# Anime Nation



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

Animation Nation, Your one stop TPU thread on talking anything and everything that has to due with the form of Animation. Anime, Manga, Art, Stories, Cosplay, Con's. We're here to talk about it all! 

As for becoming a member, there is just a few things that I would like to know from everyone who joins. A sort of, "hello".


Reason anime became huge in your life
Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.

Its short and simple to join. 

Rules:
There really only one rule that I need everyone to go with. There should be NO TALKS of "bittorrenting" of any form of Anime/manga. This way we can keep it clean, safe, & keep the thread going. 



*Torrent Talk Warning:*
*This is a friendly warning for talks of any form of "bittorrenting". Please, do not in any way shape or form talk about it. No screen shots, links, nothing. I do want to keep this "club house" going for a long time so we can talk about anime and so forth.
Any talks of Torrents from this point on, (September 8th, 2009 at 1:42pm est), will be reported instead of sending a pm asking for he removal. *

If you feel a need to talk about it, Pm's please.


Memebers: Favorites



Member|Anime Titles|Manga Titles| Artist Web accounts
Cold Storm| 
Final Fantasy 7 AC & Rurouni Kenshin: Trust and Betrayal| Dogs: Bullets & Carnage

Wile-e | 
Elfen Lied & Evangelion & Moribito & Eureka 7
 | Elfem Lied
Mussels| 
Death Note, FLCL, Bokura No & FMA Brotherhood 

Random Murderer| 
Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi & Interstella 5555 

Namslas90| "
I have two favorites today, then tomorrow will be something else!"

Darknova| 
Darknova & Gundam Series

Das Muffin Man|
Rorouni Kenshin & Dragonball Z

[I.R.A.]_FBI|
Ghost In The Shell & FLCL

Hawk1
King Wookie
X-Fire|
Getbackers

Btarunr|
Dragonball Z & Beyblade

Cooler|
Slayers & Cromartie High School

Evilzed
Hat|
Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist & Cowboy Bebop

Mandelore|
Neo Genesis Evangelion

Neo Crisis|
Eureka 7 & Lucky Star

TkPenalty|
Death Note

Tzitzibp
Ravenas|
Afro Samurai & Animatrix

Skrabrug|
Serial Experiments Lain & Robotech

Hookystreet|
Ninja Scroll & Golgo 13

Azazel|
Ghost In The Shell & Death Note

Scoutingwraith|
Macross Frontier & Code Geass R2

eidairaman1|
The advatar says it all!

Ahhzz|
AMG & Chrono Crusade 

Bogmali|
Kenshin & Saiyuki

Freedom Eclipse|
Gundam (ALL), Macross

KainXS|
Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water & Vandread

holy|
Code Geass and Gundam 00

razaron|
Dragonball Z & Guyver|Berserk & Vagabond

TheJesus|
 Akira, Voices of A Distant Star

Psyko12|
 Code Geass and Vampire Hunter D

kid41212003|
 Code Geass & Kenshin OVA Trust and Betrayal|Claymore & EyeShield 21

Solaris17|
Final Fantasy 7 AC, Bleach & DBZ

Binge|
FLCL & Ergo Proxy

Arciks|
One Piece & Bleach

Shadowfold|
-Death Note-

Kyle2020|
Dragonball Z & Zoid

Wahdangun|
Suzumiya Haruhi & Naruto

Infrared|
Deathnote & Bleach

Human Error|
Blood+ & Naruto

kurosagi01|
Gundam & Macross series

Morpha|
Ranma 1/2 & One Peice| Gantz

ShRoOmAlIsTiC|
 Berserk & Hellsing

MRCL|
GTO & Dragonball

Yukikaze|
Code Geass R2 & The Sky Crawlers

twilyth|
Witch Hunter Robin

Crazy Pyro|
Helsing & Princess Mononoke

MKMods|
Ride Back & Kurau Phantom Memory

MomentoMoir|
Bleach & Full Metal Alchemist

Entropy13|
Sengoku Basara & Gundam 00  & Macross Frontier &Full Metal Panic

pc1x1|
Saint Seiya

KieX| 
Samurai X OVA, Last Exile, Elfen Lied, Cowboy Bebop,Gantz 
|Berserk, Bleach, Naruto
Fourstaff|
Code Geass, Gundam Seed, Kara no Kyoukai, Lucky Star, Fate Stay/Night
|Naruto, Liar Game, XXXholic
Mdsx1950|
Bleach, Naruto/shippuuden, DBZ, Trinity Blood

AhokZYashA| 
InuYasha, Hayate, Shakugan no Shana, K-On!, Toradora!
| Yakitate! Japan, InuYasha
Btou1986| 
Ghost in the shell EVERYTHING, Elfen Lied, Evangelion, Code Geass R1&R2, Gasaraki  

TheLaughingMan| 
Kimagure Orange Road, Ranma 1/2, Ghost in the Shell, Ninja Scroll, Perfect Blue

regexorcist| 
 Trigun, Bleach, Deathnote 

TheMailMan78|
The stuff that made it all happen!

djisas|
Long forgotten. He'll tell you what's good now on
Anime Orb
.
phobias23|
DragonballZ, Cowboy Bebop, Black Lagoon, One Piece, Ikkitousen

Red_Mechine| 
Negima, Gunslinger Girl, Elfen Lied and Azumanga Daioh
|Elfen Lied & Infinite Ryvius 
PVTCaboose1337| 
Mnemosyne, Cowboy Bebop, and Elfen Lied

Virus-j | 
Death Note & Naruto Series 

mrw1986| 
Cowboy Bepop & Trigun

Shihabyooo | 
Code Geass Series & Black Lagoon

Cheesy999 | 
 The girl who Leapt Through Time & Summer Wars (2009)

the three Aged, but well known, animenatics:
*
TheMailMan78, Mkmods, & Namslas90*

May we be able to know the things that they know.

Now, the 3 Most Knowledgeable Members (MKM)*



djisas, mussels, & Wile E*


Come on, ask them anything! They'll even tell you the director's favorite food.. And no.. it's not rice balls like most anime have. 

Anime comes from the word animation. its just that the japanese cant pronounce it.

The only reason anime and cartoons are different is that in america there is a (slowly weakening) preconception that "cartoons are for kids" - the japs realised different, and made a lot of mature, adult content with sexual themes, violence, and special effects that just cant be done in live action.

japanese cartoons (anime) come in everything from pokemon (for children) to elfen lied (for adults, with blood and gore)

Anime is traditionally hand drawn, but computer assisted techniques have become quite common in recent years. The subjects of anime represent most major genres of fiction, and anime is available in most motion-picture media (television broadcast, DVD and VHS distribution, and full length motion pictures).

While Animation  is the rapid display of a sequence of images of 2-D artwork or model positions in order to create an illusion of movement 

There will be more added to this first post. The more we learn about different forms of Anime, the more we can add. 

*
List Your Anime *
MyAnimelist.net




*Member's Recommendations*

Djisas's Recommendation starting guide:



*Djisas's Noobs guide to Anime (What to watch when you start watching Anime)*


Spoiler



*Action:*
*Baccano*: Each of the stories in the series involves several unrelated plots intersecting and crossing each other as events spiral farther and farther out of control. Immortal alchemists, mafia operated speakeasies, and many other elements of pulp fiction mashed together for a world straight out of the movies.
Baccano is an awesome comedy that will never get boring, it has a huge but memorable cast, you will even remember the small villains when you finish the anime, but for the history stays an awesome comedy duo, Baccano has lots of action, lots of mafia business and lots of violence, but it never gets serious enough, not when those two are on screen messing with everyone...

*Black lagoon*: When Okajima Rokuro (aka Rock) visits Southeast Asia carrying a top secret disk, he is kidnapped by pirates riding in the torpedo boat, Black Lagoon. Although he thought he would be rescued soon, the company actually abandons him, and sends mercenaries to retrieve the secret disk. He narrowly escapes with his life, but has nowhere to go. He gives up his name and past, and resolves to live as a member of the Black Lagoon.
Heavy action with strong characters, a serious anime about modern pirates...

* Comedy: *
*A-Channel:*The story revolves around the everyday life of four high school girls: the flighty Run, the reckless Tooru, the timid Yuuko, and the level-headed Nagi. 
A very fun anime with a strong cast and great voice work, not much of a story but there's no need for one either way...

*Clannad*:Set in a high school located in some Japanese town. Okazaki Tomoya is a third-year student who does not take his studies seriously. Always late for class, he is seen as a delinquent by the rest of his classmates who are busy preparing for their college entrance examinations. Needless to say, he does not have too many close friends either.
Tomoya does not seem not to mind either — until one day he meets a girl, Furukawa Nagisa, who is left alone without friends in the school because everybody she knew already graduated. "What a clumsy girl", he thinks at first. But he can not leave her alone and so, while helping her, he meets a few other girls from his school. Although he does not care much about them at first, he soon opens his heart to them as they get to know each other better. 
The first season is all about comedy and an harem of girls...

*Hyakko*: On their first day of high school shy Ayumi Nonomura and taciturn Tatsuki Iizuka become lost on the immense campus of Kamizono Academy. An irresistible force of nature named Torako Kageyama accompanied by her best friend Suzume Saotome appears in front of them. Led, sometimes pushed, by Torako, the girls and their classmates work through problems of school, home and adolescence.
More high quality High school comedy with a very sharp character design and quite unique as well, its comedy levels are quite good, a must watch...

*Ichigo Mashimaro*:Ichigo Mashimaro follows the life of Nobue Itoh, her younger sister Chika, and her friends. The basic premise of the show can be summed up in “cute girls do cute things in cute ways”, be it trying to quit smoking, going outside to play, celebrating a holiday, or doing school work.
If Azumanga Daioh left you longing for more sweet, off-kilter comedy, then you'll be glad to know that its successor has arrived. Although Strawberry Marshmallow features a younger cast of characters, the same oddball humor that made AzuDai a hit also permeates this series, with an added edge of sarcasm. They say that cute shows are all about brash, annoying antics and being as loud as possible, but this series proves that wrong. There is something uniquely appealing about Marshmallow's deadpan delivery, the way a joke creeps up from behind and suddenly strikes—like an unseen slap knocking a 12-year-old girl to the ground. That's the kind of gag that just doesn't happen anywhere else.

*Lovely Complex*:Risa Koizumi, taller than the average girl, and Atsushi Ootani, shorter than the average guy - their constant bickering and comical love-hate relationship is well-known throughout the school. They act similarly and love the same music, and their friendship is full of laughing, shouting at each other, and of course, lots of jokes about one another's height. But when Risa notices her feelings for Ootani growing, she's worried. She doesn't know if he can ever see her as more than a friend. With her friends rooting for her, she struggles to make him see how she feels about him, and that a romantic relationship between a tall girl and a short guy can work. Oblivious Ootani doesn't make things easy for her, but she stubbornly perseveres in her own unconventional way, determined for her feelings to get through to him, and finally be returned. If only she could do it without driving herself and everyone else crazy in the process...
An awesome comedy with a great comedy duo, but also a very good romance anime...

*Lucky Star*: Lucky star is an awesome comedy, buts its parodies and other anime heavy influences makes it an hard watch for anyone that isnt an otaku yet, but for veterans, its simply hilarious to watch...

*Maria Holic*:The story centers on a sophomore named Kanako who enrolls in all-girls school because she has a phobia of men and wants to find her destined yuri partner. She meets a captivating freshman named Mariya who fits her criteria — except her seemingly ideal mate happens to be a cross-dressing sadistic boy.

*Pani Poni Dash*: So you think you're ready for a new take on high school silliness. But are you ready for one that goes at maximum speed, assaulting the eyes and the ears and the mind with all manner of madcap humor? Pani Poni Dash! may be a retread of familiar themes, but it attacks those themes with such energy and uniqueness that there's no mistaking it for any other classroom comedy. Watch it once just to see what happens, watch it again to catch all the in-jokes, watch it as many times as you need to see comedy pushed to its technical limits. And it might just make you think twice about vending machines that dispense warm drinks.

*School rumble*: Tsukamoto Tenma is always chasing after the rather unusual Karasuma Ooji, to no avail. Her over-the-top methods don't even seem to register, but she keeps trying. Harima Kenji, the class rebel, is desperately trying to confess his feelings to Tenma, also with no luck. It's a comedy love-triangle, with humour that comes in from left field!
If there's something that might be even better than azumanga it is school rumble, and everyone looking for a good comedy should watch it, it even has some bits of romance here and there...

*Cyberpunk*: Cyberpunk focuses on computers or information technology, usually coupled with some degree of breakdown in social order. The plot often centers on a conflict among hackers, artificial intelligences, and mega corporations, tending to be set within a near-future dystopia Earth. 

*Armitage III*: Ross Sylibus is a Chicago cop, who lost his partner in a battle with a cyborg. He has just been transferred to Mars as an expert on androids, but before he has even left the spaceport he spots a group of suspicious people, who turn out to be a madman with cyborg bodyguards. With the help of his soon-to-be partner waiting in the terminal, Naomi Armitage, he stops the cyborgs, but their leader escapes.
The plot is complicated enough to engross viewers, yet flexible enough to drive the series forward at a fast pace. The dreary mood of the series is interchanged at times with sparks of hope that are portrayed convincingly through the talents of the voice actors.

*Dennou Coil*: In this future, a mobile phone like technology has people wear special visors to superimpose coordinated, instant virtual images over the top of their everyday real world. This cyberspace layer, "space", interacts perfectly as you move about or touch things. It even allows children to have advanced Tamagotchi style cyberpets (very tidy!), or to make video calls using simple hand gestures alone.

However, something is happening in Daikoku which the adults have not yet noticed. Cyberpets go missing, dangerous spherical robots patrol the skies and a mysterious gigantic character named Satchii seems connected to it all.

When 6th grader Yasako moves to Daikoku to be with family, her beloved pet goes missing too, and she is drawn into the affairs of a Cyberpet Recovery Agency run by the local children.


*Desert Punk:*In the future, Japan is a wasteland. In the Great Kantou Desert, scattered humans eke out a living in the hot sand. Among them, a short-statured man they call Sunabouzu makes a living as a bounty hunter. Like a demon of the sand, he seems unbeatable. Yet, like all men, he has a particular weakness for the opposite sex... 
You're in for a good laugh watching this...

*Ergo Proxy*: The cocoon-like city of Romdo was meant to be a sealed-off utopian city where humans and androids (‘autoreivs’) would co-exist in peace under total government control… of course, these things rarely work out, so in execution, Romdo is a dark, depressing sort of place. While investigating a strange series of murders, Intelligence Bureau detective Re-l Mayer gets an enigmatic (and creepy) warning that something is “awakening”… and then she's visited by a bizarre-looking android beast, who defends her from another, equally bizarre-looking android beast. Something stinks in the city of Romdo!
Ergo Proxy is the latest in a long tradition of twisty, dark, violent dramas like Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Blame!, and it's a fine addition to the genre. Beautifully animated and strikingly mature, Ergo Proxy is a top-shelf title that any high-minded sci-fi fan (or anyone into gothic mystery titles like Witch Hunter Robin) will probably enjoy.
Ergo Proxy certainly isn't for everyone. It's a dark, brooding, slowly-paced sci-fi mystery with philosophical underpinnings; this is unquestionably an adult anime. People expecting nonstop robot fights will be disappointed, as will anyone who isn't patient enough to stick with the storyline. Overall, though, this is a mature, engrossing series; it's a nice break from the piles and piles of harem comedies and dating-sim shows the medium has become inundated with.

*Eve no Jikan*: In the near future, probably in Japan, long after robots have been put to practical use, and not so long since human-type robots, or androids have appeared.

Due to the Robot Ethical Committee, people take it for granted to treat robots as electronic appliances. However, because of their human appearance, except for the halos above their heads, some humans — called dori-kei (android-style) — are becoming too attracted to these androids, and this is causing new social problems.

Rikuo has been taught to treat androids the way he does since he was a child. He does not think of androids as human beings, and uses them as useful tools. One day, he discovers that ominous words were recorded in home-android Sammy's activity log:

"Are you enjoying the time of EVE?"

Tracing her footsteps with his friend Masaki, they arrive at a strange cafe that has put up the slogan not to discriminate between human beings and androids.


*Ghost in the Shell*: In the year 2029, the world is made borderless by the net; augmented humans live in virtual environments, watched over by law enforcement that is able to download themselves into super-powered, crime busting mecha.
The ultimate secret agent of the future is not human, has no physical body and can freely travel the information highways of the world, hacking and manipulating whatever and whenever required. 
Ghost in the Shell is a long list of movies and 2 tv series totaling 52 episodes, it is without question a MASTERPIECE, anyone and everyone should be watching this and even read the manga whenever possible...

*Mardock Scramble*: Why me? It was to be the last thought a young prostitute, Rune Balot, would ever have... as a human anyway. Taken in by a devious gambler named Shell, she became a slave to his cruel desires and would have been killed by his hand if not for a private investigator and his self-aware Universal Tool, Œufcoque. Now a cyborg, Balot has not only physical powers, but the ability to disrupt social environments. She chases after Shell, his partner-in-crime Boiled, and faces down a variety of insane villains in this pulse-pounding cyberpunk noir adventure.


*Real Drive*: The story takes place in 2061, 50 years after humanity developed the "Net society" that depended on information networks despite their security issues. To improve security, a new network called Meta Real Network — or "Metal" for short — was developed. People's personal memories are reduced to information and placed within "protected virtual stand-alone organic cyber enclaves" called bubble shells online. The result was a virtual "explosion" of creative freedom as people felt safe enough to explore instincts and desires on Metal that they would not otherwise explore in real life. This "friction" between the Metal's alluring lack of restrictions and rules-bound reality led to trouble and incidents that investigators known as "cyber divers" must handle. Masamichi Haru is one such cyber diver. 
This is a Production I.G an Masamune Shirow's production, it is a very unique anime in many aspects and it is very interesting to watch...

*Serial Experiments Lain*: The first episode opens with the mysterious suicide of a high-school girl, Chisa Yomoda. Chisa-chan was a classmate of Lain Iwakura, a quiet, 14-year-old high-school girl. One of the other girls in the class has been receiving e-mail messages from Chisa-chan, and Lain discovers she also has mail from Chisa-chan. In the mail she explains to Lain that she just abandoned her flesh. She assures Lain that she still is alive in the 'wired' world. After getting a new 'navi' and adding a 'psyche' circuit, Lain spends more and more time in the wired. It seems that Lain has at least 2 personalities, and Lain's first personality is changing even now. Who is Lain? Who are the 'knights'? Can the wired influence the real world with a prophecy? Is the real world nothing but a hologram of the information in the wired? 
Lain is definitely not for everyone. It's very eccentric but it certainly has a point and it's accomplished in a rather interesting way if you don't mind watching very cerebral anime. There's little to no action, no comedy, no nothing, except some very serious thought provoking drama. It's bizarre enough to make you watch it at least twice. Check it out. 
LAIN is one of Yoshitoshi ABe's masterpieces...

*Texhnolyze*: Lukuss is a forsaken City where despair and violence is widespread. Its sole purpose of existence is mining rafia, a rare material that connects the human body, a necessity to texhnolyzation - manufacturing mechanical limbs.
There lives Ichise, a boy who carves his life in gamble boxing to live, Ran, a girl who sees the near future and Oonishi Kyogo, the leader of Organo who can hear the "Voice of the Town".
Lukuss is governed by force by Organo, a battle equipped working class organization. An opposing anti-tehnolyze force is the Citizen Salvation Alliance led by Kalis Makimata. There also exists a gang of texhnolyzed youths proclaiming freedom called Racan. Out of the city live the people of Gabe, a subterranean spiritual community following the words of The Seer.
The town symbol Obelisk silently watches the delicate balance of Lukuss, for chaos is about to unfold. 
It's a waste of time to recommend this series to “fans of (insert anime series here)” because there literally isn't anything else like it out there on the market right now. This is a radical departure even for Abe, who specializes in unorthodox anime storytelling. It almost belongs more in the foreign film section than with the rest of the anime on the shelf; it's that different. If you're looking for something new or are interested in expanding your horizons, this is a definite purchase for you. It's as close to art as anime gets while still being captivating. 

*Drama:*
*Air*: * Based on an adult visual novel game for the PC by Visual Art's/Key.
Kunisaki Yukito is a traveller, ever seeking the girl in the sky from a legend passed down in his family. His journey takes him to a small seaside town, where he meets Misuzu, a girl who seems eager to become his friend. A story spanning a thousand years begins to unfold against the background of their peculiar relationship.
Air is one of the saddest anime ever made, and is one of Key's Masterpieces along with Kanon...

*Clannad after story*: Events in After Story take place immediately after the end of the first part, but extends into the next ten years, where Tomoya and Nagisa live together as a family. 
Half The same good comedy seen in the first season, half serious slice of life, Clannad is a tragedy, so if you watch it, prepare to feel very sad, but its is still one of the best in the genre...

*Ef a tale of memories and melodies*: Like Clannad, Ef is simply one of the best tales ever told, spiced with some drama, a little of tragedy and lots of romance...

*Hourou Musuko:*
Nitori Shuuichi is a boy who wants to become a girl. He transfers to a new elementary school, and there, meets Takatsuki Yoshino, a tall and attractive young girl. Coincidentally, Yoshino also dreams of becoming the opposite sex. She lets Shuuichi in on a secret that she cross dresses from time to time and visits places far from home. Due to the fact that they share the same secret, they become close. The two are now in middle school. In the midst of a crowd full of new people, the two search for their own paths; all the while facing the troubles and concerns that come along with puberty. 
This is a beautiful story, maybe unique in its presentation and in touching sensible themes of society...

*Kanon*:One snowy winter's day...
I sit on a bench near the station, waiting to meet my cousin Nayuki Minase; it's been seven years since I last saw her.
This place is far from the town where I was born and lived until yesterday.
This is where Nayuki lives with her mother, who has offered to take me in, now that I am forced to move so suddenly.
And this is the town in which my faintest, cloudiest childhood memories are set...
A young man, Yuuichi Aizawa, gets off a train and leaves the station as he enters a town that is blanketed by snow. He left the area seven years ago and has now returned to his memories that he left behind. Although his past is blurry in his mind, the girls that still remember him and that he had relationships begin to help him remember. While this happens, the bad memories of his past also begin to come back, and will eventually haunt him. 
Kanon is a drama anime, there are many fun moments, sad moments, there are many mysteries and many characters hold a secret, and there's also romance like in any good drama anime...
Kanon is another of Key's Masterpieces, and while AIR is a warm summer anime, Kanon is cold winter anime, Kanon was also made before and after AIR, there are 2 versions of the same story one from 2002 and the other from 2006, for those who watched both, its hard to tell winch is better...

*Kimi ga Nozomu Eien*: Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is the story of Haruka Suzumiya, Takayuki Narumi and Mitsuki Hayase, the tragedy that will happen in the future and the drama the characters will have to live after the tragedy…
This is probably the title that better defines drama and tragedy on anime, before Clannad it was the best in the genre, but now it shares that place...
If u are just starting to watch this anime, prepare for a rollercoaster of emotions, once you start watching it you are part of the cast, it feels like you are there sharing those moments with them.

*True tears*: Shinichiro is a student living in what would be a dream come true for most high school boys, but for him is mostly a frustration. A well liked girl in school named Hiromi has lived in his house for a year along with his family. Her father was a close friend of the family, and when he died they immediately took her in. She is popular and well liked, always smiles, is talented in sports- but Shinichiro knows there must be tears inside her. Having an artistic tendency, he makes watercolours of her and thinks about wishing to ease her tears. Yet he cannot bring up the nerve to talk to her even in his own home. She, too, is quiet and withdrawn in their house, quite unlike at school. Shinichiro is also distracted by teasing from his friend Nobuse for watching Hiromi from afar, a curse of bad luck from a strange girl named Noe, and being forced to perform Muhiga dancing. By helping Noe he hopes to ease his own problems, yet he seems to have difficulty helping himself.
While true tears might not be as good as the ones above but its very close, it tels a little different story...
True tears tells the story of a boy and the three women that love him and while he loves all three differently, he will have to chose only one...
How can we not be sad whit all that is going on in this small town??

*Fantasy:*
*Claymore*: Long ago, Youma, shape changing demons, took human form to live in disguise in human towns, feeding on them in secret.
A secret, nameless society has discovered a way of implanting Youma flesh into humans to create hybrids powerful enough to defeat the Youma. A hybrid's standard abilities include faster healing, limited shape modification, the ability to detect Youma and other hybrids, and overall enhanced physical prowess allowing them to wield massive claymores, for which they are named: Claymores. For reasons not divulged, only women are selected to be Claymores. They are often chosen for implantation after being the sole survivors of a family attacked by a Youma; this ensures their loyalty and willingness to endure the painful hybridization process.
The society sends Claymores to towns that can afford their fees to kill Youma. The society is often strict and harsh; Claymores who break the rules risk being hunted down by their fellow warriors.
The story of Claymore follows the adventures of the beautiful warrior Claire, who fights demons while struggling to hold on to her own humanity. 
*Kara No kyoukai\Garden of Sinners *: * Based on a novel by Nasu Kinoko, writer for Type-Moon. Kara no Kyoukai plays in a parallel universe to that of Shingetsutan Tsukihime. Considered the precursor/inspiration for the story of Shingetsutan Tsukihime.

From a long sleep, Ryougi Shiki awoke. As an after effect, she gained the power to perceive the death of things. A power to kill anything with just a knife lures Shiki into a dark world. The murderer from two years ago. Swarm of floating ghosts. A girl who can bend things by just looking at them. A spiral construction which collects people's death. When numerous bizarre incidents collides with Shiki's Mystic Eyes, her lost memories reawaken.

The main character, Ryougi Shiki, was involved in a car accident and fell into a deep coma for two years. When she finally awoke from it, she had gained the Eyes of Death Perception ability but believed to have lost something instead.

The Ryougi family attempted to create human beings that exceeded normal humans, and to accomplish this, they trained their children in various martial arts and fencing, and also made them split their personalities. They believed that by using this method, one personality could be an expert in one subject while the other could be a master of other subjects. Shiki was no exception to this, and she had a masculine and feminine side that switched places with each other.

After having woken up from the accident, Shiki believed that her masculine personality side had died during the accident. Instead she tried to supplement the spiritually dead Shiki's personality by her masculine tone.  

*Katanagatari*: The legendary swordsmith Shikizaki Kiki made 1000 swords in his career. The more swords a state had, the greater success they had in the wars. When the Shogun emerged victorious, he collected 988 of the swords...but those were just practice.

The final twelve swords were the pinnacle of his career. Each of them has powers so extraordinary, one man could defeat small armies.

Shogunate strategist Togame has been ordered to recover them. She first hired a ninja...but the worth of the swords is so great the entire ninja clan defected the moment they recovered one. Then she hired a swordsman...but he kept the sword for himself.

Her last hope is Shichika, the seventh and last practitioner of the Kyotoryuu -- No Sword School. He and his sister live on an island cut off from civilization -- they have no need for money. His sword school does not use swords -- he would not want the swords for himself.

So why should he help her?

"Because you will fall in love with me."

*Kemono no Souja Erin*: Kemono no Souja Erin is about a young woman who is drawn into a war between kingdoms.
10-year-old Erin is a young girl who lives with her mother in the Tai Koh Region in the small Village of Ake. She has a big love for animals, especially the Touda, dragon-like creatures used in the war.
Her mother Soyon was originally of the Mist People, an ancient clan who have members with green hair and eyes, and is rumored to follow in the ancient ways, practice magic, and hide in the mist. But despite her genealogy, they stay in the village because Erin's late father was the son of the village chief and Soyon is the head Touda doctor.
One day however a tragedy happens which changes Erin's life forever. 
One way of describing this Story is simply calling it an Epic Masterpiece...
Erin is a story that will please both children and adults...

*Mushishi*: They are neither plants nor animals. They differ from other forms of life such as micro-organisms and fungi. Instead they resemble the primeval body of life and are generally known as "Mushi". Their existence and appearance are unknown to many and only a limited number of humans are aware of them. Ginko is a "Mushi-shi", who travels around to investigate and find out more about the "Mushi". In the process, he also lends a helping hand to people who face problems with supernatural occurrences which may be related to the "Mushi".
At once deeply human and utterly alien, mystical and earthily secular, Mushi-Shi beckons us—like the closing of second eyelids—to look at the world with new eyes, to go out and revel in the wonder of an eroded stone or the fractal veins of a leaf. It's enough to bring out the hippie in even the most hardened anime veteran. Images—a tidal wave of mushi pouring from girl's empty eye-sockets, a golden summer sky aswarm with flocks of feathery mushi—will haunt the mind's eye; emotions—the tender joy of another's company, the aching pain of loss—will linger in the heart. But the greatest achievement of all is to change, however briefly, our perception of the world around us. It's an end many strive for but few achieve, and Mushi-Shi does so without once allowing the effort to strain its calm, measured rhythm.

*Shakugan no Shana*: Sakai Yuuji was a normal student, but one day his normal life was gone. He was assaulted by a monster, Guze no Tomogara.It was a monster which came from another world, and was able to turn humans into light for him to eat. It was a girl with burning hair and red eyes (shakugan = flaming eyes) that saved him, while he was too surprised to move. Then, that girl said to him You don't exist anymore...

*Horror/suspense/mystery*
*Bakemonogatari*:Bakemonogatari centres on Araragi Koyomi, a third year high school student who is almost human again after briefly becoming a vampire. One day, a classmate named Senjougahara Hitagi, who infamously never talks to anyone, falls down the stairs into Koyomi's arms. He discovers that Hitagi weighs next to nothing, in defiance of physics. After being threatened by her, Koyomi offers her help, and introduces her to Oshino Meme, a middle-aged homeless man who helped him stop being a vampire.
Info: In each chapter of the series, he encounters a different heroine, each involved with a different "apparition". The events of the previous chapters play an important role in the subsequent ones. The series primarily focuses on conversations between characters; it contains a fair number of parodies of other series, as well as Nisio Ishin's trademark wordplay and meta-humour.
Bakemonogatari is the previous Shaft masterpiece and the most sold ever TV anime for each disk release, it broke all records with each BD, only Shaft new work is proving to be more popular...

*Blood: The Last Vampire*:At the Yokota Base in Japan, a nervous American military is on the brink of the Vietnam War. But a greater threat exists within the walls of the heavily-guarded compound: Vampires. A team of top-secret undercover agents learns of these blood-sucking fiends, and dispatches the mysterious Saya to hunt down and destroy them. This beautiful yet dangerous vampire slayer must use her extraordinary abilities and lethal Japanese sword to save the humans from the vampires who fear no sunlight.

*Boogiepop Phantom*:A scream in the night, and in that instant the world changed ... or at least, it appeared to.
The story evolves around a creature called Boogiepop. Boogiepop, also called 'death', hangs out in the city, and whenever you encounter it, she'll take you with her.
Nagi Kirima, a highschool student, seems to be fighting Boogiepop - or at least, she tries to. But then there are disappearances everywhere, and strange happenings occur. And nobody sees the link between them.
In a mixture of chaos and thrilling horror Nagi tries to find out what happened ... and why it still hasn't happened to her. 
Despite the fact that Lain  and Boogiepop were created by two entirely different groups of people, they share so many similarities in the way they come across that the comparison between the two is inevitable. Quite simply, everything that Lain is, Boogiepop is more. Lain is weird, Boogiepop is absolutely eerie, Lain is confusing, Boogiepop can cause serious headaches, and while Lain had some of the best sound ever in an Anime, Boogiepop makes the best use of sound effects to be ever heard in an Anime. So then, whatever Lain is, Boogiepop is more, but is Boogiepop any good? It all depends on the viewer.

*Demon Prince Enma*: Humans believe that they have forever banished the monsters of old along with the night, pushed back into the far reaches by the shining brilliance of the city. But in the absence of real shadows, monsters have simply moved into other shadows. They lurk, not in the blackness of night, but in the darkness of human hearts. Enma, a fire-wielding demon, roams the earth exploring these internal shadows. For it is his job, along with his childhood companion, snow-woman Yuki, to ferret out the monsters who have escaped Hell and either send them back or burn them to ashes with its flames. Murderous dolls or viscious blood-suckers, as Enma gets closer to the demons and the humans possessed by them, others in the city—a police officer and a lady reporter—grow closer to him, and to the truth of his Hell-born mission.
Review :
Throw together veteran creator Go Nagai and Elfen Lied director Mamoru Kanbe, and what do you get? For lack of a better example, you get Demon Prince Enma; a solid horror OVA that does interesting things with both, without redefining either.

*Elfen Lied*: A monster in the form of a naked red-haired girl breaks free from her cell and wreaks bloody havoc before escaping outside. The next day a pair of college-aged cousins discovers the girl on the beach – but now she's a simpleton lacking any means of communication. Unaware of what she is and not knowing what else to do with her, Yuka and Kohta take the girl they call Nyu (because that's all she can say) home, clothe her, look after her, and even try to protect her when police and armed special forces troops come looking for her. Though Nyu seems harmless enough, the serial killer personality within her still lurks within, occasionally taking control when threats arise. Are Yuka and Kohta safe from her? Is anyone?
Elfen Lied is an impact title, one of those rare anime which makes such a strong impression that it will, for better or worse, linger in your mind long after you've first seen it. The intensity of the graphic content may make it too extreme for even some mature viewers, but it's a title which should be on the shelf of any otaku  with a high tolerance for graphic violence.

*Ghost Hunt*: Telling ghost stories is a favorite past time of Mai Taniyama and her friends--that is, until she meets 17 year-old Kazuya Shibuya, the man sent by Shibuya Psychic Research Center to investigate paranormal activity at a supposedly haunted school. When Mai gets caught in a dangerous situation, she is rescued by Kazuya's assistant. Saving her lands the assistant incapacitated, and Kazuya demands that Mai become his assistant, instead...
Ghost Hunt is probably the best Ghost anime ever made, while it isn't as bloody as elfen lied or violent like higurashi, it certainly has it's charm and it imposes fear on the viewer psychologically, maintaining an high tension most of the time when dealing with the occult and its denizens...

*Gosick:*Gosick takes place in 1924 in a small, made-up European country of Saubure. The story centres on Kujou Kazuya, the third son of a Japanese Imperial soldier, who is a transfer student to St. Marguerite Academy, where urban legends and horror stories are all the rage. There he meets Victorique, a mysterious yet beautiful and brilliant girl who never comes to class and spends her days reading the entire content of the library or solving mysteries that even detectives can't solve. The series mostly focuses on Kazuya and Victorique getting involved in different mystery cases and their struggle to solve them, at the same time forming important bonds with different people.
Fantastic story, hard to find better, fantastic characters, the main character is very strong, and her voice actress did a fantastic job...

*Higurashi no Naku Koro ni* :Maebara Keiichi, a young teenager, has recently moved from the city to the rural village of Hinamizawa  with his family. He is adjusting quite well to his new life, making friends at the small school, playing games, passing time in relative happiness, when suddenly a gruesome murder occurs...
A mystery begins to unravel — tracing back to happenings five years ago. As Keiichi learns more about these strange events, he wonders if he will be able to face the truth behind all of this.
Within the first few seconds of the first episode it will become quite clear that this is something well departed from a pleasant little moe fest, despite the way the rest of that first episode plays out. No, this is a case of moe meets murder, one that unnerves and disturbs much more with its violence and wickedness than with any sexual connotations, one where a perfectly cute-looking girl can turn into a perfectly menacing creature with startling swiftness. Its beginning, the way it transposes cute and evil (with its accompanying bloody violence), and how it bounces back and forth between its thoroughly innocent and grippingly dark content invites comparisons to Elfen Lied, but whereas the latter was a very visceral tale, When They Cry concentrates much more on mystery and psychological effects. 

*Kakurenbo*:There is a street where no one lives, where ghostly lights flicker in the shadows. It is whispered that children who play hide-and-seek there after dark are kidnapped by demons…and disappear forever. Tonight, a boy named Hikora joins the game in search of his missing sister. Eight children gather. The street lamps flare though no one is there to light them. The game... and the terror... are about to begin! 
A very interesting short movie worth watching by everyone...

*Le portrait de petite Cosette*:Cossette, a pretty young blond girl, was murdered in 18th century France by Marcelo, a painter who had fallen in love with her while producing numerous portraits of her. For more than 250 years her spirit lingers in a glass, waiting for a person who would be able to see and fall in love with her, thus providing an avenue for her freedom. Though she is reluctant to take the drastic actions necessary to gain her freedom, since it would mean the suffering and death of one who loves her, she sees her opportunity in Eiri, an antique shop employee who not only can see her but quickly becomes obsessed with her. The spirits of the objects which belonged to Cossette in life sense in Eiri the reborn spirit of Marcelo, however, and respond with great anger, threatening Eiri’s well-being. Can Eiri survive the curse of her objects and find a way to be with Cossette, or will his friends succeed in calling him back from the dream realm into which he is slipping? Does Cossette herself value her freedom enough that she is willing to allow Eiri’s suffering to happen? 
Le Portrait de Petite Cossette is, ultimately, an artsy, stylish supernatural horror story about love and obsession. Its dramatic visuals, exceptional artistry, and sumptuous musical scoring make watching it quite an experience, and the story isn't half bad, either. It is very intensely graphic, so it is not a series for younger viewers or the faint at heart. If Goth-Loli appeals to you, you're a fan of inventive artistry, or you're looking for something quite different in the realm of supernatural tales, then this title is definitely worth a look.

*Madoka*: After experiencing a bizarre dream, Madoka Kaname, a kind 14-year old girl, encounters a magical creature named Kyube. Madoka and her friend Sayaka Miki are offered the opportunity of gaining magical powers if they agree to make a contract with the strange little being. He will also grant them one wish, but in exchange they shall risk their lives by accepting the responsibility of fighting witches. Invisible to human eyes, witches are catalysts of despair in the areas they inhabit. An ally of Kyube, a magical girl named Mami Tomoe, befriends and encourages the two girls to accept the contract. For an unknown reason, another magical girl named Homura Akemi is determined to prevent Madoka from accepting the deal. Shaft Latest masterpiece and most popular anime of 2011, nothing is what it seems...

*Shiki*: Sotobamura is a small village with around 1300 inhabitants. It is a village which is connected to not even a single highway. An isolated village in which old customs, such as the burial of the dead, are still practised.
One day, the corpses of 3 people are found. Although Ozaki Toshio, the village's lone doctor, feels uncertain, he treats the deaths as normal occurrences. However, in the days following, the villagers die one after the other.
Is this mere coincidence, an epidemic, or something else entirely?
Shiki is one of the best horror anime in recent time, competing with the likes of Elfen Lied or Higurashi, the animation is superb and the music is just perfect for the mood...
Even when nothing is going on, there is a lot of tension, we cant see it but it can be felt... 

*Romance*
*Aoi Hana*:Fumi and Akira were close childhood friends until Fumi had to move away. Ten years after losing touch with each other, the two girls meet again as high school freshmen. The two struggle to reconnect after so much has changed, and both deal with the trials and tribulations of high school — sometimes independently and sometimes with each other's help. 
Aoi Hana  was a peaceful story colored in a sweet light color, like sweet blue flowers...
Aoi hana is a very light romance, it doesnt have much comedy but it doesnt have much drama either and there isnt a tragedy in the end that will make you cry, nor is this an harem, instead its a story that develops slowly and without many surprises but that along with an all likable cast is what makes it enjoyable to watch... 

*Chobits*:In the near future, personal computers take the form of attractive female androids, called Persocons.
Motosuwa Hideki is a poor student who failed his entrance exams to get into college. So, Hideki is forced to move to the city, get a job, and attend cram school in hopes of passing the next college entrance exam. He would of course also like to own a Persocon, but is way too poor to afford one.
One day, while returning home, he finds a Persocon in a trash heap. However, his new find does not seem to be like the others he has heard about. She does not seem to have an operating system at all, and only says "Chii". As Hideki learns more about his Persocon (aptly named Chii), he finds out that she is not of any known type, and is most likely some sort of home-made model. He also learns of a urban legend — the Chobits — Persocons with the ability to think for themselves, instead of just running complex programs.
Find out what happens between Hideki and his new Persocon, as she learns more about her environment, people, and life.
Chobits proves to be another gem from the creative talent at CLAMP. Focusing on a simple tale of boy meets robot girl, CLAMP  has created a charming tale of relationships that is actually deeper than a quick glance will show. The animation, character designs, music, and either voice casts combine to create a strong show that all fans of the romantic comedy genre can enjoy. Chobits  is sure to be one of the top hits for this year.

*Emma: A Victorian Romance*: At the tail end of the 19th century, in merry old London, a young maid named Emma meets the heir apparent of a bourgeois family on the steps of her master's house. Her master, aging ex-governess Mrs. Stownar, was once young William Jones' tutor, and when he reluctantly comes to visit the testy old lady, he is surprised to be instantly smitten by her lovely maid. Emma, equally smitten, spends their courtship in quiet bliss, only to run smack into the impenetrable social divide between her and his upwardly-mobile family. William's father is determined to marry his eldest son into the nobility—the opportunity for which arises when Eleanor, the naive daughter of a viscount, falls for William. With such an eminently eligible lady at his disposal, no one approves of William's association with “the help,” with the possible exception of Mrs. Stownar and his best friend and rival for Emma's affection, the free-spirited Prince Hakim of India.
Emma, is a great historical anime set on England and at the same time, it is a very good romance story with great characters...

*Koi Kaze*: Koshiro, a professional wedding consultant, has recently been dumped by his girlfriend when he crosses paths with a cute high school girl. Though inappropriate due to their age difference (he's 27, she's 15), he winds up on what passes for a date with her, where he ultimately displays more of his feelings than he had intended. The awkwardness of the situation is heightened tenfold when the two discover that she, Nanoka, is the little sister that Koshiro hasn't seen in more than a decade – and she's moving in with him and his divorced father in order to attend high school! Never a man comfortable with his emotions, Koshiro must struggle to sort out feelings that just won't go away even in light of their status as siblings. And how does Nanoka feel about Koshiro? Could it be that she, too, has feelings for him as well, feelings that transcend their familial status, even despite Koshiro's moody nature?
I have never watched this anime, although i watched one or two episodes, but i can tell this is one of the best romance anime done up to that date...

*Saishuuheiki Kanojo:The last love song on this little planet*: Shuuji and Chise are third year student at a high school in Hokkaido. The shy Chise is finally confessing to Shuuji, and finally two of them are starting to exchange diary awkwardly. One day, Shuuji tried to escape from a sudden enemy air raid on Sapporo. While desperately escaping from the air raid, Shuuji saw a scene that he could not forget for his life. He saw Chise, with a huge weapon looking as if it was part of her hand, shooting the enemy fighters down one by one. Apparently, Chise is the ultimate weapon with destructive power which is important for the war. 
While Saikano might look like your average romance anime, it is as much tragedy as is a good romance, Saikano is a challenging and emotionally wrenching series... Dont let a couple episodes fool you, if you stick to the end you will see by yourself...

*Saiunkoku Monogatar*: Shurei is the plucky, level-headed daughter of an impoverished aristocrat in a Chinese-influenced medieval country called Saiunkoku. Her father, a glorified librarian, works at the royal palace and one day is visited by Advisor Sho, an elderly high mucky-muck with a proposition for Shurei. The scent of gold instantly clouds her poverty-stricken mind, leading her to a privileged position...as the king's consort. Her assignment is to get the no-good layabout young ruler of the nation on his feet and ruling like he should be. She goes at it with gusto, only to find a gentle, rather shy young man instead of a spoiled, debauched autocrat. They hit it off well, and King Ryuki, moved by her strength and passion, soon takes a more active role in governance. That's only the beginning though. It seems everyone—her attractive steward Seiran, her easygoing father, and especially Ryuki himself—has secrets, and the palace isn't nearly so safe a place as it first appears.
Saiunkoku is an interesting and very beautiful story with many great characters and adventures in the country of saiunkoku...

*Tokyo Marble Chocolate*: The story revolves around a love story told from the point of view of two young lovers, respectively; that of the young woman named Chizuru, and that of the young man called Yudai.

The first episode is seen through Chizuru's eyes, and is inspired by Seamo's song Mata Aimasyou ("See You Again"), describing the mixed feelings just before the anticipated separation from the loved one. The second episode follows the story from Yudai's perspective, and is inspired by Sukimaswitch's song Zenryoku Syounen ("Full Powered Boy"), that portrays a young boy who opens up his defensive shell, to finally embrace the future. 
With only 2 episodes, this makes a perfect quick watch for anyone anytime anywhere, you dont need to worry about kids, they will love the little mule, show it to your loved one, show it everyone, im sure they will love the story...

*White Album*: Tōya Fuji, a college student is dating a rising idol singer named Yuki Morikawa. There are numerous challenges to the couple's relationship from the other people at Fuji's college, Morikawa's work, and elsewhere.
This might be an hard watch for some, but it is a very mature romance, and it is a story that rolls on the world of music, it's setting is the eighties and it's got lots of style...

*Movies*: 
*Redline*: The most dangerous and exciting car race in the universe is held only once every five years. And that's tonight. The competitors are lined up at the starting block. In his vehicle, JP, the most daredevil driver on the circuit, is ready for the green light. Female driver Sonoshee, with whom he is secretly in love, is also on the starting line. She will stop at nothing to get on to that podium. In this race, not only is anything possible, but also anything is allowed. In fact, their adversaries have modified their vehicles to equip them with highly destructive weapons; with such participants, it is hardly surprising that Redline is forbidden by the authorities, who will try anything to halt the proceedings. These speed addicts have to put themselves in mortal danger to achieve their aim: eternal glory for those who finally mount the podium.
There will probably also be some more conservative anime fans that just won't get Redline, that will look at it's unconventional character designs and over the top action sequences and see something they don't consider to be anime. And that's fine, because ironically what will be turning them off is exactly what gives Redline the potential to be a huge cross-over hit – its unique blend of art, music and groundbreaking animation sure to pick up fans from outside the scene, as well as making it potentially one of the most daring and important anime movies for a very, very long time.


 Sources used: ANIDB and ANN





*Places To Go To:
*



Watch Anime:
Tv-Links
Animecrazy
Anime Viewer
Animecrunch
Animethat
Fansub TV
BleachExile 
AnimeShippuuden
Anime-Planet
AnimeLime
Anime Media
Crunchyroll
Anime Junkie
Hulu - Channel - Anime (have to have a Account to watch most Anime via it being MA)
Animephase


News:
animenewsnetwork

Movie Rentals:
Netflix: this is a US DVD rental Company

DVD Sale:
RightStuf
CDjAPAN


Anime Data Base(s):
Anime Data base.net

Manga:
One Manga
Manga Trader
Stoptazmo

*

Podcast:
Anime Pulse


Codec set-up
CCCP Codec
CCCP Codec Beta (9/25 are the most recreant)
 *As for the newest CCCP, 4/7b, it allows DXVA to play on any supporting Graphics Card Under Vista and Win 7*

How To's:
Changing preferred DirectShow filters in Win7
Mussel's Guide for getting DXVA to Work in Win7


Sound Set-up Via Codec pack.  CCCP probably one of the best Codec out there, even if it hasn't been updated in over a year. IMHO*



entropy13 said:


> How can you separate the subtitles in a .mkv file to a .sub, .srs etc. file format?
> 
> I wanted to convert the .mkv files into something my new phone can play (.avi, .mp4) WITH the subtitles. So far I'm only able to convert the file itself without the subtitles. The converter can include subtitles but as a separate file that must be selected and loaded during conversion of the file.





Wile E said:


> This is a little complicated, so bear with me.
> 
> It takes a little configuration, but if you have a proper codec pack (if not, grab this: http://cccp-project.net/ In fact, I suggest you uninstall any other codec pack, and just grab that one anyway), go to Haali Media Splitter's configuration app (located in the start menu under *Combined Community Codec Pack/Filters*), and set up your default languages like this:
> 
> ...



*
Linux for anime fans*



regexorcist said:


> Linux Mangaka is a desktop Linux distribution originally designed
> primarily for the fans of Japanese Manga and Anime.
> 
> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mangaka
> ...






Thanks Guys/Girls, and welcome to Animation Nation. Hope you enjoy the thread.

*If anyone think that anything should be changed, added, &/or removed from the OP I'm happy to listen and do so. All ways open to new stuff.*


----------



## Darknova (Feb 1, 2008)

Darknova.

Because it's so damn cool. Where else can you get big-breasted young girls, big f***-off robots, and character-depth in one place? 

Favourites:

Can you guess? Gundam!

I have every single series apart from G Gundam which sucks royal ass. I love Gundam, and I'm especially liking the current Gundam 00 series.

Set in a post-fossil fuel future where 99% of the worlds energy comes from a massive solar-energy collector ring set in Earth's orbit.
There are 3 main factions. The Union. The AEU. and the HRL. All still fighting between each other. So in steps a para-military organisation called Celestial Being with the power of the Gundams to stop war for good, by intervening with force.

It's definately my favourite series after Gundam Zeta, and definately better than Gundam SEED and sequels, which were still good.

After that we have G.I.T.S.
Rockman.EXE (I'm a child, I know )
Digimon Savers
Zoids.

So far I've stayed pretty main-stream in terms of Anime, but if there are any decent other anime series please, suggest them


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 1, 2008)

i enjoyed ghost in the shell, my bro showed my the movie when i was 10, and that movie was bad ass and so was the sereis


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 1, 2008)

Gundam ... GITS ..Initial D


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't kept up with the newer anime, but grew up with the old school stuff, so forgive me if this stuff is outdated for most.

Earliest memories of the daytime shows(in North America) were: 
*G-Force (Gatchaman): *5 members of elite space team fight the "evil" empire - each episode is a different story/fight (I have all 105 original japanese/subtitled episodes - only 70 or so made it to NA due to graphic violence/main character deaths that could not be covered up)

*Starblazers (Yamato) Quest for Iscandar series:* Earth is bombarded with radiation bombs from another "evil empire" who is making Earth livable for themselvs and everyone lives undergroud. Life on Earth has one year to live unless a group of space adventurers reaches another planet that has a device to reverse the effects - they battle the enemy on the way and is soap opera type where one episode leads into the next.

*Starblazers Comet Empire series:* New evil empire is taking over the galaxy and is headed for Earth. Same group from the first series has to investigate and stop them.

*Force five:* Five different robot style series: Semi-soap opera series, but different battles each episode for the most part  (getter robo G, Grendizer, gaiking (daikumaryu) etc), 

*Robotech (Macross)* - If you havent seen/heard of this it is a must see - was the breakout anime series that popularized the genre in North America/other parts of the world - led to gundam and other series. Heres the climactic battle. Very soap opera type - you miss one episode you could be lost going on.

*Akira* -movie very wierd and hard to describe - just rent it.

I was probably 7 or 8 when I started watching these shows. What I loved about them were that there were actual stories involved (and good ones at that), instead of the usual bugs/roadrunner shows (don't get me wrong, I enjoyed those as well). The story/depth kept me coming back each day after school for the must see shows. 

While I was young when I was watching the shows, there were certain scenes that would have someone die, but they would cover it up with some bs voiceovers, but even at this age I knew they were BSing the kids. Heres an example:

Starblazers - Comet Empire: The Sargent went into the Comet (bad guys base) to destroy their defense shield. He plants the bombs and is being shot at from all sides - hits the trigger right in front of the bombs and like a 1/4 of the comet is blown off. The other good guys (the captain etc.) are on their way back to their ship and when they get back to the ship are told he got out just in time: now kids are not morons (at least I hope not), so I think most should of known this was bs and there was no way he could of survived.

Heres Youtube of the Uncut and cut versions. Oh, and heres the finale's part1 and part2if interested.

I have some of these on VHS, and some on DVD, some even play on tv still (Robotech - 5-6pm on Space channel - but never home to watch).

Ah, good memories (yeah quality is crap, but what do you want for late '70's).


Edit: I didn't get the post your name thing either, but whatever.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2008)

gotta get in fast, since i have craploads of anime  as soon as i can, i'll get a list of my favourites and post it here.

actualyl anyone know of a program that can do a listing for me? its going to be hard to type them all out.... (i have a 500GB drive full of 'favourites')

edit:

First anime i watched was a gundam. me likey robots 

Currently watching: (this week alone)

Naruto
Bleach
Rozen Maiden
Hayate no gotoku
Clannad
Shakugan no shana (second season)
Rental Magica
one piece

oh and these are all good for people looking for new anime. i would reccomend them all.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> gotta get in fast, since i have craploads of anime  as soon as i can, i'll get a list of my favourites and post it here.
> 
> actualyl anyone know of a program that can do a listing for me? its going to be hard to type them all out.... (i have a 500GB drive full of 'favourites')
> 
> ...




P.s why state my name? its obvious who i am


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmm, I'm into allsorts.

Ergo-Proxy through to Cowboy bebop.

Got hooked watching it late at night on the Sci-Fi channel. (before they dropped it here)

As for the name, look left.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks everyone so far,.... i put the name in there because i was trying to make it as fast as possible w/out getting yelled at by using our registers as my own personal computer... thats to late! I can type 30 words a sec. on touchscreen! 
 When I get home i'll revise my 1st post.

@ mussels, just list your all time favorites... i'm in the same boat as you. my netflix account has 300+ dvds waiting to be shiped whenever i send one back.... lol


----------



## xfire (Feb 1, 2008)

Why should we state user name?

Anyway
Username: xfire
Reason: Its just awesome the animation, the action the comedy.
Favourite:Get Backers, Samurai-X, Samurai-7,Detective School Q,Final Fantasy etc.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 1, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion please?

When you list your favourite anime, could you please put at least a brief summary of what's it's about as well.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 1, 2008)

btarunr

Anime is superior to conventional cartoons because it involves a very simple but effective way of conveying emotions, actions, dialogues of a character. Sure sometimes there is exaggeration in the way a character expresses but that's the thing that makes Anime what it is. It presents the audience a story, a set of characters with greater efficiency than conventional cartoons. It's not easy to draw faces, and Asian cartoonists find putting the big eyes in place of the typical pan-Asian eyes is simply for expressiveness and it adds to the art.

Favourites:
Dragonball Z ; Beyblade. My heroes: Goku, Rei and Kai. 

There's a TV channel in India known as Animax dedicated to Anime, that's my only source. Beyblade comes on Cartoon Network.


----------



## cooler (Feb 1, 2008)

cooler,
i only watch Kaiji at the moment


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

for everyone thats been bsing,  read what i posted on my second post.... i wrote guidelines while  BEING AT work. There will be an revision once i get home....


----------



## cooler (Feb 1, 2008)

cooler,

some of my fv anime,
Cromartie High School     
Black Cat      
Samurai Champloo       
Midori no Hibi


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Woot! Sign me up!!!!

Anyway, I discovered anime in high school. One of my study hall teachers showed Fist of the North Star to us, for no apparent reason. I've been hooked ever since.

I have too many favs to list them all, so I'll do a shortened list.

GITS and GITS:SAC
Neon Genesis Evangeleon
Elfen Lied
Eureka7
Full Metal Panic!
Full Metal Alchemist
Read or Die
Trigun
Gungrave
Wolfs Rain
Witch Hunter Robin
Utawarerumono
Gilgamesh
Gantz
Kimi Ga Nozumo Eien
Love Hina

List goes on and on. As you can see, I like a bit of everything, from action, to lighthearted comedy, to full blown drama.

The things that I don't own on DVD or get thru netflix, I try to get from good release groups like KAA or AHQ or Thora. There are many others, but I find those groups the ones I end up downloading the most, and it's usually just a coincidence. I look for the highest quality version of a series, and it usually ends up being one of those. lol. I won't post the torrent pages because it would probably be against the rules. lol. PM for questions.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

All right, Like I said, I'm home now and I've added a few things to the first post... so everyone if they can ^^ I would love it..

Now for me... I was around 10 years old, and flipping through channels one night durning summer break when I came across Akira. I was hooked right there. A darker side of what I thought was a "cartoon" and I just couldn't believe how well done it was. I mean, it was better then any type of movie I've ever seen... And I still think Anime is better then any REAL movie... Just my opinion. 
 So after that I started buying up everything I could get my hands on. The first series that I watched was GUYVER. It was by far better then any cartoon that I was watching at the time. Darker, and cool looking. Then from then on I was watching Dragonball Z, and other shows like that.
Then once I got my job, I was able to buy any and every type of anime I could get my hands on... So once I found out a website called Netflix, I went and sold all my anime for about a grand... I had some good stuff, but i could spend 20 dollars a month for around 10 anime, to 100 or more for the same amount...

Now for my favorite anime... I'll list my all time so we don't go and have a 20 mile long post...


Final Fantasy 7's Advent Children- The story to me is so deep that I just watch it over and over again..
 Rurouni Kenshin (or better known as Samurai X). This is by far the best series out there. It made me want to study all of Japan, and my thought pattern is that of what is written in the "Code of the Samurai".
 Full Metal Alchemist- The characters just hooked me. two brothers that just tried to get their mother back but have to pay the price for there mishaps. 
Guyver- Its what hooked me. Bio-mech armor that can do anything... Even drew Cold Storm as one...
 Escaflowne- Its a beautiful story about a girl that comes to the medevil time to save a kingdom. 
 Ghost In The Shell-It was by far the best movie that I saw when I was young. Then when the series came out, I was hooked. Just look at my avatar and the words that start up my signature. It tells you all about me..

Those are just my top Six. I could go on and on... I'm open to anything and everything. I just started to watch Elfen Lied, and Deathnote. While watching the Anime Network in demand shows...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Woot! Sign me up!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I discovered anime in high school. One of my study hall teachers showed Fist of the North Star to us, for no apparent reason. I've been hooked ever since.
> 
> ...




Every single one you've showed I'ved watched and love... The only one that I got lost on and trying to re watch is Gilgamesh. It was pretty nice watching it, but with so many dvd's in the que on Netflix, I get messed up on where everything is. lol


----------



## EviLZeD (Feb 1, 2008)

i liked dragon ball z but until i watched outlaw star i started to love anime

my favs are elfen lied, full metal alchemist, outlaw star ofc, deathnote (what an ending) and claymore i do like bleach and naruto but not as much

i usually find them uploaded on popular video sites sometimes download them from sub sites


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Every single one you've showed I'ved watched and love... The only one that I got lost on and trying to re watch is Gilgamesh. It was pretty nice watching it, but with so many dvd's in the que on Netflix, I get messed up on where everything is. lol


Gilgamesh is one that you have to pay your undivided attention to. It is hard to follow.


@everyone - What's your watching preference? Dubbed or Subbed.

I'm a subtitles man, with a few exceptions. I actually prefer GITS:SAC and BeBop in English dub.


Also forgot to mention a few important favs.

BeBop and Crest/Banner of the Stars. Both amazing space series.


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2008)

Heh...

Full Metal Alchemist caught my attention... I watched DBZ as a kid but I don't really care for it anymore, Inuyasha was kind of cool but the ending blew nuts, Deathnote kicks ass, and Bleach is cool too, but I have no idea whether it's even done being made yet in Japan, or where the English dub people are with it...


----------



## DOM (Feb 1, 2008)

hat said:


> Heh...
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist caught my attention... I watched DBZ as a kid but I don't really care for it anymore, Inuyasha was kind of cool but the ending blew nuts, Deathnote kicks ass, and Bleach is cool too, *but I have no idea whether it's even done being made yet in Japan, or where the English dub people are with it*...



are you talking about Bleach ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

I watch both wile-e. I watch subtitles when i watch a series like Samurai 7, Gun Sword, Samurai Deeper Kyo. Where as if i'ts just a movie that may not have a series like, voices of a distant star, The Place Promised in Our Early Days, then I go for dubbed.
I really like Makoto Shinkai, but Animatrix I dis liked... don't know why? But I never really could get in it...

Wile-e I loved Bebop.. the two movies... my god were good!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 1, 2008)

ya i prefer gits and bebop dubbed
bleach doesn't matter for me if its subbed or not
any body ever watch trigun that was a great one


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

Trigun was the first series that I owned fully... Loved that series... If you like trigun, try watching Gun Sword.. Same style of anime. Funny one second, then serious the next...


----------



## EviLZeD (Feb 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ya i prefer gits and bebop dubbed
> bleach doesn't matter for me if its subbed or not
> any body ever watch trigun that was a great one



ye i saw that it was a funny series vash the stampede =D


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 1, 2008)

ill check it out when i get a chance, right now im watching death note and its a pretty good series


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> ill check it out when i get a chance, right now im watching death note and its a pretty good series




Really good series... I jump back and forth watching animes.. watching 4 series right now... Good old netflix!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> ye i saw that it was a funny series vash the stampede =D



You think that's funny, you should see the titles of the soundtracks.

First Donut, Second Donut, and Spicy Stewed Donut. Note that's how Donut is spelled on the CDs.

And yeah, Trigun is another of my favs. I can watch it either subbed or dubbed, I'm indifferent as both tracks were done very well.

Just got done watching Tenjou Tenge. Great series, terrible ending. It's an open ending, and I hate that. I think they want you to buy the mangas to finish the story line. Still a worthy watch tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

I watched Tenjou Tenge a few months ago.. wait.. almost a year ago. It was a awesome series, just made you want more.. Almost like Full Metal Panic! but that series is still going on... the second season wasn't to great, but the first and still watching the third is pretty good.

I bet you like the fact that the older sister could transform into a hot chick!?! Then threw up when you found out the real Identity of the throwing knives girl huh??? 
Sorry with not saying names... Spelling is bad on them.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I watched Tenjou Tenge a few months ago.. wait.. almost a year ago. It was a awesome series, just made you want more.. Almost like Full Metal Panic! but that series is still going on... the second season wasn't to great, but the first and still watching the third is pretty good.
> 
> I bet you like the fact that the older sister could transform into a hot chick!?! Then threw up when you found out the real Identity of the throwing knives girl huh???
> Sorry with not saying names... Spelling is bad on them.. lol


Yeah, both caught me by surprise. lol.

For Full Metal Panic!, the real second season is The Second Raid. Fumoffu was just a spin-off spoof type thing. Thrown in there for no real reason other than to entertain while waiting for TSR.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

the second season was pretty nice. I did laugh my a$$ off. 
I'm all for the "building your spirit" type of anime. Anyone ever heard of Coyote Ragtime Show? I've been watching it on the In damand thing of bright house. And its pretty nice.. got the nice looking chicks and so forth.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> the second season was pretty nice. I did laugh my a$$ off.
> I'm all for the "building your spirit" type of anime. Anyone ever heard of Coyote Ragtime Show? I've been watching it on the In damand thing of bright house. And its pretty nice.. got the nice looking chicks and so forth.. lol


Yeah, I forgot about that one. I actually got it a while ago, but have since forgotten about it. I'll have to dig thru my back-ups and see if I can find it.

I'm currently watching Ergo Proxy in a 720p rip.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

sweet.. Ergo is like Gilgamesh to me.. I keep watching the first dvd, first few eps., and I forget all about it... 
There is two "goth" type animes I loved the most. Trinity Blood, and Hellsing.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sweet.. Ergo is like Gilgamesh to me.. I keep watching the first dvd, first few eps., and I forget all about it...
> There is two "goth" type animes I loved the most. Trinity Blood, and Hellsing.



Started Trinity, but forgot about it. (I do that a lot. lol)

Love Hellsing. Have you checked out Hellsing Ultimate? It follows the manga more closely, but is largly the same story line so far. Better animation, too.

Which leads me to more stuff lol: Vampire Hunter D and Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust. 2 great movies.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 1, 2008)

neon genesis Evangelion, nuff said   (looks down at sig)

a like a few more, but thats by far the best


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Started Trinity, but forgot about it. (I do that a lot. lol)
> 
> Love Hellsing. Have you checked out Hellsing Ultimate? It follows the manga more closely, but is largly the same story line so far. Better animation, too.
> 
> Which leads me to more stuff lol: Vampire Hunter D and Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust. 2 great movies.



I know the feeling on forgot about it! thats why i have so many dvd's in my que... so i don't! lol.. like all ways I've watched the first dvd of hellsing Ultimate, and forgot it.. It was A LOT better then the org. I have to say.

Vampire Hunter D was great. Both are a top fav. of mine. I really fell in love with Blood. But the series just made me want to wish I never watched it... It was good, but it wasn't as good as the 1 hour movie! lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 1, 2008)

i loved vampire hunter d they were great flicks


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 1, 2008)

i never could really get into blood

wow that sounds kinda bad if you dont read the posts above


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I know the feeling on forgot about it! thats why i have so many dvd's in my que... so i don't! lol.. like all ways I've watched the first dvd of hellsing Ultimate, and forgot it.. It was A LOT better then the org. I have to say.
> 
> Vampire Hunter D was great. Both are a top fav. of mine. I really fell in love with Blood. But the series just made me want to wish I never watched it... It was good, but it wasn't as good as the 1 hour movie! lol


Yeah, exactly what I thought about Blood+, Blood: The Last Vampire was way better. They made Saya(sp?) way too girly in the series. I watched the first 20 or so episodes thinking it would get better, cause some anime does develop slowly (Eureka7 come to mind, doesn't get good until almost the second season, but it was worth holding out for), but I gave up after that.

@Mand - Did you know there's a new Eva movie on the way? It's in theatres in Japan now. There's a screener floating around. PM for info. lol.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 1, 2008)

i also enjoyed samurai champloo, my friend pam got me hooked on it before she left for japan


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 2, 2008)

mandelore said:


> neon genesis avangelion, nuff said   (looks down at sig)
> 
> a like a few more, but thats by far the best



Evangelion!!  anywho I cant wait to watch the rebuild of it.... The CG of New Tokyo rising up from the ground looks amazing!!!

Samurai Champloo was good great action scenes but the main story was very weak =/

Currently watching:
Bleach
Clannad
Hayate no Gotoku
H2O - Footprints in the Sand
Minami-ke Okawari
Naruto
Rosario + Vampire
Shakugan no Shana 2
They are My Noble Masters

Winter season line up kinda sucks =/


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, exactly what I thought about Blood+, Blood: The Last Vampire was way better. They made Saya(sp?) way too girly in the series. I watched the first 20 or so episodes thinking it would get better, cause some anime does develop slowly (Eureka7 come to mind, doesn't get good until almost the second season, but it was worth holding out for), but I gave up after that.
> 
> @Mand - Did you know there's a new Eva movie on the way? It's in theatres in Japan now. There's a screener floating around. PM for info. lol.



oh yeah. I'm with you on blood+ and also Eureka 7... Forgot all about it, and now on to the second season And I'm lost! lol..
BTW what anime mag. do anyone read? I know its quite pricey but I get Newtype-usa. Its pretty nice and has a lot more then just anime this or that...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> oh yeah. I'm with you on blood+ and also Eureka 7... Forgot all about it, and now on to the second season And I'm lost! lol..
> BTW what anime mag. do anyone read? I know its quite pricey but I get Newtype-usa. Its pretty nice and has a lot more then just anime this or that...


I don't read any anime mags. The net is more up to date with info, news and releases.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I don't read any anime mags. The net is more up to date with info, news and releases.



Then what websites? I guess I'm googling her wrong!?!? lol... Haven't found any websites good... but then again, I'm googling wrong...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com


----------



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know Anime was liked so much by the west.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I guess I'm googling her wrong!?!? lol... Haven't found any websites good...



Maybe you should be a bit more gentle and buy her dinner first....
AnimeNano.com is another way to get info but its all Bloggers 
anidb.net is a nice online Database it also has a calender to show what new animes and ovas are being released


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Wow, I didn't know Anime was liked so much by the west.



Its huge in the United States. We have so many Cosplays a year that its not even funny! Love that stuff!


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldnt say huge nor big. Huge/big would mean mainstream and anime is far from it. Its just like any other sub culture here in the US. It has its supports and when they go hard core they go hard core


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I wouldnt say huge nor big. Huge/big would mean mainstream and anime is far from it. Its just like any other sub culture here in the US. It has its supports and when they go hard core they go hard core



Well, where you have the money for it, it's huge... Mostly its like you say... Mainstream would be great, but the government, and old people can't take into account for how it is growing... but why not? we dress for cosplay like our founding fathers did for the balls they threw... 
Who here in the us can watch the Anime Network? I just get the video-in-demand stuff....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

You know, after looking at X fires avatar, I remember a anime I liked  a lot.. Get Backers... anyone else know if it?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Can I make a suggestion please?
> 
> When you list your favourite anime, could you please put at least a brief summary of what's it's about as well.



thats a lot of effort for some of us - wiki is a great place to check for anime summaries (thats where i go)

i have to drop the girl off at a friends house, when i come back i will list my all time fav animoo. It.... may take a while. hehehe. (gimme 3-4 hours)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> thats a lot of effort for some of us - wiki is a great place to check for anime summaries (thats where i go)
> 
> i have to drop the girl off at a friends house, when i come back i will list my all time fav animoo. It.... may take a while. hehehe. (gimme 3-4 hours)



lol.. now now... we don't have to do all that! Thats the reason we can post more! lol... besides, the more I talk to everyone, the more shows I remember.! but, those are my top 6 for life!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 2, 2008)

anone with TOONAMI soundtrack ... holler ...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

back... fired up storage too. Here is a list of my current favourites.

Bleach
Naruto shipuuden
Clannad
Claymore
Hayate no gotoku
Shakugan no shana 2nd
rental magica
Eureka 7
Macross 7
FLCL
Death Note (+2 here, AWESOME show)
Fate Stay Night
Fullmetal Alchemist (not counting the movie)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Last Exile
Read Or Die (anime and OVA)
Rurouni Kenshin
Samuari Champloo
Wolfs rain
zero no tsukaima
Princess mononoke (aka mononoke hime)
Rozen Maiden
Trigun
Heroic Age
mahou sensei negima

Theres probably more i've forgotten, but those are ones i'd watch any time, due to their abundance of awesome and win.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

Anime I watched:

Death Note (Favourite)
Initial D (Whole thing)
Fate Stay Night
Gundam Seed
Gundam 00
Rozen Maiden
Rozen Maiden Traumend
Full Metal Panic
Full Metal Panice FUMOFFU
Bleach (stopped at 142)
Naruto (1st 10 eps)
Chobits

Thats not all though I'm excluding stuff that was on TV like DBZ mainly because they are Dubbed, dubbed pretty badly, and I know I've watched much more than this... forgot T_T


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ikki Tousen
Eureka 7
Cowboy Beebop
Tonagura
Tri-Gun
Gunslinger Girl
Bleach
Ghost in the SHell (+complex)
Yakitate
Divergence EVE(+misaki chronicles)
Rental Magica
Fullmetal Alchemist
Rurouni Kenshin
Samuari Champloo


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

divergence eve was pretty good, i watched it and the sequel in the wrong order :S


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Ikki Tousen
> Eureka 7
> Cowboy Beebop
> Tonagura
> ...



Forgot about Gunslinger Girl. Unrelated to your post, but I also forgot about FLCL.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

I've watched many anime movies over the years, but I'll never gorget "NINJA SCROLL" (the movie)..... It was my first and had a real impact on me. Still enjoy watching it!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> I've watched many anime movies over the years, but I'll never gorget "NINJA SCROLL" (the movie)..... It was my first and had a real impact on me. Still enjoy watching it!



Crap. Can't believe I forgot that one too. lol.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Crap. Can't believe I forgot that one too. lol.



It's a really old movie... but one of the best, still!


At the same time (years ago), I also watched a non-anime movie called...Shogun Assassin  (JAP Movie). I watched it when I was in the UK studing, and It was banned there from 1978 untill 1987..... Had many anime elements, especially the background sceenes and atmosphere of battles.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 2, 2008)

heres a list of every anime ive watched and finished
supposedly ive watched over 2657 episodes of anime (not including DBZ which is like another 500+ still havent watched all of those yet) 
Im getting close to having over a TB. Now i think about ive spent too much time infront of my monitor =(

Air
Ai Yori Aoshi
Ai Yori Aoshi: Enishi
Basilisk: Kouga Ninpou Chou
Black Lagoon (1+2)
Bleach
Blood+
Chobits
Claymore
Cowboy Bebop
Darker than Black - Kuro no Keiyakusha
D.C.: Da Capo
D.C.S.S: Da Capo Second Season
DearS
Death Note
ef - a tale of memories.
Elfen Lied
Fate/stay night
Furi Kuri
Futari Ecchi
Gantz
Genshiken 1+2
Gift: Eternal Rainbow
Green Green (2003)
Hachimitsu to Clover 1+2
Hanaukyou Maid Tai
Hanaukyou Maid Tai (2001)
Hanaukyou Maid Tai: La Verite
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Ichigo 100%
Ikkitousen
Initial D
Joshikousei
Kamisama Kazoku
Kanon
Kanon (2006)
Kashimashi: Girl meets Girl
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien
Kono Minikuku mo Utsukushii Sekai
Kore ga Watashi no Goshujin-sama
Koukyoushi Hen: Eureka Seven
Kujibiki Unbalance
Kyou no Go no Ni
Love Love?
Lovely Complex
Lucky Star
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Mai-HiME
Maria-sama ga Miteru 1,2,3
Minami-ke
Mousou Dairinin (Paranoia Agent)
Murder Princess
Mushishi
Myself; Yourself
Nagasarete Airantou
Nana
Naruto (Shippuuden)
Nodame Cantabile
Onegai Teacher
Onegai Twins
Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru
Ouran Koukou Host Club
OverDrive
Paprika
R.O.D - Read or Die (OVA +TV)
Rozen Maiden
Saishuu Shiken Kujira
Samurai Champloo
School Rumble 1+2
Seto no Hanayome
Shakugan no Shana
Shinseiki Evangelion
Shuffle!
Sky Girls
Sola
Speed Grapher
Strawberry Panic
Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu
Teizokurei Daydream
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Tenjou Tenge
Tennis no Ouji-sama (+ova)
To Heart
Tokimeki Memorial: Only Love
Tonagura!
Trigun
Trinity Blood
Tsubasa Chronicle
Underbar Summer
Venus Versus Virus
Witchblade
Yami to Boushi to Hon no Tabibito
Zero no Tsukaima


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 2, 2008)

which ones are your favorite?


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 2, 2008)

oh lordy theres soo many.... 
I have favorites in each category...
but all around i would have to say Eureka 7 for the strong character development, story, and action sequences ive probably watched that series 3 or 4 times now. 
Death Note, Lucky Star, Ef-a tail of memories, Genshiken, Elfen Lied, Initial D, Kanon are also up  there as my favs. Also Basilisk just cuz its like Naruto but on Acid!


----------



## xfire (Feb 2, 2008)

Subed or dubed don't make a difference but about a year back Animax our only source of anime(apart from Cartoon Network) tried to air in Hindi but luckily its back to english. Cartoon network comes in telugu though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

xfire said:


> Subed or dubed don't make a difference but about a year back Animax our only source of anime(apart from Cartoon Network) tried to air in Hindi but luckily its back to english. Cartoon network comes in telugu though.



*shudders* dubbed anime.... oh god.... oh god no....


edit:

god this takes too long. Here is the anime off drive 1....
All shows i watched/enjoyed - drive 1 is 'the best of' drive.

Disclaimer: this list was auto generated. may be double ups or missing shows.

One Piece	
Rurouni Kenshin
Gundam Wing
Gundam SEED DESTINY
G Gundam	
Eureka Seven Complete Eng Sub	
Turn A Gundam	
bleach	
Gundam Seed	
Evangelion	
Ah My Godess! 	
zx.mobilesuitgundam	
Fullmetal Alchemist	
Blood+	
Gundam Victory	
Hayate no gotoku	
Elemental Gelade (Erementar Gerad)	
Pokemon_Season_1	
Death Note 
Naruto Shipuuden	
Jungle series	(jungle wa itsumo hale nochi guu and sequels)
One Piece 
Chobits	
Fruits_Basket
trigun	
Azumanga_Daioh
Inukami
Fate-stay night 
Read or Die	
Gurren Lagann	
Vandread	
Sunabouzu	
Ouran high		
Last Exile
heroic age	
Ergo Proxy 	
Air Gear	
Wolf's Rain	
Mahou Sensei Negima!	
Claymore		
Zero no tsukaima
Chrno Crusade	
Samurai7		
Samurai Champloo	
DNA² 
Toward the terra	
Neon Genesis Evangelion Remastered	
Ichigo Mashimaro	
cowboy bebop	
rental magica	
shakugan no shana 2	
Serial Experiments Lain
Shingetsutan Tsukihime
Vandread - 1st Stage + 2nd stage
Mahou Shoujotai	
Clannad	
Narutaru	
Zero_no_Tsukaima
Gundam X 
Elfen Lied		
Love Hina
Devil May Cry 
flcl	
Gundam F91
Golden Boy
Hanaukyo Maids
Turn-A Gundam 
G-Wing -Endless waltz Movie
Blood - The Last Vampire	
hero tales	
Naruto Shipuuden
Bleach


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

cant edit the first post, lagging too much 

Missed:
Melancholy of haruhi suzumiya. Great show, one of the best!

Drive 2! (havent watched ALL of these yet, but over 90%)
shaman king
My Hime & Mai Otome
Kiba
Dot Hack Roots
Rahxephon
cities of gold
Mahoromatic
Ghost in the Shell
Excel Saga
Gantz
Witch_Hunter_Robin
Sousei_no_Aquarion
Scrapped Princess
Code Geass	
Romeo's Blue Skies	
Samurai Pizza Cats	
E's Otherwise	
Sumomo mo momo mo	
tenjou tenge	
godannar	
hunter x hunter	
Black Lagoon	
GunXsword 	
Hack SIGN	
shakugan no shana	
Utawarerumono	
Fafner in the Azure	
Gokujou Seitokai	
Ghost in the Shell - Stand Alone Complex	
Kiddy Grade	
Samurai Deeper Kyo	
Maburaho	
Samurai 7	
peacemaker kurogane
SHUFFLE!
ai yori aoshi
Future Boy Conan
Burst Angel	
King of bandit jing
Trinity Blood
Mahoromatic
Ikki-Tousen	
Cromartie	
DNAngel 
2x2 = Shinobuden	
Amaenaideyo	
Paranoia Agent	
magical shopping arcade	
Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi
Fantasy Chemistry Series - Wandaba Style
kage kara mamoru	
Divergence Eve - misaki chronicles
Renkin San-kyuu Magical Pokaan	
Hundred Stories	
Divergence_Eve	
Onegai Teacher
Galaxy Angel	
Magikano	
Haibane Renmei	
2X2 SHINOBUDEN
Popotan
Gunbuster 2
Bubblegum Crisis
Gunslinger Girl	
Ebichu	
Giant Robo	
Onegai Twins	
Hellsing Ultimate 
Nurse Witch Komugi	
AiKa 1-7 OVA - complete  
comic party 
Otaku no Video OVA 
Arc	
Appleseed	
Blue Dragon	
3,000 Leagues in Search of Mother	
Rahxephon movie	
Cyber City OEDO 808 
Gunslinger Girl 
Dokuro-chan
Cosplay_Complex
Lucky Star	
Ninja Scroll
Spriggan	
Mai Otome Zwei	
Ghost in the Shell - Stand Alone Complex - Tachikoma Specials
Mahoromatic - Summer Special 
Star Blazers	
Tournament of Gods
Oh! Edo Rocket	
Ouran high


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

Robotech - Remastered
Zoids Chaotic Century
Teknoman - Season1 
zoids_new_century_zero
Ulysses 31	
Gasaraki	
jinki extend	
Renkin San-kyuu Magical Pokaan	
A D Police	
GenoCyber 
Macross Zero
Zoids Chaotic Century 
New Police Story
Curse of the Golden Flower
Tekkaman - Season 2
Mind Game
Vision of Escaflowne
Robotech - The movie
Angel Sanctuary 
Record of Lodoss War	
Gundam X 
Initial D	
Initial D Extra Stages	
Initial D Live Action	
Initial D Stage 2	
Initial D Stage 3 The Movie	
Initial D Stage 4	
Noir
Perfect Blue

anime 3: stuff i dont like, or just recently got (being the empty drive, stuff i havent seen goes here)

Therse also about 200GB of anime i havent sorted on another drive, but much of it is duplicates to i wont list them.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2008)

Favorites:
Shows:
Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi
Shin Chan!
FLCL

Movies:
Interstella 5555
Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
Cowboy Bebop: The Movie

Watched: 
wayyyyyyyy too much to list, lol.

Favorite place to go for anime:
well, anime-crazy.net, nowhere else now that tv-links has been shut down... 
EDIT: OMFG!!!!
i was talkin to namslas90 and he found the revival of tv-links! http://tv-links.cc/


----------



## xfire (Feb 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You know, after looking at X fires avatar, I remember a anime I liked  a lot.. Get Backers... anyone else know if it?


I even mentioned it in my post.
Its my favourite anime. Its got all the stuff I like.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Drive- 1, 2, 3.



I said your favorite 6! lol... you do have an Awful lot man! but alot of good ones! Made me remember some great stuff! Love it.
I've watched about 80% of what you have... sweetness man! 




xfire said:


> I even mentioned it in my post.
> Its my favourite anime. Its got all the stuff I like.



Yeah, I know you added everything.. but I've wanted to say that for I don't know how long!
Dr. Jackel is sweet! lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey everyone, if you can, post your TWO   all time favorites, I want to post them on the first post when I put members in.. Thanks...
now... this is going to be a hard one for you Mussels!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey everyone, if you can, post your TWO   all time favorites, I want to post them on the first post when I put members in.. Thanks...
> now... this is going to be a hard one for you Mussels!



death note and macross 7. win.

death note has to be #1, simply because of its design. The show never lets up - there is never a dull moment, the plot is constant (it mutates as it goes, but its the same plot evolving - its not like it suddenly changes) the show was planned out start to finish before airing, so its perfectly balanced - few shows make me sit there and watch start to finish without even taking a break.

Macross was just unique. Without even seeing the originals it all made sense, the music is perfect for the show and nothing else has come close to it in this genre -cause there isnt anything like it!

Runners up: Gurren lagann, eureka 7.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm watching Death Note right now, and Macross 7 was one of the best!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

i edited the post for details, didnt think of that before posting


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, just read it. 
Everyone I've updated the first post a little.. like i say, if you think of anything that should be added let me know... I'll try and get a "websites to go to" section later on today


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 2, 2008)

Flcl!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Flcl!!



I can do yours without even asking! So FLCL and Ghost in the Shell are your top two!?!? FLCL was a clut hit!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I can do yours without even asking! So FLCL and Ghost in the Shell are your top two!?!? FLCL was a clut hit!


gundam and big o and initial d and wangan midmight as well

do you have the toonami soundtrack?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> gundam and big o and initial d and wangan midmight as well
> 
> do you have the toonami soundtrack?



Never even heard of it.. I'll Cd now it and see if I can get some songs... you want any? or looking for any?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2008)

Appleseed is having a new movie coming out in the spring. has anyone seen the trailer and what do you guys think of the new style and so forth..??


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

Rurouni Kenshin, robotech and dragonball z were the first ones to ever get me hooked
devil may cry is wicked
i cant believe i forgot the gundam series
there was also one that was a game, which caused me to look up the show anyone know what im talking about

but my all time favs have to be the final fantasy movies, ghost in the shell movies/series and death note just an excellent plot which is hard to find these days

prob the reason why i like these so much is im going to school for animation/game design and i want to make something by my senior year the is comparable to final fantasy(not as long of course) also anime usually have very good plots for their shows

this isnt really considered anime but i love the show metalocalypse


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Never even heard of it.. I'll Cd now it and see if I can get some songs... you want any? or looking for any?



i want the whole thing


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

i know this has nothing to do with anime but angel was a great show i wish they didn't cancel it when they did, now for something that has to do with anime i believe gungrave was the show i was thinking about but im not sure


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2008)

Need your opinions guys! ....


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2008)

I hated gundam. :/


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

its great, but i personally would throw in the major or batou from ghost in the shell
but other than that great work


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2008)

needs more FMA


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

ya that would be cool, FMA kicked ass


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2008)

and why is optimus prime in there?


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

because its optimus fucking prime


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL 
Apparantly DBZ is on cartoon network again... at least on saturdays... I was flipping through the channels and saw it. But it was at the very end of the episode.. :/

10:30EST apparantly


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 3, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toonami#Toonami:_Deep_Space_Bass

I jsut love mechanime .. anyone has any good recommendation adn racign anime as well as im an aspiring racer


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 3, 2008)

anyone thats into cars and anime MUST watch Initial D but Stay away from the DUB version its horrible in every way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

The signature looks damn good jr, just opty needs to go for ether Full metal or Ghost. I have nothing but love for opty, but the main stream of people here just scream for the other two! I do love how it looks. And if I get photoshop to work tomorrow I'll make one up.. When your done let us know so i can pop it on the front..

Dragonball Z is back on Cartoon Network on monday through Saturday. all at 10:30 before Adult Swim comes on. Just reliving the "Good Old Days"... You can't go wrong with 10 o'clock on Cartoon Network. Two of the biggest shows for an hour.... We could count Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon but by far Naruto and DBZ is Cartoon Networks whores.. 

I'll see what I can do on that sound track for you I.r.a. I saw it and it looks like a pretty nice one! 
All right all off to work on the front.. Asking for everyone still to pm me on their TOP TWO. that way I can post it on the first post. Thanks all for the support of this... I didn't think we'd hit almost 100 posts in just little over two days. 

@ Neo, I'm with you, oh how I'm with you on that!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i know this has nothing to do with anime but angel was a great show i wish they didn't cancel it when they did, now for something that has to do with anime i believe gungrave was the show i was thinking about but im not sure



They had gungrave on air for awhile, but their was mixed reviews about it so sci-fi just went whatever and it jumped back and forth... one week you were on eps. 8 then the next you where at 14... so its a anime that if you didn't watch on places like Stage 6 then you lost out on it.


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2008)

opteron prime?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 3, 2008)

hat said:


> needs more FMA



Needs more death note、デスノート!!!!!

Why Zeta gundam too?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2008)

needz moar cowbell.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 3, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Needs more death note、デスノート!!!!!
> 
> Why Zeta gundam too?



Because Zeta is the best Gundam series ever...



hat said:


> I hated gundam. :/



Let me guess...you watched Gundam Wing on Cartoon Network? Yeah, I hated it too.


----------



## cooler (Feb 3, 2008)

my fav anime would be

mononoke
Cromartie High School 

does anybody see this show ? i think not,well maybe some did
there both win in my book because they underrated show


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2008)

mononoke was a movie i thought?


----------



## cooler (Feb 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> mononoke was a movie i thought?



just google it


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> mononoke was a movie i thought?



anime movie. awesome one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2008)

I am sorry guys. I do not watch much Anime, I have heard of mostly all the characters and series mentioned except for Ghost. Did you mean Ghost in a shell?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am sorry guys. I do not watch much Anime, I have heard of mostly all the characters and series mentioned except for Ghost. Did you mean Ghost in a shell?



go download death  note. its a great way to start your day!


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> go download death  note. its a great way to start your day!



DEFINATELY!


(Please note that Tkpenalty is an extreme death note addict/fan.)

I'd recommend downloading the Japanese subbed version and not the dub thats in english. The Japanese sub is far better in every sense... Anyway, I have yet to see an anime that is consistently better than Death Note. Everything else, is wishy washy in comparison. (Kira ftw)



Darknova said:


> Because Zeta is the best Gundam series ever...
> Let me guess...you watched Gundam Wing on Cartoon Network? Yeah, I hated it too.



+1 on hating Gundam Wing. Gundam Wing had a great idea. But it had a really crapped up storyline. Gundam 00 can be called as the spiritual successor with a similar thing going on. (Done MUCH better in this case). On Gundam 00, I note how many things its similar to, FMP (with Gauron/Kashim, but now Sarshes/Setsuna F Seiei), Death Note (the reaction from the world to celestial being), Gundam Wing (with the technology thats godlike + science).


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

i think i'll go add gundam 00 to my... acquirance queue.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i think i'll go add gundam 00 to my... acquirance queue.



thats a nice way to put it


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

woot i just found 720p versions 

Acquiring now!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am sorry guys. I do not watch much Anime, I have heard of mostly all the characters and series mentioned except for Ghost. Did you mean Ghost in a shell?



Hey don't worry about that man. If they get pissy about it, then I'll find a way to clam them down... lol and as Ghost I ment Ghost in the Shell. 

There is a lot of yeah and no's on the whole Gundam thing.  I, for one, says "yeah". I'll watch all of them over and over again. I'm big on mech building so the whole Gundam series.

@jr, get with me on msn and we'll talk anime.. get you in to some good stuff!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

All right guys, thought about something here... for anyone that wants a signature picture of "Anime Nation" then chime me a PM. I'll make a custom one for you. This way we don't have bickering back and forth on what needs to be on the "signature". 
@Jr, keep doing what your doing. I'll want to post a signature picture for everything! Anime is our love, and we must remember, its all DRAWING.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

if you love mecha, you need to see macross 7, eureka 7, and gurren lagann (full name is tengen toppa gurren lagann)

Those are 4 of the best mecha shows.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if you love mecha, you need to see macross 7, eureka 7, and gurren lagann (full name is tengen toppa gurren lagann)
> 
> Those are 4 of the best mecha shows.



Oh yeah they are! I've watched everyone and I'm trying to watch eureka 7. There is one I can't think about right now.. maybe, Mussels, you'll help me.. There was 5 parts that made this one big Mecha. The guy that plioted one of the arms, came to them to find out about his lost sister. I believe they were called "knights" 
And for the others its not voltron! it was made I believe 2006.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh yeah they are! I've watched everyone and I'm trying to watch eureka 7. There is one I can't think about right now.. maybe, Mussels, you'll help me.. There was 5 parts that made this one big Mecha. The guy that plioted one of the arms, came to them to find out about his lost sister. I believe they were called "knights"
> And for the others its not voltron! it was made I believe 2006.



power rangers?

Really no idea. I was into mecha, but i watched some bad stuff and went off it for a bit.


----------



## cooler (Feb 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> mononoke was a movie i thought?



that Princess Mononoke 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Mononoke

i was taking about mononoke 
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=7890


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

My god man! you knew my weakness! You found the show that I watch in serect! lol nah, its not that.. its full anime there... There was a girl in the tower and later in the first season she came down and she too had her own mecha. They had hot girls also if that helps anyone!?!

And to set everyone straight, I DO NOT LIKE POWER RANGERS....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

cooler said:


> that Princess Mononoke
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Mononoke
> 
> i was taking about mononoke
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=7890



lol i fell for it too.

that description is vague - is it a spin-off from another show?


----------



## cooler (Feb 3, 2008)

mononoke is another show


here some info about the show

Mononoke develops a character who was created in the "Bake Neko" arc of Ayakashi ~ Japanese Classic Horror. It revolves around a mysterious Medicine Seller’s battles with restless spirits called Mononoke. He carries a sword which can exorcise these spirits but is powerless to use it unless the people involved admit to the events that have created the spirits. The elements form (name of the spirit) truth (what occurred) and Regret (what makes the spirits act as they do) must be present. Silence must be broken and those involved must reveal all that has been kept hidden. 

this show is not for everyone


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

Cooler: It sounds like a pretty nice show to watch on my standards. I'll have that as one of the 300+ that I want to look at. 
BTW. I was searching for pictures on Google, and I found this Anime site where you can watch anime... Anyone heard of it?!?!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

cooler said:


> mononoke is another show
> 
> 
> here some info about the show
> ...



baka neko means stupid cat  mononoke is more or less monsters. stupid cat monsters ftw!

'arc of akayashi' is whats confusing me. many anime use that terminology to seperate the various storylines, so is that part of another show, or actually a full title of a show?


----------



## xfire (Feb 3, 2008)

Any law of ueki fans?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it sounds like a nice little piece to look at my self... Mussels, out of ALL your collection, What do you say to someone who's never watched Anime before to start?
Or to anyone, Where should a person start when they watch anime?


----------



## cooler (Feb 3, 2008)

mononoke is set during japan's edo period, which stretched from 1603 to 1868.during this
time, the tokugawa shogunate governed from the capital city of edo, now know as tokyo.
they established a new order in which the samurai were brought under theit rule, as were all those
beneath them

the term "mononoke" was also left untranslated.mononoke differ from other japanese spirits in name,
and scholars like to argue about what differentiates them beyond this.
"spirit" is and adequate definition


----------



## xfire (Feb 3, 2008)

I just remembered now
Girl from Hell
One of the best. Its an horror anime. The hell girl get revenge for you by taking the one you want to take revenge on to hell,in exchange for your soul going to hell after you die your natural death. You contact her by her website which appears at midnight. 
Really a must watch.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I think it sounds like a nice little piece to look at my self... Mussels, out of ALL your collection, What do you say to someone who's never watched Anime before to start?
> Or to anyone, Where should a person start when they watch anime?



depends on their interests. I love death note, because psychology interests me. Its all about human vs. human, and not superpowers or giant mecha.

People who want mecha, eureka 7. People who want mecha combined with... awesome and win? macross 7.

People who want mecha and love over the top action/upbeat shows, its gurren lagann.

Each show is different and suited to a different person - reviews rarely carry across the 'soul' of a show, and you have to watch them to understand them. If i were to tell you a summary of gurren lagann it would sound stupid - but the excellent way it pulled it off makes it one hell of a show if you go in there with no expectations, anod no clue whats coming ahead.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

all right, how about this... looking for pictures, I was looking at Death Note. Have you, Mussels, or anyone else watched the LIVE Death Note Movie?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> all right, how about this... looking for pictures, I was looking at Death Note. Have you, Mussels, or anyone else watched the LIVE Death Note Movie?



i beleive i have a copy, but i have not watched. I love the show so much i dont want to spoil it, if the live movie was bad


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

wait there was a movie...is it any good?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

There was 2 live action Death Note movies from what I took from the pictures.. my internet is slow because of downloading or I'd post places to find them... 

@mussels, I'm there with you on that.. but it was made by the japanese so I believe it could be all right... when the Japs make remakes of anything they do a good job.. Hell, most of the horror flicks I watch and love have been from japan... but don't ask me to say the names! lets just say they where the org. and us Americans screwed them up!


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 3, 2008)

Just thought I would let you guys know, ADV Filmes (the biggest anime film producer) has chose to be Blu-ray exclusive. However, I've heard from a lot of people anime movies don't look good in HD.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> woot i just found 720p versions
> 
> Acquiring now!



Gundam 00 is the first Gundam series to be shown in purely HD 



tkpenalty said:


> +1 on hating Gundam Wing. Gundam Wing had a great idea. But it had a really crapped up storyline. Gundam 00 can be called as the spiritual successor with a similar thing going on. (Done MUCH better in this case). On Gundam 00, I note how many things its similar to, FMP (with Gauron/Kashim, but now Sarshes/Setsuna F Seiei), Death Note (the reaction from the world to celestial being), Gundam Wing (with the technology thats godlike + science).



Gundam Wing was made to be a lot more...showy I suppose. It was meant to appeal to the kids, which is why they missed out 99% of the technology and went for purely action.

If you watch the original Gundam, yes the Gundam is powerful, but it's NOT invincible and it shows stuff like it running out of power. Problems in development. That kind of thing. There is a lot more depth to the mecha side of things. Wing is just action and story. Nothing more.

Gundam 00, I guess you could say is there chance to get Wing right. The Gundam are essentially invincible, however any one who has watched Episode 15 will notice that they are not all that powerful, and there is still technology behind the Gundams that we have not seen yet.

Wing was as much a failure as G Gundam in terms of being an actual Gundam series. Well at least that's my opinion, and the opinion of many others.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Just thought I would let you guys know, ADV Filmes (the biggest anime film producer) has chose to be Blu-ray exclusive. However, I've heard from a lot of people anime movies don't look good in HD.



yeah, the website that Wile-e posted it showed it as front along with adv films taking off big name movies to make room for the blu-ray


I think i need to work on that first post with websites.. thanks ravenas. Btw, whats the next avatar going to be!?!?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2008)

Cold storm, if you would, please add the following links to the first post:
http://www.animecrazy.net/
http://www.animeviewer.net/
http://www.tv-links.cc/anime/index.html

all 3 are great places to watch anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> Cold storm, if you would, please add the following links to the first post:
> http://www.animecrazy.net/
> http://www.animeviewer.net/
> http://www.tv-links.cc/anime/index.html
> ...



On the verge of doing it now. trying to do 5 things at once! plus i'm adding stage 6 to it... 

If anyone has a new website besides anime news network let me know. thank you all


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> On the verge of doing it now. trying to do 5 things at once! plus i'm adding stage 6 to it...
> 
> If anyone has a new website besides anime news network let me know. thank you all



stage6 is a haven for virii.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> stage6 is a haven for virii.



Yes, watch the length of time of download...it you think it's takin too long its probably a virus.  If it looks like pron it is probably a virus.  Stick to the anime and it's (mostly) safe.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

Right, if you know your way around that site, then your pretty good... if the title doesn't look right, then its a virus...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

All right everyone. I updated the first post. So if there is anything you guy want to add, pm me. Thanks again


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

i thought tv links got shut down or did they just move their servers? but thanks for the links


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2008)

they did get shut down... but they are back as a nother type...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 3, 2008)

lol well at least they tried to shut them down


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

those places will never stop working... you can try, but they did everything right.. just messed up in one little place..


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

ya well im glad their back now i can get my fix...


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 4, 2008)

favorites, 

claymore
fate/stay night
Zero no Tsukaima
beck
Shakugan no Shana

i have others that i just cant deside between as well but those are the best i currently have on my list


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm watching Fate/stay Night right now, and Claymore is on my netflix account... what did you think of Fate?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 4, 2008)

cold i got teh toonami soundtrack now .. rinsing it like whoa!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

whats claymore about alot of people say its good so i may check it out


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

Claymore
and I'm glad you got it I.R.A. i"ve been downloading something all day or i would've got it for ya...


----------



## xfire (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread has become pretty popular.
Wonder how an hentai nation thread will do?


Also any avatar fans?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

lol... we all know what that is! lol... and yeah, i can't believe its been this good... 

thanks to wile-e and mussels wanting to talk to me about anime...!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Just thought I would let you guys know, ADV Filmes (the biggest anime film producer) has chose to be Blu-ray exclusive. However, I've heard from a lot of people anime movies don't look good in HD.



most of my anime shows are in HD. they look great. (if theres a 720p option, i always get that)




ChillyMyst said:


> favorites,
> 
> claymore
> fate/stay night
> ...



Dont forget shakugan no shana 2nd - the 2nd season has a different name to the original, so its a little harder to find. Its available in 720p as well, its damned good looking.




das müffin mann said:


> whats claymore about alot of people say its good so i may check it out


Claymore is about excessive violence, and something along the lines of vampires/demons.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, the website that Wile-e posted it showed it as front along with adv films taking off big name movies to make room for the blu-ray
> 
> 
> I think i need to work on that first post with websites.. thanks ravenas. Btw, whats the next avatar going to be!?!?



This will be my new avatar for the time being.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

i like it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> This will be my new avatar for the time being.



I'm all ways looking forward to your avatar changes.. You and Namslas changes are the best! lol IMO

so what are yours?? or do you have any?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm all ways looking forward to your avatar changes.. You and Namslas changes are the best! lol IMO
> 
> so what are yours?? or do you have any?



I loved this one anime movie that was about this fortress, and the enemy had what seemed to be just developed gunpowder and guns. Was a very good anime, just can't remember the name. 

I loved the Pokemon cartoon when I was a kid (5-8). This may sound dumb lol... I used to get up and eat cereal and watch pokemon.

Afro Samurai was awesome. Final Fantasy of course. I loved Animatrix.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> This may sound dumb lol... I used to get up and eat cereal and watch pokemon.



i used to do the same thing!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> This may sound dumb lol... I used to get up and eat cereal and watch pokemon.



We all use to do that! i would put my alarm on for the sci-fi channel 1am show when i was young. Oh, the good old days... lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

yup everyday before and after school when i was younger, the original pokemon couldn't be beaten when i was little, gengar was always my favorite, but now they have all that stupid new pokecrap


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm watching Fate/stay Night right now, and Claymore is on my netflix account... what did you think of Fate?



fates very good,  the dubs of claymore i saw sucked, the fansubs are better, this is true many times.

as to claymore http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claymore_(manga)

very good seirse, people who love the manga bitch about the eps of the anime after 20 because they drasticly change the story, WHO CARES I JUST WANT MORE!!!!!..


if you want a good serise thats JUST PLAIN FUN and the dubs ROCK, you want SLAYERS, all of the slayers seirse/movies have kickass dubs, the voices are VERY VERY good(dead on in most cases) slayers kicks ass period.....anybody who dosnt agree needs shot by the anime police 

if you want a list of good places to get anime pm me, i dont mean illegal places per say, i got alot of places to get anime i just dont feel like posting them here and now when i have them posted 2 other places already


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

what is slayers about when i search for it all i get is slayer the best fucking band ever of buffy the really hot chick with a very un-intimidating name slayer


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

Slayers

there you go.. slayers


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Slayers
> 
> there you go.. slayers



it's directed by watanabe, so it must be good!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

i remember watching the series. It was pretty good.. but been so long! to many anime ago


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Claymore is about excessive violence, and something along the lines of vampires/demons.



nope no vampires, demons yes, and violance yes, but i wouldnt call it truely excessive, you want excessive, elfenlied is where its at!!!!!(it needs another season!!!!)


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

chiilymyst your sig is deviously funny and cruel...i like it(not the site lol)


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 4, 2008)

xfire said:


> This thread has become pretty popular.
> Wonder how an hentai nation thread will do?
> 
> 
> Also any avatar fans?



dont do it, unless u wana see bannzorz allover, there are other places you can start such topics without those problems ask random what i mean if you really wana talk hentia


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I loved this one anime movie that was about this fortress, and the enemy had what seemed to be just developed gunpowder and guns. Was a very good anime, just can't remember the name.
> 
> I loved the Pokemon cartoon when I was a kid (5-8). This may sound dumb lol... I used to get up and eat cereal and watch pokemon.
> 
> Afro Samurai was awesome. Final Fantasy of course. I loved Animatrix.



i just acquired pokemon seasons 1 and two for the girl. I'm getting bored enough to watch it next.


----------



## xfire (Feb 4, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> dont do it, unless u wana see bannzorz allover, there are other places you can start such topics without those problems ask random what i mean if you really wana talk hentia


It doesn't need discussion it needs watching in full HD
There are enough young minds here who'll get disturbed watching them. Your sig depicts it well though.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

lol...yup


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just acquired pokemon seasons 1 and two for the girl. I'm getting bored enough to watch it next.



I wish Pokemon would be released on Blu-ray. I would buy it if it were!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

i remember waiting 3 hrs in line to go see the original pokemon movie, and to get my uber limited edition cards that movie was god like when i was a kid and it raised so many moral and political issues, like cloning is bad unless you make friends with your evil clones, although i always did think mewtoo was so much more badass then mew


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> nope no vampires, demons yes, and violance yes, but i wouldnt call it truely excessive, you want excessive, elfenlied is where its at!!!!!(it needs another season!!!!)



theres weird monsters that eat human flesh. Thats close enough.

Elfenlied is excessive too, but the point is its not kids anime - most anime has toned down violence, claymore isnt.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i remember waiting 3 hrs in line to go see the original pokemon movie, and to get my uber limited edition cards that movie was god like when i was a kid and it raised so many moral and political issues, like cloning is bad unless you make friends with your evil clones, although i always did think mewtoo was so much more badass then mew



Yeah, I still have my mewtoo card from the movies, it's put up in a folder somewhere! 

Lol, I think South Park put Pokemon best!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

i got ripped off the first time i went to see that movie because they said "they didn't receive there uber badass pokemon cards yet" so 4 more trips to the movie and one very annoyed dad later i finally got those cards, which a few days later i sold to a card shop for a charzard


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

I've watched almost every single pokemon show and movie besides of the last one... its my serect love! lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

what ever happened to digimon? it just kinda died out

also i just watched the end to death note and it is freakin awesome

and i also watched the ending to gits:2nd gig and that is also one of my fav endings to any serires


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 4, 2008)

I just realized this... Yu Gi Oh is made by the same people that make Metal Gear Solid! Lol...That is great.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

Digimon was ended... it was a great series but it died off after they just changed it up...
I'm still watching death note... and Ghost in the shell is one of my top 3... got to love that stuff!


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> also i just watched the end to death note and it is freakin awesome


where do you dl them


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

pirate bay was the only place where i found a decent copy


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I just realized this... Yu Gi Oh is made by the same people that make Metal Gear Solid! Lol...That is great.




but remember this... it was made in japan as manga, and after the manga got popular they desided to make the CARD game.. and from that they went with the show....  Oh my god.. i didn't want to remember the card game! spent so much on it!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

if its forefather of the collectible card games pokemon taught us anything its that we have to collect them all, and be the best pokemaster or yugimaster out there so you could laugh and make fun of the ten year old next to you because he didn't have the uber rare holographic charzard...those were the days i loved 4th grade

ps we all remember that card game even if we dont want to admit it


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> theres weird monsters that eat human flesh. Thats close enough.
> 
> Elfenlied is excessive too, but the point is its not kids anime - most anime has toned down violence, claymore isnt.



not really, most anime in the states is super edited, in japan its far more voilant, infact onepeice is VERY violant if you watch the subs, but the dubs are bastardized....horrible.


there are diffrent classes of anime, just like here in the states there are diffren classes of tv, theres kid shows, family shows, mature shows, adult shows.
in japan not only kids/teens watch anime, much anime is made for adults(not hentia you pervs!!!  )

you want an anime u DONT want kids to watch, specly b4 bed, Akiria(sp)  seen more then 1 kid wake screeming from that movie


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

oh your all right on different types.. I go for them all.. thats why i put on the first post there is so many different types! my god I've seen so much violance like Hellsing, to not a lot with trigun.. another anime like trigun but a little more ronchy.... Desert Punk! 
As for the trading card games... Pokemon got big then went away.. still around for some, but it has no prize support... then there is yu-gi-oh. It died around Dark Beginnings sets came out when you could get an injection fairy lilly for a dollar... but now is reamped all around... 
But i gave up all that stuff for Vs System and Magic....


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

did anyone else wonder why pokemon just "fainted" and never died

ya when i was i wanna say 11 i got ahold of my brothers vhs of akira and back then i thought it was messed up, but looking back on it, it was really cool, im gunna see if my vcr still works so i can watch it


----------



## DOM (Feb 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> pirate bay was the only place where i found a decent copy



how many are there of Death Note ? 1- ??


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how many are there of Death Note ? 1- ??



80 something i think...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

i only got the first season (according to the torrent) im not sure if theres more than that but as far as i know there is only the first season


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

I have akira sitting right next to me from netflix... love that place! there is quite a bit of death note.. go to stage6 or animecrazy and you'll find more...


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 4, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how many are there of Death Note ? 1- ??


There are 37 eps of Death Note and 12 manga tankoubons (volumes) 2 live action movies and a spin off of L (Ryuuzaki) in the making... not sure if its gonna be live action or anime.

Funny you mention Akira. tho Ive never watched the dubed version I met the eng voice dub for him a while back.. hes also the same voice for the eng digimon character some lil orange dinosaur


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

All right guys.. I've added a movie rental place to go to with the US.. if there is any places to rent dvd's in any part of the world... Anime wise, let me know.. and everyone that posted today I'll look back tomorrow after work and add everything to the first post.. if i forget anything PM me. Thanks all!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i only got the first season (according to the torrent) im not sure if theres more than that but as far as i know there is only the first season



death note has two seasons i beleive. i cant say what changed without spoiling it.

Btw people... its hentai, not hentia. lol.

If anyone wants help finding shows in HD (720p, or 480p x264 if non widescreen) send me a PM and i'll help you find them. It really does make a big difference seeing all the detail, far beyond even DVDs  can show.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Btw people... its hentai, not hentia. lol.



who said anything about that?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> who said anything about that?



i've seen it 3 or 4 times over the last two pages, and everyone kept spelling it wrong.

Hentai just means pervert anyway, its just americans screwing up a translation again


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've seen it 3 or 4 times over the last two pages, and everyone kept spelling it wrong.
> 
> Hentai just means pervert anyway, its just americans screwing up a translation again



haha, i've been called a hentai baka TOOOO many times, lol.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 4, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> haha, i've been called a hentai baka TOOOO many times, lol.



Pervert idiot, eh? lol.


----------



## cooler (Feb 4, 2008)

here may recommended anime ( still new )
Persona trinity soul 

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=8950
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_-trinity_soul-


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

cooler said:


> here may recommended anime ( still new )
> Persona trinity soul
> 
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=8950
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona_-trinity_soul-



any info about the show?

Personally, who do you think its suited for (review links etc never carry across the entire thing)


----------



## cooler (Feb 4, 2008)

here their website
http://www.persona-ts.net/

u like Death Note & Macross 7 
i think u would like this show


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

cooler said:


> here their website
> http://www.persona-ts.net/
> 
> u like Death Note & Macross 7
> i think u would like this show



as nerdy as i am, i cant read jap... will look into it.

found the first 5 eps in H264, the resolution  is 1024x576 - not widescreen, but close to HD.


----------



## cooler (Feb 4, 2008)

you like Macross 7 

did you watch this 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macross_Frontier
i like it but only one ep 
i'm still waiting for ep 2


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

cooler said:


> you like Macross 7
> 
> did you watch this
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macross_Frontier
> ...



oh, snap!

SEQUEL! 

i think i'll wait til a few more eps are out, and then gladly get it - the wait between eps would kill me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

im w/you on that mussels! It sounds great, but if i have to wait for it, it rather have more to look at! Its to big of a tease right now


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

can anybody recommend anything good i stayed home today(sick) so i am board
I've watched ghost in the shell, devil may cry, death note, gundam, Rouroni kenshin, samurai champloo,stuff like like
so anything militaristic would be cool but right now im open to anything


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 4, 2008)

download claymore!!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 4, 2008)

i did and i must say its quite good, i also stumbled across a show called the black blood brothers its not to bad


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 4, 2008)

beating out some trigun now ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2008)

if you like Claymore and the Black book brothers... check out Chrono Crusade Its a pretty good anime. I really got into it. Sorta felt like Trigun type feel..

I.r.a. What do you use to dj??? and when you do, is it a lot of anime stuff or what?? 

Also guys. I want to add a section to the first post. "Noobs of Anime" I want to know what everyone has to say about how to get someone into Anime. Anything and everything. PM me if you want or add it here.. I'll try and spend more time going through the 9 pages! God, 9 pages in 3-4 days.... We must like the stuff!?!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

my housemate is a perfect example of irrational anime hate. Her first anime was evangelion and FLCL, and she thinks they were crap and confusing - mostly she hated the endings.

She refuses to watch any anime at all... except pokemon 'its a cartoon, not anime' - because its in english.

Anime beginners should buy/download dual audio eps, so they can listen to the english (horrible) dubs until they get used to reading subtitles.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 5, 2008)

Need to watch an Anime. Which movie should I watch? I want something with military and a good story.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

ghost in the shell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Need to watch an Anime. Which movie should I watch? I want something with military and a good story.



most anime are series, not movies. The movies are often sequels/remakes of a series.

More info - Naruto and bleach both fit your requirement, but 'military' is a loose term. The japanese dont have an army thanks to world war II, so military might not be the best term here.


GITS is probably good like muffin said.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

cowboy bebop maybe that was a great one

a few of the better gundam series


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

Full Metal Panic... real good military, Madlax, and also Gunperade.. and Ghost in the Shell i don't know if the last one is spelled right.. 
Madlax is a girl that lost her memories and trying to find them while being a mers. pretty deep
and I haven't watched much of Gun.. so i really can't say, but it was good so far...

and  Mussels I know your feeling.. my ex-fiance watched Esaflowne and was like wtf... so she wouldn't watch any more anime with me.. but then started because of her brother.. lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

i forgot about full metal panic, also full metal alchemist has some military elements to it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah full metal does. but he'd like Panic a lot. more mil. bang for your buck.. the same with Ghost.. some sweet stuff


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

hell ya those three are hands down some of my favs


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

looking through netflix's que... Gunslinger girls where pretty good.. and Noir for the combat..


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

trigun great plot and action, devil may cry-the show is just wicked, Samurai Champloo- great action and funny at times, Inuyasha- if you like watching demons getting hacked up, i liked it, if i remember gungrave was good its been a while since i've watched it, vampire hunter d- awesome movies, i thought the second was the better of the two, of course the final fantasy movies-the spirits within was very militaristic, the second one was based off of FFVII need i say more, and of course death note you may have already seen it but it is by far one of the best ive seen in a long time


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

oh yeah. they all where. im going through devil right now.. waiting on a bigger hdd.. lol... to much stuff!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

i only just watched trigun - great action show with plot, but its not 'military' - theirs no armies beating each other up.

Samurai champloo might do it, its a mix of samurai and comedy


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah your right.. not a lot... If you loved ninja scroll then you might get into Samurai Champloo...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

Rurouni Kenshin did have a bit of a militaristic action it if i remember it was more in the second season


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

The more in deep into that series, the more you found out bout how he was in his "other life" and if you like them.. did you watch the three movies also? the one that was made for after the series, the one that was made for the fun of it, and the one that thought you about the "cross shaped scar" on his cheek?
MY favorite MOVIE... TRUST AND BETRAYAL


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

no i didn't even know there were 3 movies, also Samurai X was a pretty good one if i remember


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

<--- Click

Rurouni Kenshin was SAMURAI X... its Kenshin in Japan and Samurai X in United States! lol.. 
Sorry had to do that... my favorite series.. and it is on the first post... or at least my post on what I love!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

really i had no idea :O


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

ive only ever seen one episode of samurai x so that may be why


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry man, favorite show of all time.. made me the person I am... you'd really have to watch Trust and Betrayal. Its a very deep movie. and you'll love it...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

dl it right now thanks, kenshin is by far one of my favs to, got into it right around the same time as dbz and the original ghost in the shell movie


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

welcome! Reflections was the other one.. 
and the motion picture... 
you may have to look under Samurai X on it... 
They have Trust, and Betrayal as seperate movies.. but the one together was way better since it was the same two but made into one disc...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

i think i may have actually seen reflections at some point


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah, that was the movie that happened after the show ended... it was cheesy in my thoughts on it


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

the movies for kenshin, was because they ruined the plot in the anime.

The trust and betrayal movies were part of the manga that was cut in the anime - if you compare manga and anime, they even cut out entire characters.

If you wondered why a few things didnt match up perfectly between the movies and anime, thats why.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

is reflections the one where whats her face gets kidnapped(will edit when i remember her name )


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

Kamiya Kaoru.. and yeah it is... the guy is trying to get Kenshin to show is true form... so he can fight the STRONGEST person..


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

ya i remember, i thought it was decent, but i never got why people wanted to keep trying to fight him at his strongest form, quite a few people before him tried that and got there arses kicked pretty badly,except for that burn victim dude, he just kinda died to to over heating, thought it was kinda lame, but hey it worked


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

that fight, was by far that best fight... they went at it, kenshin was on the verge of death. and Reisui just couldn't take the pressure of how his body was... it was a classic in my thoughts


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

ya it was great, and his personality just made that whole season so much better, i mean he was just so evil and sadistic, he made a great villain, although the only thing i didn't like about eh series i mean the only thing is how they felt he need to repeat kenshins uber final attack ever 2 min, but other than that it was awesome, i liked it when they were trying to set Kyoto on fire im not 100% if it was Kyoto, that is one of the moments that really sticks out in my head for some reason


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 5, 2008)

little FYI/trivia, 
tho the US dvd name was Samurai X it was NEVER called that on cartoon network, it was alwase called by its proper name Rurouni Kenshin.

im gonna redownload that, i owned some of the dvd's but the ones i had lacked the jap audio and where also edited(tv edits suck...)

i have downloads from when it was on ctn, my buddy got them all fansubed with emule on 56k(imagin how slow that was!!!!)

now to find a torrent


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 5, 2008)

DAMN! I just finished watching full metal panic, 1 episode I guess... Really good.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> DAMN! I just finished watching full metal panic, 1 episode I guess... Really good.



Excellent series. One of my faves. The true 2nd season is called "The Second Raid", in case you were wondering. They released a comedy series based off of it in between the 2 seasons called Fumoffu. More lighthearted, and mostly comedy based.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 5, 2008)

i want the "power suit" based off fumoffu


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> i want the "power suit" based off fumoffu



Ummmm yeah. I'll pass on walking around looking like a big, gay teddy bear.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 5, 2008)

mod it!!!! make it look like a big gay prpl teletubbie!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

NO thank you on the teddy bear suit! I'll stick with my mech suit... lol


it took cartoon network a round 2 weeks to see the mistake. or until "badass" was shkown for the first time. then it was refered to as the real title or mostly "kenshin"


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 5, 2008)

i just watched trust and betrayal and i must say...ITS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2008)

Pretty good on how he got the first cut wasn't it?!?! I was so taken from the first 5 mins... It has to be the movie that made me want to watch anime forever... GUYVER was the one that made me look in to Anime, and that hooked me...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2008)

All right everyone. I'm downloading Black Blood Brothers... What are your guys take on it???


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 6, 2008)

i thought it was alright, its not the greatest but the action is pretty good, but the story is so-so in my opinion, also i kinda don't like how the episodes end they kinda just cut out, but over all i enjoyed it


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 6, 2008)

black blood brothers was good, to short for me tho.......i like long and good animes


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 6, 2008)

ya wasnt it only like 12 eps.?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 6, 2008)

robotech movie ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2008)

what about the robotech movie?!?! i for one loved the macross movies. I love robots so I was really drug in to it.
Yeah I know what you guys are saying on short.. I just got hooked with the name! and its up my alley..


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey, just thought I'd drop this in here. I heard It's My Life by Jon Bon Jovi on the radio, and made me think of this video I used to watch all the time as a kid...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...083&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2008)

I just started watching gundam 00 - my housemate (the girl) who hates anime, actually sat and watched it with me.

The show is great, doesnt require any previous gundam knowledge and removes the most hated thing of all: repeated fight scenes. All animation is fresh and new, nothing gets recycled.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 11, 2008)

vegeta was always my favorite back in teh day, by the way cold, like the new avatar


----------



## xfire (Feb 11, 2008)

There are lots of such fan made stuff. Just open a P2P software and type the name the cartoon/anime and you'll get loads of such videos.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...26&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7

here's another.

I can't believe these are still around... these are so old! Had them on my AMD K6-II 400MHz system...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 11, 2008)

god that brought back a lot of memories, the cell saga was the best in my opnion


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2008)

I hate anything and everything to do with DB, DBZ, or DBGT.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I hate anything and everything to do with DB, DBZ, or DBGT.



those are what i call american anime. Its like someone noticed a few trends in anime (constant fighting, constant talk when not fighting, lack of proportion for body parts, stupid heroes) and threw them all together into the most horrible blob of a show ever.

even pokemon is better than these, at least it makes sense for its target market.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 11, 2008)

oh dbz was so awesome when i was 10, then again so was pokemon


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2008)

when I was younger I thought the whole DB era was the greatest. But, then I got hooked on what the REAL anime was. I would put this as America Anime also. Only for the base that it was dead in japan, then after the american's saw the first 12 epi. of Dragonball, was the japanese even thinking of making more... America didn't even see the whole "version" of Dragonball until The GT era. 
And thanks Das. I wanted to have something different then Atnevon.. I believe thats his name... 
I did like Black blood brothers, but it was too short! Also trying to get through Fate/Stay Night right now.. I love the story of it, just need to find time to watch it!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 11, 2008)

ya i have to agree black blood brotehrs was way to short, but oh well time to move onto something else, maybe ill watch a little full metal panic


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2008)

That was all ways a good one to hit up.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah man when I was younger I thought DBZ was the greatest. Dragonball was meh, and GT was really cool at times and it was just retarded at others...

maybe I'll watch it again, I think it's back on at 10:30 or some shit


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah its on that time durning the week... cartoon network!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

hat said:


> Yeah man when I was younger I thought DBZ was the greatest. Dragonball was meh, and GT was really cool at times and it was just retarded at others...
> 
> maybe I'll watch it again, I think it's back on at 10:30 or some shit



i have to agree with you, although i never really did watch gt that much but dbz was the shiza back in teh day


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah its on that time durning the week... cartoon network!



hm it's not on now?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

It was last week... it was the Cell games...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It was last week... it was the Cell games...



woohooo +1 for the cell games


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It was last week... it was the Cell games...



Let's send an angry nerdy email with proper punctuation/grammar/spelling. LOL


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

lol, but be sure to put it all in caps and bold it we want to get our message across


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2008)

hat said:


> Let's send an angry nerdy email with proper punctuation/grammar/spelling. LOL


Make it really asinine, and post it in the [as] forums. You might get a bump on TV. lol.


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2008)

it wasnt adult-swim lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2008)

hat said:


> it wasnt adult-swim lol



Bah, yeah, I just realized. When I hear Cartoon Network, my brain automatically assumes [AS], because that's what I primarily watch on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

+1 on that! only adult swim for me! nothing more!
Btw, just watched the first epi. of Claymore and it was great! Loved it! 8-10!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

i still have to check that one out, if only i had more time


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

and Wile-e after watching the first two epi. of Elfen Lied. They were great! I've seen the second one before, but it was edited... by far a great anime i've watched.. lol

and das, if you go to stage 6, you'd find that you can download them and use .divx player to watch them... Pretty nice system they use, and its all good to do.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> and Wile-e after watching the first two epi. of Elfen Lied. They were great! I've seen the second one before, but it was edited... by far a great anime i've watched.. lol
> 
> and das, if you go to stage 6, you'd find that you can download them and use .divx player to watch them... Pretty nice system they use, and its all good to do.



as much as that site may be good for some, i cant help but think of the quality loss comapred to torrenting higher quality versions... i will kill a baby raptor for everyone who doesn't watch gundam 00 in 720p.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> as much as that site may be good for some, i cant help but think of the quality loss comapred to torrenting higher quality versions... i will kill a baby raptor for everyone who doesn't watch gundam 00 in 720p.



Mos Def on that If theres a HD version of a series id rather have that then the standard. Anime in HD is amazing colors are so smooth and lines are so clean


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Mos Def on that If theres a HD version of a series id rather have that then the standard. Anime in HD is amazing colors are so smooth and lines are so clean



The girl watches the HD anime with me for the pretty factor. she hates anime. Thats how much of a win it is.

Gundam 00 is one of the best i've seen in HD because they spent so much time on the animation - since it doesnt repeat, or take shortcuts ALL the picture looks great ALL the time.


----------



## xfire (Feb 12, 2008)

Final Fantasy in HD ftw.
Even without HD it looks so life like.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> The girl watches the HD anime with me for the pretty factor. she hates anime. Thats how much of a win it is.
> 
> Gundam 00 is one of the best i've seen in HD because they spent so much time on the animation - since it doesnt repeat, or take shortcuts ALL the picture looks great ALL the time.



Yep... Gundam 00, no repeated sequences. And they bothered to make it two seasons compared to the other older gundam series which were rushed. Gundam 00 was planned properly, compared to Seed and Destiny....

Gundam Seed and Destiny god.... repeated SO many scenes so many times. Example.... "side drifting aegis shooting"... i dont know how many times that was repeated but when it was still in one piece, i think every battle had it doing that. How about freedom doing bs beam dodges in destiny, or Destiny Gundam/Infinite Justice grabbing their swords out and doing some random spin? 

Gundam 00, I can say that they definately put effort into this. See, all the text in the anime aren't blurred, stuff like err... web pages-you can actually read them, and they dont take up much of the screen.

(Thats if you download menclave however...)

Anyway


GRAHAM FTW. Making his shit-non-gundam-ms (a.k.a Union Flag Custom), first person in the series to damage a gundam.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 12, 2008)

gundam wing was good, the movie i acctualy bought, tho it got stolen and pawned by my ex........so much lost to that whore.......


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> as much as that site may be good for some, i cant help but think of the quality loss comapred to torrenting higher quality versions... i will kill a baby raptor for everyone who doesn't watch gundam 00 in 720p.



Yeah Mussels your right. You don't get the BEST quality, as you do when you torrent... How about this!? STAGE 6 is the GOOD stuff before you go and get the BEST stuff when torrenting...
I just never got into torrenting, so I don't say for people to go and do that sort of thing.. But thats how I feel..

Gundam Wing was a big part of my early life, but 00 was a great series. As for Destiny, and Seed, I really didn't get with it because of how it was.. to much of the same thing over and over again.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> and Wile-e after watching the first two epi. of Elfen Lied. They were great! I've seen the second one before, but it was edited... by far a great anime i've watched.. lol
> 
> and das, if you go to stage 6, you'd find that you can download them and use .divx player to watch them... Pretty nice system they use, and its all good to do.



ive been using veoh alot, the interface is nice, and the dl times ive found have been a bit faster, although no high def


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

lol.. all right sounds good!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 12, 2008)

Cold, i will get you torrenting, its not hard, and its a hell of alot better then rooting around for dirrect downloads or IRC bots to get files from 

yeah sometimes the bots are nice, sometimes its nice to have a direct download, but with any popular seirse torrents for new eps will be faster then direct downloads that are being hammered


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know to thank you or what! lol.. sounds all right there. so nice... yeah there we go! lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

does anyone knwo if there is a high def version of ghost in the shell i torrented few that said they were but they were well...not


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> does anyone knwo if there is a high def version of ghost in the shell i torrented few that said they were but they were well...not



possibly not. its an older show, so the source material could just be old - if you air non HD stuff on a HD TV channel, people will rip it and think its better quality when it isnt.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> possibly not. its an older show, so the source material could just be old - if you air non HD stuff on a HD TV channel, people will rip it and think its better quality when it isnt.



The only GITS shown in HD was the movie Innocence.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2008)

oddly enough, Gmail just advertised me an anime download site.

http://www.anime-eden.com/?gclid=CKvkuK62v5ECFSBeagodbAubCA


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 12, 2008)

Darknova said:


> The only GITS shown in HD was the movie Innocence.



thanks for the info


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

Darknova said:


> The only GITS shown in HD was the movie Innocence.



Yep. And KAA did a BluRay rip of it. Rumor has it the original movie is due out in Blu as well. I hope they give us SAC in HD too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh i only hope also!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 13, 2008)

kaa need to talk to the group i get other movies from, would improve their quility to size ratio, they do a great job as is, but i can say the place i get other movies does better


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> kaa need to talk to the group i get other movies from, would improve their quility to size ratio, they do a great job as is, but i can say the place i get other movies does better



I don't care about quality to size ratios. I want quality, with as little compression as possible. I'll stick to KAA's use of AC3 and minimal compression, tyvm.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I don't care about quality to size ratios. I want quality, with as little compression as possible. I'll stick to KAA's use of AC3 and minimal compression, tyvm.



+1

KAA and mendoi are both great quality, with the exception that KAA dont use their own subtitles - they merely copy (with permission) other peoples translations so their sub quality is usually better, but slower to release the downloads.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 13, 2008)

*56k image size warrning *

i wasnt talking about audio quility, the group i get movies from is STUNNING, 2.17-2.2gb for a 720p full movie FLAWLESS quility, they use h264 with eather ac3, aac+he all at transpairn bitrates, they DO NO DO MP3 because MP3 SUCKS.

Examples of what i mean by quility+size.































this is just an example of what i ment by size to quility visualy,

good stuff if u ask me


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

you have big pictures. PM me linkage this website plz  (but dont post it on the forum, mods wont like it)


----------



## Darknova (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yep. And KAA did a BluRay rip of it. Rumor has it the original movie is due out in Blu as well. I hope they give us SAC in HD too.



To be honest I don't care if we don't get GITS. The original sources are still one of the best I've ever seen, and definately more detailed than 99% of anime that has been released in SD format. I don't think a HD variant is needed IMO.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 13, 2008)

Darknova said:


> To be honest I don't care if we don't get GITS. The original sources are still one of the best I've ever seen, and definately more detailed than 99% of anime that has been released in SD format. I don't think a HD variant is needed IMO.



With HD formating growing in popularity, more and more ppl are buying HD tvs and HD/BluRay players. Have you ever watched SD format on and HD TV? Looks like the old days of VHS. >_<


----------



## Darknova (Feb 13, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> With HD formating growing in popularity, more and more ppl are buying HD tvs and HD/BluRay players. Have you ever watched SD format on and HD TV? Looks like the old days of VHS. >_<



Yup, and my GITS rips don't look bad at all


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Yup, and my GITS rips don't look bad at all



Admittedly, neither do mine, but imagine the possibilities of a true HD release. Judging by the detail in the DVDs, I'm willing to bet the masters are rendered in HD.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> i wasnt talking about audio quility, the group i get movies from is STUNNING, 2.17-2.2gb for a 720p full movie FLAWLESS quility, they use h264 with eather ac3, aac+he all at transpairn bitrates, they DO NO DO MP3 because MP3 SUCKS.
> 
> Examples of what i mean by quility+size.
> http://www.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/728/7289631c0f90a8921bf1e4a0a54a5fd20105c3.jpg
> ...


That's all well and good, but try that kind of compression with an anime like GITS, Texhnolyze, or Ergo Proxy (animes that have exceedingly dark scenes). It's not gonna happen. You'll get color banding everywhere. That said, I'll still stick with groups that err on the side of caution, instead of going for maximum compression/quality ratios.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Admittedly, neither do mine, but imagine the possibilities of a true HD release. Judging by the detail in the DVDs, I'm willing to bet the masters are rendered in HD.



I think you'll find that most stuff is infact rendered first in 720p HD, and then scaled down for for TV and DVD release.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's all well and good, but try that kind of compression with an anime like GITS, Texhnolyze, or Ergo Proxy (animes that have exceedingly dark scenes). It's not gonna happen. You'll get color banding everywhere. That said, I'll still stick with groups that err on the side of caution, instead of going for maximum compression/quality ratios.



WRONG!!!!

there are dark and fast scenes in that movie as well as doom (got it from the same ppl) and a few other movies, they wont say exectly what they do but i know they dont use normaly quinitizer matrixes so thats part of it, your ASSuming that you know all their is to know about compression, when as this groups has been prooving nobodys yet fully mastered it, they get BETTER quility out of their 720p 2.** gb relises then other groups 6-8gb releses, no joke, and thats x264 same movie, worse audio FAR higher bitrate video and it looks WORSE!!!!!  HOW THE HELL!!!!!

you gotta see their relices to understand how high the quility really is, they are just plain INSAINLY GOOD, im trying to get their head guy to do something good in an anime rip, maby i can talk him into gits recode


----------



## Wile E (Feb 13, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> there are dark and fast scenes in that movie as well as doom (got it from the same ppl) and a few other movies, they wont say exectly what they do but i know they dont use normaly quinitizer matrixes so thats part of it, your ASSuming that you know all their is to know about compression, when as this groups has been prooving nobodys yet fully mastered it, they get BETTER quility out of their 720p 2.** gb relises then other groups 6-8gb releses, no joke, and thats x264 same movie, worse audio FAR higher bitrate video and it looks WORSE!!!!!  HOW THE HELL!!!!!
> 
> you gotta see their relices to understand how high the quility really is, they are just plain INSAINLY GOOD, im trying to get their head guy to do something good in an anime rip, maby i can talk him into gits recode


I'll believe it when I see it. But anyway, I'm just not concerned about the space taken up by my movies. I have over 2TB of storage available to me here. PM me link to this group, and I'll judge for myself.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 13, 2008)

then share some storege with me, im dieing here!!! all this bandwith going to waist because im running out of space


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like to join 

* Reason anime became huge in your life:
- Got into Anime a lot when i was younger and started collecting anime back in the  mid 90's back when VHS copys cost $30 each and the only places that stocked them were comic stores and manga entertainment was the main company releasing the vids outside of japan lol (sadly had to sell my entire VHS collection back in 2003 and still regret it to this day but have managed to get a few good series on VHS) 

* Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
- Serial Experiments Lain
- Robotech
- Appleseed (the old one mainly because it was my first anime VHS I owned)
- GITS (original movie)
- Green Green (lawl)

* Favorite places to go and watch or get anime
Supernova Convention in brisbane (I make a trip to brisbane from hobart every now and again to go there because of the friendly environment) but i mainly buy my anime off the net because I don't have any decent outlets in the city I live in.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> I'd like to join
> 
> * Reason anime became huge in your life:
> - Got into Anime a lot when i was younger and started collecting anime back in the  mid 90's back when VHS copys cost $30 each and the only places that stocked them were comic stores and manga entertainment was the main company releasing the vids outside of japan lol (sadly had to sell my entire VHS collection back in 2003 and still regret it to this day but have managed to get a few good series on VHS)
> ...



I was wondering when you where going to come in and Join! lol... I could tell you where a fan by just the avatar! Guyver is one of my favorites.. and it reminds me so much about it! lol
Weclome man! and Glad to see you in here!


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I was wondering when you where going to come in and Join! lol... I could tell you where a fan by just the avatar! Guyver is one of my favorites.. and it reminds me so much about it! lol
> Weclome man! and Glad to see you in here!



Its transformers concept art from the movie 
(but yeah i originally uploaded it for the same reason thinking it was guyver lol)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah, I've seen the Concept art to the movie, and now that you say it I know who it is, but can't say it! lol.. 
oh I loved Guyver.. The live action movie's where the ones that got me to really fall for the anime, and make me want to watch and draw that.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. But anyway, I'm just not concerned about the space taken up by my movies. I have over 2TB of storage available to me here. PM me link to this group, and I'll judge for myself.





ChillyMyst said:


> then share some storege with me, im dieing here!!! all this bandwith going to waist because im running out of space




ANd here i am with about 3.5TB and looking at another 2.5TB within a month... you guys need to download moar 

welcome to the club cold storm!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> welcome to the club cold storm!




Me welcome?!? I thought I was the one that started it because of you and Wile E???? 

Do you mean welcome to the Club Skrabrug?? lol... 
I wish I could have All your anime Mussels!  but I'm just restarting!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Me welcome?!? I thought I was the one that started it because of you and Wile E????
> 
> Do you mean welcome to the Club Skrabrug?? lol...
> I wish I could have All your anime Mussels!  but I'm just restarting!



i honestly have no idea! i wrote that when i got off work, so madness is possible. probably wrote teh wrong name.

my bro came here at his friends request "get all the mecha anime/gundams"

I have 100GB of gundams - the guy has a 120GB drive, period.
Cant wait to see him cry as he has to dump some of it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i honestly have no idea! i wrote that when i got off work, so madness is possible. probably wrote teh wrong name.
> 
> my bro came here at his friends request "get all the mecha anime/gundams"
> 
> ...



I know what you mean man! lol... After work all you can stand is to sit down, and rest and sometimes write on here, but it ends up just blah.... lol
oh god man! I just have 160 and I would love to have it, but know I couldn't! Need more space for my habits!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 14, 2008)

All right everyone A quick thing for everyone. I'm going to design the signature picture this weekend. I'm hoping on Saturday. Well, I want to know how you guys feel about a picture.






I'm really pulling for this picture to use on the signature because of the fact Akira is one of the Biggest names besides Neo.

So what do you guys think? I'm open to suggestions, and like I said before, If you don't want the Generic version, I can make you one with whoever and whatever you want.
Thank You. Cold Storm


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd rather use Evangelion or GITS.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

could use some more famous (if not exactly better) anime. Naruto from (gasp) Naruto, ichigo from bleach, Asuka from evangelion - its not going to attract people if they cant recognise some of the faecs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

All right, if both you and wile-e both state I should go with the popular names of this era, then I'll hunt them down for it! thanks guys


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

wow i just realised i spelt 'faces' very close to feces - lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 15, 2008)

I used to be into Anime when I was younger (Im 28 now)  I used to collect Manga videos (videos lol)

My favourites were:

Ninja Scroll, Golgo 13, Vampire Hunter D, Fist Of The North Star (I could go on lol)

I also collected the 'Guyver' series


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

Your pc looks an awfull lot like mine hookey


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

wow it does, nice system btw
god i havn't watched ninaj scroll in a long time


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

HookeyStreet said:


> I used to be into Anime when I was younger (Im 28 now)  I used to collect Manga videos (videos lol)
> 
> My favourites were:
> 
> ...



A man after my heart on the Guyver stuff! lol... Welcome man, and I hope we can make you fall for anime again!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

i feel like im the only one to have never seen Guyver i will have to check it out


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

Here you Go Das, the first epi.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/naruto-vs-sasuke.jpg

all right guys how about this??? I'm really digging it! how about you guys?


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

im not a fan of naruto but thats a great pic
also thanks for the link


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, still looking... and your welcome for the link!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2008)

thats a good pic - it could make a good background for the image
have that ceneteredo n the faces, and have the other anime on top of that around the edges.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

which other anime do you think?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2008)

just mugshots of recogisable anime.

The latest animes arent that well known, so choose ones that people will recognise them.
Hell, a small image of a gundam one one side, and an Eva on the other...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

All right. I think on the Eva I want to use the Nerv logo.. Do you believe that logo is well known? also do Bleach and deathnote on the other sides?


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, I've seen the Concept art to the movie, and now that you say it I know who it is, but can't say it! lol..
> oh I loved Guyver.. The live action movie's where the ones that got me to really fall for the anime, and make me want to watch and draw that.



lawl I actually still have a VHS copy of "Guyver: Dark Hero" someplace in my house


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2008)

oh, how I loved those two movies!  Brings back memories!


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 17, 2008)

lol i guess xD


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 17, 2008)

how do u optimize ur video storage? reendcode? burn to dvds?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> lol i guess xD



Well, when I was younger I started to write a novel about two brothers having something like that happen to them... Got some good awards for it in Middle school, but never did anymore on it... Found games and that was it!

@ I.R.A. I'd do dvd's. I really don't have alot now so I don't have any made.. Most people just have hdd's that are labeled for it...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how do u optimize ur video storage? reendcode? burn to dvds?



3x500GB hard drives, and if neither i nor my friends watches a show for 3 months, it gets moved down a drive number (1, 2 and 3)

If its on 3 for ages and no ones watched it, i burn to DVD - no one will miss it if the disks die.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

your my idol mussels! wish I had the space like you or the anime like you!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 18, 2008)

damn i only have 2x500 drives


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

i got 2x160... and one is external... so I feel even worse!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 18, 2008)

there only 90 bucks now


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, but im going for a quad xeon at the end of the month, so I'll think of it later on.. lol


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 18, 2008)

typical naruto fan!!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 18, 2008)

lol, omg dude there is a guy at my school that looks really similar to that, i hate those stupid head things there so retarded


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn... and I thought I looked hot!


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2008)

.Hack//G.U. Trilogy coming to Blu Ray:

http://www.hack.channel.or.jp/trilogy/


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 18, 2008)

lol the only words i could make out were blu-ray, but thats awesome, i enjoyed the hack series


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol, quite an unusual source, but you can make out Blu Ray agreed! Lol...

Anyway, I used to watch that series my freshman year of college and I liked it.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 18, 2008)

ever play any of the games, there ok, it would have been better if they actually mmo's though


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Current Stuff im watching is Virus Buster Serge, SF 2 V, Hope to get Tokko, Desert Punk, Claymore, GTO, Initial D, Robotech/Macross, Ronin Warriors, BubbleGum Crisis.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone watching anything current? this winter season wasnt that great till i started watching True Tears and Shigofumi. 
Spice and Wolf is alright a whole lot of talking but Horo is cute. Rosario + Vampire is your standard ecchi.
Anywho I think Ive filled up my second 500g hd I just bought 2 750g for $150ea and waiting for a RMA 500g external


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Anyone watching anything current? this winter season wasnt that great till i started watching True Tears and Shigofumi.
> Spice and Wolf is alright a whole lot of talking but Horo is cute. Rosario + Vampire is your standard ecchi.
> Anywho I think Ive filled up my second 500g hd I just bought 2 750g for $150ea and waiting for a RMA 500g external



mmmm more new shows.

I've started downloading a lot more lately, pity i only get 60GB a month  (i did 45 of it in the first three days this month)

Bah, need moar intarnets!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2008)

perhaps we should make a compilation list of all the anime that we know of.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> perhaps we should make a compilation list of all the anime that we know of.



i already did a few pages back, of mine at least.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> perhaps we should make a compilation list of all the anime that we know of.



If you read the first post, it asked for favorites so we can find likes.  If you want a list, then for the die hard like mussels, wile e, chilly mist and my self would be writing a list that takes up pages on here. So going w/ fav. is more logical.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If you read the first post, it asked for favorites so we can find likes.  If you want a list, then for the die hard like mussels, wile e, chilly mist and my self would be writing a list that takes up pages on here. So going w/ fav. is more logical.



theres a gamepowerup isnt there? we need animepowerup. or mediapowerup (Incl. TV shows anime, and movies for reviews)


----------



## Azazel (Feb 18, 2008)

Reason anime became huge in your life : cos it just awsome...and i love sci-fi and fantasy...and anime gives me all my sci fi and fantasy needs 
Favorites: ghost in the shell, bleash, chrono crusade, ergo proxy, death note (how can i forget)(oh and i like everything subbed)
Favorite places to go and watch or get anime : alot of places...i prefer downloading it for better quality  but some ok sites for streaming are animethat.com and veoh.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> theres a gamepowerup isnt there? we need animepowerup. or mediapowerup (Incl. TV shows anime, and movies for reviews)



there we go! I feel an pm to w1zz! even if not, then why not the a/v cat. here? great place to make reviews... and here is another... should we just do reviews? damn you! got me thinkin' now at work!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

azazel said:


> Reason anime became huge in your life : cos it just awsome...and i love sci-fi and fantasy...and anime gives me all my sci fi and fantasy needs
> Favorites: ghost in the shell, bleash, chrono crusade, ergo proxy, (oh and i like everything subbed)
> Favorite places to go and watch or get anime : alot of places...i prefer downloading it for better quality  but some ok sites for streaming are animethat.com and veoh.com



Wecolme man! i'll add you to the first post after work


----------



## Azazel (Feb 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Wecolme man! i'll add you to the first post after work



oh thx


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 24, 2008)

*lurks in the shadows on the forum*


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol. The KAA forums are down (release/torrent page still works tho). Check out the message when you go to the site. http://www.kickassanime.org/


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

dam its blocked...il check it when i get home


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 25, 2008)

who likes death note?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> who likes death note?



death note is a great anime. I havent seen the live action versions yet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

I like death note alot. Watch it on Adult Swim every Saturday. Once the first season is done I'll go and watch the rest of the series. I just don't feel like getting it and having it sit here. TO MUCH anime to look at now anyways! 
And I'm the same Mussels, I've seen the fact there is two live action movies, but I've heard of them and seen screen shots.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2008)

real peole just cant be as evil and freaky as anime people 

Edit: except my housemate - they call her beczilla for a reason.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

lol... oh lol.... Had someone like that before! and yea your right, they can't be as scary, but the chick looks even hotter!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok here it goes:

Websites: 

www.crunchyroll.com
www.animecrunch.com
www.peekvid.com
www.watsie.com

Anime that i recommend.

Naruto
Naruto Shippuuden 
Bleach
Full Metal Alchemist
Gundam Seed
Gundam 00 
Death Note
Full Metal Panic + Second Raid + Fumoffu
Ghost in a shell
Rurouni Kenshin
Lucky Star

and a few others.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome man, just tell me your two favorites from the list and I'll add you to the first post


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 25, 2008)

Hard to pick but if i am required then it would be: Gundam 00 , Bleach


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> who likes death note?



i love it


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

still havent added me to the list


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

I haven't? well thats two in the next few mins! azazel what was your faves?


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

emm death note and ghost in the shell


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

Everyone is updated! just have to have my photoshop to work in order to get the signature up


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

if it dosent work any time soon i can make you one


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

I got all the pictures and got the font downloaded, just need to get the time to do it really... sit down and do all the stuff adobe wants me to do..


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

lol kk


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

i loved the show not to sure about the live action movie though, although battle royal was a great movie


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

i'm sad now.. stage 6 is shutting down as of feburary 28th... now I have to go to the other way of doing it! lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

when the hell did that happen and why, also check out veoh, its not bad


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i will, the reason why stage 6 is ending its run is because they had a choice, to ether sell or close. and by the guys talk about it, it was the hardest thing he's done.

source:stage 6


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

shuting down on my birthday.....stage 6 was the only site i streamd from...i hate bad quality anime  meh...just have to go back to downloading


and battle royal ftw  woooo....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah, i have to wait for kickassanime to get back up then go from there! sweet stuff, just liked stage 6 a lot.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Lol. The KAA forums are down (release/torrent page still works tho). Check out the message when you go to the site. http://www.kickassanime.org/



lol hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah, thats where i go! some sweet stuff..


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

havent been there before  i usually download torrents


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

azazel said:


> havent been there before  i usually download torrents



:shadedshu yhapm! :shadedshu 

400! in just a short time! lol.. Just watched Death Note 19. It was pretty good. Makes me now watch the rest of the series. 18 to go!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

Another good place is Tv-links the only thing is that it has a lot of stage 6 plays. So, now i don't know if thats going to work after Thursday

now 400 replies!


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

yep  i didnt like the ending of deat note  hehe....i wont tell you what happens...you shall have to wate and see


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Another good place is url=http://tv-links.cc/anime/index.html]Tv-links[/url] the only thing is that it has a lot of stage 6 plays. So, now i don't know if thats going to work after Thursday
> 
> now 400 replies!



thx  

animethat.com is an ok site aswell...some of the anime is good quality...but the anoying thing is that the megavideo logo gets in the way of the subs


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

lol, thats pretty funny! I'll have to look at that. also scouting's websites he showed...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

All right, I've went through all of Scouthingwraith's websites he showed, and I'ved added to the first post Animecrunch. It has a huge selection of anime, and it uses Veoh, so it will still be around after Feb 28th! thanks Scouth.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, I've went through all of Scouthingwraith's websites he showed, and I'ved added to the first post Animecrunch. It has a huge selection of anime, and it uses Veoh, so it will still be around after Feb 28th! thanks Scouth.



thx  this is nice


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, i have to wait for kickassanime to get back up then go from there! sweet stuff, just liked stage 6 a lot.



You can still get releases from their tracker page. yhpm.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 25, 2008)

Might wanna add fansub.tv to the anime link list


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

All right for those who have seen it or not. I've came across this anime while looking through IGN.com. Genesis of Aquarion. Its the evoluation of Eva, and Macross, so I believe its going to be good. I'll just have to find out where I can get their series at... 
So, anyone heard of it?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

looks sweet ill be checking it out, nice find cold, god it sucks that tv-links is useless now (for the most part) i miss stage 6


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

anyone ever use zango, windows is bitching at me and saying its adware, i just wanna know if it really is adware or if windows is just retarded, also i guess animethat requires that i dl it so thats why i ask


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

I've downloaded it and i haven't had any problems... I really just use animecruch because i know veoh and its nothing bad... As for tv-links.. yeah, i need to take it off the first post... keep forgetting to do that.. its not worth it since 90% of the anime is now gone! lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

there is one thing i really hated that a few shows did (like dbz, and sometimes bleach to name a few) was episode after episode of talking and flashbacks


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah, that seems to happen a lot in shows that go over the 36 episode mark, but thats only for the simple fact that its to refresh people on everything, or get the new people to know what happened here and there..


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

anyone know of a place that has all of the black blood brothers series, since stage 6 went down, i cant find it anymore


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

animecruch has it. I was getting ready to watch it also since i only have 7 episodes. and also animethat does


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

it doesn't work on animethat, ill try crunch this time


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

it says it doesn't work on crunch, something about it being out of my region


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah, just tried it myself, and it said i had to redownload zango.. i have the sob! then its not even that, its divx so its probably coming from stage 6... lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

why stage 6 why


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, i belive its due to stage 6 misshaps! lol.. because its divx on animecrunch also.. 
hmmm... it makes me think of what really is working now because of stage 6 and divx?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

now here is something.. I've watched and played .hack.. I loved the games, but I haven't seen the anime since twilight.. so is signs the one after twilight, then root?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 1, 2008)

hehe im not sure. i didnt realise they were linked, i just though that they were set in the same game (the world )

anyway...i loved the games  but i thought the series kind suked 

i cant remeber what one i saw though 
it was about a boy stuk in the game  and he had some sleeping gal help him :0


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

that was twilight princess... I know signs and root are sorta the same. It happens after Twilight, but not sure which is which.. I loved the series because its a MMORPG thats really just a RPG! Thats my type of stuff really!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 1, 2008)

lol hehe  i think they are making a real hack mmo  might be false news though 

i hope they do


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope they do also! it was a great thought of a game. One of the greats IMO on RPG's on the PS2. The only bad part was the fact that you'd have to wait 3 months to get the next series.. But, its just like an anime if you look at it like that.. and can save up for the game


----------



## Azazel (Mar 1, 2008)

hehe  i couldent be botherd to wate  so i just wated and got them all together 
part one was a bitsh to find


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, part one was a hard one to find! good thing I kept it or what not.. now only if i can find it.. lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

i remember getting pt.1 way back in the day, skipped 3ish days of school to almost beat it, same thing happened with FFX


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

I spent forever in a day on the series... well the first one.. the second I forgot all about.. I liked the fact it was a good solid 40 hour game, then it had more in store... so 100+ hours..


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn guys.....i forgot to warn you that some of the anime has been put on Stage6. 

Sorry my bad. I wonder if there is a way i can put one of my hard drives for online sharing.  

Have a way too big collection anyway. Almost 700GB of stuff.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2008)

Its all good man! You never know till you try! I just really need to work on what we can and can't see...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right for those who have seen it or not. I've came across this anime while looking through IGN.com. Genesis of Aquarion. Its the evoluation of Eva, and Macross, so I believe its going to be good. I'll just have to find out where I can get their series at...
> So, anyone heard of it?



i've watched it under the name sousei no aquarion.

More or less, its an evangelion clone - go in expecting a mid-range show and you'll be ok.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've watched it under the name sousei no aquarion.
> 
> More or less, its an evangelion clone - go in expecting a mid-range show and you'll be ok.



i donwloaded that a few months ago, havent gone round to watshing it yet


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2008)

azazel said:


> i donwloaded that a few months ago, havent gone round to washing it yet



Good. soggy mecha are bad.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Good. soggy mecha are bad.



tbh im not a mecha fan, not sure why i downloaded it, meh, il still try and watch it


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 4, 2008)

i just did something i didn't want to do, i watched trigun again, that series is way to short(why i didn't want to watch it again), it was an excellent show tbh, and i left me wanting more


----------



## Azazel (Mar 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i just did something i didn't want to do, i watched trigun again, that series is way to short(why i didn't want to watch it again), it was an excellent show tbh, and i left me wanting more



trigun is one of the best anime out there ,i loved every episode


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2008)

azazel said:


> trigun is one of the best anime out there ,i loved every episode



i only watched it recently, its surprising how quality it actually is - 'quality' takes a different meaning in trigun, and its somehow a lot less centered on the main char than you'd expect.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i only watched it recently, its surprising how quality it actually is - 'quality' takes a different meaning in trigun, and its somehow a lot less centered on the main char than you'd expect.



yea  and the comedy was great,


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2008)

If you go with Trigun, then you should watch Gun Sword. The same comedy, yet sweet looking babes! lol


----------



## djisas (Mar 4, 2008)

GXS might be good and have some hot babes but it still isnt quite as good as trigun...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh no, your right there. But if your looking for the comedy like trigun I suggest looking there...
Or Desert Punk. That was a great one!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh no, your right there. But if your looking for the comedy like trigun I suggest looking there...
> Or Desert Punk. That was a great one!



Gun Sword is also known as GunXSword, and desert punk is known as sunabouzu, for those looking for downloads.


Methinks i'll go watch GunXSword next, once i finish one piece...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2008)

I use to watch One Piece. It's still airing in the states on Toonami. But I'm lost since they got done with the desert region. Forget its name! lol 

I love Gun Sword because of the fact the guy eats with everything condiment! and the chef that made it is just like WTF!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I use to watch One Piece. It's still airing in the states on Toonami. But I'm lost since they got done with the desert region. Forget its name! lol
> 
> I love Gun Sword because of the fact the guy eats with everything condiment! and the chef that made it is just like WTF!!!!



i'm just finishing the arc after the desert one. its probably one of my least favourite arcs, it starts out great but just seems to dwindle off at the end.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2008)

Their just about done with the kingdom in the sky one. Or might be done... I didn't see the last three...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 5, 2008)

oh...i was thinking od downloading desert punk :

how is darker then black


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2008)

azazel said:


> oh...i was thinking od downloading desert punk :
> 
> how is darker then black



desert punk is pretty good. dark humour, and a bastard/A-hole for a 'hero'. Great show.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> desert punk is pretty good. dark humour, and a bastard/A-hole for a 'hero'. Great show.



lol typica anime hero hehe 

il download the first couple episodes tonight  see how it goes


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2008)

azazel said:


> oh...i was thinking od downloading desert punk :
> 
> how is darker then black



Awesome!!
To short!!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 6, 2008)

djisas said:


> Awesome!!
> To short!!



ah cool thx  the good one arte always to short


----------



## djisas (Mar 6, 2008)

Really really good, and it comes on HD with 5.1 audio i think, its genre is quite interesting, and so are all of the characters, specially the main ones...

Desert punk is also great, in all aspects, sunabozou sure can kick some serious asses and there might not be any character more lecherous and perverted than him...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

I second that one. I really didn't know what to think about when I first saw the trailer while looking at Newtype-Usa. But I was amazed and rented all the ones they had at netflix because of it. Awesome series that needs an second installment!


----------



## djisas (Mar 6, 2008)

U mean DTB??
Indeed, a second season would be most welkome...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

I ment seeing the trailer to desert punk...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone heard if "Blood+" is worth watching?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2008)

I watch all of the blood+ series on Adult swim. It is good so far. But I suggest watching the movie "Blood: The Last Vampire" It is the movie that was made before Blood + was ever thought of. Meaning its what blood+ is taken from. 
But in all good series


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2008)

blood+ is a good series.

Its not one of the 'excellent' ones, but its a good show with a good ending. good endings are rare in anime.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

blood+ is  a great series..i liked it..51 episodes 

ahh..i saw the first episode of darker than black  looks cool


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 7, 2008)

I like Blood: The Last Vampire, Karas, Kikaider, just to name a few


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 7, 2008)

if you liked Darker than Black try Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi it just started airing in japan very dark and sadistic with a splash of Yuri!!. On top of that Mamiko Noto and Rei Kugimiya are the main Seiyuus. 

Also Speed Grapher is a nice one with lots of violence and twisted characters.

Saishuuheiki Kanojo is a great tragic love story full of suffering, love, and death.

on a lighter note Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei is wacky off the wall humor with great characters.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> if you liked Darker than Black try Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi it just started airing in japan very dark and sadistic with a splash of Yuri!!. On top of that Mamiko Noto and Rei Kugimiya are the main Seiyuus.
> 
> Also Speed Grapher is a nice one with lots of violence and twisted characters.
> 
> ...



Links. Good.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2008)

Tehxnolyze is another dark and violent anime. It's one that's a bit difficult to explain.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=2304


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

ah thx for the links guys..emm iv seen saikano...i really liked it...ahh...allot of great anime to watch and so little time


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2008)

*DeathNote*



tkpenalty said:


> who likes death note?



I LOVE DeathNote!  I've been recording all the episodes, and I've managed to get every episode english dubbed up until the current Adult Swim airing!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I LOVE DeathNote!  I've been recording all the episodes, and I've managed to get every episode english dubbed up until the current Adult Swim airing!



i saw a preview of the dubbed version a few months ago...i didn't like it  subbed ftw


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't stand reading the subtitles.  For one, it makes it more work than TV is supposed to be.  Two, it almost defeats the purpose of there being any picture at all which is one great thing about DeathNote, as I think it's one of the better-made animes visually out there.  And three, even though the voices are a bit different and it kinda changes the characters' personalities a bit, I've grown pretty accustomed to the "Americanized" characters.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I can't stand reading the subtitles.  For one, it makes it more work than TV is supposed to be.  Two, it almost defeats the purpose of there being any picture at all which is one great thing about DeathNote, as I think it's one of the better-made animes visually out there.  And three, even though the voices are a bit different and it kinda changes the characters' personalities a bit, I've grown pretty accustomed to the "Americanized" characters.



you just need to get used to reading subs..then you will just be watching whilst reading like hearing and watching


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2008)

Grr too lazy.  I'm a damn college student, and when I watch tv, I don't want to have to read.  I do that enough already


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Grr too lazy.  I'm a damn college student, and when I watch tv, I don't want to have to read.  I do that enough already



the trick is to get a huge screen or learn japanese 

sumimasen eigo ga wakarimasuka?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 7, 2008)

right now im trying to get gundam seed, only getting subs ...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> right now im trying to get gundam seed, only getting subs ...



you will only find subs 99% of the time. To get english means you got a DVD rip, which makes it illegal in the USA (as its licenced) and often in other countries too.

Just get used to subs... its not that bad, especially when dubs are so horrible and often ruin the show.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

anyone know if they are making more full metal alchemist?


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 7, 2008)

as far as the anime goes it ended with the FMA movie - Conqueror of Shamballa. But the manga is still ongoing up to Vol 20 i think ch.80. On top of that the manga's story differs from the anime after ch15/eps25


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

FMA is going to be one of those Anime where it won't get that squeal for another few years. Make the public really want the anime. Right now everyone wants it, but they'll "wait" for it to go onto tv. But, if you wait a few more years, they'll be able to run it on tv or awhile, dvd it, and so forth. 
So I predict 2 years before something in Japan, 3ish years for the US.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

i hope they dont have one..it will probably suck..hehe...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

Who knows?! It's owned by Square Enix, So they don't skimp on anything when they update...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

im not really sure where they were going with the plot after they ended up in nazi germany


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Who knows?! It's owned by Square Enix, So they don't skimp on anything when they update...



i didn't eve realize se owned it....se are bad at making sequels hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

lol.. sure they are! saying that about Final Fantasy series... among others!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. sure they are! saying that about Final Fantasy series... among others!



emm i mean ffx2..and ff12 revnant wings..ffvii dos...non of the other are sequels


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah yeah...Most don't think of it as.  Some do for the simple fact that a sequel is something that has a number after the name. So I see and go with what you say, but I also see the other way...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah..i love ff...some people just don't get the ff is just a brand name and non of them are set in the same world....except for 12 and tactics...  ... like shin megemi tensai


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, but I see more into tactics. I also go with 9 being more of one. I say that for the simple fact it was done chara. wise as the old. But, SE does do great on other games also when it comes ot it. Just have to see about other stuff...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, but I see more into tactics. I also go with 9 being more of one. I say that for the simple fact it was done chara. wise as the old. But, SE does do great on other games also when it comes ot it. Just have to see about other stuff...



ya..se make fantastic games....like star ocean..dragon quest and kingdom hearts..also kingdom hearts 2 was a fantastic sequal..i loved it


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

I loved Star Ocean 2. Played it so many times to try and get the different endings... But I can say 3 was a dud for me. Story made me fall asleep here and there.. And I pre-ordered it when it FIRST came out to be pre-ordered! lol...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I loved Star Ocean 2. Played it so many times to try and get the different endings... But I can say 3 was a dud for me. Story made me fall asleep here and there.. And I pre-ordered it when it FIRST came out to be pre-ordered! lol...



lo lyeah..hehe...so3 was a little long but i liked it ...so2 was great...but its so rare now...hehe...they sell for a ton of money now..


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 7, 2008)

just started to watch Blood+  and the anime is not bad at all. I think i am going to Download all the episodes before i get into it.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

anybody remember the original cgi ff movie the spirits within? i remember how impressed i was a few years ago when it came out, i watched it again today, and im still impressed, i like advent children much more but still they did a good job

as for blood+ i never really got into it i kinda liked the movie, but not the series to much


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh I love Spirits... and as for Advent Children....





that says it all.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

gota love sephiroth


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

Its A love/hate thing...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

lol he's a bad ass, and everybody loves a badass-but you had to put his ass down after the whole him killing aeris thing, that bastard, although i did beat him into a bloody pulp


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

Everyone and their mother did that! lol. yeah, your right. Bada$$


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

still probably one of the best villains of any game


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

He could possibly be the one and only!


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 7, 2008)

X-Men TAS, X-Men Evolution. American Anime?

- Christine


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

god i loved x-men when i was a kid, have all of it on my comp, anyone remember beast wars?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

x-men! oh how I love the VS system TCG.... And I remember Beast Wars! took a few days off of school to watch the last epi!


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 7, 2008)

there is a new X-Men Cartoon called "Wolverine and the X-Men" coming out in Spring 2009 I think it's based on the X-Men Evolution visuals? also new X-Men movie called "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" with Hugh Jackman reprising his role. 

- Christine


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> X-Men TAS, X-Men Evolution. American Anime?
> 
> - Christine



American Anime is the form of Anime like Space Ghost CTC, Disney, and more popular like Family Guy and The Simpsons. 
It was the return of Disney and their forces that made American Anime what it is today. I put the fact of there being two different types because of how:

Japanese Anime there is more of a kiddish style, bigger eyes, and form of which most of their anime involves teens.
 To where
American Anime, is more built towards family and adults.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> there is a new X-Men Cartoon called "Wolverine and the X-Men" coming out in Spring 2009 or *Fall of this year* I think it's based on the X-Men Evolution visuals? also new X-Men movie called "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" with Hugh Jackman reprising his role.
> 
> - Christine



oh yeah! its a form of X-Men Evolution. I'll get more on it when they show it at the next comic book event. The big one... And the movie looks to be a good one. Its going to make its way to have X-Men 4 show its face, or the Magneto spin off that is in the "Dark".


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> oh yeah! its a form of X-Men Evolution. I'll get more on it when they show it at the next comic book event. The big one... And the movie looks to be a good one. Its going to make its way to have X-Men 4 show its face, or the Magento spin off that is in the "Dark".



magneto... magenta... its all the same 

An amusing anime i just watched was gakuen alice. Its mostly a kids theme, but its fun to watch with a decent amount of humour - its something like a child-aged X-men show. (as in the characters are 10 year olds) mixed with teenaged level humour.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

any one seen nana...its a bit of a girly anime..bit its decent


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2008)

Also here is a link for anyone that wants to know more about Wolverine and the X-Men. 

@Mussels... lol... typing to fast! lol... I'd have to find that one and see it. Sounds pretty nice


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 8, 2008)

deh yah a rinse some initial d - 4th stage


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

emm..i saw a couple episode of id..didn't really get into it


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 8, 2008)

I liked Nana the animation was good and i like the character designs. The music was awsome too.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 8, 2008)

Watched X-men Evolution and Beast wars back in the day. Heck i have every single episode on my hard drive dedicated only to Anime.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

btw black blood brothers works on animecrazy, it looks like there switching over to mostly veoh vids, i wonder if tv links did the same yet


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just watched Robotech:Shadow Chronicles on Space Channel (Canada). Ahh, I was flooded with memories.  I watched the original series back when it first aired in the 80's. Really hope they produce a full series again of this. I read the books years ago and would love to see it put on the screen.  I think you can put me down for Robotech as my favorite series.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Just watched Robotech:Shadow Chronicles on Space Channel (Canada). Ahh, I was flooded with memories.  I watched the original series back when it first aired in the 80's. Really hope they produce a full series again of this. I read the books years ago and would love to see it put on the screen.  I think you can put me down for Robotech as my favorite series.



nice nice. you are aware that robotech is actually three animes mangled together? they did an awesome job on it, but they actually got three unrelated shows (all macross universe, but not tied together) and did some edits to tie them together.

Not bagging it out, i only watched it recently and thought to share. i liked it even with the oddities.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I liked Nana the animation was good and i like the character designs. The music was awsome too.



so im not the only one  wooo


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 8, 2008)

Im all for shojo anime. Cant watch too much serious or action packed anime.
You should check out Honey & Clover if you havent already seen it very light hearted/comedic the perfect slice of life anime.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 8, 2008)

hmm i recognize the name..but havent seen it  thx il check it out ...yeah a bit of change is always good


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Mussels said:


> nice nice. you are aware that robotech is actually three animes mangled together? they did an awesome job on it, but they actually got three unrelated shows (all macross universe, but not tied together) and did some edits to tie them together.
> 
> Not bagging it out, i only watched it recently and thought to share. i liked it even with the oddities.



Oh, I knew that they were originally seperate, unrelated, stories, even when I was younger.  I'm sure they were great (probably better) in their original Japanese (and I could probably get them if I really wanted to), but as I was 13 or 14 when I first saw the shows, it's how I do and want to remember the series.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 8, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Just watched Robotech:Shadow Chronicles on Space Channel (Canada). Ahh, I was flooded with memories.  I watched the original series back when it first aired in the 80's. Really hope they produce a full series again of this. I read the books years ago and would love to see it put on the screen.  I think you can put me down for Robotech as my favorite series.




i jsut downloaded all 14 gb's of the old series ...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

i just finished the last ep of BBB and it was better than i expected it to be, although it seemed a little rushed towards the end, i wish they made a second season


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

you know cowboy bebop was one of the very few shows that i liked better in English, that has to be one of my favs, next to trigun and GITS, i love the cb movie anyone see it its a bit old now?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> you know cowboy bebop was one of the very few shows that i liked better in English, that has to be one of my favs, next to trigun and GITS, i love the cb movie anyone see it its a bit old now?


Yeah I saw it. Bebop is one of my favorites. And I also actually like it better in English. It's one of the very rare cases where the english actors did a better job.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmm Cowboy Bebop. Good stuff.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah cowboy bebop and GITS had pretty good sub,


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

yup GITS and CB are prob one of 5 shows that i prefer in english


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

It's all due to the voice acting. Steven Blum Is probably one of the best voice actors for America. I mean come on. He's in Digimon, to Gungrave, Trigun, Samurai Champaloo, and my favorite,  GITS Stand Alone Complex as "The Laughing Man"! Its talent like him and  Jonny Yong Bosch that make the dub versions so worth watching. IMO that is


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

god damn Steven did work on my fav shows/games damn hes good--he did an excellent job as spike btw


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh, that he did! Both are just amazing at voice acting, and just the stuff that Steven has done... With that you can see why I love anime so much... More notable stuff and stuff that will be there...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

and i really have to give him props for doing wolverine in x-men


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> and i really have to give him props for doing wolverine in x-men



Yeah, but here is the thing that you should really give him props for... TOM!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

Another voice actor that you see everywhere, though not so much in anime, is Patrick Warburton. Brock Sampson, FTW!!!! lol.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

hes a real talent  samurai champloo was an mazing anime..i never saw the dubbed version though,..any good  ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

There was some good to it. It was on so late I just all ways fell asleep watching it. Got home from the misses and it was on...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> There was some good to it. It was on so late I just all ways fell asleep watching it. Got home from the misses and it was on...



download dude  hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

that was about 2 years ago. I really forgot about everything Computer, and just was cooking and being with her.. Now that I'm away from that, I've became who I was before she came in my life... 
and lol...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> that was about 2 years ago. I really forgot about everything Computer, and just was cooking and being with her.. Now that I'm away from that, I've became who I was before she came in my life...
> and lol...



haha lol i see


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

SC is pretty good dubbed i really enjoyed it in english


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

azazel said:


> haha lol i see



yeah. Now I have my doctor and really don't care! lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

Samurai Champloo never really impressed me. I can watch, but have no interest in owning or DLing it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

What was your reasons man? I really didn't get into it for the fact that it wasn't a story to get into. The voice acting was good, but it wasn't a story I much got into. The only thing that was good besides the voice acting, was mugan's personality.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Samurai Champloo never really impressed me. I can watch, but have no interest in owning or DLing it.



its in my top list...i liked the comedy  ... hehe


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

SC did tend to play down teh main story quite a bit, i still loved it though mugen was one reason, good action and comedy


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> What was your reasons man? I really didn't get into it for the fact that it wasn't a story to get into. The voice acting was good, but it wasn't a story I much got into. The only thing that was good besides the voice acting, was mugan's personality.



That's pretty much how I felt about it. It didn't really make me feel an attachment to any of the characters. Not only that, it was the same guy that did Bebop, so I guess my expectations were set too high for it. It just didn't compare on any level with Bebop. Less character development, less plot development, etc. And I feel the music sucked, and didn't fit with the time period of the series at all. I dunno, I just feel as tho it could've been so much more. Look how much he achieved on both a plot and character level in Bebop, but then you compare it to SC, and you just gotta think, wtf man?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah i get what ya mean  but thats why i kinda liked it hehe


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

in my opinion not much can compare with bebop


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> in my opinion not much can compare with bebop



Well, that's very true, but being from the same guy, I though SC would at least get somewhat close. It didn't. lol

Oh, I think GITS is up there as far as development in character and plot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

I get you 100 percent... He tried to do what, IMO, Afro Samurai did. Made a Newage feel to the old era's... Which was a bad thing to do really. If you are going with the old era, and try and do the story right, you need not to change it. Sakuri went that way, and they did good at the small changes from the org. 
He just tried so hard to make an upbeat feel to it, that he lost all thought about it. Rurouni Kenshin and Samurai 7 are the only two that really did some good. Kenshin more so. IMO


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

i loved SC, but your right its just not in the same league as bebop, SC could have been much better


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, that's very true, but being from the same guy, I though SC would at least get somewhat close. It didn't. lol
> 
> Oh, I think GITS is up there as far as development in character and plot.



It is one of the high ups in my opinion. They did so great as of plot, and how everyone was tied in. I get so hooked in the show I all ways will watch the reruns, and see all the movies again. I bought the "Laughing Man" version of the first season, and I've all ready watched it 4 times, and have it on my Zune to watch at work! 

To note to everyone in the US. Appleseed Ex Machina is coming out on Tuesday! All ready have it set for Netflix, and also buying it Friday!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I get you 100 percent... He tried to do what, IMO, Afro Samurai did. Made a Newage feel to the old era's... Which was a bad thing to do really. If you are going with the old era, and try and do the story right, you need not to change it. Sakuri went that way, and they did good at the small changes from the org.
> He just tried so hard to make an upbeat feel to it, that he lost all thought about it. Rurouni Kenshin and Samurai 7 are the only two that really did some good. Kenshin more so. IMO



s7 was pretty good imo..i got the box set  dub sucked hard though....i don't like the kenshin series though...i liked the movie trust and betrayal but thats it


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It is one of the high ups in my opinion. They did so great as of plot, and how everyone was tied in. I get so hooked in the show I all ways will watch the reruns, and see all the movies again. I bought the "Laughing Man" version of the first season, and I've all ready watched it 4 times, and have it on my Zune to watch at work!
> 
> To note to everyone in the US. Appleseed Ex Machina is coming out on Tuesday! All ready have it set for Netflix, and also buying it Friday!



I have it coming in Bluray from netflix, too. lol

As far as SC, I guess it's partially my fault I didn't like it. I held my expectations too high for it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2008)

I had no expectations on it. My memory for names like that is bad! I can't remember names that well... Thats the reason I asked you the same thing over and over! lol


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have it coming in Bluray from netflix, too. lol
> 
> As far as SC, I guess it's partially my fault I didn't like it. I held my expectations too high for it.



its not everyones cup of tea...i have a few friends who don't like it aswell


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Another voice actor that you see everywhere, though not so much in anime, is Patrick Warburton. Brock Sampson, FTW!!!! lol.



great show that!

someone mentioned a new appleseed? first i heard of it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

Patrick Warburton is probably one of the best actors that go from voice to "screen". His voice picks up fast, and just keeps you there... 

Appleseed Ex Machina comes out Tuesday for us in the states. It looks to be a good one. I believe. Here is a link that gives you some more pictures and videos.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

someoone had better post when its out, cause i wants it 

cough - its available in the normal anime way, but i dont suggest people get it that way as its a film that is DEFINATELY licenced in the USA.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

Well its out this Tuesday.
I don't know any sites for you to buy... Wish you the best!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well its out this Tuesday.
> I don't know any sites for you to buy... Wish you the best!



i uhh, found me a good source - i should have a blu ray copy in 2 hours.

I swear i will buy it when it comes out here, however.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

lol... Need to find that source myself! 

All right everyone. What is the place you go to when you "BUY" the Anime? Get a list going and I'll at it to the first post.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> lol... Need to find that source myself!




**cough**boxtorrents**cough**


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

lol i only use those a little *bit*


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 10, 2008)

So Im watching Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi in eps 2 there was a funny computer reference where Mimi (voiced by Rei Kugimiya ) points out that her computer has a 16bit 40MHZ CPU, 128mb ram, and 300mb of hard disk space. I was rolling on the floor after that . The story takes place in 1990. That computer must of cost a fortune


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> So Im watching Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi in eps 2 there was a funny computer reference where Mimi (voiced by Rei Kugimiya ) points out that her computer has a 16bit 40MHZ CPU, 128mb ram, and 300mb of hard disk space. I was rolling on the floor after that . The story takes place in 1990. That computer must of cost a fortune



dang, that shiz could take win95 and destroy it!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> So Im watching Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi in eps 2 there was a funny computer reference where Mimi (voiced by Rei Kugimiya ) points out that her computer has a 16bit 40MHZ CPU, 128mb ram, and 300mb of hard disk space. I was rolling on the floor after that . The story takes place in 1990. That computer must of cost a fortune



lol haha  

that appleseed film looks pretty good, i didnt like the last one thought...the remake of the older one...1980 one


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

anyone remember reboot?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 10, 2008)

G-Force!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anyone remember reboot?



em no...whats it about


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, I remember ReBoot! It was a pretty good CGI show for little kids. Bob was the man! And enzo all ways made trouble because of how young he was. A good show. Was young when it came out.. 10 years old!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

ya they did a pretty good job on the cgi for the time


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, some reasons I got into doing that sort of thing. I was amazed. Pretty nice stuff. That and Beast Wars. Some of the best CGI for its time!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

i have all the beast wars on my hd


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2008)

I was just so suprised that they kept the regular Optimus Primal voice. Gary Chalk is a pretty good actor. Heck, he was in MacGyver!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2008)

hows the Avatar?

Also if you look at the Detail of this image its interesting for the Tail Primarily (Tail Number and the Symbol at top resembles something, heh)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2008)

Avatar brings back memories! Love it man! 

Have I added you to the first post? If not, give me the top 2 anime for ya and I'll add ya. Pretty nice man. 

Are you in the Air Force? Army, navy or Marines? I ask because of the whole stationed thing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2008)

does that say everything

why doesnt this display pictures when i upload them?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2008)

you upload, copy and paste?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2008)

i think he's hitting upload, but not pasting that link into the main window.

The text changes to a link once the upload is complete, if you;re using the quick upload.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://img.techpowerup.org/080310/321px-Us_army_air_corps_shield.svg.png


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 11, 2008)

I think i heard someone mention Appleseed here.....  

That was a good movie. If they like the movie they might want to look upon "Vexille" it is a movie by the same guys who made Appleseed


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 11, 2008)

Forgot to mention. Has anyone watched the new "Appleseed Ex Machina" movie ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be watching the new one tonight. SO I'll let everyone know whats up after watching it!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2008)

i just got it in blu ray  watching it... NOW


dang i love my PC.... 7-10% CPU usage  probably MSN at fault for half of that.


edit: sh!t me bricks, the visuals are awesome in just the first minute.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, GOTTA gotta gotta get in on this even if I don't have the time to list my fav's properly...

I watch a wide variety, love the mechs (started with Bubblegum Crisis years ago..), but my tendencies lean toward the older-style martial arts like Ninja Scroll and it's ilk. Ghost in the Shell was awesome. Mostly I download/rent series these days, and watch them all the way thru. I enjoyed Witch Hunter, LOVED Gunslinger girls, Enjoying Rosario + Vampire and Black Cat right now. 

Chobits, Chrono Crusade, Moon Phase, Ah! My Goddess, Madlax and Noir, Mahoromatic, Samurai X....gods...the list just goes on and on 


Ok, going back thru reading the posts, and apparently not only did I forget TONS of favs, I'm supposed to pick my top two. Sooo... I'd say.. AMG...and ...CHrono Crusade. Damn...that was hard...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

watching it in my business class


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a 720/768p cap from my media rig, it just looked pretty without giving away any plot.








there has been a few points (the party in particular) where i actually thought "heh... DX12 gaming at its best..." and "sims4, you say?"

The visuals and audio are amasing.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

so far its an amazing movie, the visuals are execellent, cant wait to get home and watch it on my system


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2008)

oh i will say - the translations are a bit off. Not on anything plot critical, but some retarted general things fansub groups would be embarassed about.

Real translation:
"Thanks"
"yeah/sure"

Subtitles:
"Thank you for doing this"
"good luck"

bleh. still great  not finished yet!


lol another bad one:
"i cant go back now"
"afterall, you're my partner"

seriously, did they just use the subs from an english dub, instead of the japanese versions or what? this is stupid.

"I'm fine - sorry" becomes "I'm fine, thanks"

Arrrrgh!

another one!
"Dont come!" (as in dont come any closer) ends up "stay back"

i dont even speak japanese! GAAAAH! *is driving self mad*


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 11, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Im all for shojo anime. Cant watch too much serious or action packed anime.
> You should check out Honey & Clover if you havent already seen it very light hearted/comedic the perfect slice of life anime.



heheh try Snow Fairy Sugar 

Very very sweet, best for kids. My daughter loves it


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh i will say - the translations are a bit off. Not on anything plot critical, but some retarted general things fansub groups would be embarassed about.
> 
> Real translation:
> "Thanks"
> ...




I'm going to watch it in a few hours! I made sure the dl worked and I'm just waiting on some peace and quite to watch it! 

@Ahhzz: Welcome to the club! Well, if you can call this one?!? I've seen most of what you have listed. I was really drawn in Chrono Crusade and Madlax. I tried to watch Noir, but It wasn't there so to say. I would love to get it again to see it. Witch Hunter Robin, was something out of this world! ITs one of my fav's and will be for a long time to come! I wish they could do another season. The story just drew me in deep.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 11, 2008)

over half my gundam seed destiny has shipped ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats sweet man! I just got done watching Appleseed Ex Machina. Its probably one of the best that they have done in a while! The Anime was breath taking, and the story was good. I thought we'd have a war over Daunan, but I guess I was wrong! lol
8/10 for me!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats sweet man! I just got done watching Appleseed Ex Machina. Its probably one of the best that they have done in a while! The Anime was breath taking, and the story was good. I thought we'd have a war over Daunan, but I guess I was wrong! lol
> 8/10 for me!



despite me picking on the subtitles, its a damn good movie. One of the best anime movies i've seen.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

RIGHT there! I gave it a 8 because of the damn subtitles! come on.. the guy didn't say good luck, and they said it! a thumbs up doesn't make you "say" good luck! lol... I'm going to huff and give the "thumbs up" and see what people think now! lol


----------



## Azazel (Mar 12, 2008)

i relly need to watch that movie hehe  ..is it better than the first remake of the original?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

I was in love with the remake, so I can't say it was bad.. I feel this movie was great needed to make others see whats going to come. The future looks good!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2008)

Just to let the two others know, I've added them. and C-girl, you wanna join?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> i relly need to watch that movie hehe  ..is it better than the first remake of the original?



its better. the animation is very unique, and pulled of very well. (cel shaded mixed with CGI)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

il check it out i think ...preview videos look amazing


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2008)

The movie was Amazing! They showed you what the future is going to come to.  The mixture was pretty nice!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2008)

I forgot to say this. There is a Hitler spoof on Appleseed Ex Machina. Did anyone see it!?! I laughed so hard my drink went threw my nose! lol


----------



## Azazel (Mar 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The movie was Amazing! They showed you what the future is going to come to.  The mixture was pretty nice!



sweet :0


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2008)

Plus for us who have seen it... Jon Woo! FTW!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2008)

jon woo ftw!

post a pic of the hitler thing? i must have missed it.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> The movie was Amazing! They showed you what the future is going to come to.  The mixture was pretty nice!



The movie was good, but I can't say amazing. The animation was great, the story was good and I didn't notice plot holes, but I've seen beter. On the other hand it is maybe the best anime movie to come out for the last few years or so. And yet compаred to some of the older titles...
Anyway, I liked the movie.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> jon woo ftw!
> 
> post a pic of the hitler thing? i must have missed it.



I will find it later today, when I get home from work. 
It was when the doctor was trying to get into the main frame, to switch in his hacked version of the backup for the satellites.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I will find it later today, when I get home from work.
> It was when the doctor was trying to get into the main frame, to switch in his hacked version of the backup for the satellites.



i just watched it with the housemate and saw it the second time around. Its just a facial / camera image, no ACTUAL hitler reference. Housemate called him Japhitler.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

lol.. I said Hitler reference because of the fact its a "look-a-like". lol on Japitler


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2008)

Newbie here.....

*Reason anime became huge in your life:* It's so cool and most of the ones that I've seen have a great storyline. It started for me when I was 7 or 8 back in the late 70's (yeah I'm old). I used to watch Mazinger Z, UFO Grendizer, Daimos, Voltes V, and Mekanda Robot daily. I could even remember what day/time these animes were aired. It got so bad back then (in the Philippines) that Ferdinand Marcos banned al these shows cause kids (like me) would get so attached to show and forget about school

*Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much*.

Ninja Scroll; Movie and Series (it was my first taste of mature cartoons)
Ruruoni Kenshin - Great Plot and Storyline (I just got hooked on)
Gensomaden Saiyuki - Also great plot and storyline (Sanzo's attitude towards Goku reminded me of my Mother  )
Naruto/Naruto Shippuuden - Another one that I got hooked on (my kids' fault  )

*Favorite places to go and watch or get anime:*

Narutofan, crunchyroll, and animefever.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2008)

Bogmali,welcome! So, they banned cartoons there because of kids and school??? I'm really wanting to know what thats about? 
But I can feel ya on reason for watching anime! Some great stuff right there! Only thing that I do want to know is... Your mom put you up in a cave when you where young? lol.. I know she didn't. One of my favorite passages is from that series. When I find it, I'll post.

welcome again, and just give me the top two of the four you said, and I'll put ya on the first post.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 19, 2008)

whats the name of the movie where the prince in a cartoon comes out in modern day new york and mistakes a bus for a dragon 
 and tries to fight it 
with a swordd


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> whats the name of the movie where the prince in a cartoon comes out in modern day new york and mistakes a bus for a dragon
> and tries to fight it
> with a swordd



that sounds so familiar, but i cant name it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe it's Enchanted. She comes to the world of animated, to new York, and after awhile the prince comes through the same sewer system. He thinks the television is a magic mirror! lol.. is that the one man?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> So, they banned cartoons there because of kids and school??? I'm really wanting to know what thats about? .


 
Basically the government thought that the shows were interrupting with their studies (from what I could remember) cause all they did was talk about it (at school and at home ) Trust me I know this 



Cold Storm said:


> Only thing that I do want to know is... Your mom put you up in a cave when you where young?



She didn't have to (I wasn't all that bad back then  )



Cold Storm said:


> Just give me the top two of the four you said, and I'll put ya on the first post.



That would be Kenshin and Saiyuki


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2008)

thats some thing else! It's like Hilary trying to get games banned here and there and so forth... Oh good old us... lol
Glad you wheren't as bad then as you are now! that would be a bad thing! 
and for three.. give me 5 and you'll be on the list


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2008)

Now that I remembered the ones that I have on DVD's, here is my modified list:

Rurouni Kenshin
Gensomaden Saiyuki
Naruto/Naruto Shippuuden
Zoids: The first series, Guardian Force and Zero
Final Fantasy Unlimited
Initial D; 1st, 2nd, and 3rd seasons


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2008)

I really fell for Zoids, but the last season was a total bomb to me... And for some reason, I never felt the need to watch Initial D, or even GTO.. But they came out at the same time, and was like the greatest! lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I really fell for Zoids, but the last season was a total bomb to me... And for some reason, I never felt the need to watch Initial D, or even GTO.. But they came out at the same time, and was like the greatest! lol


I never ended up watching Initial D either. Which is surprising considering that I'm an import performance gear head.

I have seen GTO, and I recommend it. One of those heartwarming, yet extremely funny anime.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 20, 2008)

Dorifto!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 21, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that some of the Anime's that we watch have a way better story line than most Hollywood movies?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Has anyone noticed that some of the Anime's that we watch have a way better story line than most Hollywood movies?



Yep. that's what keeps me watching it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 21, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Has anyone noticed that some of the Anime's that we watch have a way better story line than most Hollywood movies?



thats why i wath it .. rather spend money on anime than hollywood .. last 4 movies i watched were utter crap ...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2008)

hollywood movies are the same old storyline with a little variation. Nothing really unique there - even TV shows are starting to feel like repeats.

A good example of this is that to make say, unique locations they either need to make drasticly expensive sets, or use CGI. Most of the time, the CGI looks like crap. Look at stargate/atlantis, where every last jungle planet... has the same trees. Cause they shoot it in the same location.

With anime they can draw whatever they want, however they want - and it doesnt look out of place like CGI and bluescreen effects do in movies.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> hollywood movies are the same old storyline with a little variation. Nothing really unique there - even TV shows are starting to feel like repeats.



Almost the same with anime
A certain item is lost is lost or broken into pieces and been to collected and put together: DBZ, Inuyasha, Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha, Tokkou, Tsubasa Chronicle. 

Boy meets girl, boy meets another girl, boy meets more girls. boy finally chooses one girl: So many of these dating sim/harlem animes. Clannad, Kanon, Shuffle, DaCappo etc etc etc...

Anywho im not complaining all i watch is anime now i dont remember the last time i watched something in english or with live actors.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Almost the same with anime
> A certain item is lost is lost or broken into pieces and been to collected and put together: DBZ, Inuyasha, Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha, Tokkou, Tsubasa Chronicle.
> 
> Boy meets girl, boy meets another girl, boy meets more girls. boy finally chooses one girl: So many of these dating sim/harlem animes. Clannad, Kanon, Shuffle, DaCappo etc etc etc...
> ...



two shows that are very similar: Bleach and Shakugan no shana. They're both about strange ghost like creatures that eat peoples souls, the main guy is a useless hero with some special ability and the 2nd main char is the chick with awesome and win powers who happens to get her ass kicked and needs to be saved by the main guy all the time.

Oh damn, a clone show... but they arent. Because of the different locations and characters it manages to be completely different, without even feeling the same beyond the plot summary - even when it comes to shows like this where the characters often have really odd powers, its a pain in the ass to add them to shows with actors. With anime, they really CAN go overboard and do what they want. Try seeing how bad rubber arms would look in a live action series, compared to how it works in One Piece.

Not saying anime cant have teh same flaws, but at least they have a way around it! TV shows are kinda stuck with todays tech.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 21, 2008)

i think the reason i liked death note is because it was the most unique show i have seen in a VERY long time, also GITS was pretty unique, both had GREAT stories that really haven't been done before, and the character development was just awesome, btw Hollywood has yet to put out something this year that i will actually pay to see i saw i am legend and that just pretty much killed it for me


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

gits and dt are both my favorite anime...i just love them...i cant stop watching  gig 1 and 2..iv seen each series 6 times already...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 21, 2008)

only watched it through about 3 times, having problems with my codec so atm i cant lol


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

lol i c  what problem are you having 

i got it on dvd  its really the only anime i refuse to download lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 21, 2008)

its this damn matroska splitter, it used to work just fine, but now it just refuses to do anyting useful


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

dose that just spit videos ? do u need a video splitter...or is it a whole media center


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 21, 2008)

it think matroska just hates vista, i recently put in on my vista rig, so i beleive thats what is doing it


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.download.com/GOM-Media-Player/3000-13632_4-10551786.html?%5E$

this a pretty good media player  can play almost all codecs as well...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 21, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i think the reason i liked death note is because it was the most unique show i have seen in a VERY long time, also GITS was pretty unique, both had GREAT stories that really haven't been done before, and the character development was just awesome, btw Hollywood has yet to put out something this year that i will actually pay to see i saw i am legend and that just pretty much killed it for me



everyone laughed when i am legend finished as if to say "thats what i came here for"


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

you should see beowulf...awesome movie


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2008)

The Reason for me why I go more Anime then to see a "action film" or any other film is because its just feels so fake. I go to the movie store, or Moviestop and look at movies, I see the "live" movies that where made around the world, and say... "I've seen it done so many times, I know how this is going to turn out." or " I get a "hollywood" type movie and get bored within the first 30 mins because the story just is crap. I will say anything with Jason Statham I'll watch over and over again, but thats it. I've gotten so fed up with regular tv that Charmed is looking good. 
Anime is different and all ways changing. You can draw better then you can vision. Thats my way of looking at things. A story board for anime, is probably going ot be what happens in that section of the movie, where as in "hollywood" movies, its not even close to what going on. There is no real vision going on in "hollywood". IMO.

To Wile E, Damn Gear Head, you need to watch that series! j/k. Now that you say GTO was good, I'll watch it, just still debating over In. D.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

for people with codec troubles, just uninstall everything, install the CCCP  (and coreAVC if you feel like it)

While it may be give you as many options as installing them all seperately, it takes 2 minutes and i've never had a file refuse to play - installing coreAVC only lowered my CPU usage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

I have CCCP and i've never had a problem with it. People that I know that use it have the same love as I do. Hell, if Mussels uses it, it must me worth something!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I have CCCP and i've never had a problem with it. People that I know that use it have the same love as I do. Hell, if Mussels uses it, it must me worth something!



what i used previously was VLC player, but it has problems with a lot of subtitles files and MKV files (which all the latest HD shows are in). MKV's used a lot of CPU power, and often the subtitles ended up not showing or stretching across the screen really oddly... VLC tech support/forums just told me it was a bad file, but MPC from the CCCP pack plays it fine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, if we get more that use CCCP, or so forth, I'll add it to the first post. I mean, so far everyone that I've told to do CCCP works quite well for them. Windows Media Player likes it over the others.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, if we get more that use CCCP, or so forth, I'll add it to the first post. I mean, so far everyone that I've told to do CCCP works quite well for them. Windows Media Player likes it over the others.



just add a note:

To those with playback problems we suggest using the CCCP pack from *link*
This codec pack has proven to be reliable and handles all forms of anime in .avi and .mkv formats, with and without subtitles and multiple audio tracks/languages.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll add that later or tomorrow morning. I started watching Air Gear, and so far its pretty nice. Love the Adult Humor


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll add that later or tomorrow morning. I started watching Air Gear, and so far its pretty nice. Love the Adult Humor



the sad part with air gear, is that they never made season 2... the manga is still ongoing however.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 22, 2008)

speaking of codecs and such, does anyone have Nero installed and have had audio problems with .avi files? 
back when Naruto Shippuuden 035 from DB was out i would get the first 10-15 secs of audio then it would completely cut out. I know I wasnt the only one with that problem. Somehow for some reason I uninstalled  Nero and got the audio back through out the entire episode. 
Same thing happened with Eureka 7 eps 12.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Wish I could help you there Neo. Just now getting to doing that sort of thing. 

@Mussels, i've watched 2 so far, and its getting to be like Tenjou Tenge to me. I loved that show, and wish for the second season, or something more!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> speaking of codecs and such, does anyone have Nero installed and have had audio problems with .avi files?
> back when Naruto Shippuuden 035 from DB was out i would get the first 10-15 secs of audio then it would completely cut out. I know I wasnt the only one with that problem. Somehow for some reason I uninstalled  Nero and got the audio back through out the entire episode.
> Same thing happened with Eureka 7 eps 12.



install the CCCP http://www.cccp-project.net/
Play the file in media player classic

Try and see if it works.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 22, 2008)

thats the codec i use but i use zoomplayer instead (either way what ever player i used it was the same)... but for some reason its only that one file (well 2 so far E7 and Naruto). I dont use Nero anymore so everything has been working fine. Meh figured has had the same problem or know exactly why.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> thats the codec i use but i use zoomplayer instead (either way what ever player i used it was the same)... but for some reason its only that one file (well 2 so far E7 and Naruto). I dont use Nero anymore so everything has been working fine. Meh figured has had the same problem or know exactly why.



all i can think of is that nero over-rode the default MP3 codec. CCCP's settings allow you to choose the default codec, so you should have been able to over ride it.


----------



## Death Note (Mar 22, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> everyone laughed when i am legend finished as if to say "thats what i came here for"



WTF?? I Am Legend is my fav movie ..??? i know alot of people did not like the ending ( I loved it) however that doesn't mean the whole movies sucks. Also there is an alternative ending encase u did not like the other 1.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 22, 2008)

for the avi problem on vista or xp?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> for people with codec troubles, just uninstall everything, install the CCCP  (and coreAVC if you feel like it)
> 
> While it may be give you as many options as installing them all seperately, it takes 2 minutes and i've never had a file refuse to play - installing coreAVC only lowered my CPU usage.


Another vote for CCCP here.

And don't bother with CoreAVC anymore. ffdshow worked a lot on optimizing the past year, so now it's cpu usage is almost exactly the same as coreAVC. Compare them using the same H.264 clip, and you'll be amazed how far ffdshow has come along.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

At Animecrunch they have the Death Note movies. Movie 2 works, but for some reason 1 doesn't... don't ask me why...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

sweet ...iv seen em both  loved them...even though the version of 1 i downloaded had awful subbing...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

i just spent 4 hours downloading my wifes a gangster....then when it finished i found out it has a french dub..ahhhh


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

wow man, hope its good! lol. going to watch it?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

lol...no...i cant speak french....i was hopping that it was dual channel but its not  .....the dubs sound so crap aswell....sounds retarded....


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

So did you redownload it all!?? 
I like reading the Anime section of IGN. They've done a kicka$$ job to make that section pretty good. IMO. Well they had a section this week about "The Top 10 Mech Franchises". It's a good top 10, has everything that I grew up with and love. But, here is what I want to hear the debate on with us. IS Gundam The number 1?! Or should Neon Genesis Evangelion be number 1? Thats My Question.
To me, Gundam series has been a huge hit. It dates back from the mid 80's. Yet Neon was a show that drew us in. and the Mech's where out of this world. But, to me Gundam showed me a lot of Mech's and it made the base of my art for mechs. SO, I guess Gundam is a good number 1 to me. 
Now, how about you guys?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

NGE all the way. Yeah, Gundam has great character designs and such, but the story line of NGE just rapes Gundam's, imho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> NGE all the way. Yeah, Gundam has great character designs and such, but the story line of NGE just rapes Gundam's, imho.



It rapes them huh? The whole story way of how Gundam Wing was, really got to me.. The whole guy on guy stuff... I understand its human nature that it might happen, but I prefer the American version that didn't show any of that... I never watched the subtitles of Wing because of that... Hope it wasn't true...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 28, 2008)

NGE? tell me more ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> NGE? tell me more ...



what do you want to know bout *Neon Genesis Evangelion*?? IT was a pretty good anime, and some say its one of the greatest ever made.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> what do you want to know bout *Neon Genesis Evangelion*?? IT was a pretty good anime, and some say its one of the greatest ever made.



I'm in that category.

Here's my desktop.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Every time I see your desktop, I love it more and more! Its a beautiful picture. Its one of the best!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 28, 2008)

copping ...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Every time I see your desktop, I love it more and more! Its a beautiful picture. Its one of the best!



Thanks. It's actually a 16x12 picture. It just so happens to crop perfectly when you center it on a 1440x900 screen.

I upped it for you. It's zipped, but with 0 compression. Can't directly attach a pic this big.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

It sits pretty nice on my 1400x1050 screen! 
BTW: its off subject, but did you get your monitor yet??


----------



## Azazel (Mar 28, 2008)

evan is a classic


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Thanks. It's actually a 16x12 picture. It just so happens to crop perfectly when you center it on a 1440x900 screen.
> 
> I upped it for you. It's zipped, but with 0 compression. Can't directly attach a pic this big.




hope u dont mind ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

azazel said:


> evan is a classic



your post 666! I think it suits you man! Death number and all!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

gundam is bigger than eva - because there is lots of gundams. argue the story about the older ones, but the latest (gundam 00) is CERTAINLY one of the best and rivals NGE.

I think gundam is #1 and NGE is #2 - both are essentials to watch if you like mecha anime.

Oh and i just finished watching the remake of Guyver: the bioboosted armor. SWEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> gundam is bigger than eva - because there is lots of gundams. argue the story about the older ones, but the latest (gundam 00) is CERTAINLY one of the best and rivals NGE.
> 
> I think gundam is #1 and NGE is #2 - both are essentials to watch if you like mecha anime.
> 
> Oh and i just finished watching the remake of Guyver: the bioboosted armor. SWEEEEEEEEEET.



yeah, I do have to say 00 is a great series. I believe that they did the top 10 right. Its just we're still waiting on that NGE movie! Can't wait to see it, and i'm going to love it for sure! 

As for Guyver! It's what made me want to be an artist! I wish I had a key to my parents storage locker. It has my art book and my COLD STORM drawing. Think of a mixture of Guyver and Mega Man. I love that drawing!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> your post 666! I think it suits you man! Death number and all!



im still 80 posts off lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 28, 2008)

azazel said:


> im still 80 posts off lol



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=721296&postcount=666


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It sits pretty nice on my 1400x1050 screen!
> BTW: its off subject, but did you get your monitor yet??



Yeah, but it was damaged in shipping. Screen was cracked. Have to RMA.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

You got to be kidding me! Thats some bull! So what are they going to do?!?! You need a bigger Screen for all that Anime and Gear stuff you watch!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You got to be kidding me! Thats some bull! So what are they going to do?!?! You need a bigger Screen for all that Anime and Gear stuff you watch!



I gotta ship it back to newegg. Then, I presume, they'll just send me another.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2008)

ya and hope the next doesnt get cracked, i assume it was UPS shipped?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya and hope the next doesnt get cracked, i assume it was UPS shipped?



Of course. Douchebags.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Request FexEx If possible


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn them! I use to use UPS for newegg... But after UPS deciding to make something take an extra 2 days for an over night that was bought on tuesday... I use fedex


----------



## Azazel (Mar 28, 2008)

> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpo...&postcount=666



oh lol sweet


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone in the US planning on going to Anime Expo in LA this summer?


----------



## Darknova (Apr 4, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Anyone in the US planning on going to Anime Expo in LA this summer?



What's the date of that?


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 4, 2008)

July 3-6 @ LA convention center


----------



## Darknova (Apr 4, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> July 3-6 @ LA convention center



Ah crap...I can't get the time off work that week.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

I wish I could also... I have a new company in our facility and I have no Vacation from them until after the first year.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I wish I could also... I have a new company in our facility and I have no Vacation from them until after the first year.



Ouch lol, I've just booked 3 of my 4 weeks off, one of them is later in July, and you can only take 1 week (or 1 set of 2 weeks) off in any given month.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

that hits you where it hurts also! Man, I guess there is all ways a little event here and there?!? Off to work. Later guys


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

i've watched more anime between work 

Black lagoon: sweet anime. havent seen the last 5 eps yet, but its a very serious gritty anime. no kiddy jokes, no filler, no flashbacks. Might as well be a live action show for all the seriousness they put in.

Noein: Similar in theme to the melancholy of haruhi suzimiya, but with more sci fi and science thrown in. Hell, the plot revolves around quantum science without being boring.

Gakuen alice: kiddy show, but good. magical theme.

Persona trinity: currently stopped at 12 episodes, you could almost call it an adult/violent/serious version of pokemon or something. various people can summon monsters (although few can control them) and theres basically all out war to steal them off each other in violent, brutal ways.

Abenobashi mahou shoutengai: 'magical shopping arcade' a kid show at heart, but damned hilarous. Its basically a parody show that goes through anime and TV shows without being specific on any one (each ep is a new parody, so you wont get lost if you havent seen the shows being parodied) Good quality and quite funny.


Yes its true. If i'm not posting on here.. i'm watching anime. or watching anime while posting  back top black lagoon!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've watched more anime between work
> 
> Black lagoon: sweet anime. havent seen the last 5 eps yet, but its a very serious gritty anime. no kiddy jokes, no filler, no flashbacks. Might as well be a live action show for all the seriousness they put in.
> 
> ...




Magical Shopping Arcade is my best friends favorite Anime besides Intersteallia 555. I do have to say that is a pretty good one, but i am with you as it being a kids show at heart. 

I am really liking Claymore, yet only seen 3 epi. and Rosairo Vampire. Watched the first Epi, and I do have to say it was good. about a kid that couldn't go into high school because of grades, His father finds a invantation for him to go to this "special" school, and so he start it. He gets ran over by a girl thats looks like a girl, but shes a vampire that is in disguise. I do say it was good. 

I'm do have to say Mussels, that Persona trinity does sound pretty good. It sounds like Persona the video game but, made up in an anime! If so, then I think I'll love it!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

claymore upset me because they went away from the mangas storyline - meaning no possibility of a sequel unless they ignore all continuity.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats one thing, I don't read any of that.. I guess I should pick up a few of the good ones and see about getting into it!? I mean, I do read comic books, but I know of ways to read them for free.. EC of Seminole is the best! But, I don't know of any place for Manga...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2008)

i too dont know of any places to get manga. 
A lot of shows just seem to go off the rails plot wise (sudden change in direction/lack of quality script) so i google it and find out that they caught up to the manga and went off course (naruto did this, but instead wasted a year on filler to let the manga writer get his work done)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i too dont know of any places to get manga.
> A lot of shows just seem to go off the rails plot wise (sudden change in direction/lack of quality script) so i google it and find out that they caught up to the manga and went off course (naruto did this, but instead wasted a year on filler to let the manga writer get his work done)



Here is one place whee they have quite a bit of Manga if you are willing to read it online.


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 11, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Here is one place whee they have quite a bit of Manga if you are willing to read it online.



where?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

im copping hellsing and last exile


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

just started watching midori no hibi - hilarious show.

Consider it adult humour, with some topless chicks but without going into hentai/porn.

More or less, this guy makes a joke about how his right hand will be his girlfriend for the rest of his life... and his right hand turns into a girl. Like i said, they manage to avoid going too far with it, but it is hilarious.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> just started watching midori no hibi - hilarious show.
> 
> Consider it adult humour, with some topless chicks but without going into hentai/porn.
> 
> More or less, this guy makes a joke about how his right hand will be his girlfriend for the rest of his life... and his right hand turns into a girl. Like i said, they manage to avoid going too far with it, but it is hilarious.



so its an etchi......i just started washing bus gamer....seems crap...only seen 2 episodes so far hehe ...il check out that anime though


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm so wanting to watch some anime! Almost done watching Fate/ Stay Night. But I can't seem to find any time here lately to even watch the 3 movies that I have from Netflix... oh well...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

fate/stay was one of my favourites, but it ended all too soon.

and yeah midori no hibi is ecchi, but it avoids going too far - its managed to blend it all very well. (like rather than go into excessive ecchi shots of naked girls etc, there just happens to be the odd situations you'd expect with a girl as a hand... like trying to pee left handed without your right hand seeing whats going on )


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

lol.. I might have to see about getting that. I'm going to try and throw a few things out for you guys. Read some articles that I want you guys to know about and so forth. 

I believe I'm on cd 5 & 6 of Fate/stay.. I'll have to see. I've seen one but not the second. It does feel like its coming to an end to fast!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> fate/stay was one of my favourites, but it ended all too soon.
> 
> and yeah midori no hibi is ecchi, but it avoids going too far - its managed to blend it all very well. (like rather than go into excessive ecchi shots of naked girls etc, there just happens to be the odd situations you'd expect with a girl as a hand... like trying to pee left handed without your right hand seeing whats going on )



lol XD


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 11, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> where?



Sorry i forgot to put in the website. 

www.bleachexile.com


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

just finished midori - anyone who downloads it, get the KAA release. Subtitles are accurate, which really helps.

Pity its only 13 eps long, but its good if you want something short to watch (i did it in one day)


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 12, 2008)

Midori no hibi was a nice slice of life anime. 
Anyone watching the new Spring Season? Looks promising.... theres like 2 shows done my MadHouse(that produced DeathNote) and one by Bones Production(that did Eureka 7) all with great animation. Heres a link to all the spring season shows


----------



## HTC (Apr 12, 2008)

One Piece rules: Oz is coming to life ... again ... soon: very soon ...


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 12, 2008)

HTC said:


> One Piece rules: Oz is coming to life ... again ... soon: very soon ...



I dunno i tried to watch one piece but just couldnt get into it.... Maybe cuz everyone knows that NINJAS > pirates 

also AdultSwim dropped One Piece from their line up... even the reruns.


----------



## HTC (Apr 12, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I dunno i tried to watch one piece but just couldnt get into it.... Maybe cuz everyone knows that NINJAS > pirates
> 
> also AdultSwim dropped One Piece from their line up... even the reruns.



I don't watch from the TV: i download from the net using torrents. @ first, it's in japanese only but it gets subbed within days + the subbed version is usually a lot smaller.
What episode did you first watch? Did you start @ the beginning?
Also, i would recommend reading the manga first.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 12, 2008)

i watched the first 10 eps or so and i just didnt like it... it felt too... cartoonie i guess O_O? how everyones powers just seem too kiddy ish i guess

I never watch anime in english either i cant stand english dub actors with an exception to ppl that worked on Bebop/champloo


----------



## HTC (Apr 12, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> i watched the first 10 eps or so and i just didnt like it... it felt too... cartoonie i guess O_O? how everyones powers just seem too kiddy ish i guess
> 
> I never watch anime in english either i cant stand english dub actors with an exception to ppl that worked on Bebop/champloo



Download the latest chapter and read it:

http://www.franky-house.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4246

Remember: japanese manga is read form *right* to *left*

Anime is about 20 episodes or so behind, unless they add another filler, ofc.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> i watched the first 10 eps or so and i just didnt like it... it felt too... cartoonie i guess O_O? how everyones powers just seem too kiddy ish i guess
> 
> I never watch anime in english either i cant stand english dub actors with an exception to ppl that worked on Bebop/champloo


I agree with this post 100%

But GITS:SAC and FMA has some great english voice actors too.





Mussels said:


> just finished midori - anyone who downloads it, get the KAA release. Subtitles are accurate, which really helps.
> 
> Pity its only 13 eps long, but its good if you want something short to watch (i did it in one day)


Yeah, it is a very good anime when you're in a light hearted mood. And KAA's release is the best out there right now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2008)

I watched One Piece a long time ago. I got into it then didn't. wasn't my cup of tea. 

@Neo, you beat me to the punch! found the spring schudel myself and was going to post it today.  Ign's Review: Spring Preview part 2


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 12, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I dunno i tried to watch one piece but just couldnt get into it.... Maybe cuz everyone knows that NINJAS > pirates
> 
> also AdultSwim dropped One Piece from their line up... even the reruns.



No. Pirates > Ninjas. Pirates to Ninjas ratio is 1000000000:1 (yes we are pirates too ). 

lol Code Geass = Code Fanservice. First ep of the second season is filled with fan service! Boing boing to a slipup....... This is sunrise for you!


----------



## HTC (Apr 12, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No. Pirates > Ninjas. Pirates to Ninjas ratio is 1000000000:1 (yes we are pirates too ).



Dunno if pirates are better then ninjas or not: what i do know is that *these* pirates are better then ninjas.

Let me give you a few examples:

- A while back, everybody in Luffy's ship got a bounty but, because the picture of Sanji was black, his was the only drawn poster and it turned out to be ugly and quite different. Sanji was, ofc, pissed @ it.
About 60 chapters later, Duval is after Sanji because it's Duval's picture on Sanji's wanted poster ...

- Recently, the mugiwaras found a walking talking skeleton. He had eaten a devil's fruit and that made him live again (he had been killed) except that, after trying to find his body for a year, when he finally got it, it was a skeleton with a big afro. The skeleton, Brooke, said he was a gentleman ... and the first thing he says to Nami is ... "Can i see your pants?"

- How about when the mugiwaras found out that Franky was a cola powered self made cyborg that used nothing but a speedo? And when Robin decides to help Franky join the mugiwaras by using her hanna-hanna-no-mi powers to squeeze Franky's balls ...?

Need i say more?

EDIT

How about this:

http://apforums.net/showthread.php?t=17401

Sometimes, though, the Anime doesn't do justice to the manga ... but only sometimes ...


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 12, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No. Pirates > Ninjas. Pirates to Ninjas ratio is 1000000000:1 (yes we are pirates too ).


lets have an all out battle royal and see who wins



(old pic from my wow days)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2008)

neo! lol... who won that battle??


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 12, 2008)

Actually while we were posing for that screen shot someone pulled Razuvious and wiped the raid. Lucky for me Sprint+Vanish FTW meaning Ninjas>pirates


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2008)

lol, nice one right there! 
I started watching D-gray man... what you guys think of it!??!


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 13, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Sorry i forgot to put in the website.
> 
> www.bleachexile.com



lol thx xD


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> lets have an all out battle royal and see who wins
> 
> 
> 
> (old pic from my wow days)



a friend of my housemate did a ninja movie for her class at uni... me and my housemate learned that ninjas die in terrible, sticky fashion 


Pirates actually won, becuase i download anime - i'm a pirate ninja!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

another post: this is what i get for not paying attention!

one of the fansub groups i watch, SS-Eclipse had a new show turn up "Code Geass - Lelouch of the Rebellion R2" in 720p. i assumed it was just a HD version of Code geass... damn them! its actually season 2!

Somehow 'R2' means season 2, so anyone who watched the original series, go grab it


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> another post: this is what i get for not paying attention!
> 
> one of the fansub groups i watch, SS-Eclipse had a new show turn up "Code Geass - Lelouch of the Rebellion R2" in 720p. i assumed it was just a HD version of Code geass... damn them! its actually season 2!
> 
> Somehow 'R2' means season 2, so anyone who watched the original series, go grab it



lol.....you didnt know. Code Geass is an awesome show and i think that the 2nd episode is coming this week.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> lol.....you didnt know. Code Geass is an awesome show and i think that the 2nd episode is coming this week.



i watched geass like 30, maybe 40 shows ago  i cant keep up looking for sequels! and you gotta admit, its not like geass had much of an open ending.

just watched it now, and it was quite good - 720p helps a lot too


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

I"m going to have to watch that show! if it amazes even Mussels then it must be a great show!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> just finished midori - anyone who downloads it, get the KAA release. Subtitles are accurate, which really helps.
> 
> Pity its only 13 eps long, but its good if you want something short to watch (i did it in one day)



midori was pretty cool


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

*Reason anime became huge in your life* 

im chinese, anime is in my blood & because i spent almost 3 years designing a gundam website for a college project often missing out on sleep which never got uploaded, also Ive been writing my own gundam anime script for the last 1-2years

*Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much. - *

Gundam -I have every series ever made or at least i hope so. why? because big f**king robots kick ass

Claymore - because it was kick ass

Trigun - because Vash is retarded

Fate stay night - because its kick ass

Blood the movie - because vampires kick ass

Macross - who doesnt find planes that can transform cool???

Ghost In The Shell - who doesnt find androids hot??


errrrrr......my anime archive is pretty extensive & frankly im too lazy to list them all. however i will tell you that im currently watching D.Grayman



*Favorite places to go and watch or get anime*








 - because paying fo shizle sucks. (their all over priced anyway @least in europe they are). places to watch??? in my bedroom of course on my shexy soon to be 24" widescreen  monitor & 5.1 surround sound


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Freedom for FINALLY coming in! woot! I know Gundam is your all time favorite, just tell me the other and I can add ya on the first post! 

I feel ya on the fact their over priced! I have and had no problem paying 20 dollars for a dvd, or the fact that the USA has Moviestop so we can get them for cheaper! But to pay 30 dollars at a place like FYI or Suncoast it was just stupid!!! So Internet FTW! 
If you want to share with us the stuff by all means please do! I'll make sure there isn't any stealing of any sort... I'll kick someone's a$$ if it happens...
Welcome and have a good one!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

just put D.Grayman as my second favorite - i like that a lot.

& if by sharing you mean linking to sites where i get my stuff from then I can do that so long as peoples have a torrent client


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you for the second and I'll add ya after this post... 

as in sharing, I ment the story your building... don't have to be everything, just anything you would be willing to tell us. I'm bad on Manga but, trying to fix that. I am a big Mech person and can't wait for the new Macross to come out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

hehe well - my script is a bit meh at the mo lol. had a lot of problems writing it & progress seems to be getting slower & slower everyday.

but it sounded like an amazing idea when i thought of it. 

my advice for writers is to try creating & making over 20 characters, each with different personalities & write or think about what links each of them have to the story all at the same time....

fastest way to get put in a mental institute i can vouch for that


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

@FreedomEclipse - make sure you watch gundam 00 then as its the latest, and code geass - geass mixes mecha into a story thats not very typical for mech shows, so its quite good as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> @FreedomEclipse - make sure you watch gundam 00 then as its the latest, and code geass - geass mixes mecha into a story thats not very typical for mech shows, so its quite good as well.



already got 1-25 of Gundam00 - I hate how short it is. its like The Matrix with no 3d animation because of budget cuts......

Code grass im gonna have to look into which is fine because i need something to watch when im bored to death & too tired to keep my eyes open for CoD4


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm forgetting about Gundam 00! I'm getting Code Grass as we speak! I can't wait to start watching it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

anybody recommend me a good fansub for code grass??


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> anybody recommend me a good fansub for code grass??



SS eclipse are doing season 2, i cant recall who i got season 1 from (and its 1am so i cant be bothered checking atm)

Freedom: well what do you expect, 25 eps is the longest you can get from a single season! its not over yet, its a brand new show!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> anybody recommend me a good fansub for code grass??



CODE GEASS :shadedshu

lol. Code Geass is awesome! I'd go for any old fansub... or just watch the RAWs for R2 (like me). Season two is awesome...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> already got 1-25 of Gundam00 - I hate how short it is. its like The Matrix with no 3d animation because of budget cuts......
> 
> Code grass im gonna have to look into which is fine because i need something to watch when im bored to death & too tired to keep my eyes open for CoD4



Err.... thats season 1. Btw I hate Seed/Seed Destiny... damn fukuda, falling for the fans and ruining both seasons :shadedshu. Anyway...

ALL HAIL BRITANNIA


Damn code geass is too good


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

I didnt like seed too much either, in fact most of the gundams are pretty poor compared to the anime i watch today  that said, i still love them 

G 00 is probably the best one so far, pity we'll have to wait a while for season 2 - persona trinity and code geass R2 will hold me over


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, to me to seed just left me in the ruff... I watched a lot of Seed but just felt out of it all the time... Was it the fact that Wing gave you so much!? 

I can't wait to watch G 00 and then have to remember Persona Trinity. I hate my memory on names!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

Seed issss errrrrrrrrrrr....ishy - i like the gundams them selves more then the actual series lmao - if Seed/Destiny has achieved anything with me it has boosted their model sales lol

I prefer the Seed/Destiny gundams to the 00 ones - the 00 ones so far just seem bland as putting your arm through a power sander. all with the exception of Kyrios which is more or less very very very similar to Wing Gundam out of the Gundam  Wing series. almost a ripoff but it still looks cool!

Ive got a few models from seed/destiny series & the best ever perfect grade model from the Endless Waltz movie. I did have a Full Armour Zeta from double Zeta gundam but that fell off the shelf & broke


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

oh, your talking right up my ally now Freedom! 
I have the full Amour Zeta my self, the perfect grade.. I have a few pieces that are missing but  its still in one piece!  I have a few other ones. I have Perfect grade Wing Zero, and then a few wing models: Wing, Heavy Arms, Talgese 3, Deathsyte, and the sand one! lol.. I also have a patlabor model. 

Sorry for the forgetting of spelling or names. I'm bad with them.. When I was younger I all ways went for getting the models. They where fun to build and Laughed at the comm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

Ive got a Perfect Grade Wing Zero Custom, MG Freedom Special Finish, Strike Freedom Lightning Edition, MG Strike E+IWSP Rukas Odnel Use (Seed Astray) , MG ZGMF-X42S Destiny Gundam Extreme Burst Mode

& of course my F.A.ZZ which after the 3rd time of falling off the shelf, couldnt be super glued back together...R.I.P F.A.ZZ


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

I was looking into getting the Seed Model's but I feel in love with someone and forgot all about the things I loved in life.. lol.. now thats over, and have someone that likes the things I'm into, its so much better! lol

F.A.ZZ was the greatest! Parents laughed at how heavy he was! ... the legs where killer... thats probably how it fell??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

I dunno - i only had the MG F.A.ZZ not the PG one. i dunno what it was but i suppose god didnt like that F.A.ZZ very much.....

Kinda clueless what model i want next - possibly a GN Arms or that M.E.T.E.O.R that was in Seed. or maybe i might just go old school & try to find a F91, or maybe i'l just get a Justice....I need more variation i think - too much strike & Freedoms in my room


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

lol.. I have the zeta stuff. I had two of them. To me, they where by far my favorite ones. Heavy Arms is still my favorite Gundam. I don't know about where you go to find them... Along with them that your looking at... I need to get back into looking at them and so forth..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

well I import mine directly from Hong Kong - im not there very often so if i got room in my suitcase I can fit 2 MG's or 2 PG's into it but im hoping to go there a lot lot more now as my parents have just bought an apartment over there - no need to stay around relatives when we go back!!! also i get to plug my laptop into a 32" HD screen to watch my anime on  god i miss that tv


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

lol... sweet on the apartment thing... I got mine from a store in the us
Gundam Store and more I just found everything there and never tried anything else!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

Anime is a lot more popular in the U.S. I know of only one shop within London that imports a load of them in & sells them at rip off prices. ive never bought from them & I never will.

back in hong kong you will find shops all over the place that will sell nothing else but gundam & other anime/manga model stuff. its like aladins cave for me. im spoilt for choice.

its like the all the hundreds of boxs of model kits they got stacked up actually support the roof from caving in


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 13, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> back in hong kong you will find shops all over the place that will sell nothing else but gundam & other anime/manga model stuff. its like aladins cave for me. im spoilt for choice.
> 
> its like the all the hundreds of boxs of model kits they got stacked up actually support the roof from caving in



sadly tho how many of those shops in Hong Kong actually are selling official model kits and or official merchandise


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> sadly tho how many of those shops in Hong Kong actually are selling official model kits and or official merchandise



Jesus do you think were all pirates over there or something????

there are some places which will specialise in selling fake stuff but then there are a lot more places that specialise in selling the real stuff but REALLy its up to yourself where you want to go.

the places i go to are official & its hard to get "fake" model kits - other mechandise like T-shirts, DVDs, Bags, Cups etc can be faked - model kits are much harder.

I feel a little insulted by your comment but i will ignore it


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 13, 2008)

heh I myself am chinese and I have been to Hong Kong and other parts of China


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2008)

well... being of the same heritage as me i find your lack of faith in the force disturbing


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> sadly tho how many of those shops in Hong Kong actually are selling official model kits and or official merchandise



Those model shops sell 100% Legit  stuff mate. You will RARELY find counterfeit model kits because they aren't something that even pirates would want to profit off.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Seed issss errrrrrrrrrrr....ishy - i like the gundams them selves more then the actual series lmao - if Seed/Destiny has achieved anything with me it has boosted their model sales lol
> 
> I prefer the Seed/Destiny gundams to the 00 ones - the 00 ones so far just seem bland as putting your arm through a power sander. all with the exception of Kyrios which is more or less very very very similar to Wing Gundam out of the Gundam  Wing series. almost a ripoff but it still looks cool!
> 
> Ive got a few models from seed/destiny series & the best ever perfect grade model from the Endless Waltz movie. I did have a Full Armour Zeta from double Zeta gundam but that fell off the shelf & broke



Not really, since Kunio Okawara had been kicked off the Gundam design team (not kicked off but.... didnt participate), the Gundam designs look fresh, not like in Seed and Seed Destiny,the MS always seemed fat, impractical and not very nice as well as F91 Cliched....

One MS that has cauhgt my attention... the SVMS01 union flag! Can't wait for the 1/100 model


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2008)

heh... watching macross frontier, and in the 2nd ep theres a radio playing in a car.. the song is one of basara's (spelling?) from macross 7 

Woo for continuity!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2008)

Macross was that type of thing! They like to do that sort of thing! And, I love that fact! It makes you know that they love what they have done. 

Thanks Mussels... I forgot what the new series was called!


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 15, 2008)

Not sure if anyone is interested but i might be feeling generous enough to give away some of my doubles and triples of SD gundam gashapon, I'm attempting to get the whole set of them but I'm only have way there because i keep getting doubles xD


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Not really, since Kunio Okawara had been kicked off the Gundam design team (not kicked off but.... didnt participate), the Gundam designs look fresh, not like in Seed and Seed Destiny,the MS always seemed fat, impractical and not very nice as well as F91 Cliched....
> 
> One MS that has cauhgt my attention... the SVMS01 union flag! Can't wait for the 1/100 model



well each to their own i suppose - I agree with you to the point that most gundams with a few exceptions here & there look all the same but the thing you have to think about is that "gundam" is more like a platform then anything for say....how Centrino is to Intel - Centrino is a platform & they all have to conform to this standard otherwise we wouldnt know wtf we'd be watching you cant have 1 gundam calling himself a gundam then similar models something else.

ive always like the gundam designs though i agree to some extent they could have been a lot better - where originality comes into play it will more or less re-writing history as more or less every gundam is like a hybred of some other gundams if u get my point.

to me - personally they rock


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2008)

I was bored so I did these:

Its not supposed to fit into any series. Please read on 





SPECS:
Codename: HAWKKING/Lilac (due to lilac preproduction colours)
Name: US Hawk-King Ace Type
Model number: USMWS-3-02-At (or just 302)

Type: Transformable multi mode airforce backbone mobile suit
Equipment:

Headmounted:
-4xMulti wavelength sensor
-2x Optical Sensors
-1x Speaker
-2x 6.25x50mm Recoilless guns
-2xComm aerial integrated in aerofoils or "wings"

Torso
-2x Ejectable Through-chest mounted magnetoplasmadynamic thrusters rated at 350kN @ Max output, front side with air intake to assist cooling unit. OR 2x AP Rapid fire gauss bolt cannons, these are devastatingly powerful, however sacrifices the manuverability of the MS, moreso in MA mode where its best used. Also has an ammo box which leans over the back, is potentially dangerous if destroyed as rounds may explode.

-1x Ejectable cockpit, mounted on sliding rack with explosive charges and mini rocket with parachute pack. Connected to head which blows off during an ejection. Has a shield that slides down to be a launch pad, remaining hydrogen fuel is ignited to destroy the whole suit after the cockpit is ejected. (CODE GEASS RIP OFF..... I admit it)

-1x Ejectable Through-abdomen mounted magnetoplasmadynamic thruster rated at 600kN @ Max output, same as above. However this is the engine that must not be removed if MS is used for aerial combat. May also be replaced with AP Gauss bolt cannon

-4x 5.65mm Vulcan cannons, 1000 rounds each, effective against conventional aircraft, however not against more recent ceramic/various carbon allotrope armoured aircraft

Right arm

-1x Multi mode wing. May be swept back for wave rider mode, mounted on shoulders, can be removed but renders MS a normal MS.
-1x Multi purpose shield, 1x High speed gauss gun, using superconductor coils with P90style round loading 400 rounds per clip connected to sheild and sword to use as a heatsink, however two large peltier plates (blue) are attatched on the coils., 2x rail gun clips, 1x Sonic sword; part of shield that may be removed for more vigorous, generally serves as a bayonet.
-1x hand Optional depending on rank, take note it adds extra weight!

Left arm

-1x Multi mode wing
-1x Rocket Anchor which doubles as a melee weapon
-1x Multi purpose shield, optional as it adds a lot of weight making the MS in the jet mode somewhat unbalanced and a handful to control at times however some pilots have put the extra weight to use in rather dangerous ways... May only be used if machine gun isnt used
-1x Hand

Hips/Lower torso

-Upper torso "arms" part of main chassis, a major weakpoint that may be targeted to literally splice the mobile suit into two (still operatable, however pilot will be required to remove 50% limited on MPD thrusters.
-2x Side Thrusters/vernier/aerofoil combo; magnetoplasmadynamic thruster rated at 400kN @ max output. Used for main manuvers, however not useful if output is unbalanced. Has a 50mm AP Machine gun on each of them with only 1500 rounds
-Lower engine cooling duct.
-Varunium Fission reactor powerplant with peltiers acting as cooling, higher the output of thrusters, higher the load, more wind cooling the reactor peltier radiator. Powerplant is extremely reliable due to its almost infinite release of energy-with a half life of 319,000 years. With fission reaction, element becomes an extremely reliable and potent energy source to power the mobile suit. _ Varunium - Element 139, a radioactive element that surprisingly considering its high atomic number does not degenerate rapidly, instead producing a strong stream of energy. _ <<<<<<<< I MADE VARUNIUM UP  Since, the higher atomic number elements are named after greek gods, I thought damn they used all the greek god names... so then i went for something a bit obscure, and unknown like varunium. Sounds cool anyway (no im chinese not indian). 

Frontal-Torso

-Front "bulge" storage bay, may store equipment, extra fuel tanks, serve as a secondary cockpit for a gunner, or even additional sensor equipment, however usually used to store bombs for carpet bombing.

Shoulders

- 2xMissile pods (Usually excluded due to the uselessness)

Thigh

-Lightweight armour plates on front side; also serves as aerofoil

lower leg

-2x 45* angled thruster rated @ 491kN on each leg, also used for main manuvers, and also offensively to blow other mobile weapons away.
-2x MPD rocket anchors on foot, may be used without anchoring for situations where there is too much recoil; artillery.
-Missile pods located inside leg guard

Strengths:
-High speed mobile suit for aerial combat
-Versatile as equipment may be swapped for equipment that take on more of a role as a tank than an aircraft
-Lots of weaponry
-If MPD Limiter (i.e. 50%+ output OR 75%+ output) is removed the mobile suit in the aircraft mode is extremely fast, however the pilot risks either blacking out due to the excessive Gs when doing manuvers, moreover fuel consumption is increased. The final and most life threatening situation is when the cathodes saturate at 100% output for extended periods, the cathodes will only last 490 seconds at the most before they fail. (In that event u get the MS spurting out stuff that looks like GN particles ...pretty...). as a result the MS will loose ALL means of propulsion (unless pilot only unlimits one thruster).
-Massive power output

Weaknesses:
-Cannot take much damage, if any without a loss of function
-Frontal bulge even though heavily armoured can easily be pierced. Usually payload is ignited in this case, however thankfully this usually serves as a defacto ejection, but in some cases this would result in the pilot and the cockpit being completely torn to shreds (as well as half the MS).
-Cathode failure
-Cathode Degeneration
-Head sensors important, yet head is weak
-Adding more munitions to elsewhere apart from the bulge will result in unbalancing; reprogramming of OS is usually required and takes time.
-Gforces too much for some pilots
-Fuel tanks in verniers a convenient target
-MPD thrusters extremely vulnerable to damage due to the fragility of the equipment-power comes at a price.
-Reactor meltdown- NOT GOOD.
-Gauss rifle on shield has a cool down period-meaning no rapid firing.

============================================================

However I got bored and bolted on a  GN Drive T 





_YES I KNOW IT LOOKS LIKE THE SVMS-01 UNION FLAG. SO WHAT?_


----------



## Azazel (Apr 15, 2008)

look pretty sweet  looks like that mecha game...i forgot its name...zero something 

EDIT: Zone of enders hehe ops...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 15, 2008)

azazel said:


> look pretty sweet  looks like that mecha game...i forgot its name...zero something
> 
> EDIT: Zone of enders hehe ops...



Looks nothing like them o.o what is that game about anyway? This is supposed to be a fighter jet that uses rocket engines....(look at the uncoloured pic, ull see the jet version). Whats with the ZOE phallic imagery...? really weird.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I was bored so I did these:



Evangelion anyone???


----------



## Azazel (Apr 15, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Looks nothing like them o.o what is that game about anyway? This is supposed to be a fighter jet that uses rocket engines....(look at the uncoloured pic, ull see the jet version). Whats with the ZOE phallic imagery...? really weird.



im not sure..i just played it round a mates a few times  fun..emm what phallic images


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2008)

new anime show - a group i frequent http://eclipse.no-sekai.de/ just started showing Kyouran Kazoku Nikki

I'd never heard of it, but anyone out for one of the nonsense comedy anime (with mild fanservice) should take a look.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> new anime show - a group i frequent http://eclipse.no-sekai.de/ just started showing Kyouran Kazoku Nikki
> 
> I'd never heard of it, but anyone out for one of the nonsense comedy anime (with mild fanservice) should take a look.



downloading it now  bus gamer sucks


----------



## Azazel (Apr 15, 2008)

lol that was good thx


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Evangelion anyone???



More like a cross between an Eva and a Gundam. Still nice tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2008)

Tk, that is one awesome drawing! and Wile E, I think your right on the money with that! But thats pretty good man!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

This was the inspiration (under)









However the head looking "similar" with the wings was a fluke, the head came before for a totally different robot. The jet mode is the main thing I borrowed because other transformation modes were unrealistic (as in the pilot would be thrown around like 10 times before it became a jet  this? Nothing happens to the pilot. My friends commented it looks like a SVMS 01 Union flag (well the custom version is pictured above), because of the body.

Except i didnt rip off the defense rod. Oh yeah what do you think of the fake spec sheet I made? (look above).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2008)

looks like a Virtuoid


----------



## NeoCrisis (Apr 16, 2008)

Off topic from the gundam talk but i just wanted to share a pic i found a while back on some old anime forum i used to read 



every time i look at this picture it kinda makes me smile 

Also a pic of some American otaku i saw at the Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuustu release in Los Angeles last yr 


 


his pants and jacket vest was like 4 sizes to big for him and for some reason he was wearing weight lifting gloves 

Anywho if you like Naruto you should check out Nabari no Ou and if you dont like Naruto then you should still check it out. Its modern day Ninjas and what not... on top of that Rei Kugimiya voices the main character(even tho its a male)


----------



## KainXS (Apr 16, 2008)

Can I join

I would say anime became big in my life about 14 years ago, thats when I first saw dragonball z, after seeing it I got really interested in animes and watched dark bloody animes for a while like vampire hunter d which wasn't that bloody then I changed up and started watching more sci fi space anime's and then others.

I usually buy my dvd's off ebay if I but sometimes I download them but I always buy the older shows when I can find them

The only 2 anime's that I really truly liked and remembered were Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water and Vandread, they had 2 amazing storylines.

The worst animated show I have seen so far which might be an anime is Beauty and Warrior, the show really makes you wonder if they were doing drugs and making the story and it sounded like a 3rd grader was in charge of the voice acting.

I have seen so many animes now,(bad animes) that I have to think about it for a while.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome and your added! I did like the Vandread series but, that was so long ago! Might need to rewatch it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

Vandred was quite funny.

Ahh i wish i had more spare time... 247 anime!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL... I wish the same for me Mussels! 

@Tk, I like the drawings man! Glad that you shared them with us!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

*Changing the theme* 

Kain XS Nice Avatar 

Death note ftw. L is awesome.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

just so taht none of you can keep up with me i have started downloading some new shows: soul eater, nabari no ou, kino no tabi.

More will come.. i'm grabbing everything from those IGN lists posted earlier, as well as anything i come across while googling them.

btw, Druaga no To the Aegis of Uruk is the jap name for 'Tower of Druaga: The Aegis of Uruk' mentioned in the IGN article - sub groups are using the japanese name.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> *Changing the theme*
> 
> Kain XS Nice Avatar
> 
> Death note ftw. L is awesome.



yeah death note was one of my faves, but the ending is well . . . a little  cold


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

KainXS said:


> yeah death note was one of my faves, but the ending is well . . . a little  cold



Mwahahah thats what i like about it. Death note is so correct, as well as Light's view. (ORLY).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally got around to watching the new appleseed... anyone else think they are attempting to make appleseed more like ghost in the shell?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> Finally got around to watching the new appleseed... anyone else think they are attempting to make appleseed more like ghost in the shell?



they are both by shirow masamune...dosent surprise me...allot of his work have similarities


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 16, 2008)

azazel said:


> they are both by shirow masamune...dosent surprise me...allot of his work have similarities



I know both are shirow masamune concepts and the originals were his creation but i don't think the new Appleseed movie was a shirow masamune film (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> I know both are shirow masamune concepts and the originals were his creation but i don't think the new Appleseed movie was a shirow masamune film (if that makes any sense)



i haven't seen the new applesseed yet so i cant really comment.....but maybe he is trying something different..hehe...idk...


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 16, 2008)

azazel said:


> i haven't seen the new applesseed yet so i cant really comment.....but maybe he is trying something different..hehe...idk...



The storyline screams ghost in the shell xD
its like they wrote a script for appleseed it was to short so they jammed an edited version of the original ghost in the shell movie and edited some parts xD

Its still better than the 04 version though.. but I can still proudly boast I've been into anime long enough to have bought the original Appleseed movie on VHS when it first came out (well outside of japan)


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> The storyline screams ghost in the shell xD
> its like they wrote a script for appleseed it was to short so they jammed an edited version of the original ghost in the shell movie and edited some parts xD
> 
> Its still better than the 04 version though.. but I can still proudly boast I've been into anime long enough to have bought the original Appleseed movie on VHS when it first came out (well outside of japan)


lol
it was released 1988....i was -1 at the time lol  

i never liked the Appleseed remake...i love the ordinal one though


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 16, 2008)

azazel said:


> lol
> it was released 1988....i was -1 at the time lol
> 
> i never liked the Appleseed remake...i love the ordinal one though



yeah lol my mm use to collect astroboy and other old school series xD
so technically i should say my mum bought the original appleseed xD


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> yeah lol my mm use to collect astroboy and other old school series xD
> so technically i should say my mum bought the original appleseed xD



XD lol.........is your mum still into anime?


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 16, 2008)

azazel said:


> XD lol.........is your mum still into anime?



a little, not overly to much these days (mainly because my dad hates the stuff)


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> a little, not overly to much these days (mainly because my dad hates the stuff)



lol...thats a shame... lol....my mum and dad think im weird cos i still like "cartoons"  lol


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah it sucks


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> yeah it sucks



it dose.....


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



Looks neat. I'm not a fan of super flash tho D: I prefer practical designs. Like Why are those wings there? Etc.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Looks neat. I'm not a fan of super flash tho D: I prefer practical designs. Like Why are those wings there? Etc.



the wings look heavy lol..not very practical lol


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

i love the mecha in zone of enders


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 16, 2008)

i loved the game, never really got into teh show only watched the first ep


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah the game is fun...never watched the series though...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


>



we shall call it... GUNDAM BUTTERFLY.

Fly my precious, fly.


Appleseed is where shirow started, GITS was where it ended - so both of them draw on each other. Appleseed is based on the original shirow manga, only dumbed down - so obviously they kept the 'popular' elements, which shirow would also have transferred when he started working on GITS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2008)

FYI - i dont know wtf it is on its back - the only thing i do know is that I didnt draw it  but i still like it. rocket boosters mounted in the wings??? with extra special lazahs that go pew pew pew


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

All I know is that the Gundam is kick ass! And I hope tonight I'll be able to sit down and watch a episode or two of Code Geass. 

Mussel. how are the shows from the IGN list?? I've been looking forward to seeing a few of them Myself... 

As for Zone of Enders, I have it on my Netflix list for the last few years... lol.. I just don't know why I haven't put it at the top yet! lol. Then the games Zone of The Enders and Zone of the Enders: The seond Runner were pretty good games for their times. Konami even did it up right with the first game allowing people to buy the game just for Metal Gear Solid 2 demo. 
They where called Orbital Frame's and the two main ones where Jehuty and Anubis. God I miss those games!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> FYI - i dont know wtf it is on its back - the only thing i do know is that I didnt draw it  but i still like it. rocket boosters mounted in the wings??? with extra special lazahs that go pew pew pew



U didnt draw it? :shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2008)

ITs all good! Its a Gundam! and woot woot! post 800! I do want to let everyone know that I would like to see stuff like this and anything else. IT may say Anime, but There is more to Anime then just shows! If you guys have anything to add to the first post, I'll add it, just let me know. Fun thing is I still haven't got a singnature for this club... lol..


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2008)

Yo!!
I was wondering if u guys would like to take a look at this place http://www.animeorb.net/signup.php?id=15
We discuss everything related to anime and everything related, there's games and plenty anime to download...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone follows Bleach?? 

Damn i am really annoyed now because they are going to a filler Arc as far as i heard. I am hoping that Naruto:Shippuuden and Code Geass R2 can keep me happy watching. 

Also this waiting for the whole week for an episode is really annoying but somehow i think it is for the better because they need to polish the anime before it is released.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2008)

I just watched the first two episodes of Code Geass and Im just amazed! I love it!! Can't wait for more of it tomorrow! The "knightmares" are just nice looking.. 

I've watched bleach up to episode 100.. but forget from where they are now on Adult Swim and the next 25! lol.. To many Anime! and need to start watching Naruto: Shippuuden.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

make sure you watch the original geass before you watch R2!

Oh and yes bleach is going into filler, the next episode preview at the end of this weeks ep showed that. 'the higher ups have said i wont be on here for a while, bye bye' and ichigo complaining that the arrancar went away.

I hate filler.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> make sure you watch the original geass before you watch R2!
> 
> Oh and yes bleach is going into filler, the next episode preview at the end of this weeks ep showed that. 'the higher ups have said i wont be on here for a while, bye bye' and ichigo complaining that the arrancar went away.
> 
> I hate filler.



Yeah..... whats bothering me is that the filler arc is going to be pretty long from what i heard. (probably as bis as the Bounto arc if you remember)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Yeah..... whats bothering me is that the filler arc is going to be pretty long from what i heard. (probably as bis as the Bounto arc if you remember)



uhhhhhhhhhh. 
oh well, i have enough other shows to watch!
summaries of what i've seen today/last night.

Soul eater: seems childish animation wise, but not story wise. There is violence, there is ecchi. Its something like a more comical bleach.

Macross frontier: we'll have to wait and see, but so far its shaping up to be as good as macross 7.

Nabari no Ou: Not a typical ninja show, the main character has an almighty superpower... but he's too apathetic to care. Everyones having a big war over him, and he doesnt want to do a damned thing about it. Characters seem good, how this progresses will determine its rating from me.

Kyouran kazoku nikki: Weird nonsense show. A family of monsters and one normal guy is thrown together, so that people can monitor which one is going to end the world - and either teach it how to enjoy normal human life or kill it. The show is... quite odd.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2008)

downloading Code Geass now


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2008)

Honestly bleach's first part was good (up to ep 60) but from there on it just went downhill with all the episodes that go nowhere, as well as the excessive fillers.


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 17, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Honestly bleach's first part was good (up to ep 60) but from there on it just went downhill with all the episodes that go nowhere, as well as the excessive fillers.



i got up to 80 and got sick of the constant switching of villains.. they never seemed to stop any main boss they would just fight the underlings for many episodes and then a new main enemy and its underlings would come along xD


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

all long animes end up like that - they choose a main goal, and drag it out as long as they can (naruto has orochimaru + sasuke, bleach has ichigo vs... everything.)

To be honest, i prefer the shorter shows - i've already mentioned a crapload of good ones like death note. Yes the ending was abrupt and a bit unexpected, but shit - we REMEMBER it and we care enough to talk about it! try saying the same for one of the fights/conclusions in bleach or naruto.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2008)

filler episodes...ekh...just have to live with them...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

azazel said:


> filler episodes...ekh...just have to live with them...



oh and about your sig... i F'ing love oreos too  (i assume you have the original pic  )


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh and about your sig... i F'ing love oreos too  (i assume you have the original pic  )



lol hehe i sure do.lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2008)

lol i said sig, meant avatar! durrrr.

back onto anime! anyone got any other new shows for me to watch? at 2 hours of anime a day, i kinda need lots to sustain my growing addiction.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> lol i said sig, meant avatar! durrrr.
> 
> back onto anime! anyone got any other new shows for me to watch? at 2 hours of anime a day, i kinda need lots to sustain my growing addiction.



i need new stuff as well...


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello guys!!
Maybe u big fans should check a more appropriated place to discuss your anime passion, here, it is a very good place...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't have any thing to show you guys on new shows... but I do have some news! Ghost In the Shell LIVE ACTION MOVIE!!! Now thats something else! I hope dreamworks can really do this series some justice in live action! 
Discuss! 

@Djsas, Sorry about not saying anything sooner... I'll have to check out that site later on this weekend when I have some time. Woot Woot!


----------



## KainXS (Apr 18, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone follows Bleach??
> 
> Damn i am really annoyed now because they are going to a filler Arc as far as i heard. I am hoping that Naruto:Shippuuden and Code Geass R2 can keep me happy watching.
> 
> Also this waiting for the whole week for an episode is really annoying but somehow i think it is for the better because they need to polish the anime before it is released.



I try to follow the bleach manga as good as I can, I like it better than the actual show,and whenever my friends are watching it I always say, do you want to know what happens next when they are on the latest episode and they are like

its so funny


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't have any thing to show you guys on new shows... but I do have some news! Ghost In the Shell LIVE ACTION MOVIE!!! Now thats something else! I hope dreamworks can really do this series some justice in live action!
> Discuss!
> 
> @Djsas, Sorry about not saying anything sooner... I'll have to check out that site later on this weekend when I have some time. Woot Woot!



I thought had accidentally deleted it cause i tried to edit it but something went wrong and i couldn't see the post...

Anyway
If you looking for some good fanservice try kanokon, if u looking for something never seen before with great animation and action then soul eater is great, its about shinigami and their living weapons with human form; if u lookinf for ninja stuff with some comedy on the mix, nabari no ou is a naruto alternative...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2008)

oh, its all good man! I'll have to look in to all that you said. I've seen from everyone else that Soul Eater is pretty good! I was thinking of the other show that is out, Soul Taker... lol

I also see your not on the first post... IF I forgot about you man, let me know your two favorites and I'll add ya! all ways looking for discussion on everything anime!


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2008)

well soultaker is another fine piece, that is if one can actually watch it, and now that i mention soultaker, pettit cossette is next on the list, almost on the same weirdness level...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

I see you on Soultaker, I watched the first DVD about 3 times before I picked up the second. And that was when I was buying them.. lol.. I'll have to see about that one you talked about. I never heard of it.. well... I am bad with names!


----------



## KainXS (Apr 19, 2008)

I tried soultaker and it didn't go well for me, its a really weird show

thats the show where the guy is looking for the girl and she's kinda like a robot and he can transform into a monster right

Does anybody want to see soultaker


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

Something a long those lines. I brother is looking for his twin sister, and his dad doesn't want him to find her. SO the father sends out two people from a strange a$$ hospital to search for his son while another hospital worker is helping the son for reasons of her own... Its strange, but It was something to pass the time.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 19, 2008)

I want another death note season  (I might as well make a spinoff myself if nobody does...)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

lol, yeah, they messed you up with the last epi.! I was so sad about it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

Well guys, I don't see anyone saying anything about New York Comiccon! Yeah, its a lot about Comics or Manga, but they do talk about Anime and everything going on. I'll post stuff as I read in the next few days. 

The first, Funimation is going to keep bringing us Dragonball stuff as long as it takes them to grab up our money for the remastered sh1t... They are doing it up all like any other Anime. Every 3 months forking out a dvd, and every 6 months forking out 2 movies. The movies would be a DVD box set having both the movies in one box.
To me, I'm just sick of Dragonball. Ran it down to the dirt for me. But hey, others out there have different points of view.

Next is that School Rumble is coming out with its second season tittled "Second Term". I am really looking forward to seeing this season. I loved the first season and been going crazy without having another one. 

While One Piece is a hit or miss with us on this thread, they are reporting that unless Cartoon Network and the creator of the Manga/Anime mix, come to terms on having more seasons show, its not looking like we will have it. As you guys know with the last "take off the air" spin with One Piece, its might be awhile.. To me this is some sh1t. Its the reason why it hasn't brought more to watch the show. take almost a year and a half off because of the creator wanting more.. I just don't get it.. 

Well thats it for Funimation for the Friday report. We still have all day today and Sunday. I'll post more for you guys once I read it.


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well guys, I don't see anyone saying anything about New York Comiccon! Yeah, its a lot about Comics or Manga, but they do talk about Anime and everything going on. I'll post stuff as I read in the next few days.
> 
> The first, Funimation is going to keep bringing us Dragonball stuff as long as it takes them to grab up our money for the remastered sh1t... They are doing it up all like any other Anime. Every 3 months forking out a dvd, and every 6 months forking out 2 movies. The movies would be a DVD box set having both the movies in one box.
> To me, I'm just sick of Dragonball. Ran it down to the dirt for me. But hey, others out there have different points of view.
> ...




School rumble second season is already old, we are atlking about a 3rd season now, i think its scheduled for the summer...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

IGN: NYCC 08 said:
			
		

> On a related romantic comedy note, the School Rumble OVAs will follow the TV series in June, and the Second Term followup series is in the pipe as well.



Thats what was posted on the IGN site for Funimation. I know its been out since 2004, and the second term has been out for Japanese people, but I haven't seen it around yet in the US...


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2008)

Get it fansubed...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol, yeah thats the way to get it. 9/10 of my stuff is that way. Don't really like american voice acting.. There is some great ones, but not a lot..


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2008)

Dubb's sux!!
Nothing beats the original voices...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

I get you on that, I love anything that is original. I just never cared for the dubs unless it had Steven Blum or someone like that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

All right, even though I've seen the Japanese version of Naruto, I still watch it durning Toonami. Its something I still like to see again. Well, tonight, Steven Blum is the voice actor for the bounty hunter epi. 177 I believe it is..


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2008)

i actually talked to a fansub group about naruto and bleach and got some interesting info as a reply.

The jap version does contain swearing - jap curse words arent as offensive as english ones, so even kiddy shows contain them. The american version just removes them rather than find a suitable translation.

The american version is severely edited - in the first season of naruto many 'homosexual' references were removed (there was a few scenes were people transformed to look like other people... yeah it went bad) Violence is also removed - there was a pic floating around doing a comparison (i think it was an advertising poster) the jap version had naruto with a kunai through his hand and lots of blood... the american version had an apple and a lunchbox instead.

Seriously, i refuse to buy dubbed/american versions, because they're damned well changing the shows!


Edit: to simplify - many jap shows are aimed at the 15+ age market. In the USA, they simplify them to be children friendly - and it often affects the show drastically. The copies we get here in aus are often the same as in the USA, and they are utter crap - try watching the Full metal alchemist movie on DVD... i truly cannot understand the subtitles.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it just me or is the engish dub of bleach very bad, it drives me crazy

not one voice matches good

maybe I have been watching the sub to long


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2008)

KainXS said:


> Is it just me or is the engish dub of bleach very bad, it drives me crazy
> 
> not one voice matches good
> 
> maybe I have been watching the sub to long



the problem is how its done - the voice actors dont get to see the show or hear the original voices, they're simply paid to read the lines out aloud - pre-translated too (so there is no context)


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the problem is how its done - the voice actors dont get to see the show or hear the original voices, they're simply paid to read the lines out aloud - pre-translated too (so there is no context)



Thats most of the time... See stuff like death note was surprisingly dubbed well! I thought they would ruin it completely. (Or maybe I'm just a total Death Note freak).


----------



## KainXS (Apr 20, 2008)

I have never even seen deathnote dubbed


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

There is only a few shows in Dubed format that I will ever watch, Naruto, Death Note, Coyboy Bebop, Gun Sword, and Kenshin. Oh... Eureka 7... But the rest just doesn't give you what the anime is! 

Mussel's your so right, the Japanese don't have the language barrier that us in the USA have for FDA reasons.... They think that by censoring the shows like that, that we don't see the true violence that is in the world... But at any night at 8pm you will see nothing but that. Or even the news... They try and show the lighter side of the world, but 75% of the news is about violence... I hate it..

@Kainxs, I do like that Anime Nation Avatar you made up! Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm I might make my own siggy soon as well


----------



## hat (Apr 20, 2008)

hey cold, my favorites are Bleach, FLCL, Deathnote, and Cowboy Bebop. If only 2 are allowed it would have to be Bleach and Cowboy Bebop since FLCL is awesome but it's only 6 episodes and Deathnote is kinda weird and if you miss an ep or two you're like WTF is going on?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

All right hat, your updated and thats for that little tidbit. I felt the same way as you with flcl... It should of been longer! and Death Note is a good show, just some crazy sh1t that goes on there! lol..

@TK, I'm with ya.. I need to make two myself... lol.. The new mobo is in, and I have to buy a new sound card, so I'll be getting to that in a bit! ... Xtrememusic RIP! Modded to hell and back!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right hat, your updated and thats for that little tidbit. I felt the same way as you with flcl... It should of been longer! and Death Note is a good show, just some crazy sh1t that goes on there! lol..
> 
> @TK, I'm with ya.. I need to make two myself... lol.. The new mobo is in, and I have to buy a new sound card, so I'll be getting to that in a bit! ... Xtrememusic RIP! Modded to hell and back!



I want a xtrememusic so i can Enjoy Alumina and The WORLD ...

I think i should start a j-music club


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

lol.. I don't listen to that stuff..... The card was great, even in Vista... But, I modded it to where for some reason there isn't enough volts that can get to the card now! lol... So.. now on to something else!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. I don't listen to that stuff..... The card was great, even in Vista... But, I modded it to where for some reason there isn't enough volts that can get to the card now! lol... So.. now on to something else!



Are u dissing it...:shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> There is only a few shows in Dubed format that I will ever watch, Naruto, Death Note, Coyboy Bebop, Gun Sword, and Kenshin. Oh... Eureka 7... But the rest just doesn't give you what the anime is!


I think Naruto, E7, and Gun Sword aren't very good in english. You did forget one tho, GITS SAC.


----------



## djisas (Apr 20, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I want a xtrememusic so i can Enjoy Alumina and The WORLD ...
> 
> I think i should start a j-music club



Im huge fan of j-pop too, i have quite a big collection...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2008)

djisas said:


> Im huge fan of j-pop too, i have quite a big collection...



I dont really listen to J-Pop... I listen to J rock usually, stuff like Nightmare


----------



## djisas (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont like j-rock to much, but on the other hand i like stuff like ayumi hamazaki more, ive sound and kotoko


----------



## KainXS (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish boa(not a band) would do something new but other than that, uverworld is a good band and yes they did the bleach and blood+ song.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Are u dissing it...:shadedshu



Oh no, I wouldn't dis somethign that I do listen to. I just don't know that much of J-Rock to even be in a club like that. If you made a club, I'd look into it all the time, I just don't have anything to "give" to the cause.

@ Wile E, It would be you to tell me I forgot one of the great Anime like that! lol.. I can't believe I did that! might be the fact I was so damn tired and bumed at the same time! lol

I do Love The openings and endings to a lot of anime. I couldn't tell you what they where right now because I'm tired as balls... lol.. But, later on I'll do it


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 25, 2008)

anyone ever watch .hack//roots? is it any good/worth watching?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 25, 2008)

I watched  .hack and been meaning to watch root but keep forgetting to dl it... If you liked the  first 4 games and twilight then you'll be glad to watch it. The back story is pretty nice for root.

Also, Code Geass will be airing on Adult swim this Saturday... so whoever hasn't dl'ed it...


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 25, 2008)

well i enjoyed the games and sign so ill give it a shot
also whats code geass?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 25, 2008)

Japan was taken over in a future era. Two friends that where kids at the time witnessed it and tried to get away from the battle field. Now, x years later one is in the new army and the other is a high school student. There was a radical movement that was trying to get back the old japan after they stole "posionest gas" witch turned out to be a girl that made the high school student remember who he once was...
There is mechs and a pretty nice story involved. I've only watched the first two epi. but its well worth getting! they are on season two right now.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 25, 2008)

ill watch it on adult swim see if i like, and if i do my hd will be a little less empty


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, you might like it. I fell in love with it. TO many I just watch one episode!


----------



## KainXS (Apr 25, 2008)

the new bleach has got me so ticked, its supposed to go to ichigo's next fight but episode 168 was a let down, they're delaying the fighting.

I really wanna see that girls transformation.

Is that Code Gease R2 thats airing


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 25, 2008)

Still haven't got after episode 100... I need to catch up on so much! lol..


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anyone ever watch .hack//roots? is it any good/worth watching?



i've never played the games, so the anime was just aggravating to me to never have an ending.


geass R2 is season 2. Watch season 1 first. You may not NEED to watch it, but its the kinda show that details matter and you wont enjoy it as much.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 25, 2008)

I have so much anime to watch it isn't even funny! 5 or 6 I've just watched one episode or two.. then a few that I have still through Netflix!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 25, 2008)

KainXS said:


> the new bleach has got me so ticked, its supposed to go to ichigo's next fight but episode 168 was a let down, they're delaying the fighting.
> 
> I really wanna see that girls transformation.
> 
> Is that Code Gease R2 thats airing



i have to agree, it was cool introducing a new captain but they didn't need a whole ep to do so


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

i need to get back to bleach...i was episode 100 like a year ago


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 26, 2008)

well i just watched the first ep of code geass and i must say it was good enough to make me wanna watch the second


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> well i just watched the first ep of code geass and i must say it was good enough to make me wanna watch the second



I knew that would get you hooked! If Mussels tells me that its a good show to watch, then I know you'll get hooked on it!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 26, 2008)

well now im on the third ep......damn you cold showing me this  it appears that im gunna be up a while watching this


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

ha! I think I might start watching myself! So board just staying up before I pass out and go back to work... lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2008)

The best Anime OP EVER!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXdI61WgTno

And the full version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6UGqr8Kmyw

That is all.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

Haha! Can't go there due to work! If Its what I'm thinking.. Someone else try it for me! lol..

And Wile E, I have a wall paper for you. But I'll send it to you come later tonight.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)

i prefer the first song..the one by nightmare


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, it looks like I'll have to go and see it sometime today... Jr was trying to rickroll me last night!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The best Anime OP EVER!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXdI61WgTno
> 
> And the full version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6UGqr8Kmyw
> 
> That is all.



LOL. I prefer the first one but this is awesome too XD

Actually all the death note intros/endings are awesome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the first one myself!

As Promised here you go Aza...







and another one for you guys


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

thx mate  i loove it


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 28, 2008)

Code Geass is an addicting show thats for sure. And the new Series are getting a better also. 

Also another anime that i might recomend to people who kind of like Mecha is Macross Frontier.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh yeah it is! watched 3 and going to be reinstalling vista tonight so I need to get it done asap so I can watch more! lol.. 

I've been wanting to watch Macross Frontier but keep forgetting about it.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

well im ep 21 0f geass i stopped watching roots because geass won my attention span


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

Macross Frontier looks sweet...need to see that..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> well im ep 21 0f geass i stopped watching roots because geass won my attention span



How much into roots did you get? Because if you got in a little bit and thought it was all right I was going to try and get it...


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

i got to ep7 its alright it was enjoyable not the best but i do plan on finishing it its worth a dl so far


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

holy crap i just watched ep 22 of geass and all i can say is DAMN!  i dont want to spoil it so thats all im gunna say is DAMN!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 28, 2008)

OK Urgent Update for all people who watch NARUTO:Shippuuden 

The movie has been finally uploaded for free. (legally of course)

http://www.bleachexile.com/multimedia/naruto-shippuuden-anime-downloads/

Get it here.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

i just watched the final ep of geass and i will say this I FUCKING HATE CLIFF-HANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  shows that end their FINAL ep w/ a cliff hanger are just cruelmad:


oh well does any one know how many ep they made of geass?

btw it is worth watching


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i just watched the final ep of geass and i will say this I FUCKING HATE CLIFF-HANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  shows that end their FINAL ep w/ a cliff hanger are just cruelmad:
> 
> oh well does any one know how many ep they made of geass?
> 
> btw it is worth watching



there is a few ova episodes and a second season...haven't seen it myself...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2008)

The new season code geass R2 is up to EP 4 atm... damn its way better in every way compared to S1, but u have to watch S1 to fully enjoy it.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> The new season code geass R2 is up to EP 4 atm... damn its way better in every way compared to S1, but u have to watch S1 to fully enjoy it.



sweet! ok so maybe now i wont be so pissed off

btw if anyone on this forum makes a tv show please for the love of what ever god you hold sacred dont ever make it end on a cliff hanger...cause thats just a dick move...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL IL TRY MY BEST 

any one know where i can get soul eater episodes?...

NM..I HAVE ALL THE EPISODES AVAILABLE. ...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

Can somebody give me a quick rundown on what Code Geass is about. Never saw or heard of it prior to this thread, but you all piqued my interest. lol.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Can somebody give me a quick rundown on what Code Geass is about. Never saw or heard of it prior to this thread, but you all piqued my interest. lol.



It is kind of hard to explain but here it goes. 

*BEFORE you Read This is Really a Huge Spoiler so Choose Wisely.*



Britain aka. Britannia in the series is one of the 3 major nations that rules the world. Britania took over Japan whom now are labeled as the number 11. So after this you have a main character (ex-prince of Britannia) that wants revenge on the royal family and takes a form of a masked character commanding Japanese freedom fighters. (oh and yeah he has a special power also that makes him a good leader.)


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Can somebody give me a quick run-down on what Code Geass is about. Never saw or heard of it prior to this thread, but you all piqued my interest. lol.



Setting: Weird world where Britain was forced to stay in US because the mainland was taken over by the french, prevented US revolution, and so its like Britannia; whole American Continent belongs to Britannia. Basically historical diversion where Julius Caesar failed to take over Britain. 

Events: Britannia takes over japan with new mechas called Knightmare frames.
S1: Lelouch Lamperouge  gains a power called the Geass, which allows one use; ultimate command of people, must have eye contact however.

He's actually the son of the king, but they are Dead officially, he lives under a different family name, he tries to take down Britannia with the order of the black knights that he forms, under the alias, zero.

Its basically a bit of Gundam + Death Note, season 2 which just started... well emphasises that. You could say that Lelouch is in a way a yagami light, and the Geass is the Death Note equivalent. The Geass is far more powerful...yet far more unreliable. (who wants to accidentally set off a princess ordering her army to kill off half the population with the Geass?).

Season 2 is like.... 4 eps atm. Its pretty hectic whats going on so far, not only that the fanservice has been completely pumped up as well LOL. Its getting so "Death Note" ish which is good. Like.replace Yagami Light, and FBI with, Lelouch and Britannian Agents (which are obviously the equivalent of the FBI). So many plot twists in it.. R2 is so bloody unpredictable.

Ah... the fanservice  At least Code Geass doesnt rely on fan service, even though it has oodles of it. Compared to stuff like Gundam Seed/Destiny (both of which were *fucking made of fail*

Lelouch Lamperouge:





I hope evil protagonists don't become a cliche... Good thing that the mechs are more realistic-only about 4m tall.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds good. It's on my DL list now. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

My god that show was amazing! I'm only on 4 but I'm so hooked! Glad I was able to dl it and watch it! The Adult Swim one wasn't as good as the Japanese version.. But what American dubbed one is?? Besides the few that we have talked about earlier.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> My god that show was amazing! I'm only on 4 but I'm so hooked! Glad I was able to dl it and watch it! The Adult Swim one wasn't as good as the Japanese version.. But what American dubbed one is?? Besides the few that we have talked about earlier.



cowboy bebop, trigun, and gits, other than that idk


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> cowboy bebop, trigun, and gits, other than that idk



Those were the few we talked about earlier.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> cowboy bebop, trigun, and gits, other than that idk



Death Note had some good voice overs and Gundam Wing I thought did also.. Then to me Gun Sword and Saiyuki

I loved that show.. Son Goku was the man!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

death notes kinda sounded way to white to me idk gundams was pretty good though


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> death notes kinda sounded way to white to me idk gundams was pretty good though



way to white??? What do you mean?? lol..


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

love hina has officially the worst dubbing ever


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

I never wanted to watch that show! I never got what it was about... high school huh??? btw! post 900!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I never wanted to watch that show! I never got what it was about... high school huh??? btw! post 900!



It's actually quite funny. I liked it a lot. Just don't watch it in English. lol.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

i never watched it to the end.... Keitaro Urashima is determined to be accepted into Tokyo University, the hardest Japanese University of all to get into, because of a promise he made to a girl when he was young... a girl whose name he can't even remember. After failing to get into Tokyo U twice, he is kicked out by his parents and goes to live with his Grandmother at her hotel, but it seems it has been turned into an all girls boarding house. What's more, much to his surprise and to the tenants disgust, Keitaro is made manager of the boarding house.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's actually quite funny. I liked it a lot. Just don't watch it in English. lol.



yes agreed...man...i cried when i heard it in English


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, if Wile E, says so.. I'm going to watch it... But first there is a few others I prefer to watch.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> way to white??? What do you mean?? lol..



idk they just sounded way to much like americans is a better term  although i felt that L's voice didn't really fit lights wasnt to bad do you kinda get what im saying


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I can get what your saying. I did have a good laugh at L a lot of times.. May he R.I.P. lol


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

lol 
i liked L...i was disappointed when he died...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> OK Urgent Update for all people who watch NARUTO:Shippuuden
> 
> The movie has been finally uploaded for free. (legally of course)
> 
> ...



has anyone dl this yet?? I'm wanting to but I'll wait for a few to say its good enough?


Also. What anime mag. Do you guys read? I ask because my beloved Newtype-USA went out of production as of Feb... I had almost every issue till the last year and a half.. I'm so said..


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

uk have a lack of mags...we have neo which suck..cos most of the anime they review i had seen a couple years back...and Anime sfx but that only comes out every three moths or something...

i have a few french mags my friend got me. but i cant read French.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

and im not a fan of naruto so i haven't seen it


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

I got something to tell you guys and Read this. ITs the article that talks about A live action Death Note hitting the theaters in the US. Its the movie that has been out forever in a day in Japan. it will be across the US and in about 300 different theaters. IT sounds fun if its at the one I'm thinking it will be at.. But, I'd rather spend money to see Iron Man then a movie I have on my computer...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

better late that never...

i watched that movie the week it came out in japan..it was subbed so badly


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> better late that never...
> 
> i watched that movie the week it came out in japan..it was subbed so badly



+1 on that
also im going to see iron man at midnight on Thursday


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> +1 on that
> also im going to see iron man at midnight on Thursday



I could be able to see it on Wednesday night but a friend of mine wants it to be a date night with his wife... She runs one of the big movie theaters here... Damn it! I'll be going after work on Friday. I really don't want to be going to work at 4 in the morning just getting out seeing iron man... The drive and everything isn't worth it.. Besides I'll be seeing it about 3 times this weekend and only paying for once!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I could be able to see it on Wednesday night but a friend of mine wants it to be a date night with his wife... She runs one of the big movie theaters here... Damn it! I'll be going after work on Friday. I really don't want to be going to work at 4 in the morning just getting out seeing iron man... The drive and everything isn't worth it.. Besides I'll be seeing it about 3 times this weekend and only paying for once!



lol ya i would be going either except a buddy of mine is paying


oh ya for those of you who dont know tv-links.cc fixed their links so its working again


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2008)

Iron Man is my comic book hero! I play VS. System every week on Thursday night with friends. Talk about comics and do that sort of thing! I love that night! 

Added it back to the first post


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

does anyone else think that aquaman is the most useless hero

also my fav superhero (even though he has no super powers) would be batman

also does any one know of a site other than the ones listed that would have Code Geass R2?
all the sites listed have the  "this content has been removed from your region" thing its a long shot but someone here might know of a site


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> has anyone dl this yet?? I'm wanting to but I'll wait for a few to say its good enough?
> 
> 
> Also. What anime mag. Do you guys read? I ask because my beloved Newtype-USA went out of production as of Feb... I had almost every issue till the last year and a half.. I'm so said..



Downloaded it today and the quality is surprisingly great. The Storyline of the movie though was kind of lacking a little bit but it did not fail to take your attention away. I would say DL and try it. As far as i can say is that you will either like it or hate. 50 - 50 chance.

Also seriously is Love Hina really a good show????


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> does anyone else think that aquaman is the most useless hero
> 
> also my fav superhero (even though he has no super powers) would be batman
> 
> ...



http://eclipse.no-sekai.de/

torrents, and in HD.

see the archive for the rest, i only linked to the front page.

Love hina is a romantic comedy, with a bit of fanservice. its got boobs and babes without managing to offend anyone watching.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

anybody watching the new Macross??? it totaly pwnzors  - despite the odd fumble between mal & female chars :S of course it was by accident.....


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2008)

I'm watching it. shaping up to be a good show so far, i had fears it would be a clone of macross 7, but its not looking like that at all.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2008)

Ive been waited for it to get subbed for aaaaaaaageeeeeesss - nearly choked on my tea when i saw shinsen had released it. Macross kicks money butt - which reminds me i have to get a few of the models next time I visit Hong Kong. also maybe a few armored core ones but i cant seem to find those anywhere


----------



## das müffin mann (May 3, 2008)

i just watched the first ep and i must say holy shit they did a great job with the animation, i have a few armored core models laying around, we used to have a little vid game shop that sold a bunch of imports and things along that line, i think the store lasted 3 months (not a huge demand around here)

btw heres a site that has the ep up of macross
http://www.animetome.com/watch/macross-frontier/
idk if this site has been posted yet


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i just watched the first ep and i must say holy shit they did a great job with the animation, i have a few armored core models laying around, we used to have a little vid game shop that sold a bunch of imports and things along that line, i think the store lasted 3 months (not a huge demand around here)
> 
> btw heres a site that has the ep up of macross
> http://www.animetome.com/watch/macross-frontier/
> idk if this site has been posted yet



that site is behind. i watched ep 4 in HD over a week ago.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 4, 2008)

http://anime-media.com/category/macross-frontier-episodes/

this one is up to date has ep 5 up


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> http://anime-media.com/category/macross-frontier-episodes/
> 
> this one is up to date has ep 5 up



as a raw with no subs - its only just aired on TV.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 4, 2008)

well then soon enough my friend soon enough


----------



## Random Murderer (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


>



never knows best.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 5, 2008)

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v8316180wGkK4tYQ

ep5 of code geass R2 is subbed

edit:btw there is a nice twist at the end


----------



## tkpenalty (May 5, 2008)

How did I know that nunnaly would be used as a trap????

Man CG eps keep getting better and better...


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2008)

Now now, careful on the spoilers TK - i havent seen it yet


----------



## das müffin mann (May 16, 2008)

anybody know what day code geass r2 airs on?


----------



## Azazel (May 16, 2008)

in japan?


----------



## das müffin mann (May 16, 2008)

yup yup


----------



## Azazel (May 16, 2008)

i think its on Sunday nights...


----------



## das müffin mann (May 16, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2008)

I love that show! I can't wait till this weekend SO I have a working computer to watch the rest of the series!


----------



## das müffin mann (May 16, 2008)

i know its almost as good as death note if not on par with it, bloody good mix death note and gundam and thats what you get


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

my favourite part about geass is how it goes from a psychological thriller (death note) and them BAM all of a sudden mechs are everywhere. wheeeeeee i love it.


----------



## Azazel (May 16, 2008)

anyone watching soule eater ?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

Azazel said:


> anyone watching soule eater ?



i am. i dont see it as being particulary good, i've already decided its going to anime2  (mid-range shows in my storage setup)


----------



## Azazel (May 16, 2008)

lol  i like it  haven't watched anything good in a long time...iv been watching d grey man....im on episode 82....i think  everyone is going crazy over it...i think its just ok...  

any good new anime you would like to recommend me  something fresh from japan


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2008)

Azazel said:


> lol  i like it  haven't watched anything good in a long time...iv been watching d grey man....im on episode 82....i think  everyone is going crazy over it...i think its just ok...
> 
> any good new anime you would like to recommend me  something fresh from japan



ones currently airing that i'm watching (and enjoying more than soul eater) are

nabri no ou
code geass R2
Kyouran kazoku nikki
persona trinity


----------



## Azazel (May 16, 2008)

thx man  il check em out


----------



## Azazel (May 16, 2008)

oh hehe...iv seen the first two eps of 
Kyouran kazoku nikki and nabri no ou  

but persona trinity soul looks sweet  downloading as i type


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i know its almost as good as death note if not on par with it, bloody good mix death note and gundam and thats what you get



I know, I feel the same way! Funny thing is That now I'm right with Adult Swim... so I don't know what to think!!!! But, my video card is at home, and I'm about ready to leave for the weekend! Woot Woot! No more work!


----------



## KainXS (May 22, 2008)

anyone know of a good site for amv makers


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2008)

Would love to help ya man.... but that I don't know... just got to epi. 22 of Code... damn is it good!


----------



## Azazel (May 23, 2008)

KainXS said:


> anyone know of a good site for amv makers



http://www.animemusicvideos.org/home/home.php


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2008)

any reccomendations for (completed) series? i'm bored out of my mind here, and a decent (somewhat modern) show would go down well.

(in other words, something at least from the DVD generation - i have a heap of... well they look like VHS movies ripped to .avi they are so old, and that doesnt appeal)


----------



## Azazel (May 23, 2008)

emmm.... chrono crusade is pretty good


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2008)

Azazel said:


> emmm.... chrono crusade is pretty good



seen it... 

i've started watching evangelion again, still great after all these years (watching remastered version, so the video quality is a lot higher)


----------



## Azazel (May 23, 2008)

lol  emmm how about...slayers or blood+


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2008)

Mirage of Blaze, or Watch Desert Punk


----------



## Azazel (May 23, 2008)

desert punk is good  i liked that


----------



## Ahhzz (May 23, 2008)

blood+ is ok....Enjoying the Hellsing series for the first time....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2008)

news just in (or at least to me anyway) it seems that our Friends (I say our friends what i really mean is u americans - speaking from European perspective) have been busy making a Dragon Ball Z Movie. I never knew of this at all & by chance just stumbled into a forum which somebody had posted about it.....

Heres the link


looks like its gonna be another Dead Or Alive (epic fail)

Its an asian manga/anime with asian characters but that dont stop the directors from casting goku by a white western/european actor....

read on my brothers


----------



## das müffin mann (May 23, 2008)

does anyone know if they are making another season of GITS: sac, still one of my top3 shows and i could go for some new ep's


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> news just in (or at least to me anyway) it seems that our Friends (I say our friends what i really mean is u americans - speaking from European perspective) have been busy making a Dragon Ball Z Movie. I never knew of this at all & by chance just stumbled into a forum which somebody had posted about it.....
> 
> Heres the link
> 
> ...



I said something in a thread a while back about it, but I haven't had the interwebz for a few weeks so I have to really get caught up on things! lol

and des.. I'm looking now because I haven't heard but there might be....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

I didn't find anything on Ghost In the Shell.. But I do offer some sites on a movie that just came out.. It's called Vexille. Its from the people that did Appleseed and looks to be good!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I didn't find anything on Ghost In the Shell.. But I do offer some sites on a movie that just came out.. It's called Vexille. Its from the people that did Appleseed and looks to be good!



Ghost in the Shell series you can find on 

www.animecrunch.com

And about Vexille i would definitely recommend you to get the DVD. The movies is good.


----------



## KainXS (May 25, 2008)

you can get ghost in the shell at animeeden but it costs 5 bucks a month, thats what I use


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

I can't believe Episode 22 of Code Geass.... I haven't even watched 23 because I'm still at ahhh because of everything... I think after  season 2 gets highter then episode 15, will I go and watch the last one of season 1, and then the next 15... good thing there on Episode 8 all ready!


----------



## das müffin mann (May 26, 2008)

just watched ep 8 of geass r2, and i still cant predict what the hell is going to happen next


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Sh1t, I thought that it was going to be a peaceful ending to episode 22... but no! It went all crazy! so, I'm going to stop thinking I know what the hell is going on and just watch! lol... Its nothing like GITS, or Deathnote! Better! 

Edit:... GITS.. way better... damn my love for it!


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

i loveee GITS..its the only anime dvd i ever buy. it feels wrong to download such a great series


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Hell ya to that! I'm grabbing up all the DVD movies that they shell out!


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

there are 5 mives in the uk (two of which are just movie versions of first and second gig) im just hoping that they make a 3rd gig


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, they have the same in the US. I'm so wanting a third! They left it wide open! It might be after they make the "live action" movie...


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

yeah i really hope that the movie doesn't suck and that they dont sell out to the us produsers


----------



## Random Murderer (May 26, 2008)

Azazel said:


> there are 5 mives in the uk (two of which are just movie versions of first and second gig) im just hoping that they make a 3rd gig



considering 2nd gig's success they would be stupid to not either continue 2nd or make a 3rd gig.


----------



## djisas (May 26, 2008)

well if anyone of u has read the mangas, u know quite well that all the gits anime up to now is only a fraction of them...
if they were to do a movie based on man machine interface, and with all the visual glory the manga has it would be a feast, even better if they did a new gig...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Thats the thing... I don't know of any places to read or get manga of that nature... the comic's store here has only the popular... I guess I need to check B&N...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats the thing... I don't know of any places to read or get manga of that nature... the comic's store here has only the popular... I guess I need to check B&N...



you can have it imported.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> you can have it imported.



and what, 5 more bucks to send... no thank you... Just check the stores...


----------



## djisas (May 26, 2008)

i didnt need to import it thought, my fav store had them laing there for me, just get it from amazon or achonia and u will be well served...
believe me the mangas are awesome...
A lot more than everything else animated...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

djisas said:


> i didnt need to import it thought, my fav store had them laing there for me, just get it from amazon or achonia and u will be well served...
> believe me the mangas are awesome...
> A lot more than everything else animated...



Yeah, I love to read Comics like a mad guy, but I've found places where I can get them a week later on here... But Manga is different... If I can find a place, for good price, I'd buy.. but not yet... I'll check them out later on


----------



## djisas (May 26, 2008)

if u on Europe buying from us might come surprisingly cheaper than any EU store... 
Ive been doing it...
It might just take a little longer to arrive depending on shipping method...


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats the thing... I don't know of any places to read or get manga of that nature... the comic's store here has only the popular... I guess I need to check B&N...



i got all de gits mangas...form waterstones


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Well, I'm somewhere in the us, so I'll have to see how the websites are...


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

ebay will have em for sure  i remember amazon uk had them overpriced. not sre about amazon us


----------



## djisas (May 27, 2008)

Amazon us has them priced ok, but with the $ so cheap it is worth...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

I'll try it out... What do you say is the best Manga to start?
Anyone?

Give me links for Anything Manga and I'll post it on the first post!


----------



## djisas (May 28, 2008)

There is ghost in the shell, lodoss war, blame, saikano, chobits, etc...
These are some personal preferences but of great quality...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

Hey, I'm open to any Manga, and love it all non the less!


----------



## djisas (May 28, 2008)

another good choice would be robot from range muarata, a compilation of short stories from the best in the business, it is more focused in art as it is mostly color, it is a big format with photo quality, there are only 3 out of over 10 translated thought, but its worth all the money...


----------



## Azazel (Jun 1, 2008)

how many episodes of macross frontier are there


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

Wikipedia Says that there is 25 episodes...

Also, anyone seen Hell Girl?


----------



## Azazel (Jun 1, 2008)

are they all out?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

From what I know is that they are on episode 8 now in Japan... And there is no telling if the series is going to even stop at 25... because of the whole 13 episode series thing...


----------



## cooler (Jun 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, I'm open to any Manga, and love it all non the less!



my personal fav manga
Air gear - awesome art and nice story
bitter virgin - love story (the best love story ever).btw this story pretty sad


other
death note not my fav but awesome as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

I've watched a few of the Air gear Anime, and I do like it a lot.. but forgot which episode I stopped on! lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I've watched a few of the Air gear Anime, and I do like it a lot.. but forgot which episode I stopped on! lol



the air gear anime... just stopped 

I'd like a link to the manga, downloadable form if possible. The anime stopped despite how much i loved it, so the manga would let me finally see how it ended.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

It just stopped???? Tell me more


----------



## Azazel (Jun 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> From what I know is that they are on episode 8 now in Japan... And there is no telling if the series is going to even stop at 25... because of the whole 13 episode series thing...



oh i just downloaded episode nine  Hope its not RAW


----------



## cooler (Jun 1, 2008)

air gear anime stop at vol 9-10 on manga



Cold Storm said:


> It just stopped???? Tell me more


because it suck(hey it only me) i love the manga alot more


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

It should be all right... I think Episode 9 aired this week sometime...


----------



## Azazel (Jun 1, 2008)

cool  i still watching ep 4  its pretty good so far.

iv downloaded all of air gear stii have not finished it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It just stopped???? Tell me more



they finished season 1, and stopped. they never continued making the anime. Its not like other anime where they make up an ending to have some sort of conclusion, its in the middle of everything and it was just never finished/continued.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> they finished season 1, and stopped. they never continued making the anime. Its not like other anime where they make up an ending to have some sort of conclusion, its in the middle of everything and it was just never finished/continued.



Damn, that really sucks... isn't it a Newer anime?? maybe its just taking awhile to get the next season up??? 

BTW, over a thousand posts here! woot woot!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Damn, that really sucks... isn't it a Newer anime?? maybe its just taking awhile to get the next season up???
> 
> BTW, over a thousand posts here! woot woot!



no i saw air gear quite some time ago. might be new to the USA, but all 25 eps aired a long time ago in japan.
 a quick search for air gear found me a torrent hosted 270 days ago, containing all 25 eps.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah i downloaded the eps a few months ago


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

They show in Wikipedia that they aired in 2006... And there is a special episode... Hmmmm


----------



## Azazel (Jun 1, 2008)

maybe it was too ecchi in it for the US 


i


----------



## djisas (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmm i have the first air gear volume, it is quite good, and death note too...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2008)

latest macross frontier episode is a good laugh - for those that dont get it, theyre shooting a remake of the macross zero movie. the movie wasnt that bad, but it was barely macross at all... and now its a movie in the frontier universe.

Good way to tie it all in, imo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

I really didn't like the movie ether. I haven't started watching Frontier yet. I just started watching Hell Girl... First Episode was all right. I need to start watching Frontier, 00, and soul eater


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I really didn't like the movie ether. I haven't started watching Frontier yet. I just started watching Hell Girl... First Episode was all right. I need to start watching Frontier, 00, and soul eater



frontier is challenging macross 7 as my favourite macross. The tie-ins with the other shows is great too, for them to explain away the crap movie as an actual movie IN the universe (as opposed to being part of the actual macross universe) was a great move. Its also somewhat funny seeing them re-enact various scenes from the movie


Hows hell girl? i havent seen any of it yet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

For Anime Horror, it is pretty good! I will be watching more of the show probably come today since I don't have anything but the change of Vista 64 bit


----------



## Azazel (Jun 7, 2008)

frontier is pretty sweet anime series so far  not usually into mecha


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

I love Mecha type anime! SO far I'm still trying to watch GunXsword... on dvd 5 right now.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I love Mecha type anime! SO far I'm still trying to watch GunXsword... on dvd 5 right now.. lol



hmmm i have that somewhere.... *begins the search*

ahh i remember that! quite a good anime to be honest.

I think i'll start downloading hell girl now, see how it is...


----------



## djisas (Jun 7, 2008)

its is great!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2008)

djisas said:


> its is great!!



gunX, or hell girl?


Hell girls real title is Jigoku shoujo, for those who want japanese/dual audio. Hell girl is the american dubbed version... for some reason i thought we were talking about a new show, but it seems to have aired/completed ages ago.

Downloading it anyway, one more for the pile!


----------



## djisas (Jun 7, 2008)

hell girl...
Gunx was an interesting one...


----------



## Azazel (Jun 7, 2008)

oh hell girl is Jigoku shoujo, i saw that ages ago  yeah its good


----------



## djisas (Jun 7, 2008)

there are 2, and i think the third is coming...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

I didn't know that it was so old until I wikipedia it a few hours ago. I got the American Version because I didn't know if it being a show.. I saw subtitles and so forth... lol.. 

I really like GunX, but just haven't thought about getting it all! Need another hdd now! lol


----------



## Azazel (Jun 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I love Mecha type anime! SO far I'm still trying to watch GunXsword... on dvd 5 right now.. lol



i only like samurai 7 and some other one. which for some odd reason i have forgotten its name...

dam 
il check out gunxsword though


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

Samurai 7 was a strange one at that! But, I still liked it. There was one also that game out the same time as Gunxsword, but I forget what it was... something with Gun in the title also...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Samurai 7 was a strange one at that! But, I still liked it. There was one also that game out the same time as Gunxsword, but I forget what it was... something with Gun in the title also...



trigun? its older, but somewhat similar.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 8, 2008)

samurai gun?


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 8, 2008)

are there any new decent vampire/demon anime series released this year or any new mecha sereis that have been released this year? (that isn't gundam)


----------



## djisas (Jun 8, 2008)

Vampire night for vampires and soul eater for demons...
Note that soul eater is on a whole different level than we are used to...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

And you have Macross Frontier that has just came out. Code Geass is going on its second season and looking to be great! 

@Djisas, The your right with it being Vampire, but from what Ign says its called Vampire Knights... Probably one of the easiest things you can mistake that word for... God I hate silent letters! 

Everything else that came from the Japanese spring shows is just a lot of physiological type shows like Real Drive: based off the psychedelic bits of the last 20 mins of the movie "The Abyss". And HIMITSU: THE REVELATION : which a show about individual murders that happen but because of the same secret.

LIke all ways, I'll wait for the season to end before I go for any of these anime... Just how I am.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 8, 2008)

of i forgot about code geass....maybe i di like nech after all


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw a picture of what happens in Episode 22.... I was in the middle of 22 before I saw it... haven't watched the last two episodes yet of the first season! lol


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 11, 2008)

djisas said:


> Vampire night for vampires and soul eater for demons...
> Note that soul eater is on a whole different level than we are used to...



ah cool thx i just had a quick look on youtube to hopefully get a preview of either of those vampire knights doesn't look to bad but soul eater kinda looks like another god awful mess like bleach/naruto. >.<'

thx though I'll defiantly check out Vampire Knight 

@ Cold Storm: ohhh another macross part :O
and i got the first ep of Code Geass awhile ago but wasn't able to find more eps at the time


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> ah cool thx i just had a quick look on youtube to hopefully get a preview of either of those vampire knights doesn't look to bad but soul eater kinda looks like another god awful mess like bleach/naruto. >.<'
> 
> thx though I'll defiantly check out Vampire Knight
> 
> ...



If you look now for Code Geass you should be able to get the full first season of it... if not, PM me about it and I'll see what I can do for ya.


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 11, 2008)

ah sweeeeet will do :O


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn....does anyone follow Macross Frontier?? 

Who do you think does the guy in the red fighter belongs to?? (Could it be the Vajra?)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Damn....does anyone follow Macross Frontier??
> 
> Who do you think does the guy in the red fighter belongs to?? (Could it be the Vajra?)



I need to get watching that series! Now, I have nothing to post or write!!! 

BTW, I like the avatar and sig!


----------



## djisas (Jun 12, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Damn....does anyone follow Macross Frontier??
> 
> Who do you think does the guy in the red fighter belongs to?? (Could it be the Vajra?)



He does, actually his kind seems to hold control over the vajra, they simply destroyed a nest to prevent its data to be acquired by the sms, meaning they have control over them and use them like weapons...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Damn....does anyone follow Macross Frontier??
> 
> Who do you think does the guy in the red fighter belongs to?? (Could it be the Vajra?)



without spoilers, the pilot obviously isnt entirely human. There appears to be some group that is trying to keep the vajra hidden/out of public view.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> without spoilers, the pilot obviously isnt entirely human. There appears to be some group that is trying to keep the vajra hidden/out of public view.



Well lets just keep it at this? (if you watched the last episode you will know that more people are involved such as this pilot.


----------



## Spacegoast (Jun 13, 2008)

A good series I like is Capeta. Its about a boy who dreams of becoming a race car driver in Japan. He starts out racing go-karts and gradually moves up. It a great series and 52 episodes.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If you look now for Code Geass you should be able to get the full first season of it... if not, PM me about it and I'll see what I can do for ya.



PM me with info. Just don't feel like searching, atm. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> PM me with info. Just don't feel like searching, atm. lol.



YHPM!

All right, I just read a article at IGN talking about the fall of anime and manga... So, I wanted to know what you guys felt about this?  Do you guys feel its right? Or, do you guys think there is no way for it to happen!??!

Me personally I don't think that Anime/manga is dying. It may be at a stand steal but, I don't think anime/manga can die. Points being that you have more and more people coming to see the cosplays and then grab up their popular shows/series. Then, you have artists and writers that have the feel that anime could be better then real shows because of the fact it is allowed more to show and more to your imaginations. 

Well, thats my stand point, what about your guys!?


----------



## djisas (Jun 14, 2008)

Are they crazy??
The industry sells billions, it is the most profitable industry in japan and exists for decades, the oldest anime anidb records dates from 1917...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

djisas said:


> Are they crazy??
> The industry sells billions, it is the most profitable industry in japan and exists for decades, the oldest anime anidb records dates from 1917...



Thats just my thought on it also... It is one of the, if not biggest, stuff that is going in Japan.. I don't see why the hell they think it would die! Japan will never let Anime/Manga die!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2008)

it might die in the USA, but it cant in japan.

In japan they prefer animated over live action... its like saying anime is too popular in the USA so now hollywood is going down.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it might die in the USA, but it cant in japan.
> 
> In japan they prefer animated over live action... its like saying anime is too popular in the USA so now hollywood is going down.



If you've ever seen any live action Japanese TV, you would fully understand why anime is so popular.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If you've ever seen any live action Japanese TV, you would fully understand why anime is so popular.



Oh my, I understand why they would say Anime is better! I feel that Anime is better then most Hollywood shows here. The movies don't make me want to fall asleep every time I watch them, and you can't count how many movies have to you special fx just to get what they want onto the screen...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh my, I understand why they would say Anime is better! I feel that Anime is better then most Hollywood shows here. The movies don't make me want to fall asleep every time I watch them, and you can't count how many movies have to you special fx just to get what they want onto the screen...



yeah i've been on a movie bender recently... and watched a lot of american TV shows.

Compare them to say naruto: nothing recently is even remotely that long running.
code geass, death note: find me an american show even half as interesting and i'll watch it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah i've been on a movie bender recently... and watched a lot of american TV shows.
> 
> Compare them to say naruto: nothing recently is even remotely that long running.
> code geass, death note: find me an american show even half as interesting and i'll watch it



Here, here. .... I can't find anything besides House, and Two and a Half Men, that even get me to want to watch every episode... Only the Comic book movies even get me wanting to go to the movies and see them...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Here, here. .... I can't find anything besides House, and Two and a Half Men, that even get me to want to watch every episode... Only the Comic book movies even get me wanting to go to the movies and see them...



House and CSI are the only 2 that capture my interest ever.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> House and CSI are the only 2 that capture my interest ever.



I stopped watching CSI this last year... That "strike" really got me to stop watching most tv.... But, I wish they could do some type of "House" for anime!  All we have is stuff like case closed, and Magical Detective Loki, and others...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 16, 2008)

Apparently death note was running on the local SBS network........ WTF WHY DIDNT ANYONE TELL ME THIS!??!?! 

Btw... this is anime nation, not American TV show nation.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Btw... this is anime nation, not American TV show nation.



Which means it's a place for anime junkies to hang out and BS. Doesn't mean every post has to be anime related.

Besides, you're just jealous that we get better TV programs than you guys do.  lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Btw... this is anime nation, not American TV show nation.



Hey, its my thread, and I can post in it the way shown fit! lol... nah, The only reason we even had this discussion is because of the fact that The article that I posted read that Anime is dying... Which isn't true in the least! I just wish Anime Nation was on my Cable provider... I have the Video on Demand stuff... but thats about 5 shows, and all just total bs... run the same shows over and over again... lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> blah blah blah blah Magical...



shopping arcade abenobashi?

msaa = teh winz.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah =teh winz.



Code Geass= teh winz! 

lol.. I even forgot about what i had Magical in... "Bro, whats that on your back?"


----------



## djisas (Jun 16, 2008)

Abenobashi is like the ultimate comedy, it is insanely fun and crazy...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 16, 2008)

djisas said:


> Abenobashi is like the ultimate comedy, it is insanely fun and crazy...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

djisas said:


> Abenobashi is like the ultimate comedy, it is insanely fun and crazy...



That is true, Abenobashi, is one of my favorites! I just had to get at my bro, about it! lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Code Geass= teh winz!
> "Bro, whats that on your back?"



the penguins are back! RUN!


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought this the other day... just waiting for it to arrive.






















I don't think i'll put it with my gundam/FMP gashapon (SP?) and models


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

That model looks sweet! You have to post the link to buy it! I'd like to see it! Also, if anyone has links to buy models, anime, or manga, I'll throw the sites on the first post!


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 18, 2008)

I just purchased it off some guy on ebay that sells a lot of mecha stuff lol

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=180252429846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008

when i get my Go!Cam I'll post pics of some of my mecha and stuff xD


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

i have a good site for anime models. problem is the site is full of hentai as well 
so i don't think i can post a link


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2008)

Azazel said:


> i have a good site for anime models. problem is the site is full of hentai as well
> so i don't think i can post a link



lmao... Nice one man! Just PM me it!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2008)

i say post it with a disclaimed.

"This link contains potential adult themes. do not click it if you are at work, or not legally allowed to in your country"


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.up1.co.uk/

"This link contains potential adult themes. do not click it if you are at work, or not legally allowed to in your country"
i forgot to mention  the site only deliver to the uk. it imports everything from the us to sell to us poor brits


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 19, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Apparently death note was running on the local SBS network........ WTF WHY DIDNT ANYONE TELL ME THIS!??!?!
> 
> Btw... this is anime nation, not American TV show nation.



its on ABC2, ABC2 has been having a fair amount of anime on it since it started '


----------



## Skrabrug (Jun 19, 2008)

ok my new Go!Cam arrived from japan today... its quality was a lot less than i thought sadly... i know its only a 1.3 mega pixel camera and not to expect great quality but i did check out youtube for video footage of tis quality first and it didn't seem as blurry as mine it : /

anyway took some pics of some of my mecha, one or two more models/figures that aren't in the pic because they are still packed away xD (and I've just realized theres a dead pixel on this monitor....)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

Those look pretty nice Skrabrug! Glad you shared them with us! 

And az.... Lmao... That's all I have to say.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jun 26, 2008)

So AnimeExpo (Los Angeles) is just around the corner (July 3-6), anyone in the States planning on going?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 26, 2008)

who watch 

"The Jungle Was Always Nice, Then Came Guu"


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> So AnimeExpo (Los Angeles) is just around the corner (July 3-6), anyone in the States planning on going?



If I lived around the LA area! I'll be making sure to keep up with the news!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> who watch
> 
> "The Jungle Was Always Nice, Then Came Guu"



Jungle wa itsumo hale nochi guu - it also has two sequels, which are almost the same as new seasons except under different names.

Great comedy anime.


----------



## Spacegoast (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone into basketball will like the Buzzer Beater anime. Its pretty funny too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> who watch
> 
> "The Jungle Was Always Nice, Then Came Guu"



randomly, i met a girl at a party who asked me about this anime on friday night/sat morning. She just walked up and asked me if i'd heard of the show.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow... People know that your THAT into Anime huh Mussels?? And I've seen that basketball anime... but never got into the "Sport" type anime..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow... People know that your THAT into Anime huh Mussels?? And I've seen that basketball anime... but never got into the "Sport" type anime..



Unless it involves a lot of humor, and gratuitous boobage. lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2008)

look at the stuff from Clamp, not to mention Masami Obari


----------



## cooler (Jul 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the air gear anime... just stopped
> 
> I'd like a link to the manga, downloadable form if possible. The anime stopped despite how much i loved it, so the manga would let me finally see how it ended.



try here. btw you have to reg 
http://www.vnmanga.com/

you should try tenjou tenge too


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2008)

well i know this is probably more american but it looks more anime style anyhow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akJygsSXcjw


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Rockman! The animes that they made are the greatest! The new and old ones like the one you posted!


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 3, 2008)

so yeah in less then 11.5 hrs I will be at Anime Expo in Los Angeles Convention Center the biggest anime con in the country. After the Con Im gonna post pics of the cosplayers and all the crap imma buy. If anyone is in or around LA area day passes are only $25.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn I wish I had time off! Can't wait to see those pictures my man!!!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 7, 2008)

Batman-Gotham.Knight


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn.....anyone know where you can find any of the Megaman series ???


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

Become a member of Ashentech and we'll give you more anime then you can squeeze into a pill bottle.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 7, 2008)

Back for all 4 days of the AX. Still uploading about 130 pictures on Flickr so once thats done ill post it. I didnt take as many pictures as i wanted. There were only a small hand full of good cosplayers and very small hand full of group cosplayers. I didnt dress up this yr cuz i didnt decide to go till about a month before the event. I am planning to for next yr so by then ill have them finished. Anywho heres a lil peek at what i got my hands on while i was there, not everything was from AX08 some from 07 and some from through out the yrs 

FYI AX '09 will be at the Los Angeles Convention Center again July 2-5.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks pretty good my man! Can't wait to see all the cosplay people and groups!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Become a member of Ashentech and we'll give you more anime then you can squeeze into a pill bottle.



No Prob's m8. Will check it out tomorrow because its late now and i need to get my ZZZ's.


----------



## holy_ (Jul 7, 2008)

Code Geass and Gundam 00 =)


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright Alright here it is all 100+ pics on Flickr 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/28392877@N08/sets/72157606022093730/


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll look at that stuff after work Neo, and holy welcome.


----------



## holy_ (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha nice to know that there is anime thread in TPU


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Become a member of Ashentech and we'll give you more anime then you can squeeze into a pill bottle.



that bottle better hold about 4TB


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Become a member of Ashentech and we'll give you more anime then you can squeeze into a pill bottle.



No thanks. I made the X1950 clubhouse there, then someone deleted my account. 

I'm NEVER going there again. Thanks for wasting my time ashentech.


lol code geass... is getting so unpredictable.

Who would have known that:

-Kallen will switch sides
-Lelouch will go emo 
-Shirley died
-Orange (Jeremiah) is loyal to lelouch now


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 7, 2008)

Who watched batman: gotham knight?

its kinda like animatrix


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

I love Batman: Gotham Knight. It was so good to hear the orginial voice of the animated Batman. 

As for Ashenteh, We're re amping a few things around there. We're doing more along the lines of anime and stuff like that. That's the only reason I say for someone to go over there... We do give out the, bad stuff there and since it's from a person that doesn't care what we do, it's not like we will get in trouble for showing.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 8, 2008)

Just wanna show you what I just finished putting together today. The stand was originally red so I just sprayed painted a few parts flat black. I still need to paint the OverFlag. Once I get my paints in the mail then I can get started on Exia and Dynames. 

Man I havent built a gundam since Wing Gundam Endless Waltz


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 8, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Just wanna show you what I just finished putting together today. The stand was originally red so I just sprayed painted a few parts flat black. I still need to paint the OverFlag. Once I get my paints in the mail then I can get started on Exia and Dynames.
> 
> Man I havent built a gundam since Wing Gundam Endless Waltz



You mean mobile suit.


DAMN YOU! I WANT ONE  I WANT THE FLAG I WANT THE FLAG!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 8, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Just wanna show you what I just finished putting together today. The stand was originally red so I just sprayed painted a few parts flat black. I still need to paint the OverFlag. Once I get my paints in the mail then I can get started on Exia and Dynames.
> 
> Man I havent built a gundam since Wing Gundam Endless Waltz



endless waltz
still one of the best movies i've ever seen...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> endless waltz
> still one of the best movies i've ever seen...



lol, go watch paprika and let it get knocked back a notch.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 8, 2008)

Mussels said:


> lol, go watch paprika and let it get knocked back a notch.



if i could find it...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> if i could find it...



ygpm.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> DAMN YOU! I WANT ONE  I WANT THE FLAG I WANT THE FLAG!!!!



Ah you should have said something. I would have picked one up for you and mail it out. I got all 3 plamos for $20usd each. When I got home I checked ebay and they were going for $40+ after shipping!!!
Theres another anime con in Sept that i might go to if the same comp has a booth there I'll probably pick up more

Also any work by Satoshi Kon or Makoto Shinkai is worth watching


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No thanks. I made the X1950 clubhouse there, then someone deleted my account.
> 
> I'm NEVER going there again. Thanks for wasting my time ashentech.
> 
> ...



didn't kallen just get captured?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> didn't kallen just get captured?



arent spoilers a bad idea 

i hadnt seen the latest ep when TK posted that, so it kinda peeved me a bit.

oh and her names karen, its just that the japs dont have a letter R


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 9, 2008)

Mussels said:


> arent spoilers a bad idea
> 
> i hadnt seen the latest ep when TK posted that, so it kinda peeved me a bit.
> 
> oh and her names karen, its just that the japs dont have a letter R



NOOOO!!!!
you disgrace my famirry!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, I haven't even watched any of R2 yet.. but won't listen or read these... lol.. I'll just jump to something else..

Neo, I saw your pictures this morning.. They where great my man!


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 9, 2008)

you should try to go to AX next yr... nice lil excuse to visit the states too. AX is THE convention to fly out to here. I dont think theres a bigger anime related convention in the US. This yr was like 43k ppl.

Next yr I wanna dress up (and be an attention whore) as Domo-kun, Ginko(mushishi), and Stein hakasei(soul eater)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, I would love to... But I have the Daytona Race to go to next year, and I just like Races to much! lol Plus, no cross country riding for me! lol


----------



## holy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> didn't kallen just get captured?



Oh some people don't like spoilers  but that's right =)

I'm spoiler-ing it again 
Want to watch eps 13! (already out though)


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> arent spoilers a bad idea
> 
> i hadnt seen the latest ep when TK posted that, so it kinda peeved me a bit.
> 
> oh and her names karen, its just that the japs dont have a letter R



You wanna mess with a Japanese person? Tell them your name is Larry Riley. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2008)

Lmao, thats pretty nice right there! lol


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You wanna mess with a Japanese person? Tell them your name is Larry Riley. lol.



Q. what do the japanese do when they have an erection?

A. Vote.


----------



## das müffin mann (Jul 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Q. what do the japanese do when they have an erection?
> 
> A. Vote.


----------



## cooler (Jul 11, 2008)

Cold Storm i would like to change my fav anime 
first Slayers series 
second Cromartie High School


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

Cooler it's done for ya my man. And holy. I forgot to tell you that I like that signature! Pretty bad a$$!


----------



## razaron (Jul 13, 2008)

sign me up
name:razaron
reason: ever since i watched dragonballz when it was getting dubbed ive been hooked on anime 
i havent seen many but i like
favourites:dragon ball z
                afro samurai
                bleach
                genshiken (not sure how good it is, was high while watching)

recomendations for animes would be helpful because theres so many boring ones

ps. wheres the damned hentai club at


----------



## razaron (Jul 13, 2008)

sorry for the double post
could you add Guyver to my favourites aswell, thanks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

All right Razaron, thanks for the post. Now welcome to the club. If you want to PM me we'll talk hentai. Thats something that shouldn't be discussed because of it's nature..


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> arent spoilers a bad idea
> 
> i hadnt seen the latest ep when TK posted that, so it kinda peeved me a bit.
> 
> oh and her names karen, its just that the japs dont have a letter R



Lets ask w1zz for spoiler tags


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Lets ask w1zz for spoiler tags



just did. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

I think it would be a good idea. I mean, at lease it lets others not know whats going on...


----------



## holy_ (Jul 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Cooler it's done for ya my man. And holy. I forgot to tell you that I like that signature! Pretty bad a$$!



And yours too 
It's based on Asus mobo and RAM right? Or Gundam lol

Oh Code Geass R2 eps 13 is so cool! Waiting for eps 14 now!
And it's OP and ED change too


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2008)

The Robot is from Super Robot Wars. But my name is based off my mother board and ram. Maximus/Rampage Formula, with Crucial Ballistix Tracers.

I will have to download R2 once I get back from my Trip. I just finished Macross Frontier! 

Thank You for the kind words


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Lets ask w1zz for spoiler tags



Just change the text color to white. like this:

SPOILER

Wile E's example of a spoiler

/SPOILER


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Just change the text color to white. like this:
> 
> SPOILER
> 
> ...



far too much effort. i'm lazy and forgetful.

edit: also its visible when quoted, so it'd spoilerise anyway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

I say spoiler's should just be typed in white... But, if we can get the code to work, then I'm all for it!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> far too much effort. i'm lazy and forgetful.
> 
> edit: also its visible when quoted, so it'd spoilerise anyway.



Yeah, but isn't as much as a contrast as the black text, so it's still easier to ignore.

Anyway, that's only my suggestion if we don't get the spoiler tag. It's seems to be the best alternative.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but isn't as much as a contrast as the black text, so it's still easier to ignore.
> 
> Anyway, that's only my suggestion if we don't get the spoiler tag. It's seems to be the best alternative.



SPOILER


OMG THIS IS A SPOILER


/SPOILER

ok so its not TOO hard to do.... but for people with different color themes or whatever, it wont work so well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, your right there Mussels... Not every one has the normal looking Internet browser. Everyone wants one of their own.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 14, 2008)

FYI THORA released Shinkai Makoto's Byousoku 5 Centimeter in BluRay.... All i can say is WOW. 
The art, backgrounds, animation is just AMAZING. 

Also if you into anything moe check out Strike Witches. Its chalk full of lolis, pantsu, big guns, mecha legs, school mizuki, mahou shojo, and even a girl with an eye patch all in one anime. Only in Japan!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been wanting to watch 5 Centimeters per second. I love all his work! The other two anime movies where out of this world! 

I'll have to think about downloading that second one..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol. What a coincidence. I just picked Thora's 1080p 5cm/s the day before yesterday on the Box.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> FYI THORA released Shinkai Makoto's Byousoku 5 Centimeter in BluRay.... All i can say is WOW.
> The art, backgrounds, animation is just AMAZING.
> 
> Also if you into anything moe check out Strike Witches. Its chalk full of lolis, pantsu, big guns, mecha legs, school mizuki, mahou shojo, and even a girl with an eye patch all in one anime. Only in Japan!!



getting both now, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## razaron (Jul 18, 2008)

has animecrazy been working dodgy for anyone. it seems the servers are quite full.

EDIT: my bad....... seems i was just having bad luck all day. its working now.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 19, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> FYI THORA released Shinkai Makoto's Byousoku 5 Centimeter in BluRay.... All i can say is WOW.
> The art, backgrounds, animation is just AMAZING.
> 
> Also if you into anything moe check out Strike Witches. Its chalk full of lolis, pantsu, big guns, mecha legs, school mizuki, mahou shojo, and even a girl with an eye patch all in one anime. Only in Japan!!



I think authorities would seize the latter here


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2008)

I just got done watching 5 Centimeters, and I gotta say it was WOW.. I love the guys work, but this made me REALLY love his work... I was drawn right into it from the start...


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 19, 2008)

Isnt 5cm great? Ending is probably one of my most favorite. Its a sad ending yet not a sad ending tho a realistic ending i think.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2008)

i watched 5 centimeters and while i realised it was quality, it just never got me that interested. Not my type of movie i guess.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, all his movies, really don't grab the majourity of the aud. That's because its more of a heart to heart type of thing.. Not, a lot of people get into his movies. Its a love, hate type of thing..


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok I just finished watching Shingetsutan Tsukihime and I highly suggest this if any of you have watched Fate/Stay Night. If you already dont know both of these are base off of TypeMoon's Visual Novels. Both stories are set in the same world but completely different stories. 

Also theres a series of movies Gekijouban Kara no Kyoukai (Garden of sinners) also by TypeMoon (their first novel) which was the prototype for Shingetsutan Tsukihime. Theres also references to Fate/Stay Night and Tsukihime. The first 2 movies have been released.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll have to really get that! Sounds pretty good to watch!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Ok I just finished watching Shingetsutan Tsukihime and I highly suggest this if any of you have watched Fate/Stay Night. If you already dont know both of these are base off of TypeMoon's Visual Novels. Both stories are set in the same world but completely different stories.
> 
> Also theres a series of movies Gekijouban Kara no Kyoukai (Garden of sinners) also by TypeMoon (their first novel) which was the prototype for Shingetsutan Tsukihime. Theres also references to Fate/Stay Night and Tsukihime. The first 2 movies have been released.



seen the first two, i think fate/stay is the better of them. Shingetsutan is decent but it felt a bit rushed in places.

havent seen that movie yet, i'll go grab it now.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah that usually happens when you take a visual novel or a long manga series and make it into only a 12 episode anime. 
I just started playing the visual novel of Tsukihime... soo much reading but it should give A LOT more detail about the characters and story.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2008)

I just started re-watching Evangelion again. It's been at least a year and a half, if not 2 since I last sat down and watched it. I think it was just the little kick I needed to get me out of my Anime doldrums.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 23, 2008)

I remember the first time i watched Eva and when i saw the last 2 eps i was like WTF is this 
I could understand the death threats that Hideaki Anno and Yoshiyuki Sadamoto got. 
then when The End of Eva came out 

Speaking of which seems like the live action Eva movie is on its way in production. But no official news has been announced yet.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 28, 2008)

I got into anime originally with the stuff like DBZ and Pokemon, and then everything that came on toonami and adult swim for a while before looking elsewhere for anime.  Favorite place to get anime is the internet through torrents, since it's too expensive to purchase large volumes 

Favorite movies:  Akira, Ninja Scroll, Voices of a Distant Star
Favorite shows:  Elfen Lied, Noir, DBZ (cell saga and earlier), Crest/Banner of the Stars, Gundam: 08th MS Team, and probably some others I'm forgetting . . . 

I've watched and enjoyed a lot more than just those, but I didn't want to just list them all as being my "favorites"


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, just tell me your all time two of both... and I'll add ya to the list my man! 

Btw: did you like the new movie from the guy that made Voices? 5 centimeters?


----------



## theJesus (Jul 28, 2008)

movies:  akira, voices
shows:  elfen lied, noir

didn't know about 5 centimeters, I'll look into it when I get a chance


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

I really liked Noir, but I want more of it! Story was pretty good! 

I really like the 3 movies that the maker of Voices did.. They were very detailed to say the lease... But, they are not ones that EVERYONE will enjoy..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2008)

Man, I have the Platinum Edition boxed set of Evangelion. It has both the TV endings, and the Director's Cut endings. Watched the TV ending last night, and man, I forgot just how crap it was compared to the Director's cut. Gonna watch the Director's cut tonight to get that half-assed ending out of my head. lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 29, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I got into anime originally with the stuff like DBZ and Pokemon, and then everything that came on toonami and adult swim for a while before looking elsewhere for anime.  Favorite place to get anime is the internet through torrents, since it's too expensive to purchase large volumes
> 
> Favorite movies:  Akira, Ninja Scroll, Voices of a Distant Star
> Favorite shows:  Elfen Lied, Noir, DBZ (cell saga and earlier), Crest/Banner of the Stars, Gundam: 08th MS Team, and probably some others I'm forgetting . . .
> ...



watch death note if you havent.


----------



## hooj (Jul 29, 2008)

Kenshin !! nuff said.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gurren Lagann


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 29, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Gurren Lagann



scifi channel has started playing gurren lagann


----------



## theJesus (Jul 29, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> watch death note if you havent.


Been planning on it actually, just need my system back up so I can access my raid array again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> scifi channel has started playing gurren lagann



IT was a great anime! Love it. I can't wait for it to get another season... I really want to see about the Manga and novels...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 30, 2008)

saw these and had to post them.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 30, 2008)

heh heh Ive seen the blk Guy Sensei at AX last yr. Didnt get a chance to take a pic of him tho


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jul 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> IT was a great anime! Love it. I can't wait for it to get another season... I really want to see about the Manga and novels...



As far as I know there isnt a Gurren Lagann novel. Also you'll never see another season of it because the story has already ended in the anime. 
There is a movie that should be premiering in the fall thats just a retelling of the first half of the anime series.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, wiki said that there was 3 on going light novels... I didn't know that the anime covered the whole story... Wiki still shows that the manga is still going on. So I guess I should be be living in them anymore! lol


----------



## hooj (Jul 30, 2008)

Basilisk is another good'en !!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2008)

i've started watching strike witches, if you can handle panty shots in every scene its actually rather interesting.

watching an old anime called Juuni Kokuki (twelve kingdoms) which i'd rate a B / B+


----------



## theJesus (Jul 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if you can handle panty shots in every scene its actually rather interesting.



lol what male can't handle that?

I assume the majority of tpu users tend to be male


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2008)

funny little scenes in the first 2 episodes of Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol what male can't handle that?
> 
> I assume the majority of tpu users tend to be male



hehehehe. immorality from the jesus himself.


----------



## hooj (Jul 30, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol what male can't handle that?
> 
> I assume the majority of tpu users tend to be male



i get nose bleeds...


----------



## holy_ (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm watching zettai shounen now. It's good and slow-paced anime though


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2008)

What is it about man?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

^ what he asked


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 17, 2008)

does anyone know what anime the following picture is from?





it looks like ichigo from bleach to me, but i don't recall him ever wearing sunglasses nor using guns...


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 18, 2008)

Just watched the first two discs of Death Note (read the first book, and waited to read more to see the show), and I have to say, I'm impressed. Not one of the best ones I've seen, but very good. Better than I expected from the dark, hard to follow first chapter in the book. Watching the third tonight.


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've started watching strike witches, if you can handle panty shots in every scene its actually rather interesting.
> 
> watching an old anime called Juuni Kokuki (twelve kingdoms) which i'd rate a B / B+



lol you lolicon


----------



## NeoCrisis (Aug 20, 2008)

=3


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2008)

I wish I could

A) Actually see the picture well

B) read what the hell it says. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I wish I could
> 
> A) Actually see the picture well
> 
> B) read what the hell it says. lol.



its a character profile of the strike witches characters. In their underwear


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 20, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> =3



You're even worse


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 20, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> does anyone know what anime the following picture is from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Random... it could be Saiyuki... A revisioned of it...


----------



## Azazel (Aug 23, 2008)

i need a new series to watch  id prefer if it was something new  subbed obviously


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2008)

historys strongest disciple kenichi
Darker than black
Black cat


just watched all three this last two weeks, all good shows. (all fighting anime)


----------



## Azazel (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks il check out historys strongest disciple kenichi. iv seen the other two


----------



## Azazel (Aug 29, 2008)

anyone know where i can get d gray man episodes 52+ in high quality


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 29, 2008)

I loved Anime in middle school. It just doesn't seem as moving anymore. Anybody else feel the same way?

The classics like "Grave of the Fireflies" will always be art though. Anime with a deeper meaning is hard to find.

Hentai is depressing. Its a obvious focus of sexual repression. Which was spawned from arguably the most sexually repressed nation in the world(excluding those with theocratic governments). But they sure do make reliable cars.

Korea did well with their efforts when creating Anime. They should get more credit.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 29, 2008)

The word Anime itself is an Japanese word. Anime came from Japan, no matter who made it.
Cartoon, Comic = Western (US,UK,EU).
Anime, Manga = Eastern (CN,JP,KR).

I think some of you did watch "Avatar: The Last Air Bender". This is anime style. It's a good mix between West and East animation.

Korea has as much hentai anime/game/manga as Japan. Anime is an Industry in Japan, and just like any other kind of entertainment, there are some bad stuffs mixed in it.

Do you know Code Geass?
I don't like Gundam stuffs, and the way they draw people like they have no bones. But I tried the first Ep, and I really love that anime. I like every single Ep, I can tell you that they really did put alot affords in it to create such a drama anime that can not be predict (In other anime you usually can tell what will happen in the next Ep).

Or you can try to watch:

Full Metal Panic!
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffo
Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid.

Samething, when I ran out of anime to watch, this was the last one I picked. Like I said earlier, I don't like Gundam anime. But once again, this anime isn't some joke, It's serious. I mean, It's something people put their REAL affords in it.

I don't want to offend any Naruto/Bleach fans, but the shows already too long, it's getting really bad, and I feel like they just put up anything they like, it's just *pure* trash.
The story is getting boring, I saw no real affords in it.

A 5 words story, they tried to make it long enough to put in 5 DVDs.

They *were* good, but not anymore. I couldn't finish the Ep without falling asleep.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 29, 2008)

When I said:


> Korea did well with their efforts when creating Anime. They should get more credit.



I was not saying they created the first Anime. rofl

I was saying they made efforts toward creating Anime and ones like "Wonderful Days" are underrated IMO. In HD it really is the most impressive animated movie I have seen. Its a very serious and sad story but it has so many good messages in the plot. And the imagery is of the highest calibur.


----------



## Azazel (Aug 29, 2008)

wonderful days is overrated imo. so many people love it...i though it kinda sucked. 


nah i well never get bored of anime lol 

japan in general are very sexual with their art and literature...if you read books by Japanese writers they are always extremely sexual..also there art has been very sexual for hundreds of years..like the famous picture of the fishermen  wife  dream.
japan is not sexually repressed they are just more open about sex...maybe you got confused with china

for example in japan some famous porn stars are as famous as a film actress


----------



## theJesus (Aug 29, 2008)

Azazel said:


> for example in japan some famous porn stars are as famous as a film actress


How is that not true elsewhere?


----------



## Apa (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm didn't know there was a thread like this on TPU 

I have been an anime fan for many years. It was one of the Ghibli movies that made me interested, but I can't recall of it was Grave of the Firefly (a masterpiece if I may say so. Anime or not) or My neighbor Totoro. Must been like 5 when I saw those.

At the moment I don't have any particular serie I follow, so perhaps someone here could give me a tip on a good serie that's a must-see? 
I don't really like the unrealistic series (if you can say that about anime) like Bleach, Naruto, D gray man etc, where the characters jump high as if they were flying, can fall from a few kilometers height without getting hurt etc. 
Instead I like series such as Azumanga, Minami-ke, Higurashi no naku koro ni (<- one of my absolute favorites. Much blood), Binbou Shimai Monogatari and Love hina. Of course I also like "sci-fi" series like Death Note, Utawarerumono, Ergo Proxy, Elfen lied, FMA, Hellsing and alike even though they aren't that realistic. Horror, drama, comedy, slice of life, school and mystery genres...
As long as the characters don't start jumping far/start flying, suddenly learn karate and becomes like ninjas (I really don't like ninjas, infact ) I will probably like it, if it also has got a good storyline and a nice set of characters that's not unrealistic in some way.
Also, I REALLY don't like mecha. I've seen Tengen toppa Gurren Lagann, but at the end it got so boring that I fast-forwarded the last 5 episodes and finished them within 10 minutes just to know how it ended.

Here's a list on the series I remember that I've seen: http://apa.wippiespace.com/A/A.txt
I didn't like all of the series in the list, I made it just so you know what I've seen already.

Any tip would be greatly appreciated as I have very little to do at the moment, and won't have much to do in a few weeks ahead, and all my friends are either at work or school, so...


----------



## Azazel (Aug 29, 2008)

theJesus said:


> How is that not true elsewhere?



do peole stop them in the streets to get there autographs? 
maybe im not that into porn the hehe


----------



## theJesus (Aug 29, 2008)

Noir, I love that series.  Also, are you just looking for series or movies as well?  If you haven't seen Akira or Ghost in the Shell, those movies are both classics.

Oh and, Serial Experiments: Lain is a very interesting short series (13 episodes).

edit: @azazel:  If I ever saw Sasha Grey on the street, I would stop her to get her autograph


----------



## Azazel (Aug 29, 2008)

macross frontier is one that im liking atm..
ghost in the shell is my all time fave


----------



## Apa (Aug 29, 2008)

Gonna look up the ones you mentioned.
I really love series that's depressing, that heavily focuses on the psychology and mentality of the protagonists and/or that's very dramatical, but not exaggerated. A serie that makes you feel something special about it other than "oh crap this is so freakin' cool!"  . In Ergo Proxy there were moments that were a bit depressing. In Higurashi no naku koro ni you would feel pity for the characters... and so on. 
To put it simple, I just want a serie that's not meant to be extremely cool (in most people eyes), like Bleach


----------



## Azazel (Aug 29, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Noir, I love that series.  Also, are you just looking for series or movies as well?  If you haven't seen Akira or Ghost in the Shell, those movies are both classics.
> 
> Oh and, Serial Experiments: Lain is a very interesting short series (13 episodes).
> 
> edit: @azazel:  If I ever saw Sasha Grey on the street, I would stop her to get her autograph



lol ...


----------



## theJesus (Aug 29, 2008)

Apa, I think you might really like Serial Experiments: Lain if you watch more than just the first episode before judging it.  It feels slow at first, and there's not really any "action", but it is very heavy on psychology and mentality.  Even though it's a short series, it's one that you'll probably want to watch again just so you understand everything fully.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 29, 2008)

Gintama.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 29, 2008)

GitS, .hack//sign


----------



## Apa (Aug 29, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Apa, I think you might really like Serial Experiments: Lain if you watch more than just the first episode before judging it.  It feels slow at first, and there's not really any "action", but it is very heavy on psychology and mentality.  Even though it's a short series, it's one that you'll probably want to watch again just so you understand everything fully.



I was reading about that serie and it seems very interesting. Looking for a good fan-sub group that's subbed it at the moment.
I give most series I watch a chance in the beginning. If they're still not interesting after, say, 5 episodes I usually leave them alone. Quite a few of the series I have seen has been very uninteresting in the beginning but proved to be very good after a short while. A good serie to use as an example would probably be Narutaru. Looks to be something like pokémon at first, but after half the serie has passed there's rape, death and murders all of a sudden.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 29, 2008)

Apa said:


> I was reading about that serie and it seems very interesting. Looking for a good fan-sub group that's subbed it at the moment.
> I give most series I watch a chance in the beginning. If they're still not interesting after, say, 5 episodes I usually leave them alone. Quite a few of the series I have seen has been very uninteresting in the beginning but proved to be very good after a short while. A good serie to use as an example would probably be Narutaru. Looks to be something like pokémon at first, but after half the serie has passed there's rape, death and murders all of a sudden.


Note to self:  watch Narutaru.

I don't remember what group did the subs I have, but I know I haven't ever been disappointed by KAA (kick ass anime)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 30, 2008)

Azazel said:


> wonderful days is overrated imo. so many people love it...i though it kinda sucked.
> 
> 
> nah i well never get bored of anime lol
> ...



I think you are looking at side effects rather than the cultural implications. They censor their pornography from penetration and pubic hair. That is sexual repression when compared to the western world. Korea is more open sexually IMO than the US due to their age of consent.

The only thing Japan is more open about sexually speaking, than the US, is homosexuality/bisexuality. Trust me on this, many of my friends went to college in Japan.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The only thing Japan is more open about sexually speaking, than the US, is homosexuality/bisexuality. Trust me on this, many of my friends went to college in Japan.


Don't forget Incest and pedophilia.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Don't forget Incest and pedophilia.



Yeah, I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Azazel (Aug 30, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I think you are looking at side effects rather than the cultural implications. They censor their pornography from penetration and pubic hair. That is sexual repression when compared to the western world. Korea is more open sexually IMO than the US due to their age of consent.
> 
> The only thing Japan is more open about sexually speaking, than the US, is homosexuality/bisexuality. Trust me on this, many of my friends went to college in Japan.



i think pornography in Korea is illegal. yeah the pube thing and censoring the mans dick always is weird....not sure why its illegal to show on tv


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Aug 31, 2008)

Azazel said:


> i think pornography in Korea is illegal. yeah the pube thing and censoring the mans dick always is weird....not sure why its illegal to show on tv



Korea is the number one consumer of pornography in the world, so yes its definately legal there. And Korea doesn't censor there porn that I know of. Japan definately censors its porn. Japan censors all of its porn dvds/media.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Anime rox!*

Big breasts! Kick ass mecha robots! and funny lil creatures like Plue from Rave  

Fav series/ovas movies:
Gundam Wing + OVA
Gundam Seed
Apple Seed Ex machina
Macross Frontier
Witch Blade
Bleach
Cowboy beebop
DBZ 
Yuyu Hakusho
Evangelion
FF Advent
Elfen Lied
Hajime no-ippo
Slam dunk
Initial D
Samurai X
Full Metal Alchemist
Afro Samurai
and most importantly *Vampire Hunter D*


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 1, 2008)

You missed out Code Gease! And Watch Full Metal Panic! Too!


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 1, 2008)

holy fuck shit ass crackers, the new code geass is just.....man......go watch it


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> holy fuck shit ass crackers, the new code geass is just.....man......go watch it



+1. Code geass is just... so unpredictable and epic. Its EVERYTHING mashed into one.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 1, 2008)

damn it . . . . ugh, I need to get my board working again so I can access my storage array and start torrenting again cuz there's so many shows I need to effing watch . . .


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah the latest code geass just changed everything all over again. pity it ends soon... (ep 21 just aired, and it ends at 25)


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2008)

I need my Computer back!!!!! My gosh do I! I'm going crazy using Netflix for my anime! it just isn't the same!


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow!! Just started watching code geass season 1 and it rox!!! holy hell how come I missed this one!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 3, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Wow!! Just started watching code geass season 1 and it rox!!! holy hell how come I missed this one!!!



ya and it gets MUCH better


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm I thought it was just super powered human beings lol, but it has everything I needed! mechas and hot chickas  lol thanks guys


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2008)

if you think season 1 is good, wait til you get season 2... its shaping up to be a really great show


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if you think season 1 is good, wait til you get season 2... its shaping up to be a really great show



Alright, gonna have to wait til season 2 ends then I'll get it heheh, Hope this doesn't stretch as far as naruto and bleach, IMHO having that lengthy season/episodes get to tiresome.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 3, 2008)

nope only 2 seasons and each episode is completely unexpected, its fucking awesome


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 3, 2008)

Woot then I'll wait for season 2 to end so I get to have the full season 1 and 2  cheers any more cool mecha anime u can suggest?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2008)

off topic to geass, but i agree on the naruto/bleach stretching out.

After re-watching ther series withOUT the filler, its so much more entertaining - plots lead directly into each other (rukias 'execution' ties in with the current plot in hueco mondo) without these massive gaps and stories in between.

We need a list of all naruto/bleach episodes, showing which ones are standalone filler, which are story arc filler, and which are the real meat of the show.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> We need a list of all naruto/bleach episodes, showing which ones are standalone filler, which are story arc filler, and which are the real meat of the show.


Yeah, then I might actually watch naruto.  I don't like bleach, regardless.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 3, 2008)

True to bleach, i found it boring with the fillers and not having realized it from before lol.. Wish they were more consistent.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> off topic to geass, but i agree on the naruto/bleach stretching out.
> 
> After re-watching ther series withOUT the filler, its so much more entertaining - plots lead directly into each other (rukias 'execution' ties in with the current plot in hueco mondo) without these massive gaps and stories in between.
> 
> We need a list of all naruto/bleach episodes, showing which ones are standalone filler, which are story arc filler, and which are the real meat of the show.



If somebody comes up with that list, I may actually finish Bleach. I gave up around ep70. I just couldn't take the fillers anymore.

Never liked Naruto from the beginning.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2008)

most people didn't realize the whole bounto arc was filler, thats why the mod soul puppets never did anything when they were in the show - they were actually just added into the real show as comic relief, despite never appearing in the manga at all 
(to explain that more simply, filler characters were put into main story plot, but they never achieved anything apart from wasting screentime)


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> most people didn't realize the whole bounto arc was filler, thats why the mod soul puppets never did anything when they were in the show - they were actually just added into the real show as comic relief, despite never appearing in the manga at all
> (to explain that more simply, filler characters were put into main story plot, but they never achieved anything apart from wasting screentime)



Yeah, and what now about the bakouto weilding people. After they had rescued orihime from hueco mundo, they introduce a small princess girl, we never knew what happened to aizens & co. now ichigo is after the noble family which kept secret weapons called bakouto or sthing spelled like that  is that still a filler


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Yeah, and what now about the bakouto weilding people. After they had rescued orihime from hueco mundo, they introduce a small princess girl, we never knew what happened to aizens & co. now ichigo is after the noble family which kept secret weapons called bakouto or sthing spelled like that  is that still a filler



i figured out whats up with that, the new bleach movie is coming out very soon (in japan) and they're delaying the show so that it doesnt contradict with the movie.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 3, 2008)

ahhh i c, thnks! thats why they have special tckets for sale


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 3, 2008)

i always hated naruto, along with their fans most of the time (you may know what im talking about)

i didn't really like bleach until i saw the fight between the badass dude with the spiky hair (kenpachi, sorry for spelling) but after that i was hooked, but im so sick of this god damn filler shit, thats one thing i always hated about DBZ to was the ep where all they did was talk and talk and talk and fill time and talk for like 5 episodes straight


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2008)

what helps is to google it if the eps seem crap and find out if its filler... if it is, ignore it.

Lately i've been regretting downloading bleach, but thankfully the latest filler is almost over. Its still not as bad as narutos year and a half of filler...


----------



## Azazel (Sep 4, 2008)

bleach. i stopped watching that at episode 10x....cant be botherd to catsh up with the 80+ episoded


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2008)

lol azaz, skip the filler and you've barely missed anything!


----------



## Azazel (Sep 4, 2008)

lol  have you got a link to which episodes are filler and not  cant seem to find it. hehe


----------



## NeoCrisis (Sep 4, 2008)

The Bounto Arc(filler) ends at eps 109
and the Captain Amagai Shuuske arc(completely meaningless filler) starts at eps 168

Saddly and I hate to admit it, Ive sat through and watched EVERY eps of Bleach and Naruto fillers and all


----------



## Azazel (Sep 4, 2008)

so emm...so i start from 109 and stop at 168


----------



## hooj (Sep 4, 2008)

Azazel said:


> so emm...so i start from 109 and stop at 168



Captain Amagai Shuuske arc is not bad


----------



## Azazel (Sep 4, 2008)

so i basically have to watch where i last left off lol 
hehe
dont think il be catshing up for a long time hehe


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm still downloading and watching eps of bleach lol, last I saw was 185, and now waiting for 186, and finishing downloading some season 2 of coded geass 1-21


----------



## Azazel (Sep 4, 2008)

ah sweet.
im still need to watch the first code geass.
iv downloaded ep 1 and thats all so far


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 4, 2008)

Azaz, most of the guys/gals here says is true!! Code Geass rocks  I suggest u watch the entire season!! It's one helluva show!


----------



## Azazel (Sep 4, 2008)

i will just need to find a good place to dl it from  hehe.
cant seem to find a fast T******


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 4, 2008)

Azazel said:


> i will just need to find a good place to dl it from  hehe.
> cant seem to find a fast T******



use IRC and search the bots.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> use IRC and search the bots.



Bah, I hate IRC. I hate how some of these groups cling to that outdated POS protocol.

Get with the MFing now people!!!! Torrents are the way to go.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 4, 2008)

no


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2008)

http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=code+geass
http://bt.xabin.eu/


----------



## theJesus (Sep 4, 2008)

nope


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2008)

the second tracker is GG's own tracker, the guys fansubing geass, its the original source...
Isohunt is a place to look for everything the easy way...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

theJesus said:


> pfft, public trackers ftl
> 
> I'm not posting any links (we all know how to use google), but boxtorrents has season one iirc



Yep. 2 different versions.


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2008)

The box is a good place...
If they have open registrations...

or try here http://www.animeorb.net/page.php?23 for direct dowload, we have it all...


----------



## theJesus (Sep 4, 2008)

srsly, no


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2008)

Isohunt is a last resource to me, if groups have their own tracker, even better, usually animesuki + AniRenai + Mininova, the last 2 are good for daily downloads, specially the licensed ones that wont pass thought animesuki...


----------



## theJesus (Sep 4, 2008)

totally don't use torrents


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

Believe it or not, Demonoid is a decent place to look for anime, as opposed to using a truly public tracker. If I can't find it on the box, I check the demon next. It usually has what I'm looking for. Especially since the Box seems to be getting a little too picky about uploads lately.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2008)

http://eclipse.no-sekai.de/

the actual release goup that does geass and geass R2.
They have normal and HD files too


----------



## Azazel (Sep 5, 2008)

ive downloaded cg psyko sent me a torrent 
iv watched the first few episodes..
so far so good..subs are a little off though


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 5, 2008)

Again! If you like Code Geass, watch Full Metal Panic! >.>


----------



## Azazel (Sep 5, 2008)

seen full metal panic all three seasons


----------



## theJesus (Sep 5, 2008)

Back on topic:  full metal panic is pretty damn good from what I've seen.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

I was looking threw netflix, since my computer is down I'm using my netflix account for anime, and I found out that There was a movie done in 87' called "Metal Skin Panic". Thats where Full Metal Panic got its story from. I have it in my que and I hope to get it come next week, only a few places in the state have it...
God, I miss my computer


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I was looking threw netflix, since my computer is down I'm using my netflix account for anime, and I found out that There was a movie done in 87' called "Metal Skin Panic". Thats where Full Metal Panic got its story from. I have it in my que and I hope to get it come next week, only a few places in the state have it...
> God, I miss my computer



Live action or anime movie?


----------



## Jansku07 (Sep 6, 2008)

Guess I'll have to join in. I've been watching anime for a few years now, mainly shounen like Naruto. My personal favourite is Azumanga Daioh. I know, it's a little girlish, but it's also really funny. Nowadays I prefer Manga over anime, because usually animes have fillers (thank god I didn't watch Naruto/bleach since they started), and they aren't up to the quality of the manga in most cases. People usually recommend Cowboy bebop, but I think that it is a little boring. I'm looking for new series to watch, so suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

It's anime. I would wiki link it, but this touch screen has a me by my balls on that... At work doing the cashiering thing... Post Whor3ing for me this morning! lol...
But, if you go to Netflix and just type that in, you'll see what I'm talking about... Might do something for everyone that wants it.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 6, 2008)

nvm


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=692

here we go.

i cant find a torrent anywhere dam...


----------



## theJesus (Sep 6, 2008)

Azazel said:


> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=692
> 
> here we go.
> 
> i cant find a torrent anywhere dam...


oooh, Madox, I think I've heard of that before



			
				a place said:
			
		

> Plot outline: In the first test of a revolutionary personal battle-suit, the MADOX-01, Ace female test-pilot Elle Kusomoto smashes an attacking tank force and humiliates Lt. Kilgore, Japan`s most-macho tank-jockey, in the process.
> 
> Kilgore swears he`ll get even, and he gets his chance when the prototype MADOX literally falls off the back of a truck in the middle of Tokyo.
> 
> ...



Also:


			
				comments said:
			
		

> "Here's a little known fact, this is actually set in the same universe as the original Bubblegum Crisis, the Madox is the prototype for the armour suits worn by the AD Police"
> "so this has no connection to full metal panic...."
> " lol. No it has nothing to do with FMP."



btw: it should be noted that this is an OVA


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

is it any good?

i found a italian torrent..
but i cant speak italian and it only had 1 seeder and 4 leachers


----------



## theJesus (Sep 6, 2008)

I edited my post, check it out
edit:  and it had lots of good comments on there


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

ah sweet 
never seen bubble gum crysis..
but i liked ad police  hehe


----------



## theJesus (Sep 6, 2008)

I've never seen either, but I've heard good things about bubble gum crysis.  Hell, I haven't seen a lot of popular anime, I just stopped watching tv/movies/anime/anything for a while once I got a computer and started playing games and making music.

edit again:  woohoo, I just noticed that I got my fifth star


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

lol haha 
i usually watch whilst i download  hehe 
i hate waiting for something to downlaod..


where are the fibre optic cables already


----------



## theJesus (Sep 6, 2008)

I _never_ pirate


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 8, 2008)

Azazel said:


> ah sweet
> never seen bubble gum crysis..
> but i liked ad police  hehe




????!!!!!


someone call an ambulance, I'm having a heartattack....never seen BGC??? wow.... pretty good series for females in mechas heheh


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

OH, yeah... BGC was a great one.. If you liked that then Burst Angel is a good one to watch... I was amazed by the show it self!


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 11, 2008)

bleach diamond dust rebellion is out, watching it now


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Gotta tell me how it is man!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

diamond dust rebellion has a poor plot, but the show is good. its not like the shows filler where its all fluff, the action scenes are good and its fun to watch.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 11, 2008)

ya the plot is weak, but the action is cool, if you liked the show you will probably like the movie to


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm... might have to pass that... I love fight scenes but I need somewhat a good story...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

its good anyway, it goes back to the days before bleach was ruined by filler.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

damn fillers... lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 11, 2008)

hey guys im looking for some good movies to watch im not really looking for a new series to get into just something to kill the time, maybe something like appleseed? any suggestions?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2008)

paprika  get a HD version if you can spare your downloads.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey fellas, any1 here who has been following Code Geass r2? How many ep's are out already, so far watched it up to ep 22, any1 have news when or where to see ep 23? This is so far the most entertaining series that I watched!! It has every element, and twists that keeps you wanting for more!!! So any info would do, thanks


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2008)

geass R2 ends at 25. it airs weekly... so theres only 3 weeks left.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Then when Episode 25 airs, I'll be getting all of the second season and watching!! 

By the way, got somethings to add to this and want your guy's thoughts..

1) should be also add wall papers to this? throw out some that we have and so forth? Then if you know a place to grab some add them and I'll add them to the first post.

2) since all I have now to do is make my new sig, think I should make a poll in GN and have us vote on the shows that should show the characters of the sig? I've been meaning to do it forever in a day, but now I don't have to work mad hours, and can spend time to do what I want to do after work...

Just thoughts guys. 
Also, if you feel that I need to add something I forgot, a member or something else, pm me and I'll happly fix the first post. I've been a way for a month so Need to touch bases.

 all


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Then when Episode 25 airs, I'll be getting all of the second season and watching!!
> 
> By the way, got somethings to add to this and want your guy's thoughts..
> 
> 1) should be also add wall papers to this? throw out some that we have and so forth? Then if you know a place to grab some add them and I'll add them to the first post.



I think you should add wall papers on the first post, but it should only relate to anime, hehe btw thanks for the awesome wallies you gave , I bet other members would be happy to have them too...

I got ep 1 - 22 so far, will be waiting for last 3 ep's it's the best one that I've collected (Code Geass I mean) 

Oh and btw can I join the club, it'd be great. Thnx


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

All right, that's from one of us... lol
Psyko give me your two favorite animes of all time and I'll add ya asap
Your welcome on the Walls


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, that's from one of us... lol
> Psyko give me your two favorite animes of all time and I'll add ya asap
> Your welcome on the Walls



Code Geass and Vampire Hunter D

Again thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2008)

All right Psyko12, I've added ya. 
Anyone else for this wall paper thing?


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ty... I hope some are gonna be in favor of the wallies  that'd be great  hmm ep 23 is out code geass


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2008)

Need to grab some Vampire Hunter D walls.. don't quite have enough... lol. 
Just want a vote on whats going on... Don't want to add something just to take it away


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys, hmm recommend me a good mecha movie, just a movie not series...
So far saw Appleseed Ex Machina, any thing else? 

And btw how many seasons/ep does Trigun have?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2008)

Trigun Had 26 episodes. So that would be 2 seasons on anime... As for Mech movies... I would say any of the Macross Movies..


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 15, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Trigun Had 26 episodes. So that would be 2 seasons on anime... As for Mech movies... I would say any of the Macross Movies..



Watched something from Star Movies some months ago, I think it was Shadow Chronicles for macross  could you give me some title to look at hehehe thanks


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 15, 2008)

*sigh*


impatiently waiting for disc 7 Death Note...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't you just hate when you have to wait over and over day after day for something!? Anime is the worst because before the dvd comes out, you've all most forgot about it, and spent 3 weeks wanting more! lol 
 Pskyo: I'll look to see what you need.. if you just search for Macross Movies or Robotech then you should be good.... I know There should be a few Gundam movies that "refresh" everyone on whats going on... lol


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ahh I'm all set, hehe re watching the Gundam W series + some movies of it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2008)

Code geass R2 23 came out 

its getting better... the ending to this season better be epic, with this much of a leadup.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2008)

sweet! glad to hear it! watching the first dvd of Solty Rei right now... It's pretty good so far... funny how the old man hates the kid but loves her... lmao..


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 16, 2008)

Reason: This is something can not be explain.... I just love it when the first time I watched it... Love in first sight... It was 10 years ago, and it was Sailor Moon... (9 years old).

Fav anime: I will make this short, since there are so many that I love...

1. *Code Geass* (There is nothing I can complain about this anime, It's 10/10, every eps worth to watch).
2. *Kenshin OVA Trust and Betrayal *(It made me cry...?)
3. *Full Metal Panic! Fumoffu! The Second Raid!* (It's perfect, a mixed of everything, It's an anime that the creators put their real affords in it, not just like Bleach.... or Naruto... I'm getting sick of the 5 words story that they tried to get it long 20 Eps).
4. *Gintama* (Daily comedy, will refresh your boring day).
5. *Black Lagoo*n (No comments, watch it yourself!)
6.* I Am Legend* (Yes, this isn't an anime).
Places where I watch anime...?  Fansub websites, torrents.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2008)

Kid, welcome, and I had the same feelings for Trust and Betrayal as you did... Strong story
Added ya on the first post


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just watched Code Geass Ep 24, next week will be the last ep, can't wait...
How will it end...?


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow code geass ep 25 was a shocker  great ending... Don't want to spoil everybody heh  just watch it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2008)

seen it. only geass could pull off an ending like that.

Finally an anime with an ending that doesnt betray the plot of the show.l


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2008)

M.D. GEIST- cant wait until Gurren Lagann Comes out on DVD- Dubbed.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2008)

dubbed.... dubbed?!? MADNESS!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2008)

, yall may call me a Non Anime Fan when i watch Dubbed Anime, but i think there are quite a few that are actually proper in wording etc, also i dont like Watching Stuff with Subtitles because it takes my eyes off the action. Also about the DVD Release, i missed the rest of the episodes on Sci Fi because of a misrecording.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> , yall may call me a Non Anime Fan when i watch Dubbed Anime, but i think there are quite a few that are actually proper in wording etc, also i dont like Watching Stuff with Subtitles because it takes my eyes off the action. Also about the DVD Release, i missed the rest of the episodes on Sci Fi because of a misrecording.



If you were to always watch anime with subs, it gets to the point that you don't need to look at the subs most of the time anyway. I can understand most without the subs on at all. And let me tell you, there are very few with accurate dubs. lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If you were to always watch anime with subs, it gets to the point that you don't need to look at the subs most of the time anyway. I can understand most without the subs on at all. And let me tell you, there are very few with accurate dubs. lol.



well certain words in other languages don't translate very well, even grammar, I just don't like having to read them, now If its like a Movie, where You got a part where they speak in their Home Language then that's a different story.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2008)

Eid. I do still watch some in dubbed version. If I know the a voice actor will be in it, I'll go and do it. but if not... Then it's subbed for me..
Did you guys know that on OCt. 28th there is going to be the Anime movie of Deep Space? It's suppose to tell what happened before the game starts...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2008)

well I watch Most Anime that is dubbed, but i wait for the Uncut version DVDs aswell.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2008)

dub, dubbed, dubbing.

this thread is turning into one of those nightmares i have occasionally.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> dub, dubbed, dubbing.
> 
> this thread is turning into one of those nightmares i have occasionally.



Bad Godzilla movie?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Bad Godzilla movie?



more like pokemon. in english.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> more like pokemon. in english.



I got you beat.

One Piece in English.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I got you beat.
> 
> One Piece in English.



yeah. i cant top that. lets pretend it never happened. like yugioh and dragonball Z. all figments of your imagination.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## theJesus (Sep 30, 2008)

I used to watch dubbed anime cuz that's what was on tv.  Once I started getting dvd's and watched 'em all dubbed, I went back and watched 'em all subbed and suddenly realized why people always bash dubs.  I always watch subbed now, and while I can't understand everything without reading the subtitles, it does take a lot less concentration.  I still focus on the show, and read out of the corner of my eye pretty much.  I like it cuz the japanese voice actor's don't sound weird, and my imagination ends up morphing what they say into what I'm reading, but still in the right voice.  So I essentially trick myself into hearing them speak english.

My gf, on the other hand, still needs weened off dubs.  That's ok though, cuz she hated anime all the way up until about a year ago when I made her watch Elfen Lied.  After we watch a few more series and movies then I'll just be like "hey, I found this awesome anime we need to watch, but it hasn't been dubbed yet" (even if it has).


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 30, 2008)

the finale of code geass blew me away, damn those writers impress me, fox or cbs should hire them to come up with a show worth watching(doesn't even have to be anime)


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> dub, dubbed, dubbing.
> 
> this thread is turning into one of those nightmares i have occasionally.



Thanks man! lol.. 
Nah, it's all good. Dubbed is BAD. I mean real bad.. I only like dubbed on a few shows because of the voice actor.. But, it's all Subbed for me! 
But, some do have the thought on watching that. Not a lot of people are crazy at anime like some of us. But, like me, anime is really the only thing I will watch. 

As for people who dislike anime and showing them what to watch. If you know what that person likes, you can find Anime. Then, it's your LIFE!

@Das I love them! The first one the most!!!


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> the finale of code geass blew me away, damn those writers impress me, fox or cbs should hire them to come up with a show worth watching(doesn't even have to be anime)



Yah the ending was good! Geass was the only anime series that I watched completely not skipping ep! Each ep has a surprise or plot twist in its own


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks man! lol..
> Nah, it's all good. Dubbed is BAD. I mean real bad.. I only like dubbed on a few shows because of the voice actor.. But, it's all Subbed for me!
> But, some do have the thought on watching that. Not a lot of people are crazy at anime like some of us. But, like me, anime is really the only thing I will watch.
> 
> ...


There's actually 2 shows I do PREFER in dubbed, because of the amazing voice acting. GITS SAC and BeBop


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> There's actually 2 shows I do PREFER in dubbed, because of the amazing voice acting. GITS SAC and BeBop



the exact same ones i prefer, good taste my good man


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> There's actually 2 shows I do PREFER in dubbed, because of the amazing voice acting. GITS SAC and BeBop



Oh, I'm with ya on that man! With ya on that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2008)

Gotta agree on the Bebop....and, iirc, Trigun was not bad....


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 1, 2008)

And I'm amused as hell, that to the untrained ear and unresearched mind, the Voices that are doing the english voices for the live action Death Note are the same  Which goes over really cool in my head


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

i just finished watching speed grapher, great anime.

the premise sounds odd if you look it up, but its a solid action/drama anime.

Also i've started watching Avatar: the last airbender. While its american in origin, it seriously is as good in english as japanime is in japanese. It may not be for everyone, but i for one love the fight scenes and humour.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2008)

just finished watching D.Grayman (103eps) what turned out to be a 'normal' episode was actually the end of the series & I never noticed it until I was poking around the fansubs forum.

& after watching the final Ep again I am very fucking dissapointed about how they decided to finish it. to put it one way -  the episodes took so long with character & story development they just ran out of time & decided to end it abruptly with MANY loose ends. I loved following D.Grayman but the ending has left a bad taste in my mouth & theres not even gonna be a series 3 or anything which carries on with the story - e.g what happend to everyone else after the base was attacked - Everyone went their own directions & 1 era came to an end & another started - the 'other' telling us that the story carries on & they carry on fighting with the Earl to rid the world of Demons.

personally i wouldv preferd now if they crammed EVERYTHING into 25eps to save me following it right to the 'end' 

something simple as "they fight & fight & fight & Allen Walker Destroys the Earls Egg thats used to make Demons but Allen doesnt know the Earl is creating another egg- THE END"

wham bam thankyou mam. no need to waste my time downloading the next 102eps. fuckers


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just finished watching speed grapher, great anime.
> 
> the premise sounds odd if you look it up, but its a solid action/drama anime.
> 
> Also i've started watching Avatar: the last airbender. While its american in origin, it seriously is as good in english as japanime is in japanese. It may not be for everyone, but i for one love the fight scenes and humour.



Man, I didn't even see you post man! Lol.. Speed Grapher was a great anime. At first I was drawn into it when Newtype-USA was still going on... But, then the thought of it being as a Camera... I lost thought of it. Wasn't till I saw the full anime was out at Best Buy did I go and watch it.. Not subbed, go to Best Buy some times for anime movie's like GITS and so forth... 

Air Bender is good. I have to hand it to Nick. for doing a stand up job on it. I've caught myself staying up some nights to see the American version just to have something to watch. But, Great one non the less.






FreedomEclipse said:


> just finished watching D.Grayman (103eps) what turned out to be a 'normal' episode was actually the end of the series & I never noticed it until I was poking around the fansubs forum.
> 
> & after watching the final Ep again I am very fucking dissapointed about how they decided to finish it. to put it one way -  the episodes took so long with character & story development they just ran out of time & decided to end it abruptly with MANY loose ends. I loved following D.Grayman but the ending has left a bad taste in my mouth & theres not even gonna be a series 3 or anything which carries on with the story - e.g what happend to everyone else after the base was attacked - Everyone went their own directions & 1 era came to an end & another started - the 'other' telling us that the story carries on & they carry on fighting with the Earl to rid the world of Demons.
> 
> ...



Don't you just hate that man!? I mean, your so wanting to watch more and more.. Then Bam... End. I was wanting so much more after Fate Stay/Night that I couldn't believe it! Then Code Geass... Bas....


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 7, 2008)

+1 with many I've seen....probably one of the worst for me was Chrno Crusade, altho the fanboi in me really really wanted more AMG   What can I say...Belldandy was hottttt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2008)

Fate Stay night was awesome - the way they finished it wasnt bad either. it had a PROPER ending - you knew it was the final episode when u were watching it. but with D.Grayman - its a complete joke. what started off TO ME as one of the greatest series's ever is now gonna get forgotten on an external HDD some where.

to describe how i feel - its like if everything in Lord Of The Rings was immortal - if u cant kill fuck all then their aint no fucking story to follow - cant kill orks - cant kill the horses - cant kill Gandalf - Cant kill the hobbits - cant kill saromon. if EVERYTHING is in GODMODE then there aint no story & that to me spells E-P-I-C~F-A-I-L

In Code Gaess - they finish the story with Lelouch supposedly getting killed after everyone focus's their hatred on him - the world is united & carries on. - the end

D.Grayman - their HQ comes under attack - they spend the last cluster of episodes defending their base & they destroy a 'tool' the earl used to make demons -BUT BUT BUT WAIT!!!! ZOMG!!!11 the Earl is creating another 'tool' - NOT TO MENTION, WTF HAPPEND TO Tyki Mikk - that dude didnt die & was saved by the Earl before he kicked the bukket - the world is a safer place blah blah blah an era has ended & a new one begins & the same shit happens again from the begging - the end

but on the other hand - Leena Lee's innocence has just Evolved & Arystar Kroryhas finally awaked from his deep sleep & General cross leaves HQ on another mission = all the exorcists get moved to the new HQ

they spent so much time developing each character then its like they lose interest & shoot themselves in the foot by making the last episode feel like a normal episode thats meant to develop into another episode that explains some of the stuff that happends in the last episode.

I always looked forward to each subbed episode - Ive got a mixed collection of subs but i was gonna re-download the whole [SHs] set but its not worth the time & effort because It doesnt have a propper fucking ending anyway

~Furious~


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2008)

You know what anime ending really upset me (even tho it's still one of my all time favorites)?

Elfen Lied. Man, that left so many questions unanswered. The story ends in the manga, but I lost track of the scanalators for it.

Which reminds me, does anybody have the full manga translated yet?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You know what anime ending really upset me (even tho it's still one of my all time favorites)?
> 
> Elfen Lied. Man, that left so many questions unanswered. The story ends in the manga, but I lost track of the scanalators for it.
> 
> Which reminds me, does anybody have the full manga translated yet?



I've been following the manga from here and it is pretty well translated also. 

LINKY


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> I've been following the manga from here and it is pretty well translated also.
> 
> LINKY



Is there a way to download it from there, so I can read it offline?


----------



## theJesus (Oct 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You know what anime ending really upset me (even tho it's still one of my all time favorites)?
> 
> Elfen Lied. Man, that left so many questions unanswered. The story ends in the manga, but I lost track of the scanalators for it.
> 
> Which reminds me, does anybody have the full manga translated yet?


I haven't read the manga, but I thought the ending was perfect.  The main plot came to a conclusion, but there was still enough left to imagination.

Although I suppose I wouldn't mind having a few things explained further, maybe I'll check the manga out sometime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Is there a way to download it from there, so I can read it offline?



Elfin was the same for me man... I was upset about that.. Very...
There is all ways ways to download it man. You taught me that one! lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 7, 2008)

has anyone seen the first Gundam 00 Ep off the new series??? im guessing - Saji Crossroad will become a Gundam Meister  & as youve probably seen Louise Halevy is part of a military faction called A-Laws.

So their gonna fight each other without realising it until the very very end when they find out & are reunited.

on the other hand I think Sergei Smirnov (who was probably retired at the time) wanted to father
Soma Peries's child (possibly) as their was a strange pause after he asked her if she thought about a certain something.

I get the idea that that was what it was somewhat due to Sergei Smirnov even though being a soldier - had morals (against genetic testing on kids to make them super soldiers) etc etc & in the end of series one Soma dropped a bombshell on Sergei & now their living to gether.

W/e - im just guessing


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got the First part of Gundam 00 but I haven't watched it yet... It's in the Shows to watch folder...


----------



## WC Annihilus (Oct 7, 2008)

I was actually wondering when someone was going to mention it.  Now I'm pretty sure Saji won't become a Meister, they're just going to stick with the core four, as evidenced by this episodes ED which is likely the OP, with Lockon being replaced by his brother.  I do think he might end up joining Celestial Being though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2008)

* Reason anime became huge in your life
    * Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
    * Favorite places to go and watch or get anime


I love Dragon ballz i started watching it when it came on after pokemion when i was a kid it was beyond my age but it was totally awsome.

my fav tv shows episodes etc are 

FF7 AC
Pokemon (not so much anymore but i love it back when)
DBZ
gundom wing

all of which gave me a sense of adventure i liked how they went out and accomplished something

Pokemin was my fav adventure wise

DBZ was action packed and had a good sense of family and how good guys always win

Gundom was amazing because it was very dramatic and delt with things deeper than good&bad but circumstance.

FF7 AC because it was epic!! it could teach you so much how sadness and cicumstance play out an ending or a desision it showed depth of character how outside looks could have very diffirent insides. the story was very tight and produced well. and last but not least the action was mazing im a sucker for anything that moves fast and looks gorgeous.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> * Reason anime became huge in your life
> * Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
> * Favorite places to go and watch or get anime
> 
> ...




Thank you for the in-site Man. Just tell me if FF7 AC and DBZ is your favorites and I'll throw it out  on the first post my man!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thank you for the in-site Man. Just tell me if FF7 AC and DBZ is your favorites and I'll throw it out  on the first post my man!



o yes those 2 absolutely thanx


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o yes those 2 absolutely thanx



from what you said you liked, you should give Avatar: the last airbender a shot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2008)

True, Avatar would give you that DBZ feel and what not. 

Also, added you Solaris to the first post.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> True, Avatar would give you that DBZ feel and what not.
> 
> Also, added you Solaris to the first post.



english (like pokemon and dbz) - people with awesome powers (dbz) explores some moral issues (similar to the gundams)

and the humour. its been a LONG time since i've repeatedly laughed at a show, instead of just once offs that get irritatingly repeated. Most comedy these days bore me, but avatar gave me some serious laughs.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to love the old-school Pokemon (first season) and first few DBZ sagas (saiyan saga ftw ), but nowadays I'm into more serious anime.  Most of the comedy and "slice-of-stuff" especially annoys me.  I like shows that have really complex moral and psychological conflicts.

edit:  and where the good guys don't always win, so you actually feel some suspense and not just "oh ,well, they're a main character so they won't die"

edit2:  I still like the old pokemon and dbz on occasion for nostalgia


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2008)

I use to love DBZ also. before it all got out of hand & wasnt about looking for dragon balls anymore....


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 8, 2008)

i just hated all the damn talking, you don't need to give a 7ep speech every time your loosing, but about to whip out some new power or technique or some shit, christ just kill freeza and move on

also know of any good series that will be coming out

preferably something violent or along the lines of death note or code geass


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 8, 2008)

super sayian phelps


----------



## theJesus (Oct 8, 2008)

that's hilarious.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Oct 8, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i just hated all the damn talking, you don't need to give a 7ep speech every time your loosing, but about to whip out some new power or technique or some shit, christ just kill freeza and move on
> 
> also know of any good series that will be coming out
> 
> preferably something violent or along the lines of death note or code geass


http://randomc.animeblogger.net/2008/09/29/fall-2008-preview/

Take a look and see if anything fits your fancy


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 15, 2008)

hey guy's count me in.

my favorites :
1.The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya : the best anime i ever watched (maybe we should build haruhism club house  ). here the link if you want to know more:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Melancholy_of_Haruhi_Suzumiya

2.macross my first anime.

3. chobit's : the computer realy sexy in chobits, i wish i can have one


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 15, 2008)

+1 that #3 hahahah


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2008)

oh god... haruhi.

The only anime to have spawned dancing cults. (go check out youtube)


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh god... haruhi.
> 
> The only anime to have spawned dancing cults. (go check out youtube)



yeah the dance realy cool, i even have the extended version ,

what do you guy's think if our computer become like chobit's, it's maybe HARD to upgrade them wspwcialy when you in love with them


----------



## theJesus (Oct 16, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> yeah the dance realy cool, i even have the extended version ,
> 
> what do you guy's think if our computer become like chobit's, it's maybe HARD to upgrade them wspwcialy when you in love with them


I'm in love with my computer and that just makes me want to upgrade it even more


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> yeah the dance realy cool, i even have the extended version ,
> 
> what do you guy's think if our computer become like chobit's, it's maybe HARD to upgrade them wspwcialy when you in love with them



Lol imagine the arguments over mobo design - do we keep ram or HDD's in the chest area?


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Lol imagine the arguments over mobo design - do we keep ram or HDD's in the chest area?



yeah, the "chest area" maybe the most difficult to upgrade and much more fun hehe


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> yeah, the "chest area" maybe the most difficult to upgrade and much more fun hehe



I want more ram... but then i need to get her a new bra!


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I want more ram... but then i need to get her a new bra!



woot, what do you mean new bra .


the ram size still same, except if you want to upgrade your cpu cooler with BIGGER model then you should get her new bra


ps:hehehe then everyone of us will upgrade it to get "it" bigger


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I'll just keep my stationary, boxed shaped computer, thank you very much.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 16, 2008)

So if you had one with a mini-itx board, would it be like a midget?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2008)

theJesus said:


> So if you had one with a mini-itx board, would it be like a midget?



The ones in Chobits were.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2008)

theJesus said:


> So if you had one with a mini-itx board, would it be like a midget?



yeah they have the midget/chibi ones in the show. ones a major side character who's name i cannot recall.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, hideki must be a very lucky guy, he found a very sexy chobit's, and he named her chi

hmm do you guy's know when suzumiya haruhi season 2 out


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> yeah, hideki must be a very lucky guy, he found a very sexy chobit's, and he named her chi
> 
> hmm do you guy's know when suzumiya haruhi season 2 out



its a mystery. its in production, but no one knows yet. Expect to see screaming fangirls doing massive haruhi dances at a nerd festival near you.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 16, 2008)

it's not haruhi dance, it's hare hare yukai.
if you want to know here the link:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/505463/hare_hare_yukai_full/

it's realy a nice dance, if you want to try it.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 18, 2008)

hey guy's do you know where i can download subtitle for anime?

b'coz i just bought keroro gunzo/sersan keroro the movie2 but it didn't have english subtitle


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

*revives thread*

Guys, i'm just about to finish watching full metal panic (first and second raid, + FUMOFFU)

Anyone got reccomendations for shows with a similar blend of humour + action? (mecha, or not)
Kinda looking for something with a bit of sci-fi, tbh.

(Remember i;ve seen a looot of anime.. so please, dont go easy on the suggestions, in case i've already seen them)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2008)

I really don't know of anything off hand..wait.... lol.... Gunmetal Paradise... Or however it's spelled... It has some good humor... 
Wait for it, wait for it... More pops in my head

Diagander, spelling way off, but it's about a show prop robot that has to be commissioned back on...

Or Gravion. I really liked the humor in that.

Also,  Vexille... I have it right now, i just haven't watched it yet. Mech style that is just beautiful... 

Then I was thrown to this one. Galerians: Rion... Don't know much about it, but it caught my eye because it was rated as if you watched Slayer.... 


Anyone seen the Deep Space anime? I've been wanting to grab it, but keep forgetting to get it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

i have the deep space animated movie.

So the shows you mentioned:
Gunmetal Paradise
Diagander
Gravion
Vexille
Galerians: Rion


I'll look into them later.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep those are the ones... Going to get Deep Space right now. then to bed, to bed Mr. Ed. lmao.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bubblegum Crisis


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2008)

Banner/Crest of the Stars?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

I loved Crest of the Stars.  Still need to watch Banner though.


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 8, 2008)

sergant keroro is the funiest anime i ever watch
and it have action too,

i didn't know about deep space, is that realy good anime

yeah fulmetal panic was funny too(and the mecha was cool), but it's have too many echi scene in it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2008)

I just watched the anime movie vexille, and it was so bad i wrote a list of things wrong with it, as i watched it.

I found this movie to be terrible. Its full of plot holes, and overall idiotic ideas.
(no spoilers for this one)
1. In the early scenes, you see vexille fall from a height of a few stories - her suit gets all damaged during a crash landing. very soon its shown they have jetpacks... so what the hell? why didnt she use that, and avoid crashing?

(***spoilers below***)
Spoilers are WHITE. you need to highlight this area to see them.

2. they go to infiltrate japan. Yes, i'm sure americans will blend in perfectly well... sigh.

3. they only need a transmitter in for 3 minutes. why the hell didnt they just sneak it in and plant the transmitter on a timer? - why send a group of people and equipment, that makes it EASIER to be detected?

4. Vexille is removing the SWORD logo off some equipment. by stabbing it with a knife. Seriously... is she meant to be a retard? i'm sure they could have used sandpaper.

5. the japanese counter their efforts, by changing the signal to the jammer. this could easily be outsmarted by oh, leaving the transmitter on? they'd get a working signal every 3 minutes

6. they lure the giant metal monster through the tunnel, despite security doors, and needing to wait on an earthquake to do it. umm, why not lure them across the TOP of the tunnels? they have flying cars, so why the hell not.

7. at this point, things totally stopped making sense. the first group goes through, and dies - then maria and vexille attempt the same thing, and you see the 'security doors' closing just after they pass through. Umm... the doors would have closed with the first group, and then been destroyed by the metal worm creatures.

8. for no reason, another vehicle comes through the tunnel... and this one has workers in it, AND it is connected. I'd like to know just where these magical tunnels keep coming from, and why arent they locked after the first intruders were detected!

9. vexille takes a helicopter to the face. she survives unscathed, except for debris on her leg. the pilot of an EXPLODING HELICOPTER makes it out with minor wounds.

10 the worm creature attacks maria and leaves, despite the metal buildings all around. they're supposedly at floor 200 and something according to the elevator, so it makes no sense for a worm to chase them there, when theres so much metal to be eaten.

11. when the city collapses, the pipes/tunnels are nowhere to be seen. woops, forgot those.

overall this movie sucked. badly.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 17, 2008)

Started Watching Persona, Toradora, Zero no Tsukaima, Nabari no Ou, Monochrome Factor, Night Wizard, World Desruction, Strike Witches and Kannagi..... 

Love them all for some reason.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Started Watching Persona, Toradora, Zero no Tsukaima, Nabari no Ou, Monochrome Factor, Night Wizard, World Desruction, Strike Witches and Kannagi.....
> 
> Love them all for some reason.



especially strike witches, for the creative camera angles. i laughed so hard at that.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> especially strike witches, for the creative camera angles. i laughed so hard at that.



lol..... wonder why though....


----------



## Bupon (Nov 18, 2008)

I would like to join, im new to this site and im looking to meet new people. I do love anime, I have been watching it for some time now and it would be nice to join your club if I can.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

Bupon said:


> I would like to join, im new to this site and im looking to meet new people. I do love anime, I have been watching it for some time now and it would be nice to join your club if I can.



well the rules of entry are simple. you need to list your two favourite animes while standing on your head, and then offer us bored people advice on good anime to watch.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think the club lets you post your favorite Hentai though. I wouldn't know though.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually, Daedalus, the Hentai you just posted _is_ my favorite Hentai


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Actually, Daedalus, the Hentai you just posted _is_ my favorite Hentai



seiously look at that bird. i'd eat those breasts for dinner. Mmm-Mmm.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 18, 2008)

ohhhh man now those are some breasts you could motorboat...bet they would taste great with ranch


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just tried to watch Strike Witches, I mean, I watched the first ep for 1 min and 20 seconds.
And I were like:

What.................... T H E ...................... *FUCK*!

I feel really bad watching this anime. I can't believe someone could come up with a story like this.
I kept laughing for 10 mins straight!


----------



## Binge (Nov 18, 2008)

ZAMFG I want to joins!

Anime regenerated all of my lost limbs, and turned all my pets into giant Mecha.  Really I am an artist and it was amazing to see the animated genre become so diverse.  It really wasn't going to get that way through US programming.

My favorite series: Serial Experiments Lian, Ghost in the Shell: SAC (First season), Neon Genesis Evangelion, and Ergo Proxy.  Why?  They are so freaking action filled and really dive into character development.

Favorite place to get anime?  Amazon.com WTF NEW BOX SETS FOR $40


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Just tried to watch Strike Witches, I mean, I watched the first ep for 1 min and 20 seconds.
> And I were like:
> 
> What.................... T H E ...................... *FUCK*!
> ...



seriously, the ridiculousness of the show is funnier than the comedy of the show. thats why i enjoyed it so much. and the creative camera angles, oh the lols that were had.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2008)

Binge said:


> ZAMFG I want to joins!
> 
> Anime regenerated all of my lost limbs, and turned all my pets into giant Mecha.  Really I am an artist and it was amazing to see the animated genre become so diverse.  It really wasn't going to get that way through US programming.
> 
> ...





Just throw me the two Favorites and I'll add ya..

Anyone else that I have forgot to add, PM me your two favorites, and I'll add ya when I can get some time to..


Mussels: I'm dling the anime right now... Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Mussels: I'm dling the anime right now... Can't wait to see it!!



K.

Latest two shows i watched:

Bokurano (Literally, "our lives") you could say its mecha, but that would be an insult to the show. Its very, very plot driven with quite real characters. Also, i totally love the intro.

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=4PBN56-C28s

Also, Spice and Wolf. only 13 eps, but a great show. also plot/character driven.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> seiously look at that bird. i'd eat those breasts for dinner. Mmm-Mmm.





das müffin mann said:


> ohhhh man now those are some breasts you could motorboat...bet they would taste great with ranch






Mussels said:


> Also, Spice and Wolf. only 13 eps, but a great show. also plot/character driven.


I haven't seen it, but I don't consider being _only_ 13 eps a con.  I actually like relatively short anime series cuz it makes it a lot easier to actually find the time to watch it all 

Now, this Strike Witches that everybody is talking about, I'm gonna have to check this out just based on the "WTF" factor.  What's it about?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 18, 2008)

14th ep of wangan midnight has been subbed ...


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 18, 2008)

I would like to join, I enjoy watching anime. I got in to it because of a friend of mine who is a huge anime fan
My favorite is Gundam 00 and my favorite site for anime is probably animecrazy.net and tailedfox (naruto site)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll have to look into Bokurano.. I'm really wanting to find something that I can test my speakers with.  I was watching Rurouni Kenshin Trust & Betrayal "again " and It was great, but wasn't the "whole explosions" that I wanted...

I've seen Spice and wolf, but I really haven't sat down and watched it yet... I got so much to  watch, and yet I can't seem to find my Passport HDD... Grrr..


----------



## Wile E (Nov 18, 2008)

So, what the hell do you try to watch after you just finished all of Code Geass? I think just about anything will seem disappointing in comparison at this point. Well, aside from some of the epic classics, but I'm bored of those.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So, what the hell do you try to watch after you just finished all of Code Geass? I think just about anything will seem disappointing in comparison at this point. Well, aside from some of the epic classics, but I'm bored of those.



I've just started watching R2.... Man... I'm going to be in tears in the next few days... I just can't believe what's going on so far... It brings tingles to my body just thinking of The emperor's "eyes"

As for the whole "hen" "tie" thing... 



Man, I'd love to dip those Thighs...

I'm fine with that unless it gets out of hand.. I rather not get this thread closed over that...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 18, 2008)

You guy should try to watch, Minami-ke.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So, what the hell do you try to watch after you just finished all of Code Geass? I think just about anything will seem disappointing in comparison at this point. Well, aside from some of the epic classics, but I'm bored of those.



try bokurano. its a totally different style to geass, but it will definately make you forget about geass for a while.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 19, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So, what the hell do you try to watch after you just finished all of Code Geass? I think just about anything will seem disappointing in comparison at this point. Well, aside from some of the epic classics, but I'm bored of those.



The new Gundam 00 Season 2 has a really nice plot, but then again if you do not like mecha's that much its not for everyone. 

Also would recommend PERSONA3: Trinity Soul. A really good show.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> try bokurano. its a totally different style to geass, but it will definately make you forget about geass for a while.


Looking it up now.



scoutingwraith said:


> The new Gundam 00 Season 2 has a really nice plot, but then again if you do not like mecha's that much its not for everyone.
> 
> Also would recommend PERSONA3: Trinity Soul. A really good show.


I love mech anime. It's not so much a preference, as it is a coincidence tho. Some of my favs are all mech based. Eureka 7, Evangelion, FMP!, Code Geass. Could never get into the Gundam series tho.

About to check out Persona3 tho.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

Could never get into _any_ Gundam series?  I find them each to appeal a bit differently to different audiences, so if you've only seen a couple of them, look into the others sometime maybe.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Could never get into _any_ Gundam series?  I find them each to appeal a bit differently to different audiences, so if you've only seen a couple of them, look into the others sometime maybe.



I don't have the time or patience to try to figure out what all the different series are. There's too many of them to even bother with for me.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

Fair enough.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 6, 2008)

resident evil degeneration


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> resident evil degeneration



i just watched that last night.

Animation quality is up there, but the audio was... odd.

It'd go from quiet mumbling voices to sudden bursts of loudness, which is kinda irritating over z-5500's at night when people are sleeping.

overall it was amusing, but keep in mind its based on the games not the other movies - if you havent played the games you wont have much fun with it.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 6, 2008)

It's actually based on the games!?  I just assumed it was based on the crappy movies when I heard about it.  Now I'm interested.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be getting it probably tonight. Don't know yet.. I will say, I watched Deepspace.... It's something that a person can pass on... I just couldn't get myself into it.. It's not the HORROR anime that it's been hyped to be... But, I do know how to get around the game!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2008)

An anime I think anyone that likes Assassin type anime, would probably like "Kite Liberator". It's a mix of Sci-fi with it. It's not that long, but it's still a pretty good anime.. Some nice mentions of other anime in there also..


Edit: But, one huge thing... It ends like Karas... Right there thinkin' of whats going to happen, and what you wish would go on longer!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 13, 2008)

HI Guys,
I am a big fan of anime.I am watching anime and some of cartoons from 5 years old,and still love it im now 23.And nothing changed 
Currently i am watching One Piece, BLEACH, NARUTO.
But i love all of Japanise anime they are just great.
Its sad than D.Gray Man series ended because of budget.was a great anime.
And Inuyasha the same.Now i trie to read manga to see end of story for inuyasha.And great was DBZ aswell.So just wanted to say thanks to club owner.that u make such anime club


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2008)

Arciks said:


> HI Guys,
> I am a big fan of anime.I am watching anime and some of cartoons from 5 years old,and still love it im now 23.And nothing changed
> Currently i am watching One Piece, BLEACH, NARUTO.
> But i love all of Japanise anime they are just great.
> ...



Thanks m8 for stopping by. Give me the two favorite anime, right now, or all time, and I'll add ya to the first post.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 13, 2008)

1.one Piece
2.bleach


----------



## djisas (Dec 13, 2008)

For those who are really into d.gray man, bleach and other shounen, you should take a look at soul eater...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2008)

Arciks said:


> 1.one Piece
> 2.bleach


Thanks, your added. 



djisas said:


> For those who are really into d.gray man, bleach and other shounen, you should take a look at soul eater...



I have a few Episodes of Soul Eater dl, but I really haven't started watching it. Still, have to much to watch!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 13, 2008)

i think soul eater will have only 51 or 53 series and thats all. i read somwhere


----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2008)

Guys I want to direct you over to a pal of mine on Anandtech BBS who needs to sell his whole collection of Anime + collectibles for personal reasons.  I've just purchased from him not too long ago, so he's fantastic to deal with.  Everything he keeps is in near mint if not mint condition!!!  Amazing prices.  This could be a treasure trove for a solid Anime fan.

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=45&threadid=2216442&highlight_key=y&keyword1=anime


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

Binge said:


> Guys I want to direct you over to a pal of mine on Anandtech BBS who needs to sell his whole collection of Anime + collectibles for personal reasons.  I've just purchased from him not too long ago, so he's fantastic to deal with.  Everything he keeps is in near mint if not mint condition!!!  Amazing prices.  This could be a treasure trove for a solid Anime fan.
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=45&threadid=2216442&highlight_key=y&keyword1=anime



Thanks for that link. Just PM'd him on the Evangelion DVD's. Been wanting to add them to my collection for a while, but every time I find them, they are far too expensive. lol.

Hope he doesn't mind a brand new member with a single post (as a bump in his thread, no less. lol) wanting to buy stuff from him. Might see about the Alphacool top as well.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Thanks for that link. Just PM'd him on the Evangelion DVD's. Been wanting to add them to my collection for a while, but every time I find them, they are far too expensive. lol.
> 
> Hope he doesn't mind a brand new member with a single post (as a bump in his thread, no less. lol) wanting to buy stuff from him. Might see about the Alphacool top as well.



I can (just did) vouch for you if you'd like.  Broken and I are doing good business.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2008)

Binge said:


> I can vouch for you if you'd like.  We're doing good business.



I might take you up on that. We'll see what he says when he responds. I just PM'd him about the Alphacool top/res combo too. It all hinges on whether he'll take a Post Office money order or not. He'll even if he won't, I might open up a Paypal account just to grab those things off of him. They are really good deals.

By the way, the PM system over there sucks ass. lol.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2008)

The thanks is because I agree.  Anandtech is totally outdated, but people still trade like bandits there!  I sent him that if someone under the name Wile E contacts him to give said Wile E the red carpet treatment   He'll probably do MO.  Personally he and I are doing a swap for my GSkill 2x2gb DDR3 and some Eva collectibles.  I'm going to hold on to them in the hopes a geeky friend of mine will want to purchase them


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2008)

I will say that he does have a great collection there. I'm just looking for one boxset and I'll be set.

BTW, Binge, 2 more posts and 1k! Get at it man!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys. I'm really crying right now. I mean REALLY crying. It took me a few days to post this because I was so in disbelief on what is going down.. Here is the Trailer to Dragonball's "Live Action" movie.. It's Horried... The story that they are doing is good. I like that, but the action, actors, and how it fitting.. BLOWS Chunks in my feelings.. REALLY BLOWS!! Wait, did I say the story is good. Well, I must of still be in shock. The aspects is, but how they are showing the TIME LINE...

So, now you have seen the trailer, what are my Anime nuts, like myself, feel about this? Thinking the same way as myself? Done poorly?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing similar to actual DBZ anime series.But i will watch it anyway.and why the hell piccolo looks is on enemy side in trailer.this sucks a lot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Guys. I'm really crying right now. I mean REALLY crying. It took me a few days to post this because I was so in disbelief on what is going down.. Here is the Trailer to Dragonball's "Live Action" movie.. It's Horried... The story that they are doing is good. I like that, but the action, actors, and how it fitting.. BLOWS Chunks in my feelings.. REALLY BLOWS!! Wait, did I say the story is good. Well, I must of still be in shock. The aspects is, but how they are showing the TIME LINE...
> 
> So, now you have seen the trailer, what are my Anime nuts, like myself, feel about this? Thinking the same way as myself? Done poorly?



This Movie will Flop, and its because they Decided to Not Stick with the Tradition of the Series, sorry Goku isnt Canadian, He is Of Asian Descent, despite the Series Depicting him as a White Guy- aka Peach Colored Skin, but most animes Depict their Characters with Peach Colored Skin. Also Goku Learned his Training when he was a Boy not a Young Man.


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2008)

Arciks said:


> Nothing similar to actual DBZ anime series.But i will watch it anyway.and why the hell piccolo looks is on enemy side in trailer.this sucks a lot.



Piccolo was originally an enemy~  

But anyway the movie looks as awesome as a Mortal Kombat film


----------



## theJesus (Dec 17, 2008)

Cold Storm:  uhh, wtf were you expecting?   It's a _live-action DBZ movie_ 

btw, link won't load.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 17, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> This Movie will Flop, and its because they Decided to Not Stick with the Tradition of the Series, sorry Goku isnt Canadian, He is Of Asian Descent, despite the Series Depicting him as a White Guy- aka Peach Colored Skin, but most animes Depict their Characters with Peach Colored Skin. Also Goku Learned his Training when he was a Boy not a Young Man.


No, he is of Saiyan descent


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 17, 2008)

Binge said:


> Piccolo was originally an enemy~
> 
> But anyway the movie looks as awesome as a Mortal Kombat film



but in DBZ he was not enemy.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2008)

I expected it to be bad. I think the anime is bad as it is, and when is the last time you saw even a good anime translate well into a live action movie?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2008)

The only Anime to live action that I've ever saw as me wanting to see again was Death Note. But, that wasn't to English, it was Japanese first.
As for Piccolo. He is the Evil of Piccolo Daimao, who is the "Piccolo" for the movie. If you know anything of the Drangball lore, you will know that Piccolo fled from Namek and came to earth. When the Kami of Earth, saw that he had evil in his heart, he unfused Piccolo and sealed the evil. Then when the era of Dragonball, The primiss of this movie (not DBZ), he comes out from the seal and tries to kill  Son Goku. When he is on his dying breath, he makes the form, Piccolo Jr, and there becomes the Piccolo of DBZ era..
Just know, there is a era of DB before there was ever a DBZ era. And, this trailer shows that it is trying to evolve both the era's into one... Something that should NEVER of been thought of...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to watch some new anime.  Give me suggestions based on the following post, plzkthxbai:


theJesus said:


> I got into anime originally with the stuff like DBZ and Pokemon, and then everything that came on toonami and adult swim for a while before looking elsewhere for anime.
> 
> Favorite movies:  Akira, Ninja Scroll, Voices of a Distant Star
> Favorite shows:  Elfen Lied, Noir, DBZ (cell saga and earlier), Crest/Banner of the Stars, Gundam: 08th MS Team, and probably some others I'm forgetting . . .
> ...



btw, even if it doesn't seem like something I'd like, suggest it anyways; you never know.

*EDIT:*  I really want horror and psychological stuff.


----------



## Binge (Dec 19, 2008)

Should have posted this here~ 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79315


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2008)

Just glanced at part of the youtube link, seems interesting enough; I'll watch it later.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 19, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I want to watch some new anime.  Give me suggestions based on the following post, plzkthxbai:
> 
> 
> btw, even if it doesn't seem like something I'd like, suggest it anyways; you never know.
> ...


I'd definitely take a look at Kara no Kyoukai.  Perhaps Shikabane Hime: Aka. Also Chaos;Head, Ga-Rei Zero, Baccano, heard good things about Higurashi but haven't gotten around to watching it myself yet.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, someone else recommended Higurashi as well, so I'm for sure checking that out.

I'm looking into the others as well.


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)

Ones I recently checked out:

-Monster
-Ergo Proxy
-Skullman
-Serial Experiments Lain (for the 2nd time )

All amazing~ BTW:  Did you check out We are the Strange yet?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 20, 2008)

I like anime but I don't watch much of it. I LOVED Death Note. Best show that I have ever seen. I also watch Bleach.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

If you liked Ergo, then you'd like Gilgamash. I really got into how dark and twisted it was. 

Shadow, you don't have to be a die hard anime person to like it.  Just let me know the two series or movies you liked, and I'll throw you on the first. You never know what kind of stuff you can find from us!

Binge. I looked at it. But, for some strange reason Youtube is acting up on me. Gotta throw in a virus scan extra in the mix for the next few days..


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 20, 2008)

The only stuff I have watched is Death Note, Bleach, Lucky Star and some vampire one.. I forgot the name. It was on Adult Swim awile ago.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

Trinity Blood. If that's the case, Really look into Hellsing. It was a great anime, and the remake of it is just out of this world. I think you'd really like it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes it was Trinity. I will check out Hellsing


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are a few others that I've saw when I've looked threw my collection. Vampire Knight and you may like Claymore. I think Claymore will be more to your liking, while Vampire Knight is more of a teen style over the top stuff..


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn its been a while since ive checked up on this thread 29 pgs damn! Anywho

Vampire Knight is a Shoujo anime thats geared more twards teenage girls. I was looking forward to the series but it just couldnt keep my attention.

The 4th movie of Kara no Kyoukai "Garden of Sinners" was just subbed. Shiki is freaking Awsome. Shes probably my most Fav "strong female lead" character. 

So whats everyone watching now?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions everybody, whether specifically directed toward me or not.  I'll be looking into as many of them as I can over the next couple weeks.


Binge said:


> Ones I recently checked out:
> 
> -Monster
> -Ergo Proxy
> ...


-Monster is one that I'm getting already.
-Ergo Proxy, I've heard lots about and mean to check out some time in the near future.
-Skullman, haven't heard of, but I will look into.
-Serial Experiments: Lain is one of my favorites and I'm in the middle of watching it again with my gf (even though we stopped half-way through almost 6 months ago when my board and gpu died, and then couldn't access my storage array on her board).

*EDIT:*  I haven't watched We are the Strange yet, cuz I don't feel like watching it on youtube (I hate letting it buffer).  It does look interesting though.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions everybody, whether specifically directed toward me or not.  I'll be looking into as many of them as I can over the next couple weeks.
> 
> -Monster is one that I'm getting already.
> -Ergo Proxy, I've heard lots about and mean to check out some time in the near future.
> ...


Ergo is definitely worth a watch. There is an HD verion on Boxtorrents.

In fact, both Binge and Cold Storm named a bunch of must sees.

I'll add one to throw on that list as well, Texhnolyze. In fact, it should probably be near the top of your must see list if you like psychological stuff


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> So whats everyone watching now?


I have a looong list of anime I'm grabbing (or already have) to check out (or watch again).

-5 Centimeters Per Second 
-Alexander Senki, Reign the Conqueror (watch again)
-Amaenaideyo
-Angel Sanctuary
-Armitage (seen first movie, but want to watch the rest)
-Barefoot Gen 2
-Beyond the Clouds . . . The Promised Place
-Candidate for Goddess (can't remember if I've seen it or not)
-Clannad
-Cowboy Bebop (re-watch series, watch movie for first time)
-Crest/Banner of the Stars (re-watch Crest, watch Banner for the first time)
-Dark Cat
-Ergo Proxy (just added)
-Escaflowne
-Fate Stay Night
-Galerians RION
-Gatekeepers (and Gatekeepers 21) (saw a few eps a while ago)
-Gedo Senki, Tales from Earthsea
-Gundam 00
-Gundress
-Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
-Interlude
-Kara no Kyoukai (want to see all the movies currently subbed)
-Le Portrait de Petite Cossette
-Malice Doll
-Mind Game
-Mnemosyne
-Only Yesterday
-Outlaw Star (watch again)
-Paprika
-Patlabor (movies 1-3)
-Perfect Blue
-Pet Shop of Horrors
-Porco Rosso
-Psycho Diver Masei Rakuryu
-Requiem from the Darkness (friend showed an ep to me)
-Roots Search
-Saber Marionette (J, J Again, J to X, and R)
-Saint Tail
-Silent Mobius (saw a few eps a while ago)
-Strait Jacket
-Strike Witches
-Teizokurei Daydream
-Tenshi no Tamago
-Texhnolyze (just added)
-Tragic Silence
-Tsukihime
-Vampire Knight
-Vampire Princess Miyu
- and everything Studio Ghibli (want to catch up on the classics)

I'm sure I made spelling mistakes.  Most of the series I won't watch all the way through unless I really like it; otherwise I'll have to delete to make room for the others.  Also, as mentioned before, I'll be trying to check out some of the other suggestions in this thread.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I have a looong list of anime I'm grabbing (or already have) to check out (or watch again).
> 
> -5 Centimeters Per Second
> -Alexander Senki, Reign the Conqueror (watch again)
> ...


With the plummeting prices of hard drives these days, there's no need to delete anything, EVER. lol.

And going by this list, the first thing on your list to watch should be Crest/Banner. Fucking Epic! lol.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

lol I know, I should just snag a new drive, but I'm broke and have no job and am running out of space quick.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yes it was Trinity. I will check out Hellsing


Definitely go for Hellsing Ultimate as opposed to the original.  Sooooooo much better


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Trinity Blood. If that's the case, Really look into Hellsing. It was a great anime, and the remake of it is just out of this world. I think you'd really like it.



Trinity blood was hella chill.  Hellsing was hella hella chill   How about Fate Stay Night guys?


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 20, 2008)

FSN = gewd tiemz.  One of my favs


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 20, 2008)

Dragon Ball Z was epic, sat and went through pretty much every episode over a month span, absolutely loved it.

Besides that I watched a short clip of Ghost In The Shell, that looked good, I was addicted to Zoids too. I found a Devil May Cry series as well, that was fantastic.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

Holy crap, I forgot about Zoids!  I can't remember what the two series were called, but the one about the war going was way better than the one with just the tournaments.  I used to always watch the one with the war in the morning before school, then come home and watch the other one after school.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Dragon Ball Z was epic, sat and went through pretty much every episode over a month span, absolutely loved it.
> 
> Besides that I watched a short clip of Ghost In The Shell, that looked good, I was addicted to Zoids too. I found a Devil May Cry series as well, that was fantastic.



Not meant as an insult, kinda just a funny coincidence, but here it goes: Everything you listed, short of GITS, I find to be complete crap. lol.

It's weird how anime fans can have such differing tastes.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not meant as an insult, kinda just a funny coincidence, but here it goes: Everything you listed, short of GITS, I find to be complete crap. lol.
> 
> It's weird how anime fans can have such differing tastes.


I don't know how old kyle is, but age usually comes into play here as well.  I loved DBZ and Zoids in elementary/middle school.  Would I watch them now?  Only for nostalgia.

I know what you mean though about how different peoples' taste can be for anime.  In my area, I'm one of the few people that isn't a narutard .  Everybody else seems to love Naruto, Bleach, Inuyasha, etc.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 20, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I don't know how old kyle is, but age usually comes into play here as well.  I loved DBZ and Zoids in elementary/middle school.  Would I watch them now?  Only for nostalgia.
> 
> I know what you mean though about how different peoples' taste can be for anime.  In my area, I'm one of the few people that isn't a narutard .  Everybody else seems to love Naruto, Bleach, Inuyasha, etc.



Im 16, but when DBZ was on TV I never watched it, so was intrigued and really got into it. Zoids is fantastic, its quite adult for what it is (yes, i know its not real haha).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I don't know how old kyle is, but age usually comes into play here as well.  I loved DBZ and Zoids in elementary/middle school.  Would I watch them now?  Only for nostalgia.
> 
> I know what you mean though about how different peoples' taste can be for anime.  In my area, I'm one of the few people that isn't a narutard .  Everybody else seems to love Naruto, Bleach, Inuyasha, etc.



Wow you must be that much younger than I was, because I caught DBZ around 98 as of the Official English US run, and i was Just at the End of Middle School goin into High School. Course at the time most cartoons i seen that were Japanese Drawn i didnt know was called anime until DBZ.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

Fate Stay Night was a great anime. I wish it was longer then one season. I've never heard of Wile E's anime before. I guess that's just me because of the fact that I'm horried with names of ANYTHING1! 

Kyle, throw me your two favorites or one, and I'll throw ya on the top... DBZ sure does bring me back memories!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Fate Stay Night was a great anime. I wish it was longer then one season. I've never heard of Wile E's anime before. I guess that's just me because of the fact that I'm horried with names of ANYTHING1!
> 
> Kyle, throw me your two favorites or one, and I'll throw ya on the top... DBZ sure does bring me back memories!



hmm, id have to say DBZ (especially the Buu saga, that rocked) and Zoids.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

All right Kyle and shadow is added to the first post.


I will say, and not a lot of people know about it, but I feel in love with Zoids. I really liked the second verison where it was the Lyger Zero with transfermations. So... I guess I'll have to give all you guys Virus's now!?


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right Kyle and shadow is added to the first post.
> 
> 
> I will say, and not a lot of people know about it, but I feel in love with Zoids. I really liked the second verison where it was the Lyger Zero with transfermations. So... I guess I'll have to give all you guys Virus's now!?



ooft, bit cloud and his lyger with the speed upgrades and such, god i feel such a child but its just so good!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, and anyone wanting to watch Zoids and any other anime on a fast streaming site, go to www.kumby.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll have to look into that tonight when I have nothign to do but clean out my computer! lol.
There is a few things on anime that I have a guility pleasure in watching.. Won't say them, but they're there!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 20, 2008)

Downloading Ghost In The Shell now to watch later


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

Ghost In The Shell... One of the best anime's out there! I love the series, and I'm thinking of doing a throw back on my old sig. Laughing Man. I was "listening" to the last three episodes of the first season at work today. Might throw in the dvd of "The Laughing Man" tonight.


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)

The Laughing Man was by far one of the best single seasons ever created... I mean across any animation.  The unseen evil.  The products of greed & science.  All very fascinating!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

Binge said:


> The Laughing Man was by far one of the best single seasons ever created... I mean across any animation.  The unseen evil.  The products of greed & science.  All very fascinating!



You are right sir. To me, the reasoning, and story was one of the strongest I've seen made.  The Individual Eleven story arch was good, but the Laughing Man put in dept what future was going to consist as.. Yeah, it may be made after a book, or so a author, that the government watches who buys the books he has written. 

Your making me throw in the dvd now! I got the Special edition..


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2008)

Im dying to get my hands on the GITS 2.0 blue ray box released day 19 this month it costs over 9k yen...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

djisas said:


> Im dying to get my hands on the GITS 2.0 blue ray box released day 19 this month it costs over 9k yen...



I'll have to look into that once I get a PS3.. Released yesterday? Today is the 20th...


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2008)

you can find it at amazon.jp its the cheapest, on uk for some £112 and one or another U.S. store for a very high price...

Note that gits 2.0 is not innocence but a remastered version or rather entirely remade and improved...
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6122


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2008)

djisas said:


> you can find it at amazon.jp its the cheapest, on uk for some £112 and one or another U.S. store for a very high price...
> 
> Note that gits 2.0 is not innocence but a remastered version or rather entirely remade and improved...
> http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6122



Sweetness! I'll have to see what I can do to get it!


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2008)

Ill wait a little longer, see if it arrives at amazon.us door and latter at mine or somehow try to get it from japan...
i found it for 200$ in one site and i can tell hat 12800yen are 100$ but the preice amazon.jp has is 9900 yen http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463376776&pf_rd_i=489986


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> hmm, id have to say DBZ (especially the Buu saga, that rocked) and Zoids.


 Buu saga was when I started getting annoyed with it.  I loved the Saiyan and Frieza saga though.  Android/Cell was cool too, but after that I think everything went down hill.

Lyger Zero was awesome, but I like the other Zoids show better.  BTW, have you ever seen the motorized Zoids model kits?  They're effing awesome if you're into simple snap-models.  The Gundam models are cool too cuz there's a lot of different difficulty levels for 'em.  You can get cheap ones that a 2-yr-old can put together, or really huge expensive insanely detailed ones that take forever to put together (they're awesome though, cuz you can take off all the external armor plating and see the all the inner workings, etc.).

Continuing about snap-models, I've seen the Armored Core (video game series) ones and they look ****ing bad-ass!  Especially since you can mix and match parts just like you do in the games.


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

*Just got my stuff from Broken*

Dude is 100% legit.  I bought a lot of Evangelion collectibles.  The metal box in these pictures is #1884 of 2000 made.  The rest of the figurines are not made anymore and it's the whole collection of Eva Units 00-04 including both unit 00s  

If anyone is interested in these let me know, but for now!  PICS!!!























lol it's faded I know, but I still had it done





Figurines


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

oh, god how beautiful that stuff is! I know maybe one person that might want those!! Where are you wile e! 

As for the tatto. Sweetness man! I was thinking of getting the teckknoman Symbol or my shoulder or left part of my back.. Still thinking.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol. I already bought the rest of his Eva movies.


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

No movies in what I had 

I didn't really want the stuff, but I figured I'd just bite the bullet and live with this if nobody is interested instead of holding on to extra DDR3.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

Wile, YOU KNOW you want the THE WHOLE SHABANG!!  
Good stuff nun the less.. If it's not Rurouni Kenshin then I'm passing on paying for it.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 24, 2008)

This is currently what i have on my hard drives and watched it all over.......  

Keep in mind that i am still collecting some of them.....  






Need to find some other ones...... Also might need a new 500GB HD.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

That looks pretty good SW! I'm just now getting to 250gbs... soon I'll be thinking of more myself. 
How was Dragon Destiny?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That looks pretty good SW! I'm just now getting to 250gbs... soon I'll be thinking of more myself.
> How was Dragon Destiny?



Dragon Destiny was good also. Same as with the other Ikki Tousen chapters it also has the occasional ecchi moments.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll have to go and download that. Don't have anything really right now to watch... Well I do, tons, but nothing really worth it..


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been watching Karin lately. Needed a break from the serious stuff. It's a good comedy. I find myself literally lol'ing a good bit while watching it.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 24, 2008)

I started watching Karin last yr but have yet to finish that series along with like 10 others . So much anime so little time.
My comedy anime this season would probably Haykko. Love the characters and character designs.

I have 2 750g and 500g and probably 200gigs left of free space. If only seagate would fix their 1.5tb drives


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 24, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I started watching Karin last yr but have yet to finish that series along with like 10 others . So much anime so little time.
> My comedy anime this season would probably Haykko. Love the characters and character designs.
> 
> I have 2 750g and 500g and probably 200gigs left of free space. If only seagate would fix their 1.5tb drives



Yeah i recently started waching this online and some of the episodes had me in stiches. 

The Robot specifically............. Class pressent: Kageyama........ [Robotic Voice] HERE

LMAO


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll have to pick that up when they finish the season. 
Getting Karin now.

Also, Since Neocrisis threw Haykko with a link. I'm going to add the ADB.net on the first post. It's a nice little site.

SW, your watching them Online? Linky?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> This is currently what i have on my hard drives and watched it all over.......
> 
> Keep in mind that i am still collecting some of them.....
> 
> ...



awww look, he has a small collection 

me and my housemate have 6.8% of all anime, according to our accounts on anidb.net


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to pick that up when they finish the season.
> Getting Karin now.
> 
> Also, Since Neocrisis threw Haykko with a link. I'm going to add the ADB.net on the first post. It's a nice little site.
> ...



Yeah watching it online.........

I use either Crunchyroll.com or Animecrunch.com



Mussels said:


> awww look, he has a small collection
> 
> me and my housemate have 6.8% of all anime, according to our accounts on anidb.net



I recently started collecting the anime....... so i guess i do not have that much....


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

Mussels, I don't think anyone comes close to what you and Wile e both have... Now, I'll buy a good size hdd, send it to ya, and you can add it all for me?!


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

If you guys want to see a pretty awesome anime with good J-rock/pop then watch Beck.  It ain't half bad.  Good lols and a sort of heart touching story of hard work and success.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah i wasnt being serious.

i'll be getting a 200GB a month ads2l+ connection soon, so it'll be going up by 100GB a month 


Edit: i enjoyed beck. didnt think i would based on the description, but its actually a very, very well done show.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 24, 2008)

from aniDB i have about 6.51%.
One of my buddies in Hawaii needed an external hdd so i picked up a 500gig for him and filled it up with anime. His jaw dropped when he saw how much i put on there from him.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Mussels, I don't think anyone comes close to what you and Wile e both have... Now, I'll buy a good size hdd, send it to ya, and you can add it all for me?!



dunno where you're located, i'm paranoid about shipping HDD's. if you send it to me and pay for shipping back, i'll fill it up for you.


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> from aniDB i have about 6.51%.
> One of my buddies in Hawaii needed an external hdd so i picked up a 500gig for him and filled it up with anime. His jaw dropped when he saw how much i put on there from him.



wtf that kid peed himself!


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 24, 2008)

Binge said:


> wtf that kid peed himself!



  Just noticed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

That's what happens when your surrounded with cute anime girls! 

Mussels, Shipping from here to you, would be LOTS. I'll just have to get your list.. or ss of what you have. lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's what happens when your surrounded with cute anime girls!
> 
> Mussels, Shipping from here to you, would be LOTS. I'll just have to get your list.. or ss of what you have. lol



its early on in the thread. i think it took up 2-3 posts


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its early on in the thread. i think it took up 2-3 posts



I remember that.  I'll hunt it down tomorrow. Going to bed, then work.. God, not rest for the weary.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's what happens when your surrounded with cute anime girls!



actually its what happens when you're surrounded by cosplayers wearing those masks/full body suits and you have no clue if they're a guy or girl....wtf:

heres a few more 
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2008/12/23/kigurumi-cosplay-terror-gallery/
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2008/11/10/cosplay-terror-train/

and if you dare
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2008/12/18/loli-bishoujo-muscle-cosplay-av-due/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Binge said:


> wtf that kid peed himself!



lol

probably freaked out cause of the faces, Because they look no where like the actuall animation of the characters. That and probably doesnt know what a real female is like


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 24, 2008)

That kid will never watch Anime ever again. Poor him.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2008)

its funny but that avatar you have shows it is related to some Dojinshi

anyways

More Anime Related stuff as of Import Fighting games

Probably never will release in US due to Licensing problems

http://www.gametrailers.com/game/10355.html#Content


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 24, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> its funny but that avatar you have shows it is related to some Dojinshi
> 
> anyways
> 
> ...



So, you DID read that manga? Your thoughts...?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> So, you DID read that manga? Your thoughts...?



nope i seen that image before never read the Manga


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Mussels, I don't think anyone comes close to what you and Wile e both have... Now, I'll buy a good size hdd, send it to ya, and you can add it all for me?!



I lost more anime in a hard drive failure than what scoutingwraith posted. lol

It's a good start for his collection tho.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 24, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> nope i seen that image before never read the Manga



That's sad, the manga is pretty good .


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I lost more anime in a hard drive failure than what scoutingwraith posted. lol
> 
> It's a good start for his collection tho.



i lost two 640GB's full of anime a few months back. devastating, until i realised it was a chance to get 1.2TB of NEW anime i hadnt seen yet


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 24, 2008)

hahaha that's about the only way you CAN look at it  

I have a hard time finding THAT much anime I like  Most of the stuff I really enjoy is gone after 35shows or so... Really loved Chrono Crusade, AH! My Goddess, Gunslinger Girls... but they would have been kinda hard to keep going with, considering the direction the developers wanted. but then again, I think FMA got really tired after 20-30 shows, too...Oh wel. Isn't there an anime out there that just keeps going, but is always fresh??!!!?!?!  


*sigh* too much holiday stress


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 24, 2008)

By the by, anyone interested in getting an HP-MV5140 1Tb for real cheap ?  Like 150 after rebate? Perfect for storing all those anime


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

For anyone who has questions about Evangelion I knew of an AMV authored several years ago that does a fantastic job at explaining things to the timeless tune of Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=qiq3pRAH8Qc

For the rest of you who need quality facts written by the hand that fed you the series, this is the Red Cross Booklet translated into English:

http://www.evaotaku.com/html/rcb.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i lost two 640GB's full of anime a few months back. devastating, until i realised it was a chance to get 1.2TB of NEW anime i hadnt seen yet



best to backup to optical disk or even tape drive.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 24, 2008)

hellboy


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 24, 2008)

i saw all hellboy animation films.was pretty good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> hellboy



I love your post my brother! I love them! 

Hellboy anime is good. I have to give them props for the art style. To me, it's good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2008)

All right, got an anime for ya. Otogi Zosh... I have gift cards for Circuit City, so I decided to look at the anime and saw it.. What's your thought? seen it, looks good?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 26, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> best to backup to optical disk or even tape drive.



Tape isn't practical in the home, and it would take around 800 single layer DVD's to back up my entire collection of anime, music and movies. Where are those promised 1TB optical or holo discs when you need them? lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2008)

I wish I had that problem.. lol.. I got everything that I need right now, I'll find it when I want to watch it.. lol

Been watching Pumpkin Scissors.. It's pretty good so far. Just finished the 4th show.. Been dling Darker then Black.. Hope it's good...


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 26, 2008)

I've watched the first like, 4 eps of Darker Than Black.  Certainly looked promising.  However, I've heard the ending was a real letdown


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 26, 2008)

Pumpkin scissors was good but you're better off just reading the manga as the anime is only 24 eps and doesnt continue on from there with another season.

If you like japanese historical anime check out Shugiri produced by MADHOUSE super gory and insane animation.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cos-play pictures.*















While surfing on an Asian website, I found these pictures.

Guess what? According to that website, this is a dude.
YES, *D-U-D-E*!

He cosplay of some anime character, but I'm not sure which one.

You can check out more pics here:

http://game.gate.vn/NewsDetail.aspx?ID=1003294

There are more links at the end of the post, and with more pics...
The website server is not locate on US or EU, so, expect it to load abit slow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

The last picture says it all.. I can see it in the last one... My god man.. why did you do this.. as bad as some other things I've been asked to go to! lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> Pumpkin scissors was good but you're better off just reading the manga as the anime is only 24 eps and doesnt continue on from there with another season.
> 
> If you like japanese historical anime check out Shugiri produced by MADHOUSE super gory and insane animation.



Just Like Inuyasha


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Tape isn't practical in the home, and it would take around 800 single layer DVD's to back up my entire collection of anime, music and movies. Where are those promised 1TB optical or holo discs when you need them? lol.



better than leaving them on a drive where that drive can fail and your SOL


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> better than leaving them on a drive where that drive can fail and your SOL



By the time you're done burning and trying to find a place to store 800 DVDs, you were better off buying a bunch of hard drives to copy the data to, then put in storage.

I'd rather risk the data than burn 800 DVD's, and tape drives suck. Have you ever had the "pleasure" of using tape?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Tape isn't practical in the home, and it would take around 800 single layer DVD's to back up my entire collection of anime, music and movies. Where are those promised 1TB optical or holo discs when you need them? lol.



Blu ray disks will be a big help, once they get cheaper. a 25GB single layer disk can take 24 HD (1.1GB) TV episodes, for example. Thats a whole season of 720P TV shows on one disk. Mmmm. (even more for anime, due to shorter ep lengths)



WC Annihilus said:


> I've watched the first like, 4 eps of Darker Than Black.  Certainly looked promising.  However, I've heard the ending was a real letdown


Who cares if the ending wasnt epic. the show itself was great, and more than worth watching. I dont understand how people can not watch a show for a bad ending, when they could just watch the show and enjoy it up until the moment it turns crap. look at evangelion - worst ending ever. so bad, they had to F*ck it up 3 more times, yet everyone loves the show. the SHOW, not the ending!.



eidairaman1 said:


> better than leaving them on a drive where that drive can fail and your SOL



And that, is where LAN's come in. you let people copy your collection, so if your drives die you can simply copy it back next LAN!


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 28, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> better than leaving them on a drive where that drive can fail and your SOL



Yeah seriously would you want to Burn OVER 300 anime titles. Some series more then 26 eps, if encoded in h264 ea. file avg of 175-300+mb. Then labeling every single disc what show and which eps are on them
2TB worth of anime would take about 445 single layer DVDs

I dont want to sort through that huge stack I think Ill take the risk of a drive failure and stick to my my 3 hdd


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2008)

i think i need about 250 DVD's to back my data up. it takes about 12 minutes to burn each DVD, so that'd be... about 2 to 2 1/2 days of doing nothing but burn DVD's. no thanks.

I know someone who burns all of his off, and its not going well. 2 years on, and his disks are starting to corrupt and go bad, despite the fact he's had them locked away in a sealed cabinet. Writable media like CD and DVD were never designed for long term storage - the ink used simply deteriorates over time.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> look at evangelion - worst ending ever. so bad, they had to F*ck it up 3 more times, yet everyone loves the show. the SHOW, not the ending!.



haha after the first ending of Evangelion that was Televised Director Hideaki Anno got so many Death threat letters
They actually showed some of them flashing on the screen at the beginning on the alternate DVD ending.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

To me, if the art style is good, and the story makes me keep going for 24mins, that's all I care about. Nothing else..

As for backing up your stuff.. Burning a DVD will all ways corrupt due to the way it's was made.. They say there is about 3 year hold on dvd's any more.. Even professional music, has about 10 years before it starts to do it. That's even having them in a vacuum sealed area.. The protection wears off.. 
LAN is probably the best. You got other fellow anime heads that won't jib you off anything that you had or want. 

If My collection would of gone bye bye, which it has before when i sold it, that stuff happens.. No use crying over spilled milk!


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2008)

I have 700+ dvd's worth of anime and i have already quit burning everything i download only the best hq ones, but even those i no longer have room for that many dvd's, im gunna start storing hdd its cheaper and takes less room...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yup until they get shut down, sort of like some torrent sights are goin that way, to me id say probably HD and or Flash Drives, even Optical Media For backups ill say now its better to have backups than none at all.





Mussels said:


> Blu ray disks will be a big help, once they get cheaper. a 25GB single layer disk can take 24 HD (1.1GB) TV episodes, for example. Thats a whole season of 720P TV shows on one disk. Mmmm. (even more for anime, due to shorter ep lengths)
> 
> 
> Who cares if the ending wasnt epic. the show itself was great, and more than worth watching. I dont understand how people can not watch a show for a bad ending, when they could just watch the show and enjoy it up until the moment it turns crap. look at evangelion - worst ending ever. so bad, they had to F*ck it up 3 more times, yet everyone loves the show. the SHOW, not the ending!.
> ...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 28, 2008)

today i downloaded all episodes and movies of detective conan 100GB+
will need some weeks to watch that all


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

They had it in the US for a while.. I really did like the show.. Pretty nicely done.. It's Case Closed for those who don't know it by the Manga name.


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2008)

Desert Punk anyone?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> Desert Punk anyone?



I had the whole series on dvd before I found Netflix.. I still tend to "play" them on there from here and there.. It was a great anime.. It could of went longer then what it did..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I'm looking for something.. Manga.... Crescent Moon in the Warring States... Want to read it... If someone knows where i can get it, plz link me on here or PM.. Thanks


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

Cuz in PMs you can't get the Thx...

Crescent Moon Ch001-XXX

::EDIT:: LOL I can't read... wrong manga...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, speaking of Manga, I finally found the complete translated Elfen Lied manga on Boxtorrents. Man, it's nice to actually have an ending to that story after the way the anime left you hanging. lol.


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

Zing!

Crescent Moon of the Warring States

and I still can't read... in the warring states...  jeeze...  I still think it's this one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Oh, speaking of Manga, I finally found the complete translated Elfen Lied manga on Boxtorrents. Man, it's nice to actually have an ending to that story after the way the anime left you hanging. lol.



I'll have to find it.. all ways wanted to know how it went...



Binge said:


> Zing!
> 
> Crescent Moon of the Warring States
> 
> and I still can't read... in the warring states...  jeeze...  I still think it's this one.



I'm a whor3 at the "thanks" button... So just a good "yhpm" would of worked! lol.. But, I do thank you for it. going now!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to find it.. all ways wanted to know how it went...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a whor3 at the "thanks" button... So just a good "yhpm" would of worked! lol.. But, I do thank you for it. going now!



yhpm


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm looking at Manga Fox... bookmarked and ready to look at tomorrow... Might throw it on the first post!!! 

Wile E... you sir has 1500 thx! You whor3!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2008)

56k is killing me. any kind aussies out there willing to post me a DVD or two full of anime?


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

Cold Storm.  One of my favorite places.... One Manga


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 29, 2008)

My fav at onemanga:

http://www.onemanga.com/Mirai_Nikki/


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

Check out The Lucifer and the Biscut Hammer


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll check those sites out tonight. Gotta go to work in 20ish! 

Muss.... I wish you lived in the states man!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm re-watching Sailor Moon (anime), it's hilarious.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm re-watching Sailor Moon (anime), it's hilarious.



Why the heck would you do that to your self!?? 


Just to note to everyone. I just got done watching the Ghost In The Shell: Individual Eleven movie.. It was good, but they left out, what I thought was a major thing, from that season.. The way that the major learned about the left hand folding... Didn't have anything about that, just at the end asking about it... But, in all good.. Still not as good as The Laughing Man set-up..


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 31, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> My fav at onemanga:
> 
> http://www.onemanga.com/Mirai_Nikki/



Thanks m8.....that was a pretty nice and intense series.........havent read it but i do remember the name floating around.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2008)

scoutingwraith said:


> Thanks m8.....that was a pretty nice and intense series.........havent read it but i do remember the name floating around.



Best psycho girl I have ever seen .


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 31, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Best psycho girl I have ever seen .



Yup........wonder what will happen next. Think she would kill certain someone.....???


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

Serial Experiments Lain! Zomg it was soooo good :O


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2008)

Binge said:


> Serial Experiments Lain! Zomg it was soooo good :O



Do you want a psycho, stalker, murderer, and cute girl friend?


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Do you want a psycho, stalker, murderer, and cute girl friend?



I had one of those... DO WANT AGAIN!!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 31, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Do you want a psycho, stalker, murderer, and cute girl friend?



Yes please.......


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a Psycho, and stalker in my last girlfriend... It's not good when you can say that a Girl raped you...


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2008)

She scared the shit out of me... I probably don't want one...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I had a Psycho, and stalker in my last girlfriend... It's not good when you can say that a Girl rapped you...



oh. she was a rapper. could be worse, she could have been britney spears.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 31, 2008)

Still have mine around me though i do managed to get along with her......... 



Mussels said:


> oh. she was a rapper. could be worse, she could have been britney spears.



lol.......that will be a traumatic experience....


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh. she was a rapper. could be worse, she could have been britney spears.



I laughed at that... I try and not type when it hits past midnight... Doesn't all ways work... Don't mod, type, or order anything when I can't keep my eyes open long enough to see what I'm writing.. It's blinding writing come late night for me! Don't want to even reread what I wrote to make sure it's ok...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys, anybody have a break down of what GITS:SAC/SAC 2nd Gig episodes are Complex, and which are Standalone? I want to watch all of the Laughing Man and Individual Eleven episodes, and compare them to the movies.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/daftpunkalive


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hey guys, anybody have a break down of what GITS:SAC/SAC 2nd Gig episodes are Complex, and which are Standalone? I want to watch all of the Laughing Man and Individual Eleven episodes, and compare them to the movies.



I don't know the break down. But they did leave some important stuff out of the Individual Eleven movie... The only thing that I saw that they left out, that was somewhat important in The Laging Man movie was when the Killer Virus was going on.. Might of showed a bit more of The school for the kids.. But in all it was done a bit better then Individual Eleven... What I thought was left out of that movie was the van ride to the site where the !2 killed each other.. When they talk about the book and so forth... Then the way that Coskay was related to the Major... That was A HUGE let down..


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know why but the Stand alone series that was on Adult Swim put me to sleep in 10 seconds.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

That's probably because they only airred it come 3am... What time in Cali would it come on?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy new year guys! As a Anime freak I got something that I found crazy when I was hunting for pictures for my new avatar and sig.. 







Got a pretty good printer/scanner for Christmas.. Going to show ya my artwork once I get time from modding my case!


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dude that is friggin sweet! Im also a gundam fanatic but mostly the older gundams, Gundam Wing series especially death scythe and epyon. I still have my 1/100 scale of epyon intact and mint condition! and ofc hand painted by me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ive only really seen Mobile Fighter G Gundam and i enjoyed that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 2, 2009)

When I first know about Gundam series, it's already like 50 Ep+, so I just skipped this, I don't like gundam stuffs that much anyway.

But the picture is really great!


----------



## vypher (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweet pic. I just started watching old Gundam episodes a few days ago.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko8tvjR88Mg&feature=channel_page

For Melancholy of Haruhi 's fans.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko8tvjR88Mg&feature=channel_page
> 
> For Melancholy of Haruhi 's fans.



haruhi fan = 
broadband = 

Summary please?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> haruhi fan =
> broadband =
> 
> Summary please?



A Music anime video of Haruhi scenes conected tpgether that actually quite well done. The music is mixed between rap and upbeat house in a way to translate.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jan 3, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> A Music anime video of Haruhi scenes conected tpgether that actually quite well done. The music is mixed between rap and upbeat house in a way to translate.


Jpop/Jhiphop


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko8tvjR88Mg&feature=channel_page
> 
> For Melancholy of Haruhi 's fans.



Lucky Star Makes fun of the sequences of this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels, come move over here! lol... 

Got something you guys might like! well the FLCL fans. I am one!

http://hq.dpics.org/wallpapers/12/Furi-Kuri,_FLCL_3D.jpg

I creamed almost when I saw it! Nice for wallpaper!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Mussels, come move over here! lol...
> 
> Got something you guys might like! well the FLCL fans. I am one!
> 
> ...



link doesnt work

here is the 1 your trying to post

http://hq.dpics.org/12__Furi-Kuri,_FLCL_3D.htm


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 4, 2009)

That's some sick 3D rendering.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

hmmm, it works fine for both me and others... but thanks for the save

Edit: yeah, it's a sick picture! will post more once I find them!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

that makes me think they're going to do a FLCL movie with transformers movie style animation.


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

Sick 3D rendering... nothing to do with FLCL but the character.  

That kind of stuff makes me bitter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that makes me think they're going to do a FLCL movie with transformers movie style animation.



Well, I was thinking of something... And now this makes me ask everyone this...

With the fact of Resident Evil CGI movie, Vexille, Applesedd: EX and the famous Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children... CGI style movies are starting to pop out more and more... Think it's going to have a close cult on how it goes? Also, do you think it's going to make hand drawn anime be a part of the past?

Me, I think CGI is going to be growing more and more. But, we can never get rid of the stuff that started it all. I've taken so much pride in saying I love anime over tv. Reason for it is. More heart and soul is taken into how a anime is made over tv shows... Some just run with the money... While you may have the anime here and there that does that, it's not like what Hollywood does... Now, do I watch the latest Hollywood movies.. Yes... But, I won't watch them over.. Anime I'll watch over and over...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Even Older Cartoons that Wound Up Starting Comic Series had so much depth for being childerens cartoons, I will name the 1 on request.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that makes me think they're going to do a FLCL movie with transformers movie style animation.



I sure hope not. I hate when they take an anime and try to make a "live action" (using the term loosely here) movie out of it. I have yet to see one worth watching.


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Wile E have you seen the remake of Eva?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey Wile E have you seen the remake of Eva?



"You are not Alone"?


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

That's the one   I can't wait for the next installment.  Though I dislike the new look on Shinji


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's the one   I can't wait for the next installment.  Though I dislike the new look on Shinji



I liked it. I watched it, then directly watched the series again. Pretty much the exact same story line and events, but it cut to the chase a lot faster. The downside to that is less character development.

Still, the visuals and audio were fantastic. I'm looking forward to the next installments. I just hope they make the ending make a little more sense. lol.


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe it's the lack of character dev that's got me thinking they're changing Shinji.  Before I thought he was just spiteful and conflicted.  Now he's just got this flat: I need a daddy in my life, complex.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Maybe it's the lack of character dev that's got me thinking they're changing Shinji.  Before I thought he was just spiteful and conflicted.  Now he's just got this flat: I need a daddy in my life, complex.



That's exactly what it is. Think about it, most of the movie centers around the action, with not nearly as much of the "daily life" routine of the series. Also think about how many episodes of the series the movie's events correlate to. While still enjoyable, they did leave a lot of content out of it. Not important to the overall plot, but important to painting a full picture of the characters' personalities.


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

Shinji is the most important person to understand in order to see why he was the child to pilot 01 and develop the relationship with Lilith!  To just grind it down to his daddy issues makes him even less likable.  In the series it's that he is just like everyone else really, but he hates his father.  I never felt like he wanted acceptance from his father, but wanted his father to feel guilt.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

Perhaps they will touch a bit more on it in the next movie. I kinda hope so. If not, I still have the series here I can watch whenever I want. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

Evangelion movie 1: All the boring bits.

Thats the alternate title for you are not alone


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Evangelion movie 1: All the boring bits.
> 
> Thats the alternate title for you are not alone



Where's the ban stick when you need it?!  BLASPHEMER!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Where's the ban stick when you need it?!  BLASPHEMER!!!



well i cant give myself an infraction, that would just be silly.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well i cant give myself an infraction, that would just be silly.



Hmmm, how about other mods?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, how about other mods?



naw, the odds on them being evangelion nuts is fairly low.
This site is owned by w1zzard, not gendo ikari.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2009)

I still haven't watched it. I keep forgetting it once I go and grab anime to watch... looks like I'll have to do it now!


----------



## Binge (Jan 12, 2009)

You watch the remake yet Cold Storm?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

nope, Remind me tonight and I'll grab the remake.


----------



## infrared (Jan 12, 2009)

Add me to the list! 

Deathnote
Elfen lied
Bleach
Black lagoon

They're my favs.

Younger brother and sister watch Vampire Knight and Soul Eater, but I don't have enough time to watch more anime atm.

Had to upgrade to larger hard drives. It all adds up quickly!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice.....

I am still pissed at the DB sub group that they are not going to make any more subs for Naruto Shippuuden ....


----------



## infrared (Jan 12, 2009)

lol, I think that was just a troll. They did the same thing with bleach ages ago.

EDIT: maybe not, just read the news post.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

Ifrared just let me know the two, and you'll be added once I get done taking inventory and doing the catering!


----------



## infrared (Jan 12, 2009)

Deathnote and bleach


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

All right Infrared. I've added you to the first! Hope the little ones allow you to watch more!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 12, 2009)

lol @ this conversation.
"... once i finish the catering"
posting from your cell phone in the freezer again?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> lol @ this conversation.
> "... once i finish the catering"
> posting from your cell phone in the freezer again?



dude, how'd you know  Nah, I'm allowed to play on the computer now.. IS likes me again


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Nice.....
> 
> I am still pissed at the DB sub group that they are not going to make any more subs for Naruto Shippuuden ....





infrared said:


> lol, I think that was just a troll. They did the same thing with bleach ages ago.
> 
> EDIT: maybe not, just read the news post.



DB dropped naruto. this one was obviously not a troll from the start...
Viz media is putting it online subbed for free, at the time its released in japan. why would DB waste their time subbing something thats out on the web for free?

Some group will probably steal their subs/timing and slap it onto a higher quality video feed, and we'll find them out soon enough.


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Nice.....
> 
> I am still pissed at the DB sub group that they are not going to make any more subs for Naruto Shippuuden ....



The Manga is better anyway   screw subbed tv series with extra filler episodes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

I tend to just "forget" those episodes! lol


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2009)

i forget the fillers too. they're Fing terrible. latest one (the last ep DB subbed) was so atrocious i nearly emailed DB to thank them for stopping, as it was so Fing bad.

Anywho, to expand on what i said earlier:
Blassreiter is another anime that gets subbed online in a streaming format officially, the sub groups simply rip a HD version off the air and copy/paste the subs across (Fixing any timing issues) - you get fast, official subs combined with high quality video and audio.

I just cant wait to see "beleive it" in every second sentence. sigh.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i forget the fillers too. they're Fing terrible. latest one (the last ep DB subbed) was so atrocious i nearly emailed DB to thank them for stopping, as it was so Fing bad.
> 
> Anywho, to expand on what i said earlier:
> Blassreiter is another anime that gets subbed online in a streaming format officially, the sub groups simply rip a HD version off the air and copy/paste the subs across (Fixing any timing issues) - you get fast, official subs combined with high quality video and audio.
> ...



lol, i hated that. BELIEVE IT.
i also lol'd at the fact naruto is voiced by a chick in the US.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> You watch the remake yet Cold Storm?



Grabbed it man! lol.. Going to watch it after doing this "unofficial review" Woot, Woot!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 13, 2009)

Well.....really i do not mind who subs the anime but still they need to do it properly........


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is anyone here likes Spice and Wolf?

I can't wait for S2.... 

(went mad , depressed )

Lol, J.k.


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

If you guys want something "new".  It's new because I can pretty much assure you that you have not seen this:

Aachi & Ssipak


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Is anyone here likes Spice and Wolf?
> 
> I can't wait for S2....
> 
> ...



Just got the first season finally. I'll be watching it right after the EVA movie! 



Binge said:


> If you guys want something "new".  It's new because I can pretty much assure you that you have not seen this:
> 
> Aachi & Ssipak



It looks pretty nice.. Have to think about it some more! lol If you recommend it, I'd probably like it. Just TO MUCH right now! lol


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

Highly recommended.  It's one of the best animated films of this century.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to have some "madness" weekend, 20 hours+ of anime, and then I slept straight for a day. 

After that, I re-watch them, few eps everyday....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> Highly recommended.  It's one of the best animated films of this century.



Well, it's shows to be a good one.. Found a nice collage of pictures of it


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 13, 2009)

wtf?
i don't think i could get used to the art style, it seems too much like a disney clone to me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> wtf?
> i don't think i could get used to the art style, it seems too much like a disney clone to me.



To me it looks like a more colored Gorilla's style anime... I guess I can see disney, but I don't think it's towards that...


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jan 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Is anyone here likes Spice and Wolf?
> 
> I can't wait for S2....
> 
> ...


Spice and Wolf was a great show.  A bit of a different approach done quite well


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Is anyone here likes Spice and Wolf?
> 
> I can't wait for S2....
> 
> ...



I am currently watching it........right now on episode 7...... and so far this anime is really good.


----------



## Binge (Jan 13, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> wtf?
> i don't think i could get used to the art style, it seems too much like a disney clone to me.





Cold Storm said:


> To me it looks like a more colored Gorilla's style anime... I guess I can see disney, but I don't think it's towards that...



It's actually more like watching a XXX version of Rugrats with the types of colors they use lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's actually more like watching a XXX version of Rugrats with the types of colors they use lol



I did, would still, watch that show! I can't wait to see it! Should be pretty nice!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone here watched Sekirei????  I heard from my friend that it is good. I might end up getting it.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> If you guys want something "new".  It's new because I can pretty much assure you that you have not seen this:
> 
> Aachi & Ssipak



I've been seeing it floating around on my favorite anime trackers, but the animation style keeps putting me off of it.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone here watched Sekirei????  I heard from my friend that it is good. I might end up getting it.



I enjoyed it. Got an Ikki tousen feel to it. Pretty cookie-cutter overall plot, but still very enjoyable. I believe it's going to be multiple seasons tho, and only the first is subbed. Kinda wish I would've waited for the rest. Really want to see what else is in store.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 14, 2009)

currently getting into bleach.
DBZ got me into it all, and it was epic.
Gundam was very good, very dramatic.


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> but the animation style keeps putting me off of it.



That's no excuse and you know it.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I enjoyed it. Got an Ikki tousen feel to it. Pretty cookie-cutter overall plot, but still very enjoyable. I believe it's going to be multiple seasons tho, and only the first is subbed. Kinda wish I would've waited for the rest. Really want to see what else is in store.



Yeah i borrowed the DVD's from a friend and it is nit bad......gotta say it has the same Fanservice like Ikki Toussen...... 


Now my next Anime on my list will probably be "Soul Eater".......


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's no excuse and you know it.



Well, it's no good for me to watch if I am annoyed by what I am seeing on the screen. Certain animation styles just get under my skin for some reason. OCD, ftmfw!!! lol.


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2009)

Trust me the animation style is really a plus when it comes to this film.  I didn't like the big bad diaper... could have been a better character concept for the art, but it's really not a bad point to the movie.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2009)

I finally got the anime last night. I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## Binge (Jan 19, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann!  Here I come!!!   so how was it Cold Storm?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann!  Here I come!!!   so how was it Cold Storm?



gurren lagann is like dicing up awesome and win, and then snorting it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann!  Here I come!!!   so how was it Cold Storm?



I haven't watched it yet. Been working, and doing something else. I should be able to watch it tonight.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> gurren lagann is like dicing up awesome and win, and then snorting it



lmao, Vol 1 came out last year US, Vol 2 just came out, probably 4 volumes to go or something.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 19, 2009)

anyne reading bleach manga.i wanted to know if Zaraki Kempachi will release his zampaktou or not in future?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 20, 2009)

Arciks said:


> anyne reading bleach manga.i wanted to know if Zaraki Kempachi will release his zampaktou or not in future?



So far in the manga they havent even shown anything at all. Kenpachi is still Kenpachi.......no sword release what so ever but still badass.......


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2009)

nyaaa, no spoilers. some of us only watch the anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nyaaa, no spoilers. some of us only watch the anime.



Yeah... lol.. It's a pain in the behind... Knowing that the anime is still going and we don't know really anything!!! lol


----------



## Binge (Jan 20, 2009)

Bleach ends up sucking, that's all you need to know.  I've actually begun to enjoy Naruto Shippuden much much more.  That is sad


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> Bleach ends up sucking, that's all you need to know.  I've actually begun to enjoy Naruto Shippuden much much more.  That is sad



bleach and naruto both suck. i find it funny how popular they are, when they're the used toilet paper of the anime world... everyones taken a good shit on these shows, and people still love it.

Did you know the filler arcs are made by the same scriptwriters for bleach and naruto? Studio pirot, i think. I noticed a few of the arcs were basically the same (princess in trouble, has to guard/rescue her etc) and saw the same logos appear at the start of the episodes...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

It's probably the same... I don't know.. I like watching the English versions of it. I tend to laugh a lot! 

 I restarted watching Kenshin again. I found a version that does english voice and japanese subs.. I love to see how different it is... lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> bleach and naruto both suck. i find it funny how popular they are, when they're the used toilet paper of the anime world... everyones taken a good shit on these shows, and people still love it.
> 
> Did you know the filler arcs are made by the same scriptwriters for bleach and naruto? Studio pirot, i think. I noticed a few of the arcs were basically the same (princess in trouble, has to guard/rescue her etc) and saw the same logos appear at the start of the episodes...



It started getting bad when they got back from the Soul Society (boring stuffs after that).

And, with Naruto, stop fucking around, and get to the point! There are too much still images, and talking.

Standing around = 18 mins, OP, ED song = 3 mins, 1 min and a half for jumping, and a 30 seconds of real action.

I don't think there will be a second Dragon Balls.


----------



## Binge (Jan 20, 2009)

That's why I don't watch the Anime.  Even the Bleach Manga is poor, but Naruto is actually pretty interesting in comic form.  Give her a look


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

I just got done watching Aachi & Ssipak. I have to say, it was a good anime. To me, for some reason, I felt like it was a feel of FLCL to the art style. It's pretty good to watch. Adult humor +++. I'd recommend it to anyone!!


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I just got done watching Aachi & Ssipak. I have to say, it was a good anime. To me, for some reason, I felt like it was a feel of FLCL to the art style. It's pretty good to watch. Adult humor +++. I'd recommend it to anyone!!



OH!!! Cold Storm saw eye candy and liked it!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

Eye Candy... That's a hot babe, wearing undies and my Atlanta Brave's jersey! That's eye candy! 
It was good. I have to admit that. I did laugh at the stuff!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2009)

I still can't bring myself to download it.

And I can't stand Bleach and Naruto. Bleach I liked at first, then they killed it with completely boring, pointless crap. Naruto I never liked. Always had a kiddy show feel to me, and he just completely annoys the hell out of me. I just wish I could reach in the TV and kick him in the face.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I still can't bring myself to download it.
> 
> And I can't stand Bleach and Naruto. Bleach I liked at first, then they killed it with completely boring, pointless crap. Naruto I never liked. Always had a kiddy show feel to me, and he just completely annoys the hell out of me. I just wish I could reach in the TV and kick him in the face.



its at a Filler Material Stage, Primarily, it will eventually reach a main plot, Naruto, they just hired the wrong Kind of Voice and also the way they translated it makes no sense, Sort of Like the 4Kids version of One Piece, Used an annoying Voice for the Main Protagonist.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> its at a Filler Material Stage, Primarily, it will eventually reach a main plot, Naruto, they just hired the wrong Kind of Voice and also the way they translated it makes no sense, Sort of Like the 4Kids version of One Piece, Used an annoying Voice for the Main Protagonist.



the solution is to just never, ever, watch anime in english.:shadedshu

also, the filler is terrible, if you google around and get an episode listing, save yourself the trouble and only download non-filler episodes.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I just got done watching Aachi & Ssipak. I have to say, it was a good anime. To me, for some reason, I felt like it was a feel of FLCL to the art style. It's pretty good to watch. Adult humor +++. I'd recommend it to anyone!!



adult humour?
i'll have to nab that from ya, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> adult humour?
> i'll have to nab that from ya, lol.



Yeah, I'll give it to ya. The movie doesn't work for on WMP but does on ZOOM player..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'll give it to ya. The movie doesn't work for on WMP but does on ZOOM player..



i use cccp, and therefore media player classic. it plays everything, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i use cccp, and therefore media player classic. it plays everything, lol.



I have CCCP also. WMP just doesn't pick up CCCP with that.. I have the ability up there, just doesn't allow me to have it going.. lol.. I just think it's because my OS is crying for a reinstall... Thank God, I have the 780i here tomorrow! Motherboard isn't liking me anymore.. lol


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah Naruto and Bleach are not what they were in the beginning.

Question anyone watched Historys Greatest Disciple Kenichi ???

Oh i think i'll change my top anime list.

1) Macross Frontier 
2) Code Geass
3) Shakugan no Shana
4) Kenshin
5) Gundam 00


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

Give me Two scout, and I'll change it. if it's the first two let me know. Anyone else want to change their's please PM me it.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Give me Two scout, and I'll change it. if it's the first two let me know. Anyone else want to change their's please PM me it.



1st two on the list that i stated

1) Macross Frontier
2) Code Geass R2


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2009)

I fixed it for you SW!


----------



## razaron (Jan 24, 2009)

whats the best show or anime within an anime everyones seen? thought id ask cause some anime have good shows within them.
for me it would be: "alien vs yakuza" from gintama and
                             "the sensitive salaryman" from bokusatsu tenshi dokuro-chan


----------



## djisas (Jan 24, 2009)

That would be Kujibiki unbalance the anime everyone is lovin on genshiken, it was made into an 3ep ova released with genshiken dvd's, and latter made a tv series...

They are both a must watch...


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I have CCCP also. WMP just doesn't pick up CCCP with that.. I have the ability up there, just doesn't allow me to have it going.. lol.. I just think it's because my OS is crying for a reinstall... Thank God, I have the 780i here tomorrow! Motherboard isn't liking me anymore.. lol



May I recommend VLC?  THAT runs everything.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> May I recommend VLC?  THAT runs everything.



Remind me that later on tonight or tomorrow. Should be swapping out the Max board with the 780i.. I'm hoping and praying it'll work! lol.. So, let me know so I don't forget it!


----------



## djisas (Jan 24, 2009)

better than vlc is the core media player...


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

djisas said:


> better than vlc is the core media player...



You can do more with VLC , why would core be better?  It takes up more system resources than VLC too.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jan 24, 2009)

For a player with internal codecs, I've heard many good things about KMPlayer.  My personal favorite playback combo is MPC + CCCP though.


----------



## djisas (Jan 24, 2009)

VLC is only good when all other fail...
For general use i have the core, it provides more control and it works just like winamp, as long u have a codec pack installed...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> May I recommend VLC?  THAT runs everything.



VLC still has troubles with some encodes (It really seems to hate Exiled Destiny releases). It has made huge improvements in recent months, but using Zoom or MPC with the CCCP is still the most accurate and compatible.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2009)

since i cant figure out the settings for FFDShow as of removing the interlacing and then making the picture as crisp and clear as on my Settop DVD Player(TV), im really thinking about removing CCCP and installing DScaler, DIVX, XVid, OGG, AC3 Codecs and also have latest version of MPC in and calling it a day


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> since i cant figure out the settings for FFDShow as of removing the interlacing and then making the picture as crisp and clear as on my Settop DVD Player(TV), im really thinking about removing CCCP and installing DScaler, DIVX, XVid, OGG, AC3 Codecs and also have latest version of MPC in and calling it a day



It's not going to be as clear as a set-top on a CRT TV, as all players have to upscale the image to your monitor's native resolution. Upscaling adds artifacts.

Trust me, stick with CCCP. Whatever you do, don't go and try installing a bunch of seperate codecs. You'll have a conflict nightmare at some point.

If DVD playback is your only gripe, keep the CCCP, like I said, and try using VLC for watching DVD's, or PowerDVD or WinDVD if you want to try a non-free program.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It's not going to be as clear as a set-top on a CRT TV, as all players have to upscale the image to your monitor's native resolution. Upscaling adds artifacts.
> 
> Trust me, stick with CCCP. Whatever you do, don't go and try installing a bunch of seperate codecs. You'll have a conflict nightmare at some point.
> 
> If DVD playback is your only gripe, keep the CCCP, like I said, and try using VLC for watching DVD's, or PowerDVD or WinDVD if you want to try a non-free program.



i had PowerDVD along time ago, i just dont care for stuff like that anymore when MS provides a player ya know, apparently Vista has Mpeg 2 Support out of the box but XP doesnt?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> i had PowerDVD along time ago, i just dont care for stuff like that anymore when MS provides a player ya know, apparently Vista has Mpeg 2 Support out of the box but XP doesnt?



No, unfortunately, XP doesn't. Give VLC a shot for DVD's. Works pretty well on my rig.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2009)

thats my whole point, i dont want to really install more players when WMP can handle all, because i know in the 98SE era you could play just about anything in WMP, except QT but then again QT was a good player then but i see no sense in installing multiple players ya know, i mean ya PowerDVD Ran the Movies clean i just want to use a Player that is included with windows, i think the other solution was not having CCCP but the other Codecs like Dscaler, DIVX/XVid etc.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> thats my whole point, i dont want to really install more players when WMP can handle all, because i know in the 98SE era you could play just about anything in WMP, except QT but then again QT was a good player then but i see no sense in installing multiple players ya know, i mean ya PowerDVD Ran the Movies clean i just want to use a Player that is included with windows, i think the other solution was not having CCCP but the other Codecs like Dscaler, DIVX/XVid etc.



The other solution is no better than the CCCP. In fact, the CCCP includes most of those functions. But, iirc, doesn't PowerDVD install the necessary codecs for WMP to play DVD's?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2009)

ya it does but there is no way to extract just those codecs from the app so you dont have to install the player ya know.


----------



## djisas (Jan 25, 2009)

If u guys have nero show time, give it a try for either dvd or something else, its image quality is top and audio as well...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/PowerDVD.htm

last nero i liked was version 6 because it didnt have that BS monitoring tool for media.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya it does but there is no way to extract just those codecs from the app so you dont have to install the player ya know.



So? Just install the player and don't use it. What's a few megs of space? Gotta compromise somewhere, man.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2009)

i may do that and just remove CCCP totally (really never cared for Codec Packs Per Se anyway)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2009)

lmao i just uncompressed the pdvd install.exe all the way down and its compressed size is 76MB but uncompressed its 200MB, thats uncompressing every .cab and .exe contained in there using 7Zip (talking about unnoticeable code modification heh) Man i wish i could find such compression utility for a 700 MB file etc, that  took that 200MB file and compressed it down to a 76MB file.


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi, i'd like to join as i'm a massive anime fan 

Favs:

Blood+ (amazing storyline)
Naruto/Naruto shippuuden (prefer Naruto shippuuden, less zany)
Bleach
Dokura chan (hilarious)
Zero no Tsukaima
Shakugan no Shana
Spice and wolf
Vampire Knight
Full Metal Panic
Canon
Inukami!
Kanokon

I've watched loads more but those are my favourites, blood+ is my all time favourite, with the rest been equal in my list as they all have very entertaining points.

The players i use to watch anime are vlc, wmp with ffds and bs.player which does some very nice upscaling on rmvb files.

I get most my anime from animea.net and anikat.com but i'll download from anywhere else if they give megaupload or rapidshare links. I also buy dvds of anime if they are released in the UK with original voice cast with english subs (no dubbing here tyvm :shadedshu)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 26, 2009)

afro samurai ressurection


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 26, 2009)

human_error said:


> Hi, i'd like to join as i'm a massive anime fan
> 
> Favs:
> 
> ...





Thanks Human for the post. Hope to see more posts from ya! Just give me the second one that you like, and I'll add it with the first..



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> afro samurai ressurection



That one just aired last night on Spike... Gotta watch it sometime soon. The second season is going to start next week! 


Now guys.. I'll be adding a few things come Friday, when I have the day off... Probably links to codec's stuff, and video players... 
Anything else I need to add, tell me.. Happy to do so!


----------



## human_error (Jan 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks Human for the post. Hope to see more posts from ya! Just give me the second one that you like, and I'll add it with the first..




Umm better put naruto as my 2nd favourite for now then


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

human_error said:


> Umm better put naruto as my 2nd favourite for now then



Man, why did I even ask! lol... Your Avatar is Kiba and Akamaru... Lol...

Your added man. Thanks for it!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2009)

i've started watching xxxholic and tsubasa chronicles now. good animes.

off-topic, i also watched every season of star trek voyager and DS9.
I've been REALLY bored with 40C+ heat and dial up.


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've started watching xxxholic and tsubasa chronicles now. good animes.
> 
> off-topic, i also watched every season of star trek voyager and DS9.
> I've been REALLY bored with 40C+ heat and dial up.



xxxholic is great.  +1


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> xxxholic is great.  +1



i liked it, but ran out half way through season 2. cant download the eps til i get real intarwebs again.

if you werent aware, tsubasa and xxx are linked - yuuko and co from xxxholic are side characters/plot relevant in tsubasa.

I swear i even saw a chobit in there.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jan 28, 2009)

Tsubasa has characters from just about every single one of Clamp's animes.  Sakura + Syaoran from CCS, Yuuko from xxxHolic, Mokona from xxxHolic and Magical Knights Rayearth, Chii from Chobits, a few of the mini Persecoms from Chobits, someone from X (having not seen X yet, I'm not sure who), and many more.  The show is decent, but the Tokyo Revelations 3-part OVA is way better


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2009)

and WC just gave me a list of anime to watch after tsubasa


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 1, 2009)

Kara no Kyoukai - Garden of Sinners 5th movie has just been released!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

Never even heard of the first 4... lol... But Neo, I gotta say.. I really like that avatar!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2009)

She has the same ability of Shiki (Shingetsutan Tsukihime), the eyes of death, 1 hit 1 kill.

Based on an game, a novel game.

Anyway, anyone here watch Gintama?


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 1, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Never even heard of the first 4... lol... But Neo, I gotta say.. I really like that avatar!



Just like Kid said Shiki Ryougi(female) has the same abilities as Shiki(male) from Shingetsutan Tsukihime. Shes like the Ultimate Strong Female lead character. Kicking ass in a kimono with a knife.
A light novel based in an alternate universe from the other Type Moon stories. (Shingetsutan Tsukihime, Fate/Stay Night) They say its actually the prototype to the Shingetsutan Tsukihime visual novel game.

As far as Gintama I tried to watch it but there are so many eps kinda makes me not wanna watch every single 142+ eps. But I hear good things about it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 1, 2009)

It doesn't have a story line, and it's a comedy, so you can watch any Eps .


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

That sounds like a anime I should get to getting!!! Then for Gintama... I'll have to look into that also!!!


----------



## WC Annihilus (Feb 1, 2009)

What really makes the Kara no Kyoukai movies is the animation and the music, specifically during the fight scenes.  Fluid motion, camera movement, and the music just plain fits.  I have not failed to get a chill while watching a fight scene from any of the movies.  The story is a bit dark, very solid, though perhaps a bit confusing as it is pretty deep and the movies do not move in chronological order.  Be prepared for watching the 5th movie though, as it is a mindfck.


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> What really makes the Kara no Kyoukai movies is the animation and the music, specifically during the fight scenes.  Fluid motion, camera movement, and the music just plain fits.  I have not failed to get a chill while watching a fight scene from any of the movies.  The story is a bit dark, very solid, though perhaps a bit confusing as it is pretty deep and the movies do not move in chronological order.  Be prepared for watching the 5th movie though, as it is a mindfck.



I decided to check these movies out and TBH these were probably as bad if not worse than some of the filler episodes to Ghost In The Shell without as much real philosophy.  I want to slap the writers with a rust covered mouse pad.  Aside from myself hyper-analyzing the style of these writers I was really disappointed with how well it was animated but how cheap the character designs are.  They're plain unmemorable and basically featureless people.  They would have good expressions in some frames that were usually close ups, but everything else just... ugh everything was far better than the character design it left me detesting everything about the experience.  Just really wishing the carpet matched the drapes.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Feb 2, 2009)

I suppose I would agree to an extent about the character designs in that they are basic.  To me things shined with the fights, in the fluidity of the motion and the "camera movement."  I do really have to say that the music is definitely my favorite part of things though.


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

FINAL FANTASY VII

Reason: I played it. Nuff said or GTFO.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> FINAL FANTASY VII
> 
> Reason: I played it. Nuff said or GTFO.



 This is anime... Not game...


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> This is anime... Not game...



I'm going to be nice to you because you're the thread-starter, but if you ever say anything negative about FFVII again, I will go Sephiroth on you!


----------



## WC Annihilus (Feb 2, 2009)

Not like he really said anything negative about it.  Just pointed out that this thread is more about actual anime shows/movies rather than games


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

If you people can't take a joke, then you're not my kind of Anime fans. In which case, I don't really care.


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> Not like he really said anything negative about it.  Just pointed out that this thread is more about actual anime shows/movies rather than games



I was simply demonstrating how much I love Final Fantasy VII. I didn't mean anything negative..

Oh, and what about Final Fantasy VII: AC? That's what got me to play FFVII.


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

This is the Anime thread, not Japanese video games thread   You can at least agree it's off topic. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Well weer, that's what we need. If you used that AC line, we'd not go after ya like that.. But, if your wanting to learn and watch more of anime/manga... Let's do it!!!


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I MEANT AC. Obviously this isn't the Video Game thread. It's not like I said Halo or something.


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> Well, I MEANT AC. Obviously this isn't the Video Game thread. It's not like I said Halo or something.



HAHAHA!!! XD


----------



## WC Annihilus (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> Well, I MEANT AC. Obviously this isn't the Video Game thread. It's not like I said Halo or something.


Feh, you just did say it.  LYNCH!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a FF7 anime, I think it called Last Order.


----------



## Weer (Feb 2, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> Feh, you just did say it.  LYNCH!



Are you high?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Weer, if there is any other anime you like.. let me know, I'll add you as soon as I ask the GTX thread what's wrong with my vantage score!


----------



## WC Annihilus (Feb 2, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> There is a FF7 anime, I think it called Last Order.


Last Order was a bit of a prequel to AC and was one of the extras.  Think it was like, 20 minutes long or so.  There's also an anime called Final Fantasy Unlimited, though I'm pretty sure that just sort of used the FF name and is not really rated highly at all

 (Edit: I totally missed the 7 in that post)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried to watch Final Fantasy Unlimited.. I couldn't get into it.. I guess it's because there really wasn't anything Besides the "Famous Bird" that I liked...


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I tried to watch Final Fantasy Unlimited.. I couldn't get into it.. I guess it's because there really wasn't anything Besides the "Famous Bird" that I liked...



CHOCOBO!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Awww.  I want the blue one!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2009)

hai guys, did i hear some haloz? and something about chocolate rainbows?


i'll have net this week. new... anime... oh god. do want.


----------



## razaron (Feb 7, 2009)

the first episode of goku sayonara zetsubou sensei mentions oblivion


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 14, 2009)

guys if you ever watched dragonball as a kid check this out
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85139


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 14, 2009)

Goku is lame. It would be alot better if Jackie Chan take the role, but I bet he would refuse.

Because, it is really lame.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 14, 2009)

eh, dragonball was just never meant to be live-action.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just started watching Cooking Master Boy from where I left it few years ago, extreme funny, lol. I didn't know there are so many things about foods...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard of it when it was coming out. Cooking Master Boy.. I wanted to get it, but kept forgetting about it..

As for the Dragonball Movie... Disgrace in all ways of life... At lease for me...

Now, I was memtesting my Axe ram, and i saw a anime that I never seen before that came out last year... Strait Jacket... I'll be grabbing it tonight and watching it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2009)

Now, I've been watching Strait Jacket... It's pretty good! I feel like the feel of Full Metal, but more Hellsing... To me, this should be a a series! It could really build itself to be one!

Forgot... The english version has Steven Blum as the main Voice actor... Makes it even better!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 15, 2009)

i want a ani to watch nao!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just came across an Manga called Zetman, the art is beautiful.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 15, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I just came across an Manga called Zetman, the art is beautiful.



pics or gtfo.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 16, 2009)

Manga is a chain of pictures (actions), posting one or two pics is pointless, you need to read it to see what I mean.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 16, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Manga is a chain of pictures (actions), posting one or two pics is pointless, you need to read it to see what I mean.



i know wtf manga is, you said the artwork is good, so post a few pics.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i know wtf manga is, you said the artwork is good, so post a few pics.



Dude, there is a thing called Google 

Here is a link to Zetman Manga 

Won't show pictures due to how graphic the manga is..


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 16, 2009)

looks too much like american comic artwork for my taste, but good nonetheless.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> looks too much like american comic artwork for my taste, but good nonetheless.



It looks a lot like Todd McFarlane's style.


----------



## Binge (Feb 16, 2009)

On the subject of amazing manga:  The World is Mine


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 17, 2009)

Psychological stuffs hurt my head, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Finally decided to go and grab more anime.. Well, decided after looking at anime wallpapers. 

Xom'd Lost Memories. there is 26epi to the anime.. Here is a link for the anime.. Looks like a "ok" one..


----------



## scoutingwraith (Feb 25, 2009)

I am currently re-watching all the episodes of "Ghost in the Shell". I've forgotten how good was this show.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> I am currently re-watching all the episodes of "Ghost in the Shell". I've forgotten how good was this show.



I love that anime! Listen to episode 23, 24, and 26 all the time with my Zune..

All right... Looking for an Manga... Dogs... I can't find it right...  damn wording! 

By demand of RM, I'm watching Tenjou Tenge again.. getting Sword of the Stranger, and Hitman reborn... I need new drives!!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I love that anime! Listen to episode 23, 24, and 26 all the time with my Zune..
> 
> All right... Looking for an Manga... Dogs... I can't find it right...  damn wording!
> 
> By demand of RM, I'm watching Tenjou Tenge again.. getting Sword of the Stranger, and Hitman reborn... I need new drives!!!



Hehe....yeah i know....i like the show also. Oh and yeah Hitman Reborn is not bad. I am currently watching Claymore (after i finished with Ghost in the Shell) and so far i am liking it. 

Oh and yeah a 1TB drive goes around for a $100 US on newegg.com so they are pretty cheap now. I actually ordered 2 of those today.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Cheap anime sale at Besbuy stores! 50% off!*



> As previously reported, the American retail chain Best Buy will be changing its anime strategy to focus on stores where anime has performed well historically. These stores will continue to carry a full selection of anime titles, while other stores will cut their selection to only the top selling anime. 462 Best Buy stores are reducing their anime inventories with a sale that drops their regular prices by 50%. The sale started on March 1 and continues until March 21.
> 
> ANN previously posted a list of stores that would be holding the sale, but was later informed that the list was not final. The following list is the final list.



http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2009-03-03/best-buy-anime-sale-store-list


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Hehe....yeah i know....i like the show also. Oh and yeah Hitman Reborn is not bad. I am currently watching Claymore (after i finished with Ghost in the Shell) and so far i am liking it.
> 
> Oh and yeah a 1TB drive goes around for a $100 US on newegg.com so they are pretty cheap now. I actually ordered 2 of those today.



Man, I wish I could buy that!! I have ether to buy a new psu, or grab a new chip...



kid41212003 said:


> *Cheap anime sale at Besbuy stores! 50% off!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2009-03-03/best-buy-anime-sale-store-list



Damn you man! Damn you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess you already spent ton, and out of cash right now?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I guess you already spent ton, and out of cash right now?



No... But, No funds for Anime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going to cry in a corner now...


----------



## Binge (Mar 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I just came across an Manga called Zetman, the art is beautiful.



thanks for the recommendation.  I suggest anyone here who's interested in Manga that is heavy/gore filled/thought provoking check out, The World is Mine.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> *Cheap anime sale at Besbuy stores! 50% off!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2009-03-03/best-buy-anime-sale-store-list



Oooh, both of my local stores are on that list.

That's a double edged sword tho. That means that after the sale, it will be harder for me to find any anime. I'll have to go to the one that's like 40min away.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

Woot! None of my stores around me is on that list!!! Now I can sleep well!!!


----------



## Binge (Mar 5, 2009)

You sleep?   J/K bro sweet dreams


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> You sleep?   J/K bro sweet dreams



LMAo... Not really... Never seem to have time too.. lol...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Woot! None of my stores around me is on that list!!! Now I can sleep well!!!



None of the stores on Best Buy are close to me that have the sale. 

Oh well. I guess i have to go to J&R again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> None of the stores on Best Buy are close to me that have the sale.
> 
> Oh well. I guess i have to go to J&R again.



I stopped buying anime about 7 years ago... I found Netflix, and Went with it.. Now, if it's a title I have to have... I'll buy it!!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I stopped buying anime about 7 years ago... I found Netflix, and Went with it.. Now, if it's a title I have to have... I'll buy it!!!



Same here.....


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hnm... I can't find anything worth to watch yet...

Something fun and relaxing (not too kiddy)... Any suggestion?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Hnm... I can't find anything worth to watch yet...
> 
> Something fun and relaxing (not too kiddy)... Any suggestion?



Watch ergo proxy.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2009)

That one is not exactly funny, and I already watched it. But I like the parts where they have to save foods to survive .


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> That one is not exactly funny, and I already watched it. But I like the parts where they have to save foods to survive .



lol oh right my bad! I only know very few and I'm 90% sure you've watched elfen lied.  didn't read funny.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2009)

try clannad. surpisingly good.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2009)

Isn't that a drama anime? I mean, crying about loves and stuffs...?


----------



## WC Annihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, and the After Story can be downright depressing.  I'd say take a look at Skip Beat.  Easily one of my favorite shows of this and last season.  Still has about 3 episodes to go though.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Isn't that a drama anime? I mean, crying about loves and stuffs...?



Just watch school rumble if you're looking for pure humor and not too interested in seriousness.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

I loved the Full Metal Panic series to be great with the humor and good... Or, My favorite, 3rd favorite in animes, Desert Punk... I wish it wasn't just a season long...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 10, 2009)

Already watched School Rumble and FMP (3 season)...

I will check out the Desert Punk .


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

i thought clannad was funny, lol. after story was a bit depressing i admit.

FMP and fumoffu are great, fumoffu is hilarious.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 10, 2009)

i want a good action anime  ... holler

who watches wangen midnight?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

I say you'll like Desert Punk. You got a smart A$$ guy, trying to get with the assassin babe of the series, while doing crazy things to get the job done.. I died laughing at it... One of the only anime's I can say that I rather watch the english version of.. 90% of the time it's Subs all the way! 

Never watched Clannad or after story.. might watch the first episode of each to see how it goes..


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 10, 2009)

+1 to the Ergo...watching it right now.. Like it ok...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2009)

i've just started watching bounen no xam'd. seems ok so far (episode 3)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 17, 2009)

Clannad + After Story is a really depressing anime. 
FMP was one of those funny animes that it will make you laugh a lot of times. 
Ergo Proxy has a really good concept and the story is great it just comes out too slow. 

I just finished watching Vandread and the anime is kind of funny with a twisted story and it is enjoyable and not too serious like Gundam 00 and Code Geass.

Currently watching a classic anime which most of you already know........ " The real adventures of Johny Quest"


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2009)

Vandread was hilarious. i rewatched that not long ago.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, I need to watch some anime... But I tend to just sleep and sleep anymore!! Damn work!!! 

Edit: I have watched vandread and liked it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont think i've mentioned it yet, but i've been watching shikabana hime. Quite a good show. Aka is season one, Kuro is season 2 (still airing)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

Mussles, never even heard of it! lol.

I watched this on Vuze today... but found it on the web.... Final Fantasy Versus 13 trailer Man, I hope to GOD they make a movie out of this!!!! 

I've watched it 3 times so far!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 17, 2009)

Is Skip Beat a good anime to watch ? Havent really seen an episode of it yet.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

Skip Beat is great.  Easily a fav of mine this and last season and probably the only one I seriously look forward to each week


----------



## razaron (Mar 19, 2009)

can someone list the new anime starting in spring. in school right now half of the sites are blocked


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

Well guys.. Just watched the Street Fighter 4 anime.. I gotta say, I'm glad I didn't spend the extra to own it... To me, Street Fighter 2: The Animated Movie is still the best! Even if I love the kid from Alpha and the whole "Big Brother" thing!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't liked any of the SF series, at all. Just not my bag.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

Street Fighter 2: The Animated Movie was my first anime I ever owned... I was at my great aunt's house in Boca Raton, and there was a movie shop that sells you the movie's if you want them. But, they have to be at lease 6 months old. I couldn't believe there was Chun Li Naked!  that was great for a 8 year old!  

But, it can't be everyones cup of tea.. If it was, then you'd never have another view to look at on things...


----------



## cooler (Mar 23, 2009)

it been a while since I last check this forum

my recommendation list
TetsuwanBirdyDecode (season 2 is awesome)
Michiko_to_Hatchin
Natsume Yuujinchou
Ga-rei Zero


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 25, 2009)

cooler said:


> it been a while since I last check this forum
> 
> my recommendation list
> TetsuwanBirdyDecode (season 2 is awesome)
> ...



Need to check them out......


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

i liked ga-rei zero. i'll look into the otehrs.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 26, 2009)

How is anime nation doing =3

long time no see


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

cooler said:


> it been a while since I last check this forum
> 
> my recommendation list
> TetsuwanBirdyDecode (season 2 is awesome)
> ...




 I'll have to check them out... After I get a new Hdd.. Cry.. finished up a 250, and I lost all my 100gb from the passport.. But I will get it all back!!! 



Azazel said:


> How is anime nation doing =3
> 
> long time no see



Az!! I'm glad to see ya man! PM me  about the college thing!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to check them out... After I get a new Hdd.. Cry.. finished up a 250, and I lost all my 100gb from the passport.. But I will get it all back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Az!! I'm glad to see ya man! PM me  about the college thing!



What the hell, you call yourself an anime junky, yet you don't have any of these? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0014 1035915133 103530090&name=1TB and higher

Come on man, they're dirt frickin cheap. I've already filled an entire one with anime. Had to buy a second. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What the hell, you call yourself an anime junky, yet you don't have any of these?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0014 1035915133 103530090&name=1TB and higher
> 
> Come on man, they're dirt frickin cheap. I've already filled an entire one with anime. Had to buy a second. lol.



Lmao.. I had over 200 dvd's at once time.. lol.. Then came netflix and in 7 years it's almost 400 rentals with 300 being anime.. yes english... lol.. Now I'm slowly getting the jap versions and building up! 

Just didn't have the cash for one of those till now.. lol need to grab a 500g and 1t for all anime... Hdd's are all ways the last thing I think about on my Newegg order...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What the hell, you call yourself an anime junky, yet you don't have any of these?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0014 1035915133 103530090&name=1TB and higher
> 
> Come on man, they're dirt frickin cheap. I've already filled an entire one with anime. Had to buy a second. lol.



Yeah i also kind of filled up one of these also.  Looking to buy another one but the way things are going i am going to need another case with more space and an SATA controller also.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

get an e-sata cage like mine.

I'm about to start plopping 1.5TB drives in there


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Yeah i also kind of filled up one of these also.  Looking to buy another one but the way things are going i am going to need another case with more space and an SATA controller also.



I only have space for one more. I'm thinking about making the next one a 2TB, just in case. Or, if I could somehow afford one of those super-fast 256GB SLC SSD's for an OS drive, I could squeeze another drive in here. lol.



Mussels said:


> get an e-sata cage like mine.
> 
> I'm about to start plopping 1.5TB drives in there



Does it have the controller built in? Also, aren't they pretty expensive?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I only have space for one more. I'm thinking about making the next one a 2TB, just in case. Or, if I could somehow afford one of those super-fast 256GB SLC SSD's for an OS drive, I could squeeze another drive in here. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have the controller built in? Also, aren't they pretty expensive?



You need to get an E-sata II controller (basically E-sata that works at 3Gb), preferably silicon image and then they just work. 5 drives from one e-sata port, in my case.
I've seen 8 bay ones for $500 au, that come with a controller card.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> get an e-sata cage like mine.
> 
> I'm about to start plopping 1.5TB drives in there



What input does it use? SATA? or USB? Are they cheap?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> What input does it use? SATA? or USB? Are they cheap?



see above post.. or my sig... or the link in my sig... E-sata.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> You need to get an E-sata II controller (basically E-sata that works at 3Gb), preferably silicon image and then they just work. 5 drives from one e-sata port, in my case.
> I've seen 8 bay ones for $500 au, that come with a controller card.



My current system has nowhere to put a controller card in it.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> see above post.. or my sig... or the link in my sig... E-sata.



Thanks m8.  Going to look into one of those to see which is more convenient for me.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My current system has nowhere to put a controller card in it.



I am actually lucky because i can remove the PhysX card and put the controller there.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> I am actually lucky because i can remove the PhysX card and put the controller there.



Just dont fall for the trick of using a sata to e-sata cable. It doesnt work on any intel chipsets as they dont support port multipliers - the only brands i've seen do it is silicon image, and the AMD one in my media PC (780G, probably a rebadged Sil Image anyway)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Just dont fall for the trick of using a sata to e-sata cable. It doesnt work on any intel chipsets as they dont support port multipliers - the only brands i've seen do it is silicon image, and the AMD one in my media PC (780G, probably a rebadged Sil Image anyway)



Yeah i read that a while back and thanks for reminding me again...... Now lets see if i can find anything for $300 that will help me.  (thats all i can spend.)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> Yeah i read that a while back and thanks for reminding me again...... Now lets see if i can find anything for $300 that will help me.  (thats all i can spend.)



last piece of off topic advice: avoid units with USB. if it has USB it wont have E-sata, because USB doesnt work with the port multipliers. You could always get a NAS, but they tend to be stuck at gigabit speeds.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Mussles, this isn't off topic! Every Anime nut needs hdds! Big sizes!!!


----------



## NeoCrisis (Mar 26, 2009)

Wha its been a while since ive last check this 
anywho not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet but 
To Aru Majutsu no Index (A Certain Magical Index) Just ended. Great show by JC Staff and Geneon. Same ppl that did Shakugan no Shana Also it has been confirmed that theres goning to be a spin off series from To Aru Majustu no Index with one of its main Heroins Mikoto Misaka called To Aru Kagaku no Railgun (A Certain Scientific Railgun) slated for fall season in Oct. 

Next season (April) looks very promising with the new retelling of FMA

2nd Season of Hayate no Gotoku

Queen`s Blade: Rurou no Senshi 
and
Senjou no Valkyria: Gallian Chronicles

just to name a few

Also coming up here in the States this summer is the countrys BIGGEST anime convention http://www.anime-expo.org/ on July 2-5 in Los Angeles, Ca. I dunno if you guys remember but i posted a few pictures from last yr. This yr im planning on cosplaying as something thats a bit daring, funny, and lil bit disturbing

If anyone living in So Cal or interested in attending hit me up via pm or xfire and also the AX irc channel


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2009)

NeoCrisis said:


> Wha its been a while since ive last check this
> anywho not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet but
> To Aru Majutsu no Index (A Certain Magical Index) Just ended. Great show by JC Staff and Geneon. Same ppl that did Shakugan no Shana Also it has been confirmed that theres goning to be a spin off series from To Aru Majustu no Index with one of its main Heroins Mikoto Misaka called To Aru Kagaku no Railgun (A Certain Scientific Railgun) slated for fall season in Oct.
> 
> ...



shana and index are both gat shows. The spinoff was announced at the end of index's finale, and its definately about some interesthing characters.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 29, 2009)

watchmen - dark freighter


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

Well heres my turn,i've been watching anime since i was 7,and their are some anime or manga shows some of you may not of heard,i enjoy watching anime because its funny and it has a massive impact in your life,you could learn a lot from watching them,like me i've learn how to respect people and care about people you love,anime been the only thing i've watched in my life and grew up watching them.
Favourate:
Gundam Series,i just love mecha fights haha gundam is one of the shows i grew up watching and enjoying,interesting storyline and plot,amazing animation.
Macross: I love the storyline of macross and it shows advance technology from today like the planes can transform into a battle mode and fly really fast.

Animes i've watched in my life:
Gundam Wing
G Gundam
Gundam Seed
Gundam Seed destiny
Gundam 00
Gundam X
Pokemon
Yu-gi-oh
Zone of the enders dolores i
Guyver bio-booster Armour
outlaw star
sousei no aquarion
Macross
Macross Zero
Macross plus
Macross Frontier
Dragonball
Dragonball Z
Dragonball GT
Beyblade
Devil may cry
A.I.R TV
Love Hina
Hungry wild heart striker
Shaman King
Naruto
Bleach
Love Love
Neon Genesis evangelion
Zoids Chaotic Century
Zoids Guardian Force
Zoids New Century Zero
Tenchi Muyo
Tenchi In Universe
Tenchi in Tokyo
dot hack gu
Escaflowne
Full metal Alchemist
Karin
Blood+
Zoids Genesis
Cooking Master Boy
Ranma
Cowboy Be-bop
Big-O
Love Hina
Karin
Final Fantasy Advent Children
Fist of the northstar
Initial D
Sonic-X
Digimon
I have watched more..can't remember the rest


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting Kurosagi01! I'll have to add ya to the OP when I get home today. Celly won't work quite right doing it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

no problem,just happy to join the anime fans haha i got more anime to list but i don't see the point,i've listed more than enough


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> no problem,just happy to join the anime fans haha i got more anime to list but i don't see the point,i've listed more than enough



Yeah, that's more then enough!  Wile E and Mussels might want more. lol... Nah, just joke around, have a good time with talks, and add anything you want that is Manga/Anime worth.. 

Remember we DL everything..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

heh well i'm going to a anime convention in my town called kitacon next weekend hehe =p cosplaying as Setsuna F Seiei from gundam 00,hopefully my hair is long enough for it to gel haha,heres my anime collection:
I'm looking to add guyver 2 or a RX-7 from initial D or RX-78 High grade Gundam to my shelf hehe:









My Beyblades


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> heh well i'm going to a anime convention in my town called kitacon next weekend hehe =p cosplaying as Setsuna F Seiei from gundam 00,hopefully my hair is long enough for it to gel haha,heres my anime collection:
> I'm looking to add guyver 2 or a RX-7 from initial D or RX-78 High grade Gundam to my shelf hehe:
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5474/p2003091922.jpg
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/7329/p200309192201.jpg
> ...



I had a few HI grade Gundams when Wing first came out. Only one that I didn't have HI grade was Tallgeese.  Had A perfect grade of Wing.. Man Did that take longer then 3 hours to build..  

I really liked the 00 series. It brought me back to liking Gundam. Seed was just way to much repetative for my liking.. 

Guyver was one of the main reasons I like anime. I'm so glad that it has been able to gain more popularity over the new res version.

Nice Collection, Hope you can show us the Cosplay! NeoCrsis all ways has good stuff from them events!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah sure i'll show you my cosplay lol made the stuff myself with few extra helps haha,i'm just using my school trousers,a white button top sowed with giant white buttons and a red scarf,i'm cosplaying as the casual setsuna and since it's casual might aswell buy the set as you do on regular bases and not buy hand made in a dodgy material xD


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 9, 2009)

This is the anime i have watched so far that i have on my Hard Drive.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/scoutingwraith


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> This is the anime i have watched so far that i have on my Hard Drive.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/scoutingwraith



Wow. I'd have to go and make a list myself.. I know it's been posted before, but I guess its time to place it on the op also


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow. I'd have to go and make a list myself.. I know it's been posted before, but I guess its time to place it on the op also



That list helps a lot when you are looking for anime...  

Also cant wait for second season of "Spice & Wolf" to come out. That anime was really interesting one.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> That list helps a lot when you are looking for anime...
> 
> Also cant wait for second season of "Spice & Wolf" to come out. That anime was really interesting one.



make sure you get the OVA/bonus episode. it slots into the middle of the show.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

well i presume none of you seen legend of the 4 kings?? 
Edit: Anyone wanna buy a goku clock??


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> That list helps a lot when you are looking for anime...
> 
> Also cant wait for second season of "Spice & Wolf" to come out. That anime was really interesting one.



I gotta get it one of the lists up.. But, i need more space!!! More SPACE!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta get it one of the lists up.. But, i need more space!!! More SPACE!!!



i've got 4x 1TB samsungs due on tuesday... nah nah. (already edited my sig)


----------



## ForeignLander (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I grew up with the old stuff;
Voltes V - one of the earliest 5 piece robots about an alien race trying to conquer earth. Composed of the now typical hero lead, his rival, his girlfriend, a fat dude and a small guy.
Daimos - early transforming robot, again with the aliens that look like us but have wings instead. Show a very plausible control structure.
Astroboy - I dont think this one requires any explaination.
Mazinger Z - full robot hidden under a swimming pool. 
Macross - the first one with all those missiles
Ranma 1/2 - cold water=girl/hot water=boy

As i grew older I watched at one time or another these:
Dragon ball series, Sailormoon series, Magic Knight Rayearth, Nadia secret of blue water, Lupin the 3, Transformers, Evangelion, Cooking Master Boy, Journey to the west, Shadow skill and lots lots more that I cant remember the titles but if I ever saw again I would watch again. From that baseball hybrid with chest protectors, to that 3 ships of blue yellow and red that combine to different robots depending on order. 

I know i missed a lot (trigun, detective conan, G-force) but its hard to remember all Doraemon!! of them. Many of them were series that was shown every day or week YuYuHakushu!! to specials from the vcr. Some are the kiddy and girly stuff Ayashino Ceres!! to stuff I wouldnt expose my sons to X (their destiny is preordained) . Some were just ripoffs of other anime Dual!! some I watch because I just liked action and large robots Gundam!! Samurai X!!

Honestly I dont keep track of the new ones anymore, If i see something that has a good story or unique premise I might watch it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've got 4x 1TB samsungs due on tuesday... nah nah. (already edited my sig)



DAMN YOU!!! I did a good thing for a fellow TPU'er, so I'm all set! Just gotta get my dang Tax forms from my last company..  And, should sell my spar parts... lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> DAMN YOU!!! I did a good thing for a fellow TPU'er, so I'm all set! Just gotta get my dang Tax forms from my last company..  And, should sell my spar parts... lol



i'll have 6320GB at my disposal, my first housemate has 7540GB and my second housemate has 720GB for a combined total of 14,580GB in my house. Its a rather nerdy house.

(thats drives in use, theres another 850GB in unused drives lying around, such as the raptor i'm trying to sell)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

you have 6TB and your friend has 7TB?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 10, 2009)

Heh.....i am way behind on the TB war it seems......


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> you have 6TB and your friend has 7TB?



housemate. and its all shared on our gigabit network


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

you avatar stealing man!!! HDD is the last thing on my plate besides a new monitor... I think I need to grab a few after I sell this Q67.. My space is fading fast!!! By time I get home I may have about 12gbs free in the 500g i have.. Really need to free it up! Can only defrag the os drive... lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

tried copying it onto a DVD or dual layer?? or buy a external hard drive? XD


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> tried copying it onto a DVD or dual layer?? or buy a external hard drive? XD



DVD's are too small and slow. it would take 3,256 DVD's to back up all the data in my house. at 20 minutes each thats 65,120 minutes, 1085 hours or 45 days of non stop burning.

No thanks  (dual layer would be half as many disks, but as most DL disks are 4x vs the normal disks 16x, that would end up slower)

(if you get externals, fgs go e-sata. so much better than USB)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, burning Dvd's just to keep Anime isn't the way to go... In 2-3 years, the dvd will start to fail, and then what.. got no anime... It's a nice thing to do, if you don't care about losing the data later down the road. IMHO


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, burning Dvd's just to keep Anime isn't the way to go... In 2-3 years, the dvd will start to fail, and then what.. got no anime... It's a nice thing to do, if you don't care about losing the data later down the road. IMHO



all my old CD backups are toast after 4 years or so. They were in a zipped up folder never opened, and they just dont read anymore.

AFter going through that i just dont trust burned media anymore either


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

should buy load of internal hard drives then? lol when you full up one,take it out and put it somewhere safe and put in another one?? XD


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> should buy load of internal hard drives then? lol when you full up one,take it out and put it somewhere safe and put in another one?? XD



its not a bad idea. Technically my esata cage is nothing more than 5x 5 1/4" removable hard drives connected to a port multiplier.
Nothing to stop someone from say, buying 6 of those bays, only plugging two in and swapping the drives in the bays as needed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> all my old CD backups are toast after 4 years or so. They were in a zipped up folder never opened, and they just dont read anymore.
> 
> AFter going through that i just dont trust burned media anymore either



Yeah, I know the feeling man. My parents, when CD burners where in $150 mark, had me back up all the photos that my mom had.. Got about 30cds, since some dated back to when she was young, and my father also... Well, when she started scrap booking, she tried those cds... Well, I had to ship 8 boxes to her because of that.. lol... 

Hdd, or nothing for me. I don't mind every two years swapping out the stuff if needed... A LOT faster then cds/DVDs


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2009)

interested in my goku alarm clock??  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6V5eX4Fom0


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> This is the anime i have watched so far that i have on my Hard Drive.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/scoutingwraith





Cold Storm said:


> Wow. I'd have to go and make a list myself.. I know it's been posted before, but I guess its time to place it on the op also



I have FAAAAARRRRRR too much anime, and am entirely too lazy to actually try to make a list on there. lol. Great idea tho.

I have 3TB scattered on various externals and on my internals, and then about 250 dvd's of back-ups, of nothing but anime alone. That doesn't include my actual DVDs or DVD isos, and the 500GB I lost to a hard drive failure. My ISP hates me. I am the type of people Comcast starting throttling and bandwidth caps over. 

As for the lifespan of burned media, DVDs hold up far better than CDs. I have burned DVDs from 5 years ago that are just fine today. CDs never seem to fair that well for me. I also noticed that they tend to last longer if you store them on the spool, and in a cool, dark place.

I need to build either a server, or at least build a cage like mussels. I'm leaning towards server tho, as I'd like to build a 10-20TB (depending on drive prices) RAID6 array, for the extra redundancy.

And since mech anime seems to be the latest topic, I just started rewatching Eureka7. Somebody finally did DVD rips (Gray-Phantom).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2009)

you got any classical ones from like 1997 or something lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> you got any classical ones from like 1997 or something lol



You call 1997 classics? Jesus man, I have VHS rips from the 80's. lol. 97 doesn't qualify as "classic".


----------



## morpha (Apr 13, 2009)

I have 3.5tb of interenal HDD's however they only hold the anime I havent yet watched. Once I watch them I burn them to DVDs and put them into a numbered storage unit ive got.

We will see whether the disks stand the test of time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You call 1997 classics? Jesus man, I have VHS rips from the 80's. lol. 97 doesn't qualify as "classic".



i see,well have you ever seen or heard of Legend of the 4 Kings??


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2009)

morpha said:


> I have 3.5tb of interenal HDD's however they only hold the anime I havent yet watched. Once I watch them I burn them to DVDs and put them into a numbered storage unit ive got.
> 
> We will see whether the disks stand the test of time.



Added ya to the list. Thanks for the PM.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i see,well have you ever seen or heard of Legend of the 4 Kings??



Yep. Also known as the Legend of the Dragon Kings. Watched it many years ago. Don't remember anything about it tho. lol.

I know where to find it, if you need it. PM me if you want the link.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 13, 2009)

nah i'm alright i got all of them on video  my uncle bought the whole set when they were new,amazing manga video with lots of actions and its like every man dream to have that kind of power to actually defend yourself against anyone


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2009)

God I love the fact that my Paycheck comes in on Thursday at 2am my time! Just got myself a 24" monitor, and 500gb drive. 

Now, when I get my Q6700 sold, I'll buy a drive big enough for the price I get out of it. Then SSD when I get my tax return back.. 

I'm going to have some fun This weekend!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2009)

Id like to change my favorites on the first page 


Gundam (ALL), Macross, Hellsing, Fate StayNight & G.I.T.S


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2009)

All right FE, I've changed the OP with what you gave me. 

Man, I'm so gitty.. lol


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 16, 2009)

My most favorites:  
Berserk
Hellsing

Others that I like alot:
All Ghost in the Shell movies and series
Full Metal Alchemist
Death note
The Avatar
Bleach
Ninja Scroll movie and TV series
Afro Samuria
.Hack Sign
Tokko
Cowboy Beebop
Fist of the north star
Vampire Hunter movies

Im sure there are more.  I have to go threw my collection again.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 16, 2009)

I notice I'm not in that list. I want to be there 

Favs: 
Great Teacher Onizuka - Because it simply rocks!
Dragonball - Because it is a part of my childhood, a part of my life.
City Hutner - Its apart from DB the first Anime I've seen and I love the mix of comedy and serious badass
Love Hina - Funny, and the only Lovestory Anime I enjoy watching
Goldenboy - Pure comedy gold


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll add you two to the OP once I'm able to get to a computer and not my celly. 

Thanks Guys, and Welcome!



Edit: Grabbed a pen and paper and did it on my celly. Both are added! 

Shroomalistic: did you like the remastered, Remix, version of Hellsing? I thought it was good on color, but left out quite a bit that made the story so good!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll add you two to the OP once I'm able to get to a computer and not my celly.
> 
> Thanks Guys, and Welcome!
> 
> ...



Im waiting for Hellsing Ultimate to be finished with all in english before I watch it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Im waiting for Hellsing Ultimate to be finished with all in english before I watch it.



Ahh, I'm with ya on that.. I've watched the first two it made the series fast paced... But, they did it like They did G.I.T.S. Individual Eleven... Left out what the story was about... Now, it's going to be probably till October/November of this year... How they are doing their sh1t... Gonzo!!! *pump fists in the air*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 17, 2009)

kitacon today people  going see some random cosplayers haha then tomorow is the gundam cosplay  expect a gallery of gundam cosplayers soon hehe,going have a massive group photoshoot with all the gundam cosplayers along with my friends


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

hope you have fun man!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 17, 2009)

a link for those in the anime mode...feel free to delete, Storm, if you don't want it here...

bargain bin time...spent $77 yesterday!! shh...don't tell my girlfriend...

http://www.rightstuf.com/1-800-338-...OaVU/browse/category/4/2334/0,a=slickdealsnet


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 17, 2009)

i've seen lot of naruto cosplayers today with load of bleach,couple code geass,couple Final fantasy 7,saw a piccolo and goku lmao,lot of haruhi thingy forgot what its called,a couple of reborn,couple of deathnote and a few loli girls??  it was pretty boring today but i'm hoping things be better tomorow as their be more things to do


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> a link for those in the anime mode...feel free to delete, Storm, if you don't want it here...
> 
> bargain bin time...spent $77 yesterday!! shh...don't tell my girlfriend...
> 
> http://www.rightstuf.com/1-800-338-...OaVU/browse/category/4/2334/0,a=slickdealsnet




It's all good man! I'll check into it a bit today/tomorrow, and see if It's something to put in the OP.
Thanks man!




kurosagi01 said:


> i've seen lot of naruto cosplayers today with load of bleach,couple code geass,couple Final fantasy 7,saw a piccolo and goku lmao,lot of haruhi thingy forgot what its called,a couple of reborn,couple of deathnote and a few loli girls??  it was pretty boring today but i'm hoping things be better tomorow as their be more things to do



Pictures!?!? Got pictures!?!?!?!? I should be asian, but I'm not!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2009)

today is day,i'm wearing my setsuna f seiei cosplay atm  just need get my friend to do my hair and wrap my red scarf around my neck and i'm completed hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Very cool man! Glad the day has came... Now PICTURES!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2009)

hey guys,i'm back from kitacon,the pictures of cosplay is with my friends  and i have bought myself something so i didn't come back empty handed xD i was sooo tempted to buy a force impulse 1/64 master grade or a RX-78 2 Gundam high grade but i needed save my money for graphics card  but i didn't come back empty handed like i said XD i've bought myself an 1/74 armored core model to build  which used to cost £30.00 and i got it for £22.00 so i'm happy and i'm a armored core fan,it will take awhile to build it but it be worth it cos the kit itself is amazing,they had tons more stuff that i really wanted buy like the YF-0D from macross zero for £30 but the kit itself was in white and not blue so i had to paint it,but i'm lazy to paint so i didn't get it lol  and heres my box  :


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks nice man! Very Nice!!!

Hope you had fun there!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2009)

sucks i had to work today,their was a japanese band playing tonite(around 8pm) but its 9pm now so i missed it,and i heard they was doing some macross songs from my friend lmao =p i'll be going back tomorow and be taking some pictures of the dealers and maybe some cosplayers too


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> sucks i had to work today,their was a japanese band playing tonite(around 8pm) but its 9pm now so i missed it,and i heard they was doing some macross songs from my friend lmao =p i'll be going back tomorow and be taking some pictures of the dealers and maybe some cosplayers too



Sweet to hear man! Work all ways gets ya, but glad you can go again tomorrow!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad you're having fun at the convention. That model kit kicks ass. I love model kits and things like that.

Never got into the whole Cosplay thing, tho. I really just like the anime and their stories, not the whole subculture based on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Glad you're having fun at the convention. That model kit kicks ass. I love model kits and things like that.
> 
> Never got into the whole Cosplay thing, tho. I really just like the anime and their stories, not the whole subculture based on it.



I'm with you wile e. I've been one to watch the anime, and story, but that's it. A convention would be nice to go to... But, I'd feel so out of place, it's not even funny!

Edit: just got a Anime called "Ride Back".. Have you guys heard of it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well guys,i'm back from kitacon xD and here is todays pictures and i only got 1 picture of me in Setsuna at the moment,i will be posting more gundam 00 when i have the pictures =p anyways heres the dealer:
This pic bit blurry because some guy nudged me >.>






The Gundam model section WOW massive selection there xD:






More Gundam and macross and patlabor  And check out the big Zeta Gundam which cost £300:O ($443)






Team rocket:






my friend cosplayed as RX-78 Gundam in business clothes xD






Finally me in setsuna >.>:


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet stuff man! The one of you is pretty nice. The Blue hair team rocket person.... 

Good pictures man! thanks for them


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2009)

heres a picture of me and my friend cosplaying as lockon stratos from season 1 =p the ultimate duo.
http://nekoflamealchemist.deviantart.com/art/Kitacon-Setsuna-and-Lockon-119903802


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> heres a picture of me and my friend cosplaying as lockon stratos from season 1 =p the ultimate duo.
> http://nekoflamealchemist.deviantart.com/art/Kitacon-Setsuna-and-Lockon-119903802



wow. he does look like Lockon! Pretty sweet man. I like the Deviantart profile!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> wow. he does look like Lockon! Pretty sweet man. I like the Deviantart profile!



The deviantart profile is from a girl who took a picture of me and my friend who cosplayed as shinn asuka in kitacon


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

Currently watching quite a few animes but I feel like having a little rant so here goes...

Fansubs: namely Shinsen Subs who do a fairly good job. but their problem is that they take on too many projects then they can possibly handle. Secondly Im an idiot to keep following/waiting/picking up releases from them as they cant seem to keep up with their work load...

Animes Ive picked up off S.S

Kara No Kyoukai - Still waiting for new released, last episode was released last year.

Macross Frontier - Still waiting for them to release for Ep.15 onwards when everyone already finished subbing it like last year. however S.S were very keen to stress that they havent dropped the project from a bullitin earlier this month

Gundam 00 - Started & finished the complete series pretty quick. I was really pleased with their releases.

Vampire Knight Guilty - Dropped

Cashern Sins - Started & Finished series pretty quickly

Kuroshitsuji - Still waiting for new release. they were pretty quick subbing this a few months ago but nothings been said about new releases.

theyve again picked up another 3 projects since. one of them being Full Metal Alchemist 2 which brings me to my next topic i wish to vent about.

FMA:2. Seriously, what is the point? FMA:2 is said to follow the Manga & that its not a continuation from FMA:1. so there will be more scenes added in but all it really is, is FMA:1. they both follow more or less the same storyline which means if u watched FMA:1 theres really no point in following FMA:2 as you wont be missing anything.

If the series was a direct continuation of FMA:1 then that would be great. but all I see he is that the studios have just recycled 90% of the original FMA then added a few extra scenes then released it as a completely new series.


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree. FMA:2 seems like a waste of time to me...

Evangelion needs a re-write... FMA was awesome the first time.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

according to my housemate who owns the manga, theyve changed a lot.
She yells and rants about it a lot.

example: girl points gun at Al, shoots his helmet off. Not in the manga, gun was never pointed at them.


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

...and the fact that ED looses his head in one scene so drastically changes the plot, theme and the overall outcome of the story that we all have to watch it again....


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2009)

morpha said:


> I agree. FMA:2 seems like a waste of time to me...
> 
> Evangelion needs a re-write... FMA was awesome the first time.



BLASPHEMY!!! Evangelion does not need a rewrite. Just a little clarification. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

Been a Huge fan of the First.. I'll see whats going on... I'm all ways "up" for anything "different".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

I honestly dont see the point of FMA:2 its like a major rehash LOL its like saying were gonna re-make Dragon Ball Z with every super sayian having floresent pink hair & release it as a completely new series. 

why the rehasH??

that said, Ive also been watching Hellsing Ultimate - Im quite enjoying it so far but wat it is, is ther original Hellsing series with a lot lot more extra scenes & reanimations. plus they made it so they didnt exactly follow the original Hellsing too much that made it very enjoyable to watch. one thing i really really like is how they show & portray the 'darker' side of Hellsing. which wasnt in the original Hellsing. Also the studios didnt recycle EVERY scene possible. they reanimated a lot of the scenes with nice effects & HD sharpness

FMA:2 is more or less the same animations, nothings changed, throw in an extra few scenes & we wont know the difference, which makes it difficult to watch all over again.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

i think FMA 2 will change later on, when the original series diverged this one will remain following the manga.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

To me, I think Hellsing Ultimate to "fast pace" the series.. Just add a little bit more to get more money... Plus the wait that They are making for getting vol. 5 out here to the us...

To DBZ.. they've now remade the series a total of 2 times with this new stuff... I think, Like Mussels, that they will branch it out... Just gotta get it all set up...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

well only time will tell....

Im still gonna follow the series but on the episodes where its 95% beef, I'l go play in traffic till the next episode gets released.

Or i can just say screw it i cant be arsed & waiti until they finish subbing it completely so i can get the batch downloads. it just doesnt seem that appealing as the first series


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry if my posts dont really make sense. Im really really sleepy & my brain can no long construct sentances that make sense........


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

It's all good FE. I really don't care if there is double posts in the thread.. 

time will tell on the anime. to se if its worth it or not.. But, it will be seen.. Just look at all the FMA fans..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

Ive got nothing to watch otherwise. Its a shame Gundam Stargazer got shelved


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I honestly dont see the point of FMA:2 its like a major rehash LOL its like saying were gonna re-make Dragon Ball Z with every super sayian having floresent pink hair & release it as a completely new series.



Speaking of Dragonball, they are actually re-releasing it
SOURCE & dl links


> The series is being extensively "refreshed" for Japanese TV.
> It's being done in celebration of Dragon Ball Z's 20th anniversary.
> It is not new animation, but simply a remastering of the original film.
> Part of this will be reformatting and extending the picture to 16:9 Widescreen.
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah.. that's the one I was talking about... 2nd redone... Just making it shorter this time...


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

Im not concerned since I dont own a copy....

So if its actually done really well I dont mind investing in it.
this argument also goes for FMA, If I hadnt seen the original already might I prefer to watch the newer version?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

at least the newer one is in 720P


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

morpha said:


> Im not concerned since I dont own a copy....
> 
> So if its actually done really well I dont mind investing in it.
> this argument also goes for FMA, If I hadnt seen the original already might I prefer to watch the newer version?



That is true there. does go both ways.. I don't know.. Just DBZ has sucked so much money out of everyone in the last few years... 15 anv we remake the whole series in HD, then now 20 years we cut all the stuff out we didn't need...

I'll still get the whole series as being a DBZ fan.. But, just wow on it all...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That is true there. does go both ways.. I don't know.. Just DBZ has sucked so much money out of everyone in the last few years... 15 anv we remake the whole series in HD, then now 20 years we cut all the stuff out we didn't need...
> 
> I'll still get the whole series as being a DBZ fan.. But, just wow on it all...



Man, I'm glad I never liked DBZ. lol.


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

AW man.. POKEMON is the same... have you seen the new stuff? its retarted. 'Over Stylized Characters' and 'Drug induced Hallucinatory Pokemon' is what I hear most reviewers describe it as. And all the money they sucked out of people? they are still making games.

But DBZ was too long back in the day. I knew it back then... and while I think it should have been done right the first time I appreciate the fact that its finally getting what it deserves.

(ditto for Evangelion).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2009)

evangelion needs to be redone in 1080P with DTS audio, and then have 500 endings made in a "choose your own ending" style.

Its the only way the fans will be happy, they always argue the living shit out of each ending.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Man, I'm glad I never liked DBZ. lol.



Yeah.. I like the series, watched it all on Cartoon Network, but won't pay a penny for it.. Wait... bought 4 movies... lol.. sold them all ready.. 


I love the series... Just they have DRAINED (IMHO), So much money out of their viewers...

EDIT: Yeah, I guess Pokemon and Yu-GI-oh would both be from the same thing..  Damn, why am I even mad then... I guess it's all because of how the Dragonball Movie was made...


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

Its because its a GOOD series... though DragonBall was superior and GT sucked so much...

Evangelion Choose your own Ending.... 

Evangelion 1st Ending- Final 2 eps of the series: Evangelion was the first anime of a new company and was done on a tight budget, By the time they got to the end of the series they didnt have any money left for production. But they still had 2 episodes to do because of the contract. So they released that POS with the promise of making an OVA to finish it.

Evangelion 2nd Ending: They did release the OVA which was just a recap of the series and HALF of what would become the movie, fans were irate.

Evangelion 3rd Ending - The Movie: The End of Evangelion made fans angry because the writter killed off the main characters, this was done partially because hes a official psycho (was in a mental institution, he suffered depression impure thoughts about his mom among other things). But mostly because angry fans sent him hate mail and death threats for the bad ending and OVA. These letters actually APPEAR in the movie, flashed up on the screen in quick succession while the cast is killed off. Hideki Anno's Sick way of saying "SUCK S***, SHOULDNT HAVE SENT THOSE LETTERS HUH?"

The main argument by many viewers is that its so hard to follow and have any idea whats going on.... 

I wont argue that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2009)

Evangelion is legendary..i can't wait for rebuild 2 
Edit: Its the gundam 00 gang =p


----------



## morpha (Apr 23, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Evangelion is legendary..i can't wait for rebuild 2
> Edit: Its the gundam 00 gang =p
> [url]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2528/kitacongundammeistersby.jpg[/URL]



It comes out the day after my birthday....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

morpha said:


> Speaking of Dragonball, they are actually re-releasing it
> SOURCE & dl links



*facepalm*

like everyone else i like my HD quality encodes but sometimes 1 or 2 series(s) is better left as it is. Unless they put a huge amount of effort into it.

For example.... Ghost In The Shell 2.0 - whose actually seen it? I read loads of reviews that say their havent been that much change in the movie expect a bit more HDness & some extra hue or what ever in some of the colours.

If your going to re-do & re-release material at least put a little effort into it


----------



## cooler (Apr 24, 2009)

Evangelion live action drama 
http://zepy.momotato.com/2009/04/03/evangelion-live-action-is-real/


the cast look awesome btw


----------



## morpha (Apr 24, 2009)

WOAH! I knew there was a live action MOVIE in production by ADV films and WETA (Lotr and KingKong).

But a live action drama! awesome.. i loved the GTO live action it was great.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 24, 2009)

i don't think EVA going be that good in live action in my opinion


----------



## morpha (Apr 25, 2009)

Kingkong looked good. Weta are capable of creating a good sense of the immense size of the evangelions. It certainly will not have many of the original themes of the original show...

ALL i want out of evangelion is to see giant robots rampaging through Tokyo3 in AWESOME cg.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2009)

if they make it like transformers..then i surpose it be good but trying get the actors to look similar to the anime is difficult and they should use the original theme or beautiful world


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't wait to see it. It's Eva.. lol

Now, I just started watching Kiba after looking to see "What's On" on "In-Demand" via Bright House.. I gotta say, it's different anime.


----------



## morpha (Apr 26, 2009)

I didnt like Kiba all that much.... too much like pokemon... guys throwing balls that become monsters and they fight eachother...

according to my Anidb.net account I rated it 5/10.

*NOTE:* anidb.net is a website database that offers the ability to keep track of your anime collection. It has many kick-ass features and a range of desktop clients that interface with it. I highly recomend it, If any of you have an account add my as a buddy. (ngxmorpha)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll have to look into Anidb myself. I added the Animelist website to OP, might have to add Anidb also, and if there is account adds, I'll need to add names for it also.. 


Yeah, Kiba is like Pokemon type stuff.. Still watch since there isn't anything else on tv wise.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

anidb has the bonus that if you're a registered user, it provides the names of sub groups who released the shows, AND what languages. Helps to avoid those annoying moments of downloading a show in spanish.


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2009)

can anyone think of a good tsundere i can draw for my art coursework.
do you think its bad having watched around 150 whole finished anime series in 1 and ahalf years?

:shadedshui got today to do 8 peices of artwork+writing, i cant watch animezz. noooooooo

EDIT: i just started reading a new manga called "yomeiro choice", hehe its like a dodgy doujinshi in a proper manga (doujinshi=fanart/work in a manga form. about 99.99% of it shows anime characters doing ahem with ahem and ahem)

EDIT2: doesnt matter if the tsundere a loli. ill just have to explain to school people what a loli is, lol.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 26, 2009)

its okay razaron,everything will be okay and everything will pay off once you finish them all trust me  and as for anime discussion,i've finish gurren lagenn  awesome anime haha


----------



## morpha (Apr 26, 2009)

Love your sig razaron "take it to the had". What does it mean though?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

dattebayo just released naruto shippuden movie 2.

Dear god, its so terrible i want to unwatch it.

I'll list a few spoiler free c*ck ups in the movie
*Sasuke can use Nejis abilities with chakra sensing/blocking chakra
*Naruto can use rasengan without a clone
*Shinos bugs can suddenly eat metal
*naruto can use an ability that took him days/weeks to heal in the show, but heals instantly in the movie.
*at the end of the movie, someone who isnt a ninja can somehow use a chakra powered device.
*People talking as they're falling from a great height, normally. Hell, even mythbusters proved that to be BS!

In case of spoilers i turned them white, so be careful quoting this post in case it spoils something for someone.


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2009)

morpha said:


> Love your sig razaron "take it to the had". What does it mean though?



it the lyrics of some next song that i remember from my primary school days. as far as i can remember the song goes good with weed.

sengoku basara's so damn cool


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 26, 2009)

van hellsing looks like a good anime,can someone reconmend me some good mecha animes?? or comedy/?


----------



## razaron (Apr 26, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> van hellsing looks like a good anime,can someone reconmend me some good mecha animes?? or comedy/?



mech:    "tengen topen gurren lagaan", "uereka 7", "escaflowne" 
comedy:"school rumble", "ichigo 100%", "gintama" < has cool fights+funniest anime ive ever seen
im guessing you've already seen "shinsenkai evangelion"

EDIT: van hellsing?? do you mean "hellsing", the one in my avatar (arucard) if so make sure you watch the ova's. they follow the manga better (so there funnier like the new "hagane no renkinjutsushi")


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh man, Escaflowne!!  That's the only movie that was saved when I sold all of them.. I forgot the dvd was in my Dvd Player...  It was the boxset movie... 

I'll have to look into Gitama. I may of seen it, but name sounds some what...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh man, Escaflowne!!  That's the only movie that was saved when I sold all of them.. I forgot the dvd was in my Dvd Player...  It was the boxset movie...
> 
> I'll have to look into Gitama. I may of seen it, but name sounds some what...



U mean Gintama ? 

Its sort of a show that makes fun of DBZ and Bleach type of shows...its actually pretty funny. 

If you guys are looking for a alternative try Hayate no Gotoku (Hayate the combat butler). (i think i might have mentioned it before )


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

scoutingwraith said:


> U mean Gintama ?
> 
> Its sort of a show that makes fun of DBZ and Bleach type of shows...its actually pretty funny.
> 
> If you guys are looking for a alternative try Hayate no Gotoku (Hayate the combat butler). (i think i might have mentioned it before )



Yea, I meant that..  

I'll have to check that one you just said. Sounds "different" and funny at the same time.. lol


----------



## morpha (Apr 27, 2009)

OH man the escaflowne movie sucks... the series is so much better....


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

morpha said:


> OH man the escaflowne movie sucks... the series is so much better....



Oh, your right about that. The series is very much better then the movie.. I have a thing for Music, and art work.. It had both for the box set.. So, it was a win for me.


----------



## morpha (Apr 27, 2009)

u sir, get a tip of my hat


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

Walk-through for games.. I buy for the art work..  I tend to never use them... Assassin Creed was one.. Bought the Collectors Edition walk-through.. Never used it.. 

I loved the Special Edition Final Fantasy AC. The book was pretty nice. Loved .hack series games.. The extra dvd/music cd.. That stuff is the great stuff!


----------



## Pop (Apr 27, 2009)

I have watched only Kenshin and Deathnote. Both of them were awesome. 

I would like to watch an anime which has good fights and hilarious one. Which one would you suggest?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

Series I love for the fights and how funny they are during...

Get Backers
Desert Punk
Full Metal Panic

I know there is others... I'll have to think about it..

I'll add you Pop to the OP tomorrow. Getting ready for bed. lines and letters are starting to merge together!


----------



## razaron (Apr 27, 2009)

need tsundere


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2009)

razaron said:


> mech:    "tengen topen gurren lagaan", "uereka 7", "escaflowne"
> comedy:"school rumble", "ichigo 100%", "gintama" < has cool fights+funniest anime ive ever seen
> im guessing you've already seen "shinsenkai evangelion"
> 
> EDIT: van hellsing?? do you mean "hellsing", the one in my avatar (arucard) if so make sure you watch the ova's. they follow the manga better (so there funnier like the new "hagane no renkinjutsushi")



Yeah i mean hellsing sorry lol
And i have seen gurren lagaan,escaflowne and shinsenkai Evangelion =p i'm thinking about streaming the original gundam series


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i mean hellsing sorry lol
> And i have seen gurren lagaan,escaflowne and shinsenkai Evangelion =p i'm thinking about streaming the original gundam series



another decent mecha series would have to be vandread. its older and got a bit of ecchi (lots of large boobs in skimpy tops) but its got good mecha action, solid plot and at times its damned funny.


----------



## razaron (Apr 27, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i mean hellsing sorry lol
> And i have seen gurren lagaan,escaflowne and shinsenkai Evangelion =p i'm thinking about streaming the original gundam series



theres also "outlaw star" if you count ships with arms.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2009)

razaron said:


> theres also "outlaw star" if you count ships with arms.



hmmm. i'll have to see if i've got that in my collection.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2009)

razaron said:


> mech:    "tengen topen gurren lagaan", "uereka 7", "escaflowne"
> comedy:"school rumble", "ichigo 100%", "gintama" < has cool fights+funniest anime ive ever seen
> im guessing you've already seen "shinsenkai evangelion"
> 
> EDIT: van hellsing?? do you mean "hellsing", the one in my avatar (arucard) if so make sure you watch the ova's. they follow the manga better (so there funnier like the new "hagane no renkinjutsushi")



You forgot Full Metal Panic! for Mech. Oh, and not picking on you, just want to make sure he looks for the right anime, it's Eureka 7, not Uereka.

Outlaw Star was enjoyable. Quite funny at times. A good space anime. Touching and funny.


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2009)

Do not forget Rahxephon, another great mecha anime, called by many eva's successor...


----------



## razaron (Apr 27, 2009)

my bad with the spelling. also thought hes already seen FMP.
lol i just noticed the only serious romantic anime ive seen is full of lesbians, "strawberry panic"

EDIT: is that new anime "shangri la" any good, i watched one episode of it but it seemed a bit boring??


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2009)

razaron said:


> my bad with the spelling. also thought hes already seen FMP.
> lol i just noticed the only serious romantic anime ive seen is full of lesbians, "strawberry panic"
> 
> EDIT: is that new anime "shangri la" any good, i watched one episode of it but it seemed a bit boring??



If you want a serious "romantic" anime, try Kimi ga Nozomu Eien (Also known as Rumbling Hearts). It's pretty tragic at times tho. Great anime.

And thanks DJ, I forgot about Rahxephon.


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2009)

Good romance is kimiga nozomu eien like wile said, but it is one for th strong of hearth...
clanad, even thought its an harem, the comedy is great and the second season almost ended in tragedy, it is very serious as the story progresses...

if u watched strawberry panic, i highly recomend watching maria sama ga miteiru, it puts strawberry panic to shame...

Just remembered, the latest great mech anime, basquash, check it out!!


----------



## razaron (Apr 27, 2009)

ah i completely forgot about basquash
ive seen clannad+after story (and played the game) the end to afterstory was stupidly happy


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2009)

I almost thought it would end as a tragedy, it was close...
But in the end everyone's happy...

And you forgetting 2 great classics:
Gunbuster and diebuster are awesome mecha animes, and macross, i specially watch macross zero, the animation and everything is plain awesome it the first chronologically and obviously macross F which was just amazing as well... 

Anyone mentioned code geass already??
I havent been following the thread just noticed the activity and decided to drop by...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i have seen outlaw star too  i was thinking about watching tekkaman blade  because i never managed to finish that series cos i only found 10episodes up for download,i'll probably watch that too its on stream now =p


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah i have seen outlaw star too  i was thinking about watching tekkaman blade  because i never managed to finish that series cos i only found 10episodes up for download,i'll probably watch that too its on stream now =p



OH, I love Tekkaman! Gotta look under both Tekkaman and then Tekkaman Blade.. You should find everything that way... Sellers kept laughing at me when I was trying to find it.. But found one place.


----------



## Pop (Apr 28, 2009)

I started watching MONSTER yesterday. Feels kind of creepy while watching it. Also I started downloading Gintama.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If you want a serious "romantic" anime, try Kimi ga Nozomu Eien (Also known as Rumbling Hearts). It's pretty tragic at times tho. Great anime.
> 
> And thanks DJ, I forgot about Rahxephon.



i saw that. at times downright depressing. The show was based off a hentai game, you wouldnt  beleive it watching it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i saw that. at times downright depressing. The show was based off a hentai game, you wouldnt  beleive it watching it.



I didn't think it was a hentai game, I thought it was a standard dating sim?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I didn't think it was a hentai game, I thought it was a standard dating sim?



hmm youre right. i must have got it confused with another show. Wiki says its a "visual novel game"


----------



## silkstone (Apr 28, 2009)

Can anyone reccommend some good Anime feature movies for me to watch - like Apple Seed, Tank police, etc.
I love these kind of movies but they are really difficult for me to find. The best one i watched was one with "cell" something or other animation, ghost in the shell maybe?


----------



## morpha (Apr 28, 2009)

Its a visual Novel game written by software company KEY (who also did AIR). It has a sequal called 'Tomoya After Story' which IS a hentai game. currently undergoing translation by some people on the net.

*EDIT* woops I was thinking of Clannad. not Kimi Ga Nozomu no Eien


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Can anyone reccommend some good Anime feature movies for me to watch - like Apple Seed, Tank police, etc.
> I love these kind of movies but they are really difficult for me to find. The best one i watched was one with "cell" something or other animation, ghost in the shell maybe?



you like mecha fighting?? if so watch macross plus =) really good


----------



## silkstone (Apr 28, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> you like mecha fighting?? if so watch macross plus =) really good



Having a look now.
I like futuristic anime, but i also like the very polished animation.


----------



## djisas (Apr 28, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Can anyone reccommend some good Anime feature movies for me to watch - like Apple Seed, Tank police, etc.
> I love these kind of movies but they are really difficult for me to find. The best one i watched was one with "cell" something or other animation, ghost in the shell maybe?



You must watch ghost in the shell, i recomend watching the good old original, Innocence (you will be surprised with the animation and music) and you can watch the Ghost in the shell remake or Ghost in the shell 2...
I recomend watching the sky crawlers, its an awesome movie with awesome animation as well...
I recommend both Gunbuster movies, watch the ovas as well if possible...

You should definitly watch Kara no Kyoukai, they are all amazing movies, slight different from what you looking for but great...

Have u watched Ex Machina?? The sequel to appleseed...

If you are interested in samurai action, Sword of the Stranger has more than you could ever wish for...

If you looking for more than just action, there is still hayao Miyasaki and makoto shinkai, there are other less known movies but they proved to be just as good as some of the ones from these great artist, there are the EVA movies, there's no need to have watched the anime these are retelling the story without any fillers; and there might be few more i can recomend, it all depends on what do u want...


----------



## razaron (Apr 29, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Can anyone reccommend some good Anime feature movies for me to watch - like Apple Seed, Tank police, etc.
> I love these kind of movies but they are really difficult for me to find. The best one i watched was one with "cell" something or other animation, ghost in the shell maybe?



"Afro Samurai". Has the no.1 fight scenes of any anime ive ever seen.
its technichally 6 episodes. but 6 eps=1h 30m=feature length


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 29, 2009)

Any fans of "The Count of Monte Cristo"...?

If so i would highly recomend you watch 

Gankutsuou


----------



## djisas (Apr 29, 2009)

razaron said:


> "Afro Samurai". Has the no.1 fight scenes of any anime ive ever seen.
> its technichally 6 episodes. but 6 eps=1h 30m=feature length



Last time i tried to watch i fell asleep...


----------



## razaron (Apr 29, 2009)

how could you fall asleep to this insane amount of violence. lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2009)

razaron said:


> how could you fall asleep to this insane amount of violence. lol



i'd be too busy thinking how many ways i could take him down based on his hair alone. Fire would be a good start. see how he does with his head on fire.


----------



## razaron (Apr 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'd be too busy thinking how many ways i could take him down based on his hair alone. Fire would be a good start. see how he does with his head on fire.



he'd probably look like a super saiyan


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey, I fell asleep also watching the movie.. lol... But, that's because I was tired after 12 hours of work, and it was at midnight watching it... lol..


----------



## djisas (Apr 29, 2009)

The start is simply boring...
Might give it anothet try one of these days...
Ive seen a lot better stuff...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey, we all have those animes.. Just don't pop out when watch them... I get that with most tv shows.. lol..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 29, 2009)

what you guys think of macross frontier?? if anyone has watch it that is?? i thought it was alright series,the fighting scenes are great and the music been used is awesome too


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

I liked what i've seen so far.. For some flippin' reason my 160 passport requires a driver now for use, so I can't get it off that drive! Grrr...


----------



## djisas (Apr 29, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> what you guys think of macross frontier?? if anyone has watch it that is?? i thought it was alright series,the fighting scenes are great and the music been used is awesome too



It was awesome!!
I recomend you to watch Macross Zero, it is the origin of macross, although its a fairly recent 6 ep OVA with stunning quality...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 29, 2009)

djisas said:


> It was awesome!!
> I recomend you to watch Macross Zero, it is the origin of macross, although its a fairly recent 6 ep OVA with stunning quality...



of course i have watched zero  I've watched every macross series so far apart from macross 7 which im starting to watch it now maybe


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> of course i have watched zero  I've watched every macross series so far apart from macross 7 which im starting to watch it now maybe



7 is my favourite of the series.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Macross/Robotech has more Series after that Movie? Apparently in a few years a Live Action movie is supposed to come out, but you know how things will go because the Original Macross War Started in 2009 I believe.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, after Wing Commander... anything can be done. I'd like to see it happen. Example being how Transformers and the new terminator is being done.


----------



## djisas (Apr 30, 2009)

If they can do transformers they can do macross mechs and as for monsters some very high quality cgi might do...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah CGI will actually do nicely in these type of anime if they turn it into a live movie


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

The problem is, 99.9% of all anime turned live action sucks, not because of the special effects, but because the writers are complete and total asshats that never keep to the original story or feel, and the actors chosen are always terrible.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The problem is, 99.9% of all amine turned live action sucks, not because of the special effects, but because the writers are complete and total asshats that never keep to the original story or feel, and the actors chosen are always terrible.



Very, Very True!!! 

http://comics.ign.com/dor/objects/1...r-event-20090330042455711.html?page=mediaFull


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The problem is, 99.9% of all anime turned live action sucks, not because of the special effects, but because the writers are complete and total asshats that never keep to the original story or feel, and the actors chosen are always terrible.



I agree with you completely. Lets hope they do not start a trend of doing so because they will ruin the anime overall.


----------



## morpha (May 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The problem is, 99.9% of all anime turned live action sucks, not because of the special effects, but because the writers are complete and total asshats that never keep to the original story or feel, and the actors chosen are always terrible.



I quite enjoyed the recent Dragonball Evolution Movie.... Nothing like the original, but it was funny... which the original WAS.

Also im not looking for then to keep the original feel of Evangelion, if they did that the movie would suck. Im wanting something similar to to the Godzilla Movie made in 1998. They gave such a good impression of the SHEER size and magnitude, destructive power of a creature that large. Even if the plot sucked its not like it could out do the original story in terms of suckyness.

Dear god I hope Uve Boll doesnt direct it...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 1, 2009)

the new DB movie was abit disappointed,goku is american in the movie and get bulma and chichi a asian?? that seems a bit stupid??


----------



## razaron (May 1, 2009)

i just found out the higashi no eden intros done by oasis, just got it tis awesomness.
and on a random note, does anyone know what happened to a certain -ahem-doujin-ahem- website that was moving to new servers. lol "certain"


----------



## djisas (May 1, 2009)

morpha said:


> I quite enjoyed the recent Dragonball Evolution Movie.... Nothing like the original, but it was funny... which the original WAS.
> 
> Also im not looking for then to keep the original feel of Evangelion, if they did that the movie would suck. Im wanting something similar to to the Godzilla Movie made in 1998. They gave such a good impression of the SHEER size and magnitude, destructive power of a creature that large. Even if the plot sucked its not like it could out do the original story in terms of suckyness.
> 
> Dear god I hope Uve Boll doesnt direct it...



Animating an eva wont be as easy as a tranformer...
Angels??
How do they plan to do them??
How good are their CGI's??
Mission almost impossible...


----------



## razaron (May 1, 2009)

they could do the eva movie in a heatwavy, blurry, 300 like thing when they show angels/evagelions.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 2, 2009)

they could do but then again they would fail so hard they disgrace the looks of one of the best anime in the world just like they did with gundam..the movie G-Saviour was completely awful


----------



## razaron (May 2, 2009)

what order do the macross series go in??


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2009)

razaron said:


> what order do the macross series go in??



oldest to newest 

They arent all directly tied in to each other, so for the most part you can watch them in any order.


----------



## razaron (May 2, 2009)

can any one recommend comedy/action/old school anime.by old school i mean swords etc like berserk and samurai champloo.
im currently stocking up on anime to watch in the summer holidays (only 8 weeks til gcse's are finished woohoo)
so far i got all the macross stuff, all of saiyuki, desert punk and both code geasses. need moar since i can probably finish all that in under a week lol,no-lifing owns.

EDIT: is gits second gig (i think thats what its called) worth watching or is it a failure of a sequel?
EDIT2: my bad there is no sequel (with a moe pose "hehe")lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 2, 2009)

razaron said:


> what order do the macross series go in??





Mussels said:


> oldest to newest
> 
> They arent all directly tied in to each other, so for the most part you can watch them in any order.



Actually they do tie in each other but in like 100years time or something lol heres the macross order by timeline:
Macross Zero*best series*
Super Dimensional fortress Macross
Macross Plus
Macross 7
Macross Frontier


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2009)

razaron said:


> can any one recommend comedy/action/old school anime.by old school i mean swords etc like berserk and samurai champloo.
> im currently stocking up on anime to watch in the summer holidays (only 8 weeks til gcse's are finished woohoo)
> so far i got all the macross stuff, all of saiyuki, desert punk and both code geasses. need moar since i can probably finish all that in under a week lol,no-lifing owns.
> 
> ...



Lol... Second gig was a good season for GiTS. Well I thought so.. Now if you see the movie that was made for that season, Individual Eleven, then you'll think more of it as a flopped season... It left out some of the important parts that made up the season. 

Ikki Tousen is a great anime.  Fate Stay/Night, Chrono Crusade... 


Note To everyone:  If you have a anime list from a website PM me the link, I'll add it to the OP... Also, if I have forgot someone, or they need a change on anime from the OP, PM me that also. I have the next 24 hours off, so I'll do what I can. I'll have to set my own list up also!


----------



## razaron (May 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol... Second gig was a good season for GiTS. Well I thought so.. Now if you see the movie that was made for that season, Individual Eleven, then you'll think more of it as a flopped season... It left out some of the important parts that made up the season.
> 
> Ikki Tousen is a great anime.  Fate Stay/Night, Chrono Crusade...
> 
> ...



watched ikki tousen and chrono crusade, ill check fatestay out heard good things about it.need moar i got 6-7 weeks of chill time lol.

EDIT: are all the gundam series/ovas good?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2009)

razaron said:


> watched ikki tousen and chrono crusade, ill check fatestay out heard good things about it.need moar i got 6-7 weeks of chill time lol.



Well, Claymore if you haven't seen that yet.. Blacker Then Black was a good anime.. Soul Eater is still running, but I believe it's over 50eps, so you have quite a few to watch if you like the series. 

I'm starting 07-Ghosts.. Only have a few episodes aired so far.. Looks different..

Pumpkin Scissors was a all right anime. I liked it.. Ergo Proxy was good along with Gilgamesh, Gantz was "different"


----------



## razaron (May 2, 2009)

cold storm if you havent started watching watching the spring anime make sure you watch phantom and fma (2009) there so far the best for me out of the new anime. the new fma is alot different than the old one since ive read the manga before i watched the old one (which i was dissapointed with), the new one is more of a shounen anime type.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2009)

I'll have to check out Phantom, I have been watching FMA (2009). So far so good on that end for myself..


----------



## razaron (May 2, 2009)

does anyone here read any manga?


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 2, 2009)

my brother reads manga but i don't lol,well i have read the naruto shipudden chapter where sasuke kills itachi sad face =(


----------



## djisas (May 3, 2009)

razaron said:


> does anyone here read any manga?



I do have plenty books...
Nowadays i hardly have time for manga...
Its work, anime, gaming and no life...


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2009)

razaron said:


> does anyone here read any manga?



i read comics.. just finished aliens vs predators vs terminator, aliens vs green lantern, and about to read batman vs predators.

There is some WEIRD crossover shit in the USA, the japs dont get all the kooky stuff.

i'll be working on bleach and naruto manga after i finish this stuff off


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Are they ever going to continue Elfen Lied


----------



## morpha (May 3, 2009)

Manga does have crossovers... but its not cooky and weird like American comics. Manga has more parody's and ripoffs than American Comics.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i read comics.. just finished aliens vs predators vs terminator, aliens vs green lantern, and about to read batman vs predators.
> 
> There is some WEIRD crossover shit in the USA, the japs dont get all the kooky stuff.
> 
> i'll be working on bleach and naruto manga after i finish this stuff off



Lol... Us USA'ers... lol.. Man, if you listen to Manga Pulse, they all ways joke about how We Usa'ers are! lol..

I'm reading only US... Messiah Wars For all Marvel, and Getting ready for Blackest of Night for DC! 

But did find this nice.. Hopefully good enough to watch! The Japan versions was GOOD!! 

Death Note Goes American


----------



## morpha (May 3, 2009)

Did you go to Free Comic Book Day? I did! (though I got shounen jump instead of an actual comic)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

morpha said:


> Did you go to Free Comic Book Day? I did! (though I got shounen jump instead of an actual comic)



nope, My bro did.. My only day off, so I rested.. sent out a few things... Get ready for another 10 day stretch of work... lol


----------



## razaron (May 3, 2009)

thats why i wrote manga lol. usas comics arent that bad (excluding 90% of the crossovers), if you can find it you should read "world war hulk" (hulk gets sent of the planet by stark+mr.fantastic).  if you watch one piece/bleach/naruto you should hold back on the manga it will kill the storyline (happened to me with FMA).
if someone can reccomend me some good manga ill post up the ones im reading (up to date on like 20 series).
on a semi random note there are a bunch different kinds of visual novels sorted by language (?) . japanese being manga. english being comic. and korean being manwha (there not half bad)
just about to watch ep 5 of hayate no gotoku 2nd woot.


----------



## razaron (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Are they ever going to continue Elfen Lied



no, the anime pretty much followed the whole manga.


----------



## djisas (May 3, 2009)

I do know some great manga works, i doubt any of you ever heard about...

3 of the best i ever read with the most awesome art are:
Kamikaze, NiraiKanai and blame...
Im out of time now, i can get into more details latter...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

I was just looking at the episode list for Case Close... DAMN... after 13 years, it's still adding more episodes... 529 episodes so far...


----------



## razaron (May 5, 2009)

im about to oil paint himura kenshin from the pic below. sould i put the red lines around his hands in


----------



## razaron (May 5, 2009)

woot. just found out theres an anime counter part to perfect girl evolution and sexy commando, there hilarious


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2009)

You think its worth buying a master grade 1/100 RX-78 2 Gundam??  or a Astrea Gundam from gundam 00??
Master grade 1/100 RX-78 2 Gundam version 2.0:






1/100 HG or MG Astrea Gundam:


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2009)

I've wanted Astraea for quite some time! but me no builder anymore. lol...

Raz... Red would look good on the painting.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2009)

i'm thinking about buying one of them when after buying a new tower case for my comp =p


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Are they ever going to continue Elfen Lied



Nope. Pretty much have to read the Manga to get the whole story.



razaron said:


> no, the anime pretty much followed the whole manga.



No it didn't. It only covers around the first 1/3 of the manga.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 6, 2009)

just finished watching char's counter-attack the ending putted me into confusion lmao,amuro and char disappeared and then it ends


----------



## lilkiduno (May 6, 2009)

well growing up i watched cartoons and as i got older i started watching Dragon Ball,DBZ,DB:GT
now bleach is my favorite anime, it's kick ass, i just got hooked on it
i go to veoh.com to watch it and bleachexile to read the manga


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2009)

It just finished watching appleseed ex-machina, it was excellent, i loved it. I tried macross plus but i didn;t really like it, i like the basic idea, but it just didn;t grab me, plus the animation was kinda bad in comparison to the full feature movies.
I don;t suppose anyone would have anymore recommendations of full feature anime films with really polished animation?
I remember watching tank police and really liking it, i think i saw 4 episodes, how many are there in total? i'd like to watch more.

Next on my list is, Innocence ghost in the shell 2 (although i have a feeling i;ve already seen it), sky crawlers, and the gunbuster movies.

Can anyone add to my list, i love sci-fi stuff btw.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2009)

Resident Evil moive was good and polished..

Dead Space was all right to watch.. helps you on the game!


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2009)

akira is a good scifi anime movie.


----------



## silkstone (May 8, 2009)

Watched all of the above, really nice movies. Akira is the best of the best, i've watched it ast least 10 times!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 9, 2009)

For those that want some newer anime....

i like this one......

Kōkaku no Regios - (LINK)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 9, 2009)

hmm that looks interesting,although i'm looking forward to next year =p 3 gundam movies been release maybe.
what you guys think of my astrea sig?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

I was listening to a podcast at work today.. a Anime one... It said that one of America's largest anime producers is closing shop... ones that brought us Slayer and Patlabor... Slayer was taken up by Fun....whatever... lol, but it doesn't look like Patlabor will see the light of day... That's said to hear... I really loved the last Patlabor movie they did. It was well done in my eyes..  But, not enough people liked it...

Oh yeah, I'm listening to anime podcasts! lol.. will throw what i listen to out and so forth.. may add them also.


----------



## morpha (May 10, 2009)

a link to where I can get these might be nice.. I am interested afterall


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

I'll look for links come tomorrow.. I'm using my Zune marketplace to get the podcasts.. I need to do a overhaul on the op... add things and re-do things..


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 12, 2009)

gotta love utada hikaru song passion for kingdom hearts 2: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kGPITPVdww&feature=related


----------



## morpha (May 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> gotta love utada hikaru song passion for kingdom hearts 2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kGPITPVdww&feature=related



It doesnt have any Kingdom hearts stuff but this is a great website for getting lyrics translations of music and whatnot. www.gendou.com

Utada Hikaru rocks.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2009)

morpha said:


> It doesnt have any Kingdom hearts stuff but this is a great website for getting lyrics translations of music and whatnot. www.gendou.com
> 
> Utada Hikaru rocks.



no but the song was made for kingdom hearts 2 and its utada performing live for the song


----------



## morpha (May 14, 2009)

ive heard several versions of the song.... im sure there are many more than what ive heard aswell..


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2009)

morpha said:


> ive heard several versions of the song.... im sure there are many more than what ive heard aswell..



yeah theres the battle version or something and english version..also theres the KH2 version which is different to the single release only different by a little


----------



## morpha (May 14, 2009)

ive got the japanese lyrics version, the english lyrics version and a 'slow version'. and probably a few more since the song goes by two names 'Sanctuary = english', 'Passion = japanese'


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 14, 2009)

my favourate song from utada right now has to be beautiful world and merry christmas mr lawrence FYI  and the slow version called after the battle version i think


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2009)

my brother has heard of Utada,

Other news

Yall remember the X-Men Cartoon right, there were many shows that had the Animation style.
Conan The Adventurer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x_4nCj4TI0

Wild Cats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtSPJZ-qlhA&feature=related

Conan and He Man seemed to be closely related shows (2002 HeMan)


----------



## razaron (May 15, 2009)

finished angel densetsu (manga) yesterday, highly reccomend it and the hajime no ippo, eureka 7, sayonara zetsubou sensei albums ownnnn.


----------



## morpha (May 15, 2009)

I am SO TOTALY enjoying the Hajime no Ippo anime.... They just started a new season (new challenger) that continues on after where the first anime ended. I like the fact that they just stop making the show whenever they catch upto the manga rather than produce filler...

i wish more shows would do that... then we wouldnt have FMA's ending or Gantz ending or 150eps of BS naruto.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2009)

morpha said:


> I am SO TOTALY enjoying the Hajime no Ippo anime.... They just started a new season (new challenger) that continues on after where the first anime ended. I like the fact that they just stop making the show whenever they catch upto the manga rather than produce filler...
> 
> i wish more shows would do that... then we wouldnt have FMA's ending or Gantz ending or 150eps of BS naruto.



Isnt that the Boxing Anime that had a Game released to the Wii in Japan?


----------



## morpha (May 16, 2009)

yes it is. there are 3 titles. Victorious Boxing 1 & 2 for ps2. and Victorious Boxing 3 for the Wii


----------



## kid41212003 (May 16, 2009)

Hajime was pretty good, I read like 800 chapters+ straight in 3 days, but I suddenly lost interested when I were waiting for new chapters, so I quited reading it.
I think it's the longest manga that still running 'til today.

New animes that coming out lately seem pretty lame to me... Lame heroes, acting cool but looks so lame, tried to make it looks cool, but it looks so lame (the main characters), lol.
The story is not convincing (probably written by some amateur), and I had to ask myself a thousand questions, why? 
Still, thousands of people downloaded it. 
And the main female character that I want to hit in the face so much that I were almost break my LCD . Annoying, and frigging retarded.

I don't want to say the Anime name though, might offend someone .


----------



## morpha (May 16, 2009)

PM me the name of the Anime.... I would like to be warned so I don't end up downloading it myself.
Im a bit more level headed then many anime fans I know... according to my animeDB.net account Ive rated all the anime ive watched pretty evenly out of 10... Which works out to mean that I think 50% of anime isnt worth watching. and only about 25% is really good.

There is horrible anime out there... Japan mass produces the stuff and will use just about any material which might get it watched. 

Which is why I use anidb.net... if you take 1-2points off the user ratings of the anime in there you get a pretty good idea of whats good and whats not. reviews at the click of a button. and a handy tracking system so you dont watch something twice or download it AGAIN.
unfortunetly they recently removed the 'hint' function which gave you a list of 50 animes to watch based on your preferences (by how you rated other animes).


----------



## kid41212003 (May 16, 2009)

PM sent .
I'm usually go to Anidb to check the basic story line and which fansub is good.
Or, I just find an anime with the most downloads and try watching it.


----------



## cooler (May 16, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Hajime was pretty good, I read like 800 chapters+ straight in 3 days, but I suddenly lost interested when I were waiting for new chapters, so I quited reading it.
> I think it's the longest manga that still running 'til today.
> 
> New animes that coming out lately seem pretty lame to me... Lame heroes, acting cool but looks so lame, tried to make it looks cool, but it looks so lame (the main characters), lol.
> ...




I feel your pain.

and I don't like to watch show based on their Ranting/review. most reviewer are stupid


----------



## morpha (May 16, 2009)

morpha said:


> ... if you take 1-2points off the user ratings of the anime in there you get a pretty good idea of whats good and whats not.



Yes most reviewers are stupid and because they are weaboo they think all anime is good by default.


----------



## cooler (May 16, 2009)

not only that they ranting system suck as well

they use 1 to 10 point system (system that I dislike)
sometime they even give anime 7.3 or 7. 4. so what the different in 0.1 point ?


----------



## morpha (May 16, 2009)

its just a average based on what everyone votes. If 1 person votes 7 and 1 person votes 8 the average score is 7.5. Its not a shit system at all.. its just that the users think all anime is good and rate a lot higher than its worth.

CHECK OUT MY SIG PIC!
anidb.net can create sig banners that show your anime watching stats.... mine are somewhat low 
different sizes and themes available and you can heavily customize it! upload your own pics etc.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

The sig looks sweet man!  I still yet havent finished my anime set up.. lol.. Work to much to sit down and add... lol


----------



## cooler (May 16, 2009)

could anyone recommended me, anime scene that make say wow
I don't even care if story suck, any type/genre  of anime will do

just give me the name of the anime and the episode number


----------



## morpha (May 16, 2009)

Gurren Laggun


----------



## cooler (May 16, 2009)

nice choice and what episode 

any other


----------



## morpha (May 16, 2009)

all of it. that show is an assault of color and motion to the eyes from start to finish.

If you enjoy such insanity as that I would recommend: Green Leaves.(Movie)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

The Whole Full Metal Panic series.. It's crazy on the build of the anime, but I gotta say it's one of the best out there!


----------



## cooler (May 16, 2009)

morpha said:


> all of it. that show is an assault of color and motion to the eyes from start to finish.
> 
> If you enjoy such insanity as that I would recommend: *Green Leaves*.(Movie)




any info link for this


----------



## morpha (May 16, 2009)

Ah sorry... I got the wrong title:shadedshu

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=1170


----------



## cooler (May 16, 2009)

nice I think I will check that one


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 16, 2009)

Who Do You Think I Am Kick!!


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2009)

How do I join the club? 

Here's my anime list: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/entropy13

xD


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Just give me two anime's you love the most, and I'll add you in a bit.. Thanks for teh join! Just one thing.. Gotta resize the sig.. 100x500 pixels is the limit.. it's a PITA.. but he has to be.. lol I got hit on my birthday of all days.. lol


----------



## cooler (May 17, 2009)

just finish dead leaves 

totally not what I wanted
I already familiar with the type of style,and the way they execute the style is not good. 

I going to check 
The Whole Full Metal Panic series
Tengen Toppa Gurren-lagann ( i have high hope for this )


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2009)

gurren lagann=pwness you won't be disappointed in it


----------



## cooler (May 17, 2009)

so what the best episode in that series


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Man, I'm watching Desert Punk for the millionth time! I love the anime! Wish they could make another season!


----------



## cooler (May 17, 2009)

so how the show go 

what make it great/good


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

all right, it's set in distance future where everything is a deserted waste land.. You have hired "guns" around to do stuff for the money, food and blah.. You got a guy that everyone thinks is a dimwit, and he shows to be one of the best assassins in all the wastelands.. Got a hot bimbo style women who is his rival but he has the thing for, and while doing all that... he has a appentist that is just as funny! lol.

Desert Punk is great. A ton of laughing, great art work...

Another one that's good and funny even though it's action packed is Gun X Sword


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2009)

cooler said:


> so what the best episode in that series



well..watch all of it,all of the episodes are amazing


----------



## cooler (May 17, 2009)

I will check that stuff out Cold Storm

how many episode should I watch, to get a basic baseline of the show ?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

With desert punk it should be within the first 3 episodes. Gun X Sword.. I the first two told most of the story on what's going to happen.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2009)

cooler said:


> I will check that stuff out Cold Storm
> 
> how many episode should I watch, to get a basic baseline of the show ?



watch all of itttt mann seriously its a series you need to watch all of it,its 26episode long.

off topic: best song  i have ever heard and video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Inwv1eIy8


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2009)

@Cold Storm? Only 2? That's too hard for me.

Let's see, if I restrict it to the last couple of years I've got to say Gundam 00 and Sengoku Basara.

And I've changed my sig btw.


----------



## cooler (May 18, 2009)

just watch ep 1 of Tengen Toppa Gurren-lagann 

I would say it pretty entertaining 
it the type animation that I like.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 18, 2009)

episode 2 is very entertaining and quite funny aswell


----------



## razaron (May 22, 2009)

so how do these look my electric guinea pigs (that sounds cool)
mugen still needs shading


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

looks pretty good man! Thanks for the showing!


----------



## razaron (May 22, 2009)

is it okay for me to throw my work up here for the next week or so (its all anime)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

I'm all for anything and everything anime. No matter what it is! 

Can't wait for it all man!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2009)

Guys!!! I was looking at comingsoon.net and saw this!!!!


Blood: The Last Vampire being made into a live action!!!! I can't wait to see it!!! Looking good!!! Very good looking!!! IMO


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

currently watching solty rei: good anime, i reccomend people to watch it


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

currently reading:  Liar Game, Ubel Blatt, Ares, ID, & Fairy Tale


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

NO watch on Anime Binge? I really need to get into Manga... I like that wrestling manga you sent me Binge...


Mussels: I've watched that anime. I thought it was pretty good! Made me think of Big O when I first started watching it. Solty Rei that is.


----------



## entropy13 (May 23, 2009)

@razaron: Good work with Mugen and Yukimura xD

There's Haruhi season 2 now as well.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> currently reading:  Liar Game, Ubel Blatt, Ares, ID, & Fairy Tale





"Re-reading" GTO .


----------



## razaron (May 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> currently reading:  Liar Game, Ubel Blatt, Ares, ID, & Fairy Tale



are liar game, ubel blatt and fairy tale any good? was thinking of reading them after catching up to several manga.
has anyone here read vagabond, its awesome. miyamoto musashi's life story in manga form.

the new haruhi suzumiya looks to be good and 25ish eps long.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

the new haruhi is a recap. same episodes all over again, with only a couple of new ones.


----------



## enaher (May 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the new haruhi is a recap. same episodes all over again, with only a couple of new ones.



still worth it though just saw episode 8 "bamboo leaf rhapsody" my favorite haruhi novel


----------



## NeoCrisis (May 23, 2009)

Anyone watching Eden of the East? the last eps (7) was pretty wtf ending. Also anyone on the K-On bandwagon? 

Anywho fyi AnimeExpo Biggest anime convention in the country is coming up at the Los Angeles Convention Center July 2-5. If anyone in California or anywhere else is planning to go hit me up.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

at db's recommendation I'm going to try watching eden of the east. will be sometime next week before i start downloading.


----------



## NeoCrisis (May 23, 2009)

Its a pretty good show lots of details to watch out for. The animation quality is top notch done by I.G. and character design and style done by Chika Umino who created and designed Honey & Clover.

I love the animation for the OP and stopmotion for the ED


----------



## razaron (May 23, 2009)

finaly finished updating my anime list. took over an hour, sigh. 
found random awsome stuff while updating it, summer animes going to have a new series of sayonara zetsubou sensei and ookami to koushinryou. and theres a kyou afterstory ova.

k-on and higashi no eden are good, there in my top 5 for spring anime (incl. hagane no renkijutsushi, phantom and sengoku basara)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2009)

lol nice list =p i just ordered a FF7 zack fair keyring:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130306235324


----------



## entropy13 (May 23, 2009)

If you haven't watched Sengoku Basara yet, you should. Unlike some that I know however (who owns a PS2 at least), I don't have a PS2 to be able to play the games, so I really "knew" of them through the anime (and actually studying about them in Asian history, albeit briefly)

The previous Haruhi episodes were recaps, but most probably new episodes will air in the near future.

I haven't watched K-On yet (although I have wallpapers of Mio already lol), I'm keeping my "schedule" simple with just Sengoku Basara and Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger.

Eden of the East is good (according to my friends), and I'm liking the look of Valkyria Chronicles...


----------



## razaron (May 23, 2009)

afro and gutsu
keyboard broke, having to use onscreen keyboard


----------



## NeoCrisis (May 23, 2009)

I'm enjoying Valkyria Chronicles but i think its a bit over rated or over hyped. Maybe cuz of the game but then again I've never played it. Fyi the OP is sung HIMEKA who's French Canadian.

Chrome Shelled Regios is pretty good too Felii-chan 

Anyone watching Queen' Blade? Fanservice/Nose bleed anime but with a surprisingly  top notch seiyuu cast


----------



## razaron (May 24, 2009)

valkyria chronicles is quite boring for me (still watching it though)
queens blade is brilliant, its like good old ikkitousen but more fanservice.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 24, 2009)

i've been watching zeta gundam past days i'm on episode 20 now;have to say the series is amazing for such an old series,i'd say its one of the best series i reconmend gundam fans to watch it. you will see how seed destiny gotten there ideas from


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2009)

seed destiny : zeta :: 00 : wing

although 00 has some other elements similar to other previous series as well...


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 24, 2009)

razaron said:


> valkyria chronicles is quite boring for me (still watching it though)
> queens blade is brilliant, its like good old ikkitousen but more fanservice.



i think its lil hentai style i watched some series didnt liked it, thou girls was sexy 
me watching Detective Conan  episode 191.


----------



## razaron (May 24, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i think its lil hentai style i watched some series didnt liked it, thou girls was sexy
> me watching Detective Conan  episode 191.



if you dont like hentai style (proper genre name "echi") make sure you dont watch kissxsis.


on another note, how does a picture of hanma yujiro kicking a 30ft+ elephant going from oldschool japanese style on one corner to detailed davici style anatomycal study on the other corner in A2 sound?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

razaron said:


> if you dont like hentai style (proper genre name "echi") make sure you dont watch kissxsis.
> 
> 
> on another note, how does a picture of hanma yujiro kicking a 30ft+ elephant going from oldschool japanese style on one corner to detailed davici style anatomycal study on the other corner in A2 sound?



this is anidb's page on kissxsis.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2009)

LMAO! Looks like its something from 4chan or 7chan


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> LMAO! Looks like its something from 4chan or 7chan, ya if he is afraid of Hentai/Ecchi he might want to stay away from Mezzo Forte, La Blue Girl.



if la blue girl is anything like la blue girl returns, it does nooooot belong here on TPU in a discussion.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

ecchi = acceptable. some really good shows have ecchi in them.

Hentai = porn = not on TPU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2009)

sorry about that i removed all the stuff i posted other than 4chan/7chan


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> sorry about that i removed all the stuff i posted other than 4chan/7chan



its all good. you werent  exactly posting links or screenshots


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ecchi = acceptable. some really good shows have ecchi in them.
> 
> Hentai = porn = not on TPU.



and shoujo ai= epic win


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

razaron said:


> and shoujo ai= epic win



bonus points to anyone who isnt me or razaron who can translate that into english


----------



## morpha (May 25, 2009)

young girl love....

please... dont be conceded.. most anime fans know those words...

if someone wants a challenge ill post some real japanese up here...


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

morpha said:


> young girl love....
> 
> please... dont be conceded.. most anime fans know those words...
> 
> if someone wants a challenge ill post some real japanese up here...



its conceited  i knew i should have added you to the list of people not allowed to answer


----------



## morpha (May 25, 2009)

why dont you put something more challenging up? something like:

kono buta wa ashi ga mijikai deshou. (left it in romaji for those without japanese fonts installed).


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

morpha said:


> why dont you put something more challenging up? something like:
> 
> kono buta wa ashi ga mijikai deshou. (left it in romaji for those without japanese fonts installed).



the cake is a lie.


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

morpha said:


> why dont you put something more challenging up? something like:
> 
> kono buta wa ashi ga mijikai deshou. (left it in romaji for those without japanese fonts installed).



this pig has short legs, right?
tranlating deshou is kinda impossible without using an entire sentence.
finally getting a keyboard tommorow. been using onscreen KB since saturday

donten no~ michi o kasa o wasurete aru~ko kanoujo wa ame ni obieteru~
beer to anyone that knows the song

edit: added squigly lines


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the cake is a lie.



cake?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

a joke.


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> a joke.



explain please.
not trying to be annoying, i seriously dont get it.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2009)

razaron said:


> explain please.
> not trying to be annoying, i seriously dont get it.



you, like morpha, have not completed portal.

he didnt mention mecha, perverts, or idiots in his message so i couldnt translate it. i'm rather noob at jap.


----------



## morpha (May 25, 2009)

thats a hard one razaron... 

I have no idea what donten no michi means but the rest of it is 'forgot umbrella' and 'young girl becomes afraid in the rain'

what song is that from?


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

Donten by DOES. one of gintamas OPs


----------



## morpha (May 25, 2009)

Razaron how much japanese do you speak? you managed to translate that sentance (not that it was hard)..


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

80% not including detailed species (as in a certain type of a type of a lion), materials (types of steel etc). engrish is kind of annoying. i also dont know stuff i learn from science etc. 
the moral of the story is watch lots of anime kids (although im 16)


----------



## morpha (May 25, 2009)

your 16 and your telling me you know 80% of the japanese language? not even 16 year old japanese people know 20,000 kanji...


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

80% spoken, forgot to add cant read/write. your right about the kanji bit only author-like people know them all. although im going to learn hiragana/katakana in summer holidays, since jump manga uses kanji but with hiragana in small print beside it.

eg.han
     - --     ha  n

that side ways


----------



## morpha (May 25, 2009)

the little hiragana beside the kanji is called furigana.... I honestly dont know why they have to call it something different...

I dont know many kanji at all.. But I know Katakana and Hiragana and can write whatever I speak... visa versa

That said.. I dont actually know all that much japanese... I have to use a pocket dictionary when I want to talk about anything specific or things other than common everyday BS (like the weather).


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

how long did it take you to learn hiragana/katakana? i heard of furigana from sexy commando (hilarious anime) but had no clue what it is lol.

onepiece is finally getting awesome again, the magician/voodoo pirate captain looks so cool


----------



## morpha (May 25, 2009)

it doesnt actually take all that much effort to learn the two of them... its just an alphabet. 2 alphabets of 46(?) characters.

the trick is learning to spell right... you have "tenten" and "maru" which morpha the sounds. 
eg: Ka becomes Ga.
then theres pauses which are written with a little 'tsu'

when the spelling is wrong its just about impossible to find the word in the dictionary...


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2009)

Writing and speaking Japanese is very hard to learn especially if you're learning it as a second language. In my case if I get "lucky" (or not, even if I get the subject during enlistment) I'll be able to have Elementary Japanese as a foreign-language subject next semester. I've already done 6 units of French and 3 units of Italian.


----------



## razaron (May 25, 2009)

lol, just remembered the other day when i was looking for a new manga to read i came across one called "yoru made matenai". i ended up spitting out what i was eating in laughter at the title.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2009)

I probably understand about 50% of the Japanese I hear in anime. I can usually tell what they are saying well enough to get the gist of conversations. 

When my brother watches anime in the other room, I sometimes catch myself laughing at the jokes. It usually takes a few seconds for me to realize they were speaking in Japanese. lol.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I probably understand about 50% of the Japanese I hear in anime. I can usually tell what they are saying well enough to get the gist of conversations.
> 
> When my brother watches anime in the other room, I sometimes catch myself laughing at the jokes. It usually takes a few seconds for me to realize they were speaking in Japanese. lol.



i'm the same. i pick a lot more up hearing it, than i do reading it.

morpha would disagree, but his pronunciation makes him harder to understand.


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2009)

Good for you then, I can hardly understand Japanese. lol

Word for word I can understand some, but when it's a whole sentence, oh well. xD


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Good for you then, I can hardly understand Japanese. lol
> 
> Word for word I can understand some, but when it's a whole sentence, oh well. xD



you get 3 out of 5 words and the context and you can figure the rest out.


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you get 3 out of 5 words and the context and you can figure the rest out.



I try, but I just really can't grasp it. 

And it's not like I'm not watching anime/hearing Japanese for the first time. 

Like right now, I'm listening to OP2 of Gundam 00 2nd season. 

Can't believe the members of Stereopony are months/a year older than me.


----------



## morpha (May 28, 2009)

because of time restraints in the japanese lifestyle most/all japanese have only ONE hobby. If you play guitar you dont do anything else... you dont read, fish, play computer games NOTHING. As such, they all tend to be really good at that one hobby at a very young age.

this is why all the good shit comes out of japan and the other asian countries these days...


----------



## razaron (May 28, 2009)

just watched episode 7 of Candy Boy, have to wait till july 24 for episode 8 -sigh-. 
if shoujo ai = epic win        what does shoujo ai+twincest=?


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

razaron said:


> just watched episode 7 of Candy Boy, have to wait till july 24 for episode 8 -sigh-.
> if shoujo ai = epic win        what does shoujo ai+twincest=?



twincest makes me sad.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

razaron said:


> if you dont like hentai style (proper genre name "echi") make sure you dont watch kissxsis.
> 
> 
> on another note, how does a picture of hanma yujiro kicking a 30ft+ elephant going from oldschool japanese style on one corner to detailed davici style anatomycal study on the other corner in A2 sound?



i didnt said i dont like hentai i just didnt liked this one because its not enought action and humor in it.But its only my opinion,so dont hate me


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

The way i learn most of the Japanese that I am getting to know, is the same way I learned Spanish... Listening to the Music and reading the translation of it... That makes me understand it more.. I did bad in the first year of Spanish, but 2 & 3 was A's! 

Hummm I need to watch some anime... lol


----------



## morpha (May 29, 2009)

saying that you can all learn japanese by just listening to it amuses me. The spoken and written word (in japanese) have about as much in common as modern day spoken english and Shakespeares style of writing.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

I'm glad I can amuse you by the way I learn things...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 29, 2009)

What do you think about 7 Ghosts? I think it's an Yaoi/Shōnen-ai Anime/Manga, lol. 
Yet to see a single main female character.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

I've downloaded 7 ghosts... but I haven't watched it yet... I have seen tons of wall papers and non yet have shown a girl....


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2009)

morpha said:


> saying that you can all learn japanese by just listening to it amuses me. The spoken and written word (in japanese) have about as much in common as modern day spoken english and Shakespeares style of writing.



Nobody actually said they are "learning" Japanese in a serious manner. We just understand some of what's spoken. huge difference. And nobody made any claims to learning written Japanese.


----------



## enaher (May 29, 2009)

WTF just found out that Souske Sagara of the full metal panic live action gonna be played by Zac Effron WTF is wrong with the world


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2009)

And Spike from Cowboy Bebop will be Keanu Reeves.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 29, 2009)

lmao wtf?? thats bit random??


----------



## enaher (May 29, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> And Spike from Cowboy Bebop will be Keanu Reeves.



OMG

First Dragon Ball now there after everything i love


----------



## WC Annihilus (May 29, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> What do you think about 7 Ghosts? I think it's an Yaoi/Shōnen-ai Anime/Manga, lol.
> Yet to see a single main female character.


It certainly has a bit of that vibe.  I know a scanlator who swears it isn't though.  As for what I think about it, I'm pretty meh.  It also has some of the lamest particle effects I've seen in an anime


----------



## entropy13 (May 30, 2009)

Random it is not. "Old" news as well.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2009-03-23/sunrise/keanu-reeves-zeal-clinched-cowboy-bebop-deal








And Zac Efron's really confirmed for FMP??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## morpha (May 30, 2009)

i liked the dragon ball movie... I went to the cinema assuming it would be shit and found myself laughing a few times...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 30, 2009)

morpha said:


> i liked the dragon ball movie... I went to the cinema assuming it would be shit and found myself laughing a few times...



laughing how terrible it is?? i would be laughing how crap it is lol


----------



## razaron (May 30, 2009)

just watched ep9 of hayate no gotoku 2nd, wataru's a shotacon magnet lol.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 2, 2009)

razaron said:


> just watched ep9 of hayate no gotoku 2nd, wataru's a shotacon magnet lol.



Yeah that was hilarous..........i keep wondering if this season would be another 50 episodes like the other one?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally, subs for Sengoku Basara Episode 8 XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't really been able to watch much of anything due to work... I did finally finish Code Geass since i remember I only saw the first half of it..  That was one crazy ending! But it does look like it, if they do, have a base to make more.. Well, it does to me at lease..

Now, for the reason I posted... I just finished for the second time watching Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children Complete on Blu-ray.. May god the difference.. Yeah, there was something like 1000 remastered scenes and 26 more mins, but it was done quite well on their part. Gave you more in depth on how some things where going. Added more to the story. The first time I was playing around checking the difference between them and dang, Clouds blue looks BLUE, and the wolf crests really stand out! I did do side by side on it. I have that baby on my zune so I never forget it!!!

Now bed time!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone here watching *K-ON!*? Really like the show..... Mio FTW XD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

nope lol never heard of K-on XD anyone know if theres any new mecha anime show being release soon??


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Summer Season shows:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tLESWCj7nLE/SgYEKWgLOQI/AAAAAAAAEd4/BDYhkjtTMI8/s1600-h/summer-2009-v1.jpg


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2009)

man no decent ones that looks good to me in my opinion


----------



## razaron (Jun 9, 2009)

sayonara zetsubou sensei and the new series of ookami to koushinryuu are starting in summer. hmm there should be another good one but i just cant remember it. the berserk manga is so cooool, ive been catching up to it since exams are decreasing and ive caught that wierd syndrome i once got when i first watched hajime no ippo where i would ramdomly start shadow boxing. 

i watched the highlander anime movie this morning "'twas awesome" (said with a scottish accent)

kind of random but how do you say falcon in japanese, i know hawk is 'taka'.


----------



## cooler (Jun 9, 2009)

just finish kaiba, I would say pretty awesome 
currentlly I start watching Bounen no Xamdou and basquash 



WC Annihilus said:


> Summer Season shows:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tLESWCj7nLE/SgYEKWgLOQI/AAAAAAAAEd4/BDYhkjtTMI8/s1600-h/summer-2009-v1.jpg


that a lot of moe anime this summer .


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2009)

kaiba was good. weird, but good.

Xam'd is also great - one of the few animes i downloaded the soundtrack for.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm currently downloading Thora's 1080p rips of Utawarerumono. Can't wait to rewatch the series in HD glory. The downside? It consumes 21.1GB of HDD space. lol. I need to get a BD burner. lol.

Also have the RahXephon movie and Evangelion: You Are Not Alone coming down in 1080p. I love Thora. They have great rips.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 9, 2009)

razaron said:


> i watched the highlander anime movie this morning "'twas awesome" (said with a scottish accent)



I just saw previews for that, and despite having a huge aversion to anything Highlander outside of 1 and 3, it looks pretty stellar....


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I'm currently downloading Thora's 1080p rips of Utawarerumono. Can't wait to rewatch the series in HD glory. The downside? It consumes 21.1GB of HDD space. lol. I need to get a BD burner. lol.
> 
> Also have the RahXephon movie and Evangelion: You Are Not Alone coming down in 1080p. I love Thora. They have great rips.



theres a reason i have three 1TB drives for anime  720P and 1080P is that reason.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 12, 2009)

Darker than Black 2 confirmed! XD


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

oooh. i liked that show.


----------



## razaron (Jun 12, 2009)

is rahXephon any good?


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes.  It's somewhat similar to Eva without the crap ending.  Solid plot, decent animation, I'd definitely say it's worth a watch


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

ah is it a mecha anime?? got my attention if it is  i've heard of it but i haven't watched it?? anyone reconmend it to a mecha fan??  rahXephon?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> ah is it a mecha anime?? got my attention if it is  i've heard of it but i haven't watched it?? anyone reconmend it to a mecha fan??  rahXephon?



Yup, it's a mecha anime. There are many good mecha anime there...Fafner of the Azure seems good too.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

Bokurano is another good mecha anime, although its not quite the typical way of doing things.
code geass is a well known mecha anime too, if you havent seen that yet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

I've seen the first season of Fafner.. I just haven't got myself to go back and watch that season and everything else.. I've forgot a lot about the story besides Island, blah blah, mech, blah blah... lol

I'll have to look into Bokurano. See if it's worth looking at.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to look into Bokurano. See if it's worth looking at.



One of my favourites. very character driven.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

I just looked it up on Anidb so I'll be looking to getting it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Bokurano is another good mecha anime, although its not quite the typical way of doing things.
> code geass is a well known mecha anime too, if you havent seen that yet.



i kinda hate code geass lol my brother bums that anime so im not going watch it,he always try act like lelouch and go "i lelouch britania order you to die!"


----------



## enaher (Jun 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i kinda hate code geass lol my brother bums that anime so im not going watch it,he always try act like lelouch and go "i lelouch britania order you to die!"



Well i hated Code Geass R2, when it started to remind me of Gundam Seed Destiny:shadedshu.

Well just read tha last chapter of eyeshield21 what a great ending, for a fun manga, and that means ill only be reading Bakuman from Shonen Jump since Bleach and Naruto are dead to me:shadedshu, well ill keep reading Veritas and the Breaker on the manhwa side of things great martial art series.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

I got done watching the first episode of Bokurano.. It is good, I gotta say.. for some reason I was thinking of RahXephon...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I got done watching the first episode of Bokurano.. It is good, I gotta say.. for some reason I was thinking of RahXephon...



wait til you get further in - its one of the shows that gets better and better as it goes.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't gotten past the first couple of eps of Bokurano. Just didn't hook me, and I moved on to something else. In it's defense, I tried watching it after I had just finished watching Eureka 7. I'll come back to it eventually.


----------



## razaron (Jun 16, 2009)

i need help choosing which of these should i make into models?
i cant decide between chun-woo, shin and sogeking.


----------



## enaher (Jun 17, 2009)

razaron said:


> i need help choosing which of these should i make into models?
> i cant decide between chun-woo, shin and sogeking.



Go for Chun woo, his like the Korean Onizuka, He A BAD MOTHA FOKA


----------



## morpha (Jun 17, 2009)

One Peice is a funny anime and all but Sogeking/Usoppu just looks so lame.
I the first guy, since I didnt like Shin from Tenjou Tenge.

And are you going to make a 3D model or an actuall tangible model.. like with clay or playdough?


----------



## razaron (Jun 17, 2009)

morpha said:


> One Peice is a funny anime and all but Sogeking/Usoppu just looks so lame.
> I the first guy, since I didnt like Shin from Tenjou Tenge.
> 
> And are you going to make a 3D model or an actuall tangible model.. like with clay or playdough?


im going to make it out of wood. its a solid model.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 17, 2009)

razaron said:


> i need help choosing which of these should i make into models?
> i cant decide between chun-woo, shin and sogeking.





hmm....


heheh


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2009)

i knew it, morphas just jealous cause he wants nami for himsel!

(he cant have her, shes MINE!)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2009)

So, anybody else notice that Boxtorrents is gone? There was a mutiny, and a couple of the staff essentially backed up the entire database, and moved it to a different site.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2009)

where'd they go to?


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.bakabt.com/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2009)

enaher said:


> Well i hated Code Geass R2, when it started to remind me of Gundam Seed Destiny:shadedshu.
> 
> Well just read tha last chapter of eyeshield21 what a great ending, for a fun manga, and that means ill only be reading Bakuman from Shonen Jump since Bleach and Naruto are dead to me:shadedshu, well ill keep reading Veritas and the Breaker on the manhwa side of things great martial art series.



gundam seed destiny was a fail series,keep changing main characters so stupid ¬¬


----------



## razaron (Jun 18, 2009)

theres trailers for summer anime at animecrazy.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jun 22, 2009)

So did anyone go WTF at the end of Eden of the East?

Spoiler: you think Takizawa did another mem wipe? Who was the supporter and where were the rest of the Selecao


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jun 22, 2009)

You do know there are another 2 movies left so it wasn't really the end, right?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2009)

anyone would like a really cool mousepad???
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sexy-Anime-Co...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jun 22, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> You do know there are another 2 movies left so it wasn't really the end, right?



There hasnt been much said about the contents of the movies other than them being "adaptations" and their titles are 
Higashi no Eden I: The King of Eden
Higashi no Eden II: Paradise Lost

so they can either be completely retold/compressed movie version or continuation from the TV series. 
Just going to have to till Nov and Jan,


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone would like a really cool mousepad???
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sexy-Anime-Co...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



morpha has one of those, different girl tho.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> morpha has one of those, different girl tho.



And that's exactly when you know you have taken anime otaku a step too far.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2009)

lmao i never thought someone would buy one haha my brother wants one for a laugh


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> lmao i never thought someone would buy one haha my brother wants one for a laugh



i remember it being popular at the lans, back when we were all around 15-16


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And that's exactly when you know you have taken anime otaku a step too far.



But still not as far as this.

http://img.techpowerup.org/090622/medium-2941357324-5db60cb0e7-o.jpg


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 22, 2009)

is that yours??? lmao


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 22, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> is that yours??? lmao



It's not mine.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 22, 2009)

Why is BLeach coming to the end last episode as i heard will be 240.HOpefully there will be 3rd movie coming out this fall


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Why is BLeach coming to the end last episode as i heard will be 240.HOpefully there will be 3rd movie coming out this fall



lies, bleach will never end! (until the manga does)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, Bleach isn't going to end anytime soon. 240 won't be the end. They may slow down the making of it to allow "English" Bleach to catch up.. I think it's around epi 130... But Just Like Naruto.. It'll never end! lol..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 23, 2009)

well bleach will end when the manga stops lol thats what i think aswell. I hate the fact they put so many fillers just for the manga to go forward/


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well bleach will end when the manga stops lol thats what i think aswell. I hate the fact they put so many fillers just for the manga to go forward/



wait til you watch anime, and right at the end they change the story cause they couldnt wait for the manga to catch up... and then you never get a real ending, or a sequel. FMA is a good example of them redoing an anime because of this (and its a rarity that they get re-done)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Inuyasha was like that, Hell some cartoons even ended on a Cliff Hanger, that pisses me off to no end.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2009)

well i like the fact they shorten dbz with the new dbz kai,no more fillers


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wait til you watch anime, and right at the end they change the story cause they couldnt wait for the manga to catch up... and then you never get a real ending, or a sequel. FMA is a good example of them redoing an anime because of this (and its a rarity that they get re-done)



Elfen Lied is probably one of the best examples of that I can think of. One of my favorite anime, but the ending pisses me off to no end. Evangelion is much the same way? Why do all my favorite anime end so fucked up?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Elfen Lied is probably one of the best examples of that I can think of. One of my favorite anime, but the ending pisses me off to no end. Evangelion is much the same way? Why do all my favorite anime end so fucked up?



eva has 3, 4 endings now?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> eva has 3, 4 endings now?



Only really 2. Just multiple retakes on them both. They both suck tho. lol.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Only really 2. Just multiple retakes on them both. They both suck tho. lol.



How would you end it?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Only really 2. Just multiple retakes on them both. They both suck tho. lol.



original ending, second ending (OVA's), movie, series remake, new HD remake (you are not alone, etc)




kid41212003 said:


> How would you end it?



kill every man on the planet except shinji. what, thats what i'd do.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> original ending, second ending (OVA's), movie, series remake, new HD remake (you are not alone, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of them are variations of the original ending, or the director's cut/movie ending.

You are not alone I'm not sure on yet, but I'm guessing it will be yet another slight variation.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 24, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well bleach will end when the manga stops lol thats what i think aswell. I hate the fact they put so many fillers just for the manga to go forward/



Yes but like it looks now in bleach is starting final battles between espada and aizen to get karakura town.They will probably beat up aizen or he will flee to get even stronger army .But manga readers probably know whats happens.Because anime series are way too behind original manga.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Yes but like it looks now in bleach is starting final battles between espada and aizen to get karakura town.They will probably beat up aizen or he will flee to get even stronger army .But manga readers probably know whats happens.Because anime series are way too behind original manga.



my housemate reads the manga... its so far behind, he cant even remember half of the fights in the anime.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2009)

they should make guyver season 2 theirs enough manga stream for them to start a second season. But i heard they only release the manga once a year


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my housemate reads the manga... its so far behind, he cant even remember half of the fights in the anime.



omg, i thought always that manga are in front of series.But looks like its oposite for bleach


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

Arciks said:


> omg, i thought always that manga are in front of series.But looks like its oposite for bleach



you misunderstood my bad english 


my housemate reads the manga... it (the anime) is so far behind, he cant even remember half of the fights in the anime.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you misunderstood my bad english
> 
> 
> my housemate reads the manga... it (the anime) is so far behind, he cant even remember half of the fights in the anime.



 i wonder if Aizen is beaten up already in manga


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i wonder if Aizen is beaten up already in manga



long, long time ago.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> they should make guyver season 2 theirs enough manga stream for them to start a second season. But i heard they only release the manga once a year





I'm with you! I loved the Guyver series. But, before I even saw the series I watched the Live action movie of it. The first one was all right, second one went a little corny. But, the first one was made in 1991 and the second was in 1994..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2009)

live action wasn't really related to the actual tv series although what can you expect from hollywood directors try to make a cool movie out of a japanese series?
But still theirs enough manga released to make a 2nd season i mean if you read the manga its so amazing..but i don't like the fact its only release once every year wow thats so long..
I've watched the 2nd live action movie and the OVA series and the TV series and i have to say the OVA is one of the best classical anime out


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I gotta go with ya on the ova. it came out so long ago and I'm glad they redid it... Really glad.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 24, 2009)

_Reason anime became huge in your life:_

The original Macross, back when I was like 12 and it aired over here. I have re-watched the series four times by now, and I still like it. That's how I also picked up playing Battletech when I got a bit older - The 'Mechs were close enough to the Veritechs for me. Not surprising, since a few were pretty much direct copies of Veritechs or Zentraedi Pods.

_Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much:_
Code Geass R2 - Because it has the best ending I ever saw or read and the music choice for said ending is absolutely amazing.
The Sky Crawlers - Because it is a such thought provoking film.
Macross - Because it hooked me up on anime, and because it is a great story with an excellent ending.
Macross Zero - Because the animation is top notch and because it has Veritechs in it.
Macross Frontier - Top-notch animation, beautiful Veritechs and combat scenes.
Code Geass R1 - Because C.C. is cool as heck, because the first ep grips you and the whole season doesn't let go, and because I love cliffhanger endings.
Death Note - Because _Shinigami_ only eat Apples. And because evil was never this cool before.
Yukikaze - Because it is unusual and takes a while to figure out. Heck, I am not even sure I understood it after watching it twice.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 24, 2009)

furry curry


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2009)

Yukikaze thanks for your insite on anime and you. just give me two top animes and when i get to a computer, on celly now, i'll add ya.


ira.... whar you saying bro?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yukikaze thanks for your insite on anime and you. just give me two top animes and when i get to a computer, on celly now, i'll add ya.
> 
> 
> ira.... whar you saying bro?



Code Geass R2
The Sky Crawlers


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yukikaze thanks for your insite on anime and you. just give me two top animes and when i get to a computer, on celly now, i'll add ya.
> 
> 
> ira.... whar you saying bro?



Maybe he meant furi kuri?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 24, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i wonder if Aizen is beaten up already in manga



so there are some stronger enemies than aizen??


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Code Geass R2
> The Sky Crawlers




Thanks going to add ya now.




kid41212003 said:


> Maybe he meant furi kuri?



Maybe... I hope.. lol.. Ira, your my black bro!!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 24, 2009)

I really loved Witch hunter Robin and Helsing.  Vampire hunter D was also pretty good as was Full metal alchemist.  I generally like occult fantasy.  I like some mecha stuff but mostly stuff that is borderline like cowboy beebop or the one with Vash (???).

I've checked out anime planet which seems like a really good resource.  I found some recommendations there, but i was wondering if y'all had some ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2009)

Your thinking of Tri-Gun for Vash the Stanpeed (I raped the last part I know).. So I can throw ya on as Witch Hunter Robin and Helsing? 

Me, I wish there was another Witch Hunter Robin.. I re watch the first season every now and again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> _Reason anime became huge in your life:_
> 
> The original Macross, back when I was like 12 and it aired over here. I have re-watched the series four times by now, and I still like it. That's how I also picked up playing Battletech when I got a bit older - The 'Mechs were close enough to the Veritechs for me. Not surprising, since a few were pretty much direct copies of Veritechs or Zentraedi Pods.
> 
> ...



I believe they are called valkyries fighters and not veritechs??


----------



## twilyth (Jun 24, 2009)

There was something really serene about witch hunter.  The textures and the music.  The dialog wasn't rushed and always a little enigmatic.  It's nothing like Big O over all, but both had a similar feel - although WHR was much nicer.

Chrono Crusade was also pretty good.  And there was another one I can't remember.  The world was controlled by a church-like government that was secretly tapping into ancient but advanced technology.  That was up there on my list too - even if I can't remember the name.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yukikaze thanks for your insite on anime and you. just give me two top animes and when i get to a computer, on celly now, i'll add ya.
> 
> 
> ira.... whar you saying bro?





kid41212003 said:


> Maybe he meant furi kuri?


Yep, Good ol' FLCL. Still one of my favs of all time.



twilyth said:


> There was something really serene about witch hunter.  The textures and the music.  The dialog wasn't rushed and always a little enigmatic.  It's nothing like Big O over all, but both had a similar feel - although WHR was much nicer.
> 
> Chrono Crusade was also pretty good.  And there was another one I can't remember.  The world was controlled by a church-like government that was secretly tapping into ancient but advanced technology.  That was up there on my list too - even if I can't remember the name.


Check out Wolf's Rain


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2009)

My name is Mark im old and I watch anime/cartoons.....

I just started this month when I got a membership to Netflix.. 

I started with
Avatar 
Last Exile
Ghost in the Shell
Mezzo
Noein
Kurau Phantom Memory

I cant sleep at night so I started watching one episode thinking how stupid this was , the next thing I realized 20 episodes later I hated to turn it off.. Its like crack


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> My name is Mark im old and I watch anime/cartoons.....
> 
> I just started this month when I got a membership to Netflix..
> 
> ...


Welcome to exactly how most of us got started. lol.

And you are likely only watching stuff dubbed in English. A lot of these lose a bit in translation in the English dubs. Most are even better in Japanese audio with English subtitles.

Last Exile, Noein and Mezzo qualify.

The Ghost in the Shell stuff is good in both, tho. Watch the Stand Alone Complex and Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig ghost in the shell series on the Watch Instantly tab in Netflix.

And since you are just starting, sometimes it's easier to start with movies to get you more interested in anime.

Some movies that are must see are Princess Mononoke, Fist of the North Star, (<---the one that started it all for me. lol.), you already watched Ghost in the Shell and Last Exile, I found Wonderful Days (called Sky Blue here) to be good, Appleseed and Appleseed: Ex Machina.

Those should keep you busy for a while, then come back for more recommendations. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually have had "Princess Mononoke" for years and have seen it many times. Thanks Wile E for the recommendations.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 25, 2009)

I've heard a lot of people say that you need to watch these stories with subtitles, for me, that just detracts too much from the visual experience.  Maybe I've been lucky, but the few times i've had both english subs and dubs, there wasn't a huge difference.  Mostly they seemed to diverge with respect to cultural references.  I thing the dubs generally captured the true meaning better than the subs.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, and if you would like to get a hold of things that Netflix doesn't have, try BakaBT. It's a great resource.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that you need to watch these stories with subtitles, for me, that just detracts too much from the visual experience.  Maybe I've been lucky, but the few times i've had both english subs and dubs, there wasn't a huge difference.  Mostly they seemed to diverge with respect to cultural references.  I thing the dubs generally captured the true meaning better than the subs.



In some cases, it's true, but not usually. Just off the top of my head GTO, One Piece, Evangelion, Yu-Yu, Berserk and a slew of others are dubbed horribly. Just massacred. Not to mention the Japanese voice actors tend to do a better job most of the time, with the english actors just "phoning it in", as they say. 

There are exceptions of course. Many of the showa Adult Swim licensed first is very good in English. Like BeBop, GITS, Trigun, FMA. Recent years have gotten better. Also worth mentioning, some DVD subs are also inaccurate on older anime (basically just a direct transcript of the english dub track), thus the reason many of us prefer fan subs, so on those, watching English or Japanese makes no difference, except in acting ability.

And subs don't detract from the anime once you get used to using them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> My name is Mark im old and I watch anime/cartoons.....
> 
> I just started this month when I got a membership to Netflix..
> 
> ...




Welcome Mark! Nice to see a new face in the club! 



Wile E said:


> Welcome to exactly how most of us got started. lol.
> 
> And you are likely only watching stuff dubbed in English. A lot of these lose a bit in translation in the English dubs. Most are even better in Japanese audio with English subtitles.
> 
> ...



Mark, tell me your Netflix account and I'll throw ya anime from my watch list and Q... 



twilyth said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that you need to watch these stories with subtitles, for me, that just detracts too much from the visual experience.  Maybe I've been lucky, but the few times i've had both english subs and dubs, there wasn't a huge difference.  Mostly they seemed to diverge with respect to cultural references.  I thing the dubs generally captured the true meaning better than the subs.





Wile E said:


> In some cases, it's true, but not usually. Just off the top of my head GTO, One Piece, Evangelion, Yu-Yu, Berserk and a slew of others are dubbed horribly. Just massacred. Not to mention the Japanese voice actors tend to do a better job most of the time, with the english actors just "phoning it in", as they say.
> 
> There are exceptions of course. Many of the showa Adult Swim licensed first is very good in English. Like BeBop, GITS, Trigun, FMA. Recent years have gotten better. Also worth mentioning, some DVD subs are also inaccurate on older anime (basically just a direct transcript of the english dub track), thus the reason many of us prefer fan subs, so on those, watching English or Japanese makes no difference, except in acting ability.
> 
> And subs don't detract from the anime once you get used to using them.



Yeah, I'm with you Wile e. For the longest time I was a "English" only person.. Till I got my Laptop right after getting out of school and found that there was TON of stuff I was missing out on... It does get some getting use to on Sub-titles, but once you get use to it, you tend to love it more. Reasoning to me, I'm more of a visiual person and not listening... So, seeing the strange names that anime has, I can go and say it instead of saying something like, "You know the guy with white hair & false eyes on Ghost in The Shell" Well, that's how I see it.. Plus a lot of anime that is brought here is dubbed due to nature that the Japanese show as being ok... So, reading up on the anime online, you find more out because it wasn't dubbed, just subbed for the english...


Mark, tell me the top two and I'll add ya, 


twilyth: I'll throw Witch Hunter Robin as your favorite, any thing else?


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 25, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> I believe they are called valkyries fighters and not veritechs??



Well, the Robotech adaptation named them that, and it stuck in certain English speaking circles such as Battletech players, which I guess is where I got stuck with it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2009)

veritech was the original name, when america raped some unrelated animes and turned them into robotech.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 25, 2009)

NEW series of Full Metal Alchemist looks better than old ones.But they are closley similar.Whats the point of creating anime again but only slithly changed art.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

The new series is showing off parts that wasn't shown in the anime. Going more towards the Manga then how they did it with the first run.. Plus, taking out the fillers that was in the first one.. To tell the truth, I like this one over the first.. Don't get me wrong, I have the movie, and I LOVE the anime to which I've seen it so many times over, but this is giving more what it was needed..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree, and i seen movie aswell.Too bad its short running anime was about 60 series.I probably will rewatch these new series of FMA


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I agree, and i seen movie aswell.Too bad its short running anime was about 60 series.I probably will rewatch these new series of FMA



Yeah, the series of both is great! Well for me at lease.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 25, 2009)

How I got sucked in:
Princess Mononoke, Spirited away and Helsing (this was my first, I watched it when I was like 10, lost the DVDs now though ), enjoyed all of these an incredible amount.
Thing that got me started originally was Helsing, I spent a weekend watching all the episodes in the DVD boxset (it's the one with the artificial vampires ending with Arucard battling Incognito), got a huge bollocking from all my teachers the next week as I'd forgotten to do any of my homework while watching it, still worth it though
My dad also got me to watch the first episode of something called Albion I think, if someone could name what this was it'd be awesome (can't remember much of it as I watched it years ago, if you guys can post suggestions of it I'd appreciate it).
I got back into it via graphic novels, not seen anything for a while though as I've been skint (mainly thanks to the graphic novels and my library's pitiful collection).
So yeah, any suggestions what that albion thing would be I'd appreciate it, other animes that I'd enjoy are also welcome, I didn't like FLCL when I read the books though (just too weird I found, I'm willing to go for weird though)>


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> How I got sucked in:
> Princess Mononoke, Spirited away and Helsing (this was my first, I watched it when I was like 10, lost the DVDs now though ), enjoyed all of these an incredible amount.
> Thing that got me started originally was Helsing, I spent a weekend watching all the episodes in the DVD boxset (it's the one with the artificial vampires ending with Arucard battling Incognito), got a huge bollocking from all my teachers the next week as I'd forgotten to do any of my homework while watching it, still worth it though
> My dad also got me to watch the first episode of something called Albion I think, if someone could name what this was it'd be awesome (can't remember much of it as I watched it years ago, if you guys can post suggestions of it I'd appreciate it).
> ...





Let me know your two favorite and I'll add ya. Welcome man


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 25, 2009)

Helsing and Princess Mononoke, although I've lost the DVD for Helsing, I guess I'll have to buy a replacement at some point to rewatch it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks CzP, I'll add ya and then throw ya a pm of sorts


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 25, 2009)

Replied, thanks.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2009)

Just watched Sky Crawlers last night. Good movie, tho I think they should've gone for at least a multiple OVA release instead. It leaves too much background out. Felt way too rushed.

About 6 hours total play time would be just about perfect, so either 6 1 hour OVA's, or maybe 12 30min eps and make it a series. 2 hours just wasn't enough.

Unless, of course, there is more due out, and I'm just not aware of it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2009)

halway through the original FMA, they went away from the manga and came up with their own plot. the leadup to the movie and the contents of the movie 'never happened'


The new FMA will be very similar at first, but later on will be 'all new' content if you havent read the manga.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> halway through the original FMA, they went away from the manga and came up with their own plot. the leadup to the movie and the contents of the movie 'never happened'
> 
> 
> The new FMA will be very similar at first, but later on will be 'all new' content if you havent read the manga.



So they will have more series than old version of FMA?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2009)

Arciks said:


> So they will have more series than old version of FMA?



its just going to end the same was as the manga, as opposed to making up its own story.

if you've read the manga you know how it all ends - but if you've only watched the original anime, then its all new as far as you're concerned.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, I thought I was going to bed... lol... I just saw on Adult Swim the Trailer for: Blood. The Last Vampire Movie. Comes out in the states July 10th... I will say, I'll be going to see it. Might be that Saturday, but strong love for the anime. Both Movie and series.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2009)

Just started watching Shikabane Hime, I gotta say its pretty good so far.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2009)

I just realized that a second season of Gunslinger Girls has released. I'll be watching that next.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2009)

i've just finished watching transformers generation 1 and 2 and now i'm watching cybertron series lmao =p


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just started watching Shikabane Hime, I gotta say its pretty good so far.



dont forget theres two seasons, kuro and aka. they changed the name for some reason, but it directly continues.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I just realized that a second season of Gunslinger Girls has released. I'll be watching that next.



Woot!!! Need it need it need it!!!


----------



## NeoCrisis (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dont forget theres two seasons, kuro and aka. they changed the name for some reason, but it directly continues.



Theres suppose to be an OVA that either continues on or ties up the series cuz the ending was so mehhhh....

still a good series and a lil under rated.


another under rated show is Phantom : Requiem for the Phantom 
originally an OVA and DVD visual novel. 

Anywho 2 more days till Anime Expo in Los Angeles. 
various Power Rangers are one of the guest of honors


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

whats wrong with power rangers?? its super sentai in japan haha their quite interesting to watch,i've watched kamen rider and ultraman aswell haha and damn i wish i could see all those directors and actors


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 30, 2009)

Spent a couple hours watching Shikabane Hime this afternoon, pretty enjoyable I have to say, you can't go wrong with Anime Ultraviolence.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> you can't go wrong with Anime Ultraviolence.



sure you can, wait til its dubbed in english.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 30, 2009)

Subtitles are good. IDK if Hellsing was meant to originally be in English but I remember the dubbing being fairly good on the DVD I had of it (if it was meant to be dubbed).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

hellsing is one of the best dubbed shows. its one of the rare few where the english actually outdid the jap (but hell, its set in britain - jap accents are weird in britain)


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh right, I'm still an Anime newbie really so didn't know that. I'm torrenting the manga of Hellsing now as my library seems to dislike the idea of getting more books in and I'm properly skint so can't afford any books.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

anybody watched the animelo summer 2008 live music video??
This one indeed my fav:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIJdDDTtAMc


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 3, 2009)

Momentomoir
I like anime bc i do idk exactly why but anyways
shows: Bleach, Death note, Full metal alchemist, and thats really all i watch anymore
manga: Cheeky angel, celestrel angel, bleach, negima, inyasha


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks MomentoMoir for the show of anime. Give me your top two shows and I'll add ya to the op


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 3, 2009)

bleach full metal alchemist


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2009)

all right, will add once i get my system back up and running and not on the celly at work.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 4, 2009)

cool 
i need to catch up on bleach


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 4, 2009)

Did anyone watch the Evangalion You Are (Not) Alone in bluray?
It's absolutely awesome...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just watched Sky Crawlers last night. Good movie, tho I think they should've gone for at least a multiple OVA release instead. It leaves too much background out. Felt way too rushed.
> 
> About 6 hours total play time would be just about perfect, so either 6 1 hour OVA's, or maybe 12 30min eps and make it a series. 2 hours just wasn't enough.
> 
> Unless, of course, there is more due out, and I'm just not aware of it.


I saw it a few days ago and liked it too.. 

I have seen all the Ghost in the shells on instant view at Netflix but had a ton of trouble with the voice matching the anime with Solid State society so I rented the DVD and it was pretty good. I also got  Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence, WOW was that bad ass. I was bummed it only had English subtitles (I am used to the voices of the English characters, lol) But what a beautiful thing to watch.

I just finished watching "Kurau Phantom Memory" for the second time (I really liked it)

And thanks again CS for all the help at NetFlix...

I just realized you asked me for my top 2 CS (sorry I am a bit slow) I would have to say Ghost in the Shell and Kurau Phantom Memory


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2009)

i got "you are not alone" blu-ray but no watch yet. ill add your two favorites mk when my system gets back up....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 4, 2009)

rebuild evangelion FTW Beautiful world FTW


----------



## Wile E (Jul 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch the Evangalion You Are (Not) Alone in bluray?
> It's absolutely awesome...



Yes. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch the Evangalion You Are (Not) Alone in bluray?
> It's absolutely awesome...



Not yet, I need to find where to....erm....borrow it from. Anime isn't very popular here. A friend of mine in Singapore sent me a certain impressive scene though in all its glory, and I really want to watch it.

Anyone else here digging The Sky Crawlers, btw ? The aerial combat and sound is absolutely beautiful, and it is a movie that really makes you think, too.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 5, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Not yet, I need to find where to....erm....borrow it from. Anime isn't very popular here. A friend of mine in Singapore sent me a certain impressive scene though in all its glory, and I really want to watch it.
> 
> Anyone else here digging The Sky Crawlers, btw ? The aerial combat and sound is absolutely beautiful, and it is a movie that really makes you think, too.



Yeah, I liked it. It was too rushed tho. They should've made it a multiple release OVA or series instead of a movie.

As for borrowing Evangelion, google Thoranime.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2009)

rebuild 2.0 is in theatures in japan and then DVD..damn long >.>
I wonder if utada release another ending song for rebuild?? beautiful world is still my top fav song


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

All right, added both MK, and MM to the OP. Thanks guys for sharing. Computer is back up after being down for a few days to swap everything over.. I think I'll throw in The Eva, movie and see how it goes on my taste!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 7, 2009)

Thx CS.. glad to be part of the gang... Last night I started watching Angelic Layer, I cant believe I am old and yet keep getting drawn in to these things.

I got Origin, Appleseed and Steamboy on the way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2009)

Appleseed was a great movie. The second one, was great also. I really loved the art work. I can say I watched both the Blu-ray and regular version of Ex M, and You can tell the DIFFERENCE in copies.. Not as much as I was blown away at the changes of color from FF7 AC, then the Blu-ray cut... Crazy!

Oh, happy for ya to be here MK, along with everyone else. Like I have said a thousand times in the thread.. i will all ways watch anime over any show that a real actor has to act in.. Even movie wise!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx CS.. glad to be part of the gang... Last night I started watching Angelic Layer, I cant believe I am old and yet keep getting drawn in to these things.
> 
> I got Origin, Appleseed and Steamboy on the way.



, you really should try "Chobits" .


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 7, 2009)

I forgot to mention Spawn the old HBO animated series.  Amazing show,  too bad they never finished it.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 9, 2009)

well im bummed I saw all the Angelic Layer's so tonight Il give Appleseed a try...

I am a sucker for simple nice shows with happy people (the fricken Worlds News ruins my whole day so I really like to chill with happy simple plots)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I forgot to mention Spawn the old HBO animated series.  Amazing show,  too bad they never finished it.




Yeah, I was quite amazed that they didn't finish it... But, then again, it was at the time where America was just really "learning" of how Comic/Manga would be in main stream of stuff like that... I remember my mom telling me about the series... She stayed up at night and we would watch it waiting on my father to call on his lunch break when he was in Pakistan.




MKmods said:


> well im bummed I saw all the Angelic Layer's so tonight Il give Appleseed a try...
> 
> I am a sucker for simple nice shows with happy people (the fricken Worlds News ruins my whole day so I really like to chill with happy simple plots)




Lol... To me, Tv just don't cut it anymore.. Your giving these actors SO MUCH MONEY, to do a show, and then they just b1tch or moan because they should be getting more of this or that... No artist is getting anything... Then, like you said, you watch 30 mins of the world news, and your just blown away at whats going on you need a outlet to watch.. But, "Live" shows don't do that, and any time I watch a horror flick I laugh so hard it's not even funny... I was kicked out of a few horror flick movies because I was wise cracking the movie.. The best one was "Hills Have Eyes"... 

Appleseed will be a good one for ya. I enjoyed it a lot, and the second movie was GREAT!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

OK I now have a new favorite...."Utawarerumono" I actually was up all night and went through the first 21 episodes....

My fav was around part 6 to 10 when the psycho slave fighting chick enters the picture...

I am so fricken buying this series!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utawarerumono


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, if you've seen 21epi, you need 5 more! lol... The series looks good from the wikipedia, I suggest also, since you just started going threw AniDB.net. You'll be able to see a lot of good anime threw that website, and find out really, HOW MANY, episodes there is, and what you may have to wait for.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jul 10, 2009)

Utawarerumono was very good up through right about where you are now.  Unfortunately, to me the end was so absolutely random I didn't really care for it at all.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

WC Annihilus said:


> Utawarerumono was very good up through right about where you are now.  Unfortunately, to me the end was so absolutely random I didn't really care for it at all.



Noooooooooooo say it isant so....

and by the way hows things WC?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2009)

Utawarerumono was another great show with a random slapped on ending 


I just finished inifinite Ryvius - this one was great, with a good ending.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2009)

You mean anime has to have a ending!?!? lol.. I really do hate anime where you are left so in the dark its not even funny.. The one that pops in my head so much, and get pissy because it was only one season is Desert Punk... I don't know why, but that show should of been much, much longer!! IMHO..

After I finish watching Kenshin's series, yet again,  I'll probably be starting Baccano and see how that is.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 11, 2009)

BTW, as for endings...Anyone here who watched Death Note also thinks the show really went downhill from ep25 ?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> BTW, as for endings...Anyone here who watched Death Note also thinks the show really went downhill from ep25 ?



yeah. the manga continues on further past the show, if that helps.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yeah. the manga continues on further past the show, if that helps.



I'm not really into Manga, unfortunately. But thanks !


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2009)

yet your into anime, what the diff, seriously, the styles are the same for diff series etc when you go from anime to manga etc.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2009)

oh i'm not much of a manga fan either - its not the reading, or i wouldnt hang out here on TPU all the tiem reading reviews, its just that i dont enjoy stuff without the audio.

Its the sound (and soundtrack) that makes the difference to me.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 11, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> yet your into anime, what the diff, seriously, the styles are the same for diff series etc when you go from anime to manga etc.



The diff ? One is animated, the other is a sequence of images. That's a pretty big difference in my book. The drawing style is similar, yes, but I am not a fan of any comic book either, yet I like comic-book based movies. I either read books, or watch something moving, neither Manga nor other comics are my style.


----------



## razaron (Jul 11, 2009)

the ending song to needless is win win wiiiiiiiiiiiin. the new sayonara zetsubou sensei has awsome music aswell.
i need to start reading more finished manga, about 95% of the manga i read is ongoing.
2 weeks without the internet was hell i say, helllll.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 11, 2009)

It's only love
It's only love

Moshi mo negai hitotsu dake kanau nara
Kimi no soba de nemurasete   donna basho de mo ii yo
Beautiful world
Mayowazu kimi dake o mitsumete iru
Beautiful boy
Jibun no utsukushisa   mada shiranai no

It's only love

It’s only love...
It’s only love...

If only one wish can be fulfilled,
then let me sleep by your side, and any place is fine.
Beautiful World...
I’m only looking at you unhesitatingly.
Beautiful Boy...
You still don’t know your own beauty.

It’s only love...

Lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd like some reccomendations for some anime to aquire before I go on holiday later, here's what I've been watching so far:
Shikabe Hime Aka (or Kuro, can't remember which one's first, I'll finish this when I get back but the netbook is really jerky while playing it due to it being 720p).
Gunslinger Girl (Halfway through this, love it)
Hellsing (Finished watching for the second time)
Ghosts of Albion (I'll be watching this, turns out it was done by the BBC, I remembered last week).
I'm taking the entire Manga of Hellsing on my laptop to read as well (I get bored out of my head on planes but I can never sit and watch an entire series in a row).
I'm just starting to download Ghost in the shell as well.
Gimme some suggestions for what to get please.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sengoku Basara
Darker than Black
Trinity Blood
some mecha (i.e. Gundam 00 or Macross Frontier, there are others of course)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Shikabe Hime Aka (or Kuro, can't remember which one's first, I'll finish this when I get back but the netbook is really jerky while playing it due to it being 720p).



set up MPC-HC with coreAVC, and disable all the fancy stuff in coreAVC (like deinterlacing, allow it to drop frames etc) - you should be able to handle 720p on the netbook.


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.animeshippuuden.com/

Pretty cool website... it's like youtube but with a shitton on anime instead. Free too... if you don't cout the bombardment of ads, but most of us have popup blockers so... it's kind of a non issue.

Someone needs to edit the first post and but Full Metal Alchemist next to my name


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2009)

thx for the link, now i get to watch some stuff i havent seen since i was a Kid, Robotech/Macross. Btw supposedly there is supposed to be a Live Action Movie in a few years for the series, hopefully they dont bomb it like Dragonball Evolution did. G Gundam, SUHWEET


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

hat said:


> http://www.animeshippuuden.com/
> 
> Pretty cool website... it's like youtube but with a shitton on anime instead. Free too... if you don't cout the bombardment of ads, but most of us have popup blockers so... it's kind of a non issue.
> *
> Someone needs to edit the first post and but Full Metal Alchemist next to my name *






Now, if you tell me anything you want to change, then I'll be more then happy to do so.

Cocky attitude won't win my heart.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok what are you talking about.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok what are you talking about.



I've threw what I was talking about in Bold...


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, if you tell me anything you want to change, then I'll be more then happy to do so.
> 
> Cocky attitude won't win my heart.




I wasn't trying to be cocky... sorry


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

It's all good Hat. Just know that I'd do anything anyone wants with the op. I'll even add your link that you threw in there in a bit. I'm all ways on via computer, or Omina, so if you want a change, i'll be more then happy to do so. If anyone wants a change I'd be happy to add, delete, change.. No soul contract is even needed... I'd do it for free.. 

Only thing I do ask, just be straight forward with what needs to be changed. That way i can add it even on my Omina since I can copy and paste with it... Yep, all you Iphone 3GS people (or updated Iphoners), this celly had it way before Iphone ever did!

So, Hat, just tell me what you want to change, or add.. I just all ways thought 2 would give more of a, "Well this person is into this" type of way.. I guess I should do three because even on mine with 2 doesn't show my love for Mechs like I do have..


----------



## Binge (Jul 12, 2009)

Kufufufu.  I read some pro-anime comments above and they seem to dislike the manga, but here's my other side of the coin.  I can listen to my own choice of music instead of a bad soundtrack.  Most of the time when I watch anime the voice acting is too annoying for me to watch the dubbed version.  A ton of anime has really crappy artwork with some exceptions being FLCL, some episodes of Naruto and Bleach, Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex, Serial Experiments: Lain, and Desert Punk.  Most Anime lacks a good script, but tries to make up for it with "good" storyboarding. This is because anime is for the japanese TV viewing demographic... smarter people like to read, so it's better writing.  Sometimes animating in color is just freaking terrible and they leave out a lot of lines/shading that they would have in the manga which leaves it less flat.  I can read manga a lot faster than watching a TV show, so a full episode worth of manga can be squeezed into my life while I'm squeezing one out if you catch my drift.  Lastly there's more fan service in manga


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

dubs? theres your problem. who in their right mind watches dubbed anime...

You get bad english voiceovers, AND you get 'cut' versions of the show (reduced violence, anything 'not american' removed)


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dubs? theres your problem. who in their right mind watches dubbed anime...
> 
> You get bad english voiceovers, AND you get 'cut' versions of the show (reduced violence, anything 'not american' removed)



Agreed. I actually started to pick up some Japanese from the time when I watched anime massively (a few months ago, now uni is taking up too much time). Watching all of Code Geass R1 and R2 in three days tends to do that.

Best ending ever, too.


----------



## Binge (Jul 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dubs? theres your problem. who in their right mind watches dubbed anime...
> 
> You get bad english voiceovers, AND you get 'cut' versions of the show (reduced violence, anything 'not american' removed)



Who in their right mind bashes reading manga when they prefer subtitles xp

Speaking of cut versions... try reading the manga Samurai Deeper Kyo after watching the show.  You'll sh*t bricks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

i dont bash reading manga, i just dont prefer it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

yep, I wish the manga went with the anime for Samurai Deep Kyo... I thought that anime was the bomb.. Manga, not so much from the one I read..


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of the manga I read are of the "different" sort...


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 12, 2009)

eww cartoon pr0n?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 12, 2009)

preeing gundam 00


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> eww cartoon pr0n?



its not pr0n, its an expression of art involving schoolgirls with extremely large breasts pretending to not like having sex with tentacle monsters.

Nah, its usually gross cartoon porn. who am i kidding. (i think he's talking about the manga version, which means COMIC book pron)


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's all good Hat. Just know that I'd do anything anyone wants with the op. I'll even add your link that you threw in there in a bit.



Yeah, add the link in the OP somewhere... that would be beneficial to everyone. It would be very easy to miss, espically since it's buried here in page 100something.



Binge said:


> Kufufufu.  I read some pro-anime comments above and they seem to dislike the manga, but here's my other side of the coin.  I can listen to my own choice of music instead of a bad soundtrack.  Most of the time when I watch anime the voice acting is too annoying for me to watch the dubbed version.  A ton of anime has really crappy artwork with some exceptions being FLCL, some episodes of Naruto and Bleach, Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex, Serial Experiments: Lain, and Desert Punk.  Most Anime lacks a good script, but tries to make up for it with "good" storyboarding. This is because anime is for the japanese TV viewing demographic... smarter people like to read, so it's better writing.  Sometimes animating in color is just freaking terrible and they leave out a lot of lines/shading that they would have in the manga which leaves it less flat.  I can read manga a lot faster than watching a TV show, so a full episode worth of manga can be squeezed into my life while I'm squeezing one out if you catch my drift.  Lastly there's more fan service in manga



I perfer anime to manga. Black and white still images are boring compared to anime where stuff moves and there's color. Some dubbed anime is actually very good, in fact I prefer Cowboy Bebop and FMA in eng dub than in Jap w/ subtitles. I don't know what you mean by "bad art"... I've seen a lot of anime in my life and I've seen very little with this "bad art" you desrcibe. In fact, FMA appeared _very_ detailed to me. That and manga can be hard to read, it's not like a comic strip where everything flows left to right, it's like someone took a strip, put it in a blender and arranged it into a rectangular shape


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol I'm not talking about pr0n (hentai) nor tentacles. I'm talking about doujins.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

most doujinshi i've read definately fits under the classification of pr0ns.


I'd read a lot more manga if it was colored too - the black and white is what gets to me.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2009)

I steer clear of most doujinshi because it usually invovles tentacles pr0n, and also incest. Both no-no's for me.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 12, 2009)

i wanna know what the hell people are thinking when they write taht


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i wanna know what the hell people are thinking when they write taht



"if people buy this, i can afford more ramen! yay!"


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 12, 2009)

haha 
that reminds me im hungry


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 12, 2009)

All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster !!!!

R-Amen !


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster !!!!
> 
> R-Amen !



may his noodly appendage show you the path to enlightenment, and grant you ever-lasting beer.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> may his noodly appendage show you the path to enlightenment, and grant you ever-lasting beer.



Thank you my friend. May he illuminate your path among fine alcohol and great food


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

Mmm, I just had a PB&J Sandwich with a banana.... But I wish it was Roman! 

I added Hat's link to the OP, and also third anime. If anyone else wants anything added to op please tell me so.

As for the pr0n... Yeah, real life for me... That's all i'm saying...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2009)

You haven't added me yet Cold Storm, Sengoku Basara, Gundam 00 for my favorite anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2009)

All right Entropy13, I've added ya. thanks.. I almost can't believe that we're almost at 100 pages.. I was stoked when we just got to 1000 posts!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> OK I now have a new favorite...."Utawarerumono" I actually was up all night and went through the first 21 episodes....
> 
> My fav was around part 6 to 10 when the psycho slave fighting chick enters the picture...
> 
> ...



Yeah. One of my favs as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its not pr0n, its an expression of art involving schoolgirls with extremely large breasts pretending to not like having sex with tentacle monsters.
> 
> Nah, its usually gross cartoon porn. who am i kidding. (i think he's talking about the manga version, which means COMIC book pron)



another Example of this

Eiken


----------



## MKmods (Jul 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right Entropy13, I've added ya. thanks.. I almost can't believe that we're almost at 100 pages.. I was stoked when we just got to 1000 posts!



Congrats


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

started watching another anime, Ayakashi.

Seemed a pretty normal school life + demons thing that you get in anime, except this ones violent and has no problems killing heaps of bystanders in messy ways. watch it


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 13, 2009)

Elfen Lied - 1st Ep. First, oh, three minutes. Too bad the series doesn't continue in quite the same bloody fashion afterwards.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

elfen lied was bloody, but you dont get 20 people in a park getting cut in half before the main plot has been revealed


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> elfen lied was bloody, but you dont get 20 people in a park getting cut in half before the main plot has been revealed



Well, in those first 3 minutes before you have any idea what the heck is going on there's a lot more than 20 people being torn to pieces in various ways. They're just not bystanders, and it ain't in a park


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Well, in those first 3 minutes there's a lot more than 20 people being torn to pieces in various ways. They're just not bystanders, and it ain't in a park



 ultra violent animu is fun. i havent seen elfen lied in years.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn right. If Hollywood films ever gotten this bloody, there would be a new rating for movies: EVN - "Extreme violence and nudity", it would only be allowed for people above the age of 40, and some old guy would sue them for getting a heart attack from it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> elfen lied was bloody, but you dont get 20 people in a park getting cut in half before the main plot has been revealed



How about Tokko and Blood: The Last Vampire


----------



## twilyth (Jul 13, 2009)

I started watching Tokko, but it didn't grab me.  I'll go back to it eventually, it's just not at the top of my list.

Check out Death Note.  The Japanese creator is making fun of the fact that they can't pronounce l's - one of the main characters is called Killer but it is pronounced Kira.

That is an exceptionally thoughtful work.  It starts to get a little predictable towards the second half, but it's still very good.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

there are still people who havent seen death note? where?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> there are still people who havent seen death note? where?



I haven't seen the anime, nor read the manga. But I've watched the live action already. Iron Chef is a chief of police!!!


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I saw something about people and tenticle pr0n earlier 

doujinshi- is the celebrity version of adult manga.  By celebrity I mean characters like Chun-Li, Fey Valentine, or the cast of Naruto/Bleach~

It's sort of funny because there are manga dedicated to talking about the life of an "ero-artist" which I find to be hilarious because the characters are very colorful and disturbed.

For example Otaku no Musume-san is about an ero-artist who finds out one day that he has a daughter, but his otaku lifestyle is embarassing.  This makes him bend over backwards to change his immediate lifestyle, but it doesn't help that he lives in an apartment complex with a lolicon, ero-manga artists, and a cosplayer apartment manager.

Hilarity insues.  Doujin-Work is especially funny because it talks about how comic-cons and the ero-artists that get their start as middle/highschool students with the talent and perverted nature necessary to sell underground comics at cons.

Other than those not many other manga come to mind that get into that really dank and nasty world of erotica.  A bunch of freaks if you ask me.


----------



## razaron (Jul 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> I think I saw something about people and tenticle pr0n earlier
> 
> doujinshi- is the celebrity version of adult manga.  By celebrity I mean characters like Chun-Li, Fey Valentine, or the cast of Naruto/Bleach~
> 
> ...



theres always "nhk ni youkoso" and "genshiken"


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome to the NHK (NHK ni yokusou) is a great anime  

Havent seen genshiken yet.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> started watching another anime, Ayakashi.
> 
> Seemed a pretty normal school life + demons thing that you get in anime, except this ones violent and has no problems killing heaps of bystanders in messy ways. watch it



Hmmm, must check this out. How is the plot otherwise?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG i like very much opening songAnd anime is freaking GOOD


----------



## razaron (Jul 13, 2009)

lol the last episode of gintama made me want to download some more porn of sora aoi but  somehow ended up with a korean movie although it was epic none-the-less.

and thanks mussels i didnt know there was an anime of nhk ni youkoso so i downloaded it, it got the same musician from sayonara zetsubou sensei


----------



## Binge (Jul 13, 2009)

razaron said:


> lol the last episode of gintama made me want to download some more porn of sora aoi but  somehow ended up with a korean movie although it was epic none-the-less.
> 
> and thanks mussels i didnt know there was an anime of nhk ni youkoso so i downloaded it, it got the same musician from sayonara zetsubou sensei



I think that happened to me once and I accidently got a subtitled "Shaolin Soccer".  Great film.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, must check this out. How is the plot otherwise?



+1... But, i got so much more to watch before that!!! So, MUCH MORE!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2009)

Just finished watching the movie, Eureka Seven: Pocket Full of Rainbows.

This movie is definitely different to the E7 world us fans of the series are used to. It is not based on the series at all, save for the characters. It's an alternate universe type of thing. It wasn't a bad movie, but it will be a little hard to swallow for fans of the series. If you have yet to watch both, I suggest watching the movie first, that way you'll enjoy for what it is, instead of constantly comparing it to the series.

As a fan of the series, these are just a couple of things that disappointed me, but wouldn't at all effect someone who didn't watch the series.
Spoiler alert (highlight text to see):
For instance, I hate how they turned Hap's character into essentially a "bad guy", being one against Renton. I also don't like how they portrayed Nirvash and TheEND as "Faeries" in the beginning. There were also a couple of other things that I disliked, such as the fates of some of the characters, and how some had their identities changed altogether.

Otherwise, I really did enjoy the movie.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmmm, must check this out. How is the plot otherwise?



Plots decent. it goes in a straight line more or less - no weird shudden shit pulled out a rainbows ass for the ending, for example.



Arciks said:


> OMG i like very much opening songAnd anime is freaking GOOD



I really like the intro too. I tend to really like the shows with intros i like (this, bokurano, FMA brotherhood)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just finished watching the movie, Eureka Seven: Pocket Full of Rainbows.
> 
> This movie is definitely different to the E7 world us fans of the series are used to. It is not based on the series at all, save for the characters. It's an alternate universe type of thing. It wasn't a bad movie, but it will be a little hard to swallow for fans of the series. If you have yet to watch both, I suggest watching the movie first, that way you'll enjoy for what it is, instead of constantly comparing it to the series.
> 
> ...





I hate sometimes how you get so siked to watch a movie based on the series and boom.. it's just totally different... I'll watch it still.. I'm open minded to it all.

Thanks Wile E


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 14, 2009)

was the death note movie any good?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 14, 2009)

You mean the live-action shows? 
I like "The last 21 days of L", it's not uber good, it's alright.

It's more like a family show.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 14, 2009)

Just saw Air gear and AIR TV, they were pretty good. 

CS could you please add Utawarerumono to my faves..


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm loving Gunslinger Girl still, can't concentrate on it in my hotel room though thanks to the exessively loud music being played 100m away next to the pool 
This is also a test message to see if thread subscription's screwed itself up for me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 14, 2009)

Gunslinger is awesome...waiting for Netflix to kick me season2


----------



## kylzer (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm getting raged about bleach's stupid fillers ¬¬

why don't they just get the story over and done with like the last 30 eps have been filler i think.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2009)

kylzer said:


> I'm getting raged about bleach's stupid fillers ¬¬
> 
> why don't they just get the story over and done with like the last 30 eps have been filler i think.



naw, they have 5 episodes of normal, then they go off story into filler. unless you mean a while back (where you're upto) in which case yeah, they did.

But dont worry, at least its not naruto. a year of filler...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

God, I hated that... I lost so much intrest in Naruto after watching fillers over and over again... Bleach not so much.. Wasn't as bad..


----------



## Binge (Jul 14, 2009)

Hate filler?  Read Manga


----------



## kylzer (Jul 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> naw, they have 5 episodes of normal, then they go off story into filler. unless you mean a while back (where you're upto) in which case yeah, they did.
> 
> But dont worry, at least its not naruto. a year of filler...



Hmm i'm on the latest and they where just getting back to the story and nows there somes filler bullcrap story i don't care about 

and OMFG Naruto don't remind me :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Plots decent. it goes in a straight line more or less - no weird shudden shit pulled out a rainbows ass for the ending, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the intro too. I tend to really like the shows with intros i like (this, bokurano, FMA brotherhood)


Watched the first few eps of Ayakashi. The whole time, it had such a familiar feel for some reason. Then it hit me, it reminds me of a cross between Persona Trinity Soul and s-CRY-ed.


----------



## Binge (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys... check out Skullman.  Tis badass.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Watched the first few eps of Ayakashi. The whole time, it had such a familiar feel for some reason. Then it hit me, it reminds me of a cross between Persona Trinity Soul and s-CRY-ed.



it does have a lot of similarities to trinity soul, they're the same genre. its just that while PTS was a game tie-in, this is standalone.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it does have a lot of similarities to trinity soul, they're the same genre. its just that while PTS was a game tie-in, this is standalone.



Yeah. Wasn't really comparing the 2, just noticing the similarities.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried this site
http://www.realitylapse.com/

just wondering if its ok.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't tried the site, but I'll look into it this weekend and see if it's a good one. If so, I'll add it to the OP


----------



## MKmods (Jul 18, 2009)

well I tried the site and last night my Raptor died while DLing stuff from there. So I am not as psyched as before with it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2009)

MK.... I think you need to finish your mod, and BE DONE with it all for a bit!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 18, 2009)

lucky I was using my Lego/Atom comp  (now its dead) I never use a good comp to DL stuff.

I tried to cancel my membership there but keep getting a "Fatal Error" message and it wont let me cancel. 

(I made a new PS casing today, got the new DVD and tomorrow will finish up the wiring so Im ok)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2009)

glad to hear your ok... 

best of luck... I'll make sure to add in the op that site to never go to.. just remind me later this weekend on it... busy time.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 18, 2009)

You mean that the site killed your Raptor?


----------



## MKmods (Jul 18, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You mean that the site killed your Raptor?



I cant say "the site killed my Raptor".. But while I was there DLing anime my Hdd died. (coincidence? I cant say)

What really bugs me is I sent the owner an email saying to cancel my membership (I paid extra to DL) as when I try to do it myself I keep getting a fatal error message and he hasent done it.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah right, I see your issue. Although I would be stuck on Windows still if I took that approach to hard disks (installed ubuntu on my desktop, 6 hours later the hard disk was dead).


----------



## MKmods (Jul 18, 2009)

UBUNTO is a KILLER!..

I dont know if it was "time to go", "heat issues" or a problem with the content on the site (I have Avast and Spybot and they said nothing) The thing is of the hundreds of Hdds in my comps (+ hundreds in comps I built for others) this is only the 2nd to fail.
(add to that the poor service from the site and my fear of downloading stuff from places I am not familiar and thats my issue)

Ok back to the origional topic (sorry CS) I just got some more girlie Anime that looks like fun, Chobits and  Ai Yori Aoshi. At first I was thinking WTF this is even too girlie for me but after a few episodes I started enjoying them..

I finally found a crappy anime (all the others I have seen were ok to excellent)  	Fencer of Minerva, the voice over guys must have been on crack. (thats 30 min I will never get back)


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't see Anime Planet on the first page - http://www.anime-planet.com/

I've used the site off and on for months and think it's pretty damn good - might be worth a look.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> UBUNTO is a KILLER!..
> 
> I dont know if it was "time to go", "heat issues" or a problem with the content on the site (I have Avast and Spybot and they said nothing) The thing is of the hundreds of Hdds in my comps (+ hundreds in comps I built for others) this is only the 2nd to fail.
> (add to that the poor service from the site and my fear of downloading stuff from places I am not familiar and thats my issue)
> ...



Mi- Hime was one that I thought I wouldn't like and started loving it! Mezzo was one like that, Noir.... There's a lot that I've watched that I thought I wouldn't get into... I really couldn't get into Fruit Basket..



twilyth said:


> I didn't see Anime Planet on the first page - http://www.anime-planet.com/
> 
> I've used the site off and on for months and think it's pretty damn good - might be worth a look.



Thanks Twilyth. I've added it to op. I got tomorrow off, I might try and get stuff done with it.. I might be going to get a pen pad for the computer, so I can do free drawings again.. I miss doing that..


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 19, 2009)

Would just want to recommend this game, Vanguard Princess:

http://www.vector.co.jp/soft/dl/win95/game/se477052.html

You have to make Japanese your language in non-Unicode programs though (go to Control Panel).


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 19, 2009)

green lantan?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> UBUNTO is a KILLER!..
> 
> I dont know if it was "time to go", "heat issues" or a problem with the content on the site (I have Avast and Spybot and they said nothing) The thing is of the hundreds of Hdds in my comps (+ hundreds in comps I built for others) this is only the 2nd to fail.
> (add to that the poor service from the site and my fear of downloading stuff from places I am not familiar and thats my issue)
> ...


Yeah, those 2 series were funny. There is a second season of Ai Yori Aoshi as well, called Enishi.

As far as Fencer of Minerva, learn to watch in japanese audio with english subs. That isn't an issue 99% of the time in subbed anime. Actually, most of the time, the japanese audio is better than the english audio, even in titles where the english crew actually did a good job. You figure, this stuff was written with japanese actors in mind most of the time, so there is sometimes a good bit "lost in translation" when the english dub is recorded. Not only that, but it is far easier to find anime in Japanese with subs, especially new stuff that hasn't come to america yet.

If you want to download anime, torrent is the best way to do so. If you are ever looking for a series, feel free to PM me, and I'll try to dig up a torrent.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2009)

another website to watch anime at:

animelime


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 20, 2009)

I myself go to:
http://anime-media.com/


----------



## MKmods (Jul 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, those 2 series were funny. There is a second season of Ai Yori Aoshi as well, called Enishi.
> 
> As far as Fencer of Minerva, learn to watch in japanese audio with english subs. That isn't an issue 99% of the time in subbed anime. Actually, most of the time, the japanese audio is better than the english audio, even in titles where the english crew actually did a good job. You figure, this stuff was written with japanese actors in mind most of the time, so there is sometimes a good bit "lost in translation" when the english dub is recorded. Not only that, but it is far easier to find anime in Japanese with subs, especially new stuff that hasn't come to america yet.
> 
> If you want to download anime, torrent is the best way to do so. If you are ever looking for a series, feel free to PM me, and I'll try to dig up a torrent.



Thanks alot Wile E, I could really use the help with that. The next couple days I am going to be insane busy but maybe wed/thurs I will be able to chill a bit and dl some stuff.

And thanks to the rest as well for the recommendations (Im a bit of a noob at internet stuff)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

problems with english dubs:

1. Many, many anime use in-language jokes that dont translate well. If you made a joke about the golf term "fore" rhyming with the number four, it just wouldnt make any sense translated. An example: evangelion, shinji ikari, the main (emo) character. Shinji is his name, and is actually a real name in japan. Thing is, if you break it down into its components, you get Shin and Ji - shin is japanese for death, Ji is an abbreviation for man (Ji-Ji is used sometimes for 'old man' as slang in some anime). With the overall theme of the show, there is a lot of subtle innuendo just from his name alone, and that will never translate to english.

Another example from Bleach: 
Ichigo = strawberry. Try calling him that in an english dub. He has a stupid name in a somewhat comedy show, yet they ignore that translating it. His sisters call him "ichi-nii-san" - 'ichi(go) - brother - honorific'. Its also literally how you count to three in japanese.


2. 90% of the time its in a japanese location, with japanese customs. A black guy walking in and saying "sup homies, wanna go get some ramen and do karaoke?" would just be.... freakishly weird 
(No offense to anyone, i had to pick a stereotype from somewhere)

3. I see LOTS of official dubs do really bad translations when it goes to honorifics. Just because someone is polite and adds "san" to the end of someones name in japanese, does NOT mean you have to call them "miss" when translated to english. it makes the conversations sound really, really weird.

4. continuing on from 3, you see lots of nee-san/nii-san in anime. In japan its common to refer to your siblings (or friends/role models) as a big brother/big sister. In english, it needs to be cut out (removing the 'respect' part of the character) re-worded (usually resulting in the same as removing it) or literally translated (think whiny kids voice "Big-brother!")

5. Odds are if you watch a file with english, you have the american version. Same goes for dual audio copies. Thing is, america loves to censor shows - cutting scenes from naruto (episode 3) where two guys almost kiss, filtering out the blood in fights, and so on.
Watching it in english not only means you're missing out from poor, oversimplified translations - it means you can actually miss out on entire scenes of the show. (Didnt an entire season of sailor moon get kept from the american market, because it was considered hentai/ecchi?)

long post, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

I've added Anime-Media. 

I'll make note for everyone about the OP. I'll add anything that does link, via non membership, to torrents.. Free Streaming video is fine, but lets not talk one bit about torrents.


Now, back on track.

Mussels, thanks for that _LONG_ post! lol.. Yeah, english dubs are worse then watching it with sub titles. They did stop Sailor Moon because of the last season being that sort of style, then One Piece was going the way that We "Americans" wouldn't want to have our kids watch... And from that most of the American Anime have gone down hill from that.. Shaman King was the last Saturday cartoon that I watched... Airbender is a great anime, and that's one that I can't say that the American's screwed up.. lol..
 I've said it  before and I'll say it again. There is a few Japanese anime that I'll watch in English dub. That's only because they've grabbed someone as good as Steven Blum.. Plus I'll make sure that I've seen the Japanese version so, if I didn't see anything... I'm not going to say... WTF.. Over... lol


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> problems with english dubs:
> 
> 1. Many, many anime use in-language jokes that dont translate well. If you made a joke about the golf term "fore" rhyming with the number four, it just wouldnt make any sense translated. An example: evangelion, shinji ikari, the main (emo) character. Shinji is his name, and is actually a real name in japan. Thing is, if you break it down into its components, you get Shin and Ji - shin is japanese for death, Ji is an abbreviation for man (Ji-Ji is used sometimes for 'old man' as slang in some anime). With the overall theme of the show, there is a lot of subtle innuendo just from his name alone, and that will never translate to english.
> 
> ...



http://www.gaijinsmash.net/ 



As far as american editing, that dvd versions generally aren't as bad. But, by far, the worst ever example of a show getting butchered in the dubbing/americanizing has to be One Piece.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

i havent seen dubbed one piece, please tell me of the horrors.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i havent seen dubbed one piece, please tell me of the horrors.



Put it this way, they turned it completely into a children's show. Any cigarettes became lolipops, completely different names, and just many other atrocities, too numerous to mention. They literally completely changed the show.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

oh! i heard of the lollipop with sanji.

(spoiler, highlight)
I wondered how the episode when franky joined the crew would go, since it mostly involved robin crushing his balls.
(end spoiler)

(if you quote my post, delete the spoiler part)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i havent seen dubbed one piece, please tell me of the horrors.



Probably the only Voice i cant stand really is Luffies on the 4Kids Dub, not sure if its better thru the Funimation Dub, but it seems the rest of the voices for 4Kids were alright.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Put it this way, they turned it completely into a children's show. Any cigarettes became lolipops, completely different names, and just many other atrocities, too numerous to mention. They literally completely changed the show.



Yep!!! They sure did!!! I'm so glad that they stopped airing and doing them here... Why do you have to go threw all the trouble of rewriting and redrawing just to show it here... If you gotta do any of that, just call it a day, and move on... I mean, yes, it gives people jobs... But to chop an anime for "Americans" only is somewhat..... GRRRRRRRRRRR, I didn't like it at all.. They lost a lot of their viewing public because of that as well since they found the anime online and saw that it wasn't anywhere near what they where showing..

Mussels... Your spoiler part was just plain WRONG!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Mussels... Your spoiler part was just plain WRONG!



that whole episiode was wrong. painfully, crunchingly wrong.

You should look it up, its rather funny.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Manga Entertainment i believe Kept all the Original Content, but you will never see that on national TV, only Premium Channels like Stars or DVD Release. DBZ is Uncut for the US nowadays but its only on DVD now.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Manga Entertainment i believe Kept all the Original Content, but you will never see that on national TV, only Premium Channels like Stars or DVD Release. DBZ is Uncut for the US nowadays but its only on DVD now.



they do indeed follow that stupid strategy. 

Its more than stupid - children who watch and like it, get their parents to buy the DVD's - only to find sexual references, adult themes and violence.

Older people (teens) who may have liked it, see the watered down version on TV, and therefore never buy it.

It seems to me it should have been left alone, and not murdered into being a childrens show, merely because its a 'cartoon'


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that whole episiode was wrong. painfully, crunchingly wrong.
> 
> You should look it up, its rather funny.



Lol.. you think I'm that twisted huh? lol.. Once I get home I'll have to look it up. Work Servers don't like that kind of stuff! lol



Mussels said:


> they do indeed follow that stupid strategy.
> 
> Its more than stupid - children who watch and like it, get their parents to buy the DVD's - only to find sexual references, adult themes and violence.
> 
> ...



To me, I tihnk that they should of kept it how it was in America. Sci-fi, now SyFy, did showings at 1am on the weekend and showed everything how it is.. Now, they are showing it on Monday's at 11pm, but isn't the same. The thing that really sucks on having american tv is that they have so "HIGH" standards on how things are suppose to be, that its not even right for anime.. Yeah, you got Anime Network, but for most viewing options, Bright House has on-demand, it doesn't show anything good since it's On-demand and set up for what they want... Not what the network it self wants..
 Anime is one of those things that just rape you time and time again... Not because of the makers, but because of how "STANDARDS" are for people...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Full Metal Panic live-action movie featuring Zac Efron will have no mecha whatsoever; Sagara Sousuke will be a high-school basketball player. 


The only decent enough English dubs are Gundam. But then again they're not exactly great...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2009)

the most decent anime dub i have to say was outlaw star and neon genesis evangelion


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Full Metal Panic live-action movie featuring Zac Efron will have no mecha whatsoever; Sagara Sousuke will be a high-school basketball player.



they... WHAT?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> they... WHAT?



Only rumors, but very chilling rumors...


----------



## human_error (Jul 21, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Full Metal Panic live-action movie featuring Zac Efron will have no mecha whatsoever; Sagara Sousuke will be a high-school basketball player. :banghead





Mussels said:


> they... WHAT?





entropy13 said:


> Only rumors, but very chilling rumors...



....

*starts sharpening swords* 
*gets map to screenplay writer's house*

I only just got my official dvd sets of fmp 1 & fumoffu to re-watch as my fansubs are a little off on the translations. Gonna import FMP series 2 when it gets released on blu-ray in august, only because there is no european region release of series 2 on dvd. If they release a live action which murders the anime bad things will happen in the world (which i can't be held responsible for - this is their only warning...)

In unrelated news i've been playing Tales of vesperia on my xbox 360 - reason i've posted it in here is it is an anime style RPG (both in graphics, characters and storyline, not sure if it's based on manga at all) and it is simply brilliant - i havn't had this much fun since FF8 was released. Highly reccomended if you're after a good game for summer.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, so I just finished Seirei no Moribito. How in the hell did this one get in under the radar for me!?!?!?

Great series. A definite must see. Perfect blend of tragedy, comedy, romance, etc.

Now I'm again faced with a problem, what does one watch after watching a good series like that?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre  Adventure .... I don't know... lol.. That's the one Anime that I seem to keep on trying to get but forget all about it till it just SHOWS UP somewhere... lol


As for the Full Metal Panic stuff.... You best not be right! I'll be on the next plane with Human, then coming after ya E!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> JoJo's Bizarre  Adventure .... I don't know... lol.. That's the one Anime that I seem to keep on trying to get but forget all about it till it just SHOWS UP somewhere... lol
> 
> 
> As for the Full Metal Panic stuff.... You best not be right! I'll be on the next plane with Human, then coming after ya E!



Stop watching whatever anime it is you are watching currently, and watch Moribito now. Quit putting it off. It's incredible.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Stop watching whatever anime it is you are watching currently, and watch Moribito now. Quit putting it off. It's incredible.



Who said I'm putting it off?! lol... I have to have it first  I need a bigger Zune or something.. lol.. I think a new tv. I think throwing my PC on a big screen will make me watch even more then I do! lol...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ok, so I just finished Seirei no Moribito. How in the hell did this one get in under the radar for me!?!?!?
> 
> Great series. A definite must see. Perfect blend of tragedy, comedy, romance, etc.
> 
> Now I'm again faced with a problem, what does one watch after watching a good series like that?



Just what im looking for .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm looking at Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom  right now.. it's only 15e, but should be good.. I think... lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 23, 2009)

Downloading that Sheirei No Moribito now, in an effort to clear some space on my HD I just managed to delete the death note manga though! Grrrr.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you people still use IRC and go to rizon, specifically #trivia? I was usually there before.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ok, so I just finished Seirei no Moribito. How in the hell did this one get in under the radar for me!?!?!?
> 
> Great series. A definite must see. Perfect blend of tragedy, comedy, romance, etc.
> 
> Now I'm again faced with a problem, what does one watch after watching a good series like that?



Thanks for the tip...Everytime I finish a series I feel the same way.

I just finished Ai Yori Aoshi and Gun Sword...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

gun sword was a great anime.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2009)

isnt the actual title gunXsword? or is it a different show


----------



## MKmods (Jul 23, 2009)

This is the one I saw...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_Sword


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

its suppose to be gunxsword. america shows it as just gun sword. there is another one under gun i believe... samurai gun i think it is... on phone or would check it


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone ever watch technoman....or tekknoman..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2009)

I love that series. One of my favorite series of all. Top 5 in deed. One of the first I watched besides Guyver


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah too cool... however stellas jaw now gives me one real stomach upset...dont know why... still.. one of the greats...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah i have seen the series too,really amazing and really interesting storyline,japanese title:Tekkaman Blade II


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, I was quite amazed at the story. For the age and everything it was good. I love to have the tekno crystal


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2009)

that explains it, thanks cold.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

who, what? so little words yet it means so much... lol

wait.. never mind... I get ya now.. took me a second to remember what I wrote on my celly... lol


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2009)

missed a page 
Was talking about gunXsword.

thats what i get for leaving firefox open overnight and not refreshing before posting.


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2009)

...i don't know how to deal with this - wether i should be excited, worried or dissapointed. To be honest i'd never considered the possibility of a mixing between Halo 

..and anime...

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/59685

what do you think?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 24, 2009)

Two words, oh dear.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

Mixing Halo and anime is like making a Full Metal Panic live-action movie with no mecha and with Sagara Sousuke as a basketball player in high school.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2009)

To me, it's just Microsoft's way to grab money and more money. They have Red vs Blue and that's quite good enough.. Wouldn't you think??


----------



## morpha (Jul 25, 2009)

Halo Movie.... like many things... ill reserve judgment until I've seen it. They are also making a movie of WoW. 

GunXsword: Its opening theme is my mobile phone ringtone... though I cut out the first 5 seconds of it cause my phone cant do drumbeats very well.

Technoman was awesome. I used to watch it when I was very young... 
Currently ive been getting right into One Piece. Its a quirky and unique anime but the best thing about it is that there is no filler in 400+ eps (excluding some stupid special's they released and slotted in at 2 random spots). I actually find myself laughing quite a bit when watching this....


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, it's just Microsoft's way to grab money and more money. They have Red vs Blue and that's quite good enough.. Wouldn't you think??



Well, they didn't have a direct relation to the RvB production. Just happened to make the video game the guys used to do it, then went ahead and let them have the rights to do it.

It did have an impact on some at the MS dev companies tho. Just look at soime of the achievements in GoW. For example, the achievement for sticking 100 grenades on heads in multiplayer is called "Is it a spider?"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 25, 2009)

when life its at its worst Rely on AFLAC!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-EZf56AfYc&feature=related


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Well, they didn't have a direct relation to the RvB production. Just happened to make the video game the guys used to do it, then went ahead and let them have the rights to do it.
> 
> It did have an impact on some at the MS dev companies tho. Just look at soime of the achievements in GoW. For example, the achievement for sticking 100 grenades on heads in multiplayer is called "Is it a spider?"



That is true. I forgot it was an Indy thing... There really not a lot of times where you can say that you just developed something, spoof to say, and the bigger company took it in... ONly because a lot of times, they take the spoof as being a low blow to them..

Yeah, RvB really did do somethings to people. Which is a good thing. Don't get me wrong about that.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 26, 2009)

*My first DVD*

I have never bought a DVD before (never really saw anything that I wanted to see more than once) 
But I just got this and I am pretty excited to begin my collection....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks MK! That's some sweet stuff! I have the anime, but still haven't been able to sit down and watch it. Gottta do it sometime!!!


Well, since MK did this.... Hey, if anyone else wants to post their collection, post it! IF you want me to add it in the op, PM me about it.. I'll do it once i get this system figured out.. 3 days


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks MK! That's some sweet stuff! I have the anime, but still haven't been able to sit down and watch it. Gottta do it sometime!!!
> 
> 
> Well, since MK did this.... Hey, if anyone else wants to post their collection, post it! IF you want me to add it in the op, PM me about it.. I'll do it once i get this system figured out.. 3 days



By collection, do you mean the stuff we own on actual retail DVD's, or all anime in our possession? lol

And yeah Mark, that is one of my all time favorite animes. Uta was amazing. They have it out on BluRay in Japan, I'm waiting for the BluRays to hit over here to grab it.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, the Halo anime has potential, but I wonder about the execution.

BTW, how much is a BR burner in the USA (And how much are BR-W discs, and how much is anime/other movies/series on BR over there) ? I'm flying over to the states in a month, and I'm going on a shopping spree for comp parts and high-def entertainment, and I wanna know how much it will set me back by.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> By collection, do you mean the stuff we own on actual retail DVD's, or all anime in our possession? lol
> 
> And yeah Mark, that is one of my all time favorite animes. Uta was amazing. They have it out on BluRay in Japan, I'm waiting for the BluRays to hit over here to grab it.



Stuff you own in Dvd's, VHS, Blu, Figures, and so forth.  Man, Blu-ray is sweet!!!



Yukikaze said:


> Well, the Halo anime has potential, but I wonder about the execution.
> 
> BTW, how much is a BR burner in the USA (And how much are BR-W discs, and how much is anime/other movies/series on BR over there) ? I'm flying over to the states in a month, and I'm going on a shopping spree for comp parts and high-def entertainment, and I wanna know how much it will set me back by.




I got my Blu-ray burner for about $150.. It's between that and $200 bucks. Mine does both blu-ray burns and reads hd dvd.. So, I'm quite happy with what I have.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 26, 2009)

My collection:
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Hellsing (The DVDs are somewhere just not anywhere I'm going to find them)
Pixar shorts (I guess these are anime)
The Point
The Nightmare before Christmas
Stuff I've aquired by less legal means:
Gunslinger Girl
Hellsing again to rewatch in absence of DVDs
Shikabane Hime


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2009)

Elfen Lied
Gantz
GITS
GITS SAC
Evangelion
Excel Saga
Gunslinger Girl
Crest and Banner of the Stars
FMA
Akira
GTO
Final Fantasy: Spirits Within
Gilgamesh
Bebop (remastered version)
Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust

That about covers the DVDs I can find. I'm pretty sure I have others stashed around here in storage that I am just forgetting about.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Elfen Lied
> Gantz
> GITS
> GITS SAC
> ...




 how I kno you have the first dvd being Elfen Lied!? lol... Did you like Gantz? I couldn't get into it after the first dvd version.. so epi 4 i believe..


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Galaxy Angels
Onegai Teacher
Onegai Twins
Elfen Lied
Darker than Black
Amaenaide yo!
Full Metal Panic! First Mission
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu
Full Metal Panic! Second Raid
Jigoku Shoujo
Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori
Samurai Champloo
Trinity Blood
Shuffle!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> how I kno you have the first dvd being Elfen Lied!? lol... Did you like Gantz? I couldn't get into it after the first dvd version.. so epi 4 i believe..



Yeah, I liked Gantz. Ending is a little meh, but great action and tragedy throughout the anime. You should probably watch a few more eps before you give up on it completely.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I liked Gantz. Ending is a little meh, but great action and tragedy throughout the anime. You should probably watch a few more eps before you give up on it completely.



Yeah, I'll give it some more episodes. I need to really rewatch that and Gilgamesh. I did like how it opened for Gilgamesh, but it was one, and I believe Gantz was the same, that just got thrown to the side... lol


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone here watched Darker Than Black ? I got it off a friend yesterday, but I don't know if it is any good. Considering I got the first season of Dollhouse and the second season of Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (Burn in hell Fox execs, burn in HELL for not giving me a third season ! The first episode of the second season is the best thing I've ever seen on TV, damnit...) on my current watch-list (yes, yes, shame on me, my current watch list has no anime on it :shadedshu), I wanted to know if it is any good...


----------



## Binge (Jul 26, 2009)

Everyone check out this thread-

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=100182

It's a new mod for the source engine that is designed by enthusiasts ofGhost in the Shell and AKIRA.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> Everyone check out this thread-
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=100182
> 
> It's a new mod for the source engine that is designed by enthusiasts ofGhost in the Shell and AKIRA.



This looks interesting... too bad I've no way to try it out.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

gantz stopped before the manga did - anyone who loved gantz, get the manga.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate when Anime does that... I don't mind the fact that they change the differences between them but in ways have the same story at the start and end.. but when a Anime just stops before the manga, or like Samurai Deeper Kyo... The Manga just came out, and it's no where near what the anime was...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

what tends to happen is they're made at the same time, while the manga is still in production. When they catch up, they either go to filler (naruto/bleach, long shows) or they make up a storyline (FMA) and end it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what tends to happen is they're made at the same time, while the manga is still in production. When they catch up, they either go to filler (naruto/bleach, long shows) or they make up a storyline (FMA) and end it.



Right. I guess the only thing I can be upset about is if the Manga goes one way, while the anime goes the other.. Not saying that if their both in production.. But, how Samurai Deeper Kyo was... Those I think is what ticks me off at the community of it all..

Yes, people have their own way at looking at how the "Thing" was suppose to be... I just wish both ways could be together on it... but then again.... Look at American Comics... You got 30 different ways of how Batman/Superman/Spider-man/Iron Man was told... It's just crazy...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

i hate them changing the ending too. Many good anime have been nerfed because of it - sure it may help the manga sales in japane, but 99% of people who watch the anime will never know its not the 'real' story/ending, let alone buy the manga.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i hate them changing the ending too. Many good anime have been nerfed because of it - sure it may help the manga sales in japane, but 99% of people who watch the anime will never know its not the 'real' story/ending, let alone buy the manga.



True. If the Story lines on both Anime and Manga was somewhat straight together, then we would be able to see sales of it all across the board... but when you see that the "manga" was better at telling the story, then the "anime", it just makes others not want to Watch/read anything because of that..


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Anyone here watched Darker Than Black ? I got it off a friend yesterday, but I don't know if it is any good. Considering I got the first season of Dollhouse and the second season of Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (Burn in hell Fox execs, burn in HELL for not giving me a third season ! The first episode of the second season is the best thing I've ever seen on TV, damnit...) on my current watch-list (yes, yes, shame on me, my current watch list has no anime on it :shadedshu), I wanted to know if it is any good...



I've watched it and I've really liked it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

darker than black is great, i heard a sequel is due soon.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 27, 2009)

Just watched the first episode of Seirei No Moribito, seems good so far. I'll probably be about halfway through it before I have to retreat from the internet for two weeks (yes, I will definitely get XKCD withdrawal symptoms!)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

All right guys.. W1zz added something we can use. Should help out on us alot as well as anything gaming wise.




Spoiler



test


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks good, how are you meant to use it though?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

use it when your going to say something, like anime, that you may know that no one wants to know about. Like how a anime is going to end.. or what's going on in a anime.. many may not have seen it yet..

Or in games... endings to games.. or how to beat something..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

excellent idea, thx CS

By the way I just started watching Saiyuki, I have so much catching up to you guys to do

Rurouni Kenshin will be next...Dam I wish Netflix would let me have more than 3 DVDs at a time....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

They should let you... I have 5 at a time..


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

LOL, I just clicked the thing and they will allow up to 8 DVDs...(thx CS)

Im gonna turn off my cable TV and just use Netflix...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I just clicked the thing and they will allow up to 8 DVDs...(thx CS)
> 
> Im gonna turn off my cable TV and just use Netflix...



Lol... I really don't see a point for tv anymore.. Almost everything is streamed via computer.. Not worth the price.. Flop even a dvr box had a hdd... lmao


----------



## MKmods (Jul 27, 2009)

Is anyone using Win 7 64bit with netflix (mine has stuttering sound probs)?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Just watched the first episode of Seirei No Moribito, seems good so far. I'll probably be about halfway through it before I have to retreat from the internet for two weeks (yes, I will definitely get XKCD withdrawal symptoms!)





lol.. I was just watching the intro to Seirei N Moribito.. I knew it sounded like I've seen it before... I got it as Moribito.. Japanese but it was the same dang thing! lol.. 

Yeah, It's a good anime. I need to remember where I lost track.. I think it was episode 9 or 10.. right after 



Spoiler



the prince and kid did the craps game in the city



Just wanted to try it out! lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

You're way after I am then, only managed to get three watched last night due to packing, I'll tell you where that episode is when I get to it though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Is anyone using Win 7 64bit with netflix (mine has stuttering sound probs)?



I've used it many a time before, and I've never had a problem.  Could be driver-related.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You're way after I am then, only managed to get three watched last night due to packing, I'll tell you where that episode is when I get to it though.



I was at episode 11...  I watched a few last night to see where I was at.. lol.

I hope the next two weeks are fast for ya man. It would drive me batty not having anime for that long!

Woot! One more page till 100!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

Great job on this clubhouse so far! I'll be disconnected from the outside world pretty much entirely as well so I'll just have to put up with it, I may have to put some on my iPod.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG 

http://www.forumopolis.com/showthread.php?t=89187


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

That is some crazy ass sh1t right there!! There is no way, and I mean NO WAY that I'd spend that much on anime! I love it, and would watch that over anything else... But, no way... NO WAY..


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

There's a good reason he's living with his brother. How in the HELL that guy has a girlfriend I will never know though, if I were that guy's brother I'd say "sell 'em and pay me rent or go and set up your collection in a cardboard box.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> There's a good reason he's living with his brother. How in the HELL that guy has a girlfriend I will never know though, if I were that guy's brother I'd say "sell 'em and pay me rent or go and set up your collection in a cardboard box.



My only thing I have as collection is Model cars (1:18 scale). That's in a storage unit with almost everything else! lol... I only keep my 2001 (it was the year Dale Earnhardt died, day after... he got 2nd and his team mate got 1st) Corvette C5R raced car... Only because it's worth a pretty penny since it has xxxx out of xxxx sold, and the wear and tear of the 24 hours on it..

2001 Corvette C5r #2


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't talk after having owned a stamp collection tbf, that was when I was like 12 though (I was and still am a weird child). Now I've just got a massive military kit collection all of which gets used at lease once every 6 weeks.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay if it is 'out of the closet time' I've got over 50 star wars novels, a number of star wars figures, my system is as vader like as it can get, I've bought so many star wars game titles it'll make your head spin... now dont get me started on my comic and otaku collection


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't realise you had an R2D2 case...


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope its not a r2d2 case.....


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

although i will make one at one point


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

System specs say R2, what the hell else is R2?


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont want to say..... cous.. ill get infinte grief...


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> System specs say R2, what the hell else is R2?



Dude.... it says P2 not R2...


----------



## MKmods (Jul 28, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> I dont want to say..... cous.. ill get infinte grief...



cool thing about TPU there are very few grief givers here...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, there is very little.. and for the few, it's more of just to joke.. If you can understand them..


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Well being a custom builder over half my life it is abit shameful


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Im in need of new material any otaku want to recommend anything to me......


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

Seirei No Moribito is very good, Hellsing too, Gunslinger Girl and Shikabane Hime are also excellent, what are you into in terms of anime? If you've watched all of those then I'll have another think. Hellsing has ludicrous amounts of gore and ridiculously big guns (Harconen FTW!). Shikabane Hime has a really good storyline which gives me the just one more episode attitude.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Well ive watched Hellsing and im into the more mech's side of anime.. and alot of the sci fi side... watched hellsing and blood, death note etc..... will try the other that you've mention though...


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

Shikabane Hime's sort of in the same vein as Hellsing. Seirei No Moribito is set in middle ages Japan so isn't mech at all really. Gunslinger is about girls who have mechanised bodies who are assassins so may be your kind of thing. Cowboy Bebop? I've not watched it yet (sat on my HD waiting to be watched as subtitles decided to be a pain yesterday.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Watched abit of cowboy... it's pretty cool... real grubby kindda like a anime version of firefly


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

You've motivated me to leave my alarm on so I can get up early on tomorrow and shout at my windows machine to give me subtitles before I start my packing then. If I come back and say I hate you I've probably spent 6 hours straight trying to fix the codecs.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Watched abit of cowboy... it's pretty cool... real grubby kindda like a anime version of firefly



Believe it or not, Bebop is one of the few anime that is actually likely better in English audio. So try it in english if you just can't seem to get into it in Japanese.

And what embarrassing thing are you avoiding? This the anime club for God's sake, We're all otaku by definition.

ANd did anyone happen to screen cap that thread. It seems to be gone. What was in it?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 29, 2009)

The guy had a room FULL of anime/ hentai posters, the tops of the drawers were covered with anime figurines, his bed sheets had anime characters on, both computers had anime wallpapers. He was meant to have spent 30k on it as well.
Edit: Congratulations on the 100 page thread.


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2009)

Bleach 230: Holy shit. The quality here almost makes up for the dissapointment of the last 3 eps (filler). Although, it would be nice if they could finish one plot before starting another...


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Bleach was not one that i followed... it seems to be abit streched that said the only ep i watched was a 'filler' so...


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

Just watched watchmen again...as it was just recently released on b'ray.... have to say that its the best movie-comic adaptation ive ever watched....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Believe it or not, Bebop is one of the few anime that is actually likely better in English audio. So try it in english if you just can't seem to get into it in Japanese.
> 
> And what embarrassing thing are you avoiding? This the anime club for God's sake, We're all otaku by definition.
> 
> ANd did anyone happen to screen cap that thread. It seems to be gone. What was in it?



Yeah, I'm with you Wile. It's one of the few that you can really enjoy watching in english.. 

as for the thread... wow, it was some late 20'-early 30's man that has a bedroom FULL of figures, posters, bed spread, and so on of anime girls... In the thread it said that he's spent close to 30grand for just that room alone. Also, it's not even close to his full collection... But, he suppose to be in some "coffee table book" about anime.. I forget what it was fully..  You'd sh1t bricks looking at the room.. I know I was!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 29, 2009)

It was a coffee table book about Otaku, it was meant to be on the cover of the book itself.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

ahhh, Me forgot on how the book was.

That's just tooooo over teh top... I'd shit if I spent over 1k..


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 29, 2009)

If I'd spent over 1k on ANYTHING I'd go nuts, the only hobby which I have over 1ks worth of kit for is hiking and military stuff with cadets, I've got MOUNTAINS of kits for that. That is of course excepting gaming, I have a desktop and a PS3 as well as the wii (although that's being got rid of). I pity the guys' brother though, he can't get a girlfriend but the guy who owns that room can.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, it's a strange thing man. Very strange thing... I'm just glad the brother is still alive.. some may try and kill themselves over that sort of luck...


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally I'd kill the other guy and figure out what the flip I was doing wrong with girls (doing the second thing anyway, still not made head nor tail of it after a year.)


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 29, 2009)

30K... that is easyily done...trust me...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Last Night I watched the first three epi. of Black Lagoon. I gotta say it's pretty good. Not like all funny, but a all round good anime so far.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 30, 2009)

I walked out the shower today, semi slipped, and noticed wow ive got a manga style going on... the benefits of being asian...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I got ya trumped. I'm Calblasian.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 30, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> I walked out the shower today, semi slipped, and noticed wow ive got a manga style going on... the benefits of being asian...



I am, on the other hand, yet to find any benefits to being born Russian. Heck, I can't even get properly drunk


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Dude i had to google Calblasian


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Dude i had to google Calblasian



 There's a great story around that whole deal.. I'll have to type it out and post it... I was rolling when I first heard it, but it fits me perfect.. Thanks to my bro for it! lol

If I had to choose which one.. Asian.. I could live in Japan in the early era..


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Steel age japan would be interesting however... id rather live in neo tokyo.... and try my best with motoko... though due to her taste its doomed with failure on the onset......


----------



## MKmods (Jul 30, 2009)

Wouldnt it be bad ass to go back in time knowing what we know now...Just think of all the fun we could have
(Eluluu would be so mine)

I just finished Saiyuki (long,very good) and Ai Yori Aoshi: Enishi (thx Wile E) moving on to Moribito.

EDIT: got bored waiting for DVDs to show up and came across Xenosaga. Its not quite awesome, but has a great story to follow and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone watched blood the last vampyre... the movie adaptation.. just watched it got to say it wasn't that bad... as adapations go....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been wanting to watch the live action movie, but I forget about it over and over again.. lol.. I loved the Anime so much. Both the series and movie.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't want to add a hype to it as its compared to the anime.... well... its worth watching regardless... (compared to other adapations such as tranformers which i think is wack)


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Anyone watched blood the last vampyre... the movie adaptation.. just watched it got to say it wasn't that bad... as adapations go....



I am waiting for Netflix to get it, damn there is so many movies in my list now I have so many to see to catch up...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am waiting for Netflix to get it, damn there is so many movies in my list now I have so many to see to catch up...



I need to find the stuff I have out right now... It's been over a month and still not even watch them... lol..


----------



## Ammugonevil (Aug 3, 2009)

Interesting to note there has been quite a few vampi movies lately....


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to find the stuff I have out right now... It's been over a month and still not even watch them... lol..



a month? I cant seem to wait an hour before I see the DVDs (poor postman thinks Im nutts waiting for the movies)

Waiting a day for the new movies to show up seems like weeks to me....


----------



## Ammugonevil (Aug 3, 2009)

I buy complete series and watch them more or less all at once.. got BSG ... voyager..farscape...firefly.. the list is quite extensive


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

I really loved Farscape and Firefly


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> a month? I cant seem to wait an hour before I see the DVDs (poor postman thinks Im nutts waiting for the movies)
> 
> Waiting a day for the new movies to show up seems like weeks to me....



Lol.. I use to be that way.. I just can't seem to watch anything due to hours at work.. But, it's all going to be changing in a few weeks! Ex. Chef comes back, and I don't have to fill in on his or anyone else job... lol... I won't know what to do when all I have to do is cook! lol..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

Work? whats that?
are you trying to say you dont watch anime 24/7?

If there are any openings there let me know so I can do that "work" thing too...


----------



## Ammugonevil (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude do what i do.. make a list and tig them off... it works!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Work? whats that?
> are you trying to say you dont watch anime 24/7?
> 
> If there are any openings there let me know so I can do that "work" thing too...



 God, I almost want to start working with my dad... But he'd be 3h more work a day then my 14h I'm doing now...  

Oh, It's ether watching Anime, or listening to Music... lol.. 19 albums of my favorite rapper..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL, when I hit the lotto Im opening up a new shop that plays anime 24/7 and one side mods comps and the other makes food...

You havent lived till you have tried my famous bechamel sauce flavored with CarbonFiber dust....
(cooks think truffles are fancy)

EDIT: just saw "Moribito: Guardian of the Sacred Spirit" these dam anime's just keep getting better...(I am so hooked)


----------



## Ammugonevil (Aug 5, 2009)

Was up till 5 last night watching Neo Genesis evangelion on my touch... got to say that it was really good... im such a fan of mecha..


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Was up till 5 last night watching Neo Genesis evangelion on my touch... got to say that it was really good... im such a fan of mecha..



Yeah, Mech is one of my favorite types to watch. I really like the Gundam OO series... But, all time for Gundam is Wing. Jap. ver.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Aug 5, 2009)

When it comes to gundam.. seed is my favorite.. kira, athrun and the kick ass freedom what else would you want??


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> When it comes to gundam.. seed is my favorite.. kira, athrun and the kick ass freedom what else would you want??



Yeah, I need to watch Seed.. Well the bits I haven't seen.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

Gundam Wing is definitely one of them classics. it was the first series that i officially watched & owned the box set of


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

I am kinda Embarrassed to say that I really looked up at heero like some sort of a role model. Ive still got a dozen usernames for random places & forums that was 'heero' orientated.... I was 11-14 at the time. I really worshiped the guy, I watched gundam wing so many times but could never afford to get the 'perfect grade' Wing Zero Endless Waltz model (I always ran out of money buying tech stuff while in hong kong) then my mum got me it & Strike Freedom Lightning Edition as a gift.
I only asked for 1 & said if she couldnt find then 1 get the other one but she got both of them 

Heero is still the man!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2009)

its all about trowa with his HEAVYARMS yeahhhh  nice model kit you got there freedom haha,i need guyver 2 model to finish my collection of anime figures and i got exia gundam but i need finish building my armored core 3 model lmao i can't be asked right now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

I got 3 kits i need to finish off...... Destiny Gundam Extreme Blast Mode, Lukas's Strike + I.W.S.P (from Seed Frame Astray - which is like a customised Strike but with a ton of more weapons/addons) & finally I got an Armored Core AALIYAH (Pictured)







Lukas's Strike






just so you get some sorta idea what it looks like

that needs to be built

.:EDIT:.

Destiny Extreme Blast Mode


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking sweet Freedom! I would love to go and grab a Astray model. I love that model of Gundam. I'm still thinking of throwing the Red Astray on as my window Etching for my case.. Light it up in the etching!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got 3 kits i need to finish off...... Destiny Gundam Extreme Blast Mode, Lukas's Strike + I.W.S.P (from Seed Frame Astray - which is like a customised Strike but with a ton of more weapons/addons) & finally I got an Armored Core AALIYAH (Pictured)
> 
> http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs28/f/2008/049/7/1/03_AALIYAH_Armored_Core_4_by_RtotheYO.jpg
> 
> ...


that looks so sexyy!! i got the crest 2 model kit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

Id love to get it airbrushed on to a guitar. - thats the 1 think I have to do when i visit the U.S asside from hunt for cheap booze & hookers!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2009)

don'tttt be a disgrace to uss chinese and goo look for a chinese girl for your mum and daddd XD nah jokes lmao =p


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id love to get it airbrushed on to a guitar. - thats the 1 think I have to do when i visit the U.S asside from hunt for cheap booze & hookers!!



LOL, come to Nevada!.....
(free booze, gambling at the local grocery store and hookers are legal here)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2009)

anyone heard utadas new beautiful world mix for rebuild 2.0??  original version better as it has more meaningful instrulment plays


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, come to Nevada!.....
> (free booze, gambling at the local grocery store and hookers are legal here)



Hell while Im there maybe you can mod me a new case eh? all the beer you can drink for a full case mod. since you seem to be the man to go to about that stuff


----------



## MKmods (Aug 6, 2009)

ur welcome to stop by if you come out this way


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

All I have from Gundam Wing Endless Waltz are HG 1/144 of Deathscythe Custom, Heavyarms Custom and Sandrock Custom.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

I have perfect grade Wing... I've since lost it.. I did have a Heavyarms from Waltz... Gundam Zeta model as well as the big Zeta one with the cannon.. The one that was so dang much that you have to put it on a stand..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I have perfect grade Wing... I've since lost it.. I did have a Heavyarms from Waltz... Gundam Zeta model as well as the *big Zeta one with the cannon*.. The one that was so dang much that you have to put it on a stand..



Full Armour Zeta (or F.A.Z.Z) I had that one. it fell off the shelf twice & its now in a pile in a box somewhere beyond repair, you can only glue something back together so many times....

few of the kits i would love to have is Wing Zero looking like this.....







all torn up n shit  that would look awesome sitting/standing on my desk


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Full Armour Zeta (or F.A.Z.Z) I had that one. it fell off the shelf twice & its now in a pile in a box somewhere beyond repair, you can only glue something back together so many times....
> 
> few of the kits i would love to have is Wing Zero looking like this.....
> 
> ...





Yeah, I would love to have that on my desktop as well. 

As for the Fazz... Yeah, it fell a few times, good thing it did that onto my bed, but still fell.. lol.






that's my favorite picture of Wing Zero beat up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2009)

that pic brings me back to the days of windows 98...I always had that as my desktop wallpaper Or the 'dark' version


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that pic brings me back to the days of windows 98...I always had that as my desktop wallpaper Or the 'dark' version



yep, it sure does bring you back! Now you got me to think about looking for a model to build for the lol's..


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2009)

All right guys.. I got a request.. Romance Anime... I don't know anything of that.. Kimikiss a friend's lady threw at me.. but if I am to date a anime freak, what should I know??? Lol... My sister says shes a winner.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys.. I got a request.. Romance Anime... I don't know anything of that.. Kimikiss a friend's lady threw at me.. but if I am to date a anime freak, what should I know??? Lol... My sister says shes a winner.. lol



Ai Yori Aoshi and AYA: Enishi for the lighthearted comedy stuff.

Kimi ga Nozomu Eien (Rumbling Hearts) for the tragic tear-jerker stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

Kimi ga Nozomu Eien (aka Rumbling Hearts) is definately a tear jerker. one of the few animes to get an emotional response out of me - its very F'ed up in its own way... but its realistic. shit like that CAN happen to people, and how people act and react is definately very human.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Kimi ga Nozomu Eien (aka Rumbling Hearts) is definately a tear jerker. one of the few animes to get an emotional response out of me - its very F'ed up in its own way... but its realistic. shit like that CAN happen to people, and how people act and react is definately very human.



Yeah, it's actually one of my favorite anime, because it deals with human nature, in a more realistic manner than most anime.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 10, 2009)

Does The Boondocks count as anime?  I have some Japanese SonicX box sets lol


----------



## hat (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, The Boondocks is animated so I guess so... heh


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys.. I got a request.. Romance Anime... I don't know anything of that.. Kimikiss a friend's lady threw at me.. but if I am to date a anime freak, what should I know??? Lol... My sister says shes a winner.. lol



Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien
Ichigo 100%
Shuffle! 
Shuffle! Memories
Tsuki wa Higashi ni Hi wa Nishi ni -Operation Sanctuary
Onegai Teacher
Onegai Twins
I''s
I''s Pure
I''s Pure Bonus
Happiness!
5 Centimeters per Second
Clannad
Clannad ~After Story~
Kanon
Kanon (2006)
Air
Higashi no Eden
Toradora
Honey and Clover
Honey and Clover II


----------



## MKmods (Aug 10, 2009)

While I loved Ai Yori Aoshi (Another of the animes I bought to keep) You have to be careful with that type of anime.

If ur girlfriend/wife possesses any insecurity at all no girl/woman could ever live up to those standards. I would look for anime where the female character is more flawed.

For me and my limited experience with anime "Moribito: Guardian of the Sacred Spirit" was an excellent one to share with a GF

Another excellent one like entropy13 mentioned was "Air", sad but very good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys, thanks for the suggestions. I'll have to look into them and see if I can grasp wanting to watch that.. Knowing me I will since it's anime!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2009)

anybody heard the new beautiful world ending remix for rebuild 2.0?? its a good remix for a calm relaxing mood


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien
> 
> 5 Centimeters per Second



Makoto Shinkai's movies are a work of art. The three films are just breath taking on every angle since it even gets you thinking..

Three Movies:
Voices of a Distant Star
A Place Promised In Our Early Days
5 Centimeters Per Second

I'll have to look up the other ones.. I just thought i'd throw that out there for anyone else. 

Kurosagi01 I haven't heard of it yet.. gotta find it.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

*OMG about dam time...*

I picked up "Please:Teacher" from netflix and sat through it and although the idea was cool its execution sucked (another idiot but this time married to a hot wife thats afraid to kiss her)..

So when I heard there was a second in the series "Please:Twins" I was a bit leary.. I have no clue why they brought some of the people from "Teacher" to appear in "Twins" but "Twins" is a million times better and highly worth watching.(I havent laughed that hard in a long time) Finally a guy character that resembles a real teenager.

You can even skip "Teacher" all together as long as you knew the teacher was a half alien and the little creepy rag doll thing that magically appears every now and again is her link to her ships computer.

EDIT: Hey CS should that last sentence use that spoiler thing?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2009)

onegai teacher and onegai twins arent related, really. its just that anime has a genre where they do alternate reality spinoffs (futakoi/futakoi alternative, Mai hime/mai otome, FMP/FMP Fumoffu)


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, that makes a lot more sense...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Makoto Shinkai's movies are a work of art. The three films are just breath taking on every angle since it even gets you thinking..
> 
> Three Movies:
> Voices of a Distant Star
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSE0b-OHYKU here you go cold storm if you haven't found it  the link to download it is in the description


----------



## MKmods (Aug 13, 2009)

I just saw disk one of "Rurouni Kenshin" and I can see why it is so popular.. 

BIG thanks to all here that have given advice on what animes to watch.....


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> onegai teacher and onegai twins arent related, really. its just that anime has a genre where they do alternate reality spinoffs (futakoi/futakoi alternative, Mai hime/mai otome, FMP/FMP Fumoffu)



I completely forgot about futakoi alternative. I need to hunt that down again. Hilariously weird series.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the aviation themed _Porko Rosso_.  It seems to me that this show may have provided the background for Crimson Skies, which was a beautiful game on the original Xbox.  It's a great one to check out if you haven't seen it, and comes in either subtitles or in voice over featuring Micheal Keaton.

It's dang hard to go wrong with _Vampire Hunter _D.  Stumbled on this one after a binger session in college back in the early 90s, and I thought my mind was going to pop, especially when he starts talking to his pal in his hand.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 17, 2009)

Recommend me anime>comedy,school,eirotic


----------



## Wile E (Aug 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Recommend me anime>comedy,school,eirotic



Girls Bravo, perhaps?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 17, 2009)

will try it out in google to see.than i will inform if i liked it  Ty
P>S
ok this anime will do


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

All right guys... I'm looking for Gundam Kits that can be shipped to the US.. Not really looking for a cetain one at this time, just looking for a site that has the best selection.


----------



## Binge (Aug 17, 2009)

hobbywave.com, gundamstoreandmore.com, amazon.com~

Enjoy my friend


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> hobbywave.com, gundamstoreandmore.com, amazon.com~
> 
> Enjoy my friend



Thanks Binge, I'm going to probably order two from Amazon.. Pretty good prices.. I found another site while looking.. But forgot it because of it being at my RM's house.. lol

Well, I watched the whole series of Black Lagoon.. I gotta say.. it was a 5.. The ending was just wtf.. That's it??  But it did have some good action epi.

Now, I am probably going to watch, Zone of the Enders, or re-watch Madlax. I really liked how Madlax was on guns and girls.. lol.. Or, start Gundam Seed... I watched it here and there us style.. can't wait to see Japanese..


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks Binge, I'm going to probably order two from Amazon.. Pretty good prices.. I found another site while looking.. But forgot it because of it being at my RM's house.. lol
> 
> Well, I watched the whole series of Black Lagoon.. I gotta say.. it was a 5.. The ending was just wtf.. That's it??  But it did have some good action epi.
> 
> Now, I am probably going to watch, Zone of the Enders, or re-watch Madlax. I really liked how Madlax was on guns and girls.. lol.. Or, start Gundam Seed... I watched it here and there us style.. can't wait to see Japanese..



That's funny, I just finished Black Lagoon the other day, it's not an epic by any means, but it was still really enjoyable. It kept me interested.

I'm curently watching Project ARMS. It's pretty good so far. Storyline drags and gets repetitive sometimes, but overall enjoyable.

I think Melody of Oblivion is next on the list.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's funny, I just finished Black Lagoon the other day, it's not an epic by any means, but it was still really enjoyable. It kept me interested.
> 
> I'm curently watching Project ARMS. It's pretty good so far. Storyline drags and gets repetitive sometimes, but overall enjoyable.
> 
> I think Melody of Oblivion is next on the list.



 that's funny man! lol.. Yeah, I'm with you. It did keep me interested to want and watch it. But not epic.

I'll have to see, I think I've seen Project Arms... But knowing me I haven't...


----------



## MKmods (Aug 19, 2009)

I just finished watching AirGear again. (better the second time)

Thanks again guys for all the input on anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Mk, that's what where here for! I gotta watch Air Gear again. I think I stopped half way threw the series and forgot all about it! lol..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 19, 2009)

I notice I seem to enjoy these animes even more the second time (seems like I miss a lot the first time around)

After I finish Kenshin I think I will give Bleach a try

I was gonna see  Code Geass but it looks like the 3rd part has a long wait at Netflix...(I would hate to get all psyched in a series than have to wait a long time to see the last part, lol)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I notice I seem to enjoy these animes even more the second time (seems like I miss a lot the first time around)
> 
> After I finish Kenshin I think I will give Bleach a try



 

Yeah, I watch anime series a few times over. I all ways do a few things at once, so I do miss parts.. 

You'll have to get the movies also MK. The Kenshin movies.. You'll know even more about him. 

As for Bleach... English is up to 1** something, then the Japanese is 2** something.. There is a few differences and well.. There is a lot of fillers... LOTs.. Naruto does the same..  But, it is a great anime that still is going on.  IMHO


----------



## MKmods (Aug 19, 2009)

hey CS.. have you seen Kurau Phantom Memory yet?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> hey CS.. have you seen Kurau Phantom Memory yet?



I Think it's in my Que at Netflix but still haven't seen it.. I'll have to grab it after I turn in these 4 I have right now... Man, one's still from Dec. of last year.. Lol


----------



## MKmods (Aug 19, 2009)

having a job seems to be cutting into your anime too dam much....Tell the boss you need more anime time...
( its instant view.. I think you will like Kurau quite a bit, let me know)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> having a job seems to be cutting into your anime too dam much....Tell the boss you need more anime time...
> ( its instant view.. I think you will like Kurau quite a bit, let me know)



 Well, since it's Instant view, I'll have to turn on the 360 and watch it.. No way I'm going iE... I'm forced to use it via only way my ordering system allows us to view it... That's IT! lol

As for the bosses... Their crying I have tomorrow off.. Only day off this pay week..  

Story:

So, I live in a hurricane style area.. So, it doesn't help much that I also work at a hospital. We are a level 5 evac. Meaning if it's still a cat 5, we could stay if needed... Well... A few years ago, when I was just a grill cook and their peon, I brought everything I needed for a stay over at the hospital. The Director at the time felt that if He, and the chef had to stay, I do to... Thanks... Well, I then took my full body pillow, and sleeping bag into the Cafe, and threw it under my Pizza warming area, its about 10f by 6f in size.. I then said that's my sleeping area and if anyone has a problem, I know how to burn food! 

So, now they ask if I just sleep in my cutie hole every now and again..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 19, 2009)

mention to the bosses that if they get Netflix you wont bug them for a raise....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> mention to the bosses that if they get Netflix you wont bug them for a raise....



You mean, there is a thing called "raise"? When we did a thing a few years back, our first year doing a event called "death by chocolate" my bosses introduced me to the mayor of our city like this..

Mayor: and your name? (looking at me)

Chef: Oh he's our jackass.... Jack of all trades, but an ass because he does it all for little pay.. 

 

So, there isn't a thing called "raise" in my area.. Even if in less then 6 months your employee of the month twice..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 20, 2009)

what a great chef....(if he was a jerk he never would have said that)

That is one of the aspects that draws me to with anime... camaraderie.

enjoy the cool boss (99.9% of them arent)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> what a great chef....(if he was a jerk he never would have said that)
> 
> That is one of the aspects that draws me to with anime... camaraderie.
> 
> enjoy the cool boss (99.9% of them arent)



lol.. He was a great boss.. The new chef is also.. I've only had one boss so far in my life, working still at my first job, where he tried to get me fired.. Saying I was stealing and so forth... I couldn't believe it at all... He's long gone.. lol.. 


Yeah, that would be one of the aspects that would draw most people to Anime.. Me... It has a deeper meaning then a person that just "acts"


----------



## MKmods (Aug 20, 2009)

lol working with food and stealing go hand in hand....(gots to sample)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You mean, there is a thing called "raise"? When we did a thing a few years back, our first year doing a event called "death by chocolate" my bosses introduced me to the mayor of our city like this..
> 
> Mayor: and your name? (looking at me)
> 
> ...


Gotta love the camaraderie in a good kitchen. Our kitchen is like that as well. Small place, and we have one black guy that works with us. Nothing but racial jokes all day long. lol. Now if only the owner wasn't a complete twat. lol.

Cooks are a different breed in most cases. More likely to treat their coworkers like family than most other professions.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol working with food and stealing go hand in hand....(gots to sample)



To bad it wasn't food he was referring to.. Lol..  He was a joke anyway.. Scared that I knew to much on how to do his job.. The best example of a "stan"


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Gotta love the camaraderie in a good kitchen. Our kitchen is like that as well. Small place, and we have one black guy that works with us. Nothing but racial jokes all day long. lol. Now if only the owner wasn't a complete twat. lol.
> 
> Cooks are a different breed in most cases. More likely to treat their coworkers like family than most other professions.



Man, I didn't even see that till today.. 


yeah, in our kitchen we have both a black guy (he's a Zimbabwean), a Rican, and Mex, and a old retired Army cook..  We have some stories to tell.. lol.. 


I'm with you also on the family thing. We act like a family more then anything else.. Its quite a good feeling.. Not to have a burden of it being a straight forward blood shed of a work place..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 21, 2009)

*Funny story...*

Ok I am going through my anime collection (all 2 titles of it) and notice I am missing disk 3 of Ai Yori Aoshi so I spend a day and a half taking my whole room apart and cant find the disk..
I notice I have a disk from netflix and no sleeve to send it back with (still takes a few more hours of searching before it hits me) I sent my new Ai disk back to netflix in a sleeve for one of their movies... I chat with Netflix and they have no clue what the hell Im talking about and say they never received any extra disks (fricken liars),,,
Thank god for eBay (tons of Ai Yori there for a couple bucks a disk)

So the moral of the story is when you get old life sucks and you do stupid things with more frequency....

Ok back to the topic...Hey CS seen Kurau yet? I got tired of waiting for you to say how great it was so I started watching it again myself(great story)

If anyone knows of any anime similar to Kurau please let me know, I will forever be in ur debt

EDIT- Hey CS you asked earlier for romantic anime stuff. I just saw "Whisper of the Heart", its an excellent find.


----------



## razaron (Aug 23, 2009)

goddamnit the manga Billy bat is just to to tooo awesome. i think its a sin to be that awesome. every one should read it.

i can finally watch anime after 29 strenous days without my beauty's.

@MK, is ai yori aoshi any good was thinking of watching but the title seems shoujo-ish.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll have too look Billy Bat up.. see if it's any good for my taste.

I've been the last few nights watching Ergo Proxy... Its different, I gotta throw that out there.. But, I gotta say. Re L is HOT!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> But, I gotta say. Re L is HOT!



you are not alone!


----------



## razaron (Aug 23, 2009)

ergo proxy is quite good watched the first ep gonna watch the rest after i catch on anime that i left behind, somehow reminds me of aeon flux (charlize theron included lol).


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you are not alone!



 I didn't think i would be! lol..



razaron said:


> ergo proxy is quite good watched the first ep gonna watch the rest after i catch on anime that i left behind, somehow reminds me of aeon flux (charlize theron included lol).




Yeah, it has that feel to it.. I was almost surprised that I liked it to be honest..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2009)

the power brick to my external hdd which houses my 600gb of anime died sometime last night (im guessing while i was asleep) so until i decide to get a replacement sata caddy or hooked up internally (muhhahaa) there will be no anime for me    Im stuck with a poorly emulated version of Gundam Dynasty 2, not to mention all my porn was on that drive too.....


CURSE YOU AQUA SCUMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the power brick to my external hdd which houses my 600gb of anime died sometime last night (im guessing while i was asleep) so until i decide to get a replacement sata caddy or hooked up internally (muhhahaa) there will be no anime for me    Im stuck with a poorly emulated version of Gundam Dynasty 2, not to mention all my porn was on that drive too.....
> 
> 
> CURSE YOU AQUA SCUMMM!!!!!!!





Sorry... keeping the pron on there also.. I bet it's a pain because of the loss.. Sorry to hear that man.. Very Sorry.. But the Pron just got me laughing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have too look Billy Bat up.. see if it's any good for my taste.
> 
> I've been the last few nights watching Ergo Proxy... Its different, I gotta throw that out there.. But, I gotta say. Re L is HOT!



Rumour has it - she was modeled after Amy Lee (Evanescence)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Rumour has it - she was modeled after Amy Lee (Evanescence)



Yeah, it would look like it.

When I saw this over at GN I had to post it here!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 23, 2009)

Lulz!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Lulz!



The guys Deviant Art is pretty good. Both his comics of Death Note, and everything else.


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 23, 2009)

That's also the last one word post you'll see from me unless I go on here partially sober again (just got back from a barbecue and I'm NOT going to bed at half 10...
I'll check out his other death note strip tomorrow morning when I'm more awake.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have too look Billy Bat up.. see if it's any good for my taste.
> 
> I've been the last few nights watching Ergo Proxy... Its different, I gotta throw that out there.. But, I gotta say. Re L is HOT!



I liked Ergo Proxy a lot. It was different.


----------



## morpha (Aug 24, 2009)

Ergo Proxy is great. I love the OP theme song.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 24, 2009)

How can you separate the subtitles in a .mkv file to a .sub, .srs etc. file format?

I wanted to convert the .mkv files into something my new phone can play (.avi, .mp4) WITH the subtitles. So far I'm only able to convert the file itself without the subtitles. The converter can include subtitles but as a separate file that must be selected and loaded during conversion of the file.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2009)

you'd have to demux the files into seperate audio, video and subtitle files and then recode them back together later in the formats you want.

dont ask me how to do that as i havent a clue - i'm still trying to figure out how to pronounce demux


----------



## mystikl (Aug 24, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> How can you separate the subtitles in a .mkv file to a .sub, .srs etc. file format?
> 
> I wanted to convert the .mkv files into something my new phone can play (.avi, .mp4) WITH the subtitles. So far I'm only able to convert the file itself without the subtitles. The converter can include subtitles but as a separate file that must be selected and loaded during conversion of the file.




Use MKVextract GUI to demux streams from mkv's (even subtitles).


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> How can you separate the subtitles in a .mkv file to a .sub, .srs etc. file format?
> 
> I wanted to convert the .mkv files into something my new phone can play (.avi, .mp4) WITH the subtitles. So far I'm only able to convert the file itself without the subtitles. The converter can include subtitles but as a separate file that must be selected and loaded during conversion of the file.


This is a little complicated, so bear with me.

It takes a little configuration, but if you have a proper codec pack (if not, grab this: http://cccp-project.net/ In fact, I suggest you uninstall any other codec pack, and just grab that one anyway), go to Haali Media Splitter's configuration app (located in the start menu under *Combined Community Codec Pack/Filters*), and set up your default languages like this:
















Next, download and install AVIsynth. http://sourceforge.net/projects/avi... 2.5/AviSynth 2.5.2/AviSynth_252.exe/download

Then download and install Super. (You can also use MediaCoder, if you tell it to use directshow decoding as well. It's the encoder I prefer, but is more difficult to use for a novice).

Run Super, and check the DirectShow Decode box. 






That part is very important for hard subbing styled subs. If you don't set up Haali properly, and use Haali, AviSynth and DirectShow Decoding, styled subs end up as plain, unstyled text. And .ass subs end up with extra characters, because the programs read the Italics, bold and other tags in the subs as text, and display the tags. Not only that, but subs that are placed over signs won't show up on the sign, but at the bottom of the screen instead.

Pick the settings that your phone can handle, point it to the file you want to convert, and start the process.

This is exactly how I convert for my iPhone. It took weeks for me to finally figure out the right combination of progs to pull this off. lol.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Wile E. I'll be going through your instructions now. Don't worry about the first step though, I use CCCP for quite some time already.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 25, 2009)

I cant believe what an idiot I have been...I watch anime every night when I go to bed. I have a 17" LCD and I just watch till I fall asleep. I have been using the speakers built into the monitor and never thought much about it till I was at my bros house (50+" plasma and crazy surround sound) and we saw "Whisper of the heart" OMG!!! the soundtrack was spectacular (movie was great too)..

OK so I get home yesterday and thought why not hook my Logitech Z2300s to my bedroom TV and VOILA the anime is now 1000X better... I cant believe it took me so long to figure that out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2009)

Wile, I'll have to add that to the op if you don't mind.. I'll do it tomorrow.. Just getting home and Man, am I beat...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile, I'll have to add that to the op if you don't mind.. I'll do it tomorrow.. Just getting home and Man, am I beat...



My pleasure. Hard subbing anime can be such a PITA due to the relative lack of info. And if you do find info, it's old, or buried in a thread (like my post would be). Took forever for me to find a universal solution that did the job properly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My pleasure. Hard subbing anime can be such a PITA due to the relative lack of info. And if you do find info, it's old, or buried in a thread (like my post would be). Took forever for me to find a universal solution that did the job properly.



I'll add it to the OP tomorrow after work.

Yeah, it can be a pain. Not knowing where the stuff is and then you know me... I'll confuse a doctor saying I had chest pains.. lol... 

Thanks for the bits.


----------



## morpha (Aug 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I cant believe what an idiot I have been...I watch anime every night when I go to bed. I have a 17" LCD and I just watch till I fall asleep. I have been using the speakers built into the monitor and never thought much about it till I was at my bros house (50+" plasma and crazy surround sound) and we saw "Whisper of the heart" OMG!!! the soundtrack was spectacular (movie was great too)..
> 
> OK so I get home yesterday and thought why not hook my Logitech Z2300s to my bedroom TV and VOILA the anime is now 1000X better... I cant believe it took me so long to figure that out.



If you want to know a few more movies that are worth watching on a massive screen with surround sound (make sure you down*cough* buy the high def versions).

Paprika.
10 Centimeters Per Second.
The Place Promised in our Early Days.

Both have an animation quality that tops Studio Gibli easily.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

I just saw "The Place Promised" and it was cool, Il put the other 2 in my Queue....

I really got to get this 24" hooked up by Hdmi and I saw blue ray player the other day for $58.

The big screen is gonna be quite a bit down the road. But I am really gonna be picking up some more Z2300 sets to place all over my house...

Thx Morpha for the movies...


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 26, 2009)

Adding those to my q, thx Morpha


----------



## morpha (Aug 26, 2009)

Parika is probably the best one in the list. 

Ill let people know of any other high def drool quality movies that come out...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2009)

I finally decided to crack open my busted external HDD & integrate it into my pc (Yay, I got all my anime & Pr0n back!) & guess what, the drive itself is one of the best drives WD have ever made  'SE16' it rivals my F1 Spinpoints cuz of the platter density


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

I have one of the se16 640's also and really love it.

OK I have been watching a bunch of sweet and innocent anime for a while now and thought I would change it up and saw  	Elfen Lied, wow what a great anime (wish it was longer than 4 DVDs)..Really cool to watch, but not so much for kids

EDIT: one other tidbit... I just got an email from Netflix that they found my personal DVD I accidentally sent in and are returning it, Thanks Netflix


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2009)

hopefully If the prices get a little more competitive, I might get all WD hard drives for my next build. not that I have anything against samsung spinpoints of course. but i cant argue with £50 for 750gb


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have one of the se16 640's also and really love it.
> 
> OK I have been watching a bunch of sweet and innocent anime for a while now and thought I would change it up and saw  	Elfen Lied, wow what a great anime (wish it was longer than 4 DVDs)..Really cool to watch, but not so much for kids
> 
> EDIT: one other tidbit... I just got an email from Netflix that they found my personal DVD I accidentally sent in and are returning it, Thanks Netflix



Elfen Lied is one of my favorites(thus my avatar). Please tell me you watched it in Japanese tho. The English voices are terrible.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 26, 2009)

At first when I saw you say that before I was thinking WTF? 

Than I had a chance to hear it both ways on several animes and ever since I have been watching in Japanese (my wife was Japanese and I loved listening to her speak)

I saw the first 2 DVDs, the last 2 get here tomorrow and I am so psyched...



FreedomEclipse said:


> hopefully If the prices get a little more competitive, I might get all WD hard drives for my next build. not that I have anything against samsung spinpoints of course. but i cant argue with £50 for 750gb



I was at frys electronics this weekend and picked up a 250gig F1 Raid Class for $19US, they had the reg F1 TB HDDs RETAIL! for $64..I cant believe how cheap storage is now...


----------



## morpha (Aug 27, 2009)

I prefer Samsung hdd's over western digital. That said, the only WD hdd i have is a green power and it sucks.... it only reads at 60mb/s 

My opinion may be  a little skewed.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Elfen Lied is one of my favorites(thus my avatar). Please tell me you watched it in Japanese tho. The English voices are terrible.



I didn't know the English dub is terrible. I "acquired" the anime with Japanese voice and English subs...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> I didn't know the English dub is terrible. I "acquired" the anime with Japanese voice and English subs...



I actually bought it after watching the fansubs, because I liked it so much.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok just finished watching Elfen Lied and it was pretty good. 

I also finished Noein, now that was fantastic even with the sound being out of sync at Netflix..Hard to imagine Quantum Mechanics and 12year olds in the same movie being interesting but I really loved it


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2009)

Reason anime became huge in your life
 - many of my friends is fans of animes, and I also want to go to japan, so anime is my first start.
Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
 - InuYasha (see my avatar) - that is so damn cool
 - Toradora - I like anime with loli character, so this one is nice
 - Shakugan no Shana - this is awesome
 - Hayate no Gotoku! - I always like comedy anime
Favorite places to go and watch or get anime
 - I always watch my anime on my laptop
 - I buy DVD's and download the HD version sometimes


any news for the new inuyasha this fall??


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

I really liked Elfen Lied. Made you feel all fuzzy in side watching it! lol..

Noein was good for what I have seen so far.. I've only watched a few episodes. Trying now to finish watching Fate/Stay Night... Sad the see that


Spoiler



Saber is King Arthur ...  But known if you look it up, she's Arturia Pendragon... Female Arthur.. 




Now, Wile, I added your post to the op. I'll see if I can do a copy and paste in a few to see if I can grab the pictures also..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 28, 2009)

I must say Elfin Lied was a bit more adult than I like my "cartoons", and there were a couple of scenes that were a bit much but it didnt give me that "creapy" feeling like I got from My-Hime

So.. CS did you see Kurau yet?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2009)

so..
any news with the new anime this fall??


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I must say Elfin Lied was a bit more adult than I like my "cartoons", and there were a couple of scenes that were a bit much but it didnt give me that "creapy" feeling like I got from My-Hime
> 
> So.. CS did you see Kurau yet?




I haven't had the chance to watch it. I keep forgetting that it's on Netflix so I haven't watched it. 

Yeah, Elfin Lied was a little "adult" but I'm all ways for anything and everything.. I need to finish My-Hime. 




AhokZYashA said:


> so..
> any news with the new anime this fall??



I haven't looked into anything for the fall myself. But should see if Anime news website has it up yet..


----------



## MKmods (Aug 28, 2009)

I have Kenshin Disks 6,7,8 and 9 to keep me busy this weekend...Now I wish I had gone with 8 dvds at Netflix, lol



AhokZYashA said:


> so..
> any news with the new anime this fall??


Sorry I am way too new to have any clue about future stuff..But im sure there will be a few that drop by with news.


----------



## morpha (Aug 29, 2009)

such a dubious question. Do you mean Anime being released in Japan?
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=schedule
or anime being released in America?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2009)

of course in japan..
and also I'm in Indonesia

it's hard to search for new animes on high quality here


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Fall Anime:


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2009)

sweeeeet, railgun and DTB II


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow... I'm with you Mussels on it being sweet to see another DTB... Whats even better is Inuyasha "Final Act"

This fall season looks to be nice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Inuyasha Final Act?

on AS???

Did the creator of the Manga Continue making more?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InuYasha#Anime

btw Dragon Ball Kai should be interesting, when I get a Chance to Compare it to Dragon Ball Z

Didn't Know Disney's Stich was Popular Internationally.


----------



## morpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks entrophy13. That sites bookmarked.

For those who dont know already. Fairy Tale should be good. Its a story about Bounty Hunter Mages and their Guild: Fairy Tale. 
The style is very much alike One Peice.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I really liked Elfen Lied. Made you feel all fuzzy in side watching it! lol..
> 
> Noein was good for what I have seen so far.. I've only watched a few episodes. Trying now to finish watching Fate/Stay Night... Sad the see that
> 
> ...




We think so much alike. I just finished Fate Stay Night. Bittersweet is the best description for it. Liked it a lot.

Just before that, I watched Melody of Oblivion, and it was also very good. One thing I didn't like about it tho, 



Spoiler



was their choice to use so much ecchi. With the very symbolic and somewhat serious theme, it was just too out of place. Never thought I'd bitch about ecchi. lol.



I'm now watching Claymore. This is turning out to be another one of those anime that slipped thru the cracks on me somehow. I have no idea how I missed it before.


----------



## morpha (Aug 30, 2009)

I actually didnt like Claymore... probably because the main character is lacking any form of personality.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

morpha said:


> I actually didnt like Claymore... probably because the main character is lacking any form of personality.



I actually like that about her. 



Spoiler



That's the kind of personality many people develop when they had a hard or abusive upbringing. Detached is the best description of it I can think of.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> We think so much alike. I just finished Fate Stay Night. Bittersweet is the best description for it. Liked it a lot.
> 
> Just before that, I watched Melody of Oblivion, and it was also very good. One thing I didn't like about it tho,
> 
> ...



 nice Wile.. I guess I'll watch Claymore next... lol.. I just finished Fate, and Was thinking of Tsubasa Chronicle as my next anime... May have to change it now... I'm going on vacation in two weeks.. Might need to grab a netbook, just to have the ability to watch something while on the beach, and so forth... lol I get bored real fast!


----------



## morpha (Aug 30, 2009)

I can appreciate the realism behind it. But I dont have to like it.

its 'The Adventures of Rei Ayanami! WITH A SWORD!'


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

morpha said:


> I can appreciate the realism behind it. But I dont have to like it.
> 
> its 'The Adventures of Rei Ayanami! WITH A SWORD!'



Never said you had to like it. Was just pointing out why I do, that's all.

And that description is spot on.  Which also further explains why I like it and you don't. I love Evangelion's characters.



Cold Storm said:


> nice Wile.. I guess I'll watch Claymore next... lol.. I just finished Fate, and Was thinking of Tsubasa Chronicle as my next anime... May have to change it now... I'm going on vacation in two weeks.. *Might need to grab a netbook, just to have the ability to watch something while on the beach, and so forth... lol I get bored real fast!*


Hahahahahaha! I've been thinking of grabbing a Netbook just so I can have stuff to do while we are away, because I get bored so easily.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Never said you had to like it. Was just pointing out why I do, that's all.
> 
> And that description is spot on.  Which also further explains why I like it and you don't. I love Evangelion's characters.
> 
> ...





Wile... Stop getting into my BRAIN! Its like we have are waves going in the same way.. I guess its the profession that where both in


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile... Stop getting into my BRAIN! Its like we have are waves going in the same way.. I guess its the profession that where both in



lol. I forgot the similarities even go so far as our profession. Now all that remains is we teach you some taste in music.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. I forgot the similarities even go so far as our profession. Now all that remains is we teach you some taste in music.



Lmao... I listen to all Music.. Got tons of old rock, and such... Just like the flow of some rappers. Not like I don't have almost every album that one has ever put out. Chamilitary Mayne for life. Come on, when's the last time you heard a rapper not curse on a single album, and still go platinum? Plus get heavy weights do the same for him on that Album?


----------



## morpha (Aug 30, 2009)

unless its about jpop your getting a bit off-topic. take it PM's please.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

morpha said:


> unless its about jpop your getting a bit off-topic. take it PM's please.



My thread man. If you don't like it. can go somewhere else.


----------



## morpha (Aug 30, 2009)

While the matter of ownership of things on this forum is debatable.

COULD you please try to be mindful of the fact that there are a number of people who's email boxes get spammed with copies of your discussion to 1 particular member of the boards.

While going off-topic in a thread is not a violation of any rule. Some moderators would cull it nonetheless.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

morpha said:


> While the matter of ownership of things on this forum is debatable.
> 
> COULD you please try to be mindful of the fact that there are a number of people who's email boxes get spammed with copies of your discussion to 1 particular member of the boards.
> 
> While going off-topic in a thread is not a violation of any rule. Some moderators would cull it nonetheless.



Yes, Masta, I'll do whatever you want. 

If you have a problem with the email box being spammed, turn off the feature in TPU. Easy enough fix.. Or, set up a email account just for the forum it self.. 

if you feel I need to reprimanded for going off, then feel free to send it to a mod. If you want, I'll even pm ya a name or two that would like to just hit me with 15 points probably.. 

It was just a few post that even went off topic.. Not like it was two-three page worth of it..


Plus, this isn't for forum style itself.. It's a Club.. we're bound to even go off topic now and again.. 

Now, King Morpha wants this to go back on topic. Lets do so. 

Do you guys think that Tenjou Tenge  should have more episodes then what they made??


----------



## MKmods (Aug 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Do you guys think that Tenjou Tenge  should have more episodes then what they made??



Are you joking? I think all the good anime's should continue forever.....So all you animators get the hell back to work....

All I need is cable TV with the Anime channel, Food TV and Discovery and im set...(screw all the rest of the channels)


----------



## morpha (Aug 30, 2009)

They originally planned for a second season. the OVA that came after the series was meant to lead into it...

but looks like it never happened. That OVA just annoyed me, it started a new storyline and didnt resolve anything.

At some stage ill have to read the Manga. OH!Great (name of the mangaka) was previously a hentai artist.. But he sucked. so im glad he changed fields.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Are you joking? I think all the good anime's should continue forever.....So all you animators get the hell back to work....
> 
> All I need is cable TV with the Anime channel, Food TV and Discovery and im set...(screw all the rest of the channels)




Man, if you could just pay for the cable channels you needed. I would be all set with just not even 10 channels... Oh, do have to have a major news channel, and local... lol.. 

Yeah, I'm with you on the fact that all great anime should have more then one season if it can do so... Man, I was heart broken with Code Geass ended... Yeah, it did it good, but still...



morpha said:


> They originally planned for a second season. the OVA that came after the series was meant to lead into it...
> 
> but looks like it never happened. That OVA just annoyed me, it started a new storyline and didnt resolve anything.
> 
> At some stage ill have to read the Manga. OH!Great (name of the mangaka) was previously a hentai artist.. But he sucked. so im glad he changed fields.



I keep on forgetting that they had that OVA. I have it, but have never watched it because probably of the fact you mentioned.. Its a pain to just get lost in thinking... Whats going ot happen and so forth... I remember doing that with the Blood: Last Vampire OVA... I still need to watch the live action Movie of it.. From what friends have said... It's good..

Morpha, check the op to see if I have forgot any sites for Manga to read... Manga and myself is a bad combo... Ask me about American Comics and we can talk... lol


----------



## MKmods (Aug 30, 2009)

I am getting so crazy for Kenshin (up to DVD 9) I keep humming that stupid "freckles" song.... I realize its gonna end and just like when Utawarerumono and Noein ended I was so pissed

(Code Geass is in my queue, just waiting for all the disks to be there)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am getting so crazy for Kenshin (up to DVD 9) I keep humming that stupid "freckles" song.... I realize its gonna end and just like when Utawarerumono and Noein ended I was so pissed
> 
> (Code Geass is in my queue, just waiting for all the disks to be there)



To me, I thought that I was fine with the ending of Kenshin.. They did a great job at ending it.. Like DBZ before GT.. it was good, and they did make it to where they could add more.. GT was good, but not the same feeling as DBZ.. felt rushed to me.. Don't know if anyone else felt the same way.

There's a lot of anime where you think wth on the ending.. Like how can they... I wish they could make another season of Full Metal Panic.. Love the humor of that... Or, sh1t.. even second season of Desert Punk.. I never laughed so hard watching an anime as I did with that one.


----------



## morpha (Aug 30, 2009)

im a big fan of kenshin aswell. though im not quite sure what your worried about with it though.. I have yet to finish Utawarerumono or watch Noeien at all.

Just guessing that you might be worried about a lack of an ending. Which is usualy what happeneds to anime. Kenshin DOES have an ending and its a good one.
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=195


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

morpha said:


> im a big fan of kenshin aswell. though im not quite sure what your worried about with it though.. I have yet to finish Utawarerumono or watch Noeien at all.
> 
> Just guessing that you might be worried about a lack of an ending. Which is usualy what happeneds to anime. Kenshin DOES have an ending and its a good one.
> http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=195





Yeah, I have to agree that Kenshin has a ending that is well worth watching.. Makes you even watch the series again, and again..

As for my Tribute Case for Kenshin... It's in the works of being on paper... I still gotta do the etching for that window on my case to be done with the Gundam theme.. Just don't know which Gundam I really want to put on the window... So many good ones... I'm leaning towards Gundam-00... Just cause its a newer case... Plus I have the logo on the front.. lol.. But only because I like the idea of if I was in there shoes... But, I'd suck at the piloting it! lol


----------



## MKmods (Aug 30, 2009)

morpha said:


> im a big fan of kenshin aswell. though im not quite sure what your worried about with it though.. I have yet to finish Utawarerumono or watch Noeien at all.


Im not worried..(more bummed)
What happens when I watch a series(10hrs +) I become attached to the characters as opposed to just a 1 1/2 hour movie where I can let go and move on...

it just sucks, kind of like losing a friend..One thing I really enjoy is all of you sharing your tips for anime series. Its a blast as I keep finding more great ones...

So heres to all of you


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Im not worried..(more bummed)
> What happens when I watch a series(10hrs +) I become attached to the characters as opposed to just a 1 1/2 hour movie where I can let go and move on...
> 
> it just sucks, kind of like losing a friend..One thing I really enjoy is all of you sharing your tips for anime series. Its a blast as I keep finding more great ones...
> ...



Just do what we all do.. buy the series, if you can find it cheap, and watch over and over again! lol..

Now I was looking at wall papers.. Anyone heard of Sengoku Basara? I know it's the name of the Ps2 game called, in the US, "Devil King".. But I haven't seen it even been shown as a anime... So, anyone seen it? any good? The picture makes you think of Ronin Warriors.. I love that series! Looking for it now!


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just do what we all do.. buy the series, if you can find it cheap, and watch over and over again! lol..
> 
> Now I was looking at wall papers.. Anyone heard of Sengoku Basara? I know it's the name of the Ps2 game called, in the US, "Devil King".. But I haven't seen it even been shown as a anime... So, anyone seen it? any good? The picture makes you think of Ronin Warriors.. I love that series! Looking for it now!



It (Sengoku Basara) is my favorite anime listed in the first page. 

The first season's finished already (April to July), the second season will be next year.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> It (Sengoku Basara) is my favorite anime listed in the first page.
> 
> The first season's finished already (April to July), the second season will be next year.



Well, that counts me out. I hate watching a series, only to realize that there is more due out after I've finished. That always bums me out. I'll check it out when the second season is finished.


----------



## morpha (Aug 31, 2009)

same here Wile E. 

it drives me nuts having to wait for more to come out....

Though I did follow Major s5 and Hajime no Ippo s2 as they are/were coming out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Well, that counts me out. I hate watching a series, only to realize that there is more due out after I've finished. That always bums me out. I'll check it out when the second season is finished.





morpha said:


> same here Wile E.
> 
> it drives me nuts having to wait for more to come out....
> 
> Though I did follow Major s5 and Hajime no Ippo s2 as they are/were coming out.




I count as 3.. three in a row.

I won't watch any anime now unless i know it's finished... It's not worth the wait.. Well, I watch bleach, but you never know "when" that will really stop.. I've watched to much with Netflix to really hate it.. Wait 3 months, then get three episodes.. PITA... Dubs are way better.. lol


----------



## morpha (Aug 31, 2009)

I gave up on the Bleach and Naruto anime's and went to the manga which comes out just as frequently and without the filler...
Naruto manga is great.. Wish I could say the same for BLEACH. Unfortunately bleach manga sucks... the fights really do need to be animated for it too be good.
ONE PEICE, for those who like it.. has heaps fo filler but its awesome filler. filler you dont even notice is there. they turn filler into an art-form.

Lets not get into the Subs Vs. Dubs thing.... or should we? it really is such a controversial issue. My standing argument is that there are some subs i like. But the majority are done poorly and just sound lame. in Japan A Seiyuu has to FIGHT for work... so only the best get roles in anime.
in America.. you just have to give Dan Green a Blowie to get into a anime dub.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 31, 2009)

Nah, I'm with you the subs vs dubs.. You just gotta like it in order to listen and watch.. 

 on the America stuff...


As for Manga.. Wish  I could get into it.. gotta read it more often


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Well, that counts me out. I hate watching a series, only to realize that there is more due out after I've finished. That always bums me out. I'll check it out when the second season is finished.




Which means you'll have to wait for more than 2 years for that series? You're missing out a lot already.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 31, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> In the first season, it was about Oda Nobunaga being the bad guy.
> 
> In the second season, it will be about Toyotomi Hideyoshi being the bad guy.
> 
> ...





I got the "Spoiler" function going for a reason!!!




Spoiler



blah


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> In the first season,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, spoiler tags would've been nice. I fixed you quote the way you should've done it. Not trying to be mean, but please refrain from posting such blatant spoilers like that in the future. It's not like it's against the rules or anything, it's just a little inconsiderate. Again, not trying to be mean. Just some advice. More serious anime places would've crucified you, or even warned/banned you for that.

And yes, I'll wait for 2 more years. If I watch all the first season now, I'll still have to wait to years to finish it, so I don't really see a difference.

Now, if each season is a stand alone series that comes to a full conclusion, then I'll break my "wait for it to finish" rule. If each season leads into the next, forget it. I'm waiting. The only other time I'll break my waiting rule, is if the content of the anime is something I'm already very familiar with, like Rebuild of Evangelion. I watched You Are Not Alone, but I'm already so familiar with the story line and universe, that I don't feel the need to worry about when they release every subsequent episode.

There's nothing I hate more than having to wait to finish a story. Being left hanging is infinitely worse than just waiting for everything to begin with.

For instance, I still haven't watched any of Hellsing Ultimate, because I never read the manga, and it's totally different than the original anime. I'll just wait till it finishes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2009)

Not only that for Hellsing Ultimate... It took almost a year, if I'm remembering right" for them to even come out with the last few episdoes of it themselves. But, I could be wrong... I've been waiting to get the whole series myself... I don't care to much on how manga is different from the anime.. I mean, you got stuff like Full Metal Alchemist that was, in some parts, different from the manga to the Animed series. Samurai Deeper Kyo is TOTALLY different from the Manga to the Series.. And the series was out for a few years before the Manga was ever even wrote up...


Now, I know some may say this isn't "anime" or what not... But it's big in some since of art style and so forth... Just read my Sig and click the link if you don't know any "major" news that happened on the US side of things.. I can't wait to see what they have instore with the new merger...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 1, 2009)

Wooo Hooo a new favorite.....Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple

If you look up the word "weenie" in the dictionary you are gonna see his face there...But I never laughed so hard at a cartoon...


----------



## morpha (Sep 1, 2009)

Kenichi was funny as.... The manga is ongoing from the anime and I intend on picking it up at some stage.

It drove me nuts how the romantic subplot was just forgotten towards the end of it though. I hate that.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 1, 2009)

I just saw the first disk, Im gonna watch the second one right now. 

One thing I REALLY like is one disk is 2hours 24min and the other is 2hr 48min.. I was getting tired of other animes having like an hour or an hour and a half...These are packed with episodes.
(this is definitely one to add to the collection (lol, my collection of 2))


----------



## morpha (Sep 1, 2009)

its 50 eps long... they were probably trying to keep the disk count down.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Spoiler



Per se they are not spoilers. It's like me posting something about the JFK movie and said that the lead character was assassinated. Or to make it anime-related, like saying that in the anime "Le Chevalier D'Eon", King Louis XV was relatively famous in the beginning of his reign but not so as he died, and that the seeds of revolutionary discontent was starting to "bloom" so to speak.

They are historical events, even if you never knew about the anime you might have read about the events from a history book. In my case I already knew about that period in Japan (from 1580s to 1600s) so I must have gotten some "spoilers" already even before the first season was out?

If you INDEED consider that as spoilers (as I've read about them during high school, i.e. there weren't even plans about making a Sengoku Basara anime, and that I haven't heard of the Le Chevalier D'Eon anime yet) then I'll just edit it out.



No need to answer the one in spoiler tags in this post, unless you really want to. My head really hurts and I think I've failed my last two exams.


----------



## razaron (Sep 1, 2009)

trinity blood is only 24 episodes and its got 6 episode dvds (just finished it twas awesome)
my list of anime too watch seems to never end, for every series i watch i download another 5 lol.

what good violent manga are there, i read wolf guy the other day and it put me in the mood for blood, hehehahaha (psycho laugh)
the manga to kenichi is good once you start reading it  you wont stop, reccomend it to anyone whos watched the anime (or not).


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm...Basilisk?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, it really sucks that Trinity Blood was only 24epi. really sucks..


----------



## morpha (Sep 2, 2009)

I caught the end of an anime called Blassreiter at a convention recently...

I gotta get my hands on that. It looks sweet. Anyone seen it?


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm curious how anyone thinks of Code Geass and Eureka 7?

The main character design (too girly) made me don't want to watch Code Geass at first, but once I started to watch it, it really changed my mind.

I watched the first ep of E7, and I couldn't get into it.
I dislike the main character for some reason, way too ordinary, I don't know exactly why 


Spoiler



I feel that the way he beats other LFO when it's his 1st control an LFO is not really convincing, and stuffs about it's not the LFO's power, but the one who control it.


Or maybe because I couldn't grab the story in the 1st ep (boring), and discourage me to watch the next one.


----------



## morpha (Sep 2, 2009)

Code Gaess is a CLAMP anime. (card captor sakura, fruits basket, XXXholic) its their style to have girly characters because they primarily market to the Shoujo market. What did you expect?

Eureka 7.. Did anyone get deja vu with Wolfs Rains ending with that? or was it just me....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't really remember Wolf Rains ending.. I don't if it was because I was drifting in and out of sleep when I watched it or what... I remember the primice of what it's about. Don't ask names of the characters. lol.. But, I guess I'll have to rewatch it in order to remember.. lol

As for the other thing at hand. Yeah, it felt like a "girl" style build to Code Geass. Not to much of Eureka 7, but more with Code Geass. 


As for what I decide to watch...Basilisk... I've been meaning to watch it, but never have.. Pretty different. Makes me want to watch Ninja Scroll's movies again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

im not much into anime and manga anymore... i only like the Hellsing OVA (we in Germany had a special german version in which the evil werent the nazis but lizard gods, only the first two episodes resembled the book version) but im sad, that my favorite Manga, Battle Angel Alita was never brought into anime form

as you see, the more bloody and realistic, the better


----------



## morpha (Sep 2, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita is F***ing AWESOME!

but your wrong.. it DID get made into a short OVA> which covers upto the end of the arc about the spine theif/ first love.

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=147

Its known as Gunnm in most countries (japanese title).

ALso for those who havent heard of it. Battle Angel Alita is inspired by Blade Runner. And is a steampunk cyber futuristic setting with lots of gore and a hot android lead.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm curious how anyone thinks of Code Geass and Eureka 7?
> 
> The main character design (too girly) made me don't want to watch Code Geass at first, but once I started to watch it, it really changed my mind.
> 
> ...



Never judge an anime by a single ep. I happened to really enjoy E7. It gets much more serious at points, and there is a good bit a character development. It just starts slow. I've watched it 3 times total already. lol.

As far as comparing it to Wolf's Rain, I don't remember it's ending either. It's been far too long. I'll have to rewatch it.

I also remember renting Battle Angel Alita ages ago at Hollywood, when they had like a single shelf worth of anime. lol.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItIXw9mK7fM


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

morpha said:


> I caught the end of an anime called Blassreiter at a convention recently...
> 
> I gotta get my hands on that. It looks sweet. Anyone seen it?



i have it in HD. good anime, albeit weird at times.


----------



## razaron (Sep 2, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItIXw9mK7fM



that looks kinda epic.

i just (started and) finished shigurui yesterday. its violence is beatiful i say.



Spoiler



like the part where a guy gets his bottom jaw punched off and they show it happening from inside his mouth.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anyone used www.watchanimeon.com?

I was watching Kenichi (they have most of the 50 episodes there) yesterday but after every few episodes they want you to buy a membership (or wait 54min to resume the episodes)

I dont care about the few $ to join (worth it to me ) just wondering since I am such a noob at this anime/internet stuff if it wise to do..


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2009)

I just torrent mostly from bakabt. Higher quality than any streaming site, and free. The downsides are having to have the storage available, and having to wait till it's downloaded completely before watching. The pros outweigh the cons, imho.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Wile E.. I just threw in a pair of TB hdds so im set for space for now...
(it wasent that long ago that I thought 20gigs was huge)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks Wile E.. I just threw in a pair of TB hdds so im set for space for now...
> (it wasent that long ago that I thought 20gigs was huge)



Dude, I bought the first 300something *M*B hard drive back in the day, and that was HUGE. My how times have changed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2009)

Man... I feel *young* I remember the first one I saw, that I could understand, was 3gb... I had a floppy, floppy, computer that my grandfather gave me when I turned 10.. Him and his group got one each for making a drug that was patented for the (ELL) company..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

I am dissecting a Vic 20 to put my Atom into...Its amazing in such a short time how things progressed (from about 28 years ago and used a cassette for storage) I would love to be around another 30 to see what is next...

Il be almost 80 and people will be laughing at me for using such a relic..


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I am dissecting a Vic 20 to put my Atom into...Its amazing in such a short time how things progressed (from about 28 years ago and used a cassette for storage) I would love to be around another 30 to see what is next...
> 
> Il be almost 80 and people will be laughing at me for using such a relic..



lol. Do you remember having to turn on file compression to just about double your drive space? lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2009)

All right, Remember what we went threw last page.. lol.. Anime talks..


I watched 12 episodes of Basilisk yesterday... Man, the anime is good! Hope to be able to see  it all tonight.. But, gotta do a few things before hand.. 

Finally RM is going to send back the dang movie he's had since December... Netflix is the sh1t! they never once called or emailed me asking for the disc.. just got their money and was fine with it.. 10 months almost..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

I remember very little, Basic was so boring to me...and MS wasent around yet. I used it for a week or so and threw it in the closet....I  got good at
10 let a=1
20 print a
30 let a=a+1
40 goto 20

Never touched another PC till probably about 1999

Remember im old and senile so I cant be expected to conform to staying on topic or internet protocol standards......

Ok back on topic
 I have been watching  	Neon Genesis Evangelion Platinum, Kenichi and saw the DVD 10 of Kenshin last night. I am really getting pissed I didnt buy the complete Kenshin on ebay now....(netflix has half the Kenshin DVDs on "Wait")

When I catch up with the bills Kenshin is a DEFINATE add to the collection...


----------



## morpha (Sep 3, 2009)

ahh how the times are changing...


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 3, 2009)

I like Baka (formerly Box) and get good quality from there...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I saw the first disk of 	Neon Genesis Evangelion Platinum, boy was that hard to watch.(every time I see that kid I want to kick his ass)

I also saw the first disk of Bleach...Now that made me want to watch more, Excellent.

I also managed to watch most of the 50 episodes of Kenichi and must say its going into the collection.. I just wish they would hurry and license the second half so I could get it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

Currently watching Spice & Wolf - somewhat short series, series II is only an OVA. its a bit boring to be honest - the story doesnt develop into much but Horo is pretty hawt....shes the only reason why i botherd watching all 13episodes..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, that looks like a good enough reason to watch an anime to me


----------



## morpha (Sep 4, 2009)

Short shows and movies always get higher rating from me. If you've opened an anidb.net account you can add me as a buddy and then you can see what ive watched, my reviews and my ratings.

currently watching "To Aru Majutsu no Index" - a show about a loli, espers and magicians. so far its been good. And the animation quality is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 4, 2009)

man, just got done watching Basilisk.. It was a good bloody anime.. But, wow.. the end was... I'm lost for words on how it ended.. But, then again, I can see that happening.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2009)

morpha said:


> Short shows and movies always get higher rating from me. If you've opened an anidb.net account you can add me as a buddy and then you can see what ive watched, my reviews and my ratings.
> 
> currently watching "To Aru Majutsu no Index" - a show about a loli, espers and magicians. so far its been good. And the animation quality is nothing to scoff at.



My favorite shows usually end up between 26 and 52 eps long. Any less, and it usually seems to rushed. Any more and it get boring. I just can't watch shows like Bleach, Naruto, or Inuyasha.


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2009)

to aru majutsu no index is good although it couldve been longer.and blood filled love stories like basilisk own.
spice and wolf currently has a airing proper second series (continuing from the ova) where they actually get somewhere.

kaiba looks like a good anime , its an epic tale of space and love. (i think you call that a space opera)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

razaron said:


> to aru majutsu no index is good although it couldve been longer.and blood filled love stories like basilisk own.
> spice and wolf currently has a airing proper second series (continuing from the ova) where they actually get somewhere.
> 
> kaiba looks like a good anime , its an epic tale of space and love. (i think you call that a space opera)



index is getting a spin off sequel about railgun


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2009)

to aru kagaku no choudenjibou, i read the manga its good. its got (attempted) lesbian incest. lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 4, 2009)

has anyone been watching the dragonball kai?? i was looking forward to but i don't feel any need of watching it again lol even though they cutted off a lot of thriller and re-done the animation i still don't feel any need of watching it


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> has anyone been watching the dragonball kai?? i was looking forward to but i don't feel any need of watching it again lol even though they cutted off a lot of thriller and re-done the animation i still don't feel any need of watching it



dragonball kai is absofrickinlutely awesome. its what dragon ball z would have been if they didnt punch each other in the same spot for a whole episode/episodes. its at episode 21 and goku's already left for planet namek.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey Cold, where did you find Basilisk?

Nvm. Found it.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 5, 2009)

has anyone seen Canaan? I just saw the first one and it was pretty interesting.

I found this at "Subbed Anime"

CANAAN anime series is a modern-day story centers on a group of people, from all walks of life, who are brought together in the Tokyo neighborhood of Shibuya by bizarre events with worldwide implications.

Note: CANAAN is an animated adaptation of the Nintendo Wii video game “428″, which is noted for being one of the few games to be have been awarded a perfect score by games publication Famitsu.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I spent my day off pretty well.. I've been reading at Onemanga Dogs.. I can't believe after over a thousand pages, I want to read more! lol.. 


As for Canaan, never heard of it.. Might have to see about seeing it later on.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 6, 2009)

Reading?  thats something we did BC (Before Computers) I didnt think it was still done...

I just saw the next 2 episodes and it gets even better. Great show and the opening theme (Mind as Judgement) kicks ass.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 6, 2009)

lol i've been reading the initial D manga and i'm up to chapter 75 atm and its completely different from the anime


----------



## morpha (Sep 6, 2009)

really? how so?
i really liked the anime... especialy how the animation stops sucking as much in the later seasons.

how does the manga differ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> has anyone seen Canaan? I just saw the first one and it was pretty interesting.
> 
> I found this at "Subbed Anime"
> 
> ...





Cold Storm said:


> Well I spent my day off pretty well.. I've been reading at Onemanga Dogs.. I can't believe after over a thousand pages, I want to read more! lol..
> 
> 
> As for Canaan, never heard of it.. Might have to see about seeing it later on.




I can now retract that statement that I never heard of it... lol.. I have it on my hdd... lol... well at lease Epi 1... Few weeks ago... lol


----------



## razaron (Sep 7, 2009)

ive only just recently started using bakabt since everyone uses it and one of my downloads hit 4mb/s


----------



## morpha (Sep 7, 2009)

hmm... a bittorrent tracker dedicated to anime... sounds relevant to my interests.

oh look someone else who uses CDdisplay to read manga.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've just registered with bakabt. It's certainly an improvement.  I'm entropy13 there, luckily enough it wasn't in use yet.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2009)

just a warning, talking about torrents is a very grey area with anime.

Probably best not to name the sites.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, I spent my weekend watching Bleach (saw 71 episodes) Dam that was a lot of anime.

Like Wile E said earlier 26-50 is good for an anime, 200+? I dont know if its possible to keep interest that long.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, I spent my weekend watching Bleach (saw 71 episodes) Dam that was a lot of anime.
> 
> Like Wile E said earlier 26-50 is good for an anime, 200+? I dont know if its possible to keep interest that long.



That's why they are saying that Drgaon Ball Kai is so much better then Dragon ball(z,GT) because of the fact that there isn't any sort of filler to make the anime last longer... You'll see it when you watch Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, Gundam Seed (at lease I felt that way with teh movies and it's what made me stop watching the series), Dragon Ball series... Hell, even Full Metal Alchimest had fillers and now their going to go back, redo what they feel needs to, and add the stuff in that was suppose to be in there in teh first place..

Yeah, I'm with Wile E on the fact that they don't need to have thousands of episodes to have a great anime. If you can get up to 26, 52, then you did quite well for your self. Or, at lease I think so.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah but... if you can have over 5 series about people stuck on a island i don't see why you cant have so any episodes on a anime...

Not that i enjoy fillers.. DBz had one episode with just explaining..


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 7, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Yeah but... if you can have over 5 series about people stuck on a island i don't see why you cant have so any episodes on a anime...
> 
> Not that i enjoy fillers.. DBz had one episode with just explaining..



Man, hating on gilligan island! . Nah, I get where your getting at, and I'm with ya on that whole thing. Bleach has even had episodes where they just say whats going on and that's it.. Which even sucks since they take up about 3 mins before the episode even starts talking about what happened the last dozen or so episodes... 

But, yeah, if Animes can go, and go, then I'm all for it.. Just hate the dang fillers that some of them have.. That's all I'm about..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 7, 2009)

honestly isant after 26-50 episodes just taking up space/time? While watching Bleach this weekend I think around episode 64 or so I would have been happy for it to end. They could have made Bleach2 the next gen to continue if they needed to keep the Bleach Cash cow generating revenue.

Well its gonna be interesting to see if I can keep interested watching the next 200 episodes, lol...

Speaking of cash cows, I just picked up Chobits on eBay (was like $20) and I looked at Bleach...  $179(15 dvds new) for the first 60 or so episodes....

I would have to sell my house to get all the DVDs, than where the hell would I put them all

Hey CS you mentioned not wanting to get a series started till it finished, I got so pissed watching Moribito's 4 DVds at Netflix only to find it was only half way and they didnt have the rest of the series..


----------



## human_error (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm really enjoying the new bleach filler arc they are going through, although i wish they would get the main arc over and done with without injecting a filler arc halfway through...At least Naruto shippuuden has gotten better to pick up for the lack of progress in bleach.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Yeah but... if you can have over 5 series about people stuck on a island i don't see why you cant have so any episodes on a anime...
> 
> Not that i enjoy fillers.. DBz had one episode with just explaining..



Yeah, but those types of shows don't really intend to have a cohesive plot to begin with. They're written with the intention of each episode being able to stand alone, without having to worry about an overall plot. Bleach, Naruto, Inuyasha, etc., etc., all have a main plot they follow, and it just doesn't take that many episodes to tell the story. Most of it is filler crap.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2009)

MKmods said:


> honestly isant after 26-50 episodes just taking up space/time? While watching Bleach this weekend I think around episode 64 or so I would have been happy for it to end. They could have made Bleach2 the next gen to continue if they needed to keep the Bleach Cash cow generating revenue.
> 
> Well its gonna be interesting to see if I can keep interested watching the next 200 episodes, lol...
> 
> ...


Head over to the torrent site mentioned earlier. They have it all. It's in Japanese only tho, iirc. Well worth the download. It's one of the box sets I plan to buy.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 8, 2009)

MK, are you talking about Seirei No Moribito?
If so check your PM inbox.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> MK, are you talking about Seirei No Moribito?
> If so check your PM inbox.



Yeah, that's what he's talking about. it's marketed as just Moribito over here in the US.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

some info for people:
First post in the thread has been updated saying not to talk about torrents and such in the thread.

Its borderline on TPU's rules, so just keep it to PM's.


Also, while the first post mentions CCCP and that it hasnt been updated in a year - they have updated beta versions which work beatifully under windows 7
http://www.cccp-project.net/beta/


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> some info for people:
> First post in the thread has been updated saying not to talk about torrents and such in the thread.
> 
> Its borderline on TPU's rules, so just keep it to PM's.
> ...



I didn't know there was beta stuff for CCCP... Why don't they just make it a full update?? Because they where waiting for Win7??

I'll add it to the op..

As for the warning. I just want to keep this thread clean and safe.. It seems that the first 100 pages have been great, but now where slacking on the fact of the talks of torrents.. I just want to keep this thread going guys. I don't want to see a person on this thread "banned" due to just talking about anime. Not something I'd be happy to hear about.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

the betas are a work in progress, but they're aiming at fixing any issue with win7 (such as aero getting disabled when playing movies, or subtitles being broken) - and they work well.

latest betas seem about improving performance with H264 files, fixing icon thumbnails and getting DXVA support working more reliably.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the betas are a work in progress, but they're aiming at fixing any issue with win7 (such as aero getting disabled when playing movies, or subtitles being broken) - and they work well.
> 
> latest betas seem about improving performance with H264 files, fixing icon thumbnails and getting DXVA support working more reliably.



So, the 9/01/09 version of the beta's should be the best to do? Also, does it need to have all 3 patches dled and used? Or, is the patches used for the "normal" dl products?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> So, the 9/01/09 version of the beta's should be the best to do? Also, does it need to have all 3 patches dled and used? Or, is the patches used for the "normal" dl products?



patches are for old versions, ignore those.

Just grab the latest - i always update as they come out, and have had no issues.

For some tips on setting it up, see the link in my sig about DXVA - most of it applies to vista as well (minus the codecs built in to 7 part)


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> patches are for old versions, ignore those.
> 
> Just grab the latest - i always update as they come out, and have had no issues.
> 
> For some tips on setting it up, see the link in my sig about DXVA - most of it applies to vista as well (minus the codecs built in to 7 part)





All right, I'll even add that to the op... I'll set up a "fix" section to the op so we can have easier access to it all.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.cccp-project.net/wiki/index.php?title=CCCP_Beta_Testing_Guide#Changelog

There's the changelog for the betas. I'm currently running the 09-01b beta. No issues so far, But I have noticed that in 7, I have to disable the MS H.264 and mpeg2 audio codecs altogether for ps3 media server to work properly. 

Win7 dsfilter tweaker can come in handy for setting priority on the video codecs. The only way I have found to stop the MS audio codec tho, is to rename/delete the codec completely eliminating it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2009)

Wile E said:


> http://www.cccp-project.net/wiki/index.php?title=CCCP_Beta_Testing_Guide#Changelog
> 
> There's the changelog for the betas. I'm currently running the 09-01b beta. No issues so far, But I have noticed that in 7, I have to disable the MS H.264 and mpeg2 audio codecs altogether for ps3 media server to work properly.
> 
> Win7 dsfilter tweaker can come in handy for setting priority on the video codecs. The only way I have found to stop the MS audio codec tho, is to rename/delete the codec completely eliminating it.



thanks Wile e, will add those too, seems I need to turn on my computer so i can update the op! lol.. Got 5 taps up trying to add to the op now... lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2009)

also, just a little something from the first page



> Then there is American Anime like Ben Ten, and shows like that. Yes, you can say that they are "Cartoons" but do you even know what the words Anime means?
> 
> 
> Anime is traditionally hand drawn, but computer assisted techniques have become quite common in recent years. The subjects of anime represent most major genres of fiction, and anime is available in most motion-picture media (television broadcast, DVD and VHS distribution, and full length motion pictures).
> ...



Anime comes from the word animation. its just that the japanese cant pronounce it.

The only reason anime and cartoons are different is that in america there is a (slowly weakening) preconception that "cartoons are for kids" - the japs realised different, and made a lot of mature, adult content with sexual themes, violence, and special effects that just cant be done in live action.

japanese cartoons (anime) come in everything from pokemon (for children) to elfen lied (for adults, with blood and gore)


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Resident Evil Degeneration can kind of be described as anime, if you stretch the term more than a little bit...
This was rented by my dad by accident (he thought that it was live action). It's what can be expected from resident evil films but in CGI, that is pretty much all that can be said about it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> also, just a little something from the first page
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks Mussels. I was wanting to have everyone look threw it and add what is needed to the op. I have no problem changing anything that is needed to the op.. if I haven't added it, throw me a pm or throw it here, and I'll make sure to get it done asap. Most of what I wrote when I started the thread was done on a touch screen while I was cashiering at work. Yeah, it was a big no no... lol



crazy pyro said:


> I think Resident Evil Degeneration can kind of be described as anime, if you stretch the term more than a little bit...
> This was rented by my dad by accident (he thought that it was live action). It's what can be expected from resident evil films but in CGI, that is pretty much all that can be said about it.



I would throw CGI as being anime itself. It was Animated in the process. No matter if it was fully done on computer, or halfly.. IMO it counts..


----------



## morpha (Sep 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> also, just a little something from the first page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



correct about the word 'anime' coming from the word 'animation'. The japanese steal lots of English words and end up shortening them.

Mussels is mostly correct however, Though they make anime for an older audience. Its only Manga which is seen as OKAY for all ages. Adults who watch anime are considered OTAKU which is an offensive slang term for anime fans. They are considered creepy and pathetic.

OTAKU = Japanese Anime fan.
WEEABOO = non-Japanese anime fan.
these two words are considered as offensive. such as NIGGA and SPIC.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> correct about the word 'anime' coming from the word 'animation'. The japanese steal lots of English words and end up shortening them.
> 
> Mussels is mostly correct however, Though they make anime for an older audience. Its only Manga which is seen as OKAY for all ages. Adults who watch anime are considered OTAKU which is an offensive slang term for anime fans. They are considered creepy and pathetic.
> 
> ...



Funnily enough, 20+yrs ago, otaku wasn't an offensive term. MTV (and other american inspired media) rotted the japanese brain into thinking that a person's image is their most important trait.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> correct about the word 'anime' coming from the word 'animation'. The japanese steal lots of English words and end up shortening them.
> 
> Mussels is mostly correct however, Though they make anime for an older audience. Its only Manga which is seen as OKAY for all ages. Adults who watch anime are considered OTAKU which is an offensive slang term for anime fans. They are considered creepy and pathetic.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the stuff. I'll try tomorrow after work and spend some time adding everything. I so far have made a word doc to set everything up. Got caught cleaning up from the MM case mod, and my uncles build... lol...


----------



## razaron (Sep 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> correct about the word 'anime' coming from the word 'animation'. The japanese steal lots of English words and end up shortening them.
> 
> Mussels is mostly correct however, Though they make anime for an older audience. Its only Manga which is seen as OKAY for all ages. Adults who watch anime are considered OTAKU which is an offensive slang term for anime fans. They are considered creepy and pathetic.
> 
> ...



otaku actually means fan(boy?) doesnt it. like a d&d otaku, for example. while on the subject of random japanese that non-japanese speaking people know where the hell does "mai waifu" (my wife) come from? lol


just finished darker than black it somewhat reminds me of baccano


----------



## morpha (Sep 9, 2009)

Mai Waifu is something 4channers started saying to make fun of the ENGRISH that japanese speak... like most things that come from 4chan its dumb and was mostly used in reference to a HENTAI game. In this case called Virtual Girl something or rather...a game that had some rather advanced character customization and a very active modding fanbase.


----------



## razaron (Sep 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> Mai Waifu is something 4channers started saying to make fun of the ENGRISH that japanese speak... like most things that come from 4chan its dumb and was mostly used in reference to a HENTAI game. In this case called Virtual Girl something or rather...a game that had some rather advanced character customization and a very active modding fanbase.



meh. and here i was getting my hopes up thinking its from a good eroge or manga. damn you 4chan damn you to hell.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 9, 2009)

morpha said:


> correct about the word 'anime' coming from the word 'animation'. The japanese steal lots of English words and end up shortening them.
> 
> Mussels is mostly correct however, Though they make anime for an older audience. Its only Manga which is seen as OKAY for all ages. Adults who watch anime are considered OTAKU which is an offensive slang term for anime fans. They are considered creepy and pathetic.
> 
> ...



LOL, I would love to know who makes up those terms? It kind of reminds me of little kids in school, they usually teasing/beating up others to hide their own insecurities.

Its pretty obvious that those kids arent the ones that "Make" the anime, seems like adults do all the anime making. If kids made it there would be a lot more fart jokes...

The reason I watch is the animes I have seen have a great message to follow, something thats been missing in our culture for quite a while.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 9, 2009)

I just watched Fatestay Night again - it never gets old & the ending still makes me cry  it is one of my many favorites.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

morpha said:


> correct about the word 'anime' coming from the word 'animation'. The japanese steal lots of English words and end up shortening them.
> 
> Mussels is mostly correct however, Though they make anime for an older audience. Its only Manga which is seen as OKAY for all ages. Adults who watch anime are considered OTAKU which is an offensive slang term for anime fans. They are considered creepy and pathetic.
> 
> ...





i missed your post...


otaku is just a term for an obsessive nut. you get anime otaku, you get It otakus, etc.

i've seen enough otaku references in my anime to know that its not just an anime term (watching withblade atm, and a guy finds an IT/weird pervert otaku to locate a specific boat for him - zero anime references whatsoever, yet otaku is used several times)


----------



## morpha (Sep 10, 2009)

*sigh* it depends.



> Otaku (o-tah-ku): A fan on an extremely obsessive level. In Japan, a derogatory term. Used anywhere outside of Japan, otaku automatically refers to an anime obsession


from: http://www.animeacademy.com/fut.php

Also read the wikipedia article on Otaku.



> It appears to have been coined by the humorist and essayist Akio Nakamori in his 1983 series An Investigation of "Otaku" (『おたく』の研究, "Otaku" no Kenkyū?)



Personal note: I didnt like "Otaku no Kenkyu"

The term Otaku is meant to be offensive. When you watch one character call a nerd an Otaku in anime its because they are teasing and being insulting. Its like how I refer to you with a female pronoun sometimes. Doesnt Automaticaly Make You A Woman.

Further more WitchBlade is American. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witchblade


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember when they tried doing a "witchblade" TV show.. My god was it bad! lol...

As for anything else... I'll be adding all the stuff I can tomorrow with the op. Just need to proof read, while my eyes aren't drooping down, and do copy and paste.

Thanks to everyone for making the tread keep it's self alive for as long as it has. And thanks for everything everyone has added. I for one have learned a lot more since starting this thread.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

the witchblade i'm watching is a jap anime adaptation of an american comic/TV show

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witchblade_(anime)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the witchblade i'm watching is a jap anime adaptation of an american comic/TV show
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witchblade_(anime)



Yep. Done by Gonzo.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2009)

just noticed something in witchblade i normally dont pay attention to, but there is at least one clear example of women walking/sitting different to men.

normally they use generic animations that men and women could use with sitting, walking and such - but there was one scene which stood out in episode 11 where the female lead collapsed/sat down in a position that i could clearly tell was a female posture (as a male would have had his balls crushed, lol)

it was just odd to see an anime take such notice of human posture and skeletal structure (as opposed to say, cleavage shots which is where my attention usually goes)


----------



## morpha (Sep 11, 2009)

And now we get to talk about GONZO.

GONZO make a lot of mecha anime, and the mecha is generaly always CG. And their other works are noticeably very clean. This is because they are coloured on PC (most anime is nowadays)
Gonzo have a style that uses a lot of CG in their anime including motion capture frames/skeletons for use as 'generic animations'.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the witchblade i'm watching is a jap anime adaptation of an american comic/TV show
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witchblade_(anime)




Yeah, I've watched the first 3 episodes that and ever since then I forgot.. I got my 160 Passport running again, & in good time.. I'll probably throw that anime on the hdd and pick a few others that I never seem to have time for but want to watch. Macross Frontier, and some others.. lol 


Mussels said:


> just noticed something in witchblade i normally dont pay attention to, but there is at least one clear example of women walking/sitting different to men.
> 
> normally they use generic animations that men and women could use with sitting, walking and such - but there was one scene which stood out in episode 11 where the female lead collapsed/sat down in a position that i could clearly tell was a female posture (as a male would have had his balls crushed, lol)
> 
> it was just odd to see an anime take such notice of human posture and skeletal structure (as opposed to say, cleavage shots which is where my attention usually goes)



When I watch it I'll have to pay attention to that. Now it probably will be burned into my head... lol



morpha said:


> And now we get to talk about GONZO.
> 
> GONZO make a lot of mecha anime, and the mecha is generaly always CG. And their other works are noticeably very clean. This is because they are coloured on PC (most anime is nowadays)
> Gonzo have a style that uses a lot of CG in their anime including motion capture frames/skeletons for use as 'generic animations'.




I've all ways like most of the anime that I have seen from Gonzo. They have made some of the anime that i throw in my top  Top 25 of anime I like.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

All right guys, I'ved redid the OP. There is a few things I want to throw out and get stuff up.

I've set-up the "table" for "Member" section. I've added Manga Section to the Table. If you think there is anything else I need to add to the "Member" let me know. I'll add it.

Let me know if there is anymore to the "news" part that I can add.. I tend to just do Anime, by word of mouth.. Never tend to read the news since I never grab a anime till it's done with the "season/series". 

I'ved added Codec parts for us. One easy click and grab sort of thing. If there is any other Codec there needed, let me know and I'll add it.. 

Media Player's... Gotta know what I should add on that, if it's needed to be added, or what... I was thinking of it when I added the Codec stuff.. But to me, I don't know if there is anything else good from what CCCP gives.

Anything that needs to be added, changed, &/or removed let me know. I've tried to take everything that I can from the past pages to make it updated. Since I'll be on Vacation for two weeks, let me know by PM if anything needs to be changed big.. That way I can do it once I get to my lappy, or so forth..

I'll be doing a Signature for us come the next two weeks. I need to do my Window etching picture, so I'll do it all at once.. 

So, if you Guy think of anything that is need to add on it, let me know. I'll try and make a few just to throw out there.


Thanks guys/ladies


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys, I'ved redid the OP. There is a few things I want to throw out and get stuff up.
> 
> I've set-up the "table" for "Member" section. I've added Manga Section to the Table. If you think there is anything else I need to add to the "Member" let me know. I'll add it.
> 
> ...



CCCP is all thats needed for codecs. you can link to my DXVA guide for H264 anime, it also covers some of the basic settings of CCCP.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> CCCP is all thats needed for codecs. you can link to my DXVA guide for H264 anime, it also covers some of the basic settings of CCCP.



I got the link added in the "how to" part of the OP that i set up.

Thanks for that help. Heading now to thank ya on the op of it.


----------



## morpha (Sep 11, 2009)

I cant actually change my signiture from what it currently is.

TPU changed its policy on allowing images to be sourced from other websites.. But my image is created by a script...  so I cant 'upload' my sig to tpu.

IF I want to change it I have to remove my sigpic link.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, cool, big updates, thanks Cold!

Can you add Claymore and EyeShield 21 in my fav manga?

Here is another free stream anime:

http://www.crunchyroll.com/
They have simulcast shows (1 hour after Japan broadcast) and 480p/720p, but that's for premium members, $6 a month or something, the ep will be avaible for free after 5 days I think. 
Good website to watch old shows.


----------



## razaron (Sep 11, 2009)

ooh ooh. can you change my fav anime to gintama and hajime no ippo. and add berserk and vagabond to my fav manga. nice table, looks clean and neat.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 11, 2009)

I respectfully resubmit {Right Stuf} as a good place to catch bargain anime and potentially fill in missing spots in your collection


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Wow, cool, big updates, thanks Cold!
> 
> Can you add Claymore and EyeShield 21 in my fav manga?
> 
> ...



Thanks for that and I've added all them to the OP. I was going to start a Crunchyroll account a while back, but never got around to do it... lol



razaron said:


> ooh ooh. can you change my fav anime to gintama and hajime no ippo. and add berserk and vagabond to my fav manga. nice table, looks clean and neat.



Thanks for the words, and I've added ya also.



morpha said:


> I cant actually change my signiture from what it currently is.
> 
> TPU changed its policy on allowing images to be sourced from other websites.. But my image is created by a script...  so I cant 'upload' my sig to tpu.
> 
> IF I want to change it I have to remove my sigpic link.



Talk with W1z, I know he said that if we summited the links, he'd check and see if anything is wrong with it or not..

When I do the Sig Pics. I'm going to make sure to do one just for Eva, A Gundam one, Probably a Kenshin one for myself, and a few others... Just depends on what I get PM wise from people here.



Ahhzz said:


> I respectfully resubmit {Right Stuf} as a good place to catch bargain anime and potentially fill in missing spots in your collection



I've added it to the op. I might just have to order a few of things from there when OCT starts.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL, I got to episode 220 in Bleach this morning, I am gonna try to finish it off with the movies as well this weekend.
This has been a pretty amazing experience (watching 220 episodes in a couple weeks) It has been such an excellent story to follow. But I now realize what you guys were talking about when you mentioned separate story lines and junk/filler. I was so pissed when around episode 200 they were getting ready for a big showdown than I think from 201 to 212(I think) it was just filler ad crap added. I would have been SO PISSED if I was waiting a week for each episode for the continuation....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I got to episode 220 in Bleach this morning, I am gonna try to finish it off with the movies as well this weekend.
> This has been a pretty amazing experience (watching 220 episodes in a couple weeks) It has been such an excellent story to follow. But I now realize what you guys were talking about when you mentioned separate story lines and junk/filler. I was so pissed when around episode 200 they were getting ready for a big showdown than I think from 201 to 212(I think) it was just filler ad crap added. I would have been SO PISSED if I was waiting a week for each episode for the continuation....



Well your almost up to where they are at in Japan... lol.. I'm still at around 175... I haven't felt like watching anymore.. Like Naruto.. I stopped when Naruto and Sasuke did their fight in the river... Or was it mountain/river area... I forget.. lol..

I've loaded my portable hdd with a few anime to watch these next two weeks..

Rewatch Trinity Blood
Darker Then Black first season
Try watching Gundam Seed again
rewatch Peace Maker
Kenshin's on there no matter what. 
Saiyuki
Patlabor III Movie

I believe there is a few others.. I didn't want to fill 160gb hdd with just anime.  I need to buy a bigger passport!


----------



## morpha (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah HKmods, everyone has this realization.

I actually dropped both Bleach and Naruto anime and started reading the manga. That way each week I get actual storyline. Thing is, while Naruto manga is really good. The bleach manga sucks..
Cause its all fighting it looks really bad un-animated.


----------



## human_error (Sep 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I got to episode 220 in Bleach this morning, I am gonna try to finish it off with the movies as well this weekend.
> This has been a pretty amazing experience (watching 220 episodes in a couple weeks) It has been such an excellent story to follow. But I now realize what you guys were talking about when you mentioned separate story lines and junk/filler. *I was so pissed when around episode 200 they were getting ready for a big showdown than I think from 201 to 212(I think) it was just filler ad crap added. *I would have been SO PISSED if I was waiting a week for each episode for the continuation....



You hate that, wait until you hit ~ep230....(although this filler is pretty decent, if not a little predictable).

...and i've been waiting on a weekly basis since march, which was around ep 190 (bad time to run out of episodes).

Also naruto just started a new filler arc (next episode for at least 2 episodes from what i can tell). Both bleach and naruto have tons of storyline to cover now, i wish they'd just get on with it and close some of the story arcs which have been going on for over 12 months.

I've run out of anime atm - watched all of hellsing in 1 night so i'm bruning through all reccomendations fast. If anyone knows of anything like full metal panic (the sense of humour in that is brilliant) or something like vampire knight i would be greatful for something to keep me occupied.


----------



## morpha (Sep 12, 2009)

BLARGH! I know all of the Naruto spoilers - PRO TIP: everyone dies.


----------



## human_error (Sep 12, 2009)

morpha said:


> BLARGH! I know all of the Naruto spoilers - PRO TIP: everyone dies.



My old housemate used to read the manga and once he found out how behind the anime was he had a fun game - 1 spoiler a day for a month . I still enjoy watching the anime though, as i havn't read the manga it keeps me reasonably entertained (not as much as comedy/parody anime like lucky star or full metal panic though).


----------



## morpha (Sep 12, 2009)

was that a spoiler? I might just me messing with everyone?


----------



## human_error (Sep 12, 2009)

morpha said:


> was that a spoiler? I might just me messing with everyone?



Disclaimer: Don't read if you are watching naruto on a weekly basis and don't want to ruin the arc after the filler is finished.



Spoiler



Well a few important characters die, one death isn't too far away in the anime with Jiraiya going out to find Pain. Also other important characters in the current arcs die too (dont know how far away their deaths are).


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2009)

humor like Full Metal Panic is almost hard to come by.. well Mech wise.. I all ways cracked a smile watching GunXSword.. Only because the guy reminded me so much of TriGun... Don't ask me why... Gravion.. I liked it a lot watching the two seasons.. plus, it has nice... lol.. 

If I ever want to watch a funny anime.. Desert Punk ftw!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2009)

Karin is one of my favorite comedies.


----------



## razaron (Sep 12, 2009)

gintama is the funnist anime ive seen so far, 2nd would be school rumble.


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

* Reason anime became huge in your life
I been watching anime ever since I started watching TV, so its one of my first forms of entertainment.
    * Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
There's many great Animes, but my favorites tend to be from 80's and early 90's.
For this specific question, put me down for Saint Seiya, as my favorite


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

glad you made it pc1x1... For me Anime is new but I cant get enough of the amazing creativity they show in their storylines.


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> glad you made it pc1x1... For me Anime is new but I cant get enough of the amazing creativity they show in their storylines.



Yea definitely, though as someone who's been watching it my entire life, theres plently of terrible ones as well.

The Japanese love their stereotypes, one dimensional characters, and cliche's.

However the truly good anime, well, its not my favorite form of entertainment for nothing heh!


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

pc1x1 said:


> * Reason anime became huge in your life
> I been watching anime ever since I started watching TV, so its one of my first forms of entertainment.
> * Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
> There's many great Animes, but my favorites tend to be from 80's and early 90's.
> For this specific question, put me down for Saint Seiya, as my favorite



I never really liked Saint Seiya, not some 15+ years ago nor could i enjoy it now...

Im open to everything, as long its decently good...


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

djisas said:


> I never really liked Saint Seiya, not some 15+ years ago nor could i enjoy it now...
> 
> Im open to everything, as long its decently good...



I find it good , plus thats why Anime is awesome, there's something for everyone, to each his own.


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

So watching anything good these days??
I every season pick a lot of new stuff to watch, i like to watch lots of ongoing anime and rarely have time to watch a full series (there's not much left to watch either way, just sometimes picking dvd releases of good animes) ...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

lol, to each his own is right..kind of like picking out cases I wish they would make the girls 18+ so I can admit how hot they were...
(its amazing how many fights have broken out over the years in "what case should I buy" threads)


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

Didnt have any troubles when i picked mine, it was the one i thought to be the best back then...


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, to each his own is right..kind of like picking out cases
> (its amazing how many fights have broken out over the years in "what case should I buy" threads)



Yea I bet, hence why I never argue about opinions, I simply want them substantiated, but everyone is different, which is perfect, because whenever I want to try something new, I have many options.

An Anime that I love as well, thats fairly recent is Fate Stay Night.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks pc1x1 for those, I added them to my Netflix queue.


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, to each his own is right..kind of like picking out cases I wish they would make the girls 18+ so I can admit how hot they were...
> (its amazing how many fights have broken out over the years in "what case should I buy" threads)



That reminds me of the classic Eva VS Gundam wars...



pc1x1 said:


> Yea I bet, hence why I never argue about opinions, I simply want them substantiated, but everyone is different, which is perfect, because whenever I want to try something new, I have many options.
> 
> An Anime that I love as well, thats fairly recent is Fate Stay Night.




For me it isnt fairly recent anymore but fairly old, id recomend you Tsukihime and more recently and kara no kyoukai, just in case you missed them...
Their based on the same world as fate...


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

djisas said:


> Didnt have any troubles when i picked mine, it was the one i thought to be the best back then...


That's nice, still an opinion, I am new here, so I am not sure what you guys consider "trolling" but I do this in the nicest way possible.

...  ...




MKmods said:


> Thanks pc1x1 for those, I added them to my Netflix queue.



No problem, let me know what animes you like etc, then I can get an idea of your personal preferences, and can give you some more.

Anyone crazy into anime figures, and other memorabilia. I am hehe


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

pc1x1 said:


> That's nice, still an opinion, I am new here, so I am not sure what you guys consider "trolling" but I do this in the nicest way possible.
> 
> ...  ...
> 
> ...



Trolling??

I could care less, im just a casual poster that drops by from time to time when it gets interesting...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL, I am the same when it comes to trolling  I tend to babble (im old) but if I get out of line a mod slaps me back into shape quickly..

Here is a funny thread with lots of insight into TPU's do's and donts,
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25913


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

Im also lazy, very lazy...
Things like faqs and stuff are just wast of my precious time...
Time to watch anime is precious after all as we dont have much daily...


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

djisas said:


> Trolling??
> 
> I could care less, im just a casual poster that drops by from time to time when it gets interesting...



Thats nice, and Tsuki is great, I love the Melty Blood games.

But the way you posted twice, on an opinion is trolling, nothing negative or positive in your post, just calling out an opinion, waiting for a rebuttal is trolling.

Anyhow, we are all set, good, no more on that, we move on. Not going to waste my time like you said on this either, so please don't repeat comment on me, or I will go to mods, thanks.



And MK no problems on being old , you got an advantage on us, you got wisdom, we got....


hard headedness


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

djisas said:


> Im also lazy, very lazy...
> Things like faqs and stuff are just wast of my precious time...
> Time to watch anime is precious after all as we dont have much daily...



LOL, I have had about 4 hours of sleep the last 4 days (watched almost all of Bleach) Lucky the end episodes (230 on) are junk...Now I can get back to cleaning/organizing my shop and modding



pc1x1 said:


> hard headedness


that dosent go away...(I just got worse over the years)


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

So you dont like the new Zanpaktou arc??
I find it interesting...


----------



## razaron (Sep 12, 2009)

i came across a brilliant picture while reading a doujin, it had my heart beating faster than the actual doujin lol.
moral of the story comedy beats pron


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2009)

Weird to say the least...
Better than comedy or prn is comedy + prn...

Im outa here to watch anime or ill stay here posting all night...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 12, 2009)

see you later djisas


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 12, 2009)

djisas said:


> Weird to say the least...
> Better than comedy or prn is comedy + prn...
> 
> Im outa here to watch anime or ill stay here posting all night...



ttyl!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

I've added you Pc1x1.

I've never heard of Saint Seiya.... But, I'll look it up in a bit.

having to much fun in West Palm Beach.


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I've added you Pc1x1.
> 
> I've never heard of Saint Seiya.... But, I'll look it up in a bit.
> 
> having to much fun in West Palm Beach.



Haha, have fun, make sure to hit Miami Beach, Ft Lauderdale, beaches are real nice, although its like raining here every day now heh!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

pc1x1 said:


> Haha, have fun, make sure to hit Miami Beach, Ft Lauderdale, beaches are real nice, although its like raining here every day now heh!



Yeah, I know that... lol.. Since I live in the Tampa Bay area.. I drove down in Tropical rains it felt like..


Now, if I do a sig on Gundam... I'm thinking of jus having these three in it..

Rx-78
Wing Zero
Exia

Or, what I was thinking of just now As I wrote those three... The badges of the "factions" that where a part of the Gundamn Universe...


what you guys think? I'm grabbing up the badges now.. See if I can do something with them.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

Badges FTW! Have fun goofing off...

I have serious stuff to do (just saw Bleach 1 and 2) and Got DVDs of Kenshin 13,14,15,16 sitting in front of me...Must get LOTs of popcorn.


djisas said:


> So you dont like the new Zanpaktou arc??
> I find it interesting...


actually I was really bummed, they were in the middle of a big battle than POOF! Who knows how long to resolve it now....
(I am so fricken spoiled by this instant gratification stuff)

EDIT: one funny thing was I really was bugged by Orihime (too wimpy even for a girl) but after seeing the go go dancing with her and Rukia (opening credits of somewhere  around part 216 on) I never wanted to be in high school so much in my life...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> So you dont like the new Zanpaktou arc??
> I find it interesting...



its filler. you know nothing can happen in filler. when its over it will all be forgotten and it will never affect anything ever again... so it has zero benefits to watching it, over not watching it.




Spoiler



And they seem to be ignoring themselves - renji released his sword into shikai form, even tho he no longer has the ability? huh? they say its impossible, captains cant do it, but he can


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> That reminds me of the classic Eva VS Gundam wars...



No warring needed. Those that say Gundam is better are just wrong.


----------



## morpha (Sep 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No warring needed. Those that say Gundam is better are just wrong.



Macross is better than Gundam(s) AND Evangelion 

 troll troll troll

Personaly though I like all 3. They each have they're pro's and con's. Arguing over which is better is moot.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

morpha said:


> Macross is better than Gundam(s) AND Evangelion
> 
> troll troll troll
> 
> Personaly though I like all 3. They each have they're pro's and con's. Arguing over which is better is moot.



Never got into Macross or Gundam. But I haven't seen them all. I've been told I haven't seen the right series, to which I reply there are just too many different ones for me to fuss with. lol.


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its filler. you know nothing can happen in filler. when its over it will all be forgotten and it will never affect anything ever again... so it has zero benefits to watching it, over not watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Im not reading the manga, so everything is a part of the show for me, although they insert these arcs right where they shouldn't, maybe this saves them money and lengthens the anime...
I actually like it, it was weird that renji released the zampaktou we dont know how, but even ichigo was fighting in shinkai form although Zangetsu left him too...





Wile E said:


> Never got into Macross or Gundam. But I haven't seen them all. I've been told I haven't seen the right series, to which I reply there are just too many different ones for me to fuss with. lol.



Then watching Macross zero should kick you in the Macross world perfectly, then follow up with Macross F, the rest is optional...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't want to hit the Spoiler button but keep hitting them! 

As for Macross, Yeah, that's the way I would do it... Or even just Frontier.. A few friends I know have started to like Macross after just seeing Frontier.

As for Gundam.. Wing or 00 would be the best bet.. Wing would probably be a good starter since it doesn't have so much "new" stuff in it... IMHO Seed is if you don't want to be frustrated over how things go.. Meaning 



Spoiler



You don't want to strangle the main character for being a total... You can fill it in.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 13, 2009)

I watched Frontier, it's a good anime, but didn't give me enough motivation to watch any other Marcross series .

Did anyone watch The Tower of DRUAGA? It's a funny classic show .


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I watched Frontier, it's a good anime, but didn't give me enough motivation to watch any other Marcross series .
> 
> Did anyone watch The Tower of DRUAGA? It's a funny classic show .



they had a second season too, dont forget to watch that as well (aegis of druage/sword of druaga, i think)

the animes strange - its actually a tie in to a japanese MMO. so they have the party of 'players' running around doing random things, its rather funny (and you can just see how most of it ties in to an MMO)


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't want to hit the Spoiler button but keep hitting them!
> 
> As for Macross, Yeah, that's the way I would do it... Or even just Frontier.. A few friends I know have started to like Macross after just seeing Frontier.
> 
> ...





kid41212003 said:


> I watched Frontier, it's a good anime, but didn't give me enough motivation to watch any other Marcross series .
> 
> Did anyone watch The Tower of DRUAGA? It's a funny classic show .



I tried but failed after a couple episodes...

Macross Zero is a 6ep OVA, a jewel i tell you, its very high quality, specially if you get Thora's Blue Ray rips...
Its the starting point of all Macross, very very good...
I dare to say its quality to be superior to Macross F and its a few years older...

I personally never felt interest for any gundam, i thinks its more of a kids show, a little more on the shounen side while Macross is a bit more refined, at least they dont use weapons the size of their ego like giant scythes or axes...
Never actually watched any gundam but this is my 3 cent opinion, Gundam hardcore fans will think otherwise and might trow something at me for saying that...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> I tried but failed after a couple episodes...
> 
> Macross Zero is a 6ep OVA, a jewel i tell you, its very high quality, specially if you get Thora's Blue Ray rips...
> Its the starting point of all Macross, very very good...
> ...



I love Mechs, that i will say. But, I could never hate or dislike someone that doesn't like i also... It's not for me to judge someone for their own personal tastes.. I think, the only fanboy part of me comes to a Memory maker, and that's only due to seeing hardly any troubles on my end with it.. 

As for Tower of DRUAGA. I'll have to look into it. the Images from Google looked pretty good. I have always been a fan of the .hack series. I didn't even matter for the fact that I paid $160 for the first game (since it had 4 parts). I guess that's why I'm not hating on Star Craft 2... Yeah, the first one gave you 3 story lines in one game... but it's not as Graphic intense as the 2nd one is. IMHO


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I love Mechs, that i will say. But, I could never hate or dislike someone that doesn't like i also... It's not for me to judge someone for their own personal tastes.. I think, the only fanboy part of me comes to a Memory maker, and that's only due to seeing hardly any troubles on my end with it..
> 
> As for Tower of DRUAGA. I'll have to look into it. the Images from Google looked pretty good. I have always been a fan of the .hack series. I didn't even matter for the fact that I paid $160 for the first game (since it had 4 parts). I guess that's why I'm not hating on Star Craft 2... Yeah, the first one gave you 3 story lines in one game... but it's not as Graphic intense as the 2nd one is. IMHO



Now that u talk about liking mechs in overall, i personally im not much a fan of it, but Eva, Rahxephon, Macross, Gunbuster 1 and 2, FMP, Code geass and guren lagan are exceptions, i also watched but on tv stuff like daiguard, Gazaraki, Reideen, sousei no aquarion, Gun x Sword, brain powerd and another lesser qulity one i cant quite remember the name but it is of no importance, more recently Basquash its about mechs too and last season's rideback, and more one or another i have watched or other that i dont quite classify as pure mecha anime...
Although i dont like Mechs i actually have watched the best ones the industry had to offer...
Maybe i think i watched to much...

I also loved the .hack series, never played the games though...
So what about the mechs you have watched, since you love it, im interested...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> Now that u talk about liking mechs in overall, i personally im not much a fan of it, but Eva, Rahxephon, Macross, Gunbuster 1 and 2, FMP, Code geass and guren lagan are exceptions, i also watched but on tv stuff like daiguard, Gazaraki, Reideen, sousei no aquarion, Gun x Sword, brain powerd and another lesser qulity one i cant quite remember the name but it is of no importance, more recently Basquash its about mechs too and last season's rideback, and more one or another i have watched or other that i dont quite classify as pure mecha anime...
> Although i dont like Mechs i actually have watched the best ones the industry had to offer...
> Maybe i think i watched to much...
> 
> ...


I'm actually not a mech fan either. It just so happens that the animes that I love the story line of happen to have mechs in them. lol. Eva is my favorite anime, and some of my other favorites are Eureka 7, FMP!, and RahXephon. It's pure coincidence.

I prefer more seinen anime. That said, which would I like better, Gundam or Macross?


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

Well if you haven't watched either, i gave my view on the gundam series, while i think Macross is better, if you are interested in starting, then macross zero should do for starters...
If you are curious about gundam wait for someone's opinion other than mine...

I could have watched eureka but for some reason never felt like, although I've a feeling i might have liked...

Looking at your avatar, elfen lied was quite good...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

* Mecha anime

A


    * Armitage III

    * Aura Battler Dunbine

B

    * Beast Wars Second: LioConvoy in Imminent Danger!
    * The Big O
    * Blue Gender
    * Bubblegum Crisis

C

    * Castle in the Sky
    * Code Geass
    * Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally
    * Codename: Robotech
D

    * D.I.C.E.
    * Dai-Guard
    * Daigunder
    * Diebuster

E

    * The End of Evangelion
    * Eureka Seven

F

    * Fafner in the Azure



    * Full Metal Panic!

G

    * Gad Guard
    * Gaiking
    * Geneshaft
    * Genesis of Aquarion
    * Godannar
    * Gravion
    * Gun Sword
    * Gunparade March
    * Gurren Lagann


I

    * Infinite Ryvius


K

L

    * Linebarrels of Iron
    * List of Transformers:Armada episodes season 2

M

    * MD Geist
    * Mobile Suit Gundam

N

    * Neon Genesis Evangelion (anime)
    * Now and Then, Here and There


P

    * Patlabor
    * Patlabor: The New Files
    * Patlabor: The TV Series

R

    * RahXephon
    * Robotech
    * Robotech II: The Sentinels
    * Robotech: The Movie

S
    *Straight Jacket 
T

    * Techno Police 21C
    * Tekkaman Blade
    * Tekkaman Blade II
    * List of Transformers: Armada episodes season 1



That's the list that I grabbed from wikipedia.

Yeah, there is a big difference between Gundam and Mech anime in all... I guess I base the fact on those three anime being the ones that "most watch" when you hear A person say something about "mecha" anime.. Out of the list that I even shown, the one that I would say I love the most.. Tekkaman Blade series. It was that and Guyver that got me into watching anime.. I saw a few episodes of Gundam 083 back then, but made sure to get the those two put on VHS so I can watch again, and again..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 13, 2009)

Does Japan got anime only?Or some other countries aswell?


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Does Japan got anime only?Or some other countries aswell?



Japan has anime, china rips japan's anime and calls theirs, the US has cartoons and every country has their own style, and then theres Disney and pixar but Haiyao Myasaki does better movies than Disney...
Anime is Japan while others might try something that might come a little close but they will never achieve that...

Cold Storm, u mean you watched all those??
There's lots of those i wouldn't call mecha animes, ive watched a lot of that list...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> Japan has anime, china rips japan's anime and calls theirs, the US has cartoons and every country has their own style, and then theres Disney and pixar but Haiyao Myasaki does better movies than Disney...
> Anime is Japan while others might try something that might come a little close but they will never achieve that...
> 
> Cold Storm, u mean you watched all those??
> There's lots of those i wouldn't call mecha animes, ive watched a lot of that list...





Yeah, from the list, that's all the "mecha" style that I have seen. Yeah, there is a few that I wouldn't call "mecha" myself.. but that's from Wikipedia... any style of remembering titles or even writing them right... I will mess them the Heck up... So, I just tried to grab a list...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

Neo Ranga isn't mech.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Neo Ranga isn't mech.



no it isnt... lol.. time to edit it..  have seen it.. lol.


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a list of my own on Anime news network if you know the place...
If id copy and past that would be way over 700 titles of anime...

There's a lot of good one there in your list, i really like Ryvius, gunbuster and diebuster, rahxephon was awesome, and then there's classics like Tekkaman, i have also watched some tranformers back when i was a kid and would get up at 8am on weekends to watch the cartoons in the tv...

I have Neo Ranga for a lot of time but never watched, actually i might have watched a couple of episodes but not all, but i would say its a good one...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> I have a list of my own on Anime news network if you know the place...
> If id copy and past that would be way over 700 titles of anime...
> 
> There's a lot of good one there in your list, i really like Ryvius, gunbuster and diebuster, rahxephon was awesome, and then there's classics like Tekkaman, i have also watched some tranformers back when i was a kid and would get up at 8am on weekends to watch the cartoons in the tv...
> ...



I need to set up a thing there to get a list going... I have one at Anime db.net, but I don't think it's even full.. Gotta sit down one day in the coming weeks and get the list going..


I really liked how Rahxephon was a twisted anime.. It made you really think about stuff that could really go on... 
When I was growing up Transformers was my biggest thing I would watch... had almost everything they made for toys.. I even won't lie and say I haven't watched the new ones.. I really love Transformers.. lol

I changed a few things on the list.. I remembered a Mecha I watched via Xbox.. Straight Jacket... The movie was good, it could really become a anime if they would work on it. Appleseed... Consider it a mecha? I know there is a few that the list doesn't have... I gotta remember... lol

Yeah, There is quite a few members here that if i asked to list the anime... I'd have to put a 56k warning on this thread... lol..


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

Nah, Appleseed isn't mecha either.

And I have far too much anime to make a list. Hell, I don't even know where all of it is anymore. I've had to scatter it around due to running out of storage space quite a few times.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> Looking at your avatar, elfen lied was quite good...



I really liked it too. Thanks for reminding me of it so I could add it to my collection (now grown to 4)


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

Straight Jacket, i have watched that, it was good...
My list on anime news network is created automatically as i rate anime right i finish watching it...
Appleseed is no mecha, its got a cyborg and all but it isnt, nor is castle in the sky or now and then, here and there (what an awesome anime), or ryvius which i loved, i dont think it was a mech anime, armitage isnt either, armitage is like Ergo Proxy and i watched just 2 or 3 ep of Linebarrels and dropped it...

MKmods

You mean 4 animes only so far??
you have a long way into anime, maybe we can help...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2009)

djisas said:


> Straight Jacket, i have watched that, it was good...
> My list on anime news network is created automatically as i rate anime right i finish watching it...
> Appleseed is no mecha, its got a cyborg and all but it isnt, nor is castle in the sky or now and then, here and there (what an awesome anime), or ryvius which i loved, i dont think it was a mech anime, armitage isnt either, armitage is like Ergo Proxy and i watched just 2 or 3 ep of Linebarrels and dropped it...
> 
> ...


I think he means DVDs that he has actually bought, not downloads or things of that nature.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

no 4 that I liked so much I actually bought them. Utawarerumono, Ai Yori Aoshi, Chobits, Kurau Phantom Memory and now Elfin Lied.
(I wouldnt mind getting Bleach once it is completed if I become wealthy)

I have probably seen about 30 of them.

I have always had small Hdds and rebuilt my comps weekly so I never bothered to collect anything, thats gonna change as I have a pair of TB hdds now.

One other fault of mine is I am 1 notch below retarded when it comes to stuff like torrents. I have devoted all my life to building stuff. This programming thing is really new to me...

Speaking of building stuff when I was wandering around I saw this, I am so fricken building myself one when I have time.


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2009)

Watched all but Phantom...

I personally own Saber Marionette ultimate collection 7 dvd in a signed and numbered box that i spent  some 170€ on, i have evangelion and one another awesome mecha anime i was forgetting escaflowne, there is nothing like it; i have from Miyasaki's howl moving castle and chiiro (or spirited away on western edition), ghibli's grave of fireflies, Karas and thats all...
Im not much into buying dvd's, specially for big series, only movies with high quality, but soon ill turn into blue rays...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep bugging CS to watch Phantom (it was one of the first animes I saw) I tried to watch Evangeleon but the whiny kid pissed me off so bad I gave up after a few episodes.

If I was 15 and I knew about those robot things it would have been impossible for god himself to keep me away from it..

But the punk ass kid was whining, why am I here? I dont want to be here... bla bla bla..

And as to buying it seemed silly as most were on Netflix, but getting them for a deal ($10-40) for ones I would easily watch over and over again is cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nah, Appleseed isn't mecha either.
> 
> And I have far too much anime to make a list. Hell, I don't even know where all of it is anymore. I've had to scatter it around due to running out of storage space quite a few times.




lol.. I was so heart broken when I saw my passport die on me and all the anime disappear... good thing I found a way to get it working again..


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I keep bugging CS to watch Phantom (it was one of the first animes I saw) I tried to watch Evangeleon but the whiny kid pissed me off so bad I gave up after a few episodes.
> 
> If I was 15 and I knew about those robot things it would have been impossible for god himself to keep me away from it..
> 
> ...



Evangelion does that to some people, its gets on their mind and some get pissed off by it, but i have an idea for you, why not check the movies??
Check the first EVA movie, all the action and the good stuff without the boring one, its really worth it...
I watched evangelion Tv countless times on many different dubs on tv, to the point i got tired of it... but still love it in the end...
And nowadays torrents are the best way to get your anime, althought the alternative for lazy ppl is youtube or cruchyroll streaming anime, or simpler direct download from places like megaupload or rapidshare, and then theres also irc for those that use irc you can get your anime there...



Cold Storm said:


> lol.. I was so heart broken when I saw my passport die on me and all the anime disappear... good thing I found a way to get it working again..



The good thing i have running for me is that i have all the old stuff stored on over 700dvd and i decided to stop burning dvd, they take to much room and money...

Now i watch and delete, only collect the best and store on multiple HDD which i replace very often...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I keep bugging CS to watch Phantom (it was one of the first animes I saw) I tried to watch Evangeleon but the whiny kid pissed me off so bad I gave up after a few episodes.
> 
> If I was 15 and I knew about those robot things it would have been impossible for god himself to keep me away from it..
> 
> ...


He never really stops whining, but it's worth finishing for all the other aspects of the show.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2009)

djisas said:


> Evangelion does that to some people, its gets on their mind and some get pissed off by it, but i have an idea for you, why not check the movies??
> Check the first EVA movie, all the action and the good stuff without the boring one, its really worth it...
> I watched evangelion Tv countless times on many different dubs on tv, to the point i got tired of it... but still love it in the end...
> And nowadays torrents are the best way to get your anime, althought the alternative for lazy ppl is youtube or cruchyroll streaming anime, or simpler direct download from places like megaupload or rapidshare, and then theres also irc for those that use irc you can get your anime there...
> ...


I have DVDs everywhere as well. But I never delete anime unless I truly can't stand it. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Wile E and djisas, Il give it another try...

Its kind of like the kid in My Goddess, I wanted to kill that punk (and steal Bell Dandy)


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2009)

I delete because i will never watch them again, i barely have time for the ongoing anime that is subbed daily, even less to rewatch mid quality anime...
I just keep whats worth to rewatch someday, stuff like Ef a tale of memories or melodies wich i got the BD rips sometime ago, clannad, more recently bakemonogatari i hope to get the Bd rips when they get out and some others'...

MKmods

you keep her, ill take skuld for me Wile E can keep Urd...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL, Im so fickle I fall in love each day, my new fav is Yoruichi (cat chick from Bleach). 

I keep looking at my cats trying to figure a way to get them to change into her..


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2009)

Between Yoruichi and soifon its an hard choice for me...
The other gals i dont like as much, although rukia's cool too...


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> they had a second season too, dont forget to watch that as well (aegis of druage/sword of druaga, i think)
> 
> the animes strange - its actually a tie in to a japanese MMO. so they have the party of 'players' running around doing random things, its rather funny (and you can just see how most of it ties in to an MMO)



Yeah, I watched both of them , and I think it based on an very old RPG, not MMO.



djisas said:


> I tried but failed after a couple episodes..



I think the true story started after the 2nd eps...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I keep bugging CS to watch Phantom (it was one of the first animes I saw) I tried to watch Evangeleon but the whiny kid pissed me off so bad I gave up after a few episodes.
> 
> If I was 15 and I knew about those robot things it would have been impossible for god himself to keep me away from it..
> 
> ...



Lol... I almost thought that you where saying that I don't stop whining.. lol..

Yeah, he's bad in Eva... But, look there is others that are quite the same... some that have been mentioned in the past few posts.. even the girl on Full Metal Panic was getting annoying on the fact "she doesn't want to do it, be this.." But, it still made it to where i didn't want to watch it... Wasn't the kid in Moribito, a whining kid? I only watched the first 10 episodes but I know I wanted to smack the living out of him...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 14, 2009)

Moribito? ur nutts, He is not even half as bad as the punk in Evangeleon...

OK finished up Bleach....so hurry the hell up and release 237 and the #3 movie..
(I liked the movies #1 and 2)

Thanks again everyone for all ur pointers and tips on the animes


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Moribito? ur nutts, He is not even half as bad as the punk in Evangeleon...
> 
> OK finished up Bleach....so hurry the hell up and release 237 and the #3 movie..
> (I liked the movies #1 and 2)
> ...



I don't know.. it might be the fact that I grew up with so many women that I didn't seem that the punk in eva was as bad as the one in Moribito... I hear his stuff worse in one day (eva) then I did for the one in Moribito.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2009)

You really need to finish Moribito. He really doesn't whine nearly as much as Shinji at all.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You really need to finish Moribito. He really doesn't whine nearly as much as Shinji at all.



Man, The only thing I can ever finish is... Work... lol.. I'm lucky I as able to finish the project for my mountain mod case.. Well, it's almost finished.. see Even there it's not! I goofed on two baby wiring problems... Solder and 3am doesn't work. I will live by that now..


I just found out something neat while trying to get sponge bob on my parents computer, while holding my niece... Hulu has a fair amount of anime there... They have every episode for Naruto, and even some of Shipp... They got Xxxholic and a few others.. To tired to go and look and type... going to see about that and add it to the op.. 

BTW... Alvan and the Chipmunks... I gotta get the dvd! 


Edit time! 
Naruto Shipp has 125 episodes.. 

I Found Seirei no Moribito at anime Junkie to stream... I'll watch it this week since I don't it on ether my lappy hdd, or Passport... 

I'm grabbing Sengoku Basara season 1 right now... I saw the wall papers for it and just thought it'd be cool to watch...


Oh... more to add to the op... I'll add tomorrow Anime wall paper sites... I only know of one.. so if anyone else knows besides Animepaper.net.. PM me it... so I can add... 

I need to go to bed... I really do... lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Does Japan got anime only?Or some other countries aswell?



america has anime. they call them cartoons.

anime = animation.



as for the mecha stuff, its a very broad genre. some mechas are like gundam and are 90% mecha, 8% plot, 2% romance - others (full metal panic) barely have mecha at all, for the most part


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, The only thing I can ever finish is... Work... lol.. I'm lucky I as able to finish the project for my mountain mod case.. Well, it's almost finished.. see Even there it's not! I goofed on two baby wiring problems... Solder and 3am doesn't work. I will live by that now..
> 
> 
> I just found out something neat while trying to get sponge bob on my parents computer, while holding my niece... Hulu has a fair amount of anime there... They have every episode for Naruto, and even some of Shipp... They got Xxxholic and a few others.. To tired to go and look and type... going to see about that and add it to the op..
> ...



Sengoku basara is quite awesome i tell ya!!
Moribito was an awesome anime with awesome animation and even better sound, dont watch it sream, there are HDTV or even better dvd rips with 5.1 sound, belive me its worth to get...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> america has anime. they call them cartoons.
> 
> anime = animation.
> 
> ...



Not really barely. Fumoffu is mostly plot and romance and comedy and barely any mecha, while First Mission and Second Raid are 50% mecha, 40% plot and 10% Romance


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2009)

djisas said:


> Sengoku basara is quite awesome i tell ya!!
> Moribito was an awesome anime with awesome animation and even better sound, dont watch it sream, there are HDTV or even better dvd rips with 5.1 sound, belive me its worth to get...



Well, to get everyone off my back 

At home I have a nice version of the anime. All the bell and whistles for it.. But, since I'm no where near my house, I'll just stream it to get it over with!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel that this is needed for a double post... I've added to the Table on the OP a thing called "Artist Web Accounts" 

That is for if you draw, and feel you want to show off your stuff via flickr, photobucket, and the famous DeviantArt..

So, if you feel you want it to be shown.. PM me the details and I'll add it.. Please PM it and not post it. Easier for me to "not forget".. 

oh, yeah... Don't think I don't want to see the art from people!!! I'll be scanning in my stuff once I get home from vacation.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 15, 2009)

Did anyone watch Speed Grapher?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Speed Grapher?



i did.



Spoiler



isnt taht the one where he takes photos of things and they blow up?


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya ya, that's the one, I heard the OP song on the radio today, and it reminded me of the anime , such a good anime, wondering if they ever release the HD version of it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I've watched it a few times now myself... One via japanese, then one Syfy since it was on... Gotta say, it's a pretty good.. When I first heard it was coming out, I said no way!! then watched it when it got done..


----------



## djisas (Sep 15, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Speed Grapher?



I did to, it was ok...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2009)

i actually enjoyed it. it just wasnt a cliche filled pile of crap (like most anime/TV shows), and was actually original.


----------



## razaron (Sep 15, 2009)

speed grapher had an awesome intro.


----------



## djisas (Sep 15, 2009)

Decided to rewatch Hyakko today cause i had nothing else to watch, love the show, the comedy is just great, although some might complain about the character design, i think its just great like that...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

I liked Speed Grapher as well. Great concept.


----------



## razaron (Sep 16, 2009)

i just dl'ed the album to detroit metal city. its fakkingu good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

I gotta watch that anime.. I heard about it via pod cast.. but that was it... 

hmmm pod casts... add? or not to add?


I watched Bleach's second movie last night.. I say it was pretty good. The captain with the scar on his face/eye patch... Every time i see him I just have to laugh... Love the character they made him out to be.. Of what I have watched at lease..


----------



## human_error (Sep 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta watch that anime.. I heard about it via pod cast.. but that was it...
> 
> hmmm pod casts... add? or not to add?
> 
> ...



Kenpachi is awesome! Although he is completely lacking from the current bleach filler arc (possibly because he would just wtfpwn everyone and make the filler 2 episodes long).


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2009)

Not having to rely on his zampaktou like everyone else, zaraki has tremendous reiatsu and can overpower most of the other captains without a bankai, that said all those zampaktou would have been easy work for him...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, he's one bad sob.. lol.. I think that Yachiru is probably my favorite one out of all the soul reapers.. Only due to her nature...


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2009)

I like her too, but never saw her drawing he zampaktou, i have no idea of her level or skill...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2009)

djisas said:


> I like her too, but never saw her drawing he zampaktou, i have no idea of her level or skill...



Yeah, from wikipedia, she hasn't even done that yet.. I think I'll just go and try to get up to the japanese version of the show now... That way I know a little better on everything.. Same with Naruto.. Going to wait for Full Metal Alchemist and Dragon Ball Kai to end before I try watching them.. Since I know they have a ending! lol


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2009)

human_error said:


> Kenpachi is awesome! Although he is completely lacking from the current bleach filler arc (possibly because he would just wtfpwn everyone and make the filler 2 episodes long).



+1, what a kick ass character to watch.

I just finished watching Eureka7 (dam that anime gets REALLY good around pt 20)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> +1, what a kick ass character to watch.
> 
> I just finished watching Eureka7 (dam that anime gets REALLY good around pt 20)



Yep, Eureka 7 is one of my faves. Even tho I'm buying them, I'm still keeping a copy of Gray Phantom's rips, just because their subs are so spectacularly well done. I suggest checking them out as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2009)

damn it, I missed a 'Mecha' debate, why didnt some one page me??


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2009)

thx Wile E, we seem to have similar tastes and I really appreciate the tips.

Looks like  Samurai Champloo is the next one from Netflix, and Canaan from the net..


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2009)

FMA is going for some 51 ep or so as for DBK is 100...
DBK is no better that DBZ, i dare to say it might be worst although i never watched the original just the local dub...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2009)

I use to watch DBZ as a kid while i spent 6 months living in Hong Kong. good times. but ive seen all the episodes anyway or at least i think i have.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 16, 2009)

djisas said:


> So you dont like the new Zanpaktou arc??
> I find it interesting...



I just saw 237, and I dont know if its because I had to wait for it or I am going through Bleach withdrawals but it made this ARC pass "better than nothing" to nice..


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just started watching Xam’d – Lost Memories, it's super *($*(@#*()@ AWESOME IN 1080p!

The drawing style is similar to Furi Kuri and Birdy Decode, you guys should check it out!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I just started watching Xam’d – Lost Memories, it's super *($*(@#*()@ AWESOME IN 1080p!
> 
> The drawing style is similar to Furi Kuri and Birdy Decode, you guys should check it out!



Actually, the drawing style is almost exactly like Eureka 7. In fact, it's the same studio: BONES. It's on my list to watch next. But I can't decide If I want to wait for Thora to finish ripping it, as they're the only ones that seem to be keeping surround sound.

rant

That's a serious pet peeve of mine with some of these ripping groups. Why would you go thru all the trouble of making a rip with video as lossless as possible, but then give us a shitty, downmixed, lossy audio track? At least keep it in surround for Christ's sake. It's not like people with only 2 speakers can't use it. The filters will automatically downmix to stereo if you don't have a surround setup. But instead, they make those of us who can take advantage of it suffer.

/rant

Ok. I'm done now. lol.


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just saw 237, and I dont know if its because I had to wait for it or I am going through Bleach withdrawals but it made this ARC pass "better than nothing" to nice..





Spoiler



The last ep was quite good actually, ichigo took care of the fat weakling easily while ikaku obviously will have serious trouble against his zampaktou without bankai, although it isnt evil like many others its still to powerful... 
Was that Byakuya?? Now that i remember, havent seen senbonsakura lately, did they reconcile??





kid41212003 said:


> I just started watching Xam’d – Lost Memories, it's super *($*(@#*()@ AWESOME IN 1080p!
> 
> The drawing style is similar to Furi Kuri and Birdy Decode, you guys should check it out!



Bones is one of the bet animation studios out there, remember bebop or wolfs rain??
Xamd is just awesome  till the end!!



Wile E said:


> Actually, the drawing style is almost exactly like Eureka 7. In fact, it's the same studio: BONES. It's on my list to watch next. But I can't decide If I want to wait for Thora to finish ripping it, as they're the only ones that seem to be keeping surround sound.
> 
> rant
> 
> ...



If you cant wait for Thora, Fabulous a part of gg has a pretty good encode, i deleted my files, so i cant confirm if audio was 5.1 but i have a feeling it was...
YSOSRS to had a great encode, it was only a matter of who was faster back then, usually Fabulous would come out first but with outstanding quality...
First raws had 2GB back then while both the above encodes where usually 400MB+...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2009)

YSOSRS is one of the ones that downmix. They're actually the ones that finally spurred my rant on. lol.


----------



## djisas (Sep 17, 2009)

They did??
Damn if i still had the damn files around i could check...
If they dont have 5.1 audio, im pretty sure the source didnt have...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

OMFG, that was 2 min of my life I will never get back. "Ouran" what were the animators thinking? They should all be working on more Bleach episodes.

I got bored so I started watching Black Lagoon, that looks like it may be pretty good...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

djisas said:


> They did??
> Damn if i still had the damn files around i could check...
> If they dont have 5.1 audio, im pretty sure the source didnt have...



No, it's stereo AAC. I have the files right here. 

Thora's rips are DTS 5.1, but they only have up to ep 5 released.

Unless the HD YSOSRS comes from an HDTV source, in which case the release doesn't seem to say it anywhere. They should mention it if it is.



MKmods said:


> OMFG, that was 2 min of my life I will never get back. "Ouran" what were the animators thinking? They should all be working on more Bleach episodes.
> 
> I got bored so I started watching Black Lagoon, that looks like it may be pretty good...



Storm and I commented on it a few pages back. It's an enjoyable show. Not an epic by any means, but it keeps you interested, and has you wanting to watch more.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah. Black Lagoon was pretty good. Not great, but around my top 30...

As for your rant Wile.. I know the feeling.. I watched now, two different versions of Bleach's second movie... One was down right bad for video, while the other still gave you everything and good quality video... 

As for Lost Memories... gotta watch that.. Still keep on forgetting to do it.. Man, I need to remember anime titles better... Wish I could incorporate anime names/titles like cooking... lol I'll never forget a dish name!

As for bones.. Hell yeah I would place them on the top of the anime production list.. I haven't liked a Bone's anime yet that I can even think of...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah. Black Lagoon was pretty good. Not great, but around my top 30...
> 
> As for your rant Wile.. I know the feeling.. I watched now, two different versions of Bleach's second movie... One was down right bad for video, while the other still gave you everything and good quality video...
> 
> ...


Xam'd: Lost Memories is also known as Bounen no Xamdou in case you need to look for it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Xam'd: Lost Memories is also known as Bounen no Xamdou in case you need to look for it.



I'll have to look for it.. I hate not having my full library with me.. Even if I am on vacation... Even though I can get most anime streamed.. so just plop on the beach towel and watch it by the pool.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

ANybody seen Kakurenbo: Hide & Seek? Just wondering if it's worth the bandwidth to grab.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> ANybody seen Kakurenbo: Hide & Seek? Just wondering if it's worth the bandwidth to grab.



MAN... from the images from google it seems like I have.. is it a movie? if so then I think i have.. lol and it was all right...

watched the fist two episodes of  Xam’d: Lost Memories. I have to say it's pretty good. Found a good stream of it at Anime Media.. Ani Junkie had the same steam fo it, but just so dang grainy...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I just started watching Xam’d – Lost Memories, it's super *($*(@#*()@ AWESOME IN 1080p!
> 
> The drawing style is similar to Furi Kuri and Birdy Decode, you guys should check it out!



has a good intro too, the MP3 is on the CD in my car


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

I got done watching about 5 episodes at Anime-Media and it's pretty sweet! I'll try and watch more tonight.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 17, 2009)

@MKmods: Samurai Champloo's a good comedy/parody anime with action. And seriousness. And Eureka7 is one of my faves too..."Green hair turns me on" you know


----------



## djisas (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> ANybody seen Kakurenbo: Hide & Seek? Just wondering if it's worth the bandwidth to grab.



Its a movie, some 30m or so movie, with awesome quality, i say its well worth your time, dont forget the 5.1 version...
The available extras are also worth checking...



MKmods said:


> OMFG, that was 2 min of my life I will never get back. "Ouran" what were the animators thinking? They should all be working on more Bleach episodes.
> 
> I got bored so I started watching Black Lagoon, that looks like it may be pretty good...



You mean Ouran Koukou Host Club??
If it is i would give it a second chance if i was you, it was a great anime, but then again its orientation is more on the shoujo side and its character design might not be to everyone's taste...

Black Lagoon is a great action anime...

Xamdou has just recently started to be released on BD, the 3rd one probably hasn't been released yet, its released on 30/09...

I fell asleep watching samurai shamploo, haven't tried it again yet...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Xam'd: Lost Memories is also known as Bounen no Xamdou in case you need to look for it.



I saw the first few episodes too and it looks REALLY good, thanks
(kind of reminds me of Last Exile)

And I really loved Black Lagoon, after all the goody two shoes anime I have been watching it was refreshing to watch how grownups interact for a change...

Thanks djisas, Il watch more than 2 min next time...


----------



## razaron (Sep 17, 2009)

just started watching fate stay night and its fairly mediocre despite all the hype


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

razaron said:


> just started watching fate stay night and its fairly mediocre despite all the hype



It gets better. Starts off a little iffy. It's definitely a good anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It gets better. Starts off a little iffy. It's definitely a good anime.



Yeah, I say about 13/14 episodes it gets good.. Or whenever it is


Spoiler



Hercules is introduced and starts trying to kill everything in his way.. With a sadistic little girl commanding him.




man, I love this "spoiler" feature!


I had a feeling of Chrono Crusade.. I almost now want to watch Chrono's again..


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 18, 2009)

The Fall Anime 2009 chart I've posted before has been apparently updated.

http://img43.imageshack.us/i/fallanimu.jpg/


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2009)

lmao... Stitch! In japanese ways... lol.. 

It doesn't look bad at all. the season...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2009)

just finished Black Lagoon 1 & 2 and Xam'd....they both were good but now I am depressed

I wanted something lite so I started Karin.. Kind of cute/funny.


entropy13 said:


> The Fall Anime 2009 chart I've posted before has been apparently updated.
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/i/fallanimu.jpg/



Thanks for that


----------



## Ammugonevil (Sep 19, 2009)

Just managed to find Ghost in the shell Stand alone complex solid state society for £3 in HMV completing my collection.... dude man i was so happy


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> just finished Black Lagoon 1 & 2 and Xam'd....they both were good but now I am depressed
> 
> I wanted something lite so I started Karin.. Kind of cute/funny.
> 
> ...



Full Metal Panic will give you nice and fuzzy inside!!!


 Man, I wish I could find GITS for that price.. Nice find man! 




All add the Fall preview stuff to the op tomorrow morning before we head out to go to the beach and what not.. Playing "Beatles" Rockband with my dad.. Man, playing barefoot and doing drums isn't fun! lol


Still need words on Pod casts.. I want to add Podcasts to it, just want to know if there is others then the Ones that I listen to on Zune's Marketplace.


----------



## djisas (Sep 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> just finished Black Lagoon 1 & 2 and Xam'd....they both were good but now I am depressed
> 
> I wanted something lite so I started Karin.. Kind of cute/funny.
> 
> ...



Karin was a fun one...

Have you watched Gurren Lagann??
You really should check it out for some crazy mecha action and plenty comedy...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, Gurren Lagann was a great anime. I've watched it twice now via Syfy Network (english dubbed) and once via regular Japanese.


----------



## morpha (Sep 19, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> The Fall Anime 2009 chart I've posted before has been apparently updated.
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/i/fallanimu.jpg/



Look at the guy in the picture for "Nyan koi" is it just me or does this guy get parts in EVERY anime? I swear hes in several that ive seen before..

He's in To Aru Majutsu no Index for one.. Can anyone name any others?







Also if anyone HASNT read the manga for Fairy Tale. watch out for the anime.. its gonna be the next BLEACH/NARUTO/ONE PIECE.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL, I am starting to notice familiar faces as well as voices in animes. 

I just saw the first 2 DVDs of Samurai Champloo, the story is ok (I will prob see the whole thing) but it was "beautiful" to watch and I really liked the different soundtrack as well.

By the way I really liked watching Black Lagoon are there other animes that are geared more towards grownups like that one?



Cold Storm said:


> Full Metal Panic will give you nice and fuzzy inside!!!.


I thought you were teasing me...I took a look and its really funny, thx CS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I am starting to notice familiar faces as well as voices in animes.
> 
> I just saw the first 2 DVDs of Samurai Champloo, the story is ok (I will prob see the whole thing) but it was "beautiful" to watch and I really liked the different soundtrack as well.
> 
> ...





if you liked Black Lagoon then you probably like Madlax. Area 88 (was good if you like air craft style stuff).. Saiyuki, Kite (its a movie) & Kite Liberator.. 

I really liked Madlax. It was gone shooting, and had a different story. 

You Might like Noir. 

Yeah, Samurai Champloo was good, imho, via the music and visuals.. The story was Ok.. I didn't keep watching it because of that.. But it does bring ya into it more later on in the series.

As for the Full Metal Panic.. It's great stuff..



Spoiler



A military man, that was never thrown into high school before due to growning up in the "middle east", has to protect this school girl who has some "magicial" powers that can run his Armour suit. But, you get funny stuff via his military background, and what he learns... just gotta watch it..


It's second season is just funny episodes one after another.


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I am starting to notice familiar faces as well as voices in animes.
> 
> I just saw the first 2 DVDs of Samurai Champloo, the story is ok (I will prob see the whole thing) but it was "beautiful" to watch and I really liked the different soundtrack as well.
> 
> ...



Beware kite may have some awesome action scenes but some good sex scenes too, if you ok with that, kite will blow your mind...
Kite librador was weak...
From Kite creators comes Mezzo forte 2 ep full of action and sex and then theres mezzo Tv more reserved and no sex...
Try bebop, wolfs rain, armitage is good too, ergo proxy is quite awesome too and will have you thinking hard sometimes, Texhnolyze is also awesome and Lain from the same guy is quite good...

Is that enough??

Noir and madlax are almost clones but still good, although not as much as the one i mentioned, their music is specially good, theres a 3rd replica of those 2, although i dont remember the name its not worth your time as is the weaker of the 3...
Noir was original, madlax was a little repetitive...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 20, 2009)

Im not so much into the "sex" thing or the young girl panties thing either...But I do enjoy the interactions of the characters and the "Creativity" they show with their stories is just amazing to me.
I have insane skills in many fields but am so "artistically challenged"  its not funny so they are a big inspiration to me.


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2009)

The ones i mentioned are top in quality, and they aren't just dumb action movies...
For example, kite is like an adrenaline rush, awesome animation, great character design and good story...
Mezzo forte is quite good too, oh i remember you can get sexless versions of these...
Bebop is one of the best of its kind ever, that says it all, great characters story, art music, etc...

Wolfs rain is the exception here, its not cyberpunk, its not very action oriented but made by bones it could only be a masterpiece with a great story...
"Wolf's Rain is absorbing and fascinating, with interesting characters, a novel plot and brilliant music. Definitely recommended." what they say...

Texhnolyze was envisioned by a master of the cyberpunk Abe Yoshitoshi, "It's a waste of time to recommend this series to “fans of (insert anime series here)” because there literally isn't anything else like it out there on the market right now. This is a radical departure even for Abe, who specializes in unorthodox anime storytelling. It almost belongs more in the foreign film section than with the rest of the anime on the shelf; it's that different. If you're looking for something new or are interested in expanding your horizons, this is a definite purchase for you. It's as close to art as anime gets while still being captivating." ANN source...

And then there's LAIN from Abe as well, can you keep up with it?? "Let me conclude with saying that Lain is definitely not for everyone. It's very eccentric but it certainly has a point and it's accomplished in a rather interesting way if you don't mind watching very cerebral anime. There's little to no action, no comedy, no nothing, except some very serious thought provoking drama. It's bizarre enough to make you watch it at least twice. Check it out." ANN

ergo proxy is something else as well, maybe it has a little of Armitage Thexnolyze and LAIN "Ergo Proxy certainly isn't for everyone. It's a dark, brooding, slowly-paced sci-fi mystery with philosophical underpinnings; this is unquestionably an adult anime. People expecting nonstop robot fights will be disappointed, as will anyone who isn't patient enough to stick with the storyline. Overall, though, this is a mature, engrossing series; it's a nice break from the piles and piles of harem comedies and dating-sim shows the medium has become inundated with." ANN as well...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2009)

kite sounds good. i'll have to have a looksee at it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> kite sounds good. i'll have to have a looksee at it.



Kite was good. I think the second movie is better.. The worst part.. I did what I did with almost every movie I have seen via it having a squeal... I watched the second one first.. But, I didn't know it was the second one.. lol

So, that's why I like the second one better.. I guess you can throw on there that it should be a series after you watch the second one.. You  really get the feeling



Spoiler



that your missing something that wasn't apart of both movies


 At lease i thought so... 

Sorta of how Blood+ was.. You got an Awesome movie that just keep making you ask.. Why..

Or Karas.... I loved the movies... but it was making you want MORE... They left it SO wide open..


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2009)

Karas was quite breath taking too, it made me buy the dvds and in the end the dvds where a waste of money, although the anime was great...

By second movie do you mean Kite librador??
It wasnt near the level of the first one...


----------



## razaron (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a dilemma. i can either watch storm rider in 2.1 chinese or 5.1 german?


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2009)

If chinese is the original language it is a better choice, if both are dubs from the Japanese and u are german, then go for it...
Yesterday i downloaded an anime ep subbed in German which i dunno and ended up watching it withouts subs...  

Here is a Kite AMV after watching it some time ago i went after the movie right away...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QswD5mIZoE


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

djisas said:


> Karas was quite breath taking too, it made me buy the dvds and in the end the dvds where a waste of money, although the anime was great...
> 
> By second movie do you mean Kite librador??
> It wasnt near the level of the first one...



Yeah, I got the Karas Dvd's myself. But, I have since lost them due to having it on my hdds when I had the dvd's... lol

Yeah, Librador was the first one I saw. then went to Kite.. I do have to say that your right. Kite was a lot more death and carnage then Librador. I just seem to like Libraor's art..



djisas said:


> Here is a Kite AMV after watching it some time ago i went after the movie right away...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QswD5mIZoE



That was a very nice, very nice AMV


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2009)

i looked for kite, and it did seem to be classified as hentai and porn on many websites.

i'd enver have downloaded it without the recommendations here (and that AMV) - will watch it later


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2009)

If you love blood and gore, then you'll really like Kite. everytime I think of Kite, I think of Blood+ and how the main characters are...


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i looked for kite, and it did seem to be classified as hentai and porn on many websites.
> 
> i'd enver have downloaded it without the recommendations here (and that AMV) - will watch it later



Kite is indeed as hardcore has you can get, with gore all over and plenty of sex and rape and all uncensored but that is the directors cut, there is a toned down cut version without the sex, you can try to get if sex bothers you or just get the directors cut in all its glory...
Your choice, the same applies to Mezzo forte, the obvious choice if you liked kite and Mezzo Dsa if you liked Mezzo forte...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2009)

i'm getting the directors cut 


currently watching Night Wizard, got 400GB of anime at respawn and picking through it... i expect to finish in about 6 months lol.


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2009)

Night wizard??
I think i remember that but never watched, dunno if i at least previewed it, but i had better anime to watch...

I dont have a huge stock of anime to watch, the near 3TB of anime i should have i have watched all...
All i watch nowadays is ongoing anime, but now im focusing on getting some blue ray rips of some good animes, like Index, ill be getting Basquash, Michiko to hatchin, K-on, etc...
Im trying to get whit album bd too, the second season is around the corner and i will rewatch the first before, it was a nice story after all...


----------



## razaron (Sep 20, 2009)

just finished reading another shoujo ai manga "strawberry shake sweet". its quite funny but still advances properly. reccomend it to anyone who wants a short shoujo ai manga (arent they all?). and i found an awesome site for shoujo ai fans, _lililicious_.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.ncm.com/Fathom/Anime/Eur...7&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=E7_FathomPage

Eureka Seven in theatre for one night.


----------



## Binge (Sep 21, 2009)

Strange... I don't think that series would have made a good full length movie.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> Strange... I don't think that series would have made a good full length movie.



I spoke of the movie a few pages back. It's not really based on the series. It's an alternate reality. It's completely different.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I spoke of the movie a few pages back. It's not really based on the series. It's an alternate reality. It's completely different.



and crap, by most reports


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, I went to the  running of Full Metal Alchemist's Movie In theater. I really enjoyed it. I didn't mind the fact that I spent 10 bucks to re watch the movie.. Come on.. HUGE screen, and seats you can fall asleep in, I did that once on a date there , what more can you ask for?


as for the E7 Movie.. I haven't watched it yet... Probably will get around to it in a few months


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2009)

speaking of FMA, who's watching the new one? i'm finding it a hell of a lot better than the first one, with quite a few surprises thrown in


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> speaking of FMA, who's watching the new one? i'm finding it a hell of a lot better than the first one, with quite a few surprises thrown in



Yeah it's generally the new and improved version of the first.


----------



## razaron (Sep 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> speaking of FMA, who's watching the new one? i'm finding it a hell of a lot better than the first one, with quite a few surprises thrown in


yeah, also afterwords it reaches berserk (manga) levels of epicness.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> speaking of FMA, who's watching the new one? i'm finding it a hell of a lot better than the first one, with quite a few surprises thrown in



On & off...tbh Im not really paying attention to it an awful lot since its just the first series rehashed - in short (no pun intended - Edward Elric) its what the *Original* FMA should have been.

Im still downing the episodes & watching them on the side but im not as omgwtfbbq about it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I have it down to the last three that have aired.. I've watched up to them seeing


Spoiler



the Library has been burnt down and going off to find that "book worm" of a girl.


 but I haven't seen anything after that.. I should, but I'm just trying to watch Xam'd Lost Memories right now.. still stuck on episode 6..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I think I have it down to the last three that have aired.. I've watched up to them seeing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



it gets better.


the homunculus are so much better in this version, better abilities, better fights, better 'story' content about them. cant have a good show without good bad guys, and the bad guys of FMA brotherhood are cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'll have to start watching it.. I wan to, just tend to forget and go after something else.. I'll find a good stream of it and start watching some of it tonight while rebuilding a laptop.


----------



## djisas (Sep 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> speaking of FMA, who's watching the new one? i'm finding it a hell of a lot better than the first one, with quite a few surprises thrown in



Having watched the first one i am also watching the second...
The first ep where to rushed when compared to first season but it been better with lots of new stuff...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> speaking of FMA, who's watching the new one? i'm finding it a hell of a lot better than the first one, with quite a few surprises thrown in



I liked old one very much,but new one i seen some eps,was better looking and some new elements,and slightly different.But its definetly better than 1st one.Will wait for all eps than will watch from start to end


----------



## djisas (Sep 21, 2009)

Then you still have to wait for 26 episodes or so...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2009)

I started watching it again from Anime-Media. man, on episode 8... Now the worst part.. That title song will be in my head for days!!! days!!!! oh, did I mention.. DAYS? lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2009)

Arciks said:


> I liked old one very much,but new one i seen some eps,was better looking and some new elements,and slightly different.But its definetly better than 1st one.Will wait for all eps than will watch from start to end



the first 12 eps were the same as the first show, you could call them remastered in HD.


after that, the real plots showing... and its awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the first 12 eps were the same as the first show, you could call them remastered in HD.
> 
> 
> after that, the real plots showing... and its awesome.





Woot, I'm at 10 now! lol.. 



oh yeah, now the ending is getting to me!




Just a heads up.. we're almost at 3k posts! Woot!!



Edit: damn every time I see Huges die, I just want to burst into tears.. 

So, that leads me to ask... Is there any part in which you have watched anime that you just want to say... OMG, they just didn't do that? I'm not really asking on the fact that its like, air up a girls dress, or that stupid thing... Like how in FF7 (the game) Aries just dies like she does.. Man, I must of re-watched that scene a dozen times, even got my mom to watch it.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there a live-action movie of Initial D? I just want some confirmation, but I was quite sure it's Initial D being shown in an 30" LG LCD TV in some TV store over here.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2009)

Sekirei


----------



## morpha (Sep 22, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Is there a live-action movie of Initial D? I just want some confirmation, but I was quite sure it's Initial D being shown in an 30" LG LCD TV in some TV store over here.



Yes there is an Initial D live action. IMO its very good. A great reallife adaption of an anime.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_D_%28film%29


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Sekirei



You watching sekirei??
Censored or uncensored??


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2009)

You mean there is two different ones!??!? If So, I gotta see if I'm getting the Censored...


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2009)

One with nikid boobs and one without.,..


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2009)

ahhh, well pm'ed ya Djisas

As for Full Metal. I watched 14 and can see where it really starts.. 13 did have some difference, but 14 was crazy.. really crazy... Gotta watch another one and hope I can finish he before my Nephew gets here to have me teach him stuff in the pool..



Awww. 



Spoiler



after 14 the opening changes..


 booo! lol.. still a good one..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2009)

djisas said:


> You watching sekirei??
> Censored or uncensored??



sorry I was in my room (have a mouse and no keyboard). It felt like a rated R movie. Normally I would care less about that type but I had seen a bunch of serious ones and wanted something lite. I couldnt stop watching I was so fascinated by the characters and story. When it finished I was so pissed it was only 12 episodes.



Cold Storm said:


> So, that leads me to ask... Is there any part in which you have watched anime that you just want to say... OMG, they just didn't do that?



I was so pissed towards the end of Full metal panic when he dosent kill the terrorist guy and they let him on the sub.(I almost punched my LCD)

Than there was all of  "Fumoffu", WTF was that for?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I was so pissed towards the end of Full metal panic when he dosent kill the terrorist guy and they let him on the sub.(I almost punched my LCD)
> 
> Than there was all of  "Fumoffu", WTF was that for?



I feel that there will be more Full Metal Panic. Due to how it ended.. But, that's my thoughts..

As for Fumoffu. It was their little "fillers". Just their fun stuff, anime to just get people to see more of it. I really liked it due to the fact that it was "different" & I couldn't stop laughing at it all.. I guess it was due to me being up at 4am after leaving my ex fiance's house when she finally fell asleep. Just enough to get me threw two more hours before I leave for work..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL, for me I really get involved with the characters and story. So when they do a 180 it was a definite WTF! to me.
(PS: up to that point CS I fricken loved FMP, thx)


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2009)

Worry for a sekirei sequel is coming this year...
Gotta think about something similar...
Im pissed off, yesterday i had only 3 anime ep to dl, Bakemonogatari, Saki and FMA, today i had nothing to download at all, scavenged my hdds in search of something to watch and found nothing new...
Im getting Air gear uncensored dvds and just finish index BD rips from Thora and just rewatched the first ep...
Index quality is still quite superior to most of other animes...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 22, 2009)

I really liked Air gear (with Utaw and Air TV and now Sekirei) , some day I hope to figure this whole dl thing...


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2009)

Theres an utawarerumono ova going on... Air was good...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 23, 2009)

Air made me really   but I have seen it several times.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2009)

fumoffu came out during a little 'alternate reality' craze with anime in japan. this was less alternate than most, and pretty much was a comedy season.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 23, 2009)

lol, well I hope they got over it...
(its kind of like watching my mod logs and all of the sudden I started doing "Hello kitty" mods)

I just started watching another series and this is *definitely* not for the kiddies but very interesting so far..
Mnemosyne: Mnemosyne No Musume-tachi
(I thought Utaw was a pain to spell)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Woot, I'm at 10 now! lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, watch Gantz. It's full of those moments.

And I don't know what all Full Metal Panic you have watched Mark, but there is also Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid. It's the true sequel to Full Metal Panic. Fumoffu was just a comedy filler. Wasn't meant to be a sequel.

Now, on to Full Metal Alchemist. It's another one that I will wait until they finish completely before I watch it. I learned my lesson on trying to watch a series as it's being released. Get stuck with a series that the group drops, stalls, or the group just disbands, and you learn to just wait until somebody finishes it. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, watch Gantz. It's full of those moments.
> 
> And I don't know what all Full Metal Panic you have watched Mark, but there is also Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid. It's the true sequel to Full Metal Panic. Fumoffu was just a comedy filler. Wasn't meant to be a sequel.
> 
> Now, on to Full Metal Alchemist. It's another one that I will wait until they finish completely before I watch it. I learned my lesson on trying to watch a series as it's being released. Get stuck with a series that the group drops, stalls, or the group just disbands, and you learn to just wait until somebody finishes it. lol.



Man, don't get me started on Gantz! I gotta read the manga since they said it was way better then the anime.

I'm with you on the fact of how series are... it's a pita once you get stuff going, and then its gone due to a person's falling out or what not... I'm at episode 21 of Full Metal Alchemist: brotherhood. By watching it via stream at a anime site, I've seen 3 different fan subs doing it. Eclipse was the first one, then two no names, but it wasn't Eclipse since they didn't have their "logo" on it all.. But, if I can get it streamed at this place, or some where else, without having to extremely wait.. I'll do it.. I've gotten hooked so badly with Brotherhood.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Sep 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And I don't know what all Full Metal Panic you have watched Mark, but there is also Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid. It's the true sequel to Full Metal Panic. Fumoffu was just a comedy filler. Wasn't meant to be a sequel.


I saw the first series, than the fufu baloney (but I skipped over most of it as it was too silly) and I am in he middle of the second raid part.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2009)

ahh, it's Fufu baloney.. lol... I almost cracked a rib laughing so hard! lol.. 


I think I'm going to use the "fufu baloney" term from now on!




Man, just got done watching Episode 24 of FMA: Brotherhood.. I gotta say, it's a great anime.. It's more darker then FMA was, and Boy, does it have the twist and turns.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, well I hope they got over it...
> (its kind of like watching my mod logs and all of the sudden I started doing "Hello kitty" mods)
> 
> I just started watching another series and this is *definitely* not for the kiddies but very interesting so far..
> ...



Mnemosyne is quite good actually, nice choice...
U mean spell utawarerumono?? Thats rather easy...



Wile E said:


> Yeah, watch Gantz. It's full of those moments.
> 
> And I don't know what all Full Metal Panic you have watched Mark, but there is also Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid. It's the true sequel to Full Metal Panic. Fumoffu was just a comedy filler. Wasn't meant to be a sequel.
> 
> Now, on to Full Metal Alchemist. It's another one that I will wait until they finish completely before I watch it. I learned my lesson on trying to watch a series as it's being released. Get stuck with a series that the group drops, stalls, or the group just disbands, and you learn to just wait until somebody finishes it. lol.



I would not recomend Gantz, at least the anime...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually, I love Gantz. It's refreshing to see an anime that's full of one tragedy after another instead of the heroes always winning. Ending sucked tho.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone watched vexille, if so, is it any good?


----------



## razaron (Sep 23, 2009)

just watched dead leaves, its from the makers of flcl. it was pretty wtf.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 23, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Has anyone watched vexille, if so, is it any good?



It is decent. Nothing amazing but not a waste of time either.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Actually, I love Gantz. It's refreshing to see an anime that's full of one tragedy after another instead of the heroes always winning. Ending sucked tho.



If you want tragedy or drama, look for something with superior quality...

I highly recomend Ef a tale of Memories and its sequel Melodies, its a beautiful story...
Clannad, although the first season was a great harem comedy, the second is a perfect tragedy and almost ends really bad, the realism and drama are almost like no other...

Spekig of tragedy, Kimi ga Nozomu Eien was another beautiful story with lots of drama, i wrote a review of it and i can share...

Here is a hint: Overall: 



Spoiler



This anime is one of the best of its kind, with an excellent and realistic story, great characters, support characters also did they job supporting the anime, nice music and animation; everything was great.
If u are just starting to watch this anime, prepare for a roller coaster of emotions, once you start watching it you are part of the cast, it feels like you are there sharing those moments with them.
Prepare yourself, this is sad, and u if u have the courage it should be watched again, as for me, I fell I was actually there after watching it over again…



And while we're at it, one of last year best animes: True tears, another beautiful story with some drama to it but not as much as the others...

So just forget about Gantz, its not that good, i didn't even finish watching it...

Instead if its good stories with drama or tragedy but not much action, try the above...

If its action and bloodshed Then elfen lied has plenty of blood and dismembered corps, so many you will lose count on the dismenbered corps on the first ep, a decent story, good music some nudity and overall quite good...

And if you are in to watch some good Horror anime with heavy psychological suspense, lots of terrifying scenes to give you the creeps and actual gore not just some blood but eviscerated corps, and even one scene where a girl as to rip 3 of her fingernails as a payment for certain circumstances and while having all that it manages to have cute characters that will turn terrifying in a blink of an eye and good levels of comedy... Just watch Higurashi naku koro ni, you will have all this and more...
Gotta get the dvd rips and watch again...

Thats all guys for more details just ask...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2009)

I have watched all of the anime you posted. None of them compare to Gantz for the blend of tragedy and gore. Really, Gantz doesn't fit into any specific genre. It blends a few different types. No other anime I have found matches that blend. 

Kimi, EF and Clanad aren't even close to the same category. They are a completely different type of tragedy. They are more drama than straight tragedy. Kimi is of my favorite anime of all time. Enough so that I bought it. Still can't be compared to Gantz tho. Completely different categories.

Like I said, I like Gantz. Enough so, that I own it. Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it's a bad anime. I like most anime that blend these genres, tho all blend it in a slightly different way. Elfen Lied and Texhnolyze come to mind immediately, and guess what, I own those too. 

Although I will be checking out Higurashi. Haven't seen that one yet. Actually forgot about it.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I have watched all of the anime you posted. None of them compare to Gantz for the blend of tragedy and gore. Really, Gantz doesn't fit into any specific genre. It blends a few different types. No other anime I have found matches that blend.
> 
> Kimi, EF and Clanad aren't even close to the same category. They are a completely different type of tragedy. They are more drama than straight tragedy. Kimi is of my favorite anime of all time. Enough so that I bought it. Still can't be compared to Gantz tho. Completely different categories.
> 
> ...



I told those were quality anime with good stories, drama or even some tragedy like clannad, but not any action or gore, if thats what you want check higurashi then, hope you dont get disappointed, it actually doesn't have much action, you wont see a little girl chopping everyone in the street with an axe while singing a creepy song, instead they love to do it slowly and painfully...

And for anyone who hasn't seen the anime above mentioned, they are all a must watch for anime lover...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 23, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Has anyone watched vexille, if so, is it any good?



I have it in my Netflix queue as my next movie so I will prob get it for this weekend. The idea looks cool and am looking forward to it. I think CS saw it.


Wile E said:


> Kimi is of my favorite anime of all time. Enough so that I bought it. Still can't be compared to Gantz tho.



When I saw "KIMI" I laughed as I saw Kimi Ga Aruji De Shitsuji Ga Ore De this morning...(and while it was cute is prob shouldnt be on a "best of" list) it took me a bit to realize you guys were talking of another Kimi...



razaron said:


> just watched dead leaves, its from the makers of flcl. it was pretty wtf.


I have it at Netflix with instant watch (havent seen it yet though) the reviews wernt too good but the story seemed kind of interesting.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you watched Kimi Ga Aruji De uncensored??
The tv rips have lots of steam where it shouldn't...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 23, 2009)

it was more suggestive than bad. (didnt show much)

I havent figured how to get anime like you guys do so I just go to AnimeSeason and watch what they have.

*PS: guys I have disk 3 of Ai Yori Aoshi (I bought it because I sent my personal one to Netflix by mistake but Netflix returned my disk) I tried selling it at eBay a couple times but no buyers. 

If any of you want it I would be happy to give it to you as a gift, just let me know if ur interested.
(has episodes 11-15)*

this thread has been a HUGE help to me.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> Has anyone watched vexille, if so, is it any good?



vexille was craaaaap, i wrote a hate filled review many pages back.


summary: the tiny plot is full of holes, its more usless than a butterfly net for catching attention.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> vexille was craaaaap, i wrote a hate filled review many pages back.
> 
> 
> summary: the tiny plot is full of holes, its more usless than a butterfly net for catching attention.



Yeah, I rented it via netflix right when it came out... Animation was good, but the story just tore it all to shreads.. lol.. If you look at my work log, or was it my GTX Hr3 log, the video that was playing on my living room tv was Vexille.. 

If your getting it for yourself.. Don't bother... but if it's streamed.. watch it a bit.. I say after 20 mins you'll think the story just craps it all out..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 24, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Kimi is of my favorite anime of all time. Enough so that I bought it.


I just saw part 4 (Il finish up the rest tonight) and I must say it looks like I am gonna be sad for weeks with this one. I can tell I am gonna need a lot of cheering up after this fricken series. 

Netflix sent me the first 3 DVDs of Fate: Stay Night, Il see that tomorrow after I finish Kimi.

*EDIT:* ok here is a HUGE WTF! moment for me....Kimi ga Nozomu Eien OVA

The reg Kimi started off making me sad than the sadness turned to being pissed off but I sat through the rest of the episodes anyways. 

I thought what the hell il see the OVAs, sorry Wile E we are of different minds on this series..
(it goes to the bottom of my list)


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey, Mk. I'm trying out Fate Stay as well from other sources, and enjoying it so far. What do you think?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 24, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> Hey, Mk. I'm trying out Fate Stay as well from other sources, and enjoying it so far. What do you think?



Its ok
I have been watching anime from other sources and REALLY appreciate the fact that I can, however this was a DVD and I must say the picture quality and soundtrack is so much nicer it makes it better to watch. 

("Whisper of the heart" is another thats beautiful to watch and listen to)


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a Blood+ game in my phone. Considering I haven't watched it yet I barely have any idea about the characters and the creatures.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> I have a Blood+ game in my phone. Considering I haven't watched it yet I barely have any idea about the characters and the creatures.



vampires, schoolgirls.

vampire schoolgirls?


yeah i cant remember much more than that  saw it so long ago


----------



## human_error (Sep 25, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> *I have a Blood+ game* in my phone. Considering I haven't watched it yet I barely have any idea about the characters and the creatures.



WHAT!?! Got any more info? ie what phone? name of game? How have i not found out about this!

And yeah - vampires> schoolgirl> sadness> not wanting to get past half way through the series> getting past that difficult part> loving the end of the series is basically what most people remember about the series (that is if they finish it, the middle is very difficult to get past).


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

I gotta rewatch Blood+.... I skipped back and forth on the anime and just need to watch it all the way threw!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta rewatch Blood+.... I skipped back and forth on the anime and just need to watch it all the way threw!



its a good anime but its not great, the anime clearly has a 'target' & it knows how to achieve it but it decided to drag you through the same repetative or in some cases pointless shit for a good 70-80% of series. certain discoveries early on in the series trigger certain events that are still triggering the same events 20-40 episodes later & they still havent reached a conclusion. then the final plot kicks in & its all over

secondly the soundtrack must be boring as fuck. they played the same fucking opera song in almost every episode after they discoverd the plot really early on & theres no variation what so ever. 


Its worth 1 watch then you can delete it - its not crap. its actually quite good for what it is, but its so badly let down by very minor issues.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just saw part 4 (Il finish up the rest tonight) and I must say it looks like I am gonna be sad for weeks with this one. I can tell I am gonna need a lot of cheering up after this fricken series.
> 
> Netflix sent me the first 3 DVDs of Fate: Stay Night, Il see that tomorrow after I finish Kimi.
> 
> ...


I liked it for it's true to life honesty. These are the types of tragedies you see IRL. As far as the OVAs, they are alternate timeline/reality. They don't actually follow the original series. The OVAs were actually kind of crap, tbh. Just so we're on the same page, the series itself is known as Rumbling Hearts in the US. I recommend it for a good tragedy/drama with little to no action.

As far as finding ways to watch high quality anime via alternate means, give me a PM, and I can try to walk you thru the process. I have a 720p version of Fate Stay Night that was acquired in this manner that is of sunning quality, for instance.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 25, 2009)

I would hate life to be like that, had I made my GF (especially someone I claimed to love) feel so bad she would randomly have sex with someone else I could never forgive myself.
And if a friend of mine took advantage of her I would return the favor by removing his legs and hands.
(I was REALLY pissed, good thing it was a cartoon)

I just started watching Claanad (much better to me)

And I know I keep repeating it but  for all the help Wile E.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 25, 2009)

The game is titled the same, Blood+, it's made by Glu Mobile. An Animax logo pops up as well at the start. It's not in Glu Mobile's website though...


I got the game through um..."other" means through some site.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

for the last two mornings i've woke up to the fma: brotherhood opening that was on from episode 1-14... glad i gotta find that tune!!


----------



## djisas (Sep 25, 2009)

human_error said:


> WHAT!?! Got any more info? ie what phone? name of game? How have i not found out about this!
> 
> And yeah - vampires> schoolgirl> sadness> not wanting to get past half way through the series> getting past that difficult part> loving the end of the series is basically what most people remember about the series (that is if they finish it, the middle is very difficult to get past).



For those who like vampire animes, Vampire knight should suit your taste, Karin if you look for some fun, hellsing for one of the best in the genre, Trinity blood is awesome too but doesnt have the schoolgirl part, Tsukuyomi: Moon Phase is also quite good and Vampire Hunter D if you want a classic...



MKmods said:


> I would hate life to be like that, had I made my GF (especially someone I claimed to love) feel so bad she would randomly have sex with someone else I could never forgive myself.
> And if a friend of mine took advantage of her I would return the favor by removing his legs and hands.
> (I was REALLY pissed, good thing it was a cartoon)
> 
> ...



Good to see you like Clannad, keep enjoying it, it is all very pretty in season 1, when you watch season 2 prepare yourself...


----------



## Gzero (Sep 25, 2009)

Yay just finished Macross F. Was fun.

Vampire Knight + Guilty was disappointing (just didn't go anywhere).


----------



## djisas (Sep 25, 2009)

Try watch Macross Zero now that you watched Macross F...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 25, 2009)

djisas said:


> Good to see you like Clannad, keep enjoying it, it is all very pretty in season 1, when you watch season 2 prepare yourself...



With season 1 I never laughed so hard before (or cried). Than I got to ep 9 in season2 and had to quit. I enjoyed the "flow" of season 1 but season 2 seems different, almost tacked on. 

While taking a break I went to read the descriptions in Wiki for season 2 and decided I would not subject myself to hours of misery that were sure to follow. 

Its amazing to me what effect these silly cartoons can have.


----------



## djisas (Sep 25, 2009)

The ending makes for all the misery that will come, if you endured Kimiga Nozomu eien, you should be able to complete this...

You have no idea yet...

Try watching higurashi no naku koru ni, the first 5 seconds of the first ep will tell you if u have what it takes to watch it...

And since you are watching dramas there's 3 good ones for you but less miserable, they are Ef - Tales of memories and tales of melodies, 12 ep each, very beautiful story and true tears another beautiful story...

Just found me something really good, one of those rare pieces you dont see so often, Letter Bee: Light and Blue Night Fantasy, not expecting anything special i found out it was really good to watch...
I like this kind of anime, rare jewels like kakurenbo, noiseman, Angel`s Egg, Letter bee now and some others in the past, sometimes they turn out to be more fun than anything else you might be watching...

Its just 27m long, Letter Bee is easily available, check it out and see if you guys like it...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> for the last two mornings i've woke up to the fma: brotherhood opening that was on from episode 1-14... glad i gotta find that tune!!



i know, i really liked it too.


----------



## human_error (Sep 26, 2009)

djisas said:


> For those who like vampire animes, Vampire knight should suit your taste, Karin if you look for some fun, hellsing for one of the best in the genre, Trinity blood is awesome too but doesnt have the schoolgirl part, Tsukuyomi: Moon Phase is also quite good and Vampire Hunter D if you want a classic...



Vampire knight is the only manga that i've read quiet a few books of (also watched both series)  - i've nearly finished karin and i already did hellsing too (so yeah, i do like vamp anime it seems). I'll check out Trinity blood when im done with my current watch list and i'll then look into the other two


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i know, i really liked it too.



Yeah, I starting to like the second beginning of it also.. I really liked Gundam 00's music. My parents thought I was crazy since I was streaming it threw the house speakers..  I forgot to turn it off in their room this morning and my dad woke up to it..


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol, isn't Vampire Knight abit too girly and cheesy?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

I think after listening to more of Yui's music... I'm moving to Japan, and becoming a fan that will FALL in love with her! lol.. Nah, I just can say I love it.. Really do.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm more a fan of Yokko Kanno's style of music.

And Karin is one of my favorite comedies. I just can't hear or see the word "unhappy" anymore, and not crack a smile thinking of that anime.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you like Kaname Chidori's  voice in FMP, you should watch Girl's High.
I like her voice, it sounds so much "power".

The anime is quite perverted, so if you can't stand ecchi stuffs, you should avoid watching it .


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2009)

It's not so much that I can't stand ecchi, it's more like I outgrew it, and find it boring. It was cool when I was a horny teenager and all, but not so much now. I much prefer story driven anime. If I want T&A, I'll just download porn instead. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

ecchi is fine if its part of an anime, but not the focus.

no one cares if they manage to show cleavage or a buttshot while things are going on (or in those typical beach-party episodes they always sneak in), but when its in every shot it gets very annoying.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ecchi is fine if its part of an anime, but not the focus.
> 
> no one cares if they manage to show cleavage or a buttshot while things are going on (or in those typical beach-party episodes they always sneak in), but when its in every shot it gets very annoying.



Yeah, incidental ecchi is fine. I just find it stupid when they purposely try to get it in every shot possible, just like you said.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

strike witches was an example of well done (if excessive) ecchi.

What they did was just had the camera angle always show cleavage or a panty shot, while the show itself took itself seriously, and had a plot.

i watched that show more for the hilarity of the new and weird camera angles they used.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2009)

I dislike strike witches, lol.

In my point of view, serious plot and _excessive_ panty shots don't go along well. 

But seriously, try to watch Girls High! It's not just "ecchi", It's totally perverted in a really funny way.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

strike witches is like B grade horror. its terribly painful to watch, but its so bad its funny.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

For me, if it has some stuff in it that will make it some form of ecchi, then I'm fine with it... but, if it's just plain out ecchi, I try and steer clear of it.. It loses all texture for me when its all about "getting that shot in"

I think, I don't know if anyone else will think it's ecchi, but desert punk was the only one that I just had to watch. Full blown womanizer, with at lease every show having some sort of "sex" action would be a turner for most anime... But, because of the comedy, I could not stop watching it.

Oh yeah, I can't get to sleep now because of the DAMN song stuck into my head!


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i know, i really liked it too.


If its music i can help everyone, the second op for Brotherhood is "Hologram" by NICO Touches the Walls and i know where to get it if its has been released as a single already...



kid41212003 said:


> Lol, isn't Vampire Knight abit too girly and cheesy?


It is... 
Any problem a guy liking girlish anime??
I watch plenty of girlish anime or like we call it in japan shoujo anime, there are really good ones, every season i get my shoujo anime fix...



Wile E said:


> I'm more a fan of Yokko Kanno's style of music.
> 
> And Karin is one of my favorite comedies. I just can't hear or see the word "unhappy" anymore, and not crack a smile thinking of that anime.



Yes Kanno is an awesome Composer and along with Mayaa Sakamoto and Gabriela Robin, they have some of the best of the industry...
I have pretty much all of their music...



Mussels said:


> strike witches was an example of well done (if excessive) ecchi.
> 
> What they did was just had the camera angle always show cleavage or a panty shot, while the show itself took itself seriously, and had a plot.
> 
> i watched that show more for the hilarity of the new and weird camera angles they used.



I wouldn't call that just excessive ecchi it nears ero anime with the uncensored dvds and all the nudity, it was a good anime...

If you like this ecchi anime, there's a lot more, the most extreme is queen blade, that is near the hentai border, it only lacks the actual sex scenes, i dont watch it, its not my type...
You Have To love ru, it very fun an fan service packed, the dvds go further and add full nudity...
Rosario to vampire is another one...


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2009)

djisas said:


> It is...
> Any problem a guy liking girlish anime??
> I watch plenty of girlish anime or like we call it in japan shoujo anime, there are really good ones, every season i get my shoujo anime fix...



Nah, sometime I watch that kind of anime too.
It's just the drawing style is way too "dramatic" for my taste (especially guys characters).

If there is a meter between anime for guy and for girl

Boy<100%----------- 0/100 -----------100%> Girl

Since I didn't watch the anime, so I can't comment on the story, but the drawing style is at 90% all the way to Girl (drawing styles that appeal girls).


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Nah, sometime I watch that kind of anime too.
> It's just the drawing style is way too "dramatic" for my taste (especially guys characters).
> 
> If there is a meter between anime for guy and for girl
> ...



And Vampire Knight isnt quite bad on that aspect, XXXHolic is extreme and there are sveral others like nana, etc...
One just needs to get used to it...
I mentioned Trinity Blood earlier, its character design also is very different from the norn, but that only makes it better, it wouldn't look good with cute characters...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

I love the look of Trinity Blood. reminds me of Witch Hunter Robin.

Hologram is a great song. I just can't seem to get Again out of my head!


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I love the look of Trinity Blood. reminds me of Witch Hunter Robin.
> 
> Hologram is a great song. I just can't seem to get Again out of my head!



Lol, did you get any sleep?


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I love the look of Trinity Blood. reminds me of Witch Hunter Robin.
> 
> Hologram is a great song. I just can't seem to get Again out of my head!



Witch hunter robin was great too...

Ill PM you with links for Fullmetal albums since moods get mad at me posting links...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah we cant allow torrent links, sorry.

"hologram nico" gets you the songs in searches easy enough.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah, last night i was listening to yui songs and looking at the link raz gave me.. 

yeah, we're lucky enough to just have this thread here since its non tech.. so links will kill the thread since it brings "law" matters into w1zzards backyard.. but im happy the thread is going. learn a hell of alot about anime/manga.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2009)

Me that been idling for some time, have been a little interested in spending sometime here latelly...
Since i know a lot i can share with others...
Have you tried to join an anime forum??


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

djisas said:


> Me that been idling for some time, have been a little interested in spending sometime here latelly...
> Since i know a lot i can share with others...
> Have you tried to join an anime forum??



the only anime style forums that I joined has been FTP-Anime Forums... I'm not "caught up" with everything that's coming out of Japan, so I know if I go to one, I'll just get  due to the Lack of Knowledge that I have on the subject at hand.. Plus, since I'm a butcher at typing, remembering, or saying, the names... Yeah, at lease here I know its a good hearty  

lol..


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2009)

I invited Mkmoods over a forum i help running, its quite good with reasonable size, great amount of content and very friendly i can assure you...
You could take a look and see if you fit there...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> since I'm a butcher at typing, remembering, or saying, the names...


and I thought I was the only one...


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a feeling sometimes i post to much, but its like this everywhere...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll try anything.. 

As for posting.. I do know what you mean. I've calmed down quite a bit in posting... Now, just post in the threads I'm apart of.. To many Internet Stans in the world


----------



## MKmods (Sep 27, 2009)

lol, 7K posts....looks like you are really slowing down



djisas said:


> Just found me something really good, one of those rare pieces you dont see so often, Letter Bee: Light and Blue Night Fantasy, not expecting anything special i found out it was really good to watch...
> I like this kind of anime, rare jewels like kakurenbo, noiseman, Angel`s Egg, Letter bee now and some others in the past, sometimes they turn out to be more fun than anything else you might be watching...
> 
> Its just 27m long, Letter Bee is easily available, check it out and see if you guys like it...



It was VERY good, thanks for that.


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2009)

You watched Letter bee??
Next week starts the anime Letter Bee, based on the same story...

Try the others i mentioned, although Angel's Egg probably is a rarity and noisman shouldn't be easy to find either...

But i do know where to look...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL, I finally realized you all have a big headstart on me so I would never be able to catch up. So I thought it would be cool to actually see something that wasent 10 years old for a change

Im watching the 2nd and 3rd DVD of Fate Stay night tonight. Tomorrow I need to get a bit of work done but this week I will get back to the anime watching.

(but for once I would like to see anime's where the leading guy isant such a fricken pansy`, make out with the damn girl and kill the bad guys you dummies)


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, 7K posts....looks like you are really slowing down



Lol.. Well, look at it this way.. it took me only my first 10m to get 5k... and that was with my ppd being the highest at 12.. Plus 3 months not even having a computer due to me messing up something..  But, due to the fact that "someone" would like to ban me, I tend not to post anymore.. 



MKmods said:


> LOL, I finally realized you all have a big headstart on me so I would never be able to catch up. So I thought it would be cool to actually see something that wasent 10 years old for a change
> 
> Im watching the 2nd and 3rd DVD of Fate Stay night tonight. Tomorrow I need to get a bit of work done but this week I will get back to the anime watching.



Yeah man, get back to your mod! I need more computer pron!


Man, we just hit 3k posts! Woot! Thanks a lot guys/girls! I hope to see another few k posts from this thread! 

Man, trying to fix this bsod on my mom's lappy has made it hard for me to watch anime!... Looks like FF7 AC is going into the PS3!


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I finally realized you all have a big headstart on me so I would never be able to catch up. So I thought it would be cool to actually see something that wasent 10 years old for a change
> 
> Im watching the 2nd and 3rd DVD of Fate Stay night tonight. Tomorrow I need to get a bit of work done but this week I will get back to the anime watching.
> 
> (but for once I would like to see anime's where the leading guy isant such a fricken pansy`, make out with the damn girl and kill the bad guys you dummies)



705 and still counting, just the finished ones, plus some unfinished ones and other still watching...

Try bakemonogatari, the 12th ep, the last shown on tv should be out today, if the guys subbing it take a break from playing Aion...
It the sensation of this year...

Check Canaan it just finished yesterday, some good action there and different from the "leading guy isant such a fricken pansy`, make out with the damn girl and kill the bad guys you dummies"

Basquash for awesome animation and awesome mecha playing basket, even if you dont like basket try it out... Last ep to be subbed this coming week...

Ill get back to you latter on with more...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 27, 2009)

I recommended Canaan a bunch of pages ago (the song is one of my faves) but I stopped about half way and forgot to finish it. Il finish it up now (thanks for reminding me)

I just finished Fate Stay, I had the first 3 DVds from Netflix and honestly it looked nice and I liked the sound track but the pansy sucked so bad...Im not really sure why I kept watching it till I heard Saber call out the name of her sword and than I was hooked (It was the name of my first powerboat a long time ago, I love that fricken name)

Fate Stay got better as it went on and ended well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, he's a real... lol.. It's a good anime. But, your right on the fact that he's just such a PITA its not even funny..

Thank god... When I woke up 15 mins ago, I didn't have Again stuck in my head.. Instead it was a country song!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL, I still hum that dam song "Freckles" from Kenshin to this day....


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I recommended Canaan a bunch of pages ago (the song is one of my faves) but I stopped about half way and forgot to finish it. Il finish it up now (thanks for reminding me)
> 
> I just finished Fate Stay, I had the first 3 DVds from Netflix and honestly it looked nice and I liked the sound track but the pansy sucked so bad...Im not really sure why I kept watching it till I heard Saber call out the name of her sword and than I was hooked (It was the name of my first powerboat a long time ago, I love that fricken name)
> 
> Fate Stay got better as it went on and ended well.



Now that you done with it you can continue with Tsukihime from fate stay night creators and next Kara no Kyoukai movies, they are sure to hook you up, they are 6 full movies with over 100m and the 7 has aired on japan and is coming to dvd by the end of the year...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, he's a real... lol.. It's a good anime. But, your right on the fact that he's just such a PITA its not even funny..
> 
> Thank god... When I woke up 15 mins ago, I didn't have Again stuck in my head.. Instead it was a country song!



again = the one from FMA? i thought i'd downloaded it, but got the new one (hologram) instead


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> again = the one from FMA? i thought i'd downloaded it, but got the new one (hologram) instead



I'll be throwing ya a pm in a min

Yeah, Again is the first one from FMA.  Yui sings it.. God she's... lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll be throwing ya a pm in a min
> 
> Yeah, Again is the first one from FMA.  Yui sings it.. God she's... lol



lol! i actually had it, but thats the one file i didnt unrar.... silly me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2009)

hahaha, nice one Mussles!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2009)

i just finished watching the 2007 version of reideen, and i must admit i really liked the ending. it wasnt like most anime where the ending felt slapped on, rushed, or crap - epic is a good word for it.


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2009)

Reideen??
I watched that, it was interesting, but turned boring along the way, but still its wasn't bad at all...
Its from Karas creators, or at least the composer for the music, dont remember the rest though...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

I have really been enjoying Canaan, its another really good one like Black Lagoon (not as much kiddy stuff)
While looking around at AnimeOrb I came across Akane-Iro ni Somaru Saka (I decided to go from a-z) and saw the first few episodes. I usually skip stuff like this but I must say it was a lot more entertaining than a lot of other stuff I have run across, its one of those kiddies at school things but is a bit more interesting so far.

EDIT: I had the chance to finish Akane and it was definitely different and I enjoyed it.(however he seems  to have quite a bit different relationship with his sis than I do). It seemed 12 episodes was not enough so I hope they add some more episodes.

(it didnt have the best animation or soundtrack but none the less it was DEFINITELY different than the other anime I have seen so far)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2009)

djisas said:


> Reideen??
> I watched that, it was interesting, but turned boring along the way, but still its wasn't bad at all...
> Its from Karas creators, or at least the composer for the music, dont remember the rest though...



just make sure you watched the same one as me, theres two reideens - the 2007 is a remake


----------



## morpha (Sep 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll be throwing ya a pm in a min
> 
> Yeah, Again is the first one from FMA.  Yui sings it.. God she's... lol



Yui Horie... that girl is certainly something.


----------



## djisas (Sep 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I have really been enjoying Canaan, its another really good one like Black Lagoon (not as much kiddy stuff)
> While looking around at AnimeOrb I came across Akane-Iro ni Somaru Saka (I decided to go from a-z) and saw the first few episodes. I usually skip stuff like this but I must say it was a lot more entertaining than a lot of other stuff I have run across, its one of those kiddies at school things but is a bit more interesting so far.
> 
> EDIT: I had the chance to finish Akane and it was definitely different and I enjoyed it.(however he seems  to have quite a bit different relationship with his sis than I do). It seemed 12 episodes was not enough so I hope they add some more episodes.
> ...



For me it was boring, i had watched countless animes like it, countless...
Never actually finished just watched some episodes...
Theres an ova, a very ecchi ova, they call it hardcore but besides some nipple slips here and there and some interesting scenes there isnt much to it, it adds nothing to the story besides fan service...

They are non blood related brothers thats why...
In Japan, at least in anime its ok to elope with your non blood related sister/brother, and in anime they generally fall in love for each other and only realize when a 3rd person enters in their lives...


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL, here in the US down south there is a lot of sibling/cusin friendships going on (sorry just couldnt resist)
As to the anime it seemed to me they were hinting at they wernt blood related.

Thats a first for me in anime though, Normally I have no interest in that type of anime just for some reason that one kept my attention.

i think like Wile E said in a previous post if I wanted naked I would just get porn. I enjoy the anime for the story (sounds like a guy that buys Playboy for the articles )


----------



## djisas (Sep 28, 2009)

If youd want just boobs with little story you would be watching queens blade, even i dont watch it...

Just remembered today

For Cold Storm and anyone else who might be interested, supernatural anime Le chevalier D'Eon, based on the 18th century French revolution...
Worth watching for its quality and huge step way from moe anime...

Watch Claymore as well, its rather awesome with heavy action, its art and character design you wont forget so soon...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2009)

I enjoyed Claymore a lot.

@Mark - Actually, I do buy Playboy off the stand every now and again, if it has an interesting article. Plus, I love the jokes. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2009)

djisas said:


> If youd want just boobs with little story you would be watching queens blade, even i dont watch it...
> 
> Just remembered today
> 
> ...



I'll have to look into that anime. I really love the old style animes.. Stuff like Chrono Crusade, Trinity Blood.. Kenshin! Stuff that takes parts of the world's history, and turns it into a "what if" type of thing.. Best thought was Samurai 7. True events that was... CHANGED.. lol in little words.. lol

As for Claymore... I have it, just haven't got to watch past episode 1. I did like the first one, just never have.



Wile E said:


> I enjoyed Claymore a lot.
> 
> @Mark - Actually, I do buy Playboy off the stand every now and again, if it has an interesting article. Plus, I love the jokes. lol.





 Lol.. I was scammed, into those pay for a year, $29.99 and you get 5 free mags for 4 year scams... Well I grabbed Playboy.. I scanned the jokes each month onto my laptop that I had, and then for 2 years gave them to my ex fiance's brother, a year was "thrown away" while I was living with my ex fiance, and the last year I just gave them to Random Murderer after I read the articles and jokes.. lol.. I will say that it's gotten a whole lot better on that department! 




God, it feels good to be back home! lol... I forgot how much I missed my system! You get spoiled having two monitors!


----------



## djisas (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone watching Bakemonogatari??
It's great...

Maybe coldstorm you should check saiunkoku monogatari, you might like it its based on ancient china, it has a strong economical and political emphasis, its very good, i tell ya...

Sengoku Basara is a very fun ride to Japan's past during the waring states era...

I would also recomend Souten kouro, but subs are coming out slowly, this one is the negative of saiunkoku, its all about war and violence...

Kuroshitsuji is really interesting and about demons and the sort im not sure if its late XIX century or early XX century england...

You can get more details about them in the Orb if you want...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for that man. I'll check it all out later on tonight. Parents are here visiting.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

djisas said:


> Anyone watching Bakemonogatari??
> It's great...


LOL, I just started watching it (perfect timing)

I just received Elfen Lied (bought it on ebay for $12 to add to my collection of 5 animes now, ever growing..)


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I just started watching it (perfect timing)
> 
> I just received Elfen Lied (bought it on ebay for $12 to add to my collection of 5 animes now, ever growing..)



The collection will just keep growing, too. Trust me. lol.

Just thought of something, if you want to watch a ridiculously weird comedy, try Excel Saga. It's another one I own.

Also, give FLCL a shot. Only 6 eps long, but also weird and funny.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks again for all the good tips Wile E (like Elfen Lied)

I paid a lot for Uta but as long as these series are under $20 its cheaper to buy than waste time DLing..(but thanks to you guys I finally figured how)


----------



## djisas (Sep 28, 2009)

Those 2 are win!!
Specially FLCL, its just to damn crazy and fun...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

FLCL is my favourite anime by far.


This is your brain

O

This is your brain on drugs

.

this is your brain on FLCL

KETU^HIWG#$^D$^IDC^#YI@IQ^D54ITHFY5vvbrf$(*zomfgwtfARRRGHJKTYAK$G^BNW#&Lt5fnvykt6e4


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> FLCL is my favourite anime by far.
> 
> 
> This is your brain
> ...


Excel Saga has similar effects on ones brain. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Excel Saga has similar effects on ones brain. lol.



FLCL got to me more. the music is awesome.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> FLCL got to me more. the music is awesome.



FLCL is indeed awesome. They're aren't really directly comparable anyway. Just both happen to be weird, funny and able to hurt your brain. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep, I give those two tops in my list of anime! Excel Saga a little more then FLCL.. I don't know why, but it hasn't been but the since I saw FLCL this year that I really started liking it... When it first came out, I just didn't care for it... 

Outlaw Star.. 


Also, Mussels... you say FLCL is your favorite.. Do you want to revise your picks on the two?? I got death Note and Macross 7.. YGAPM.. so just reply there for me.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

ah i read the PM first 

i have many favourite animoo. death note and FLCL would go well as the favourites.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ah i read the PM first
> 
> i have many favourite animoo. death note and FLCL would go well as the favourites.



 thanks for the PM.. I'll update them in a few. looking at what Blizzard just did!

Go! Blizlers! Woot, Woot! 

I can't wait for some Lan box seats!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2009)

How many favorites are we supposed to have on the front page? (It's so hard for me to narrow it down. lol)


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> How many favorites are we supposed to have on the front page? (It's so hard for me to narrow it down. lol)



Give me as many as you can put.. I just wanted two since I thought it would be a easy way to get an "idea" of who to ask what... That was before I knew of how deeply into Anime everyone was.. lol

If you want three.. sure go for it.. Four is cool too.. That's also to anyone else that wants to add more... 

Also, everyone can change it also.. just shoot me a pm and I'll add it.. That way it doesn't get lost in the thread... I left for just 4h and 16 posts where done.. lol..


Edit: Mussels... I added your thing, plus a little flavor to it! lol

Also, two things:

I've added a "pod cast" to the OP.. The one pod cast I listen to, I've linked it to their website... SO, if anyone else listens to podcasts.. let me know.. or watches..

Second, if you got a Manga or two to throw in your favorites.. PM me.. Or the "artist page"... I really would like to see stuff like that. only if you want to. Doesn't even have to be a devient art page.. Myspace, facebook.. I know my Myspace is Anime/Chamillionaire all around! lol


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmnmm. Elfen Lied, Evangelion, Moribito, Eureka 7 for now I guess. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Hmnmm. Elfen Lied, Evangelion, Moribito, Eureka 7 for now I guess. lol.



Thanks!  I wanted so much to add Elfen Lied and Evagelion as your two.. but I could never do that to a person.. do something without them saying to..


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, might as well add Elfen Lied for manga as well. It's pretty much the only one I've ever gotten completely thru. lol.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 29, 2009)

Might as well add Macross Frontier and Full Metal Panic on my faves list too CS.


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2009)

You guys interested in awesome movies??
I mean really good movies...
Mostly from 2 creators Miyasaki and Makoto shinkai...
They create the best movies ever seen on anime...

And by the way, i remembered another great anime, now and then, here and there, its one of those animes you only watch once in your lifetime because there wont be another like it...

"Every once in a while an anime title comes out which truly stands out from the crowd, one which genuinely merits the distinction of being a “classic.” Now and Then, Here and There is such a title. It makes my personal short list of All-Time Great Anime Titles, and any mature viewer who considers themselves a serious anime fan and has not yet seen this one owes it to themselves to check it out. With the price for both the boxed set and individual DVDs now greatly reduced, it is a title that should be on any otaku's shelves." Not my words though, taken From a review on ANN...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

I've heard a ton about Now and then... I think even Netflix has it on streaming.. I haven't watched it yet since Its like one of those.. wow things.. lol.. I should watch it.. But, I don't know about all that "wow".. lol 

Movies?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

The Anime I like is Dragon Ball Z, Dragon Ball, The New Halo Stuff, Full Metal Alchemist.

Now there was a anime show that I loved a couple years ago, this guy would have this big sword that would stick in the ground the whole time while he would battle, and he had like 2 guns that he would use. And 2 people would only know him, like a professor and his daughter? Ring a bell anyone?


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2009)

Yup movies...
I can unload near a dozen of titles of great movies to either download or buy...

Castiel, theres a chance i might've watched it or know about it but cant tell with just those details...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

Castiel, I'll add ya when I get home

The only thing that I can think of with a sword and two guns.. Devil May Cry.. I haven't watched the anime, but it fit's it to a "T" besides the fact of what they called him.. But then again I haven't seen the anime so I don't know if I'm right or wrong..


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Castiel, I'll add ya when I get home
> 
> The only thing that I can think of with a sword and two guns.. Devil May Cry.. I haven't watched the anime, but it fit's it to a "T" besides the fact of what they called him.. But then again I haven't seen the anime so I don't know if I'm right or wrong..



I was thinking about it too actually, but just watched a couple of ep so i dont remember much, and i know there was this little girl that would hang with him...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2009)

djisas said:


> I was thinking about it too actually, but just watched a couple of ep so i dont remember much, and i know there was this little girl that would hang with him...



Yeah, I got the Anime on my hdd's just haven't got around to watch it... I watched maybe 15 mins of one episode and that was when I saw it was airing on Youtube... Many moons ago..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I've heard a ton about Now and then... I think even Netflix has it on streaming.. I haven't watched it yet since Its like one of those.. wow things.. lol.. I should watch it.. But, I don't know about all that "wow".. lol
> 
> Movies?



not on streaming.. I just started watching (am at part4) In the very beginning I was thinking cool, another cartoon... But its not, it gets dark and sad quite quickly.



djisas said:


> And by the way, i remembered another great anime, now and then, here and there, its one of those animes you only watch once in your lifetime because there wont be another like it..



*+1 but dont expect warm and fuzzy*


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> not on streaming.. I just started watching (am at part4) and its moving to the top of my Best of the Best list fast.
> 
> In the very beginning I was thinking cool, another cartoon... But its not, it gets dark and sad quite quickly.
> 
> [/U][/B]




Yeah, from what I heard with the pod cast

The end kinda HITS ya..


----------



## MKmods (Sep 30, 2009)

"Hits" is an understatement, it makes me feel like we (humans) are such a waste of space here.

Im gonna need to watch a bunch of "silly, stupid, fart joking, harem" anime to regain my composure after this one. 

One thing I think about after stuff like this is how easily our feelings can be manipulated by others..Kind of makes me afraid sometimes wondering whats going on in the minds of the people that create this stuff (movies/books)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> "Hits" is an understatement, it makes me feel like we (humans) are such a waste of space here.
> 
> Im gonna need to watch a bunch of "silly, stupid, fart joking, harem" anime to regain my composure after this one.
> 
> One thing I think about after stuff like this is how easily our feelings can be manipulated by others..Kind of makes me afraid sometimes wondering whats going on in the minds of the people that create this stuff (movies/books)



never, ever, under any circumstances, try to understand what a japanese man is thinking.

last time i tried to read a japanese mans mind, i got a mix of tentacle incest rape and giant robots in girls underwear.

(i woke up not long after that, but i'm still afraid of japanese men)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> never, ever, under any circumstances, try to understand what a japanese man is thinking.
> 
> last time i tried to read a japanese mans mind, i got a mix of tentacle incest rape and giant robots in girls underwear.
> 
> (i woke up not long after that, but i'm still afraid of japanese men)



were you watching some Hentai before you woke from that?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> never, ever, under any circumstances, try to understand what a japanese man is thinking.
> 
> last time i tried to read a japanese mans mind, i got a mix of tentacle *pedo-*incest rape and giant robots in girls underwear.
> 
> (i woke up not long after that, but i'm still afraid of japanese men)


Fixed. You missed a small detail.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> were you watching some Hentai before you woke from that?



i think it was during my (then) housemates 24/7 pokemon viewing spree.



Wile E said:


> Fixed. You missed a small detail.



my mind isnt THAT messed up, to show me that


----------



## MKmods (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> never, ever, under any circumstances, try to understand what a japanese man is thinking.
> 
> last time i tried to read a japanese mans mind, i got a mix of tentacle incest rape and giant robots in girls underwear.
> 
> (i woke up not long after that, but i'm still afraid of japanese men)



LOL, I remember being in a business meeting in Toyko  1986, I looked around the table at all the nervous guys puffing away on cigs and I realized I was in another world...

I tried for 10 years to figure my wife (was Japanese/Amer) as well and that was a FTL.

(However that said besides anime Japanese women are Japans best export)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i think it was during my (then) housemates 24/7 pokemon viewing spree.
> 
> 
> 
> my mind isnt THAT messed up, to show me that



LOL!


----------



## Ammugonevil (Sep 30, 2009)

I was shitting upside down 'reading??' some manga and was supprised by the after affects, being light headed does actually do somthing,


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 30, 2009)

I've lurking for the past few pages, but I'll chime in on behalf of Now and Then, Here and There. I've read about it last night here, then streamed the first four episodes and it is absolutely amazing. It is also one of the darkest Anime I've seen in a long while, but it is just great.


----------



## djisas (Sep 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> "Hits" is an understatement, it makes me feel like we (humans) are such a waste of space here.
> 
> Im gonna need to watch a bunch of "silly, stupid, fart joking, harem" anime to regain my composure after this one.
> 
> One thing I think about after stuff like this is how easily our feelings can be manipulated by others..Kind of makes me afraid sometimes wondering whats going on in the minds of the people that create this stuff (movies/books)



I had a feeling you would feel like that...
If you need some "silly, stupid, fart joking, harem", then you can try some quality ones that i know, Seto No Hanayome, Maria+Holic, chobits, azumanga daioh, just to mention a few, not all are harem actually, but very good all of them...

Or if you havent had enough drama, i have recommended before not sure if you caught them, Ef tales of memories and melodies as well true tears and maybe you could try white album too...



Yukikaze said:


> I've lurking for the past few pages, but I'll chime in on behalf of Now and Then, Here and There. I've read about it last night here, then streamed the first four episodes and it is absolutely amazing. It is also one of the darkest Anime I've seen in a long while, but it is just great.



Maybe you could check some of the above too, they are not really dark but they are great dramas...


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> I was shitting upside down 'reading??' some manga and was supprised by the after affects, being light headed does actually do somthing,




I'm thinking there'd be more than just after affects from shitting upside down.,..but that's just me, maybe....


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Castiel, I'll add ya when I get home
> 
> The only thing that I can think of with a sword and two guns.. Devil May Cry.. I haven't watched the anime, but it fit's it to a "T" besides the fact of what they called him.. But then again I haven't seen the anime so I don't know if I'm right or wrong..



I would know if it was Devil May Cry. Like I remember the first episode he would fight and stuff like that, and then the rest of the episodes he was a normal guy but just didn't remember his past and he hung around in run down city.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I would know if it was Devil May Cry. Like I remember the first episode he would fight and stuff like that, and then the rest of the episodes he was a normal guy but just didn't remember his past and he hung around in run down city.



Yeah, i know.. but that was teh first one that came to me.. lol... Second one is this.. Samurai Gun... I know it came out the same time of GunXsword, so I don't know anything about it. Plus doesn't help to look when Work blocks all sites on Samurai Gun.. 

Hope that helps.. I do remember it having a "future" style on the guy wearing a strange armor via Japan blah blah blah.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Sep 30, 2009)

djisas said:


> I had a feeling you would feel like that...
> If you need some "silly, stupid, fart joking, harem", then you can try some quality ones that i know, Seto No Hanayome, Maria+Holic, chobits, azumanga daioh, just to mention a few, not all are harem actually, but very good all of them...
> 
> Or if you havent had enough drama, i have recommended before not sure if you caught them, Ef tales of memories and melodies as well true tears and maybe you could try white album too...
> ...



I actually bought Chobits and have seen it several times, I also have seen Ef tales of memories (was very nice) but not the melodies one yet. (thanks)

What I did see last night turned out to be REALLY funny to me and served its purpose.

"Photon: The Idiot Adventures" 

*DEFINITELY* not for the kiddies, and you should be in a goofy mood (or high) to make use of its full potential but it was fun to watch. I wish it was more than 6 parts.


----------



## djisas (Sep 30, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I actually bought Chobits and have seen it several times, I also have seen Ef tales of memories (was very nice) but not the melodies one yet. (thanks)
> 
> What I did see last night turned out to be REALLY funny to me and served its purpose.
> 
> ...



Melodies takes place after the events at memories, but its quite a different story, although most of the cast remains the same, the story focus on different characters, i think there are 2 stories to be told, one is probably a tragedy and the other is a love story with its share of drama...

Dont forget True tears, i loved the story, its development, its characters and i thought the conclusion to be the best possible, although tough decisions had to be taken by the characters, of all the characters, only 2 could get a happy ending...
But i dont think its another tragedy or something really sad, its just that each character has its circumstances...

Defenitly not for kiddies means its definitely for me!!
I bet im gunna enjoy the ride...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL, while watching Photon I was reminded by "Heavy Metal".. a cartoon I saw quite a few years ago. It was amazing to me to watch (I have seen it several times since and continue to enjoy it) When it was released I was a teenager and they had other "adult" cartoons also like Fritz the Cat (nowhere as good as heavy metal).
They wernt exactly porn, but seemed a bit more that the Rated R they were given.

About the WTF moment ColdStorm mentioned earlier I got one.. I started to watch "Tenjou Tenge" and their first 5 min would DEFINATELY clasify as a WTF! moment. 
I actually stopped after 5 min and thats when I found Photon.

I may watch it some other time when the mood strikes...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, while watching Photon I was reminded by "Heavy Metal".. a cartoon I saw quite a few years ago. It was amazing to me to watch (I have seen it several times since and continue to enjoy it) When it was released I was a teenager and they had other "adult" cartoons also like Fritz the Cat (nowhere as good as heavy metal).
> They wernt exactly porn, but seemed a bit more that the Rated R they were given.
> 
> About the WTF moment ColdStorm mentioned earlier I got one.. I started to watch "Tenjou Tenge" and their first 5 min would DEFINATELY clasify as a WTF! moment.
> ...



DON'T WATCH IT!!!!! Great anime, WORST ending possible. In fact, it just isn't an ending at all. Very disappointing, as the anime was pretty good until that point. It was definitely a  ending.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 1, 2009)

Thx Wile E..

Has anyone seen Bakemonogatari? I just saw it yesterday and liked it too.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2009)

just finished watching FLCL, girl who leapt through time and mononoke hime with a gurl.


she liked it. go figure.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 1, 2009)

Tsukihime: Lunar Legend Amazing story, couldnt stop watching till I saw the last episode.

Whats amazing to me is I have now seen over a hundred of  these anime series, when I started I fell in love with Uta, Kurau, Morbito, Elfin Lied and Ai Yori Aoshi and figured it would be downhill from there. What I have found is a seemingly endless supply of equally great stuff to watch 

 to all those that wrote/produced these works of art.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a good anime, but received many bad critics from die hard fan of the original Tsukihime visual novel games, which have alot more details.

Many (or All) of them ignore the fact, that there is an anime called "Tsukihime", because it was badly made, and not derseve to be called "Tsukihime" anime.

I got attacked few time for saying, there is an anime Tsukihime in some "certain" anime forum... They are like a religious cult there....


----------



## djisas (Oct 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx Wile E..
> 
> Has anyone seen Bakemonogatari? I just saw it yesterday and liked it too.



It is the best sumer anime, its awesome!! There will be more 3 ep soon...



Mussels said:


> just finished watching FLCL, girl who leapt through time and mononoke hime with a gurl.
> 
> she liked it. go figure.



Check nausicaa, Laputa: castle in the sky, spirited away (this one actually won an Oscar), Howl's Moving Castle (also nominated for an oscar but did not won), Kiki's Delivery Service, My Neighbor Totoro, all of this from the same creator, one with golden hands, Hayao Miyasaki, founder of studios Ghibli and responsible for the best movies ever created in japan and every years there is a new masterpiece created with his golden hands, responsible for the music in all Ghibly movies is Joe Hisaishi, a Japanese genius composer; last but not least, Grave of the fireflies, a true tragedy by all means, prior to the foundation of the studion ghiblies and produced not by Miyasaki but Isao Takahata and latter associated to the studio...

Also worth mentioning is Brave story, although its not related with Ghibli, its as close you can get in quality...



kid41212003 said:


> It's a good anime, but received many bad critics from die hard fan of the original Tsukihime visual novel games, which have alot more details.
> 
> Many (or All) of them ignore the fact, that there is an anime called "Tsukihime", because it was badly made, and not derseve to be called "Tsukihime" anime.
> 
> I got attacked few time for saying, there is an anime Tsukihime in some "certain" anime forum... They are like a religious cult there....



That is for those who played the novels, those who didnt play loved the anime...

Edit: More movies for the masses!!

only movies worth a masterpiece rating...

steamboy has awesome visuals and everything else...
Miyori no mori, its all about the nature and its dwellers, gods and deities and a girl at its center, beautiful to say the least...
The sky Crawelers, is all about it's astonishing animation and sound efects, what it may lack in story and character development, more than makes for it with exciting air battles onboard revolutionary airplanes...
Final Fantasy advent children, a cgi anime with visual never seen before, fans of the game will love it and everyone else, some great battles take place...
Paprika and awesome movie like all other above, but this one will have u scratch your head more often, this is as weird as anime can be; im sure many of you will love it, while i cant be sure if someone might hate it if fails to understand all of it...

Other than Makoto shinkai's movies, thats pretty much all the best movies there are, all are available with blue ray rips, or if you want you can buy the dvds or the BD's...

Lets us not forget Evangelion 1.11, for fans of eva or not, there isnt better, except for eva 2.0 that will come latter...

On a side note fans of bleach, the 3rd movie is being subbed, over this weekend there might be a DB version and someone else's version, from someone that promises a 720p encode with great quality...

I will get to makoto latter on or look for yourselves in the meanwhile...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 1, 2009)

I loved how Bakemonogatari was a bunch of short stories connected together (sometimes I get bored when too many episodes are of 1 fight  or event)

I will be seriously looking forward to the new episodes.

I also got up to 239 on Bleach (I really liked 239)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2009)

djisas said:


> It is the best sumer anime, its awesome!! There will be more 3 ep soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was disappointed in Sky Crawlers. It was only OK, not a masterpiece. It's too complicated of a story to cram into a 2 hour movie. It was all just too rushed. That is a story that definitely needed to be a 26 ep anime at least. When you get old like Mark and I, good visuals does not make a good movie. A good story does. Good visuals are just a bonus to a good story when it happens, like Appleseed, for instance.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 2, 2009)

Dont forget to add to that "all" of us have different tastes as well...

For example I saw the Top 10 list and on it was "Zan Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei" I tried to watch (got through 5 ep) but even though it made me laugh (quite a bit) it seemed like it was made by the makers of Monty Python on LSD. (Way too goofy)

I saw "Aoi Hana" also on the list and for a girl girl romance it was very tastefully done 

I saw Sky Crawlers too (yea Redbox) but it wasent good enough to see again. I have seen "Whisper of the Heart" and while its a bit slow (my family wasent impressed) I bought it and have seen it 4 times.

Ghibli FTW!

*Thanks djisas, il be looking forward to Bleach's 3rd movie*


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I was disappointed in Sky Crawlers. It was only OK, not a masterpiece. It's too complicated of a story to cram into a 2 hour movie. It was all just too rushed. That is a story that definitely needed to be a 26 ep anime at least. When you get old like Mark and I, good visuals does not make a good movie. A good story does. Good visuals are just a bonus to a good story when it happens, like Appleseed, for instance.



How old would that be??
Im no kid by all means...

I dont think it was to much story, although it could easily make a full series, the movies ends in the same manner it started, what we saw in the movie, was the short story of that particular young  man from the day he arrives to the day he falls, we get to know whats going on in the world, the different relations between people, what exactly they are and why they fight like that, everything is explained in detail and anything else they add to the movie would turn in a looping, unless they would either continue with his story, instead of falling where everyone else did before, he would move on and his story continues, or we would have another endless eight like in haruhi...

I advise you to read a good review http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/review/sky-crawlers/bluray

Just need to read the last 2 paragraphs before the notes those contain no spoilers for anyone interested in the movie...

Lemme add the Ghost in the Shell movies, the first movie although dated already still has impressive visuals and music and a good story, Innocence is a visual feast on a level never see to that date and music by Kenji kawai is even more awesome than ever, some might think it has boring moments and indeed it has but you can stay back during those scenes and enjoy the visual feast with an equally great audio accompaniment, the action scenes more than make for the boring ones...
And then theres Ghost in the Shell 2.0 a remake of the original in blue ray, although it was great i think the original was still better...

I also saw Aoi hana, it was a very soft story to watch...
Whisper of the Heart, now thats a ghibli that i didnt watch yet, well cant watch everything or i would turn to a Hikikomori NEET, im already an otaku...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm with you 100% on GitS. Guyver was the first anime that got me into wanting to watch more anime, where as GitS was the movie that started it for me.  I love that movie, and all the others that have followed.. I haven't seen the blu-ray burn yet... I might grab it since in a few mins, after I eat and rest from getting off work a few mins ago, I'll be getting a ps3.

As for Sky Crawler, I'll have to look into that.. Might be something I want.. but I gotta keep it to a min or what I grab.. I'm almost out of space.. Next stop is for me to get a NAS so I be


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2009)

I never mentioned but the director for sky crawlers, Mamoru Oshi did gits and many other awesome movies, like angel's egg...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG! just saw Spice and Wolf 1 (where do they come up with these silly names?) And really loved it, the opening song is a definite must have as well.

I am so looking forward to watching Spice and Wolf 2

And this is SO going into my DVD collection...


----------



## Gzero (Oct 3, 2009)

07 Ghost just left me wanting more!!! Troll ep is always good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> OMG! just saw Spice and Wolf 1 (where do they come up with these silly names?) And really loved it, the opening song is a definite must have as well.
> 
> I am so looking forward to watching Spice and Wolf 2
> 
> And this is SO going into my DVD collection...



I need to get Spice Wolf... I don't know.. It's one that keeps getting pushed to the side... lol



Gzero said:


> 07 Ghost just left me wanting more!!! Troll ep is always good.




I've seen a few 07 Ghost, and think it's a good anime so far on what I've seen. 


I really need to watch Hitman Reborn & Soul Eater... But those are some 100+ things that I just don't have time for! lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2009)

Gzero said:


> 07 Ghost just left me wanting more!!! Troll ep is always good.



god that was hilarious. one of dattebayos best trolls


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

Just come to an end of another series of Spice & Wolf - quite likey but these series's are too short & dont really progress much at all.

still - it managed to score a rating of 8.8 out of 10 on Anidb so I suppose lots of people loved it as well despite bland it was - there were a few twists n turns in the story however but there wasnt too much drama,

really slow paced. I hope series 3 is better.


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to get Spice Wolf... I don't know.. It's one that keeps getting pushed to the side... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reborn i think is still going, i watched like 20ep before stopping, i always thought about giving up on it, but deep down it was kinda fun but in the end i did not watch it and stopped before it was to late...

Soul eater on the other hand is a lot better, a lot more action packed, a lot of uniqueness, you should check it out...

There's Also D.Gray Man, very good shounen anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

djisas said:


> Reborn i think is still going, i watched like 20ep before stopping, i always thought about giving up on it, but deep down it was kinda fun but in the end i did not watch it and stopped before it was to late...
> 
> Soul eater on the other hand is a lot better, a lot more action packed, a lot of uniqueness, you should check it out...
> 
> There's Also D.Gray Man, very good shounen anime...



I got D. Gray Man on the hdds, just haven't watched it yet.. I don't know if I have the full anime, but I know I got quite abit of the episodes... which reminds me.. gotta watch the new Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 3, 2009)

I LOVED(spice and wolf) pt 1, but last night I watched pt2 and really didnt like it.

Pt 1 was even and had the nice song and was realistic (as realistic as a wolf god in a girls body can be, lol) 

But  in Pt 2 there are 2X when the guy does something I couldnt even fathom doing to someone I cared about and that completely turned me off to it. I dont know if I would even watch the 3rd part.
I most certainly will be buying the first part though to add to the collection.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I got D. Gray Man on the hdds, just haven't watched it yet.. I don't know if I have the full anime, but I know I got quite abit of the episodes... which reminds me.. gotta watch the new Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood..





Spoiler



the ending of D. grayman will ruin the whole series. Or at least thats what it did for me - I watched it all through once & I refused to watch it again & I enjoyed the series an aweful fucking lot


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2009)

Not really...


Spoiler



The only bad think is that there is no end...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the ending of D. grayman will ruin the whole series. Or at least thats what it did for me - I watched it all through once & I refused to watch it again & I enjoyed the series an aweful fucking lot




Yeah, I remember that their where words on the fact of how the ending of D Gray Man was... I'll have to watch it still.. lol.. I hate endings unless it's a movie!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

djisas said:


> Not really...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



thats the point i was trying to make - those last few words at the end just make whatevers happend since a totally pointless endevour. I try not to look at the side that people say it gets repetative after a while because of all the character developments & side stories they go thorugh before progressing with the main storyline.

I got mad - I flew into a rage, I threw a few hard drives at the wall & I deleted the series.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for bringing up d gray man, I found it online and there are over 100 episodes (so it should keep me busy for a while)



FreedomEclipse said:


> I got mad - I flew into a rage, I threw a few hard drives at the wall & I deleted the series.



LOL, nice to see I am not alone in my attachment to these stories...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

If you guys are serious about watching d. grayman - id highly suggest that your better off reading the manga

the manga explains a lot more & generally progresses further then the point where they choose to end it in the anime.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, nice to see I am not alone in my attachment to these cartoons...



well its not so much my attachment. but if an anime drags you through 100 30min episodes & ends it with a completely bum ending which makes the 100 episodes you watched totally meaningless - can you honestly sit there in that chair & tell me that you wont get mad??

I swear my pulse was going over 9000.....


----------



## MKmods (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL, when series are longer they have much more time to develop the characters and we have more time to develop a connection with them.

I really like the 12 ep ones as it seems to be the best size for me. Not as short as a movie and not as long as Bleach.

For me I enjoy watching for the story and character development, I am EXTREMELY jealous at the amount of creativity they have in even coming up with the stories in the first place.


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to get Spice Wolf... I don't know.. It's one that keeps getting pushed to the side... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FreedomEclipse said:


> well its not so much my attachment. but if an anime drags you through 100 30min episodes & ends it with a completely bum ending which makes the 100 episodes you watched totally meaningless - can you honestly sit there in that chair & tell me that you wont get mad??
> 
> I swear my pulse was going over 9000.....



I have a cure for that!!
Soul eater
It has a beginning, development and eventually ends, although the final battle wasnt at the epic level id like it be, it was still a good conclusion...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, when series are longer they have much more time to develop the characters and we have more time to develop a connection with them.
> 
> I really like the 12 ep ones as it seems to be the best size for me. Not as short as a movie and not as long as Bleach.



now, I tend to dislike extremely short series's because writers/animators try to cram as much story as they can in each episode so it seems rushed. but there are animes out there that are rediculously short but work out very very well. FateStay Night being one (god i love saber )



djisas said:


> I have a cure for that!!
> Soul eater
> It has a beginning, development and eventually ends, although the final battle wasnt at the epic level id like it be, it was still a good conclusion...



haha! I'l look into it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

djisas said:


> I have a cure for that!!
> Soul eater
> It has a beginning, development and eventually ends, although the final battle wasnt at the epic level id like it be, it was still a good conclusion...



Yeah, I gotta watch that.. but need to watch the rest of Bleach.. lol.. Got tons to watch, and got a ps3.. lol..

on a side note.. Is there a new bleach movie??  I see on Anime Media Bleach:fade to Black


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2009)

I told a page ago, i think, the 3rd movie DVD got released on 30/09 and subs are out alover the place, although we still missing db's one, it seems the PUNCH version is good...
I might watch it tomorow...

Side note, soul eater is awesome visually with awesome battles...

Letterbee was one ep and was a complete story...
Tokyo Marble Chocolate is another such anime only 2 ep long, its a kind of love story told first from the guy's perspective and then from the girl's perspective...
Some cases of short anime working...
Another one Hoshi no Koe, a short 30m movie with only 2 characters and it was HUGE success, it was one of Makoto Shinkai's masterpieces...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 3, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> (god i love saber )



I re-fall in love nightly with each new character....Im so fickle


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I re-fall in love nightly with each new character....Im so fickle



you whore  

-----

on a random note - my mother just realised Ive started shaving lol....woman, Ive been shaving for the last 7 years. where have you been?


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2009)

You hguys loved fate so much, why not checking Kara no kyoukai movies??


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll have to look into that.. I got a few anime's from the site.. Anime Orb..  I'll have to look into that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

djisas said:


> You hguys loved fate so much, why not checking Kara no kyoukai movies??



seen them, waiting for the next one to get subbed. ( if there is a next one....think im on the 6th movie at the moment)


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2009)

The girls there keep a good work of uploading plenty of anime, and up to date...
They also do some decent low size re-encodes...
Movie 6 subbed by gg some time ago...
Movie 7 aired on 08/08/09 dvd will take like 6-7 months add a couple days for the subs...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2009)

too bad they couldnt make a full series out of it, I think it could have turned out extremely well


----------



## MKmods (Oct 4, 2009)

I just saw an episode of "Seiken no Blacksmith" and REALLY am looking forward to more (thanks Anime Orb,djisas)
The soundtrack was first rate and the story looked like it would be good enough to add to the collection.

I hate watching stuff thats not complete but this one is gonna be worth remembering I bet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2009)

that looks pretty interesting, I may have to give it a go


----------



## MKmods (Oct 4, 2009)

To me it seems a notch above the other stuff I have been watching, I was so pissed when it ended (the 23min flew by way too fast).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2009)

Im running out of stuff to watch anyway - 

Hayate No Gotoku = finished
Spice & Wolf II = finished
Kuroshitsuji = finished
Sengoku Basara = finished


the only thing i got left to watch is FMA:Brotherhood & True Mazinger


----------



## MKmods (Oct 4, 2009)

dont worry they keep making more


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2009)

Speaking of True Mazinger....mmmm kfc zinger burger.... *dribbles* shame its 4.10am here..


----------



## morpha (Oct 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you guys are serious about watching d. grayman - id highly suggest that your better off reading the manga
> 
> the manga explains a lot more & generally progresses further then the point where they choose to end it in the anime.



I must concur.

Do not watch the D.Gray Man anime if you can help it. You will just be disappointed. 

The first 50 eps of D.Gray man are great, Stuff happens. The last 50 were done by an entirely different director and the feeling of the show changes completely. The change was enough that I noticed it and found out about the director change.
The ending of D.Gray Man resolves nothing... and leaves you annoyed.

Watch Soul Eater. Its much better.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

soul eater has great music and fight sequences.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 4, 2009)

Woo Hoo.... "Fade to black" , Rukia turns into a hottie for a bit and everyone gets together to fight.. Fun to watch!

Thanks Morpha, Il start "Soul Eater" tonight


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 4, 2009)

I watched it yesterday,and hoped for some new bankai,but.... 2nd movie was better than this one.


----------



## djisas (Oct 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just saw an episode of "Seiken no Blacksmith" and REALLY am looking forward to more (thanks Anime Orb,djisas)
> The soundtrack was first rate and the story looked like it would be good enough to add to the collection.
> 
> I hate watching stuff thats not complete but this one is gonna be worth remembering I bet.



I told you, its inevitable to watch ongoing anime and eventually you get used to it...



FreedomEclipse said:


> Im running out of stuff to watch anyway -
> 
> Hayate No Gotoku = finished
> Spice & Wolf II = finished
> ...



Runing out of anime??
Not if i can help...

For everyone Saishu Heiki Kanojo, or Saikano, beautiful story, lots of drama, great characters, a masterpiece for me...

.hack//sign do you like mmorpg or just rpgs, fantasy is your thing?? It wont get better than this...

Slayers: When talking about fantasy you talk about slayers and Lina inverse, 5  seasons, ovas and movies and you will never get bored with it, lots of action and comedy...
Watch Lina Inverse blasting entire countries out of existence with her dragon slayer...

Now that im talking about fantasy, there is a pure bread called Record of Lodoss War, a classic, there's a 13 ep ova if memory serves me right that is very much worth watching, and then theres an alternate retelling half sequel tv series that is almost as goos as the original...

How about a parody??  Mahou Senshi Louie Or runic soldier loui is a parody to fantasy animes, a lot fun to watch...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

you can count me as one of the people that really liked the .hack series of anime! I haven't seen root yet, but I do have it.. Just need to sit down and do it.

Yeah, your memory isn't wrong Djiisas. Record of Lodoss War is a classic that everyone should watch. Almost a " getting to know anime" anime.. Or, at lease that's how I look at it since it's a "staple" that a  LOT of anime companies have referenced their new work with..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

so, i have a lady friend coming around tomorrow to watch anime.

last time she liked mononoke hime and FLCL, whats some suggestions?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Throw at her, 

Voices of a Distant Star
Place Promised in our early days
5 cent. per second
The girl who leaped threw time
Escaflowne
Howl's Moving Castle
Ah: My Goddess 
Full Metal Panic!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Throw at her,
> 
> Voices of a Distant Star
> Place Promised in our early days
> ...



Seen this one - its very short but its a pretty good story. not a bad effort for a guy who wrote & animated the whole thing by himself at home with him & his wife as the voice actors.

.:EDIT:.



> Seen this one - its very short but its a pretty good story. not a bad effort for a guy who wrote & animated the whole thing by himself at home with him & his wife as the voice actors.



Proof that great stuff can be done on completely 0 budget


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

oh, girl who leaped through time was already done. she liked that too.

not sure how she'd react to FMP, she'd love fumoffu tho. i'll give that a shot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Seen this one - its very short but its a pretty good story. not a bad effort for a guy who wrote & animated the whole thing by himself at home with him & his wife as the voice actors.



Yeah, the next two where done by the guy also.. I really love the art work, and the story makes you think..  I have all three and I'll go back to them every once and awhile to watch them again because of how they are..

"The girl who leaps threw time" Is suppose to be along the lines of the first three I posted.. But, I haven't watched it yet. Just got it yesterday.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 4, 2009)

5 centimeter per second is a "must watch", it's going to purify the dirtiest mind.



Anyway, it's a very pure love story, and the music is just ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Out of the three that he did. To me... Places Promised In Our Early Days was great.. I've watch them all a few times over, but that one sticks at me everytime I watch it..


----------



## djisas (Oct 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> so, i have a lady friend coming around tomorrow to watch anime.
> 
> last time she liked mononoke hime and FLCL, whats some suggestions?



She would LOVE ef tales and true tears, there's no way she wouldnt, but for a quick watch tokyo marble chocolate, perfect to watch with a girl...

Cold storm recomendations are good too...

Just dont show her higurashi or elfen lied, she could get terrified...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

djisas said:


> She would LOVE ef tales and true tears, there's no way she wouldnt, but for a quick watch tokyo marble chocolate, perfect to watch with a girl...
> 
> Cold storm recomendations are good too...
> 
> Just dont show her higurashi or elfen lied, she could get terrified...



 yeah, i don't think she would like to watch elfen lied!

I'll see if I can get ASE to chime in... I'm on Messenger right now waiting to see if her or DGK gets on so I can get a "female" approach on this... lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

she'd probably love elfen lied.

i mean, she was hooked on FLCL. her brain is wired like ours, not like a humans.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

then.. Claymore?

Eva.. lol..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> then.. Claymore?
> 
> Eva.. lol..



eva maybe. i was thinking the new movie remakes, but they arent done yet


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Sh1t can't believe I forgot.. Akira...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

oh, akira was great.

thats a good one as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Witch Hunter robyn

Speed Grapher


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2009)

witch hunter was pretty cool.


speed graphers on the short list, you're right, its got enough action and gore to keep her mesmerized (40" + z5500's in close proximity does the rest)


----------



## djisas (Oct 4, 2009)

Then you might as well show her queen blade and see what she thinks of that...
Hey Mussesls do you know why my post count hasn't changed in a week??


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 5, 2009)

djisas said:


> Then you might as well show her queen blade and see what she thinks of that...
> Hey Mussesls do you know why my post count hasn't changed in a week??



I'm not Mussels but Club forum doesn't count towards your post count like GN didnt...


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok id figure so, just needed a confirmation...
Tx!!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 5, 2009)

How about Futakoi Alternative Mussels?


Or...Maria-Sama ga Miteru...


----------



## morpha (Oct 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Out of the three that he did. To me... Places Promised In Our Early Days was great.. I've watch them all a few times over, but that one sticks at me everytime I watch it..



Agreed '5 Centimeters Per second' is good. But 'The Place Promised In Our Early Days' is Superior.

Everyone keeps saying HE did THREE. WHats the third movie? I dont think ive seen it. Its not Paprika is it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 5, 2009)

ahhh, wiki says that he only did two films and a few ova, with one being "Voices of a Distant Star"... I have all ways to this day thought that it was a Film. Dus making it

Voices
Places
5 Centimeter

As films... I don't know.. I still think of it [Voices of A Distant Star] as being a film done by Makoto Shinkai.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just saw an episode of "Seiken no Blacksmith" and REALLY am looking forward to more (thanks Anime Orb,djisas)
> The soundtrack was first rate and the story looked like it would be good enough to add to the collection.
> 
> I hate watching stuff thats not complete but this one is gonna be worth remembering I bet.



This is one of the times I'll be thanking you. I think I'll be grabbing that series when it's finally finished.



djisas said:


> How old would that be??
> Im no kid by all means...
> 
> I dont think it was to much story, although it could easily make a full series, the movies ends in the same manner it started, what we saw in the movie, was the short story of that particular young  man from the day he arrives to the day he falls, we get to know whats going on in the world, the different relations between people, what exactly they are and why they fight like that, everything is explained in detail and anything else they add to the movie would turn in a looping, unless they would either continue with his story, instead of falling where everyone else did before, he would move on and his story continues, or we would have another endless eight like in haruhi...
> ...


I'm 32.

And I need not read the review. I saw the movie. It's OK. Worth watching at least once. The entire story feels incredibly rushed, tho. It's stunningly beautiful, it just falls way short on the masterpiece scale, imo.


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> How about Futakoi Alternative Mussels?
> 
> 
> Or...Maria-Sama ga Miteru...



Futakoi was an excellent anime and so was futakoi alternative...
I watched the entire "Maria sama Ga Miteiru" (the Virgin Mary is watching you), this is a pure bread shoujo anime, it might not please many male watcher with its style, but the story is good and the character are great, its a good watch for everyone actually, and the best part is the little omake after each dvd called "Maria Sama ni wa Naishou" (Don't tell the Virgin Mary), these are short segments in chibi form where they show some scenes that went wrong when filming, they are worth a good laugh... 



morpha said:


> Agreed '5 Centimeters Per second' is good. But 'The Place Promised In Our Early Days' is Superior.
> 
> Everyone keeps saying HE did THREE. Whats the third movie? I dont think ive seen it. Its not Paprika is it?



I agree with you although 5cm was good, the animation was at the best made in japan, but the place promised in our earlier days was better...

Makoto Shinkai is also known for doing very short lips of animation, and these clips are:
Egao, A music video directed by Makoto Shinkai. A young woman brought a hamster back to her apartment. While watching the cuteness of the hamster was enjoyable, she suddenly recalled her boyfriend she used to have...

Neko no Shūkai, A house cat named Chobi has its tail constantly stepped on by members of its owner's family. It and many similar-experienced cats get so annoyed; one night they gather together and plot a plan to retaliate. This one is very fun, i even ported it to my mp4 player, and its very high quality, just like egao also was very good...

Other Worlds, A man and a woman, talking over their relationship. i dont think i have watched this...

I this shorts, Makoto Shinkai usually does everything or most of it by himself, Director, storyboard, art, photography, etc...
In Hoshi no Koe case, the original he did everything: There are two versions of this Anime; The original director's version, where the main characters are voiced by the director and his fiancee, and the Voice Actor's Version, where the main characters are voiced by a professional voice actor and actress. It seems he only doesnt handle the sound production, Tenmon did it for all of his works...



Wile E said:


> This is one of the times I'll be thanking you. I think I'll be grabbing that series when it's finally finished.
> 
> I'm 32.
> 
> And I need not read the review. I saw the movie. It's OK. Worth watching at least once. The entire story feels incredibly rushed, tho. It's stunningly beautiful, it just falls way short on the masterpiece scale, imo.



A slight older than me i see...

Well it depends on each ones how to classify an anime, its good that everyone has different tastes or else all anime would be the same...

Mkmoods, I started to watch Photon yesterday, i had already downloaded it some time ago, but never actually watched it completely, i know cause i did preview it back then...
I tell ya something interesting about it, Masaki KAJISHIMA, Photon's creator is responsible for creating the entire tenchi Muyo universe, in which it includes all the Tenchi Muyo movies, oas and series, and there is a big list of those and also is working on Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari which im currently watching...
Here's the list http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/people.php?id=514...

Photon is very good, a classic comedy, better than may of nowadays generic comedies they do...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 5, 2009)

Woo Hooo ! I finally picked one you havent seen. 

It had a lot of naked in it but it wasent sleezy, and made me laugh so hard while watching it.


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2009)

The more Fanservice the better...
Take Kanokon for example, or to love-ru or strike witches...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 5, 2009)

DJ I saw those already...

any others?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 5, 2009)

Did anyone watch Chobits? It's Epic. 
I just rewatched it again, I think i watched it more than 5 time already .


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2009)

I did and read the manga at least twice, it was one of my first mangas...
Its really good...


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Chobits? It's Epic.
> I just rewatched it again, I think i watched it more than 5 time already .



Yeah, it's one of the ones I go back to as well


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah Chobit was really great, liked it very much. Let Me Be With You is a good song too.


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2009)

My fav song is Ningyohime, featuring the veteran Rie Tanaka...
I have recently downloaded the dvd rips, im just gonna get the last 3 special ep and rewatch it when i can...
Tx for the reminder Kid, now i fell like watching it again...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't seen Chobits yet.. I have it, just go right past it when looking for something to watch...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi guys,I not sure if anyone seen it or know about it,but INUYASHA is BACK.after 5 or more years delay of continuing his adventures to kill NARAKU 
InuYasha: Kanketsu


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I haven't seen Chobits yet.. I have it, just go right past it when looking for something to watch...



You're missing out one of greatest anime on earth, that put a dot in the history of anime. 

Everyone who haven't watch it desert a .


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Hi guys,I not sure if anyone seen it or know about it,but INUYASHA is BACK.after 5 or more years delay of continuing his adventures to kill NARAKU
> InuYasha: Kanketsu



Im well aware of it although never watched it, im quite familiar with it and the sequel that just started...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> You're missing out one of greatest anime on earth, that put a dot in the history of anime.
> 
> Everyone who haven't watch it desert a .



I am quite aware of the fact it's one of the staples when a person writes his top 50 anime... But, I just all ways  skimmed right past it.. I'll make a note to watch it! 



djisas said:


> Im well aware of it although never watched it, im quite familiar with it and the sequel that just started...



Sequel? I loved That anime.. but it just stopped and I was sad... Very sad...  Anime I watched every morning..


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2009)

yes sequel, it has just started, no subs yet thought...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Chobits? It's Epic.
> I just rewatched it again, I think i watched it more than 5 time already .



I liked it so much I bought it. I have been thinking of putting modding on the back burner and making myself my own Chi.



Cold Storm said:


> I haven't seen Chobits yet.. I have it, just go right past it when looking for something to watch...


Are u on Crack? See it NOW! and see Kurau too...

*Oh and to anyone that hasent seen "Toaru Majutsu no Index" watch it immediately or I will never forgive you*


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

djisas said:


> yes sequel, it has just started, no subs yet thought...



ahhh man! I need the sub! 



MKmods said:


> I liked it so much I bought it. I have been thinking of putting modding on the back burner and making myself my own Chi.
> 
> 
> *Are u on Crack?* See it NOW! and see Kurau too...
> ...



I'm not on crack, but my real mom might of been! 

I'll have to see it some time soon... to busy to do anything else then work and a little on here..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my short list of MUST Sees...
1-Utawarerumono
2-Toaru Majutsu no Index
3-Kurau
4-Photon
5-Elfin Lied
6-Spice and Wolf


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ahhh man! I need the sub!
> 
> What!!! subs are awailablefor new inuyasha,because i got it with subs on my pc,from mininova.i watched it 2days ago.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2009)

speaking of index, the spin-off sequel (railgun) has aired its first ep.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw "Railgun" the other day and dj mentioned "index". I liked "Railgun" a LOT, and now having seen "Index" I am looking forward 100X more to it being completed.

I just finished "Asura Crying" as well and while it didnt compare to "index" it was very good for 13ep.  I really liked the ending song.

Finally an anime with a sad but good ending.


----------



## Gzero (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Mussels, next time your lady friend is round, show her Lucky Star. All girls love it!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Hey Mussels, next time your lady friend is round, show her Lucky Star. All girls love it!



point taken. lucky star is about as logical as FLCL.


----------



## twilyth (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone seen Gunsword?  It's mecha type anime.  I'm not wild about it but I am getting more into it.  I'm up to episode 9 on Netflix streaming app (using Roku player) and the last few episodes I was pretty involved as judged by the fact of watching them is quick succession.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2009)

GunXsword When I first came here it was one of the first series I saw. Thanks for reminding me as i would like to see it again.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Gunxsword



lol yeah, and don't forget the x next time twilyth.


----------



## djisas (Oct 6, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Has anyone seen Gunsword?  It's mecha type anime.  I'm not wild about it but I am getting more into it.  I'm up to episode 9 on Netflix streaming app (using Roku player) and the last few episodes I was pretty involved as judged by the fact of watching them is quick succession.



It was a good one...



MKmods said:


> Here is my short list of MUST Sees...
> 1-Utawarerumono - have u watched the Ova and all the xtras available for this anime??
> 2-Toaru Majutsu no Index
> 3-Kurau
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

twilyth said:


> Has anyone seen Gunsword?  It's mecha type anime.  I'm not wild about it but I am getting more into it.  I'm up to episode 9 on Netflix streaming app (using Roku player) and the last few episodes I was pretty involved as judged by the fact of watching them is quick succession.




I really liked it! It reminds me alot of Trigun on how he acts.




MKmods said:


> Gun*X*sword




Well, the "correct" term for the anime is Gun* vs. *Sword, but in America it's just called "Gun Sword"


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2009)

I wasent trying to be a pest....I ws in my room and didnt have a keyboard so all I could do was cut/paste and add smilies.

There are a few girls on Anime orb so I wouldnt post this there but here is fine ur always talking about Fan service and I saw a few min of "AIKa: ZERO" its basically a constant underwear commercial with a few words thrown in for the heck of it.


----------



## djisas (Oct 6, 2009)

Gun x Sword is the official title, Gun VS Sword is just a synonym...
It seems i actually rated this with a 9, seems like i enjoyed it a bit...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I wasent trying to be a pest....I ws in my room and didnt have a keyboard so all I could do was cut/paste and add smilies




 Lol I thought I grabbed entropy13 post too... Sorry about that man! Would of sounded way different if I grabbed his too..


----------



## djisas (Oct 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I wasent trying to be a pest....I ws in my room and didnt have a keyboard so all I could do was cut/paste and add smilies
> 
> There are a few girls on Anime orb so I wouldnt post this there but here is fine ur always talking about Fan service and I saw a few min of "AIKa: ZERO" its basically a constant underwear commercial with a few words thrown in for the heck of it.



Dont wory about the girls there...
You saw aika zero??
Watch Aika (the original) and then tell me something, its on a whole different level...
Aika zero actually kinda sucks...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2009)

djisas said:


> You saw aika zero??



I have been going down the list from a-z and that came up. I would describe it as worthless but panties galore!
(sounds like a new James Bond Chick)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

James Bond would probably FIT right into that movie! 

I haven't came across the girls yet there... I need to have some more free time before I venture future into Anime Orb..


----------



## djisas (Oct 6, 2009)

I see, i have a better idea, go to ANN and check the tops http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/ratings-anime.php
Another good idea is checking the finished anime in the orb...
Or i can give you a list of stuff i watched and by the ratings you can chose...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 6, 2009)

Il go take a look.

EDIT:
well I think I am getting the hang of this stuff, I just search for Seinen stuff. That seems to eliminate 99% of  the kiddy stuff.
I found "Princess Lover" and thought what a gay sounding show but must say this thing is fun to watch. I just saw all 12ep and while the animation wasent tip top the story/adult feel more than made up for it..

its definitely going into the DVD collection.

I also started "Phantom: Requiem For The Phantom" and I really was interested (dj not so much, lol) Il finish it up tonight. its about kidnapping, brainwashing, assassins, cute chicks basically all the good stuff. I like the look(animation) and the soundtrack is nice too.


----------



## Gzero (Oct 8, 2009)

Grr nearing the end of Gundam 00 2nd season (well I'm half way through lol).
Need some more action mecha type anime, preferably available in HD.

(Already seen all of FMP, CG, Sky Girls, Strike Witches, Sora o Kakeru Shoujo, Macross F, Gundam Seed)

Doesn't have to be brilliant, just watchable and maybe fun.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 8, 2009)

Eureka Seven?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 8, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Grr nearing the end of Gundam 00 2nd season (well I'm half way through lol).
> Need some more action mecha type anime, preferably available in HD.
> 
> (Already seen all of FMP, CG, Sky Girls, Strike Witches, Sora o Kakeru Shoujo, Macross F, Gundam Seed)
> ...



have you seen GunXSword yet?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

Gravion was good as well..


----------



## djisas (Oct 8, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Grr nearing the end of Gundam 00 2nd season (well I'm half way through lol).
> Need some more action mecha type anime, preferably available in HD.
> 
> (Already seen all of FMP, CG, Sky Girls, Strike Witches, Sora o Kakeru Shoujo, Macross F, Gundam Seed)
> ...



I think i can help...
You think you can handle it??

Evangelion, escaflowne, rahxephon, gurren laggan, gunbuster, FLCL, Macross zero, code geass, basquash, rideback, Dai-Guard, bounen no xamdou, appleseed, aquarion, Brain Powered, Demonbane, Gasaraki, Generator Gawl, Gate Keepers, GUNxSWORD, Heroic Age  (kinda, not really meach but its not to far from it, still quite good...), Lime-iro Senkitan, Innocent Venus, Outlaw Star (not mecha but spaceships with arms and using axes, guns and stuff, are rather close to that...), Pilot Candidate, Reideen, Strait Jacket, Sōkō no Strain, etc All that i watched
Some i started to watch but never finished Zegapain, Soul Link...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

I really liked Strait Jacket.. Thought they could of went with a series and not just a movie.


----------



## djisas (Oct 8, 2009)

It wasnt a movie either but a 3 ep ova...
It couldve been made an anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

djisas said:


> It wasnt a movie either but a 3 ep ova...
> It couldve been made an anime...



dang ova's! lol.. I saw it on Xbox Live as a movie so I didn't know that it was ova's...


----------



## Gzero (Oct 9, 2009)

djisas said:


> I think i can help...
> You think you can handle it??
> 
> Evangelion, escaflowne, rahxephon, gurren laggan, gunbuster, FLCL, Macross zero, code geass, basquash, rideback, Dai-Guard, bounen no xamdou, appleseed, aquarion, Brain Powered, Demonbane, Gasaraki, Generator Gawl, Gate Keepers, GUNxSWORD, Heroic Age  (kinda, not really meach but its not to far from it, still quite good...), Lime-iro Senkitan, Innocent Venus, Outlaw Star (not mecha but spaceships with arms and using axes, guns and stuff, are rather close to that...), Pilot Candidate, Reideen, Strait Jacket, Sōkō no Strain, etc All that i watched
> Some i started to watch but never finished Zegapain, Soul Link...



Thanks for the reply.

Seen some like Outlaw star, Innocent Venus, Escaflowne, Eva (I caught it half way through on TV, hated the psycho/final ep lol) and watching Basquash.

I'll guess I will try to get my hands on macross zero. Oh any one notice Darker than Black is back.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2009)

You can also watch Fafner of the Azure. And yup Darker than Black is back, it was in the Fall lineup I've posted 10-20 pages ago.


----------



## Gzero (Oct 9, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> You can also watch Fafner of the Azure. And yup Darker than Black is back, it was in the Fall lineup I've posted 10-20 pages ago.



Kk found it, lol.

Anyone watched the first ep of The Sacred Blacksmith ?


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Kk found it, lol.
> 
> Anyone watched the first ep of The Sacred Blacksmith ?



Yes and its very good...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 9, 2009)

so is "A Certain Scientific Railgun" if you guys get a chance to see it (just 1ep right now, its a continuation of Index.)

Damn dj got me hooked on this new uncompleted crap (I swore I would only watch completed anime)

Im starting to feel like he is a dealer and I am the crackhead


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

MKmods said:


> so is "A Certain Scientific Railgun" if you guys get a chance to see it (just 1ep right now, its a continuation of Index.)
> 
> Damn dj got me hooked on this new uncompleted crap (I swore I would only watch completed anime)
> 
> Im starting to feel like he is a dealer and I am the crackhead



Anime can get that way... More so if your the one that goes off and buys the anime right when it comes out on Dvd... But, thank god for streaming!

Anime is crack... heavy crack...


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2009)

And i have plenty more from where it came...
I have white, blue, pills, you name it...
Dont forget to check the recommendation thread...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 9, 2009)

its funny, I see 2 to 3 each night (I cant sleep so I watch all night till I fall asleep) and its hard for me to remember what I saw last night let alone a week ago.
I would give anything to have ur memory...



Cold Storm said:


> Anime can get that way... More so if your the one that goes off and buys the anime right when it comes out on Dvd... But, thank god for streaming!
> 
> Anime is crack... heavy crack...



I have 10 series right now on DVD, but they have to be special for me to buy them. I just Bought "Princess Lover" I messed up and didnt see it was coming from Malaysia (dont know why but it seems bad to me) I try to buy from folks here in the states.


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2009)

That the only things its good for...
For every 720 animes i had watched i could write a small description of them...
It seems im decently good at Japanese too, and im starting to watch raw anime...
You already took a look at my lessons didnt you??
A good way to learn a little...

The most prized treasure from my small collection of dvd's is a Saber Marionette Limited edition box, it cost me some 170$ and was sold out long before the boxes got to the stores a collection of just 5k copies featuring 14 dvds or 7 double dvd's...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I really want to grab the director's cut of all of Rurouni Kenshin movies.. Just seem to forget it when I go out and about... Best one of my collection right now would be Final Fantasy 7 AC Complete.. Only because it made me buy a blu-ray player to have it.. lol


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2009)

I nearly bought that from amazon, it was like 13$ for the BD, only would have to dish some 90€ for a bd drive to watch it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2009)

djisas said:


> I nearly bought that from amazon, it was like 13$ for the BD, only would have to dish some 90€ for a bd drive to watch it...



Yeah, I grabbed a bd cheap from Cyberdruid when he did his massive sell.. It blows that you gotta then grab a program just to play...

forgot to say it was the collection they have in a box set for Kenshin... lol I tend to forget things.. lol


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2009)

Just watched Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini 
You guys should watch the first season...


----------



## Ammugonevil (Oct 10, 2009)

Try evangilion its abit....out there a lil dated but i still think on the mecha element its pretty cool...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

djisas said:


> That the only things its good for...
> For every 720 animes i had watched i could write a small description of them...
> It seems im decently good at Japanese too, and im starting to watch raw anime...
> You already took a look at my lessons didnt you??
> ...



Honestly those lessons were such a cool idea (I didnt know you did them), 
please add a page that lists the different types of anime and what they are. I get really confused with all the terms.

http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?cat.211


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2009)

I did most the job, got some help on more technical stuff and some stuff i found here an there and collected, but most of the job and the initial idea of working on it is all mine...
I have my own dictionary that i created when i was a noob at jp...
I dont like the way they are available, im gonna need to do some work and move all the stuff to the forum...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

In the next month or so I am gonna work on understanding this 720-1080p/Blue ray thing. (I still plug my kick ass 24" ultra high grade monitor in using standard VGA, lol)

I just never bothered to figure it out, but after watching some anime stuff on my bros (ultra trick plasma and surround) It really got me. I remember getting goosebumps while watching/listening to "whispers of the heart" at his place


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2009)

So u have all the tech at your disposal, yet you still live in a cave, kinda like that...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL,,, yep you got it...i7, dual GPUs either ATI or Nvidia(I have both)3 TB of space Very nice Asus sound card with 200 watt speakers(lol, in Logitechs dreams), killer Monitor and basically I use it like a POS 10 year old comp...

The main reason Is I spent 90% of my time making/designing cases and assemble/disassemble my comp several times a week (including formatting). Its not till I hung out here at CS's thread and at the ORB that I kept a comp in one piece for over a week.

So thats why I keep babbling how much I appreciate all ur guys help..


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 10, 2009)

djisas said:


> Just watched Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini
> You guys should watch the first season...



I just watched the 1ep of 2nd season, this might be even better than the 1st one. 

@MKmods

720/1080 is a resolution standard for HDTV, HD games, HD movies.

1280x720, and 1920x1080 (full HD).


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks kid, I got that part I just havent bothered to hook my stuff up and set it all to be very nice (still use VGA when I could be using DVI or Hdmi)


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2009)

Finished some editing on my dictionary and im now sharing it with everyone...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2009)

djisas said:


> Finished some editing on my dictionary and im now sharing it with everyone...



Thanks for that. I'll look into it and if you don't mind, I'll add it to the OP.





MKmods said:


> thanks kid, I got that part I just havent bothered to hook my stuff up and set it all to be very nice (still use VGA when I could be using DVI or Hdmi)





Come on man! your depriving yourself on all the good stuff because of not using anything above analog!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

ever heard the saying "cant teach an old dog new tricks' well that applies to me...I am slow to change
(but u guys are wearing me down and I am learning)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> ever heard the saying "cant teach an old dog new tricks' well that applies to me...I am slow to change
> (but u guys are wearing me down and I am learning)



Yeah, I know that saying a little to well.. Been trying to get my dog to snatch someone else's sock but she won't do it! But, it's good to know that I can spend 9 bucks on a dozen socks, and she'll be a happy camper if I make sure to wear them... 

Hey, we gotta get you out of the "stone age"... You got a i7 for Gosh darn...


----------



## morpha (Oct 10, 2009)

DJ: You mentioned a recomendation thread and some lessons?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2009)

djisas said:


> Finished some editing on my dictionary and im now sharing it with everyone...



its password protected


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

if its the acrobat file it works on my comp


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2009)

not here, it tells me it has a password


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

its prob because Im "special"
(and take the short bus to school)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2009)

that's stange.. I've tried it both on my lappy and computer and I get it fine.. lappy has win 7.. I don't know why you can't view it mussels..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> that's stange.. I've tried it both on my lappy and computer and I get it fine.. lappy has win 7.. I don't know why you can't view it mussels..



i'm using foxit reader and not adobe


edit: updated foxit and all is well.


----------



## morpha (Oct 10, 2009)

Works fine for me, Mussels.

DJ: I dont agree with some of your translations. This is mostly due to the fact that english and japanese dont translate properly/well.

EG:

Youve translated Bi as beautiful. Might be a good point to mention that that is a slang word. Beautiful is usualy Kirei or utsukushi (depending on context). Bi-jin is a colloquial word for a beautiful girl. (Jin means person).
Go into a bit more detail on 'dakara' make it clear that its use is '... because of ...','... therefore I...'
 Bad idea to translate 'De' as 'At'. Being a partical its not always a place marker but is also used to define transport. EG: Watahi wa uchi De Aru = I am at home. Kinou ni kuruma de kaimono ni ikimashita. = Yesterday I went shopping via car (roughly). When A transport is used in a sentance the 'at' is 'Ni'

I could go on...but I only read upto D. It would take me ages to go through that. ANd its an epically long list. Kudos on that.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2009)

and i thought aka was red, not akai? might just be me


----------



## morpha (Oct 10, 2009)

both are fine.

akai is the adjective.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL, dj "SaiKano" sucked. First it was with english voices that were like 30  year olds.
Than while they were in the shopping mall and a wave of bombers were dropping bombs all around them the guys says "dam, they just fixed that bldg" WTF! how about "lets get the f%$# out of here!!!!!"

And that they would make that little timid chick an android? And still let here loose and go to school? Or she wouldnt have brought that up when she wanted to be that guys girlfriend (its kind of an important tidbit (kind of if like if one has herpes, just the stuff you should know before dating)

Im switching over to "Darker than black"

EDIT:
woo hoo "Darker than Black" is really good....


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yup MKmods, Darker than Black is really good, you should continue on to the second season as well.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

morpha said:


> DJ: You mentioned a recomendation thread and some lessons?



http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202

http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?cat.211


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, dj "SaiKano" sucked. First it was with english voices that were like 30  year olds.
> Than while they were in the shopping mall and a wave of bombers were dropping bombs all around them the guys says "dam, they just fixed that bldg" WTF! how about "lets get the f%$# out of here!!!!!"
> 
> And that they would make that little timid chick an android? And still let here loose and go to school? Or she wouldnt have brought that up when she wanted to be that guys girlfriend (its kind of an important tidbit (kind of if like if one has herpes, just the stuff you should know before dating)
> ...



Are you sure you picked saishuu heiki kanojo the anime?? http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=113
Not the Ova http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=2700, shes not an android, she's a modified Human girl, just a normal high school on the outside...
Make sure you watch it properly and not some bad dub...

The dictionary i made opens fine on acrobat reader, it was created on word and ported to pdf using acrobat, its password restricted and it cant be edited, the content cant be copied nor printed, its read only, i hold the copyright after all...
I have 3 times more study material that is not included, some proper lessons and more content, i might do some extra edditing and add it up...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2009)

Morpha, if you have anything else to add on your own dictionary, or so forth, let me know & I'll add it to the op.. I know your what your going threw for school.. 

Djisas, if you want to add anything else like your lessons or so forth to here, let me know and I'll add those also.. I don't mind adding people's work onto the op. Great thing to see and good to know on some things.. 

I really  need to watch some "Darker Than Black" "Soul Eather" and so forth.. lol.. I'm done with Kiba.. It was ok... It got to be a chore after awhile to watch...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 10, 2009)

I was up all night and saw 21ep of Darker than black. Its pretty good, il finish it up tonight and start on Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini.


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2009)

Kiba was quite good, interesting to watch...


----------



## morpha (Oct 11, 2009)

I gave Kiba an average rating.

Its the same as every other Monster Battling show out there... not bad, not great, Just good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2009)

Watching Rental Magicka right now...not too bad so far


----------



## MKmods (Oct 12, 2009)

Who has seen "White Album"? I am really curious to see your opinions on this.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw 2 eps of the 1st season, was too soft for my taste.


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it only me that really likes it??


----------



## MKmods (Oct 12, 2009)

Thats what I am trying to figure out.


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2009)

Tsck, that only means ive a more refined taste than you newcomers...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2009)

djisas said:


> Tsck, that only means ive a more refined taste than you newcomers...





I didn't say I don't like it, it's just not my kind.

It called personal preferences.


----------



## Gzero (Oct 12, 2009)

Kampfer is hot. JC Staff


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL, except for that the whole "he is  guy thing" I would agree.

(damn, I am really watching too much of this stuff when I know who you guys are talking about without using Wiki)


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are tired with seriously stuffs, and just want something light and random to watch, watch Gintama!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

They have it at the place i watch anime, Il take a look at them tonight kid, thanks


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, you should totally do that! Hideki from Chobit voices the main character in Gintama, btw.
Np


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

Chobits FTW!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

I need ot watch that series.. lol

watching episode 27 of Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I need ot watch that series.. lol



Chobits? Seriously, you haven't seen it yet? Wow is all I can say. lol.

Currently rewatching Berserk. Was in the mood for some classic, older anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Chobits? Seriously, you haven't seen it yet? Wow is all I can say. lol.
> 
> Currently rewatching Berserk. Was in the mood for some classic, older anime.



Don't you know we went threw this a few pages ago.. lol.. when kid brought it up..  yeah, I need to watch it.. I thought I had it dl, but I guess I don't.. Gotta find it and watch it.. lol

well, I haven't even watched Beserk yet ether.. lol.. It was a part of my early time when I didn't feel like watching that but the "right then" stuff.. lol.. Falling far behind on everything.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> If you are tired with seriously stuffs, and just want something light and random to watch, watch Gintama!



LOL, I just watched ep1(1 down 120+ more to go) of it... Its like Photon without the naked chicks.....

Really Funny, Thx Kid

And CS, they got Chobits over at AnimeOrb.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Don't you know we went threw this a few pages ago.. lol.. when kid brought it up..  yeah, I need to watch it.. I thought I had it dl, but I guess I don't.. Gotta find it and watch it.. lol
> 
> well, I haven't even watched Beserk yet ether.. lol.. It was a part of my early time when I didn't feel like watching that but the "right then" stuff.. lol.. Falling far behind on everything.. lol



Berserk either?!?!?!?!?! That's it mister, you're grounded!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Berserk either?!?!?!?!?! That's it mister, you're grounded!



 I'm grabbing both now.. So, can I get by with a warning on top 10's?? lol

Hey, hows this guys? we throw out what you think is top 10 of anime.. all time.. and I'll link them to the chart? Like it??  That way, if you change your top 10, it will be changed via "link" and I don't have to go and change more and more.. lol.. 


Also, just watched the first episode of "Fairy Tale". I think it's going to be good. Studio Deen is doing it. I feel more of watching a different One Piece, with Plue from rave master... I don't know quite why he's or "it" is in the anime.. 1st one didn't give anything on that nature.. But, good anime! So far..

Full Metal Alchemist 27 is out.. Quite good, but a semi filler.. Man, can't wait for this series to finish! They say the dubs will be out in 2010.. And looks like the same people are going to be doing it.. SO win on that! IMHO


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

lol, fary tale started very slow and I was freaking out going WTF! am I watching this for, but got a lot better the last half
(oh crap you prob already saw that)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you guys seen Serial Experiments Lain? Its really interesting.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 13, 2009)

I actually saw that, it was interesting to watch. I liked it


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Chobits FTW!



+1


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2009)

chobits was great.

one day, i will rewatch it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

MKmods said:


> lol, fary tale started very slow and I was freaking out going WTF! am I watching this for, but got a lot better the last half
> (oh crap you prob already saw that)



Yeah, it was a very slow start.. 


Spoiler



from when he just walked past that guy, I knew he was the real one


 I hope in two to three episodes you'll get to see the guild.. If not, it will be a drawn out thing.. IMO



Mussels said:


> chobits was great.
> 
> one day, i will rewatch it.




I still trying to get it.. I'll see it ONE DAY..


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 13, 2009)

I last watched Chobits in Youtube when they weren't bought by Google yet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> I last watched Chobits in Youtube when they weren't bought by Google yet.



Ahh, I know Youtube as a Anime section where you can watch certain anime... I gotta remember to look at that.. also forgot what Hulu has..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

Joost has a few on offer now and then as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Joost has a few on offer now and then as well.



Yeah, I just went threw the list at Joost. I'm glad it's not a "program" style anymore.. I hated trying to get that dang program working to view stuff! 

Glah, who wants to take this computer apart? I don't feel like taking the CPU block off for pictures of the chip!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I just went threw the list at Joost. I'm glad it's not a "program" style anymore.. I hated trying to get that dang program working to view stuff!
> 
> Glah, who wants to take this computer apart? I don't feel like taking the CPU block off for pictures of the chip!



Just send it to me. I can't guarantee the validity of your chip when I send it back tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just send it to me. I can't guarantee the validity of your chip when I send it back tho.



Lol, but I need money for the p55 set up.. lol


I'll be watching Chobits for the first time... TOMORROW! I think I'll try and do the " series in one day" feet.. But I don't know... 22m x 24 episodes.. Well it's about 8h:40m... Not bad, but that's a WHOLE days worth of work!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

Chi FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Chi FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, that explains where your at in your house! 


Yeah, I believe it will be epic! Or, great at lease!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol, but I need money for the p55 set up.. lol
> 
> 
> I'll be watching Chobits for the first time... TOMORROW! I think I'll try and do the " series in one day" feet.. But I don't know... 22m x 24 episodes.. Well it's about 8h:40m... Not bad, but that's a WHOLE days worth of work!



What, you'd still have "your" QX9650, it would just magically no longer be stable at 4.2Ghz. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

It was one of the first series I saw so its special to me, there are better series but its still special.

I kind of freaked when he finds her on switch.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What, you'd still have "your" QX9650, it would just magically no longer be stable at 4.2Ghz. lol.




It's stable at 4.77ghz..  that would be murderer! wait.. who am I talking to?? 




MKmods said:


> It was one of the first series I saw so its special to me, there are better series but its still special.
> 
> I kind of freaked when he finds her on switch.



 

I freaked when I saw Plue on Fairytale...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's stable at 4.77ghz..  that would be murderer! wait.. who am I talking to??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna find out what it can do on DICE?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It's stable at 4.77ghz..  that would be murderer! wait.. who am I talking to??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, get back to me after you see the first few ep of Chobits


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, get back to me after you see the first few ep of Chobits


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll tell ya about it tomorrow night!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

Anybody seen Tokyo Magnitude 8.0? Looks interesting. (admittedly, I'm a bit of a natural disaster fan in general. I have a ton of flood/earthquake/tornado/hurricane/volcano documentaries)


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

I try to stay away from sad/disaster/crazy drama stuff... But that looks interesting Wile E, and its only 11ep too so it wont take forever to see.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

Me... I really don't seem like wanting to watch that.. I feel the same way on that anime as I do that National Disaster game... Not worth it for me..


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Anybody seen Tokyo Magnitude 8.0? Looks interesting. (admittedly, I'm a bit of a natural disaster fan in general. I have a ton of flood/earthquake/tornado/hurricane/volcano documentaries)



I'm not exactly a natural disaster fan though. They're too close for comfort. 2 super typhoons have just passed through my country, billions of dollars worth of infrastructure, crops and personal belongings were destroyed. The capital region was 80% flooded for almost a day, and then the floodplains and the valley below us was still flooded for almost a week (some parts are still flooded). Mount Pinatubo's eruption as well actually cooled down the whole world for the year 1992 (the average temperature was 2-3 celsius colder than 1991, then got back to normal in 1993). Landslides happened as well, one landslide in 2006 erased a whole town; out of its ~2000 residents only less than 400 survived...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

I have friends from Cebu and they are always telling me about disasters... I have no clue why everyone in the Phils dosent come just here...
When I lived in California I was always freaked out by earthquakes so I moved to Neveda. There are some here but they are tiny compared to Calif.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

I work at a Hospital.. I hate them!!!! we have to many drills.. and when a hurricane is even coming close... I've had to work from 5am to 3am the next day, just to be there again at 6am...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

Dam, I just saw Bleach 241... waiting for each ep blows.....
(it was pretty good though)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Dam, I just saw Bleach 241... waiting for each ep blows.....
> (it was pretty good though)



i'm downloading it now... cant wait for this damned filler to end


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

it seems like I have been watching this filler so much I forgot how Bleach ended, im gonna have to go back and re watch it....

Oh yea I just finished watching "Petite Cossette" (thanks dj) it was short (like three 40min ep)Its dark, goth, bloody but dam good.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> it seems like I have been watching this filler so much I forgot how Bleach ended, im gonna have to go back and re watch it....



bleach still hasnt resolved the hueco mondo story arc 

its almost like naruto, in that if this drags on any longer everyone will just ditch it.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

oh yea I forgot (no surprise as I forgot what I had for dinner an hour ago). I really hope they get back on track soon.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone here watched the Valkyria Chronicles anime ? I am currently playing the PS3 game, and I've been wondering whether it might be worth a watch when I am done.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> oh yea I forgot (no surprise as I forgot what I had for dinner an hour ago). I really hope they get back on track soon.



sounds like you could have a short term memory problem.

Or even worse... a short term memory problem.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Anyone here watched the Valkyria Chronicles anime ? I am currently playing the PS3 game, and I've been wondering whether it might be worth a watch when I am done.



I have a bunch of anime lined up to see (about a hundred (thanks dj ) its about 6th on my list to see. It looks like it would be OK, I hope its "Last Exile" good though.


----------



## morpha (Oct 14, 2009)

petite cossette. I watched this while suffering from severe sleep deprivation at the tale end of a 3 day Anime Convention I went too..

watching that movie is probably bizarre normally. But watching it in that state was like having a cheese greater massage your testicles....or watching dbz backwards in fast-forward with the colors inverted. 

Either way I was freaking out.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah, petite was definitely ....  off


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Chi FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/chi.jpg





Wile E said:


> Anybody seen Tokyo Magnitude 8.0? Looks interesting. (admittedly, I'm a bit of a natural disaster fan in general. I have a ton of flood/earthquake/tornado/hurricane/volcano documentaries)



I did, it was good, the end was no surprise thought, i saw it coming



MKmods said:


> it seems like I have been watching this filler so much I forgot how Bleach ended, im gonna have to go back and re watch it....
> 
> Oh yea I just finished watching "Petite Cossette" (thanks dj) it was short (like three 40min ep)Its dark, goth, bloody but dam good.



I told ya, try to get the soul taker too, its not that bloody or violent but bizarre enough...



Yukikaze said:


> Anyone here watched the Valkyria Chronicles anime ? I am currently playing the PS3 game, and I've been wondering whether it might be worth a watch when I am done.



It was good, not great thought, by the end it wasn't all that good...



morpha said:


> petite cossette. I watched this while suffering from severe sleep deprivation at the tale end of a 3 day Anime Convention I went too..
> 
> watching that movie is probably bizarre normally. But watching it in that state was like having a cheese greater massage your testicles....or watching dbz backwards in fast-forward with the colors inverted.
> 
> Either way I was freaking out.



Maybe you should take a look at higurash no naku koro nii, see if you can get past minute 1...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

well, in a few hours, once I get off, I'll be watching Chobits (woot I remember a title!)!!! i'll remember to try and get petite cossette & Higurash No Naku Koro Nii.... Just to watch.. 

Man, I need more hdd space.. and I'm grabbing new computer parts.. doesn't work!!


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2009)

with 2 tb and you running out of space??
I have a 500GB drive for incoming anime and another 1Tb for storing, they are far from full...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

djisas said:


> with 2 tb and you running out of space??
> I have a 500GB drive for incoming anime and another 1Tb for storing, they are far from full...



Anime isn't the only thing that I have.. lol.. Got about 100gb of regular music, and 83.2gb of game music, about 50gb of Final Fantasy Music, 830gb for anime alone...


Edit, 215gb of pictures/art/sig work/wall papers/anime pictures/ 

46gb of raw pictures from my camera alone


----------



## MKmods (Oct 14, 2009)

It wasent that long ago I was happy as a little clam with a Maxtor 20 gig Hdd...

Well I guess those days are gone forever.


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Anime isn't the only thing that I have.. lol.. Got about 100gb of regular music, and 83.2gb of game music, about 50gb of Final Fantasy Music, 830gb for anime alone...
> 
> 
> Edit, 215gb of pictures/art/sig work/wall papers/anime pictures/
> ...



I have 130GB of music and just 30GB of images...
But i have some 3TB worth of anime in dvds, which i probably will never touch again......
Who wants some 740dvd??


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> It wasent that long ago I was happy as a little clam with a Maxtor 20 gig Hdd...
> 
> Well I guess those days are gone forever.


yep.. now you get that in a small little bitty  flash drive.. lol




djisas said:


> I have 130GB of music and just 30GB of images...
> But i have some 3TB worth of anime in dvds, which i probably will never touch again......
> Who wants some 740dvd??



yep, that's why i went digital on anime.. I had about 70dvds and when I went to sell them due to "hard times" i only got 300 for them all.. 

Not worth it anymore..


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2009)

I used to burn every single anime i downloaded but i gave up on that...
Now i delete most of it, only keep the best worth rewatching...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> I'm not exactly a natural disaster fan though. They're too close for comfort. 2 super typhoons have just passed through my country, billions of dollars worth of infrastructure, crops and personal belongings were destroyed. The capital region was 80% flooded for almost a day, and then the floodplains and the valley below us was still flooded for almost a week (some parts are still flooded). Mount Pinatubo's eruption as well actually cooled down the whole world for the year 1992 (the average temperature was 2-3 celsius colder than 1991, then got back to normal in 1993). Landslides happened as well, one landslide in 2006 erased a whole town; out of its ~2000 residents only less than 400 survived...



Oh, I don't mean I like the aftermath. I just find them fascinating, and like to learn about them. I hate to see the toll it takes on human lives.



Mussels said:


> bleach still hasnt resolved the hueco mondo story arc
> 
> its almost like naruto, in that if this drags on any longer everyone will just ditch it.



That happened to me over 100eps ago. Anything going for more than 100eps is just stupid and dragged out. I'll wait till the rerelease it in the no-filler version. lol.


As far as storage, I'm down to less than 100GB on my drives. I need to grab another 1TB or larger drive again. I also have burned DVDs of anime somewhere in the triple digits.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

Wile.. you will be proud of me. I'm on episode 2 of Chobits.

I gotta say.. I haven't laughed this hard since watching Desert Punk!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2009)

only if all girls were as easy to turn on as Chi.......


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> only if all girls were as easy to turn on as Chi.......



lol... man, I was freaking out when I saw him thinking of that.. then laughed my a$$ off when it happened! lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2009)

yep Chobits was one of the first Animes I actually bought on DVD. The kid is a whiney punk but there are enough other characters to keep me occupied.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> yep Chobits was one of the first Animes I actually bought on DVD. The kid is a whiney punk but there are enough other characters to keep me occupied.



Yeah there is! if I wasn't so caught up in selling my stuff, I'd be on episode 5 instead of half way threw 3.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2009)

sell, sell, sell.. you can always watch anime later..I want you to enter Intels contest with me...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> sell, sell, sell.. you can always watch anime later..I want you to enter Intels contest with me...



well, new video card should be here this weekend, and i get my p55 stuff next week some time.. which gives me time to work on the case, and get together what I'm going to be working with on a person about something to do with my 295.


:Edit: Just got done with Episode 4.. Man, I know how to say "underwear".. lol.. I almost want to try and march down the street, or better yet a mall, and sing that.. Pantsu.. Or, even better.. How many times in the episode did Chi say it.. lol


----------



## morpha (Oct 15, 2009)

djisas said:


> Maybe you should take a look at higurash no naku koro nii, see if you can get past minute 1...



I got upto i dunno episode 10 maybe there was a dead body in the watercanal.
It got on my nerves that the story line kept.... like.... i dunno....rebooting with a different bad guy.

I lol'ed when the put the knife on wall and started headbutting it. That was sickening.

Petite Cosette had such a strong effect on me because -as mentioned - 3 cans of mother and sleep deprivation.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 15, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Anyone here watched the Valkyria Chronicles anime ? I am currently playing the PS3 game, and I've been wondering whether it might be worth a watch when I am done.



Hey Yukikaze, I was watching some anime tonight and there were a few that sucked. So I remembered you mentioning this and took a look.

I only saw ep1 so far but it was REALLY good. Im gonna get a bowl of cereal and some  bananas and watch as much as I can till I fall asleep.

Thanks for reminding me about this.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2009)

morpha said:


> I got upto i dunno episode 10 maybe there was a dead body in the watercanal.
> It got on my nerves that the story line kept.... like.... i dunno....rebooting with a different bad guy.
> 
> I lol'ed when the put the knife on wall and started headbutting it. That was sickening.
> ...



Indeed the story reboots often, after Rika gets killed the story reboots, there will be not much explanations, but Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni Kai solves everything, the sequel...



MKmods said:


> Hey Yukikaze, I was watching some anime tonight and there were a few that sucked. So I remembered you mentioning this and took a look.
> 
> I only saw ep1 so far but it was REALLY good. Im gonna get a bowl of cereal and some  bananas and watch as much as I can till I fall asleep.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about this.



So what were you watching that sucked??
Valkyria was very good, but up ahead it might loose some charm. specially when the Valkyries start fighting...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2009)

djisas said:


> Valkyria was very good, but up ahead it might loose some charm. specially when the Valkyries start fighting...



Damn no shit, I got to ep22 before I got so pissed at it I quit. It was good about 5/8 of the way but than the 3 way with her and the 2 guys and army bullshit screwed it all up.

Has anyone in Japan ever had a real relationship?(not this soap opera over drama bullshit kind)

Damn now I am pissed I need to watch Photon again...


----------



## morpha (Oct 16, 2009)

Japanese sensibilities are different from ours.

They live in a country whos culture promoted extreme politeness to the point where they have two methods of saying something; a polite way and a rude way. (or 3 way; formal and informal and rude).

that said. these games are probably written by otaku neets who haven't ever had a relationship that wasn't with a dating sim character.

Photon is awesome.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL, I was raised by a Japanese family so I am aware, when I was 17 my GF/wife had me stay at their house in her bed, They were amazing to me.
When I watch anime I see a lot that is familiar, however this 'I LIKE you" baloney is bugging me and waiting 20ep to hold hands and kiss is also kind of silly.
I realize there is a large audience of 12-16 year old chicks watching over there but come on...The Seinen stuff isant much better 

I wish there was more along the lines of Black Lagoon....

I SO NEED PHOTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morpha (Oct 16, 2009)

It drives me nuts aswell.

When a person asks me why I watch anime I say its because its an animation with much more interesting plots and more adult themes than western cartoons allow. But the truth is the majority of it isnt any more 'adult' then most of the stuff produced by the west. 

Hardly any of the anime produced is actually targeted at a mature audience unless your talking about PORN which is a different bag of chips.

I tend to rate anime very criticaly.. interestingly enough my anidb scores show ive rated 50% of the anime I've seen <5 (out of 10) and the other 50% spaced evenly throughout the higher scores. What does this mean? I've watched 70 anime shows I didnt like and thought were a waste of my time. and only some of the other 70 were EXCEEDINGLY AWESOME.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 16, 2009)

I have seen some really good ones too, And luckly they seem to be making even more good ones.

I think a big part is my age (im must be too old for this stuff), cutesy is fine for a bit but after a while its just too fricken much.

Maybe this was enough for me to get my head out of my ass and go back to work now..(after I see Photon)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2009)

lol, i was just at morphas place and he used the same lines in our conversation as he did in this thread.

(i agreed with most of it)


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 16, 2009)

morpha said:


> Japanese sensibilities are different from ours.
> 
> They live in a country whos culture promoted extreme politeness to the point where they have two methods of saying something; a polite way and a rude way. (or 3 way; formal and informal and rude).
> 
> ...



In English you call everyone "you" and yourself "I", and I believe most of languages from the East are the same as Japanese in politeness.

When you talk with your parent, you use a different word to call yourself and your parent, when you talk with your friend you use a different word too, and sister, girl friend, wife, ect.... There are more than 10 ways to translate the word "I" into Vietnamese depend on the situations (I'm Vietnamese). 

And it's consider rude calling someone older than you with their names.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 16, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> In English you call everyone "you" and yourself "I", and I believe most of languages from the East are the same as Japanese in politeness.
> 
> When you talk with your parent, you use a different word to call yourself and your parent, when you talk with your friend you use a different word too, and sister, girl friend, wife, ect.... There are more than 10 ways to translate the word "I" into Vietnamese depend on the situations (I'm Vietnamese).
> 
> And it's consider rude calling someone older than you with their names.



Indeed, in our case we add a word to denote that the one we're talking to is older, and there are two translations of "yes", one for normal use and one for respectful/older people use. We even have different terms for the oldest, youngest, middle sister/brother.


----------



## djisas (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark, i rarely fail in my recomendations and on judging anime, having watched over 700, i know whats a masterpiece and what really sux, although even i might be a little biased sometimes, but that is always a matter of personal taste...

If you watch everything i recommended so far on the orb, im sure none will disappoint you...

I remembered another wacky comedy, its called labyrinth of flames and is just 2 ep short, i believe you might enjoy watching it, it has lots of fan service but not actual nudity, and if there's little nudity to it nothing much is shown...

Another good quick watch would be Tokyo Marble chocolate with 2 ep, very interesting, its a romance between a young man and a young women, but each of the ep i shown from the perspective of one or another, like a game it shows 2 different paths for the same conclusion, and is very fun...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2009)

Il take a look at Tokyo Marble.

hey dj are there other animes like Black Lagoon (be fine with me if there were no teenagers in it)

(LOL, except for "white album" you dj and Wile E are batting a thousand with recommendations) 

This thread and AnimeOrb has been such a blast, you guys taught me a lot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

have you watched Madlax yet MK? If not, I really think you should! Its worth it. That's all ways the first that I think about when I think of Black Lagoon.. That, & Noir


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2009)

Thx CS, Il load them up.

Just saw ep1 of Madlax, had a feeling it was gonna be good as she kept talking about wanting Pasta and I have a bowl of "Angel Hair" right in front of me....its kismet

*Damn CS 101K pretty cool*


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 17, 2009)

3rd season coming soon .

http://www.blacklagoon.jp/


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmmm. That's cool. I didn't expect to see another season of it, tbh.


----------



## morpha (Oct 17, 2009)

oh dear god yes.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2009)

black lagoon + boobs touching = more win than i can handle.


----------



## morpha (Oct 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> black lagoon + boobs touching = more win than i can handle.



lightweight


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

I can see another season coming.. There really wasn't any "big" background shown of the cast... You got to see the whole background of Hotel Russia, and hint of Revy's past.. I mean she has the name "two hands" & I don't even remember in the anime why she got that.. Besides the fact she loves guns and to shoot...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 17, 2009)

For some reason, Revy doesn't like people to pity her in a really really weird way. I don't think the matter relate to her parent, because the way she talked to Rock didn't sound that way, it sounded like she got violated when she was young... and did anyone know that Revy is Chinese?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

In the last few episodes of second season, when she and Rock go to japan for Rock to translate.. she says that she was Chinese that moved to the states...


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Il take a look at Tokyo Marble.
> 
> hey dj are there other animes like Black Lagoon (be fine with me if there were no teenagers in it)
> 
> ...



Knowing that you like madlax, how about watching it's predecessor NOIR, not a sequel, but a previous work from the same creators...

How about gunsmith cats??
A classic, the cars look great, just 3 ep...

Other titles worth checking are Shikabane Hime, there's plenty of action and girls kickin asses, Trigun another classic every anime fan should watch...

Gunslinger Girl, its a little different from the other's, instead of adults, it features young girls as assassins, the anime is very good, but if you like the style will only depend on how you see it...
The Italian Social Welfare Agency professes to help abandoned and seriously ill or injured children, but that's just a cover for a secretive government program to transform preadolescent girls into assassins via cybernetic implants and extensive brainwashing and conditioning. These assassins are then used to combat Mafia and other underworld elements. Each girl is paired with an adult male handler to form a fratello, which roughly equates to the handler being the girl's older brother as well as supervisor, trainer, and field commander.

I just remenbered, have you already watched Kite, the original??

Read or Die might be interesting too, check the ova first...

None of this is like black lagoon of course, but all are good action anime...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I skipped kite as the whole sex slave thing really creeps me out. (I did like Mezzo) 

I liked read or Die (really good)

I started Gunslinger girl but the young girls thing just wasent interesting (However I really liked Canaan)

I have seen Noir too.

Il take a look at some of the others, Thx dj.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

you bring up so many great anime in that post Dj.. I forget alot of times about Read or Die.. It was really good anime. I do think the ova should be checked first. But, I fell inlove with it in mins.

Gunsmith Cats.. I haven't seen that for a long long time.. I've forgot all about it.. Might have to grab it myself.

Shikabane Hime is on the hdd, but I haven't watched it.. Need to.. Need to watch a lot of things.. lol

Gunslinger Girls made me think a lot about Strike Witches.. Which was a great anime

Another one that I really love and watch a few times over all ready is Burst Angel. It was a good anime... Wish there was more to it..


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2009)

Thx CS, I didnt know there was a RoD OVA.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx CS, I didnt know there was a RoD OVA.



Dj's the one that threw out the ova.. lol. 

did anyone watch Hellgirl? I've only watched a few episodes, but it keeps coming back to me wanting to watch all of it...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 17, 2009)

Ive already thanked him a thousand times....
(so much in fact that now that I fear my "thanks" are becoming meaningless)


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> you bring up so many great anime in that post Dj.. I forget alot of times about Read or Die.. It was really good anime. I do think the ova should be checked first. But, I fell inlove with it in mins.
> 
> Gunsmith Cats.. I haven't seen that for a long long time.. I've forgot all about it.. Might have to grab it myself.
> 
> ...



Bakuretsu tenshi or burst angel, although i didnt watch all the ep, i watched plenty, its good alright...


MKmods said:


> I think I skipped kite as the whole sex slave thing really creeps me out. (I did like Mezzo)
> 
> I liked read or Die (really good)
> 
> ...



I Had a feeling you wouldnt like gunslinger, a shame...
There is a cut Kite version without sex...
Now that u watched noir and madlax, you can watch the third one El Cazador de la Bruja, wont say its great nor it is better than the others, just watch if you liked the other 2...



Cold Storm said:


> Dj's the one that threw out the ova.. lol.
> 
> did anyone watch Hellgirl? I've only watched a few episodes, but it keeps coming back to me wanting to watch all of it...



I have reviewed the first myself and did write half the second season review, jigoku shoujo is very good, by the end of season 2 things get crazy and season 3 there's a new jigoku shoujo...



MKmods said:


> Ive already thanked him a thousand times....
> (so much in fact that now that I fear my "thanks" are becoming meaningless)



Never to much...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thx CS, I didnt know there was a RoD OVA.



RoD OVA came out first.

it was about the main characters doing some stuff 


RoD the animation, should have had the subtitle "trying to find the main characters" - it was great, but they seriously do spend most of the time trying to find the main char from the OVA


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahh man.. you for got the tag. ..

Yeah, your 100% right on that Mussels.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2009)

well I got the OVA now so I will see that and "Natsume" tonight.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 18, 2009)

The rub scene in Darker than Black S2 Ep2 was really funny .


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2009)

I liked the kissing part....


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 18, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I liked the kissing part....



Oh yeah!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

i watched that episode last night, but i cant recall these events you speak of >.< damnit


edit: AHAH! i recall.



Spoiler



girl on girl ftw


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL, yep. The funny part was the comment she made after.

mine was towards the beginning I think Kids was towards the end.

EDIT:
OK I now have a new fav (by a fricken mile) "Natsume Yuujin Chou"
 No naked, no big boobs, no underware shots, no robots, just fricken great anime.

*I owe you bigtime for this dj*......



djisas said:


> Read or Die might be interesting too, check the ova first...


I took a look at the OVA yesterday . Thats what I saw before (I havent seen the series) I saw the OVA on Netflix before I learned what an OVA was or about all these online places that stream anime. I really liked it (the OVA) so Im gonna load up the series.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 21, 2009)

Did anyone watch Blood the last vampire? I mean the live-action movie, not the anime one.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 21, 2009)

Got it coming in tonight


----------



## djisas (Oct 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Blood the last vampire? I mean the live-action movie, not the anime one.



If i could get my hands on it i would...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

djisas said:


> If i could get my hands on it i would...



+1 on that! I really would like to see it.. Gotta Remember to hunt it down.. Info on it and all.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll let you know how it shows in a day or two, Cold. Hopefully, I'll have time tonight to watch it, if not then soon


----------



## djisas (Oct 21, 2009)

I know i can buy it on amazon, there are 2 different bluray versions the US and EU versions with different aspect ratio's and a dvd version, but, finding an EU in 16:9 version for download last week proved to be hard, the US has a different aspect ratio than 16:9...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 21, 2009)

The keyword is "secretmyth kingdom"...


----------



## djisas (Oct 21, 2009)

Tx for the tip, ima gonna check if its the right aspect ratio...

From the sample, thats the version i didnt want, they all using the damn us version...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 21, 2009)

I just finished season 2 and 3 (saw season 1 the night before) of "Zero No Tsukaima:" I really liked them 
(they followed the same ol formula of a bunch of avg anime, but there were plenty of times that more than made up for it)

It had plenty of the silly blushing 12year old crap, but the underlying story was pretty fun to watch and had a great ending.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, that one is funny, lol. If you like that chibi girl 's voice you should watch Tora dora. Ah, and if you haven't notice, Kagura in Gintama is her....

Just got my new monitor, time to update my collections to 1080p .


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you don't know that anime on the left screen, you would've thought it was Pedobear about to attack her.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

I know that's Xam'd on the right, but I can't quite place the left screen. For some reason it has a Claymore feel, but I don't think that's at all right.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I know that's Xam'd on the right, but I can't quite place the left screen. For some reason it has a Claymore feel, but I don't think that's at all right.



i'm pretty sure thats the ending animation for xamd


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm pretty sure thats the ending animation for xamd



On the left? No, definitely not. The right is the Xam'd OP tho.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> On the left? No, definitely not. The right is the Xam'd OP tho.



left, right... they confuse me.


right is the end/intro for xamd, one of em


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> left, right... they confuse me.
> 
> 
> right is the end/intro for xamd, one of em



Intro.

I want to know the left tho. You feeling OK buddy? you seem to be having a hard time following things here.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

left looks like xamd to me.

then again, i seem to be out of it


----------



## MKmods (Oct 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, that one is funny, lol. If you like that chibi girl 's voice you should watch Tora dora. Ah, and if you haven't notice, Kagura in Gintama is her....


Saw it and didnt like it. When she saved him from drowning and yelled "stay away from him, he is MINE" it should have ended.(best part)
To me it was all downhill from there.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

It's Macross Frontier on the left, 1st and 2nd ep (technically it's also in the 2nd ep because of the flashback at the start LOL). That's Ranka Lee on the screen.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

ahah!

i knew she was familiar, all little jap girls look the same.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ahah!
> 
> i knew she was familiar, all littlejap girlsAnime girls, look the same.




There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dj's the one that threw out the ova.. lol.
> 
> did anyone watch Hellgirl? I've only watched a few episodes, but it keeps coming back to me wanting to watch all of it...



Hellgirl's the one about maknig a wish that someone dies, and they get visited and taken to hell, or something like that, right? A Hell website, if I remember right? I think I've watched one or two episodes...it was ok.


edit: went and read up on it, actually looks to get more interesting and evolved as the series goes on. I may have to revisit. Thx


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> Hellgirl's the one about maknig a wish that someone dies, and they get visited and taken to hell, or something like that, right? A Hell website, if I remember right? I think I've watched one or two episodes...it was ok.
> 
> 
> edit: went and read up on it, actually looks to get more interesting and evolved as the series goes on. I may have to revisit. Thx



Yeah, it gets a little "drawn out" at the start.. story and what not.. It's one of those anime's, Like Gantz, that at the start just makes you think twice about it.. It does get better later on


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah it gets better as the story progresses. I've only watched the first two seasons though, not yet the 3rd one.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 22, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> It's Macross Frontier on the left, 1st and 2nd ep (technically it's also in the 2nd ep because of the flashback at the start LOL). That's Ranka Lee on the screen.



Ranka Lee for everyone! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTr_Uw39A-A


----------



## djisas (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> Hellgirl's the one about maknig a wish that someone dies, and they get visited and taken to hell, or something like that, right? A Hell website, if I remember right? I think I've watched one or two episodes...it was ok.
> 
> 
> edit: went and read up on it, actually looks to get more interesting and evolved as the series goes on. I may have to revisit. Thx





Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it gets a little "drawn out" at the start.. story and what not.. It's one of those anime's, Like Gantz, that at the start just makes you think twice about it.. It does get better later on



Up until halfway the series, its pretty much the story of the day, from the middle point onwards, things start to get serious and plot develops, until things start getting crazy and out of control like the last few ep of the second season...

The 3rd is very interesting to watch, considering what happened in the second season...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2009)

I've only have seen up to the end of the first season of Hellgirl.  I guess you can say it's my "airheadness" that makes me "drop" the anime..  


for those who get it.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Oct 23, 2009)

I just saw season 1 of "Shakugan No Shana", now that was a fun ass story to watch. I am looking forward to seeing season 2 tonight.


----------



## Gzero (Oct 23, 2009)

Almost finished fafner, 2 eps left. Boy do they kill characters off quickly in that or what.

Inuyasha is more of what it used to be, the story is still as charming as ever.

You'll find that Shakugan No Shana 2nd season ain't that good. I've already forgotten what happened, so I must of gotten bored lol.


----------



## djisas (Oct 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just saw season 1 of "Shakugan No Shana", now that was a fun ass story to watch. I am looking forward to seeing season 2 tonight.



There's a movie before second season... and theres an ova starting today a 4 ep one...
My comments on it latter...



Gzero said:


> Almost finished fafner, 2 eps left. Boy do they kill characters off quickly in that or what.
> 
> Inuyasha is more of what it used to be, the story is still as charming as ever.
> 
> You'll find that Shakugan No Shana 2nd season ain't that good. I've already forgotten what happened, so I must of gotten bored lol.



Thats because theres a lot more romance and all those things instead of more action, although there's some good moments too...


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2009)

Gzero said:


> You'll find that Shakugan No Shana 2nd season ain't that good. I've already forgotten what happened, so I must of gotten bored lol.



I hope not, I am just about to start it (gonna make a sandwich first) I think the part I liked about the first was there was very little of the 12year old drama kissing crap and more story. I liked how the other 2 guys(school friends) had no powers but still hung in there and helped out.

I did think it a bit odd when the chick is helping with the city "Tuning" and her clothes disappeared. But there was actually very little stuff like that.

Oh yea they copied that mad scientist guy from my avatar too...


----------



## pc1x1 (Oct 24, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I hope not, I am just about to start it (gonna make a sandwich first) I think the part I liked about the first was there was very little of the 12year old drama kissing crap and more story. I liked how the other 2 guys(school friends) had no powers but still hung in there and helped out.
> 
> I did think it a bit odd when the chick is helping with the city "Tuning" and her clothes disappeared. But there was actually very little stuff like that.
> 
> Oh yea they copied that mad scientist guy from my avatar too...



Lol Mark your an anime watching beast! I watch maybe 1 show per month if that! And I mean like 20ish episodes!


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL, normally I only watch at night to put me to sleep. But tomorrow Im going to Calif so I took today off to chill.
While I was answering all the emails/PMs and delivering packages I remembered I fell asleep this morning at ep 19. So I grabbed lunch and watched the rest (lol, I got so absorbed I never ate lunch)
I cant explain it just some stories just grab my attention.

On a sad note (not really that sad) I bought a Spice and Wolf DVD off eBay and it finally showed up, unfortunately it was a crappy copy and didnt work for shit. I kind of had a feeling when I saw it was coming from Mylaysia and it had free shipping.
After a couple weeks waiting I got a PM from eBay saying it had been pulled from there so I  didnt pay attention.. I received an email a few days later from the guy saying not to worry it was on its way.. It was pretty cheap so the money is no biggie but I learned a VALUABLE lesson..

*DONT BUY CRAP FROM MALAYSIA oN EBAY!*

And I was really looking forward to Spice and Wolf again...

Oh Yea, I managed to sneak in Bleach ep 242 also today.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sure everybody already heard about Astroboy having a Hollywood version?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2009)

Gzero u were right, that was 24 wasted episodes.:shadedshu


----------



## Gzero (Oct 24, 2009)

MKmods, at least the animation didn't go downhill though.

I'm going to wait till they finish DTB season 2 before watching it. Any watching Naruto? Latest eps are really fleshing out the Legendary Sannin, plus keeping the humour at a controlled level.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> I'm sure everybody already heard about Astroboy having a Hollywood version?



Im going this weekend to go see it. The pro reviewers didnt like it much but the people seemed to enjoy it so it looks like its worth it to me.


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2009)

Any Hollywood anime adaption is ought to fail, Hollywood cannot adapt anime into movie, only the japanese can do live action out of anime...
That is for followers of the originals...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

@MKmods : Shakugan no Shana first is better than it's second season..
but there's an OVA called Shakugan no Shana S


have you all people watched InuYasha : Kanketsu Hen??


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2009)

the OVA for shakugan is a weird chibi short - its not that good.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

I haven't watch the OVA..
is it good???

how about Fullmetal Alchemist : Brotherhood???


----------



## MKmods (Oct 24, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> @MKMods : Shakugan no Shana first is better than it's second season..
> but there's an OVA called Shakugan no Shana S
> 
> 
> have you all people watched InuYasha : Kanketsu Hen??



Djisas was mentioning it. The prob I have is i REALLY liked the first season and watching kids stuff after that wrecks it for me. 

if they are not gonna make the anime better they should just stop and make something else completely.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

you're right...
I love the first season and don't like the second...

but my favorite now is FMA:B and Hayate no Gotoku!!


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the OVA for shakugan is a weird chibi short - its not that good.



Sorry to say this, but you are wrong...

The ova is not a chibi short, the chibi short is dvd extra called shakugan no shanatan, i believe all the shana dvd's had one, really worth watching them for the lol...

The real ova is a normal ep:


Spoiler



Shana and Yuji are exploring some junk when yuji finds a telescope, he looks trough it and changes consciousness with shana, no wonder she was weird on the preview it was yuji on her body and they spend the rest of the episode running from everyone not to get discovered...



No action at all but still fun...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 24, 2009)

djisas said:


> Any Hollywood anime adaption is ought to fail, Hollywood cannot adapt anime into movie, only the japanese can do live action out of anime...
> That is for followers of the originals...



TBF the Astroboy they'll be showing is still mostly "Japan". The only "Hollywood" would be the voices...I think.


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> TBF the Astroboy they'll be showing is still mostly "Japan". The only "Hollywood" would be the voices...I think.



Hollywood voices on japanese characters were always horrible, at least for me, they always turn out sounding soulless and emotionless, they can never carry the same feeling the original can...

back to shana, after the 4 planed ovas, a 3rd season is in the works, everything will be solved then, in the meanwhile these ovas are just a means of keeping you busy until then, i dont think there will be much plot in those, just something in between...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

any download link for the OVA???

i need them for my collection...

currently only 110GB of Anime collected...

Shakugan no Shana third s in the making..
release is TBA but i predict is early 2010 is released..


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2009)

Shakugan no Shana S to explore characters before storyline's planned finale

The August issue of Tokuma Shoten's Animage magazine will publish a quote from producer Nobuhiro Nakayama regarding the upcoming Shana Project based on Yashichiro Takahashi and Noizi Ito's fantasy light novels. Nakayama says that he is aiming for the finale of the storyline, but before the staffers can do the third series, they must delve into the background of the characters and their deep relationships. According to Nakayama, that is why they are producing the Shakugan no Shana S original video anime project first.

Early 20010 and they wont be finished with the OVA, at the best a spring release...

If you use torrents look for a Mamiko-Chihiro release on any torrent search engine...

Need help with you collection??
Im near 4TB...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

what do you have??
and how can i get your collection??

I'm currently downloading and watching Fullmetal alchemist : brotherhood, Hayate no Gotoku!! and inuyasha..

what else do you have??


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2009)

djisas said:


> Sorry to say this, but you are wrong...
> 
> The ova is not a chibi short, the chibi short is dvd extra called shakugan no shanatan, i believe all the shana dvd's had one, really worth watching them for the lol...
> 
> ...




oh my bad, i got the wrong one then




AhokZYashA said:


> what do you have??


everything 



AhokZYashA said:


> and how can i get your collection??


download 24/7 for a few years, or come to my house with 5TB of free space 




AhokZYashA said:


> what else do you have??


a lot of TV shows and movies, lol


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

HD animes only please...

1280x720 or 1920x1080
never mind with space..
I got a LOT...


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2009)

Just check Thoranime, you cant go wrong with them...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 24, 2009)

are those for free??

or we must pay for the registration..??

but it's nice...
many new animes is there..


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2009)

free...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2009)

djisas said:


> Any Hollywood anime adaption is ought to fail, Hollywood cannot adapt anime into movie, only the japanese can do live action out of anime...
> That is for followers of the originals...



The Japanese can't even manage to turn anime into proper live action 99.9999% of the time. Their adaptations suck just as hard. That's because 99.9999% of the time, anime was chosen as a medium because the content wasn't conducive to live action in the first place.



AhokZYashA said:


> HD animes only please...
> 
> 1280x720 or 1920x1080
> never mind with space..
> *I got a LOT..*.


Trust me, you still need more. I just bought 3 more TB's.

And don't fuss about HD only. You'll miss out on a lot of stuff that wasn't released in HD, but is still a completely kick ass anime. It would be a shame to miss a good show just because you can't find an HD rip.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, _*KickAssAnime*_ is good....


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2009)

Blah, yeah... HD is great, but not that great.. Would make you miss out on some great anime if you did that.. Now, if you got a favorite and want it after seeing it I can see the hunt.. But, if you haven't seen the anime and just don't want it due to the "resolution'.. But, to each their own.. 

Just started watching Shakugan no Shana. I believe I'm on episode 7 right now.. It's shaping to be pretty good anime I must say!

Got my Ps3 Media Server going so I think I'll be watching even more anime then I have been.. Now, Just gotta get a bigger TV so I can laydown and watch it.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

look for great anime - and get it in the highest resolution available. dont choose just on whether its HD or not, trust me... lots of HD anime is utter crap


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 26, 2009)

many of my collections are in DVD's..
so res is no really a much problem...

but HD is preferred...

480p or above..

Inuyasha for example..
HD rip is nowhere to be found.. (the old one)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2009)

the main reason i go for HD rips, is they're more likely to have 5.1 audio


----------



## Gzero (Oct 26, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> many of my collections are in DVD's..
> so res is no really a much problem...
> 
> but HD is preferred...
> ...



You'll find none for anime like Inuyasha, as groups that did the subs didn't have the codecs available at the time of subbing. And hardly any groups upscale old anime for a reason: bloating. Your just making a download/upload bigger for no increase in quality and probably risk a cease and desist letter.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2009)

its actually more a case of: the anime has to be made/aired in HD, for you to download it in HD.


inuyasha will be 480i/576i (pal) at best, since its just so damned old.


----------



## morpha (Oct 26, 2009)

I find it funny how when One Peice does flashbacks to older episodes because of the resolution or aspect ratio difference it gets these massive borders around it, rather than stretching the image.

One Peice has been airing for 10 years. So it started at pal (see above) then went high def then later on went widescreen. very cool.

Anyone know any other anime thats been airing for a silly amount of time?

Anidb.net tags these with 'perpetual ongoing' tags...HOLY **** Doraemon has 1787 episodes and aired from 1979 to 2005.

Hey Mussels. Dare you to download that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2009)

Detective Conan been going on since 1996 with almost 560 episodes.

That anime brings me back, but I've probably only seen about 100 of them.. 

Naruto would be a long running anime if you add both series together.. lol..


Lol.. I dare Mussels to do the same!!!


----------



## djisas (Oct 26, 2009)

Check this: http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=rel&aid=2110

it started in 1973 and its still airing, the latest season started on 2005 and is still kickin...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2009)

djisas said:


> Check this: http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=rel&aid=2110
> 
> it started in 1973 and its still airing, the latest season started on 2005 and is still kickin...



I read the manga since I were 8 (12 years ago) . I believe the original artist is dead and someone else replaced him.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2009)

Doraemon's a good anime, it's being shown in local television as well. One of the few anime where the dubbing is just as good as the original.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 27, 2009)

i watch doraemon since I was 5..
that 11 years ago..
and now it still rocks....

anyone watch NGE??
Neon Genesis Evangelion??

i watch doraemon since I was 5..
that 11 years ago..
and now it still rocks....

anyone watch NGE??
Neon Genesis Evangelion??


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2009)

we get unlimited bandwidth on the last day of our internet month, but we've got a looooot qeued up already this month 

(lots of steam games, L4D2 preload, borderlands, etc) so we'll run out of time.


another month morpha... another month. Housemate (goes by Rainbow) wants detective conan, so i guess that'll happen first


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 27, 2009)

Is anyone reading Until Death Do Us Part?


----------



## morpha (Oct 27, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Is anyone reading Until Death Do Us Part?



Oh dear god yes. That manga is complete win.

What more is there to like? A blind dude kicking ass with a super advanced sword... and a loli who can see the future.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 27, 2009)

morpha said:


> Oh dear god yes. That manga is complete win.
> 
> What more is there to like? A blind dude kicking ass with a super advanced sword... and a loli who can see the future.



 Nothing better I could say .


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 27, 2009)

morpha said:


> Anidb.net tags these with 'perpetual ongoing' tags...HOLY **** Doraemon has 1787 episodes and aired from 1979 to 2005.
> 
> Hey Mussels. Dare you to download that.



My G/F loves that series...apparently she used to watch it all the time as a young girl in Taiwan... I challenge someone to find me a good source of chinese dubbed episodes


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, it's now official on who's going to be the writer to "Ghost In The Shell" Live action. Laeta Kelogridis

Glad it's moving forward!

Oh man.. it's going to be 3d as well.. I didn't know of that!! Man, might be the first reason to go to Imax to see!!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 1, 2009)

Shakugan no Shana S is just something funny.
have no effects on the plot..

and Shakugan no Shana 3rd season is in the making..


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2009)

Its true, Shana S is just something in between season 2 and 3...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2009)

Gotta get Shana S. I'm done with both season 1&2... I gotta say, it's a great anime!

Edit:

Due to having my PS3.. I've seen:

Shakugan no Shana 1&2  (just need to watch the movies now)
Chobits
Macross Frontier 
Xam'd The Lost Memories 


I'm about 11ep in to Darker Than Black.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2009)

all good stuff CS


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2009)

MKmods said:


> all good stuff CS



just the man I was going PM... But, I'll do it here instead! Happy be-lated birthday! Forgot yours was a few days ago..


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2009)

Thx CS, Im gonna celebrate by finally molding up some CF today...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2009)

You better get to it!!! 
I celebrated for ya as well.. took apart the old water loop! lol 


As for anime.. I need to get back to watching FMA: BH... I think I'm about 2 episodes behind now that I got my stuff set up to stream via ps3...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2009)

Speaking about anime my bro made me this for my Bday(its my fav present)


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2009)

I lol'd my ass off.

My sister tends to write us funny poems for our bdays. They're my favorite presents. Having artistic people in the family is always a blast.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 1, 2009)

Its funny I was the one that always made stuff. That he took the time to do that made it amazingly special.
FTW!, all the people that are creative in their own ways.

Of course we were in a bit of disagreement over it, since I was a kid I always thought of myself as Thor, but Pete says Im more like the Hulk and he wanted to be Thor.

EDIT:
I tried watching Chaos Head and got bored so while I was looking around I saw Rosario + Vampire Capu2.
I remembered watching the first season and even though it was silly I still enjoyed it.
So I started watching Capu2 and at first I was gonna turn it off and look for another but figured I would just keep watching...
This anime has more panties than a "Victorias Secret" warehouse but also made me laugh almost as hard as Photon did.

If ur unsure just watch ep 7 of Capu2 (was hysterical) .
The ending was also very good.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Nov 2, 2009)

Its that time of year boys and girls ive finished my current bach of anime, names and places. so far all my mates are saying bleach etc... cant be bothered with that type of anime dont have the stamina for 200+ episodes


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2009)

hey, from 167 on, you can just run threw it for about 15 or so episodes... lol.. 

What you looking for??


----------



## Ammugonevil (Nov 3, 2009)

Well i am a real fan of mecha... however im open minded ill try anything once


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2009)

And it's THAT time of the year where we have a new line-up for the Winter of 2009-10.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm, thee really haven't been really any mech in the last while.. I'm really liking Darker Than Black and Hitman Reborn is suppose to be pretty good... 

I really haven't watched much besides what I posted a bit ago.. few posts back... But, I'm hoping to get finished with Bleach, up to where they are at, and watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood every week.. To me, it's a lot better then the first..



As for the winter preview. Thanks! Hidden God looks good.


----------



## Gzero (Nov 3, 2009)

Hitman Reborn IS REALLY GREAT. CAPS for literally. 

But there is a but. 

You have to be able to take heavy filler and kiddy comedy. 
If you don't I'll bite you to death.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Hitman Reborn IS REALLY GREAT. CAPS for literally.
> 
> But there is a but.
> 
> ...





Very true.. But, if your an Anime person.. It's almost a given on that stuff anymore... Don't get me wrong.. It's not bad..


----------



## djisas (Nov 3, 2009)

I have done a huge list of mecha stuff some pages ago...

Eva, escaflowne, gunxsword, gunbuster, bounen no xamdou, code geass, full metal panic just to name a few...


----------



## Ammugonevil (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds good, ill try them out... thanks...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

djisas said:


> I have done a huge list of mecha stuff some pages ago...
> 
> Eva, escaflowne, gunxsword, gunbuster, bounen no xamdou, code geass, full metal panic just to name a few...



Xam'd isn't really mech, tbh. Still a good anime tho.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 4, 2009)

macross frontier is kinda mecha is it???
i watched it and get bored after 5 mins...
lol

currently watching FMA:B and Shakugan no Shana Second


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, Macross Frontier is considered to be a MECH style anime.


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> macross frontier is kinda mecha is it???
> i watched it and get bored after 5 mins...
> lol
> 
> currently watching FMA:B and Shakugan no Shana Second



You got bored with just 5m of macross F, you didnt watch anything to evaluate it...

Bounen sint quite mech, i just did the list without thinking to much, add macross Zero, the genesis to all of macross...

There's rahxephon too and a lot more, need to check my lists...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 4, 2009)

Yesterday i watched movie Paprika very nice anime.


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2009)

That was a great movie, mark if you read this go check paprika, watch it on a very big screen with very loud sourrond and itl be an unforgettable experience...
that is if you get either the blue-ray or the bd-rip...
You can get it at Thora's...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2009)

I started to watch it and turned it off quite a while ago. Il give it another go.


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2009)

It is really weird but its a great movie...
Great music as well...


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Yesterday i watched movie Paprika very nice anime.




got that in my netflix....due in in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 4, 2009)

I watched that quite long ago (2 years ago?), it's quite unique.

Waiting for more darker than black.... the S2 is so much better.....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone know good horror,bloody action massacare anime,exept elfen lied,hellsing,and some more i see just give me the list


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

When They Cry Higurashi


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 4, 2009)

Blood The Last Vampire? A short anime, but it's good...


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Anyone know good horror,bloody action massacare anime,exept elfen lied,hellsing,and some more i see just give me the list



Just less than 1m of higurashi will show you what an horror anime looks like...
Umineko is similiar to higurashi, although gore is heavy censored...
Petit shoujo Cosette, im sure you will have nightmares...
I think kara no kyoukai classifies as a good horror anime, although not on level with some of the above...
Kikoushi Enma should be interesting to watch...
think Tokkou is a decent horror anime too...

edit:
Basilisk, ninjas killing ninjas in crazy ninja ways, plenty of very weird ninjas, it probably classifies as horror
Boogiepop Phantom is a great horror anime, although not much gore and killing...
Ghost Hunt is an horror story in itself, about ghosts, spirits and all sort of supernatural, very good one, dont expect much blood thought...
Kite isnt horror, but if its action and thrill you seek, there's more than you could wish for, uncensored bloody mess and sex come as a bonus...
Speed Grapher, weird as is, maybe you should take a look at it, there's some weird shit goin on there...

But the gore and violence awards go to:
1: Cossette
2: higurashi

Action award goes to Kite, a little bloody action i reccon...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 4, 2009)

Im not into horror stuff but "Petite Cossette" just plain kicked ass...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok I will check it out if few nex days


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 5, 2009)

A preview of sorts of the Gundam 00 movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4svzVOwNYlk

Mostly about the new Gundams...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> A preview of sorts of the Gundam 00 movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4svzVOwNYlk
> 
> Mostly about the new Gundams...



Woot, back office has no filters! I can't wait for the Movie to come out! And just because of it.. I renamed my Log and system!

Man, that video...

Wiki on it

new Gundam's

Gundam Harute | Gundam Zabanya | Raphael Gundam | 00 Qan[T]


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 5, 2009)

For some personal/unknown reasons, I have never watched Gundam...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2009)

It was Tekknoman & Guyver that got me into watching Gundam. It's to each their own...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2009)

djisas said:


> Just less than 1m of higurashi will show you what an horror anime looks like...
> Umineko is similiar to higurashi, although gore is heavy censored...
> Petit shoujo Cosette, im sure you will have nightmares...
> I think kara no kyoukai classifies as a good horror anime, although not on level with some of the above...
> ...


I don't think Higurashi is as gory as Elfen Lied. At any rate, Claymore was decently gory as well.


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2009)

While elfen lied is more bloody, higurashi is far more impressive with torture scenes, rotten cadavers lying on a river, etc...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 6, 2009)

Good Gory and bloody series are GANTZ i watched it 2 times.


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2009)

Gantz lacks quality and a decent plot...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

djisas said:


> Gantz lacks quality and a decent plot...



Have to agree with you there.. The anime wasn't anything like the Manga...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 6, 2009)

Hellsing
Here is the OVA release times list:

2006 OVA 1
2007 OVA 2 and 3
2008 OVA 4 and 5
2009 OVA 6 and 7
2010 OVA 8 and 9
2011 Hellsing The Dawn OVA


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2009)

good luck waiting...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL, I hate waiting till tonight to watch XxxHolic...(If I had to wait a year I would go nutts)


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2009)

The more of it you watch, the worst it gets, but you have 2 seasons, movies and ovas to fill you up, and when thats over, watch tsubasa chronicle...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

I stopped wanting to watch the Hellsing OVa's due to all the WAIT... and Wait... lol

I haven't seen xxx yet... I have Tsubasa and need to watch it! But, I'm almost done watching Bleach up to episode 244.. well some what... 40epi to go! lol


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2009)

You could also try to watch other CLAMP anime, if you like the others like chobits...
You could try watch card captor sakura, you might actually like watching a magical girl anime for the first time...


----------



## morpha (Nov 7, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Good Gory and bloody series are GANTZ i watched it 2 times.



Gantz is awesome. Its definetly in one of my top 5 manga. The anime had little plot because the manga had little plot untill....right about after the anime ended. When Kei Kurono gets 100points.



djisas said:


> Gantz lacks quality and a decent plot...



step1. read manga.
step2. retract statement.
step3. ????
step4. profit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

djisas said:


> You could also try to watch other CLAMP anime, if you like the others like chobits...
> You could try watch card captor sakura, you might actually like watching a magical girl anime for the first time...



I watched Card captor Sakura long time ago... It's my "closet" anime...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine was Angelic Layer (wait did I just say that? nevermind)


----------



## djisas (Nov 7, 2009)

morpha said:


> Gantz is awesome. Its definetly in one of my top 5 manga. The anime had little plot because the manga had little plot untill....right about after the anime ended. When Kei Kurono gets 100points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did watch a lot of ep and read a lot of the manga, it was so bad i gave up, and i mean bad...
Got better anime to watch and if i had time to read manga, id read the ones that are piling dust for a while...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2009)

morpha said:


> Gantz is awesome. Its definetly in one of my top 5 manga. The anime had little plot because the manga had little plot untill....right about after the anime ended. When Kei Kurono gets 100points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have to agree. Anyway, think you can pm a link to grab the english manga? I lost all of my Gantz manga in an external failure a while back.

I still like the anime as well. Enough so, that I bought it.


----------



## Gzero (Nov 7, 2009)

Kimi ni todoke is excellent xD (it's not action, mecha, super natural, or gorey and yet its great )


----------



## morpha (Nov 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Have to agree. Anyway, think you can pm a link to grab the english manga? I lost all of my Gantz manga in an external failure a while back.
> 
> I still like the anime as well. Enough so, that I bought it.



I recommended a few websites and they have been placed on the OP post of this thread. I recommend you check them out.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2009)

I always forget to look at the first post. lol. Thanks morpha.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

morpha said:


> I recommended a few websites and they have been placed on the OP post of this thread. I recommend you check them out.




I know you gave me list of a few sites... if there not there.. Let me know, I'll add them by the end of the weekend.. Parents are in town so I'm going to be off and on after i get off from work..


----------



## djisas (Nov 7, 2009)

Bakabt is also a great place to get scanlations of manga...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

djisas said:


> Bakabt is also a great place to get scanlations of manga...



looking at it now. 

If you know any sites that "stream" manga, let me know and I'll add them also. I know both you and Morpha know TONS more sites then I could even know of..   on how much you know.

Same to Wile E, Mussels,  Morpha. Others tooo.


----------



## djisas (Nov 7, 2009)

Actually i dont know much about places to get manga, at the orb they will help u better than I...
Usually i like to buy what i read...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 8, 2009)

if i getting it right
than GANTZ manga still continues?
than what about 26ep of anime in 2004y,its complitely wrong?i m downloading manga now will read a bit


----------



## morpha (Nov 8, 2009)

The gantz manga just finished its second phase. I read the first half of the second phase and it was awesome.

full of storyline and plot development. Phase 3 begins soion and it will resolve the whole story and all the questions currently unanswered.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 8, 2009)

so it means that there will be more of animated series?


----------



## morpha (Nov 8, 2009)

the ending of the animated series was not cannon and by killing off the main character kindof destroyed any means of having a sequel. unless they do a negima and re-do the whole thing.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 8, 2009)

morpha said:


> the ending of the animated series was not cannon and by killing off the main character kindof destroyed any means of having a sequel. unless they do a negima and re-do the whole thing.



than would be good,but i will read manga anyway.Too bad D.Grey man,finished showing animated series,i liked it, but manga is not so good for me


----------



## MKmods (Nov 8, 2009)

To big thumbs Up from me on XxxHolic...

A couple days ago I was watching the first  season when at ep 12 I got so fed up with what a dick the punk was and quit it to watch another anime..

last night I thought I would try again and resumed from ep12, while he was still a punk he became less so and all the other characters took my mind of him. Ok so towards the end it gets REALLY good... And after ep 24 there is the Kei series(13ep more) which was even better... So I was up all night watching them and this morning there was an OVA (only 2 ep so far) and those were EVEN BETTER...

If you havent seen his try it out....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 8, 2009)

Gantz manga is amaizing I almost finished reading it,cant believe than anime series wasnt included all of that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for saying this over and over again, but I just can't help it.

Darker Then Black II is sooo much better than the 1st one, more comedy...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Sorry for saying this over and over again, but I just can't help it.
> 
> Darker Then Black II is sooo much better than the 1st one, more comedy...



I really liked the 1st one, I think mostly because I enjoy watching them right after the other. When I have to wait a week for the next ep I lose interest.

Comedy? The last ep when he is teaching the girl to shoot makes me sad.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2009)

You need to go to the dark side.... and enjoy the violence scenes.... lol....
I might offend someone by saying that, but that was "comedy" for me... (entertain)


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

I like it (second season) just its a bit hard for me to follow. 

And I can be pretty goofy sometimes, some stuff really bugs me and similar stuff is fine or I really like.
Like all the naked chicks on Photon made it even better, same with Elfen Lied. But there are some that just give me the creeps (in a bad way) to me the little girl with the long gun (feels like abuse to me as she dosent want to kill stuff and they are making her)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

There's just something about a "girl with a gun"... 

Still need to watch Photon... lol.. Like everything else.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> There's just something about a "girl with a gun"...
> 
> Still need to watch Photon... lol.. Like everything else.. lol



LOL, you havent seen Photon??????

I liked it way better than Chobits (which I liked a lot)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, you havent seen Photon??????
> 
> I liked it way better than Chobits (which I liked a lot)



I'll get to it soon.. Parents have been in town the last few days getting ready to head to Texas for a few months.. So, won't see them till they get back.. I hate to say this.. but... Thank god for this Tropical Storm/Hurricane...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I like it (second season) just its a bit hard for me to follow.
> 
> And I can be pretty goofy sometimes, some stuff really bugs me and similar stuff is fine or I really like.
> Like all the naked chicks on Photon made it even better, same with Elfen Lied. But there are some that just give me the creeps (in a bad way) like her with the long gun (feels like abuse to me)



Lol, 

- Drinking guy
- Hitting a girl
- Throwing money on the ground
Ect...

I don't think that sound abusing...


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> There's just something about a "girl with a gun"... :laugh


The chick on Black Lagoon has 2 of them (fricken hot!)



kid41212003 said:


> Lol,
> 
> - Drinking guy
> - Hitting a girl
> ...



All those things sound like a "good date" to me....(as long as the women can hit back)

(the bad part is she is a little girl)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> The chick on Black Lagoon has 2 of them (fricken hot!)



Major Motoko Kusanagi 
Mireille Bouquet and Kirika Yuumura
Revy and Eda
Madlax
Yoko Littner
Seras Victoria


All hot girls! With Guns!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL, im so screwed... I now know those names...(I have been watching anime way to dam much..

And "The Major" , she does it in a g-string as well..Can you imagine her showing up in "any" town dressed like she does and trying to quiet down a crowd? she would incite riots wherever she went...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, im so screwed... I now know those names...(I have been watching anime way to dam much..
> 
> And "The Major" , she does it in a g-string as well..Can you imagine her showing up in "any" town dressed like she does and trying to quiet down a crowd? she would incite riots wherever she went...



Best part... She's Bi! 

God some anime girls would make you wish their was a "real life" person... She being one.. and Every girl from Ikki Tousen Or Tenjou Tenge


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL, Thanks for reminding me.. I started watching Tenjou Tenge but quit as it was just too silly...

I need to watch try to that when I am in a goofy mood..


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, Thanks for reminding me.. I started watching Tenjou Tenge but quit as it was just too silly...
> 
> I need to watch try to that when I am in a goofy mood..



Yeah, both Ikki and Tenjou is somewhat silly in nature.. But I love it for how it is... Desert Punk also!


----------



## morpha (Nov 10, 2009)

Photon is special to me cause its one of teh first anime I ever watched. A great, soft-core short anime.


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree (not for the kiddies) but the perfect length to see in 1 sitting..


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I agree (not for the kiddies) but the perfect length to see in 1 sitting..



You know what isn't a anime to sit threw in one sitting? any anime over 26 epi... lol... Nah, I'll have to get to watching it.. I know you threw it that I can stream it via Netflix.. Might do so once I get my Ps3 disc for them... sit back and watch it.


----------



## morpha (Nov 10, 2009)

There are some great anime that are over 26 eps. many actually. But they would be SOOO much better 26 eps in length. They always feel like they were made to be 26 eps and then padded out to 52.

*cough*gundam*cough*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

morpha said:


> There are some great anime that are over 26 eps. many actually. But they would be SOOO much better 26 eps in length. They always feel like they were made to be 26 eps and then padded out to 52.
> 
> *cough*gundam*cough*



*cough* naruto *cough* *explodes*


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

morpha said:


> There are some great anime that are over 26 eps. many actually. But they would be SOOO much better 26 eps in length. They always feel like they were made to be 26 eps and then padded out to 52.
> 
> *cough*gundam*cough*



Lol.. Yeah, there is ton of anime that should of been shortened... *Cough* Full Metal Alchemist *Cough*..



Mussels said:


> *cough* naruto *cough* *explodes*



*cough* Bleach *cough* 

Btw, I'm finally at episode 208... lol.. Naruto.. 193... lol. And their second "show".. lol..


----------



## morpha (Nov 10, 2009)

*cough*Dragon Ball Z *cough*

oh wait....
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6399


----------



## MKmods (Nov 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I know you threw it that I can stream it via Netflix..



its not streaming there (I was telling you to get "Kurau" probably) I just checked and they rent it there (surprising as there is quite a bit more nudity than my other fave "Heavy Metal" from way back in the day)


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 10, 2009)

Did anyone watch Battle Angel Alita?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 10, 2009)

Now ive watched the hole serios of Elfen lied but i havnt read the magna or whatever. Now is there any other anime's that are like Elfen Lied, that was a amazing Anime.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Battle Angel Alita?



yup, a long time ago.


----------



## morpha (Nov 10, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita is frigging incredible.

Really awesome manga. There is only the one OVA to my memory.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> its not streaming there (I was telling you to get "Kurau" probably) I just checked and they rent it there (surprising as there is quite a bit more nudity than my other fave "Heavy Metal" from way back in the day)




Thanks.  



kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Battle Angel Alita?




Man, I forgot all about Anime. It was a great anime.. One of the first few i ever watched.


Forgot in my "babes with guns" to add "Jo" from Burst Angel... I loved that anime!


----------



## djisas (Nov 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, Thanks for reminding me.. I started watching Tenjou Tenge but quit as it was just too silly...
> 
> I need to watch try to that when I am in a goofy mood..



It was quite good actually, i liked it a lot...



Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, both Ikki and Tenjou is somewhat silly in nature.. But I love it for how it is... Desert Punk also!



Desert punk is awesomely fun!!



kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone watch Battle Angel Alita?



Did watch the very old ova and started reading the manga, actually my first manga was vol 1 of it, ive been long wanting to buy all of it, im not interested in downloading...

Mark girls with guns sound like Gunslinger girl to me, the first season was great but it probably isnt your type, but if you watch it you will realize its a very serious anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, you can say gunslinger as being one.. i was listing the animes that make u fall in love with the fwmales.. if u know what i mean. if real life.. wouldnrt mind having them as gf/wifes.. the gunslingers would make great daughters.. also.. gun paradis?? on phone so cant check if its right.


----------



## morpha (Nov 11, 2009)

the only part of Gunslinger Girl I liked was the ending when they are all singing beethoven (i think).

I actually didnt like the show at all.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe, because all the girls are too young. Loly stuffs, might offend some people.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Maybe, because all the girls are too young. Loly stuffs, might offend some people.



oh that? thats not morphas problem. he loves lollies.


----------



## morpha (Nov 11, 2009)

they are so sweet and they taste good...

OH WAIT!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Now ive watched the hole serios of Elfen lied but i havnt read the magna or whatever. Now is there any other anime's that are like Elfen Lied, that was a amazing Anime.



check out blood+ or something,maybe gundam series too


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 13, 2009)

loli stuff...
i love it so much...

gunslinger girl is awesome i think...
because not so many animes involve brainwashed girls...
i like it..


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm speechless


----------



## MKmods (Nov 22, 2009)

I just saw Dennou Coil.. if you havent seen it take a look.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 22, 2009)

dennou coil??
is it sort of quite old anime isn't it???


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> dennou coil??
> is it sort of quite old anime isn't it???



fairly new actually, since its out in 720p

like, 2003 ish i think





... ok, i'm getting old damnit.


----------



## djisas (Nov 22, 2009)

Correction, not that old, 2007...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 24, 2009)

As I recall i was asking about Bleach manga about whats heppening there and someone said that Aizen was long time ago defeted,but when i read manga aizen hasnt even started to fight by himself till last epsode on relesed manga so someone lied to me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2009)

He was defeated and almost dead, but got way.

Ichigo's Bankai grow a death god mask, became Gankutsuou Le More, he used that power to defeat Aizen.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> He was defeated and almost dead, but got way.
> 
> Ichigo's Bankai grow a death god mask, became Gankutsuou Le More, he used that power to defeat Aizen.



Dang you kid, making me now want to get the last 40epi that I haven't watched watched!  I still have episode 208 up on my tab.. lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 24, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> He was defeated and almost dead, but got way.
> 
> Ichigo's Bankai grow a death god mask, became Gankutsuou Le More, he used that power to defeat Aizen.



wait last episode of manga released is Chapter 382 in english as i could find and in it ichigo just traveling to real world to fight aizen so where did u read that he was almost defeted by ichigo?
than please send me link where can i read beyond 382chapter


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2009)

hey hey.... use fking spoiler tags


i'll come back here in a bit, and delete any spoilers without tags. i dont want this ruined anymore than you already have on me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 25, 2009)

http://ihaventread.com/bleachmanga

It's in the Author's head, expect the story in the next few chapters.


----------



## razaron (Nov 25, 2009)

a question for my fellow anime addicts.
do you think luke ainsworth (seiken no blacksmith) or kiyokazu fujimoto's (kobato) hair would look any good in real life? basically that huge ponytail on medium length thang they have going on.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 25, 2009)

just finished watching hayate no gotoku 1st..
if you don't know..
this anime is HILARIOUS...

and currently downloading 2nd season...


----------



## razaron (Nov 25, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> just finished watching hayate no gotoku 1st..
> if you don't know..
> this anime is HILARIOUS...
> 
> and currently downloading 2nd season...



the 2nd series is more serious just so you know, but still retardedly funny.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 25, 2009)

as far as i watched it..
yes it's getting more serious..


K-ON! anyone???


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 25, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> http://ihaventread.com/bleachmanga
> 
> It's in the Author's head, expect the story in the next few chapters.



link doesnt work


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> hey hey.... use fking spoiler tags
> 
> 
> i'll come back here in a bit, and delete any spoilers without tags. i dont want this ruined anymore than you already have on me.



and second why should i use spoiler tag if kid41212003 was telling me that, i just was re-answering so dont make me guilty without any reason.And third i dont know how to use spoiler tag.
And if kids saying ir right of course i am 100% sure that he didnt read it anywhere just said it because its obivious that ichigo will kick him.But thing is I WAS ASKING THIS question about 3months ago,and got the same answear from him.So blame him 3months ago and not me now,if you dont trust me cheack it and you will see that I was asking similar question about aizen,and he answered the same as here.I dont know why is he lying about, that he read manga so far and there are no info in internet about that, whats he saying.and link doesnt even exists i can make up link aswell as he did.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

Arciks said:


> and second why should i use spoiler tag if kid was telling me that i just was re-answering so dont make me guilty without any reason.Ands third i dont know how to use spoiler tag,



Because the stuff you posted gave away plot details. Many people haven't read what you are mentioning, and don't want to know about it, until they read it themselves. It's just a courtesy to hide plot details from any story. 

Spoiler tags are as such: [spoiler]Enter text here[/spoiler]


----------



## razaron (Nov 25, 2009)

k-on! tis a good short anime. its funny and hints at yuri woot woot


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anybody here cosplay? XD


----------



## djisas (Nov 25, 2009)

No but ive seen lots live...

Maria+Holic for the lo and hyakko too...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 25, 2009)

cosplay??
hmm..
i want to but idk what to play...

gluttony from FMA??
it's suitable for my body size..
lol


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 25, 2009)

cosplay??
hmm..
i want to but idk what to play...

gluttony from FMA??
it's suitable for my body size..
lol


----------



## djisas (Nov 25, 2009)

Id love either ichigo on bankai or Zangetsu, gotta love their look...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 25, 2009)

ichigo is slim type..
i'm 116KG and i'm 16 years old

and i think it's embarassing to cosplay..
lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hold on, everyone knows I were kidding right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Is the PC Game "Septerra Core" considered a anime game?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2009)

the reason i nagged about the spoiler tags is that i (and others) only watch the anime and dont read the manga. and you guys were talking about manga plot in the anime clubhouse, spoiling it for us anime watchers.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 25, 2009)

Lol, I made that up... ~_~


----------



## MKmods (Nov 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Because the stuff you posted gave away plot details. Many people haven't read what you are mentioning, and don't want to know about it, until they read it themselves. It's just a courtesy to hide plot details from any story.
> 
> Spoiler tags are as such: [spoiler]Enter text here[/spoiler]



Thanks Wile E for that, CS tried to explain to me how to do it before and I was confused (I get confused easily)



razaron said:


> a question for my fellow anime addicts.
> do you think luke ainsworth (seiken no blacksmith) or kiyokazu fujimoto's (kobato) hair would look any good in real life? basically that huge ponytail on medium length thang they have going on.


depends who you were trying to appeal to....12-14yo asian chicks, yes....Every one else, no....


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 25, 2009)

I worked so hard to get us spoiler tags..  well, one thread.. But, it worked!!!!


I gotta start watching anime again... I'm gettin high strung... I need m fix!!


----------



## MKmods (Nov 26, 2009)

I have seen so many I couldnt even remember all them.

im watching Saber Marionette right now (thx dj for that) Really good.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lil busy with my PS3... Haven't watch any anime lately, can't believe I spent 21 hours for Battle Field 2 beta...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been to tired at night to go and play that.. lol.. need to do both this weekend.. and mod my case.. lmao


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've only cosplayed one character for now, the Vice-Captain of the 1st Division, Choujiro Sasakibe. XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2009)

I gotta see pictures of that!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 26, 2009)

I dislike cosplay.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 26, 2009)

Some anime news:
http://www.marketwatch.com/video/as...nimators/B0731C1D-8B17-45A7-B1DE-8E25C1F71EA1


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Some anime news:
> http://www.marketwatch.com/video/as...nimators/B0731C1D-8B17-45A7-B1DE-8E25C1F71EA1



Wow, that's crazy... that little for just "line work"...  Tuff times should be hurting porn, not anime!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 26, 2009)

omg this means all airing series will be cut down and bye,bye to animation.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2009)

Arciks said:


> omg this means all airing series will be cut down and bye,bye to animation.



No, it just means the majority of the work is shifting away from hand-drawn stuff, to computer drawn. Anime is not the most profitable industry, but the report was a little more doom and gloom than was really necessary.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2009)

CGI in all anime is not necessary


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> CGI in all anime is not necessary



Necessary or not, it's still a hell of a lot less time consuming and more efficient to do the work digitally. Doing it on a computer does not mean it has to be in CGI style. Hand drawn and captured anime isn't done that much anymore.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 29, 2009)

and majority of the anime now made in CG..

and okay i can accept that...
but if animes is transformed to full 3D models..
like ice age, or the brand new astro boy...
i would have been pissed..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 29, 2009)

is this site trustfully http://www.animedownloadsonline.com it says that it got legally anime,what do you think?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you can download anime that are not licensed in your country legally. Doesn't matter which websites.


----------



## djisas (Nov 29, 2009)

I know of a site too that only features unlicensed anime and have have many restrictions to whats uploaded and they remove anything from the lists if requested so...
They also have a licensed database, just informative with the licensed anime and the reason it was removed from the site...

The name's Animesuki, but its upon the mods to judge if they allow it here or not...

http://wiki.animesuki.com/wiki/Licensed_anime
http://www.animesuki.com/licensed.php


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for info will check it out.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 29, 2009)

i registred liftime membership on that site just in case,download speed is ok,anime list is ok aswell and in good quality aswell.so i am pleased with em.


----------



## human_error (Dec 2, 2009)

well after a short break of only watching bleach and naruto anime (no other series) due to playing Aion i'm getting a real craving for an anime binge. Think i'll sample quite a few series to try and find a really good one to watch to get me back into it all.

Also i noticed on the first post the website i get all my fansubbed anime from isn't there - it's not bittorrenting or linking to any BT but it does have Megaupload/rapidshare links to fansubs (which are usually removed when it gets liscenced in the US). Would it be alright to link to it as there is very little anime which isn't listed there (and almost all stuff which isn't liscenced is linked for downloads) so would be a good place to check out


----------



## Binge (Dec 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I dislike cosplay.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta see pictures of that!



Try checking the pics here:

http://silentsymphony13.multiply.com/photos/album/21/bleach_photoshoot


----------



## MKmods (Dec 4, 2009)

I started a new anime last night and its pretty good
"Peace maker Kurogane"

Basically mom and dad of 2 kids get killed and younger kid wants to become stronger to avenge them so joins an assasin factory..

I saw the first 10ep at Crunchyroll and it was pretty fun to watch.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 4, 2009)

I loved Peace Maker!!! It was a great anime. Wish they made another season of it.. IMO it was to short..


----------



## MKmods (Dec 4, 2009)

I was wandering around going down the list of Crunchy and stumbled on it.. It was similar to a few others but different enough to keep watching.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 7, 2009)

I tried dl'ing from animesuki and it was blocked by malwarebytes - the actual link though was to some torrent site i think

fyi

here's the blocked ip if anyone wants to research it:  83.233.165.42


----------



## djisas (Dec 8, 2009)

Animesuki is clean, been using for years and if it had some sort of problem, norton would've blocked it already, probably false alarm...


----------



## human_error (Dec 8, 2009)

Just watched ep 18 of Hayate no Gotoku! - really enjoying it (especially the "snake" episode if anyone else has seen that one) - pretty funny (not as funny as FMP, but similar humour elements in it).

oh and the website i get my anime from is animea.net - i don't think it's against the forums TOS to name it looking at the other links in the club, but if it does mods feel free to edit it out.


----------



## djisas (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive watched, both hayate seasons and a ova in the middle...
It was fun to watch...


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 8, 2009)

Animesuki doesn't host the torrents. One of their link might be infected with adwares (nothing serious).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 11, 2009)

Hayate no Gotoku! is completely hilarious...

never tired of watching it...

but currently im watching full Toradora!
great loli inside..


----------



## MKmods (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw Toradora and one of my fav scenes is when she screams "He's mine!" at the pool (bout time one of the characters shows a bit of relationship backbone)
Fun to watch

And I use AnimeSuki quite a bit and have had no probs so far.

I just saw 10ep of "Erin", I started this anime before and stopped (cant remember why), I started it again last night and its really good so far.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone been watching "Fairy Tale" I really need to get back into watching anime.. lol


----------



## razaron (Dec 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Anyone been watching "Fairy Tale" I really need to get back into watching anime.. lol



fairytales fairly enjoyable. tis mostly a comedy and adventure anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

I watched the first 3 episodes, but, that's it.. lol.. I need to catch up on that, the blacksmith one, and Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 12, 2009)

I watched few first eps of Fairy Tale, it's good, but nothing really special, so I got bored.

I watched Erin, I think until like 40 Eps, and then I stopped, the anime is way too peaceful, maybe I will watch it again when I got bored.

Kampfer is good... you don't need to think much to enjoy this anime... It's all about the graphic...


----------



## razaron (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah kampfer is brilliant. it help you think straight(pun). 
but why are alot of anime almost completely different to the manga. the manga to kampfer is much more action oriented than the anime.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I watched the first 3 episodes, but, that's it.. lol.. I need to catch up on that, the blacksmith one, and Full Metal Alchemist.



I started watching it but there were so many other good ones I stopped after I think around ep3 or 4.
I liked the Blacksmith one just as a diversion (its too cutsie and Index was 1000X better to me) And REALLY like FMA! thanks guys for recommending it.

I am enjoying Erin (I love the soundtrack and animation) So far Im up to ep25.

One of my fav of the year is 11eyes, if you havent seen it yet take a look CS.

To me the animes lose something when I watch 1ep and wait a week for another ep. So I am waiting till they all have a bunch of eps I havent seen to watch them in blocks.

I think Wile E mentioned earlier he didnt like ongoing animes. I am starting to understand why.


----------



## djisas (Dec 12, 2009)

I dont like 11 eyes much, i think its a little generic, im really not enjoying it...
Kampfer is over, next week its just a service ep, it was a little fun to watch...
Fairy tail is fun but its starting to get repetitive and less fun...


----------



## morpha (Dec 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Anyone been watching "Fairy Tale" I really need to get back into watching anime.. lol



I have read several volumes of the manga and didnt like it. Its also really hard to pin down why I didnt like it. It has all the making of the next Bleach/Naruto.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 15, 2009)

I just saw Pts 1 and 2 of Denpa Teki na Kanojo and it was really really good. (41-45 min each part)
Thanks dj for posting it at AnimeOrb.

"Juuzawa Juu is a delinquent high school boy who just wants to be left alone. One day, he is approached by Ochibana Ame, who claims that she knew him in a previous life, and now wants to serve him as his "knight". At first Juu wants nothing to do with Ame, but after a classmate is murdered, he accepts her help as he looks for the killer".

Its quite different than the average stuff, The ending of the second part was really surprising


----------



## djisas (Dec 16, 2009)

If they have us waiting almost an year for each part, then it better be great, just like kara no kyoukai, although the latter actually airs on the big screen before going to dvd...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

djisas said:


> If they have us waiting almost an year for each part, then it better be great, just like kara no kyoukai, although the latter actually airs on the big screen before going to dvd...



i'm confused by that show. is it a series, movies, or a series of movies?


----------



## djisas (Dec 17, 2009)

Series of 7 movies, finished...
If you talking about kara no kyoukai, dempa tenki kanojo seems to be 3 ep...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.gossipgamers.com/storm-troopers-private-quarter/


----------



## razaron (Dec 18, 2009)

"yes, i knew. madao had already bloomed long ago..." <<epic


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 18, 2009)

A bed was prepared, and Madao still hasn't sprouted...


----------



## heaven~lord (Dec 20, 2009)

I I I  I 
i love manga
i read naruto and dbz
though compleyed dbz
and even naruto and naruto shippuden where it has come on manga till that
i rely love it


----------



## razaron (Dec 20, 2009)

just finished reading "sanctuary". it brought tears to my eyes. anybody who reads manga should read it. 


Spoiler



Akira Hojo and Chiaki Asami are childhood friends who have experienced hell and lived to tell about it. They arrive in Japan to attend school, and soon witness the corruption and apathy of the country's population. Enraged, Akira and Asami vow to create a new Japan; a sanctuary with a new form of politics, devoid of corruption, where people are empowered to participate in the politics and future of their country. To accomplish this, Hojo and Asami aim to conquer Japan through two dramatically different routes: the Japanese Diet and the Yazuka. Decided by a game of rock-paper-scissors, Hojo ventures to seize control of the underworld while Asami pursues the position of Prime Minister.

Sanctuary is a dark, political thriller that tells the story of these two friends as they attempt to change Japan from the inside out and create their sanctuary.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 20, 2009)

That sounds like a great storyline. I have a hard time sitting still and focusing but I may force myself for that.

Thx.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2009)

im Watching Virtua Fighter, Pretty interesting.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 21, 2009)

OK..
now i'm confused...
Hayate no gotoku OVA is that called Hayate no Gotoku 2nd season - 00???

I search for it and that's what I got...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a Bleach, Naruto, Dragonball Z fan. 

And just wanted to spread the news that the current season in BLEACH is finishing from Episode 255. So Episode 256 should be back to the storyline


----------



## human_error (Dec 21, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I'm a Bleach, Naruto, Dragonball Z fan.
> 
> And just wanted to spread the news that the current season in BLEACH is finishing from Episode 255. So Episode 256 should be back to the storyline



Awesome news with bleach....but then it's still gonna be filler until Feb 2010


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 21, 2009)

human_error said:


> Awesome news with bleach....but then it's still gonna be filler until Feb 2010



Yeah that sucks but im glad its finishing.  Cant wait to see the Espada in action


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> OK..
> now i'm confused...
> Hayate no gotoku OVA is that called Hayate no Gotoku 2nd season - 00???
> 
> I search for it and that's what I got...



its episode 0 of season 2. fits between season 1 and 2


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2009)

Otaku-des! - Can I join? 
I kinda like most anime from the Naruto/Bleach to the Death Note/Samurai X OVA. I'll keep the favorite list down to:

1) Samurai X OVA
2) Last Exile
3) Cowboy Bebop
4) Howl's Moving Castle
5) Berserk



mdsx1950 said:


> I'm a Bleach, Naruto, Dragonball Z fan.
> 
> And just wanted to spread the news that the current season in BLEACH is finishing from Episode 255. So Episode 256 should be back to the storyline



Great news! Though not sure if I'm alone in thinking that the anime is frustratingly way behind the manga to the point I can almost give up on the anime and follow solely the manga.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2009)

KieX said:


> Otaku-des! - Can I join?
> I kinda like most anime from the Naruto/Bleach to the Death Note/Samurai X OVA. I'll keep the favorite list down to:
> 
> 1) Samurai X OVA
> ...



its so F'ing frustrating!

i just cant get interested in black and white manga you see, so i'm stuck with the anime


----------



## KieX (Dec 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its so F'ing frustrating!
> 
> i just cant get interested in black and white manga you see, so i'm stuck with the anime



Yeah true, animation and color does make it whole better. But then you also get things like Halibel with more clothes.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 22, 2009)

Just noticed this! Can I join?

Watches:
Code Geass (what gave it away?)
Gundam Seed 
Kara no Kyoukai
Lucky Star 
Fate Stay Night

Reads:
Naruto
Liar Game
xxxHolic


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Nation. I'll add you both tomorrow when my brain isn't mushy via no sleep.




Yeah, I can't get into Manga due to the black/white.. I can sit all hours of the day reading Comics!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2009)

KieX said:


> Yeah true, animation and color does make it whole better. But then you also get things like Halibel with more clothes.



I loved the randomness of FLCL, (Furry Curry/Fooley Cooley)


----------



## KieX (Dec 22, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I loved the randomness of FLCL, (Furry Curry/Fooley Cooley)



When I watched the first 10mins of the first episode I was in a serious WTF. Then after I accepted that, gosh, I certainly loved/enjoyed every minute thereafter in the series.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I laughed hard at the point of them going through the Manga.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 22, 2009)

Can i join the Anime Nation too ? 


My favourites are:

Bleach
Naruto, Naruto Shippuuden
DragonBall Z
Trinity Blood


----------



## MKmods (Dec 22, 2009)

Liking Bleach makes up for the Intel  avatar  (you cant be all bad)
Welcome to the nut house



razaron said:


> just finished reading "sanctuary".
> 
> Sanctuary is a dark, political thriller that tells the story of these two friends as they attempt to change Japan from the inside out and create their sanctuary.



I actually started reading it (I hate reading more than typing) I got to page 28 or so and I looked up and saw 258 pages (or so) and freaked out.... I noticed they made it into a movie and OVA, Im gonna look for them.
(I really like the story line too)


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Hullo guys, not been in here for a while. Just finished watching Shikabine Hime Aka and Kuro, CRACKIN' ending, if you haven't seen it watch it!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 24, 2009)

Can I join??
been here for a while and haven't requested to join..

watches : 
InuYasha
Hayate
Shakugan no Shana
K-On!
Toradora!
and more..

reads : 
yakitate! japan
inuyasha


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2009)

What's with the Darker than Black S2 ending...? I want more :/ ....


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2009)

All right guys, I've added the 4 new bodies to the OP finally.. lol.. Sorry about that, last week has been crazy. 

I just got done grabbing all of the second season of DTB. I really need to start watching the first season.. lol..


----------



## djisas (Jan 1, 2010)

Prepare for an "it's over already? Now what?" ending...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> What's with the Darker than Black S2 ending...? I want more :/ ....



some guy dropped his sandwich on the big red "end season" button 12 episodes early


----------



## razaron (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah, darker than black s2 did have a weird ending, the story wasnt even developed properly (made little sense) and yet they ended the series. the manga sequal to the first series is completely different, and cooler.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

You think that there will be a OVA movie that will hash it all together?

Still haven't watched the two seasons so I don't know whats going on.. So, just guessing.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You think that there will be a OVA movie that will hash it all together?
> 
> Still haven't watched the two seasons so I don't know whats going on.. So, just guessing.



weird endings aside, its still worth watching.


----------



## djisas (Jan 1, 2010)

There will be ovas, or an ova not sure but they feat in between both season explaining what happened after the first season...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 1, 2010)

There will be another season for sure.

And yes, even though the ending is weird, it's still 300% worth watching.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2010)

All right, here is something else to talk about.. Other animes that had strange endings that left you going..."That's it?"

To me, and I believe I say this a lot... Desert Punk. It made me think, that's it?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, here is something else to talk about.. Other animes that had strange endings that left you going..."That's it?"
> 
> To me, and I believe I say this a lot... Desert Punk. It made me think, that's it?



Elfen Lied. I had to break down and read the manga because the ending to the anime was so open. And I don't read manga. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Elfen Lied. I had to break down and read the manga because the ending to the anime was so open. And I don't read manga. lol.



That is very true. IT was a wide open ending. How about Full Metal Panic. The Second Raid was very open to have more..


----------



## morpha (Jan 2, 2010)

I want more Fullmetal panic.

I like that show.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2010)

morpha said:


> I want more Fullmetal panic.
> 
> I like that show.



agreed.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 3, 2010)

K-ON! also like that...
13 eps. of laugh
the ending was
"That's it???"
try it


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2010)

There's be second season of k-on...

You guys should try watching aoi bungaku (blue literature), it is an awesome anime with many different stories and visual styles...


----------



## morpha (Jan 4, 2010)

I was following K-on before the anime even aired. When it ended i was like 'lol what'. But surprisingly at the con that year it was hugely popular with the girls (and the cosplay was hugely popular with me ).

I reckon there is a second season coming.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Jan 4, 2010)

morpha said:


> I was following K-on before the anime even aired. When it ended i was like 'lol what'. But surprisingly at the con that year it was hugely popular with the girls (and the cosplay was hugely popular with me ).
> 
> I reckon there is a second season coming.


There is.  In terms of shows that end suddenly/weakly, there seem to be a fair number recently.  Aside from DTB season 2, Pandora Hearts and Umineko come to mind in particular, and there have been several others that started out promising but ended up rushing horribly in the last 1/4 or so.


----------



## morpha (Jan 4, 2010)

economic disaster? lizard people? Gamma rays from outer space?

Why are they all being canned so soon?

any theories?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't give theories on anything like that. But I can say. I just got done watching the first movie of Death Note, the Japanese "live action". I gotta say, I was quite surprised on how it went. Very much liked it. A lot.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, here is something else to talk about.. Other animes that had strange endings that left you going..."That's it?"
> 
> To me, and I believe I say this a lot... Desert Punk. It made me think, that's it?



LOL, I just finished Kara Kano (light hearted school romance story) that was actually really good but ends abruptly. Apparently the writer had a fight with the producer nd the second season was canceled (to me they didnt finish off the first season either)



Cold Storm said:


> You think that there will be a OVA movie that will hash it all together?
> 
> Still haven't watched the two seasons so I don't know whats going on.. So, just guessing.


Darker than black *season 1 was very good*, I tried several times to watch season 2 but it just didnt make any sense to me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I just finished Kara Kano (light hearted school romance story) that was actually really good but ends abruptly. Apparently the writer had a fight with the producer nd the second season was canceled (to me they didnt finish off the first season either)
> 
> 
> Darker than black *season 1 was very good*, I tried several times to watch season 2 but it just didnt make any sense to me.





Well, I just watched Death Note from my couch, so I have a feeling that I might go back to watching anime more.lol.

I need to make a "bucket list" of animes that I need to watch..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I just finished Kara Kano (light hearted school romance story) that was actually really good but ends abruptly. Apparently the writer had a fight with the producer nd the second season was canceled (to me they didnt finish off the first season either)
> 
> 
> Darker than black *season 1 was very good*, I tried several times to watch season 2 but it just didnt make any sense to me.



season 2 had a lot of translation problems as well.

have a look around, many groups are upto V2/V3/V4 in the subtitles - you might need to redownload.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 4, 2010)

@MKmods

The story started without giving viewers any clues, you pretty much have to watch half way through to understand what happened. Personally, I enjoyed the S2 more S1.



Cold Storm said:


> All right, here is something else to talk about.. Other animes that had strange endings that left you going..."That's it?"
> 
> To me, and I believe I say this a lot... Desert Punk. It made me think, that's it?



Maybe Evangelion and Death Note. After it finished, I felt there was a huge hole inside me, feeling completely empty for reasons that I'm not able to explain myself .


----------



## Wile E (Jan 4, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I just finished Kara Kano (light hearted school romance story) that was actually really good but ends abruptly. Apparently the writer had a fight with the producer nd the second season was canceled (to me they didnt finish off the first season either)
> 
> 
> Darker than black *season 1 was very good*, I tried several times to watch season 2 but it just didnt make any sense to me.



I don't mind confusing story lines, or ones that aren't chronological. I kinda like it. Then again, I am a Tarantino fan. lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 4, 2010)

Yestarday, I finished watchinf claymore,great anime.And I realised that manga is still releasing, so i will probably read manga now to see the end of story.


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2010)

After reading the last couple of posts I think I'm gonna go watch Darker Than Black 

I thought I'd also show my small (but always expanding) collection of anime:


----------



## morpha (Jan 8, 2010)

AAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!


its all legitimate..


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> After reading the last couple of posts I think I'm gonna go watch Darker Than Black
> 
> I thought I'd also show my small (but always expanding) collection of anime:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100107/anime collection.jpg



LOL, I feel sp insignificant now (looking at my collection of 6 animes...)

Thats a REALLY good collection


Cold Storm said:


> Well, I just watched Death Note from my couch, so I have a feeling that I might go back to watching anime more.lol.
> 
> I need to make a "bucket list" of animes that I need to watch..



Thanks to this thread and djisas I have seen a few hundred animes so far and it still amazes me that I feel I have seen such great stuff and there cant possibly be even better animes..

But I keep finding new favorites....

By the way to those that Liked Photon The Idiot Adventures make sure to watch "Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari "
Mecha, Naked chicks and funny as hell...


----------



## morpha (Jan 8, 2010)

I have box sets of Robotech and GTO. After what I paid for them I decided having a collection wasnt worth its weight in dollars.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

since Wile E and djisas showed me what "Torrent" was my collection of pre-recorded DVDs has stagnated..


----------



## KieX (Jan 8, 2010)

I won't lie, I did *coughs* "torr" *coughs* "-ent"  all of these at some point in the past. But when they were available in the UK and I had a job that payed well, I bought them to support them making more. I'm unemployed at the moment, so old habits die hard, but when I do find a job... well line up those anime studios' pockets I will!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

For me owning them (like ur collection)would be best. I would like to share my favorites with family and rather than have to change the coding or go through all the baloney of making animes work on reg DVDs its just a bunch easier to have them already on DVD to show them.

Not to mention as I get older I realize more and more that when someone goes through the trouble to create a great anime, song or whatever they deserve to be compensated for their work.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2010)

i just started rewatching full metal panic last night.  the show


----------



## KieX (Jan 8, 2010)

MKmods said:


> For me owning them (like ur collection)would be best. I would like to share my favorites with family and rather than have to change the coding or go through all the baloney of making animes work on reg DVDs its just a bunch easier to have them already on DVD to show them.
> 
> Not to mention as I get older I realize more and more that when someone goes through the trouble to create a great anime, song or whatever they deserve to be compensated for their work.



Agreed


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 8, 2010)

That's one great shows FMP!

And you guys should check out Limited Girl!


----------



## KieX (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll try getting round to it tomorrow, was thinking of uploading some pictures of the boxset artwork. Some of them like Cowboy Bebop just scream to be hanged on a wall or displayed in a cabinet.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> That's one great shows FMP!
> 
> And you guys should check out Limited Girl!



Hatsukoi Limited? I found it...


KieX said:


> I'll try getting round to it tomorrow, was thinking of uploading some pictures of the boxset artwork. Some of them like Cowboy Bebop just scream to be hanged on a wall or displayed in a cabinet.



Im not an artsy fartsy guy but I must say I went nutts when looking at Erin the Beast Player, for some reason that artwork is so beautiful to me.
http://celestialkitsune.wordpress.c...-souja-erin-background-art-part-1/#more-29414


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hatsukoi Limited is the original, Limited Girl is the special-side-stories .

Both of them are good!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2010)

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6323

adnidb page for those interested

avg rating of 7.0/10, so it cant be too bad


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Hatsukoi Limited is the original, Limited Girl is the special-side-stories .
> 
> Both of them are good!



LOL, I just saw the first 2 min of it.....

How can any anime not be good if in the first min of it a girl thats running down the street realized she forgot to put on any underwear


----------



## KieX (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm starting to feel this thread should come with an addiction warning. You've already got me hooked on Darker Than Black, and now Hatsukoi Limited. My eyes will be as big as an anime character's in a couple days.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, as long as they dont pop out ul be ok...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'm starting to feel this thread should come with an addiction warning. You've already got me hooked on Darker Than Black, and now Hatsukoi Limited. My eyes will be as big as an anime character's in a couple days.



dont forget Full metal panic. makes DTB look meh


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2010)

MKmods said:


> since Wile E and djisas showed me what "Torrent" was my collection of pre-recorded DVDs has stagnated..



I tend to buy the ones that I really enjoyed the torrents of. I won't buy anime before having seen  it. I have around 10 box sets and a few movies on DVD.


----------



## djisas (Jan 8, 2010)

Erin is a special anime...

Like i mentioned before, an epic masterpiece...


----------



## KieX (Jan 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont forget Full metal panic. makes DTB look meh



Yeah I love FMP! I wish they make more. I won't be watching again sometime soon though because there is a massive backlog of new anime I want to watch.

Speaking of, for anyone that wants to know what is new and out ATM or very soon:







And for a more in-depth review of the best of the bunch:

2010 Anime Preview

*Durarara!!* - Seems to be the best of the lot IMHO
*Dance in the Vampire Bund* - Manga is good so hopefully a good anime
*Sora no Woto* need to watch a few eps to see if it's anygood

EDIT: Anyone find the main character of Seikon no Qwaser look like Allen Walker from D.Gray Man?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Hatsukoi Limited is the original, Limited Girl is the special-side-stories .
> 
> Both of them are good!



OK 30 years ago I could have gotten away watching this but now not so much...While I was looking for something to kill time I came across "BLASSREITER" at Crunchyroll.

Now THAT is a blast to watch, futuristic motorcycles,  racing, robots, fighting, good vs bad is not black and white.. Just a really fun anime to watch.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> OK 30 years ago I could have gotten away watching this but now not so much...While I was looking for something to kill time I came across "BLASSREITER" at Crunchyroll.
> 
> Now THAT is a blast to watch, futuristic motorcycles,  racing, robots, fighting, good vs bad is not black and white.. Just a really fun anime to watch.



its another anime that suffers from "wtf crack did they smoke" when the ending rolls along, but its quite enjoyable


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 9, 2010)

I dislike bad computer drawing, I felt it wasn't consistent with the anime for some reason, so I couldn't finish watching it =/.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

If it has a story I'll watch it. No matter what the drawing looks like. 


All right guys Ideas that I was thinking of via OP.


First and For most... WARNING for addicts..  I thought it was a good and funny thing to add.. 

Another thing. IF everyone is wanting it, add a "Anime that the Nation'ers suggest". It could be for anything or everything. I know, we got a "favorites" But, hell, you know.. I've said Desert Punk in so many posts.. If someone can find how many posts, I'll "thank them" 


All right, just throwing it all out. I got a 28" monitor and I'm looking to watch, and watch!!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

First THANKS for all you have done (its not that easy to keep up a thread on ur own especially for free)

To me a category list would be cool, Mecha, Sexy, Shoot em up, Funny, Light hearted etc.. I notice sometimes I need to be in a certain mood to enjoy some animes and what one time just sucked was fun to watch another time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> First THANKS for all you have done (its not that easy to keep up a thread on ur own especially for free)
> 
> To me a category list would be cool, Mecha, Sexy, Shoot em up, Funny, Light hearted etc.. I notice sometimes I need to be in a certain mood to enjoy some animes and what one time just sucked was fun to watch another time.





Well, I'm off all weekend, and thanks to the cold snap here in Florida, I'm confined to my house.. So, I'll bounce it around tonight and most of tomorrow with everyone, and then play around in word on stuff..


Also, if anything is needed ot change, pm me for the OP.. I can keep better track on whats going on threw that.. 





As for me, I do like to thank everyone to adding their thoughts and so forth on Anime Nation. I do love the thread, and We've seen a lot of talks in here! 


Some of the winter stuff looks sweet! and some are just..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone watched Karas? i have just finished watching it and its amazing for an OVA,reminds me a lot of Kamen Rider and Guyver but more darker theme.


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep, my brother brought it over one day. I wasn't sure if I'd like it when he first started describing it (that style is more him than me), but it's pretty much awesome. The artworks were really good as well. 

Kei


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

Karas is great!!! really great anime.. But, it's one of those that "leave you" thinking.. wondering.. Wishing it was longer then what the movies where..


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, Karas wasn't bad at all. Would've made a decent series.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree it could of been an amazing series..it could very well be a decent game to with like Devil may cry/Bayonetta gameplayish.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG! WTF!!!! and all the rest of the crazy exclamations I forgot.....

I just saw "Ride Back" last night and it totally just beat the crap out of all the animes I had on my "Best of" list...

If you can see it in HD please do so.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

I liked Rideback a good bit. It's nowhere near the top of my list, but is still one of my better liked anime. The Frosti version was very nicely encoded.

Canaan was my most recent watch. Another anime I enjoyed a great deal.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

wow you just got to Canaan? It was one of the ones on my favorite list. To me the 12/13ep animes are the perfect length.
I got the frosti version and on my good comp with the M-Audio speakers it was so amazing to see/listen to..


(I really am ga ga for people that excel at stuff)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> wow you just got to Canaan? It was one of the ones on my favorite list. To me the 12/13ep animes are the perfect length.
> I got the frosti version and on my good comp with the M-Audio speakers it was so amazing to see/listen to..
> 
> 
> (I really am ga ga for people that excel at stuff)



Yeah, took a while to get to it, as I have a huge backlog of anime I need to watch.

Think I'm gonna give Spice and Wolf a shot next.

And how are those M-Audio's treating you? Studio Monitors are so worth it, aren't they? lol


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

Spice and Wolf 1 is VERY good (season 2 pissed me off)

I put the M Audios in my bedroom where I watch all my anime at night. With the new sound  card(Auzen X Raider with new OPAMP 637) they have such an amazing sound.

They dont shake the house like the Z2300s do but for anime the sound is very clear/crisp and makes the experience that much better.

Thanks again for recommending them to me.


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

Ooh! Canaan was a very recent one I watched. That was a really cool anime. I'd seen a really cool wallpaper of Alphard and googled to find out about the anime, and then bam! Something to keep me on the edge of my seat.

Will be finishing Darker Than Black tonight. Then on to Hatsukoi Limited and the new season stuff.

So much good stuff it makes


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember when I started watching anime for the first time (back in the day a couple of months ago, lol) And I saw Utawarerumono I was thinking wow it cant get any better than this....

Than I saw Black Lagoon, Canaan, Elfen lied, Chobits, Princess Lover and TONs of great shows and they just kept getting better. It seems the more experience I get the more I appreciate the new ones even more.

Than add to that learning about 720/1080P and better sound (I had started watching anime on a 17" LCD with built in speakers) and to me it just blows me away.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Spice and Wolf 1 is VERY good (season 2 pissed me off)
> 
> I put the M Audios in my bedroom where I watch all my anime at night. With the new sound  card(Auzen X Raider with new OPAMP 637) they have such an amazing sound.
> 
> ...



Yeah, monitors don't have a lot of bass, but what they lack in bass, they make up for in clarity. Besides, you can always add a sub if need be. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

a 24" and sub are next on the list. 
And its funny to think I would have silk dome tweeters hooked up to a computer blows my mind.


----------



## razaron (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> OMG! WTF!!!! and all the rest of the crazy exclamations I forgot.....
> 
> I just saw "Ride Back" last night and it totally just beat the crap out of all the animes I had on my "Best of" list...
> 
> If you can see it in HD please do so.



i personally found it kind of boring. but that could of been because i was watching it as it was being released.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

We all are different and have experienced life differently so I can understand others not liking it as much. I get creeped out when I see lolis underwear but others are crazy for it.

To me it was the perfect blend of tech, story, music, inspiration and visuals. It made me deeply feel how lucky (spoiled) we are to be able to do whatever we please whenever we want.

I remember before Wile E mentioning how he didnt like watching ongoing anime and my first thought was he was nutts. Now I have seen so many I realize what he meant, they are 1000 X better to me all at 1 time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Utawarerumono



I haven't seen that anime but it does look like my type of anime i would watch,i love the ending theme to it though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNG1olN43og


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I put the M Audios in my bedroom where I watch all my anime at night. With the new sound  card(Auzen X Raider with new OPAMP 637) they have such an amazing sound.
> 
> They dont shake the house like the Z2300s do but for anime the sound is very clear/crisp and makes the experience that much better.



Glad to hear that the sound is pretty sweet! opamps do wonders for a sound card.

I suggest that if you are grabbing a monitor for anime.. 28" Hanns G.. Tatty made me a believer, and damn, for the price, it's great!

:rockout.


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> a 24" and sub are next on the list.
> And its funny to think I would have silk dome tweeters hooked up to a computer blows my mind.



A good screen and speakers transform everything don't they! I have had some Eltax monitors connected to an Cambridge Audio amp for a while, and just recently thought of getting the Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card to give it some justice. WOW!  All of a sudden having Dolby coming out of those speakers just transformed my favorite animes. Things like subtle sword smashing in Berserk just made the experience more realistic.

And I must hail the CCCP team for accelerating all these anime with a few cleaning up and color filters. Makes older animes like Serial Experiments Lain look bang up-to-date


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I haven't seen that anime but it does look like my type of anime i would watch,i love the ending theme to it though:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNG1olN43og



I have seen it like 5 times so far (each time I enjoy it even more) The ending is WTF????? but even so I still enjoy the hell out of it (I even bought the Fancy Ass art box of it)

There are a few of scenes in anime that I will never forget, 
1- when he figures how to turn Chi on in chobits (still makes me blush)
2- In one of the AH! My Goddess Movies where Bell Dandy is the ballast in the racing go kart (gave me goosebumps)
3- When they make the chick the big sword and she uses it in Uta.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I have seen it like 5 times so far (each time I enjoy it even more) The ending is WTF????? but even so I still enjoy the hell out of it (I even bought the Fancy Ass art box of it)
> 
> There are a few of scenes in anime that I will never forget,
> 1- when he figures how to turn Chi on in chobits (still makes me blush)
> ...


And splits the boulder with it. Priceless.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

Im not big on fighting chicks (im old and old fashioned and to me chicks are supposed to be all soft and lovey dovey)
But watching her through the whole series was such a pleasure...

She should get her own spinoff anime series...


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

Fighting chicks are a brilliant idea. Claymore was simply win. And Saya in Blood+ (series). Dunno I just love the idea of an apparently normal/hot chick that has a good old temper and some sword skills. I wish Bleach had more fighting with Halibel


----------



## djisas (Jan 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> We all are different and have experienced life differently so I can understand others not liking it as much. I get creeped out when I see lolis underwear but others are crazy for it.
> 
> To me it was the perfect blend of tech, story, music, inspiration and visuals. It made me deeply feel how lucky (spoiled) we are to be able to do whatever we please whenever we want.
> 
> I remember before Wile E mentioning how he didnt like watching ongoing anime and my first thought was he was nutts. Now I have seen so many I realize what he meant, they are 1000 X better to me all at 1 time.



Did i heard loli's pantsu??
Where??

So you liked rideback...
How about trying basquash next, its bigger, funnier and im sure the 5.1 1080 version  will make an impact...

Someone mentioned karas, i bought the manga video box, the anime is really fast paced and the music and sfx are amazing, also available on 5.1 and with the right speakers it will have you grab your seat until it ends...

I also heard girls with swords, if you mean big girls with really big swords, then it is claymore, great action anime and very unique, a shame how it ended thought..


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

I keep bringing this up but THANKS dj


----------



## djisas (Jan 9, 2010)

You welkome mark, your enjoyment is my enjoyment and having you around the orb is great...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> Fighting chicks are a brilliant idea. Claymore was simply win. And Saya in Blood+ (series). Dunno I just love the idea of an apparently normal/hot chick that has a good old temper and some sword skills. I wish Bleach had more fighting with Halibel



you guys are forgetting Mai Hime and Mai Otome,those 2 have lot of fighting between girls in a cool way.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 9, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> you guys are forgetting Mai Hime and Mai Otome,those 2 have lot of fighting between girls in a cool way.



Saw them and really liked them as well.. But watch Uta and than let me know what you think.


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Saw them and really liked them as well.. But watch Uta and than let me know what you think.





kurosagi01 said:


> you guys are forgetting Mai Hime and Mai Otome,those 2 have lot of fighting between girls in a cool way.



Not seen any of these yet. Added to the now long list of to watch on my whiteboard.


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2010)

You mean utawarerumono??

The second ova was released last month for those who might have missed it...
It was really good back when it first aired, i love the girls in it...

Koihime musou is also good for fighting girls set in ancient china story...

Anyone liked kamper??

Ikkitousen, overdeveloped girls kickin each other's asses, quite a sight i reckon...

Gunslinger girl is also an interesting case, but deeper than any of the above and it might be more complicated, some might love it, while other might see the opposite and hate it, in my oppinion the first season was awesome...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2010)

I loved Gunslinger Girl. It's another I bought.


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

Gunslinger Girl FTW. Definitely one I want to buy. And by memory association, NOIR.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Watching anime is cool n all but seriously you need to get laid.


djisas said:


> You mean utawarerumono??
> 
> The second ova was released last month for those who might have missed it...
> It was really good back when it first aired, i love the girls in it...
> ...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 10, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Watching anime is cool n all but seriously you need to get laid.



getting laid is overrated.. As someone that has had a LOT of fun in the past to draw comparisons from, anime dosent whine, never makes you take out the garbage, and could care less if you brush ur teeth...


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Watching anime is cool n all but seriously you need to get laid.



Oh, how did you deduce that doing one thing detracts from another? Can someone not do anything else in life if they have sex? Or maybe sex is too complicated for some and need to really concentrate on it.



MKmods said:


> getting laid is overrated.. As someone that has had a LOT of fun in the past to draw comparisons from, anime dosent whine, never makes you take out the garbage, and could care less if you brush ur teeth...



Not if you stick to the 4-day rule. That way you get all the exciting start of a relationship with none of the hassle and commitment


----------



## MKmods (Jan 10, 2010)

My next mod should address all the anime/internet/sex issues at 1 time. I think Il make my own Bell Dandy/Chi clone computer/lifestyle partner...


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd buy one


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2010)

I will help with testing and get one for me too...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 10, 2010)

I was just thinking wouldnt be cool if it could morf into different chicks....Guess I better learn to walk before I run


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'd buy one



I'll take three 

Kei


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice one mk! If you  can build it out of legos..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

ha that be funny build it out of lego..
A-bit off topic but who thinks Hideo should make Zone of the enders 3 game??
Im a Z.O.E fan and i really want a 3rd game of this series >.> the anime and OVA was good too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> ha that be funny build it out of lego..
> A-bit off topic but who thinks Hideo should make Zone of the enders 3 game??
> Im a Z.O.E fan and i really want a 3rd game of this series >.> the anime and OVA was good too.



I believe that there should be a third ZOE. I really loved the games and animes.  I enjoyed MGS4 just for the fact it has the ZOE 2 desktop on Otacon's desktop. 

I think it could do wonders with PS3 tech


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I believe that there should be a third ZOE. I really loved the games and animes.  I enjoyed MGS4 just for the fact it has the ZOE 2 desktop on Otacon's desktop.
> 
> I think it could do wonders with PS3 tech



yeah i hope it is only a PS3 exclusive  i never noticed ZOE 2 was Otacon's desktop lmao maybe because i ain't played it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah i hope it is only a PS3 exclusive  i never noticed ZOE 2 was Otacon's desktop lmao maybe because i ain't played it.



I was gety when I saw that.. lol..

link for board talking about it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I was gety when I saw that.. lol..
> 
> link for board talking about it



i like the image haha


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey MK.. I do have Ride Back.. lol.. I guess I dled it a while back...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey MK.. I do have Ride Back.. lol.. I guess I dled it a while back...



nice. 
I just finished Blassreiter and while I enjoyed it it wasent as good as Ride Back to me. First  RideBack was more believable to me (I enjoyed the difference of the characters) And the CG of Rideback looked 10X better too.

Fantasy is fine but to me a great story that could possibly be real will connect with me on a deeper level.(probably why I liked Black Lagoon so much) 

I mean an X ballerina decides to ride a half moto half robot and save her friends, now that could be real right


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2010)

And she naturally feels at ease with the machine...

Mk you havent watched watched Kara no kyoukai have you??

You really should...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 10, 2010)

I have all of them, I have seen the first one but not the rest yet.

Right now I am going through the "Recommended" thread at AnimeOrb and making my list of animes yet to see.

For the next couple days I am looking for something "lite" to chill with. Something without balance of the world powers/mega death in it. 

(my AMD 965 shows up tomorrow so I am a bit excited)


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2010)

I just watched hidamari X and is going to be my favorite anime this season, you want something different from everything else, something small (12 ep), watch hidamari sketch first season, i really love this anime...

Hyakko is a good comedy too with just 13...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 10, 2010)

I am going over the recommend thread (at page 5 so far) and I have collected quite a list.

Thanks dj, Il load up them today. I forgo I missed most of Railgun so I may load that up as well and catch up.

in working on Kamichu! as well now .


----------



## Binge (Jan 10, 2010)

Bakemonogatari, watch it


----------



## MKmods (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone seen "Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan"? I wanted something like Ah! My Goddess to watch and stumbled on it.

(I havent seen it yet but for some reason I keep giggeling to myself thinking about a "Bludgeoning Angel")


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 11, 2010)

Binge said:


> Bakemonogatari, watch it



Weirdest anime of the year award. It's way too weird for me that I couldn't get what the anime is about, and the result is stopped watching it after the first ep. 



MKmods said:


> Has anyone seen "Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan"? I wanted something like Ah! My Goddess to watch and stumbled on it.
> 
> (I havent seen it yet but for some reason I keep giggeling to myself thinking about a "Bludgeoning Angel")



I haven't watch it yet, but it looks fun and abit gory .


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

its ecchi and violence


----------



## KieX (Jan 11, 2010)

Finished watching Darker than Black. That was good. Watched the first 4 eps of Hatsukoi Limited and think i'll skip the rest. I think I've grown out of that style... So I'll try My Hime 

@kid: Weirdest anime ever would have to be Dead Leaves: linky linky


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

Mi Hime was a good anime.. I need to watch more anime! lol.. Just finished Death Note II: The Last Name. It was a good Live movie. Well, both of them where.. They didn't go "fully" with the anime, but hell, if someone never saw it, they'd not be lost or anything. 

Well, tomorrow will be Karas for me. Well some of it..


----------



## MKmods (Jan 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its ecchi and violence



maybe I shouldn't be giggling to myself so much



Cold Storm said:


> Mi Hime was a good anime.. I need to watch more anime! lol.. Just finished Death Note II: The Last Name. It was a good Live movie. Well, both of them where.. They didn't go "fully" with the anime, but hell, if someone never saw it, they'd not be lost or anything.
> 
> Well, tomorrow will be Karas for me. Well some of it..



I started watching Death Note before but stopped. I cant remember why, probably because I started something else and forgot, Il have to finish that up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just watched the 1st ep of Dokuro, lol, such maniac angels.


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Has anyone seen "Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan"? I wanted something like Ah! My Goddess to watch and stumbled on it.
> 
> (I havent seen it yet but for some reason I keep giggeling to myself thinking about a "Bludgeoning Angel")





kid41212003 said:


> Just watched the 1st ep of Dokuro, lol, such maniac angels.



Dokuro-chan resumes to bloody violence, bloody comedy and lots of fan service...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 11, 2010)

A bunch of pages ago Coldstorm asked what was a WTF! moment in anime and I must say Through the whole Dokuro-Chan I was going WTF!!!

To me the first 5 min (laugh out loud lyrics to opening song, crazy story) and the last 5 min were cool.
All the rest in the middle was just the same over and over(a waste of time) Good thing it was only 4 eps..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

Good Old Anime.. The whole "wTf" stuff.. But, they do it so well!

Now, got something to add for everyone.. Made a little "warning" for us.. I saw the picture and couldn't resist doing it for it! 

So, op updated.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 11, 2010)

It amazes me how many different titles there are in our favorites. (shows how different out tastes can be)
Nice job CS


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

MKmods said:


> It amazes me how many different titles there are in our favorites. (shows how different out tastes can be)
> Nice job CS



Yeah, we have quite a diverse set of people here.  

Man, I cream everytime I see the fighting stick for the new Tatsunoko vs. Capcom game.. Tekknoman!!! 


Man, now after I did the "warning" I go to netflix to throw stuff on my "Q"... Wouldn't you know.. The Wallpaper I used, is in my "Taste preferences row"... I guess I have to watch that..


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

I just watched ep1 of "Najica Blitz Tactics". Its almost 10 years old and kind of like a James Bond with anime chicks and panties (*lots* of underwear shots )

But I must say the music just plain kicked ass, I really enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, you want to have A Robotic S3x doll, but no shots of panties... Man, your mad!

I liked Najica Blitz Tactics. It was nice.. But, I enjoyed Noir so much more.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

I never saw that either, thanks CS

(Najica is like panti shots in almost every scene)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I never saw that either, thanks CS
> 
> (Najica is like panti shots in almost every scene)



welcome man.. come on! panties everywhere.. a 15y jap boys (really any boys) dream!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> welcome man.. come on! panties everywhere.. a 15y jap boys (really any boys) dream!!!



pfft, amateurs.

Boys may like it, MEN want the panties out of the picture


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> But, I enjoyed Noir so much more.


OMG! I just saw ep1 and it looks really damn good. Thanks



Mussels said:


> pfft, amateurs.
> 
> Boys may like it, MEN want the panties out of the picture


The differences between generations is funny, young guys want to see the panties, older guys want them removed and even older guys like me just want a good storyline/soundtrack


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> pfft, amateurs.
> 
> Boys may like it, MEN want the panties out of the picture



Pfft, I just laugh at it when it does that on amime.. Thinking to myself.. "how many young boys are going... So, that's how it forms"  

now, I do agree that there is some anime that just got out of their way to just show it at every turn.. but if I can just laugh at it, then I'll continue to watch.. but if it just goes on about it...

Well, Ikki Tounsen & Tenjou Tenge had a lot of.. but, they where great animes.. IMO.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2010)

Just threw NOIR in my to-watch folder.

How many eps are there? i've only got 10


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Just threw NOIR in my to-watch folder.
> 
> How many eps are there? i've only got 10



There's 26epi.

Now, that I'm thinking about it.. I think I stopped watching NBT, due to the fact that it was just pantie after pantie shots.. just saw the first one again.. Yeah, its to much for my taste.. I also think Noir came out around the same time. So, that made me watch that instead.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

Noir kind of reminds me of Kurau and Canaan (interesting story that makes you want to see more),  Najica is more a goofy over the top kind of series (with a killer soundtrack)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

lol.. I need to watch those.. I'll watch Kurau tomorrow after work.. I'll want to watch something.. 

I think Mi Hime got that way for me as well.. great art work, but the people in it.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

This has been quite a shock for me lately.. I never thought about 720/1080P and had been watching/listening to all anime on my 17" LCD with its built in junk speakers...

This last month has been a real treat and opened my eyes quite a bit..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> This has been quite a shock for me lately.. I never thought about 720/1080P and had been watching/listening to all anime on my 17" LCD with its built in junk speakers...
> 
> This last month has been a real treat and opened my eyes quite a bit..



40" HDTV + Z5500's make anime so much better


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 40" HDTV + Z5500's make anime so much better



Oh god it does! Watched my parents 52" hdtv with a nice speaker set up.. Watched Final Fantasy AC and was just... WOW.. lol


My 28 is great!! Made my watching Death Note Movie for almost 3h's well worth it! 



Z5500's are bliss.. if you can find them for a good price


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

So far I am 2.1 speakers and a 24"... Its gonna be a while till I catch you guys..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> So far I am 2.1 speakers and a 24"... Its gonna be a while till I catch you guys..



I say, keep an eye out on Z5500's or the what.. 5300.. Great set ups.. Only reason I got the z5500's was that it was via "compusa's going out of business" sale. I think it was ether $159 or $179 for them.. compared to what they are at now..


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 12, 2010)

i don't know how this club slipped by me but you can sign me up !

Here's some of my favs followed by what ive watched recently

Ghost in the shell EVERYTHING
Elfen Lied
Evangelion
Code Geass R1&R2, R3 if the rumors are true
Gasaraki still watching 

what ive watched lately
Gilgamesh
Ga-Rei Zero
Bleach
Death note
Ikkitousen
Samurai Champloo
i could recommend a few more if anyone wants some recommendations


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome Batou, and your added to the OP. 

Now, off to bed! 


Initial D any good guys? I've heard mixed reviews..


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Initial D any good guys? I've heard mixed reviews..



I personally enjoyed it, though it helps if you're a big car fan of course. I'm not big into drifting so that has nothing to do with it. I say watch an episode or two and see what you think. 

Kei


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2010)

Finished with Season 2 of Darker Than Black (just one day after the first). I want MOAR!!

I saw a few people mention Noir. Watch it, it's one of those that keeps building up better and better as the series goes along


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2010)

after noir, comes madlax, not a sequel but close...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

DJ, I just now realised that it could almost be a sequel. Both stories are amazing in their own. Keeps you in the anime.

Now, your making me remember Chrono Crusade. I thought that was too short of an anime. IMHO


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2010)

Not really a sequel, it was just created by the same guys, a slight different yet similar story, the same goes to el cazador de la bruja, probably not as good as its predecessors but still decent...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2010)

Since I had "Najica Blitz Tactics" (even though the first ep seemed silly) I thought I would check out ep2 and next thing I knew I had seen all 12eps.
It turned out to be a pretty fun anime to watch. There were less panti shots as the anime progressed (still lots) but I liked how each ep was a different case (easy to keep my attention that way). 
I REALLY liked the look and the music of the anime(seemed very high quality to me), the ending was also pretty interesting.

Seems to me that if they had them wear a bit more reasonable clothing the anime would have been less "a joke" and would have had a much larger audience. 

Tonight I am going with Noir, it seems like someone had recommended it to me at the very beginning of my anime career (a couple mos ago ) but I seemed to have skipped it.


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2010)

djisas said:


> after noir, comes madlax, not a sequel but close...



madlax joins my whiteboard list!


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> madlax joins my whiteboard list!



+1


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2010)

Ladies versus Butlers FTW!
(as long as you dont blush easily)

I have seen the first 2 eps and I must say this thing makes me seriously laugh out loud..


----------



## KieX (Jan 15, 2010)

Dokuro and Mai HiME are ace! Keep the good titles rolling please 

I'll leave a few more suggestions here of quite recent anime that I consider classics:
1) Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 - Hearty story about life after an earthquake
2) Eden of the East - Bourne Identity style story


----------



## MKmods (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are a couple of ongoing animes that are a blast (not for the kiddies!)
Dance In The Vampire Bund (Wile E check this out...Its gonna kick Elfin Lied's ass)
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu (funny goof off anime)
(thanks djisas for recommending them)


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2010)

Tokyo magnitude is quite appropriate for Haiti's situation, i think reality is even worst than it is on the anime... 

dont forget to check okamikakushi, gonna watch ep and see if its better than the first...

Soranowoto is going to be a great epic anime, hopefully, it combines strike witches character's with K-On characters to create its own...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Here are a couple of ongoing animes that are a blast (not for the kiddies!)
> *Dance In The Vampire Bund (Wile E check this out...Its gonna kick Elfin Lied's ass)*
> Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu (funny goof off anime)
> (thanks djisas for recommending them)



I've seen a few things around about it. I'm definitely interested in it. Is it done yet?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

Remember MK, Wile won't watch anything unless he can watch it all together!

I think they just got done with Episode 2. Or, at lease that's all I can "find".. 

I watched Eva 1.0 last night, It made me want to watch the series all over again.. lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I've seen a few things around about it. I'm definitely interested in it. Is it done yet?



It's a new series, I think it has like 2 eps released.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's a new series, I think it has like 2 eps released.



Oh, well then somebody remind me to grab it when it's done. lol.

@CS - I just watched it too, and now I want to watch the series again.  lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Oh, well then somebody remind me to grab it when it's done. lol.
> 
> @CS - I just watched it too, and now I want to watch the series again.  lol.





If they didn't do it to the fact that they cut you off right there... Just Right there, I probably wouldn't need to watch it again.. lol


Hmm... 


How about (I can do it on Tuesday)

series right now that we are hooked on, if we get a "+1" on a series, track it.. because I am like Wile E.. If it's not finished, or a season down, I won't even think about watching it..

I can add it to the OP and if there is a new one, I'll add the episode.. but, need to be PM me on it..

What do you all think?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds good to me, I tend to not watch any anime during school term times and then have epic binges during holidays, don't like having to chop and change between different ones.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

I tend to just do this.. Start watching the anime, then when I have the point when.. I can't wait for the next week to air... Boom, I stop watching. I try and wait for it to end.. Man, Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood was getting so good... I'm quite behind on that..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I tend to just do this.. Start watching the anime, then when I have the point when.. I can't wait for the next week to air... Boom, I stop watching. I try and wait for it to end.. Man, Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood was getting so good... I'm quite behind on that..



oh its good. every new episode grabs an old episode of FMA (original), eats it, shits it out, recycles it into toilet paper, and wipes its ass with it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh its good. every new episode grabs an old episode of FMA (original), eats it, shits it out, recycles it into toilet paper, and wipes its ass with it.



I Haven't seen it since



Spoiler



The "eastern" prince turned into Greed



I will have to say that FMA Brotherhood Makes it to which even a new person will just love it.. Then go to the orginal and think it's all made of "fluffy bears" endings


----------



## djisas (Jan 16, 2010)

I usually watch only ongoing anime, i cant wait like an year to get my anime...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I've seen a few things around about it. I'm definitely interested in it. Is it done yet?



I had a feeling you would say that


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Oh, well then somebody remind me to grab it when it's done. lol.
> 
> .



+1 to that


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2010)

oh the gundam seed days..


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 18, 2010)

Did not watch any of the Gundam series, and not planning to, .

Did anyone say Ga Rie Zero?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2010)

well i wonder if any of you seen this anime before:
Yamato Takeru in 1995
Yamato Takeru opening 1
Yamato Takeru opening 2


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't seen nether of the top two above this post..

as for Gundam Seed.. That's the only series I didn't watch fully.. due to the fact the movies where hashes of the series it self.. That peed me off.. Since I didn't know about anything I do now.. I got the series... Just haven't rewatched it..


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Did not watch any of the Gundam series, and not planning to, .
> 
> Did anyone say Ga Rie Zero?




I thought it was pretty good


----------



## KieX (Jan 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Here are a couple of ongoing animes that are a blast (not for the kiddies!)
> Dance In The Vampire Bund (Wile E check this out...Its gonna kick Elfin Lied's ass)
> Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu (funny goof off anime)
> (thanks djisas for recommending them)



Just got hooked on Dance In The Vampire Bund. Not sure it will kick Elfin Lied's ass, but it's definitely looking good. Caught up with the other new winter season anime Durarara!! and so far so good. One of those "must watch next episode to know what's going on" stories.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 19, 2010)

I havent seen Durarara yet but will soon.

Dance started off sucky (I hated the game show part) But to me the second part made up for it. 

I think I will watch Elfin Lied again tonight to have it fresh in my memory.


----------



## djisas (Jan 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Did not watch any of the Gundam series, and not planning to, .
> 
> Did anyone say Ga Rie Zero?



That was quite good, its a shame it ended right where the manga should start...



MKmods said:


> I havent seen Durarara yet but will soon.
> 
> Dance started off sucky (I hated the game show part) But to me the second part made up for it.
> 
> I think I will watch Elfin Lied again tonight to have it fresh in my memory.



The gameshow part was a very original way of introducing the premise of the show and its main character...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely "Original"..(I was bored though) But ep2 made up for it 1000X

Hey kid41212003, im working on watching Ga Rie tonight. Looks like a pretty interesting story, Thanks


----------



## djisas (Jan 19, 2010)

Prepare for some serious action and some serious twists with ppl dying left and right...
Try get past ep 1, that was supposed to be like ep 8, its a huge mess that only makes sense latter...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 19, 2010)

The anime was good, the manga is not as good IMO...

I watched 10 Eps this morning and I got to get to work, and I kept asking myself, what will happen next? How will they solve this? Ect... Couldn't wait to get home the finish the last 2 eps .


----------



## djisas (Jan 19, 2010)

U mean ga rei manga not good??
Didnt read it, just know that it starts right after the anime end...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I meant Ga Rie manga.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2010)

its Ga Rei, stop spelling it wrong >.<


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh lol, I guess that's because my typing habit... i before e...


----------



## Binge (Jan 20, 2010)

Just watched Record of Lodoss War, lolz 90s anime.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just checked that out on Anidb, super ultra classic anime! And they made another series after 8 years...


----------



## Binge (Jan 20, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Just checked that out on Anidb, super ultra classic anime! And they made another series after 8 years...



Was that the Heroic Knight Chronicles?  I'm watching that now... It's so bad


----------



## djisas (Jan 20, 2010)

Binge said:


> Just watched Record of Lodoss War, lolz 90s anime.



the ova was epic anime, the tv series was confusing if you had watched the ova's but still good...

The manga is also great, i read it all...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Prepare for some serious action and some serious twists with ppl dying left and right...
> Try get past ep 1, that was supposed to be like ep 8, its a huge mess that only makes sense latter...



Normally I usually whine when the main characters die...But Ga Rei Zero did it a better way.

To me when you watch a bunch of eps and get attached to the characters "Then" they die it sucks. But when someone dies in the first ep its no biggie. 

Saw it all last night , Very Good!


----------



## djisas (Jan 20, 2010)

Everyone died in the first ep, that will leave anyone thinking by the end of the ep...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 20, 2010)

not everyone   (that has to be a hard dept. to keep full of employees, lol)

Honestly Kagura was pissing me off, what possibilities but she kept wimping out..It wasent till the last ep she was interesting to me. The psycho chick (older step sister) is the one that made me want to watch the rest.

kid, thanks for the recommendation that one kicked ass. Im watching Shikabane Hime tonight (thx dj)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

Lalalalalala, Spoilers.. lol

Nah, 

I'm thinking of watching Ga Rei Zero or XXXholic tonight.. I got done watching Trigun last night again.. Everyone talking about the 90's made me want to watch that again


----------



## MKmods (Jan 20, 2010)

Ga Rei is excellent for serious action paranormal, XXXholic is also Excellent, but a lot longer and not as serious(bloody)

Sorry about not figuring out the spoiler thing.


----------



## djisas (Jan 20, 2010)

Shikabane hime wont go easy on its characters either...

Trigun is also awesome stuff, vash is one of the best cowboys ever, bebop from the same age is also made of awesomeness...

98 was a great year for anime


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Ga Rei is excellent for serious action paranormal, XXXholic is also Excellent, but a lot longer and not as serious(bloody)
> 
> Sorry about not figuring out the spoiler thing.




Blah, It's all good man. It's a thing that is all ways there.. Don't worry about the tagging. 

It's a toss up on what to watch next. If Kingpin does another live feed, I'll watch something 



djisas said:


> Shikabane hime wont go easy on its characters either...
> 
> Trigun is also awesome stuff, vash is one of the best cowboys ever, bebop from the same age is also made of awesomeness...
> 
> 98 was a great year for anime




Hmm, I have to throw Shikabane Hime in the mix of what to watch.. 


As for Trigun. Hell yea it's a epic anime! Wish they made more to it.. Left it a little open for more.. Weren't they thinking about making a movie for it?  I forget.

Cowboy Bebop was a great anime! I wish it was longer. But, I do love the movie. It was great.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

Man, Bebop. Haven't watch that in forever. It's a top fiver for me. Also one of the few anime that I _PREFER_ in English audio.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Man, Bebop. Haven't watch that in forever. It's a top fiver for me. Also one of the few anime that I _PREFER_ in English audio.



Yes, that is one that i like watching in english. The actor that did Spike (Steven Blum), to me is one of the best voice actors around. He's done so MANY other Anime/Video Game Spots.


----------



## djisas (Jan 20, 2010)

Binge said:


> Just watched Record of Lodoss War, lolz 90s anime.





Wile E said:


> Man, Bebop. Haven't watch that in forever. It's a top fiver for me. Also one of the few anime that I _PREFER_ in English audio.



Just watched bebop remastered a couple months ago, after like 6 years from the first time i watched it...

For the trigun fans, a movie is coming on april, not a sequel from the tv series but directly from the manga...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

I knew that there was talks on it to be soon.. Can't wait for that or the Gundam 00 Movie.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Man, Bebop. Haven't watch that in forever. It's a top fiver for me. Also one of the few anime that I _PREFER_ in English audio.



Il never forget when I first started watching anime and I herd you say anime was better in Japanese I thought you were nutts

Boy was I wrong


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Il never forget when I first started watching anime and I herd you say anime was better in Japanese I thought you were nutts
> 
> Boy was I wrong



Glad you came around. lol.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 20, 2010)

(not to mention it really has helped me remember all the Japanese my inlaws tried to teach me so long ago)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

MKmods said:


> (not to mention it really has helped me remember all the Japanese my inlaws tried to teach me so long ago)



I actually find myself subconsciously understanding a little Japanese if somebody else is watching anime in the house, and find myself laughing at the jokes, then realizing after the fact that they weren't speaking english. lol.


----------



## djisas (Jan 20, 2010)

For me most of the dubs are horrible, most of the time they sound totally different and have no soul...
Anime is best enjoyed natural...

When you understand a little of japanese, you start notice the subs mistakes, specially when they are really bad...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 20, 2010)

Its funny but from my perspective when I watch with Subs the voice matches the character pretty good (sweet/innocent) but once they add the dubs the voice reminds me of something quite far from sweet innocent (more like old hookers that smoked too much)  

Yuk


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not a native English speakers, so I can't judge the English dubs. I still prefer Japanese though. IMO when it's an action anime with main characters are adults, English dub is acceptable. 
Comedy anime usually better with Japanese voices...

And I just watched Kenshin Trust and Betrayal again.... I think it likes my 7th time watching it... and it's still damn good!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm not a native English speakers, so I can't judge the English dubs. I still prefer Japanese though. IMO when it's an action anime with main characters are adults, English dub is acceptable.
> Comedy anime usually better with Japanese voices...
> 
> And I just watched Kenshin Trust and Betrayal again.... I think it likes my 7th time watching it... and it's still damn good!



Haha, I got you trumped! on the Trust & Betrayal.. lol.. Every monitor I bought, I watch the following 

FF7 Advent Children
Trust & Betrayal
FMA Movie
Trust & Betrayal again.


Since I had the movie.. it's about 3-4times a year.. So, Quarterly.. But, I've seen FF7: AC More


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Its funny but from my perspective when I watch with Subs the voice matches the character pretty good (sweet/innocent) but once they add the dubs the voice reminds me of something quite far from sweet innocent (more like old hookers that smoked too much)
> 
> Yuk



oh yeah. even with good subs, lately i've been noticing "hey, there's other ways to translate that..."


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Its funny but from my perspective when I watch with Subs the voice matches the character pretty good (sweet/innocent) but once they add the dubs the voice reminds me of something quite far from sweet innocent (more like old hookers that smoked too much)
> 
> Yuk



Most of the voice actors for dubbed anime are from California.  No offense to people on the west coast with that comment.  Have you ever heard your female friends use some sort of fake voice?  Hell even Bart Simpson was done by a chick.  To find a truly dainty voice has to be one difficult task.  Why they don't just use children is beyond me.  It's got to be a decent solution and even better because they'll rarely ever be used for the role of a child again.  Then no more hearing Robin from Teen Titans in every Anime/Video game I bought after 2004.


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2010)

Using kids sounds like a great idea. And let's face it, the majority of anime characters are kids/teens.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2010)

The people who voiced those characters are not teens, the Japanese I mean. They're all 20s, 30s with kid's voices. 

Or is it because they are Asian?


----------



## djisas (Jan 21, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Its funny but from my perspective when I watch with Subs the voice matches the character pretty good (sweet/innocent) but once they add the dubs the voice reminds me of something quite far from sweet innocent (more like old hookers that smoked too much)
> 
> Yuk



Thats great way o putting things...



kid41212003 said:


> The people who voiced those characters are not teens, the Japanese I mean. They're all 20s, 30s with kid's voices.
> 
> Or is it because they are Asian?



There are Male VA with very grave voices and many times they use female VA to sub young boys too...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 21, 2010)

EXCELLENT!, that was Shikabane Hime: Aka. The ending was not really an ending but it was so dam good. There was no way I was not gonna watch every ep.

I saw Kuro also and while I enjoyed it it wasent as good as Aka and while not as retarded an ending as Utawarerumono it was just silly.



(And I dont think America is ready to lend its kids voices to anime yet, once they saw the un edited versions they would go crazy. So we are gonna have to put up with the over smoking hookers for now)


----------



## djisas (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you watched blood the last vampire??

You should check the original movie and then maybe the tv anime...

And while you at it check the classic movies Vampire hunter D and bloodlust...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 21, 2010)

That was one of the very first animes I saw (when I used to watch at netflix) It was really good.

I never saw blood+, is that as good?

I never cared for Vampires, Horror and stuff like that. Its amazing how the Japanese make it so much more watchable/interesting to me..


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2010)

Blood+ is average IMO, not better than the movie, worse.

Did you watch Speed Grapher? It's a must-watch...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNM_WfOGAM0


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 21, 2010)

Is Gintama ok anime?I dont have anything to watch atm,so wanted some ideas


----------



## djisas (Jan 21, 2010)

Speed grapher??
Now thats something quite unique...

I am trying to think about anime similar to ga rei or shikabane...

There's an excellent ghost/poltergeist anime with lots of suspense, not much gore or horror stuff, but genuinely scaring bits of animation...

The name's ghost hunt...

And just remembered some other good stuff, this time a 4 ep ova, the name's Demon Prince Enma, rare stuff, but good horror anime...

Here's part of ANN review on DVD 1:

" 	

Throw together veteran creator Go Nagai and Elfen Lied director Mamoru Kanbe, and what do you get? For lack of a better example, you get Demon Prince Enma; a solid horror OVA that does interesting things with both, without redefining either.

Springing as it does from the same visual sensibility, there are many similarities between Enma and Elfen Lied—most noticeably in Kanbe's skill with composing grotesque-yet-beautiful images, the use of stunning background art, and a knack for racking up tension. But where Elfen Lied's horror lay in its clinical depiction of hideous acts of violence and the dichotomy between tender normality and the unspeakable insanity that threatens it from the shadows, Enma's is a creeping dread stemming from alienation, indirect violence and narrative misdirection. Where Elfen Lied set its stage with a graphic demonstration of its willingness to butcher traditionally unkillable characters, Enma kicks off with a grueling chase that immediately casts doubt on who it is that is the monster and who it is that is the victim. Of course, pulling bad-guy/victim switcheroos could easily become shallow trickery, but Nagai and Kanbe have the good sense to root their horror in their characters' psychology. Each revelation uncovers the workings of one character's mind, and the most frightening thing about each episode—as creepy as the monsters get, and things don't get much creepier than living dolls—are the ugly little psychological openings that the monsters use to worm their way into their hosts' souls. "


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2010)

Gintama is fun, some eps are boring, but you can skip them.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Blood+ is average IMO, not better than the movie, worse.
> 
> Did you watch Speed Grapher? It's a must-watch...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNM_WfOGAM0



Thanks, Il look at Speed grapher too..(the opening looks interesting)

And Il look for Demon Prince Enma too dj, thanks...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, to me, Blood+ wasn't a good enough anime made for how geat the movie was. I love watching the movie. It's dark and twisted.. The series, was washed up to "try" and hook other people.. If they only "screened" how Witch Hunter Robin did.. But, they tried to make it to main stream. IMO

Speed Grapher is a great anime. I can't believe it took me so long to watch it.. I think it was when Area 88 came out.. I was hooked on the style of it over everything else.. Just like it took me forever to see Samurai Gun.. Samurai 7 came out around the same time... Bad thing for me since I was still buying.. lol.. But, I still watch Samurai 7 every now and again.. Also, Samurai Deeper Kyo. Man, that wasn't long enough. IMPO


----------



## djisas (Jan 21, 2010)

For as good as enma is, ghost hunt is more complex and complete, and might require more "nerve to watch"; Speed grapher is full of weirdness, like a character that makes things blow with his camera, underground cults, weird monsters, etc, most of the story is about the main character that messed with that underground cult, even going as far as running with their princess, them going after him and he beating every single of them, nothing new but certainly diferent...

More about ghost hunt, also from ANN, the second part review

" 	

The first season of Ghost Hunt mostly painted itself as a supernatural mystery series, one which occasionally displayed a creepy intensity laced with hints of danger and menace but rarely edged down a truly dark path. A sprinkling of humor kept the stories from ever getting too heavy as they profiled Mai's exposure to the realms of psychics and the supernatural.

That changes in the second season, however. Oh, sure, the bits of humor still linger, and the series tosses in some vague romantic rivalries to try to spice up the character interactions a bit, but this trio of four-episode story arcs use an exploration of more macabre themes to ramp up both the threat level and the intensity, resulting in a second half which carries more decided horror overtones. This is especially evident in “The Bloodstained Labyrinth,” the second case on this volume, which at its peaks – the dream sequence at the end of the second episode and the climax near the end of the fourth – is as nerve-wrackingly intense as the best anime horror scenes. Partly due to that, “Labyrinth” is arguably the best of the series' eight cases. "

Be sure not to miss it, although u said you didnt really care for that stuff, these are some of the best the genre has to offer...

And while on the subject, today i came across a review from something i watched some time ago, Rin: ~Daughters of Mnemosyne~

Some bits from it:

"RIN ~Daughters of Mnemosyne~ is yet another in a long line of “adult” anime series where the word “adult” doesn't necessarily mean “mature”, rather simply that the series is completely inappropriate for kids. However, as hilariously extreme as Mnemosyne gets, it still somehow manages to avoid that creeping juvenile feeling that infected previous attempts at this genre (Speed Grapher, that means you). It is by no means a series to be taken seriously and should probably be watched one episode at a time rather than shotgunning the box set in a single sitting (one can only take so much of this at a time), but if you're looking for fun, weird, entertaining sleaze without a hint of irony or cutesiness, this is it.

Just keep the volume down so your neighbors can't hear all the moaning and stabbing."


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd make sure to keep  the volume up! and point the speakers across the street to the drug dealers! That way they have even more to be afraid of then just the amount of fire arms, weapons, in my house. Because, My 76y grandma can still use her Pump-action..


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

djisas said:


> "RIN ~Daughters of Mnemosyne~ is yet another in a long line of “adult” anime series where the word “adult” doesn't necessarily mean “mature”, rather simply that the series is completely inappropriate for kids. However, as hilariously extreme as Mnemosyne gets, it still somehow manages to avoid that creeping juvenile feeling that infected previous attempts at this genre (Speed Grapher, that means you). It is by no means a series to be taken seriously and should probably be watched one episode at a time rather than shotgunning the box set in a single sitting (one can only take so much of this at a time), but if you're looking for fun, weird, entertaining sleaze without a hint of irony or cutesiness, this is it.
> 
> Just keep the volume down so your neighbors can't hear all the moaning and stabbing."



LOL, sounds like another excellent anime 

EDIT: I was looking for the last few days for Rin and when I found it it turns out I have seen it , it was before at Netflix. I do remember liking it now.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2010)

Speed Grapher is refreshing in it's original storyline.

Texhnolyze is another must see, imo. It's a very dark anime.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2010)

Just realized after waking up that a friend of mine told me about RIN the other day. Made me search threw google just for it..  But, he's a great guy, so I don't care... lol

I'll have to look that up and Texhnolyze once my computer gets back up...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw ep3 of Dance in the Vampire Bund, I am so loving the way its drawn (I suck at explaining things but the art is so cool, its like between 2d and 3d) and the story is amazing to me.

(Wile E watch the first 3 eps, I dare you)


----------



## human_error (Jan 22, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Saw ep3 of Dance in the Vampire Bund, I am so loving the way its drawn and the story is amazing to me.
> 
> (Wile E watch the first 3 eps, I dare you)



wow, this has to be the best new series i've watched in a while, thanks 

The art style reminds me a lot of blood+, only with more "bloom" effect. 

It had better not pull a higashi no eden on me and finish abruptly with no real ending, i dont think i could take another amazing anime doing that to me...


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

djisas said:


> And while on the subject, today i came across a review from something i watched some time ago, Rin: ~Daughters of Mnemosyne~
> 
> Some bits from it:
> 
> ...



I just totally watched this but I can't agree with the reviewer.  One, that was very mature.  Two, the genre is horror/surreal legends of creation it's been done before and it's been done well.  Three, I watched it in one sitting because I for one am not afraid of a little gore.  To elaborate I'll mention that the first episode was masterfully animated and it made me cringe a couple times, but after that the animation quality went the standard route and I was more enveloped in the story.  Four, there is a whole sh!t ton of morals and classic fable tragedy to put it in simple terms.  I think the reviewer enjoyed it but wrote a fluff piece that gets the average Otaku to ask one question. *Is there an anime somewhere in the world that I have not see before with a good story that I won't watch all in one sitting?*  Seriously there are 6 long episodes that leave far too many unanswered questions the further the story progresses.  The relation between time and the main characters is astoundingly well thought out, and there is no shortage of meaningful dialogue between the characters.  None of them are caught just passing time.  I was always learning something about their world.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2010)

I just finished watching a ton of animes the otherday

True Mazinger
Seitokai no Ichizon
Kara no Kyoukai
Chobits
-----

Ive started watching Gode Gaess again because I havent watched it a 2nd time yet


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

A few people watching Vampire Bund eh? It is good stuff. Wish it were HD though. Anyone else watching "Durarara!!" ?


----------



## djisas (Jan 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Speed Grapher is refreshing in it's original storyline.
> 
> Texhnolyze is another must see, imo. It's a very dark anime.



Been trying to recommend that to mark for ages, from Yoshitoshi Abe, creator of masterpieces like LAIN and haibane renmei and as well the good comedy that is Nia_7...



human_error said:


> wow, this has to be the best new series i've watched in a while, thanks
> 
> The art style reminds me a lot of blood+, only with more "bloom" effect.
> 
> It had better not pull a higashi no eden on me and finish abruptly with no real ending, i dont think i could take another amazing anime doing that to me...



Higashi's havin 3 new movies coming soon, while the first is a summary, the other 2 are sequels...



KieX said:


> A few people watching Vampire Bund eh? It is good stuff. Wish it were HD though. Anyone else watching "Durarara!!" ?



Durarara is one awesome anime, one of the best of the season...
Vampire bun is HD, but depends on the subs you chose, the HDTV version probably broadcasts latter on a different station, thats why dtv versions come first...
Wait for Hatsuyuki if you can wait and really want the best version...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

djisas said:


> Been trying to recommend that to mark for ages, from Yoshitoshi Abe, creator of masterpieces like LAIN and haibane renmei and as well the good comedy that is Nia_7..


LOL, I am working on it now (with my new fun ass 20meg internet)

I just saw all of Asura Cryin 2 last night. I had seen a few eps before but quit to see other stuff. Before i liked it but last night it was a pain to watch,
The kid is such a wimp it made it hard and the other characters wernt strong enough to keep me interested.

After watching some EXCELLENT animes the ones I thought were so good are only OK or better than nothing now..


----------



## djisas (Jan 22, 2010)

Never watched asura crying, for 2 reasons, 1 - I knew outright it would be just an average anime 2 - I might actually like and want to watch it all, so i play safe and dont watch it at all...

Mark do you like basket??
How about mecha anime??
How about both in an anime??
Basquash is quite awesome...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

Whats basket? 
Edit:NM, I just figured it out (im a bit slow at times, Basketball)lol

I have almost tried basquash a few times but got side tracked and seen other stuff, Il load it up for later.

Im gonna try Speed grapher starting tonight...

I like mechas but I LOVE the more realistic stuff like Ride Back (I like fantasy a bit but I am more interested in stuff that can be a possibility like Ride Back)


----------



## KieX (Jan 22, 2010)

Basketball? There was me thinking it was baseball all along!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2010)

I were thinking about something like Fruit Basket .


----------



## MKmods (Jan 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I were thinking about something like Fruit Basket .



Now THAT sounds good to me... FOOD...

Hey dj I saw ep1 streamed of Basquash and ur right it looked REALLY good. Il make sure to see it all.


----------



## djisas (Jan 22, 2010)

There should be some blue ray rips at 1080 with 5.1 audio, go for those...

Mark, try also Michiko to Hatchin, tried to get those orb guys to look at it but they never did...

Set in what seems to be some kind of alternate-universe Brazil, Michiko to Hatchin tells the story of Hana Morenos. Hana is routinely abused by every single member of her adopted family, who only takes care of her because the government pays them to...until one day, an escaped convict named Michiko Malandro crashes through their kitchen window on a motorcycle, claiming to be Hana's real mother. Confused but willing to do anything to escape, Hana agrees to go with her...

It has awesome animation, cool characters and it is a one of a kind, think of noir or madlax but 3x better animation and characters, not as much action but better...

BD rips available...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> A few people watching Vampire Bund eh? It is good stuff. Wish it were HD though. Anyone else watching "Durarara!!" ?



I saw ep1 of Durarara it was ok. Im gonna start watching Speed Grapher tonight


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Saw ep3 of Dance in the Vampire Bund, I am so loving the way its drawn (I suck at explaining things but the art is so cool, its like between 2d and 3d) and the story is amazing to me.
> 
> (Wile E watch the first 3 eps, I dare you)



Is it completed yet? lol



djisas said:


> There should be some blue ray rips at 1080 with 5.1 audio, go for those...
> 
> Mark, try also Michiko to Hatchin, tried to get those orb guys to look at it but they never did...
> 
> ...



Michiko is very enjoyable. It's a weird one. Absolutely nothing like Noir or Madlax tho. lol. It's more comedy focused than those 2. It almost feels like it has a pinch of FLCL thrown into a good slice of life action/comedy anime.



MKmods said:


> Now THAT sounds good to me... FOOD...
> 
> Hey dj I saw ep1 streamed of Basquash and ur right it looked REALLY good. Il make sure to see it all.



Fruits Basket is an anime. A slice of life comedy. Pretty enjoyble. Plot is a little weak, but the characters are enjoyable. It's my daughter's favorite.



Binge said:


> I just totally watched this but I can't agree with the reviewer.  One, that was very mature.  Two, the genre is horror/surreal legends of creation it's been done before and it's been done well.  Three, I watched it in one sitting because I for one am not afraid of a little gore.  To elaborate I'll mention that the first episode was masterfully animated and it made me cringe a couple times, but after that the animation quality went the standard route and I was more enveloped in the story.  Four, there is a whole sh!t ton of morals and classic fable tragedy to put it in simple terms.  I think the reviewer enjoyed it but wrote a fluff piece that gets the average Otaku to ask one question. *Is there an anime somewhere in the world that I have not see before with a good story that I won't watch all in one sitting?*  Seriously there are 6 long episodes that leave far too many unanswered questions the further the story progresses.  The relation between time and the main characters is astoundingly well thought out, and there is no shortage of meaningful dialogue between the characters.  None of them are caught just passing time.  I was always learning something about their world.



Sounds intriguing. Actually never heard of it. So, do you recommend watching it. Seems your take on it can go either way.


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

Why not check for yourself??


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

Wile E- Watch it because it is something more original in a number of ways than I see these days.  The heart of what I was saying is that the body of the series was not that graphically... stunning as say Bakemonogatari, Mezzo Forte, FLCL, Ergo Proxy, and a small number of other series.  It didn't NEED to be graphically stunning to be good.  In fact the first episode had a much higher production value than the rest of the series.  I do recommend it but not because of eye candy/style but for raw content.  It's teething with great story elements and character design.


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

Binge said:


> Wile E- Watch it because it is something more original in a number of ways than I see these days.  The heart of what I was saying is that the body of the series was not that graphically... stunning as say Bakemonogatari, Mezzo Forte, FLCL, Ergo Proxy, and a small number of other series.  It didn't NEED to be graphically stunning to be good.  In fact the first episode had a much higher production value than the rest of the series.  I do recommend it but not because of eye candy/style but for raw content.  It's teething with great story elements and character design.



You mention Mezzo forte, how about Kite, have you watched that yet??
I belive it's got some almost unreal action sequences, a great character design and sex like just on forte...

Just watch this amv...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QswD5mIZoE


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

OH, i love that AMV.. So much so!


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

You should watch the movie then, that was just 7m out of 60...
Wel its not exactly a movie it a 2 ep ova that was made into a movie for the US without the sex scenes and more toned down, the directors cut version is all that matters...

Two versions were initially released: a "General Release" version (rated 16-Up) and a "Director's Cut" version (rated 18-Up), which contains nearly 10 minutes of explicit footage. This Director's Cut version, however, is missing some scenes found in the original Japanese release. A third release, labeled "Special Edition", contains Kite in its original, uncut form.


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

That video has completely sold it to me must watch!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've watch both Kite and Kite Liberator. Their great animes.. wish they did a series...


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree with ya KieX, it had the same effect on me, when i watched it like 10 years ago i had to get it right away but i got the US cut version back then, latter i got the directors cut and now im looking for the 3 special version...

Imma gonna watch it again...

Liberator was week compared to the original, a shame...

Mezzo's from the same guys it had the forte uncut version and a anime called Mezzo DSA which is also good but without sex...


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

Man, just read that it was banned in a few countries and cut for others. That's just begging to be watched in uncut version!


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

Kite is made by the same people who made Mezzo, of course I've seen it.


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

it seems the best version is the ass hentai
this is the filename [ass-hentai] Kite Special Edition Uncut OVA 1-2 (XviD1.0.2-DVD-AC3)[F1E84DB1].mkv


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Check Out Sands of Destruction here

http://www4.funimation.com/video/?page=video&v=3861

There is a Game for the Nintendo DS aswell.

http://www.sega.com/games/sands-of-destruction/


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check Out Sands of Destruction here
> 
> http://www4.funimation.com/video/?page=video&v=3861
> 
> ...



You mean this http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=5920

Dont bother, for real, theres a lot better to watch...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2010)

thats your own opinion, Im posting it for those who want to check it out.


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

Not saying it was bad, just that there's better stuff to watch-Kuma

The title doesnt have much to do with the original  World Destruction: Sekai Bokumetsu no Rokunin (World Destruction Committee)...

I suppose it was at least fun, i actually rate it an 8 when its average rating is lower than 7...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2010)

so what about TOKKO, Now and Then, Here and There, Noein, Betterman, Gurren Lagann.


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

Tokko was good, it was rather interesting to watch...
Now and then, here and there is a masterpiece...
Btterman, i really liked that one...
Gurren laggan is awesomeness from gainax...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 23, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check Out Sands of Destruction here
> 
> http://www4.funimation.com/video/?page=video&v=3861
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link, (funmation) I watch the first ep and it was fun.



eidairaman1 said:


> so what about  Now and Then, Here and There, Noein,





djisas said:


> Now and then, here and there is a masterpiece...


Now and then was amazing, but made me sad for months after...I really liked Noein, I saw it on netflix.

I tried to watch Speed Grapher last night but stopped after 3 eps, its just too much for me.

Hey dj I finally got Wolfs Rain, Im gonna watch that tonight. Thx..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought Wolfs Rain was a little too slow for me, same with Witch Hunter Robyn, same animation, both just seemed boring to me, it was actually easy for me to go to sleep on those shows.


Noein is pretty interesting.

BTW check this video out

seems like there are like 2-3 Animation styles at work here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kib6WqMHBjY






MKmods said:


> Thanks for that link, (funmation) I watch the first ep and it was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 23, 2010)

That was fun to watch..

Anime is pretty funny to me, it depends on my mood at the time. Some times I just want to see a Kamichu! and other times I am want to see ripping bodies apart as fast as they can like Petit Cossette or Elfin Lied and yet other times I can be fascinated by tech like Ride Back.

There are so many differences of us all, age, location, experience, etc we are pretty lucky there are so many different types made.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Non Anime but pertains to some stuff from Sonic X/SATAM/Archie Comic.

http://cacti.deviantart.com/art/The-Problem-with-Hyper-Sonic-81207957

http://cacti.deviantart.com/art/The-Princess-and-the-Yogurt-85710033

http://cacti.deviantart.com/art/Shadow-s-CD-Player-58511893

http://cacti.deviantart.com/art/Walking-on-egg-shells-92014272

http://cacti.deviantart.com/art/Deceptive-Interception-93010581

http://cacti.deviantart.com/art/Sonic-goes-for-the-Gold-106192734?loggedin=1


----------



## Paintface (Jan 23, 2010)

hey guys, im new to anime in general.

I watched elfenlied and while i wasnt overwhelmed i was surprised i did enjoy the ride.

So im looking for more of the same kind of anime, meaning any anime with a good story thats not really suited for kids. I dont mean gore or nudity, but no pokemon or dragonball like anime.

Thanks!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 23, 2010)

What you didnt "LOVE!!!" EL? Blasphemer....

Dont worry a couple mos ago I had no clue what Anime even was... I have seen hundreds since and thrs some for every taste..Welcome

By the way what Catagory/Genre interests you Paintface?


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

Paintface said:


> hey guys, im new to anime in general.
> 
> I watched elfenlied and while i wasnt overwhelmed i was surprised i did enjoy the ride.
> 
> ...



Just look at the list of members favorite anime in the OP or even read recent posts. One anime I would definitely recommend for anyone just starting is Samurai X OVA. I think it encompasses some of the best examples of anime. Mainly great story telling, deep character development, fantastic animation whilst delivering some uniquely entertaining action, romance and more!

Info


----------



## MKmods (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL, Kenshin FTW!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/484130

you can watch the other shorts there too.


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thanks for that link, (funmation) I watch the first ep and it was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See??
I had a feeling mark wouldn't enjoy all the weirdness on it...
Noien...
Noien was a very unique anime i watched some time ago, the character design was really different from anything i had watched and the backgrounds, all that awesome animation always left me in awe...



eidairaman1 said:


> I thought Wolfs Rain was a little too slow for me, same with Witch Hunter Robyn, same animation, both just seemed boring to me, it was actually easy for me to go to sleep on those shows.
> 
> 
> Noein is pretty interesting.
> ...



Tastes diverge...
Wolf's rain is not fast paced nor does it have much action, its worth is in the story i belive...




Paintface said:


> hey guys, im new to anime in general.
> 
> I watched elfenlied and while i wasnt overwhelmed i was surprised i did enjoy the ride.
> 
> ...



Welkome aboard, ask away and the veterans will help ya...
Browsing like 10 pages behind should give you enough for month or more...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well death note didn't have much action in it but for some reason the suspense of it kept me interested.




djisas said:


> See??
> I had a feeling mark wouldn't enjoy all the weirdness on it...
> Noien...
> Noien was a very unique anime i watched some time ago, the character design was really different from anything i had watched and the backgrounds, all that awesome animation always left me in awe...
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

I enjoyed watching Wolf Rain. It was one of those animes that I could just watch right before bed, be just an episode and I'm content with doing that for the nights to come.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> Wile E- Watch it because it is something more original in a number of ways than I see these days.  The heart of what I was saying is that the body of the series was not that graphically... stunning as say Bakemonogatari, Mezzo Forte, FLCL, Ergo Proxy, and a small number of other series.  It didn't NEED to be graphically stunning to be good.  In fact the first episode had a much higher production value than the rest of the series.  I do recommend it but not because of eye candy/style but for raw content.  It's teething with great story elements and character design.



Perfect. Exactly what I prefer. Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate good art direction, but the story is way more important to me. I'm gonna go grab it now. Thanks Binge. 



djisas said:


> I agree with ya KieX, it had the same effect on me, when i watched it like 10 years ago i had to get it right away but i got the US cut version back then, latter i got the directors cut and now im looking for the 3 special version...
> 
> Imma gonna watch it again...
> 
> ...



The special version is classified as Hentai. Honestly, the sex scenes were not needed in the anime. They actually detract from it.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thanks for that link, (funmation) I watch the first ep and it was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about it was "too much", if I might ask? I would suggest sticking it out a little. It gets better. I have found that sometimes some series of anime takes a good 5 or so eps to really get moving.

Of course, if you are in the mood for a lighthearted comedy, it's not the way to go, but I would suggest saving it for a later time, when maybe you are in a more action-oriented mood.


----------



## Paintface (Jan 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just look at the list of members favorite anime in the OP or even read recent posts. One anime I would definitely recommend for anyone just starting is Samurai X OVA. I think it encompasses some of the best examples of anime. Mainly great story telling, deep character development, fantastic animation whilst delivering some uniquely entertaining action, romance and more!
> 
> Info



thanks i checked the wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rurouni_Kenshin , and it says there are 95episodes , a movie , and the  5 ova ( direct to video if i understand right ) episodes.

do you advise me to only watch the ova episodes?


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

OVA are the best. (Trust, Betrayal, The Motion Picture, Reflection in that order) Although I quite loved the series because it had some epic fights and hilarious comedy.

EDIT: So good I must show it off


----------



## Paintface (Jan 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> OVA are the best. (Trust, Betrayal, The Motion Picture, Reflection in that order) Although I quite loved the series because it had some epic fights and hilarious comedy.
> 
> EDIT: So good I must show it off
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/P240110_06.130001.jpg



ok thanks just worried i wont be able to follow the story by skipping the 95 original episodes.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

Paintface said:


> ok thanks just worried i wont be able to follow the story by skipping the 95 original episodes.



In the story timeline it goes in this order:

Trust & Betrayal - Series - Motion Picture - Reflections

EDIT: Trust and betrayal basically show the transformation from Battousai (Manslayer) to Rouroni Kenshin (The Wanderer). The series recaps a little but is mainly Kenshin, as are the movie and reflections.


----------



## djisas (Jan 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Perfect. Exactly what I prefer. Don't get me wrong, I do appreciate good art direction, but the story is way more important to me. I'm gonna go grab it now. Thanks Binge.
> 
> 
> 
> The special version is classified as Hentai. Honestly, the sex scenes were not needed in the anime. They actually detract from it.



If you o good with the sex bits,look for th US cut versions you get all the action and none of the sex, i belove both KITE AND Mezzo Forte have cut versions...



KieX said:


> In the story timeline it goes in this order:
> 
> Trust & Betrayal - Series - Motion Picture - Reflections
> 
> EDIT: Trust and betrayal basically show the transformation from Battousai (Manslayer) to Rouroni Kenshin (The Wanderer). The series recaps a little but is mainly Kenshin, as are the movie and reflections.



The movie is only a side story to the main tv series, while the ovas are the direct prequel and sequel..

Both Ovas are very good, specially the final one, seeing kenshin end like that is kinda sad...


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What about it was "too much", if I might ask? I would suggest sticking it out a little. It gets better. I have found that sometimes some series of anime takes a good 5 or so eps to really get moving.
> 
> Of course, if you are in the mood for a lighthearted comedy, it's not the way to go, but I would suggest saving it for a later time, when maybe you are in a more action-oriented mood.



If anyone here has ever seen Skullman then they know about how a series can take a while to get going.  That is also a recommendation.  That show blew my mind.


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't remember who threw it around the posts, but watched Mezzo Forte and it was great short series. Thanks


----------



## djisas (Jan 24, 2010)

You should watch Kite too, and if you liked mezzo you have a tv anime called mezzo dsa...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2010)

djisas said:


> If you o good with the sex bits,look for th US cut versions you get all the action and none of the sex, i belove both KITE AND Mezzo Forte have cut versions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know they have cut versions. The original US release of Kite was too cut, and didn't make the sexual abuse obvious, but the completely uncut version actually shows the sexual abuse, and it's pretty obvious she's an underaged girl at the time. That's going a little too far, imo. They need a happy medium. They can portray sexual abuse without being quite that graphic.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 24, 2010)

The scene made me think of it the wrong way. Was she being abused? >_>"


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The scene made me think of it the wrong way. Was she being abused? >_>"



Not like beaten or anything. Just that she's underaged and they make her into their sex toy.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What about it was "too much", if I might ask? I would suggest sticking it out a little. It gets better. I have found that sometimes some series of anime takes a good 5 or so eps to really get moving.
> 
> Of course, if you are in the mood for a lighthearted comedy, it's not the way to go, but I would suggest saving it for a later time, when maybe you are in a more action-oriented mood.



For me Lighthearted is more my main interest. Maybe 30 years ago this would have appealed to me (But especially watching kids be manipulated really bothers me). I have lived a LOT of life and experienced a bunch of crazy stuff, now I just want to chill and smile more. I especially enjoy a good story (to me the Story of Dance In The Vampire Bund is so fascinating that I am drawn to it like a moth to a flame, lol) 

I saw ALL of Basquash last night (lol, all 26eps) and I must say I liked some of it (some quite a bit) and yet that anime had more WTF???? stuff than I have seen in 1 anime.



Paintface said:


> hey guys, im new to anime in general.
> 
> I watched elfenlied and while i wasnt overwhelmed i was surprised i did enjoy the ride.
> 
> ...



There isant a LOT but there are some really good "Grownup" animes. One of my faves is *Black Lagoon*.

As to *Kenshin*, well I got to about ep75 before I got sidetracked on other stuff. If I remember I was watching it on DVDs from netflix so I could only watch a couple DVDs at a time. I would recommend watching all of it. 
Its VERY good

so is* Gun Sword *

*Bleach* is another really good anime, I have seen all of its eps (like 254eps so far) Personally I like animes that are about 12eps (perfect length to have a good story, keep my interest, and watch in 1 sitting) Bleach is just a slam bang fun ass ride. The only bitching I could do about it  is because its so long they keep going off on tangent stories and that bugs me (but no way enough for me to not love the anime)

And one of my all time favorites *Ride Back*

And dont forget *Beast Player Erin*, I remember dj recommending it to me and saying "dont be put off by it looking like its made for little kids" its a masterpiece..

*Canaan* is also very good


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 25, 2010)

*No posting of warez/linkies - Mussels.*


----------



## djisas (Jan 25, 2010)

Erin was truly a masterpiece, i believe nothing could have been made better...

Mark Check this one, Kino no tabi, it might be interesting, it is another anime different from the rest...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks dj, im working on it now. 

hey ColdStorm could you do me a favor and put Kanon(2006) and RideBack as my faves. 
I watched* Kanon* last night and it was my all time fave of all the animes I have seen so far. When it started I loved the music but it gave me an ominous feeling like I heard it somewhere else before(the music box part was especially beautiful to me)... After a few eps I became worried even further that someone nice was gonna die (I hate that) but as I watched I was treated to a story that I couldnt stop watching because there were so few things I would have changed it felt like it was written just for me.. 

The main boy wasent a wiener (no whining about every dam thing) He had a great sense of humor, Strong and did guy stuff. The mom character could not have been any more perfect of a mom (sorry moms everywhere) There is no unnecessary fan baloney to ruin the amazing story.


----------



## djisas (Jan 25, 2010)

If you really loved it, i suggest trying the original, its shorter, i have a feeling the end of the original felt less rushed than the remake, just a feeling...
Makoto's story was really good wasn't it?? She was a very cute girl with a huge secret no one ever saw coming, sad but happy ending for her i suppose... I really liked shiori too...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been so bummed how much they make the guy characters as wimps with NO good characteristics. In Kanon the guy is the strongest male character I have seen so far (not as much physically as emotionally). To have the strength to do the things he did and not be torn apart emotionally was fantastic. *Princess Lover* had a good guy character too.(but OMG, WTF were they thinking about using princess lover as the title)

I loved Spice and Wolf(1 not 2) and so Makotos story made me remember that.

All the girl characters (I especially enjoyed Mai) were fun to watch.

I saw all 24 eps last night and honestly it could have had a few more to further explain/develop the end but I realize they needed to end it somewhere. And honestly I loved it so much nothing they did at the end would have screwed it up for me.


djisas said:


> Erin was truly a masterpiece, i believe nothing could have been made better...
> 
> Mark Check this one, Kino no tabi, it might be interesting, it is another anime different from the rest...



I just saw ep1 of Kino, ur right its different. Looks like it would be a fun one to see, Il see the rest tonight.

thx dj.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2010)

Kino no tabi is pretty good, actually. Very different pace to what i'm used to, but really well done.


----------



## djisas (Jan 26, 2010)

Mark after Kino watch Ef A tale of memories and then melodies, im sure you will love it...

Dont forget the original Kanon, the 2006 version should have had 26ep for it to not be rushed, the original beside the 13ep had a special bonus ep...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 26, 2010)

djisas said:


> Mark after Kino watch Ef A tale of memories and then melodies, im sure you will love it...
> 
> Dont forget the original Kanon, the 2006 version should have had 26ep for it to not be rushed, the original beside the 13ep had a special bonus ep...



I saw The EF series before, ur right it was really good.

I saw Kino nno Tabi last night and it was different, good too.

Dam im in love again....Michiko


----------



## djisas (Jan 26, 2010)

She's quite the women, other than Revi from black lagoon im sure she's the toughest...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

You forgot Balsa!


----------



## djisas (Jan 26, 2010)

O alright that makes michiko the third then...

Ah hell, there are many more like in claymore and other anime's but she knows how to kick some serious arses...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 26, 2010)

Claymore girls are an exception, they're not exactly human .


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You forgot Balsa!



LOL, I forgot the last few eps of that, I better finish it up.

Revi with her twins, nice!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

Revy for everyone.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

OH, I can't wait for another season!!!! 


God, she's.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, The Twins!!!!!!





I cant imagine ever playing with or buying a dolls... but damn!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dirty Pair dudes


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish I could play Revy on Battle field BC2 .

Did anyone notice that we're the 3rd club highest in view counts, and 2nd in post #?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

Im the KING of SPAM!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

Let's aim for the top spot .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I wish I could play Revy on Battle field BC2 .
> 
> Did anyone notice that we're the 3rd club highest in view counts, and 2nd in post #?



Oh, I've kept a Eye ever since we hit 2k posts




MKmods said:


> Im the KING of SPAM!


Sorry MK... You can't come close to my post amount here






Oh, I'll be adding one more after I hit reply 



kid41212003 said:


> Let's aim for the top spot .


Blah, give us a good run, like what we're having right now, and we'll do it. Anime is key to life!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

Indeed desert the Battousai title!

Fast poster Hiten Mitsurugi Ryu style.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Indeed desert the Battousai title!
> 
> Fast poster Hiten Mitsurugi Ryu style.





I needed to have the U taken out so I can also make sure people thought I was banned everytime they saw my tittle.. 


Hey, if I love the stuff.. Gotta talk about it. I am not as knowledge as DJ, Mussels, Wile, & others, but I do remember the people.. lol.. Just don't ask me for the names or titles off hand..


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Gah, this is where being a relative new comer sucks. But I'll do my bit to keep this thread heading to top spot.

Just finished watching Kite (thanks DJ) and I have to say it's the first time I'm actually speechless. I watched the uncut/uncensored version, and wow. I'm not into hentai, but in this title it certainly keeps a heightened feeling of ZOMGWTF! Incredible what level of character depth and awesome action they squeezed into that feature lenght.

Doesn't quite make it to an all time favorite, but certainly becomes what will consider to be one of the "You don't know anime till you've watched it".


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Gah, this is where being a relative new comer sucks. But I'll do my bit to keep this thread heading to top spot.
> 
> Just finished watching Kite (thanks DJ) and I have to say it's the first time I'm actually speechless. I watched the uncut/uncensored version, and wow. I'm not into hentai, but in this title it certainly keeps a heightened feeling of ZOMGWTF! Incredible what level of character depth and awesome action they squeezed into that feature lenght.
> 
> Doesn't quite make it to an all time favorite, but certainly becomes what will consider to be one of the "You don't know anime till you've watched it".



Man, we're the new comer at one time or the other. Look at MK.. I had to egg him on to get him over here.. Now look.. Short few weeks/months, we'll have you going crazy! Over the good stuff... And, I don't mean the drugs.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, we're the new comer at one time or the other. Look at MK.. I had to egg him on to get him over here.. Now look.. Short few weeks/months, we'll have you going crazy! Over the good stuff... And, I don't mean the drugs.



Aye definitely. This thread as opened up a whole new dismension to the anime universe for me.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

MKmods said:


> For me Lighthearted is more my main interest. Maybe 30 years ago this would have appealed to me (But especially watching kids be manipulated really bothers me). I have lived a LOT of life and experienced a bunch of crazy stuff, now I just want to chill and smile more. I especially enjoy a good story (to me the Story of Dance In The Vampire Bund is so fascinating that I am drawn to it like a moth to a flame, lol)
> 
> I saw ALL of Basquash last night (lol, all 26eps) and I must say I liked some of it (some quite a bit) and yet that anime had more WTF???? stuff than I have seen in 1 anime.
> 
> ...


Then save my two recommendations for when you want a less lighthearted anime. I know it only happens on occasion, but I feel they are part of the must see category, as they are quite unique. Especially Texhnolyze. Very dark tho, so be in a serious mood.

And trust me, I know all about the crazyness of life. I've been thru quite a lot myself.

You seem to like anime that have a good dose of "slice of life" moments. Does it always have to be comedic slice of life, or do you like things that cover the whole range as well? Crest of the Stars and Banner of the Stars run the whole gamut, and I believe qualify as anime that all should watch. It has something for everyone.

Kurenai is another less comedy based slice of life anime, tho it has healthy doses of comedy, and the lead guy isn't a total wuss. lol


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Wile E, I have appreciated all your tips. Cold storm dragged me over here and than I met a bunch of cool people that have helped me a bunch. (especially dj)

My moods change/fluctuate frequently (so does my taste in anime). I really dont get interested anymore in naked cartoons/porn....BUT (lol, always a butt) I watched the Un Censored "*Seikon no Qwaser*" and between laughing, blushing and WTF!!! moments I cant wait for the next ep...(and I have never been a "breast" man)

I kept *Texhnolyze* and *Speed Grapher* so I will try them again. I tried* Kanon *several times and stopped suddenly (and now its my fave).

Tonight I am watching *Mahou Shoujotai*


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, we're the new comer at one time or the other. Look at MK.. I had to egg him on to get him over here.. Now look.. Short few weeks/months, we'll have you going crazy! Over the good stuff... And, I don't mean the drugs.



Actually, we have ani-drugs....

Something fun to welcome new members.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dirty Pair dudes



Dude thats like so old, thats anime from the 80's, ive watched a lot of it, not all probably, it quite a good action anime with kick ass women...



MKmods said:


> Im the KING of SPAM!





Cold Storm said:


> Man, we're the new comer at one time or the other. Look at MK.. I had to egg him on to get him over here.. Now look.. Short few weeks/months, we'll have you going crazy! Over the good stuff... And, I don't mean the drugs.



Partially responsible
<---------



MKmods said:


> Thanks Wile E, I haveappreciated all your tips.
> 
> My moods change/fluctuate frequently (so does my taste in anime). I really dont get interested anymore in naked cartoons/porn....BUT (lol, always a butt) I watched the Un Censored "*Seikon no Qwaser*" and between laughing, blushing and WTF!!! moments I cant wait for the next ep...(and I have never been a "breast" man)
> 
> ...



Good idea, hope you like...
Check these action packed classics: Bebop and trigun...

I have checked some unc qwasar raw's, dat anime not quite to my liking...
But on the other hand, queen blade actually has 3 characters that i like, although i just check the bd raws once in while, i might just try to watch it...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL, I would never say I liked *Qwasar*...(its like soft porn) Its more like "I cant believe they just did that!!". One thing I dont understand is the difference between the eps, they have to cut(censor) so much from the anime the cut version dosent make any sense. If you dont embarrass easily and like breasts and have *NO kids* around than wait for the un cut version, dont waste a second on the regular version.

I have seen *bebop* but not *Trigun* so thanks..

I saw *Mahou  Shoujotai* last night and it was fun, its one of those sweet/innocent animes like *Kamichu!* (something you can show the kids) the eps were only 8min each and didnt have a bunch of filler so a bunch of time wasent wasted between each ep.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

I meant hope you enjoy Shoujotai...

Theres a recent ova, for it, check it out too...

And there are 2 kino no tabi movies, one is a prequel to the anime, the other is a kind of a sequel...

Have you watched full metal panic yet??
And code geass?? 
Both have great characters, both have a formidable male lead and a female lead, in geass case there's at least two...
Code geass second season stands in anidb's top 10 and is 3rd on ANN...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

I havent seen FMP or Code Geass, Il look for them.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

Those should last for at least a week...
Be sure to get the 3 FMP seasons, the first is very good, the second is rofl, and the third means business...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL, I just saw I have seen FMP.. I remembered Fuffu second season(I dont remember liking the second season much, but I liked the 1st and 3rd)


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe KickAssAnime releases are the best for FMP.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 27, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I would never say I liked *Qwasar*...(its like soft porn) Its more like "I cant believe they just did that!!". One thing I dont understand is the difference between the eps, they have to cut(censor) so much from the anime the cut version dosent make any sense. If you dont embarrass easily and like breasts and have *NO kids* around than wait for the un cut version, dont waste a second on the regular version.
> 
> I have seen *bebop* but not *Trigun* so thanks..
> 
> I saw *Mahou  Shoujotai* last night and it was fun, its one of those sweet/innocent animes like *Kamichu!* (something you can show the kids) the eps were only 8min each and didnt have a bunch of filler so a bunch of time wasent wasted between each ep.


 


It always amazes me people who have seen Bebop, but not Trigun, or Noir but not Madlax, and Vice Versa... Hope you enjoy, MK


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

I had just started watching anime at that time and it was crazy, I kept getting sidetracked on other series.

Even now I have seen so many its impossible for me to remember what is what.

LOL, I found my first post


MKmods said:


> My name is Mark im old and I watch anime/cartoons.....
> 
> I just started this month when I got a membership to Netflix..
> 
> ...


I cant believe its been 7 mos, seems just like yesterday...


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Back in dunno 2004 or something, I was always making fun of a friend of mine who loved anime. Then about 2006 some other friend showed me the Bleach fight between Renji and Byakuya, thought it was awesome and like a flashback remembered watching Dragon Ball, Captain Tsubasa, Doraemon and *cough* Sailor Moon as a kid.
Thought, well why not, lets watch Naruto and Bleach which are similar... then BAM!







So hooked that I watched both long running series all the way up to date in a few weeks. And at uni you just meet people with more and more suggestions... otaku-des!

But it all sort of slowed down, until this thread. Haha! Back to the good old days of sleepless nights watching in AWE!


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Back in dunno 2004 or something, I was always making fun of a friend of mine who loved anime. Then about 2006 some other friend showed me the Bleach fight between Renji and Byakuya, thought it was awesome and like a flashback remembered watching *Dragon Ball, Captain Tsubasa, Doraemon and *cough* Sailor Moon* as a kid.
> Thought, well why not, lets watch Naruto and Bleach which are similar... then BAM!
> 
> http://roflrazzi.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/128962167803500149.jpg
> ...



All that and more, i loved SM when it started showing on tv, theres more classics like saint seya but it never really dragged me in...

Dragon ball is a good suggestion for mark, even him would be busy for like a month or more trying to watch everything...

Speaking of classics, there's also ranma 1/2, anyone watched it??


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Not watched ranma 1/2. Would you recommend? Gonna watch Madlax tonight from your previous recommendation.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I believe KickAssAnime releases are the best for FMP.



they are. having just rewatched them, i can honestly say i've got blu ray rips worse quality than KAA's.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Not watched ranma 1/2. Would you recommend? Gonna watch Madlax tonight from your previous recommendation.



If you want to get like 30GB worth of it, ranma is a very old anime 1989, but its great comedy, its a very crazy anime, thats for sure...

Oh and there's plenty of nudity too, guy's turning into girls, pigs, cranes, pandas or even girls turning into a cat, there's a bit of everything and of course more martial arts than in any other anime except maybe DB...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL, Ranma
Quote
"Saotome Ranma, a teenage martial artist, and his father Genma travel to the 'cursed training ground' of Jusenkyo in China. There, despite the warnings of the Chinese guard, they fall into the cursed springs. From now on, whenever Ranma is doused in cold water, he turns in to a girl, and a cute, well-built red-head at that. Hot water changes him back into a man again, but only until the next time. To make matters worse, his father engages him to Tendo Akane, a girl who hates boys.

(Summaries provided by ANN and AniDB)"

Sounds like that new one where guys change into girls too...(Kampfer)

Dam, how many eps do all those have?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 27, 2010)

Any Naruto manga readers find that Sasuke is getting too powerful?


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

31.5GB the whole thing...
Easy to get from isohunt...
Never touched that naruto stuff...


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Any Naruto manga readers find that Sasuke is getting too powerful?



Just finished reading the latest chapter 

He was always sure to be powerful. But man I never expected him to become so incredibly cold hearted in seeking revenge. His character has become so dark and hateful it simply beggars belief.

Very interested in what Naruto will do. Poor guy would now have such a difficult time to bring Sasuke home. It's heartbreaking really.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

OH, how i love FMP. That anime was great.. So, SOO wide open at the end.. Man, I wish it would kick start again.

Kid, nice picture. I'll add it to the op later on..


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry MK... You can't come close to my post amount here



No fair you guys had a big headstart on me


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

MKmods said:


> No fair you guys had a big headstart on me



Then, get to it!!!! TO it!!!

@ DJ, yeah, your about a good 70% influence to MK.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

<-------- Walking encyclopedia...

"Get a life you anime addict..."


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> <-------- Walking encyclopedia...
> 
> "Get a life you anime addict..."



I thank you endlessly for your constant supply for my anime-fix


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> <-------- Walking encyclopedia...
> 
> "Get a life you anime addict..."



Encyclopedia... Your so.. 1980... 

Now, what I was thinking,.. Walking Wikipedia.. That screams 2010!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> "Get a life you anime addict..."



LOL, Freyja mentioned that to me the other day...


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

That sounds good...

Who cares about encyclopedias??
Everyone goes to wiki nowadays...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 27, 2010)

lol, encyclopedias are like phone books now (the big yellow ones) so passe..


Fourstaff said:


> Any Naruto manga readers find that Sasuke is getting too powerful?


I dont read stuff but I have seen a few eps before on TV and it looked pretty cool, today when I was goofing off I saw it at CrunchyRoll, I may watch it over the weekend.



djisas said:


> I meant hope you enjoy Shoujotai...
> 
> Theres a recent ova, for it, check it out too...



found it, I saw the first ep and it was more cute like the series. Il probably save the other 5eps for some time when im sad.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2010)

I should get a title for that...

im out to haunt some dreams...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2010)

Man, I use to love watching Naruto.. But, once the first series was getting to the end, I just didn't care to much anymore... I love the movies.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I use to love watching Naruto.. But, once the first series was getting to the end, I just didn't care to much anymore... I love the movies.. lol



the 'year of hell' was enough to cause suicidal thoughts in everyone.


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2010)

Bleach and Naruto now I solely follow as Manga because I simply can't stand having to put up with one lame filler after another. 

Once there are no fillers and the story catches up though, these two oldies will actually have a refreshingly new style. Specially Naruto, if they stick to the Manga and get rid of those fillers it will actually become Must Watch Dark Epic anime. Bleach Manga on the other hand, has some really good action, but it feels very rushed. What I was expecting to be awesome fights, ended prematurely :shadedshu Maybe the anime should take the bold move of extending these instead of stuffing the series with more fillers


----------



## MKmods (Jan 28, 2010)

I started watching *Code Geass* (good) and *Michiko to Hatchin *(Excellent). Michiko reminds me of Black Lagoon (more grown up anime) Michiko is a hottie and very rough around the edges, acts tough but gets her ass kicked pretty good too. Its a very interesting (realy sad at times) story about street life for kids in Brazil.

Normally I get bored with the opening scenes of animes (especially having to watch them over and over each ep) but I really liked the go-go one from Bleach. However the one from Michiko is a blast to watch (my new fave opening scene)


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I started watching *Code Geass* (good) and *Michiko to Hatchin *(Excellent). Michiko reminds me of Black Lagoon (more grown up anime) Michiko is a hottie and very rough around the edges, acts tough but gets her ass kicked pretty good too. Its a very interesting (realy sad at times) story about street life for kids in Brazil.
> 
> Normally I get bored with the opening scenes of animes (especially having to watch them over and over each ep) but I really liked the go-go one from Bleach. However the one from Michiko is a blast to watch (my new fave opening scene)



I'll give Michiko a go then. After Black Lagoon, after Madlax.. I need an extra set of eyes and brains to keep up


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 28, 2010)

Code Geass was good i enjoyed both seasons


----------



## MKmods (Jan 29, 2010)

*Michiko to Hatchin* was an excellent anime with a more adult story. (adult like grown up, not naked chicks)

Its an interesting story that takes place in Brazil (not a good place to be a poor child) And follows Michiko one of those poor kids that grows up and ends up in prison but breaks out to find the only guy she ever loved. Along the way she rescues a 9/10 year old girl (Hatchin) who has the same tattoo as her and the story is the two of them being chased by tons of police and gangs while searching for the guy. 

I am really glad I saw this, thanks dj for the recommendation

OMG! if you want funny/Naked go see *Ladies Versus Butlers* (And I thought *Photon* was funny)


----------



## djisas (Jan 29, 2010)

you welkome...
There are many more great ones...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

saw ep 254 and 255 of Bleach...

254 was an EPIC waste of time.. 

255 was very good, make sure to see it to the very end (last 45 sec is funny)
(One thing I noticed was how much Ichigo had grown from the first ep to 255)


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

Spoiler



Bleach is a waste of time.  Might as well watch Inuyasha


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

People still watch Bleach.

This is my first post here, so I guess I will just do this.

This is the list so far.
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Mysteic


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

Binge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bleach is a waste of time.  Might as well watch Inuyasha



i think almost half of bleach is filler now...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> People still watch Bleach.
> 
> This is my first post here, so I guess I will just do this.
> 
> ...



What a cool ass list, some time when I have time I would like to make one of those too. (I have no idea all the stuff I have seen)

And Welcome


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, bleach is getting to be... I should stop watching it and get caught up with Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL, brotherhood can be watched in 1 evening u pansie ....Everyone knows only real men have seen all of  bleach...

I remember when it went off on this last tangent and saying that it sucked, however this filler/tangent turned out to be pretty fun to watch (except for ep 254)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

lol.. nah, when it gets evening.. I got maybe 3h to wach anime.. 20m animes... 12epi maybe.

so, it'll take a week.. Thank god I lost track at epi 26 instead of epi 2.. lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

My primary issue with Bleach was explanation for special attacks.  I hate it when the fight pauses and pulls out diagrams to describe how cool an attack is.....then it turns out to be pointless.  That is just insulting to waste my time like that.

Current recommendation from me to all is Gundam 00.  That show makes almost all other versions of Gundam look like complete crap.  Great from beginning to end.


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> My primary issue with Bleach was explanation for special attacks.  I hate it when the fight pauses and pulls out diagrams to describe how cool an attack is.....then it turns out to be pointless.  That is just insulting to waste my time like that.
> 
> Current recommendation from me to all is Gundam 00.  That show makes almost all other versions of Gundam look like complete crap.  Great from beginning to end.



Good recommendation. Gundam 00 is my favorite of the franchise. In high def it really is a visual masterpiece, and more fun to watch than Gundam Wing imho.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. nah, when it gets evening.. I got maybe 3h to wach anime.. 20m animes... 12epi maybe.
> 
> so, it'll take a week.. Thank god I lost track at epi 26 instead of epi 2.. lol



I keep telling you quit that dam job... nothing matters more than anime..
(when the family kicks you out come to Reno and hang out, we got legal hookers and free booze)

Il take a look at Gundam 00 too, thanks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I keep telling you quit that dam job... nothing matters more than anime..
> (when the family kicks you out come to Reno and hang out, we got legal hookers and free booze)
> 
> Il take a look at Gundam 00 too, thanks.





 I wish it was that simple... lol.. Hell, I could become a hooker there.. God knows...


Man, you haven't watched Gundam 00 yet.. Mk... Yeah, I see you don't listen to me anymore.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

Im still trying to finish Kenshin (I think I stopped at around ep77)










(Stupid modding took me away from anime for far too long)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Im still trying to finish Kenshin (I think I stopped at around ep77)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Anime is king.. but modding is GOD's work! 


I'll just watch anime over movies.. I just watched, well trying to watch the rest of, Gamer.. Man....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

I felt like I was behind due to some person stuff that took several months to sort out.  So ever since the month of October I have watched only anime and occasional movies.

Nine out of Ten, if you give me 3 anime you like, I can give you something else you would like just as much.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

My Cable company tried to sell me a TV package when I upgraded my Internet to 20meg.. I declined(and laughed), to me any interesting TV is on the net and honestly there is anime for every mood/taste whenever I want.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, I've watched a few movies in the past month that have made me almost stop watching hollywood movies all together.. Worst part it was great actors that just did crappy movies because of, and probably right on with it, Money... It's so crappy...

Watching FMA Brotherhood now.. was going to start Bakemonogatari, but I know I need to get caught up in FMA.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

Bake is really good too (Cool story)



TheLaughingMan said:


> Nine out of Ten, if you give me 3 anime you like, I can give you something else you would like just as much.


I have been REALLY spoiled by djisas (dj) He has been my guide so far and even though we dont always see eye to eye he has guided me to a ton of excellent stuff.

Im gonna tear my comp down to do a format this weekend but next week I will resume my quest. Glad you stopped by TheLaughingMan


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

lol i tried to upload a list of anime i've got, and it broke the forum  too big for one message

heres the more compact list, less information (completed/watched series only)



Spoiler



Complete Anime Series:
07-Ghost
Aa! Megami-sama!
Aa! Megami-sama! (2005)
Aa! Megami-sama! Sorezore no Tsubasa
Abenobashi Mahou Shoutengai
Air Gear
Air Master
Akane-iro ni Somaru Saka
Amatsuki
Appleseed (2004)
Appleseed Saga Ex Machina
Argento Soma
Aria the Natural
Aria the Origination
Ayakashi
Azumanga Daiou
Baccano!
Beck
Black Cat
Black Lagoon
Black Lagoon: The Second Barrage
Blassreiter
Bleach
Blood+
Bokura no
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan
Bounen no Xamdou
Busou Renkin
Byousoku 5 Centimeter
Casshern Sins
Chikyuu Shoujo Arjuna
Chobits
Chrno Crusade
Clannad
Clannad After Story
Claymore
Cluster Edge
Code Geass Hangyaku no Lelouch
Code Geass Hangyaku no Lelouch R2
Cowboy Bebop
Cowboy Bebop: Tengoku no Tobira
Darker than Black: Kuro no Keiyakusha
Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini
Death Note
Dennou Coil
Devil May Cry
Divergence Eve
DNA2: Dokoka de Nakushita Aitsu no Aitsu
DNA2: Dokoka de Nakushita Aitsu no Aitsu (1995)
Dragon Ball Kai
Druaga no Tou: the Aegis of Uruk
Druaga no Tou: the Sword of Uruk
Elementhunters
Elfen Lied
Erementar Gerad
Ergo Proxy
Eve no Jikan
Fate/Stay Night
Freedom
Fruits Basket
Fullmetal Panic!
Fullmetal Panic? Fumoffu
Fullmetal Panic! The Second Raid
Furi Kuri
Gakuen Alice
Ga-Rei: Zero
Gekijouban Aa! Megami-sama!
Gekijouban Bleach: Fade to Black Kimi no Na o Yobu
Gekijouban Bleach: Memories of Nobody
Gekijouban Bleach: The DiamondDust Rebellion Mouhitotsu no Hyourinmaru
Gekijouban Hagane no Renkinjutsushi: Shambala o Yuku Mono
Gekijouban Kara no Kyoukai: The Garden of Sinners
Gekijouban Naruto: Dai Koufun! Mikazuki-jima no Animal Panic Datte ba yo!
Gekijouban Naruto Shippuuden
Gekijouban Naruto Shippuuden: Kizuna
Genshiken 2
Ghost Hunt
Ginga Eiyuu Densetsu
Golden Boy
GTO
Gunslinger Girl
Gunslinger Girl: Il Teatrino
Gunslinger Girl: Il Teatrino OVA
Hachimitsu to Clover
.hack//SIGN
Hagane no Renkinjutsushi
Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (2009)
Haibane Renmei
Hayate no Gotoku!!
Hayate no Gotoku!! OVA
Heroic Age
Hikaru no Go
Hoshi no Koe
Howl no Ugoku Shiro
Ichigo Mashimaro
Innocence
Inukami!
Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari
Jin-Roh
Joshikousei
Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu
Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu Deluxe
Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu FINAL
Juuni Kokuki
Jyushin Enbu: Hero Tales
Kaiba
Kanon (2006)
Kekkaishi
Kiba
Kidou Senkan Nadesico
Kidou Senshi Gundam 00
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien
Kimi ni Todoke
Kino no Tabi: the Beautiful World
Kino no Tabi: the Beautiful World - life goes on
Koukaku Kidoutai S.A.C. 2nd GIG
Koukaku Kidoutai Stand Alone Complex
Koukaku Kidoutai Stand Alone Complex: Solid State Society
Koukyoushihen: Eureka Seven
Kurenai
Kyouran Kazoku Nikki
Kyoushoku Soukou Guyver (1989)
Kyoushoku Soukou Guyver II
Last Exile
Love Hina
Love Hina Christmas Special: Silent Eve
Lucky Star
Macross 7
Macross 7 Encore
Macross 7: Ginga ga Ore o Yonde Iru
Macross F
Macross Zero
Mahoromatic
Mahoromatic: Motto Utsukushii Mono
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Mahou Shoujo Tai Arusu
MAR
Michiko to Hatchin
Midori no Hibi
Misaki Chronicle: Divergence Eve
Monster
Mushishi
Nabari no Ou
Narutaru: Mukuro Naru Hoshi Tama Taru Ko
Naruto
Naruto Shippuuden
Natsume Yuujinchou
Negima!?
Negima!? Haru Special!?
NHK ni Youkoso!
Noein - Mou Hitori no Kimi e
Noir
Onegai Teacher
Onegai Twins
One Piece
One Piece (2000)
One Piece: Chinjuujima no Chopper Oukoku
One Piece: Dead end no Bouken
One Piece: Karakurijou no Mecha Kyohei
One Piece: Nejimaki Jima no Bouken
One Piece: Norowareta Seiken
One Piece: Omatsuri Danshaku to Himitsu no Shima
Ookami to Kohaku-iro no Yuuutsu
Ookami to Koushinryou
Ookami to Koushinryou II
Ouran Koukou Host Club
Pandora Hearts
Paprika
Persona: Trinity Soul
Planetes
RahXephon
RahXephon - Tagen Hensoukyoku
Rental Magica
R.O.D - Read or Die
R.O.D - the TV
Rozen Maiden
Rozen Maiden: Traumend
Rurouni Kenshin: Meiji Kenkaku Romantan
Rurouni Kenshin: Meiji Kenkaku Romantan - Tsuiokuhen
Rurouni Kenshin: Seisouhen
Samurai 7
Samurai Champloo
School Rumble
Scrapped Princess
Seirei no Moribito
Seitokai no Ichizon
Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi
Serial Experiments Lain
Shakugan no Shana
Shakugan no Shana II
Shakugan no Shana S
Shangri-La
Shigofumi
Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Ken`ichi
Shingetsutan Tsukihime
Shinkon Gattai Godannar!!
Shinreigari: Ghost Hound
Shinseiki Evangelion
Slayers Revolution
Sora o Kakeru Shoujo
Soukou Kihei Votoms: Pailsen Files
Soukou Kihei Votoms: The Last Red Shoulder
Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor
Soul Eater
Sousei no Aquarion
Speed Grapher
Starship Operators
Steamboy
Strike Witches (2008)
Sumomomo Momomo: Chijou Saikyou no Yome
Sunabouzu
Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu (2009)
Taiyou no Ko Esteban
Tears to Tiara
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Terra e... (2007)
Texhnolyze
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun
Toaru Majutsu no Index
Toki o Kakeru Shoujo
Top o Nerae!
Top o Nerae! 2
Trigun
Tsubasa Shunraiki
Utawarerumono
VanDread
VanDread the Second Stage
Vexille: 2077 Nihon Sakoku
Witchblade
Witch Hunter Robin
Wolf`s Rain
xxxHOLiC
xxxHOLiC: Kei
Zegapain
Zero no Tsukaima
Zero no Tsukaima: Futatsuki no Kishi
Zero no Tsukaima: Princess no Rondo


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL, thats so cool. 

When I started here about 6mos ago all the only anime I knew of was Naruto and Avatar(and I had probably only seen 1ep each of them). Now I look at ur list and I have seen/recognize over half of those, so that means there are TONS more to see.. Nice


(LOL, for me to make a list like that would take me the equivalent time to build a custom case from scratch)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, thats so cool.
> 
> When I started here about 6mos ago all the only anime I knew of was Naruto and Avatar(and I had probably only seen 1ep each of them). Now I look at ur list and I have seen/recognize over half of those, so that means there are TONS more to see.. Nice
> 
> ...



dont worry... thats just my first hard drive, let alone the other two 









and putting it in perspective, that list above is merely 850GB, *4%* of whats on anidb


----------



## MKmods (Jan 30, 2010)

when I started I liked Utawarerumono so much I kept thinking "there was no way I was gonna find stuff that good".. Than I saw Kurau, than Black Lagoon than Ride Back and then Kanon.. I keep finding great stuff thats even better so I am pretty psyched Im not gonna run out soon... AND.. they keep making more too!


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lol i tried to upload a list of anime i've got, and it broke the forum  too big for one message
> 
> heres the more compact list, less information (completed/watched series only)
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> dont worry... thats just my first hard drive, let alone the other two
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is dedication however you look at it! 

Like MK when I looked at your previous list, I go down with the mental note "seen it, seen it, seen it, must watch, seen it, seen it..."


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

24 more posts and we hit 4k posts. 

 to everyone that have joined. Laughingman, I'll add ya tomorrow. PM me the favorites and I know I won't forget.

Mussels:

Jaw drop.... That's all I can say.. 

DJ, lets see your list! And, others.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lol i tried to upload a list of anime i've got, and it broke the forum  too big for one message
> 
> heres the more compact list, less information (completed/watched series only)



Join me on MyAnimeList.net

After a few days of adding stuff, you can just post the link and people can look when they want and keep up with what you are currently watching.  You can also do comparisons based on what you and some else have both seen and your score for it.  It is a rather interesting way to see if you two like the same stuff.

I recommend it for everyone.  It was more useful than I thought for that simple reason.  It also helped me figure out the names of some stuff I seen, but forgot what to call it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Join me on MyAnimeList.net
> 
> After a few days of adding stuff, you can just post the link and people can look when they want and keep up with what you are currently watching.  You can also do comparisons based on what you and some else have both seen and your score for it.  It is a rather interesting way to see if you two like the same stuff.
> 
> I recommend it for everyone.  It was more useful than I thought for that simple reason.  It also helped me figure out the names of some stuff I seen, but forgot what to call it.



anidb works for me. it even has a client (AOM/anidb o' matic) that hashes and renames your files for you.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 30, 2010)

Good god Mussels... the only anime I like are ones with tentacles.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> anidb works for me. it even has a client (AOM/anidb o' matic) that hashes and renames your files for you.



Can i get a link to that


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Can i get a link to that



http://wiki.anidb.info/w/AniDB_O'Matic


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats cool.  I learned about MAL first.  You can import/export your database lists between the two.  That way if you are on both or switch, it is a no hassel deal.


----------



## djisas (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> People still watch Bleach.
> 
> This is my first post here, so I guess I will just do this.
> 
> ...



Not bad, you are a veteran i see...
Welkome to this little corner...



MKmods said:


> Bake is really good too (Cool story)
> 
> 
> I have been REALLY spoiled by djisas (dj) He has been my guide so far and even though we dont always see eye to eye he has guided me to a ton of excellent stuff.
> ...



You haven't seen 1/10 of what i can do...

here is my status:
My Anime
Want to see (32)
Seen some (36)
Seen all (751)
Will not finish (37)

Anyone want me to list it up??


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

djisas said:


> Not bad, you are a veteran i see...
> Welkome to this little corner...
> 
> 
> ...



List it, but I didn't know watching cartoons was a contest


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 30, 2010)

it is now!


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 30, 2010)

Since i found BBT, not all of it came from there.
Does ani db have like a sig maker thing or was that from another site ?	
2009-09-02 19:19:33 (4 months and 28 days ago)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

You know your hobby has gotten out of hand when there are websites solely dedicated to helping you make lists about it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just like Videogame BackLoggery


----------



## djisas (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You know your hobby has gotten out of hand when there are websites solely dedicated to helping you make lists about it.



Top signs that you watched to much anime:

You can actually say "hey I have a huge dvd collection 5,000 animes and ummm independence day"

Check this very old list...


----------



## MKmods (Jan 31, 2010)

I can see how you could have watched hundreds...What absolutely amazes me is there are so many that are so good.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Not a bad list.  It reminds me of the top 25 RPG cliches and the anime facts list.

The list on MAL should be longer, but there are several things I don't remember clearly enough to post as "watched" cause I don't remember most of it.  Also, I don't list the hentai....yet.

I am curious though.  I want to see djisas list.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 31, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am curious though.  I want to see djisas list.



loli,loli,loli.....

I saw Code Geass (ok) and was gonna see R2 but the reviews (and Wiki) make me not want to waste my time. I may see Wolfs Rain or PaniPoni Dash.

What I really want is something like Oh! my Goddess where the guy isant such a weinie.. is there such an anime? (light hearted, angels help out people kind) Ive seen a bunch of stuff with many people getting chopped up, mass slaughter etc and want to chill/smile a bit.. Thanks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

MKmods said:


> loli,loli,loli.....
> 
> I saw Code Geass (ok) and was gonna see R2 but the reviews (and Wiki) make me not want to waste my time. I may see Wolfs Rain or PaniPoni Dash.
> 
> What I really want is something like Oh! my Goddess where the guy isant such a weinie.. is there such an anime? (light hearted, angels help out people kind) Ive seen a bunch of stuff with many people getting chopped up, mass slaughter etc and want to chill/smile a bit.. Thanks



Light hearted and chill are easy.  Not a wienie is near impossible.  Let me check......harem anime......nope all male leads are complete wienies.

If you have not seen, you may like History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi, Zero no Tsukaima, and Golden Boy.  Those guys usually surrounded by hot girls (well only 2 for HSDK), but they are definitely not wienies. and Saito in Zero no Tsukaima actually tries to get in bed with some of the girls from time to time...you know...like an actual guy.


----------



## djisas (Jan 31, 2010)

I believe he has watched ZNTSM, kenichi was really good too...

R2 was awesomeness, it features on anidb top10 and even has won the 2008 arc award...
Dond read reviews before watching the real deal...

My list then, some stuff might be overated but thats how i rate stuff...



Spoiler



Want to see
comment remove Appleseed: Genesis (TV)
comment remove Aria the Origination (TV)
comment remove Aria the OVA ~Arietta~
comment remove Asobi ni Iku yo! (TV)
comment remove Black Lagoon (OAV)
comment remove Bungaku Shoujo (movie)
comment remove Eden of The East the Movie I: The King of Eden
comment remove Eden of The East the Movie II: Paradise Lost
comment remove Evangelion: 2.0 You Can [Not] Advance (movie)
comment remove Goku Sayonara Zetsubō Sensei (OAV)
comment remove Gunslinger Girl -Il Teatrino- (OAV)
comment remove Ikkitousen: Xtreme Xecutor (TV)
comment remove Kiddy Grade -Ignition- (movie 1)
comment remove Last War of Heavenloids and Akutoloids (movie)
comment remove Lime-iro Ryuukitan X (TV)
comment remove Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha The MOVIE 1st
comment remove Mitsudomoe (TV)
comment remove Musashi: The Dream of the Last Samurai (movie)
comment remove Nadia - Secret of Blue Water (TV)
comment remove Rebuild of Evangelion: 3.0 (movie)
comment remove Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ (TV)
comment remove Shin Koihime†Musō: Otome Tairan (TV)
comment remove Steamboy 2 (movie)
comment remove Summer Wars (movie)
comment remove Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann: Guren-hen (movie)
comment remove Trigun: Badlands Rumble (movie)
comment remove (The) Vanishment of Haruhi Suzumiya (movie)

Seen some	Rating
rate comment remove After... The Animation (OAV)	
rate comment remove AIKa ZERO (OAV)	
rate comment remove Akikan! (OAV)	
rate comment remove Aria the Natural (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Baka to Test to Shōkanjū (TV)	
rate comment remove Before Green Gables (TV)	
rate comment remove Bleach (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Burst Angel (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Chocotto Sister (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Chu-Bra!! (TV)	
rate comment remove Dance In The Vampire Bund (TV)	
rate comment remove Denpa teki na Kanojo (OAV)	
rate comment remove Durarara!! (TV)	
rate comment remove Fairy Tail (TV)	
rate comment remove Fantastic Children (TV)	
rate comment remove Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (TV)	
rate comment remove Hanamaru Kindergarten (TV)	
rate comment remove Hidamari Sketch × ☆☆☆ (TV)	
rate comment remove Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari (OAV)	
rate comment remove Katanagatari (TV)	
rate comment remove Kiddy Girl-and (TV)	
rate comment remove Kobato. (TV)	
rate comment remove Ladies versus Butlers! (TV)	
rate comment remove Letter Bee (TV)	
rate comment remove Mahō Sensei Negima! ~Mō Hitotsu no Sekai~ (OAV)	
rate comment remove MÄR (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Melancholy of Haruhi-chan Suzumiya (ONA)	
rate comment remove (Les) Misérables - Shoujo Cosette (TV)	
rate comment remove Nodame Cantabile: Finale (TV)	
rate comment remove Ōkamikakushi (TV)	
rate comment remove Otogi-Jushi Akazukin (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Seitokai no Ichizon (TV)	
rate comment remove Shakugan no Shana S (OAV)	
rate comment remove Shugo Chara! Party! (TV)	
rate comment remove (The) Snow Queen (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove So-Ra-No-Wo-To (TV)	
rate comment remove To Love-Ru (TV)	
rate comment remove Toaru Kagaku no Railgun (TV)	
rate comment remove Utawarerumono (OAV)	

Seen all	Rating
rate comment remove 07-Ghost (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove 11eyes (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove 3x3 Eyes (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove 3x3 Eyes Seima Densetsu (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove 5 Centimeters Per Second (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Adventures of Tom Sawyer (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Agent Aika (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Ah My Buddha (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ai Yori Aoshi (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ai Yori Aoshi ~Enishi~ (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove AIKa R-16: Virgin Mission (OAV)	Decent
rate comment remove Air (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Air (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Air Gear (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Air In Summer (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Aishiteruze Baby (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Akahori Gedou Hour Rabuge (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Akikan! (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Akira (movie)	Weak
rate comment remove Alien Nine (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Allison & Lillia (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Amaenaideyo!! Katsu!! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Amazing Nurse Nanako (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Ame to Shoujo to Watashi no Tegami (ONA)	Good
rate comment remove Amuri in Star Ocean (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Angel Links (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Angel Tales (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Angel's Egg (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Angelic Layer (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Angels in the Court (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Anne of Green Gables (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Another Lady Innocent (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Aoi Bungaku Series (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Appleseed (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Appleseed: Ex Machina (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Aquarion (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Aquarion: Wings of Betrayal (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ar Tonelico (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Aria the Animation (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Armitage III (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Armitage III Polymatrix (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Armitage: Dual-Matrix (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Asatte no Houkou (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Asu no Yoichi! (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Azumanga Daioh (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Azumanga Daioh - The Very Short Movie	Very good
rate comment remove Azumanga Web Daioh (ONA)	Excellent
rate comment remove Bakemonogatari (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Bakumatsu Kikansetsu Irohanihoheto (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Bamboo Blade (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Basilisk (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Basquash! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Battle Angel (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) Beast Player Erin (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Beat Angel Escalayer (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Best Student Council (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Betterman (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Binbou Shimai Monogatari (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Birdy the Mighty (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Birdy the Mighty Decode (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Birdy the Mighty Decode:02 (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Black Blood Brothers (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Black Cat (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Black Lagoon (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Black Lagoon: The Second Barrage (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Blade of the Immortal (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Blade of the Phantom Master (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Bleach the Movie: Memories of Nobody	Excellent
rate comment remove Bleach: Fade to Black - Kimi no Na o Yobu (movie 3)	Excellent
rate comment remove Bleach: The DiamondDust Rebellion - Mō Hitotsu no Hyōrinmaru (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Blood+ (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Blood: The Last Vampire (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Bludgeoning Angel Dokuro-chan (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Blue Seed (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Blue Seed Beyond (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Blue Submarine No.6 (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Body Transfer (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Boku wa Imōto ni Koi o Suru: Secret Sweethearts - Kono Koi wa Himitsu (OAV)	Decent
rate comment remove Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan Second (OAV)	
rate comment remove Boogiepop Phantom (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Brain Powered (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Brave Story (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Burn Up Excess (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Burn Up W (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Burst Angel: Infinity (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Bus Gamer (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Buso Renkin (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Can Can Bunny (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove CANAAN (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Candidate for Goddess (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Canvas2 ~Niji-iro no Sketch~ (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Cardcaptor Sakura (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Cardcaptor Sakura Movie 2: The Sealed Card	Excellent
rate comment remove Cardcaptor Sakura: The Movie	Excellent
rate comment remove Castle in the Sky (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove (The) Cat Returns (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Cencoroll (movie)	Good
rate comment remove Chaos;HEAd (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Charger Girl Ju-den Chan (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Chibits (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Chiko, Heiress of the Phantom Thief (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Chobits (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Chrome Shelled Regios (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Chrono Crusade (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Clannad (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Clannad (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Clannad After Story (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Claymore (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Clover (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion R2 (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Comic Party (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove (The) Cosmopolitan Prayers (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Cowboy Bebop (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Cowboy Bebop: The Movie	Excellent
rate comment remove Coyote Ragtime Show (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Cyber Team in Akihabara: The Movie	Good
rate comment remove Cyberteam in Akihabara (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove D.C. II: Da Capo II (TV)	Good
rate comment remove D.C. ~Da Capo~ (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove D.C.II S.S. ~Da Capo II Second Season~ (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove D.C.S.S. ~Da Capo Second Season~ (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove D.Gray-man (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove D.N.Angel (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Dai-Guard (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Darker than BLACK (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Darker Than Black: Ryūsei no Gemini (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove DearS (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Death Note (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Demon Prince Enma (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Demonbane (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Demonbane (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Den-noh Coil (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Desert Punk (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Destiny of the Shrine Maiden (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Detective Loki (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Diamond Daydreams (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Digimon Tamers (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Dirty Pair Flash (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Dirty Pair Flash 1 (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Dirty Pair Flash 2 (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove DNA² (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove DNA² (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Dogs: Bullets & Carnage (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Dojin Work (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Dragon Ball (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Dragon Ball GT (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Dragon Ball Z (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Dragon Half (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Dragon Pink (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Dvine[LUV] (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Eden of The East (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ef - a tale of melodies. (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Ef - a tale of memories (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Egao (special)	Very good
rate comment remove Eien no Aseria (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove El Cazador de la Bruja (TV)	Good
rate comment remove El Hazard - The Magnificent World (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove El Hazard 2 - The Magnificent World (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Elemental Gelade (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Elf ban Kakyuusei (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Elfen Lied (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Ellcia (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Emma: A Victorian Romance (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Emma: A Victorian Romance Second Act (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ergo Proxy (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Escaflowne: The Movie	Excellent
rate comment remove Evangelion: 1.0 You Are [Not] Alone (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Eve no Jikan (ONA)	Excellent
rate comment remove Excel Saga (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove F3 (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Fairy Musketeers (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) Familiar of Zero (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Fate/stay night (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Fencer of Minerva (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Figure 17 (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove First Squad (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove FLCL (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Forbidden Love (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Freedom (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Fruits Cup (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Full Metal Panic! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Fullmetal Alchemist (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Fullmetal Alchemist: Premium Collection (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie - Conqueror of Shamballa	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Futakoi (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Futakoi Alternative (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ga-Rei -Zero- (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight! (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Galaxy Angel (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Galaxy Angel A (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Galaxy Angel X (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Galaxy Angel Z (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Gasaraki (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gate Keepers (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gate Keepers 21 (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gedo Senki (movie)	Good
rate comment remove Gekiganger 3 (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Generator Gawl (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Genshiken (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Genshiken (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Genshiken 2 (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ghost Hound (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ghost Hunt (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ghost in the Shell (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - Individual Eleven (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - Tachikoma na Hibi (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - The Laughing Man (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex: Solid State Society (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ghost Slayers Ayashi (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Ghost Talker's Daydream (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gift ~eternal rainbow~ (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ginga no Uo URSA minor BLUE (OAV)	So-so
rate comment remove (The) Girl Who Leapt Through Time (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Girl's High (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Glassy Ocean: Kujira no Chouyaku (movie)	So-so
rate comment remove Gloria (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gokudo (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Golden Boy (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Goshūshō-sama Ninomiya-kun (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Grave of the Fireflies (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Great Teacher Onizuka (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Green Green (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Green Green (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Green Green Thirteen: Erolutions (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Guardian Hearts (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gunbuster (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Gunbuster 2 (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Gunbuster vs Diebuster Aim for the Top! The GATTAI!! Movie	Excellent
rate comment remove Gunslinger Girl (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Gunslinger Girl -Il Teatrino- (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Gunsmith Cats (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove GUNxSWORD (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Gurren Lagann (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove H2O ~Footprints in the Sand~ (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove .Hack//G.U. Trilogy (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove .Hack//GIFT (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove .Hack//Intermezzo (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove .Hack//Legend Of The Twilight (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove .Hack//Liminality (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove .Hack//Roots (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove .Hack//SIGN (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove .Hack//Unison (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Haibane Renmei (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Hanaukyo Maid Tai OAV	Excellent
rate comment remove Hanaukyo Maid Team: La Verite (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hanaukyo Maid-tai (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Hanbun no Tsuki ga Noboru Sora (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Hand Maid Mai (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hand Maid May (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Happy Lesson (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Happy Lesson Advanced (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Happy World! (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Haré+Guu (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Haré+Guu Deluxe (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Hatenkō Yugi (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Hatsuinu 2 The Animation - Strange Kind of Womans ~again~ (OAV)	Decent
rate comment remove Hatsuinu The Animation (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hatsukoi Limited (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hayate the Combat Butler (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hayate the Combat Butler!! (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hayate the Combat Butler!! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove He is my Master (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Hell Girl (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Hellsing (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Heroic Age (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Hidamari Sketch (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hidamari Sketch (special)	Very good
rate comment remove Hidamari Sketch × 365 (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Hidamari Sketch × 365 (special)	Very good
rate comment remove Higurashi no Naku Koroni Kai (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Higurashi no Naku Koroni Rei (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hininden Gausu (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Hitsuji no Uta (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hi・Me・Go・To (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Honey and Clover (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Honey and Clover II (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Hoshizora Kiseki (ONA)	Good
rate comment remove Howl's Moving Castle (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Hyakko (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove ICE (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ichigo 100% (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ichigo 100% (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ichigo Mashimaro (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ichigo Mashimaro Encore (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Iketeru Futari (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ikki Tousen (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ikkitousen: Dragon Destiny (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Ikkitousen: Great Guardians (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Immoral Sisters (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Immoral Sisters 2 (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Indian Summer (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Infinite Ryvius (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Innocent Venus (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Interlude (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Inukami! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ippatsu Kiki Musume (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Iria - Zeiram the Animation (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Iriya no Sora, UFO no Natsu (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Isshoni Training: Training with Hinako (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Izumo (OAV 2003)	Excellent
rate comment remove Izumo: Takeki Tsurugi no Senki (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Jigoku Shoujo Mitsuganae (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Jungle De Ikou! (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Jungle Wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu Final (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Jyu Oh Sei (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove K-ON! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kaette kita Court no Naka no Tenshi-tachi (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kage kara Mamoru! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kai Doh Maru (OAV)	Bad
rate comment remove Kakurenbo (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Kamen no Maid Guy (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Kamichu! (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Kamisama Kazoku (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kämpfer (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Kanamemo (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Kannagi: Crazy Shrine Maidens (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kanokon (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Kanokon ~Manatsu no Daishanikusai~ (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Kanon (TV 1/2002)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Kanon (TV 2/2006)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kanon Kazahana (special)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Kara no Kyoukai - the Garden of sinners (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Karakuri Ninja Girl (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Karas (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Karin (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kasimasi - Girl Meets Girl (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kasimasi - Girl Meets Girl (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kawarazaki-ke no Ichizoku 2 (OAV)	Decent
rate comment remove Kawarazaki-ke no Ichizoku The Animation (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Kekkaishi (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kemeko Deluxe! (TV)	Good
rate comment remove KenIchi the Mightiest Disciple (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kenko Zenrakei Suieibu Umisho (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Kiba (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kiddy Grade (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Kidou Shinsengumi Moeyo Ken (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kigurumi Sentai Quiltian (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kiki's Delivery Service (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kimi ga Aruji de Shitsuji ga Ore de (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Kimikiss pure rouge (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kino's Journey (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Kino's Travels - the Beautiful World: Byouki no Kuni -For You- (movie)	Good
rate comment remove Kino's Travels -life goes on.- (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kite (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kite Liberator (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kodomo no Jikan (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kodomo no Jikan Nigakki (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Koihime†Musō (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Koihime†Musō (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kujibiki Unbalance (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kujibiki Unbalance (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kure-nai (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kurokami The Animation (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kuroshitsuji (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kurozuka (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Kussetsu (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kyo no Gononi (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Kyo no Gononi (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kyōran Kazoku Nikki (TV)	
rate comment remove Labyrinth of Flames (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Lamune (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Last Exile (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove (The) Law of Ueki (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Lemon Angel Project (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Letter Bee: Light and Blue Night Fantasy (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Library War (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Like the Clouds, Like the Wind (special)	Good
rate comment remove Lime-iro Senkitan (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Lime-iro Senkitan: The South Island Dream Romantic Adventure (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Lost Universe (TV)	Very good (Spa.dub & Por.dub)
rate comment remove Love Hina (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Love Hina Again (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Love Hina Spring Special - I wish Your Dream	Excellent
rate comment remove Love Hina X'mas Special - Silent Eve	Excellent
rate comment remove Love Love? (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Lovely Complex (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Lucky Star (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Lucky Star OVA	Very good
rate comment remove Maburaho (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Macademi Wasshoi! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Macross Frontier (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Macross Zero (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Madlax (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Magic User's Club (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Magic User's Club (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha A's (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha StrikerS (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Magical Witch Punie-chan (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Magikano (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mahō Sensei Negima! ~Shiroki Tsubasa Ala Alba~ (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mahō Tsukai ni Taisetsu na Koto: Natsu no Sora (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Mahoraba ~Heartful days~ (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Mahoromatic - Automatic Maiden (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mahoromatic: Something More Beautiful (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mahoromatic: Summer Special	Excellent
rate comment remove Mahoromatic: Tadaima Okaeri (special)	Very good
rate comment remove Mahou Sensei Negima! OVA Haru	Excellent
rate comment remove Mahou Sensei Negima! OVA Natsu	Very good
rate comment remove Makai Senki Disgaea (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Maria Holic (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Maria Watches Over Us (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Maria-sama ga Miteru (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Maria-sama ga Miteru 4th Season (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Maria-sama ga Miteru ~Haru~ (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Maria-sama ni wa naisho (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Martian Successor Nadesico (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Martian Successor Nadesico: The Motion Picture - Prince of Darkness	Excellent
rate comment remove Master of Mosquiton (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Master of Mosquiton '99 (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove (The) Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (TV 2009 renewal)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) Melody of Oblivion (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mezzo (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mezzo Forte (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Michiko to Hatchin (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Midori Days (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Minami-ke (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Minami-ke: Okaeri (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Minami-ke: Okawari (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Miyori no Mori (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mizu no Kotoba (special)	Good
rate comment remove Mizuiro (OAV 2)	Good
rate comment remove Mizuiro (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove MoonPhase (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Moribito - Guardian of the Spirit (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Mouse (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Mune Kyun! Heartful Cafe (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Munto (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Munto 2: Beyond the Walls of Time (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Murder Princess (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Mushi-Shi (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove My Bride is a Mermaid (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove My My Mai (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove My Neighbor Totoro (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove My-HiME (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove My-Otome (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove My-Otome 0~S.ifr~ (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove My-Otome Zwei (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nabari no Ō (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Nagasarete Airantou (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Najica Blitz Tactics (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Nakoruru (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Natsume Yūjin-Chō (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Negima! (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Negima!? (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Neko no Shūkai (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Neon Genesis Evangelion (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Neon Genesis Evangelion: Death & Rebirth (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Neon Genesis Evangelion: The End of Evangelion (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove NieA_7 (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Night Head Genesis (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Night Shift Nurses: Experiment (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ninja Nonsense (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nishi no Yoki Majo - Astraea Testament (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Nodame Cantabile (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nodame Cantabile (live-action TV drama)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nodame Cantabile: Paris (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Noein - to your other self (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu: Purezza (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Noir (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Noiseman Sound Insect (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Now and Then, Here and There (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nurse Witch Komugi (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nurse Witch Komugi-Chan Magikarte Z (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Nyan Koi! (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Oh My Goddess! (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Oh! Edo Rocket (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Oku-sama wa Joshi Kousei (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Only Yesterday (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Origin ~Spirits of the Past~ (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Otoboku - maidens are falling for me! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ouran High School Host Club (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Outlaw Star (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Pale Cocoon (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Pandora Hearts (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Pani Poni Dash! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Paprika (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Paranoia Agent (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Pet Shop of Horrors (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Petite Cossette (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove PetoPeto-san (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Photon: The Idiot Adventures (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Pia Carrot (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Pia Carrot 2 (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Pia Carrot 2 DX (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Pia Carrot e Youkoso!! - Sayaka no Koi Monogatari (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Pilot Candidate (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Pita Ten (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove (The) Place Promised in Our Early Days (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Please Teacher! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Please Teacher! (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Please Twins! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Please Twins! (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Pom Poko (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Popotan (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Porco Rosso (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) Princess Blade (live-action movie 2001)	Excellent
rate comment remove Princess Minerva (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Princess Mononoke (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Pumpkin Scissors (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Puni Puni Poemy (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove R.O.D -The TV-	Excellent
rate comment remove Ragnarok The Animation (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove RahXephon (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Ramen Fighter Miki (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Ray (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Re: Cutie Honey (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Read or Die (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Real Drive (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove REC (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Record of Lodoss War (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Record of Lodoss War: Chronicles of the Heroic Knight (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Reideen (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Renkin 3-kyuu Magical? Pokahn (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Rideback (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Riding Bean (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove RIN ~Daughters of Mnemosyne~ (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Rizelmine (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Rosario + Vampire (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Rosario + Vampire Capu2 (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Rozen Maiden (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Rozen Maiden: Ouvertüre (special)	Excellent
rate comment remove Rozen Maiden: Träumend (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Rumbling Hearts (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Rurouni Kenshin (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove S-CRY-ed (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove S.A (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Saber Marionette J (TV)	Masterpiece (sub & Por.dub)
rate comment remove Saber Marionette J Again (OAV)	Masterpiece (sub & Por.dub)
rate comment remove Saber Marionette J to X (TV)	Masterpiece (sub & Por.dub)
rate comment remove Saber Marionette R (OAV)	Masterpiece (sub & Por.dub)
rate comment remove (The) Sacred Blacksmith (TV)	Good
rate comment remove SaiKano (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove SaiKano (live-action movie)	Very good
rate comment remove SaiKano: Another Love Song (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Saki (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Samurai Champloo (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Samurai Deeper Kyo (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Samurai Girl Real Bout High School (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Samurai X: Reflection (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Samurai X: Trust & Betrayal (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Sands of Destruction (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sayonara Zetsubō Sensei (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove School Rumble (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove School Rumble Sangakki (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove School Rumble: 2nd Semester (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove School Rumble: Extra Class (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Scrapped Princess (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Sekirei (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sengoku Basara (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Serial Experiments Lain (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Seto no Hanayome (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sexfriend (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Shakugan no Shana (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Shakugan no Shana (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Shakugan no Shana Second (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Shangri-La (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove She and Her Cat (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Shigofumi: Letters from the Departed (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Shikabane Hime: Aka (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Shikabane Hime: Kuro (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Shin Koihime†Musō (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Shinigami no Ballad: momo the girl god of death (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Shrine of the Morning Mist (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Shuffle! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Shuffle! Memories (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Shugo Chara! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Shugo Chara!! Doki— (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Silent Möbius (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Silent Möbius (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Simoun (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Sister Princess (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sister Princess: Re Pure (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sketchbook ~full color'S~ (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove (The) Sky Crawlers (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Sky Girls (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sky Girls (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Slayers (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Slayers - The Motion Picture	Very good
rate comment remove Slayers Evolution-R (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Slayers Excellent (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Slayers Gorgeous (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Slayers Great (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Slayers Next (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Slayers Premium (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Slayers Return (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Slayers Revolution (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Slayers Special (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Slayers Try (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Sola (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Solty Rei (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Someday's Dreamers (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Sora Kake Girl (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Sora no Otoshimono (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sora o Miageru Shōjo no Hitomi ni Utsuru Sekai (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Soreyuke! Gedou Otometai (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Soul Eater (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Soul Hunter (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) SoulTaker (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Speed Grapher (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Spice and Wolf (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Spice and Wolf II (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Spirit of Wonder (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Spirit of Wonder Scientific Boys Club (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Spirited Away (movie)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Stainless Night (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Steamboy (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Steel Angel Kurumi (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Steel Angel Kurumi 2 (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Steel Angel Kurumi Encore (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Steel Angel Kurumi Zero (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Stellvia (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Step Up Love Story (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove (The) Story of Little Monica (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) Story of Saiunkoku (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove (The) Story of Saiunkoku Second Series (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Strain: Strategic Armored Infantry (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Strait Jacket (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Strawberry Eggs (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Strawberry Marshmallow (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Strawberry Panic! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Street Fighter Alpha (movie)	Good
rate comment remove Street Fighter II V (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Strike Witches (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Strike Witches (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Suikoden Demon Century (OAV)	Decent
rate comment remove Sumomomo Momomo (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove (The) Super Dimension Fortress Macross: Do You Remember Love? (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Suzuka (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sweet Blue Flowers (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Sword of the Stranger (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tales of Eternia (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Tales of Phantasia (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tales of Symphonia the Animation (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Tales of the Abyss (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Tales of Titillation (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove TANK S.W.A.T. 01 (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Tayutama -Kiss on my Deity- (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Temptation (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tenamonya Voyagers (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tenchi in Tokyo (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tenchi Muyo Movie 1: Tenchi in Love	Excellent
rate comment remove Tenchi Muyo Movie 3: Tenchi Forever	Excellent
rate comment remove Tenchi Muyo! Ryo-Ohki (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tenchi Universe (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tenjho Tenge (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tenjho Tenge: Ultimate Fight (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tenshi na Konamaiki (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Texhnolyze (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove (The) Third: The Girl with the Blue Eye (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove This Ugly Yet Beautiful World (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Those Who Hunt Elves (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Those Who Hunt Elves 2 (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tide-Line Blue (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove To Heart (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove To Love-Ru (OAV)	
rate comment remove Toaru Majutsu no Index (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tokko (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tokyo Marble Chocolate (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tona-Gura! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Toradora! (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Triangle Heart ~Sweet Songs Forever~ (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Trigun (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Trinity Blood (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Trouble Evocation (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove True tears (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tsubasa RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE The Movie: Princess of the Birdcage Kingdom	Excellent
rate comment remove Tsubasa Tokyo Revelations (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tsubasa: RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tsubasa: Shunraiki (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tsuki ha Higashi ni Hi ha Nishi ni: Operation Sanctuary (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tsukihime, Lunar Legend (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Tsuyokiss - Cool×Sweet (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tweeny Witches (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Tweeny Witches: The Adventures (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove UFO Ultramaiden Valkyrie (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove UFO Ultramaiden Valkyrie 2: December Nocturne (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove UFO Ultramaiden Valkyrie 3: Bride of Celestial Souls' Day (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove UFO Ultramaiden Valkyrie 4: Banquet of Time, Dreams, and Galaxies (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Ultra Maniac (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Ultra Maniac (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~ (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Umineko no Naku Koro ni (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Utawarerumono (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Uta∽Kata (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Uta∽Kata (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Valkyria Chronicles (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Vampire Hunter (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Vampire Hunter D (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove Vampire Knight (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Vampire Knight Guilty (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Vampire Princess Miyu (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Vampire Princess Miyu (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Vandread (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Vandread Integral (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Vandread: The Second Stage (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Venus Versus Virus (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Video Girl Ai (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Virgin Fleet (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove (The) Vision of Escaflowne (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Voices of a Distant Star (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Wagaya no Oinarisama. (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Welcome to the NHK (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Wet Summer Days (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove When They Cry - Higurashi (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Whisper of the Heart (movie)	Excellent
rate comment remove White Album (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Wind: A Breath of Heart (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Wind: A Breath of Heart (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove (The) Wings of Honneamise (movie)	Very good
rate comment remove Winter Garden (special)	Very good
rate comment remove Witch Hunter Robin (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Wolf's Rain (TV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Wolf's Rain (OAV)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove (The) World of Narue (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Xam'd: Lost Memories (ONA)	Masterpiece
rate comment remove Xenosaga: The Animation (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove XXXHOLiC (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove XxxHOLiC: Kei (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove xxxHOLiC: Shunmuki (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Yami to Bōshi to Hon no Tabibito (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Yawaraka Sangokushi Tsukisase!! Ryofuko-chan (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Yoake Mae Yori Ruri Iro Na -Crescent Love- (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Yonna in the Solitary Fortress (movie)	
rate comment remove Yotsunoha (OAV)	Good
rate comment remove Younger Sister Juice (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Yume Tsukai (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Yumeria (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Zaion: I Wish You Were Here (TV)	Weak
rate comment remove Zan Sayonara Zetsubō Sensei (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Zero no Tsukaima: Futatsuki no Kishi (TV 2)	Very good
rate comment remove Zero no Tsukaima: Princess no Rondo (TV 3)	Very good
rate comment remove Zettai Seigi Love Pheromone (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Zettai Shonen (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Zoku Natsume Yūjin-Chō (TV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Zoku Sayonara Zetsubō Sensei (TV)	Excellent

Will not finish	Rating
rate comment remove Akane-Iro ni Somaru Saka (TV)	
rate comment remove Bincho-tan (TV)	Good
rate comment remove (Le) Chevalier D'Eon (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Deltora Quest (TV)	So-so
rate comment remove Demashitaa! Powerpuff Girls Z (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Digimon: Data Squad (TV)	So-so
rate comment remove Fancy Lala (TV)	
rate comment remove Flag (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Galaxy Angel Rune (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Gantz (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Grenadier (TV)	
rate comment remove Happiness! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Hellsing (OAV)	Excellent
rate comment remove Himawari! (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Kagihime Monogatari - Eikyuu Alice Rondo (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Kamichama Karin (TV)	
rate comment remove Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (TV)	
rate comment remove Kyoshiro to Towa no Sora (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Lovedol ~Lovely Idol~ (TV)	Decent
rate comment remove Moetan (TV)	
rate comment remove NANA (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Nanatsuiro Drops (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Princess Resurrection (TV)	
rate comment remove Prism Ark (TV)	
rate comment remove Saint October (TV)	
rate comment remove Shining Tears X Wind (TV)	So-so
rate comment remove Sora no Iro, Mizu no Iro (OAV)	
rate comment remove Soul Link (TV)	Good
rate comment remove _Summer (OAV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tactical Roar (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Tokimeki Memorial ~Only Love~ (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Tokyo Mew Mew (TV)	
rate comment remove (The) Tower of Druaga: the Aegis of Uruk (TV)	
rate comment remove Witchblade (TV)	Very good
rate comment remove Yomigaeru Sora - RESCUE WINGS - (TV)	Good
rate comment remove Zegapain (TV)	Good



This unedited, editing it to look pretty would take to much work to do...
I still remembered all of those...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't read reviews, it's an opinion of one person, it may not fits yours.

I think R2 is awesome too, I didn't like the drawing style at all, but the story got me watching. And it made me love the drawing styles after that..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the list.  I see I am far more brutal with ratings.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, even if it is arguably, completely wrong.

The only person I really trust for anime questions is Ask John at Animenation.com.  He and I seem to have the same likes and dislikes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hmm, wonder if we add the "spoiler" parts to the op, I can list them on there.. Can someone remind me in a week about that.. lol.. oh, the fun of working 6 15h days.. 


I just watched "Blood: The Last Vampire" Live action. I thought they did a good job at it. I'd watch it again.

I can still remember most of the anime's that I've seen.. But, I gotta have a refresher course on the name and theme to the anime.. That's my "key" targets to remember stuff..


----------



## Ammugonevil (Feb 1, 2010)

I can remember most of the anime ive watched in the last few years, however i cant even begin to start to name all of the animes i watched when i was younger....

ahh wait maybe i can remember a few..


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hmm, wonder if we add the "spoiler" parts to the op, I can list them on there.. Can someone remind me in a week about that.. lol.. oh, the fun of working 6 15h days..
> 
> 
> I just watched "Blood: The Last Vampire" Live action. I thought they did a good job at it. I'd watch it again.
> ...



Just watched Blood too, suprisingly it was a good watch. Always thought live action films of anime tends to be boring and lacking. This was an exception.

Also can you add Gantz to my favorite Manga. Just picked up from where the anime ends and I'm hooked.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 2, 2010)

ha ha im 4K
(congrats CS)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> ha ha im 4K
> (congrats CS)





Yeah, but I'm the 4k reposter.. 


Yeah, a lot of the "live action" anime's movies are.. different.. I did like Death Note LA's. It was good to watch..


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

The actor for L was pretty good, but the actor for Light is totally suck.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The actor for L was pretty good, but the actor for Light is totally suck.



I think, they should of grabbed a American actor instead of Japanese for Light's role.. Only because it would of worked with the dub, or how he looked via anime..


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think you know Bi Rain, but i think he would suit Light...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't think you know Bi Rain, but i think he would suit Light...



I do know Bi Rain and think he would suit Light very well.. I've seen a few movies due to hearing about him trying to get into american movies a few years back.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 2, 2010)

For some reason, I suddenly remember Gun Grave... Gonna watch it again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> For some reason, I suddenly remember Gun Grave... Gonna watch it again.



Great Anime. It jumped around a bit more then I wish, but it did bring it all to a good end. IMHO.

I kept on seeing bits and pieces so it took a while to know whats what till I could grab a dl of it.


 He, Grave,  makes me think of Wolfwood from Trigun. God, I loved that anime.. lol


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

Heh, love Trigun. Gun Grave not quite as much. 

Just finished watching Le Portrait De Petite Cossette from this thread's suggestions. Anyone can point me to more anime like that?


----------



## djisas (Feb 2, 2010)

The soultaker from the same creator...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I watched Soultaker all the way up to the last dvd.. I think Desert Punk just came out and I stopped wanting to finish.. 

It was a good anime.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 2, 2010)

I finally finished Kenshin that I did... (havent seen the ovas yet) It was funny because a long time ago I saw ep 1-75 but eng dub and grew to enjoy their voices.

I saw 76-95 but in Japanese with eng subs and It was hard for me to like Kenshin voiced by a girl. It still was a fun anime to watch.


----------



## djisas (Feb 2, 2010)

I got the same shock after years watching dragon ball dubbed and now in original...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

Trust and Betrayal 

I think you should watch that first.

I'm with Dj.. Dragonball was strange after seeing it dubbed for so long. Oh, so long ago.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Heh, love Trigun. Gun Grave not quite as much.
> 
> Just finished watching Le Portrait De Petite Cossette from this thread's suggestions. Anyone can point me to more anime like that?



Cossette was very good, have you seen Elfin Lied? And Dance In The Vampire Bund?


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Cossette was very good, have you seen Elfin Lied? And Dance In The Vampire Bund?



Yeah love Elfen, own the boxset. Watching Vampire Bund as well 



djisas said:


> I got the same shock after years watching dragon ball dubbed and now in original...



Tell me about it. I watched as a kid dubbed in spanish and when I saw Kai in japanese it was a shock. Such a weird voice in Kai though, hard to get used to.


----------



## djisas (Feb 2, 2010)

The DB dub's were really good, that why the anime reached a broad audience from kids to middle aged man, it was a fever...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Heh, love Trigun. Gun Grave not quite as much.
> 
> Just finished watching Le Portrait De Petite Cossette from this thread's suggestions. Anyone can point me to more anime like that?



How about Hell Girl (prequel) or Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 2, 2010)

Just finished Mnemosyne. Liked it a lot. A little heavy on the fan service, but it didn't detract from a well thought out story. I put it on the recommended list.


----------



## KieX (Feb 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> How about Hell Girl (prequel) or Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori?





Wile E said:


> Just finished Mnemosyne. Liked it a lot. A little heavy on the fan service, but it didn't detract from a well thought out story. I put it on the recommended list.



Cool, more stuff to watch!


----------



## djisas (Feb 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> How about Hell Girl (prequel) or Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori?



Futakomori was great, the last few episodes were like hell really came to the Earth with everyone going crazy...

There's also a 3rd season Mitsuganae, it was quite good as well...


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 3, 2010)

regexorcist,

Trigun
Bleach
Deathnote

I'm hooked


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

Regexorcist, I'll add ya in a bit to the op. 

I'm almost up to date with FMA Brotherhood.. Man... The twists their at on Episode 38...


----------



## djisas (Feb 3, 2010)

Wait until things start getting serious a couple episodes ahead...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 3, 2010)

I just finished the OVAs of Kenshin. *Samurai X: Reflection* was to me much better (a lot more adult oriented)

I wish there was more like that.(that was a sad ending I loved)

Tonight I am gonna start *Kuroshitsuji*


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

djisas said:


> Wait until things start getting serious a couple episodes ahead...





Yeah, I have watched 39 & 40.. tonight I'll watch the last 2 they have out


MK.. yeah, reflections was good.. but I loved the back story of Trust and Betrayal better.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 4, 2010)

Some of you might find this interesting...

Linux Mangaka is a desktop Linux distribution originally designed 
primarily for the fans of Japanese Manga and Anime.

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mangaka

http://animesoft.wordpress.com/


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

That's some cool stuff Reg. Thanks for posting it.

I'll have to add it to the op. 


I just finished watching episode 42 of FMA Brotherhood... DAMN... It's getting really good.. So.. should be another 10 episodes left?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> That's some cool stuff Reg. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> I'll have to add it to the op.
> 
> ...



i heard a few OVA's just came out as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i heard a few OVA's just came out as well



Oh man, I forgot I got those..

FMA Brotherhood: The Blind Alchemist 

FMA Brotherhood: Simple People

Gotta watch those tomorrow night.. I grabbed those a few nights ago..


----------



## MKmods (Feb 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Crest of the Stars and Banner of the Stars run the whole gamut, and I believe qualify as anime that all should watch. It has something for everyone.



OMG I saw *Crest of the Stars* last night and it totally made me lose track of time (almost impossible for me to do). I didnt move from that spot till I had seen all 13eps(Crest). It went by so fast I was incredibly sad it was over..

Than today while I was searching for who recommended it in the first place I saw the "Banner" in ur post and realized there is a "*Banner of the Stars*" and even a Banner2 and 3 and im honestly more excited than if I had just hit the lotto.

To watch the characters develop was an amazing experience for me.

Spectacular anime if character study is ur thing.


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

After a recommendation like that, I guess I must watch too


----------



## MKmods (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL.. I just found some reviews and apparently im not alone
(its so cool to find people with similar likes)
http://www.themanime.org/viewreview.php?id=416

Im thinking to those under 25 or so this may seem a bit slow, to the kids there is action but it wont be enough. 

But while I watched it I was focused on it and it alone, I didnt get food/snacks, drinks or anything till it was over and I realized it was 6:38am...(thank God I am my own boss)
I cant do the spoiler thing (im a bit incompetent) so I will shut up (I want to go on and on and on)


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

{spoiler} {/spoiler} where {} are []

Please do go on and on!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 4, 2010)

got it (CS tried before to help me but I am a bit slow)


Spoiler



thanks a lot KieX I finally got it



Read the review I linked to above ur post, I could NEVER come close to being that eloquent.(I would just screw up an amazing story)


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

MKmods said:


> trying
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



EPIC WIN! Now get reviewing!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 4, 2010)

one funny thing is when this started I almost turned it off. It begins with a battle in a strange language I had never heard before. I remember thinking what the hell am I wasting my time watching this (I missed the little box that said "Note: during this scene the characters are speaking Baronh, the Abh language. No translation")


Spoiler



it turns out the kids father is the president and gives up the whole planet without a fight and than runs away


 I remember thinking WTF?


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol, all those spoiler boxes are confusing me now. Gonna go read that review you linked then hopefully watch tonight.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> confusing


welcome to my world


----------



## KieX (Feb 4, 2010)

Hehe 

If anyone else keeps up with Manga versions: 

Bleach latest episode is a real surprise, must read!


Spoiler



Has Aizen finally been defeated?



Naruto latest episode concludes the most recent fight


Spoiler



Sasuke defeats Danzou and now moves onto Konoha. Also what the hell is Sakura thinking?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't keep up with Bleach or Naruto.  I like them not.

Thanks for reminding me.  I do need to get Saint Young Men, the new manga for Gantz, and possible Tenjo Tenge.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Hehe
> 
> If anyone else keeps up with Manga versions:
> 
> ...



do the animes follow the Manga versions?(I really like Bleach, ive seen up to ep255 so far)

how much further ahead is the manga from the anime?


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't keep up with Bleach or Naruto.  I like them not.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me.  I do need to get Saint Young Men, the new manga for Gantz, and possible Tenjo Tenge.



Just recently started with the Gantz manga, so far seems even more awesome than the anime.



MKmods said:


> do the animes follow the Manga versions?(I really like Bleach, ive seen up to ep255 so far)
> 
> how much further ahead is the manga from the anime?



Anime tends to follow quite true to the manga on both, but they're seriously behind atm. Naruto is closer, but then that's cos Bleach is 70% fillers nowadays.

Can't stand the fillers, it's what made me follow the manga instead. Naruto I'm gonna pick up again cos it's out of fillers IIRC. Can someone let me know when Bleach isn't in filler?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Can someone let me know when Bleach isn't in filler?



I thought it was gonna be 255 but at the very end where they have the funny part they mentioned sorry but it would be a bit longer.


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I thought it was gonna be 255 but at the very end where they have the funny part they mentioned sorry but it would be a bit longer.



My word! You see.. this seemingly endless quest to stuffing Bleach with fillers kills me a little inside. It was OK when I first got into anime. But now that I am used to watching entire seasons of stuff sans fillers I just can't cope with poor stories and frustrating waits for anything of interest.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

I have enjoyed this last filler but it has been so long I completely forgot what the main story was(I think Mussels even reminded me a couple of months back), and when Ichigos friends showed up a couple eps ago to me they didnt matter at all.

With all the other very good anime it is asking a bit much from the creators for all of us to endure this.(but I guess since I have seen 256eps so far I feel a bit "invested" so I will stick it out.

Thank god in the mean time for all the really good other stuff.


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2010)

Indeed. I really hope something of epic proportions come up this year. A gurren lagann, higashi no eden or dennou coil type of game changer.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

they even had an apology when the arc 'ended' asking the fans to bear with them through the ongoing filler.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

lol, yep that was it


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2010)

Give me another 30 episodes and I'll restart watching... Since I'm only on episode 201.. I know I'll be caught up in a few hours


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm.. maybe this will be the one to watch this year:

Black Rock Shooter
http://myanimelist.net/anime/7059/Black★Rock_Shooter

Certainly the artwork is indicative of something worth watching.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the artwork too, and isant Black Lagoon getting a new season?(or was it just a dream?)


EDIT: dam it looks like just an OVA
http://www.japanator.com/black-lagoon-season-3-ova-announced-10589.phtml


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey.. still something new.. could be more to come from that.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

lol like the guy says in the link, its better than nothing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> lol like the guy says in the link, its better than nothing.



yep. I'm still waiting on my second season of Desert Punk.. Even if it may never come around..



Now, for some strange stuff..

I was listening to Eminem's "beautiful" last night before going to bed.. When talks about hiding behind tears of a clown, makes me think of an anime.. lol


Jing: King of Bandits


I don't know why.. maybe the mask he wears in a episode just sticks out so far... lol..


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

I just read the reviews of that and it looked like it may be pretty fun.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I just read the reviews of that and it looked like it may be pretty fun.



It was a good anime. it made it to which i would watch it again only for how it was made via fantasy. I don't think some may like it, but I feel this.. If you like DnAngel, you'll like this.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen stuff that was awful to me (but others LOVED it) and stuff I went NUTTS over and Im sure others think Im crazy.

Back in the day we had to buy albums to listen to our favorite groups, they usually had 1 good song and 10 awful ones what a waste that was. Now a days to watch anime dosent cost much (free streaming FTW) so if something is awful so, il find another one.

nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2010)

Very true MK.. I remember when I would have to make sure that the singles that the group put out, would be good enough to want to spend the $20 on the album.. So, I'm with you man.


Anyone here seen "blue seed"?

I saw it when it first came out via us.. God, that was so long ago. But, great anime. I thought at lease. 

Makes me think that they looked at that for inuyasha's Character build


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I have seen stuff that was awful to me (but others LOVED it) and stuff I went NUTTS over and Im sure others think Im crazy.
> 
> Back in the day we had to buy albums to listen to our favorite groups, they usually had 1 good song and 10 awful ones what a waste that was. Now a days to watch anime dosent cost much (free streaming FTW) so if something is awful so, il find another one.
> 
> nothing ventured nothing gained.



Free streaming is killing the anime industry, kinda.  It provides a outlet for little known anime, unlicensed works, and at times can generate enough buzz to get stuff licensed; however, most places do not take them down once they are licensed.  That is a violation of the license, but no one does anything about it.

I try to pay for my anime when I can.  I will free stream to sample a series, but once I am sure I like it, I go buy it.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

I do too, I have a membership at Crunchyroll for that reason, the place I DL also pulls stuff that has been licensed.

In the beginning I didnt understand but now I do, but as computers and the internet evolve all the other industry's need to as well.

Another example is TV, I NEVER watch network TV any more as I switched to cable. Now I practically watch no cable either. I actually turned mine off and to get me to turn it back on they lowered my Cable TV bill to $4 a month for expanded cable.


----------



## human_error (Feb 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Can't stand the fillers, it's what made me follow the manga instead. Naruto I'm gonna pick up again cos it's out of fillers IIRC. Can someone let me know when Bleach isn't in filler?



I was hoping bleach would be coming out of filler in the last episode but the idiots have decided to extend the current arc even more. I swear i'll be lucky to see the end of this filler in my lifetime the way it is going  I'd not watched the last 3 episodes until tonight hoping i would see the end of the filler and the start of the aizen arc, but nooooo they just keep it going.

As for naruto i'm pleased they seem to be moving on with a proper story arc (though i am 2 episodes behind at the moment, will fix that now )


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Human error, you have made an error.  You are watching Bleach.  The solution to your dire emotional state about fluff is the stop watching Bleach, Naruto, and every other "Zombie anime" out there.  They need to know when it is time to take a final bow and say goodbye.

MKmods to answer an earlier question, Black Lagoon is getting a Season 3, possible season 4.  It is officially in the works and will continue the story from the end of season 2; however, it is currently on hold because the production studio stated "they have other projects they would like to finish before concentrating on BL: Third Barrage."


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> OMG I saw *Crest of the Stars* last night and it totally made me lose track of time (almost impossible for me to do). I didnt move from that spot till I had seen all 13eps(Crest). It went by so fast I was incredibly sad it was over..
> 
> Than today while I was searching for who recommended it in the first place I saw the "Banner" in ur post and realized there is a "*Banner of the Stars*" and even a Banner2 and 3 and im honestly more excited than if I had just hit the lotto.
> 
> ...



I figured you would appreciate it. I'm getting a good feel for your preferences now. Very similar to mine, with a slight lean to the lighter side.

Eureka 7 is another favorite of mine, if you haven't seen it. Starts a little slow, so bear with it a little. Gray Phantom (G-P) has the best version out there right now.


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I figured you would appreciate it. I'm getting a good feel for your preferences now. Very similar to mine, with a slight lean to the lighter side.
> 
> Eureka 7 is another favorite of mine, if you haven't seen it. Starts a little slow, so bear with it a little. Gray Phantom (G-P) has the best version out there right now.



E-7 seemed a little trendy for me and the fact that TTGL (Gurren Laggan) made it even more obvious that these series were sacrificing unique story/character development for something more formulaic.  The art was good... everything else was mediocre.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

E7 was far superior to Gurren. I never even bothered finishing GL. Can't even be compared really, different feel and executions altogether. E7 started out slow in development, but really took off later in the series.


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> E7 was far superior to Gurren. I never even bothered finishing GL. Can't even be compared really, different feel and executions altogether. E7 started out slow in development, but really took off later in the series.



Wile E, have you seen Skullman?


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Human error, you have made an error.  You are watching Bleach.  The solution to your dire emotional state about fluff is the stop watching Bleach, Naruto, and every other "Zombie anime" out there.  They need to know when it is time to take a final bow and say goodbye.



Bleach story is not terrible. The manga has a much better story line now than in the past. But those fillers are killing the anime. But you're right as well they are gonna have to kill it at some point. Manga is finishing up with Aizen arc, so maybe they should go into that King's key mystery, answer all the unknowns like Benihime's Bankai, Ichigo's father's past and then mercifully finish with a deserving good ending.

One can only wish 



Wile E said:


> E7 was far superior to Gurren. I never even bothered finishing GL. Can't even be compared really, different feel and executions altogether. E7 started out slow in development, but really took off later in the series.



I won't get into an argument, mainly because I'm too lazy to defend anything I like, but I really enjoyed Gurren Lagann. It took me a while to get into it, but if you get hooked it is a fun-packed fast-paced epic adventure.

But if you think E-7 is better then I'll give it a watch since all your other recommendations tend to be really good ones.


----------



## human_error (Feb 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Bleach story is not terrible.



Agreed. I like the main bleach arc too, only reason i keep up with the anime, there just sint justification for the filler at the moment - the bunt (sp?) filler arc gave them more than enough buffer time behind the manga (especially with how long the fights take these days).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

E-7 was only good to me until about episode 29ish I think.  Then they stated some BS that came out of left field and made no sense what so ever.  I will not detail so as not to spoil anything for others.

I truly enjoyed the series up until that point because it was a coming of age story with heart, character, and realism.  I know realism is weird to say about an anime with 5 story tall, transforming, air surfing robots, but it is true.  The characters do random normal stuff that made the whole thing surreal.  They have girlfriends that they hang out with, fight, and makeup like real couples.  The use the bathroom, something that is very rare in anime.  They go shopping, take days off, change clothes, etc.  It was beautifully done......until then threw it all away for that horrible last season of mess.

Gurren Lagann runs on pure adrenaline and badassery.  Your are right that you can't compare it to E-7 because it had an identity and stuck with it, unlike E-7 and its mid-series crisis.  TTGL is better anime that E-7 because it had character and was willing to stick to being what it was regardless of what any said about it.  Love it or hate it, you have got to respect it....cause it will probably hit you in the mouth if you don't.

I no longer argue anything about Zombie anime with its fans because it is a pointless fight.  I will say one thing.  I never said the story was terrible.  Those are your words, not mine.  I said the series needs to know when it is time to end it.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> E-7 was only good to me until about episode 29ish I think.  Then they stated some BS that came out of left field and made no sense what so ever.  I will not detail so as not to spoil anything for others.
> 
> I truly enjoyed the series up until that point because it was a coming of age story with heart, character, and realism.  I know realism is weird to say about an anime with 5 story tall, transforming, air surfing robots, but it is true.  The characters do random normal stuff that made the whole thing surreal.  They have girlfriends that they hang out with, fight, and makeup like real couples.  The use the bathroom, something that is very rare in anime.  They go shopping, take days off, change clothes, etc.  It was beautifully done......until then threw it all away for that horrible last season of mess.
> 
> ...


But people and situations changing, as such in e7, is also a fact of life, and therefore aids in it's realism, as far as the human condition is concerned. Most of the plot change beyond 29 made perfect sense to me, as they came closer to their goals, and became more focused on them, they changed. This happens to everyone in real life.

TTGL is only good if you want an anime with no real character development, and a very generic plot. Is it terrible? For someone that enjoys the need to think about a plot a little, yes. For someone that just wants action or pure pointless fun, not so much. All flash, no substance, so to speak.


Binge said:


> Wile E, have you seen Skullman?


No, not actually. Should I?


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I no longer argue anything about Zombie anime with its fans because it is a pointless fight.  I will say one thing.  *I never said the story was terrible*.  Those are your words, not mine.  I said the series needs to know when it is time to end it.



Sorry, didn't mean to infer you called it so. I used "not terrible" since it was more appropriate than any direct compliment such as "great" or "awesome".

Was just making my point that it's not so bad as to be killed off just yet.  I still think it has some juice left in it if the developers pull their heads together. I agree it has to end in the not too distant future, if only to go out with some dignity and not be rememberd as the series with so much stuffing it asploded.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

Bleach left dignity behind 100eps ago.


----------



## KieX (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Bleach left dignity behind 100eps ago.



Haha 

(I still hope it recovers it)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Bleach left dignity behind 100eps ago.



bleach took a shit in a hat, put on the hat, had shit dribble all over its face and its been sitting there smiling thinking its funny every since.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been too many pages since mentioned... Vampire Bund!!!!!!  ...love reading that....


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I love the artwork too, and isant Black Lagoon getting a new season?(or was it just a dream?)
> 
> 
> EDIT: dam it looks like just an OVA
> http://www.japanator.com/black-lagoon-season-3-ova-announced-10589.phtml



I think it's better this way. I don't want they put stupid filler on it just to wait for the manga.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> bleach took a shit in a hat, put on the hat, had shit dribble all over its face and its been sitting there smiling thinking its funny every since.



I'm just gonna wait till it's completely finished, then watch all the story arcs, and completely skip all the filler arcs. It has gone beyond completely retarded with filler at this point. And I'm still not gonna watch it if the real story keeps dragging on anyway. It's getting to be like a soap opera in plot. Skip watching for 2 seasons, and you can still pick up where they are within an episode. Completely predictable.

Naruto is just as bad. It was Inuyasha before that. 

Most of these anime can be trimmed down to 52-76 eps to get the story told very well, I'm willing to bet.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Most of these anime can be trimmed down to 52-76 eps to get the story told very well, I'm willing to bet.



I was thinking how cool it would be at 13 or 26 eps, same with Kenshin.

(It is tough for the writer/creator of an anime. He sits down and writes his ideas/feeling down that some exec (without a creative bone in his body) figures he can make money off it so he says "Keep Going" and turns the original concept into shit. The poor writer is screwed as even he has to pay bills. )


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> But people and situations changing, as such in e7, is also a fact of life, and therefore aids in it's realism, as far as the human condition is concerned. Most of the plot change beyond 29 made perfect sense to me, as they came closer to their goals, and became more focused on them, they changed. This happens to everyone in real life.
> 
> TTGL is only good if you want an anime with no real character development, and a very generic plot. Is it terrible? For someone that enjoys the need to think about a plot a little, yes. For someone that just wants action or pure pointless fun, not so much. All flash, no substance, so to speak.
> 
> No, not actually. Should I?



Skullman is something I can totally get behind, it was very fresh and original when I saw it about 8 months ago.  Great anime.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Their are anime that are much, much longer.  One Piece has more episodes than Bleach and Naruto at this point, I think.

I just wanted to say TTGL does have character development.  They love, they hurt, they cry, they grow as people.  I am glad you enjoyed E-7 and I hope others do as well, but I disagree that the new focus of the story was not completely random.

I am sure this is pointless, everyone seen Seirei no Moribito cause it was also very awesome.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

Binge said:


> Skullman is something I can totally get behind, it was very fresh and original when I saw it about 8 months ago.  Great anime.



Well, considering how you were spot on with Mnemosyne, I will be going to dowload this directly. I saw one called Skull Man (2 words) last night on Baka, done by Bones like E7. Is that the one I'm looking for?


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Well, considering how you were spot on with Mnemosyne, I will be going to dowload this directly. I saw one called Skull Man (2 words) last night on Baka, done by Bones like E7. Is that the one I'm looking for?



Yep for sure!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skull_Man

I figured you wouldn't mind this series because you described E7 as being slow to start, but you appreciated it picking up quickly.  I wasn't sure exactly when Skull Man grabbed my attention by the throat, but then I couldn't stop watching.  It happened sometime after the 3rd episode, but those first three are too important to skip.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Their are anime that are much, much longer.  One Piece has more episodes than Bleach and Naruto at this point, I think.
> 
> I just wanted to say TTGL does have character development.  They love, they hurt, they cry, they grow as people.  I am glad you enjoyed E-7 and I hope others do as well, but I disagree that the new focus of the story was not completely random.
> 
> I am sure this is pointless, everyone seen Seirei no Moribito cause it was also very awesome.


That''s not really character development. E7 and Moribito both walk all over TTGL in that area. And even if the focus change in E7 was completely random, who cares? Life throws curveballs, and they still managed to stitch it all together quite nicely. I don't care if the focus changes. Happens all the time in life.

Again tho, completely different styles of anime. Aside from both E7 and TTGL having mechs, they share nothing in common as far as genre is concerned. Not really directly comparable. TTGL is meant to be less serious, and as such, can't really be compared to an anime that is meant to be more serious.

But if your preference leans to the less serious, then hey, more power to you. A lot of people are like that, and there's quite simpoly nothing wrong with that.

I lean towards a more serious approach, with a healthy dose of slice of life thrown in. Nothing wrong with that either, from my perspective. I also prefer anime in which I can connect/relate to the characters.


Binge said:


> Yep for sure!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skull_Man
> 
> I figured you wouldn't mind this series because you described E7 as being slow to start, but you appreciated it picking up quickly.  I wasn't sure exactly when Skull Man grabbed my attention by the throat, but then I couldn't stop watching.  It happened sometime after the 3rd episode, but those first three are too important to skip.


Excellent. Grabbing it now.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG *Dance in the Vampire Bund* has been REALLY good but ep 5 makes it even better (there is a lot going on in 5)


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

MKmods said:


> OMG *Dance in the Vampire Bund* has been REALLY good but ep 5 makes it even better (there is a lot going on in 5)



You guys are killing me with this. I can't wait till its done.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

I am so FRICKEN buying Dance in the Vamp if it comes on Blue Ray



Spoiler



Mina seemed so sweet last ep, this time you feel how not sweet she can be, lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 5, 2010)

Kamina :"WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM??!"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That''s not really character development. E7 and Moribito both walk all over TTGL in that area. And even if the focus change in E7 was completely random, who cares? Life throws curveballs, and they still managed to stitch it all together quite nicely. I don't care if the focus changes. Happens all the time in life.
> 
> Again tho, completely different styles of anime. Aside from both E7 and TTGL having mechs, they share nothing in common as far as genre is concerned. Not really directly comparable. TTGL is meant to be less serious, and as such, can't really be compared to an anime that is meant to be more serious.
> 
> ...



Not sure what made you think I was comparing the two anime or I said TTGL was better or worse than anything.  You started that, not me.  I posted two separate comments in one post about two things others have said.  You are getting a little too defensive on this completely none issue.

You didn't finish TTGL if I am not mistake.  I believe you said you couldn't get into it, so I am not sure how you can say what it does and does not have.

Also, I was bringing up SnM to change the subject, not twist it into that as well.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 5, 2010)

i think Gurren Lagann was a brilliant series,every episode just keeps getting better.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 5, 2010)

I was going through my stuff and i have that, once I finish up the rest of Banner of the Stars im gonna watch it. Thanks


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 5, 2010)

each episode just keeps getting better and it is consistence theirs no F*cking about and crappy episode all of it is good,each episode follow one after another.
Its a great series definitely worth the watch.

"GURREN LAGANNNNN! WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!!"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2010)

I liked how the managed to integrate the theme of Spirals into everything.  Even how the series kept spiraling more and more out of control.

New Subject:

For those who have not seen Seirei no Moribito.  It is one of the best IMO.  It has great animation, fluid fight scenes, truly memorable characters, and one of the most bad ass women in anime, Balsa the Spear Wielder.  It also has a very human element were people react to situations like they should in the time period considering their position in the matter.  Not with some superficial person mission bull...except for maybe 2 people in very specific situations.

If you like girls with weapons, anime set in fantasy feudal Japan, or hot older women, anime in general, you need to give this a try.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For those who have not seen Seirei no Moribito.  It is one of the best IMO.  It has great animation, fluid fight scenes, truly memorable characters, and one of the most bad ass women in anime, Balsa the Spear Wielder.  It also has a very human element were people react to situations like they should in the time period considering their position in the matter.  Not with some superficial person mission bull...except for maybe 2 people in very specific situations.
> 
> If you like girls with weapons, anime set in fantasy feudal Japan, or hot older women, anime in general, you need to give this a try.



I liked it enough to buy the DVD for my collection with Utawarerumono back in the beginning of my anime career (lol, like 6 mos ago). It was an excellent anime and Balsa just plain kicks ass.


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Speaking on gurren, just got from bss the second movie, just need time to watch them both...

Mark i have planed an article on gainax for the orb, something like i did with Katsuiro Otomo but a little better, one of the anime recommendations of that studio is exactly this guren laggann we talkin bout...

Dont forget to watch freedom, get it in full 1080i from thora's...

Also for those talking about moribito i think you should take a look at mushishi, it's got none of that kickass action, but its got a lot more to it...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 6, 2010)

I am watching* Freedom* right now in 1080P and its excellent. (beautiful animation and sound) and the characters are a lot easier to watch than the punks in *Akira* (but the quality of it in 1080p was excellent too)

Thanks much

You have mentioned *Mushishi* many times and even Mwu but I keep getting sidetracked. Il try and focus better


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I am watching Freedom right now in 1080P and its excellent. (beautiful animation and sound) and the characters are a lot easier to watch than the punks in Akira (but the quality of it in 1080p was excellent too)
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> You have mentioned mushishi many times and even Mwu but I keep getting sidetracked. Il try and focus better



Never actually watched akira remastered, not on dvd or even bd as recently made into, just dubbed and on tv...

The movie was pretty good, but that transformation sequence kinda turned me off...
Maybe, just maybe i should watch it again...

Mushishi??
Thought you'd be done with that already...
And there's wolfs rain too...

So much to watch so little time...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL, I am so behind...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried to get a hold of Mushishi at one point, but could never find all of it.  I would come up empty, or find some online shop that had like some of it, but not all of it.  Then I just decided to wait a little while to look again.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Mushishsi by niizk is definitly the better version out there and its easy to get...
Mb i should get those hq dvd rips too, i only watched the tv rips by c1 if i remember right...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> "GURREN LAGANNNNN! WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!!"



I just saw ep1 and that line makes more sense to me now. I just saw ep1 and this has a bit of the feel of *Photon: The Idiot Adventures* but magnified 10X


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not sure what made you think I was comparing the two anime or I said TTGL was better or worse than anything.  You started that, not me.  I posted two separate comments in one post about two things others have said.  You are getting a little too defensive on this completely none issue.
> 
> You didn't finish TTGL if I am not mistake.  I believe you said you couldn't get into it, so I am not sure how you can say what it does and does not have.
> 
> Also, I was bringing up SnM to change the subject, not twist it into that as well.



I watched about 10eps to give it a chance.

I wasn't getting defensive. I thought it was a good debate we were having. 

But your first post on the matter did come across as comparing them.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I liked how the managed to integrate the theme of Spirals into everything.  Even how the series kept spiraling more and more out of control.
> 
> New Subject:
> 
> ...



Fully agree with Moribito. Truly a great.



MKmods said:


> I am watching* Freedom* right now in 1080P and its excellent. (beautiful animation and sound) and the characters are a lot easier to watch than the punks in *Akira* (but the quality of it in 1080p was excellent too)
> 
> Thanks much
> 
> You have mentioned *Mushishi* many times and even Mwu but I keep getting sidetracked. Il try and focus better



Freedom is quite excellent. I could've sworn I got you to watch that one already tho. Meh, my mind must be going at my old age. lol.

Gotta look into this Mushishi myself.

How you liking Banner? 

Found a movie you might enjoy as well. Gin-iro no kami no Agito. Also known as Origin - Spirits of the Past


----------



## MKmods (Feb 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How you liking Banner?



well I freaked over Crest(FTW!) Banner 1 is ok (I kind of feel like they should have stopped with Crest)

I am on the last 4 eps of *Banner of the Stars* 1 and will see some of 2 tonight.

But in the back of my mind I really want to see *Tengen Toppa  Gurren Lagann
*


----------



## KieX (Feb 6, 2010)

Just been reading the nice number of posts I missed whilst I was out. Here's my two cents:

*TTGL* took me a few attemps to watch. At first it really is a hate/love thing because it's quite over the top right from the start. But once you're hooked it really is one hell of an exciting anime to watch. One of those that kept me jumping from my seat in cheer and jubilation as each new epic scene was underway.

*Moribito* and *Mushishi* absolute treat to watch. Moribito I watched after Kenshin since the synopsis was one of the closest (wandering warrior). Very different, but none the less one of those timeless gems of an anime. Mushishi I watched this summer, and it has great atmosphere, the soundtrack and artwork really take you in, with of course a story that is first rate.

This season *Dance in the Vampire Bund* is being every bit the anime *Dullahalla!* isn't.

Given thanks to everyone who's posted about these fantastic titles. And also picked up *Freedom*, *Wolf's Rain* and *Banner of the stars* for my "to watch".

Anime Nation is good Club that it is


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just been reading the nice number of posts I missed whilst I was out. Here's my two cents:
> 
> *TTGL* took me a few attemps to watch. At first it really is a hate/love thing because it's quite over the top right from the start. But once you're hooked it really is one hell of an exciting anime to watch. One of those that kept me jumping from my seat in cheer and jubilation as each new epic scene was underway.
> 
> ...



Before you watch Banner of the Stars, you need to pick up and watch *Crest* of the Stars. It's the first of the series.


----------



## KieX (Feb 6, 2010)

OK, cool will do, thanks for letting me know


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I watched about 10eps to give it a chance.
> 
> I wasn't getting defensive. I thought it was a good debate we were having.
> 
> ...



Speaking of gin-iro, here's a review by yours truly...
http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?content.17


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

currently watching 'Dance In The Vampire Bund' - Because Im a bit of a lolicon ^_^


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am currently watching Gundam-X great series but it sucks they had to end it so quick with only 39 episodes or so.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

there could be a new gundam series out soon according to AniDB.

but people arent too happy that is another 'universal Century' series


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there could be a new gundam series out soon according to AniDB.
> 
> but people arent too happy that is another 'universal Century' series



Yep going to be a new one and it will be starting in a few days.



> Gundam Unicorn will air its first episode in Japan on February 20, 2010, the series will consist of 6 OVA’s.
> 
> Set 3 years after the events of Char’s Counterattack, a young man is caught in a deadly conflict between the Earth Federation and Terrorist Organization “The Sleeved” as they battle for an object that is said to have changed the course of Human history. Based on the Novel written by popular Japanese author Harutoshi Fukui
> 
> ...



3 years after Chars.. Can't wait to see the first ova.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there could be a new gundam series out soon according to AniDB.
> 
> but people arent too happy that is another 'universal Century' series



I don't have any issues with universal century since most of the best gundam series is based in that era like Zeta gundam.
I am looking forward to gundam unicorn though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I don't have any issues with universal century since most of the best gundam series is based in that era like Zeta gundam



I'm with you. If your a die hard gundam fan, then you know how 0080 and Char's is, what most people will say, the stable series for Gundam. I'm happy with the way they went. I all ways wondered how it would look if they redid Chars Counterattack now.. The color and textures they can give to it..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

now if they re-made char's counterattack into todays animation it be total kick ass.
the 1st gundam was brilliant too it had quite abit of an twist with like Amuro meeting lalah but he loved her and char loved her too...And the battle was epic.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> now if they re-made char's counterattack into todays animation it be total kick ass.
> the 1st gundam was brilliant too it had quite abit of an twist with like Amuro meeting lalah but he loved her and char loved her too...And the battle was epic.



Very true. The remake would be very sweet! I need to try and watch Gundam Seed.. after the first "movie" came out, I stopped watching it..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

Gundam Seed storyline is very similar to original Gundam series like...
Arch Angel= White Base
Kira Yamato(Coordinator for Earth Alliance)= Amuro Ray(Newtype for Earth Alliance)
Strike Gundam= RX-78 Gundam
Earth Alliance vs ZAFT (Zeon*Space Colonies*)

Now G Gundam was an epic series,i like the concept of a Gundam Vs Gundam and each country has their own gundam representative


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Gundam Seed storyline is very similar to original Gundam series like...
> Arch Angel= White Base
> Kira Yamato(Coordinator for Earth Alliance)= Amuro Ray(Newtype for Earth Alliance)
> Strike Gundam= RX-78 Gundam
> ...



Yeah, Seed does have a lot going for them like the orig. 

G gundam was epic. It made me think of Zoids every time I watched it. Oh, the good old days..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, Seed does have a lot going for them like the orig.
> 
> G gundam was epic. It made me think of Zoids every time I watched it. Oh, the good old days..


I sure have watched Guindam series in a bizarre order:
Gundam Wing->Gundam Seed->Seed Destiny->G Gundam,Gundam X(watched half of it at the time but now i am finishing it off)->Zeta Gundam-> original Gundam->char's attack

lol last time i have watched G gundam was like 2-3(17 now) years ago and i loved it,it does remind me of Zoids Century Zero,Zoids is a good anime series too i might add specially Zoids Chaotic Century and Guardian Force.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, Zoids was great. i enjoyed watching it all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

the thing with Gundam Unicorn - the models have been out for YEARS but mainly as special editions or something similar to the '.Ka' series models. so im very curious as to why its taken them this long before coming out with just 6 or 7ep OVA.

Gundam Wing was also the first series i ever watched.


I reckon that Gundam F91 needs a re-make. ya'll probably know that F91 was originally meant to span at least 20-30eps but theres talk that there was an internal despute between the voice actors & a lot of them ended up leaving & the studio just didnt have the budget to carry on with production (or something simillar) so they did what they could & crushed about 10-15eps down into a 1hr movie. Gundam F91 is probably the most underrated Gundam ever but it was such a technological advancement over the older RX series. they need to get as much as the original crew back together as they can, sit down & rewrite it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

The reason, probably, why it took so long. You got the thought of 00 coming out, so they had the feeling that it was going to make everything good. Also, just now thinking as I type, they had a "remake" of Char's Counterattack not to long ago. Could be waiting for that to come out, make it fresh again in everyone's mind and boom.. a story of 3 years later.. 

Just what my thoughts are.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

blah - if i was eligable for custom title - id put 'Resident Gundam Fanatic'


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I watched about 10eps to give it a chance.
> 
> I wasn't getting defensive. I thought it was a good debate we were having.



Well 10 episodes is enough to see if you like something or not.  Glad you gave it a chance, sorry it wasn't for you.

I don't like to get into debate on general forums like this as this discussion started with someone who has not seen E-7.  The debate something we would have to reveal too much about that series and I don't really want to ruin it for that guy or have this page covered in "Spoiler" boxes.

I have not seen Crest of Stars, or any anime with "of Stars" in the title.....i think.  I have never heard of Freedom.  I think I will give Monster a shot, but I don't think I am going to like it.  I am on Episode 50 of Ippo so I will need something new soon....ignoring the fact I have the first 4 episodes of like 8 different series (my standard sampler) and 2 complete series I own that have not even been touched.

kurosagi01 those simularities were not accident.  The Gundam Seed was suppose to be a "new" version of the original series.  It was a sudo graphics update.  Gundam 00 is also parallel to Gundam Wing in the same way, but I have a hard time with that parallel.  While it may be true from productions standpoint, there differences between the two are why I love Gundam 00 and Wing gets under my skin in a bad way.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you ever said anything and later on REALLY wished you hadent


MKmods said:


> today while I was searching for who recommended it in the first place I saw the "Banner" in ur post and realized there is a "*Banner of the Stars*" and even a Banner2 and 3 and im honestly more excited than if I had just hit the lotto



Well to me *Crest of the Stars* was spectactular and at the top of my Best of List. 

Last 2 nights I saw all 3 seasons of *Banner of the Stars* patiently hoping it would get better and it just kept getting worse.
All 3 seasons of banner of the Stars was a chore to watch. 

Definitely not recommended (Banner series)...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the thing with Gundam Unicorn - the models have been out for YEARS but mainly as special editions or something similar to the '.Ka' series models. so im very curious as to why its taken them this long before coming out with just 6 or 7ep OVA.
> 
> Gundam Wing was also the first series i ever watched.
> 
> ...




F91 gundam was a brilliant OVA i loved F91 aswell amazing machine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

What I loved.. Gundam wise that I thought should of got more attention. Besides F91... Astray ones..


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Eva's better than gundams, even gurren lagann's better...

"trying to start a war..."


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> Eva's better than gundams, even gurren lagann's better...
> 
> "trying to start a war..."



If only Eva had more then what they did... I do love eva... Just wish they had more to it.. Even though that it was enough to watch over and over again.. 

Now Gurren.. yeah, lets see more! 


If anyone wants to debate, I'm all for it. If you fight.. Mussels probably wouldn't mind a to start... Infraction SUNDAY.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> Eva's better than gundams, even gurren lagann's better...
> 
> "trying to start a war..."



Well EVA is definitely a brilliant TV series and it is probably better than gundam in terms of plot and storyline i agree.
Utada Hikaru - Beautiful World FTW


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

I mean the mechs not the anime, EVA VS Gundamn, this started countless flame wars in countless forums...
Even i been on a few myself...

I like utada hikaru, evanescence vocalist totally sounds like her...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

I disagree because the all most powerful mech that has been created has to be Orbital Frames from Zone of the Enders in my opinion.


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Could it beat a berserk eva 01??
Well that thing probably is something like a macross ship, huge...

Have you mech guys watched gunbuster and diebuster??
You really should...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

I've seen Gunbuster but not Diebuster... something I need to watch.. 

Zone... Man that is some good stuff.. 

But yeah, there has been some real "worded" debates over what is better... Man, where is a fighting game for all anime mechs? that's what we need!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> Could it beat a berserk eva 01??
> Well that thing probably is something like a macross ship, huge...
> 
> Have you mech guys watched gunbuster and diebuster??
> You really should...



can berserk eva 01 travel faster speed of light?? no i don't think so
Can berserk eva 01 charge huge energy balls in seconds no i don't think so.
can berserk eva 01 summon weapons from a gravity hole thing(vector trap) to bring out weapons no i don't think so.
can berserk eva 01 fly? no i dont i think so.
Jehuty:





Anubis


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Classics for you guys:

Nadesico and vandread, not quite mech anime but close, they are both really good anime...
Also not so classic but still great is stelvia of the universe, really good stuff...
Infinite Ryvius is another excellent anime within the genre, i watched this two last animes quite close to each other and i loved them both...

Sousei no aquarion is good mech anime too, with orgasmic gattai sequences and lots of mithology... review here http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?content.10

Kurosagi: it has the loginus spear, positron cannon and A-T field... And those look like toys...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

Vandread was a really good anime. I've seen it a few times over


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

and Jehuty and Anubis can fire lasers from there own hand unlimitedly,Jehuty has a blade mounted on its arm like the Guyver and Anubis has a spear.
Jehuty and Anubis has a barrier that surrounds them automatically.

If you played Zone of the enders you will see that Jehuty and Anubis are overkill machines.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

Guyver.. now that's some bio-booster armor for ya!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Guyver.. now that's some bio-booster armor for ya!



Totally agree Guyver is awesome series..i want guyver 2 figure right now anyone know a website selling it in UK??

They should really make a 2nd season theres enough manga chapter to make a 2nd season


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Totally agree Guyver is awesome series..i want guyver 2 figure right now anyone know a website selling it in UK??
> 
> They should really make a 2nd season theres enough manga chapter to make a 2nd season



There was enough to make a lot more then what they made.. Even the live action, which I loved (don't hate ), made it to which there could be even more.. LOTS more. 

Man, I wish there was more.. I loved the remastering of the series!


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Im itching to further add fuel to the fire but i dont want to really start a war with you gundamn fanboys...

But honestly im not big fun of mech anime, although i watched plenty, im more of a fan of macross series than gundamn, i really dont like them, at all, its like there are no limits creating gundams, they shoot laser from every whole they have and dig weapons from other dimensions...
Thats why i love EVA's. they are more down to earth, the same with macross, most of the times they just fight with small jet's that transform into mechs...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

you lot are forgetting Armored Core - I hear that is being made into an anime


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Now thats something an eva could easily beat...
Has anyone of you watched the transformers when you were younger??
I used to in early 90's late 80's...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

i have watched the original recently really like it.
Armored Core 5 coming soon i believe purchasing that game definitely.
And i found the Guyver II figure YAY although its £70-80 including shipping for me..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290389589658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2010)

MECH BATTLE!!!!

Ok, Gurren Lagann has to be excluded for this, because it can warp reality and that is just unfair.

The Eva units are handicapped because of the tether and they are ground units only.  While the Sniper rifle can help, Gundams and The Orbital Frames for ZoE can fly and fast.

Anubis vs. Gundam GN-0000 00 would be a good fight.  I will give a slight edge to GN-00 because I think it has much higher acceleration.

I am not a Gundam fanboy.  I could care less.  Loved Eva for having more realistic mechs.  I also love Gundam 00 for have realistic reasons for most everything.  All they really have over the other mobile suits in the series is a far superior engine and energy weapons (the later of which is taken away).

As far as Eva vs. Nine Breaker from AC.  Eva all the way through tactics.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> F91 gundam was a brilliant OVA i loved F91 aswell amazing machine.



Ive piloted F91 in Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 - I love it is pretty agile & does a fair amount of damage but the only negative is it doesnt transform into flightmode like Wing, Wing Zero or Zeta/ZZ Zeta & Epyon




Cold Storm said:


> What I loved.. Gundam wise that I thought should of got more attention. Besides F91... Astray ones..



the astray ones are a little harder to explain somewhat - from what i read - they were supposed to be a continuation of Seed/Seed Destiny. same as stargazer (I still dont understand that series..... 3 episodes that explain fuck all other then the release of stargazer gundam)


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2010)

Gurren Laggan has drills the size of kamina's ego, they should pus at least a scratch on one of those shiny armors...

Oh i remember it getting like planetary size or something by the last few episodes...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> MECH BATTLE!!!!
> 
> Ok, Gurren Lagann has to be excluded for this, because it can warp reality and that is just unfair.
> 
> ...



Well Anubis can always zero shift but it would be a good battle but if you think about it,Anubis can countlessly use his speed without worrying much of losing energy while 00 Gundam/Riser Trans-am/burst will only last a while and once its gone he is pretty much screwed against Anubis.
Thats how i see it in my opinion overall i think Anubis would win.
If you put Naked Jehuty vs berserk eva 01 or 00 Gundam,Naked Jehuty will win flawlessly.

I don't know i think normal Gurren Lagann may put up a good fight but if it goes to Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann then its pure hacks lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well Anubis can always zero shift but it would be a good battle but if you think about it,Anubis can countlessly use his speed without worrying much of losing energy while 00 Gundam/Riser Trans-am/burst will only last a while and once its gone he is pretty much screwed against Anubis.
> Thats how i see it in my opinion overall i think Anubis would win.
> If you put Naked Jehuty vs berserk eva 01 or 00 Gundam,Naked Jehuty will win flawlessly.
> 
> I don't know i think normal Gurren Lagann may put up a good fight but if it goes to Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann then its pure hacks lol.



If its Setsuna piloting 00 then your forgetting that he can 'shift' into particles & literally teleport small distances as if it were (towards the end of the series when he turned into a innovator) though we dont know if he can keep doing it...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If its Setsuna piloting 00 then your forgetting that he can 'shift' into particles & literally teleport small distances as if it were (towards the end of the series when he turned into a innovator) though we dont know if he can keep doing it...



Yeah i forgot about that so i guess they are pretty even,although it is the pilot doing it(setsuna) but the question is can he keep doing it?? because Anubis can keep teleporting(zero shift) constantly because its the mech doing it not the pilot and Anubis doesn't really need Metatron to regenerate its energy,even so if Anubis or any other orbital frame uses metatron it can automatically recover all of the damage and energy fully recharged.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i forgot about that so i guess they are pretty even,although it is the pilot doing it(setsuna) but the question is can he keep doing it?? because Anubis can keep teleporting(zero shift) constantly because its the mech doing it not the pilot and Anubis doesn't really need Metatron to regenerate its energy,even so if Anubis or any other orbital frame uses metatron it can automatically recover all of the damage and energy fully recharged.



well I think he probably could for a fair amount of time. - good example of Setsuna's pilot skills was when he was shot by Ali Al-Saachez & still managed to take Ali Al-Saachez arm off (or was it a peice of it??) in a gundam fight despite being wounded - I think setsuna is an exceptional pilot when under stress

.:EDIT:. 

the only variable you can throw into this mix is if setsuna chooses to use 'TransAm' to boost his speed -but that also depends on the strength of the opponent


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah Setsuna is definitely a good pilot,as much as i like both gundam 00 and Anubis i would still vote for Anubis.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i forgot about that so i guess they are pretty even,although it is the pilot doing it(setsuna) but the question is can he keep doing it?? because Anubis can keep teleporting(zero shift) constantly because its the mech doing it not the pilot and Anubis doesn't really need Metatron to regenerate its energy,even so if Anubis or any other orbital frame uses metatron it can automatically recover all of the damage and energy fully recharged.



Actually the first few times 00 particle teleported, it was the suit's A.I.  It was doing it as a defense because it felt threatened.  That system was never turned off so it should still do that when needed.  Setsuna just learned to control the teleport.

Anubis was kinda broken, but the design has 1 flaw.  In extreme close range combat it sucks.  Its only real defense is the zero shift out of range.  Something the pilot has no control over and tends to happen in a pattern.

Naked Jehuty has only the blade weapon, so it verses an Eva unit would get the pilot of Jehuty killed really fast.

And just to make things complicated, though every will put it at the bottom of the list, Godannar would kick the crap out of any mech stupid enough to fight hand to hand.  The Heart Breaker is unfair in a mech fist fight.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

think your only thinking of damaged Jehuty there laughing man where he only has zero shift and his blade.
Naked Jehuty is Jehuty ultimate form with his wisp surrounding him as an barrier and all his particle guns are unlimited to fire and the charging a tiny sphere can destroy anything.
Well if you put Dingo as the pilot for Jehuty then its a win in my opinion.

*think we should end this we all have different opinions >_>*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

the think which gives Anubis the edge i suppose is the internal Ai - Unless Delores from ZoE series was just a spin off

looking at pictures of anubis Id like to see him go up against Wing Zero Endless Waltz Custom - I think it would be a good fight with Anubis's Ai & the Zero system - though I think wing zero would just get pwnd.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> think your only thinking of damaged Jehuty there laughing man where he only has zero shift and his blade.
> Naked Jehuty is Jehuty ultimate form with his wisp surrounding him as an barrier and all his particle guns are unlimited to fire and the charging a tiny sphere can destroy anything.
> Well if you put Dingo as the pilot for Jehuty then its a win in my opinion.
> 
> *think we should end this we all have different opinions >_>*



Well I only played the first game, so I don't know of Jehuty's ultimate potential.  I have not seen the anime yet, or the second game, so I digress.

I still think you are underestimating an Eva unit in close range combat.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Watching fanboys ranting about their fav toys is fun...

Eva's exceed at hand to hand and have very high speed too on land, the EVA 01 had some good battles, specially when it fought in besrk mode, eva 02 with asuka in besrk was also awesome but not enough to beat a dozen of invincible winged production series equipped with longinus spears...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

Master Gundam would kick the crap out of Godannar


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Evas can nullify force fields expanding their own or simply cut trough them with their progressive knife, the jack of all trades of EVA...

Gundams are so machine like, EVA are actually an entity that is controlled by its heavy armor...

Havent watched godannar, but i have it somewhere, maybe if i didnt delete before watching it...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> Watching fanboys ranting about their fav toys is fun...
> 
> Eva's exceed at hand to hand and have very high speed too on land, the EVA 01 had some good battles, specially when it fought in besrk mode, eva 02 with asuka in besrk was also awesome but not enough to beat a dozen of invincible winged production series equipped with longinus spears...



I like the think of myself as an unbias participant.  We can change the game if you like.  Say combat between feudal combat on a realistic plane.  Say combat with characters like Balsa, Jubei Kibagami, The Battosai, etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

you forgot Mazinger!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Master Gundam would kick the crap out of Godannar



???  If that is from G Gundam, you will have to give me the Japanese name cause I didn't watch that dubbed.  I am going to guess that is either Devil or God Gundam.



FreedomEclipse said:


> you forgot Mazinger!!



All I will say is: Boom, Headshot.


Wait, I got one more.  I will pit Bellcross against anything that can fight in space (minus GL) and he will kill them all....at the same time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

I dont know the japanese name but it was piloted by Master Asia who was skilled in martial arts


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

Bellcross is like...... 'If' Eva could fight in space thats what Eva would be...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, it is a bit odd since Bellcross is 100% organic, but he is as big as a mech and has shown he can easily manhandle entire armies of regular technology based equipment.

I really didn't like Heroic Age by the way.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Yeah, it is a bit odd since Bellcross is 100% organic, but he is as big as a mech and has shown he can easily manhandle entire armies of regular technology based equipment.
> 
> I really didn't like Heroic Age by the way.



I did

T'was a different anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

Man.. you are all forgetting the best mech ever made..


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man.. you are all forgetting the best mech ever made..
> 
> http://scottthong.files.wordpress.com/2006/09/voltron.jpg



Dude, i know that thing, i believe its from a classic i would watch from time to time on tv...

Hmm, how about power rangers and the likes of it??


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> Dude, i know that thing, i believe its from a classic i would watch from time to time on tv...
> 
> Hmm, how about power rangers and the likes of it??



Man, I know it a little to well.. lol


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

yap i used to watch that stuff like 10 years ago on tv, maybe even more...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> yap i used to watch that stuff like 10 years ago on tv, maybe even more...



Yeah, it came out when I was in 5th grade.. Man, that was some time ago!


we've forgot about Patlabor in the titles.. I loved watching that.. Gravion was pretty good in my book..

If we forget this series of shows then I've lost all hope in anime people..


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Just remembered some stuff i watched a lot of time ago, within a range of +-10 years one is Cybuster, not really worth your time really and the other was Dai-Guard, not really good, too, probably the worst mech ever, but its had some cool gals...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> I did
> 
> T'was a different anime...



Defiantly different.  I thought they could have shown more of the Epic fights that tend to happen off camera a lot.  It had a lot of strong points, but I just could get into it.  I mean I finished the series, but I wish the fights were more like the first fight with Bellcross.  It was fluid and showed every single frame of how badass he was.  Every other fight used limited animation tricks, 1 or 2 happened 90% off camera, and the fleet battles were just light shows and mostly pointless.

I remember G-Force aka Gatchaman which is Voltron with no really cool mech.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it came out when I was in 5th grade.. Man, that was some time ago!
> 
> 
> we've forgot about Patlabor in the titles.. I loved watching that.. Gravion was pretty good in my book..
> ...



I know of patlabor, never watched thought...
How about FLCL and its insane super robots??



TheLaughingMan said:


> Defiantly different.  I thought they could have shown more of the Epic fights that tend to happen off camera a lot.  It had a lot of strong points, but I just could get into it.  I mean I finished the series, but I wish the fights were more like the first fight with Bellcross.  It was fluid and showed every single frame of how badass he was.  Every other fight used limited animation tricks, 1 or 2 happened 90% off camera, and the fleet battles were just light shows and mostly pointless.
> 
> I remember G-Force aka Gatchaman which is Voltron with no really cool mech.



I like from Heroic age that small girl with big hair that was with the silver tribe...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man.. you are all forgetting the best mech ever made..
> 
> http://scottthong.files.wordpress.com/2006/09/voltron.jpg



damnit, you beat me to it.



djisas said:


> How about FLCL and its insane super robots??



You shouldnt mention FLCL around me. things start asploding.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> I like from Heroic age that small girl with big hair that was with the silver tribe...



I liked her and most of the Beast Race.  Especially the one that was the truest of all vegetarians.  His people do not anything that is alive, so they eat only inorganic stuff.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Its seem all the talk atracted a big cat here...

FLCL??

The closest thing to it is probably diebuster or gunbuster 2, pure gainax awesomeness...

There are some more interesting titles

There's also stuff like betterman, it seems its had some mechs on it...
Rahxephon, how no one has mentioned it before, it was great too...
Outlaw star and its grappler spaceships in hand to hand combats...
there's another of those less known titles, Sōkō no Strain mechs and nikid chicks, it was good...

TheLaughingMan, i watched that anime so long that i just have vague an of all the beasts, what tribe did they belong too?? i know the golden tribe sent them...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> Just remembered some stuff i watched a lot of time ago, within a range of +-10 years one is Cybuster, not really worth your time really and the other was Dai-Guard, not really good, too, probably the worst mech ever, but its had some cool gals...



Yeah, Dai-guard was a wash.. I will write it off as the worst but had some babes in it to make me watch more of it.. 




djisas said:


> I know of patlabor, never watched thought...
> How about FLCL and its insane super robots??



FLCL FTW!!!







As for Patlabor. It was good. Patlabor WxIII was a good movie.. Even if it was the 3rd.



Mussels said:


> damnit, you beat me to it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

Hate how bulky megazord was. no wonder it took almost 5 (or 6???) of them to pilot that huge fucking thing.

same kinda feeling I get when i fly Dual seaters in BF2. the power to weight ratio is terrible


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

If the old ADV films ads are to be believed, there are well over a 1,000 mechs in the anime universe.  I guess most people here included their personal favs. and the most well known of them.  Hell we overlooked other mechs in the same anime as the ones used in the little vs. thing.

We didn't bring up Votoms, the city in Appleseed: Deus Ex was a mech, Escaflowne, Big O, Gigantor, Eureka 7's Nirvash, or even the actual Macross (which was also a city sized mech), etc.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

flcl  flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl  FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?!?!?!?


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If the old ADV films ads are to be believed, there are well over a 1,000 mechs in the anime universe.  I guess most people here included their personal favs. and the most well known of them.  Hell we overlooked other mechs in the same anime as the ones used in the little vs. thing.
> 
> We didn't bring up Votoms, the city in Appleseed: Deus Ex was a mech, Escaflowne, Big O, Gigantor, Eureka 7's Nirvash, or even the actual Macross (which was also a city sized mech), etc.



Escaflowne is one of the great ones for me, medivel mech's?? Now thats quite something...



Mussels said:


> flcl  flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl flcl  FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL FLCL
> 
> 
> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?!?!?!?



Who, me??
Innocent of all charges!!
Have you watched diebuster??


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

Man... it took someone long enough to say Escaflowne.. lol.. I was waiting and waiting.. didn't want to go crazy on the mechs.. lol..

I love Escaflowne!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

mentioning FLCL has the same effect on me as swallowing a lemon/lime whole. it cant be done. You bite in. your mouth asplodes. your head asplodes. you then run around crying and screaming wondering why you just did that.

[/ FLCL review]


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man... it took someone long enough to say Escaflowne.. lol.. I was waiting and waiting.. didn't want to go crazy on the mechs.. lol..
> 
> I love Escaflowne!



Have u watched rahxephon??
Proclaimed by many as EVA's successor...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> Have u watched rahxephon??
> Proclaimed by many as EVA's rip off/clone...



fixed.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> fixed.



Maybe u right, but it was still damn good...
EVA was better obviously, even more now brought back to life with the new movies...

Hurry up at release the 2nd movie in bd so i can get my hands on it...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> Hurry up at release the 2nd movie in bd so i can get my hands on it...



i know >.<

i've been slowly converting a few girls who hate anime into liking it, and evas on the list... but they'll hate it without the whole thing

(so far they've only seen the crap like pokemon, yu-gi-oh and such... its aimed at 12 year old boys, of COURSE it sucks!)


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i know >.<
> 
> i've been slowly converting a few girls who hate anime into liking it, and evas on the list... but they'll hate it without the whole thing
> 
> (so far they've only seen the crap like pokemon, yu-gi-oh and such... its aimed at 12 year old boys, of COURSE it sucks!)



Hmm pokemon??
Brings back bad memories, one day happily waiting for my early morning daily fix of dragon ball, they slap me with that shit, damn it was awful...

Yu-gi-oh, now that interesting, the characters are ugly, animation so so and so is everything about it, but for some reason the card games attracted me, always loved card games (never played thought), ive got a manga called culdcept, imagine magic the gathering turned into manga, thats close to it...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 7, 2010)

I watched Digimon, and read Yugi the first manga. They were actually pretty good imo. All the stuffs that released after it are plain crap.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

I watched digimon too, when there was nothing else, better than pokemon, i liked digimon tamers the most...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

oh my... now we are getting to a part that I wish I never relived.. well part.. I played Yu-gi-oh for quite some time.. I had a friend that had lupus and well, he enjoyed the game. SO, i picked it up so we could play.. Man, spent plenty till he passed..

Then I played Vs system for quite some time. Comics.. that's all you had to say. I enjoyed playing it due to the fact we did story's just for the games we played.. friends and games.. fun stuff.

Oh.. the stuff I've done after getting away from clubs and parties.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Have you ever said anything and later on REALLY wished you hadent
> 
> 
> Well to me *Crest of the Stars* was spectactular and at the top of my Best of List.
> ...



Yeah, crest was better, but you can't just watch Crest knowing that there's more story out there with Banner. That said, I still like it all.



kurosagi01 said:


> and Jehuty and Anubis can fire lasers from there own hand unlimitedly,Jehuty has a blade mounted on its arm like the Guyver and Anubis has a spear.
> Jehuty and Anubis has a barrier that surrounds them automatically.
> 
> If you played Zone of the enders you will see that Jehuty and Anubis are overkill machines.



Berserk Eva regenerates. You lose. 

And did I see Voltron back there somewhere? lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I know it a little to well.. lol
> 
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/2900000/Megazord-the-power-rangers-2961861-1280-800.jpg



you want the greennn ranger...don't f*ck with dragon zord.




or red fire dragon zord.





@Wile E Jehuty and Anubis just need metatron and its fully repaired and energy replenished,but berserk eva 01 has no chance with Naked Jehuty armor regenerates automatically aswell.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

Eva doesn't just regenerate armor. It regenerates it's body. Can't win against it if you can't destroy it. Doesn't matter how powerful Jehuti is in offense.

On another note, Is FMA Brotherhood anywhere near finished?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Eva doesn't just regenerate armor. It regenerates it's body. Can't win against it if you can't destroy it.
> 
> 
> On another note, Is FMA Brotherhood anywhere near finished?



Well Eva can't fight if you can't catch its speed can it or fight in the air or in space.
Also Naked Jehuty has unlimited source of energy so it can use vector trap unlimitedly to bring out sub-weapons and use zero-shift unlimitedly.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well Eva can't fight if you can't catch its speed can it or fight in the air or in space.
> Also Naked Jehuty has unlimited source of energy so it can use vector trap unlimitedly to bring out sub-weapons and use zero-shift unlimitedly.



And it still can't destroy Eva. All that offense means nothing if Eva just regenerates itself after every attack. Can't beat what you can't destroy.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And it still can't destroy Eva. All that offense means nothing if Eva just regenerates itself after every attack. Can't beat what you can't destroy.



And what if the S2 Engine was destroyed in EVA 01?? would it still be able to regenerate itself? if that was the case blowing the whole EVA up with a blast including the S2 Engine would it still regenerate itself.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> And what if the S2 Engine was destroyed in EVA 01?? would it still be able to regenerate itself? if that was the case blowing the whole EVA up with a blast including the S2 Engine would it still regenerate itself.


Don't know. Need to watch the series again.

And what if Eva slices Jehuti in half with the prog knife. Being ultra fast doesn't make up for mistakes.

This can just go on and on, kinda pointless really.

Can anyone answer my FMA question?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Can anyone answer my FMA question?



more to go. watch it anyway.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Eva doesn't just regenerate armor. It regenerates it's body. Can't win against it if you can't destroy it. Doesn't matter how powerful Jehuti is in offense.
> 
> On another note, Is FMA Brotherhood anywhere near finished?



63 ep listed on anidb...



kurosagi01 said:


> And what if the S2 Engine was destroyed in EVA 01?? would it still be able to regenerate itself? if that was the case blowing the whole EVA up with a blast including the S2 Engine would it still regenerate itself.



You would need to get through the A-T field first, it wouldn't be easy...

This unlimited energy source unlimited weapons, unlimited lasers, this looks like a kid playing with his models that just hates to loose, does it shoot lasers from it's arse too??

Eva can employ heavy armor shield besides the power of its A-T filed, it can employ the positron cannon to shoot through just anything, but the eva need to be static to shoot that thing, so im sure the longinu's spear should do the job...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> more to go. watch it anyway.



How long to completion? I ask, because if it's near, this is about the time I'll start downloading and watching, knowing it will take a while for me to get thru it all.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How long to completion? I ask, because if it's near, this is about the time I'll start downloading and watching, knowing it will take a while for me to get thru it all.



about 20 eps to go, i think


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2010)

Its around ep 40 and something, there's still a lot to go...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll continue to hold off for a while then.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

nah wile.. start watching.. I've watched it every week for the first 27, then that made me stop since I was working so much, which I just watched up to 42.. you also got 2 ova's to watch.. I say start.. by time you have the time to get threw it.. you got a few weeks left.. via if you can only watch 2-3 epi at a time


remember, I'm just like you... I watch it when its done... I can't say so with FMA Brotherhood.. It's 10000000 times better then the first.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen *Freedom Project*?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Project

Djisas recommended it to me and I am gonna watch it after I finish *Tengen Toppa* tonight. I got Freedom in 1080p and the little tidbits i saw were really cool.(great sound)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

i've seen freedom, it was great.


FMA: brotherhood... its proof of what anime can REALLY be like, if there is zero filler content.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've seen freedom, it was great.
> 
> 
> FMA: brotherhood... its proof of what anime can REALLY be like, if there is zero filler content.



Your totally right on FMA: Brotherhood. There hasn't been a moment in which I wish I was watching something else. The best I've seen, not re-seen, in a Long while.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

a bit off topic to what you guys are talking about but don't you think this opening song is a classic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0N3L-pcGdc  Outlaw Star opening theme


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

That was a great anime. It's my bro's favorite anime of all time. Brings back memories.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

definitely brings a lot of memories back, i watched it on TV when it was on TV that is and managed to finish watching all of it on TV too.


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> a bit off topic to what you guys are talking about but don't you think this opening song is a classic:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0N3L-pcGdc  Outlaw Star opening theme



Not quite a classic but great stuff...
It brings back memories, i love the music...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 8, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> definitely brings a lot of memories back, i watched it on TV when it was on TV that is and managed to finish watching all of it on TV too.



I just started figuring out how to listen to/get anime music (so far my faves are the opening of Railgun and Canaan)


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2010)

i can help you out with figuring how to get your music...
But will do so at the orb...


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

I just started with Black Lagoon, and man that has one awesome tune. Certainly one I have my speakers enjoy full blast with all that bass.


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you tried to understand the lyrics of the op??
Its in engrish, although might be hard to understand at first, the lyrics are fuckin awesome!!


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

Never tried making sense of them no. Must try that later.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

this song was amazing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6h5OGvvb70
Most of the song is english with bits of japanese in the chorus.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Never tried making sense of them no. Must try that later.



NOOOOOOO! The song is in English, but the lyrics are written in really really bad Engrish (spelled right).

P.S.  I love Red Fraction by Mell.  The video on YouTube is weird too.

Somebody show some love for Trigun Opening - H.T.


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Never tried making sense of them no. Must try that later.





kurosagi01 said:


> this song was amazing:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6h5OGvvb70
> Most of the song is english with bits of japanese in the chorus.



Not quite my type the music, but let me tell ya thats so great anime there (trinity blood that is)...

Here's the lyrics for red faction: http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/blacklagoon/blacklredfraction.htm

Composer/Arrangement: Takase Kazuya
Lyrics/Vocals: Mell




Spoiler



I have a big gun
I took it from my Lord
Sick with Justice
I just wanna feel you

I'm your angel
Only a ring away

You make me violate you
No matter who you are

It's all up to you
No one lives forever

Been burn in the hell
By all those pigs out there

It's always been hell
From when I was born

They make me violate them
No matter who they are

Get down on your knees
Get a good head on your shoulders
If it's for your guys

Go to the end of the earth
Do what you think
Give it with dedication
I'll put out your misery

Have no prayer
So, I keep the gun with me

For my safety
I'll do it with no sweat

They mean business
No time for sissy pig

Queen of ocean
Sing "the Volga" to you

No need to think about it
You do it or you die

Those aren't tears
Don't let it trick on you

I am hard as steel
Get out of my way

Pay back all at once

Suck away the tender part

You made a mess
For Christ sake, this rotten world
Shit out of luck
Go with my vision
Light up the fire
Right on the power
Weapon... I have it all

Get down on your knees
Get a good head on your shoulders
If it's for your guys
Go to the end of the earth

Do what you think
Give it with dedication
I'll put out your misery

You made a mess
For Christ sake, this rotten world
Shit out of luck

Go with my vision
Light up the fire
Right on the power
Weapon... I have it all



Just so you know, jap ppl suck at english thus the engrish we hear most of the time...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

that is why japanese people stick with japanese lols.
M.O.V.E is definitely one of my fav japanese band,very famous for their opening themes for Initial D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAktKtlDfmc


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2010)

Initial D??
Car maniacs love it...
Me??
Hate it, crappy cg square cars and fugly characters...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 8, 2010)

DAMN dj! I just listened to a bit of each of Anime Land (that is so excellent)


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2010)

they get better with time, from X up its even better, ill see that i find time to reorganize things and upload whatever not working and whatever may be missing...
Takes some time and effort...

Those compilations are the work of over 10 years of music selection from everywhere...
I stopped doing them cause i dropped the cd media for the mp3/4...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 8, 2010)

quality wise they are very good compared to the stuff I was listening to. Well done.


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2010)

TX!!

Its nice to see one's hard work rewarded...

I remembered a perfect anime for you from listening to a song...

Genshiken, now its the perfect time to watch, but make sure you watch the first season first, im sure you will find a character that is just like you Mark...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2010)

i still  the intro to bokurano, mentioned it a few tens of pages back.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

I cant remember what I just had for lunch 20 min ago, there is no way I could remember pages back..

Thats a excellent song, I like how the anime is kind of 1ep per story. Im gonna watch that, Thanks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 9, 2010)

Comic Party + Real Life = Genshiken

Loved both.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> I just started with Black Lagoon, and man that has one awesome tune. Certainly one I have my speakers enjoy full blast with all that bass.



LOL, I cant believe it. That was my favorite anime for the longest time, I cant believe I forgot about the music.(that whole soundtrack is beautiful to listen to)

Ur right its pretty dam awesome music too..(now on to get Elfin Lied, if I remember the OP was beautiful )


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I cant believe it. That was my favorite anime for the longest time, I cant believe I forgot about the music.(that whole soundtrack is beautiful to listen to)
> 
> Ur right its pretty dam awesome music too..(now on to get Elfin Lied, if I remember the OP was beautiful )



Hehe, Elfen Lied OP used to be my phone's ringtone.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

For the longest time I loved looking at Wile E's avatar but had no clue where it was from...I listened to the rest of the Elfen Lied sound track and the first OP is the one song that stands out to me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> Hehe, Elfen Lied OP used to be my phone's ringtone.



my ring tone use to be the OP from the animated series of Devil May Cry.

but now its Either one of the 'Zero Punction' (The Escapist) theme songs 

Doomsday Acade - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgRygCLKlAk

Zero Punction - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s56ceUiDQjk

---


I use to have Guilty Gear - Awe Of She - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG-yRvALb9A

for like so many years.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 9, 2010)

When I first got my first laptop, straight out of high school. I had the wav that started the laptop up as 

FFX Disc 3:18: Hymm of the Fayth ~ Bahamut

Then when it would shut down, I ran

.hack: Broken Wing

The background was of WarCraft 3 Alliance all bloody up.. 

Nerd time! lol 


I'll do my celly personal with some type of anime song when I get my droid. few months till then.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2010)

My favorite overall anime soundtrack is the one for BeBop.

Favorite OP is still the one from Death Note.


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a few nice anime tunes besides some trance tunes on my phone...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My favorite overall anime soundtrack is the one for BeBop.
> 
> Favorite OP is still the one from Death Note.



Isn't everyone's favorite complete soundtrack either Cowboy Bebop or Ghost in the Shell?

Favorite intro right now because it is still stuck in my head is "Ash like Snow" by The Brilliant Green


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

The soundtrack is a massive part of what makes Bebop so great. I really don't think there is anything out there anime, film or other where the audiovisual experience becomes such a well fused package of awesome. 

Yes, there are things like the helicopter raid in Apocalypse Now with the epic "Ride of The Valkyries" bringing it to life amongst others. But honestly, in Bebop, the OST goes further than anything I've seen/heard before in creating the atmosphere, the characters, the action and memorable series as a whole.

I think it's hard to imagine their bounty hunter TV show without the crazy theme song and bullet ricochets. Or the image of Spike smoking relaxed without the mellow backing of an Harmonica or Jazz tune. Or Ed doing anything at all without a funky tune.


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i still  the intro to bokurano, mentioned it a few tens of pages back.





TheLaughingMan said:


> Isn't everyone's favorite complete soundtrack either Cowboy Bebop or Ghost in the Shell?
> 
> Favorite intro right now because it is still stuck in my head is "Ash like Snow" by The Brilliant Green



Love yoko kanno but im not fond of jazz music in bebop...

Ghost in the shell, music from both movies from kenji kaway or the anime by yoko kanno, they are great, music in escaflowne (kano again) is awesome, macross F has some good tunes and some other older macross ones (why kano again??), wolfs rain has to brilliant ending songs sung by mayaa sakamoto composed by kanno, they are gravity, its quite good (in english not engrish, Mayaa has a perfect english tune...) and "tell me what the rain knows" if you watched the anime and understand the lyrics, this song might just make you drop a tear or two...

But there's more, a lot more...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys for all the cool music info, I have been meaning to listen to a bunch of anime music but I keep forgetting what goes with what and these posts have helped me a ton...


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that we're on subject of soundtracks, does anyone know who the soundtrack of Trigun is made by? I can't find details, but I remember the OP sounded like 90% Guns and Roses


----------



## MKmods (Feb 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Trigun_media#Soundtracks

LOL, Dr Donuts (what a killer name)


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=88

Here a more complete and reliable source...


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! Still can't believe it's not Guns'n'Roses. Haha. Think I'll see if I can find the OST for cheap


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe for free, buying might be quite hard, but try this out http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000058AAO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

Ended up finding it on a shoutcast radio, lol. No keepy, but satisfies that sudden urge I had to listen to it


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 10, 2010)

Trigun...Awesome!!!

You can't beat a futuristic  western 
The music is very unusual.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

zomg! new FMA brotherhood!



Spoiler



how to destroy homunculus/philosophers stones, the alchemy created army, Al meeting his dad...



more happened in this one episode of FMA, than happens in entire story arcs of other anime (looking at you, bleach)


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

Think I'm gonna get on board with FMA


----------



## Wile E (Feb 10, 2010)

djisas said:


> *Love yoko kanno but im not fond of jazz music in bebop...
> *
> Ghost in the shell, music from both movies from kenji kaway or the anime by yoko kanno, they are great, music in escaflowne (kano again) is awesome, macross F has some good tunes and some other older macross ones (why kano again??), wolfs rain has to brilliant ending songs sung by mayaa sakamoto composed by kanno, they are gravity, its quite good (in english not engrish, Mayaa has a perfect english tune...) and "tell me what the rain knows" if you watched the anime and understand the lyrics, this song might just make you drop a tear or two...
> 
> But there's more, a lot more...



Well then, you suck.


----------



## djisas (Feb 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> zomg! new FMA brotherhood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its been looking great, wish they'd go over the listed 63 ep...



Wile E said:


> Well then, you suck.



And you sux too, not just me...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 10, 2010)

FMA is great.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

Woot, got something to watch tonight!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> zomg! new FMA brotherhood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the amt of Story Arcs DBZ had actually, it Kept me Hooked even with the "Fillers"


----------



## MKmods (Feb 11, 2010)

Im watching *Helsing* tonight (thanks dj) This is definitely not for the kiddies and the music is quite different, its refreshing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Im watching *Helsing* tonight (thanks dj) This is definitely not for the kiddies and the music is quite different, its refreshing.



now that series is kick ass.

Tokko, Now and Then and Noein are pretty cool. Virus Buster Serge is somewhat a Super Sentai/Mecha /Neo Series


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 11, 2010)

I liked Tokko somewhat, but it was short and had a lot of cliche to get out of its system.

I still don't get why people like Now and Then.  I did not like that show at all.  The leader character was one of the most annoy guys I have ever seen in an anime.  The lead chick might as well not be there until the last like 2 episodes.  She was hollow, vague, and a complete plot device.  At least the chick/plot device in Gurren (I forgot her name) had a few good lines.  I just wanted it to end so badly by the third episode.  No character was likable or memorable.

I have not seen Noein.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just watched Dante Inferno on Bluray. It's not anime but..... It's interested in someway.

There are multiple directors and animators for different segments of the film. Some of them look alot like Anime. Especially naked Beatrice in white stocking.... If you have a netflix account you should rent it. That's what I did.

It's not exactly the best, but if you want something different (Japan anime) then you can check this out.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Im watching *Helsing* tonight (thanks dj) This is definitely not for the kiddies and the music is quite different, its refreshing.



Can't believe no one suggested that, or you haven't watched it already. It's so obvious, I figured somebody already mentioned it to you. lol. Might as well throw Vampire Hunter D and Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust as well.

They are also doing a remake of that series that more closely follows the Manga called Hellsing Ultimate. It's one I'm waiting till finished, as there are very long gaps between episodes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Can't believe no one suggested that, or you haven't watched it already. It's so obvious, I figured somebody already mentioned it to you. lol. Might as well throw Vampire Hunter D and Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust as well.
> 
> They are also doing a remake of that series that more closely follows the Manga called Hellsing Ultimate. It's one I'm waiting till finished, as there are very long gaps between episodes.



Few gaps... man, what a year almost for the 6th set to come out... 

As for hellsing being said.. yea, I've thrown it out there a few times. even threw out 

This







we all joked on what the crease looks like..  

Mk's... just MK..


----------



## MKmods (Feb 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Can't believe no one suggested that, or you haven't watched it already. It's so obvious, I figured somebody already mentioned it to you. lol. Might as well throw Vampire Hunter D and Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust as well.
> 
> They are also doing a remake of that series that more closely follows the Manga called Hellsing Ultimate. It's one I'm waiting till finished, as there are very long gaps between episodes.



There are so many recommendations (I had a list of like 70 just from dj) so I get side tracked easily

I have* Helsing Ultimate* 1-7 so far (they are like 44-50min each) I really liked ep1 of the Ultimate version.

Tonight I am finally getting around to watching *Mushishi*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> There are so many recommendations (I had a list of like 70 just from dj) so I get side tracked easily
> 
> I have* Helsing Ultimate* 1-7 so far (they are like 44-50min each) I really liked ep1 of the Ultimate version.
> 
> Tonight I am finally getting around to watching *Mushishi*



It is the nature of the game when you have been away for some time.  I have personal seen like 30 anime in the last 4 months, yet I still have 7 on hold, 2 on re-watch list, and 2 possible purchases.  It is easy ti get side tracked.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I liked Tokko somewhat, but it was short and had a lot of cliche to get out of its system.
> 
> I still don't get why people like Now and Then.  I did not like that show at all.  The leader character was one of the most annoy guys I have ever seen in an anime.  The lead chick might as well not be there until the last like 2 episodes.  She was hollow, vague, and a complete plot device.  At least the chick/plot device in Gurren (I forgot her name) had a few good lines.  I just wanted it to end so badly by the third episode.  No character was likable or memorable.
> 
> I have not seen Noein.



Ereka 7 i would actually like to see complete


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ereka 7 i would actually like to see complete



???  Not sure how that related to my post, but that should be fairly easy to get.  Eureka can be had from a variety of places for fairly cheap.


----------



## djisas (Feb 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> There are so many recommendations (I had a list of like 70 just from dj) so I get side tracked easily
> 
> I have* Helsing Ultimate* 1-7 so far (they are like 44-50min each) I really liked ep1 of the Ultimate version.
> 
> Tonight I am finally getting around to watching *Mushishi*



You do that, i want to know your opinion latter, for me its masterpiece, an unique piece of art, something that cant be reproduced again...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

Man, I got that first dvd from netflix a few weeks ago and sent it back since I was tring to get "gamer"... Might need to see about finding it..


Watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Epi 43 today... Wow.. that was some crazy stuff! can't wait for epi 44!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I got that first dvd from netflix a few weeks ago and sent it back since I was tring to get "gamer"... Might need to see about finding it..
> 
> 
> Watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Epi 43 today... Wow.. that was some crazy stuff! can't wait for epi 44!



Fullmetal Alchemist just rocks man....
can't stop watching it...
just watched ep.43


----------



## KieX (Feb 12, 2010)

djisas said:


> You do that, i want to know your opinion latter, for me its masterpiece, an unique piece of art, something that cant be reproduced again...



Totally agree with you (if you're referring to Mushishi like I think you must be)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I got that first dvd from netflix a few weeks ago and sent it back since I was tring to get "gamer"... Might need to see about finding it..
> 
> 
> Watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Epi 43 today... Wow.. that was some crazy stuff! can't wait for epi 44!



Gamer is not worth wasting a Netflix slot on.  Drop that and get something worth watching.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Gamer is not worth wasting a Netflix slot on.  Drop that and get something worth watching.



 check a few pages back, I even said it wasn't worth the time to watch.. Great thing having duel monitors and one being the "big screen".. lol.. 

Anime is making it's worth the watch over and over again.. Hollywood is going down hill.. IMHO.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Gamer is not worth wasting a Netflix slot on.  Drop that and get something worth watching.



LOL, Like Kurauhantom Menace......


PS: OMG WTF! %&^ ^&% &^**!! *Dam Dance in the Vampire Bund*.. stupid cliffhanger ep6 (looks like something is hitting the fan now)

OK guys stop goofing off and just release it to Blue Ray now, Im buying it already....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

i can see i wasn't the only one impressed with ep 43 of FMA: brotherhood


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i can see i wasn't the only one impressed with ep 43 of FMA: brotherhood



I've watched it twice now just because of how it was.. Man.. It's airing on Cartoon network, this saturday night.. taping it. I loved to see how the two are different. It was cool with the first one..


----------



## MKmods (Feb 13, 2010)

djisas said:


> You do that, i want to know your opinion latter, for me its masterpiece, an unique piece of art, something that cant be reproduced again...



I watched a bunch of the* Mushishi *eps and ur right they were quite excellent..

I also started watching* Scrapped Princess* last night too and got to ep14 before I finally passed out. That is also an excellent anime, imagine how much life would suck if you found out you were the cause of peoples extinction.. As it goes on it just gets better, I cant help but think of the similarity to* Utawarerumono* (how in the end it turned to science fiction) But Scrapped Princess is done much better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 15, 2010)

storm, could you add FateStay Night to my favorites please?? I never get tired of watching that series.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got to buy vols 1 & 2 of Gundam Seed Astray R, and vol 3 of Gundam Seed Astray. Weirdly vols 3 & 4 of the latter was gone from the local shop when I went back, while vol 3 of the latter (which I bought) was there, and the first 2 were then missing (there were also there went I bought the first two vols of Astray R). LOL

I'll be giving my gf a Petshop of Horrors manga as a (belated) Valentine's gift too XD


----------



## human_error (Feb 15, 2010)

Just finished watching full metal panic tsr on bluray and loved it, am looking for more good anime on bluray if anyone has suggestions. 

Oh and anyone who likes importing blurays which are region locked (worst idea ever to lock some bluray regions :shadedshu) my solution is to get total media theatre 3 and "bdregiontray" which changes the region tmt3 is set to with unlimited uses.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on BR..

I have* Freedom*, *Eden of the East* and* 12Kokuki* on BR.. Im not sure if* Erin *is BR but if it was I would definitely get it.

I am watching *RahXephon* now and its excellent, the story is pretty complicated but I will definitely not mind watching this again to get more of its nuances..


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2010)

RahXephon was one of my first anime's I watched a second time right after seeing it the first.. It's great.. Man, it's great.. Fafner would be good to watch after that.. Both seasons.. Even though I still haven't "found" the whole set.. after seeing it..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Check the Background out for this users Profile

http://www.youtube.com/user/Popoman100#p/search/3/82Rt3X_yi-0

Very amusing


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Just watched Episode 44 of Full Metal... Oh... OHHHH man... How I can't wait for 45!!!! 

But, I do think there is a "better" thing of the first then of the second... I liked the fact



Spoiler



Rose was a mute due to what happened at the start of Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

ooh, new FMA? *adds to download list*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

FMA Brotherhood, now on Adult Swim Saturday Night


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> FMA Brotherhood, now on Adult Swim Saturday Night



So 1 a week.....In a year and some change you may see it all.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

just watched FMA 44, they just keep cranking it up another notch dont they...


oh, i abused my mod powers and edited my favourite animes on the front page.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just watched FMA 44, they just keep cranking it up another notch dont they...
> 
> 
> oh, i abused my mod powers and edited my favourite animes on the front page.





What you didn't know I was off today, so you did it?   

That's all good. I don't care if you do anything to the op. Not like your going to just wipe it all out and say...


MUSSELS KNOWS ALL




 Links do seem to be nice to have... Might try and add.. If anyone finds their and wants to add, throw me a PM.



As for FMA: Brotherhood... MY god, wasn't it good! The best part didn't happen till after the credits!


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

Just finished re-watching Black Lagoon! Such a good series. I can see what you all meant by Balalika being one heck of a strong woman/character!

Time to catch up with you all on FMA!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess I might as well give Brotherhood a shot as well....I will add it to the queue.  Man, I will not finish anime until late May.

Balalika aka Fry Face Bitch is easily one of the best characters in Black Lagoon.


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

Hehe, yeah my anime list is like a self-evolving entity, it just grows regardless of how many I watch. 

I've given up on Dulahalla! it just failed to meet my expectations miserably. At least Vampire Bund is going strong. Might pick up Dragon Ball Kai from whatever episode I abandoned it. I like having a couple of weekly series to follow, helps me know what day of the week I'm in.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> RahXephon was one of my first anime's I watched a second time right after seeing it the first.. It's great.. Man, it's great.. Fafner would be good to watch after that.. Both seasons.. Even though I still haven't "found" the whole set.. after seeing it..



did you see the Movie version, it helped to explain a bunch to me, but I really didnt care for the ending (but it did make more sense)

I just got* Fafner* so once I finish *Vampire Knight Guilty* Il get to it (I cant believe Iam watching this drama aimed at little girls, lol)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

I need to watch Vampire Knight... I stopped after a few episodes... 

Yeah, I saw the movie. It was good.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL, I cant believe I am watching Vampire Knight, normally this type is one I would run away fast from. (major anime drama made for teen girls)
I started watching it last night and next thing I realized I had seen the whole first season..


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm in the mood for some steampunk epic adventure, like Last Exile. Anyone know of anything similar? Please, oh, pretty please?

EDIT: Just found a few thanks to AnimeNewsNetwork, I'll list them in case anyone wants to know them, or feels the urge to warn me of one that is not worth watching:

- Tegami Bachi: Letter Bee
- Laputa - Castle in the Sky
- Samurai 7
- Steamboy
- Big-O


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you seen? 
AirGear
RideBack
Freedom
Blassreiter
Gun X Sword (lol, I always forget if its GunSword)

Letter Bee was good, Castle was excellent like the rest of Studio Ghiblis stuff.

Im watching Elfin Lied again, the first time I saw it it was streamed but I bought the DVd soon after and finally got around to watching it again, Dam I forgot how good this was.


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Have you seen?
> AirGear
> RideBack
> Freedom
> ...



Watched Laputa today, was really good. Gonna buy this for my Ghibli collection, was just the thing I was looking for 

I'll read up your suggestions and watch whichever tick the boxes  Elfen Lied really is nothing short of a masterpiece


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2010)

If you can get Akira in Blue Ray thats another that is just epic to watch (to me the punk ass kids wreck it, but even so its pretty amazing to watch)


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> If you can get Akira in Blue Ray thats another that is just epic to watch (to me the punk ass kids wreck it, but even so its pretty amazing to watch)



My local Blockbuster closed down, so I don't have easy access to BluRay anymore. Well, until I get my first paycheck and join LoveFilm. I saw Akira on DVD, so not in rush to re-watch. Plenty of new things to catch up with


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> Hehe, yeah my anime list is like a self-evolving entity, it just grows regardless of how many I watch.
> 
> I've given up on Dulahalla! it just failed to meet my expectations miserably. At least Vampire Bund is going strong. Might pick up Dragon Ball Kai from whatever episode I abandoned it. I like having a couple of weekly series to follow, helps me know what day of the week I'm in.



That is true, but I physically have in my possession at least 10 anime I have not watched.  It has gotten to the point where all I have seen in the past 3 months is anime and Venture Bros.


----------



## KieX (Feb 17, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is true, but I physically have in my possession at least 10 anime I have not watched.  It has gotten to the point where all I have seen in the past 3 months is anime and Venture Bros.



I got till the start of next month to watch anime anytime I want, so I do. Then it's back to work and sharing the day/energy with other stuff. But I find it makes me enjoy anime even more. Every dvd is like a small christmas present once they start flying through the door


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm in the mood for... The one series I can all ways watch over and over since it's only a season long...



DESERT PUNK


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey CS did you ever watch Photon: the idiot adventures?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Hey CS did you ever watch Photon: the idiot adventures?



Yeah, right... Like I'll remember to watch something 


Might try and watch it tonight... Lay in bed and watch.. Nothing else on.. do that while benching.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2010)

To me Photon is a more slapstick,funny version of Desert Punk
(also shorter and has more naked chicks)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> To me Photon is a more slapstick,funny version of Desert Punk
> (also shorter and has more naked chicks)



I'll watch it!!!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2010)

I really liked that it was like 6 eps, long ones can be hard for me to follow.

Looks like *Katanagatari  *ep2 is out also (ep1 was very good) I think dj mentioned that they are releasing 1 ep a month.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

I didn't realize that Photon was only that long...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2010)

Its like the perfect length for watching at 1 time.. And the Katangatari eps are like 50min each so 1 is really like 2 reg ones..

EDIT:
PS- by the way has anyone seen *"Legend of the Galactic Heroes"*?


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

If anyone hasn't watched *Steamboy*, go! go do it now! It's a only a film, but I love it almost as much as Last Exile series. Best buy of the year for me!


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just gave my girlfriend some Petshop of Horrors manga earlier XD

Haven't watched anime for a while, still stuck with episode 2 of the 2nd season of Darker than Black. lol


----------



## MKmods (Feb 18, 2010)

Is anyone watching* Ladies Versus Butlers*? EP7 was excellent. (not for the kiddies)

So far this year I have really enjoyed LvB and Vampire Bund enough to be waiting with my finger on the BUY button when they get to DVD..


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Raw's are out for FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood... Subs.. I need subs!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Raw's are out for FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood... Subs.. I need subs!




i gotta wait til 8pm anyway for my offpeak... i got time


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i gotta wait til 8pm anyway for my offpeak... i got time





Yeah, I have time to wait.. gotta get ready to go back to work tomorrow.. lol.. 


But, in the mean time.

Enjoy this picture.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

well thanks to 2' of snow last night (I live in the fricken Desert...WTF!)




I spent the whole day watching anime...
I saw *Aishiteru Ze Baby*.. it was OK but quite un even.

I am really psyched as I saw *Dance in the Vampire Bund* ep7 (and it was killer) and I am really really excited because I got* Fate Stay Night* in blue ray so tonight I am  gonna watch it for the second time in HD!


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

MKmods said:


> well thanks to 2' of snow last night (I live in the fricken Desert...WTF!)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/P1040057.jpg
> I spent the whole day watching anime...
> I saw *Aishiteru Ze Baby*.. it was OK but quite un even.
> ...



Nevada, in spanish does translate to either "heavy snow" or "snowed under"... maybe if they called it Desierto... 

Also, Tegami Bachi (letter bee) hasn't finished, it's ongoing! Just got up to ep18. Absolutely loving it. Even if the main character is a crybaby.

EDIT: Forgot the new Vampire Bund was out! Thanks for reminding me with post!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

its not the good version (be out in a day or 2) But it was enough to keep me happy till then.

7 was one of the better eps..


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Man, what Japanese music, anime music, can do to you... 

great fan dub of yui-again here


MK, if you want no snow.. Come see me in the winter.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, If I could get my stupid car out (probably gonna be a week) I would throw my anime and tools in the car and head out...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, If I could get my stupid car out (probably gonna be a week) I would throw my anime and tools in the car and head out...



Damn... a week... 


Well.. damn...

Good thing we got weather channels.. I bet your stocked for the few days! Just hope nothing freezes like last time...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, we got 2 fricken feet! its supposed to be in the 50F range this week so its gonna melt fast..(flooding for the town though, poor Casinos)

I am in SOOOOooo much better shape now, got food, power (backup power) a TON of anime, food and water...

And the BEST part... Sorry everyone I cant go out and work...Il just have to stay home with my cat(someone to talk to) and watch anime and eat...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

I miss the snow in some ways... but hell, I work for health care, so I would have to walk in the stuff... lol..


So... gotta think of something to start... man, I got to much anime that are just.. there... lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I work in the cold, rain, heat, dust, sand. Thank Goodness for my health and fact I really don't have to go to the Doc. (Military)


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 22, 2010)

Too much homework, so many games to play, so many things to watch. Not enough time to do everything.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

Gundam Unicorn is out. First episode.

Sub for Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood too!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

FMA wasnt as action packed this week, but its got some good leadups to whats happening next


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> FMA wasnt as action packed this week, but its got some good leadups to whats happening next






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO your spoiling it! Without me hitting that "button"


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

its still a good ep 

some good fights too...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its still a good ep
> 
> some good fights too...





I'll watch it in a bit.


Just got done watching the first episode of *Gundam Unicorn* man... almost 60m long... lol.. no wonder it was for 6 ova's... lol.. 


Now, for the anime itself.. Pure bliss.. It ended so... Man... I really think this is what they wanted to show so long ago and never could... Gotta watch it guys.. If you love Gundam.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

i've added unicorn to my download list for tonight, i wonder how good it'll be


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

I Pm'ed you Mussels.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2010)

Now... Just watched Full Metal Alchemist brotherhood. Good episode. It didn't have action, but it sure did give story to it. Sweet.... Greed.. Just what I wanted in the first one, but didn't happen..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Isn't it just a reboot of FMA, Sort of like Dragonball Kai?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Isn't it just a reboot of FMA, Sort of like Dragonball Kai?



no.

the original diverted from the manga and had its own 'filler' plot. This one stays true to the manga the whole way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Basically DragonBall Kai then, cause they cut out certain Sagas in that.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 23, 2010)

New trailer for the new Gundam 00 movie, definitely an improvement aesthetically on all gundams. Some weapons might be "imba" though LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0WNe6BrTbc


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> New trailer for the new Gundam 00 movie, definitely an improvement aesthetically on all gundams. Some weapons might be "imba" though LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0WNe6BrTbc



I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm waiting for Broken Blade (Break Blade).... the manga seem interested.


----------



## KieX (Feb 23, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm waiting for Broken Blade (Break Blade).... the manga seem interested.



Wow if the series lives up to the manga reviews and youtube trailer, this could be something really kick-a*** to watch!

I've seen a trailer for Ikkitousen, think I'll follow that as well as Gundam Unicorn


----------



## MKmods (Feb 23, 2010)

I just saw "*Summer Wars*" the movie last night and was blown away.

Dj recommended it to me several times and I tried watching a few times but kept turning it off as the beginning was silly. Last night I finally tried again and I am so glad I did...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh man Am I waiting for the Gundam 00 movie.. To see the abilities they made for the Gundam's.. Qant is so sweet... lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh man Am I waiting for the Gundam 00 movie.. To see the abilities they made for the Gundam's.. Qant is so sweet... lol



I am all for it as long as the members of Celestial Being still have Babababalllls of steel.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am all for it as long as the members of Celestial Being still have Babababalllls of steel.



Yeah, if they didn't reamp the people to be some... I know what your thinking.. I some what didn't like Gundam Endless Waltz because of how they went with the characters.. But, I'll watch that movie again, and again.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am all for it as long as the members of Celestial Being still have Babababalllls of steel.



I'm quite confident you have nothing to fear.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 24, 2010)

i have started watching Tekkeman Blade again i love this series.
Also for second on the gundam 00 trailer i thought it was setsuna in the blue suit but it was Tiera at 0:53.
I am now getting Gundam Unicorn can't wait to watch this,although i should really watch ZZ first just to know more about the plot of Unicorn.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 24, 2010)

Gundam Wing Unicorn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2010)

just watched unicorn - if thats ep 1 of 6, are the other 5 going to be the same length?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2010)

i hope so, i splorted


----------



## MKmods (Feb 25, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Gundam Wing Unicorn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



+1 so fricken big time..

I have heard the name gundam here and there for a long time but had no clue what it was...I saw ep1 of the Unicorn and must say that kicked so much ass...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

MMM, Zz... great stuff..

Tekknoman.. Even better stuff!! I love that series.. I need find blu-ray of it... if there is any... lol


Yeah, Unicorn is going to be the 60m shows. so instead of doing a series, just a few ova's to give us something great.. Probably... lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 25, 2010)

its started nicely .. lets see what hapens


----------



## KieX (Feb 25, 2010)

I should be asleep getting some rest for work tomorrow, but I've been waiting for the Bleach and Naruto *manga* release. Absolutely worth the wait!



Spoiler



Naruto: Team 7 is reunited, of sorts. Naruto finally finds Sasuke, in time to save Sakura from getting killed. Kakashi is there too, but the really interesting cliffhanger is what will Naruto do to stop Sasuke? 

Bleach: We finally find out what Wonderweiss is all about. After Aizen pretty much beats all the remaining captains, Genryuusai finally steps in. But as he launches one heck of a display to finish Aizen, Wonderweiss appears. Turns out he was created with the sole purpose of defeating Genryuusai's Bankai. 


The anime is dead! Long live their manga!


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah just read the Naruto manga earlier too lol

and sorry for not posting this (spring 2010 lineup) earlier:





or has somebody posted this already? XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah just read the Naruto manga earlier too lol
> 
> and sorry for not posting this (spring 2010 lineup) earlier:
> 
> ...





The new stuff looks pretty good.. I can't believe Iron Man is on there... lol.. But, should be different.. 

One I'm waiting for... Ikkitousen! Swweet love of mine!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 25, 2010)

From that list i am looking forward to the Iron-Man lols,Hakuouki: Shinsengumi Kitan and Kaichou wa Maid-sama.

Also i have just finished Gundam X the ending was a bit rushed and disappointed but overall great series that could of last longer.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 25, 2010)

I think MKmod mentioned about "Now and Then, Here and There" before, and I got it like a month ago, couldn't watch it until today. It's probably one of the best mood changing anime imo.

I wanted to watch something funny at first, but after I watched the 1st ep, it totally changed my mood into something else, and I'm no longer want to watch funny stuffs.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 25, 2010)

Dj told me about it before, it seriously made me sad for several months...It was a great story but I dont ever want to see another like it again.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

See, I got a whole different vibe from Now and Then that I will not discuss because it may upset several people here.

An anime called True Tears is something that made me sad for several days.  Everyone knows about the emotion drain Grave of the Fire Flies can caused (an others like it).  But if you want to be depressed by an anime, True Tears will do it for you.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 26, 2010)

I have all the Ghibli stuff (but havent seen fireflys yet) I did see True tears but it didnt affect me like you.
The war story Now and then


Spoiler



raping of the poor girl and hopelessness of it totally messed me up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I have all the Ghibli stuff (but havent seen fireflys yet) I did see True tears but it didnt affect me like you.
> The war story, raping of the poor girl and hopelessness of Now and then messed me up.



Different strokes for different folks.  The characters in that show just made me want to hurt them.  They were all so stupid and foolish and down right annoying at times.  



Spoiler



And while the systematic raping of the women they kidnapped was messed up, I just couldn't feel bad for long.


  They reminded me "hey, this is the protagonist" and I just get mad again for him being so damned annoying and unlikeable.

True Tears to me kinda when, "Real life is depressing and sucks and no one loves you.  Too bad so sad."  Then just rubbed it in over and over again.  Even the ending was kinda weird to me because while some people got what they wanted (I will not ruin it), others were just kinda left without real closure.  They just kinda get a "tough luck, life goes on."  Granted that is very realistic and all, but I was apparently not emotional ready for it to end like that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> See, I got a whole different vibe from Now and Then that I will not discuss because it may upset several people here.
> 
> An anime called True Tears is something that made me sad for several days.  Everyone knows about the emotion drain Grave of the Fire Flies can caused (an others like it).  But if you want to be depressed by an anime, True Tears will do it for you.



Ya Now and then is very disruptive to a traditional anime and its good u are not discussing that series publicly


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ya Now and then is very disruptive to a traditional anime and its good u are not discussing that series publicly



Well I detailed a better explanation, I hope I didn't give away too much.  If I did, I will go back and spoiler warning it.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL, well I just saw Bleach 259 and it was the straw that broke the camels back for me...It was just to plain stupid..

Im not watching any more..Thank god for Ladies VS Butlers ...


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

For emotional anime, kimi ga nozomu eien (Rumbling Hearts) was pretty saddening for me.

Believe it or not, I still haven't seen all of Now and Then to this day. I always seem to get sidetracked when watching it.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 26, 2010)

Indeed, Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien has a saddening story...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> For emotional anime, kimi ga nozomu eien (Rumbling Hearts) was pretty saddening for me.



that one was a tearjerker.


re-watching fate/stay night in blu ray.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

Will have to check that out when I am in the mood for something emotionally heavy.


----------



## djisas (Feb 28, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I think MKmod mentioned about "Now and Then, Here and There" before, and I got it like a month ago, couldn't watch it until today. It's probably one of the best mood changing anime imo.
> 
> I wanted to watch something funny at first, but after I watched the 1st ep, it totally changed my mood into something else, and I'm no longer want to watch funny stuffs.



It was a very good anime i believe...




TheLaughingMan said:


> See, I got a whole different vibe from Now and Then that I will not discuss because it may upset several people here.
> 
> An anime called True Tears is something that made me sad for several days.  Everyone knows about the emotion drain Grave of the Fire Flies can caused (an others like it).  But if you want to be depressed by an anime, True Tears will do it for you.





TheLaughingMan said:


> Different strokes for different folks.  The characters in that show just made me want to hurt them.  They were all so stupid and foolish and down right annoying at times.  And while the systematic raping of the women they kidnapped was messed up, I just couldn't feel bad for long.  They reminded me "hey, this is the protagonist" and I just get mad again for him being so damned annoying and unlikeable.
> 
> True Tears to me kinda when, "Real life is depressing and sucks and no one loves you.  Too bad so sad."  Then just rubbed it in over and over again.  Even the ending was kinda weird to me because while some people got what they wanted (I will not ruin it), others were just kinda left without real closure.  They just kinda get a "tough luck, life goes on."  Granted that is very realistic and all, but I was apparently not emotional ready for it to end like that.



Loved True tears, while i think it was a good ending, i really feel sad for the remaining ppl specially Noe:
BIG 



Spoiler



While she had everything she desired at some point, by the end she was left all alone, even her brother left her, he loved his own sister as a women and so he had no choice but leave her


And here's something i wrote back when it aired: 
Even Bigger 



Spoiler



How can we not empathize and feel sad for the boy whose girlfriend never loved him, instead always loved his best friend and, she broke with him but he did not want to let go the love of his life, until the day came they both realized they had to move on, but will it be the end for them??

How can we not be sad for the girl that always loved her childhood friend, she secretly loved him for ever, but her love made her be with a guy she did not wish to be with, until the day she could not keep all the burden for herself and opened to the one she desired for eternity, but to him, she was but a childhood friend, a close person that he could not love and so the two could not be together...

Ho w can we not be sad for the young girl that found what love is, that found someone to love, someone that would restore her long lost tears and one day that love seems so distant that she cant reach it as if nothing but a dream??

How can we not be sad for the childhood friends, living together, being close to each other, loving each other but so far from each other never being able to get close, instead always further and colder...

How can we not be sad for the boy that cannot let the girl that he does not love and does not love him go because he can not break a promise he made, as long as her sister was loved, he had to be always near the girl, no matter what and submit to any of her wishes, sometimes leading them in the wrong path and causing him to lose something he worked all his life for...

How can we not be sad whit all that is going on in this small town??



You could try watching Kanon and Clannad if you no longer want to watch funny stuff, the good thing is that they are both funny and sad, even depressing in latter Clannad after story ep



Wile E said:


> For emotional anime, kimi ga nozomu eien (Rumbling Hearts) was pretty saddening for me.
> 
> Believe it or not, I still haven't seen all of Now and Then to this day. I always seem to get sidetracked when watching it.



KGNE was a great anime, The same recommendation's as above apply for those looking for serious anime...

Here's a review i wrote about KGNE: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?content.16


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> re-watching fate/stay night in blu ray.



tempted to download the HQ blue ray rips to replace my crappy quality AVi's


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tempted to download the HQ blue ray rips to replace my crappy quality AVi's



I just saw the 1080p version and its definitely worth it...








TheLaughingMan said:


> Will have to check that out when I am in the mood for something emotionally heavy.



Last night I saw *Sola*...kind of like* Air* but to me quite a bit better. While the ending was bittersweet it was well done and the anime was just great to watch..

(the 2 OVAs were a huge waste of time)


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 28, 2010)

You have that figure?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL, I could NEVER explain to my family that I owned a doll....(its hard enough keeping them from being pissed every comp case I build)

That figure is supposed to be released in July...


... like in my previous post I wouldn't mind making a life size version, although it too would be quite hard to explain (but worth the trouble)


----------



## KieX (Feb 28, 2010)

Been catching up with Fullmetal Alchemist this weekend, watching episode 40 after I finish this post. Absolutely amazing! Had to throw out all memories of the old series out the window and strap myself down for the experience. So damn good! Anyways, gotta go, the awesome is calling


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2010)

God, I love fate/stay Night.. As much as I love these..

Chrono Crusade 
Trinity Blood,
Hellsing


Don't ask me why I think of those but I think it's... 

Blue dress for Saber makes me think of Rosette, Chrono Crusade.

Who Rosetta is, woman of the cloth (well sorta) Makes me think of Sister Ester Blanchett of Trinity Blood.

Sister Ester due to her being ties with Abel and his form of "Crusnik" makes me think of Vampires which turns to make me think of Hellsing.



As for Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood... My god it's Pure blisss!


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be starting on Gundam Unicorn now. It seems I will definitely not be disappointed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

I am going to finish up some short series I have on my list Genshiken 2, Rocket Girls, Onegai Twins, and Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 1, 2010)

And I was definitely not disappointed with Gundam Unicorn. 

Shame though that I was unable to continue Darker than Black season 2 lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I just saw the 1080p version and its definitely worth it...
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/SaberTriumphantExcalibur_GSC-300x30.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



The 720p Thora encodes of Fate Stay are actually better than the 1080p rips floating around out there. The 1080p is an upscale by the company that released the BD's.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

1080P for anime right now is a gimmick.  No anime is original created in 1080P HD.  There are only a few that are 720P truthfully.  99.9% of anime on Blu-ray is unscaled from the 480P source.  Blu-ray for anime in general is pointless as it is cheaper to buy on DVD and let my Blu-ray player upscale it on the fly.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 1080P for anime right now is a gimmick.  No anime is original created in 1080P HD.  There are only a few that are 720P truthfully.  99.9% of anime on Blu-ray is unscaled from the 480P source.  Blu-ray for anime in general is pointless as it is cheaper to buy on DVD and let my Blu-ray player upscale it on the fly.



Actually, quite a few are 1080p. The difference is very clear. The anime that was originally done on real film generally transfers to HD very well, and benefits from going to 1080p. It's a toss up on the digitally created stuff of the past few years. Most are originally made in more than DVD quality tho.

The older stuff, not so much. Most of the 90's anime would be pointless in BluRay, except if they wanted to get more episodes on the disc, or remaster the sound with a higher quality sound track, or maybe just better subs. Picture quality wouldn't change much tho. Just the supporting goodies.

You could fit an entire season on a single BD with room to spare. I think that would be awesome. Could save as money as well. 1 BD usually releases for around $30 vs $40 or more for a 1 season box set of DVD's.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont know enough to contribute here... But I DO notice some of the stuff just looks amazing on the 24"..And some like LM said even though it says 1080p looks just average...

For what I am paying for most of my anime I have no right to complain (so I dont) But when it comes to buying anime there are a few that I would definitely pay the premium price for higher quality...

Thanks Wile E for the heads up on Fate Stay Night..

(im a bit dense when it comes to the whole 720/1080p stuff)


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Actually, quite a few are 1080p. The difference is very clear. The anime that was originally done on real film generally transfers to HD very well, and benefits from going to 1080p. It's a toss up on the digitally created stuff of the past few years. Most are originally made in more than DVD quality tho.
> 
> The older stuff, not so much. Most of the 90's anime would be pointless in BluRay, except if they wanted to get more episodes on the disc, or remaster the sound with a higher quality sound track, or maybe just better subs. Picture quality wouldn't change much tho. Just the supporting goodies.
> 
> You could fit an entire season on a single BD with room to spare. I think that would be awesome. Could save as money as well. 1 BD usually releases for around $30 vs $40 or more for a 1 season box set of DVD's.



Unless they digitally remaster the video like they did with akira spending "Originally released in the U.S. by Streamline Pictures in 1990. A decade later, Pioneer Entertainment (now Geneon Entertainment) obtained the license to AKIRA and spent roughly $1 million in restoring the film's audio and video quality, as well as recording an all-new, more accurate English dub."


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm with wile E, most anime is done in 720p. there are some big name ones (naruto, bleach) that arent - and you can tell, since they always look like shit.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

To date, only anime released in very recent years even have a chance of being done in HD, most contemporary anime is still produced in 480p resolution.  All other anime is SD and blu-ray copies are just unscaled transfers.  So you are just paying more money with Blu-rays with exceptions to Ghost in the Shell 2.0, Gundam 00, and a short list of other titles.

Honestly, difference in the quality is almost none existence for most anime, and the few that are different, aren't different enough for me.  My opinion is based on Gundam 00 as I watched it in 720P HD.

Read More details:

http://www.animenation.net/blog/2010/02/17/ask-john-to-bd-or-not-to-bd/


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> To date, only anime released in very recent years even have a chance of being done in HD, most contemporary anime is still produced in 480p resolution.  All other anime is SD and blu-ray copies are just unscaled transfers.  So you are just paying more money with Blu-rays with exceptions to Ghost in the Shell 2.0, Gundam 00, and a short list of other titles.
> 
> Honestly, difference in the quality is almost none existence for most anime, and the few that are different, aren't different enough for me.  My opinion is based on Gundam 00 as I watched it in 720P HD.
> 
> ...



considering my 6TB+ collection of anime, i assure you of one thing: most of them are NOT upscaled. they look far, far cleaner, less blurry, and you dont see any signs that they've been deinterlaced - progessive signal from the start.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

Well 480p is progressive, it is just a matter of scale for difference.  I didn't say they didn't clean them up, I just said the original source for them is mostly done in 480p.  Sadly, production of anime has not accepted Blu-ray as cost is still to high for them.  The anime industry is saving money where it can right now.  I personal see the difference, I give you that.  I just personal didn't see enough difference in the shows I have seen in 720p to justify buying in Blu-ray yet.

I respect you Mussels, but if I have to put your 6TB of anime up against John's 30+ years, collection ranging in the 5 digits, personal history with him for the last 8 years, and his, I have no idea how many, years on the supply side of anime, I am going to go with him.

P.S. My opinion of the quality of the DVD's are  a little unfair as I watch them all on on a PS3 with the Upscaler ON.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Read More details:
> 
> http://www.animenation.net/blog/2010/02/17/ask-john-to-bd-or-not-to-bd/



Thanks LM for that link, It had a bunch of good info.

I guess there really isant enough detail in anime to warrant 1080p in most cases, but having a ton of eps on 1 disk is cool.

I still dont have a BD player yet (and Im sure 99% of comp users are similar in that respect)
(I keep meaning to get one but keep buying stupid GPUs instead)

I have seen a few animes that just blow me away (but I am retarded trying to remember names)

Freedom, Akira and Eden of the East are 3 that look really good to me

I am nuttso for Fate Stay Night but the 1080p one I got looks like it was shot through cheese cloth (still watched it 3 times, lol) Im gonna get the one Wile E mentioned and check it out...


 when I see words like "Upscale, Progressive, deinterlaced or progressive signal" it may as well be Bla bla bla bla...(thats all I understand)

But im working on it...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 2, 2010)

You should get the PS3 imo.

Bluray + Games are cool.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharpness is not the proper factor in comparing the differences in HD and SD, details are what are important. Too much filtering on an SD source, and you can actually lose details going to HD. You can just set your player to upscale and sharpen if you are after sharpness. That's why upscales to 1080p are so criticized by videophiles.

720p is where most HD anime looks best, with the exception of the few titles that are actually produced in 1080p. If the distribution houses would quit using so many damn filters on the film sources, they would likely benefit from 1080p as well, considering that film has a higher natural resolution than 1080p. That, of course, also depends on how much detail the original drawing had.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You should get the PS3 imo.
> 
> Bluray + Games are cool.



Even if you don't game, a PS3 has one of the best DVD upscalers on the market and will act as a HTPC to some extent.  The one in my apartment is not mine, but it is the only reason my HTPC is still in my room....which may not last much longer due to lack of Open Source format support (which is free Sony, free).


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Even if you don't game, a PS3 has one of the best DVD upscalers on the market and will act as a HTPC to some extent.  The one in my apartment is not mine, but it is the only reason my HTPC is still in my room....which may not last much longer due to lack of Open Source format support (which is free Sony, free).



I use ps3media server, and it transcodes everything on the fly. Works best with a wired network tho.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well 480p is progressive, it is just a matter of scale for difference.  I didn't say they didn't clean them up, I just said the original source for them is mostly done in 480p.  Sadly, production of anime has not accepted Blu-ray as cost is still to high for them.  The anime industry is saving money where it can right now.  I personal see the difference, I give you that.  I just personal didn't see enough difference in the shows I have seen in 720p to justify buying in Blu-ray yet.
> 
> I respect you Mussels, but if I have to put your 6TB of anime up against John's 30+ years, collection ranging in the 5 digits, personal history with him for the last 8 years, and his, I have no idea how many, years on the supply side of anime, I am going to go with him.
> 
> P.S. My opinion of the quality of the DVD's are  a little unfair as I watch them all on on a PS3 with the Upscaler ON.



most TV sources (and even DVD's) are 480i/576i. they have to be converted to progressive... and you can always tell when thats happened.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> most TV sources (and even DVD's) are 480i/576i. they have to be converted to progressive... and you can always tell when thats happened.



Very true. but the original production sources used for DVD's are mostly 480p (max resolution for DVD and for many years all that was needed).

I guess as reference:  My TV is 32" 720p, and PS3 is set to play everything in 720p (native res. for TV) which includes games, movies, anime, etc.  I try to avoid upscaling 480i/576i for the exact reason Mussels said earlier, it can make things blurry.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2010)

The difference is that screenshot doesn't really um...differentiates besides the increase in quality. I can't find the screenshot of Sumeragi's ass compared in DVD and in Blu-Ray... LOL


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah, screenshots cant show the quality difference - movement is where it shows up best.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally made some progress with Darker than Black season 2.

Pedobear would kill to have JulyXSuou LOL


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> The difference is that screenshot doesn't really um...differentiates besides the increase in quality. I can't find the screenshot of Sumeragi's ass compared in DVD and in Blu-Ray... LOL



I would go to war for her any day.  If that is what I had to look forward to coming back to, I will fight planet Earth by myself if need be.

And the pic is not really an example example.  John sticks images like that at the top of every article to attract attention to it.  It is an Animenation.com thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

Just watched Episode 46 of Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood. My god... The next few episodes will be GREAT! Man... It's coming down..


----------



## KieX (Mar 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Just watched Episode 46 of Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood. My god... The next few episodes will be GREAT! Man... It's coming down..



I'm up to date after an intense weeked  You're so right! Next episodes are going to be HUGE!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> I'm up to date after an intense weeked  You're so right! Next episodes are going to be HUGE!



Yeah, it was pretty good.

I'm just glad in this one they made Ed seem his age and not some "short shrimp"


----------



## KieX (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, big change on Ed.



Spoiler



Actually ever since Winry says "was Ed's back always that long?" you can see the series is making a man out of him (more and more like his farther even?), rather than the "beansprout"


Can't wait! I want MOAR!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 2, 2010)

So guys i have just finished watching Tekkaman Blade and i have to say great series overall and i have enjoyed watching it,but only downside i find is the final fight where he fights his elder brother Kengo,it was kinda rubbish compared to Takaya(D-Boy) vs Shinya at the end.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

where did you guys get FMA? my copy had a giant tsunami/earthquake warning logo through the entire episode...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 3, 2010)

Got mine from eclipse.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Got mine from eclipse.



... same.







guess whats onscreen the whole time?


or did you get the SD version?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2010)

I gave you a pm Mussels

I just streamed it threw Animemedia.. Linked in the op.


no added stuff. just a normal anime.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm 100% opposed to streaming. if i cant keep a local copy, its a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2010)

Blah... forgot how you have "XX.xx" amount of bandwidth per month


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine didn't show that, but the channel is SBC and not MBS like urs. I guess they updated it with a new version?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Mine didn't show that, but the channel is SBC and not MBS like urs. I guess they updated it with a new version?



thats what i wanted to hear.


edit: yes, they have updated it. woot woot.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 3, 2010)

In my case I'm limited in storage space and not bandwidth lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> In my case I'm limited in storage space and not bandwidth lol



you're doing it wrong... buy more drives.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you're doing it wrong... buy more drives.



What he said. I need to buy a controller card now, so I can has more storages. 

I'm in the process of cobbling together an X58 rig, so this current rig will see 24/7 internet type duty, along with storage and media server duty. Or, I might make it an HTPC/file server.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What he said. I need to buy a controller card now, so I can has more storages.
> 
> I'm in the process of cobbling together an X58 rig, so this current rig will see 24/7 internet type duty, along with storage and media server duty. Or, I might make it an HTPC/file server.



you needs port multipliers, saves needing controller cards.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you needs port multipliers, saves needing controller cards.



Last I was told, ICH9R didn't support multipliers.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Last I was told, ICH9R didn't support multipliers.



ah yes... it doesnt.

my board has a Jmicron secondary controller which does, however. handy that.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG! I just saw ep9 of* Ladies versus Butlers* and this show has kept me laughing more than anything else I have ever seen...(I really love this series)

However this ep was almost infringing on *Qwaser* territory (H) I hope they dont get much more carried away.

EDIT: Thanks Wile E, the 720p Fate Stay was MUCH better than the 1080p one I had (its like night and day difference)

EDIT AGAIN: just saw* Sengoku Basara*, if you havent seen it go see it asap....

And skip ep7.5 but whatever you do make sure to see ep8 of *Dance in the Vampire Bund*..fricken great


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 6, 2010)

I've started with Ladies v. Butlers now


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2010)

Ladies versus Butlers


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll be making my way to Dance in the Vampire Bund as well after LvB.

About Gundam Unicorn: All 6 episodes will be 50 minutes long; the 2nd episode will come in autumn (most probably to not "interfere" with the Gundam 00 movie this summer).


----------



## MKmods (Mar 6, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> About Gundam Unicorn: All 6 episodes will be 50 minutes long; the 2nd episode will come in autumn (most probably to not "interfere" with the Gundam 00 movie this summer).


 I tried to get dj to see ep1 but its a no go. If the other eps are as good as 1 this is gonna be worth the wait.

to me the biggie about Vampire Bund is the premise of the story (even if its a bit un even) But LvB is just roll on the floor funny with naked chicks thrown in..(just hysterical)


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I'll be making my way to Dance in the Vampire Bund as well after LvB.




Wanting to start LvsB, but have not found a good source yet. will look more this week. You'll really enjoy Vampire Bund, I think . I've been reading the Manga as it's available, and I understand some people are ticked off about the differences already in the series (one reason I'm actually _not _watching the show), but if you're one of the group who's not read the books, most all of those people seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 8, 2010)

Its no good trying to make a macross fan watching gundamn...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 8, 2010)

what makes you say that djisas?? i have watched gundam first but after i watched macross since i love mecha action and i enjoy both franchise,although my friend used to take the piss out of macross going g@y airplanes but after watching it he actually likes it and he was only gundam fan too lols.

But anyways guys,what would you think be worth buying between a Tekkaman Blade Figure or guyver 2?? they are both quite expensive and rare and i would love to add them to my collection but can't decide which one to get.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats easy get them both...

Dont worry once people start watching *Unicorn* the outcry of its greatness will be so huge you wont be able to put it off any longer dj...

I just started to re-watch the blue ray *Toaru Majutsu no Index* last night and got through ep13 before I finally fell asleep. I cant believe I wasted any time at all watching *Railgun*, Index is sooooooooo much better.

I am pretty psyched as I am picking up tons of stuff I missed the first time around.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 8, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thats easy get them both...



Ha i would if i had the money to right now,i could probably only afford 1 of them right now.
In total of buying both of them it be about £150/$220,unless i can find it cheap if my friend can find it in HK when he goes back in summer.


----------



## djisas (Mar 8, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Thats easy get them both...
> 
> Dont worry once people start watching *Unicorn* the outcry of its greatness will be so huge you wont be able to put it off any longer dj...
> 
> ...



I watched index twice too, t'was great, way better than railgun...

Railgun is just a bunch of kids goofing around with some occasional railgun action thrown in the middle, while index has a lot of esper and magic action, more and better characters and more awesomeness factor...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

I vaguely remember it being good but I was blown away at how good last night. When I started watching anime like 7 mos ago it was just a big blur..I just watch stuff and moved on to more stuff
(I think I watched almost 200 eps of Bleach in 1 week)
Now I have seen so much and learned a lot as well I notice I missed a large part of great animes.

I mentioned this to dj before but another anime that will be here soon that looks like it could be really good/cute is *Working!!*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

Dance in the Vampire Bund got licensed and will be released and dubbed by the end of the year.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

that sounds like so far away...(end of the year)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

MKmods said:


> that sounds like so far away...(end of the year)



It is better than my beloved tech companies and that BS about...."will be released some time during the 4 quarter of blah blah."  That almost guarantees you will not see anything from them until December.  Which is usually a message that says in legal talk, "we tried, but it just wasn't going to happen.  We knew this months ago, but we wanted people to not ask questions about it until we could update the time schedule."


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

lol, like the new Nvidia cards...

Looks like 2010 is gonna be the year of ATI


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

On a side note, there apparently is 1 questionable scene that Funimation will be removing from Dance in the Vampire Bund and stated it was not suitable for a US market and did not provide any important plot material.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL, like 75% of Qwaser...

(I think part of Vampire Lore is pretty much them doing whatever the hell they want so I dont know about cutting stuff)


----------



## djisas (Mar 8, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I vaguely remember it being good but I was blown away at how good last night. When I started watching anime like 7 mos ago it was just a big blur..I just watch stuff and moved on to more stuff
> (I think I watched almost 200 eps of Bleach in 1 week)
> Now I have seen so much and learned a lot as well I notice I missed a large part of great animes.
> 
> I mentioned this to dj before but another anime that will be here soon that looks like it could be really good/cute is *Working!!*



I am not lolicon, I just love small things and wish to protect them and anything over 12 is old...

Wait where i have seen that before??
Sounds a lot like me it seems...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

its funny but when I started this I had no clue what the heck was going on.. you guys were mentioning words and they went right over my head most of the time.

Here in the US Loli anything is bad, however the world is a lot bigger than the US so I mostly just let silly picts and stuff pass by (like 95% of sankaku...)


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 9, 2010)

Finished the available episodes of LvsB, don't know yet if I'll get started with Vampire or Durara!.



djisas said:


> Its no good trying to make a macross fan watching gundamn...



Must be a fanboi. Got to watch Gundam first (Wing, then G, then Endless Waltz, then I went back to UC, then Seed, Seed Destiny and 00 then back to UC with Unicorn). Then I got to watch Macross Frontier during the period when they're showing Code Geass instead of Gundam 00 season 2, "green hair turns me on", then I caught up with the other Macross series too. And the 1/100 Macross models are a bit cheaper than the 1/100 Gundams, although the Gundams are more readily available, and they have 1/144 here (the Macross ones don't).


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2010)

No one's said a thing yet about FMA: Brotherhood 47... 

The best part.. the Last 30s.. IMO.


----------



## KieX (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I'm going to start reading a thesaurus for synonyms of awesome. FMA really is that good. Man, having to wait a week is killing me, in some ways I think it might have been better to wait till it's finished and watch them all back to back. Ah well.. guess I'll do that too anyways


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> No one's said a thing yet about FMA: Brotherhood 47...
> 
> The best part.. the Last 30s.. IMO.



i watch it before bed 

 love the show so much. i'm gunna cry when its over.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2010)

Wasn't it suppose to be 52 episodes?

I know, I'm going to cry also.. But, then again.. They might have it set up so that there can be more story happen after this.. 



Spoiler



Remember, they show the factor that there is "other people" then who was shown in the org series. So, they can go further.. Maybe


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just watched this:

http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Ichi/7...52ef_0_srl&strkid=1262766916_0_0&trkid=222336

Pretty decent imo.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2010)

I dont watch a lot of movies since I started anime but this one was pretty amazing too
http://www.netflix.com/Movie/Chocolate/70106732?trkid=815892


----------



## regexorcist (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking for more *Shinigami* 

I watch both Bleach and Death Note, but was wondering if
there are other Anime which contain shinigami??

NOTE:
(I don't like any of the vampire Anime and don't consider them to be shinigami) :shadedshu

Thanks


----------



## KieX (Mar 11, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> Looking for more *Shinigami*
> 
> I watch both Bleach and Death Note, but was wondering if
> there are other Anime which contain shinigami??
> ...



Soul Eater has a shinigami school, so plenty of them there (although they're portrayed quite differently from Bleach and Death Note). Great fun to watch. It's action packed stuff and I love the vector style anime.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2010)

KieX said:


> Soul Eater has a shinigami school, so plenty of them there (although they're portrayed quite differently from Bleach and Death Note). Great fun to watch. It's action packed stuff and I love the vector style anime.



I forgot that one, it was a fun anime to watch.


----------



## KieX (Mar 11, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I forgot that one, it was a fun anime to watch.



Seriously? How can anyone forget:


----------



## MKmods (Mar 11, 2010)

(lol, I cant remember what I just had for breakfast)


----------



## regexorcist (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check it out!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2010)

Is anyone watching *Katanagatari*? I just saw ep3 today and it was quite touching (sad too)

But I am really enjoying this series


----------



## KieX (Mar 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Is anyone watching *Katanagatari*? I just saw ep3 today and it was quite touching (sad too)
> 
> But I am really enjoying this series



Might pick it up tonight


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2010)

Yesterday I was looking for Shinigame stuff for regexorcist when I came across this one (probably not what he is looking for)

But OMG! I just saw ep1 (of 6) of *"Shinigami No Ballad - Momo, The Girl God Of Death"*

What a touching anime, im so pissed i have to go to Calif. for a few days and wont be able to see the rest till I get back..


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> Looking for more *Shinigami*
> 
> I watch both Bleach and Death Note, but was wondering if
> there are other Anime which contain shinigami??
> ...



D.Gray man is close enough...



MKmods said:


> Yesterday I was looking for Shinigame stuff for regexorcist when I came across this one (probably not what he is looking for)
> 
> But OMG! I just saw ep1 (of 6) of *"Shinigami No Ballad - Momo, The Girl God Of Death"*
> 
> What a touching anime, im so pissed i have to go to Calif. for a few days and wont be able to see the rest till I get back..



It was a nice anime that shinigami ballad...

Mark i have a recommendation for ya!!
Shigofumi it is something unique, as unique as tegami batchi probably is, they deal with a slight similar theme, im sure you will love it...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Dj for reminding me, I really liked that one (need to add it to the collection)


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2010)

You mean, you already watched shigofumi??


----------



## MKmods (Mar 12, 2010)

yep,it  was very good. I probably saw it streamed so it would be nice to rewatch in better quality.


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2010)

There are some picture drama's very worth watching...
And an ova...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2010)

Ugh finally completed downing 1080p Fate/Stay Night.

I originally went with Doki subs & I waited a f**king week only to get 0.4% f**king tossers & they had almost 15 seeders too damn waste of time.

after that I went with Anime Supreme which was completed in roughly about a day but because of the file sizes I suspect that Doki subs are direct 1080p rips/encodes where as A-S just upscaled some 720p BR rips/encodes.

tits.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 13, 2010)

I had the Doki one and like Wile E said the Thora 720p kicks its ass.


----------



## djisas (Mar 13, 2010)

Thora's kick everyone else asses @ anything they do...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah I was considering going with Thora - Ive downloaded a few of their subs, really HQ shit. but they were having a mass debate strangely enough in the Fate/Stay Night page about 1080p vs 720p

Ive watched the first ep from A-S & ive skipped through the 2nd ep & I dont think they did that of a great job tbh. I might just get the Thora one


----------



## MKmods (Mar 13, 2010)

Im not at home now so I forget what 1080p versions I have (have 2 dif ones)

But they look like the anime was shot through a cheesecloth, the 720 is clear and bright

(it really sucks there is problems at Thora, I just learned about them)


----------



## djisas (Mar 13, 2010)

Nothing wrong with thora, they back to business..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Im not at home now so I forget what 1080p versions I have (have 2 dif ones)
> 
> But they look like the anime was shot through a cheesecloth, the 720 is clear and bright
> 
> (it really sucks there is problems at Thora, I just learned about them)



there are no problems at Thora - their encoder dude that disspeard & wasnt heard from again has come back.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea!!!!oh happy day...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Durarara!!! is turning out to be quite a great anime, can hardly wait for the other episodes (I'm at the 5th already).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

Durarara is good? i've noticed it, but havent got any of it


----------



## djisas (Mar 14, 2010)

Durarara's pace goes up @ every episode, there's loot of cool stuff and cool ppl goin on down at ikebukuro, like a guy throwing vending machines at ppl or bashing them with a traffic sign like someone swinging a baseball bat and sending them flying...
Go check it out...


----------



## KieX (Mar 14, 2010)

What's this about Durarara being good? Episode 5 was as much as I could take. If it does ever improve give it a shout, I gave up on it for now.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> What's this about Durarara being good? Episode 5 was as much as I could take. If it does ever improve give it a shout, I gave up on it for now.



Im with you, I really didnt like it much, I stopped at ep3. I may try it again when there's 12eps all in one shot when im bored.


----------



## KieX (Mar 15, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Im with you, I really didnt like it much, I stopped at ep3. I may try it again when there's 12eps all in one shot when im bored.



Yeah from that season's anime Dance in the Vampire Bund is the only one I'm still following. Are you following Tegami Bachi still? They're on Ep23 now and it's just getting better and better.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2010)

I need to stop play Bad Company 2 and catch up on some stuff.  I can't wait to end this semester in school.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yeah from that season's anime Dance in the Vampire Bund is the only one I'm still following. Are you following Tegami Bachi still? They're on Ep23 now and it's just getting better and better.



I just posted over at the Orb that I stopped after a few eps of Letter Bee (even though I really liked it) Im waiting for them to get 26 and im gonna watch it at one time.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I need to stop play Bad Company 2 and catch up on some stuff.  I can't wait to end this semester in school.



LOL, in my spare time I am playing Borderlands (went from level 50 back to level 1 when i rebuilt this new comp)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a few that I want to watch from the last season... But, I got them written down and I'll grab once the season is over. 


But, I'll watch FMA Brotherhood like a cult till the last 5 episodes are done!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 15, 2010)

That reminds me I need t see the last 4 or 5 eps of Brotherhood tonight to catch up and se what all the fuss is about...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2010)

Man, I read all this & that, on what you've seen.. But YOU CAN'T KEEP UP WITH FMA: Brotherhood... MY GOD... Borderlands isn't worth it!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL I only watch anime at night, games are for the day time (I probably spend an hour or 2 a week)

Now I got my 5770s and the 24 is hooked up HDMI games/anime are 1000X better (Borderlands is like a whole new game to me, before it was all washed out looking)

I promise I will catch up with Brotherhood tonight..

I have a question for you guys now...Since Vampire Bund is now licensed how does that change things?

I notice 1 thing is its not streamed on the sites I go to..


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2010)

Good. Glad to hear that you got your working straight! Anime is first. Anything made by BONES... Is first. IMHO!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL I only watch anime at night, games are for the day time (I probably spend an hour or 2 a week)
> 
> Now I got my 5770s and the 24 is hooked up HDMI games/anime are 1000X better (Borderlands is like a whole new game to me, before it was all washed out looking)
> 
> ...



First I am starting to like Bones and their work as well.  Animation is always clean and top notch.

Now onto the meat.  Yes, as a licensed property many streaming sites will remove it as it now violates distribution rights.  Some sites will keep streaming and still more will actually deliberately show anime that is well known to be licensed.  This is obviously illegal and hurts the industry as a whole.  I find some gray area in their at times such as streaming a property that is freely available on public TV broadcast, but their are legal ways to go about it.  Some sites just forget simple things like asking permission and some distribution companies will not mind if they are made aware up front and do not consider them as a threat to profitability of the property.  After all this is a business and we need it to keep going.

I am still sorry to see some companies, especially US distribution go down in flames, but I think thinning out the weak or badly managed may help the industry.  I personally would like to see Manga expand their library at a faster pace.  I love them for the quality of choices and dubbing work was always top notch, but I haven't seen much from them lately and I miss them. Lucky I think Manga is owned primarily by Showtime which makes them a much stronger force to survive this low in sales.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys need to watch the new animoo movie Summer Wars. Now. or i'll stab you. not kidding. DO IT.


Theres one particular scene stuck in my mind 



Spoiler



The little german boy in Oz... you'll know it when you see it




if you all havent watched it in the next 8 hours, i'm gunna disown you.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 15, 2010)

Getting my ship ready to engage. This is a big catch.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 15, 2010)

I got Bakemonogatari right now Mussels, and I'm just streaming them. That would have to wait. 


From ep 4 - yaoi: "no climax, no conclusion, no deep meaning" LOL


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

i am saddened by you all. you have not watched it.

You should feel shamed for dishonoring your families.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2010)

Mussels, you'll have to kill me. Or at lease drag me out of my 16h job to get it. I'll find it tonight. By the way. 5th day and all ready 61h before clocking in. So, I think work will kill me before you do ... got 3 more days to go.


----------



## human_error (Mar 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i am saddened by you all. you have not watched it.
> 
> You should feel shamed for dishonoring your families.



woah there - some of us followed your orders.

proof:






Do we get cookies if we did as we were told?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

human_error said:


> woah there - some of us followed your orders.
> 
> proof:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/Capture.png
> ...



you may live. the others are on borrowed time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you may live. the others are on borrowed time.



Like I say to everyone That meets me for the first time. 

I live by the Code of the Samurai:

Tonight I die.
Tomorrow I am reborn.

So, go ahead and kil me!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 15, 2010)

*First Mussels is right Summer wars ROCKS!*

I have been bugging dj to watch it and completely forgot to make a fuss here as well. Its an excellent movie (I hope they extend it into a series) That has one of the funnest families I have ever seen.

I wanted to show it to my family but its more geared to internet/forum users (like all you guys), Ive seen it twice so far.

Oh yea I finally caught up with Brotherhood, now i know what all the fuss was about, eps 43-47 get really interesting.



human_error said:


> Do we get cookies if we did as we were told?


the real treat is how good the movie is..But if you still want one


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Good. Glad to hear that you got your working straight! Anime is first. *Anything made by BONES*... Is first. IMHO!


I have to agree. BONES anime always seems to catch my interest.



Mussels said:


> You guys need to watch the new animoo movie Summer Wars. Now. or i'll stab you. not kidding. DO IT.
> 
> 
> Theres one particular scene stuck in my mind
> ...



Been debating that one. Will grab it now.



human_error said:


> woah there - some of us followed your orders.
> 
> proof:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/Capture.png
> ...


You sir, should be ashamed of yourself for using VLC instead of a proper codec pack and player. Naughty, naughty. :shadedshu


----------



## djisas (Mar 15, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL I only watch anime at night, games are for the day time (I probably spend an hour or 2 a week)
> 
> Now I got my 5770s and the 24 is hooked up HDMI games/anime are 1000X better (Borderlands is like a whole new game to me, before it was all washed out looking)
> 
> ...



Dont worry some one will always sub it...



MKmods said:


> *First Mussels is right Summer wars ROCKS!*
> 
> I have been bugging dj to watch it and completely forgot to make a fuss here as well. Its an excellent movie (I hope they extend it into a series) That has one of the funnest families I have ever seen.
> 
> ...



Dj is a busy entity and hasn't been able to watch any full movie in over 2 months...
Now he started to play bioshock 2 and that will make his schedule even worse...
Not to mention i still have to create the AnimeLand XIV...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL, I drove to Calif (500miles) for the weekend and I REALLY enjoyed listening to Anime Land 1-12 so Il let you slide..(but I bet when you do see it ur gonna like it)

By the way thanks for all the effort, it was really well done.


----------



## djisas (Mar 15, 2010)

XIII is definitely the best, im aiming to improve with XIV...
XII was an interesting experience...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm grabbing "Summer Wars".. It'll be the first thing I watch. Right after Full Metal Alchemist Epi 48!!!!


Wile.. Yep, Bones have made some hell of long list of anime.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2010)

DURARARA!!

Its the best and most decent anime I've watched recently since Elfen Lied, I don't watch many animes only the really popular mainstream ones but this series has definitely caught me! Even started up an account with AnimePLUS! again 

Link:
http://www.anime-plus.com/plus/anime/durarara anime downloads.html


EDIT: Just googled TPU pages for Durarara and seems to have been mentioned already, ah well heres my expression of interest


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm supposed to be working on a take-home exam but all I can think about are Tsubasa Hanekawa, Anri Sonohara and Selnia Iori Flameheart! LOL


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I'm supposed to be working on a take-home exam but all I can think about are Tsubasa Hanekawa, Anri Sonohara and Selnia Iori Flameheart! LOL



you're supposed to be thinking about summer wars... sheesh


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you're supposed to be thinking about summer wars... sheesh



Nooo I have to start working on the exam XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be watching "Summer Wars" once I get home.. Whenever it will be.. Another 8h probably..

So, Mussels, I'm on right track.. Ohhhhh, Sub version of FMA: Brotherhood, should be out today.. Might have to wait for Summer Wars.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 16, 2010)

Hagane No Renkinjutsushi (2009) Episode 48

Summer Wars


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

i just want to talk to someone about summer wars


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw the  first 5m to make sure this morning it was Summer Wars.. it was a strange, strange name.. But, it was. So, I'll have stuff to talk about tonight! Be the first thing I do besides pee*


----------



## MKmods (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just want to talk to someone about summer wars



start talking..

wouldnt it make a fun series to watch?



Cold Storm said:


> I saw the  first 5m to make sure this morning it was Summer Wars.. it was a strange, strange name.. But, it was. So, I'll have stuff to talk about tonight! Be the first thing I do besides pee*



I tried to watch it several times for the first few min but quit because it just looked stupid...Finally after the third time (and all the awards it won I figured I better watch more)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I tried to watch it several times for the first few min but quit because it just looked stupid...Finally after the third time (and all the awards it won I figured I better watch more)



I just wanted to make sure it was it... It was 2am in the morning.. The name just  didn't seem right.. That was even after grabbing it lastnigh.. 

I'll watch it tonight. That'll give me something good to watch


----------



## MKmods (Mar 16, 2010)

and the first one I got had Korean voices over English voices and one language Sub over another.. It looked retarded, but after a few min it went to normal and was cool.


----------



## djisas (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just want to talk to someone about summer wars



Good luck trying...
Only by the weekend with luck ill watch it...


----------



## KieX (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> You guys need to watch the new animoo movie Summer Wars. Now. or i'll stab you. not kidding. DO IT.
> 
> 
> Theres one particular scene stuck in my mind
> ...



+1 go watch now! Just stop what you're doing and go watch it NOW! Or I'll provide Mussels the chopsticks to stab you with! 

It will be the best 2 hours of your day. There is so much to love about this movie, hurry hurry watch it because we need to talk about it!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 16, 2010)

yep


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2010)

Downloading 

http://www.anime-plus.com/plus/anime/summer wars anime downloads.html

I hate the fact all of the high quality anime is in MKV format.. makes it a bitch to put onto my PS3 with subs! I


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2010)

oh btw, the animation is worth a HD rip - mine was 480p from a blu ray source, and looked fantastic


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh btw, the animation is worth a HD rip - mine was 480p from a blu ray source, and looked fantastic



The one I'm getting is 1.3GB in size, I think it should be a HD rip hopefully. Otherwise that is one long as movie :S


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2010)

randomflip said:


> The one I'm getting is 1.3GB in size, I think it should be a HD rip hopefully. Otherwise that is one long as movie :S



thats about the size of the one i had.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2010)

Woot can't wait to watch it now, all I hear is good things


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Downloading
> 
> http://www.anime-plus.com/plus/anime/summer wars anime downloads.html
> 
> I hate the fact all of the high quality anime is in MKV format.. makes it a bitch to put onto my PS3 with subs! I



Just stream it using PS3 media server and avisynth. Set up Haali media splitter to automatically select the proper languages. Follow my instructions here. Then substitute PS3 Media Server for Super, and use AviSynth/Mencoder in the transcoding settings of ps3ms.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2010)

THANK YOU! Finally someone with a proper documented method  

I tried the mkv2vob at first and I did manage to get it to play on my PS3 with subtitles but the problem was the file became twice the size of its state so I could only watch 1 episode via USB on my ps3 so I didn't even bother.

EDIT: Hm just read you typed stream using the media server function. Do you think I could use this method to permanently encode the files to be playable on the ps3 for example?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2010)

randomflip said:


> THANK YOU! Finally someone with a proper documented method
> 
> I tried the mkv2vob at first and I did manage to get it to play on my PS3 with subtitles but the problem was the file became twice the size of its state so I could only watch 1 episode via USB on my ps3 so I didn't even bother.
> 
> EDIT: Hm just read you typed stream using the media server function. Do you think I could use this method to permanently encode the files to be playable on the ps3 for example?



Yes, use my method, but just use settings that are ps3 compatible.

Try mp4 h.264 video AAC audio. 

Under the Audio section, pick the number of channels the original audio has. Set the bitrate to 256. Or, if the audio is already ps3 compatible, just select stream copy.

Under the Video section, for video scale size select no change, for Frames/sec choose what the original is (usually 23.97). 

Bitrate depends on the resolution. I usually do around 1600 for 480p, and around twice that for 720p. You have to be careful tho, the file can only go to 4GB. It's trial and error. If you exceed 4GB, lower the bitrate and try again. If the quality isn't high enough, and you still have some room till 4GB, raise the bitrate. 

Click the H button in the Video section's Options box and select Main Profile and 4.1 with 4 ref frames. Next, uncheck the Stretch it box in options, and check High Quality and Top Quality.

That should get you started. Experiment around a little. You can also try MediaCoder, as it has an Directshow/Avisynth decoding option.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

Wile, if you can do a full pm to me on streaming your anime on a PS3. I'll add it to your part with the codec. on the op.


Also gives me a reason to edit out Mussels last edit! lol.. Not changing it mussels just getting your name off there.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2010)

give me a good quality DL link for my optical addiction and i will partake in your "summer wars"

that is if such a request is legal. Not knowing if its copyright I have no way of knowing if the request goes against the forum guidlines in whichever case I will say before hand I will absolutely not go against them.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> give me a good quality DL link for my optical addiction and i will partake in your "summer wars"
> 
> that is if such a request is legal. Not knowing if its copyright I have no way of knowing if the request goes against the forum guidlines in whichever case I will say before hand I will absolutely not go against them.



PM's and such are fine. its not that we dont want links to the shows, its just that the shows tend to be hosted on websites that also host copyright material - and thats not allowed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> PM's and such are fine. its not that we dont want links to the shows, its just that the shows tend to be hosted on websites that also host copyright material - and thats not allowed.



thank you. im glad you understood my position.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile, if you can do a full pm to me on streaming your anime on a PS3. I'll add it to your part with the codec. on the op.
> 
> 
> Also gives me a reason to edit out Mussels last edit! lol.. Not changing it mussels just getting your name off there.



Yeah, I'll add a few screenshots with ps3ms at the end of my transcoding post here in the next day or 2. Remind me if I forget.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2010)

3am and my download/encoding finished lol.. I had to limit my dl almost capped :/. 

Wile E your instructions was definitely complicated but it definitely also works! 

time to watch


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dance in the Vampire Bund is looking great after 4 episodes...after I finish my book review I'll go on ahead with that Summer Wars some underwater creature keeps on mentioning...


----------



## Frizz (Mar 18, 2010)

Just finished watching Summer Wars last night! The story wasn't what I thought it was gonna be haha, but it was damn memorable.



Spoiler



Man the dad was hilarious on his squid looking Avatar, made me laugh watching him pound the DS


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Just finished watching Summer Wars last night! The story wasn't what I thought it was gonna be haha, but it was damn memorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what was your reaction to 



Spoiler



the scene where the little german kid offered his account? - i know a few net addicts who were almost in tears watching that


----------



## Frizz (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what was your reaction to
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



During the 74 blink was intense, when the german kid showed up I was in shock and awe, it actually reminded me of forums like these, when one of us has a problem no matter how far our countries are we help each other out anonymous or not - so yeah a bit teary. Totally unexpected last minute save for me .


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 18, 2010)

THE PAST FEW ANIME I'VE BEEN WATCHING LATELY ARE DEFINITELY GREAT AND SUMMER WARS WOULDN'T DISAPPOINT ME (EVEN AFTER THE FIRST FEW SCENES) HENCE THE ALL CAPS LOL


Should I edit that? LOL


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> During the 74 blink was intense, when the german kid showed up I was in shock and awe, it actually reminded me of forums like these, when one of us has a problem no matter how far our countries are we help each other out anonymous or not - so yeah a bit teary. Totally unexpected last minute save for me .





Spoiler



of course, none of us would actually admit it if that scene made us cry, as net addicted as we are.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

no more spoilers! I still haven't watched it! Grabbed the wrong version!!!


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2010)

I grabbed 2 versions, didnt watch any, delete both and got a 3rd better version BD rip to watch asap...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

I grabbed a 7.9gig 1080p version and it looks cool but has a dam commentary that I cant turn off..So far the [Zero-Remux] 1.3 gig is the best one I have that I can watch it looks really nice)

Last night I finished season 2 of* Vandread* and loved it. (great ending) and *Dual! Parallel Trouble Adventure* also a great ending and very interesting story.


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2010)

i have qts raw + external subs...
Im sure you can turn commentary off, you should look on your media player for media streams, it probably has 2 audio tracks from which you can chose...

I recommend of you to use the core media player 4, old stuff but the best i tried...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

I tried MPClassic, Gom, WMP and Dvix (wont let me shut it off) Il take a look at CMP4, thanks dj.


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2010)

it is worth it for its simplicity of use and efficiency at playing anything you throw at it...
Be sure to get cccp too it will make anything play on the core with great quality http://www.cccp-project.net/...

Here it is the core: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/the_core_media_player.htm (note everything on the site is freeware, for free not piracy), the company that created it, has come with a new piece of software that i checked and it sux real bad compared with the old one...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the CCCp and picked up the 4.11 player, thanks again


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's an interesting fun anime i watched ages ago, but just pooped up again recently: http://wakaranai.animeblogger.net/?p=4157&cpage=1#comment-52935, i think it might be worth taking a look for a good ninja nonsense comedy...

the title 2x2shinobuden or simply ninja nonsense...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 18, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a hold of FLAG.  Anyone seen this before and it is worth a look?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, it looks like something I would really like.. Reviews were really good
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/review/flag/dvd-1


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool.  I will add it to my sample list and let you know if I am buying it our not in say 2 days.


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was thinking of getting a hold of FLAG.  Anyone seen this before and it is worth a look?



You know, i tried, but i think i fell a sleep at least a couple times back then and subs where really slow, so i never bothered again...

By the way i just bought my first blue-ray, i bough evangelion 1.11 from amazon, préordered it last week and received it yesterday...

Now i just need to buy a bd player...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> You know, i tried, but i think i fell a sleep at least a couple times back then and subs where really slow, so i never bothered again...
> 
> By the way i just bought my first blue-ray, i bough evangelion 1.11 from amazon, préordered it last week and received it yesterday...
> 
> Now i just need to buy a bd player...



Drive for PC is about $65 to $85 with no burning ability.  $95+ for BD burners.  Higher the speed of the burner feature, the more expensive.

Stand alone players....the Magnavox that is usually on sale at Wal-mart for around $135 is fairly good overall player.  The very best overall players including BD playback and DVD up-scaling are made by Sony and Samsung.  There are also some good LG's, but honestly the price of all of them are high enough to just by a PS3.  It has the second best DVD up-scaler on the market, plays BD very well, can server as a media center to some degree, etc., etc.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL, dj is quite far from the nearest Newegg or Walmart... By the way what does a BR player cost over there dj? (I wouldnt mind sending you one if its a better deal)


----------



## [crs] (Mar 18, 2010)

Ive found Liteon Blu Ray player (iHOS104) for the pc to be pretty decent, very slow only a read of 4x for blu ray and 8x for dvd

http://us.liteonit.com/us/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=274&Itemid=191

Found it decent at reading DVD's that were scratched whereas on the pioneer 215 they would skip.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, dj is quite far from the nearest Newegg or Walmart... By the way what does a BR player cost over there?



Didn't know that, but the general information still applies, just difference in currency and maybe cost.  Overall price range should still be about the same I guess.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2010)

I was looking at the Plextor (but the reviews just slam it)

This one looked cool to me (I like different looking stuff)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151199


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, dj is quite far from the nearest Newegg or Walmart... By the way what does a BR player cost over there dj? (I wouldnt mind sending you one if its a better deal)





MKmods said:


> I was looking at the Plextor (but the reviews just slam it)
> 
> This one looked cool to me (I like different looking stuff)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151199



Plextor usually does good stuff, i wanted a pioneer drive but havent seen any yet, seen some lg but im not to fond of lg, i think the liteon drive goes for 70€ something over 80$ probably...

Gotta investigate the market properly...

Compared with egg its way overpriced that 4x liteon...

That 10x lg drive looks tasty...

Also can get 8x lg drive for 85€ ~ 100$ suppose its the best around here...
Found a 8x samsung for 85 too...

The lg has 4mb while the samsung has 2mb, which you guys think might be better??


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2010)

you prices are pretty close, thats nice.

(I wonder if there is  a real dif between 2 and 4mb cache drives?)

Watching Baka to Test eps 10,11 right now (pretty funny)

For the first time I actually got a reference to another anime...There is a scene where Yoshii has a Fist of the North Star  thing drawn on his chest..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> Plextor usually does good stuff, i wanted a pioneer drive but havent seen any yet, seen some lg but im not to fond of lg, i think the liteon drive goes for 70€ something over 80$ probably...
> 
> Gotta investigate the market properly...
> 
> ...



Just for Playback, no difference what-so-ever.  Burning makes a difference when burning Blu-ray disks cause the larger buffer helps during transfers because Blu-ray disks have such a large data density.

It should also make some difference for DVD burning, but not enough to matter.  I hope this info. helps.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG saw ep9 of *Dance in the Vampire Bund* (best ep so far) Crazy good ending.


----------



## human_error (Mar 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> OMG saw ep9 of *Dance in the Vampire Bund* (best ep so far) Crazy good ending.





I've been unable to find who has been subbing it since coalguys and sfw dropped it - whose subs did you get?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2010)

[Koharubi]

If that was bad to post let me know and il remove it right away..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Just for you MKMods

Dance in the Vampire Bund update

After negative fan reaction to an edited DVD and Blu-Ray release Funimation released announcement, another statement was issued on March 10, 2010 which the company expects to release the show unedited based on the first seven episodes.  They will make a final decision on the rest of the series, once the company has seen the final five episodes to ensure they comply with U.S. law.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2010)

For me I believe showing less (but hinting at stuff) is WAY more powerful than out right showing it.(especially with Mina)

I have no prob at all if they tone down the naked parts..(there arent that many) with *Qwaser* it would be impossible as it takes away from 75% of the story.

My all time favorite is* Ladies Versus Butlers*, that would even be ok to edit a bit for the mass market. 

But to me it would make such an excellent [H] anime with them going even a bit further.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> For me I believe showing less (but hinting at stuff) is WAY more powerful than out right showing it.(especially with Mina)
> 
> I have no prob at all if they tone down the naked parts..(there arent that many) with *Qwaser* it would be impossible as it takes away from 75% of the story.
> 
> ...



Its not the nudity that is the issue.  It is the apparent rather young appearance of cast members involved some of the more sexual scenes.  I have not seen the show, but I gather there is no sex or sexual contact, but it is implied and there is some nudity as you stated.  Depending on how far the implication goes, they could get in trouble letting unedited slide, but we will see.

And if I am not mistaken, you are very new to the anime scene right MK?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been watching for the last 7mos..(def a noob but thanks to dj and others here I have seen about 200 series)

And here in the US showing a powerful but naked 10 year old isant gonna go over well.. (I agree with not being able to show Mina naked even though in my mind I see her as someone possibly several hundred years old)

I would hate to stifle the creativity of the creators but there is the whole marketing thing, To me LvB is so funny it would spread like wildfire to a much larger audience if they eliminated the naked (I like naked) I have a bunch of friends i recommend stuff to but cant because they are younger (under 20) and it just feels wrong.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 19, 2010)

Summer Wars


Spoiler



I was on the verge of tears after the 74 to 75 and up scene!!! LOL



If ep 9 of bund have been subbed then I'll just wait for the streams XD


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

I am going to have to check this show out, because you have been on this for a while now.

I was just checking cause I like to recommend some old school stuff, but I am sure you have gotten enough from Dj and people here.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

as to people having issues with languages/subtitles/commentaries with CCCP, remember that you dont control subitles and languages in the player! you get tray icons for haali/VSfilter, and you control it through them.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What are you using to play it?



he needs to read my post above yours


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> he needs to read my post above yours



lol. I deleted it after I saw I was a page behind. Anyway, I was gonna point that out, but also that Zoom Player is almost always able to switch the streams flawlessly. It integrates with Haali (and most other DShow filters).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Summer Wars
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I was gutted when the sub group i was following dropped vampire bund cuz it got licensed...

still poking around for subs for that - otherwise Im stuck at Ep 6


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

This is the perfect example of what i was talking about a few pages back, about the advantages of 480p blu ray rips, over 480i DVD rips - the pic below is a PERFECT example of the 'tearing' you get in fast motion scenes when de-interlacing isnt working right.


----------



## djisas (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as to people having issues with languages/subtitles/commentaries with CCCP, remember that you dont control subitles and languages in the player! you get tray icons for haali/VSfilter, and you control it through them.



With the program i mentioned, the player gives you full and simple control over audio/subs streams, it also can play 2 audio streams at the same time and chapters, you just right click media streams and chose


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> This is the perfect example of what i was talking about a few pages back, about the advantages of 480p blu ray rips, over 480i DVD rips - the pic below is a PERFECT example of the 'tearing' you get in fast motion scenes when de-interlacing isnt working right.
> 
> http://www.just-whatever.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/star-wars-baseball.jpg



Why would anyone rip a DVD at 480i.  That is just dumb when 480p is the DVD's native resolution output.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why would anyone rip a DVD at 480i.  That is just dumb when 480p is the DVD's native resolution output.



(american) NTSC DVD is 480i. you have to deinterlace to make it progressive - and since most people use a quick and dirty method to save time, it goes to shit.


edit: its hard to find stuff via google on this, but i found something.

http://hometheater.about.com/od/beforeyoubuy/a/progressivescan_2.htm



> One thing to keep in mind, is there are two types of progressive scan, which is also referred to as 480p, when referenced to DVD players: progressive scan and progressive scan with 3:2 pulldown detection. If your DVD player has progressive scan without 3:2 pulldown detection, it will still produce a smoother image than traditional interlaced video, as the progressive scan DVD player _*will read the interlaced image of the DVD*_ and process a progressive image of the signal and and pass that on to a TV or video projector. However, if the DVD player has the addition of 3:2 pulldown detection, not only will your video display a smoother progressively scanned image, but you will experience the DVD film in as close a state as possible to what you would see coming from an actual film projector, except that it is still in the video domain.



DVD is interlaced, just that the players are performing deinterlacing these days.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> (american) NTSC DVD is 480i. you have to deinterlace to make it progressive - and since most people use a quick and dirty method to save time, it goes to shit.



I am not sure about NTSC standards, but every DVD I have ever seen normall outputs at 480p unless your TV can't handle that or you manually change it.  I think you are right and these people are just lazy when they ripped this.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am not sure about NTSC standards, but every DVD I have ever seen normall outputs at 480p unless your TV can't handle that or you manually change it.  I think you are right and these people are just lazy when they ripped this.



NTSC = 480i
PAL = 576i


as i said, the devices you're using are doing the deinterlacing themselves. When you convert a DVD to files you have to do it via software (since PC files are meant to be progressive).


We're going off on a tangent - my initial point was simply that going for a blu ray source over DVD, prevents possible situations where you get crappy blurry images like the one i posted.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> NTSC = 480i
> PAL = 576i
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks.  Still stupid for the standard to use 480i as the standard when the DVD medium can easily handle 480p.  Off tangent.

I started watching Zoids Chaotic Century again.  I forgot how corny it was.  I can't wait til the time skip and every thing gets more "real."


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thanks.  Still stupid for the standard to use 480i as the standard when the DVD medium can easily handle 480p.  Off tangent.
> 
> I started watching Zoids Chaotic Century again.  I forgot how corny it was.  I can't wait til the time skip and every thing gets more "real."



DVD cant do 480p. its limited to NTSC and PAL - the TV standards they're designed around.


i've been watching outlaw star remastered - great show, reminds me of bebop.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> DVD cant do 480p. its limited to NTSC and PAL - the TV standards they're designed around.
> 
> 
> i've been watching outlaw star remastered - great show, reminds me of bebop.



I miss Outlaw Star in TV.  That 1 episode was not that bad and I don't think the entire episode should have been removed from broadcast on Cartoon Network.

P.S. I found a site with more information about DVD's than I could have asked for and now my head hurts.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry for the double post.

Has anyone here checked out Ponyo or The Girl Who leap through Time?  I hear they are like, something you must see and I loves my feature films.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

Ponyo and THGLTT are awesome. Summer wars is better than both, however.

All three are highly reccomended from me - and thats saying something, cause these are family friendly shows yet i love them to bits.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2010)

The Girl Who Leap Through Time was the first movie of the "team" that made Summer Wars, and their second movie is better, but not by much anyway.

New subbed Durarara! (ep11) is now available as well.

I've just finished the 23 episodes of Kimi ni Todoke, good story (for me) and nice comedy here and there (especially the chibi Sawako lol).


And Summer Wars also reminded me of hanafuda. I have a hanafuda game in my PC lol (idk if it's koi-koi however, I'll check first lol)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Ponyo and THGLTT are awesome. Summer wars is better than both, however.
> 
> All three are highly reccomended from me - and thats saying something, cause these are family friendly shows yet i love them to bits.



And these are from the Japanese that usually make Anime that is not meant for kids ears and eyes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studio_Ghibli

thats the studio behind several films, mainly Miyazaki


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, and some of the founders of Ghibli were the ones that did the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings animated movies.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, and some of the founders of Ghibli were the ones that did the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings animated movies.



hmm i wonder why they werent credited for those on the link i provided. Also what else have they done? Star Wars the Animation!?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> hmm i wonder why they werent credited for those on the link i provided. Also what else have they done? Star Wars the Animation!?



Hobbit and LOTR were pre-Ghibli. Some of the Ghibli guys did Thundercats as well. Pretty funny to think about. lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Hobbit and LOTR were pre-Ghibli. Some of the Ghibli guys did Thundercats as well. Pretty funny to think about. lol



ThunderCats and SilverHawks FTMFW!!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2010)

For your 5 mins of recommended daily dosage of neko kawaii tongue twister:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm8iEuzXB6A







NYAAAAHAHAHA!

lol

Watch Bakemonogatari if you haven't yet XD


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> For your 5 mins of recommended daily dosage of neko kawaii tongue twister:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm8iEuzXB6A
> 
> 
> ...



That was amazingly far more painful that I thought it was going to be.  I think I hate you now.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well here's the dialogue before and after the tongue twister, might "ease the pain" lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzv6wkJ3WJo

And how was that 5-minute loop of a tongue twister painful to you? XD


Watching Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu right now LOLOLOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ThunderCats and SilverHawks FTMFW!!!!



Man, I woke up thinking of Silverhawks..  Brings back memories.. I wish I had all my old StarCom toys.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> Has anyone here checked out Ponyo or The Girl Who leap through Time?  I hear they are like, something you must see and I loves my feature films.



Ponyo is ghibli's latest creation, a movie for all ages, while TGWLTP is more mature and very good overall...

For the interested ones, here's a few ghibli articles made by me on a forum (no downloads or links just the articles i wrote, well probably some of them are information compiled from anime news network http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?65


----------



## MKmods (Mar 20, 2010)

TGWLTP was a blast to watch..

by the way  dj for recommending* Heroic Age*, another of those titles I never would have suspected that could be so amazingly good. The "Tarzan" type main hero here was so much better that the pussy,wimpy,imbecile types prevalent in so many animes I have seen..

I saw 17eps last night before I finally fell asleep, I am so looking forward to seeing the rest tonight.

 dj


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> And how was that 5-minute loop of a tongue twister painful to you? XD



It was like she was trying to make my head explode.  After about 2 minutes I just wanted it to stop.  lol



djisas said:


> Ponyo is ghibli's latest creation, a movie for all ages, while TGWLTP is more mature and very good overall...
> 
> For the interested ones, here's a few ghibli articles made by me on a forum (no downloads or links just the articles i wrote, well probably some of them are information compiled from anime news network http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?65



I just wanted to know if someone here had an opinion on the films, which I have 2 of now thanks.  No need for a Ghibli article as I own every movie they have made minus like 2 including Ponyo.

And I still just don't like Heroic Age, correction A-G-E.  It had potential and started off awesome.....then it gradually went down hill for me.  It was like Samurai Champloo for me.  It started off setting a high standard for the action.  Then it moved to short fights, off camera fights, and limited animation fights.  And that just made me mad.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> And I still just don't like Heroic Age, correction A-G-E.



Blasphemer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im only at 17 but I cheated and went to Wiki to see the rest of the chapters an I am so psyched to finish this up. ( dj and I disagree with a bunch of stuff but I still value his opinions, same with you LM)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Blasphemer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im only at 17 but I cheated and went to Wiki to see the rest of the chapters an I am so psyched to finish this up. ( dj and I disagree with a bunch of stuff but I still value his opinions, same with you LM)



If you liked it so far, you will like the ending as well.  It is pretty actioned packed and the finale is truly heartfelt.

I value DJ, yours, and most everyone's opinion here, but as you implied it will ultimately comes down to personal taste.  I loved Gantz.  Most people don't like it.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 20, 2010)

(heartfelt=good)

I havent seen Gantz.. Il give it a look


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2010)

GANTZ disliker spotted <-----

Started to watch ages ago, never finished, started reading manga ages ago, never finished...

I too own Chihiro, Howl`s Moving Castle and Grave of the Fireflies...
Ghibli's movies should be worth investing on BD re-mastering, maybe even polish them for a cinema comeback...

So what were the movies LM??


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> GANTZ disliker spotted <-----
> 
> Started to watch ages ago, never finished, started reading manga ages ago, never finished...
> 
> ...



I know you didn't like Gantz, I remember that convo.  It is rather bloody and violent.  It also does explain what is going on, but that is part of the appeal.  They wanted you to be in the same boat as the protagonists.  I also like the truly human reactions to Gantz....that being, "OMG! WTF! I just want to wake up from this sick, twisted nightmare....wait this is real....S#^!."  But I digress.  Gantz, check it out.  It is a love it or hate it kinda anime.  There is no real grey area.

I don't own Ponyo yet.  And I do not own Pom Poko or The Cat Returns yet so that is 3.  I didn't even know Pom Poko was Studio Ghibli.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2010)

Loved pom poko...
Wouldn't buy pony, it was great but not really my taste...
Neko no ongaeshi was interesting to say the least...

Have you watched Porco Rosso??
That was a great movie too, great air action...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Loved pom poko...
> Wouldn't buy pony, it was great but not really my taste...
> Neko no ongaeshi was interesting to say the least...
> 
> ...



Lets see, I have seen Porco Rosso 4 times now. In Japanese 3 times and English once.  Great anime, good story, and great characters.  Studio Ghibli is just something every anime fan should know about.  I personally will own everything they have produced so far within 2 months.

Like I said, I love my anime feature films. I try to just evaluate each anime by itself to determine my like/dislike of it; however, Studio Ghibli gets a free pass.  I did not like Tales from Earthsea, but I still own it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats not Myasaki's work didnt ya know??
That his son debut as a director and kinda failed...

You should watch brave story, its very similar to Ghibli's...

And you should watch erin, its a beautiful fantasy story...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Thats not Myasaki's work didnt ya know??
> That his son debut as a director and kinda failed...
> 
> You should watch brave story, its very similar to Ghibli's...
> ...



I knew it was his son and I expected it to be crap.  His direction is ok, obviously inexperienced, but that was a given.  The problem with that anime was it seemed to be missing story elements.  It just seemed like their was more story to tell, but never took time to tell it.  Didn't matter that I knew it was crap going in, Studio Ghibli has a permanent pass for me ever since I saw Grave of the Fireflies (One of three films to evoke an emotional response from me), My Neighbor Totoro, and Porco Rosso on the same day.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2010)

Totoro was nice to watch too...
How about Only Yesterday?? Directed by Taeko Okajima, this one is a slice of life, but i still enjoyed it...

Just watched the last railgun ep, it was as expected an action packed episode, but still falls short compared to index...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Totoro was nice to watch too...
> How about Only Yesterday?? Directed by Taeko Okajima, this one is a slice of life, but i still enjoyed it...
> 
> Just watched the last railgun ep, it was as expected an action packed episode, but still falls short compared to index...



We are going to be at this all day, so I will say best to check MAL.  Still some stuff missing though so I will just say I loved everything from Studio Ghibli except Earthsea (disliked) and Castle in the Sky (was ok, but seemed to drag the story a little too long).

I don't know you very well Dj so I can't really recommend anything for you since I am not sure what you have already seen.  Here is a short list of some Anime feature films I love and highly recommend that are not Studio Ghibili, part of a series, or not considered the must see titles (like Ninja Scroll):

Stuff from Satoshi Kon (one of my personal favorites directors)

Perfect Blue
Millennium Actress
Tokyo Godfathers

Other Stuff:

Metropolis
Wings of Honnêamise
Barefoot Gen
Batman: Gotham Knight (animate, directed, and partially produced by anime company)
Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice list, some oldies too...

Watched perfect blue and millennium actress, never got interested in watching Godfather's and might be a little to late now with all i have to watch yet...

From last list, maybe i might watch metropolis, should have watched ages ago...
fell asleep watching honneamise, but im actually getting a bd rip from thora to watch again, one of this days...

Speaking of Satoshi Kon, i watched paprika and paranoia agent too...

I have watched close to 800 anime of all sorts and still retain memories of everything, when names start popping out its hard to stop, so i will stop before it drags to long...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

djisas said:


> Nice list, some oldies too...
> 
> Watched perfect blue and millennium actress, never got interested in watching Godfather's and might be a little to late now with all i have to watch yet...
> 
> ...



College, I had to put it down for a while and just picked it back up last year.  I missed most of the last 6 years of anime, so any list I post will be kinda old.

Toyko Godfathers is a great, heartfelt film.  Wings of Honn. is rather somber so it can put you to sleep.  I completely understand, but definitely worth a watch.  The details in Wings was something else, small, stupid stuff had me laughing my ass off at it.

I only stated we should cut it short because the forum kinda turned into a 2 man show for the last 10 or so posts. lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2010)

Finally got around to watching the first EP of Gundam Unicorn... Looks Cool. Its very nostalgic seeing the old RGM/RX style mobile suits.

I quite liked it. its got a certain 'innocence' about it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2010)

For some reason i always end like this...
So i better actually cut a little and go play some bioshock 2...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2010)

lol, there are 4598 posts so far... I dont thing sharing excellent info should be a problem at all...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2010)

4600 is MINE


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2010)

I cant believe  it, it seems like just last week I was 4000...dam we sure post a lot...
(the mark of an excellent thread)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I cant believe  it, it seems like just last week I was 4000...dam we sure post a lot...
> (the mark of an excellent thread)



Just for you.....


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2010)

I need new recommendations of anime, list as much as possible, fall 2009-present please, before I go to manga lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2010)

Letter Bee
Sora no woto
Fairy Tail
Darker Than Black S2


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2010)

I really liked Fairy Tail. I'll wait before watching anymore. I've seen the first 3 episodes.. Just a series I can wait for..

@ MK, yeah it does seem like almost a month ago we finally hit 4k in this thread.. It'll be soon for 5k! Just gotta worry about Battlefield 2: BC getting a head of us.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

I will second Letter Bee as i heard good stuff about it.

I also will denounce Darker than Black at any chance I get.


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I need new recommendations of anime, list as much as possible, fall 2009-present please, before I go to manga lol



durara, vampire bund, ladies vs butlers, the idiot, the test and the sumoned being, fairy tail i supose, hanamaru kindergarten, katanagatari...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2010)

djisas said:


> vampire bund, ladies vs butlers, the idiot, the test and the sumoned being, fairy tail i supose, katanagatari...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2010)

Letter Bee
Sora no woto
Fairy Tail
Katanagatari


Those are the only ones I haven't watched yet that was recommended (and I'm not interested with kindergarten lol)


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know you didn't like Gantz, I remember that convo.  It is rather bloody and violent.  It also does explain what is going on, but that is part of the appeal.  They wanted you to be in the same boat as the protagonists.  I also like the truly human reactions to Gantz....that being, "OMG! WTF! I just want to wake up from this sick, twisted nightmare....wait this is real....S#^!."  But I digress.  *Gantz, check it out.  It is a love it or hate it kinda anime.  There is no real grey area.
> *
> I don't own Ponyo yet.  And I do not own Pom Poko or The Cat Returns yet so that is 3.  I didn't even know Pom Poko was Studio Ghibli.



Agreed. I bought the box sets.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2010)

i just watched a cactus get brutally murdered in outlaw star.

Scarred for life now.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Agreed. I bought the box sets.



Gantz was awesome, its not something I'd watch with family though .


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Gantz was awesome, its not something I'd watch with family though .



Well, no. I would suppose not. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2010)

If you watch Gantz with the family.. You ether got:


A great family that know Anime is cool,
A death wish due to the fact that your sister, if you have one, will tell her friends how much of a crazy you are. Thus never having a girlfriend longer than "meeting the family".


Yeah, I'm one that didn't like it. But, I will also be one that will tell anyone that if they like that sort of thing. Go try it out. "TO Each Their Own"


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2010)

After So Ra No Wo To I checked out Seitokai no Ichizon, can't stop laughing lol


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey guys! For everyone of you who watch Bleach. Check this out.. This might be leaked scenes from the Ichigo vs Ulquiorra battle. The video is taken from Bleach soul carnival 2. But it looks too good to be true! For those who dont read the manga its a spoiler.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IySmzvShYso&feature=related

And soi fons bankai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq2qYmpwpOY&feature=related

and Espada 3's release

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-FkvDeseMY&feature=related


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats some awesome stuff!!
Ichigo is from another world...
And that espada n3, damn one hit, just one hit...


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Letter Bee
> Sora no woto
> Fairy Tail
> Darker Than Black S2



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????

Darker Than Black has a second season 

Plus I do recommend Fairy Tail, but I think they sucked up the character voices for the anime. I am an avid follower of the manga, but the first anime episode just made me :shadedshu . Natsu's voice actor just sucks in my opinion and doesn't fit his personality at all.


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2010)

Im ok with the VA in FT...

DTB had a sequel a couple months ago, a great sequel actually...


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 21, 2010)

djisas said:


> Im ok with the VA in FT...
> 
> DTB had a sequel a couple months ago, a great sequel actually...



Did a little more searching and I think the first few episodes that I saw had a messed up dub for the voices. They all sounded very low-pitched and lacked emotion in my opinion. Just did a youtube search and both happy's voice and natsu's voice are actually not bad for the characters.  

 That's a good thing. Now I have a new anime that I can keep up with. I don't really watch Bleach or Naruto anymore since the manga is just much better in my opinion. I will wait and watch Bleach for the fight scenes though.

One Piece still rules all in my book. The most recent manga chapters are just  . ODA is a frickin' genius.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

just make sure you get the latest rips of DTB S2, the early V1 subs from many groups were terrible. (because of the way the japs say "you" "them" he/she etc, when characters get confused whether someones a guy or a girl and the subbers want to put a he/she in, they get mightily confused >.<)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

Or just buy it and have professionals do the sub and dub work.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm watching episode 49!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm watching episode 49!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



if you mean FMA brotherhood, i may be about to kill you for beating me to it


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2010)

49 was EPIC... BIGGER letters is needed.. EPIC.. 

Promise day is going to be... EPIC


----------



## djisas (Mar 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just make sure you get the latest rips of DTB S2, the early V1 subs from many groups were terrible. (because of the way the japs say "you" "them" he/she etc, when characters get confused whether someones a guy or a girl and the subbers want to put a he/she in, they get mightily confused >.<)



as long he gets the bss subs, he's good to go, that or wait just a little more for the BD rips...



TheLaughingMan said:


> Or just buy it and have professionals do the sub and dub work.



Sometimes prós do worst than good fansubbers...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

djisas said:


> as long he gets the bss subs, he's good to go, that or wait just a little more for the BD rips...
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes prós do worst than good fansubbers...



That is very true on some rare occasions.  One of the worst I have seen would be Saiyuki the original series.  The title written in English, what the English VO said, and the Actual Japanese translation were three completely different lines on more than 1 episode.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2010)

That's a series that is good! Saiyuki. I even have writing from it due to Goku's whole "life".


:edit:


Hell YEAH!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Well... I think it might not work.. Might not work at all..

Warner Bros, Adapting Bleach Manga

I think they might kill it.. But, then again, People seemed to like DBZ... Me, no.. But, some did.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well... I think it might not work.. Might not work at all..
> 
> Warner Bros, Adapting Bleach Manga
> 
> I think they might kill it.. But, then again, People seemed to like DBZ... Me, no.. But, some did.



Who adapts manga?  You translate and leave, simply business.  This is almost insulting to anime and manga fans.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

just finished watching ep 49 of FMA - for some reason it 'feels' shorter then normal nothing much happend in it, nothing much was explained & there was almost zero progression in the storyline - we are still 'waiting' for the promised day. 



Spoiler



its like they were almost thinking of making a filler episode then changed their mind at the last moment & said no - lets just trap Pride & Alphonse for a whole episode & have the episode focus on nothing but the fact that them 2 are trapped.... boring


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 23, 2010)

Princess Lover! LOL XD

I'm mostly watching harem lately lol


And I've just finished Sora no Woto; ep 10 of Dance in the Vampire Bund has been subbed as well.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 24, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Princess Lover! LOL XD
> 
> I'm mostly watching harem lately lol
> 
> ...



I really LOVED Princess Lover, I didnt watch it for the longest time because of its stupid name.

I just saw ep10 of VampireBund and its pretty obvious the censors were a bit heavy handed (un even ep)
Still it ended with some serious stuff going on (the story is getting really interesting)


----------



## djisas (Mar 24, 2010)

VB means serious business...
So no wo to, proved better than any expectations i had...

Princess lover only the specials, the anime wasnt my type...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2010)

I just saw eps 1-17 of *Nodame Cantabile* season 1 last night and it was a blast. I have always stayed away from musical and sport anime for some stupid reason (I honestly dont really know why) but this series kicks ass.

I especially enjoy its a more grown up theme like *BlackLagoon* and *Michiko to Hatchin*.


----------



## djisas (Mar 25, 2010)

You keep watching it, theres a lot to watch and there are live action's that are even better than the anime...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

For some reason I am rewatching Zoids Chaotic Century.  It is one of the worst shows for the first 20ish episodes.  Animate changes make the zoids look out of place, plot explanations for the fact that animals on this planet Zi are metal and born with weapons is vague at best, but I digress.

I just got to the highlight of the show to me, the twisted plot shift.  The bright and cheery "Good guys always win" show that had a "war" last for like 4 battles, turns into this rather gruesome tale of war tearing a country apart.  And this shift is clearly marked by the introduction of the Genosaurer.  This shift changed the marketing segment for the show which contributed to is eventual cancellation off of Toonami so long ago.

Just give some scope of the shift in tone for this show, example:  Episodes 1 through 20, we have a WAR that results in the death of 1, yes 1 person.  Genosaurer introduction the body count went from 1 to 6 in half an episode and reduced the primary cast buy 2.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm just about to finish Omamori Himari, quite good (and another harem lol)


----------



## djisas (Mar 25, 2010)

that one is censored isnt it??


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, the censorship is all white lol


----------



## djisas (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats one of the reasons i dont watch it, besides being a generic harem anime...
But the dvd/bd rips will change that most likely...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Quick addiction poll to test your level of anime related problems.

How many anime series have you purchases this year? 4

How many anime feature films have you purchases this year? 1

How many anime have you watched that you have seen before? 2


----------



## MKmods (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL
2 (more if they hurry the hell up)
0
6


entropy13 said:


> I'm just about to finish Omamori Himari, quite good (and another harem lol)


I think I started watching that and it was really good, thanks for bringing it up


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't made any anime purchases for almost two years lol

And the censorship's not too bad, since you'll only see something censored thrice in the whole series.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

No Cuts!!!

And you need to get on that purchase thing and help support the habit.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Quick addiction poll to test your level of anime related problems.
> 
> How many anime series have you purchases this year? 4
> 
> ...


6

3

4

Just finally broke down and bought Ghost in the Shell 2.0 on Bluray on Monday.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just finally broke down and bought Ghost in the Shell 2.0 on Bluray on Monday.



I don't like some of the changes made.  I kinda want the original on DVD or Blu-ray.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't like some of the changes made.  I kinda want the original on DVD or Blu-ray.



I do like the original better, but I don't dislike 2.0 by any means. Plus, it was only $15 at Best Buy, so I went ahead and bought it. 

I want the original on BD as well, but it's import only from what I can see, and most places want 3x what it's worth.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

0
0
10

limited buying capacity here, i'm waiting on blu ray for most of the shows i like, and i cbf importing them.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

0
0
10

limited buying capacity here, i'm waiting on blu ray for most of the shows i like, and i cbf importing them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 0
> 0
> 10
> 
> limited buying capacity here, i'm waiting on blu ray for most of the shows i like, and i cbf importing them.



I can help if it funds that are a problem, but not on Blu-ray.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I can help if it funds that are a problem, but not on Blu-ray.



i've got 720p downloads, buying 480i DVD's to replace them seems... silly, at best.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've got 720p downloads, buying 480i DVD's to replace them seems... silly, at best.



I do not ask to replace collect one has....acquired already.  I am just an advocate of supporting the habit during the recession in the US.  And I have a source that can save you a lot of money if you are short on funds.  Library is not large, but very diverse and cost effective everything else.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

If there are no BDs for a show I have in HD, and I really like the show, I'll still buy the DVDs, but keep the files handy. At least it supports them a little.


----------



## razaron (Mar 26, 2010)

noooo, gintama's finished.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Durarara!! is finally at the halfway point lol, episode 12 has been subbed


----------



## Wile E (Mar 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't like some of the changes made.  I kinda want the original on DVD or Blu-ray.





Wile E said:


> I do like the original better, but I don't dislike 2.0 by any means. Plus, it was only $15 at Best Buy, so I went ahead and bought it.
> 
> I want the original on BD as well, but it's import only from what I can see, and most places want 3x what it's worth.



I just discovered tonight that the Ghost in the Shell 2.0 BD has the original movie on it as well. Now that is a great deal for $15 imo.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Watching Valkyria Chronicles, almost a year overdue for me lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 27, 2010)

I didn't watch the anime, I got the game instead.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't have a PS3 so I won't be able to play it anyway lol


----------



## djisas (Mar 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I just discovered tonight that the Ghost in the Shell 2.0 BD has the original movie on it as well. Now that is a great deal for $15 imo.



Its calling me, ima gonna buy it, should have bought together with my eva 1.11 copy...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2010)

Also look at Amazon for anime. They have a huge sell going on til the 19 of April.. Box sets cheap. series sets cheap.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Also look at Amazon for anime. They have a huge sell going on til the 19 of April.. Box sets cheap. series sets cheap.



En route, captain. :salute:


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry kid, but BAKA >>> NERV


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2010)

I threw in Ghost in the Shell 2.0, Trinity Blood box set, so I can have some more blu-ray. So Thursday I'll buy them. Might throw some more in via dvd. Some sweet pricing. between $5-$34.99 they show..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

I need box set ideas. I'm eyeing up Eureka 7 and GITS SAC 2nd Gig, but I know there are some I'm forgetting about.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2010)

how about:
Shana
Last Exile
Mushi- Shi
Tactics
Desert Punk <--- Just added to mine
Karas
Wolf Rain


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2010)

Man, the Claymore and FMP:TSR bluray box sets are tempting. I also need to grab Evangelion 1.11. Man, so many anime, so little money. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Man, the Claymore and FMP:TSR bluray box sets are tempting. I also need to grab Evangelion 1.11. Man, so many anime, so little money. lol.



Yeah.. so many.. SO, many.. lol

I wish it was the full series of FMP.. That would be sweetness!


----------



## djisas (Mar 28, 2010)

for the masses: Xamd 12-14 by Thora is out...

By the way, Thora released DTB a couple days ago too, the first season...


----------



## KieX (Mar 28, 2010)

For the first time in ages I am dying for the next instalment of Bleach manga:



Spoiler


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

I was waiting for something like that to happen.. Oh man.. Sweetness!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2010)

djisas said:


> for the masses: Xamd 12-14 by Thora is out...
> 
> By the way, Thora released DTB a couple days ago too, the first season...



I'm anxiously waiting for them to finish Xamd.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys Bleach is finnaallllyyyy!!!!!! and i mean FINALLY getting back to the main story line  Episode 266 is called Ichigo vs Ulquiorra and its airing on April 13th... And the season is gonna go on till 2011.... So no more f*cking fillers for the year!!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Hey guys Bleach is finnaallllyyyy!!!!!! and i mean FINALLY getting back to the main story line  Episode 266 is called Ichigo vs Ulquiorra and its airing on April 13th... And the season is gonna go on till 2011.... So no more f*cking fillers for the year!!!



so, one more filler to go...


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so, one more filler to go...



Yep... Oh man Ive been waiting for Bleach to get back to the main storyline for ages..... 



Spoiler



Especially now since Isshin has stepped into the battle!


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 29, 2010)

What are your favorite anime songs?

Mine's quite a long list though lol so I'll put it in some spoiler tags XD


Spoiler



Hakanakumo Towa no Kanashi - Gundam 00
Dress (Blood Trinity Mix) - Trinity Blood
Jap - Sengoku Basara
Break & Peace - Sengoku Basara
Kakusei Heroism ~The Hero Without A Name~ - Darker than Black
Rhythm Emotion - Gundam Wing
Over Night - Le Chevalier D'Eon
Shounen Heart - Eureka 7
Nagareboshi ~Shooting Star~ - Naruto Shippuden
Tsukiakari no Michishirube - Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini
From Dusk Till Dawn - Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini
Kimi no Shiranai Monogatari - Bakemonogatari
Renai Circulation - Bakemonogatari
Staple Stable - Bakemonogatari
Sugar Sweet Nightmare - Bakemonogatari
Kimi ni Todoke - Kimi ni Todoke
Trust Me - Durarara!!!
Uragiri no Yuuyake - Durarara!!!
Girls, Be Ambitious - So Ra No Wo To
Beam My Beam - Omamori Himari
Baka Go Home - Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu
Friends - Dance in the Vampire Bund
Fallen Down - Sora no Otoshimono
Ring My Bell - Sora no Otoshimono
Treasure - Seitokai no Ichizon
Asu e no Kizuna - Valkyria Chronicles
Weeping Alone - Tears to Tiara



And it amazes me how well I remember the anime titles and song titles in romaji or in some cases in kanji (!!! lol) but struggle to remember anything for exams. LOL At least it's summer now, the recent 40C+ temps attest to that (and the more time to watch/read/reread/rewatch).


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL, saw ep11 of *Dance in the Vampire Bund*  and all I can say is OMG!

(I feel like a crackhead jonesing for a fix while waiting for eps)



entropy13 said:


> What are your favorite anime songs?


I have a handful but I am awful at the names (really bad)

Lilium(opening of Elfin Lied)
Mind as Judgement (Canaan)
Only My Railgun (Railgun)
Tori no Uta (Air)
Inner Universe (Ghost in the Shell)
The Starry Sky

 Djisas has put together a huge compilation of anime songs
http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?550
(excellent job, I wish I had 1 tenth the skill/patience he has to do something like that)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

and you said i was bad the other day for waiting for FMA Brotherhood..


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2010)

lol, If I had one I would quit my job to not miss an ep..

The day Funmation releases the BR I would pay anything for it..

Did I mention I like this series????


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 29, 2010)

When I see you I see "Vampire in the bund", lol... 

I read this for dinner : 
http://www.onemanga.com/Franken_Fran/1/01/


----------



## djisas (Mar 29, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> What are your favorite anime songs?
> 
> Mine's quite a long list though lol so I'll put it in some spoiler tags XD
> 
> ...



I burned 13 cds with my fav ones and Mark already has 12...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2010)

Mk... Go over to my Project log, see the last update.. and PM me! 


Ontopic:
Man.. I need to watch some anime.. I got so much, not as much as some here, and only a 3rd is watched..


----------



## Ammugonevil (Mar 29, 2010)

Dudes what do u think about kick ass? the movie... i think its gunna be pretty cool


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for them to finish Xamd.



Thanks for posting that I have Thora 1-11 1080p and they just released 12-14. I saw Xamd streamed the first time, the Thora version is so much nicer.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

Just watched Episode 50 of FMA BH... Great episode. The next one will be sweet!


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 30, 2010)

djisas said:


> I burned 13 cds with my fav ones and Mark already has 12...



Why do you burn them? 

In my case I only have 1GB worth of anime OSTs.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)

new FMA? bwahahahaha


----------



## KieX (Mar 30, 2010)

FMA just keeps building up the anticipation! I think my head will asplode once the fighting actually starts 

Also, *Eden of the East the Movie I - King of Eden* is out in the wild. Just watched it in 1080p and it is every bit as good as the series. Most definitely worth a watch.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 30, 2010)

KieX said:


> FMA just keeps building up the anticipation! I think my head will asplode once the fighting actually starts
> 
> Also, *Eden of the East the Movie I - King of Eden* is out in the wild. Just watched it in 1080p and it is every bit as good as the series. Most definitely worth a watch.



I'll go check out the movie then.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)

dattebayo have subbed eden movie 1


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 30, 2010)

Should I go ahead with the movie or watch the series first?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Should I go ahead with the movie or watch the series first?



you should watch the serie first, 'cause the movie starts where the serie end


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 30, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> you should watch the serie first, 'cause the movie starts where the serie end



lol ok then


----------



## djisas (Mar 30, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Why do you burn them?
> 
> In my case I only have 1GB worth of anime OSTs.



Because i work my ass doing them, it takes months to get enough for 1 cd, weeks just to select the music, hours just for the final touches of each compilation...

No i dont burn everything, thats over 80Gb after all..

I do them to share with ppl like you...

I spent 10 years to create 13 cds...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've watched the Eden of the East series and the first movie, both were great XD


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2010)

quite enjoyed the eden movie, quite pissed it ended so suddenly and i gotta wait ages for the rest!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 1, 2010)

For anyone who enjoys "Tactics" 

http://www.deepdiscount.com/index.c...oductID/78FC1C9E-E760-4E13-B747-04E22EE583C9/


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> quite enjoyed the eden movie, quite pissed it ended so suddenly and i gotta wait ages for the rest!



Ages? The 2nd movie's supposed to be released by now. 

And I just like to post some Touhou sigs I've come up with...













Gundam 00 : Awakening of the Trailblazer ---> The movie, will come in September. It is the "Final Flight of the Meisters"

Sengoku Basara 2nd Season ---> Coming this Fall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq7vhsbnNjc


----------



## KieX (Apr 1, 2010)

@entropy13 

Glad you enjoyed Eden of the East, really is good stuff. But like Mussels I was a bit miffed that the movie ends like that. Now I'll have to suffer in agony till the second is released. Nice sigs btw, you make those yourself?


Also, Tegami Bachi: Letter Bee is finished  have to wait till winter for new series!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2010)

A lot of the Fall/Winter series has just finished, Kimi ni Todoke, Letter Bee, Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu...and the Spring series have started already.


----------



## djisas (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah, look for B gata h kei, its about, lets see, a girl's dream is to "rape" 100 virgin boys... How does that sound to you??
Or how about heroman: anime meets cartoon or anime meets comix or something like that, based on americanish stuff, something about a big robot...
and then there's Angel Beats, quality anime from Key (kanon, air, clannad, etc..), so this anime is probably the next big thing to come out...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL I've started with B Gata H Kei already, the first episode was just hilariously ridiculous lol



Spoiler



the condom ad jingle LOLOLOLOLOLOL ROFLMAO


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

sigh, was at an 18th and they started watching un-dubbed hentai with no subs.

guess who had to translate?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2010)

djisas said:


> yeah, look for B gata h kei, its about, lets see, a girl's dream is to "rape" 100 virgin boys... How does that sound to you??



I found that anime disturbing.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sigh, was at an 18th and they started watching un-dubbed hentai with no subs.
> 
> guess who had to translate?



Your cat? 



Try watching the first ep of B Gata H Kei and the second ep of Sora no Otoshimono...


Spoiler



ridiculous condom ad jingle, pumping air to a balloon to symbolize THAT (lol), flying panties adopting migratory patterns LOL


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

A Japanese girl wanted to have 100 casual sex partners.  

1: that will never happen in this anime or Japan.  
2: I am total in.  Sex humor in anime is always a treat.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2010)

They've updated the beta for CCCP to 4.3. Updated op for it.


----------



## djisas (Apr 4, 2010)

i downloaded the latest fddshow for my win7


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was liking the Arakawa Under the Bridge trailer I got to watch, but only a RAW yet thus far...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> They've updated the beta for CCCP to 4.3. Updated op for it.



What's in the Changelog?

EDIT: Nvm, just looked it up. Here's the link for anyone else interested. http://www.cccp-project.net/wiki/index.php?title=CCCP_Beta_Testing_Guide

It's been a while since I updated, so am I reading the changelog properly as saying that he uses the DXVA version of FFDshow now?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What's in the Changelog?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, just looked it up. Here's the link for anyone else interested. http://www.cccp-project.net/wiki/index.php?title=CCCP_Beta_Testing_Guide
> 
> It's been a while since I updated, so am I reading the changelog properly as saying that he uses the DXVA version of FFDshow now?



i cant seem to find it


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i cant seem to find it





> 2010-04-03: MPC-HC and filters 1.3.1775.0 and FFDShow 1.1.3345.0. *Added FFDShow DXVA shortcut to start menu.* Modified shortcut names in start menu to all start with "CCCP" for ease of searching with new versions of Windows. Nellymoser enabled by default in FFDShow, set IDCT to auto by default in FFDShow (previously set to libmpeg2 for all of the ancient shitty mpeg4 asp encodes, should be less relevant now, and we also support slightly more formats). FFMPEG-MT option is hidden in settings app if the number of cores are less than 2, and FFMPEG-MT is used as default H.264 if number of cores detected are 3 or more (remember hearing this was the recommended value, also much testing required now for any multicore machines). Fix internal autoloading of subtitles in MPC on Vista+ (now uses VSFilter if installed first). Also return internal subtitles in MPC to be relative to video, not window.



Quick, somebody test!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Quick, somebody test!!!!!!



testzing


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2010)

lol before there's an option to make a folder in the start menu though right? XD


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

it works.


the shortcut merely takes you to the config tool where you can turn it on and off.


havent tested if it works better than MPC's built in DXVA yet, cause i had serious issues with that on some files - and no fallback so that when it didnt work, it just corrupted instead of going to software.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it works.
> 
> 
> the shortcut merely takes you to the config tool where you can turn it on and off.
> ...



Awesome. I tried Sharky out for the DXVA feature, but I just don't like it, and it seems to not play nice with my PS3MS. Gonna go back to CCCP now.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2010)

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Season 2 has been confirmed, and I haven't read the official site yet, but I'm sticking with my prediction (which I've posted in an anime forum) that it'll be Fall 2010.

Kimi ni Todoke live-action film coming soon too, but that's old news anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

confirmed: this has software fallback for when DXVA doesnt work (namely: the HD files of FMA brotherhood from eclipse on ATI hardware)



edit: use these settings


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good news then when I DO get some more hard drive space (i.e. buy a new one lol)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm getting 5-8% CPU usage on my media PC playing a 1.1GB 720P file.

that 5-8% is likely due to processing the audio, to be honest.

16-21% in software FFDSHOW.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm getting 5-8% CPU usage on my media PC playing a 1.1GB 720P file.
> 
> that 5-8% is likely due to processing the audio, to be honest.
> 
> 16-21% in software FFDSHOW.



Are you getting subs to render? Mine doesn't seem like it wants to when using DXVA.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Are you getting subs to render? Mine doesn't seem like it wants to when using DXVA.



hmmm, problems here too. will investigate.

there is a subtitles tab.

Default:







These work for me


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll look at it all tonight Mussels and add something to the text for the OP. 

Man, I got that, ^^, and FMA: Brotherhood 51 sitting at home.. Calling my name and I'm stuck at work...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2010)

it works really well, i've clocked my media PC to 1GHz and it plays 720p files just fine


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2010)

brotherhood 51:



Spoiler



A giant metal man who doesnt eat or sleep with the power of a philosophers stone? mwahahaahahahaahahaaha


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2010)

Things will get messy down there...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2010)

Man 51 was great! I loved watching it.. It was... Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hmmm, problems here too. will investigate.
> 
> there is a subtitles tab.
> 
> ...



I just can't get subs to render using DXVA. I don't know what's up.


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 7, 2010)

*E5 series Shinkansen - Hatsune*

Anyone seen this yet?

The new Japanese E5 series Shinkansen is about to be named Hatsune after the anime character.
http://www.animeraku.com/2010/03/new-shinkansen-to-be-named-hatsune.html

You crazy japanese 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89VY15ax4NE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhTsTusXdys&NR=1


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 7, 2010)

A lot more of the Spring series have been subbed, namely Hakuouki Shinsengumi Kitan (lol I got it memorized already) and Mayoi Neko Overrun!.


EDIT: Slightly related, features a Vocaloids version of Ievan Polkka, but the video's about drawing in Excel lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xGI90dP3Z0


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2010)

MAR's last episode just aired, for anyone waiting to get it all in one go.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2010)

I read the manga, lost interest half way... Anyway, that reminded me of Flames of Recca.


----------



## razaron (Apr 7, 2010)

just watched RAINBOW. it looks to be one of the best out of the spring anime.


----------



## djisas (Apr 7, 2010)

Zubasa;1842954 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************1842954******end_of_the_skype_highlighting said:
			
		

> Anyone seen this yet?
> 
> The new Japanese E5 series Shinkansen is about to be named Hatsune after the anime character.
> http://www.animeraku.com/2010/03/new-shinkansen-to-be-named-hatsune.html
> ...



They had a poll running to chose the name, and it seems they chose to name it hatsune, due to its color scheme, making it look like Miku...



Mussels said:


> MAR's last episode just aired, for anyone waiting to get it all in one go.



Seen the last few ep being released, still not sure if ill finish watching it, its been like 6 months since i last saw any...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be trying out Giant Killing. It's been ages since I've watched a football anime.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you think this is a Windows device...? The background looks familiar to me...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ask Celty lol

I'm watching K-On right now lol

I'm also recommending Arakawa Under the Bridge and Angel Beats!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Do you think this is a Windows device...? The background looks familiar to me...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/windows.jpg



It's looks like a generic iPhone imitation, but they added the Vista log in screen background.

Here's mine making a call. (My dog is the background picture).


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn, it was worth the waiting.

Durarara!! Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

52


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2010)

CS's under the influence of FMA drugs.

lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> CS's under the influence of FMA drugs.
> 
> lol



If I can find the sub before I go to bed on Sunday, I'll stay up to watch it! Even if it's going to be about midnight that i'm doing watching it, and have to wake up at 3am..  

I need to have this series done!


I can't wait for 53!!! Man, it looks epic! 52 had a lot of stuff going on, but man, the last 20s, preview of 53, was just wanting me to be a vegetable till it comes out!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 12, 2010)

All this time I'm not really interested with FMA. Just me I guess.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2010)

I watched the 1st one. So, i'm waiting for this one to finish first.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> If I can find the sub before I go to bed on Sunday, I'll stay up to watch it! Even if it's going to be about midnight that i'm doing watching it, and have to wake up at 3am..
> 
> I need to have this series done!
> 
> ...



... i thought it ended on 52?!?


lol aniDB has said 52 all the time now, suddenly 53 appeared  i guess they snuck it in... i wonder if 53 is it, or if theres more?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

From the way that 53 looked, its not going to be the end. I have a feeling that maybe 60 might be enough.. 



Spoiler



the way 53 looked, they still haven't even gotten into the inter part of central. You got Bradley that still MIA, and Greed is somewhere. There's to much going on right now to just "end it". Man, seeing Mustang's face right at the end of the "spoiler" for next week. Going to be sweet!




I say this. 1st FMA was good. It had good story, but was too "kiddy" down. Brotherhood, is more of the Mature, what they wanted, style of anime. I think they thought they had to build a "fan base" in order to get the true feeling of it going.. Besides. Even if it ends.. You still got a lot of stuff that can "arch" off. Just look at the movie after the first one.. It's just the fan base that needs to be strong in order for it to go.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

the first FMA went kiddy/dumb after they stopped following the manga


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the first FMA went kiddy/dumb after they stopped following the manga



Yeah, but I had to finish it anyway. That was the reason why I couldn't get myself to watch the new one. I will probably watch it someday though.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

the new one is soooooo much better. they dont hold back on blood/gore either. someone gets shot in the head - it gets messy


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmmm got it all wrong. Gundam 00 movie will be on September. Sengoku Basara 2 would probably be during the same time as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, Brotherhood is SOOO much better then the first one. Don't get me wrong on how it was great. First one gave me a tear at one point.. But Brotherhood just makes it so much well worth the watch and wait. I wouldn't of been this way, wait I wasn't when FMA came out.. I waited till it ended since it didn't hook me like Brotherhood.


Gundam 00 movie in september..  I was hoping for a summer release... Ohwell


----------



## djisas (Apr 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ... i thought it ended on 52?!?
> 
> 
> lol aniDB has said 52 all the time now, suddenly 53 appeared  i guess they snuck it in... i wonder if 53 is it, or if theres more?



10 more and its over @ 63, or so says anidb and ANN...


----------



## razaron (Apr 12, 2010)

djisas said:


> 10 more and its over @ 63, or so says anidb and ANN...



MAL says that aswell. if it's true then either they're not going to follow the manga through to the end or rush the last few episodes since the manga is almost finished (unless the mangaka pulls something foolish).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, Brotherhood is SOOO much better then the first one. Don't get me wrong on how it was great. First one gave me a tear at one point.. But Brotherhood just makes it so much well worth the watch and wait. I wouldn't of been this way, wait I wasn't when FMA came out.. I waited till it ended since it didn't hook me like Brotherhood.
> 
> 
> Gundam 00 movie in september..  I was hoping for a summer release... Ohwell



I have not gotten into Brotherhood, but I think I will be the exact opposite.  We shall see I guess


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone watching the new Ikki Toussen: Xtreme Xecutor ? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone watching the new Ikki Toussen: Xtreme Xecutor ? Any thoughts on it?



I have not cared enough to check it out, but they better bring back the fighting.  All that feelings and BS from season three made me sick.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have not cared enough to check it out, but they better bring back the fighting.  All that feelings and BS from season three made me sick.



Yeah i know what you mean. I might watch the 1st episode to see if its changed back to fighting or not. 

So anything good to follow for the next couple of months?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. I might watch the 1st episode to see if its changed back to fighting or not.
> 
> So anything good to follow for the next couple of months?



Hakuouki


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have not gotten into Brotherhood, but I think I will be the exact opposite.  We shall see I guess



Yeah, I have my reservations about it as well. I really liked the original a lot. Never read the manga, so I really couldn't give a crap less if it followed the manga or not, and I am completely indifferent about extra blood and gore.

I'll wait until it's completely finished then watch it.

Moving on: Just picked up the Vampire Bund first season batch. Gonna watch that soon I think.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Moving on: Just picked up the Vampire Bund first season batch. Gonna watch that soon I think.



LOL, bout damn time


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, bout damn time



lol. I actually kind of forgot about it. Was browsing around for something new to watch, and ran into it again, so I snagged it.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2010)

I cant wait to hear what you thought about the ending..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I will shy away from the near loli-ness of Vampire Bund for now.  I think I will check our Ladies Vs. Butlers when I finish Soul Eater, drop Zoids, and watch Bacanno!.....let me not lie.  I will add it to the queue and we will see what happens.

P.S.  Soul Eater moved to my must buy list.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2010)

Haven't watch Soul Eater, the main character piss the shit out of me for some reason.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2010)

Ladies VS Butlers was one of the funniest series I have seen, however The ending seriously sucked

There is very little Loli in DiTVB, its ending was one of the best endings I have ever seen
Mei Ran I will miss you forever (or till the next hottie shows up)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 12, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Sengoku Basara 2 would probably be during the same time



really looking forward to the new series - I didnt even think they left room for a sequel. 

YUKIMUUURRAAAAA!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Hakuouki



Episode 2 has been subbed already too.

Giant Killing is actually turning out to be quite good, except for the very large noses lol

I'm catching up with some older anime like Chaos;Head and Akikan!.

Arakawa Under the Bridge is just getting better and better too.

EDIT: LOL at the episode 2 subs of Hakuouki. This is the first time they've subbed the part where someone thanks the sponsors LOL


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2010)

Sponsors need love too...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 13, 2010)

Just watched the 1st episode of "Arakawa Under the Bridge" and lol...that was some funny stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2010)

djisas said:


> 10 more and its over @ 63, or so says anidb and ANN...



its just been changed, its been saying 52 since it started.


and i SO need to watch soul eater again


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2010)

I know, I just saw it a few days ago, soul eater, and got it back. I think soul eater was the first dvd collection that I owned.. can't remember..


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone watching the new Ikki Toussen: Xtreme Xecutor ? Any thoughts on it?



Me likes bachou...
Its to early, there's not much fight goin on yet....



TheLaughingMan said:


> I think I will shy away from the near loli-ness of Vampire Bund for now.  I think I will check our Ladies Vs. Butlers when I finish Soul Eater, drop Zoids, and watch Bacanno!.....let me not lie.  I will add it to the queue and we will see what happens.
> 
> P.S.  Soul Eater moved to my must buy list.



If you running from vampire bund, what will you do when you watch all those nikid lolis and non lolis??



FreedomEclipse said:


> really looking forward to the new series - I didnt even think they left room for a sequel.
> 
> YUKIMUUURRAAAAA!!!



The sequel is know right from after the end of the last episode, its ending wasn't complete...


----------



## human_error (Apr 14, 2010)

Well just watched the end of vampire bund - really enjoyed it and hope they do make a 2nd series, although next time i'd like to have more regular subs :shadedshu

Plus tonight is the first non-filler episode of bleach since august/september (maybe even earlier than that?). Looking forward to it - combined with a good naruto shippuden arc my anime watching is looking up for a couple of months now (as soon as i find a new loli or vampire series to sink my teeth into).


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2010)

> New in Version 197.45
> * Recommended for the best performance with the new GPU-accelerated features in Adobe CS5.
> * Adds support for the new version of MotionDSP's video enhancement software, vReveal.
> ** Fixes a video playback issue in Media Player Classic*


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2010)

Just watched the first 4 episodes of "Dance in the Vampire Bund". I gotta say, its a good series so far. Wile.. Get it man!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2010)

I wathced the first 3 thus far. So far so good. Not quite Elfen Lied territory for me yet tho. I'll get back to you on a final verdict after the series tho.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL, when I saw ep1 I was going WTF? this is stupid...(im not so much into Japanese game shows)

But have faith it constantly builds and will keep ur attention in a few more parts..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 15, 2010)

I am getting to the 30's area for Soul Eater and Zoids CC is finally getting on my nerves.  He finally grew up, but the shirt in maturity is not sharp as I remembered.  More people are dying, but off camera....mostly.  I think I will just drop that and pick up Baccano!.  Then get back in the Your Under Arrest and Vampire Bund.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, when I saw ep1 I was going WTF? this is stupid...(im not so much into Japanese game shows)
> 
> But have faith it constantly builds and will keep ur attention in a few more parts..



I always give things more than just a few eps. Some anime take a good 7 or 8 eps to get going.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm almost done with episode 8.. It's a good series. 

Yeah, Wile e.. takes a few more then 2-3 episodes to make anime come together. I really hate the 13 episode anime... It all ways feels that something is... rushed...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm almost done with episode 8.. It's a good series.



just GOOD? Blasphemer... its a gift from the Gods

(it is begging for a second season)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2010)

MKmods said:


> just GOOD? Blasphemer... its a gift from the Gods
> 
> (it is begging for a second season)



It's a good watch for before you go to bed. lol..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm almost done with episode 8.. It's a good series.
> 
> Yeah, Wile e.. takes a few more then 2-3 episodes to make anime come together. I really hate the 13 episode anime... It all ways feels that something is... rushed...



My favorite length anime are 24-52eps. Any longer and it drags out, any shorter and it feels a bit rushed.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My favorite length anime are 24-52eps. Any longer and it drags out, any shorter and it feels a bit rushed.



shush you, FMA brotherhood needs MOAR


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> shush you, FMA brotherhood needs MOAR



You mean like Bleach needs MOAR?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You mean like Bleach needs MOAR?



bleach needs moar bleach, currently its diluted with 95% wtf.


according to my housemate the mangas just as bad, so we cant really blame the anime there.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

I signed off on Bleach somewhere around ep 75 or 85. It was already retarded at that point. Brotherhood better not go that route, or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I signed off on Bleach somewhere around ep 75 or 85. It was already retarded at that point. Brotherhood better not go that route, or I'll be pissed.



FMAB has like, 10 eps left. nothing to worry about.


bleach just came out of filler now


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> FMAB has like, 10 eps left. nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> bleach just came out of filler now



I won't watch bleach until it's rereleased without the filler eps.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I won't watch bleach until it's rereleased without the filler eps.



i'm just making a list of whats filler and whats not, so when i eventually rewatch it, i can skip the filler shit.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 16, 2010)

The picture quality and FPS was degrading through time. Less moving pics and more useless speeches.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm just making a list of whats filler and whats not, so when i eventually rewatch it, i can skip the filler shit.



I'd appreciate a copy of that list if/when you finish it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

If I like Ninja Scroll does that make me a dork?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If I like Ninja Scroll does that make me a dork?



Yes, absolutely. But we like you anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'd appreciate a copy of that list if/when you finish it.




here tis



> Manga arcs (not filler)
> 
> * 001 - 032 - SS Arc/Karakura Arc
> * 034 - 049 - SS Arc/Karakura Arc
> ...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 16, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! Lol.

Now I know why I quited halfway .


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 16, 2010)

Now you know why I haven't started with Bleach in the first place (although I cosplay Choujirou).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yes, absolutely. But we like you anyway.



What about Fist of the North Star?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2010)

Man, if your part of the "org" then your one no matter what! 

I'll add a special thing on the op, this weekend, for you Mailman. Just get me some "anime" style art!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, if your part of the "org" then your one no matter what!
> 
> I'll add a special thing on the op, this weekend, for you Mailman. Just get me some "anime" style art!



org?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> org?



The Originals.. lol.. Origins of what is now anime..  got me in the morning, when I like to cut corners while waking up...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> The Originals.. lol.. Origins of what is now anime..  got me in the morning, when I like to cut corners while waking up...



So I used to watch Golgo 13, Akira, Ninja Scroll and Fist of the North Star. Does this make me an OG of Anime?

FYI I also have Warriors of the Wind, Fire & Ice, and Wizards on DVD.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's mean you will become one of us.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's mean you will become one of us.



Nah, he's been one of us.. Just gotta "mk" him.. lol.. 


Mk, you still da man.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So I used to watch Golgo 13, Akira, Ninja Scroll and Fist of the North Star. Does this make me an OG of Anime?
> 
> FYI I also have Warriors of the Wind, Fire & Ice, and Wizards on DVD.



Yeah, you're a nerd. Welcome to the club. (All those you listed are some of my favorite anime, btw.)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2010)

oh yeah, might want to update my link in the first post - the latest CCCP lets you run DXVA on any supporting video card, in vista and 7 now (not just 7 like the original thread, and thus the link states)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh yeah, might want to update my link in the first post - the latest CCCP lets you run DXVA on any supporting video card, in vista and 7 now (not just 7 like the original thread, and thus the link states)



Yeah, I'll update it. I look into CCCP about every other weekend since I get two weekends off a month. 



Updated OP for ya Mussels. Believe I did it right? lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2010)

No Bubblegum Crisis or Voltron?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No Bubblegum Crisis or Voltron?



Those were the... BOMB! I loved watching those two. I still go threw and watch a few episodes, at random, of those series.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, he's been one of us.. Just gotta "mk" him.. lol..
> 
> 
> Mk, you still da man.



im the oldest fart here so far...

I just re-watched *Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari* (up to ep11) in 720-1080p.. what a difference over the crappy streaming I first saw it with..

I wish they would hurry the hell up and sub 12-13..

Thanks Dj for reminding me about this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

well mk.. you should be happy for me.. I watched something.. Dance in the Vampire Bund. I really did like it. I do wish they made more.. the 12 wasn't enough..


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

Bout dam time...Yep it was short but I LOVED ep12. It ended it nice enough for me (and still left room to go on)

Now go see "*So Ra No Wo To*" an excellent one..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

You mean. Sora No Woto? I know it's here somewhere.. lol


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

yes, its quite good, when I started watching I was a bit worried I was gonna get slammed like I did when I saw *Now and Then, Here and There* and Dj kept teasing me saying just wait till you see the crazy action... so It was hard to start. But once I started watching I realized it was definitely a cut above the other stuff out there..

(but whatever you do make sure to watch all the way through the ending credits of the last ep)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

So, it's going to be good like "Gunslinger Girls"?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

its less about guns and more about 
http://chikorita157.notcliche.com/2010/03/sora-no-woto-final-review/


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

Watch Skip Beat, it's hilarious.

>_>

<_<


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2010)

MKmods said:


> im the oldest fart here so far...
> 
> I just re-watched *Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari* (up to ep11) in 720-1080p.. what a difference over the crappy streaming I first saw it with..
> 
> ...





MKmods said:


> yes, its quite good, when I started watching I was a bit worried I was gonna get slammed like I did when I saw *Now and Then, Here and There* and Dj kept teasing me saying just wait till you see the crazy action... so It was hard to start. But once I started watching I realized it was definitely a cut above the other stuff out there..
> 
> (but whatever you do make sure to watch all the way through the ending credits of the last ep)



Mk, you know you can count on me all the time, i will hardly recommend you crappy anime...




Cold Storm said:


> So, it's going to be good like "Gunslinger Girls"?



Night and day, they dont have nothing in common...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm currently watching Rosario+Vampire, saying how long a battle took place is a good stroke LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll start watching sora no woto in a little bit.. see how I like it.


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I'm currently watching Rosario+Vampire, saying how long a battle took place is a good stroke LOL



That wasnt half bad, it was fun...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

Its good to watch in high res..(good looking anime and not too long)



entropy13 said:


> I'm currently watching Rosario+Vampire, saying how long a battle took place is a good stroke LOL



I have seen it and the second season 3 times, its just cute/fun when you want something lite that makes you laugh...(lol, like Ladies Vs Butlers without all the naked)


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Try watching Kämpfer as well, if you "watch it properly" so to speak. If you take it seriously you'll be disappointed with the story, but if you remember that it really is a comedy and parodies its own genre then it's one of the best out there.


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh but it does have nakedness, maybe you just watched the censored tv rips instead the dvd ones...
I like the op of the second season...


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2010)

You might as well watch sekirei, it the same shit than kampfer but probably better and bigger boobs...
Still waiting for the unannounced but confirmed second season...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

SHIT? I LOVED Sekirei...(I couldnt watch kampfer, To me guys are supposed to have dicks)

(PS- thanks for reminding me I want to get it also in better quality)


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2010)

Not saying its bad, just that kampfer is a bad clone of it...
I liked watching it, the only downside is the unrealistic size of those things...
On the other hand Rosario Vampire had better proportions...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

Its a shame I wish they were a bit more realistic as well..


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2010)

Like ikkitousen that came before and still goes on this season, unrealistic fan-service coupled with fun moments, interesting characters and some action...
Queen blade, service for the masses, but it seems they have them in all sizes and i have to agree that queen blade has a great character design, actually...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2010)

I tried ikki and QB several times but couldnt get into it..Unless its really funny/or touching I would just rather watch[H]

I was just looking for Sekirei and realized I had a good copy and while I was going through it I saw there is an OVA too so I clicked on it....
(OMG! that OVA has to be a 10 on the cute meter)


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2010)

Yap there's been an ova for ages now, it probably came on the last dvd...
Speaking of dvd, sora no otoshimono as promised something really dangerous for September, something that could not be shown on tv and need to be sold on dvd...
Marketing or fan's pure bliss??


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2010)

lol, thats the flying/exploding panties show...I missed that one too (but I have it on DVD)

I remember when you posted the link to the flying panties I was thinking dam the Japanese are idiots...
(wow that seems like so long ago)


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2010)

No, they are geniuses...
If it doenst exit, they create it, even going as far as creating gundam models the size of a building...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've already watched Sekirei, can't wait for season 2 (July 2010)


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2010)

So its been announced after all...
My anime is starting to finish downloading and im gunna watch some...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm one that like Ikki. Just something "stupid" that you can watch for some fun times..


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2010)

The hard part for me was watching the girls almost kill/destroy themselves fighting..


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2010)

I watched the first season and liked it, watched the second and liked it, now watching the 3rd and i will like it, im interested in the whole romance of the three kingdoms thing...
You guys should watch the first season dvd specials...

And i have a recommendation to do, try watching saiunkoku monogatari, for a great story with a strong cast, based on ancient china, devoid of fan service and instead of action it focus more on economy and everything else like politics...

Speaking of ancient china, im off to watch shin koihime musou otome tairan...
And angel beats and something else...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> *im the oldest fart here so far...*
> 
> I just re-watched *Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari* (up to ep11) in 720-1080p.. what a difference over the crappy streaming I first saw it with..
> 
> ...



Really? You're over 33?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Watching True Tears now. I've encountered the name already prior to seeing it again in myanimelist, because of checking out all eufonius songs in gendou.com.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Really? You're over 33?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey, I remember that pm! lol.. Still have it saved..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 18, 2010)

Holy crap!! I pegged you for early 30's. You're only as old as you act and feel.  Rock on old man.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 18, 2010)

Man act the same after they are 30, lol. 

I'm well under that .


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 18, 2010)

hey, anyone has news for baka to test to shoukanjuu second season???

i cant wait to see them..


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Watching True Tears now. I've encountered the name already prior to seeing it again in myanimelist, because of checking out all eufonius songs in gendou.com.



That anime is great...



AhokZYashA said:


> hey, anyone has news for baka to test to shoukanjuu second season???
> 
> i cant wait to see them..



I have this much: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2010-03-31/baka-and-test-sequel-listed-on-official-website


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 18, 2010)

As djisas mentioned already, a season 2 is confirmed, but with no specific month yet. I'm now guessing a Fall showing at the earliest, Winter at the latest (my prior guess was already this summer, but I realized it was "too quick").

@kid: Does your age start with a "1"?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 18, 2010)

my age starts with "1"

yeah, i cant stop laughing when  i watch that..
very funny..


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> my age starts with "1"
> 
> yeah, i cant stop laughing when  i watch that..
> very funny..



eleventy?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 18, 2010)

i'm 16
17 this may actually..

cant stop laughing while watching baka to test to shoukanjuu..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wheres my special section Cold Storm?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wheres my special section Cold Storm?!



 it's still being fixed up in word.. Trust me. It's a tribute to ya! Mk also.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well at least I'm not the youngest, I'm turning 20 this July.

Some of the situations in True Tears reminds me of 5 years ago T_T


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

Of age... hmmmm... I've been watching anime since 92.. I was older then 7...


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2010)

since 92 you say, im not sure when i started, but stuff like Heidi and Marco, Tom Sawyer, Anne of green Gables, even transformers has been around from the late 70's, early 80's and should have started to watch those on early 90's on tv...
So far i have watched around 800 animes 30 of those still unfinished busyness... 
There might still be one or another tittle belonging to the "World Masterpiece Theater" that i vaguely remember something about but i am not entirely sure...
I clearly remember "Fables of the Green Forest" from 1973, i loved it, i really loved; its quite nostalgic seeing some of those titles...

Do you have a precise count of all those years watching anime??

Edit: Almost forgot my main objective for this post...

I was to post about Katanagatary 4 and was sidetracked...
To make it short, i will just say that the ep left me in awe for the duration of the 45m and my chin dropped to the floor...
A more complete review of what happened only for the orb dwellers...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, I have been lying all along about not seeing any anime before a few mos ago..I remember when I was in grade school watching Speed Racer (1967/68) I must have drew a million Mach 5's in school...
But that was it for me for anime till 2009. Its amazing how much more I appreciate it now

Speeking about anime I tried watching* Kannagi* last night but had to give up as it just sucked.

I wish they would hurry up and sub 12-13 of *Isekai no Seikishi Mongatari* im thinking of just watching it RAW..

And all young guys (under 20) enjoy the hell out of urselves and remember knowledge is power.

*Katanagatari FTW!*


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 18, 2010)

Started watching around 1995 (well that's my earliest recollection anyway lol). Voltron, Daimos, Voltes V, Yu Yu Hakusho, Gundam Wing, Slam Dunk, Flame of Recca, G Gundam, Dragon Ball...those were the earliest anime I've watched.

EDIT: lol now I'm going into further detail regarding "my early days".

There's also Princess Mononoke, Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Transformers, Samurai X, Doraemon, Mojacko, Ranma 1/2


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

ok... a little earlier then 92..  Starcom, Mask,Thundercats, Silverhawks, Transformers.. They're what I grew up watching.


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I have been lying all along about not seeing any anime before a few mos ago..I remember when I was in grade school watching Speed Racer (1967/68) I must have drew a million Mach 5's in school...
> But that was it for me for anime till 2009. Its amazing how much more I appreciate it now
> 
> Speeking about anime I tried watching* Kannagi* last night but had to give up as it just sucked.
> ...



I think i wouldn't recommend you kannagi, even i didnt really worshiped it like many have...

ep 11 of isekai was great, i suspected that church bitch all the way from the beginning...
Hope they wont take long with the remaining episodes...
Not sure if they have been out in BD yet...

wait, Thundercats??
I remember that, it was so long ago too...

edit again: CM have you watched Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs??
I just remenbered that, how i loved it and the anime op...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> ok... a little earlier then 92..  Starcom, Mask,Thundercats, Silverhawks, Transformers.. They're what I grew up watching.



That is the best Avatar ever and I am so stealing it to use on another site.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is the best Avatar ever and I am so stealing it to use on another site.



It took me a few weeks to place it on here.. I kept on forgetting that I had it till I saw my zune put it on my hd the other night.



All right. Just bit the bullet and watched "Heroman". Good anime. Makes me remember Metabots. Man, how I miss that anime/cartoon.


 I love the factor that they did what they do in every Marvel movie.. Gotta watch the first one to know what I'm talking about! 


I'll add the section come Tuesday at the latest.. I wired up 4 Gentle Typhoon fans for my rad, and now, I'm playing for the night.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 19, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> i'm 16
> 17 this may actually..
> 
> cant stop laughing while watching baka to test to shoukanjuu..



That anime was very funny. Too bad in the end we did not see any real progres..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

*53*


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2010)

nice avatar cold


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, lol. That made me want to watch tri gun all over again!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

Thxs guys. 

Yeah, it makes me want to watch it over as well!


I'm so glad I watched 53!!! I'm very glad at how they're having it turn out.. With, you know who.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm so glad I watched 53!!! I'm very glad at how they're having it turn out.. With, you know who.



cant see it for another 6 hours 


dontcha love it how we can just go by number, the shows so awesome we dont need a name?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll definitely need a PM with the link to the full batch when it's finished and released. I also need to revisit the first series, so it's fresh in my mind for comparison.

Speaking of batches, Thora finally finished ef-a tale of melodies and released the batch.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

I got confused reading all the comments about that series.

Do I have to watch the first one? Tales of memories.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> *Katanagatari FTW!*



Ok... notice the background song at 11:00, EP2?

What language is that...? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

It's so great that a number can make the world go round! 

Yeah, I hope they get the batch dl fast for FMA: Brotherhood.. You really don't need to watch the first series since they go with it up to a certain point. Then it's all messed up.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah you can skip the first one in its entirety.

First one was half manga, half made up filler.

new one is all manga, all the way.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I got confused reading all the comments about that series.
> 
> Do I have to watch the first one? Tales of memories.


*Melodies* is about a couple of the side characters of *Memories* so you dont need to see memories to watch melodies.

I liked a tale of *Memories* better, and yes its the first part.


kid41212003 said:


> Ok... notice the background song at 11:00, EP2?
> 
> What language is that...? lol



LOL, I tried a few times but the girl is talking so much I couldnt make it out...

OMG! you want to talk about the ultimate warrior..can his sister kick ass or what? (ep4 of *Katanagatari*)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody here with a lot of details about Legend of Galactic Heroes?  I mean a lot of details like the original release format (Laser Disc, VHS, DVD, etc.)  If not, anywhere I can get the details?


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> *Melodies* is about a couple of the side characters of *Memories* so you dont need to see memories to watch melodies.
> 
> I liked a tale of *Memories* better, and yes its the first part.
> 
> ...



Epic Memories, just epic...
Melodies is great but if you compare with memories...

Speaking of epic, epic jaw dropping Katanagatari ep 4...

She was like a killing machine, the only emotions she shown was that dark grin just before dealing the final blow...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

She's a maniac, lol.

The background song was in Vietnamese, and the lyrics were quite meaningless. It surprised me!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> She's a maniac, lol.
> 
> The background song was in Vietnamese, and the lyrics were quite meaningless. It surprised me!



Its pretty amazing you could decipher them at all...


djisas said:


> Speaking of epic, epic jaw dropping Katanagatari ep 4...
> 
> She was like a killing machine, the only emotions she shown was that dark grin just before dealing the final blow...


I thought it was pretty funny that the Dad (who was a legend) wouldn't train her because he could in no way control her..God help anyone in that anime if she gets pissed at them..


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2010)

The thing is, she is very intelligent, so hardly anyone will have the best of her and unless someone points a blade at her, they might live to tell the story...

Damn a full 30 day for the next one or more as it airs only on the 21...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> The thing is, she is very intelligent, so hardly anyone will have the best of her and unless someone points a blade at her, they might live to tell the story...
> 
> Damn a full 30 day for the next one or more as it airs only on the 21...



I love this anime, it's so unique! I don't know why people dislike it.



MKmods said:


> Its pretty amazing you could decipher them at all...
> 
> I thought it was pretty funny that the Dad (who was a legend) wouldn't train her because he could in no way control her..God help anyone in that anime if she gets pissed at them..



My 1st language is Vietnamese, that's why .


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> *yeah you can skip the first one in its entirety.
> *
> First one was half manga, half made up filler.
> 
> new one is all manga, all the way.



That kinda defeats the purpose of wanting to compare them. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That kinda defeats the purpose of wanting to compare them. lol.



Wile, if you need to compare by watching the first one again... You need help remembering epic stuff.. 


Nah, it's feels to be the same till episode 8ish.. Then after that, it goes WAY different way then the first one.. That's why there really isn't a reason, we think, that it's worth re living... 


Unless... Mussles has the "filler list" for that show as well... Which is something I should add to the op..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile, if you need to compare by watching the first one again... You need help remembering epic stuff..
> 
> 
> Nah, it's feels to be the same till episode 8ish.. Then after that, it goes WAY different way then the first one.. That's why there really isn't a reason, we think, that it's worth re living...
> ...



I liked the first series tho. So it doesn't bother me to rewatch it. I'm not the type of person that cares if it follows the manga or not. A good anime is a good anime to me. I just hate filler eps in things like bleach, because the filler arcs just suck. They haven't had a single filler arc worth watching. The original FMA didn't have that problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I liked the first series tho. So it doesn't bother me to rewatch it. I'm not the type of person that cares if it follows the manga or not. A good anime is a good anime to me. I just hate filler eps in things like bleach, because the filler arcs just suck. They haven't had a single filler arc worth watching. The original FMA didn't have that problem.





I'm with you on that. I do tend to go back and watch FMA from time to time. I know I'm one that all ways watched the "dubbed" versions since their enjoyable to rewatch. But, man, Brotherhood makes it just feel.. dirty to go back to the first one.. No matter if you got two T-shirts of FMA like... 


Think of it this way... by time you get done watching the 52 episodes of FMA.. 63 should be done, and you can watch it all! Because Episode 53 was SWEET, and 54 is going to be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 20, 2010)

Tomorrow with nothing to do for me...i planned on re-watching Ghost in the Shell. Both Seasons. Now that is a great anime. Going to be stuck in the library for quite a bit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ya know a good one to watch is "Spirited Away". Its full of a lot of Jap cultural references which make no sense but the movie itself is captivating.



> Spirited Away (千と千尋の神隠し, Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi?, literally, Sen and Chihiro's Spiriting Away) is a 2001 Japanese animated film written and directed by Hayao Miyazaki and produced by Studio Ghibli. The film follows a sullen ten-year-old girl who is in the process of moving to a new town (presumably in the countryside) with her family, and chronicles her adventures in a world of spirits and monsters.
> 
> The film received many awards, including the second Oscar ever awarded for Best Animated Feature, the first anime film to win an Academy Award, and the first (and so far only) non-English speaking animation to win. The film also won the Golden Bear at the 2002 Berlin International Film Festival (tied with Bloody Sunday) and is among the top ten in the BFI list of the 50 films you should see by the age of 14.
> 
> Spirited Away overtook Titanic in the Japanese box office to become the highest-grossing film in Japanese history. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirited_Away


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, it was good, I watched it few years ago.

I thought you only like Fist of the North Star style .


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know a good one to watch is "Spirited Away". Its full of a lot of Jap cultural references which make no sense but the movie itself is captivating.
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/30/Spirited_Away_poster.JPGhttps://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3f/Spirited_Away_Kaonashi.jpg



watch Summer Wars. do it. nao.


----------



## djisas (Apr 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I liked the first series tho. So it doesn't bother me to rewatch it. I'm not the type of person that cares if it follows the manga or not. A good anime is a good anime to me. I just hate filler eps in things like bleach, because the filler arcs just suck. They haven't had a single filler arc worth watching. The original FMA didn't have that problem.



I also loved the first season, i wont compare both or will i say one is better than the other, just that the first had a lot of awesomeness and for me the first episodes of brotherhood where a huge mess...

By the way the first FMA was higher rated than the 2nd the last time i checked...



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know a good one to watch is "Spirited Away". Its full of a lot of Jap cultural references which make no sense but the movie itself is captivating.
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/30/Spirited_Away_poster.JPGhttps://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3f/Spirited_Away_Kaonashi.jpg



Not just chiiro but every single Ghibli/Miyasaki movie is worth watching...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 20, 2010)

GSIV over at Orb posted *Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaō * I was a bit bored and went to see it, Its a BLAST!


----------



## djisas (Apr 20, 2010)

I checked the first 3 episode too, its seems fun, when i heard the word "uncensored" i went running to get them...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe the reason that the first, fma, had the bigger rating is because of the Goofyness it brought to the table. FMA: Brotherhood is not a laughing matter. The first one was light hearted, funny, great to watch. FMA: brotherhood is, action packed and story driven. More going on, the second one, then the first one ever had. 

When Huges died in the first one, you where.. OMG, WTF.... NOOOOOOO... This second one, you know what's going to happen. Huges death was given more spunk in it, the second one, but it wasn't walked around like the first one was. The first one built so much suppense on the little things, that when it all happened, it was.. Breath taking. This second one. It's right to the point. You know whats going on. You don't have a though of, how is it going to turn out.. Not like the first one..


I've enjoyed from episode 48 on of FMA: Brotherhood. But, if you made me think which one i remember the most.. FMA hands down.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL, its not as much naked as L vs B (dam) but I really love the story..Kid works REAL hard to get into a great school to be a "High Priest", able to change the world for the better... Turns out on the first day he finds out he is The Dark Lord.. oops, so much for mister goody 2 shoes

So far my fav character is the observer (great sense of humor)


----------



## djisas (Apr 20, 2010)

The observer is very fun...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, it was good, I watched it few years ago.
> 
> I thought you only like Fist of the North Star style .



Honestly I don't know WTF I am watching half the time. If it gets TOO Japanese I tend to just get drunk and fap at boobs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I don't know WTF I am watching half the time. If it gets TOO Japanese I tend to just get drunk and fap at boobs.



Why, oh mailman, why do you?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 21, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I believe the reason that the first, fma, had the bigger rating is because of the Goofyness it brought to the table. FMA: Brotherhood is not a laughing matter. The first one was light hearted, funny, great to watch. FMA: brotherhood is, action packed and story driven. More going on, the second one, then the first one ever had.
> 
> When Huges died in the first one, you where.. OMG, WTF.... NOOOOOOO... This second one, you know what's going to happen. Huges death was given more spunk in it, the second one, but it wasn't walked around like the first one was. The first one built so much suppense on the little things, that when it all happened, it was.. Breath taking. *This second one. It's right to the point. You know whats going on. You don't have a though of, how is it going to turn out.. Not like the first one..
> 
> ...


I actually don't like that method of story telling. I like the building of suspense. I have a weird feeling I'm going to like the first one better.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that you'll like the second one.


----------



## djisas (Apr 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I actually don't like that method of story telling. I like the building of suspense. I have a weird feeling I'm going to like the first one better.



For all the goodness in brotherhood, i have the same feeling...


----------



## KieX (Apr 21, 2010)

*B Gata H Kei* 'nuff said 

Couldn't resist... I am loving this so much at the moment! I don't think I've had such a good laugh with any other recent anime. A part of me thinks I'm too old to be watching this style of anime, but the other half is enjoying it too much to care.

If you haven't, treat yourselves to one episode


----------



## djisas (Apr 22, 2010)

I dont think so...
There are many ppl here that are probably older than you could think...
Anime is made for all ages...

About the anime, its very interesting, its a new concept never seen in anime...


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose that's true.. 
I just can't shake off the feeling of being like a teenager when I watch anime targeted at kids and teens. Sort of like the love comedy and pantsu material always make me feel like I should blush when I see it as if I were a teen too. (Sorry I go into my own little world there  ) B Gata H Kei though is some seriously funny stuff, love it!

And finally... today what I have been wishing Kubo Tite would do has finally happened!

(manga spoiler, anime follwers look away you're too far behind)


Spoiler



Kisuke Urahara Joins the fray!


----------



## djisas (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 13 of those books on my shelve and never touched them, a shame, i should be reading it from the beginning...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

i gotta say. readingmnga with this mini keyboard is a whole lot sweeter than having to use a mouse all the time... my dad might have to get his own.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2010)

@Mark - Finally got around to finishing Vampire Bund. I liked it. Nowhere near Elfen Lied quality in my book tho. A little too cliche at times. But, the ending did seem to leave it open for more.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got back from vacation (in another province over here) LOL. I was finished with the first 4 eps of Nogizaka first season prior to the break;of course there are new eps for B Gata H Kei, Durarara!, et al lol just check the link in my sig to know more lol

Go add me up in My Anime List as well, iirc there's only 3 that are my friends there that post here: Mail, Cold and that other guy from the UK (KieX I think?) lol


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> @Mark - Finally got around to finishing Vampire Bund. I liked it. Nowhere near Elfen Lied quality in my book tho. A little too cliche at times. But, the ending did seem to leave it open for more.



12 wasent nearly enough, its too bad because now Funimation has it I wonder if the next part will be as good (a continuation) or off track like Railgun was to Index.
(thanks for letting me know Wile E, I have been waiting for ur opinion for months)

PS: Wile E have you seen *Michiko to Hatchin*?


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Just got back from vacation (in another province over here) LOL. I was finished with the first 4 eps of Nogizaka first season prior to the break;of course there are new eps for B Gata H Kei, Durarara!, et al lol just check the link in my sig to know more lol
> 
> Go add me up in My Anime List as well, iirc there's only 3 that are my friends there that post here: Mail, Cold and that other guy from the UK (KieX I think?) lol



Yeah I opened up the account and started populating the list.. but then I realised it would take quite a while.. and gave up  Maybe some day I'll get round to it.. dunno


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2010)

I know there is a few Eva fans here.. I found this sweet eva wall and gotta let you have it! 

Enjoy.

Man, Anime list.. I need to update that..


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 24, 2010)

A lil too small for my screen. 






A screenshot from the anime .


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2010)

MKmods said:


> 12 wasent nearly enough, its too bad because now Funimation has it I wonder if the next part will be as good (a continuation) or off track like Railgun was to Index.
> (thanks for letting me know Wile E, I have been waiting for ur opinion for months)
> 
> PS: Wile E have you seen *Michiko to Hatchin*?



It's hard to say were the plot will go. I think they may choose to come up with a different ultimate goal for her to strive for, or focus more on the romance.

And yes, Michiko is another fav of mine. Just the right blend of comedy and drama.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> A lil too small for my screen.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/eva.jpg
> 
> A screenshot from the anime .



ahh...
i have that movie..
1080p 6ch FLAC
about 9GB in size.
man that thing eat a lot of space..
and never really watched it.
lol


----------



## razaron (Apr 24, 2010)

just caught up to the manga for shigurui. the gore is brilliant and that has too be the first time i've seen futanari in a "normal" manga.


----------



## KieX (Apr 24, 2010)

razaron said:


> just caught up to the manga for shigurui. the gore is brilliant and that has too be the first time i've seen futanari in a "normal" manga.



Just looked that up, seems pretty awesome. Think I'll start reading it this weekend.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just finished season 2 of Nogizaka, and reached ep 8 of White Album 1st season.  I want to sleep now lol

Complication by Rookiez is Punk'd (OP2 for Durarara!!) is one of the great anime songs I've heard from the last 2 years or so, along with UVERworld's OP1 for Gundam 00 season 2 (Hakanaku mo Towa no Kanashi), Tsukiakari no Michishirube for DtB: Ryuusei no Gemini by Stereopony, Yuya Matsushita's Trust Me (ED1 for Durarara!!), Renai Circulation (OP4 by Kana Hanazawa) for Bakemonogatari, Don't Say "Lazy" for ED of K-ON! and Girls, Be Ambitious by Tomatsu Haruka from So-Ra-No-Wo-To (ED) and both OP and ED of Arakawa under the Bridge.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2010)

Just watched Episode 54... 

I think the whole reason that I love Brotherhood more then I did the original. It gives more to everyone. Thus the title being Brotherhood.. FMA was a great anime. You can almost say that it was the anime that really saved the Anime for the US. I can't tell how big it got and brought forth more and more from Japan to air. Yeah, we got the "dumbed" down versions of it streaming. But hey. At lease we are able to try and mainstream anime more.

I remember a article, someone posted it here, about anime dieing.. Nah, if it can bring more and more styles coming out, I don't think that it could die. IMO at lease.

Now, back to FMA and Brotherhood. With the factor that Brotherhood brings more of that, "what would happen if they knew about this?". Yeah, it goes more with the manga. I'm one for them going with the manga. FMA: Brotherhood will never give me the feel of FMA gave me. That's the truth. But, Brotherhood give you that since of more being "human" then anything. 

With that, and the fact that episode 54 is still running threw my head, I'll be going now. Episode 54 was a great episode. Gave you that feeling of "life".. Or, to me that is.

 Hughes!!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Something's really creeping me out lately.

I've already had recent dreams of scenes in Fafner in the Azure, Clannad, Sora no Manimani, Toradora!, to name a few. But I've never watched those anime before until this past month or so. The dreams occurred before I get to watch them. That's why I'm usually getting some deja vu moments while seeing the actual scene (the latest being episode 2 of Fafner), thinking "hey I saw this happen before already!" LOL


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 27, 2010)

You're on drug, just like CS.

Anyway, Is lossless audio really matter in anime? Isn't lossless audio only matter for classical music?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You're on drug, just like CS.



LOL

It also happened when I was on vacation last week, I know how the island looks like even though I've never been there, nor seen any pictures of it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You're on drug, just like CS.
> 
> Anyway, Is lossless audio really matter in anime? Isn't lossless audio only matter for classical music?



lossless audio is always important if you have surround sound system of decent quality.  Problem is, there is no really uniform method for audio or video quality.  If you have a true lossless stereo track, it may be perfect and output as a bit stream, but it will still be two channels.  Good surround sound setup can product fairly decent faux surround sound in this case., but it is not recommend as it can create accidental distortion with the artificial rear channels.

I don't think anime goes beyond 2 channel stereo too often, so I would venture to say no, it is not a big deal.  Please note that there is some really complex crap going on that creates the lossy audio, so you do lose something (usually extreme highes and lows are muddled).  I personally say get the lossless audio if it is an option.


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2010)

Serei no moribito was broadcasted in 5.1...
And some bigger titles get 5.1 dvd/bd releases...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2010)

How you guys know that I take sleeping pills at night! lol


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2010)

Because I can see you!!
I lurk in your shadow all the time...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> How you guys know that I take sleeping pills at night! lol


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gundam Cafe, and Bandai encourages foreign tourists to visit!

http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20100427f1.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2010)

My dad was offered a job yesterday to over see a powerplant build in Japan. Now, it's just up to my mom.. lol.. I'd love to see that.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Not anime-related LOL

Can anyone translate this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP3WVm8s1JE

She's speaking Vietnamese, the text on the screen is Korean. 


Halfway through Fafner of the Azure. Quite rare for me to watch mecha that is neither Full Metal Panic, Gundam nor Macross.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2010)

hey, hey, hey.. Japan is the Shiznit!


----------



## razaron (May 1, 2010)

i just finished reading "my balls" up to date. it's a manga about a guy who accidentally ends up with the queen of demons sealed into his manhood and hilarity ensues (note: not for kids). 
also the intro song to "saraiya goyou" is good if i must say so my self.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 1, 2010)

Where did you read that? That's sound fun.


----------



## razaron (May 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Where did you read that? That's sound fun.



on manga fox.

EDIT: is Texhnolyze a good sci-fi. by a good sci-fi i mean does it give of that feeling that "proper" sci-fi gives of like AI (the movie), ergo proxy and bladerunner do.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

razaron said:


> on manga fox.
> 
> EDIT: is Texhnolyze a good sci-fi. by a good sci-fi i mean does it give of that feeling that "proper" sci-fi gives of like AI (the movie), ergo proxy and bladerunner do.



I liked it a lot. It doesn't have a strong SciFi feeling to it tho. It's a very dark anime.


----------



## djisas (May 2, 2010)

Texhnolyze is good stuff...


----------



## razaron (May 2, 2010)

is anyone watching rainbow? it's a serious anime that doesn't hold back on portraying a harsh reality the way it is, and i mean that in a good way.


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2010)

razaron said:


> is anyone watching rainbow? it's a serious anime that doesn't hold back on portraying a harsh reality the way it is, and i mean that in a good way.



No, but you just piqued my interest. Is it a completed series, or ongoing? And what's the full name, so I can hunt it down?


----------



## Gzero (May 2, 2010)

Random Curiosity are blogging RAINBOW. 

Haven't watched it myself so no comment from me.




> Given how people tend to say anime is always a rehash of the same stuff over and over again, I’m almost tempted to stop blogging all my other shows and only cover RAINBOW so that it gets the attention it deserves.


----------



## entropy13 (May 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, but you just piqued my interest. Is it a completed series, or ongoing? And what's the full name, so I can hunt it down?



It's ongoing and the full name is Rainbow - Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks whoever recommended Summer Wars! AA++ Anime, the anime style reminded me of "The Girl Who lift through time".



entropy13 said:


> Not anime-related LOL
> 
> Can anyone translate this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP3WVm8s1JE
> ...




Nothing unusual or interested, just some common interview questions.

She just became a model, and she was happy to be invited to the interview/show in Korea. The weather in Korea is too cold for her, ect.. stuffs like that.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2010)

Isn't it the "girl who leaped threw time"? Don't know.. All I know..



55


----------



## kid41212003 (May 3, 2010)

Lol, Yeah.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2010)

All good Kid.. I've seen the name around just a few times to think it was 'different' lol


Watched 55.. Not really epic but it was good non the less.. the last 20s was probably the best. 

The one thing I love about both... When Armstrong and Elric's teacher's husband all ways see each other.. I laugh every single time I see them together.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2010)

i started watching law of ueki


----------



## djisas (May 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i started watching law of ueki



Thats good stuff, its lots of fun to watch...


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2010)

Talking about Summer Wars, The ED is now in gendou (although it's still highlighted blue, so you have to wait to be able to get it from them unless you donated).


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> The one thing I love about both... When Armstrong and Elric's teacher's husband all ways see each other.. I laugh every single time I see them together.



Same man, those scenes of bromance had me in stitches! 

Does anyone else feel like it's slowing down towards the end now? I mean I'm sure it's going to be suitably epic finale.. but can't shake off the thought they might "rush" it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2010)

They got now about 7 episodes, 56-62, left. I think it's not going to be rushed. Rushed will be about 2 episodes and just the fights.. From how it looked



Spoiler



Pride is going to fight Greed for the final time next episode and maybe the next. Then you got The first being getting ready to fight Elric's father. No telling what's going to happen when the "little kid" gets to Central.. He has both Gluttony's and Kimbly's powers.



I can't wait for them to finish it. Going to be epic


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> They got now about 7 episodes, 56-62, left. I think it's not going to be rushed. Rushed will be about 2 episodes and just the fights.. From how it looked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Sounds like great finale  Might be time to pick up on the manga after it finishes


----------



## djisas (May 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Same man, those scenes of bromance had me in stitches!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like it's slowing down towards the end now? I mean I'm sure it's going to be suitably epic finale.. but can't shake off the thought they might "rush" it.



How can you say they are slowing down when the fuhrer is back and promises to wipe out everything and everyone of existence??


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

djisas said:


> How can you say they are slowing down when the fuhrer is back and promises to wipe out everything and everyone of existence??



Well.. it's just that.. 



Spoiler



I admit there was some nice fighting (Al vs Kimbly and Fuhrer's son comes to mind) but it all has that air of the biggest stuff is yet to come. And Ed just seems to be wondering about since Mustang turned up.


 I know.. complaining about nothing.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2010)

try and remember to spoiler tag things guys, some people cant watch it the minute it comes out.


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, that was a little more than I wanted to read, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## KieX (May 5, 2010)

Oops, sorry guys got carried away there.. edited although the damage is done :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Oops, sorry guys got carried away there.. edited although the damage is done :shadedshu



Eh. Shit happens, just be more careful is all.


----------



## razaron (May 5, 2010)

FMA's probaly going to be rushed since going by the manga.....         <warning> do not read the spoilers unless you want the whole series spoiled>


Spoiler



greed still has to fight the fuhrer, then scar fights the fuhrer, then the chosen people plus hohenheim still have to fight the father guy, then the father guy still has to activate the huge alchemy circle and go all super saiyan like. theres also some other stuff but i cant remember them.


----------



## razaron (May 6, 2010)

episode 17 of durarara was brilliant


Spoiler



mikado and the blonde guy might end up having some sort of awesome gang-war with each other


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2010)

Watching Asura Cryin'...There's a Heavyarms Custom in episode 6! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## djisas (May 7, 2010)

Everyone that hasn't yet, Must watch  Baccano, i finished watching it yesterday and it was awesome...


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> Everyone that hasn't yet, Must watch  Baccano, i finished watching it yesterday and it was awesome...



Whenever you suggest something it pretty much always means I am going to love it. I'll get myself started sometime soon.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2010)

i too, really enjoyed baccano. watched it in one big sleepless sitting


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 7, 2010)

any good recommendations for watching when i got the school holiday??
so far i was a HUGE fan of K-ON, Fullmetal Alchemist, Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu, Haruhi, and Inuyasha..
any other animes in your must watch list that you can recommend to me?
:cheers:


----------



## djisas (May 7, 2010)

If you head to the orb, it will be easy for you to chose new stuff to watch...
Ill Pm you the link...


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2010)

djisas said:


> Everyone that hasn't yet, Must watch  Baccano, i finished watching it yesterday and it was awesome...



yeah it's good. also has the same director as durarara!.


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2010)

razaron said:


> yeah it's good. also has the same director as durarara!.



Obviously, they're both produced by Brains Base.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2010)

I have a sad. I never made the list.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Don't worry Mailman, your not alone after seeing that list.. lol.. Never added DJ to the list..

OP updated with mailman and djisas. 

Added the "tribute" section.. make it "pretty" come sometime this weekend..


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> any good recommendations for watching when i got the school holiday??
> so far i was a HUGE fan of K-ON, Fullmetal Alchemist, Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu, Haruhi, and Inuyasha..
> any other animes in your must watch list that you can recommend to me?
> :cheers:



Asura Cryin'. You can try Fafner of the Azure too. Clannad, True Tears, White Album. Sekirei, Seitokai no Ichizon.


----------



## djisas (May 8, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> any good recommendations for watching when i got the school holiday??
> so far i was a HUGE fan of K-ON, Fullmetal Alchemist, Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu, Haruhi, and Inuyasha..
> any other animes in your must watch list that you can recommend to me?
> :cheers:



Maybe you should take a look @ Baccano, its outrageously fun, action packed and bloody, but beware of the Rail Tracer...
If you fell like crying watch Kimi ga Nozomu Eien, one of the best dramas ever made, actually KGNE is tragedy, much like Clannad, Clannad's first season was a great comedy but the second season is a lot serious and will have you rethink you own life, its is another Drama masterpiece, a tragedy on par with KGNE...
Black Lagoon, an awesome action anime...
.hack//sign, are you a fan of MMORPG?? If you are this anime should suit you...
Escaflowne, epic mecha action on ancient lads, not like the likes of gundamn, a lot better...
Genshiken, an anime about otaku's daily life @ school having fun, every otaku wannabe MUST watch it...
If thats not enough, ring a bell or go to the orb...



Cold Storm said:


> Don't worry Mailman, your not alone after seeing that list.. lol.. Never added DJ to the list..
> 
> OP updated with mailman and djisas.
> 
> Added the "tribute" section.. make it "pretty" come sometime this weekend..



I see...
I am one that time as forgotten...
That suits me like a glove...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

I need to watch .Hack//GU.. that's the only one i haven't seen. I really did like the others. Games where epic.. never played the GU's ether.. lol..

I have no idea how I forgot ya Dj.. I was baffled when I saw that you were not there.. 

But, are now, & plugged the site in it.


----------



## djisas (May 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to watch .Hack//GU.. that's the only one i haven't seen. I really did like the others. Games where epic.. never played the GU's ether.. lol..
> 
> I have no idea how I forgot ya Dj.. I was baffled when I saw that you were not there..
> 
> But, are now, & plugged the site in it.



I watched that one, it was all cg made, i watched a bad 1080p version with horrible audio/video sinc, it was  pain in the arse to watch it...
But the movies wasnt bad...
Still the good old original .hack//sign was a lot better...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I've gotten the feeling that nothing is going to be as good as Sign's was. I still listen to the music from time to time. Real nice classical sound.


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> any good recommendations for watching when i got the school holiday??
> so far i was a HUGE fan of K-ON, Fullmetal Alchemist, Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu, Haruhi, and Inuyasha..
> any other animes in your must watch list that you can recommend to me?
> :cheers:



"hajime no ippo", "baki the grappler", "shigurui" and "berserk". <<<there awesome and manly.
"casshern sins", "wolfs rain" and "shinigami no ballad".  <<<there the beautiful/sad kind, in order of how much action they have (shinigami no ballad has none). 
"sumomomo momomo", "school rumble", "sayonara zetsubou sensei" and "azumanga daioh".   <<< ye good old comedies.
"kashimashi girl meets girl" and "strawberry panic".   <<<<lesbo romance. also known as the-awesomest-thing-in-existance, yep that's one word


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 8, 2010)

Wow almost 200 pages  

Btw how good is One Piece? Lot of people say its really good.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 8, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Wow almost 200 pages
> 
> Btw how good is One Piece? Lot of people say its really good.



Anime or manga? My friends all like One Piece, and they likened it to Naruto without BS. Personally I haven't touched it yet, the massive number of chapters on the manga scares me away.


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Wow almost 200 pages
> 
> Btw how good is One Piece? Lot of people say its really good.



it's funny and has cool fights. also there isn't much filler. the manga is better and obviously has no filler.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 8, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Anime or manga? My friends all like One Piece, and they likened it to Naruto without BS. Personally I haven't touched it yet, the massive number of chapters on the manga scares me away.



Both. Mainly the anime. And almost all my friends say its like the bomb. But it doesnt appeal to me much. I dont find it "cooler" than Bleach or Naruto.  And yeah theres about 500 odd manga chapter right? and over 300 episodes right?


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 8, 2010)

razaron said:


> it's funny and has cool fights. also there isn't much filler. the manga is better and obviously has no filler.



Cool. So do you think i'll find it interesting? I'm a Bleach and Naruto fan boy lol.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2010)

One piece > Bleach & Naruto combined.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> One piece > Bleach & Naruto combined.



Well thats what my friends tell me. But why is it sooooooooooo good?


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Well thats what my friends tell me. But why is it sooooooooooo good?



I'm not a big fan of the drawing style, but One Piece is great, just because lol. A "more recent" anime drawn in the same style with still a great plot would be Fairy Tail. IMO anyway. Haven't really "watched" One Piece though, although it would be like Prince of Tennis, where I've only watched 65 out of 178.


Watching Kannagi now. Tomatsu Haruka and Kana Hanazawa together!!! XD


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2010)

one piece has filler thats better than the normal stuff, who didnt love the sky city arc?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Once Piece is a great anime. I am at episode 200ish.. I need to grab the rest and go at watching it.. Bleach I'm at 215.. lol


Fairy Tail was good for the first few episodes I watched.. I need to keep a journal of the anime I have seen a few episodes of.. that way I know what to go back to when I'm bored.


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Cool. So do you think i'll find it interesting? I'm a Bleach and Naruto fan boy lol.


if you like bleach and naruto you'll most probably like one piece.



Cold Storm said:


> Once Piece is a great anime. I am at episode 200ish.. I need to grab the rest and go at watching it.. Bleach I'm at 215.. lol
> 
> 
> Fairy Tail was good for the first few episodes I watched.. I need to keep a journal of the anime I have seen a few episodes of.. that way I know what to go back to when I'm bored.



fairy tale seems to get bette by the episode. and why dont you just use MAL for keeping note of what episodes of anime your on? it saves you alot of thinking which is always a good thing.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2010)

bleach and naruto have turned into steaming turds lately, while one piece is still going good.


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> bleach and naruto have turned into steaming turds lately, while one piece is still going good.



but thankfully the fillers over and there will always be manga.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2010)

One Piece started years ago, it has a classic feeling to it... I don't know why but I just feel it's alot easier to get into and enjoy than Bleach and Naruto, it's getting lame for some reasons I can't explain why...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Bleach and Naruto has lost so many people due to the factor of them running the dang fillers.. 2-3 episodes are good, but more is just out right blah.. I loved the fillers for FMA.. Warehouse 13 was my favorite! lol

Yeah, One Piece has fillers, but nothing as bad as the two mentioned. I just lost the feeling of watching it once I saw that in America they where dumbing it down so much.


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah CS just go use myanimelist and add me and razaron as friends there too. I use that list to keep track of my watching.


The upcoming anime that I'm interested in. If we share the same interests in anime, check them out.

Sengoku Basara Ni
Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~
Shiki
Highschool of the Dead
Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
Amagami SS
Asobi ni Ikuyo!
Black★Rock Shooter
Nurarihyon no Mago Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakama-tachi
Shunkufuku no Campanella 

It's quite a varied list, if I may say so myself. Sequels, new series. Supernatural, ecchi, action, horror, romance, comedy, fantasy. Adapted from an adult game, adapted from manga. OVAs, TV series. JC Staff, Studio DEEN, Madhouse.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Bleach and Naruto has lost so many people due to the factor of them running the dang fillers.. 2-3 episodes are good, but more is just out right blah.. I loved the fillers for FMA.. Warehouse 13 was my favorite! lol
> 
> Yeah, One Piece has fillers, but nothing as bad as the two mentioned. I just lost the feeling of watching it once I saw that in America they where dumbing it down so much.



warehouse 13 was FILLER?

i didnt notice, i thought it was great.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> warehouse 13 was FILLER?
> 
> i didnt notice, i thought it was great.



From what I know, the episodes: The Flame Alchemist, The Bachelor, & Warehouse 13 where all fillers for the first one. With FMA: Brotherhood, they decided to make OVA's instead of fillers due to the nature of what they wanted it to go as... 

But, I can't find any info on them being a Filler or not.. Two sided wording on the part..


----------



## djisas (May 8, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah CS just go use myanimelist and add me and razaron as friends there too. I use that list to keep track of my watching.
> 
> 
> The upcoming anime that I'm interested in. If we share the same interests in anime, check them out.
> ...



I have a feeling that i will end up watching at least 8 of those...
High expectations for Black★Rock Shooter, love the art and huke illustrations, loved the original video and song...


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2010)

+1 on Black★Rock Shooter. Had seen some awesome wallpapers on wallbase.net and konachan.com so googled and found the trailer. After watching that it looks set to be BIG!

EDIT: Seem to remember someone already posted it before, but just in case: trailer


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 8, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah CS just go use myanimelist and add me and razaron as friends there too. I use that list to keep track of my watching.
> 
> 
> The upcoming anime that I'm interested in. If we share the same interests in anime, check them out.
> ...



Its funny that i'll probably end up watching most of these.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2010)

I red Highschool of dead, it's quite good.


----------



## razaron (May 8, 2010)

the super street fighter ova also seems interesting. and heres a chart if nobodys posted it yet.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2010)

Darker than Black OVA? 24th March? Next year?

Because I can't find any info about it.


----------



## djisas (May 8, 2010)

razaron said:


> the super street fighter ova also seems interesting. and heres a chart if nobodys posted it yet.



Im watching 14 of those currently, from the ovas i watched Nyarou, i watched nodame, umi monogatari, watching tales of and looking forward to BRS and geijitsu art finally from the bottom corner all 4...



kid41212003 said:


> Darker than Black OVA? 24th March? Next year?
> 
> Because I can't find any info about it.



Those ovas are set between the 2 DTB seasons, they tell what happened before the second season...
And they are 4 of them http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=11420...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2010)

anidb have no info about this...!


----------



## djisas (May 8, 2010)

it has, they are listed as DTB S2 specials...
Edit: They come in DTB2 pair Nº dvd/BD's


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2010)

Only the TV series are shown up... I still can't find it at anidb...

I searched for "Darker than black".


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

5k BABY!

That spring fling looks great! I love Heroman's Anime!


That's a nice line up of OVa's. Can't wait for Gundam Unicorn's 2nd part!!!


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Only the TV series are shown up... I still can't find it at anidb...
> 
> I searched for "Darker than black".



Listed S1, S2, S3, S4...

CS, is it fine to list anidb links??

Edit: 5k1 plus 201 pages...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2010)

djisas said:


> Listed S1, S2, S3, S4...
> 
> CS, is it fine to list anidb links??
> 
> Edit: 5k1 plus 201 pages...



Yeah, it's fine to do anidb links.. just can't link anything that we can go and start torrenting from.. so I have to  since Orb can't be said right.. 


Yep, you'r the 5k repost! Woot! Not as big as Bad Company.. But, will be strong!


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

Cause the orb lists DDL anime...
Would we be a normal forum and it'd be okay...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

I see... it's inside the 2nd season.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2010)

If we get Mussels to say the site is ok, then it's cool.. Just know how the higher ups are with this thread.. 

The forum part of Orb I love the most. hell love the site all together, just that little thing that all the good sites have..


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1MtA5vtVVo

Watch this! Windows 7!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

Dude that is OS-Tan


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

It's a commercial!


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2010)

I'd love that case because of her being in the front! 



KieX said:


> +1 on Black★Rock Shooter. Had seen some awesome wallpapers on wallbase.net and konachan.com so googled and found the trailer. After watching that it looks set to be BIG!
> 
> EDIT: Seem to remember someone already posted it before, but just in case: trailer



I see. I did see Black★Rock Shooter before already. I checked out konachan.com before looking for wallpapers. Checked my anime-wallpapers folder and there they are.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 9, 2010)

how about B gata H kei?
its kinda funny half "H" anime.

i have clannad but only the second season. what if i just watch the second season?

the rest of it i dont have and i cant download all of them because my stupidly slow internet connection.
for all thanks for your suggestion for me, i'll search for it..


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> how about B gata H kei?
> its kinda funny half "H" anime.
> 
> i have clannad but only the second season. what if i just watch the second season?
> ...



I rate B Gata H Kei as a ten (check my anime list in MAL). 

Watching the second season only would leave you with even more questions, especially the ones about the starfish. 

I'm about to start with the second season as well.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

anidb should be ok, its not a piracy site.


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2010)

I'm still sniffing after episode 16 of Clannad ~After Story~. I don't want that to happen to my girlfriend...


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I'm still sniffing after episode 16 of Clannad ~After Story~. I don't want that to happen to my girlfriend...



i got depressed and stopped watching after story.


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

But it was an awesome story...
It actually has a great ending worth crying even more...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2010)

I will not lie.. When Hughes died.. I saw a tear jerker that I didn't think would happen.. 

I'll have to see Clanned, I've heard so much of it being a great anime.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 9, 2010)

i have the clannad and a want to watch it when school holiday..

is it any good?
because all of my friends said it is very good


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2010)

I've just finished Clannad ~After Story~.

Will be continuing to watch Natsu no Arashi...


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> i have the clannad and a want to watch it when school holiday..
> 
> is it any good?
> because all of my friends said it is very good



It is a masterpiece...
It drives one to reflect on his own actions in life and think on the future...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

Indeed a masterpiece.

Flirting without knowing is a sin, lol. Sometime kindness is just too dangerous.


----------



## razaron (May 9, 2010)

i found clannad was good but not that good. clannad after story on the other hand is very good although very depressing since the protaganist gets owned multiple times in the non-funny way.


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

Spoiler



Tomoya had a very though life when he chose to date Nagisa, it was all joyous during the good old high school days and his harem, that part is played on the first season...


just in case someone complains i ruined it for him...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

Is the ending for After Story fulfilling? I hate watching sad anime with "no way out ending".


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

Watch for yourself...
If i say something i m spoiling the whole thing...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

So I assume it's fulfilling...


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

Spoiler



I will just say that in the end you will have a smile in your face while wiping the tears from your crying face...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

Err, sorry, I'm not going to read that .

But thanks.


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2010)

Not really a big spoiler, its just how you probably will feel like when you done with it...

By the way, 56...
Some good action going on and an old face showing up, also the preview hints a bad ending for that one...


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

where you seeing 56? eclipse hasn't got it up on their site yet (no links, just wanna know what group)

and if you arent watching eclipses HD subs... you fail it.


----------



## razaron (May 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> where you seeing 56? eclipse hasn't got it up on their site yet (no links, just wanna know what group)
> 
> and if you arent watching eclipses HD subs... you fail it.



i was about to say rawws but i just realised the subs have been out since 6ish.


also, how comes nobody watches dragonball kai?

edit: just realised how useless this post is.:shadedshu. he got it from a t**re*t site. if you want i can pm you the probable site he used.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> where you seeing 56? eclipse hasn't got it up on their site yet (no links, just wanna know what group)
> 
> and if you arent watching eclipses HD subs... you fail it.



They just got it online.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2010)

DAMN IT.. I wasn't first to scream



56 

As for Dragonball Kai.. Nah, I might grab it once it's all done.. Maybe.. I've seen enough of the first runs, the second runs, third, and uncuts, to have enough of it for life.. no matter if it's totally different or not..


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2010)

Will be trying out Kaze no Stigma.

I'm also highly recommending Working!!, it's in 6 episodes now, although there's still no announcement of how many episodes it would be. It would actually be nice if it were 24 episodes long, it's that great for a slice of life comedy.


----------



## djisas (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> where you seeing 56? eclipse hasn't got it up on their site yet (no links, just wanna know what group)
> 
> and if you arent watching eclipses HD subs... you fail it.



Whoever comes first. usually TMD...



razaron said:


> i was about to say rawws but i just realised the subs have been out since 6ish.
> 
> 
> also, how comes nobody watches dragonball kai?
> ...



I do...


----------



## entropy13 (May 11, 2010)

Phantom: Requiem For the Phantom looks good. Watching it now.


----------



## razaron (May 11, 2010)

started reading ubel blatt. its got sex, violence, a good story and a dash of comedy. you can't go wrong with those. oh and its seinen so none of that shounen BS.



entropy13 said:


> Phantom: Requiem For the Phantom looks good. Watching it now.


yeah phantom's good i some reason stoped half way through and now im trying not to watch any complete anime series until the holidays start to help me revise. oh woe me


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 11, 2010)

Started watching the anime "Working" and oh god how did i miss this one. Its funny and really random.


----------



## entropy13 (May 12, 2010)

Trailer for Black★Rock Shooter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWSeSlH-Gdw

No dialogue anyway, the subs would be for the song. The full version of the song (by Miku Hatsune) is here, with subs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEPhzcXYn2E

New teaser trailer for Gundam 00 movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXiUjDUk3O4

No subs yet unfortunately.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2010)

Xfire posted this in GN, i think it needs a linky here








hilariously enough, i like every one of the shows he mocks at the bottom. Nanoha was a brilliant series IMO.


----------



## entropy13 (May 12, 2010)

Finished with Phantom, continuing Natsu no Arashi but because it's megavideo I can't really continue through the streaming. Would be watching Baccano soon.


----------



## djisas (May 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Xfire posted this in GN, i think it needs a linky here
> 
> 
> hilariously enough, i like every one of the shows he mocks at the bottom. Nanoha was a brilliant series IMO.



thats a cool guide...
I agree with you, they are all good, also loved Nanoha... 
Not quite sure about Kaji and tutu,l i never watched them or will i ever watch but i did watch CCS...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2010)

I need to watch "The Girl who leaped threw time" I have it.. just haven't watched it.. lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 12, 2010)

So Importing this game when its out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzDizJijn-g
Another Century's Episode: R 
I love this series i have played all 3 titles on the ps2 and now going get the 4th title for my PS3.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 12, 2010)

Lol, from MF to FMP.

I'm soooo nooot playing this game in Japanese.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to watch "The Girl who leaped threw time" I have it.. just haven't watched it.. lol



watch that, then summer wars.

unrelated, but summer wars is better so watch it last.


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2010)

Baccano's on hold for now, I'll be starting with Pandora Hearts first.


----------



## djisas (May 13, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Baccano's on hold for now, I'll be starting with Pandora Hearts first.



Pandora's a great anime, make sure you get dvd rips cause the tv rips are in LQ sdtv 4:3 format...
Alice is an awesome character...


----------



## entropy13 (May 15, 2010)

Done with Pandora Hearts and Rosario + Vampire Capu 2. Resuming White Album now.

I've got VOCALOID2 to play with now.


----------



## djisas (May 16, 2010)

*57*

Bloody hell...


----------



## KieX (May 16, 2010)

djisas said:


> *57*
> 
> Bloody hell...



Was not expecting that.. at all!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2010)

Grabbing now!  great thing to end my weekend with!!!


Wow, that was crazyness! I loved it!! 


Man, I can't wait for the boxset of this to come out! Want to pop FMA back in t he blu-ray to watch them again!





Now to my project log.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

i cant watch it yet


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 17, 2010)

just download it and haven watched it.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

i have an on/off peak period, so i cant get it til 8pm (3.5 hours)


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2010)

Just started with Spice and Firefox...I mean Wolf. This is great!


----------



## entropy13 (May 20, 2010)

V1 of Summer Anime chart for 2010, so only includes TV series. OVAs and movies (like Black Rock Shooter) not yet included.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

gah, imageshack fails.








img tags ftw.


STRIKE WITCHES TWO! WEEEEE!


----------



## entropy13 (May 20, 2010)

The Kiss x Sis ED dance (YuiKaori's Our Steady Boy) can now be seen in full in ep 7! My mother approves of the dance LOL 

would like to see my girlfriend and her best friend dance that


----------



## remixedcat (May 20, 2010)

Anime-Planet.com - anime | manga | reviews

since it can't be used as my sig.


----------



## djisas (May 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> gah, imageshack fails.
> 
> 
> img tags ftw.
> ...



Count me in for at least 10 of those...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2010)

Wow, its sweet looking! I can't wait for a few of those. Looks like I gotta watch Sangoku Basara so I can see the second one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2010)

Currently watching K-ON...im running out of 'MANime' to watch - all i got is girlie flicks


----------



## remixedcat (May 21, 2010)

clicketh my image I posted above to see what I've watched


----------



## entropy13 (May 21, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> clicketh my image I posted above to see what I've watched



Try checking myanimelist.net too. And check my own MAL (link is in my sig).


----------



## remixedcat (May 21, 2010)

awesome 

only 28 eps of One piece?? I'm waiting for the next one!!!! I watched em all so far. daymmm sooo long.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> awesome
> 
> only 28 eps of One piece?? I'm waiting for the next one!!!! I watched em all so far. daymmm sooo long.



one piece has shit tons of episodes!


----------



## entropy13 (May 21, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> awesome
> 
> only 28 eps of One piece?? I'm waiting for the next one!!!! I watched em all so far. daymmm sooo long.



Yeah I grew tired of anime taking too long (I also stopped Prince of Tennis) 

Although I would finish Fairy Tail...

Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari is a 12-episode OVA, each 51 minutes long. I'm just in episode 5 now.


----------



## remixedcat (May 21, 2010)

one peice is still awesome though. it gets so good later.

I think it might exceed the dragon ball/z/gt series in length!!!


----------



## djisas (May 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Currently watching K-ON...im running out of 'MANime' to watch - all i got is girlie flicks



Check here http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202...
There's that big list posted here a few pages ago, and then there's my own list...
The list is ongoing...
No downloads, just titles and descriptions...


----------



## djisas (May 23, 2010)

*58*

It was another good episode, lots of greed action this time, a stuff going on other places...
Damn i hate them for every week ending on a cliffhanger...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

Damn DJ, your beating me again! lol.. Thanks for the heads up.

Love the factor to see it before I have to go in for my 15h shift. Woot!


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

my housemate just sent me this about an FMA OVA



> OVA : Live Action  Alphonse wonders around in the real world after Ed disappears and finds the "Gate of Truth"...at Bones studios.


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## AhokZYashA (May 24, 2010)

just downloaded it.

58
crap cliffhanger..


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> just downloaded it.
> 
> 58
> crap cliffhanger..



Didn't you just hate the last 2min of that episode!? I don't know what got me more in thee FMA story.. 



Spoiler



Hughes dieing or the factor that Hawkeye had her neck sliced open.. But, it leads to think of her mysterious powers due to the Markings on the back.. Even if burned off by Mustang.. Maybe there is more to them then allowing one to use "flames"


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Didn't you just hate the last 2min of that episode!? I don't know what got me more in thee FMA story..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Mustang can resurrect her with the power of the philosophers stone, thats the entire point of the trap. He either lets her die, or does what the enemy wants and becomes the 5th sacrifice (note how all the transmutation circles have 5 points of a pentagram?)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang can resurrect her with the power of the philosophers stone, thats the entire point of the trap. He either lets her die, or does what the enemy wants and becomes the 5th sacrifice (note how all the transmutation circles have 5 points of a pentagram?)





Spoiler



Yeah, he'll give in and do their bidding to be the 5th sacrifice. But, to me feels that she has something more with the transmutation on her back... But, I believe it's just me thinking of wild things. 

As for the 5 points. Yeah, 5 sacrifices due to the 5 points. In Central where there is 5 Labs... in which central was made to be a Transmutation circle itself... Good stuff


----------



## djisas (May 26, 2010)

Announcement!!

Gundamn is definitely for kids!!
Evangelion 2.22 is at hand and its mean business...


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2010)

ooooooh eva


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2010)

So far I've watched 43m of 2.22.. If it wasn't an hour and 53m, I would finish watching tonight.. damn it.. Gotta finish it tomorrow and it's getting GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> So far I've watched 43m of 2.22.. If it wasn't an hour and 53m, I would finish watching tonight.. damn it.. Gotta finish it tomorrow and it's getting GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD



sadly my jap sucks, could you PM me the name of the group who subbed it? i'm trying to find a HD copy with english subs and none of the groups are specifying.


----------



## entropy13 (May 27, 2010)

Isekai No Seikishi Monogatari Episode 12 finally subbed lol


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2010)

Somebody please PM me with Eva release details.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2010)

Anyone have any incites on what group has the best subs for 2.22?


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Anyone have any incites on what group has the best subs for 2.22?



No, not really. I stream them from animedreaming usually, and the only subbers group I've seen in the streams that identify themselves were coalguys.


EDIT: Angel Beats! episode 9  This is indeed from Key


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2010)

2.22 has no good subs yet, all the ones out there either have incomplete subs, or very 'simple' ones.

the subs have basically been ripped from the cam versions, but since theres 'deleted scenes' added back in, they're either not subbed, or subbed poorly.


----------



## djisas (May 29, 2010)

It seems that at least some subs from wiki are good to go...
ill check them out, also got some separated subs to try with the 8gb raw i got...
Edit: from what i can tell, both work like a wonder, and both are the best quality out there...
The external subs i got work fine with the 8GB CHD version, the timing is perfect and the few lines i saw where accurately translated...
The wiki version is also good to go, its subbed and is smaller @ 6GB+...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2010)

2.22 gravy! I gotta grab the wiki version to rewatch it.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

djisas said:


> It seems that at least some subs from wiki are good to go...
> ill check them out, also got some separated subs to try with the 8gb raw i got...
> Edit: from what i can tell, both work like a wonder, and both are the best quality out there...
> The external subs i got work fine with the 8GB CHD version, the timing is perfect and the few lines i saw where accurately translated...
> The wiki version is also good to go, its subbed and is smaller @ 6GB+...



does the wiki version have internal subs? i'm a hater of external subs due to my filewhoring status (a few thousand movies is harder to sort through when you add a few thousand SRT files)


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> does the wiki version have internal subs? i'm a hater of external subs due to my filewhoring status (a few thousand movies is harder to sort through when you add a few thousand SRT files)



I'm in the process of taking the Yousei-Raws mkv, ripping the audio out and converting it to flac, and muxing in Bettersubs .ass subs that I confirmed is timed properly with the raw.

I'll probably host in somewhere or up a torrent. If you're interested, I'll pm you a location when finished.

Flac saves about 500MB, so the end result will be in the neighborhood of 8.1GB.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm in the process of taking the Yousei-Raws mkv, ripping the audio out and converting it to flac, and muxing in Bettersubs .ass subs that I confirmed is timed properly with the raw.
> 
> I'll probably host in somewhere or up a torrent. If you're interested, I'll pm you a location when finished.



i've already started on the wiki version, since i found it does have internal subs.


should i learn that the subs are crap, i'll find a way to merge alternate subs in with it.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've already started on the wiki version, since i found it does have internal subs.
> 
> 
> should i learn that the subs are crap, i'll find a way to *merge alternate subs in with it.*



mkvtoolnix using the mmg.exe executable.


----------



## Paintface (May 30, 2010)

never heard about this franchise, will i be fine just watching the first and second movie?


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

Paintface said:


> never heard about this franchise, will i be fine just watching the first and second movie?



REALLY? Wow, I thought all anime fans knew about Evangelion.

You won't get the complete story that way. There are a few more movies due out yet. Still, I highly recommend watching the series as well as the movies. Be warned tho, series ending = mindfuck. lol.


----------



## Paintface (May 30, 2010)

i wouldnt call myself an anime fan since i only recently got into it, and i have a hard time finding out what is worth watching since everyone has 487 opinions 

Guess ill watch the series first, and then the 2 movies.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

Paintface said:


> i wouldnt call myself an anime fan since i only recently got into it, and i have a hard time finding out what is worth watching since everyone has 487 opinions
> 
> Guess ill watch the series first, and then the 2 movies.



Oh, I see. Then yeah, experimentation is where it's at. Evangelion series is a classic, so don't go into it looking for striking visuals. And don't bother with the English audio, the voice actors are terrible, and the translations are off. It's one of those ones that should be watched in Japanese, because America screwed up the English.


----------



## Paintface (May 30, 2010)

just noticed there are 3 movies that were made before the rebuild ones , also must sees?


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

Paintface said:


> just noticed there are 3 movies that were made before the rebuild ones , also must sees?



If you watch the platinum/director's cut version, you can skip Resurrection and Genesis Reborn. Death and Rebirth is basically a rehash, with maybe a couple added scenes, if you want to watch it, stop watching at the "intermission", and switch to End of Evangelion, as the beginning of End of Eva and the second half of D&R are the same.

The most important is Director's cut and End of Evangelion tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Oh, I see. Then yeah, experimentation is where it's at. Evangelion series is a classic, so don't go into it looking for striking visuals. And don't bother with the English audio, the voice actors are terrible, and the translations are off. It's one of those ones that should be watched in Japanese, *because America screwed up the English*.



Epic.. 

Man is that true.

Yeah, if your starting out, it's best to get the subs and start there.. with almost every anime.. America just dumb down anime so bad it's not even funny.. Yes, I'll watch it on Adult Swim, but that's only because I all ways have sound going somewhere.. lol

Tomorrow New FMA: BH!! I have 3 day weekend so I'm going to love tomorrow!


----------



## djisas (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm in the process of taking the Yousei-Raws mkv, ripping the audio out and converting it to flac, and muxing in Bettersubs .ass subs that I confirmed is timed properly with the raw.
> 
> I'll probably host in somewhere or up a torrent. If you're interested, I'll pm you a location when finished.
> 
> Flac saves about 500MB, so the end result will be in the neighborhood of 8.1GB.



I already have a 8.1Gb version plus bettersubs with DTS-ES6, the vid has bigger specs than the wiki one, higher audio/video bitrates...



Paintface said:


> never heard about this franchise, will i be fine just watching the first and second movie?


U nuts??
At least watch the first first, but if you want to dive deep into it then you must watch everything and discover why EVA moves billions of fans...



Cold Storm said:


> Epic..
> 
> Man is that true.
> 
> ...



And i will be first today!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2010)

^^^ I don't know man! lol... Nah, You probably will be. it's not looking like a good start of the day..  I'll be outside trying not to be..


----------



## djisas (May 30, 2010)

Finally watched the movie with the highest quality i could get and the best subs by a good group...
I only have on regret, a 22' screen is not enough to contain the movie's grandiosity, a 40' or bigger screen required and a decent powerful surround system...



Spoiler



Now the movie itself, it was just epic, right from the first moments, Makinami shines for the first time in a fight and shows great skill, not just that but "balls", the size of watermelons, her fight with released eva 02 was awesome, but the unit itself was still weak, the new EVA units have reached a new lever of power (show those puny gundams who's da bets!!), speaking of the evas, the thing with EVA 03 was expected, they only changed the pilot, and she actually survived (you really should see what happens to her in the movie "The end of Evangelion"..." , about EVA 01 the fight with that angel was also expected but not on that level, EVA 01 looks menacing and frightening, more than before i suppose, the battle and the results of the battle have changed considerably, and so on...
The characters, the new Gall is very interesting, i like her and she is voiced just right, she is a strong person it seems...
Rei is more open to others and looks cuter instead of colder...
Azuka looks bolder than before...
Shinj i is stronger now, something that everyone hated was how weak he was before...
Tōji, he's more like a normal friend instead of the juvenile delinquent, no aggressiveness at all, i think he loses, but there's no time to develop minor characters in the movie...
Kaoru presents himself differently, i dunno what he will do since the story as deviated a lot from the original, i think they are already at "The end of Evangelion" level already with massive destruction everywhere, but with 2 movies left...
What the hell is going to happen??



2 more years in wait, and they even promise lots of service, imagine...

The subs in question are UTW-THORA, you can get the subs if you have any raw already or one of their 5GB or 10GB versions, you wont find better, only the disks themselves, and even these subs are probably better...

Edit: CS it seems i wont be first this time, tmd is late with their subs, so someone might beat me to it when they out...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2010)

djisas said:


> Finally watched the movie with the highest quality i could get and the best subs by a good group...
> I only have on regret, a 22' screen is not enough to contain the movie's grandiosity, a 40' or bigger screen required and a decent powerful surround system...
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, I can't believe they where late.. but.. I've been refreshing for the past 2h.. lol


*59*


----------



## kid41212003 (May 31, 2010)

I'm on their IRC channel, downloading through it...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2010)

Man, that was plain... sweet! 3 more episodes.. Can not wait for it! Mustang.. Wow, that was a real nice twist.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 31, 2010)

Just got this from the channel...


----------



## entropy13 (May 31, 2010)

Bakuman, Fortune Arterial and Sora no Otoshimono 2 are in my plan to watch for ages now. Only TV series so the Gundam 00 movie and Gundam Unicorn episode 2 aren't mentioned.

I'll try watching FMA: B.


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2010)

speaking of 2.22, my thoughts:

Its a sequel, not a remake. Everyone who knows how the original ends should understand that its possible for a 'reset' to have been done. 



Spoiler



it cant be a complete reset, cause say.. the lance of longinus is still on the moon



IMO its great. loved it, but i know that fans who just wanted a HD remake will be very upset.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2010)

I'm waiting for the gundam movies.. Plus, I need to watch Letter Bee


I liked 2.22 really well. I loved the series but this makes me love it even more.


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

djisas said:


> I already have a 8.1Gb version plus bettersubs with DTS-ES6, the vid has bigger specs than the wiki one, higher audio/video bitrates...


That version either converted the TruHD track to DTS, or used the lesser quality DTS track on the disc.

I got the BluRay itself, and have already demuxed it, and am encoding it myself, complete with chapters. The 8.1GB version is too softened for my tastes, compared to the original. My version won't be as compatible tho, as I'll be going beyond what most set top boxes and game systems can handle in terms of refs and such. I'll be using around an 11k video bitrate, and FLACing the TrueHD track.

I'll be using bettersubs or Thora's subs (depending on who's are better. I'm guessing Thora), and retiming them if needed.


----------



## entropy13 (May 31, 2010)

Just finished with episode 14 of FMA:B. So I've encountered 6 of the "Deadly Sins" already, where's the seventh? Is there one? Would it be quite some time before I encounter him/her? Have I seen her/him in the first 14 episodes already?


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Just finished with episode 14 of FMA:B. So I've encountered 6 of the "Deadly Sins" already, where's the seventh? Is there one? Would it be quite some time before I encounter him/her? Have I seen her/him in the first 14 episodes already?



the homunculus? i never counted them.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, there is seven in FMA Brotherhood.. You'll see the last one I believe after episode 30... I can't remember when.. It's whenever their 



Spoiler



in the brigg. He's tunneling the "circle"




Think of the Manga.. It goes straight with that on the Homunculus's..


----------



## kid41212003 (May 31, 2010)

It was worth waiting and 12GB.

I can't wait to see EVA:Q!


----------



## entropy13 (May 31, 2010)

lol stupid me, there was seven already in ep 14. 


Spoiler



Father's a homunculus too...so that's seven. Unless the one in ep 30 is another "sin"? So far there's Lust, Gluttony, Envy, Greed, Wrath and Sloth.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> lol stupid me, there was seven already in ep 14.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




I could of swore that the introduction to Sloth was



Spoiler



Episode 34.



Forgot Pride.. Man, You can't forget pride.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2010)

lolol. I really NEED to get the 980X up and running. I finally started the aforementioned encode of Eva at around 6AM my time. It is 1:40AM my time the following day, and this is the progress it has made. lol






Keep in mind, that's only the first pass, it still has another pass to make, and the 2nd goes even slower. Whoever said that 980X's are overkill, needs a good hard kick in the nuts. lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lolol. I really NEED to get the 980X up and running. I finally started the aforementioned encode of Eva at around 6AM my time. It is 1:40AM my time the following day, and this is the progress it has made. lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100601/EvaEncode.png
> 
> Keep in mind, that's only the first pass, it still has another pass to make, and the 2nd goes even slower. Whoever said that 980X's are overkill, needs a good hard kick in the nuts. lol.



thats what you get for using insane settings. kinda pointless IMO, cause you know the source wasnt encoded that high...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats what you get for using insane settings. kinda pointless IMO, cause you know the source wasnt encoded that high...



Source is the BD.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Source is the BD.



ah well in that case, hammer away.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadly, I may still have to do a second encode, hardsubbed as well. lol.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Episode 44 now with Brotherhood lol

WTF 

"Banks Bank"? lol


----------



## djisas (Jun 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lolol. I really NEED to get the 980X up and running. I finally started the aforementioned encode of Eva at around 6AM my time. It is 1:40AM my time the following day, and this is the progress it has made. lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100601/EvaEncode.png
> 
> Keep in mind, that's only the first pass, it still has another pass to make, and the 2nd goes even slower. Whoever said that 980X's are overkill, needs a good hard kick in the nuts. lol.



Wouldnt it be sweet to have your 2Tflop GC do the job??


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2010)

djisas said:


> Wouldnt it be sweet to have your 2Tflop GC do the job??



Can't get the same quality out of it, sadly.


----------



## djisas (Jun 6, 2010)

*60*

Some serious shit going on down there...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2010)

With 3 episodes, I hope some stuff is going down! Getting it now!!!


----------



## djisas (Jun 6, 2010)

Those Ishbal guys were doing something, i wonder what effect their actions will have...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> Those Ishbal guys were doing something, i wonder what effect their actions will have...



Yeah, it looks to me that their trying to do the 



Spoiler



Counter that they were thinking up.




Man, that ending was.. sweet. I can't wait for 61 now!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

another few hours til i can get it...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

It's quite obvious that the Big Bad would lose but everyone will die, no exceptions.


----------



## djisas (Jun 13, 2010)

*61*


Spoiler



That sure was a good episode...
So hoenheim was up to something all this time and i can see what scar was plotting too, a very well devised plan it seems...
There's bits of fight here and there still but by the end of the episode all over so they can focus on the main force...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 13, 2010)

spoiler alert!!!
havent even watched the 60
and now the 61 is out!


----------



## djisas (Jun 13, 2010)

You think i spoiled anything??
I think only the ones who watched the episode can decode that...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 13, 2010)

anything that connects to the story, i think are spoilers.
but anyway, thanks tho..
too sad that FMA will end soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn 61 was a great Episode! But.. What's crazy... "3 more episodes!" I wasn't thinking it would be til 64..  Wow, that makes me happier.. Not as happy as episode 61.. But, just as good!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 14, 2010)

So it's 64 eps for sure?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2010)

anidb says 64 eps.


and yes, use spoiler tags for everything. you give away far too much in what you dont say "wow that was a good ep!" means "popular character didnt die", and so on.


----------



## morpha (Jun 14, 2010)

YEEHAH! been a while since I posted on tpu. I've Been busy.

to update: I watched Avatar: the Last Airbender and for something that ISNT anime it was actually, really REALLY good.

I have also been going through You're Under Arrest, a Comedy Drama series about two female traffic cops. Its an old -long running- show from the early 90's when everything was still hand drawn and plots were still original.

Currently Following: ichiban ushiro no daimaou.
Its full of Echi, Its predictable, and It's cliche. But I find it funny regardless. Latest episode was a bit boring though.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 14, 2010)

You're Under Arrest is awesome.

And I also like the Avatar series.


----------



## djisas (Jun 14, 2010)

Speaking of fun, anyone tried working??
Thats the best comedy this season...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, I watched the couple of eps pretty funny .


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 14, 2010)

working! is good..
loli stuff, sanji type cook, and maid outfit.
i just watched working.
currently watching, Kiss x Sis, B Gata H Kei, K-ON!!, FMAB, Working, Kannagi.


----------



## morpha (Jun 15, 2010)

djisas said:


> Speaking of fun, anyone tried working??
> Thats the best comedy this season...



I'll check it out. Thanks for the recommendation DJisas.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just click on the link in my sig for my currently watching. 

Also, the first series from the Summer season line-up is finally here: Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 15, 2010)

Did anyone get to know that Dattebayo is dropping Bleach, so you'll have to get the latest episodes from HorribleSubs.


----------



## morpha (Jun 15, 2010)

I just read the PR on their website. I agree with that Interactii has said, and I do wish to support Legal Alternatives...

I just wish Viz's subtitles didnt suck. They dumb down anime to as kiddy a level as they can and it hurts so much.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

morpha said:


> I just read the PR on their website. I agree with that Interactii has said, and I do wish to support Legal Alternatives...
> 
> I just wish Viz's subtitles didnt suck. They dumb down anime to as kiddy a level as they can and it hurts so much.



Cripes!

(you'll get it if you ever saw CR's naruto subs... they drop it to kindergarten level)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh man do I hate when they dumb down the subs..


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL apparently the Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ 1st ep was just an advance showing and the next ep would still be on July 4. So it would only be a technicality that it was the first summer anime aired. The proper start would still be 2 weeks from now.


----------



## morpha (Jun 15, 2010)

I like your display pic Entropy13. Y'know I saw this big buff guy in work a few weeks ago that had the nerv symbol tattoo'd on his shoulder.

I couldn't help but think that it was totally cool, .. and that he'd live to regret getting it one day.

He also said he wanted to get the tree of life done as a full back tattoo. 

Kind of random, but your DP reminded me of this story.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Changed it to that when kid still has the real NERV as DP (which is now Sawako from Kimi ni Todoke). I got the BAKA logo from Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu.

Can't really be bothered with the Bleach and Naruto anime lately, usually stick with the manga. Can't wait for Naruto Shipudden: Ultimate Heroes 3. I'm owning with Kakashi in the demo lol


----------



## djisas (Jun 15, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Did anyone get to know that Dattebayo is dropping Bleach, so you'll have to get the latest episodes from HorribleSubs.



That just means i can get it 1 day earlier and in 720p...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

djisas said:


> That just means i can get it 1 day earlier and in 720p...



the show doesnt even air in 720p... the ONLY copy of bleach that airs, is 480i. horriblesubs are better than no subs, but shit... look at their group name.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 15, 2010)

horrible is better than none.

anybody knows about third season of naruto?


----------



## djisas (Jun 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the show doesnt even air in 720p... the ONLY copy of bleach that airs, is 480i. horriblesubs are better than no subs, but shit... look at their group name.



I get crunchy theirs subs should be about the same as the horrible ones and i have no complains...

Dunno if it actually air in 720 or not, but the thing is there are many 720p versions in the net...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 15, 2010)

there are many subs upscale it, 
my K-ON! collection is also upscaled.
:shadedshu


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 16, 2010)

Horriblesub only take CC's anime and upload them. They did absolutely nothing.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 16, 2010)

djisas said:


> I get crunchy theirs subs should be about the same as the horrible ones and i have no complains...
> 
> Dunno if it actually air in 720 or not, but the thing is there are many 720p versions in the net...
> 
> ...



Actually i think they upscale it to 720p. The original is 480p or i. But there isn't a very big difference in quality between the two.

And are you sure? One day earlier? I thought it comes out on Tuesday night, so your telling me that it comes out on Monday night?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Actually i think they upscale it to 720p. The original is 480p or i. But there isn't a very big difference in quality between the two.
> 
> And are you sure? One day earlier? I thought it comes out on Tuesday night, so your telling me that it comes out on Monday night?



its interlaced. DB had an article on it.

http://dattebayo.com/pr/121


they air in 16:9 interlaced.

not sure if its 480i, simply because i'm not sure how that works with widescreen or if the japs use another res on their TV's.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

morpha said:


> I like your display pic Entropy13. Y'know I saw this big buff guy in work a few weeks ago that had the nerv symbol tattoo'd on his shoulder.
> 
> I couldn't help but think that it was totally cool, .. and that he'd live to regret getting it one day.
> 
> ...



I want a NERV tattoo. That's pure win with awesomesauce.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Random Curiosity has an in-depth preview of the upcoming Summer anime. It's on the top of their homepage at http://www.randomc.net/ or just go directly to the post.


----------



## morpha (Jun 16, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Random Curiosity has an in-depth preview of the upcoming Summer anime. It's on the top of their homepage at http://www.randomc.net/ or just go directly to the post.



oh god not Strike Witches 2


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2010)

morpha said:


> oh god not Strike Witches 2



you know i want it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol, I couldnt watch pass ep2. That show has a ridiculous feeling to it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol, I couldnt watch pass ep2. That show has a ridiculous feeling to it.



i just found it hilarious.


----------



## morpha (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just found it hilarious.



I'm pretty sure you found it arousing


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2010)

morpha said:


> I'm pretty sure you found it arousing



same thing.


----------



## djisas (Jun 16, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Actually i think they upscale it to 720p. The original is 480p or i. But there isn't a very big difference in quality between the two.
> 
> And are you sure? One day earlier? I thought it comes out on Tuesday night, so your telling me that it comes out on Monday night?



At least for me db subs would be available only on Wednesday, now i get it on Thursday...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 17, 2010)

Why Sunabouzu is such an asshole?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Why Sunabouzu is such an asshole?



sunabozu = desert punk = dehydrated asshole


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol, I couldnt watch pass ep2. That show has a ridiculous feeling to it.



I didn't make past halfway thru the first ep. If I want what amounts to pure fan service, I'll just watch some hentai or something.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I didn't make past halfway thru the first ep. If I want what amounts to pure fan service, I'll just watch some hentai or something.



I think I'm at ep 6 or 7, and I haven't seen any undies or bras. 

This anime probably have the least fan service among animes flagged as ecchi.

Edit: The among of fan service is comparable to Cowboy Bebop IMO.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I think I'm at ep 6 or 7, and I haven't seen any undies or bras.
> 
> This anime probably have the least fan service among animes flagged as ecchi.
> 
> Edit: The among of fan service is comparable to Cowboy Bebop IMO.



I was referring to Strike Witches. Are we on the same page?

Not to mention, I was using a very loose definition of fan service.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 18, 2010)

Opps, sorry  I thought you quoted the post that I was talking about Sunabouzu (Desert Punk).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

Desert Punk FTW! Won't ever get me to say other wise!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Desert Punk is crap and smells like poop! Won't ever get me to say other wise!



i win.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

There's apparently an Index season 2 this Fall. And B Gata H Kei is the first series to finish. Two more weeks to go before the new anime assumes their places.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i win.



You win at "internet", but you can never change what  I feel inside!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You win at "internet", but you can never change what  I feel inside!
> 
> (which is a warm fuzzy feeling, like when you squish peanut butter up your nose)



i can fix annnyyyything!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry, But I don't think that I would do any sort of thing up my nose.. That's some FLCL/Magicial Shopping type stuff right there.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry, But I don't think that I would do any sort of thing up my nose.. That's some FLCL/Magicial Shopping type stuff right there.



god damnit, now i wanna watch FLCL again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> god damnit, now i wanna watch FLCL again.



I Finished watching it again a few nights ago.. Gotta watch threw Magicial Shopping again. Then gotta find something to take up the spot of FMA: Brotherhood...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I Finished watching it again a few nights ago.. Gotta watch threw Magicial Shopping again. Then gotta find something to take up the spot of FMA: Brotherhood...



i'm thinking of watching bokurano again, theres higher quality DVD rips out now that make it worth re-downloading imo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm thinking of watching bokurano again, theres higher quality DVD rips out now that make it worth re-downloading imo.



I'll have to go and grab them myself. I watched the first episode of it and thought it was cool but never watched more..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to go and grab them myself. I watched the first episode of it and thought it was cool but never watched more..



i have no idea how much i will enjoy a rewatch, but its a very character driven story. its absolutely brilliant with the emotional content, and i  the intro song. The only reason i havent redownloaded it is because the best i can find is H264 DVD, and i'd really rather blu ray...


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I Finished watching it again a few nights ago.. Gotta watch threw Magicial Shopping again. Then gotta find something to take up the spot of FMA: Brotherhood...



Watching gainax good oldies??
Have you watched Gunbuster??


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> Watching gainax good oldies??
> Have you watched Gunbuster??



The Name sounds so... It's around the same time as Tekknoman so I might have watched it but I have totally forgot about it.. I'll grab it and rewatch it.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2010)

There's the original gunbuster a great classic, and then there's diebuster, a very high quality ova, almost as frenetic as FLCL...
Be sure to watch them...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> There's the original gunbuster a great classic, and then there's diebuster, a very high quality ova, almost as frenetic as FLCL...
> Be sure to watch them...



I know I have watched diebuster. I liked that. Might have to grab it and see that again also. I say diebuster is just like you say.


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2010)

You could grab the movies, for a slight different approach...


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 18, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> There's apparently an Index season 2 this Fall. And B Gata H Kei is the first series to finish. Two more weeks to go before the new anime assumes their places.


Well, I actually like the Railgun more than the Index


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2010)

arccording to anidb - theres going to be a 3rd series of black Lagoon


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Well, I actually like the Railgun more than the Index



railgun was inferior to index in many many ways for me, lack of action, lack of bad ass characters, lack of touma, lack of index and lack of many things...
I think railgun is a lot more attractive to younger audiences maybe...
On the orb, everyone agrees with Index>railgun...



FreedomEclipse said:


> arccording to anidb - theres going to be a 3rd series of black Lagoon



Not quite sure it is a direct sequel or more of a side story...
Its title is Black Lagoon: Roberta`s Blood Trail 
As the title implies, its heavily based on the killer maid that nearly gave revy a beating...

On dvd and bd on the 17 of the coming month, in japan only...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2010)

damn, I was getting my hopes up. I need learn to finish reading before i get excited


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2010)

But doesnt mean she wont be there, im sure most of the "Black Lagoon" crew will be back again...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2010)

I think the BL crew will most possibly be side characters. since it is a side story

.:edit:.

I wish Gundam Unicorn will hurry up!! - I was playing Gundam vs. Gundam Next on PSP, Gundam Unicorn is one of the playable chars & he totally pwns. its got me revved up


----------



## Frizz (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone else getting sick of Bleach and anime related to the genre? Really almost the same as DBZ plot structure..  LOSE>TRAIN>WIN>LOSE>TRAIN>WIN>LOSE>OMGWTFNEWFORM>WIN>WIN

Anyway been into Gintama recently, great anime to watch. Sorry to hi-jack the current convo just in here to ask for any unique anime that's unrelated to the plot structure i've just posted . Currently watching Gintama and Basquash.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 19, 2010)

lol, I finished watching Gintama while ago. It's getting crappier at the end though, except all the "serious" arts.

Did you watch Inukami!?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> lol, I finished watching Gintama while ago. It's getting crappier at the end though, except all the "serious" arts.
> 
> Did you watch Inukami!?



Haven't watched or heard of Inukami, I'll look into it. But yeah more of the Gintama espisodes at season 3 seem more and more filler-ish than before totally agree, it can be really funny though which is alright. The serious arts are pretty awesome, hoping to see Samurai VS Amanto action.. so far its only been samurai faction vs samurai faction.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2010)

got a new shirt yesterday. almost related to this thread. figured id post.

HALARIOUS


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 19, 2010)

Where did u get that? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2010)

That's scary man.. That's really scary.. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the BL crew will most possibly be side characters. since it is a side story
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> I wish Gundam Unicorn will hurry up!! - I was playing Gundam vs. Gundam Next on PSP, Gundam Unicorn is one of the playable chars & he totally pwns. its got me revved up



Hurry up? 

The second episode's supposedly this Fall, and at that rate the 6-episode OVAs would finish in 2012. 

An animator for the series tweeted that "I don't really know when it will show"


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You win at "internet", but you can never change what  I feel inside!



Depends on how many roofies he slips you, and whether or not Dan is invited. I'm pretty sure Dan can change what you "feel inside". 



Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to go and grab them myself. I watched the first episode of it and thought it was cool but never watched more..



Same here. Just didn't hook me in. It's on the back burner of shows to watch when bored.



randomflip said:


> Anyone else getting sick of Bleach and anime related to the genre? Really almost the same as DBZ plot structure..  LOSE>TRAIN>WIN>LOSE>TRAIN>WIN>LOSE>OMGWTFNEWFORM>WIN>WIN
> 
> Anyway been into Gintama recently, great anime to watch. Sorry to hi-jack the current convo just in here to ask for any unique anime that's unrelated to the plot structure i've just posted . Currently watching Gintama and Basquash.



Been sick of the shit plot lines for ages now. They are exactly the reason you won't see me watching any ongoing anime at all. It's like the fucking soap operas of anime. You can skip watching for a couple seasons in a row, watch a couple eps, and know exactly what's going on or going to happen. They are all stupid.



Solaris17 said:


> got a new shirt yesterday. almost related to this thread. figured id post.
> 
> HALARIOUS
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/1698291965.png



Zone. lol.


----------



## djisas (Jun 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> got a new shirt yesterday. almost related to this thread. figured id post.
> 
> HALARIOUS
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/1698291965.png



A clear msg for otaku only, the rest of the mortals wont get the msg...



randomflip said:


> Anyone else getting sick of Bleach and anime related to the genre? Really almost the same as DBZ plot structure..  LOSE>TRAIN>WIN>LOSE>TRAIN>WIN>LOSE>OMGWTFNEWFORM>WIN>WIN
> 
> Anyway been into Gintama recently, great anime to watch. Sorry to hi-jack the current convo just in here to ask for any unique anime that's unrelated to the plot structure i've just posted . Currently watching Gintama and Basquash.



Not really, i dont read the bleach manga, so i dont know what follows next, and bleach has been pretty good since they returned to the main battles...
Thats the only way they have to extend an anime for unlimited time, it sells...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2010)

half the problem with bleach (and naruto, and most long running anime) is the filler. they throw in story arcs all over the plaec that follow the original scheme (as you said, lose, train, win) but without anything NEW happening. no one dies, no one gets new powers, nothing gets revealed or remains after the filler is ended.

if you watch bleach without the filler (its almost half filler) it flows so much better and makes more sense.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, Sol's shirt is only for those who know it.. 

To me, I never really cared for the manga, I do like manga just not my thing. So with that, yeah, Bleach and others are like the formula of DBZ. You have to start somewhere.. What got me pissy about DBZ is the factor of all the "remakes" just a "hit of color" made them throw out the series again.. Do I love DBZ, yes, just not the money hungry people up above.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Where did u get that? lol



cafepress.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2010)

Wile E:

Roofies? I never quite understood why they called them roofies.. They but you on the floor more then they put you on the roof.. Why can't they just call them floories?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile E:
> 
> Roofies? I never quite understood why they called them roofies.. They but you on the floor more then they put you on the roof.. Why can't they just call them floories?



Flooroofies?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile E:
> 
> Roofies? I never quite understood why they called them roofies.. They but you on the floor more then they put you on the roof.. Why can't they just call them floories?



they call them roofies because the active drug is rohphenol (sp?)


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> they call them roofies because the active drug is rohphenol (sp?)



Rohypnol trade name.


----------



## morpha (Jun 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> half the problem with bleach (and naruto, and most long running anime) is the filler. they throw in story arcs all over the plaec that follow the original scheme (as you said, lose, train, win) but without anything NEW happening. no one dies, no one gets new powers, nothing gets revealed or remains after the filler is ended.
> 
> if you watch bleach without the filler (its almost half filler) it flows so much better and makes more sense.



It is possible to have a long running anime with filler that doesnt suck. One Peice has been going for over 10 years now and its STILL the #1 most popular anime in japan.

How many Filler seasons has it had? Ill let you all google that yourselves.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

One Piece, and Fairy Tail is turning out to be that too. Heck comparisons between the two are usually made.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

morpha said:


> It is possible to have a long running anime with filler that doesnt suck. One Peice has been going for over 10 years now and its STILL the #1 most popular anime in japan.
> 
> How many Filler seasons has it had? Ill let you all google that yourselves.



one piece had good filler. very rare that.


----------



## morpha (Jun 20, 2010)

Comparisons between One Peice and Fairy Tale have been made since Fairy Tales Pilot was first released (and I was lucky enough to see it, back then).

The Drawing styles are VERY Similar:










(not a great example you need to read the manga's)

And to frank. I never liked Fairy Tale at all. I gave it a chance, and I new it would be another BIG anime. But there is not a single thing original about its plot or style.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

nami looks like she has bigger boobs anyway, so one piece wins.


----------



## morpha (Jun 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nami looks like she has bigger boobs anyway, so one piece wins.



Do you have any idea it is to find a non hentai image of nami in a google search?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

oh rly?

*googles*


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Not really "very" similar. I liked visually Fairy Tail and Groove Adventure Rave before that (one of the first anime that was dubbed properly locally, but I'm not able to watch it because of the 3pm airing times) over One Piece. And arguably the soundtrack is better with Fairy Tail, although Bump of Chicken's Sailing Day (for the movie) was great, and I usually play it in Guitar Freaks (albeit it's one of the few "full songs" in there, counting as 2 selections when you play).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice cosplay here





lol





more lol






Yet more lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Haven't really liked One Piece hentai doujins, usually Nami getting gang raped or tentacles. Well actually just very long arms. lol


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

morpha said:


> Do you have any idea it is to find a non hentai image of nami in a google search?
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/One Peice Nami/saito27/One Piece/Cowboy_Nami_by_Natthy.png
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/files/f/2007/120/9/d/Lucy_Fairy_Tail_by_Giuappa.jpg







http://moe.imouto.org/post/index?tags=nami

I dont like one piece style, but i do like Fairy Tail...
I checked a Pv for the last one piece movie or downloaded a recent ova or something like that and i really, really didnt like it...
Plus id be crazy to start watching a 10 year anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

Come on DJ, lets both start it! I watched it before, till about episode 130.. then it just got lost.. I think it's best to restart it.. 

I do like fairy Tail since it does remind me of One Piece. 

Hey, who wants to start "Cold Case"? Isn't that over 500 episodes now? I know you want to DJ.. 

Just got done with Episode 252 on Bleach. Gotta watch more tonight.. Maybe.. DJ's going to beat me again this week with FMA.. Stuck at work sucks! Plus gave away my laptop so I couldn't bring it to grab it..


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

Im up to date on bleach and now a day earlier...
No big anime tx...
I find it hard to watch small ones...
Im the ongoing anime man and can watch over 10 anime at the same time, every season i watch a minimum of 80% of all anime...
But i did re-watch Gunslinger dvd rips last week and really loved watching it again, but i got brand new BD-rips to watch it a third time and the ill teatrino next to it...
Now i started to watch Moke, Mark too is watching it and i think im going to go get Mononoke, i didnt watch it when it aired but it seems its good...


----------



## morpha (Jun 20, 2010)

You should never watch the One Peice movies. they have nothing to do with anything, just a money maker. 

I find it hard to believe that you aren't reminded of One Peice while watching Fairy Tale. I coudn't prevent myself from relating everything back to One-Piece or Bleach or Naruto.

My biggest problem with Fairy Tale is that it feels like the mangaka was making everything up as he went. Every Story arc led into the next and was in some way related to a character as if the entire world revolved around them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

Mononoke was a great anime. I've seen it twice since it aired (once sub and once english).


----------



## morpha (Jun 20, 2010)

One of the few anime that have decent dubs.

Gillian Anderson and Keifer Sutherland.

Keifer does a lot of voice acting. He was also in Armitage 3


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

Wait. I think DJ is talking about the Mononoke (TV series).. Don't think it's Princess Mononoke.. If that's the case... I've seen the first two episodes only


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

62's raw is out, so it's only a matter of time.

Coincidentally, there's another episode 62, from Dragon Ball Kai.


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

Yup mononoke but not hime...
I dont think freeze subs will be ready today with kai...
But TMD is about to release fmab...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 20, 2010)

djisas
how come your post count dont add up when you post so mush here?


here 62 isnt out until monday afternoon, and i havent downloaded B Gata H Kei 12
also the Kiss x Sis.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 20, 2010)

Posts in CLUB section don't count! So go ahead and spam!


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

Cause i am special...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

Cause DJ is special...


Plus the post count doesn't work in the "Club" Sub forums.. Or'd I'd be king...


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

And i would be conqueror wannabe...


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

TMD has bad news: Ep62 delayed
"We have stuff to do. Go watch Eclipse instead like I do. I don't even watch my own subs. What does this tell you?"

No FMAB today, mb tomorrow


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> TMD has bad news: Ep62 delayed
> "We have stuff to do. Go watch Eclipse instead like I do. I don't even watch my own subs. What does this tell you?"
> 
> No FMAB today, mb tomorrow



Damn... that makes me sad..  It was a great thing to have something on Sunday to make my weekend great.. But, since I've worked this weekend, I guess it goes with what it is..

DJ, your more then a wannabe! Gosh Darn it!!!


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

I am the Dark Lord after all...
Guess without DBK, FMAB and working, all i have left is moke to watch...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> I am the Dark Lord after all...
> Guess without DBK, FMAB and working, all i have left is moke to watch...



There you go man! I gotta have someone that I rival with! 

I'll wait for DBK to finish before I start watching that.. I think I'll try and get a few more episodes done with Bleach..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Nice cosplay here
> http://circles.globe.com.ph/edgarluvitug/files/2009/02/nami.jpg



id tap that


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> There you go man! I gotta have someone that I rivial with!
> 
> I'll wait for DBK to finish before I start watching that.. I think I'll try and get a few more episodes done with Bleach..



I love rivalries!!
It makes life more interesting...
Good luck waiting for the last 40 episodes...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> I love rivalries!!
> It makes life more interesting...
> Good luck waiting for the last 40 episodes...



Yep! that's what makes life even better! Rivals!

Bleach has 40 more episodes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

My Aussie friends.. Might want to read this.. Yet, I know you have probably all ready known it..


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep! that's what makes life even better! Rivals!
> 
> Bleach has 40 more episodes?



DBK has more 40 to go or less, its rated for 100 episodes...
Bleach on the other side, i dont suppose it will be over in the next couple years yet...
100Kb's is good, but we already have up to 1Gb's...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> My Aussie friends.. Might want to read this.. Yet, I know you have probably all ready known it..



not a bad idea - the British Goverment should do something similar. pay off BT & the rest of the other ISPs to stfu for a while & put in some optical cables - give those pre WWII copper cables a rest.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> DBK has more 40 to go or less, its rated for 100 episodes...
> Bleach on the other side, i dont suppose it will be over in the next couple years yet...
> 100Kb's is good, but we already have up to 1Gb's...



Ahh.. that's all good man. I can wait for DBZ. Oh, can I wait.

Yeah, we got 1gb, But, I hope it can provide, people like Mussels, the ability to use the internet 24/7.


----------



## morpha (Jun 21, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> My Aussie friends.. Might want to read this.. Yet, I know you have probably all ready known it..



Mussels and I have been following news like this for some time.

The current AUS government is paying a lot of interest in the Internet. But I don't think thats such a good thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2010)

morpha said:


> Mussels and I have been following news like this for some time.
> 
> The current AUS government is paying a lot of interest in the Internet. But I don't think thats such a good thing.



I figured as much, but I wanted to throw it out there for ya. Why don't you think that it's such a good thing? will it mean much more out of your pockets, tax hicks and such, to get it?

I just wish you guys didn't have to "wait" for stuff via internet feeds..


----------



## morpha (Jun 21, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I figured as much, but I wanted to throw it out there for ya. Why don't you think that it's such a good thing? will it mean much more out of your pockets, tax hicks and such, to get it?
> 
> I just wish you guys didn't have to "wait" for stuff via internet feeds..



In addition to the National Fiber Network. They have also forced an internet filter through. Which for now is limited to blocking only stuff that is unrated in Australia. But it originally blocked a whole lot more, and it will probably block a whole lot more than just that once they actually get it going.

In addition they are planning to force ISP's to log all internet traffic including emails and IP address and ofcourse give them that data.

Luckily we will get a year of respite, since the elections are on soon they decided to put the project on hold or get slammed by it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2010)

djisas said:


> TMD has bad news: Ep62 delayed
> "We have stuff to do. Go watch Eclipse instead like I do. I don't even watch my own subs. What does this tell you?"
> 
> No FMAB today, mb tomorrow



I TOLD you guys to watch the eclipse HD version  but noooo



Cold Storm said:


> I figured as much, but I wanted to throw it out there for ya. Why don't you think that it's such a good thing? will it mean much more out of your pockets, tax hicks and such, to get it?
> 
> I just wish you guys didn't have to "wait" for stuff via internet feeds..




at the same time they're pushing for world-first internet (all aussies with 100Mb fibre), they're pushing for some really weird, really stupid stuff. All internet traffic must be logged and recorded for 6 months, internet runs on a blacklist controlled by people who arent specified, and limited to levels of a 5 year old - breastfeeding would be blocked, for example.

odds are most of it will never go through, its just that these 60-70 year olds in charge of this stuff *have no idea what they're in charge of.*


Oh and that is SAWEET that telstra got the finger, and they bought the copper network. all internet here goes like

Internatinal providers ->Telstra wholesale -> telstra based ISP -> you

or


Internatinal providers ->Telstra wholesale -> optus wholesale -> optus based ISP -> you

so many freakin middlemen >.< (and at the end of the optus chain, its still 1/4 the price of buying it direct from telstra, as an end user)


----------



## morpha (Jun 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I TOLD you guys to watch the eclipse HD version  but noooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your information is a little out of date dude.

The filter plan was modified in order to be passed. It now only blocks content refused classification in AUS. Though its block list is still going to be maintained by the ACMA who are dodgy people.

Also the logging is for 2 years and the government has hinted that they want 10 years. All costs of storage and whatnot to be paid for by the ISP's.

The only decent things this government has done so far in regards to internet is stop Telstra's (Australia's No1 ISP) Monopoly.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah but the filter looks like its about to be changed to opt-in/opt-out when you sign up for your net connection.


----------



## morpha (Jun 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah but the filter looks like its about to be changed to opt-in/opt-out when you sign up for your net connection.



Thats an option they are looking at. Basically, Because they are afraid of being slammed over this in the next election they were looking at an optional filter or just shelving it untill after...

http://yro.slashdot.org/story/10/06/18/1424244/Australian-Government-May-Shelve-Internet-Filter


----------



## djisas (Jun 21, 2010)

*62*



Spoiler



HOLLY SHIT!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2010)

djisas said:


> *62*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FLOP YOU!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 21, 2010)

how come eclipse dont release the 62 yet?


----------



## human_error (Jun 21, 2010)

morpha said:


> Also the logging is for 2 years and the government has hinted that they want 10 years. All costs of storage and whatnot to be paid for by the ISP's.
> 
> The only decent things this government has done so far in regards to internet is stop Telstra's (Australia's No1 ISP) Monopoly.



Lol i'd like to see any government try to log every event going through every internet connection in the country for 6 months, let alone for years. Especially if they are pushing for faster connections.

Also swapping a private company monopoly for a government monopoly isn't that great - i like what the UK did by forcing BT (who inherited the entire telephone infrastructure when it was privatised) to allow 3rd parties to use BT's infrastructure at reasonable wholesale prices (checked by a public body), and for 3rd parties to be allowed to use their own equipment if they wanted (inside exchanges and such) to reduce the costs further. I just wish we'd get our speeds boosted faster as i moved from the countryside to a large city and get the same 4mbit speeds -.-

Anyway on-topic I'm really enjoying naruto and bleach at the moment as they seem to be getting on with the main story arcs at the moment, which is nice compared to the filler rubbish there's been for the past year.

I'm now looking for a few more anime seasons to watch since vampire bund ended and i watched the entire darker than black seasons 1&2 (1 was excellent, 2 less so but still enjoyable). I hear there is a new zero no tsukaima season hitting soon (or was it a Shakugan no Shana season) - either way looking forward to when it hits


----------



## djisas (Jun 21, 2010)

Let me help you all in your quest for new anime!!
My ongoing list on the ORB: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202

CS check the list and if you want put it on the first page here...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2010)

djisas said:


> Let me help you all in your quest for new anime!!
> My ongoing list on the ORB: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202
> 
> CS check the list and if you want put it on the first page here...



damn, that's too long to read.. lol.. well right now at lease. Link is going up on OP. Then to EPIsode 62!


Edit: added to the OP. BTW, love the new layout to AO.. Gotta go back there some time.. work went crazy and stopped going..


Edit: Edit: 

That was just PLAIN CRAZY!!!!




Spoiler



I had a feeling that was Greed's true "want" in life.. I mean he had his people in the first one and this one also.. As for Al.. Knew he would go back, but not like that!


----------



## djisas (Jun 21, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> damn, that's too long to read.. lol.. well right now at lease. Link is going up on OP. Then to EPIsode 62!
> 
> 
> Edit: added to the OP. BTW, love the new layout to AO.. Gotta go back there some time.. work went crazy and stopped going..
> ...



After all in the first 


Spoiler



All sacrificed his life to save Ed and then Ed sacrificed his for Al's...


Still what the last episodes have in store is quite unknown to me at least...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2010)

djisas said:


> After all in the first
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Yeah, these last two episodes are going to be crazy! I can't wait for eclipse's full series. I know I'm ready to watch it again!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm waiting for the batch .


----------



## Wile E (Jun 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm waiting for the batch .



Me too.

Somebody PM me when it's done. lol


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Me too.
> 
> Somebody PM me when it's done. lol



i am messaging you from two weeks in the future, to tell you its done.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2010)

The Batch probably will be out July 6-7th.. The series ends on July 4th.. So, I'm guessing 3ish days later they'll have the batch out.. 

They threw out batch 1-61 last Tuesday.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just found out that GPU clock won't go back to 2d clock unless you close MPC.... Stop or pause will not work...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I just found out that GPU clock won't go back to 2d clock unless you close MPC.... Stop or pause will not work...



well ofc, the GPU is involved in the rendering, so its not idle, its low 3D.

Even if you dont use hardware accleration (DXVA) you're still using 3D rendering it in most cases (all the 2D methods disable/break aero, iirc)


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you'd be missing the Elric brothers they would be in Fairy Tail anyway although they don't sound the same. 

So if FMA: B is ending in July 4, Sengoku Basara Two is the most likely replacement.


----------



## djisas (Jun 22, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> If you'd be missing the Elric brothers they would be in Fairy Tail anyway although they don't sound the same.
> 
> So if FMA: B is ending in July 4, Sengoku Basara Two is the most likely replacement.



Actually SB is set to take FMAB timeslot in japan...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2010)

SUCK IT YOU ANIME FREAKS!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125049


----------



## djisas (Jun 22, 2010)

what does a game freak want with us anime otaku not freaks??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> SUCK IT YOU ANIME FREAKS!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125049



it would be fucking kick ass if they made 'Big-O' or Outlaw star into a game........

mmmm melfina *fap fap fap*


----------



## KieX (Jun 23, 2010)

djisas said:


> Let me help you all in your quest for new anime!!
> My ongoing list on the ORB: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202
> 
> CS check the list and if you want put it on the first page here...



Thanks for that, I was wondering what to do now that B Gata H Kei finished and FMA has 2 eps left! Picked up Texhnolyze DVD boxset and really liked it, nice to see your recommend it 

So what's at the 3rd Stage Viewing? I want more!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2010)

There's a lot of good stuff over that AnimeOrb. Nice place to be a member of, and real good place all around.

Now, got a question since I'm having a massive brain Fart..

*Mech anime's where the Mech's turn into Monsters..*


Only thing that came to my mind.. Patlabor.. Is there any others?\
The Diet Offiecer and I was talking about anime's and I'm having a massive fart..


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 23, 2010)

You forgot Eva... it went berserk once in awhile.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> There's a lot of good stuff over that AnimeOrb. Nice place to be a member of, and real good place all around.
> 
> Now, got a question since I'm having a massive brain Fart..
> 
> ...



Fafner in the Azure.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Fafner in the Azure.



Ive watched that. its pretty ~Meh~


----------



## djisas (Jun 23, 2010)

KieX said:


> Thanks for that, I was wondering what to do now that B Gata H Kei finished and FMA has 2 eps left! Picked up Texhnolyze DVD boxset and really liked it, nice to see your recommend it
> 
> So what's at the 3rd Stage Viewing? I want more!



Have you checked the entire list??
Check the cyberpunk, they are all tier 3 and if you feel like crying like a child, go watch some drama/tragedies...
The list is ongoing, check it every week...



Cold Storm said:


> There's a lot of good stuff over that AnimeOrb. Nice place to be a member of, and real good place all around.
> 
> Now, got a question since I'm having a massive brain Fart..
> 
> ...



Escaflowne is really amazing, they dont quite turn into monsters but the mechs are amazing, there's even one that transforms into a dragon...

Diebuster, the mechs are almost organic and pretty cool...

Cat remember more, other than heroic age, mechs aint quite my thing...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> There's a lot of good stuff over that AnimeOrb. Nice place to be a member of, and real good place all around.
> 
> Now, got a question since I'm having a massive brain Fart..
> 
> ...



Eureka 7? Not really monsters, but they are living.


----------



## morpha (Jun 24, 2010)

I highly recomend in mech category:

Escaflowne (Maaya Sakamoto in all her voice actery greatness)
Vandread ('rofl' decribes this one best)
Robotech (The mecha that started it all, in America)
Eureka 7 (Did the ending of this remind you of Wolf's Rain.)
Evangelion Rebuild (That german girl isnt really a new character, rewrite for: Mana Kirishima)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Luggan (Also known as the Drill anime)

im sure there are others but im hung over right now and can't remember them..


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2010)

morpha said:


> I highly recomend in mech category:
> 
> Escaflowne (Maaya Sakamoto in all her voice actery greatness)
> Vandread ('rofl' decribes this one best)
> ...



Why no regular Evangelion?

And I didn't like TTGL at all.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

i love TTGL. you just have no respect for inherent madness.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2010)

It was boring to me.


----------



## morpha (Jun 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Why no regular Evangelion?
> 
> And I didn't like TTGL at all.



For the same reasons I recomend Studio Gibli to non-anime fans. Its mostly normal, and people who are critical of things will watch it.

I enjoyed the original a lot, my DP for everything is from the show, but the rebuild is easier to follow.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2010)

Rebuild is moving a hell of a lot faster, that's for sure.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

http://randomc.net/2010/06/23/angel-beats-op-complication-durarara-op2-parody/

Durarara!!!'s OP2 music for an Angel Beats! opening. The two will be airing their final episodes this week/next week.

There's also a Working!! OP with K-On!! Characters too.


----------



## Tartaros (Jun 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Rebuild is moving a hell of a lot faster, that's for sure.



The situations are also more dynamic and the characters are less thraumatic, more typical shonen. Asuka is a tsundere now


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

Tartaros said:


> The situations are also more dynamic and the characters are less thraumatic, more typical shonen. Asuka is a tsundere now



i like the old, crazy, batshit insane rips your Fcking head off with her eva asuka. reminds me of the girlfriends i tend to end up with.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jun 25, 2010)

Robotech is abit hard to watch, its a lil dated.... i tried to watch it again,

Evangilion is really good, so is escaflower


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2010)

Ammugonevil said:


> Robotech is abit hard to watch, its a lil dated.... i tried to watch it again,
> 
> Evangilion is really good, so is escaflower



the original pilot series for robotech was great ('Ming May' saga/era) everything after that just seemed pointless. I didnt like the 'new generation' series that much probably because the only episodes i could get hold of were American dubbed, I did watch the first 5 episodes (ok i lied - i might have watched 1 or 2 but skipped through bits of the rest) but it didnt seem appealing anymore.


----------



## morpha (Jun 26, 2010)

Robotech is good childhood memories for me. It is a little dated though. I had trouble getting through it when I bought the box set.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Finally Bakemonogatari's final episode is released, no subs yet though. So at least they let it finish ahead of Arakawa Under the Bridge by a couple of days.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2010)

man i kept forgetting to ask him what it was... I'm trying out the logitech dinovo mini right now... Man, i dont know about it..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> man i kept forgetting to ask him what it was... I'm trying out the logitech dinovo mini right now... Man, i dont know about it..



i went for the full dinovo edge. bigger, ofc, but easier to type on.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Angel Beats! is done, quite great, albeit quite short.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 26, 2010)

Started to watch Fairy Tail. Would like to say that nice funny magically stylish anime it is.Atleast now i got something new to watch because gott little bored with One piece,FMA:BH and bleach.
Would recommend to watch it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i went for the full dinovo edge. bigger, ofc, but easier to type on.



I bought it for my dad for his HTPC. Well, to see which one I liked more... The Logitech Dinovo, or the Si Touch Mini Keyboard..  I'll tell ya Monday, which one.. lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2010)

morpha said:


> Robotech is good childhood memories for me. It is a little dated though. I had trouble getting through it when I bought the box set.



I wouldnt say im a big macross/robotech fan but I managed to get hold of the Japanese version of the game for PSP n flying Valkyrie fighters is actually quite fun if it wasnt so bloody hard to control half the time. - for the main part its more of a combat flightsim until you transform. where you fight in space where there is literally no landmarks to gauge out how close you are or are getting to a target its real difficult to have a full 360' view of the battlefield on such a small screen.

but i probably need to play it more n get use to flying in a vast nothingness


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 27, 2010)

There are so many stuckup bitches in Texhnolyze.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Why no regular Evangelion?
> 
> And I didn't like TTGL at all.



I thought it was ok but it relied too much on fan service, but then again I thought the ENTIRE thing was a fanservice anime. or FANime.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> I thought it was ok but it relied too much on fan service, but then again I thought the ENTIRE thing was a fanservice anime. or FANime.



Which anime are you referring too? Eva or TTGL?


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Gurren Lagann LOL


----------



## razaron (Jun 27, 2010)

The first of the five OVA's to Black Lagoon came out a few days back. It follows Roberta the terminator maid.


----------



## morpha (Jun 27, 2010)

When Season 3 was announced I was expecting more to be honest. This is a little bit disappointing.

I wanted more Revy

Id go masochist for her any day


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was one that wanted more from Lagoon then what they showed.. I'll have to grab the ova.. But, it won't be the same!


----------



## razaron (Jun 27, 2010)

it doesn't follow follow roberta, it's just about the part of the second time she goes mad in the manga. so it still follows the normal people from lagoon, my bad with the bad wording.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 27, 2010)

63


----------



## djisas (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn!!
I couldn't download it on time this week, but i will for the last ep!!
Great episode by the way...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

djisas said:


> Damn!!
> I couldn't download it on time this week, but i will for the last ep!!
> Great episode by the way...



hahahaha.. Yeah, parents will be in town next weekend so I don't think I can beat you to it.... I'm saving it for when I go and eat..  Something good to watch.. 

But, they are saying that there will also be a 90min ova in the coming months... "we'll see"


Edit:

Just watched it! It was sweet! Can't wait for the last one. It was...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

I wonder how he'll gain weight.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how he'll gain weight.





Spoiler



Remember, he has that list of stuff he wants to eat once he "gains" his body back". So, first off will probably be Hughes's wife cooking, then Winry's


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2010)

i swear i'll ban anyone who posts spoilers without spoiler tags. you have been threatened.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

What's spoiled with that? I could have been talking about another anime for all we know. You'd only relate it to THAT CHARACTER if you *WATCHED IT ALREADY*.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> What's spoiled with that? I could've been talking about another anime for all we know. You'd only relate it to HIM if you *WATCHED IT ALREADY*.



nothing. i didnt click the tags. its just an aggressive response due to my fear of spoilers in the last two episodes.


----------



## razaron (Jun 28, 2010)

Spoiler



about 63, i somewhat found the manga's last chapter to be better (it was basically the same thing). it somehow just felt more epic.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2010)

about FMA 63: i've mastered putting spoiler tags in other peoples posts without even reading them.

use spoiler tags, or prepare to be stabbed.


----------



## razaron (Jun 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> about FMA 63: i've mastered putting spoiler tags in other peoples posts without even reading them.
> 
> use spoiler tags, or prepare to be stabbed.



twasn't a spoiler. twas a generic the manga is better rant.

sekirei's second series started a little while back. good stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2010)

razaron said:


> twasn't a spoiler. twas a generic the manga is better rant.
> 
> sekirei's second series started a little while back. good stuff.



dont even tell me THAT. i want total FMA blackout til i've seen it all! the crab pimp has spoken... umm, typed. whatever.


----------



## razaron (Jun 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont even tell me THAT. i want total FMA blackout til i've seen it all! the crab pimp has spoken... umm, typed. whatever.



RYOKAIDESU TAICHOU~


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2010)

razaron said:


> RYOKAIDESU TAICHOU~



good to see that someone can obey their crab overlord. even if its in the wrong language.


----------



## morpha (Jun 28, 2010)

I own the manga in print (well upto vol 17 atm). The only case i've found where the manga wasnt better than the anime was Bleach. Continuous fighting is even more boring when its a series of still images.

But the whole 'manga is better rant' is just so old and everyone is over it. If they really cared they would have read it already.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

razaron said:


> twasn't a spoiler. twas a generic the manga is better rant.
> 
> sekirei's second series started a little while back. good stuff.



The second episode aired already? Or are you talking about the first episode?


----------



## razaron (Jun 28, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> The second episode aired already? Or are you talking about the first episode?


 episode? is said second SERIES. so basically the first episode of the second season.

EDIT: ep 15 of bakemonogatari is out.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 28, 2010)

razaron said:


> episode? is said second SERIES. so basically the first episode of the second season.
> 
> EDIT: ep 15 of bakemonogatari is out.



Well the first episode was out for more than a week now so I thought they surprised us again with another early release. Nothing confusing with what I said. Unless you only knew of it now and not 9 days ago. (EDIT: The raw was Jun 14, the subs were 3 days after that).

Still waiting for subs for Bakemonogatari.


----------



## djisas (Jun 28, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> The second episode aired already? Or are you talking about the first episode?






razaron said:


> episode? is said second SERIES. so basically the first episode of the second season.
> 
> EDIT: ep 15 of bakemonogatari is out.



Second episode out on the 11th

Bakemono 15, 3 bits of the episode are subbed 2 5m bits and judging by the 3rd bit size "double" it should be 10m making a total of 20m of subbed episode, there should be a 4th piece latter on...


----------



## human_error (Jun 28, 2010)

There is an epic spoiler for whichever episode of whatever series mussles doesn't want to know about in here:


Spoiler



Don't worry about the bossy crab anymore guys...I have a plan....









Here is something which is not a spoiler for anything mussles cares about, and is infact something mussles definately needs to see - someone is breaking forum rules or something:


Spoiler



It's just in there mussles...just follow the arrow...nothing to worry about....except people breaking the rules! I hear one said they would stand outside your window tonight and shout spoilers to you. Get them before they can do it!


----------



## djisas (Jun 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> There is an epic spoiler for whichever episode of whatever series mussles doesn't want to know about in here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I see how it is, i smell a trap...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 28, 2010)

It's still haven't finish yet!?


----------



## djisas (Jun 28, 2010)

I just finished working, it was a very fun anime!!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> Gurren Lagann LOL



Then I'd have to agree. 



morpha said:


> I own the manga in print (well upto vol 17 atm). The only case i've found where the manga wasnt better than the anime was Bleach. Continuous fighting is even more boring when its a series of still images.
> 
> But the whole 'manga is better rant' is just so old and everyone is over it. If they really cared they would have read it already.



Yeah, it's like saying that the book is better than the movie when talking about Hollywood stuff. We have already accepted this as the norm.



human_error said:


> There is an epic spoiler for whichever episode of whatever series mussles doesn't want to know about in here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2010)

my paranoia demands i click it only after finishing FMA.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 29, 2010)

just click it..
click, infraction on the way..
lol
finished kiss x sis OVA 3
damn thats was good...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL, subbed Bakemonogatari final ep and subbed Arakawa Under the Bridge final ep (same director, studio) were made available at the same time.

EDIT: forgot to mention the protagonist's seiyuu is the same as well, and two others are also in both of them.

Another EDIT: season two for Arakawa was announced towards the end of the 13th episode.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG The last ep of Fullmetal is out! It's so sad.....    EVERYONE DIED!





















Lies.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> OMG The last ep of Fullmetal is out! It's so sad.....    EVERYONE DIED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this isnt evangelion, foo.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2010)

I say we "ban" kid for a few hours. Isn't that what happened once with mailman? pulled a fast one and it cost him 3h ban?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

With Amagami SS's airing there are now *THREE* summer anime that have aired. The other two are Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ and Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakamatachi.


----------



## djisas (Jul 2, 2010)

Let me correct your statement:
1 - Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakamatachi: 1d 17h 18m 
2 - Kuroshitsuji 2: 1d 58m 
3 - Amagami SS: 1d 53m 
4 - Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu or hero tales: 1d 3m 
5 - Shukufuku no Campanella - 48m
6 - Mitsudomoe: currently airing in japan 18m

I have a feeling im gonna love Mitsudomoe...

Sekirei starts officially in 1d 21h 11m expect 2nd episode only next Saturday depending on you timezone it might be already Sunday...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

djisas said:


> Let me correct your statement:
> 1 - Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakamatachi: 1d 17h 18m
> 2 - Kuroshitsuji 2: 1d 58m
> 3 - Amagami SS: 1d 53m
> ...



Too lazy to edit earlier (and I watched NED-BRA too). But those three were the only ones subbed that are on my watching list (that's their distinction). Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu is still raw. 5 and 6 doesn't apply when I made the post. So the only "real correction" would be 2, but I wasn't interested in it hence its exclusion in my post.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it just me or lil Envy is really cute?


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm back from day 2 of Anime Expo 2010 in LACC. Lotsa people cosplaying. Lotsa epic costumes. 

(I'm kinda new in this section and am wondering why not many people talk about conventions. Haven't backread much though)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2010)

Conventions isn't really talked since there isn't a lot of people here that do.. I'm all ways opened to hear about them, see pictures of all cosplay.. Just not strong on it..


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

All I can say is I love my new CDs and manga autographed by some of my favorite seiyuus. Though lining up 3+hours to avoid the crowd OR running all the way from 1 side of LACC to the other (A LOT) is a bit tiring. Will post pics of autographed stuff if noone minds.


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2010)

from today onward, subs for every new anime start appearing, i already have kuroshitsuji, black lagoon and mitsudomoe, and already watched amagami and ookami...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> All I can say is I love my new CDs and manga autographed by some of my favorite seiyuus. Though lining up 3+hours to avoid the crowd OR running all the way from 1 side of LACC to the other (A LOT) is a bit tiring. Will post pics of autographed stuff if noone minds.




All good. Just post them. I think everyone will like to see Cosplay stuff.. 


djisas said:


> from today onward, subs for every new anime start appearing, i already have kuroshitsuji, black lagoon and mitsudomoe, and already watched amagami and ookami...



I think your going to beat me for FMA's last.. Parents are still in town and doesn't look like they are leaving til mid-day tomorrow..


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

so here they are. the result of lots of waiting in line (and lots of running from one place to another) (pics are a tad blurry though)

(OP1 Pre-Parade) (left: Kitamura Eri / right: Horie Yui)





(ED2 Orange) (Horie Yui)





next 3 pics: School Rumble Vol 10 (Asakawa Yuu)


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2010)

Treasure them you Otaku...

Now, what brings me here now is nothing less than the new black lagoon, as you are all aware its been out for a couple weeks but only today subs came out so here goes:

Fuckin bloody awesome!!!!
There's enough killer maids and Revy for everyone here...
Damn Faviola sure kicked some serious arses and whats more, bloodhound killer maid seeks to start a war, a big one, and she's on town...

Its black lagoon all over again but twice the thrill!!

Oh i was forgetting!!
The op is the good old Red faction with a new kick ass rmix, and the ending could not be better chosen in times of war, When Johnny Comes Marching Home" by EDISON, a good old tune from war movies...


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone got anime they can recommend now? I've seen a lot of comedy/action but any will do. I'm kinda looking for newer ones but I'l watch anything if I like the 1st few eps.


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2010)

i have!!
good luck watching them all!!
http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like I've seen 12 of those (some haven't finished though) but I think I'll start off with Code Geass and FLCL and Clannad


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2010)

FLCL is an awesome quick watch, as for geass, it will keep u busy for awhile and clannad too, although it might leave you depressed on the second season...


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

well, I'm not that picky into watching anything. Though, if it came from a game (VN), it'd interest me more.


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2010)

Well you have clannad, kanon and  air coming from VN, and thats just the bottom of the ocean, Ef Tales of are also from VN and they are a masterpice, there's also kimiga nozomu eien...
Do note that all of those are dramas and all of them have some tragedy...
True tears is also great, no tragedy but close...


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like I have seen some more (forgot to scroll down) but VN ones usually grab my attention. (watched Canaan recently though,, pretty good)


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 3, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> Anyone got anime they can recommend now? I've seen a lot of comedy/action but any will do. I'm kinda looking for newer ones but I'l watch anything if I like the 1st few eps.



Try checking my anime list (link in sig).

And I am curious why you left our country and is currently over there in the US. 

Yui Horie's one of my favorites (check my profile here).


Regarding conventions, well I have only cosplayed twice. I haven't been to a convention lately. My girlfriend has gone to a couple this year, and she always takes a lot of pictures of a lot of people.

Shukufuku no Campanella: Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris + Venetian canals + white sand beaches all in one city! LOL Not that good of a first episode, but not bad as well, just average for now I guess (although still 9/10 since it is just the first episode, the scoring in the list is for the whole series).

And the Legend of Legendary Heroes (I think I got that translation right...) is still not subbed. Classes have started now and I only have the weekend to watch a lot of episodes...


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm here to escape the political (and weather) problems over there. jk I'm just here to visit family, but I found out about the AX 1 week before (and completely by accident). (classes for me start on the 15th, and I can always find in a good anime at night, and on thursdays)


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 3, 2010)

GENTLEMEN said:


> I'm here to escape the political (and weather) problems over there. jk I'm just here to visit family, but I found out about the AX 1 week before (and completely by accident). (classes for me start on the 15th, and I can always find in a good anime at night, and on thursdays)



LOL 

Well in my case maybe next year after I graduate I would be visiting my brother and niece in Baltimore.


Might check out Mitsudomoe just because of Haruka Tomatsu and Ayahi Takagaki.


----------



## razaron (Jul 4, 2010)

64 was good. makes me hope for a manga continuation of some sort.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2010)

razaron said:


> 64 was good. makes me hope for a manga continuation of some sort.



 just going to post 


64


----------



## djisas (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, i went to the pool to socialize a little with the rest of the world so i missed my timing this time...

But i am bringer of good winds...

I have news for you!!





The 64th and final episode of the Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood television anime series ended in Japan on Sunday with an announcement that production on a theatrical version has been green-lit. The 64th television episode matched the ending from Hiromu Arakawa's original manga, and Anime Expo is hosting the episode's American premiere on Sunday at 11:00 a.m.

[Via Temple Knights] 


With the conclusion of the TV anime, a new Full Metal Alchemist movie has been announced.

With the main story having concluded, just what where this movie will fit in is not clear – fortunately a cheap parallel universe alternative tie-up of dubious canonicity like the previous movie seems unlikely however.

[Via sankaku]


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2010)

I be white


I've all ways wanted a pocket watch like that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Eclipse's release....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll grab Eclipse when the series is a few weeks over.. that way I'm not waiting a week for it..


Edit:

Casshern Sins any good?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll grab Eclipse when the series is a few weeks over.. that way I'm not waiting a week for it..
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



its a remake of an old show that i've never seen, but i enjoyed it.


----------



## razaron (Jul 5, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll grab Eclipse when the series is a few weeks over.. that way I'm not waiting a week for it..
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



it's good. it has really cool art and good animation, also the ending was cool.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2010)

63
damn that was good..
sorry a bit late lol

waiting for the eclipse subbed for 64.


----------



## djisas (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck waiting for eclipse guy's, its not like the quality differences are worth the wait...
FMAB had an appropriated ED...

Edit:

Its official!!
FMAB is now the 800th anime i have finished watching!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't see what's so great about the "DIFFERENT" subs.. No matter what, a translator(s) will inturperate the language the best they can. Even the Best translators goofs, or makes a mistake.. Me, whatever will seed faster then I'll grab.. If TMC/Hs gets to the 1-64 before Ecplise, then I'll grab TMC/HS. The only thing that I care about.. which some may do better.. Video quality.. If I get bad video, then I'll try and get threw it and try someone else.. 


This is IMHO on subs and quality.. To each their own.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2010)

that because the only sub i know subbing FMAB is eclipse and TMD
dunno bout other else.
lol
and i always get full speed in torrent with them,,


----------



## Techtu (Jul 5, 2010)

Guy's I'm recently new to anime, so far I've seen, Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bepop, Ghost in the shell & Naruto Shippuden and I loved them all, now I'm just curious if any of you could point out a few other good anime's, but the thing is they must have English voice over's! I really don't like reading for over an hour or so instead of watching the movie.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2010)

i think FMAB is translated to english.
i can recommend that.


----------



## djisas (Jul 5, 2010)

Dubs is a no no...
Try escaflowne...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2010)

yeah, dubs is bad.
sub is good
try K-ON!!


----------



## djisas (Jul 5, 2010)

Dubs kill all the emotion of an anime, unless its a perfectly done dub like dragon ball for ex...
Rather than being perfect, i think it was well done and well ported, at least in my language, still the original is better... Always!!

Hey guys, here is something i found:




What do u guys think??


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 5, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> i think FMAB is translated to english.
> i can recommend that.




 Yeah, FMAB is translated in to English. It's on it's 14th, Episode I think.. Don't quite know since I haven't watched them yet.. lol

As for me talking about the Subs Aho.. It was just a general thought of my view on it. Wasn't directed to anyone. 




djisas said:


> Dubs kill all the emotion of an anime, unless its a perfectly done dub like dragon ball for ex...
> Rather than being perfect, i think it was well done and well ported, at least in my language, still the original is better... Always!!
> 
> Hey guys, here is something i found:
> ...



Yeah, there is some good dubbed animes out there.. then their is some really BAD ones.. lol

As for Pokemon.. They where talking about how they where going to introduce a new character.. Also in the games. The Talk of a MMO is looking to be present in this day and age.. But, no "real" talk in that.. 

I think I've seen that list somewhere else in the last two days.. but I can't remember where and I could of sworn that someone "X" one out.. But anywho.. I can't wait for Claymore and I really can't wait for .Hack Link! I'll watch that episode to episode!


----------



## KieX (Jul 5, 2010)

djisas said:


> Dubs kill all the emotion of an anime, unless its a perfectly done dub like dragon ball for ex...
> Rather than being perfect, i think it was well done and well ported, at least in my language, still the original is better... Always!!
> 
> Hey guys, here is something i found:
> ...



I checked further recommendations you had on your page, wow the OP was just the tip of the iceberg!

As for that list... Letter Bee Sequel!! Woo! Defintitely watching that. Claymore should be interesting to see what they do with this version. The other sequels require filling up my summer with the first series though.


----------



## razaron (Jul 5, 2010)

djisas said:


> Dubs kill all the emotion of an anime, unless its a perfectly done dub like dragon ball for ex...
> Rather than being perfect, i think it was well done and well ported, at least in my language, still the original is better... Always!!
> 
> Hey guys, here is something i found:
> ...



it's always good to see awesome manga turned into anime. definitely going to watch franken fran, deadman wonderland, bakemonogatari, baccano 2, vinland saga, hakuoki 2, tegami bachi, theworld god only knows and yotsuba. those are the definite watches so ill probably watch others aswell, god damnit there go my january exam's.

EDIT: few, it's fall anime not winter anime.
EDIT2: crap they still coincide with my exams.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 5, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Guy's I'm recently new to anime, so far I've seen, Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bepop, Ghost in the shell & Naruto Shippuden and I loved them all, now I'm just curious if any of you could point out a few other good anime's, but the thing is they must have English voice over's! I really don't like reading for over an hour or so instead of watching the movie.



You watched the only ones worth watching in English dub. Most English dubs are mistranslated and have terrible actors. Learn to read faster and watch them subbed. It the only way to get a proper translation 90% of the time.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bakemonogatari season 2: Would most probably focus on his sisters and Shinobu.

Baccano 2: Well they're done with Durarara!!! already...

Hakuoki 2: At least they explicitly said "this fall" at the end of the last episode, unlike Arakawa Under the Bridge which may still be fall, but may winter.

Bakuman: Finally. lol

Vinland Saga: WTF they're making an anime about this?

Banana no Nana: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


EDIT: the chart's fake. Well chartfag didn't make it. Although out of those I've mentioned Hakuoki and Bakuman are confirmed to have one, while Bakemonogatari is supposed to have a second season, just like Arakawa Under the Bridge. Although no confirmation yet of when it will be.


----------



## razaron (Jul 5, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Vinland Saga: WTF they're making an anime about this?



whaaaaaat. you don't like vinland saga?:shadedshu


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

razaron said:


> whaaaaaat. you don't like vinland saga?:shadedshu



Of course not. Why did I take Ancient and Medieval European History, as well as British Literary History as my subjects this semester?


----------



## djisas (Jul 5, 2010)

everyone's so looking forward to some of those animes...
I wonder if i should tell a secret??


----------



## Techtu (Jul 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> everyone's so looking forward to some of those animes...
> I wonder if i should tell a secret??



Please do, share


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 6, 2010)

Franken Fran (very interested manga) and remake of Claymore.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Franken Fran (very interested manga) and remake of Claymore.



claymore remake? where?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> claymore remake? where?



The link djisas posted last page. Remake of the second half of the anime, so it will follow the manga's plot.

I guess something like FMA Brotherhood.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The link djisas posted last page. Remake of the second half of the anime, so it will follow the manga's plot.
> 
> I guess something like FMA Brotherhood.



good. i never watched the last ep, cause it went to total shit.


----------



## djisas (Jul 6, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Please do, share



I really dont want to spoil your fun...
Let me just enjoy it...
Besides ill be crucified if i share the secret...

Edit: Eclipse out with 64 and theres a batch for those that were waiting...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> I really dont want to spoil your fun...
> Let me just enjoy it...
> Besides ill be crucified if i share the secret...



PM the secret and all will be spared.


----------



## djisas (Jul 6, 2010)

I did now you can either try to sacrifice me and i mean try or you can laugh with me at those hopeless souls...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> I did now you can either try to sacrifice me and i mean try or you can laugh with me at those hopeless souls...



I cried...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2010)

as said, 64 is out, done, and eclipse has a batch torrent for the whole series.


----------



## morpha (Jul 7, 2010)

I am intersted in the Remake of Claymore... Since I didnt like the original.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## razaron (Jul 7, 2010)

Those “Fall 2010″ charts that are going around are fake, in case you guys don’t know . _.

However, The World God Only Knows, Sock Monkey Loves You, Hack Link, Hakuoki 2, Letter Bee 2, Bakuman and Deadman Wonderland (not scheduled yet) are planned to become anime, as far as I know.


also since noone seems  to have posted this yet.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

On second thought it won't really be fake but rather a combination of truth (Hakuoki 2, Bakuman), confirmed to be aired in the future, but unsure on the exact season (Letter Bee 2, Deadman Wonderland, Arakawa Under the Bridge 2 falls under this but isn't part of the "fake" chart), and based on pure speculation (Bakemonogatari sequel/prequel, likely but unconfirmed). There was also another "Fall 2010" chart that considers Fortune Arterial as a Fall 2010 anime. It is confirmed it would become an anime, but the supposed date would still be around Winter 2010-11.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 7, 2010)

Do any of you know what on earth happened with the art style in Naruto Shippuuden 167?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> Do any of you know what on earth happened with the art style in Naruto Shippuuden 167?



drugs


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> drugs



LOL, for sure!
I mean WTF?!
I just keep thinking there was some sorta mistake. Please tell me this is a one episode thing!
It was simply awful. The fight scene was rewritten, the art style sucked, everthing!!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> LOL, for sure!
> I mean WTF?!
> I just keep thinking there was some sorta mistake. Please tell me this is a one episode thing!
> It was simply awful. The fight scene was rewritten, the art style sucked, everthing!!



this is one of the many reasons i gave up on naruto.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100707/Capture106.jpg





rolflmaolawls*%^^&$


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this is one of the many reasons i gave up on naruto.



I've watched Naruto from the beginning until now and even read teh manga and have never seen anything even remotely close to this nonsense! I hear the animation director was the one that did major fights from the original Naruto [30 (Sasuke vs Orochimaru), 71 (3rd hokage vs Orochimaru) and 133 (Naruto vs Sasuke at the VotE)], Atsushi Wakabayashi.
I don't know what the hell he was smoking this time?!:shadedshu


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> Do any of you know what on earth happened with the art style in Naruto Shippuuden 167?



Reminded me a bit of Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei and Kuchu Buranko.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 7, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> I've watched Naruto from the beginning until now and even read teh manga and have never seen anything even remotely close to this nonsense! I hear the animation director was the one that did major fights from the original Naruto [30 (Sasuke vs Orochimaru), 71 (3rd hokage vs Orochimaru) and 133 (Naruto vs Sasuke at the VotE)], Atsushi Wakabayashi.
> I don't know what the hell he was smoking this time?!:shadedshu



The animation really was shitty. It was like they put a smudge effect lol. Even dragonball-z had better animation lol.   But gotta say the episode was awesome. 

This weeks Bleach episode was awesome as well.


----------



## djisas (Jul 7, 2010)

Ha ha!! 
Busted
razaron just spoiled my fun...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2010)

I know.. Razaron made our fun leave... lol


Well, I've grabbed the subs to HOTD, and Occult Academy. Hope they are as good as FMA: Brotherhood..


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 10, 2010)

There's a lot of horror/supernatural this season (and I'm watching them all lol): Shiki, Occult Academy, Highschool of the Dead and Nurarihyon no Mago.


----------



## djisas (Jul 10, 2010)

Shiki is ought to be one of the best this season, i really loved the first episode, all looks and sounds great about it...
Occult academy was nice and somehow fun too but didnt impress me much, specially the horrible vice director...

High school of the dead, i can smell the carnage down there, but its just average horror show with some incredibly unrealistic female characters...

Nurarihyon no Mago, i quite liked that one, specially the snow girl...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 10, 2010)

djisas said:


> Shiki is ought to be one of the best this season, i really loved the first episode, all looks and sounds great about it...
> Occult academy was nice and somehow fun too but didnt impress me much, specially the horrible vice director...
> 
> High school of the dead, i can smell the carnage down there, but its just average horror show with some incredibly unrealistic female characters...
> ...



Who has the best sub/quality for Shiki?


----------



## djisas (Jul 10, 2010)

commie is a great group, you should go for them if they are fast enough...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, speed doesn't really matter. I can wait .


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2010)

highschool of the dead is so lulzy, reminds me of strike witches with all the pantsu


----------



## djisas (Jul 10, 2010)

The good thing about HSOTD is that they killed mr perfect guy right on the first episode and there's plenty of heads to bash in any creative ways they can come with...

By the way, there's no wrong in going with horriblesubs for shiki, they use high quality raw's like everyone else and professional subs, they just mix everything and release extremely fast...
If commie starts to slow down there's always horriblesubs for some reliable subs...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 11, 2010)

morpha said:


> I am intersted in the Remake of Claymore... Since I didnt like the original.



I did like it, but thought it could've been done better. It had the potential to be epic, but fell short.

Is the Claymore remake one of the fakes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, Claymore is one of the fakes.. 

I watched HSOTD and Occult. I really liked HSOTD. It had a style of anime that was pretty well done. Hope they can keep up with it.. 

Occult.. hope it gets better..


----------



## djisas (Jul 11, 2010)

HSOTD well done??
You think those females are well drawn??
They have some bad proportions there...
Here's an interesting article: http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/07/11/i-want-jiggling-breasts-in-every-scene/

Shiki is better than those 2...


----------



## razaron (Jul 11, 2010)

the guy who draws the manga of HSOTD is one of my favourite eromanga mangaka. so the breasts are a given (also the lingerie, as you will see hopefully). don't judge me, lol.


i just found out there turning princess lover into a hentai OVA lol.


----------



## djisas (Jul 11, 2010)

Princess lover was no good either, sufers from the same problem to me generic highchool boobs and poor guy inherits fortune and gets an harem...
So it was made by the same guy??
Never bothered investigating...


----------



## razaron (Jul 11, 2010)

djisas said:


> Princess lover was no good either, sufers from the same problem to me generic highchool boobs and poor guy inherits fortune and gets an harem...
> So it was made by the same guy??
> Never bothered investigating...



princess lover and HSOTD are made by different people. i was just randomly mentioning something i found out.


----------



## djisas (Jul 11, 2010)

I c...
Should have done my homework...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2010)

I was just saying the art in a whole.. not the girls.. that's one thing I don't even care for.. Unless it's real life.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 11, 2010)

It's a matter of tastes, lol. You can't say anime look real! I haven't watched HSOTD yet, but I read the manga before. And I think it's not bad.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2010)

I was saying that I don't care for anime women.. It's not like real women..


----------



## razaron (Jul 11, 2010)

has anyone watched tono to issho (the OVA). it's funny. they turned Motochika (from sengoku basara) into what's shown in the picture.


----------



## djisas (Jul 11, 2010)

some time ago yeah...
It was fun and fast paced, the jokes that is...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Guys you have to check this out!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1956585#post1956585


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sengoku Basara 2 first episode and Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ second episode out in RAW, subs to follow obviously. 

EDIT: SB2 first ep now subbed. HOTD, after 2 episodes, is still so "meh" for me. 

And why are they surprised it's an "outbreak" of sorts? Would it actually be more "believable" if it was all because of some strong necromancer or necromantic item/s (since that would be the only other possible cause of undead)?


----------



## razaron (Jul 12, 2010)

has anyone read the manga "hotel"? it's beautiful and i can't help but read it atleast once a month so i highly reccomend it.


----------



## morpha (Jul 12, 2010)

is this the one your talking about?

"...
It is the year 2272 A.D.

A computer continues to live on in order to complete a mission in a world where all life, including Mankind, has gone extinct. This is a record of those 27 million years of its heroic struggle. 
..."


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 12, 2010)

razaron said:


> has anyone read the manga "hotel"? it's beautiful and i can't help but read it atleast once a month so i highly reccomend it.



Not me  I reading >>>>>>Highschool  of the Dead<<<<<<<manga atm and I like it very much.Its like resident evil only manga style


----------



## razaron (Jul 12, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Not me  I reading >>>>>>Highschool  of the Dead<<<<<<<manga atm and I like it very much.Its like resident evil only *with more breasts*



fixed


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't really talk about manga, since the only physical ones I have are the SEED side stories and Petshop of Horrors, while I only read other manga through the internet, and the ones I download aren't for general consumption lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 12, 2010)

razaron said:


> fixed



NIce fix mate  i totally forgot about it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Can't really talk about manga, since the only physical ones I have are the SEED side stories and Petshop of Horrors, while I only read other manga through the internet, and the ones I download aren't for general consumption lol




Probably means Doujinshi lol.


----------



## razaron (Jul 13, 2010)

just watched tekkon kinkreet. twas a very good movie.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll have to see about Tekkon.. 

I watched both episode 2 of HOTD and Occult.. I am liking HOTD.. Not because of the "girl stuff" but it just cool.. Occult looks to be pretty nice to develop.

But,I watched last night the one movie that got me all tingly inside.. Batman: Under The Red Hood. My god was it good.. Voice acting could of been done better. Joker wasn't the greatest.. Listening to bender talk just didn't make me feel joker.. the jokes he made did, and laugh was good.. but everything else.. sucked! The story made me love it though.. so that was a plus.


----------



## djisas (Jul 16, 2010)

Blasphemy!!
Thou shall not pronounce an Hollywood name for this is but a sanctuary for anime and nothing else...

Anyway watched all those almost a week ago, my shiki 2nd episode fix is almost done ive a feeling im gonna love it...

CS check assobi ni ikuyo, ive a feeling you might like...

For the record, here's a good preview guide of this summer anime, it's on ANN http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/feature/2010-07-05


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2010)

djisas said:


> Blasphemy!!
> Thou shall not pronounce an Hollywood name for this is but a sanctuary for anime and nothing else...
> 
> Anyway watched all those almost a week ago, my shiki 2nd episode fix is almost done ive a feeling im gonna love it...
> ...



It was a comic name WAY before hollywood ever touched it! 

I need to start a comic book club on GNF... I love it to much!

I'll check out the anime.. but the first 3 letters get me.. ASSobi.. lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Legend of the Legendary Heroes! LMAO

I prefer Occult Academy over Shiki, mostly because of the drawing style.


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

I know, the more people hate shiki's art, the more i love it, it is just beautiful, OA is not at the same level, not in animation, not in music and not in suspense, shiki can build some tension with the great animation and eerie music...
For me shiki is refreshing, OA not so much...
At least OA as comedy while shiki had none so far...

Now about assobi

Pick up all the things that sell anime, shake twice, add 3 parts of fanservice,2 parts comedy, and 1 part of wackiness, mix well and serve chilled and you get Asobi ni Ikuyo!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Shiki reminds me of... Yugi Oh....

This is maybe off topic, but have you read Sky High and Sky High Karma before?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2010)

I gotta watch shiki... as for as.. Gotta fine something other then streaming..


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 17, 2010)

IMO Shiki is an anime you have to watch in batches. Considering it's 22 episodes, maybe watching every 3 episodes (then the last 4, 19-22) would be better. I can barely wait for a week for the next episode lol


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

The wait for shiki is indeed hard, but waiting a lot of time for a couple episodes would be even harder...
But you have a point, there isnt much goin on yet, they are still building the story and rising the tension...


----------



## razaron (Jul 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Shiki reminds me of... Yugi Oh....
> 
> This is maybe off topic, but have you read Sky High and Sky High Karma before?



ooh they're good. i remember reading them awhile back. also manga's on topic (i think).


----------



## razaron (Jul 17, 2010)

just finished watching perfect blue it was good but the ending was somewhat odd.


Spoiler



im confused what the hell was the stalker guy even in the movie for? since rumi (the fat chick) was the person killing everyone. and who was that in the car in the end, rumi or mima?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2010)

I watched Shiki last night. it was good But, I'll wait for more before I watch...


----------



## KieX (Jul 17, 2010)

Gonna watch Shiki and Occult Academy they seem the best two of the crop from the ANN link djisas posted. 

What happened to Black Rock Shooter? i thought that was meant to have come out by now.


----------



## razaron (Jul 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> Gonna watch Shiki and Occult Academy they seem the best two of the crop from the ANN link djisas posted.
> 
> What happened to Black Rock Shooter? i thought that was meant to have come out by now.



comes out on the 24th of july.


----------



## KieX (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, will have that date on my calendar! I hope it doesn't let down, now!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2010)

whats occult academy like? already started on shiki


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Terminator + High School of Death = Occult Academy.

Kickass main female character.


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Terminator + High School of Death = Occult Academy.
> 
> Kickass main female character.



No you wont have hordes of zombies and the characters are better and it will have some comedy...
But its an interesting genre, its different from shiki, thats for sure...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2010)

djisas said:


> No you wont have hordes of zombies and the characters are better and it will have some comedy...
> But its an interesting genre, its different from shiki, thats for sure...



The black and white ink of manga usually get me into the mood for horror stories more than anime, because colorful color  usually make you feel peace...

I'm not saying Shiki is bad, but imo the anime drawing style isn't suitable for a serious horror story.  I haven't watched anime Monster, but i had read the manga, and I think if Shiki was drawn with those kind of styles, it would be a lot better.


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you watched higurashi no naku koru ni??
You wont find cutter characters, not even shiki's characters are that moe or cute, rika was just a lovely loli, but when they get serious you will get scared of little girls for the rest of your life...

I like the character design of shiki, it contrasts with the awesome backgrounds...
Some ppl like more the straight horror action HSOTD can provide than more complex stories and with more color to them...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't watched that, closest I could think of is probably Mirai Nikki, lol.


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

Let me help you, hope its not night time there or you might get nightmares...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8OyGX39YRo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKV195eXg7I


----------



## KieX (Jul 17, 2010)

I've just finished watching episodes 1 and 2 of Shiki and Occult Academy. Shiki is a completely new style for me, but I'm liking it. I agree with kid though, horror works best with black and white manga. But let's see how it goes.

Occult accademy is like a Japanese anime version of tomb raider in my opinion. Mixes the paranormal with a kick-ass main character. Think I'm going to love this one.


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> I've just finished watching episodes 1 and 2 of Shiki and Occult Academy. Shiki is a completely new style for me, but I'm liking it. I agree with kid though, horror works best with black and white manga. But let's see how it goes.
> 
> Occult accademy is like a Japanese anime version of tomb raider in my opinion. Mixes the paranormal with a kick-ass main character. Think I'm going to love this one.



Tomb raider??
Yeah i can see that working...


----------



## KieX (Jul 17, 2010)

djisas said:


> Let me help you, hope its not night time there or you might get nightmares...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8OyGX39YRo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKV195eXg7I



 OMG! Must watch these!

Thanks djisas, I can never get bored with so many damn good suggestions!


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

KieX said:


> OMG! Must watch these!
> 
> Thanks djisas, I can never get bored with so many damn good suggestions!



You do, and check out this cool occult suspense anime called ghost hunt...


----------



## KieX (Jul 17, 2010)

Since I'm building up a new list of anime to watch right now, is there anything else like Berserk?


----------



## djisas (Jul 17, 2010)

There might, i haven't watched that or read, but there's claymore, i think it might be somewhat close to it...
Cant be of further help...
You can check on the orb, mb on my recommendations there's something...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2010)

Maybe something on the page.. Chrono Crusade.. It's not as "DARK" as the other two but still nice.. Trinity Blood was nice.


----------



## djisas (Jul 18, 2010)

for some badass action, cat hit one
KieX this will help you build your new list: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone looking forward to what they will do with the Dragon Age Anime?

Also Heroman sucks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

I've only watched the episode 1-3 of Heroman. I probably won't think its bad due to the factor of it being around a old comic. That has my soft spot for it..

I watched the first 3 episodes of Legend of the Legendary Heroes. It's not that bad. I feel I'll be watching more of it. Just gotta go with Commie as fan subs..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I've only watched the episode 1-3 of Heroman. I probably won't think its bad due to the factor of it being around a old comic. That has my soft spot for it..



Heroman is not based on an old comic book of any kind.  There is a manga of the same name released last year.  The only claim to fan was the production by Stan Lee business.  The only funny part of the show is Stan Lee is in every episode I watched.  Seeing anime Stan Lee was worth the wasted time.

I am currently watching Requiem of Phantom and the second act is much better than the first, but still a little stale.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

I could of swore that I read somewhere, when it started, that Bones took a old comic from Stan Lee and is now trying to modernize it.. But, knowing me I was wrong.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 18, 2010)

hey! something like fullmetal alchemist?! anything like it? I'm almost done with FMA:BH and I'd like to get more of that kinda thing later.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I could of swore that I read somewhere, when it started, that Bones took a old comic from Stan Lee and is now trying to modernize it.. But, knowing me I was wrong.



No Bones produced the manga and the anime that Stan Lee created.  It was a pet project Stan wanted to try and Bones helped him make it a reality.  Unfortunately, the anime was boring and just made no sense.  It was...exactly what you think, an American with little to no knowledge of Japanese anime attempting to make an American cartoon as an anime.  It is a bland, uninteresting story with massive plot holes and little to no explanation for anything that happens filled with 1 dimensional characters.

Stan Lee's Marvel characters were different and unique because he approached the matter with the intent to be different.  This is why we get characters from Stan Lee like Spiderman, The Thing, Scorpion, several X-Men who actively try to get rid of their powers.  His characters had emotional depth at a time in comics where everything was flat and 1 dimensional.  He is the guy that took the very black and white world of comics and painted the whole thing Grey with help from Jack Kerby of course.

Then he went crazy and green lighted some terrible movie adaptations, created a piss poor reality show full of nuts, and now he seems to have IMO insulted anime by creating something just like the comics he is directly responsible for helping to kill.

Maybe I expected too much from it.


----------



## djisas (Jul 18, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> hey! something like fullmetal alchemist?! anything like it? I'm almost done with FMA:BH and I'd like to get more of that kinda thing later.



There is only one: Busou Renkin


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> There is only one: Busou Renkin



aka alchemy arms/arms alchemy. i quite enjoyed that show.


----------



## djisas (Jul 18, 2010)

That is about the only thing that can get close to FMA while being a little different itself...
Watched assobi ni ep 2, there's a lot of shit going on in that anime, but if you ignore any misconception, its a lot of fun...
Check cat shit too as i mentioned before...


----------



## KieX (Jul 18, 2010)

Whoa! Cat shit one was damn awesome! Shame it's so short.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No Bones produced the manga and the anime that Stan Lee created.  It was a pet project Stan wanted to try and Bones helped him make it a reality.  Unfortunately, the anime was boring and just made no sense.  It was...exactly what you think, an American with little to no knowledge of Japanese anime attempting to make an American cartoon as an anime.  It is a bland, uninteresting story with massive plot holes and little to no explanation for anything that happens filled with 1 dimensional characters.
> 
> Stan Lee's Marvel characters were different and unique because he approached the matter with the intent to be different.  This is why we get characters from Stan Lee like Spiderman, The Thing, Scorpion, several X-Men who actively try to get rid of their powers.  His characters had emotional depth at a time in comics where everything was flat and 1 dimensional.  He is the guy that took the very black and white world of comics and painted the whole thing Grey with help from Jack Kerby of course.
> 
> ...




To me, the reason that he tried to do it was for the factor of how big Batman: Gotham Knight was. It made a lot of roar in the comic industry due to how the flow of art was and character development. To me, I feel that Heroman was nothing more then Stan's make to get young kids into comic/manga again.. There is a lot of loss in the comic industry due with people thinking bad about it. Like much of every industry. But, to me, Stan Lee is going at it at a kids level. SO, who else to go and make it? Bones. Look at Marvel Universe that's coming out.. It's tailored to young kids. I think he's learning that it's the young kids that need to be reshaped in this world. 

I haven't watched more then 3 episodes of Heroman. I'll grab more in the coming days or stream it off Crunchyroll. 


Now.. I GOT SOME NEWS.. Mussels you can strike me off the kill list with this baby!


*I WATCHED SUMMER WARS.
*

Yep, I finally watched it last night and I gotta say it was really good! I was quite amazed at how good it was.


----------



## djisas (Jul 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Whoa! Cat shit one was damn awesome! Shame it's so short.



It suposed to be 12ep long...


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2010)

I need a new anime to watch. I've been through all the good ones I know. Here's what I've already seen:

Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Dragonball/Z/GT
FLCL
Full Metal Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood (I kept up with it every week, and it ended... feels bad man)
Inuyasha
Rurouni Kenshin
The Big O

inb4 Gundam, don't really care for that too much. Also inb4 Ghost in the Shell and Neon Genesis Evangelion, I already know of those. I might check them out soon.

Thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 18, 2010)

Airbender, lol kidding

Probably, Ga Rei Zero, Full Metal Panic, lol...

School rumble?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

Trigun

Fate Stay Night

Get Backers

Rahxephon

Samurai Champloo


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 18, 2010)

Have anyone watched Avatar The Last Air bender? Lol

I like this series.... It's in my top-ten list....


----------



## KieX (Jul 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> It suposed to be 12ep long...



Oh.. must have watched the wrong one then. The one I watched was a 3D movie with elite rabbit soldiers taking hostages from some desert camel terrorits.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Have anyone watched Avatar The Last Air bender? Lol
> 
> I like this series.... It's in my top-ten list....



If you haven't watched Avatar: The Last Airbender.....I will kill you.

NEVER WATCH THAT MOVIE!!!!  M. Night Shamlamadingdong is a failure.  Since this was his quote "daughter's favorite show", he should be ashamed.

As for anime to watch add:

Gundam 00
Seirei no Moribito
Perfect Blue
Tokyo Godfathers
Claymore
Black Lagoon
Baccano!
Kimagure Orange Road


----------



## djisas (Jul 18, 2010)

KieX said:


> Oh.. must have watched the wrong one then. The one I watched was a 3D movie with elite rabbit soldiers taking hostages from some desert camel terrorits.



So do I, that thing as long be listed to be 12 ep long...
Nothing certain thought...
This anime was promoted  at TAF 2009. A trailer was shown, however at the time the anime was incomplete and the Studio looking for investment to complete it. No further news is available regarding this title, however the official website lists it as"coming in early 2010."



hat said:


> I need a new anime to watch. I've been through all the good ones I know. Here's what I've already seen:
> 
> Cowboy Bebop
> Death Note
> ...



Let me direct you to a list bigger than you can dig of huge titles: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202
I need to further work on it, it is far, way far from being a complete list...
Dont miss Baccano or the rail tracer will come to get ya!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

Thats right, I forgot about that.

I love Djisas list cause it has pictures, personal opinions, and detailed descriptions all on 1 page.  You can click on the link in my sig for my MAL.  Anything with a 8 or better rating I will stand behind as a recommendation to watch.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thats right, I forgot about that.
> 
> I love Djisas list cause it has pictures, personal opinions, and detailed descriptions all on 1 page.  You can click on the link in my sig for my MAL.  Anything with a 8 or better rating I will stand behind as a recommendation to watch.



Now, if we can only make him add it to his signature so it will all ways be there for someone to see.  I've all ready got it on the OP. If anyone else has links like that, or even pm me links for the upcoming "line ups" I'll be happy to add them to the op.


----------



## djisas (Jul 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, if we can only make him add it to his signature so it will all ways be there for someone to see.  I've all ready got it on the OP. If anyone else has links like that, or even pm me links for the upcoming "line ups" I'll be happy to add them to the op.



Good idea!!
edit: I also do that on the orb, lineups, long before the season starts i have most of the lineup made and ive already started on the fall season and some even further away big titles coming up...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Fall anime 2010 (I didn't include everything I can find to be "airing starting October" though):
Bakuman
Hakuouki 2
Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls
Koe de Oshigoto!
MM!
Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai
Otome Youkai Zakuro
Sora no Otoshimono: Forte
Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru
Letter Bee 2


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, now I Know where Mkmod went to...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, the reason that he tried to do it was for the factor of how big Batman: Gotham Knight was. It made a lot of roar in the comic industry due to how the flow of art was and character development. To me, I feel that Heroman was nothing more then Stan's make to get young kids into comic/manga again.. There is a lot of loss in the comic industry due with people thinking bad about it. Like much of every industry. But, to me, Stan Lee is going at it at a kids level. SO, who else to go and make it? Bones. Look at Marvel Universe that's coming out.. It's tailored to young kids. I think he's learning that it's the young kids that need to be reshaped in this world.
> 
> I haven't watched more then 3 episodes of Heroman. I'll grab more in the coming days or stream it off Crunchyroll.
> 
> ...


I still haven't watched it. lol.



hat said:


> I need a new anime to watch. I've been through all the good ones I know. Here's what I've already seen:
> 
> Cowboy Bebop
> Death Note
> ...


Elfen Lied and Eureka 7


----------



## djisas (Jul 19, 2010)

Higurashi naku koro ni
Need buy new pants, the ones you using will need to be disposed as you will shit them...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2010)

going to watch HSOTD tonight! I'm looking for Higurashi naku koro ni.


----------



## djisas (Jul 19, 2010)

Even HSOST is kids play compared with only just 10s in the higurashi anime, within the very first seconds you will be like "WTF", "OMFG", elfen lied was good n all, lots of blood and meat flying everywhere but not really scary and very linear...
To understand higurashi you have to watch the second season, only then everything is explained...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnPPZfMKJ2E
Here's another good one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1hiYPLYz9c
And not to mention that awesomeness of an op...


----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

Will be watching Higurashi tonight, dj is really selling it to me


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2010)

Higurashi didn't impress me. Just a collection of short stories based around the same characters. Each short story is an alternative story, not related to the others except by characters used, and the basic premise. I couldn't get into it at all. It's just based on a detective type of game. It wasn't really anything ground breaking at all.

@Cold- the alternative title is When They Cry Higurashi.


----------



## djisas (Jul 19, 2010)

But fear not, the anime is not entirely scary, there are as many rofl moments as there are omfg ones and all the characters are cute, until they enter psycho mode...
I told that to understand what has happened on higurashi, you need to watch the second season, only then you will fully understand, if you dont, you can only speculate...
It i called higurashi no naku koro ni kai


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2010)

There is no fully understanding the story. There is no single story. It is multiple stories.


----------



## djisas (Jul 19, 2010)

Yest it is true, but not entirely, further down the end the characters start to realize their situation...


Spoiler



There are multiple variations in space time, they are alternate realities and rika is actually an 100 yo hag trapped in time unable to solve the problem and move forward, she is the only character that moves back and forth in time, you see her talking alone way to often, not its ot a double personality nor she is totally crazy, you will see...



Watch kai, kai is the solution to every story in the first season, everything i explained in detail...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2010)

Bah. Sounds like an excuse they made up because everyone was bitching about the original. I'll pass.


----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

What's Kai? I got 26 episodes listed it's all I could find so I'm assuming it's both seasons but just listed sequentially?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Higurashi didn't impress me. Just a collection of short stories based around the same characters. Each short story is an alternative story, not related to the others except by characters used, and the basic premise. I couldn't get into it at all. It's just based on a detective type of game. It wasn't really anything ground breaking at all.
> 
> @Cold- the alternative title is When They Cry Higurashi.



That's the version I found Wile.. I'll most likely watch the first one and see how it goes.. I know it must be better then Gantz.. lol.. I had to throw that out there.. Hell, since my mind is "more open" to "story".. I might try and watch Gantz again.. Give me a reason to test my lappy out a bit more with video..


----------



## djisas (Jul 19, 2010)

Gantz is crappy...
But that depends on each personal taste in anime...
here http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=rel&aid=4894 to avoid confusion
26 ep each season. higurashi first kai second...
WileE it is no excuse, higurashi is based on a game, an immensely popular game, and its like that...
You havent watched the second season you will barely understand the anime...

Changing topic, anyone watching Fairy Tail??
Erza's got an epic battle this last episode, fighting a fast samurai girl, Erza threw in some awesome armor and weapons, but the last outfit was the best...


----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> Gantz is crappy...
> But that depends on each personal taste in anime...
> here http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=rel&aid=4894 to avoid confusion
> 26 ep each season. higurashi first kai second...
> ...



OK, that link explains it now, thanks again dj. 

I dunno what you guys hating for, I quite like Gantz.  To each their own I suppose, but I really liked the concept of strangers being put together to fight some hidden war against aliens. Yes there is a lot of cheap gore and nudity but I quite like it. Started reading the manga, and it's even better than the anime.


----------



## djisas (Jul 19, 2010)

I watched some of that, untill there where no subs and eventually dropped gantz...
I more than once gazed trough the manga in stores but it never appealed to me...
But i actually started to read it online, but i got tired too, its not that i didnt try its that just it didnt really grab my attention and with all the cheap prn...

Changing topic again...
Occult academy 3 was a good ep, great scene when the guys takes a pick of the lousy vice headmaster, his future wasnt very promising...


----------



## KieX (Jul 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> I watched some of that, untill there where no subs and eventually dropped gantz...
> I more than once gazed trough the manga in stores but it never appealed to me...
> But i actually started to read it online, but i got tired too, its not that i didnt try its that just it didnt really grab my attention and with all the cheap prn...
> 
> ...



yup, fair enough.

You're too quick! What days does Occult and Shiki come out? Can't believe I forgot!

changing topic again Anyone watched Paprika? I'm thinking of finding out what the fuss is all about


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 19, 2010)

I own Gantz and I do like it.  A sadly misunderstood gem.  Gantz is a special taste to say the least as the character portrayal is deliberately more American than Japanese which is why I think it did so well in Japan and badly everywhere else.

Setting that bit aside the show is vague, shallow, and a bit excessive, but oddly well done and entertaining to me.  I liked the rather realistic reactions to the strange stuff that happens to them.  Some people refuse to believe, some freak out, some just don't care, and others seem to enjoy the power.  The story gets more twist as you go along when you realize that it has nothing to do with aliens, its closer to purgatory than anything, and Gantz (the mentally....special black ball) is evil....and a dick, it gets better.  I also enjoy the fact absolutely nobody is safe....nobody.

Sticking to avoiding Gantz, I will start Planetes Wednesday after I finish Phantom...then NHK or Higarashi.

** I watched Paprika or at least tried to.  The pace was too slow for me and I keep going to sleep when I try to watch it.  Its just not for me, though I like all of Kon's other works.


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> yup, fair enough.
> 
> You're too quick! What days does Occult and Shiki come out? Can't believe I forgot!
> 
> changing topic again Anyone watched Paprika? I'm thinking of finding out what the fuss is all about



Paprika = Masterpiece

Check paranoia agent im sure you will like it...


----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Paprika = Masterpiece
> 
> Check paranoia agent im sure you will like it...



Ah yes, I need to get back to that. I'd started once but didn't catch the bug to watch it straight away. So many different opinions on this thread you really gotta watch everything and decide yourself 

What happened to MK? not seen him in this thread in a little while

EDIT: man, time flies when you're addicted to a forum, off to sleep, night all (GMT)


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2010)

I also love Gantz. I actually bought it as each DVD released. It's not a plot driven story, it's character driven, and mostly about human nature. With some fan service thrown in for good measure. lol. Most of my favorite anime are character driven.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 20, 2010)

The beauty of the anime fan base is the vast diversity.

I like MAL (MyAnimeList.net) for the comparison system.  After you provided enough personal ratings for anime you have watched, it will show you how compatible you are with someone else's opinions.  Very useful to help me ignore lots and lots of people on MAL's forum.

I did finish Paprika, but I just don't think it was a Masterpiece.  Definitely thought pervoking and intriguing.  I just wished some of the exposition about repeatedly explaining how the tech worked were cut down.  It just slowed the pace too much.

Paranoia Agent I loved.  Especially the Lion King sounding music lol.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 20, 2010)

Interesting; http://www.goodanime.net/cat-shit-one-episode-1

Other than that, IDK what to think?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Namslas90 said:


> Interesting; http://www.goodanime.net/cat-shit-one-episode-1
> 
> Other than that, IDK what to think?



Yeah, I am at a lose for words as well.


----------



## hat (Jul 20, 2010)

In the process of going through Elfen Lied. My favorite part is the boobies!  No, really... it does look like it's going to be good, if the first episode is any good indication.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

Gantz is another one that was toned down severely from the manga, and had stuff changed


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 20, 2010)

There's a new ONA called Kaichu!, featuring a "girl", but is actually a boy, and another boy, and both are involved with archery. Of course that's not really the most interesting part; apparently it's a Flash animation.


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone feel like watching some comedies??
check this one ova called Yondemasuyo, Azazel-san, its about 13 cracking minutes of fun, its suposed to be continuation but it will take a lot of time...

There is one good to watch with your girlfriend, if you have one that is, its called Tokyo marble chocolate, 2 episodes about a couple with very bad luck in love that try their luck together, it shows the same story from the girl's perspective and then from the guy's, showing everything that isnt seen in the other episode, i guarantee a great and very fun story...

Pani poni dash, its basically a wtf rofl kind of anime, with a great cast of characters...
Hyakko, another great highschool comedy, it has a great character design and it is very fun to watch...

There's a lot more comedy titles, for more need only check my other recomendations...


----------



## hat (Jul 20, 2010)

Heh, Elfen Lied can be hilarious at times...

"Kohta, do you think of touching my breasts too?"


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

The same with higurashi, remove all the horror, suspense and gore and you still have a solid comedy with a set of crazy characters...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2010)

if anyone cares, strike witches 2 has 2 eps out...


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

been there, seen that, done that...
same with sekirei, actually got tired of waiting for ppl to sub sekirei 3 and got myself a raw, this anime is a good one to watch raw as its not hard to understand most of whats going on, boobs and fighting...
Assobi ni ikuyou 2 eps of crazy action and loads of fanservice out too...
and many more...


----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

Just finished watching Paprika! Absolutely amazing! Certainly lives up the hype and I think it is one of the best movies I've ever seen. So like Summer Wars, anyone who hasn't watched really should get to it straigth away.

Now, time to start higurashi...


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

Next movie: Steam boy another masterpice
and everyone should really start watching some ghibli movies, every single one is a masterpiece by itself...


----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

Steamboy is one of my favourites I'd second your recommendation to anyone. The best thing in steampunk anime since Last Exile (IMHO). Best ghibli is older ghibli though, spirited away, Howl's moving castle, princess mononoke. Ponyo and tales from earthsea are good just not on the same level as the older ones.


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

Then check the older ones like ponpoko or porco rosso...


----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

Think I've seen all the ghibli movies now, will check a list see if I missed out any. Own 8 of them on DVD cos I like them so much.


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you watched only yesterday, its quite a nice story, whisper of the heart or grave of the fireflies??
Grave of the fireflies is one of the most sad, if not the most sad anime, if someone is feeling to happy go watch it to wipe that grin out of your face...


----------



## KieX (Jul 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Have you watched only yesterday, its quite a nice story, whisper of the heart or grave of the fireflies??
> Grave of the fireflies is one of the most sad, if not the most sad anime, if someone is feeling to happy go watch it to wipe that grin out of your face...



Nope, not seen them. Just checked the list of ghibli productions, seems like i'm missing 2 more movies on top those you just mentioned and these shorts which I'd never even heard of:







Right.. time to complete the list


----------



## djisas (Jul 20, 2010)

check this http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/company.php?id=60
Ghibli as been more involved in modern anime than anyone could think, they even worked on evangelion and gurren lagann or even FMA and FMAB...

Not a ghibli movie, but its as close as it can get, miyori no mori, it is a great movie...


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Elfen Lied



I ended up finishing this one not too long ago. I don't have very much to say about it, because I can't think of anything, other than one of the best I've ever seen.

So here's what's been added to my list:
Elfen Lied
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Higurashi
Trigun (I remember watching this when I was a kid, I remember it being similar to Rurouni Kenshin, but that's about it)
Samurai Champloo (Same story as Trigun... I remember watching it, but not much about it)


----------



## djisas (Jul 21, 2010)

If thats a list to watch, add bebop, escaflowne and wolfs rain...
3 high level titles very unique and different from each other, anime that has marked a generation...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2010)

I need to rewatch Wolf's Rain. I've been thinking about that anime for the past few days.. It's a real eye opener.. Even if you think of the world now.. 

Escaflowne will all ways be on my top 10 list!

Watched Occult episode 3 last night.. I can't believe that FMA:B got me to start watching stuff episode by episode.. But, then again, I work so much time goes by to fast..


----------



## djisas (Jul 21, 2010)

the thing about watching episode by episode is that you can watch a bunch of anime at the same time and dont have to wait for months before watching anything...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2010)

djisas said:


> Next movie: Steam boy another masterpice
> and everyone should really start watching some ghibli movies, every single one is a masterpiece by itself...



Steamboy is quite awesomsauce. It's one of the rare ones that I actually like in English.



hat said:


> I ended up finishing this one not too long ago. I don't have very much to say about it, because I can't think of anything, other than one of the best I've ever seen.
> 
> So here's what's been added to my list:
> Elfen Lied
> ...



Also add Witch Hunter Robin, Gungrave and Hellsing



djisas said:


> the thing about watching episode by episode is that you can watch a bunch of anime at the same time and dont have to wait for months before watching anything...



I can't stand watching multiple things at once. I like to complete a whole story before I move on tot he next. I prefer things to stay fresh in my mind. Watching multiple things prevents that, as sometime you start to blend things together in your mind.

All that said, I think I'm going to watch Coyote Ragtime. Downloaded it eons ago, and forgot about it. Need to watch it.


----------



## djisas (Jul 21, 2010)

Coyote was a good one with some action...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 21, 2010)

I see, so that's why Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ subs took so long. Fancy karaoke for the OP and ED, fancy subtitle animation during fights...


----------



## djisas (Jul 21, 2010)

waste of time...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2010)

Coyote was a great anime.. I should rewatch it as well.. I'll do it come this weekend. I'm still rewatching Trinity Blood again..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 22, 2010)

Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom

I completely lost all respect this anime in the last 2 episodes of the show.  The ending was by far one of the most BS moments in anime history.  The ending act is contrived, blunt, strangely harsh in an anime so up its own ass about emotion, and badly put together. Granted I didn't think much of it before, but the second arc was going well and seemed to have unique character.  Then it just pissed it all way.  Fail.


I am watching Planetes and it is good so far.  The characters are a bit over the top, but I like weird people.  I wonder why?


----------



## 2wicked (Jul 22, 2010)

KieX said:


> Nope, not seen them. Just checked the list of ghibli productions, seems like i'm missing 2 more movies on top those you just mentioned and these shorts which I'd never even heard of:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100721/Capture.png
> 
> Right.. time to complete the list



Future boy conan is also a series and very good!


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Shiki ep 3, Mitsudomoe ep 4 and The Legend of Legendary Heroes ep 4 are now subbed.

Amagami SS' ep 4 is subbed now as well, ending the Haruka Morishima arc.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been following the new line ups and really there are some decent ones there.  

BTW....Amagami SS is made into several arcs for each character right?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> I've been following the new line ups and really there are some decent ones there.
> 
> BTW....Amagami SS is made into several arcs for each character right?



6 arcs of 4 episodes each = 24
Total length of series = 24

Kaichou-wa Maid-Sama has been subbed now. I didn't know Animax shows it too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, Planetes is really, really good.  On episode 10 and good stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2010)

just started watching Asobi ni Ikuyo - loving it so far


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

Are they finally finishing up Hitman Reborn? I just saw that 194 is "final battle begins"..


----------



## djisas (Jul 24, 2010)

Even if it is the final battle, they will just come out with a new season, even if they decide to end it...

Shiki 3: Some seriously wicked characters and a frightening appearance both mother and daughter... 

Let me recomend you all some fun: Ryofuko-chan 4 ep long and lots of fun:
This short 4 ep OVA is all about dead pan dark humor, it makes fun of everything and everyone, just try to imagine the siltation they are casted in, Ryofuko is an hyper genki girl with an immeasurable amount of energy to waste playing and her loyal general is an old perverted man incarnated in a loli's body (he feels like fish in water surrounded by women...)...

Let me just warn that this anime features an 90% loli cast, a crazy horse, a very perverted stuffed animal that changes form every episode, moderate amount of nudity and huge doses of comedy...
Stay away if you not comfortable with that...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 24, 2010)

anyone knows how many episodes of Shakugan no Shana S?
I only got to three.


----------



## djisas (Jul 24, 2010)

4 if im not mistaken, after that a new tv anime is to be created...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone know if the Black Rock Shooter OVA has been released?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone know if the Black Rock Shooter OVA has been released?



Yes it has been released. It was due on the 24th. Still RAW though.


----------



## djisas (Jul 25, 2010)

It has!!
And ive already got it, just havent had the time to watch yet...
Correction!!
1GB and i have been trolled!!
Fuck!!


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

It's subbed now, but slightly disappointing. It would be ridiculous though if there won't be more OVAs after this. Quite obvious that the "ending" didn't end anything.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2010)

Watched. HOTD and Occult.. I liked Occult a little more then HOTD this time around.. HOTD didn't get good till the last 5ish mins.. felt more like a filler episode then anything.. or at lease to me..


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2010)

HSOTD plain sucked this time around, it was mostly a recap episode, but why do a recap after just 3 episodes??
Occult academy was better, but Shiki is still the winner of the three, its much more refined than the 2...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm waiting on commies release, so i havent seen them yet.


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2010)

good luck waiting for commie then, i watched [umee] this time and i have no complains...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> good luck waiting for commie then, i watched [umee] this time and i have no complains...



it was convenient since they weer subbing several shows i wanted to watch... only one page to check for updates 


ofc, they seem to be having issues as a group atm, so dunno how that will go.


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2010)

every group has their issues every now and then...
Like gg, they die and then come back, and then die again, some groups dies and 2 are born from its ashes...
Mb commie's staff went on vacation...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> HSOTD plain sucked this time around, it was mostly a recap episode, but why do a recap after just 3 episodes??
> Occult academy was better, but Shiki is still the winner of the three, its much more refined than the 2...



Agreed, that's why I didn't watch HOTD's 4th, I would be watching Occult's 4th later, and can hardly wait for Shiki's 4th.

The "queue" today for me is Sengoku Basara 2, Occult Academy, Nurarihyon no Mago and Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

lol my qeue consists of 50 episodes of naruto shippuuden... i went off it when DB dropped it, but got almost 100 eps at a LAN


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2010)

qeue for me... nothing!!!!! but, I need to start watching shiki.. I think..


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, how have I not found this sooner? Subbed!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2010)

HTOD was indeed impressive i have just watched all 4 episodes yesterday i really like it but episode 4 was a let down but episode 5 looks promising and all i have to say Saeko Busujima is my fav from this series.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 31, 2010)

Check this list that I made:
http://entropy13.wordpress.com/2010/07/31/can-i-recommend-new-anime-songs/


----------



## djisas (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice...
Let me recomend to everyone over 10 years of anime and j-pop music, compiled by me through the years, many classics that many of you probably never heard about...

http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?550


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2010)

djisas said:


> Nice...
> Let me recomend to everyone over 10 years of anime and j-pop music, compiled by me through the years, many classics that many of you probably never heard about...
> 
> http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?550



That is an awesome collection djisas
By any chance included this song:
Can't forget about the amazing Hikki 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmkCWoqAvlY


----------



## djisas (Jul 31, 2010)

No it doesnt, but speaking of hikaru utada, i have the one from kingdom hearts which has a great lyric...
Uso Mitaina  I Love You japanse version (there's an english version with different lyric but same music same song) by hikaru utada, its featured on AnimaLand IV and its track n20...
Check it out, you might like it...

She has an mazing voice, and out of curiosity, i compare her voice with that of evanescence vocalist, i knew hikaru before and the first time i heard a evanescence song, i though their voices where very similar...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2010)

djisas said:


> No it doesnt, but speaking of hikaru utada, i have the one from kingdom hearts which has a great lyric...
> Uso Mitaina  I Love You japanse version (there's an english version with different lyric but same music same song) by hikaru utada, its featured on AnimaLand IV and its track n20...
> Check it out, you might like it...
> 
> She has an mazing voice, and out of curiosity, i compare her voice with that of evanescence vocalist, i knew hikaru before and the first time i heard a evanescence song, i though their voices where very similar...



Yeah i got that song too,i thought that too they both got amazing vocal i wish i could of seen her live when she came to the UK tour.
Passion is an amazing song from her aswell from Kingdom hearts 2.


----------



## djisas (Jul 31, 2010)

Mb i could recomend you some singers:
I believe you should take a look at Rurutia, her music is simply amazing, Kanon wakeshima, she's a very young and talented artist that plays cello and sings at the same time, her only album is great, some of the songs are really good...
And then there's the queen Megumi Hayashibara and the already veteran Mayaa Sakamoto, these 2 have great singles/albums, Megumi as a great but rare song, called Booska! Booska!! from a child's program with the same name i think...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

yui for life!!!


----------



## djisas (Aug 1, 2010)

yui is ok, she might be a good singer, she's still a long way from some of the best singers...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

djisas said:


> yui is ok, she might be a good singer, she's still a long way from some of the best singers...



You are very true on that. The list that you have made up and everything else is sweet. I'm with you on the artists. I was just on my celly at dinner so I couldn't really type more then what I wrote.. lol.. Niece wanted to hear "farts" 

Dj, send that stuff to me via pm and I'll try and add something to the op with it.. Very good stuff man.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I only limited my list for songs from the past 09-10 seasons.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

*GITS Live Action Movie*

This link says it all!




I don't know about Akira... Person wise...


----------



## djisas (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you read the manga yet??
Its plain kick ass!!
I already knew cameron wanted to do GUMN (battle angle alita for the american masses...)

There are so many things that can go phail on these live action adaptations...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

djisas said:


> Have you read the manga yet??
> Its plain kick ass!!
> I already knew cameron wanted to do GUMN (battle angle alita for the american masses...)
> 
> There are so many things that can go phail on these live action adaptations...



Yeah, I read the manga right after I saw the movie the first time. It was just pure bliss. Cameron will be able to do a good GUMN. He's done plenty of those, non cyborg, types of shows/movies.. Just a matter of who's going to be placed in the role.. 

The only thing that looks to be certain is.. Leo to be in akira with talks of him "being" Akira.. That's not going to make good.. Or at lease to me.... Now, I can see him grungy and such.. hmmm don't quite know.


----------



## djisas (Aug 1, 2010)

Getting occidental folks to do Japanese roles, is never a good idea...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

nope never is.. Don't ask me to throw out names.. that's the one bad thing about me... I can't remember a name worth... Sh1t!


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

A Brit as a ninja played out very well in this movie, although of course the story called for someone with substantial ties with New York, but still, it's just more proof that Hollywood shouldn't do anything with any Oriental themes. A Bulgarian studio did better than a Hollywood one in a similar movie (Ninja Assassin).

And I'm really loving sphere's new PV:
http://randomc.net/2010/07/31/sphere-now-loading-sky-pv-asobi-ni-iku-yo-op/


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jessica Alba or Angel Jolie is my pick for GITS. 

Alita is abit young so i have no idea who would fit her yet.

The only live show that was made by the Japanese and good was GTO, beside that all other live action shows made me hate them so much.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> This link says it all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even remotely interested. There has never been a good live action adaptation of any anime or manga. All of them have sucked hard.

I would even shun an Elfen Lied or Evangelion live action.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought the Death Note live-action was good, although I haven't read the manga nor watched the anime. But the Iron Chef host, I mean the Police Chief and father was a plus lol

can't stop LOL'ing when I see him during the two movies, I always recall the opening for Iron Chef (where he bites on a bell pepper and smiles lol).


----------



## djisas (Aug 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Jessica Alba or Angel Jolie is my pick for GITS.
> 
> Alita is abit young so i have no idea who would fit her yet.
> 
> The only live show that was made by the Japanese and good was GTO, beside that all other live action shows made me hate them so much.



No jessica!!
But angelina jolie as a kick ass female warrior, i can see the picture, with a little characterization and she can come close to the "Major", she's got a lot of experience on action movies...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 2, 2010)

djisas said:


> No jessica!!
> But angelina jolie as a kick ass female warrior, i can see the picture, with a little characterization and she can come close to the "Major", she's got a lot of experience on action movies...



I have to disagree with both of those.  Angelina always looks like she is "trying" to be sexy.  And granted, it does seem to work for her, the Major's sexuality is a side note for her.  She is sexy without even thinking about trying.  That is hard to pull off.  And while I think Jessica Alba can come close to getting that part right, she can't do subtle.  The Major is a deep character and her actions are mostly cold, but occasionally give glimpses into a much deeper personality, like her usually protective nature of Aramaki.  Her looking up to him as a father and like a good little daddy's girl, trying to become a better version of him is one of the more obvious things.  That she can't do.

If I had to pic right now, I would use some of the other roles as the "big name players" and give the Major's role to Mary E. McGlynn.  We forget that she is hot, an actor (several 1 shot roles on various TV shows), and already IS the Major.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

i think JA would look good in the role, but as TLM said... subtle may not work out.

who is mary E whatever?


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys, where do you read your manga? I always used Onemanga, but now it's gone


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Hey guys, where do you read your manga? I always used Onemanga, but now it's gone



i read it while on the toilet, if this helps.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 2, 2010)

I read it in front of my PC. LOL

Try mangafox.


----------



## djisas (Aug 2, 2010)

I like to read here and there, now and then...
I have some digital manga, but that does not attract me, manga is best served when you can hold it and flip the pages...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm with you DJ.. Even Mussels.. I hate to read manga on the web.. But, I got a tablet notebook that makes it worth the read since I can portrait view things...

As for the live action movies.. I'll have to read it all again.. can't comment since i'm a little busy at work to fully go into it.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok here is something interesting.....

I cant seem to recall from which anime is my avatar from. Can anyone recognize it?

This is the full pic of it and i had it on my HDD for a good year or so.


----------



## djisas (Aug 3, 2010)

With only that much its hard...
If i had something bigger to go with...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 3, 2010)

its hard, you have to get much more than that pic.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i think JA would look good in the role, but as TLM said... subtle may not work out.
> 
> who is mary E whatever?



She is the Major's English voice actor.  She also has done several roles for Star Trek, Malcolm in the Middle, and a bunch of other Sci-fi stuff.  You probably know her better for the game VO she has done.

P.S.  Now that I think about it, I am being inflexible.  Mary is in 44 now and we would need someone much younger to be the Major.

Her IMDB

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0569479/filmotype


----------



## razaron (Aug 7, 2010)

"the world god only knows" anime starts in october accordig to the manga's newest chapter.


----------



## djisas (Aug 8, 2010)

Check the coming soon link on my sig, lots and lots of anime that is in the making added this past few days, the list is updated almost daily...


----------



## morpha (Aug 8, 2010)

Battle Angel Alita is one of my favorite manga. Since Alita is meant to be young and have an innocent quality about her I reckon Summer Glau would be a good cast.

She has experience with crazy combat tricks from her history in Ballet and Serenty/Firefly so she would be able to pull off the Panzer Kunst (Cyborg Martial Arts).

She also has a slight stature and long black hair.

EDIT: Im looking forward to the new Japanese Gantz Live action movies (despite the high chance they will suck beyond hope)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone found a good Online Manga reader like onemanga.com used to be?


----------



## morpha (Aug 8, 2010)

Does it matter? They will all be shut down just like onemanga soon...

and the technicality which allows us to speak of downloading anime titles that aren't licensed is over aswell.
(that said FMA:Brotherhood was licensed from it's beginning and that didn't stop you all)


----------



## Curly (Aug 8, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Ok here is something interesting.....
> 
> I cant seem to recall from which anime is my avatar from. Can anyone recognize it?
> 
> This is the full pic of it and i had it on my HDD for a good year or so.



didnt recognize it off the bat, i found more at http://myanimelist.net/profile/Vizard but the name "fate" didnt bring anything up.

but i did manage to track down this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahou_Shoujo_Lyrical_Nanoha 

Magical Girl Nanoha ring any bells?

on an unrelated note, have some keywords. "fox" and "volume". have fun.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2010)

nanoha was awesome, i heard a movie is coming out?


----------



## djisas (Aug 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nanoha was awesome, i heard a movie is coming out?



The movie is already old stuff, but the BD's are coming soon...
The movie proved to be an huge success at Haruhi's movie level...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

I started watching Casshern Sins.  Im at episode 5 & am really liking it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2010)

Highschool of the dead episode 6 sure was uh...interesting I want episode 7 its getting good.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some series/movies I've liked over the years.. if I can remember them all.

Bleach
Elven Lied
Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop
Great Teacher Onizuka
Chrome Shelled Regios
Gintama(Just getting into this one, it's funny)
Shangri-La
Hellsing
Death Note
Shin Chan

I know I'm forgetting some..


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

I watched HOTD episode 5 yesterday. It was pretty good. Occult this time was "all right.." it wasn't the best they've had so far, but still good.


----------



## djisas (Aug 10, 2010)

Shin-chan??
Blasphemy!!
That is the most horrible piece of animation i ever had the displeasure to watch, even if the perverted content and comedy are good, its still eye cancer...

Everything else is good, some great titles there...
Regios was ok thought...

HOTD 6 was alluring...

Assoby ni ikuyo had some "nice" scenes too...


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm watching Genshiken 2 atm. Pretty interested.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

shin chan is the sh1t!!!


----------



## morpha (Aug 10, 2010)

I side with DJisas. Shin-chan sucks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

morpha said:


> I side with DJisas. Shin-chan sucks.



That's why Cartoon Network aired it so late at night... you'd have to be ether drunk, or sh1t faced to even like it.. I'm with dj, just gotta get some fun blood on that awful thing..


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

morpha said:


> I side with DJisas. Shin-chan sucks.



Add another vote for that.

It wasn't even remotely funny. It's like it's humor was written by 8 year olds, and looked like it was drawn by them too. Hated that show with a passion.

Forgot about GTO tho. That was a great series.


----------



## razaron (Aug 10, 2010)

I just watched paranoia agent, and it was brilliant. 


Cold Storm said:


> I started watching Casshern Sins.  Im at episode 5 & am really liking it.


Casshern Sins is good, it won't dissapoint you at all. Although it can be quite slow at times.
I ought to rewatch genshiken. i can barely remember why i liked it.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 10, 2010)

I love shin chan. You have to watch it more than a handful of times to see the real underlying content. It's humor is amazing, especially for such a different culture.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> I love shin chan. You have to watch it more than a handful of times to see the real underlying content. It's humor is amazing, especially for such a different culture.



I was forced to watch it dozens of times by my brother. It was still as shitty the 20th time as it was the first.


----------



## morpha (Aug 10, 2010)

razaron said:


> I just watched paranoia agent, and it was brilliant.
> 
> Casshern Sins is good, it won't dissapoint you at all. Although it can be quite slow at times.
> I ought to rewatch genshiken. i can barely remember why i liked it.



If you liked Paranoir Agent (i personaly didnt) then check out Paprika. 

Its one of those 1080p anime that looks BRILLIANT. its a mind trip like Paranoia agent and Akira.

Also I just watched Inception and it reminded me of Parika, so im watching it again.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2010)

morpha said:


> If you liked Paranoir Agent (i personaly didnt) then check out Paprika.
> 
> Its one of those 1080p anime that looks BRILLIANT. its a mind trip like Paranoia agent and Akira.
> 
> Also I just watched Inception and it reminded me of Parika, so im watching it again.



paranoia, paprika


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Add another vote for that.
> 
> It wasn't even remotely funny. It's like it's humor was written by 8 year olds, and looked like it was drawn by them too. Hated that show with a passion.
> 
> Forgot about GTO tho. That was a great series.



I just grabbed GTO. I don't know why I haven't seen it yet, but I guess there is a reason.. Probably due to to much out at the time when it came out...



razaron said:


> I just watched paranoia agent, and it was brilliant.
> 
> Casshern Sins is good, it won't dissapoint you at all. Although it can be quite slow at times.
> I ought to rewatch genshiken. i can barely remember why i liked it.



Yeah, Casshern Sins is pretty good. It has a great feel to watching it and just hooks ya. 

Paranoia Agent took me two times of seeing the series before I really liked it.. I don't know why I didn't like it the first time but I just didn't but still wanted to watch it threw.. Glad I saw it the second time.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Occult Academy ep 6, Nurarihyon no Mago ep 6 and Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~ ep 6 are currently queued 

It was Sengoku Basara 2 ep 5 and Fairy Tail ep 41 last night.


----------



## djisas (Aug 10, 2010)

GTO is kick ass!!
Paranoia is indeed brilliant and paprika follows up music in both is awesome!!
Dont forget shiki, its been an awesome ride and we got some vampires lurking on that anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2010)

djisas said:


> GTO is kick ass!!
> Paranoia is indeed brilliant and paprika follows up music in both is awesome!!
> Dont forget shiki, its been an awesome ride and we got some vampires lurking on that anime...



Yeah, I'll have to start watching GTO tonight and see how good it is..


I got episode 1-5 of shiki but haven't watched that ether... lol


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9qmY6TiiCs

How could you not see any humor in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubBwXLKA-dY

I love this show.


----------



## morpha (Aug 11, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9qmY6TiiCs
> 
> How could you not see any humor in it.
> 
> ...



it was lame and corny and I would have to be drunk to enjoy it... Surprisingly the bad English dub works in favor of its retard humor.

I only ever watched it in japanese before.... without subtitles...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9qmY6TiiCs
> 
> How could you not see any humor in it.
> 
> ...



Too low brow for me. I don't like 90% of the South Park I see either.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nanoha was awesome, i heard a movie is coming out?



I think i had played the game a few years back.


----------



## razaron (Aug 11, 2010)

i've already got paprika on my HDD, although i haven't watched it since i've got way to much lying on my HDD that i need to watch. sigh guess i'll have to watch lots of anime to free up HDD space
a VLC question: is 200% volume actually 100% volume? it's a wierd question i know.


----------



## morpha (Aug 11, 2010)

a VLC question: is 200% volume actually 100% volume?

No.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2010)

morpha said:


> a VLC question: is 200% volume actually 100% volume?
> 
> No.



9 out of 10 scientists agree that 100% = 100%.

the last guy works for apple, and he says he can make something that works at 300% by default, because its just better.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to see MCP getting function, some old animes have very low sound bit rate.


----------



## razaron (Aug 11, 2010)

morpha said:


> a VLC question: is 200% volume actually 100% volume?
> 
> No.



thanks for that. it was confusing since back in the days (v0.99 or sumtin) it used to go up to 200% with the default volume being 50% and the bar being half full. but now it goes up to 400% with the default volume being 100% and the bar being half full.


----------



## morpha (Aug 12, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I would like to see MCP getting function, some old animes have very low sound bit rate.



Why dont you just force it in the audio drivers....


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 12, 2010)

1st: because i don't know how
2nd: i don't like modify things


----------



## djisas (Aug 12, 2010)

Here are some interesting charts...

Fall 2010




and another one far into the future of spring 2011, this one sure looks good...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Both are fake. Although in the first chart it's rather more of "planned but no confirmed dates" while the second chart is "no relevant information whatsoever". The first one's accuracy is questionable because of the absence of Hakuouki, who's sequel was immediately announced to come this Fall after the last episode, and Bakuman, which was announced almost a year ago for a Fall launch.

Taken from another anime forum I visit:

*ACCURATE CHART (albeit not translated lol)*






*CLICK THE SPOILERS FOR A MORE IN-DEPTH DISCUSSION OF THE FALL 2010 LINEUP*


Spoiler



So i went around and found what all those anime were, and combining that with random Forum post... i bring you whatever this mess is below. I will eventually replace it all with my information. This is just to get the info out sooner. Enjoy.

UPDATE: It's all my information now. (though i did keep a summary from some forum if it was good)
THAT TOOK FOREVER... i even linked ever single one to its official page, its ANN page and its MAL page (cover all the bases)
Please Rep me for this, i usually dont ask... but this was a daunting task to pull this together before ANYONE else.
Even Chartfag didn't go as far as me. (the chart from his site ISNT his, it was just a chart floating around the net)
So, i bring you the Fall 2010 season 4 - 6 weeks before somebody else will! Enjoy!


If I checked into it and i found out that it really is scheduled to show in Fall 2010, it will have a Confirmed!

-------------------------------------------------> [ 1 ] <------------------------------------------------- Confirmed!!!

Title: Star Driver Kagayaki no Takuto
Studio: BONES
Website: http://www.star-driver.net
Source: Original (?)
Genre: Super Mecha
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11607
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8934/St...yaki_no_Takuto
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Plot Summary: On a cross-shaped island in the South, a mysterious and gigantic humanoid robot known as the "Cybuddy" is discovered sealed in the underground ruins for untold ages. A group known as the "Order of the Glittering Star Cross" attempts to remove the seal by abducting a girl named Wako Agemaki, who they dubbed the "shrine maiden" and is the key to activating the robot. A boy named Takuto Tsunashi arrives with his own Cybuddy named Tauburn to rescue Wako. Thus begins a struggle to unlock the secrets of the advanced technology and prevent disaster.
Main Cast:

Jun Fukuyama as Sugata Shindou
Mamoru Miyano as Takuto Tsunashi
Saori Hayami as Wako Agemaki

Takuya Igarashi will be Directing Star Driver, he worked on Soul Eater and Ouran High Hostclub (among other things.)


-------------------------------------------------> [ 2 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Shinrei Tantei Yakumo (Psychic Detective Yakumo)
Studio: BeeTrain
Website: http://www9.nhk.or.jp/anime/yakumo/
Source: Shoujo/Novel
Genre: Mystery, Supernatural
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11191
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/7662/Shinrei_Tantei_Yakumo
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo tells a story about a college student, Saitou Yakumo who is born with different eye colors. His red left eye gives him a special ability to see ghosts and spirits. He believes ghosts and spirits are bound to earth because of a certain "cause," and simply eliminating that "cause" will let those spirits rest in peace. Being asked for help by Ozawa Haruka, they begin the investigation together.

(Source: Fateful Encounters)

-------------------------------------------------> [ 3 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Toaru Majutsu no Index (Season 2)
Studio: J.C. Staff
Website: http://www.project-index.net/
Source: Light Novel
Genre: action, comedy, drama, fantasy, science fiction
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11602
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8937/To...tsu_no_Index_2
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Season 2 of Index... 'Nuff said.
i would like to point out that i CALLED THIS! Index Season 2 showing before Shana Season 3 (my exact date is on Sep 9th)
YAY! INDEX!

-------------------------------------------------> [ 4 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Bakuman
Studio: J.C. Staff
Website: http://www9.nhk.or.jp/anime/bakuman/
Source: Manga/Shounen
Genre: Romcom, Drama
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11197
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/7674/Bakuman
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
Moritaka Mashiro and Akito Takagi are pretty much foils of each other. Mashiro, an average 9th grade student but talented artist, and Takagi, an overall advanced 9th grader and aspiring writer. After great convincing, Takagi convinces Mashiro to join him in becoming the greatest mangakas Japan has ever seen. Takagi, with his gift of writing, hopes to become a successful mangaka, and Mashiro, with his gift of art, hopes to marry the girl of his dreams, Azuki Miho.

-------------------------------------------------> [ 5 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Kuragehime
Studio: Brains Base
Website: http://noitamina.tv/kuragehime.html
Source: Josei/Manga
Genre: Josei, otaku, TRAP!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11282
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8129/Kuragehime
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
The story centers around Tsukimi Kurashita, a huge fan of jellyfish (kurage, a wordplay on the "kura/mi" and "tsuki/ge" in her name) and a girl who moves to Tokyo to become an illustrator. She moves into "Amamizukan," an apartment complex that is full of fujoshi (diehard female otaku) with a no-men-allowed rule. However, one day, Tsukimi invites a stylishly fashionable woman to stay at her room at Amamizukan — only to discover that the guest is not who "she" seems to be.



ITS A TRAP!!!!

-------------------------------------------------> [ 6 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Hakuōki (Season 2)
Studio: DEEN
Website: http://www.geneonuniversal.jp/rondorobe/anime/hakuoki
Source: VN(otome, All ages)
Genre: action, fantasy
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11645
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/9065/Hakuouki_2
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
The protagonist, Yukimura Chizuru, is the daughter of a doctor who works in Edo. The father leaves Edo to work as a volunteer doctor and moves to Kyoto without his daughter. As time passes by, Chizuru starts worrying about losing contact with her father, so she decides to go to Kyoto in search of him. On the way, Chizuru is attacked by few criminals and witnesses a fight between an oni and the Shinsengumi. Taking her into custody and saving her, the Shinsengumi debate on what to do with Chizuru when they discover that she is the daughter of the doctor they are also looking for. So they decide to become Chizuru's protectors and help her look for her father(the doctor). Lots of events happen while she stays with the Shinsengumi, as they discover mysterious secrets and also fight against the Bakumatsu group. The story is overall romantic with a historical and political background.

(Source: Hakuouki Official website)

Summary: Hakuouki is a rare reverse-harem romance with 0 sexual content. It takes place during the final days of the Shogunate in Fuedal Japan. Oni, Blood crazed monsters (who are definitely not vampires), and impossibly strong swordsmen all exist. The protagonist is the very kawaii Chizuru who is looking for her missing father. She is taken in by her father's ex-employers forcefully at first, and quickly develops Stockholm syndrome and an extreme attachment for her captors, though in their defense they're pretty nice guys.

-------------------------------------------------> [ 7 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai (The World Only God Knows)
Studio: Manglobe
Website: http://kaminomi.jp/
Source: Manga
Genre: Comedy, Romance, Shounen, Harem, Supernatural
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11571
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8525/Ka...zo_Shiru_Sekai
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
Keima Katsuragi, a second-year high school student, is an avid dating sim gamer. He is known on the Internet as "The Capturing God" for his legendary skills to be able to "capture" any 2D girl in games. However, in his actual school life, Keima is known as otamegane, a derogatory portmanteau of the two words otaku (オタク) and megane (メガネ-"glasses").

At the start of the series, Keima receives an e-mail offering him a contract to "capture" girls. He accepts what is thought to be a challenge, and a demon from Hell nicknamed Elsee appears. She asks for his cooperation to help her in catching the runaway spirits. These spirits hide themselves inside the girl's heart, and Elsee suggests that the only method to force the spirits out is by "capturing" their hearts—making them fall in love. Appalled by the idea, Keima refuses after clarifying to Elsee that he is only interested in "capturing" 2D girls and that he detests reality. Nevertheless, with the contract already accepted, Keima would have to help Elsee no matter what; if they fail, both Elsee and Keima would lose their heads.

(Source: Wikipedia)

THIS SHOULD BE FANTASTIC!!! THE MANGA ROCKS

-------------------------------------------------> [ 8 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Motto To Love-Ru -Trouble-
Studio: Xebec
Website: http://www.j-toloveru.com/
Source: Manga/Shounen
Genre: Comedy, Ecchi, School, Sci-Fi, Shounen, Harem
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11725
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/9181/Motto_To_Love-Ru
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
A new anime adaptation of Saki Hasemi and Kentaro Yabuki's To Love-Ru -Trouble- manga.

-------------------------------------------------> [ 9 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru
Studio: AIC
Website: http://www.tbs.co.jp/anime/soremachi
Source: Manga/Seinen
Genre: Comedy, Slice of Life, Maids...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11511
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8726/So..._wa_Mawatteiru
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
Clumsy Arashiyama is a girl with a love for mysteries and a knack for getting into trouble. She works for an old lady’s lackluster maid café in a small shopping district. The cafe is largely unsuccessful in attracting customers aside from Sanada, a regular and one of Arashiyama's classmates (who has a secret crush on her). One day Arashiyama’s clever friend Tatsuno is invited to the café, and, upon seeing the miserable state of things (and Sanada, whom she has a secret crush on), decides to work there. Don’t miss the crazy antics of Arashiyama and friends, mismatched love stories, and all the hilarity that is created as a result, in Sore Machi.

(Source: BU)

-------------------------------------------------> [ 10 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai (My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute)
Studio: AIC
Website: http://www.oreimo-anime.com/
Source: Light Novel/Seinen
Genre: Comedy, Fanservice

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11512
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8769/Or...ii_Wake_ga_Nai
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Summary: Imagine one day you find a Mahou Shoujo DVD in front of your house. Now imagine that inside that Mahou Shoujo is lolicon incest Eroge VN. Now imagine you find out it belongs to your little sister. That's pretty much the plot here.

There sure is a lot of incest this season isn't there?

-------------------------------------------------> [ 11 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Shinryaku! Ika Musume
Studio: Diomedea
Website: http://www.ika-musume.com/
Source: Manga/Shounen
Genre: Comedy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11421
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8557/Shinryaku!_Ika_Musume
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
The sea in our world has been polluted. All sorts of trash were thrown into the sea, making it unpleasant deep under the sea. One of the inhabitants of the sea, Ika Musume (Squid Girl) seeks to exact revenge on humanity for throwing trash into the sea. Clueless about the surface, she seeks to invade humanity alone, trying to rule over the world, only to find herself slaving away at one of the nearest beach-houses for breaking a side of its wall.

(Source: Hidoi~! Translators)

Summary: A moe squid-girl leaves the ocean because of all the pollution, intending to take revenge on mankind. Instead, upon reaching the surface she wrecks a beach house and becomes an indentured servant of sorts to pay for the repairs.

S!IK is directed by Tsutomu Mizushima who is known for Dokuro-chan, Genshiken, Jungle wa itsumo hare, Kemeko DX, The Legend of Koizume, and xxxHolic Kei.

-------------------------------------------------> [ 12 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Panty & Stockings with Garterbelt
Studio: GAINAX
Website: http://www.gainax.co.jp/anime/psg/
Source: Original Anime
Genre: Fanservice? Comedy? WTF?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11605
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8795/Pa...ith_Garterbelt
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
The Upper Region sends two angels "Panty" and "Stocking" to Earth. Panty, a blond woman in teen-celebrity-style clothes, and Stocking, a black haired woman in gothic lolita fashion, fight against peculiar ghosts.

-------------------------------------------------> [ 13 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls
Studio: ARMS
Website: http://www.hyakka-ryoran.tv/
Source: Light Novel
Genre: Battlan, Comedy, Fanservice

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11312
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8277/Hy..._Samurai_Girls
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
The story takes place in Japan in the early 21st century, in an alternate reality where the Tokugawa Shogunate has remained in power. In this reality, student councils are tasked with oppressing schools. Yagyuu Muneakira is a high school student who rebels against his student council with the help of girls who've had the names of famous samurai heroes passed on to them.

Summary: HRSG is a present day samurai anime: think Ikkitousen except instead of 3kingdoms it's the Japanese Sengoku period. I expect Japan to continue its time honored anime tradition of turning fierce historical warriors into girls who can barely keep their shirts on. It doesn't just stop at the Japanese Sengoku period though, we've got a blond and busty D'Artagnan at least as well. The source material for this is an LN, which more and more fanservice heavy anime seem to be springing from lately.


Aoi Yūki as Jūbee Yagyū
Daisuke Hirakawa as Muneakira Yagyū

Aki Toyosaki as Kanetsugu Naoe
Ami Koshimizu as Charles d'Artanian
Kaoru Mizuhara as Gisen Yagyū
Minako Kotobuki as Sen Tokugawa
Rie Kugimiya as Yukimura Sanada
Saori Goto as Hanzō Hattori
Takahiro Sakurai as Yoshihiko Tokugawa
Yu Kobayashi as Matabee Gotō

-------------------------------------------------> [ 14 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Otome Youkai Zakuro
Studio: J.C. Staff
Website: http://www.otome-zakuro.jp/
Source: Manga/Seinen
Genre: Comedy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11509
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8476/Otome_Youkai_Zakuro
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
It's the Meiji Era in a slightly alternate Japan, and the Gregorian calendar has just come into effect. The fox-eared girls living in the youkai part of town are about to be put to work together with a delegation of young human soldiers, to promote interracial understanding. So what will happen when Zakuro's strong personality collides with human sensibilities?

(Source: Manga summary)

-------------------------------------------------> [ 15 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Sora no Otoshimono: Forte
Studio: AIC
Website: http://newtype.kadocomic.jp/soraoto/
Source: Manga/Shounen
Genre: Fanservice, Comedy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11659
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8407/So...shimono:_Forte
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Summary: Sequel to SnO season 1. YAY!

-------------------------------------------------> [ 16 ] <------------------------------------------------- NOT CONFIRMED

Title: Arakawa Under the Bridge (Season 2)
Website: http://www.starchild.co.jp/special/arakawa_ub/
Studio: SHAFT
Source:
Genre:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11188
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/9074/Ar...r_the_Bridge_2
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Summary: The continuation mentioned in the last episode of Season 1

-------------------------------------------------> [ 17 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Togainu no Chi (Blood of the Reprimanded Dog)
Studio: A-1
Website: http://www.togainu.tv/
Source: Visual Novel
Genre: Shounen Ai(Yaoi)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11371
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8449/Togainu_no_Chi
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
After being devastated in the third World War (known as The Third Division), Japan was divided in two. Several years after the end of the war, a crime organization called Vischio has taken control of the destroyed city of Toshima (formerly Tokyo, Japan's capital city), where they are holding a battle game known as "Igura". The is main character, a young man named Akira, is falsely accused of a crime. Once arrested, a mysterious woman appears before him, offering him freedom if he agrees to participate in Igura and defeat Igura's strongest man: the king, or "Il-re". The story follows Akira's life in the harsh, lawless Toshima as he fights both to survive and to unravel the mysteries developing around him.

(Source: Wikipedia)

CAUTION: THIS IS YAOI

-------------------------------------------------> [ 18 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: MM!
Studio: XEBEC
Website: http://www.butaro.net/
Source: Light Novel
Genre: Fanservice, Comedy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11368
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8424/MM!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
Sado Tarou suffers from sexual masochism; he experiences sexual pleasure from pain. He feels he won't ever have a normal relationship with his condition and decides to visit the Voluntary Club, a place that grants students' wishes, for a cure. At the club, he finds Isurugi Mio, a girl who thinks she is a god, and Yuuno Arashiko, the girl who caused his condition in the first place...

Summary: MM! is about a masochist crossdresser and his tsundere, or maybe just tsuntsun, friend--maybe. Just being a masochist isn't enough anymore I guess. If you've seen Ladies Versus butlers or Kanokon you already know what to expect here.

-------------------------------------------------> [ 19 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Pocket Monsters: Best Wishes! (Pokemon)
Website:
Studio:
Source:
Genre:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11685
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/9107/Pokemon_Best_Wishes!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------> [ 20 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Tegami Bachi Reverse (Season 2 of Tegami Bachi)
Studio: Studio Pierrot
Website: http://www.tegamibachi.com/
Source: Manga(manhwa?)/Shounen
Genre: Slice of Life, Fantasy, Battlan

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11600
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/8311/Tegami_Bachi_2
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Summary: Tegami Bachi takes place is a fantastic world which is nothing like earth. It's always night, giant monsters roam making travel almost impossible. Lagg is a Letter Bee, or postman who delivers letters and participates in heroics between the towns. His plot device gun when shot shows the memory of whatever object it hits.

The art style is unique and refreshing. The pace of the first season was very slow, but it ended on a climax which promises to get things going.


-------------------------------------------------> [ 21 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Tantei Opera Milky Holmes
Studio: J.C. Staff
Website: http://milky-holmes.com/
Source: VN (all ages)
Genre: Slice of Life

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11198
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/7768/Ta...a_Milky_Holmes
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synopsis
The story takes place in an imaginary world in "the Age of Detectives", where private detectives and phantom thieves overwhelm the cities. It's about four girls who aim to be great detectives.

Summary: Imagine Sherlock Holmes, now imagine she's a Japanese loli with pink hair and has 3 friends, now imagine solving crimes is only tertiary to being cute. You now have something pretty close to Milky Holmes.

Expect fanservice. Expect Moe.

-------------------------------------------------> [ 22 ] <-------------------------------------------------

Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector
Anime adaptation of the OG SRPG video game

Full of awesome, manliness and giant robot action.

dont know how long this link will last, i'll upload another later
http://images.4chan.org/a/src/1281384546426.jpg

-------------------------------------------------> [ 23 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Iron Man
Studio: MADHOUSE
Website: http://bd-dvd.sonypictures.jp/marvelanime/
Source: US comics
Genre: ...its IRONMAN!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11786
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/6875/Iron_Man
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Summary: It's Iron Man. Do you really need a summary?

Anyways it looks like MADHOUSE has gotten their hands on marvel's credit card to produce this anime, in other words expect ocular ecstasy. The preview videos look like MADHOUSE is cutting no corners with this one.

http://www.youtube.com/v/L4Q7xgxDJh4&

-------------------------------------------------> [ 24 ] <-------------------------------------------------Confirmed!!!

Title: Battle Spirits: Brave
Studio: Sunrise
Website: http://www.nagoyatv.com/battlespirits_next/
Source: Shounen
Genre: Kodomo, Card Battlan

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANN: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/ency...e.php?id=11730
MAL: http://myanimelist.net/anime/6901/Ba...nen_Gekiha_Dan
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Summary: It's the third(second?) entry in the series, so more of that. I believe they fight with cards and CG dragons.

25. Don' care: kids stuff
26. Don' care: kids stuff
27. Don' care: kids stuff

-------------------------------------------------> [ FIN ] <-------------------------------------------------


----------



## djisas (Aug 12, 2010)

Tsk, last time everyone took the bait, t'was to fast this time...

Here is a reliable updated real chart:




And if you check on my sig a little down from here, there's a link where i have compiled a huge list of confirmed anime productions for the coming months, updated almost on a daily basis...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2010)

If you keep posting fake charts, we aren't going to pay attention when you post the real ones. Never heard of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" ?


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 13, 2010)

Toaru Majutsu no Index II already ?
wasn't it just green lit like 2 months ago?, there is supposedly an ova coming out in oct


----------



## djisas (Aug 13, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Toaru Majutsu no Index II already ?
> wasn't it just green lit like 2 months ago?, there is supposedly an ova coming out in oct



Everyone knows index would have a sequel, it ended so it could have one, it wasnt official but it had been hinted for a while now...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

djisas said:


> Everyone knows index would have a sequel, *it ended so it could have one,* it wasnt official but it had been hinted for a while now...



Indeed, Index herself hardly featured in the latter half of the first season.


----------



## djisas (Aug 13, 2010)

The same way everyone knows Railgun will have her own sequel...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Both are fake. Although in the first chart it's rather more of "planned but no confirmed dates" while the second chart is "no relevant information whatsoever". The first one's accuracy is questionable because of the absence of Hakuouki, who's sequel was immediately announced to come this Fall after the last episode, and Bakuman, which was announced almost a year ago for a Fall launch.
> 
> Taken from another anime forum I visit:
> 
> ...



1 and 23 anime in that list interest me


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

All right, got one.. I watched Broken Blade last night.. It was pretty good. sad that theirs more to it even being 48m long.. But, oh well... Nothing you can do about how they want to make up the anime.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, got one.. I watched Broken Blade last night.. It was pretty good. sad that theirs more to it even being 48m long.. But, oh well... Nothing you can do about how they want to make up the anime.



It's a 3-part movie series. The 2nd aired last June, but afaik it's still not subbed. The 3rd will air in September.


AND UNFORTUNATELY IT'S THE ONLY MECHA FOR THIS YEAR! Well, from February (Gundam Unicorn) to October (STAR DRIVER, Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector) that is (nope I won't count Heroman LOL)...


----------



## djisas (Aug 15, 2010)

It was a decent movie and being an original movie, subs are dependent on dvd\bd releases...

Lately i have been hard working on compiling all the new anime that will come in the next few months, a very complete list and some even have a pv or trailer...
I can say with confident that it is probably the most complete list you will find because usually most sites only pick a few titles to talk about while i have compiled all the titles i could find and are confirmed to be in production...
This list is obviously being constantly updated, so its worth to check every once in a while, probably the only fault of the list is the not inclusion of specific airing dates for most titles, with some exceptions...

You can check it here: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?63


----------



## KieX (Aug 15, 2010)

Just watched a Korean anime called Sky Blue 2142AD. I thought it was a pretty crude use of CGI at times, and the story perhaps not as involving as the Japanese equivalents, but it is certainly worth a watch. 

To try not give much away, it's a post apocalyptic story with a technological/cultrural divide similar to Shangri-La or Ergo Proxy


----------



## djisas (Aug 15, 2010)

I think i got that movie but never got to watch it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> It's a 3-part movie series. The 2nd aired last June, but afaik it's still not subbed. The 3rd will air in September.
> 
> 
> AND UNFORTUNATELY IT'S THE ONLY MECHA FOR THIS YEAR! Well, from February (Gundam Unicorn) to October (STAR DRIVER, Super Robot Taisen OG: The Inspector) that is (nope I won't count Heroman LOL)...



I cry for Mecha... More Gundam Unicorn please.. lol.. Man, I want more of Broken Blade. it was good 46m..

Man... Heroman... If it wasn't this "bug" stuff.. I might of liked it more... It was so let down... Metabots was so more BETTER!


----------



## djisas (Aug 15, 2010)

Then cry knowing there will be more Code geass soon...
As for me the less mech stuff the better...
But nonetheless let me recommend you something: Strain: Strategic Armored Infantry, mechas, pretty girls and crapload's of fanservice...


----------



## KieX (Aug 15, 2010)

Sounds like something for me to watch too lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

djisas said:


> Then cry knowing there will be more Code geass soon...
> As for me the less mech stuff the better...
> But nonetheless let me recommend you something: Strain: Strategic Armored Infantry, mechas, pretty girls and crapload's of fanservice...



I'm one that might watch Code Geass.. I really did like the first two seasons, but I think it tied it up pretty well to just be done with it.. Give me more FMA and I'll be a happier camper.. lol.


----------



## djisas (Aug 15, 2010)

This new CG is not a sequel, i think its an alternate story but without lelouch...


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have heard the story will take place mainly in EU with all new characters.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, you guys need to check out Gintama. It might be the funniest anime I have ever seen. Hell it might be the funniest thing I've seen in a long time period. 

Almost as funny as this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzNhaLUT520
The remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

...
And whats the fun of that and what's that got to do with anime??
Gintama is an average shounen anime like many, there are lots and lots of better anime, you just need to know where to look for...


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 16, 2010)

Who cares that the bottom half of my post was offtopic. Lighten up. It's a viral video that is hilarious, you should be appreciative if you've never seen it before.

I've never seen an anime like Gintama.. it doesn't even really have a plot so how is it like many? Also its ratings are above average.

BTW, I scour the internet looking for good anime. I use search engines and look up tons of anime reviews. It, in my opinion, is much better than most of the other stuff I come across. It sounds like you haven't watched any of this series to call it average, and to automatically assume I haven't looked at other anime or don't have any sources is silly.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 16, 2010)

No one looks at anime the same way as you do.

Like I hate Vampire Knight's drawing art that i can't even read it.

I watched all the Eps (201 eps) in Gintama, there are some bad and some good one. Heck! And i couldn't watch Bleach for over 60 Eps. I like the care-free atmosphere, stupid jokes, and sometime mixed with serious stuffs.

Watching anime is like growing your own "interest tree". I used to watch only American look alike anime, or Otsuma Tesuya (i hope i spelt his name right), Studio Ghibli's anime and manga.

I used to hate anime/manga that draw characters with huge eyes (it freaked me out), but now i find them adorable.

djisas you may be a really hard-core "anime watcher", but don't assume everyone likes you. It takes time for everyone to get there, and sometime people's interest split half way into something else totally different than yours.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> Who cares that the bottom half of my post was offtopic. Lighten up. It's a viral video that is hilarious, you should be appreciative if you've never seen it before.
> 
> I've never seen an anime like Gintama.. it doesn't even really have a plot so how is it like many? Also its ratings are above average.
> 
> BTW, I scour the internet looking for good anime. I use search engines and look up tons of anime reviews. It, in my opinion, is much better than most of the other stuff I come across. It sounds like you haven't watched any of this series to call it average, and to automatically assume I haven't looked at other anime or don't have any sources is silly.



 just so you know, i have probably watched 100 times more anime than you, maybe even 200 times, so dont underestimate me...
And im not thankfully for having watched that shit,actually i regret, the good thing is i actually skipped most of it...
By the way, lemme try and guide you too, check this: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202
More than you can watch on a month...




kid41212003 said:


> No one looks at anime the same way as you do.
> 
> Like I hate Vampire Knight's drawing art that i can't even read it.
> 
> ...



I know perfectly!!
And i dont need for everyone to like me...
Im just the forum sage or something, i try to guide lost souls...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2010)

All right guys.. We all have different tastes.. Some know of more then others.. Just because we don't have a "list" or that we don't go threw and say all the time "i've watched...." doesn't mean we haven't seen, tried, or even liked it.. 

We all have opinions on what is good and what is bad. That's what taste is about. If we liked the same thing, we wouldn't be nothing more then driods.. 

This was started for everyone to talk about anime.. Nothing more, Nothing less.. We are all critics. Just please make sure that we all know that we all have different tastes.. We've went threw a lot with this thread. Please don't drag it down...

With that being said... Gin tama wasn't my cup of tea.. I don't know.. Just didn't feel it.. Not like some of the others..


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

I never actually watched it, fully knowing what it exactly is and i would have better anime to watch, even more cause i dont really like anime that drags for long, the same way i will never watch naruto, no matter how good it might be, bleach is an exception cause i dont read the manga and i started to watch it from the very first day it aired...
Shounen anime is a machine to milk money from us, it is specially designed to keep us watching forever, going back to gintama again, just looking at that image they got on animedb i can tell right way it shares many elements with many anime ive seen before, but i reckon, its surprisingly high rated...

Now moving on!!

Anyone watching katanagatari??
Just watched the 7th, as usual it was great, more fun that last month but mb less epic...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2010)

I still need to watch Shiki... I got it, just haven't watched it.. lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 16, 2010)

Katanagatari is my fav.

Some people say it talks too much but i was actually enjoy their conversation.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2010)

djisas said:


> I never actually watched it, fully knowing what it exactly is and i would have better anime to watch, even more cause i dont really like anime that drags for long, the same way i will never watch naruto, no matter how good it might be, bleach is an exception cause i dont read the manga and i started to watch it from the very first day it aired...
> Shounen anime is a machine to milk money from us, it is specially designed to keep us watching forever, going back to gintama again, just looking at that image they got on animedb i can tell right way it shares many elements with many anime ive seen before, but i reckon, its surprisingly high rated...
> 
> Now moving on!!
> ...



pro tip: if you watch naruto, skip the filler. halves the amount of eps and makes it a ton better quality.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> pro tip: if you watch naruto, skip the filler. halves the amount of eps and makes it a ton better quality.



I need to know what's fillers for that.. I started watching it, then fillers and stopped.. then watched Naruto SH, and did the same thing...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2010)

damn, i wrote a list as i watched, but only for bleach.

you'll need to google for naruto fillers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damn, i wrote a list as i watched, but only for bleach.
> 
> you'll need to google for naruto fillers.



Yeah, your list helped me with Bleach. Got up to 260ish.. I still went threw and watched the zanpakuto arch.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I still need to watch Shiki... I got it, just haven't watched it.. lol



Watch it now!!! LOL


----------



## Wile E (Aug 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Just watched a Korean anime called Sky Blue 2142AD. I thought it was a pretty crude use of CGI at times, and the story perhaps not as involving as the Japanese equivalents, but it is certainly worth a watch.
> 
> To try not give much away, it's a post apocalyptic story with a technological/cultrural divide similar to Shangri-La or Ergo Proxy



It's also known as Wonderful Days. I actually liked the movie. A little generic, but at least it manages to get you to relate to the characters.

As for tastes, it's personal. I guess I'm a bit of an odd ball, as I don't like most of DJs recommendations. I don't like much of BigBoi's either, tho. lol. I'm very picky. I get board with most anime. Most of it is pretty cookie cutter. I only like series that have something that stand out about them.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you checked them all??
Like i mentioned before, i will never watch Naruto, no matter how good it is...
Its just that it is near impossible for me to watch some 400+ episodes of something when there is so much fresh anime out there...
And real men watch their anime with filers...

I need to work on that recommendation section, working only the list of future anime...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

A long anime done right: Fairy Tail.

After the big Tower of Heaven arc (which was the second major one after the early Zeref's Demons Arc) there's only a filler of 1 episode and then the third major arc comes immediately after.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

Been lovin dat anime too...
Other cool shounen where D.Gray man which could have been continued further and soul eater, epic final battle not so epic unfortunately...


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 16, 2010)

D Gray Man.

It was great until... and then i cried, rage quit watching it.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

Until when??
Spoil me!!
Anyone watching Sekirei??
I think this was the best ep of both seasons, they explained everything down...
Quote: "To virgin, those breasts are just poison for the eyes."

Also high school of the boobs, to much boobs for one's own health and they finally got that big ass truck movin...

Fairy Tail: Guess who's back in town and looking for trouble?? Also He's a big cheater locking all the big players away from the game...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

djisas said:


> Until when??
> Spoil me!!
> Anyone watching Sekirei??
> I think this was the best ep of both seasons, they explained everything down...
> ...



LOL yeah I just watched Sekirei too. I would say the subs were right in meaning but wrong in grammar.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

Like translated from chinese using Google translate...
Goo thing i can spot most mistakes, i could watch it raw actually, but i would lose a little specially in complicated conversations like most episode was...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

There are fears of the anime doing things differently from the manga though. Sekirei season 2 is catching up with the latest volume already lol

If they don't do new things, they will just make this season a 12-13 ep long one and make you anticipate for a season 3.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont read all those mangas, so i have no fears, whatever they throw at me ill take it!!
They can do a bunch of battles to stall time for the manga...


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 16, 2010)

djisas said:


> just so you know, i have probably watched 100 times more anime than you, maybe even 200 times, so dont underestimate me...



How the hell do you know how much anime I have watched? Don't be stupid dude, this is no pissing contest. Also I never said anything about you..

However I will say that I have been watching anime since I was about 12 years old and I am now 24, so don't underestimate me either. You can watch a lot of anime in 12 years. 

Stop thinking you're "better" than others.



Cold Storm said:


> All right guys.. We all have different tastes.. Some know of more then others.. Just because we don't have a "list" or that we don't go threw and say all the time "i've watched...." doesn't mean we haven't seen, tried, or even liked it..
> 
> We all have opinions on what is good and what is bad. That's what taste is about. If we liked the same thing, we wouldn't be nothing more then driods..
> 
> ...



Well I like it, but it's not something you connect with. It's absolutely ridiculous. Kind of like watching south park. Do you connect with south park? Not really, it's just something entertaining to watch, and sometimes it's hit or miss.

But like south park, its really enjoyable during the good moments. I have seen a lot of anime but didn't connect with most of it. I like bleach, I don't know why really. I enjoy seinen more than shounen, but maybe its the kid in me that likes some of the shounen series.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> How the hell do you know how much anime I have watched? Don't be stupid dude, this is no pissing contest. Also I never said anything about you..
> 
> However I will say that I have been watching anime since I was about 12 years old and I am now 24, so don't underestimate me either. You can watch a lot of anime in 12 years.
> 
> ...



Well i dont think im better than anyone, at least i think i am equal to them, and well i know i know more about the anime industry than most of users here so i try to share that, thats why im here and to have some fun along the way...
It seems you are no rookie after all, well at least thats what you lead me to think...
Still i wonder if you can precise a number of anime you have watched during those 12 years, im curious now...
I know anime for a long, classic stuff from our parent's time but only after Evangelion back in 96 i started to learn about anime, at least what they had on tv and serious got into it like 12 years ago just like you...
South park is fun once in a while, but nothing i would follow everyday\week or even look up on the net...

On a side note, i never insulted you in any way before (unless i insulted your intelligence with what ive been sayin...) and you are doing it directly, so see if you refrain from doing so in the future, cause its not just you and me here...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 16, 2010)

I still read through every now and then.  I rarely post in this thread though.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

djisas said:


> Still i wonder if you can precise a number of anime you have watched during those 12 years, im curious now...
> I know anime for a long, classic stuff from our parent's time but only after Evangelion back in 96 i started to learn about anime, at least what they had on tv and serious got into it like 12 years ago just like you...
> South park is fun once in a while, but nothing i would follow everyday\week or even look up on the net...



Dragonball introduced me to anime. That and pokemon, even though it was mainly a game and the anime was based on that game. This lead me to watching all the stuff on adult swim, and eventually I started using the internet for all of my anime needs. I remember I downloaded all of the dragonball movies and episodes in japanese because the episodes weren't dubbed in english and put on TV yet in america. This lead me to the preference of subtitled anime. I really can't stand American voice actors. When I watch dragonball/dbz now I just chuckle at how silly it is and how weird it is that I used to watch it. 

I've watched just about every "big" anime series that ever aired. As of now, I'm just looking through different websites and looking for anime with decent reviews or just looks cool. I defintely cannot give you an accurate list because I can't even remember the ones that I found little interest in. There are way too many genres let alone individual anime series or movies for anyone to watch them all. I stay away from hentai and romance stuff. I also don't really like mech anime even though I've watched Evangelion and Gundam and all that, so I disregard a lot of the anime I have watched. 

There really is only a handful that I really have fell in love with. But there are also a lot out there that are new or underground and I just haven't had the chance to watch yet. 

I like Gintama, even though it is kind of like south park in the sense that you don't really care to go out of your way to see all of the episodes, but when you do watch it its enjoyable and you're guaranteed to laugh once and a while.


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2010)

Nah, i wouldn't pick on a 200+ anime from the ground, to much hassle...
DB was the fever of the 90's, adults and kids alike, we had a pretty good dub here but when i watched the original voices i was shocked with some of them...
I never got to like pokemon, id rather watch digimon for example, i hated when they replaced an anime i liked by pokemon...
Are you watching DB kai??

I think you should take a look at my place http://www.animeorb.info/news.php http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202, it might help you out finding new anime, plus i have already compiled ALL the anime that will start from october but thats still a long time...
You should check the finished ones...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 17, 2010)

djisas said:


> Well i dont think im better than anyone, at least i think i am equal to them, and well i know i know more about the anime industry than most of users here so i try to share that, thats why im here and to have some fun along the way...
> It seems you are no rookie after all, well at least thats what you lead me to think...
> Still i wonder if you can precise a number of anime you have watched during those 12 years, im curious now...
> I know anime for a long, classic stuff from our parent's time but only after Evangelion back in 96 i started to learn about anime, at least what they had on tv and serious got into it like 12 years ago just like you...
> ...


I've been watching anime since 1992, when I first saw Fist of the North Star, and I haven't the slightest clue how many I've watched. Hundreds of movies and series I'm sure.

That's still not a measure of knowledge tho. Once you get past a certain point, the number of series somebody has watched is irrelevant to their knowledge.

I never liked Dragon Ball, EVER. I also hated all card-fighting type anime, like pokemon and card captor, from the very beginning. They are all garbage to me. If your anime career started with something like FOTNS/HNK, you can't watch that kiddy stuff. It jades you. lol.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone here follow Seitokai yakuindomo? It is a pretty odd anime.....but somehow i like it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2010)

new boobschool of the breasts highschool of the dead was good.

and by good, i mean so much excessive boob jiggling i couldnt help but laugh.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> new boobschool of the breasts highschool of the dead was good.
> 
> and by good, i mean so much excessive boob jiggling i couldnt help but laugh.



lol....yeah i watched 3 episodes of it and havent bothered with the rest. Story seems good but the whole boob physics is a bit too much. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Does anyone here follow Seitokai yakuindomo? It is a pretty odd anime.....but somehow i like it.



Watching episode 7 now. 



scoutingwraith said:


> lol....yeah i watched 3 episodes of it and havent bothered with the rest. Story seems good but the whole boob physics is a bit too much. lol



Still watching it, but I just scrolled through the latest episodes, but ended up disappointed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I've been watching anime since 1992, when I first saw Fist of the North Star, and I haven't the slightest clue how many I've watched. Hundreds of movies and series I'm sure.
> 
> That's still not a measure of knowledge tho. Once you get past a certain point, the number of series somebody has watched is irrelevant to their knowledge.
> 
> I never liked Dragon Ball, EVER. I also hated all card-fighting type anime, like Pokemon and card captor, from the very beginning. They are all garbage to me. If your anime career started with something like FOTNS/HNK, you can't watch that kiddy stuff. It jades you. lol.



I liked Pokemon, but I watched it in Japanese so I got the more risqué jokes, so it was more fun for me.  The English version is fairly good too, but I refuse to watch beyond the original storyline.  So if Ash has new friends and new clothes, I don't care.  It is really, really, really, repetitive after 3 or 4 seasons.



scoutingwraith said:


> lol....yeah i watched 3 episodes of it and haven't bothered with the rest. Story seems good but the whole boob physics is a bit too much. lol



Booby physics?  Moving up on "to watch list" right after Arakawa Under the Bridge and NHK.

I have a pretty good idea of how many anime I have seen, it is on that list I linked below.  There is some stuff I don't remember well enough to add.  I can't consider myself to have watched it if I don't recall more than a little bit about it.  And I could add the hentai as well, but I don't consider that anime.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2010)

NHK was brilliant


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I never liked Dragon Ball, EVER. I also hated all card-fighting type anime, like pokemon and card captor, from the very beginning. They are all garbage to me. If your anime career started with something like FOTNS/HNK, you can't watch that kiddy stuff. It jades you. lol.



I was pretty immature back then and DB was like the first bit of anime I ever got to see. I liked the intensity and animation although looking back on the series as an adult it really seems silly. It did it's purpose in getting me interested in japanese animation, and helped me get past the initial disinterest.

The only reason I liked pokemon was because the video game was fucking awesome back then. I was like 13 and we all had gameboys at school and whatnot. That game introduced me to jRPGs a little more. Soon after I got into Zelda and Final Fantasy. It should be backwards. 

Sounds really corny but that's the truth. I do not whatsoever like pokemon or dragonball anymore really, but I do still have pretty indepth memory of the series. I miss the feeling of going through the arcs though, it was like an epic journey. 

I like the 10-40 episode anime. It's what I call real anime, anime that is not based on manga. Stuff like Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, GTO, etc. Short but sweet.

I didn't finish Initial D or know if it's even still going, but I enjoyed some of it too, mainly due to me being a nut for racing and automechanics.


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2010)

Do u like horror??
Just reminded of Higurashi, the most gory anime ever made, ive been bugging the guys here to watch it, but they seem scared...


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I liked Hellsing and I like bloody stuff like Elven Lied, but I don't really actively seek series from the horror genre, but I'm definitely willing to give any anime a good shot. 

I kind of like the gore, but sometimes some anime are just so wicked it almost makes you feel bad that you're watching it. So it depends on content I suppose.

I'll check it out. I've seen the sickest shit the internet has to offer, I'm sure I'll be fine.

EDIT: Hmm I guess GTO was first serialized in manga.


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2010)

I think you could take a look at it, higurashi is better than elfen lied, not that much bloody but more suspense and true horror scenes, you can check on youtube for trailers and amv...
There's also Shiki, Shiki has just barelly started with only 6 episodes, but everything about it is great, the animation, the music, the atmosphere, i think the character design is very good, but thats a personal opinion of mine, i know that many dont really like the characters on the anime, but its kinda like higurashi, moe characters on an horror anime that can turn into perfect psycho's the next frame, although in shiki there's no moe at all...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 17, 2010)

@djisas

do you mean the anime Higurashi no Naku Koro ni ???  If so....yeah i have it on my HD. Pretty disturbing anime.


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2010)

That one...
Probably the most disturbing anime...
Hope shiki turns better that Higurashi, i have high hopes...
Also ghost hunt was a pretty good one...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2010)

Dj, I think you need to make "orb" a little bigger in your sig! Make sure you can get more of us over there!

I'll have to look into higurashi. I do like the horror stuff.. But, I tend to laugh at a lot when I watch it... Just who I am.. 


BB86.. Yeah, I never liked South Park.. I do like Family Guy, but I never liked how South Park is... Yeah, there is some funny stuff, but not worth my time to sit down with it.. A lot of "American Anime" I don't tend to care for.. Hell, most of "sitcom" style tv isn't even watched.. I've seen Anime, and went with it.. As for DB... Everyone should know I can't stand it.. Loved it, but now it's being so shoveled down our throats that I don't like it anymore..


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2010)

Well id love to see you laughing while watching Rika stabling her own head or Mio ripping her own nails, well i suppose you would laugh hearing those psychotic laughs...
Have you watched ghost hunt??
Its the best about ghosts, poltergeists and the likes...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2010)

djisas said:


> Well id love to see you laughing while watching Rika stabling her own head or Mio ripping her own nails, well i suppose you would laugh hearing those psychotic laughs...
> Have you watched ghost hunt??
> Its the best about ghosts, poltergeists and the likes...



I most likely would laugh at something like that... i don't know. I'm a little twisted.. "hollywood horror" makes me laugh when I watch it.. Example 



Spoiler



Camp Fear ( I believe it's the right title), when the girl is shaving and then all of a sudden you see that she's shaving her own skin off.. I laughed..


 Even the SAW/Hostal movies made me laugh more then anything.. 

I got Ghost Hunt on the HDD since you said it before.. But, work makes me work to much so Anime has went to the side line  I still need to watch booblish HOTD's new episode..


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

Saying it is _the_ most disturbing anime is a pretty bold statement. 

I'll check it out but it sounds pretty crazy already.

I read the synopsis it sounds like a really gory death note.


----------



## djisas (Aug 18, 2010)

Nah death note wasnt gory at all...
Ill show you what i showed everyone, you might like it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8OyGX39YRo

EDIT:

I have watched The 4 ep prequel OVA of Darker than Black today after having been subbed for a while...
The OVA is what you would expect of this anime, the very same quality that defined DTB...
These 4 episodes do explain all that happened between both stories, what and why happened to Yin and what became of BK-201, it was very interesting to see Yin develop all that much...

I might have to rewatch the entire anime now, i got addicted to it again...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> Nah death note wasnt gory at all...
> Ill show you what i showed everyone, you might like it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8OyGX39YRo
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



I really need to watch the anime.. I put it on my lappy for when I went on Vacation but watched Casshern Sins instead.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> Do u like horror??
> Just reminded of Higurashi, the most gory anime ever made, ive been bugging the guys here to watch it, but they seem scared...



I still say Elfen Lied is more gory.



bigboi86 said:


> I was pretty immature back then and DB was like the first bit of anime I ever got to see. I liked the intensity and animation although looking back on the series as an adult it really seems silly. It did it's purpose in getting me interested in japanese animation, and helped me get past the initial disinterest.
> 
> The only reason I liked pokemon was because the video game was fucking awesome back then. I was like 13 and we all had gameboys at school and whatnot. That game introduced me to jRPGs a little more. Soon after I got into Zelda and Final Fantasy. It should be backwards.
> 
> ...


Some good series mentioned in there. And my comment about BD and Pokemon wasn't in reference to anyone else's tastes. Just a statement of my tastes, and the reason I think they never interested me.



djisas said:


> I think you could take a look at it, higurashi is better than elfen lied, not that much bloody but more suspense and true horror scenes, you can check on youtube for trailers and amv...
> There's also Shiki, Shiki has just barelly started with only 6 episodes, but everything about it is great, the animation, the music, the atmosphere, i think the character design is very good, but thats a personal opinion of mine, i know that many dont really like the characters on the anime, but its kinda like higurashi, moe characters on an horror anime that can turn into perfect psycho's the next frame, although in shiki there's no moe at all...



I haven't seen shiki yet, but I just don't think Higurashi is all that great. Everybody raves about it, but it was boring to me. I felt no attachment to the characters, and the story was too repetitive.



Cold Storm said:


> Dj, I think you need to make "orb" a little bigger in your sig! Make sure you can get more of us over there!
> 
> I'll have to look into higurashi. I do like the horror stuff.. But, I tend to laugh at a lot when I watch it... Just who I am..
> 
> ...



I don't really like South Park at all either. It has it's moments, but I couldn't care less if I see it or not.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Unnatural things like Sky High stayed longer in my head than human killing other human.

Things that make sense is usually not as scary... for me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Things that make sense is usually not as scary... for me.



sense scary as thing make is not me for?



P.S: Moo, i'm a goat.


----------



## djisas (Aug 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I still say Elfen Lied is more gory.
> 
> 
> Some good series mentioned in there. And my comment about BD and Pokemon wasn't in reference to anyone else's tastes. Just a statement of my tastes, and the reason I think they never interested me.
> ...



Elfen lied is more bloody, not really gory like Higurashi...


We all talk based on our personal tastes...

You probably only watched the first higurashi, admittedly it doesn't follow a straight plot, there is no explanation whatsoever of what is going on and you might feel lost, for that there is a second season that presents the solution to every arc dealing with the explanations of the situation, in other words it is the solution to the first series...

Oh my Good, they killed Kenny!!
You Bastards!!


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

HOTD is more bloody and more boobsy. LOL


----------



## Wile E (Aug 18, 2010)

djisas said:


> Elfen lied is more bloody, not really gory like Higurashi...


I still disagree. I mean, just look at the way the secretary's head was unscrewed from her body in the first ep alone.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just started watching Tokyo Magnitude 8.

I haven't watched any this good for awhile.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Just started watching Tokyo Magnitude 8.
> 
> I haven't watched any this good for awhile.



I liked it a lot too. Although, I like watching earthquake documentaries and such as well, so that might have had something to do with it. lol.


----------



## djisas (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting twist in that anime, but admittedly, i saw it coming early in the anime...
The anime makes for a good drama...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

just a heads up to those looking for mecha anime, dont overlook bokurano.

i just rewatched it, and its still as awesome as the first time i saw it.

One of the few animes where the ending DOESNT suck.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

TO-LOVE RU 2!
BAKUMAN!
SORA NO OTOSHIMONO 2!
ARAKAWA UNDER THE BRIDGE 2!
TO ARU MAJUTSU NO INDEX 2!
SAMURAI GIRLS!
STAR DRIVER!
SUPER ROBOT TAISEN!
FORTUNE ARTERIAL!
MM!!


----------



## djisas (Aug 23, 2010)

Lots of good sequels...
Isnt letter bee also airing in fall??
The trailer for samurai girls left me raving for the real deal. i saw some awesomeness there...


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2010)

just finished angel beats, marathon'd it...feels bad man.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 23, 2010)

angel beats is the only anime that makes me cry.
idk why i cried tho..


----------



## djisas (Aug 23, 2010)

Just because it has a little bit of tragedy??
Have you watched some real tragedies like kimiga nozomu eien or clannad or even tokyo magnitude 8.0??


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 23, 2010)

thats why idk why i cried, only the last ep tho..

watched clannad, cried, but dont know whats it all about..

im currently searching for grave of fireflies


----------



## djisas (Aug 23, 2010)

Grave of fireflies??
I can already see a pool of tears surrounding you...
Thats is the most tragic tragedy ever...
You could buy the dvd for cheap, its worth it, any ghibli dvd is worth collecting...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 23, 2010)

nah, i wont buy the dvd
ill look for my friends who have one.

i guess i have a soft heart lol


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2010)

djisas said:


> Grave of fireflies??
> I can already see a pool of tears surrounding you...
> Thats is the most tragic tragedy ever...
> You could buy the dvd for cheap, *its worth it, any ghibli dvd is worth collecting...*



My name is Wile E, and I approve this message.


----------



## djisas (Aug 23, 2010)

Mb i should start buying some Ghibli BD's, when they start doing them...
If i could get some of the older movies in glorious remastered HD quality...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 23, 2010)

ugh, cant wait for it..

but im watching K-ON!! now.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

K-On!!, Giant Killing and Kaichou-wa Maid-Sama will be ending soon. K-On!! will definitely not have a season 3 unless the manga is continued. Giant Killing and Kaichou-wa Maid-Sama would definitely have season 2's (Giant Killing might end after the Osaka match, Kaichou might end after Usui fends off the other guy's advances on Misaki, both of which aren't the end of the manga...).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 23, 2010)

I guess it is time to watch Higurashi


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

You guys have to watch Sengoku Basara 2 

Fairy Tail 43's making sure that the next few eps are very exciting


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2010)

djisas said:


> Just because it has a little bit of tragedy??
> Have you watched some real tragedies like kimiga nozomu eien or clannad or even tokyo magnitude 8.0??



Its rude to judge.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 23, 2010)

djisas is anime extremist fan... so don't take his words seriously [/sarcasm].

Who ever made Angel Beat has absolutely no common senses. The story's setting is too ridiculous _for me_ to accept.

Ex1: I can accept girls such as ones in Gunslinger to hold and shot a gun but not these high school girls.


----------



## djisas (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats an alternate reality where you can turn dirt into weapons, as long you know how it works, sorta like making dreams into reality...
Thats anime, it doesnt need to make sense, just like Haruhi and her Godly powers...

Sarcasm??
Lots of...
I watched the anime, it has some sad moments, specially when telling the history of the ppl down there, but nothing special, really...

Anyone watched HSOTD today??
It was so bloody ridiculous...

Fairy Tail is starting to look better, but i think at lest 2 of those rebel wizards are week, the one gray fought is very week, relying only on his puppets and cheating, otherwise gray would have beaten him...
The runes guy, without his cheat mode i bet he is a weakling...
The bietch, she can blow things up and petrify ppl, she's a more serious threat than the other 2...
I wanna see that bunch get their arses seriously beaten...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2010)

I really liked the first few episodes of Fairy Tail but got so drawn into work, that I haven't grabbed a single one since..

As for HSOTD.. I got two episodes now to watch.. Need to.. lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Haruhi makes a lot of sense.

The common sense i said is not reality common sense. Magic is common sense if you understand what i'm getting at.

Angel Beat, it likes putting up a story and patching it along the way so that it would make sense, but ended up with a ridiculous story. At least that what I saw from the first 5 Eps.  

Index made sense in its own way like any other anime because they have their own rules that make sense in the settings that they created.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Angel Beats suffered because the studio/producers limited it in episode length. The director/original creator "wept" about that, so to speak. Take note that his previous work was 26 episodes long.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 27, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Angel Beats suffered because the studio/producers limited it in episode length. The director/original creator "wept" about that, so to speak. Take note that his previous work was 26 episodes long.



I see. Maybe that's why.

Rozen Maiden is pretty funny isn't it?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 27, 2010)

2nd Eden of the East Movie, Paradise Lost, finally subbed.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> 2nd Eden of the East Movie, Paradise Lost, finally subbed.



it took so long because "this movie is boring as shit", according to GG and DB


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls now has an advance screening of the first episode (like Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~).


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2010)

Im ready to watch it, already got the subs...

Anyone watching shiki??
I think its the best anime this season and one of the best within the genre...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 4, 2010)

djisas said:


> Im ready to watch it, already got the subs...
> 
> Anyone watching shiki??
> I think its the best anime this season and one of the best within the genre...



Yeah, all three guys (doc, monk, young guy) "know" now.

I'm liking it so much I'm reading the manga too, the only one I'm reading lol


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2010)

More than knowing, they already saw it all...
And there's a bad ass anti-hero too, that guy smells trouble...


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 4, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls now has an advance screening of the first episode (like Sekirei ~Pure Engagement~).



I predict another Strike Switch .


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2010)

sigh, i'm watching the commie release of shiki, so its a few eps behind now


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I predict another Strike Switch .



Besides the first scenes, no, far from it. Would be more akin to Sekirei, and some might say "a Queen's Blade done nicely", but we'll see.



Mussels said:


> sigh, i'm watching the commie release of shiki, so its a few eps behind now



Even the translation of the manga is quite slow.


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sigh, i'm watching the commie release of shiki, so its a few eps behind now



Get Umee version, they release friday and have high quality, mb even better than commie...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2010)

I just started Princess Mononoke. Ill post back whever I finish.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just started Princess Mononoke. Ill post back whever I finish.



It's a great movie, period. The fact that it's anime doesn't even matter.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's a great movie, period. The fact that it's anime doesn't even matter.



agreed. awesome movie.


----------



## djisas (Sep 5, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just started Princess Mononoke. Ill post back whever I finish.



The Dark one recommends doing a ghibli marathon and watch as many movies you can!!
Each and every movie is worth an academy oscar...

http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?65 this will help you know a little more...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 5, 2010)

If anyone didn't already know this, Satoshi Kon died on Tuesday of last week.  My his great works of the past always be remembered by those of us that loved his work.  *Moment of silent*

Satoshi Kon, the director of anime movies Perfect Blue, Tokyo Godfathers, Millenium Actress and Paprika, as well as the TV series Paranoia Agent, died on Tuesday, August 24th at the age of 46. (NY Times obituary.) He left behind a rambling but extraordinary document, which his family has posthumously posted on his blog.

http://www.makikoitoh.com/journal/satoshi-kons-last-words


----------



## gentrevino (Sep 7, 2010)

*Anime Fans!*

Check out this new convention coming to South Padre Island, TX

It's gonna be huge man! http://www.banzaikon.org


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sekirei is now bound for an anime-only plot (they've already reached the stage wherein the "great" Ashikabi's from the four directions are about to battle it out, which is where the manga currently is).

Fairy Tail's lining up for an epic conclusion (most probably 2-3 episodes long) with the Laxus - Battle of Fairy Tail arc.

Nurarihyon no Mago would be starting with a major arc next episode.


----------



## djisas (Sep 7, 2010)

fairy tail last ep was very good, Mira Jean got some awesome fight and lucy + leo too...
Sekirei had an unforeseen twist...
Nurarihyon when 720p subs are available...

Bleach: It took one day off from the action to commemorate the manga's 10th anniversary...

New anime pré-airings:

Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls, awesome visuals, cool characters, bewbs and lots of action, did i mention it looks awesome and refreshing??

Tamayura: The whole episode, had a very gentle atmosphere making it very pleasing to watch, the characters looks very good, the choice of cast makes it very interesting with all the different personalities...

If you like photography, then you are ought to love this little anime...

edit: Found this today, mecha and Geass fans alike should be pleased, i suppose...





These seem to be new mecha designs for new code geass gaiden...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Break Blade 2 now with subs!


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 8, 2010)

Those mechs for CG look much better imo then the previous ones, eagerly awaiting air dates.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sengoku Basara 2 ep 10 has a short trailer at the end for one of the Fall mecha anime, Star Driver.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't believe i just finished watching 110 EPs of "Legend of Galactic Heroes".

The end was quite disappoint though.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I can't believe i just finished watching 110 EPs of "Legend of Galactic Heroes".
> 
> *The end was quite disappoint* though.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nov 2010-2011 anime:
Koe de Oshigoto! (Nov 2010)
Mardock Scramble 1: The First Compression (Nov 2010)
Megane na Kanojo (Nov 2010)
Mirai Nikki (Dec 2010)
Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor ~Heaven and Earth~ (Dec 2010)
Sakura Strasse (2010)

Beelzebub (Jan 2011)
Fractale (Jan 2011)
Gosick (Jan 2011)
Deadman Wonderland (Apr 2011)
Freezing (Apr 2011)
Rio (2011)
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 2 (2011)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2010)

CRAP!! K-ON!! last episode is next week!!
T_T 
i dont want it to end..


----------



## djisas (Sep 12, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Nov 2010-2011 anime:
> Koe de Oshigoto! (Nov 2010)
> Mardock Scramble 1: The First Compression (Nov 2010)
> Megane na Kanojo (Nov 2010)
> ...



Nice work...
I have been busy on investigation as well, to build a very complete list of new anime with lots of information that can be seen on "my" site http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?63



AhokZYashA said:


> CRAP!! K-ON!! last episode is next week!!
> T_T
> i dont want it to end..



Rejoice!!
K-On will have 2 extra episodes in the following weeks...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 13, 2010)

and no more after that..
T_T
but i think ill be fine after seeing 2 season of baka test..


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2010)

And sora no otoshimono...
There could be a k-on 3, a college one...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 13, 2010)

djisas said:


> And sora no otoshimono...
> There could be a k-on 3, a college one...



lol yeah they're most probably be going to the same college anyway


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2010)

They all have been admitted to the same college, the one Mugi-chan choose...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2010)

just finished ep 15 of clannad after story...raged hard.


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2010)

Clannad has that effect on ppl...

By the way, anyone watching occult academy??

Unbelievable!!
O.A. takes a complete twist beyond any expectations!!
Its ok to read it, if you watched ep 10 you wont be spoiled



Spoiler



I always knew Mikase was fishy, but that much??
The innocent looking Mikaze, look at what she did to poor bunmei...
And if he hadnt had enough with mikaze, he can taste something different: A date with Maya and then Maya turning from tsundere to yandere...
Maya's dead??
What the hell is going on??
And the vice-principal??
She was suposed to be root of all evil...
Maya's father in the future??
He was suposed to be dead...
A white witch vs a black witch??
Of all things id never expect this...



If you pay close attention to bunmei's face close to the end of the episode, my face was like that the entire episode...
Now i dont know what the hell will happen next...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2010)

djisas said:


> Clannad has that effect on ppl...
> 
> By the way, anyone watching occult academy??
> 
> ...



i wathed like 3 eps. im considering dropping it. will it get any better?


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2010)

Any better??
ep 10 was like a crazy twist were most of what they made us believe is turned upside down...
Its been pretty good...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2010)

djisas said:


> Any better??
> ep 10 was like a crazy twist were most of what they made us believe is turned upside down...
> Its been pretty good...



hmm then ill take it back up after clannad and the last few eps of season 2 of MHS i need to do.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 14, 2010)

Watch Occult Academy!

Although yeah, considering that there was a "consensus" of sorts in random curiosity about her, so I wasn't really that surprised...


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2010)

Spoiler



About Mikan, it was common sense she wasnt as innocent has she looked, but no one expected that much, or chiiro turning into what she did, always thought she'd be the real evil there...
But Maya's "half" end didnt surprise me, i noticed something wrong when she was laying down, it had shoes and maya wasn't wearing any there, i was suspicious there was a plot going on there...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 14, 2010)

Would still love a better ending with Fumiaki and Mikaze lol
Maybe he'll succeed in "converting" her? LOL


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2010)

That or loose his life on the process and something else...
She would suck him dry...


----------



## Techtu (Sep 16, 2010)

I've just finished watching "Death Note" ... It's great! I loved it to be honest although I really did expect 'Light' to win in the end and success in making his new world, can't believe he got busted in the end 

Side note... please someone who's seen the series let me know I'm not the only one who's twisted enough to of expected 'Light' to of won from the start


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2010)

I am twisted enough, or rather i am more evil that the devil, but yeah, i wished for better fate on DN for Light...

I have recently watched 2 great movies:
The first one was eve no jikan, i consider that movie to be a masterpiece, and deals with the relationship between human and machine blurring the line that separates both somewhere along the way, the ending was really great, better than it was in the ova...

The other was Bungaku shoujo, or literature girl, not a masterpiece, but it was a great movie, a good romance story, Aya Hirano should get an oscar for her role as Miu...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Better start with Bungaku Shoujo Memoire then dj


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2010)

I watched the first one already, and the one that came before that...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally started Higurashi now and things are bugging me.  The green haired chick is strapped, but no one seems to notice or care.  I mean they are like 14 to 16 and she goes everywhere, but school with a gun???


----------



## Paintface (Sep 20, 2010)

watched 5 centimeters per second last night in 1080p

definitely the best anime i ever watched, which isnt that many to be honest 

And it also looks stunning.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2010)

Paintface said:


> watched 5 centimeters per second last night in 1080p
> 
> definitely the best anime i ever watched, which isnt that many to be honest
> 
> And it also looks stunning.....



Makoto Shinkai is a fantastic writer/director.. You have 5 Cps, The Place Promised in Our Early Days, & my favorite, Voices of a Distant Star. Their all 3 beautiful works of art in the anime world. I know I go back at lease twice a year to rewatch all of them.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2010)

5 CPS bored me to tears, seriously.


i may be the odd one out there, but i just could not derive any enjoyment from it at all.

i liked voices, so its not just me disliking his work entirely.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 5 CPS bored me to tears, seriously.
> 
> 
> i may be the odd one out there, but i just could not derive any enjoyment from it at all.
> ...



nah, your not out there.. It's the story that I have to watch first when I re-watch them all.. Because it can put you to sleep.. It's that voice that makes it so.. Just a voice of a professor at a college class.. The old ones that talk    like   they  need   to  have   speakers  and   a  mic.

The whole flow of 5cps is just as fast when it starts, as it is in the middle & end.. So, I can see where you are at Mussels.


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 5 CPS bored me to tears, seriously.
> 
> 
> i may be the odd one out there, but i just could not derive any enjoyment from it at all.
> ...



While i agree it had great production values like any Makoto movie, i think its just a nice love story, its wasnt anything amazing for me...
For ex, Eve no jikan the movie was far more enjoyable...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 5 CPS bored me to tears, seriously.
> 
> 
> i may be the odd one out there, but i just could not derive any enjoyment from it at all.
> ...



I wasn't greatly impressed with it too.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fall 2010 Preview by Random Curiosity:
http://randomc.net/2010/09/20/fall-2010-preview/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 23, 2010)

Still watching Higurashi.  Getting predictable, but still different.  The gun is still bugging me.  Now because it is not used, not because no one seems to notice it.  Just seemed like it should have never even be draw into the anime.


----------



## djisas (Sep 24, 2010)

But there are many things worse than the pistol in the anime...
Well each arc is a repetition but with different events and it all makes sense when you watch the second season, where each arc gives a solution to each of the first seasons arc's along with the materialization of a characters that is already in th first season but is never seen...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2010)

djisas said:


> But there are many things worse than the pistol in the anime...
> Well each arc is a repetition but with different events and it all makes sense when you watch the second season, where each arc gives a solution to each of the first seasons arc's along with the materialization of a characters that is already in th first season but is never seen...



That is good to know, but I don't think I will be watching a second season of this.  It is fun to watch the cliche K-on type characters be portrayed as murders, serial killers, and/or getting brutally killed.  There is a weird sense of satisfaction to it all.  Like you said and like I was trying to avoid, there are some very large, very obvious flaws to the presentation, story design, and strange character reaction to certain events.  Each arc is rushed, disjointed, and seem like they want to fit together so badly....but doing so just creates massive plot holes and story inconsistencies.  On the flip, leaving them separate, leaves massive plot wholes that aren't explained well with little to no background for these characters.

It is something different with these character types and I like the bait and switch genre look, but that is about it.  The first story arc was by far the best and creepiest and all the others are failing to measure up.  I feel like she had an orgasm 5 minutes in and is just hanging around to make me feel better.  While that is all fine and good, I just don't think either of our hearts are in it any more and we should just stop.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is good to know, but I don't think I will be watching a second season of this.  It is fun to watch the cliche K-on type characters be portrayed as murders, serial killers, and/or getting brutally killed.  There is a weird sense of satisfaction to it all.  Like you said and like I was trying to avoid, there are some very large, very obvious flaws to the presentation, story design, and strange character reaction to certain events.  Each arc is rushed, disjointed, and seem like they want to fit together so badly....but doing so just creates massive plot holes and story inconsistencies.  On the flip, leaving them separate, leaves massive plot wholes that aren't explained well with little to no background for these characters.
> 
> It is something different with these character types and I like the bait and switch genre look, but that is about it.  The first story arc was by far the best and creepiest and all the others are failing to measure up.  I feel like she had an orgasm 5 minutes in and is just hanging around to make me feel better.  While that is all fine and good, I just don't think either of our hearts are in it any more and we she just stop.



that show has to have the most ass backwards plot direction ever
the first season made absolutely no sense until you watch the second season then the second season makes you sit there thinking alright enough already get to some conclusion already


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is good to know, but I don't think I will be watching a second season of this.  It is fun to watch the cliche K-on type characters be portrayed as murders, serial killers, and/or getting brutally killed.  There is a weird sense of satisfaction to it all.  Like you said and like I was trying to avoid, there are some very large, very obvious flaws to the presentation, story design, and strange character reaction to certain events.  Each arc is rushed, disjointed, and seem like they want to fit together so badly....but doing so just creates massive plot holes and story inconsistencies.  On the flip, leaving them separate, leaves massive plot wholes that aren't explained well with little to no background for these characters.
> 
> It is something different with these character types and I like the bait and switch genre look, but that is about it.  The first story arc was by far the best and creepiest and all the others are failing to measure up.  I feel like she had an orgasm 5 minutes in and is just hanging around to make me feel better.  While that is all fine and good, I just don't think either of our hearts are in it any more and we she just stop.





Batou1986 said:


> that show has to have the most ass backwards plot direction ever
> the first season made absolutely no sense until you watch the second season then the second season makes you sit there thinking alright enough already get to some conclusion already



I hated it.


----------



## djisas (Sep 24, 2010)

But you loved elfen lied for it's straight plot and blood...
Like mentioned, the first season of higurashi makes little sense and seems to lack a plot, that is why they made a second season...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2010)

Higurashi was boring. Still hate it.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! still RAW lol

K-On!! finally subbed lol

Gundam 00 movie still not subbed! RAWR


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2010)

djisas said:


> But you loved elfen lied for it's straight plot and blood...
> Like mentioned, the first season of higurashi makes little sense and seems to lack a plot, that is why they made a second season...



Well I liked Elfen Lied because it explained who these people were; They were depressed, needy, social awkward, and filled with pinned up emotional rage and pain.  It wasn't about the gore for me.  It was a story of how people with super powers would really react to being conditioned by a military to become a weapon.  In every other story it works so perfectly and only love can break their hold to cause the rebellion.  In Elfen Lied, subjecting children to brainwashing, pain, and combat training before they can discern the difference between right and wrong left them all psychologically broken.  The first experiments into a new realm of science usually fail and Elfen Lied portrayed it as such, as all their children either died from the mental stress or developed severe personality disorders.  And while trying to save them from that world is a good natured idea, how would they be able to function in society?  It even provided a foil character who was subjected to much of the same harsh treatment, but raised in society to show counter points as to how each reacts to things.

That is why I liked Elfen Lied.

Higurashi's girls were subject to some very bad moments in life.  A few more than your average child, but always had the village to lean on.  While to lose one's parents in a brutal murder is really rough to live through, they had people willing to help; yet at the drop of a dime they turn into serial killers.  Then we strange stuff does happen like finding out the cute adorable little girl in class and your close friend is murderer, everyone just kinda goes with the flow.  

"Oh, murder you say.  Thats find, no problem there.  Lets play Hide the Evidence game!  Then we can eat lunch in the park."  _Everyone else:_ "Yeah, that is a great idea single male character who's only purpose is to create love triangles."  _Me:_ "Dude, she killed two people, chopped them up into pieces with the hatch she is still holding, and now you are all witnesses.  Oh I get it.  The killer is the only one who is normal in this village and all the rest of you are out of your f%^&ing minds.  Now it makes sense, continue."


----------



## djisas (Sep 24, 2010)

Theres a cause for the serial killing spree, not quite explained initially thought and all most of the cast has had a very bad past, like satoko who is hatted by everyone in the village, Rika doesn't have family, Rena had a nasty past with nasty family problems, even keichi isnt innocent...

I did enjoy elfen lied, i even wrote an extensive review of it... http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?content.7


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 25, 2010)

djisas said:


> Theres a cause for the serial killing spree, not quite explained initially thought and all most of the cast has had a very bad past, like satoko who is hatted by everyone in the village, Rika doesn't have family, Rena had a nasty past with nasty family problems, even keichi isnt innocent...
> 
> I did enjoy elfen lied, i even wrote an extensive review of it... http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?content.7



I may get around to giving season 2 a shot.  during the mean time I just got Nana, Desert Punk, and Ga-Rei Zero in to watch.  I also have a gap to fill by watching season 1 of Gunslinger Girl and I am going to see if El hazard is worth a look.

The weak explanation at the very end was intriguing but still a bit of a cop out.  I guess i will see in the future.  During the mean time I have to put down the Slice of Life and dramas.  Need some action in my blood.


----------



## djisas (Sep 25, 2010)

El hazard??
Thats some really good fantasy stuff!!
Watch baccano if you want some action...


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ga-Rei Zero was good just wish it was longer


----------



## djisas (Sep 25, 2010)

It curious that ga rei zero works as a prequel to the manga, the last scene is where the manga starts...

Theres another good one i watched about the same time as ga rei, Shikabane Hime better zombies than HOTD, and better women too...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 25, 2010)

djisas said:


> It curious that ga rei zero works as a prequel to the manga, the last scene is where the manga starts...
> 
> Theres another good one i watched about the same time as ga rei, Shikabane Hime better zombies than HOTD, and better women too...



I have already seen Baccano! twice.  No need to rewatch again....for now.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2010)

Then check my recommendations on the orb, already mentioned Shikabane Hime which was really good, there's black lagoon which im sure you have already watched, bebop, trigun, etc...

There's some cyberpunk, not sure if you into complicated stuff like many of these, but they are generally very good, some good examples are Ergo Proxy, the classic Ghost in the Shell, Serial Experiments Lain and this is a perfect example, Texhnolyze is a great anime by an even greater artist Yoshitoshi ABe and dont forget Boogiepop Phantom, it might be even better than Lain, and it feature uniques animation techniques...

More in the orb...

Edit: Have you watched baccano's successor Durarara??


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

djisas said:


> Then check my recommendations on the orb, already mentioned Shikabane Hime which was really good, there's black lagoon which im sure you have already watched, bebop, trigun, etc...
> 
> There's some cyberpunk, not sure if you into complicated stuff like many of these, but they are generally very good, some good examples are Ergo Proxy, the classic Ghost in the Shell, Serial Experiments Lain and this is a perfect example, Texhnolyze is a great anime by an even greater artist Yoshitoshi ABe and dont forget Boogiepop Phantom, it might be even better than Lain, and it feature uniques animation techniques...
> 
> ...



Wow, you don't remember me I see.  I guess after I got your IM, we never really talked.  MAL is linked below if you want to see what I have seen so far as I have seen everything you mentioned and most of your recommendation list.  Ghost in the Shell is my favorite series of all time.  I did not like Texhnolyze or Durarararararara, but I may check out Boogiepop Phantom later as well.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2010)

Watch Mahoromatic... Bluray and uncensored versions are out .


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Watch Mahoromatic... Bluray and uncensored versions are out .



There is a censored version???


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2010)

Of course... You can't expect them to show bare boobs on national TVs.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 26, 2010)

Seitokai Yakuindomo is now finished. The new season's about to start!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2010)

djisas said:


> Then check my recommendations on the orb, already mentioned Shikabane Hime which was really good, there's black lagoon which im sure you have already watched, bebop, trigun, etc...
> 
> There's some cyberpunk, not sure if you into complicated stuff like many of these, but they are generally very good, some good examples are Ergo Proxy, the classic Ghost in the Shell, Serial Experiments Lain and this is a perfect example, Texhnolyze is a great anime by an even greater artist Yoshitoshi ABe and dont forget Boogiepop Phantom, it might be even better than Lain, and it feature uniques animation techniques...
> 
> ...


Texhnolyze is an amazing anime. Really, really dark. One of my favorites.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Of course... You can't expect them to show bare boobs on national TVs.



This is Japan we are talking about.  Yes, yes they can, have, and will do again.  It depends on the channel and network's choice.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2010)

That makes my work harder then...

But ill leave you with some less known works for now: Allison & Lillia, while not an amazing anime, it has a very nice story and if you like airplanes all the better...
If you like mecha action, sousei no aquarion is quite good and original...
I see you havent watched Chrono Crusade, it is a great title, a classic with a great story and characters...
D.Gray man, a great shounen anime that spawned for 100 episodes, great characters with a solid plot and lots of action...
Desert punk, its hard to believe you missed this!!
Eden of The East, one of the best, if not the best for many of last year, it is one of the most original titles in a while...
I dont know if you into romance as you mentioned you need some action in your blood, but its hard to miss the Ef tales, they are simply a masterpiece...
As i mentioned before, EL hazzard is great and should keep you busy for a while...
You haven't watched ergo proxy, i wouldn't say it is a great action anime, but being a cyberpunk one, this is a different gem than a normal straight forward action anime...
You watched a girl in Gaea but missed the Escaflowne anime?? While the movie is great, it pales when compared with the series...
Excel saga is a rofl anime, literally, it will make you forget everything when you are watching it...
Fate stay night: Legendary heroes of the past are summoned to fight a bloody game in which the sole victor is granted a single wish, it hardly gets more epic than this...
Freedom, it really doesnt have much action, but it has some cool futuristic bike races, great animation and audio... Its from the creators of AKIRA
Ghost Hunt, again this one doesnt thrive of its action scenes, but instead you will be grabbing you seat and chewing your nails with the suspense and all the ghosts and poltergeists that pop up...
Gunbuster and diesbuster, think of flcl but with lots of space and mecha action and all the craziness, or part of it...
Gunsmith Cats, is a short one with good action and detailed car models, see the shelby cobra 500gt in all its glory, lots of gunfights and action, its almost like an Hollywood movie...
Gurren lagann, more mecha, but gainax did this one and with a big budget, the most cool and orginal mecha designs to date, hot chicks, cool protagonists and lots of action...

This should do for now, tell me if you need more...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

djisas said:


> That makes my work harder then...
> 
> But ill leave you with some less known works for now: Allison & Lillia, while not an amazing anime, it has a very nice story and if you like airplanes all the better...
> If you like mecha action, sousei no aquarion is quite good and original...
> ...



This is fun.

I have Chrono Crusade and Desert Punk if I had not mentioned that.  They will be watched soon enough.

I have seen Gurren Lagann, Fate/Stay Night, Excel Saga, Ergo Proxy, and Escaflowne series (I don't remember enough about it to list on MAL, but I know the characterizations, focus of the story, and some plot points are very very wrong).  I dropped Ergo Proxy and the rest should be listed on their.

Thanks for the other recommendations.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2010)

Lemme guess you found ergo proxy boring??
Some episodes can be very boring but overall it was very good...
Ill add some more:
House of Five Leaves, a samurai anime different from all other with great animation and a very unique set of characters and one of Manglobe's interesting projects...
Kara no Kyoukai or garden of sinners: Stunning animation is the best way to describe this series of movies, there is hardly better, the story is good, strong characters and great action scenes...
Karas: An impressive ova, the animation is awesome and the action stunningly fast, a story about samurai and ninjas in a futuristic setting and the music does a great job with the fast action, great intro and outro songs by rurutia...
KenIchi the Mightiest Disciple, perfect shounen anime about Kenishi a week normal guy who trains with the best masters in the martial arts world to become, the Mightiest Disciple, and of course with power comes those who seek to destroy this power, lots of fist fights for 50 episodes...
Kiba, its another shounen title with 51 episodes, it is very unique in its character design and spirits, you can call it mecha if you wish but it isnt quite so, its a good fantasy anime with some good action thrown in...
The law of Ueki, another 51 episode, another shounen and lots of originality and some the most creative fights...
If you liked noir, you will love madlax, it more of the same, maybe a little better...
It seems your list is missing macross zero, a recent ova with excelent quality, it is the prequel to all the macross universe, you could say its the origin...
You watched mezzo forte but not the anime, basically the anime is all the ova is less the prn...
Seirei no Moribito, visually stunning and fantastically sounding in all its 5.1 glory, it is an awesome fantasy anime with a very strong warrior and very good action...
Mushishi, you cant expect much action in this anime, instead the anime grabs the viewers attention with its fantastic nature and a great story, it is a masterpiece of its time, something that only moribito can come close to...
Mai hime/Otome, they are both very good and with lots of action, they also have a huge and interesting cast of characters...
Aika, lots of action, lots of buts, lots of panties and lots of nudity, hot girls beating hot girls...
Najika is more of aika's juice, more toned down and more extended...
Noein - to your other self, there is nothing like this, and never will; At turns intense, ominous, spectacular, confusing, and even emotional is one way of describing it...

And last for today, is the unique Now and Then, Here and There:"Make no mistake: the light-hearted spirit of the first episode of the timeless classic Now and Then, Here and There  may fool a viewer into thinking it is something else, but it's actually a grim, serious story where a lot of truly ugly things – beatings, rape, torture, murder, massacres, animal cruelty, children being forced to kill, children being killed themselves – happen to undeserving people. It is a story of madness and suffering, a story about how people respond to traumatic experiences, how they can be twisted by them, and about what kind of motivation it takes to get a person to do the unthinkable.

It is also one of the best-written and most emotionally powerful anime series ever made."
Taken from ANN


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

djisas said:


> Lemme guess you found ergo proxy boring??
> Some episodes can be very boring but overall it was very good...
> Ill add some more:
> House of Five Leaves, a samurai anime different from all other with great animation and a very unique set of characters and one of Manglobe's interesting projects...
> ...



You seem to love giving people recommendations.  I found Ergo Proxy to be sloppy and badly directed.  Boring was not the issue.  I like anime that take the time to develop a character through mellow interactions or lighter tone, but Ergo seemed to have forgotten the plot was going on at times.  I was half way through it and still knew very little about what was going on or why?  I will admit I wasn't paying much attention at times, but boring was not my issue.

Now and Then, Here and There.....I will not get into that discussion again.  I still don't think I can post on that site.   Balsa is one of my three favorite female characters of all time.  Own and loved Kenichi, need to finsh Karas, but I moved and never borrowed the second disc from my friend for it.  Noein was very interesting to say the least, but I never could catch it on Ani-Monday so never got enough to list it.  I will get around to that later too.

Unlike most people, I am not looking for recommendations D.; however, I do appreciate you offer some ideas on things to watch.  I have a queue of 12 anime I have in my possession to watch, and some 40 more on MAL to watch after that.  I am an old vet and I just hang out here to see others opinions on various anime.


----------



## razaron (Sep 26, 2010)

kuroshitsuji 2 had a brilliant ending which i completely wasn't expecting. it's seems fairly plausible for another series to pop up or maybe an ova sequel (to the sequel).

who else is reminded of goku and frieza's fight from the bleach manga? 


Spoiler



what with ichigo/goku going super shinigami/saiyan and completely overpowering aizen/frieza.
also i wonder if bleach will carry on with the spirit king as the new villian. because it is a shounen series so it wouldn't be to surprising, although that would suck


 
i just started catching up on anime after having my pc dead since august 12th'ish (my new parts are ""). it seems i had underestimated how many episodes 5 weeks of backlog for over 20 anime could reach.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2010)

Kuro 2 had some interesting twists, that was quite interesting...
Ocult academy still wins the twist of the year award, for completely twisting everything upside down in just a couple minutes...
Dead pc is bad pc, i had an hdd die on me in one morning, latter in the afternoon i was watching anime again after buying a new one @ around 1pm and installing everything again...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You seem to love giving people recommendations.  I found Ergo Proxy to be sloppy and badly directed.  Boring was not the issue.  I like anime that take the time to develop a character through mellow interactions or lighter tone, but Ergo seemed to have forgotten the plot was going on at times.  I was half way through it and still knew very little about what was going on or why?  I will admit I wasn't paying much attention at times, but boring was not my issue.
> 
> Now and Then, Here and There.....I will not get into that discussion again.  I still don't think I can post on that site.   Balsa is one of my three favorite female characters of all time.  Own and loved Kenichi, need to finsh Karas, but I moved and never borrowed the second disc from my friend for it.  Noein was very interesting to say the least, but I never could catch it on Ani-Monday so never got enough to list it.  I will get around to that later too.
> 
> Unlike most people, I am not looking for recommendations D.; however, I do appreciate you offer some ideas on things to watch.  I have a queue of 12 anime I have in my possession to watch, and some 40 more on MAL to watch after that.  I am an old vet and I just hang out here to see others opinions on various anime.


Ergo Proxy, while no epic, is worth finishing. The story is disjointed thru the beginning half of the series on purpose. It's one of those shows that come together at the end. Not to mention, it's one of those that you need to pay full attention to.

Now and Then is another slow starter, but worth sticking it out for, if, and only if, you can get past how fucking obnoxious the main character is. I admit, I have a hard time watching it all the way thru because of him, but it is an excellent story.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Ergo Proxy, while no epic, is worth finishing. The story is disjointed thru the beginning half of the series on purpose. It's one of those shows that come together at the end. Not to mention, it's one of those that you need to pay full attention to.
> 
> Now and Then is another slow starter, but worth sticking it out for, if, and only if, you can get past how fucking obnoxious the main character is. I admit, I have a hard time watching it all the way thru because of him, but it is an excellent story.



I have seen all of Now and Then.  Sorry to say I just don't like it.  I hated the main character for the reason you listed, and several other reasons.  I found a lot of the stuff done by everyone to be completely stupid, pointless, and/or plain foolish.  I spent the entire anime going, "Why the hell would you do that?  That served no purpose."  Everyone in that show irritated me with their unrealistic actions.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have seen all of Now and Then.  Sorry to say I just don't like it.  I hated the main character for the reason you listed, and several other reasons.  I found a lot of the stuff done by everyone to be completely stupid, pointless, and/or plain foolish.  I spent the entire anime going, "Why the hell would you do that?  That served no purpose."  Everyone in that show irritated me with their unrealistic actions.



Yeah, while good, it ranks as one of the most overrated anime I've seen in a long time. I do like it, I just don't think it's the epic it's portrayed to be.

I think the only reason it gets so many rave reviews is because the atrocities revolve mostly around children, and that makes people more emotional.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 30, 2010)

Planzet, a CG 55-minute movie now subbed. I'm watching it right now.

There would be a Sengoku Basara movie next year as well.


----------



## razaron (Sep 30, 2010)

new berserk anime


----------



## djisas (Sep 30, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Planzet, a CG 55-minute movie now subbed. I'm watching it right now.
> 
> There would be a Sengoku Basara movie next year as well.



Planzet, despite its good looks, its awfully bad rated, but because it look good and seems to have a good cast, ill see if its any good...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 30, 2010)

djisas said:


> Planzet, despite its good looks, its awfully bad rated, but because it look good and seems to have a good cast, ill see if its any good...



Not that bad, but not great either. Would just enough satisfy your mecha needs (considering that Gundam 00 is still not subbed, Break Blade takes too long and it's just now that new mecha are coming with the season).

But then only barely. But the CG does look good indeed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Finished Desert Punk and that was a fun anime.  It was over the top, goofy, action packed, with interesting characters.  It wasn't great, but work a watch if you like action comedies.

And I don't know if I mentioned this before, but Planetes was amazing.  One of the best Slice of Life I have seen in a long while.  Kept me wanting more from beginning to end with well developed, dynamic characters.  If I said something about it before, it was worth saying something else.


----------



## djisas (Sep 30, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Not that bad, but not great either. Would just enough satisfy your mecha needs (considering that Gundam 00 is still not subbed, Break Blade takes too long and it's just now that new mecha are coming with the season).
> 
> But then only barely. But the CG does look good indeed.



Well, i dont need mechas to live, so i dont really need a mecha fix to satisfy my needs...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2010)

djisas said:


> Well, i dont need mechas to live, so i dont really need a mecha fix to satisfy my needs...



fine, more mecha for me.

morpha fails at images.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2010)

razaron said:


> new berserk anime



Hey, maybe they'll actually continue where they left off with the first anime.


----------



## morpha (Oct 1, 2010)

page 1: by morpha




page 2: by Tally


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2010)

lol. That is fuckin awesome!


----------



## djisas (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats how it should be if they ever crossed path's...
About the berserk new anime, it will be a side story not a sequel...


----------



## razaron (Oct 1, 2010)

djisas said:


> Thats how it should be if they ever crossed path's...
> About the berserk new anime, it will be a side story not a sequel...



source?


----------



## djisas (Oct 1, 2010)

Anidb, ANN, etc...
I have even watched a pv already...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lihPs4BoDvo&feature=player_embedded
It is produced by famed studio 4c, known for original and impressive animated works...

http://washi.soup.io/tag/Berserk
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2010-09-27/new-berserk-anime-project-launching


----------



## razaron (Oct 1, 2010)

seen the commercials already but it hasn't been announced whether it will be a ova, series, side story etc
also cg zodd looks odd.


----------



## djisas (Oct 1, 2010)

No not yet known, but studio 4c never worked on a tv series, but their works include mostly movies and judging from the footage it might be a movie, just speculating thought...
Im sure further information will be revealed with time...


----------



## razaron (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm personally hoping for hellsing ultimate type OVAs.


----------



## djisas (Oct 1, 2010)

Im not!!
It seems like H.U will never end, they are doing like 1ova per year, i have lost track of it...
But 1/month is reasonable like the new trend nowadays...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 2, 2010)

The new season is upon us! Iron Man (for those interested), Sora no Otoshimono: Forte and P&S w/G now subbed.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2010)

djisas said:


> Thats how it should be if they ever crossed path's...


Ya damn right.


djisas said:


> About the berserk new anime, it will be a side story not a sequel...


That bums me out. I just need to break down and read the manga already. how many volumes are there? I have 1-34. Is that complete?


djisas said:


> Im not!!
> It seems like H.U will never end, they are doing like 1ova per year, i have lost track of it...
> But 1/month is reasonable like the new trend nowadays...



Ditto. Hell, even one every 3 months would've been acceptable. The space between is far too long for HU. I lost interest, tbh.


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Ya damn right.
> 
> That bums me out. I just need to break down and read the manga already. how many volumes are there? I have 1-34. Is that complete?
> 
> ...



Im still collecting HU, if it ever ends i might watch it...

Now about the new season:

Sora Otoshimono: The first episode was rather good, and its starts with a bang: nipples for the first time, its see to believe...
Actually i think they screwed with the op, if someone shares the same opinion, please share... 


Spoiler



Now onto the episode itself, they spend their time visiting their dreams, each very interesting in its own way, mb Sohara's was the most "interesting" and it finishes with the arrival of Astraea...



Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt: If you ever had the misfortune of watching Power puff girls, this is how you would wish it to be like...
Its simply outrageously hilarious and very very dirty, if thats not enough its also very perverted...
Their "angel" transformation actually looked good and rather erotic...


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 2, 2010)

Guys, im know im a little late here but i would like to join the club, im so happy to find an a anime club in my tech favority site that i barely read the first page and decided to ask first.
Can I?
What do i have to do? I understood some of the rules but which are the main ones to get into the club?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 2, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Guys, im know im a little late here but i would like to join the club, im so happy to find an a anime club in my tech favority site that i barely read the first page and decided to ask first.
> Can I?
> What do i have to do? I understood some of the rules but which are the main ones to get into the club?



Nothing really formal. But I guess you have to inform (PM) Cold Storm so he can list you in the first page. Tell him some of your favorite anime/manga as well.

RE: first page. I think onemanga should be replaced by mangafox now...


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Guys, im know im a little late here but i would like to join the club, im so happy to find an a anime club in my tech favority site that i barely read the first page and decided to ask first.
> Can I?
> What do i have to do? I understood some of the rules but which are the main ones to get into the club?



Only 2 important rules: No linking to anime downloads, although you can freely talk about fansubs and groups, just no linking...
second rule is always use spoiler tags when spoiling, ppl get mad @ u for spoiling them...

And no one is ever late for the party...

And have fun, most importantly...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 2, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Guys, im know im a little late here but i would like to join the club, im so happy to find an a anime club in my tech favority site that i barely read the first page and decided to ask first.
> Can I?
> What do i have to do? I understood some of the rules but which are the main ones to get into the club?



Welcome to the NATION. Just make sure to respect everyone's views on anime, and do what everyone, so far, has told you. I need to know your favorites that way I can add ya.




entropy13 said:


> Nothing really formal. But I guess you have to inform (PM) Cold Storm so he can list you in the first page. Tell him some of your favorite anime/manga as well.
> 
> RE: first page. I think onemanga should be replaced by mangafox now...




 Will do when I add Phobias23. I'll be out till tomorrow so won't be able to do anything.



djisas said:


> Only 2 important rules:* No linking to anime downloads, although you can freely talk about fansubs and groups, just no linking...
> second rule is always use spoiler tags when spoiling, ppl get mad @ u for spoiling them...*
> 
> And no one is ever late for the party...
> ...



YEP! hit the nail. I got the spoiler tag "turned on" for a reason. And we don't want the thread locked and banned for torrents!



Wish work wasn't so crazy.. I'd be watching me some anime..


----------



## KieX (Oct 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> [...]
> That bums me out. I just need to break down and read the manga already. how many volumes are there? I have 1-34. Is that complete?
> [..].



Ditto, so badly want a continuation of the story!

Different sites will show different numbers but I believe the latest is Volume 33 - Chapter 315. So I assume you have everything there.

Once you start it will be addictive so make sure you don't have anything else to spoil your time  My favorite manga at the moment.


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Welcome to the NATION. Just make sure to respect everyone's views on anime, and do what everyone, so far, has told you. I need to know your favorites that way I can add ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am now a N.E.E.T. but not a hikkikomori, my last company went bankrupt and i got my arse kicked out and havent got a job yet, so i have all the time to watch anime and play borderlands...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 3, 2010)

That explains a lot, but I am in the same boat D.  I hope things will improve...cause this hobby gets expensive

Current Watch List:
Nana
El Hazard: The Magnificent World
Gunslinger Girl


----------



## Techtu (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd like another tip from some of you guy's again 

I really really enjoyed "Death Note" so much I even sat through the actual movies, which wasn't so good, but anyway's is there anything like the original Death Note anime? the story line and the way "L" went about thing's and puzzled thing's together and such... it really caught my attention


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 3, 2010)

Could someone tell me what this is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6o8i1mrrNg *WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC!* (No pun intended.)

I saw it several years ago and was floored by how epic it is.  I want to buy a copy but I don't know what the heck it's called.

Searching for "Rurouni Kenshin OVA 1" gets me a million different titles like, "Samurai X", "Wandering Samurai" and "Rorouni Kenshin" but never "Rurouni Kenshin OVA 1".  Which one is the name it goes under in the USA?

I'd also like to know if the additional episodes (or OVAs?) are as good as that first one.  My experience with many anime shows is that the first episode is far better than any subsequent ones.

Anyway, help is much appreciated.  Thanks!

EDIT: After looking at it again I think it's "Samurai X - OVA 1: The Motion Picture".  Correct?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I'd like another tip from some of you guy's again
> 
> I really really enjoyed "Death Note" so much I even sat through the actual movies, which wasn't so good, but anyway's is there anything like the original Death Note anime? the story line and the way "L" went about thing's and puzzled thing's together and such... it really caught my attention



Not really the same, but I found Code Geass to have a similarly intelligent and thoughtful protagonist. I watched one right after the other, and they both fit the mood well.



streetfighter 2 said:


> Could someone tell me what this is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6o8i1mrrNg *WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC!* (No pun intended.)
> 
> I saw it several years ago and was floored by how epic it is.  I want to buy a copy but I don't know what the heck it's called.
> 
> ...


It's Samurai X in the US.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here you go!! its in order of prefence.

Series
1-Dragon ball Z 
2-Cowboy Bebop/Black Lagoon
3-One Piece
4-Ikkitousen (i love that ecchi drawings of Yuji Shiozaki)

Films
-Sword of the stranger
-Cowboy Bebop- the movie
-All Lupin III movies


Anyway, I love all anime and I dont critize any of them is just a matter of like.


Id love that the anime of monster hunter orange comes out soon!!


THANX GUYS FOR ACCEPTING ME!!!!!!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Not really the same, but I found Code Geass to have a similarly intelligent and thoughtful protagonist. I watched one right after the other, and they both fit the mood well.
> 
> It's Samurai X in the US.



Thanks, I'm just about to watch the 1st episode now  so I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 3, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Could someone tell me what this is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6o8i1mrrNg *WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC!* (No pun intended.)
> 
> I saw it several years ago and was floored by how epic it is.  I want to buy a copy but I don't know what the heck it's called.
> 
> ...



yep even ani db has it listed multiple times with variations to name centered around Kenshin who is the main character there all the same.
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=animelist&adb.search=kenshin&do.search=search

i just finished watching the series it was so so,
since u watched the ova it kinda spoils the plot of the series but have at it if your interested 
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=90


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Samurai X, do you mean Rurouni Kenshin?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 3, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Samurai X, do you mean Rurouni Kenshin?



Yes, Samurai X is the English name.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 3, 2010)

i enjoy the serie (95 chapter long) and i noticed that there was a change the animation,i mean the drawing, for Ex: in the Lord Shishio saga,the studio improve the animation get some intense nice work. 
the ovas were just oustanding!!


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Have any of you heard about a 3rd season of Black lagoon? 
i look up on google and there were some weird news and images.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 3, 2010)

Bakuman's first episode now subbed, and The World God Only Knows trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUIzq4jdrUA


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I'd like another tip from some of you guy's again
> 
> I really really enjoyed "Death Note" so much I even sat through the actual movies, which wasn't so good, but anyway's is there anything like the original Death Note anime? the story line and the way "L" went about thing's and puzzled thing's together and such... it really caught my attention



No not really, but code geass might be an interesting alternative with an equally eccentric main character...



phobias23 said:


> Have any of you heard about a 3rd season of Black lagoon?
> i look up on google and there were some weird news and images.



The 3rd Barrage is underway, the 2nd VHQ OVA is out and waiting for subs, the first can be easily found...

Phobias, there are better tool for anime which i dunno if u are aware but here's the tip:
www.anidb.com and http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/, none of them hosts anime, so they are safe...
Alternately you can check the orb on my sig down bellow, its my personal forum also very useful...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2010)

WHAT.

black lagoon 3rd barrage? GIMME GIMME GIMME


btw, its anidb.net


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> WHAT.
> 
> black lagoon 3rd barrage? GIMME GIMME GIMME
> 
> ...



+100%

I love that serie, I hope Rock start shooting on this one cuz Revy is always saving his ass


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2010)

+2 DO Want!

Been without a main computer for a while so not kept up with stuff. Any season anime you recommend to catch up with?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2010)

KieX said:


> +2 DO Want!
> 
> Been without a main computer for a while so not kept up with stuff. Any season anime you recommend to catch up with?



i enjoyed angel beats, new and short.


----------



## KieX (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool, will give that a go.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 3, 2010)

Has anyone watched Scrapped Princess? It's pretty good!


----------



## Jansku07 (Oct 3, 2010)

Watched Last Exile and Toradora!. I especially liked the latter one though LE was OK too. I didn't particularly like the ending of LE - otherwise it was solid quality (I think it would've really profited from 720p/1080p).

Watching Monster atm and it's looking good (15/74 eps).


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's Samurai X in the US.



Would this be the movie that the youtube video is from?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000056HOW/?tag=tec06d-20

EDIT: Oh wait, some guy on the Amazon page said: _The Kenshin OVA's (under the American titles "Samurai X: Trust" and "Samurai X: Betrayal")_

So I looked that up and found it here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008G8PP/?tag=tec06d-20

The art style seems to match perfectly with the bit I've seen.  I'm almost certain that it is what I'm looking for.



Batou1986 said:


> yep even ani db has it listed multiple times with variations to name centered around Kenshin who is the main character there all the same.
> http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=animelist&adb.search=kenshin&do.search=search
> 
> i just finished watching the series it was so so,
> ...



I appreciate the links but the episode listings are like Greek to me.  Going through that search thing on anidb.net I did find what I'm looking for (I think):
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=73

Unfortunately I can't find that anywhere else.

Forgive my anime ignorance but in what way did I spoil it by watching the (first) OVA?  The OVA seems to explain itself pretty well and the pacing is disturbingly good for an anime.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 3, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Would this be the movie that the youtube video is from?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000056HOW/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, some guy on the Amazon page said: _The Kenshin OVA's (under the American titles "Samurai X: Trust" and "Samurai X: Betrayal")_
> ...



Thats it.  I own it.  Just get the one on Amazon.

Education:  It is technically the Kenshin OVA which I believe was originally 4 30 minute episodes.  These were condensed down to 2 movies set to be released in America as Kenshin: Trust and Kenshin: Betrayal; however, this was during the time when anime was molded a little too much to fit into American culture so they changed the names of the movies to Samurai X.  The two separate movies never sold well, but got a nice boost when the TV series began to air on Toonami.  To cash in, they recut it into 1 long 2 hour movie and rereleased it as the one you see there (Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal is the best version IMO).

The dub is great, animate is good, and the story is epic.  Little known facts.  This version did sale well, but received bad user reviews because it is nothing like the anime TV series (Takes place during the time when he earned his nickname....when he was ruthless slayer of thousands).  Critics and anime fans loved it.  And Kenshin is not a Samurai, so the title makes no sense.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> +2 DO Want!
> 
> Been without a main computer for a while so not kept up with stuff. Any season anime you recommend to catch up with?



what kind of genre do you like the most??
I suggest you these ones:

sports: Eyeshield 21 
action: Sengoku Basara 1season is out (2nd season is coming out)

or Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 4, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> what kind of genre do you like the most??
> I suggest you these ones:
> 
> sports: Eyeshield 21
> ...



Sengoku Basara's second season is already finished. The movie will come next year.


Watching Star Driver now, My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute is next.


----------



## razaron (Oct 4, 2010)

e-gads the art style for hyakka ryouran is brilliant.


----------



## KieX (Oct 4, 2010)

Jansku07 said:


> Watched Last Exile and Toradora!. I especially liked the latter one though LE was OK too. I didn't particularly like the ending of LE - otherwise it was solid quality (I think it would've really profited from 720p/1080p).
> 
> Watching Monster atm and it's looking good (15/74 eps).



LE is one of my all time favorites. You're right about the ending though 



phobias23 said:


> what kind of genre do you like the most??
> I suggest you these ones:
> 
> sports: Eyeshield 21
> ...



Watched Brotherhood was a big piece of awesomesauce. Was just wondering if this season there's anything out that good. I was expecting BlackRock Shooter and Letter Bee to be out already but not seen them yet


----------



## Techtu (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone know where I can watch Code Geass episode 8 online? 

I've tried pretty much all of the links of the first page and none are loading for me... I'm guessing it's due to me being in the UK and our laws suck.

Nevermind I found a working link in the end


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 5, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE Code Geass (both arcs) as well as Samurai X/Rurouni Kenshin. I'm not going to lie, I shed some real tears when a certain character dies at the end of the OVAs.

Of course, Gundam Wing and Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz are top favorites to include the Cell Saga of DBZ. I also really enjoyed Trinity Blood ! Wolf's Rain is pretty B.A. and I like Bleach as well.

I really need to find something new. I've fallen out of the groove.

Edit:

I can't believe I forgot to include Death Note! One of my all time favorites although I haven't watched the entire series yet 

2nd Edit:

Reason anime became huge in my life...hmmm well I guess it's because I enjoyed daydreaming about one day piloting a huge robot or having Goku-like powers.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 5, 2010)

... with the mention of Death Note, again, I think it's about time I officially joined this club you guy's got going on here  so here it goes... 

Reason anime become huge in my life... Well I'm not sure but the past few month's I've really been drawn in by the anime scene so with that being said here are a few of my favourite's and the very reason I'm now into watching so much anime.

1: Cowboy Bebop
2: Outlaw Star
3: Death Note (Just spent a fair bit of time trying to find the guy from here who recommended me this so I could give him a big thank's but I can't seem to find the post )


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> LE is one of my all time favorites. You're right about the ending though
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Brotherhood was a big piece of awesomesauce. Was just wondering if this season there's anything out that good. I was expecting BlackRock Shooter and Letter Bee to be out already but not seen them yet




mazui did blackrock shooter. its out everywhere, unless you're lamesauce and trying to stream it.


as for this seasons stuff:

My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute: this show could be another haruhi/lucky star/azumangah daioh. it just screams excellence.

Star driver: it looks FABULOUS. (hint: mild gay reference)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i enjoyed angel beats, new and short.



Angel Beats was totally legit.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> mazui did blackrock shooter. its out everywhere, unless you're lamesauce and trying to stream it.
> 
> 
> as for this seasons stuff:
> ...



OH YEAH MUSSELS!!! IT'S SO FABULOUS I MIGHT COSPLAY AS GALACTIC PRETTY BOY IN NOVEMBER 

I will sing out THE VOICE OF YOUTH!!!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone watched the Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works yet ? 

Also havent found any good anime titles recently. Anyone suggestions ?


----------



## 2wicked (Oct 6, 2010)

Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works is a hacked together movie with mostly just the fight scenes from the series and a slightly remade story.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 6, 2010)

2wicked said:


> Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works is a hacked together movie with mostly just the fight scenes from the series and a slightly remade story.



So not the same as the actual series of F/S Night ???


----------



## 2wicked (Oct 6, 2010)

It's like watching Vision of Escaflowne and then watching the Escaflowne movie.
Some parts are the same but its different.
The holy grail thing is the background plot while the main focus is on Tohsaka Rin and Shirou.


scoutingwraith said:


> So not the same as the actual series of F/S Night ???


It uses the same scenes (+ some new 1s) from the series to tell a somewhat alternative story while having the main plot the same.


----------



## razaron (Oct 6, 2010)

the manga, "I am a hero" is awesome. it started of as highly entertaining slice of life (albeit more serious) but by the end of the first volume i was left left in awe. it's only got 1 volume scanlated so far.


scoutingwraith said:


> Also havent found any good anime titles recently. Anyone suggestions ?


out of the current season "MM!", "hyakka ryouran: samurai girls" and "ore no imouto ga konnani kawaii wake ga nai" look to be good so far, so far being 1 episode. the second series to "to aru majutsu no index" also starts on the 8th, if that interests you.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a big anime fan.  Namely Negima, Gunslinger Girl, Elfen Lied and Azumanga Daioh.  I'm pretty much in love with Asuna Kagurazaka and have a lot of memorabilia (wall hangings, figures, companion books, a mousepad).  I don't know exactly why i like it, it's just awesome.

So do I qualify for membership?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 6, 2010)

razaron said:


> the manga, "I am a hero" is awesome. it started of as highly entertaining slice of life (albeit more serious) but by the end of the first volume i was left left in awe. it's only got 1 volume scanlated so far.
> 
> out of the current season "MM!", "hyakka ryouran: samurai girls" and "ore no imouto ga konnani kawaii wake ga nai" look to be good so far, so far being 1 episode. the second series to "to aru majutsu no index" also starts on the 8th, if that interests you.



Just took a look at those and they seem pretty interesting. Also i actually enjoyed watching Toaru Majutsu no index and will watch the 2nd season as well. I didnt know when the 2nd  season started so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm just getting into this whole anime thing.  My favorite series' so far were Cowboy Bebop and Devil May Cry.  I guess I like the whole action sci-fi thing.  

Right now I am working my way through Elfen Lied, and I have to say it is really screwed up.  Lots of gore and nudity, and combined to great effect.  Nothing better than seeing nude women running around killing people amirite?


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

Indeed.  Elfen Lied is probably my second favourite, after Negima.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2010)

From: Shinryaku! Ika Musume 

Recommendations from the new anime this season:
Shinryaku! Ika Musume (Squid Girl)
MM!
Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto 
Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls
Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai (The World God Only Knows)
Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai (My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute)
Motto To LOVE-Ru
Sora no Otoshimono: Forte
Otome Youkai Zakuro 
Yosuga no Sora

And if you want to f**k your mind up sideways, or see American-like animation with mature Japanese themes, Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt (and the MAHOU SHOUJO transformation scene was great, and the ED was good too).


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm just getting into this whole anime thing.  My favorite series' so far were Cowboy Bebop and Devil May Cry.  I guess I like the whole action sci-fi thing.
> 
> Right now I am working my way through Elfen Lied, and I have to say it is really screwed up.  Lots of gore and nudity, and combined to great effect.  Nothing better than seeing nude women running around killing people amirite?



honestly im actually pretty new too.  Not to sound like a complete D-Bag but i used to hate stuff like this. I used to give my friends shit all the time for watching anime. then i was woken up at like 1:30am feel asleep on the couch with my laptop looked at the TV and some anime was on. I ended up watching the episode and when i was done I was like WTF? that wasnt for kids AT ALL. i mean sure it had its immature moments but the underlying theme etc was adult. been trying new things for months now going from one to another as I finish them.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 7, 2010)

entropy13 said:


>



INDEKKSU!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2010)

Been 4 days away and only yesterday started to re-organize things, had like 10GB of anime to download but my fuckin net was caped to 90KB/s, dunno what happened so i left the pc to finish things up trough the night, i think it fixed now, but i dont have much ro download yet...

Watched bleach 291, these past couple episodes were pretty crappy with crappy characters like tousen but its over now and ichigo's back...

Ore no imouto, kirino's more perverted than even I, and thats something, the anime seems to be pretty good...

Tamayura ep 2 - If you like photography or just looking for something relaxing and diferent from the usual moeblob crop, then look no further...

Star driver, new mecha anime from studio bones (bebop, xamd, etc...), first episode was quite good, high quality, refreshing character designs and mecha designs...

Yosuga no sora, its all about incest and hot high schoolers and they wont skip on nudity either, it had 2 endings and some fun extras in the episode...


----------



## razaron (Oct 7, 2010)

kind of disappointed in the world god only knows. was expecting keima to have a cooler voice like lelouchs.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 7, 2010)

razaron said:


> kind of disappointed in the world god only knows. was expecting keima to have a cooler voice like lelouchs.



Exactly.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think Jun Fukuyama would be a better VA. Apparently Keima looks VERY YOUNG in the manga. The anime already made him "older". Jun as Lelouch would make him even more "older".

Besides, Jun's quite busy already. Him and Saori Hayami are in A LOT of the new anime. They're together in MM!, and Jun still have Legend of Legendary Heroes and Nurarihyon no Mago continuing.


----------



## razaron (Oct 7, 2010)

panty, stocking and garter belt is brilliant. its music is brilliant. its animation is brilliant. it's like dead leaves only more (American) cartoonish.


entropy13 said:


> I don't think Jun Fukuyama would be a better VA. Apparently Keima looks VERY YOUNG in the manga. The anime already made him "older". Jun as Lelouch would make him even more "older".
> 
> Besides, Jun's quite busy already. Him and Saori Hayami are in A LOT of the new anime. They're together in MM!, and Jun still have Legend of Legendary Heroes and Nurarihyon no Mago continuing.



in the manga keima's actually very cool and calculative (in an otaku way).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> honestly im actually pretty new too.  Not to sound like a complete D-Bag but i used to hate stuff like this. I used to give my friends shit all the time for watching anime. then i was woken up at like 1:30am feel asleep on the couch with my laptop looked at the TV and some anime was on. I ended up watching the episode and when i was done I was like WTF? that wasnt for kids AT ALL. i mean sure it had its immature moments but the underlying theme etc was adult. been trying new things for months now going from one to another as I finish them.



I used to give people shit about anime too.  Then I watched some and my mind was blown.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## razaron (Oct 7, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> http://imgur.com/UVqFS.jpg



twas good. twas very good.
can't wait til an ost for it comes out.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2010)

razaron said:


> twas good. twas very good.
> can't wait til an ost for it comes out.



The music was fantastic in that!  I just watched it!  The animation style was not my thing.  There was that one scene above where it was ok, but otherwise, meh.


----------



## razaron (Oct 7, 2010)

by animation i meant how everything moves not art style, my bad on the bad wording.

also it seems the manga to bleach wont be finishing. wonder if it'll end up "meh".


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Guys just got these series, wich one you recommend me to start.

angel beast
dogs
getbackers
ichiban ushiro no daimaou ( I saw 1st chapter and wow nice ecchi)
requiem for the phanthom

 Any suggestion about new series involving live action-weapons-ecchi-good story??


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

Angel beast was good, but to me, I loved watching Getbackers. The series was worth the watch and funny at times to watch. Plus has characters that just stick out at ya.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn, I'm so out of touch with Bleach right now...I haven't watched since the end of the Ulquiorra and Ichigo battle.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 8, 2010)

Guys, It's Angel Beats not beasts....


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Guys, It's Angel Beats not beasts....



But I like beasts.. lol.. I'll wake up tomorrow.. I swear.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 8, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Damn, I'm so out of touch with Bleach right now...I haven't watched since the end of the Ulquiorra and Ichigo battle.



+1 , and I dont know from where ichigo keeps increasing his battle power
I mean Naruto (clan uzumaki,training a lot, lot of chakra,kyubi) , DBZ(goku saiyan,warrior class,more fights more damage stronger and mighty) , even Luffy trained hard. Ichigo= nonsense power?? :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm just getting into this whole anime thing.  My favorite series' so far were Cowboy Bebop and Devil May Cry.  I guess I like the whole action sci-fi thing.
> 
> Right now I am working my way through Elfen Lied, and I have to say it is really screwed up.  Lots of gore and nudity, and combined to great effect.  Nothing better than seeing nude women running around killing people amirite?



You are, indeed, rite, good sir. Thus my avy. 

For classics, you also need to check out Ghost in the Shell (movies and the series), Neon Genesis Evangelion, and Hellsing.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> yeah nude girls and deadly action
> Oh god Id love more action in Ikkitousen!!!
> 
> View attachment 38283



Just a heads up, i would delete that if I were you. It's against the rules.

I don't really like Ikkitousen. I'll take a good story line over fanservice. A good story line *WITH* fan service is always a bonus tho. lol.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just a heads up, i would delete that if I were you. It's against the rules.
> 
> I don't really like Ikkitousen. I'll take a good story line over fanservice. A good story line *WITH* fan service is always a bonus tho. lol.



my bad,sorry 
thanx dude i will follow the rules, i went out crazy when i read "nudes and killling"

I know ikkitousen hasnt a good history , just is that im a fan of that draw.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't worry. Boobs and violence always get my attention too. lol.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Angel beast was good, but to me, I loved watching Getbackers. The series was worth the watch and funny at times to watch. Plus has characters that just stick out at ya.



Getbackers Number#1 in my month list.


----------



## djisas (Oct 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Don't worry. Boobs and violence always get my attention too. lol.



The new samurai girl anime that has just started, picks ikkitousen and queen blade and throws them into bag, quality wise its awesome, great animation and originality with the art and bewbs too...


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You are, indeed, rite, good sir. Thus my avy.



Yes indeed.  Elfen Lied is epic.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 8, 2010)

You can say that "Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls" is Sengoku Basara's sequel lol

They'rs mostly descendants of the characters in Sengoku Basara anyway lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2010)

I added Red_Mechine and phobias23 to the list.

I updated CCCP beta to show that 9/25 is the most recent.

if there is anything else, please PM me.. I got a lot of things going on with work so it's hard to go threw here and get stuff. PM and I'll make sure when I get home.


----------



## djisas (Oct 8, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> You can say that "Hyakka Ryouran: Samurai Girls" is Sengoku Basara's sequel lol
> 
> They'rs mostly descendants of the characters in Sengoku Basara anyway lol



They are all based on famous characters from the waring states era in japan, lkkitousen on the other hand is loosely based on the romance of the 13 kingdoms and China's legendary heroes like ecchi anime koihime or more dark, violent and faithful souten Kouro...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 8, 2010)

You mean Romance of the 3 Kingdoms? 

Although there was a 12 Kingdoms period in China as well, there was no novel associated with it.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 8, 2010)

Cheers for adding me.  I also have the Elfen Lied and Infinite Ryvius mangas.


----------



## djisas (Oct 8, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> You mean Romance of the 3 Kingdoms?
> 
> Although there was a 12 Kingdoms period in China as well, there was no novel associated with it.



just 3?? 
Seems i did a little mistake there...



Red_Machine said:


> Cheers for adding me.  I also have the Elfen Lied and Infinite Ryvius mangas.



Watched and loved Ryvius anime...


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, I thought it was cool, too.  Tho had to wait nearly two years to finish watching it.  I bought 1-4 while I was in the States, but only managed to import 5 & 6 a long time later.


----------



## djisas (Oct 8, 2010)

I think you should watch stellvia of the universe, its also a sci fi space anime, i watched it around the same time i did and it was also a great anime...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 9, 2010)

Shin from the anime/manga Nana is now my hero.  Truly badass.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have lost track of that manga. Is the manga still running?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 9, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I have lost track of that manga. Is the manga still running?



Yeah, still ongoing.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 9, 2010)

djisas said:


> The new samurai girl anime that has just started, picks ikkitousen and queen blade and throws them into bag, quality wise its awesome, great animation and originality with the art and bewbs too...



Thanx for the preview!
Im going after it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2010)

djisas said:


> I think you should watch stellvia of the universe, its also a sci fi space anime, i watched it around the same time i did and it was also a great anime...



Not a bad anime. Characters feel a bit generic. Worth watching, but not an epic by any means.


----------



## morpha (Oct 9, 2010)

...keep dreaming unit01....


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2010)

I goddamn love Evangelion. I would so own those if I were into collecting toys of any kind.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 9, 2010)

Everyone should checks out Yosuga no Sora.


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2010)

Uncensored twincest for the win!!
If thats not enough there's plenty other girls, uncensored too...
And we not talking about hentai here, but a regular tv anime...


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 9, 2010)

djisas said:


> Uncensored twincest for the win!!



Oh hells yes!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks but no thanks.  I think I am good.


----------



## razaron (Oct 10, 2010)

"Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan" is a beautiful manga. it's about a bittersweet love story between a woman that has attempted suicide several times and a man that is a deathrow inmate.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 10, 2010)

That sounds depressing.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 10, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Everyone should checks out Yosuga no Sora.



Ive found nice pics, but i dont get nuts with loli draws. Im more of adult ecchi draws . 
Anyway great choice for those who love lolis.
-----------------------------------------
Does anyone knows if monster hunter orage -the manga- is gonna be animated?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm sure you haven't seen "loli".


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Ive found nice pics, but i dont get nuts with loli draws. Im more of adult ecchi draws .
> Anyway great choice for those who love lolis.
> -----------------------------------------
> Does anyone knows if monster hunter orage -the manga- is gonna be animated?



I never heard about such title, so likely not in the next 6 months...


----------



## razaron (Oct 10, 2010)

from "ciguatera", that face is priceless.


Spoiler


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, that face is.. lol.. PM me manga sites and I'll add them to the op.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't get into Code Geass... too much fighting in those machines they call "Knightmares" or whatever, the story line is fine, and I can somewhat see why the main characters reminds some of you of "L" from Death Note, which is what I asked for, so once again is there anything along these lines, just with a little less fighting in machines?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2010)

what kind of weirdy doesnt like mecha?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?one!!!?????!?!?Eleventy!?!?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what kind of weirdy doesnt like mecha?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?one!!!?????!?!?Eleventy!?!?





I'm just not in the mood for watching that kind of stuff lately, I really enjoyed Death Note and would love for something just like that, I know that's not going to happen but still, doesn't stop me from wanting at this moment in time


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 11, 2010)

djisas said:


> I never heard about such title, so likely not in the next 6 months...



dude, that manga is based in Monster Hunter- a rpg PSP game(awesome game).
it has more than 10 chapters out already.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 11, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I'm just not in the mood for watching that kind of stuff lately, I really enjoyed Death Note and would love for something just like that, I know that's not going to happen but still, doesn't stop me from wanting at this moment in time



Well that is hard because nothing is really like Death Note.  I mean, you can read the manga and be disappointed at the face it shots its load way too early.

What about the story did you like so much that want to see more of?  Was it the drama, the suspense, the pragmatic hero, the whole good intentions may lead to disaster, the tone, etc.

All we got is "I don't want to see mechs"

Monster:  Should be similar in tone and suspense.  I personally thing the series is too long and I didn't like it....but I will not say why because it most like will not bother you.

Darker than Black:  The lead character is also very pragmatic.  He will do whatever is needed to achieve his goal.  That includes anything from torcher, murder, being a traitor, etc.

Kino's Journey:  The only thing they have in common are the morally ambiguous questions that don't really have a right or wrong answer.  It is thought provoking, well animated, very well dubbed, and honestly the only anime I have mention that I honest think is good.  I don't know your taste, but if you want to see something intelligent that will keep you thinking, this is for you.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well that is hard because nothing is really like Death Note.  I mean, you can read the manga and be disappointed at the face it shots its load way too early.
> 
> What about the story did you like so much that want to see more of?  Was it the drama, the suspense, the pragmatic hero, the whole good intentions may lead to disaster, the tone, etc.
> 
> ...



I enjoy a lot Darker than black 1st season and right now im goona start the 2nd.

I never reject a good mecha anime, never!


----------



## djisas (Oct 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what kind of weirdy doesnt like mecha?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?one!!!?????!?!?Eleventy!?!?



Me!!
I am a Gundamn Hatter!!


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 12, 2010)

djisas said:


> Me!!
> I am a Gundamn Hatter!!



you really hate mecha!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well that is hard because nothing is really like Death Note.  I mean, you can read the manga and be disappointed at the face it shots its load way too early.
> 
> What about the story did you like so much that want to see more of?  Was it the drama, the suspense, the pragmatic hero, the whole good intentions may lead to disaster, the tone, etc.
> 
> ...




The story was keeping me watching upto the 10th episode, so yes it did keep me wanting to see me more of, what draws me is the suspense & the good intentions may lead to disaster lead is great for me, really draws me in too 

Fair point, I haven't really gave you guy's much to go on, but that is partly due to me not being too sure what I like myself, I'd of thought mecha would of been suited to me since I could watch things like transformers (the movie) and StarShip Troopers and other such classic's (IMO) time and time again, but for anime it's just not 100% for me. Quite strangely, so far from what I know/have seen, what I hate in movies is what I like in animie and vice versa.

Darker than black & Kino's Journey sound quite good from your discription I'll watch an episode of one or the other shortly


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2010)

djisas said:


> Me!!
> I am a Gundamn Hatter!!



I r 2!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not all mecha's are Gundam though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Not all mecha's are Gundam though.



Robotech/Macross.. gunXsword.. Escaflowne... Lots more then Gundam.. Just Gundam is damn popular..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2010)

djisas said:


> Me!!
> I am a Gundamn Hatter!!



I will not defend Gundam as it is can get very predictable (Especially UC) and some series were down right bad.  Just plan bad.  I will also not point out that Gundam Wing was made for girls and the fan boys of that series can suck it cause I am right.  I hate Gundam Wing.

Setting that all aside, I like some of the Gundams.  Especially those with truly deep stories and not the "Good vs. Evil" BS.  I will stand by the follow Gundam as good anime even if you don't like mech anime.

Gundam 00 (The Best by far IMO.  Thank you for realistic reason for the BS we normally get)
Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory
Mobile Suit Gundam

Mayve F91 since it is The Empire Strikes Back with Gundams 

And a HAIL ZEON! for Yoshiyuki "Kill'em all" Tomino


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will not defend Gundam as it is can get very predictable (Especially UC) and some series were down right bad.  Just plan bad.  I will also not point out that Gundam Wing was made for girls and the fan boys of that series can suck it cause I am right.  I hate Gundam Wing.
> 
> Setting that all aside, I like some of the Gundams.  Especially those with truly deep stories and not the "Good vs. Evil" BS.  I will stand by the follow Gundam as good anime even if you don't like mech anime.
> 
> ...



as a mecha fan more than a gundam fan, i can seriously agree with you for saying gundam 00 is one of the best.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2010)

All hail OPPAI!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gundam 00 movie STILL not subbed LOL

Currently downloading Gundam Unicorn's first ep, my one Blue-Ray download thus far. It's 2nd ep (out of 6) would air on the 30th.


And Fairy Tail now being dubbed, lol


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 12, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> all hail oppai!



hail!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2010)

name me some good anime to get in HD, i just got unlimited download broadband here (yeah, its a big thing for aussies) and want to anime it up


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 12, 2010)

Gunslinger Girl 1 & 2.  There's plenty of others, but it's all I have.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2010)

Eva 1.11 & 2.22

Check out Thora...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Eva 1.11 & 2.22
> 
> Check out Thora...



hmmm i think i have them in 720p, i should get 1080s


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gundam Unicorn's first ep (in my case I'm only getting the 720p though)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2010)

already got the EVA's and unicorn in 720p, eva 2.22 in 1080


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

FMA: Brotherhood!

BTW, Welcome to the world of Unlimited Mussels!


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> you really hate mecha!



Truth is, i have watched more mecha than mb many of you who have watched mostly gundamn (not talking about meach die-hard fans...)
I watched Macross, gun-x, basquash, eva, Code geass, cybuster (yuck), dai-guard, gunbuster and diebuster, etc...
But that doesnt mean i like mecha, im currently watching star driver, somewaht cliché, but still fun...


Mussels said:


> name me some good anime to get in HD, i just got unlimited download broadband here (yeah, its a big thing for aussies) and want to anime it up



Sky crawlers, it should look epic in a big screen, miyori no yori, thats really good too, gunbuster + diesbuster, fate stay night unlimited blade works, summer wars, any makoto shinkai movie, every ghibli hd movie, escaflowne the movie, freedom from akira's creators, etc...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2010)

Just get the anime we all recommend and love in HD if possible.  Some of the transfers are not that good, but most end up better than the original.

In HD, Seirei no Moribito, Gundam 00, Claymore, Summer Wars, Ghost in the Shell SAC, Ghost in the Shell 2.0, Linebarrels of Iron (I hear it has a more unique twist on mecha), and Macross Frontier.  I don't actually like Macross Frontier that much, but I saw it in HD and the level of detail they put into it is stupid high.


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2010)

Dont forget innocence, it looks gorgeous in hd...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

djisas said:


> Dont forget innocence, it looks gorgeous in hd...



All of the Ghost In the Shell movies look great in HD! 

Appleseed and the second one! I loved the second 1 in HD!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

djisas said:


> Sky crawlers, it should look epic in a big screen, miyori no yori, thats really good too, gunbuster + diesbuster, fate stay night unlimited blade works, summer wars, any makoto shinkai movie, every ghibli hd movie, escaflowne the movie, freedom from akira's creators, etc...





djisas said:


> Dont forget innocence, it looks gorgeous in hd...





Cold Storm said:


> All of the Ghost In the Shell movies look great in HD!
> 
> Appleseed and the second one! I loved the second 1 in HD!



so ignoring what i already have, my to-get list:

Sky crawlers, miyori no yori, gunbuster + diesbuster

escaflowne i have but havent seen, i'll put that on the watch list.

by innocence, you mean GITS innocence?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, GITS Innocence. 

Of course you'd have both Gun and Die Buster.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, GITS Innocence.
> 
> Of course you'd have both Gun and Die Buster.. lol



no no, you got it backwards: i have everything BUT die/gunbuster


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no no, you got it backwards: i have everything BUT die/gunbuster



No, no.. I mean you have that on the list... of things to get..


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 13, 2010)

So far ive got
720-
Spice and wolf 1/2
Canaan
Sora wo kakeru
FMA:B
Railgun
Index
Angel Beats
Code Geass
Ookami Kakushi
Darker Than Black

1080-
Bakemonogatari
Clannad
GITS:SAC
Macross Frontier-Awesome Visuals
Gundam 00

One of the main reasons i like bakka 720/1080 are tags
Thora does a lot of 1080 releases


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> No, no.. I mean you have that on the list... of things to get..



lettuce commence our fail english session!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lettuce commence our fail english session!



Can a mussel eat lettuce? 

I got one you might not have..


Summer Wars


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Can a mussel eat lettuce?
> 
> I got one you might not have..
> 
> ...



lol if you hunt back in this thread, i was yelling at people telling them to get it


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lol if you hunt back in this thread, i was yelling at people telling them to get it



I know it was.. You and binge both! but, do you have it in 1080?


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 13, 2010)

Damnit mussels you sent me on a 1080 spree, its amazing how small 1Tb is good thing these green drives are cheap


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Damnit mussels you sent me on a 1080 spree, its amazing how small 1Tb is good thing these green drives are cheap



yeah 1TB is pretty small these days








i've got two more drives unplugged atm as well (1TB's)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah 1TB is pretty small these days
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101013/Capture045.jpg
> 
> ...



God damn.....talk about having a huge space. I know i will be soon buying 2x1Tb as well. >_> Have a crap load of anime and movies that i need space for.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> name me some good anime to get in HD, i just got unlimited download broadband here (yeah, its a big thing for aussies) and want to anime it up



Freedom, Gin'iro no Kami no Agito (Also known as Origin: Spirits of the Past), all the GITS out there.


If you want to get really out of hand, look for Elitist Fags. They up entire BD isos. I grabbed their evangelion 2.22 iso so that I could do my own rip, as I wasn't happy with the rips out there.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 13, 2010)

djisas said:


> Truth is, i have watched more mecha than mb many of you who have watched mostly gundamn (not talking about meach die-hard fans...)
> I watched Macross, gun-x, basquash, eva, Code geass, cybuster (yuck), dai-guard, gunbuster and diebuster, etc...
> But that doesnt mean i like mecha, im currently watching star driver, somewaht cliché, but still fun...



I watched a lot of mecha too dude and what i really look for is for a great history and new awesome mecha designs.Is just ive got that idea of a kind of grudge in the way you said: Im a gundam hater!.
But if you have taste some mechas anime its a matter of likes.

-my first mecha anime was Voltus V


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't know if you'd say Guyver was a Mech anime or not... But, that was the first ANIME ever for me...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hmmm, I don't know if you'd say Guyver was a Mech anime or not... But, that was the first ANIME ever for me...



the remake is fucking awesome - they redid the audio and video without touching the plot, a true remastering.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the remake is fucking awesome - they redid the audio and video without touching the plot, a true remastering.



I know! I couldn't believe how well they redid it. I just was jaw dropped on the first episode.. After that it was glued the whole way threw.. I think first anime I went from 1 to end without stopping to sleep!


----------



## djisas (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so ignoring what i already have, my to-get list:
> 
> Sky crawlers, miyori no mori, gunbuster + diesbuster
> 
> ...



Made a mistake there: Its Miyori No Mori, its kind like a ghibli movie but not made by them...
speaking of ghibli, ponyo is a marvel of life and color, a little childish but pleasant to watch...
fantastic children VII, awesome cgi visuals worth watching on a big screen...



Mussels said:


> yeah 1TB is pretty small these days
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101013/Capture045.jpg
> 
> ...



Full HD will eat our hdds like mad...
I usually delete most of the stuff i watch and only store a couple of BD rips of movies and some series...
I also have an unplugged 1TB, for now is only backing up crucial stuff....






Wile E said:


> Freedom, Gin'iro no Kami no Agito (Also known as Origin: Spirits of the Past), all the GITS out there.
> 
> 
> If you want to get really out of hand, look for Elitist Fags. They up entire BD isos. I grabbed their evangelion 2.22 iso so that I could do my own rip, as I wasn't happy with the rips out there.



Giniiro looks superb...
Also look for Niizk, they got some high quality rips too...



phobias23 said:


> I watched a lot of mecha too dude and what i really look for is for a great history and new awesome mecha designs.Is just ive got that idea of a kind of grudge in the way you said: Im a gundam hater!.
> But if you have taste some mechas anime its a matter of likes.
> 
> -my first mecha anime was Voltus V



Mine was tranformers, before i even knew what anime is...


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys i decided to start with GetBackers but i watched the first 4 chapters of Requiem for the Phantom and this kind of anime is what i was expecting since i finished black lagoon.
by the way i got myself hooked up with that Ova: Robertas blood trail.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just realized im not part of the club 

Ok so reason why i love anime is mostly to blame on Ghost in The Shell, Evangelion and Akira watched them back in the day and it peaked my interest.
Secondly there's nothing good on tv and i have alot of time to kill.

Favs so far besides the above 3
Black Lagoon 
Elfin Lied
Rurouni Kenshin
Blood +
Genshiken
Railgun/index


Anyone got watch Hakuouki yet i watched a few ep's wondering if its worth my time


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> I just realized im not part of the club
> 
> Ok so reason why i love anime is mostly to blame on Ghost in The Shell, Evangelion and Akira watched them back in the day and it peaked my interest.
> Secondly there's nothing good on tv and i have alot of time to kill.
> ...



seen the new eva remakes? very shmexy


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 14, 2010)

ive seen them but not watched them they will likely be the first thing i buy when i get a blue ray player.
I watched the originals when they where fresh and more recently renewal, the directors cuts of 21-24 and the End of Evangelion which was awesome btw.

funny you should bring eva up, my current wallpaper  edit: tpu size limit fail


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Anyone got watch Hakuouki yet i watched a few ep's wondering if its worth my time



Hakuouki's story is quite good, albeit initially confusing. Haven't seen any subs for the second season yet though.


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Hakuouki's story is quite good, albeit initially confusing. Haven't seen any subs for the second season yet though.



Truth, 2 ep into the new season and no subs yet...

Mussels, i forgot this twice already but not a third one, Eve no Jikan the movie, the best movie i watched in recent time, simply awesome...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> ive seen them but not watched them they will likely be the first thing i buy when i get a blue ray player.
> I watched the originals when they where fresh and more recently renewal, the directors cuts of 21-24 and the End of Evangelion which was awesome btw.
> 
> funny you should bring eva up, my current wallpaper  edit: tpu size limit fail
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/MthcSephiroth/1283712936872.jpg



Nice. My current wall:


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 15, 2010)

lol my wallpaper is still Sekirei, although I'll be making it from a current season anime soon ( I'll go check konachan now lol)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 17, 2010)

Nvm


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thora's bluray version of Time of Eve is out...

I have watched both the web series and bluray version... really good.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Thora's bluray version of Time of Eve is out...
> 
> I have watched both the web series and bluray version... really good.



no idea what that is, but the thora release just made it into my queue.


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2010)

Didnt you read my post a few posts back??
Eve no Jikan is the movie i watched recently, i watched coalgrils oversize raw sometime ago, Thora's been to slow lately...
Edit: Just watched Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works, it all the anime story crammed up in 105m but every even has a different ending, its a 2nd route and its bloodier than ever reaching epic proportions with the final battle...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use English title because it's easier to read and remember...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wish they make a 2nd season for Guyver,what i loved about the anime remake is that it goes even further than the OVA.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wish they make a 2nd season for Guyver,what i loved about the anime remake is that it goes even further than the OVA.



Yeah, I'm the same way.. It seem to go with how the Live action movies ended the second one.. It left everything WIDE open to have more.. To me, yes to me only, I thought the live action movies were good.. The first one was a bit better then the second one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 17, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way.. It seem to go with how the Live action movies ended the second one.. It left everything WIDE open to have more.. To me, yes to me only, I thought the live action movies were good.. The first one was a bit better then the second one.



Actually the 2nd live action film got a re-mastered for the japanese release which has the OVA guyver music and some 1-5 minute additional scenes in various parts of the film.
It was actually really good,much better than the original.
Heres link which has it with the japanese release part 1/13:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyqrwrFbNhY


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2010)

djisas said:


> Didnt you read my post a few posts back??
> Eve no Jikan is the movie i watched recently, i watched coalgrils oversize raw sometime ago, Thora's been to slow lately...
> Edit: Just watched Fate/Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works, it all the anime story crammed up in 105m but every even has a different ending, its a 2nd route and its bloodier than ever reaching epic proportions with the final battle...



Well, the manga for Fate/Stay Night is a branching system.  I don't know the details, but apparently you as the read gets to pick 1 or 2 decisions at the end of certain volumes.  This will tell you which one of the next volumes you are suppose to buy to continue the story you chose.  Unfortunately, I am not sure if that is correct or not.

What I do know is Fate/Stay Night has at least 3 stories based on how Emiya responds mainly Rin's help.  The original anime is the "good" ending and Unlimited Bladeworks is the "Bad" ending.  The manga and anime are more like an RPG with multiple endings and varied story arcs based on player interaction.

In personal news, I just finished Nana and I was damned impressed.  This is going to be one of the manga I actually read unless Mad House stops sucking and work on the second season.


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2010)

You are right, this movie is based on the novels second route...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like the third entry to media rentals as they exist now (Netflix and Red Box) are going to be just for us.  Rare Flix kiosks will feature....well anime for $1 or $2 a night rentals brought to you by Media Blasters......who I thought was out of business.

http://mediablasters.mydvdkiosks.net/member/home

http://mediablasters.mydvdkiosks.net/member/searchMoviesByGenre?searchType=genre&searchKey=Anime


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats nice for us ppl, i think...
I sure wouldn't mind renting some bd's on the weekend...

Speaking of BD, BL Roberta's Blood Trail 2 out, no action but there's some Revy's bewbs...


----------



## razaron (Oct 18, 2010)

fate/stay night is based on a game like clannad, which has three routes (excl bad ends) the series follows the boring first route called "fate" (but moe sabre makes up for it), the movie follows the second route called "unlimited blade works" and i am yet to play the third route called "heavens feel". i highly recommend this game tis a very good story.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 18, 2010)

From the little I know about Fate/Stay Night, I'm still wondering why a "contemporary" of sorts, Princess Waltz, never got animated, when it's arguably equal to it. 

Although for all intents and purposes there's only one ending and the variations are with the princess the protagonist chooses.


And razaron made the 6,000th reply in this thread (post #6,001 because the first one is included in "posts").


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> From the little I know about Fate/Stay Night, I'm still wondering why a "contemporary" of sorts, Princess Waltz, never got animated, when it's arguably equal to it.
> 
> Although for all intents and purposes there's only one ending and the variations are with the princess the protagonist chooses.
> 
> ...



Razaron did make it! Woot! Still kicking we are!! 

Man, I gotta finish up on HSOTD.. I'm a few away from 13.. lol


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Razaron did make it! Woot! Still kicking we are!!
> 
> Man, I gotta finish up on HSOTD.. I'm a few away from 13.. lol



HSOTD would most likely have another season if someone sponsors it. You will see why in the ending. 

Also Black Lagoon: Robertas trail is out ???


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> HSOTD would most likely have another season if someone sponsors it. You will see why in the ending.
> 
> Also Black Lagoon: Robertas trail is out ???



I kinda figured that it would be more, but I need to watch more.. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2010)

A Certain Ika Musume Invasion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYzBvCv1SdI


----------



## djisas (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a better one i uploaded: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6L7TDjiLRM

Shinryaku! Ika Musume vs To Aru Majutsu no Index


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 21, 2010)

Indekksu!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> Indekksu!



Squindex


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 22, 2010)

WTH is squid girl from anyway that bitch is everywhere


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> WTH is squid girl from anyway that bitch is everywhere



ika musume... aka squid girl.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 24, 2010)

Picture of the day... Macindows!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 24, 2010)

Doesn't have a XP on the right side of it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2010)

BRS is the oddest thing iv think iv watched. for a 50min OVA type its decent but it lacks a tad bit of substance. though I kind of expected it. theirs not much you can pack into 50min.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 24, 2010)

What happened to your face...?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> What happened to your face...?



halloween

I change avatars depending on holidays


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> halloween
> 
> I change avatars depending on holidays



Oh thank god.

The first thing I thought of was:





Anyway, I'm going to pick up my tickets back to hell now...


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> BRS is the oddest thing iv think iv watched. for a 50min OVA type its decent but it lacks a tad bit of substance. though I kind of expected it. theirs not much you can pack into 50min.



It has lots of potential, animation and character design are great, they just need time to further develop it, if ever, it was kind of an experimental OVA, they need to write a proper story and develop it, a 13 ep anime would be perfect for the job, or mb a couple more ovas if doing anime is to hard... 



kid41212003 said:


> Picture of the day... Macindows!



Shigofumi?? I watched that a while ago, a great original anime...



Solaris17 said:


> halloween
> 
> I change avatars depending on holidays



Good idea



streetfighter 2 said:


> Oh thank god.
> 
> The first thing I thought of was:
> http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn150/kaotic_legion/edrapeface.png
> ...



No need for tickets, ill take you there myself...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 25, 2010)

*imagining Haru's climbing out of the well in school uniform...*


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 25, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> *imagining Haru's climbing out of the well in school uniform...*



Wouldn't really work. Her hair's too short.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2010)

djisas said:


> It has lots of potential, animation and character design are great, they just need time to further develop it, if ever, it was kind of an experimental OVA, they need to write a proper story and develop it, a 13 ep anime would be perfect for the job, or mb a couple more ovas if doing anime is to hard...



I agree it lacked substance in some areas but thats more character dev then anything imo. though they built it enough to make sense for the OVA. The ending was really open ended so I have hope. Id love to see an anime or a few more 50min specials. It was a very good story if a short one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've just downloaded the Macross Frontier Movie and i have noticed for first 5-10minutes they changed the scene abit from original series.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've just downloaded the Macross Frontier Movie and i have noticed for first 5-10minutes they changed the scene abit from original series.



what groups did it in english? i've seen BD rips, but they're RAW only


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 25, 2010)

It's on Nyaa..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's on Nyaa..



yeah by zero raws... which has no subs?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah by zero raws... which has no subs?



Is it "	Macross Frontier -Itsuwari no Utahime-"? There's one subbed by Anon lol, "better than /m/'s" is the claim.

Watching Ore no Imouto and Samurai Girls is next....


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2010)

i've heard that Samurai Girl is pretty good.. I'm thinking about it..


----------



## djisas (Oct 25, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> I agree it lacked substance in some areas but thats more character dev then anything imo. though they built it enough to make sense for the OVA. The ending was really open ended so I have hope. Id love to see an anime or a few more 50min specials. It was a very good story if a short one.



It was quite open, they even introduced a new character right in the end, her name is Strength, her other self Yu, and there's a 4th brs character, Black Gold Saw which wasn't introduced... 



Mussels said:


> what groups did it in english? i've seen BD rips, but they're RAW only



No "official" groups did it yet, i say wait for 10GB+ Thora, Coal girls or any other big group...



Cold Storm said:


> i've heard that Samurai Girl is pretty good.. I'm thinking about it..



It fairly good, an original take @ Japanese Historical heroes, with lots of cool characters and cool art, original censorship, everyone praises it (although id rather have it sans censor...)...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the factor I liked strike witches a lot was due to how they took historical people, and made up characters like them.. It's nice see anime that has it done up with that.


----------



## djisas (Oct 25, 2010)

Like koihime and ikkitousen...

Samurai girl is a mix of these 2 + queen blade but twice better than all 3 combined...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

djisas said:


> It was quite open, they even introduced a new character right in the end, her name is Strength, her other self Yu, and there's a 4th brs character, Black Gold Saw which wasn't introduced...



There are rumours that:
BGS = BRS+STR

or 

BGS = BRS Berserk mode

There are a couple more characters not even having an appearance in the OVA too, like the ONLY guy "alter-ego" and another girl.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> There are rumours that:
> BGS = BRS+STR
> 
> or
> ...



Stop it makes me antsy.

anyway any leads on something like angel beats clannad MHS? im into the drama romance type stuff. though i do like action from time to time i honestly live for story lines.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the NHK! 

Lol... something completely different.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Stop it makes me antsy.
> 
> anyway any leads on something like angel beats clannad MHS? im into the drama romance type stuff. though i do like action from time to time i honestly live for story lines.



NHK and K-on come to mind


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> NHK and K-on come to mind



finished k-on found it meh. ill look into nhk thanksa  bunch though!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Stop it makes me antsy.
> 
> anyway any leads on something like angel beats clannad MHS? im into the *drama romance type stuff*. though i do like action from time to time i honestly live for story lines.



Kimi ni Todoke season 2 this Winter. 

Or Amagami SS XD


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Kimi ni Todoke season 2 this Winter.
> 
> Or Amagami SS XD



I'll look into them thanks. I also love how you guys arent total douchebags about what I like. I like story line. In the anime world though I find the only ones with really solid ones are found in romance/drama genera's as a dude thats usually frowned upon but fuck it their pretty decent stories.

BTW currently about 1/2 into ep 1 of Bakemonogatari is this any good?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, I got this word stuck in my head and I don't know where it came from.

It is "Hecatoncles" pronouced (possible wrong though I am sure I heard it this way) - heck-a-tawn-clees

I am fair sure it is a machine, mech, or body armor in an anime, but I cannot recall which one.  Any ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, I got this word stuck in my head and I don't know where it came from.
> 
> It is "Hecatoncles" pronouced (possible wrong though I am sure I heard it this way) - heck-a-tawn-clees
> 
> I am fair sure it is a machine, mech, or body armor in an anime, but I cannot recall which one.  Any ideas?



when i was in mythology class is when i first heard the term.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hekatonkheires

which was used and referenced in

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appleseed_Ex_Machina


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn that was fast, yet I don't think a character's last name would be that well remembered by me.  I like his character, but his first name or rank was used when addressing him 99.9% of the time.

You are probably right though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Damn that was fast, yet I don't think a character's last name would be that well remembered by me.  I like his character, but his first name or rank was used when addressing him 99.9% of the time.
> 
> You are probably right though.



well their was also a part one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appleseed_(film)

and perhaps it was a pet name. for example if it was used as a slang nickname or something in an important scene it would have been easily remembered. however to date that is the only reference iv seen of it in an anime.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> well their was also a part one.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appleseed_(film)
> 
> and perhaps it was a pet name. for example if it was used as a slang nickname or something in an important scene it would have been easily remembered. however to date that is the only reference iv seen of it in an anime.



No need.  I am sure that is what it is.  I have seen all of Appleseed, original and I own the two CGI movies.  If I recall, it is not really his last name.  It has something to do with him being cyborg and the difference between him all the other cyborgs.  They must have made reference to it in relation to the plot or it must give him some wicked cool power for me to remember that word so clearly.

I tend to remember most everything about anime I watch, but with time it gets harder to recall exact details.  I may just rewatch those movies today.

Edit:  It was the cool power line:  "the Hecatonchires system, is named after the same 100 handed giants from Greek mythology. It is capable of controlling dozens of limbs or other cyborg bodies independently from one another, with no additional strain on the user. In the manga, it is pointed out that a cyborg equipped with the Hecatonchires system is able to fully control an entire aircraft carrier on his own. This ability to process multiple limbs at once is seen in the film when he is seen using one rifle in his Landmate's arms, and another in the control arms"


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> I'll look into them thanks. I also love how you guys arent total douchebags about what I like. I like story line. In the anime world though I find the only ones with really solid ones are found in romance/drama genera's as a dude thats usually frowned upon but fuck it their pretty decent stories.
> 
> BTW currently about 1/2 into ep 1 of Bakemonogatari is this any good?



It's great! One of the best SHAFT made. They're even proud of the budget cuts for the series! 

You'll see what I mean as you get through the series LOL

At least you're watching it when it's already "completed". Have you started watching it 10 months ago you'll have to wait for a long time (because of the aforementioned budget cuts). A 15 episode series took almost a year to finish. lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> It's great! One of the best SHAFT made. They're even proud of the budget cuts for the series!
> 
> You'll see what I mean as you get through the series LOL
> 
> At least you're watching it when it's already "completed". Have you started watching it 10 months ago you'll have to wait for a long time (because of the aforementioned budget cuts). A 15 episode series took almost a year to finish. lol



its pretty intresting so far the animation is some pretty weird shit but it looks good. i think im going to put a stapler in my best friends mouth to see what his reaction is now.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 26, 2010)

LOLZ i just started watching Bakemonogatari, i was hooked after the first episode i was like WTF is going on HERE ????


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> LOLZ i just started watching Bakemonogatari, i was hooked after the first episode i was like WTF is going on HERE ????



they have the most fucked up relationship. It would take everything I had to not walk out after hearing some of the crap that comes out of her mouth.

EDIT:: WTF are all of these characters schizophrenic?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> they have the most fucked up relationship. It would take everything I had to not walk out after hearing some of the crap that comes out of her mouth.
> 
> EDIT:: WTF are all of these characters schizophrenic?



All of them have their secrets, hence that perception. Just wait and see I guess.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

Sol... I hate you for what you like!  Nah, why hate on someone that likes something else? Yeah, we'll get into a flame war every so often about a anime.. But, hey.. we all love one thing. Anime.
I'll have to try and start watching that show. Bakemonogatari. Right after I finish HSOTD


----------



## djisas (Oct 26, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> There are rumours that:
> BGS = BRS+STR
> 
> or
> ...



But there's already Insane BRS, BGS must be a new character, often we can see the 4 main BRS character together in artwork...



Solaris17 said:


> Stop it makes me antsy.
> 
> anyway any leads on something like angel beats clannad MHS? im into the drama romance type stuff. though i do like action from time to time i honestly live for story lines.



Kimiga Nozomu Eien, prepare to be sad, really sad...
Ef tales, epic drama, beautiful story...
True Tears, quite good too...
Grave of the fireflies, (i wouldnt watch it if was you, it will ruin your day...) 



TheLaughingMan said:


> No need.  I am sure that is what it is.  I have seen all of Appleseed, original and I own the two CGI movies.  If I recall, it is not really his last name.  It has something to do with him being cyborg and the difference between him all the other cyborgs.  They must have made reference to it in relation to the plot or it must give him some wicked cool power for me to remember that word so clearly.
> 
> I tend to remember most everything about anime I watch, but with time it gets harder to recall exact details.  I may just rewatch those movies today.
> 
> Edit:  It was the cool power line:  "the Hecatonchires system, is named after the same 100 handed giants from Greek mythology. It is capable of controlling dozens of limbs or other cyborg bodies independently from one another, with no additional strain on the user. In the manga, it is pointed out that a cyborg equipped with the Hecatonchires system is able to fully control an entire aircraft carrier on his own. This ability to process multiple limbs at once is seen in the film when he is seen using one rifle in his Landmate's arms, and another in the control arms"



Listening you talking about Appleseed, here's an article i made yesterday: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?17951
Dunno if you already know about Appleseed XIII...


----------



## morpha (Oct 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> Grave of the fireflies, (i wouldnt watch it if was you, it will ruin your day...)



The movie is great but damn it is heartbreaking.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 27, 2010)

It's great, but it didn't make me sad as much as Kenshin Betrayal .


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2010)

gotta get that movie. I watched trust & Betrayal a few days ago.. I love that movie.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> But there's already Insane BRS, BGS must be a new character, often we can see the 4 main BRS character together in artwork...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First 2 things I think of when somebody says they like drama. Love those 2. Kimi ga is also known as Rumbling Hearts.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well then if I'm not limiting it to just two suggestions then:
Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien
True Tears
5 Centimeters per Second
I''s
I''s Pure
Spice and Wolf (plus season 2)
White Album (plus season 2)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2010)

with Entropy's suggestion of 5 Centimeters per Second, I just want to make sure you watch the other 2 from Makoto Shinkai. 

Voices of a Distant Star
A Place Promised In Our Early Day


All three are great movies that just draw you in..


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 27, 2010)

morpha said:


> the movie is great but damn it is heartbreaking.



+1


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 27, 2010)

Did anyone mention Hitsuji no Uta/Lament of the Lamb? I think I saw it somewhere around here..


----------



## razaron (Oct 27, 2010)

awesomesauce

yosuga no sora is going to restart at ep2 after he "get"s each girl. so there should be twincest.

also i found a movie i've been looking for, for awghile now "chirin no suzu".


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

They're following what Amagami SS does. A sex scene in ep 4 as well.


----------



## razaron (Oct 28, 2010)

the song fits so perfectly with this amv.


----------



## djisas (Oct 28, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Well then if I'm not limiting it to just two suggestions then:
> Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien
> True Tears
> 5 Centimeters per Second
> ...



Loved white album, i feel the anime is underrated...



kid41212003 said:


> Did anyone mention Hitsuji no Uta/Lament of the Lamb? I think I saw it somewhere around here..



Its a great OVA...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2010)

djisas said:


> Loved white album, i feel the anime is underrated...
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great OVA...



I can't watch White Album. I feel it is blasphemous. 

This is the only thing that should ever be allowed to be called White Album:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 29, 2010)

Abbey Road was better.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Abbey Road was better.



>.> you shut your WHORE MOUTH


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 29, 2010)

Who listens to the Beagles anyway???


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahhzz said:


> Who listens to the Beagles anyway???


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 29, 2010)

awww.... Sad Beagle sad.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2010)

I just read about a new Gundam 00 movie a few days ago, its called 'Awakening The Trailblazer' (it sound so american....)

Summary from anidb...



> It is now the year A.D. 2314. 2 years after the abolishment of A-Laws and the defeat of the Innovators. Setsuna's Innovator powers have awakened, but the world's exposure to GN Particles has resulted in many people within the world evolving into true Innovators.



and then I said in the forums....



> So now Setsuna & Co. have to go back & clean up the mess they have caused with GN particles. BUT BUT BUT! WAIT!!!!! hold the frikin line! if GN particles were THAT unsafe then how come the GUNDAM MEISTERS and the crew of Ptolemaios have no outstanding negative effects from being exposed to GN particles? - Asside from Setsuna awakening as an innovator but that was part of the storyline.
> 
> and 'Aeolia Schenberg' - If he was so intent on saving the world and preventing war etc etc why would he design/build gundams that would poison it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2010)

tbh i think you got the idea there, the 'real' particles caused innovator mutations, while the red ones had negative side effects - they covered that in the series, with that chick who lost an arm and couldnt have it fixed/grown back due to exposure to the red particles.


----------



## phobias23 (Oct 31, 2010)

i personally prefer Gundam Seed over 00, the first 10 chapters from the 1st season "Celestial Being" was repeated I dont remember well uh! 1 000 000 000 times, and Setsuna better than Kira, no way. the 2nd season was more alike the gundam i waited.
anyway im waiting for that movie.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Setsuna's better than Kira because he didn't really have to rely on 00 most of the time. If not for the Strike Freedom, Kira would be a useless hero.

About subs, it would depend on when the Blu-Ray/DVD gets released. For the Gundam 00 movie it's Christmas.

Gundam Unicorn's Blu-Ray/DVD release is on November 12, quite fast considering it was first streamed/shown yesterday!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> tbh i think you got the idea there, the 'real' particles caused innovator mutations, while the red ones had negative side effects - they covered that in the series, with that chick who lost an arm and couldnt have it fixed/grown back due to exposure to the red particles.



Toward the end of season two they fixed that issue.  The units that produced the Red particles were unrefined copies.  I am not sure what they tweaked to fix it, but the red particles no longer effect living tissue.  Unfortunately, the units that produced the poisonous red particles were in service for roughly 8 months worldwide.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 31, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Toward the end of season two they fixed that issue.  The units that produced the Red particles were unrefined copies.  I am not sure what they tweaked to fix it, but the red particles no longer effect living tissue.  Unfortunately, the units that produced the poisonous red particles were in service for roughly 8 months worldwide.



The tweak eventually led to a lessening of particle output from the mobile suits. The "ultimate fix" would be to make them in Jupiter, hence the movie.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2010)

I am just glad it is not another compilation movie that is just the series condensed into a incomprehensible mess.



phobias23 said:


> i personally prefer Gundam Seed over 00, the first 10 chapters from the 1st season "Celestial Being" was repeated I dont remember well uh! 1 000 000 000 times, and Setsuna better than Kira, no way. the 2nd season was more alike the gundam i waited.



Who the fuck is Kira related to Gundam?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 31, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am just glad it is not another compilation movie that is just the series condensed into a incomprehensible mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is Kira related to Gundam?



Kira Yamato - the lead character from Gundam Seed


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 31, 2010)

ZOMFG Gundam Unicorn 2 now subbed! (there are streams, not torrents yet though, that would be inevitable anyway lol)

Also to pass some time for you guys:
http://www.somoe.org/typing/

It's been a long time since I last visited it, there are a lot of new songs now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

sweetness! Something to watch


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG, I am SOO GUNDAM HATER .


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2010)

Me three!!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2010)

Me four. Gundam is lame.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, well.. some like it, some don't..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, well.. some like it, some don't..



Yep, but with one caveat: The "some" that like it are just lame.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yep, but with one caveat: The "some" that like it are just lame.



 funny!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Kira Yamato - the lead character from Gundam Seed



Gundam Seed sucked and so do narrow minded people who dismiss entire series or genres because of 1 $%it title.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2010)

Gundam look like kids toys to me, that and the kiddy invented tricks...
Eva's and Macross look better to me...
Even the good old 80's transformers...


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 31, 2010)

djisas said:


> Gundam look like kids toys to me, that and the kiddy invented tricks...
> Eva's and Macross look better to me...
> Even the good old 80's transformers...



that's allways been my vice with it


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 31, 2010)

They all look like kids toys to me....because they are kids toys.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats probably why kids love the anime...
EVA is for the grown up gundamn for kids...

Eva VS Gundamn, creating more flame wars on forums than any other topic for years...


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 31, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They all look like kids toys to me....because they are kids toys.



to clarify they look like your generic run of the mill robot kids toy there's nothing unique about there design that really sets them apart hell zone of the enders had better mechs imo

i bet if you asked 100,000 ppl what a mech looks like they would describe a gundam


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 31, 2010)

djisas said:


> Thats probably why kids love the anime...
> EVA is for the grown up gundamn for kids...
> 
> Eva VS Gundamn, creating more flame wars on forums than any other topic for years...



That is true, lets not start this war here.. 

Linebarrels of Iron? anyone seen it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> to clarify they look like your generic run of the mill robot kids toy there's nothing unique about there design that really sets them apart hell zone of the enders had better mechs imo
> 
> i bet if you asked 100,000 ppl what a mech looks like they would describe a gundam



Because Gundam is the staple for almost all mecha anime and some American TV shows.  Of course they would describe a Gundam.  Besides, you seem to be under the believe that a "generic" description of a bipedal mech from one series is vastly different than one of the others.  Lets test:

It is a large bipedal tank with multiple weapons including lasers.  They have different color schemes and each has a strange and unique weapon all their own.  Except for the general military issued ones which are all grey and/or flat green in color.

Anyone care to guess what anime I am talking about?


----------



## morpha (Nov 1, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2042392&postcount=5824

Gundam has nothing on other mecha shows. Escaflowne, Robotech/Macross, Eureka Seven, Code Geass. The problem is that they recycle teh same plots every damn season. there's nothing original in gundam anymore.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Because Gundam is the staple for almost all mecha anime and some American TV shows.  Of course they would describe a Gundam.  Besides, you seem to be under the believe that a "generic" description of a bipedal mech from one series is vastly different than one of the others.  Lets test:
> 
> It is a large bipedal tank with multiple weapons including lasers.  They have different color schemes and each has a strange and unique weapon all their own.  Except for the general military issued ones which are all grey and/or flat green in color.
> 
> Anyone care to guess what anime I am talking about?



Gasaraki ?


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> That is true, lets not start this war here..
> 
> Linebarrels of Iron? anyone seen it?



Yeah dropped after 2 episodes of generic mecha action...



morpha said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2042392&postcount=5824
> 
> Gundam has nothing on other mecha shows. Escaflowne, Robotech/Macross, Eureka Seven, Code Geass. The problem is that they recycle teh same plots every damn season. there's nothing original in gundam anymore.



Escaflowne are some of the most awesome mechs ever...
Never watched eureka for the simple fact its about mecha...
Code geass was cool...
Macross zero and F were great...
Strangely enough, it seems i watch at least a mecha anime every year, now watching Star driver, like many say, its FABULOUS!!

Basquash was really cool last year, an original mix of sports and mechs...
There was also Xamdou, it was awesome...

Edit: I watched Gasaraki, Japan Mythology more mechs was an interesting combo...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

morpha said:


> The problem is that they recycle teh same plots every damn season.



That is why I don't like any Gundam in the UC line.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

See, I'm a gundam fan, but I am with you all on the rewashing of the same plot.. I really didn't care for Destiny at all due to how repetitive it was. Gundam was a gate way to start watching all the mech anime that was out there.. Gundam and Escaflowne was it for me. I love Escaflowne so much it was my first box sets of both the anime and the movie.. 

Now, do I feel that the other "mecha" anime is better.. Yeah, it is.. I'm just one to stick to something I liked when it was from my child hood..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Gasaraki ?



I just finished checking....while that is not what it was when I wrote that....it works for that too.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Who the fuck is Kira related to Gundam?



oh my god, please dude!!! KIRA fucking YAMATO ,main character. 
GUNDAM SEED series.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 1, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Setsuna's better than Kira because he didn't really have to rely on 00 most of the time. If not for the Strike Freedom, Kira would be a useless hero.
> 
> About subs, it would depend on when the Blu-Ray/DVD gets released. For the Gundam 00 movie it's Christmas.
> 
> Gundam Unicorn's Blu-Ray/DVD release is on November 12, quite fast considering it was first streamed/shown yesterday!



useless hero? Uh! I remember that Setsuna had a babysitter, what was his name? uh! Lockon Stratos!!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> See, I'm a gundam fan, but I am with you all on the rewashing of the same plot.. I really didn't care for Destiny at all due to how repetitive it was. Gundam was a gate way to start watching all the mech anime that was out there.. Gundam and Escaflowne was it for me. I love Escaflowne so much it was my first box sets of both the anime and the movie..
> 
> Now, do I feel that the other "mecha" anime is better.. Yeah, it is.. I'm just one to stick to something I liked when it was from my child hood..



I don't like Gundam because my "gateway" to mech anime was the original NGE. That tends to raise your mech anime standards above average.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't like Gundam because my "gateway" to mech anime was the original NGE. That tends to raise your mech anime standards above average.



Yeah, it would. But, I have grown to love the others far more.. Yeah, I'm one of the few that liked 00... Oh, well.. But, I can't wait to see part three of NGE's remake. Hell, I love Patlabor more then Gundam.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm the kind of guy that wont watch something unless it has something to offer. I won't watch anime just because it's anime. Gundam has nothing to offer me. It's too cookie cutter. Actually a lot of what gets thrown around in this thread I find boring.

I just have higher standards than most.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm the kind of guy that wont watch something unless it has something to offer. I won't watch anime just because it's anime. Gundam has nothing to offer me. It's too cookie cutter. Actually a lot of what gets thrown around in this thread I find boring.
> 
> I just have higher standards than most.



Nah, Gundam is a full blown cookie cutter anime.. Down to every single "new series". I'm not afraid to say it is.. I'll never rewatch a Gundam anime.. Not like I will Escaflowne, NGE, Patlabor... I just love mecha..  so I want to watch it all.. 

I know what can push your buttons on a certain anime I dislike that you love..


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 1, 2010)

gundam will be Gundam forever! we can have as many opinions all over the tons of sagas of gundam but there is one special for everyone who watched gundam.
i can pronounce louder: GUNDAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I just have higher standards than most.



Understatement of the year award goes to: Captain Obvious! Wile E!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Understatement of the year award goes to: Captain Obvious! Wile E!



Thank you, thank you.

I didn't prepare a speech, but I'd like to thank my inspirations for anime: TPU, BakaBT and Anime Bytes. I would also like to thank TPU for my inspirations in technology. I love you all. God Bless!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> I didn't prepare a speech, but I'd like to thank my inspirations for anime: TPU, BakaBT and Anime Bytes. I would also like to thank TPU for my inspirations in ...



i'ma let you finish, but the evangelion remake has the highest standards of all time. OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> I didn't prepare a speech, but I'd like to thank my inspirations for anime: TPU, BakaBT and Anime Bytes. I would also like to thank TPU for my inspirations in technology. I love you all. God Bless!



And, I dislike Gantz! lol..

 

the speech to live by man!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> And, I dislike Gantz! lol..
> 
> 
> 
> the speech to live by man!



Well, that's because you don't have any taste, as evidenced by the fact that you watch Gundam.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

I like Gantz and Gundam 00.  And the manga for Gantz is even better.

What about Orguss 02?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'ma let you finish, but the evangelion remake has the highest standards of all time. OF ALL TIME.



I lol'd. Should've print screened my post and put his image on top of it tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Well, that's because you don't have any taste, as evidenced by the fact that you watch Gundam.




My taste.. yeah, I think it has to due with the factor that I watched to much Desert Punk... THAT NEEDS ANOTHER SEASON!



TheLaughingMan said:


> I like Gantz and Gundam 00.  And the manga for Gantz is even better.
> 
> What about Orguss 02?


Yeah, I've seen that Gantz manga was a lot better then the anime.. I shouldn't tell Wile I dislike it... I think if I watched it now, I may like it... grabbing it now.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 1, 2010)

Round 1- FIGHT!

anime nation rules!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 1, 2010)

and about cartoon's too lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Blah, it's better about fighting on cartoons, then all the damn flame wars that go on in TPU... Reason my post count is slowing down.. lol


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think I have Saiyan blood.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2010)

It's about Sailor Moon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Blah.... I dated a mixed chick (black and white) that loved both DBZ and Sailor Moon... I asked her if she seen the subbed.. she asked what they were.. Yeah, we didn't date after the first date...


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's about Sailor Moon.


dude,sailor moon? what that....


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> dude,sailor moon? what that....



Come on!!! You know you've watched that series! 

Madlax was my chick anime!


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on!!! You know you've watched that series!
> 
> Madlax was my chick anime!



HELL fucking NOOOOOOOOO!!!!  I prefer to burn in hell.
sailor moon buahhhh!!!
ikkitousen is my chick anime!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> HELL fucking NOOOOOOOOO!!!!  I prefer to burn in hell.
> 
> ikkitousen is my chick anime!!!!!!



Blah.. that's for horny guys that... 

Noir, Canaan... Those are chick anime's! Madlax is first!  Girls and guns are pure love! I need to finish watching canaan...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2010)

Madlax is abit high.. I prefer down on earth girl like... Revy..


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Madlax is abit high.. I prefer down on earth girl like... Revy..



lol.. I'd be scared to say a wrong word if I had a girl like that..


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 1, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> HELL fucking NOOOOOOOOO!!!!  I prefer to burn in hell.
> sailor moon buahhhh!!!
> ikkitousen is my chick anime!!!!!!



Kanu  approves of this thread 


Spoiler


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2010)

You should spoiler tag that, lol.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Kanu  approves of this thread
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v..._d9528adff9cc9a3e9831f57681d22f915afb8a79.jpg



what anime is that, and why do they have HUGE NON REALISTIC TITTIES


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You should spoiler tag that, lol.



+1... I don't want any guys to get "you know" while reading this thread! lol.. It'll make me call my girl over.. lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, Sailor Moon is the only anime listed on this page that is actually for girls.  Everything else is for guys.  Fail.

Second, the chick on the right looks like she is packing more than the other DUDES.



Mussels said:


> what anime is that, and why do they have HUGE NON REALISTIC TITTIES



Ikki Tousen.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

I never really liked Evangelion, never watched it even. The only mecha I've watched are:

Mobile Suit Gundam MS IGL00: The Hidden One-Year War
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
Mobile Fighter G Gundam
After-War Gundam X
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED
Mobile Suit Gundam Seed C.E.73: Stargazer
Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny
Mobile Suit Gundam 00
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 second season
Macross Frontier
Full Metal Panic: The First Mission
Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid
Eureka Seven
Xam'd: Lost Memories
Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto
Asura Cryin'
Asura Cryin' 2
Break Blade
Break Blade: Ketsubetsu no Michi
Planzet
Voltron/Hyakujuu-Ou GoLion
Voltes V
Mazinger Z
Soukyuu no Fafner: Dead Aggressor
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah, Sailor was the only thing that we can go that "chicks" would like.. 

Ikki Tousen and Tenjou Tenge are to.. Unrealistic on women, for me to really want to watch... Only reason HSOTD gets me going, the contless killing of Zombie's!


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wow, Sailor Moon is the only anime listed on this page that is actually for girls.  Everything else is for guys.  Fail.
> 
> Second, the chick on the right looks like she is packing more than the other DUDES.
> 
> ...



1 im pretty sure none of us are girls so why watch shows for girls,

2 Ikki Tousen - bearable plot great animation 1080p, if im going to watch storys involving female characters why cant they all have rockin bodies and be scantly clad most of the time


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> 1 im pretty sure none of us are girls so why watch shows for girls,
> 
> 2 Ikki Tousen - bearable plot great animation 1080p, if im going to watch storys involving female characters why cant they all have rockin bodies and be scantly clad most of the time



If that's the case... Mezzo...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mechs that bleed... really move me...

In another word... BIOMECHS FTW!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, Sailor was the only thing that we can go that "chicks" would like..
> 
> Ikki Tousen and Tenjou Tenge are to.. Unrealistic on women, for me to really want to watch... Only reason HSOTD gets me going, the contless killing of Zombie's!



Dropped HOTD after 4 episodes because of that. Downloading My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute, wonder what will happen in episode 5


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Mechs that bleed... really move me...
> 
> In another word... BIOMECHS FTW!



GITS!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wonder how others here would react if your 14-year old sister, who is also a commercial model and a top student in school, reveals to you that she has a huge collection of incest hentai, specifically little sister-big brother... LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Wonder how others here would react if your 14-year old sister, who is also a commercial model and a top student in school, reveals to you that she has a huge collection of incest porn, specifically little sister-big brother... LOL



Wow... Yeah, lets strain from going that route...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Wonder how others here would react if your 14-year old sister, who is also a commercial model and a top student in school, reveals to you that she has a huge collection of incest hentai, specifically little sister-big brother... LOL



considering all the other weird shit i deal with on a regular basis, it'd just be par for the course.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2010)

She wants to have a little sister and not straight..


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

That's basically the premise of My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute lol



kid41212003 said:


> She wants to have a little sister and not straight..



Yeah I get the feeling that's what she wants. Regardless of the incest hentai she has she doesn't have any feelings for his brother. There's a shout out of School Days, Summer Days and Cross Days in it too, most famous for their "nice boat" lol


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> She wants to have a little sister and not straight..





entropy13 said:


> That's basically the premise of My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I get the feeling that's what she wants. Regardless of the incest hentai she has she doesn't have any feelings for his brother. There's a shout out of School Days, Summer Days and Cross Days in it too, most famous for their "nice boat" lol




wow 

secondly, Mussels that cat needs thunder hammers from 40k


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> 1 im pretty sure none of us are girls so why watch shows for girls,
> 
> 2 Ikki Tousen - bearable plot great animation 1080p, if im going to watch storys involving female characters why cant they all have rockin bodies and be scantly clad most of the time



1.  Cause anime intended for girls can be awesome.  See Nana for reference.

2.  Nothing wrong with them being hot, but the tissue paper clothes was a little stupid.


----------



## morpha (Nov 1, 2010)

how on earth did this thread go from GUNDAM to SAILOR MOON?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 1, 2010)

morpha said:


> how on earth did this thread go from GUNDAM to SAILOR MOON?



Because by derailing the topic, you direct it to a more friendly one.


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> HELL fucking NOOOOOOOOO!!!!  I prefer to burn in hell.
> sailor moon buahhhh!!!
> ikkitousen is my chick anime!!!!!!





Cold Storm said:


> yeah, Sailor was the only thing that we can go that "chicks" would like..
> 
> Ikki Tousen and Tenjou Tenge are to.. Unrealistic on women, for me to really want to watch... Only reason HSOTD gets me going, the contless killing of Zombie's!



If you pick Ikki, Koihime and queen blade, mix them together and you get Hyakka Ryouran Samurai girls, something much more epic, funnier and with better bewbs...
Just watch some youtube vids, you will see...



Cold Storm said:


> If that's the case... Mezzo...



You mean mezzo forte??
Add Kite to the list...



TheLaughingMan said:


> 1.  Cause anime intended for girls can be awesome.  See Nana for reference.
> 
> 2.  Nothing wrong with them being hot, but the tissue paper clothes was a little stupid.



There's some nice "girls" anime, i didnt actually liked Nana, but there where many other great ones...



kid41212003 said:


> Because by derailing the topic, you direct it to a more friendly one.



Thus avoiding the escalation of a flame war between Gundamntards and hatters...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 1, 2010)

I need some help guys   I used to be into Anime, mainly Manga (when it was big in the UK in the 90's).  I used to own classics like Fist Of The North Star, Ninja Scroll, Vampire Hunter D, The Guyver collection, Cyber City Oedo 808 (I think that was the name lol) etc on VHS 

So, I decided to play Fist Of The North Star - Kens Rage on the XBOX360 (cool game, if your a fan of animation) and was shocked when my m8 said "WTF is FOTNS?"   I couldnt believe what I was hearing TBH.  Being a movie buff, I thought he would have at least seen that shitty live action version starring Gary Daniels 

This is where you guys come in.  Whats the best version of FOTNS (animated) to pick up nowadays?  I need to show him what he has missed


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe this page can help:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FistOfTheNorthStar

There are two TV series, there's a movie (which was also the first substantial exposure of the anime to English audiences in the early 90s), and some OVAs dealing with side-stories.

The first series (corresponding to the first half of the manga) is as "shounen" (18 and below) as it gets while the latter half (the second series) has a bit more serious undertones, being "seinen", aimed for guys 18+.


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2010)

You search on isohunt and download whatever has more seed (if you use torrents), it will be the best version...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

djisas said:


> You search on isohunt and download whatever has more seed (if you use torrents), it will be the best version...



lol

There's a 37.8 GB worth of FoTNS torrent, it includes all the series and all the OVAs. Then there's two "seeded enough" torrents of the movie, one is just a reupload, another is a "remastered" version. The torrent with the most seeds is the movie with the English dubs.


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2010)

There are over 100 episodes of first season plus 40 of the second, thats a whole lot of G's...
Bakabt might help with getting good versions...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 1, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Maybe this page can help:
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FistOfTheNorthStar
> 
> There are two TV series, there's a movie (which was also the first substantial exposure of the anime to English audiences in the early 90s), and some OVAs dealing with side-stories.
> ...



Thanks   The version of FOTNS that I used to have on VHS many moons ago was the feature length animated movie (which was made up from the original series) so I would love to get hold of the movie again AND the seperate episodes to see what I missed 



djisas said:


> You search on isohunt and download whatever has more seed (if you use torrents), it will be the best version...



Yeah, I use torrents


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 1, 2010)

djisas said:


> There's some nice "girls" anime, i didnt actually liked Nana, but there where many other great ones...



You didn't like Nana?  Any particular reason?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2010)

djisas said:


> If you pick Ikki, Koihime and queen blade, mix them together and you get Hyakka Ryouran Samurai girls, something much more epic, funnier and with better bewbs...
> Just watch some youtube vids, you will see...



Speaking of Hyakka Ryouran - Samurai Girls, episode 5 has been subbed now.


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You didn't like Nana?  Any particular reason?



Watched a few episodes back when it was airing, it didnt really grab my attention, specially the character design, nothing wrong with the anime, just wasnt my genre...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Maybe this page can help:
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FistOfTheNorthStar
> 
> There are two TV series, there's a movie (which was also the first substantial exposure of the anime to English audiences in the early 90s), and some OVAs dealing with side-stories.
> ...



FOTNS movie was my very first anime ever. Saw it in late 91 or early 92 ish. It was all downhill from there.

And BakaBT and their forums are the best place to find the highest quality releases. Isohunt seed numbers are not a good indication of quality at all.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 2, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Speaking of Hyakka Ryouran - Samurai Girls, episode 5 has been subbed now.


how many chapters will be? i can start and get stucked if i like that serie.


----------



## djisas (Nov 2, 2010)

It seems it will only be 12 ep as listed on ANN and AnimeList, anidb does not have a count...
Also the official BD release lists 2 episodes/disk normally a sign of a short series, the first disk comes with a box to store 3 disks, the 4th probably comes with another one for a total of 6 disks...


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 3, 2010)

djisas said:


> It seems it will only be 12 ep as listed on ANN and AnimeList, anidb does not have a count...
> Also the official BD release lists 2 episodes/disk normally a sign of a short series, the first disk comes with a box to store 3 disks, the 4th probably comes with another one for a total of 6 disks...



Thanx dude.
Im still hooked up with One piece and Fairy Tail, and I dont wanna add another to my list.
Im watching right now: Requiem for the Phantom and Get Backers. Enough already till I finish with these 2.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 4, 2010)

just started summer wars had to go find a subtitles file. 33min in...lol wut?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get this:
Bomberman B-Daman Bakugaiden i really want it because it brings back my childhood.
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=1211
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_P5ooygclI


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

Uh oh 
Planed maintenance on BBT i hope


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2010)

BBt has been down for me for a few days now


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

Found there facebook page.
"Following the forum downage, the site is also down now. Again, sorry, and we ARE working to get this fixed!"

insert sigh of relief here


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 5, 2010)

Lets pick a series or movie and have an actual discussion about it.  This has been flame wars, pointless post updating people on what episode of whatever you are on, and news post that most of us already knew about.

Someone pick a series and lets discuss it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dropped my first show today Kampfer, after the first two episodes i was like do i really have to watch this.

Started watching angel beats HOORAY 

Edit ^ don't tell me there's going to be a song every episode 

: Discuss


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

Let's talk about Highschool of the Dead.  
















Go!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2010)

lol.. I see you like it PVT? I'm still at episode 10... I can't seem to want to finish the 12.. Then there is Occult Academy... Oh, well.. I do like how it is..

Pvt: pm me your anime favs and I'll add you when I wake up.. Well, I'm up right now due to a text message, but I'll be up fully in 5ish hours.. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dropped High School of the Dead after 5 episodes because of it's ridiculousness. It's like the zombie apocalypse was an afterthought and the real plot is about the gravity, momentum and inertia defying breasts.

@Batou: Why did you drop Kampfer though? It's parodying almost anything in anime, even itself lol


Just got my Southern Cross High School uniform for cosplay tomorrow (Sat). If you don't know what I'm talking about, it's the featured school in Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto. Fabulous.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 5, 2010)

the guy's tie in the second picture is defying gravity just as much as the boobs in HSoTD.  How is that any different?  In HSoTD it is done on purpose to entertain young men.  That guy's tie is just the lack of paying attention to detail.  Also why did he still L's hair cut?

I have not seen HSoTD though so I have little to contribute on that subject.


----------



## djisas (Nov 5, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Dropped my first show today Kampfer, after the first two episodes i was like do i really have to watch this.
> 
> Started watching angel beats HOORAY
> 
> ...




I understand you, it was horrible...
Still I struggled to complete it...



kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone know where i can get this:
> Bomberman B-Daman Bakugaiden i really want it because it brings back my childhood.
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=1211
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_P5ooygclI



I regret to inform you it is not possible to find subs for it, no one ever fansubbed this anime...

On the other hand, Bomberman Jetters has been fully subbed by ani-kraze


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Dropped High School of the Dead after 5 episodes because of it's ridiculousness. It's like the zombie apocalypse was an afterthought and the real plot is about the gravity, momentum and inertia defying breasts.
> 
> @Batou: Why did you drop Kampfer though? It's parodying almost anything in anime, even itself lol
> 
> ...




Gotta get us some pictures up when you get back.

I need to start watching that anime.. I liked the first episode


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Dropped High School of the Dead after 5 episodes because of it's ridiculousness. It's like the zombie apocalypse was an afterthought and the real plot is about the gravity, momentum and inertia defying breasts.



Ok first off, anime in general is ridiculous.  Second, zombie apocalypses are ridiculous.  The story is entertaining IMO.  Lastly, why are you complaining about breasts?  That should be the last complaint coming from someone who watches anime.  That is half the point of anime IMO.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2010)

Avatar change for thanksgiving. Its close. but if you think I should do better lmk. I just didnt want to go tacky. particulars from clannad fuko and nagisa from her moms bread shop.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

I have no issues with fan service as long as it is woken into the story well enough to look plausible.  There is never a need for mecha anime to put girls in skin tight (you can see almost everything) suits.  Big props to the ones with the decency to put the guys in them to and just write it off as normal for all pilots.

HSotD seems like it is in the same group with Queens Blade and Ikki Tousen.  I can watch if I am in that mode and it does go all Eiken on me.

How does the zombie apocalypse start in it anyway?


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Avatar change for thanksgiving. Its close. but if you think I should do better lmk. I just didnt want to go tacky. particulars from clannad fuko and nagisa from her moms bread shop.




If its a creation by Nagisa's mother, do not want!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> If its a creation by Nagisa's mother, do not want!!



then a change their will be.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> the guy's tie in the second picture is defying gravity just as much as the boobs in HSoTD.  How is that any different?  In HSoTD it is done on purpose to entertain young men.  That guy's tie is just the lack of paying attention to detail.  Also why did he still L's hair cut?
> 
> I have not seen HSoTD though so I have little to contribute on that subject.



Don't have to wear many ties, do you? His tie isn't defying gravity, it's _pinned_ to his shirt. Proper dress calls for a tie pin.

And I haven't seen HSOTD yet, but it's sounding more and more like a mindless fan service anime every time I hear about it. Losing interest fast. Somebody give me a reason to change my mind.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok first off, anime in general is ridiculous.  Second, zombie apocalypses are ridiculous.  The story is entertaining IMO.  Lastly, why are you complaining about breasts?  That should be the last complaint coming from someone who watches anime.  That is half the point of anime IMO.



No, anime has some of the most intriguing stories out there. It's not all about the fan service. Pure fan service anime are for horny teenaged boys. Horny adults prefer some good plot and character development with their boobs.

In short, lots of boobs does not mean we need a generic crappy plot, with generic crappy themes, and generic crappy characters. Ikkitousen springs to mind. I'm with LaughingMan on this one.


----------



## razaron (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And I haven't seen HSOTD yet, but it's sounding more and more like a mindless fan service anime every time I hear about it. Losing interest fast. Somebody give me a reason to change my mind.



the fan service is nowhere near as bad as everyone says it is. i originally dropped it from hearing about how over the top the fan service is but still watched it a little while back and, unless you absolutely detest boobs, you probably wont find it that bad. plus the action is good and the story is acceptable.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Don't have to wear many ties, do you? His tie isn't defying gravity, it's _pinned_ to his shirt. Proper dress calls for a tie pin.



A tie pin goes in your shirt.  His tie pin must be in his belt buckle.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 6, 2010)

The convention finished a while ago, the organizers (all of whom are my schoolmates) underestimated the number of people that would be there.

Having all the other halls in the whole building occupied(there are 5, the other four were in use for the World Robotics Olympiad: Asia regionals - which used up 2 halls, oath-taking for new electrical engineers, and a convention/conference organized by Canon for photographers) means that they wouldn't have possibly "expanded" capacity without changing the date as well.




TheLaughingMan said:


> the guy's tie in the second picture is defying gravity just as much as the boobs in HSoTD.  How is that any different?  In HSoTD it is done on purpose to entertain young men.  That guy's tie is just the lack of paying attention to detail.  Also why did he still L's hair cut?
> 
> I have not seen HSoTD though so I have little to contribute on that subject.



You mean it's your lack of attention to detail. A wet tie could possibly stick to the shirt.

Steal L's haircut? I don't know, except for the fact that what you're saying is not possible. Similar perhaps, but no stealing happened. Might as well say that Star Driver stole from Revolutionary Girl Utena because it seems to be a shounen version of it.




PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok first off, anime in general is ridiculous.  Second, zombie apocalypses are ridiculous.  The story is entertaining IMO.  Lastly, why are you complaining about breasts?  That should be the last complaint coming from someone who watches anime.  That is half the point of anime IMO.



I am not complaining about breasts but rather the profusion. There's "acceptable" like Sora no Otoshimono: Forte (and it's 6th episode really has me laughing most of the time) and there's "too much" like HsOTD. Hence why it got dropped, while I never even started with Ikkitousen and Queen's Blade in the first place.

Of course, when it's hentai, there's no such thing as "too much." But we're talking about series shown on TV (in Japan anyway, thus far).


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 6, 2010)

Anime don't have to make sense.

Like: http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=4530

Or http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=4383


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 6, 2010)

First time I reached 600KB/s (average of 400-620KB/s) for a torrent of a new anime episode LOL, usually averaged 100-300KB/s


----------



## Tartaros (Nov 6, 2010)

> Ok first off, anime in general is ridiculous. Second, zombie apocalypses are ridiculous. The story is entertaining IMO. Lastly, why are you complaining about breasts? That should be the last complaint coming from someone who watches anime. That is half the point of anime IMO.



You have to read more manga and watch more anime then. If you stay in the actual highlight you only know a part. It's like saying american comic is all about superheroes.


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Tartaros (Nov 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> [url]http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1157/1279280947459.jpg[/URL]



Yeah, and I watch seikon no qwaser because I learn biology


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2010)

Tartaros said:


> Yeah, and I watch seikon no qwaser because I learn biology



You do learn a lot about bewbs...


----------



## Tartaros (Nov 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> You do learn a lot about bewbs...



Yeah, and how women who haven't been pregnant have milk xDDDDD


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2010)

spirited away good or no?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you watched Princess Mononoke, you will like Spirited Away.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, anime has some of the most intriguing stories out there. It's not all about the fan service. Pure fan service anime are for horny teenaged boys. Horny adults prefer some good plot and character development with their boobs.



IMO, I much prefer plot to breasts.  HSOD actually has a plot as well as plenty of fan service.  I am a big zombie fan, so I actually like that sort of thing.


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> spirited away good or no?



It won an oscar, the only time a non american animation movie did such a feat, it is great...



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> IMO, I much prefer plot to breasts.  HSOD actually has a plot as well as plenty of fan service.  I am a big zombie fan, so I actually like that sort of thing.



Then let me recomend you to watch Shikanbane hime, its got zombies too, better action and no gravity defying bewbs, although there might be one or 2 characters that come close enough...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2010)

djisas said:


> It won an oscar, the only time a non american animation movie did such a feat, it is great...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let me recomend you to watch Shikanbane hime, its got zombies too, better action and no gravity defying bewbs, although there might be one or 2 characters that come close enough...



I appreciate it bro!  I'll get right on watching that!  I have to say though, there is a scene in HOTD where the boobs are doing bullet time, and I was laughing my ass off.  I bet Shikanbane does not have that now does it?  

To reiterate:  

The scene:







My reaction:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Steal L's haircut? I don't know, except for the fact that what you're saying is not possible. Similar perhaps, but no stealing happened. Might as well say that Star Driver stole from Revolutionary Girl Utena because it seems to be a shounen version of it.



Why are so up in arms about a simple joke.  It was crack about how their hair styles are the SAME (the only real difference being color and level of detail due to Death Note have a bigger budget), and you jump to plagiarism.  Calm down and take a joke.


----------



## djisas (Nov 7, 2010)

More like this:



Or this




In this case, you fight poison with poison, or zombies with zombies...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> More like this:
> [url]http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/364/moe204105020sample.jpg[/URL]
> Or this
> [url]http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/8725/moe2011524720sample.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Ok thanks, I'm downl- "getting" it now.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 7, 2010)

djisas said:


> [url]http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1157/1279280947459.jpg[/URL]



I watch Asobi ni Iku Yo because of Haruka Tomatsu and Kana Hanazawa.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> A tie pin goes in your shirt.  His tie pin must be in his belt buckle.



I initially thought that the white piping on the bottom of the tie was a tie clip, but looking at the other pictures, I noticed my mistake.

But if it's pinned at the "fold", that would still be his shirt, and the tie would still hang pretty close to that manner. Meh, unimportant. Your point is taken.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.somoe.org/typing/


----------



## razaron (Nov 8, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> http://www.somoe.org/typing/



ffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just something happening with TPU. Currently it's Nov 8, 2010, 08:01 PM for my post and Unread Nov 9, 2010, 07:12 AM for your post (GMT+8 of course)


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ...if you think I should do better lmk. ....


  lmk.... "lick my klit"?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ahhzz said:


> lmk.... "lick my klit"?



are you retarded?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> are you retarded?
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/818226124.png



not totally sure... you may need to let me know....


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2010)

oh, good old Ahhzz.. 

I got corpse Princess.. I might try to watch it tonight.. I finished Rurouni Kenshin again.. lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2010)

Haven't seen that one. Corpse Princess... hmmm.....thx.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2010)

for all you eva fans!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

for all you eva fans who think shinji had mental difficulties:


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Long time no post here Mussels.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Long time no post here Mussels.



i read everything that goes on here.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 13, 2010)

I stopped watching Bleach 


Spoiler



the episodes are getting more and more disgusting and poor emotive. 
The story is a crap on the manga I was expecting more from Ichigo vs Aizen and everything finshed like shit without mention that it lost every logical point of the story, it was supposed on the story line that Ichigo was a creation of Aizen of something like this, why Urahara, Yoruichi an Ichin didnt unleashed the Bankai.....



I dont know you guys, but i enjoy the first 70 eps. Now is a shit!!!:shadedshu

:On my opinion, he is trying to keep on with Naruto and One piece.


----------



## razaron (Nov 13, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> I stopped watching Bleach
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's why i (think i) said that bleach now resembles dragonball z. Ichigo vs Aizen is similar to Goku vs Frieza, which was a perfect finale but the series still went on just so it could sell more.:shadedshu
But of course Goku vs Frieza was better.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

spoiler tags, doodleberries.


----------



## razaron (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm going to have to stop myself from watching ongoing anime (again) because i have a years worth of exams to do in January.....
....buuut I'm still watching finished anime series. and on that note/rant thingy i finished monster the other day and it's awesome. Even though it has a seemingly slow pace every episode just suck you in. it's one of those "more about the journey than the destination" story's.



Mussels said:


> spoiler tags, doodleberries.



Is what i said abstract enough or should i put spoiler tags on?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

razaron said:


> I'm going to have to stop myself from watching ongoing anime (again) because i have a years worth of exams to do in January.....
> ....buuut I'm still watching finished anime series. and on that note/rant thingy i finished monster the other day and it's awesome. Even though it has a seemingly slow pace every episode just suck you in. it's one of those "more about the journey than the destination" story's.
> 
> 
> ...



if you're covering specific plot points, tag it.


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> I stopped watching Bleach
> 
> I dont know you guys, but i enjoy the first 70 eps. Now is a shit!!!:shadedshu
> 
> :On my opinion, he is trying to keep on with Naruto and One piece.




http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/09/10/what-will-befall-manga-if-one-piece-naruto-bleach-end/

Evidence to support theory? You decide.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 14, 2010)

morpha said:


> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/09/10/what-will-befall-manga-if-one-piece-naruto-bleach-end/
> 
> Evidence to support theory? You decide.



I don't read any of those anymore.

Also, what happened then when Dragonball stopped in 1995 after 11 years? Did manga suddenly die? Um, no.

Looking at Weekly Shounen Jump's current lineup, most of them are quite new although can easily replace any of the three. A special mention to Bakuman as well, considering it's about a mangaka and his partner author in middle-school planning to get published in Shounen Jump (weirdly, in the anime they can't say that so it's "Shounen Jack").


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

Since the early 1990's japan has been in a state of financial crisis. For you yanks reading its the same thing that happened in America recently, except they still haven't recovered.

It's mentioned in so many anime and manga. "its so hard to get jobs these days" etc. Hell the situation even inspired a manga called Akumetsu.

Its probably not as bad as its made out to be, But the people running all the companies over there are shit scared of their markets collapsing. 

If you spend more time reading commentary on recent anime and manga and watched/read less actual anime/manga you will find that the common opinion is that nothing NEW is being produced, more and more remakes, sequals etc. And manga is being adapted earlier and earlier. 

Hollywood is in the same boat. Hollywood is making more and more money every year. But how many of are going to argue that that isnt because of the sequels/adaptions they keep pumping out?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> I stopped watching Bleach
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



About 70 eps is where I started to not like it anymore. I think i made it to 80eps before I dropped it, because it became crap. It's amazing how badly they can screw something up that started so well.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 14, 2010)

morpha said:


> Since the early 1990's japan has been in a state of financial crisis. For you yanks reading its the same thing that happened in America recently, except they still haven't recovered.
> 
> It's mentioned in so many anime and manga. "its so hard to get jobs these days" etc. Hell the situation even inspired a manga called Akumetsu.
> 
> ...



Nice try, but that is not the case.  While it is financially based, earlier adaptations of manga and the supposed trend of remakes "which is also untrue" has nothing to do with a lack of funds.  As an American, you get a distorted view of the state of anime because you are apart of their secondary audience.  Anime is not made for Americans, America does not provide a comparatively sizable income compared to Japan only titles, and they don't really care about what we get to see.  Anime you receive in America is purchased by licensing groups and sold through American distributors.  The market only appears stagnate because they are selling what people by the most, which unfortunately, is very similar to other popular titles from a few years back.

If you are looking for more interesting and unique anime titles, they you should look outside your norms.  Try a different source for info. about new and old titles, watch anime from a genre you normally don't watch, or just try watching a title that is like your favorite genre but may say it is not what it appears to be on the surface.

For more details about the current state of anime, I suggest checking viable anime news sites that are unrelated to 4chan or crunchyroll.  4chan for obvious reasons and crunchroll still has an agenda they need to look out for.  On the latter, while the news may be true, the articles are often selective and self serving.

For more details about anime, its current state, and remakes in particular, I have provided some reading material below.

http://www.animenation.net/blog/2010/11/02/ask-john-how-much-anime-is-original/

http://www.animenation.net/blog/201...lchemist-brotherhood-encourage-other-remakes/

http://www.animenation.net/blog/2010/03/19/ask-john-how-can-the-anime-industry-avoid-stagnation/


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

The remakes for targeting a new audience. True for the most part. The point I was actually trying to convey was there is very few NEW titles coming out. Not that it was due to money, But I can see where the confusion came from. 

Actually im not American, and im aware of how the licensing thing works especially since In Australia Madman wont license any anime until its been licensed in America so they can poach the translation... im also quite curious as to how the American market of anime/manga is even relevant to what I said.

I WAS talking about the state of affairs IN japan.

Also who the hell Is John (from the links)? and why on earth was 4chan mentioned? Why does John have more credibility as an 'expert' than myself, Mussels and everyone's favorite human wiki DJisis?

P.S. I love debate and discussion.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 14, 2010)

morpha said:


> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/09/10/what-will-befall-manga-if-one-piece-naruto-bleach-end/
> 
> Evidence to support theory? You decide.



Evidence?! that story is going nowhere, what Im trying to say is that Naruto has a good plot and One Piece an amazing story where Eichiro Oda is a master of imagination thats why both are doing so well till now ( Manga / Anime).
Bleach is done. no way the serie can keep with that nonsense story.


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

have you read the new arc in bleach? ichigo fighting crime with no powers. BORING. name a fighting anime that succeeded without crazy moves.

...hmm... i keep getting sidetracked from the original point I was trying to make... I think I need to lay off the coffee... I just realised i posted 3 short rants.

sorry everyone.

I agree with what you said. It can't compete. Publishers are probably pressuring him to keep it going. They dont want their meal tickets to end.

As ive previously mentioned. Not much good new talent coming out, just more releases of old stuff. And a struggling economy that keeps the pressure to succeed on.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 14, 2010)

It is better to make a good 100 ep serie than a shit 300 ep serie. not to mention tha part of it has been improved eps.
its a shame, bleach had good fights and transf.


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

There have been as many 1-hit wonder mangaka as there have been bands. I'm sure hes worried his next project will fail.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 14, 2010)

By the way now im watching Densetsu.... 13 ep, no bad at all, 
I finished the 12ep of HOTD (1st season??) nice!!
any news about the second season??????


----------



## HTC (Nov 14, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Evidence?! that story is going nowhere, what Im trying to say is that *Naruto has a good plot and One Piece an amazing story where Eichiro Oda is a master of imagination thats why both are doing so well till now ( Manga / Anime).*
> Bleach is done. no way the serie can keep with that nonsense story.



Manga wise Naruto is good but Anime wise, the fillers are making it shitty again. Personally, i'd prefer an hiatus (1 or 2 months) over so many fillers in a row, unless they make a large filler (several episodes) with a good story / plot: One Piece's G8 arc comes to mind.

Personally, i like Darker then Black and Ghost in the Shell too but my favorite is, by far, One Piece. Story wise, it's superb: it's rare for anyone to predict what craziness will come next.

Have you dudes ever seen:



Spoiler




a 4 sword wielding giraffe with a long square nose
a woman using soap bubbles as weapons: cleaning in more ways then one
a wanted poster, badly hand drawn because the photo failed, and then someone appears that has the same face as that wanted poster
a perverted skeleton with an afro who's a musician
a man using "slow down": Noro Noro beam or, as Luffy calls it, Aho Aho beam to make his attacks
a man using his power (unknown as of yet) to cut people up and re-attach them out of order: a talking head while the rest of it's body is in flames several meters away comes to mind
Luffy blowing air into his bones in order to make a part of his body the size of a giant and attack
sailing a ship underwater thanks to a special bubble coating used on the ship
many more
In the manga:


Spoiler



They just introduced a Kraken and it's enormous, compared to their ship. What's the first thing Luffy says? Let's tame it (see link).
http://www.mangafox.com/manga/one_piece/v59/c604/16.html





One piece was licenced to America but they edited it, badly, or so i'm told. For those wanting to watch One Piece, i recommend watching a subbed Japanese version.


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

Many shows, like Hunter X Hunter have simply ended and released a new season once the manga had gotten ahead again.

My theory is: Naruto and Bleach dont do this because they want to keep the popularity up. Everyone would move onto the next thing if they stopped airing for a time. And im sure the companies making them dont want this to happen.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 14, 2010)

Naruto and Bleach still have their own games, so even if the anime/manga takes a break there would hardly be a dent.


----------



## HTC (Nov 14, 2010)

morpha said:


> Many shows, like Hunter X Hunter have simply ended and released a new season once the manga had gotten ahead again.
> 
> *My theory is: Naruto and Bleach dont do this because they want to keep the popularity up. Everyone would move onto the next thing if they stopped airing for a time. And im sure the companies making them dont want this to happen.*



That has a down side. Remember Samurai X? They made filler after filler and that killed the show before it got to the best part. When i read the manga, i was quite surprised @ what was missing from the show. Pity too: it was a good show.


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

Samurai X? are we talking about 'The wandering Samurai Kenshin'?


----------



## HTC (Nov 14, 2010)

morpha said:


> Samurai X? are we talking about 'The wandering Samurai Kenshin'?



Yup: that's the one.


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

I liked that show....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> About 70 eps is where I started to not like it anymore. I think i made it to 80eps before I dropped it, because it became crap. It's amazing how badly they can screw something up that started so well.



th beginning of the arrancar arc is were i was done. its almost like kubo just didnt know what to do with the show their was so much filler.


----------



## razaron (Nov 14, 2010)

has anyone here read/watched baki the grappler? if not i recommend you do so. that stuff will put hair on your chest.
start with the 2 anime series, then read grappler baki, then read baki son of ogre.
you will never regret it and will wonder why you ever watched SHOUJO(little sissy-boy) anime like bleach and naruto.

Just a little testament to it's awesomeness. 



Spoiler



One of the characters has a park bench smashed apart on him, a police baton bent from hitting him, shot twice, has a stun grenade go off 1 foot from his face and is beat down by a man strong enough to topple the statue of liberty. All in the span of an hour and he still wins the fight through sheer manliness.


----------



## morpha (Nov 14, 2010)

that post made me lol so hard I farted.


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone watched Macross F: Itsuwari no Utahime yet??
I just watched it, it was simply epic, i dont think gundamn could compete with that, not visually and not with music...
Soon next year there will be a sequel...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 14, 2010)

djisas said:


> Anyone watched Macross F: Itsuwari no Utahime yet??
> I just watched it, it was simply epic, i dont think gundamn could compete with that, not visually and not with music...
> Soon next year there will be a sequel...



False Songstress is 1st half while Farewell of Wings is the 2nd half of the retelling of the whole TV series. I'm still in the process of getting False Songstress.

Talking about epic, Gundam Unicorn can certainly give any anime a run for it's money. It's basically 80's style with 21st Century implementation and attention to detail, and the music is very epic too. And a lot of people died. And a lot of explosions happened. And a lot of people will die. And a lot of explosions will happen. Again.


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2010)

Any anime??
Not evangelion thought, the second movie sold more in one week than uc in one month...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2010)

I've watched some of it. I need to finish it. Yeah, it's a good anime. Glad to see more is going to be added to it.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 14, 2010)

djisas said:


> Any anime??
> Not evangelion thought, the second movie sold more in one week than uc in one month...



Sales has nothing to do with being epic though, unless you took the idiom quite literally, I was not pointing out to any sales advantages.

Did Evangelion's second movie start with explosions and thousands dead?


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2010)

Does it need??
But it reached new levels of epicness destroying every single eva and half destroying tokyo 3...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 14, 2010)

morpha said:


> that post made me lol so hard I farted.



that sounds just as sally as bleach or naruto. shame that it all goes to waste on action instead of story. Ill let you keep your park bench grenade. im not too intrested.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, after the latest Star Driver ep, a Fullmetal Alchemist movie has been formally announced (with a sneak preview), due next year.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 15, 2010)

morpha said:


> The remakes for targeting a new audience. True for the most part. The point I was actually trying to convey was there is very few NEW titles coming out. Not that it was due to money, But I can see where the confusion came from.
> 
> Actually im not American, and im aware of how the licensing thing works especially since In Australia Madman wont license any anime until its been licensed in America so they can poach the translation... im also quite curious as to how the American market of anime/manga is even relevant to what I said.
> 
> ...



The state of anime in Japan is just fine.  No problems to speak of.  One studio was lost, but that was mostly their own fault.

Why John?  He has watch more anime than anyone I know, has over 25 years of anime watching experience, and has/currently works in the industry as a news reporter.  It has been his job for well of 15 years to know everything about anime.  Thats why.  He is also humble enough to not call himself an authority on the subject.  He prefers a more informed than most, avid fan as a title.


----------



## morpha (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks, I tried looking through the blog for a bio, but found nothing.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 15, 2010)

This is John:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/John-Oppliger/133391856700926


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt's latest ep brings up an interesting situation.

Transformers, the animated series, is usually considered by "anti-anime" Americans as the bastion of American cartoon might against their fight against "Japanese-loving anime children" which they continually bash and consider as "should be deported to Japan for all the good they bring here."

Random Curiosity, in it's analysis of the latest P&Sw/G ep which parodied Transformers, delved further on it. 

-The 80s-90s animated series was animated by a Japanese studio.
-Hasbro is the current holder of the Transformers IP for toys; they got it from a Japanese toy company.

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## djisas (Nov 15, 2010)

I have dedicated some time to the tranformers cause, i always had the same doubt and i reached the conclusion that it was mostly japanese by investigating...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Family Guy and American Dad are animated by a South Korean studio too.

Regarding the Macross Frontier movie: re-telling of the (1st half) series with less emphasis on other events and more on the singing, the Vajra and the fighting (obviously). Too much CGI though.


----------



## djisas (Nov 15, 2010)

No time wasted with secondary characters, its all action and singing...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> that sounds just as sally as bleach or naruto. shame that it all goes to waste on action instead of story. Ill let you keep your park bench grenade. im not too intrested.



I never liked it either. It was pretty mindless.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-VnA4QWpcI


----------



## razaron (Nov 16, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-VnA4QWpcI



wow. i can't believe i actually enjoyed the dub as a kid.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

razaron said:


> wow. i can't believe i actually enjoyed the dub as a kid.



dubs hurt my soul.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2010)

Got to admit that is the funniest filler in DBZ.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dubs hurt my soul.



Except GITS:SAC and Bebop.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 17, 2010)

New OVA came out, titled "Koe de Oshigoto!"

It's about voice acting for eroge. LOL


----------



## djisas (Nov 17, 2010)

Everyone!!
The first ever interactive anime made by none other than the Unique studio 4ºC
Be sure to try it out!!
http://www.attraction-lemanga.fr/site/index.php


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2010)

djisas said:


> Everyone!!
> The first ever interactive anime made by none other than the Unique studio 4ºC
> Be sure to try it out!!
> http://www.attraction-lemanga.fr/site/index.php



im not sure what i think of this


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am probably behind but has anyone watched episode 2 for Unicorn gundam?? I have to say its really impressive so far.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am probably behind but has anyone watched episode 2 for Unicorn gundam?? I have to say its really impressive so far.



yup, seen it.



i just hit that moment where i start recognising jap voice actors...


watching the blurays of gundam 00, and i recognised the person singing in one of the OP's and one of the ED's

(the brilliant green did the OP, the lead singer from that did black paper moon - the intro for soul eater, and ishikawa  chiaki did the ending for early season 2 - she did the intro for bokurano)


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2010)

There sure is going to be some good films coming out.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yup, seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah like Charr voice is same as the charr wannabe and brilliant green song for 00 was excellent.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 18, 2010)

sweet lineup


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 21, 2010)

razaron said:


> has anyone here read/watched baki the grappler? if not i recommend you do so. that stuff will put hair on your chest.
> start with the 2 anime series, then read grappler baki, then read baki son of ogre.
> you will never regret it and will wonder why you ever watched SHOUJO(little sissy-boy) anime like bleach and naruto.
> 
> ...



I watched 1st season and i liked, started watching the 2nd till Baki losses being main character, something like Tenjou Tenge. But for the ones who like great fighting series this is one top and raw.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, the previews/trailers are usually aired during Star Driver (Sat night). Now it's "Security Police - The Movie" and "Space Battleship Yamato - Live-Action"


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am probably behind but has anyone watched episode 2 for Unicorn gundam?? I have to say its really impressive so far.



Do I hear Unicorn? 

Watched it, but now I have to wait for half a year for Ep 3


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Do I hear Unicorn?
> 
> Watched it, but now I have to wait for half a year for Ep 3



Half a year? Nah, the Blu-ray for ep 3 gets released in March 3. So March isn't exactly 6 months from now...actually the Gundam movies/OVAs are getting released quite fast, especially compared to other big names like the Macross movie (which did take half a year), the Haruhi movie, and the Break Blade movies.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 22, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Do I hear Unicorn?
> 
> Watched it, but now I have to wait for half a year for Ep 3



Exactly what I heard about G. Unicorn, thats why I havent even watched the 2 eps.
Ill wait the complete serie.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 22, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Exactly what I heard about G. Unicorn, thats why I havent even watched the 2 eps.
> Ill wait the complete serie.



You'll wait until 2012 though.


----------



## razaron (Nov 22, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> I watched 1st season and i liked, started watching the 2nd till Baki losses being main character, something like Tenjou Tenge. But for the ones who like great fighting series this is one top and raw.



The anime is pretty average. It's the manga that's awesome.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2010)

:O more air gear!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm with you Mussels.. we need more Air gear! More!!!!!!! I am almost finished watching Hakuouki Shinsengumi Kitan


----------



## 2wicked (Nov 23, 2010)

Way overdue for more Air gear!
Guess I need to start reading the manga again to get caught up.

The ova seems a little more serious than the original anime.. or the characters grew up a bit since I last read the manga.
Where's the old Ikki that would just pull his pants down and take a crap while people were talking to him.


----------



## morpha (Nov 23, 2010)

The Air Gear Manga got really strange around the time Tool Tool Tool or whatever they were called entered the plot. 

It started great, Then it walked the path of evangelion.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm with you Mussels.. we need more Air gear! More!!!!!!! I am almost finished watching Hakuouki Shinsengumi Kitan





morpha said:


> The Air Gear Manga got really strange around the time Tool Tool Tool or whatever they were called entered the plot.
> 
> It started great, Then it walked the path of evangelion.





they actually DID make more air gear, is what i was saying. first OVA is out and subbed.

AniDB link


----------



## morpha (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh I knew about that months ago. It was mentioned on Sankaku Complex. But as I said, The manga got weird and so I wasnt overly interested in the OVA.

From what im hearing though its actually good.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 23, 2010)

help.. i have been stuck in a rut.  Recently i have been watching Bleach, Naruto, One Piece and fairy tail. 

Any suggestions on any animes that are like the above?

Below is my anime-planet profile, so you can see what i have seen. im an anime junkie of sorts 


http://www.anime-planet.com/users/THRiLLKiLL/anime/watched


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Go make an account in myanimelist.net too. 

Try checking my list (link is in the sig) for some that would interest you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2010)

BRS will get a second OVA.

http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=271080


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2010)

I fell asleep 30mins into the 1st ova, i totally forgot about this anime... maybe i should finish it.


----------



## morpha (Nov 23, 2010)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> help.. i have been stuck in a rut.  Recently i have been watching Bleach, Naruto, One Piece and fairy tail.
> 
> Any suggestions on any animes that are like the above?
> 
> ...



Checkout Hitman Reborn and Histories Greatest Disciple Kenichi.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> BRS will get a second OVA.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=271080



Nope, it's just a misunderstanding. What they said is that roughly: they would love to make another OVA for BRS and would be eager to do it if it were to be made official.

http://www.moetron.com/2010/11/13/black★rock-shooter-ova-sequel-announced/



> Today on his Twitter account, Goodsmile Company president Takanori Aki took a moment to write that their staff is very eager to produce an OVA sequel, however nothing has been confirmed at this moment.
> 
> Yesterday’s announcement at Anime Festival Asia (AFA X) was interpreted as an official announcement by several attendees and the Twitter community.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 23, 2010)

morpha said:


> Checkout Hitman Reborn and Histories Greatest Disciple Kenichi.



seen both of them..   hitman was a bit slow.  Kenichi was good, but short


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 23, 2010)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> seen both of them..   hitman was a bit slow.  Kenichi was good, but short



If you want to get specific then:
Legend of Legendary Heroes (still airing)
Asura Cryin' 1 & 2
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou
Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari
Samurai Champloo


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Nope, it's just a misunderstanding. What they said is that roughly: they would love to make another OVA for BRS and would be eager to do it if it were to be made official.
> 
> http://www.moetron.com/2010/11/13/black★rock-shooter-ova-sequel-announced/



damn


----------



## djisas (Nov 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> :O more air gear!



Yeah 2 new OAD's!!
Check my article on the orb: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?17108



THRiLL KiLL said:


> help.. i have been stuck in a rut.  Recently i have been watching Bleach, Naruto, One Piece and fairy tail.
> 
> Any suggestions on any animes that are like the above?
> 
> ...



D.Gray man, a great shounen packed with unique characters and action...
Soul eater, likewise, very original (remember that bleach arc where the zanpaktou gained life??) soul eater weapons are always like that...
You Can try basquash too, basketball plus mecha= WIN, actually i dont like basket at all but really liked the anime...
Another cool shounen, The Law of Ueki, it takes recycling to a new extreme, some really unique and original powers... 



Solaris17 said:


> BRS will get a second OVA.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=271080



Me bought the limited edition BD+DVD straight from Japan, its still on pré-order and will only be released on the 17th of december, in some places its already sold out...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2010)

djisas said:


> Yeah 2 new OAD's!!
> Check my article on the orb: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?17108
> 
> 
> ...



i know i want it.


----------



## djisas (Nov 23, 2010)

The brs OVA??
You can pré-order it from Amazon.co.jp, its surprisingly cheap considering how much anime usually costs, only 3k Yen, which is about 30$, the only downfall is that the shipment is fairly expensive...
http://www.amazon.co.jp/BLACK★ROCK-...B★RSセット付き-初回限定生産/dp/B003XJA43S/ref=pd_sim_t_7


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 23, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Go make an account in myanimelist.net too.
> 
> Try checking my list (link is in the sig) for some that would interest you.



I will do that 




entropy13 said:


> If you want to get specific then:
> Legend of Legendary Heroes (still airing)
> Asura Cryin' 1 & 2
> Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou
> ...



Thanks for the list! i will defintly check it out




djisas said:


> Yeah 2 new OAD's!!
> Check my article on the orb: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?17108
> 
> 
> ...



Soul eater i remember the frist few episodes, i liked it but at that time i was fighting a wow addiction (which i broke!)  i will need to check it out. 

i will have to check out the others on your list as well.




Thanks for the suggestions.. give me a few weeks and ill be back


----------



## razaron (Nov 23, 2010)

@THRill Kill
Kekkaishi would be another good shounen.


----------



## morpha (Nov 23, 2010)

razaron said:


> @THRill Kill
> Kekkaishi would be another good shounen.



I liked Kekaishi, The manga is also still ongoing.

The Law of Ueki, mentioned above , has a sequel (manga only) called Law of Ueki Plus which is a new story arc. I'd love to see anime adaptions of these...


----------



## djisas (Nov 23, 2010)

razaron said:


> @THRill Kill
> Kekkaishi would be another good shounen.


I loved that too, its similiar to the curently ongoing Nuraryon no mago...



morpha said:


> I liked Kekaishi, The manga is also still ongoing.
> 
> The Law of Ueki, mentioned above , has a sequel (manga only) called Law of Ueki Plus which is a new story arc. I'd love to see anime adaptions of these...



Didnt know that, didnt read the original either, but the anime was cool...


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm maybe its just the eng dub on AS that makes Fighting with box's show so unappealing to me.
Does it at least have a decent plot ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Hmm maybe its just the eng dub on AS that makes Fighting with box's show so unappealing to me.
> Does it at least have a decent plot ?



kekkaishi was quite good, i was pissed they ended it. stop watching eng dubs!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 24, 2010)

dub hater!!!

I've watched a bit of Kekkaishi and I like it a lot. You gotta get threw the first 10 or so episodes before it really gets going on how it is...


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> kekkaishi was quite good, i was pissed they ended it. stop watching eng dubs!



lol i hate dubs i just happened to see it on tv one night an was like 
" Fighting with magic boxes, Really ?"

Oh well i ll have to check it out anyway i trust TPU /a/ 

The only ok dub is the a fore mentioned GITS:SAC i still prefer the jpn voices but there are parts in that show that i just didn't understand, likely do to poor translation.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 24, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> lol i hate dubs i just happened to see it on tv one night an was like
> " Fighting with magic boxes, Really ?"
> 
> Oh well i ll have to check it out anyway i trust TPU /a/
> ...



That has nothing to do with translation.  GITS is just complicated.  I would be happy to explain anything you may have missed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou < reccomended to me via friends. about 5min into ep. 1 smells like fan service. I have a horrible idiosyncrasy to finish everything I start. I need to know if I need to drop this quick before I get attached.

EDIT:

WOW yup 

/dropped


----------



## morpha (Nov 24, 2010)

Daimou was LAME. shity ending and it rushed through the plot like the writer had urgent diarrhea and had to get it done quickly.

Sham too as I was actually enjoying it somewhat. It had potential.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 24, 2010)

morpha said:


> Daimou was LAME. shity ending and it rushed through the plot like the writer had urgent diarrhea and had to get it done quickly.
> 
> Sham too as I was actually enjoying it somewhat. It had potential.



Director wanted 24 eps at least. Producers didn't budge, they stuck with 12. It ended up being "too compressed". 

Same thing happened with Angel Beats!, albeit 13 instead of 12.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 25, 2010)

Since this is what you guys do here.

Detroit Metal City:  I am 5 episodes in and this is one of the funniest anime I have seen in years.  I have not laughed this hard and rewound a show this much in a long while.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Since this is what you guys do here.
> 
> Detroit Metal City:  I am 5 episodes in and this is one of the funniest anime I have seen in years.  I have not laughed this hard and rewound a show this much in a long while.



INDEED!!!!!!!   I watched all eps in no time, I had stomach ache after that cuz I couldnt stop laughing as a maniac.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 28, 2010)

razaron said:


> The anime is pretty average. It's the manga that's awesome.



I havent read the manga, Im more of watching the anime serie if its complete before reading the manga, but if the anime results being a crap, i start reading it. I dont like to know what is going to happen in the next ep. thats my point of view about some series, thats what keeps me hunger for more anime. manga is good but anime is ZAIKO!!!

I hope more series like Baki to come, i enjoy those rude fights.

By the way, guys any news about "DOGS" i watched just 4 ep of 15 min.each no way thats all??


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Saw another trailer for the Fullmetal: Alchemist movie (now during the interval for Star Driver instead of at the end)...

There seems to be some place they'll be going to across the desert (big white tower), new "type" of enemies, one of which seems to be someone/something more at place in a sci-fi (except for the wings), as well as what I would say is a "werewolf"...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 28, 2010)

From what I've seen, it looks like it's another movie after the first one.. Not being from Brotherhood.. Ed still has his automail arm.. and looks to be small fry... 

But, still a bit off till it comes out.. who knows...


----------



## djisas (Nov 28, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> I havent read the manga, Im more of watching the anime serie if its complete before reading the manga, but if the anime results being a crap, i start reading it. I dont like to know what is going to happen in the next ep. thats my point of view about some series, thats what keeps me hunger for more anime. manga is good but anime is ZAIKO!!!
> 
> I hope more series like Baki to come, i enjoy those rude fights.
> 
> By the way, guys any news about "DOGS" i watched just 4 ep of 15 min.each no way thats all??



Dogs??
Thats all there is to it...

By the way, anyone watched Nanoha movie yet??
It was quite epic, it tells the entire first season story...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 28, 2010)

He means... Dogs Bullets and Carnage. 

I still need to watch them.. I got the first 3 but haven't seen them yet.. I love the manga.


----------



## djisas (Nov 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> He means... Dogs Bullets and Carnage.
> 
> I still need to watch them.. I got the first 3 but haven't seen them yet.. I love the manga.



I know what it is, i said, 4 episodes is all there is, i have watched it when it was first released...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2010)

ive got the nanoha movie, will quite like to see how that goes since i rewatched the series recently.


cant wait for haruhi BR rips to appear as well  and then i need the haruhi movie in BR as well


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ive got the nanoha movie, will quite like to see how that goes since i rewatched the series recently.
> 
> 
> cant wait for haruhi BR rips to appear as well  and then i need the haruhi movie in BR as well



i really enjoyed MHS


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

solaris17 said:


> i really enjoyed mhs



mhs?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> mhs?



Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
> 
> http://ffe.tpucdn.com/forums/customavatars/avatar14803_37.gif



Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu



oh im aware i just felt like being a dick


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> oh im aware i just felt like being a dick



well if you feel like being a dick, i cant help there


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well if you feel like being a dick, i cant help there



hmmm i think their was one other way of saying it. but i cant seem to find it. it was like yours only the last word began with an "S" instead of Y


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 29, 2010)

mmmmmMMM fate pantsuu Onomnononom


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> mmmmmMMM fate pantsuu Onomnononom



and nanoha nipples, from what i hear.


its kinda weird, i collect the HD copies of shows whenever i can, but its kinda hard to watch the shows with company when they get nuder and nuder


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and nanoha nipples, from what i hear.
> 
> 
> its kinda weird, i collect the HD copies of shows whenever i can, but its kinda hard to watch the shows with company when they get nuder and nuder



meh StrikerS has LOLI AND TITS


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> meh StrikerS has LOLI AND TITS



the version i had was muchly censored


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 29, 2010)

meh I always wait for the uncensored 
I want FORCE adaptation NOW!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 3, 2010)

http://bleach-network.com
one of my favrty anime download sites is closing down.thats why for one month was no new additions from anime gerne.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 3, 2010)

Arciks said:


> http://bleach-network.com
> one of my favrty anime download sites is closing down.thats why for one month was no new additions from anime gerne.



good one less crapy steaming  xvid ripsite on teh interwebs
really I do hate those kinds of sites as they rip off the hardwork of the fan subers


----------



## human_error (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow it's been ages since I was here last, so sorry if my question has already been covered.

Does anyone know of any fansub groups doing Break Blade 3 & 4 - I got 1 & 2 from [gg] but they seem to have dropped it :shadedshu


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 4, 2010)

Break Blade 3 And 4 are not released yet


----------



## human_error (Dec 4, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> Break Blade 3 And 4 are not released yet



odd http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Blade lists episode 3 as released September 25, 2010 and episode 4 October 30, 2010. Normally I take wikipedia's info with a pinch of salt but has there been a delay that wikipedia hasn't picked up on? Or am I forgetting something stupid here (more likely tbh)


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 4, 2010)

hmm one sec let me ask in the #gg channel


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 4, 2010)

GG says they are waiting on DVD/BD'r discs  ETA  .. unknown as the discs are not released yet


----------



## human_error (Dec 4, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> GG says they are waiting on DVD/BD'r discs  ETA  .. unknown as the discs are not released yet



aha! thanks for checking that out for me, I'd forgotten that they needed to wait for disks to rip for these (way too used to aired anime subs available <24h later). Guess I'll keep waiting in anticipation of the next installment


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 4, 2010)

some group might do a release I see raws and prescripts on various sites


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 4, 2010)

please, no talk of such activities. Keep it clean


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 4, 2010)

human_error said:


> odd http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Blade lists episode 3 as released September 25, 2010 and episode 4 October 30, 2010. Normally I take wikipedia's info with a pinch of salt but has there been a delay that wikipedia hasn't picked up on? Or am I forgetting something stupid here (more likely tbh)



Those aren't release dates, those are airing dates. 3's DVD is supposed to come on January. 4's on March, albeit still unconfirmed when exactly. 5 will be aired January 11.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 4, 2010)

last I checked FanSubing its selfed was still legal AND endorsed by most of the writers @.jp but ok  // whatever


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> last I checked FanSubing its selfed was still legal AND endorsed by most of the writers @.jp but ok  // whatever



only illegal in some countries, under some circumstances.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 4, 2010)

Forum rules

*Don't ask for warez or other illegal activities. (ie piracy, porn) Threads will be locked or deleted. Discussion about these topics may be allowed at moderator discretion. The discussion of related issues are permitted within reason.*




Cold Storm said:


> Torrent Talk Warning:
> This is a friendly warning for talks of any form of "bittorrenting". Please, do not in any way shape or form talk about it. No screen shots, links, nothing. I do want to keep this "club house" going for a long time so we can talk about anime and so forth.
> Any talks of Torrents from this point on, (September 8th, 2009 at 1:42pm est), will be reported instead of sending a pm asking for he removal.
> 
> If you feel a need to talk about it, Pm's please.



It's Clear as day on the rules... Yes, fansubs are "legal" in parts of the world, but it is posted in rules and in the OP, that we can't talk about it.. If you say.. 

"I'm going to download"  

That's fine.. We all can use a search engine to find anything and everything... *But, I will not be infracted, nor have this thread closed for the talked of torrents..* 

If you can stream the videos, it's cool.. Even if it is fan subbed.. Everyone in teh world can steam it..But, when you can get in to trouble for doing something, in any part of the world.. That's a  to talk about...


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 4, 2010)

Watch Gundam porn here.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Watch Gundam porn here.



favourite scene in anime, of all time.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2010)

liesssss iits iitss ittsss NOT A GANDAMU


----------



## djisas (Dec 5, 2010)

human_error said:


> Wow it's been ages since I was here last, so sorry if my question has already been covered.
> 
> Does anyone know of any fansub groups doing Break Blade 3 & 4 - I got 1 & 2 from [gg] but they seem to have dropped it :shadedshu





human_error said:


> odd http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Blade lists episode 3 as released September 25, 2010 and episode 4 October 30, 2010. Normally I take wikipedia's info with a pinch of salt but has there been a delay that wikipedia hasn't picked up on? Or am I forgetting something stupid here (more likely tbh)



BB been delayed for a lot of time in Japan
You can see official release date here http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=BCXA-206 for 3rd movie, the 4th comes a month latter...



OneMoar said:


> liesssss iits iitss ittsss NOT A GANDAMU


No its a lot better!!


----------



## phobias23 (Dec 6, 2010)

I finished watching Get Backers, I liked the serie but they left a lot of story without a final cut. 49 eps were no enough for it. Ill track the manga and see if they did a better job on it and if the story continues... I was waiting a great fight between Ban and Dr. Jeckyll.

Start watching Angel Beats,  nice till now


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2010)

Get backers is one of my favorite anime.. I felt that they should of had a lot more added to it also.. Oh, well..


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 6, 2010)

S3 of DgrayMan > get backers


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Trailers (all in youtube) for the upcoming Winter 2011 anime (2011 since almost all of the TV series start in January; only a couple of movies and OVAs/special episodes will air this December).

COPY-PASTA FROM ANOTHER FORUM:


*All the trailers I could find for the upcoming Winter 2010/2011 anime season; I will update this post as I find more:*


*ANGEL BEATS! 「STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN」 SPECIAL EPISODE 12/22/2010*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcBEd6rd_N4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP3FD9gDPHw&feature=related


*CARDFIGHT! VANGUARD 01/08/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxxNGS46fAs&feature=player_embedded


*DRAGON CRISIS! 01/10/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muaNRPVKFSk&feature=related


*FREEZING 01/08/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ljt1b5aPc


*HAYOREI NYARUKO-SAN 12/10/2010*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_O6eJG1eAs&feature=related


*HOUROU MUSUKO (WANDERING SON) 01/13/2011 *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIENMGq6H5U&feature=related


*IS (INFINITE STRATOS) 01/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXAjCHK8k_A&feature=related


*KUROSHITSUJI II OVA EP 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcGY8Nn-wJI&feature=related


*LEVEL E 01/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRclK3t_jwk


*PUELLA MAGI CM 3-6 (*4-6 are in the spoiler tag) 01/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XByTeuBgAeg



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pgK1J6va10&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p65H6RS3ZxY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR1wLjf67xY&feature=related




*RIO: RAINBOW GATE 01/04/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiuJprc40tg


*SUPERNATURAL THE ANIMATION 02/23/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJKFW3_9vuQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd4SwGdCPvk&feature=fvw


*WOLVERINE 01/07/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmsrPCq06BA

*YUMEKUI MERRY 01/2011*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ClzHW3n1G8


*I could only find these that follow on the official websites they were posted on:*

KARA NO KYOUKAI BD/DVD BOXSET WITH KARA NO KYOUKAI: FINAL INCLUDED 02/02/2011
This is not just the Boxset; there will be a final chapter to this series in the set. Please see this article for more information: Megane na Kanojo, Kara no Kyoukai Promos Streamed (Updated) - Anime News Network


KUROSHITSUJI II OVA PROMO SITE


MITSUDOMOE ZOURYOUCHUU! 01/2011


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> snip



sweet angel beats ended abruptly. but if they F#$$ up this ep ill be angry.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 6, 2010)

So they are making "Freezing" anime. I liked the concept into the manga but i am not sure on how they will continue it since there have not been any updates at all on the manga itself. 

Also "IS" looks a bit different than other mech anime as you get to see the pilots operating the actual suit.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Also "IS" looks a bit different than other mech anime as you get to see the pilots operating the actual suit.



Terrible design. wind resistance to the face, for one. high speed movement is out.

Regular debris would fuck your face up (insects lol), let alone in combat. shoot the ground, watch the shattered rock/concrete etc spray up and fuck your opponents face...


and here i was thinkin the japs knew how to make mecha


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Terrible design. wind resistance to the face, for one. high speed movement is out.
> 
> Regular debris would fuck your face up (insects lol), let alone in combat. shoot the ground, watch the shattered rock/concrete etc spray up and fuck your opponents face...
> 
> ...



lol....as i said its a bit "different". I should have put it in quotation marks....


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 7, 2010)

IS looks interesting


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> IS looks interesting



It does look interesting. I can't wait to see it. 

anyone see the new .hack?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It does look interesting. I can't wait to see it.
> 
> anyone see the new .hack?



new .hack OMG where ?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 7, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> new .hack OMG where ?



http://myanimelist.net/anime/9332/.hack//Quantum



Mussels said:


> Terrible design. wind resistance to the face, for one. high speed movement is out.
> 
> Regular debris would fuck your face up (insects lol), let alone in combat. shoot the ground, watch the shattered rock/concrete etc spray up and fuck your opponents face...
> 
> ...









This would actually make battles more exciting, considering that to disable the mecha, you don't go for that one single spot where the pilot is (get one lucky hit and the battle's done) but rather damage the whole exoskeleton. The shields are only around the pilot itself. Look at the gun, part of it is within the shield, but further away from the pilot it leaves the shield, thus the shield doesn't cover the whole thing, just the general location of the pilot.

And if it would be anything like this, FIRETRUCK YEAH!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

oh goody, forcefields. wasnt really shown in the clip i saw.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 7, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> http://myanimelist.net/anime/9332/.hack//Quantum
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Japanese need to start making real versions of these mechas! lol


----------



## phobias23 (Dec 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet angel beats ended abruptly. but if they F#$$ up this ep ill be angry.




same here, i finished  Angel beats today, the end is a little sad and abrupt. no way Otonashi
deserved that fate. I need that special ep!!!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh goody, forcefields. wasnt really shown in the clip i saw.



There was in the last 10 seconds. The blue beam was dispersed by the guy's forcefield, admittedly it's not immediately noticeable.

Most of the seiyuus are no strangers to mecha as well, having featured in Break Blade, Macross Frontier, Gundam Unicorn, Gundam SEED (and Destiny), Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, Asura Cryin', Code Geass, Full Metal Panic already.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2010)

WTH.... I can't believe its been done... They updated the download site... If you go to CCCP... It has a 10-10-2010 download... Wow..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> WTH.... I can't believe its been done... They updated the download site... If you go to CCCP... It has a 10-10-2010 download... Wow..



has been since 10th october lol, you're behind


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> has been since 10th october lol, you're behind



lol.. Nah, really.. 


I was putting it on the my other coworkers lappy.. and boom.. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lol cs


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 9, 2010)

Anything breakthrough lately?

I haven't had enough time to keep track... finals are coming up.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 9, 2010)

MMM harem ...


----------



## djisas (Dec 9, 2010)

Index, Ika musume for the lol, hyakka samurai girl for high school samurai comedy and action with plenty fan service...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yosuga no Sora for ecchi needs lol


----------



## djisas (Dec 9, 2010)

No yosuga no sora for ero needs, its borderline hentai...
Motto to love ru for ecchi too, quality bewbs every week...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 9, 2010)

djisas said:


> No yosuga no sora for ero needs, its borderline hentai...
> Motto to love ru for ecchi too, quality bewbs every week...



boarder line ??? every ep contains a sex scene  ..
NOTSAFE> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/11/09/yosuga-no-sora-total-sex-anime/


----------



## djisas (Dec 9, 2010)

Have you watched actual hentai??
You only get a couple of still shots of sex scenes and barely any moaning, Koe de Oshigoto! is more erotic than yosuga no sora with less nudity...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 9, 2010)

djisas said:


> Have you watched actual hentai??
> You only get a couple of still shots of sex scenes and barely any moaning, Koe de Oshigoto! is more erotic than yosuga no sora with less nudity...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hentai
Direct translation of "hen tai " = pervert


----------



## djisas (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats true, hentai means pervert, so you went to investigate what hentai actually is??


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 9, 2010)

/me is not getting into a discussion about the definition of pervert .


----------



## djisas (Dec 9, 2010)

Well you are talking about the word itself, while i was talking about the media to which is given the name Hentai or simply prn for the masses...
Thats why i say YS is borderline hentai, queen blade is close too for ex but not that much, Koe de Oshigoto! is also borderline hentai, but none of those titles can be considered true hentai (prn), they are ecchi (which has about the same meaning as hentai by the way)...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hentai
> Direct translation of "hen tai " = pervert





djisas said:


> Thats true, hentai means pervert, so you went to investigate what hentai actually is??



its come to mean pervert, but that is NOT a literal translation of it.


heres some copy pasta:



> In Japanese the word hentai is a kanji compound of 変 (hen meaning "change" "weird" or "strange") and 態 (tai meaning "attitude" or "appearance"). The term is used as a shortened form of the phrase 変態性欲 (hentai seiyoku), or "sexual perversion." In slang, 変態 (hentai) is used as an insult meaning roughly "pervert" or "weirdo". The term is not often applied to pornography in Japan. Instead, terms such as 18-kin (18禁, literally "18-prohibited") meaning "prohibited to those not yet 18 years old", and seijin manga (成人漫画 "adult manga") are used when referring to pornography. The English letters AV are also used, standing for adult video.




so really, hentai could be someone in funny clothes (think: homeless bum) or someone with a creepy smile around a group of teenaged girls.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its come to mean pervert, but that is NOT a literal translation of it.
> 
> 
> heres some copy pasta:
> ...



 anata wa hen~desu yo `lit`"You are strange" you are correct the literal translation is "strang/weird/odd " but literal translations useualy don't make a lot of sense when it comes to Japanese   > english


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 10, 2010)

Doesn't matter.

We all know what is hentai, and what is border line hentai, so...

Let's be friends and watch some hentai together with fresh napkins.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 10, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> anata wa hen~desu yo `lit`"You are strange" you are correct the literal translation is "strang/weird/odd " but literal translations useualy don't make a lot of sense when it comes to Japanese   > english



Right, but you still seem to be missing the point that, in reference to anime, hentai means porn. 

Hentai in reference to a person means pervert.

Context determines it's meaning.



kid41212003 said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> We all know what is hentai, and what is border line hentai, so...
> 
> Let's be friends and watch some hentai together with fresh napkins.



Sorry bro, I don't do circle jerks. You're on your own on this one. lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 10, 2010)

Wile E said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Sorry bro, I don't do circle jerks. You're on your own on this one. lol.





....says the guy with 3 dudes in capes and underwear for an avatar.....


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ahhzz said:


> ....says the guy with 3 dudes in capes and underwear for an avatar.....



It's the TPU supermods


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2010)

this is starting to sound like rizon ..


----------



## djisas (Dec 10, 2010)

Hentai is good, but dont mess with the lolis:


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 10, 2010)

yea .. definitely sounding like rizon


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't see your points.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

djisas said:


> Hentai is good, but dont mess with the lolis:
> [url]http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/8717/84500468xschoolgirlvsot.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/7740/84501468xschoolgirlvsot.jpg[/URL]



Lolis? I'm surprise Mussels isn't already in here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 11, 2010)

djisas said:


> *Hentai is good*, but dont mess with the lolis:
> [url]http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/8717/84500468xschoolgirlvsot.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/7740/84501468xschoolgirlvsot.jpg[/URL]


----------



## morpha (Dec 11, 2010)

Mussels is at work right now.

But I believe he would enjoy the current discussion.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Lolis? I'm surprise Mussels isn't already in here.



reporting for duty.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

The topic was lolis, in case you needed a refresher.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The topic was lolis, in case you needed a refresher.



pics or it didnt happen.

of the lolis.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> pics or it didnt happen.
> 
> of the lolis.



 Anime Nation


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Anime Nation



i see no lolis. fail.


----------



## phobias23 (Dec 11, 2010)

PERVS!!

I dont imagine all you guys in Japan, oh! same goes for me


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 11, 2010)

This must be Mussels then?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is the first winter anime to air. Albeit the first episode is mainly flash animation and only about 4 minutes long.


----------



## djisas (Dec 12, 2010)

I watched that, i also have watched the alternate version of that anime, i love it and im also fascinated by the Cthulu's myth...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptP0OR-e7rI


----------



## razaron (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm up to to episode 55 of legend of the galactic heroes so far. It looks like crap and it sounds like crap but by golly is the story good.

Oh and sadistic lolis are awesome. Ekaterina FTW.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibPCLMH1NM4


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 17, 2010)

Dammit....i still cant find if there is any info on a next season of "Historys greatest disciple". I really do like the manga more than bleach and naruto combined.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

OK, to stimulate discussion, let's talk about Bill 156 that has been recently been passed by the Tokyo Metropolitan Assembly and its effects on Tokyo-based manga publishers, anime studios and producers and game developers.

Read up on them in sankaku, ANN, as well as some of the blogs (usually linked in articles and found in the comments).


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

How about giving me a summary and some links, so I don't have to Google to satisfy the topic?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 17, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> OK, to stimulate discussion, let's talk about Bill 156 that has been recently been passed by the Tokyo Metropolitan Assembly and its effects on Tokyo-based manga publishers, anime studios and producers and game developers.
> 
> Read up on them in sankaku, ANN, as well as some of the blogs (usually linked in articles and found in the comments).



Personal opinion: i think the public is just starting to notice of such stuff and getting it overhyped in a bad way. I mean anime/manga/doujinshi have been around for over a decade (if not more).


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...-resubmit-bill-on-sexual-depictions-of-youths
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2010-12-15/full-tokyo-assembly-passes-youth-ordinance-bill


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

It all depends on the wording. Characters that are clearly very young probably shouldn't be drawn in a sexual context. It's similar to kiddy porn. On the other hand, I hate censorship, and no children are actually exploited.

It's definitely not an easy issue.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It all depends on the wording.



The wording is so vague that Naruto could become 18+ because of its "depiction" of violence, as well as its "depiction" of minors engaging in violence.

One Piece could become 18+ because of its "depictions" of crimes (the most obvious of which is piracy), as well as "depictions" of lawlessness in general (well, we are talking about pirates).

It does not only deal with sexual themes, it covers all "depictions of virtual crimes...which are illegal in real-life."


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

Then I am completely against that level of censorship. That is completely uncalled for. It's modern day book burning.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Then I am completely against that level of censorship. That is completely uncalled for. *It's modern day book burning*.



Actually no, because ACTUAL BOOKS are not covered. 

So Ishihara's (the one that proposed the bill) novel about gangs, rape, and other petty crimes by highschool boys and girls is not covered at all.

There would be an event for his novels on March 2011:
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/int...o-governor-novels-inspire-dojin-protest-event


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

I said modern-day book burning. Books are not this age's medium of choice any longer, thus new legislation target electronic mediums. The effect is the same, however.


----------



## djisas (Dec 17, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Dammit....i still cant find if there is any info on a next season of "Historys greatest disciple". I really do like the manga more than bleach and naruto combined.



Good luck waiting, i havent had news about the anime ever since it ended...



entropy13 said:


> OK, to stimulate discussion, let's talk about Bill 156 that has been recently been passed by the Tokyo Metropolitan Assembly and its effects on Tokyo-based manga publishers, anime studios and producers and game developers.
> 
> Read up on them in sankaku, ANN, as well as some of the blogs (usually linked in articles and found in the comments).



I know of it, i know its bad, what will be of my lolis??


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh... Man.. GITS movie.. even if it's a 3d one.. lol.. 

Can't believe Yu-Gi-oh is coming with more stuff.. lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2010)

Stein's Gate, Appleseed, Deadman Wonderland and Ao No Exorcist all look interesting.

GITS movie, not so much. I couldn't give a damn less about 3D. I've already seen SSS, no need for it to be in 3D.

Rant time: I am already fed up with all this 3D bullshit. It gives us nothing but shit products. They are so focused on making things look cool and pretty, that they completely forget to write a damn story. Movies like Avatar are a prime example. The story was garbage, but it looks neat. And now it's bleeding into anime with SSS. "We can't be arsed to write a new and original story, so here is one you've seen already, but with amazing new 3D." Give me a fucking break already. I sincerely hope this whole 3D craze fails, but I doubt I'm that lucky. /rant


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Stein's Gate, Appleseed, Deadman Wonderland and Ao No Exorcist all look interesting.
> 
> GITS movie, not so much. I couldn't give a damn less about 3D. I've already seen SSS, no need for it to be in 3D.
> 
> Rant time: I am already fed up with all this 3D bullshit. It gives us nothing but shit products. They are so focused on making things look cool and pretty, that they completely forget to write a damn story. Movies like Avatar are a prime example. The story was garbage, but it looks neat. And now it's bleeding into anime with SSS. "We can't be arsed to write a new and original story, so here is one you've seen already, but with amazing new 3D." Give me a fucking break already. I sincerely hope this whole 3D craze fails, but I doubt I'm that lucky. /rant




I forgot all about SSS all ready being out.. 

I'm with you on the rant.. I've seen 5 3d movies and I can say they didn't impress me much... Now, we got almost every damn movie being made with that... I'm just hoping that Micheal Bay doesn't think its good for Transformers: Dark side of the Moon... It's a waste on how you think people's brains are even set up... 

Your not the only one Wile...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not really complaining about 3D though, because the price difference of one ticket for 2d and one ticket for 3d is basically the price of the free popcorn and drink you get with the 3d ticket.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2010)

free popcorn and drink... man, wish that was the case here.. I've never got that..


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 19, 2010)

The 3D ticket is roughly $5.50.
The popcorn and drink is roughly $1.25.
The 2D ticket is roughly $4.20. 

Close enough.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> The 3D ticket is roughly $5.50.
> The popcorn and drink is roughly $1.25.
> The 2D ticket is roughly $4.20.
> 
> Close enough.



All right, I get ya.. Still, I wish that was the price in the US... 

$7.50 2D
Popcorn and drink around $10
$18ish 3D


But, that is due to where I live compared to where you live..


----------



## razaron (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw Gintama;
then i jizzed in my pants and...; 
thought, wow how awesome.

The end.

A haiku by the great razaron.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2010)

$15 here for 3D, no bonuses or specials.

and thats the discount rate for students/pensioners


----------



## djisas (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys!!
Keep your eyes open for the 2 epic movies that we will get on spring: From Makoto Shinkai comes Hoshi wo ou Kodomo, i have watched a PV, the animation looks a lot like Ghibli and if there is anyone that can deliver what Ghibli can or better, Makoto Shinkai is the only one...
Onigamiden: The director is an experienced man ans was a Key animator for movies like Akira, Steamboy, Metropolis, GITS, etc, looking at an available image containing some landscape samples i say the movie will at least look beyond epic




Also the Steins Gate anime has everything to be the best the season will offer...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

Suzumiya Haruhi no shoushitsu BD is kinda technically out


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 19, 2010)

no info on k-on movie yet?
ill wait..
and koe de oshigoto #02!!


@Solaris17 : nice avatar!!


----------



## djisas (Dec 19, 2010)

And so are the first subs...
King of thorn out too, BRS BD out, Trigun Badlands out...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> And so are the first subs...
> King of thorn out too, BRS BD out, Trigun Badlands out...



i cant wait for the second BRS OVA i hope they do it.


----------



## djisas (Dec 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i cant wait for the second BRS OVA i hope they do it.



They should do a tv out of it, there's enough material and characters...

I ordered BRS BD from japan directly, but thing is i paid 20$ (dirty cheap considering Jpn prices) 30$ for shipment it was expensive but it took a single day to arrive, the thing is my country is asking me to pay 73€ for costumes, besides having already payed 50$ they want me to pay 73€ more!!??
I refused to accept the shipment, it will be sent back to Amazon.jp and they will refund me...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> They should do a tv out of it, there's enough material and characters...
> 
> I ordered BRS BD from japan directly, but thing is i paid 20$ (dirty cheap considering Jpn prices) 30$ for shipment it was expensive but it took a single day to arrive, the thing is my country is asking me to pay 73€ for costumes, besides having already payed 50$ they want me to pay 73€ more!!??
> I refused to accept the shipment, it will be sent back to Amazon.jp and they will refund me...



greedy customs
50$ is pretty cheap for a BD
but the 73€ for the customs is just insane.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> They should do a tv out of it, there's enough material and characters...
> 
> I ordered BRS BD from japan directly, but thing is i paid 20$ (dirty cheap considering Jpn prices) 30$ for shipment it was expensive but it took a single day to arrive, the thing is my country is asking me to pay 73€ for costumes, besides having already payed 50$ they want me to pay 73€ more!!??
> I refused to accept the shipment, it will be sent back to Amazon.jp and they will refund me...



ouch thats pretty shitty.


----------



## djisas (Dec 19, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> greedy customs
> 50$ is pretty cheap for a BD
> but the 73€ for the customs is just insane.



The best thing it was a dvd/bd special limited edition with 2 cute nendoroids


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> The best thing it was a dvd/bd special limited edition with 2 cute nendoroids



link


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 19, 2010)

+1 on the link..
might get some.


----------



## djisas (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.jp/BLACK★ROCK-...A43S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1292792372&sr=8-2


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 19, 2010)

just remembered i have 4 nendoroids and preordered the k-on petit nendoroids.
gotta make some glass cabinet..


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 19, 2010)

ill order the dvds and rebuild them with proper fansubs


----------



## djisas (Dec 19, 2010)

They already come with subs is various languages...
Damn i really wanted that!!

Just found out the set will be available on europe trough archonia for 58€+shipment but no customs...
If i get my money back i might order this one, but it will only be available on february...


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 19, 2010)

djisas said:


> They already come with subs is various languages...
> Damn i really wanted that!!
> 
> Just found out the set will be available on europe trough archonia for 58€+shipment but no customs...
> If i get my money back i might order this one, but it will only be available on february...



yea... subs translated by Chinese with terrible English AND japanse Or subs Engrishitfyed by the usa distributors lolnothx I only buy the dvds for the boxart and the free stuff they include


----------



## djisas (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, i wont know until i get my hands on one of them...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2010)

haruhi movie = awesome, stayed up to 5am to watch it, worth it.


Toriazu rip of haruhi BD: not worth it. terrible banding issues, and they just used mazuis subs from the cam rip.

also, some serious encoding issues - the intro and credits freeze up for me with only audio playing, while the regular movie part plays fine.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> haruhi movie = awesome, stayed up to 5am to watch it, worth it.




Brainwash operation has been completed.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sucks to be not in Asia djisas lol

Not bothering with Haruhi for now, still getting Star Driver, Bakuman and Oreimo.


----------



## phobias23 (Dec 20, 2010)

By the way guys any news about that ova from Angel Beats????????

watching D-grayman/Requiem for the Phantom/Hakuouki Shinsengumi Kitan/Kaichou wa maid-sama. Nice


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 20, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> By the way guys any news about that ova from Angel Beats????????



Airs on the 22nd.

edit: lol a trailer for a new Ultraman movie during Star Driver half-way break


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 20, 2010)

angel beats OVA?
22nd of december?

gotta download and watch it..
thanks for the info guys


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2010)

came out to $63USD shipped its doable but i think imma wait until after Xmas...or next paycheck


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 20, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> lol a trailer for a new Ultraman movie during Star Driver half-way break



That i can't wait for


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Well, i wont know until i get my hands on one of them...



Screw Customs!!
DHL delivered my goods today without paying a cent of the 73€ asked earlier...

BRS Limited Edition is more awesome than it sounds, beside the BD, it comes with a 312 page storyboard + 36 page color  graphic booklet and the 2 Nendoroid all for 3307 yen + shipment (i paid 2960) all neatly packed in a great looking case with an extra full cover in clear plastic with some graphic to complement the BRS character images... 

Might take some pics latter...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Screw Customs!!
> DHL delivered my goods today without paying a cent of the 73€ asked earlier...
> 
> BRS Limited Edition is more awesome than it sounds, beside the BD, it comes with a 312 page storyboard + 36 page color  graphic booklet and the 2 Nendoroid all for 3307 yen + shipment (i paid 2960) all neatly packed in a great looking case with an extra full cover in clear plastic with some graphic to complement the BRS character images...
> ...



You Better!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Screw Customs!!
> DHL delivered my goods today without paying a cent of the 73€ asked earlier...
> 
> BRS Limited Edition is more awesome than it sounds, beside the BD, it comes with a 312 page storyboard + 36 page color  graphic booklet and the 2 Nendoroid all for 3307 yen + shipment (i paid 2960) all neatly packed in a great looking case with an extra full cover in clear plastic with some graphic to complement the BRS character images...
> ...



pics MAN WTF


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2010)

Here they are


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> Here they are



WHAT im deff getting it now. fucking sweet dude.


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2010)

And it was just released Friday...
1 day shipment trough dhl...
Forgot to mention it includes both dvd and bd versions...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> And it was just released Friday...
> 1 day shipment trough dhl...



i live in the US it will prob take DAYS as in like 2 weeks to get here but im getting it. now thats the edition you linked before right?


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2010)

I live in the furthest point in Europe, im sure the USA is just on the other side of the ocean will take the same time...
Yes, it gone up in price 400yen or so...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2010)

djisas said:


> I live in the furthest point in Europe, im sure the USA is just on the other side of the ocean will take the same time...
> Yes, it gone up in price 400yen or so...



thats fine i have to wait till this friday anyway i need to xmas shop this week


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2010)

Something cool for Gundamntards, i mean fans: http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/12/21/cardboard-gundam-not-bad-for-25/


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Fcukin' hell I want that BRS NAO. (Currently downloading Blu-Ray FLAC rip lol)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Suzumiya Haruhi no shoushitsu BD is kinda technically out



just finished watching it...holyshit. AMAZING the animation the story all of it. What a great movie.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

who does a good sub of  the series ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> who does a good sub of  the series ?



I got the Mazui release.

o my bad you said series. I got the a.f.k of that.

EDIT2:: I lied mazui did the subs for my series.


----------



## phobias23 (Dec 22, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> airs on the 22nd.
> 
> Edit: Lol a trailer for a new ultraman movie during star driver half-way break



thanx a lot dude!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 22, 2010)

It's out and subbed now.

EDIT: Top 10 most anticipated Winter 2011 anime -

Puella Magi Madoka Magica (Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika)
Yumekui Merry
GOSICK
IS (Infinite Stratos)
Dragon Crisis!
Level E
Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? ["Is This a Zombie?"]
Kimi ni Todoke 2
Freezing
Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!! ["I Definitely Don't Like Oniichan At All, OK?!"]


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

most anticipated anime in morpha's world: "Evangelion movie 3.0 : some other [not] weird title"


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

lol. Love the wording, and have to agree. Anticipating 3.0 like a fat guy anticipates frying bacon.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1boZBo8k978

Tsundere navigation system LOL.


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

okatu - making normal things somewhat creepy since ~1990


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1boZBo8k978
> 
> Tsundere navigation system LOL.



That is goddamn annoying as hell. I would smash it into a million bits.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just looked around here...
http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Angel_Beats!
http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Asobi_ni_Ikuyo!
http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Darker_Than_Black:_Gemini_of_the_Meteor

F**K YEAH!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Just looked around here...
> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Angel_Beats!
> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Asobi_ni_Ikuyo!
> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php/Darker_Than_Black:_Gemini_of_the_Meteor
> ...



fuck yea


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't find an Asobi ni Ikuyo! page for vehicles, but their depictions of a Rolls-Royce Phantom, Nissan GT-R, Ford Mustang, Dodge Charger, Humvee and M1-Abrams were quite accurate too.



Wile E said:


> That is goddamn annoying as hell. I would smash it into a million bits.





Lol yeah


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2010)

the issue with Tsundere characters is that they are like hot female tennis players. their small but tone. you say one wrong thing and BAM your on the ground like WTF just happened?


----------



## djisas (Dec 22, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> It's out and subbed now.
> 
> EDIT: Top 10 most anticipated Winter 2011 anime -
> 
> ...



I have high expectations for madoka, coming from shaft and drawn by Ume-sensei



morpha said:


> most anticipated anime in morpha's world: "Evangelion movie 3.0 : some other [not] weird title"


Im sure its the most anticipated anime by a few millions, it will sell twice the 2.0 im sure...
I have the 1.11 us version bd, waiting for 2.22


----------



## morpha (Dec 22, 2010)

Ill buy them in bluray when all four movies have come out (or in whatever format we are using in that far off distant future)


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 22, 2010)

Eva 3.0 is 2nd on my list... I want Black Lagoon 3rd season...


----------



## djisas (Dec 22, 2010)

Speaking of bl, i recently acquired vol 4-6 of the manga, the rest will come soon...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just about to sleep, but before that I chose (a mistake?) to go to some of the links here:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Heartwarming/AnimeAndManga
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/TearJerker/Anime

Right after finishing the Haruhi movie too. lol


----------



## djisas (Dec 23, 2010)

I have finished watching Kaminomi just now, i regret having watched episode 12, give me my 25m back!!

The Kurenai Ova i watched before was a lot better and more refreshing...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2010)

I've started Soul Eater finally.. lol.. On Episode 5. Good so far. I'll be watching it while I am doing my mindless amount of work.. lol.


----------



## morpha (Dec 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I've started Soul Eater finally.. lol.. On Episode 5. Good so far. I'll be watching it while I am doing my mindless amount of work.. lol.



*Soul Eater is about:*
Shinigami that have living weapons that can tranform into more powerful weapons. Their job is to fight monsters that try to eat human souls.

Sound Familiar? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleach_anime

I stopped watching around episode 25


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, I know it sounds familiar. It was just something that i was waiting to see.. 

Might start D-grayman Saturday night.. We'll see how it goes..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I've started Soul Eater finally.. lol.. On Episode 5. Good so far. I'll be watching it while I am doing my mindless amount of work.. lol.



early bleach may have been good, but god did it go to shit later.


at least soul eater remained consistent (even with the non manga/filler ending)


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> early bleach may have been good, but god did it go to shit later.
> 
> 
> at least soul eater remained consistent (even with the non manga/filler ending)



Yeah, I'm at 265 and I don't really want to finish to 302? due to how it's gotten..


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 24, 2010)

For some some odd reason I'm still watching bleach just reminds me of dbz.
story-fight-training-filler-fight-filler-training-5 seconds of story-filler-fight-off the wall filler-5 more seconds of main story(if there is one) ect..

Hope I didn't spoil it for anyone that hasn't caught up. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2010)

If you haven't watched Shiki yet, do so now. 2nd to the last ep now (21/22).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> If you haven't watched Shiki yet, do so now. 2nd to the last ep now (21/22).



i was watching the commie releases, but they seem to have dropped it.


what other HD group should i get to finish it with?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i was watching the commie releases, but they seem to have dropped it.
> 
> 
> what other HD group should i get to finish it with?



I get the Fubuki releases, although Taka releases quicker. I watch the Horriblesubs/Crunchysubs version first though anyway (360p)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I get the Fubuki releases, although Taka releases quicker. I watch the Horriblesubs/Crunchysubs version first though anyway (360p)



grabbing fubuki 10-14 now.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm at 265 and I don't really want to finish to 302? due to how it's gotten..



Shit, I didn't even make it to 80, iirc. Bleach turned to shit in a hurry. It's just plain sad now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, bleach did get crappy fast, but the different people is what kept me into watching it.. I need to watch skiri.. I think I have 1-12 or 1-10..


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/12/24/why-do-anime-characters-have-such-huge-eyes/
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/12/22/tokyo-anime-fair-we-can-no-longer-hold-the-event/
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/12/23/japan-we-will-now-quadruple-anime-exports/


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 25, 2010)

lolwut a Subaru x Gainax anime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTfz4LbyT2c

http://myanimelist.net/anime/9911/Houkago_no_Pleiades/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I promised to stop reading this thread....but here goes.

I remember how many of the people who are on this thread a lot were creaming their jeans about Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.  I finally broke down and started watching it today......and I am really disappointed.  I am 6 episodes in and it is bad.  I will admit I didn't expect it to be better than the original like so many claimed, but this is not acceptable.  The emotion and visceral nature of it is gone.  Many of the characters have been turned into shallow cartoonish forms of themselves (I have been trying my best to watch it like I never saw the original, but it is hard).  The pacing is terrible.  There are not several verbal inconsistence in dubbed and subbed version.  It seems to have a bad case of Bones syndrome as quality of the art will random turn to crap for no reason.

At this point I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Someone please tell me this crap gets better at some point.  Or should I just drop it now and save myself the time?


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2010)

Same feeling about first 10 or 15 episode were they recap the first anime at fast forward, it improves with time, but i still believe the original was better...


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2010)

Since it's a re-make, i was not motivated to watch Brotherhood.

It started slow with nothing really new, still it wasn't bad. I got it all downloaded, but i didn't watch it right away.... It took me a few months to finish watching all the EPs.

The anime offers a clearly point and a more believable/convincing plot (IMO). The ending is better, it feels more real.

Overall it's a better version of FMA.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Since it's a re-make, i was not motivated to watch Brotherhood.
> 
> It started slow with nothing really new, still it wasn't bad. I got it all downloaded, but i didn't watch it right away.... It took me a few months to finish watching all the EPs.
> 
> ...



I doubt that, but I guess I will find out.

Thanks for the input.  I guess I will just have to wait til 16 - 20 to see what I really think of this series.


----------



## bigboi86 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, bleach did get crappy fast, but the different people is what kept me into watching it.. I need to watch skiri.. I think I have 1-12 or 1-10..



Bleach is getting better now. 

I know what you guys mean about the similarities between Bleach and DBZ... this is because they are both Shounen Anime intended for younger audiences. 

Shounen = young boy
Seinen = older male (18-30) 

I admit though, some of my favorite anime series have been shounen. I like the complexity, maturity, and animation of seinen anime though. Cowboy bebop (the manga) was actually targeted towards young girls (10-18), which is odd, but I still think it's one of the best series, and to me should be considered seinen... but in Japan children obviously have a higher maturity level when it comes to stuff like this.

BTW, Bleach 302 is fucking awesome. I can't wait for 303.



Spoiler



His dad came back into the series(as a shinigami), and he's a beast. Now he's trying to teach Ichigo the final Getsuga move.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I doubt that, but I guess I will find out.
> 
> Thanks for the input.  I guess I will just have to wait til 16 - 20 to see what I really think of this series.



It really didn't get good till around 20... Before that it was a let down.. I just was gitty over the fact that they were going to do it different.. Wasn't going to make it a fan type anime...

As for Bleach, I'll still try and get up to 303.. I'm at 270 now..


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 27, 2010)

The 720p of Star Driver got delayed by a day (it just got subbed now) because a boxing match aired instead of the anime (Kameda-Munoz in Saitama) LOL


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm at 265 and I don't really want to finish to 302? due to how it's gotten..



yeah, i swear bleach went on more then a year of fillers.

right now the story line is back on track and is awesome again. i think its going to end soon!


and talking about fillers. when the hell is naruto going to stop


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 27, 2010)

never watched bleach, naruto, or one-piece..
too long to follow..
i prefer short animes like FMA, inuyasha, and some moeblob animes


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> never watched bleach, naruto, or one-piece..
> too long to follow..
> i prefer short animes like FMA, inuyasha, and some moeblob animes



one piece is master piece


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> never watched bleach, naruto, or one-piece..
> too long to follow..
> i prefer short animes like FMA, inuyasha, and some moeblob animes



You forgot The one about the private eye.. lol.. I forget the name.. lol.. 

Yeah, the short ones are well worth it.. With some being to short.. but you can't all ways get what you want.. I stopped watching naruto due to the fillers.. they are as bad, imo as bleach, but I started watching bleach again once Mussels gave out what were fillers... SAVED ME A headache.. lol.. I'll read about the fillers thank you.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> never watched bleach, naruto, or one-piece..
> too long to follow..
> i prefer short animes like FMA, inuyasha, and some moeblob animes




those animes can seem very long, if you are just starting the series...  i have watched all 3 from the begging (god i feel old)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> never watched bleach, naruto, or one-piece..
> too long to follow..
> i prefer short animes like FMA, inuyasha, and some moeblob animes



i semi keep up with bleach. its the first one i ever watched i caught up to japan and since then i watch an ep every once in awhile. they deviated so much with filler i got irritated i dont mind slice of life though its a good mellow feeling other then that i like drama romance. action is ok but it depends. im huge on story line i dont like the fighting for no particular reason thats just boring.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 27, 2010)

i greatly preferred inuyasha than naruto.
its just, better to follow the storyline of inuyasha..


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> i greatly preferred inuyasha than naruto.
> its just, better to follow the storyline of inuyasha..



i got a few eps in and dropped it. it seemed very slow. Not to mention people were like part cat. im not knocking it just personal preference i dont do the half animal thing.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i got a few eps in and dropped it. it seemed very slow. Not to mention people were like part cat. im not knocking it just personal preference i dont do the half animal thing.



Only full-animal? 

Umm.. well, inuyasha is very good! >_>


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 27, 2010)

i see..
yeah, people preferences are different though..

but much prefered k-on than inuyasha tho


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Only full-animal?
> 
> Umm.. well, inuyasha is very good! >_>



no animals. im a fan of normal if you consider getting emotionally attached to a fictional animated character normal...bu what can you do you cant pick your battles.




AhokZYashA said:


> i see..
> yeah, people preferences are different though..
> 
> but much prefered k-on than inuyasha tho



I like k-on its moe but w/e its got delicious cake almost no music and a bunch of girls trying to play instruments. I wont lie i enjoyed it. It was calm funny and the animation was very nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

I love Inuyasha.. I just haven't seen the last season.. it got to be so long since they finished it that I lost the feel of wanting to watch the end.. lol


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 27, 2010)

yup, havent seen the last season.
lost the interest to watch it really..


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2010)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> yeah, i swear bleach went on more then a year of fillers.
> 
> right now the story line is back on track and is awesome again. i think its going to end soon!
> 
> ...



Speaking of fillers, i think next episode is one...

And about bleach ending, Tite Kubo said in some interview bleach is only halfway what he plans to do with it...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> Speaking of fillers, i think next episode is one...
> 
> And about bleach ending, Tite Kubo said in some interview bleach is only halfway what he plans to do with it...



if his plans are more fillers for  6months to a year.. i think they will loose a bunch more of their fanbase..


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is the interview: http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/12/19/tite-kubo-ill-keep-bleach-going-for-at-least-10-years/



> Bleach’s author Tite Kubo is apparently set on keeping Bleach going for at least another 10 years, remarking that it is only halfway through.
> 
> Kubo’s remarks were reported by 2ch-frequenting attendees of the recently held Jump Festa, where he took the stage to talk about his creation:
> 
> ...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> Here is the interview: http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/12/19/tite-kubo-ill-keep-bleach-going-for-at-least-10-years/



thanks for the link 

you may want to flag the site as NSFW


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I promised to stop reading this thread....but here goes.
> 
> I remember how many of the people who are on this thread a lot were creaming their jeans about Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.  I finally broke down and started watching it today......and I am really disappointed.  I am 6 episodes in and it is bad.  I will admit I didn't expect it to be better than the original like so many claimed, but this is not acceptable.  The emotion and visceral nature of it is gone.  Many of the characters have been turned into shallow cartoonish forms of themselves (I have been trying my best to watch it like I never saw the original, but it is hard).  The pacing is terrible.  There are not several verbal inconsistence in dubbed and subbed version.  It seems to have a bad case of Bones syndrome as quality of the art will random turn to crap for no reason.
> 
> At this point I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Someone please tell me this crap gets better at some point.  Or should I just drop it now and save myself the time?





djisas said:


> Same feeling about first 10 or 15 episode were they recap the first anime at fast forward, it improves with time, but i still believe the original was better...




yes, the first 10 eps or so are almost 1:1 rehashes of the original. it gets MUCH better once it gets into the new material.



as for bleach and a year of filler, its probably more than that.

I called the naruto (pre-shippuden) filler the 'year of hell'


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Random Curiosity's Winter 2011 preview.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just started watching FMA:Brotherhood i actually like it better than the original, tho i only seen the original on tv Eng dub'd.
It seems darker in a sense to me, I also don't remember it being as bloody.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 28, 2010)

yep, much preferred the FMA:B than the original
and the ending is much better too..


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2010)

There gonna be new FMAB movie soon too, just like the original...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 28, 2010)

wow..
thanks for the info bro..

when it will be released?


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> wow..
> thanks for the info bro..
> 
> when it will be released?



Jully next year + 6-7 months for a BD + a couple days for funsubs...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 28, 2010)

gotta wait..
thanks djisas..


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> gotta wait..
> thanks djisas..



With luck we will be watching this by xmas time, it's probably when they will have the BD's out...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is the teaser trailer to the new FMA movie

I believe we linked it a while back... I don't remember... lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I promised to stop reading this thread....but here goes.
> 
> I remember how many of the people who are on this thread a lot were creaming their jeans about Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.  I finally broke down and started watching it today......and I am really disappointed.  I am 6 episodes in and it is bad.  I will admit I didn't expect it to be better than the original like so many claimed, but this is not acceptable.  The emotion and visceral nature of it is gone.  Many of the characters have been turned into shallow cartoonish forms of themselves (I have been trying my best to watch it like I never saw the original, but it is hard).  The pacing is terrible.  There are not several verbal inconsistence in dubbed and subbed version.  It seems to have a bad case of Bones syndrome as quality of the art will random turn to crap for no reason.
> 
> At this point I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Someone please tell me this crap gets better at some point.  Or should I just drop it now and save myself the time?


I'm in the same boat as you. Watched the first 10, and haven't been able to bring myself to finish. I like the first one better so far. I still haven't seen what everyone was raving about.

And it's not a case of me just knowing the overall plot in the beginning, because I still get into the original almost right away. The characters were much better. I think it's overrated. I'm one of the first to tell a person to stick it out a few episodes before making a decision, but if an anime can't hook me in 10, that's just poor writing.



Solaris17 said:


> i got a few eps in and dropped it. it seemed very slow. Not to mention people were like part cat. im not knocking it just personal preference i dont do the half animal thing.



It was much better Naruto. It's not half-animal, it's half demon, btw.

Inuyasha is probably the only really long anime I enjoyed most of the time. The filler eps weren't as retarded as most anime filler eps are.



Mussels said:


> yes, the first 10 eps or so are almost 1:1 rehashes of the original. it gets MUCH better once it gets into the new material.



I disagree. Maybe in story line, but not in execution. I can still watch the first 10 eps of the original, and it's an enjoyable experience. I can't say the same for Brotherhood. The characters aren't written or acted as well or something.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Watched the first 10, and haven't been able to bring myself to finish. I like the first one better so far. I still haven't seen what everyone was raving about.
> 
> And it's not a case of me just knowing the overall plot in the beginning, because I still get into the original almost right away. The characters were much better. I think it's overrated. I'm one of the first to tell a person to stick it out a few episodes before making a decision, but if an anime can't hook me in 10, that's just poor writing.
> 
> ...



i never watched naruto so i dont get the ref


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

The ref was from the post you quoted, in the post I quoted.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The ref was from the post you quoted, in the post I quoted.



i understand but were you under the assumption i watched it or just making a general statement?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

Just general statement.

It was kind of unclear, so I'll rephrase: Inuyasha is better than most long-run anime out there.


----------



## djisas (Dec 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Watched the first 10, and haven't been able to bring myself to finish. I like the first one better so far. I still haven't seen what everyone was raving about.
> 
> And it's not a case of me just knowing the overall plot in the beginning, because I still get into the original almost right away. The characters were much better. I think it's overrated. I'm one of the first to tell a person to stick it out a few episodes before making a decision, but if an anime can't hook me in 10, that's just poor writing.
> 
> ...



FMAB focus a lot more in action and maybe less on characters than the first season, also original music was better i think, i still remember some of it while from brotherhood nothing remarkable, the Homunculus story in the original was better...

Edit: Any fans of PSG??
Gotta check the just released OST, some crazy sounds there, enough to put some of the "occidental" recordings to shame...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 30, 2010)

Would just like to mention that there's another 2ch v. Sankaku going on LOL

nsfw though lol
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/12/29/2ch-vs-sankaku-you-white-pigs-are-all-racists/


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 30, 2010)

Japan and its "products" have been getting a lot of attention lately.

Sooner or later, anime fans will be labeled as freaks by the entire world that has no idea what is Anime, Hentai, and Eroge.

Time to put my collections behind secured titanium doors before the angry mobs start burning them, along with me in it! Lol.


----------



## morpha (Dec 31, 2010)

I work at a movie hire store, and more and more people are becoming aware of anime (or just Japanese cartoons) in general.

ofcourse hentai and eroge will always be labaeled as bad and people who like it, freaks.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2010)

morpha said:


> I work at a movie hire store, and more and more people are becoming aware of anime (or just Japanese cartoons) in general.
> 
> *ofcourse hentai and eroge will always be labaeled as bad and people who like it, freaks.*



Which is a completely true and fair assessment, but hey, to each their own.


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 31, 2010)

People don't realize a good percentage of cartoons shown on tv in most countries for the last 30 years or so have been anime.

Unfortunately the average person associates anime with pokemon or yugioh. "Anime? Oh! You mean pokemon!"  

You can find great art and stories in any genre of anime.


----------



## morpha (Dec 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Which is a completely true and fair assessment, but hey, to each their own.



Funnily enough I had a conversation on this topic with someone recently. The reasons its frowned upon so much is because of Christianity. Which unfortunately is what Western Civilisations culture's' were founded on.

Before Christianity introduced all these morals most "pagan" cultures and religion reveled in the erotic.

Funnily enough Japan went and killed all the Christians in there country more than once, so it seems about right that Christian morals haven't been widely adopted.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm still baffled by people dismissing manga and anime immediately and preferring "Western cartoons". Modern manga (1950s-) was heavily influenced by Disney and others (e.g. Betty Boop) during the US occupation of Japan. It's quite obvious with the science fiction theme of Astro Boy, one of the earliest big mangas made; it explicitly follows the predominantly 50s view of the US about science and technology (also seen in Fallout for example).


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 31, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I'm still baffled by people dismissing manga and anime immediately and preferring "Western cartoons". Modern manga (1950s-) was heavily influenced by Disney and others (e.g. Betty Boop) during the US occupation of Japan. It's quite obvious with the science fiction theme of Astro Boy, one of the earliest big mangas made; it explicitly follows the predominantly 50s view of the US about science and technology (also seen in Fallout for example).


I've seen a documentary on Osamu Tezuka, true he was heavily influenced by disney.
Ironic that The Lion King is a rip off of Tezuka's Kimba The White Lion. lol


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2010)

morpha said:


> Funnily enough I had a conversation on this topic with someone recently. The reasons its frowned upon so much is because of Christianity. Which unfortunately is what Western Civilisations culture's' were founded on.
> 
> Before Christianity introduced all these morals most "pagan" cultures and religion reveled in the erotic.
> 
> Funnily enough Japan went and killed all the Christians in there country more than once, so it seems about right that Christian morals haven't been widely adopted.



It has nothing to do with morals. They are cartoons. If they turn you on, you are a freak. But again, everybody has their thing. Some people are turned on by feet, this makes them freaks. It's their prerogative, but they are freaks nonetheless.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It has nothing to do with morals. They are cartoons. If they turn you on, you are a freak. But again, everybody has their thing. Some people are turned on by feet, this makes them freaks. It's their prerogative, but they are freaks nonetheless.



some people like huge black asses. those people are also freaks.


----------



## morpha (Dec 31, 2010)

my personal opinion is not for or against. 

There are many 'fetishes' and almost everyone has one. Something that turns them on sexually. Hentai is just another kind and its no ones business if you like it, just as it isn't your business if they happen to like Erotic Asphyxiation

I do draw the line at child pornography though, simply because ive seen how kids that have been abused in that way turn out in the long run. Not Cool.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, no matter if it's Anime/real life, Child pron is a no go.. 

I've all ways been said to be a freak even threw high school due to me watching and drawing anime. No matter who it was they said it.. I couldn't wait to get out of high school. Away from the rich snobs that plagued the school system..


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2010)

To clarify some point:

I was an Catholic, the last time i went to church was 4 years ago.

I've played about 3-4 eroge and watched quite a handful hentai.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> To clarify some point:
> 
> I was an Catholic, the last time i went to church was 4 years ago.
> 
> I've played about 3-4 eroge and watched quite a handful hentai.



pro tip: atheists cant be sinners.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

Last time I laid a foot in a Church.. 10y ago.. 

Everyone is a sinner if you look at it... Oh, well.. I'll stay in purgatory for my afterlife...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Last time I laid a foot in a Church.. 10y ago..
> 
> Everyone is a sinner if you look at it... Oh, well.. I'll stay in purgatory for my afterlife...



i had to do a pizza delivery to a church. i made sizzling noises and started doing a gollum voice "it burns the precious! save me, masters!" as i walked in.


they werent amused.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 31, 2010)

well..
back to anime topics please..

angel beats songs, is much better than k-on songs...
from the mastering quality, and the genre..

but that doesnt mean angel beats is the better anime
i like k-on much more than angel beats...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 31, 2010)

If it's Girls Dead Monster v. Houkago no Teatime it's GDM for me. But when you include the non-GDM songs (i.e. the non-rock OP/ED) from Angel Beats! I start to lean towards K-On!, except for the rock version of My Soul, Your Beats of course. lol

Series are ending now; Shiki's done, Motto To Love-Ru already ended last week. Another Winter anime just started airing, Starry Sky.


----------



## djisas (Jan 1, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> well..
> back to anime topics please..
> 
> angel beats songs, is much better than k-on songs...
> ...



K-On "NO, Thank You!" better than entire AB OST...
Ive listened to some of AB i dont quite like it, not like i like all those cheesy K-ON songs either but i love "NO, Thank You!"...

Shiki was awesome, it ended mostly how we expected it to end but maybe, just maybe a little something unexpected in the end...

Starry sky is a reverse harem anime, stay away from it...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I know what it is, just saying it has just started airing lol


----------



## djisas (Jan 1, 2011)

Tx allot for this new chart, i managed to update my own listing on Anime orb, I have gathered the most complete information on most of the anime in this listing, using it, everyone can look for their favorite anime with the most complete descriptions, images and trailers found to date...

The Winter lineup is also complete with the most interesting animes that will start airing...

Out of these keep an eye on Steins gate and the great Huke's artwork
Deadman wonderland, interesting premise and saw some trailers based on the manga and things look good, not to mention the studio manglobe is used to do great anime...
Im curious about C, i cant find absolutely nothing about it and since it runs on the Notanime slot where the best and most original anime air, its something to look forward to...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sket Dance, Maria Holic 2, The World Only God Knows 2, and Gintama'!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

just started watching the iron man anime.


yes, its flawed. but so far (ep2) its also amusing enough to continue watching.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll have to think about watching it.. I started Darker Than Black this morning.. Pretty good so far after 4episodes.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Using the MyAnimeList.net stats, the TOP 50 top-rated anime are the following:


Spoiler




Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Legend of the Galactic Heroes 
Gintama
Clannad: After Story
Suzumiya Haruhi no Shoushitsu
Evangelion: 2.0 You Can (Not) Advance
Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 
Rurouni Kenshin: Tsuiokuhen
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 
Hajime no Ippo 
Code Geass: Hangyaku no Lelouch
Kara no Kyoukai 5: Mujun Rasen
Aria the Origination
Mushishi
Great Teacher Onizuka
Death Note
Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger
Cowbow Bebop
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Movie: Lagann-hen
Spirited Away
Kara no Kyoukai 7: Satsujin Kousatsu (Part 2)
Monster
One Piece: Strong World
Baccano!
Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo
Princess Mononoke
Nana
Nodame Cantabile
Durarara!!
Ouran High School Host Club
Eve no Jikan (Movie)
Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou 
Hellsing Ultimate
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai
Mononoke
Howl's Moving Castle
Tsubasa Chronicle: Tokyo Revelations
Summer Wars
Fullmetal Alchemist
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Cross Game
Grave of the Fireflies
Honey and Clover II
Clannad
Junjou Romantica 2
Tsumiki no Ie
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn
Skip Beat
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd GIG
Kanon (2006)




*Notes:*

There are 31 TV series
There are 14 movies
There are 5 OVAs
Top 5 TV series are Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Gintama, Clannad: After Story, Code Geass Hangyaku no Lelouch R2 and Hajime no Ippo (1st, 3rd, 4th, 7th, 9th respectively)
Top 3 Suzumiya Haruhi no Shoushitsu, Evangelion: 2.0 You Can (Not) Advance and Kara no Kyoukai 5: Mujun Rasen (5th, 6th, 12th respectively)
Average number of episodes for TV series: 38 episodes
Average length of movies: 1h 33m 17s
Average number of episodes for OVAs: 26.6 episodes


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 2, 2011)

Arakawa Under the Bridge x Bridge is now through; a trailer for the 2nd Macross Frontier movie was aired in-between as well.

EDIT: SUMMER WARS QUALIFIED FOR OSCAR NOMINATION!!!

http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=271637


Although considering the others in the list, I doubt it would be selected.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is Toy Story 3 really that good? Lol.

Well, at least imo Summer Wars is better than the last anime nomination, "Cowboy Bebop: Knocking on Heaven's Door" was it?


----------



## djisas (Jan 2, 2011)

Meh, kids love their toy story movie and parents wont mind them watching it or even buy them dvd, as for summers wars will never get that much attention besides us otaku...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah.. Since Toy Story3 is the number 1 selling dvd in history, or so the commercials say, I really don't think that Summer Wars will make a splash.. But, then again.. There has been "ANIME" titles that have won American awards.


----------



## djisas (Jan 2, 2011)

Ghibli stuff, those sell well to kids too, and they have Disney support to sell on us...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2011)

morpha said:


> my personal opinion is not for or against.
> 
> There are many 'fetishes' and almost everyone has one. Something that turns them on sexually. Hentai is just another kind and its no ones business if you like it, just as it isn't your business if they happen to like Erotic Asphyxiation
> 
> I do draw the line at child pornography though, simply because ive seen how kids that have been abused in that way turn out in the long run. Not Cool.



I never once stated if I was for or against. I couldn't care less. Doesn't make them any less of a freak, however. I know liking huge animated boobs makes me a freak. I just don't care.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 3, 2011)

Toy Story 3 is a great movie just like its predecessors although depending on how you look at number 3 the end can be quite depressing. I really am hoping that Summer Wars follows the footsteps of Spirited away in the box office.





Wile E said:


> I never once stated if I was for or against. I couldn't care less. Doesn't make them any less of a freak, however. I know liking huge animated boobs makes me a freak. I just don't care.



Whether its real life, drawn or animated..... I LOVE BOOBIES


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fcukin' hell the Gundam 00 movie is BIG. Even if just 720p (which is the one I'm getting now). Space isn't the problem now really, it's my download speed lol.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 3, 2011)

Currently downloading both Eden of the East movies.... one in 1080p which is 2.73GB and the second one in 720p which is 1.3GB they are getting pretty damn huge I agree I won't be able to watch til an hour or two


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Fcukin' hell the Gundam 00 movie is BIG. Even if just 720p (which is the one I'm getting now). Space isn't the problem now really, it's my download speed lol.



waaaah 

my problem is the slow downloads.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Currently downloading both Eden of the East movies.... one in 1080p which is 2.73GB and the second one in 720p which is 1.3GB they are getting pretty damn huge I agree I won't be able to watch til an hour or two



The Gundam 00 movie is 12GB for the 1080p and 4.4GB for the 720p.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> The Gundam 00 movie is 12GB for the 1080p and 4.4GB for the 720p.



i'm seeding the BSS release at 7MB/s, so it cant be goin too slow for you peeps XD


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm seeding the BSS release at 7MB/s, so it cant be goin too slow for you peeps XD



It peaks at 200KB/s for me.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It peaks at 200KB/s for me.








(total size/downloaded/uploaded/ratio/down speed/up speed)

try harder 


sadly thats from seedbox, got ~3 hours til local download finishes and i can watch it.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

My upload speed is 40x my download speed now lol; My upload is 20KB/s.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll have it to watch tonight! Woot! Hook up the lappy to the living room tv and good to go!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have it to watch tonight! Woot! Hook up the lappy to the living room tv and good to go!



what kind of nerd are you, to not have a PC permanently hooked up to every HDTV you have?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what kind of nerd are you, to not have a PC permanently hooked up to every HDTV you have?



See, I have my main computer, hooked to a HDMI splitter that goes from the monitor to the TV.. then I have another HDMI splitter that hooks the PS3 to the TV and my monitor.. But, since I'm at work, and didn't feel like remoting into my computer, since it's priming right now at 4.4ghz... Oh, plus, I'm using the works IP.. Faster Downloads.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2011)

good plan, use work bandwidth.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yay, they're both roughly 12-18KB/s now LOL

I'd watch it tomorrow morning before going to uni (my classes' start in the afternoon lol)


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2011)

While u guys busy with that gundamn thing, imma gonna watch something better, Badlands...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> While u guys busy with that gundamn thing, imma gonna watch something better, Badlands...



lol... I have that going as well.. but, it's going to take a few days..


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> While u guys busy with that gundamn thing, imma gonna watch something better, Badlands...



Imma go watch some Doraemon while you guys busy watching those gundamn things!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 3, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Imma go watch some Doraemon while you guys busy watching those gundamn things!



My fiance loves you. 

She ADORES Doraemon. Got her a collectible plushie this year for Christmas, she actually cried...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Imma go watch some Doraemon while you guys busy watching those gundamn things!



lol yeah there's a new movie too just recently subbed, "Nobita's Great Battle of the Mermaid King"


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> lol... I have that going as well.. but, it's going to take a few days..



I took me a few days too...
Without spoiling anything t'was a damn awesome movie with extreme levels of action and comedy like no other anime can do, it seems it was yesterday i watch Trigun...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> I took me a few days too...
> Without spoiling anything t'was a damn awesome movie with extreme levels of action and comedy like no other anime can do, it seems it was yesterday i watch Trigun...



I'll have to remote into the main computer in an hour and see if I got it.. I think I grabbed both the raw and the other day started the subbed.. don't remember but prime should hit it's 12h mark in 30m... 

I want another season of....


Gun...

DESERT PUNK!


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2011)

Desert punk??
That would be great, its something that isnt to far from trigun, crazy action and crazy comedy in the middle of the desert...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> Desert punk??
> That would be great, its something that isnt to far from trigun, crazy action and crazy comedy in the middle of the desert...



I laughed my butt off with trigun.. But Desert Punk was just addicting to watch on how funny he was..


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Random Curiosity's Best of 2010


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 4, 2011)

I watched Gundam movie this morning while at work.. I gotta say it was good, but I gotta watch it again when I'm not busy with work..


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 4, 2011)

arrgghhh... bleach is back to fillers again.


----------



## djisas (Jan 4, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Random Curiosity's Best of 2010



I dont quite agree with most of it...

Anyway, im almost finished watching key the metal idol, only ep 15 with 99m left, its a 17 yo classic, while both animation character design and music show their age, they are still impeccable and very good if you look at it from a classics's point of view...
But what's impressing me so far is its Intricate story that develops really slowly but very deeply and very detailed, episode 14 at 97m was almost mind washing and i have no idea of what to expect from the last 99m...
The cast for this anime considering its age its very well composed, specially the male V.A. i could reckon them all in recent anime with a single exception of one actor that isnt very well known...

I would recomend this anime for someone looking for something different from what on tv these days...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

About to watch Rio - Rainbow Gate, while Kimi ni Todoke is technically an episode 0, considering it's a recap of the previous season.


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2011)

Rio is already labeled worst show of the season...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 5, 2011)

Awwww... i just watched "The Disappearance of Haruhi" last night... I feel sorry for Nagato...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> Rio is already labeled worst show of the season...



Which I don't really understand. Why is it considered confusing when a "magical action girl" plays in a card game? They're not mutually exclusive, and let's face it, the character's from a pachinko machine, so gambling + "magic and action" is fair enough.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Awwww... i just watched "The Disappearance of Haruhi" last night... I feel sorry for Nagato...





Spoiler



the whole nagato backstory was awesome. once it kicked in about what she'd done and why (and the whole trust thing with the backdoor/way out), it was quite moving.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yuki Nagato's my favorite in Haruhi...weirdly my girlfriend usually cosplays as Mikuru years ago LOL


----------



## razaron (Jan 5, 2011)

Is Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn worth getting in 1080p (over 720p)?


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2011)

gg says its not worth the extra GB, even less with a 21" screen...
I havent seen and wont be seeing either...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you guys know of any Animes that are based off of WW2 or any other historic conflict? I am looking for something halfway realistic or historicly correct for the most part.


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2011)

Take a look at first squad
Jin roh too, just watched it recently, its awesome...
Sky crawlers, aerial fight at its best...

They arent exactly historically correct but they are very good...


----------



## razaron (Jan 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you guys know of any Animes that are based off of WW2 or any other historic conflict? I am looking for something halfway realistic or historicly correct for the most part.



Grave of the fireflies.


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2011)

razaron said:


> Grave of the fireflies.



That one is perfect, but the man is going to cry with that...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Strike Witches for the lulz


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Strike Witches for the lulz



At least every name is historically correct, ships, and strike units are based on real wwII fighters...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2011)

razaron said:


> Grave of the fireflies.



Ive heard about that one. Its about a coule of kids after the nukes dropped right?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive heard about that one. Its about a coule of kids after the nukes dropped right?



After bomb raids.


----------



## razaron (Jan 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> That one is perfect, but the man is going to cry with that...



Men don't cry. They just get sand in their eyes.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> At least every name is historically correct, ships, and strike units are based on real wwII fighters...



The 501st was a USAAF unit though, and was a bomber unit in the Pacific theater. 

The 610th was only created during the Korean War. 


Anyway, I dropped it for the same reason I dropped High School of the Dead.



razaron said:


> Men don't cry. They just get sand in their eyes.



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ManlyTears


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2011)

So u not like pantsu n bewbs??


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> So u not like pantsu n bewbs??



I like them when they're the "main attraction" so to speak, like To Love-Ru for example. But not as a distraction.


----------



## razaron (Jan 5, 2011)

Hetalia axis powers is also an accurate depiction of WW2.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 6, 2011)

razaron said:


> Hetalia axis powers is also an accurate depiction of WW2.



It's usually historically accurate. Except for the fact that it also involves yaoi...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 6, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's usually historically accurate. Except for the fact that it also involves yaoi...



Mailman loves manlove.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 6, 2011)

razaron said:


> grave of the fireflies.


+1


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 6, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Mailman loves manlove.



Really love it how creative the word yaoi was made. Essentially it's the first syllables from each word that translates as "no peak, no point, no meaning"


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 6, 2011)

It begins...

NSFW:
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/01/07/tokyo-manga-massacre-begins/

To put this in perspective, it's like lumping together Penthouse and Playboy with Teen Titans.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 6, 2011)

They're basicly cutting of all the buyers who are under 18.

Reduced sales => Reduced employees => Reduced anime titles => Anime industry goes to hell.

Expect Ghibli studio only titles or Disney Anime.

I'm not saying Ghibli studio's anime and Disney cartoon are bad, but Anime is NOT Cartoon. :/


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone have the Spring 2011 line up?  

Also it seems that this new law that was passed might affect future anime titles....


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2011)

Either browse a few pages back or check here: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?18462


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It begins...
> 
> NSFW:
> http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/01/07/tokyo-manga-massacre-begins/
> ...



I don't see the problem. Putting manga with sexual content and nudity with the porn mags makes perfects sense. Photos or drawn, it's still porn.


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2011)

Madoka has started, it looks epic and it sounds epic too...
If shafts does a good work, hardly other anime will be better this season...


Spoiler



Unlimited Revolver works...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I don't see the problem. Putting manga with sexual content and nudity with the porn mags makes perfects sense. Photos or drawn, it's still porn.



The thing is, it isn't just manga with sexual contents... it included non-sexual one too.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is, it isn't just manga with sexual contents... it included non-sexual one too.



From what I am reading, the law does not call for that. That's the stores' fault in that case.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Anime is NOT Cartoon.



actually... it is.

anime = animation = cartoon.


what you're attempting to say is "japanese anime isnt censored to such extremes as american cartoons"


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> actually... it is.
> 
> anime = animation = cartoon.
> 
> ...



I know really well the term "anime". 

Cartoon is known as a form of entertainment for kids. What i'm trying to say is Anime desert a new term, not just cartoon.

Search for anime shows a lot of sexual materials, but not for cartoon.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I don't see the problem. Putting manga with sexual content and nudity with the porn mags makes perfects sense. Photos or drawn, it's still porn.



One of the manga is about an elementary school girl; the manga is slice of life. However depictions of schools as well as school uniforms are also banned unless the manga becomes 18+. So a slice of life manga about an elementary school girl is now adults-only. 

Young Jump and Manga Home are now 18+. 

Although Young Jump is for "mature" audiences, they're mostly action or comedy (Gantz, Rozen Maiden are the more popular currently serialized ones). This is also where Elfen Lied was first serialized. 

Manga Home is a 4-koma (4-frames) usually featuring manga about family, home, husband and wife, parents and children, etc.


EDIT: Wow, just noticed in the picture now. One of the manga is GIANT KILLING, which is actually about soccer (football). A sports manga is now 18+, which is quite confusing considering one of the "main" fans featured is a middle-schooler, (whose father is also a fan of the team) and who also happened to be playing for the club's "youth team". Oh and at the bottom, One Piece is beside some idol magazines. Luffy and some idol beside each other LOL


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 7, 2011)

A few new series this season is rather promising for a change...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

razaron said:


> Grave of the fireflies.



One of the sadest animes i ever watched - based on a true story.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> actually... it is.
> 
> anime = animation = cartoon.
> 
> ...



i wouldnt even say that. 

I would say that anime is driven more to a mature audience, where cartoons are driven towards a younger crowd /w mature overtones.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i wouldnt even say that.
> 
> I would say that anime is driven more to a mature audience, where cartoons are driven towards a younger crowd /w mature overtones.



definitely not. i watch some anime that is clearly aimed at children.


you are making the mistake that cartoons are for children only, while anime covers pretty much every age range.


just becase anime (and hentai) exist, does not mean ALL anime, or even the majority of it, is for more mature audiences (adults)


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika is surprisingly good...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika is surprisingly good...



i've been told its good, and infinite stratos is teh suck


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika is surprisingly good...



Didn't expect it have a nice dark theme with mind fxxs scenes.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've been told its good, and infinite stratos is teh suck



I haven't watched IS yet, but reviews say it's just another ecchi anime with nothing really new, so maybe i will watch it when i have nothing else to watch.




Ra97oR said:


> Didn't expect it have a nice dark theme with mind fxxs scenes.


 I like the serious atmosphere.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 7, 2011)

Yumekui Merry is pretty cool, the animation quality coupled with the art style is a pleasant watch. 

Sure, the story is not as gripping (judging by first EP) is still rather different.

Yea, I made the sig and ava right after I watch with my screencaps. Shame that my sig is over sized. =/


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I haven't watched IS yet, but reviews say it's just another ecchi anime with nothing really new, so maybe i will watch it when i have nothing else to watch.



There's nothing really new with Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika either.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> There's nothing really new with Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magika either.



Well, there is magical loli girl, with bloody action i "sense".

Magical girl + loli + serious theme + blood? I haven't seen anything similar, so it's new for me.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Well, there is magical loli girl, with bloody action i "sense".
> 
> Magical girl + loli + serious theme + blood? I haven't seen anything similar, so it's new for me.



It's Bakemonogatari with magical girls, even has the same animation style, without the romance for obvious reasons.

And check out IS: Infinite Stratos, it looks good thus far, a justified tsundere (i.e. not very annoying), possibility of a harem and an actually already quite capable protagonist. If you've watched Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari, it's possible to draw some parallels with it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bake is too much.

I can't comprehend that anime.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Bake is too much.
> 
> I can't comprehend that anime.



LOL. 

Well it is from SHAFT...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Well it is from SHAFT...



I'm pretty sure they reduced the "messed up animation scenes", so that people will have an easier time grasping what's happening in the anime...


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2011)

So i just watched all of Shikabane Hime and...


Spoiler



How could they kill Isaki Shuuji (Minai's contractor) straight away. He seemed like he could potentially have been the most interesting character, unless of course they failed at portraying his true personality.



Edit: Berserk anime movie to come sometime in 2011


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> The 501st was a USAAF unit though, and was a bomber unit in the Pacific theater.
> 
> The 610th was only created during the Korean War.
> 
> ...



Ok.  I am lost.  First I don't even know why you brought up the unit numbers as I don't recall them ever being mentioned in the film.  Second, what do you mean by you dropped Grave of the Fireflies for the same reason you dropped HSotD?


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2011)

i think he mentioned he dropped strike witches, thats what we were talking about...
The reason was most likely pants n bewbs everywhere...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> i think he mentioned he dropped strike witches, thats what we were talking about...
> The reason was most likely pants n bewbs everywhere...



I liked Strike Witches.  The story was weird, but well done.  The fight scenes were really good too.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Unicorn ep 3 PVs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfoMLF8kwF4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgURfHYyLRw

DVD/Blu-ray (and thus subs too lol) delayed to April 7 (from March 8) because pre-orders greatly outnumber initial supply.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> One of the manga is about an elementary school girl; the manga is slice of life. However depictions of schools as well as school uniforms are also banned unless the manga becomes 18+. So a slice of life manga about an elementary school girl is now adults-only.
> 
> Young Jump and Manga Home are now 18+.
> 
> ...


You seem to be missing something here, or what I have been told is completely wrong. The _law_ DID NOT make them do that. The law, from what I have come to understand from English explanations, only requires schoolgirl manga to be put on those shelves when there is sexual content involved. The stores put those under 18 mangas on those shelves by their own choice, probably so they didn't have to bother figuring out how they are rated.

And Gantz and Elfen Lied easily qualify as adult.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I liked Strike Witches.  The story was weird, but well done.  The fight scenes were really good too.



I didn't. I have a daughter, and the amount of loli pantsu creeps me out. lol.



razaron said:


> Edit: Berserk anime movie to come sometime in 2011



I can't wait. I hate how the original series never continued.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I didn't. I have a daughter, and the amount of loli pantsu creeps me out. lol.



Well I stick to my justification for that.  I mean it was there, but nothing in the story ever really went "OMG dude!  Look at this chick's panties.  Doesn't that look hot?"  Instead the show just kinda pretended that pants were not invented for people under 15...which admittedly is still weird.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

Lets put it this way, if they took out the completely overdone pantsu, I'd watch it. I mean, after a certain point, it just gets completely retarded. A shot here and there I have no problems with.


----------



## radeon747 (Jan 8, 2011)

If anyone can help i use to watch this animation show i forgot wat it was called but it involved a family that would go into these big robots and pilot them. all i rember was one of the sons had to kill the hole family. The last thing i rember was that he fought his father in like a black gundam suit and i think the son had a red white one. All i want is to rember the name if someoone could help, thats the best i can describe it. thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got done watching episode 26th of Darker then Black. Really like the series.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 10, 2011)

the 1st or 2nd season?

Have you watched the OVAs? It tells you what happen between S1 and S2.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 10, 2011)

Survey results - Top 5's for 2010:


Spoiler



Sexiest:

    1. Kasuga (Sengoku Basara)

    2. Sheryl Nome (Macross Frontier)

    3. Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tail)

    4. Lala Satalin Deviluke (To Love-Ru)

    5. Sebastian Michaelis (Kuroshitsuji)

Cutest:

    1. Nakano Azusa (K-ON!)

    2. Hirasawa Yui (K-ON!)

    3. Akiyama Mio (K-ON!)

    4. Misaka Mikoto (To Aru Kagaku no Railgun)

    5. Taneshima Poplar (Working!!)

Loveliest:

    1. Nakano Azusa (K-ON!)

    2. Hirasawa Ui (K-ON!)

    3. Yukimura Chizuru (Hakuouki)

    4. Chrome Dokuro (Hitman Reborn)

    5. Tenshi (Angel Beats!)

Beautifulest:

    1. Akiyama Mio (K-ON!)

    2. Sebastian Michaelis (Kuroshitsuji)

    3. Sheryl Nome (Macross Frontier)

    4. Hijikata Toshizou (Hakuouki)

    5. Tenshi (Angel Beats!)

Most “COOL”:

    1. Date Masamune (Sengoku Basara)

    2. Saitou Hajime (Hakuouki)

    3. Akiyama Mio (K-ON!)

    4. Hibari Kyouya (Hitman Reborn)

    5. Sebastian Michaelis (Kuroshitsuji)

Most “HOT”:

    1. Sanada Yukimura (Sengoku Basara)

    2. Sakata Gintoki (Gintama)

    3. Hirasawa Yui (K-ON!)

    4. Natsu Dragneel (Fairy Tail)

    5. Kotobuki Tsumugi (K-ON!)

Strongest:

    1. Heiwajima Shizuo (Durarara!!)

    2. Sakata Gintoki (Gintama)

    3. Date Masamune (Sengoku Basara)

    4. Misaka Mikoto (To Aru Kagaku no Railgun)

    5. Sebastian Michaelis (Kuroshitsuji)

“MVP”:

    1. Hirasawa Yui (K-ON!)

    2. Sakata Gintoki (Gintama)

    3. Sebastian Michaelis (Kuroshitsuji)

    4. Sawada Tsunayoshi (Hitman Reborn)

    5. Date Masamune (Sengoku Basara)

Smartest:

    1. Edogawa Conan (Meitantei Conan)

    2. Orihara Izaya (Durarara!!)

    3. Sebastian Michaelis (Kuroshitsuji)

    4. Takenaka Shigeharu (Sengoku Basara)

    5. Katakura Kojuro (Sengoku Basara)

Best new characters:

    1. Kousaka Kirino (Ore no Imouto)

    2. Tsunashi Takuto (Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto)

    3. Moritaka Mashiro (Bakuman.)

    4. Nura Rikuo (Nurarihyon no Mago)

    5. Ika Musume (Shinryaku! Ika Musume)

Clumsiest:

    1. Hirasawa Yui (K-ON!)

    2. Italia (Hetalia)

    3. Yoshii Akihisa (Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu)

    4. Lambo (Hitman Reborn)

    5. Ichinomiya Kou (Arakawa Under the Bridge)

Most cheerful:

    1. Hirasawa Yui (K-ON!)

    2. Tainaka Ritsu (K-ON!)

    3. Kagura (Gintama)

    4. Endou Mamoru (Inzuma Eleven)

    5. Natsu Dragneel (Fairy Tail)

Most self-centered:

    1. Alois Trancy (Kuroshitsuji)

    2. Lambo (Hitman Reborn)

    3. Ciel Phantomhive (Kuroshitsuji)

    4. Kousaka Kirino (Ore no Imouto)

    5. Index (To Aru Majutsu no Index)

Gloomiest:

    1. Marui Hitoha (Mitsudomoe)

    2. Nagato Yuki (Haruhi Suzumiya no Yuuutsu)

    3. Sannan Keisuke (Hakuouki)

    4. Oichi (Sengoku Basara)

    5. Dororo Heichou (Keroro Gunsou)


----------



## razaron (Jan 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Top 5's for 2010:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why is Sebastian not no.1 sexiest?
You sir, have no taste.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 10, 2011)

razaron said:


> Why is Sebastian not no.1 sexiest?
> You sir, have no taste.



It's survey results, it's not from me.


----------



## razaron (Jan 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's survey results, it's not from me.



I see. 
It's from <insert Japanese word for triangle> if anyone's interested.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 10, 2011)

heh, morpha was just having a little vent about you not linking sankaku as your source til i reminded him of all the prons


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> the 1st or 2nd season?
> 
> Have you watched the OVAs? It tells you what happen between S1 and S2.



So far I've only seen S1... I'm stating the second season now..

I'll have to look on the OVa's.. I don't think I have them..


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Top 100 for 2010:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Looks like fail to me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 11, 2011)

Check out  "Kore wa Zombie desu ka" ...  ITS SOO FUNNY.


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2011)

The birth of the Masou shounen, its not just funny its hilarious...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Check out  "Kore wa Zombie desu ka" ...  ITS SOO FUNNY.



rofl i just went to download that, and utorrent popped up saying it was done... thats what i get for forgetting what i added ^^


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 12, 2011)

So far i watched "Yumekui Merry" , " Freezing" and "Infinite Stratos" and was not that much impressed. I read the "Freezing" manga a while back so lets see how they make the anime later into the story. "Infinite Stratos" seems like the typical Harem style anime >_>. And so far the only one that got me a little interested with the concept is "Yumekui Merry"


EDIT: Anyone know a good free converter for mobile systems (ipod, psp etc. formats) ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> So far i watched "Yumekui Merry" , " Freezing" and "Infinite Stratos" and was not that much impressed. I read the "Freezing" manga a while back so lets see how they make the anime later into the story. "Infinite Stratos" seems like the typical Harem style anime >_>. And so far the only one that got me a little interested with the concept is "Yumekui Merry"
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know a good free converter for mobile systems (ipod, psp etc. formats) ?



handbrake


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Infinite Stratos is only the SECOND mecha harem, yet is considered "least original" even though the protagonist, although "innocent" at times, is not exactly a weakling (which is typical of most harem).

Kimi ni Todoke 2nd season ep 1 is now out (last week is a "special" recap episode).

So far among the Winter Anime that have already been out that I have no intention of watching are Starry Sky, Wolverine and Level E. Madoka is on hold.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2011)

Am I the only one that doesn't watch the brand spanking new stuff?  Every time I come here is just stuff that came out like last week.  I tend to purposely stay roughly a year behind so I don't subject myself to medocre stuff that is just "ok" by anime standards.  I broke that rule and watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood to confirm that I need to stop listening to a friend's recommendations, but no more.

It just seems everyone here only wants the new and shiny and watch everything just cause it is anime.  Or am I just being harsh or incorrect due to being little more than a passer by?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't watch the brand spanking new stuff?  Every time I come here is just stuff that came out like last week.  I tend to purposely stay roughly a year behind so I don't subject myself to medocre stuff that is just "ok" by anime standards.  I broke that rule and watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood to confirm that I need to stop listening to a friend's recommendations, but no more.
> 
> It just seems everyone here only wants the new and shiny and watch everything just cause it is anime.  Or am I just being harsh or incorrect due to being little more than a passer by?



most of us have already WATCHED the old stuff...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2011)

I've watched so much anime, that when my background changes, on the main rig, I relive the old/new animes over and over again..


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> So far i watched "Yumekui Merry" , " Freezing" and "Infinite Stratos" and was not that much impressed. I read the "Freezing" manga a while back so lets see how they make the anime later into the story. "Infinite Stratos" seems like the typical Harem style anime >_>. And so far the only one that got me a little interested with the concept is "Yumekui Merry"
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know a good free converter for mobile systems (ipod, psp etc. formats) ?



Then you are missing the best comedy in years: Kore wa zombie
The most original and refreshing anime this season that is not moe: Level E
And best anime of the year candidate Madoka with best animation and best music...
Kimi ni todoke is a nice romance that isnt moe or harem either
Fractale an original Noitamina hasnt started yet, keep an eye on it...

Xilisoft is a great software but not free, in free mode only allows to convert 5m



TheLaughingMan said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't watch the brand spanking new stuff?  Every time I come here is just stuff that came out like last week.  I tend to purposely stay roughly a year behind so I don't subject myself to medocre stuff that is just "ok" by anime standards.  I broke that rule and watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood to confirm that I need to stop listening to a friend's recommendations, but no more.
> 
> It just seems everyone here only wants the new and shiny and watch everything just cause it is anime.  Or am I just being harsh or incorrect due to being little more than a passer by?



Because like Mussels says: most of us have already WATCHED the old stuff... 
And got nothing else to watch but to wait for the new stuff...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2011)

lol look at the post number of the post before this one.


and on the anime discussion: i use AoM (aniDB o' matic) to hash and auto rename my anime for me, and it collects some stats while its at it. this is only my sorted stuff with complete seasons, so there is a smaller amount (~500GB) unaccounted for


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2011)

Hit the jackpot!!
Great number...

My unfinished anime list stats: TV: 443, OVA: 181, Movies: 86, Spcl.: 80, Eps: 10,099, DL Eps: 1, Days: 138.01, Mean Score: 8.2, Score Dev.: 0.75


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Stats from MyAnimeList:

Watching - TV: 16, OVA: 4, Movies: 2, Spcl.: 1, Eps: 125, DL Eps: 0, Days: 2.16, Mean Score: 9.1, Score Dev.: 1.49 

Completed - TV: 145, OVA: 22, Movies: 14, Spcl.: 22, Eps: 3,845, DL Eps: 190, Days: 63.68, Mean Score: 8.7, Score Dev.: 0.98 

Total (includes Dropped, On-Hold and To Be Watched) - TV: 234, OVA: 39, Movies: 26, Spcl.: 37, Eps: 4,047, DL Eps: 190, Days: 67.1, Mean Score: 32.0, Score Dev.: 0.81


----------



## Frizz (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone know when break blade movie 3 will come out..? I assumed it was to come out last December but nothing . I'm still on the hunt for a good "new" anime without the over exagerrAted pantsu elfen lied was reasonable with the nudity.. Code geass would be borderline for me. Just watched beezlebub #1 which was okay, high school of the dead I just finished watching gotta love zombies and babes. I will probably watch one piece from episode 1 since I haven't watched it yet rofl if I can't find anything  although would you guys think it's worth watching from the start?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2011)

yes. watch one piece.


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2011)

Unfinished totals: TV: 516, OVA: 202, Movies: 102, Spcl.: 90, Eps: 10,640, DL Eps: 1, Days: 147.62, Mean Score: 30.6, Score Dev.: 0.7 

I need yet to finish the list, there's a lot missing

Break blade got delayed a few months and the BD is out on the 28th of this month, according to official sources...

Randomflip, try this season's Level-E for a good mature sci-fy anime with some more mature comedy too and i dont mean mature with nudity, but its overall design more akin to the 90's quality anime...
And if you love zombies and babes, then kore wa zombie desu ka will make you laugh out loud...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't watch the brand spanking new stuff?  Every time I come here is just stuff that came out like last week.  I tend to purposely stay roughly a year behind so I don't subject myself to medocre stuff that is just "ok" by anime standards.  I broke that rule and watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood to confirm that I need to stop listening to a friend's recommendations, but no more.
> 
> It just seems everyone here only wants the new and shiny and watch everything just cause it is anime.  Or am I just being harsh or incorrect due to being little more than a passer by?



I download all new anime mindlessly. If i don't like it i don't watch the 2nd EP. If i'm in the mood for some oldies, i go to anidb to look for them. It's THAT simple.


----------



## Shihab (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello.
 So, You guys are also anime-maniacs eh ?. Great. Soooooo, can I join the club ? I'll assume the answer is yes and do what the first post says.
 So my name is Shihab. An anime/game otaku. The reason why I love anime is... Well, I just got addicted >_>. A friend recommended I try Death Note and Bleach three years ago. Since then I couldn't stop watching anime.
 My favorite anime is (Hint: take a look @ My avi) 

1-Code Geass Lelouch of the Rebellion        
2- Code Geass Lelouch of the Rebellion R2
(Death note with Mecha on a worldwide scale = Epic)

Manga:
None @ the moment. Used to like Bleach's manga but it became boring for me.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Hello.
> So, You guys are also anime-maniacs eh ?. Great. Soooooo, can I join the club ? I'll assume the answer is yes and do what the first post says.
> So my name is Shihab. An anime/game otaku. The reason why I love anime is... Well, I just got addicted >_>. A friend recommended I try Death Note and Bleach three years ago. Since then I couldn't stop watching anime.
> My favorite anime is (Hint: take a look @ My avi)
> ...



nope, never heard of anime.

there is no club.

also, rules 1&2 is never speak of the club we dont have, that doesnt exist.

your name is shish kebab? cool name.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Hello.
> So, You guys are also anime-maniacs eh ?.



No.



Shihabyooo said:


> Great. Soooooo, can I join the club ?



No.



Shihabyooo said:


> I'll assume the answer is yes



No.



Shihabyooo said:


> and do what the first post says.



Go ahead, what's the point though? 



Shihabyooo said:


> So my name is Shihab. An anime/game otaku. The reason why I love anime is... Well, I just got addicted >_>. A friend recommended I try Death Note and Bleach three years ago. Since then I couldn't stop watching anime.
> My favorite anime is (Hint: take a look @ My avi)
> 
> 1-Code Geass Lelouch of the Rebellion
> ...



We don't know what you're talking about,  sorry.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 12, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> My favorite anime is (Hint: take a look @ My avi)



Sorry, orange can beat the crap out of Lelouch any day, any time


----------



## Shihab (Jan 12, 2011)

...
Denial...
Four more steps till acceptance.


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2011)

If you cosplay as Masou shounen, everyone will accept you...
And if u dont know what i mean, check out Kore wa zombie desu-ka


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2011)

I kinda figured I would get that answer.  I still find it hard to believe as anime averages around 120 new anime a year.  That is a complete series every 3 days to keep up.  Well maybe Mussels and Djisas.

But I got my answers and my curiosity is satiated.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone watched the new Gundam 00 movie? 

The movie in overall was good with the whole concept but i thought they could have done it way better. I was kind of disappointed the way they portrait everything. Not to mention some loose ends are unexplained from the Anime to the movie....


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 13, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone watched the new Gundam 00 movie?
> 
> The movie in overall was good with the whole concept but i thought they could have done it way better. I was kind of disappointed the way they portrait everything. Not to mention some loose ends are unexplained from the Anime to the movie....



They did that in purpose, so that you have to wait for Gundamn Nega.

Note: I haven't watched Gundamn 00 movie.


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 13, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Anyone watched the new Gundam 00 movie?
> 
> The movie in overall was good with the whole concept but i thought they could have done it way better. I was kind of disappointed the way they portrait everything. Not to mention some loose ends are unexplained from the Anime to the movie....



GUNDAM 00 MOVIE??

Thanx for the good news!!

waiting for the upcoming ovas of black lagoon.
do you know when HSOTD 2s will be out??


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 13, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> GUNDAM 00 MOVIE??
> 
> Thanx for the good news!!
> 
> ...



yeah the movie is called Gundam 00: A awakening of Trailblazer


Also for HSTOD 2 i am not sure if there will be another season. There are talks around the net for OVA's though. 

Isnt the new Black Lagoon OVA called Roberta's Blood Trail ????


----------



## djisas (Jan 13, 2011)

There's no HSOTD 2, but there will be an ova in April, just a single episode...


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 13, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> yeah the movie is called Gundam 00: A awakening of Trailblazer
> 
> 
> Also for HSTOD 2 i am not sure if there will be another season. There are talks around the net for OVA's though.
> ...



about Black L. yeah thats the one, i watched just the 1ova, im waiting for the others.

thanx dude.


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 13, 2011)

djisas said:


> There's no HSOTD 2, but there will be an ova in April, just a single episode...


why, didnt the 1st had good profits?? oh sh@#~!!! thanx for info.:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2011)

the 00 movie was good, but... the ending was shite.

almost evangelion levels of shite.


----------



## djisas (Jan 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the 00 movie was good, but... the ending was shite.
> 
> almost evangelion levels of shite.



Blasphemy!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2011)

djisas said:


> Blasphemy!!





Spoiler



Giant flower solves all!


----------



## morpha (Jan 13, 2011)

Mussels how dare you blaspheme the almighty Evangelion.... oh dear god I sound like a fanboy...


----------



## razaron (Jan 13, 2011)

Evangelion was 99% angst 1% anime.

I'm going to power watch Gundam when my exams are over (end of this month) starting with the main story line. So i don't know jack squat about Gundam. Which brings me to my question, is victory Gundam bad? or is it just fanboy nerdrage that has it rated pretty much the worst Gundam series (in the main storyline) because a lot of main characters die in it.


----------



## djisas (Jan 13, 2011)

razaron said:


> Evangelion was 99% angst 1% anime.
> 
> I'm going to power watch Gundam when my exams are over (end of this month) starting with the main story line. So i don't know jack squat about Gundam. Which brings me to my question, is victory Gundam bad? or is it just fanboy nerdrage that has it rated pretty much the worst Gundam series (in the main storyline) because a lot of main characters die in it.



What about the amount of physiology in eva and amount of bible references?? 


Spoiler



Evangelion had everyone die and ended with the apocalypse and the entire Earth pretty much busted, not to mention what they did with Asuka and everyone loves it


...

Edit: I have a recommendation for everyone: Hourou Musuko
Just check it out, its one of only two noitamina animes that air every season and are always the most original and refreshing...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 13, 2011)

I read the manga when onemanga was still up quite a while back. I really like it, it talks about  sensitive topic that many may not like it...


----------



## djisas (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah ppl might think weird things when its serious business...


----------



## morpha (Jan 14, 2011)

IMO 90% of Gundam is the same short animations over and over again.


Evangelion suffers from the same problem as the recent movie Inception, It got many bad reviews despite not being a bad film. The people who didnt like Inception were the ones too stupid to follow it. And the same can be said about Evangelion.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 14, 2011)

morpha said:


> IMO 90% of Gundam is the same short animations over and over again.
> 
> 
> Evangelion suffers from the same problem as the recent movie Inception, It got many bad reviews despite not being a bad film. The people who didnt like Inception were the ones too stupid to follow it. And the same can be said about Evangelion.



Don't be so harsh... different people like different things... Forcing people to like Eva is like  convincing your grandparent sex before marriage is normal.  

I dislike Gundam not because of its stories (i haven't actually watched any of them) but the fact that it looks so guddamn ugly to me.


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Personally I prefer Gundam over Eva but is insane to say that Eva sucks.
In my opinion Gundam keeps the originally idea of Mecha, the Evas are more Humanized due to its relation to the storyline.
 Gundam Freedom is Great!! the Evas are great too but they cant be looked as the same mecha drawingline.


----------



## morpha (Jan 14, 2011)

some of them look good. But they always seem to suffer from low production values towards the end of the show. repeated animations annoy the hell out of me.

I should probably clarify something, I actually DO like gundam (most of them). I can like both right? Its not like Apple Vs Windows, IOS vs Android?


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 14, 2011)

morpha said:


> some of them look good. But they always seem to suffer from low production values towards the end of the show. repeated animations annoy the hell out of me.
> 
> I should probably clarify something, I actually DO like gundam (most of them). I can like both right? Its not like Apple Vs Windows, IOS vs Android?



Youre right, I like both too but sometimes they fuc##d things at end.


----------



## djisas (Jan 14, 2011)

Gundams always look like toys for kids, major reason to stay away...
Not to mention its a mainstream anime made to please the masses...
Evangelion does absolutely nothing to please its fans, actually gainax doesnt need to please the fans, just do what they do best...


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> Gundams always look like toys for kids, major reason to stay away...



you really hate gundam, with all your heart!!!
im 27 and maybe I still a kid inside, well thats what my wife says


----------



## djisas (Jan 14, 2011)

And soul...
And naruto too, the more popular things are, the more i love to hate them...
Only reason i watch bleach is cause i dont read the manga and i am watching from day 1, i like it so i wont stop watching and there's never fillers for me either...


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i enjoy naruto raw story and "some" action scenes, all else is shit.Bleach too


----------



## djisas (Jan 14, 2011)

How about one piece??
I got one of the movies one of this days and i hatted it downright, didnt even watch it, it completely turned me down...


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> How about one piece??
> I got one of the movies one of this days and i hatted it downright, didnt even watch it, it completely turned me down...



You touch my Aquiles Heel,I LOVE ONE PIECE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS MY SHOUNEN ANIME


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 14, 2011)

GUYS I GOT GO SEE IN THE NEXT EP.


----------



## djisas (Jan 14, 2011)

How can you love that character design, characters where ugly in that movie, like something out of popeye...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 14, 2011)

I like popeye... LMAO!


----------



## morpha (Jan 14, 2011)

Cartoons are Cartoons BECAUSE they are a representation of real life. Not a video recording.

My taste in Anime is very similar to my taste in games. Artistic style counts for more than realism in my book. One Peice, Like Akira Toriyama's Dragonball before it, Has a unique artistic style that sets it apart from other shows..

also One Piece is funny.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2011)

morpha said:


> Cartoons are Cartoons BECAUSE they are a representation of real life. Not a video recording.
> 
> My taste in Anime is very similar to my taste in games. Artistic style counts for more than realism in my book. One Peice, Like Akira Toriyama's Dragonball before it, Has a unique artistic style that sets it apart from other shows..
> 
> also One Piece is funny.



and nami is hot.


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> and nami is hot.


AND SCARY,
I enjoy every single joke from eiichiro oda is awesome, i think that he can combine everything so well that each character is complete different and unique.
one piece till now has been great.


----------



## morpha (Jan 15, 2011)

One Piece is to-date the only Anime with decent filler. Funnily enough its the only big anime that has a significant comedy element.


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 15, 2011)

+1, i watched the one piece anime like it was it the original manga, cant say the same about narushito and bleashit.  
luffy is what i call the true legacy of goku but a lot funnier.
i cant imaging Akira T. and E. Oda joining forces.......


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> ^ Looks like fail to me.



2010 was mostly a disappointing year for me. Not much good stuff came out. Evangelion movie and a couple series. Most was just cliched, rehashed, teenage boy targeted garbage.



Mussels said:


> handbrake



Or mediacoder.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't watch the brand spanking new stuff?  Every time I come here is just stuff that came out like last week.  I tend to purposely stay roughly a year behind so I don't subject myself to medocre stuff that is just "ok" by anime standards.  I broke that rule and watched Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood to confirm that I need to stop listening to a friend's recommendations, but no more.
> 
> It just seems everyone here only wants the new and shiny and watch everything just cause it is anime.  Or am I just being harsh or incorrect due to being little more than a passer by?



No, you are correct. Most here jump on everything as it comes out, just because it is anime. I don't do that. I will only watch something if it has a good story, and something that makes it stand out somehow. Lots of low standards around here. No offense to anyone. And I won't watch stuff unless it's finished anymore. I tend to just wait for the BD/DVD rip releases before I grab and watch something.



djisas said:


> Then you are missing the best comedy in years: Kore wa zombie
> The most original and refreshing anime this season that is not moe: Level E
> And best anime of the year candidate Madoka with best animation and best music...
> Kimi ni todoke is a nice romance that isnt moe or harem either
> ...


Then get a hobby that isn't watching anime to pass time until something decent releases.


Mussels said:


> the 00 movie was good, but... the ending was shite.
> 
> almost evangelion levels of shite.



The evangellion endings are awesome. They are a giant fuck you to everyone.



razaron said:


> *Evangelion was 99% angst 1% anime.*
> 
> I'm going to power watch Gundam when my exams are over (end of this month) starting with the main story line. So i don't know jack squat about Gundam. Which brings me to my question, is victory Gundam bad? or is it just fanboy nerdrage that has it rated pretty much the worst Gundam series (in the main storyline) because a lot of main characters die in it.



And still 100% better than even the best Gundam crap ever produced. How sad is that?

And I never actually watched One Piece. I mean, I've seen a few eps, but never a serious amount. There's just too much of it for me to start now. Had I been watching it from the beginning, I think I may have liked it. It doesn't seem to take itself seriously, unlike Naruto and Bleach. I hate those 2 anime with a passion. They are the anime equivalent of the guy you know that is just trying way too hard to be awesome, and just ends up looking like an idiot.


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Then get a hobby that isn't watching anime to pass time until something decent releases.



But there are decent releases like Madoka, Level-E, Fractal and Wandering son, these are the best of the season...
Fractale looks taken from Miyasaki's book...
My hoby is playing fallout new vegas after i got bored with borderlands...
I only watch 2-3 anime episode of anime every day and when i have any...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 15, 2011)

When you feel like drinking beer, you don't find soda to drink. You don't eat candy when you feel like smoking, unless you want to cure your addiction.

You can't have an objective opinion on something when you haven't at least watched the 1st EP. 

I have a TV but i don't watch "_TV_". I use Netflix and watch fansubbed anime.

New anime broadcast 1 EP per week. Usually, there are 3 or 4 anime that's worth to watch each season. That's 3 or 4 EPs of anime per week!

I'm sure everyone here has something to look forward to every week, some kind of shows on TV, but with me that's anime.

The last time i watched TV? 6 years ago.


----------



## morpha (Jan 16, 2011)

I read the LEVEL-E manga years ago. Its gong to be weird and worth checking out.

I think its incorrect that they have watched all the old anime. IMPOSSIBLE. I think its more like they watch whatever they can get off their favorite tracker and dont even look for decent anime to watch.

I can name a dozen anime from the early 1990's and I bet Mussels hasnt watched most of them.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2011)

morpha said:


> I can name a dozen anime from the early 1990's and I bet Mussels hasnt watched most of them.



and i can name a dozen shows that are more recent, that you havent watched 


i watch everything i can get my hands on, that is relevant to my interests. of course i havent watched everything, because some of them are boring and shite.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just watched a pretty good one called blood. However the story was a bit short and honestly wasn't very deep. But I watch Anime for the gore. So for me its like watching Godzilla for the character development.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just watched a pretty good one called blood. However the story was a bit short and honestly wasn't very deep. But I watch Anime for the gore. So for me its like watching Godzilla for the character development.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/41/Blood-The-Last-Vampire.jpg



was that the movie, or the series?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> was that the movie, or the series?



The movie. I didnt even know it was a series.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The movie. I didnt even know it was a series.



50 episodes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 50 episodes.



+ a live action movie.. I really liked the live action movie. I fell in love with the animated movie when it came out.. The anime.. Blood+ was all right.. I think I might have to relive it.. I think I might of missed a few episodes somewhere..


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

The movie was properly dark whereas the anime was good but certainly felt tamer. Was totally hooked on it at the time though. As Cold Storm pointed out, definitely worth watching the live action movie, it certainly doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 16, 2011)

As I have posted in 2009 here, there's actually a Blood+ java game for mobile phones lol (story is loosely based on the anime).

Fansubs' releases of the new anime are inconsistent right now; good thing multiple groups do a variety of the series lol.

About old anime, during the 90s local channels find it easier to get anime, hence Hyakujuu-Ou GoLion (Voltron), Voltes V, B'tX, Akazukin Cha-Cha, Magic Knight Rayearth, Slayers, Yu Yu Hakusho (Ghost Fighter), Dragonball, Gundam Wing, After-War Gundam X, etc. were all shown in TV (albeit dubbed). Add to that a dearth of sentai shows like Ultraman, Maskman, Bioman, Kamen Rider (Mask Rider), Jetman, etc.

Currently it's now more limited, and sometimes even the old ones get re-aired (not in the same channel they aired before though, they're shown in a new channel that didn't exist before).


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> When you feel like drinking beer, you don't find soda to drink. You don't eat candy when you feel like smoking, unless you want to cure your addiction.
> 
> You can't have an objective opinion on something when you haven't at least watched the 1st EP.
> 
> ...


No there isn't. 90% of the new anime released in the past 2 years is total rehashed garbage.

Honestly, it's not just anime that's suffering this fate either. Hollywood is just as guilty.

The problem is, people keep falling for it, so they keep making the garbage for the lowest common denominator. Currently, everyone is making anime for the kind of people that thought Avatar was a good movie.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wile E said:


> No there isn't. 90% of the new anime released in the past 2 years is total rehashed garbage.
> 
> Honestly, it's not just anime that's suffering this fate either. Hollywood is just as guilty.
> 
> The problem is, people keep falling for it, so they keep making the garbage for the lowest common denominator. Currently, *everyone is making anime for the kind of people that thought Avatar was a good movie.*





The people I know that thought Avatar was a good movie don't watch anime.
The people I know that watch anime didn't even watch Avatar.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2011)

You are missing my point entirely. 

Current anime is being made with almost nothing in mind except to make it look cool. The plot lines and character development completely suck. The same can be said of Hollywood movies like Avatar. Both fans of most of current Anime, and fans of most of current Hollywood, fall under very similar stereotypes.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You are missing my point entirely.
> 
> Current anime is being made with almost nothing in mind except to make it look cool. The plot lines and character development completely suck. The same can be said of Hollywood movies like Avatar. Both fans of most of current Anime, and fans of most of current Hollywood, fall under very similar stereotypes.



and one common stereotype is: not Wile E.

seriously. fits about 6 billion people or so. big stereotype range.


----------



## djisas (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just watched a pretty good one called blood. However the story was a bit short and honestly wasn't very deep. But I watch Anime for the gore. So for me its like watching Godzilla for the character development.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/41/Blood-The-Last-Vampire.jpg



There's the manga too, which i have...



Wile E said:


> You are missing my point entirely.
> 
> Current anime is being made with almost nothing in mind except to make it look cool. The plot lines and character development completely suck. The same can be said of Hollywood movies like Avatar. Both fans of most of current Anime, and fans of most of current Hollywood, fall under very similar stereotypes.



You should watch more anime, every season there's a few there are really great and different from anything...

Last season we had Ika musume which took the community by storm, panty & stocking (needs no presentation by now), you wont find anything like that in anime, letter bee is another unique anime with great quality, Kuragehime was a refreshing anime, 	
Soredemo Machi was an interesting comedy and it wasn't moe, these where some of the best last season had to offer and all are very different from the norm...

Also i would like o recomend Wille E to watch Kemono Souja erin, im sure he never watched it and he has no idea of what he missed...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2011)

He passed the age for the highhool stuff. People do grow up, and their interest does chan. And in my case, I haven't passed that age yet.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> There's the manga too, which i have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not like Ika or Panty and Stocking. "Only watched an ep of each" Too childish in execution. "ZOMG boobies!!!!" Doesn't cut it for me, and neither does Moe. I haven't watched all of letter bee, but I did like what I saw.  Might try Kuragehime and Soredemo.

That's how many out of the total made that qualify as original (and despite being original, how many still aren't actually any good)? 

My point still stands. The current state of anime sucks monkey balls.


----------



## djisas (Jan 16, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I did not like Ika or Panty and Stocking. "Only watched an ep of each" Too childish in execution. "ZOMG boobies!!!!" Doesn't cut it for me, and neither does Moe. I haven't watched all of letter bee, but I did like what I saw.  Might try Kuragehime and Soredemo.
> 
> That's how many out of the total made that qualify as original (and despite being original, how many still aren't actually any good)?
> 
> My point still stands. The current state of anime sucks monkey balls.



Thats true that there are to many unoriginal anime, to much moe, to much mainstream, etc... 
Also i hate overrated anime and overpopular anime, like belzebub, there's so much "hype" surrounding it that i dont what to watch it, IS: Infinite Stratos is an example of rehashed, reused stuff but its seems to be growing in popularity many tx to "mechatards" that will watch any mecha anime thrown at them, i think Kimi ni todoke one of the most anticipated anime this season and one of the most popular of last year is overrated, its a nice watch but its to slow and mellow, but at least it doesnt rely on moe or "bewbs" and thats good...  
Despite this, every season has a few exceptions, fortunately...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2011)

I read the manga Belzebub, it started quite good but after a few chapters, it got quite boring.




Wile E said:


> My point still stands. The current state of anime sucks monkey balls.



The anime industry grows and so does the trash.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ya know the last Anime movie I really fell in love with was "Spirited Away".


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 16, 2011)

I highly recommend Bakuman. Of course the medium are different hence the execution are also different between the manga itself and the anime adaptation, but regardless of that the anime is great.


----------



## djisas (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know the last Anime movie I really fell in love with was "Spirited Away".



Have you watched summer wars and eve no jikan (time of eve) or Kara no kyoukai??
Kara no kyoukai is specially good cause it consist of 7 movies, a great story filled with mystery and an animation rarely seen...
And by the way, have you watched older Miyasaki's movies yet??
Like laputa or Nausicaa, Kiki's pretty good too...

Spirited away was great, but i dont think it was his best movie, even the next he did "howl" was equally good...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ichigo Mashimaro

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=2787

This made me LOL SO HARD.


----------



## djisas (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the best comedies ever!!
Watching the prologue will make anyone an instant fan, it worked on me...
Have you watched Hyakko or azumanga daioh??
These two are also priceless comedies...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, i watched those already! lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2011)

i knew gundam talk would kill this shit. lets keep it real people. Back from apge 3


----------



## morpha (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I need some help locating an anime guys... My housemate wants to watch it

It is a Highschool drama/harem anime and in the first episode the main character is introduced as having a hand that in some way causes bad stuff to happen to people. This was a rumour spread by his best friend who i think was a homo...

Anyone know what it is? Any searches on this description just keeps bringing To Aru Majutsu No Index


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2011)

morpha said:


> Ok I need some help locating an anime guys... My housemate wants to watch it
> 
> It is a Highschool drama/harem anime and in the first episode the main character is introduced as having a hand that in some way causes bad stuff to happen to people. This was a rumour spread by his best friend who i think was a homo...
> 
> Anyone know what it is? Any searches on this description just keeps bringing To Aru Majutsu No Index



all that came to mind for me was midori no hibi... but his hand turned into a chick for that.


----------



## morpha (Jan 21, 2011)

midori no hibi was a good short read though... (im asuming you watched it, but I read the manga)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 21, 2011)

djisas said:


> Kara no kyoukai is specially good cause it consist of 7 movies, a great story filled with mystery and an animation rarely seen...



Aha! I like Kara no Kyoukai too, but I think the story is very Type-Moon ish, so if you are not into Fate/Stay Night and things like that, I would avoid. 

Just finished Kaichou wa Maid-sama (from last year), I think its not bad. Would recommend to people who have nothing better to do. 

On my "going yo watch soon list":  Gundam Unicorn Ep3, Toaru kagaku no Railgun, Toaru Majutsu no Index 2, infinite Stratos, Kore wa Zombie desu ka?, and other older things like Darker than Black, Black Rock Shooter. What else should I watch? Level-E? I am mostly looking at series which have finished, so that I can watch them in one sitting


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 21, 2011)

what anime is good to watch atm? and i mean a new one?

the last aired anime i finished was "Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai" else i have watched other anime's some a little old.







i dunno if i should watch "Yumekui Merry" anyone know if it's a good anime?


----------



## djisas (Jan 21, 2011)

morpha said:


> Ok I need some help locating an anime guys... My housemate wants to watch it
> 
> It is a Highschool drama/harem anime and in the first episode the main character is introduced as having a hand that in some way causes bad stuff to happen to people. This was a rumour spread by his best friend who i think was a homo...
> 
> Anyone know what it is? Any searches on this description just keeps bringing To Aru Majutsu No Index


Its messing with my head, but i cant really come with a name...



Fourstaff said:


> Aha! I like Kara no Kyoukai too, but I think the story is very Type-Moon ish, so if you are not into Fate/Stay Night and things like that, I would avoid.
> 
> Just finished Kaichou wa Maid-sama (from last year), I think its not bad. Would recommend to people who have nothing better to do.
> 
> On my "going yo watch soon list":  Gundam Unicorn Ep3, Toaru kagaku no Railgun, Toaru Majutsu no Index 2, infinite Stratos, Kore wa Zombie desu ka?, and other older things like Darker than Black, Black Rock Shooter. What else should I watch? Level-E? I am mostly looking at series which have finished, so that I can watch them in one sitting



If ongoing isnt entirely out of question, id advise to at least take a look at the ones i mention bellow...
Try watching SHIKI, the best Horror anime ive seen, about vampires...
Try gunbuster epic gainax mecha
Claymore, epic medieval action, unique animation and character design...
Kemono souja erin, dont let the looks fool you, its a true masterpiece for all ages...


puma99dk| said:


> what anime is good to watch atm? and i mean a new one?
> 
> the last aired anime i finished was "Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai" else i have watched other anime's some a little old.
> 
> ...



I can help!!
Yumekui Merry is very good, it seems to be improving by the episode, main character besides great looks, is quite cool, animation is generally good and the alternative world is quite good too...

Madoka, 3rd episode brigs nasty twist and it grows ever darker, awesome animation and music, great action...

For the LOL, kore wa zombie desu ka?, first episode has guaranteed ROFL effect...

Fractale, seems to be good fantasy material, kinda like some of Ghiblies movies...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 21, 2011)

djisas said:


> How about one piece??
> I got one of the movies one of this days and i hatted it downright, didnt even watch it, it completely turned me down...



i can almost relate. i never saw the movies, but i tried to watch the 1st episode.

10 mins later and that was it for me.

3 years later a friend of mine made me watch the 1st 1o episodes. 

took me about 3 1/2 weeks to catch up (400+ episodes) and i am hooked.

as for bleach / naruto. When will the filler end??


----------



## djisas (Jan 21, 2011)

As for bleach, next week...

Been forgetting bout this, watched black lagoon OVA 3 yesterday

It was an all out war with many factions...
Revy, Saviola, crazy Katana bietch Shenhua and chainsaw wielding Sawyer plus Lotton for the comic relief and thats a team even more deadly than Roberta, speaking of Roberta, she's wielding an .50BMG Anti Material riffle in impossible ways for a normal human, but that only makes her scenes even more physics defying and badass...
This episode was the bloodiest in BL ever... 

And Madoka 3, that was a great episode and it brings the first twist and very cool battles, and the witch was actually better than previews attempts, not only looked better but it actually put a fight...


----------



## phobias23 (Jan 22, 2011)

djisas said:


> As for bleach, next week...
> 
> Been forgetting bout this, watched black lagoon OVA 3 yesterday
> 
> ...



You should take into account Rocks joke "Roberta= Terminator", I hope more eps to come. I love Black Lagoon.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bungaku Shoujo

It confuses IWQEU*(QA&W*!@UH#NKLJJA ME!

Someone who watched this please explain? I happened to watch the 3EPs OVA... and i saw there are other movies too...

I'm about to go to bed and too lazy to read around...

I kinda like it, but then i really hate it... i hate it more than i like it? But i still want to watch more? WTH!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 22, 2011)

djisas said:


> Try watching SHIKI, the best Horror anime ive seen, about vampires...
> Try gunbuster epic gainax mecha
> Claymore, epic medieval action, unique animation and character design...
> Kemono souja erin, dont let the looks fool you, its a true masterpiece for all ages...



Hmm, Shiki looks interesting, will take a look at that. I have not watched anything from Gainax, and I read Claymore. Anime for Claymore is not that good imo, and I will check out Kemono souja erin. 

Going to finish Darker than Black and Index II first though.


----------



## djisas (Jan 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmm, Shiki looks interesting, will take a look at that. I have not watched anything from Gainax, and I read Claymore. Anime for Claymore is not that good imo, and I will check out Kemono souja erin.
> 
> Going to finish Darker than Black and Index II first though.



Nothing from gainax??
Hard to believe...
Then FLCL, best comedy ever and insane action!!
Gurren Lagan: Gainax reinvents mecha with FLCL and diebuster influences...
Nadia is a classic from gainax, personally haven't watched yet, but ppl say its good...
I mentioned before gunbuster and diebuster, its the classic and the classics's sequel, hard top believe how great gunbuster looks for its age...
And then there's evangelion, needs no introduction and is responsible for the majority of the gundamn(tards) fans white hair...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 22, 2011)

djisas said:


> Nothing from gainax??
> Hard to believe...



Well, I avoided Tengen Toppa Guren Lagan, for some reason or another, and I have never got attracted to FLCL.... :shadedshu Haven't heard of Nadia.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just saw Ponyo. Weird ass movie.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Well, I avoided Tengen Toppa Guren Lagan, for some reason or another, and I have never got attracted to FLCL.... :shadedshu Haven't heard of Nadia.



I didn't TTGL at all. Loved FLCL tho. FLCL is a must see for all anime fans. Exquisitely weird.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I didn't TTGL at all. Loved FLCL tho. FLCL is a must see for all anime fans. Exquisitely weird.



I loved FLCL.. TTGL was all right.. It just felt.. it was trying to hard.. I mean, I get the effect of it.. But, I felt 3ova's would of done justice to it..


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I loved FLCL.. TTGL was all right.. It just felt.. it was trying to hard.. I mean, I get the effect of it.. But, I felt 3ova's would of done justice to it..



Yeah, that's pretty much why I didn't like TTGL as well. Never finished it because of it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

now I think about it.. all those "movies" that tied the season together, in short form.. I only had one problem with one of them... GITS's Individual ELEVEN... To me, I fell they needed to give at lease 30 more mins into it, and it would of felt like the season.. "The Laughing Man" was great to watch and rewatch.. Even though I'll watch the seasons over again.. I won't watch the Individual Eleven movie..


Now, that gets me thinking.. and wanting to watch.. Patlabor WXIII


----------



## razaron (Jan 23, 2011)

Spoiler



OMG Yang Wenli died!!!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 24, 2011)

morpha said:


> Ok I need some help locating an anime guys... My housemate wants to watch it
> 
> It is a Highschool drama/harem anime and in the first episode the main character is introduced as having a hand that in some way causes bad stuff to happen to people. This was a rumour spread by his best friend who i think was a homo...
> 
> Anyone know what it is? Any searches on this description just keeps bringing To Aru Majutsu No Index



LOLOLOL

Index doesn't even fit your description. All the bad things only happen to himself, and he's the one that says it (and it's actually explained WHY things are like that as the story goes on).

Can't help you (yet) in finding that anime, I'm just about to watch Bakuman.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 25, 2011)

Started Railgun. Its quite good.


----------



## djisas (Jan 25, 2011)

Index is better, more action n all, i think railgun has been overrated...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 25, 2011)

djisas said:


> Index is better, more action n all, i think railgun has been overrated...



I haven't finish Railgun yet, so I cannot give a proper opinion on this. However, if we count only first impressions, I liked Index's 1st episode much more than Railgun's.


----------



## razaron (Jan 25, 2011)

Index has Index in it. Railgun has middleschool girls. Eww, middleschool girls.


----------



## djisas (Jan 25, 2011)

razaron said:


> Index has Index in it. Railgun has middleschool girls. Eww, middleschool girls.



Good point
Railgun only has Railgun while Index has magic, railgun, accelerator, touma and many others...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 26, 2011)

Railgun is too limited, hence not watching it. Index is indeed more varied (and we're already in the middle of a major arc for the 2nd season).


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 26, 2011)

10 episodes in, I think Railgun is quite good. Index have this feeling of being a "setup series", hence I prefer Railgun for now. Might change my mind if I watch Index II though.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 10 episodes in, I think Railgun is quite good. Index have this feeling of being a "setup series", hence I prefer Railgun for now. Might change my mind if I watch Index II though.



Hmmm...


Index is definitely the main series, but it unfortunately had a chunk of filler crap towards the middle.


Railgun was good, but never went anywhere - it felt like filler the whole time (but at least watchable filler)

Index II is more like a series of small arcs, but those arcs are pretty good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2011)

just started watching shiki, its some weird shit.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> just started watching shiki, its some weird shit.



You will not be disappointed, unless you don't like seeing blood (spurting, spraying, flowing, spilling) that is.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Railgun was good, but never went anywhere - it felt like filler the whole time (but at least watchable filler)



I like Lucky Star, so perhaps I am fine with stories not going anywhere as long as its enjoyable.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> just started watching shiki, its some weird shit.



wait till you get past mid point in series, shit will get serious...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2011)

djisas said:


> wait till you get past mid point in series, shit will get serious...



they kill some shit... like a boss.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 28, 2011)

A few anime I watch:

Initial D
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Yu Yu Hackusho
Death Note
Hunter X Hunter
Hell Girl
Dragon Ball Z


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 28, 2011)

if anyone here is still watching naruto. it looks like next episode will not be filler


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Shiki is all about the hair, Solaris. It's all about the hair...

Anyway, here's something I found:


----------



## razaron (Jan 30, 2011)

I've started watching all the ongoing series i had stopped watching. Turns out 12-13 episodes per series adds up to a lot. sigh.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 30, 2011)

Index II is a lot better than the first. A quite a lot more fanservice too.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Index II is a lot better than the first. A quite a lot more fanservice too.



Ep 16 is the latest and the end of a short arc. Expect the next eps to consist of two arcs with an ep in between (as well as ep 17). These two arcs would be the home stretch and would FINALLY make the anime a bit more closer to where the manga is.


----------



## djisas (Jan 30, 2011)

Next arc looks better, with more biri biri, sisters, last order and Accelerator, thats a lot of stopping power there, prolly some saint action too, Kanzaki finally shows face and is accumulating debts for Touma...

Bonus:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2011)

im getting ready to start index after i finish shiki.


----------



## djisas (Jan 31, 2011)

first or second season??
Have you watched shana by the way??
Its one of index creators previous works, there's even "crossed" omakes where shana meets index...

And by the way, anyone interested, i finished My animelist database, editing the looks of it works like shit and the whole thing has insane lags so it still doesn't quite look like i wanted, but its all there...
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Djisas


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 31, 2011)

djisas said:


> And by the way, anyone interested, i finished My animelist database, editing the looks of it works like shit and the whole thing has insane lags so it still doesn't quite look like i wanted, but its all there...
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Djisas



That is a shitload of anime you have watched, I don't think I will ever catch up :/

Is the picture you have from Infinite Stratos?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> That is a shitload of anime you have watched, I don't think I will ever catch up :/
> 
> Is the picture you have from Infinite Stratos?



It's from Madoka (the girl on the left) and Infinite Stratos (the one on the right).

Break Blade 3 has been subbed, currently downloading 720p.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 31, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's from Madoka (the girl on the left) and Infinite Stratos (the one on the right).



Opps, Completely forgotted about the girl on the left :/


----------



## razaron (Jan 31, 2011)

djisas said:


> And by the way, anyone interested, i finished My animelist database, editing the looks of it works like shit and the whole thing has insane lags so it still doesn't quite look like i wanted, but its all there...
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Djisas



Odd. You've watched 5000 more episodes than me but it only adds up to 22 more days.

Oh and second season of Maria†Holic Fuck yeah. I must thank you from the bottom of my heart for unconsciously informing me.


----------



## djisas (Jan 31, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's from Madoka (the girl on the left) and Infinite Stratos (the one on the right).
> 
> Break Blade 3 has been subbed, currently downloading 720p.



No!!
Its Nanoha beating the shit out of Madoka in there...

More anime that will be produced soon here: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?63


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 31, 2011)

djisas said:


> first or second season??
> Have you watched shana by the way??
> Its one of index creators previous works, there's even "crossed" omakes where shana meets index...
> 
> ...



not yet. id be watching the first season. i can only do 1 at a time or i get confused. so after shiki. index.


----------



## djisas (Jan 31, 2011)

So how has Shiki been??


----------



## Ra97oR (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwdlVM2FD7s

Anime made by Subaru and Gainax, pretty cool start. Haven't watch the other three yet.

Be warned though, its not subbed.


----------



## djisas (Jan 31, 2011)

Its only 4, be watchin it when subbed...
Positive feedback so far it seems:
NSFW http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/02/01/houkago-no-pleiades-cutest-mahou-shoujo-anime-ever/


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, second ep made me lol. Ain't gonna spoil it, but it's so damn funny.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2011)

When i was a kid - i was ADHD so bad that i thought i was super saiyan and when i enterd high school as a first grader - I beat up 2 dudes that were in the 5th grade - at the same time because I was still super saiyan.

but i digress - when i was between the ages of 5-10 with serious ADHD i was more like Brolly. over 0-over9000 in less then a blink of an eye. I loved to fight, I craved a good fight, I needed to fight because that was the only way i could let all the energy out. otherwise i was just a massive ball of energy that was locked up and i needed to let it all out


----------



## razaron (Feb 7, 2011)

what's this from?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wild guess...Eden of the East?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bible Black?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2011)

actually that does look like eden of the east, i recall that crazy chick and her story arc.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm right, it is Eden of the East.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2011)

The (in)famous Johny slayer!!


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I just started watching anime over the summer thanks to my wonderful girlfriend  I've always been a fan of all things Japanese but never got into anime until now. Here are some series I'm familiar with. She has a huge list of stuff she wants to watch with me and we are always looking for other shows as well!

*Recently Finished:*
Cowboy Bebop
Trigun
FLCL
Chobits
Avatar: The Last Airbender (in all fairness I watched this on my own before I met her, but most won't consider it anime).

*Still Watching:*
Ouran Host Club
DragonBall Z Kai


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> Hey guys, I just started watching anime over the summer thanks to my wonderful girlfriend  I've always been a fan of all things Japanese but never got into anime until now. Here are some series I'm familiar with. She has a huge list of stuff she wants to watch with me and we are always looking for other shows as well!
> 
> *Recently Finished:*
> Cowboy Bebop
> ...





Tell me your two favorite and I'll add you to the op.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow talk about a tough choice!

I loved all of them, but I guess I would pick Cowboy Bebop and Trigun, with Avatar a close third.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, I love the Ouran Host Club banner in the op


----------



## razaron (Feb 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Wild guess...Eden of the East?



Thanks. I knew i had seen it but couldn't remember where from.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, Ouran was good. If you discount Dragon Ball (and its continuations), I probably started my otakuism with Ouran.


----------



## Shihab (Feb 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Tell me your two favorite and I'll add you to the op.



Wait a sec. Why was I welcomed with "No"s and "Don't Care"s and he gets added to the OP ?  

I think I'll go back to my hikikomori-ism >_>


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Wait a sec. Why was I welcomed with "No"s and "Don't Care"s and he gets added to the OP ?
> 
> I think I'll go back to my hikikomori-ism >_>



All right.. reasons for not adding you..


2 posts in the thread since you posted the first time in January.

In January I worked a total of 26 days of the 31.. 14+h a day... SO, do the math.. I did it for ya.
26x14=364  31x24h=744   364/744=.489247%... So, 48% was at work, so the other can be sleep.. Or, the 120 I had off..

I can go into more detail about it, if you want.. But, those two can work just as well.. 

Re post the 2 favorites and I'll get to ya..


----------



## Shihab (Feb 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> All right.. reasons for not adding you..
> 
> 
> 2 posts in the thread since you posted the first time in January.
> ...



Respect for the dead those who have a life.




Cold Storm said:


> Re post the 2 favorites and I'll get to ya..


 
Code Geass. and Code Geass R2. If you count them as one, you can throw in Black Lagoon with it.

I hate math...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll add the both of ya tomorrow after work since I work only 8h. 


The requirement is two, but if you got a few more there isn't a problem with adding.. We all have our top 5. I just want to know the ones that will "should" never change.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 8, 2011)

bleach was awesome today.

DO NOT download the crunchysub\ horriblesub version. only the 1st 8 minutes are subbed. Bleachverse has the full episode translated.


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone watched the "Masou shounen" yesterday??
Lots of fanservice and equal amounts of blood and action...
All in all it was a great episode...


----------



## Shihab (Feb 8, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> bleach was awesome today.
> 
> DO NOT download the crunchysub\ horriblesub version. only the 1st 8 minutes are subbed. Bleachverse has the full episode translated.



Did Dattebayo stopped subbing it or what ? Back when I was watching it, They were the best subbers around.


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2011)

They used to do bleach and naruto, but they ragequit, they also did 07-Ghost which was a good anime and did Hakuoki recently and finished, as for now, they seems to be slowly subbing old anime Ninkuu, which i actually watched a couple episodes but there where no subs back then and they might complete it...
End of the story...


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 8, 2011)

I love anime, I got into as a young teen watching the Dragonball series, and have watched probably hundreds since then... My two favorite at the moment are Naruto: Shippuden and Bleach (although the fillers really piss me off, lol)


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 8, 2011)

Started Shakugan no Shana just now. Not too bad, but I have watched too many JC Staff things these few days that I can recognise their (art) style immediately. Is that healthy?


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> They used to do bleach and naruto, but they ragequit, they also did 07-Ghost which was a good anime and did Hakuoki recently and finished, as for now, they seems to be slowly subbing old anime Ninkuu, which i actually watched a couple episodes but there where no subs back then and they might complete it...
> End of the story...



they also bumped um the image quality of the source material, so it makes it much more watchable


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Started Shakugan no Shana just now. Not too bad, but I have watched too many JC Staff things these few days that I can recognise their (art) style immediately. Is that healthy?



That makes you a perfectly healthy otaku...



THRiLL KiLL said:


> they also bumped um the image quality of the source material, so it makes it much more watchable



U mean ninkuu??
I only remember the ugly faced protagonist and Megumi Hayashibara from that one...

just watched Bleach 308, ichigo returns and man, does he look badass, he's more menacing than he was in full hollow mode, his new visual is great, the episode was great and bleach looked epic again...


----------



## human_error (Feb 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> just watched Bleach 308, ichigo returns and man, does he look badass, he's more menacing than he was in full hollow mode, his new visual is great, the episode was great and bleach looked epic again...



He looks a little too emo for my liking with the long hair (spikey orange hair ftw!). But the badassness of the rest of the new ichigo more than make up for it. Can't wait until 309...


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 9, 2011)

human_error said:


> He looks a little too emo for my liking with the long hair (spikey orange hair ftw!). But the badassness of the rest of the new ichigo more than make up for it. Can't wait until 309...



Yeah, just watched it myself, the manga was bad-ass but the Anime just blew it away!


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> Anyone watched the "Masou shounen" yesterday??
> Lots of fanservice and equal amounts of blood and action...
> All in all it was a great episode...



Yeah, watched Kore wa Zombie Desu Ka? and can hardly wait for the next ep


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2011)

zombies probably the best comedy this season, although being a parody show it may put off people who havent watched much anime since they wont get the references.


----------



## razaron (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm finding level e to be the best of this season, although i haven't checked hourou musuko out yet.

Also 'Dat Midriff'.


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2011)

Level E is very good, a great comedy and where they can fool the viewers easily...
The alien assassin teacher was actually cool...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 9, 2011)

Level E and Hourou are 2 different things... They are not comparable, but both are great!


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2011)

Horou is slice of life, and its serious stuff, something never done in anime before, besides its great looks...
While Level E, is comedy on a level rarely done, it doesnt focus on pantsu or even bewbs, no romance, no pubescent teens or higschools nor anything that makes "standard" comedy, it innovates in the jokes and even manages to be unpredictable like Baka ouji's personality, as long he's entertained, so are we...


----------



## razaron (Feb 9, 2011)

In the first episode of Hourou did he jizz his pants?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 10, 2011)

One Piece, a manga aimed for guys younger than 18, has a readership of 90% adults (18+) lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> One Piece, a manga aimed for guys younger than 18, has a readership of 90% adults (18+) lol



cause nami is hot, ofc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> cause nami is hot, ofc.
> http://media.animevice.com/uploads/0/72/24529-nami_38_large.jpg



one reason I liked it so much.. nah.. funny as can be.. just forgot where I stopped.. lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 10, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Space:_Aftermath


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> One Piece, a manga aimed for guys younger than 18, has a readership of 90% adults (18+) lol


Im waiting to see Luffy beat the hell with his Haki.


----------



## razaron (Feb 10, 2011)

From the current season I'm watching:
Gosick
Dragon Crisis
Hourou Musuko
Mitsudomoe S2
Yumekui Merry
Mahou Shoujo Magika Madoka
Level E
Freezing
Kore wa Zombie Desu ka
Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki janain Dakara ne

What other Good stuff is there?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 10, 2011)

razaron said:


> From the current season I'm watching:
> Gosick
> Dragon Crisis
> Hourou Musuko
> ...



Fractale and IS: Infinite Stratos.






lololololol


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 10, 2011)

What's with octopus girl around the screen?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> What's with octopus girl around the screen?



Got it from here, and she's a squid girl (Ika Musume) lol

The "downloading" in the screenshot is for the K-ON! one, haven't installed it yet however. 

They just keep on running, walking, climbing, falling, crawling, sitting, multiplying


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/

Anybody doing that?


----------



## morpha (Feb 11, 2011)

I remember back in the age of WIN95 there was a sheep version of that ika application. I used to love them... then I got bored.

You can also get a cat that chases the 'mouse' around the screen...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2011)

i remember an elephant one that was scared of the mouse.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nyaa torrents' former URL is nyaatorrents.org, but now they're using nyaa.eu, meaning something happened with the former to force them to use the latter...


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nominate 4-12 of your moe characters for ISML 2011:
http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Nominate 4-12 of your moe characters for ISML 2011:
> http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/



I posted the link above, and nobody seemed to care 

Watching Shakugan no Shana II, I think 1 is better.


----------



## djisas (Feb 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I posted the link above, and nobody seemed to care
> 
> Watching Shakugan no Shana II, I think 1 is better.



It is, 2/3 of time wasted on romance...


----------



## razaron (Feb 12, 2011)

Fractale's good. Reminds me of Bounen no Xamd.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 12, 2011)

djisas said:


> It is, 2/3 of time wasted on romance...



Indeed. Legend of Legendary Heroes should be next in my list I think.


----------



## djisas (Feb 12, 2011)

Theres a 4 episode ova, its quite interesting to watch too, while we wait for season 3, and dont forget to watch the shanatan specials...


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 12, 2011)

Watched shanatan special from first season (4?), haven't started the second season ones. Remind me of Index specials, but I guess I should watch Shana first.


----------



## djisas (Feb 12, 2011)

There's even an index vs shana one, but i think it belongs to either the index sp or the shana ova, it probably belongs to the ova...


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, All

Can i Join The Club Please ? 

My Fav Anime's So far Are Death Note and Naruto/shippuden, Im Going to Look at more Love Anime I started watching it after a Ruff Time from leaving school and I first Watched Naruto and Loved it Cheered me up and have been watching it for the past 2 years now.

Loving Shippuden, Wish more Eps Where Out a week.
Oh i have watched a few others But i cant Remember them Atm.....Lol

Oh also here is a link for you all that you might want to take a look at there are some good Wallpapers there 

http://www.animelion.com/


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 13, 2011)

You like Naruto? Well, I think its time for you to start watching better anime (not to say naruto is completely uselss, there are some good parts). 

My recommendations (off the top of my head, trying to get a good mix):
Kara no Kyoukai
Kaichou wa Maid-Sama
Legend of Legendary Heroes
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Code Geass (but others might disagree with this one)

Finished Shakugan no Shana II, the last few episodes are good. Same cannot be said to the earlier few though. I am going to stay away from anime for a bit, it has sucked all my time lately.


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I liked shippuden more then First naruto Fight Against Pein was The best Shame about all the Flashback Eps I do read the Manga aswell of naruto, But Death note would come top for me. 

I also Watched bleach well about 100 Eps of it But i started to lose interest in that.

I will have to take a look at ones you listed Always up for any Reccomendations as im pretty new to Anime and need some good ones to watch.


----------



## djisas (Feb 13, 2011)

You could watch ghost in the shell
Movies: Summer wars, Welcome to the Space Show (havent watched yet, but checked the initial 5m and it was quite blasting), kara no kyoukay like mentioned, gunbuster, dibuster, evangelion movies and optionally the anime, trigun both anime and movie, and a lot more...
Dont forget genius creators like Miyasaki and his studio ghibli and Makoto shinkai, only rivaled by each other...


----------



## djisas (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy valentine to all ye otaku!!
Danger NSFW @ your own risk!! 



Spoiler



http://kurogane.animeblogger.net/2011/02/14/happy-singles-acknowledgement-day/


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> Danger NSFW @ your own risk!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is seen cannot be unseen o_0


----------



## djisas (Feb 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> What is seen cannot be unseen o_0


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

I mean really WTF is up with them dolls man?!


----------



## djisas (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, they build them with holes for one purpose, to fulfill crazy otaku\neet\hikikomori 2d japanese desires...
And they sell like cookies...
Still on Valentine's topic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbYXvSKjP98


----------



## djisas (Feb 15, 2011)

OMFG Bleach 309!!
That was the most epic episode i have seen in a while, Ichigo just looked awe inspiring...


Spoiler



Even Aizen was in awe...
If he would get to keep those powers and form, Bleach would be a better anime, hope his soon to acquire new powers look even more amazing!!



It looks better animated


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> OMFG Bleach 309!!
> That was the most epic episode i have seen in a while, Ichigo just looked awe inspiring...
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN YOU DJ! lol.. I'm on Episode 277 I believe.. I'll have to catch up now...


----------



## razaron (Feb 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> OMFG Bleach 309!!
> That was the most epic episode i have seen in a while, Ichigo just looked awe inspiring...
> 
> 
> ...



Does the current Aizen vs Ichigo fight remind you of Frieza vs Goku?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 15, 2011)

After watching Bakuman, anything that happens in Bleach and One Piece seems...planned all along.



razaron said:


> Does the current Aizen vs Ichigo fight remind you of Frieza vs Goku?



Not surprised if that were the case (I watched DB but not Bleach so I can't really say anything about that).


----------



## djisas (Feb 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> After watching Bakuman, anything that happens in Bleach and One Piece seems...planned all along.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised if that were the case (I watched DB but not Bleach so I can't really say anything about that).



But it is!!
Its a shounen anime, everyone knows the outcome, what matters is how they do it...

Goku wasn't that cool back then, more like the form he takes in GT...


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> But it is!!
> Its a shounen anime, everyone knows the outcome, what matters is how they do it...



Bakuman talked about it much, not making him too powerful too late or too early, making the protagonist the "usual" except for some few aspects; making him too different from the typical character would make it lose its appeal; enemies must be progressively getting stronger as well; the Big Bad can also become the Bigger Bad, and Biggest Bad; or there's a Man behind the Man; a very powerful ally would only help the protagonist once or twice, but never when he is needed the most.


----------



## Tartaros (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I mean really WTF is up with them dolls man?!



That's not a doll, that's a pillow, even worse. You have to sleep smelling your own... :shadedshu



> Does the current Aizen vs Ichigo fight remind you of Frieza vs Goku?



Not really. In Goku vs Freezer there were moments were Freezer was in danger, and after Goku reached super saiyajin, Freezer also had a bump in strengh, even if wasn't match for goku. In Bleach is something like Aizen is invincible until the final return of Ichigo. Aizen is more like Cell in its perfect form, but even Cell had it's hard moments until perfection (Vegeta was capable of kill it with ease, nº 16 had the same strengh once, and the first time Cell appeared Piccolo was far more powerful). Aizen controlled everything from the start.

I find DB course of action more interesting. Aizen is simply boring.


----------



## djisas (Feb 16, 2011)

Like u givin sum big spoilers right there...

Back to the pillows\dolls one last time: Have u ever seen how american dutch wifes\dolls look like??


Spoiler











I watched "Welcome to the Space Show" today, it was an exciting colorful yet simple movie, but very fast paced and enjoyable...
Highly recommended for all ages!!


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 17, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Hi, All
> 
> Can i Join The Club Please ?
> 
> ...



Hi,welcome dude, this club is awesome!!! if you really love anime stick here.


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 17, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Bakuman talked about it much, not making him too powerful too late or too early, making the protagonist the "usual" except for some few aspects; making him too different from the typical character would make it lose its appeal; enemies must be progressively getting stronger as well; the Big Bad can also become the Bigger Bad, and Biggest Bad; or there's a Man behind the Man; a very powerful ally would only help the protagonist once or twice, but never when he is needed the most.



talking about Bakuman, I finished ep 10 and get stuck how many eps are out already?

And YES they are RIGHT Dragon Ball is a Master Piece like One Piece.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 17, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> talking about Bakuman, I finished ep 10 and get stuck how many eps are out already?
> 
> And YES they are RIGHT Dragon Ball is a Master Piece like One Piece.



Episode 19 is the latest. There are 25 episodes in total.


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 18, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Episode 19 is the latest. There are 25 episodes in total.


OH YEAH!!!! Thanx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2011)

Legend of Legendary Heroes is good, would recommend.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Legend of Legendary Heroes is good, would recommend.



Sounds better in Japanese, Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Sounds better in Japanese, Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu.



I call it LoLHeroes to my friends


----------



## djisas (Feb 18, 2011)

Another awesome Madoka episode!!
More exposition, more development and gore feast Berserk Sayaka is gruesome fight...
Madoka keeps getting darker, gloomier and colder the complete opposite of every magical anime ever made...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah madoka is standing out as a very non traditional mahou shoujo anime


----------



## djisas (Feb 19, 2011)

It's creator did promise something that was never made before and he had Bakemonogatari to back it up...


----------



## razaron (Feb 19, 2011)

One Anons opinion on Madoka;


> The story is worn out. Reminds me of naruto and sasuke's emo drama. Please don't fight sasuke , come back to mai village. FU narurato i shall avenge my bretheren. Oh snap, look at that chick right thur she dun tried to protect you and died in the process. And you thought you knew true pain. Hay guise, i killed ur family. FU DANZO I SHALL KUROS U. Well i'll be damned you dun killed him fo me madara? Shit, son you dun goof'd. amidoinitrite.jpg


Made me lol.


----------



## djisas (Feb 20, 2011)

Low iq probably...
And he's a newb to anime too, and a kid, probably less than 18...
1 in a 1000 maybe...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Madoka is the best of the season so far and probably best of 2010 & 2011.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm pretty sure Madoka is the best of the season so far and probably best of 2010 & 2011.



yeah and not many of us expected that


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 20, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm pretty sure Madoka is the best of the season so far and probably best of 2010 & 2011.



Just from this season...it's better than:
Gosick
Yumekui Merry
Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? ?

For 2010...it's better than:
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Angel Beats!
Seikimatsu Occult Gakuin
Shiki
Durarara!!
GIANT KILLING ?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah I can say that.

Kore is quite disappointing... 

It got bad when they introduced the ninja vampire girl with unnatural boobs...


----------



## razaron (Feb 20, 2011)

I feel Madoka is being overrated just because it's different...


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> It's creator did promise something that was never made before and he had Bakemonogatari to back it up...



In this case, not really. Bakemonogatari is by Isio Nisin. Akiyuki Shinbou is only the director of it. In Madoka's case, it's an "anime-first", hence him being the creator. The manga followed.




razaron said:


> I feel Madoka is being overrated just because it's different...



Indeed. Especially in some sites I go to, they lambast IS for being a generic mecha harem...except a mecha harem in the first place isn't generic since they're actually a "rare" one. They're also the ones that praise Madoka for being different, yet Yumekui Merry (which is also a bit different from the "typical") is considered "confusing", while Fractale (which is also "different") suddenly becomes "trying-hard" and Gosick is according to them "shallow."


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

razaron said:


> I feel Madoka is being overrated just because it's different...



if you read about it or hear the hype before watching it, you get let down.


its good because many of us went to watch it because we watch mahou shoujo stuff anyway (dont judge me! ) and got pleasantly surprised.


----------



## razaron (Feb 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if you read about it or hear the hype before watching it, you get let down.
> 
> 
> its good because many of us went to watch it because we watch mahou shoujo stuff anyway (dont judge me! ) and got pleasantly surprised.



I started watching it because the art style looked interesting.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 20, 2011)

Legend of the Legendary heroes's ending is rather messed up. Their ending can be "neater", but the series is still enjoyable. Any chance of seeing a Season 2 from them? I have yet to start Madoka Magica, but that is certainly on my list.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Legend of the Legendary heroes's ending is rather messed up. Their ending can be "neater", but the series is still enjoyable. Any chance of seeing a Season 2 from them?



I'm hoping there would be a second season. We haven't seen too many bad-ass moments from Ryner yet.


----------



## djisas (Feb 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah and not many of us expected that



I more or less knew what i had coming with madoka, after the staff got announced, still every ep is a surprise most of the time, just got to be careful with spoilers, i got spoiled with Mami and it took half the impact when i saw it...



entropy13 said:


> Just from this season...it's better than:
> Gosick
> Yumekui Merry
> Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? ?
> ...



Angel beats was a little overrated i think, character design was kinda disappointing...
FMAB had a very confusing start, specially if you watched FMA...
Shiki was on a whole level concerning gore and horror, surpassing even higurashi with the psychological warfare, it was a masterpiece for me...  
Sekimatsu was fun, durara was also pretty good...



entropy13 said:


> In this case, not really. Bakemonogatari is by Isio Nisin. Akiyuki Shinbou is only the director of it. In Madoka's case, it's an "anime-first", hence him being the creator. The manga followed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry is quite different too and somewhat original, but it has a huge harem already and many characters that are more or less generic, but Merry and other dream demons are like a breath of fresh air, as is its dream world...
I dont watch IS for being a generic mecha + harem...
I like fractale, its completely original with some nice characters and a fascinating world and its hard not to love Nessa...
I dont remember having watched any detective anime before, well maybe one or two lesser ones, Gosick is new territory for me and Victorica is lovely, maybe the mysteries end to fast, this last arc seems quite good thought...



razaron said:


> I started watching it because the art style looked interesting.



I started to watch it because the all star staff...

Well madoka is indeed different from everything, even Nanoha that was claimed to be already different and better than all other "classics" of the genre, the difference is that Nanoha was all bright and full of fantastic action, a lovable cast and it wasnt exactly unpredictable, in Madoka what comes next is a surprise because they aren't afraid of killing anyone, the atmosphere is always dark and grim and they have a lovable furball that everyone wants to get a piece of...
Not to mention great animation with a perfect sound score, the most abstract world ever seen in anime and the action and special powers are interesting to watch and not sparky, flashy and colorful...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2011)

Animes that overdo with the "ecchi" get 25% point off from my list, lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Animes that overdo with the "ecchi" get 25% point off from my list, lol.



Same here.


----------



## djisas (Feb 20, 2011)

what about titles like queen blade, kiss sis, quaser, samurai girl and others??
Say, anyone interested in getting my latest anime mp3 compilation??


----------



## razaron (Feb 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Say, anyone interested in getting my latest anime mp3 compilation??


No.


----------



## djisas (Feb 20, 2011)

U no like japanese music??


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> what about titles like queen blade, kiss sis, quaser, samurai girl and others??
> Say, anyone interested in getting my latest anime mp3 compilation??



Didn't care for Queen Blade, and I have tried to watch Samurai Girl, but I'm at episode 2 and haven't gotten into it..

I liked Ikki Tousen, but, that was the story that got me.. Not the.. You know..


::: OP updated with the last three new members :::


----------



## djisas (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the first ikki season, it was something new back then, but the quality decreased in the proportion the "you know" increased with the other seasons...
Samurai girl was something like the first ikki, it picked the same formula and refreshed it a little...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> I like the first ikki season, it was something new back then, but the quality decreased in the proportion the "you know" increased with the other seasons...
> Samurai girl was something like the first ikki, it picked the same formula and refreshed it a little...



Yeah, after the first season it got a little over handed.. I mean, I love the effects of Desert Punk.. It was comedy, but to much and tooo much..

I'll have to see what the htpc is showing for Samurai Girl.. If it's somewhat like the first season of Ikki... then It'll be something for me to put up with.. 


I need to watch Break Blade.. I loved the first ova..


What's everyone's thoughts on Freezing? Or, did I say it wrong?


----------



## djisas (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm its close to what we discussing, me no watching it, think its pretty violent and loads of fanservice, also heard bewbs all look the same...


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> what about titles like queen blade, kiss sis, quaser, samurai girl and others??
> Say, anyone interested in getting my latest anime mp3 compilation??





I did watch all of them, but i couldn't finish.

Queen Blade is not exactly overdoes though, i believe there's no exceeding panties shot...


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 20, 2011)

My only criterion of anime is that they provide me with entertainment, and by that its usually the funny ones.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you watched School Rumble?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> My only criterion of anime is that they provide me with entertainment, and by that its usually the funny ones.



Kore wa Zombie Desu Ka? as well as Beelzebub then. And the latter has no censorship, you get to see a baby boy's penis each and every time.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 20, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Have you watched School Rumble?



Yes, its good, but the ending is bad. Somehow the anime I find good in the beginning always have bad endings :/


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes, its good, but the ending is bad. Somehow the anime I find good in the beginning always have bad endings :/



I believe the author wanted to end it earlier with the flight scene, but readers demanded more.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 20, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I believe the author wanted to end it earlier with the flight scene, but readers demanded more.



Which is why I liked Code Geass, it has a nice ending, and the entire story is about how Lelouch gradually loses everything.


----------



## razaron (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just watching Ika Musume with my nieces.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 21, 2011)

razaron said:


> I was just watching Ika Musume with my nieces.



~de geso.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Animes that overdo with the "ecchi" get 25% point off from my list, lol.





Cold Storm said:


> Same here.



I'm even worse, it's a 75% deduction. I want a proper story and proper characters. If I want to look at nothing but animated tits and ass, I'll watch hentai.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I'm even worse, it's a 75% deduction. I want a proper story and proper characters. If I want to look at nothing but animated tits and ass, I'll watch hentai.



strike witches!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2011)

Being a father, loli pantsu makes me feel especially dirty. 100% deduction.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Being a father, loli pantsu makes me feel especially dirty. 100% deduction.



thats a fair point. if i had a soul, i'd not be watching the stuff either.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thats a fair point. if i had a soul, i'd not be watching the stuff either.



Meaning...?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Meaning...?



meaning i am generally an uncaring, outside-the-social-norms, happy to watch little girls running around in their undwear with magic jetbacks and big guns kind of guy.


----------



## djisas (Feb 21, 2011)

For ikka fans, second season just got got green lit for production...
I speculate ikka-chan will be back by next fall season...


----------



## razaron (Feb 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> meaning i am generally an uncaring, outside-the-social-norms, happy to watch little girls running around in their undwear with magic jetbacks and big guns kind of guy.



DFC's are delicious. 
/conversation


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 21, 2011)

razaron said:


> DFC's are delicious.
> /conversation


----------



## djisas (Feb 22, 2011)

Do u still believe in Santa??
I have always believed he would come at night, now Kore was zombie gave me the proof i needed to believe in santa...


Spoiler








If you dearly believe in him, he will come one night on xmas...


Spoiler







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



but only if you are sleeping...


Spoiler


----------



## razaron (Feb 22, 2011)

Level E was awesome. Time to sleep.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought something new...



Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice!

Kuroshitsuji is not bad, but it can be sickening with the amount of whatever-they-call-man-love happening.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

razaron said:


> Level E was awesome. Time to sleep.



agreed.

my housemate (who doesnt watch the show) walked past for about 30 seconds of it, and even he was laughing. that is a good sign.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone looking forward to 'wolverine' from X-men in Anime form??? (I loled...)


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2011)

What's funny about a Comic book Character being done up Anime (Japan) style?


----------



## djisas (Feb 23, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I bought something new...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where and how much??

Here's the ones i got: quality is terrible (made in china), fingers hurting, nearly breaking the supports just to mount them im even afraid of touching them after the nightmare it was to mount them...



Still it was worth...


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 23, 2011)

djisas said:


> Where and how much??
> 
> Here's the ones i got: quality is terrible (made in china), fingers hurting, nearly breaking the supports just to mount them im even afraid of touching them after the nightmare it was to mount them...
> [url]http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5703/dsc06994.jpg[/URL]
> Still it was worth...



Price is in the pics, P590. 590/43.70(let's make it 44 instead) = $13.41


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 23, 2011)

anyone here watches yumekui merry?


----------



## djisas (Feb 23, 2011)

I do and im sure many others do...
Its quite good actually...


----------



## razaron (Feb 23, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> anyone here watches yumekui merry?



Dat midriff.


----------



## Ra97oR (Feb 23, 2011)

Its pretty awesome since the story started picking up now.


----------



## Shihab (Feb 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nice!
> 
> Kuroshitsuji is not bad, but it can be sickening with the amount of whatever-they-call-man-love happening.




The first season didn't have much yaoi themes in it 



Spoiler



that is, if you took Grail's true personality out of the equation


. The second season however ... When I think about that Trancy kid *shiver*


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone looking forward to 'wolverine' from X-men in Anime form??? (I loled...)



yes, cause i enjoyed the iron man one.


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone looking forward to 'wolverine' from X-men in Anime form??? (I loled...)




Iron Man is a little better to say from a marvel comic to anime version but the impression I got of Wolverine was not the same. didnt caught  me at all the 3 first eps.

Watching Canaan and Heroman.nice


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> The first season didn't have much yaoi themes in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yaoi??? no thanx there are a lot of series to watch,I prefer instead yuri


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 24, 2011)

Gundam Unicorn Episode 3 - first 8 minutes. Not subbed.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 24, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> What's funny about a Comic book Character being done up Anime (Japan) style?



speaking of wich... thunder cats is being redone in anime form


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> speaking of wich... thunder cats is being redone in anime form



Yeah.. Sad part.. Their dumbing it down.. It was going to be a dark version. But, the people didn't like the idea of it..  I would of loved to see it done that way.


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 26, 2011)

guys I need a new anime to get into... something along the lines of Dragonball series, Bleach, Naruto. I need some time killers in between waiting for the newest episodes of bleach and naruto... Any ideas???


----------



## djisas (Feb 26, 2011)

Sure!!
D.Gray man and soul eater are perfect choices...
They will keep you busy for a while...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Gilletter said:


> guys I need a new anime to get into... something along the lines of Dragonball series, Bleach, Naruto. I need some time killers in between waiting for the newest episodes of bleach and naruto... Any ideas???



one piece. even now at ~ep 400, its still as good as day 1. and it actually has GOOD filler. i know, crazy talk.


----------



## djisas (Feb 26, 2011)

And Fairy tail, still ongoing and never gets boring...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2011)

I need to restart both One-Piece and Fairytale.. I'm almost at Epi 300 of Bleach..


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> Sure!!
> D.Gray man and soul eater are perfect choices...
> They will keep you busy for a while...



I'll try D.Gray man, seen soul eater... a little pissed they stopped the anime where they did... same as kenpachi



Mussels said:


> one piece. even now at ~ep 400, its still as good as day 1. and it actually has GOOD filler. i know, crazy talk.



never thought to try one piece, looked kind of goofy to me, but I'll give it a shot - what's the main idea of the show?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Gilletter said:


> never thought to try one piece, looked kind of goofy to me, but I'll give it a shot - what's the main idea of the show?



PIRATES!

and not something lame like pirates vs ninjas.. its pirates vs pirates vs navy!


oh and a few random people have superpowers, such as being made of rubber, lava, or turning into animals (or, animals turning into humans...)


basically, watch it. just remember that the first episodes are like a decade old or something, so the animation quality kicks up as it goes.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 26, 2011)

And Beelzebub apparently is an 50+ episode series too LOL

try it out lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> And Beelzebub apparently is an 50+ episode series too LOL
> 
> try it out lol



only 50? shooort


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gilletter said:


> guys I need a new anime to get into... something along the lines of Dragonball series, Bleach, Naruto. I need some time killers in between waiting for the newest episodes of bleach and naruto... Any ideas???


One Piece + the movies
Fairy Tail
I dunno remember where I read that both authors are followers of the Master Akira Toriyama???
enjoy!!!!!
D-Grayman is ok but the first 50eps will left you a sour taste (kind a boring) then it gets interesting.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> only 50? shooort



Only 50 because the manga only has 100 chapters so far. It started serialization in Feb 2009. It's one of the possible "Bleach/Naruto/One Piece" replacements by Shounen Jump.


----------



## Shihab (Feb 26, 2011)

Any news of a third Black Lagoon season ? I kept hearing that there will be a Third Barrage a while back.


----------



## djisas (Feb 26, 2011)

There's not a third barrage, but there's Roberta blood trail the third season for now...


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 27, 2011)

so dealing with a bout of shingles - meaning I have to spend time away from wife and baby - gets me a lot of time to watch anime these next few days to a week. I started watching Dragon Crisis, Break Blade - still waiting on some episodes of D.Gray Man and one piece and fairy tail - will let you know about that when I see them. Dragon Crisis is ok in my book - a little hayate no gotuku (sp?) feeling about it. Break Blade has been awesome so far with the 3 almost hour long episodes, although the vicodin keeps me from enjoying it probably as much as I should. Anyway, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Vicodin?


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah, this stuff hurts, so they give you pain killers to help out. It's the chicken pox virus resurging and basically just attacks some nerve cells, causing blistering and severe pain.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 27, 2011)

Started Bakemonogatari. Probably the best anime since my current bout of animetitus.


----------



## djisas (Feb 27, 2011)

Gilletter said:


> so dealing with a bout of shingles - meaning I have to spend time away from wife and baby - gets me a lot of time to watch anime these next few days to a week. I started watching Dragon Crisis, Break Blade - still waiting on some episodes of D.Gray Man and one piece and fairy tail - will let you know about that when I see them. Dragon Crisis is ok in my book - a little hayate no gotuku (sp?) feeling about it. Break Blade has been awesome so far with the 3 almost hour long episodes, although the vicodin keeps me from enjoying it probably as much as I should. Anyway, thanks for the ideas.



Dont u dare to miss Madoka if you have the time, you will be surprised by it in no time...

I have finished watching Fantastic children today, let me just tell everyone that it was a fantastic masterpiece with a grabbing story...
Read it, no big spoiler and will just tell what the story is about, just a little hint...
I wrote it myself as part of my ongoing review of the story...



Spoiler



You know there is something fantastic about this story when you read the title and look at the image...
This story starts as a simple adventure when Helga runs away and Thoma takes it upon himself to help her out and protect her, as if it was fate, on the shadows a group of mysterious white haired kids gather together for an unknown purpose, traveling trough the centuries looking for someone.
Helga is also looking for something and she decides to embark on a journey to find the place of her dreams and Thoma decides to follow her after she runs from the island, in his path he crosses with the Béfort children whose objective is the same to find Helga, and thats where the true story begins and their fates intertwine together and they looks for a means to restore their past and accomplish a 500 year old mission puting their lives on the line to accomplish it revealing every secret along the path...
Fantastic children will grab your heart and throw it into the story and you fell like you have to follow them in this fascinating story and you wont want to loose any bit of it because if you do, you might get lost and wont be able to get back...



And by the way, gg just did break blade 4 today...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2011)

Gilletter said:


> I'll try D.Gray man, seen soul eater... a little pissed they stopped the anime where they did... same as kenpachi



I'm on Episode 31 of Soul Eater... Don't tell me I'm going to be wanting more and non there!


----------



## Gilletter (Feb 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm on Episode 31 of Soul Eater... Don't tell me I'm going to be wanting more and non there!



yeah, you'll be pissed where it leaves off... but don't miss it anyway! Still a good story.


----------



## razaron (Feb 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm on Episode 31 of Soul Eater... Don't tell me I'm going to be wanting more and non there!



The manga's good so that makes up for it.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm on Episode 31 of Soul Eater... Don't tell me I'm going to be wanting more and non there!





Gilletter said:


> yeah, you'll be pissed where it leaves off... but don't miss it anyway! Still a good story.



Exactly why I do not watch a series until an entire season is subbed.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 28, 2011)

Updated Spring 2011 chart


Spoiler


----------



## Shihab (Feb 28, 2011)

Another Yu-Gi-Oh! ? Are they tryin to pull a Gundam or what ?


----------



## razaron (Feb 28, 2011)

F*ck yeah. Thanks to my mother buying me an iphone 4 for some reason I can now watch anime in school.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Another Yu-Gi-Oh! ? Are they tryin to pull a Gundam or what ?



The game is still going strong.. Due to the large following on the anime series and the fact it gave way to get the game "bigger", they made the other one... Now, the 5d series of cards are selling.. So, lets see how it goes with new set of cards, new rules and such..

Yeah, can you tell that I use to play yu-gi-oh... Magic, Vs system... Never did get into Pokemon..


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2011)

I watched a bunch of episodes on tv, while characters where certainly quite weird, the game itself is interesting and it actually keep me interested enough to keep watching for a while...
I have a Manga that is a little similar but a lot better and a more fascinating world, its name is culdcept...

By the way, just pré-ordered my eva 2.2 BD copy, it will be out my march 29 and its less than 23$ on amazon.com if anyone is interested...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> I watched a bunch of episodes on tv, while characters where certainly quite weird, the game itself is interesting and it actually keep me interested enough to keep watching for a while...
> I have a Manga that is a little similar but a lot better and a more fascinating world, its name is culdcept...
> 
> By the way, just pré-ordered my eva 2.2 BD copy, it will be out my march 29 and its less than 23$ on amazon.com if anyone is interested...



I'm waiting on the series to come out, then get it all in one big order... I really need to get the Kenshin (samurai X) box set..

but, due to the price of the box set... I'll wait for blu-ray... even the ova's are out there...


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2011)

Another thing, claymore complete bd box is dirty cheap at 29$ and completely worth it, but i dont think i would want it just to collect dust on the shelves...

And if you are waiting for all eva bds, good luck waiting, 3.0 might be released this year while theres no official date movie 2 aired 2 years latter, with luck they might keep the pacing and in 3 years we get eva 4.0, the last one and in 4 years you can buy the entire movie collection...


----------



## razaron (Mar 1, 2011)

Whats a good way to turn a soft-subbed video with two audio tracks into a hard-subbed video with one audio track?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> Another thing, claymore complete bd box is dirty cheap at 29$ and completely worth it, but i dont think i would want it just to collect dust on the shelves...
> 
> And if you are waiting for all eva bds, good luck waiting, 3.0 might be released this year while theres no official date movie 2 aired 2 years latter, with luck they might keep the pacing and in 3 years we get eva 4.0, the last one and in 4 years you can buy the entire movie collection...



Yeah, I know I'll be waiting.. But it doesn't matter.. Its a great series, but it's nothing I "really" want to own.. Not yet at lease.. 

But, I do thank you for the heads up on bd's


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

Been watching saint seiya: the lost canvas. It's pretty good, been enjoying it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2011)

razaron said:


> Whats a good way to turn a soft-subbed video with two audio tracks into a hard-subbed video with one audio track?



Try play with a software called virtualdub, its free and can be get from the net or look for something else on this site http://www.free-codecs.com/, all sorts of codec and useful software, all is freeware and shareware...

Edit: and i watched fantastic children, a fantastic classic, and started watching berserk, another great classic...
Never been a great fan of saint seiya...


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah well, if you're not a fan, you're not a fan. I say just watch what you enjoy.

Oh, kinda anime related: I changed my avatar to duke devlin, from yugioh, but not in honor of the actual show, but in honor of yugioh the abridged series, where duke devlin is bringing sexy back! Yugioh the abridge series is hilarious, watch it if you can get the chance.


----------



## razaron (Mar 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> Try play with a software called virtualdub, its free and can be get from the net or look for something else on this site http://www.free-codecs.com/, all sorts of codec and useful software, all is freeware and shareware...
> 
> Edit: and i watched fantastic children, a fantastic classic, and started watching berserk, another great classic...
> Never been a great fan of saint seiya...



You'll love Berserk. It is a masterpiece of dark fantasy (or whatever you call the gritty realistic fantasy in the Conan universe) and has a brilliant story, albeit cliched.


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2011)

razaron said:


> You'll love Berserk. It is a masterpiece of dark fantasy (or whatever you call the gritty realistic fantasy in the Conan universe) and has a brilliant story, albeit cliched.



Thats why i decided to finally do it after all these years, and since i had it laying around and have the free time...

If you loved berserk, you should take a look of Lodoss war if you didnt yet, its more or less like Berserk but more heroic...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2011)

razaron said:


> Whats a good way to turn a soft-subbed video with two audio tracks into a hard-subbed video with one audio track?



Read the first post. It has a link to my tutorial on hard subbing.

EDIT: Here's a direct link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1526385#post1526385



djisas said:


> Thats why i decided to finally do it after all these years, and since i had it laying around and have the free time...
> 
> If you loved berserk, you should take a look of Lodoss war if you didnt yet, its more or less like Berserk but more heroic...



The only thing that sucks about Berserk is where they ended it. Wish they would've made more.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2011)

I still need to watch berserk


----------



## razaron (Mar 1, 2011)

Coincidentally I put Lodoss war up in a tab earlier today to download.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 1, 2011)

recently i have been keeping up with some of the newer animes...

my normals are:
naruto \ bleach \ one piece \ fairy tail

I have added:
Kore wa Zombie desu ka
dragon Crisis
Freezing - this has to be the best new anime series i have seen in a while (i could do with out the nudity..)

I dropped Beelzebub (too much kiddie porn)


now i am being bugged by a friend to watch gitama. I have watched the first 3 or 4 episodes.. does the anime pickup and get better?


----------



## razaron (Mar 1, 2011)

Gintama is awesome. watch it.
It should get better after the character introductions are done.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 1, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> recently i have been keeping up with some of the newer animes...
> 
> my normals are:
> naruto \ bleach \ one piece \ fairy tail
> ...



Beelzebub gets better now with Kunieda.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2011)

razaron said:


> Whats a good way to turn a soft-subbed video with two audio tracks into a hard-subbed video with one audio track?



i assume for your ipod? use handbrake and the apple presets, .mp4 can handle H264 video with one audio and subtitle stream. just pick the audio you want.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i assume for your ipod? use handbrake and the apple presets, .mp4 can handle H264 video with one audio and subtitle stream. just pick the audio you want.



Just in case my link was missed, this is the best way to convert anime for iPhone/iPod:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1526385#post1526385


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Just in case my link was missed, this is the best way to convert anime for iPhone/iPod:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1526385#post1526385




i've used handbrake in the past for it with no problems as well, and it doesnt require you to set your haali splitter (and therefore your playback defaults for all your media players) to the settings you want output.

you are right about my method not working well with styled subs, but shit - on such a small screen is it that neccesary?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've used handbrake in the past for it with no problems as well, and it doesnt require you to set your haali splitter (and therefore your playback defaults for all your media players) to the settings you want output.
> 
> you are right about my method not working well with styled subs, but shit - on such a small screen is it that neccesary?



Even on the small iPhone/iPod screens, it makes a difference in watching. Styled subs that are converted to regular text look especially bad, and have all kinds of weird issues sometimes.

It's worth doing it my way.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2011)

i dont own an ipod so i've not had a chance to do extensive testing, i've just done it for others before and they had no complaints with my method.


i wonder if handbrake can hardsub...


edit: yep theres a 'burn in' option that may well do just that.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2011)

Burn in on handbrake doesn't do styling. Gives the same issues.


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2011)

Wile E said:


> The only thing that sucks about Berserk is where they ended it. Wish they would've made more.



Im a aware of that, also know sometime this year awesome studio 4c will bring a new Berserk work...



razaron said:


> Coincidentally I put Lodoss war up in a tab earlier today to download.



There's 2 different works, you should watch the 13 ep ova first, the tv is not a direct sequel and changes many of the events that took place in the ova, but develops the story further and ads a few characters more...
Its like watching the lord of the ring...


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 1, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> now i am being bugged by a friend to watch gitama. I have watched the first 3 or 4 episodes.. does the anime pickup and get better?



I dont know if it gets better but its completely fun watch Gintama youll see by yourself.


----------



## razaron (Mar 1, 2011)

I've started a trial run for the video conversion. Hopefully it works. Does the GPU transcoding for mediacoder only work with CUDA?



djisas said:


> There's 2 different works, you should watch the 13 ep ova first, the tv is not a direct sequel and changes many of the events that took place in the ova, but develops the story further and ads a few characters more...
> Its like watching the lord of the ring...



Yah. Record of Lodoss War, the 13 ep OVA, is what I'm downloading.


----------



## Shihab (Mar 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> TNow, the 5d series of cards are selling.. So, lets see how it goes with new set of cards, new rules and such..
> 
> Yeah, can you tell that I use to play yu-gi-oh... Magic, Vs system... Never did get into Pokemon..



More like remove some of the old rules. Like the priority rule. Used to play the game too.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Used to play a bit of Yu-Gi-Oh too...although there's really only one card game I still play, Magic: the Gathering. Not much with the new cards though lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Used to play a bit of Yu-Gi-Oh too...although there's really only one card game I still play, Magic: the Gathering. Not much with the new cards though lol



Ahh, Magic: The Gathering! Soo much memories back then, favourite block is still the horribly broken Mirrodin: even a poor guy like me can afford a deck of unrivalled speed and ferocity.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> I've started a trial run for the video conversion. Hopefully it works. *Does the GPU transcoding for mediacoder only work with CUDA?*



Yes. I haven't really seen any GPU transcoders that use anything different. The ATI one sucks balls. Has terrible quality.


----------



## Jansku07 (Mar 2, 2011)

Watched "The girl who leapt throught time" and enjoyed thuroughly. A great movie, definately in my top five. The plot is interesting - not the usual shounen "beat the opponent only to find a new one". Next up is Summer Wars, which should be good as the director is the same.

Also got to know some of Studio Ghibli movies. I especially enjoyed My Neighbour Totoro and Princess Mononoke. Grave of the fireflies on the other hand was a disappointment. It has great reviews but I found it boring and unappealing.


----------



## djisas (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats a rare case, because the movie is heartbreaking...
I would recomend you to keep watching ghibli movies, like chiiro, laputa, Howl, Nausicaa, porco rosso and others...

There's another director worth checking out, he is Makoto shinkai, only his movies can rival Miyasaki's...

And there's the recent welcome to space from any of them but still fascinating...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2011)

deleted that, not suitable for TPU.


----------



## djisas (Mar 3, 2011)

What did i miss??

Just finished watching Berserk, i have to say it was an awesome anime, wont even complain about animation because it was perfect for the job and gives it a "classic" feel, just like lodoss...


Spoiler



I think Griffith's fall was predictable, Guts was the strong main pillar supporting his weight, and when that support was removed he fell...


Overall the ending wasn't bad, just needed another episode to explain what happened next before reaching the starting point...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL Mussels is such a ninja moderator.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 3, 2011)

Madoka may be cancelled...


----------



## djisas (Mar 3, 2011)

Saw it on Sankaku, fucking fagots, cant have a good anime and its already deemed "dangerous" or "excessive", that and that ishihara screwing manga and anime...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2011)

Its probably time for me to change my Avatar, what should I change it to? Or shall I keep it like that, for easier troll identification?


----------



## djisas (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah Orange-kun is outdated by today's standards...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 3, 2011)

I like orange kun


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2011)

i like madoka


----------



## Shihab (Mar 4, 2011)

djisas said:


> Yeah Orange-kun is outdated by today's standards...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


>



Lelouch is even more outdated.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2011)

But we all know that mine can never be outdated. It is always relevant.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> But we all know that mine can never be outdated. It is always relevant.



You changed your Avatar from Elfen Lied sometime ago


----------



## Shihab (Mar 4, 2011)

Spoiler










*You were saying ? *


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its probably time for me to change my Avatar, what should I change it to? Or shall I keep it like that, for easier troll identification?


get a new one, like I did and soon other will come


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's that supposed to be?


Spoiler


----------



## djisas (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you realize how pathetic your TOYS look??


Spoiler









Speaking of Madoka, another awesome episode with lots of drama, enough to grant it a cancellation it seems...

Yumekui Merry and fractake both where great this week too...

And Hourou musoku was a great episode too, for a "slow" anime things sure moved fast...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2011)

I still haven't watched Neon Genesis Evangelion 

Need to watch that soon...


----------



## Shihab (Mar 4, 2011)

djisas said:


> Do you realize how pathetic your TOYS look??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2011)

I sorry.. But, no one's avvy is going to beat my all time favorite.. 


<----


We're over 7k guys!! Great stuff. 

Almost done with Soul Eater, 9epi left, and at 285 on Bleach..


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2011)

Bleach from 306 or so are the best episodes up to ep 308, they are worth the remaining 305...
7k??
I think i have 500...
Do i??


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> Bleach from 306 or so are the best episodes up to ep 308, they are worth the remaining 305...
> 7k??
> I think i have 500...
> Do i??








almost to 800 posts.. lol.. I'm still the whore.. 

Yeah, I started watching it once you said there was something worth watching for it.. I gotta have something to go to when I "need a calming"..


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting...
Give me some time and i will overtake you...

Seeing Mark there, i miss him, last time i herd about him was on the orb...

Index 21, the anime is starting to look epic, there is an all out war going on and the animation is simply superb, together with the great music, each episode in this arc is a thrill and there are many powerful entities fighting at the same time: Sience vs magic or esp vs army...

Also


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 5, 2011)

lol @ pic

I haven't seen MK for a while, and i can't still beat him in # of posts.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> Interesting...
> Give me some time and i will overtake you...
> 
> Seeing Mark there, i miss him, last time i herd about him was on the orb...
> ...



We'll be having post wars via anime pretty soon! 

Yeah, I too miss mark... 


As for Index's second season.. Once I get to up to date on Bleach, I think I'll start that..


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've just finished downloading Gosick ep 9. Still haven't watched it, although it's currently half-time of Arsenal v. Sunderland lol


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats a serious case...


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 5, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Confirmation that d.d.d. is indeed, into yaoi.



you just made it to the top of my "kill-before-dying-list". Congrats


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you just made it to the top of my "kill-before-dying-list". Congrats



Seems like you're trying to frame me for a post I didn't make. :shadedshu


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2011)

Theres a mystery!!
Call Victorica, shes bored to death...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> Theres a mystery!!
> Call Victorica, shes bored to death...



Don't have anything sweet to bring to her though. 

And it is indeed a mystery...so there's another ZOMBIE ROBOT PIRATE NINJA besides Mussels in the forum?


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, look at my face and tell me what you think...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> Well, look at my face and tell me what you think...



HA! If that is a ploy to increase your post count in this thread, I will not fall for it! :shadedshu


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it not menacing enough, or is something missing that doesn't show true evil and provokes fear or mere mortals??


----------



## razaron (Mar 5, 2011)

This song was made in tribute to Nitori.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Don't have anything sweet to bring to her though.
> 
> And it is indeed a mystery...so there's another ZOMBIE ROBOT PIRATE NINJA besides Mussels in the forum?



you forgot vampire.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you forgot vampire.



So...do you sparkle or glitter?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> So...do you sparkle or glitter?




Those movies make me sick.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow.. just got up to episode 309.. well just finished that.. Bleach.. Wow.. The last 30 episodes just been crazy..

Sweetness stuff..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow.. just got up to episode 309.. well just finished that.. Bleach.. Wow.. The last 30 episodes just been crazy..
> 
> Sweetness stuff..



wait til 311. within the first 2 minutes, i bet you'll experience something you wont forget any time soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll watch both 310 and 311 tonight. I only had 5h til I had to come back to work, so I spent some of it watching the other few..

Soul Eater.. Good Anime. Bones made it as good as their others, IMHO... But, left it SO DAMN WIDE OPEN..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll watch both 310 and 311 tonight. I only had 5h til I had to come back to work, so I spent some of it watching the other few..
> 
> Soul Eater.. Good Anime. Bones made it as good as their others, IMHO... But, left it SO DAMN WIDE OPEN..



please, have this page up when you start 311. i really want to hear your comments right as you get into it. spoiler tag them, too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> please, have this page up when you start 311. i really want to hear your comments right as you get into it. spoiler tag them, too.



Yeah, I'll do it. I'll watch them when I get off.. Or try to at lease.. I'd watch them at work.. but, it's not easy to watch subs and look at paperwork.. that's why I finished Soul Eater like I did.. I watched the Dubbed, but still have the subs at home.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 8, 2011)

Madoka Magica has almost ended :3 2 more weeks and I will marathon it 

In the mean time, I am watching Angel Beats, Yuri Nakamura somehow reminds me of Suzumiya Haruhi.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Watched Gundam Unicorn episode 3 yesterday, no subs so I can't really tell much about it anyway lol

Except that


Spoiler



next ep would most probably be in Earth now, and would most probably feature the other "key"


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't wait for it to be subbed!


----------



## djisas (Mar 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> please, have this page up when you start 311. i really want to hear your comments right as you get into it. spoiler tag them, too.



It was a hell of an epic episode, but i think these last 2 index episodes have been right there in therms of awesomeness and might even get better than bleach...

Just look at accelerator, he is like aizen and Touma like ichigo but without any fancy moves, and visually, there is no comparison, Fuse-Kazakiri visually and in therms of wow effect beats bleach hands down...
Actually Accelerator is more badass than Aizen...


Spoiler









I have a recommendation: Kemono Souja Erin, Coalgirls finished subbing the bds and it is an EPIC masterpiece fantasy story for ALL ages worth every KB of its 17GB
Also Kara no Kyoukai BDs are subbed and its another masterpiece composed of 8 movies for those who havent watched yet...

A little correction here, 



Spoiler



i thought episode 311 was the epic one and not the one where i fell asleep watching...



On the other hand the 312 was the funniest episode in a while...


----------



## razaron (Mar 8, 2011)

Dragon Crysis and Kore wa Zombie desu ka Seem to suck quite a bit now. I skipped through most of their episodes. 
Thankfully Level E is still genius.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

Mussels... Your Mod-ship should be taken away.. You banished to the end of the universe.. Thinking that Bleach 311 was EPIC..



Spoiler



I wanted to wrap that cape around both Ichigo's neck and Michael's just for pulling that sh1t


----------



## djisas (Mar 8, 2011)

Worst episode ever...
Ep 12 is a lot better, i guarantee that, at least you might get some laughs at Soi Fon's expense...


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 8, 2011)

entropy stole my hat!

Well, Madoka just getting more and more awesome, I wonder how will it end.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> Worst episode ever...
> Ep 12 is a lot better, i guarantee that, at least you might get some laughs at Soi Fon's expense...



I'll have to watch 312... Yeah.. I can't believe that they went down that route...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 8, 2011)

i have missed the last two episodes of bleach. 

Is it filler?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

^^


as the guys i play SCII with would say "f*cking troll"


311 was terrible filler. we aint getting any good bleach for a while now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i have missed the last two episodes of bleach.
> 
> Is it filler?



I haven't watched 12 yet.. but it seems that 11 was..


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 9, 2011)

Really like the story behind Yumekui Merry (without the moe scenes xD) . Hopefully they plan a second season. 

Also is there any words on a 2nd season of HSTOD ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

410 ended the main story arc. as always with bleach and naruto, when that happens we get crap tons of filler to let the manga get ahead.


Hell, i swear that fight was dragged out over two years in the first place...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

All right Mussels.. I won't watch Bleach til you tell me it's off the damn filler.. 

Yeah, I can't believe how fast the final fight was.. It's no Dragon Ball, that's for sure..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> All right Mussels.. I won't watch Bleach til you tell me it's off the damn filler..
> 
> Yeah, I can't believe how fast the final fight was.. It's no Dragon Ball, that's for sure..



i'm not watching it either, hell the show goes a ton faster if you want and get ~50 episodes - then when you sit down and skip the 6 minutes of repeats at the start, you can watch the whole years worth in about 3 hours


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm not watching it either, hell the show goes a ton faster if you want and get ~50 episodes - then when you sit down and skip the 6 minutes of repeats at the start, you can watch the whole years worth in about 3 hours



Yeah, that's how I got with the 10 episodes this morning before work.. 6 min in, 15ish for the anime.. then there was fillers.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

so anyway, i just started watching D.Gray Man.


good show so far, my housemates are aggresively divided as to whether the first half or the second half of the series is the best (with the other half sucking)


so i'm watching the best/worst part now, soon to be followed by the worst/best part later!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so anyway, i just started watching D.Gray Man.
> 
> 
> good show so far, my housemates are aggresively divided as to whether the first half or the second half of the series is the best (with the other half sucking)
> ...



I've stopped somewhere in watching it.. Forget where.. Might have to see if I got anything left.. Start watching Index or Fairy Tale..


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 410 ended the main story arc. as always with bleach and naruto, when that happens we get crap tons of filler to let the manga get ahead.
> 
> 
> Hell, i swear that fight was dragged out over two years in the first place...



normally i dont mind filler. But 8 months worth of fillers for the past year is a bit excessive. 

if the main story line wasnt so good, i wouldn't have suffered through it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 9, 2011)

Alan's Clown clown or something is awesome in D.Gray man, also Leenalee's 3rd level or something is quite a sight to see, there's also a guardian entity toward the end, she was so cool...

Back to bleach, Youruichi promises Ichigo's gonna get in all sort of troubles for a while, hope they pull some fun stuff at least...

To scoutingwraith a few posts back, HOSTD wont be having a sequel, instead you will get an OAD bundled with the manga by april's end...
No other information is available...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm at episode 27 on D.Gray Man... Hmmm, making me think about finding fairy tale..


----------



## djisas (Mar 9, 2011)

And speaking of which, there was a great twist this week on FT, kinda didnt predict it, some old grudge must be settled...

Well back to marathoning Nadia...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

Grabbing Fairy Tail now... Hmmm thoughts on Blassreiter? I watched Episode one and was... Eh...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blass gave me a chill, not because it's a good anime.


----------



## djisas (Mar 9, 2011)

Kinda looks good from images, but never paid attention to it, probly being a mecha n all...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> Kinda looks good from images, but never paid attention to it, probly being a mecha n all...



It was on adultswim... i watched a couple EPs and bleh..!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

blassreiter was weird, because it was some jap/german hybrid. it was one of those shows that had potential due to a decent storyline, but never quite lived up to it.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> entropy stole my hat!



Yeah right. 





Cold Storm said:


> Grabbing Fairy Tail now... Hmmm thoughts on Blassreiter? I watched Episode one and was... Eh...



LOL you finally got to Fairy Tail.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

i havent seen fairy tail either, yet.


is it finished? how much is out?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i havent seen fairy tail either, yet.
> 
> 
> is it finished? how much is out?



lol

The latest episode is 69 out of ??.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

I watched the first 5 episodes, Fairy Tail, when it first started.. That and the "blacksmith" one.. But, due to work, I couldn't really keep up.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 9, 2011)

fairy tail is awesome!

i think so far there has been one or two fillers and we are 60+ episodes into the series. 

they are also very fast on the story arc's, so once one ends the next one is starting.


Another awesome anime is freezing. Ignore the nudity.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'll start watching it tonight most likely.. Fairy Tail.. See where I "really" stopped at.

Freezing I've been thinking about watching it.. but I haven't yet.. I got up to episode 8..


----------



## razaron (Mar 10, 2011)

One piece chapter 617. I jizzed.
Does Zoro's awesomeness know no bounds?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 10, 2011)

Finished Angel Beats. Pretty sad at the end, but not enough to make me cry.


----------



## razaron (Mar 10, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Finished Angel Beats. Pretty sad at the end, but not enough to make me cry.



Can't remember how it ends but the part where you find out how the protagonist dies was nice. Not really sad but beautiful.


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys!!
You WONT believe madoka 10, even if you watch it, you wont believe it, believe me...
I still cant believe what i have watched...

edit: Oh yeah Kurogane is right!!

Nanoha meets higurashi...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

djisas said:


> Guys!!
> You WONT believe madoka 10, even if you watch it, you wont believe it, believe me...
> I still cant believe what i have watched...



madoka is madoka. expect NOTHING, receive awesome XD


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2011)

And the best thing is i saw bunny die at least 3 times...

I need some Morning Lescue now...

Edit: After an epic dose of Madoka i got slapped with another epic dose of durarara, second only to madoka ep 10...

Man i miss Ikebukuro and every of its dwelers, this ep 25 was so full of havoc and awesomeness and even twin sisters kissing, it had it all...
In case anyone is wandering, ep 25 just got out a couple weeks ago and i missed it earlier cause i thought i had watched it already and im sure many of you fans have missed it too and maybe even ep 12.5...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dura has 2nd season?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 11, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Dura has 2nd season?



They're OVAs. No 2nd season confirmed yet.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 11, 2011)

Last Madoka ep... I am just speechless how awesome can a story gets.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

im behind on madoka, watching D. Gray man is causing me to fall behind on everything else


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 11, 2011)

The earthquake hit otaku very hard. Broken Evangelions, Gundams with missing pieces, Figma's on the floor, Nendoroids all over the place, an empty book shelf (because the manga are now on the floor), headless figures...


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw the tragedy on sankaku...
Many 2d lives were lost...
The 3d ones, well guess no one cares about it...

Tokyo 3 can withstand nukes and angel attacks, it was projected to last, only the otaku's shelf's weren't all that secure, just that...


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 11, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL That's it! Madoka is simply a multi-episode advertisement. lol


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2011)

Kyubey is taking revenge on the world, we cant see them witches, but they have already started to break Japan apart and soon they will reach the entire world...









And you guys haven't seen the manga yet, if you think the anime is "bloody" the manga is pure gore...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 11, 2011)

is it real k-on university?


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2011)

U mean new uni manga??
Yeah official stuff, at the same time we will have Azu-Nyan and comp finishing high school...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 11, 2011)

no the anime thing..
9th april if i remember correctly


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2011)

K-ON anime on 9th april??
There gonna be a movie on December...
And i just discovered 16th this month bonus episode with 9th BD...

Thats all i can find, that and the mentioned news about the manga resuming on the university with Azu-Nyan running as a side story...

Anime might be inevitable but i dont even know if they restarted the manga already...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be watching Unicorn tonight.. Hope episode 3 is good.


----------



## razaron (Mar 11, 2011)

djisas said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And the best thing is i saw bunny die at least 3 times...


Spoiler that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

djisas said:


> that and the mentioned news about the manga resuming on the university with Azu-Nyan running as a side story...



Looking forward to that. I have no idea why i watched K-On, but i did. and i think they could have wrote a few more songs as K-On and stop cutting to the end of the gig every time they played a live show. they didnt do it all the time but they did it for most times.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 12, 2011)

BTW guys i found this site long ago where there are a lot of walls and images.
THEANIMEGALLERYdotCOM hope you enjoy this. most of my anime walls are from there.
right now watching  Seiken no Blacksmith nice!


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 12, 2011)

I watched the first episode of madoka. 

first impression:
Its like sailor moon on crack. 


I will give it a few more episodes as it seems a bit intriguing right now..


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2011)

Ep 3 and you will be already OMG, ep 8-9 WTF and ep 10 OMFG...

Best image site: NSFW: http://oreno.imouto.org/post


----------



## razaron (Mar 12, 2011)

Fractale, the anime where the world has an endless supply of loli's.


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2011)

I would take one of those "disposable" lolis home, or a couple...


----------



## Shihab (Mar 12, 2011)

Just finished High School of the Dead.  I doubt "finished" is the correct word to use though.
Any news of a second season ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Just finished High School of the Dead.  I doubt "finished" is the correct word to use though.
> Any news of a second season ?



No second season, just ova's... I think I'm going to post this on the OP.. 4 person in two weeks to ask the same question.. 

Everyone on Anime Nation  Me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> BTW guys i found this site long ago where there are a lot of walls and images.
> THEANIMEGALLERYdotCOM hope you enjoy this. most of my anime walls are from there.
> right now watching  Seiken no Blacksmith nice!



call themselves an anime gallery but they dont have any GUNDAM wallpapers. bloody haters


----------



## Shihab (Mar 12, 2011)

No second season ? whyyyyy ~~~ I want more  of Saeko senpai  zombie killin' >_>


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2011)

I want no physics defying bewbs in my animu!!
Only one character didnt have oversized gravity defying melons...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2011)

djisas said:


> I want no physics defying bewbs in my animu!!
> Only one character didnt have oversized gravity defying melons...



And that was the hottest chick on there... 


^^^ I'm with you.. But, first you gotta to trump me in posts..


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2011)

You lolicon!!

Be aware with what you wish!!
That is a mission i have accomplished in every forum i dedicated myself:
Ex deceased animenoobs: for some time i lagged behind, i was close to be first with 1k posts but failed, but before it died i had crossed 7777 posts don't remember the difference for others... 

Now on the orb i have twice the amount of posts the site owner...

Just give me time and your throne will be mine!!

By the way horrible subs got a list of safe Animu ppl somewhere, i post it here and check the safety of your idols...

here are the names of those that have written that they are ok



Spoiler



here are the names of those that have written that they are ok

Aguri Igarashi
Ai Shimizu
Ai Yasawa
Akemi Takada
Aki Kanada
Aki Toyosaki
Akiko Higashimura
Akio Watanabe
Akira Amano
Akira Ishida
Akira Toriyama
Aoi Yuuki
Arina Tanemura
Asami Shimoda
Atushi Kousaka
Atsushi Ohkubo
Aya Endo
Aya Hisakawa
Aya Hirano
Ayahi Takagaki
Ayako Kawasumi
Ayumu Asakura
Bisco Hatori
Chako Abeno
Chihiro Suzuki
Chika Umino
CLAMP
Daisuke Kishio
Daisuke Namikawa
Daisuke Ono
Echiro Oda
Emiri Kato
Eri Kitamura
Fumiko Orisaka
Go Inoue
Gosho Aoyama
Haruka Tomatsu
Hayao Miyazaki
Hidekaz Himaruya
Hideo Ishikawa
Hikari Midorikawa
Hinako Takanaga
Hino Matsuri
Hiroaki Inoue
Hiroki Yasumoto
Hiroshi Kamiya
Hiroya Oku
Hiroyuki Takei
Hozumi Gōda
Humikane Shimada
Hyouta Fujiyama
Jun Fukuyama
Jun Mochizuki
Junichi Suwabe
Junko Mizuno
Junko Takeuchi
Kana Ueda
Kanetake Ebikawa
Kanon Wakeshima
Kappei Yamaguchi
Katsuyuki Konishi
Kazue Kato
Kazuhiko Inoue
Kazuma Kodaka
Kazuya Minekura
KENN
Ken Akamatsu
Kenishi Suzumura
Kenji Kamiyama
Kenta Miy



ANN provides more complete lists: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...ga/game-industry-members-check-in-after-quake


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 13, 2011)

For wallpapers I only use konachan.com, although for basic images I just lurk around the internet (usually sankaku lol). lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...207612725921500.61401.207612652588174&theater

I wasn't able to watch anime in the past few days with the news all over the channels, websites, and radio... Not in a right mood.

Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 is something to watch right now... i think.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 is something to watch right now... i think.



oh the irony...


----------



## djisas (Mar 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...207612725921500.61401.207612652588174&theater
> 
> I wasn't able to watch anime in the past few days with the news all over the channels, websites, and radio... Not in a right mood.
> 
> Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 is something to watch right now... i think.



perfect i would day...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2011)

Almost half way threw Devil May Cry.. Pretty good so far.. Not the "greatest" but it gets the job done.


----------



## djisas (Mar 13, 2011)

I dropped that when it aired...
Not really my thing back then...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2011)

djisas said:


> I dropped that when it aired...
> Not really my thing back then...



This is the 3rd time I tried watching it as well.. It was quite boring the first 4-5 episodes. Then it started getting a story.. To much of.. bump here and there for the first few episodes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I have developed a sudden obsession with ZERO out of mega man (probably because our hair is about the same length) 











And my OCD is prompting me to get some foam - a hockey helmet and start working on a cosplay of ZERO - except - It might be ZERO but with a few improvements


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2011)

from GG fansubs website:







lol, to using fansubs.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 14, 2011)

i was always under the impression that some of horiblesub's were just rips of crunchy roll \ funimation.  when there are messups, all 3 of them have the same mistake.

for one piece, my favorite group is Yibis. i just hate that they are 3 to 4 days late and never on a set schedule.


on a side note. with 6 reactors in japan in critical state, does this mean alot of shows will be delayed / canceled?


----------



## djisas (Mar 14, 2011)

All HS subs are direct rips from funny or crunchy, not just some

- All our releases are rips from Crunchyroll, FUNimation, The Anime Network and ANN.
- We aren't doing this for e-penis but for the sole reason of pissing off Crunchyroll.
- We don't care about you. Seriously, fuck you.

That simple...

Obviously Crunchyroll shares the same love for HS...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i was always under the impression that some of horiblesub's were just rips of crunchy roll \ funimation.  when there are messups, all 3 of them have the same mistake.
> 
> for one piece, my favorite group is Yibis. i just hate that they are 3 to 4 days late and never on a set schedule.
> 
> ...



the point was the font - what they had showing was not crunchies version


the point is, that top image was taken in Funimations studio during a TV show - they had a fansub airing at the time. they used fansubs to do their translating for them


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 15, 2011)

If anyone is going to buy something from http://www.play-asia.com/, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, can you PM me first? I have an affiliate program account so I can give you my personal link(s) to the product(s) you would be buying and I get some commission if you complete the purchase.

And what I bought is out of stock now lol
http://www.play-asia.com/SOap-23-83-kl0t-71-8x-49-en-84-j-70-3rze.html


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> call themselves an anime gallery but they dont have any GUNDAM wallpapers. bloody haters


djisas owns the site, i realize after reading your post. he really hate gundam


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 15, 2011)

MyAnimeList is running into problems, any similar sites that I can join if it goes down?


----------



## djisas (Mar 15, 2011)

Anidb or ANN, being ANN actually operated by professionals and they have their own journalists but users still do most of the work on the databases i think...
Shitty site seems to been lagging for ages, they dont have enough power on them servers...
You could even get a paid job working for ANN, and it seems they pay well...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> MyAnimeList is running into problems, any similar sites that I can join if it goes down?



After they were bought by CraveOnline the staff (and the founder) are really struggling already with those problems, considering they were actually left to fend for themselves.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 16, 2011)

Madoka has been canceled due to "self-restraint."


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Madoka has been canceled due to "self-restraint."



foul language in spoiler. NSFW.




Spoiler



you best be fucking joking, or i'ma go make japan look like it was hit by an earthquake or something.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> foul language in spoiler. NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have checked sankaku first before posting that.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

i did check after posting, MUCH UNHAPPY.


----------



## djisas (Mar 16, 2011)

Heads are going to roll for this!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

i read elsewhere that sankaku jumped the gun - the episodes been delayed, but not actually cancelled. BD's are also delayed, but not cancelled.


they just dont see the need to air the show when so many cant watch it, and everyones busy with a country in distress.



i really hope sankaku got it wrong and madoka will return.


----------



## djisas (Mar 16, 2011)

the "faggots" said the same, but its unsure when and if they will resume it...
Gonna check with ANN they are the only ones reliable...
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-03-16/this-week-madoka-magica-not-aired-in-self-restraint


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's more Nendoroids XD



Spoiler




















All three together:


Spoiler


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2011)

i dont remember if i have shown my BRS ones mounted, should i put them up??
Those look good, id like to invest more on anime goods too, but im planing a major system update...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2011)

djisas said:


> i dont remember if i have shown my BRS ones mounted, should i put them up??
> Those look good, id like to invest more on good too, but im planing a major system update...



I remember you showing one or a picture of some.. But, hey, I'm all ways ready to look at some. 

Major update? Might make go to orb and post when you get done with it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2011)

Im moving from lga 775 to 1155 and from hd4850 to 6950...

I was a nightmare mounting that...


Spoiler


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I've seen those before.. But, like it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2011)

They came with the Bd limited edition...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2011)

djisas said:


> They came with the Bd limited edition...



pretty nice. I loved Boxes that have "something speical" for the one that collects them all.


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2011)

That makes it more worthwhile the purchase...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2011)

djisas said:


> That makes it more worthwhile the purchase...



That it is... So, how are you liking D. Gray-Man?


----------



## djisas (Mar 19, 2011)

Me??
T'was pretty good, good characters, good fights, i liked Leenalee and the guardian entity in the fortress, she was very cool, even the Millennium where interesting...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2011)

i'm the one watching it atm, enjoying it.



quality seems to... vary? some of the arcs are great, some are boring as hell/extra predictable. characters are good however.


----------



## djisas (Mar 19, 2011)

Like any shounen there are arcs better than others, it gets hellish toward the end with the arrival of lvl 3 and even 4 akuma...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 19, 2011)

The manga seems to be better, imo.

Anime tends to degrade in quality through time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhh, I knew it was ether DJ or Mussels that was watching.. lol.. I'm still at Episode 30.. I forget it then I see it when I'm going onto my Netflix account.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 19, 2011)

Any ideas when Madoka is continuing?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Any ideas when Madoka is continuing?



soon. it was delayed ~2 weeks, and they're using it to touch up the graphics.


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2011)

After a sabatical from watching anime because I had no time, finally got back to it! Currently watching Madoka and Higurashi no nakuro ni

Wanted to watch Letter Bee Reverse (loved the first season) but seems a huge number of episodes are unavailable  Can someone PM me if they know where they may be, pretty please?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 19, 2011)

Random Curiosity: Spring 2011 Preview


----------



## djisas (Mar 19, 2011)

KieX said:


> After a sabatical from watching anime because I had no time, finally got back to it! Currently watching Madoka and Higurashi no nakuro ni
> 
> Wanted to watch Letter Bee Reverse (loved the first season) but seems a huge number of episodes are unavailable  Can someone PM me if they know where they may be, pretty please?



Madoka and higurashi at the same time??
To make your list even better, i recommend Shiki, one of the best horror anime in recent memory...


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2011)

djisas said:


> Madoka and higurashi at the same time??
> To make your list even better, i recommend Shiki, one of the best horror anime in recent memory...



Madoka on the way to work in the tube, and higurashi at night, sort of works.

Will get a hold of Shiki then. Have Monster lined up too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> If anyone is going to buy something from http://www.play-asia.com/, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, can you PM me first? I have an affiliate program account so I can give you my personal link(s) to the product(s) you would be buying and I get some commission if you complete the purchase.
> 
> And what I bought is out of stock now lol
> http://www.play-asia.com/SOap-23-83-kl0t-71-8x-49-en-84-j-70-3rze.html



what a load of shit -- if there was anything id buy from their site it would be their model kits. and what do you know, All 11 pages of model kits ALL OUT OF STOCK. its not just the few thats out of stock -- they have no stock what so ever!


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

Letter Bee REVERSE is doing my nut in. Thanks to THRiLL KiLL I've managed to find most of the episodes. Can't find 24-25 (yet).

What I don't get is that both ANN and Wikipedia say it's 25 eps long yet there's like 49 listed on the internets..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> Letter Bee REVERSE is doing my nut in. Thanks to THRiLL KiLL I've managed to find most of the episodes. Can't find 24-25 (yet).
> 
> What I don't get is that both ANN and Wikipedia say it's 25 eps long yet there's like 49 listed on the internets..



american vs japanese i guess. check anidb.


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> american vs japanese i guess. check anidb.



Ah.. that explains it! So it's 25 total with the last two airing sometime over these next few weeks.

The 26-49 numbering was to continue from the 25th episode of season 1. Really liked that anidb website, thanks


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> Ah.. that explains it! So it's 25 total with the last two airing sometime over these next few weeks.
> 
> The 26-49 numbering was to continue from the 25th episode of season 1. Really liked that anidb website, thanks



they also have a hidden away program called AOM (AniDB O'matic) which can hash and rename your anime files for you, and then add them to your watched list on anidb.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Madoka and higurashi at the same time??
> To make your list even better, i recommend Shiki, one of the best horror anime in recent memory...



Add Jigoku Shoujo (and sequels), Elfen Lied, Aoi Bungaku Series, Kara no Kyoukai movies...lol



FreedomEclipse said:


> what a load of shit -- if there was anything id buy from their site it would be their model kits. and what do you know, All 11 pages of model kits ALL OUT OF STOCK. its not just the few thats out of stock -- they have no stock what so ever!



Don't you have local counterparts there? There are local stores that have them on stock, the 2 new ones I bought are from a local store.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Don't you have local counterparts there? There are local stores that have them on stock, the 2 new ones I bought are from a local store.



In USA, no.

I want those nendoroids, BADLY!


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> In USA, no.
> 
> I want those nendoroids, BADLY!



WTF? LOL

For example, there's a local store here that also has an online store. There would be two options, shipping them to your address or picking them up from 4 branches, whichever would be convenient for you. If you'll be picking it up, you just have to call the branch you would be going to 3 days prior, so that if there is stock for that item but in a different branch, it would be transferred by the time you pick it up and pay for it. They ship internationally too.

Then there would be numerous other retail stores selling them too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Don't you have local counterparts there? There are local stores that have them on stock, the 2 new ones I bought are from a local store.



There are not many such stores in UK, and I only know of one, that is in Trocadero Picadilly Circus. There might be more though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Don't you have local counterparts there? There are local stores that have them on stock, the 2 new ones I bought are from a local store.



Not here. there used to be a shop in chinatown that stocked THOUSANDS but they went out of business i think. there is another shop but they dont have the best selection of model kits available and what they have, i already bought and built from Hong Kong. 

the only real time i get easy access to model kits is either if i fly back to hong kong to visit family or Anime Expo every 3 months or something. Problem with Gunpla modeling kits is most places tend to over price them, and rightly so as they are indeed a rarity in the UK.  but I wont pay over the top prices for my kits, not when i know they are so much cheaper in H.K (if you ignore the cost of a plane ticket )


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

Toys R' Us also sell Gundam kits here (Gundam Unicorn in NT-D Mode, Titanium Finish *drools* lol), as well as Evangelion (both mecha and figures - no Shinji though, only the female characters lol). Last Friday a Toys R' Us have To LOVE-Ru figures too, besides the usual One Piece figures like Luffy and Boa and the other voluptuous girls (and some other Banpresto figures). Prices are "competitive" but rarely discounted like in specialty stores, as discounts only coincide in seasonal, "everything on sale" periods.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

toys R Us in hong kong does model kits too but smaller local shops can be upto $20 or $30 cheaper so it pays to look around. Ive been to some pretty amazing shops in H.K. there was this one that was probably just slightly bigger then a box room but they had models everywhere stacked up to the ceiling. and i swear these model kits were actually supporting the roof in some way because they were stacked so high. --even i couldnt reach some of the ones right at the top of the pile (bit embarrising as im 6ft1) yeah...next to my love of computers/technology is Gunpla. 

I Already got perfect grade Wing Zero Endless Waltz Custom but they released a pearl finish version a while ago and it looks so awesome :3 I want it but even the standard wing zero E.W.C costs around $700+ i think the pearl finish is like $800-1000


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

I know I maybe years late but I just watched Akira and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, A+ movies... Akira was just crazy and I can see how it contributed to alot of the Anime today. 

I also watched Jin-roh ... that one was just depressing ..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I know I maybe years late but I just watched Akira and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, A+ movies... Akira was just crazy and I can see how it contributed to alot of the Anime today.
> 
> I also watched Jin-roh ... that one was just depressing ..



akira is still great, even with its age.


girl was just... fantastic. like summer wars, it was just so damn well done. few movies completely enthrall me like they did.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Jin-roh was quite good...

Watch some of ghibli movies, like grave of the fireflies, nausicaa, laputa, monoke hime, chiiro and howl's...
There's also recent ones like sumer wars or welcome to space...


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Jin-roh was quite good...
> 
> Watch some of ghibli movies, like grave of the fireflies, nausicaa, laputa, monoke hime, chiiro and howl's...
> There's also recent ones like sumer wars or welcome to space...



I've watched Grave of the fireflies once, Howl's four times and Summer Wars lost count (I sleep to it sometimes.) I've also seen Paprika/Perfect Blue/Tokyo Godfathers/Sword of the Stranger and they were all blockbusters for me, they all fall within the same category of awesomeness as Akira etc. imo

I will try the rest of those you've listed as I'm looking for more to watch. What do you guys think of Steamboy or Origins: Spirit?


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Paprika was an awesome movie, sword of the stranger too, samurai action packed...
I watched perfect blue too, but it was long ago and i think i only had half subs...
Never watched tokyo godfather thought...
Have you watched Trigun badlands or Escaflowne the movie??

Steamboy is fuckin awesome!!
Here's what i think of origins: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/content/content.php?content.17
Awesome visual, very little character development...


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Paprika was an awesome movie, sword of the stranger too, samurai action packed...
> I watched perfect blue too, but it was long ago and i think i only had half subs...
> Never watched tokyo godfather thought...
> Have you watched Trigun badlands or Escaflowne the movie??



Hmm I've only watched the Trigun series which is a classic but I've not watched Escaflowne, not too much of a fan of mecha anime except for the original Gundam and Evangelion.

EDIT: Ahh so origins is more of an art show? I will get to watching Steamboy


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

You should give the movie a try, its not your usual mecha anime...
Escaflowne i men and if you think trigun is a classic, the movie is a must watch...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

escaflowne is mecha? 

is there a series or just movies/ovas? can you give ma chronological listing, i'll try searching my unwatched anime cache for them...


edit: so far, visions of escaflowne (series) and a movie have turned up in the search.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> escaflowne is mecha?
> 
> is there a series or just movies/ovas? can you give ma chronological listing, i'll try searching my unwatched anime cache for them...



No mecha, is a kind of armor BIG armor. Escaflowne serie is great, the movie is just a brief.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> escaflowne is mecha?
> 
> is there a series or just movies/ovas? can you give ma chronological listing, i'll try searching my unwatched anime cache for them...



Unrelated to each other, watch either first...
Might as well start with the movie, its that awesome, and the when you watch the anime, you will be even more amazed, medieval mecha fights with swords, fire, flying dragon mecha, and many more besides very strong characters, there's a lot of fight without mecha's too...

phobias23: The movie is awesome but if you watched the anime first you will feel it short, thats why if you watch it first it might be different...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> No mecha, is a kind of armor BIG armor. Escaflowne serie is great, the movie is just a brief.



k, if i got the complete series in decent quality (they seem to be .ogm files) i'll start watching it soon. movie is 720p, which makes me wanna watch it more... but its not worth it if its just a cut down version of the series cause then the visual quality of the series will annoy me in comparison...


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> No mecha, is a kind of armor BIG armor. Escaflowne serie is great, the movie is just a brief.



http://escaflowne.anime.net/mecha/fanelia/escaflowne/index.html

I assumed it was after reading whats in that link since pilot and transform are mentioned


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Escaflowne is old, its from 96, the best you can get are mid quality dvd rips...
There are bd rips for the movie thought...


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I know I maybe years late but I just watched Akira and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, A+ movies... Akira was just crazy and I can see how it contributed to alot of the Anime today.
> 
> I also watched Jin-roh ... that one was just depressing ..



AKIRA RULES, and Jin-Roh is a classic for japanese anime. read the critics about that movie.
the anime staff catch every single human expression to make this film a realistic of human feelings.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Escaflowne is old, its from 96, the best you can get are mid quality dvd rips...
> There are bd rips for the movie thought...



Old anime wins though  I will definitely give it a few episodes to see if I like it.


@Phobias Yeah despite Akira being older than I am, I was really immersed into the story and its characters.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

I watched it on tv and it led me to buy the dvd's and then i got a great deal on the dvd movie that includes the ost...

Let me tell you that escaflowne music is some of the best you will find, even modern anime hardly compares, unless orchestrated by yoko kano...


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> phobias23: The movie is awesome but if you watched the anime first you will feel it short, thats why if you watch it first it might be different...



thats exactly what happened to me then.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> k, if i got the complete series in decent quality (they seem to be .ogm files) i'll start watching it soon. movie is 720p, which makes me wanna watch it more... but its not worth it if its just a cut down version of the series cause then the visual quality of the series will annoy me in comparison...



dude have you watched BAKUMAN? A serie just have to be INTERESTING!!! of course if you catch it in good Q. great but follow Moritaka words.....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

so whats the consensus, HD movie first, or series first? normally when i see a series in an abbreviated form, i tend to skip large chunks of the movie...


and no i havent seen bakuman. interesting or not, grainy divX3 files are not a way to enjoy a series. i watch high quality rips, and i'll buy any retail copies of them i find if i liked the show.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Definitely movie...
The movie is not abbreviated, its a different take on the same story, more hard and better visuals and music...


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> http://escaflowne.anime.net/mecha/fanelia/escaflowne/index.html
> 
> I assumed it was after reading whats in that link since pilot and transform are mentioned



No thanx, no need of it,
I watched Escaflowne years ago and enjoy it. 
serie then movie......... I watched anime no read about plot summs.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Definitely movie...
> The movie is not abbreviated, its a different take on the same story, more hard and better visuals and music...



go with djisas advise. then watched the serie.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

kay. movie first, then finish D gray man, then series.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> kay. movie first, then finish D gray man, then series.



Yeah! first finish D-grayman. how many eps have you watched??


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Btw guys? any news on anime due to japans events?? One piece, fairy tail,Naruto???
Black Lagoon ovas and the upcomings????


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> Yeah! first finish D-grayman. how many eps have you watched??



46 so far. chugging along.


i feel the series has slowed down and degraded at this point, see spoiler.




Spoiler



Basically since krory was added to the team and lavi was introduced, it feels like nothings happened. they arent even hunting innocence or seeing any new akuma lately, its all just... filler as they get delayed hunting down the generals. there is only so many times a retarded maid akuma can be all CURSES, THOSE DARN KIDS FOILED ME AGAIN before it irks me.



morpha and my other housemate disagree as to whether or not the first or second half of the series is the best, IMO its the middle that sucks. either side of it is probably going to be good.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Fairy tail aired normally, bleach too, dunno naruto or op, black lagoon 4 out in raw...
Things will go back to normal gradually...

Mussels, it will get better soon...

To those who like akira, there's Freedom, an awesome 6ep OVA with fantastic animation and music and sfx, from most of akira's staff i think...


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 46 so far. chugging along.
> 
> 
> i feel the series has slowed down and degraded at this point, see spoiler.
> ...



I knew you would say that!! keep watching dude the last 45 eps are AWESOME!!! fights everywhere and ALLEN gets a nice UPGRADE!!! surprise... 

dont get mad at the serie, I personally almost shit on it on the first 50 eps. then ive got AWESOMED!! shame.. i want a second season


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

I need to start chugging along with D-Grayman.

Then I think I'll start the fairy tail that I have gotten.. But, I'm 16 behind Mussels on D-Grayman.. 

Glad to hear that some anime's haven't lost it due to the problems.. maybe they'll have something good to watch.. If they can that is.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I need to start chugging along with D-Grayman.
> 
> Then I think I'll start the fairy tail that I have gotten.. But, I'm 16 behind Mussels on D-Grayman..
> 
> Glad to hear that some anime's haven't lost it due to the problems.. maybe they'll have something good to watch.. If they can that is.



i feel terrible for this pun, but its what came to mind first...


i feel that this _shake up_ will get us some changes in the anime industry. look at madoka - with a 2 week or so break, massive changes in visual quality. Maybe this will be the example that extending deadlines and not resorting to filler, can actually get better anime that will sell better, and make them more money.


edit: heres pics of what the delay did for madoka. left is what was going to air (and got leaked) right is what actually aired, after they had more time.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Fairy tail aired normally, bleach too, dunno naruto or op, black lagoon 4 out in raw...
> Things will go back to normal gradually...
> 
> Mussels, it will get better soon...
> ...



i watched till 4 ep, dunno why i stopped, im getting the last 2. is kind of 2d with anime dont ya?? but i enjoy the plot is a kind different from akira, not to mention it has those custom bikes involved.


----------



## razaron (Mar 20, 2011)

Naruto aired properly as well. 
It seems quite a few subs came out yesterday and the day before yesterday.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i feel terrible for this pun, but its what came to mind first...
> 
> 
> i feel that this _shake up_ will get us some changes in the anime industry. look at madoka - with a 2 week or so break, massive changes in visual quality. Maybe this will be the example that extending deadlines and not resorting to filler, can actually get better anime that will sell better, and make them more money.



It might make them see that they shouldn't be branching stuff out like it has shown in the past. Keep it in the right country. Not branching it out for "pricing"..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

i edited in the madoka comparison shots, into that previous post.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i feel terrible for this pun, but its what came to mind first...
> 
> 
> i feel that this _shake up_ will get us some changes in the anime industry. look at madoka - with a 2 week or so break, massive changes in visual quality. Maybe this will be the example that extending deadlines and not resorting to filler, can actually get better anime that will sell better, and make them more money.



thats why we should get this club alive, anime is not mean to die but to transform. otakuland is giving its best to not stop anime productions so we better support that. is the less we can do for so many years of entertainment.... anime nation rules


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL I just played Victoria 2 and then a lot of posts cropped up in this thread lol

Just watched Bakuman earlier as well, cliffhanger in the ep and we're down to the last two. Same with Star Driver (2 eps left) although I haven't watched ep 23 yet, still downloading atm.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

my only beef is that the shows i really really want on blu ray, arent on it 


wheres FLCL bluray damnit!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i edited in the madoka comparison shots, into that previous post.



That is a lot of "change" due to more time.. That's what's hard in since.. You get a anime going, and it just goes as "fast as it can get it".. Then when you get the 10y, 20y mark, you get "deeper, lusher, look of the anime. In a lot of times it gives it much more "depth" into it.

Sad that it made itself do "better" quality due to a tragic like that..


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Crunchyroll didnt air anime this week, or most of it, thats why horriblesubs had a quiet week...
Shaft is working on Madoka on the double...
Fabulous star driver gets a fabulous return this week, bakuman goes on, letter bee, dragon crisis delayed, level e aired, haven seen index yet, fractale and wandering son aired normaly, no kimi ni todoke, no yumekui merry, there was oni chan, and i think that pretty much sums it up...

FLCL bd rips get... 
But havent watched them thought, they are still in old 4:3 format i think...

There was gosick too last week, this week episode will probably air too...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

OH MY FU...


FLCL is on BR at last. wasnt last i checked.

will check how good the subs are on the official rips, then i'll likely order it off ebay as soon as i get spare cash.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

About Escaflowne...it actually aired at the same time as Gundam Wing aired over here, albeit dubbed, in a local channel. 5 episodes per week. lol Then Gundam X followed. Evangelion was also aired in another channel at roughly the same period. Obviously the anime I mentioned already finished airing in Japan by the time they got here in dubbed form, so that they can do 5 episodes a week (some are once a week though). Suffice to say, getting them is probably very cheap (then) since we had multiple channels airing (and dubbing) a lot of anime.

The only song from Escaflowne I really remember though is Yakusoku wa Iranai.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

I love Escaflowne. To me, both the movie and anime was good. But, I love that style. Maybe why I liked Break Blade.

Yeah, Yakusoku wa Iranai was a strong song. I remembering that when I got the box set, dvd/series/art/music, that it was one of the songs I listened to a lot.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I love Escaflowne. To me, both the movie and anime was good. But, I love that style. Maybe why I liked Break Blade.
> 
> Yeah, Yakusoku wa Iranai was a strong song. I remembering that when I got the box set, dvd/series/art/music, that it was one of the songs I listened to a lot.



I'm humming it right now. 

The 90s was the time anime truly became mainstream over here. Since then it was widely recognized to be "have different types for different age groups." The stereotype of "anime are for kids only" never really took off here. Then there's also Animax. So besides the 3-4 local channels dubbing anime in Filipino, there are also English dubs from Animax (sometimes other anime are subbed only too).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

raaaaage.

FLCL BD's i can find are all region A, aus is region B. let me know if anyone finds region B discs.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just go here slightly north of the equator and you can play the Region A Blu-Ray. LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I'm humming it right now.
> 
> The 90s was the time anime truly became mainstream over here. Since then it was widely recognized to be "have different types for different age groups." The stereotype of "anime are for kids only" never really took off here. Then there's also Animax. So besides the 3-4 local channels dubbing anime in Filipino, there are also English dubs from Animax (sometimes other anime are subbed only too).



Yeah.. To me the 90's where also... It was sad that in America there wasn't anything.. Scifi (Syfy) did try and air one anime movie around 1/2am on a saturday/sunday.. I really enjoyed it.. I don't think it was till the anime Spawn, that was aired on HBO, did they see that there was people over here that wanted to watch that type of stuff.

We have Animenetwork here.. Depending on who you have as cable, you might get the channel, or just ON-Demand-view.. Which sucks since it's just now showing, via Bright House, subbed anime... But, I loved watching some anime on that back in the day.. Say 6y ago.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Just go here slightly north of the equator and you can play the Region A Blu-Ray. LOL



i wouldnt care for just the PC, but i want it to play on our PS3's as well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> The 90s was the time anime truly became mainstream over here



then came the Pokemon, digimon, Yu Gi Oh and godawful crap like beyblade era.... (sigh -- the crap that kids what these days)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i wouldnt care for just the PC, but i want it to play on our PS3's as well



Yeah, one of the things I hated.. Sony has regions..


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/switch-l...4WC/ref=dp_change_lang?ie=UTF8&language=en_JP

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DMIIPA/?tag=tec06d-20

Oh my look at that price, if i hadn't my eva 2.2 order in place + biomega 1 manga, id buy it right away...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/switch-l...4WC/ref=dp_change_lang?ie=UTF8&language=en_JP
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DMIIPA/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Oh my look at that price, if i hadn't my eva 2.2 order in place + biomega 1 manga, id buy it right away...




Man.. 36 for Eva... Hmmm.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.. To me the 90's where also... It was sad that in America there wasn't anything.. Scifi (Syfy) did try and air one anime movie around 1/2am on a saturday/sunday.. I really enjoyed it.. I don't think it was till the anime Spawn, that was aired on HBO, did they see that there was people over here that wanted to watch that type of stuff.
> 
> We have Animenetwork here.. Depending on who you have as cable, you might get the channel, or just ON-Demand-view.. Which sucks since it's just now showing, via Bright House, subbed anime... But, I loved watching some anime on that back in the day.. Say 6y ago.



The West, generally, sucks in terms of anime really. 

Non-cable channels started airing dubbed anime in the 80s in late night timeslots. Then they started airing during the late afternoon (3pm-6pm) in the 90s. Others air primetime during weekends. And then there's also Animax. That was really my major exposure to anime. Well since I was born in 1990, that would just be natural that I'll get to watch those shows by the time I was 5-6 years old.

ABS-CBN, GMA7, ABC5 (now TV5), RPN9 (drastically different now), IBC13, Studio23 all air dubbed anime. If you have cable you get Animax into the mix. So that's 6 non-cable channels and 1 cable channel that air anime, although of course those non-cable channels doesn't air anime alone. They also show telenovelas from Mexico, Taiwanese dramas, J-Dramas, K-Dramas, local soap operas...(except for RPN9 and IBC13: they show short clips about Japan or other provinces here, recently it's about Taiwan and South Korea - a visit to a Kingston factory in Taiwan and a Samsung factory in South Korea for example).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

the problem for me is that i dont watch dubbed anime, so all those sources are worthless to me


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the problem for me is that i dont watch dubbed anime, so all those sources are worthless to me



Well you wouldn't understand them anyway, as it's in our language. Only Animax have the English dubs, although they air the subs-only a week before the dubbed is shown. 

We also have our own versions of the opening and closing songs of some of the anime. Not all, but some. Magic Knight Rayearth, BT'X, for example, all got their own songs. Oh and the sentai shows too, forgot about that. lol They stopped doing that though in the late 90s.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the problem for me is that i dont watch dubbed anime, so all those sources are worthless to me




Well, for myself, it was Dubbed when it started.. Then it branched to subbed once online got big..



entropy13 said:


> Well you wouldn't understand them anyway, as it's in our language. Only Animax have the English dubs, although they air the subs-only a week before the dubbed is shown.
> 
> We also have our own versions of the opening and closing songs of some of the anime. Not all, but some. Magic Knight Rayearth, BT'X, for example, all got their own songs. Oh and the sentai shows too, forgot about that. lol They stopped doing that though in the late 90s.



one thing I wish I could have moved to.. Japan, just so I could learn their lang, then watch all the anime I want!


----------



## razaron (Mar 20, 2011)

If I was a girl I'd be all weak in the legs for Zoro...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> one thing I wish I could have moved to.. Japan, just so I could learn their lang, then watch all the anime I want!



lol

And it's quite convenient as well that Akihabara is the anime/manga/cosplay/games AND electronics/PC hardware "heaven" of Japan.


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> raaaaage.
> 
> FLCL BD's i can find are all region A, aus is region B. let me know if anyone finds region B discs.



My eva 1.11 is AB for region, BRS is region free and i will see if eva 2.22 is limited to region A or it includes B too...
Isnt there any region free software for the ps3??

entropy13: good thing it was unaffected by the tsunami\quake, it would be a disaster...


----------



## Shihab (Mar 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> then came the Pokemon, digimon, Yu Gi Oh and godawful crap like beyblade era.... (sigh -- the crap that kids what these days)



Same feelings mate. Except for Digimon. NEVER insult Digimon !


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my only beef is that the shows i really really want on blu ray, arent on it
> 
> 
> wheres FLCL bluray damnit!



A lot of that older anime won't benefit from BluRay. They aren't on HD sources. It would just be an upscale. You can just use your computer to do that. Set ffdshow to upscale to your native res. Downloading an HD FLCL rip woud be an utter waste of your time, hard drive space, and bandwidth. Buying it would just be a waste of money.

As for playing region encoded BD's on the PS3, rip with dvdfab and burn region free, or rip with makemkv and use ps3ms to stream.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> A lot of that older anime won't benefit from BluRay. They aren't on HD sources. It would just be an upscale. You can just use your computer to do that. Set ffdshow to upscale to your native res. Downloading an HD FLCL rip woud be an utter waste of your time, hard drive space, and bandwidth. Buying it would just be a waste of money.
> 
> As for playing region encoded BD's on the PS3, rip with dvdfab and burn region free, or rip with makemkv and use ps3ms to stream.



HD sources or no, i dont have an upscaling DVD player at all. They do tend to remaster them for slightly better quality, and a native progessive image looks much better with the devices i do have. If i wanted to stream files or burn my own, i'd just pirate the files and not buy the BD's at all...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2011)

You have a PS3. The ps3 is the best upscaling DVD player on the market.

And no, the studios do not add any image quality at all. They just resize, and sometimes tweak contrast. Both things you can do yourself for free during playback.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You have a PS3. The ps3 is the best upscaling DVD player on the market.
> 
> And no, the studios do not add any image quality at all. They just resize, and sometimes tweak contrast. Both things you can do yourself for free during playback.



not on a set top BD player or PS3 i cant. you still fail to realise what i'm talking about.

Again, i state: if thats all i wanted to do, i'd just download.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2011)

First, it's not a native progressive image, it's just been deinteralced and upscaled, just like the ps3 does on the fly. No quality difference whatsoever. And you can just tweak your TV to get the contrast effects they add.

You are simply incorrect Mussels. They do not add to the quality of the image at all. The only possible benefit to the BD is a lower number of discs or more space for extras.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> First, it's not a native progressive image, it's just been deinteralced and upscaled, just like the ps3 does on the fly. No quality difference whatsoever. And you can just tweak your TV to get the contrast effects they add.
> 
> You are simply incorrect Mussels. They do not add to the quality of the image at all. The only possible benefit to the BD is a lower number of discs or more space for extras.



uhhh.

i do not have have a DVD player with anything better than 576i outputs.

PS3 is not mine. its secondary concern. i want the show on blu ray. no streaming. no fucking about. BD barely costs any more than DVD, so why waste your time telling me what i want?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not telling you what you want, i'm telling you why you're silly for wanting it. 

Buying upscaled crap encourages them to make more upscaled crap, instead of actually adding some value to a BD set of older SD shows.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I'm not telling you what you want, i'm telling you why you're silly for wanting it.
> 
> Buying upscaled crap encourages them to make more upscaled crap, instead of actually adding some value to a BD set of older SD shows.



so you're telling me to not buy the BD of a show i love? yes, not supporting them will definitely get me more shows like it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do you want more overpriced, low quality crap released? Buying the DVD supports them as well.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.. To me the 90's where also... It was sad that in America there wasn't anything.. Scifi (Syfy) did try and air one anime movie around 1/2am on a saturday/sunday.. I really enjoyed it.. I don't think it was till the anime Spawn, that was aired on HBO, did they see that there was people over here that wanted to watch that type of stuff.
> 
> We have Animenetwork here.. Depending on who you have as cable, you might get the channel, or just ON-Demand-view.. Which sucks since it's just now showing, via Bright House, subbed anime... But, I loved watching some anime on that back in the day.. Say 6y ago.



The 90's were actually a very dark time for anime. Terrible dub work, bad business, almost every distributor operated in debt. Anime was late to DVD support because anime was looking like a dying product. Several key films and stuff like pokemon, dragonball z, and Disney help save anime from death. Anime barely survived the 90's.

Second, Spawn is not an Anime. Its failure on HBO didn't help anime one bit. And yes it failed as it was canceled half way through season 2 I think. It was only noticed because ok the contriversy it sparked related to religion. Hopefully the new Spawn will be better received.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 21, 2011)

heard that appleseed 3 will be releaed this year is it true?if yes what is the release date.i just love appleseed movies.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Arciks said:


> heard that appleseed 3 will be releaed this year is it true?if yes what is the release date.i just love appleseed movies.



Appleseed XIII will be released during the Spring 2011 season.

http://randomc.net/2011/03/18/spring-2011-preview/#appleseed13


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 21, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Appleseed XIII will be released during the Spring 2011 season.
> 
> http://randomc.net/2011/03/18/spring-2011-preview/#appleseed13



Of I thought it will be movie like others, but if its anime serie than I am excited more than ever


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so you're telling me to not buy the BD of a show i love? yes, not supporting them will definitely get me more shows like it.



We try to suport the industry...
Not just downloading the subs...



TheLaughingMan said:


> The 90's were actually a very dark time for anime. Terrible dub work, bad business, almost every distributor operated in debt. Anime was late to DVD support because anime was looking like a dying product. Several key films and stuff like pokemon, dragonball z, and Disney help save anime from death. Anime barely survived the 90's.
> 
> Second, Spawn is not an Anime. Its failure on HBO didn't help anime one bit. And yes it failed as it was canceled half way through season 2 I think. It was only noticed because ok the contriversy it sparked related to religion. Hopefully the new Spawn will be better received.



What are you saying, the 90's where acclaimed the golden age of anime, it was the year of evangelion, escaflowne, trigun, bebop, many macross series and movies, probably gundamn too, Nadia, and many other titles...
Dubs on the other hand have always been horrible, and most of us dont care...


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Mar 21, 2011)

djisas said:


> Dubs on the other hand have always been horrible, and most of us dont care...


i do, bad dubed animes are like poison


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 21, 2011)

djisas said:


> We try to suport the industry...
> Not just downloading the subs...
> 
> 
> ...



the problem was distribution in the 90's.  There was very little that was dubbed or subtitled.  Most of the Good animes i saw in the 90's were Years after they were released in japan. 

I used to watch dragon ball z. on cartoon network. Most of the time i would buy it on tape a few weeks before it was played on cartoon network.


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2011)

Im sure that isnt Japan's fault, but U.S companies that had little interest on the market back then and certainly not the anime's fault either...

Shit like pokemon and others brought mainstream to tv, stuff for all ages, and everyone knows cartoons is for kids, that mentality also helps a lot, but things have been changing and the market is very rich these days...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> the problem was distribution in the 90's.  There was very little that was dubbed or subtitled.  Most of the Good animes i saw in the 90's were Years after they were released in japan.
> 
> I used to watch dragon ball z. on cartoon network. Most of the time i would buy it on tape a few weeks before it was played on cartoon network.



You (as in "the West", generally) were just unfortunate. We got Gundam Wing, Dragon Ball, Evangelion, Slam Dunk, Yu Yu Hakusho (we know it as Ghost Fighter though), Flame of Recca, Vision of Escaflowne, Slayers, Magic Knight Rayearth, Sailormoon, Vandread, Love Hina, Akazukin Cha-Cha, Inu-Yasha, etc. just mere months after they finished airing. In some cases we get to watch it just a couple of weeks behind the actual airing in Japan (for some of the shows which were aired during the weekends).


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2011)

djisas said:


> What are you saying, the 90's where acclaimed the golden age of anime, it was the year of evangelion, escaflowne, trigun, bebop, many macross series and movies, probably gundamn too, Nadia, and many other titles...
> Dubs on the other hand have always been horrible, and most of us dont care...





I don't see how 90's wasn't slated as that.. You had so much going on. 

As for HBO's Spawn. Due to the factor of living in the sticks and not in a city that didn't have one fast food and such.. Spawn was a big reason for a lot of people in the area to think about Anime. I still talk with a few that would even say, though it was a failure, that it was seeing that, and Dragon Ball in the morning, that they got to think there was something other then the "baby" stuff you saw everywhere.


----------



## djisas (Mar 21, 2011)

Delayed anime and manga by ANN: 	http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-03-19/anime/manga-releases-delayed-after-quake/part-iii

and on other interesting news from ANN: 





> In an article devoted to the ongoing Puella Magi Madoka Magica anime in the 34th issue (2011 Spring/April) of Asukashinsha's Quarterly S magazine on Tuesday, director Akiyuki Shinbo revealed that he wants to do a "Madoka 2" project as a side story to the anime series. While he said that writer Gen Urobuchi's plot scenarios and story for the anime series are excellent, he thinks that the characters' personalities are also well-developed with Ume Aoki's designs and the voice cast's talent. Therefore, he wants to do an ordinary slice-of-life story with the characters instead.
> 
> When the interviewer suggested that a different, "heartwarming" version of the story might be enjoyable to watch, Shinbo responded that such a version could have a bath scene, deal with the teacher Kazuko Saotome's romantic life, or cover the attempt of Madoka's mother to join a company. He added that if he can, he would like to do a second season or a side story of their characters' daily lives.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2011)

djisas said:


> We try to suport the industry...
> Not just downloading the subs...
> 
> 
> ...



Buying the DVD's supports the industry, and also sends them the message that we don't want upscaled crap on our BD's, we want something more offered to us.

As for the 90's, I agree. Best decade for anime. More good anime came out in that decade than any before or since. Early 2000's had some good stuff too. The past 5 or 6 years has been pretty lame tho. Dubs are a terrible way to measure anime quality. Although some of the best dubs even came out of the 90's. Bebop anyone?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

i downloaded the FLCL 720p rips... and the image quality is far above the DVD. its not just an upscale. audio seems unchanged.

as soon as region B BD's are out, i'm buying it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 22, 2011)

just got done watching Black Lagoon seasons 1 and 2, finished Fate/Stay Night, and am starting Claymore now,


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> just got done watching Black Lagoon seasons 1 and 2, finished Fate/Stay Night, and am starting Claymore now,



You're on the right track buddy.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> starting Claymore now



Claymore is not bad.  I'm about half way through it.  Reminds me of Devil May Cry.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2011)

djisas said:


> We try to suport the industry...
> Not just downloading the subs...
> 
> 
> ...



I like my dubs when done correctly. And they have gotten much better.

While I too love most of those, they were the exceptions. And every generation will feel the same about the decade they started watching.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I like my dubs when done correctly. And they have gotten much better.
> 
> While I too love most of those, they were the exceptions. And every generation will feel the same about the decade they started watching.



hell, no, every generation has been awesome for me. theres always good anime every year, its just that some years you watch the crap ones by mistake.



For example, i missed D.Gray man when it came out... and loving it right now. quite dark and violent, which i was not expecting. When good guys can get the arms ripped off or their hands broken, or be drowning in an ocean while a bad guy stomps on their head and keeps the under... then its no kiddy show XD


----------



## Frizz (Mar 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> For example, i missed D.Gray man when it came out... and loving it right now. quite dark and violent, which i was not expecting. When good guys can get the arms ripped off or their hands broken, or be drowning in an ocean while a bad guy stomps on their head and keeps the under... then its no kiddy show XD



Haha my exact thoughts after watching a few episodes off the first season. But surprisingly it just keeps getting darker until the end .


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i downloaded the FLCL 720p rips... and the image quality is far above the DVD. its not just an upscale. audio seems unchanged.
> 
> as soon as region B BD's are out, i'm buying it.



I did too. They are not better than the DVD's. Lanczos resizing achieves the same effect. They have no more detail than the DVD's. That tells you they are an upscale. If the BD has more details, then you know the source was shot in HD, if they have the same amount of detail, but are sharper at a larger res, they are upscaled and sharpened from an SD source.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 22, 2011)

well im no novice to anime i just dont post about it

so far

Finished

Seirei no Moribito

Black Lagoon

Samurai Champloo

Hajime No Ippo

Now and Then Here and There

Wolfs Rain

Code Geass 

Blue Sub 6

Cowboy Bebop

Fate Stay Night

Ghost in the Shell SAC and SAC 2nd gig

Hellsing both old and the new OVAs

Kurozuka

Spice and Wolf seasons 1 and 2

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

Seto No Hanayome

Love Hina

Gungrave

Neon Genesis Evangelion

FLCL

and others that escape me at the moment

anime im watching currently

Claymore

Full Metal Panic

Ikkitousen *not great but sometimes a fan service series is needed that and its loosely based on Romance of the three kingdoms, which is a time period i enjoy so its not bad*

gotta admit im only watching as much of it as i am because i cant really game as much due to this stupid hardware configuration of mine, granted did manage to get it stable for BC2, but not fun at all with things as they are currently so back to anime it is


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Ikkitousen is loosely based on fail and terrible hatred if women, not the romance if the three kingdoms.

I really hated that show.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 22, 2011)

they have fighting spirits based on the different generals of the time period it made me chuckle a bit, and again sometimes fan service is needed didnt say it was good but everyonce in awhile fighting and jiggling boobs thats not porn isnt a bad thing lol

anyway looks like i need to pick up some new series to watch as the ones im watching wont last me much longer

oh few extra to add to the finished watching list

Outlaw Star

Eureka 7

Dead Space (liked the game so had to watch that to lol)

if you can think of any more series like Black Lagoon TLM id be interested, i do know black lagoon has a season 3 but its not complete yet, and im a marathon watcher that and i enjoyed the art direction of Black Lagoon as well so anything by the same group thats not terrible will probably hold my interest


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 22, 2011)

Started watching Baka to Test to Shokanju. Very funny, but it contains otaku jokes, so wouldn't recommend to a freshly minted otaku. Seasoned otaku might want to take a look.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Started watching Baka to Test to Shokanju. Very funny, but it contains otaku jokes, so wouldn't recommend to a freshly minted otaku. Seasoned otaku might want to take a look.



There are OVAs too. Watch the first OVA (the 2nd isn't subbed yet) after you finish the first season. Second season will be Summer 2011 (July).

And honestly, if we have that technology right now, I would gladly go back to High School. 

@crazyeyesreaper: Try watching Darker than Black (1st season), Darker than Black (OVA) and Darker than Black (2nd season) in that order.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 22, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> There are OVAs too. Watch the first OVA (the 2nd isn't subbed yet) after you finish the first season. Second season will be Summer 2011 (July).
> 
> And honestly, if we have that technology right now, I would gladly go back to High School.
> 
> @crazyeyesreaper: Try watching Darker than Black (1st season), Darker than Black (OVA) and Darker than Black (2nd season) in that order.



Yes, I am aware of the second season and also the OVA extras etc. Why would you want to go back to high school? My highschool is rather bland, so I would rather continue with my life.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes, I am aware of the second season and also the OVA extras etc. Why would you want to go back to high school? My highschool is rather bland, so I would rather continue with my life.



I said only if we have the technology in Baka to Test right now.


----------



## djisas (Mar 23, 2011)

Black lagoon 4 subbed...
Rock has elaborated a very complex plan involving mafia, triads, russians, americans, the Lagoon and even the church, everything for capturing Roberta...

That was quite the episode, not much bloodlust like the previous episode but it moved faster and more interestingly...


Spoiler



Oh but there was a lot of action still, Roberta manhandled with ease everyone who stood on her path and only got chased by the Russian army, and even on the plane she met Eda who arranged everything for her, Eda sure holds back even against Roberta...


 
Just what rock is planing,  not even Chang knows or Revy for that mater...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

So I heard Madoka on tonight? Y/N?


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> So I heard Madoka on tonight? Y/N?



No. Episode 11 will air March 31.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> No. Episode 11 will air March 31.



Fuuuuu, why don't they just air it and let me marathon?


----------



## djisas (Mar 23, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> No. Episode 11 will air March 31.



March 31??
Source??

My source (ANN) tells me: 



Spoiler



The official website of the Puella Magi Madoka Magica television anime series announced on Wednesday that the future airings and streams of the anime have been delayed "for now." Any news about the resumption of broadcasts or streams will be announced on the official website.

In addition, each of the first five Blue-ray Disc and DVD volumes have been delayed one month:

Volume 	Old Date 	New Date
Volume 1 	March 30 	April 27
Volume 2 	April 27 	May 25
Volume 3 	May 25 	June 22
Volume 4 	June 22 	July 27
Volume 5 	July 27 	August 24

The staff have already revealed that they have been working on episodes 11 and 12, and the 11th episode was scheduled to be streamed this week before the announcements. However, the official website does not list a Blu-ray or DVD release for the volume containing these episodes. The third volume of the manga version has also been delayed to a date to be announced.

Update: The official Twitter account of the anime reports that while the regular broadcast has changed, the staff is still aiming for the middle of April to get through the final episode.



Anime/Manga Releases Delayed After Quake: Part IV http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-03-23/anime/manga-releases-delayed-after-quake/part-iv

XXXHolic Rou second and probably last episode released for the ones that have followed the story this far...
It was a nice episode...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 25, 2011)

It was an old post sorry. Yeah Madoka has been indefinitely suspended.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2011)

No one has posted for 2 days, i guess Magica's suspension does make many people sad... included me of course...

Out of all the anime... Why Magica? :/


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2011)

I just haven't had the time to watch anime... I will now.. But, it'll be something on netflix so I can just "hear it" while working.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am probably late discussing but has anyone watched unicorn gundam 3 yet?? I have to say it was excellent.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am probably late discussing but has anyone watched unicorn gundam 3 yet?? I have to say it was excellent.



hmmm... not sure what number i've seen upto.


edit: only 1+2, who subbed 3?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think theirs BSS and TV-J that subbed OVA 3,the one i got is subbed by TV-J.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hmmm... not sure what number i've seen upto.
> 
> 
> edit: only 1+2, who subbed 3?



I downloaded some separate subs from nyaa.eu, as the 720p subbed I got had some unsubbed lines. They're basically the same though except for the missing parts (and the 1080p-appropriate size of the font lol)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2011)

I got it.. I opened it to see how it was subbed and then closed it to wait til the next day to have "more time" to watch... Sad to say... I forgot all about it.. lol


----------



## djisas (Mar 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> No one has posted for 2 days, i guess Magica's suspension does make many people sad... included me of course...
> 
> Out of all the anime... Why Magica? :/



Maybe because it is the most controversial anime in recent memory, because of its hight standards, it's made in shaft and is a perfect scapegoat...

Letter bee is over after 50 episodes, and it ends with a grand spectacle, it was a perfect ending...


----------



## razaron (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.play-asia.com/Ore_No_Imo...e_PrePainted/paOS-13-71-8x-49-en-70-46fv.html
Awesome.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 27, 2011)

razaron said:


> http://www.play-asia.com/Ore_No_Imo...e_PrePainted/paOS-13-71-8x-49-en-70-46fv.html
> Awesome.



I will have my personal collection someday.. right now i can't really afford any of those .

I just watched Brave Story last night, and it was great! The story is simple and straight to the point.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone see... Nabari No Ou?


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Mar 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> anyone see... Nabari No Ou?



hai the story is kind mmmm......


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 27, 2011)

razaron said:


> http://www.play-asia.com/Ore_No_Imo...e_PrePainted/paOS-13-71-8x-49-en-70-46fv.html
> Awesome.



You're going to buy it? Use my personal link! 

http://www.play-asia.com/SOap-23-83-kl0t-71-8x-49-en-84-j-70-46fv.html

LOL


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> anyone see... Nabari No Ou?



Ohhh... it's on Hulu


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Ohhh... it's on Hulu



No Hulu... Netflix.. lol.. can't watch subs at work.. gotta move around.. I listen to episodes.. Then watch the subs later..


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> No Hulu... Netflix.. lol.. can't watch subs at work.. gotta move around.. I listen to episodes.. Then watch the subs later..



It seems like Hulu is one step ahead Netflix on that department... Hulu offers both dubs and subs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> It seems like Hulu is one step ahead Netflix on that department... Hulu offers both dubs and subs.



i've had a netflix account since 2002.. I forget about Hulu due to that.. lol

Netflix never carries subs.. whatever is "released" to the us, is released threw Netflix..


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 27, 2011)

They do carry subs on some of the titles now.

http://blog.netflix.com/2011/02/30-of-netflix-streaming-content-has.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> They do carry subs on some of the titles now.
> 
> http://blog.netflix.com/2011/02/30-of-netflix-streaming-content-has.html



I'm talking as sub/anime from Japan.. I know they do subs for the hearing.. Got that e-mail.. I'm just talking about the stuff from Japan..


----------



## djisas (Mar 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I will have my personal collection someday.. right now i can't really afford any of those .
> 
> I just watched Brave Story last night, and it was great! The story is simple and straight to the point.
> 
> Highly recommended!



I watched that some time ago, it is indeed a great movie...



Cold Storm said:


> anyone see... Nabari No Ou?



I did, it was interesting...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

Nabari is different. that's for sure.. I do like it so far.. episode 5 so far..

I'll have to watch Brave Story.. haven't yet.


----------



## razaron (Mar 27, 2011)

The episode where they practice for a play is amusing.

The manga is also amusing. What with the way every female goes weak in the legs for the protagonist.

Also ninja lolicon.


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 28, 2011)

djisas said:


> Black lagoon 4 subbed...
> Rock has elaborated a very complex plan involving mafia, triads, russians, americans, the Lagoon and even the church, everything for capturing Roberta...
> 
> That was quite the episode, not much bloodlust like the previous episode but it moved faster and more interestingly...
> ...


I just watched 3rd ova, cant wait to catch 4. amazing that 3rd all that action, thats the way an anime must be! 
note: why cowboy bebop didnt have any other film or ovas???


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 28, 2011)

A lot of anime would be ending this week now LOL


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> I just watched 3rd ova, cant wait to catch 4. amazing that 3rd all that action, thats the way an anime must be!
> note: why cowboy bebop didnt have any other film or ovas???



Because of what happened to the main character at the end. Just a movie and the series is all we get.


----------



## djisas (Mar 28, 2011)

Letter bee is over, DB kai is over, Bakuman and star driver to end this week, horou musoku and fractale to end too and a few others...
spring will bring some interesting anime over...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## razaron (Mar 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> http://img4.sankakustatic.com/wp-content/gallery/cache/95163__468x_tsubomi-mami-cosplay.jpg



Will be movie of the year...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 29, 2011)

She's great in giving head.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Spring 2011 schedule

Fansubs *usually* take 12-24 hours for subs, so add that amount of time to the time they air in that schedule to get the usual "release time" for subbed versions.

The dates are shown there too, although the Preview would be a better guide for that since it's in "which gets released first" order. The schedule is just for what days they air.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 2, 2011)

Currently downloading Hellsing (Not the ultimate version) from AnimePLUS now, anyone know what I should expect? , I am in the mood for dark and violent so I hope this delivers hehe.


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

Hellsing is aight but ultimate is awesome. 
Now that that's out of the way, expect lots of violence, general bad-assery and lots of violence.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> Hellsing is aight but ultimate is awesome.
> Now that that's out of the way, expect lots of violence, general bad-assery and lots of violence.



Yeah but its a shame that none of use know when the next OVA is going to be release if at all  

the spring linup looks good  and the rest of this year seems to have some crackers too http://countdown.mandragon.info/confirmed.html (Fate/Zero)

MAL profile http://myanimelist.net/profile/EternalChaos


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, the last ova is take their sweet ass time to get out.. I'm waiting for it before I get it... Damn things!

Ec, I don't think I have you on the op.. Do I? celly is hard to read that table..


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the last ova is take their sweet ass time to get out.. I'm waiting for it before I get it... Damn things!
> 
> Ec, I don't think I have you on the op.. Do I? celly is hard to read that table..



No you dont just take it from my MAL

I did some checking on hellsing and it seem that the next ova maybe out 2011.06.22 http://i.imgur.com/hemMX.jpg


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2011)

Eternalchaos said:


> No you dont just take it from my MAL
> 
> I did some checking on hellsing and it seem that the next ova maybe out 2011.06.22 http://i.imgur.com/hemMX.jpg



I'll grab the stuff tomorrow when I'm able to do more surfing..

Man... June can't get here any faster!!


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

The mangaka of warau kangofu is female.
I love this world


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2011)

Started Highschool of the Dead. Story setting is nice, but I don't get all the fanservices. Could have  been a great anime if they focused more on character development (and perhaps their slow slide to insanity) and kept cut down all those fanservice, but right now its only rated as "good" from me. Its still a cut above your bog standard ecchi stuff though, like Rosario+Vampire.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> The mangaka of warau kangofu is female.
> I love this world




There's a lot of female mangaka there actually. D.Grayman for example, as well as Sekirei...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 2, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> There's a lot of female mangaka there actually.



Fullmetal Alchemist's Hiromu Arakawa, Chobits and xxxHolic's Clamp, Kuroshitsuji's Yana Toboso etc.


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2011)

But they're all obvious. 
In other news the manga dorohedoro is excellent black comedy. It's gritty and violent but puts you in a "feel good" mood.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2011)

razaron said:


> But they're all obvious.
> In other news the manga dorohedoro is excellent black comedy. It's gritty and violent but puts you in a "feel good" mood.



Arakawa Under the Bridge's author is female, and that anime/manga is obviously romantic comedy. But then her other work is about Jesus and Buddha being roommates.


----------



## djisas (Apr 2, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Currently downloading Hellsing (Not the ultimate version) from AnimePLUS now, anyone know what I should expect? , I am in the mood for dark and violent so I hope this delivers hehe.



Shiki, Higurashi, elfen lied and of course Madoka...



Eternalchaos said:


> No you dont just take it from my MAL
> 
> I did some checking on hellsing and it seem that the next ova maybe out 2011.06.22 http://i.imgur.com/hemMX.jpg



I did to, and i dont see that happening, there are absolutely no official information on cd Japan which deals with official merchandising from japan, nothing on anidb or ANN, not even on amazon.jp... 

If none of this sources has anything about hellsing U, it wont happen this soon, it would be available for pré order already...


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 2, 2011)

Well the news was posted before the quake so they probably pushed it back http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=286964 (also has a trailer)


----------



## djisas (Apr 2, 2011)

So those news date from january, i find it weird that there's nothing to be found anywhere else...
So my guess is, it wont happen...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

razaron said:


> The mangaka of warau kangofu is female.
> I love this world



the voice actor for the japanese naruto.... is a woman.


the #1  anime in japan and cartoon in america have male leads (bart/naruto) and they're both voiced by chicks. loving the world more yet?


----------



## djisas (Apr 3, 2011)

Shinji hikari too, and so many others like goku for ex...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> Shiki, Higurashi, elfen lied and of course Madoka...



The original Evangelion series could get pretty dark and violent as well. Not quite as violent as something like Elfen Lied, and a different kind of dark, but the point still stands.

Another good dark anime is Texhnolyze.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 3, 2011)

Wile E said:


> The original Evangelion series could get pretty dark and violent as well. Not quite as violent as something like Elfen Lied, and a different kind of dark, but the point still stands.
> 
> Another good dark anime is Texhnolyze.



What would you say about ergo proxy?? The theme looks dark but doesn't look violent. Muahahah 666 thanks >:]


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 3, 2011)

randomflip said:


> What would you say about ergo proxy?? The theme looks dark but doesn't look violent. Muahahah 666 thanks >:]



I just recently watched it and thought it was good the story had alot of holes but I liked the animation style.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> Shinji hikari too, and so many others like goku for ex...



shinji too? i can believe that.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Apr 3, 2011)

randomflip said:


> What would you say about ergo proxy?? The theme looks dark but doesn't look violent. Muahahah 666 thanks >:]



yes, ergo proxy is as violent as the carebares /end sarcasm


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2011)

randomflip said:


> What would you say about ergo proxy?? The theme looks dark but doesn't look violent. Muahahah 666 thanks >:]



Not nearly as dark and violent at all. Still worth watching tho. Save it for when you don't have anything else you want to watch.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

Currently downloading the firs episodes of two Spring anime, Nichijou (Comedy, Slice of Life) and Dog Days (Action, Shounen, Supernatural).

There's also one for X-Men, and new eps for Fairy Tail and Beelzebub (both deemed as the "successors" of Naruto, Bleach and One Piece) the other "successor" was supposed to be Nurarihyon no Mago but they made it have a "first" season; the second is supposed to be ending in ? episodes lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 3, 2011)

I WANT GINTAMA NOW! xD


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

The UK now has a legal streaming service for anime.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2011)

Uhhh, its dated April 1st...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Uhhh, its dated April 1st...



I doubt a website that tries very hard to differentiate itself from Sankaku Complex and is always serious like ANN would go for an April Fool's Joke. 

Here's the website of Kaze SAS, ANN's partner with the website and obviously the service.


----------



## djisas (Apr 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> shinji too? i can believe that.



How about 	Himura Kenshin from rurouni kenshi, he's a she too...



entropy13 said:


> Currently downloading the firs episodes of two Spring anime, Nichijou (Comedy, Slice of Life) and Dog Days (Action, Shounen, Supernatural).
> 
> There's also one for X-Men, and new eps for Fairy Tail and Beelzebub (both deemed as the "successors" of Naruto, Bleach and One Piece) the other "successor" was supposed to be Nurarihyon no Mago but they made it have a "first" season; the second is supposed to be ending in ? episodes lol



Let me warn you, gog days is the shit, no one is liking it or not many do...
You should take a look at tiger an bunny, its getting a massive approval and a very high score...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> How about 	Himura Kenshin from rurouni kenshi, he's a she too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean Dog Days lol

Anyway I got to watch Tiger and Bunny first anyway. Watched Nichijou first, then Bakuman, then Tiger and Bunny. I'm about to watch Dog Days.


----------



## djisas (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah dog days...
Ima gonna watch Nichijou latter...
I also have star driver to finish up latter too and a bunch of other stuff, Bakuman is at its last episode too i think...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not much of a difference between the two LOL

Tiger and Bunny = Real heroes, real danger, but the heroes are also in a "game"
Dog Days = The war is real...except it's a "war" game. 

LOL


----------



## djisas (Apr 3, 2011)

I havent watched TB yet, but i saw a trailer and i think the cg's used are really bad...
Ill watch the episode and check it out, also its a very "americanized" anime from what i hear...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just watched Star Driver's last ep, and I started a bit on my "continuation" idea that I made a roughly 150 word draft on my blog already with its first scene. lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2011)

Finished Index II, what do you guys think? I think there are too many characters out there, and its obvious that they are prepping for season 3.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

I need to watch Index.. I got it.. But.. Man, I need some time to watch anime.. that's not dubbed..


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> The UK now has a legal streaming service for anime.



I'm quoting myself to add that Tiger and Bunny would be the first Spring anime to be streamed, while the first "classic" anime would be Nurarihyon no Mago's first season.

http://www.uk-anime.net/newsitem/Tiger_and_Bunny_coming_to_Anime_on_Demand_in_the_UK.html


----------



## djisas (Apr 4, 2011)

Star driver last episode: Fabulous
Kore was zombie finalle was unexpectedly awesome, actually i believe it was a sort of a "final twist"... Oh and besides the already listed ova planed for june, they raised the second flag in the end, and certainly there's plenty material for that...
Bakuman ended more or less within expectations but with a little surprise in the end maybe, nothing "fabulous" though...

Still wrapping up winter season...
Tomorrow starts spring for me...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hanasaku Iroha seems really good.

I think you can make non-anime fan into one with this anime.. especially girls.


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 4, 2011)

Hanasaku Iroha is exception both visually and sonically which is rare for a non-OVA anime series. Its a high budget production for sure, hopefully the quality will stay consistent for the whole season. 

For the first EP, the story seems very good and have great potential. Instead of cheesy fantasy life of only happiness, this is believable and hopefully brings out some interesting character development.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there any way to play anime with FLAC audio through PS3 media server?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Is there any way to play anime with FLAC audio through PS3 media server?



sell PS3, buy a HTPC? XD


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 5, 2011)

I probably build one next year... but i'm not going to sell this PS3!


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 5, 2011)

On the topic of PS3 media server and PS3, Can you actually watch 1920x1080 mkv's with embedded subs properly?
I use PMS with the 360 but i have to scale to 1280x720 via PMS settings or it stutters, its not my rig or net because the buffer on the pc is full and everything is hardwired so no issue there either.

I been debating getting a PS3 or HTPC for my room to pipe content from my pc-tv, all i need is something that works well with your typical anime release formats softsubs and .mkv etc.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> On the topic of PS3 media server and PS3, Can you actually watch 1920x1080 mkv's with embedded subs properly?
> I use PMS with the 360 but i have to scale to 1280x720 via PMS settings or it stutters, its not my rig or net because the buffer on the pc is full and everything is hardwired so no issue there either.
> 
> I been debating getting a PS3 or HTPC for my room to pipe content from my pc-tv, all i need is something that works well with your typical anime release formats softsubs and .mkv etc.



my housemate cant make it work either, heaps of stuttering and/or poor video quality no matter what he does.

PS3 media server just seems to be pretty crappy, PS3's arent that great for media sharing/anime watching imo. they hate subtitles.


considering that you can make a hardware accelerated PC that can play 1080p MKV's out of a sempron single core and a radeon 4200 onboard and 2GB of ram (win7), its not expensive.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my housemate cant make it work either, heaps of stuttering and/or poor video quality no matter what he does.
> 
> PS3 media server just seems to be pretty crappy, PS3's arent that great for media sharing/anime watching imo. they hate subtitles.
> 
> ...



That's what im thinking in one of those pretty Silverstone cases , or one of those zotac mini pc's if they can handle it ?

I wasn't sure if the ps3 was better or worse then the 360 at media playback, glad i didn't waste the money to find out as there sure isn't anything else to do with a ps3


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 5, 2011)

I only have problems with anime+FLAC audio and very old anime files.

Since i watch anime from my bed, i haven't noticed any degrade in quality.


----------



## razaron (Apr 5, 2011)

Earlier today Gintama' was announced anime of the year, all years. 
-Source: The Goddamn Batman.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Is there any way to play anime with FLAC audio through PS3 media server?



Yeah, it should do it by default. Or you might have to check the DTS/Flac to LPCM remux checkbox under common encoder settings.


Batou1986 said:


> On the topic of PS3 media server and PS3, Can you actually watch 1920x1080 mkv's with embedded subs properly?
> I use PMS with the 360 but i have to scale to 1280x720 via PMS settings or it stutters, its not my rig or net because the buffer on the pc is full and everything is hardwired so no issue there either.
> 
> I been debating getting a PS3 or HTPC for my room to pipe content from my pc-tv, all i need is something that works well with your typical anime release formats softsubs and .mkv etc.





Mussels said:


> my housemate cant make it work either, heaps of stuttering and/or poor video quality no matter what he does.
> 
> PS3 media server just seems to be pretty crappy, PS3's arent that great for media sharing/anime watching imo. they hate subtitles.
> 
> ...


It's most likely a bug. First, for the best subtitle playback, install CCCP and AviSynth and use AviSynth/Mencoder in PS3MS. Second, limit your bandwidth in common transcode settings to 200 for Gb networks, 100 for 100Mb, or around 50 for strong wireless.

The other reason it will stutter is a Java memory error. That's also easy to fix. You need to launch PS3MS with a bat file that tells java to use more memory, instead of the exe.

Copy this into a text editor and save this as a .bat file:


```
@echo off
echo Java PS3 Media Server
echo ---------------------
echo In case of troubles with PMS.exe, this shell will launch ps3mediaserver in a more old fashioned way
echo You can try to reduce the Xmx parameter value if you keep getting "Cannot create Java virtual machine" errors...
echo Last word: You must have java installed ! http://www.java.com
echo ------------------------------------------------

start javaw -Xmx2048M -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -Dfile.encoding=UTF-8 -classpath update.jar;pms.jar;plugins/*;plugins net.pms.PMS
```

And HTPC's suck for watching subbed anime as well, unless you want to use a mouse and keyboard all the time. The remote interface and subtitle playback in Media Center sucks, and things like XBMC don't do styled subs properly on many titles.

There really is no one size fits all solution.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

razaron said:


> Earlier today Gintama' was announced anime of the year, all years.
> -Source: The Goddamn Batman.



I just grabbed Gintama.. I think I'll have to check it out.. lol


----------



## Gilletter (Apr 6, 2011)

So I finally got around to watching some One Piece... as much as I thought I would hate it, I took your guys advice... show kicks major ass, I'm on episode 322 right now--- been about 2 weeks of nothing but anime! Thanks again to who suggested it, I'm just too lazy to go back and read for who it was!!!


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2011)

razaron said:


> Earlier today Gintama' was announced anime of the year, all years.
> -Source: The Goddamn Batman.



Doesn't convince me...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> Doesn't convince me...



after seeing episode 1/2... I feel like I'm watching Bobobobo.... Yeah, that one..


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a serious recommendation for everyone!!
All ages and all genders safe, it a new and innovative project:
According to Anime!Anime!, The Agency of Cultural Affairs of Japan invested 214 million yen ($2.26 million) in "Young Animator Training Project" and entrusted the execution of the project to Japan Animation Creators Association (JaniCA). JaniCA will produce four original anime (23 min long with OP and ED sequences) in cooperation with four production studios by the end of next January. Young animators will receive on-the-job-trainings under the supervision of professional anime creators. The anime works are planned to be shown on TV or at anime events.

Young animators are generally trained while they work on in-between animations, but such opportunities are diminishing since anime producers have been outsourcing the process to China, South Korea, and South East Asian countries.

The previous Aso government had launched National Comprehensive Center of Media Arts project, commonly known as "The Anime Hall of Fame" last year and prepared a budget of 11.7 billion yen ($123 million). However, the current Hatoyama administration criticized that it's a waste of money and dropped it. JaniCa was one of the proposers of the project and has been lobbying for improvement of the environment of young animators.

Singapore Media Development Bureau has launched International Animation Fundation and will donate maximum $3.65 million per one anime work through the fund.

the titles of these 4 projects are as follows: Kizuna Ichigeki, Ojii-san no Lamp, Bannou Yasai Ninninman, Tansu Warashi.
And i should add that gg as already subbed all 4 projects of which i have watched 3 and they are simply fantastic, fresh and innovative...

Animelist source


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> I have a serious recommendation for everyone!!
> All ages and all genders safe, it a new and innovative project:
> According to Anime!Anime!, The Agency of Cultural Affairs of Japan invested 214 million yen ($2.26 million) in "Young Animator Training Project" and entrusted the execution of the project to Japan Animation Creators Association (JaniCA). JaniCA will produce four original anime (23 min long with OP and ED sequences) in cooperation with four production studios by the end of next January. Young animators will receive on-the-job-trainings under the supervision of professional anime creators. The anime works are planned to be shown on TV or at anime events.
> 
> ...



PM me them if you can..

I'll have to add that to the op.. It's something that can really help in the long run of things.


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2011)

done, dont miss anything...

Edit, just watched steins gate, ive been waiting for it for almost an year...
It is very fascinating and intriguing, it makes your brain actually do something while watching it, thinking...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, no.. Brain thinking.. Not good!

Now, bleach.. has it finished it's "downtime"? Or do I need to wait for fillers to end?


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2011)

Rukia said they gonna do a new story next week, dunno if its filler arc or they are starting the new manga arc...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> And HTPC's suck for watching subbed anime as well, unless you want to use a mouse and keyboard all the time. The remote interface and subtitle playback in Media Center sucks, and things like XBMC don't do styled subs properly on many titles.
> 
> There really is no one size fits all solution.



i just use a playlist in MPC-HC, and my universal remote to a USB receiver... play, pause, next rewind etc... what more do i need? gives me just as much control as any PS3 does.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Finished Infinite Stratos. Its not as bad as what most people think. Story is of course not that great, but it depends on what you see the series as. I see it as a enjoyable "watch this over breakfast" kind of anime, along the lines of School Rumble. If you compare it with your average robot anime (Macross etc.) obviously its junk, but if you compare it with your average harem story (can't think of a good example here) its slightly above average imo.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 6, 2011)

Watching Hanasaku Iroha right now. Not really my cup of tea, but I'll watch this while drinking a cup of tea (well actually they come in bottles now over here lol, "cold" green tea and not "iced tea", although we do have tea from Taiwan...)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i just use a playlist in MPC-HC, and my universal remote to a USB receiver... play, pause, next rewind etc... what more do i need? gives me just as much control as any PS3 does.



I can browse my entire library from the remote on my PS3. No need to build a playlist.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Finished Infinite Stratos. Its not as bad as what most people think. Story is of course not that great, but it depends on what you see the series as. I see it as a enjoyable "watch this over breakfast" kind of anime, along the lines of School Rumble. If you compare it with your average robot anime (Macross etc.) obviously its junk, but if you compare it with your average harem story (can't think of a good example here) its slightly above average imo.



You know I'm on episode 10 Infinite Stratos and it's just another harem with a different setting. It took me all these years to finally get pretty tired of the "idiot goes to all girl school and the women want him but he's woefully dense lolol" storyline. SO many anime do it too! I just started watching Freezing (don't judge!) and it's essentially the SAME formula. In Freezing the main character is a complete and utter dolt though, so much so that I only watch for the fan service (which there is a TON of). How many times can you use the same plot Japan? HOW MANY??? 

Sorry for the mini-rant, it's just very annoying. Some very good "original" anime I have watched recently: Time of Eve, Pale Cocoon, Kurozuka, Sword of the Stranger (movie), Nyan Koi (hilarious!), Angel Beats, and several others I can't remember currently because I'm at work. I've been watching anime for quite some time, though, so I have a lot of stuff I've seen. I haven't updated it in a LONG time but here's myanimelist: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Thassodar


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2011)

2 or 3 times each season...
With so much better to watch why do you loose time with them??

I didnt watch IS or freezing, i knew what it was all about from the start...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> You know I'm on episode 10 Infinite Stratos and it's just another harem with a different setting. It took me all these years to finally get pretty tired of the "idiot goes to all girl school and the women want him but he's woefully dense lolol" storyline. SO many anime do it too! I just started watching Freezing (don't judge!) and it's essentially the SAME formula. In Freezing the main character is a complete and utter dolt though, so much so that I only watch for the fan service (which there is a TON of). How many times can you use the same plot Japan? HOW MANY???



Well, all harem follows the same plotline, with slightly different setting. I am sucker for "your average idiot" characters, so I can stand those anime. Examples include Shinonono Tabane from IS, Akihisa Yoshii from Baka Test, the ever so famous Mikuru etc. I don't like a ton of fanservice though (for example Highschool of the Dead), slight touch is enough (Code Geass).


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2011)

I suppose you watched the greatest title in the genre: Love Hina and i supose Negima works too, although is a lil better than the norm...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> I suppose you watched the greatest title in the genre: Love Hina and i supose Negima works too, although is a lil better than the norm...



Haven't watched Love Hina yet, Negima is on my list though. I would also like to clarify that I don't particularly enjoy the harem genre, just that there are plenty of characters that I find funny and enjoyable to watch are mostly found in the harem genre.


----------



## djisas (Apr 6, 2011)

You should take a look at love hina then, it has a fantastic row of characters with a variety of personalities...


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> I suppose you watched the greatest title in the genre: Love Hina and i supose Negima works too, although is a lil better than the norm...



I've READ Love Hina, never watched the anime. I loved the manga to death but that was in my high school years (6+ years ago). I've heard the anime doesn't compare though. Negima the manga was great! I watched a couple of episodes of the anime and they changed some major plot items sooooo much and the english dub was soooo bad (I'm one of those guys ) I haven't picked it up since. I only got through about 3 of the manga though, but they were very good.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> You should take a look at love hina then, it has a fantastic row of characters with a variety of personalities...



Fair enough, but I have a lot of anime queued up  Still waiting for Madoka's last episode :/


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> Doesn't convince me...



Gintama is wicked...

I haven't missed any EPs.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> You should take a look at love hina then, it has a fantastic row of characters with a variety of personalities...


 
I liked Ai Yori Aoshi (think it might be called Bluer Than Indigo in the US) way better than Love Hina.


----------



## djisas (Apr 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Fair enough, but I have a lot of anime queued up  Still waiting for Madoka's last episode :/


Shaft wishes to finish Madoka in April...
We can only wait...



Wile E said:


> I liked Ai Yori Aoshi (think it might be called Bluer Than Indigo in the US) way better than Love Hina.



Hmm, i watched both Ai yori, cant agree it being better than love hina, it might be more romantic or something, but I liked Love Hina's characters more and the comedy is a lot better...

Edit: Tiger and Bunny, i am disappoint...
What with the shitty cgs and shitty hero looks...
It reminds me of Karas, it is somehow similar to this one, but that one was a whole lot better...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2011)

djisas said:


> Shaft wishes to finish Madoka in April...
> We can only wait...
> 
> 
> ...



Quite the opposite for me. I found the characters and comedy much better in Ai yori, and also liked that they threw a little more tragedy into it, to give a broader range of emotions.


----------



## djisas (Apr 7, 2011)

Leaving the harem behind, lets move on to better things...

Just watched the last part of the "Young Animator Training Project" Super Veggie Torracman, i have to say it was a very nice story, the animation was nice too, this kind of stuff should work well with kids...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 7, 2011)

Mrs. just came back birthday shopping for my daughter with a surprise for me. She bought me the Evangelion 2.22 BD.

Speaking of anime on BD: This is exactly why I will stick with my DVD release of FLCL: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DMIIPA/?tag=tec06d-20

Look at the user submitted screenshots and their notes.

It actually looks worse than the dvds in some spots and comes with no extras. Just not acceptable in this day and age. People are so desperate to have anime on BD tho, that people will still buy garbage releases like this. They could've at least fine tuned the upscale (to be fair, it wasn't done in house. Wish it was tho, as Funi has finally perfected their upscale process) and gave us some extras of some sort. Strangly, the iTunes upscales actually use a different source than the BD's and look better, but obviously lack on the audio and compatibility aspects.

Hmmm, I wonder if anybody has de-DRMed the iTunes version? I could easily a hybrid version of the BD soundtrack and subtitles, with the iTunes video if it was available.


----------



## razaron (Apr 7, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Mrs. just came back birthday shopping for my daughter with a surprise for me. She bought me the Evangelion 2.22 BD.



Your wife is awesome.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> You know I'm on episode 10 Infinite Stratos and it's just another harem with a different setting. It took me all these years to finally get pretty tired of the "idiot goes to all girl school and the women want him but he's woefully dense lolol" storyline. SO many anime do it too! I just started watching Freezing (don't judge!) and it's essentially the SAME formula. In Freezing the main character is a complete and utter dolt though, so much so that I only watch for the fan service (which there is a TON of). How many times can you use the same plot Japan? HOW MANY???
> 
> Sorry for the mini-rant, it's just very annoying. Some very good "original" anime I have watched recently: Time of Eve, Pale Cocoon, Kurozuka, Sword of the Stranger (movie), Nyan Koi (hilarious!), Angel Beats, and several others I can't remember currently because I'm at work. I've been watching anime for quite some time, though, so I have a lot of stuff I've seen. I haven't updated it in a LONG time but here's myanimelist: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Thassodar



Freezing is Korean. It's from a manhwa. 

They deviated a bit with the anime though. There's more blood spraying around in the anime 

I watched Love Hina dubbed (local TV). That's a decade ago LOL


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Freezing is Korean. It's from a manhwa.
> 
> They deviated a bit with the anime though. There's more blood spraying around in the anime
> 
> I watched Love Hina dubbed (local TV). That's a decade ago LOL



Really? So was it animated there or are they speaking Korean and I never noticed?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> Really? So was it animated there or are they speaking Korean and I never noticed?



The plot is essentially Korean, since Koreans made it (they're a two-man team, one story writer and one for the art). The only change the Japanese made (obviously) is that it's in Japanese and there are more deaths and blood shown.



Cold Storm said:


> Oh, no.. Brain thinking.. Not good!
> 
> Now, bleach.. has it finished it's "downtime"? Or do I need to wait for fillers to end?



I see there's an episode 316 out. Is that a new Bleach ep then? LOL


----------



## djisas (Apr 7, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Mrs. just came back birthday shopping for my daughter with a surprise for me. She bought me the Evangelion 2.22 BD.
> 
> Speaking of anime on BD: This is exactly why I will stick with my DVD release of FLCL: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DMIIPA/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> ...



Im waiting for my 2.22 copy to arrive too...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just got back from the first day of a convention, and bought these (saving 45% on each too lol):


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 8, 2011)

I am so disappointed in Merry's ending, they build up everything but decided to throw everything in the bin last ep. Its so stupid that its painful to watch. The first half of the series was pretty good then they just totally stopped trying.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 8, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> I am so disappointed in Merry's ending, they build up everything but decided to throw everything in the bin last ep. Its so stupid that its painful to watch. The first half of the series was pretty good then they just totally stopped trying.



Sounds like the ending to Welcome to the N.H.K. Soooooo disappointing.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just watched the end of Freezing...well that was a lot of scenes at the beginning you don't see in the manga LOL


----------



## Zyon (Apr 9, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Just watched the end of Freezing...well that was a lot of scenes at the beginning you don't see in the manga LOL



Indeed, sometimes I don't like the idea how the anime adds/changes features in the manga version, for whatever purpose.

PS: Being a latecomer here I don't fancy reading all 295 pages but, anyone fancy mahjong and related anime/manga like Saki or Akagi?

EDIT: 296, D'oh!


----------



## djisas (Apr 9, 2011)

No!!
Not that i remember...
Need moar Saki...


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> No!!
> Not that i remember...
> Need moar Saki...



sakye?


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Apr 9, 2011)

@entropy13 I think I saw a OreImo nendoroid for sale there (Ozine)... then it disappeared ~_~


----------



## razaron (Apr 9, 2011)

I had to force myself to stop watching Akagi because it was blasphemous of me to watch it without knowing how to play mahjong.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> sakye?



No... Saki


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 9, 2011)

We are almost at page 300 

Any good anime this season for me to put on "must watch" category?


----------



## Shihab (Apr 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> I had to force myself to stop watching Akagi because it was blasphemous of me to watch it without knowing how to play mahjong.



Same reason that made me drop Saki... Half through the third episode I was like, _ wth are these damned winds they keep talking about !!!! _


----------



## djisas (Apr 9, 2011)

Good comedies are: Nichijou, A-chanel and Maria Holic second season, the 3 are all good and different from each other, nichijou being the wackiest...
Hanasaku Iroha is a fantastic slice of life story...
Tiger and bunny is the "american" heroes show with ugly cgs, but ppl seem to love it for some reason...
And lastly, steins gate is a cyberpunk show full of mysteries time travel and secret organizations, good enough to put the brain to work...

For now its the best stuff...


----------



## razaron (Apr 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Any good anime this season for me to put on "must watch" category?



Nichijou. Maybe Gintama' if you liked the first series. 
Steins gate is also supposed to be good although I am yet to watch it.



Shihabyooo said:


> Same reason that made me drop Saki... Half through the third episode I was like, _ wth are these damned winds they keep talking about !!!! _



I stopped watching Saki because it lacked yuri. 
Akagi on the other hand was amazing. I grew chest hair on my nails, it was just that manly of a show.


----------



## djisas (Apr 9, 2011)

Id like to add another good comedy i just watched: Dororon Enma-kun: Meeramera 

with a 70's feel and little spicy to spice things a little, the characters are fun and the choice of cast is good, this will be a great comedy im sure...
This anime is also a remake of Dororon Enma-kun that aired in the middle 70's, that also explains the look of this new version but with fresh animation and coloring... 
There was also an ova Kikoushi Enma that i watched and was really good...
The image bellow tells what you might expect...


----------



## razaron (Apr 9, 2011)

I tend to ignore weird names. I ought to stop.


----------



## Zyon (Apr 9, 2011)

If all else fails, go back to Naruto/Bleach/One Piece.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 10, 2011)

djisas said:


> , steins gate is a cyberpunk show full of mysteries time travel and secret organizations, good enough to put the brain to work...



If you have watched Chaos;Head it takes place one year after that story


----------



## djisas (Apr 10, 2011)

I did...
Not so fantastic anime, still wasn't half bad though...


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 10, 2011)

Just started watching Bartender and Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls. Bartender is very unique, it rolls out kind of like a live action play with asides and everything. Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls has a different direction with the art style, it kind of reminds me of Tenjou Tenge but without EXTREME MUSCLES everywhere. There's a good smattering of comedy in it, too. I recommend both thusfar, I'm only on episode 3 of Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls though.


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 10, 2011)

finished Bakuman 23 ep, can wait for more i will start reading the manga.long time i didnt watch an anime so well done. till now is getting my 100% attention. even being a battle shounen anime watcher, Bakuman is over many series and is intense with no need of fights.
it really gets one into the mangakas world and manga and anime are produced. no wonder how that story gets every single anime/manga fan caught.


----------



## djisas (Apr 10, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> Just started watching Bartender and Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls. Bartender is very unique, it rolls out kind of like a live action play with asides and everything. Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls has a different direction with the art style, it kind of reminds me of Tenjou Tenge but without EXTREME MUSCLES everywhere. There's a good smattering of comedy in it, too. I recommend both thusfar, I'm only on episode 3 of Hyakka Ryouran Samurai Girls though.



I watched hyakka Ryouran for the plot...
And tenjou tenge for the action...

I has good news by the way...



> The official website of the Puella Magi Madoka Magica television anime series announced on Sunday that the anime will resume with its 11th and 12th episodes — the final scheduled episodes — on April 21. The anime's final two television episodes had been pre-empted out of "self-restraint" in the aftermath of the Great Eastern Japan Earthquake (Higashi Nihon Daishinsai) disaster, and then delayed temporarily.
> 
> The MBS television station in the Kansai area will run the 11th and 12th episodes back-to-back on Thursday, April 21 at 26:40 (effectively Friday, April 22 at 2:40 a.m.) The TBS television station in Tokyo's Kanto area will run the 10th, 11th, and 12th episodes on Thursday, April 21 at 27:00 (Friday, April 22 at 3:00 a.m.) TBS had preempted its airing of the 10th episode due to its news coverage of the earthquake. CBC in central Japan will also air the last three episodes on Sunday, April 24 at 26:45 (Monday, April 25 at 2:45 a.m.).


----------



## Zyon (Apr 10, 2011)

For lovers of awkward moments, try School Rumble 1+2 (heard 3 will come out soon enough too).


----------



## razaron (Apr 10, 2011)

Third series consists of 2 OVA's. It's already out (came out 2008).


----------



## Zyon (Apr 10, 2011)

I must be living in the past then lol, say anyone still care about the classic ones like Doraemon, Hello Kitty and Crayon Shin-Chan?


----------



## djisas (Apr 10, 2011)

Shin-chan is horrible, i could never withstand watching an episode with those horrible drawing made by a 2yo kid, and they dare call it anime...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 10, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Indeed, sometimes I don't like the idea how the anime adds/changes features in the manga version, for whatever purpose.



The change is that they showed how she lost her two arms, both of which would be spinning away from her and squirting blood. While blood would be spraying from her shoulders, and there would be a pool of blood once she lands on the floor. The manga wasn't that explicit in depicting the fight at that point.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2011)

The Sacred Blacksmith... Man, that was to DAMN SHORT... the last two episodes just where put together where it could of been more.. Show those other guys and boom, the series is over.. Dang it..

/rant


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 10, 2011)

i dunno if anyone that has watched Clannad has seen this AMV from ChangitoLoko, he made of Clannad i think it's well made and fits the soon good ^^;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n4b42vZ124


and i like Clannad and i was randomly stuffing around on youtube bcs i was bored somedays ago and bump'd in to it ^^


----------



## razaron (Apr 10, 2011)

Ishihara was re-elected. yay.


----------



## Shihab (Apr 10, 2011)

Gintama; Is it worth it ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Gintama; Is it worth it ?



Yes


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 10, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Gintama; Is it worth it ?



No.


----------



## djisas (Apr 10, 2011)

I wouldn't watch it...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dog Days is turning out to be a great series. It's FUN to watch, not just funny and "fanservicey." LOL 

If only that's how we do wars too, maybe our world would be a bit more fun as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2011)

Entropy.. I do want Dog Days!

As for Gintama... I've watched 3 and really don't want to go anymore into it.. But, I do have more, and I mean more to see.. So, might try some more of it..


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 10, 2011)

I watch Gintama... It absolutely worths it. I like mindless joke .


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 11, 2011)

Dog Days sound a bit like Zero no Tsukaima.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 11, 2011)

djisas said:


> Shin-chan is horrible, i could never withstand watching an episode with those horrible drawing made by a 2yo kid, and they dare call it anime...



I don't care for Shin-chan either myself, but as far as different art styles go Kaiba is one of my top ten favorite anime and it looks like something from a Disney movie almost. Highly recommend Kaiba.


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> The Sacred Blacksmith... Man, that was to DAMN SHORT... the last two episodes just where put together where it could of been more.. Show those other guys and boom, the series is over.. Dang it..
> 
> /rant



agreed, it left me a sour taste:shadedshu


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Gintama; Is it worth it ?


Absolutely YES!!! if you enjoy fun, so Gintama is.... FUN. Everytime i want to relax from other series i watch Gintama.


----------



## morpha (Apr 11, 2011)

So I went to a convention on saturday. Got to talk to both the Japanese and English voice actresses for Asuka (Evangelion ) and Matt Greenfield (English Director), Mike McFarland (Something to do with 1.11 and 2.22). 

Got a signed boxset of Evangelion Platinum Edition and a movie poster for 2.22. The poster looks great and I will get it Framed,.. After I have Spike Spencer (Shinji Ikari) sign it in August at another convention.

After the convention I went to a concert and saw the Cherry Poppin Daddies (swing band) play. That was awesome.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice.

Speaking of Evangelion, when is the third movie due out?


----------



## djisas (Apr 11, 2011)

Next year with luck...
No dates as of yet...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 11, 2011)

djisas said:


> Id like to add another good comedy i just watched: Dororon Enma-kun: Meeramera
> 
> with a 70's feel and little spicy to spice things a little, the characters are fun and the choice of cast is good, this will be a great comedy im sure...
> This anime is also a remake of Dororon Enma-kun that aired in the middle 70's, that also explains the look of this new version but with fresh animation and coloring...
> ...



The OVAs are actually really good! 

I just watched it last night...


----------



## djisas (Apr 11, 2011)

So out of the new crop of anime:
Tiger and bunny 2 was a little better this week, hanasaku iroha is probably the best and most serious of the season, great characters and nice growth in just 2 episodes...

Lotte no Omocha! with rie kugimiya doing what she does best personifying a loli tsundere, lots of fun and good character, if you into loli and good comedy...

Yondemasuyo, Azazel-san (TV) this one is a blast, crude and mature humor, those who watched the ova (probably no one here) already know what this anime is capable of, you'll only understand if you see it...

Nichijou is a wacky comedy with nice characters, second episode was quite fun as well...

A-chanel is another highschool comedy, a little softer than nichijou, less absurd and more down to reality, the characters are the strong part of it, it quite enjoyable...

Maria†Holic Alive, you knows whats in if you watched first season, a lesbian girl with huge nosebleed constantly daydreaming, an "angelical" trap with an attitude, a cool cold maid also with an attitude, an then there's God with inexplicable skill's powers for her looks and above all else, great comedy, not to much "service" actually if it bothers some of you...

Sofuteni, tennis and ecchi but nothing naughty to see here, its all covered with something, the first episode was actually fun...

Henzemi, now this is more serious than any of the others, while the ova is borderline hentai with actual nudity, the amount of humor put into the series is the same crude and adult humor, lots of sexual jokes, heavy fan service but first episode didnt have actual nudity so far...
*Watch at you own risk...*

Steins Gate, it was already talked here, its a cyberpunk tittle, a rare genre, with lots of mystery in the first episode, lots of unanswered questions, an interesting cast of characters, animation quality feating the genre, this is an anime where thinking is actually required to enjoy it and understand, as it seems many of the first viewers where left scratching their heads after watching it...

There's Dororon Enma-kun: Meeramera mentioned above, it is quite good too if you feel like watching something different, more retro...

There's dogs days, something about dogs and cats in a sports war, some ecchi and some comedy, still dont know if its worth watching...

There's also some shounen ai tittle going which for obvious reasons i could care less about...  

There's A Thirty-Year Old`s Health and Physical Education, a tittle for 30yo virgins to learn about the pleasures of a 3d women, a pointless title with 60% of its content censored and not making any sense at all....

Oretachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai, this one is a little weird, it starts with an harem and then there are some weird situations here and there...


Spoiler











I think this is all for now, this week a few more littles are starting, like C, kaminomi 2, blue exorcist, deadman wonderlan, Aria the scarlet ammo, 	
Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko, and a few others...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 11, 2011)

Seitokai no Ichizon? Y/N?


----------



## djisas (Apr 11, 2011)

Heard its fun, but i skipped it after watching the first episode that was all talk between characters...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Seitokai no Ichizon? Y/N?



Yes. It would also be having a second season.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2011)

gundam unicorn 3 is out, BSS have released their BD rips.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2011)

YAYYY UNICORN!!!

Right...


----------



## djisas (Apr 12, 2011)

Buu more mecha crap...

Just watched the new bleach episode, its starts with a brand new cool op full with action and hints to the new story which look promising, a lot is happening in the first episode already and soul society is in chaos, even Kon found himself a hot looking naked mysterious chick and brought her home...

I dont think this is related with the manga's main story which more or less i know where it is at, but from the looks of it there's going to be a lot of action...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Boo more Bleach crap....


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Boo more Bleach crap....



Agree! I'll take an intelligent mech anime (hello Code Geass Season 1!) any day over more Bleach.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2011)

I still need to watch Unicorn. But, looks like I'll be watching the latest Bleach episode.

Good info Dj on the new series.


----------



## djisas (Apr 12, 2011)

Its for ppl looking into the new season but dunno where to start, at least half this season's anime is comedy...

New goods arrived today from the US:



Spoiler










The two movies






Edit: Fantastic Steins Gate episode 2, new characters and a lot of development and a "shocking" revelation arou8nd minute 7, it was actually fun...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)

Just watched bleach 317.. It was good.. Man, it does seem like it'll be a good arc..

Now, hopefully I'll turn on Gundam Unicorn tomorrow.. Need to watch Episode 3!!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got a new PC, my anime are intact though (as they're in my 500GB HDD). For the couple of days I didn't have a PC I was just streaming through my dad's laptop.


----------



## Zyon (Apr 13, 2011)

^
|
|
Anime Pirate! (Sarcasm, I dare say NO one in here ever done no illegal downloads)

Just got curious and looked through your anime list, how do you manage to be 'currently watching' 29 anime at the same time? Are you a 29-core CPU with 29 pairs of eyes?

(Audiences suddenly go quiet and start golfclapping at Zyon, clearly thinks his excuse of a joke suck)

Anyone watched Chrono Crusade before? Or Trinity Blood? The blood effect in Trinity Blood is nice.

(Off topic) Your new PC makes mine look like mud, maybe I'll stick to building cheap PCs with unlocked AMD instead /sob


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2011)

Long before, years ago, it was great...

I've an animelist too if you curious...

Although everyone's a pirate here, lots of us DO support the industry...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Just got curious and looked through your anime list, how do you manage to be 'currently watching' 29 anime at the same time? Are you a 29-core CPU with 29 pairs of eyes?



Most of them are airing, so I can watch just one episode per week per series, although admittedly I should put the others on-hold.


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2011)

True, we who watch ongoing anime must watch lots of anime at the same time to compensate weekly airings...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2011)

There, I've put King of Thorn, KissXSis (OVA), Shuffle! Memories and Natsu no Arashi 2nd season on hold. LOL


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2011)

I watched shuffle memories, only the last episode was good, the rest was a remake of the first, i am disappoint...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2011)

djisas said:


> I watched shuffle memories, only the last episode was good, the rest was a remake of the first, i am disappoint...



The first season is one of the very few anime I have in DVD. 

The others were Galaxy Angels, Onegai Teacher and Onegai Twins. My girlfriend have Trinity Blood and all the Full Metal Panic! series (1st Raid, Fumoffu, 2nd Mission).


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2011)

I watched all the galaxy angels too, all but the last one, galaxy angel 2 rune with different characters...

Trinity blood was quite good...

I liked onegai twins a little more than onegai teacher when i watched them and FMP was great...

In anime the only series i own are Escaflowne, evangelion and my treasure Saber Marionette J which includes 14 dvds...


----------



## razaron (Apr 13, 2011)

Shuffle. The anime that birthed the phrase "pulling a shuffle".
I've been on episode 19... for over 2 years.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)

djisas said:


> Long before, years ago, it was great...
> 
> I've an animelist too if you curious...
> 
> Although everyone's a pirate here, lots of us DO support the industry...



I like box sets... Yeah, we gotta love the industry.. Gotta love it..


----------



## Shihab (Apr 13, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> Agree! I'll take an intelligent mech anime (hello Code Geass Season 1!) any day over more Bleach.



+1 to that . 



Cold Storm said:


> I like box sets... Yeah, we gotta love the industry.. Gotta love it..



We all do. Mother earth doesn't though >_>

-Watched the 1st ep of Gintama. What's with the giant duck ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I like box sets... Yeah, we gotta love the industry.. Gotta love it..



i buy stuff its over priced and i ask why. but im a physical kind of guy. i have to be able to touch it or im not completely satisfied. not to mention the art thats usually included is awesome.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2011)

Seitokai no Ichizon is very heavy on the dialogue, and it has numerous references to the anime otaku subculture too. While I am enjoying it (haven't finished it yet), I would not recommend it to anyone who hates "Lucky Star style" anime.


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2011)

I loved Lucky star, but Seitokai didnt attract me much...

Im currently watching Aria the Natural, it's been on hold for ages after watching an unknown n of episodes...

Its very relaxing but not boring...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2011)

djisas said:


> I loved Lucky star, but Seitokai didnt attract me much...



Seitokai does not have the "energy" of Lucky Star, if you like Seitokai you should like Lucky Star but it cannot be applied the other way round.


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2011)

A good way to put it...
I do know that anime was actually popular when it aired, but only for more "veteran" fans i guess...


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 14, 2011)

guys take a look at this, this could be at least 70% true.




April 2011


06.04.2011 Supernatural The Animation - Episode 13-22 (Box 2) - OVA 
07.04.2011 Hyouge Mono - TV Series 
07.04.2011 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn - Episode 3 (Blu-ray, DVD) - OVA 
08.04.2011 Hen Zemi - TV Series 
09.04.2011 Sekai-ichi Hatsukoi - TV Series 
15.04.2011 Fairy Tail OVA - OVA 
15.04.2011 Seitokai Yakuindomo OVA - OVA 
16.04.2011 Detective Conan: Quarter of Silence - Movie 
22.04.2011 Armored Trooper Votoms: Alone Again - Blu-ray, DVD - OVA 
26.04.2011 Highschool of the Dead: Drifters of the Dead - OVA 
27.04.2011 Hyakka Ryouran OVA - Episode 6 - OVA 
27.04.2011 Sex Pistols - Episode 2 - OVA 
29.04.2011 Onigamiden - Movie 
29.04.2011 Toufu Kozou - Movie 
04.2011 30-sai no Hoken Taiiku - TV Series 
04.2011 A Channel - TV Series 
04.2011 Anohana - TV Series 
04.2011 Ao no Exorcist - TV Series 
04.2011 Appleseed XIII - TV Series 
04.2011 C - TV Series 
04.2011 Deadman Wonderland - TV Series 
04.2011 Fujilog - TV Series 
04.2011 Gintama (2011) - TV Series 
04.2011 Hana-Saku Iroha - TV Series 
04.2011 Hidan no Aria - TV Series 
04.2011 Honto ni Atta! Reibai-Sensei - TV Series 
04.2011 Hoshizora e Kakaru Hashi - TV Series 
04.2011 Lotte no Omocha! - TV Series 
04.2011 Maria Holic Alive - TV Series 
04.2011 Ore-tachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai - TV Series 
04.2011 Pretty Rhythm: Aurora Dream - TV Series 
04.2011 Queen's Blade: Utsukushiki Toushi-tachi - Episode 6 (Blu-ray, DVD) - OVA 
04.2011 Ring ni Kakero 1: Sekai Taikai-hen - TV Series 
04.2011 Seikon no Qwaser 2 - TV Series 
04.2011 Showa Monogatari - TV Series 
04.2011 Sket Dance - TV Series 
04.2011 The Moon: Tsuki ga Hoshii to Oujo-sama ga Naita - Movie 
04.2011 Tiger & Bunny - TV Series 
04.2011 X-Men - TV Series 
04.2011 Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal - TV Series 

May 2011


11.05.2011 Black Lagoon: Roberta's Blood Trail - Episode 5 (Blu-ray, DVD) - OVA 
28.05.2011 Buddha - Movie 
05.2011 Hoshi o Ou Kodomo - Movie 

June 2011


04.06.2011 Sengoku Basara Movie - Movie 
18.06.2011 Towa no Quon - Part 1 - Movie 
24.06.2011 Saiyuuki Gaiden - Episode 2 - OVA 

July 2011


02.07.2011 Fullmetal Alchemist: Milos no Sei-Naru Hoshi - Movie 
16.07.2011 Pokemon Movie 14 - Movie 
07.2011 Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 2 - TV Series 
07.2011 Blade - TV Series 
07.2011 Bunny Drop - TV Series 
07.2011 Dantalian no Shoka - TV Series 
07.2011 Ikoku Meiro no Croisee - TV Series 
07.2011 Nekogami Yaoyorozu - TV Series 
07.2011 No. 6 - TV Series 
07.2011 Nyanpire The Animation - TV Series 

August 2011


08.2011 Kuttsukiboshi - Part II - OVA 

September 2011


22.09.2011 Aa! Megami-sama! Itsumo Futari de - Episode 2 - OVA 
22.09.2011 Saiyuuki Gaiden - Episode 3 - OVA 

October 2011


10.2011 Bakuman. 2 - TV Series 
10.2011 Coppelion - TV Series 
10.2011 Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle - TV Series 
10.2011 Suite Precure Movie - Movie 

December 2011


12.2011 Friends: Mononoke Shima no Naki - Movie 

2011


2011 Arata Kangatari 
2011 Berserk - Movie 
2011 Broken Blade - Part 5 (Blu-ray, DVD) - Movie 
2011 Broken Blade - Part 6 (Blu-ray, DVD) - Movie 
2011 Carnival Phantasm - OVA 
2011 Da Hai - Movie 
2011 Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera - TV Series 
2011 Dragon Age - Movie 
2011 Fate/Zero - TV Series 
2011 Fireball Charming - TV Series 
2011 Hayate no Gotoku! Movie - Movie 
2011 Hellsing OVA - Episode 8 - OVA 
2011 Idolmaster (2011) 
2011 Iron Vendetta - Doujin 
2011 Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai 2 - TV Series 
2011 Kiss x Sis - Episode 5 - OVA 
2011 Kokuriko-Zaka Kara - Movie 
2011 Mayo Chiki! - TV Series 
2011 Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn - Episode 4 - OVA 
2011 Monsuno - TV Series 
2011 Mouretsu Pirates - TV Series 
2011 Negima! (2011) - OVA 
2011 Princess Knight (2010) - Movie 
2011 Sacred Seven - TV Series 
2011 Sakura Strasse 
2011 Shakugan no Shana 3 - TV Series 
2011 Tamayura - TV Series 
2011 ThunderCats (2011) - TV Series 
2011 Tibetan Dog - Movie 
2011 Valkyria Chronicles 3 OVA - OVA 
2011 Yume Miru Kikai - Movie 

February 2012


17.02.2012 Karigurashi no Arrietty - North America - Movie 

April 2012


04.2012 Train Hero - TV Series 

2012


2012 Deva Zan - Movie 
2012 Gaiking (2012) - Movie 
2012 Gatchaman 
2012 Resident Evil: Damnation - Movie 
2012 Space Pirate Captain Harlock (2012) - Movie 

N/A


N/A Ai no Kusabi (2011) - Cancelled (a.k.a. "on indefinite hold") - OVA 
N/A Alive: The Final Evolution - Cancelled - TV Series 
N/A Amagami: Risa Kamizaki - OVA 
N/A Appleseed Genesis - Cancelled 
N/A Baby Princess 3D Paradise 0 (Love) - OVA 
N/A Cencoroll 2 - Movie 
N/A Chinka - TV Series 
N/A Code Geass Gaiden: Boukoku no Akito 
N/A Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko - TV Series 
N/A Despera 
N/A Dullahan: The Inheritor of the Crescent Moon 
N/A Eden* 
N/A Enka Oudou Dai Shogun 
N/A Evangelion: 3.0 - Movie 
N/A Evangelion: 4.0 - Movie 
N/A Gakuen Hakkenden 
N/A Girls' Work 
N/A Gokicha!! Cockroach Girls - Web 
N/A Gothicmade - TV Series 
N/A Hajime no Ippo sequel - TV Series 
N/A Happy Kappy 
N/A Ichirin-sha - Movie 
N/A Iljimae 
N/A Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi - TV Series 
N/A Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi OVA - OVA 
N/A Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel - TV Series 
N/A Kaitou Tenshi Twin Angel OVA 2 - OVA 
N/A Kamisama Dolls 
N/A Katteni Kaizou - TV Series 
N/A Kiddy Grade 2 - Cancelled 
N/A Kihei Senki Legacies - TV Series 
N/A Kizumonogatari - OVA 
N/A Lone Wolf and Cub 
N/A Mahou Tsukai Haley no Speed Story - TV Series 
N/A Maihime Renpuuden - Rumored 
N/A Maji de Watashi ni Koishinasai! - TV Series 
N/A Mardock Scramble Movie 2 - Movie 
N/A Mardock Scramble Movie 3 - Movie 
N/A Mardock Scramble OVA - Cancelled - OVA 
N/A Minori Scramble! 
N/A Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Movie - Movie 
N/A Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn - Episode 5 - OVA 
N/A Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn - Episode 6 - OVA 
N/A Niji-Iro Hotaru: Eien no Natsu Yasumi 
N/A Ninja Ten Battles - Web 
N/A Nurarihyon no Mago 2 - TV Series 
N/A Out of Galaxy Koshika 
N/A Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt 2 - TV Series 
N/A Project MP - TV Series 
N/A Quartz 
N/A Racing Anime (Untitled) - TV Series 
N/A Ramen Angel Pretty Menma - Rumored 
N/A Remi la Boheme 
N/A Sanada Jyuu Yuushi 2 - TV Series 
N/A Shima Kousaku 
N/A Siberian Express 
N/A Stratos 4 (Untitled) 
N/A Sugar Dark 
N/A Sugar Town - TV Series 
N/A Tajomaru 
N/A Taketori Monogatari - Movie 
N/A Tales of Symphonia: The United World Episode - OVA 
N/A The Five Killers - TV Series 
N/A The Legend - TV Series 
N/A The Masque of the Black Death - (no updates since 2008) 
N/A Titan Rain - Cancelled - Movie 
N/A To Aru Hikuushi e no Tsuioku - Movie 
N/A Toei Robot Girls 
N/A Towa no Quon - Part 2 - Movie 
N/A Towa no Quon - Part 3 - Movie 
N/A Towa no Quon - Part 4 - Movie 
N/A Towa no Quon - Part 5 - Movie 
N/A Towa no Quon - Part 6 - Movie 
N/A Turd on the Run - Web 
N/A Usagigoya 
N/A Valkyrie Complex - TV Series 
N/A Vampire Hunter D (TV) - TV Series 
N/A VitaminX Addiction - OVA 
N/A Wish Angel: Tsubasa wa Chiisai Keredo 
N/A Yondemasuyo, Azazel-san. - TV Series 
N/A Yuruyuri Yuri - TV Series 
N/A Zan - Movie


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 14, 2011)

Finally managed to get back on track with anime again. I've been a bit busy at the Uni.

Any word on a 2nd season of Seitokai Yakuindomo?


Also besides Steins Gate is there any other anime worth watching for the fun/enjoyable factor?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

Did I just see Gundam Seed Movie? 

Looking forward to Fate/Zero and Appleseed XIII


----------



## djisas (Apr 14, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Finally managed to get back on track with anime again. I've been a bit busy at the Uni.
> 
> Any word on a 2nd season of Seitokai Yakuindomo?
> 
> ...



Hanasaku Iroha

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2253526&postcount=7418


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2011)

anyone knowns when the blu-ray release of Toradora! will get released? ^^;

there is also a OVA announced so i can't wait x:


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Finally managed to get back on track with anime again. I've been a bit busy at the Uni.
> 
> Any word on a 2nd season of Seitokai Yakuindomo?
> 
> ...



Dog Days. Also Nichijou for the lulz.


----------



## djisas (Apr 14, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> anyone knowns when the blu-ray release of Toradora! will get released? ^^;
> 
> there is also a OVA announced so i can't wait x:



No such thing as a toradora ova and no BD's for the coming months if they will ever be made...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Apr 14, 2011)

current crop of series I cycle thru on my htpc
cross game(If you haven't checked it out yet you really should), berserk, hunter x hunter, eva, fma:b
other favs incude gits, cowboy bebop, trigun, chobits, bubblegum crisis, armitage III, battle angel, fmp, ninja scroll(movie), akira, highlander vengence, vampire hunter d bloodlust, paprika, paranoia agent, serial experiment lain, elfen lied, girl who lept thru time, summer wars, perfect blue, nausica, memories, neo-tokyo


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> No such thing as a toradora ova and no BD's for the coming months if they will ever be made...



http://twitter.com/muhootsaver/status/45095611476881408


----------



## djisas (Apr 14, 2011)

then why there is nothing on the official channels??
Namely amazon.jp or CDJapan or even ANN who usually pick news quite fast...

The date seems to be 10th of april which already passed an no news about it furthermore it seems J.C.STAFF hasn't confirmed anything...

I stand for what i said until official news no Bds or OVA for the coming months...

When they are made they will be listed up 2 two months before release on cd-japan or maybe even earlier because they already have most of japan's releases for the year...
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/search3.html?q=toradora&media=&r=any&step=20&order=score


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> then why there is nothing on the official channels??
> Namely amazon.jp or CDJapan or even ANN who usually pick news quite fast...
> 
> The date seems to be 10th of april which already passed an no news about it furthermore it seems J.C.STAFF hasn't confirmed anything...
> ...



i dunno about that, even CDJapan haven't comfired to me yet about blu-ray release date, but still with all the things happening in japan right now, i can understand if it's delayed, with the tsunami, earthquakes and that ^^;


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> Hanasaku Iroha
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2253526&postcount=7418



It's neither fun nor enjoyable. Might as well watch one of the shows my mother loves watching. Just watched the 2nd ep. Depending on what happens next I'd drop this or not.


----------



## razaron (Apr 14, 2011)

Gintama will be back to normal next episode. The tower of babel must not be.


djisas said:


> then why there is nothing on the official channels??



You forgot to use ellipses in your typical abusive manner...


----------



## djisas (Apr 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's neither fun nor enjoyable. Might as well watch one of the shows my mother loves watching. Just watched the 2nd ep. Depending on what happens next I'd drop this or not.



But it is a good story...

For mindless fun:
Nichijou, A-chanel, Maria†Holic, Dororon Enma-kun, Yondemasuyo, Azazel-san, any of these is certain comedy...
Add lotte no omocha, if you dont mind loli's...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm....i looked up Hanasaku Iroha, Kampfer 2nd, Dog Days and Maria Holic. So far only Steins Gate, Hanasaku Iroha and Maria Holic are the ones to be seemingly good. 

Tiger & Bunny any good?


----------



## djisas (Apr 14, 2011)

If you like heroes shows, americanized anime...
Second episode was nice and i like the characters, cg's might be not so good, but overall it passes...


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 15, 2011)

uhmm! i feel being ignored!


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2011)

Its hard to simply ignore you when you put it like that...
I just have to say something...

I think watching to much Aria might brainwash me, i need to proceed with caution...

Im only still halfway season 2, so far so good, warm and fuzzy, calm and peaceful, boring without being dull, but its never enough...

Edit: this week is boring like hell, only steins gate and bleach on thursday, nothing else beside some other anime on mondays, tomorrow there will be a flood of fansubs including a couple new animes or so...

Keep an eye out for Ano Hi Mita Hana, brought to you by Toradora's staff...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

The list seems nice.. if it goes the way it's planned.. I'm just waiting on the FMA movie.. even though the "teaser" they showed a while back was old style version and look like crap.. IMHO..

As of being ignored.. It happens a lot here.. So, don't feel bad.. DJ's trying to catch up to my post record.. 

 Dj, none better then you.


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2011)

FMA movie only next year on bd, good luck waiting, it's not even listed yet...
The movie itself airs on July...

Your record is as good as mine...
Given enough time that is...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> FMA movie only next year on bd, good luck waiting, it's not even listed yet...
> The movie itself airs on July...
> 
> Your record is as good as mine...
> Given enough time that is...



I was looking at it threw this..




Spoiler






phobias23 said:


> guys take a look at this, this could be at least 70% true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







As for the title.. You most likely will.. Work keeps me to busy anymore to watch anime.. Girlfriend also.. Man, 9m and going.. 

Thinking about getting the FMA first movie on blu ray... but I'm fighting myself since Samurai 7 is cheap as well right now.. Hell, even Summer Wars is getting me to want to.. lol


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2011)

Last time i checked summer war was like 19$ on amazon...
Theres to much dirt cheap anime its hard to resist not buying lots...
I think i have only watched one or possible 2 Samurai 7 episodes, not sure but i think i did...


CS, this http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/index.html add on the first page, Nº1 source for everything anime made in Japan, specially to look up those BD release dates...

I think that list is mostly accurate from what i know, it'd be boring to check everything...

Edit: Just now gg a nutbladder released C: The Money of Soul, even i know absolutely nothing about it except its totally original and run on noitamina...

Underwater-commie released Denpa Onna, been waiting for this, its a sci fi tittle that i hope is good...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> Last time i checked summer war was like 19$ on amazon...
> Theres to much dirt cheap anime its hard to resist not buying lots...
> I think i have only watched one or possible 2 Samurai 7 episodes, not sure but i think i did...
> 
> ...




Hmm, Have to find some time to watch that.. the first two that you sent me to watch was pretty good.. 

I added cdjapan.. now bed time.. 2:30 comes quick.

Yeah, summer wars is $20.. Thinking about it.. but I really like Samurai 7..

Dang it.. Tsubasa reservoir chronicle for 32... blu-ray... dang it!


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2011)

2:30 you on my timezone...
Is it gmt 0 for you??


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> 2:30 you on my timezone...
> Is it gmt 0 for you??



utc-5 est

9:30pm right now...


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2011)

Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko is fantastic!!
SHAFT did it again, the character design is simply beautiful, i dare to say this anime has the best looks of the season, and an interesting story, lots of good comedy too...

Be careful, seeing these 2 pics, might cause permanent brain damage or might enter meltdown...



Spoiler












Also C, is as expected weird, but promising, so i recommend to at least check the first episode...


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko is fantastic!!
> SHAFT did it again, the character design is simply beautiful, i dare to say this anime has the best looks of the season, and an interesting story, lots of good comedy too...
> 
> Be careful, seeing these 2 pics, might cause permanent brain damage or might enter meltdown...
> ...


ga ga ga ga ga ga ga ga ga ga /......

i'll start this as soon as i am dome with Ranma 1/2


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 15, 2011)

Probably old news but...Gaiking Anyone??:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmPLiJgGASM


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just did a full system upgrade, spent 4h replacing hardware, cleaning up, installing windows and stuff, although there's still a lot of stuff to install, i have it ready for anime at least... 

Watched 4 new anime today before starting to mess with the pc...

Watched C which turns out to be an interesting concept and interesting characters...

Denpa onna was simply awesome, shaft did a great job and a very good first episode...

Ano hi Mita... short Anohana, it is also quite good, the story looks promising and characters are quite cool, so lets see if they keep up the good work...

Hidan no Aria, girls with guns, and boys too, a school where you MUST always be armed and terrorists trying to kill you first thing in the morning is just as normal as going to school every day, basically an anime where even girls are badass...

A-Chanel ep 2 confirms its a quality comedy without being crazy or weird...

Doronron Enma kun ep 2, as good as first episode, if you liked it you like this one too...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

Hidan No Aria.. sounds like it might be a good one.. Have to look it up later on.. 

Gotta pm me the system specs you went to!


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good "mechwarrior" style of anime? Not like gundam, those move too fast for me, I want something thats slower, much more tank like.

Thanks!


----------



## razaron (Apr 15, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> Does anyone know of a good "mechwarrior" style of anime? Not like gundam, those move too fast for me, I want something thats slower, much more tank like.
> 
> Thanks!


I can't think of any slow tank-like things but if you don't mind space ships check out Legend of the Galactic Heroes.


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> Does anyone know of a good "mechwarrior" style of anime? Not like gundam, those move too fast for me, I want something thats slower, much more tank like.
> 
> Thanks!



Reideen, im sure its exactly what you want...

Big slow moving mechs...
Fantastic music...


----------



## djisas (Apr 17, 2011)

Let me just say that Dead Man Wonderland first episode was epic!!

While i though initially character design was a little dull, instants latter the party begins, not only the animation was quite good, the music was fantastic in every moment...

Expect a lot of death in this anime, violence and all sort of bad things, Shiro looks fantastic, who, what is she??

It also seems according to manga readers, gore levels are off the roof and the anime is censored on heavier scenes, still some scenes are still quite crazy...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've read a few chapters of the manga.. and it got me quite depressed, so i stopped reading it...


----------



## human_error (Apr 18, 2011)

not sure if anyone's posted this yet but there's new Rurouni Kenshin anime coming out.


http://www.ggkthx.org/2011/04/18/new-rurouni-kenshin-anime/


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2011)

human_error said:


> not sure if anyone's posted this yet but there's new Rurouni Kenshin anime coming out.
> 
> 
> http://www.ggkthx.org/2011/04/18/new-rurouni-kenshin-anime/



you just made my day!


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-04-18/new-rurouni-kenshin-anime-green-lit

I seriously hate news with NO SOURCE LINK!


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 18, 2011)

Guys you should check this new anime "Ao no Exorcist" they have just released the first episode but I'm pretty sure that it's gonna be a great anime, reminded me of D.Gray Man.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Guys you should check this new anime "Ao no Exorcist" they have just released the first episode but I'm pretty sure that it's gonna be a great anime, reminded me of D.Gray Man.



from what i heard it will be good, been waiting on it.


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2011)

From what i heard its a typical shounen anime, deadman wonderland on the other hand has a lot more impact with its first episode and carnage...
But i have exorcist ready to watch and i will see if its really good or not...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-04-18/new-rurouni-kenshin-anime-green-lit
> 
> I seriously hate news with NO SOURCE LINK!



That was even better.. lol


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2011)

Hanasaku iroha 3rd episode was very good, it was fun filled this time, even some quality fanservice which might be something rare for this anime, some nice character development too, trully a quality story...

Ao no exorcist is truly a classic shounen anime, lets hope it keep a good pacing and doesnt drag, it does have potential...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 19, 2011)

I've only been able to watch Dog Days episode 3 and Beelzebub, so the other ones have to wait until I get home (currently on vacation lol).


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Anime is banned during vacation.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Anime is banned during vacation.



Then why would you call it a vacation?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Summer 2011 Lineup:


Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, Baka Test 2nd season, and Appleseed XIII!

Nothing else catches my eyes yet, but I need to finish the last season's Kore wa Zombie and Madoka Magica (whenever they finish airing it) first. Also, need to get rid of the damn exams first.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Then why would you call it a vacation?



Because watching anime is a stressful activity .


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Summer 2011 Lineup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hmm summer release looks a bit lacking i guess. The ones i might be following then will most likely be Baka 2 and Appleseed.  Though Blood seems interesting. I wonder if it will have connection to Blood+ ?


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Let me just say that Dead Man Wonderland first episode was epic!!
> 
> While i though initially character design was a little dull, instants latter the party begins, not only the animation was quite good, the music was fantastic in every moment...
> 
> ...



+1 dude im reading the manga and is awesome!! ill wait for some more eps to come out to watch it.


----------



## phobias23 (Apr 20, 2011)

human_error said:


> not sure if anyone's posted this yet but there's new Rurouni Kenshin anime coming out.
> 
> 
> http://www.ggkthx.org/2011/04/18/new-rurouni-kenshin-anime/



are you serious?? please some linkss!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> are you serious?? please some linkss!!!!






pay attention to how torrent/download links arent allowed


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 20, 2011)

Steins;Gate is so awesome. Its seriously interesting.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Steins;Gate is so awesome. Its seriously interesting.



ehhh.... yeah, but it could also just be loads of bullshit if they dont take it anywhere. it could easily lose its promise and fall on its ass if they arent careful with the plot/episode planning (read: destroyed by filler/ending)


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't even watched Steins;Gate yet and ep 3 is already out LOL

9 episodes of various series are still to be downloaded LOL


----------



## djisas (Apr 20, 2011)

Take a look at kamissama dolls from sumer season: http://www.animeorb.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?19265.last

I think it looks promising...

Natsume yujin-chou is a fantastic anime and its on its third season...
Baka to test is one of the best comedies ever made...
Keep an eye on Gainax, they gonna do Dantali no shoka, i know everything Gainax touches turns into gold, this title might be something interesting...
More blood is never to much, if it is better than Blood + and CLAMP doing characters, Im in...
Nuraryon, for those who watched the first season, it was entertaining, it seems the real deal starts with this second season...
J.C staff's title might be worth taking a look too, Kami-Sama no Memo-chou might be interesting...
Bones is producing Nº6, the premise looks interesting and the art good...

There will be some good OVAs to, related to anime we have already watch and some good movies, ghibli for ex has another movie in production, Negima, hayate no gotoku, sora otoshimono, the awaited FMA movie and even sengoku basara...
But this movies will only be available on disk starting december\January


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2011)

I gotta watch sengoku basara... I think I'll try tonight... I liked the first few episodes...

Yeah, I'm waiting, and waiting for FMA... I'll get it on pre-order as soon as it comes!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 20, 2011)

3 more episodes left to download and then I can watch now (unless there are new releases in nyaa right now lol)


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ehhh.... yeah, but it could also just be loads of bullshit if they dont take it anywhere. it could easily lose its promise and fall on its ass if they arent careful with the plot/episode planning (read: destroyed by filler/ending)



Yea, or it could get end like Merry last season. So many ideas, but dropped them all for a lame ending...


----------



## djisas (Apr 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta watch sengoku basara... I think I'll try tonight... I liked the first few episodes...
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting, and waiting for FMA... I'll get it on pre-order as soon as it comes!



Sure with luck by 2012 xmas, just look at evangelion, it aired on june 2009 and only last month it got an US version, UK version will have to wait for may...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Sure with luck by 2012 xmas, just look at evangelion, it aired on june 2009 and only last month it got an US version, UK version will have to wait for may...



Just like I'm waiting for Hellsing Ultimate to get done so I can buy the set... That's going on for when... lol.. Yeah, I know it's going to be.. Maybe not so much with FMA due to the fact that they can "kiddy" it...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Preliminary judgements on the shows whose first episode I've just finished watching:
Hidan no Aria - exciting
Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko - promising
Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai - boring


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 20, 2011)

So far i am liking Steins Gate quite a lot but as Mussels said they better be careful because anime based on the time concept (generally any movie all together) can fall short really fast because they confuse and loose track of what they are doing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> pay attention to how torrent/download links aren't allowed



That's very true. OP has BIG LETTERS stating that fact.. I don't have a problem with someone saying "pm me"... as long as it doesn't give anything it's not suppose to... I have no problem with the infraction, or closing of the thread if not used right.. Hell, I'll close it myself if people feel it's needed to do that sort of thing..


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 21, 2011)

Madoka Magica finishing today? Or so I heard from 2ch


----------



## djisas (Apr 21, 2011)

Its programed that way, Japan is stopping to watch Madoka...
Actually, im starting to see the mbs raws...
Edit: gg just released ep 11-12 and the site is out of commission already, that and 3 other releases today, the server is melting...

New edit: Shaft did a fantastic work with Madoka and redefined the genre and set the standard very high, it will be probably a while before another story of this level is created, but im sure for Shaft, that wont be much of a problem...
I think the ending was very satisfying...

Bonus:


Spoiler


----------



## razaron (Apr 23, 2011)

Akisora has been banned and discontinued because it depicted incest rather than the ero bits. 
The inquisition has begun.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Started Madoka, why did I not start it any earlier?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 23, 2011)

Because it was not finished until yesterday... Now you won't have to wait painfully for EP11 & 12 like many of us had endured...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 23, 2011)

The awful truth...i still havent watched Madoka   xD


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2011)

Bigger awful truth...it doesn't even sound remotely interesting to me.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Bigger awful truth...it doesn't even sound remotely interesting to me.



:shadedshu


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 23, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> The awful truth...i still havent watched Madoka   xD





Wile E said:


> Bigger awful truth...it doesn't even sound remotely interesting to me.



I dropped it after 3 episodes.

Still haven't watched Deadman Wonderland and Ao no Exorcist (I was doing my mini-review ).


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I dropped it after 3 episodes.



Why? Its one of the best anime I watched (in terms of storyline) so far. And the art direction is also very good (unless you don't like that particular style). You should give it another shot, the storyline gets much better.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Why? Its one of the best anime I watched (in terms of storyline) so far. And the art direction is also very good (unless you don't like that particular style). You should give it another shot, the storyline gets much better.



I never really liked "mahou shoujo" shows. I wouldn't have watched Houkago no Pleiades because of that, except it was quite short so I gave it a try. It wasn't remarkable however.

I gave Madoka a try, but I didn't really like anything about it. 

I won't watch Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha for the same reason. They share the same director too.

In general I don't like Shinbo's shows too. The ones I did watch were exceptions, like Bakemonogatari, Dance in the Vampire Bund, Arakawa Under the Bridge and Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Personal preference, eh? I watch all anime as long as they are either funny or good regardless of genre. That is, when I have time.


----------



## djisas (Apr 23, 2011)

For me anything Shaft does is an instant masterpiece, even hidamari sketch was great...
Look at denpa ona from this season, it looks fabulous...
Worth looking into are C, its got some very good demon designs and an interesting concept...
Anohana for the great story, some are even expecting Clannad greatness from it...


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn... Who ever not watching Madoka doesn't even know what epicness they are missing.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

madoka is awesome sauce. if you only watched the first ep or 2, you didnt see the awesome.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> madoka is awesome sauce. if you only watched the first ep or 2, you didnt see the awesome.



He probably don't appreciate dancing lolis.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 23, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland...now that's what I call epic.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 24, 2011)

finally got round to watching madoka and i dont see what all the hip was about, it is the best series for the linup but thats about it .


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

Eternalchaos said:


> finally got round to watching madoka and i dont see what all the hip was about, it is the best series for the linup but thats about it .



have you finished it? ep 12 was madofuckingridiculous.


----------



## djisas (Apr 24, 2011)

The church of Madoka






Spoiler



Praise be to our Goddess Madoka, for She died for our sins and gave us Hope.





Spoiler



What is the Church of Madoka?

    The Church of Madoka commemorates the sacrifice of our Goddess Madoka, who gave up her existence in order to free the Puella Magi of the cruel fate of being Witches, thus releasing them from despair and giving them Hope.

    What does the Church of Madoka preach?

    There are only two messages the Church preaches: (i). to remember the sacrifice of our Goddess Madoka and (ii). to never lose hope.

    Who leads the Church?

    Our Prophet and Saviour is Akemi Homura. In real life, I don’t really see a need for someone to lead it.

    How do I become part of the Church of Madoka?

    One only needs to remember the sacrifice of our Goddess Madoka and to never lose hope. No obligations otherwise should follow. Religion is about faith, not material needs or social validation.

    I’m not satisfied with just that! What else I can do to show that I am part of the flock?!

    Well, uh, you can like the Church of Madoka Facebook page, follow the Twitter account @ChurchofMadoka and maybe wear a pink ribbon to remind yourself of your faith. If you have the financial means, there’s always the option of purchasing the Madoka Blu-rays. Volume 1 comes out on 4/27.



Originally from http://kurogane.animeblogger.net/2011/04/24/the-church-of-madoka-an-faq/ SFW


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Shiro > Madoka


(And well, Shiro's seiyuu being Kana Hanazawa helps LOL)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2011)

All right, new topic.. Anime's that should get more then one season..


Trinity Blood
Gantz (yes, I don't really care for it, but after the 5 time trying, I see there should be more)
DESERT PUNK
Trigun
.....

Man, I had more in my head before typing.. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trinity Blood
Angel Beats!
Black★Rock Shooter (technically more OVAs as the first one was a bit underwhelming)
Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
Giant Killing
Yumekui Merry
Bakemonogatari
Durarara!!
Kore wa Zombie Desu ka?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2011)

I can say Angel Beats and Black star.. lol... I haven't watched the rest.. but, I have seen the first of durarara!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 24, 2011)

They are making more Bakemonogatari, but prequel instead. Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu is nice to have 2nd season though, but I suspect we will need to wait a bit more for the novel's story to advance a bit further. Would want more IS, but people think that is stupid. Still want more of that, it entertains me. And more Lucky Star. 

More:
Baka test (doing that! )
Nodame Cantabile
Toaru Kagaku no Railgun


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> They are making more Bakemonogatari, but prequel instead.



That's not really "more Bakemonogatari" too though, might as well say that Railgun was Index's second season. Kizumonogatari is still a bit different. It could "stand on its own" so to speak, even though the two share some things.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 24, 2011)

School Rumble... and Claymore...


----------



## djisas (Apr 24, 2011)

More Madoka??
The author would love to do a "normal" anime with the characters...
More BRS...
More sora no wo to...
More Macross F...
Claymore should get more, the ending felt rushed...

I think there's been enough Nodame, even thought id love to get sum more too, i think the manga is over too, not sure...

Angels beats meant nothing to me, it was ok nothing special, animation was not so good, kinda like 11 eyes...

More a lot of stuff i have watched and enjoyed i think


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm forgot about Sora no Woto...


----------



## djisas (Apr 24, 2011)

How about more moeblob K-ON, everyone loved it, although i had ZERO story, Lucky star was a blast, a second season for the otaku would be nice too...


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky Star was fun, even better if you know the references.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 24, 2011)

K-ON exaggerated its cuteness too much which bored me after EP05... but i like lucky star though.. don't know what went wrong.



djisas said:


> Claymore should get more, the ending felt rushed...



The chance that it will have a remade is high because the manga hasn't finished yet.


----------



## djisas (Apr 24, 2011)

Just remember something!!
Berserk...
T'was a fantastic anime and it seems it was only a fraction of what it could have been...
There will be a movie made by studio 4c soon though...

I want more Aria the animation, i watched the first long ago, finished watching "the Natural" last week and im watching origination, when im done with it ill be sad...

Who else would like more elfen lied??


----------



## KieX (Apr 24, 2011)

djisas said:


> Just remember something!!
> Berserk...
> T'was a fantastic anime and it seems it was only a fraction of what it could have been...
> There will be a movie made by studio 4c soon though...
> ...



I can't wait now... been wishing for ages that the Berserk story continued in animated form. Been keeping up with the Manga and besides maybe one arc the rest is truly epic.

Movie will be good but I still want more TV shows following the manga.

More elfen lied? can't wait


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2011)

I think a lot of people here will go for Elfen Lied.... I'm ONE!!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't really like Elfin Lied that much. Lots of blood and gore, but no substance.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't really like Elfin Lied that much. Lots of blood and gore, but no substance.



That's what I thought about Gantz.. .... I know some(ones) will get me for that..


----------



## djisas (Apr 24, 2011)

Higurashi had more substance than elfen lied, but only by watching the two first seasons...
Higurashi will also see a continuation pretty soon...

How about shiki??
I'd probably rate it best Horror ever on par with Higurashi, no other anime managed that level of gore before, only higurashi with its torture scenes, elfen lied was just bloody...
Also i droped Gantz, never got really interested in it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2011)

I need to watch Shiki.. I guess when I get the other computer up again I'll resort back to this as my htpc..


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 25, 2011)

djisas said:


> Higurashi had more substance than elfen lied, but only by watching the two first seasons...
> Higurashi will also see a continuation pretty soon...
> 
> How about shiki??
> ...



Shiki's great. It was so great I even read the manga. I stopped for now though, reached chapter 30 at least (which is around episode 19).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 25, 2011)

Watching good old classic Guyver Bio booster Armour. =p
Wish theirs a season 2 for the anime series...


----------



## Shihab (Apr 25, 2011)

Nothing beats the classics. Wish they'de make a second Cowboy Bebop season. get another jazz gig on


----------



## djisas (Apr 25, 2011)

More trigun would be sweet, the movie was not enough...

And i would love an escaflowne remake or even a sequel too...

2 great classics...

Whomever is not watching Dororon Enma-kun: Meeramera doesnt now what he is missing, lets just say, its retro, fun and the third episode puts ANY episode of to love ru to shame... 

Definitely NSFW, and ppl thought it was a kids show...
Also Yondemasu yo Azazel-san is completely insane and extreme but sans extreme fan service...

Ao no Exorcist: I hate when my animu starts to get overrated, overhyped and starts reusing the same voice actors from all other shounen anime out there, specially when its the main characters and the voice actor starts to do every single "hero" role out there...
I mean the anime is not bad, but this shit pisses me off and its totally predictable...

Deadman on the other hand has better voice acting and i have no idea what they gonna do next, does not follow normal shounen guidelines...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Apr 26, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Deadman Wonderland...now that's what I call epic.



yes, i have to agree with you there. 

im trying to fill some voids as freezing is over 

any other suggestions?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 26, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> yes, i have to agree with you there.
> 
> im trying to fill some voids as freezing is over
> 
> any other suggestions?



Nichijou, Softenni/Soft Tennis, SKET Dance, Beelzebub, A-Channel for comedy? LOL


----------



## Eternalchaos (Apr 26, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Watching good old classic Guyver Bio booster Armour. =p
> Wish theirs a season 2 for the anime series...



The manga follows on with the story


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> More trigun would be sweet, the movie was not enough...
> 
> And i would love an escaflowne remake or even a sequel too...



QFMFT!!!!!!

An Escaflowne remake would be EPPPPPIIIIICCCC! They could even use the full orchestral score from the original series (which I listened to TWICE last week)! RahXephon was TERRIBLE in my opinion, the Escaflowne movie was terrible as well.

I think if Xam'd wasn't so damn convoluted it would have been amazing; it wasn't a bad series it's just that when I finished it I was like..."mmmm...OK?" It was very well animated, though.

I know I'll piss a few people off but...I never finished Trigun. That is, I never got past episode 1


----------



## djisas (Apr 26, 2011)

Trtigun is really cool, but if you dont like westerns, it cant be helped...

Escaflowne Movie was great, but condensing 25 or 26 episodes in a single movie is hard, still they did a good job, of course some wont agree...

Anyone looking to fill freezing spot should look at seikon no qwaser, look for the uncensored version, they are low quality but offer all the goodies you'd expect from an anime like that...
With better characters design i think...

Anyone thinks A-channel might be better than nichijou??


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Apr 26, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Nichijou, Softenni/Soft Tennis, SKET Dance, Beelzebub, A-Channel for comedy? LOL



i cant do beelzebub, i get to many weird looks when i watch it.....


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 26, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i cant do beelzebub, i get to many weird looks when i watch it.....



Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko then.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> Trtigun is really cool, but if you dont like westerns, it cant be helped...



That's just the thing, I finished ALL of GunXSword which is a western-ish theme but many would say it is vastly inferior to Trigun. I just never got around to sitting and watching it. Just like I never saw all of Cowboy Bebop until almost 5 years after it aired.

Funny thing is there hasn't been a BIG anime that everyone talks about for quite some time. Samurai Champloo, FLCL, and Cowboy Bebop had a pretty big following from otaku and non-otaku, but I haven't seen anything since. I'm surprised Eden of the East hasn't picked up in the states yet (at least until Adult Swim airs it)...

What IS Adult Swim showing nowadays? Code Geass was the last anime I saw on there.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL So that's why Ganta looks familiar to me...Deadman Wonderland is from the creators of Eureka 7.


----------



## djisas (Apr 26, 2011)

So who here thinks Ao exorcist is an awesome anime that could even bring a tear to your eye??

Im having a heated discussion on "random curiosity" on how overrated, predictable and maybe even boring, in other words your typical shounen anime...

I at least know entropy rather watch Deadman than Ao, me too...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> So who here thinks Ao exorcist is an awesome anime that could even bring a tear to your eye??
> 
> Im having a heated discussion on "random curiosity" on how overrated, predictable and maybe even boring, in other words your typical shounen anime...
> 
> I at least know entropy rather watch Deadman than Ao, me too...



LOL I still haven't watched it's 2nd ep (while I already watched Deadman's 2nd ep yesterday). And gg's releases being so big was also a factor.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Watching good old classic Guyver Bio booster Armour. =p
> Wish theirs a season 2 for the anime series...



When I got my first art journal from my parents, I drew this







I've all ways wished there was more.. Even more so after the factor of they redoing the series like they did..



Eternalchaos said:


> The manga follows on with the story



Even the American movie's had more about the it.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> When I got my first art journal from my parents, I drew this
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/...72049257_100000135457911_720014_5252740_n.jpg
> 
> ...



assuming thats guyver, the remake was F'ing awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> assuming thats guyver, the remake was F'ing awesome.



The art of Guyver made me want to draw something along the lines.. At that time I was.. Watching Guyver, and I believe a Mega Man X game was in my Play Station


----------



## bostonbuddy (Apr 27, 2011)

rewatching berserk can't wait for the new movies
looks like deadman wonderland will be the only series I watch all of this season, gotta love that bodysuit.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, new topic.. Anime's that should get more then one season..
> 
> 
> Trinity Blood
> ...



I want to see Elfen Lied and Berserk actually be completed.

I also wouldn't mind more banner/crest of the stars.



Fourstaff said:


> Don't really like Elfin Lied that much. Lots of blood and gore, but no substance.



Plenty of substance. It had lots of character based development. I prefer stories that focus on the characters.



Cold Storm said:


> That's what I thought about Gantz.. .... I know some(ones) will get me for that..


Again, character based.



djisas said:


> Higurashi had more substance than elfen lied, but only by watching the two first seasons...
> Higurashi will also see a continuation pretty soon...
> 
> How about shiki??
> ...



I didn't like Higurashi, it had may have had more plot substance, but I couldn't relate to any of the characters, so it bored the shit out of me.



Cold Storm said:


> I need to watch Shiki.. I guess when I get the other computer up again I'll resort back to this as my htpc..



I do need to watch Shiki as well.



Shihabyooo said:


> Nothing beats the classics. Wish they'de make a second Cowboy Bebop season. get another jazz gig on



Yeah, but Spike made the series. The ending was meant to be pretty definitive. I guess they could do some in between stories, kinda like what they did with the movie, but no real new stuff.



djisas said:


> More trigun would be sweet, the movie was not enough...
> 
> And i would love an escaflowne remake or even a sequel too...
> 
> ...



I don't like most shonen anime, as it's all pretty cookie cutter most of the time, and I'm totally sick and tired of all fan service anime. What true seinen anime is out at the moment. You know, shit with a good story and characters.



Thassodar said:


> That's just the thing, I finished ALL of GunXSword which is a western-ish theme but many would say it is vastly inferior to Trigun. I just never got around to sitting and watching it. Just like I never saw all of Cowboy Bebop until almost 5 years after it aired.
> 
> Funny thing is there hasn't been a BIG anime that everyone talks about for quite some time. Samurai Champloo, FLCL, and Cowboy Bebop had a pretty big following from otaku and non-otaku, but I haven't seen anything since. I'm surprised Eden of the East hasn't picked up in the states yet (at least until Adult Swim airs it)...
> 
> What IS Adult Swim showing nowadays? Code Geass was the last anime I saw on there.



I didn't like Champloo. It was overhyped. It's just an average anime at best.

I haven't really watched any new anime in at least a year, aside form the Evangelion remakes. Nothing truly good has come out from what I have seen. I want epic stories, not needlessly endless fanservice. I'll watch porn if I want that crap. The industry has been disappointing lately. Same old crap rehashed over and over for a couple years now.

Think I might rewatch Bebop or Banner/Crest of the Stars.


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2011)

Good stories from this season are: Anohana, Steins gate, deadman, hanasaku hiroha an denpa onna, tiger and bunny is different from the normal too, im even starting to see some character development, C the money and soul is also good, demon's designs are good and the story has potential, this is the best crop of the season...


----------



## Zyon (Apr 27, 2011)

Chrono Crusade.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2011)

just started watching Durrrrrrrrrrrrrr enma kun, seems... i dunno, childish but amusing.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just started watching Durrrrrrrrrrrrrr enma kun, seems... i dunno, childish but amusing.



EP 3 is very disappointing.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Apr 27, 2011)

djisas said:


> Good stories from this season are: Anohana, Steins gate, deadman, hanasaku hiroha an denpa onna, tiger and bunny is different from the normal too, im even starting to see some character development, C the money and soul is also good, demon's designs are good and the story has potential, this is the best crop of the season...



i cant find any info on demons designs.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> EP 3 is very disappointing.



thanks, thats what i'm about to watch XD


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2011)

Only in the official site i suppose, the anime is an original, so there is no external material to relate too...

Speaking of enma, yesterday i watched ep 1 of the 1973 original, it was horrible, but considering its age its normal...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist is good, but still a bit meh. Reminds me of Ichiban Ushiro no Daimou actually, especially with the new setting which is Holy/True Cross Academy or something.


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2011)

Today i have finally finished watching Aria the origination, i was in fact afraid this time would come, after growing so accustomed to its world, the characters and its people, it is truly sad to see it depart...
I have forgotten the last time i felt like this about an anime, rarely anime made light shine over my dark hearth like Aria did...

But in the end despite being truly sad, above all i fell happy for having watching it and for ending on a perfect note with a happy end, i couldn't be more satisfying, unless Aria the Origination would continue for more 13 episodes...

A masterpiece raised to a favorite status...


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 27, 2011)

djisas said:


> Today i have finally finished watching Aria the origination, i was in fact afraid this time would come, after growing so accustomed to its world, the characters and its people, it is truly sad to see it depart...
> I have forgotten the last time i felt like this about an anime, rarely anime made light shine over my dark hearth like Aria did...
> 
> But in the end despite being truly sad, above all i fell happy for having watching it and for ending on a perfect note with a happy end, i couldn't be more satisfying, unless Aria the Origination would continue for more 13 episodes...
> ...



That's how I feel about Kaiba, although the ending was a little jarring.

Here's a link to the opening: http://youtu.be/PpfAHHMQIcE


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2011)

I have come to a solution for my newly found Aria deprivation:
First i will re-watch ep 5 because i forgot to watch ep 5.5 of Aria the Origination and the ep 5.5 obviously, then i have 7 picture dramas to watch fro Aria the Origination and then start all over from Aria the animation which i have watched only 6 years ago, im sure it will be rewarding to do so, watching 54 episodes allover again...
Things will be busy for a while...


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 27, 2011)

So my girlfriend and I just watched Elfen Lied in one sitting last night and we loved it. It was a little too much blood for her taste but I'm ok with it. She loved the story and character development as did I. I really wish they finish the anime because the manga is a considerable amount longer...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

Would anyone recommend watching new dominion tank police,i love my classic manga/anime shows. I've seen the trailer for it when i watched Legend of 4 Kings/Dragon Kings on VHS and the opening theme and trailer caught my interest several years ago.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2011)

I watched it a long time ago and liked it.. I think i'd watch it again if I got it.


----------



## djisas (Apr 28, 2011)

Never got to watch dominion, but watched TANK S.W.A.T. 01 which is a spinoff of the manga...

So after watching Aria the origination, i had decided it was time to revisit the entire series again, i just couldn't go without aria and thats what i decided to do...
So the character design is still awesome only the backgrounds seems a little more simpler than the 3 year older sequel, still very enjoyable, all the charm is there, it is actually fun do rediscover the characters early days and the story, even after finishing watching it...

Also here's a Madoka Bonus, courtesy of Kurogane http://kurogane.animeblogger.net/2011/04/28/madoka-blu-ray-vol-1-4-koma/#comments, its a 4-koma manga panel...



Spoiler


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Apr 28, 2011)

so what was everyones 1st anime they watched with subtitles?

thinking back i would have to say project ako


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to say the 1st anime i watched with subtitles probably Gundam Seed.
But the 1st anime i have seen is probably either...Legend of 4 kings,Tenchi Muyo,Dangioh,Yamato Takeru.

Yeah i have Legend of 4 kings when i was 5-7 years old and the show is rated 12-15 lol.


----------



## djisas (Apr 29, 2011)

On tv??
Very hard to say what was first, but before i knew what anime was, i was watching stories like Tom Sawyer, heidi and marco, anne of green gables and maybe other's that i cant be sure i watched but only vaguely remember something, this on very early 90's, i cant remember if i used to watch any in the late 80's, my memory starts to fail me...

The first anime that really left an impression on me, was Evangelion when it aired on 96 around here, i dont remenber anything having an impact before that, but i remenber tenchi muyo following after Evangelion replacing it...

It was probably around 99 or 2000 i started watching fansubs...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2011)

My self.. First anime I watched... Street Fighter 2... Popped it VHS and dang.. I loved it.. 
From that I grabbed Guyver and loved that as well..

Subs.. Dragon Ball-Z.. That started everything when I found that I could watch the anime "faster" then what was "airing"..


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> so what was everyones 1st anime they watched with subtitles?
> 
> thinking back i would have to say project ako



Chobits. That's not the first anime I ever watched though. It's just the first with subtitles.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2011)

evangelion for me. followed by love hina, i think.


i saw english dubbed stuff like samurai pizza cats and robotech many years earlier, but they didnt count. they were just cartoons to me.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2011)

Akira


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 29, 2011)

Escaflowne


----------



## razaron (Apr 29, 2011)

The first anime I saw was either Escaflowne or Cowboy Bebop (both dubbed).
I started watching subbed anime around mid 2008. The first being Naruto.


----------



## xanimefreak (Apr 29, 2011)

for me its Deathnote...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2011)

xanimefreak said:


> for me its Deathnote...



Wow you got long way to go if you only watch the latest "trended" anime.

So anyways who can recognise this quote "i can bench press 150kg and i am a black belt karate instructor"


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wow you got long way to go if you only watch the latest "trended" anime.
> 
> So anyways who can recognise this quote "i can bench press 150kg and i am a black belt karate instructor"



You're not any older than him as an anime watcher when you said that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wasn't meant to sound rude,which wasn't my attention. 
If i did i apologise,i was just saying starting off watching anime in 2000s like Deathnote is cool but i don't know why i'm not very fond of the current anime series as none of them really interest me as much as anime from late 1980s onwards.


----------



## djisas (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats because you probably missed the greatest hits and probably watched what was more mainstream\popular...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2011)

djisas said:


> Thats because you probably missed the greatest hits and probably watched what was more mainstream\popular...



Whats the greatest hits in your opinion dijsas and i will probably check them out soon.


----------



## djisas (Apr 30, 2011)

The biggest hits in recent times have been K-on, Bakemonogatari and recently Madoka, There are quality titles like Fractale, Wandering Son, index, Letter bee, Level E...
There are interesting ones like Kore wa zombie desu ka, panty and stocking, mitsudomoe...

Great quality animes like Shiki, Katanagatari, Macross F, sora no wo to...

And then there are masterpieces like kemono Souja erin, saiunkoku monogatari or fantastic children...

How many of these have you watched??

From the new season of anime its easy to point some good titles too, there's A-chanel, Anohana, C the money of the soul, Hanasaku Iroha, deadman wonderland or Steins;Gate...

Just a few examples...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think Loli is for everyone. 

It's hard to recommend those stuffs.


----------



## djisas (Apr 30, 2011)

There's not much lolis in there, or at least any dangerous stuff...
The ones more "dangerous" ones are the three "interesting" ones, the rest is pretty much safe, well maybe except shiki, it might give you nightmares but it still is a masterpiece of horror anime...

Edit: forgot to mention Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko named the “Cutest Anime This Season”, and there's no denning it, the anime looks fantastic and so far the development hasnt been bad...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> The biggest hits in recent times have been K-on, Bakemonogatari and recently Madoka, There are quality titles like Fractale, Wandering Son, index, Letter bee, Level E...
> There are interesting ones like Kore wa zombie desu ka, panty and stocking, mitsudomoe...
> 
> Great quality animes like Shiki, Katanagatari, Macross F, sora no wo to...
> ...



Ain't seen all of those apart from Macross the very 1st one,but i will check them out. Also the 1st Gundam series.


----------



## djisas (May 1, 2011)

You should also watch macross zero, its fantastic and works as the first in the saga as the beginning of the story...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> You should also watch macross zero, its fantastic and works as the first in the saga as the beginning of the story...



I've seen original Macross,zero,frontier and plus. I still haven't got around watching 7 as i can't find it appealing to me with the whole "LISTEN TO MY SONG" main character in the red YF-19 lol.
Zero was excellent.


----------



## djisas (May 1, 2011)

I loved the story and characters...
I didnt watch the original, but i have downloaded it to watch someday, i think i might have 7 too, some time ago i decided to download the entire Macross saga to watch someday...
I have other than zero and F watch "do you remember love" the first movie, i also watched Macross F the false diva, the first movie, it was also awesome to watch...

Never touched Gundamn, well actually watched one or 2 episodes of one of its many series and didnt like...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> I loved the story and characters...
> I didnt watch the original, but i have downloaded it to watch someday, i think i might have 7 too, some time ago i decided to download the entire Macross saga to watch someday...
> I have other than zero and F watch "do you remember love" the first movie, i also watched Macross F the false diva, the first movie, it was also awesome to watch...
> 
> Never touched Gundamn, well actually watched one or 2 episodes of one of its many series and didnt like...



I've watched the movies aswell for Macross,the whole do you remember love is practically like watching a live concert,although the only one i found is the Flashback 2012 which is remake of do you remember love i believe. Still great though.
The Frontier false diva was interesting to see a different alternate ending.

Gundam is one of my favourate series,specially Zeta Gundam,brilliant story,excellent fight scenes and character development was great too.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2011)

The only thing I never liked about Gundam... DAMN Gundam seed... Never liked it..


----------



## Fourstaff (May 2, 2011)

Started Toradora! Awesome, why did I not start it any earlier? 

I like Gundam. Well, let me rephrase that: I like well animated robot fighting scenes.


----------



## djisas (May 2, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've watched the movies aswell for Macross,the whole do you remember love is practically like watching a live concert,although the only one i found is the Flashback 2012 which is remake of do you remember love i believe. Still great though.
> The Frontier false diva was interesting to see a different alternate ending.
> 
> Gundam is one of my favourate series,specially Zeta Gundam,brilliant story,excellent fight scenes and character development was great too.



False diva nor the end, first part yet Macross Frontier: The Wings of Goodbye that already aired bu no bd in the near future is second half


Fourstaff said:


> Started Toradora! Awesome, why did I not start it any earlier?
> 
> I like Gundam. Well, let me rephrase that: I like well animated robot fighting scenes.



T'was a nice one, watched it when it aired...

Bonus:


Spoiler









Anyone watched amagami??
Remember there being an ep 26 featuring Miya??
Well i had forgotten but i got it today, just for those waiting for it, here's a reminder...

Also

Deadman wonderland 3 was awesome, watch yourself...
Ao exorcist 3, some nice plot lines but still not exciting and still predictable...
Gosick also quite good, Victorica solves the case again, but it getting more interesting...
Hanasaki hiroha keeps moving at its own pace, it enjoyable...
Anohana is going nicely, it developing just nice for now...
Henzemi 4, still quite extreme if you dont have a stomach for extreme sex jokes just without the sex...
Yondemasu azazel, worst than henzemi only this, not so dirty sexual jokes, but even more disgusting jokes, requires an hard stomach to enjoy the comedy...
Aria is ok, nothing fresh or to exciting, cgs are crap, overused elements, etc... Watchable
Nichijou 5, the usual comedy, enjoyable...
A-Chanel 5, Toru is really cute, the comedy is good, characters are maybe better than nichijou, and less aggressive, a good watch... 
Denpa Onna 3, things are going smoothly, beside best animation of the season, cutest character of the season, "best" op of the season as well other many bests, ep 3 tries to bring Erio down to the Earth, there's also 2 other interesting girls with interesting personalities beside best Aunt of any anime ever, it only need best story to be best of season, but not yet...
Steins Gate 4, good development, we are getting somewhere, also she thinks "she's" cute, but there are things you better not knowing and i laughed at their "normal" conversation between "girls"...
C is very cool, specially watching the assets...
Dororon Enma 4, dont be fooled into thinking its kiddies anime, you wont want to get caught watching it, it is quite perverted, not extreme but not soft either, great good old comedy with a nostalgic feeling from the 70's 80's

I think this pretty much covers the week, no tiger and bunny yet, Astarotte's Toy is mostly a niche title and wont appeal a broad audience, Oretachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai while interesting it wont appeal to a broad audience either, but none of these are dangerous titles so you can try watching them, to a certain level, just dont get caught watching them, it might be embarrassing...

Dog's days is boring with cute characters, i dont watch...

Also did u guys know the new bleach "filler" arc is being praised as better than the actual manga??
There's cool battles, and pretty soon an all out war evolving every single captain and vice-captain fighting the worst possible adversary, animation quality also stepped up a notch...

Speaking of shounen, Fairy tail never gets boring and things look real nasty on magnolia, this new arc might be quite good... 

Anyone watching fireball charming??
I recommend, extreme short episode and nice to watch...

To finish a huge long useless post, To .hack//sign fans, new 3 ep ova   .​​hack⁄⁄Quantum is finished...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

I'm thinking of trying the first episode of Deadman... I gotta get the three quantum's... I love .hack..

Need to watch the last three episodes of Bleach.. I haven't see it yet.. But.. I know their done with the fillers.

Edit: forgot to add.. Grabbed the blu-ray of Full Metal Alchemist movie.. Man, I can't wait for the new Kenshin... Whatever it might be.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Edit: forgot to add.. Grabbed the blu-ray of Full Metal Alchemist movie.. Man, I can't wait for the new Kenshin... Whatever it might be.



conqueror of shamballa, or a new one?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> conqueror of shamballa, or a new one?



Conqueror of Shamballa.. New one won't be out til sometime June (?)..


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2011)

djisas said:


> False diva nor the end, first part yet Macross Frontier: The Wings of Goodbye that already aired bu no bd in the near future is second half
> 
> 
> T'was a nice one, watched it when it aired...
> ...


None of those sound all that interesting. They all sound like they are made to appeal to younger audiences that are still in awe of tits and ass, and blood and gore. What is out there with good stories and character development, dammit?


----------



## entropy13 (May 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> None of those sound all that interesting. They all sound like they are made to appeal to younger audiences that are still in awe of tits and ass, and blood and gore. What is out there with good stories and character development, dammit?



There are no "tits and ass, and blood and gore" in Nichijou, Gosick, Hanasaki Iroha, C - The Money of Soul and Possibility Control, Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai, so how did that become "all"?

EDIT: LOL @ Nichijou ep 5

There's an alliteration too, "Nano no nano ni"


----------



## djisas (May 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> None of those sound all that interesting. They all sound like they are made to appeal to younger audiences that are still in awe of tits and ass, and blood and gore. What is out there with good stories and character development, dammit?



Only henzemi, Oretachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai, Dororon Enma and Lotte no omocha fall close to the tits and ass premise...
Yondemasu azazel relies on all sorts of violence, sexual innuendo and dirty jokes to tell its story, i mentioned only watch if you can stomach it, only then you can get to a kind of unique comedy...

Deadman wonderland is a fantastic shounen with cool character and lots of action, blood and gore for good measure, also i can safelly say Shiro is walking fanservice, i mean she's so awesome that every time she's on screen she's fan service itself...
Ao no exorcist no blood or tits, but in the end its just an average anime...
Hanasaku is slice of life with a good story and strong characters, anohana is the same with a different story...
Steins gate is only for intelligent people...
Aria is nothing special but there's no blood or tits either...
Gosick requires a little inteligence to watch as well, it helps with all the mysteries...
A-chanel and nichijou are good comedies, so good are each other and so different, also they dont rely on harem's fanservice or violence..
Denpa Onna is like a said, a marvel to behold with many bests of the season, and being shaft im sure any average fan should know what it means...
C is something new and never made before 

damn it, why do i need to explain everything twice...

Also bonus railgun video for a good laugh...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kthI7SSIRi0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## entropy13 (May 2, 2011)

Well Ao no Exorcist is indeed predictable, it's Ichiban no Ushiro no Daimou but replace "harem" with "brother" 

LOL'd too after the other students went back inside the classroom. "WTF did they do???"


----------



## djisas (May 3, 2011)

Have you ever thought Fairy Tail lacks fan service and bloodshed??
The just subbed ova fixes what the anime lacks, those two things, it adds spiciness with better quality and a little "divine" retribution to poor Levy , getting smacked like a fly...

Anyway, in one episode we get: Reverse pool episode, "beach" episode with the girls showing theirs assets, i mean "cute" bikinis and then the onsen part with a little more spicy to warm things, and of course this episode was brought to you by Lucy wearing a "cute" nekomimi cosplay, and Erza following the lead with a costume of her own, Erza even shows us an armor the size of a gundamn, well a little smaller...

Overall it was a very fun episode...

Edit: Steins gate 5 - It keeps getting better Amane (the tv shop girl) knows a lot more than she lets out im suspecting she has some secrets of her own, and they probably are no small ones...
The "mad" scientist's group found some interesting information, also some interesting facts and explanations are given...

Also finished re-watching Aria the animation, the first Aria project, its was very good and refreshing, it also helps i could remember a few things from few episodes, next i will rewatch Aria the Natural again, just cant get enough of it, i even ordered me the 2 book prequel Aqua from the net, i could read some scanlation but i cant see myself reading manga on a screen...

Edit 2: Madoka first BD shatters existing record, supplanting 51k previous Shaft big hit Bakemonogatari's 6th volume by selling 53k copies, 20k of which in the first day...
Alo fresh news for American-jins only: Trigun Film Gets North American Theatrical Release this summer...
Go watch it its worth the ticket...


----------



## phobias23 (May 4, 2011)

djisas said:


> The biggest hits in recent times have been K-on, Bakemonogatari and recently Madoka, There are quality titles like Fractale, Wandering Son, index, Letter bee, Level E...
> There are interesting ones like Kore wa zombie desu ka, panty and stocking, mitsudomoe...
> 
> Great quality animes like Shiki, Katanagatari, Macross F, sora no wo to...
> ...



Katanagatari got me!! How many eps are out already


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2011)

djisas said:


> Only henzemi, Oretachi ni Tsubasa wa Nai, Dororon Enma and Lotte no omocha fall close to the tits and ass premise...
> Yondemasu azazel relies on all sorts of violence, sexual innuendo and dirty jokes to tell its story, i mentioned only watch if you can stomach it, only then you can get to a kind of unique comedy...
> 
> Deadman wonderland is a fantastic shounen with cool character and lots of action, blood and gore for good measure, also i can safelly say Shiro is walking fanservice, i mean she's so awesome that every time she's on screen she's fan service itself...
> ...



Fanservice and violence are just the 2 prime examples I used. I'm just tired of overused themes meant to target horny or easily excited teenagers. But thank you, I'll know to check out Stein's Gate and Gosick.


----------



## djisas (May 4, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> Katanagatari got me!! How many eps are out already



All in glorious 1080p...


----------



## phobias23 (May 6, 2011)

yeah!!


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> All in glorious 1080p...



That anime surprised me... one of the soundtrack was in Vietnamese.


----------



## djisas (May 7, 2011)

I'd like to say a word about "my" site, some of you should know already or have heard, the ORB , after some issues like the domain expiring, me and the owner solved the problem, changed the domain and its back up...

If anyone is interested pay me a visit, it is an interesting and friendly forum...

Mussles and CM shouldn't have problem with this little advertising i think...

Also Cold Storm, update the Djisas's Recommendation starting guide with the new url http://www.animwu.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202.0

Anyone new to anime, or not should take a look at the guide i made myself gathering all my "knowledge", it features many great titles in many genres...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2011)

Who's CM... lol.. Nah, I never have a problem at you promoting the site.. 

pm me on Wednesday if the link isn't changed... I'm off then so I know I'll have some time to do it


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2011)

djisas said:


> I'd like to say a word about "my" site, some of you should know already or have heard, the ORB , after some issues like the domain expiring, me and the owner solved the problem, changed the domain and its back up...
> 
> If anyone is interested pay me a visit, it is an interesting and friendly forum...
> 
> ...




if its related to the thread at hand, mentioning it once or twice doesnt hurt. just dont spam it out every page.


----------



## djisas (May 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Who's CM... lol.. Nah, I never have a problem at you promoting the site..
> 
> pm me on Wednesday if the link isn't changed... I'm off then so I know I'll have some time to do it


I wonder who he is too, lol...



Mussels said:


> if its related to the thread at hand, mentioning it once or twice doesnt hurt. just dont spam it out every page.



Just thought i'd do it because of the change and also to correct the url provided on the first page...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2011)

Just finished watching Chrome Shelled Regios.... Yeah, it had shape to be an anime that could last some 50 episodes.. but fall short.. with the last 6 episodes rushing together..

Blah... I hate that..


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2011)

Watched ep 78 of Fairy Tail...it's finally a major arc, the Edoras Arc! LOL


----------



## djisas (May 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Watched ep 78 of Fairy Tail...it's finally a major arc, the Edoras Arc! LOL



I watched too, it was a very fun ep, and lol at badass lucy...
Have you watched the ova that got subbed last week??


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> I watched too, it was a very fun ep, and lol at badass lucy...
> Have you watched the ova that got subbed last week??



Haven't watched it yet, maybe after the 12-ep series I'm watching are through.


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2011)

its just an half an hour episode, for now...


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 9, 2011)

I like Fairy tail aswell, its my top anime atm


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I like Fairy tail aswell, its my top anime atm



Why, it's that guy in GN asking about a very weird movie!


----------



## xanimefreak (May 10, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> I wasn't meant to sound rude,which wasn't my attention.
> If i did i apologise,i was just saying starting off watching anime in 2000s like Deathnote is cool but i don't know why i'm not very fond of the current anime series as none of them really interest me as much as anime from late 1980s onwards.



Yup! your right about that.... wish I could watch anime from 1980s onwards..... I feel Mainstream Anime stories and plots are limited. The Older ones are much more richer in stories.


----------



## djisas (May 10, 2011)

xanimefreak said:


> Yup! your right about that.... wish I could watch anime from 1980s onwards..... I feel Mainstream Anime stories and plots are limited. The Older ones are much more richer in stories.



If you think about ao exorcist, kaminomi, and many others, you have a point, these are never to exciting...

I wont get in detail about the 80's, i know a few titles but its was long ago...

In the 90's many masterpieces that redefined the industry where made, the golden age of the anime...

But speaking of the 80's there are a few titles that capture those times very well, when many of the "world masterpiece theater" anime where made, but in the XXI century, even these days there are still titles of the famous "world masterpiece theater" being made, like "anne of green gables" or "Les Miserables: Shoujo Cosette", these are modern masterpieces of other times...
I could give you another example, Saiunkoku monogatari, it is a beautiful story loosely based on ancient china, less about wars but more of a romantic story with heavy political and economical influences...
Kemono Souja erin, i have said it many times, this is a fairy tail like those you only read on child books, but dont let the childish book cover fool you, this is a very serious story, while any children of a certain age could enjoy it, only a grown up adult can fully understand this complex world...
Another perfect example: Emma: A Victorian Romance, this is another great story, watching it, is like reading a romance...

Those are some examples of the best that was made in the early 00's because in more recent times, there are great examples of the best that has been made...

In no specific order: Letter bee, it is an unique fantasy tales on a unique and unreproducible world, the beautiful animation, strong character and a good story to make it move forward, makes it a masterpiece...
Madoka, this years strongest "hit", this is an anime that broke every convention, any rules, guidelines that might have existed where broken and a genre was redefined, fans raged and cried in almost every episode, legions followed it and it is the best selling anime in history, and for a reason, fantastic animation, strong and interesting characters, fantastic music and an unpredictable story...

Wandering son, beautiful animation and character design, an unique story, a bold move, but the way it deals with life specially for some maladjusted ppl on society, it shows us how they deal with it their way...

Level E, a healthy mix of comedy and sci-fi, based on old but successful manga, it shows that you dont need an harem or a female only cast to do comedy, and not much anime can fool you twice in a row, the anime will fool even itself in the end...

Shiki, simply the best horror anime after the classic higurashi naku koru ni and the best about vampires...

Just some examples

The solution to your problem is not watching mainstream anime, every season there are a few titles that escape the mainstream stream of anime, and even once in a while a titles is made that redefines a genre or invents a new one...

You probably just dont watch enough anime or dont know where to look...

I have a tip for you, check my posts from page 300 onward, i have made some quality recomendations, and made an extensive exposition of what anime is airing nowadays and whats worth picking up...


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## djisas (May 11, 2011)

Just got my first Aqua manga today, along with 2 other biomega books, and received the second on Monday...

So eagerly, i started to read it right away, im a little disappoint in tokyopop for not coloring some of the pages that should be colored in the originals, that detracts a little from the beauty of those pages...
Nonetheless the story is exactly what i wanted to see, i wanted to read the story from the beginning, if you have watched or read Aria, you should know that by the time they start Akari is already a single, knows Aika, Akatsuki and a few other already, watching flashbacks in the anime of Akari's early days made me want to find out where it all started so i bought the Aqua manga that is the start f the story...


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 12, 2011)

So Steins Gate for me wins this seasons anime award. 

So far i am only following:

Steins Gate - Every episode has yet another twist and mysteriousness in it. (hope they dont kill it in the end)
Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai II (watching it because i read the manga...... >_< and enjoyed it)
Hidan no Aria - Not bad but lets see how will they relate them to the whole Sherlock Holmes theme.
Hana-Saku Iroha - Very down to earth anime in a way.
Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko -  A good theme for the anime i just hope they deliver the answers in the next episodes. 

Will most likely watch the rest when i have more free time.


----------



## djisas (May 12, 2011)

Just finished reading Aqua, it was a great manga, as i mentioned it works as a prequel to both the Aria manga and anime, but some of the events in aqua actually appear in the anime in different order, knowing the anime very well, sometimes it feels a little strange, but i like it because im of the opinion anime doesnt need to follow the manga in every line, it is better to add a little something different so both feel different and refreshing...
Interesting was also adding Alice-chan in the last bonus chapter without introducing her first, the characters in the omake squares where like 



Spoiler



"oh? And who might you be?" and then "So? Really... Who are you?"



I recomend Reading this manga, only two volumes, either you buy i like i did or read online, it is a great read, and an easy too...

Now i feel like watching aria the animation for the first time already because of how different the manga was that i feel eager to do it again, and start reading Aria, but i only have the first one but i already have the scanlations too, just in case...


----------



## phobias23 (May 13, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Watched ep 78 of Fairy Tail...it's finally a major arc, the Edoras Arc! LOL


Im waiting for more eps to come out, I stopped at 62. I cant wait to have 30eps in my power!!!
watching just one every week gets me on my nervs. I cant remember how many times One piece have done that with me, still do...
glad to hear that the anime keeps interesting.


----------



## djisas (May 15, 2011)

FT ep 79, great!! Revelations and development and lucy beating Natsu...

Deadman Wonderland 5: Epic!!
Good woodpeck fight, the penalty game resulting from the Carnival Corpse is simply brutal and as a result heavy censored...
Finally Shiro has a display of capabilities, her raw nature is unleashed, the result is something that needs to be censored... 
Do keep in mind that the anime is heavily censored, there are insane levels of gore and some people start praising the censors, otherwise there would be lots of sick ppl after watching the episode...
An ex of the manga: 



Spoiler









Also, music is fantastic for the show...
Next week there seems they will introduce a major player...

But honesty, id rather they didnt censor it, it takes a little from the fun...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (May 15, 2011)

deadman kicked ass last episode. 

started watching bleach again. 

i hate this, it is awesome again (starting at epsiode 317)


----------



## kid41212003 (May 15, 2011)

Have anyone watched C yet?

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=8149


----------



## djisas (May 15, 2011)

Very original and interesting, yeah...


----------



## razaron (May 15, 2011)




----------



## djisas (May 15, 2011)

Thats actually a fun one for FMA fans...


----------



## Batou1986 (May 15, 2011)

razaron said:


> http://www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/halolz-dot-com-fullmetalalchemist-sweetarmorbro.jpg



Thats great best ani meme ever


----------



## entropy13 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## entropy13 (May 15, 2011)

I don't know much in the table LOL

H, Be, B, N, O, F, Mg, S, Ar, V, Cr, Mn, Fe, Zn, As, Cd, Sn, I, Cs, Hf, Re, Os, Ir, Hg, Tl, Fr, Rf, Ds, Rg, Nd, Pm, Sm, Gd, Ho, Er, Tm, Th, Np, Cm, Cf, Fm, No. That's what I'm familiar with.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Member's Recommendations
> 
> Djisas's Recommendation starting guide:



your link doesn't work


----------



## djisas (May 15, 2011)

I know, we changed host and the url is different, use this instead: http://www.animwu.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> your link doesn't work



Yeah, I know.. Dj was suppose to remind me Wednesday... Last week is a blur to me.. Now, he finally did 

OP updated


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2011)

razaron said:


> http://www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/halolz-dot-com-fullmetalalchemist-sweetarmorbro.jpg



Awesome, but it didn't cost Al an arm and leg, so the you should be dropped. Should just say: "Bet it cost an arm and a leg."


----------



## djisas (May 16, 2011)

I was just given a mac 475, i wonder if could make some cash of it...

Anyone watching Tiger and bunny??
I think its starting to get surprisingly good with the introduction of a major villain and getting to know the heroes more personally while they start getting closer to each other...
Blue Rose an Tiger looked great, although Tiger was gettin his arse kicked all the time by her... 

Hanasaku iroha ep was cool too, some survival maniacs where having fun and the girls decided to have fun on them too...

Ao exorcist was decent, i was expecting a brawl or the guy killing one of the frogs but meh...


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Awesome, but it didn't cost Al an arm and leg, so the you should be dropped. Should just say: "Bet it cost an arm and a leg."



It cost Ed an arm and a leg, it cost Al his body.


----------



## djisas (May 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It cost Ed an arm and a leg, it cost Al his body.



Actually didnt cost Al anything, only his brother had to pay for it...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> Actually didnt cost Al anything, only his brother had to pay for it...



Can't July get here fast enough??? I just want to see how the movie is... Don't care if it's Dubbed/subbed yet!!


----------



## djisas (May 16, 2011)

Good luck, by january you might get your subs...
With luck you get a eye cancer cam rip with heads and all before...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> Good luck, by january you might get your subs...
> With luck you get a eye cancer cam rip with heads and all before...



I know.... It's just like... waiting for... Eva 3.33.... Hellsing Ultimate 6... 

Maybe even Dr. Dre cd before the subs...


----------



## djisas (May 16, 2011)

We just keep waiting, and waiting...


----------



## entropy13 (May 17, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland's latest ep was boring.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I know.... It's just like... waiting for... Eva 3.33.... Hellsing Ultimate 6...
> 
> Maybe even Dr. Dre cd before the subs...



you forgot new hunter x hunter manga


----------



## djisas (May 17, 2011)

You men shiro looked boring to you??
The previous fight might be a little boring but the rest wasnt...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2011)

Well, watched Rein and Linebarrel.. I really didn't care to much for Rein. It's a different anime, but... Nothing worth watching.. 

Linebarrel, it was a all right mecha. Story was crazy and there was good parts in it.. but nothing that would make it "stand out"


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, watched Rein and Linebarrel.. I really didn't care to much for Rein. *It's a different anime, but... Nothing worth watching*..
> 
> Linebarrel, it was a all right mecha. Story was crazy and there was good parts in it.. but nothing that would make it "stand out"



I just watch Sacred Blacksmith. It's the same. Interesting concept, but very poorly executed, and extremely rushed. Not only did they take a relatively dark story line, and add stupid fan service crap (which I wouldn't normally have a problem with, but it just detracted from this anime), and other cutesy stuff that didn't even begin to belong, but it was too short for the kind of character development they were going for. Needed to be at least another season for them to throw that many episodes of daily life in there.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I just watch Sacred Blacksmith. It's the same. Interesting concept, but very poorly executed, and extremely rushed. Not only did they take a relatively dark story line, and add stupid fan service crap (which I wouldn't normally have a problem with, but it just detracted from this anime), and other cutesy stuff that didn't even begin to belong, but it was too short for the kind of character development they were going for. Needed to be at least another season for them to throw that many episodes of daily life in there.



Yeah, when I watched it a month or so ago, I felt the same.. It had a great concept.. but, rushed and felt... not so great about it afterwards. I mean, I did think it was all right, but could of got more out of it for what they where going at.. 

Phantom Requiem is streaming now. Liked the first episode.


----------



## djisas (May 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I just watch Sacred Blacksmith. It's the same. Interesting concept, but very poorly executed, and extremely rushed. Not only did they take a relatively dark story line, and add stupid fan service crap (which I wouldn't normally have a problem with, but it just detracted from this anime), and other cutesy stuff that didn't even begin to belong, but it was too short for the kind of character development they were going for. Needed to be at least another season for them to throw that many episodes of daily life in there.



But the fan service was the best part of the show...
Well agree it could have been better, it had potential...


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2011)

I don't like fanservice when it doesn't fit the theme of the anime, or, in the case of Blacksmith, is just thrown in arbitrarily with no real fit into the story. It detracts from a good story, not adds to it.



Spoiler



Take the first time you see her boobs. It was after the first major battle. Everything was alread done, and they just arbitrarily made her armor fall apart and revel her boobs. Did not fit at all. Made no sense to put it in there. Armor breaks during the battle? OK, I migh be able to buy that, but not while just standing there.

Now later, they have the typical friendship bonding scene in a bathtub. That fit much better in that part of the series, as we were in a daily life arc, and learning more about the characters. I can accept that. It's not as arbitrary.  What didn't make sense about it tho, is with this anime, they couldn't afford to waste all that time on daily life eps, but that's another topic altogether.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2011)

Best thing ever.. I just read..

Keanu Reeves isn't going to be Akira.. THANK GOD!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2011)

DJ, your right... lol

 We'll be getting it in the first of the year, and dvd in spring.. Which, like I said, I don't mind it.. We should have subs sooner then that..


----------



## djisas (May 22, 2011)

So anyone watching Fairy tale??
Its getting better by the day...

Dedman is also having some interesting stuff going on, our pussy MC is starting to look like a Man, much thanks to Hummingbird...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2011)

djisas said:


> So anyone watching Fairy tale??
> Its getting better by the day...
> 
> Dedman is also having some interesting stuff going on, our pussy MC is starting to look like a Man, much thanks to Hummingbird...



I think once I get some new glasses I'll start watching subs again.... two episodes and headache here I come


Also got... new anime site to check out..


Anime Vine

I love comic vine... so this should be good


----------



## kid41212003 (May 22, 2011)

Which Shiki's EP that gets more actions?


----------



## entropy13 (May 22, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Which Shiki's EP that gets more actions?



Once you get past ep 16 iirc it's all about hacking and slashing and crushing skulls and throwing boulders and chopping bodies and using a field tractor to grind corpses.


----------



## djisas (May 22, 2011)

Yup, once you get halfway, its starts getting OMFG...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 22, 2011)

Pic of the day ..

More here, http://photo.blog.sina.com.cn/category/u/1240462701/s/85737/page1


----------



## djisas (May 25, 2011)

Pick of the day, sony hack:
NSFW


Spoiler


----------



## Batou1986 (May 25, 2011)

LoL everyone hate's Sony now.

Secondly as production IG done anything good lately, just finished watching Ghost Hound thought it was pretty cool especialy the awesome use of 5.1.
Creepy stuff reminded me of FEAR abit.


----------



## djisas (May 25, 2011)

I dont, i still love them and prize my many Sony "toys"...
Although i dont have ps3...


----------



## Shihab (May 25, 2011)

djisas said:


> Pick of the day, sony hack:
> NSFW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djisas (May 25, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> LoL everyone hate's Sony now.
> 
> Secondly as production IG done anything good lately, just finished watching Ghost Hound thought it was pretty cool especialy the awesome use of 5.1.
> Creepy stuff reminded me of FEAR abit.



Ghost hound was, interesting, and speaking of production I.G., i think Real drive was better than ghost hound, another of Masamune Shirow's creations...


Finished watching Aria the Natural (for the second and half time) and while reading the manga, it certainly was an interesting experience, even though the pacing in Aria the Natural is really slow, it doesnt actually get boring, maybe except for a couple episode where it does get near boring, but never to much and the remaining is always a joy to watch, its interesting that while the anime is mostly devoid of fillers (like some dumb people like to call), the anime goes one step further by developing each of the manga's chapters further giving them more life and more content and going deeper into Aqua's mysteries and closer to the undine's daily life, the anime also tells the story in a slight different order than in the manga, if you watch both the anime and the manga, you will clearly realize how the events appear in different order and like i mentioned, most of the time these events are limited in length by just a chapter while the anime takes the chance to animate the best chapters into an entire episode but i never feel im watching a filler, rather im grateful to the anime for going to this length, it is only a shame character sometimes look better in the manga, rarely though, the anime does a superb job, but its mostly a wardrobe minor difference, i still remember Akari looking magnificent on a suit in the manga during the Galaxy express navigation (chapter) and then in the anime, she just wears some cute casual clothing, but there are other rare times where casual clothing looks better in the manga...
Next theres the ova and then Aria the origination as well 3 more Aria volumes to wrap it up...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (May 27, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Once you get past ep 16 iirc it's all about hacking and slashing and crushing skulls and throwing boulders and chopping bodies and using a field tractor to grind corpses.



This comment made me watch the series.

I am now at episode 16, (i started watching yesterday)

I am loving this series. Yes there is not much action at first, but they do a awesome job with the characters!


----------



## djisas (May 27, 2011)

And it only gets worse from there on, more than you can even think...
It is a fantastic anime, even the style so much criticized i think feats perfectly, by the way, pretty soon there will be two extra bd episodes...


----------



## entropy13 (May 27, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> This comment made me watch the series.
> 
> I am now at episode 16, (i started watching yesterday)
> 
> I am loving this series. Yes there is not much action at first, but they do a awesome job with the characters!



A bit misleading though (my fault), there's no throwing of boulders. More of using a boulder to crush something moving (well struggling to move). 



djisas said:


> And it only gets worse from there on, more than you can even think...
> It is a fantastic anime, even the style so much criticized i think feats perfectly, by the way, pretty soon there will be two extra bd episodes...



Well not really "criticized" but more on "becoming the de facto example of 'anime' hair-styles i.e. from the mundane, to the weird but possible, to the WTF IS THAT HAIRSTYLE???"


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (May 28, 2011)

i read some place the bd was canceled... 

I really want to see the 2 extra episodes!!!


----------



## LordJummy (May 28, 2011)

My god I can't wait for evangelion 3.33. It feels like I've been waiting for 10 years.


----------



## djisas (May 28, 2011)

It will take some wile yet...


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> My god I can't wait for evangelion 3.33. It feels like I've been waiting for 10 years.



I feel your pain. Evangelion is my favorite franchise.


----------



## LordJummy (May 29, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I feel your pain. Evangelion is my favorite franchise.



Same here. The new versions are spectacular if I do say so myself. I heard rumors a while back that 3.33 was scheduled for 2011 summer release, but it could actually be 2012. I would pay large amounts of money to obtain a copy.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 29, 2011)

I haven't even watched the first two, just to avoid being pissed when I can't watch 3.33


----------



## LordJummy (May 29, 2011)

I totally understand that. However, they are brilliantly redone. I recommend grabbing the BR's as soon as possible. They seriously spared no expense and perfected every detail. I was like a little kid when I watched 1.11. It was almost like the story became new again.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 29, 2011)

The eva rebuild movies are the best example of what anime is possible of in the new digital animation age.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I totally understand that. However, they are brilliantly redone. I recommend grabbing the BR's as soon as possible. They seriously spared no expense and perfected every detail. I was like a little kid when I watched 1.11. It was almost like the story became new again.



considering how much they changed, it almost IS new again.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> considering how much they changed, it almost IS new again.



The first movie is pretty much material from the first series only slightly diff and a couple completely new bits.  The second is mainly completely new stuff w/ a few things from the original.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2011)

damnit i wanna rewatch the eva movies now, but i dont have enough time before work


----------



## djisas (May 29, 2011)

I already got the two first ones in br, got them very early...


----------



## LordJummy (May 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> damnit i wanna rewatch the eva movies now, but i dont have enough time before work



I think I'm going to watch them today, and maybe some Hellsing.


----------



## djisas (May 29, 2011)

speaking of hellsing, ive seen that Hellsing Ultimate VIII been delayed cause of the quake, but its scheduled for late jully...


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 29, 2011)

Meh I was dissapointed w/ the manga ending, and w/ all its delays I'm done w/ the Hellsing series.
Found out about Hellsing after the tv series but before Ultimate.
I loved the atmosphere in the tv series, and the soundtrack especially.  
Ultimate is well animated and stays truer to the manga, but the music isn't as good, and lacks atmosphere.  Theres some great stuff in the manga coming up in the next ova.  Dunno if they'd do an original ending.


----------



## entropy13 (May 31, 2011)

Someone in the US Army is watching Madoka:


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Whose is this:


----------



## djisas (Jun 4, 2011)

Break blade 5 out...
Some good action and somethings that could've been avoided, those two idiots...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> Break blade 5 out...
> Some good action and somethings that could've been avoided, those two idiots...



as always however, the animation is fantastic. looks awesome in 1080p.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 5, 2011)

Watched Break Blade 5, it's great.

Watched Deadman Wonderland ep 8, it's looking to be the same level of Ao no Exorcist now LOL.


----------



## djisas (Jun 5, 2011)

Ao exorcist is an high school comedy with demons thing...
Deadman, is something more mature and with more impact...
Needs more red man...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2011)

Well... I started to watch noein but after they couldn't get the subs/dubs i stopped.. 

So, started watching Claymore.. So far, 4 episodes in, it's good.

Oh, and Eden of the East.. Great series and I've watched the 1st movie.. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## djisas (Jun 5, 2011)

Noein was a fantastic anime, a very unique style and characters, i really liked the art...
Claymore is also a fantastic title with its own unique style, shame about how it ends...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2011)

The art to noein is great.. I got to episode 14 and just fell off the mark to me..


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 6, 2011)

just started Togainu no Chi

so far its looking pretty good, although only 12 episodes


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 6, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> just started Togainu no Chi
> 
> so far its looking pretty good, although only 12 episodes


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jun 6, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Watched Break Blade 5, it's great.
> 
> Watched Deadman Wonderland ep 8, it's looking to be the same level of Ao no Exorcist now LOL.



thats another series i had someone convince me to watch, 3 episode in and its decent


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 6, 2011)

hetalia is CAZY COOOOL!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2011)

Been watching Kara no Kyoukai (Garden of Sinners). I really like it so far. Good blend of horror, scifi, and fantasy.


----------



## phobias23 (Jun 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> Noein was a fantastic anime, a very unique style and characters, i really liked the art...
> Claymore is also a fantastic title with its own unique style, shame about how it ends...


thats right, but its just the anime version. I only watched the anime but my friends are reading the manga and they say that the story continues Awesome!!


----------



## phobias23 (Jun 8, 2011)

guys question, its true Black lagoon finishes at the 5 ova........ no way.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think Deadman Wonderland will end up being a great series, more a mediocre series w/ a few really good aspects will keep me watching.  The OP is badass, Shiro is a great char, I liked the initial more The Running Man esque setting, and I wanna know how the super killer blood power destroyed tokyo.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

New gundam series anyone:

Edit:
Damn 4chan >_> well check out their mecha section.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 9, 2011)

re-watchin cowboy bebop


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> New gundam series anyone:
> 
> Edit:
> Damn 4chan >_> well check out their mecha section.



13th June announcement


----------



## djisas (Jun 9, 2011)

You mean this??




Looks shit to me, more gundamntard shit, transformers had better looking mechs 20 years ago...
Why people idolizes gundamn, i fail to understand...


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 9, 2011)

WTF IS THIS SHIT?? The mech design looks terrible, I hope this is just a joke.

Seriously, it looks like a children's show with teletubbies... D:


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's the "Beginners" Gundam kits I see in toy stores LOL 

They're the ones recommended for kids 6-12.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah the show is aimed towards 5+ year olds,the design looks like a remake of RX-78 but more childish element.
Unicorn OVA 4 anyone???


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 9, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Unicorn OVA 4 anyone???



October 2011. They're following the same timetable, twice per year, Mar/Apr and Oct/Nov.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Curses well it can't be as bad as Rebuild Evangelion.


----------



## djisas (Jun 9, 2011)

That my friends, is the brand new gundamn, i hear it involves card games too, pokemon meets Gundamn...
Gotta catch them all!!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ugh Fairy Tail with cliffhangers LOL


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 11, 2011)

The new Gundam will not be watched by me. I swear if I ever watch more than 10% of it I will not touch any anime anymore.


----------



## djisas (Jun 11, 2011)

Deadman 9, good episode, very good, someone got chopped in little bits, literally...
Interesting end of episode and overall quite bloody and brutal, just how i like it...

Now, off to check those Fairy tail cliffhangers...
Back to FT, a little cliffhanger there, nothing major, but i love how it ends the episode, the anime simple keep getting better by the day, i would also like to point the fantastic job done with the music, it really is immersing, perfectly tuned to the mood...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 12, 2011)

I didn't know NewEgg carry these products....

 Marketplace, Toys,  Games & Hobbies, Toys, Good S...


----------



## djisas (Jun 13, 2011)

Thought they be in the electronic business only...
Selling anime goods, there's profit in there, selling merchandise to ronery otaku...
Well, id but some myself, but i aint no money to waste, i barely have any to buy some manga or occasional bd...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah last few months newegg has been expanding the "newegg marketplace"


----------



## djisas (Jun 13, 2011)

The brand new gundamn age http://youtu.be/11DecXqdN7o
I would say, not worth your time, even if you are a diehard fan...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 13, 2011)

Animation is really suck.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 15, 2011)

This anime rocks >>> http://myanimelist.net/anime/9513/Beelzebub cant stop watching it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> The brand new gundamn age http://youtu.be/11DecXqdN7o
> I would say, not worth your time, even if you are a diehard fan...



One I won't watch...


----------



## djisas (Jun 15, 2011)

Arciks said:


> This anime rocks >>> http://myanimelist.net/anime/9513/Beelzebub cant stop watching it.



Not really my thing, ive enough shounen to watch...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just saw Project Appleseed. Pretty damn sick.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just saw Project Appleseed. Pretty damn sick.
> 
> http://animethemes.net/data/media/8/Appleseed 003.jpg



but was it the first one? or the Ex-machina? your picture is from EX.. 

But, both are great!


----------



## djisas (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you guys seen the new blood anime by CLAMP and production IG, it is starting next month...
http://youtu.be/jEWkou2Vlik

Here is Appleseed XIII http://youtu.be/YYARFxH8Xac
Its a 13ep ova and its already started, there's also 2 movies...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope it's not related to Blood+...

CLAMP should give some awesome character designs.


----------



## djisas (Jun 16, 2011)

Im sure its a stand alone story...
Remenber that clamp did code geass, chobits and many others, they can do fantastic characters...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 16, 2011)

Besides the rest of Deadman Wonderland the only upcoming anime on my radar are Redline and Harrietta the Borrower.
(I dont count eva 3.3 since it could come out tommorow or 2015)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 16, 2011)

man, i was soo late for watching madoka recently..
that one anime is just soooooo good


----------



## djisas (Jun 16, 2011)

If you guys are interested, i made a listing of the anime that will start soon, gathering information and trailers, you can take a look here: http://www.animwu.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewforum.php?63

This season there are a few titles that pick my curiosity, they are blood C, created by clamp and produced by production IG...
Kami-sama dolls, from looking at trailers, i like the characters and the setting, it might be a good anime...

There are 2 sequels Natsume the book of friends 2, it is a fan favorite and receive very high ratings in the past...

Nurarihyon no Mago returns too, the first season wasnt bad, like Natsume's its an anime about Youkai, but in this case focus more into fighting the youkai...

Bibliotheca Mystica de Dantalian, ther particuarity about this title is Gainax and the quality cast, usually anything Gainax does is gold, if thats true for this anime it might be one of the best...

There's another sequel worth mentioning, Baka to test 2, one of the best highschool comedies in recent memory...

there's RO-KYU-BU! an anime about lolis and basket...

Mayo Chiki! another comedy probably, In the school romantic comedy, Konoe Subaru is a beautiful boy who serves as a butler to a classmate named SuzutsukiKanade. However, another boy named Sakamachi Kinjirou accidentally discovers Subaru's secret — Subaru is really a girl.
The trailer looks good at least so far...

There are a few more upcoming titles, but these are some of the most anticipated...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys.. Been a while. I managed to obtain my hands on some older Anime/Cartoons (if you can categorize it that way). Recently i got myself "Swat Katz" , "The Centurions" and "Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs". I am looking for a few others from the older ones. Cant remember one they used to have on Cartoon Network back in 92 ~ 93. It was with Mech related with this White and Black Ninja robots that used to fight together. Also looking to get "Starcom: The US Space Force" and "X-men" (the old classic one)


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2011)

Dude, i used to watch those, i loved saber rider, Swat Kats was nice too, but they where genuine america-jin cartoons unlike saber riders...

Have you watched transformers??
I know a few from the world masterpiece theater, but i suppose youre not after those classics... 

I know a few other classics like the ones you mention, but i cant remember names...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 18, 2011)

I remember watching the Transformers but cant remember which version was it..... It was one where Optimus had a brother i believe (dont follow the story line a lot on those)

Also i am looking to get the DVD's for Johny Quest if you remember that one?


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2011)

No not that, probably didnt air in my country...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah that one was old as well. Did you watch Re-boot ? (I think it was called like that)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> I remember watching the Transformers but cant remember which version was it..... It was one where Optimus had a brother i believe (dont follow the story line a lot on those)
> 
> Also i am looking to get the DVD's for Johny Quest if you remember that one?



Huh isn't this an anime thread? I didnt know you could talk about cartoons? Transfomers in either case isn't an anime, i was big into Transformers G1 i have the box sets lol. The Headmasters series is fucked up, the english sub version isn't even translated correct its called the "Singapore dubs" and was aired only in Asia at random times in the early 90s. I heard there is a box set of Headmaster series i might look it up but the "Singapore dubs" are pretty infamous among fans.

Im not big into anime but ive decided to check out some stuff. Akira is first on my list as it was pretty influential in exposing anime over here plus its good for it being mostly at night which was hard to do or something. Yeah so ima check out Initial D an anime about drifting and racing (my mates saw it thought id give it a go to since i like some of the cars in it), Cowboy Bebop as ive always wanted to see that after seeing a little of it ages ago.

I dont like all that uber otaku shit or gundam, i like watching films and series because they are good not because they are anime but there are some really good anime out there its just finding what i like. Probably be best avoiding Hellsing, might not be for me.

Ive saw most of Dragon Ball Z and all of the Funimation dub of Dragonball which was excellent but it dragged on at parts especially the Red Ribbon army sections, the best parts are the tournaments. Nothing special just thought id not that id seen it.

Recently saw Only Yesterday which has English subtitles and Grave of the Firefiles which has an English dub but i saw the subtitle version; both are Studio Ghibli films.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll be going to ToyCon (10th Toy Convention) over here in the afternoon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> *Huh isn't this an anime thread? I didnt know you could talk about cartoons? Transfomers in either case isn't an anime, *
> 
> ...........





Sorry, but gotta make this point clear since I guess the first 34 words didn't..


The definition of the word Animation is the movement of *ALL* 2d/3d objects.. 

It's not the exact definition, but it's close to the point without coping.. 


Even if it wasn't made in the "east" it's still considered anime. MADtv shorts are anime of the Western sorts.. 


So, when I state the first sentence of the OP as..



Cold Storm said:


> *Anime Nation, Your one stop TPU thread on talking anything and everything that has to due with the form of Animation*. Anime, Manga, Art, Stories, Cosplay, Con's. We're here to talk about it all!
> 
> ............



I mean, if you even look at the "HISTORY" of anime.. It talks about Snow White, via Walt his self...


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2011)

Even peter pan from 1989 was an anime, who would know??
Or Fables of the Green Forest, this one is really old and i used to watch it when kid, i really liked it back then...
And there's more...

Kieran, have you watched anything from Miyasaki or studios ghibli, and Makoto Shinkai??


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just got home from Toy Con, a lot of toys, cosplay, people, etc.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't watched Deadman yet (i read the manga), but i just realized Shiro is voiced by Hanazawa Kana, who voiced Suou in Darker than Black II and Shiemi in Ao no Exorcist that I like the best...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Just got home from Toy Con, a lot of toys, cosplay, people, etc.



Pics or it didn't happen!




 The bottom line... Before you state that a cartoon isn't a form of Anime... Learn what the meaning of the words Anime and Animation is... All the old Walt Disney is considered as Anime... Hell, Toy Story is anime... Cars.... It's just now that The Western (America) has gotten into the flow of anime, there is now really no "japan" is the only thing that is called "anime"...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well you could say the latest Transformers are animated by japs like cybertron etc etc since its owned by Takara toy too,whereas the G1 is american animation?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2011)

Right on the mark.. We now really have to look at everything as Eastern/Western flow..

Walt helped develop the form of Animation. It wasn't for him and a few names (I can't spell them via Japanese) that really made what we call Anime.. It's just threw out the years the two parts of the world developed differently.. But, in a nut shell.. Anime is cartoon, as Cartoon is Anime..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2011)

Just because anime comes from the word animation doesn't mean its the same thing, anime is a certain type or style of animation mostly from Japan certainly historically. Anime is just another form of animation it doesn't encompass all types of animation.

I wouldn't exactly go oh there is that inspector gadget anime, its a cartoon. Neither would i say Finding Nemo was an anime film.

You say Snow White was mentioned but all i can infer from that was Japanese took and experimented with different western techniques.

Your pretty pedantic about the situation even though im guessing you knew what i meant.

EDIT: Transformers was a Japanese toy line but Hasbro do the the international marketing of the toys and created the original series, the last series Transformers Animated was drawn/made whatever it was done in Japan. I don't watch the modern series of Transformers its a bit child centric and has no nostalgia value or interest for me.


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I haven't watched Deadman yet (i read the manga), but i just realized Shiro is voiced by Hanazawa Kana, who voiced Suou in Darker than Black II and Shiemi in Ao no Exorcist that I like the best...



And she does a bloody great job, literally...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 18, 2011)

djisas said:


> Even peter pan from 1989 was an anime, who would know??
> Or Fables of the Green Forest, this one is really old and i used to watch it when kid, i really liked it back then...
> And there's more...
> 
> Kieran, have you watched anything from Miyasaki or studios ghibli, and Makoto Shinkai??



I haven't seen a lot of "anime" but mostly Studio Ghibli; Grave of the Fireflys, Spirited Away and Only Yesterday. Ive heard of 5 centimeters per second and seen a clip but i haven't watched it yet.

Im pretty new to this, ive only see some random stuff on tv at night and some popular stuff like Spirited Away.

Ive heard of other stuff like Ghost in the Shell and that but its just really popular or well known stuff. Ive also got the street fighter collection which has SF2, Alpha and Generations also SF round one fight which is a comic but its animated kind of hard to explain really.

EDIT: Right now im watching a really dodgy dub of Akira but its said to be the original english dub which is supposed to be better than the newer english dub, if the newer dub is worse it must be terrible! The quality isnt that great either but i get to see it so its okay.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Just because anime comes from the word animation doesn't mean its the same thing, anime is a certain type or style of animation mostly from Japan certainly historically. Anime is just another form of animation it doesn't encompass all types of animation.
> 
> I wouldn't exactly go oh there is that inspector gadget anime, its a cartoon. Neither would i say Finding Nemo was an anime film.
> 
> ...



But, you can't seem to comprehend the factor of the first line in this thread.. It's a place to talk about ALL things Animated. 

Snow White was an influence to what is now. To where you can Exosquad took Japanese anime and made it American...

You come in here and post something like that, what do you think would happen? We all bash one another over what we do and don't like via anime.. But, going out like that.. The first line says it's a free for all..


----------



## djisas (Jun 18, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I haven't seen a lot of "anime" but mostly Studio Ghibli; Grave of the Fireflys, Spirited Away and Only Yesterday. Ive heard of 5 centimeters per second and seen a clip but i haven't watched it yet.
> 
> Im pretty new to this, ive only see some random stuff on tv at night and some popular stuff like Spirited Away.
> 
> ...



I have a list made myself for people new to anime, it consist mostly of quality titles or popular ones, it is worth taking a look...
http://www.animwu.info/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7202
I have updated the list a little today with 3 new titles under horror\suspense category by including Bakemonogatari, Madoka and shiki...
I should update it further with some new comedies and romances maybe, also i can take suggestions on anime to include on the list...

Edit: site is down, i wrote the update, but im unable to submit it until site comes back, bu i leave the link here nonetheless, so check it out latter...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> But, you can't seem to comprehend the factor of the first line in this thread.. It's a place to talk about ALL things Animated.
> 
> Snow White was an influence to what is now. To where you can Exosquad took Japanese anime and made it American...
> 
> You come in here and post something like that, what do you think would happen? We all bash one another over what we do and don't like via anime.. But, going out like that.. The first line says it's a free for all..



All im doing is explaining my posts. So okay fair point the title does say "animation" but a simple quick word was suffice.
Originally i was saying i have never ever heard of Transformers being called an anime and that i didn't think it was an anime. If you re-read, i actually posted "Huh isn't this an anime thread? I didnt know you could talk about cartoons? Transfomers in either case isn't an anime" note the question marks meaning i didn't know (i want clear on the matter), i never said you couldn't talk about cartoons. You then proceeded to try explain to me what anime actually was, 2 reasons as mentioned already as to why because i didn't know if discussion on cartoons was allowed or to try explain Transformers probably was a type of anime. I also tried to explain in hindsight badly that anime isn't just animation its a certain style of animation.

Also when i said anime doesn't encompass all types of animation i meant its just one style of many, its not really an interchangeable term for all animation that's why i gave the sarcastic example of inspector gadget which you wouldn't normally associate being an anime. Yes i realise the word comes from "animēshon" but its synonymous with a certain style.

I don't mind being corrected and i don't have a problem here, i also do not have anything else to say about the matter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2011)

My thing is this and will all ways be this.. People on this forum seem to forget the factor of reading.. From that, you were the example.. Do I have "hate" over what you said, or who you are.. No.. I just can't see how if a person didn't read a thread, I know 311 pages is crazy... But, op goes with it... 

Kieran, I'm all for everything you have said in the posts.. all after that first line... and posts after. It's just the factor that op states something and people just forget to read that op before words are said..


Now that we have our string of things.. Let's get this back going.. 


I suggest going over to orb kieran and checking stuff out.. Helps you a lot there.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 19, 2011)

I LOL'D at what happened. Also, new title. LOL


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 19, 2011)

They finally make an anime of Usagi Drop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wNIA7q1VXE

I've been reading the manga and it's really good!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah i changed the name, but i wanted to keep anime nation in the title cause tahts what i search for when i wanna find the thread >.>


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

For all the UK users on here, zavvi are doing a massive special offer on anime, I may have already said this on the UK forums but Guyver is down to £6.85 (from £60) and the same is true for loads more

http://www.zavvi.com/dvd/offers/manga-20th-anniversary.list?affil=BUYAT



Spoiler: list of everything in special offer



*List is from http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/zav...-specials-dvd-blu-ray-from-3-85/960742?page=2, it is alphabetized with DVD's first then blu-rays*
Afro Samurai - Complete Murder Sessions - DVD £6.85 Save: £23.14 
Afro Samurai (Directors Cut) - DVD £10.85 Save: £12.14 
Afro Samurai: Resurrection D.C - DVD £3.85 Save: £19.14 
Akira - DVD £12.85 Save: £7.14 
Appleseed - DVD £3.85 Save: £5.94 
Astro Boy - Greatest Astro Adventures - DVD £3.85 Save: £5.94 
Baccano! The Complete Collection - DVD £30.85 Save: £9.14 
Bamboo Blade - Series 1, Part 1 - DVD £6.85 Save: £18.14 
Bamboo Blade - Series 1, Part 2 - DVD £6.85 Save: £18.14 
Black Blood Brothers - Series 1 Part 1 - DVD £5.45 Save: £14.34 
Bleach - Complete Series 1 Box Set - DVD £7.45 Save: £26.84 
Bleach - Complete Series 2 Box Set - DVD £7.45 Save: £26.84 
Bleach - Series 3 - DVD £12.85 Save: £22.14 
Bleach Complete Series 5 - DVD £9.85 Save: £25.14 
Bleach The Movie - Memories Of Nobody - DVD £7.85 Save: £9.94 
Bleach The Movie: The Diamond Dust Rebellion - DVD £3.85 Save: £14.14 
Bleach: Complete Series 4 Box Set - DVD £8.85 Save: £31.14 
Blood - The Last Vampire - DVD £4.85 Save: £12.14 
By The Will Of Ghengis Khan - DVD £3.85 Save: £12.14 
Chanbara Beauty - DVD £3.85 Save: £14.14 
Choke - DVD £3.85 Save: £13.94 
Claymore Collection - DVD £15.85 Save: £24.14 
D. Gray-Man: The Complete Collection - DVD £16.85 Save: £43.14 
Darker Than Black - Complete Series Box Set - DVD £11.85 Save: £28.14 
Death Note - The Complete Series - DVD £39.85 Save: £20.14 
Devil May Cry - DVD £10.85 Save: £14.14 
Evangelion 1.01 Youre Not Alone - DVD £3.85 Save: £14.14 
Five Centimetres Per Second - DVD £4.85 Save: £13.14 
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood One - DVD £7.45 Save: £17.54 
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood Three - DVD £14.85 Save: £10.14 
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood Two - DVD £7.45 Save: £17.54 
Ghost In The Shell 2.0/Ghost In The Shell - Innocence - DVD £5.85 Save: £24.14 
Ghost In The Shell 2: Innocence - DVD £3.85 Save: £15.94 
Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex - Complete 1st Gig - DVD £11.85 Save: £27.44 
Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex - Complete 2ng Gig - DVD £11.85 Save: £27.44 
Girl Who Leapt Through Time 2 Disc Collectors Edition - DVD £6.85 Save: £13.14 
GITS 2.0 (Ghost In The Shell Redux) - Blu-ray £4.85 Save: £15.14 
GITS 2.0 (Ghost In The Shell Redux) - DVD £3.85 Save: £16.14 
Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor - The Complete Collecion - DVD £6.85 Save: £53.14 
Hayao Miyazaki and Kyousuke Mikuriya’s Sherlock Hound - DVD £6.85 Save: £23.14 
Heat Guy J - Complete Series 1 [Box Set] - DVD £9.85 Save: £14.64 
Hellsing Ultimate - Vol. 1 - DVD £7.85 Save: £6.94 
Hellsing Ultimate - Vol. 2 - DVD £7.85 Save: £6.94 
Hellsing Ultimate Volume 4 - DVD £3.85 Save: £11.14 
Hetalia Axis Powers - Complete Series 1 - DVD £6.85 Save: £11.14 
Higanjima - DVD £3.85 Save: £12.14 
Highlander: Search For Vengeance - DVD £4.85 Save: £11.94 
Ichi - DVD £3.85 Save: £14.14 
Jyu-Oh-Sei - Series 1 Part 1 - DVD £4.85 Save: £14.94 
K-20: The Fiend With Twenty Faces - DVD £11.85 Save: £6.14 
Kamui - DVD £10.85 Save: £7.14 
Kitaro Movie Collection - DVD £9.85 Save: £15.14 
Lupin The Third: Secret Of Mamo - DVD £3.85 Save: £13.94 
Millennium Actress - DVD £3.85 Save: £12.94 
Naruto Shippuden Box Set 2 (Episodes 234-246) - DVD £14.85 Save: £10.14 
Naruto Shippuden Box Set 3 (Episodes 247-259) - DVD £7.45 Save: £17.54 
Naruto Shippuden Box Set 4 (Episodes 260-272) - DVD £7.45 Save: £17.54 
Naruto Shippuden The Movie - DVD £3.85 Save: £14.14 
Naruto Shippuden Vol.1 - DVD £7.45 Save: £17.54 
Naruto The Movie - Ninja Clash In The Land Of Snow - DVD £3.85 
Naruto The Movie 2 - Legend Of The Stone Of Gelel - DVD £3.85 Save: £13.94 
Naruto the Movie 3: Guardians of the Crescent Moon - DVD £3.85 Save: £14.14 
Naruto The Movie Collection - DVD £10.85 Save: £19.14 
Naruto Unleashed - Complete Series 1 - DVD £15.85 Save: £23.44 
Naruto Unleashed - Complete Series 2 Box Set - DVD £7.45 Save: £31.84 
Naruto Unleashed - Complete Series 3 - DVD £7.45 Save: £31.84 
Naruto Unleashed - Complete Series 4 - DVD £13.85 Save: £25.44 
Naruto Unleashed - Series 6 - Complete - DVD £7.45 Save: £32.54 
Naruto Unleashed - Series 8 - DVD £7.85 Save: £27.14 
Naruto Unleashed Complete Series 5 - DVD £7.45 Save: £32.54 
Naruto Unleashed Complete Series 7 - DVD £7.45 Save: £27.54 
Naruto: The Lost Story - DVD £4.85 Save: £7.94 
Noein - Complete Series Boxset - DVD £6.85 Save: £42.14 
Origin Spirits Of The Past - DVD £5.45 Save: £12.34 
Ouran High School Host Club - Coplete Series - DVD £6.85 Save: £23.14 
Panda Go Panda! - DVD £3.85 Save: £11.14 
Professor Layton And The Eternal Diva - DVD £3.85 Save: £12.14 
Rin, Daughters of Mnemosyne: The Complete Series - DVD £3.85 Save: £16.14 
Sengoku Basara: Samurai Kings - Complete Series - DVD £6.85 Save: £18.14 
Shigurui: Death Frenzy - The Complete Series - DVD £4.85 Save: £15.14 
Skate Or Die - DVD £10.85 Save: £5.14 
Sky Crawlers - DVD £12.45 Save: £7.54 
Sons Of The Wind - DVD £3.85 Save: £12.14 
Soul Eater: Complete Series (Episodes 1-51) - DVD £16.85 Save: £43.14 
Summer Wars - DVD £11.85 Save: £6.14 
Summer Wars / The Girl Who Leapt Through Time - DVD £8.85 Save: £16.14 
Sword For Truth - DVD £3.85 Save: £5.94 
Tajomaru: Avenging Blade - DVD £3.85 Save: £12.14 
Tamagotchi: The Movie - DVD £3.85 Save: £11.14 
The Girl Who Leapt Through Time - DVD £3.85 Save: £13.94 
Tokko - Complete Series Boxset - DVD £3.85 Save: £30.44 
Urotsukidoji - Legend Of The Overfiend/Legend Of The Demon - DVD £3.85 Save: £13.94 
Vampire Knight - Volume 3 - DVD £4.85 Save: £8.14 
Vampire Knight Vol 1 (Episodes 1-4) - DVD £4.85 Save: £8.14 
Vampire Knight Vol 4 (Episodes 11-13) - DVD £8.85 Save: £4.14 
Vampire Knight: Vol 2 (Episodes 5-7) - DVD £4.85 Save: £8.14 
XxxHolic - Series 1 Part 1 - DVD £5.45 Save: £19.54 
Xxxholic - Series 1 Part 2 - DVD £5.45 Save: £19.04 
*Blu-ray *
Afro Samurai - Blu-ray £9.85 Save: £13.14 
Afro Samurai - Complete Murder Sessions - Blu-ray £11.85 Save: £28.14 
Afro Samurai - Resurrection - Blu-ray £9.85 Save: £13.14 
Akira - Blu-ray £16.85 Save: £11.14 
Akira - The Collectors Edition - Blu-ray £17.85 Save: £12.14 
Blood - The Last Vampire - Blu-ray £8.85 Save: £16.14 
By The Will Of Ghengis Khan - Blu-ray £6.85 Save: £13.14 
Devil May Cry - Blu-ray £14.85 Save: £15.14 
Eden Of The East - Blu-ray £7.45 Save: £27.54 
Evangelion 1.11 Youre Not Alone Special Edition - Blu-ray £9.85 Save: £13.14 
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood One - Blu-ray £8.85 Save: £26.14 
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood Two - Blu-ray £8.85 Save: £26.14 
Ghost In The Shell 2.0/Ghost In The Shell - Innocence - Blu-ray £12.85 Save: £27.14 
Ghost In The Shell 2: Innocence - Blu-ray £4.85 Save: £15.14 
Higanjima - Blu-ray £5.85 Save: £14.14 
Ichi - Blu-ray £5.85 Save: £19.14 
Kamui - Blu-ray £5.85 Save: £14.14 
Origin Spirits Of The Past - The Movie - Blu-ray £5.85 Save: £19.14 
Professor Layton And The Eternal Diva - Blu-ray £6.85 Save: £13.14 
Sengoku Basara: Samurai Kings - Complete Series - Blu-ray £8.85 Save: £21.14 
Shigurui - Death Frenzy - The Complete Series - Blu-ray £12.85 Save: £17.14 
Sky Crawlers - Blu-ray £9.85 Save: £15.14 
Summer Wars - Blu-ray £8.85 Save: £11.14 
Summer Wars / The Girl Who Leapt Through Time - Blu-ray £6.85 Save: £23.14


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post Cheesy, might pick up Blu-Ray FMA Vol 1&2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

Claymore for £7.50 is well worth having imo. its got lots of re play value


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

On a side note -- does anyone know the demise of Shinsen-subs?

Im hearing rumors that they have completely disbanded and the team have all completely split, gone their separate ways with some of them even joining other subbers. apparently there was some sort of internal dispute between the 'old school' subbers and the new generation of subbers which caused the big split.

I have no idea. google doesnt turn up anything at all


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 19, 2011)

Lately i started to watch anime in russian translation Dubbed not subs.And like it more than to read subs,only downside is that it got one voice translations on most of anime.


----------



## djisas (Jun 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note -- does anyone know the demise of Shinsen-subs?
> 
> Im hearing rumors that they have completely disbanded and the team have all completely split, gone their separate ways with some of them even joining other subbers. apparently there was some sort of internal dispute between the 'old school' subbers and the new generation of subbers which caused the big split.
> 
> I have no idea. google doesnt turn up anything at all



I used to be a follower of the group, and they where one of the biggest back then, bigger than gg even and everyday they could have 2 or 3 releases, but some time ago, it seems their "slave driver" the guy that managed to have everyone work on something disappeared or when away and since then the group went lethargic, releasing something every now and then, but for a while now their site is unavailable, so as far as i know, good old SHS is as good as dead, chance of it reborn are very slim...

As a curiosity, BSS and eclipse are hibernating after gg woke from hibernation under Koda's command...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 19, 2011)

There are some other good groups there now, UTW (who's turning into the gg alternative, especially if you don't like gg's trollsubs or the Mabeshiba ads LOL) and "slowest speedsubbers ever" Ayako-Fansubs (LOL), and Commie.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 19, 2011)

I know them since 2004 if i remember correctly. They were really cocky on the forums and treated members unfairly, so i boyscotted all their subs after 2006.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

Thora seem to be in limbo too at the moment. their guy who cracks the whip has been out of contact for a very long time. and they cant move unless he moves (like a game of chess) they have very HQ subs but they never really seem to keep followers upto date on the situation and whats going on with current projects. I was there when they announced that they were dropping a handfull of projects but yet had no information on some ongoing projects that had stalled for over a year.


----------



## djisas (Jun 19, 2011)

Im not worried on Thora's side, coalgirls does the same job...
There's groups like Horriblesubs and many other who rip directly from stream sites, these are the fastest groups in the market, a decent quality alternative...
Things have never been better for us outside japan...
Speaking of coalgirls, the newest latest ghibli movie has been released a couple hours ago, lower quality versions shown up a little earlier too...
Ill get me the 1080 rip, eventually when the bd doesn't cost me 80$\60€ plus shipping straight from japan i will buy it...
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=VWBS-1237 for those with cash to spare, the bd comes with english or even french subs and its region free like every jpn BD...


----------



## razaron (Jun 19, 2011)

Your thread title sounds stupid. 
<goes back to Star Trek>


----------



## djisas (Jun 19, 2011)

While browsing CD japan's wares, found the Black lagoon roberta's 5 to be released as soon as thursday with subs appearing soon after...
A good number of spring season anime has its first bd released on the same day, if anyone hoping to get an "uncensored" version of this or that anime, its the time you have been waiting...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland is only 12 eps long, so it would certainly end badly.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do any of you guys like Yugioh and want play against your friends online??
http://www.duelingnetwork.com/


----------



## Shihab (Jun 21, 2011)

Yey! Finally finished my exams  .. Time to glue my self into my monitor again. Any anime suggestions ?

~~What's with the new title ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Yey! Finally finished my exams  .. Time to glue my self into my monitor again. Any anime suggestions ?
> 
> ~~What's with the new title ?



Watch more anime porn!!!!

and the title change came about as people were asking the same question too many times.

people seem to forget anything thats ANIMATED (not including the living dead -- thats REANIMATION) fits in the anime section. and the reason why we talk about ANIME is because Japan are the main people who make it. you could even discuss the old 2d versions of disney cartoons like little mermaid or peter pan or Aristocats etc etc -- it all fits.

Walt Disney became lamefags when they bought out Pixar Studios. now everything has to be fucking 3d animated. 

What happend to old classics like Beauty and the beast? Pocahontas? Aladin? Robin Hood and sword of the stone???


the future is pretty bleak IMO.


----------



## djisas (Jun 21, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Yey! Finally finished my exams  .. Time to glue my self into my monitor again. Any anime suggestions ?
> 
> ~~What's with the new title ?



The spring season is ending, its a good time to start watching...

I recomend deadman wonderland, hanasku iroha, anohana, a-chanel, nichijou, steins gate, tiger and bunny, gosick, C, Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko...

From the winter: Madoka, Level E, fractale, wandering son, kore wa zombie desu ka, yumekui merry...

Other great titles: Shiki, the best horror anime in a while, and letter bee with 50ep...

Should keep you busy for a while...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 21, 2011)

The World God Only Knows 1 & 2...


----------



## Shihab (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I'll start with Kore wa Zombie Desuka. A friend recommended it a while ago too. Is it still airing or has it already finished ?




FreedomEclipse said:


> Watch more anime porn!!!!



Hentai rarely strikes me as exciting.... plot wise


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 21, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> I think I'll start with Kore wa Zombie Desuka. A friend recommended it a while ago too. Is it still airing or has it already finished ?



Finished Kore wa Zombie a few days ago, the 13th episode is still in the making/ just came out. But not important, story ends on 11th I think.

Would not recommend watching Zombie unless you know your anime. Would recommend to seasoned otakus who don't have anything better to watch.


----------



## djisas (Jun 21, 2011)

Its still a good laugh, and ep 13 is subbed already, quality video but average subs, but for "normal" viewers is good...

Kaminomi is unexciting for me...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2011)

Bleach 327 had to end like that! Dang it!!! that's why I wait 10epi.. So, I don't get that feel of.. I gotta wait another week.. lol


Yes, the title of the thread is stupid.. but, if we gotta act like little kids.. My thought was just to close it..

And, that will be the last I talk about it..


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 23, 2011)

Change it to -> Japanese Cartoon Club


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2011)

Japanese / anime/ cartoon /club nation... lol..


Or, should be have a talk on a "sub name" for it.. I just want it stated that it's more then about "Anime"...

Japica Nation...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2011)

I found a better copy of Akira, i never knew it was out on blu ray. Its not stunning in high def like modern movies but its definitely nicer to watch. Its got that old film look even though the resolution is better. The copy i was watching before was horrible in full screen.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello there, hope you folks won't mind me postin.

Been watching/reading anime related materials since early 90's, mostly because its pretty common in TV back then (and the dubs are decent hehe).

I was exposed to some old anime/manga such as Dragon Ball/Z, Yuu Yuu Hakusho, Slam Dunk,Hajime no Ippo, Dragon Quest, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Zenki, Saber Marionette etc. and i still watch em even today. However, im not much fond of of the current rave of Naruto, Bleach and One Piece. Most of the ones i watch and read these days are mostly seinen/slice of life series, stll read some shonen type from time to time...(Arakawa under the Bridge, Yondemasuyo Azazel-san, Welcome to the NHK, Hajime no Ippo, Nichijou, Mitsudomoe, Rabuyan, Franken Fran)

Dragon Ball is probably the one ive watched most, and my drawing style is still loosely based in Akira Toriyama's style.

Im not really fond of collecting figures, posters, and other materials regarding anime and i don't listen much on their OST mostly because i have other musical preference.

I however like to draw a lot (back then at least) but only just pencils, made several comic series ranging from single pages t0 65pager comics, most recent ones i was doing was these:

http://www.smackjeeves.com/profile.php?id=79364
(Haven't updated it for over a year due to busy schedule)

the older ones and doodles are found in my DA site:
http://viperxtreme.deviantart.com/


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I found a better copy of Akira, i never knew it was out on blu ray. Its not stunning in high def like modern movies but its definitely nicer to watch. Its got that old film look even though the resolution is better. The copy i was watching before was horrible in full screen.



Akira is one anime that if you find cheap.. grab it.. I'll watch it over and over again just because of what it is in the form of Anime..


Viper, thanks for the thoughts on everything and hope you like it here in this thread.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, ive been trying to motivate myself in drawing for over a year but the vigor i had back then was already hard to procure


----------



## Shihab (Jun 23, 2011)

Kore wa Zombie seems decent enough albeit the lousy fan service. 
I also remembered that I've started Durarara a while ago.decided to see how it goes ended up watching 11 eps in a row -skipped dinner for it-. I've just finished ep12. Epic OP and a beautiful ED. I give it 9/10


----------



## djisas (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you should watch Baccano, its even more outrageous than durarara and from the same creator...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Akira is one anime that if you find cheap.. grab it.. I'll watch it over and over again just because of what it is in the form of Anime..
> 
> 
> Viper, thanks for the thoughts on everything and hope you like it here in this thread.



Just watched Akira on blu ray and it was nice! Much better than the DVD, feels like it fits the screen better still think it doesn't have the shine of native HD material but its definitely great. The ending was a bit strange lol.

Loved the Funimation dub of Dragon Ball and Z. Ocean Dub is for losers, i even liked Funimations its over 9000 better. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiqbyQuEUy0
Seems more realistic the ocean dub is just lulzy


----------



## djisas (Jun 23, 2011)

Horrible...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad you finally got to watch Akira.



Yeah, I'm with you dj... the stuff they come up with..


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 24, 2011)

ive always preferred the original Dragon Ball dub (Japanese one) >_>

The english dub (not sure if funimation or ocean dub) had some unnecessary/additional dub placed into the scene (mostly when the character is not seen on the screen), liked the original music as well (orchestra) Dragon Ball Kai made some differences in the music tho...

Just recently started watching that madoka maho shojo anime, because of some interesting comments in it so i got curious lol.

Still hoping for a 3rd season of hajime no ippo anime >_>


----------



## twilyth (Jun 24, 2011)

Any opinions on Vampire Knight?  I just started watching.  There also seems to be a series called Vampire Knight Guilty.  Anyone know how this is related?  DVD releases were all in 2008 - not sure that means much.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 24, 2011)

I only know that its a shojo manga/anime, aimed at female audiences so not much comment here >_>
But ive heard its a pretty popular series.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

Watched Vampire Knight and VK Guilty, wouldn't say its good, or worth watching, but if you have nothing better to do, watch it. Worth knowing what other otakus like, and when time comes you can recommend it to them. The manga is not terribly bad though, I like their artwork.


----------



## Zyon (Jun 24, 2011)

Any mecha fans here for Gundam series?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Any mecha fans here for Gundam series?



I do watch a lot of more recent Gundams, but I didn't like all of them. You can call me a follower but not a fan.


----------



## Zyon (Jun 24, 2011)

Recent Gundams? Lol I thought series ended at Gundam Seed Destiny :O


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Recent Gundams? Lol I thought series ended at Gundam Seed Destiny :O



You have 00 after that, then recently Unicorn. And a lot of random stuff like Gunpla Builders Beginning G.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 24, 2011)

ive only watched Gundam Wing >_>


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2011)

Zyon said:


> Recent Gundams? Lol I thought series ended at Gundam Seed Destiny :O



hell no - 00 was one of the best.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hell no - 00 was one of the best.



Yep. 00 was one hell of a good setting for them.. Wish they went along with Unicorn, or 00 for the one they have coming out now... But, it seems they do it like this.


For every two serious series, there is one kiddy series...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hell no - 00 was one of the best.



First season is not bad. The second one is an absolute disaster in my eyes. Cant remember any good part other than shiny new Mobile Suits flying around.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> First season is not bad. The second one is an absolute disaster in my eyes. Cant remember any good part other than shiny new Mobile Suits flying around.



yeah it wasnt as good, season 1 had much more adult and realistic themes to it.


the music was Fing fantastic however, one of the few animes i've downloaded the songs from - i've grabbed a few from bleach, one from soul eater, all of FLCL and all from 00... just some fantastic OP's and ED's there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlgOu3C747I&feature=related

^ for example

edit: the actual intro videos are here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kohWSTn0qZM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zObfu808Dmo


^ that second song is sung by the same chick who sung the soul eater song i love. some parts sound quite similar.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

The OP and ED are quite good, but I still prefer music from SEED, for example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx80S5GD50A

I wasted countless hours listening to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYo4XvAyK9k


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The OP and ED are quite good, but I still prefer music from SEED, for example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx80S5GD50A
> 
> I wasted countless hours listening to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYo4XvAyK9k



both of those are good, but not my tastes.


i think its clear that you're more into classical music, while i'm more into rock and thats skewing our choices.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQHM3HKni-U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dMQ0D6y-54

I started liking UVERworld and Stereopony after that. Especially Stereopony because the vocalist is pretty. LOL

But undoubtedly this is *one of the BEST*, if not *THE BEST* Gundam OP/ED:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQC-U9vy6ZI


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> both of those are good, but not my tastes.
> 
> i think its clear that you're more into classical music, while i'm more into rock and thats skewing our choices.



Indeed  I like my music nice and slow, you like yours lively and furious. (insert sexual tendencies here). 

I wonder what I should watch next. Something finished from last season please, I have developed a bad habit of "marathoning" anime I watch (Kore wa Zombie in 2 days, Madoka in one). Merry worth watching? I remember someone saying that the end is meh, but if its sufficiently funny enough, I don't mind watching (I have extra low standards here, IS is "not bad"). Level E is must watch, yes?



> But undoubtedly this is *one of the BEST*, if not *THE BEST* Gundam OP/ED:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQC-U9vy6ZI



Really like this too


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2011)

wow we have some varied tastes in the 00 music then. that one you guys are calling the best is a distant third to me after the two i listed.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 25, 2011)

> American Faces Minimum 1 Year in Prison for Bringing Manga to Canada On His Laptop.
> 
> Here



I didn't know they can search your digital data now...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 25, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I didn't know they can search your digital data now...



Doesnt that law apply for entering the US also ? That your digital devices can be searched for no reason at all. That aside i wonder if they found actual Manga or the Doujins?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I found a better copy of Akira, i never knew it was out on blu ray. Its not stunning in high def like modern movies but its definitely nicer to watch. Its got that old film look even though the resolution is better. The copy i was watching before was horrible in full screen.



It has the "old film look" because it was actually shot on film. 

As a note, most film actually has a higher resolution than today's HD. That's why so many older non-animated movies look so spectacular in BD. But with things like hand-drawn animation, you are limited by the amount of detail they decided to draw in the first place, not limited by the medium.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 27, 2011)

Random Curiosity's Summer 2011 Preview.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2011)

Just grabbed the Blu-ray of GITS: The Laughing Man.

$25.99 for it.. Not bad since if I went anywhere around here it'll be $39.99.. Gotta Love Amazon!

They have the GITS: Individual Eleven.. But, I didn't care for the "chopped" version of season 2.. They did a great job with "chopping" season 1


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 28, 2011)

The World God Only Knows would definitely have a 3rd season.


----------



## djisas (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear its selling bad and manglobe does not want to do more of it...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the DVD has yet to be released?


----------



## djisas (Jun 28, 2011)

The first season should all out in bd and the second should be starting to sell next month...
Kaminomi 6th BD was released on june 22, yet not a trace of it at the top 20 http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-06-28/japan-animation-blu-ray-disc-ranking/june-20-26

Also super popular ao exorcist only made up to 11th place with its first disk, miserable, it doesnt live up to the hype created...


----------



## Shihab (Jun 28, 2011)

They're making Blade into an Anime ?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 28, 2011)

djisas said:


> The first season should all out in bd and the second should be starting to sell next month...
> Kaminomi 6th BD was released on june 22, yet not a trace of it at the top 20 http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-06-28/japan-animation-blu-ray-disc-ranking/june-20-26
> 
> Also super popular ao exorcist only made up to 11th place with its first disk, miserable, it doesnt live up to the hype created...



That's sad... I actually like the way they draw characters a lot :/.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> They're making Blade into an Anime ?



Yeah, this year their setting up for Blade to be Marvel's anime starter.


----------



## djisas (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck with that for marvel, it will probably look shitty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxnPD4ynUsY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Shihab (Jun 29, 2011)

Blah, I've watched a few minutes of Iron Man's anime version. It felt weird. I think I'll pass. 

Baka to Test Matsuri, anyone ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 29, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Baka to Test Matsuri, anyone ?



Yes plz!


----------



## djisas (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, now thats comedy at its best...
Second season starting next week...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 29, 2011)

Karigurashi no Arrietty is really good... Studio Ghibli's quality as usual.


----------



## djisas (Jun 29, 2011)

I have it for like a week, havent had a chance to sit down and watch it...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 29, 2011)

you should def watch it.  Looks amazing in HD.  remember reading the book as a kid and is a great adaption of the material.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2011)

So I started watching Haruhi again today. jesus. I actually really enjoyed this series. Any one else think its decent other then mussels?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 30, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> So I started watching Haruhi again today. jesus. I actually really enjoyed this series. Any one else think its decent other then mussels?



I actually liked the series as well. It had a weird way of telling the story but it was good.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 30, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> So I started watching Haruhi again today. jesus. I actually really enjoyed this series. Any one else think its decent other then mussels?



Haruhi was nice. But I am putting off watching the disappearance of SH because 3hrs is a bit long.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2011)

Woot, few mins and I'll be watching my GITS: The Laughing Man Blu-ray!!!

Woot!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 30, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> So I started watching Haruhi again today. jesus. I actually really enjoyed this series. Any one else think its decent other then mussels?



It's godly.


----------



## Shihab (Jun 30, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Any one else think its decent other then mussels?



Only two thirds of Japan.
never heard of Haruhiism ?


----------



## djisas (Jun 30, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> So I started watching Haruhi again today. jesus. I actually really enjoyed this series. Any one else think its decent other then mussels?


Great anime, first episode had me think twice WTF, and endless eight took forever "literally", but asides that i enjoyed it...



Fourstaff said:


> Haruhi was nice. But I am putting off watching the disappearance of SH because 3hrs is a bit long.



You do that, the movie is fantastic, and if you like Nagato, even more the reason to watch it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2011)

[yt]g2I_8tcilFc&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


Looks good.. Glad to see it comes right after Brotherhood.. Makes me want to watch it all again..


----------



## Shihab (Jul 2, 2011)

Still watching Durarara. Listening to the OP/ED themes brings back the memories of my first days watching anime. The same feelings I had while watching the early OPs of Bleach.

I miss the old days


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> So I started watching Haruhi again today. jesus. I actually really enjoyed this series. Any one else think its decent other then mussels?



It's on my list of things I need to watch. Isn't it the one that has a weird release order? Like season 1 and 2 overlap?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> It's on my list of things I need to watch. Isn't it the one that has a weird release order? Like season 1 and 2 overlap?



"Weird" in a sense that chronologically speaking, it doesn't really follow. In the sense of how it is being narrated and remembered by Kyon however, it's "normal."


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2011)

Wile E said:


> It's on my list of things I need to watch. Isn't it the one that has a weird release order? Like season 1 and 2 overlap?



yes it does, and it aired in the wrong order on TV, so there is two possible ways to watch it.


the eps that are out of chronological order dont ruin it by being so, however.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yes it does, and it aired in the wrong order on TV, so there is two possible ways to watch it.
> 
> 
> the eps that are out of chronological order dont ruin it by being so, however.



They reasoned out it was how Kyon remembered the events, the weird order of the TV eps I mean.



Just got home, bought (one set comprising) 5 Final Fantasy figures: Cloud, Warrior of Light, Tidus, Squall and Zidane. Didn't have enough to also buy (another set comprising) Terra, Cecil, Bartz, Firion and Sephiroth (the only "bad" guy among the ten).

Pics to follow.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2011)

Done with taking pictures.

Done with transferring them to the PC.

Done with editing one of them.

And here they are. LOL


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jul 2, 2011)

deadman wonderland = done.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 2, 2011)

great, the end of AnoHana.

almost can press play on the last episode


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheesy anohana...
Gosick lots better, war, blood everywhere...
Good ending though...

Watched Karigurashy Arrietty yesterday, great movie...

Hidan no Aria over and as shitty as they come, rated 6/10...

Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko was great, at least comedy was good, shiny characters and huge load of moe, voted most moe of the year...

Dororon Enma-kun Meeramera had an epic finalle, literally, very good retro anime lots of ero and dirty jokes...

Edit: Any Fairy tail fan here?? epic fights everywhere, even Happy manned up, each episode has been better than the previous this past few episodes...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yes it does, and it aired in the wrong order on TV, so there is two possible ways to watch it.
> 
> 
> the eps that are out of chronological order dont ruin it by being so, however.



I think I have all the eps. Would somebody be so kind as to show the 2 possible watching orders, and your opinions on the preferred way to watch them?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I think I have all the eps. Would somebody be so kind as to show the 2 possible watching orders, and your opinions on the preferred way to watch them?



This has the info you need.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 3, 2011)

watchin this anime called "ghost stories" and the crack dub of it made by ADV.... It's awesome... it's an official dub and they made it a bit cracky..... I don't wanna spoil it though you gotta watch it..... they make funny references in it a lot though LOL....


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2011)

Deadman is over, and it was a great episode, although i would've love Red Man going all out and bust everything, but it was cool nonetheless...

I have watched haruhi twice, first season in broadcast order then second season including all first season episodes in the correct order...
Endless eight was sort of a pain to watch for eight weeks straight, Meguka did it in a single episode...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> Deadman is over, and it was a great episode, although i would've love Red Man going all out and bust everything, but it was cool nonetheless...
> 
> I have watched haruhi twice, first season in broadcast order then second season including all first season episodes in the correct order...
> Endless eight was sort of a pain to watch for eight weeks straight, Meguka did it in a single episode...



oh god, every week i was all 'its ok, they HAVE To finish it this week..."


and they didnt.


then that sinking realisation came in that they were going to repeat it a looooooot.


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2011)

No one ever thought it would be literally "endless 8"
Fans raged, ratings dropped, but when the movie came, every otaku made lines to watch it...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> No one ever thought it would be literally "endless 8"
> Fans raged, ratings dropped, but when the movie came, every otaku made lines to watch it...



movie was worth the endless wait. that movie was fantastically done.


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2011)

Nagato was great in the movie, hard not to fall for her, and even Haruhi was looking better than usual...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep... DJ is catching up with me... I can say that.. 418 away from me... 


Watching Dragonauts.. Liking it so far and I'm 8epi in.


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2011)

Soon i will take over all of you like Darkness spreads though the night...

My first summer anime: Kami-sama no Memo-chō 

Expectations where mid and they where achieved if not surpassed...

The first episode, a whooping 48m long (great idea airing a special ep), was very good, they introduced most of the cast that should mater for now, introduced and developed the setting and made things interesting and lively by solving and interesting mystery within one episode...
Production values while not awesome i would say standard quality, nothing fantastic but nothing to complain about, round of characters interesting and voice acting is surprisingly fresh, its good to hear new voices on anime every now and then instead of getting Itou kanako and Kana hanazawa voice every single character out there (i dont mind Yuki Aoi though...)...
So the setting of the actual anime is Gosick in the XXI century, more or less that...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 4, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> This has the info you need.





djisas said:


> Deadman is over, and it was a great episode, although i would've love Red Man going all out and bust everything, but it was cool nonetheless...
> 
> I have watched haruhi twice, first season in broadcast order then second season including all first season episodes in the correct order...
> Endless eight was sort of a pain to watch for eight weeks straight, Meguka did it in a single episode...



But what order do you suggest for a Haruhi virgin?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> But what order do you suggest for a Haruhi virgin?



any, really.

the airing order was the one where the (in show) movie they made came first, yes?


haruhi is mostly standalone stories with the overarching story/theme remaining consistent, due to its very nature it has occasional resets/no chronological order.


i mean hell, 



Spoiler



its about a woman with god powers and time travellers, shit gets weird even in order.


----------



## djisas (Jul 4, 2011)

Use the second season order http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=6367, it included the first season and some other good episodes...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't access CCCP website. Is anyone having the same problem?


----------



## Shihab (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't access it either. The server's probably down. Could be one of the _innocent_ websites shut by the Feds.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I can't access CCCP website. Is anyone having the same problem?



i got in there yesterday to download their latest version, i can always reupload it for you guys if you cant find it elsewhere.

"Combined-Community-Codec-Pack-2011-06-26.exe"


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 7, 2011)

Please do, my old CCCP was bugged somehow.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2011)

zip file of torrent is attached.


before anyone has a huge fit about torrents and legalities - this file has no copyright, is free to distribute, etc etc.  we're just doing this since their website is down.


One major thing i noticed, this no longer locks up when swapping a (playing) video between screens in multi monitor systems, whereas the last version did crash doing that sometimes.


----------



## djisas (Jul 7, 2011)

Cant get there either, i have tried some time ago too and it was down...
But the link on the main page, the beta one works...

And the win 7 codec changer is also good idea, the first time i started using win 7, i had to goo look for such tool because the windows codecs are a pain for playing mkv...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm currently downloading the new version from their server.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2011)

the website is working from the link on op.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2011)

.... I had a itch to look on IMDB about the "power rangers" thanks to GN...

hahahaha... the second season Black Ranger is the voice of a LOT of main title American Dubbed characters..


Ichigo Kurosaki in BLEACH, Renton in Eureka Seven, Vash in Trigun, Kaneda in Akira, Kiba in Wolf's Rain, Lelouch Lamperouge in Code Geass, Claus in Last Exile, Clair in Heat Guy J, Sakaki in Witch Hunter Robin


----------



## djisas (Jul 7, 2011)

And i imagine hearing them all would cause permanent brain damage...

So anyone started watching the new season already??


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2011)

new season?


----------



## djisas (Jul 8, 2011)

New anime season, the summer one...
Not power rangers, i always hatted that shit...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> New anime season, the summer one...
> Not power rangers, i always hatted that shit...



awww.. come on.... lol..


Nah, I haven't had time to even think about taking a sh1t... But, I am caught up with Bleach..  Yes, I spent 30 in the lab to make sure of it..



Do have GITS's first movie coming in tomorrow.. well... GITS 2.0..


----------



## djisas (Jul 8, 2011)

Gits 2.0 is cool n all, but the original is still the original...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> Gits 2.0 is cool n all, but the original is still the original...



That's the next order.. lol.. trying to do one anime per amazon order.. lol... gotta get my blu-ray amount up somewhere... lol.. but the original... I don't want to open...


----------



## Shihab (Jul 8, 2011)

Finished watching Baccano. 10/10 ! Thx for the rec djisas.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2011)

I got to episode 8 of it.. Baccano has a lot of twists.. nice to see something like that...


----------



## djisas (Jul 8, 2011)

Beware of the railtracer...
Go for Durarara next if you havent, its the closest to baccano there is, coming from the same creator n all...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 8, 2011)

They've announced the title of the upcoming Berserk movie.
Berserk Ōgon Jidai-Hen I: Haō no Tamago (Berserk Golden Age Arc I: Egg of the Supreme Ruler)
Sounds like we're getting several movies from that title w/ at least 2 covering the golden age.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 8, 2011)

Check my anime list and you'll see new entries under "Watching."


----------



## Shihab (Jul 8, 2011)

I've already done Durarara. twas the reason why you've recommended Baccano, remember ?

Has any one watched Serial Experimental Lain ?


----------



## djisas (Jul 9, 2011)

Nah i cant record every msg i post, i tend to forget stuff...
I have, and have the bd rips to watch again someday...
Cyberpunk at its best, an icon in genre...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 9, 2011)

Serial Exp Lain is def worth watching.
I have some BD rips, only half of them are eng dubbed for some reason, is annoying since I can really only watch this series dubbed, its hard enough to follow w/o having to be reading and watching the action.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 9, 2011)

@Mawaru Penguindrum:




Looks hilariously ridiculous LOL


----------



## djisas (Jul 9, 2011)

Penguindrum is good, really good...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just started watching 2nd season of Haruhi, but i did not expect Endless Eight to be actually endless... I can't believe it actually spreads across 2 volumes. Who ever bought the bluray must be really pissed.

The ending was not worth it.


----------



## djisas (Jul 9, 2011)

The fans raged...


----------



## razaron (Jul 9, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I just started watching 2nd season of Haruhi, but i did not expect Endless Eight to be actually endless... I can't believe it actually spreads across 2 volumes. Who ever bought the bluray must be really pissed.
> 
> The ending was not worth it.



It's already finished airing and you still accidentally watched all 8 eps?


----------



## djisas (Jul 9, 2011)

He must have raged, for some reason its called endless eight, eight endless episodes...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 9, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I just started watching 2nd season of Haruhi, but i did not expect Endless Eight to be actually endless... I can't believe it actually spreads across 2 volumes. Who ever bought the bluray must be really pissed.
> 
> The ending was not worth it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was expecting an end that would justify the 8 endless EPs, but :/


----------



## razaron (Jul 9, 2011)

*NAGAREBOSHI!!*


Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2011)

for those who dont know, blood-c is out and it seems to be related to blood+ somehow.


----------



## djisas (Jul 10, 2011)

No not at all, entirely different cast and story as well different creator CLAMP...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2011)

djisas said:


> No not at all, entirely different cast and story as well different creator CLAMP...



not in the same 'universe' as with many spin offs?


----------



## djisas (Jul 10, 2011)

Just a new story with a character bearing the same name as the other previous works, another spinoff...
But we will see how close it gets to the others...


----------



## razaron (Jul 10, 2011)

It's been over 3 months since I watched any anime. I started my catch-up with gintama. My body wasn't ready. Yes.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 11, 2011)

just finished watching ika musume.
is there any second season for it?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 11, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> just finished watching ika musume.



Just started, I don't think JCStaff has planned another Ika Musume yet.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 11, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I know.. Razaron made our fun leave... lol
> 
> 
> Well, I've grabbed the subs to HOTD, and Occult Academy. Hope they are as good as FMA: Brotherhood..



How did these come out Storm? may have missed you noting it, but wanted to ask...


----------



## djisas (Jul 11, 2011)

HOTD is boobs on heels, matrix sfx and there's zombies too...
Now occult academy??
Prepare for a crazy ride and for the twists, very unique style...

Just watched divergence eve, 2 seasons, it was boobs on heels with the most horrible cgs ever, still it wasnt an utter waste of my time, but close...

Watched fireball in like 20minutes, the entire 13 episodes, its a fun quick watch, good thing i watched fireball charming some time ago, not that it really matters...

And now i will be watching girls bravo, more boobs on heels and fan service every 5 minutes, a bit of a waste of time, but i always wanted to watch it and its not like i have better things to watch in the intervals of the weekly anime, or maybe i have but i want to watch it first...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> How did these come out Storm? may have missed you noting it, but wanted to ask...





djisas said:


> HOTD is boobs on heels, matrix sfx and there's zombies too...
> Now occult academy??
> Prepare for a crazy ride and for the twists, very unique style...



I think he said it the best way possible. I didn't care to much for HOTD due to the boobs and heel stuff..

I really liked Occult Academy.. But, I need to find where I was.... I think I was at episode 9...


----------



## djisas (Jul 11, 2011)

They thrown some really good twists in there i assure you...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 12, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I think he said it the best way possible. I didn't care to much for HOTD due to the boobs and heel stuff..
> 
> I really liked Occult Academy.. But, I need to find where I was.... I think I was at episode 9...



Thanks, I'll go digging for the Academy


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank GOD

Cancelled Live-Action Akira Movie


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello

Can i join your clubhouse please?

I can't remember how i started to like anime, so i can't really answer that one, kind of like how i don't remember how i got to TPU in the first place, but many months later ........ if it matters i think it involved the death note movies (the ones with real people and those nvidia 4 series lookalike special effects in them)

If you'd of asked me a few weeks ago, i would of said death note and guyver were my favorite anime, however last weekend i watched some BLU-Rayss i had bought from play.com, and i have to say ' The girl who leapt through time' is now my all time favorite movie, it just has such amazing artwork, and the plot and (voice acting?) are the best i've ever seen in any TV-show/movie, my second favourite is somethign i also watched last weekend, summer wars, which is also a great movie (i would reccomend it to anyone i know)

as such, does anyone know
A) Anything similar to the above movies
b)Where i can buy the soundtrack to 'The girl who leapt through time'


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 14, 2011)

Try Code Geass, its shares some similarities with Death Note.


----------



## djisas (Jul 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can i join your clubhouse please?
> 
> ...



Movies, movies, and more movies...

Summer wars, Welcome to space show, bungaku shoujo or literature girls, Beyond the clouds, the promised place; 5cm per second, eve no jikan or time of eve (high recommendation), Miyori no mori, King of Thorn, first squad, Jin roh, The sky Crawlers (amazing animation and fantastic air fights with futuristic retro planes), and i could go on forever...
And then There's Miyasaki and ghiblies movies that are better than anything disney or pixar can dream of: Classics Laputa castle in the sky, Nausica of the valley of the wind, Pompoko, Porco Rosso, Only yesterday, whisper of the heart, my neighbor totoro, neko no ongaeshi or the cat returns (this is actually related to whisper of the heart...), the grave of fireflies one of the best dramas ever made with a very touching story...
Modern classics: Mononoke hime, spirited away, Howl`s Moving Castle, Ponyo, and finally the borrowers Arriety, the most recent movie...

This should keep you busy for a while...
If you are looking for anime series refer to the first page of the club, there should be a link to a guide i wrote...

Edit: If you really really want to get the cd, you can import directly from amazon.jp http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/switch-l...80K/ref=dp_change_lang?ie=UTF8&language=en_JP, it will cost you around 30$ plus shipping, i tried to look into other places but couldn't find, you alternative is downloading from somewhere...


----------



## KieX (Jul 14, 2011)

This ^^

Also, if you feel like watching a series, I'd recommend watching Monster. It's darker than Death Note, but is also quite a masterpiece.


----------



## razaron (Jul 14, 2011)

To add to the movies djisas mentioned these are also good.
Kara no Kyoukai, Evangelion, Paprika, Tekkon Kinkreet, Memories, Steamboy, Perfect Blue, Akira and Sword of the Stranger.


----------



## djisas (Jul 14, 2011)

There's those too, and Katanagatari 12 full movies and Ghost in the shell, no anime fan can go without watching them, it would be blasphemy...

There are other fan favorites like Macross F or magical girl nanoha (it sounds childish but i assure its really good...), both will have sequels soon, and both dont require watching the anime...
Before i forget Escaflowne the movie, great one too...

But i thinks the list is getting to big...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> Movies, movies, and more movies...
> 
> Summer wars, Welcome to space show, bungaku shoujo or literature girls, Beyond the clouds, the promised place; 5cm per second, eve no jikan or time of eve (high recommendation), Miyori no mori, King of Thorn, first squad, Jin roh, The sky Crawlers (amazing animation and fantastic air fights with futuristic retro planes), and i could go on forever...
> And then There's Miyasaki and ghiblies movies that are better than anything disney or pixar can dream of: Classics Laputa castle in the sky, Nausica of the valley of the wind, Pompoko, Porco Rosso, Only yesterday, whisper of the heart, my neighbor totoro, neko no ongaeshi or the cat returns (this is actually related to whisper of the heart...), the grave of fireflies one of the best dramas ever made with a very touching story...
> ...



£23 with shipping included (have you tried sourcing Anime in england, half the things you list are unavailble or very very expensive, i pick up what i can form play and zavvi etc but...in the end i just have to go without or watch it from the links on your front page

i think i might just wait and see if it pops up somewhere you never know, even the soundtracks to English movies are generally hard to come by

i've been thinking of this --> http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/-/2...llector-Edition/Product.html?searchtype=genre


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 14, 2011)

You might want to pick up the newer stuff, they have not been licensed in UK yet hence its OK to download them ("note that I said OK, not legal"). That should give you a good idea of what to watch and what to avoid. Do support the studios and buy their DVDs when they eventually come out though.

Fullmetal Alchemist and Fullmetal Alchemist are also good for "less mature" otakus, along with Nodame Cantabile (the art is not exactly the best). I just finished Ika Musume, if you like childish anime its worth watching. 

My experience is to avoid Madoka until you are actually a bit more steeped into otaku culture, I find that alot of part time otakus don't really like them.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 14, 2011)

No, i stay away from all that stuff, dvd or bluray only for me

Only digital stuff I have is some stuff from itunes and the ones that come free with the dvd, i prefer physical copies (much cheaper and much harder to lose) and I would never get things I havn't paid for.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jul 14, 2011)

if you want 100% legal  try crunchyroll.com and hulu.com


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 14, 2011)

Give me a list of some new recent animes that come out,want to start watch something new.


----------



## djisas (Jul 14, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> £23 with shipping included (have you tried sourcing Anime in england, half the things you list are unavailble or very very expensive, i pick up what i can form play and zavvi etc but...in the end i just have to go without or watch it from the links on your front page
> 
> i think i might just wait and see if it pops up somewhere you never know, even the soundtracks to English movies are generally hard to come by
> 
> i've been thinking of this --> http://www.play.com/DVD/Blu-ray/-/2...llector-Edition/Product.html?searchtype=genre



My sources are amazon.com\uk\jp and http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/index.html
Usually Amazon has what i need...
Some of the movies are old, mostly the ghibli ones, but an hard search will find you every major ghibli movie on dvd, as for the others they are mostly recent movies, some of which haven been released out of japan like for ex: Nanoha, The borrowers, macross f, maybe first squad, and maybe more, i would have to look into it myself...



Fourstaff said:


> You might want to pick up the newer stuff, they have not been licensed in UK yet hence its OK to download them ("note that I said OK, not legal"). That should give you a good idea of what to watch and what to avoid. Do support the studios and buy their DVDs when they eventually come out though.
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist and Fullmetal Alchemist are also good for "less mature" otakus, along with Nodame Cantabile (the art is not exactly the best). I just finished Ika Musume, if you like childish anime its worth watching.
> 
> My experience is to avoid Madoka until you are actually a bit more steeped into otaku culture, I find that alot of part time otakus don't really like them.



It is recommendable to download now, buy latter when possible, thats how i work, although i cant afford to buy everything...

Madoka would be a good crash course...

Edit for Arciks: lazy list, my own actually...



Spoiler



Action:
Baccano: Each of the stories in the series involves several unrelated plots intersecting and crossing each other as events spiral farther and farther out of control. Immortal alchemists, mafia operated speakeasies, and many other elements of pulp fiction mashed together for a world straight out of the movies.
Baccano is an awesome comedy that will never get boring, it has a huge but memorable cast, you will even remember the small villains when you finish the anime, but for the history stays an awesome comedy duo, Baccano has lots of action, lots of mafia business and lots of violence, but it never gets serious enough, not when those two are on screen messing with everyone...

Black lagoon: When Okajima Rokuro (aka Rock) visits Southeast Asia carrying a top secret disk, he is kidnapped by pirates riding in the torpedo boat, Black Lagoon. Although he thought he would be rescued soon, the company actually abandons him, and sends mercenaries to retrieve the secret disk. He narrowly escapes with his life, but has nowhere to go. He gives up his name and past, and resolves to live as a member of the Black Lagoon.
Heavy action with strong characters, a serious anime about modern pirates...

Comedy:
Azumanga daioh: Azumanga Daioh is about high school life through the eyes of six girls with unusual personalities: Chiyo (the 10-year-old genius), Osaka (the resident airhead), Sakaki (the shy one prone to cat bites), Tomo (the loose cannon), Yomi (the short-tempered one) and Kagura (the resident jock).
Azumanga is one of the best high school comedies ever made and its cast is very fun, this anime is already a classic...

Clannad:Set in a high school located in some Japanese town. Okazaki Tomoya is a third-year student who does not take his studies seriously. Always late for class, he is seen as a delinquent by the rest of his classmates who are busy preparing for their college entrance examinations. Needless to say, he does not have too many close friends either.
Tomoya does not seem not to mind either — until one day he meets a girl, Furukawa Nagisa, who is left alone without friends in the school because everybody she knew already graduated. "What a clumsy girl", he thinks at first. But he can not leave her alone and so, while helping her, he meets a few other girls from his school. Although he does not care much about them at first, he soon opens his heart to them as they get to know each other better.
The first season is all about comedy and an harem of girls...

Hyakko: On their first day of high school shy Ayumi Nonomura and taciturn Tatsuki Iizuka become lost on the immense campus of Kamizono Academy. An irresistible force of nature named Torako Kageyama accompanied by her best friend Suzume Saotome appears in front of them. Led, sometimes pushed, by Torako, the girls and their classmates work through problems of school, home and adolescence.
More high quality High school comedy with a very sharp character design and quite unique as well, its comedy levels are quite good, a must watch...

Ichigo Mashimaro:Ichigo Mashimaro follows the life of Nobue Itoh, her younger sister Chika, and her friends. The basic premise of the show can be summed up in “cute girls do cute things in cute ways”, be it trying to quit smoking, going outside to play, celebrating a holiday, or doing school work.
If Azumanga Daioh left you longing for more sweet, off-kilter comedy, then you'll be glad to know that its successor has arrived. Although Strawberry Marshmallow features a younger cast of characters, the same oddball humor that made AzuDai a hit also permeates this series, with an added edge of sarcasm. They say that cute shows are all about brash, annoying antics and being as loud as possible, but this series proves that wrong. There is something uniquely appealing about Marshmallow's deadpan delivery, the way a joke creeps up from behind and suddenly strikes—like an unseen slap knocking a 12-year-old girl to the ground. That's the kind of gag that just doesn't happen anywhere else.

Lovely Complex:Risa Koizumi, taller than the average girl, and Atsushi Ootani, shorter than the average guy - their constant bickering and comical love-hate relationship is well-known throughout the school. They act similarly and love the same music, and their friendship is full of laughing, shouting at each other, and of course, lots of jokes about one another's height. But when Risa notices her feelings for Ootani growing, she's worried. She doesn't know if he can ever see her as more than a friend. With her friends rooting for her, she struggles to make him see how she feels about him, and that a romantic relationship between a tall girl and a short guy can work. Oblivious Ootani doesn't make things easy for her, but she stubbornly perseveres in her own unconventional way, determined for her feelings to get through to him, and finally be returned. If only she could do it without driving herself and everyone else crazy in the process...
An awesome comedy with a great comedy duo, but also a very good romance anime...

Lucky Star: Lucky star is an awesome comedy, buts its parodies and other anime heavy influences makes it an hard watch for anyone that isnt an otaku yet, but for veterans, its simply hilarious to watch...

Maria Holic:The story centers on a sophomore named Kanako who enrolls in all-girls school because she has a phobia of men and wants to find her destined yuri partner. She meets a captivating freshman named Mariya who fits her criteria — except her seemingly ideal mate happens to be a cross-dressing sadistic boy.

Pani Poni Dash: So you think you're ready for a new take on high school silliness. But are you ready for one that goes at maximum speed, assaulting the eyes and the ears and the mind with all manner of madcap humor? Pani Poni Dash! may be a retread of familiar themes, but it attacks those themes with such energy and uniqueness that there's no mistaking it for any other classroom comedy. Watch it once just to see what happens, watch it again to catch all the in-jokes, watch it as many times as you need to see comedy pushed to its technical limits. And it might just make you think twice about vending machines that dispense warm drinks.

School rumble: Tsukamoto Tenma is always chasing after the rather unusual Karasuma Ooji, to no avail. Her over-the-top methods don't even seem to register, but she keeps trying. Harima Kenji, the class rebel, is desperately trying to confess his feelings to Tenma, also with no luck. It's a comedy love-triangle, with humour that comes in from left field!
If there's something that might be even better than azumanga it is school rumble, and everyone looking for a good comedy should watch it, it even has some bits of romance here and there...

Cyberpunk: Cyberpunk focuses on computers or information technology, usually coupled with some degree of breakdown in social order. The plot often centers on a conflict among hackers, artificial intelligences, and mega corporations, tending to be set within a near-future dystopia Earth.

Armitage III: Ross Sylibus is a Chicago cop, who lost his partner in a battle with a cyborg. He has just been transferred to Mars as an expert on androids, but before he has even left the spaceport he spots a group of suspicious people, who turn out to be a madman with cyborg bodyguards. With the help of his soon-to-be partner waiting in the terminal, Naomi Armitage, he stops the cyborgs, but their leader escapes.

The plot thickens when they find out that the group was carrying the body of a android, a very popular country singer, impersonating a human. At the MPD office, Ross and Armitage are paired up in the investigation of this unusual crime. As it turns out, someone is murdering androids — the rare and illegal Third Types, nearly indistinguishable from humans — who have been living undetected as humans.
Ross is already uncomfortable with the investigation, and when he finds out that Armitage herself is a Third, he does not know what to make of the situation. Matters are further complicated when he is severely injured in a confrontation with the android assassin, and has to have large parts of his own body replaced with cybernetics.
All the while, the threat of war with Earth looms overhead, and these crimes appear to be related somehow. Armitage becomes a wanted android, and Ross must choose between her and his prejudices.
The plot is complicated enough to engross viewers, yet flexible enough to drive the series forward at a fast pace. The dreary mood of the series is interchanged at times with sparks of hope that are portrayed convincingly through the talents of the voice actors.

Ergo Proxy: The cocoon-like city of Romdo was meant to be a sealed-off utopian city where humans and androids (‘autoreivs’) would co-exist in peace under total government control… of course, these things rarely work out, so in execution, Romdo is a dark, depressing sort of place. While investigating a strange series of murders, Intelligence Bureau detective Re-l Mayer gets an enigmatic (and creepy) warning that something is “awakening”… and then she's visited by a bizarre-looking android beast, who defends her from another, equally bizarre-looking android beast. Something stinks in the city of Romdo!
Ergo Proxy is the latest in a long tradition of twisty, dark, violent dramas like Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Blame!, and it's a fine addition to the genre. Beautifully animated and strikingly mature, Ergo Proxy is a top-shelf title that any high-minded sci-fi fan (or anyone into gothic mystery titles like Witch Hunter Robin) will probably enjoy.
Ergo Proxy certainly isn't for everyone. It's a dark, brooding, slowly-paced sci-fi mystery with philosophical underpinnings; this is unquestionably an adult anime. People expecting nonstop robot fights will be disappointed, as will anyone who isn't patient enough to stick with the storyline. Overall, though, this is a mature, engrossing series; it's a nice break from the piles and piles of harem comedies and dating-sim shows the medium has become inundated with.

Ghost in the Shell: In the year 2029, the world is made borderless by the net; augmented humans live in virtual environments, watched over by law enforcement that is able to download themselves into super-powered, crime busting mecha.
The ultimate secret agent of the future is not human, has no physical body and can freely travel the information highways of the world, hacking and manipulating whatever and whenever required.
Ghost in the Shell is a long list of movies and 2 tv series totaling 52 episodes, it is without question a MASTERPIECE, anyone and everyone should be watching this and even read the manga whenever possible...

Real Drive: The story takes place in 2061, 50 years after humanity developed the "Net society" that depended on information networks despite their security issues. To improve security, a new network called Meta Real Network — or "Metal" for short — was developed. People's personal memories are reduced to information and placed within "protected virtual stand-alone organic cyber enclaves" called bubble shells online. The result was a virtual "explosion" of creative freedom as people felt safe enough to explore instincts and desires on Metal that they would not otherwise explore in real life. This "friction" between the Metal's alluring lack of restrictions and rules-bound reality led to trouble and incidents that investigators known as "cyber divers" must handle. Masamichi Haru is one such cyber diver.
This is a Production I.G an Masamune Shirow's production, it is a very unique anime in many aspects and it is very interesting to watch...

Serial Experiments Lain: The first episode opens with the mysterious suicide of a high-school girl, Chisa Yomoda. Chisa-chan was a classmate of Lain Iwakura, a quiet, 14-year-old high-school girl. One of the other girls in the class has been receiving e-mail messages from Chisa-chan, and Lain discovers she also has mail from Chisa-chan. In the mail she explains to Lain that she just abandoned her flesh. She assures Lain that she still is alive in the 'wired' world. After getting a new 'navi' and adding a 'psyche' circuit, Lain spends more and more time in the wired. It seems that Lain has at least 2 personalities, and Lain's first personality is changing even now. Who is Lain? Who are the 'knights'? Can the wired influence the real world with a prophecy? Is the real world nothing but a hologram of the information in the wired?
Lain is definitely not for everyone. It's very eccentric but it certainly has a point and it's accomplished in a rather interesting way if you don't mind watching very cerebral anime. There's little to no action, no comedy, no nothing, except some very serious thought provoking drama. It's bizarre enough to make you watch it at least twice. Check it out.
LAIN is one of Yoshitoshi ABe's masterpieces...

Texhnolyze: Lukuss is a forsaken City where despair and violence is widespread. Its sole purpose of existence is mining rafia, a rare material that connects the human body, a necessity to texhnolyzation - manufacturing mechanical limbs.
There lives Ichise, a boy who carves his life in gamble boxing to live, Ran, a girl who sees the near future and Oonishi Kyogo, the leader of Organo who can hear the "Voice of the Town".
Lukuss is governed by force by Organo, a battle equipped working class organization. An opposing anti-tehnolyze force is the Citizen Salvation Alliance led by Kalis Makimata. There also exists a gang of texhnolyzed youths proclaiming freedom called Racan. Out of the city live the people of Gabe, a subterranean spiritual community following the words of The Seer.
The town symbol Obelisk silently watches the delicate balance of Lukuss, for chaos is about to unfold.
It's a waste of time to recommend this series to “fans of (insert anime series here)” because there literally isn't anything else like it out there on the market right now. This is a radical departure even for Abe, who specializes in unorthodox anime storytelling. It almost belongs more in the foreign film section than with the rest of the anime on the shelf; it's that different. If you're looking for something new or are interested in expanding your horizons, this is a definite purchase for you. It's as close to art as anime gets while still being captivating.

Drama:
Air: * Based on an adult visual novel game for the PC by Visual Art's/Key.
Kunisaki Yukito is a traveller, ever seeking the girl in the sky from a legend passed down in his family. His journey takes him to a small seaside town, where he meets Misuzu, a girl who seems eager to become his friend. A story spanning a thousand years begins to unfold against the background of their peculiar relationship.
Air is one of the saddest anime ever made, and is one of Key's Masterpieces along with Kanon...

Clannad after story: Events in After Story take place immediately after the end of the first part, but extends into the next ten years, where Tomoya and Nagisa live together as a family.
Half The same good comedy seen in the first season, half serious slice of life, Clannad is a tragedy, so if you watch it, prepare to feel very sad, but its is still one of the best in the genre...

Ef a tale of memories and melodies: Like Clannad, Ef is simply one of the best tales ever told, spiced with some drama, a little of tragedy and lots of romance...

Kanon:One snowy winter's day...
I sit on a bench near the station, waiting to meet my cousin Nayuki Minase; it's been seven years since I last saw her.
This place is far from the town where I was born and lived until yesterday.
This is where Nayuki lives with her mother, who has offered to take me in, now that I am forced to move so suddenly.
And this is the town in which my faintest, cloudiest childhood memories are set...
A young man, Yuuichi Aizawa, gets off a train and leaves the station as he enters a town that is blanketed by snow. He left the area seven years ago and has now returned to his memories that he left behind. Although his past is blurry in his mind, the girls that still remember him and that he had relationships begin to help him remember. While this happens, the bad memories of his past also begin to come back, and will eventually haunt him.
Kanon is a drama anime, there are many fun moments, sad moments, there are many mysteries and many characters hold a secret, and there's also romance like in any good drama anime...
Kanon is another of Key's Masterpieces, and while AIR is a warm summer anime, Kanon is cold winter anime, Kanon was also made before and after AIR, there are 2 versions of the same story one from 2002 and the other from 2006, for those who watched both, its hard to tell winch is better...

Kimi ga Nozomu Eien: Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is the story of Haruka Suzumiya, Takayuki Narumi and Mitsuki Hayase, the tragedy that will happen in the future and the drama the characters will have to live after the tragedy…
This is probably the title that better defines drama and tragedy on anime, before Clannad it was the best in the genre, but now it shares that place...
If u are just starting to watch this anime, prepare for a rollercoaster of emotions, once you start watching it you are part of the cast, it feels like you are there sharing those moments with them.

True tears: Shinichiro is a student living in what would be a dream come true for most high school boys, but for him is mostly a frustration. A well liked girl in school named Hiromi has lived in his house for a year along with his family. Her father was a close friend of the family, and when he died they immediately took her in. She is popular and well liked, always smiles, is talented in sports- but Shinichiro knows there must be tears inside her. Having an artistic tendency, he makes watercolours of her and thinks about wishing to ease her tears. Yet he cannot bring up the nerve to talk to her even in his own home. She, too, is quiet and withdrawn in their house, quite unlike at school. Shinichiro is also distracted by teasing from his friend Nobuse for watching Hiromi from afar, a curse of bad luck from a strange girl named Noe, and being forced to perform Muhiga dancing. By helping Noe he hopes to ease his own problems, yet he seems to have difficulty helping himself.
While true tears might not be as good as the ones above but its very close, it tels a little different story...
True tears tells the story of a boy and the three women that love him and while he loves all three differently, he will have to chose only one...
How can we not be sad whit all that is going on in this small town??

Fantasy:
Claymore: Long ago, Youma, shape changing demons, took human form to live in disguise in human towns, feeding on them in secret.
A secret, nameless society has discovered a way of implanting Youma flesh into humans to create hybrids powerful enough to defeat the Youma. A hybrid's standard abilities include faster healing, limited shape modification, the ability to detect Youma and other hybrids, and overall enhanced physical prowess allowing them to wield massive claymores, for which they are named: Claymores. For reasons not divulged, only women are selected to be Claymores. They are often chosen for implantation after being the sole survivors of a family attacked by a Youma; this ensures their loyalty and willingness to endure the painful hybridization process.
The society sends Claymores to towns that can afford their fees to kill Youma. The society is often strict and harsh; Claymores who break the rules risk being hunted down by their fellow warriors.
The story of Claymore follows the adventures of the beautiful warrior Claire, who fights demons while struggling to hold on to her own humanity.

Kemono no Souja Erin: Kemono no Souja Erin is about a young woman who is drawn into a war between kingdoms.
10-year- old Erin is a young girl who lives with her mother in the Tai Koh Region in the small Village of Ake. She has a big love for animals, especially the Touda, dragon-like creatures used in the war.
Her mother Soyon was originally of the Mist People, an ancient clan who have members with green hair and eyes, and is rumored to follow in the ancient ways, practice magic, and hide in the mist. But despite her genealogy, they stay in the village because Erin's late father was the son of the village chief and Soyon is the head Touda doctor.
One day however a tragedy happens which changes Erin's life forever.
One way of describing this Story is simply calling it an Epic Masterpiece...
Erin is a story that will please both children and adults...

Mushishi: They are neither plants nor animals. They differ from other forms of life such as micro-organisms and fungi. Instead they resemble the primeval body of life and are generally known as "Mushi". Their existence and appearance are unknown to many and only a limited number of humans are aware of them. Ginko is a "Mushi-shi", who travels around to investigate and find out more about the "Mushi". In the process, he also lends a helping hand to people who face problems with supernatural occurrences which may be related to the "Mushi".
At once deeply human and utterly alien, mystical and earthily secular, Mushi-Shi beckons us—like the closing of second eyelids—to look at the world with new eyes, to go out and revel in the wonder of an eroded stone or the fractal veins of a leaf. It's enough to bring out the hippie in even the most hardened anime veteran. Images—a tidal wave of mushi pouring from girl's empty eye-sockets, a golden summer sky aswarm with flocks of feathery mushi—will haunt the mind's eye; emotions—the tender joy of another's company, the aching pain of loss—will linger in the heart. But the greatest achievement of all is to change, however briefly, our perception of the world around us. It's an end many strive for but few achieve, and Mushi-Shi does so without once allowing the effort to strain its calm, measured rhythm.

Shakugan no Shana: Sakai Yuuji was a normal student, but one day his normal life was gone. He was assaulted by a monster, Guze no Tomogara.It was a monster which came from another world, and was able to turn humans into light for him to eat. It was a girl with burning hair and red eyes (shakugan = flaming eyes) that saved him, while he was too surprised to move. Then, that girl said to him You don't exist anymore...

Horror/suspense/ mystery: Nakemonogatari:Bakemonogatari centres on Araragi Koyomi, a third year high school student who is almost human again after briefly becoming a vampire. One day, a classmate named Senjougahara Hitagi, who infamously never talks to anyone, falls down the stairs into Koyomi's arms. He discovers that Hitagi weighs next to nothing, in defiance of physics. After being threatened by her, Koyomi offers her help, and introduces her to Oshino Meme, a middle-aged homeless man who helped him stop being a vampire.
Info: In each chapter of the series, he encounters a different heroine, each involved with a different "apparition". The events of the previous chapters play an important role in the subsequent ones. The series primarily focuses on conversations between characters; it contains a fair number of parodies of other series, as well as Nisio Ishin's trademark wordplay and meta- humour.
Bakemonogata ri is the previous Shaft masterpiece and the most sold ever TV anime for each disk release, it broke all records with each BD, only Shaft new work is proving to be more popular...

Blood: The Last Vampire:At the Yokota Base in Japan, a nervous American military is on the brink of the Vietnam War. But a greater threat exists within the walls of the heavily-guarded compound: Vampires. A team of top-secret undercover agents learns of these blood-sucking fiends, and dispatches the mysterious Saya to hunt down and destroy them. This beautiful yet dangerous vampire slayer must use her extraordinary abilities and lethal Japanese sword to save the humans from the vampires who fear no sunlight.

Boogiepop Phantom:A scream in the night, and in that instant the world changed ... or at least, it appeared to.
The story evolves around a creature called Boogiepop. Boogiepop, also called 'death', hangs out in the city, and whenever you encounter it, she'll take you with her.
Nagi Kirima, a highschool student, seems to be fighting Boogiepop - or at least, she tries to. But then there are disappearances everywhere, and strange happenings occur. And nobody sees the link between them.
In a mixture of chaos and thrilling horror Nagi tries to find out what happened ... and why it still hasn't happened to her.
Despite the fact that Lain and Boogiepop were created by two entirely different groups of people, they share so many similarities in the way they come across that the comparison between the two is inevitable. Quite simply, everything that Lain is, Boogiepop is more. Lain is weird, Boogiepop is absolutely eerie, Lain is confusing, Boogiepop can cause serious headaches, and while Lain had some of the best sound ever in an Anime, Boogiepop makes the best use of sound effects to be ever heard in an Anime. So then, whatever Lain is, Boogiepop is more, but is Boogiepop any good? It all depends on the viewer.

Demon Prince Enma: Humans believe that they have forever banished the monsters of old along with the night, pushed back into the far reaches by the shining brilliance of the city. But in the absence of real shadows, monsters have simply moved into other shadows. They lurk, not in the blackness of night, but in the darkness of human hearts. Enma, a fire-wielding demon, roams the earth exploring these internal shadows. For it is his job, along with his childhood companion, snow-woman Yuki, to ferret out the monsters who have escaped Hell and either send them back or burn them to ashes with its flames. Murderous dolls or viscious blood-suckers, as Enma gets closer to the demons and the humans possessed by them, others in the city—a police officer and a lady reporter—grow closer to him, and to the truth of his Hell-born mission.
Review :
Throw together veteran creator Go Nagai and Elfen Lied director Mamoru Kanbe, and what do you get? For lack of a better example, you get Demon Prince Enma; a solid horror OVA that does interesting things with both, without redefining either.

Elfen Lied: A monster in the form of a naked red-haired girl breaks free from her cell and wreaks bloody havoc before escaping outside. The next day a pair of college-aged cousins discovers the girl on the beach – but now she's a simpleton lacking any means of communication. Unaware of what she is and not knowing what else to do with her, Yuka and Kohta take the girl they call Nyu (because that's all she can say) home, clothe her, look after her, and even try to protect her when police and armed special forces troops come looking for her. Though Nyu seems harmless enough, the serial killer personality within her still lurks within, occasionally taking control when threats arise. Are Yuka and Kohta safe from her? Is anyone?
Elfen Lied is an impact title, one of those rare anime which makes such a strong impression that it will, for better or worse, linger in your mind long after you've first seen it. The intensity of the graphic content may make it too extreme for even some mature viewers, but it's a title which should be on the shelf of any otaku with a high tolerance for graphic violence.

Ghost Hunt: Telling ghost stories is a favorite past time of Mai Taniyama and her friends--that is, until she meets 17 year-old Kazuya Shibuya, the man sent by Shibuya Psychic Research Center to investigate paranormal activity at a supposedly haunted school. When Mai gets caught in a dangerous situation, she is rescued by Kazuya's assistant. Saving her lands the assistant incapacitated, and Kazuya demands that Mai become his assistant, instead...
Ghost Hunt is probably the best Ghost anime ever made, while it isn't as bloody as elfen lied or violent like higurashi, it certainly has it's charm and it imposes fear on the viewer psychologically, maintaining an high tension most of the time when dealing with the occult and its denizens...

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni :Maebara Keiichi, a young teenager, has recently moved from the city to the rural village of Hinamizawa with his family. He is adjusting quite well to his new life, making friends at the small school, playing games, passing time in relative happiness, when suddenly a gruesome murder occurs...
A mystery begins to unravel — tracing back to happenings five years ago. As Keiichi learns more about these strange events, he wonders if he will be able to face the truth behind all of this.
Within the first few seconds of the first episode it will become quite clear that this is something well departed from a pleasant little moe fest, despite the way the rest of that first episode plays out. No, this is a case of moe meets murder, one that unnerves and disturbs much more with its violence and wickedness than with any sexual connotations, one where a perfectly cute-looking girl can turn into a perfectly menacing creature with startling swiftness. Its beginning, the way it transposes cute and evil (with its accompanying bloody violence), and how it bounces back and forth between its thoroughly innocent and grippingly dark content invites comparisons to Elfen Lied, but whereas the latter was a very visceral tale, When They Cry concentrates much more on mystery and psychological effects.

Kakurenbo:There is a street where no one lives, where ghostly lights flicker in the shadows. It is whispered that children who play hide-and-seek there after dark are kidnapped by demons…and disappear forever. Tonight, a boy named Hikora joins the game in search of his missing sister. Eight children gather. The street lamps flare though no one is there to light them. The game... and the terror... are about to begin!
A very interesting short movie worth watching by everyone...

Le portrait de petite Cosette:Cossette, a pretty young blond girl, was murdered in 18th century France by Marcelo, a painter who had fallen in love with her while producing numerous portraits of her. For more than 250 years her spirit lingers in a glass, waiting for a person who would be able to see and fall in love with her, thus providing an avenue for her freedom. Though she is reluctant to take the drastic actions necessary to gain her freedom, since it would mean the suffering and death of one who loves her, she sees her opportunity in Eiri, an antique shop employee who not only can see her but quickly becomes obsessed with her. The spirits of the objects which belonged to Cossette in life sense in Eiri the reborn spirit of Marcelo, however, and respond with great anger, threatening Eiri’s well-being. Can Eiri survive the curse of her objects and find a way to be with Cossette, or will his friends succeed in calling him back from the dream realm into which he is slipping? Does Cossette herself value her freedom enough that she is willing to allow Eiri’s suffering to happen?
Le Portrait de Petite Cossette is, ultimately, an artsy, stylish supernatural horror story about love and obsession. Its dramatic visuals, exceptional artistry, and sumptuous musical scoring make watching it quite an experience, and the story isn't half bad, either. It is very intensely graphic, so it is not a series for younger viewers or the faint at heart. If Goth-Loli appeals to you, you're a fan of inventive artistry, or you're looking for something quite different in the realm of supernatural tales, then this title is definitely worth a look.

Madoka: After experiencing a bizarre dream, Madoka Kaname, a kind 14-year old girl, encounters a magical creature named Kyube. Madoka and her friend Sayaka Miki are offered the opportunity of gaining magical powers if they agree to make a contract with the strange little being. He will also grant them one wish, but in exchange they shall risk their lives by accepting the responsibility of fighting witches. Invisible to human eyes, witches are catalysts of despair in the areas they inhabit. An ally of Kyube, a magical girl named Mami Tomoe, befriends and encourages the two girls to accept the contract. For an unknown reason, another magical girl named Homura Akemi is determined to prevent Madoka from accepting the deal. Shaft Latest masterpiece and most popular anime of 2011, nothing is what it seems...

Shiki: Sotobamura is a small village with around 1300 inhabitants. It is a village which is connected to not even a single highway. An isolated village in which old customs, such as the burial of the dead, are still practised.
One day, the corpses of 3 people are found. Although Ozaki Toshio, the village's lone doctor, feels uncertain, he treats the deaths as normal occurrences. However, in the days following, the villagers die one after the other.
Is this mere coincidence, an epidemic, or something else entirely?
Shiki is one of the best horror anime in recent time, competing with the likes of Elfen Lied or Higurashi, the animation is superb and the music is just perfect for the mood...
Even when nothing is going on, there is a lot of tension, we cant see it but it can be felt...

Romance

Aoi Hana:Fumi and Akira were close childhood friends until Fumi had to move away. Ten years after losing touch with each other, the two girls meet again as high school freshmen. The two struggle to reconnect after so much has changed, and both deal with the trials and tribulations of high school — sometimes independently and sometimes with each other's help.
Aoi Hana was a peaceful story colored in a sweet light color, like sweet blue flowers...
Aoi hana is a very light romance, it doesnt have much comedy but it doesnt have much drama either and there isnt a tragedy in the end that will make you cry, nor is this an harem, instead its a story that develops slowly and without many surprises but that along with an all likable cast is what makes it enjoyable to watch...

Chobits:In the near future, personal computers take the form of attractive female androids, called Persocons.
Motosuwa Hideki is a poor student who failed his entrance exams to get into college. So, Hideki is forced to move to the city, get a job, and attend cram school in hopes of passing the next college entrance exam. He would of course also like to own a Persocon, but is way too poor to afford one.
One day, while returning home, he finds a Persocon in a trash heap. However, his new find does not seem to be like the others he has heard about. She does not seem to have an operating system at all, and only says "Chii". As Hideki learns more about his Persocon (aptly named Chii), he finds out that she is not of any known type, and is most likely some sort of home-made model. He also learns of a urban legend — the Chobits — Persocons with the ability to think for themselves, instead of just running complex programs.
Find out what happens between Hideki and his new Persocon, as she learns more about her environment, people, and life.
Chobits proves to be another gem from the creative talent at CLAMP. Focusing on a simple tale of boy meets robot girl, CLAMP has created a charming tale of relationships that is actually deeper than a quick glance will show. The animation, character designs, music, and either voice casts combine to create a strong show that all fans of the romantic comedy genre can enjoy. Chobits is sure to be one of the top hits for this year.

Emma: A Victorian Romance: At the tail end of the 19th century, in merry old London, a young maid named Emma meets the heir apparent of a bourgeois family on the steps of her master's house. Her master, aging ex-governess Mrs. Stownar, was once young William Jones' tutor, and when he reluctantly comes to visit the testy old lady, he is surprised to be instantly smitten by her lovely maid. Emma, equally smitten, spends their courtship in quiet bliss, only to run smack into the impenetrable social divide between her and his upwardly-mobile family. William's father is determined to marry his eldest son into the nobility—the opportunity for which arises when Eleanor, the naive daughter of a viscount, falls for William. With such an eminently eligible lady at his disposal, no one approves of William's association with “the help,” with the possible exception of Mrs. Stownar and his best friend and rival for Emma's affection, the free-spirited Prince Hakim of India.
Emma, is a great historical anime set on England and at the same time, it is a very good romance story with great characters...

Hatsukoi Limited:Being an adolescent girl is just one problem after another. Middle-schooler Arihara Ayumi receives a note from a high-schooler, a very large and intimidating boy, Zaitsu Misao, asking her out. Frightened and intrigued, she doesn't know what to do!
This has been described as a series of vignettes in the everyday lives of a junior high school girl named Ayumi and seven other junior high and high school girls, as they fall in and out of love and deal with girl issues. Authored by Mizuki Kawashita, (who also created the story for Ichigo 100%,) this manga series appeared in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine.
This good romance anime, is also a lot of fun to watch...

Koi Kaze: Koshiro, a professional wedding consultant, has recently been dumped by his girlfriend when he crosses paths with a cute high school girl. Though inappropriate due to their age difference (he's 27, she's 15), he winds up on what passes for a date with her, where he ultimately displays more of his feelings than he had intended. The awkwardness of the situation is heightened tenfold when the two discover that she, Nanoka, is the little sister that Koshiro hasn't seen in more than a decade – and she's moving in with him and his divorced father in order to attend high school! Never a man comfortable with his emotions, Koshiro must struggle to sort out feelings that just won't go away even in light of their status as siblings. And how does Nanoka feel about Koshiro? Could it be that she, too, has feelings for him as well, feelings that transcend their familial status, even despite Koshiro's moody nature?
I have never watched this anime, although i watched one or two episodes, but i can tell this is one of the best romance anime done up to that date...

Saishuuheiki Kanojo:The last love song on this little planet: Shuuji and Chise are third year student at a high school in Hokkaido. The shy Chise is finally confessing to Shuuji, and finally two of them are starting to exchange diary awkwardly. One day, Shuuji tried to escape from a sudden enemy air raid on Sapporo. While desperately escaping from the air raid, Shuuji saw a scene that he could not forget for his life. He saw Chise, with a huge weapon looking as if it was part of her hand, shooting the enemy fighters down one by one. Apparently, Chise is the ultimate weapon with destructive power which is important for the war.
While Saikano might look like your average romance anime, it is as much tragedy as is a good romance, Saikano is a challenging and emotionally wrenching series... Dont let a couple episodes fool you, if you stick to the end you will see by yourself...

Saiunkoku Monogatar: Shurei is the plucky, level-headed daughter of an impoverished aristocrat in a Chinese-influenced medieval country called Saiunkoku. Her father, a glorified librarian, works at the royal palace and one day is visited by Advisor Sho, an elderly high mucky-muck with a proposition for Shurei. The scent of gold instantly clouds her poverty-stricken mind, leading her to a privileged position...as the king's consort. Her assignment is to get the no-good layabout young ruler of the nation on his feet and ruling like he should be. She goes at it with gusto, only to find a gentle, rather shy young man instead of a spoiled, debauched autocrat. They hit it off well, and King Ryuki, moved by her strength and passion, soon takes a more active role in governance. That's only the beginning though. It seems everyone—her attractive steward Seiran, her easygoing father, and especially Ryuki himself—has secrets, and the palace isn't nearly so safe a place as it first appears.
Saiunkoku is an interesting and very beautiful story with many great characters and adventures in the country of saiunkoku...

Tokyo Marble Chocolate: The story revolves around a love story told from the point of view of two young lovers, respectively; that of the young woman named Chizuru, and that of the young man called Yudai.

The first episode is seen through Chizuru's eyes, and is inspired by Seamo's song Mata Aimasyou ("See You Again"), describing the mixed feelings just before the anticipated separation from the loved one. The second episode follows the story from Yudai's perspective, and is inspired by Sukimaswitch's song Zenryoku Syounen ("Full Powered Boy"), that portrays a young boy who opens up his defensive shell, to finally embrace the future.
With only 2 episodes, this makes a perfect quick watch for anyone anytime anywhere, you dont need to worry about kids, they will love the little mule, show it to your loved one, show it everyone, im sure they will love the story...

White Album: Tōya Fuji, a college student is dating a rising idol singer named Yuki Morikawa. There are numerous challenges to the couple's relationship from the other people at Fuji's college, Morikawa's work, and elsewhere.
This might be an hard watch for some, but it is a very mature romance, and it is a story that rolls on the world of music, it's setting is the eighties and it's got lots of stile...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2011)

The quality of anime varies so greatly from series to series (not to mention personal tastes), that I cannot recommend anyone to outright blindly buy it. It is the one and only medium where I suggest you should absolutely try before you buy, whether that means renting or downloading or whatever. There is just some absolute garbage out there. 

I can say, however, that I would pretty much blindly buy anything Gibli, as they have proven themselves to be makers of quality anime time and time again.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd love something steampunkish... Think like the vanships/steam powered muskets from Last Exile that worked on steam (or water with an additive, cant remember off the top of my head)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 15, 2011)

madoka is all over me,


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> I'd love something steampunkish... Think like the vanships/steam powered muskets from Last Exile that worked on steam (or water with an additive, cant remember off the top of my head)



Steamboy. Seriously.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 15, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Steamboy. Seriously.



I'll look into it when I'm not at work! Thanks!


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> I'd love something steampunkish... Think like the vanships/steam powered muskets from Last Exile that worked on steam (or water with an additive, cant remember off the top of my head)



Trigun
Now and Then, Here and There
Fullmetal Alchemist def has some steampunk influence in its art
Castle in the Sky
One of the shorts in Memories


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2011)

Wile E said:


> The quality of anime varies so greatly from series to series (not to mention personal tastes), that I cannot recommend anyone to outright blindly buy it. It is the one and only medium where I suggest you should absolutely try before you buy, whether that means renting or downloading or whatever. There is just some absolute garbage out there.
> 
> I can say, however, that I would pretty much blindly buy anything Gibli, as they have proven themselves to be makers of quality anime time and time again.



please help convince my girlfriend of that, she hates anime because a mutual friend of ours has shown her some utter shit (and i watch crap like... well fuck, i just watch crap) so if its beneath my standards, its lesbian vampire tentacle incest rape pretending to be anime, so you get my point.

anyway, help me convince her there is good anime out there somehow. do some magic or some shit.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> anyway, help me convince her there is good anime out there somehow. do some magic or some shit.



Stick on some Ghibli when she is around, and bait her in.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Stick on some Ghibli when she is around, and bait her in.



mononoke hime was my pick, but i dunno how she'll  handle subtitles, as i hate dubs.


----------



## razaron (Jul 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> please help convince my girlfriend of that, she hates anime because a mutual friend of ours has shown her some utter shit (and i watch crap like... well fuck, i just watch crap) so if its beneath my standards, its lesbian vampire tentacle incest rape pretending to be anime, so you get my point.
> 
> anyway, help me convince her there is good anime out there somehow. do some magic or some shit.



Junjou romantica...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL that's 2 people with Nichijou avatars.

I might change mine to Mawaru Penguindrum or Yuru Yuri.


----------



## djisas (Jul 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> mononoke hime was my pick, but i dunno how she'll  handle subtitles, as i hate dubs.



I say perfectly safe and all ages bait: Ponyo and borrowers arrietty, there's no going wrong, Mononoke might be to heavy for a soft start, Howl and Chiiro should be safe bets too...

Edit: And if that doesnt work, throw in Grave of fireflies and she'll be in for the shock of her life and someone will have to "console" her after the movie...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 15, 2011)

My aunt had never watched anime until i shown her Kenshin Trust and Betrayal (5 years ago).

She felt in love with that anime.

And everyone should watch Usagi Drop... it's so cute.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 15, 2011)

@Manyuu Hikenchou: On hold for now, I have a lot of "Now Watching" in my list.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> My aunt had never watched anime until i shown her Kenshin Trust and Betrayal (5 years ago).
> 
> She felt in love with that anime.
> 
> And everyone should watch Usagi Drop... it's so cute.



Trust and betrayal...  Oh, how I love that movie. 

I think I might try and get my lady to watch it..


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 15, 2011)

djisas said:


> My sources are amazon.com\uk\jp and http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/index.html
> Usually Amazon has what i need...
> Some of the movies are old, mostly the ghibli ones, but an hard search will find you every major ghibli movie on dvd, as for the others they are mostly recent movies, some of which haven been released out of japan like for ex: Nanoha, The borrowers, macross f, maybe first squad, and maybe more, i would have to look into it myself...
> 
> ...



This, is very useful, 
thanks djisas for the list.


----------



## djisas (Jul 15, 2011)

That lists needs a lot of work to update, but its fairly recent, actually i did a quick update just recently adding some major titles, but its in need of a serious update and maybe better structuring...


----------



## TC-man (Jul 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> please help convince my girlfriend of that, she hates anime because a mutual friend of ours has shown her some utter shit (and i watch crap like... well fuck, i just watch crap) so if its beneath my standards, its lesbian vampire tentacle incest rape pretending to be anime, so you get my point.
> 
> anyway, help me convince her there is good anime out there somehow. do some magic or some shit.




Well, I can recommend The Girl who leapt through Time, I am sure she will like it, and also try out the anime series Honey & Clover and Nodame Cantabile which are really suitable for the female audience.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 15, 2011)

Nodame's music is very good too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LAVyOMs_ik


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Stick on some Ghibli when she is around, and bait her in.



+1 to this. If she's a person who responds strongly to sad, try Grave of the Fireflies. If she's more the cutsie stuff, try Kiki. For the sickeningly sweet, go for Snow Fairy Sugar


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2011)

DJ, pm me that, and whenever you update that list, pm me that.. 


Anyone has anything like that, or see's things that should be added to op, that's all good. Just PM me and remind me if I don't get to it... 80+h weeks for me right now..

Cheesy, PM me your favorite two anime's (links if you have), Manga, and I'll add them when I can.. Also bug me come next Thursday if their not up yet.. My next day off.. 


Glad to see people linking Anime sites.. wiki and such.. Great thing to read it every so often..


---- 

Now, I have something to ask... should I get rid of Netflix now? Is Hulu better for anime?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> mononoke hime was my pick, but i dunno how she'll  handle subtitles, as i hate dubs.


Is that because her eyes aren't very good or she's semi-illiterate?  (No offense intended, some of my friends can't watch subs for one or both of the aforementioned reasons.)

I'm only asking because if it aint one of those two then how the heck did she watch Amélie, or any of the many fantastic foreign films that don't have dubbing?  She'd be missing out on a world of classic cinema.

This is coming from someone who has no more of a penchant for anime than for any other regional (read: BS) classification of film.

Also, I've yet to meet someone that didn't like Spirited Away.  When I do I'm going to punch them in the face (even if they're under 10).


----------



## djisas (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you should add http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/index.html and official channel for japanese goods, it also lets you know release dates in japan of everything...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> I think you should add http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/index.html and official channel for japanese goods, it also lets you know release dates in japan of everything...



Hmm, I thought I did a long while ago.. Oh well.. lol


----------



## djisas (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't check to see if you did, but doing it now seems u did it...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Is that because her eyes aren't very good or she's semi-illiterate?  (No offense intended, some of my friends can't watch subs for one or both of the aforementioned reasons.)
> 
> I'm only asking because if it aint one of those two then how the heck did she watch Amélie, or any of the many fantastic foreign films that don't have dubbing?  She'd be missing out on a world of classic cinema.
> 
> ...



eys, she needs glasses. she's quite literate however.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 16, 2011)

There's something missing in Blood-C... it's too typical..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Watchin Power Stone here


----------



## Shihab (Jul 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> eys, she needs glasses. she's quite literate however.



I find trouble watching subs is more of a mental concentration issue than an eyesight issue. Being semi-blind and all. But that's just me.

I suggest you research on her taste in live action shows then find similar animes to bait her with. A friend of mine loves shows about Vampires that has a lot of Drama in it. I got him hooked by introducing him to Blood+.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> I find trouble watching subs is more of a mental concentration issue than an eyesight issue. Being semi-blind and all. But that's just me.
> 
> I suggest you research on her taste in live action shows then find similar animes to bait her with. A friend of mine loves shows about Vampires that has a lot of Drama in it. I got him hooked by introducing him to Blood+.



crime shows. death note. we have a winnar!


----------



## Shihab (Jul 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> crime shows. death note. we have a winnar!



Case Closed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Case Closed




English Name of Detective Conan


----------



## djisas (Jul 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> crime shows. death note. we have a winnar!



Better yet Gosick, a very mature story with fantastic Victorica, some scenes will leave anyone in awe...
And these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzEGTtZ1QOs&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcuOIyergeU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2011)

I love case close... but I haven't seen anything past season 3... lol.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't really watched Detective Conan when it was airing on TV in the 90s-early 2000s.


----------



## Shihab (Jul 16, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> English Name of Detective Conan



I though Detective Conan was the English version ! 
It's the name of the Arabic version. That one I'm sure of. I grew up with this anime.



Cold Storm said:


> I love case close... but I haven't seen anything past season 3... lol.



neither did I. They stopped dubbing it for a few years. And when they resumed doing so, I was past watching dubs. They censor 80% of any anime they get their hands on . _Censorship be damned._


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> eys, she needs glasses. she's quite literate however.



Sit closer or force the sub scaling larger.

And I think Mononoke is a fine first title, as would be Ghost in the Shell if she's into action. GITS has the added benefit of having decent dubs if you can't get her to do subs.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Among the airing shows...

*Watching*
Ao no Exorcist
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni!
Beelzebub
Dantalian no Shoka
Fairy Tail
Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi
Kamisama Dolls
Mawaru Penguindrum
Mayo Chiki!
Nekogami Yaoyorozu
Nichijou
Nurarihyon no Mago: Sennen Makyou
R-15
Ro-Kyu-Bu!
Sacred Seven
SKET Dance
Yuru Yuri

*On Hold*
Ikoku Meiro no Croisée
Kiss x Sis
Manyuu Hikenchou
No. 6
Steins;Gate
The iDOLM@STER
Tiger & Bunny

*Dropped*
Hanasaku Iroha
Kamisama no Memo-chou


----------



## djisas (Jul 18, 2011)

Watching all of the above except: Manyuu Hikenchou - No good it the censors and the art design...
Yuru Yuri - to cheesy and not much juice...
Sacred Seven - Not my style
SKET Dance - Also not my style
Ro-Kyu-Bu! - I love loli but not loli playing basket
Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi - First episode was ok, i haven watched the second yet, not sure i will keep it...
Not a big fan of shounen, this is even less my style...

No. 6 is quite an interesting story, things are never how they look like...
Ikoku Meiro no Croisée is very cute, the cultural differences are quite the sight, Yune is lovely, and Yuki Aoi gets to voice a different character style with yet another new voice for her...
Mawaru Penguindrum - great original story from Utena's creator, great style and everything is always interesting, specially the way twists are thrown at us with every episode...
Kamisama no Memo-chou is a detective story with high schoolers and yakusa, so far it isnt bad...
Dantalian no Shoka - Gainax imitates Gosick, or at least there are similarities, but this one is supernatural story with a darker tone, Gosick was more of a mystery novel with bits of romance thrown and a fight between the science and the occult...


----------



## razaron (Jul 20, 2011)

I started watching Gundam. I must say for such an old series it has some good attention to detail.


Spoiler



In the first episode when Gundam cuts a zaku in half in mid-air and lands in the "baddass position", you can actually see him buckle when the zaku explodes behind him.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2011)

which gundam? theres dozens


----------



## razaron (Jul 20, 2011)

The first. Mobile Suit Gundam. I'm going to watch them in order of release for each universe separately.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 20, 2011)

razaron said:


> The first. Mobile Suit Gundam. I'm going to watch them in order of release for each universe separately.



How about comics and other lore?


----------



## razaron (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm on ep 3 of the first series. I doubt I'd be reading the manga* anytime soon.


*That's a plural.


----------



## Shihab (Jul 22, 2011)

Currently watching MM. Was going to drop it, until I reached ep5 



Spoiler



That DBZ parody was hilarious! Hen-tai-haaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## djisas (Jul 22, 2011)

MM if nothing else is fun to watch...
His hentai level is over 9000!!

Watching Mawaru penguindrum, nº6, usagi drop, or even idolm@ster is a lot better though...
Penguindrum is on a roll latelly, the show is lot of fun, specially those pengs, while the mystery levels is high enough and the unpredictability, like the stalker being stalked...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2011)

I just need to watch Bleach 331...


----------



## razaron (Jul 22, 2011)

Finished Mobile Suit Gundam. 'Twas quite good but shows its age. Now onto Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam.


----------



## djisas (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe Macross might prove to be a better overall mecha anime, that only my opinion as a Macross fan and someone that doesnt like gundamn...
Specially Macross Zero because of awesome production values and for being the genesis in the story...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 22, 2011)

Most my friends said Macross is better than Gundam.


----------



## razaron (Jul 22, 2011)

Djisas, I recommend you drop this subject before you stir up the hornets nest...

EDIT: I was too late...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 22, 2011)

I didn't say.. my friends said .


----------



## djisas (Jul 22, 2011)

Gundamn is like naruto or bleach, it cant end and there will always be gundamn, forever...
Macross, there is only one every few years, and when it comes out, it is always a series to remember, and instant classic...

Im just trying to knock some sense here into the gundamntards...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh DJ... 

Yes, I may like Gundam over Macross. But, it doesn't mean I don't like Macross at all. I love the series. It's Mech... But, it's like sports..

What's the first baseball team you watched? I can say that the first team you watch, the first team you see "passion" from, is probably going to be your favorite team. Gundam was my first... So, I have the love of that over Macross..


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2011)

I love to kick a hornet's nest when i see one...
I still cant get how overpowered gundams look traveling at speed light or shotting lasers from them arse and bust a planet or something, or how they look just like toys...
Take an evangelion for ex, they inspire awe and fear, watching an eva go berserk is madness, watching Asuka fighting and hoard of "vultures"...
Or macross for example, i love their focus on music and excellent characters, the technology is far from that of gundam probably and since they aren't fighting other mechas or the way they look less surreal, well watching the Macross engaging battle is quite a sight actually, but its interesting watching the colony morph...
I once tried to watch some Gundam but i dropped after like 2 episodes a long while ago, even before Macross, had just watched a Macross movie then, a very old one...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I know Robotech Incorporates 3 different series, including SDF-1 Macross but IMHO they should of Continued the Story Behind SDF-1 and then released the other 2 series in conjunction of the story line of the SDF-1 Crew (Rick Hunter and Lisa Hayes, Max and Miria Sterling) then Had the story line of the Masters then New Generation 

aka Have SDF-1 Playing then Have The Masters Playing besides SDF-1



djisas said:


> I love to kick a hornet's nest when i see one...
> I still cant get how overpowered gundams look traveling at speed light or shotting lasers from them arse and bust a planet or something, or how they look just like toys...
> Take an evangelion for ex, they inspire awe and fear, watching an eva go berserk is madness, watching Asuka fighting and hoard of "vultures"...
> Or macross for example, i love their focus on music and excellent characters, the technology is far from that of gundam probably and since they aren't fighting other mechas or the way they look less surreal, well watching the Macross engaging battle is quite a sight actually, but its interesting watching the colony morph...
> I once tried to watch some Gundam but i dropped after like 2 episodes a long while ago, even before Macross, had just watched a Macross movie then, a very old one...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2011)

djisas said:


> I love to kick a hornet's nest when i see one...
> I still cant get how overpowered gundams look traveling at speed light or shotting lasers from them arse and bust a planet or something, or how they look just like toys...
> Take an evangelion for ex, they inspire awe and fear, watching an eva go berserk is madness, watching Asuka fighting and hoard of "vultures"...
> Or macross for example, i love their focus on music and excellent characters, the technology is far from that of gundam probably and since they aren't fighting other mechas or the way they look less surreal, well watching the Macross engaging battle is quite a sight actually, but its interesting watching the colony morph...
> I once tried to watch some Gundam but i dropped after like 2 episodes a long while ago, even before Macross, had just watched a Macross movie then, a very old one...



I get what ur going at. Yeah, eva shows the destruction that it can come. Gundam is just there to grow mass profits from the masses. where as macross is a jewel. I remember my childhood thinking about robots like gundam. way before i ever saw the first one.


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2011)

Tranformers might have had an influence no??
I remenber tranformers being my first mech anime and i might have watched some of voltron too...
Bu there have been others like cybuster or dai guard which was good for the chicks, but EVA was probably the first good Mecha anime i watched around in 96\97...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Macross, but I never liked the VF's. Heck I'd even prefer Soukyuu no Fafner's mecha over Macross'.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 23, 2011)

just started clannad, 
why i dont watch this earlier


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2011)

You mean the first season??
Great comedy...
Just wait until you start watching After story...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> just started clannad,
> why i dont watch this earlier



i actually got so depressed in season 2, i stopped watching it and blocked it from my mind.

the show is incredibly well done.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 23, 2011)

first impression on the few episodes of clannad, great comedy, 
good artwork, nice story, 

just wait until i watch the after story.

and i cried watching angel beats, madoka, and anohana.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 23, 2011)

If ever there would be Mawaru Penguindrum stuffed penguins being sold, I would buy them.


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> first impression on the few episodes of clannad, great comedy,
> good artwork, nice story,
> 
> just wait until i watch the after story.
> ...



I didnt, i disliked angel beats animation, and overall didnt touch me at all...
Madoka was awesome...
Anohana is overrated to me, a bunch of kids crying over a dead girl's phantom, to cheesy...

Clannad and kimiga nozomu eien did better job with the tragedy theme, Ef a tales of memory and Melody is absolutely fantastic too both story and animation...


----------



## TC-man (Jul 23, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> first impression on the few episodes of clannad, great comedy,
> good artwork, nice story,
> 
> just wait until i watch the after story.
> ...



Clannad is trully a masterpiece if it comes to anime series in terms of story and drama. If you like Clannad (+ After Story) I can recommend Kanon (2006) also by Kyoto Animation, which I think it's even better (others may not think so though). Perhaps also try out "Air", but this one is really a "love or hate it" anime series, but I pretty much like Air the anime tv series, especially after a second watch.



djisas said:


> I didnt, i disliked angel beats animation, and overall didnt touch me at all...
> Madoka was awesome...
> Anohana is overrated to me, a bunch of kids crying over a dead girl's phantom, to cheesy...
> 
> Clannad and kimiga nozomu eien did better job with the tragedy theme, Ef a tales of memory and Melody is absolutely fantastic too both story and animation...



Ano Hana was decent at the beginning, while in my opinion ends with a quite powerful ending. Kimi ga Nozomu Eien was a kinda rage anime for me, I really dislike the male protagonist. As for Angel Beats, this really got some good music and insert songs, although in my opinion begins rather weak, and ends with a quite awesome ending.


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2011)

One of the reasons beside animation, is the music that i didnt like, reason's to drop angel beats rating for me...
Kanon is really good, but i tend to like the original Kanon better, it was shorter, but the new version felt rushed in the end...

You should try Ef tales if you havent yet, i can recomend True tears, very good romance and drama but without tragedy...

By the way, just watched ep 89 of Fairy Tail, rarely anime gets that epic in a single episode, this episodes are really engaging to watch...
Badass Erza vs Erza good angle: 


Spoiler












Also im watching requiem for Phantom after i decide to skip it when it aired, i must admit, its pretty good, specially the music, its fantastic...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just want to see how my avatar look..


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2011)

Ugly!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 23, 2011)

Black dude with silly hair, priceless.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

djisas said:


> I love to kick a hornet's nest when i see one...
> I still cant get how overpowered gundams look traveling at speed light or shotting lasers from them arse and bust a planet or something, or how they look just like toys...
> Take an evangelion for ex, they inspire awe and fear, watching an eva go berserk is madness, watching Asuka fighting and hoard of "vultures"...
> Or macross for example, i love their focus on music and excellent characters, the technology is far from that of gundam probably and since they aren't fighting other mechas or the way they look less surreal, well watching the Macross engaging battle is quite a sight actually, but its interesting watching the colony morph...
> I once tried to watch some Gundam but i dropped after like 2 episodes a long while ago, even before Macross, had just watched a Macross movie then, a very old one...




I love Gundam -- I especially love the ones that transform. Wing gundam, Wing Zero, Epyon (Gundam Wing). GAT-X303 Aegis, ZGMF-X23S Saviour, (even though savour was kind of weak and grossly underpowered compared to kira's Freedom/strike freedom) From gundam seed and Kyrios & Arios (Gundam 00)

---

I am never the less a huge fan of Macross also, I love the whole mechanics of the planes when they transform.



eidairaman1 said:


> I know Robotech Incorporates 3 different series, including SDF-1 Macross but IMHO they should of Continued the Story Behind SDF-1 and then released the other 2 series in conjunction of the story line of the SDF-1 Crew (Rick Hunter and Lisa Hayes, Max and Miria Sterling) then Had the story line of the Masters then New Generation
> 
> aka Have SDF-1 Playing then Have The Masters Playing besides SDF-1



I had all 3 series downloaded. I loved the old 'Ming May' or 'Macross' saga as some people like to call it.. but when it came to the 'masters saga' i totally just lost interest. I think it was because the only subbed version i could find online was dubbed by American voice actors and i couldnt change it. and i just couldnt stand the dubbing,

I think the 3rd series followed the same demise. I cant remember even watching the 3rd series. only thing i rememberd was there was a lot of pointless conversation or story telling and not much action.



kid41212003 said:


> Most my friends said Macross is better than Gundam.



fuck what your friends think. watch it first then come to your own conclusion. both genre's are worth watching.



djisas said:


> I believe Macross might prove to be a better overall mecha anime, that only my opinion as a Macross fan and someone that doesnt like gundamn...
> Specially Macross Zero because of awesome production values and for being the genesis in the story...



Gundam is the DEFINITIVE mecha anime in the entire universe. I love Macross too. but I also love Gundam and both genres have their own merits.




razaron said:


> Finished Mobile Suit Gundam. 'Twas quite good but shows its age. Now onto Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam.



Zeta was good but not great. endings a little shit though. theres a lot of f**king around in the series, with a certain character that doesnt know if he's here or there


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Macross and Gundam, there both good the only thing i can pick on Gundam about is the emo as hell main character.
8k now


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I love Gundam -- I especially love the ones that transform. Wing gundam, Wing Zero, Epyon (Gundam Wing). GAT-X303 Aegis, ZGMF-X23S Saviour, (even though savour was kind of weak and grossly underpowered compared to kira's Freedom/strike freedom) From gundam seed and Kyrios & Arios (Gundam 00)
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I cant get myself to even think about the possibility of watching Gudamn...

I have managed to get every macross anime, movie and ova subbed just recently, its worth some 50GB altogether...
Will eventually watch what i havent yet, when im bored enough...

You are just biased toward Gundamn as i might be for macross, if others think macross is better then thats because it really is for them, and some of them actually have watched gundman or like me tried and found it uninteresting...
Id rather be rewatching escaflowne for the ntime or rewatching my Eva 1.11 and 2.22 bds or even the Macross F bd rips, or even better the old Macross classics...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2011)

I love both franchise,but i have to say Macross has more interesting story than gundam. I actually love the original Macross more than the original Gundam series.
As for the newest generation the artworks in Macross looks more impressive than Gundam.
They both have great action scenes and no deny Gundam has great story too but some of it is really predictable or their just re-using some scenes in older series and "modify" it a little.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2011)

djisas said:


> You are just biased toward Gundamn as i might be for macross,



Im not biased. fuck....if EVA could transform like macross could then id be all over it.

Anything that transforms gets a thumbs up from me. So long as its not shit like beyblade or similar.

and i could be a little biased towards gundam because I build the model kits played the game on PSP and PS2 and spent hours in hong kong playing other kids on the arcade.

when i was in highschool. watching wing zero transform gave me wet dreams


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 24, 2011)

ok so i'll admit that ive only watched 00 but when exactly did the gundams ever transform into anything other then a gundam with an upgraded sword and gun or trans am?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 24, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> ok so i'll admit that ive only watched 00 but when exactly did the gundams ever transform into anything other then a gundam with an upgraded sword and gun or trans am?



Plenty of shit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jfHaGymmk0&feature=feedu_more

Some Gundams are nice, others, meh. You shouldn't consider Gundam as a single "show", but rather a bunch of different shows branded under "Gundam". There are some good ones mixed in a bunch of average ones. I have not watched Eva or Macross yet, so I cannot comment on that. Problem with Macross is that there are a lot of things to watch, whereas for Gundam you can start with a small story like Gundam Wing and then slowly move towards Universal Century timeline. 

Regardless, I don't find Mecha anything more than big awesum fight scenes, with exception being Code Geass which does the storytelling much better than most. I can always go for Death Note or Madoka if I want storylines or things like that. Just like how people can stand Justin Bieber, you focus on the strengths and ignore the flaws, you will be able to enjoy things normally unwatchable, like Infinite Stratos


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I am never the less a huge fan of Macross also, I love the whole mechanics of the planes when they transform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no wonder you didnt like it as much, the american version (robotech) was just 3 completely unrelated shows slapped together and they made up the dubs as they went along to make them seem related.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> ok so i'll admit that ive only watched 00 but when exactly did the gundams ever transform into anything other then a gundam with an upgraded sword and gun or trans am?



Trans Am isnt a 'transformation' its more like a turbo/overdrive function. Most gundams transform into cool stuff like fighter jets.

Secondly when they are transformed. certain functions arent available thats why they have to change according to the situations just like in macross/robotech.


----------



## djisas (Jul 24, 2011)

Changing gears here, and moving on to better stuff, than watching silly robots ripping each other's arms off, i just finished watching a truly exciting anime, i couldn't contain all the excitement in the end and just wrote a review in 15m...


Spoiler







In the American underworld, Mafia leaders are being killed one after another, with rumours of Inferno and the organization’s top assassin Phantom circulating around them. A boy, traveling alone in America becomes involved in one of these incidents and unexpectedly encounters Phantom.

The story of this anime, is highly predictable, at least it was so for me, but it was interesting how it got developed, progressively, when the story looks like is starting to settle, there is a twist to shake things up a little, these twists are somewhat predictable most of the time, but the strength of the twists rely on how they are executed and when, and sometimes when things move according to your liking, things actually start getting exciting…

There are many characters in the anime, enough to remember by the end of the anime and the personalities brought to the game and how they develop that’s the backbone of the story, even Mio just a side character leaves a strong impression, but I believe Cal was the strongest and the weakest at the same time, also the most emotive, she was probably the most memorable and impactful, while Ein’s strength was her lack of a past, a future and her emotionless, her weakness was the gaining of emotions, Zwei is the one who had everything, and because he had everything he also lost everything, and that was his weakness and strength. Even Scythe was memorable, no one could forget the Villain, his actions, his demency and how he met his end …

The animation is good, character design are realistic and so is pretty much everything, there isn’t much color and the background is somber, the CG drawn cars are realistic looking but look out of place and the action is quite fantastic to watch, especially in the last episode, its chilling and exciting, watching Ein fight was the pinnacle of the excitement…

The music is fantastic perfectly tuned to the mood, never missing a beat or a chord and elevating the action to a new height and setting the mood for the drama, making the best scenes memorable…

Overall, I started skeptical, but soon enough I found a gun pointed to my head while hearing an eerie orgel (music box)song play on my back, I couldn’t contain the tears of excitement while biting my nails, I knew what was going to happen next, watching the characters move while listening to the music and watching everything happen right in front of me was truly the peak of the moment, and while watching patiently the last seconds, they almost surprised me and I could finally whip my tears of excitement and have a deep breath…
Honestly of all the possible endings, this one was the most exciting they could make…


----------



## razaron (Jul 24, 2011)

Ein is so moe~.

Gundam's main storyline finished in 1993. Everything after that is based on alternate universes or random stories in between the main story line.
Here's the (slightly outdated) guide I'm using to watch Gundam. FYI I'm watching it in order of release (and universe).



Batou1986 said:


> I like Macross and Gundam, there both good the only thing i can pick on Gundam about is the emo as hell main character.
> 8k now



Shinji...


----------



## djisas (Jul 24, 2011)

I miss Loli Cal, but big call isnt half bad with her unrealistic growth spurt and all...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 24, 2011)

razaron said:


> Ein is so moe~.
> 
> Gundam's main storyline finished in 1993. Everything after that is based on alternate universes or random stories in between the main story line.
> Here's the (slightly outdated) guide I'm using to watch Gundam. FYI I'm watching it in order of release (and universe).



Gundam Unicorn (which is currently in a 1 OVA per half-year release) is based on the light novels set between Char's Counterattack and Gundam F91 (in terms of the timeline).

Right now we're halfway through the 6-OVA series.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Gundam Unicorn (which is currently in a 1 OVA per half-year release) is based on the light novels set between Char's Counterattack and Gundam F91 (in terms of the timeline).
> 
> Right now we're halfway through the 6-OVA series.



they didnt do the F91 saga justice.

F91 is very underated but it was a step forward technologically if you look at the more recent Gundams to date.

I hope they re-write the saga some time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2011)

Great review Dj, I liked it so much I'm going to see a episode.. just to go and buy it.


----------



## djisas (Jul 24, 2011)

Tx, its worth watching, the action is top, think of black lagoon with less talk and more action, the craziest scenes of BL...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, the only mecha series I watched is only iS,

ddnt like angel beats inserts too, but I like how it ends and it ending songs, 
Anohana started out strong, teenage drama sh*t in the middle, and ends quite good, 
As for madoka, don't make remind of it again, its truly epic,  

Completed dog days also, its too cheesy I always laugh when watching iti


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Well, the only mecha series I watched is only iS,
> 
> ddnt like angel beats inserts too, but I like how it ends and it ending songs,
> Anohana started out strong, teenage drama sh*t in the middle, and ends quite good,
> ...



One I forgot.. I loved the Manga..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2011)

djisas said:


> Changing gears here, and moving on to better stuff, than watching silly robots ripping each other's arms off, i just finished watching a truly exciting anime, i couldn't contain all the excitement in the end and just wrote a review in 15m...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I missed this post originally. PM me where to find it?

EDIT: Nevermind. Seems it's just called Phantom: The Animation in English.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

Great, I almost cried while watching episode 9 of Clannad, 

Lots of laugh after that tho,


----------



## djisas (Jul 25, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I missed this post originally. PM me where to find it?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Seems it's just called Phantom: The Animation in English.


Inferno subs are the best for tv rips, coalgirls have bd rips, but quality is still great with inferno subs, although i wonder if these bd's have improved image...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 25, 2011)

Fixed!,

Thanks CS


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> I just looked at the first post of this thread,
> There are names with their favorites,
> 
> The OP spelled my name wrong, if somebody can get it fixed I'll be very grateful,



OP does have a name.

Could of just pm'ed and it would of been fixed

Life doesn't revolve around you and this thread.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> I just looked at the first post of this thread,
> There are names with their favorites,
> 
> The OP spelled my name wrong, if somebody can get it fixed I'll be very grateful,





Cold Storm said:


> OP does have a name.
> 
> Could of just pm'ed and it would of been fixed
> 
> Life doesn't revolve around you and this thread.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry about that, 

And thanks Cold Storm for fixing that up,


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> Inferno subs are the best for tv rips, coalgirls have bd rips, but quality is still great with inferno subs, although i wonder if these bd's have improved image...



Dammit, now I see Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom. Requiem is a series, and the other is an OVA. They are related.

Now I just need to figure out the order they need to be watched in. Or if one is a remake or what.


----------



## djisas (Jul 26, 2011)

They are unrelated, OVA is low quality alternative version, the tv has even won an arc award in 2009, not many win this award...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Sorry about that,
> 
> And thanks Cold Storm for fixing that up,



No problem there man. Just had to get ya some slack on it.. it would be different if op was never around.. lol.. But, this is pretty much the only thread I look at besides the PC ATM.

I finished watching Dragonauts... It was all right.. I would watch it again, but would have to be bored to want to..


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

I really need to go back and watch Gundam Wing again.  It (along with DBZ) was one of the first anime's I got into back in the Toonami days xD


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Dammit, now I see Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom. Requiem is a series, and the other is an OVA. They are related.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out the order they need to be watched in. Or if one is a remake or what.



You're better off watching the TV series only. 

In the case of the two Phantom's, it's quite different from the case of the two Kiss X Sis (TV and OVA).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

Kiss X Sis, 
I want sisters like them, makes me jealous.

Oh, any idea what yuruyuri is?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 26, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Oh, any idea what yuruyuri is?



On hold for now. I might die from watching too many shows at the "same time."


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 26, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Kiss X Sis,
> I want sisters like them, makes me jealous.
> 
> Oh, any idea what yuruyuri is?



It's yuri.. what do you expect?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

I have to look at it, lol


----------



## djisas (Jul 26, 2011)

Yuruyuri is my replacement for A-channel, if that means anything...
Its not ero, its not harem, the animation and character design grows on you the music is also nice and the only yuri we get is from delusions, fan-service is actually quite minimal...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation DJ!,

I'm going to watch an old movie called The Girl Who Leapt Through Time
Is it good?


----------



## djisas (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucktastic and its not to old...
If you need movie recomendations ask away, im pretty sure ive done a few ones some pages ago too...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

So its recommended to watch?

Any other recommendation?
Beside that and haruhi?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're into slice of life anime watch Usagi Drop.


----------



## djisas (Jul 26, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> So its recommended to watch?
> 
> Any other recommendation?
> Beside that and haruhi?



Movies or tv??

My recommendation guide should be in the first page but CS didnt put it up yet, there's just a link and besides, i think it would be good idea to update it with movies which it lacks...



Spoiler



*Action:*
*Baccano*: Each of the stories in the series involves several unrelated plots intersecting and crossing each other as events spiral farther and farther out of control. Immortal alchemists, mafia operated speakeasies, and many other elements of pulp fiction mashed together for a world straight out of the movies.
Baccano is an awesome comedy that will never get boring, it has a huge but memorable cast, you will even remember the small villains when you finish the anime, but for the history stays an awesome comedy duo, Baccano has lots of action, lots of mafia business and lots of violence, but it never gets serious enough, not when those two are on screen messing with everyone...

*Black lagoon*: When Okajima Rokuro (aka Rock) visits Southeast Asia carrying a top secret disk, he is kidnapped by pirates riding in the torpedo boat, Black Lagoon. Although he thought he would be rescued soon, the company actually abandons him, and sends mercenaries to retrieve the secret disk. He narrowly escapes with his life, but has nowhere to go. He gives up his name and past, and resolves to live as a member of the Black Lagoon.
Heavy action with strong characters, a serious anime about modern pirates...

* Comedy: *
*A-Channel:*The story revolves around the everyday life of four high school girls: the flighty Run, the reckless Tooru, the timid Yuuko, and the level-headed Nagi. 
A very fun anime with a strong cast and great voice work, not much of a story but there's no need for one either way...

*Azumanga daioh*: Azumanga Daioh is about high school life through the eyes of six girls with unusual personalities: Chiyo (the 10-year-old genius), Osaka (the resident airhead), Sakaki (the shy one prone to cat bites), Tomo (the loose cannon), Yomi (the short-tempered one) and Kagura (the resident jock).
Azumanga is one of the best high school comedies ever made and its cast is very fun, this anime is already a classic...

*Clannad*:Set in a high school located in some Japanese town. Okazaki Tomoya is a third-year student who does not take his studies seriously. Always late for class, he is seen as a delinquent by the rest of his classmates who are busy preparing for their college entrance examinations. Needless to say, he does not have too many close friends either.
Tomoya does not seem not to mind either — until one day he meets a girl, Furukawa Nagisa, who is left alone without friends in the school because everybody she knew already graduated. "What a clumsy girl", he thinks at first. But he can not leave her alone and so, while helping her, he meets a few other girls from his school. Although he does not care much about them at first, he soon opens his heart to them as they get to know each other better. 
The first season is all about comedy and an harem of girls...

*Hyakko*: On their first day of high school shy Ayumi Nonomura and taciturn Tatsuki Iizuka become lost on the immense campus of Kamizono Academy. An irresistible force of nature named Torako Kageyama accompanied by her best friend Suzume Saotome appears in front of them. Led, sometimes pushed, by Torako, the girls and their classmates work through problems of school, home and adolescence.
More high quality High school comedy with a very sharp character design and quite unique as well, its comedy levels are quite good, a must watch...

*Ichigo Mashimaro*:Ichigo Mashimaro follows the life of Nobue Itoh, her younger sister Chika, and her friends. The basic premise of the show can be summed up in “cute girls do cute things in cute ways”, be it trying to quit smoking, going outside to play, celebrating a holiday, or doing school work.
If Azumanga Daioh left you longing for more sweet, off-kilter comedy, then you'll be glad to know that its successor has arrived. Although Strawberry Marshmallow features a younger cast of characters, the same oddball humor that made AzuDai a hit also permeates this series, with an added edge of sarcasm. They say that cute shows are all about brash, annoying antics and being as loud as possible, but this series proves that wrong. There is something uniquely appealing about Marshmallow's deadpan delivery, the way a joke creeps up from behind and suddenly strikes—like an unseen slap knocking a 12-year-old girl to the ground. That's the kind of gag that just doesn't happen anywhere else.

*Lovely Complex*:Risa Koizumi, taller than the average girl, and Atsushi Ootani, shorter than the average guy - their constant bickering and comical love-hate relationship is well-known throughout the school. They act similarly and love the same music, and their friendship is full of laughing, shouting at each other, and of course, lots of jokes about one another's height. But when Risa notices her feelings for Ootani growing, she's worried. She doesn't know if he can ever see her as more than a friend. With her friends rooting for her, she struggles to make him see how she feels about him, and that a romantic relationship between a tall girl and a short guy can work. Oblivious Ootani doesn't make things easy for her, but she stubbornly perseveres in her own unconventional way, determined for her feelings to get through to him, and finally be returned. If only she could do it without driving herself and everyone else crazy in the process...
An awesome comedy with a great comedy duo, but also a very good romance anime...

*Lucky Star*: Lucky star is an awesome comedy, buts its parodies and other anime heavy influences makes it an hard watch for anyone that isnt an otaku yet, but for veterans, its simply hilarious to watch...

*Maria Holic*:The story centers on a sophomore named Kanako who enrolls in all-girls school because she has a phobia of men and wants to find her destined yuri partner. She meets a captivating freshman named Mariya who fits her criteria — except her seemingly ideal mate happens to be a cross-dressing sadistic boy.

*Pani Poni Dash*: So you think you're ready for a new take on high school silliness. But are you ready for one that goes at maximum speed, assaulting the eyes and the ears and the mind with all manner of madcap humor? Pani Poni Dash! may be a retread of familiar themes, but it attacks those themes with such energy and uniqueness that there's no mistaking it for any other classroom comedy. Watch it once just to see what happens, watch it again to catch all the in-jokes, watch it as many times as you need to see comedy pushed to its technical limits. And it might just make you think twice about vending machines that dispense warm drinks.

*School rumble*: Tsukamoto Tenma is always chasing after the rather unusual Karasuma Ooji, to no avail. Her over-the-top methods don't even seem to register, but she keeps trying. Harima Kenji, the class rebel, is desperately trying to confess his feelings to Tenma, also with no luck. It's a comedy love-triangle, with humour that comes in from left field!
If there's something that might be even better than azumanga it is school rumble, and everyone looking for a good comedy should watch it, it even has some bits of romance here and there...

*Cyberpunk*: Cyberpunk focuses on computers or information technology, usually coupled with some degree of breakdown in social order. The plot often centers on a conflict among hackers, artificial intelligences, and mega corporations, tending to be set within a near-future dystopia Earth. 

*Armitage III*: Ross Sylibus is a Chicago cop, who lost his partner in a battle with a cyborg. He has just been transferred to Mars as an expert on androids, but before he has even left the spaceport he spots a group of suspicious people, who turn out to be a madman with cyborg bodyguards. With the help of his soon-to-be partner waiting in the terminal, Naomi Armitage, he stops the cyborgs, but their leader escapes.

The plot thickens when they find out that the group was carrying the body of a android, a very popular country singer, impersonating a human. At the MPD office, Ross and Armitage are paired up in the investigation of this unusual crime. As it turns out, someone is murdering androids — the rare and illegal Third Types, nearly indistinguishable from humans — who have been living undetected as humans.
Ross is already uncomfortable with the investigation, and when he finds out that Armitage herself is a Third, he does not know what to make of the situation. Matters are further complicated when he is severely injured in a confrontation with the android assassin, and has to have large parts of his own body replaced with cybernetics.
All the while, the threat of war with Earth looms overhead, and these crimes appear to be related somehow. Armitage becomes a wanted android, and Ross must choose between her and his prejudices. 
The plot is complicated enough to engross viewers, yet flexible enough to drive the series forward at a fast pace. The dreary mood of the series is interchanged at times with sparks of hope that are portrayed convincingly through the talents of the voice actors.

*Desert Punk:*In the future, Japan is a wasteland. In the Great Kantou Desert, scattered humans eke out a living in the hot sand. Among them, a short-statured man they call Sunabouzu makes a living as a bounty hunter. Like a demon of the sand, he seems unbeatable. Yet, like all men, he has a particular weakness for the opposite sex... 
You're in for a good laugh watching this...

*Ergo Proxy*: The cocoon-like city of Romdo was meant to be a sealed-off utopian city where humans and androids (‘autoreivs’) would co-exist in peace under total government control… of course, these things rarely work out, so in execution, Romdo is a dark, depressing sort of place. While investigating a strange series of murders, Intelligence Bureau detective Re-l Mayer gets an enigmatic (and creepy) warning that something is “awakening”… and then she's visited by a bizarre-looking android beast, who defends her from another, equally bizarre-looking android beast. Something stinks in the city of Romdo!
Ergo Proxy is the latest in a long tradition of twisty, dark, violent dramas like Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Blame!, and it's a fine addition to the genre. Beautifully animated and strikingly mature, Ergo Proxy is a top-shelf title that any high-minded sci-fi fan (or anyone into gothic mystery titles like Witch Hunter Robin) will probably enjoy.
Ergo Proxy certainly isn't for everyone. It's a dark, brooding, slowly-paced sci-fi mystery with philosophical underpinnings; this is unquestionably an adult anime. People expecting nonstop robot fights will be disappointed, as will anyone who isn't patient enough to stick with the storyline. Overall, though, this is a mature, engrossing series; it's a nice break from the piles and piles of harem comedies and dating-sim shows the medium has become inundated with.

*Ghost in the Shell*: In the year 2029, the world is made borderless by the net; augmented humans live in virtual environments, watched over by law enforcement that is able to download themselves into super-powered, crime busting mecha.
The ultimate secret agent of the future is not human, has no physical body and can freely travel the information highways of the world, hacking and manipulating whatever and whenever required. 
Ghost in the Shell is a long list of movies and 2 tv series totaling 52 episodes, it is without question a MASTERPIECE, anyone and everyone should be watching this and even read the manga whenever possible...

*Real Drive*: The story takes place in 2061, 50 years after humanity developed the "Net society" that depended on information networks despite their security issues. To improve security, a new network called Meta Real Network — or "Metal" for short — was developed. People's personal memories are reduced to information and placed within "protected virtual stand-alone organic cyber enclaves" called bubble shells online. The result was a virtual "explosion" of creative freedom as people felt safe enough to explore instincts and desires on Metal that they would not otherwise explore in real life. This "friction" between the Metal's alluring lack of restrictions and rules-bound reality led to trouble and incidents that investigators known as "cyber divers" must handle. Masamichi Haru is one such cyber diver. 
This is a Production I.G an Masamune Shirow's production, it is a very unique anime in many aspects and it is very interesting to watch...

*Serial Experiments Lain*: The first episode opens with the mysterious suicide of a high-school girl, Chisa Yomoda. Chisa-chan was a classmate of Lain Iwakura, a quiet, 14-year-old high-school girl. One of the other girls in the class has been receiving e-mail messages from Chisa-chan, and Lain discovers she also has mail from Chisa-chan. In the mail she explains to Lain that she just abandoned her flesh. She assures Lain that she still is alive in the 'wired' world. After getting a new 'navi' and adding a 'psyche' circuit, Lain spends more and more time in the wired. It seems that Lain has at least 2 personalities, and Lain's first personality is changing even now. Who is Lain? Who are the 'knights'? Can the wired influence the real world with a prophecy? Is the real world nothing but a hologram of the information in the wired? 
Lain is definitely not for everyone. It's very eccentric but it certainly has a point and it's accomplished in a rather interesting way if you don't mind watching very cerebral anime. There's little to no action, no comedy, no nothing, except some very serious thought provoking drama. It's bizarre enough to make you watch it at least twice. Check it out. 
LAIN is one of Yoshitoshi ABe's masterpieces...

*Texhnolyze*: Lukuss is a forsaken City where despair and violence is widespread. Its sole purpose of existence is mining rafia, a rare material that connects the human body, a necessity to texhnolyzation - manufacturing mechanical limbs.
There lives Ichise, a boy who carves his life in gamble boxing to live, Ran, a girl who sees the near future and Oonishi Kyogo, the leader of Organo who can hear the "Voice of the Town".
Lukuss is governed by force by Organo, a battle equipped working class organization. An opposing anti-tehnolyze force is the Citizen Salvation Alliance led by Kalis Makimata. There also exists a gang of texhnolyzed youths proclaiming freedom called Racan. Out of the city live the people of Gabe, a subterranean spiritual community following the words of The Seer.
The town symbol Obelisk silently watches the delicate balance of Lukuss, for chaos is about to unfold. 
It's a waste of time to recommend this series to “fans of (insert anime series here)” because there literally isn't anything else like it out there on the market right now. This is a radical departure even for Abe, who specializes in unorthodox anime storytelling. It almost belongs more in the foreign film section than with the rest of the anime on the shelf; it's that different. If you're looking for something new or are interested in expanding your horizons, this is a definite purchase for you. It's as close to art as anime gets while still being captivating. 

*Drama:*
*Air*: * Based on an adult visual novel game for the PC by Visual Art's/Key.
Kunisaki Yukito is a traveller, ever seeking the girl in the sky from a legend passed down in his family. His journey takes him to a small seaside town, where he meets Misuzu, a girl who seems eager to become his friend. A story spanning a thousand years begins to unfold against the background of their peculiar relationship.
Air is one of the saddest anime ever made, and is one of Key's Masterpieces along with Kanon...

*Clannad after story*: Events in After Story take place immediately after the end of the first part, but extends into the next ten years, where Tomoya and Nagisa live together as a family. 
Half The same good comedy seen in the first season, half serious slice of life, Clannad is a tragedy, so if you watch it, prepare to feel very sad, but its is still one of the best in the genre...

*Ef a tale of memories and melodies*: Like Clannad, Ef is simply one of the best tales ever told, spiced with some drama, a little of tragedy and lots of romance...

*Hourou Musuko:*
Nitori Shuuichi is a boy who wants to become a girl. He transfers to a new elementary school, and there, meets Takatsuki Yoshino, a tall and attractive young girl. Coincidentally, Yoshino also dreams of becoming the opposite sex. She lets Shuuichi in on a secret that she cross dresses from time to time and visits places far from home. Due to the fact that they share the same secret, they become close. The two are now in middle school. In the midst of a crowd full of new people, the two search for their own paths; all the while facing the troubles and concerns that come along with puberty. 
This is a beautiful story, maybe unique in its presentation and in touching sensible themes of society...

*Kanon*:One snowy winter's day...
I sit on a bench near the station, waiting to meet my cousin Nayuki Minase; it's been seven years since I last saw her.
This place is far from the town where I was born and lived until yesterday.
This is where Nayuki lives with her mother, who has offered to take me in, now that I am forced to move so suddenly.
And this is the town in which my faintest, cloudiest childhood memories are set...
A young man, Yuuichi Aizawa, gets off a train and leaves the station as he enters a town that is blanketed by snow. He left the area seven years ago and has now returned to his memories that he left behind. Although his past is blurry in his mind, the girls that still remember him and that he had relationships begin to help him remember. While this happens, the bad memories of his past also begin to come back, and will eventually haunt him. 
Kanon is a drama anime, there are many fun moments, sad moments, there are many mysteries and many characters hold a secret, and there's also romance like in any good drama anime...
Kanon is another of Key's Masterpieces, and while AIR is a warm summer anime, Kanon is cold winter anime, Kanon was also made before and after AIR, there are 2 versions of the same story one from 2002 and the other from 2006, for those who watched both, its hard to tell winch is better...

*Kimi ga Nozomu Eien*: Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is the story of Haruka Suzumiya, Takayuki Narumi and Mitsuki Hayase, the tragedy that will happen in the future and the drama the characters will have to live after the tragedy…
This is probably the title that better defines drama and tragedy on anime, before Clannad it was the best in the genre, but now it shares that place...
If u are just starting to watch this anime, prepare for a rollercoaster of emotions, once you start watching it you are part of the cast, it feels like you are there sharing those moments with them.

*True tears*: Shinichiro is a student living in what would be a dream come true for most high school boys, but for him is mostly a frustration. A well liked girl in school named Hiromi has lived in his house for a year along with his family. Her father was a close friend of the family, and when he died they immediately took her in. She is popular and well liked, always smiles, is talented in sports- but Shinichiro knows there must be tears inside her. Having an artistic tendency, he makes watercolours of her and thinks about wishing to ease her tears. Yet he cannot bring up the nerve to talk to her even in his own home. She, too, is quiet and withdrawn in their house, quite unlike at school. Shinichiro is also distracted by teasing from his friend Nobuse for watching Hiromi from afar, a curse of bad luck from a strange girl named Noe, and being forced to perform Muhiga dancing. By helping Noe he hopes to ease his own problems, yet he seems to have difficulty helping himself.
While true tears might not be as good as the ones above but its very close, it tels a little different story...
True tears tells the story of a boy and the three women that love him and while he loves all three differently, he will have to chose only one...
How can we not be sad whit all that is going on in this small town??

*Fantasy:*
*Claymore*: Long ago, Youma, shape changing demons, took human form to live in disguise in human towns, feeding on them in secret.
A secret, nameless society has discovered a way of implanting Youma flesh into humans to create hybrids powerful enough to defeat the Youma. A hybrid's standard abilities include faster healing, limited shape modification, the ability to detect Youma and other hybrids, and overall enhanced physical prowess allowing them to wield massive claymores, for which they are named: Claymores. For reasons not divulged, only women are selected to be Claymores. They are often chosen for implantation after being the sole survivors of a family attacked by a Youma; this ensures their loyalty and willingness to endure the painful hybridization process.
The society sends Claymores to towns that can afford their fees to kill Youma. The society is often strict and harsh; Claymores who break the rules risk being hunted down by their fellow warriors.
The story of Claymore follows the adventures of the beautiful warrior Claire, who fights demons while struggling to hold on to her own humanity. 

*Kemono no Souja Erin*: Kemono no Souja Erin is about a young woman who is drawn into a war between kingdoms.
10-year-old Erin is a young girl who lives with her mother in the Tai Koh Region in the small Village of Ake. She has a big love for animals, especially the Touda, dragon-like creatures used in the war.
Her mother Soyon was originally of the Mist People, an ancient clan who have members with green hair and eyes, and is rumored to follow in the ancient ways, practice magic, and hide in the mist. But despite her genealogy, they stay in the village because Erin's late father was the son of the village chief and Soyon is the head Touda doctor.
One day however a tragedy happens which changes Erin's life forever. 
One way of describing this Story is simply calling it an Epic Masterpiece...
Erin is a story that will please both children and adults...

*Mushishi*: They are neither plants nor animals. They differ from other forms of life such as micro-organisms and fungi. Instead they resemble the primeval body of life and are generally known as "Mushi". Their existence and appearance are unknown to many and only a limited number of humans are aware of them. Ginko is a "Mushi-shi", who travels around to investigate and find out more about the "Mushi". In the process, he also lends a helping hand to people who face problems with supernatural occurrences which may be related to the "Mushi".
At once deeply human and utterly alien, mystical and earthily secular, Mushi-Shi beckons us—like the closing of second eyelids—to look at the world with new eyes, to go out and revel in the wonder of an eroded stone or the fractal veins of a leaf. It's enough to bring out the hippie in even the most hardened anime veteran. Images—a tidal wave of mushi pouring from girl's empty eye-sockets, a golden summer sky aswarm with flocks of feathery mushi—will haunt the mind's eye; emotions—the tender joy of another's company, the aching pain of loss—will linger in the heart. But the greatest achievement of all is to change, however briefly, our perception of the world around us. It's an end many strive for but few achieve, and Mushi-Shi does so without once allowing the effort to strain its calm, measured rhythm.

*Shakugan no Shana*: Sakai Yuuji was a normal student, but one day his normal life was gone. He was assaulted by a monster, Guze no Tomogara.It was a monster which came from another world, and was able to turn humans into light for him to eat. It was a girl with burning hair and red eyes (shakugan = flaming eyes) that saved him, while he was too surprised to move. Then, that girl said to him You don't exist anymore...

*Horror/suspense/mystery*: *Bakemonogatari*:Bakemonogatari centres on Araragi Koyomi, a third year high school student who is almost human again after briefly becoming a vampire. One day, a classmate named Senjougahara Hitagi, who infamously never talks to anyone, falls down the stairs into Koyomi's arms. He discovers that Hitagi weighs next to nothing, in defiance of physics. After being threatened by her, Koyomi offers her help, and introduces her to Oshino Meme, a middle-aged homeless man who helped him stop being a vampire.
Info: In each chapter of the series, he encounters a different heroine, each involved with a different "apparition". The events of the previous chapters play an important role in the subsequent ones. The series primarily focuses on conversations between characters; it contains a fair number of parodies of other series, as well as Nisio Ishin's trademark wordplay and meta-humour.
Bakemonogatari is the previous Shaft masterpiece and the most sold ever TV anime for each disk release, it broke all records with each BD, only Shaft new work is proving to be more popular...

*Blood: The Last Vampire*:At the Yokota Base in Japan, a nervous American military is on the brink of the Vietnam War. But a greater threat exists within the walls of the heavily-guarded compound: Vampires. A team of top-secret undercover agents learns of these blood-sucking fiends, and dispatches the mysterious Saya to hunt down and destroy them. This beautiful yet dangerous vampire slayer must use her extraordinary abilities and lethal Japanese sword to save the humans from the vampires who fear no sunlight.

*Boogiepop Phantom*:A scream in the night, and in that instant the world changed ... or at least, it appeared to.
The story evolves around a creature called Boogiepop. Boogiepop, also called 'death', hangs out in the city, and whenever you encounter it, she'll take you with her.
Nagi Kirima, a highschool student, seems to be fighting Boogiepop - or at least, she tries to. But then there are disappearances everywhere, and strange happenings occur. And nobody sees the link between them.
In a mixture of chaos and thrilling horror Nagi tries to find out what happened ... and why it still hasn't happened to her. 
Despite the fact that Lain  and Boogiepop were created by two entirely different groups of people, they share so many similarities in the way they come across that the comparison between the two is inevitable. Quite simply, everything that Lain is, Boogiepop is more. Lain is weird, Boogiepop is absolutely eerie, Lain is confusing, Boogiepop can cause serious headaches, and while Lain had some of the best sound ever in an Anime, Boogiepop makes the best use of sound effects to be ever heard in an Anime. So then, whatever Lain is, Boogiepop is more, but is Boogiepop any good? It all depends on the viewer.

*Demon Prince Enma*: Humans believe that they have forever banished the monsters of old along with the night, pushed back into the far reaches by the shining brilliance of the city. But in the absence of real shadows, monsters have simply moved into other shadows. They lurk, not in the blackness of night, but in the darkness of human hearts. Enma, a fire-wielding demon, roams the earth exploring these internal shadows. For it is his job, along with his childhood companion, snow-woman Yuki, to ferret out the monsters who have escaped Hell and either send them back or burn them to ashes with its flames. Murderous dolls or viscious blood-suckers, as Enma gets closer to the demons and the humans possessed by them, others in the city—a police officer and a lady reporter—grow closer to him, and to the truth of his Hell-born mission.
Review :
Throw together veteran creator Go Nagai and Elfen Lied director Mamoru Kanbe, and what do you get? For lack of a better example, you get Demon Prince Enma; a solid horror OVA that does interesting things with both, without redefining either.

*Elfen Lied*: A monster in the form of a naked red-haired girl breaks free from her cell and wreaks bloody havoc before escaping outside. The next day a pair of college-aged cousins discovers the girl on the beach – but now she's a simpleton lacking any means of communication. Unaware of what she is and not knowing what else to do with her, Yuka and Kohta take the girl they call Nyu (because that's all she can say) home, clothe her, look after her, and even try to protect her when police and armed special forces troops come looking for her. Though Nyu seems harmless enough, the serial killer personality within her still lurks within, occasionally taking control when threats arise. Are Yuka and Kohta safe from her? Is anyone?
Elfen Lied is an impact title, one of those rare anime which makes such a strong impression that it will, for better or worse, linger in your mind long after you've first seen it. The intensity of the graphic content may make it too extreme for even some mature viewers, but it's a title which should be on the shelf of any otaku  with a high tolerance for graphic violence.

*Ghost Hunt*: Telling ghost stories is a favorite past time of Mai Taniyama and her friends--that is, until she meets 17 year-old Kazuya Shibuya, the man sent by Shibuya Psychic Research Center to investigate paranormal activity at a supposedly haunted school. When Mai gets caught in a dangerous situation, she is rescued by Kazuya's assistant. Saving her lands the assistant incapacitated, and Kazuya demands that Mai become his assistant, instead...
Ghost Hunt is probably the best Ghost anime ever made, while it isn't as bloody as elfen lied or violent like higurashi, it certainly has it's charm and it imposes fear on the viewer psychologically, maintaining an high tension most of the time when dealing with the occult and its denizens...

*Gpsick:*Gosick takes place in 1924 in a small, made-up European country of Saubure. The story centres on Kujou Kazuya, the third son of a Japanese Imperial soldier, who is a transfer student to St. Marguerite Academy, where urban legends and horror stories are all the rage. There he meets Victorique, a mysterious yet beautiful and brilliant girl who never comes to class and spends her days reading the entire content of the library or solving mysteries that even detectives can't solve. The series mostly focuses on Kazuya and Victorique getting involved in different mystery cases and their struggle to solve them, at the same time forming important bonds with different people.
Fantastic story, hard to find better, fantastic characters, the main character is very strong, and her voice actress did a fantastic job...

*Higurashi no Naku Koro ni* :Maebara Keiichi, a young teenager, has recently moved from the city to the rural village of Hinamizawa  with his family. He is adjusting quite well to his new life, making friends at the small school, playing games, passing time in relative happiness, when suddenly a gruesome murder occurs...
A mystery begins to unravel — tracing back to happenings five years ago. As Keiichi learns more about these strange events, he wonders if he will be able to face the truth behind all of this.
Within the first few seconds of the first episode it will become quite clear that this is something well departed from a pleasant little moe fest, despite the way the rest of that first episode plays out. No, this is a case of moe meets murder, one that unnerves and disturbs much more with its violence and wickedness than with any sexual connotations, one where a perfectly cute-looking girl can turn into a perfectly menacing creature with startling swiftness. Its beginning, the way it transposes cute and evil (with its accompanying bloody violence), and how it bounces back and forth between its thoroughly innocent and grippingly dark content invites comparisons to Elfen Lied, but whereas the latter was a very visceral tale, When They Cry concentrates much more on mystery and psychological effects. 

*Kakurenbo*:There is a street where no one lives, where ghostly lights flicker in the shadows. It is whispered that children who play hide-and-seek there after dark are kidnapped by demons…and disappear forever. Tonight, a boy named Hikora joins the game in search of his missing sister. Eight children gather. The street lamps flare though no one is there to light them. The game... and the terror... are about to begin! 
A very interesting short movie worth watching by everyone...

*Le portrait de petite Cosette*:Cossette, a pretty young blond girl, was murdered in 18th century France by Marcelo, a painter who had fallen in love with her while producing numerous portraits of her. For more than 250 years her spirit lingers in a glass, waiting for a person who would be able to see and fall in love with her, thus providing an avenue for her freedom. Though she is reluctant to take the drastic actions necessary to gain her freedom, since it would mean the suffering and death of one who loves her, she sees her opportunity in Eiri, an antique shop employee who not only can see her but quickly becomes obsessed with her. The spirits of the objects which belonged to Cossette in life sense in Eiri the reborn spirit of Marcelo, however, and respond with great anger, threatening Eiri’s well-being. Can Eiri survive the curse of her objects and find a way to be with Cossette, or will his friends succeed in calling him back from the dream realm into which he is slipping? Does Cossette herself value her freedom enough that she is willing to allow Eiri’s suffering to happen? 
Le Portrait de Petite Cossette is, ultimately, an artsy, stylish supernatural horror story about love and obsession. Its dramatic visuals, exceptional artistry, and sumptuous musical scoring make watching it quite an experience, and the story isn't half bad, either. It is very intensely graphic, so it is not a series for younger viewers or the faint at heart. If Goth-Loli appeals to you, you're a fan of inventive artistry, or you're looking for something quite different in the realm of supernatural tales, then this title is definitely worth a look.

*Madoka*: After experiencing a bizarre dream, Madoka Kaname, a kind 14-year old girl, encounters a magical creature named Kyube. Madoka and her friend Sayaka Miki are offered the opportunity of gaining magical powers if they agree to make a contract with the strange little being. He will also grant them one wish, but in exchange they shall risk their lives by accepting the responsibility of fighting witches. Invisible to human eyes, witches are catalysts of despair in the areas they inhabit. An ally of Kyube, a magical girl named Mami Tomoe, befriends and encourages the two girls to accept the contract. For an unknown reason, another magical girl named Homura Akemi is determined to prevent Madoka from accepting the deal. Shaft Latest masterpiece and most popular anime of 2011, nothing is what it seems...

*Shiki*: Sotobamura is a small village with around 1300 inhabitants. It is a village which is connected to not even a single highway. An isolated village in which old customs, such as the burial of the dead, are still practised.
One day, the corpses of 3 people are found. Although Ozaki Toshio, the village's lone doctor, feels uncertain, he treats the deaths as normal occurrences. However, in the days following, the villagers die one after the other.
Is this mere coincidence, an epidemic, or something else entirely?
Shiki is one of the best horror anime in recent time, competing with the likes of Elfen Lied or Higurashi, the animation is superb and the music is just perfect for the mood...
Even when nothing is going on, there is a lot of tension, we cant see it but it can be felt... 

*Romance*

*Aoi Hana*:Fumi and Akira were close childhood friends until Fumi had to move away. Ten years after losing touch with each other, the two girls meet again as high school freshmen. The two struggle to reconnect after so much has changed, and both deal with the trials and tribulations of high school — sometimes independently and sometimes with each other's help. 
Aoi Hana  was a peaceful story colored in a sweet light color, like sweet blue flowers...
Aoi hana is a very light romance, it doesnt have much comedy but it doesnt have much drama either and there isnt a tragedy in the end that will make you cry, nor is this an harem, instead its a story that develops slowly and without many surprises but that along with an all likable cast is what makes it enjoyable to watch... 

*Chobits*:In the near future, personal computers take the form of attractive female androids, called Persocons.
Motosuwa Hideki is a poor student who failed his entrance exams to get into college. So, Hideki is forced to move to the city, get a job, and attend cram school in hopes of passing the next college entrance exam. He would of course also like to own a Persocon, but is way too poor to afford one.
One day, while returning home, he finds a Persocon in a trash heap. However, his new find does not seem to be like the others he has heard about. She does not seem to have an operating system at all, and only says "Chii". As Hideki learns more about his Persocon (aptly named Chii), he finds out that she is not of any known type, and is most likely some sort of home-made model. He also learns of a urban legend — the Chobits — Persocons with the ability to think for themselves, instead of just running complex programs.
Find out what happens between Hideki and his new Persocon, as she learns more about her environment, people, and life.
Chobits proves to be another gem from the creative talent at CLAMP. Focusing on a simple tale of boy meets robot girl, CLAMP  has created a charming tale of relationships that is actually deeper than a quick glance will show. The animation, character designs, music, and either voice casts combine to create a strong show that all fans of the romantic comedy genre can enjoy. Chobits  is sure to be one of the top hits for this year.

*Emma: A Victorian Romance*: At the tail end of the 19th century, in merry old London, a young maid named Emma meets the heir apparent of a bourgeois family on the steps of her master's house. Her master, aging ex-governess Mrs. Stownar, was once young William Jones' tutor, and when he reluctantly comes to visit the testy old lady, he is surprised to be instantly smitten by her lovely maid. Emma, equally smitten, spends their courtship in quiet bliss, only to run smack into the impenetrable social divide between her and his upwardly-mobile family. William's father is determined to marry his eldest son into the nobility—the opportunity for which arises when Eleanor, the naive daughter of a viscount, falls for William. With such an eminently eligible lady at his disposal, no one approves of William's association with “the help,” with the possible exception of Mrs. Stownar and his best friend and rival for Emma's affection, the free-spirited Prince Hakim of India.
Emma, is a great historical anime set on England and at the same time, it is a very good romance story with great characters...

*Hatsukoi Limited*:Being an adolescent girl is just one problem after another. Middle-schooler Arihara Ayumi receives a note from a high-schooler, a very large and intimidating boy, Zaitsu Misao, asking her out. Frightened and intrigued, she doesn't know what to do!
This has been described as a series of vignettes in the everyday lives of a junior high school girl named Ayumi and seven other junior high and high school girls, as they fall in and out of love and deal with girl issues. Authored by Mizuki Kawashita, (who also created the story for Ichigo 100%,) this manga series appeared in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine. 
This good romance anime, is also a lot of fun to watch...

*Koi Kaze*: Koshiro, a professional wedding consultant, has recently been dumped by his girlfriend when he crosses paths with a cute high school girl. Though inappropriate due to their age difference (he's 27, she's 15), he winds up on what passes for a date with her, where he ultimately displays more of his feelings than he had intended. The awkwardness of the situation is heightened tenfold when the two discover that she, Nanoka, is the little sister that Koshiro hasn't seen in more than a decade – and she's moving in with him and his divorced father in order to attend high school! Never a man comfortable with his emotions, Koshiro must struggle to sort out feelings that just won't go away even in light of their status as siblings. And how does Nanoka feel about Koshiro? Could it be that she, too, has feelings for him as well, feelings that transcend their familial status, even despite Koshiro's moody nature?
I have never watched this anime, although i watched one or two episodes, but i can tell this is one of the best romance anime done up to that date...

*Saishuuheiki Kanojo:The last love song on this little planet*: Shuuji and Chise are third year student at a high school in Hokkaido. The shy Chise is finally confessing to Shuuji, and finally two of them are starting to exchange diary awkwardly. One day, Shuuji tried to escape from a sudden enemy air raid on Sapporo. While desperately escaping from the air raid, Shuuji saw a scene that he could not forget for his life. He saw Chise, with a huge weapon looking as if it was part of her hand, shooting the enemy fighters down one by one. Apparently, Chise is the ultimate weapon with destructive power which is important for the war. 
While Saikano might look like your average romance anime, it is as much tragedy as is a good romance, Saikano is a challenging and emotionally wrenching series... Dont let a couple episodes fool you, if you stick to the end you will see by yourself...

*Saiunkoku Monogatar*: Shurei is the plucky, level-headed daughter of an impoverished aristocrat in a Chinese-influenced medieval country called Saiunkoku. Her father, a glorified librarian, works at the royal palace and one day is visited by Advisor Sho, an elderly high mucky-muck with a proposition for Shurei. The scent of gold instantly clouds her poverty-stricken mind, leading her to a privileged position...as the king's consort. Her assignment is to get the no-good layabout young ruler of the nation on his feet and ruling like he should be. She goes at it with gusto, only to find a gentle, rather shy young man instead of a spoiled, debauched autocrat. They hit it off well, and King Ryuki, moved by her strength and passion, soon takes a more active role in governance. That's only the beginning though. It seems everyone—her attractive steward Seiran, her easygoing father, and especially Ryuki himself—has secrets, and the palace isn't nearly so safe a place as it first appears.
Saiunkoku is an interesting and very beautiful story with many great characters and adventures in the country of saiunkoku...

*Tokyo Marble Chocolate*: The story revolves around a love story told from the point of view of two young lovers, respectively; that of the young woman named Chizuru, and that of the young man called Yudai.

The first episode is seen through Chizuru's eyes, and is inspired by Seamo's song Mata Aimasyou ("See You Again"), describing the mixed feelings just before the anticipated separation from the loved one. The second episode follows the story from Yudai's perspective, and is inspired by Sukimaswitch's song Zenryoku Syounen ("Full Powered Boy"), that portrays a young boy who opens up his defensive shell, to finally embrace the future. 
With only 2 episodes, this makes a perfect quick watch for anyone anytime anywhere, you dont need to worry about kids, they will love the little mule, show it to your loved one, show it everyone, im sure they will love the story...

*White Album*: Tōya Fuji, a college student is dating a rising idol singer named Yuki Morikawa. There are numerous challenges to the couple's relationship from the other people at Fuji's college, Morikawa's work, and elsewhere.
This might be an hard watch for some, but it is a very mature romance, and it is a story that rolls on the world of music, it's setting is the eighties and it's got lots of style...


 Sources used: ANIDB and ANN



To be updated...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah i like slice of life anime's such as hoshizora, clannad, k-on, and such
Especially there's some comedy to it, 

Any recs DJ?
Movies and tvs welcomed,


----------



## djisas (Jul 26, 2011)

A-channel, Hyakko, Hourou Musuko...
I havent been watching many good slice of life latelly, besides last season A-channel and this season's Ikoku Meiro no Croisée The Animation and uruyuri, nekogami Yaoyorozu might also do the trick, nut its more different than any of the others, its more into fantasy territory oh and Usagi drop, slice of life doesnt get any better...
Hyakko is a blast to watch, think of k-on with more characters or maybe even zetsubou sensei with all them individualities...
Hourou Musuko is unlike any other before and it touches a sensible theme...

Check the comedy and romance section on the guide above for more...

Edit: Aoi bungaku: blue literature, ova and movie, just perfect for your needs...
Quick watch tokyo marble chocolate...
Movies, movies, and more movies...

Summer wars, Welcome to space show, bungaku shoujo or literature girls, Beyond the clouds, the promised place; 5cm per second, eve no jikan or time of eve (high recommendation), Katanagatari, Miyori no mori, King of Thorn, first squad, Jin roh, The sky Crawlers (amazing animation and fantastic air fights with futuristic retro planes), and i could go on forever...
And then There's Miyasaki and ghiblies movies that are better than anything disney or pixar can dream of: Classics Laputa castle in the sky, Nausica of the valley of the wind, Pompoko, Porco Rosso, Only yesterday, whisper of the heart, my neighbor totoro, neko no ongaeshi or the cat returns (this is actually related to whisper of the heart...), the grave of fireflies one of the best dramas ever made with a very touching story...
Modern classics: Mononoke hime, spirited away, Howl`s Moving Castle, Ponyo, and finally the borrowers Arriety, the most recent movie...
Kara no Kyoukai, Evangelion, Paprika, Steamboy, Akira and Sword of the Stranger.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

all noted! thanks for the recs, DJ


im currently at episode 18 of clannad, it just getting better.


----------



## djisas (Jul 26, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> all noted! thanks for the recs, DJ
> 
> 
> im currently at episode 18 of clannad, it just getting better.



First season is good slice of life and comedy, second season even more slice of life one reflects upon his own life while watching it...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 26, 2011)

theres some touching moments here and there at the first season.

cant wait for the second season


----------



## djisas (Jul 26, 2011)

Mei was really jail bait, perfect bait for me and her brother great comic relief...


----------



## xenocide (Jul 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> If you're into slice of life anime watch Usagi Drop.



The only Anime of that Genre I really liked was Genshiken, and I recommend that to everyone


----------



## phobias23 (Jul 27, 2011)

xenocide said:


> The only Anime of that Genre I really liked was Genshiken, and I recommend that to everyone


Have you tried Bakuman...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Thanks for the explanation DJ!,
> 
> I'm going to watch an old movie called The Girl Who Leapt Through Time
> Is it good?



i think i spent 5 pages in this thread screaming at people to watch that, and summer wars.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think i spent 5 pages in this thread screaming at people to watch that, and summer wars.



oh how I love both of those.. and the blu-ray of summer wars comes out soon I was reading..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> oh how I love both of those.. and the blu-ray of summer wars comes out soon I was reading..



i've already got a fansubbed jap BD rip, but a dual language legit would be nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've already got a fansubbed jap BD rip, but a dual language legit would be nice.



IT shows that it's all ready out.. now I gotta find that thing I was reading today..

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DMIIOG/?tag=tec06d-20


Edit:

Here is the article I was reading about Funimation and what's going on. It does say Summer Wars in it.. Hmmmm


----------



## xenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> Have you tried Bakuman...



I have not.  I might just do that.  Been trying to find some new anime to hold my interest lately.


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've already got a fansubbed jap BD rip, but a dual language legit would be nice.


Bd's are dirty cheap these days, you can get great prices from amazon for those movies...



xenocide said:


> I have not.  I might just do that.  Been trying to find some new anime to hold my interest lately.



Watch Gosick, Shiki, beast player erin, Moribito - Guardian of the Spirit, durarara and baccano...

These should hold your interest for a while, they are absolutely fantastic...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't wait for the new Hunter X Hunter series this fall.
A lot of great chars in the ant arc imo, plus some epic fights.  
The original series and first ova are great, wasn't a fan of the greed island arc tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2011)

djisas said:


> Bd's are dirty cheap these days, you can get great prices from amazon for those movies...



I'm +1 on that. Amazon is all ways having sells.. At lease 6-7m out of the year they have a month long sell on movies. Any types for cheap. Hell, All the GITS movies and Series movies only cost me $50.. I got 6 movies..


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm +1 on that. Amazon is all ways having sells.. At lease 6-7m out of the year they have a month long sell on movies. Any types for cheap. Hell, All the GITS movies and Series movies only cost me $50.. I got 6 movies..



Buying is cool, but I mainly buy just to support and know I have a physical copy tucked away unopened, but seriously who's gonna spend the hours ripping and encoding so you can play it on a htpc when theirs freedom fighter who have already done the work for you.  And don't give me that digital  copy bs HD4LIFE Son!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2011)

I buy the stuff I like, even if I never watch the actual discs in some cases.


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2011)

Japanese buy 3 copies of everything: 1 for watching, one for worshiping and the other to lend...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

djisas said:


> Japanese buy 3 copies of everything: 1 for watching, one for worshiping and the other to lend...



you forgot the one for...
and each of their copies cost 10x as much as ours


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh and there are cases where "Idol Otaku Spends $110,000 on 5500 AKB48 CDs", they are mad...
NSFW http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/05/27/idol-otaku-spends-110000-on-5500-akb48-cds/


----------



## razaron (Jul 28, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Can't wait for the new Hunter X Hunter series this fall.
> A lot of great chars in the ant arc imo, plus some epic fights.
> The original series and first ova are great, wasn't a fan of the greed island arc tho.



F**k yeah.
Hopefully they'll do they the fight between the old man and cell lookalike justice. That "don't underestimate humans" moment was jizz worthy.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 28, 2011)

razaron said:


> F**k yeah.
> Hopefully they'll do they the fight between the old man and cell lookalike justice. That "don't underestimate humans" moment was jizz worthy.



I really liked the stoner nen ability in this arc, should be sweet to see animated


----------



## razaron (Jul 28, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> I really liked the stoner nen ability in this arc, should be sweet to see animated



Stoner? Do you mean Gons' rock-paper-scissors thingie?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Buying is cool, but I mainly buy just to support and know I have a physical copy tucked away unopened, but seriously who's gonna spend the hours ripping and encoding so you can play it on a htpc when theirs freedom fighter who have already done the work for you.  And don't give me that digital  copy bs HD4LIFE Son!





Wile E said:


> I buy the stuff I like, even if I never watch the actual discs in some cases.



Yeah, that's what I've done with GITS movies.. All un-open. I'm going to be buying another set of FF7AC just so it's wrapped as well.. Do it for the support. Just wish Kenshin boxes weren't so damn high in price.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 29, 2011)

razaron said:


> Stoner? Do you mean Gons' rock-paper-scissors thingie?



The hunter w/ the 10ft pipe.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 29, 2011)

Break/Broken Blade 6 has been subbed. I'll be getting Mawaru Penguindrum ep 4 and Mayo Chiki! ep 4 first however.


----------



## djisas (Jul 29, 2011)

I already got all of those ready to watch and a few more...
Also SHIKI bds fully subbed, go grab yourselves a 1080p copy to watch on your big tv and crazy sound with lights out, guaranteed impact for life...


----------



## razaron (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow. There's so much angsty emotional BS in Zeta Gundam. Does this trend continue into the other series or does it stop with Zeta Gundam?

@djisas, you found Shiki scary?


----------



## djisas (Jul 29, 2011)

No, i found it eerie and fantastic, i usually would watch it late at night lights out with headphones for a better experience, the music is simply fantastic...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 29, 2011)

It started a lil good then it was getting kind of good. Suddenly, it got suck halfway... Shiki i mean.



Spoiler



To be more precise, when Megumi started appearing and showing emotions in front of Yuuki, everything fell apart. No more thrills and the mystery seem to be lost...

Hitsuji no Uta gave me more thrill then this anime... and it's such a short story.




My opinon is bias because i haven't watched all the EPs yet...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 29, 2011)

Duh. Of course there would be no "thrills" and "mystery" feel by then. The cat's out of the bag around that part of the series. 

Then there would be skull-crushing, surguical-killing, car-smashing pandemonium next.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks for the tip on break blade, really enjoying those ova's


----------



## djisas (Jul 29, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> It started a lil good then it was getting kind of good. Suddenly, it got suck halfway... Shiki i mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seriously have no idea of what happens in the second half, more thrills than you bargained for...

Hitsuji no uta is seriously good actually, "The Lament of The Lamb"
The Ebna kun OVA is also quite good of an horror anime, another great one would be Ghost Hunt a more supernatural suspense\mystery story with serious thrills too, very good horror...

Edit: just watched break blade last movie...
In the end i still think action is to rudimentary, sloppy and slow, last battle somewhat disappointing of all sorts of weapons that could have been created, they come with probably the shittiest they could and its not like the opponent put much of a fight besides soaking in some punches, and the "elites" easily trashing the "normal" units like they shooting birds, in the end it was huge mess and most of the time i was left wondering who is who in the middle of the mess, they all look the same to me...

Throw in an eva with just a knife or barehanded and watch it trash them armies of slow moving mechs with bird hunting pressure guns...
I think the glasses guy last movie was more exciting to watch, the precision with which he fought and just the necessary force...

Not that im disappointed but could've be better...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 30, 2011)

just finished first season of CLANNAD

what a great anime,


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 31, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> just finished first season of CLANNAD
> 
> what a great anime,



slow to the race. now watch after story entire series pretty much had me balling my eyes out.


----------



## djisas (Jul 31, 2011)

Dont forget the movie, its really good too...
But watch it after season 2 if you dont want to be spoiled...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching Skip Beat. Its good. Very very good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2011)

Watched Patlabor WXIII last night again... You think that since it's the title states the Mech's name... they'd be in it more then the last 20m


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to admire patlabor though. they cant fly or transform. or automatically reload weapons - the pilot has to get out and do it.

really simplistic design when compared to faffner, gundam, macross or Knigtmare frame (from code gaess)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I love Patlabor as a whole. It's a great anime series. They took it all in realistic views and I think they did a stand up job on it. I still even have a unmade Patlabor toy.. Somewhere in a storage unit.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Finally watching Break Blade 6 in 1080p


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2011)

Im not a huge fan of patlabor. but like i said. I admire its simplicity. Im sure if they were capable of making a big mech like that, that they would also possess the know how and expertise to make it fly or add and made it so the pilot doesnt need to get out of the cockpit to manually reload the gun.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bubblegum Crisis Tokyo 2040 here on animeshipuuden. Hmm wonder when Funimation is gonna get the rights to the English version n remaster it and keep everything intact without redubbing the English Voices, like they did with Onepiece...

I Enjoyed Robotech Season 1
Enjoy G Gundam
Gurren Lagann
VIRUS
Tokko
Noein
Now and The Here and There
Kikaider
Speed Racer
Cyborg 009
SF 2 V
SF Alpha Movies
Cowboy Bebop
Moribito
Trigun
Fist of the Northstar
Betterman
G Force/ Eagle Rider (Gashaman)
Tekken The Movie


----------



## Shihab (Aug 1, 2011)

Should I assume there will be another Deadman Wonderland season ? The final episode was more of a joke than a finale. Cliffhanger fail ?


----------



## djisas (Aug 1, 2011)

I hear the manga's bigga than that, so its possible we gettin a sequel soon, maybe next year, maybe...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 2, 2011)

Shakugan no Shana III will launch at october

cant wait.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2011)

Ooooooooh


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 4, 2011)

Hellsing ova 8 is out!

low quality but still out... lol.. Now, lets get the dang thing dubbed, and set out in the US!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2011)

How many are supposed to be made in total?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 4, 2011)

Anything worthy to watch this season other than Baka test 2? Quite a few of them have poor reviews.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Watched Patlabor WXIII last night again... You think that since it's the title states the Mech's name... they'd be in it more then the last 20m





FreedomEclipse said:


> I have to admire patlabor though. they cant fly or transform. or automatically reload weapons - the pilot has to get out and do it.
> 
> really simplistic design when compared to faffner, gundam, macross or Knigtmare frame (from code gaess)





Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I love Patlabor as a whole. It's a great anime series. They took it all in realistic views and I think they did a stand up job on it. I still even have a unmade Patlabor toy.. Somewhere in a storage unit.





FreedomEclipse said:


> Im not a huge fan of patlabor. but like i said. I admire its simplicity. Im sure if they were capable of making a big mech like that, that they would also possess the know how and expertise to make it fly or add and made it so the pilot doesnt need to get out of the cockpit to manually reload the gun.



The concept of the mechs in patablor is amazing i love the whole cockpit and the fact they have to jump out and refill the mech magnum themselves.
In the 1st movie the AV-XO Type Zero looked amazing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> How many are supposed to be made in total?



There was suppose to be 8 total. I think the last one have been in the mix to being made for the last year and a half... maybe even 2 years of wait.


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Anything worthy to watch this season other than Baka test 2? Quite a few of them have poor reviews.



A lot!!

Mawaru peguindrum is a fantastic original work, perhaps best of season...

Usagi drop is a beautiful slice of life, a work very rarely done, only aishiteruze baby was close to it, but this is still better...

Ikoku Meiro no Croisée, is a nice culture anime showing difference between france and Japan, is a good watch...

No 6, the second noitamina show this season, it presents an utopia and all the dark secrets behind it, a character that was chased for going against the city will and the one who is fighting it in the shadows, its an interesting one...

Dantalion no shoka by GAINAX, is a bit of what Gosick was but more darker...
The end is the best part, children will wet their bed if they watch this, it evokes one of those disturbing old B&W horror classics...

Kami-sama no Memo-chou, a neet detective that solves cases in her apartment in a similar manner to Victorica, but this one has her own gang (yakusa and all) and pcs...
Not a bad watch if you like detective works...

Kami-sama Dolls, is interesting, at least in concept, but that MC and them girl's melons can be a turn off, but Utau makes up for that, interesting battles and dark secrets, and characters pummeling each other is nice too... 

If you liked the blood series and if you like xxxholic character's then blood c is a must watch, as bloody as ever, or even more

Yuru yuri is a very nice comedy, i dont know if it makes your taste but the comedy is great, despite the title, fan service is almost inexistent, just some occasional delusions... 
This is my replacement for A-channel which was a replacement for K-on, cute girls doing cute things, needless to say i really enjoy the cast choice in the anime...

Mayo chiki known for blowing the nutbladers of whom watches, moe level is over 9000, fanservice is aplenty and the comedy is over the roof...

Nekogami Yaoyorozu is also a good comedy about japan deities and gods...

Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi, R-15, Ro-Kyu-Bu!, sacred seven are no good... 

I think this pretty much sums it up...

On a side note, hellsing is listed for 10 ep and its safe to expect at leas another year for it to end...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Anything worthy to watch this season other than Baka test 2? Quite a few of them have poor reviews.



Mawaru Penguindrum!

And not just best of the season, djisas, there are "whispers" (  ) that it might be...the best of 2011.

Then there's Nekogami Yaoyorozu and Kamisama Dolls.


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah but i dont quite like both Kamisama's MC and his gf, the good thing is that the mc is actually a nasty badass in disguise...

2011 already has meguka and that teary anime of last spring (anohana) is quite popular (i dont see why though...)...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

djisas said:


> Yeah but i dont quite like both Kamisama's MC and his gf, the good thing is that the mc is actually a nasty badass in disguise...
> 
> 2011 already has meguka and that teary anime of last spring (anohana) is quite popular (i dont see why though...)...



Ano Hana is the "Broken Base" type of anime, a love-it-or-hate-it series. Similar to Hanasaku Iroha.

Mawaru Penguindrum almost always have positive reviews. The show really must be something great if the worst criticism of it is "not enough penguins."


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 4, 2011)

Dj... to 10....Damn.. I thought it would be 8... but wiki says its like you say... so by 2013 we'll have it all..


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2011)

with luck...
Penguin's main problem is the penguins are never enough and if you watch you will know why, there's never a dull moment, like the stalker being stalked and the penguins going on spying missions, being invisible n all...
Good thing the anime will last 2 seasons...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 4, 2011)

dont quite understand what hanasaku iroha is about.
i almost dropped it after 2 episodes, 

yuruyuri is good, fun to watch, its my replacement to k-on also, 

kamisama no memochou, havent really watched it, but it seems interesting


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2011)

Hanasaku is about working on a inn, sorta like working but the latter might've been funnier while Hanasaku sometimes presents some issues concerning modern society and solves them, its mostly a slice of life...


----------



## razaron (Aug 5, 2011)

A new chapter of hunter x hunter came out a few days ago.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

razaron said:


> A new chapter of hunter x hunter came out a few days ago.



Yeah because the long hiatus of the author already ended last July.


----------



## razaron (Aug 5, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah because the long hiatus of the author already ended last July.


Then the short hiatus started a few chapters later. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2011)

Eva wall paper is sick!


----------



## djisas (Aug 6, 2011)

Just watched this nice 25m ova called Koi Sento, I found it to be surprisingly good and fun, its certainly worth a quick watch...


----------



## phobias23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi guys, Ive been busy but not lost. hook up with Deadman wonderland and i read about a crappy end, is that true... oh i will read the manga then. Watching Inuyasha right now.
I miss Gundam fights!!! Greetings Anime/nation


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Eva wall paper is sick!



Bigger version?!?!?!?!? DOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## djisas (Aug 6, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> Hi guys, Ive been busy but not lost. hook up with Deadman wonderland and i read about a crappy end, is that true... oh i will read the manga then. Watching Inuyasha right now.
> I miss Gundam fights!!! Greetings Anime/nation



Not exactly a crappy end, only manga readers say that because they know how the manga goes, but for the anime its pretty good, it obvious there wasn't time to crank the entire manga into 12\13 ep so it just ended there...
There might be a continuation if the bds sell decently, if they sell in the 10k figures i think its guaranteed...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Bigger version?!?!?!?!? DOWANTDOWANTDOWANTDOWANT!!!!!!!!



 Biggest one they got.


----------



## djisas (Aug 6, 2011)

I spoke about Dantalian no Shoka a few posts back, here it is for the curious ones...
http://youtu.be/VBnkZ_4Ctgg


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Biggest one they got.



Crap. Too small. Thanks anyway tho CS.


----------



## phobias23 (Aug 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> Not exactly a crappy end, only manga readers say that because they know how the manga goes, but for the anime its pretty good, it obvious there wasn't time to crank the entire manga into 12\13 ep so it just ended there...
> There might be a continuation if the bds sell decently, if they sell in the 10k figures i think its guaranteed...


So what was the hurry in produce the Anime, same with HOTD damned!!! why....


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> So what was the hurry in produce the Anime, same with HOTD damned!!! why....



too many anime studios, not enough anime. they scraped the bottom of the barrel dry, now they're looking towards stuff thats not even done yet... its not a new problem.


they get a contract to make however many eps, mangaka falls behind... hello shitty anime.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2011)

n it seems alot of trailer stuff that appears then gets replaced by CGI n that shits annoying

Example Iron Man Anime


----------



## djisas (Aug 8, 2011)

Who would expect shit based on american shit to be any good??


----------



## Shihab (Aug 8, 2011)

Kenkou Zenrakei Suieibu Umishou. Episode 6 had a funny Code Geass parody.


----------



## djisas (Aug 8, 2011)

What!!?
I loved that anime, so much fun, the mc was fun and an exceptional swimmer almost out of this planet...


----------



## Shihab (Aug 8, 2011)

That'd better not be a spoiler ><


----------



## djisas (Aug 9, 2011)

Dont worry, i wouldn't spill the beans...
I still remember that smile...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

Nanoha Movie is actually decent. Not as good as Haruhi movie, but worth watching.


----------



## djisas (Aug 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nanoha Movie is actually decent. Not as good as Haruhi movie, but worth watching.



It was fairly good as a recap and considering the new artwork...
Next is Nanoha A movie, that should be fucktastic has was the anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 9, 2011)

just saw a name for an anime I liked...



Area88

I enjoyed it myself... 


Bleach 334 out!


----------



## djisas (Aug 9, 2011)

Bleach is starting to get boring and the villain more op than ever and ichigo more useless, well pretty much everyone is useless by now...
This arc is starting to feel draggy...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 9, 2011)

Oreimo is actually decent, 
I'm watching it right now, along with clannad after story,


----------



## razaron (Aug 9, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> So what was the hurry in produce the Anime, same with HOTD damned!!! why....



Most anime is made to advertise the manga that it's based on..



djisas said:


> Bleach is starting to get boring and the villain more op than ever and ichigo more useless, well pretty much everyone is useless by now...
> This arc is starting to feel draggy...



It should have ended with Aizen being jailed. Everything from the beginning of the manga was leading up to that. But no, the mangaka had to carry it on like a yandere who doesn't want her "boyfriend" to go away.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 9, 2011)

Anohana not my cup of tea. I can see that its good, but I don't really appreciate it.


----------



## djisas (Aug 9, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Oreimo is actually decent,
> I'm watching it right now, along with clannad after story,



There's no way that anime could be that good...



razaron said:


> Most anime is made to advertise the manga that it's based on..
> 
> 
> 
> It should have ended with Aizen being jailed. Everything from the beginning of the manga was leading up to that. But no, the mangaka had to carry it on like a yandere who doesn't want her "boyfriend" to go away.



Did you know he thinks he can continue for 10 years at least?? 



Fourstaff said:


> Anohana not my cup of tea. I can see that its good, but I don't really appreciate it.



I feel the same...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 10, 2011)

Its decent, not as good as some masterpiece anime, 

Oreimo is worth watching tho

Anohana is good, but its to cheesy after I rewatch some of its episodes,


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2011)

is bleach out of filler yet?


----------



## Binge (Aug 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> is bleach out of filler yet?



No...

Watching Durarara!  Loving it.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> is bleach out of filler yet?



depends on what filler the aizen matter is settled now its moar filler but that's winding down


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't even know if I'd call this arc a filler.. I mean I am no way near as "anime" as most here.. But, 



Spoiler



Ichigo doesn't have his spiritical pressure anymore and at the end of 334 he's "used up" all that he had left..



with what is going on, I don't feel that this is.. the other arc's there wasn't really anything talked about via story.. was there? I can't remember all of it..


But, this link* shows that it is filler... So.. me bad.

*I might want to use this link in the op.. let me know if I should...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2011)

if its not from the manga, its filler. nuff said.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 10, 2011)

Been watching naruto, gintama and small anime series like ao no exorcist lately, doesn't seem like bleach will be back for a while though .  Even if it was I don't like being caught at a clIff hanger so I usually wait a couple of months til I can do an anime marathon on a quiet weekend!


----------



## xenocide (Aug 10, 2011)

I pounded through Eden of the East the other day, heard great things about it.  I personally wasn't that impressed.  It seemed too short tbh.  Gonna watch the movies one of these days.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if its not from the manga, its filler. nuff said.



Yep. I am waiting for it to be finished, then I'm going to watch only the non-filler episodes. Over half of the damn anime has to be filler. It's absolutely retarded. Like I've said before, I didn't even make it to 90 because of filler, let alone over 300.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 10, 2011)

It seems the Jap audience likes fillers. or so I've heard.
I take it that bleach is still getting crap fillers ?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> It seems the Jap audience likes fillers. or so I've heard.
> I take it that bleach is still getting crap fillers ?



they dont like it at all, they just keep watching it. its like the simpsons in america, its 'cool' to watch it, even if the episode sucked.


----------



## razaron (Aug 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't even know if I'd call this arc a filler.. I mean I am no way near as "anime" as most here.. But,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not filler...
This is why I said it was stupid of the mangaka to carry on the manga. He managed to have a flawless story with a single direction until Aizen was done, then sent it down the shitter.


PS. I stopped watching the anime so I'm not actually sure what's going on in it but I still read the manga.



Shihabyooo said:


> It seems the Jap audience likes fillers. or so I've heard.
> I take it that bleach is still getting crap fillers ?



They make filler because they've caught up with the manga but they tend to start airing filler way too early. When I started reading the manga for naruto I realized they were airing filler even when they had 50-100 chapters to catch up on. 
However It's not always so bad. When I started reading one piece the manga was only 6 chapters ahead of the anime and they still hadn't started airing filler.


----------



## djisas (Aug 10, 2011)

Binge said:


> No...
> 
> Watching Durarara!  Loving it.



Watch Baccano, its even more messed up...

Bleach has been having good fights with all its characters lately, but the villain is op as usual...

There's another shounen that is doing better than ever and is never boring, Fairy Tail, these last episodes have been epic, and this week we going to have an awesome battle...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 10, 2011)

I got up to 90 downloaded.. I just don't feel like watching.. lol.. hmmm


Updated OP to throw in Cheesy's likes... Now off to .net framework problems.. lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does what happening to Aya Hirano (Haruhi's voice actress) bother you guys?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Does what happening to Aya Hirano (Haruhi's voice actress) bother you guys?



She is losing her voice? Well shit happens and personally I think she should do the surgery. Changes her voice sure but its better than only able to take few roles.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Does what happening to Aya Hirano (Haruhi's voice actress) bother you guys?



No.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2011)

aya was found out to basically be a gang bangin slut, and lost her job(s).

she was the voice actress for haruhi, so her commercial suicide may mean a new voice actress.


i dont care if they use her or not, so long as we get more haruhi XD


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 12, 2011)

djisas said:


> Watch Baccano, its even more messed up...
> 
> Bleach has been having good fights with all its characters lately, but the villain is op as usual...
> 
> There's another shounen that is doing better than ever and is never boring, Fairy Tail, these last episodes have been epic, and this week we going to have an awesome battle...



Bleach having epic battles?  Are we watching different episodes.  The main villain has finally dropped a pair, but there's still so much hanging in the wind that the battle is only an opening salvoe (unless they're going to have a long actionless wrap-up to this story arc).

I am interested in when they're going to kill this stalling filler arc and 



Spoiler



finally dispose of Ichigos soul reaper powers.  Reading any of the manga kind of makes me PO'd given that this entire arc never appeared and is just eating up screen time.  I would like to see them finally give Ichigo a vulnerability reset without dragging their feet.




+1 on Fairy Tail.  It's a good deal of win, interspersed with a uniquely insane premise and an understanding of what it is.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 12, 2011)

vee > aya


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 12, 2011)

are there any fantasy-romance/-pervy animes now?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> are there any fantasy-romance/-pervy animes now?



..... ahh .. heemmm cough cough ... choke 
well that there is a question you will need to answer  your self 
:shadedshu


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 12, 2011)

wai wai. youz the expertz here.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> are there any fantasy-romance/-pervy animes now?



-Kore wa zombie desu ka ?
-Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou

They've finished airing (if airing is what you meant by "now"), but I think they are "fantasy-romance/-pervy animes" (maybe not much romance though >_>)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 13, 2011)

Pervy romance?, kiss x sis is an example


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2011)

Of course... only he would ask that question...


Got to Episode 16 on Fairy Tale! Woot, Woot!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Pervy romance?, kiss x sis is an example



yes. but i need english LOL.
and kiss x sis is ahem ahem


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yes. but i need english LOL.
> and kiss x sis is ahem ahem



You can always look for subs


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

um, yes i am distracted easily. also english isnt my mother toungue, just my first language.
so i miss the video in trying to read.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 13, 2011)

Boku no Pico would certainly satisfy your needs d.d.d.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> um, yes i am distracted easily. also english isnt my mother toungue, just my first language.
> so i miss the video in trying to read.



then you need to look for anime at least a year old, for it to have been dubbed.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 13, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Boku no Pico would certainly satisfy your needs d.d.d.



You sure have some balls watching that. LOL
Oh and d.d.d. If you watch boku no pico, make sure that's nobody is around you


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 13, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Boku no Pico would certainly satisfy your needs d.d.d.


after a quick google of that title ... Ill say this 

fucking pedophiles ruining anime


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 13, 2011)

i dont have problems with it being old. last i watched was ranma half.

and i knew something was wrong with entropy from the first.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2011)

so in the new anime listing on sankaku, they mentioned fate/zero, which is either a spinoff or another movie for fate/stay night.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 14, 2011)

FATE/ZERO is a prequal


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 14, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> FATE/ZERO is a prequal



[grammarnazi] Prequel! [/grammarnazi]

Fate/ZERO describes the events of the 4th Holy Grail, the war 10 years ago which Emiya Kiritsugu fought along with all the rest. The light novel is not bad, I am looking forward to this. Also, its produced by ufotable (which did Kara no Kyoukai), so I am expecting something at least "good" if not awesome. 

Need last season things to watch >.> Probably going to start Gosick soon, any other suggestions are welcome. I have finished Anohana, the others on my hit list are:

Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai II
Maria Holic Alive
Ao no Exorcist (when its done airing)
Steins;Gate
Nichijou (when its done)
Hanasaku Iroha (when its done airing)

Did I miss anything? 

List keeps on growing >.>


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2011)

steins;gate is awesome. seriously.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone watch Blood C yet? I watched the first one finally and liked it quite well...


Finally on episode 20 of Fairy Tail


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Anyone watch Blood C yet? I watched the first one finally and liked it quite well...



seen the first 5 eps, seems a bit slow so far.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> seen the first 5 eps, seems a bit slow so far.



It picks up. So far after watching the 20, the flow of it seems fast with just maybe a min of "rehashing" of the episode prior. Which I like a lot. I've got maybe two fillers 19-20, but they told more of "back story" then something like bleach is famous for..

In all, if you can get past the "start" of the series, it is good. IMHO


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> It picks up. So far after watching the 20, the flow of it seems fast with just maybe a min of "rehashing" of the episode prior. Which I like a lot. I've got maybe two fillers 19-20, but they told more of "back story" then something like bleach is famous for..
> 
> In all, if you can get past the "start" of the series, it is good. IMHO



the group i was watching stopped at 5, recommendations for who has some good 720p subs?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 14, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> You sure have some balls watching that. LOL
> Oh and d.d.d. If you watch boku no pico, make sure that's nobody is around you



If you visit General Nonsense forums, you'll notice that d.d.d. is gay.

He also mentions there (even in a post here) that he watches yaoi, or BL.



de.das.dude said:


> and i knew something was wrong with entropy from the first.



LOLWUT? I'm not the one watching yaoi here, but you. I just knew you do, so I suggested that.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 14, 2011)

Go to Sankaku, there are embedded trailers seen in Comiket there.

Shakugan no Shana III, Shinryaku!? Ika Musume, Fate/Zero, Working!!, C3, Kyoukaisenjou no Horizon, Ben-To, Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai, K-ON! The Movie, Guilty Crown, Infinite Stratos OVA, Kimi to Boku, Persona 4 The Animation, Kill Me Baby, Boku ha Tomodachi ga Sukunai.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Slept at 5 am two nights in a row now since I've been watching Great Teacher Onizuka, it is such a great anime and its too bad there isn't an anime out yet for its sequel, just manga.

I've already got all the good action and fantasy anime nailed down but I am sorta wanting more mixed slice of life, comedy, drama and action genre . Can you guys recommend me any good ones from this site? http://www.anime-plus.com/ it is where I farm my anime


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2011)

GTO is an epic classic.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there really a second season of ika musume?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 14, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Is there really a second season of ika musume?



No, there isn't.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wile E said:


> GTO is an epic classic.



So true, I want mooooooore..  I read the manga sequel and tbqh I don't think its quite as good since it becomes way too cliche for me, I was hoping they'd continue on somehow with the characters from the first and second season of the anime, Yoshikawa Noburu and Urumi Kanzaki are my favorites in the series.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 14, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Is there really a second season of ika musume?



October release.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the group i was watching stopped at 5, recommendations for who has some good 720p subs?



Horrible SUBS have done it quite nice to my thoughts.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> October release.



Wow thanks fourstaff.
That's a great news


Ill wait for it and IS OVA.


Oh, and about Aya Hirano, screw her.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL you ignored my post which was the last post in the previous page.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 14, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Ill wait for it and IS OVA.



IS as in Infinite Stratos ? an OVA would be nice. But what I'd really like would be a Chrome Shelled Regios sequel.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL you ignored my post which was the last post in the previous page.


No I don't ignore your post, 
But I don't know how to multiquote on different pages, 
And I'm using the mobile version too.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 15, 2011)

hellsing ultimate ova 8 is out go find it


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 15, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> hellsing ultimate ova 8 is out go find it



I was dissapointed by it.
Redline is also out, find it and prepare to have your face melted off.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Hellsing ova 8 is out!
> 
> low quality but still out... lol.. Now, lets get the dang thing dubbed, and set out in the US!





OneMoar said:


> hellsing ultimate ova 8 is out go find it



A little slow to the punch.. 

j/k


Sacred Seven? What's the thoughts? I've seen the first two and I do like..


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 15, 2011)

Sacred Seven is horrid  drop it before it melts your brain


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone watched Carnival Phantasm fanservice yet? How is it?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 15, 2011)

Carnival phantasm is derived from type moon characters is it?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 15, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Carnival phantasm is derived from type moon characters is it?



Yes, 15min episodes of randomness or so I heard.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL gg also includes the ads at the start now.

The first few seconds of Ao no Exorcist ep 18 was an ad for some movie.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL gg also includes the ads at the start now.
> 
> The first few seconds of Ao no Exorcist ep 18 was an ad for some movie.



Honestly, I don't mind them adding ads at the start or the end, they are doing this for charity after all and watching ads is round about the easiest way I can support them.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Honestly, I don't mind them adding ads at the start or the end,



How about the ads at the middle then? You didn't mention them, so I guess you mind them. 



Oh yeah, gonna change my avatar now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> How about the ads at the middle then? You didn't mention them, so I guess you mind them.
> 
> Oh yeah, gonna change my avatar now.



Fancy you said that. Someone did a sub for Bakemonogatari with an orange juice advert in the middle. It was shocking at first (from both the inclusion of the advert, and the change of mood from dark and slow to something loud and fast), but I got used to it. Preferably at the end of the anime thx, not in the middle.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 15, 2011)

Never seen an anime with ad, 
Maybe just got lucky those days.
LOL


----------



## Shihab (Aug 15, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Oh yeah, gonna change my avatar now.



Love the new avi. Got a high res version ?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 15, 2011)

but gg arnt doing it to support anybody there doing it to troll you


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> but gg arnt doing it to support anybody there doing it to troll you



GG use indexes on their HD subs, so you can just whack the forward button on your keyboard/mouse and skip em.


----------



## phobias23 (Aug 16, 2011)

out of topic but.. any of you knows where i can buy anime figures not so expensive!! those ikkitousen figures at ebay at getting me crazy, and almost all cost over $100 heck. please help. my cousin lives in Miami Fl. and he can buy some figures for me and send them later.
please!!!!!!! ONEGAI!!!!


----------



## Frizz (Aug 16, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> out of topic but.. any of you knows where i can buy anime figures not so expensive!! those ikkitousen figures at ebay at getting me crazy, and almost all cost over $100 heck. please help. my cousin lives in Miami Fl. and he can buy some figures for me and send them later.
> please!!!!!!! ONEGAI!!!!



You could try searching for Japanese stores using google translate. I think those figurines are quite exclusive and built well and accurately so somehow I think spending a good amount of dollar on them is inevitable.

That said try www.jlist.com

It is where I buy my


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought some of my nendoroids collection at a local shop, 
Those things arent that expensive, 
I bought my azusa nakano nendoroid for 65USD, 

You can look at amazon.jp for some extensive list of figurines.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 16, 2011)

Anybody else check out the face melting goodness of Redline yet.
Can't tell you a single thing that happened even w/ the subs but I'll tel you it looked awesome.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Fancy you said that. Someone did a sub for Bakemonogatari with an orange juice advert in the middle. It was shocking at first (from both the inclusion of the advert, and the change of mood from dark and slow to something loud and fast), but I got used to it. Preferably at the end of the anime thx, not in the middle.



I take it it's a Fanta ad? 




Shihabyooo said:


> Love the new avi. Got a high res version ?



Go to konachan.com, type mawaru_penguindrum on the search box.




phobias23 said:


> out of topic but.. any of you knows where i can buy anime figures not so expensive!! those ikkitousen figures at ebay at getting me crazy, and almost all cost over $100 heck. please help. my cousin lives in Miami Fl. and he can buy some figures for me and send them later.
> please!!!!!!! ONEGAI!!!!



You can try http://www.play-asia.com/

PM me what you want there, I'll get commission if you use my personal links for their products.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 16, 2011)

/me bans play-asia off teh interwebz


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> You can try http://www.play-asia.com/
> 
> PM me what you want there, I'll get commission if you use my personal links for their products.



thats awfully close to spamming the forums...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thats awfully close to spamming the forums...



LOL I know.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 16, 2011)

just finished with CLANNAD,

what an anime.
great great story, with a very very nice end to it too.

it truly is a masterpiece from Key


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 17, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> slow to the race. now watch after story entire series pretty much had me balling my eyes out.



Maybe I should start watching it >.>

Katanagatari any good?


----------



## Shihab (Aug 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Katanagatari any good?



Watched the first episode. The story seemed promising, but it's the art that gets you hooked up. Think Bakemonogatari with less eyes and more colours.

Now that you've mentioned it, why did I stop at the first ep again ?


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Maybe I should start watching it >.>
> 
> Katanagatari any good?



Great!!
Insane fights with crazy styles, and if you thing the mc is strong, then you have to meet his sister, but there are many strong characters besides the mc, the fights re always different too, good music, animation hooks you...

I rated it a masterpiece, and that last episode...


----------



## phobias23 (Aug 18, 2011)

djisas said:


> Great!!
> Insane fights with crazy styles, and if you thing the mc is strong, then you have to meet his sister, but there are many strong characters besides the mc, the fights re always different too, good music, animation hooks you...
> 
> I rated it a masterpiece, and that last episode...


i just watched 10 eps, how many are out....


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2011)

12 i think


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 18, 2011)

katanagari is about what?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> katanagari is about what?



a swordsman who doesnt use swords, and people who have funny lookin faces.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 18, 2011)

thats weird, 
and swordmanship is not for me anyway.

:lol:


----------



## phobias23 (Aug 18, 2011)

if has or not a sword... katanagatari has much more as anime. its awesome!


----------



## djisas (Aug 18, 2011)

It even interesting how they decide to just skip one of the strongest fights to focus on another batshit insane character, if you watch you will understand what i mean...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 19, 2011)

From what I read, most key's work, written by jun maeda, have some comedy in it, but ends in a tragedy.
Am I right?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 19, 2011)

djisas said:


> It even interesting how they decide to just skip one of the strongest fights to focus on another batshit insane character, if you watch you will understand what i mean...



I saw that >.> Katanagatari is good. Worth watching if you don't mind the simplistic art and the long dialogues.


----------



## djisas (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyone still watching Blood C or wondering if it's worth it, let me just tell you that shit just got real, blood and slaughtering everywhere, almost like deadman or elfen lied, they arent afraid of killing about anyone in this show...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 19, 2011)

Blood C has been getting poor reviews in animedb and MyAnimeList, I am sceptical whether its worth watching or not.


----------



## djisas (Aug 19, 2011)

The first few episodes is all about crappy monster of the day and Saya bad singing, but episode 5 and specially 6 change everything, it just become gruesome with people getting killed left and right, and i cant spoil more than this, but people is raging, getting mad and shocked with the events in ep 6, not once but twice...


----------



## razaron (Aug 19, 2011)

By golly, this one-shot is brilliant.


----------



## djisas (Aug 19, 2011)

On a side note, penguindrum is simply fantastic, innovative and entertaining, anyone that missed it earlier, give it a shot...

Yuruyuri is surprisingly good, lighthearted and fun to watch, yuri and fanservice in this anime is nonexistent...

Mayochiki on the other hand is over 9000 in pervertedness...

Usagi drop is a nice watch, specially for younger audience or for watching with about anyone of any age or gender, you can successfully introduce people to anime with this one...  

Nº6 made a bold move and introduced what everyone knew would eventually happen but wished it never did, it certainly is interesting to watch...

Dantalian no shoka, is to dark, unexciting and lacks proper mystery, and as well a strong cast, at this pace it will live on Gosick's shadow for a while...

Kami sama no memochou is certainly refreshing and interesting to watch, it not your typical highschool comedy or even harem or any fan service for that matter...

Kami sama dolls is also going strong, with most of the past of the mc's revealed and their motivations, the anime now as a backstory for its setting and things can only get uglier soon...

Natsume Yuujinchou continues the good old tried formula that worked on the previous seasons, its good stuff...

Other sequel is Nurariyon no mago, a lot better than season 1, lots of strong new youkai and the need to train and get stronger (typical shounen just with a different setting and characters, good stuff nonetheless...)...

Nekogami Yaoyorozu, also a little different from what we are used to watch, interesting setting, good comedy and interesting characters, the interaction between all the Gods and Humans are the charm of the anime...

Ikoku Meiro no Croisée has only similarities in Victorian Romance Emma, and even then it a lot different, while the Emma is a good and more serious romance, Ikoku focus more on the cultural shock between France and Japan and the charm of such characters as Yune who came to study France and Alice who came to study "Yune" or to say Japan and Claude who is caught in the middle, very charming and good comedy...

If you like idol groups, ever heard about idolm@aster or find it somewhat interesting, then the anime is for you, if watching cute girls doing cute things isnt your taste, skip it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Anyone watch Blood C yet? I watched the first one finally and liked it quite well...
> 
> 
> Finally on episode 20 of Fairy Tail





djisas said:


> Anyone still watching Blood C or wondering if it's worth it, let me just tell you that shit just got real, blood and slaughtering everywhere, almost like deadman or elfen lied, they arent afraid of killing about anyone in this show...



I was... lol.. I think I'll download more.. Once I get my raid re set and going.


----------



## djisas (Aug 19, 2011)

What CS you really that behind on those two great shows??


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> It even interesting how they decide to just skip one of the strongest fights to focus on another batshit insane character, if you watch you will understand what i mean...



i just watched that episode actually.




djisas said:


> The first few episodes is all about crappy monster of the day and Saya bad singing, but episode 5 and specially 6 change everything, it just become gruesome with people getting killed left and right, and i cant spoil more than this, but people is raging, getting mad and shocked with the events in ep 6, not once but twice...



who's subbing it? every group i find stopped at ep 5


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> who's subbing it? every group i find stopped at ep 5



Underwater does, although not exactly that fast, they're high quality. They are also currently partnered with Commie for Nichijou and Hanasaku Iroha, and with UTW and TruePsyche for THE iDOLM@STER.

And yeah, Penguindrum is great.

Kamisama Dolls too is getting good now.

Nurarihyon has greatly improved as well.

Nekogami is a nice comedy.

I have YuruYuri on hold though (after 3 eps) because I'm already watching too many. 

I also started Morita-san wa Mukuchi, good, short (3min) eps.

Currently downloading Fairy Tail.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2011)

underwater stopped at 5


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone here watch the nonsense of life? (Nichijou)


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> underwater stopped at 5



They didn't.

"Name:	[Underwater] Blood-C - 06 (720p) [4FB68CFB].mkv
Date:	Aug 19 2011, 00:57 GMT"


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> They didn't.
> 
> "Name:	[Underwater] Blood-C - 06 (720p) [4FB68CFB].mkv
> Date:	Aug 19 2011, 00:57 GMT"



that came out less than 2 hours ago >.> it was not there when i posted my comment


----------



## razaron (Aug 20, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Anyone here watch the nonsense of life? (Nichijou)



Nichijou = Everyday life
And seeing the Reindeer Vs Principle death match animated was awesome.


----------



## djisas (Aug 20, 2011)

I watch nichijou, its a blast...
Blood c and peguin had a one week break, thats why ep 6 just came yesterday...

I forget, the best highschool comedy and the most interesting school system, Baka test where every day is a challenge...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 20, 2011)

4th season of Zero no Tsukaima coming out. I cannot explain this but somehow I am waiting for it >.>


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 4th season of Zero no Tsukaima coming out. I cannot explain this but somehow I am waiting for it >.>



I say yes and so


----------



## djisas (Aug 20, 2011)

After watching the other 3, sure why not, hope its bolder, more aggressive and makes full use of Louise's void magic...


----------



## Shihab (Aug 20, 2011)

I just hope that Osmond gets more screen time.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello all /wave.

I got into anime when I was a little un and caught some 3x3 eyes late night on Channel 4(in the uk) when it was a really good channel.  They usually showed anime at about 2-4 in the morning so I was a zombie in school on those nights.  My cousin was a huge anime fan and supplied me with some good stuff like Guyver, Akira, Golgo 13 (with its awesome 3d effects.....), Ghost in the Shell and loads of others I can't really remember just now. 

Anyway I'm looking for some anime recommendations and I thought this would be as good a place as any to ask.

Previous anime I've enjoyed:
3x3 Eyes
Cowboy Bebop
Ghost in the Shell SAC
Berserk
Patlabor movies
Black Lagoon
Death Note
-----------------------
Great Teacher Onizuka
Golden Boy
-----------------------
(^ love the comedy on these two.)

It is late and I'm a few beers down so I am struggling to remember stuff I've watched and enjoyed.

I really don't keep upto date with the latest series and usually go on recommendations of friends but they haven't recommended anything good in a while.  Watching One Piece at the moment but it is a little repetitive even if I am enjoying the story.

I really like the demon/horror anime, ideally would love something similar to the last few eps of Berserk.   Please refrain from suggesting horrible tentacley anime /bleugh.  If you know of anything let me know please.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that came out less than 2 hours ago >.> it was not there when i posted my comment



They had the sucky ones on Hulu Plus. Or at lease that's where I found episode 6 last week when I watched the first one.. I'll have to watch them tomorrow when I get home. I gotta first go threw hdd's and clean up the data.. 1 hdd of my raid is checking bad.. so gotta fix that some how..


Lebowski: pm me your favorite two anime/Manga and I'll add it to the list. That way, if I don't add it in a week you can hound me like cheesy did.. 

Welcome to the group Lebowski.


Mussels.. if you want. let's change back the title... I think that phase is over...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 21, 2011)

Lebowski said:


> Hello all /wave.
> 
> I got into anime when I was a little un and caught some 3x3 eyes late night on Channel 4(in the uk) when it was a really good channel.  They usually showed anime at about 2-4 in the morning so I was a zombie in school on those nights.  My cousin was a huge anime fan and supplied me with some good stuff like Guyver, Akira, Golgo 13 (with its awesome 3d effects.....), Ghost in the Shell and loads of others I can't really remember just now.
> 
> ...


Armitage III
Ninja Scroll(the movie)
Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Mussels.. if you want. let's change back the title... I think that phase is over...


----------



## djisas (Aug 21, 2011)

Lebowski said:


> Hello all /wave.
> 
> .....
> 
> I really like the demon/horror anime, ideally would love something similar to the last few eps of Berserk.   Please refrain from suggesting horrible tentacley anime /bleugh.  If you know of anything let me know please.



Welcome!!
You came to the right place...
And i will try to help you out, it happens that i already have a decent list with some of the best titles in varied genres, you take a look at it and judge by yourself...



Spoiler



List of anime recomendations by genre:
If you have any questions regarding any title just ask...


*Action:*
*Baccano*: Each of the stories in the series involves several unrelated plots intersecting and crossing each other as events spiral farther and farther out of control. Immortal alchemists, mafia operated speakeasies, and many other elements of pulp fiction mashed together for a world straight out of the movies.
Baccano is an awesome comedy that will never get boring, it has a huge but memorable cast, you will even remember the small villains when you finish the anime, but for the history stays an awesome comedy duo, Baccano has lots of action, lots of mafia business and lots of violence, but it never gets serious enough, not when those two are on screen messing with everyone...

*Black lagoon*: When Okajima Rokuro (aka Rock) visits Southeast Asia carrying a top secret disk, he is kidnapped by pirates riding in the torpedo boat, Black Lagoon. Although he thought he would be rescued soon, the company actually abandons him, and sends mercenaries to retrieve the secret disk. He narrowly escapes with his life, but has nowhere to go. He gives up his name and past, and resolves to live as a member of the Black Lagoon.
Heavy action with strong characters, a serious anime about modern pirates...

* Comedy: *
*A-Channel:*The story revolves around the everyday life of four high school girls: the flighty Run, the reckless Tooru, the timid Yuuko, and the level-headed Nagi. 
A very fun anime with a strong cast and great voice work, not much of a story but there's no need for one either way...

*Azumanga daioh*: Azumanga Daioh is about high school life through the eyes of six girls with unusual personalities: Chiyo (the 10-year-old genius), Osaka (the resident airhead), Sakaki (the shy one prone to cat bites), Tomo (the loose cannon), Yomi (the short-tempered one) and Kagura (the resident jock).
Azumanga is one of the best high school comedies ever made and its cast is very fun, this anime is already a classic...

*Clannad*:Set in a high school located in some Japanese town. Okazaki Tomoya is a third-year student who does not take his studies seriously. Always late for class, he is seen as a delinquent by the rest of his classmates who are busy preparing for their college entrance examinations. Needless to say, he does not have too many close friends either.
Tomoya does not seem not to mind either — until one day he meets a girl, Furukawa Nagisa, who is left alone without friends in the school because everybody she knew already graduated. "What a clumsy girl", he thinks at first. But he can not leave her alone and so, while helping her, he meets a few other girls from his school. Although he does not care much about them at first, he soon opens his heart to them as they get to know each other better. 
The first season is all about comedy and an harem of girls...

*Hyakko*: On their first day of high school shy Ayumi Nonomura and taciturn Tatsuki Iizuka become lost on the immense campus of Kamizono Academy. An irresistible force of nature named Torako Kageyama accompanied by her best friend Suzume Saotome appears in front of them. Led, sometimes pushed, by Torako, the girls and their classmates work through problems of school, home and adolescence.
More high quality High school comedy with a very sharp character design and quite unique as well, its comedy levels are quite good, a must watch...

*Ichigo Mashimaro*:Ichigo Mashimaro follows the life of Nobue Itoh, her younger sister Chika, and her friends. The basic premise of the show can be summed up in “cute girls do cute things in cute ways”, be it trying to quit smoking, going outside to play, celebrating a holiday, or doing school work.
If Azumanga Daioh left you longing for more sweet, off-kilter comedy, then you'll be glad to know that its successor has arrived. Although Strawberry Marshmallow features a younger cast of characters, the same oddball humor that made AzuDai a hit also permeates this series, with an added edge of sarcasm. They say that cute shows are all about brash, annoying antics and being as loud as possible, but this series proves that wrong. There is something uniquely appealing about Marshmallow's deadpan delivery, the way a joke creeps up from behind and suddenly strikes—like an unseen slap knocking a 12-year-old girl to the ground. That's the kind of gag that just doesn't happen anywhere else.

*Lovely Complex*:Risa Koizumi, taller than the average girl, and Atsushi Ootani, shorter than the average guy - their constant bickering and comical love-hate relationship is well-known throughout the school. They act similarly and love the same music, and their friendship is full of laughing, shouting at each other, and of course, lots of jokes about one another's height. But when Risa notices her feelings for Ootani growing, she's worried. She doesn't know if he can ever see her as more than a friend. With her friends rooting for her, she struggles to make him see how she feels about him, and that a romantic relationship between a tall girl and a short guy can work. Oblivious Ootani doesn't make things easy for her, but she stubbornly perseveres in her own unconventional way, determined for her feelings to get through to him, and finally be returned. If only she could do it without driving herself and everyone else crazy in the process...
An awesome comedy with a great comedy duo, but also a very good romance anime...

*Lucky Star*: Lucky star is an awesome comedy, buts its parodies and other anime heavy influences makes it an hard watch for anyone that isnt an otaku yet, but for veterans, its simply hilarious to watch...

*Maria Holic*:The story centers on a sophomore named Kanako who enrolls in all-girls school because she has a phobia of men and wants to find her destined yuri partner. She meets a captivating freshman named Mariya who fits her criteria — except her seemingly ideal mate happens to be a cross-dressing sadistic boy.

*Pani Poni Dash*: So you think you're ready for a new take on high school silliness. But are you ready for one that goes at maximum speed, assaulting the eyes and the ears and the mind with all manner of madcap humor? Pani Poni Dash! may be a retread of familiar themes, but it attacks those themes with such energy and uniqueness that there's no mistaking it for any other classroom comedy. Watch it once just to see what happens, watch it again to catch all the in-jokes, watch it as many times as you need to see comedy pushed to its technical limits. And it might just make you think twice about vending machines that dispense warm drinks.

*School rumble*: Tsukamoto Tenma is always chasing after the rather unusual Karasuma Ooji, to no avail. Her over-the-top methods don't even seem to register, but she keeps trying. Harima Kenji, the class rebel, is desperately trying to confess his feelings to Tenma, also with no luck. It's a comedy love-triangle, with humour that comes in from left field!
If there's something that might be even better than azumanga it is school rumble, and everyone looking for a good comedy should watch it, it even has some bits of romance here and there...

*Cyberpunk*: Cyberpunk focuses on computers or information technology, usually coupled with some degree of breakdown in social order. The plot often centers on a conflict among hackers, artificial intelligences, and mega corporations, tending to be set within a near-future dystopia Earth. 

*Armitage III*: Ross Sylibus is a Chicago cop, who lost his partner in a battle with a cyborg. He has just been transferred to Mars as an expert on androids, but before he has even left the spaceport he spots a group of suspicious people, who turn out to be a madman with cyborg bodyguards. With the help of his soon-to-be partner waiting in the terminal, Naomi Armitage, he stops the cyborgs, but their leader escapes.

The plot thickens when they find out that the group was carrying the body of a android, a very popular country singer, impersonating a human. At the MPD office, Ross and Armitage are paired up in the investigation of this unusual crime. As it turns out, someone is murdering androids — the rare and illegal Third Types, nearly indistinguishable from humans — who have been living undetected as humans.
Ross is already uncomfortable with the investigation, and when he finds out that Armitage herself is a Third, he does not know what to make of the situation. Matters are further complicated when he is severely injured in a confrontation with the android assassin, and has to have large parts of his own body replaced with cybernetics.
All the while, the threat of war with Earth looms overhead, and these crimes appear to be related somehow. Armitage becomes a wanted android, and Ross must choose between her and his prejudices. 
The plot is complicated enough to engross viewers, yet flexible enough to drive the series forward at a fast pace. The dreary mood of the series is interchanged at times with sparks of hope that are portrayed convincingly through the talents of the voice actors.

*Desert Punk:*In the future, Japan is a wasteland. In the Great Kantou Desert, scattered humans eke out a living in the hot sand. Among them, a short-statured man they call Sunabouzu makes a living as a bounty hunter. Like a demon of the sand, he seems unbeatable. Yet, like all men, he has a particular weakness for the opposite sex... 
You're in for a good laugh watching this...

*Ergo Proxy*: The cocoon-like city of Romdo was meant to be a sealed-off utopian city where humans and androids (‘autoreivs’) would co-exist in peace under total government control… of course, these things rarely work out, so in execution, Romdo is a dark, depressing sort of place. While investigating a strange series of murders, Intelligence Bureau detective Re-l Mayer gets an enigmatic (and creepy) warning that something is “awakening”… and then she's visited by a bizarre-looking android beast, who defends her from another, equally bizarre-looking android beast. Something stinks in the city of Romdo!
Ergo Proxy is the latest in a long tradition of twisty, dark, violent dramas like Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Blame!, and it's a fine addition to the genre. Beautifully animated and strikingly mature, Ergo Proxy is a top-shelf title that any high-minded sci-fi fan (or anyone into gothic mystery titles like Witch Hunter Robin) will probably enjoy.
Ergo Proxy certainly isn't for everyone. It's a dark, brooding, slowly-paced sci-fi mystery with philosophical underpinnings; this is unquestionably an adult anime. People expecting nonstop robot fights will be disappointed, as will anyone who isn't patient enough to stick with the storyline. Overall, though, this is a mature, engrossing series; it's a nice break from the piles and piles of harem comedies and dating-sim shows the medium has become inundated with.

*Ghost in the Shell*: In the year 2029, the world is made borderless by the net; augmented humans live in virtual environments, watched over by law enforcement that is able to download themselves into super-powered, crime busting mecha.
The ultimate secret agent of the future is not human, has no physical body and can freely travel the information highways of the world, hacking and manipulating whatever and whenever required. 
Ghost in the Shell is a long list of movies and 2 tv series totaling 52 episodes, it is without question a MASTERPIECE, anyone and everyone should be watching this and even read the manga whenever possible...

*Real Drive*: The story takes place in 2061, 50 years after humanity developed the "Net society" that depended on information networks despite their security issues. To improve security, a new network called Meta Real Network — or "Metal" for short — was developed. People's personal memories are reduced to information and placed within "protected virtual stand-alone organic cyber enclaves" called bubble shells online. The result was a virtual "explosion" of creative freedom as people felt safe enough to explore instincts and desires on Metal that they would not otherwise explore in real life. This "friction" between the Metal's alluring lack of restrictions and rules-bound reality led to trouble and incidents that investigators known as "cyber divers" must handle. Masamichi Haru is one such cyber diver. 
This is a Production I.G an Masamune Shirow's production, it is a very unique anime in many aspects and it is very interesting to watch...

*Serial Experiments Lain*: The first episode opens with the mysterious suicide of a high-school girl, Chisa Yomoda. Chisa-chan was a classmate of Lain Iwakura, a quiet, 14-year-old high-school girl. One of the other girls in the class has been receiving e-mail messages from Chisa-chan, and Lain discovers she also has mail from Chisa-chan. In the mail she explains to Lain that she just abandoned her flesh. She assures Lain that she still is alive in the 'wired' world. After getting a new 'navi' and adding a 'psyche' circuit, Lain spends more and more time in the wired. It seems that Lain has at least 2 personalities, and Lain's first personality is changing even now. Who is Lain? Who are the 'knights'? Can the wired influence the real world with a prophecy? Is the real world nothing but a hologram of the information in the wired? 
Lain is definitely not for everyone. It's very eccentric but it certainly has a point and it's accomplished in a rather interesting way if you don't mind watching very cerebral anime. There's little to no action, no comedy, no nothing, except some very serious thought provoking drama. It's bizarre enough to make you watch it at least twice. Check it out. 
LAIN is one of Yoshitoshi ABe's masterpieces...

*Texhnolyze*: Lukuss is a forsaken City where despair and violence is widespread. Its sole purpose of existence is mining rafia, a rare material that connects the human body, a necessity to texhnolyzation - manufacturing mechanical limbs.
There lives Ichise, a boy who carves his life in gamble boxing to live, Ran, a girl who sees the near future and Oonishi Kyogo, the leader of Organo who can hear the "Voice of the Town".
Lukuss is governed by force by Organo, a battle equipped working class organization. An opposing anti-tehnolyze force is the Citizen Salvation Alliance led by Kalis Makimata. There also exists a gang of texhnolyzed youths proclaiming freedom called Racan. Out of the city live the people of Gabe, a subterranean spiritual community following the words of The Seer.
The town symbol Obelisk silently watches the delicate balance of Lukuss, for chaos is about to unfold. 
It's a waste of time to recommend this series to “fans of (insert anime series here)” because there literally isn't anything else like it out there on the market right now. This is a radical departure even for Abe, who specializes in unorthodox anime storytelling. It almost belongs more in the foreign film section than with the rest of the anime on the shelf; it's that different. If you're looking for something new or are interested in expanding your horizons, this is a definite purchase for you. It's as close to art as anime gets while still being captivating. 

*Drama:*
*Air*: * Based on an adult visual novel game for the PC by Visual Art's/Key.
Kunisaki Yukito is a traveller, ever seeking the girl in the sky from a legend passed down in his family. His journey takes him to a small seaside town, where he meets Misuzu, a girl who seems eager to become his friend. A story spanning a thousand years begins to unfold against the background of their peculiar relationship.
Air is one of the saddest anime ever made, and is one of Key's Masterpieces along with Kanon...

*Clannad after story*: Events in After Story take place immediately after the end of the first part, but extends into the next ten years, where Tomoya and Nagisa live together as a family. 
Half The same good comedy seen in the first season, half serious slice of life, Clannad is a tragedy, so if you watch it, prepare to feel very sad, but its is still one of the best in the genre...

*Ef a tale of memories and melodies*: Like Clannad, Ef is simply one of the best tales ever told, spiced with some drama, a little of tragedy and lots of romance...

*Hourou Musuko:*
Nitori Shuuichi is a boy who wants to become a girl. He transfers to a new elementary school, and there, meets Takatsuki Yoshino, a tall and attractive young girl. Coincidentally, Yoshino also dreams of becoming the opposite sex. She lets Shuuichi in on a secret that she cross dresses from time to time and visits places far from home. Due to the fact that they share the same secret, they become close. The two are now in middle school. In the midst of a crowd full of new people, the two search for their own paths; all the while facing the troubles and concerns that come along with puberty. 
This is a beautiful story, maybe unique in its presentation and in touching sensible themes of society...

*Kanon*:One snowy winter's day...
I sit on a bench near the station, waiting to meet my cousin Nayuki Minase; it's been seven years since I last saw her.
This place is far from the town where I was born and lived until yesterday.
This is where Nayuki lives with her mother, who has offered to take me in, now that I am forced to move so suddenly.
And this is the town in which my faintest, cloudiest childhood memories are set...
A young man, Yuuichi Aizawa, gets off a train and leaves the station as he enters a town that is blanketed by snow. He left the area seven years ago and has now returned to his memories that he left behind. Although his past is blurry in his mind, the girls that still remember him and that he had relationships begin to help him remember. While this happens, the bad memories of his past also begin to come back, and will eventually haunt him. 
Kanon is a drama anime, there are many fun moments, sad moments, there are many mysteries and many characters hold a secret, and there's also romance like in any good drama anime...
Kanon is another of Key's Masterpieces, and while AIR is a warm summer anime, Kanon is cold winter anime, Kanon was also made before and after AIR, there are 2 versions of the same story one from 2002 and the other from 2006, for those who watched both, its hard to tell winch is better...

*Kimi ga Nozomu Eien*: Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is the story of Haruka Suzumiya, Takayuki Narumi and Mitsuki Hayase, the tragedy that will happen in the future and the drama the characters will have to live after the tragedy…
This is probably the title that better defines drama and tragedy on anime, before Clannad it was the best in the genre, but now it shares that place...
If u are just starting to watch this anime, prepare for a rollercoaster of emotions, once you start watching it you are part of the cast, it feels like you are there sharing those moments with them.

*True tears*: Shinichiro is a student living in what would be a dream come true for most high school boys, but for him is mostly a frustration. A well liked girl in school named Hiromi has lived in his house for a year along with his family. Her father was a close friend of the family, and when he died they immediately took her in. She is popular and well liked, always smiles, is talented in sports- but Shinichiro knows there must be tears inside her. Having an artistic tendency, he makes watercolours of her and thinks about wishing to ease her tears. Yet he cannot bring up the nerve to talk to her even in his own home. She, too, is quiet and withdrawn in their house, quite unlike at school. Shinichiro is also distracted by teasing from his friend Nobuse for watching Hiromi from afar, a curse of bad luck from a strange girl named Noe, and being forced to perform Muhiga dancing. By helping Noe he hopes to ease his own problems, yet he seems to have difficulty helping himself.
While true tears might not be as good as the ones above but its very close, it tels a little different story...
True tears tells the story of a boy and the three women that love him and while he loves all three differently, he will have to chose only one...
How can we not be sad whit all that is going on in this small town??

*Fantasy:*
*Claymore*: Long ago, Youma, shape changing demons, took human form to live in disguise in human towns, feeding on them in secret.
A secret, nameless society has discovered a way of implanting Youma flesh into humans to create hybrids powerful enough to defeat the Youma. A hybrid's standard abilities include faster healing, limited shape modification, the ability to detect Youma and other hybrids, and overall enhanced physical prowess allowing them to wield massive claymores, for which they are named: Claymores. For reasons not divulged, only women are selected to be Claymores. They are often chosen for implantation after being the sole survivors of a family attacked by a Youma; this ensures their loyalty and willingness to endure the painful hybridization process.
The society sends Claymores to towns that can afford their fees to kill Youma. The society is often strict and harsh; Claymores who break the rules risk being hunted down by their fellow warriors.
The story of Claymore follows the adventures of the beautiful warrior Claire, who fights demons while struggling to hold on to her own humanity. 

*Kemono no Souja Erin*: Kemono no Souja Erin is about a young woman who is drawn into a war between kingdoms.
10-year-old Erin is a young girl who lives with her mother in the Tai Koh Region in the small Village of Ake. She has a big love for animals, especially the Touda, dragon-like creatures used in the war.
Her mother Soyon was originally of the Mist People, an ancient clan who have members with green hair and eyes, and is rumored to follow in the ancient ways, practice magic, and hide in the mist. But despite her genealogy, they stay in the village because Erin's late father was the son of the village chief and Soyon is the head Touda doctor.
One day however a tragedy happens which changes Erin's life forever. 
One way of describing this Story is simply calling it an Epic Masterpiece...
Erin is a story that will please both children and adults...

*Mushishi*: They are neither plants nor animals. They differ from other forms of life such as micro-organisms and fungi. Instead they resemble the primeval body of life and are generally known as "Mushi". Their existence and appearance are unknown to many and only a limited number of humans are aware of them. Ginko is a "Mushi-shi", who travels around to investigate and find out more about the "Mushi". In the process, he also lends a helping hand to people who face problems with supernatural occurrences which may be related to the "Mushi".
At once deeply human and utterly alien, mystical and earthily secular, Mushi-Shi beckons us—like the closing of second eyelids—to look at the world with new eyes, to go out and revel in the wonder of an eroded stone or the fractal veins of a leaf. It's enough to bring out the hippie in even the most hardened anime veteran. Images—a tidal wave of mushi pouring from girl's empty eye-sockets, a golden summer sky aswarm with flocks of feathery mushi—will haunt the mind's eye; emotions—the tender joy of another's company, the aching pain of loss—will linger in the heart. But the greatest achievement of all is to change, however briefly, our perception of the world around us. It's an end many strive for but few achieve, and Mushi-Shi does so without once allowing the effort to strain its calm, measured rhythm.

*Shakugan no Shana*: Sakai Yuuji was a normal student, but one day his normal life was gone. He was assaulted by a monster, Guze no Tomogara.It was a monster which came from another world, and was able to turn humans into light for him to eat. It was a girl with burning hair and red eyes (shakugan = flaming eyes) that saved him, while he was too surprised to move. Then, that girl said to him You don't exist anymore...

*Horror/suspense/mystery*: *Bakemonogatari*:Bakemonogatari centres on Araragi Koyomi, a third year high school student who is almost human again after briefly becoming a vampire. One day, a classmate named Senjougahara Hitagi, who infamously never talks to anyone, falls down the stairs into Koyomi's arms. He discovers that Hitagi weighs next to nothing, in defiance of physics. After being threatened by her, Koyomi offers her help, and introduces her to Oshino Meme, a middle-aged homeless man who helped him stop being a vampire.
Info: In each chapter of the series, he encounters a different heroine, each involved with a different "apparition". The events of the previous chapters play an important role in the subsequent ones. The series primarily focuses on conversations between characters; it contains a fair number of parodies of other series, as well as Nisio Ishin's trademark wordplay and meta-humour.
Bakemonogatari is the previous Shaft masterpiece and the most sold ever TV anime for each disk release, it broke all records with each BD, only Shaft new work is proving to be more popular...

*Blood: The Last Vampire*:At the Yokota Base in Japan, a nervous American military is on the brink of the Vietnam War. But a greater threat exists within the walls of the heavily-guarded compound: Vampires. A team of top-secret undercover agents learns of these blood-sucking fiends, and dispatches the mysterious Saya to hunt down and destroy them. This beautiful yet dangerous vampire slayer must use her extraordinary abilities and lethal Japanese sword to save the humans from the vampires who fear no sunlight.

*Boogiepop Phantom*:A scream in the night, and in that instant the world changed ... or at least, it appeared to.
The story evolves around a creature called Boogiepop. Boogiepop, also called 'death', hangs out in the city, and whenever you encounter it, she'll take you with her.
Nagi Kirima, a highschool student, seems to be fighting Boogiepop - or at least, she tries to. But then there are disappearances everywhere, and strange happenings occur. And nobody sees the link between them.
In a mixture of chaos and thrilling horror Nagi tries to find out what happened ... and why it still hasn't happened to her. 
Despite the fact that Lain  and Boogiepop were created by two entirely different groups of people, they share so many similarities in the way they come across that the comparison between the two is inevitable. Quite simply, everything that Lain is, Boogiepop is more. Lain is weird, Boogiepop is absolutely eerie, Lain is confusing, Boogiepop can cause serious headaches, and while Lain had some of the best sound ever in an Anime, Boogiepop makes the best use of sound effects to be ever heard in an Anime. So then, whatever Lain is, Boogiepop is more, but is Boogiepop any good? It all depends on the viewer.

*Demon Prince Enma*: Humans believe that they have forever banished the monsters of old along with the night, pushed back into the far reaches by the shining brilliance of the city. But in the absence of real shadows, monsters have simply moved into other shadows. They lurk, not in the blackness of night, but in the darkness of human hearts. Enma, a fire-wielding demon, roams the earth exploring these internal shadows. For it is his job, along with his childhood companion, snow-woman Yuki, to ferret out the monsters who have escaped Hell and either send them back or burn them to ashes with its flames. Murderous dolls or viscious blood-suckers, as Enma gets closer to the demons and the humans possessed by them, others in the city—a police officer and a lady reporter—grow closer to him, and to the truth of his Hell-born mission.
Review :
Throw together veteran creator Go Nagai and Elfen Lied director Mamoru Kanbe, and what do you get? For lack of a better example, you get Demon Prince Enma; a solid horror OVA that does interesting things with both, without redefining either.

*Elfen Lied*: A monster in the form of a naked red-haired girl breaks free from her cell and wreaks bloody havoc before escaping outside. The next day a pair of college-aged cousins discovers the girl on the beach – but now she's a simpleton lacking any means of communication. Unaware of what she is and not knowing what else to do with her, Yuka and Kohta take the girl they call Nyu (because that's all she can say) home, clothe her, look after her, and even try to protect her when police and armed special forces troops come looking for her. Though Nyu seems harmless enough, the serial killer personality within her still lurks within, occasionally taking control when threats arise. Are Yuka and Kohta safe from her? Is anyone?
Elfen Lied is an impact title, one of those rare anime which makes such a strong impression that it will, for better or worse, linger in your mind long after you've first seen it. The intensity of the graphic content may make it too extreme for even some mature viewers, but it's a title which should be on the shelf of any otaku  with a high tolerance for graphic violence.

*Ghost Hunt*: Telling ghost stories is a favorite past time of Mai Taniyama and her friends--that is, until she meets 17 year-old Kazuya Shibuya, the man sent by Shibuya Psychic Research Center to investigate paranormal activity at a supposedly haunted school. When Mai gets caught in a dangerous situation, she is rescued by Kazuya's assistant. Saving her lands the assistant incapacitated, and Kazuya demands that Mai become his assistant, instead...
Ghost Hunt is probably the best Ghost anime ever made, while it isn't as bloody as elfen lied or violent like higurashi, it certainly has it's charm and it imposes fear on the viewer psychologically, maintaining an high tension most of the time when dealing with the occult and its denizens...

*Gpsick:*Gosick takes place in 1924 in a small, made-up European country of Saubure. The story centres on Kujou Kazuya, the third son of a Japanese Imperial soldier, who is a transfer student to St. Marguerite Academy, where urban legends and horror stories are all the rage. There he meets Victorique, a mysterious yet beautiful and brilliant girl who never comes to class and spends her days reading the entire content of the library or solving mysteries that even detectives can't solve. The series mostly focuses on Kazuya and Victorique getting involved in different mystery cases and their struggle to solve them, at the same time forming important bonds with different people.
Fantastic story, hard to find better, fantastic characters, the main character is very strong, and her voice actress did a fantastic job...

*Higurashi no Naku Koro ni* :Maebara Keiichi, a young teenager, has recently moved from the city to the rural village of Hinamizawa  with his family. He is adjusting quite well to his new life, making friends at the small school, playing games, passing time in relative happiness, when suddenly a gruesome murder occurs...
A mystery begins to unravel — tracing back to happenings five years ago. As Keiichi learns more about these strange events, he wonders if he will be able to face the truth behind all of this.
Within the first few seconds of the first episode it will become quite clear that this is something well departed from a pleasant little moe fest, despite the way the rest of that first episode plays out. No, this is a case of moe meets murder, one that unnerves and disturbs much more with its violence and wickedness than with any sexual connotations, one where a perfectly cute-looking girl can turn into a perfectly menacing creature with startling swiftness. Its beginning, the way it transposes cute and evil (with its accompanying bloody violence), and how it bounces back and forth between its thoroughly innocent and grippingly dark content invites comparisons to Elfen Lied, but whereas the latter was a very visceral tale, When They Cry concentrates much more on mystery and psychological effects. 

*Kakurenbo*:There is a street where no one lives, where ghostly lights flicker in the shadows. It is whispered that children who play hide-and-seek there after dark are kidnapped by demons…and disappear forever. Tonight, a boy named Hikora joins the game in search of his missing sister. Eight children gather. The street lamps flare though no one is there to light them. The game... and the terror... are about to begin! 
A very interesting short movie worth watching by everyone...

*Le portrait de petite Cosette*:Cossette, a pretty young blond girl, was murdered in 18th century France by Marcelo, a painter who had fallen in love with her while producing numerous portraits of her. For more than 250 years her spirit lingers in a glass, waiting for a person who would be able to see and fall in love with her, thus providing an avenue for her freedom. Though she is reluctant to take the drastic actions necessary to gain her freedom, since it would mean the suffering and death of one who loves her, she sees her opportunity in Eiri, an antique shop employee who not only can see her but quickly becomes obsessed with her. The spirits of the objects which belonged to Cossette in life sense in Eiri the reborn spirit of Marcelo, however, and respond with great anger, threatening Eiri’s well-being. Can Eiri survive the curse of her objects and find a way to be with Cossette, or will his friends succeed in calling him back from the dream realm into which he is slipping? Does Cossette herself value her freedom enough that she is willing to allow Eiri’s suffering to happen? 
Le Portrait de Petite Cossette is, ultimately, an artsy, stylish supernatural horror story about love and obsession. Its dramatic visuals, exceptional artistry, and sumptuous musical scoring make watching it quite an experience, and the story isn't half bad, either. It is very intensely graphic, so it is not a series for younger viewers or the faint at heart. If Goth-Loli appeals to you, you're a fan of inventive artistry, or you're looking for something quite different in the realm of supernatural tales, then this title is definitely worth a look.

*Madoka*: After experiencing a bizarre dream, Madoka Kaname, a kind 14-year old girl, encounters a magical creature named Kyube. Madoka and her friend Sayaka Miki are offered the opportunity of gaining magical powers if they agree to make a contract with the strange little being. He will also grant them one wish, but in exchange they shall risk their lives by accepting the responsibility of fighting witches. Invisible to human eyes, witches are catalysts of despair in the areas they inhabit. An ally of Kyube, a magical girl named Mami Tomoe, befriends and encourages the two girls to accept the contract. For an unknown reason, another magical girl named Homura Akemi is determined to prevent Madoka from accepting the deal. Shaft Latest masterpiece and most popular anime of 2011, nothing is what it seems...

*Shiki*: Sotobamura is a small village with around 1300 inhabitants. It is a village which is connected to not even a single highway. An isolated village in which old customs, such as the burial of the dead, are still practised.
One day, the corpses of 3 people are found. Although Ozaki Toshio, the village's lone doctor, feels uncertain, he treats the deaths as normal occurrences. However, in the days following, the villagers die one after the other.
Is this mere coincidence, an epidemic, or something else entirely?
Shiki is one of the best horror anime in recent time, competing with the likes of Elfen Lied or Higurashi, the animation is superb and the music is just perfect for the mood...
Even when nothing is going on, there is a lot of tension, we cant see it but it can be felt... 

*Romance*

*Aoi Hana*:Fumi and Akira were close childhood friends until Fumi had to move away. Ten years after losing touch with each other, the two girls meet again as high school freshmen. The two struggle to reconnect after so much has changed, and both deal with the trials and tribulations of high school — sometimes independently and sometimes with each other's help. 
Aoi Hana  was a peaceful story colored in a sweet light color, like sweet blue flowers...
Aoi hana is a very light romance, it doesnt have much comedy but it doesnt have much drama either and there isnt a tragedy in the end that will make you cry, nor is this an harem, instead its a story that develops slowly and without many surprises but that along with an all likable cast is what makes it enjoyable to watch... 

*Chobits*:In the near future, personal computers take the form of attractive female androids, called Persocons.
Motosuwa Hideki is a poor student who failed his entrance exams to get into college. So, Hideki is forced to move to the city, get a job, and attend cram school in hopes of passing the next college entrance exam. He would of course also like to own a Persocon, but is way too poor to afford one.
One day, while returning home, he finds a Persocon in a trash heap. However, his new find does not seem to be like the others he has heard about. She does not seem to have an operating system at all, and only says "Chii". As Hideki learns more about his Persocon (aptly named Chii), he finds out that she is not of any known type, and is most likely some sort of home-made model. He also learns of a urban legend — the Chobits — Persocons with the ability to think for themselves, instead of just running complex programs.
Find out what happens between Hideki and his new Persocon, as she learns more about her environment, people, and life.
Chobits proves to be another gem from the creative talent at CLAMP. Focusing on a simple tale of boy meets robot girl, CLAMP  has created a charming tale of relationships that is actually deeper than a quick glance will show. The animation, character designs, music, and either voice casts combine to create a strong show that all fans of the romantic comedy genre can enjoy. Chobits  is sure to be one of the top hits for this year.

*Emma: A Victorian Romance*: At the tail end of the 19th century, in merry old London, a young maid named Emma meets the heir apparent of a bourgeois family on the steps of her master's house. Her master, aging ex-governess Mrs. Stownar, was once young William Jones' tutor, and when he reluctantly comes to visit the testy old lady, he is surprised to be instantly smitten by her lovely maid. Emma, equally smitten, spends their courtship in quiet bliss, only to run smack into the impenetrable social divide between her and his upwardly-mobile family. William's father is determined to marry his eldest son into the nobility—the opportunity for which arises when Eleanor, the naive daughter of a viscount, falls for William. With such an eminently eligible lady at his disposal, no one approves of William's association with “the help,” with the possible exception of Mrs. Stownar and his best friend and rival for Emma's affection, the free-spirited Prince Hakim of India.
Emma, is a great historical anime set on England and at the same time, it is a very good romance story with great characters...

*Hatsukoi Limited*:Being an adolescent girl is just one problem after another. Middle-schooler Arihara Ayumi receives a note from a high-schooler, a very large and intimidating boy, Zaitsu Misao, asking her out. Frightened and intrigued, she doesn't know what to do!
This has been described as a series of vignettes in the everyday lives of a junior high school girl named Ayumi and seven other junior high and high school girls, as they fall in and out of love and deal with girl issues. Authored by Mizuki Kawashita, (who also created the story for Ichigo 100%,) this manga series appeared in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine. 
This good romance anime, is also a lot of fun to watch...

*Koi Kaze*: Koshiro, a professional wedding consultant, has recently been dumped by his girlfriend when he crosses paths with a cute high school girl. Though inappropriate due to their age difference (he's 27, she's 15), he winds up on what passes for a date with her, where he ultimately displays more of his feelings than he had intended. The awkwardness of the situation is heightened tenfold when the two discover that she, Nanoka, is the little sister that Koshiro hasn't seen in more than a decade – and she's moving in with him and his divorced father in order to attend high school! Never a man comfortable with his emotions, Koshiro must struggle to sort out feelings that just won't go away even in light of their status as siblings. And how does Nanoka feel about Koshiro? Could it be that she, too, has feelings for him as well, feelings that transcend their familial status, even despite Koshiro's moody nature?
I have never watched this anime, although i watched one or two episodes, but i can tell this is one of the best romance anime done up to that date...

*Saishuuheiki Kanojo:The last love song on this little planet*: Shuuji and Chise are third year student at a high school in Hokkaido. The shy Chise is finally confessing to Shuuji, and finally two of them are starting to exchange diary awkwardly. One day, Shuuji tried to escape from a sudden enemy air raid on Sapporo. While desperately escaping from the air raid, Shuuji saw a scene that he could not forget for his life. He saw Chise, with a huge weapon looking as if it was part of her hand, shooting the enemy fighters down one by one. Apparently, Chise is the ultimate weapon with destructive power which is important for the war. 
While Saikano might look like your average romance anime, it is as much tragedy as is a good romance, Saikano is a challenging and emotionally wrenching series... Dont let a couple episodes fool you, if you stick to the end you will see by yourself...

*Saiunkoku Monogatar*: Shurei is the plucky, level-headed daughter of an impoverished aristocrat in a Chinese-influenced medieval country called Saiunkoku. Her father, a glorified librarian, works at the royal palace and one day is visited by Advisor Sho, an elderly high mucky-muck with a proposition for Shurei. The scent of gold instantly clouds her poverty-stricken mind, leading her to a privileged position...as the king's consort. Her assignment is to get the no-good layabout young ruler of the nation on his feet and ruling like he should be. She goes at it with gusto, only to find a gentle, rather shy young man instead of a spoiled, debauched autocrat. They hit it off well, and King Ryuki, moved by her strength and passion, soon takes a more active role in governance. That's only the beginning though. It seems everyone—her attractive steward Seiran, her easygoing father, and especially Ryuki himself—has secrets, and the palace isn't nearly so safe a place as it first appears.
Saiunkoku is an interesting and very beautiful story with many great characters and adventures in the country of saiunkoku...

*Tokyo Marble Chocolate*: The story revolves around a love story told from the point of view of two young lovers, respectively; that of the young woman named Chizuru, and that of the young man called Yudai.

The first episode is seen through Chizuru's eyes, and is inspired by Seamo's song Mata Aimasyou ("See You Again"), describing the mixed feelings just before the anticipated separation from the loved one. The second episode follows the story from Yudai's perspective, and is inspired by Sukimaswitch's song Zenryoku Syounen ("Full Powered Boy"), that portrays a young boy who opens up his defensive shell, to finally embrace the future. 
With only 2 episodes, this makes a perfect quick watch for anyone anytime anywhere, you dont need to worry about kids, they will love the little mule, show it to your loved one, show it everyone, im sure they will love the story...

*White Album*: Tōya Fuji, a college student is dating a rising idol singer named Yuki Morikawa. There are numerous challenges to the couple's relationship from the other people at Fuji's college, Morikawa's work, and elsewhere.
This might be an hard watch for some, but it is a very mature romance, and it is a story that rolls on the world of music, it's setting is the eighties and it's got lots of style...


 Sources used: ANIDB and ANN and me


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 21, 2011)

Hellsing OVA 8 come out recently waited it for 1y8months but still theres more to come next year.something worth a wait for me. FOr now just watching Lovely Complex and will start 
Steins Gate hope it will be good anime.


----------



## djisas (Aug 21, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Hellsing OVA 8 come out recently waited it for 1y8months but still theres more to come next year.something worth a wait for me. FOr now just watching Lovely Complex and will start
> Steins Gate hope it will be good anime.



Steins gate is fantastic, strong cast very good story and realistic time travel theme...
Lovecom (as lovely complex is called too) is a great comedy, a little shoujo for someone not used to shoujo but still quite good...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 21, 2011)

djisas said:


> Steins gate is fantastic, strong cast very good story and realistic time travel theme...
> Lovecom (as lovely complex is called too) is a great comedy, a little shoujo for someone not used to shoujo but still quite good...



ye i like lovecom is a good anime funny romantic similar to peach princess.Havent started to watch Steins gate but according to screenshots looks very beautiful anime stylish hopefully will like it. Have'nt got many time to watch anime lately so trying to do it after work or weekends when wife is busy


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2011)

djisas said:


> What CS you really that behind on those two great shows??



lol.. Yep.. Work and the little Ms makes it to where Anime is my 4th thing...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm holding baka test, its just too hilarious to watch, I have to marathon it from the start until the end


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw when I was at movie stop yesterday they had Gantz "Live action" is coming out on dvd/blu-ray pretty soon. Can't remember quite when.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 21, 2011)

I've seen it too, I think mid september if I'm not mistaken,


----------



## djisas (Aug 22, 2011)

I accidentally found out something called Carnival Phantasm today, actually i found some images a couple days ago, but didnt pay much attention, but when i knew it was Type Moon doing (kinda obvious though...) i got it right away and latter watched it...

Well, this parody is a blast, a riot, best comedy of the year...
Bonus points if you watched Fate stay night, tsukihime and possibly kara no kyoukai, you will be at home watching it...

http://youtu.be/BE4xAHkKols


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 22, 2011)

My friend was eager to watch carnival phantasm, I better go tell her right away,

Is it good?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 22, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> My friend was eager to watch carnival phantasm, I better go tell her right away,
> 
> Is it good?



According to ratings, if you are a fan of T-M then its a must watch, otherwise no need to be so eager. I also want to know how good it is.


----------



## djisas (Aug 22, 2011)

Its a lot of fun, just watched the first one that got subbed, it seems every month there's a bd with 4 15m episodes, UTW's working on it, heres a quote from their site: 


> You can probably expect a Carnival Phantasm release once every few days, depending on our schedules. I will end by saying, though, that the second episode is the stuff of legends.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 22, 2011)

djisas said:


> Its a lot of fun, just watched the first one that got subbed, it seems every month there's a bd with 4 15m episodes, UTW's working on it, heres a quote from their site:



Nice, going to try to get it :3


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I did watch Blood C up to episode 6... Man, That was some crazy twist they did on epi5-6.. Now, gotta wait til Thursday to see 7...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2011)

Katanagatari is good, I would recommend to people who doesn't mind the slow opening and weird drawings (especially eyes).


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2011)

the weird eyes put me off at first, but i stuck with it and am glad i did. great show so far.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 23, 2011)

just watched Nichijou 20 and 21, 
that seriously crack me up,


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the weird eyes put me off at first, but i stuck with it and am glad i did. great show so far.



I actually like how they draw the eyes!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2011)

Watching Gosick, first 3 episodes is drawing me in. Same cannot be said for Katanagatari though, you need to get a bit more than that.


----------



## djisas (Aug 23, 2011)

Katanagatari gets more epic soon...
Gosick, well, i needn't say anything...

Watched carnival phantasm ep 2, really fun too, focusing mostly on tsukihime characters this time, and lol at the budget cut in the pv, she wasted it all in the first episode...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 24, 2011)

Lets play.. Fact or Fiction...


New Code Geass series starting in the winter?


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2011)

It is a fact, Code Geass Gaiden: Boukoku no Akito is stated for 2012, according to comments on MAL the official site is announcing a code geass project for this winter, if all goes as planed there might be a new code geass this winter...
ANN also has an article on that, it cites a third party, 





> Figure Site Lists New Code Geass Series for This Winter



The article:



> The Megahobby figure website's listing for a new Lelouch figure noted that "because of a new Code Geass series slated to start this winter, demand for the figure will undoubtedly rise." The figure itself is scheduled for release in December.
> 
> Masayuki Ozaki, the General Manager of Overseas Development at the anime studio Sunrise, confirmed at Otakon last month that the studio is "looking forward to releasing" the new Code Geass anime project next year, although its production is behind schedule. Ozaki referred to the new project as the "next season of Code Geass" and noted that its director is Kazuki Akane (The Vision of Escaflowne, Noein - to your other self).
> 
> The Code Geass Gaiden Bōkoku no Akito project was announced in April of last year. The side story is set in the European warfront, where a Knightmare unit made of boys and girls from Zone Eleven is sent into a military operation with a 5% chance of survival. They must rescue an allied unit left behind on the European warfront. Apart from Akane, the credits include Shigeru Morita (Mobile Suit Gundam Seed, Blood+), with Takahiro Kimura once again adapting CLAMP's original character designs for animation (as he did for the previous Code Geass anime). Akira Yasuda returns to design the mechanical Knightmare units.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 24, 2011)

It would be nice to see a new series of that. the anime was great in my thoughts. How they went with it.. I really enjoy watching it and watching it a 2nd time as well.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 24, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> It would be nice to see a new series of that. the anime was great in my thoughts. How they went with it.. I really enjoy watching it and watching it a 2nd time as well.



Same 'ere.

I hope they will pull something more epic than a high schooler vs an empire.
_ALL HAIL LELOUCH ! _


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2011)

Its well known that it will feature an entire new cast and a new story, but how far it will relate to the original is not known...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

djisas said:


> Its well known that it will feature an entire new cast and a new story, but how far it will relate to the original is not known...



As long as its awesum I will watch it! Well, the reason why Code Geass was because no one had plot armour, and everyone dies. Will this be the same?


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2011)

Knowing bones, they ought to do a good job, i dont know if clamp is still drawing it, if they are then it will be good...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally resumed Manyuu Hikenchou, got to watch the first 3 eps. LOL 

About to watch Kamisama Dolls now.


----------



## djisas (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you watching the dc version??
Im not watching that one, if they'd replace everyone with lolis, maybe...


----------



## Shihab (Aug 25, 2011)

Lolis ?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 26, 2011)

lolis FTW!!


----------



## djisas (Aug 26, 2011)

Pettanko for the win...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL of course I'm watching the "decensored" version, the one aired on AT-X. And it's not like every female there have big oppai and/or not lolis.


----------



## djisas (Aug 26, 2011)

I only see what they show on sankaku, im really not interested in this kind of shows like queen blade as well...
NSFW http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/08/24/manyuu-hikenchou-shaven-yuri-action/


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 26, 2011)

whoever agrees with the quote on my sig, make it yours


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2011)

Why, oh why.... Rurouni Kenshin: Trust & Betrayal Blu-ray.... $64....


----------



## djisas (Aug 26, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> whoever agrees with the quote on my sig, make it yours



Thats adorable...
But beware of jail bait...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 26, 2011)

what is jail bait anyway?


its just a quote,


----------



## djisas (Aug 26, 2011)

Real lolis are jail bait...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> Real lolis are jail bait...



Really depends on where you are though, regionally speaking...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 26, 2011)

about that, yeah.

but there rarely any lolis here.

but, real lolis are real


----------



## djisas (Aug 26, 2011)

News: 
Neon Genesis Evangelion: Quickening Dated



Spoiler







The latest Evangelion movie, Neon Genesis Evangelion: Q, has been dated – to autumn of 2012
source: NSFW http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/08/27/neon-genesis-evangelion-quickening-dated/


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> News:
> Neon Genesis Evangelion: Quickening Dated
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait for it!


----------



## razaron (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol, frog porn.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

razaron said:


> Lol, frog porn.



Wut?


----------



## Shihab (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn, this loli thing must be contagious --> Watching Astarotte no Omocha.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

All right.. lets stop the talk about Loli...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> All right.. lets stop the talk about Loli...



that stuffs illegal in certain nations


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> that stuffs illegal in certain nations



Yep... and Its better that we stop with it all.. There is other things to talk about in anime then that.. PM's if you need the urge to..


Now.. Anime.. 

Just finished Blood C Epi7... Man, a lot happened there... Can't wait for 8!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Still Watchin Bubblegum Crisis 2040


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 27, 2011)

just had the chance to watch yuruyuri 6-8
thats so freaking hilarious.


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2011)

Aho, have you watched last season A-channel??
Its really good comedy and characters, Yuruyuri is my A-channel replacement, a good one...

Speaking of anime, im going to watch one of the most waited and best movies of the year: Redline
And maybe latter bleach move 4...


----------



## Ra97oR (Aug 27, 2011)

A-channel and Yuruyuri is some awesome way to relax by laughing or just the D'aaaw moments.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 27, 2011)

downloading the a-channel now


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2011)

Redline, oh shit!!
And i thought wacky racers where wacky, Redline is 100X more, the animations is absolutely fantastic and 100% traditional drawing there are zero cg effects, damn that was a seriously crazy race...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

So... Redline is Speed Racer on Crack? lol

I was thinking about getting it..


I gotta find Bleach Movie 4... All I can find so far is Chinese subs...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> So... Redline is Speed Racer on Crack? lol



Still depends on which Speed Racer you're talking about though. 



Fairy Tail ep 94's preview for ep 95: WTF?


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2011)

Speed racer??
He's a church boy compared with JP from redline...
http://youtu.be/j9fhQVMzlC0

There are eng subs, but i haven't checked on them quality, it was done by some amateur, but hey i can tell when the subs are wrong, i just dont watch raw's cause it takes a bigger effort to understand and occasionally i might miss things...

Entrophy: u mean the Lisana thing??
I wonder what they are going to do about her...


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Why, oh why.... Rurouni Kenshin: Trust & Betrayal Blu-ray.... $64....



Is it upscale or real HD?


----------



## razaron (Aug 27, 2011)

Reading Octave. It has just the right amount of angst to not be annoying.


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Is it upscale or real HD?



Upscale, with luck remastered, there are no HD masters, they would have to redraw it, or so i think...
Not the same as akira, they spent 1M$ remastering it for the bd's...

Bleach movie done, not bad, even got to see new cool movies and Ichigo's new armor plus the old one from the ulquiora fight...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Is it upscale or real HD?



Here is Animenews on the Blu-ray


I just hope the whole set of ova's won't be that much.. I mean I'm like playing the "stabbing game" with my hands to see if a knife will hit my finger before next Thursday... If it doesn't.. I'll buy it.. If it does.. I won't.. 




djisas said:


> Upscale, with luck remastered, there are no HD masters, they would have to redraw it, or so i think...
> Not the same as akira, they spent 1M$ remastering it for the bd's...
> 
> Bleach movie done, not bad, even got to see new cool movies and Ichigo's new armor plus the old one from the ulquiora fight...





I think with this new Arc (filler) on Bleach, we'll be seeing his Hollow armor again for a few episodes this time.. The way it's shaping up to be


----------



## razaron (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh shnap. Octave just became a yuri version of IdolMaster!


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Here is Animenews on the Blu-ray
> 
> 
> I just hope the whole set of ova's won't be that much.. I mean I'm like playing the "stabbing game" with my hands to see if a knife will hit my finger before next Thursday... If it doesn't.. I'll buy it.. If it does.. I won't..
> ...



Check prices here: According to your link, animeplex will import directly from japan so they expect to pay japan prices http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/search3.html?q=Rurouni+Kenshin&media=&r=any&step=20&order=score

Rurouni Kenshin: Trust & Betrayal – August 24 102$
Rurouni Kenshin: Reflection – September 21 86$
Rurouni Kenshin The Movie – October 26 86$

Go donate a kidney or something...

After reading the whole article, they have posted aniplex prices, a little bellow cd Japan's prices...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 27, 2011)

the BD isnt subbed right?
i cant understand most of it if its not subbed


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 27, 2011)

djisas said:


> Check prices here: According to your link, animeplex will import directly from japan so they expect to pay japan prices http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/search3.html?q=Rurouni+Kenshin&media=&r=any&step=20&order=score
> 
> Rurouni Kenshin: Trust & Betrayal – August 24 102$
> Rurouni Kenshin: Reflection – September 21 86$
> ...



The first link I posted showed it being $64 us.. With free shipping to the US if cart was over $49... I Love the story to death and have watched my DVD almost once per month.. But, I don't know... lol


The first link I posted, AhokZYashA, has it being both English and Japanese Dubs with English Subs.


But.... We would of saw it if we didn't get into the stent of Loli's now would we... Lol..

$64 (USD)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2011)

oh, anybody here watched school days?

any synopsis or comments about that anime?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 28, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> oh, anybody here watched school days?
> 
> any synopsis or comments about that anime?



Nice boat.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 28, 2011)

im so interested in that now.

my friend said that its scary?


----------



## djisas (Aug 28, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> oh, anybody here watched school days?
> 
> any synopsis or comments about that anime?



I started to watch it back in the days, but dropped it, didnt really grab my attention...
If i want romance, there are many better options, if i want horror, i have better too...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, thanks dj for the comments, 

I read the episodes synopsis, its interesting, but I think its not worth watching,


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dropped Sacred Seven. There's a trailer for Tekken: Blood Vengeance at the end and it's...














LOLOLOLOL


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been watching Black Butler and I really like it.  I know there's a reboot but I haven't checked to see if there is dubbed version.

I was wondering if anyone could recommend similar anime - but there has to be a dubbed version.  I can't do subtitles.  I mean I can but it is very difficult for me and if subbed versions are the only option, I simply won't watch.  So if you want to rag on me for not being a purist - please do it over on GN.

I like almost anything with an occult theme.  One of my all time favorites is Witch hunter Robin (the lead character being my namesake  ).  I love dark and dreary if that helps.  I normally go to Anime Planet and use their recommendations (which tend to be quite good) but I can never remember what the Japanese tag names mean and it's not as personalized as the recommendations I see here.

So thanks in advance.  I appreciate any ideas you want to offer.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> dropped sacred seven. There's a trailer for tekken: Blood vengeance at the end and it's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol faaillll


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I've been watching Black Butler and I really like it.  I know there's a reboot but I haven't checked to see if there is dubbed version.



OMFG YOU'RE INTO BL!!!

Black Butler: A "shounen" show whose viewers are almost always female yaoi fans. Ciel has been voted relatively recently to the top 100 most beautiful female characters in anime...wait, you mean he's a guy? LOL




twilyth said:


> I was wondering if anyone could recommend similar anime - but there has to be a dubbed version.  I can't do subtitles.  I mean I can but it is very difficult for me and if subbed versions are the only option, I simply won't watch.  So if you want to rag on me for not being a purist - please do it over on GN.
> 
> I like almost anything with an occult theme.  One of my all time favorites is Witch hunter Robin (the lead character being my namesake  ).  I love dark and dreary if that helps.  I normally go to Anime Planet and use their recommendations (which tend to be quite good) but I can never remember what the Japanese tag names mean and it's not as personalized as the recommendations I see here.
> 
> So thanks in advance.  I appreciate any ideas you want to offer.




Dubbed? Uh...err. Right. Hmm...

Darker than Black? Oh, Dance in the Vampire Bund has been dubbed. Baccano!, Durarara!!...Eden of the East? Umm, Le Chevalier D'Eon...Rozen Maiden, Trinity Blood, Blood+...


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> OMFG YOU'RE INTO BL!!!
> 
> Black Butler: A "shounen" show whose viewers are almost always female yaoi fans. Ciel has been voted relatively recently to the top 100 most beautiful female characters in anime...wait, you mean he's a guy? LOL
> 
> ...


What's BL?  

So apparently I like girly anime.  {shrug}  What can I say.  I could try to come up with some manly rationalization for my tastes, but I won't.  I really like this stuff.  And, you know, give me a break.  It's not like I'm a Justin Beiber fan for Christ's sake. :shadedshu 

I'm guessing Baccano and Durarara are different series?  Or are you just making fun of my ignorance?

Dance in the Vampire Bund sounds very promising.  I should also add Le Chevalier D'Eon, Eden of the East and Rozen Maiden.

I've seen darker than black, trinity (which I loved) and I think blood+ (not sure - is that just a movie or is there also a serial?)

Which would you put at the top of the list?

thank you.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2011)

twilyth said:


> What's BL?



Boy's/Boys Love.



twilyth said:


> So apparently I like girly anime.  {shrug}  What can I say.  I could try to come up with some manly rationalization for my tastes, but I won't.  I really like this stuff.  And, you know, give me a break.  It's not like I'm a Justin Beiber fan for Christ's sake. :shadedshu



It's not really girly, pertaining to the anime (it is "shounen"), but it's girly because of Ciel and Sebastian's popularity as a pairing.



twilyth said:


> I'm guessing Baccano and Durarara are different series?  Or are you just making fun of my ignorance?



Yes, different series. Only the same studio.




twilyth said:


> Dance in the Vampire Bund sounds very promising.



Considering you haven't read/won't be reading the manga, yeah it's good for you. No confusion in your case.



twilyth said:


> I should also add Le Chevalier D'Eon, Eden of the East and Rozen Maiden.



Good ~desu.



twilyth said:


> I've seen darker than black, trinity (which I loved) and I think blood+ (not sure - is that just a movie or is there also a serial?)



Blood+ is the series. Blood: The Last Vampire is the movie, and is an alternative (and earlier) version.



twilyth said:


> Which would you put at the top of the list?
> 
> thank you.



None of them really LOL, I'll let you decide who gets on top.  

Maybe Rozen Maiden, Le Chevalier D'Eon, Durarara!!...


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Boy's/Boys Love.
> 
> It's not really girly, pertaining to the anime (it is "shounen"), but it's girly because of Ciel and Sebastian's popularity as a pairing.
> 
> ...


Damn.  I still had to google Boys Love.  Weird.  I never saw the romantic aspect of their relationship.  It was hinted at rather blatantly I suppose, but it was never really in your face so it was easy to ignore.  The homoeroticism with Grell(???) is a different story.  And then you have the Mistress Angel beating Sebastian in the Tower scene which takes you into the BDSM scene.  I mean, there are sexual overtones to just about everything I would imagine.  I have very little trouble looking past them to the story though.  Most of the time I probably don't even notice.  I'm probably a bit thick in that respect.

I guess it's off to Anime Planet to get an overview of each of the stories.  Or maybe I'll look for the BB reboot - since the original story is still fresh I can do a better comparison.  Hmmmm.

thanks again.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2011)

i need to get some rozen maiden, anyone care for a link?

PM


----------



## razaron (Aug 29, 2011)

There's also "The Count of Monte Cristo". That seems to have a dubbed version.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 29, 2011)

razaron said:


> There's also "The Count of Monte Cristo". That seems to have a dubbed version.



So you would agree with entropy's recommendations?  Which do think is most like BB and Witch hunter?

Thank you.


----------



## razaron (Aug 29, 2011)

Out of those I'd recommend:
Baccano!
Durarara!!
Eden of the East
Count of Monte Cristo
Speed Grapher
Gungrave
Darker than Black

Also Gungrave's protagonist looks just like Amon (robins love interest(?)).


----------



## djisas (Aug 29, 2011)

Speed grapher is very heavy stuff...
Gungrave is good, lots of action, mafia, zombies too i think...
Baccano is awesome, great comedy, great action, and nasty parts too the only thing it lacks is fan service...
Durarara is really interesting to, lots of side stories that make one and lots of memorable character, comedy and action...
Higashi no eden is its own genre too, what would you do with 10 billion yen if you where asked to save the country and had all the power to do so??
DTB is an excellent action series with some suspense, 2 seasons of goodness...
Count of Monte Cristo, never watched this one, i do know its a classic of great quality...

Here is the lists i give everyone:


Spoiler



List of anime recomendations by genre:
If you have any questions regarding any title just ask...


*Action:*
*Baccano*: Each of the stories in the series involves several unrelated plots intersecting and crossing each other as events spiral farther and farther out of control. Immortal alchemists, mafia operated speakeasies, and many other elements of pulp fiction mashed together for a world straight out of the movies.
Baccano is an awesome comedy that will never get boring, it has a huge but memorable cast, you will even remember the small villains when you finish the anime, but for the history stays an awesome comedy duo, Baccano has lots of action, lots of mafia business and lots of violence, but it never gets serious enough, not when those two are on screen messing with everyone...

*Black lagoon*: When Okajima Rokuro (aka Rock) visits Southeast Asia carrying a top secret disk, he is kidnapped by pirates riding in the torpedo boat, Black Lagoon. Although he thought he would be rescued soon, the company actually abandons him, and sends mercenaries to retrieve the secret disk. He narrowly escapes with his life, but has nowhere to go. He gives up his name and past, and resolves to live as a member of the Black Lagoon.
Heavy action with strong characters, a serious anime about modern pirates...

* Comedy: *
*A-Channel:*The story revolves around the everyday life of four high school girls: the flighty Run, the reckless Tooru, the timid Yuuko, and the level-headed Nagi. 
A very fun anime with a strong cast and great voice work, not much of a story but there's no need for one either way...

*Azumanga daioh*: Azumanga Daioh is about high school life through the eyes of six girls with unusual personalities: Chiyo (the 10-year-old genius), Osaka (the resident airhead), Sakaki (the shy one prone to cat bites), Tomo (the loose cannon), Yomi (the short-tempered one) and Kagura (the resident jock).
Azumanga is one of the best high school comedies ever made and its cast is very fun, this anime is already a classic...

*Clannad*:Set in a high school located in some Japanese town. Okazaki Tomoya is a third-year student who does not take his studies seriously. Always late for class, he is seen as a delinquent by the rest of his classmates who are busy preparing for their college entrance examinations. Needless to say, he does not have too many close friends either.
Tomoya does not seem not to mind either — until one day he meets a girl, Furukawa Nagisa, who is left alone without friends in the school because everybody she knew already graduated. "What a clumsy girl", he thinks at first. But he can not leave her alone and so, while helping her, he meets a few other girls from his school. Although he does not care much about them at first, he soon opens his heart to them as they get to know each other better. 
The first season is all about comedy and an harem of girls...

*Hyakko*: On their first day of high school shy Ayumi Nonomura and taciturn Tatsuki Iizuka become lost on the immense campus of Kamizono Academy. An irresistible force of nature named Torako Kageyama accompanied by her best friend Suzume Saotome appears in front of them. Led, sometimes pushed, by Torako, the girls and their classmates work through problems of school, home and adolescence.
More high quality High school comedy with a very sharp character design and quite unique as well, its comedy levels are quite good, a must watch...

*Ichigo Mashimaro*:Ichigo Mashimaro follows the life of Nobue Itoh, her younger sister Chika, and her friends. The basic premise of the show can be summed up in “cute girls do cute things in cute ways”, be it trying to quit smoking, going outside to play, celebrating a holiday, or doing school work.
If Azumanga Daioh left you longing for more sweet, off-kilter comedy, then you'll be glad to know that its successor has arrived. Although Strawberry Marshmallow features a younger cast of characters, the same oddball humor that made AzuDai a hit also permeates this series, with an added edge of sarcasm. They say that cute shows are all about brash, annoying antics and being as loud as possible, but this series proves that wrong. There is something uniquely appealing about Marshmallow's deadpan delivery, the way a joke creeps up from behind and suddenly strikes—like an unseen slap knocking a 12-year-old girl to the ground. That's the kind of gag that just doesn't happen anywhere else.

*Lovely Complex*:Risa Koizumi, taller than the average girl, and Atsushi Ootani, shorter than the average guy - their constant bickering and comical love-hate relationship is well-known throughout the school. They act similarly and love the same music, and their friendship is full of laughing, shouting at each other, and of course, lots of jokes about one another's height. But when Risa notices her feelings for Ootani growing, she's worried. She doesn't know if he can ever see her as more than a friend. With her friends rooting for her, she struggles to make him see how she feels about him, and that a romantic relationship between a tall girl and a short guy can work. Oblivious Ootani doesn't make things easy for her, but she stubbornly perseveres in her own unconventional way, determined for her feelings to get through to him, and finally be returned. If only she could do it without driving herself and everyone else crazy in the process...
An awesome comedy with a great comedy duo, but also a very good romance anime...

*Lucky Star*: Lucky star is an awesome comedy, buts its parodies and other anime heavy influences makes it an hard watch for anyone that isnt an otaku yet, but for veterans, its simply hilarious to watch...

*Maria Holic*:The story centers on a sophomore named Kanako who enrolls in all-girls school because she has a phobia of men and wants to find her destined yuri partner. She meets a captivating freshman named Mariya who fits her criteria — except her seemingly ideal mate happens to be a cross-dressing sadistic boy.

*Pani Poni Dash*: So you think you're ready for a new take on high school silliness. But are you ready for one that goes at maximum speed, assaulting the eyes and the ears and the mind with all manner of madcap humor? Pani Poni Dash! may be a retread of familiar themes, but it attacks those themes with such energy and uniqueness that there's no mistaking it for any other classroom comedy. Watch it once just to see what happens, watch it again to catch all the in-jokes, watch it as many times as you need to see comedy pushed to its technical limits. And it might just make you think twice about vending machines that dispense warm drinks.

*School rumble*: Tsukamoto Tenma is always chasing after the rather unusual Karasuma Ooji, to no avail. Her over-the-top methods don't even seem to register, but she keeps trying. Harima Kenji, the class rebel, is desperately trying to confess his feelings to Tenma, also with no luck. It's a comedy love-triangle, with humour that comes in from left field!
If there's something that might be even better than azumanga it is school rumble, and everyone looking for a good comedy should watch it, it even has some bits of romance here and there...

*Cyberpunk*: Cyberpunk focuses on computers or information technology, usually coupled with some degree of breakdown in social order. The plot often centers on a conflict among hackers, artificial intelligences, and mega corporations, tending to be set within a near-future dystopia Earth. 

*Armitage III*: Ross Sylibus is a Chicago cop, who lost his partner in a battle with a cyborg. He has just been transferred to Mars as an expert on androids, but before he has even left the spaceport he spots a group of suspicious people, who turn out to be a madman with cyborg bodyguards. With the help of his soon-to-be partner waiting in the terminal, Naomi Armitage, he stops the cyborgs, but their leader escapes.

The plot thickens when they find out that the group was carrying the body of a android, a very popular country singer, impersonating a human. At the MPD office, Ross and Armitage are paired up in the investigation of this unusual crime. As it turns out, someone is murdering androids — the rare and illegal Third Types, nearly indistinguishable from humans — who have been living undetected as humans.
Ross is already uncomfortable with the investigation, and when he finds out that Armitage herself is a Third, he does not know what to make of the situation. Matters are further complicated when he is severely injured in a confrontation with the android assassin, and has to have large parts of his own body replaced with cybernetics.
All the while, the threat of war with Earth looms overhead, and these crimes appear to be related somehow. Armitage becomes a wanted android, and Ross must choose between her and his prejudices. 
The plot is complicated enough to engross viewers, yet flexible enough to drive the series forward at a fast pace. The dreary mood of the series is interchanged at times with sparks of hope that are portrayed convincingly through the talents of the voice actors.

*Desert Punk:*In the future, Japan is a wasteland. In the Great Kantou Desert, scattered humans eke out a living in the hot sand. Among them, a short-statured man they call Sunabouzu makes a living as a bounty hunter. Like a demon of the sand, he seems unbeatable. Yet, like all men, he has a particular weakness for the opposite sex... 
You're in for a good laugh watching this...

*Ergo Proxy*: The cocoon-like city of Romdo was meant to be a sealed-off utopian city where humans and androids (‘autoreivs’) would co-exist in peace under total government control… of course, these things rarely work out, so in execution, Romdo is a dark, depressing sort of place. While investigating a strange series of murders, Intelligence Bureau detective Re-l Mayer gets an enigmatic (and creepy) warning that something is “awakening”… and then she's visited by a bizarre-looking android beast, who defends her from another, equally bizarre-looking android beast. Something stinks in the city of Romdo!
Ergo Proxy is the latest in a long tradition of twisty, dark, violent dramas like Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Blame!, and it's a fine addition to the genre. Beautifully animated and strikingly mature, Ergo Proxy is a top-shelf title that any high-minded sci-fi fan (or anyone into gothic mystery titles like Witch Hunter Robin) will probably enjoy.
Ergo Proxy certainly isn't for everyone. It's a dark, brooding, slowly-paced sci-fi mystery with philosophical underpinnings; this is unquestionably an adult anime. People expecting nonstop robot fights will be disappointed, as will anyone who isn't patient enough to stick with the storyline. Overall, though, this is a mature, engrossing series; it's a nice break from the piles and piles of harem comedies and dating-sim shows the medium has become inundated with.

*Ghost in the Shell*: In the year 2029, the world is made borderless by the net; augmented humans live in virtual environments, watched over by law enforcement that is able to download themselves into super-powered, crime busting mecha.
The ultimate secret agent of the future is not human, has no physical body and can freely travel the information highways of the world, hacking and manipulating whatever and whenever required. 
Ghost in the Shell is a long list of movies and 2 tv series totaling 52 episodes, it is without question a MASTERPIECE, anyone and everyone should be watching this and even read the manga whenever possible...

*Real Drive*: The story takes place in 2061, 50 years after humanity developed the "Net society" that depended on information networks despite their security issues. To improve security, a new network called Meta Real Network — or "Metal" for short — was developed. People's personal memories are reduced to information and placed within "protected virtual stand-alone organic cyber enclaves" called bubble shells online. The result was a virtual "explosion" of creative freedom as people felt safe enough to explore instincts and desires on Metal that they would not otherwise explore in real life. This "friction" between the Metal's alluring lack of restrictions and rules-bound reality led to trouble and incidents that investigators known as "cyber divers" must handle. Masamichi Haru is one such cyber diver. 
This is a Production I.G an Masamune Shirow's production, it is a very unique anime in many aspects and it is very interesting to watch...

*Serial Experiments Lain*: The first episode opens with the mysterious suicide of a high-school girl, Chisa Yomoda. Chisa-chan was a classmate of Lain Iwakura, a quiet, 14-year-old high-school girl. One of the other girls in the class has been receiving e-mail messages from Chisa-chan, and Lain discovers she also has mail from Chisa-chan. In the mail she explains to Lain that she just abandoned her flesh. She assures Lain that she still is alive in the 'wired' world. After getting a new 'navi' and adding a 'psyche' circuit, Lain spends more and more time in the wired. It seems that Lain has at least 2 personalities, and Lain's first personality is changing even now. Who is Lain? Who are the 'knights'? Can the wired influence the real world with a prophecy? Is the real world nothing but a hologram of the information in the wired? 
Lain is definitely not for everyone. It's very eccentric but it certainly has a point and it's accomplished in a rather interesting way if you don't mind watching very cerebral anime. There's little to no action, no comedy, no nothing, except some very serious thought provoking drama. It's bizarre enough to make you watch it at least twice. Check it out. 
LAIN is one of Yoshitoshi ABe's masterpieces...

*Texhnolyze*: Lukuss is a forsaken City where despair and violence is widespread. Its sole purpose of existence is mining rafia, a rare material that connects the human body, a necessity to texhnolyzation - manufacturing mechanical limbs.
There lives Ichise, a boy who carves his life in gamble boxing to live, Ran, a girl who sees the near future and Oonishi Kyogo, the leader of Organo who can hear the "Voice of the Town".
Lukuss is governed by force by Organo, a battle equipped working class organization. An opposing anti-tehnolyze force is the Citizen Salvation Alliance led by Kalis Makimata. There also exists a gang of texhnolyzed youths proclaiming freedom called Racan. Out of the city live the people of Gabe, a subterranean spiritual community following the words of The Seer.
The town symbol Obelisk silently watches the delicate balance of Lukuss, for chaos is about to unfold. 
It's a waste of time to recommend this series to “fans of (insert anime series here)” because there literally isn't anything else like it out there on the market right now. This is a radical departure even for Abe, who specializes in unorthodox anime storytelling. It almost belongs more in the foreign film section than with the rest of the anime on the shelf; it's that different. If you're looking for something new or are interested in expanding your horizons, this is a definite purchase for you. It's as close to art as anime gets while still being captivating. 

*Drama:*
*Air*: * Based on an adult visual novel game for the PC by Visual Art's/Key.
Kunisaki Yukito is a traveller, ever seeking the girl in the sky from a legend passed down in his family. His journey takes him to a small seaside town, where he meets Misuzu, a girl who seems eager to become his friend. A story spanning a thousand years begins to unfold against the background of their peculiar relationship.
Air is one of the saddest anime ever made, and is one of Key's Masterpieces along with Kanon...

*Clannad after story*: Events in After Story take place immediately after the end of the first part, but extends into the next ten years, where Tomoya and Nagisa live together as a family. 
Half The same good comedy seen in the first season, half serious slice of life, Clannad is a tragedy, so if you watch it, prepare to feel very sad, but its is still one of the best in the genre...

*Ef a tale of memories and melodies*: Like Clannad, Ef is simply one of the best tales ever told, spiced with some drama, a little of tragedy and lots of romance...

*Hourou Musuko:*
Nitori Shuuichi is a boy who wants to become a girl. He transfers to a new elementary school, and there, meets Takatsuki Yoshino, a tall and attractive young girl. Coincidentally, Yoshino also dreams of becoming the opposite sex. She lets Shuuichi in on a secret that she cross dresses from time to time and visits places far from home. Due to the fact that they share the same secret, they become close. The two are now in middle school. In the midst of a crowd full of new people, the two search for their own paths; all the while facing the troubles and concerns that come along with puberty. 
This is a beautiful story, maybe unique in its presentation and in touching sensible themes of society...

*Kanon*:One snowy winter's day...
I sit on a bench near the station, waiting to meet my cousin Nayuki Minase; it's been seven years since I last saw her.
This place is far from the town where I was born and lived until yesterday.
This is where Nayuki lives with her mother, who has offered to take me in, now that I am forced to move so suddenly.
And this is the town in which my faintest, cloudiest childhood memories are set...
A young man, Yuuichi Aizawa, gets off a train and leaves the station as he enters a town that is blanketed by snow. He left the area seven years ago and has now returned to his memories that he left behind. Although his past is blurry in his mind, the girls that still remember him and that he had relationships begin to help him remember. While this happens, the bad memories of his past also begin to come back, and will eventually haunt him. 
Kanon is a drama anime, there are many fun moments, sad moments, there are many mysteries and many characters hold a secret, and there's also romance like in any good drama anime...
Kanon is another of Key's Masterpieces, and while AIR is a warm summer anime, Kanon is cold winter anime, Kanon was also made before and after AIR, there are 2 versions of the same story one from 2002 and the other from 2006, for those who watched both, its hard to tell winch is better...

*Kimi ga Nozomu Eien*: Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is the story of Haruka Suzumiya, Takayuki Narumi and Mitsuki Hayase, the tragedy that will happen in the future and the drama the characters will have to live after the tragedy…
This is probably the title that better defines drama and tragedy on anime, before Clannad it was the best in the genre, but now it shares that place...
If u are just starting to watch this anime, prepare for a rollercoaster of emotions, once you start watching it you are part of the cast, it feels like you are there sharing those moments with them.

*True tears*: Shinichiro is a student living in what would be a dream come true for most high school boys, but for him is mostly a frustration. A well liked girl in school named Hiromi has lived in his house for a year along with his family. Her father was a close friend of the family, and when he died they immediately took her in. She is popular and well liked, always smiles, is talented in sports- but Shinichiro knows there must be tears inside her. Having an artistic tendency, he makes watercolours of her and thinks about wishing to ease her tears. Yet he cannot bring up the nerve to talk to her even in his own home. She, too, is quiet and withdrawn in their house, quite unlike at school. Shinichiro is also distracted by teasing from his friend Nobuse for watching Hiromi from afar, a curse of bad luck from a strange girl named Noe, and being forced to perform Muhiga dancing. By helping Noe he hopes to ease his own problems, yet he seems to have difficulty helping himself.
While true tears might not be as good as the ones above but its very close, it tels a little different story...
True tears tells the story of a boy and the three women that love him and while he loves all three differently, he will have to chose only one...
How can we not be sad whit all that is going on in this small town??

*Fantasy:*
*Claymore*: Long ago, Youma, shape changing demons, took human form to live in disguise in human towns, feeding on them in secret.
A secret, nameless society has discovered a way of implanting Youma flesh into humans to create hybrids powerful enough to defeat the Youma. A hybrid's standard abilities include faster healing, limited shape modification, the ability to detect Youma and other hybrids, and overall enhanced physical prowess allowing them to wield massive claymores, for which they are named: Claymores. For reasons not divulged, only women are selected to be Claymores. They are often chosen for implantation after being the sole survivors of a family attacked by a Youma; this ensures their loyalty and willingness to endure the painful hybridization process.
The society sends Claymores to towns that can afford their fees to kill Youma. The society is often strict and harsh; Claymores who break the rules risk being hunted down by their fellow warriors.
The story of Claymore follows the adventures of the beautiful warrior Claire, who fights demons while struggling to hold on to her own humanity. 

*Kemono no Souja Erin*: Kemono no Souja Erin is about a young woman who is drawn into a war between kingdoms.
10-year-old Erin is a young girl who lives with her mother in the Tai Koh Region in the small Village of Ake. She has a big love for animals, especially the Touda, dragon-like creatures used in the war.
Her mother Soyon was originally of the Mist People, an ancient clan who have members with green hair and eyes, and is rumored to follow in the ancient ways, practice magic, and hide in the mist. But despite her genealogy, they stay in the village because Erin's late father was the son of the village chief and Soyon is the head Touda doctor.
One day however a tragedy happens which changes Erin's life forever. 
One way of describing this Story is simply calling it an Epic Masterpiece...
Erin is a story that will please both children and adults...

*Mushishi*: They are neither plants nor animals. They differ from other forms of life such as micro-organisms and fungi. Instead they resemble the primeval body of life and are generally known as "Mushi". Their existence and appearance are unknown to many and only a limited number of humans are aware of them. Ginko is a "Mushi-shi", who travels around to investigate and find out more about the "Mushi". In the process, he also lends a helping hand to people who face problems with supernatural occurrences which may be related to the "Mushi".
At once deeply human and utterly alien, mystical and earthily secular, Mushi-Shi beckons us—like the closing of second eyelids—to look at the world with new eyes, to go out and revel in the wonder of an eroded stone or the fractal veins of a leaf. It's enough to bring out the hippie in even the most hardened anime veteran. Images—a tidal wave of mushi pouring from girl's empty eye-sockets, a golden summer sky aswarm with flocks of feathery mushi—will haunt the mind's eye; emotions—the tender joy of another's company, the aching pain of loss—will linger in the heart. But the greatest achievement of all is to change, however briefly, our perception of the world around us. It's an end many strive for but few achieve, and Mushi-Shi does so without once allowing the effort to strain its calm, measured rhythm.

*Shakugan no Shana*: Sakai Yuuji was a normal student, but one day his normal life was gone. He was assaulted by a monster, Guze no Tomogara.It was a monster which came from another world, and was able to turn humans into light for him to eat. It was a girl with burning hair and red eyes (shakugan = flaming eyes) that saved him, while he was too surprised to move. Then, that girl said to him You don't exist anymore...

*Horror/suspense/mystery*: *Bakemonogatari*:Bakemonogatari centres on Araragi Koyomi, a third year high school student who is almost human again after briefly becoming a vampire. One day, a classmate named Senjougahara Hitagi, who infamously never talks to anyone, falls down the stairs into Koyomi's arms. He discovers that Hitagi weighs next to nothing, in defiance of physics. After being threatened by her, Koyomi offers her help, and introduces her to Oshino Meme, a middle-aged homeless man who helped him stop being a vampire.
Info: In each chapter of the series, he encounters a different heroine, each involved with a different "apparition". The events of the previous chapters play an important role in the subsequent ones. The series primarily focuses on conversations between characters; it contains a fair number of parodies of other series, as well as Nisio Ishin's trademark wordplay and meta-humour.
Bakemonogatari is the previous Shaft masterpiece and the most sold ever TV anime for each disk release, it broke all records with each BD, only Shaft new work is proving to be more popular...

*Blood: The Last Vampire*:At the Yokota Base in Japan, a nervous American military is on the brink of the Vietnam War. But a greater threat exists within the walls of the heavily-guarded compound: Vampires. A team of top-secret undercover agents learns of these blood-sucking fiends, and dispatches the mysterious Saya to hunt down and destroy them. This beautiful yet dangerous vampire slayer must use her extraordinary abilities and lethal Japanese sword to save the humans from the vampires who fear no sunlight.

*Boogiepop Phantom*:A scream in the night, and in that instant the world changed ... or at least, it appeared to.
The story evolves around a creature called Boogiepop. Boogiepop, also called 'death', hangs out in the city, and whenever you encounter it, she'll take you with her.
Nagi Kirima, a highschool student, seems to be fighting Boogiepop - or at least, she tries to. But then there are disappearances everywhere, and strange happenings occur. And nobody sees the link between them.
In a mixture of chaos and thrilling horror Nagi tries to find out what happened ... and why it still hasn't happened to her. 
Despite the fact that Lain  and Boogiepop were created by two entirely different groups of people, they share so many similarities in the way they come across that the comparison between the two is inevitable. Quite simply, everything that Lain is, Boogiepop is more. Lain is weird, Boogiepop is absolutely eerie, Lain is confusing, Boogiepop can cause serious headaches, and while Lain had some of the best sound ever in an Anime, Boogiepop makes the best use of sound effects to be ever heard in an Anime. So then, whatever Lain is, Boogiepop is more, but is Boogiepop any good? It all depends on the viewer.

*Demon Prince Enma*: Humans believe that they have forever banished the monsters of old along with the night, pushed back into the far reaches by the shining brilliance of the city. But in the absence of real shadows, monsters have simply moved into other shadows. They lurk, not in the blackness of night, but in the darkness of human hearts. Enma, a fire-wielding demon, roams the earth exploring these internal shadows. For it is his job, along with his childhood companion, snow-woman Yuki, to ferret out the monsters who have escaped Hell and either send them back or burn them to ashes with its flames. Murderous dolls or viscious blood-suckers, as Enma gets closer to the demons and the humans possessed by them, others in the city—a police officer and a lady reporter—grow closer to him, and to the truth of his Hell-born mission.
Review :
Throw together veteran creator Go Nagai and Elfen Lied director Mamoru Kanbe, and what do you get? For lack of a better example, you get Demon Prince Enma; a solid horror OVA that does interesting things with both, without redefining either.

*Elfen Lied*: A monster in the form of a naked red-haired girl breaks free from her cell and wreaks bloody havoc before escaping outside. The next day a pair of college-aged cousins discovers the girl on the beach – but now she's a simpleton lacking any means of communication. Unaware of what she is and not knowing what else to do with her, Yuka and Kohta take the girl they call Nyu (because that's all she can say) home, clothe her, look after her, and even try to protect her when police and armed special forces troops come looking for her. Though Nyu seems harmless enough, the serial killer personality within her still lurks within, occasionally taking control when threats arise. Are Yuka and Kohta safe from her? Is anyone?
Elfen Lied is an impact title, one of those rare anime which makes such a strong impression that it will, for better or worse, linger in your mind long after you've first seen it. The intensity of the graphic content may make it too extreme for even some mature viewers, but it's a title which should be on the shelf of any otaku  with a high tolerance for graphic violence.

*Ghost Hunt*: Telling ghost stories is a favorite past time of Mai Taniyama and her friends--that is, until she meets 17 year-old Kazuya Shibuya, the man sent by Shibuya Psychic Research Center to investigate paranormal activity at a supposedly haunted school. When Mai gets caught in a dangerous situation, she is rescued by Kazuya's assistant. Saving her lands the assistant incapacitated, and Kazuya demands that Mai become his assistant, instead...
Ghost Hunt is probably the best Ghost anime ever made, while it isn't as bloody as elfen lied or violent like higurashi, it certainly has it's charm and it imposes fear on the viewer psychologically, maintaining an high tension most of the time when dealing with the occult and its denizens...

*Gpsick:*Gosick takes place in 1924 in a small, made-up European country of Saubure. The story centres on Kujou Kazuya, the third son of a Japanese Imperial soldier, who is a transfer student to St. Marguerite Academy, where urban legends and horror stories are all the rage. There he meets Victorique, a mysterious yet beautiful and brilliant girl who never comes to class and spends her days reading the entire content of the library or solving mysteries that even detectives can't solve. The series mostly focuses on Kazuya and Victorique getting involved in different mystery cases and their struggle to solve them, at the same time forming important bonds with different people.
Fantastic story, hard to find better, fantastic characters, the main character is very strong, and her voice actress did a fantastic job...

*Higurashi no Naku Koro ni* :Maebara Keiichi, a young teenager, has recently moved from the city to the rural village of Hinamizawa  with his family. He is adjusting quite well to his new life, making friends at the small school, playing games, passing time in relative happiness, when suddenly a gruesome murder occurs...
A mystery begins to unravel — tracing back to happenings five years ago. As Keiichi learns more about these strange events, he wonders if he will be able to face the truth behind all of this.
Within the first few seconds of the first episode it will become quite clear that this is something well departed from a pleasant little moe fest, despite the way the rest of that first episode plays out. No, this is a case of moe meets murder, one that unnerves and disturbs much more with its violence and wickedness than with any sexual connotations, one where a perfectly cute-looking girl can turn into a perfectly menacing creature with startling swiftness. Its beginning, the way it transposes cute and evil (with its accompanying bloody violence), and how it bounces back and forth between its thoroughly innocent and grippingly dark content invites comparisons to Elfen Lied, but whereas the latter was a very visceral tale, When They Cry concentrates much more on mystery and psychological effects. 

*Kakurenbo*:There is a street where no one lives, where ghostly lights flicker in the shadows. It is whispered that children who play hide-and-seek there after dark are kidnapped by demons…and disappear forever. Tonight, a boy named Hikora joins the game in search of his missing sister. Eight children gather. The street lamps flare though no one is there to light them. The game... and the terror... are about to begin! 
A very interesting short movie worth watching by everyone...

*Le portrait de petite Cosette*:Cossette, a pretty young blond girl, was murdered in 18th century France by Marcelo, a painter who had fallen in love with her while producing numerous portraits of her. For more than 250 years her spirit lingers in a glass, waiting for a person who would be able to see and fall in love with her, thus providing an avenue for her freedom. Though she is reluctant to take the drastic actions necessary to gain her freedom, since it would mean the suffering and death of one who loves her, she sees her opportunity in Eiri, an antique shop employee who not only can see her but quickly becomes obsessed with her. The spirits of the objects which belonged to Cossette in life sense in Eiri the reborn spirit of Marcelo, however, and respond with great anger, threatening Eiri’s well-being. Can Eiri survive the curse of her objects and find a way to be with Cossette, or will his friends succeed in calling him back from the dream realm into which he is slipping? Does Cossette herself value her freedom enough that she is willing to allow Eiri’s suffering to happen? 
Le Portrait de Petite Cossette is, ultimately, an artsy, stylish supernatural horror story about love and obsession. Its dramatic visuals, exceptional artistry, and sumptuous musical scoring make watching it quite an experience, and the story isn't half bad, either. It is very intensely graphic, so it is not a series for younger viewers or the faint at heart. If Goth-Loli appeals to you, you're a fan of inventive artistry, or you're looking for something quite different in the realm of supernatural tales, then this title is definitely worth a look.

*Madoka*: After experiencing a bizarre dream, Madoka Kaname, a kind 14-year old girl, encounters a magical creature named Kyube. Madoka and her friend Sayaka Miki are offered the opportunity of gaining magical powers if they agree to make a contract with the strange little being. He will also grant them one wish, but in exchange they shall risk their lives by accepting the responsibility of fighting witches. Invisible to human eyes, witches are catalysts of despair in the areas they inhabit. An ally of Kyube, a magical girl named Mami Tomoe, befriends and encourages the two girls to accept the contract. For an unknown reason, another magical girl named Homura Akemi is determined to prevent Madoka from accepting the deal. Shaft Latest masterpiece and most popular anime of 2011, nothing is what it seems...

*Shiki*: Sotobamura is a small village with around 1300 inhabitants. It is a village which is connected to not even a single highway. An isolated village in which old customs, such as the burial of the dead, are still practised.
One day, the corpses of 3 people are found. Although Ozaki Toshio, the village's lone doctor, feels uncertain, he treats the deaths as normal occurrences. However, in the days following, the villagers die one after the other.
Is this mere coincidence, an epidemic, or something else entirely?
Shiki is one of the best horror anime in recent time, competing with the likes of Elfen Lied or Higurashi, the animation is superb and the music is just perfect for the mood...
Even when nothing is going on, there is a lot of tension, we cant see it but it can be felt... 

*Romance*

*Aoi Hana*:Fumi and Akira were close childhood friends until Fumi had to move away. Ten years after losing touch with each other, the two girls meet again as high school freshmen. The two struggle to reconnect after so much has changed, and both deal with the trials and tribulations of high school — sometimes independently and sometimes with each other's help. 
Aoi Hana  was a peaceful story colored in a sweet light color, like sweet blue flowers...
Aoi hana is a very light romance, it doesnt have much comedy but it doesnt have much drama either and there isnt a tragedy in the end that will make you cry, nor is this an harem, instead its a story that develops slowly and without many surprises but that along with an all likable cast is what makes it enjoyable to watch... 

*Chobits*:In the near future, personal computers take the form of attractive female androids, called Persocons.
Motosuwa Hideki is a poor student who failed his entrance exams to get into college. So, Hideki is forced to move to the city, get a job, and attend cram school in hopes of passing the next college entrance exam. He would of course also like to own a Persocon, but is way too poor to afford one.
One day, while returning home, he finds a Persocon in a trash heap. However, his new find does not seem to be like the others he has heard about. She does not seem to have an operating system at all, and only says "Chii". As Hideki learns more about his Persocon (aptly named Chii), he finds out that she is not of any known type, and is most likely some sort of home-made model. He also learns of a urban legend — the Chobits — Persocons with the ability to think for themselves, instead of just running complex programs.
Find out what happens between Hideki and his new Persocon, as she learns more about her environment, people, and life.
Chobits proves to be another gem from the creative talent at CLAMP. Focusing on a simple tale of boy meets robot girl, CLAMP  has created a charming tale of relationships that is actually deeper than a quick glance will show. The animation, character designs, music, and either voice casts combine to create a strong show that all fans of the romantic comedy genre can enjoy. Chobits  is sure to be one of the top hits for this year.

*Emma: A Victorian Romance*: At the tail end of the 19th century, in merry old London, a young maid named Emma meets the heir apparent of a bourgeois family on the steps of her master's house. Her master, aging ex-governess Mrs. Stownar, was once young William Jones' tutor, and when he reluctantly comes to visit the testy old lady, he is surprised to be instantly smitten by her lovely maid. Emma, equally smitten, spends their courtship in quiet bliss, only to run smack into the impenetrable social divide between her and his upwardly-mobile family. William's father is determined to marry his eldest son into the nobility—the opportunity for which arises when Eleanor, the naive daughter of a viscount, falls for William. With such an eminently eligible lady at his disposal, no one approves of William's association with “the help,” with the possible exception of Mrs. Stownar and his best friend and rival for Emma's affection, the free-spirited Prince Hakim of India.
Emma, is a great historical anime set on England and at the same time, it is a very good romance story with great characters...

*Hatsukoi Limited*:Being an adolescent girl is just one problem after another. Middle-schooler Arihara Ayumi receives a note from a high-schooler, a very large and intimidating boy, Zaitsu Misao, asking her out. Frightened and intrigued, she doesn't know what to do!
This has been described as a series of vignettes in the everyday lives of a junior high school girl named Ayumi and seven other junior high and high school girls, as they fall in and out of love and deal with girl issues. Authored by Mizuki Kawashita, (who also created the story for Ichigo 100%,) this manga series appeared in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine. 
This good romance anime, is also a lot of fun to watch...

*Koi Kaze*: Koshiro, a professional wedding consultant, has recently been dumped by his girlfriend when he crosses paths with a cute high school girl. Though inappropriate due to their age difference (he's 27, she's 15), he winds up on what passes for a date with her, where he ultimately displays more of his feelings than he had intended. The awkwardness of the situation is heightened tenfold when the two discover that she, Nanoka, is the little sister that Koshiro hasn't seen in more than a decade – and she's moving in with him and his divorced father in order to attend high school! Never a man comfortable with his emotions, Koshiro must struggle to sort out feelings that just won't go away even in light of their status as siblings. And how does Nanoka feel about Koshiro? Could it be that she, too, has feelings for him as well, feelings that transcend their familial status, even despite Koshiro's moody nature?
I have never watched this anime, although i watched one or two episodes, but i can tell this is one of the best romance anime done up to that date...

*Saishuuheiki Kanojo:The last love song on this little planet*: Shuuji and Chise are third year student at a high school in Hokkaido. The shy Chise is finally confessing to Shuuji, and finally two of them are starting to exchange diary awkwardly. One day, Shuuji tried to escape from a sudden enemy air raid on Sapporo. While desperately escaping from the air raid, Shuuji saw a scene that he could not forget for his life. He saw Chise, with a huge weapon looking as if it was part of her hand, shooting the enemy fighters down one by one. Apparently, Chise is the ultimate weapon with destructive power which is important for the war. 
While Saikano might look like your average romance anime, it is as much tragedy as is a good romance, Saikano is a challenging and emotionally wrenching series... Dont let a couple episodes fool you, if you stick to the end you will see by yourself...

*Saiunkoku Monogatar*: Shurei is the plucky, level-headed daughter of an impoverished aristocrat in a Chinese-influenced medieval country called Saiunkoku. Her father, a glorified librarian, works at the royal palace and one day is visited by Advisor Sho, an elderly high mucky-muck with a proposition for Shurei. The scent of gold instantly clouds her poverty-stricken mind, leading her to a privileged position...as the king's consort. Her assignment is to get the no-good layabout young ruler of the nation on his feet and ruling like he should be. She goes at it with gusto, only to find a gentle, rather shy young man instead of a spoiled, debauched autocrat. They hit it off well, and King Ryuki, moved by her strength and passion, soon takes a more active role in governance. That's only the beginning though. It seems everyone—her attractive steward Seiran, her easygoing father, and especially Ryuki himself—has secrets, and the palace isn't nearly so safe a place as it first appears.
Saiunkoku is an interesting and very beautiful story with many great characters and adventures in the country of saiunkoku...

*Tokyo Marble Chocolate*: The story revolves around a love story told from the point of view of two young lovers, respectively; that of the young woman named Chizuru, and that of the young man called Yudai.

The first episode is seen through Chizuru's eyes, and is inspired by Seamo's song Mata Aimasyou ("See You Again"), describing the mixed feelings just before the anticipated separation from the loved one. The second episode follows the story from Yudai's perspective, and is inspired by Sukimaswitch's song Zenryoku Syounen ("Full Powered Boy"), that portrays a young boy who opens up his defensive shell, to finally embrace the future. 
With only 2 episodes, this makes a perfect quick watch for anyone anytime anywhere, you dont need to worry about kids, they will love the little mule, show it to your loved one, show it everyone, im sure they will love the story...

*White Album*: Tōya Fuji, a college student is dating a rising idol singer named Yuki Morikawa. There are numerous challenges to the couple's relationship from the other people at Fuji's college, Morikawa's work, and elsewhere.
This might be an hard watch for some, but it is a very mature romance, and it is a story that rolls on the world of music, it's setting is the eighties and it's got lots of style...


 Sources used: ANIDB and ANN


----------



## razaron (Aug 29, 2011)

"Count of Monte Cristo" is to the play of the same name as "Samurai 7" is to "The 7 Samurai". If you get what I mean.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.fate-zero.jp/movies/pv02.html

WANT


----------



## djisas (Aug 29, 2011)

Go watch this!! http://youtu.be/1S48OcRZJRo
http://youtu.be/JFrQ5XS4w3U

And dont forget about Redline


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2011)

I almost want to watch Speed Grapher again. It was a very deep story.. Samurai 7 is one of my quartly anime that I like to watch again. Great series.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 30, 2011)

razaron said:


> Out of those I'd recommend:
> Baccano!
> Durarara!!
> Eden of the East
> ...


Oh crap.  I just found out that Netflix has almost all of the reco's from you and Entropy - Baccano (just first 16), speed grapher, gungrave, le chevalier, dance in the vampire bund - all for streaming.  Vampire bund looks very interesting. but I think I'm going to start with SG.
"Tokyo.  Where all the winners come to jerk each other off."
Oh yeah.  This is looking good.


----------



## razaron (Aug 30, 2011)

Baccano only has 16 eps (13 normal + 3 specials), so it's all cool.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2011)

The world only God Knows/Kami nomi no Shiru Sekai starts off strong, and then slowly peters off. Not recommended. Watching 2nd season now, I wonder if its better.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The world only God Knows/Kami nomi no Shiru Sekai starts off strong, and then slowly peters off.



It doesn't seem like it "slowly peters off" for me.



Fourstaff said:


> Not recommended. Watching 2nd season now, I wonder if its better.



For me, it's "still the same" since only the girls changed. The more substantial changes are subtle. 3rd season is an inevitability (especially with THAT kind of an ending at the last episode).


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It doesn't seem like it "slowly peters off" for me.
> 
> For me, it's "still the same" since only the girls changed. The more substantial changes are subtle. 3rd season is an inevitability (especially with THAT kind of an ending at the last episode).



It became a bit repetitive, but does not get much better (other than fan service). Unlike Katanagatari where the story slowly unveils, this one just goes on and on aimlessly. I am fine with anime which faff about (like Lucky Star), but at least don't start off giving some semblance to story and proceed to stall it like Detective Conan.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Unlike Katanagatari where the story slowly unveils



How did it become "Unlike Katanagatari where the story slowly unveils" then? Well, in this case it IS unlike Katanagatari since it unveils even slower.


----------



## razaron (Aug 30, 2011)

Katanagatari felt like a monster of the week anime for most eps but it was fun so meh.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> How did it become "Unlike Katanagatari where the story slowly unveils" then? Well, in this case it IS unlike Katanagatari since it unveils even slower.



I don't get any story other than him fulfilling random "hits" presented by Elsie. At least there was a goal at the end of Katanagatari so to speak.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't get any story other than him fulfilling random "hits" presented by Elsie. At least there was a goal at the end of Katanagatari so to speak.





Spoiler



Elsie's not the only demon working in the area.

Keima's not the only human with that "necklace."

Keima's targets are random but not necessarily given by Elsie, and aren't necessarily human.



No goal at the end? So Keima doesn't want to get rid of the "necklace" and just play his games?


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



His ultimate goal was to get rid of the necklace, but he didn't do that at the end, but instead given I was given "we have 2nd season" coming, something which is completely unsatisfactory.



At any rate I am going to finish the 2nd season and then revise my rating for the show. As of now it still receives "ignore" rating from me.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you put in the spoiler tags...replace the ordinal number with the one next to it in increasing order...and that's your spoiler. 


The show suffers because the studio's chopping it into seasons. It does well enough per season, but not well enough as one long series.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 30, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> What you put in the spoiler tags...replace the ordinal number with the one next to it in increasing order...and that's your spoiler.
> 
> 
> The show suffers because the studio's chopping it into seasons. It does well enough per season, but not well enough as one long series.



lol, the show is not my cup of tea, and I cannot see any audience which will appreciate it (like Anohana) hence I classified it as "ignore".


----------



## djisas (Aug 30, 2011)

I watched, i felt utterly bored and rated it 6, second season improved just a little and i rated it 7...

Does anyone know what vocaloids are??
I would like to present it to those interested in these "virtual" idols, the Koreans have just entered the war with the best quality vocaloid thus far: http://youtu.be/f5SPFks0YRA
Or one of the older ones, or rather the original vocaloid  and one of my favorite songs http://youtu.be/6hlADpxjj0s


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2011)

Now... I just finished watching Pumpkin Scissors.. Tried to watch it 3 times and finally finished it... Man, what a disapointment that anime was.. The ending was crap... It needs to be MORE..


----------



## djisas (Aug 30, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Now... I just finished watching Pumpkin Scissors.. Tried to watch it 3 times and finally finished it... Man, what a disapointment that anime was.. The ending was crap... It needs to be MORE..



I liked that, the op song was quite good...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 30, 2011)

djisas said:


> I liked that, the op song was quite good...



Yeah, the op song was good.. Nah, I just hated how it ended.. Left you wanting to see what really was going on... After the first 4-5 episodes i was drawn in to wanting to watch it.. But, it was one that left that taste in your mouth.. The taste you have when you eat the first bite of a Prime Rib and your little one steals it from you.. lol

In all. I'd tell people to watch it.. But, it's like the Scared Blacksmith.. It just could of been so much more.
IMHO


----------



## djisas (Aug 30, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the op song was good.. Nah, I just hated how it ended.. Left you wanting to see what really was going on... After the first 4-5 episodes i was drawn in to wanting to watch it.. But, it was one that left that taste in your mouth.. The taste you have when you eat the first bite of a Prime Rib and your little one steals it from you.. lol
> 
> In all. I'd tell people to watch it.. But, it's like the Scared Blacksmith.. It just could of been so much more.
> IMHO



Sacred blacksmith, it started so interesting, then it turned on some sort of romance comedy with occasional fights and it lacked Lisa fan service...

Here's an interesting article about Madoka, by the creator himself: In an interview in the Tuesday morning edition of the Asahi Shimbun paper, Puella Magi Madoka Magica writer Gen Urobuchi compared the plot of the Madoka Magica anime to the real-life terrorist network Al-Qaeda. The interview in the newspaper's Culture section begins with the following two questions, which contain spoilers for the anime series. 



Spoiler



Asahi: Madoka Magica is an original story. Where did the idea come from?

Urobuchi: I received a request to write a bloody story where magical girls appear, and then drop out one by one. I paid attention to the aspects that are troubling or overlooked in the traditional magical girl genre. I've been thinking that magical girls who have acquired superhuman abilities will find themselves removed from the world, which would cause contradictions and reactions.

Asahi: Magical girls, who are full of hope and who strive to save the people, soon suffer from hatred and jealousy, which turn them into the enemy witches. The change from good to evil left an emotional impact.

Urobuchi: For example, Al-Qaeda brought down the Twin Towers due to their self-righteousness. Justice for some people is an evil for others. Good intentions, kindness, and hope will not necessarily make people happy.



I guess now we know why...

Edit 3:
Watching steins gate ep 22:
Finally!!
Then i thought: oh, its over, what a shame...
And then: Oh shit!!
If things weren't bad enough now what??

Edit 4: Mardock Scramble
Just watched the first movie, the setting is very interesting, the animation is fantastic and so is character design, the cg cars are not so good, although fairly detailed, they look out of place and the music is great too as i had the chance to listen the ost beforehand...

The first movie deals with Ballot's life, past and future, the way she was killed, resurrected and now pursuits her nemesis with the help of Oeufcoque, she gradually starts adapting to her new reality...
The actions really good, specially during a shoot practice the way she was moving was awesome, and later on when the real action kicks in...
The movie ends on a cliff hanger unfortunately and the next movie will take a while, it will air on 3 of September and the bd doesnt have a date yet...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 31, 2011)

Funimation survey


----------



## razaron (Aug 31, 2011)

I watched Hyakko. The animation quality sucked throughout and only the second half was good. 
I also finished Minami-ke. The first season was funny. The second season wasn't as funny. The third season was funny.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2011)

The world only god knows season 2 is a bit better than the first season, but still not enough to get my recommendation as an anime worth watching.


----------



## djisas (Aug 31, 2011)

razaron said:


> I watched Hyakko. The animation quality sucked throughout and only the second half was good.
> I also finished Minami-ke. The first season was funny. The second season wasn't as funny. The third season was funny.



I really liked hyakko and all its characters, specially Torako and even more Suzume, i loved their special episode...

Minami-ke is also fun, there was lots of rage for season 2 and 3, but i really enjoyed them all and the animation upgrades...

Now since you are talking about high school comedies, have you watched azumanga and school rumble??
Also make sure not to miss pani poni dash an outrageous comedy with shaft quality seal


----------



## razaron (Aug 31, 2011)

Already seen all of them.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 1, 2011)

Any news on the Fall releases? Cant seem to find any decent info......


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Any news on the Fall releases? Cant seem to find any decent info......



Something like this?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmm.. Quite a few look good.. Hope it shapes to be that way.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 1, 2011)

wow so they are making quite a few anime based on manga for next season.....


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice quite a few good OVA's to grab nothing series wise caught my eye.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

Out of the list I am definitely going to watch Ika Musume 2nd Season, Fate/ZERO, Shakugan no Shana III, Ah! My Goddess, Gundam Unicorn, Carnival Phantasm, IS Encore and Baka Test OVA. The rest will be based on recommendations and time.


----------



## razaron (Sep 1, 2011)

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai should be good. If the manga's anything to go by.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL Fourstaff posted it already (and at 7:56am too, was about to eat breakfast lol), oh well.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL Fourstaff posted it already (and at 7:56am too, was about to eat breakfast lol), oh well.



Nothing wrong with reposting, I wouldn't go back to look for my own post, seeing that this thread moves rather rapidly.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nothing wrong with reposting, I wouldn't go back to look for my own post, seeing that this thread moves rather rapidly.



If I reposted it, it would still be on the same page...so what would be the point?

What I would be watching from the Fall 2011 lineup:
Working'!!
Shinryaku!? Ika Musume
Bakuman 2
Guilty Crown
Busou Shinki Moon Angel
Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
Maken-Ki!
Mashiro-Iro Symphony
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai
Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!
Mirai Nikki
C³
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn Episode 4 OVA


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 1, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> If I reposted it, it would still be on the same page...so what would be the point?



You will have another opportunity to repost in 5 pages time


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.animeroot.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/fall-11-chart-1.jpg



some of the titles look fake...


----------



## djisas (Sep 1, 2011)

I will soon start my own investigation and list whats good and what isnt...

From the first line, i see nothing good...
Second line: Guilty Crown. Music: Ryo (Supercell) Original Character Design: redjuice Ill be dammed if i wont watch this with those two names and even production IG

un-go from bones, from the pv this looks a very mature story with mature character design, borderline shoujo maybe, i liked the voice acting, ill keep an eye on it, it might turn out to be rather interesting to watch...

kyoukai horizon, huge quality cast (featuring yuki aoi as one of the characters too), and looking at the 4m pv, this one might be worth watching as a fantasy story...

Never played persona, but it enjoys massive popularity in japan, looking at the trailers, the animation and character design are very solid and good looking, I might take a look when it comes out…

Ika musume 2 is a must watch, and so is fate zero…

3rd line: Working 2, like ika, this is a must watch…
Maken-ki! If i need a healthy dose of fanservice, im sure this one will deliver it, the pv shows potential nudity with uncensored potential, but it lacks potential as a good anime…

kimi to boku, a story about 4 teens, an judging from the pv, not quite to my taste…

Mashiro-iro Symphony:  Harem, 5 girls one guy, unless it is exceptionally good, which it doesn’t look like its passable…

Last Exile: Gin`yoku no Fam, how many years have I waited for this sequel?? Finally!!

4th line: Tamayura, I have watched the ova, the story and its characters where really good, this is a must watch for me…

Lupin, I have watched a few episodes, I know the story well and the character, perhaps this is my first chance to watch a complete story…
But my research tells me there is nothing about this in any of my sources, but there are many rumors, until October we will know if its true or not…

Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle, this is some sort of yugi-oh with puzzles, the pv isn’t all to good either, character design is weird, etc… Skip

Bakuman 2, first season was average if not boring, I wonder if ill struggle watching the second season or not bother at all…

boku wa tomodachi, from the looks of it, its not SHAFT but its character design Buriki is the same from Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko, so im sure I will enjoy it…

5th line

Maji de Watashi ni Koi Shinasai!! Martial arts more violent girls, asides from the asses i saw in the pv, there was nothing much, the action seems a little bit nonsense and unrealistic and besides not much high quality feel, to skip…

mirai nikki: The ova that aired earlier showed some potential, and I know manga addicts have been craving for more, this might turn out to be interesting…

Shana 3, after the minor disappointment that was romance shana 2, and as promised long before here is season 3, the final conclusion and long awaited…

C³, dunno what to make of this, maybe after hearing a little about it, maybe from bloggers I will check if is any good…

Ben-to, now i think this one is rather unique in its story, and judging from the trailer, it might even be fun…
I think I might take a look…


----------



## razaron (Sep 1, 2011)

Just finished Ichigo Mashimaro. It was excellent.


----------



## Binge (Sep 1, 2011)

play persona games, they make you mighty


----------



## Shihab (Sep 1, 2011)

Binge said:


> play persona games, they make you mighty



Speak about random !
Dunno what you rec'ing that for, But I +1 it 
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona FTW


----------



## djisas (Sep 1, 2011)

razaron said:


> Just finished Ichigo Mashimaro. It was excellent.



LOL, watching this http://youtu.be/uIEuoZ1fYHI way back in the time made the show for me...

Have yo watched the ovas too??


----------



## razaron (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah. They were brilliant.
"gimme your organs!"


----------



## djisas (Sep 1, 2011)

Nobue was a lolicon but Miu was a torn on her rear, best jokes on Miu's expense...


----------



## razaron (Sep 1, 2011)

I liked how it just skipped to the aftermath of the beatings. That way of showing slapstick was genius.

My current avatar on GN:




Bullying at its finest.


----------



## djisas (Sep 1, 2011)

Wish they'd do a second season, since theres really no need for a plot to follow it would be easy...

Pani poni Dash was another fine comedy that year...
Watching the op videos on yutube shows Pani Poni was already a "typical" shaft show, innovative even today...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2011)

Watched Bleach movie 4.. It was good... I almost felt bad due to what happened to Yuzu... .


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Watched Bleach movie 4.. It was good... I almost felt bad due to what happened to Yuzu... .



There's a fourth movie now ? Where does it fit in the story timeline ? If anything after the 



Spoiler



Ichigo/Ulquiorra fight, or including bits from a filler later than Amagai Shusuke's arc


 don't bother.


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> There's a fourth movie now ? Where does it fit in the story timeline ? If anything after the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could say it stand on its own, although it opens with a fight between ichigo and ulqiora, the very same from the anime, what comes next is unrelated to the anime...


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

hmm. Might give a shot then. Thanks mate


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah.. think of the Movie as... what you wanted to know about the effects of Ichigo's "transformation" on everyone..


With a little "story" added to it

Then... See epi 337 of Bleach and see a crazy thing at the end of it..


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, that looks ugly in the anime, they could'a used the movie design or the "original" design, i think in ep 337 its a more primordial less powerful form...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2011)

djisas said:


> Oh yeah, that looks ugly in the anime, they could'a used the movie design or the "original" design, i think in ep 337 its a more primordial less powerful form...



Yeah.. like if... the form truly went the "other way"..



Spoiler



Before he had thought, even though it was clouded in anger. This form looks as if he's what a true hollow would be, but with a little more power





Man.. I need to get up there in fairy tale episodes.. still  at 20.. lol..


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.. like if... the form truly went the "other way"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FT is just epic, the edolas arc had some awesome battles and lots of development, and i dont know if its over yet...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

just finished katanagatari.

what should i watch now?


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm, redline + murdock scarmble + kara no kyoukai if you havent...

Have you watched gunbuster and diebuster??

Good movies less popular: First squad, Jinroh and king of thorn


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just finished katanagatari.
> 
> what should i watch now?



Cowboy Bebop ! It's Jazz/Blues weekend !


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Cowboy Bebop ! It's Jazz/Blues weekend !



Im pretty sure by now he would have watched it, its a rather old classic these days...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

djisas said:


> Hmm, redline + murdock scarmble + kara no kyoukai if you havent...
> 
> Have you watched gunbuster and diebuster??
> 
> Good movies less popular: First squad, Jinroh and king of thorn



i've seen scattered parts of kara no kyokai, not the others.

gunbuster and diebuster sound familiar - is it a series, OVA's or movies?




djisas said:


> Im pretty sure by now he would have watched it, its a rather old classic these days...



yup. rewatched it not long ago.


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've seen scattered parts of kara no kyokai, not the others.
> 
> gunbuster and diebuster sound familiar - is it a series, OVA's or movies?
> 
> ...



Gunbuster and diebuster are ovas that have been remastered into full movies, they are part of Gainax legacy, and even Gunbuster has fantastic quality for its age 23yo and dibuster continues with Gunbuster quality and takes it further with a little mix of flcl style...

Speaking of classics like Bebop, there's trigun and the recent movie adaptation, Trigun Badlands, have you watched it yet??


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

seen trigun, was badlands the movie? if so, i've seen that too.


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> seen trigun, was badlands the movie? if so, i've seen that too.



Yeah, badlands is the movie...

Have you watched the latest Ghibli (but non Miyasaki) movie, Borrowers Arrietty??
Pretty nice movie to watch with others or family...

Recently there was Fate stay night movie, quite good too...

This is a recommendation by good old Mark, Photon - The Idiot Adventure, worth a good laugh if nothing else...

Also to end this posts, have you watched Kite??
To everyone who never watched Kite, just watch this amv in youtube and be in awe just like i was the first time i saw it http://youtu.be/2QswD5mIZoE


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

arriety was pretty cool, actually. i always watch the ghibli stuff.

FSN was great, the alternate stuff in that really threw me off.


and seen kite, didnt like it much.


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

The action in quite was quite good, not only there is plenty of bloody action there is sex, rape and all the bad things our society has...
Still i though it was quite good...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2011)

I loved both Kite and the OVA of it. 

Another one I like of the sort.. Witchblade.. How many anime's out there is the "parent" the lead character?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 2, 2011)

Evangelion have stood the test of time pretty well, I am watching it for the first time (yes, shame on me etc.) and found it pretty interesting, if a bit slow compared to more modern anime.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Evangelion have stood the test of time pretty well, I am watching it for the first time (yes, shame on me etc.) and found it pretty interesting, if a bit slow compared to more modern anime.



Beware the last episode. Hell, if I were you I'de skip the final two episodes and watch the alternative ending movie (OVA?) instead.





djisas said:


> Im pretty sure by now he would have watched it, its a rather old classic these days...



I know. But lately I've been meeting many anime otakus that haven't even heard of it, so ....
Well, anyways, try Bakuretsu Tenshi. Or try Loups=Garous.



Cold Storm said:


> Another one I like of the sort.. Witchblade.. How many anime's out there is the "parent" the lead character?



Their is


Spoiler



Michiko to Hatchin



I doubt there are others that has a parent lead character with the same bust size though.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 2, 2011)

Just finished Speed Grapher, an I was honestly relieved.  It started off well enough but the gratuitous gore isn't my style.  I don't have a problem with it per se, I just don't like it - but only as a very general rule.

I also thought it was way too preachy.  Again, it's a matter of personal taste, but I don't want my anime with a side of political commentary.  Nothing wrong with it, I just don't appreciate it.



Spoiler



This is a minor point but the whole explanation about how the virus and catalyst mixed to - 'do stuff' - was beyond bogus.  If you're going to bother explaining at all, at least come up with something that is vaguely plausible.



Having said all of that, I thought it was a very imaginative series.  It wasn't the typical 'ok, killed this bad guy now we need a bigger, badder bad guy.'  It laid out the protagonist and antagonist pretty early on - even it wasn't really obvious - and stuck with the premise.  But it managed to avoid being boring in the process - not an easy thing to do.

I do want to say to Entropy and Razaron that I still appreciate your taking the time to offer recommendations and this isn't a backhanded criticism of that.  Plus, it was pretty clear from the beginning what type of anime it was and it was my choice to stick with it so once again -


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats a messed up anime, not the sort i'd personally recommend anyone...

Michiko to Hatchin was really cool, the setting, the animation and the characters...


----------



## razaron (Sep 3, 2011)

Finished Midori no Hibi. What a concept.

@twilyth: Watch Gungrave next, it's got awesome mafia bromance. Also this is probably a bit late but don't read up on Baccano, it'll probably be better that way.


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys. anime newbie here just started watching it like 2 weeks ago and just went watching it everyday.

this is what I have seen so far.

Kimi Ga nozomu eien
Clannad
Black lagoon
spice and wolf
welcome to the nhk
the girl who leapt through time
true tears
Elfen Lied
Ef - A tale of memories
Bakemonogetari
Gantz
Angel Beats

thats all I have watched until now and watched every single EP.

my favs from them are pretty much Kimi ga nozomu eien, black lagoon, elfen lied and spice and wolf. please add me to the club =)

BUT

what should I watch now please give me some recommendations, no mecha please hehehe.


----------



## razaron (Sep 3, 2011)

snuif09 said:


> what should I watch now please give me some recommendations, no mecha please hehehe.



K-on.


----------



## djisas (Sep 3, 2011)

razaron said:


> Finished Midori no Hibi. What a concept.
> 
> @twilyth: Watch Gungrave next, it's got awesome mafia bromance. Also this is probably a bit late but don't read up on Baccano, it'll probably be better that way.



Midori no hibi, i remember that, it was lots of fun...



snuif09 said:


> Hey guys. anime newbie here just started watching it like 2 weeks ago and just went watching it everyday.
> 
> this is what I have seen so far.
> 
> ...




Hourou Musuko a great drama, dont forget Clannad after story and Ef tales of melody...

If you like elfen lied and black lagoon, try baccano, durarara, a little more bloody, more violent higurashi no naku koro ni, even more bloody but fantastic Shiki...

Note to everyone: im reworking my recomendations list and it will be ready in a few moments...
Edit: New and improved\cleansed list for everyone!!


Spoiler



*Action:*
*Baccano*: Each of the stories in the series involves several unrelated plots intersecting and crossing each other as events spiral farther and farther out of control. Immortal alchemists, mafia operated speakeasies, and many other elements of pulp fiction mashed together for a world straight out of the movies.
Baccano is an awesome comedy that will never get boring, it has a huge but memorable cast, you will even remember the small villains when you finish the anime, but for the history stays an awesome comedy duo, Baccano has lots of action, lots of mafia business and lots of violence, but it never gets serious enough, not when those two are on screen messing with everyone...

*Black lagoon*: When Okajima Rokuro (aka Rock) visits Southeast Asia carrying a top secret disk, he is kidnapped by pirates riding in the torpedo boat, Black Lagoon. Although he thought he would be rescued soon, the company actually abandons him, and sends mercenaries to retrieve the secret disk. He narrowly escapes with his life, but has nowhere to go. He gives up his name and past, and resolves to live as a member of the Black Lagoon.
Heavy action with strong characters, a serious anime about modern pirates...

* Comedy: *
*A-Channel:*The story revolves around the everyday life of four high school girls: the flighty Run, the reckless Tooru, the timid Yuuko, and the level-headed Nagi. 
A very fun anime with a strong cast and great voice work, not much of a story but there's no need for one either way...

*Clannad*:Set in a high school located in some Japanese town. Okazaki Tomoya is a third-year student who does not take his studies seriously. Always late for class, he is seen as a delinquent by the rest of his classmates who are busy preparing for their college entrance examinations. Needless to say, he does not have too many close friends either.
Tomoya does not seem not to mind either — until one day he meets a girl, Furukawa Nagisa, who is left alone without friends in the school because everybody she knew already graduated. "What a clumsy girl", he thinks at first. But he can not leave her alone and so, while helping her, he meets a few other girls from his school. Although he does not care much about them at first, he soon opens his heart to them as they get to know each other better. 
The first season is all about comedy and an harem of girls...

*Hyakko*: On their first day of high school shy Ayumi Nonomura and taciturn Tatsuki Iizuka become lost on the immense campus of Kamizono Academy. An irresistible force of nature named Torako Kageyama accompanied by her best friend Suzume Saotome appears in front of them. Led, sometimes pushed, by Torako, the girls and their classmates work through problems of school, home and adolescence.
More high quality High school comedy with a very sharp character design and quite unique as well, its comedy levels are quite good, a must watch...

*Ichigo Mashimaro*:Ichigo Mashimaro follows the life of Nobue Itoh, her younger sister Chika, and her friends. The basic premise of the show can be summed up in “cute girls do cute things in cute ways”, be it trying to quit smoking, going outside to play, celebrating a holiday, or doing school work.
If Azumanga Daioh left you longing for more sweet, off-kilter comedy, then you'll be glad to know that its successor has arrived. Although Strawberry Marshmallow features a younger cast of characters, the same oddball humor that made AzuDai a hit also permeates this series, with an added edge of sarcasm. They say that cute shows are all about brash, annoying antics and being as loud as possible, but this series proves that wrong. There is something uniquely appealing about Marshmallow's deadpan delivery, the way a joke creeps up from behind and suddenly strikes—like an unseen slap knocking a 12-year-old girl to the ground. That's the kind of gag that just doesn't happen anywhere else.

*Lovely Complex*:Risa Koizumi, taller than the average girl, and Atsushi Ootani, shorter than the average guy - their constant bickering and comical love-hate relationship is well-known throughout the school. They act similarly and love the same music, and their friendship is full of laughing, shouting at each other, and of course, lots of jokes about one another's height. But when Risa notices her feelings for Ootani growing, she's worried. She doesn't know if he can ever see her as more than a friend. With her friends rooting for her, she struggles to make him see how she feels about him, and that a romantic relationship between a tall girl and a short guy can work. Oblivious Ootani doesn't make things easy for her, but she stubbornly perseveres in her own unconventional way, determined for her feelings to get through to him, and finally be returned. If only she could do it without driving herself and everyone else crazy in the process...
An awesome comedy with a great comedy duo, but also a very good romance anime...

*Lucky Star*: Lucky star is an awesome comedy, buts its parodies and other anime heavy influences makes it an hard watch for anyone that isnt an otaku yet, but for veterans, its simply hilarious to watch...

*Maria Holic*:The story centers on a sophomore named Kanako who enrolls in all-girls school because she has a phobia of men and wants to find her destined yuri partner. She meets a captivating freshman named Mariya who fits her criteria — except her seemingly ideal mate happens to be a cross-dressing sadistic boy.

*Pani Poni Dash*: So you think you're ready for a new take on high school silliness. But are you ready for one that goes at maximum speed, assaulting the eyes and the ears and the mind with all manner of madcap humor? Pani Poni Dash! may be a retread of familiar themes, but it attacks those themes with such energy and uniqueness that there's no mistaking it for any other classroom comedy. Watch it once just to see what happens, watch it again to catch all the in-jokes, watch it as many times as you need to see comedy pushed to its technical limits. And it might just make you think twice about vending machines that dispense warm drinks.

*School rumble*: Tsukamoto Tenma is always chasing after the rather unusual Karasuma Ooji, to no avail. Her over-the-top methods don't even seem to register, but she keeps trying. Harima Kenji, the class rebel, is desperately trying to confess his feelings to Tenma, also with no luck. It's a comedy love-triangle, with humour that comes in from left field!
If there's something that might be even better than azumanga it is school rumble, and everyone looking for a good comedy should watch it, it even has some bits of romance here and there...

*Cyberpunk*: Cyberpunk focuses on computers or information technology, usually coupled with some degree of breakdown in social order. The plot often centers on a conflict among hackers, artificial intelligences, and mega corporations, tending to be set within a near-future dystopia Earth. 

*Armitage III*: Ross Sylibus is a Chicago cop, who lost his partner in a battle with a cyborg. He has just been transferred to Mars as an expert on androids, but before he has even left the spaceport he spots a group of suspicious people, who turn out to be a madman with cyborg bodyguards. With the help of his soon-to-be partner waiting in the terminal, Naomi Armitage, he stops the cyborgs, but their leader escapes.
The plot is complicated enough to engross viewers, yet flexible enough to drive the series forward at a fast pace. The dreary mood of the series is interchanged at times with sparks of hope that are portrayed convincingly through the talents of the voice actors.

*Dennou Coil*: In this future, a mobile phone like technology has people wear special visors to superimpose coordinated, instant virtual images over the top of their everyday real world. This cyberspace layer, "space", interacts perfectly as you move about or touch things. It even allows children to have advanced Tamagotchi style cyberpets (very tidy!), or to make video calls using simple hand gestures alone.

However, something is happening in Daikoku which the adults have not yet noticed. Cyberpets go missing, dangerous spherical robots patrol the skies and a mysterious gigantic character named Satchii seems connected to it all.

When 6th grader Yasako moves to Daikoku to be with family, her beloved pet goes missing too, and she is drawn into the affairs of a Cyberpet Recovery Agency run by the local children.


*Desert Punk:*In the future, Japan is a wasteland. In the Great Kantou Desert, scattered humans eke out a living in the hot sand. Among them, a short-statured man they call Sunabouzu makes a living as a bounty hunter. Like a demon of the sand, he seems unbeatable. Yet, like all men, he has a particular weakness for the opposite sex... 
You're in for a good laugh watching this...

*Ergo Proxy*: The cocoon-like city of Romdo was meant to be a sealed-off utopian city where humans and androids (‘autoreivs’) would co-exist in peace under total government control… of course, these things rarely work out, so in execution, Romdo is a dark, depressing sort of place. While investigating a strange series of murders, Intelligence Bureau detective Re-l Mayer gets an enigmatic (and creepy) warning that something is “awakening”… and then she's visited by a bizarre-looking android beast, who defends her from another, equally bizarre-looking android beast. Something stinks in the city of Romdo!
Ergo Proxy is the latest in a long tradition of twisty, dark, violent dramas like Serial Experiments Lain, Texhnolyze, and Blame!, and it's a fine addition to the genre. Beautifully animated and strikingly mature, Ergo Proxy is a top-shelf title that any high-minded sci-fi fan (or anyone into gothic mystery titles like Witch Hunter Robin) will probably enjoy.
Ergo Proxy certainly isn't for everyone. It's a dark, brooding, slowly-paced sci-fi mystery with philosophical underpinnings; this is unquestionably an adult anime. People expecting nonstop robot fights will be disappointed, as will anyone who isn't patient enough to stick with the storyline. Overall, though, this is a mature, engrossing series; it's a nice break from the piles and piles of harem comedies and dating-sim shows the medium has become inundated with.

*Eve no Jikan*: In the near future, probably in Japan, long after robots have been put to practical use, and not so long since human-type robots, or androids have appeared.

Due to the Robot Ethical Committee, people take it for granted to treat robots as electronic appliances. However, because of their human appearance, except for the halos above their heads, some humans — called dori-kei (android-style) — are becoming too attracted to these androids, and this is causing new social problems.

Rikuo has been taught to treat androids the way he does since he was a child. He does not think of androids as human beings, and uses them as useful tools. One day, he discovers that ominous words were recorded in home-android Sammy's activity log:

"Are you enjoying the time of EVE?"

Tracing her footsteps with his friend Masaki, they arrive at a strange cafe that has put up the slogan not to discriminate between human beings and androids.


*Ghost in the Shell*: In the year 2029, the world is made borderless by the net; augmented humans live in virtual environments, watched over by law enforcement that is able to download themselves into super-powered, crime busting mecha.
The ultimate secret agent of the future is not human, has no physical body and can freely travel the information highways of the world, hacking and manipulating whatever and whenever required. 
Ghost in the Shell is a long list of movies and 2 tv series totaling 52 episodes, it is without question a MASTERPIECE, anyone and everyone should be watching this and even read the manga whenever possible...

*Mardock Scramble*: Why me? It was to be the last thought a young prostitute, Rune Balot, would ever have... as a human anyway. Taken in by a devious gambler named Shell, she became a slave to his cruel desires and would have been killed by his hand if not for a private investigator and his self-aware Universal Tool, Œufcoque. Now a cyborg, Balot has not only physical powers, but the ability to disrupt social environments. She chases after Shell, his partner-in-crime Boiled, and faces down a variety of insane villains in this pulse-pounding cyberpunk noir adventure.


*Real Drive*: The story takes place in 2061, 50 years after humanity developed the "Net society" that depended on information networks despite their security issues. To improve security, a new network called Meta Real Network — or "Metal" for short — was developed. People's personal memories are reduced to information and placed within "protected virtual stand-alone organic cyber enclaves" called bubble shells online. The result was a virtual "explosion" of creative freedom as people felt safe enough to explore instincts and desires on Metal that they would not otherwise explore in real life. This "friction" between the Metal's alluring lack of restrictions and rules-bound reality led to trouble and incidents that investigators known as "cyber divers" must handle. Masamichi Haru is one such cyber diver. 
This is a Production I.G an Masamune Shirow's production, it is a very unique anime in many aspects and it is very interesting to watch...

*Serial Experiments Lain*: The first episode opens with the mysterious suicide of a high-school girl, Chisa Yomoda. Chisa-chan was a classmate of Lain Iwakura, a quiet, 14-year-old high-school girl. One of the other girls in the class has been receiving e-mail messages from Chisa-chan, and Lain discovers she also has mail from Chisa-chan. In the mail she explains to Lain that she just abandoned her flesh. She assures Lain that she still is alive in the 'wired' world. After getting a new 'navi' and adding a 'psyche' circuit, Lain spends more and more time in the wired. It seems that Lain has at least 2 personalities, and Lain's first personality is changing even now. Who is Lain? Who are the 'knights'? Can the wired influence the real world with a prophecy? Is the real world nothing but a hologram of the information in the wired? 
Lain is definitely not for everyone. It's very eccentric but it certainly has a point and it's accomplished in a rather interesting way if you don't mind watching very cerebral anime. There's little to no action, no comedy, no nothing, except some very serious thought provoking drama. It's bizarre enough to make you watch it at least twice. Check it out. 
LAIN is one of Yoshitoshi ABe's masterpieces...

*Texhnolyze*: Lukuss is a forsaken City where despair and violence is widespread. Its sole purpose of existence is mining rafia, a rare material that connects the human body, a necessity to texhnolyzation - manufacturing mechanical limbs.
There lives Ichise, a boy who carves his life in gamble boxing to live, Ran, a girl who sees the near future and Oonishi Kyogo, the leader of Organo who can hear the "Voice of the Town".
Lukuss is governed by force by Organo, a battle equipped working class organization. An opposing anti-tehnolyze force is the Citizen Salvation Alliance led by Kalis Makimata. There also exists a gang of texhnolyzed youths proclaiming freedom called Racan. Out of the city live the people of Gabe, a subterranean spiritual community following the words of The Seer.
The town symbol Obelisk silently watches the delicate balance of Lukuss, for chaos is about to unfold. 
It's a waste of time to recommend this series to “fans of (insert anime series here)” because there literally isn't anything else like it out there on the market right now. This is a radical departure even for Abe, who specializes in unorthodox anime storytelling. It almost belongs more in the foreign film section than with the rest of the anime on the shelf; it's that different. If you're looking for something new or are interested in expanding your horizons, this is a definite purchase for you. It's as close to art as anime gets while still being captivating. 

*Drama:*
*Air*: * Based on an adult visual novel game for the PC by Visual Art's/Key.
Kunisaki Yukito is a traveller, ever seeking the girl in the sky from a legend passed down in his family. His journey takes him to a small seaside town, where he meets Misuzu, a girl who seems eager to become his friend. A story spanning a thousand years begins to unfold against the background of their peculiar relationship.
Air is one of the saddest anime ever made, and is one of Key's Masterpieces along with Kanon...

*Clannad after story*: Events in After Story take place immediately after the end of the first part, but extends into the next ten years, where Tomoya and Nagisa live together as a family. 
Half The same good comedy seen in the first season, half serious slice of life, Clannad is a tragedy, so if you watch it, prepare to feel very sad, but its is still one of the best in the genre...

*Ef a tale of memories and melodies*: Like Clannad, Ef is simply one of the best tales ever told, spiced with some drama, a little of tragedy and lots of romance...

*Hourou Musuko:*
Nitori Shuuichi is a boy who wants to become a girl. He transfers to a new elementary school, and there, meets Takatsuki Yoshino, a tall and attractive young girl. Coincidentally, Yoshino also dreams of becoming the opposite sex. She lets Shuuichi in on a secret that she cross dresses from time to time and visits places far from home. Due to the fact that they share the same secret, they become close. The two are now in middle school. In the midst of a crowd full of new people, the two search for their own paths; all the while facing the troubles and concerns that come along with puberty. 
This is a beautiful story, maybe unique in its presentation and in touching sensible themes of society...

*Kanon*:One snowy winter's day...
I sit on a bench near the station, waiting to meet my cousin Nayuki Minase; it's been seven years since I last saw her.
This place is far from the town where I was born and lived until yesterday.
This is where Nayuki lives with her mother, who has offered to take me in, now that I am forced to move so suddenly.
And this is the town in which my faintest, cloudiest childhood memories are set...
A young man, Yuuichi Aizawa, gets off a train and leaves the station as he enters a town that is blanketed by snow. He left the area seven years ago and has now returned to his memories that he left behind. Although his past is blurry in his mind, the girls that still remember him and that he had relationships begin to help him remember. While this happens, the bad memories of his past also begin to come back, and will eventually haunt him. 
Kanon is a drama anime, there are many fun moments, sad moments, there are many mysteries and many characters hold a secret, and there's also romance like in any good drama anime...
Kanon is another of Key's Masterpieces, and while AIR is a warm summer anime, Kanon is cold winter anime, Kanon was also made before and after AIR, there are 2 versions of the same story one from 2002 and the other from 2006, for those who watched both, its hard to tell winch is better...

*Kimi ga Nozomu Eien*: Kimi ga Nozomu Eien is the story of Haruka Suzumiya, Takayuki Narumi and Mitsuki Hayase, the tragedy that will happen in the future and the drama the characters will have to live after the tragedy…
This is probably the title that better defines drama and tragedy on anime, before Clannad it was the best in the genre, but now it shares that place...
If u are just starting to watch this anime, prepare for a rollercoaster of emotions, once you start watching it you are part of the cast, it feels like you are there sharing those moments with them.

*True tears*: Shinichiro is a student living in what would be a dream come true for most high school boys, but for him is mostly a frustration. A well liked girl in school named Hiromi has lived in his house for a year along with his family. Her father was a close friend of the family, and when he died they immediately took her in. She is popular and well liked, always smiles, is talented in sports- but Shinichiro knows there must be tears inside her. Having an artistic tendency, he makes watercolours of her and thinks about wishing to ease her tears. Yet he cannot bring up the nerve to talk to her even in his own home. She, too, is quiet and withdrawn in their house, quite unlike at school. Shinichiro is also distracted by teasing from his friend Nobuse for watching Hiromi from afar, a curse of bad luck from a strange girl named Noe, and being forced to perform Muhiga dancing. By helping Noe he hopes to ease his own problems, yet he seems to have difficulty helping himself.
While true tears might not be as good as the ones above but its very close, it tels a little different story...
True tears tells the story of a boy and the three women that love him and while he loves all three differently, he will have to chose only one...
How can we not be sad whit all that is going on in this small town??

*Fantasy:*
*Claymore*: Long ago, Youma, shape changing demons, took human form to live in disguise in human towns, feeding on them in secret.
A secret, nameless society has discovered a way of implanting Youma flesh into humans to create hybrids powerful enough to defeat the Youma. A hybrid's standard abilities include faster healing, limited shape modification, the ability to detect Youma and other hybrids, and overall enhanced physical prowess allowing them to wield massive claymores, for which they are named: Claymores. For reasons not divulged, only women are selected to be Claymores. They are often chosen for implantation after being the sole survivors of a family attacked by a Youma; this ensures their loyalty and willingness to endure the painful hybridization process.
The society sends Claymores to towns that can afford their fees to kill Youma. The society is often strict and harsh; Claymores who break the rules risk being hunted down by their fellow warriors.
The story of Claymore follows the adventures of the beautiful warrior Claire, who fights demons while struggling to hold on to her own humanity. 
*Kara No kyoukai\Garden of Sinners *: * Based on a novel by Nasu Kinoko, writer for Type-Moon. Kara no Kyoukai plays in a parallel universe to that of Shingetsutan Tsukihime. Considered the precursor/inspiration for the story of Shingetsutan Tsukihime.

From a long sleep, Ryougi Shiki awoke. As an after effect, she gained the power to perceive the death of things. A power to kill anything with just a knife lures Shiki into a dark world. The murderer from two years ago. Swarm of floating ghosts. A girl who can bend things by just looking at them. A spiral construction which collects people's death. When numerous bizarre incidents collides with Shiki's Mystic Eyes, her lost memories reawaken.

The main character, Ryougi Shiki, was involved in a car accident and fell into a deep coma for two years. When she finally awoke from it, she had gained the Eyes of Death Perception ability but believed to have lost something instead.

The Ryougi family attempted to create human beings that exceeded normal humans, and to accomplish this, they trained their children in various martial arts and fencing, and also made them split their personalities. They believed that by using this method, one personality could be an expert in one subject while the other could be a master of other subjects. Shiki was no exception to this, and she had a masculine and feminine side that switched places with each other.

After having woken up from the accident, Shiki believed that her masculine personality side had died during the accident. Instead she tried to supplement the spiritually dead Shiki's personality by her masculine tone.  

*Katanagatari*: The legendary swordsmith Shikizaki Kiki made 1000 swords in his career. The more swords a state had, the greater success they had in the wars. When the Shogun emerged victorious, he collected 988 of the swords...but those were just practice.

The final twelve swords were the pinnacle of his career. Each of them has powers so extraordinary, one man could defeat small armies.

Shogunate strategist Togame has been ordered to recover them. She first hired a ninja...but the worth of the swords is so great the entire ninja clan defected the moment they recovered one. Then she hired a swordsman...but he kept the sword for himself.

Her last hope is Shichika, the seventh and last practitioner of the Kyotoryuu -- No Sword School. He and his sister live on an island cut off from civilization -- they have no need for money. His sword school does not use swords -- he would not want the swords for himself.

So why should he help her?

"Because you will fall in love with me."

*Kemono no Souja Erin*: Kemono no Souja Erin is about a young woman who is drawn into a war between kingdoms.
10-year-old Erin is a young girl who lives with her mother in the Tai Koh Region in the small Village of Ake. She has a big love for animals, especially the Touda, dragon-like creatures used in the war.
Her mother Soyon was originally of the Mist People, an ancient clan who have members with green hair and eyes, and is rumored to follow in the ancient ways, practice magic, and hide in the mist. But despite her genealogy, they stay in the village because Erin's late father was the son of the village chief and Soyon is the head Touda doctor.
One day however a tragedy happens which changes Erin's life forever. 
One way of describing this Story is simply calling it an Epic Masterpiece...
Erin is a story that will please both children and adults...

*Mushishi*: They are neither plants nor animals. They differ from other forms of life such as micro-organisms and fungi. Instead they resemble the primeval body of life and are generally known as "Mushi". Their existence and appearance are unknown to many and only a limited number of humans are aware of them. Ginko is a "Mushi-shi", who travels around to investigate and find out more about the "Mushi". In the process, he also lends a helping hand to people who face problems with supernatural occurrences which may be related to the "Mushi".
At once deeply human and utterly alien, mystical and earthily secular, Mushi-Shi beckons us—like the closing of second eyelids—to look at the world with new eyes, to go out and revel in the wonder of an eroded stone or the fractal veins of a leaf. It's enough to bring out the hippie in even the most hardened anime veteran. Images—a tidal wave of mushi pouring from girl's empty eye-sockets, a golden summer sky aswarm with flocks of feathery mushi—will haunt the mind's eye; emotions—the tender joy of another's company, the aching pain of loss—will linger in the heart. But the greatest achievement of all is to change, however briefly, our perception of the world around us. It's an end many strive for but few achieve, and Mushi-Shi does so without once allowing the effort to strain its calm, measured rhythm.

*Shakugan no Shana*: Sakai Yuuji was a normal student, but one day his normal life was gone. He was assaulted by a monster, Guze no Tomogara.It was a monster which came from another world, and was able to turn humans into light for him to eat. It was a girl with burning hair and red eyes (shakugan = flaming eyes) that saved him, while he was too surprised to move. Then, that girl said to him You don't exist anymore...

*Horror/suspense/mystery*
*Bakemonogatari*:Bakemonogatari centres on Araragi Koyomi, a third year high school student who is almost human again after briefly becoming a vampire. One day, a classmate named Senjougahara Hitagi, who infamously never talks to anyone, falls down the stairs into Koyomi's arms. He discovers that Hitagi weighs next to nothing, in defiance of physics. After being threatened by her, Koyomi offers her help, and introduces her to Oshino Meme, a middle-aged homeless man who helped him stop being a vampire.
Info: In each chapter of the series, he encounters a different heroine, each involved with a different "apparition". The events of the previous chapters play an important role in the subsequent ones. The series primarily focuses on conversations between characters; it contains a fair number of parodies of other series, as well as Nisio Ishin's trademark wordplay and meta-humour.
Bakemonogatari is the previous Shaft masterpiece and the most sold ever TV anime for each disk release, it broke all records with each BD, only Shaft new work is proving to be more popular...

*Blood: The Last Vampire*:At the Yokota Base in Japan, a nervous American military is on the brink of the Vietnam War. But a greater threat exists within the walls of the heavily-guarded compound: Vampires. A team of top-secret undercover agents learns of these blood-sucking fiends, and dispatches the mysterious Saya to hunt down and destroy them. This beautiful yet dangerous vampire slayer must use her extraordinary abilities and lethal Japanese sword to save the humans from the vampires who fear no sunlight.

*Boogiepop Phantom*:A scream in the night, and in that instant the world changed ... or at least, it appeared to.
The story evolves around a creature called Boogiepop. Boogiepop, also called 'death', hangs out in the city, and whenever you encounter it, she'll take you with her.
Nagi Kirima, a highschool student, seems to be fighting Boogiepop - or at least, she tries to. But then there are disappearances everywhere, and strange happenings occur. And nobody sees the link between them.
In a mixture of chaos and thrilling horror Nagi tries to find out what happened ... and why it still hasn't happened to her. 
Despite the fact that Lain  and Boogiepop were created by two entirely different groups of people, they share so many similarities in the way they come across that the comparison between the two is inevitable. Quite simply, everything that Lain is, Boogiepop is more. Lain is weird, Boogiepop is absolutely eerie, Lain is confusing, Boogiepop can cause serious headaches, and while Lain had some of the best sound ever in an Anime, Boogiepop makes the best use of sound effects to be ever heard in an Anime. So then, whatever Lain is, Boogiepop is more, but is Boogiepop any good? It all depends on the viewer.

*Demon Prince Enma*: Humans believe that they have forever banished the monsters of old along with the night, pushed back into the far reaches by the shining brilliance of the city. But in the absence of real shadows, monsters have simply moved into other shadows. They lurk, not in the blackness of night, but in the darkness of human hearts. Enma, a fire-wielding demon, roams the earth exploring these internal shadows. For it is his job, along with his childhood companion, snow-woman Yuki, to ferret out the monsters who have escaped Hell and either send them back or burn them to ashes with its flames. Murderous dolls or viscious blood-suckers, as Enma gets closer to the demons and the humans possessed by them, others in the city—a police officer and a lady reporter—grow closer to him, and to the truth of his Hell-born mission.
Review :
Throw together veteran creator Go Nagai and Elfen Lied director Mamoru Kanbe, and what do you get? For lack of a better example, you get Demon Prince Enma; a solid horror OVA that does interesting things with both, without redefining either.

*Elfen Lied*: A monster in the form of a naked red-haired girl breaks free from her cell and wreaks bloody havoc before escaping outside. The next day a pair of college-aged cousins discovers the girl on the beach – but now she's a simpleton lacking any means of communication. Unaware of what she is and not knowing what else to do with her, Yuka and Kohta take the girl they call Nyu (because that's all she can say) home, clothe her, look after her, and even try to protect her when police and armed special forces troops come looking for her. Though Nyu seems harmless enough, the serial killer personality within her still lurks within, occasionally taking control when threats arise. Are Yuka and Kohta safe from her? Is anyone?
Elfen Lied is an impact title, one of those rare anime which makes such a strong impression that it will, for better or worse, linger in your mind long after you've first seen it. The intensity of the graphic content may make it too extreme for even some mature viewers, but it's a title which should be on the shelf of any otaku  with a high tolerance for graphic violence.

*Ghost Hunt*: Telling ghost stories is a favorite past time of Mai Taniyama and her friends--that is, until she meets 17 year-old Kazuya Shibuya, the man sent by Shibuya Psychic Research Center to investigate paranormal activity at a supposedly haunted school. When Mai gets caught in a dangerous situation, she is rescued by Kazuya's assistant. Saving her lands the assistant incapacitated, and Kazuya demands that Mai become his assistant, instead...
Ghost Hunt is probably the best Ghost anime ever made, while it isn't as bloody as elfen lied or violent like higurashi, it certainly has it's charm and it imposes fear on the viewer psychologically, maintaining an high tension most of the time when dealing with the occult and its denizens...

*Gosick:*Gosick takes place in 1924 in a small, made-up European country of Saubure. The story centres on Kujou Kazuya, the third son of a Japanese Imperial soldier, who is a transfer student to St. Marguerite Academy, where urban legends and horror stories are all the rage. There he meets Victorique, a mysterious yet beautiful and brilliant girl who never comes to class and spends her days reading the entire content of the library or solving mysteries that even detectives can't solve. The series mostly focuses on Kazuya and Victorique getting involved in different mystery cases and their struggle to solve them, at the same time forming important bonds with different people.
Fantastic story, hard to find better, fantastic characters, the main character is very strong, and her voice actress did a fantastic job...

*Higurashi no Naku Koro ni* :Maebara Keiichi, a young teenager, has recently moved from the city to the rural village of Hinamizawa  with his family. He is adjusting quite well to his new life, making friends at the small school, playing games, passing time in relative happiness, when suddenly a gruesome murder occurs...
A mystery begins to unravel — tracing back to happenings five years ago. As Keiichi learns more about these strange events, he wonders if he will be able to face the truth behind all of this.
Within the first few seconds of the first episode it will become quite clear that this is something well departed from a pleasant little moe fest, despite the way the rest of that first episode plays out. No, this is a case of moe meets murder, one that unnerves and disturbs much more with its violence and wickedness than with any sexual connotations, one where a perfectly cute-looking girl can turn into a perfectly menacing creature with startling swiftness. Its beginning, the way it transposes cute and evil (with its accompanying bloody violence), and how it bounces back and forth between its thoroughly innocent and grippingly dark content invites comparisons to Elfen Lied, but whereas the latter was a very visceral tale, When They Cry concentrates much more on mystery and psychological effects. 

*Kakurenbo*:There is a street where no one lives, where ghostly lights flicker in the shadows. It is whispered that children who play hide-and-seek there after dark are kidnapped by demons…and disappear forever. Tonight, a boy named Hikora joins the game in search of his missing sister. Eight children gather. The street lamps flare though no one is there to light them. The game... and the terror... are about to begin! 
A very interesting short movie worth watching by everyone...

*Le portrait de petite Cosette*:Cossette, a pretty young blond girl, was murdered in 18th century France by Marcelo, a painter who had fallen in love with her while producing numerous portraits of her. For more than 250 years her spirit lingers in a glass, waiting for a person who would be able to see and fall in love with her, thus providing an avenue for her freedom. Though she is reluctant to take the drastic actions necessary to gain her freedom, since it would mean the suffering and death of one who loves her, she sees her opportunity in Eiri, an antique shop employee who not only can see her but quickly becomes obsessed with her. The spirits of the objects which belonged to Cossette in life sense in Eiri the reborn spirit of Marcelo, however, and respond with great anger, threatening Eiri’s well-being. Can Eiri survive the curse of her objects and find a way to be with Cossette, or will his friends succeed in calling him back from the dream realm into which he is slipping? Does Cossette herself value her freedom enough that she is willing to allow Eiri’s suffering to happen? 
Le Portrait de Petite Cossette is, ultimately, an artsy, stylish supernatural horror story about love and obsession. Its dramatic visuals, exceptional artistry, and sumptuous musical scoring make watching it quite an experience, and the story isn't half bad, either. It is very intensely graphic, so it is not a series for younger viewers or the faint at heart. If Goth-Loli appeals to you, you're a fan of inventive artistry, or you're looking for something quite different in the realm of supernatural tales, then this title is definitely worth a look.

*Madoka*: After experiencing a bizarre dream, Madoka Kaname, a kind 14-year old girl, encounters a magical creature named Kyube. Madoka and her friend Sayaka Miki are offered the opportunity of gaining magical powers if they agree to make a contract with the strange little being. He will also grant them one wish, but in exchange they shall risk their lives by accepting the responsibility of fighting witches. Invisible to human eyes, witches are catalysts of despair in the areas they inhabit. An ally of Kyube, a magical girl named Mami Tomoe, befriends and encourages the two girls to accept the contract. For an unknown reason, another magical girl named Homura Akemi is determined to prevent Madoka from accepting the deal. Shaft Latest masterpiece and most popular anime of 2011, nothing is what it seems...

*Shiki*: Sotobamura is a small village with around 1300 inhabitants. It is a village which is connected to not even a single highway. An isolated village in which old customs, such as the burial of the dead, are still practised.
One day, the corpses of 3 people are found. Although Ozaki Toshio, the village's lone doctor, feels uncertain, he treats the deaths as normal occurrences. However, in the days following, the villagers die one after the other.
Is this mere coincidence, an epidemic, or something else entirely?
Shiki is one of the best horror anime in recent time, competing with the likes of Elfen Lied or Higurashi, the animation is superb and the music is just perfect for the mood...
Even when nothing is going on, there is a lot of tension, we cant see it but it can be felt... 

*Romance*
*Aoi Hana*:Fumi and Akira were close childhood friends until Fumi had to move away. Ten years after losing touch with each other, the two girls meet again as high school freshmen. The two struggle to reconnect after so much has changed, and both deal with the trials and tribulations of high school — sometimes independently and sometimes with each other's help. 
Aoi Hana  was a peaceful story colored in a sweet light color, like sweet blue flowers...
Aoi hana is a very light romance, it doesnt have much comedy but it doesnt have much drama either and there isnt a tragedy in the end that will make you cry, nor is this an harem, instead its a story that develops slowly and without many surprises but that along with an all likable cast is what makes it enjoyable to watch... 

*Chobits*:In the near future, personal computers take the form of attractive female androids, called Persocons.
Motosuwa Hideki is a poor student who failed his entrance exams to get into college. So, Hideki is forced to move to the city, get a job, and attend cram school in hopes of passing the next college entrance exam. He would of course also like to own a Persocon, but is way too poor to afford one.
One day, while returning home, he finds a Persocon in a trash heap. However, his new find does not seem to be like the others he has heard about. She does not seem to have an operating system at all, and only says "Chii". As Hideki learns more about his Persocon (aptly named Chii), he finds out that she is not of any known type, and is most likely some sort of home-made model. He also learns of a urban legend — the Chobits — Persocons with the ability to think for themselves, instead of just running complex programs.
Find out what happens between Hideki and his new Persocon, as she learns more about her environment, people, and life.
Chobits proves to be another gem from the creative talent at CLAMP. Focusing on a simple tale of boy meets robot girl, CLAMP  has created a charming tale of relationships that is actually deeper than a quick glance will show. The animation, character designs, music, and either voice casts combine to create a strong show that all fans of the romantic comedy genre can enjoy. Chobits  is sure to be one of the top hits for this year.

*Emma: A Victorian Romance*: At the tail end of the 19th century, in merry old London, a young maid named Emma meets the heir apparent of a bourgeois family on the steps of her master's house. Her master, aging ex-governess Mrs. Stownar, was once young William Jones' tutor, and when he reluctantly comes to visit the testy old lady, he is surprised to be instantly smitten by her lovely maid. Emma, equally smitten, spends their courtship in quiet bliss, only to run smack into the impenetrable social divide between her and his upwardly-mobile family. William's father is determined to marry his eldest son into the nobility—the opportunity for which arises when Eleanor, the naive daughter of a viscount, falls for William. With such an eminently eligible lady at his disposal, no one approves of William's association with “the help,” with the possible exception of Mrs. Stownar and his best friend and rival for Emma's affection, the free-spirited Prince Hakim of India.
Emma, is a great historical anime set on England and at the same time, it is a very good romance story with great characters...

*Koi Kaze*: Koshiro, a professional wedding consultant, has recently been dumped by his girlfriend when he crosses paths with a cute high school girl. Though inappropriate due to their age difference (he's 27, she's 15), he winds up on what passes for a date with her, where he ultimately displays more of his feelings than he had intended. The awkwardness of the situation is heightened tenfold when the two discover that she, Nanoka, is the little sister that Koshiro hasn't seen in more than a decade – and she's moving in with him and his divorced father in order to attend high school! Never a man comfortable with his emotions, Koshiro must struggle to sort out feelings that just won't go away even in light of their status as siblings. And how does Nanoka feel about Koshiro? Could it be that she, too, has feelings for him as well, feelings that transcend their familial status, even despite Koshiro's moody nature?
I have never watched this anime, although i watched one or two episodes, but i can tell this is one of the best romance anime done up to that date...

*Saishuuheiki Kanojo:The last love song on this little planet*: Shuuji and Chise are third year student at a high school in Hokkaido. The shy Chise is finally confessing to Shuuji, and finally two of them are starting to exchange diary awkwardly. One day, Shuuji tried to escape from a sudden enemy air raid on Sapporo. While desperately escaping from the air raid, Shuuji saw a scene that he could not forget for his life. He saw Chise, with a huge weapon looking as if it was part of her hand, shooting the enemy fighters down one by one. Apparently, Chise is the ultimate weapon with destructive power which is important for the war. 
While Saikano might look like your average romance anime, it is as much tragedy as is a good romance, Saikano is a challenging and emotionally wrenching series... Dont let a couple episodes fool you, if you stick to the end you will see by yourself...

*Saiunkoku Monogatar*: Shurei is the plucky, level-headed daughter of an impoverished aristocrat in a Chinese-influenced medieval country called Saiunkoku. Her father, a glorified librarian, works at the royal palace and one day is visited by Advisor Sho, an elderly high mucky-muck with a proposition for Shurei. The scent of gold instantly clouds her poverty-stricken mind, leading her to a privileged position...as the king's consort. Her assignment is to get the no-good layabout young ruler of the nation on his feet and ruling like he should be. She goes at it with gusto, only to find a gentle, rather shy young man instead of a spoiled, debauched autocrat. They hit it off well, and King Ryuki, moved by her strength and passion, soon takes a more active role in governance. That's only the beginning though. It seems everyone—her attractive steward Seiran, her easygoing father, and especially Ryuki himself—has secrets, and the palace isn't nearly so safe a place as it first appears.
Saiunkoku is an interesting and very beautiful story with many great characters and adventures in the country of saiunkoku...

*Tokyo Marble Chocolate*: The story revolves around a love story told from the point of view of two young lovers, respectively; that of the young woman named Chizuru, and that of the young man called Yudai.

The first episode is seen through Chizuru's eyes, and is inspired by Seamo's song Mata Aimasyou ("See You Again"), describing the mixed feelings just before the anticipated separation from the loved one. The second episode follows the story from Yudai's perspective, and is inspired by Sukimaswitch's song Zenryoku Syounen ("Full Powered Boy"), that portrays a young boy who opens up his defensive shell, to finally embrace the future. 
With only 2 episodes, this makes a perfect quick watch for anyone anytime anywhere, you dont need to worry about kids, they will love the little mule, show it to your loved one, show it everyone, im sure they will love the story...

*White Album*: Tōya Fuji, a college student is dating a rising idol singer named Yuki Morikawa. There are numerous challenges to the couple's relationship from the other people at Fuji's college, Morikawa's work, and elsewhere.
This might be an hard watch for some, but it is a very mature romance, and it is a story that rolls on the world of music, it's setting is the eighties and it's got lots of style...

*Movies*: 
*Redline*: The most dangerous and exciting car race in the universe is held only once every five years. And that's tonight. The competitors are lined up at the starting block. In his vehicle, JP, the most daredevil driver on the circuit, is ready for the green light. Female driver Sonoshee, with whom he is secretly in love, is also on the starting line. She will stop at nothing to get on to that podium. In this race, not only is anything possible, but also anything is allowed. In fact, their adversaries have modified their vehicles to equip them with highly destructive weapons; with such participants, it is hardly surprising that Redline is forbidden by the authorities, who will try anything to halt the proceedings. These speed addicts have to put themselves in mortal danger to achieve their aim: eternal glory for those who finally mount the podium.
There will probably also be some more conservative anime fans that just won't get Redline, that will look at it's unconventional character designs and over the top action sequences and see something they don't consider to be anime. And that's fine, because ironically what will be turning them off is exactly what gives Redline the potential to be a huge cross-over hit – its unique blend of art, music and groundbreaking animation sure to pick up fans from outside the scene, as well as making it potentially one of the most daring and important anime movies for a very, very long time.


 Sources used: ANIDB and ANN



Also Cold Storm, be sure to add it up on the main page


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 3, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Beware the last episode. Hell, if I were you I'de skip the final two episodes and watch the alternative ending movie (OVA?) instead.



I see what you mean there :S


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2011)

Snuif's welcome to the club. 


I'll add you by Monday, If I don't, throw me a pm and I'll do it Monday night


DJ, PM me that 



Spoiler



and I'll add it along with I know you had two or three websites to buy anime from.. Well, anime +....


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 3, 2011)

Eeeehhh most of the anime I'm watching gets subbed and released on the day(s) that I would be busy, and not today (although I have watched Mawaru Penguindrum and Fairy Tail already).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 3, 2011)

for fall season, 
ill just watch ika, and shana3
thats it


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2011)

There will be some more good ones, i can assure you, specially the ones running on the noitamina slot, they are always "refreshing"...
Take guilty crown for ex, i have no idea what i is about, but i do know it has a massive following already...
Also from Noitamina, keep an eye on un-go, it might be a surprise this fall, i already watched a pv and liked...
Last exile, huge expectation, those who watched Last exile should know it full well...

Fall season just started a whole month earlier today, Working!! first episode just dropped out of nowhere just an hour ago and already watched it, the same good old wagnaria for those who watched first season...

I just hope they can entertain me on Wednesdays and Thursdays, these past two seasons have been terrible at filling that free time, nothing to watch on Wednesdays specially and little to watch on Thursdays if not for horrible subs being fantastic with the noitamina anime...

Edit: Loved Fairy tail today, didnt expect that development...


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2011)

djisas said:


> Thats a messed up anime, not the sort i'd personally recommend anyone...
> 
> Michiko to Hatchin was really cool, the setting, the animation and the characters...





razaron said:


> Finished Midori no Hibi. What a concept.
> 
> @twilyth: Watch Gungrave next, it's got awesome mafia bromance. Also this is probably a bit late but don't read up on Baccano, it'll probably be better that way.


See that?  A responsible adult would not have recommended SG.  

I plan to be a responsible adult some day.

As for the next lap dance, I had to think about it for about 30 seconds.  Anything with 'vampire' in the title gets my vote just on principle.  Into the 3rd or 4th ep. and I don't have a feel for it yet.  I'd say it's equally likely to be average to awesome as it is to be average to terrible.  That's not meant to imply there's anything wrong with it so far, it's just that it hasn't given me a reach-around yet.

edit:  



Spoiler



there are a few things I did roll my eyes at like the initial explanation for breaking a few thousand years of silence and the think about having furries in with vamps.  It might work, but it might not and they have to try harder since it's such a well worn idea.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 4, 2011)

Speed Grapher?

Real life is even more messed up.


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2011)

I personally found Dance in a Vampire Bund to be mediocre.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 4, 2011)

razaron said:


> I personally found Dance in a Vampire Bund to be mediocre.



I think that's more messed up than SG.


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2011)

If you want messed up read Berserk. It easily has the best dark fantasy world ever portrayed. It frells everyone and doesn't afraid of anything.

@twilyth: Berserk (the anime) is also available English. Don't worry it's not "messed up", unlike the manga... It's also one of the few anime that I actually re-watch.


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2011)

Just read Gunjou. It's a psychological, yuri, seinen manga and now one of my favourites.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 4, 2011)

nichijou 23 is out..
hopefully this isnt the last episode


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2011)

There's supposed to be 26.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 4, 2011)

oh, thats nice then, 
my source of nonsense laugh is just nichijou lol


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2011)

So far every minute of every episode has been funny. Which is a first for me.
Although Detroit Metal City comes close.


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2011)

You guys looking into messed up anime??
Then watch higurashi, Elfen lied and last year Vampire hit Shiki, just watching one of these will give you nightmares for a week...
Also classic ova "the potrait of petit cossette"

And masterpice movie series of best dark fantasy Garden of sinners...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, Shiki's so great that I read the manga as well, although I haven't finished reading the manga (haven't read the last 2 volumes yet), but the anime haven't strayed that much to the story apparently.

I started reading the manga when the anime took a break in late-October to early-November.


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2011)

After the break, all hell broke loose and the anime went batshit insane...


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2011)

For anyone wondering what "garden of sinners" is, it's Kara no Kyoukai. 

Is Higurashi as entertaining as Shiki? 
I find horror boring btw but Shiki has enough dren getting frelled up and general bad-assery to keep me entertained.


----------



## djisas (Sep 4, 2011)

Higurashi has: Fine comedy, good suspense, and enough torture, horror and gore to satisfy anyone here an example http://youtu.be/5fm5BR-xKUc
The mysteries are good, there's no knowing what will happen in the next 10 minutes while watching it...
Also fantastic op http://youtu.be/3hHKmiRwyBU


----------



## razaron (Sep 4, 2011)

Well guess I'll add it to the terabyte of to-watch anime, lol.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 5, 2011)

i absolutely cant watch gore.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 5, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> i absolutely cant watch gore.



That's usually the case with people that like loli/pettanko.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 5, 2011)

especially if gore that has something to do with loli.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 5, 2011)

djisas said:


> Higurashi has: Fine comedy, good suspense, and enough torture, horror and gore to satisfy anyone here an example http://youtu.be/5fm5BR-xKUc
> The mysteries are good, there's no knowing what will happen in the next 10 minutes while watching it...
> Also fantastic op http://youtu.be/3hHKmiRwyBU



+1 
Season 2 was good too

And I hate you because now that damn catchy song from the op will be stuck in my head all week


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the catchy song for me recently:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlM94F050IQ

And this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F46wChxbJR0


----------



## twilyth (Sep 5, 2011)

razaron said:


> I personally found Dance in a Vampire Bund to be mediocre.


Yeah.  I don't know if I've seen enough anime to say mediocre, but I did find myself wondering when it was going to start moving along and realized that I was already on episode 9 or something.


razaron said:


> If you want messed up read Berserk. It easily has the best dark fantasy world ever portrayed. It frells everyone and doesn't afraid of anything.
> 
> @twilyth: Berserk (the anime) is also available English. Don't worry it's not "messed up", unlike the manga... It's also one of the few anime that I actually re-watch.


Messed up, twisted, etc is usually a reserved table with my name on it.  I'm all about twisted.  I do sometimes have an issue with gratuitous violence but it depends.  Some things make me bust up.  On the show Bones last season, there was one episode where a prisoner is being lead into court and a sniper nails her with a head shot that makes her head disappear into a fine pink mist.  I laughed pretty vigorously before it fully registered.  I know this because I was a little surprised at my own reaction - if that makes any sense to anyone.  So I don't know exactly what factors are involved, but its not the violence per se - at least I don't think so.

I found a dubbed version of berserk so I'll bump that to near the top of the list.


djisas said:


> You guys looking into messed up anime??
> Then watch higurashi, Elfen lied and last year Vampire hit Shiki, just watching one of these will give you nightmares for a week...
> Also classic ova "the potrait of petit cossette"
> 
> And masterpice movie series of best dark fantasy Garden of sinners...


When they cry/higurashi is also probably going to be high on the list.

I don't think I've ever watched anything that caused me to have nightmares.  But since I never remember my dreams, who knows.


----------



## razaron (Sep 5, 2011)

By "messed up" I mean when something shows things your generally never shown. For example, usually when an army pillages some place in some story somehow nobody gets raped. But every now and then there comes a piece of fiction where they're not afraid to say/show/depict the fact that people are raped, that is what it actually means to pillage. 

Also if you want nightmares Eden of the East has a person referred to as the Johnny Hunter. Now if that isn't nightmare fuel I don't know what is.


AhokZYashA said:


> especially if gore that has something to do with loli.


Make sure you don't read a certain manga to do with a certain panda...

If anybody gets this you are a sick bastard, lol.


----------



## razaron (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Shihab (Sep 5, 2011)

razaron said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110905/d6862f7788f5782d9859d883f7d7772e1299709377_full.jpg





Who's the red one ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 5, 2011)

Saiunkoku Monogatari is not bad, but its very shoujoish.


----------



## razaron (Sep 5, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Who's the red one ?





Spoiler



Tomoe Mami from Mahou Shoujo Magica Madoka. She gets her head bit off in the anime, lol.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 5, 2011)

who is the person with the black suit?

what manga that has to do with certain panda?
show meee


----------



## razaron (Sep 5, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> who is the person with the black suit?


Celty Sturluson from "Durarara!".



AhokZYashA said:


> what manga that has to do with certain panda?
> show meee


It's guro. Do you still want to know?


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 5, 2011)

How about the "Neckless" (the one in Nurarihyon no Mago - reading the manga atm; the anime's too slow LOL)?


----------



## djisas (Sep 5, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah.  I don't know if I've seen enough anime to say mediocre, but I did find myself wondering when it was going to start moving along and realized that I was already on episode 9 or something.
> 
> Messed up, twisted, etc is usually a reserved table with my name on it.  I'm all about twisted.  I do sometimes have an issue with gratuitous violence but it depends.  Some things make me bust up.  On the show Bones last season, there was one episode where a prisoner is being lead into court and a sniper nails her with a head shot that makes her head disappear into a fine pink mist.  I laughed pretty vigorously before it fully registered.  I know this because I was a little surprised at my own reaction - if that makes any sense to anyone.  So I don't know exactly what factors are involved, but its not the violence per se - at least I don't think so.
> 
> ...



Do watch shiki,



Spoiler



second half, as twisted as twisted can be, and i mean a massacre, holding blodied ax in one hand and eating onigiri with other





AhokZYashA said:


> especially if gore that has something to do with loli.



You get your your loli with higurashi, they are even cute, so much you'd want to take them home (i know someone who does...), but the thing is



Spoiler



they all die, several times, and in the most brutal ways...





razaron said:


> By "messed up" I mean when something shows things your generally never shown. For example, usually when an army pillages some place in some story somehow nobody gets raped. But every now and then there comes a piece of fiction where they're not afraid to say/show/depict the fact that people are raped, that is what it actually means to pillage.
> 
> Also if you want nightmares Eden of the East has a person referred to as the Johnny Hunter. Now if that isn't nightmare fuel I don't know what is.
> 
> ...



Speaking of Johny hunter, she makes it easier to chop it off, she makes it stand out first...



Fourstaff said:


> Saiunkoku Monogatari is not bad, but its very shoujoish.



No it not bad, its a masterpiece, good political and economical history, strong cast, beautiful music and occasionally action too...



entropy13 said:


> How about the "Neckless" (the one in Nurarihyon no Mago - reading the manga atm; the anime's too slow LOL)?



Im loving the second season...

Edit: Anime of the day
Nurarihyon was fairly nice, watching the onmyouji fight, specially Yura, she is really strong and uses cool techniques...
Ikoku meiro, great episode, very lighthearted, Alice and Yune looking fantastic, even more than usual...  
YuruYuri, i spent 24m laughing hard, the entire episode was a riot...
And whats more interesting is the fan service amounts to ZERO, there are no high school comedies on this level anymore, except maybe K-ON, YuruYuri doesn't rely on fanservice to sell...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 6, 2011)

razaron said:


> Celty Sturluson from "Durarara!".
> 
> 
> It's guro. Do you still want to know?



show me then.


I like blood, but dont really like the way its pictured in most gore anime, 
maybe that manga can enlighten me


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> No it not bad, its a masterpiece, good political and economical history, strong cast, beautiful music and occasionally action too...



I like the music, the voice acting, and the story in general but for a 2007 anime they can do better with the animation, pacing can be a bit faster (or its just me spoilt with good paced anime), action can be more refined, and my last criticism is that the cast, while distinct, the sheer number of people involved every so often makes it somewhat confusing at times. 

Overall, I would recommend it to people who like shoujo, new otakus, and people with nothing better to watch at the moment. People who have lined up better things like Bakemonogatari, Code Geass, Madoka should watch those first.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 6, 2011)

that certain panda is utter nonsense.
im not disturbed by it, but its utterly nonsense


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lost my 16GB USB flash drive... 

Anyway, talking about Nurarihyon no Mago, finished reading the Kyoto Arc, already in the Hundred Tales Clan Arc now LOL


----------



## razaron (Sep 6, 2011)

"Guro" is short for "Ero Guro Nansensu", which is engrish for "Erotic Grotesque Nonsense". So your reaction is the correct one.
Also the ending to it is amusing. They all become one big happy family, lol.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 6, 2011)

im agree about the end though.
its amusing, and completely happy ending.
lol


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL I reached the latest translated chapter (167) for Nurarihyon.


----------



## razaron (Sep 6, 2011)

Can someone recommend me some comedy anime? I seem to have run out.


----------



## djisas (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you checked my list already??

For this ongoing season:
Yuruyuri, baka test, working, penguindrum, idolmaster, mayo chiki, Nekogami Yaoyorozu, nichijou, type moon Carnival Phantasm (epic),
Otheres: softenni (look for the bd rips for the obligatory ero update), dorororon Enma kun, hen zemi, yondemasu azazel, pani poni dash (epic shaft comedy), ichigo mashimaro, Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko, A-channel, Ika musume, hyakko, baccano (it classifies as one too), durarara as well but maybe not as much as baccano which is rofl, desrt punk if you havent, Mahou Shoujotai (trust me, it's a masterpiece, not like anything ever made...), fireball and fireball charming (high speed jokes for an high speed anime), Lucky star (otaku classic), FLCL, mahou shotengai abenobashi (gainax comedy), Niea_7 from yoshitoshi abe (LAIN), lovelly complex, or love com; bamboo blade, Astarotte no Omocha!, Hanamaru Youchien (gainax doing comedy again), 	en ja Kore wa Zombie Desuka? (LOL, the things i never thought i'd ever see, i saw here, first ep had me rofl already...), Level E (featuring baka ouji or master troll), Mitsudomoe...

Enough for now...


----------



## razaron (Sep 6, 2011)

I've seen most of them and the ones I haven't seen seem boring/fan service oriented.

Edit: A fail on my part.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my god Saiunkoku Monogatari is really fucked up once you start looking it past face value :S


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 7, 2011)

I found an interesting place around 4 miles from my house, check out the pix here:

https://plus.google.com/photos/111594238711145013790/albums/5649417469258536737?hl=en


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 7, 2011)

oh, heaven for japanese books.
baka test ni, is the stupidest thing ive ever watched


----------



## razaron (Sep 7, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> oh, heaven for japanese books.
> baka test ni, is the stupidest thing ive ever watched



The stupidest thing that you're glad you ever watched.


----------



## djisas (Sep 7, 2011)

I just remembered something very interesting, very original, it is called Noiseman, and you can check it out in youtube, although english subs arent available there
Part 1 http://youtu.be/mJS6h1XOxpo 
Part 2 http://youtu.be/7S6qp0fzwdc

It is only 14m, but it was produced by the renown studio 4c and music by Yoko Kano and staff that has had major roles in the production of such hits like Akira or ghost in the shell...

I bet no one here has even heard about such anime...


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 7, 2011)

So i just started watching SDF macross after watching macross zero, anyone got that macross timeline picture so i can figure out what to watch and in what order


----------



## razaron (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah yes. Noiseman Sound Insect. I remember watching that. It was... different.


----------



## djisas (Sep 7, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> So i just started watching SDF macross after watching macross zero, anyone got that macross timeline picture so i can figure out what to watch and in what order



Macross Zero, macross, macross 7 and dynamite and last macross F, then there many side stories movies ovas and the sort...

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=rel&aid=77


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2011)

Macross zero,SDF Macross,SDF Macross Do you remember love?,Macross Plus,Macross 7,Macross 7 ,Macross Frontier.
There be no Fire bomber without the YF-19 i believe from Plus.


----------



## djisas (Sep 7, 2011)

I actually have everything, it took some work to collect everything, specially quality old rips, but only watch some:
Zero, Macross Do you remember love and F, nothing else...
The rest requires a huge marathon to watch, and even though macross is good, watching something so old and "unimpressive" for today's standards is kind of a turn off...


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 7, 2011)

djisas said:


> I actually have everything, it took some work to collect everything, specially quality old rips, but only watch some:
> Zero, Macross Do you remember love and F, nothing else...
> The rest requires a huge marathon to watch, and even though macross is good, watching something so old and "unimpressive" for today's standards is kind of a turn off...



I actually watched macross f to start with a year or so ago.
Recently i watched macross zero which i thought was awesome even tho it was short, i really dig the top gun aspect of it as i have always been a huge fan of military aircraft and air combat stuff.

Tbh considering the original series aired 3 years before i was born im thoroughly enjoying it  the sound quality bothers me more then visuals.

Someone please tell me there was a decent macross game at some point i really want to fly one of the VF's.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 8, 2011)

There is a good Macross/Robotech game out there...


Robotech/Battle Cry

I had it when I had my ps2. I loved that game.


----------



## djisas (Sep 8, 2011)

So out of boredom (Wednesdays are awful for anime) i went and watched Shiki first episode all in glorious 1080p, a shame my screen looks so mall sometimes...
Light's out phones in and volume up, thats the best way to enjoy it, and ive been wanting to rewatch it for a while, even hold down on watching the two bd specials so i could watch it all...
I also sort of blogged the entire anime as well, i just had too...



Spoiler



I warned you


Spoiler



From the first episode, Shiki is very refreshing, the setting, the rural village looks beautifully  portrayed , the characters design is very unique and it is what make the anime this refreshing, it’s clear Megumi doesn’t blend with this setting, I even thought she'd be some sort of spirit, but she isn’t, Megumi clearly looks out of place. Something is going on in this small town and its already making its first victims, first the elderly and now Megumi compelled by her nature, her hatred toward the village and love for the modern and the western, she seems to have been caught in something by something and as left the world she knew before, now what lies in wait for her that is no longer alive and for the village??
Now all is left is wait for a new episode and gain a further understanding of what is going on and what is Megumi's fate...

The animation in Shiki is very good, making the nature really stand out, even the little details like bugs or worms is realistically drawn, but its lively characters stand out in the picture, nothing looks dull here and everything is well portrayed...

The music on Shiki Is excellent, tuned up with some beautiful eerie songs, these match perfectly the mood at every times...






It improves with the flow, the blogging, and of course the anime...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm finally downloading the remaining Shiki eps, although due to speed constraints I'm getting the 720p versions from Coalgirls instead of 1080p. Thus far I now have 15-20 from them, only 3 eps left. I already got the first 14 when it was still airing from a different group.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2011)

Closest you get to use the Macross planes is by having a japanese PS2 or mod your PS2.
Which is called super dimensional fortress Macross for PS2.
Also there is Macross Ace Frontier and Triangle Frontier for the PSP,again you can flash a PSP to be able to play these games.
There is also the popular A.C.E/Another Century's Episode 2 and 3 and R,2 and 3 are on PS2 which is only released in Japan and also R which is a PS3 exclusive again only available in Japan but can be ordered on Ebay.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 8, 2011)

does anybody here watch mitsudomoe and idolmaster?


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 8, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> does anybody here watch mitsudomoe and idolmaster?



The former's on-hold while I dropped the latter. Most of my "Idolm@ster" viewing is from hentai doujins, and not from the game or the anime (in whatever form; never watched the previous ones, while I dropped the "more faithful to the game" series that's currently airing).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 8, 2011)

lol
yeah got to know idolmaster also from some h doujin.

and mitsudomoe?
i cannot get any link that works


----------



## djisas (Sep 8, 2011)

What do you mean, you cant download mitsudomoe??

Mitsudomoe is a riot, and Idolm@aster is a nice watch, i have watched many idol anime before, so this is just another one, and maybe the best so far, but nothing comparable with white album which is essentially also an idol anime, but with drama and proper story, not to mention proper characters and proper music too...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 9, 2011)

some file has little to no seed, but ill try to download it,,

i just got to ep.3 of it completed


----------



## razaron (Sep 9, 2011)

Grab it of the _stupid_ site (see what I did there). I tend to dl stuff at 4-5mb/s from there.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2011)

blurring the line between anime and cartoon to the point that no one has any fucking clue what reality is:


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> Grab it of the _stupid_ site (see what I did there). I tend to dl stuff at 4-5mb/s from there.



im downloading it now at 200-300kBps, due to bandwidth limitations.
lol


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> Grab it of the _stupid_ site (see what I did there). I tend to dl stuff at 4-5mb/s from there.



Apparently my account's inactive there already. 

Most probably because of my awful ratio.

IT'S NOT MY F***ING FAULT MY UPLOAD PEAKS AT 0.02mbps *AT BEST.*

Even if I do reach triple digits in download speeds, 20-25kBps is the "best" I can do for upload.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 9, 2011)

dont stop when you've completed your download then.
the ratio will get better, 
heck for this one file, my upload is 4 times as big as the file itself


----------



## razaron (Sep 9, 2011)

I tend to keep "things" constantly seeding. If you leave your computer on all the time this makes a massive difference. 
My ratio is 1.518 with 1242gb ULed. That's with an upload speeds of 0-100kb/s usually closer to 0.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> I tend to keep "things" constantly seeding. If you leave your computer on all the time this makes a massive difference.
> My ratio is 1.518 with 1242gb ULed. That's with an upload speeds of 0-100kb/s usually closer to 0.



I always turn off the computer. The only times I have decent download speeds would be...later. When this PC is turned off and I'm asleep. Right now it's still in the two digits, while my upload has already peaked hours earlier.

In Nyaa my ratio is 0.17.


----------



## Shihab (Sep 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> I tend to keep "things" constantly seeding. If you leave your computer on all the time this makes a massive difference.
> My ratio is 1.518 with 1242gb ULed. That's with an upload speeds of 0-100kb/s usually closer to 0.



Not something you can do if your ISP throttles your connection when detecting torr _ non HTTP downloads_ traffic >.> . Notice, I said _connection_ not downloads. As in the entire connection. You can't even surf the net while doing that thing 

 Changing the subject before any mod jumps in. For those who watched the 7th ep of Katangatari 


Spoiler



Togami's new _haircut_, like or dislike ?


----------



## razaron (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler



I liked the long hair. Went better with the art style and direction.





entropy13 said:


> *I always turn off the computer.* The only times I have decent download speeds would be...later. When this PC is turned off and I'm asleep. Right now it's still in the two digits, while my upload has already peaked hours earlier.
> 
> In Nyaa my ratio is 0.17.


Well there's your problem. 


EDIT: I've started watching Venture Bros. It is awesome.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 9, 2011)

razaron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that really a problem? So your ISP offering the speeds you're supposed to be having all the time would only come out in the middle of the early morning is not a problem? It's not "throttling" though, unless Facebook games suddenly need a lot of bandwidth (since my mother's also using the connection, and is obviously in use even when I'm at school)...


----------



## razaron (Sep 9, 2011)

Most ISP's throttle. I have to leave things seeding for the total elapsed time of weeks sometimes just to reach a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## djisas (Sep 9, 2011)

I also have some throttle, my work around is ddl when download speed is to slow, megaupload offers some decent speeds most of the time, and there so ratio to care about, i know this site where they upload everything into megaupload, fileserve and still offer torrents...
Fileserve is shit though...



Spoiler



I think Togame looks cool either way, she looks younger with short hair...


----------



## razaron (Sep 9, 2011)

Venture Bros is hilarious.

"Dean, what the hell are you doing in there? I need to take a shower"
"I'm practising being a boyfriend, pop"      Pop as in father.
"...Never mind Dean"

lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think his problem is that he's from Philippines.

If i remember correctly, in order for Philippines' internet to reach US/EU, it has to go through Korea or Japan's internet gateway (there are another gateway in Thailand, but i think it's for inland countries), and most seeds/peers are from the US.

Bottleneck can happen at "hot hours" which affect download speed from servers/seeds outside of Philippines.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 9, 2011)

for some of the time, 
my UL is twice as fast as ny DL, 
and that seriously slowing things down.
but i dont limit my UL speed, 

right now i got something like 400-500kBps on a 18Mbps speed.


----------



## djisas (Sep 9, 2011)

i have 100+KB\s up on good hours, and over 2MB\s download...

On megauload speed ranges from 100-KB sometimes to 600-800KB on a free account, some private ddl servers like the one owned by IB subs, i get a good 2MB+ on ddl

Edit: Any fan of Lotte no Omocha??
The ova is out and it was fairly nice...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

ladies, quit the torrent talk.


and togame's... outfit change looked good.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 10, 2011)

razaron said:


> Most ISP's throttle. I have to leave things seeding for the total elapsed time of weeks sometimes just to reach a 1:1 ratio.



They don't throttle. That's really what happens even if all you do is Facebook. That's really how much our internet infrastructure suck.




kid41212003 said:


> I think his problem is that he's from Philippines.
> 
> If i remember correctly, in order for Philippines' internet to reach US/EU, it has to go through Korea or Japan's internet gateway (there are another gateway in Thailand, but i think it's for inland countries), and most seeds/peers are from the US.
> 
> Bottleneck can happen at "hot hours" which affect download speed from servers/seeds outside of Philippines.




Yeah and this too.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 10, 2011)

got myself a 1080i 68.5GB file of K-ON!! CWM concert, 
staggering image quality,


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2011)

Bladr Force Exe.... ova's weren't worth it... But, I stuck threw it and watched it... Didn't think it would be that "crazy" in terms of how it al went about..


Did watch the rest of Canaan Yesterday. Pretty good.. could of made more into it then what they did.. But, I was quite happy with how it finished.

Also watched 338 of bleach... Nice ending like all ways..


----------



## razaron (Sep 11, 2011)

I just finished Venture Bros. It was effin awesome. I doubt I'll be able to find another series as entertaining as this one for a good year or two.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2011)

you tripped me out thinking there was new eps. shame on you


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 12, 2011)

new HunterXHunter soon, can't wait.


----------



## razaron (Sep 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you tripped me out thinking there was new eps. shame on you


"Ya talkin ta me?" 
If so, there are another two seasons planned and pre-production on s5 started in June.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking you were on crack Raz... saying that you finished Venture Bros... I saw that they were plaining a new season...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2011)

OP updated. Dj recommends. 

snuif09- give me your top two animes now, and I'll add them into the op.

Bleach 339... Oh, I can't wait for 340!!!!


----------



## djisas (Sep 13, 2011)

I though 339 was kinda meh, just everyone beating around the bush, zero development...
Oh yeah, best part was post ending, lol they were playing with chigo there...

Yuruyuri on the other hand was a nice episode, childhood "troubles" and other "head" problems, at least Akarin got lots of screen time...

Edit: 
Blood c ep 9: WTF, gorefeast, this anime is looking worst with every episode...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> I though 339 was kinda meh, just everyone beating around the bush, zero development...
> Oh yeah, best part was post ending, lol they were playing with chigo there...
> 
> Yuruyuri on the other hand was a nice episode, childhood "troubles" and other "head" problems, at least Akarin got lots of screen time...
> ...



Looking worst? I was about ready to tell wile E to put it on his look list once he finds it done..


I'm liking Blood C.. More and more..


Yeah, Bleach 339 didn't have nothing really "going" on.. but, I just love watching the fights were it's just thought after thought on how it's going to go threw the fight... I'm watching Tears for Tera (how ever you say it)... it's hmmm... like it.. for the most part..


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah really blood c is just 



Spoiler



mindless bloodfeast, and ZERO development, i know as much as i did the first episode



I think by now every fight is a repetition of the last one, it needs something fresh and it really sucks when villains are op and everyone looks useless...

What's the Captain commander up to by the way??

Also:

Steins Gate is finally over, it was an interesting experience, and the ending was never to much predictable never allowing to read to much into the future, and that was good...
I really liked how it all played out, for a split second i actually feared for our Mad scientist...

And I know that there will soon be a movie, fresh news of the day, it was suposed to be announced in the end of the episode, but i guess CR rips dont have it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> Yeah really blood c is just
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, it is mindless right now.. I just love the fact that in blood C



Spoiler



Everyone can die... Doesn't matter if they are in the credits or not


. Now, I think 10 will give it what is needed.


Now, on Bleach.. Yeah, I was thinking the same thing at the end... We don't have him, the doc or his number one.. But, I am loving Urahara... 



Spoiler



I've all ways wanted to see him fight, and see how he would be.. Yeah, it's him fighting his self.. But, it's a fight and not a 10s he's there... boom... and he's gone again..



As for Steins Gate... I think I'll watch it after blood C is finished.. Or if I catch up with fairy Tail.. The girlfriend is on vacation, seeing family... So, I'm home watching anime.. lol..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2011)

steins gate is awesome, and better than blood C.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 14, 2011)

lol at yuruyuri 11, 
and the preview for the 12th episode is lol


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yuru Yuri 11 was good, about to watch Nekogami Yaoyorozu 10 and Manyuu Hikenchou 9. Kamisama Dolls 11 and Morita-san wa Mukuchi 11 currently being downloaded.


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2011)

Nekogami is also very good, good comedy and entertaining characters...
Kamisama dolls 11: rape anyone?? The Princess is mad...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2011)

Awwwwww yeah.


----------



## djisas (Sep 14, 2011)

I told so two posts ago...
Here the ann article with trailer: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2011-09-13/steins-gate-gets-film-green-lit


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Shihab (Sep 15, 2011)

YuruYuri... Any Yuri in it or is it just a name ? A friend recommended it but I just dismissed it cuz I though it was a Hentai :shadedshu . But then I checked MAL and it wasn't listed as one.




entropy13 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/X40DU.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/c22HZ.jpg



Please tell me you didn't get the cross dressed Hideyoshi as well


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Please tell me you didn't get the cross dressed Hideyoshi as well



Only one figure fits the box, and that's actually the "back" of the box. The front features Himeji and her summon.


----------



## djisas (Sep 15, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> YuruYuri... Any Yuri in it or is it just a name ? A friend recommended it but I just dismissed it cuz I though it was a Hentai :shadedshu . But then I checked MAL and it wasn't listed as one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just yuri fantasies, harmless ones, ZERO nudity (i dont even remember seeing any panty-shot), the only yuri thing so far seems to be a kiss in the pv of the last episode...
The anime is harmless...
Good comedy...

Edit: Usagi drop, anyone who might have missed or been waiting, now is the time to start...
Usagi drop is a heartwarming and realistic slice of life story, i believe the production did a perfect job bringing the story and characters to life, making it just perfect to watch with about anyone or share with the family, after all Usagi drop is about life and the hardships of raising a child...


----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2011)

I finished Le Chevalier D'Eon.  That was quite good.  I'm still a little put-off by the changing loyalties and I'm not sure how well that was really developed in the story, but in terms of the feel and ambiance, it's the sort of thing I very much like.  I also liked the occult aspect although the rules that applied to using the power were never very clear, but I can live with that.

Right now I'm watching Baccano and I'm really tempted to bail on this one.  It's extremely confusing and some of the characters are way too over the top for me.  I know that it's supposed to be several intertwined stories but it doesn't have a pace or rhythm to the plot.  I'm on episode 3 at the moment.  How far do I go before I decide it's not for me?

What do you think of Chrome Shelled Regios, Mushi-shi, Basilisk and Burst Angel?  I think Elfen Lied is top contender also.

Thanks.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 16, 2011)

i think i will give usagi drop a try, 
after a bit raged of that kiss in yuruyuri






ooooo..... yeah


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I finished Le Chevalier D'Eon.  That was quite good.  I'm still a little put-off by the changing loyalties and I'm not sure how well that was really developed in the story, but in terms of the feel and ambiance, it's the sort of thing I very much like.  I also liked the occult aspect although the rules that applied to using the power were never very clear, but I can live with that.
> 
> Right now I'm watching Baccano and I'm really tempted to bail on this one.  It's extremely confusing and some of the characters are way too over the top for me.  I know that it's supposed to be several intertwined stories but it doesn't have a pace or rhythm to the plot.  I'm on episode 3 at the moment.  How far do I go before I decide it's not for me?
> 
> ...



Baccano really isn't one to watch if you don't like the "jump around" that it does.. It took me 3 tries to really sit down and watch it fully.. But, once you do it's a great anime.

out of the few that you say.. Elfen is going to be a great anime.. blood and gore and greatness.. Might be a little much if you thought Speed Grapher was out there.. I'd say watch Mushi-shi. Great anime with a story that draws you in. Burst Angel was good. Good action.


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I finished Le Chevalier D'Eon.  That was quite good.  I'm still a little put-off by the changing loyalties and I'm not sure how well that was really developed in the story, but in terms of the feel and ambiance, it's the sort of thing I very much like.  I also liked the occult aspect although the rules that applied to using the power were never very clear, but I can live with that.
> 
> Right now I'm watching Baccano and I'm really tempted to bail on this one.  It's extremely confusing and some of the characters are way too over the top for me.  I know that it's supposed to be several intertwined stories but it doesn't have a pace or rhythm to the plot.  I'm on episode 3 at the moment.  How far do I go before I decide it's not for me?
> 
> ...



Chrome Shelled was an interesting story, some monster designs where horrible, but overall i thought it was interesting, specially some characters, nothing to special though...

Mushishi is a masterpiece of fantasy, hardly you will ever find anything better, only in Ghibli material you will found that much quality, i recomend you to watch 2 other fantasy masterpieces, they are actually pertaining to the same creators, they are Kemono Souja Erin, by watching this, you will think that you are reading a fairy tale book instead of actually watching anime, simple enough to be enjoyed by a kid, and complex enough to drawn in any adult; the other is serei no Moribito, it is a radically different story than Erin is, but the setting and the characters are fantastic...

Basilisk is a very grim and dark story about Ninjas, very dark and violent...

I watched most of burst angel, but that was long ago, im not sure i would recommend it before watching it myself again, i know it involves a team of four girls that came together due to certain circumstances and past's, they are a group that solves crimes, and fights using some mechs but they can kick ass too, i remember liking the white headed and the loli...

Baccano really pays off if one sits and watches it until the end...

Elfen lied a is a gory dark tale, a classic in the genre, the music is specially fantastic, and the use of imagery...  

I recommend you to take a look at the "Djisas's Noobs guide to Anime" in the first page, it will help you a lot...


----------



## twilyth (Sep 16, 2011)

djisas and Cold Storm:  Thanks for the advice.  I'll try to take a look at the OP as you suggest.

In the meantime, what is the darkest most frightening anime you've ever seen that I can get with eng dubs.  I really didn't find D'eon or gungrave very scarey.  Speed grapher was just a few instances of gratuitous gore.  I don't really mind gore as long as it's only people being killed.  The can be killed in the most horrible and graphic ways.  I don't have a problem with that, it's just not something I have an affinity for.  Otherwise, its perfectly fine.  But I don't especially like it and prefer stories that use is sparingly as a way to make certain points.

I love everything dark and occult, evil and malevolent.  What really gave you nightmares that fits the bill of being dark and occult?  I usually find these soothing and relaxing.

I'll look into the ones you mention though.  Thanks you.


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2011)

With luck higurashi no naku koro ni: when the cicadas cry it cant get better than this, even you will be impressed...
Shiki is also fantastic but very recent, getting it dubbed might be impossible yet...
Occult academy it does a fantastic job with the occult theme...
Umineko no naku koro ni: when the seagulls cry, from higurashi creator, it mixes occult and gore, the tv edition was severely censored to tone down the amount of gore, if you can find a dub, you might like it, specially the bd rips...
Baccano is also gory enough...

There's school days too, never got down to watch it after watching like 2 episodes before dropping it, but i know it gets really nasty...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just bought a Natsu and Mugi stuffed toy. I'll keep Natsu while I'll give Mugi to my girlfriend (along with the Hello Kitty wearing a yukata).


----------



## razaron (Sep 16, 2011)

"Berserk" is dark and gritty.
"Hellsing" is dark and occult. The protagonist is called Arucard and for a good reason.
"Aoi Bungaki" has dark,depressing and bitter sweet stories. It's basically an anime version of (arguably) the best Japanese novels ever written.
"Basilisk" is another dark and gritty anime. I personally liked how the story unfolded, it felt like an old-school play.
"The Count of Monte Cristo"  is the alternate universe anime version of the (french?) play/novel(?) of the same name.
"Elfen Lied", which is touted as being the goriest scenes in anime.
"Afro Samurai" and it's sequel. A good contender in terms of gore with the above. It also has some of the best animation I've ever seen.
"Ergo Proxy", a dark and philosophical sci-fi.
"Kara no Kyoukai", a dark anime consisting of 7 films. So the animation and stuff are excellent (cause you know, film = highbudget).
"Kurozuka", you'll probably be confused the whole way through but when you reach the end your mind will equal blown.
I assume you're a fan of sci-fi, if so you'll really like "Memories". It also has black comedy.
"Mnemosyne", violent and gore filled. Has awesome action. Consists of six 45min long eps.
"Monster", it's a thriller. Has arguably the best story of any anime.
"Paranoia Agent", contains paranoia and excellent music.
"Seikimatsu Occult Gakuen", contains occult stuff, as the title states.
"Shigurui", a work of art painted in blood. Nuff said.
"The Animatrix", shows how the robots came to power. Contains metaphorical buttrape (for the humans).

Oh and for teh lulz, "Detroit Metal City". It's a comical take on death metal.
Another one for the lulz since you're into politics and all that jazz, "Hetalia Axis Powers", it's a comedy. 

And the stuff the others recommended.


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2011)

Mononoke is about perfect for occult fans, really just perfect...
Ayakashi: Japanese Classic Horror is good too, in fact one of Ayakashi's stories is about Mononoke since these two share the same creator...
Have you watched Bakemonogatari??
It gets into the occult stuff and is a fantastic production...


----------



## razaron (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Mononoke and Ayakashi lying on my hard drive, unwatched. It's almost comical how long some of the unwatched stuff have been lying there. 
Last night I decided to watch Witchblade. It had been lying on my hard drive so long that the blu-rays had already come out, lol.


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2011)

I watched some witchblade, never finished though, if you like it, then watch Mnemosyne, im sure you will love...

Now, i just talked about Bakemonogatari, it was the biggest anime hit before Madoka, both being "Shafted" and sell more than K-on or any other anime for that matter (except record shattering eva 2.0 bd), i was checking on it on anidb and for the first time i realized there is a sequel listed to start this winter Nisemonogatari and i never found until now, not only that, but i already knew about the prequel Kizumonogatari, and im pretty sure Shaft has enough resources to pull this out and outdo themselves, again...

So here's what i have:


Spoiler









[/quote]

* Based on a series of light novels written by Nishio Ishin and illustrated by Vofan.

A sequel to Bakemonogatari. A black swindler Kaiki Deishu, who once deceived Hitagi, returned to the town and spreads the incantation, which cursed Nadeko before. Koyomi's sisters Karen and Tsukihi try to capture Deishu but...

http://youtu.be/q4G0zBJ0PEA


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking forward to more Bakemonogatari stuff too, but in the meantime I need to catch up to the ones which has just finished airing.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 16, 2011)

I need to catch up with baka to test, usagi drop, mitsudomoe, and rozen maiden,.

i know that the last 3 are finished already, but i havent really have the time to watch


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2011)

Rozen Maiden was really, really good...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2011)

razaron said:


> "Berserk" is dark and gritty.
> "Hellsing" is dark and occult. The protagonist is called Arucard and for a good reason.
> "Aoi Bungaki" has dark,depressing and bitter sweet stories. It's basically an anime version of (arguably) the best Japanese novels ever written.
> "Basilisk" is another dark and gritty anime. I personally liked how the story unfolded, it felt like an old-school play.
> ...



If you want, I'll add that to the op this weekend. Don't mind adding stuff like that there.. Dj's just going to have a Speical spot. But, I have no problem's adding what others think about animes also.. I'll just [spoiler) tag it with your name above..


Just remind me on Sunday if I haven't yet..

I'm still not finished with Witchblade.. I think I have a few more episodes to go. I've liked it since you really don't see that sort of thing happen in Anime.. Meaning.. Parent doing all the stuff for the kid... It's normally a "person under 30" doing it for themselves.


----------



## razaron (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, 13-16 year old protagonists get annoying after awhile.



Cold Storm said:


> If you want, I'll add that to the op this weekend. Don't mind adding stuff like that there.. Dj's just going to have a Speical spot. But, I have no problem's adding what others think about animes also.. I'll just [spoiler) tag it with your name above..



Nah, I'm cool. I just posted that for twilyth but thank you for the offer anyway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 16, 2011)

razaron said:


> Nah, I'm cool. I just posted that for twilyth but thank you for the offer anyway.



NP. Anything to make the OP better I'm all for it.. Unless Mussels is around.. he changes it hiself..  Which I'm cool with.

But, anyone has idea's to add and we all think the same.. by all means I'll add.. Just might have to make sure it's in a PM so I don't forget.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 16, 2011)

Watching Saiunkoku Monogatari Season 2, the first few episodes are just as good as the first seasons. Clannad after that.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't rewatch Clannad after story.
its just too depressing..


----------



## Eternalchaos (Sep 16, 2011)

razaron said:


> Yeah, 13-16 year old protagonists get annoying after awhile.


Indeed  but they will never change 




Fourstaff said:


> Watching Saiunkoku Monogatari Season 2, the first few episodes are just as good as the first seasons. Clannad after that.


I never heard of that before(or just ignored it) so i will check it out when I get the chance


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> Rozen Maiden was really, really good...



im agree with you dj, 
the story is nice, im at episode 9 now, 
so far im really heating that suigintou, what the heck does she want.
:shadedshu


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 16, 2011)

Eternalchaos said:


> I never heard of that before(or just ignored it) so i will check it out when I get the chance



Its not new, but its not very old either. Depending on your preferences, you might like it or you might be bored to death. 

http://myanimelist.net/anime/957/Saiunkoku_Monogatari


----------



## Eternalchaos (Sep 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its not new, but its not very old either. Depending on your preferences, you might like it or you might be bored to death.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/anime/957/Saiunkoku_Monogatari



I can watch pritty much anything  http://myanimelist.net/profile/EternalChaos


----------



## djisas (Sep 16, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> im agree with you dj,
> the story is nice, im at episode 9 now,
> so far im really heating that suigintou, what the heck does she want.
> :shadedshu



Soon her dark secrets will be revealed...


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2011)

djisas said:


> With luck higurashi no naku koro ni: when the cicadas cry it cant get better than this, even you will be impressed...
> Shiki is also fantastic but very recent, getting it dubbed might be impossible yet...
> Occult academy it does a fantastic job with the occult theme...
> Umineko no naku koro ni: when the seagulls cry, from higurashi creator, it mixes occult and gore, the tv edition was severely censored to tone down the amount of gore, if you can find a dub, you might like it, specially the bd rips...
> ...





razaron said:


> "Berserk" is dark and gritty.
> "Hellsing" is dark and occult. The protagonist is called Arucard and for a good reason.
> "Aoi Bungaki" has dark,depressing and bitter sweet stories. It's basically an anime version of (arguably) the best Japanese novels ever written.
> "Basilisk" is another dark and gritty anime. I personally liked how the story unfolded, it felt like an old-school play.
> ...





djisas said:


> Mononoke is about perfect for occult fans, really just perfect...
> Ayakashi: Japanese Classic Horror is good too, in fact one of Ayakashi's stories is about Mononoke since these two share the same creator...
> Have you watched Bakemonogatari??
> It gets into the occult stuff and is a fantastic production...





djisas said:


> Rozen Maiden was really, really good...


Thanks gents.  This will be my reference post for the foreseeable future.  I have to see what's available on netflix streaming and work from there.  Stuff that isn't I'll keep in reserve - unless it's something like Rozen which sounds very good.  But netflix has been the shiznit lately in terms of what anime they have available for streaming.

I figure I can get through maybe 40 episodes per week - plus or minus.  So I should be well occupied for a while.  It will let me be much more selective about my fall tv viewing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Thanks gents.  This will be my reference post for the foreseeable future.  I have to see what's available on netflix streaming and work from there.  Stuff that isn't I'll keep in reserve - unless it's something like Rozen which sounds very good.  But netflix has been the shiznit lately in terms of what anime they have available for streaming.
> 
> I figure I can get through maybe 40 episodes per week - plus or minus.  So I should be well occupied for a while.  It will let me be much more selective about my fall tv viewing.



 I tend to not even watch "TV"... I feel it's so rewashed that its not good anymore... I still do watch a few shows that I've watched for years.. but that's it.. Don't care for the new stuff.. Anime is better IMO


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2011)

Castle is quite good but mainly because of the guy from Serenity/Firefly and the chick.  They have a good rapport.  Plots are even pretty original maybe a third of the time - which isn't at all bad for a 22-24 episode season.

Then of course there are the essentials like Dr. Who.  And even the original CSI still tends to be pretty good.  

This season they have Prime Suspect.  I don't know if this is a reboot of the british show by the same name, but if it is, that might be worth watching.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 17, 2011)

djisas said:


> Soon her dark secrets will be revealed...



Im so surprised by the dark secrets of her.
kind of sad, but damn that makes me like suigintou.

Rozen Maiden is very, very good anime, 
I wish I have dolls like that
:/


----------



## djisas (Sep 17, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> Im so surprised by the dark secrets of her.
> kind of sad, but damn that makes me like suigintou.
> 
> Rozen Maiden is very, very good anime,
> ...



See, everyone loves Suigintou, its not like she's all that bad, its just she has her own circumstance...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 17, 2011)

djisas said:


> See, everyone loves Suigintou, its not like she's all that bad, its just she has her own circumstance...



Yeah it's the other doll that's the designated "you have to hate"/"all bad" character. She's anime-only though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Castle is quite good but mainly because of the guy from Serenity/Firefly and the chick.  They have a good rapport.  Plots are even pretty original maybe a third of the time - which isn't at all bad for a 22-24 episode season.
> 
> Then of course there are the essentials like Dr. Who.  And even the original CSI still tends to be pretty good.
> 
> This season they have Prime Suspect.  I don't know if this is a reboot of the british show by the same name, but if it is, that might be worth watching.



I'm with you on it all. The same shows I tend to watch... I'll see how PS goes.. But, I gotta add NCIS.. lol..


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 17, 2011)

We're getting deeper in Mawaru Penguindrum now (ep 10), and Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ni! is down to its last two episodes.


----------



## djisas (Sep 18, 2011)

As i continue rewatching Shiki's BD rips, i find it hard to point any flaw at all, although many would point the character design and call it horrible, when its clearly an artistic choice that works perfectly...

I have had bloged the anime when i watched the first time, it was compulsory and i had to write what i witnessed, the only spoilers are from what i watched and without any knowledge on the story, and having watched the anime already, i feel that i was mostly right when i wrote it, it's only been a little updated, that is to say cleaned a little...

Contains spoilers about episode 2 and 3, might or might not spoil part of the story...



Spoiler



The second episode continues with last week, were Megumi as died of an unknown cause and they proceed to the funeral, in the meanwhile, many people are dying of a similar unknown cause, and thus nothing much has happened, just a few very small hints that something is happening in the village...
The setting as i mentioned before, is very beautiful, the village where it is situated is a natural wonder and all is beautifully drawn, but the animation progressively gets darker as the mood darkens, and actually there is nothing pretty or fun, only the characters contrast brightly with the setting...
The music, for me the music is what makes the anime, it is the music that sets the mood and the animation only just helps a little, there is a beautiful eerie melody always playing, sometimes just a melody, sometimes a little humming, sometimesit feels like the music is surrounding and easily gets inside us...
Even when nothing is going on, there is a lot of tension, we can’t see it but it can be felt...

Third tragedy:
From this episode I feel the contrast between characters and setting is increasing, they don’t blend well in the background but this gives a bigger impact for each new character introduced, using bright and very vivid colors like red, the characters feel they are coming out of the screen...
This is not so evident with normal characters, it’s the new ones, the new western couple that as moved in, they look completely out of place, it’s obvious they are foreigners, I dare to say they look like vampires, specially the wife, she exudes a dangerous aura around her, the way she look and specially her eyes, her eyes don’t look human, it’s as if those eyes lack life but at the same time they look mysterious and gives an intense and at the same time frightening look, a wicked feeling. Their daughter Sunako, gives a similar feeling to that of her mother, one can tell right away she is not a normal girl, she is very perceptive of things and has an interest on the non living, that is to say she looks comfortable with death, actually I would say she doesn't look very alive and those eyes give a strong unnatural gaze as if she is gazing at ones soul, I feel her voice to be very mature, and very appropriated...
There's another character that deserves mention Tatsumi, this guy smells like dogs, I’m sure he is a werewolf or something very close to that, his hairstyle is obvious and he doesn't look very normal to me...
There's another wicked guy, he is quite human I guess, but he is let us say not very good looking and has a rotten personality, he seems to hate pretty much everyone in town and that doesn’t make him many friends at all, but he actually said something that I liked to hear saying Shimizu (Megumi) was rolling on her grave and she'd claw her way out only to come after the "prince", that I want to see...

Overall nothing new, only the introduction of the new guests in town, the ones living in the big mansion and the continuation of the plague and its investigation, al while the death count continues to rise...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's the beginning of a new arc in Fairy Tail. Currently getting R-15's latest ep in 720p (it already aired in 480p last week).


----------



## djisas (Sep 18, 2011)

Lots of "unexpected" quality fan service on this last episode, they are "maturing" the anime, and things do look interesting...

Whats your bet for the test??


----------



## razaron (Sep 18, 2011)

I watched a few episodes of Rozen Maiden when I was about 15 years old and found it boring. Since everyone was going on about it I thought I'd try watching it again. Apparently I don't find it boring any more. Same thing happened when I gave lucky star a second try.
It's amazing how tastes change as you grow older.

Also, Witchblade was awesome. It seems like a typical fanservice show but don't be fooled by the cover. It actually has a good story and the BD's I had were redrawn so the animation was top notch. Oh and Masane's a badass, which is rare for a female character.

@twylith: I remembered a few more good dubbed anime. 
Guyver, imagine a power ranger show for adults where the power ranger is a lone wolf. Alongside berserk and Gungrave this is also an anime I re-watch every now and then.
s-CRY-ed, it's a childish concept that doesn't feel childish, if you get what I mean. Also the protagonist is BAD ASS, nuff said.
Samurai 7, alternate universe remake of The 7 Samurai (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). If you've seen that film this is a must watch. If not, go watch it. Now.


Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god. s-CRY-ed is getting a 2 part special sometime in 2011. Awww yeah.


----------



## djisas (Sep 18, 2011)

I liked s-CRY-ed, specially imouto-san, some badassery in there, something equivalent to Ichigo VS Byakuya of these days...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2011)

I was a big fan with S-Cry-ed as well. I really enjoyed watching it. Can't wait for the "new" stuff.. maybe get another series going?


----------



## djisas (Sep 18, 2011)

Now that you mention, i have news:

Special recap of Scryed to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the anime; featuring digital remastering. 2 episodes maybe on the winter season or around December...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that on FUNimation. I'm watching Last Exile for the first time... Remembering Mark..


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 18, 2011)

next week is the final episode of nichijou


----------



## djisas (Sep 18, 2011)

CS: Good, the anime's a masterpiece and the sequel is starting right away...
Aho, think like this: the week after there will be many new great anime to start over...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 18, 2011)

dj, dont leave the 'k' behind lol
its my real name btw, 'Ahok'

yeah, but the week after that, many" new great anime to watch and collect


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2011)

razaron said:


> I watched a few episodes of Rozen Maiden when I was about 15 years old and found it boring. Since everyone was going on about it I thought I'd try watching it again. Apparently I don't find it boring any more. Same thing happened when I gave lucky star a second try.
> It's amazing how tastes change as you grow older.
> 
> Also, Witchblade was awesome. It seems like a typical fanservice show but don't be fooled by the cover. It actually has a good story and the BD's I had were redrawn so the animation was top notch. Oh and Masane's a badass, which is rare for a female character.
> ...


I couldn't get past the first couple of episodes of Witchblade. Her personality just annoyed the hell out of me for some reason.


----------



## razaron (Sep 18, 2011)

What else are you supposed to call an aho?



Wile E said:


> I couldn't get past the first couple of episodes of Witchblade. Her personality just annoyed the hell out of me for some reason.


It was only close to the end that she became a badass.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 18, 2011)

that means you implying me with the real aho


----------



## razaron (Sep 18, 2011)

Due to your avatar I can't help but use a loli's voice when reading what you just said.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 18, 2011)

lol what
use your imagination as wild as you can lol


----------



## djisas (Sep 18, 2011)

Tiger n bunny over and out!!
It was surprisingly better than what i painted it within first couple episodes, i thought it was just a shitty UD cartoon wanna be at first...
More T&B anime confirmed but more details are unknown...


----------



## razaron (Sep 18, 2011)

What's UD stand for?

EDIT: The last episode of Rozen Maiden contained a FALCON PAAAWNCH!!. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## djisas (Sep 18, 2011)

US i mean, amerikan cartoon...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 19, 2011)

razaron said:


> What's UD stand for?
> 
> EDIT: The last episode of Rozen Maiden contained a FALCON PAAAWNCH!!. I couldn't stop laughing.



Ah you mean the last episode of the first season.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 19, 2011)

djisas said:


> Tiger n bunny over and out!!
> It was surprisingly better than what i painted it within first couple episodes, i thought it was just a shitty UD cartoon wanna be at first...
> More T&B anime confirmed but more details are unknown...



I got maybe 7eps in and quit, wasn't horrible but just wasn't drawing me in.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 19, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> I got maybe 7eps in and quit, wasn't horrible but just wasn't drawing me in.



Got to 4 eps before putting it on-hold. Once the other series ends and the new ones are just starting I might watch it again.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 19, 2011)

razaron said:


> I watched a few episodes of Rozen Maiden when I was about 15 years old and found it boring. Since everyone was going on about it I thought I'd try watching it again. Apparently I don't find it boring any more. Same thing happened when I gave lucky star a second try.
> It's amazing how tastes change as you grow older.
> 
> Also, Witchblade was awesome. It seems like a typical fanservice show but don't be fooled by the cover. It actually has a good story and the BD's I had were redrawn so the animation was top notch. Oh and Masane's a badass, which is rare for a female character.
> ...


Thanks.  I'll print the single post to another pdf an see if I can merge them.

Yeah, tastes definitely change, even when you're older and think that they're pretty much fixed.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 19, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Ah you mean the last episode of the first season.



the last episode of the firs season?
gotta see that again.
lol


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 19, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> the last episode of the firs season?
> gotta see that again.
> lol



Rozen Maiden is one of the first series I really downloaded. It passed through 3 different HDDs now.


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2011)

Yuru Yuri is over, i think this could be dubbed a worthy successor to ichigo machimaro, fantastic yuri non ecchi comedy, only in the last episode there was a kissing rampage followed by a scene of murder...

I will miss this one...

The other one that ended today was ikoku Meiru, it was a very good anime, very good characters and great attention to detail...

Another one i will miss...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 20, 2011)

*brb give her something sweet to eat, 

yuruyuri is great, awesome anime, fantastic comedy and great non progressing story, 

i will miss yuruyuri, but no worries.
next week there will be plenty of awesome anime to follow


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2011)

The line up looks good, specially with such hits as Last Exile or Shana 3, just to mention 2...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 20, 2011)

another one is working, 
ill definitely watch ikamusume


----------



## djisas (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, those should be the 2 top comedies of the season...

This week bleach, looked more promising, their are setting up for the grand finale, and lol Kon, he got himself the body of his dreams...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> Oh yeah, those should be the 2 top comedies of the season...
> 
> This week bleach, looked more promising, their are setting up for the grand finale, and lol Kon, he got himself the body of his dreams...



I loved it. I think they got a few more episodes to go before it stops.. But, that's me thinking... It did look promising and I really loved the end with Kon.. I knew there was a reason Kurotsuchi just "stopped" like he did.. He's someone that you can't think is dead... Not for a second..


----------



## djisas (Sep 21, 2011)

But not many know that, probably only ishida who has actually witnessed i before...
ANN announced a new bleach op for October 11 which coincides with the start of the new arc Shinigami Daikō Shōshitsu (shinigami substitute something...), so 2 episodes left to wrap it up, starting next week i think they will have it mostly sorted out and the badies taken care of...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2011)

Ahhh.. ANN for ya..  I tend to not go there.. need to get my head to look at it..

Sounds good..


----------



## razaron (Sep 21, 2011)

Shoshitsu means disappearance. I assume that's the current manga arc (which is almost finished).

I finally got around to playing the second route of Fate/Stay Night.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 21, 2011)

i never had the chance to play long VN like that.

too lazy to sit down and read long paragraph like that lol


----------



## razaron (Sep 21, 2011)

You can get a patch that adds voice acting (from the ps2(?) version). However that is sans voice acting for the echi scenes.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 21, 2011)

im not actually interested in the ecchi scenes, im pretty interested on the story.
but, many arcs, endings, choices, and whatsoever confuses me


----------



## razaron (Sep 21, 2011)

3 routes and 5 "proper" endings.
I just use a walkthrough since I'm reading it like a book.


----------



## djisas (Sep 21, 2011)

An ep 0 ova has been released for boku wa tomodachi, it was interesting, at least the character's, first the mc is clearly having fantasies and then we discover the cause of them, everyone is having "yami nabe", it looked like a murder scene in the end, but its wasnt bad...

Type B otakus all over the world will rejoice at the sight of such characters, while i hope at least the comedy is good enough...


----------



## razaron (Sep 21, 2011)

IMO the ova sucked for the most part. Though the actual anime should be good if the manga's anything to go by.


----------



## djisas (Sep 21, 2011)

I am not a big fan of the cast choice:
Kanae Itõ and Hana Kana they are starting to get sore to my ears, and rest is ok...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2011)

Thinking of going Verizon.. The Anime Network worth the $7 added on?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 22, 2011)

Watched more Carnival Phantasm. That shit is good for Type-Moon fans.


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2011)

That shit is insanely hilarious and since im a type moon anime follower, its perfect for me, i know all the characters too which it helps...

Still rewatching Shiki as i can, up to ep 7, these bd rips look nothing short of fantastic...
The wonders a 5.1 soundtrack would do to this anime...

Shiki:

Fifth Deceit:



Spoiler



It continues where it left last week on Tooru's room, Natsuno thinks everything was a dream and Megumi is only haunting his dreams, but as it seems all was far from a dream and everything was real, Megumi has been there watching Natsumo all the time...
We now have a confirmation of what is the real cause of the deaths, and it seems after the body dies, they return to haunt on the living and possible take some sort of revenge...
This needs to be further explored and we don’t know how much of their conscience remains, but Megumi seemed to be well aware of everything...

Every thing about this anime continues to impress, the remarkable animation, especially when Megumi shows up, the scene where she is crawling from under the closet, there is a huge contrast between the colorful characters and the washed out background colors and the animation noise used, this makes an impressive scene and the mood changes completely, the music is as good as in every episode...


Sixt Skull:



Spoiler



The epidemic continues to consume the villager’s lives while the doctor is unable to do anything...
This ep there were no vampire apparition, other than showing a scene of Megumi's recent past...
Sunako continues to visit the priest, her involvement in the town is still unexplained thus far, but she should at least be aware of what is happening...
Further down in town someone got the death he had coming for him, a miserable death and no one cares or notices him, and I now wonder what will happen, will he disappear forever or does he still have a role to play...
In the meanwhile, Natsuno who has been haunted by Megumi all the time started an investigation of his own and is close to the truth now...
Further up in the hill, two kids are also investigating something they saw close to the mansion, but they are not alone...

What will happen next??


Seventh Killing Spirit:



Spoiler



This episode digs deeper into the Risen theory and it proves itself real as we see Masao inside his coffin and then everything that happened prior to his death flashes through him, he really had an agonizing death after being "violated" many time over and then he is explained of what he has turned into and how to survive from now on...
back in town the Doctor confronts the Priest about the real truth who in turn was shocked...
The following day the kids go dig some graves for fun or to see what they find, or not...
Now let's see how will they deal with the situation now, and how the Risen will react to it...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 22, 2011)

i never know that otaku have types...
lol

can you describe me what are those types


----------



## razaron (Sep 22, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> i never know that otaku have types...
> lol
> 
> can you describe me what are those types


Type-B otaku are basically moetards.
Type-A otaku are basically non-moetards (evatards, guntards etc.).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 22, 2011)

that makes me Type-B then
lol


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2011)

I am A type, but doesnt mean i cant enjoy my moeblobs once in a while, what would life be without a good comedy??


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 22, 2011)

I am probably closer to Type B, but I enjoy shows from both camps.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 22, 2011)

i guess im completely type b then

but i can enjoy some great action anime too


----------



## razaron (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm type-"forgets what the anime's about after half a year".
I finally got around around to watching carnival phantasm. The only thing I could remember about Tsukihime was that there's a guy who cuts chairs, like a boss.


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2011)

Im the opposite, for some reason i can clearly remember most everything about the over 1000 anime i have watched, if someone talks about something about an anime i have watched, i can keep track of it...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 22, 2011)

im quite in the middle, if the anime i watch was good or even great, 
i will remember those and keep track of it

but if the anime was just ok, i tend to forgot the storyline, but can keep track of the characters.


just saw episode 1 of mayo chiki, that is quite amusing lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 22, 2011)

I tend only to remember the best bits of each anime, and then when I rewatch them I go "oh this happened? :S"


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just watched ep 0 of Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai.


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> im quite in the middle, if the anime i watch was good or even great,
> i will remember those and keep track of it
> 
> but if the anime was just ok, i tend to forgot the storyline, but can keep track of the characters.
> ...



That one is a teaser, a perfect example of type B anime...
But i like...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm guessing you're supposed to be quoting my post djisas?


----------



## djisas (Sep 22, 2011)

My bad, hit the wrong button...

Back to Shiki and my bloging...

Eight Night:


Spoiler



This episode, gives a dangerous aura, I can feel the tension and the danger increasing at every minute...
Natsuno finally dug the grave only to see the confirmation of his worst fears, a little after, they have a close encounter with one of the "Risen" and manage to survive...
Latter on Natsuno house is visited by a very strange girl who fiercely demands to meet him as she has urgent business with him, this girl is not normal and has a very dangerous aura around her and a very strong presence...

The animation and the art keep a very high level, and the music is about perfect, without this soundtrack, Shiki would never have this much impact because imagery only tell half the story, the music is what sets the mood and ambiance…



Ninth Coffin:


Spoiler



The risen have gotten more aggressive after Osaki interference, and thus have made him pay the price, the day walker, he seems not bound by any vampire rules, Tatsumi  infiltrated the clinic to take the old women back only to feed all of the “Risen”, ending thus the old women’s life...
The doctor, the monk and the Nurse have now truly witness the arrival of the Risen to the town...

No one is truly safe now...
From this episode, the most significant fact is Tatsumi being able to get in the clinic; the possible explanation is he got permission from Ozaki’s wife after we saw him earlier, or like I mentioned, he is not bound by such rules as those that bind vampires, Tatsumi is the most important force amongst the “Risen” because he has all the strength of a Vampire and none of the weaknesses…

Although Megumi is not significant for the plot, still has a huge presence whenever she appears, obfuscating everything else around her as if asking us to look at her only…

Ozaki’s wife introduction, brings a little brightness and light humor specially when bickering with Ozaki’s mother, she will have an important role to play later on, and will be the turning point in the series…



Tenth Mourning:


Spoiler



After the move on the clinic, the risen choose a new target to hunt, this time, Natsuno  is the hunted, he who is seen as a threat. By the time Natsuno arrives home, the little girl had already left the place without confronting him, but the following night they return to finish their business, and it is a person very close to him, Megumi herself isn’t too happy and wants to take care of things herself...

At the end of the episode, there's a little twist and I don’t know if it was expected this soon...

This episode wasn’t really scary or even eerie as with previous episodes, there was no element of surprise or unknown, but things might get even more interesting from now on because the “Risen” are getting more aggressive...



Edit: Towa no quon movie 1|6
The story, characters and action are good, but i see nothing outstanding about it, maybe with further episode this changes...
6 movies in 6 months if all goes as planed...

40m of fast paced action and good animation...


----------



## Shihab (Sep 23, 2011)

Would anyone recommend Beelzebub ? I've seen a couple of screenshots that caught my interest, but I don't want to jump the gun and add it to my nearly reaching a terabyte of to-watch animes.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2011)

I wouldnt touch it, bleach and fairy tail are more than enough endless anime...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 23, 2011)

Finished Saiunkoku Monogatari, should I start watching newer anime or should I watch more old but good stuff?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2011)

Watched two epi of Beelzebub.. I couldn't get into it..


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Finished Saiunkoku Monogatari, should I start watching newer anime or should I watch more old but good stuff?



There are many good oldies, check my list in the opening...
But i could recomend some:

Good quality oldies are Nadia, a masterpiece created by gainax, another is fantastic children, it is another fantastic masterpiece, now and then, here and there is another classic...

More recent are such masterpieces as Mushishi, more recent even, beast player Erin (kemono Souja Erin) or Seirei no Moribito...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 23, 2011)

djisas said:


> There are many good oldies, check my list in the opening...
> But i could recomend some:
> 
> Good quality oldies are Nadia, a masterpiece created by gainax, another is fantastic children, it is another fantastic masterpiece, now and then, here and there is another classic...
> ...



I am not short of recommendations thanks, but I do want someone to decide for me what to watch.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am not short of recommendations thanks, but I do want someone to decide for me what to watch.



You can start with the ones above, they all fall mostly in the fantasy genre, but im sure they wont disappoint...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oko, going to see what internets offer me.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2011)

What they offer best is strong plot and strong characters, some coupled with fantastic art and animation and others more fairy tale like like erin, it is almost like reading a good book...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 23, 2011)

djisas said:


> What they offer best is strong plot and strong characters, some coupled with fantastic art and animation and others more fairy tale like like erin, it is almost like reading a good book...



I am probably going to settle for something which is faster paced for now, Saiunkoku Monogatari while very good has stretched my patience a bit.


----------



## djisas (Sep 23, 2011)

Moribito, nadia and now and then are more like that, moribito setting is absolutely gorgeous, intricate story and fast pace action; Nadia is a mix of complex plot, good setting and some little action, it might move slower sometimes; Now and then i believe is fast paced, there's a war going after all...

Mushishi is very relaxed and takes time to appreciate the wonders it has to offer...

Erin is a beautiful story, simple yet complex, it has a lot of time to develop at its own pace and times when there isnt much going on, but watching it is rewarding...

But if you want breath taking anime, guren lagan, baccano, black lagoon, desert punk, gits, claymore, Katanagatari or kara no kyoukai, but im sure you already watched most of these...

The most breath taking movie i watched recently would be redline, if you're into races, then you will love it...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 23, 2011)

I am not touching Gainax stuff anytime soon (for various reasons including but not limited to messed up anime, storyline giving headaches), watched Black Lagoon, GITS didn't draw me in after the first few episodes, so I am going to give it another try few months from now, Claymore didn't hold my attention either, watched KnK and Katanagatari already.


----------



## djisas (Sep 24, 2011)

Shiki update:

Eleventh slaughter


Spoiler



This episode was a little slow compared with the usual, but at the same time there were some interesting developments: The first was the old wise women, she is aware of the risen and is the first to arise and try to reach the population, leading finally to the kanemasa residence, while the doctor confronted by the women and having had his own experience with the "Risen", denies their existence while he doesn’t deny an opportunity to see with his own eyes the Kanemasa and if possible to examine them, the skies above “open” and the Sun is allowed to shine upon Seishirou, as if accepting him, and while inspecting him, Seishirou displays all the signs of a normal living Human, this proves Seishirou is very alive and that there is something different in him and Tatsumi, different from Sunako and Chizuru…

Sunako visits the priest again, they talk about his new story, a much appropriated one about the young brother killed by his older brother who had risen from the death and decided to follow his older brother, Muroi calls him “Shiki”, while listening to the story, Sunako was very pleased as if she identified herself in it, she looked very happy and bright, but something about her makes her look eternally sad, perhaps her expressionless eyes, as Muroi says, as if she was “forsaken by the Gods”,  he then asks of her if she is "Abel" one of the protagonists of the story who was killed by his brother and "risen" to follow him, this proved an interesting moment between the two, and Sunako decides to retire herself...


There is a minor variation between tv and bd's at the end of this episode, during airing time, shiki had a two week break, and ep 11 culminates with a pv of things to come and it actually spoils things all the way up to ep 14, it worked for the tv episodes, because it left a huge cliffhanger, making wait even harder and grabbing the audience to come back for more...
It is only adequate that they removed the pv from the bds not spoiling anyone to early...

Twelfth Decay


Spoiler



There really wasn’t much development this week beside Natuno nearing his end and Megumi's taking action for the “Shiki”...
Also Natsuno's father might as well be speeding his death and his mother didn’t look so well this episode she too has fallen victim of the “Shiki”...



Thirteenth Tragedy


Spoiler



it continues to develop ever so slowly, nothing exciting has happened and it only served to confirm Natsuno's death as well Ms Osaki's death and the start of the doctor's experiments on her, it Is also revealed Natsuno’s mother “run” away after learning of her son’s death, perhaps forced to do so, or taken away by the shiki...
The Head Monk, it is not revealed but the Junior Monk suspects he might know something...
Megumi is having fun as usual...



Fourteenth Death:


Spoiler



This is the turning point for Shiki...
This is when both sides start getting more aggressive…
There is an update on Yuki's status and Megumi decides to destroy the Tanaka's family, but not before destroying her "friend" Kaori's happiness by paying her a visit and announcing her dad's death, She is cold blooded as ice, doing all she ever wished for...
We also get to see Masao after a while; he is happily getting beaten to a pulp by Megumi...
Now on to the serious side of the episode, Osaki-sensei takes his time to scientifically dissect his first shiki, who is none other than his wife, he tries to react with her body in many ways, either by using chemicals or physically, or using certain symbols, culminating with the use of a big wood Stake through her hearth, finally making the shiki succumb to her death, Kyouko had a cruel and agonizing death...
Next week should keep the interest up...
After a series of slower episodes, Shiki is starting to advance faster...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I'll watch Shiki once I get caught up with Fairy Tail.. Got done watching epi 40 last night.. Almost caught up!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 24, 2011)

tomorrow is the end of nichijou

:'(


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I think I'll watch Shiki once I get caught up with Fairy Tail.. Got done watching epi 40 last night.. Almost caught up!



"Almost"? Well, you're still not even halfway (98 is the latest ep, new arc's starting already) so I won't call that "almost"...


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 25, 2011)

Started Steins;Gate after intense lobbying by my friends. First few episodes makes not much sense at all, but it gets better. Currently on episode 5, will update once I finish.


----------



## djisas (Sep 25, 2011)

Nichijou is over, it was a reaally great last episode, filled with little details and lots of fun...
Will be missed...


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2011)

Finally discover English Dub Kingdom (and dubhappy).  Just got the whole second season of d.gray-man.  I was really pissed when I got left hanging on the edge of the dock in episode 26.  Now I can finally watch the rest of it.

BTW.  Who the fuck carries the first season of something but not the second - I mean, beside netfux that is?  Huh?  Cause I really want to know.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2011)

Hulu carries both seasons of D Gray Man


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 26, 2011)

nichijou will be missed, same as yuruyuri.

great ending, lots of small details, and lots of new things.

and also way to spend lots of ichigo cakes.

cant wait for next few days


----------



## twilyth (Sep 26, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Hulu carries both seasons of D Gray Man



Yeah, but I can't dl the dubs with stream transport so I said fuck em.  I hate Hulu anyway.  Thanks though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, but I can't dl the dubs with stream transport so I said fuck em.  I hate Hulu anyway.  Thanks though.



Forgot that you didn't like them.. Sorry about that.. and I can understand.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2011)

Can someone help identify this manga for me pls?

A highschool student who can see memory of things by touching it (ex. murder weapon).

He helps a female police officer to solve murder cases.

The manga has similar style to GTO and possibly from the same period of time.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

could it be detective conan? thats a guess as i never saw the show, but it know its an older detective show.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nah, Conan has no psy power... and artstyle looks nothing alike .


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> could it be detective conan? thats a guess as i never saw the show, but it know its an older detective show.



Nah, there aren't any major female police officers there. The recurring female characters would be his sister and his girlfriend.




Kindaichi Case Files? Remote?


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Nah, there aren't any major female police officers there. The recurring female characters would be his sister and his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, it has a very similar style to GTO.. dark and kinda pervy


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Nope, it has a very similar style to GTO.. dark and kinda pervy



City Hunter? lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2011)

City Hunter is more on the realistic side.

This highschool kid has psychic power... if he touches objects of people who were murdered, he can see their pasts.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> City Hunter is more on the realistic side.
> 
> This highschool kid has psychic power... if he touches objects of people who were murdered, he can see their pasts.



thats called psychometry, which may help you google it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.mangaupdates.com/series.html?id=1598

Found it ty.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2011)

If Mussles ok's it... I'll add it to op.



Also.. At 49 on Fairy Tail!!!!!


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2011)

Keep going, im sure the excitement can only grow and never drop with FT, next week the will start an epic battle between a character that is like a "father" figure for Natsu and Natsu himself, and it turns out that its probably the baddest ass character in FT VS Natsu and he is burning in excitement...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> Keep going, im sure the excitement can only grow and never drop with FT, next week the will start an epic battle between a character that is like a "father" figure for Natsu and Natsu himself, and it turns out that its probably the baddest ass character in FT VS Natsu and he is burning in excitement...



I'm going to try and get caught up..  I know the last battle was pretty sweet. One thing I like from them is there is always a twist that is added to the story line.. your 10/15m in and boom, something you gotta keep at the back of your mind because it'll be something big in the coming episodes.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2011)

Remember the Hades situation i mentioned, 



Spoiler



he is showing up in the current arc as the bad big boss...
Also Laxus father showed up on ep 45, remenber naked mummy? They where Iwan's lackeys...
I have been soiling myself a little, the new arc with Hades and more strong mages is going to be epic


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Sep 26, 2011)

right now i am in a slump.

one piece is sorta filler.
naruto is filler
bleach is near ending the current story spike
fairy tail is good.

the above is my normal series that i watch.

I just picked up battle butler

and my friend is forcing me to watch gitanma.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2011)

So you are stuck with endless anime most of the time...
Ika-musume has just begun-de ge so
First episode was all that the first season had good...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> If Mussles ok's it... I'll add it to op.
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. At 49 on Fairy Tail!!!!!



what am i OK'ing?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.mangaupdates.com/series.html?id=1598
> 
> Found it ty.





Mussels said:


> what am i OK'ing?



that link.. if it's all right to have posted.. In OP


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

geso geso
first episode is good, 

cant wait for another series release.


----------



## Binge (Sep 27, 2011)

Those who have not should check out BACCANO!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 27, 2011)

I want to watch Ika Musume 2, but I have to finish Steins;gate first de geso.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> cant wait for another series release.



The next ones would be the ones airing on the first of October.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

so ika musume is the first of the fall release?


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> so ika musume is the first of the fall release?



No, it's second. Busou Shinki Moon Angel started last week.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

why i cant find that one?


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> why i cant find that one?



I don't know. 



Here's Random Curiosity's Fall 2011 Preview. It's already arranged by release date.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

theres quite plenty thats interesting.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> theres quite plenty thats interesting.



Yeah, there's quite plenty indeed since there were several 12/13-episode series during the Summer and some of the 24/25/26-episode series from Spring are finally near their end, so there are a lot of time-slots to fill up.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

most likely i will watch most of fall lineup


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

And don't forget to update your media players. Finally updated CCCP from the July version to the August one because CommieSubs started using 10-bit instead of 8-bit. Some Linux users are ranting about the switch at nyaa because of that (no player for them can play those files apparently).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

K-Lite 7.7 should be enough?


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> K-Lite 7.7 should be enough?



I don't know. 



Anyway, as I read it from the comments, hardware acceleration doesn't work when 10-bit encoding is used...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

just found out, k-lite 7.7 works fine for Hi10P

DXVA dont work on 10-bit?


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

High quality latest Bleach ep:


Spoiler


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

drawings?


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> drawings?



Yeah, they forgot to remove the production directions from the final version.


Reading Nurarihyon no Mago ch. 171 atm, then I'd go back to playing Lunar: SSH on my PSP then go to sleep.


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2011)

Binge said:


> Those who have not should check out BACCANO!



I keep tellin ppl to do it when they come asking for stuff...



entropy13 said:


> No, it's second. Busou Shinki Moon Angel started last week.


You are wrong sir, working!! was first, then Busou Shinki (it was an interesting watch, similar to CLAMP's angelic layer) and now ika...



entropy13 said:


> And don't forget to update your media players. Finally updated CCCP from the July version to the August one because CommieSubs started using 10-bit instead of 8-bit. Some Linux users are ranting about the switch at nyaa because of that (no player for them can play those files apparently).



Actually that version was fail, it failed to play my mp4 files so i updated to the 25\9 beta which works better...

Edit: just watched the movie Mai Mai miracle, it had a nice ghibli production feel, but from the classics, its a 2009 movie that just got subbed recently, very good animation, very good story and very enjoyable, i can be watched by anyone of any age...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 27, 2011)

working pre-air was first yes.

but the actual series is not out yet


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2011)

djisas said:


> You are wrong sir, working!! was first, then Busou Shinki (it was an interesting watch, similar to CLAMP's angelic layer) and now ika...



I'm not wrong as it was just a preview episode (albeit a full-length one). What happened with Working'!! is akin to what happened to Sekirei: Pure Engagement before, the first ep was released in June but the series only started in July.


----------



## razaron (Sep 27, 2011)

Akikan also had a full ep preview, if I remember correctly.



entropy13 said:


> Yeah, they forgot to remove the production directions from the final version.


They're pulling a Gintama.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> High quality latest Bleach ep:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



was just coming here to post that


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 28, 2011)

Steins;Gate is really good.


----------



## djisas (Sep 28, 2011)

Shiki:
Fifteenth Deceit



Spoiler



After last week's horrors, this episode was "calmer" and returned to the usual slow but surely pace, there wasn’t much going on except Chizuru Kirishiki declaring herself to Osaki's sensei and a look into the way the Kirishiki are running things up their way…
Osaki tries to drop hints about the situation amongst some of his closer friends and try to gather support, but up to this point, no one believes him yet, even the junior monk as left him...
Its only at the end that Natsuno shows up in front of the doctor and tells he's not alone... 
Judging from the preview, next week will be frenetic... 

Also finally Tatsumi's revealed to be an werewolf, I  knew from the moment I saw him he reeked  of dog, he also doesn't have any of the vulnerabilities of the shiki or limitations, like being able to walk in plain day or entering an house freely...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 28, 2011)

lately the only anime ive been watching is hentai


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 28, 2011)

I have elevated Steins;Gate to must watch of 2011 along with Madoka.

Going to start Ika Musume de geso!


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2011)

Those two are the most of the year...
Denpa onna was in my opinion the most "fabulous", just watching Erio "glittering" could kill someone from nosebleed...

Now back to something more serious as i continue my Shiki blogging:

Sixteenth Skull



Spoiler



On this episode, Sunako's past is partially revealed...
Sunako seems to have had a tragic past, after having been raised in the middle of nobility, she one day awakes trapped inside a coffin and latter founds herself alone in the world…
It is interesting though, Sunako has an unnatural beauty and an easy personality and it makes it hard to dislike her, or doubt her at all, just because she is a “monster” or that is how Humans sees her…

Things on the village continue dire, Megumi's walks through town singing happily like she is having the best days of her life, when she encounters her last meal, the Tanaka kids father, Megumi vilely persuades him to attack his own family, Akira after seeing his mother in a vegetative state, decides to go on the offense and kill one of the Shiki, but he gets caught and is prepared as a midnight snack...
Natsumo and Osaki seem to be conspiring against the shiki, but watching Natsumo walking in broad daylight seems strange...
Shiki is definitely getting better and better with each episode and I love every bit of it... 
Next week looks there will be blood...



Seventeenth Killing Spirit

This is what i originally wrote back when the episode aired normally, after rewatching it, i think it still is appropriate and i dont need to write anything else...



Spoiler



Madness, this is madness, suddenly the pace moves at a furious speed...
Everyone that didn’t "die" yet, is either falling to madness, to the point of digging their own grave, literally or being actively hunted...
There is no stopping the threat, not the Junior Monk or even the Doctor...
Next week preview shows the continuation of this madness...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

just have the time to watch mayo chiki, 
damn that dude, 

denpa onna also good, i have to buy the nendoroid because of erio


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2011)

Eighteenth Death



Spoiler



Unforeseen, unexpected, unpredictable...
I certainly didn’t see it coming, when all seemed lost, the tide of the war changes...
A little twist added to Natsumo's reality, while I didn’t expect it, his behavior was different from that of a "Shiki" from the start so it wasn’t unexpected, just like Tatsumi, the kanemasa guardian...
Nurse Ritsuko, has risen and from the moment she awakens, she is fully aware of her being, given her knowledge of the Human body, it was interesting to watch, even for the Shiki themselves...
It is by the end of the episode, that Ozaki unveils the “risen” reality to the entire village by taking advantage of Shizuro’s curiosity and fooling her, Ozaki had manage to administer self treatment to himself, in the early stage of the infection, thanks to his prior knowledge, he succeeded to do a blood transfer and avoid to be completely possessed by the virus…



Even though Shiki is no longer a surprise and unpredictable for me, it still retains the same impact while watching for the second time...


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I have elevated Steins;Gate to must watch of 2011 along with Madoka.



I watched the first few eps of the two and they're two of the most overrated shows of the year.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

for madoka, wait until you get to later episodes, 

i cant comment on steins gate because a havent wathced it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

madoka and steins both have slow starts. its the kind of show that gets more and more complex as it progresses.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

madoka is slow until few later episodes.

well to much of a shock at episode 3 though


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 29, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> for madoka, wait until you get to later episodes,
> 
> i cant comment on steins gate because a havent wathced it



Although I'm not really "watching" them, I read some RC posts about the two series of the episodes that went beyond the ones I did watch. They're not that "great", good maybe, but not "great" or must watch.

So far only Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko and Mawaru Penguindrum warrants that. And Break Blade (since they're "movies", you can say that the ones released in 2011 were 2011 shows even though the first movie was released in 2010).


Kamisama Dolls redeemed itself a bit for me with how well it ended, a good "cliffhanger" so to speak.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

i watch only first 2 eps of denpa onna, and that convince me to get the erio nendoroid, 

the only shows im watching right now is mayo chiki, baka test, and rozen maiden traumend


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Sep 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> And don't forget to update your media players. Finally updated CCCP from the July version to the August one because CommieSubs started using 10-bit instead of 8-bit. Some Linux users are ranting about the switch at nyaa because of that (no player for them can play those files apparently).



im just getting sick of the horriblesub clones.  i keep having to mod my rss feeds


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Although I'm not really "watching" them, I read some RC posts about the two series of the episodes that went beyond the ones I did watch. They're not that "great", good maybe, but not "great" or must watch.
> 
> Kamisama Dolls redeemed itself a bit for me with how well it ended, a good "cliffhanger" so to speak.



I almost gave up for both, but my friends insisted on me to finish them, so I did and I am glad I did, both of them are slow start anime, and ends strongly, something which is getting less and less popular as directors clamour to get the attention of viewers with an explosive start (which then slows down to a crawl).

At the end of the day, I think its down to individual preferences, and to me those 2 are really good.


----------



## razaron (Sep 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I watched the first few eps of the two and they're two of the most overrated shows of the year.


This. 
I've been on ep 9 of Madoka since ep 9 came out.
Not sure about Steins gate, though. I'll watch the bd rips I have after finishing Babylon 5.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

razaron said:


> This.
> I've been on ep 9 of Madoka since ep 9 came out.
> Not sure about Steins gate, though. I'll watch the bd rips I have after finishing Babylon 5.



Madoka is not for you then. I find it rather polarising, its either you think its really good, or its just "another magical girl anime which is just popular".


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Although I'm not really "watching" them, I read some RC posts about the two series of the episodes that went beyond the ones I did watch. They're not that "great", good maybe, but not "great" or must watch.
> 
> So far only Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko and Mawaru Penguindrum warrants that. And Break Blade (since they're "movies", you can say that the ones released in 2011 were 2011 shows even though the first movie was released in 2010).
> 
> ...



I like the anime, but i still hate kyouhei and hibino, god i hate kyhouhei's voice, in any show it appears, and hibino for being oversized and plain normal, Kuko (demented personality), Mahiro (crazy, yandere, demented bitch and strong, how many female "heroines" like her??), and utau the faces she makes are hilarious, and she isnt weak either...

Madoka redefines the genre previously composed of mostly cute girls doing cute things with cute mascots and pink powers, Being Nanoha an exception that redefined the genre by itself by proposing an action magical girl show, Madoka goes further and it isnt afraid of the consequences, the future in Madoka is grim and being a magical girl means 



Spoiler



giving up your life



steins Gate is unique, and no other anime presented such setting, good characters and story, it has never been done...

So both of these are original in the anime world...



Fourstaff said:


> Madoka is not for you then. I find it rather polarising, its either you think its really good, or its just "another magical girl anime which is just popular".


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

djisas said:


> steins Gate is unique, and no other anime presented such setting, good characters and story, it has never been done...



I would hesitate to call that unique, but its really well done, and I can think of very few, if any, anime which is as well done as this.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I watched the first few eps of the two and they're two of the most overrated shows of the year.



Damn, find me a magical girl anime that has dead people - with serious theme and no panty shot.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Madoka is not for you then. I find it rather polarising, its either you think its really good, or its just "another magical girl anime which is just popular".



No, it's "another magical girl anime which is just popular because it did something else."



kid41212003 said:


> Damn, find me a magical girl anime that has dead people - with serious theme and no panty shot.



None AFAIK.

It's only popular JUST BECAUSE IT WAS DIFFERENT. 


Don't accuse me of "not wanting something new" though, I dropped Kimi ni Todoke for the opposite; it's becoming too cliche.


RE: Steins;Gate - can't really say it's a great show when the first few eps are actually quite lackluster. To be great, you have to be great throughout.


More on the "great". I'll use the recent Gundam shows for example. None of them is what you'll call great. Not Gundam SEED, definitely not SEED Destiny, not even 00 and 00 S2 and its movie, only SEED CE73 Stargazer came close. The only great Gundam show of recent years is Unicorn.


----------



## helloWorld (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello guys.

I just recently started getting into watching anime and I chose Full Metal Alchemist. I used to make fun of people for watching "that stuff" (I don't know why I did anymore,) but now I see what I was missing out on 

Since I have not seen any other anime to make a comparison, I really can't say it is the best, but the story in Full Metal Alchemist is so attractive.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's only popular JUST BECAUSE IT WAS DIFFERENT.



I enjoyed it a lot, probably because it was different, but I still enjoyed it nonetheless and it gets my recommendation. Maybe not yours, but it certainly got mine.  



entropy13 said:


> RE: Steins;Gate - can't really say it's a great show when the first few eps are actually quite lackluster. To be great, you have to be great throughout.



I started Steins;Gate with nothing to expect other than "the first half of the anime will set the scene for the insanely good second half", and I was not disappointed. Once you finish it you will understand why the first half was done that way, and why its obvious that this is the best and easiest way of presenting the anime. 



entropy13 said:


> More on the "great". I'll use the recent Gundam shows for example. None of them is what you'll call great. Not Gundam SEED, definitely not SEED Destiny, not even 00 and 00 S2 and its movie, only SEED CE73 Stargazer came close. The only great Gundam show of recent years is Unicorn.



Gundam Seed was one of the first few anime I watched, and compared to bulls**t I watched (also known as popular American cartoons), it was really good. After rewatching it a few times, my respect for it fell, but it was still a good anime to me. Probably rank lower than quite a few really good ones, but if you want to watch Gundam without committing Seed will be the one I recommend. Gundam Unicorn however, I had to soak up a lot of UC back story before appreciating it, and because of that I cannot recommend it to people other than the ones who are reasonably well versed in the UC timeline.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

i enjoyed Madoka, but i cant stand to rewatch it again, 
its unique, but sad at the same time.

Madoka is one anime that shocked me the most, at first, i was told that is a cute girls anime, which has powers, 
im interested in watching it, and, heck, ep. 3 and the last 4 episodes shock me the most, 
but a very" nice end, and sad at the same time, 

I know why that anime is called Puella Magi Madoka Magica, because if that last episode. 

about steins gate, i havent watched it, although its ready to watch.
got too many spoilers here and there, 

@helloWorld : what genre you like to watch?
FMA is probably the only shounen anime (apart from InuYasha) that I watch

oh, and probably you shoud watch InuYasha too, its a bit old, but still a classic nonetheless.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

If he wants more anime to watch, I can recommend a few, depending on his preferences:

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, story follows the manga a lot closer, and this is a must watch for people who enjoyed Fullmetal Alchemist. 

Kara no Kyoukai if you like mystery and murder and things like that.

Katanagatari is good "monster of the week" anime.

Nodame Cantabile, School Rumble and Ouran High School Host Club if you want a laugh. 

Once you are getting pulled in, the 2nd stage will be Suzumiya Haruhi (setting you up for the excellent movie, just watch the first season and then the movie), Code Geass, Ika Musume, Gosick, 

Things which are popular but I will not recommend (you can follow other people's recommendations if you so wish):

Bleach, Naruto and other "long" shounen stuff: its just too damn long! You can start this when you are completely drawn in, but if you have a passing interest, there are better stuff to watch.
Claymore : Ending is not so good. 
Elfen Lied : I cannot see what is so good with this anime, its mostly senseless gore and nudity. I am not impressed by the story either.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 29, 2011)

and for lighter comedy anime, 
i can quite recommend, K-ON! and K-ON!!, Working, Infinite Stratos, 

and i truly recommend you to watch Clannad , both seasons,


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> No, it's "another magical girl anime which is just popular because it did something else."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kimi ni Todoke is rage inducing, a nice watch if you have the patience, usagi drop is a lot more lievelly to watch for ex...



kid41212003 said:


> Damn, find me a magical girl anime that has dead people - with serious theme and no panty shot.



Let me try:
Club-to-death Angel Dokuro-chan and Dai Mahou Touge
These two are on the other side of the magical girl scale...



helloWorld said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just recently started getting into watching anime and I chose Full Metal Alchemist. I used to make fun of people for watching "that stuff" (I don't know why I did anymore,) but now I see what I was missing out on
> 
> Since I have not seen any other anime to make a comparison, I really can't say it is the best, but the story in Full Metal Alchemist is so attractive.



Nice to have ya here...
My recommendation is that you take a look at my guide on first page, what you need i more shounen like bleach or D.Gray man...


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2011)

How about Hell Girl?


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> How about Hell Girl?



Not magical girl, but certainly very good...


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah i watched all the seasons - good anime overall.


----------



## djisas (Sep 30, 2011)

Back to Shiki again:
It is simply the best horror anime and more no nonsense, the plot is very progressive and it never goes back to fool around, around episode 18 and onwards, it gets very bloody and visceral and it looks almost like the creators are showing us what really is Man's nature...
But more on this further, because at episode 19, Shiki hasn't quite arrived at that point... 

Nineteenth Coffin



Spoiler



Osaki finally shows proof of the Shiki's existence; he explains everything in detail and shows how Shiki must be purged using Chizuru as example...
The village is mad with Rage and Osaki invokes the "mushi-Okuri", the ritual of driving the demons out, we latter see the villagers after dawning driving a massacre trough the village, in the between we see some dreadful images, the image of a dead mother holding her rooting child both already in advanced decomposition, Kaori who loved Megumi is now psychologically devastated, it’s terrifying watching her like that, just waiting for her best friend to come and kill her, but when her deceased father enters the house, she immediately reacts  when he is right in front of her, she merciless destroys him...
Sunako once again looks very god; her vast wardrobe is worth mentioning as is from most characters, perhaps the best wardrobe or more varied in anime...
I see Sunako as an almost philosophical being, in being and in her speech and it is always worth listening to her…

The end is near but it will come at a huge cost, of Human lives solely...

The music is still one of the strongest points in the story, it always plays the right tune to increase the tension at the best moment, I hear new tunes, Gregorian chants and orchestral music, is played perfectly in the background immersing the viewer, dawning us to the world where the Shiki rise...



Twentieth Mourning

Im not sure anyone is reading this as i posts, but i regret my lack of skill in resuming an episode without much spoiling and keeping it short, because from this episode on, the reviews double in length, to the point i found it hard to blog the last episode when it aired, it was only much latter that i rewatched the episode and did it...
And although this blogs are just reedited\fixed from the originals, the next episode 20.5 a special will be written from scratch, and i have no idea what's in store for me...



Spoiler



The episode starts in the most brutal way in what is a scene of a brutality rarely seen on anime, they continue their raids hunting "shiki" hidden everywhere, pulling them to the light and staking them, there is blood everywhere, the shiki as it seems wont die without fighting back, with Osaki's mother killed by Ookawa's son’s Atsuhi, Ookawa takes it upon himself to exact revenge as is his duty as a father to do so without remorse...
The music is perfect for the moment, always ensuring the tension stays high changing accordingly to the mood...

After losing his loved one, Seishirou decides to go on a hunt himself, hunting humans, like his father once did, it was always his wish to be a shiki and it is his biggest desire to oppress those who oppressed him, Natsuno comes in and stops him, he plans to stop the shiki despite having risen has a werewolf himself...
The music changes again for the castle, to a more eerie and cold chorus, warming a little with Sunako as if invoking sadness…

Elsewhere Ritsuku is still struggling in pain and hungry, but refuses to "kill" someone just so she can continue and live on. Ritsuko manages to save Yasuyo and in the end stays together with Tooru...
This is a very strong scene, it is very sad; it is almost a tragedy...
The music for this part is played on a music box, it invokes sadness, loneliness and isolation, it plays perfectly with Ritsuko’s despair...   

There is another part in which Sunako tries to convey her feelings to Muroi, it’s sad to listen to a “child” describing her own death, and how her frail body will probably succumb to the hands of a mighty hunter, hungry for revenge, she is afraid, Sunako is afraid of death, she killed more than any hunter might have and accepts that death is a punishment she deserves, still she is afraid and feels she didn’t do anything wrong, she was just trying to survive by  not starving to death…
Is it a sin just wishing to be alive??
Sunako feels like a powerless child and her cry makes us sympathize with her, she's a monster, but we can’t come to hate a child forsaken by God Himself...

The shiki strike again, this time right in the middle of the "hunters", the new enemy looks just as human as any of them and Osaki doesn't accept to kill them, while the others believe traitors must be executed...

While I believe the tension this week didn’t increase from last week, instead, the Twentieth Night is more bloody, and at the same time it is sad, there are moments of rage, satisfaction, sadness and helplessness all in just one episode and even tragedy, like Ritsuko situation and even Sunako's story starts to fell like a tragedy...  

Is it truly in Man’s nature to kill and destroy all that is wrong, or all that threatens his own safety??

Many viewer think Shiki gets awful from here on, but it is because they reveal themselves in Man's true nature, that is to destroy all that stands in His way, some viewers cant understand the situation and believe the writers are purposely siding with the Shiki, showing their weak side and how in the end they are just Humans like us and suffer like any person, all while portraying Humans as the real villain, I believe the story is neutral and i like how it develops, because in history, books only tell what people like to see and sometimes that is different from reality



This episode might have a big impact on the viewer, not only for the violence but for the tragedy and for the words spoken...

I never mentioned this before, Seishin, he is a novel writer and writes stories that are similiar to those of old times, like Cain and Abel, and he is quite philosophic and he is the one that narrates the next episode preview, his narrative is always interesting to listen\read...

Edit something:

Mayo chiki is over, Nakaru was the big surprise, damn she looks great without glasses...

Blood c is over, but im not quite sure what i watched, some sort of human blender or something, i mean, shiki looks shy compared with this...
So with this blody mess done with, let me return to shiki's bloody, i mean juicy parts...

Edit 4:
I just busted a gut and had a kidney failure laughing...
The reason is woody and 4chan, courtesy on Sankaku
NSFW and make sure no to laugh to loud...


Spoiler








http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2011/10/01/disney-has-a-lot-to-answer-for/

Edit 5: on the third day

Concerning ep 99 of FT, and just a really small spoiler


Spoiler



This week there was a fantastic fight between Gildarts and Natsu who learned a valuable lesson and Gildarts is seriously op, but he still made up for a good display of strenght with Natsu and even comedy in the midlle of the serious fight, like only Natsu can pull...
Juvia + Lisana vs Erza, a complete one-sided fight with Erza, Erza takes advantage of their strengths and makes it their weekness; Kana and Lucy in charge of fan service this week, the new arc looks greatly animated and fan service is up by a good 50%...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2011)

BakaTest 2 is actually really good, waiting for Fate/ZERO subs to get to work.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 1, 2011)

just finished mayo chiki, 
Nakuru is so cute without her glasses, too bad her oppai is to big for my taste.

@djisas : i've opened that link of sankaku, i bursted my gut, and poked holes in my kidney.
that woody figurine is a MASSIVE fail, and i feel so bad of all the figmas he molested.

now, on to rozen maiden traumend


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 1, 2011)

Just downloaded appleseed XIII hope its good anime. Will probably watch it tomorrow


----------



## djisas (Oct 1, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Just downloaded appleseed XIII hope its good anime. Will probably watch it tomorrow



Once you get past the cell shaded animation trauma, it gets great; Scrap that if you watched the movies...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> Once you get past the cell shaded animation trauma, it gets great; Scrap that if you watched the movies...



will keep that in mind and yes I saw 2 movies


----------



## djisas (Oct 1, 2011)

Watching appleseed for the first time can be weird, it is a unique form of animation that isnt used anywhere, but it makes for good action...
And maaya sakamoto for the lead role...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 1, 2011)

ye true because I have'nt seen any such art style anime before


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2011)

Fate\zero:
First episode, a whooping 47 minute long, less and they would loose a lot of impact, i think this is a very strong start and its already looking great...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

djisas said:


> Fate\zero:
> First episode, a whooping 47 minute long, less and they would loose a lot of impact, i think this is a very strong start and its already looking great...



Still waiting for subs T.T


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2011)

commie an pp already did it...
Also bakuman 2 out, for those who care, i dont even know why im going to watch it, sigh...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 2, 2011)

I gotta watch blood c... I stopped at episode 10. Just finished episode 50 of fairy tail


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 2, 2011)

downloading FZ, damn slow internet.

i havent watched FSN or UBW, is it recommended?


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2011)

FSN is aight. UBW is awesome but VERY rushed. FZ is a prequel so you can watch it without having watched the others.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> downloading FZ, damn slow internet.
> 
> i havent watched FSN or UBW, is it recommended?



This, you must know the backstory of FSN (game, manga, anime, etc) before watching F/Z, or you will miss out at least half the fun.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Halfway through Bakuman S2. I really like the show.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Halfway through Bakuman S2. I really like the show.



I thought Bakuman 2's first episode just aired yesterday, how can you be halfway through?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I thought Bakuman 2's first episode just aired yesterday, how can you be halfway through?



Halfway through the first episode obviously. I'm getting C³ now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Halfway through the first episode obviously. I'm getting C³ now.



lol


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 2, 2011)

oh, i think i should watch FZ first, then watch FSN,


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> oh, i think i should watch FZ first, then watch FSN,



No, you should watch FSN first, then FZ. Too many "spoilers" in FZ, but if you want to watch FZ first, I cannot stop you, since its "natural" to watch FZ first over FSN. 

UTW has translated FSN


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2011)

Watching FTN actually helps with FZ because you have no connection to the story and setting, even i was a bit lost during the first half of FZ, but things picked up fast...


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2011)

Fate zero should be awesome. In the game (FSN), Kotomine mentions that all the other contestants were "monsters" in comparison to him and it's not like he himself was a noob.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 2, 2011)

I just started watching Penguin Drum... it's quite funny .


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Razaron, i saw that image floating the net a couple days ago...
Her name's Helena...
Fate zero this: http://oreno.imouto.org/pool/show/457
Dat berserker...


----------



## razaron (Oct 2, 2011)

New index movie announced. I can't wait for the 2 hour long punching-b**ches-in-face fest to begin. That stuff was hilarious.

@djisas: Yah, I grabbed it off sankaku.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 2, 2011)

First episode is good for Fate/Zero, it sets the scene very well.


----------



## djisas (Oct 2, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> downloading FZ, damn slow internet.
> 
> i havent watched FSN or UBW, is it recommended?





Fourstaff said:


> First episode is good for Fate/Zero, it sets the scene very well.



What i said, if they had cut it in half, i would be lost, but with this, they cut just right at the good part and sets the mood for the anime, and Saber on a black suit is win



Spoiler












Ao exorcist is over, finally, it was pretty much a lackluster shounen anime, a few interesting characters, visually decent, it was ok, not something i would recommend though...

C3, new season anime, cube transforms into pretty girl, boy sees pretty girl naked, then girl quarrels with "cow" tits girls and they have a nice discussion about tits of  course, music ok animation nothing extraordinary, just an average first episode...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 3, 2011)

C3 is average, kind of reminds me to baka to test.


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2011)

No, you cant compare them, im quite sure Baka test i leagues better than what C3 might be able to present...
At least in the comedic department...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 3, 2011)

in terms of comedic department, baka test is way better.

i mean in the artwork department


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw some good visuals on C3, but i stand unimpressed, for now...

I have just watched the first of 2 shiki specials, ep 20.5 and its easy to know why it didnt air on tv, its basically 20m of horrorfeast not for the faint of hearth...

Twentieth Mourning and Malice



Spoiler



The episode starts with yasumori Nao in the bar reminiscing her past from her early days on the Village. Moments later it moves on to the Shiki, where they have found a new hide out for the night, escaping through the tunnels, moments later, a team of villagers arrives at the local and that’s when madness starts…
 Taking advantage of their sleep, the hunters descend on the tunnel and after gathering the courage they start slaughtering the hapless Shiki who have fallen into a deep slumber for the day, one by one, a stake is violently hammered down through their hearts in a bloody display of carnage. The hunters keep moving forward as the Shiki awake and retreat to the deeper parts, only to get pursued and slaughtered, and when they are trapped they decide to retaliate managing to bite some of the pursuers, but they are outnumbered and unarmed thus the hunters have the advantage and dominate every Shiki  while some run deeper into the tunnels.
Man has no mercy for the creatures he fears, and in his view, all that poses a threat to his dominance over the weaker creatures must be destroyed, and that applies for Humans themselves, the hunters that fallen prey to the Shiki ambush are killed just like any other Shiki, and their corpses dragged to the outside making no difference…
The shiki that managed to run is trapped in a dead end, and slowly dragged to be killed, all while the Hunters are singing as if to exorcise their demons, and when they run out of stakes, the remaining Shiki, are beaten, dragged to the outside, tied to trees or to the ground, while waiting for the Sun to rise on the Horizon and burn their flesh in a slow agonizing death…
It’s not just some mindless slaughtering, and it has quite an impact with a violence rarely seen before on anime, the music playing through the episode is a haunting melody that serves only to enhance our perception of the fear, and we can almost smell the stench of death…
This episode has little meaning for the plot development, it serves only to show one situation that had only been mentioned in the main story…


----------



## razaron (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody's said anything about HunterxHunter. The first ep was quite good. They're starting from the beginning of the manga.

@Cold Storm: How many posts do I have in this thread?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 3, 2011)

HunterxHunter remake in the style of Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood? I haven't watched the first season yet, so I am not going to touch it.


----------



## razaron (Oct 3, 2011)

Not really. The first series story followed the manga to a tee but since it's quite old they're starting from the beginning anyway.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 3, 2011)

razaron said:


> Not really. The first series story followed the manga to a tee but since it's quite old they're starting from the beginning anyway.



Ah, but I am still not watching it I think.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 3, 2011)

i think im not going to watch hxh and majikoi, 

i think majikoi is to rushed up,


----------



## djisas (Oct 3, 2011)

No HxH for me either, still waiting for the blockbusters besides FZ...
Already started working which aired almost a month ago...

Horizon ep1: Im sold, a fantasy epic of epic proportions?? When was the last time watched one?? Mb 2 years ago or something...
Huge varied cast and all start voices, good animation, good upbeat music that goes well with the action, and dat teacher, totally badass...


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 4, 2011)

first ep of HxH was ok, animation was decent, seemed a bit less shading then the original but better then greed island.  Seems to be covering 2eps of material from the original per ep.  Will watch it but the faster pace and slightly lower animation value will mean I'll stick to the original for rewatches.  Wish they had just started w/ the ant arc but oh well.


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2011)

Twenty First Slaughter
I overdid myself here, but i couldn't make it shorter, so its a full ep review...


Spoiler



“I don’t want to starve and die. 
Is that truly a sin so great one must be staked?
Men, too, rob animals of their lives in order to pull through.
Even so, what Men do is acceptable, yet what Shiki do isn’t?
Is it a sin to be alive in this world?
Precisely that is the sin they are guilty of.”

The brutality caused by the Humans continues, dozens of bodies pile up and people already see it as natural as they deal with it, for them it’s just like handling rice and even a break for tea is fine in the middle of all death...

At the big mansion, Tatsumi, Muroi and Sunako continue secluded from the outer world, hidden from the people, Sunako is in despair and Muroi thanks to Sunako, feels he can understand himself better now and continues to tell his story, the story of how he fell under despair…

Masao struggles to reach home and begs clemency to his sister asking refuge, she accepts him in but this might be his end as she isn’t whiling to let a Shiki in the safety of her house.  
In the meanwhile Yoshie and other two shiki continue to Prey on the Humans trying to silence them,  she orders someone to go and kill the doctor, a little while later she finds Seishirou who was waiting for a werewolf to pass by and shots her down. It’s unclear what goes on his mind, but he is now turning against the ones who served him…

Elsewhere Yasuyo who managed to run away finds the Doctor and reveals the last hiding place of the Shiki. The hunting team soon reaches the place and the carnage continues and not one of the Shiki is able to run in plain daylight, while they are piling the bodies, someone brings the corps of Tooru and Ritsuko who were found and killed, the sight of the young couple actually has an impact on everyone who realize they must finish this quickly.
In the mansion, Tatsumi decides to run away as a diversion for Muroi to escape from the hunters, through a different road carrying Sunako, he runs to the temple where to hide, but he crashed into the Hunting party who chased after him to the temple where some of the staff is and doesn’t know what is going on. 
By this point the Human rage is blind, not even innocent people is safe anymore, everyone is slaughtered in the same manner. This is a shocking sight, the sight of an innocent person lying on a puddle of her own blood and even Muroi is shocked at the sight of his own mother lifeless corpse. One of the men outside, wounds Muroi who still manages to run with Sunako, he runs to the woods where he finds a place and leaves Sunako alone running from the hunters to his death saving Sunako.

Shiki continues to impress with its brutality something that is ever rarely seen on any other media or even any other anime, Shiki isn’t afraid of its own brutality and kills anyone without mercy. The end is near, Sunako is alone, Tasumi has run away and even Seishiro as gone mad, there are very little Shiki still walking, Natsu an Megumi as well, their whereabouts are uncertain but it’s probably their fate will be the same of everyone else, and even the Humans aren’t safe yet, the war is about to reach the last moments and no one can yet rest in peace…



Twenty First Slaughter and Malice
Much easier to write here, very short, and at this point its surprising i wrote something spoiler free while conveying all that is important to know...


Spoiler



This episode takes a little break from all the slaughtering in previous episode, it follows Motoko’s final days and how she deals with every day that comes, losing something precious with every day that passes and unable to do anything…
I think it was very interesting, thanks to her always being in the background of every major occurrence in Yamari’s recent history, we get a display of what happened during these days that no one else saw…



Final Hunt
This last episode is a bit overwhelming, it was so when i first watched and i was unable to write a proper review without copying the script, but this time, i managed to reduce and summarize all the important points while maintaining a readable format... 


Spoiler



Tatsumi continues to run in a car but he struggles as the hunters tighten the security, he is shot several times crashing in the middle of the road until he is finally shot down and falls to the river…

Sunako has found Muroi on the woods barely alive and desperately decides to try and save his life by turning him into a Shiki. The hunters are close; they have heard her crying and start the hunt for Sunako who has no choice but abandon Muroi to his fate and run to save her life…

Megumi who has no master now, tries to finally run from the village by crossing the road where the hunters have set the blockade, she sees an illusion of her loved one and as she crosses the road she is found, Megumi manages to cross the road and hide in the darkness, but the farmers are waiting on the other side with tractors, she is trapped as finally, they catch her, Megumi tries to appeal to the hunters hearts but with no avail, the farmers run her over with the tractors many times, she struggles to stand while still appealing to their senses, but she is finally driven to the ground, crying and telling they are the strange ones,  who don’t accept someone different like she was when in life, see irregular things as oddities, Megumi believes such a village like Saotoba should have never existed and wishes she would have never been born there and says : “I want this village to disappear. I was never here!” These where her last words before being crushed by another tractor and a stake is put trough her heart, finally silencing Megumi forever…
This was actually a beautiful scene and cruel at the same time, it’s saddening to see her dying like this…

Elsewhere Natsuno has found Tatsumi and the two start fighting…
A huge fire started in the woods and has spread to the village, the cause of this fire is actually shown in the last special, The fire is so huge it threatens the entire mountain, engulfing the village on fire, while the villagers are powerless against such strength they leave everything behind…

Sunako who found her way to a church after much struggling, prays to God and asks: “Why do you ostracize me so? 
Why did you remain silent?
Why didn’t you stop me from committing that sin? 
I didn’t become you enemy because I wanted to.
Even so, you won’t try to forgive me.”
At that moment Ookawa breaks through the door chasing down and catching Sunako who struggles for life, while preaching basic village rules that apply to outsiders. It is in this moment that Muroi comes back from the death once again to kill Ookawa and save sunako…
When Sunako had made the decision abandon herself, for those who have been forsaken by God should not live; the priest finally realized God never says anything and His silence has nothing to do with life or death and because God had forsaken her she was excluded from His reach and now there is nothing that protects her, she is not even eligible to be accused or punished for her sins and yet she has never abandoned her belief and attachment to God…

Elsewhere after fighting for a while Natsuno managed to push Tatsumi to the “hell’s hole” from where they can’t leave, and when Tatsumi confronts Natsuno saying they won’t die there, Natsuno decides to blow himself dying and killing Tatsumi at the same time…
Before everything is over, we are shown the results of this war where Humans proved to be dominant, but at what cost?? 
The last scene Shows Muroi driving away from the village, while it seems he carries a big case, where perhaps lies in sleep Sunako…

Several days after, the village was devastated and several surviving villagers get in the bus taking them to a better future…



And here is my conclusion:
Overall, I believe Shiki was a masterpiece, for the superb animation giving life to the setting, unique character design, and enchanting music, the tension that never settled down, a gripping and fascinating story and for providing a point of view from both Humans and Shiki without ever taking anyone's side...
The story relies on philosophy many times, biblical imagery, it is very graphical and the violence very elevated, it has no mercy on anyone and fully exploits the most grim and retorted side of Humanity and believes that God is silent and doesn’t care for those suffering…

I know it has its flaws, but every masterpiece probably has its own flaw, we just have to see through the flaws and enjoy whats presented, that is if anyone can enjoy such a story, if one does take pleasure is such he must be demented...
Well i loved it, then I guess im just as demented as some of the protagonists...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmm have to think about watching it. Thanks for the blogs Dj, got me to think about wanting to watch it even more.


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2011)

Hard work blogging, i had done a few decent reviews, but from reviewing an entire anime in a couple pages to blog 24 ep each taking one or two pages, i had never done before, shiki compelled me to do so...

Edit:

Just watched Onigamiden, a good fantasy movie...
Heres a spoilerless short review:


Spoiler



While the art on this movie is superb, the animation behind it did a great job bringing it to life, it is then that it is unfortunate the soundtrack could not accompany this epic movie, the music was wrongly chosen, whereas more traditional songs should have been played, modern music is what we are presented with, music that would find its place on a modern setting or a disney movie, which this movie isnt. A movie featuring traditional Japanese mythology should have traditional, more classical Japanese songs...
Another place where it faults is perhaps the week characters and average character design which looks clearly inferior to the remaining setting...
The plot is also less than ideal, it focus to much on Human weakness and how Man is easily overwhelmed when it obtains power beyond what it should wield and how it uses that power to shape the World to His image destroying all that stands in the way...

But faults aside, this is an enjoyable movie with an interesting setting, and perhaps a fantastic world to watch...



Oh wait, reading this review again, i figure its only a "technical" review and tells absolutely nothing about the story...
Guess il just leave it at that...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2011)

The Fall anime are numerous now. lol


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

just watched P4A, 
what its that?
dont even understand it


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai started yesterday, it was very good, good comedy and FABULOUS character design...


----------



## Ra97oR (Oct 7, 2011)

Started my internet radio yesterday. From anime music, vocaloid to touhou and even more others.

http://ra97or.Caster.fm/

At LAME 128kbps.


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice...
I like to listen to Jp music and i even do my own compilation, but a radio is also a good idea...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 7, 2011)

Watched Persona 4 "the Animation". Epi 1.. I liked it..


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

Metoo...
"Yui Hori" girl is cool, Mc thinks he's all badass now...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

bokutomo character design is superb, 
i love that design, 

watched P4A, dont quite understand, but, well see few next episodes than decide lol

oh, and if you like some anime songs, i can do some uploads 
in FLAC or in mp3 320

all high quality,


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

No need tx, nipponsei as been keeping me updated for over 10 years...
I get every worthy album single when it outs...

I could though recomend a few great artist that you guys might not know...

Rurutia, divinal voice...
Ayu M, rock, pop, trance, great beats...
Shikata Akiko, she is also fantastic, the way she plays with music and her voice...
Yousei Teikoku, they swore to revolutionize music, and they did...
Mai Kuraki, perhaps a very romantic singer, great ballads if you are in the mood, i love her voice...
Megumi Nakajima, she is interesting, only macross and Yoko Kano can bring the best about her voice, when those two are no involved she is just average, but when they are she can produce some good songs...

I have collected all Mayaa sakamoto albums and Megumi Hayashibara, my two favorite singers and net are probably Rurutia, Shikata Akiko for her fantastic style...

I have produced 16 compilations and i have been compiling the 17 for a while now...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks for the recommendations dj

my current compilations now mostly filled with 
Suara, Mami Kawada, Saori Atsumi, Kalafina, ClariS, some HTT songs, and Maaya Sakamoto


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

You could also look into Cara and nano rip for two different styles, specially the Kimi ni todoke and Hanasaku singles, when i first listened to Kataomi from Chara, i had no words to describe how good it was and is while i listen it...
There's Kokia, she did Gunslinger girls singles amongst others, but those are my favorites...

Also look into Kanon wakeshima album, I think she composes, then plays the cello and sings, the entire album is great, she did the singles for vampire night which are probably her best songs 
http://youtu.be/kNSuldAyibM
http://youtu.be/-Dp2gYO_QP4


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

nano ripe and fripSide is quite a match, 
both are nice and have a high pitched voice that i like.

but, i fall in love with ClariS right now, 
their songs and their voices are great, cant stop listening to them

right now im listening to connect


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

I would like to recommend this Shitako akiko song, my personal favorite: http://youtu.be/4bRp-eKa2yw


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

that is an awesome song, 
great voice, good recording, and nice instrument choices.

thanks dj, 

and i think i can recommend you this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJaI8UVRBwk


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

Ive known her from utawarerumono, she has a nice voice...
What do you think of kenji Kawai compositions from gits??


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

it have a hint of mystery in them
and i find it quite nice,


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

Compared to Yoko Kano compositions which are more pop and less mystery, but still suit the series very well...

Here's really rare Megumi Hayashibara song, i love it from the first time i found it: http://youtu.be/AnqiwrAG150 ages ago...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

its catchy, i like that.
reminds me with doraemons opening song though.


im pretty sure you know ClariS,


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

I know claris from meguka, but really doesnt draw me in, i prefer to listen to great singers normally than listening to J-pop groups, but that reminds me of chugo chara, the music was quite catchy and i liked buono...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

its their voice that draws me in, im pretty sure individually each of them will sounds just as great, 
but both of them combined, its awesome.

oh, and ever heard if Saori Atsumi, her voice and her song are good.


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, i should have some of her and i really like, genshiken and midori no hibi, all great songs...
Some of them are in my older compilations...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

i remember when i watch midori no hibi, 
it really reflects me, 

all the settings, the characters, all small bits, 
not the right hand thing though :lol:


----------



## djisas (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol, the right hand had potential...
Just listened to bidama, and now love, how you do, damn i love this one, great guitar and great voice...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 7, 2011)

it does had potential
lol

just listened to azusa, nice voice also


----------



## djisas (Oct 8, 2011)

I would like to mention the group splash candy, hard to find, they did the binbou shimai monogatari opening single, Shinkokyuu is a great song as the opening for the anime, but Alice from the single, steals the show, it might be hard to find, but i found the first one: http://www.veoh.com/watch/v14178212r33WSRNs

Worth mentioning Alice is track 16 on AnimeLand XIII, one of my favorite compilations...

Now back to anime, i caught Shana III fresh from the subbers den, i even had to wait 5 minutes for a megaupload link and 5 more to download...

It has a confusing start for those who havent been spoiled by the novels, but things get properly explained, i found it refreshing to hear Rie Ku, tsundere queen voicing Shana, i see she hasnt lost the touch voicing generic bitches for all this time, overall it was a pretty much flawless episode, connecting with the last episode of the last ova on Christmas eve, and watching Shana power up is treat, fantastic animation as its to be expected from JC staff best productions, they have the budget and the freedom to use it and make it happen...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, if I'm barring the seiyuus in terms of music (so no Houkago no Tea Time and Sphere for example)...



Spoiler



403
9nine
Abingdon Boys School
Aiko Nakano
Aira Yuki
Airi
Ali Project
Angela
Angelo
Antic Cafe
Antistar
Aoi Tada
Aqua Timez
Asian Kung-Fu Generation
ave new
azusa
Back-On
BeForU
Blue Drops
Boom Boom Satellites
BUCK-TICK
Bump of Chicken
Chemistry
Chiaki Ishikawa
Choke Sleeper
ClariS
Coaltar of the Deepers
Coldrain
Daisy x Daisy
DJ Amuro
DJ Sharpnel
dj TAKA
DJ Tima
DJ Yoshitaka
DM Ashura
dream
Etsuko Yakushimaru
eufonius
Fade
fmy.
fripSide
furuyama
G.S.C. License
Girls Dead Monster
Glome
Group Tamashii
heidi.
HIRO
High and Mighty Color
Hitomi Azuma
Home Made Kazoku
Idoling!!!
Jade Robbery
jun
IOSYS
KIRIKO
Kotoko
Kozo Nakamura
Kylee
L'Arc-en-Ciel
Lisa Komine
Mami Kawada
Maon Kurosaki
Maria
May'n
Meisa Kuroki
Mikuni Shimokawa
Milktub
Mint Jam
Misato with Na+
Monkey Majik
N.M.R.
NANA
naotyu-
Natsuko Asou
Natsumi Kiyoura
nobodyknows+
Noria
Nujabes
Omokage Lucky Hole
On/Off
Orange Lounge
PlatoniX
RayZ
Reiji Sakurai
Rie Fu
Riyu Kosaka
ROAD OF MAJOR
Rookiez is Punk'd
Round Table feat. Nino
s.s.r.y.
Saaya Mizuno
Savage Genius
Sayaka Sasaki
SNoW
Stereopony
Suneohair
T.M. Revolution
Tatsh
TËRRA
The Back Horn
The Brilliant Green
The Gomband
The Pillows
The Seatbelts
Theatre Brook
Tomato N' Pine
Tommy Heavenly6
Tomoko Tane
Two-Mix
Ultra-Prism
Unison Square Garden
UVERworld
Watari Rouka Hoshiri-tai
Yoko Kanno
YuiKaori
Yuki Kimura
Yuria
Yuuya Matsushita


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 8, 2011)

where's Hyadain?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 8, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> where's Hyadain?



I don't like his songs.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 8, 2011)

his songs are quite nice, catchy
but that pretty much it,


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2011)

It seems almost all (if not all of them already) of the new TV series have aired now. *checks schedules* Yep, only three TV series are yet to air.

Gundam Unicorn ep 4 is actually quite early. It got a later release last Fall (Oct 31st) than now (Oct 21st), while it got delayed last Spring (April instead of March).


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2011)

Some are already having second episodes even...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2011)

Epi 62 now on Fairy Tail.. Loving it! 

Can't wait to see how "midnight" does it to everyone....


Epi 22 of Last Exile... I don't know why it's taken me so long to watch it... But, I gotta say. I love it.. RIP MK...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Epi 62 now on Fairy Tail.. Loving it!



38 episodes to go!


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 9, 2011)

Fate/Zero 2nd episode is still on setup, but its getting there


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> 38 episodes to go!



Yep! I'm getting there.. I did 10 episodes on my day off.. 2 last night.. lol.. Now, if only it was Dubbed.. I would be watching that over Last Exile at work... 


I need to watch Fate's OVA... I got it but I haven't watched it..


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Epi 62 now on Fairy Tail.. Loving it!
> 
> Can't wait to see how "midnight" does it to everyone....
> 
> ...



That arc has nice fights for everyone, but with ep 100 is getting even more epic and the biggest battles yet are going to start...
Erzra pwnd Juvia and "the other girl", poor girls...

Mk would love to watch the second season i bet...



Fourstaff said:


> Fate/Zero 2nd episode is still on setup, but its getting there



Assassin got pwnd, dont worry about just a archer servent, lol, and who just happens to be the archer??
Very good stuff...
Caster and his master, nasty folks...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 9, 2011)

just watched shana 3 ep.1

what the heck happened to yuuji, ?
anyone car to enlighten me?
by PM is fine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> That arc has nice fights for everyone, but with ep 100 is getting even more epic and the biggest battles yet are going to start...
> Erzra pwnd Juvia and "the other girl", poor girls...
> 
> Mk would love to watch the second season i bet...
> ...



Damn u telling me that! now, I gotta find out what happend to make Erzra want to do it!!!


I just finished watching Last Exile... Man, I can really tell why MK loved that Anime..


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> Assassin got pwnd, dont worry about just a archer servent, lol, and who just happens to be the archer??
> Very good stuff...
> Caster and his master, nasty folks...



At least put spoiler alert for people who have not read the novel or watched it 

Shakugan no Shana III is a bit confusing right now, how did Yuji become like that?


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2011)

That is no spoiler by no means, just a teaser...
Shana


Spoiler



Well, it seems Yuji got mad about his current circumstance and changed sides...
Oh i heard that the reji mago was holding a powerful Tomogara king and this king might have taken over...



Im pretty sure this will be explained next episode...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 9, 2011)

i got to read the synopsis about that. 
hopefully ill understand


----------



## djisas (Oct 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> That is no spoiler by no means, just a teaser...
> Shana
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That tomogara king, is now ball Mask King



Edit: Just watched Ben-to, it was quite entertaining, someone even said its like Dragon ball inside a supermarket, so much action, and for those who care, Yuki Aoi at her best, she gives life to the character...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 10, 2011)

Another "interesting" anime is Maken-Ki. Interesting because the previous works of the author are all hentai manga.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 10, 2011)

Wee, Mirai nikki is out


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Another "interesting" anime is Maken-Ki. Interesting because the previous works of the author are all hentai manga.



Whats the meaning of prn if all you see are pantsu??
Average anime is average...
Seems C3 has gone higurashi and with some action too...
This starts to look good, after the lackluster first episode...


----------



## Chappy (Oct 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Animation Nation, Your one stop TPU thread on talking anything and everything that has to due with the form of Animation. Anime, Manga, Art, Stories, Cosplay, Con's. We're here to talk about it all!
> 
> As for becoming a member, there is just a few things that I would like to know from everyone who joins. A sort of, "hello".
> 
> ...



*Its because of "ITS OVER 9000!!!"*


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2011)

Chappy said:


> *Its because of "ITS OVER 9000!!!"*



hahahahaha... tasteless humor... 



I have the same feeling towards that, that I do over the Crysis bull... Should be banned for Stupidity.. 

But, that is my beliefs and Sorry if you don't feel the same as I... Uselessness is just that... Uselessness


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 10, 2011)

djisas said:


> Whats the meaning of prn if all you see are pantsu??



Well it's not pr0n in the first place. That's why it still gets to air on TV. 

If you want pr0n from him read Tsundero (I think it's the only full volume manga he did; the rest are one-shots).


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Well it's not pr0n in the first place. That's why it still gets to air on TV.
> 
> If you want pr0n from him read Tsundero (I think it's the only full volume manga he did; the rest are one-shots).



Its still pr0n even if people call it other names


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, mirai nikki, yandere bietch is MAD, who would like to have a cute gf like her??

I think that show is just average (maken-ki), if you take the prn from it there's little left, i mean fan service, its just an harem anime with a looser guy enrolling on an all girls school full of people trying to cut you in half, then there's the girl after mc's guts and the cute girl protects him and is self declared bride, and etc...
I didnt even watch it...


----------



## Chappy (Oct 11, 2011)

Just watch "Boku Ha Tomodachi Ga Sukunai" and its pretty interesting. Good artwork as well.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 11, 2011)

djisas said:


> Oh, mirai nikki, yandere bietch is MAD, who would like to have a cute gf like her??



Look at tvtropes' page for Yandere.

The picture? Yep, it's her.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 11, 2011)

Chappy said:


> Just watch "Boku Ha Tomodachi Ga Sukunai" and its pretty interesting. Good artwork as well.



watched ep 1 and liked it alot, cant wait for the next eps.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nikki got me depressed. I stopped reading the manga. Maybe I will come back to read it later.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 11, 2011)

Never really started reading Mirai Nikki even though I told myself I would when I watched the OVA. 





Chappy said:


> Just watch "Boku Ha Tomodachi Ga Sukunai" and its pretty interesting. Good artwork as well.




Same producer as OreImo, but the artwork reminds me of Denpa Onna. I'll check what exactly is dealing with the art...

EDIT: Yep, same character designer for BWTGS and Denpa Onna.


----------



## djisas (Oct 11, 2011)

Its buriki...
NSFW http://oreno.imouto.org/post?tags=Buriki

Nyaa


Spoiler


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just started rewatching Gungrave again.

Man this show is epic.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2011)

At 73 now.. Lol.. 

Bleach... Hmmm, can't wait to see whats to come...


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2011)

Is bleach turning into moe anime??
Cause Yuzu sure is moe enough, karin looks good too...
LOL at Orihime, the girl has no "modesty" and it seems her "assets" had grown this past 17 months...
And Ishida looking all bad ass there...
Animation is bleach has never been better...

you are close to 100th CS keep going...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2011)

is bleach out of filler?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> is bleach out of filler?




The last two episodes were "new" the fillers are out.. even though it I really don't believe all that was "filler"...




djisas said:


> Is bleach turning into moe anime??
> Cause Yuzu sure is moe enough, karin looks good too...
> LOL at Orihime, the girl has no "modesty" and it seems her "assets" had grown this past 17 months...
> And Ishida looking all bad ass there...
> ...




Yep.. I'll try and watch another 6 tonight! 


As for Moe.. Yeah, the last two episodes were "different" from how it has been.. Last one feeling a little off.. I think when they get the new 'arc' characters in the mix then stuff will go differently... I hope at lease...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 12, 2011)

just watched ep 2 of fate zero

and ep 1 of majikoi, 
majikoi greatly reminds me of dog days


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2011)

Bleach is officially on track, last episode is said to have covered 2 chapters of the manga...

Not watching any harem this season, majikoi and others...
But i watched ep 1 of Chihayafuru, character design was quite refreshing and pleasing, and the setting "japanese poems card games" is unexplored territory, this one is a potential sleeper of the season, if not for bloggers bragging about this i would miss it, ill watch second episode latter, but it seems it was pretty good...

Horizon, watched yesterday, so many complicated words, its makes hard watching it with subs, but comedy is good, art and animation are great, and i like it so far...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 12, 2011)

djisas said:


> But i watched ep 1 of Chihayafuru, character design was quite refreshing and pleasing, and the setting "japanese poems card games" is unexplored territory, this one is a potential sleeper of the season, if not for bloggers bragging about this i would miss it, ill watch second episode latter, but it seems it was pretty good...



The game is similar to Yu-Gi-Oh. Actually they're basically the same game.


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2011)

No, Yu-Gi-Oh is a battle anime with fancy hairstyles, Chihayafuru has nothing to do with low level shounen stuff...
Id rather re-re-read my cudcept manga, (this is similar to Yu-Gi-Oh but far superior in execution and Fantasy world integration) than watch Yu-Gi-Oh...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have made no mention of the anime. My first encounter of Yu-Gi-Oh (the card game) was before the anime. I would say back then it's in the middle if Magic: the Gathering was in one end and Pokemon was in the other.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, how I remember the Game... The endless hours of night staying up with group of 12 playing.... Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh, & VS System... I wish DC/Marvel didn't sh1t on VS system like they did...


----------



## razaron (Oct 12, 2011)

I still have my Yu-Gi-Oh! deck...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 12, 2011)

i forgotten where i placed my yu-gi oh deck, 
but i used to play it on PC, 
that kaiba the revenge game lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2011)

razaron said:


> I still have my Yu-Gi-Oh! deck...





AhokZYashA said:


> i forgotten where i placed my yu-gi oh deck,
> but i used to play it on PC,
> that kaiba the revenge game lol



I have my Magic and VS decks still.. My Yu-Gi-Oh have been sold or given away.. Someone else needed them more then I...


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2011)

I still have a ton of MTG


----------



## Shihab (Oct 12, 2011)

All this Yu-Gi-Oh!, I feel like it's been said before in this same thread. Or is it just me having a Deja vu ?

 'ny ways, after 2 weeks off watching anime, finally got around to finish Katangatari. Man, the final ep 



Spoiler



made up for all the missing action in the previous episodes. And I do LIKE the new looks, specially Hitei's :3


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> All this Yu-Gi-Oh!, I feel like it's been said before in this same thread. Or is it just me having a Deja vu ?
> 
> 'ny ways, after 2 weeks off watching anime, finally got around to finish Katangatari. Man, the final ep
> 
> ...



Search The tread and find out.. I be we've talked about Yu-Gi-Oh and cards a few times... With almost 9k post... I believe we've had a few talks about a few things over and over again... A lot of Mech debates..


----------



## razaron (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm amazed at how little anime I've watched recently. However once I'm done with the last two seasons of Babylon 5 I'll be back to the usual amount, assuming SotSII doesn't take over my life.
Has anyone seen the bd's of Hyakka Ryouran? They look awesome. It was worth skipping the series as it was airing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2011)

Once I catch up to Fairy Tail I'll watch that.. plus I want to watch BRS... Shiri also...


----------



## razaron (Oct 12, 2011)

BRS? Shiri? Bra's and ass?

Also do note that Hyakka Ryouran is a fanservice laden series.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2011)

razaron said:


> BRS? Shiri? Bra's and ass?
> 
> Also do note that Hyakka Ryouran is a fanservice laden series.



lol.. I thought it was black rock shooter.. not black star shooter... 


and It's Shiki...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 12, 2011)

razaron said:


> I still have my Yu-Gi-Oh! deck...



I was playin this game online for some time couple years ago, and liked anime but didnt seen last series so will download them i guess.


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2011)

Just watched Guilty Crown, art and animation are fantastic, very good action scenes and music, i dont like the average mc with average voice that looks pretty much like the mc from 80% of the anime i watch, but all other character look fantastic, the girl is really pretty and the blond guy who was kicking ass is quite cool, bad mecha design so far, but im sure they are just extras...

Now here is something very original and refreshing, the first episode was rather simple and it served to present core characters and setting, this episode looked more or less like a "traditional" detective novel but the case was quickly and intelligently solved...
Animation is good, art is interesting, special character design, here i can see it might not please some viewers more used to mainstream anime, but those who got their share of shoujo anime before, will have no complains here and then there's this character who turns from underling to boss in a huge visual transformation but still retaining some common traces, interesting personality too and i like the detective he looks interesting too, and the "ojou-sama" or princess, she doesn't look frail or useless at all, although her deduction was still off...

Im sure i will enjoy this further...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 14, 2011)

anyone heard the news for the P4 animation?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 14, 2011)

razaron said:


> I'm amazed at how little anime I've watched recently. However once I'm done with the last two seasons of Babylon 5 I'll be back to the usual amount, assuming SotSII doesn't take over my life.
> Has anyone seen the bd's of Hyakka Ryouran? They look awesome. It was worth skipping the series as it was airing.



I did a watch thru of Babylon 5 last year.  It was torture but I got thru it.  That series needed some stand alone episodes, its just 5 seasons of straight storyline/plot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 14, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> anyone heard the news for the P4 animation?



Watched episode 1 all ready.. it was good.. Never played the games but I liked it.. Gotta see at lease 2 more before I say it's the bomb...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 14, 2011)

i mean about the news it will be canceled, 
because of the production house is not good


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2011)

> According to the twitter of animator Arai Jun (the key animator of "Star Driver: Kagayaki no Takuto"), episode 2 of Persona 4 The Animation was leaked to video sharing sites with French subtitles before the TV airing in Japan. The OP sequence of the anime was also leaked yesterday prematurely. Arai Jun disclosed that the production studio AIC A.S.T.A. has been swindling the animators and his salary hasn't been paid even after the deadline. Animator Murata Toshiharu (the character designer of "Hellsing") agreed with Arai that there is something wrong with AIC studios. Two anonymous animators (@zouni and @bito) also tweeted that they quit the team of Persona 4 from episode 3 because of AIC's bad management.



Sources: Arai's twitter, Mutara's twitter and animelist


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2011)

Putting UN-GO on hold, I have too many shows under "watching"


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 14, 2011)

djisas said:


> Sources: Arai's twitter, Mutara's twitter and animelist



Sad news.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 15, 2011)

mio and whoever that is from to love ru

im going to show off my nendoroids collection after all my preorders are released


----------



## Shihab (Oct 15, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> mio and whoever that is from to love ru
> 
> im going to show off my nendoroids collection after all my preorders are released



Speaking of nendoroids, may I ask which character does the one in your avi replicate ? That bird she's riding looks awfully like a chocobo.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 15, 2011)

its millhiore f biscotti from dog days, 
her nendoroid form is released on january 2012,


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 16, 2011)

Guilty Crown starts off quite nicely, and I like the OP


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 16, 2011)

Guys any recommendations on how to play the latest [Commie]  releases of Shakugan no Shana which i presume is 10 bit? I tried to use VLC, K-lite Media Codec and even CCCP and still it did not work properly.


----------



## djisas (Oct 16, 2011)

Try getting hold of the latest cccp beta, not official version, its waay behind in development...
I use a rather unknown but really good player called The core media player plus cccp vs something beta from september or something...
http://www.cccp-project.net/beta/

Edit: actually CCC-Pack-BETA-2011-09-25
Edit 2: for simplicity ppl like wmp classic, works like a charm, they say, i personally dislike it's "simplicity"...
Edit 3, lol: http://www.free-codecs.com/ free, like it implies, legal codec and utilities downloads...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> Try getting hold of the latest cccp beta, not official version, its waay behind in development...
> I use a rather unknown but really good player called The core media player plus cccp vs something beta from september or something...
> http://www.cccp-project.net/beta/
> 
> ...



Thanks....CCCP did not work for me even after i cleaned up all the previous codecs. I updated my K-lite Codec to the latest one and decided to use MPC HC and it worked. The only thing i dont like is the actual player.......much rather use a different one like VLC. (Hopefully they update it soon)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2011)

you need the latest official cccp, not the beta. uninstall codecs, reboot, install cccp, reboot, all well. make sure you arent using 3rd party h264 codecs like coreavc.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 16, 2011)

The default settings of the latest non-beta of CCCP should work, since that's what worked for me. Remove any other conflicts. Also, hardware acceleration doesn't work with 10-bit yet.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 16, 2011)

I have no issues with 10 bit on the latest official CCCP. Any issues are caused from improper setup, or not uninstalling conflicting filters prior to installing CCCP.

If you had K-Lite installed prior to installing CCCP, I'm willing to bet that was your issue, as K-Lite is junk. If you aren't going to use CCCP, and least use Shark's Codec packs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2011)

Watched Guilty Crown... I really liked it. I'll be trying to keep up with that...


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2011)

It looks promising...
Watched ben-to 2, this one is fun, theres a lot of action actually...
C3 is just an average show, but watching fear go MAD and destroy the other bietch makes it a lot better...
Fate zero is quite good too, we get a little peak into assassins secret, Rider having fun in "our" world and saber soon to dance with lancer...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2011)

link me to Ben-to... I can't seem to find it..


I'll see how 2 does on Guilty Crown... It has a house that makes good stuff.. Might go and watch Persona episode 2...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 17, 2011)

Too impatient, I went ahead and read the Fairy Tail manga. Chapter 225 now (which would roughly correspond to 2/3s through the current arc in the anime).



Spoiler



Lucy now has 10 of the 12 Gold Keys of Celestial Spirits! She's only missing Pisces and Libra (neither of which have appeared yet).


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> *link me to Ben-to... I can't seem to find it..*
> 
> 
> I'll see how 2 does on Guilty Crown... It has a house that makes good stuff.. Might go and watch Persona episode 2...



GG have subbed it.


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Too impatient, I went ahead and read the Fairy Tail manga. Chapter 225 now (which would roughly correspond to 2/3s through the current arc in the anime).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spoiled myself on the english FT unofficial wiki, just a little, it only makes the wait harder getting spoiled like this...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just finished the Tenrou Island arc. WTF??? ENDING for the arc lol

Now it's the 12th arc now that I'm reading.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> GG have subbed it.





I ment "Link me to what it's about"


 on my part


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I ment "Link me to what it's about"
> 
> 
> on my part



You mean this http://randomc.net/category/ben-to/??


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 17, 2011)

i think its about fighting for cheap food


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sick right now, although I finished Fairy Tail up to the latest chapter (as well as Nurarihyon no Mago's latest) I can barely watch C3. I'll be sleeping quite early today...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 17, 2011)

djisas said:


> You mean this http://randomc.net/category/ben-to/??



Supermarket fights... epic


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Supermarket fights... epic



Yeah, wolfs fighting against a boar in the middle of a storm while being attacked by pigs and with a wizard's help, and it seems the Ice witch is the strongest...

Edit: The wait was very hard, almost painful during the last days, but Last Exile is finally here!!
Starting with the op,  i think its good, its mayaa singing and all, but i think it really doesn't suit the anime, the ending Sung by Hitomi (i wouldn't want it to be other way) is actually reminiscing of the first season...
Music overall seemed good and appropriate...
The animation is up to the task, the original already looked fantastic, this sequel only improves on it without changing anything in the concept...
Characters so far are very few of Major importance, there's Fam Fan and Giselle as partners, good chemistry i believe, but they will have to work hard  get out of the original's shadow, and then there's the two princesses too, interesting personalities too; and lastly good old Dio is back...

First episode serves mostly to introduce the main characters, their background, abilities and situation in the country...

I just hope Gonzo can produce something that gets close to the original, if they manage to improve on it, even better...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2011)

djisas said:


> Yeah, wolfs fighting against a boar in the middle of a storm while being attacked by pigs and with a wizard's help, and it seems the Ice witch is the strongest...
> 
> Edit: The wait was very hard, almost painful during the last days, but Last Exile is finally here!!
> Starting with the op,  i think its good, its mayaa singing and all, but i think it really doesn't suit the anime, the ending Sung by Hitomi (i wouldn't want it to be other way) is actually reminiscing of the first season...
> ...





Just watched Episode 1&2 of Ben-to... I really like it.. lol.. It was funny yet it made me want to it all without a glance at anything going on else where on the web...


As for Last Exile.. I have to check it out.. I saw on my FB page that Funimation was airing it.. But, was at work while doing so.. FML..


Edit: I just watched Last Exile: Fam... I really enjoyed it. I can't wait to see if they can really work on what they have given in Last Exile.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2011)

found this on GN, but it belongs here.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 19, 2011)

Watched C cubed. Your average junk, but I enjoyed it anyway. Non otakus need not care, people who only watch good anime need not bother etc.


----------



## djisas (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol, only worth for watching fear go MAD and start torturing...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2011)

I need to add back the picture... Animetitus... lol.. Gotta see if I have it in my photobucket still.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 19, 2011)

Mirrai Nikki 2 seems a bit rushed? and the mystery of the summoned bike was reproduced from the manga lol.

Someone looks Kuririn in Ben-to hehe


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 19, 2011)

C3 is a nice watch when fear go rage, 
other than that, meh,

the OP of C3 is very nice too. 

my OP and ED rank for Fall 2011

OP
1. Shinryaku?! Ika Musume 
2. C3
3. Fate/Zero

ED
1. Fate/Zero
2. Shinryaku?! Ika Musume
3. Shakugan no Shana Final


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 19, 2011)

No rankings, but these are my favorites from the new songs:
Bakuman 2 ED
Ben-To ED
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai OP
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai ED
Maken-Ki! ED
Mashiro-iro Symphony OP
Mirai Nikki OP
Mirai Nikki ED
Shinryaku!? Ika Musume OP
Working'!! ED


But if I were to ranking them, here's the top 5:
1. Shinryaku!? Ika Musume OP
2. Working'!! ED
3. Mirai Nikki OP
4. Bakuman 2 ED
5. Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai OP


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 19, 2011)

i love that song, High Powered


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=8288

You guys gotta watch that... ITS FREAKING HILARIOUS.


----------



## djisas (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL, been there, seen that, done that...
Im waiting on a 3rd OVA that i think was announced somewhere in the future...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 20, 2011)

whats it about?
the yondemasuyo thing?


----------



## djisas (Oct 20, 2011)

About demons from hell, like Beelzebub for ex, these demons are summoned by a detective who uses them for odd jobs, these mighty demons from hell, upon summoning take a form that makes them look like stuffed animals and their summoner will make even the strongest demon coward in fear if he misbehaves...
The comedy is in the demons personalities and of course their summoner and assistant and as well all sort of situations that emerge, this anime gets dirty, very dirty...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 20, 2011)

i think i'll go to take a look, but after i finished with bakemonogatari


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally able to watch the latest eps of Horizon, SKET and Mashiro-iro. GC's and Sukunai's are yet to be dl'ed however.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 22, 2011)

this is so wrong
:lol:


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-Jdda5vH6Y


----------



## djisas (Oct 22, 2011)

So, moving back to the main topic here, anime, This week ep 102 of Fairy Tail, was another reaally good episode with one of FT fighting against 2 of Grimoir hearts, actually it was gajeel and Levy, a good display of strenght and skill...
In the meanwhile Pissed off Natsu goes hunting for his new nemesis...
Next week Makorov gets some good screen time, that is to say some rare fight time...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2011)

just finished Elfen Lied at first i was like WTF am i watching then at the end of ep 13 i was at the edge of my seat. after taking an hour thinking about all the eps i watched and reading between the lines god damn fees bad man.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 23, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> this is so wrong
> :lol:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111022/IMG_2324.jpg



So do you leave them outside of the box?

After taking some pictures right after I got them they're just inside their boxes now.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 23, 2011)

they are inside a glass compartment, 
so its free of dust,


----------



## djisas (Oct 23, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> just finished Elfen Lied at first i was like WTF am i watching then at the end of ep 13 i was at the edge of my seat. after taking an hour thinking about all the eps i watched and reading between the lines god damn fees bad man.



Now, go watch higurashi, im sure its the thing to watch after elfen lied, and then you can watch shiki...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm watching Tower of Druaga... That's it!!! Stick a spoon up a guys butt! that'll stop him all right!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 23, 2011)

impression after FZ 4
so much for rider lol


----------



## djisas (Oct 23, 2011)

Saber was having an hard time, but next week should prove interesting with rider to the mix...
Shana 3 was boring, nothing at all the entire episode, but next one should be better...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 23, 2011)

Currently watching (in order of preference)

Fate/Zero
Ika Musume Season 2
Guilty Crown
Mirai Nikki
C3
Shana


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 23, 2011)

Shana 3 gives me mindfuck about why he come back to misaki city..


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm watching Tower of Druaga... That's it!!! Stick a spoon up a guys butt! that'll stop him all right!



One of my favorite .


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 23, 2011)

Reading Fairy Tail Chapter 256. Nurarihyon Chapter 175 is next.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> One of my favorite .




I'm liking it. Man, I even showed it to a co-worker and she laughed her A$$ off at it... She didn't think Anime would be "that way"


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2011)

One Piece still kicks ass for me, but Fairy Tail is good too. Why are they releasing one manga and one anime a week.I read only GANTZ manga and claymore because they cut off animated series.And dont forget about D.Grey man was good aswell.


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2011)

They cant afford to produce more than one ep\chapter\week, poor mangakas already struggle to write a single chapter in time, and anime studios could never afford to make more than one episode every week, not only that but they would have to hire a lot of staff...
Although studio power houses can sometimes afford to produce more than one series at a time, and i still remember having double episodes in bleach but then i would be pissed off when they would not air any the next week...
Thats how the industry works...

Now back to my weekly anime dose:
C3 was good this week, more fight, more fear, more yandere characters going MAD...

Working was really nice too...

Horizon is very complicated, everything works on a huge scale, like the huge cast, very complex stuff...

Last exile was pretty good too, things are happening fast and there's a lot of air action...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2011)

why dont other countries support japan anime, like helping doing them.because I got feeling that japan will soon be under water and no anime will be than


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2011)

Look at american cartoons, think they could help??
Chinese have attempted to copy anime several times, and Korean do have their own anime as well, they seems to love dramas though...
Other countries can only help by buying more, the more money studios make, the more and better they produce:
Look at Kyoani, everything they do sells 10's of thousand disks, they can produce a lot of anime with great quality...
Shaft, they are more adventurous, they have produce 2 best sellers, Bakemonogatari sold over 50k disks on first week of each volume, Madoka sold even more, in between they produced less popular shows, but with fantastic quality, like dempa onna, or even before zetsubou sensei, or arakawa under the bridge, they also produce some of the most unique ones...
And gainax has their golden egg evangelion with the movies selling over 100k units besides milions of cinema tickets...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2011)

So the point is if there were no piracy than probably there were more goood animes without cut off series.


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2011)

Piracy can help actually, seeing how good anime sells good and how otaku can buy 2 or 3 copies...
I watch rips all the time, but i still love to get my hands on good movie bds, i watch the rips, then i buy if its worth, its the same as watching on tv which we occidentals have no access to, if there was no piracy, i wouldn't know what i know today, or would have bough what i have and will continue do do so...
Piracy means more people watching, more advertisement more sells, = profit


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 24, 2011)

America has to many "moral" standards to help when it comes to anime. Their form of anime can never be as "dark & twisted" as Japan. There is too many "religious" influences in America to have it done right. There would be protests and "rights" marches just because of how we "show" anime. Couple years ago we finally got the AN channel. But, that is blocked due to how the "religious" morals are for that TV company. So, for instants with Bright House, there is the "on demand" which allows the company to "choose" what people will see.. 

In shortness.. _MOST_ parents are not parents in the US, and due to that... We have all this "videogame" problems in the US.. So, to add "anime" and what it brings to the list.... It wouldn't work.


Now, would I love to see companies grow in work in the US... Yes.. But, Marvel has shown that even if you got the "Japanese" art style down... Voice casting SUCKSSSSS..


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol, there's now way my anime dub can be this bad!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 24, 2011)

djisas said:


> Lol, there's now way my anime dub can be this bad!!



Lol.... At times I do wish I was in a place to which it wasn't a "religious" type control... It's not that I don't believe, or care if one does or doesn't... I just feel that due to how America is brought up, coming from England, and so forth... Anime can't work in a "building block" like it can in Japan... Even if LA is owned by them... lol


Tomorrow I'll have to watch Last Exile, and Bleach.. I've been caught up with Batman: AC... 


You got 302 posts to go Dj


----------



## djisas (Oct 25, 2011)

That many yet??
Just watched deadman ova, no shiro, no good...
Mirai nikki, yandere girl just got even more yandere and now with a dark secret...
Edit: Its ironic, after badmouthing american dubs, i got caught off guard with DBZ movie 7 android 13 dubbed by funi, and it was horrible, but i put up with it and watched the entire movie...
I think i had better dbz episodes than the movie...


----------



## razaron (Oct 25, 2011)

The second wave is incoming.


Spoiler


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Oct 25, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Watched C cubed. Your average junk, but I enjoyed it anyway. Non otakus need not care, people who only watch good anime need not bother etc.


my reaction after ep1 was okeeeyyyy. After i watched ep2 it rly gets quite interesting


----------



## djisas (Oct 25, 2011)

SetsunaFZero said:


> my reaction after ep1 was okeeeyyyy. After i watched ep2 it rly gets quite interesting



After third, even more...
razaron, the guy gonna get raeped n killed and feed to the carps one of these days...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> That many yet??
> Just watched deadman ova, no shiro, no good...
> Mirai nikki, yandere girl just got even more yandere and now with a dark secret...
> Edit: Its ironic, after badmouthing american dubs, i got caught off guard with DBZ movie 7 android 13 dubbed by funi, and it was horrible, but i put up with it and watched the entire movie...
> I think i had better dbz episodes than the movie...



Cowboy Bebop... anything that has Steve Blum in it will have good Dubs.. Desert Punk was done real good. I even liked Last exile's dubs.. DBZ... i rather watch the subs.. IMHO.. now I'm going to watch bleach.. lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 26, 2011)

i despise the DBZ english dub, specially what they done to Vegeta, he sounded like a random street thug instead of being a more aristocratic arrogant prince.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> i despise the DBZ english dub, specially what they done to Vegeta, he sounded like a random street thug instead of being a more aristocratic arrogant prince.



lol.. His voice was the only one that I thought was done "all right".. 


Now, for anime that is out now..


Last Exile Fam: With the second Episode out, I can say that I feel the same as I did watching the first series.. Drawn into the world, and feeling for them as if I was there.. I really think the story is well done..

Guilty Crown: It's shaping to be good. I can't say til at lease half way into it..


Bleach:.... Wow... He's doing it.. I knew he wouldn't be able to stand by...


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 26, 2011)

hehe i guess we have different preference then, the original VA of Vegeta, Frieza and Cell (the villains mostly) are well done in Japanese imo (Specially Cell hehe, Norio Wakamoto ftw!)

English dubs are also notorious for changing and adding random dialogues that is not part of the original dub. Even apparent on games:
semi ot: xenoblade jap dub with english sub (cell and vegeta are there btw hehe)
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6U5Qw9lLuk


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> hehe i guess we have different preference then, the original VA of Vegeta, Frieza and Cell (the villains mostly) are well done in Japanese imo (Specially Cell hehe, Norio Wakamoto ftw!)
> 
> English dubs are also notorious for changing and adding random dialogues that is not part of the original dub. Even apparent on games:
> semi ot: xenoblade jap dub with english sub (cell and vegeta are there btw hehe)
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6U5Qw9lLuk



Yeah. I liked DB universe in Subs over Dubs... Because of the voice acting.. Everyone has their own feel on voices.. Which is good.. That's why I don't sing anymore.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chobits waste of my time or go for it?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Chobits waste of my time or go for it?



Go for it.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 26, 2011)

manga or animu?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> manga or animu?



anime, i couldnt go out and buy the manga to save my life im in the north east its to far of a drive to get someware with a decent collection. not to mention gas in a 5.2 jeep is all sorts of terrible.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2011)

The new Last Exile took a turn to the worse. WHY HELLO THERE NAZIS! WHY HELLO THERE "REBUILD A NEW WORLD"! WHY HELLO THERE THE OTHER SIDE MUST SUFFER FIRST! WHY HELLO THERE THE NAZIS MUST HAVE THE UPPER HAND IN THE EARLY STAGES! WHY HELLO THERE THE OTHER SIDE, AFTER MUCH PAIN AND HARDSHIP, WOULD TURN THE TIDE!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2011)

chobits was awesome. i'm not one for the non action anime, but that one stands out as all around excellent.


----------



## djisas (Oct 26, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Chobits waste of my time or go for it?





Solaris17 said:


> anime, i couldnt go out and buy the manga to save my life im in the north east its to far of a drive to get someware with a decent collection. not to mention gas in a 5.2 jeep is all sorts of terrible.



Chobits is a masterpiece, both Manga and Anime...
Why not buy manga from net if you ca afford, its worth it...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Proof of how "old" Chobits is already: I first got to watch the whole series in Youtube; at that time I was also watching SEED and SEED Destiny there. 

They were yet to be bought by Google then.


Being made by CLAMP was the primary "attraction" for me. Albeit I haven't really watched the whole Cardcaptor Sakura and Magic Knight Rayearth series, but I liked them. LOL


And I just love the OP song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH8AXBIxfWY


It was aired on Animax too, but we don't have cable, so there. Back then it was only Vandread that I was watching on Animax at my sister's house.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one of Chobits' OSTs as my phone ringtone.


----------



## djisas (Oct 26, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Proof of how "old" Chobits is already: I first got to watch the whole series in Youtube; at that time I was also watching SEED and SEED Destiny there.
> 
> They were yet to be bought by Google then.
> 
> ...



My favorite: http://youtu.be/T5MeSSVP0_g
I watched chobits very early, and i was impressed back then with how good it looked, besides the fantastic music...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 26, 2011)

Chobits is very good.

and the music is excellent too.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2011)

*ENTROPY13'S TOP 10 ANIME OP'S* (1996-2005)
Of course, they're only limited to shows that I've watched...



Spoiler



#10:
Slam Dunk OP1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-hnDP42bA4


#9:
Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9if4nG4Z5Yw


#8:
Ichigo 100% OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHmi4Sm_yEk


#7:
Mobile Suit Gundam Wing OP2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb33FuBnWxQ


#6:
Trinity Blood OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__4PiVKMuAQ


#5:
Samurai Champloo OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OuRajFzMYI


#4:
Cowboy Bebop OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6zDfxZ4NcE


#3:
R.O.D. OVA OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fSYPceP2TI


#2:
Escaflowne OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1VBwBdVQtw


#1:
Chobits OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYGMS0uyyz0


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2011)

Had no clue it was like a master peice. I'm on ep 11 and my god what a deep story I love the struggle between AI and human, emotion and feelings, understanding. Not to mention how she is being communicated through via the book.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 26, 2011)

I watched Chobbits like 5y ago or so, very good anime, havent read manga tho


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont know why, but the OP of Ika Musume S2 is very" good, 

catchy and cheerful beat..
the singers are great too


----------



## djisas (Oct 26, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Had no clue it was like a master peice. I'm on ep 11 and my god what a deep story I love the struggle between AI and human, emotion and feelings, understanding. Not to mention how she is being communicated through via the book.



You should check tsubasa reservoir chronicles next, it features all characters ever created by clamp, and dont forget XXXHolic too, these two stories often crossover with each other and XXXHolic characters have influence on Tsubasa's story...

Edit: Also chobits has 2 specials, be sure not to miss them...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2011)

djisas said:


> You should check tsubasa reservoir chronicles next, it features all characters ever created by clamp, and dont forget XXXHolic too, these two stories often crossover with each other and XXXHolic characters have influence on Tsubasa's story...
> 
> Edit: Also chobits has 2 specials, be sure not to miss them...



They are handling some really complex stuff.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles have lots of mindfuck.


----------



## djisas (Oct 26, 2011)

I just watched 2 episodes of Tamayura, i just love this kind of shows, like Hidamari sketch, or sketchbook full color, there's always something mainstream anime lack and its always a joy to watch...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> i dont know why, but the OP of Ika Musume S2 is very" good,
> 
> catchy and cheerful beat..
> the singers are great too



i liked the original, so i hate the new one for being new.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i liked the original, so i hate the new one for being new.



I like the original better than the current one too, but not because its new


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 27, 2011)

music, i remember in Hajime no Ippo where Volg Zangief handed his boxing gloves to Ippo with dat music T__T


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 27, 2011)

i liked both, 
OPs and EDs of animes this season is pretty good..
Ex. F/Z ED and OP, C3 OP, Wagnaria OP, Ika Musume OP and ED, Shana OP.
and many more,


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like Ika Musume 2's OP because it's made by one of my favorites, sphere.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2011)

*ENTROPY13'S TOP 10 ANIME ED'S* (1996-2005)
Of course, they're only limited to shows that I've watched...



Spoiler



#10:
Ichigo 100% OVA ED2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwJV7T2O2B4


#9:
Galaxy Angel 3 ED2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kesWx47Pz5A


#8:
Cowboy Bebop ED1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGAnQDj8ais


#7:
R.O.D. TV ED2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DST7ma7fSGI


#6:
Full Metal Panic! ED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAxCY4n26Hc


#5:
Rozen Maiden: Träumend ED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC3zWzhUhsQ


#4:
Trinity Blood ED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI-Lf1oTOkc


#3:
Futakoi Alternative ED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twqwlj4YmpU


#2 (tie):
R.O.D. TV ED1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyrYYpNkyRE

AND
Sister Princess ED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbjTE_X36w4

#1:
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu ED
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_alZ2ZcgaXc


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 27, 2011)

Guilty Crown is begging me to hate it.

Why the 1st EP is so similar to Code Geass?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2011)

*ENTROPY13'S TOP 15 ANIME OP'S* (2006-2010)
Of course, they're only limited to shows that I've watched...



Spoiler



#15
Le Chevalier D'Eon OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG5F_0z5sxU

#14
Rosario + Vampire Capu2 OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxvLLshTZo4

#13
Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD-DLHA2YZo

#12
Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOuM3hStfys

#11
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlqanxCc7MI

#10
Spice and Wolf OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_WgwEmRaw

#9
Amagami SS OP1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCTtreMZmto

#8
Asobi ni Iku Yo! OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuCE6LS3Se8

#7
Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcI1tox1Fow

#6
Bakemonogatari OP4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2yz6mGiPJw

#5
Natsu no Arashi! OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TZfIyd_KHQ

#4
Mobile Suit Gundam 00 Season 2 OP1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7jAk-Ud9eM

#3
Durarara!! OP2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G5HPtyjupw

#2
Working!! OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs5BWJSBggc

#1
Xam'd: Lost Memories OP1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTTrmP02dxM


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> *ENTROPY13'S TOP 10 ANIME OP'S* (1996-2005)
> Of course, they're only limited to shows that I've watched...
> 
> 
> ...


no eva
might be too old but touch had some great op's


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 28, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> no eva
> might be too old but touch had some great op's



"Of course, they're only limited to shows that I've watched..."


Besides, Evangelion's overrated. Madoka of the 2010s is Evangelion of the 1990s.

That doesn't mean I haven't watched even an episode or so of those shows however. Just means I never really finished them (since I never really liked them).


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 28, 2011)

Commie has now subbed the second Macross Frontier movie.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Besides, Evangelion's overrated.



You didn't !


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 28, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> You didn't !



Mostly it's the fault of the male protagonist. Much like how Code Geass is overrated too because of the one in your avatar.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2011)

entropy: at least watch the new movies, they cut back how emo shinji is.


also, you best not be watching dubs or i'll murder you. with an eva.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Mostly it's the fault of the male protagonist. Much like how Code Geass is overrated too because of the one in your avatar.



*Takes off a glove, and throws it on the ground*


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 28, 2011)

I actually really like One Piece right now. Though saying so usually gets you downvoted if the forum supports such features. I remembered it way back when it was crappily dubbed by 4kids and hearing that their dubbing "wasnt how it was supposed to be".

 I had been keeping up with some of the other long runners like Naruto and Bleach, but started to get a little pissed at them. Bleach was over with Aizen, period. Naruto has endless filler and crap character development. Add to that when they were hitting their peaks (Aizen fight, Naruto vs Pain), i was more excited for the Great Pirate War. Pretty much dropped them, but I do have alot of time to watch alot of stuff. 

I guess in the grand scheme of things I try to keep it simple and dont know alot of animes out there, just ones that are common. I actually dont like complex animes except for maybe Gundam Wing or Ghost in the Shell ( I swear watch Gundam Wing years later and you will notice things you didnt when you were a kid). I prefer shows that are generally positive and have lots of comraderey like Stargate SG1/Atlantis. 

Also like Full Metal Alchemist (hard not to), Cowboy Bebop, and Samurai Champloo.

But yea I probably havent heard of like 95% of the animes you guys have mentioned.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> entropy: at least watch the new movies, they cut back how emo shinji is.
> 
> 
> also, you best not be watching dubs or i'll murder you. with an eva.



Got to watch it on TV in three forms, Filipino-dubbed, English-dubbed, English-subtitled.

I could say though that it got "drowned out" for me by the other shows at roughly the same time period, which includes Escaflowne, Yu Yu Hakusho, Flame of Recca (my girlfriend loves this show apparently), 3 Gundam shows (Gundam Wing, Gundam X, G Gundam), Slam Dunk and Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 28, 2011)

never really watched eva, code geass, d gray man, or something in the line of that.

that kenshin movie, i like that movie, but i forgot what the title was,
it was about kenshin got in a serious disease.


----------



## djisas (Oct 28, 2011)

escaflowne is great, Kenshin is epic in its own right, but Gundamn??
Comparing gundamn with eva (tries not start another war), gundamn is totally commercial and rehashed, EVA brought the industry to its knees and its not overrated (like gundamn), just like madoka did by turning a new page on the genre...
What did gundamn brought of new or changed in the industry, god there are so many different/similar mech shows, although not with gundamn quality admittedly... 
Code geass also turned a page by itself by doing something different, maybe the closest made before was FMP but even FMP was quite different...
And I am not even a mech fan, there are just some exceptions...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 28, 2011)

oh, dj, do you know what is the title of the movie i stated above?


----------



## djisas (Oct 28, 2011)

I think its the last movie, the end actually

Rurouni Kenshin: Meiji Kenkaku Romantan - Seisou Hen or Samurai X: Reflection and ova



Spoiler



if it is where he dies...



Just checked it, it is the name of the ova, but you might have watched the Complete Movie, Director`s Cut, same thing probably...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah that is the one, 
i cried when i watched that one, 

it is an OVA? or a movie?

oh, its an OVA, going to look for it.
as its a very hearwarming OVA


----------



## djisas (Oct 28, 2011)

Its a 2 ep ova, it was then reedited as a movie...

Ppl rage because of how it ends, but i think it was a perfect end for a legend...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2011)

djisas said:


> Its a 2 ep ova, it was then reedited as a movie...
> 
> Ppl rage because of how it ends, but i think it was a perfect end for a legend...



Yeah, I've seen the "rage" over what happens.. But, it's the one movie I watch almost every 3m. It's a great "ova" "movie" that just begs to not see that "tear" in the eye...


----------



## razaron (Oct 28, 2011)

I just realized you can switch audio streams in MPC by pressing the "a" key, even if the other audio stream doesn't show up in the right-clicky thing.

Also, Cold Storm, you shouldn't use so many quote marks. It's bad for your health.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 28, 2011)

razaron said:


> I just realized you can switch audio streams in MPC by pressing the "a" key, even if the other audio stream doesn't show up in the right-clicky thing.
> 
> Also, Cold Storm, you shouldn't use so many quote marks. It's bad for your health.



"I'll make it" a "POINT" to stop using "them" tooo "much"


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 29, 2011)

regardless of your opinion of the show the op is pretty epic, from the first note you know its eva, the music and score for the series is part of what made the series great, where most shows at the time were scored w/ a keyboard eva would have huge orchestra scores.  
Having watched eva more times then I can count, I'll admit the story is only ok, and gets a bit convoluted at some points.  What made eva so epic imo was the art direction, thrilling battles, and score.  Where most mech shows had pretty boring battles w/ choppy moving mechs and a bunch of laser beams,  eva had fast paced hand to hand battles w/ excellent editing.  And theres a reason why WETA has had a long standing "Dibs" on doing a live action eva sfx, its because the designs in eva are amazing, the evas, the angels, tokyo 3.


----------



## djisas (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone grabbed the BRS tv pv yet??
8 ep on noitamina block starting january...
Im all excited allover again after watching it, i dare even say it might look better than the movie...
If they release all in a single boxset for moderate price like the movie, im importing...
Or just wait one year for the english version...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 29, 2011)

thats quite promising, 
the BRS PV, 
i never watched the OVA though,


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> regardless of your opinion of the show the op is pretty epic, from the first note you know its eva, the music and score for the series is part of what made the series great, where most shows at the time were scored w/ a keyboard eva would have huge orchestra scores.
> Having watched eva more times then I can count, I'll admit the story is only ok, and gets a bit convoluted at some points.  What made eva so epic imo was the art direction, thrilling battles, and score.  Where most mech shows had pretty boring battles w/ choppy moving mechs and a bunch of laser beams,  eva had fast paced hand to hand battles w/ excellent editing.  And theres a reason why WETA has had a long standing "Dibs" on doing a live action eva sfx, its because the designs in eva are amazing, the evas, the angels, tokyo 3.



asuka's fight at the end (one of the movies?) against those white angel/eva things will always stand out in my memory as one of the most sheer awesome fights in my memory. never before and never since, has a fight in a TV show/anime made me want to cheer so badly.

(FLCL and bokurano have come close with sheer awesomeness in fights, but that asuka fight was pure unadulterated mother f*ing win)


----------



## djisas (Oct 29, 2011)

And just you wait for Pirate asuka in movie 3...
That was in end of evangelion, where Asuka is swarmed by the production series all wielding a Longinus spear, its pure carnage and badassery...
Try doing that Gundamns!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

djisas said:


> And just you wait for Pirate asuka in movie 3...
> That was in end of evangelion, where Asuka is swarmed by the production series all wielding a Longinus spear, its pure carnage and badassery...
> Try doing that Gundamns!!



no gundam has ever reached the sheer badassery of using a goddamned batman battleship as a human (well, lots of humans really) shield.


gundams have that whole cool machine precision thing going on.

Evas are what happens if you back a wild animal into a corner, and that wild animal is a pissed off redhead.


----------



## djisas (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm, how about eva going berserk, and awe inspiring scene...

That reminds me in Haganai, crazy science girl reading out loud fanfic of eva 02 vs gundamn like it was porn, lol...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

now that i think about it, asuka may have been the start of my thing for aggressive redheads 



while i love gundams, its the science nerd in me that loves it. evas arent about the science, or the machine/eva - its about the humanity of the pilot and the emotion of it.

which is more awesome, a gundam pilot who looks like he couldn't give a shit and kills hundreds of opponents in one go, or an eva pilot who fears for their own safety as well as all of their friends family and colleagues, but ends up ripping their opponent to shreds barehanded as an act of desperation.

Personally i find that act of depseration, of madness as rational thought and logic fails that causes you to resort to your animal instincts quite powerful and moving. but hey, i'm pretty fucking drunk right now so what do i know.


----------



## djisas (Oct 29, 2011)

Do gundamn pilots feel what the bot feels??
I mean, in Eva the pilot is synchronized with the Eva and if it is stabbed in the head the pilot will feel real pain and can die or suffer major injuries if isn't shut down...
Just like Asuka in the movie, she felt everything...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 29, 2011)

so eva is pretty much like IS?

or is it different?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

IS?

Infinite Stratos? if so, i never watched it.

Eva's are Bio mechs, linked to the body, mind and soul of the pilot. they feel what happens to the eva.


----------



## Shihab (Oct 29, 2011)

No, IS's story is very shallow compared to eva. eva;s characters are more profound (I believe that's would be the correct word to describe them). and the story's darker than IS. Besides, the Mechs are more than just mechs in eva. they aren't just worn armors. imo, IS's mechs aren't mechs per se, more like armours.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 29, 2011)

i mean that the IS mech is similar to eva's mecha

but you answered that already, 

and i pretty much agree that IS's story is very shallow


----------



## djisas (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, let me see if i can get this right:
Some spoilers, nothing major i think, but be warned...


Spoiler



The Eva unit as it appears is a being or rather an entity directly cloned from Lilith the first Angel to descend upon the earth and cause the second impact in 2000 destroying part of the earth and annihilating billions, Mankind cloned this Angel and thus the Evangelion was born, the armor they wear is not meant for it's protection but it is a tool to restrict the beast within, and as a means to control it, these beasts are also infused with a human soul, and thats the reason they go berserk sometimes and its impossible to control them then, and it goes even further, evangelion Unit 00 attempted to kill its own pilot before the story takes place, thats the reason Rei is badly hurt in the first episode, or in Shinji's case in episode 1 too, the Evangelion act's on its own to protect him...
The Evangelion is essentially the same as the enemy they are fighting...


I wrote this without references, but im sure its accurate...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2011)

i edited some spoiler tags in for you. sure its an old show, but clearly people here aint seen it.


the plot is complicated, deep, dark and brutal... and thats why we love it.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 29, 2011)

cant really understand deep dark and brutal plot..

so ill leave it at there,


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 29, 2011)

I liked Eva, until the last few episodes which sent my ratings for the show down to almost 0. The countless remakes trying to patch it up didn't do it justice either. Between IS and Eva, I would almost recommend IS because while the story is non existent you get a few laughs, while Eva promises deep and complex story which delivers until the last few episodes, when it burnt and crashed. Better to expect nothing and get something than expect something and get nothing. Would recommending watching it if you want to watch the new movies but otherwise give it a skip. I do not recommend people watch classic because most people find them good, just like I cant give a s**t about reading Shakespeare.


----------



## razaron (Oct 29, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> cant really understand deep dark and brutal plot..
> 
> so ill leave it at there,



Watch the 1.11 and 2.22 films. They're basically Eva without the angst.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 29, 2011)

i have the 1.11, peeked inside, 
never have the chance to watch it fully, 

even that haruhi movie is there and i never watched it


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is related, but the voice actors for Persona 4 The Game [English version] are surprisingly good imo...


----------



## Shihab (Oct 29, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Not sure if this is related, but the voice actors for Persona 4 The Game [English version] are surprisingly good imo...



That would be first ! After the joke that was FFX/X-2 voice acting. Now I'm avoiding English dubs like the plague.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Oct 29, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> i have the 1.11, peeked inside,
> never have the chance to watch it fully,
> 
> even that haruhi movie is there and i never watched it



the eva 1.11 and 2.22 are good you should watch them to the end 

haruhi movie is bad :shadedshu and not anything like the original series


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 29, 2011)

some says that haruhi is the best movie of 2010, but, 
they could be wrong


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 29, 2011)

Eternalchaos said:


> the eva 1.11 and 2.22 are good you should watch them to the end
> 
> haruhi movie is bad :shadedshu and not anything like the original series



I quite like Haruhi movie, its really well made in my opinion. Might not have the same flavour as the original series, but still a good movie.


----------



## djisas (Oct 29, 2011)

Eternalchaos said:


> the eva 1.11 and 2.22 are good you should watch them to the end
> 
> haruhi movie is bad :shadedshu and not anything like the original series



Izz great, but opinions diverge...

The problem with eva last 2 episodes is that Gainax almost went bankrupt producing the anime and they didnt have much money to put into those last episodes...

And Gainax doesn't give a damn about doing things the right way, they just do what they want when they want...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2011)

Eva.. sweet sweet series.. I'll all ways love it. 

Almost at 9k guys!


----------



## djisas (Oct 30, 2011)

I was just now trying to watch fate zero ep 5, instead i just witnessed a train crash at 500Kph...
This single episode was more awesome that the fate movie, berserker alone could steal the show if not for archer and rider being there as well...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 30, 2011)

Just recently i finished watching the Macross movies and i liked them but somehow the ending left me with wanting more. Kind of ended with something like the Gundam 00 Movie.....


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

C3 OMFG, just epic, good action and badass villain is seriously badass but im not sure if fear isnt even more wretched...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2011)

djisas said:


> C3 OMFG, just epic, good action and badass villain is seriously badass but im not sure if fear isnt even more wretched...



who's subbing it?


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

Hadena, not your usual high quality group, but they deliver on time with good encodes, just the subs sometimes might not be perfect, and specially the timing on ep 5 was very fast, hard to keep with subs sometimes...
Not sure what other groups are doing though...
Edit: UTW for best quality, they seem to come a couple hours latter...

I run out of anime to watch, so im just listening to stuff...
I was listening to tamayura's op/ed by Maaya Sakamoto/Nakajima Megumi, and well, i was just bored and yawning, not like songs are bad, they are just melancholic...
So i went straight to the Mirai Nikki op single by Yousei Teikoku, god i love this group, never get bore of listening to their songs, and i just recently listened to their last album Metanoia winch is great too, specially warheit the last track...
I have been listening to Halko since yesterday, i got her last album from august "Haruko Momoi - Showa", i had to romanize it entirely because it was in kanji, and i have been listening with special attention, there's some really good tracks like showa and specially Yoake no Samba, Halko is one of my favorite singles, she has a fantastic voice...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2011)

djisas said:


> C3 OMFG, just epic, good action and badass villain is seriously badass but im not sure if fear isnt even more wretched...



This.

I thought its your usual Tsundere shit, but its turning out to be quite enjoyable. Only hardcore otakus need to apply though, normal otaku will not appreciate.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> This.
> 
> I thought its your usual Tsundere shit, but its turning out to be quite enjoyable. Only hardcore otakus need to apply though, normal otaku will not appreciate.



Normal otaku will shit their pants when they see fear go MAD...
And LOL cube sex, just LOL, but i knew they where just joking there, but they actually did better than expected...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 31, 2011)

djisas said:


> Normal otaku will shit their pants when they see fear go MAD...
> And LOL cube sex, just LOL, but i knew they where just joking there, but they actually did better than expected...



Yeah, it was better than expected.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

And after a wretched episode of a MAD anime, what is the best thing to do??
Go watch more insane bloody yandere beauties swinging their axes of love in Mirai Nikki...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just finished downloading CxCxC last night so I haven't watched it yet. Still haven't watched Ben-To, and Mirai Nikki's yet to be downloaded. I was busy playing either Tropico 4, FM2011 or Persona 3 Portable.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 31, 2011)

I LOL'ed watching C3, 
and that effin cube sex is LOL, just epic

i thought they do that when its on its normal state, not in her cube state.


----------



## JeffHarris (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool. I'm actually not really a fan of animes. But I do watch some of them.
Here are my list

Samurai X
Bleach
Naruto
Slam dunk
Dragon Ball (all series) - my all time favorite. I think this was the first anime series I saw when I was a kid. 

I forgot some of those. hehe.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> I LOL'ed watching C3,
> and that effin cube sex is LOL, just epic
> 
> i thought they do that when its on its normal state, not in her cube state.



He was just plugging his card in her slot...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 31, 2011)

i think the card is not his, 
he is the one who puts it inside the slot.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

I know, it just sounded more "ero" the way i put it...
It was the class pres that gave it to fear and in turn asked him to do it...

Anyone is fan of Hidamari sketch series here??
I just watched one of the lastest specials shaft produced, one of two in fact, in before a whole new season 4 is done, which in fact is already confirmed but not dated yet... 

Good to know shaft still working on this "side" projects...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 31, 2011)

hidamari sketch is on hold for me, 

i have watched some of its episodes, but not all,
its i think ill give it a go after i finished something here


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> hidamari sketch is on hold for me,
> 
> i have watched some of its episodes, but not all,
> its i think ill give it a go after i finished something here



It goes a bit slow, boring imo.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

Well what did you expect??
Harem, fan service, action, or something else??
Its a slice of life show, cute girls doing cute things, but this one focus a little on art, well sort of like K-On was about music...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess i didn't find it funny. Cute maybe.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Finally got to watch the card insertion on the cube. 

Persona 3 Portable preoccupied me, so I just got to watch C^3 now.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

Just watched macross F: Sayonara Tsubasa
The movie was fantastic, good plot with high speed action danced to the tune of the music accompanied with flawless visuals...
What more can on ask out of a movie??


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 31, 2011)

just watched ika-musume2 5
nice laugh, with bits of touching parts.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2011)

This ---------> http://youtu.be/gMfn-BmtYLo
Tommy heavenly6 damn!!
Bakuman ED single!!?? How'd they slip this by??


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> Just watched macross F: Sayonara Tsubasa
> The movie was fantastic, good plot with high speed action danced to the tune of the music accompanied with flawless visuals...
> What more can on ask out of a movie??



Still haven't finished getting it. It is 3.84GB you know. 




djisas said:


> This ---------> http://youtu.be/gMfn-BmtYLo
> Tommy heavenly6 damn!!
> Bakuman ED single!!?? How'd they slip this by??



LOL I already mentioned Bakuman ED in my top 5 for current season songs ages ago.


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2011)

Mirai nikki op by yousei teikoku is great too...
The movie dl was just a couple hours, but finding a good time to watch it took longer...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2011)

Just finished watching Mayo Chiki, GoSick and Ao No Exorcist back to back 






Pretty good. but I dont like the way Ao No Exorcist was suddenly rushed towards the ending. after episode 17 or something.

Its like someone told them the series was gonna be 25eps long half way through the project instead of the 50+ they had originally planned so they dropped all character development like it was hot and just rushed and crammed their way through to the grand finale. 

not much stuff made sense when they started doing that.

I can only describe this move as something similar to D.grayman. 

Spend pretty much the whole series on character development then "oh sh*t!! only 10 epis left to tell entire story!!" 

I Enjoyed D.grayman very much at the start. but the anime has just ZERO progression until half way though the series. and when the plot starts moving creeping forward ever so slowly.

Its like...........Being beaten to death by a plastic spoon - you know death is coming, but its gonna take a hell of a looooooong time. The way D.grayman ended just made me rage so bad. - Id still give that anime a bad rating based on the way they chose to finish it off.


So yeah.... Mayo chiki was a strange one, kinda somewhat of hayate no gotoku - same comedy but no references to other anime involved.

Gosick was hmmm.......Lets just put it this way. despite how serious anidb summeries it, its not very serious at all, and thats all im gonna say as i dont want to ruin it.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 1, 2011)

gosick is a good comedy, 
have it, watched few episodes, and put on hold, 
as theres more interesting anime is on my watch list


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2011)

Gosick: just this http://youtu.be/0GrrtSvO7hk
AOE is a shallow shounen like any other done before, but they did in 25 ep what others do in 100...
Gosick is a masterpiece once you see trough the outer layer and watch the character grow and struggle to maintain sanity...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> Gosick is a masterpiece once you see trough the outer layer and watch the character grow and struggle to maintain sanity...



I dont wanna sound like a queer or anythin but... Long hair kicks ass!!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 1, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont wanna sound like a queer or anythin but... Long hair kicks ass!!



Long hair? You mean the red-haired guy?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2011)

i've got a female friend coming around later today to watch anime.


she wants to watch it in english.


what does i do guyz?


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2011)

U mean dubbed??
And you want recomendations??

A good ghibli movie should do, if you have any dvd, its save to assume it comes with a dub...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> U mean dubbed??
> And you want recomendations??
> 
> A good ghibli movie should do, if you have any dvd, its save to assume it comes with a dub...



no i meant should i accept her offer or snub her because she's a dubfag?


----------



## djisas (Nov 1, 2011)

No you, bear with her and accept it, it can do no harm...
You can even teach her a thing or two...
About subs...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2011)

djisas said:


> No you, bear with her and accept it, it can do no harm...
> You can even teach her a thing or two...
> *About subs...*



6" or footlong sub? XD


she's bringing her anime over on DVD, so i'll let her choose. then once i'm done choking on terrible dubs, i'll slap her in the face with FLCL or mononoke hime until [Snu Snu]


----------



## djisas (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats the way to go!!

Now back to anime...

Shihayafuru ep 5: This is the sleeper of the season for me, i really like the direction its is tacking, the characters and the animation, its is very good looking, every episode as been very enjoyable...

Bakuman 5: First season was ok, but for some reason, i think im enjoying the second season a lot more...
Maybe one of the reason is the inclusion of more interesting and fun characters...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 2, 2011)

tried watching some episodes of Maken-Ki, generic harem animu with female combatants and stuff, yawned and yawned '__' well can't really expect anything much from a h-doujinshi creator...

Mirai Nikki on the other hand...


----------



## djisas (Nov 2, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> tried watching some episodes of Maken-Ki, generic harem animu with female combatants and stuff, yawned and yawned '__' well can't really expect anything much from a h-doujinshi creator...
> 
> Mirai Nikki on the other hand...



Mirai Nikki is interesting, but rather unsurprising giving its nature...
C3 on the other hand is far more surprising, there's not knowing what will happen next, and Fear would make a better psycho than Yuno...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 2, 2011)

well, ive read Mirai Nikki manga eons ago, and its still kinda entertaining so its one of the reasons im watching it. Have yet to watch C3, list to watch for me this season is Working!! and Tomodachi Sukunai.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> well, ive read Mirai Nikki manga eons ago, and its still kinda entertaining so its one of the reasons im watching it. Have yet to watch C3, list to watch for me this season is Working!! and Tomodachi Sukunai.



C3 had a dull first ep that really changed in eps 2/3


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 3, 2011)

okay, watched first episode for now and its not yet interesting indeed like you mentioned (and its kinda fast introduction/paced lol), will watch the succeeding eps later.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> okay, watched first episode for now and its not yet interesting indeed like you mentioned (and its kinda fast introduction/paced lol), will watch the succeeding eps later.



wait til the end of ep2, you'll see what i mean.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 3, 2011)

wait til you watch the 2nd and 3rd ep, 
and youll know why C3 is interesting


----------



## djisas (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats because of a certain bitch making strides in the anime, and forcing other to go dark side...
Surprises on this anime can come from any character, no one is what they look...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2011)

Macross Frontier - Sayonara no Tsubasa: still downloading LOL

I got to watch the Soukyou no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Heaven and Earth movie though (since it was only 950MB). lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Macross Frontier - Sayonara no Tsubasa: still downloading LOL
> 
> I got to watch the Soukyou no Fafner: Dead Aggressor - Heaven and Earth movie though (since it was only 950MB). lol



i've been watching MF SnT for about 3 days now, pieces at a time >.>


its good, continues on from the series.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

:O


someone made it


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2011)

The password's somewhat obvious though.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shouldn't have watched the movie. LOL

It's a retelling, but at least the visuals are good. And remove the singers and it was just like the Fafner movie too. Vajra (MF) = Festum (SnF).


----------



## djisas (Nov 3, 2011)

The second movies goes different from the anime, really, really good material...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2011)

djisas said:


> The second movies goes different from the anime, really, really good material...



Yeah, that difference actually made it more like the Fafner movie, especially the ending - well the discussion of "coexistence" and whatnot anyway.


----------



## djisas (Nov 3, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah, that difference actually made it more like the Fafner movie, especially the ending - well the discussion of "coexistence" and whatnot anyway.



Well in the end 



Spoiler



Not so much for coexistence but the Humans ended chasing the Vajra from their own planet and take it over...



I just watched Carnival phantasm 5, some serious trolling, literally with Berserker...
Its always fun to watch, poor lancer though...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 4, 2011)

hmm, watched the 2nd ep of C3 and some parts o ep3, not really surprised much there but its a little interesting i guess.


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2011)

5 is even better, with the new cursed tools introduced, and do they look great...

Un-Go ep 5, very interesting, unlike anything before perhaps...

Guilty crown 5, good guys are seriously OP, but i dont really care, they just made huge mess and trashed the other party...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 4, 2011)

i guess ill try to look into it later, have yet to watch mirai nikki 4, and seems that tomodachi sukunai is already out.

semi ot: i somehow remember the yoshi (psycho) girl comic i made years ago XD
http://yoshimario.smackjeeves.com/



Spoiler


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude, thats some serious skill...
LOL, i just read everything, you have talent, i really like the amount of detail put on it and it has something resembling a plot line...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks, it was not supposed to extend that long hehe, but i kinda used it to develop more comic making skills, as i have one major comic i wanted to make (been in my head for eons).
detail? just some random pencil detail hehe, im too lazy to ink it or color it.

btw, here's the "sequel" of the mario and yoshi one; yoshi and luigi 
http://yoshiluigi.smackjeeves.com/

and some windows 7 comic (unfinished):
http://welcometowin7.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2011)

How's Romeo X Juliet? 

Thinking of something to watch this weekend.. Dubbed..


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> How's Romeo X Juliet?
> 
> Thinking of something to watch this weekend.. Dubbed..



Girl friends liked it.


----------



## razaron (Nov 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> How's Romeo X Juliet?
> 
> Thinking of something to watch this weekend.. Dubbed..



Apparently it's made by the same people who made Gankutsuou, which was also an alternate universe retelling of classic literature. So it should be pretty good.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 4, 2011)

razaron said:


> Apparently it's made by the same people who made Gankutsuou, which was also an alternate universe retelling of classic literature. So it should be pretty good.



It's somewhat like the Shakespeare work, but emphasis on somewhat (rather than on like). "Neo Verona" would clue you in already.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm also looking into..

Mushi-shi


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 4, 2011)

bokutomo 5
okay, i want an imouto like kobato now


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm also looking into..
> 
> Mushi-shi



Mushishi is a masterpiece of nature that will never have an equal...
I have watched romeo, a few years ago, but the due to lack of subs or some other reason, i never finished it...
But it was interesting though...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2011)

djisas said:


> Mushishi is a masterpiece of nature that will never have an equal...
> I have watched romeo, a few years ago, but the due to lack of subs or some other reason, i never finished it...
> But it was interesting though...



I've all ways wanted to watch Mushi-shi.. But, it never made me want to "watch" it fully.. I love stories of that nature, just haven't been in the thought to want to "watch" it..


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 5, 2011)

isnt romeo x juliet some sort of shojo anime/comic?


----------



## djisas (Nov 5, 2011)

No, i dont think its comic and not quite shoujo, it is seinen...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail movie to premier 8/18/2012.


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2011)

Speaking of which, HUUUGE build up, god so much tension, even Makarov, this is going to last a couple months at least just to solve all fights...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, I need to get up on Fairy Tail... I'm still around 75.. lol.. 


I've been watching Air Gear.. I thought I watched it, but I couldn't remember the ending.. at Trick 22 right now.. Its good.. but it seems after Trick 20 it's getting rushed in story..


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2011)

It was very good until it was over...
There's the ovas too, but they are a serious mess and are mostly for fans of the manga, not directly related to the anime though...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 6, 2011)

just watched C3 and fate zero. 

C3, oh look new enemy....
and theres small funny bits though

and fate zero, 
no comment about that


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2011)

I will comment:




Thats one fine merc there, thats a genuine jewel...


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2011)

I will *not* be Iris's passenger, my life is too important for that.

Edit: Car is 300SL, no computer assisted traction control back then. Give her something more manageable instead, I might reconsider.


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2011)

There is a newer version of the car, the guys from top gear (i think the ones from the American program) think the old one is better...

Just watched C3, the anime is surprisingly good, interesting, it is actually quite original and good looking too...
New enemy\character is interesting as well, she isnt evil like the bitch, and being voiced by Chiwa saito and sounding like Homura makes her even more likable, hope she is added to the mc's harem...


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 6, 2011)

djisas said:


> There is a newer version of the car, the guys from top gear (i think the ones from the American program) think the old one is better...
> 
> Just watched C3, the anime is surprisingly good, interesting, it is actually quite original and good looking too...
> New enemy\character is interesting as well, she isnt evil like the bitch, and being voiced by Chiwa saito and sounding like Homura makes her even more likable, hope she is added to the mc's harem...



Either way if you don't have traction control with a driver like Irisviel I will not be the passenger .

Other than C3, F/Z, Guilty Crown, Mirai Nikki, Shana III and Ika Musume S2, what else should I watch from this season so far? Ben-to and Boku wa tomodachi are going to be picked up when I have time.


----------



## djisas (Nov 6, 2011)

Working, you cant go wrong with that one...
Horizon where every episode gives you a mind fuck, you seriously need to pay a lot of attention and thinking not to get lot...

Persona is kinda meh so far...

UN-GO is seriously good, a good detective show...

Tamayura is a sort of K-on, A-channel replacement, cute girls doing cute things, the theme is photography and it a very lightered show to watch with good comedy levels and a very good cast...
Check the Ova first if you want to, or not because episode 1 happens before the ova, ep 2 onwards takes place after the ova...

Last exile, is the most hyped anime of the season, the pressure on a studio that is betting its resurrection on it and the quality is astounding to say the least, although character have been dumbed down and modified (probably), it is still one of a kind...

Carnival phantasm, 2 ep/month if im not mistaken, it would be crime to miss this, type moon character are having a blast with it, like watching Berserker going on an errand to buy Ilya's some batteries for her playstation pad and destroying half city in the process...

I think this pretty much covers everything, the rest are just harem/fan service types...
There one about cute boys doing cute things
There's bakuman season 2, only if you watched the first, if not dont bother...

And then there's Chihayafuru, i think its a very good anime, but the theme is very original and might not be interesting to everyone...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 7, 2011)

the car is damn nice car, 300SL. the gullwing, 

i agree you can go wrong with working, nice comedy, and great characters.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2011)

All right, so I hit 80 now on Fairy Tail.. Man, that's some crazy stuff going on!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've noticed that most of my fav animes were made around 2004-2006.

New animes are not bad, but they've been using a lot of computer effects which make everything shiny and "sharp". I don't really hate them, but it doesn't give you "that" feeling like in older anime. 

It probably costs more to product quality as Ghibli studio, but older animes seem to be up there at least. 

Don't anime nowadays seem bland to you? Like how the background is drawn - a lot of lighting effects but lacking in details.

The script for dialogues are not as good too. There are something wrong with it... as it's not as naturally or believable. It seems as it is written by a very young writer that doesn't put much thought in it.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 7, 2011)

i dont see any problem with the script with madoka, 
that is some seriously thinked plot and that damn kyuubey


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 7, 2011)

djisas said:


> Working, you cant go wrong with that one...
> Horizon where every episode gives you a mind fuck, you seriously need to pay a lot of attention and thinking not to get lot...
> 
> UN-GO is seriously good, a good detective show...
> ...



Haven't watched Working S1 yet, so I will skip that for the time being. Will check out Horizon then. Probably not going to watch UN-GO or Tamayura. Haven't watched the first Last Exile, so Season 2 is out too. Watching Carnival Phantasm, only T-M fans need to apply, others will  not understand. Haven't watched Bakuman either, and will check out Chihayafuru.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Will check out Horizon then.



It took 5 eps to get to some semblance of a story, and it's barely a viable plot.



Fourstaff said:


> Haven't watched the first Last Exile, so Season 2 is out too.



Has nothing to do with the first Last Exile, just happens to share the same world. Much like how the first Valkyria Chronicles is related to Valkyria Chronicles II (I'm talking about the games here) only by the fact that the story takes place in the very same country.


----------



## djisas (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats true, you will only be lost for a couple episodes while watching LE2, after that you start to understand whats going on, even i was a little lost at first, have watched LE ages ago, and i actually downloaded some dvd rips to watch beforehanded, but i havent yet...

And i think you could try Un-go and see if it strikes your curiosity...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 7, 2011)

djisas said:


> And i think you could try Un-go and see if it strikes your curiosity...



I'm downloading it but yet to watch. Same thing happened with Dantalian no Shoka (have downloaded eps but yet to watch them).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2011)

last exile - steampunk airplanes.


once you remember that much, the rest makes sense pretty quickly, since the stories arent really tied together (at least so far)


----------



## djisas (Nov 8, 2011)

Ep 4, was reaally good, Sylvana is back, and with modifications...

I just started to re-watch the original, it still looks great after all this years, although Fam Fan looks better, more refined animation...
But its good to see Claus and Lavie again in the original...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> Ep 4, was reaally good, Sylvana is back, and with modifications...
> 
> I just started to re-watch the original, it still looks great after all this years, although Fam Fan looks better, more refined animation...
> But its good to see Claus and Lavie again in the original...



I'm only on episode 2 of the new one but I'm liking it.. Now for the first.. I felt so good watching it.. Felt good remembeing the one that has passed.. Just thinking.. Man, what did he think about it... About this episode.. that...


I know tomorrow night I need to watch up on all that..


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 8, 2011)

watched C3 until ep 5, its okay i guess, ep6 seems to be out will watch it later, Still more on Mirai Nikki, Tomodachi Sukunai and Working!! for this season, with some minor Fate/Zero, Ben-To, C3, Ika Musume-degeso (wtf they spoke engrish). 
Wish there was some more Arakawa under the Bridge tho hehe, wouldn't mind for a 3rd season. And 3rd season of hajime no ippo please and still wishing for a franken fran anime XD. Kinda miss Yondemasuyo azazel san as well


----------



## djisas (Nov 8, 2011)

Shaft is to busy right now for more Arakawa, they are producing 3 Madoka movies and are going to start very soon new bakemonagatari works, these are very high budget works that require a lot of effort from the company, they are also producing a new Hidamari Sketch called Dai 4-ki and just released a 2 ep Hidamari ova...

Its good to see one of the best modern studios doing so well and bring high quality anime for all of us...

Perhaps when they have some free time they will make more Arakawa...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 8, 2011)

ill wait for 3 madoka movies and nisemonogatari,


----------



## djisas (Nov 8, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> ill wait for 3 madoka movies and nisemonogatari,



Madoka is just fresh on the news, it will be two recaps and one entirely original work...
Urobuchi-sensei says he has "pretty much finished the final draft for the new film, and production is proceeding next"

Speaking of studios, i hope Last exile is enough for Gonzo to reemerge from its own ashes, they have always been a pretty damn good studio too...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 8, 2011)

How faithful is the Persona 4 adaption? I'm playing the game through an emulator right now. 

That Junes jingle is very irritating.


----------



## djisas (Nov 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> How faithful is the Persona 4 adaption? I'm playing the game through an emulator right now.
> 
> That Junes jingle is very irritating.



No idea, but anime is pretty average, i like the character design though...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 8, 2011)

djisas said:


> No idea, but anime is pretty average, i like the character design though...



Well the other named characters so far are still a bit annoying. 

The main character's bad-ass though.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 8, 2011)

i dropped P4A after like 2 episodes, 
dont quite understand the story, 
but ill watch it as soon as it completes though


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm trying One-Piece for the firt time, altho I did watch a single random episode at some point in the past, because I remember a guy with a long nose, and a rubbery kid .  Seems ok so far. Looks like tons of episodes... might be nice for light enjoyment. Anyone like/dislike it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm trying One-Piece for the firt time, altho I did watch a single random episode at some point in the past, because I remember a guy with a long nose, and a rubbery kid .  Seems ok so far. Looks like tons of episodes... might be nice for light enjoyment. Anyone like/dislike it?



Anime is great. I love it and I fell off the boat around 200 due to not really feeling like watching it anymore.. Or, whenever it was that they finally got to the "point" to "fly"... 

It's a great anime and i would love to watch it more. I got up to 400.. Just haven't got around to "catching up" on it.

What gets me the most about the anime is the whole American part.. lol.. two seasons dubbed and then I guess they went and dubbed season 10 since... But, it's funny since they had to "dumb it down" to send it to America... Oh, us religious people... Don't teach kids it's all right to smoke.. 

[yt]-fxqbZ6GOIU[/yt]


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 8, 2011)

Ben-to is good, but its a C3 type of anime: you have to be an otaku to appreciate it.


----------



## djisas (Nov 8, 2011)

I finished watching Hidamari x sp, forget Arakawa, i want my Hidamari Sketch Dai 4-ki for winter...
But its unlikely, maybe for spring or summer, i think Nisemonogarati is airing this winter and they are also working on Kizumonogatari movie prequel...

I really love watching Hidamari Sketch, nothing like all the grim anime lately or all the harem comedies and stuff...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 8, 2011)

hidamari sketch, its kinda refreshing, to see an anime like that,,


----------



## djisas (Nov 9, 2011)

I just watch Chihayafuru 6...
I was about to skip this anime early on, but i saw in the blogs ppl was starting to get seriously interested in it, and so they got my curiosity and i went to check it...
I am seriously impressed with the overall feeling of the anime, it goes a little further than the usual "cute girls doing cute things" instead we get beautiful girls shining while playing Karuta, and there are "decent" boys too...
It seriously draws me in with all its beauty...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 9, 2011)

Towa no Quon's a good (movie) series too. The 2nd has been subbed now.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 9, 2011)

where is my ika musume?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> where is my ika musume?



Patience de geso~


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 9, 2011)

Persona 4's quite difficult (especially since I'm emulating it and my "gamepad" is a keyboard) so maybe I'll just read its tvtropes page (which I'm doing right now) and watch the anime adaptation.


----------



## djisas (Nov 9, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> where is my ika musume?



Ika-chan took a break from conquering the world this week, even an invader needs some rest too, specially when she has to deal with such devils...

Toua no quon is good, but nothing special so far...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 9, 2011)

djisas said:


> Ika-chan took a break from conquering the world this week, even an invader needs some rest too, specially when she has to deal with such devils...
> 
> Toua no quon is good, but nothing special so far...



if she always take a break, she will have a hard time invading my heart.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 9, 2011)

Judging by the pace of the episodes, it looks like I reached episode 7/8 during my short playthrough of Persona 4.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesomeness.... "History's Greatest Disciple Kenichi" is getting an OVA. At least it is something over nothing.


----------



## bigboi86 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love Gintama. I watch that a lot. 

Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop
Bleach
Hellsing

Those are a few of my favorites. I can never remember all my favorites when I go to list them. Oh well, it's not a competition.....
... or is it?


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 10, 2011)

scoutingwraith said:


> Awesomeness.... "History's Greatest Disciple Kenichi" is getting an OVA. At least it is something over nothing.



that was a decent series. watched it over the summer.


----------



## djisas (Nov 12, 2011)

I have finished re-watching Last Exile, i was starting to get pissed off with some facts in the "new" Last Exile world, so i really had to do this...

On this time, i believe LE animation is very good, colors are a little washed out perhaps, sometimes it looks almost to me a minor step away from being completely sepia, but that is part of the style, the character designs still looks good, with perhaps few occasional flaws, nothing to worry tough, the employing of CG still looks good for its age and does mostly a good job with all the action...
I believe to there be some minor inconsistence, some technical details that are a little hard to explain but nothing that detracts from the enjoyment, just some non plausible situations that seem wrong or that shouldn't work quite like that, but really, this is just me nitpicking...
Overall everything is still fantastic to watch and worth being called a masterpiece...

Now let's see what the new Last Exile will offer that will surpass its older brother...


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 12, 2011)

guys sorry being lost of the club but my wife gave to birth my child and Ive being a LOT busy,
watching nurarihyon 2season on my tiny free time,
any news of how many eps will be..... i stopped on 17.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 12, 2011)

phobias23 said:


> guys sorry being lost of the club but my wife gave to birth my child and Ive being a LOT busy,
> watching nurarihyon 2season on my tiny free time,
> any news of how many eps will be..... i stopped on 17.



24 eps. And it will end with the Kyoto arc, which is the current one for the anime.

I guess a third season would come after the current arc for the manga (Hundred Tales Clan arc) finishes.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> How faithful is the Persona 4 adaption? I'm playing the game through an emulator right now.
> 
> That Junes jingle is very irritating.



I have about 30 hours in it so far, and i can say the anime is really close.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I have about 30 hours in it so far, and i can say the anime is really close.



I stopped playing it, very hard to play using an emulator and a keyboard (besides the fact that the game itself is already quite difficult LOL). The next episode (ep 7) is the farthest I've been to in-game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 12, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> I stopped playing it, very hard to play using an emulator and a keyboard (besides the fact that the game itself is already quite difficult LOL). The next episode (ep 7) is the farthest I've been to in-game.



I have a PS3, but i still play it using an emulator. You can use Artmoney to hack the game too...

I mapped the keys similar to my PS3 Dual Shock.

WASD as arrow keys and Arrows on KB as Square, Circle ect... and Q as L1 and E as R1.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have everyone watched The Garden of Sinners? It's goddamned hard to find for some reason.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Have everyone watched The Garden of Sinners? It's goddamned hard to find for some reason.



Yup, loved it, and the reason why its hard to find is because the DVDs are only released in Japan for an exorbitant amount of monies, and they were all sold out fast. Go to the interwebs, perhaps they can help.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 13, 2011)

Guilty Crown: The Idiot Ball Writes the Plot

Last Exile - Ginyoku no Fam: Garden-variety Do X for Y




kid41212003 said:


> You can use Artmoney to hack the game too...



How?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Have everyone watched The Garden of Sinners? It's goddamned hard to find for some reason.



it will be under kara no kyoukai, look for that


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2011)

Last Exile Silver wing, I still think its a little to colorful, compared with the original, it had a whole better feel, and this leads to the second point, i fell the characters have been moefied, they looks great and all, but a little more generic, and overused cast selection doesn't help either, Alister seems to have retained her charm, but i think Tatiana is a little bit different, and the old mechanic crew has funnier, even the ship itself was radically changed, while it still look's and feels like Silvana, but it is not the same, even the name changed...
One certain thing is, the music is sure damn good, and in fact, this starting to feel like Last Exile, but not quite the same, yet, im still unsure of what the hell happened, i know whats happening, now i need a link to the past...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 14, 2011)

too much skyrim prevented me from watching animu hehe, at least i tried to atch Working!! last night, and is that Yamada's-


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol, working, lol...
Is skyrim any good, ive heard complains on how awful it is swapping weapons or spells, and i saw the video of a guy taking down wolf, and taking a good 2-3m doing so, with all he got and still taking a whole lot o trouble with a single one...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 14, 2011)

i love the series (Working!!) its one of my top watch this season hehe.

As for Skyrim, some long writing.


Spoiler



i experienced the UI difficulty in the early parts, but when i got used to it, i was able to effectively swap to bow, spell, sword/dagger and even drink potions in quick succession and even mixing in the dragon shouts during combat. My usual pattern is i start with a sneak attack, usually from a bow (assuming they are not aware of my presence). They will get pissed of and run to me.
I could still inflict another arrow or 2 then i quickly switch from bow to one hand weapon + shield, use the shield bash to stun em briefly and lunge them with a powerstrike (a perk will make this pattern easier) they can buckle a bit more at that time then backpedal to regain some stamina and quickly switch to either a destruction spell or the bow and do some damage from a distance. At this point they will regain composure you can unleash a dragon shout then repeat some similar pattern. This only work for 1 or two opponents tho and is not 100% reliable since they will sometimes not buckle on your attack, for multiple enemies it would require different play style.

Wolf? i guess his character or the way he plays is just different from mine. 3-4 wolves are pretty easy even when i was still on early levels, at level 5-6 or so, few slices of a one hand blade can put them down easy. A giant however can kill me with 2 or a single direct strike haha.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2011)

girlfriend eating into anime time


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> i love the series (Working!!) its one of my top watch this season hehe.
> 
> As for Skyrim, some long writing.
> 
> ...



I dont feel this game to be my type, i seriously dont,and i never played any elder scrolls, i like more faster paced games and simpler too...
Fallout, Witcher, Rage, etc...
Some good old rpgs like dragon age, Warhammer or a good strategy game, traditional strategy game are very rare these days, no age of empires, no warhammer 40k, not warlords battlecry or civilizations...
Waiting for diablo then, lets see what they do with it...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah, each has their own preference. I myself didn't like Dragon Age, and i prefer more of the Witcher series. Im honestly not excited for Diablo III, despite playing the 2nd one to death lol. I could prolly give it a go after its price goes down in my place.
Im quite a sucker when it comes to open world games (Assassin's creed series, Elder Scrolls, GTA series, and the recent Fallout 3 and NV). These are the type of games that i can really find value for my money as i can play and enjoy them for a very long time.

Btw, in before anime-ish mods start coming in lol, oh and btw some spoiler for SKyrim:


Spoiler



There's a loli vampire hahaha, he charms the older ones (confirmed pedo ones) by being cutesy and proceeds by biting and killing em XD



Mirai Nikki latest ep seems to be out, will try to watch it tonight (that is if i could pull myself out of skyrim hehe)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2011)

Working.... Hmmm looks like somethign I might try and see where I can watch the first season..


----------



## djisas (Nov 14, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> yeah, each has their own preference. I myself didn't like Dragon Age, and i prefer more of the Witcher series. Im honestly not excited for Diablo III, despite playing the 2nd one to death lol. I could prolly give it a go after its price goes down in my place.
> Im quite a sucker when it comes to open world games (Assassin's creed series, Elder Scrolls, GTA series, and the recent Fallout 3 and NV). These are the type of games that i can really find value for my money as i can play and enjoy them for a very long time.
> 
> Btw, in before anime-ish mods start coming in lol, oh and btw some spoiler for SKyrim:
> ...



I loved the first Assassins too, never played the others, i also like Lost planet a lot back around the same time...
Never played Diablo, so i look forward to try the franchise, but i have played all dungeon siege there was...

Edit: do you know of an old game called Evil Islands??
I loved that game, open world, huge variety of enemies, great graphics (seriously) for its age immersing though and lots of classes\specializations, stuff to explore, can create you own gear and infuse it with the spells you create, unlimited lvl up opportunities...
I need to play it again one these days...
If i can find a copy...



Cold Storm said:


> Working.... Hmmm looks like somethign I might try and see where I can watch the first season..



Seriously comedy juice...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2011)

watchin clannad after story and uresui yatsura - lum the invader girl :3


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> How?



You pick a process and then a number you want to search with Artmoney. It will then search through the process's memory for that number.

It will show you all memory addresses that match that number, so you will need to filter out the number you want.

You go back in game, make some change with the number that you search earlier (if it's money then sell or buy something), then you switch back to Artmoney.

By using the Filter search option, Artmoney will search for numbers that change from the original number to a new one that you change.

There should be only 1 result, so you double click on this address and change the # to w.e you like.

I'm not sure if I'm clear, but there should be some video on youtubes...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 14, 2011)

Artmoney's too complicated, I just used a .pnach file.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone watched Gundam Unicorn 4th yet?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 15, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Anyone watched Gundam Unicorn 4th yet?



I'm still willing to wait for something where the subs are already part of video file.

I don't want what happened with the 3rd episode to happen again. Maybe tomorrow I might "succumb" though if THORA (well I doubt they'd have it) or Coalgirls (well, at least they're more likely than THORA) have it.


----------



## djisas (Nov 15, 2011)

Dont count on Thora, they are stalled, coalgirls, maybe, but ther's a little hope in thora, i just checked their place, they released an episode of Gundamn Age yesterday, perhaps they will be back in full strenght soon...
There's a chance BSS might sub it too...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2011)

so i checked thora and coalgirls, neither have GU4 yet 

booooo


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL I'm getting the raw now. Almost halfway done now.


----------



## djisas (Nov 16, 2011)

Carnival Phantasm 8, was a blast: Saber, Saber Lion, Saber Alter and Saber Extra
The saber Lion par was the best...
Shiro and Saber are commenting Saber Lion's daily life:


Spoiler



Shiro - Maybe it's hungry
Saber - Let's feed it Lancer
Then Berserker shows up and throws Lancer who is devoured by Saber Lion...



The next sketch is saber working at the Café:


Spoiler



Gil shows up to piss her an Saber then pull her "ahoge" off transforming into dark\alter Saber, lol she teaches Gil a lesson and everyone prostates to the King of Knights...


And as if this wasn't enough, Saber red, aka Extra shows up in the pv...


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

Carnival Phantasm Ep8 is good :3


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just finished watching The Garden of Sinners yesterday...

While I really like it, i'm not really sure it has to start/end that way. I feel there's a more simple way to resolve everything.

The most flawed character is probably Kokutou. He seems unreal as a character for a movie this serious, and he's not a relate-able character. He's perfect for Shiki, but that's his flaw. 

The story would fall apart if Kokutou were not what he is, but because he's not a believable character, it makes everything else less believable.

Everything focuses around Shiki, so I guess the other characters were built around her to fit in.

Story: 7.9/10
Characters: 9/10 (would be 10 if it is not for Kokutou)

All Type-Moon related works feel like a big tease.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

When I watched Kara no Kyoukai I didn't bother to assess Kokutou at all, I just "saw the story through his eyes". It doesn't seem too outlandish, other than his obsession with Shiki.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> When I watched Kara no Kyoukai I didn't bother to assess Kokutou at all, I just "saw the story through his eyes". It doesn't seem too outlandish, _*other than his obsession with Shiki*_.





I guess his purity at the age of 20 is not believable for me.

http://www.mangafox.com/manga/anne_freaks/v001/c001/1.html

The short manga above has something in common. It's not the best, but i think the main "boy" character's course of action is more believable.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 16, 2011)

is it pervy? then i might watch LOL


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> is it pervy? then i might watch LOL



No, you get lots of blood and emotions. Not for people like you


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a mood killer.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 16, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> It's a mood killer.



I don't quite get this, please elaborate. I find myself in the mood to kill after watching


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't quite get this, please elaborate. I find myself in the mood to kill after watching



lol

Before watching: 

After:


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No, you get lots of blood and emotions. Not for people like you



blood i like
emotions i like too.
so F YEAH!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it's time to do a Marathon of Samurai Champloo... I'm missin' that anime.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2011)

Unicorn Gundam OVA 4 was pretty good,apologies if i am late to join conversation.
The starting theme tune used was brilliant and the whole development of Banagher was impressive.
Although the ending spiced things up a little even though its been seen in the manga.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 17, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Unicorn Gundam OVA 4 was pretty good,apologies if i am late to join conversation.
> The starting theme tune used was brilliant and the whole development of Banagher was impressive.
> Although the ending spiced things up a little even though its been seen in the manga.



I see you don't belong to the "I read the novels and they f**king changed the story! This is bullshit!" club. Personally I haven't watched EP4 or read the novels yet, but that is what my flatmates said.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2011)

Well if they did change story fair enough lol lot of anime/OVA changed bits of the manga.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well if they did change story fair enough lol lot of anime/OVA changed bits of the manga.



Quoting them "if they changed a bit its fine, but they changed a lot without changing the outcome, why can't they just stick with the story instead? "


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 18, 2011)

Same thing happened with the Break Blade movies. Didn't reduce it's awesomeness however, like in this case with Gundam Unicorn.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Quoting them "if they changed a bit its fine, but they changed a lot without changing the outcome, why can't they just stick with the story instead? "


Time constrain is the problem, Gundam Unicorn is suppose to end at Ep6 which is not enough to include all the emotional  drama  and stuff in the novel.
There is simply too much to cover in an anime.
Life is full of compromises I guess.

Edit: Let me explain further.
Gundam Unicorn is to bridge the gap between the events after Char's Counter Attack and the later F91 event and such.
By the time of Gundam F90 and F91 Anaheim Electronics have fallen out of power in favor of the S.N.R.I. and further by the time of V Gundam the Earth Federation have collapsed.
The first is event triggered by what happens in Unicorn and the contents of the Box of La+.
The eventual collapse of the Earth Federation are cause by the same problems faced by the Colonialist in Unicorn, which the E.F. basically treats them like third class citizen or worst.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 18, 2011)

Since Fate/Zero and Stay Night will 



Spoiler



end in the same way. Do you think there will be a sequel to Stay Night?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Since Fate/Zero and Stay Night will
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there is, but FSN is 



Spoiler



effectively the endgame of F/Z


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Movie Rentals:
> Netflix: this is a US DVD rental Company



just thought i'd point out Lovefilm (Also known as Amazon since a few weeks ago) has close to 1000 Anime shows and movies now for the UK users who want to rent stuff

http://www.lovefilm.com/browse/film/anime/


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes there is, but FSN is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if i understand that right. I know Zero is the prequel, 



Spoiler



but there are like 3 endings in the visual novel, and 2 of them are made into anime already.

As far as i know, F/Z has a linear story that can be the prequel to all routes.



Sakura's past 



Spoiler



can be ignored in both FSN and UBW because it's not going to impact the story in anyway, but because of how the story goes in both of them and the new F/Z, it gives viewers the impression that she has a bigger active role, which is true in the last route--Heaven's Feel.



What i just realized after typing this is that I feel Fate/Zero is a tease for the Heaven's Feel route... and a sequel for FSN is unlikely...

I'm not sure if I like or hate Type-Moon .


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 18, 2011)

They might make Heaven's Feel route to a feature length film like UBW, but as of now I don't really care much about speculation. Until they announce whether they are making HF I shall enjoy F/Z and Carnival Phantasm (Episode 8 about Saber is really good).


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 18, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Time constrain is the problem, Gundam Unicorn is suppose to end at Ep6 which is not enough to include all the emotional  drama  and stuff in the novel.
> There is simply too much to cover in an anime.
> Life is full of compromises I guess.
> 
> ...



Aaahh, Uso Evin. The most "imba" Gundam protagonist ever.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> They might make Heaven's Feel route to a feature length film like UBW, but as of now I don't really care much about speculation. Until they announce whether they are making HF I shall enjoy F/Z and Carnival Phantasm (Episode 8 about Saber is really good).



Yeah lol. I think I'm obsessed. I need to watch something less depressed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 18, 2011)

i have some very bad news --> http://www.imdb.com/news/ni18234374/

look at the cast they're thinking of using in the akira remake


----------



## djisas (Nov 20, 2011)

OMFG
C3 ep 8, i stand speechless and impressed by the sheer quality and impressiveness of this great episode...
Fear just put a hell of an impressive show that even Mio from Higurashi would just coward in fear, seriously, that girls can go from moe to Insane fearless killing machine in a heartbeat...
And i was impressed by how great some "illustrated" animation looked in the second part, brilliant!!

Bento also had a cool beach episode, good service...

And Fate zero was quite impressive this week too...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2011)

djisas said:


> And Fate zero was quite impressive this week too...



It leaves more questions than answers like USUAL, and it's supposedly to be a prequel .


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 20, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> It leaves more questions than answers like USUAL, and it's supposedly to be a prequel .



Don't worry, things will get wrapped up by the end. At this rate F/Z is going to be the anime to watch this season. I had great hopes for Guilty Crown, but it is failing story wise, I am slowly losing Shakugan no Shana III and Mirai Nikki. Of course your usual otaku stuff like Bento, C3 and Boku ga Tomodachi are good, but no match for the universal appeal of F/Z.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I had great hopes for Guilty Crown, but it is failing story wise, I am slowly losing Shakugan no Shana III and Mirai Nikki.



I can tell by the 1st EP. The characters look nice, but the way it started is pretty typical. I'm not saying it's a bad series though. I only watched the 1st ep.


----------



## djisas (Nov 21, 2011)

Shana need to build, and build, until the war starts, they lost to much time on season 2 with all the romance, but its not like they could use any of this material back then or we would have been left with a huge cliffhanger...
Fate is still building up, all while still having time for a little action every now an then...

Guilty crown looks pretty, and thats it's main appeal...
C3 is doing great, it's like watching the first season of higurashi all over again, but with better animation and a lot more action, it's been improving over the week, and fan service is delivered in the same amount of crazy, jut to keep it balanced...
Mirai nikki, it isnt all to pretty to watch, and i dont mean because of all the violence, i dunno, its a show that doesn't have much appeal and the boneless mc doesn't help either, just bang her up already and make her happy, she wont kill ya if u do that...

Last exile is feeling more and more like, you know, Last exile...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2011)

Just hit 90 on Fairy Tail... Woot!!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Just hit 90 on Fairy Tail... Woot!!



16 episodes to go (ep 106), unless you won't be able to watch until Sunday, then it would be 17 (ep 107). 


Guilty Crown is going the way of Deadman Wonderland and Ao no Exorcist, average and barely eking out a story. I've already shared my thoughts on it in MAL (the thread is locked now lol):


> I don't hate the show. It's just that I really don't like how it's going. Much like Deadman Wonderland and Ao no Exorcist. Can't really say I'm part of the "hype-backlash" though, since I never knew there was hype, and as October came I just put all of the new shows in my plan to watch, and were transferred to watching once I watched the first ep. lol
> 
> Like Deadman Wonderland because of the protagonist's similarities. I won't really call either of them a "pussy" though. More like "one of the best wielders of the Idiot Ball in all of history." I called it "The Idiot Ball Writes the Plot" for Guilty Crown's ep 5 discussion thread iirc.
> 
> Like Ao no Exorcist because of how long they were able to drag the show along for 2/3s of the way, then rush everything towards the end. Which I predict would be the (inevitable?) course of Guilty Crown.



C^3: Waiting for better subs.
Mirai Nikki: I'll try getting GotWoot's "not speed subs" version, so I won't be watching it yet.


----------



## djisas (Nov 21, 2011)

Meh, i just usually go with the quicker subs, Hadena was kinda sucky, but what really matters is the video quality, usually i can see past translation\spelling mistakes in subs so i dont loose anything...

As for fairy tail, its impressive how it improves with every new episode...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL @Ben-To. "He's using THAT like a rudder? It's THAT BIG???"


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 23, 2011)

@bento : he is not using THAT, but other thing

shana is great, i feel quite lucky not watching the second season
F/Z is awesome, its like a movie every week, actions and stuff
C3 so far so good, i almost dropped it if not because of Fear
bokutomo, i watch it just for kobato.
ikamusume, good comedy, laughter everytime
working, cant miss this one


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just read Fairy Tail ch. 261. Looks like the new Arc's about to "truly" begin, since they were mostly just "talk" recently.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm...not too keen with this. Shows some "rustiness" from me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2011)

to those watching persona 4:



Spoiler



just watched, episode 8, where they figure out the mystery killer is choosing victims based on those people appearing on TV. 
the young girl/cops daughter the main character is staying with, happens to be always channel surfing...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> to those watching persona 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Having played the game, yes the girl would be eventually kidnapped and brought inside the TV world. And one of the future members of the "team" has made a cameo already in the previous ep. He (she) isn't the next one to join them though, that would be the other girl, Rise (the one in the preview). Then that other guy (who is the younger brother of the girl who died early on) is a Social Link too in the game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is Perfect Blue a must see?


----------



## djisas (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, its a classic, and one of the good ones...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone here watched majikoi?


----------



## djisas (Dec 1, 2011)

No, it's a waste of time, if you really interested in watching crappy fanservice anime, wait for the uncensored bewbs...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 1, 2011)

well, i was going to start to watch it, but i changed my mind, 
mashiro-iro is good btw, quite the typical high school anime, but with small twist here and there


----------



## djisas (Dec 1, 2011)

You would probably do better watching Chihayafuru for ex, much higher quality, great characters, eye catching animation, no fanservice and a little romance in the air...
You watch C3?? 
Not your typical anime either, although fan service is nicely served so is a good dose of mad...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 1, 2011)

Chihayafuru...
will do after all the episodes of it are aired. 
i watch C3, its interesting, especially when fear is in berserk mode,


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 1, 2011)

AhokZYashA said:


> anyone here watched majikoi?



I'm watching because I don't have anything else to do when it's too hot to play Skyrim.


----------



## djisas (Dec 1, 2011)

Well here its to cold, the whole game is set on hard winter when here the nights are almost freezing, doesnt help much, Rage was much "hot" to play...

Of to watch Tamayura, a nice and calming anime...
Un-go a weird one and guilty crown with extra fanservice this week...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 1, 2011)

Indeed Guilty Crown has been serving quite a lot of juicy fanservice, but for gods sake give me a better story!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.toyconph.com/2011/12/6th-christmas-toy-fair-and-1st.html

Just in time as well, when I have plans to get a 1/100 MG Unicorn Gundam, a 1/72 VF-25F Messiah Alto Custom, and probably an Armored Core model kit.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for all my nendoroid preorders to arrive. 
4 nendoroids, 1 petits, 1 figma and 1 PVC..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> http://www.toyconph.com/2011/12/6th-christmas-toy-fair-and-1st.html
> 
> Just in time as well, when I have plans to get a 1/100 MG Unicorn Gundam, a 1/72 VF-25F Messiah Alto Custom, and probably an Armored Core model kit.



nerd sense.... tingling.


also, jealousy.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 2, 2011)

isn't them cute?

Here is another one, i think you can guess who this is :lol:


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 4, 2011)

What? Because of Skyrim everyone isn't watching Anime?


I just finished up Samurai Champloo again.. I feel the same as I did the first time threw... That it would of been a lot better if it was made into 13epi instead of 26... But, that didn't mean I didn't laugh a lot at the style..


Now, they announced that they are making another run at Shaman King via Manga. Shaman King Flowers

What you guys think?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 4, 2011)

F/Z was full of loli Rin this week :3


----------



## djisas (Dec 4, 2011)

I am still watching my anime, even got to watch Hoshi o Ou Kodomo makoto shinkai's new movie yesterday...
Last exile was magnificent, good action...

Haganai is getting very extreme lately, this last episode was borderline, and lots of "raw" meat and horse...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 4, 2011)

one word for the last haganai

UUNNNIIIIVVVEEEERRSSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 5, 2011)

> What? Because of Skyrim everyone isn't watching Anime?


Almost, lol
watched new eps of Ben-To, and Working!! recently 
waiting for Mirai Nikki subs.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> What? Because of Skyrim everyone isn't watching Anime?



Not really, I reduced my Skyrim playing time recently. I just got Mass Effect 2. 

That's why I have a long backlog of episodes right now. Downloading Ben-To at the moment.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to watch anime all the time, then i took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> I used to watch anime all the time, then i took an arrow in the knee.



I haven't heard that saying yet in the game.. lol..


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, in my case i usually hear em say about my personal attributes now (hands to yourself sneak thief!) Tho they still say it from time to time.

Goin back to animu, any list for upcoming winter?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about the lists, sorry. I was the only one posting then so I didn't post them LOL.



Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 6, 2011)

Nisemonogatari, Black Rock Shooter and Seed Remastered are on my watchlist. Nothing else interests me.


----------



## djisas (Dec 6, 2011)

Keep an eye on another, i heard good things about it, its should be something like a psychological horror anime or something...
Nisemonogatari is win, natsume yuujinchou keeps the good quality from first season; keep an eye on Aquarion mechtards, the original sousei aquarion was quite good, quite different from the usual "gundamnshit" they trow at us every season...
I want brs bds!!
Amagami, an innovative romance that plays trough all the heroines routes...
Zero no tsukaima rie ku tsundere loli is always win, this time with more action hopefully and maybe less harem and more true romance...

Keep an eye on Yuri Seijin, i absolutely loved the first ova, hilarious...

On the ova side of things, many bonus OVA for past anime, good ones hopefully too...
Interesting movie chart, but these will only be available in summer...

And i want to check kill me baby, from jc staff, im sure it will be good...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kyousougiga, Nisemonogatari, Black Rock Shooter, Mouretsu Pirates, Ano Natsu de Matteru, Kill Me Baby/Baby Please Kill Me, Recorder to Randoseru, Another, Gokujou/Gokujyo, Highschool DxD, Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai!, Amagami SS+, Inu x Boku SS, Rinne no Lagrange, Area no Kishi, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou <--(potential) to watch

A bit doubtful about Inu x Boku SS though. All the guys are bishounen (thus "attracting" shoujo), but weirdly the show is categorized as "shounen"...hmmm.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 6, 2011)

Danshi koukousei no nichijou is damn hilarious, I'm watching that one for sure, 

Papa no iu koto wo kikinasai is also a must watch for me, full of loli win

Brs also a must watch

Another is one that's is very interesting, I watched the PV and be surely to watch it, 

Nisemonogatari and amagami ss+ also on my watching list, 

And for the other, let's just see who get my heart on watching


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 7, 2011)

Reading Nurarihyon no Mago ch. 181 and Fairy Tail ch. 262 now while Horizon ep 10 is being downloaded...which means the scans load a bit too slowly.


----------



## djisas (Dec 7, 2011)

Low speed on teh interwebs??


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 7, 2011)

theres no problem with the speed of interwebz here.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 9, 2011)

latest haganai seems to be up, subbed yet?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 9, 2011)

Majikoi and Guilty Crown are really "in danger" of getting dropped. C³ is truly a mixed bag. It's bad sometimes, but very good other times. Like the latest ep (10), the "confrontation with a baddie" was average but the other things were quite good. Horizon is also "in danger", but I'd probably finish it since it's a short series.


----------



## djisas (Dec 9, 2011)

Horizon is a novel of epic proportions crammed into an anime season, hard to accomplish...
Guilty crown izz good, well no to bad, things seems to be improving a little, and there's Inori...
Haganai beach episode is out since yesterday, good service episode...



Spoiler


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 9, 2011)

i LOLed hard on that scene, 
that goddamn rika with her fantasies lol

mashiro-iro turns out to be much better than i expected with the 10th episode, 

i havent watch horizon, its too heavy, ill watch it all at once once its finished airing


----------



## djisas (Dec 11, 2011)

Just 2 things today:
Giselle so cute all the time...
Iskandar, lol assassin...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just watched ep 9 of Working'!!

FRIEND-ZONED LOLOLOL


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 11, 2011)

_FUS-RO DAH! _
http://www.mmcafe.com/nico.html#http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm16399875

fus-ro dah-nya!


----------



## djisas (Dec 11, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> _FUS-RO DAH! _
> http://www.mmcafe.com/nico.html#http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm16399875
> 
> fus-ro dah-nya!



lol...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, read the Nurarihyon no Mago 182 and Fairy Tail 263...it's 1AM and my only back-log now is Ben-To.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I'm  going to finally watch Black Rock Shooter


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 11, 2011)

BRS OVA 
i dont quite understand what its all about


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> F/Z was full of loli Rin this week :3


And this week, behold the path of a true King, Iskander the King of Conquerors, the man worth of being called the Great 
Aionian Hetairoi!!!!


----------



## razaron (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't watched anime in a while (again...) so I've recently been playing catchup. Gintama is as awesome as ever. Fate/Zero is brilliant, something good came out of Fate/Stay Nights (the series) undeserved fanboyism. Ben-to has fairly good animation, I've noticed good animation is becoming more common (thankfully). HunterXHunter is quite good, despite the nerfed violence, and the animation ought to produce good fight scenes. Also, the comedies are doing good.


----------



## djisas (Dec 15, 2011)

You should check shana 3, (if you watched 1 and 2 that is...), Things are starting to heat (literally) and all hell will break loose (again literally...)...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 15, 2011)

shana 3 is great so far, 
and mashiro-iro is unexpectedly routed to miu-senpai,


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2011)

shanas good, fate/zero is being awesome as hell.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm going to wait for Fate to end... I'm still saying to myself I'll watch BRS and still haven't... lol


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm downloading a bunch now so I'll have a huge backlog over the weekend. Currently downloading Guilty Crown.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm going to wait for Fate to end... I'm still saying to myself I'll watch BRS and still haven't... lol



WATCH IT! The anime is supposed to be comming out soon. does anyone have info?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> WATCH IT! The anime is supposed to be comming out soon. does anyone have info?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2476997&postcount=9162




Oh, and I'm going to the Christmas Toy Fair tomorrow. I better be able to buy the goodies I wanted.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2476997&postcount=9162
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pick me up a haruhi model or something



Fourstaff said:


> Nisemonogatari, Black Rock Shooter and Seed Remastered are on my watchlist. Nothing else interests me.



me too im looking for Nisemonogatari, Black Rock Shooter and K-on Movie. I need to finish Shana then ill look into this 3 thing. almost too much to keep up with.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2011)

so help me god if they have any FLCL merchandise that isnt plush toys, you better take me some photos


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures for Day Zero (meaning Thursday night and before it opened at 10AM this Friday).

Apparently there would be a Cosplay Catwalk Show tomorrow too.

There are auctions for various collectibles for all three days, and all proceeds would go to the Philippine Children's Hospital.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Here are some pictures for Day Zero (meaning Thursday night and before it opened at 10AM this Friday).
> 
> Apparently there would be a Cosplay Catwalk Show tomorrow too.
> 
> There are auctions for various collectibles for all three days, and all proceeds would go to the Philippine Children's Hospital.



pick me up stuff!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> pick me up stuff!



LOL My budget are already allotted to a 1/100 MG Unicorn Gundam, a 1/72 VF-25F Messiah Alto Custom, and an Armored Core kit (most likely a Helios Victoria). The remaining would be for paint and the tools I need. I would handpaint, not spraypaint. Or maybe I won't paint at all.


----------



## djisas (Dec 16, 2011)

To guys watching guilty crown: How bad can an mc be??


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2011)

djisas said:


> To guys watching guilty crown: How bad can an mc be??



I'm only "watching" it now just to reach half-way through. I don't really know what's happening anymore with the show. LOL

I'd probably drop it now though. Or maybe still stick to "watching" it until the 11th ep.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## AhokZYashA (Dec 16, 2011)

I just listened to this song, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i67ZXLPeg9s

I cried again


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


>



Made me a VERY HAPPY man


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2011)

im not really into this Anime thing at all, but when i was a kid i watched SilverFang, i hope that qualifies lol

and was going throgh these stands with dvd's in the supermarket, and i found a dvd with silver, si i naturally had to get it

and now i want to collect the whole series, the one i got has ep9-12 on it.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 17, 2011)

Just watched "Working !!" episode 12 and it had on of the best openings ever.....lol. (not the anime OP with song)


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 25, 2011)

A lot of shows are now concluding. My watching list is now reduced by a third because of that. lol


----------



## djisas (Dec 25, 2011)

Speaking of working, last episode fucking win!!

Bento last was great, good action and even a little romance...

Fate zero also over until april, to much talk and little action, also cliffhanger...


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 26, 2011)

Matsumoto Maya ftw! , got "dumped" lol
Have yet to watch Ben-To final


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2011)

like .Hack games?

I know I did


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 27, 2011)

djisas said:


> Speaking of working, last episode fucking win!!
> 
> Bento last was great, good action and even a little romance...
> 
> Fate zero also over until april, to much talk and little action, also cliffhanger...



The one with where Taneshima wants to quit ?  if so yeah that was hilarious. xD


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im not really into this Anime thing at all, but when i was a kid i watched SilverFang, i hope that qualifies lol
> 
> and was going throgh these stands with dvd's in the supermarket, and i found a dvd with silver, si i naturally had to get it
> 
> and now i want to collect the whole series, the one i got has ep9-12 on it.



You know I wasnt either. Infact I think I stated before someware that I used to make fun of and laugh at people that did. But to my surprise alot of the anime I like anyway is less child friendly and more adult/serious tone. Stuff kids wouldnt even understand. Great stories to be had honestly.


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2011)

Anime conquers all, seriously, there's no way to resist...


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 27, 2011)

All your base are belong to us


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Y U NO watch more anime (FIH) The Don?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2011)

Finally... at 107 in Fairy Tail.. Woot, woot!


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 27, 2011)

lol you're finally catching up


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2011)

who;s the best group to get fairy tale from? thinking of watching it (HD/MKV, ofc)


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> who;s the best group to get fairy tale from? thinking of watching it (HD/MKV, ofc)



Well, there's Horrible Subs. 

For 720p Kyuubi has them as mp4's, Tsuki sticks with mkv's, but they are both understandably slower to release. The only substantial difference between the HS version and Kyuubi is the file format and karaoke, with Tsuki only the karaoke is added (since they are both mkv).


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2011)

Horrible subs, every early Saturday you get you FT fix with good quality, absolutely no complains about quality...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm with everyone else.. I've grabbed Horrible subs on all mine except maybe 3 and they SUCKED... 

I got up to 111 now and I think I'm going to watch the few right now.. 


It does get better and better every episode.. makes me want to try and get caught up with One Piece.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2011)

watching Hoshi o Ou Kodmo, good anime movie.


infinite stratos is next, while i wait on fairy tale.


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> watching Hoshi o Ou Kodmo, good anime movie.
> 
> 
> infinite stratos is next, while i wait on fairy tale.



It was a good movie, very ghibliesque, great animation, but the story and character's seemed lacking...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't wait for 112 of fairy Tail to come out! Man that's some crazy stuff.. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Can't wait for 112 of fairy Tail to come out! Man that's some crazy stuff.. lol



It'll just get even more crazierest even.


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2011)

And the pv for this week episode was even crazier, i just saw a big boom and dont even know who did it and some batshit strong enemy popped up, like the other's weren't strong enough... 
No big spoilers just a teaser...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm just wondering where the hell is gildrats... lol


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't wait for the new arc to "really" start too. Technically it already started but they're still all talking (in the manga).


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm just wondering where the hell is gildarts... lol



The damn idiot went home last time i checked, his strenght would have been of utmost value in the current war...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2011)

djisas said:


> The damn idiot went home last time i checked, his strenght would have been of utmost value in the current war...



Yeah... I though he did.. That one minded bas.... lol..


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah... I though he did.. That one minded bas.... lol..





Spoiler: RE: Gildarts



He will be back, as well as the two guys who follow Laxus.





Spoiler: This is a big one!



Oh and Laxus would be in the island too. LOL


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Spoiler: RE: Gildarts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that you mention that, 


Spoiler



Laxus felt the old man going down and on the last episode Gildarts was mentioned, i even thought he would show up...
Grimoir Hearth will be in all sorts of trouble for defying FT
The gravity defying dude would be a good opponent for Gildarts


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah...


Spoiler



Gildarts would fight Bluenote (that guy), while Freed and Bixlow would fight Rustyrose (the other guy).


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, I also wondered where the other two where... 



Spoiler



Don't they have a "link" with Laxus

If they stayed around, and gildrats... FT wouldn't be in the bind that they are at... Also want to know how Cana will set seeing her "father" again...


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I think Freed is a perfect match for the glasses idiot, he makes his own rules



Got new trailers for the season:
Nisemonogatari's new pv, now with echi over 3000 NSFW http://youtu.be/q1nNRCg-5is

And BRS awesome looking trailer too SFW http://youtu.be/gfuKl2GaRQc BRS (the character) looks badass


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, I think the same way as you Dj on the match up...


I wathed BRS a week ago.. I gotta say, it was a good OVA.. I really liked it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I think the same way as you Dj on the match up...
> 
> 
> I wathed BRS a week ago.. I gotta say, it was a good OVA.. I really liked it.



i thought it was fantastic did you know their making an anime of it now?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i thought it was fantastic did you know their making an anime of it now?



Yeah. I can't wait to see it. It's one of those OVA's that really get you brought into the experiance of the people...


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i thought it was fantastic did you know their making an anime of it now?



I posted the tv pv above, check it out on youtube...

Also this:
The BRS Limited Edition, beside the BD, it comes with a 312 page storyboard + 36 page color graphic booklet and the 2 Nendoroid all neatly packed in a great looking case with an extra full cover in clear plastic with some graphic to complement the BRS character images...


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2011)

djisas said:


> I posted the tv pv above, check it out on youtube...
> 
> Also this:
> The BRS Limited Edition, beside the BD, it comes with a 312 page storyboard + 36 page color graphic booklet and the 2 Nendoroid all neatly packed in a great looking case with an extra full cover in clear plastic with some graphic to complement the BRS character images...
> ...



If they dare to make something like this on a double bd (8 episode) for the tv, i might loose my head if costs less than 60€...


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 29, 2011)

Fus- ro- daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~~aaaaaaah!!!


----------



## djisas (Dec 29, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> Fus- ro- daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~~aaaaaaah!!!



The dragon born should learn a thing or two if he watched anime...

Edit: 3rd new BRS trailer http://www.noitamina-brs.jp/
This seriously wicked, and thinking it will only air on februray, after some shit about romans and onsen airs on NOITAMINA


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww man... It seems that even though I got up to epi 111 of Fairy tail.. They have to take a 1 week break..


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 2, 2012)

djisas said:


> I posted the tv pv above, check it out on youtube...
> 
> Also this:
> The BRS Limited Edition, beside the BD, it comes with a 312 page storyboard + 36 page color graphic booklet and the 2 Nendoroid all neatly packed in a great looking case with an extra full cover in clear plastic with some graphic to complement the BRS character images...
> ...



i want it.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Still no 720p for the new shows...and three have aired already.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 3, 2012)

Nisemonogatari is my target so far, any other recommended ones? Is Mirai Nikki going to continue up to 20+ episodes?

Also manage to find an ancient flatbed scanner, might as well try to doodle stuff once again D:


Spoiler


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mirai Nikki is currently at 12/26.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 3, 2012)

it looks liek they gonna continue it to the end eh >8D

No more nichijou eh? sad, i enjoyed the series lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2012)

finished code geass today it was good. I didnt expect the ending.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 3, 2012)

djisas said:


> I posted the tv pv above, check it out on youtube...
> 
> Also this:
> The BRS Limited Edition, beside the BD, it comes with a 312 page storyboard + 36 page color graphic booklet and the 2 Nendoroid all neatly packed in a great looking case with an extra full cover in clear plastic with some graphic to complement the BRS character images...
> ...



i nearly bought that one, 
it was on sale for 35USD few months ago, and now i cant find it anywhere


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Nisemonogatari is my target so far, any other recommended ones? Is Mirai Nikki going to continue up to 20+ episodes?
> 
> BRS everyone want to watch that, check the trailers on youtube...
> There's "Another", closest thing to Mirai Nikki, or even better as an horror anime...
> ...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

djisas said:


> And on a side note, two weeks of almost nothing to watch, im starting to feel deprived, and i decided not bother playing skyrim again, it freezes the already cold air and its boring like hell, besides a number of glitches and quest bugs, seriously who was the idiot that said it was the best game of the year??



LOL yeah, that's why I finally reached ep 12 of Gundam AGE earlier. I stopped at ep 4 last month.


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a shit ton of stuff to watch, but dont really feel like, i have half of souten kuro (or something) that is finally complete after like 2 years, i have sengoku basara movie, and other anime series...
I did watch the requiem for phantom picture drama yesterday, it just randomly popped up on nyaa and i picked it up, it was really nice to watch it...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2012)

I still haven't watched UN-GO and Dantalian no Shoka though. As well as Mardock Scramble: The First Compression.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2012)

djisas said:


> ViperXTR said:
> 
> 
> > Nisemonogatari is my target so far, any other recommended ones? Is Mirai Nikki going to continue up to 20+ episodes?
> ...


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2012)

You mean the brs one??
Try amazon.jp, it comes with english subs already...
Found this :http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XJA43S/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.co.jp/ブラック★ロックシュー...PC/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1325617157&sr=8-31

Im sure these where limited edition and are out of print, so you have to deal with increased price


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 3, 2012)

its damn expensive nowadays for that package.
but its quite worth it as you get so many thnigs, and topped with a nice case


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Katawa Shoujo, a free visual novel, has now been completed and released.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 5, 2012)

Enjoying Marchen and One Piece right now


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Enjoying Marchen and One Piece right now



I used to watch Marchen, but then...
The joke is starting to get old now...

But yeah, i used to watch it and enjoy, up to 90's ep, but subs where like 1 ep every month or sometimes more, so i ended up dropping it near the end...

Edit: Anyone checked sengoku basara: The Last Party??
The movie was just epic, over the top but epic and action packed, and the ending, lol, COOL

Check the ending, no spoilers: http://youtu.be/XpeNflszyp8


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 6, 2012)

So i heard Amagami SS+ is out '__'


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 6, 2012)

Still not subbed though. The first ones from the new shows seems to be Recorder to Randoseru and Kill Me Baby.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 6, 2012)

its subbed now
amagami ss+


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2012)

djisas said:


> I used to watch Marchen, but then...
> The joke is starting to get old now...
> 
> But yeah, i used to watch it and enjoy, up to 90's ep, but subs where like 1 ep every month or sometimes more, so i ended up dropping it near the end...
> ...



I'll have to watch SB: the last party. I know it's going to be good!


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 6, 2012)

Persona 4: lol yeah, in Nanako's POV what the main character did all throughout the summer is very weird indeed. It wasn't really shown in the episode (since it is Nanako's POV), but it's when the main character can do several part-time jobs.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 6, 2012)

Im looking really forward to Nisemonogatari....any news on release ?


----------



## djisas (Jan 6, 2012)

scoutingwraith said:


> Im looking really forward to Nisemonogatari....any news on release ?



ETA 16h 46m 

http://www.mahou.org/Showtime/

By the way, anyone looking forward to Zero no Tsukaima F Eta in 1h 16m

Also nisemonogatri confirmed to be simulcated by crunchy, expect subs from animeultima and horrible subs within hours, better groups should take half a day at least...


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 6, 2012)

djisas said:


> ETA 16h 46m
> 
> http://www.mahou.org/Showtime/
> 
> ...



Hopefully the Zero no Tsukaima F is not as bad as the 3rd season. (I really did not like it) 1st and 2nd were good.


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

Baby, Please Kill Me!
Random anime fun, it was fun...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 7, 2012)

doodling some karen ararararagi


Spoiler












that reminds me, is that supposed to air today?


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> doodling some karen ararararagi
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice...
Nisemonogatari starts is 2h 22
Edit: Great FT episode, there is never a dull moment...
And the pv promises even more flair, but everyone who read a bit of manga or spoilers, will know what their up for...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

nice doodle there viper!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2012)

High School DxD is animated porn


----------



## Frizz (Jan 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> High School DxD is animated porn


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

High School DxD is kinda awesome in many ways lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 7, 2012)

I gotta wait til tomorrow to watch FT...


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

"We'd steal peoples gates or manholes and sell them for money"
Now that's a career.

EDIT:
Which one should I watch?


Spoiler


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

Nisemonogatari out no more than 1m ago, horriblesubs first in...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

@razaron :  wow you have so many collections


@dj : getting it now


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

You mentioning the word "collection" made me remember that I haven't seen the second series of Gunslinger Lolis. Thank you.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

and how do you make such long list?


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

Print screen and Paint.net...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

ah, thanks for the info, 
gonna make my list


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

razaron said:


> "We'd steal peoples gates or manholes and sell them for money"
> Now that's a career.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Start from the top...
Watch some ovas which are quicker, i have watched most of that list and its very good...

I would recomend watching aria and read the manga at the same time, it's a great experience...

To Razaron, while gunslinger 2 is good overall, its unfortunate that the girl have dumbified, first season was better, but dont miss it just because of that


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

gunslinger girls?


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> gunslinger girls?


Hitlolis. They're like hitmen but moe.


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

First season isnt moe, second, maybe...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

anything to watch here?


Spoiler


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

You haven't seen any of them?



djisas said:


> First season isnt moe, second, maybe...


Depends on your personality...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

I've seen some of those, 
but not all,

any recommendations?


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

Arakawa, Azumanga, Baccano, Baka, Bakemonogatari.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

i have watched the latter 2

as for the former first, will watch it soon


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 7, 2012)

The new anime have to wait. I've only watched the continuing shows like SKET Dance, Persona 4 and Fairy Tail.


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> anything to watch here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You dont make my life easy...

Skip Infinite stratos unless you are mechatard, you can skip midori no hibi its nice but there's a lot better things to watch; A Forbidden Time if it's the hentai skip, if its the kodomo no jiken loli anime, well it might be interesting, and a cocktease; skip angel tails, not worth your time, anohana meh, overrated animu; asu no yoichi skip, B gata cocktease (last episode delivers); dunno what bb2 is, skip dogs days, seriously anime is shit; skip hidan no aria, major disapoint; never watched inuyasha, might be good but to much stuff to pick up; Itsu ten, skip, shit anime; Kaichou maid meh; kampfer cocktease not to great, skip; Kimi ni todoke, do yourself a favor and skip it, two seasons beating around the bush to much drama and boredom; Koe Oshigoto major cocktease; ladies butlers (dies of blood loss); Mayoi neko is skipable; i would skip any and all gundamn, im a hatter after all; moshidora meh, didnt watch; nyan koi is skipable; onichan no koto cocktease doesnt deliver, akward character design skipable; oreimo overated; Ore tachi tsubasa major cocktease but not to good besides fan service; REC is interesting and not to big; Skip ryo ku bu unless you cant miss the lolis and like basket; seitokai ichizon, meh; shugo chara was a nice shoujo anime i watched completely and about the only character i like voiced by kanae ito, leave for later if you must; Trouble Chocolate, i have no idea old shit low rated; skip hinako huge cocktease, but maybe you get to move that ass a little...

Anything not mentioned is good to go...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

pretty much all the anime you mention above is skipped by me, 
except for IS, midori, and some of the overrated anime,.

some of the rest are watched, but some aren't

thanks dj for the heads up


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> pretty much all the anime you mention above is skipped by me,
> except for IS, midori, and some of the overrated anime,.
> 
> some of the rest are watched, but some aren't
> ...



Dont skip ladies butlers, by all means watch it and the picture dramas, im sure you will like, REC could be nice to watch too, and you can check kodomo no jikan if you start craving for loli goodies (enough to make ishikawa blush)...
I do remember Trouble chocolate, i may or may not have watched more than a couple episode, but a quick look on the interwebs reminds me of it, still not worth it...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

i watched REC, its quite nice, 
i'll make sure to watch kodomo no jikan, 

ladies butlers is on my list now 

currently I'm watching Aria the Natural, 
its a very" nice and relaxing anime, with a very nice soundtracks


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll watch Gunslinger Lolis tomorrow (replacing dvd-rips with bd ones).
Now for Samurai Gun.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

Gunslinger Lolis youre talking about is the Gunslinger Girls right?


----------



## razaron (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

will watch it soon
thanks


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2012)

Madoka, KnK, Yakitate Japan


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

watched madoka and yakitate, 
but have no interests on KnK

but will try on that


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> watched madoka and yakitate,
> but have no interests on KnK
> 
> but will try on that



If you like Fate/Zero and the slightly slow paced anime, then KnK is perfect for you. If you like fast entertainments, well, this is not for you.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

i love fate zero, 

okay, i will try to watch it


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

Did you watch aria the animation before??
It is Aria is a fantastic anime, the third season origination is even better, dont miss aria natural ep 6.5, i can get it for you if you need, its very short but very good and after aria the natural there's the ova that connects to the third season...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

yep, watched the animation before, 
and i have all the complete aria anime, 
including the OVA's and the extras.

its on the extras folder, its only 5 minutes right?


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> yep, watched the animation before,
> and i have all the complete aria anime,
> including the OVA's and the extras.
> 
> its on the extras folder, its only 5 minutes right?



I watched as 6.5, but some even say its ep zero, not sure, no major importance, just 5m of peace of mind...

Did i ever mentioned i love Akari's voice??


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 7, 2012)

i love that "hazukashin serifu kinshi" thing
and then Akari just goes "eeeehh..."

that is so full of win


oh, and i also like Athena's laugh


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

I almost feel tempted to watch everything again, for the 3rd time...
I would love to own the manga, but its not entirely published and probably never will...
But i will BUY amanchu when someone decides it's worth publishing, the french's already published 3 volumes, but my french isnt exactly fluent to read manga...

Also make sure you read Aria's prequel manga Aqua


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2012)

Nisemonogatari is quite good, as expected


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Nisemonogatari is quite good, as expected



u will burn in hell if its not

k i go watch it now


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> u will burn in hell if its not
> 
> k i go watch it now



It depends on whether you appreciate tsundere girls and lolicons


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2012)

Great episode, great dialog good animation and artistic sense, although sometimes it fells they are just being lazy and saving money by not animating some scenes, since they are just dialog heavy scenes, its ok...
Sexy levels are up two fold from bakemonogatari, and araragi as gotten bolder with his loli, seriously, Hachikuji for loli of the year, fantastic interaction and lol, she can put a fight too...

Edit: Very good shana episode, there's not even time for op's and ed's on this anime anymore it seems just action for all 24m...

New anime:Senki Zesshou Symphogear
Hard to read right??
But fucking great stuff
This:


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2012)

djisas said:


> Great episode, great dialog good animation and artistic sense, although sometimes it fells they are just being lazy and saving money by not animating some scenes, since they are just dialog heavy scenes, its ok...
> Sexy levels are up two fold from bakemonogatari, and araragi as gotten bolder with his loli, seriously, Hachikuji for loli of the year, fantastic interaction and lol, she can put a fight too...



You can definitely feel that they cheap out a bit there, but then its still really good, especially the voice acting and the way the story flows.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> You can definitely feel that *they cheap out a bit there*, but then its still really good, especially the voice acting and the way the story flows.



They don't want a repeat of Bakemonogatari. 



Symphogear looks set to surprise, but Mouretsu Pirates caught me off-guard too, and has greater potential (because it would take longer). The first few eps would determine what path the two would take.


----------



## djisas (Jan 8, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> They don't want a repeat of Bakemonogatari.
> 
> 
> 
> Symphogear looks set to surprise, but Mouretsu Pirates caught me off-guard too, and has greater potential (because it would take longer). The first few eps would determine what path the two would take.



Shaft has made craploads of money just by selling Bakemonogatari and madoka, and to some extent on their "smaller" production, this way, they can "waste" shitton of money on Nise and know they WILL get it back ten fold, and after they make another crapload of money, they can work on the promised prequel to the franchise...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 8, 2012)

i think nisemono is kinda okay. 
not as good as bakemono,


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 8, 2012)

I just watched Symphogear, 
that is some awesome stuff, 
definitely following it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2012)

Watched Fairy Tail.. Woot.. You're right dj... it just gets better and better.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 9, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> i think nisemono is kinda okay.
> not as good as bakemono,



i watched 1st ep of baka.. didn't like it, but then i like nise...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 9, 2012)

judging the series by the first episode?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 9, 2012)

seriouzly 

i said i didnt like it

i did not say the anime is bad 

chill


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 9, 2012)

hehe no prob, i tend to watch 2 or 3 eps of the series before i decide if i continue it or not. 
(wishes for more Nichijou D: )


----------



## djisas (Jan 9, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> hehe no prob, i tend to watch 2 or 3 eps of the series before i decide if i continue it or not.
> (wishes for more Nichijou D: )



Nichijou is nice and all, but bring me them baka test eps!!
Moar Yuri Yuri (second season confirmed)
Moar A-channel 
And moar softenni (nosebleed)

Also carnival phantasm ex (or something) 9, wacky racers, lol...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 9, 2012)

Carnival Phantasm 9 is good :3


----------



## djisas (Jan 9, 2012)

Another
Brilliant!!
Fantastic animation, courtesy of P.A.Works, the music is also very good, although im not sure about the op, and the ed will make me fall asleep after watching an horror anime (ironic), they also did a great work with ambient sounds and background noises, like the sound of the rain falling or the sound of thunder, accompanied with perfect ambiance music, it changes the mood of the scenes accordingly...

In the first episode there isnt much story yet, the characters and setting are introduce along with the mysterious girl Mei and hints about what happened in the past are given, just to keep us speculating...

Side note: Hope they dont ruin the mc, the voice is already bad enough..


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 9, 2012)

djisas said:


> Nichijou is nice and all, but bring me them baka test eps!!
> Moar Yuri Yuri (second season confirmed)
> Moar A-channel
> And moar softenni (nosebleed)
> ...



Nice....
the 1st Yuri Yuri was quite enjoyable to watch for the comedy.

I also liked Nisemonogatari as well.....but lets see what they will do with the rest of the episodes. So far so good

Watched Zero No Tsukaima F and lets just say i was not surprised at all on what to expect. Maybe the sudden plot twist (in a way) from the 1st episode. 

Also watched Amagami SS+ and it is the same way of story telling as it was in the 1st season as well. If you liked the previous one then you will like this one as well. (though i still dont know how will they manage the next episodes and heroines)


----------



## djisas (Jan 9, 2012)

At least every heroin is quite hot, although mc is a little derp...
On ss+ though...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2012)

djisas said:


> Another
> Brilliant!!
> Fantastic animation, courtesy of P.A.Works, the music is also very good, although im not sure about the op, and the ed will make me fall asleep after watching an horror anime (ironic), they also did a great work with ambient sounds and background noises, like the sound of the rain falling or the sound of thunder, accompanied with perfect ambiance music, it changes the mood of the scenes accordingly...
> 
> ...



What anime was that?


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2012)

"Another" 
suspense, mystery horror anime...
Character designs by Noizi Ito by the way (haruhi and stuff)

Edit: I just watched the new aquarion anime, 2 ep special, quite good, still retains the original's feel, even the music is the same, i saw Gabriela Robin in the credits, so Yoko Kano is certainly behind the music...
If only MC voice wasn't gay...
Whats up with new anime and their gay MC's, "Another" is another one and amagami's mc is gay too...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 10, 2012)

High School DxD, hmm, will watch 2nd ep before i decide to follow this or drop it. Will watch mirai nikki 13 later. Will try that Another as well. Any good laugh trip anime this season?  (loved nichijou, yondemasuyo azazel san, arakawa under the bridge) How about that "Kill me Baby" (wtf is with the title)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2012)

djisas said:


> "Another"
> suspense, mystery horror anime...
> Character designs by Noizi Ito by the way (haruhi and stuff)
> 
> ...



Hmmm have to think about "Another"...


As for Aquarion.. It's all ways been on my list of anime to watch.. Guess I might after my rewatch of FMA:Brotherhood...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 10, 2012)

kill me baby is okay, 
not as funny as nichijou or baka test..

I still have to watch another, probably later I'll watch it, 
ZnTF is on my waiting list, SS+ is on waiting list also, 

i like bakemono, but nisemono is not as good as bakemono.
but nisemono wins for more loli action lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 10, 2012)

With Rinne no Lagrange the MC is a girl so she isn't like the typical male, weak MC 

I'm getting Ano Natsu de Matteru and Another right now.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 10, 2012)

what is MC?
is it the narrator?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 10, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> what is MC?
> is it the narrator?



MC: Main Character.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 10, 2012)

lol i didn't know that


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 10, 2012)

hmm, baka no test, i have yet to watch this series, might as well give it a spin. I remember Mitsudomoe as well, and i thought it was pretty funny, sad that it ended at 8 eps in the 2nd season


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2012)

Beside Nisemonogatari, only decent comedy is probably kill me baby...
Maybe Ano natsu de matteru, being from J.C. Staff and all, i think... 
There are some unpaired stuff too, when i have my "ongoing" list complete, i will see what comedies we have...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like Another have great potential. Hopefully this plot revolves around the "F**K THIS S**T" feel from the MC and he'll just （╯°□°）╯︵ ʇıɥs, ʇıɥs ︵╰(°□°)╯︵ ʇıɥs and (╯°O°）╯FUS RO DAH! ==== ʇıɥs out of things.


First few scenes of Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou and already big LOLs to be had.

"It's a Square Enix and Sunrise collab, so I guess sword-wielding guys and magician girl v. mobile suits are appropriate for the show."


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Looks like Another have great potential. Hopefully this plot revolves around the "F**K THIS S**T" feel from the MC and he'll just （╯°□°）╯︵ ʇıɥs, ʇıɥs ︵╰(°□°)╯︵ ʇıɥs and (╯°O°）╯FUS RO DAH! ==== ʇıɥs out of things.
> 
> 
> First few scenes of Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou and already big LOLs to be had.
> ...



I was gonna skip "cute guys doing cute things", but then i saw this http://kurogane.animeblogger.net/2012/01/10/danshiko-01/#more-6808
And downloaded in 3m out MU...

Now getting Papa no Iukoto, i previewed the entire manga (whats available anyway...) and it looks interesting, it is indeed a lot of ecchi, but there's more to it than that, its about a young boy trying to earnestly raise his sisters after their parents go missing...

Download finished, now moving to Chihaya, all from MU while i wrote this post...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 10, 2012)

Ano Natsu de Matteru ~ Onegai Sensei? D:


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Ano Natsu de Matteru ~ Onegai Sensei? D:



So i heard, and that's a good thing with today's quality...

Edit: So i watched

Onegai sensei 2
Great!!
Even music is the same, even the character's feel the same and im satisfied with all the V.A.'s unlike most other anime these days...

A romance that is above average and better than most harem out there...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 11, 2012)

papakiki
its loli overload..
i can barely contains it all..

danshi kokosen no nichijou (dunno if i write it right)
much better comedy than kill me baby and nichijou.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

much better than nichijou eh, will have to look at that


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> papakiki
> its loli overload..
> i can barely contains it all..
> 
> ...



I love it, not sure my body can take it...

There's no way 10 years are this sexy...

But Raika's fine too, for an oba-san, lol...
Even sis is hot...

And i appreciate that the guys on this anime sound like guys, and our MC shows to have good taste in "matters"...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 11, 2012)

Raika is fine,
but i LOVE those 3 kids,
I surely wants them in my apartment, as I'm situated just as segawa yuuta
first year of college and living alone


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> I LOVE those 3 kids,
> I surely wants them in my apartment, as I'm situated just as segawa yuuta
> first year of college and living alone



Says the guy thats says "When a Pettanko hugs you, she's holding you closer to her heart"


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 11, 2012)

I have another quote though..

but its a big secret lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

had a glimpse of that papakiki,mebbe ill try to watch it later


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 11, 2012)

http://myanimelist.net/people/14441/Uesaka_Sumire/

"Nice..."


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2012)

when did crunchyroll sell out?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 11, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> when did crunchyroll sell out?



What?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

is this about crunchyroll having a subscription fee? because years ago, everything was free to watch or sumthin like that?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> is this about crunchyroll having a subscription fee? because years ago, everything was free to watch or sumthin like that?



yes and didnt he do subs for awhile?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

i don't remember hehe, that was a long time ago and i stopped visiting that site since then. Tho there are times that i still receive some email from shinji(?) informing about this and that


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2012)

crunchy lets you get stuff on time if its paid, or a week or two late for free. i thought thats how it always went?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 11, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> i don't remember hehe, that was a long time ago and i stopped visiting that site since then.



It's not like we need Crunchyroll anyway. Well except for Horriblesubs and AnimeUltima to rip from them. 


Well, there are even more simulcasts now for Crunchyroll, so they had to get money somewhere I guess...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

if i remember correctly, back then there were no simulast in crunchyroll, it was just like any other anime/jdrama/kdrama streaming site.

@entropy13: Y u no visit tpc animu thread anymore? D:


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 11, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> if i remember correctly, back then there were no simulast in crunchyroll, it was just like any other anime/jdrama/kdrama streaming site.
> 
> @entropy13: Y u no visit tpc animu thread anymore? D:



The forums sucks. Supposedly an anti-spam feature so that spambots won't be able to post if they have multiple tabs open of TPC links, yet still fails miserably. And hampers legitimate users in the forums to boot. Besides the need to always copy-paste, the site still loads too slowly. Very slowly.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

@entropy13: haha indeed, i actually find myself doing copy paste even in this site lol.
few years back, there was also this Filipino site for animu discussion, tried to join in (was invited somewhere) but the level of otaku-ness is way too extreme for me, discussing naruto/bleach/one-piece all day long and comparing their lives and likeness to them and even deeper (i like to watch and draw anime stuff but wtf), can't really describe it with words lol and i even found some super emo people there.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was a regular of a forum that started as such, ichiraku.org (around 2006). But the forum was eventually "expanded" and it became more like an "online community." It ended abruptly in 2010 though (the admin/site owner announced he would be stopping the payment for hosting). Most of us are in college now, others are working now. We had a reunion last Saturday (Pizza Day and Bowling Day combined - we had these two annually before as separate events) , we discussed current anime, drawing, DDR, GF, DM, someone brought his Nendoroid-like figures (forgot what they were called, but they were made by Banpresto) etc.

And there are plans of an outing this summer.


I have no such problems with posting in TPU however. TBH I'm quite comfortable with vBulletin forums because that's usually the forum system used by the forums I am a regular of. Although the first one is actually the website of Phoenix Rising, a clan for Kings of Chaos. 2003 iirc. lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 11, 2012)

^i think i remember that site, and i think i was even posting there (tho the site i mentioned was different)


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> when did crunchyroll sell out?





entropy13 said:


> http://myanimelist.net/people/14441/Uesaka_Sumire/
> 
> "Nice..."



I see what u did there...

If u guys want a nice animu forum, i can always point to my very own (not exactly mine, but im head admin and main content provider, its almost mine...)


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL I just read the manga for Another. I got to chapter 10, which is the latest translated chapter.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 12, 2012)

deviantart and deviantart chatroom is where i usually go for some other animu talk, tho its been "dead"/not as active now :\


Spoiler












watched that papakiki...
sob-sob-sob
sob-sob-sob

'__'

not really interested much with the brats '__' but ill try to watch it anyway...

Will also try continue watching some more Amagami SS+


Spoiler










That reminds me, no 2nd season of HSOTD?


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> deviantart and deviantart chatroom is where i usually go for some other animu talk, tho its been "dead"/not as active now :\
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You obviously fail to see their charm we the lovers of cute things do, we are not lolicon, we just love small and cute things, thats all...

Anyone watches Chihayafuru??
Ep 14 was great...

OH ma Gaud!!
I just watched daily life of high school boys, and some bad bug must have hit me...
I thought this would be another cute boys doing cute things sort of thing, instead its stupid boys doing stupid things...
By the last spot when Tadatsuki or whatever his name enters the scene and throws the punch line (literally), tears and droll as i rolled on the floor laughing my ass off...
This is so good!!


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 12, 2012)

each to their own?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 13, 2012)

watched Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, ill look forward to the succeeding eps 
(lol at the regurgitating part)


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 13, 2012)

Internet is soooo f**king slow. I still haven't finished downloading the first Inu X Boku SS ep. And obviously I can't start on Amagami SS+'s 2nd ep yet.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 13, 2012)

ah yes SS+, saw some raws this morning, subbed already?


----------



## djisas (Jan 13, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Internet is soooo f**king slow. I still haven't finished downloading the first Inu X Boku SS ep. And obviously I can't start on Amagami SS+'s 2nd ep yet.



What are you using??
Torrent or ddl, you should animesenshi and their megaupload links, its bloody fast for me...



ViperXTR said:


> ah yes SS+, saw some raws this morning, subbed already?



Ep is subbed...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 13, 2012)

djisas said:


> What are you using??
> Torrent or ddl, you should animesenshi and their megaupload links, its bloody fast for me...



No difference between the two. They would both reach around 20KB/s max.

When the internet is "good" though, torrent speeds (at least 50KB/s) outstrips direct downloads (50KB/s max).


I've watched the 2nd Amagami SS+ ep now. It's 2 eps per girl since it's a different girl in the next ep (Rihoko).


----------



## djisas (Jan 13, 2012)

You seriously need a new isp...
Thats like isdn speed's or something, in this day and age of fiber...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 13, 2012)

our country isn't exactly the place to have "decent" net connection hehe, im also having issues now, cant even connect to Steam


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 13, 2012)

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=8557

This will be interesting =)


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well speeds improved so I was able to watch the 2nd eps of several shows (as well as Fairy Tail's 113th ep). Right now I'm getting True Tears, and rewatching them. Considering the barely enough number of seeds, this is actually taking quite a while. 5th ep in 3 days? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2012)

Epi 113 of Fairy? I only see up to 112... since last week was their off week...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 14, 2012)

Then you're looking at the wrong place CS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Then you're looking at the wrong place CS.



For some reason I thought the last one I saw was 111... it looks to be the last one I saw was 112... lol... Man, my mind isn't work right... watching 113 now.


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Well speeds improved so I was able to watch the 2nd eps of several shows (as well as Fairy Tail's 113th ep). Right now I'm getting True Tears, and rewatching them. Considering the barely enough number of seeds, this is actually taking quite a while. 5th ep in 3 days? lol



Ft is epic, when i thought things would improve THAT happens, music is still bloody awesome every single episode...

True tears is an awesome drama, i absolutely loved it!!

Nisemonogatari ep 2: Sexy up 4x from last week
Araragi fights to protect his manhood, not once but twice...
And Karen sister is cool...

Symphoger ep, after the last image last week, i was expecting more, something like a bloodthirsty berserker, sigh...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2012)

still going on fairy tail, at about ep 5 now. instead of filler we get repeated power animations - which i can live with. enjoying it so far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

Just getting ready to shut the main rig down and watch Unlimited Blade Works in bed on my laptop before some kip. either that or catch up with Last Exile: Fam, The Silver Wings and Guilty Crown.

Ive watched and rewatched the most recent Ep of Gundam Unicorn and it is most awesome, Cant wait enough for the next installment where Banshee fights Unicorn!!

Mardock Scramble was pretty decent one - it does contain a fair bit of nudity though so fair warning for those with young children.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2012)

UNRIMITED BURADE WORKSU


blade works was sweet, felt like a huge slap in the face that i missed some of the twists there, as they were hinted at in the series


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

I did a quick skip through the video actually, Im happy that Archer gets more of a role or at least more screen time then the orginal FateStay Night.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I did a quick skip through the video actually, Im happy that Archer gets more of a role or at least more screen time then the orginal FateStay Night.



[understatement]oh, you're gunna love it then if you like archer[/understatement]


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldnt say I Like him but his screen time was so short lived in the orginal series  I dont think he ever got to be the best that he could be


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wouldnt say I Like him but his screen time was so short lived in the orginal series  I dont think he ever got to be the best that he could be



see previous statement. stop talking and watch already, i cant say any more without risk of spoilers


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2012)

Last exile fa ep 12, it was very nice...
Another battle will start soon...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2012)

I gotta get back up with Last Exile.. I got to 7 and was drawn in, but forget when they "air" it... 

as for 113 of Fairy.. SWEEET.... I almost want to try and start Blue Exorcist

But I am over epi 10 of Aquarion.. is there two seasons? Or, more?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Crunchyroll have upscaled 720p to 1080p, there's actually an improvement in quality, so the additional 200MB is worth it, I guess. The first one to get the treatment are Nisemonogatari, Mouretsu Pirates and Beelzebub.


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta get back up with Last Exile.. I got to 7 and was drawn in, but forget when they "air" it...
> 
> as for 113 of Fairy.. SWEEET.... I almost want to try and start Blue Exorcist
> 
> But I am over epi 10 of Aquarion.. is there two seasons? Or, more?



http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=rel&aid=2830

Last exile is on Satursdays...

Ao exorcist was shit for me, more shounen crap...
But my opinion might biased, i specially disliked the mc's voice...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 15, 2012)

nisemono 2 is good, 
araragi get his lesson all right


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2012)

djisas said:


> http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=rel&aid=2830
> 
> Last exile is on Satursdays...
> 
> ...



I'll have to try and remember to watch them on saturday....

I get where your going at with it being shounen.... I thought Natsu's voice was annoying so I didn't watch but the first 2 episodes when it first came out... lol...


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2012)

Latest trend for otaku: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/int...so-into-giant-head-of-a-k-on-girl#gallery_top NSFW


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 15, 2012)

I only want a kyuubey hat,


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll have to try and remember to watch them on saturday....
> 
> I get where your going at with it being shounen.... I thought Natsu's voice was annoying so I didn't watch but the first 2 episodes when it first came out... lol...



Natu's a cool guy, lol...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 15, 2012)

lol at Araragi getting a taste of his own medicine, even turning into Mayoi like hair XD

speaking of arararagi, moar doodlez...


Spoiler














xtra: DUnban from Xenoblade


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 17, 2012)

looks liek Onegai Senpai subs are out, waiting for sub of life of HS boys lol


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> looks liek Onegai Senpai subs are out, waiting for sub of life of HS boys lol



related to onegai twins/teacher?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> related to onegai twins/teacher?



They have the same screenplay creator and scriptwriter. And the songs are written by KOTOKO (who also sung the OPs/EDs for the two Onegai shows and their OVAs).

Technically speaking it's not part of the Onegai series...considering its title is "Ano Natsu de Matteru." It's just called Onegai Senpai for simplicity's sake.


----------



## djisas (Jan 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> related to onegai twins/teacher?



Change the cast and tell the same story: You got a win product...
By changing the cast, it's only the faces, the rest is the same...
Really intersting characters, good voice acting too...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 17, 2012)

Slightly related, this is actually one of my favorite songs ever:
[yt]cQZBDlJ-1gc[/yt]


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 17, 2012)

[yt]_rE8EFR-Trs[/yt]


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 18, 2012)

My favorite anime song will have to be βίος from Guilty Crown
[yt]9P-fMjzRjfQ[/yt]


----------



## djisas (Jan 19, 2012)

Mirai nikki ep 14: he used to play tough, but then he took an arrow to the knee...
LOL...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 19, 2012)

That Chinese gundam thing is quite painful to watch.

@papakiki: it looks like its time to move to uncle's apartment

will watch mirai nikki tonight, along with the life of those HS boys lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Slam Dunk live-action


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2012)

i have no idea what show thats from, but those guys deserve at least two internets for their efforts.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i have no idea what show thats from, but those guys deserve at least two internets for their efforts.



It's Slam Dunk, arguably the best basketball anime (or even the more general "animated show" for that matter) ever. 

There are several LOL moments in there, simply because they really followed faithfully the animation.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 19, 2012)

efforts and efforts lol


----------



## djisas (Jan 19, 2012)

FBI closes Megaupload, breaking news!!

FU FBI, just FU!!

The best DDL site ever...

Guess ill be left using fileserve more often...


----------



## razaron (Jan 20, 2012)

<cough>Mediafire<cough>.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 20, 2012)

i get mine from mediafire >_>
(tho had to admit yeah i use megauplaod as well)

@: life of HS boys: lol RPing in the streets, lol talking to the wrong person, lol at imouto doing damage and always eavesdropping


----------



## djisas (Jan 20, 2012)

MU was by far the easiest and fastest...
I read the news on bbc http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369
They went down, but they will fight the fed's!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Magnets, its time to use them


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 20, 2012)

magnet user here as well >_>
MU is fast here as well but i always have trouble connecting since it always says download limit reached (even tho i haven't even downloaded anything, must be the ISP). Doesn't happen in MF


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Magnets, its time to use them



magnets.... HOW DO THEY WORK?!?!?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 20, 2012)

Magnet links work by*[THIS CONTENT HAS BEEN BLOCKED BY SOPA/PIPA]*


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 20, 2012)

oh damn you feds
MU is blocked, what else.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not blocked, down.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> magnets.... HOW DO THEY WORK?!?!?



Does it matter as long as they deliver the warez you need?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 22, 2012)

@random:


Spoiler









Translation: "Jinkee Pacquiao looks like anime"
WHAT?

And


----------



## djisas (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL...

Back to anime business as usual:

Fairy tail: Fuck awesome!! Erzra was great...

Synphogear he had a lot of good action, Hbiki gone berserk was the toping on the cake...
From ep 1









Nisemonogatari continues to raise the bar of awesomeness and sexy, Kambaru's conversations are never dull, and Senjougahara interactions with Araragi even less, more plot advance and more service...

These are the highlights...

Inu to boku is also starting to look good and very original, it's not an highschool comedy and much less an harem...

Last exile fam: Most epic aerial-Naval battle in anime's history and it's not over, Looks like pearl harbor on air...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 22, 2012)

I already dropped Inu X Boku SS, while I dropped Kill Me Baby after 3 eps (but admittedly I like the OP and ED lol).

This is a nice ED too:


----------



## djisas (Jan 22, 2012)

Kill Me Baby is fun, even if animations is like shit, but it's all an artistic option, and cast is very good too...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 22, 2012)

i thought there were less fanservice in nise 3, and im glad story is moving a bit now, Kaiki appears and some interesting behaviour by Gahara near the end 

@random: moar quick Xenoblade stuff (Carna/Sharla)


Spoiler


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2012)

I really need to catch up with Last Exile...

Fairy Tail.. Yes, it was Epic.. like normal.. and next weeks looks good


----------



## djisas (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol, epic is normal for FT, what other shounen anime can be proud of this??
Bleach after every major arc, is time to train for like 20 episodes and only then some good fights start to appear, in FT, they only just got out of an epic arc with FABULOUS fights, and 5 episodes after they are already fighting stronger foes...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 22, 2012)

nisemono starting to look good, 
kill me baby, i think im going to drop it

inu boku ss is nice, ririchiyo-sama,, abuse me more


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2012)

New movie from Summers Wars and Girl who leaped trough time creators


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2012)

djisas said:


> New movie from Summers Wars and Girl who leaped trough time creators



whats it called, and when is it out


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> whats it called, and when is it out



Ookami Kodomo no Ame to Yuki
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=8832#


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 23, 2012)

so i heard other file hosting sites are moving their files out of US territory and all '__'
filesonic has temporarily disabled sharing.


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2012)

I dont like filesonic, Fileserver might be just a little better...

I used to like sendspace and rapidshare too...
Sendspace used to be the most user friendly...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Loli Gundam's 2nd arc would be starting with ep 16.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 23, 2012)

i think ill postpone mirai nikki for now, ill wait when it gets near the end lol

moar doodle...


Spoiler



re doodling GF 9600GT/G94 girl '__'
 (damn it, i drew it too large, wasn't able to draw the feet lol)


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 23, 2012)

im watching ghost hound on netflix.. its unexpected good


----------



## djisas (Jan 23, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> im watching ghost hound on netflix.. its unexpected good



ghost hound is something interesting from the great Masamune Shirow (GITS)...
I suggest you another title, a very interesting production of sci fi excellency from shirow and I.G., RD Sennou Chousashitsu...
And if you dig a good horror with enough suspense to fell it in the air around you, look no further than Ghost Hunt, it hardly gets better than this...

Edit: Carnival phantasm, if you havent watched yet, now is your chance to watch it whole...
Season 4?? Everyone wants one even the characters...

Bonus:


Spoiler


















If this isnt sheer awesomeness, i dont know what it is...

Edit 2: Another 3, the story goes on about 26 years ago, there's no surprises here but at the end of the ep, bam...
I really like this anime, production values are fantastic, both animation (in the last scene, the staging was very good and i can see there are no censors here) and the music, or rather background sfx, like rain and thunder are very realistic and engrosses the atmosphere...
What i hate are:
1 - Mc is generic looking as shit
2 - Mc sounds generic and annoying as shit
3 - Mc asks to many questions, thus is annoying as shit, again...

If i was Misaki i would kill him in the first episode...
But he has thick plot armor, im sure he wont die... 

If i said i grinned at the end of the episode would i sound like a mad man??

Now off to watch an harem romantic comedy like onegai sempai...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 25, 2012)

@onegai senpai: Lemon girl stalking and trolling 
Will watch daily life of HS boys later and papakiki (and prolly start watching another)


----------



## djisas (Jan 25, 2012)

daily life was fun, but not the funniest, specially the "hair" sketch...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 25, 2012)

its funny nonetheless for me at least and its more than enough to keep me occupied and get a few laughs


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> i think ill postpone mirai nikki for now, ill wait when it gets near the end lol
> 
> moar doodle...
> 
> ...



nice work

u should sign it incase people use it


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 25, 2012)

kid41212003 said:


> nice work
> 
> u should sign it incase people use it


Thanks, if SOPA (or any related stuff) was signed, maybe i would  SUE THEM TO HELL XD

I generally don't put watermarks on my sketches, but i had some instances that some folks steal it, the worst one was i was accused of stealing while at the same time my works are being stolen. The person used my username/handle and he claimed my doodles as his own then stole several drawings from other people as well lol, oh well thats long ago, some folks usually ask me if they can color my stuffs like this one:



Spoiler










http://fadingz.deviantart.com/art/Graphic-Card-Prototype-200575802?q=favby:viperxtreme/3744375&qo=13


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 26, 2012)

Denpa teki na Kanojo's 1st ep is great. Now to wait for the second ep to be released in 720p.


----------



## djisas (Jan 26, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Denpa teki na Kanojo's 1st ep is great. Now to wait for the second ep to be released in 720p.



I have watched that ages ago!!
Did you watch Kurenai previously??


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2012)

ep3 of HS boys is not as fun as the first 2 it seems :\


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> ep3 of HS boys is not as fun as the first 2 it seems :\



That i said earlier...
Guilty crown was worth this week, even if you might hate the show, the end card makes it worthy by itself, i wouldn't mind that many "kitties"...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 27, 2012)

i guess i didn't realize that yer talkin about ep3 , ep1 and 2 were like in a different region compared to 3 (i thought it was stretched a bit too long) and prolly there are some japanese puns there that i didn't simply understand.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 27, 2012)

djisas said:


> I have watched that ages ago!!
> Did you watch Kurenai previously??



Nope. Obviously you could have watched it ages ago. I just downloaded it recently since WhyNot subbed the BD 720p rip.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Nope. Obviously you could have watched it ages ago. I just downloaded it recently since WhyNot subbed the BD 720p rip.



I watched dvd rips...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ooohhh...ep 4 of Symphogear. She should have died on the spot already, losing that much blood.


----------



## razaron (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm ~45 eps behind on all the long running series... Time to catch up, I guess.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2012)

Grabbed .Hack Root and G.U.


I'm at episode 18 on Root.. I'm loving the world over again.


----------



## djisas (Jan 28, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Grabbed .Hack Root and G.U.
> 
> 
> I'm at episode 18 on Root.. I'm loving the world over again.



But there is nothing like the good old original...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2012)

djisas said:


> But there is nothing like the good old original...



Tell me about it.. I want to watch the beginning again.. It's good to see that they pull the old .hacks into the mix..


Might need to have it running while I work on the computer case tonight


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> [yt]_rE8EFR-Trs[/yt]



well as far as franchise raping goes - they have pretty violated it. 

I dont know if BanDai/SunRuse allowed the chinese to make that video or if it started off a japanese thing that got subbed  by the chinese but i think whoever started it first needs to be shot. 

It just reeks of power rangers. e.g 5 rangers controlling a megazord when the whole thing combines to make an abomination.

Something like that cant exist in the gundam timeline. Gundam AGE is an exception to this rule as im told somewhere it has references to Gundam TearDrop - the sequel Gundam Wing.

I can understand SD Gundam and Gundam AGE are primarily targeted at the younger generation of viewers but that chinese video was as excrutiating as watching a massive cardboard box full of kittens slowly being put through a meat grinder.

Whats next a Gundam anime where they have to compete against each other with Beyblades or maybe giant marbles or chess peices.


----------



## djisas (Jan 29, 2012)

Nisemonogatari 4
Hanekawa's new look, quite an improvement over her former "normal" self, and then big surprise:


Spoiler



Shinobu, and she gave a speech worth of this anime, the first time she talks does so for some 15m, very good interaction with Araragi, it hardly gets better than this, but it does because Mayaa Sakamoto is doing a brilliant work voicing her



Also Fairy tail: Shut up bietch!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

Fairy Til was great. Can't wait for 116...

As for .hack.. Reason I loved Signs and LOTTL, Music.. I remember setting my laptop to play Broken Wings (fake wings) when I shut down.

[yt]-C3EIX--s-0[/yt]


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 29, 2012)

@nisemonogatari: lol i guess gahara is scared of hanekawa's charm? XD


----------



## djisas (Jan 29, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Fairy Til was great. Can't wait for 116...
> 
> As for .hack.. Reason I loved Signs and LOTTL, Music.. I remember setting my laptop to play Broken Wings (fake wings) when I shut down.
> 
> [yt]-C3EIX--s-0[/yt]



I absolutely love Kajiura Yuki's compositions and see saw performances in sign...
Damn i havent listened to that song in a while...

Synphogear image of the week:


Spoiler


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

I kept on thinking the girl was bending over... the pic didn't resize it self or something.. lol

Might have to look into that anime..


As for .Hack.. yeah, I watched the first 3 of signs last night and was... Wow... And popped in my music collection I have...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2012)

Arararararagi is a lolicon


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks to another eps.3
i cant sleep now


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 30, 2012)

why did iincho-neko cut her hair anyway?


----------



## djisas (Jan 30, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> why did iincho-neko cut her hair anyway?



Because she looks awesome and without glasses too...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 30, 2012)

i see several people debating about her looks as well as senjogahara's short hair (after tsuhiki phoenix)


----------



## djisas (Jan 30, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> i see several people debating about her looks as well as senjogahara's short hair (after tsuhiki phoenix)



I see bloggers sayin she's sexier than ever...
Kambaru looks a lot more mature and even more bold, for ex...
Nadeko also looks more mature and very bold, the girl knows what she wants...
And shinobu, damn...


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 30, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> why did iincho-neko cut her hair anyway?



That is a different girl. She's in Ano Natsu de Matteru, the older sister.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 30, 2012)

I prefer iincho-neko as megane-chan rather than the current look, I also prefer Hitagi with long hair, but Kanbaru and the rest are fine.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in love with shinobu now.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 30, 2012)

The new arc for Gundam AGE have started, ep 4 for Rinne no Lagrange had no mecha action but rather some development among the main characters, and there's a new ED for Bakuman 2.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 31, 2012)

Ka - Ka!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2012)

the hell show was that >.>


oh, nisemonetc. i'm actually downloading that, isnt it a sequel to something?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 31, 2012)

sequel to bakemonogatari


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2012)

i prefer she stays muted

or only speaks a couple words

and i mean only a couple


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 31, 2012)

i believe she is pretty talkative in Koyomi Vamp (prequel to bakemonogatari)


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> sequel to bakemonogatari





ViperXTR said:


> i believe she is pretty talkative in Koyomi Vamp (prequel to bakemonogatari)



Thanks maybe I will have some idea wtf was going on in  bakemonogatari  after watching these 

Secondly anyone know of any groups that always release DXVA compatible stuff for my HTPC.
Being able to re encode stuff and play dead space at the same time is nice but id rather not have to in the first place


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> i believe she is pretty talkative in Koyomi Vamp (prequel to bakemonogatari)





Spoiler



That's because she wasn't a loli then. And she haven't met Meme Oshino yet.


----------



## djisas (Jan 31, 2012)

I found some fun things today, courtesy of ANN...
So anyone watching, or trying to watch Kill me Baby??
I got to hilarious vids to show:
[yt]Nm-v37mZUvk[/yt]


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 1, 2012)

@Denpa teki 01 OVA: '__'

@Onegai Senpai: episode kinda predictable

will watch HS boys tonight, hope it doesn't disappoint like ep3, also need to watch another4 and papakiki '__'


----------



## djisas (Feb 1, 2012)

A good episode for papaki, another good ep for another, a good death scene but that is virtually impossible to happen irl...
Onegai Senpai's luck is the great characters, other than that is just an average harem/romance, hope it gets better though...
Off to watch HS...

Also, DT ova was really good when i watched, they should do more...

Edit HS 4: WIN


> The number of characters is steadily increasing, but it wont cause you any problems if you don't remember them...


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 1, 2012)

^was able to preview HS boys 4, with some ladies now it seems (from all girls school?)
So i guess they manage to pull it off after the boring ep3.

DT: i kinda lol'd when she zapped the other girl twice XD, will watch the 2nd ova later


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm "pooling" them right now so I'll watch all of them in one go. Another, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, Ano Natsu de Matteru (ep 4 for those 3) and Mirai Nikki (ep 16) are downloaded already, while Papa no Iukoto wa Kikinasai and Brave 10 (both ep 4) are currently being downloaded.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 1, 2012)

@random rant: Fiora's  Japanese voice in Xenoblade is kinda getting on my nerves. All the other voice actors are fine in the game (notable favorites such as Norio wakamoto and Ryo horikawa lol DB).
Apparently she is voiced by Eri Nakao (this Fiora), not familiar with her tho.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 2, 2012)

Just recently read Koyomi vamp, yep talkative, oh and she met Oshino Meme already at that time, even as extreme as stealthily


Spoiler



taking her heart


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## djisas (Feb 2, 2012)

entropy13 said:


>



Very bad news, some trolls want to take her down from the tubes...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2012)

Man.... The new Full Metal movie was in my area around my birthday.. I thought I was keeping a good eye on when it would come to that theater again.. BLAH... lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 3, 2012)

whats with the Miku hatred in YT anyway? i heard/read it was those Koreans? D:


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 3, 2012)

guys ive been missing but not lost. being watching Guilty Crown, that 13 put on my nerves how come the story ended at the 12 and now a new storyline take place, kind of Bleach stuff??? How they get killed Gai??


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 3, 2012)

how come Miku videos are deleted, 
that damn trolls


----------



## djisas (Feb 3, 2012)

So anyone wandering if BRS is worth watching or not, the first episode was quite epic, introducing most of the characters and the setting, the setting looks fantastic, there are some character design differences and the story is not a continuation of the ova, but a new story of it's own, but the first episode doesn't detract much from the ova except for the introduction of a new character, and let me warn you BRS takes quite a beating this episode quite impressive those scenes...
I think it might be a good idea to watch the ova again to see it better...


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nyaa's trackers are now closed, so the torrents are all using openbittorrent's tracker (or their own). I have 6 torrents pending download, 1 currently downloading. I just got home. LOL


----------



## djisas (Feb 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Nyaa's trackers are now closed, so the torrents are all using openbittorrent's tracker (or their own). I have 6 torrents pending download, 1 currently downloading. I just got home. LOL



Didnt notice that, but my downloads today all have gone smooth...


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2012)

Nisemonogatari, so much lulz! (and breasts)


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 5, 2012)

@nisemonogatari5: niisan will


----------



## djisas (Feb 5, 2012)

Nise's really pulling no stops, it running full steam unrestrained...

Fairy tail was good once again, great battle Between gray and Ul...

Synphogear: i know it was a bit cliché, but the way they pulled out Hibiki's fight scene, damn...
Cant get enough of her RAGE...


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 5, 2012)

doodle in progress...


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 6, 2012)

@random: i got my 2nd strike in youtube for copyright thingie lol, i deleted some of vids that potentially have trouble in it, these internetz police are gettin agressive these days, and oh i heard another BT site went down recently.

and scanned ver of the doodle above:


Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2012)

you can counter claim them and say there is nothing illegal in the videos


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah, but i took em down anyway, they are from around 2006 2007 vids i uploaded i think (dragon ball by funimation and the fate stay night thing by type moon) also, a mod on oblivion which contained a 3rd party music (disco ball mod), all that's left now are some personal gameplay vids and emulator vids...hmm, i wonder if they would take down emulator vids as well in the near future? D:


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 6, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> @random: i got my 2nd strike in youtube for copyright thingie lol, i deleted some of vids that potentially have trouble in it, these internetz police are gettin agressive these days



I just made another youtube account when my original one got suspended, a year I think? I didn't delete any of the videos though, and the videos still get watched anyway. lol

This was before they changed policy, they just suspend the user but don't do anything with the videos yet. Nothing's bothering with them now though, since the anime's quite old already, mid-2000s. You can still watch them if you want, lol. The last 3 episodes of the series, plus the OVA.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 6, 2012)

i noticed the ones that got warned were pretty popular vids i had, maybe it was easier to spot so it got reported, hmm maybe i should create another account for a different kind of upload,ill just let my current account to be gameplay videos (would be sad to lose this, memories of old gaming from recent years are stored here lol).

Oh, and i was forced to "attend" the copyright school thing, where i had to watch a video and answer some questions regarding copyright stuff lol.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 6, 2012)

How many views did they have? The most popular for me were 45k, 42k and 37k views. But I uploaded them in 2007.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 6, 2012)

stats attached...when its dragon ball, its popular lol, but these are from 2006/2007 as well so (sad tho since the comments are HILARIOUS discussing their strengths and trolling at each other and all lololol, including how it compares to naruto/bleach haha).

@random again:
https://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=qE8FbK0QrJE

scroll in below, the first comments, some folks don't know how to read or just trollin haha.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 7, 2012)

@rant:
aww, Franken Fran Manga ended? D:

oh well, might as well collect em all volumes, haven't read this series for a long time, still hoping for an anime lol
pluggin an old drawing, guts ahead.


Spoiler


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 7, 2012)

oh what the f*** is that manga


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 7, 2012)

ah, i guess its not a popular series, its a comedy medical horror type of thing. The character Adorea is particularly "interesting" lol


----------



## djisas (Feb 8, 2012)

Just watched the last higurashi kai episode, it was really good and overall, the ova was quite enjoyable...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 8, 2012)

another 5, 
its finally revealed


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 8, 2012)

i has the latest another, HS Boys and papakiki, will watch later.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 8, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> another 5,
> its finally revealed



What's revealed? 


Anyway, still haven't watched any of the new episodes, I'm "pooling" them and I still have two new eps to be downloaded (Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai and Brave 10 - I might be dropping Brave 10 though).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 8, 2012)

well, its a massive spoiler for me to write it here lol


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 8, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> well, its a massive spoiler for me to write it here lol



Massive spoiler? AFAIK, what I do know would be up to episode 10.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 8, 2012)

do you read from the manga?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 8, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> do you read from the manga?



lol yeah, that's why the anime just serves as a "did I miss something?" or "Maybe they'd be clearer in the anime..." reminder.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 8, 2012)

I was going to read the manga, but then I thought I would get so many spoilers lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 9, 2012)

So i heard the 13th ep of denpa onna otoko is out...


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2012)

Im going to watch that right away!!
Edit: Done, it was quite good, fabulous and sparkling as ever or even more Erio goes around nopan and with see trough dress, there's a big cute "eel" and very cute girl in kimono and a little surprise close to the end...
Sequel must have...


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 10, 2012)

^My 40 year old aunt can't be this cute! lol hmm, maybe i could try doodling that.


----------



## djisas (Feb 11, 2012)

Fantastic episode of Fairy tail this week, it just cant get better, so much action and even a death, characters dont die to often on FT, and damn, what a way to die...

Nisemonogatari keeps up with the same play, great script and great artistry...


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 12, 2012)

@nisemono6:
Hachikuji: Araragi-san i am disappoint lol


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll watch Nisemonogatari tomorrow. What I watched earlier today are Black Rock Shooter and Mouretsu Pirates.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Feb 12, 2012)

Fairy Tails episode today was freaking awesome.


----------



## phobias23 (Feb 13, 2012)

start watching the first four eps of Brave 10. Nice shinobi anime, more seinen instead of shounen good.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 13, 2012)

nisemono 6 is nice, 
i love how tsundere-chan and shinobu talks


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 13, 2012)

story is still moving so slow hehe, since i guess they are only doing Karen Bee and Tsuhiki Phoenix (the 2 arcs of Nisemonogatari)


Spoiler



Looks like Gahara will be able to extract "revenge" to Kaiki after the series and will finally cut her hair and act less tsun tsun and moar dere dere "to move forward" just like how Hanekawa cut hers, lol strange Gahara cowering under Hanekawa-sama XD


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 15, 2012)

@Onegai senpai: the males are being oppressed D:

edit:
just noticed, someone is walking around no-pan D: D:


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2012)

FMA: SS... Got something good to watch tonight!


Woot


----------



## djisas (Feb 16, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> FMA: SS... Got something good to watch tonight!
> 
> 
> Woot




Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos

Filler goods from what i heard, action packed for sure, but maybe a little lacking, lots of old characters returning and a couple more added , all in all it was worth the watch...


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 16, 2012)

@Nichibro: lol at student council doing odd jobs

@papakiki: pedo-kaichou is dangerous D:


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2012)

djisas said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos
> 
> Filler goods from what i heard, action packed for sure, but maybe a little lacking, lots of old characters returning and a couple more added , all in all it was worth the watch...



It's good.. I can't say that I wouldn't watch it again.. It's FMA... But, After how crazy Brotherhood went.. I was really looking forward to a movie over that... Maybe OVa's? 

Tomorrow night, once I get done with my reports for work, I'll watch .Hack Quantum ova's.. Or, just start them...


BTW.. Bleach yesterday.. DAMN crazy...


----------



## djisas (Feb 16, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> It's good.. I can't say that I wouldn't watch it again.. It's FMA... But, After how crazy Brotherhood went.. I was really looking forward to a movie over that... Maybe OVa's?
> 
> Tomorrow night, once I get done with my reports for work, I'll watch .Hack Quantum ova's.. Or, just start them...
> 
> ...



Oh, them Quantum ovas got that .hack nostalgia feeling, really good...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2012)

djisas said:


> Oh, them Quantum ovas got that .hack nostalgia feeling, really good...



Yeah, that's one series that I buy without even steaming from a site.. I loved tha games so much. The anime was just golden.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 17, 2012)

@Another6: 
*dances around*
_Problem classmates? trollface.jpg_


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 17, 2012)

Since I waited for longer, I just finished reading Nurarihyon no Mago's chapter 188-189, as well as Fairy Tail's 269-270. Currently reading 271. Oh, and Another's chapter 11 is finally translated, although apparently the anime's catching up with the translated manga now.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 17, 2012)

that scene from another 6 really ruins the mood, 
but i love how Mei looks with her eyepatch open, 
that green eyes..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2012)

VLC 2.0 is out, and it loves us apparently


For Anime Fans

    Vastly improved MKV demuxer.
    Rewritten linked segments and ordered chapter files support.
    Correct support for FLAC, RV and Hi10p in MKV.
    Rewritten seeking support in cue files.
    Various ASS subtitles improvements.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 19, 2012)

nisemono7: bee arc about to end it seems (lol dragon ball fight, and please be gentle '__')


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Haven't watched Nisemonogatari yet, I just watched Senki Zesshou Symphogear and Mouretsu Pirates earlier. Watching Beelzebub right now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2012)

sad. caught up with fairy tail, so now i cant watch an hour of it before bed each night


----------



## djisas (Feb 19, 2012)

Never used vlc for my animu, never liked it....

Fairy tail new episode, i was waiting for that moment, for Natsu to unleash his fury!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2012)

VLC is a pretty average player, but it makes a good backup for odd incompatibilities, or a portable player. MPC-HC can be made portable, but good luck making the codecs portable with it.

(read: work computers )


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> sad. caught up with fairy tail, so now i cant watch an hour of it before bed each night



Read the manga then.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 19, 2012)

Finished watching> Hajime No Ippo, started to watch > Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger, didnt know that i could like boxing anime, but was very addicted to it lately


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Read the manga then.



i cant really get into manga. as much as i like a good text only book, anime just has much more to it than manga. the sound, voices, music, etc as well as the actual animation itself.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 19, 2012)

I just read mangas for those anime what been cut down from animated version> like GANTZ, CLeymore, D.grey.man ect.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 19, 2012)

So many animes, but all are like 12/13/26 series long, would like to see some new long term anime again, with some superpowers.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well there's Fairy Tail, SKET Dance and Beelzebub, then Bakuman's going to have a 3rd season this Autumn (each season having 25 eps each).

Maybe Gundam AGE would last longer? Maybe not.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 19, 2012)

already watching Fairy tail(my favorite ir blue cat ) and Beelzebub(Im just dying from how funny it is ) need to check SKET Dance


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 19, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Maybe Gundam AGE would last longer? Maybe not.



I will start to shoot people if they increased AGE's lifespan.

This week's Guilty Crown is completely out of control


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 20, 2012)

The recent OP/ED songs are arguably one of the best bunch in quite a while.

Amagami SS+ plus (OP/ED), Fairy Tail (OP10), Beelzebub (OP5/ED5), Mouretsu Pirates (OP/ED), Highschool DxD (OP/ED), Mobile Suit Gundam AGE (OP1/OP2), Nisemonogatari (ED), Rinne no Lagrange (ED), Senki Zesshou Symphogear (OP), Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou (OP/ED), Ano Natsu de Matteru (OP/ED)


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 20, 2012)

@nisemono7: i just realized sumthin


Spoiler



in bakemonogatari ep2/Hitagi crab novel, Gahara was asked who is her first love, refuses to answer it, it was then revealed in nisemono7 who that is hehe


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yuki (Mirai Nikki) just too a level in badass. lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 22, 2012)

@onegai senpai: lol foreveralonetogether.jpg for the two vacationists.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2012)

So at the risk of sounding like a puss I decided to watch clannad again. I just finished clannad and in starting after story now I have to say its been about a year since I watched it for the first time this series is fucking brutal IMO I mean damn....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2012)

i never did finish after story. my GF was asking me about the series and watching it with her and just... no. i ALWAYS finish a show. just not that.


----------



## djisas (Feb 22, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> So at the risk of sounding like a puss I decided to watch clannad again. I just finished clannad and in starting after story now I have to say its been about a year since I watched it for the first time this series is fucking brutal IMO I mean damn....



Have you watched kimi ga Nozomu eien??
It is the best tragedy prior to After story...

Also not tragedy but great drama is True tears, and the inevitable Ef tales for drama masterpieces...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2012)

djisas said:


> Have you watched kimi ga Nozomu eien??
> .



oh god, i'd blocked that from my memory. even more depressing.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 22, 2012)

Reading Velvet Kiss right now... *shameful face*


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mussels said:


> oh god, i'd blocked that from my memory. even more depressing.



I don't have the two Clannad shows here in my HDD so I can't really rewatch them. But I have Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien, so I rewatch it from time-to-time. I've also recently rewatched True Tears, and currently rewatching White Album. But it's quite a slow pace considering the single-digit number of seeds.

After watching Another ep 7, some WMG: It's the asst. homeroom teacher, with a candlestick, in the library. LOL


----------



## djisas (Feb 22, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> I don't have the two Clannad shows here in my HDD so I can't really rewatch them. But I have Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien, so I rewatch it from time-to-time. I've also recently rewatched True Tears, and currently rewatching White Album. But it's quite a slow pace considering the single-digit number of seeds.
> 
> After watching Another ep 7, some WMG: It's the asst. homeroom teacher, with a candlestick, in the library. LOL



Speaking of white album, although it's popularity wasnt big, i loved the entire story and most of the characters, it was very good, it helps that i like music\idol related anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2012)

Warner Bro's... is going to kill it... Another DB... IMHO


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 23, 2012)

I still think that clannad and after story is the best anime in my life, 

In overall ranking that is.
That show is so heartwarming, soft, but very hard at the same time, 
I probably will rewatch clannad after I got my HDD fixed and I finished aria and rewatching inuyasha


----------



## djisas (Feb 23, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> I still think that clannad and after story is the best anime in my life,
> 
> In overall ranking that is.
> That show is so heartwarming, soft, but very hard at the same time,
> I probably will rewatch clannad after I got my HDD fixed and I finished aria and rewatching inuyasha



I loved aria, and watched it twice, actually after watching aria natural and origins, i was regretting not having rewatch Aria the animation first and i had also watched half or Natural ages ago, so i bought the manga aqua, downloaded the remaining manga but just because there are only translations up to 3rd vol and i already had the first from adv (which is a far superior version compared with tokyopop) and after all this i started to watch Aria again all while reading the manga at the same time, it was a fantastic experience...

Now i patiently wait Kozue Amano to write more amanchu, wait for it to be translated and published and wait for an anime adaptation because i believe it has great potential as an history outside the common genres and also focused on a watery world...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 23, 2012)

aria is my runaway from a busy daily live, 
its so calming and relaxing, 
the characters and the plot is supporting that relaxing sensation,

the background music and OP/ED also very good,


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 23, 2012)

So I have "caught up" with Shakugan no Shana III, and I am really confused. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## djisas (Feb 24, 2012)

So to anyone watching BRS, i can just say it keep on getting better, now love and hate are hands held with despair all the time, there's so much depression so much rage and Death Master literally exploding, all while Black gold saw watches from afar...
Strength appears for the first time, she is doing house keeping it seems and looks badass...


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 25, 2012)

Two-weeks old pic, sorry lol:






Bought something earlier:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2012)

Flcl!l!!!!!lcowaebo!hui!!!! Omgzxgomz!


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 25, 2012)

ha, i knew it, the infamous nisemonogatari toothbrush scene lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 25, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> ha, i knew it, the infamous nisemonogatari toothbrush scene lol



Dat toothbrush 

I would like to add that to my book of interrogation methods.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 25, 2012)

if i remember correctly, its a bit more detailed in the novel hehe


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> if i remember correctly, its a bit more detailed in the novel hehe



And quite a few magnitudes more lewd.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2012)

has anyone seen the k-on movie yet? and does anyone know if they are doing a S3? i like the stupid stuff inbetween the more in depth stories not to mention I cant muster any hate for the k-on visual style/quality.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> has anyone seen the k-on movie yet?



Haven't seen it yet, since no one has subbed it yet. No DVD/Blu-Ray yet.



Solaris17 said:


> and does anyone know if they are doing a S3?



No news at that front at all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Haven't seen it yet, since no one has subbed it yet. No DVD/Blu-Ray yet.
> 
> 
> 
> No news at that front at all.



ughghghghgghghg well damn.


----------



## djisas (Feb 27, 2012)

So anyone watching shana III??
It's nothing short of epic and fairly unpredictable unlike most shounen shows where we know the hero will just kick the bad guy's but, but in shana its hard to predict any moves because there are so many players in the game with such different strengths that watching all of them in stage is a wonder, and the music plays in perfect symphony...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2012)

djisas said:


> So anyone watching shana III??
> It's nothing short of epic and fairly unpredictable unlike most shounen shows where we know the hero will just kick the bad guy's but, but in shana its hard to predict any moves because there are so many players in the game with such different strengths that watching all of them in stage is a wonder, and the music plays in perfect symphony...



yup, quite enjoying it too.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 27, 2012)

I watch Shana III until eps 11
and havent continue,

maybe I'll finish in one go after everything is wrapped up


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 27, 2012)

im running through the series again. its great though.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 27, 2012)

been wanting to doodle it since watching ep8 lol


Spoiler


----------



## Thassodar (Mar 1, 2012)

Alright Anime Nation, I need your help. There's a anime that I recall watching years ago that was pretty damn sweet, but the name eludes me. Here's what I remember:

There's a small fishing village/town
Aliens begin to attack the village
The aliens didn't know that the village was preparing for their invasion for quite some time
The town is kicking their asses
Almost everyone in the town is a badass

I'm pretty sure it was a late 90s anime, but I can't remember the name of it for the life of me! The animation was pretty damn good to boot! Please Anime Nation, help me out!


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it mecha anime??
I cant think of anything...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 1, 2012)

quick googling session, (30secs)
shows Tsuritama

but i dont know if that was it


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsuritama will start on april, it is not an 90's anime, it is a next season anime, lol...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wrong then, 
Because typing fishing and alien anime shows exactly that


----------



## Thassodar (Mar 1, 2012)

Definitely not Tsuritama, for reasons said here. The aliens were pretty huge, but got wrecked by the townsfolk who were normal sized if I remember correctly, so not a mech anime. I think it may have been subbed by Dattebayo? Don't take my word on it though.

The main character wore an all black school uniform and never smiled, I think.

*EDIT:* Found it! It was Shingu: Secret of the Stellar Wars, made in 2001. Here's the trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bM0J26C1Uc

From what I remember it was pretty damn good. It's been bugging me for over a year since I reformatted my computer.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2012)

I was thinking of Fafner untill seeing it being late 90's... I never seen that anime... looks like I gotta go retro!


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2012)

I like the style, i watched a lot of 90's anime, like slayers, ranma 1/2 (late 80's early 90's), and many, many more, moe had not be discovered yet but there are many treasures to watch like nadia too or even now and then, here and there from 99...

Anime these days is mostly romantic harem fanservice comedies that rely mostly on sex appeal to sell...

CS, fantastic children is a fantastic modern retro anime, you should give it a try, it's something not much different from Nadia which i watched last year and it was great for it's more than 20 yo...

Edit: BRS ep 5, totally vicious, this one takes no shortcuts to hand down a beating...

And best part: 



Spoiler



Insane Black Rock Shooter??
BRS is already badass and vicious, but IBRS??
Shit will get crazy...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2012)

Figma Insane Black Rock Shooter goes on sale for like 300USD + 4 BD
Damn that is very expensive

But is so badass


----------



## djisas (Mar 2, 2012)

That's regular JP price, i would love me that to add to my existing collection of Nendo's and BD\dvd of brs...


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 2, 2012)

http://viperxtreme.deviantart.com/art/Yoshi-and-Luigi-2-288140178


Spoiler


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2012)

I still don't want to collect BRS nendo's yet, 
still saving up so i can buy all 4 nendo's in one go, 
those would cost me about 200USD


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought a BRS nendo at around the time the OVA was released. I don't really like the other...otherworld characters though.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2012)

i have quite a few nendo 
the newest one is the erio touwa nendo
one box can be made into two individual nendos


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2012)

Guilty Crown's story is completely out of control :|


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Guilty Crown's story is completely out of control :|



Always wanted to get into it but after episode 3, it didn't feel worth it... Might have to get back into it..


Right now it's Gundam 00 then going to rewatch Witch Hunter Robin...


As for on-going stuff... Bleah was nice this week.. Kenpachi was his self...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2012)

i dont really watch guilty crown, 
the story is not my thing


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Always wanted to get into it but after episode 3, it didn't feel worth it... *Might have to get back into it*..



Save your free time for something else.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Save your free time for something else.



The first 3 really told me that it wasn't worth it... but the name makes me... lol


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> The first 3 really told me that it wasn't worth it... but the name makes me... lol



Ignore it. Watch something else, check the others that are currently airing that you haven't watched yet. Rinne no Lagrange, Mouretsu Pirates, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, Black★Rock Shooter, Mirai Nikki, Nisemonogatari, Papa no Iukoto no Kikinasai!, Senki Zesshou Symphogear, Ano Natsu de Matteru, Another...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2012)

I dropped symphogear, 
not exactly my type, but quite nice anime, 

and i'm going to watch ano natsu now


----------



## djisas (Mar 2, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> I still don't want to collect BRS nendo's yet,
> still saving up so i can buy all 4 nendo's in one go,
> those would cost me about 200USD



I got 2 with my brs ultra special collectors edition for about 50$



Cold Storm said:


> Always wanted to get into it but after episode 3, it didn't feel worth it... Might have to get back into it..
> 
> 
> Right now it's Gundam 00 then going to rewatch Witch Hunter Robin...
> ...



It's alright, we love our OP kempachi, incredible Hulk VS Kempachi, the outcome is obvious...

I just watched this movie called Gyo...
It was the most grotesque movie i ever watched, seriously, HSOTD is kids stuff compared...
I recommend it as a challenge for the strong of stomach...
You will never look at fish the same way...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2012)

ah, that one with the petit nendoroids, 






that eyes

sorry for the bad image quality, its out of a blackberry 9800


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> i dont really watch guilty crown,
> the story is not my thing



Story, Guilty Crown? Nice attempt to troll there


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2012)

it does have a story is it?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Ignore it. Watch something else, check the others that are currently airing that you haven't watched yet. Rinne no Lagrange, Mouretsu Pirates, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, Black★Rock Shooter, Mirai Nikki, Nisemonogatari, Papa no Iukoto no Kikinasai!, Senki Zesshou Symphogear, Ano Natsu de Matteru, Another...



Lagrange is no better than Guilty Crown, I wouldn't recommend Pirates because nothing interesting ever happens despite being such a well designed anime, Nichijou "2nd season" is good, BRS is completely different from OVA, worth watching, dropped Mirai Nikki but I should pick it up again, Nisemonogatari is fanservice at its finest, Papakiki is for paedophiles (but still worth watching if you dont have anything else to do), I don't like Symphogear's style, some people might like it, havent watched the last 2 yet, although I am going to watch Another in one shot once its finished airing.



AhokZYashA said:


> it does have a story is it?



It tries to have a story, but at the end you get more fun out of it by following the antics of a few characters (Segai, Daryl) rather than try to follow the "story".


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2012)

djisas said:


> I got 2 with my brs ultra special collectors edition for about 50$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, I do hope it was just a "trick" and there is more fight... lol


Hmmm Gyo....


----------



## djisas (Mar 2, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, I do hope it was just a "trick" and there is more fight... lol
> 
> 
> Hmmm Gyo....



Kempachi: - I am disapoint!!


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 3, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Lagrange is no better than Guilty Crown,







Fourstaff said:


> I wouldn't recommend Pirates *because nothing interesting ever happens* despite being such a well designed anime,



So you haven't watched the last two eps? 



Fourstaff said:


> BRS is completely different from OVA, worth watching,





Fourstaff said:


> I don't like Symphogear's style, some people might like it,



The two are EXACTLY THE SAME. The only difference being "Symphogears" are in the "real world" while there is an "otherworld" for the fighting in BRS.



Fourstaff said:


> dropped Mirai Nikki but I should pick it up again



You should, the latter half have drastically improved. It's like they're two different shows actually.



Fourstaff said:


> Nisemonogatari is fanservice at its finest



Oh yeah, forgot to mention Highschool DxD, which is Nisemonogatari + plot. Or you can also say, Guilty Crown + more fanservice + an actual story + more perverted MC = Highschool DxD. Actually the "Guilty Crown" part is simply because some seiyuus are present in both, but there's nothing else from GC to add to it anyway. LOL


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> So you haven't watched the last two eps?


OMGWTF a wild princess appeared! Bentenmaru uses pokeball! Well, that is as much of a storyline as I got >.>



entropy13 said:


> The two are EXACTLY THE SAME. The only difference being "Symphogears" are in the "real world" while there is an "otherworld" for the fighting in BRS.



Idk, it feels quite a bit different for me. Probably I am familiar with BRS but not Symphogear. Should catch up with the last few episodes 



entropy13 said:


> You should, the latter half have drastically improved. It's like they're two different shows actually.


Going to wait till it finish airing and then watch all in one go. 



entropy13 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention Highschool DxD, which is Nisemonogatari + plot. Or you can also say, Guilty Crown + more fanservice + an actual story + more perverted MC = Highschool DxD. Actually the "Guilty Crown" part is simply because some seiyuus are present in both, but there's nothing else from GC to add to it anyway. LOL


DxD and Nisemonogatari has different types of fanservice. DxD is "you want boobs? Here have some!" while Nise is "let me show you a few pictures ... aha, is that some disgusting thoughts you are forming in your mind? :troll:" Guilty Crown, well, I don't know how to classify that anime at all. Normally you would classify it as shit, but its so well produced (except for story, directing etc) that you would be tempted to watch it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 3, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> OMGWTF a wild princess appeared! Bentenmaru uses pokeball! Well, that is as much of a storyline as I got >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guilty crown is train wreck level...

Nisemonogatary is a refined form of animation and fanservice with enough mystery...

DXD is bewbs in yo face, mainstream echi anime...

Mirai niki, is, kill, kill, kill...

Highschool pirates looks great, but i wanted more action and less strategy, something more akin to Otlaw Star with all out space mele brawls...

Just watched Fairy Tail 120, can Fairy tail get even better than this??
Most epic 10 minutes ever, and then 10 more of the best comedy FT can serve...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 3, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> OMGWTF a wild princess appeared! Bentenmaru uses pokeball! Well, that is as much of a storyline as I got >.>





Spoiler



So you did miss the fact that there's quite probably a coup d'etat in their kingdom, or "familial rivalry" among the members of the royal family. The ship that's getting near their own planet is being shot at by other ships of the very same fleet.





Fourstaff said:


> Idk, it feels quite a bit different for me. Probably I am familiar with BRS but not Symphogear. Should catch up with the last few episodes



Feel quite different? LOL

"High school girls with high school problems, some of the girls 'fight', some deal with their problems in some other way" applies equally to both. As I have said, the only difference would be WHERE they 'fight'. There's the "otherworld" for BRS, there's the "real world" for Symphogear.



Fourstaff said:


> DxD and Nisemonogatari has different types of fanservice. DxD is "you want boobs? Here have some!" while Nise is "let me show you a few pictures ... aha, is that some disgusting thoughts you are forming in your mind? :troll:"



DxD is boobs-story-boobs-story-boobs-story-boobs, while Nisemonogatari is story-fanservice-troll-fanservice-troll-fanservice-troll-fanservice...oh wait there's actually a story, here they are all in one go.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So you did miss the fact that there's quite probably a coup d'etat in their kingdom, or "familial rivalry" among the members of the royal family. The ship that's getting near their own planet is being shot at by other ships of the very same fleet.





Spoiler



No, I did not miss anything, from the point that the fishy job of "pirating" a luxury cruise ship protected by 3 other ships is probably a cover for some shenanigans to the point that we are going to have a Gundam style shootout (minus the gundams), but that is still preventing me from recommending it. Recommendation might change depending on how good the shootout is :3



Nisemonogatari's style is "lets present the story you guys want in 5 seconds, once the story is out of the way we can start to have fun!" [insert troll dance here]


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 3, 2012)

for me DxD is boobs and boobs, 
and a whacky ending theme


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 3, 2012)

Is Dragon Ball Z Kai same as DBZ? if not whats the difference, is there actually sense to watch it if you seen all DBZ series?


----------



## djisas (Mar 3, 2012)

Its is dbz told in 100 ep fillerless and goreless, with updated image and sound...

If you are fan of dbz and have watched it a while ago or dubbed, give it a try...
I think it ends around the cell arc...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 3, 2012)

djisas said:


> Its is dbz told in 100 ep fillerless and goreless, with updated image and sound...
> 
> If you are fan of dbz and have watched it a while ago or dubbed, give it a try...
> I think it ends around the cell arc...



Ok will downoad it.And yes i am big fan of DB series,its actually first japan anime i watched on tv as far as i could remember. cant find anywhere to donwload all 100 eps or they are still airing?


----------



## djisas (Mar 4, 2012)

It is long over...
Look on the usual torrent places for anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Ignore it. Watch something else, check the others that are currently airing that you haven't watched yet. Rinne no Lagrange, Mouretsu Pirates, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, Black★Rock Shooter, Mirai Nikki, Nisemonogatari, Papa no Iukoto no Kikinasai!, Senki Zesshou Symphogear, Ano Natsu de Matteru, Another...



The thing about watching the "newer" stuff... I work 16h days with the factor I might come home and put another 2-3h of paper work in... So, watching subs is kinda hard.. but if I get dubbed... I'm at work at 3:30am so I have about 3h that no one is there before my first cook gets in... I can't spend that time watching subs, but listening to dubs is fine with my GM.


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2012)

So I just finished watching Neon Genesis Evangelion... and I don't think my mind has ever been fucked as well as it just was. All was well until the ending. Then I watched the movie - The End of Evangelion - which was supposed to be an alternate ending to the ending in the series, and it turned to be just as much of a mindfuck as the original ending. It's like the creators overdosed on every psychedelic drug known to man, available through licit or illicit means, when they made the ending. I'm left confused, disoriented, and with a bit of a headache.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2012)

hat said:


> So I just finished watching Neon Genesis Evangelion... and I don't think my mind has ever been fucked as well as it just was. All was well until the ending. Then I watched the movie - The End of Evangelion - which was supposed to be an alternate ending to the ending in the series, and it turned to be just as much of a mindfuck as the original ending. It's like the creators overdosed on every psychedelic drug known to man, available through licit or illicit means, when they made the ending. I'm left confused, disoriented, and with a bit of a headache.



now watch the new movie remakes to fuck with your mind even further.


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2012)

Mussels said:


> now watch the new movie remakes to fuck with your mind even further.



Nah, the movies are all the goodies without the mind fuck, plus some more...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmm I thought in those 100 episodes od DBZ Kai will be Buu aswell but it ends of Cell  so its not complete DBZ


----------



## hat (Mar 5, 2012)

Mussels said:


> now watch the new movie remakes to fuck with your mind even further.



I intend to. As I said I watched the movie The End of Evangelion, turned out to be a mindfuck of equal measure.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## djisas (Mar 6, 2012)

hat said:


> I intend to. As I said I watched the movie The End of Evangelion, turned out to be a mindfuck of equal measure.



I think you need watch madoka, to get mindfucked again...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 6, 2012)

djisas said:


> I think you need watch madoka, to get mindfucked again...



watch madoka, get mindfucked, then continue with another


----------



## djisas (Mar 6, 2012)

Another is fun, i always get a big nice grin out of every death...
Though, this week they managed to fool me, i totally was expecting it to be just a little different, but character ruin the experience, they already know they will die the next couple minutes and spoils the fun...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2012)

djisas said:


> I think you need watch madoka, to get mindfucked again...



Wouldn't really recommend Madoka to a non-otaku, you need to have a certain mindset going into the anime before watching it to appreciate it. I recommend watching, say, Nanoha and Sailor Moon (and things like that in general) before Madoka.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 6, 2012)

I was kinda expecting that truck, 

and this week's BGM is even scarier that before,
such a bad idea using a good earphones to watch it in the middle of the night


----------



## djisas (Mar 6, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Wouldn't really recommend Madoka to a non-otaku, you need to have a certain mindset going into the anime before watching it to appreciate it. I recommend watching, say, Nanoha and Sailor Moon (and things like that in general) before Madoka.



Sailor moon would drive him to suicide, i used to watch it ages ago, but thats not the stuff you'd recommend to a guy...
Nanoha is totally fine though...



AhokZYashA said:


> I was kinda expecting that truck,
> 
> and this week's BGM is even scarier that before,
> such a bad idea using a good earphones to watch it in the middle of the night



That reminds me, Shiki was totally awesome at night with my good cans, it's like a complete different experience when watching anime with an immersive atmosphere... 

I was expecting the truck too, 



Spoiler



but the episode did a good job convincing me it would ram the car, but they go and get hit by rocks and crash down the ravine, im ok with that...
Also mei almost killing th guys with some bad luck, lol...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 6, 2012)

Spoiler



i was expecting that too, the truck ram the car and the girl which was on the road was hit by something else, 
and mei looks looks amazingly calm despite the atmosphere



i was going to use my HD600 for another, 
turns out my earphones do the job much better


----------



## djisas (Mar 6, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a set of Sony MDR-V900HD, i bough on ebay for 30$ but they are the best sounding cans i ever tried, and i have tried some 200$ beats (i thought they sucked, the plastic ones, there an heavier metal model that sounds great though), some Sennheiser low\mid range and other stuff...
They sound great with movies and games...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 6, 2012)

the V900HD is a great sounding cans, 

i've tried several headphones myself, but the best that on my budget was the HD600, 
so i use them for almost everything, movies, games, animes, music, 

nichibros got me from the first few minutes, 
haven't continue to the end though


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 7, 2012)

Another was predictable and boring and just bordering towards the ridiculous (in the not funny at all way).


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoiler











some sort of story that was in my head for eons now


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 8, 2012)

Spring 2012 Anime


Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 8, 2012)

Fate/Zero Part 2 obviously, Upotte! sounds interesting, maybe Rock Lee if I am bored enough (followed Naruto out of habit, but not the anime), Korea Zombie Desk Car season 2, first one was not bad, I will pick up some of the rest based on recommendations.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Spring 2012 Anime
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



it shows me nothing... 


Edit, Now it does... Man, it does look good... a few I do want to see..


----------



## djisas (Mar 8, 2012)

There is zero information on Nadia remastered, cant be true...
Lots of confirmed ones though...


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha Nadia remastered? will watch it 
followed by zombie desu ka of he dead
Have read Sankarea manga so will be waiting for the anime as well
want moar yondemasuyo azazel san, but we only get a damn OVA '__'


----------



## djisas (Mar 9, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Haha Nadia remastered? will watch it
> followed by zombie desu ka of he dead
> Have read Sankarea manga so will be waiting for the anime as well
> want moar yondemasuyo azazel san, but we only get a damn OVA '__'



Nadia remastered, now more moe and less bewbs...
But im not seeing it happen, unless its just a remastered to hd, straight to bd and not a new series that will air...
But that as already been made, so...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 9, 2012)

quite some is very interesting next season, 
but i wont be following much of it, 
maybe 4-5 series


----------



## djisas (Mar 10, 2012)

Insane BRS ep 6, literally, huge twist...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 11, 2012)

Nisemonogatari finally gave us some more story, but too bad we only have 1 more episode :/


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Nisemonogatari finally gave us some more story, but too bad we only have 1 more episode :/



There was that too, after watching BRS, i forgot everything else...

Damn, they sure pulled a nasty trick from up their sleeves, and Arararagi having "fun" with his sisters as usually...

And 1 ep left??
Brs only got 2 more and Nise's 1, the best two of the season are way to short...


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 11, 2012)

Finished doodling 
Nisemonogatari 10 "spoiler" 


Spoiler



Nisemonogatari Z


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 11, 2012)

damn that koyomi, 
how can he fiddles with his imouto that much


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 12, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Spring 2012 Anime
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow i am seeing a lot of Anime based of on Manga that ive been following. 

Eureka 7 AO 
Tasogare x Otome x Amnesia
Nazo no Kanojo X (Mysterious Girlfriend X)
Medaka Box
Sankarea

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2012)

anyone else finding the latest fairy tale to feel... rushed? they have epic leadups to stuff, that seems to end way too fast.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> anyone else finding the latest fairy tale to feel... rushed? they have epic leadups to stuff, that seems to end way too fast.



"Rushed"? The arc's not yet done!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> "Rushed"? The arc's not yet done!



without spoilers, some of the fights just seem to end too fast


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2012)

It's not DBZ....


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll watch Gokujo ep 8 and Another ep 10 tomorrow. I've already watched a lot today (Mirai Nikki ep 21, Rinne no Lagrange ep 10, Ano Natsu de Matteru ep 10, Gundam AGE ep 22, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou ep 10).


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2012)

April 24th release of Fullmetal Alchemist's new movie.

It was a good one and Thursday I'm pre-ordering it!


----------



## djisas (Mar 13, 2012)

Mussels said:


> anyone else finding the latest fairy tale to feel... rushed? they have epic leadups to stuff, that seems to end way too fast.



I think pacing is about right, cant see how Ft could be any way better, i mean, it's already great...


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 14, 2012)

configured my system to go all the way software decoding now 
Yay for hi10p
I said it with a posed look '__'


----------



## djisas (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmm, hi10, been using that for a long while...
Edit:
I just watched The Princess and the Pilot, a very nice movie just recently subbed, i will just say that it feels like watching Nadia all over again spiced with some of Sky Crawler's aerial dog fights...


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 17, 2012)

i only started having em recently lol, 

some unfortunate doodle:


Spoiler



A Series of Unfortunate Events '__'


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 18, 2012)

The end of Nisemonogatari T.T
I said, with a posed look


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> The end of Nisemonogatari T.T
> I said, with a posed look



I liked, a lot, and that posed girl was soo interesting and her face fun, would've loved another episode or at least 5m of the fight of the year that was never shown...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 18, 2012)

watching nisemono 11 just realize me what a failure of an older brother I am lol

nice advice there arararararararagi
and hitagi has never been more handsome than that


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a cool quote from captain badass in synphogear:
Eat, watch movies and sleep!
A true man needs nothing else...
Said him when asked how is he so badass, after kicking some bitch's ass for a couple minutes...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 18, 2012)

I dropped symphogear, 
but, probably will watch it of there's nothing to do


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> I dropped symphogear,
> but, probably will watch it of there's nothing to do



Next episode will heat a lot, actually ep 11 was quite hot and chaotic...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 18, 2012)

I think rhe next episode is where the thing in the earliest of the series happens right?


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> I think rhe next episode is where the thing in the earliest of the series happens right?



I think there's a couple episodes left, but Hibiki will go MAD after what happened on ep 11...
Hope she doesnt disappoint...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 18, 2012)

That make me curious, well, probably I will watch it after everything is finished.
Because next season, I won't follow a lot of series


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> That make me curious, well, probably I will watch it after everything is finished.
> Because next season, I won't follow a lot of series



You might want to keep an eye on Hyouka: You can't escape, next Kyoani big hit?? 
From the pv it looks great...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 18, 2012)

I will probably gonna watch it, 
Upotte also seems promising, 
Its the gun loli isn't it?


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> I will probably gonna watch it,
> Upotte also seems promising,
> Its the gun loli isn't it?



seems so, not sure about length of episodes, seeing as it is a web anime, these are usually very short...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 18, 2012)

its kinda like morita-san and the recorder isn't it?

well, the ones I
m waiting for is F/Z


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> its kinda like morita-san and the recorder isn't it?
> 
> well, the ones I
> m waiting for is F/Z



I dun watch morita, but recorder is nice, but soo short...

Web episodes can be 15m or 5m...
F/Z will be the hottest title probably...
And the novels are full of nasty stuff i see once ina while on sankaku...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 19, 2012)

i wont give away spoilers.... but on fairy tail.... WTF??????????   

I dont know if i should cry or not


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2012)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i wont give away spoilers.... but on fairy tail.... WTF??????????
> 
> I dont know if i should cry or not



Yes, the last 10m was just... really... I wasn't even going to watch it til Friday so I wouldn't be in a "WTH" thought for long... but, thanks man... Now I get to do it all week long..


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 19, 2012)

I wasn't at home, so I was only able to watch SKET Dance ep 49, Bakuman S2 ep 23 and Area no Kishi ep 11 through streams.


----------



## djisas (Mar 19, 2012)

Another 11, nice episode, some real action finally...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 20, 2012)

Will watch another 11 tonight, with some good headphones for the thrill


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> Will watch another 11 tonight, with some good headphones for the thrill



Didnt get much thrill, maybe because wasn't using the phones...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 20, 2012)

Its going to be a 12 episode long isn't it?


----------



## djisas (Mar 20, 2012)

AhokZYashA said:


> Its going to be a 12 episode long isn't it?



12 ep with an ova in late may, called Another 0-kan...

There is a new anime\ova caled Ozuma 

It is a very Interesting anime with retro art and modern animation...
Based on a manga 30 yo...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of shows are ending now. Beelzebub, Rinne no Lagrange, Another, Ano Natsu de Matteru...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 27, 2012)

Finished Shana III, gave me an impression of a couple bickering about nothing. Lagrange part 1 was meh, I expected a lot more in terms of story, but its still good enough for me to want to continue to watch part 2.

Started Aquarion Evol, despite never watched the first one, I can honestly say I am enjoying this a lot.


----------



## djisas (Mar 27, 2012)

And what about Bleach is over??
It was a fun 8 year ride that ends today...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2012)

djisas said:


> And what about Bleach is over??
> It was a fun 8 year ride that ends today...



Wait... What? Bleach is over as of this episode?????


Damn Naruto sh1t.... Blah... lol..

Come on, 22m to finish isn't going to be good...

But, they did say that it was 3 more arcs then the end... a year ago...


----------



## djisas (Mar 27, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Wait... What? Bleach is over as of this episode?????
> 
> 
> Damn Naruto sh1t.... Blah... lol..
> ...



Anime caught with manga, fans would rage if they got 50-100 ep filler, so its over...

Bakuman 2 over, it was enjoyable too...

Natsume yujinshou should be over too, high school boys over, shana over zero tsukaima over, chihayafuru over, another over, etc...


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 27, 2012)

bleach...... nooooooooooo


----------



## djisas (Mar 27, 2012)

Im so going to miss Chihayafuru, more than most anime of the season...
I hope it gets a sequel on of these days...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2012)

djisas said:


> Anime caught with manga, fans would rage if they got 50-100 ep filler, so its over...
> 
> Bakuman 2 over, it was enjoyable too...
> 
> Natsume yujinshou should be over too, high school boys over, shana over zero tsukaima over, chihayafuru over, another over, etc...



Yeah... I know... But, Bleach had so much that still made you want to see... Yachiru Kusajishi if she had bankai...

But, I really did like how it ended.. I think a movie will happen again..


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 28, 2012)

Why sho should die 

Damn another is nice


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 28, 2012)

@Another Final Ep:



Spoiler



AAATATATATATATATATATATATATATATAAA!!!!






Reiko,


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sigh of relief they didn't deviate from the manga/novel. Would have been worse if they did.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Sigh of relief they didn't deviate from the manga/novel. Would have been worse if they did.



Talking about Bleach?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 28, 2012)

i know from episode 8 who's dead thanks to a massive spoiler lol

and papakiki is really touching


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Talking about Bleach?



Another.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Another.



had that feeling you where, but didn't know...  Nerver read the Manga so didn't know..


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 30, 2012)

@Another, doodled it anyway...



Spoiler



Reiko, omae wa mo, shindeiru...


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 31, 2012)

Little Busters!
will definitely watch it
KUD!!!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 1, 2012)

RC's Spring 2012 Preview


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2012)

Started watching Break Blade/ Broken Blade. Pretty good for a generic OVA series.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2012)

Apparently the OVA's ending is better than the manga, specifically how they did the Sequel Hook.


----------



## djisas (Apr 3, 2012)

Average mecha series with half decent fights, kinda disappointed with last battle though, but that's just me rambling...
Never been quite the mecha fan, but do enjoy stuff like aquarion every once in while, where there's life beyound a mecha cockpit...


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2012)

lol if you were disappointed with that battle you'd be even more disappointed with the manga because the final battle didn't even reach the halfway point there. LOL


----------



## djisas (Apr 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> lol if you were disappointed with that battle you'd be even more disappointed with the manga because the final battle didn't even reach the halfway point there. LOL



They make that big ass weapon out of a fucktastic innovating material and he uses it like that??
At least make him a sword and it would look better...

Never read the manga though...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah, Fate/Zero second season! Starts off where the first season ended, and I think the tempo has been increased ever so slightly. As with the first season, I prefer the ED to the OP


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 8, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Ah, Fate/Zero second season! Starts off where the first season ended, and I think the tempo has been increased ever so slightly. As with the first season, I prefer the ED to the OP


Well, F-15 vs Vimāna is all I am gona say


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2012)

Watched Black butler fully.. I thought I was done with it... forgot the whole second season... It's.. all right... Could of been longer I feel..


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 8, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Watched Black butler fully.. I thought I was done with it... forgot the whole second season... It's.. all right... Could of been longer I feel..



Second season is for yaoi fans, skip it.

This season looks a lot more promising than last season.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 8, 2012)

"His stance is for shooting an assault rifle! And I'm an assault rifle...Oh no he's going to shoot! My hammer's about to fire!" 

"I'd fire so fast...with those big hands gripping me."


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 8, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> "His stance is for shooting an assault rifle! And I'm an assault rifle...Oh no he's going to shoot! My hammer's about to fire!"
> 
> "I'd fire so fast...with those big hands gripping me."



Upotte?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 8, 2012)

"The chest...if you accidentally touch it, you'll get burned, so be careful."


Things are best summed up by what the new teacher said halfway through: "Wait. What?"


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 9, 2012)

lol Upotte!!,
Nazo X Kanojo X
Amnesia
Accel World
Sankarea

Drool fetish, zombie fetish, ghost fetish, gun fetish and uh, and a gamer supposed to be

(still reading Hokuto no Ken)
oh well

some quick dawdles


Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2012)

Where is my gattai this week? >: (


----------



## djisas (Apr 10, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Where is my gattai this week? >: (



gg spent their easter like normal people, thus your gattai got delayed for earlier today....


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2012)

djisas said:


> gg spent their easter like normal people, thus your gattai got delayed for earlier today....



Yeah it seems like it, but they delivered just now :3

And now the wait for this weekend for the next round of anime


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 13, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> lol Upotte!!,
> Nazo no Kanojo X
> Amnesia
> Accel World
> ...



Nani? 



ViperXTR said:


> lol Upotte!!,
> Nazo no Kanojo X
> Amnesia
> Accel World
> Sankarea



Nani? 



ViperXTR said:


> *Nazo no Kanojo X*





Urabe is the sh*t  I need to catch up with the manga, I think I got to volume 5.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2012)

fianlly watching bakemonogatari, really liking it.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 13, 2012)

Urabe's Voice is awesome imo, break away from the exaggerated high pitched ones


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just got back from Ozine Fest day 1 (of 3).  And bought two things. 

Proof 


Spoiler











Who's this? Hehehe


Spoiler



















Anyone knows her? LOL


Spoiler



















P900 (~$21.10) for Saber, P700 (~$16.41) for Erio, for a total of P1600 (~$37.51). But I got a P200 discount because I showed the booth owner (and of greattoysonline.com) that I only have P1400 (~$32.83) to spend.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 13, 2012)

Ozine fest, i think i remember goin there last year or was it the previous year...anything "new"? besides the same old cosplayers who wear the same costume every con lol


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Ozine fest, i think i remember goin there last year or was it the previous year...anything "new"? besides the same old cosplayers who wear the same costume every con lol



I also went last year, the first day. Met up with Riesig and luvkoragna and another guy whose username in TPC I forgot. LOL


Anything "new"? Well at least some of the cosplayers are wearing different costumes.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 13, 2012)

any pics of these "new" costumes? lol, also what are some "new" booths? ive been hesitant to go cons these days as its pretty much the same old thing ( and i heard they sell their old stock unsold ozine mags? lol)


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2012)

Haven't took any pictures of anything inside. 


Haven't seen VHS tapes being sold last year though, so that's something new. Original anime (late 80s-early 90s) in VHS, to be specific. Make-up, I guess, is something new? Never saw booths selling make-up last year. And there's free to play of League of Legends. There are new PS3 games, like the latest Super Robot Wars, Soul Calibur, Project Diva, drawing capable touchscreen monitors...

Oh there's a Gigabyte/Zalman booth, I don't know what's inside but there's a full tower Zalman case powering an Eyefinity setup (since there's a "Gaming Evolved" logo from AMD as well, so it's a given that the video card, probably from Gigabyte, is an AMD one). Some Gigabyte-branded gaming keyboards, mice and headphones are there. Last year there was a Bitfenix/Biostar booth.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 13, 2012)

...
i think i remember encountering some of those in other cons, and i remember there was still a wacom booth last time, and over time they disappeared...(the cintiq one prolly got scratched to death already lol)


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2012)

I might come back tomorrow, gonna cos Takuto from Star Driver (minus the red hair). LOL

EDIT: Would go this Sunday instead of Saturday. lol


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 14, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> Urabe's Voice is awesome imo, break away from the exaggerated high pitched ones



+1.

In commemoration, I've changed my sig 


EDIT: I've catch up to vol 8. I must say that chapter 61 is my favorite so far.

BTW, any place to order manga from that ships via Economy Air（SAL)? amazon.co.jp only offers EMS


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2012)

New Eureka Seven, and Shining Hearts have just begun. I'll be pooling my downloads though and watch them after I get back from Ozine today (Sunday).


Urabe's voice actress started as an...actress. TV shows, and movies.

http://asianwiki.com/Ayako_Yoshitani


----------



## djisas (Apr 15, 2012)

Fairy tail ep 126, filler ep, but the most ridiculous and hilarious episode that i can remember watching...


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 15, 2012)

And today I find out that CrunchyRoll launches in LA. 
http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-ne...ervicio-de-anime-simulcast-para-latinoamerica

*subscribes*

*watches ep.2*

Why lemons?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got back from day 3, and there are pics! 



Spoiler
























With my other form LOL


Spoiler











Here's my haul for day 3:


Spoiler















Kuroneko Claris ver. for P700 (~$16.41) instead of P900 (~$21.10)


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 16, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> New Eureka Seven, and Shining Hearts have just begun. I'll be pooling my downloads though and watch them after I get back from Ozine today (Sunday).
> 
> 
> Urabe's voice actress started as an...actress. TV shows, and movies.
> ...



Somehow I find the voice a actress to look similar to Urabe in the anime. Or maybe it's just me. 

Also following so far Eureka seven ao, sankarea, tasogare x otome amnesia, medaka box, nazo no kanojo x and kore we zombie no desu ka of the dead. 

So far I'm liking everything besides sankarea. Will probably continue watching them mainly because I'm reading the mangas for each of em.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well now that she cut her hair, yes there's some resemblance.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 16, 2012)

someone help me find eng dubbed Cardcaptors.... its a memory from my childhood!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> someone help me find eng dubbed Cardcaptors.... its a memory from my childhood!



i have it on my hard drive, come over with a flash drive and i'll give the files to you


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 17, 2012)

Upotte!!  and Jormungand

i wonder if i should doodle Koko selling those middle school guns lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i have it on my hard drive, come over with a flash drive and i'll give the files to you



how many gigs is it?


----------



## djisas (Apr 18, 2012)

This: NSFW 



Spoiler







http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2012/04/18/the-worlds-oldest-queens-blade-fan/


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Success of Gundam Unicorn Cancels Failure of Gundam AGE*

According to Nikkei MJ, the rating of Mobile Suit Gundam AGE has been hovering around the 2% level. Although the main target of the TV series is preteen boys, the rating among the kids sometimes goes down to zero. Bandai has been aware of the unpopularity of Gundam AGE among kids and have tried to identify the reason by conducting a questionnaire. What they found from the survey was that kids today are unfamiliar with wars and space colonies. To draw the attentions of those kids, Bandai featured scenes at school in Asem's Arc, but their attempt failed to obtain the expected result.

Despite the failure of Gundam AGE, Ueno Kazunori, the President of Bandai Namco HD, has been keeping his composure with the business. At the beginning of this year, Ueno encouraged the disheartened staff of Gundam AGE by saying, "Don't be in panic." The reason for his calmness is the favorable status of the whole Gundam sales, which has grown by 18% year-on-year. The increase is mainly attributed to the success of Gundam Unicorn. Bandai Namco HD will expand the business by coordinating the subsidiary companies taking advantage of the popularity of Gundam Unicorn among fans in their 30-40s.

According to Nijigen Shinbun, a film project of Gundam AGE has been surfaced. The authenticity of the report is uncertain.


And there would be a To LOVE-Ru Darkness OVA and TV series.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 18, 2012)

djisas said:


> This: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... the fuck? :shadedshu


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 20, 2012)

doodle in progress...



Spoiler


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 20, 2012)

Make them shoot with the secret technique.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 20, 2012)

lol thats a weird shooting position...anyway...



Spoiler


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Eureka Seven Ao episode 2: I cried manly tears.


Spoiler



After the bracelet synchronizes: "Welcome home, Eureka." 
Ao is Renton and Eureka's son.


----------



## djisas (Apr 22, 2012)

Never watched original Eureka but im giving this one a try, overall looks good although the flying car's technology looks unrealistic and inconsistent and mecha design just average, the monster design looked a lot better...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm didn't know the new one was all ready on... Gotta grab the two I haven't seen... I loved that anime..


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 22, 2012)

Evol is early this week. I didn't know they want to see Finland so much


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...52819732_1370060593_33072209_1587236885_n.jpg



Japan can turn anything moe...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2012)

Who is the zombie?


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Who is the zombie?



Rea from Sankarea, very good show and very hot zombie, unlike a certain Masou shounen...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2012)

djisas said:


> Rea from Sankarea, very good show and very hot zombie, unlike a certain Masou shounen...



Has a hot ass though, according to a vampire ninja


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mysteltain Kick.


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Mysteltain Kick.



"Wait, thats no a kick!! Nooo!!"


----------



## razaron (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't seen Nisemonogatari yet, I'm waiting for all the bd's to come out first. Going by Sankaku, the wait will be worth it.


----------



## djisas (Apr 27, 2012)

razaron said:


> I haven't seen Nisemonogatari yet, I'm waiting for all the bd's to come out first. Going by Sankaku, the wait will be worth it.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ULJlzHT5VcM/TmJZItYzNzI/AAAAAAAAAGM/7gXAIlL3QYU/s1600/37_1.png



Best plot i seen in ages for sure...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 28, 2012)

djisas said:


> Best PLOT i seen in ages for sure...



Fixed


----------



## djisas (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a shame they limited it to just that amount of PLOT, they should have fixed other areas as well...
But who am i to complain...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...52819732_1370060593_33072209_1587236885_n.jpg





djisas said:


> Japan can turn anything moe...



it goes like


"LITTLE GIRL.... ALL THE THINGS!"


----------



## entropy13 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ViperXTR (May 4, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Make them shoot with the secret technique.


i think i may have just to doodle this one as well, except M14 herself will be the gun...it would prolly look lewd but what the hell lol


----------



## ViperXTR (May 9, 2012)

This isu mai raifuru!!!


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> This isu mai raifuru!!!



lol'd so hard. GF didnt get it.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 9, 2012)

lol, i just found it on several imageboards and sites, along with the doodle i made with jormungand and upotte crossover XD


----------



## entropy13 (May 9, 2012)

And ViperXTR's doodle of Jormupotte!! is now internet-famous.

This one.


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> http://blog-imgs-51.fc2.com/y/a/r/yaraon/1336360418896s.jpg
> http://blog-imgs-51.fc2.com/y/a/r/yaraon/1336361011659s.jpg
> 
> This isu mai raifuru!!!



M16 is a bitch, lol, constantly bitching and its not like "she's" the best rifle...

I like the G3, i used to have on as a girlfriend back in the days...


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2012)

Took some pics, used Photoshop on two of them:
*SNEAK PEEK*






Spoiler


----------



## ViperXTR (May 12, 2012)

M14 Battle Rifle Special Shooting Technique


Spoiler


----------



## entropy13 (May 12, 2012)

Only two of you know of that, the other one's username starts with an R and ends with a g.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 12, 2012)

lol done, edit yours as well


----------



## entropy13 (May 12, 2012)

Edited LOL


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2012)

i only received one of the three bluray's i ordered and on monday that's 2weeks ago, i guess the NY department is much slower than the LA department 



Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2012)

Kiritsugu :| 



Spoiler



BEST MOTHER'S DAY PRESENT EVER!


----------



## ViperXTR (May 14, 2012)

nuthin to do...


Spoiler


----------



## djisas (May 17, 2012)

While you guys all seem to be bored and with nothing to do, let me present you 25m of fine entertainment:

Wasurenagumo

This part of the Young Animator Training Project 2011 which gg subs every once in a while, of which there are 4 unrelated episodes produced by 4 different companies



Spoiler



: Puka Puka Juju, Shiranpuri, Buta and Wasurenagumo - the four anime works that each received 38 million yen (about US$470,000) from the "2011 Young Animator Training Project." Just like on 2010, the animation labor group received 214.5 million yen (US$2.65 million) from the Japanese government's Agency for Cultural Affairs, and it distributed most of those funds to studios who train young animators on-the-job.

11 production companies submitted proposal bids for the funds, and Answer Studio, Shirogumi, Telecom Animation Film, and Production I.G were selected. The animation production for each short is required to be based in Japan, and professionals imparted their know-how to the young animators through on-the-job training. One of the reasons that the Agency for Cultural Affairs is supporting this initiative is the concern that more of the Japanese animation process is being outsourced overseas — thus leading to a decline in opportunities to teach animation techniques within Japan.



So this Wasurenagumo short was finely animated by production IG, animation and characters are very good with nice and fluid movements, but the best of this short is the plot, and it will require close attention to details because after it ends you might end scratching your head and you might even want to rewatch and see if you missed something...

Edit: I wrote some sort of plot since there isnt any on the net, it has some minor spoilers, but nothing that will spoil the fun, just call it guidelines for the start of the story


Spoiler



The story is about Shu who runs a library and Mizuki who is the the daughter of the owner of the building it seems and is currently helping, trying to recover the rent money...
Mizuki while cleaning finds an old book that appears to be sealed and accidentally breaks the seal and a something escapes from the book, Shu  then tells the story of the book, it is a story of ancient japan and how a certain city was attacked by giant spiders and a valiant omniouji fought them all and killed them, but the spider queen had left an offspring and the Omniouji couldn't bring himself to kill such a beautiful and defenseless creature, but latter on in the story, is revealed men started to disappear from town and the reason was related to the baby spider.
Back to the present, the creature that escaped from the book resembles that of the creature told in the tale, she looks entirely harmless and loves Shu, but not Mizuki for some reason. The story continues and with time Shu appear to be charmed by the adorable creature and nothing seems to stop that, it's up to Mizuki to try and stop that, but will she be on time to same Shu from the spider's web??



If you have missed gg's earlier release into the project called "Buta" (pig), its a story about a samurai pig and pirates, very entertaining and nicely animated...

The only downside of these shots is that they really are short and should be further explored into anime, any of these could easily turn into a 12ep anime...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2012)

djisas said:


> While you guys all seem to be bored and with nothing to do, let me present you 25m of fine entertainment:
> 
> Wasurenagumo
> 
> ...



have to look into that.. Loved the project from last year.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2012)

Where is my Korean Zombie Desk Car? People, stop playing D3 and do some work! :<


----------



## entropy13 (May 19, 2012)

Gundam Unicorn's 5th ep still not here!


----------



## TRWOV (May 19, 2012)

weeeee!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2012)

Watching Needless right now... Never thought i'd like it like I do... 

Shiki will be next. I forget where I left off... I think number 4..


----------



## ViperXTR (May 22, 2012)

Spoiler



1. Properly position face on screen
2. Suck her drool'ed finger 
3. ???
4. Profit!!!

Random doodle of Urabe Mikoto from Nazo no Kanojo X
(p.s. i enjoyed doodling the background  )


----------



## entropy13 (May 22, 2012)

You enjoyed drooling the background?


----------



## ViperXTR (May 22, 2012)

fixed '__'


----------



## entropy13 (May 22, 2012)

Finally got to watch Gundam Unicorn ep 5.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2012)

I think I'm half way threw 3... I gotta see and get some time to watch it..


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> finally got to watch gundam unicorn ep 5. :d



... Im falling behind on my animoo


----------



## ViperXTR (May 24, 2012)

doodle in progress





edit:
NazoMonogatari X D:


Spoiler


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2012)

So... Zone of Enders HD Collection is going to be coming... 


[=http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/724120/zone-of-the-enders-enders-project-sees-the-return-of-a-classic-franchise/]Return of a classic[/url]

So... with the return, and the hints at the "new game", will they do another ZoE anime?


----------



## entropy13 (May 29, 2012)

*Summer of 2012 anime*


Spoiler


----------



## Ahhzz (May 29, 2012)

Blood C


----------



## djisas (May 30, 2012)

Dont see any potential blockbuster...
Some sequels, some interesting titles, but nothing special thus far...

I wants Ookami kodomo, berserk and nanoha...
By december\january with luck...

Im also looking forward to yuri yuri, been waiting for tari tari for a while as it might have some potential...


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2012)

So which zombie show this season is good? I have been watching Korezom S2, not sure whether I should watch Sankarea or Amnesia.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2012)

nanoha getting another movie?!?


----------



## djisas (May 30, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> So which zombie show this season is good? I have been watching Korezom S2, not sure whether I should watch Sankarea or Amnesia.



Amnesia is pretty good, darker and funnier too, sankarea is sexy...

And Nanoha A's is the one getting a movie this time, the first was related to first season, and there might be a striker's movie too...


----------



## Eternalchaos (May 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> nanoha getting another movie?!?



Yeah, I think they are going to make one for StrikerS as well but that maybe announced after A's


----------



## CMetaphor (May 30, 2012)

*stands slowly*
Hi my name is Meta, and I watch anime... *serene nods from the whole support group*  

Yes I watch anime too! So, might as well post here, seeing as I'll be staying a while. 

Currnently watching: Dusk Maiden of Amnesia, Zetman, Jormungand, Madaka Box, Fairy Tail, Sankarea, Accel World, Upotte, Space Brothers, Mysterious Girlfriend X, Hiiro no Kakera and Hyouka.

Favorites: (Not in any order) 
- Dusk maiden is really funny in my opinion, the cleverness of the first episode got my stuck on that one right away, here's hoping it stays original and runs good long time.
- Zetman seems like a fun action show, and while confusing in the first few eps its gotten clearer and more interesting. 
- Space brothers is just a really damn good anime, period. Probably my favorite of the season. Makes you laugh (or cry) and does so without the need for any surrealism - aka other than being a few years in the future, there's nothing non-realistic in the whole show.
- Jormungand is a fast favorite action anime, bloody and gory and violent, with just enough story to keep it interesting. This is one show I hope lasts a long time in order to flesh out the rather large (read 10 or so) main characters. 

Enough of my talking! *sits*


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2012)

Nanoha movie are a lot more watchable than the series imo, the series sometimes feel a bit draggy.


----------



## entropy13 (May 31, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> *stands slowly*
> Hi my name is Meta, and I watch anime... *serene nods from the whole support group*
> 
> Yes I watch anime too! So, might as well post here, seeing as I'll be staying a while.
> ...



Good, don't restrict yourself to the displaced HWC'ers clubhouse.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2012)

I'll update the op probably on friday with the two new members.


----------



## djisas (May 31, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll update the op probably on friday with the two new members.



While at that, update the Recommendation starting guide:


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 3, 2012)

*oops... forgot to introduce myself...*

TRWOV

Where do I start? I've been watching anime on and off over the years. I usually gravitate towards the shonnen, seinen, mecha and slice-of-life genres. Some mahou shouhou is fine too.

My most beloved series of all time are Dai no Daiboken, Slam Dunk, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Magic Knight Rayearth, Sailor Moon, Saint Seya and Ranma 1/2, mainly because I grew up watching them. Currently, the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Another and Nazo no Kanojo X are reaching legendary status for me too.  And of course, you can't be an anime fan without some Dragon Ball in your diet too. 


The first anime I saw must have been Heidi, Astroboy and Mazinger Z around 1985 but back then I didn't know they were japanese. I watched them along with several other US shows like The Flinstones, Tom & Jerry, Thundercats, etc. 

The first "anime" that I watched on a regular basis was Robotech. It was transmited in Mexico by XHGC-TV (Channel 5) on 1987 and kickstarted the golden anime age in Mexico.

Let's go back a few years...








XHGC-TV was founded in 1952 with a mother's day special although its regular transmisions would begin until august that same year. Its founder was Guillermo Gonzalez Camarena, whom some of you might recognize as the inventor of the color television.

The first anime that was aired in Mexico was Astroboy on 1974. After a year Kimba joined the fray along with another action classic, "Capitan Centella" (Gekkou kamen). XHGC begins to import more shows into its "Barra Infantil" which was a segment transmited on saturday morning. This segment saw several new entries like "Meteoro" (Speed Racer) on 1976 and Heidi on 1981. Half a year later Candy, Candy, Remy and "La abeja Maya" (Mitsubachi Maya no boken) show up too. The mecha genre was represented by Voltron and Mazinger Z, both introduced on 1984.







On 1985 the mexican goverment creates the Red Nacional 7 and Red Nacional 13 channels which are dedicated to educative programs and national productions. XHGC-TV remains as the sole children centric channel until 1990 when both of those channels are privatized and form what today is called TV Azteca. From the start TV Azteca imports a lot of shows to counter the monopoly that XHGC enjoyed in terms of children programming. This brought a huge influx of titles that would last until the 2000s.

The first series that TV Azteca aired were Candy, Candy, Mazinger Z and, more importantly, "Las Aventuras de Fly" (Dai no Daiboken), a runaway hit back then. You couldn't go to school (at least not mine) without hearing kids shouting "Corte de Aban!!" (Aban's Slash) at lunchtime. XHGC began to rely a lot on re-runs of previous series (Astroboy and Remy were re-aired on 1992) padding it with some other new shows like "La abejita Hutch" (Minashigo Hutch) and lots of Hanna Barbera shows while Azteca 7 began to expand its anime offerings but the megaton came on 1995 when "Los Caballeros del Zodiaco" (Saint Seya) aired. This came to highlight even more the divide between XHGC's and Azteca 7's programming.








XHGC, left. Azteca 7, right. Kids were growing up and XHGC wasn't keeping up.​
That was a big mistake on XHGC's part, now a Televisa property, as TV Azteca was keeping the all valuable children's market to them. 1996 saw the introduction of even more series like Sailor Moon and my first 2D crush, Amy Mizuno (don't laugh, short haired girls rule). After that came my second 2D crush with Lucy (Hikaru) from "Las Guerreras Magicas" (Magic Knight Rayearth) and later Zenki came along. This put some pressure on Televisa and that same year XHGC introduces "Los Super Campeones" (Captain Tsubasa) to which TV Azteca responds with Slam Dunk and Slayers.







Televisa couldn't keep up with such material although they had several good entries like Ranma 1/2 and my first exposition to a Tsundere character: Akane Tendou, my third 2D crush mainly because of the mexican seiyuu which was the same one that voiced Sailor Moon's Amy (on a side note, she also voices Buttercup and Yumi). I wasn't until october that Televisa had a good counter to Saint Seya's popularity: Dragon Ball.

Because of this leveling on the battlefield, TV Azteca shuffled its programming by taking down Mazinger Z re-runs and putting Escaflowne in its place. Televisa dropped Heidi and Astroboy and brought in Pokemon and Dragon Ball Z on 1998 which gave it a rise in ratings. Lots of new series saw the light in Mexico in this period from both sides, like Ghost Swepper Mikami, Detective Conan, Ninja Robots, Samurai Warriors, Arbegas, The Secret Garden, Thunder Jet, Transformers, Magical Circle Guru Guru and some others.







TV Azteca began to put anime movies on sundays mornings, like the Saint Seya movies, Nadesico, Slayers movies and the 2000 Child's Day special which consisted on the 3 Magic Knight Rayearth OVAs (the only time the OVAs were aired in Mexico). That same year TV Azteca introduced "Las aventuras de Siniestra" (Saint Trail) and Televisa did the same with Card Captor Sakura. TV Azteca tried to fight back the rising DBZ/Pokémon craze but in reality the only show that was bringing eyes back was Saint Seya. Televisa put another nail in Azteca 7's coffin with Digimon (a show that TV Azteca fought for to try to counter Pokémon) and Dragon Ball GT.

After this TV Azteca relinquished and little by little began to cut anime shows from its programming, leaving them only on saturday mornings. At one point, the only running shows were Saint Trail and Saint Seya. Televisa continued adding some poke-like series, like Yu-Gi-Oh! and Beyblade but after 2003 too began to drop most shows. On 2005 TV Azteca tried again with a segment called "Reanimacion" which saw re-runs of some of its finest licenses like Saint Seya and Escaflowne besides adding Inuyasha but there was hardly any kind of advertisement and the initiative fell through (Inuyasha made it to the 40th episode before being dropped).

Currently only 4 series are being aired, Pokemon, DBZ and One Piece by Televisa and Saint Seya by TV Azteca. There have been more recent series dubbed in spanish, mainly by Cartoon Network and the now deceased Locomotion and Animax channels but certaintly the golden age ended a long time ago 

Nowadays I'm keeping up thanks to Crunchyroll and spanish fansubs. My favorites this season are Naruto SD, Shirokuma Cafe and Nazo no Kanojo X.


----------



## djisas (Jun 3, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> TRWOV
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You are quite a veteran like i am myself, i watched titles like heidi and marco, tom sawyer, Anne of Green Gables, Fables of the Green Forest (i remember this one very well, i used to love it...) and many more...

My favorite anime is Saber Marionette which you might have or not watched on Locomotion, used to watch a lot of anime on this channel a few years ago...

Well welcome to the room...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2012)

So I just started watching gunslinger girl. Wow its far far better then I originally thought it would be.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> So I just started watching gunslinger girl. Wow its far far better then I originally thought it would be.



Dubbed? Subbed?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 4, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> So I just started watching gunslinger girl. Wow its far far better then I originally thought it would be.



I was totally engrossed with the first series... the second one was nto as impressive, but still good....


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 4, 2012)

old school animu D:
started with Dragon Ball, Akira, Yuu Yuu Hakusho, Slam Dunk, Saber Marionette (J/J Again, J to X), Ray Earth, Dragon Quest, Daimos, Voltes V, Voltron,Transformers (POWER MASTER!!! etc), Robotech, Peter Pan no Bōken, BT X etc and some of the animus that ive forgotten the name already D:


----------



## djisas (Jun 6, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> So I just started watching gunslinger girl. Wow its far far better then I originally thought it would be.



First season is great, second season with new cast is more dumbified but still good...



ViperXTR said:


> old school animu D:
> started with Dragon Ball, Akira, Yuu Yuu Hakusho, Slam Dunk, Saber Marionette (J/J Again, J to X), Ray Earth, Dragon Quest, Daimos, Voltes V, Voltron,Transformers (POWER MASTER!!! etc), Robotech, Peter Pan no Bōken, BT X etc and some of the animus that ive forgotten the name already D:



I have SMJ, again, J-X and R dubbed on tape and the dvd as well in a limited box, it is still my favorite anime...


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I still have my MKR and Ranma 1/2 tapes  they must be in a box somewhere


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't been active in a long time lol,anyone been following Aquarion Evol?? Things are heating up now.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2012)

that photo of mazinger Z caused me a mental disturbance of epic levels, i never knew who that was, but i had a sticker of him/it next to my bed since i was a baby.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there any very similar anime to Gantz? or manga


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 16, 2012)

A more than one month advanced birthday gift from my sister:


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Very cheap because it's not from Bandai:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2012)

I miss having the Gundam kits.. But, it did get very costly the higher up in "grade" you got..


I remember my one Christmas Gift was just a model... Nothing else.. Parents even had me sign for the package... Used my Aunt to pull a fast one on me.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Around $6.28 each for those, their equivalent Bandai models ("HG" 1/144) would be $30.23.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 17, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Around $6.28 each for those, their equivalent Bandai models ("HG" 1/144) would be $30.23.



RG Freedom and Skygrasper is still not built yet. I really need to get my fat ass off the computer and start doing some real work lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> RG Freedom and Skygrasper is still not built yet. I really need to get my fat ass off the computer and start doing some real work lol



LOL My MG 1/100 Gundam Unicorn is still not built too, as well as the 1/100 Aaliyah Armored Core. I've just finished step one for Exia too.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 18, 2012)

attempting to color some of my pencil dirts D:



Spoiler


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 22, 2012)

jes your typical comments in youtube (from one o my videos)


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdrMQ6SxuEA


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2012)

djisas said:


> While at that, update the Recommendation starting guide:



you mentioned chobits. you have my utmost respect.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 22, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> you mentioned chobits. you have my utmost respect.



The OP is one of my favorite songs.

I still vividly remember when (and where) I watched Chobits...several years ago in Youtube. LOL


----------



## djisas (Jun 22, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> you mentioned chobits. you have my utmost respect.



Well yeah, actually any of CLAMP's works is worth watching, even CCS...

One of this days i have to update it...
I realize there are no space opera shows like Outlaw star, stellvia of the universe or Infinite Ryvius and more recently moretsu pirates which is interesting...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Random Curiosity's Summer 2012 Preview


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 28, 2012)

lol Maoyuu Maou Yuusha (the 2ch novel) is getting an anime 

On another note...







Apparently the OAD will be a crossover of Nazo and Discommunication: http://kc.kodansha.co.jp/nazokano/

Notice the two last names on the staff list: 戸川安里香 (Arika) and 松笛篁臣 (Matsubue). Seiyuus are Megumi Hayashibara and Yuuki Hiro. This actually excites me more than if it was Momoka's arc (which was what I thought at first).


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 1, 2012)

*Manly tears have been shed...*

http://www.crunchyroll.com/mysterio...13-mysterious-girlfriend-and-boyfriend-595649





Sublime... epic... words fail me...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita is promising.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 2, 2012)

I've really been enjoying Space Brothers, fun show and good chars.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 6, 2012)

Besides the one show I've already mentioned, almost all of the new ones have their full first episodes available now.

Hagure Yuusha no Estetica is also surprisingly good and looks promising, Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate is a bit WTF-ish, Muv-Luv Alternative: Total Eclipse is meh, Tari Tari is meh, Yuru Yuri ♪♪ is great, and I haven't watched Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!'s first episode yet, while I'm currently getting Campione!'s first episode.


----------



## djisas (Jul 6, 2012)

Binbougami ga! is weird and a lot of fun...
Muv luv is meh, tari tari at least looks good, Arcana Famiglia was ok, im nnot much into the genre; Uta Koi looks about fun and quite good looking, first episode was a little broken in its timeline; Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate was fun...

Hagure Yuusha no Estetica seems popular, but it doesnt attract me...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention Binbougami ga! LOL. It also looks promising, and ridiculous. lol


----------



## snuif09 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any good romance anime's out there? Allready watched shitloads so probably have seen the most popular ones.



TRWOV said:


> http://www.crunchyroll.com/mysterio...13-mysterious-girlfriend-and-boyfriend-595649
> 
> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1385/1240393095655.jpg
> Sublime... epic... words fail me...



It was awesome, I hope they do another season. Just can't get enough of Urabe's voice, best voice actor ever.


----------



## djisas (Jul 6, 2012)

snuif09 said:


> Any good romance anime's out there? Allready watched shitloads so probably have seen the most popular ones.
> 
> 
> 
> It was awesome, I hope they do another season. Just can't get enough of Urabe's voice, best voice actor ever.



Utakoi might help, but natsuyuki redevouz should top the season's romance and it's not your usual teenager nonsense or moeshit...


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 7, 2012)

neat: http://natalie.mu/comic/news/72518


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 7, 2012)

Yesteday watched Hellsing OVa 9, like allways bloody and action packed anime.Couldnt be better to make my day


----------



## djisas (Jul 7, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> neat: http://natalie.mu/comic/news/72518



Lol, new sailor moon anime...

Who has watched it when they where kids??

Anyone thinks sword art online is any good??
Episode 1 was just average to me, i fell its trying copy .hack\\, and beside the major twist\revelation, i fell nothing for it, and when i go to MAL and see it being worshiped as best shit ever, i fell its even more overrated, even music is the same than .hack, not happy copying the concept, they went and copied the music by hiring Kajiura Yuki, you feel it in the music right way, but i doubt Yuki's gonna outdo herself... 
I dont play MMOORPGS and find them boring, playing the same game my entire life, maybe that why...

But hey, it might be actually good, the mc looks cool in that outfit and that girl looks cool too...
I just feel ppl is overeating this right from the start...


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday I watched all of Tsuritama on CR while lapping a CPU  

I must say that it's quite unique... reminds me of FLCL in more ways than one


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 10, 2012)

@moyashimon returns: hmm, i kinda liked the 1st season's art style, wish they could have kept that D:
still more bacteria goodness and some laughs so its still okay i guess


----------



## phobias23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry for not been in touch in the club.
ive been busy a lot with my kid.

Watching now Jormungand, accel word, zetman ... does really end in the 13 ep like a friend told me?
I expect a lot of eps from Jormungand, any news?? i watched 12ep til now.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jormungand is already done, a second season is to come in October.


----------



## phobias23 (Jul 15, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Jormungand is already done, a second season is to come in October.


at least is not finished/// cuz there is not series like that airing right now.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 17, 2012)

At the cost of holding up a PSU upgrade...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 18, 2012)

Free movies for the weekend over here:


----------



## razaron (Jul 21, 2012)

What's the following from?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 21, 2012)

What is worth watching this season?

So far I am only watching Horizon II, SAO and Campione. Horizon I would recommend to others, SAO is okish so far, and Campione is probably going to recycle bin soon.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dropping to be decided soon:
Horizon S2
Accel World
Muv-Luv
Rinne no Lagrange S2

I would *not* recommend any of those, especially Accel World. Although Muv-Luv and RnL still have potential to improve, while I don't think I can say the same for Horizon S2, considering what happened in the first season.

I'd definitely recommend Campione!, and would highly recommend you watch it before or after Hagure Yuusha no Estetica and Dakara Boku wa, H ga Dekinai, just to keep things "consistent." 

Tari Tari surprised me a bit and got a bit better, so it's no longer in danger of being dropped (for now). Of course there's Yuru Yuri S2, Dog Days, Oda Nobuna no Yabou, and Binbougami ga!.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2012)

i'm quite enjoying horizon and accel world.

they may not be A grade titles, but they entertain their markets (me).


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 21, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Dropping to be decided soon:
> Horizon S2
> Accel World
> Muv-Luv
> ...



Haven't watched Accel World since episode 3, haven't started Muv-Luv or RnL S2. 

Horizon is quite good, if you look past the naked MC and the mess there is actually a semi coherent story driving it. The music is also stellar, along with the voice acting. Not for everyone though, especially for people after simple stories. 

Would not recommend Campione, it feels pretty generic and they have not done anything special to warrant my recommendation. Hagure Yuusha and Dakara Boku wa I will check out.

Most likely not going to watch Tari Tari, havent watched Yuru Yuri S1 and Dog Days S1 either. Oda Nobuna I will check out too, and also Binbougami.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Horizon is quite good, if you look past the naked MC and the mess there is actually a semi coherent story driving it. The music is also stellar, along with the voice acting. Not for everyone though, especially for people after simple stories.



Horizon has one of the worst attempts in a story. They tried making the Sengoku period more "high tech" and divided them into more "international" factions and made everything more "complex". And yet they failed with that.

I wouldn't call their "story" a "story" at all, much less a "semi coherent story."



Fourstaff said:


> Would not recommend Campione, it feels pretty generic and they have not done anything special to warrant my recommendation.



"Agreed", there are several shows with tsunderes out there that are like her that there's probably only one show with one tsundere like her and she's also voiced by the same seiyuu.


----------



## djisas (Jul 21, 2012)

I would recomend avoiding La storia della Arcana Famiglia, it is plain bad, bad characters, bad voicing, ok animation and not a semblance of a coherent story...

Natsuyuki Rendezvous on the other hand is quite good...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm digging sword art online... I need to catch up on fairy tail
... I stopped the week bleach ended... once bleach ended... I stopped watching a lot of the new stuff...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 22, 2012)

djisas said:


> I would recomend avoiding La storia della Arcana Famiglia, it is plain bad, bad characters, bad voicing, ok animation and not a semblance of a coherent story...
> 
> Natsuyuki Rendezvous on the other hand is quite good...



la storia della arcana famiglia is not bad but not good enough , i follow why is good to look for past times , natsuyuki rendezvous is great one of my favorite of this summer season , i follow all the new anime of this summer season , i dont have come on this thread from the start xd but i guess i wanna try to know other people who enjoy anime and manga xd ,im starting to read neon genesis evangelion 20 minutes ago and i see how the anime have follow the manga ,i follow a town where you live ( Kimi no iru Machi ) and other manga like gamaran , bleach ecc, i have see the guy tells dont follow new anime for the reason of the block of bleach,well if you know , they make the anime go too much faster than the manga and the story now was too close for continue the anime,we have only go wait the manga go much further xd


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Horizon has one of the worst attempts in a story. They tried making the Sengoku period more "high tech" and divided them into more "international" factions and made everything more "complex". And yet they failed with that.
> 
> I wouldn't call their "story" a "story" at all, much less a "semi coherent story."



In the sense you can say Nisemonogatari has a story 

Not going to lie, I am watching Horizon only for their antics


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> In the sense you can say Nisemonogatari has a story
> 
> Not going to lie, I am watching Horizon only for their antics



Horizon and Nisemonogatari are very different, since in Nisemonogatari he's still one of the main characters even if the story's "changed." With Horizon, there are many disparate attempts at having a "story", each with their *own* sets of characters. As I said, they tried doing a different take on the Sengoku period, and they failed miserably, everything ends up looking isolated except for when the various factions actually meet. Heck even Sengoku Basara had a better plot, and that's from a game whose plot was "beat everyone".


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Horizon and Nisemonogatari are very different, since in Nisemonogatari he's still one of the main characters even if the story's "changed." With Horizon, there are many disparate attempts at having a "story", each with their *own* sets of characters. As I said, they tried doing a different take on the Sengoku period, and they failed miserably, everything ends up looking isolated except for when the various factions actually meet. Heck even Sengoku Basara had a better plot, and that's from a game whose plot was "beat everyone".



Idk really, it reads somewhat like the author is trying to describe what is happening from everyone's eyes. I don't really mind stories like that, since that no matter what happens the endgame is that Horizon gets all her feelings back, and depending on outcome lives happily with Toori or dies soon after.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 22, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> In the sense you can say Nisemonogatari has a story
> 
> Not going to lie, I am watching Horizon only for their antics



nisemonogatari have a story,is based on the 2 systers but how they put ,in the different way of bakemonogatari , depends from the spectator if is ok or not,but have a story ,they make different approach , with new characters , put the sisters at the center ,but the bad thing is the story of araragi and hitagi with very little space in this story,but actually nisemonogatari is for the 2 sisters and the falsity in different ways ( nisemonogatari is story of falsity ), tell is without story is only and bad opinion to see ,is not at the level of bakemonogatari but this kind of anime dont have to make confront with other anime with a very different kind of story , situation and philosophy , i have appreciate nisemonogatari for the difference with bakemonogatari , like the real change of locations , a different view in the various situations,if you see bakemonogatari,for cover the space between the conversations they put road sign and view of the location , nisemonogatari is very different ,not like bakemonogatari but if you look nisemonogatari for see another bakemonogatari , well you make bad for think this xd , i have love nisemonogatari, not much how love bake but for me is good ,a very different approach xd


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Idk really, it reads somewhat like the author is trying to describe what is happening from everyone's eyes. I don't really mind stories like that, since that no matter what happens the endgame is that Horizon gets all her feelings back, and depending on outcome lives happily with Toori or dies soon after.



In much the same way that no matter what happens that small guy wearing yellow armor is actually the one that will win in Sengoku Basara. As I have said, there's nothing wrong with "dispersed" stories, but in the case of Horizon the only links they have with each other is the points where the various groups actually meet. Besides that, they're actually in *isolation*.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> In much the same way that no matter what happens that small guy wearing yellow armor is actually the one that will win in Sengoku Basara. As I have said, there's nothing wrong with "dispersed" stories, but in the case of Horizon the only links they have with each other is the points where the various groups actually meet. Besides that, they're actually in *isolation*.



Yes, a collection of isolated stories in the same universe. Each of them might or might not have an end or beginning, just "introduce character x, what (s)he did, move on to the next character".  I cannot argue that they have a coherent story, but it will be wrong to say that there is no story either (like Lucky Star or Nichijou). That does not stop me from liking Horizon.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> nisemonogatari have a story,is based on the 2 systers but how they put ,in the different way of bakemonogatari , depends from the spectator if is ok or not,but have a story ,they make different approach , with new characters , put the sisters at the center ,but the bad thing is the story of araragi and hitagi with very little space in this story,but actually nisemonogatari is for the 2 sisters and the falsity in different ways ( nisemonogatari is story of falsity ), tell is without story is only and bad opinion to see ,is not at the level of bakemonogatari but this kind of anime dont have to make confront with other anime with a very different kind of story , situation and philosophy , i have appreciate nisemonogatari for the difference with bakemonogatari , like the real change of locations , a different view in the various situations,if you see bakemonogatari,for cover the space between the conversations they put road sign and view of the location , nisemonogatari is very different ,not like bakemonogatari but if you look nisemonogatari for see another bakemonogatari , well you make bad for think this xd , i have love nisemonogatari, not much how love bake but for me is good ,a very different approach xd




That wall of text is really hard to read. Try sentences and paragraphs if you want people to read it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2012)

Mussels said:


> That wall of text is really hard to read. Try sentences and paragraphs if you want people to read it.



tldr Nisemonogatari has a story. All I can see in Nisemonogatari is PLOT, lots of them, just like Horizon.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 22, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> tldr Nisemonogatari has a story. All I can see in Nisemonogatari is PLOT, lots of them, just like Horizon.



this thing of wall of text is and excuse for not read my opinion about nisemonogatari, make comparison with horizon is ridicolous , is like make on the same level only why people see the category another and higurashi = brainless people xd


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> this thing of wall of text is and excuse for not read my opinion about nisemonogatari, make comparison with horizon is ridicolous , is like make on the same level only why people see the category another and higurashi = brainless people xd



this is going to come across rude, and for that i apologise.


It's clear English is not your first language, so please take your time to translate your posts properly. your posts are difficult to understand which is why they get misinterpreted, or ignored.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> this thing of wall of text is and excuse for not read my opinion about nisemonogatari, make comparison with horizon is ridicolous , is like make on the same level only why people see the category another and higurashi = brainless people xd



Yes I did read your whole post if you are interested in knowing, and I have summarised it for Mussels. If you don't like my summary please feel free to provide your own


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 22, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes I did read your whole post if you are interested in knowing, and I have summarised it for Mussels. If you don't like my summary please feel free to provide your own



is a fact of fairness read my opinion , your summary is for your personal purpose , yes english is not my first language but i dont have write in japanese or italian , i write like i speak with my mouth , if people are lazy to read is not my problem .

for me nisemonogatari is very different from bakemonogatari and i have explain my opinion,if you dont accept my motivated opinion in contrast with your without real solid base to prove what you tell about nise,  well make your conclusion xd xd


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> is a fact of fairness read my opinion , your summary is for your personal purpose , yes english is not my first language but i dont have write in japanese or italian , i write like i speak with my mouth , if people are lazy to read is not my problem .
> 
> for me nisemonogatari is very different from bakemonogatari and i have explain my opinion,if you dont accept my motivated opinion in contrast with your without real solid base to prove what you tell about nise,  well make your conclusion xd xd



I can go on and on about how Nise is different from Bake, but that will completely spoil the whole point of a summary, no? 

Regardless, it is my personal opinion that Nise does not have a story, or if it does it will not be remembered for it, much like Horizon.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 22, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I can go on and on about how Nise is different from Bake, but that will completely spoil the whole point of a summary, no?
> 
> Regardless, it is my personal opinion that Nise does not have a story, or if it does it will not be remembered for it, much like Horizon.



ok is your opinion but i wanna know why, i think is better explain why, but if you dont wanna give your motivation ok is your choice xd


----------



## djisas (Jul 22, 2012)

We all have different opinions and everyone is free to expose his own, and we can't discuss personal opinion with personal opinions of our own, because in the end everyone's got his own and we should respect...

Like i hate gundam, it is enough to start a flame war in any anime forum...
And i never watched it actually, i just dont like the concept or the design...


----------



## gopal (Jul 22, 2012)

i am in
Favsragon ball z,Dragon ball gt,Dragon ball af (fanmade comics),Avatar The last airbendern Avatar the legend of korra


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 22, 2012)

djisas said:


> We all have different opinions and everyone is free to expose his own, and we can't discuss personal opinion with personal opinions of our own, because in the end everyone's got his own and we should respect...
> 
> Like i hate gundam, it is enough to start a flame war in any anime forum...
> And i never watched it actually, i just dont like the concept or the design...



but you have  explain your point of view with your motivated opinion.
him dont tells why and make comparison from 2 anime of different categories and different story, horizon is much more like excel saga , nisemonogatari is another world ,and both of them have a story.
tells than are the same is a personal opinion ,but tell like is the right on the earth is wrong.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

Dj... even if you hate Gundam.. I'll never hate you.


----------



## djisas (Jul 22, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Dj... even if you hate Gundam.. I'll never hate you.



Im sure if we try, we can find common lovers...

Im sure you wont hate me either if i dislike naruto despite never watching a single episode, or one piece (at least i tried with one movie)...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2012)

djisas said:


> Im sure if we try, we can find common lovers...
> 
> Im sure you wont hate me either if i dislike naruto despite never watching a single episode, or one piece (at least i tried with one movie)...



Blah... I can see it being fine.. I don't like a few animes... we all can't love them all.. Pokemon!


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Blah... I can see it being fine.. I don't like a few animes... we all can't love them all.. Pokemon!



Shin-chan God thats horrible!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2012)

djisas said:


> Shin-chan God thats horrible!!



It is... But, damn, I will laugh my a$$ off at it... Then think.. why... why..


I didn't care for... Gunslinger Girls, and Strike Witches.. But, I did watch them both..


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 23, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> It is... But, damn, I will laugh my a$$ off at it... Then think.. why... why..
> 
> 
> I didn't care for... Gunslinger Girls, and Strike Witches.. But, I did watch them both..



I love Shin Chan! In the English dub it's so funny


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2012)

Its very hard to get past the awful art on shin-chan...

Gunslinger girls first season was great, but second was dumbified and all cast was changed...

Strike witches is good for the fan service though...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2012)

I did like gsg  season 1 more than 2.... but I was forcing myself to get threw it.... 

I watched strike witches... but, yeah, fan service it was... I felt dirty... just like queen blade....


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 23, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I did like gsg  season 1 more than 2.... but I was forcing myself to get threw it....
> 
> I watched strike witches... but, yeah, fan service it was... I felt dirty... just like queen blade....



gsg ? you talk about ghost in the shell? ghost in the shell movies and series are very cool, about strike witches i dont have see but mmmm , the first 2 seasons of queens blade are much more fan service than queens blade rebellion xd


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> gsg ? you talk about ghost in the shell? ghost in the shell movies and series are very cool, about strike witches i dont have see but mmmm , the first 2 seasons of queens blade are much more fan service than queens blade rebellion xd



gun slinger girl

i have up a few eps into season 2 it got real stupid. s1 was great though.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 23, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> gun slinger girl
> 
> i have up a few eps into season 2 it got real stupid. s1 was great though.



i have to look gunslinger girl ,i give you my opinion when i see xd


----------



## djisas (Jul 23, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i have to look gunslinger girl ,i give you my opinion when i see xd



If you have no problem with "little" girls turned into killing machines...
But there's more to it than it sounds...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 24, 2012)

djisas said:


> If you have no problem with "little" girls turned into killing machines...
> But there's more to it than it sounds...



i have read the trama, if the trama of an anime dont give me interest i dont watch it xd


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 24, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i have read the trama, if the trama of an anime dont give me interest i dont watch it xd



you could have just asked us.

7 year old little girls

italy

.50 sniper rifles and 9mm SMGs


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2012)

whats a trama?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

Started Oda Nobuna, only slightly more entertaining than Campione! (in other words dropping unless I get bored and there is nothing better to do).  

As of now, only Horizon II gets my "I am watching this" tag, although I still have a lot more to start.

We need more Kimi and Chiwa Saito :3


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dropping Horizon S2 now.

And the only good Chiwa Saito character right now is in Kuroko no Basket. And that says something since she doesn't have oppai that defies gravity there.


----------



## DOM (Jul 25, 2012)

What's a good one on hulu + ? 

Need something to watch during lunch


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 25, 2012)

DOM said:


> What's a good one on hulu + ?
> 
> Need something to watch during lunch



Checking the content list now...

Hmmm. Fairy Tail, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Persona 4, Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan, Mysterious Girlfriend X, High School DxD, The Future Diary, Is This a Zombie?, Medaka Box, Zetman, Bodacious Space Pirates, Waiting in the Summer, Sankarea...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

Very hard to find something which is universally loved this season, do you have anything?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Very hard to find something which is universally loved this season, do you have anything?
> 
> http://thejapaneselearner.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/hyouka_01.jpg



:shadedshu

I have, but because you used one of the worst characters from the shows that are currently showing right now, I won't mention them at all.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> I have, but because you used one of the worst characters from the shows that are currently showing right now, I won't mention them at all.



Goes a long way to prove that its quite hard to find something (more or less) universally loved this season. 

I quite like Chitanda, at least until episode 5/6 when I dropped Hyouka. I suppose you can call that last season, since that I have not watched Hyouka "this season".


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 25, 2012)

*Buying back my childhood, one bit at a time  *

Haven't seen much of this season besides Total Eclipse. Still keeping up with Shirokuma Cafe and Rock Lee SD.


A trip to Mixup netted me this


----------



## DOM (Jul 25, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Checking the content list now...
> 
> Hmmm. Fairy Tail, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Persona 4, Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan, Mysterious Girlfriend X, High School DxD, The Future Diary, Is This a Zombie?, Medaka Box, Zetman, Bodacious Space Pirates, Waiting in the Summer, Sankarea...



A lot of those I already seen it didn't like but I added some more to my fav list she how it goes I can't watch dumb ones or ones that have a bad story...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

DOM said:


> A lot of those I already seen it didn't like but I added some more to my fav list she how it goes I can't watch dumb ones or ones that have a bad story...



I have bad news for you ...

Can't think of an anime with a halfway decent story since Fate/Zero ended. Most of the rest like Accel World have ok stories, but not universally accepted as "good". Some will find them engaging but others will brush it off as another boring story.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> whats a trama?



is the plot in italian xd i have write without thinking xd



Fourstaff said:


> Started Oda Nobuna, only slightly more entertaining than Campione! (in other words dropping unless I get bored and there is nothing better to do).
> 
> As of now, only Horizon II gets my "I am watching this" tag, although I still have a lot more to start.
> 
> ...



you start oda nobuda after read the plot? is nonsense start a series thinking if is bored i drop , if you want only action without dialogs and other stuff well you have bad taste xd for search only action anime



Fourstaff said:


> Goes a long way to prove that its quite hard to find something (more or less) universally loved this season.
> 
> I quite like Chitanda, at least until episode 5/6 when I dropped Hyouka. I suppose you can call that last season, since that I have not watched Hyouka "this season".



you drop hyouka? is crazy , is like you bring a new pc and when a new piece comes out you bring another new one is crazy , its an anime with 21 or 22 episodes , what you pretend in the first episodes?


Dont multipost, use edit. - Mussels


----------



## djisas (Jul 25, 2012)

Hyouka might not have a PLOT, but it doesnt need any to look good and be fun...
Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita is particularly interesting and doesnt fall under any known genre (does it??) it's a huge fun mess...

How about Natsuyuki Rendezvous, i wonder if there is someone that dislikes this one which seems to be building a nice story and a good romance...

This season has lots of comedy and lot of poor stories, there isnt any A+ title i think...
Hopefully fall season will be better...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> you stard oda nobuda after read the plot? is nonsense starr a series thinking if is bored i drop , if you want only action without dialogs and other stuff well you have bad taste xd for search only action anime
> 
> you drop hyouka? is crazy , is like you bring a new pc and when a new piece comes out you bring a nother new one is crazy , its an anime with 21 or 22 episodes , what you pretend in the first episodes?



Started Nobuna based on entropy's suggestion, so far its ok but I have a feeling this will not last more than episode 5 for me. 

I watch anything which I consider to be good, regardless of what others think. A very good example will be Gundam Seed, I think its not too bad but a lot of people think its completely bollocks. Ano Hana received a lot of attention last year (2nd after Madoka in Spring 2011), but I find it completely unwatchable. I like Saiunkoku Monogatari, and find Eva quite shit. You cannot easily group me into stereotypes. 

Dropped Hyouka because I can't be bothered to continue watching it, just like Mirai Nikki.




djisas said:


> Jinrui wa Suitai Shimashita is particularly interesting and doesnt fall under any known genre (does it??) it's a huge fun mess...
> 
> How about Natsuyuki Rendezvous, i wonder if there is someone that dislikes this one which seems to be building a nice story and a good romance...
> 
> ...



Will take a look at Jinrui and Natsuyuki, but its more likely than not I will drop the two than not. 

I am with you on your seasonal analysis, I don't see anything good which I can recommend to everyone, unlike previous seasons which almost always have one (Fate Zero, KoreZom, Aquarion Evol, Steins;Gate, Madoka, etc)


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> I watch anything which I consider to be good, regardless of what others think. A very good example will be Gundam Seed, I think its not too bad but a lot of people think its completely bollocks. Ano Hana received a lot of attention last year (2nd after Madoka in Spring 2011), but I find it completely unwatchable. I like Saiunkoku Monogatari, and find Eva quite shit. You cannot easily group me into stereotypes.
> 
> Dropped Hyouka because I can't be bothered to continue watching it, just like Mirai Nikki.



bothered to watching it? and why you star if you dont like the plot? is nonsense like drop mirai nikki is nonsense drop it why you have in your mind your own plot .
i think you after read a plot make in your mind an idea of what is the final result and is bad to think that, is like watching a trailer for a movie or a game and make dreams about.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> bothered to watching it? and why you star if you dont like the plot? is nonsense like drop mirai nikki is nonsense drop it why you have in your mind your own plot .
> i think you after read a plot make in your mind an idea of what is the final result and is bad to think that, is like watching a trailer for a movie or a game and make dreams about.



If you like the plot that does not automatically mean that you like how the director executes the plot. Likewise, the plot might be generic but it can be done well. A good example of the former will be Gundam AGE and the latter, Toradora. There are anime which doesn't stick to the plot, like Aquarion Evol but enjoyable nonetheless. 

Don't judge the book by its cover.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> If you like the plot that does not automatically mean that you like how the director executes the plot. Likewise, the plot might be generic but it can be done well. A good example of the former will be Gundam AGE and the latter, Toradora. There are anime which doesn't stick to the plot, like Aquarion Evol but enjoyable nonetheless.
> 
> Don't judge the book by its cover.



i dont judge the book only bye the cover but the plot is part of the anime, if you dont see the plot is your problem, i see all the plot in all the anime i have see xd


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> If you like the plot that does not automatically mean that you like how the director executes the plot. Likewise, the plot might be generic but it can be done well. A good example of the former will be Gundam AGE and the latter, Toradora. There are anime which doesn't stick to the plot, like Aquarion Evol but enjoyable nonetheless.
> 
> Don't judge the book by its cover.



Toradora's not a good example there, considering it's ruined because of just one character.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Toradora's not a good example there, considering it's ruined because of just one character.



Very hard to find anime which fits the bill if you disqualify candidates because one of their cast misbehaves


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Started Oda Nobuna, only slightly more entertaining than Campione! (in other words dropping unless I get bored and there is nothing better to do).
> 
> As of now, only Horizon II gets my "I am watching this" tag, although I still have a lot more to start.
> 
> ...



who is hse from? my google skills apparently lack after checking what you listed in this post. I just woke uop though. my coffee pot isnt done yet.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Very hard to find anime which fits the bill if you disqualify candidates because one of their cast misbehaves



Considering she's the main character, everything else would certainly unravel. It's the same with Hyouka, actually. She's also a main character that it's not good at all. Although for everything else, it was still interesting enough that I didn't drop it (I finished Toradora, for example, and I'm still watching Hyouka).



Solaris17 said:


> who is hse from? my google skills apparently lack after checking what you listed in this post. I just woke uop though. my coffee pot isnt done yet.



It's in the post, "Horizon II", specifically this. Specifically, her.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 25, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Considering she's the main character, everything else would certainly unravel. It's the same with Hyouka, actually. She's also a main character that it's not good at all. Although for everything else, it was still interesting enough that I didn't drop it (I finished Toradora, for example, and I'm still watching Hyouka).
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the post, "Horizon II", specifically this. Specifically, her.



you are such a dick.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 25, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Considering she's the main character, everything else would certainly unravel.



And that will be Taiga I take it? I quite like Taiga, she reminds me of misbehaving single childs. Quite well portrayed if you ask me.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> And that will be Taiga I take it? I quite like Taiga, she reminds me of misbehaving single childs. Quite well portrayed if you ask me.



"Well portrayed"? 

Let's make a character who's lonely, but doesn't want others to know that she's lonely so she therefore wants to be alone, but she doesn't want to be alone because she's lonely because of something she has nothing to do with, and therefore she has nothing to do with being alone, but she wants to be alone so others doesn't know that she's lonely!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> "Well portrayed"?
> 
> Let's make a character who's lonely, but doesn't want others to know that she's lonely so she therefore wants to be alone, but she doesn't want to be alone because she's lonely because of something she has nothing to do with, and therefore she has nothing to do with being alone, but she wants to be alone so others doesn't know that she's lonely!



That is exactly like most of the single childs I know, other than one who practically lived in a boarding school for his entire life, hence I think she is well portrayed. Not necessarily likeable, just well portrayed. I can't really quantify how much she acts like a single child though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Blah...


the Legend of Legendary Heroes.... Is there a plan to make more? It was so good up til Episode 20...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Blah...
> 
> the Legend of Legendary Heroes.... Is there a plan to make more? It was so good up til Episode 20...



Everyone wants more of LoLH, but as of now there is no plans to make more awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Everyone wants more of LoLH, but as of now there is no plans to make more awesome.



I loved it.. even up to the end it was just. great.. but, it felt so rushed after episode 14 or so... Story was great, characters... Man... Now, I gotta find one more dubbed anime to last me this last week of doing doubles on the weekend.


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone watching Binbougami ga!??
The "extravagant" part of Noitamina weekly slot the "slow" part is taken by quality romance Natsuyuki Rendezvous...
The comedy is spot on, maybe the best comedy of the season (along with best romance)...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 28, 2012)

i follow all the series of this summer , bimbogami ga is a super crazy xd i love it,natsuyuki rendezvous is very romantic.
the only one i dont like much is la storia dell'arcana famiglia, im italian and the use of the italians words is a little stupid xd.
im wait to see the next episode of oda nobuna,total eclipse,sword art online and accel world xd.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone watching Accel World? it's quite a decent anime so far.. I've also just finished Dusk Maiden of Amnesia as well, I think I've fallen in love with pale, long black haired mysterious women now.. lol


----------



## djisas (Jul 29, 2012)

Accel world, that with cheap looking game graphics and worst mc ever??
I do, lol, at least watching porky kun being humiliated was half fun and chicks are good lookin...

Red'd cool though...

Yeah, all girls are belong to porky...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 29, 2012)

djisas said:


> Accel world, that with cheap looking game graphics and worst mc ever??
> I do, lol, at least watching porky kun being humiliated was half fun and chicks are good lookin...
> 
> Red'd cool though...
> ...



why you think is fun bulling people? im serious ,in japan not more time ago a guy of 13 years old suicide for bulling , talk about that problem in anime is important


----------



## djisas (Jul 29, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> why you think is fun bulling people? im serious ,in japan not more time ago a guy of 13 years old suicide for bulling , talk about that problem in anime is important



They shouldnt make him look like that, and shouldnt have have him hogging all the girls in the show, everyone will want to bully him like that...

He lost because he was an idiot, a punch to the face would have done it, but no he had to use his super special maneuver to lasnt last hit, and when he fails he starts thinking hes useless and stuff, there is no sympathy for character like him...

At least that's what i think...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 29, 2012)

djisas said:


> They shouldnt make him look like that, and shouldnt have have him hogging all the girls in the show, everyone will want to bully him like that...
> 
> He lost because he was an idiot, a punch to the face would have done it, but no he had to use his super special maneuver to lasnt last hit, and when he fails he starts thinking hes useless and stuff, there is no sympathy for character like him...
> 
> At least that's what i think...



if you think than him have others intentions with have all this girls around is a thing but is a good guy.
him dont love make problems and in the actual situation have to sustain a thing much bigger then him ,if you are desperate and dont find solutions you cry ,its normal . i think you dont have sympathy only why you dont understand.
i agree with you if you talking about shinji hikari from evangelion.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 29, 2012)

If im right hunter x hunter got 2 versions old and now new, old had like 62series,will new one have same amount?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 29, 2012)

Arciks said:


> If im right hunter x hunter got 2 versions old and now new, old had like 62series,will new one have same amount?



new is much faster paced, but (hopefully) will go beyond where the old series, and ova's left off.
I highly recommend checking out the original.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 31, 2012)

A little something I spent my weekend finishing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HNSmZhSurc


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 31, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> A little something I spent my weekend finishing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HNSmZhSurc



one of my favorite anime of this last season xd .
im wait for the ova at august .


----------



## phobias23 (Aug 3, 2012)

djisas said:


> They shouldnt make him look like that, and shouldnt have have him hogging all the girls in the show, everyone will want to bully him like that...
> 
> He lost because he was an idiot, a punch to the face would have done it, but no he had to use his super special maneuver to lasnt last hit, and when he fails he starts thinking hes useless and stuff, there is no sympathy for character like him...
> 
> At least that's what i think...


agreed, and that porky porky isnt fun at all, silver crow kind of pussy that avatar, speed, wings and cry porky. really the story is interesting but that main character is not!


----------



## phobias23 (Aug 3, 2012)

need some action anime, old or new....
jormungand left me anxious.
watching inuyasha the old serie and gintama.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 3, 2012)

phobias23 said:


> agreed, and that porky porky isnt fun at all, silver crow kind of pussy that avatar, speed, wings and cry porky. really the story is interesting but that main character is not!



its different from the "normal" kind of guy in most anime with super cool image,they are young and i think in the future him change is aspect but prefer the super cool style guy and not the much normal person is like people who have iphone why most people have it.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello,

Please add me to the list.

Favs: Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Elfen Lied


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 3, 2012)

random said:


> Anyone watching Accel World? it's quite a decent anime so far.. I've also just finished Dusk Maiden of Amnesia as well, I think I've fallen in love with pale, long black haired mysterious women now.. lol



hadn't see this one, may have to check it out....


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 3, 2012)

random said:


> Anyone watching Accel World? it's quite a decent anime so far.. I've also just finished Dusk Maiden of Amnesia as well, I think I've fallen in love with pale, long black haired mysterious women now.. lol



"So far" is the key there. Take note of that. 



Ahhzz said:


> hadn't see this one, may have to check it out....



Which one? Accel World or Dusk Maiden?


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 3, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Which one? Accel World or Dusk Maiden?


Either honestly, but was going to check Accel World


----------



## djisas (Aug 3, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Either honestly, but was going to check Accel World



Dusk maiden much better, comedy's good, little bit of horror and suspense and good lookin chicks, nice story though...

Big spoiler ending though...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it just me or the cast of Dog Days received some plastic surgery between S1 and S2?


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 4, 2012)

Total Eclipse is moving somewhat slow. Is it a two cour season?


Also, more Mixup bounty


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 7, 2012)

random said:


> Anyone watching Accel World? it's quite a decent anime so far.. I've also just finished Dusk Maiden of Amnesia as well, I think I've fallen in love with pale, long black haired mysterious women now.. lol


Yup, I am watching that along with Sword Art Online


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably going to marathon SAO and Accel World once they are done, since that the reviews are not too bad. In the meantime, going to start the long delayed Mawaru Penguindrum and AKB0048, I am not attracted to a lot of this season's stuff.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 10, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Probably going to marathon SAO and Accel World once they are done, since that the reviews are not too bad. In the meantime, going to start the long delayed Mawaru Penguindrum and AKB0048, I am not attracted to a lot of this season's stuff.



mawaru is very good in my opinion xd i like it.


----------



## razaron (Aug 10, 2012)

Holy balls, Natsuyuki Rendezvous is good.


----------



## razaron (Aug 14, 2012)

This year's been a great year for anime. Usually there's 1 or 2 great series alongside a bunch of good and meh series, but this year there's been lots of great ones. From what I've seen of this years anime, the ones I'd classify as great are: Natsuyuki Rendezvous, Tsuritama, Uchuu Kyoudai, Fate/Zero, Natsume Yuujnchou Shi and Sword Art Online. 
Apparently Sakamichi no Apollon is very good as well, so I'mma watch that next.

EDIT: You can add Sakamichi no Apollon to that list.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally, we're going to see some action in the next Total Eclipse, I was fearing it would turn into a harem anime.

Picked up Campione!


More bounty:


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 16, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Finally, we're going to see some action in the next Total Eclipse, I was fearing it would turn into a harem anime.
> 
> Picked up Campione!
> 
> ...



well total eclipse is 21 episodes if im correct , make normal life moment for describe the various character is good , love campione xd and most of the summer series xd


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a lot of episodes to watch.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 17, 2012)

Uhmm.....what happened with Eureka Seven AO ? Was the show canceled. 

In fact i cant seem to find some of the shows that i am following if they have new episodes.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2012)

scoutingwraith said:


> Uhmm.....what happened with Eureka Seven AO ? Was the show canceled.
> 
> In fact i cant seem to find some of the shows that i am following if they have new episodes.



the internet was cancelled.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 17, 2012)

scoutingwraith said:


> Uhmm.....what happened with Eureka Seven AO ? Was the show canceled.
> 
> In fact i cant seem to find some of the shows that i am following if they have new episodes.



The Olympics happened.


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> The Olympics happened.



If you visited gg's place they announced there would be a break...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 17, 2012)

djisas said:


> If you visited gg's place they announced there would be a break...



The Olympics happened. You're saying that as if only gg's the only one subbing it. Even Hadena took a break...because there's nothing to sub.

Joshiraku is also affected (and gg's already an episode, or a week if you want, behind in subbing it - until now). As well as Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Aug 22, 2012)

watching Gurren Lagann... cause of "drop it" lol.


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 24, 2012)

alright folks it's been awhile since i've been around but i need all the infinite wisdom that this thread can offer.  basically i'm board.  i need something new to watch.  I've just rewatched samurai champloo, cowboy bebop and ghost in the shell.  any suggestions? Death note is one of my more recent favorites.


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Aug 24, 2012)

das müffin mann said:


> alright folks it's been awhile since i've been around but i need all the infinite wisdom that this thread can offer.  basically i'm board.  i need something new to watch.  I've just rewatched samurai champloo, cowboy bebop and ghost in the shell.  any suggestions? Death note is one of my more recent favorites.



Hellsing OVA is pretty good. Has vampires.. zombies.. nazis.. crusaders/catholics.. protestants.. werewolves.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2012)

das müffin mann said:


> alright folks it's been awhile since i've been around but i need all the infinite wisdom that this thread can offer.  basically i'm board.  i need something new to watch.  I've just rewatched samurai champloo, cowboy bebop and ghost in the shell.  any suggestions? Death note is one of my more recent favorites.



Steins;Gate


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2012)

after steins:gate, watch mirai nikki. its similar to death note.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> after steins:gate, watch mirai nikki. its similar to death note.



downloading mirai nikki  death note was nice anime so will probably mirai nikki be 

atm watching Hokuto no Ken will last for couple of weeks for me .


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 24, 2012)

alucard13mmfmj said:


> Hellsing OVA is pretty good. Has vampires.. zombies.. nazis.. crusaders/catholics.. protestants.. werewolves.





Mussels said:


> after steins:gate, watch mirai nikki. its similar to death note.





Fourstaff said:


> Steins;Gate



thanks for the suggestions (and something to browse through in math), i'm not familiar with either one but i can't wait to check them out.  I've heard people talk about hellsing, i've even caught a glimpse or two here and there, but i've always passed it up.  if only i had know about the nazi's


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2012)

i love Anime 

Ghost in The Shell
Dragonball Z & GT
Bleach
Eureka 7 
Full Metal Alchemist : Brotherhood
Cowboy Bebop
Deadman Wonderland
Naruto 
Samurai 7


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 24, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> i love Anime
> 
> Ghost in The Shell
> Dragonball Z & GT
> ...



i agree with you for all this anime , the ony 3  i dont have see is samurai 7 and eureka 7 abd deadman wonderland but dragonball gt is the baddest series they ruin dragonball


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 24, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i agree with you for all this anime , the ony 3  i dont have see is samurai 7 and eureka 7 abd deadman wonderland but dragonball gt is the baddest series they ruin dragonball



i agree GT swayed way off course from the DBZ story


----------



## razaron (Aug 25, 2012)

Has anyone else here read Saikyou Densentsu Kurosawa? If so, what'd you think of it?



Durvelle27 said:


> i agree GT swayed way off course from the DBZ story


What story? DBZ invented the shounen battle manga genre, there was never really an over arching story. It actually started of as a parody of Journey to the West. The part from Raditz to Frieza was the only part that felt like an actually continuous story.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm with you. DBZ wasn't a story, but an ongoing battle.. Loved it once..


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Aug 26, 2012)

razaron said:


> Has anyone else here read Saikyou Densentsu Kurosawa? If so, what'd you think of it?
> 
> 
> What story? DBZ invented the shounen battle manga genre, there was never really an over arching story. It actually started of as a parody of Journey to the West. The part from Raditz to Frieza was the only part that felt like an actually continuous story.



we dont talk about the "story" inside dragonball but the characters life , power and ability , why in dragoball gt they become all powerless? why they put from nowhere 7 new dragonballs when the castle of god was destroyed a lot of times ? and the questions are more xd


----------



## razaron (Aug 27, 2012)

Just finished the second series of Tentai Senshi Sunred. Good stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2012)

watching moyashimon. never thought an anime about bacteria and microbes could be GOOD.


----------



## razaron (Sep 3, 2012)

Watching Konjiki no Gash Bell. It's quite good.

PS. Dat Wakamoto,


----------



## razaron (Sep 7, 2012)

Finished Gash Bell and it's manga. The anime ended on a crappy note, but, the manga was great. The last arc reminded me of the Cell saga.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 7, 2012)

Fall 2012 Anime



Spoiler












Bigger picture here:


Spoiler


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 7, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Fall 2012 Anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most of them like the others last 3 season are in my list xd i need billions of tb xd


----------



## djisas (Sep 7, 2012)

I see a lot of generic harem anime, but hopefully it will be better than this season...


----------



## Frizz (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been binging on anime ever since I sold my main rig lol. So far in the past few weeks I've caught up and watched

Another
Dusk Maiden
Hyouka
Sankarea
Heaven's Memo Pad
Haruhi
Heaven's Lost Property
Samurai 7
Kokoro Connect
Xam'd
Dance in the Vampire Bund
Black Cat

Most of the anime I listed had their moments but I really enjoyed them all equally. I think the second season of Haruhi was poor though and the ending for Sankrea didn't offer any closure. 

Currently downloading, Fate/Zero 1&2, Mayo Chiki, Steins Gate and Kon hopefully they'll be somewhat as enjoyable.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 24, 2012)

random said:


> I think the second season of Haruhi was poor though



Why, exactly? 



random said:


> and the ending for Sankrea didn't offer any closure.



Very hard to put in some closure at that point when it's quite obvious there's a lot more to happen in the show.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 24, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Why, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to put in some closure at that point when it's quite obvious there's a lot more to happen in the show.







Spoiler



The time loop was annoying =.= and the arc after that wasn't very interesting or significant, the movie felt more like the actual second season of the series.

In Sankrea, he made no progress whatsoever in finding a way to preserve her body which was the main urgency in the series for me. (Closure was the wrong word.)



One thing about the "Endless Eight" episodes though, it did make me feel like I was also experiencing the same infinite time loop with the characters but goddamn that was torture.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 24, 2012)

random said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have drop the 2° series of harui for the same reason, the endless 8 ruin the mood and ruin the series,i have to watch the movie ,most people tells me is great,about sankarea i waithing the 2° season why the manga is ongoing xd but i have to find the ova xd.


----------



## razaron (Sep 27, 2012)

Holy balls,


----------



## djisas (Sep 27, 2012)

Dammit, it actually sounds good...


----------



## Frizz (Oct 6, 2012)

MY god Stein's Gate was so freaking good, none of the anime I listed in my previous post came close to how satisfied I am with this series.. I am so depressed that the ride is over


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2012)

random said:


> MY god Stein's Gate was so freaking good, none of the anime I listed in my previous post came close to how satisfied I am with this series.. I am so depressed that the ride is over



theres a movie coming


----------



## Frizz (Oct 6, 2012)

Mussels said:


> theres a movie coming



I read that there is still no concrete date for release


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2012)

So, who's watching which among the new shows? Albeit there would still be a couple of new shows yet to air (they'll do so in the coming weekend).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2012)

im catching up on Champloo and BLeach myself


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 23, 2012)

new swag:


----------



## djisas (Oct 23, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> new swag:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img204/7151/img0729xb.jpg



Watching classics now??


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 23, 2012)

I highly recommend the following new shows:
Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai! 
Girls und Panzer
Teekyu
Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 23, 2012)

djisas said:


> Watching classics now??



All of ZIMA catalog was discounted and I couldn't pass up.  I didn't watch many of these, although I think I watched some eps of Sandybell, Remi and Tom Sawyer. I watched almost all of Mazinger Z as a kid though.

CR glitched over the weekend and I could get access to the US CR catalog. Watched Lucky Star on Sunday. Yes, 10 hours straight. *my back is killing me*


----------



## djisas (Oct 23, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> All of ZIMA catalog was discounted and I couldn't pass up.  I didn't watch many of these, although I think I watched some eps of Sandybell, Remi and Tom Sawyer. I watched almost all of Mazinger Z as a kid though.
> 
> CR glitched over the weekend and I could get access to the US CR catalog. Watched Lucky Star on Sunday. Yes, 10 hours straight. *my back is killing me*



I bet it was worth it, watching lucky star...


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 23, 2012)

currently watching tokyo majin which is pretty darn good


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing has caught my eye yet, going to wait till half season and see how things go. Interested in Robotics;Notes, Magi


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 23, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Nothing has caught my eye yet, going to wait till half season and see how things go. Interested in Robotics;Notes, Magi



im watching both of them and are very good xd


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Nothing has caught my eye yet, going to wait till half season and see how things go. Interested in Robotics;Notes, Magi



Watch out for K and psycho pass, the latter is an interesting utopia cyberpunk... 
Magi for a good fantasy one...
Hidamari just for the moe and the great comedy, there is also some art and an interesting artistic direction...


----------



## Binge (Oct 24, 2012)

Magi is an awesome manga, but I have had no insight into the anime.  I fear part of the reason I do not participate often in this thread has been the rapid decline in animated series vs written.  Some divine force needs to inspire the Japanese to greatness.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 24, 2012)

djisas said:


> Watch out for K and psycho pass, the latter is an interesting utopia cyberpunk...
> Magi for a good fantasy one...
> Hidamari just for the moe and the great comedy, there is also some art and an interesting artistic direction...



take a look at code breaker and zetsuen no tempest xd.


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 24, 2012)

has anyone else seen ghost in the shell 2.0?  it's an updated high-res version of the original (which, in my opinion in on of the most fluid and visually striking animated movies. ever.) it's only available in Japanese w/English subs.  Which i don't mind at all; but i think that the ghost in the shell franchise has some of the better English voice acting I've heard.  all in all it's a great remake.  except for one terrible, grueling eyesore.  The opening scene.  I couldn't believe my eyes as i watched this travesty of an opening scene unfold before my eyes.  in the original we see a naked major perched on a rooftop of a skyscraper (why is she naked? cause, japan.) overlooking the hotel room of a shady foreign diplomat meeting with a Japanese programmer.  year hear the mention of a project "2501" and we cut to sceen of police force section 6 moving up the stairway.  cut back to the major in all her naked glory; you see her sever connection with batou and the rest of her team.  SHIT GETS REAL.  You see this badass cyborg she-devil leap from this skyscraper, naked, with nothing more than what appears a translucent tether; all of this happening simultaneously as section 6 begins to apprehend the suspects.  Then BAM!  3 gunshots out of nowhere, diplomat's head explodes! the cheif inspector is like WHAAAAAA???? imposibruuuu!  where did it come from?  everyone rushes over to the window to catch a slight glimpse of the major's eyes as she waves her hand over her face and disappears into the skyline with her active camouflage.  That's an assassination.  now how could you ruin something so awesome?  simple, digitally animate the major, but just for the opening scene, and leave everything else in it's original cell shading.  They didn't even do a good job either, she looked like a ken doll with boobs.  If you've ever seen that terribly animated 3-d Japanese porn, that's what she looks like, with abs.  sorry about the rant, and the many grammar/punctuation errors that exist within this rant.  This and Akira were the first anime i was ever exposed to, and i still have both on vhs.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 24, 2012)

das müffin mann said:


> has anyone else seen ghost in the shell 2.0?  it's an updated high-res version of the original (which, in my opinion in on of the most fluid and visually striking animated movies. ever.) it's only available in Japanese w/English subs.  Which i don't mind at all; but i think that the ghost in the shell franchise has some of the better English voice acting I've heard.  all in all it's a great remake.  except for one terrible, grueling eyesore.  The opening scene.  I couldn't believe my eyes as i watched this travesty of an opening scene unfold before my eyes.  in the original we see a naked major perched on a rooftop of a skyscraper (why is she naked? cause, japan.) overlooking the hotel room of a shady foreign diplomat meeting with a Japanese programmer.  year hear the mention of a project "2501" and we cut to sceen of police force section 6 moving up the stairway.  cut back to the major in all her naked glory; you see her sever connection with batou and the rest of her team.  SHIT GETS REAL.  You see this badass cyborg she-devil leap from this skyscraper, naked, with nothing more than what appears a translucent tether; all of this happening simultaneously as section 6 begins to apprehend the suspects.  Then BAM!  3 gunshots out of nowhere, diplomat's head explodes! the cheif inspector is like WHAAAAAA???? imposibruuuu!  where did it come from?  everyone rushes over to the window to catch a slight glimpse of the major's eyes as she waves her hand over her face and disappears into the skyline with her active camouflage.  That's an assassination.  now how could you ruin something so awesome?  simple, digitally animate the major, but just for the opening scene, and leave everything else in it's original cell shading.  They didn't even do a good job either, she looked like a ken doll with boobs.  If you've ever seen that terribly animated 3-d Japanese porn, that's what she looks like, with abs.  sorry about the rant, and the many grammar/punctuation errors that exist within this rant.  This and Akira were the first anime i was ever exposed to, and i still have both on vhs.



i have see all from ghost in the shell is one my favorite anime,i have see the first and the second movie and the 2.0 and is very cool , the anime series is cool as well xd.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 24, 2012)

i started Gurren Langann XD

yoko  :3


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 25, 2012)

yeah the cgi major was fugly, the rest of the movie looks good tho.
Both the gits and akira blurays look amazing, you ever find someone trying to claim dvd is just as good as bluray for anime throw those or one of the eva blu's on.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2012)

i googled the scene you're talking about. CGI boobs have never looked so bad.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 25, 2012)

i dunno the cgi boobs in the recent cgi starship troopers movie are pretty terrifying


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2012)

bostonbuddy said:


> i dunno the cgi boobs in the recent cgi starship troopers movie are pretty terrifying



googling it now, everyone loves a good horror movie.


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> googling it now, everyone loves a good horror movie.



these days it's a reflex


----------



## djisas (Oct 25, 2012)

das müffin mann said:


> has anyone else seen ghost in the shell 2.0?/QUOTE]
> 
> The original GITs is still better than the 2.0...
> 
> ...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've dropped Zetsuen no Tempest already. I spoiled myself and saw that the story itself won't get better at all.


----------



## djisas (Oct 27, 2012)

K is quite enjoyable, Psycho pass is doing great, still watching Zetsuen it isnt bad so far, Jormugand ep 3 was quite something, good action and a memorable vengeance...
Robotic notes ep 3 was also quite good, it's starting to get entertaining...


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2012)

the fuck?










I guess either Ueshiba or someone at Kodansha was a Melville fan or maybe the manga was supposed to take another direction (those scissors are the perfect yandere tool)


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 1, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> the fuck?
> 
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9966/nazonokanojox0000.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img20/8792/2574.jpg
> ...



i love nazo no kanojo x xd


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 8, 2012)

long time no post, currently watching

Jormungand: Perfect Order (R!!!!)
Pet no Kanojo
CHu^2
Initial D 5th stage (too bad its only twice a month and only 6 eps afaik)
Sword Art Online
Space Brothers
Btooom!

still finishing Binbougami-ga, Jinrui and tari Tari

Still waiting for 2nd season of Nazo no Kanojo X '__'


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.funimation.com/rojas/blog/please-take-our-fall-2012-funimation-survey/5854551

Funimation survey.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> long time no post, currently watching
> 
> Jormungand: Perfect Order (R!!!!)
> Pet no Kanojo
> ...




hold up hold up holdup...


you mean initial d is back


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 20, 2012)

yep, tho i heard it only runs for 6 eps, twice a month.

also trying out SVP (smooth video project) for animes, looks both weird and nice, panning is a silky smooth 60 fps+ lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 22, 2012)

i heard Evangelion 3.0 is showing and sold lots of tickets  '__'


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## entropy13 (Nov 25, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/9392/speeddatingforotakus.jpg



Not go back in time and land in a parallel dimension and kill the other competitors?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 6, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i love nazo no kanojo x xd



It seems that it really made a splash. Discommunication (Ueshiba's opera prima) is getting a reprint:


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 7, 2012)

winter anime list...still waiting for NnK X 2nd season '__'



Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 7, 2012)

Haganai S2 is the only one I will watch with certainty. The rest will depend on recommendations.


----------



## djisas (Dec 7, 2012)

That list looks to short...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 7, 2012)

Nekomonogatari Black announced! :3

Time to develop fetishes I haven't thought about yet.


----------



## djisas (Dec 8, 2012)

a 2h special on 31 december...


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 8, 2012)

Girls und Panzer pretty good.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Girls und Panzer pretty good.



A lot of people registered over at MyAnimeList just because of that show, apparently.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 9, 2012)

hmm, ive only read nekomonogatari white, a story told in the pov of hanekawa, was black similar?


----------



## DOM (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone here use Crunchyroll ? It's like hulu+ but just anime


----------



## djisas (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone watching zetsuen no tempest?

This weak 12th episode was the most epic anime episode i have seen in a while...

Maybe it was the music, it sounded as if i was listening to a Beethoven score, it was a really trhiling episode and with some unexpected twists...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 21, 2012)

LOL already dropped it because of the sister's brother complex.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 21, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> LOL already dropped it because of the sister's brother complex.



but they are not blood related so where is the problem? open your mind xd


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> but they are not blood related so where is the problem? open your mind xd



The problem is not because of the brother complex itself, but because it isn't relevant to the show at all, unlike for example the currently showing Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne, which uses it as a source of comedy. And even without that, it still sucks hard. Only the OP's the good thing.


----------



## djisas (Dec 21, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> The problem is not because of the brother complex itself, but because it isn't relevant to the show at all, unlike for example the currently showing Onii-chan Dakedo Ai Sae Areba Kankeinai yo ne, which uses it as a source of comedy. And even without that, it still sucks hard. Only the OP's the good thing.



How many episodes have you watched?
2?

You have no idea of how good the story actually is, and there is ZERO incest or much brocon even...
Everything that happens is relevant to the plot, every minor detail...
Give it a second chance...

K is also improving a lot with some new twists to the story...

Pshycopass is the best thriller of the year with a lot of good story and action...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Three episodes for Tempest. Never gave K a chance, has yaoi written all over it (and the yaoi fangirls swarm all over it already).

Dropped Psycho-Pass after 9 episodes. You could say it's Guilty Crown Mk. II, although it's not the main characters that are at fault but the very shallow and underwhelming bad guys.


----------



## razaron (Dec 22, 2012)

Then I'm guessing you haven't seen Hakuouki either?


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 22, 2012)

razaron said:


> Then I'm guessing you haven't seen Hakuouki either?



LOL I toiled over it because it was about the Shinsengumi. But I barely survived with my brain intact.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 22, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> LOL I toiled over it because it was about the Shinsengumi. But I barely survived with my brain intact.



good looking guys does not mean yaoi talking about k ,psycho pass is very good i dont understand why you dropped.

zetsuen is good thriller with magic and in the complex is all correlated and about oniai if you dont like the commedie with provocation and ecchi is not for you xd.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> good looking guys does not mean yaoi



Yeah and beach/swimming pool episodes does not mean fanservice.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 22, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah and beach/swimming pool episodes does not mean fanservice.



an exsample of fanservice is maken ki but not all episodes from different series are fanservice , dont generalize.
 its one of the baddest thing to do in anime series xd.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 2, 2013)

kokoro connect, nekomonogatari hmmm...


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 4, 2013)

Swag:








Got the last piece of this puzzle a few days ago


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Swag:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img809/3790/img0976ma.jpg
> 
> ...



interesting how Harmony Gold Combined 3 different series into a Single Series.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished SAO. I don't understand Kirito's logic in the second arc: SAO's creator kills 4000 people, some whom he meet and even card for and Kirito doesn't feel any contempt when he gives him the seed? He even releases it to the whole WWW 

Still a good show although the second arc feels rushed.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 11, 2013)

Watching Ixion Saga. tropes fest, better taken in small amounts at a time. Picked up hakkenden


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghost in the Shell.

i missed out on a lot of anime in my childhood.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Jan 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Finished SAO. I don't understand Kirito's logic in the second arc: SAO's creator kills 4000 people, some whom he meet and even card for and Kirito doesn't feel any contempt when he gives him the seed? He even releases it to the whole WWW
> 
> Still a good show although the second arc feels rushed.



From what I been reading on MAL forums the novels had alot more story to the first part of the series (1-14ep) and some of it was in the wrong order.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone checked this out yet?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ore_no_Kanojo_to_Osananajimi_ga_Shuraba_Sugiru


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Anyone checked this out yet?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ore_no_Kanojo_to_Osananajimi_ga_Shuraba_Sugiru



im watching it xd very interesting xd


----------



## Eternalchaos (Jan 15, 2013)

New Ghost in the shell out this year  http://www.animenewsnetwork.co.uk/news/2013-01-15/ghost-in-the-shell-arise-anime-to-launch-in-2013


----------



## Shihab (Jan 15, 2013)

So, is there anything to _The 5 Stars Stories'_ movie other than being a big ad for the Manga? The story had potential for a good anime imo.



de.das.dude said:


> Ghost in the Shell.
> 
> i missed out on a lot of anime in my childhood.



Aye...
But tbh, good thing I did. Some things are better left till you have enough brain in ya to understand and enjoy them fully  

 (Yes, I was stupid naive when I was a child)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 15, 2013)

Watching fat demon queen planting potatoes, so far so good.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Watching fat demon queen planting potatoes, so far so good.



Yeah, anyone not watching it would know what you're talking about. 



Anyway, I'd recommend the following among the new shows:
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
Kotoura-san
Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru*
Mondaiji-tachi ga Isekai kara Kuru Sou Desu yo?
Tamako Market*

Those with asterisks are recommended with some...reservations.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 16, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah, anyone not watching it would know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ sasami san gambaranai ,boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai next and hakkenden


----------



## HammerON (Jan 16, 2013)

I am getting old I guess
Up to a couple years ago, I really loved anime
It started with Dragon Ball Z. Then I got into "Adult Swim" and things just took off from there. Really love Trigun, Cowboy Bebop, Rurouni Kenshin, Fullmetal Alchemist, Bleach, Samurai Champloo...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hammer, try Gunslinger Girls, Chrno (Chrono)Crusade, X, I'll think of others...Got one stuck on my tongue, can't remember,.,.....


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 16, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Yeah, anyone not watching it would know what you're talking about.



Demon Queen potato farmer = Maoyuu Maou Yuusha, aka Spice and Wolf *season 3*. Watching Haganai NEXT just because I watched the first season.


----------



## JNUKZ (Jan 16, 2013)

Dragon Ball Z 
Translated to portuguese 
Cachalote.

I used to like Naruto too.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there anything stands out with high quality animation coming out lately?


----------



## djisas (Jan 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Demon Queen potato farmer = Maoyuu Maou Yuusha, aka Spice and Wolf *season 3*. Watching Haganai NEXT just because I watched the first season.



And because of the quality of the plot...



kid41212003 said:


> Is there anything stands out with high quality animation coming out lately?



Kyoani Tamako Market, cant think of anything else


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 17, 2013)

djisas said:


> And because of the quality of the plot...



PLOT is fine, I am not complaining :3

Not much good stuff to watch other than softcore porn this season, so I might as well watch the better ones


----------



## djisas (Jan 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> PLOT is fine, I am not complaining :3
> 
> Not much good stuff to watch other than softcore porn this season, so I might as well watch the better ones



There is Tamako market very entertaining and Chihayafuru second season, these are pretty good and make do with no fanservice or harem antic at all...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2013)

wait.... is it really spice and wolf season 3?


----------



## djisas (Jan 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> wait.... is it really spice and wolf season 3?



No, but i guess you could call it spiritual successor in a way...

I watched episode 2 of hagannai 2, i must say that is still is quite entertaining to watch...

But Psycho pass 13 and Zetsuen tempest 14 where really good, specially Zetsuen, every episode can be quite unpredictable...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 18, 2013)

currently watching:

Haganai 2
Sasami-san (its weird but made by shaft so its normal and i like)
MaoYuusha
Initial D (tho only bimonthly)
sakurasou Autism kanojo (its still airing up to 20 eps it seems)
kotoura-san

EDIT:
1000th post '__'


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jan 18, 2013)

djisas said:


> There is Tamako market very entertaining and Chihayafuru second season, these are pretty good and make do with no fanservice or harem antic at all...



i might watch tamako market, mainly cause it reminded me of the art style of k-on... 
 mio.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 18, 2013)

moar moe blob? D:


----------



## alucard13mmfmj (Jan 18, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> moar moe blob? D:



moe moe kyun!??? lol

----

btw, i watched golgo 13. man O_O... theres sex scenes in like 40% of the 50 episodes lol. frontal nudity. pretty cool. has no story though. assassin that makes "impossible" shots.


----------



## djisas (Jan 18, 2013)

Vividred operation for old gonzo fans, strike witches of modern days...

Sasami-san for shaft fans...

At least Tamako Marked might have some "real" romance and has male characters unlike K-ON, besides, dat bird...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 18, 2013)

Has anyone seen the new cartoons based off of Frank Millers Batman? I wish it was on netflix.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 18, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> currently watching:
> 
> Haganai 2
> Sasami-san
> ...



im watching all this and dont tell joke with something like autism and change anime title for stupid nonsense


----------



## razaron (Jan 24, 2013)

The second Berserk film came out on BD a little while back.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 24, 2013)

Kotoura-san is quite good


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any easy ways of converting there anime with DXVA support ?
I didn't want to crap up this thread with technical jargon so i will just link the thread.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179294


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2013)

Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 10, 2013)

can someone remind me of this anime on animax that i used to watch?

it was a story about a guy who was apparently the son of god and had heavenly powers instead of the hell like powers of other competitors.

his speciality was trees. he had a cute follower.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 10, 2013)

haha just found it!

The Law of Ueki


----------



## djisas (Mar 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> haha just found it!
> 
> The Law of Ueki



It is, and it was pretty good...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Currently watching Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn episode 6.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 11, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Currently watching Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn episode 6.



Lots of talking, so watching it low quality over PSN is not too bad.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2013)

ehrmagerd unicorns out?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 14, 2013)

Any Talk of the new Dragon Ball Z: Battle Of The Gods


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 14, 2013)

Just finished Bakemonogatari, Nisemonogatari, Freezing (+ovas)


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Just finished Bakemonogatari, Nisemonogatari, Freezing (+ovas)



take a look at nekomonogatari kuro is in the middle of bakemonogatari


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 15, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> take a look at nekomonogatari kuro is in the middle of bakemonogatari



saw that one too! right after bakemono.

seems like its before araragi got together with senjougahara.

its was mentioned in the series though. the first golden week.

very nice!

i love shinobu! specially after she grew up in the last episode. wish they'd make more.



they are making more!!! "A 26-episode anime television series titled Monogatari Series Second Season, spanning the novels from Nekomonogatari (Shiro) (猫物語(白)?, "Cat Story (White)") to Koimonogatari,[16] will begin airing in July 2013."


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> saw that one too! right after bakemono.
> 
> seems like its before araragi got together with senjougahara.
> 
> ...



yes i know about the next series this summer xd xd


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 16, 2013)

Just saw "Children Who Chase Lost Voices" on crunchy


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## entropy13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh you watched the OVA? Ever since I watched Arakawa Under the Bridge I'm still undecided whether to read the other work of the author...well I'm quite lazy with manga that the only one I really read now is Kuroko no Basket lol


----------



## LordJummy (Mar 30, 2013)

Just recently watched all of Darker than Black season 1. Really cool stuff!

Season 2 is a bit slow and odd in comparison. I highly recommend season 1 boxset though if you are into antiheros and dark/mysterious plots.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 30, 2013)

finished code geass


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2013)

Been a long while since I posted here, but Heres what Im currently watching...

Psycho-Pass (Its alright, Could have been a great ghost in the shell'esk anime but Im guessing they went with the less complex storyline which inevitably fucked it sideways. The anime does bring up some good points about life/civilisation and society though)

Seitokai no Ichizon lvl.2 (cuz im bored enough)

Jormungand (great anime if you love guns and shit)

*Anime i just finished watching:
*
Zetsuen No Tempest (a total mess in terms of story structure)

'K' (pretty awesome, kind of wish it wasnt so short)

*stuff i downloaded and still need to watch:*

Magi
Sankarea
Zetman

*Stuff I didnt finish because they bored me to death*

last Exile - Silver Wings




I know that some in the list are pretty bad animes but theres nothing appealing to watch. on a more positive note - Im 20% through downloading unicorn. Gonna poor myself some JD and watch me some mecha porn.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2013)

magi is really good. strong story, stands out from the crowd.


oh and i read fairy tail was cancelled


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 31, 2013)

Shame that with the new season anime it's still mostly pre-airs and low-quality NicoNicoDouga streams LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2013)

I think over the last 10 years the anime scene has predominantly getting a lot worse and I dont think there are that many writers/animators etc etc who are actively pushing the ball forward on what makes a great anime.

Of course you will come across a few that are good. but used to watch a lot more anime 5-10years ago then i did now and thats not because Ive aged/grown older.

the last awesome series I probably watched was G.I.Ts or black lagoon or early Macross. there are a few Gundam series's which are great too.

at the moment, Gundam Unicorn strikes a real strong note for me and not because Im a hardcore gundam fan. Its got a great storyline, Great animation/character design, and the audio especially when it comes to the soundtracks are very well composed, thought of and chosen especially when it comes to the OP and ED songs. When its over I will probably even cry a tear or two, but there hasnt been anything in a while thats really gotten me balls deep in it.

Its sad such an awesome series is so short but yet has episodes that twice as long as normal anime episodes and i think thats partly why its so awesome as it has time to add more detail and tell more of the story then a regular 30min ep.

I will most likely import a perfect grade model kit of the unicorn when the final episode is out in the summer.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 31, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I will most likely import a perfect grade model kit of the unicorn when the final episode is out in the summer.



My MG 1/100 Unicorn Gundam is still untouched in its box.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> My MG 1/100 Unicorn Gundam is still untouched in its box.



I have 2 MG models and armoured core one that hasnt been touched for at least 5 years....


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 31, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have 2 MG models and armoured core one that hasnt been touched for at least 5 years....



I also have an untouched Armored Core one, Aaliyah. Then a 1/144 Strike Freedom...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2013)

thats the exact same armored core I have lol 

I have a Destiny Gundam - Extreme Blast Mode and a Lukas's Strike E + IWSP which is like a customised strike with a shit ton of addons


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 1, 2013)

Watamote is getting an anime


----------



## Frizz (Apr 2, 2013)

Watching Koutora-San atm, didn't like the animation style at first but the story is really good which made me get used to it. 

Recently finished Oreshura as well, good ol comedy romance with awesome animation.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2013)

random said:


> Watching Koutora-San atm, didn't like the animation style at first but the story is really good which made me get used to it.



Did you know that it's based on a 4-panel 'gag' manga?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 2, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Did you know that it's based on a 4-panel 'gag' manga?



lol nope, that's quite surprising considering the first episode was pretty sad and dark I hope the rest of the anime will steer that way with comedy on the side.

EDIT: Just finished the show, twas good but I didn't like the detective arc.. I was hoping there'd be an arc about Manabe instead since there wasn't much we knew about him.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 6, 2013)

random said:


> lol nope, that's quite surprising considering the first episode was pretty sad and dark I hope the rest of the anime will steer that way with comedy on the side.
> 
> EDIT: Just finished the show, twas good but I didn't like the detective arc.. I was hoping there'd be an arc about Manabe instead since there wasn't much we knew about him.



There's actually not much uh...source material to begin with. The anime has more or less covered 75% of the manga chapters published.



And I've just watched a lot of episode 1s now, there was at least a bad one, a few meh ones, and a few good ones. Still have 4 to watch (and 2 to download).


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, I can't give a pass to this:











Seriously? No shading? I mean, rotoscoping isn't exactly the best animation technique for anime but if you half-ass it is worse.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Ok, I can't give a pass to this:
> Seriously? No shading? I mean, rotoscoping isn't exactly the best animation technique for anime but if you half-ass it is worse.



my god that's horrible its creepy looking


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2013)

Poor Mickey
Reminds me of "Event Horizon"


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2013)

on an anime spree!


WATCH _*ALL*_ THE ANIMES!


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 8, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> my god that's horrible its creepy looking



Apparently the director is doing it on purpose because he didn't want to direct the adaptation in the first place.  If it was done right I wouldn't mind it but none of the lead characters  resemble their manga counterpart (well Saiko looks ok, but Nakamura and Kasuga... ) The supporting cast is fine.

I hope they get it properly done in the next episodes. Changing leads might be hard at this point, I just hope they add some shading and improve the frame rates. Currently it looks like they filmed, took every 6th frame and traced it. 


edit: After forcing me to watch it a couple times more I think I've warmed a little to the "style" (if rotoscoping can have that). I guess that the shock worn off. 

Won't drop it since I'm curious as to how are they going to handle some of the risque scenes present in the manga.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 16, 2013)

meh, i didnt mind Aku no Hana's visuals, ill watch it regardless.

But Shingeki no Kyojin is my top watch for this season


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> meh, i didnt mind Aku no Hana's visuals, ill watch it regardless.
> 
> But Shingeki no Kyojin is my top watch for this season


It mine too seems its going to be a nice interesting one


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 20, 2013)

Aku no Kyojin 



Spoiler


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 21, 2013)

Still can't get used to Nakamura's grin. She reminds me of the trollface guy.






The reverse **** scene looked better than I thought it would be. I would only hope that the drawings were more consistent as face features disappear from frame to frame... looks as there's no one touching up the computer output (is probably that way though).


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 21, 2013)

troll? this is one is Potatroll










the original manga panels



Spoiler


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin is overrated. Aku no Hana is better *despite* the rotoscope fail (although it actually have its strengths, like in certain scenes in the latest episode).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2013)

that clip got me interested enough to download the first 3 eps. will give it a shot.


suisei no garganguwhatever is really looking good as well.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish the new series of bakemonogatari would come out already


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 21, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin is overrated. Aku no Hana is better *despite* the rotoscope fail (although it actually have its strengths, like in certain scenes in the latest episode).


i like both, just different genre.
Fail? kinda looks like it at first but didn't really mind afterwards


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 23, 2013)

Aku no Hana vol.1 delayed a month. What could be the reason? Perhaps...






One can dream, right?


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 25, 2013)

eva 3.0 is out it seems


----------



## ogharaei (Apr 25, 2013)

Sign me up.

Reason:  Animes often tackle real issues in surreal and/or abstract ways; on an emotional level, or in oddly relevant ways. Some are incredible innovative, creative etc., and make me think. Many are very introspective of society. 

My Favorites: Serial Experiment Lain, Berserk, Blood: The Last Vampire, Cowboy Bebop, Noir;


----------



## djisas (Apr 25, 2013)

ogharaei said:


> Sign me up.
> 
> Reason:  Animes often tackle real issues in surreal and/or abstract ways; on an emotional level, or in oddly relevant ways. Some are incredible innovative, creative etc., and make me think. Many are very introspective of society.
> 
> My Favorites: Serial Experiment Lain, Berserk, Blood: The Last Vampire, Cowboy Bebop, Noir;



Welcome to the community...

Maybe you could take a look at Psycho pass if you havent before, food for the thought...


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 26, 2013)

Jormungand 1 and 2 
Black Lagoon 1 and 2 and OVA


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 27, 2013)

I cried


----------



## entropy13 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2013)

Finished Ergo Proxy. i consider it second to Cowboy Bebop!


----------



## TRWOV (May 5, 2013)

I wonder if Aku no Hana LA will make into the DVDs as an extra. Nakamura's actress is cute but her features don't translate well with the rotoscoping:






Some shading on the characters would have done wonders for the look of the anime.


----------



## TRWOV (May 7, 2013)

sa... sa sa sa sa... sa... sa sa sa sa...


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 19, 2013)

Hmm .... the new season of Railgun 2 is a bit more darker than the previous one. Sort of like that. Also following "Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru" and it seems pretty good.

Whats everybody following these days?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2013)

currently watching Valvrave the Liberator & Devil Survivor 2 The Animation.

Valvrave is a mecha anime which seems to be a blend of many animes despite no references to any other animes in their dialogue so far. its a blend of Macross, Gundam and Super Robot Wars.
Im actually confused as to how the series will turn out but from what I heard it wasnt a 'serious' mecha anime - there were supposed to be some comedy aspects to it


----------



## Shihab (May 19, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin is overrated.



Care to expand? With as little spoilers as possible, please.

I'm not into watching ongoings personally, I've got a feeling that it is overrated though. So many people praising it including those whose taste I _know_ to be not of the highest calibre.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 19, 2013)

Suisei no Gargantia.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2013)

gargantia: possibly best (mecha) of season. really well done.

railgun s: bit weird being an 'in between', but high quality.

shingeki: awesome. the people who watch an anime because they hear it praised NEVER like it. watch it for its own sake (a well thought out universe and characters) or wait til its all over to watch it in one sitting.


valvrave: weird as all hell, but interesting. its main attraction is how unpredictable it is. (episode by episode you can predict parts, but you never know where the main plot is going)


----------



## TRWOV (May 25, 2013)

Watches From the new world. Gets to ep 8.

Worst (best?) bait and switch ever? Just when you're getting down on the thrill, suddenly yaoi.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Watches From the new world. Gets to ep 8.
> 
> Worst (best?) bait and switch ever? Just when you're getting down on the thrill, suddenly yaoi.



i quite liked that show, think i never watched the last ep. at least i dont remember it ending.


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2013)

Shihabyooo said:


> Care to expand? With as little spoilers as possible, please.



Protocols are non-existent and there is a technological dissonance of sorts, how the 'story' is 'developed' is not exactly good...


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 27, 2013)

I was wondering if there are any news on the new Ghost in the Shell anime? Has there been any announcements released recently?


----------



## razaron (May 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> railgun s: bit weird being an 'in between', but high quality.


Personally, I find Railgun to be better than Index. Misaka makes a much better protagonist than mister-"look at me, I have a plot device in my right arm".


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 28, 2013)

razaron said:


> Personally, I find Railgun to be better than Index. Misaka makes a much better protagonist than mister-"look at me, I have a plot device in my right arm".



Which still puzzles me as to what are exactly his powers? Magic or a Esper? Also i dont think they explained them within the anime (havent read anything on the story in manga or otherwise) as to how he acquired them.


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Which still puzzles me as to what are exactly his powers? Magic or a Esper? Also i dont think they explained them within the anime (havent read anything on the story in manga or otherwise) as to how he acquired them.





Spoiler



His Imagine Breaker is divine. He's apparently one of the very few that is actually 'blessed' by God himself. And originally it's actually supposed to be his whole body. He hasn't 'unlocked' that yet.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 28, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> His Imagine Breaker is divine. He's apparently one of the very few that is actually 'blessed' by God himself. And originally it's actually supposed to be his whole body. He hasn't 'unlocked' that yet.



Was that in the 1st season where the Alister (or what his name was. Standing upside down) tried to explain it?


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Was that in the 1st season where the Alister (or what his name was. Standing upside down) tried to explain it?



LOL no. Actually the one that said that is one of those guys in the last few episodes of the second season. So that will be said in a theoretical third season...


----------



## TRWOV (May 28, 2013)

Watching lots of short anime ATM (<5min ep). Poyopoyo is guaranteed to give you diabetes if you watch more than 3 eps in a round.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2013)

took this..





and made these.








shinobu XD shinobu X3 shinobu XD shinobu X3 shinobu XD shinobu X3


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 1, 2013)

Natsuyuki Rendezvous... I cried.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally Railgun 2 is picking up. The episode this week was pretty nice and consistent i think.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Finally Railgun 2 is picking up. The episode this week was pretty nice and consistent i think.



its not railgun 2. its railgun S.

its inbetween the other seasons.


----------



## razaron (Jun 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> its not railgun 2. its railgun S.
> 
> its inbetween the other seasons.



It's technically Railgun 2. It follows Misaka _alongside _the events of Index. The manga carries on even when Touma is abroad (loli angel arc) and shows another level 5.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2013)

razaron said:


> It's technically Railgun 2. It follows Misaka _alongside _the events of Index. The manga carries on even when Touma is abroad (loli angel arc) and shows another level 5.



yeah but its going back to when the sisters were 'new' so it cant be AFTER.

and they look different. that confuses me.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 11, 2013)

swag


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 18, 2013)

*Crunchyroll all-access guest pass*

Hi, guys you probably know me from this TPU forum, but this is not the case OK.
Straight to the point>>.<<Is it big Enought?
I want to give away one guest pass from Popular Anime watching info homepage by its name >Crunchyroll < first who pm's me with his/her email will get 48H full access premium enjoyment in anime world.
And please be fair>if u already premium, dont pm me.
P.S.
Be cool, no work is done without an fun.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd love to get that, but I'm sure there are guys here that are harder core about their Crunchy than I am   Thanks for the giveaway!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like you are the first Ahhzz,just pm me your email i will send u Gift


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 19, 2013)

The Summer anime I'll be watching are mostly sequels.


----------



## razaron (Jun 29, 2013)

BD for the third Berserk film is out. I'm going to re-watch the first 2 before watching the 3rd. It shall be glorious.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 29, 2013)

Arciks said:


> Hi, guys you probably know me from this TPU forum, but this is not the case OK.
> Straight to the point>>.<<Is it big Enought?
> I want to give away one guest pass from Popular Anime watching info homepage by its name >Crunchyroll < first who pm's me with his/her email will get 48H full access premium enjoyment in anime world.
> And please be fair>if u already premium, dont pm me.
> ...



What about Manga   


But been watching some good anime shows. Darker Than Black, Death Note, Black Lagoon, Code Breaker, Psycho Pass, and Naruto


----------



## KainXS (Jun 30, 2013)

are the berserk films based on the tv show, I have that on dvd, or . . . . . . what


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

KainXS said:


> are the berserk films based on the tv show, I have that on dvd, or . . . . . . what



The movies are 'alternate versions' of the TV series.


----------



## razaron (Jun 30, 2013)

The anime had an original ending, the films use the manga ending (for the golden age arc). Also, the films are awesome and are part of a larger project to animate the entire manga.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 3, 2013)

Moar scissor anime D:


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2013)

anyone else still getting moist over shingeki no kyojin?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 3, 2013)

it still giving epic vibes every now and then but perhaps not as exciting when you've already read the manga.
New chapter of manga comes out soon for month of July

Only recently watching railgun and index series (finished index 1, currently halfway railgun 1)

New season animus gets deployed this week


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> anyone else still getting moist over shingeki no kyojin?



Having read the manga kills some buzz but that being said I also have the 30 min loop of the OP in my YT favorites 

[yt]VTu1-kLLRdI[/yt]

I smell second season BTW. The next ep is filler (or seems to be) but at its current pace it should catch up with the current manga chapter in the 12 remaining eps, so I think it'll end ...



Spoiler



... with the third coming of the colosal titan which is a mayor turning point in the manga, although, to tell the truth, after Eren joins the expeditionary forces it's plot twist after plot twist.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like a recap of the previous eps for episode 14.
I hear it runs up to 24-26 eps?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2013)

yeah, recap I meant (filler at the end anyway).


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Shingeki no Kyojin is essentially *insert generic zombie story* UPSIZED


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2013)

At first I thought that there would be a Resident Evil like plot (titans as weapons that go out of control) but it gets more and more convoluted, sometimes unnecesarily though... but then again  Mikasa's delicious abs make up for everything


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> At first I thought that there would be a Resident Evil like plot (titans as weapons that go out of control) but it gets more and more convoluted, sometimes unnecesarily though... but then again  Mikasa's delicious abs make up for everything



The House of the Dead series would probably be the game series that you'll think of when watching Shingeki no Kyojin. Although the 'Eren' in HotD never had a chance...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

one day till the new bakemonogatari comes out.
shinobu hachikuchi  senjougahara :3


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 5, 2013)

servant x service hmmm

ah. the new monogatari. Was hanekawa tiger first?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> one day till the new bakemonogatari comes out.
> shinobu hachikuchi  senjougahara :3



explain


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 5, 2013)

So many new anime so little time.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> explain



it comes out tomorrow. acc to wiki 6th july
"Monogatari Series Second Season
Directed by	Akiyuki Shinbo
Tomoyuki Itamura
Music by	Satoru Kōsaki
Studio	Shaft
Network	Tokyo MX, Chiba TV, tvk, TVS, Tochigi TV, GTV, MBS, TV Aichi, TVh, TVQ Kyushu, BS11
Original run	July 6, 2013 – scheduled
Episodes	26"


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2013)

so its all new monogatari?


this pleases me


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 7, 2013)

All new monogatari, ep1 is out, starts with hanekawa tiger, ive read it long ago and it has less araragi but moar hanekawa and gahara.

@genshiken: they changed the voice actors? D: D: D:


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> All new monogatari, ep1 is out, starts with hanekawa tiger, ive read it long ago and it has less araragi but moar hanekawa and gahara.
> 
> @genshiken: they changed the voice actors? D: D: D:



what sub groups are doing it?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 7, 2013)

horriblesubs, but i reckon there will be others, at least i saw horrible subs first


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah i think i'll wait til a more serious group starts on it.

horribles not that horrible, but i've sure noticed screwups in their (borrowed) subs before.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 7, 2013)

lelz


----------



## djisas (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

they made hanekawa a lot more appealing.
and first ep has hanekawa and senjougahara in undies :3


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> yeah i think i'll wait til a more serious group starts on it.
> 
> horribles not that horrible, but i've sure noticed screwups in their (borrowed) subs before.



They're doing manual typesetting now. Not just rips (and resizing), hence no 1080p or 480p.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2013)

i've got it from commie, i like their subs.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 7, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> They're doing manual typesetting now. Not just rips (and resizing), hence no 1080p or 480p.



And just to clarify, it's only with that particular show (Monogatari S2).


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 7, 2013)

All those fetishes. Monogatari best anime for perverts


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2013)

watched nekomonogatari.

watching that made me realise how slow american stuff is, and why my GF hates me for skipping ahead so often.

it feels like not a single moment is wasted - the flashes of text, the fast dialogue...

and then i watch 45 minutes of nothing in a hollywood TV show where 60% of its filler in one form or another.


----------



## morpha (Jul 8, 2013)

It has been like 4 billion years since I posted here...

@Mussels: as someone who has read 'Attack on Titans' Manga, I think you should brace yourself for what is likely to be a disappointing ending to the anime. Shame too, as the anime is really good but there is simply not enough manga to adapt. Nor is there a good stopping point within the manga for the anime.

Right now Im catching up on some old and new anime that I havent seen. Including:
Series 5 of Initial D,
GITS: Arise,
Suisei no gargantia,
Ore no Imouto season 2,
Break Blade OVA's.


PS: Danganronpa_ Kibou no Gakuen to Zetsubou no Koukousei - The Animation is probably the biggest load of #### ive seen in a long time.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2013)

morhykuns: you know me, while i often mock crap endings (evas EVERYBODY IS GOO!), i'm happy if i enjoyed watching it until that point.


i wonder if i've missed a break blade, not sure what number im up to.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i wonder if i've missed a break blade, not sure what number im up to.



There are six of them. Missing one of them would be quite obvious (unless you missed the first or last LOL), i.e. 'where the f**k did that character come from?'.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2013)

seems i have all 6 then. is there more coming out?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2013)

Stuff Ive been watching:

GiTs:ARISE (an awesome reboot - would have liked a GiTs: SAC S3 though)

Majestic Price (almost similar to Gundam though not quite, designs have more similarities with Valvrave)

Devil Survivor 2 (too short for my liking but I kinda enjoyed it)

Shingeki no Kyojin (fabulous except now the ending has been spoilt for me)
ValvRave (because vampires and vampires that rape is just so awesome)
Kingdom S2 (found S1 so i stopped watching S2 till i finish with S1)

Other anime that I have stopped watching because the android player I use doesnt read it so i cant watch it at work

Magi
Kingdom S2

-might have forgot to list 1 or 2


----------



## razaron (Jul 8, 2013)

Apparently Genshiken Nidaime is currently airing. Somehow I didn't notice it on the chart thingy.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2013)

I started watching Mushibugyo on Saturday. The first 5 eps are slooow but it picks up after that. Not a great anime but entertaining.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 9, 2013)

razaron said:


> Apparently Genshiken Nidaime is currently airing. Somehow I didn't notice it on the chart thingy.


different voice actors now


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mussels said:


> seems i have all 6 then. is there more coming out?



I don't think so...although a continuation is still possible. The manga and anime diverged by the 6th movie though.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 9, 2013)

1080p + 10bit + hi video bitrate + SVP default settings = 3570K almost tanking lol (it tanks without OpenCL)


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 24, 2013)

New Shingeki no Kyojin OP? Yay or nay.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> New Shingeki no Kyojin OP? Yay or nay.



nay.


the old one was epic, the new one is not.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 24, 2013)

WOOH!! Hajime no Ippo 3rd Season!!!!

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-07-19/3rd-season-of-hajime-no-ippo-anime-green-lit


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't download any new episodes with this crappy speeds. Smart BROken with DNS server problems again most probably. Also, TPU loads up quickly but not Facebook...


----------



## morpha (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh hell yes! so excited about Hajime no Ippo season 3... and here I was thinking I should just starting reading the manga.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 31, 2013)

@watamote ep 4: lolz this keeps gettin better (or worse for tomoko)


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 31, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> @watamote ep 4: lolz this keeps gettin better (or worse for tomoko)



When her father went into her room with all that "evidence" I couldn't hold back 

Also, panties


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh guys you would be like ALL OF MY WAT if you found out what kinda wierd I found with Rukia from Bleach. Wanna know? PM me. I think it would be too wat to have here


----------



## djisas (Jul 31, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> @watamote ep 4: lolz this keeps gettin better (or worse for tomoko)



hmm, i stopped watching after ep 2...
Got better stuff to waste time on...

Btw after 1 ep of Danganronpa , i found it hideous and the voice acting atrocious...

Well not that it looks bad, well the highschool fighter does look horrible and character design is mostly ok, but most voice acting despite all star cast is just plain bad...

Gatachaman on the other hand does look like a wonder and sounds just great...


----------



## HammerON (Aug 1, 2013)

Started watching Trigun again. Love that show


----------



## djisas (Aug 3, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Started watching Trigun again. Love that show



You should watch the movie if you havent, pretty damn good...

There are some good old classics worth rewatching...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2013)

just finished S1 of symphogear.

typical anime meh ending, but an enjoyable series overall. downloading first 4 eps of season 2 (G or whatever its called) now


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> just finished S1 of symphogear.
> 
> typical anime meh ending, but an enjoyable series overall. downloading first 4 eps of season 2 (G or whatever its called) now



First 4 ep already blow up the first season, specially the music...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 5, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> WOOH!! Hajime no Ippo 3rd Season!!!!
> 
> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2013-07-19/3rd-season-of-hajime-no-ippo-anime-green-lit
> 
> http://cdn01.animenewsnetwork.com/thumbnails/fit400x400/cms/news/64884/hajime.jpg



I finished watching 1,2nd season couldnt imagine that boxing anime could be very good,especially first season was epic as a very beginning.Cant wait for sequel


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> I finished watching 1,2nd season couldnt imagine that boxing anime could be very good,especially first season was epic as a very beginning.Cant wait for sequel



With boxing being quite popular over here, the show is quite popular as well, even with the uh...not so good dubbing.


----------



## MidnightSky (Aug 20, 2013)

Watching Tenjou Tenge at the moment!, picked up some Tenchi Muyo dvds as well.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 20, 2013)

just done with elfen lied


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2013)

Tomoko officially has the most level headed parents ever. When her mother walked in when she was having her, umm... diversion... that was just too much


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Can barely keep up with the shows once I started working. lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Tomoko officially has the most level headed parents ever. When her mother walked in when she was having her, umm... diversion... that was just too much


have yet to watch the latest ep, but i guess its just like her father when her father walked right in 

@Oreimo 14-16: WTF episodes, ditching em in favor of-you know who. And lulz at the fistfight, never thought that she would actually start one.

@rozen maiden 1st season: wtf, LSS OP


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 22, 2013)

Free's got some hawt guyz in it *drools*


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 22, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Can barely keep up with the shows once I started working. lol



I usually watch em animu during traffic hours in going home from work 

Free is aimed at ladies so yeah


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 22, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> I usually watch em animu during traffic hours in going home from work



I'm usually asleep during those times. LOL


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 22, 2013)

there are times that i also sleep when im really tired, on normal traffic days, i can watch 2 or 3 episodes


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey anyone got a recommendation for:

1) an action anime that's not too emotional but not shonen childish stuff?
2) a steampunk one


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 23, 2013)

Psycho Pa-

oh wait, that's cyberpunk '__' (at least its not those typicall shonen childish stuff)


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Hey anyone got a recommendation for:
> 
> 1) an action anime that's not too emotional but not shonen childish stuff?
> 2) a steampunk one



I liked Gunslinger Girls... Will think on it... I assume you've seen Akira?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 23, 2013)

Akira is the first anime I remember seeing when I was little... LOL. I have seen it 8 times!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 23, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Hey anyone got a recommendation for:
> 
> 1) an action anime that's not too emotional but not shonen childish stuff?
> 2) a steampunk one



Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood. It fails on both counts but its quite close.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Hey anyone got a recommendation for:
> 
> 1) an action anime that's not too emotional but not shonen childish stuff?
> 2) a steampunk one



Maybe Darker than Black? But then again it's a contemporary setting so not exactly #2...

Uuhh...Pandora Hearts? Otome Youkai Zakuro?


Does Suisei no Gargantia count for #2? LOL


----------



## djisas (Aug 25, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Hey anyone got a recommendation for:
> 
> 1) an action anime that's not too emotional but not shonen childish stuff?
> 2) a steampunk one



Try Baccano it doesnt get crazier than that

Steamboy an homage to steampunk

Escaflowne, a true classic and last exile...

Or would you rather want a real dark cyberpunk?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2013)

i still gotta watch escaflowne, i've got copies of it but never watched it due to missing episodes (that i could easily download)


----------



## morpha (Aug 26, 2013)

If you can get over the old style of animation, Escaflowne is awesome. 

The singer for the ED and OP is the voice actress for the main character Maya Sakamoto


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 26, 2013)

I was but a small boy when I watched Escaflowne.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 27, 2013)

^it was aired on our local tv station back then


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 27, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> ^it was aired on our local tv station back then



Good thing it was.


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> ^it was aired on our local tv station back then



Same here, i then bought the dvds that i dnt think i ever watched, and the movie ultimate edition, totally worth it...


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Escaflowne's OP = One of the songs I really remembered from the late 90s. The others would actually be the Slam Dunk OP, and RHYTHM EMOTION, which was just one among the many OPs of Gundam Wing.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 28, 2013)

I already watched baccano and escaflowne...but another watch wouldn't hurt.. he he


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 29, 2013)

@watamote: another sad day for tomoko
@kyojin: Koyjin battle incoming >:]


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 29, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> @watamote: another sad day for tomoko
> @kyojin: Koyjin battle incoming >:]



LOL downloaded the latest eps already, but still haven't watched any of them (the last I watch right now is the latest Symphogear ep).


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomoko gettin worse every episode, sometimes you don't feel sorry that she's alone hehe.


----------



## djisas (Aug 29, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> Tomoko gettin worse every episode, sometimes you don't feel sorry that she's alone hehe.



just dropped it after 2-3 ep, it's just plain bad...


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 29, 2013)

bad is good for me for this series somehow, was wondering how would she end up later >:]


----------



## djisas (Aug 31, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> bad is good for me for this series somehow, was wondering how would she end up later >:]



I Kinda wanted to see her change, but with to much stuff to watch i dropped this and servant x service...

Daganroppa i only managed to watch the first episode, it's another persona remake with bad voice acting and a very annoying bear...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2013)

More than halfway through the season, I haven't picked anything up other than Monogatari and Illya. What did I miss?


----------



## djisas (Aug 31, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> More than halfway through the season, I haven't picked anything up other than Monogatari and Illya. What did I miss?



Gatchaman crowd, big hit and rozen maiden is pretty good and you cant miss genshiken if you're a fan...


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2013)

djisas said:


> Gatchaman crowd, big hit and rozen maiden is pretty good and you cant miss genshiken if you're a fan...



Gatchaman Crowd sounds good, will check it out.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 31, 2013)

any ecchi based deep intellectual stuff going on other than monogatari?


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 31, 2013)

ecchi based deep intellectual stuffs

my gosh!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> any ecchi based deep intellectual stuff going on other than monogatari?



Monogatari is in a league of its own in that combination lol


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> More than halfway through the season, I haven't picked anything up other than Monogatari and Illya. What did I miss?



Love Lab looks good too. 

Kiniro Mosaic if you just want kawaii/moe. 

The World God Only Knows' 3rd season of course, if you watched the previous 2.



And if you're like d.d.d. ( :shadedshu ), watch Free!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> any ecchi based deep intellectual stuff going on other than monogatari?



high school DXD new (aka season 2) is airing now.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 1, 2013)

@djisas: i guess were the opposite, SxS and watamote are my top watch this season


----------



## djisas (Sep 1, 2013)

If you like gainax and girls playing wargames with bb guns Stella C3 and a very peculiar tittle: Kamisama no inai Nichyoubi where God gave up on humanity and and the dead are living normal lives because they cant pass away.
Very interesting story with great artwork and a not predictable story where a surprise might pop up at any moment...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 3, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Monogatari is in a league of its own in that combination lol


amen, just saw the latest episode. just when i thought it cant get better!



Mussels said:


> high school DXD new (aka season 2) is airing now.


nice! i saw the last season too.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 3, 2013)

Anime for next season:


Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 3, 2013)

Valvrave and Magi confirmed, not sure what else. As for Movies, well, most of them.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Will be watching a lot of those new shows. Whether or not I finish them is a different thing altogether.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2013)

well now... that list looks good. i'm interested in a bunch of those, magi especially


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 4, 2013)

The Touman punching another girl in teh face '__'


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2013)

brace myself for some uber awesome high school DXD marathon


----------



## djisas (Sep 7, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> Anime for next season:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



At least half of this list is uninspiring, but at least 1/3 does look pretty good, to keep an eye on the big studios, they hardly know how to make bad anime...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2013)

ill be on the look out for Freezing, and IS stratos. looks like fun.
and then among the movies Arise:Ghost in shell ofcourse and maybe code geass.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ill be on the look out for Freezing, and IS stratos. looks like fun.
> and then among the movies Arise:Ghost in shell ofcourse and maybe code geass.



Stratos is your standard harem, with a few minutes worth of fighting to make it interesting. If you are into harems and whatnots go watch/read Campione.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2013)

i just watched freezing S1 yesterday, it was all boobs and bloods.

IS was boobs and mecha.


enjoyed both


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 9, 2013)

i actually enjoyed rozen maiden :O


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i just watched freezing S1 yesterday, it was all boobs and bloods.
> 
> IS was boobs and mecha.
> 
> ...



I guess the PLOT in Freezing made you miss the plot. Or was the plot too dark? Or maybe the PLOT was too big?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> I guess the PLOT in Freezing made you miss the plot. Or was the plot too dark? Or maybe the PLOT was too big?



the plot was bouncing all over the place


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the plot was bouncing all over the place



plot or PLOT?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2013)

right when i thought the monogatari couldnt get any better... it did.
ep 10 was epic.



Fourstaff said:


> Stratos is your standard harem, with a few minutes worth of fighting to make it interesting. If you are into harems and whatnots go watch/read Campione.



aye aye captain!


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 11, 2013)

grown up hachikuji :O

next up is hanamonogatari?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2013)

looks like the guys at horrible subs and commie have taken their days off. no monogatari or high school dxd. no oppai for today


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> looks like the guys at horrible subs and commie have taken their days off. no monogatari or high school dxd. no oppai for today



Monogatari is recap episode. Was going to say that you don't need story for DxD but then I realised that the story does pick up after Season 1, or at least according to novels.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2013)

monogatari second season is a recap?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> monogatari second season is a recap?



No, just the newest episode


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 16, 2013)

i see! its a recap from bakemonogarati?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i see! its a recap from bakemonogarati?



... no.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 16, 2013)

they recapped the events of the first season of animu (bakemonogatari) on the latest ep, maybe thats why they got a lil bored subbing it (they also subbed it late when it aired the first recap).


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ... no.





ViperXTR said:


> they recapped the events of the first season of animu (bakemonogatari) on the latest ep, maybe thats why they got a lil bored subbing it (they also subbed it late when it aired the first recap).



im confused!

anyway! just finished Korewa Zombie Desuka!
or as Fourstaff says, korean zombie desk car!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> im confused!
> 
> anyway! just finished Korewa Zombie Desuka!
> or as Fourstaff says, korean zombie desk car!



Don't forget Season 2


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't forget Season 2



omg theres a season 2! i totally forgot!
*rush to the ancbadjv agjvfaca dc vakf*

nvm will stick around for the english dub. the first season was dubbed well.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 16, 2013)

Just watched all of Kaiji this weekend. It's just THAT good. The first two eps are slow but the rest... hell. Much like when you go up the ramp in a roller-coaster and them BAM! Non stop thrilling! Highly recommended. 

Started to watch Akagi as well but I didn't like it as much. Not to say that is dull or anything but since Akagi is solely about mahjong I suppose I'd enjoy it more if I knew how to play.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> omg theres a season 2! i totally forgot!
> *rush to the ancbadjv agjvfaca dc vakf*
> 
> nvm will stick around for the english dub. the first season was dubbed well.



well, theres your problem. skip the dubs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2013)

i usually do. but this one is great. you should watch it too. they managed to keep the cheesyness at 100%


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 17, 2013)

English dubs.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 19, 2013)

Dragon Ball Z: Kami to Kami, movie where


Spoiler



Vegeta is stronger than Goku, there is no evil villain and Goku lost to a fight, twice. Ending opens up possibilities for a new series/movie (where DB GT prolly never existed)


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 19, 2013)

does anyone here watching highschool dxd anime series? its all about oppai.. xD
it has nice cg, characters and strong storyline.. xD

"save those oppai !!!"


----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> does anyone here watching highschool dxd anime series? its all about oppai.. xD
> it has nice cg, characters and strong storyline.. xD
> 
> "save those oppai !!!"



i also watch it for the plot


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i also watch it for the plot



The PLOT is already there in the first season, but there's much more plot in the 2nd season, it moves a bit more quickly too.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> The PLOT is already there in the first season, but there's much more plot in the 2nd season, it moves a bit more quickly too.



its up and down, all over the place.

sometimes its exposed right in your face, othertimes you feel like the plot is hidden away under very thin clothing.

oh wait, thats boobs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 19, 2013)

the new ep came up but wasnt subbed by the normal people.
anyways, im watching Steins Gate too. Weird stuff. The plot is too slow.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> the new ep came up but wasnt subbed by the normal people.
> anyways, im watching Steins Gate too. Weird stuff. The plot is too slow.



if you're watching it dubbed, i hate you so much.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 19, 2013)

no. steins gate subbed.

i watched zombie dubbed because the subbed version is too good. you should check it out too.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no. steins gate subbed.
> 
> i watched zombie dubbed because the subbed version is *too good*. you should check it out too.



A reason that only the likes of d.d.d. can ever use. You watch the dubbed version because the subbed version is too good...


----------



## djisas (Sep 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i also watch it for the plot



PLOT to stronk for me...

I like my anime with smaller but better PLOT...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2013)

Finished Steins;Gate
stayed up till 4am to finish it XD

Lets see... what next. Sekirei seems nice


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2013)

shingeki no kyojin is really ramping things up at ep 24, wonder how many eps before it ends.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> shingeki no kyojin is really ramping things up at ep 24, wonder how many eps before it ends.



The 25th will be the last ep for the season.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 22, 2013)

1 ep left... then wait a year or so. SnK ends at volume 8 and the manga is currently in volume 12 but it has a monthly schedule.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> The 25th will be the last ep for the season.



i googled that, and it made me sad.


i understand they're close to the manga, and will likely take time off to gather funds + source material to work from.


pity cause i love the show.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 23, 2013)

monogatari nadeko medusa, :O


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2013)

time to get the new highschool dxd ep


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 25, 2013)

Tomoko just doesn't get a break. Al that's left is wait for the OVA.

Mushibungyo end next week


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2013)

Just watched a marathon of Shingeki no Kyojin from yesterday night to today morning XD

epic! cant wait for the next season!


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Tomoko just doesn't get a break. Al that's left is wait for the OVA.



She seems to be the festival committee head?

The only one that genuinely noticed Tomoko immediately...


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 27, 2013)

They have a weird "relationship" in the manga. I suspect the festival committee head was just like Tomoko in her previous years.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2013)

started watching evangelion series. man  im getting addicited


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> started watching evangelion series. man  im getting addicited



which one? plenty of remakes


----------



## morpha (Sep 27, 2013)

Mussels didnt you know that Attack on Titan will be getting a cliff hanger. This is its last week for a long while.

The manga has gone nowhere. Like High School of the Dead, It was adapted into anime before the manga got anywhere. The Mangaka of Attack on Titan doesnt want any BS filler crap, or anime only endings so the anime will simply end. It will get another season when the manga has gotten ahead.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> which one? plenty of remakes



ahh so thats what the decimal places are. its hard to follow.

i watched 1.11 and now 2.22


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ahh so thats what the decimal places are. its hard to follow.
> 
> i watched 1.11 and now 2.22



those are just the movies. the 1.xx indicates some minor differences, i think it was related to directors cut or something.


theres the actual TV series as well, the original and the remake.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2013)

morpha said:


> Mussels didnt you know that Attack on Titan will be getting a cliff hanger. This is its last week for a long while.
> 
> The manga has gone nowhere. Like High School of the Dead, It was adapted into anime before the manga got anywhere. The Mangaka of Attack on Titan doesnt want any BS filler crap, or anime only endings so the anime will simply end. It will get another season when the manga has gotten ahead.



dayum! i really hope they make something good off of it!

i hope they dont end it at that. kinda would be like cowboy bebop.

it was a great fast paced series. really a good watch. i literally didnt sleep because of it.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 29, 2013)

shingeki ended. There was an ep's worth of filler in the last three episodes but it was ok and merged fine with the story. The cliffhanger was changed but it's alright, otherwise it would have been shown in the middle of the ep.

Waiting for Mushibugyo  I just can't say goodbye to Jinbei yet.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2013)

masuka sannnnn. gonna miss her . i hope they have another season coming in shingeki. heard the manga isnt complete either.

also watched till evangelion 3.0.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally read chapter 231 of the only manga I'm really following right now. lol

Kuroko no Basuke (Basket)'s climax for the current arc is about to begin!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Sep 30, 2013)

Im looking forward towards "Golden Time" for this season. I read the manga and it was quite enjoyable in a way.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2013)

the latest monogatari ep was nice. shinobo is awesome. i find her and koyomis conversations the most interesting


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 1, 2013)

Diabolic Lovers, serial raep anime.  Also, does anyone in Japan know how to level a floor? Everyone falls over for no apparent reason.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Diabolic Lovers, serial raep anime.  Also, does anyone in Japan know how to level a floor? Everyone falls over for no apparent reason.



what are you talking about


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> what are you talking about



Everybody just wants to have their way with the female lead. And of course, when she tries to run away... BAM! floor.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 2, 2013)

@kyoukai no kanata @ coppelion: hmmm...

@Sekai de Ichiban Tsuyoku Naritai: dat plot '__'


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Everybody just wants to have their way with the female lead. And of course, when she tries to run away... BAM! floor.



let me rephrase.... what anime. i wanna watch it too.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> let me rephrase.... what anime. i wanna watch it too.



http://www.crunchyroll.com/diabolik-lovers


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 3, 2013)

@Coppelion: GET OUT OF HERE STALKER-desu '__'


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> http://www.crunchyroll.com/diabolik-lovers



crunchy roll aint roll anywhere in my country XD


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 3, 2013)

I just finished Welcome to the NHK and that was pretty good


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have Miss Monochrome downloaded, but I haven't finished some of the shows that already ended.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 4, 2013)

Miss Monotone, sing like a standard vocaloid, but reminds me of glados when speaking '__'


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 4, 2013)

Kill la Kill - OMG, visual orgasm. Designs are decidedly retro but I like it.  Loving Ryuko's voice 


Miss Monochrome, easiest 19.2billions ever


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 4, 2013)

GURREN LaGGAN!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> http://www.crunchyroll.com/diabolik-lovers



lol just saw it :O
you were right

and wtf did ami i watching


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 7, 2013)

@Magi 2nd season: have yet to watch it but will prolly follow it again.

@Yuushibu: watched it, one o those mao yuusha anime again (reminds me of hataraku mao sama). Lots o fanservice, smooth animation and incoming harem it seems.

@hajime no ippo 3rd season: DAMN IT THEY SKIPPED THE TRAINING PART? maybe they will show it as the fight continues.

@other: still pending to watch, will decide if keep or drop.

p.s.
@kyoukai no kanata: doodled sumthin...


Spoiler


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2013)

Nagi no Asukara - Can't help thinking about Shin Sekai Yori when watching it.

Gingitsune - Reminds me of Natsume Yuujinchou

Strike the Blood - Reluctant hero story 

Coppelion - Schoolgirls and guns. Success recipe. 

Log Horizon - Poor man's SAO

Walkure Romanze, Wanna be the Strongest in the World, Yuusha etc. - PLOT, PLOT, PLOT!!!





ViperXTR said:


> @kyoukai no kanata: doodled sumthin...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Who's that? Pyramid head's cousin?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2013)

whens magi 2 start up?


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 7, 2013)

@TRWOV: its bucket head :O

@Mussels: ep1 of season 2 is already up


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Finished watching the ones that are done already yesterday...downloading the rest of the episode ones right now. LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 8, 2013)

im such an otaku, i have psychic abilities.
sensed if freezing was on, and it is!

infinite stratos too!


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> have you tried boku no pico?
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<



Boku no Pico has the Viper Seal of Approval.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2013)

ViperXTR said:


> have you tried boku no pico?
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<



its yaoyi? wtf


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 11, 2013)

- Chilakil... errr... Kill la Kill :  Badass girl is back! Anime is saved!

DAT fanservice


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 11, 2013)

$3.65 for each volume of the manga. Only vols. 4, 5, and 8 though.


----------



## djisas (Oct 11, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its yaoyi? wtf



Worse!
Yayoi shotacom


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 12, 2013)

Strike the Blood:


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2013)

freezing with censor is bad.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2013)

saw kill la kill. i wish some parts of the animation werent so cartoon like but more anime like.

overall... mind blown!
lol didnt think it would be echhi XD


did some research and it was done by the same guys as gurren lagann. thats why i kinda felt the same vibe that one gave off!


----------



## djisas (Oct 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> saw kill la kill. i wish some parts of the animation werent so cartoon like but more anime like.
> 
> overall... mind blown!
> lol didnt think it would be echhi XD
> ...



Who else could do something so over the top like that?

What we need is a ttgl sequel of sorts...
And in the process Gainax reinvents FLCL...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Still haven't watched all episode 1s and there are episode 2s already.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2013)

djisas said:


> Who else could do something so over the top like that?
> 
> What we need is a ttgl sequel of sorts...
> And in the process Gainax reinvents FLCL...



the moment new FLCL comes out is the moment i start punching holes in the eldery with babies.


in support of it, mind you.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 14, 2013)

Samurai Flamenco, Kick Ass anime.

Log Horizon, more like .hack than SAO. Currently there's no clear direction in the PLOT  and the cast just rolls with the flow but it's just the second ep. Battles are good though.


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2013)

Yozakura concert, so good, if you are a fan...

Btw anyone watched the last bakemonogatari episode?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2013)

what the hell happened with bakemono anyway, they had the time travel arc that just ended suddenly and then... new arc? wheres the rest of it?


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what the hell happened with bakemono anyway, they had the time travel arc that just ended suddenly and then... new arc? wheres the rest of it?



What do you mean? The time travel arc ended in ep 10 after battling grown up Shinobu


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> What do you mean? The time travel arc ended in ep 10 after battling grown up Shinobu



maybe i missed an ep :/

 spoiler free comment: what i saw was fireworks, and someone appeared right at the end of an ep and then it changed arcs to the snake one. the sub group im watching it from cut out the recap eps, so the episode numbers are weird.



edit: yep, fucking missed an episode due to changing sub groups - episode 9 from one was ep 8 from the other, so i watched one ep twice and skipped one.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 15, 2013)

Arpeggio, Upotte! with boats. Also, Tsundere Destroyer


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what the hell happened with bakemono anyway, they had the time travel arc that just ended suddenly and then... new arc? wheres the rest of it?



nooooooooo..... they koyomi and shino ended up getting a letter from meme via hachikuchi(adult hawt one) telling them to go meet that world line's shinobu who was now free as araragi had died and was now turned into kiss-shot-heartunderblade<etc>.

meeting her, ready to fight, shinobu confessed that she had infact got lost on that day and had made up her mind to destroy the world if koyomi didnt find her. In that line hachikuji didnt meet them, so she didnt remind him that shinobu was missing and so he never found her that day.

All in all kiss shot sacrificed herself to send them two back into their original world line and also saving the worldline where hachikuji was alive as well. She also made it obvious that she (both the shinobus) have fallen for koyomi and that they plan to die together.

Later after coming back to the original world shinobu told araragi to be carefull.. specially that he now knows that she might very well destroy the whole world if he breaks promise and dies first.


This new bond is why he ended up getting a KO vampire punch when trying to get molesty with sengoku in his bed XD, and also why shinobu calls sengoku cutest, but second after her.


X3

yes i really like this show. i watch each ep like 5 times. getting different views each time!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks ddd, glad i watched it before you posted all those spoilers. fuck me.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 15, 2013)

hehehehehe XD

btw what subs do you all prefer? i see horrible subs but they are a bit iffy sometimes. and late.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> hehehehehe XD
> 
> btw what subs do you all prefer? i see horrible subs but they are a bit iffy sometimes. and late.



Commie is the better option here, so i stick to them unless they are a week late...

Otorimonogatari, Nadeko's arc is where the money is...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally, done watching all ep 1s I really planned to watch. LOL


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2013)

djisas said:


> Commie is the better option here, so i stick to them unless they are a week late...
> 
> Otorimonogatari, Nadeko's arc is where the money is...



i prefer commie, but the 10 bit subs are harder to get working on my phone (works in software mode, but drains battery and lags on heavy subtitles sometimes)


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 18, 2013)

Chilakil - PLOT and badassness galore. OMG, Ryuko is so sexy I can't stop wanting more.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 18, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Finally, done watching all ep 1s I really planned to watch. LOL



I have to correct this, I seem to have overlooked Samurai Flamenco's first episode.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2013/10/16/fall-anime-scientifically-ranked-by-skirt-flashes


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Heh.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2013)

Welp. since Shingeki is over for a while, Im just taking pretty much whatever Horriblesubs are serving. Those guys have picked up at least 5 or 10 new animes since S1 of Shingeki finished.

Ive got a few lined up...

Kingdoms S1 & S2 (not overly too keen on this for some reason, I suppose the art style takes getting used to)

BlazBlue - Alter Memory

Makai Ouji - Devils & Realist

Tokyo Ravens

Unbreakable Machine Dolls

Sekai de Ichiban Tsuyoku Naritai!

Outbreak Company

Magi S1 & S2 (Yeah....Ive been saying im gonna watch this anime for a loooooonnng time)

Meganebu!

Rozen Maiden (2013)

Walkure Romanze

Gingitsune

Hajime no Ippo

Hyperdimension Neptunia - The Animation (I thought it was supposed to be good but got shit for rating on anidb so its gonna be last on my list to watch)

Last Exile - Fam of the silver wings (Still cant bring myself to finish this off... earlier episodes were good then half way through i totally lost interest)

Kaiji - Ultimate Survivor/Against All Rules (I watched Ultimate Survivor and it was decent but not my type. ended up being bored to death. has some decent reviews though. S2 will be low priority since i sat through episode 1 of it and wasnt feeling it at all)


Stuff I am currently watching:

Copperlion

Arpeggio of Blue Steel - Ars Nova


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2013)

Valvrave, New Gundam toy commercial are the ones I have time to watch atm.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2013)

@FreedomEclipse: I recommend that you watch Kill la Kill and Log Horizon as well.



Fourstaff said:


> Valvrave, New Gundam toy commercial are the ones I have time to watch atm.



The Valvrave model kits are a bit more expensive than equivalent Gundam kits ($38.50 v. $27) .


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2013)

glad im not the only one who lost interest in silver wing, i ended up finishing it the other day and for the life of me i cant remember how it ended. the show just... went blah.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> glad im not the only one who lost interest in silver wing, i ended up finishing it the other day and for the life of me i cant remember how it ended. the show just... went blah.



I actually dropped it after the five episodes.


----------



## vipervoid123 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Wish to join in the thread*

I am new to the TPU forum ~ 
I am mainly browsing TPU for new tech info ~ 

But now I wish to join in its forum ~ 
Btw I have watch anime for a long time , for about 6-7 years ~ 
This is my MAL account : http://myanimelist.net/profile/vipervoid1 

My current watching list : 
Kyoukai no Kanata 
Tokyo Ravens
White Album 2 
Yowamushi Pedal
Aoki Hagane no Arpeggio Ars Nova
BlazBlue Alter Memory
Galilei Donna
Kill la Kill
Ore no Nounai Sentakushi ga, Gakuen Love Comedy wo Zenryoku de Jama Shiteiru
Log Horizon

All Time favorite : 
Gintama 
Steins;Gate


----------



## djisas (Oct 22, 2013)

Kyousougiga is the next big thing after Kill la Kill, make sure to check it out...

Viper, welcome to tpu and anime nation


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 22, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Welp. since Shingeki is over for a while, Im just taking pretty much whatever Horriblesubs are serving. Those guys have picked up at least 5 or 10 new animes since S1 of Shingeki finished.
> 
> Ive got a few lined up...
> 
> ...



say mate, whos that in your avatar?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> say mate, whos that in your avatar?



thats a secret


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 22, 2013)

Chilakil: Unberboob vs Cleavage, the battle of the millenium


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 22, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> The Valvrave model kits are a bit more expensive than equivalent Gundam kits ($38.50 v. $27) .



They are quite nicely made though. I have a few RG figures waiting to be made, so Ill not be buying more atm.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thats a secret



plz?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> plz?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131023/cute-kitten-wallpapers_33444_1600x1200-Copy.jpg


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 23, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/108/e/a/grumpy_cat__nope_by_imwithstoopid13-d624kvl.jpg



just did a reverse image search. a lot of goodies on Jessie DreamChaser


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2013)

Chilakil: Super random ep. Roflcopter engages.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 25, 2013)

why do you say.... Chilakil?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> why do you say.... Chilakil?



i'm guessing it has different names in different regions. wouldnt be the first time.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i'm guessing it has different names in different regions. wouldnt be the first time.



No, it's just that the name sounds like it


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 25, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> No, it's just that the name sounds like it



yes it does XD


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 27, 2013)

There's a Pulp Ficton cameo in Kill la Kill


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Except for Golden Time's ep 4, I've watched all the episodes I've downloaded already. Now to actually download the new episodes...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2013)

this thread used to be cool, but then the fire nation attacked.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone knows when will Japan continue on Fairy tail and 2nd season of Attack on titans?


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 27, 2013)

I wouldn't hold my breath on Attack on Titan. Maybe for next year's autumn and that's a big if since the anime almost caught up with the manga and the manga is monthly.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on Attack on Titan. Maybe for next year's autumn and that's a big if since the anime almost caught up with the manga and the manga is monthly.



^ this!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmm i left only with one piece and HunterxHunter, probably will restart to watch naruto shipuden.Any otehr good animes i mean from recent new ones I dont want to miss?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 28, 2013)

monogatari


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> Hmm i left only with one piece and HunterxHunter, probably will restart to watch naruto shipuden.Any otehr good animes i mean from recent new ones I dont want to miss?



Check my list and see if some of them will at least interest you.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 28, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Check my list and see if some of them will at least interest you.


Will do when i get home,thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2013)

I think ive fallen in love with 'Arpeggio of Blue Steel - Ars Nova' 

The plot could still go to shit though but I dont think it will be as bad as Last Exile - Silver Wings. It has submarines and battleships that transform and combine together n shit.

Its like a take on Macross or Gundam but taking place at sea rather then in space or on space colonies,

and i love stuff that transforms so long as Michael Bay isnt involved...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 28, 2013)

It has submarines and ships that transform and are aliens and have a human body in the sense that they have emotions, feelings, personality.

In other words, much more than what Macross and Gundam have.

And yeah, the plot is still meh.

It actually has more in common with Valvrave, albeit in Valvrave only a couple of the Valvraves have sentience, they don't have their own human physical bodies (yet?), and there are space vampires as the WTF portion, compared to Blue Steel's 'alien ships/subs with human physical bodies' as the WTF of the show.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2013)

i'll give it a shot, hadnt heard of it til you mentioned it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2013)

they dont actually have any 'real' emotions or feelings per se since they only refer to themselves as nothing more than weapons to be used.

Its more a case of them becoming more self aware and take a journey down the road to discovery similar to the way Tachicoma from GITs had an episode to him (or herself) where he or she went AWOL and went exploring the world around them after being given Bio-Oil instead of the usual synthetic oil during maintenance time. 

Though I do find Iona cute as fuck and somewhat immature like a baby in a sense but then again her 'mental model' is quite child like so i guess it fits in. 

Its all a learning process on the road to discovery for these aliens/weapons


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 29, 2013)

Should have worded it better, they eventually get more human (not that their human to begin with, they're aliens) as the flimsy plot moves on 



Spoiler



(it essentially devolves into what Infinite Stratos season 2 is right now actually, girls on his side against girls not on his side).


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2013)

i dont care, its got very pretty looking combat involving alien battleships.


better than that pantsu obsessed show, strike witches.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2013)

Arpeggio: DAT BOAT!


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 30, 2013)

Can someone help me find this Anime?

I watched a few eps a couple years ago and forgot its name...

It was about a guy who catches "chibi" akumas and they later become his minions. Really funny shows...


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2013)

kore wa zombie desu ka... 2nd season dubbed. 
i like how they change the japanese jokes into english for the dub!
like awesome sauce etc etc.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> kore wa zombie desu ka... 2nd season dubbed.
> i like how they change the japanese jokes into english for the dub!
> like awesome sauce etc etc.



I don't think anyone will pay attention to anything other than the boobs  It can be subbed in Russian and my understanding of that show wouldn't be any less than if its subbed in English.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2013)

its so awesome!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2013)

DDD, you are a disgrace for watching dubbed. seriously.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> DDD, you are a disgrace for watching dubbed. seriously.



am i really?

in ep 09 of is this a zombie? of the dead.

the scene where  ayumu falls into the warriors breasts as she is passed out.







dub: "Omigodomigodmigodomigod im chin deep in milk bladdders!. dont get a boner, dont get a boner!!"

sub: "these soft warm plump objects are, b-boobs, nows not the time to be impressed."

so yeah. its beter to have the ecchi jokes translated.


some subbers are people with no souls or sense of humor so they just translate balantly. its like a job to them.

most people are follwing subs of this series, which is why they are giving it a bad rating.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> am i really?
> 
> in ep 09 of is this a zombie? of the dead.
> 
> ...




umm... the subs you're seeing have already been translated. you're getting bad subs and bad dubs at the same time. stop watching crunchyroll or horriblesubs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 3, 2013)

we dont have crunchy in india. 
i have to sail the high seas.

its br rip.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> we dont have crunchy in india.
> i have to sail the high seas.
> 
> its br rip.



thats your problem then. the BR rip will get different subtitles depending on the region, and THOSE are the lazy, terrible subs. actual sub groups wont do a literal translation like the lazy shits who make the DVD/BD subs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 3, 2013)

meh i had fun. most people didnt, so dont see the problem.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2013)

*Lurker Mode:* [ON/*OFF*]

'ello gents. Just popping in for a bit.






I've been intending to post in this thread for a while, but there's disturbingly high DDD levels in here and I'm all: NOPE.







Okay, smartass comment made. Back to GN where it's safe, for the time being.

*Lurker Mode:* [*ON*/OFF]


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> stop watching crunchyroll or horriblesubs.



What's so bad about crunchyroll? I haven't noticed much difference between them and sub groups.  If anything it's slightly better because the subs share a consistent style.

And I concur with DDD, adaptation is better than just a translation.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 3, 2013)

May I join the club?? Anime fan since i was 11 and im 30 right now!!
Here is the list of my favorites:

Dragon Ball Z
Cowboy Bebop/ Black Lagoon/ Jormungand
Gintama
One piece (till now)

best impressions:
Fullmetal alchemist
darker than black
Tengen toppan Gurren lagan

fan service oh!
Ikkitousen!!all seasons!!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 3, 2013)

My favorite subs are horriblesubs just for- one piece.and crunchroll for other anime.got some premium trial keys if someone interested


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 3, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> What's so bad about crunchyroll? I haven't noticed much difference between them and sub groups.  If anything it's slightly better because the subs share a consistent style.



Probably just Musslols' usual "Streaming video is the debil" soapbox.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 4, 2013)

m4gicfour said:


> *Lurker Mode:* [ON/*OFF*]
> 
> 'ello gents. Just popping in for a bit.
> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q117/m4gicfour/gif/klk_ryukospin_zpsec1a79bb.gif
> ...



You should have checked here much earlier (6 months ago? LOL), when d.d.d. haven't discovered this yet.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 4, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> You should have checked here much earlier (6 months ago? LOL), when d.d.d. haven't discovered this yet.



I've been around TPU a long, long time. I just rarely post; I only ever signed up because I knew I could help someone's issue.

I tend to lurk around these parts rather than post mainly because I feel the need to be at least somewhat respectful on here, and that shit is tiring. GN is my homeboy.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> My favorite subs are horriblesubs just for- one piece.and crunchroll for other anime.got some premium trial keys if someone interested



CR has One Piece too now: http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-ne...yroll-aade-one-piece-a-su-lista-de-simulcasts


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 4, 2013)

I like the new Anime "Kill la Kill". Its awesome so far. I presume its the same studio as the people behind Gurren Laggan?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 4, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> I like the new Anime "Kill la Kill". Its awesome so far. I presume its the same studio as the people behind Gurren Laggan?



Hiroyuki Imaishi is the director for both (as well as Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt, and the storyboard for FLCL).


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 4, 2013)

ddd this, ddd that;
i dont see any of you posting good shit like this:


loli image removed. - muss


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2013)

because this isnt GN, and that image  would probably get a bunch of us fired if it came up at work


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL, just another d.d.d. moment brought to you by d.d.d. and a forum staff.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> because this isnt GN, and that image  would probably get a bunch of us fired if it came up at work



the pain...... oh, the pain....


----------



## djisas (Nov 4, 2013)

And i didnt get to see the loli image on time, sigh...

KlK does have the same basic recipe as laggan and flc, pure nonsense, but we love it...


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 7, 2013)

Anime Festival Asia Special Video - feat. Inori Ai...

lelz, reminds me again of the comic i have yet to continue -__-

heh even used similar shield i made for Avast XD


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 7, 2013)

Next season's lineup:







Personal highlights:
- Wooser, good shit
- Sailor Moon (yay!!! my childhood is back)
- Silver Spoon 2
- Mahou Sensou, gives me a badass moe vibe, if that can exists
- Nobunagun and Space Dandy, I think they're going to be the over-the-top anime of the season
- Tonari no Seki-kun, and this one will be the nonsensical one, a la Senyu. Already in love with the female lead.
- Chunnibyou 2


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 7, 2013)

tell me which ones are ecchi and those will be my to watch XD

i miss noire based ones like cowboy bebop :'(


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 7, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ....
> 
> i miss noire based ones like cowboy bebop :'(


 

+1
Trigun is along those lines. I liked Gunslinger Girls, GG2 wasn't as good, I don't think. Along "noir" lines, try "Noir"


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 7, 2013)

Personally i am looking forward towards Seitokai Yakuindomo and Nisekoi. I know Seitokai Y is really funny even in English (yes i know part of the jokes gets lost in translation but still.) 



de.das.dude said:


> tell me which ones are ecchi and those will be my to watch XD
> 
> i miss noire based ones like cowboy bebop :'(



lol Watch "Maken Ki" from the list. xD


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 8, 2013)

Chilakil: THE PLOT THICKENS. Also, brutal punishment for Ryuko.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a feeling DDD will appreciate Unbreakable Machine Doll


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 8, 2013)

hmm, ive only watched 2 eps of machine doll and im not sure if ill continue watching '__'


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I have a feeling DDD will appreciate Unbreakable Machine Doll



it needs to be badly translated to english so he cant actually understand the plot anymore.


----------



## djisas (Nov 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Next season's lineup:
> 
> http://i6.minus.com/inI3JHYqwrJg4.jpg
> 
> ...



The winter season looks very poor to me...



de.das.dude said:


> tell me which ones are ecchi and those will be my to watch XD
> 
> i miss noire based ones like cowboy bebop :'(



well you watched madlax? it's the Noir evolution.
El cazador de la bruja is something in between
And best in the genre Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
Maybe darker than black is not too far off either...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 11, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I have a feeling DDD will appreciate Unbreakable Machine Doll



And Freezing Vibration


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 11, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> And Freezing Vibration



Especially that, since he's more focused on the PLOT rather on the plot, and thus wouldn't really care on what the characters are saying.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2013)

Chilakil: DAT Mako! Ryuko missing the peeping toms was a mouthful.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2013)

Freezing was better than freezing vibration. this one is kinda boring. IS is a bit more interesting now.
Need to get the new episodes from this week.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Nov 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Freezing was better than freezing vibration. this one is kinda boring. IS is a bit more interesting now.
> Need to get the new episodes from this week.



I agree. It is sort of trying to stick to the manga but is not actually succeeding in interpreting it properly if you ask me.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2013)

Arpeggio: Obligatory beach ep with so little beach. Takao just wants to f Gonzou.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Blue-Steel is now an anime-original plot, apparently.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 19, 2013)

I bet Kongou is M under an S cover. 

Also, Super Sonico anime airs in January (heads up, DDD)


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 21, 2013)

Need another mech anime to watch....


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 21, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Need another mech anime to watch....



Valvrave is the only mecha airing right now (its second season anyway). If you want a WTF plot and space vampires, watch it. lol


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome. I love WTF animes!!!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 22, 2013)

New chapter of One Punch Man (Murata version) ^__^, waiting to see that super saiyajin one eyed alien heh.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 22, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Valvrave is the only mecha airing right now (its second season anyway). If you want a WTF plot and space vampires, watch it. lol


 
You forget Gundam Build Fighters. Hot moms I heard


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Next Chilakil ep is going to be(at) the shit (out of Ryuko)


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2013)

samurai champloo is good


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2013)

samurai flamenco has taken a bit of a twist  not sure if I'll keep watching it.....

The way its going its just gonna turn into an animated version of power rangers or VR troopers. The plot has gotten incredibly stupid but im not sure if its in a good way...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> samurai flamenco has taken a bit of a twist  not sure if I'll keep watching it.....
> 
> *The way its going its just gonna turn into an animated version of power rangers or VR troopers*.



Not exactly.



FreedomEclipse said:


> The plot has gotten incredibly stupid but im not sure if its in a good way...



It's not that the plot changed, it's that the uh, 'source' of the plot undergone a change.


It would actually have more in common with the Watchmen actually.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought it was a setup for the first episode of the Samurai Flamenco TV show. So, it's real then?

EDIT: Just saw today's ep. Ok, whom must I kick in the nuts for this?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I thought it was a setup for the first episode of the Samurai Flamenco TV show. So, it's real then?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw today's ep. Ok, whom must I kick in the nuts for this?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2013)

Chilakil:


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2013)

spoiler tags plz. i am saving the episodes for later. exams are on now.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2013)

how's that an spoiler? It doesn't show anything the preview didn't already


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2013)

but now i know there will be tentacles.....


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2013)

One more reason to look forward to it, isn't it? 

Here're some more:



Spoiler











Did you said ******le spanking?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 3, 2013)

Arpeggio: Kongou has the best plot.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 4, 2013)

@outbreak: the obligatory beach episode :>


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm way behind in the past few days now. lol


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2013)

Log Horizon: Skynet plays MMORPGs!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 11, 2013)

Tentacle hentai gets referenced in The Daily Show thanks to the National Reconnaissance Office 

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/m...--they-re-totally-doing---world-of-watchcraft


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## TRWOV (Dec 12, 2013)

Chilakil: The shit hit the fan


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 13, 2013)

Samurai Flamenco: Shit gets real.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Haul from earlier:













Not pictured - a different Vocaloid nendoroid petit set featuring Miku and the Kagamines, which is a gift to my girlfriend; a stuffed toy bunny; 8x Hot Wheels cars


----------



## xenocide (Dec 17, 2013)

Is Attack on Titan worth checking out?  I perused the Manga a bit and wasn't super impressed but keep hearing about it from various sources (all rave reviews).  I actually have been hurting for some Anime, went back and got caught up on the Naruto and Bleach Manga's, and watched Genshiken's new season (it was alright), but I crave more...


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 17, 2013)

xenocide said:


> Is Attack on Titan worth checking out?  I perused the Manga a bit and wasn't super impressed but keep hearing about it from various sources (all rave reviews).  I actually have been hurting for some Anime, went back and got caught up on the Naruto and Bleach Manga's, and watched Genshiken's new season (it was alright), but I crave more...



Watch it if you want to be "in". But if you actually care about quality, don't bother.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 20, 2013)

Samurai Flamenco: LET'S FLAMENCO!

I hope Masayoshi goes back to being Samurai Flamenco. I don't like this Flamengers stuff.



Chilakil was delayed


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2013)

xenocide said:


> Is Attack on Titan worth checking out?  I perused the Manga a bit and wasn't super impressed but keep hearing about it from various sources (all rave reviews).  I actually have been hurting for some Anime, went back and got caught up on the Naruto and Bleach Manga's, and watched Genshiken's new season (it was alright), but I crave more...


shingeko no kyogin is undoubtedly one of the best anime to come out in 2013. so yes. you should defo check it out.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 20, 2013)

Chilakil: Can't get off this vibe about Satsuki and Ryuko forming a tag team in the future.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> shingeko no kyogin is undoubtedly the best anime to come out in 2013. so yes. you should defo check it out.



Well of course it would be "undoubtedly the best anime to come out in 2013" if you IGNORE the following:
Log Horizon
Hataraku Maou-Sama
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
Kill la Kill
Mondaiji-tachi ga Isekai kara Kuru Sou Desu yo?
White Album 2
Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai: Megami-hen
Ginga Kikoutai Majestic Prince
Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko
Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai: Megami-hen (Season 3)


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2013)

edited post;
stop reading too much into it.
we are talking about anime ffs.
what are you a proof reader?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Arpeggio: Kongou has the best plot.



Plot twist :- iona becomes hesitant after the destruction of i-400 & i-402 and starts to question her existence even more which puts the crew at risk...... but at the end of the day, she is Gunzō's ship.


Its taking a rather emotional twist.  Kongou on the other hand has now gone rogue, forcefully assimilated/merged with Maya and started a caaaarrrrnival....caaaaaaaaaaaaarrnival.... caaarrrr........


:EDIT:

OYAH

LEMMIE LEAVE DIS HEAR


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 20, 2013)

Kyonata: If someone doesn't know what moe is, show them this gif:








entropy13 said:


> Well of course it would be "undoubtedly the best anime to come out in 2013" if you IGNORE the following:
> Log Horizon
> Hataraku Maou-Sama
> Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
> ...




Ok, fine, it's the second best action anime of 2013 (first is Chilakil)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2013)

MOTHERFUCKING GIFFF WAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Also my definition of MOE


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2013)

gave that bitch a donut



bitches love gif.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> gave that bitch a donut
> 
> 
> 
> bitches love gif.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 20, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> MOTHERFUCKING GIFFF WAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR








I win


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I win



Not anime related  = you lose

::EDIT::

also thats as bad as this one...


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2013)

Topic. this thread has none.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 22, 2013)

_That_ Nagato Yuki is getting an anime.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2014)

Just curious, Does anyone still use codec packs like CCCP, K-lite or Shark007 to watch their vids?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 5, 2014)

I have k-lite basic.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone watched the 1st episode of "D-Frag!" . I find it really funny. Also cant wait for "Seitokai Yakuindomo 2". Gotta love the humor on that one.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 8, 2014)

Seiki-kun: this show is the shit. ROLFcopter engages 

Log Horizon: So apparently the game is another dimension then?

Super Sonico: BIG reasons to watch this 

Hamatora: The characters haven't grow on me (well, maybe Hajime a little) but it looks like it's going to be fun


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 8, 2014)

watched Sword art online. supEr nice


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont know why but im watching gundam build fighters. 

Its kinda like the pokemon, beyblade or even Yugioh of gundam to a lesser extent.

From what i understand, G.B.F doesnt really do anything for the timeline as its not really a series what has been made for that in mind, What it has been made for is kids.... and educating them in gundam related stuff as well as model building, how it should be a hobby etc etc etc - so its clearly meant for the kids. however the series also serves as a marketing platform for bandai to sell more model kits as they are educating the younger generation.

While i found these things to be rather annoying and how they shamelessly plug all sorts of model kits and shit in the series, nevermind how stupid and childish some of the themes can be, but i remind myself that I am indeed an adult watching a kids show....

The underlying concept however is semi-interesting because what you have is a tv show that features almost every gundam from both the UC and CE timelines that battle it out in gundam arenas/tournaments


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 8, 2014)

Watching Trigun again, and will do Bebop after  Enjoying "old school" (for me, anyway)


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 9, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> watched Sword art online. supEr nice


Chapter 16.5 :3


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 10, 2014)

Chilakil: shimapan


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 11, 2014)

Nobunagun: Saikano on drugs.

PUPA: Utterly disapointed. 4 min anime? *pffft*

Wooser is my role model. 


Sailor Moon got pushed to June.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 12, 2014)

Zvezda: LOLI POWWA!!!

Log Horizon: Spawn event x 1000

Nagi: Tsumugu needs to grow a pair and scoop Chisaki already.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 12, 2014)

I lol'd. What happened next was lol worthy too but it was too dark for a proper screenshot.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 14, 2014)

^i has yet to watch that.

@latest chapter of shingeki no kyojin:
so i hear Eren can't get hard. 

Its up to you Mikasa


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2014)

Eren only cares about the titans... and maybe corporal Levi.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 14, 2014)

Eren gets hard with Levi? :O


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, there's a lot more mecha this season, that's for sure. And the super-powered humanoids too (whether through magic, or genes or something, or spirits, etc.)


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 14, 2014)

whats up guys, man i need to catch up here but i'm too lazy read the whole 400 pages 

speaking of lazy where can i source out a "list" of the upcoming anime season ?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> speaking of lazy where can i source out a "list" of the upcoming anime season ?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/anime-nation.51327/page-417#post-3012287


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks man
AWW YISSSSSS  SYD and chuuni season 2


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 16, 2014)

I dont have much info but if someone can help me to find name for this tv anime series.there is red haired young guy who is possibly friend with some pink round small monsters who explode when touches someone something like that.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 17, 2014)

Spring season:






MECHAS! MECHAS! MECHAS!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 17, 2014)

Been a while since I came into this thread! ANYWAY, watching and enjoying Log Horizon. I don't read manga (at least not yet) so I only have reference to anime, but damn it's really good, better than SAO in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, SAO is great in its own right, but I like the character development better in Log Horizon.

Also, I've been on a sports anime kick for the past month. I recently started watching Ace of Diamond and Kuroko's Basketball and I've really enjoyed them both. I think I enjoy Ace of Diamond slightly more because it's a bit more realistic, but Kuroko's Basketball has a great story.

Also, Attack on Titan is definitely worth watching. I have a friend that read the manga, but he enjoys the anime better. I think it's one of those that needs the animation process to really bring everything home.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 19, 2014)

Log Horizon: So now Minori is a Miss Little Girl Badass.

Nobunagun: Robert Capa surely knows how to take advantage of his abilities.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 31, 2014)

Just watched Gatchaman Crowds


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 31, 2014)

ZX Ignition!!! Seems like a cross between many animes. Devil Survivor, FateStay Night and <insert generic pokemon/cardgame type anime here> to name but a few.

the BGM is awesome though, so if you like power/prog metal similar to the BGM from Guilty Gear then you will love it


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 1, 2014)

Chilakill: yuri 

****NSFW*** ***NSFW*** ***NSFW*** ***NSFW*** ***NSFW****



Spoiler


----------



## jormungand (Feb 2, 2014)

Im tired of this want more like this , and Shingeki is the only giving me gore experience. HxH is good but i suffer every single ep, why doenst start fighting and killing already. Plz any recomendation for a nice fighting and killing serie without big eyes , i just stand One Piece´s big eyes,, you know is OP. I want to see death cold in those eyes like Revys o Robertas eyes, is the best expression in anime IMO.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 2, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Im tired of thisView attachment 54477 want more like thisView attachment 54478 , and Shingeki is the only giving me gore experience. HxH is good but i suffer every single ep, why doenst start fighting and killing already. Plz any recomendation for a nice fighting and killing serie without big eyes , i just stand One Piece´s big eyes,, you know is OP. I want to see death cold in those eyes like Revys o Robertas eyes, is the best expression in anime IMO.



You have watche JoJo I take it?


----------



## jormungand (Feb 2, 2014)

Jojo bizarre adventures you mean?? if it is that one, no i havent, kinda cliche those faces but ill give it the try. thx.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 2, 2014)

jormungand said:


> Jojo bizarre adventures you mean?? if it is that one, no i havent, kinda cliche those faces but ill give it the try. thx.


Yes, its a very well done anime imo


----------



## jormungand (Feb 2, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes, its a very well done anime imo


nice anime 3 eps so far and im into it. thx. It has a little of no need it narration but the plot supports that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 4, 2014)

any Space Battleship Yamato fans?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HXEWECI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm so behind now. I just finished Witch Craft Works' 2nd episode...then I saw that episode 5 is out already. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 5, 2014)

Space dandy.... Its like a dandy but in space. 


Boooobs


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2014)

Chilakil: of course their base is a beach


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 6, 2014)

A local channel shared that in their FB page LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 6, 2014)

<insert "in a world where..." cliché here>


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 7, 2014)

watching a lot of anime...
did the chunniybo demo koi na shitai first seasnon and caught up with 2nd season.
need to get catch up on log horizon as well.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## entropy13 (Feb 9, 2014)

He forgot the cardboard box.


Anyway, Log Horizon is the only one I'm being up-to-date with LOL. Just watched ep 19.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2014)

Chilakil: matricide?

Samurai Flamenco: yuri... so wrong, yet so right 

Zvezda plot: It doesn't qualify as japanese until the tentacles show up.

Nagi: So... Manaka?

Log Horizon: the series where the OP gives out key plot twists 

Nobunagun: There's something about Sio...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2014)

Gundam build fighters
Space dandy
Zx ignition
The Pilots love song



Ive got another 5 other anime on downlaod which i haven't watched yet


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 9, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


>


sauce?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> sauce?


Recently, My Sister is Unusual


----------



## jormungand (Feb 10, 2014)

i like log horizon but need more seriously fights not kids fights that think they are badass. Forget the kids and put the pros against that Gobling KIng and some badass generals that would be nice imo.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 11, 2014)

jormungand said:


> i like log horizon but need more seriously fights not kids fights that think they are badass. Forget the kids and put the pros against that Gobling KIng and some badass generals that would be nice imo.



So you haven't watched the last few episodes yet.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 28, 2014)

Guys suggest me what to watch in 2014.Any new series coming out or already airing.Thanks.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 28, 2014)

^^ noragami is goooood.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 1, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Guys suggest me what to watch in 2014.Any new series coming out or already airing.Thanks.



Log Horizon if you haven't started it yet (I did mention it to you before...right? LOL) - it's also the only show I'm updated with that didn't start with a manga (but rather a light novel). The other shows I'm "current and updated" are Kuroko no Basket, Hajime no Ippo, and Magi. Seasons 2, 3, and 2 respectively. They're the run-of-the-mill shows though (i.e. long-running manga that have anime).

You could also try Sakura Trick if that floats your boat.

Maybe Nobunaga the Fool, but perhaps Witch Craft Works, Noragami, and Hamatora would be more appropriate to recommend.

Toaru Hikuushi e no Koiuta  (The Pilot's Love Song) is a good choice as well, it's the only show I'm trying to catch up to the latest with (besides the four that I've already mentioned previously).

Mikakunin de Shinkoukei (Engaged to the Unindentified), D-Frag if you're looking for some rom-com (the former) or just com (the latter).

Oh, Tonari no Seki-Kun is a great comedy show too, roughly 7 mins per episode though. You'll see why it's great (or not...lol, it's up to the one watching) once you get to see it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 1, 2014)

even though i watch log horizon its still boring as hell. too much diplomatic stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2014)

i lost my subscription to this thread... im back!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious, Does anyone still use codec packs like CCCP, K-lite or Shark007 to watch their vids?



cccp. always. still use it to solve codec and playback problems on heaps of machines, and with fiddling to the rendering mode you can make it work on slow ass machines.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 1, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Log Horizon if you haven't started it yet (I did mention it to you before...right? LOL) - it's also the only show I'm updated with that didn't start with a manga (but rather a light novel). The other shows I'm "current and updated" are Kuroko no Basket, Hajime no Ippo, and Magi. Seasons 2, 3, and 2 respectively. They're the run-of-the-mill shows though (i.e. long-running manga that have anime).
> 
> You could also try Sakura Trick if that floats your boat.
> 
> ...


Log,Ippo,kuroko currently watching but will check others aswell am open for all offers atm


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2014)

log horizon is my favourite of the season. if you find it boring, go watch 20 episodes of naruto or bleach filler in a row.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 1, 2014)

Chilakil, maternal raep anime:







Also, Trigger pulled a reverse Gurren Lagann


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 1, 2014)

Mussels said:


> log horizon is my favourite of the season. if you find it boring, go watch 20 episodes of naruto or bleach filler in a row.


its just too long drawn. they could have made it bit more dynamic.

SAO was a better game based one IMO.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 1, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Chilakil, maternal raep anime:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just watched latest episode. i am not disappoint.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2014)

DDD needs to watch sora no otoshimono.


of all things mai waifu made me download this (she finds it hilarious?)


rocket powered underwear flying off people by episode 2... a new record for batshit crazy?


yep the ending for this ep is just undies flying in formation over pretty scenery. i dont waht even.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 1, 2014)

now thats my kinda thing XD
will err watch overnight :3


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 2, 2014)

lol "too long drawn". Oh well, d.d.d. being d.d.d.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 2, 2014)

do explain how its being me? arent we allowed to have opinions?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> do explain how its being me? arent we allowed to have opinions?




"boobs"


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2014)

Mussels said:


> "boobs"


yeah, that does tend to distract....


also, boobs.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2014)

sora no otoshilotsofboobs is hiarious in subtle ways.


for example: there is a man in a stall, with many guns as part of an episodes plot. and lots of pigeons for some reason.

in a following episodes ending sequence, this is shown:







the pigeons were placed there just to make a poop joke in a following episode, that many people would have missed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 4, 2014)

sora no otoshimono IS MOTHErFUCKIGN EPICNESS

i watched both seasons straight. its SO FUCKING AWESOME. its in a league of its own.

PANTIES THAT FLY AWAY WITH FLAPING WINGS! THAT TOO MIGRATORY PANTIES??!!!?!?!??!?

YES PLEASE. now need to get the movie.

and those hilarious one on one visions with the granpa XD


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> sora no otoshimono IS MOTHErFUCKIGN EPICNESS
> 
> i watched both seasons straight. its SO FUCKING AWESOME. its in a league of its own.
> 
> ...



your engrish is strong today.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 4, 2014)

Mussels said:


> your engrish is strong today.


taking some meds. been drowsy. lololol. slept 18hours.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 8, 2014)

Chilakil. Period.


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 11, 2014)

Sora no otoshimono manga ended and its meh -__-

and imocho live action trailer lel


----------



## djisas (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmm how come i stopped receiving notifications from here and i forgot about it for the longest time...


----------



## D R E N (Mar 13, 2014)

I've fallen in love with Kill la Kill over the past couple of weeks =)


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 13, 2014)

started watching space dandy. wtf


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2014)

Been watching ImoCho the last week, funny as hell  the Live Action version would be.....interesting


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 14, 2014)

ImoCho is so funny! wish it came in the uncensored variety.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 14, 2014)

lol


----------



## djisas (Mar 15, 2014)

For comedy of the slapstick variation you should check D-Frag and maybe to some extent NO-Rin...


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 15, 2014)

*Don’t lose your way in your mind
We have to be as one
Don’t be afraid my sweetheart
This is the way to be more strong
Harbour my deep secret
It makes me so blue
Run through this game before my body is dry









*


----------



## jormungand (Mar 16, 2014)

kill la kill really has reached the climax as i like in an anime serie, it brings me good memories of Tengen toppan gurren lagan!!!
In this anime season kill la kill, Diamond no Ace and log horizon are my favs, HxH still stuck as hell and minutes of narration drive me crazy. Its like a 1st grade lesson.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Watched the most recent batch of new episodes now (among the few shows that I stay "current" with). Only Magi left, then it's next weekend (again). LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 16, 2014)

no-rin is epicly funny.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 16, 2014)

What have i missed?? I've been away from the community for years and finally caught up on some anime now lol.
Recently watched:
Attack on titans
Gundam Build fighters
Jojo Bizarre Adventures

Anyone want recommend something good to watch??


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmmm, Log Horizon, Tonari no Seki-kun, Kill la Kill, Sakura Trick, Valvrave the Liberator (but only if you want a WTF mecha lol), Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou (The Daily Lives of High School Boys), Girls und Panzer, GJ-bu, Stella Jogakuin Koutou-ka C³-bu, Teekyu...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Scheich (Mar 26, 2014)

Is that here on earth ? You sure ?? How did that happen ???


----------



## D R E N (Mar 27, 2014)

jormungand said:


> kill la kill really has reached the climax as i like in an anime serie, it brings me good memories of Tengen toppan gurren lagan!!!
> In this anime season kill la kill, Diamond no Ace and log horizon are my favs, HxH still stuck as hell and minutes of narration drive me crazy. Its like a 1st grade lesson.



Super excited about Kill La Kill today. I actually just started watching Tengen Toppan Gurren Lagan this week. Episode 4 and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## djisas (Mar 28, 2014)

Well KLK was pretty epic and over the top as should be...


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 28, 2014)

Log Horizon's done, Magi and Ippo will be ending soon. The Pilot's Love Song too...so I need to choose a select few to continue watching. Right now that would mean Tonari no Seki-kun and Kuroko no Basket S2 will be the only ones left for me to watch (since ISP issues force me to limit the shows I would be able to watch for an "up to date").


----------



## D R E N (Mar 28, 2014)

djisas said:


> Well KLK was pretty epic and over the top as should be...



Can't wait to go home and watch it today! Only the RAWs were out before I went to sleep last night so I'm excited to see what's in store.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 2, 2014)

This must sound like old news for all of you hardcore anime fans, but I recently found this little gem on Netflix, you guys have probably heard of it, it's called "Attack on Titan" 

My God I had not been hooked to an anime like this show in decades! Watched the full 25 episodes in three days! Now I hear season two won't be out until 2015! 

Any other fans of this excellent anime?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> This must sound like old news for all of you hardcore anime fans, but I recently found this little gem on Netflix, you guys have probably heard of it, it's called "Attack on Titan"
> 
> My God I had not been hooked to an anime like this show in decades! Watched the full 25 episodes in three days! Now I hear season two won't be out until 2015!
> 
> Any other fans of this excellent anime?



probably 20 pages of various people ranting about shingeki no kyoujin if you go back far enough. finished a while ago.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 2, 2014)

Mussels said:


> probably 20 pages of various people ranting about shingeki no kyoujin if you go back far enough. finished a while ago.



Fair enough, I'll go back to the hardware portion of our forum then...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Fair enough, I'll go back to the hardware portion of our forum then...



no need, stick around. just that you're a bit behind, so the conversations were back a bit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2014)

just about to finish black lagoon. me likey.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 2, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> just about to finish black lagoon. me likey.



Got the bluray set when it was deal of the day on Amazon, it's entertaining


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2014)

gotta love the gore and profanity.


----------



## D R E N (Apr 2, 2014)

Black Lagoon is quite entertaining! How can one not like Roberta!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2014)

you mean revvy?


----------



## D R E N (Apr 2, 2014)

Roberta


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2014)

yeah.. she was hardly there ..

on the 23rd episode.... looks like the ending is going to be unsatisfactory like in cowboy bebop

hmm i am not disappoint.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah.. she was hardly there ..
> 
> on the 23rd episode.... looks like the ending is going to be unsatisfactory like in cowboy bebop
> 
> hmm i am not disappoint.



bebop had a movie set after the series. worth it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> bebop had a movie set after the series. worth it.


its only one right? gotta knock a little harder? i mean knockin on heavens door... with that dude with long wavy hair and beard like i used to have?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> its only one right? gotta knock a little harder? i mean knockin on heavens door... with that dude with long wavy hair and beard like i used to have?




you're an ugly kitty, but yes. that one.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## arskatb (Apr 3, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Hmmm, Log Horizon, Tonari no Seki-kun, Kill la Kill, Sakura Trick, Valvrave the Liberator (but only if you want a WTF mecha lol), Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou (The Daily Lives of High School Boys), Girls und Panzer, GJ-bu, Stella Jogakuin Koutou-ka C³-bu, Teekyu...


those all were nice.
Have something more to recommend(hope some1 will recommend something what I havent seen yet)

edit: must.not.edit.typo


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 3, 2014)

black lagoon? seitokai yakuindomo(lot of vocal ecchi and innuendo)? D-Frag? Noragami? Nisekoi? No-rin/nourin


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2014)

arskatb said:


> those all were nice.
> Have something more to recommend(hope some1 will recommend something what I havent seen yet)
> 
> edit: must.not.edit.typo



Sekai Seifuku: Bouryaku no Zvezda, Samurai Flamenco, Tokyo Ravens, Witch Craft Works, Arakawa Under the Bridge, Binbougami ga!, Blood Lad, Ginga Kikoutai Majestic Prince, Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari, Love Lab, Maoyuu Maou Yuusha...


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 23, 2014)

Roberta >>> Revy

This season's watch
Gokukoku no Buryunhirude
Mangaka San to Assistant
Ryūgajō Nanana


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 23, 2014)

^ What? No Jojo's?


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not able to watch any of the new shows yet. LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 23, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> ^ What? No Jojo's?



whats jojo :3


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 23, 2014)

No Jojo for now ^__^

Btw, he meant Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 23, 2014)

lol. mangaka assistant is kinky.
liking brynhildir in the darkness and black bullet as per as seinen goes. very dark stuff.

mahouko is good too.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 25, 2014)

brunhilde is from creator of elfen lied so yeah.
Kawaisou vs sakurasou :O
@no game no life: ZA WAADO WRRRRYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2014)

cant argue with that.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2014)

None of the new shows yet, just trying to catch up to Engaged to the Unidentified (ep 8).


----------



## HuLkY (May 4, 2014)

Anime is the only place I didn't fee any kind of racism in, and seeing how things work out on the screen the way they are done, doesn't matter it's fantasy, drama, terror, all kinds of stuff, Anime is how life is supposed to be....

My Fav are:-

- Bleach
- Dragon Ball Z
- Mazenger Z
- Captain Tsubasa
- Attack on Titan
- Claymore
- Conan
- Pokemon
- Digimon
- DmC the Anime
- MARVEL Anime productions


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2014)

I have been away from anime scene for awhile,theres only 2 anime shows that i am still currently watching which are:
JoJo Bizarre Adventure which kicks ass by the way and up to the latest episode and season, quite tempted to try the game out on PS3 as it looks like mixture of Street fighter and Tekken.
Cardfight Vanguard i am huge TCG fan and i am currently playing this card game too locally and going to my national team league with few friends, up to latest season and episode on that too.

Finished Gundam Build Fighters aswell when it came out and definitely one of the best Gundam series made,very entertaining and the fight scenes are amazing.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> I have been away from anime scene for awhile,theres only 2 anime shows that i am still currently watching which are:
> JoJo Bizarre Adventure which kicks ass by the way and up to the latest episode and season, quite tempted to try the game out on PS3 as it looks like mixture of Street fighter and Tekken.
> Cardfight Vanguard i am huge TCG fan and i am currently playing this card game too locally and going to my national team league with few friends, up to latest season and episode on that too.
> 
> Finished Gundam Build Fighters aswell when it came out and definitely one of the best Gundam series made,very entertaining and the fight scenes are amazing.




per your recommendation, grabbing gundam build fighters now. sounded childish so i skipped it at first... now the whole seasons out i'll give it a shot.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Anyone still watching Naruto/Shippuden??


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Anyone still watching Naruto/Shippuden??



yep. it alternates between dull and amazing every month.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 5, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Anyone still watching Naruto/Shippuden??


Me too, but its kind of lame to watch those fillers, I'm back to season 2 of fairy tail


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Me too, but its kind of lame to watch those fillers, I'm back to season 2 of fairy tail



Yeah, the fillers sometimes ruin the fun. I don't have any problems with it anyway 



Mussels said:


> yep. it alternates between dull and amazing every month.



Agree with you Muss


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> per your recommendation, grabbing gundam build fighters now. sounded childish so i skipped it at first... now the whole seasons out i'll give it a shot.


I thought that too until few episodes in and it got a lot more interesting.


----------



## entropy13 (May 6, 2014)

Mussels said:


> per your recommendation, grabbing gundam build fighters now. sounded childish so i skipped it at first... now the whole seasons out i'll give it a shot.



Are there toy stores in there that have big sections exclusively for Gundam?

There's quite a few over here that such an...arrangement is actually "possible" LOL. Heck in one of them there's a TV showing that very show...lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 7, 2014)

Just finished my HG 1/144 F91 Harrison Martin Version gundam kit for those interested lol.




Cleaned up my bottom Shelf with only gundam kits displayed now.




Will be replacing my broken Duel Gundam for a MG 1/100 soon maybe and i got a 1/144 HG Exia Dark Matter to build too from Build Fighter series.
I do plan on getting a MG 1/100 Sengoku Astray and maybe Gundam X


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2014)

just finished gundam build fighters.


yes, it was a kids show - but a very, very well done kids show.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 9, 2014)

Mussels said:


> yes, it was a kids show - but a very, very well done kids show.



You mean its a good toy commercial


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> You mean its a good toy commercial



yes, lol.


they covered something pretty obvious: normally the gundam fights have to be very carefully planned out, and the show is revolving around those fights.

in this? no leadup. just a location and robots beating the shit out of each other. it was glorious.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 10, 2014)

So that would make kids/people buy all the figures and do the same thing they saw on TV huh


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> So that would make kids/people buy all the figures and do the same thing they saw on TV huh




my first gen optimus prime still has all his limbs attached


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 10, 2014)

Pics please ? Would love to see that Muss


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Pics please ? Would love to see that Muss




they're all in the shed, maybe i should make a toys thread on GN XD


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 10, 2014)

Haha, ok then.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 10, 2014)

Mussels said:


> yes, lol.
> 
> 
> they covered something pretty obvious: normally the gundam fights have to be very carefully planned out, and the show is revolving around those fights.
> ...



IMO Meijin vs Renato bros is the best fight gundam has for a very long time


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2014)

I'll be continuing Nobunagun now, since I've finished Tokyo Ravens...

Unlike in the past, it's really a lot of "catch-up" for me now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2014)

Fourstaff said:


> IMO Meijin vs Renato bros is the best fight gundam has for a very long time



Build Strike Gundam vs Wing Fenice was pretty good too,although one of my favourite fight out of all gundam series. Got to be Domon Vs Master Asia in G Gundam.


----------



## entropy13 (May 14, 2014)

Done with Nobunagun! Noragami is up next...


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 14, 2014)

Did u guys see new trailer of 'appleseed alpha'?cant wait for it on big screen


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2014)

miomol said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My favourite anime titles: Neon Genesis Evangelion, NHK ni Youkoso!, Ghost in the Shell, Serial Experiments Lain, Psycho Pass, Mirai Nikki, Elfen Lied, Angel Beats, Another.
> 
> And there's my MyAnimeList.



psycho pass is the only one of that list i havent seen, so its downloading now.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2014)

psycho pass seems worth it just for the music. the first minute of the show gives away that its going to be great.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2014)

mysrlf cant wait for hanamonogatari railwars, space dandy, sword art online


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2014)

psycho pass was awesome, definitely an A or A+ anime


looking forward to quite a few on that list for the coming season.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2014)

Just a little thing i've been using lately:


SVP ties in with a bunch of video players to give us a software version of what high end HDTV's do, by boosting the framerate of the source material up to 60FPS.

Looks freaking awesome.
I use CCCP first, then install this (untick its own MPC-HC) and it 'just works'
http://www.svp-team.com/wiki/Download

these settings work best for me:






How you know its working (fades out after a few seconds)






The effect is very similar to PC gaming from 30 to 60 FPS... panning shots suddenly become super smooth and dont stutter, and action sequences once too fast to see that blurred are now a lot clearer.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 3, 2014)

Tested it on ep 6 of Unicorn, error messages appear...but it works on ep 7. I got them from different sources though. lol


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Tested it on ep 6 of Unicorn, error messages appear...but it works on ep 7. I got them from different sources though. lol



worked for me on every file i've tested so far, make sure you use their hotfix update.


----------



## djisas (Jul 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> psycho pass was awesome, definitely an A or A+ anime
> 
> 
> looking forward to quite a few on that list for the coming season.



If you are done with it, just letting you know this season there will be a rebroadcast\remake something of the first season in 60m episodes with new footage and then a new season and a movie if im not mistaken...

Butcher Gen has a lot of work to do...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


>



im going to take it as a personal challenge to watch all of these.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mussels said:


> worked for me on every file i've tested so far, make sure you use their hotfix update.



The hotfix removed the error messages when I play ep 6...because it turned SVP off. LOL


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> The hotfix removed the error messages when I play ep 6...because it turned SVP off. LOL




must be something wrong with that encode.

what do you think of it on the eps it worked?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2014)

Black Bullet turned out really well!


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 4, 2014)

ah SVP, used it long ago, needs tinkerin for anime but its best for live action and 3D/cg films or series (the cg part of black bullet for example)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 4, 2014)

Will be black bullet 26 episoder? Coz I like it so much.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2014)

just watching GITS: arise part 3 with SVP, and its freaking awesome.

as i said above, i found by manually toning the settings down it works great for everything - rather than super in some things and bad in others, the lower settings improve everything a decent amount.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2014)

tokyo ghouls looks promising! i like this genre a lot


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2014)

Jaffakeik said:


> Will be black bullet 26 episoder? Coz I like it so much.


already finished 

mahouka is 26 eps, so thats good


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 5, 2014)

For live action I bring it to "complicated" shaders and "uniform" interpolation. Seal Team 8: Behind Enemy Lines looked even better, Top Gear also had better-looking car movements. lol

And yeah, I also tested it on Cars 2.


I might finally continue watching InariKon.


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> just watching GITS: arise part 3 with SVP



I finally decided to try SVP yesterday and well its certainly fun to watch random stuff with it, however it wasn't when i tried to play a 1080p 10-bit anime with it and @144Hz, CPU just couldn't handle it and was almost like a slideshow


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> I finally decided to try SVP yesterday and well its certainly fun to watch random stuff with it, however it wasn't when i tried to play a 1080p 10-bit anime with it and @144Hz, CPU just couldn't handle it and was almost like a slideshow



goddamn man, 144Hz? XD

tell it to just double the FPS and stop being greedy!


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 5, 2014)

Mussels said:


> goddamn man, 144Hz? XD
> 
> tell it to just double the FPS and stop being greedy!


i'm still trying to figure out best settings for me and just for fun tried at my monitor's max refresh rate xD, but i'm mostly running @85Hz and its somewhat fine at that rate 



Misaki said:


> It's time... to turn on our torrent clients!


ahh the much awaited season 2, hope its on par with the first if not even better


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2014)

SAO is one of the best written and made animes in my opinion.

anyone know if we will get more High School DxD and Kore wa Zombie desu ka?


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 7, 2014)

Done with InariKon, still haven't continued Nobunaga the Fool though, haven't pooled enough Z/X (the show that will be following it) eps.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 3, 2014)

http://media.goboiano.com/list/1770-10-things-anime-fans-are-tired-of-hearing-from-non-anime-fans


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2014)

personally SVP type stuff always looks frigging weird I do like MadVR tho it allows near lossles upscaling of 720P to 1080p and when you have 3TB worth of media on disk that matters


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2014)

i went away from SVP after a while myself, while the fluidity is great, the artifacting sucked. then i updated CCCP and it broke it because FFDSHOW is dead in the water, and i realised thats the end of the line for a program that modifies FFDSHOW.


as far as this season goes, argevollen, aldnoah.zero and tokyo ghoul are really standing out.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2014)

cccp has and will always be crap as are all `codec packs`  generally they cause more problems then they solve
install MPC-HC(mpc-hc includes LAV a fork of ffdshow) and optionally madvr and forget it madvr is THE BEST quality you are gonna get bar none
or if you are a VLC fanboy install that ... the days of codec packs died with xp


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> cccp has and will always be crap as are all `codec packs`  generally they cause more problems then they solve
> install MPC-HC(mpc-hc includes LAV a fork of ffdshow) and optionally madvr and forget it madvr is THE BEST quality you are gonna get bar none
> or if you are a VLC fanboy install that ... the days of codec packs died with xp




zero issues for me with cccp, ever. its the one and only codec pack i trust. doesnt break things, and has a bunch of handy tools... due to using built in splitters and filters as much as possible, its closer to a pre-configured setup than a codec pack these days.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 3, 2014)

Just caught up with SAO2:


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2014)

Try tokyo terror (zankyou no terror), better than tokyo gould, more story less gore...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2014)

djisas said:


> Try tokyo terror (zankyou no terror), better than tokyo gould, more story less gore...




been downloading it, but havent watched it yet. i'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 4, 2014)

tokyo ghoul is actually getting fairly interesting for its genre


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 4, 2014)

A few more eps of Bokura wa Minna and then it'll be No Game No Life next (for dl'ing). I'm not yet watching...


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 10, 2014)

SAO2:


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Done watching Bokura wa Minna, re-watched Kami nomi S2 and Nurarihyon S2 as well. Will finish up on the latter's manga first, and then continue dl'ing No Game No Life eps.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Done with NGNL, Hitsugi no Chaika up next (done with 1-3 now actually).


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 17, 2014)

SAOII:


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 17, 2014)

Done with Hitsugi no Chaika a few days ago, watching Ryuugajou Nanana no Maizoukin now.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2014)

I recommend selector infected WIXOSS. As well as the two in the above post. LOL

I don't recommend Mekakucity Actors.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2014)

started sabagebu. damn its goood. didnt think it would be good because its a shoujo.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2014)

watching Witch Craft Works again..... and its got so many easter eggs 
its really fun!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2014)

watching Hentai Ouji Warawanai Neko


gives me random quotes like "i tried praying many times, but my underpants never came back"


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah the Nekogami got the underwear as payment. Watching Akuma no Riddle atm.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 8, 2014)

just finished SAO, sekirei 1&2, going to watch servant x service and To Aru series


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2014)

Build Fighters, UBW, Reco G, the rest will be based on recommendations


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2014)

Mussels said:


> watching Hentai Ouji Warawanai Neko
> 
> 
> gives me random quotes like "i tried praying many times, but my underpants never came back"


is that hentai prince and stony cat? its a good short anime XD


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2014)

Aldnoah.Zero has been a wild ride, not sure if its actually more entertainingly (bad) than Valvrave.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2014)

aldnoahs ending sure is controversial. its not the same as valvrave - valv was campy as shit and kinda played with itself in the corner a lot, while aldnoah took itself seriously.

enjoyed both.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 22, 2014)

Mussels said:


> aldnoahs ending sure is controversial. its not the same as valvrave - valv was campy as shit and kinda played with itself in the corner a lot, while aldnoah took itself seriously.
> 
> enjoyed both.


I just watched episode 12
what in the fuck .......
inb4they pull a char aznable/rau le creuset


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe I should continue watching Isshuukan Friends....lol

Currently at ep 3, it started with the MC girl cooking a lot of omelet... lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone else watching Tokyo Ghoul? That show just went from awesome to simply brilliant!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> Anyone else watching Tokyo Ghoul? That show just went from awesome to simply brilliant!




yes. liking it, but its not super duper amazeballs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2014)

but its super amazeballs atleast


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2014)

reposting for great justice


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2014)

parayste/Kiseijuu
is turning out to be utterly weird as fuck.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 9, 2014)

Mussels said:


> parayste/Kiseijuu
> is turning out to be utterly weird as fuck.


havent seen it. seems interesting.
hue hue. can you gimme links on fb? that site that should not be mentioned is malfunctioning here.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mostly focusing on second seasons for the Autumn shows. LH and WIXOSS ep1s. Chaika will follow.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 11, 2014)

anime is pretty bad this season...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 2, 2014)

^yes that.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Nov 2, 2014)

Yesterday i ended my "Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion" 2-nd watching.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Such an amazing Story....


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 13, 2014)

is that food?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 15, 2014)

entropy13 said:


> Mostly focusing on second seasons for the Autumn shows. LH and WIXOSS ep1s. Chaika will follow.



Is Wixoss Yugi-oh with a female cast?  The description leads me to that conclusion, and I'm hoping that there's something else there.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 15, 2014)

I recently watched Attack on Titan which I enjoyed and I'm waiting for the next installment.  Also Beserk Golden Age which was fantastic as well as Black Lagoon and Gantz.  I like both of those too.  Gantz is pretty strange and gets off to a good start but becomes a little tiresome.  Still worth watching though.  Speedgrapher still has to be top of the list for being the strangest of all time though.


----------



## Ralfies (Dec 15, 2014)

Too drunk to read rest of thread, and totally oblivious to prior content, but my favorite animes include: blue exorcist, soul eater, d.gray man, fairy tail , another , shiki, elfen lied, sword art online, attack on titan, ghost hunt, kuroshitsuji (black butler), tokyo ghoul... Can ya'll recommend any others I might enjoy? Games are welcome too.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 15, 2014)

sign up for Anime planet. It's free.  Then select and rate the anime you've watched.  From there, it will suggest new things for you to watch.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 16, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Is Wixoss Yugi-oh with a female cast?  The description leads me to that conclusion, and I'm hoping that there's something else there.



LOL no, nothing really bad happens in Yu-Gi-Oh, so that's not actually accurate.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 17, 2014)

SAO has gone down virtual shitter
I have taken to reading the manga big mistake its even worse then the anime
how can you take a good series and ruin it WTF japan


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 17, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> SAO has gone down virtual shitter
> I have taken to reading the manga big mistake its even worse then the anime
> how can you take a good series and ruin it WTF japan


yeah its gone down the drain. too sappy.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 18, 2014)

I've only got into watching Sword Art Online which i found season 1 to be amazing,not watching season 2 until its finished. I've finished watching Jojo Bizarre Adventure season 2 aswell which i highly recommend checking out if anyone hasn't seen it yet.
I am currently watching Gundam Build Fighters Try and i am enjoying it,love the fact its promoting the gundam model kits/gunpla in lot more interesting way.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've only got into watching Sword Art Online which i found season 1 to be amazing,not watching season 2 until its finished. I've finished watching Jojo Bizarre Adventure season 2 aswell which i highly recommend checking out if anyone hasn't seen it yet.
> I am currently watching Gundam Build Fighters Try and i am enjoying it,love the fact its promoting the gundam model kits/gunpla in lot more interesting way.




I'm finding gundam try a lot more fun than gundam G


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mussels said:


> I'm finding gundam try a lot more fun than gundam G


I haven't watched Gundam G,not a fan of the animation at all and it kinda reminds me of Gundam Age.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2014)

kurosagi01 said:


> I haven't watched Gundam G,not a fan of the animation at all and it kinda reminds me of Gundam Age.



I'm watching it but not enjoying it. It feels... wrong? Like in many ways its either glossing over what it should focus on to show us random things (hey! animals in a jungle get scared of robots!) and then falls back into

I SHALL PUNCH YOU
*punch*
OH NO I MISSED

like its 80's anime or something :/


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2014)

going to try gundam try.

also kurosagi dont bother with season 2. it doesnt have plot. and i dont mean boobs.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2014)

cartoon titties ftw


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2014)

i like the "implied innuendo"s more 
im talking about to love ru.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2014)

Any of you guys subscribe to Funimation Streaming? I'm buying a gift subscription for someone for Xmas and wanted to know if the service is reliable or if its junk? Also, is there a 3 Month Sub option for $19.95? I see they sell one, but I only see a One Month and 1 Year option on the Sub page. 

Thanks!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 27, 2014)

Watching The Sacred Blacksmith now which I'm enjoying.  Any recommendation for what I should watch next?  One I got from Anime Planet was Chrome Shelled Regios.  Thoughts?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, Regios was pretty good but I loved Spice and Wolf.  It's not typical anime but does use some very familiar plot devices - perhaps overuses some but it's still an endearing series.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 3, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Well, Regios was pretty good but I loved Spice and Wolf.  It's not typical anime but does use some very familiar plot devices - perhaps overuses some but it's still an endearing series.



Try Maoyuu Maou Yuusha if you haven't. If you watched Spice and Wolf with subtitles, you'll see (well hear) why....LOL


Watch Log Horizon too (S2 is currently airing).


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks.  I downloaded both but only season one of LH is dubbed.  I've been putting off watching the rest of d.gray-man since I can't find dubs past ep. 51.  I've been concentrating on stuff funimation has put out since a lot of their stuff is dubbed but it looks like at some point I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get headaches reading subtitles.  Unfortunately, many times the subs just plain suck while the dubs tend to be quite good.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have finally watched SDF Macross: Do you Remember Love and it was very refreshing even though they cut lot out of the original story. Overall was fantastic.
The song by Lynn Minmey/Mari Iijima - Do you remember love definitely one of my favourite japanese anime song now, RIP to the composer.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 8, 2015)

LOLWUT


----------



## twilyth (Jan 8, 2015)

Watched Black Cat, which was ok and A certain Magical Index which was also ok.  I find myself getting a little annoyed when a show tends to use the same gags over and over.  But I guess you have to consider what the intended audience was.  I'm starting to think I need to avoid anything with a shonen tag.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 8, 2015)

Slightly on/off topic, anyone play any of these, think they're worth the trouble?

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/anime_sale


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have played (and recommend) the following:
Analogue: A Hate Story
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky
Hate Plus
Vanguard Princess

And arguably the biggest franchise there, BlazBlue.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2015)

The next chapter to Stardust Crusader has begun for Jojo Bizarre Adventure anime TV


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2015)

Fate stay night: ultimate bladeworks.

this show makes me feel like when you yell at a character for being dumb, if they re-did the show and they did the smart thing instead. not many shows get me this enthralled.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.  It's a shame this thread isn't as active as it used to be.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2015)

Suisei no gargantia 2 has been cancelled  depressing anime news of the day


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 9, 2015)

The only airing shows I'm watching are Kuroko no Basket and Oregairu. lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2015)

Gundam build fighters try is now over,i got nothing to look forward to on Wednesday now 
Has anyone watched the ghost in the shell:stand alone complex worth watching? I have finally watched the 1995 film in blu-ray and wished it had more.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 9, 2015)

I watched some of it... daughter just picked one of the newer ones on Netflix a couple of weekends ago...not overly impressed, myself.. I'm a big fan of the original...


----------



## djisas (Apr 9, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Gundam build fighters try is now over,i got nothing to look forward to on Wednesday now
> Has anyone watched the ghost in the shell:stand alone complex worth watching? I have finally watched the 1995 film in blu-ray and wished it had more.



Stand alone complex is very good, it's GITS turned into a series, nothing to not like if you enjoyed the original, it is not a direct sequel but an alternate story, Innocense is the direct sequel to the original with better animation and music than ever...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 9, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Gundam build fighters try is now over,i got nothing to look forward to on Wednesday now
> Has anyone watched the ghost in the shell:stand alone complex worth watching? I have finally watched the 1995 film in blu-ray and wished it had more.


 I enjoyed Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex. Not an all time favorite, but I did enjoy watching the series.


----------



## djisas (Apr 9, 2015)

Also for fans of the universe, the new GITS Arise alternative has just aired and it dives straight into action, while it isnt stated anywhere, it feels like a direct sequel to the Arise movies that aired last year...
It also features a different style than the original movie and the SAC series, it also brings some character changes in the designs and some voices, but at it's core it has the very same spirit of the GITS universe...

Edit: Actually i just checked the 4th movie and the new anime starts after the 3rd movie and episode 1 and 2 of the anime will cover the events of the 4th movie...

Edit 2: You can skip the movies and jump straight to the anime, although movie 1-3 are in fact a prequel to the anime they mostly deal with the formation of the Major's special unit and their individual recruitment into the organization, particularly interesting to get a little background into everyone, the anime skips this building and jumps straight into the action, the anime is comprised of 10 episodes...


----------



## twilyth (Apr 13, 2015)

Watching Blassreiter because, well, it starts with B and the directory is sorted alphabetically.  It's eng dubbed but I'm watching with the subs and I have to say, while the subs might be more accurate in terms of translation, the eng dialog seems to capture the meaning better.

Anyway, it's pretty enjoyable.  The artwork seems better than some of the stuff I've watched recently and the story has some interesting twists.


----------



## djisas (Apr 14, 2015)

To fans of Durara, the next best thing is airing right now:  Kekkai sensen, it's crazier and more over the top now featuring all sorts of crazy aliens and other creatures.
Also not to miss Sidonia no Kishi second season, better than ever with more action and plot...


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 14, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Watched Black Cat, which was ok and A certain Magical Index which was also ok.  I find myself getting a little annoyed when a show tends to use the same gags over and over.  But I guess you have to consider what the intended audience was.  I'm starting to think I need to avoid anything with a shonen tag.



To back up a little, I really enjoyed Black Cat, and wished for more.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll be checking out GITS Arise - thanks.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 18, 2015)

DBZ only DBZ i wanna watch the movie!!!!!!!!!!
watching Triage X fanservice and bullets
                Punch Line


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2015)

Heres one i missed: Knights of Sidonia


Somehow never watched it, its damned good so far and nyaa.eu has a 60FPS fan re-encode that while some scenes artifact, 99% of them do not and look *AMAZEBALLS* at 60FPS.


I really feel like someone could release a sci-fi anime on youtube (or similar) at 60FPS and just rake in all the money, ever.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 23, 2015)

Knights of Sidonia was pretty interesting,the concept was quite cool and all but the CGI didn't appeal to me that much and story wise was bit meh for me.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2015)

kinda liking triage x a lot.
the new season of unlimited blade works is super awesome

new ghost in the shell is meh... nothing new.

high school dxd born is not what we want but what we want _AND _ need


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2015)

f*ck fate stay night/unlimited bladeworks has got me hooked in a way that so few shows ever do.


----------



## lZKoce (May 16, 2015)

Last thing that blew my mind was Noragami. Since then I haven't really seen anything that rocks. I tried Death Parade, but to no avail. I am giving a chance to PunchLine now (Panty Panic  ). We will see.

Edit: I was SO hoping Cencoroll gets a rebooth. Amazing atmosphere IMO.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> f*ck fate stay night/unlimited bladeworks has got me hooked in a way that so few shows ever do.


I really like e storyline ATM. Does pun line have pastsu? I might try it out then lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 17, 2015)

I'm watching the live action Rurouni Kenshin, and enjoying the work. Somewhere there's a video of hte actor practicing one of his moves to circle up off the ground in a rotating, over the back of his shoulder one-handed flip swing the blade that looks awesome


----------



## Ahhzz (May 18, 2015)

ah, if you've got a lifehacker account, in the comments section here, the first video is a vine of what I was talking about. I can't seem to find a direct video, tho...


----------



## entropy13 (May 18, 2015)

Just finished watching Gokukoku no Brynhildr and Hanayamata. lol


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 7, 2015)

Right before the sunrise one thing is on my mind
I need to take the stress and throw it all away
feelings to discover knowing undercover what it is you really mean to me

You are the flower I'm the rain without you life is not the same
I'm everything you'll ever need though rarely spoken we still proceed

I can see a sunrise looking into your eyes
You riding right next to me and we both become one
heading towards the sun following the line following the redline to the sun

You are the air that I breathe without you I am incomplete
You are the only one for me though rarely spoken I know you believe

I love you...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 7, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> ...............


Speed Racer meets Aeon Flux......


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2015)

i feel like i say this every week, but fuuuuuck meeeee - fate stay night: unlimited blade works is fucking amazeballs.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 14, 2015)

Been watching a lot of anime lately. I've watched a lot of anime ever since I last posted here (most of them were finished series already, while some are still airing).


----------



## twilyth (Jun 14, 2015)

What are some titles you liked?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i feel like i say this every week, but fuuuuuck meeeee - fate stay night: unlimited blade works is fucking amazeballs.




Next on my list after cross ange

Though im at this stage where im downloading loads of anime but either reading more manga or playing games to actually watch them


----------



## djisas (Jun 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i feel like i say this every week, but fuuuuuck meeeee - fate stay night: unlimited blade works is fucking amazeballs.


Are you watching Sidonia?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2015)

djisas said:


> Are you watching Sidonia?



yep. its good, but the animation style lets it down a little.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 15, 2015)

I liked it so much I've even been watching season 2 - WITH SUBTITLES - oh the humanity!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 15, 2015)

From the recent ones I've watched (or still watching) I would recommend DanMachi (the show features Hestia and her boob-support ribbon), Grisaia (S1, the movie, then the currently airing S2), and then Yamada-kun.


----------



## djisas (Jun 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> yep. its good, but the animation style lets it down a little.


The animation is pretty solid, if i had to point a minor flaw would be the face animation, but i dont think "moefied" Sidonia would cut it...



entropy13 said:


> From the recent ones I've watched (or still watching) I would recommend DanMachi (the show features Hestia and her boob-support ribbon), Grisaia (S1, the movie, then the currently airing S2), and then Yamada-kun.



Yamada's pretty fun, but it's sooo rushed, it should have 24 ep at least to cover the first half of the manga...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2015)

djisas said:


> The animation is pretty solid, if i had to point a minor flaw would be the face animation, but i dont think "moefied" Sidonia would cut it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yamada's pretty fun, but it's sooo rushed, it should have 24 ep at least to cover the first half of the manga...



the face animation is what i'm thinking of. I still like it and recommend it, but i can clearly tell its not for everyone.


----------



## djisas (Jun 16, 2015)

Btw anyone watching Pleiades?
I think Gainax doing a pretty good job with great animation, a little bit of space knowledge very good story and building romance...
Ep 10 was pretty good with a lot of story and loose ends tied together...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

I would also recommend Hibike! Euphonium. lol


EDIT: And Shokugeki no Souma lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have recently finished watching Tokyo Ghoul season 1 and 2, season 1 had a really nice build up and caught my attention very quickly and making me wanting watch more. Just because i want see what the main character would do, came season 2 and it wasn't as impressive as season 1 in terms of building up the plot but the fight scenes were excellent. The way they ended season 2 was a bit disappointing though if they're ending the anime there.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 19, 2015)

Baby Steps is a great sports anime.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2015)

its my weekly fate stay night post.


HRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally able to watch NouCome lolololol

Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku is the one I'm currently watching now.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Finished Durarara S2, can hardly wait for S3! LOL

But the one I'm really looking forward to is Gate!!! Summer 2015 is a wonderful anime season lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2015)

Shinoneta is so hilarious XD


----------



## djisas (Jul 5, 2015)

Symphogear 3, for all the hatters and fans, the first episode was epic...


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Once again, tall blonde guy v. short manipulative guy (as a subplot) is back...and back. And they're airing at the same time (again). LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> Finished Durarara S2, can hardly wait for S3! LOL
> 
> But the one I'm really looking forward to is Gate!!! Summer 2015 is a wonderful anime season lol



gate ep1 was pretty cool.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2015)

aquarion logos has totally killed my brain. even having seen the previous shows in the series, i just cant what even.


edit: that was the first half of the episode, the second half... i think i had a stroke and i'm hallucinating.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 8, 2015)

My currently watching list suddenly got bigger even after I finished a lot of earlier shows already, simply because this season is looking to be one of the best. lol


----------



## haswrong (Jul 8, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> My currently watching list suddenly got bigger even after I finished a lot of earlier shows already, simply because this season is looking to be one of the best. lol


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 8, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> Shokugeki no Souma


I was wondering when someone would mention this one.    Definitely my favorite airing right now.  I've actually watched every anime that's been listed so far... ohhh gawd.

To Love Ru Darkness Season 2 just started airing.  That's a must-watch!

Might be blasphemy saying this here, but there are some funny and addicting J drama series that highly draw highly from anime school romance comedies too.  First one that comes to mind is Switch Girl, complete with sweatdrop and other graphic effects added in.  And for something from a slightly different perspective, a delinquent-turned-teacher that's a hell of a funny guy: GTO.  Free to watch on Crunchyroll


----------



## djisas (Jul 8, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> My currently watching list suddenly got bigger even after I finished a lot of earlier shows already, simply because this season is looking to be one of the best. lol


Im trying my best to have a small list i can actually manage, but it becoming an impossible task...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 18, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> Finished Durarara S2, can hardly wait for S3! LOL


Finishing up the first series(?) - episodes 1-24.  It's definitely interesting and different from most of what I've seen before.  Plan to watch the x2 series next.  It took me a while to get used to the black rider character (Celty) but they pulled that off pretty well I thought.  Anri and Izaya were also interesting characters.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 18, 2015)

S2 is technically just the first half, S3 is the second half, of "second season". I don't know why they did that. I guess despite the consecutive airing they were unable to keep the timeslot? Thus the "third season" would be technically S4 LOL.

Also recommended: OVERLORD


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

gate looks good so far. It feels like something thats been done before, but at the same time it feels completely new - they way they approached it is unique imo.

(modern day meets fantasy world, except in this case its not just one or two people - they send the goddamn army through and the whole world knows)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

ok gakkou gurashi/school live

watch all of episode one without any expectations of the show. do not skip the ending because you dont like how it starts. the revelation at the end of the episode is great if you didn't know it was coming.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Check the Gakkou Gurashi page in MyAnimeList. Now check the genres listed...LOL


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have now added Dragonball Super which the start is basically the battle of gods movie re-told differently. Also still watching Cardfight Vanguard G/season 5 as its finally picking up and finally God Eater just because i enjoyed the PSP game,just wish the new one gets ported into English so i can play it on Vita or PS4.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been watching Fate Stay Night and I don't really see what you all like about it.  It's sort of an interesting concept but so much of it is wasted space.  The fight scenes are sort of boring since in virtually every case they pull some new trick out of their butt.  I don't generally have a problem with that sort of thing.  I don't expect every plot twist to have a firm, well established basis.  But when you use that technique every . . . single . . . time, it just gets tedious.

I guess I'll watch it till the end but I find myself jumping a few seconds at a time over and over, especially over some of the dialog.  Don't think I'll be putting Ultimate Blade Works high on my watch list.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I've been watching Fate Stay Night and I don't really see what you all like about it.  It's sort of an interesting concept but so much of it is wasted space.  The fight scenes are sort of boring since in virtually every case they pull some new trick out of their butt.  I don't generally have a problem with that sort of thing.  I don't expect every plot twist to have a firm, well established basis.  But when you use that technique every . . . single . . . time, it just gets tedious.
> 
> I guess I'll watch it till the end but I find myself jumping a few seconds at a time over and over, especially over some of the dialog.  Don't think I'll be putting Ultimate Blade Works high on my watch list.



have you watched the originals? its best enjoyed as a superior remake for fans of the original.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by the original.  I thought I was watching that.  Anyway, it would have to have a very different plot and progression to make me want to spend the time on it.  This was really pretty bad.  I was trying to be polite but having finished it now, finally thank god, I really can't understand what makes it so popular.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Not sure what you mean by the original.  I thought I was watching that.  Anyway, it would have to have a very different plot and progression to make me want to spend the time on it.  This was really pretty bad.  I was trying to be polite but having finished it now, finally thank god, I really can't understand what makes it so popular.




theres like a dozen fate/stay shows.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2015)

Well I found Fate/Zero and UBW but are these going to be any better?  If they're using the same approach as FSN then it's a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Well I found Fate/Zero and UBW but are these going to be any better?  If they're using the same approach as FSN then it's a waste of time in my opinion.




similar. they're remakes that work with a slightly altered storyline each time. zero was a prequel i think.

UBW (the series, not the movie) is the one i'd been talking about in the last few weeks.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2015)

So you think UBW is worth watching.  IOW better than FSN?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> So you think UBW is worth watching.  IOW better than FSN?




its a remake that changes the story a bit, i enjoyed it because i liked the original and felt they improved it. i'm not quite insane enough to guarantee you'll enjoy it.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2015)

Hmmm, if it's basically the same as the original, I have my doubts.  Maybe I'll put it on the list.  Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Hmmm, if it's basically the same as the original, I have my doubts.  Maybe I'll put it on the list.  Thanks.



more changes than the average remake, but cant really go into those without spoiling the whole point of it.


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Hmmm, if it's basically the same as the original, I have my doubts.  Maybe I'll put it on the list.  Thanks.



Lets say people die a lot faster in ubw, with fancier animation and many plot twists compared to the original...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 27, 2015)

djisas said:


> Lets say people die a lot faster in ubw, with fancier animation and many plot twists compared to the original...


That sounds like a good move.  So I'm guessing there is more story development?  That would be a very definite improvement.  A lot of the story got dropped on you in big chunks that didn't always seem to reflect what actually happened later.  And a lot of dialog was ex post facto in that during a fight say, you had no idea what had happened and only later did they fill you in. Like I said before, I don't have a problem with that generally but I do when it becomes the primary mode of plot development.  So any improvement over that would be welcome.

IDK, I guess I could give it a shot for a few episodes and see how it seems to develop.


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> That sounds like a good move.  So I'm guessing there is more story development?  That would be a very definite improvement.  A lot of the story got dropped on you in big chunks that didn't always seem to reflect what actually happened later.  And a lot of dialog was ex post facto in that during a fight say, you had no idea what had happened and only later did they fill you in. Like I said before, I don't have a problem with that generally but I do when it becomes the primary mode of plot development.  So any improvement over that would be welcome.
> 
> IDK, I guess I could give it a shot for a few episodes and see how it seems to develop.



The plot deviated completely from the original at a point, it still has the same objective but everything is entirely different and more violent, and our mc is less wimpy i guess...
Well only way to know is to watch it, i cant tell you if i like the changes but it looked great at times i suppose...

Also zero is very different from the rest and more "manly" with Iskangar and stronger masters...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks.  Appreciated.

Can I assume that Zero has a different story line or is that also a remake?  UBW seems to be only a year before Zero so I don't think it would be a straight up remake.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Thanks.  Appreciated.
> 
> Can I assume that Zero has a different story line or is that also a remake?  UBW seems to be only a year before Zero so I don't think it would be a straight up remake.



zero is a prequel, although they're kinda messing with alternate storylines/timelines so its hard to say which version its a prequel to


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2015)

Right.  You said that already but I forgot.  Apologies.

A prequel could be interesting.  I'd like to hear more of the backstory since what they show in the original didn't really make a lot of sense to me.  

BTW, where does the UBW movie fit in?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Right.  You said that already but I forgot.  Apologies.
> 
> A prequel could be interesting.  I'd like to hear more of the backstory since what they show in the original didn't really make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> BTW, where does the UBW movie fit in?



UBW movie came out as the alternate timeline/story first, with the UBW series being an altered/extended version of the movie.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 28, 2015)

Cool.  It looks like I can only get the first 12 episodes in dual audio so the movie should be a good indication of how I'll feel about the series.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 8, 2015)

if you're still not yet watching Gate, you should now.

*Dun dun dun du-nun, dun dun dun du-nun, dun dun du-nun!*


----------



## twilyth (Aug 8, 2015)

I finally watched Fate/Zero and while it wasn't awful, I basically just watched it to get through it.  So I'm kinda off anime for the time being.  Also I generally prefer to wait until a series has an English dubbed version.  It seems that only the more popular series get the dub treatment so I take that as an indication of whether or not it's worth watching.  If I don't really like something dubbed it doesn't bother me as much because I didn't have to give it my undivided attention.  I can switch to full attention mode when I need to but the rest of the time I can do something else.  I get really impatient with subbed series if they don't show me that they're going to be interesting right away.

Sword Art was pretty good and would probably watched subbed episodes as they came out.  I did that with the second series of Sidonia but I'm not willing to do that for a new series unless I have absolutely nothing else to watch.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> if you're still not yet watching Gate, you should now.
> 
> *Dun dun dun du-nun, dun dun dun du-nun, dun dun du-nun!*



just watched episode 6. I get this reference now.


And i approve.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2015)

ok everyone especially de.das.dude must go to horriblesubs and download shimoneta.

watch upto episode 5 and tell me that rainbows aren't ruined for you forever.


under no circumstances watch this around kids or at work.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 8, 2015)

its been a long while since i get here. 

my current watch list for this season is..
non non
monmusu
umaru
danchigai
wakaba girl

pretty much all light and comedy shows.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm watching Dragon ball super, Prison school, GATE


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 8, 2015)

Current list for me is:
Shimoneta
Monster Musume
Overlord
Himouto! Umaru-chan!
GATE!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 8, 2015)

Mussels said:


> ok everyone especially de.das.dude must go to horriblesubs and download shimoneta.
> 
> watch upto episode 5 and tell me that rainbows aren't ruined for you forever.
> 
> ...


already done. Was one of the must watch before it even aired.

Also guys here is the fall anime list


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 8, 2015)

2014?


I think I have created a time machine!!! I've gone into the past!!!!


----------



## djisas (Sep 8, 2015)

Man i miss Shigatsu wa kimi no uso, Bahamut was great too and a few others...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> 2014?
> 
> 
> I think I have created a time machine!!! I've gone into the past!!!!


err i tried to upload the 2015one but tpu said its too large... got the image of the internets  guess its not the right one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2015)

First time since ive watched anime in AAAAAGES. Just finished the new 'Gundam: Iron Blooded Orphans' Which is kinda like seed but in a different part of the Gundam timeline.

Its definitely nice to get back to something that isnt Gundam: AGE. Reconguista in G is still on my to watch list but ive read mixed feelings about it in general.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2015)

'finished' all two eps have you?


----------



## Misaki (Oct 14, 2015)

I know that I shouldn't, but I laughed like crazy when I saw this (1 episode of Owari no Seraph S2)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 14, 2015)

for this season. 
so far i watched and followed

yryr s3
gochiusa s2
hakone-chan
utawarerumono


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> 'finished' all two eps have you?



I lol'd. In my case, dl'ed them but still haven't watched. Since I'm more familiar with Gundam anyway, I went with Heavy Object first instead.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> I lol'd. In my case, dl'ed them but still haven't watched. Since I'm more familiar with Gundam anyway, I went with Heavy Object first instead.



both look good. heavy object almost could have been a gundam anime, dig up an ancient prototpye, hey its a gundam, kill all humans etc.


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2015)

I would recommend Concrete Revolutio, it is quite the odd one and even one punch man is going t be something different as well...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 2, 2015)

RIP in peace http://myanimelist.net/people/401/Miyu_Matsuki


----------



## djisas (Nov 3, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> RIP in peace http://myanimelist.net/people/401/Miyu_Matsuki



Ana you will be missed, and Chtuko, and sapphire and others i don't recall...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 10, 2015)

Just watched Boruto : The Naruto movie in cinema. Epic fights and epic conclusion for the Naruto saga


----------



## xorbe (Nov 11, 2015)

entropy13 said:


> RIP in peace http://myanimelist.net/people/401/Miyu_Matsuki



I caught pneumonia Jan '15, and I am still climbing out of that hole.  Horrible, horrible experience.  RIP, Miyu.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 21, 2015)

Who can beat Saitama now???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2015)

Ah... Iron Blood Orphans, what an emotional episode.

Its taken 4-5 episodes of almost nothing but dialogue but this episode deserves an Emmy and Akihiro deserves to pick up a 'best supporting actor' award. I cri evrytiem


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 20, 2015)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...-tv-anime-series-in-2016-with-new-cast/.96729
Seems like great news, I loved the series couldnt ask for more


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2016)

'Macross Delta' anyone?

As much as i love Macross, Im starting to think _"Meh...."_ I watched the special preview and the themes in general just seem so overdone and predictable



Spoiler



Varajar no longer exist, Instead there is some disease called _'Var'_ that is triggered by fold waves that make people do violent things - Could have been a little more original

Overall theme seems to be carried X amount of years on from Macross Frontier - Singing & Foldwaves except this time its a 'super girl group' that goes around singing and controlling these little flying devices that can turn into shields. Its like an uber pop group made out of super heroes - They go on stage, jump about a bit, sing a few lines and everyone is miraculously saved from absolute peril

Suddenly an unknown enemy appears that possess advanced technology but and looks the almost the same as the attack units that the earth forces use and unleashes an epic beat down of massive proportions on earth forces. earth forces get their shit pushed in ----- almost the exact same thing that happened in frontier

'Super girl group' keep singing - preview ends




Remember the days of Ming May Saga? Remember how fucking bad ass Macross Plus was?


Zero was just about watchable but way too short. I quite enjoyed frontier - I wouldnt call it a masterpiece but it seemed to have a decent amount of story and the music & the singing went along well with it.
but now we have a super group akin to idol groups like AKB48 and such, I cant help feel a little disdain for what will eventually be the next chapter in the Macross franchise.

What im probably trying to say is that it feels too geared towards the younger generation and Macross Plus stood out because it was a movie that was made with adult themes and adults in mind similar to that of Ghost In The Shell.

I'll keep an open mind and watch the first 2 or 3 episodes but i might end up skipping the series all together.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2016)

i havent watched it yet, but i think they're trying to make sure they don't turn into a 'singing gundam'

its weird because i friggin love macross, but the singing stuff shits me.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 2, 2016)

I always disliked anime because of the fans, and I'd seen some of the more extreme examples (mostly fairytale). I started watching one punch man because I heard it was rather opposite of other anime, and I actually liked it. After the season ended I decided I would move on to another anime, and I choose the dubbed FMA: Brotherhood. It was actually really good, but I'm sad it ended. Felt really short at just 64 episodes.

I'm looking for something else now, thinking I may choose cowboy bebop.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> I always disliked anime because of the fans, and I'd seen some of the more extreme examples (mostly fairytale). I started watching one punch man because I heard it was rather opposite of other anime, and I actually liked it. After the season ended I decided I would move on to another anime, and I choose the dubbed FMA: Brotherhood. It was actually really good, but I'm sad it ended. Felt really short at just 64 episodes.
> 
> I'm looking for something else now, thinking I may choose cowboy bebop.



yeah, watch the movie after the series as its a sequel. the 'most popular' anime tends to be the biggest, which means shows like naruto, bleach, the original FMA etc all just get dragged out and suck horribly. the shorter stuff is often the best.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 2, 2016)

I know it got a good ending,  the characters all got mostly conclusive endings (though I think they could have shown a bit more resolution) I just wish there was more. I image that's what kills a lot of good anime though, so I can't complain.

Now, is square Enix an anime company or a video game company?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> I know it got a good ending,  the characters all got mostly conclusive endings (though I think they could have shown a bit more resolution) I just wish there was more. I image that's what kills a lot of good anime though, so I can't complain.
> 
> Now, is square Enix an anime company or a video game company?



mobile phone crapware these days


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 2, 2016)

What, like Konami? Who is next, Capcom?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd follow Cowboy Bebop with Trigun. They're roughly the same era, and while not the same story line, I get the same "feel" from them. Same basic style drawing, and I really liked both stories.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2016)

aint no harm at all jumping to the A+ classics at the top of the anime pile. those are the ones that tend to appeal universally.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 2, 2016)

Another A+ classic can be Death Note or Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone Complex.
Fate/Zero, Puella Magi, Death Parade and steins;gate are, IMO, good options.

My favourite is still Spice and Wolf.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 3, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Another A+ classic can be Death Note or Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone Complex.
> Fate/Zero, Puella Magi, Death Parade and steins;gate are, IMO, good options.
> 
> My favourite is still Spice and Wolf.


Don't know that I would call those "classic", unless you mean the original Ghost in the Shell   Those are both EXCELLENT choices, but quite a bit different in story style than Bebop, tho.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 3, 2016)

You become a wine taster by trying diferent kind of wines.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 4, 2016)

Fair enough


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 4, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> You become a wine taster by trying diferent kind of wines.



You haven't tasted enough, like...Boku no Pico. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 4, 2016)

entropy13 said:


> You haven't tasted enough, like...Boku no Pico. LOLOLOLOLOL



Please don't....that wine should have never been made....and there is more than one bottle of it....we should burn that bottle and pee on its ashes


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2016)

ah yes, the anime equivalent to goon.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 4, 2016)

I said wine, not THAT. I see your Boku no Pico, I raise Aku no Hana and School Days.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> I said wine, not THAT. I see your Boku no Pico, I raise* Aku no Hana and School Days*.



I actually watched those two though. And in the latter, at least things are different in a harem anime, albeit towards the other extreme (an asshole, still clueless though, just like the MCs before him and after him).


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 20, 2016)

Mussels said:


> yeah, watch the movie after the series as its a sequel. the 'most popular' anime tends to be the biggest, which means shows like naruto, bleach, the original FMA etc all just get dragged out and suck horribly. the shorter stuff is often the best.



Aww, now I'm sad.

The ending to Bleach as an anime was frustrating (that ending was sequel bait, after an arc that had enough filler for two arcs), but that might have been the fact that you could condense the 500+ episodes into 200 and not lost anything (though most of that 200 would be limited cut versions of the first 60ish episodes).  The fact that the manga is still going is..infuriating.  I tried reading it, and it's almost as plodding as the show was.  It's dang near Dragonball Z levels of padding.  Worse yet, all the gigantic plot holes are being explained in the manga (read; why let these idiots live).  I'd love to see a stand alone 90 minute animation that summarizes the last arc and gives us some closure.  Heck, with Kubo's style 90 minutes might be more than he needs.

I'd ask whether Kubo could do a decent plot, but reading the brief bit of Zombie Powder confirmed any suspicions I had that Bleach was a rare hit instead of a demonstration of Kubo's standards.


Edit:


GoldenX said:


> You become a wine taster by trying diferent kind of wines.



http://www.vox.com/2015/5/20/8625785/expensive-wine-taste-cheap

The science has pretty much rang in here.  Wine tasting is utterly BS.  The moral of the story is the same one with anime.  Find what you like, and consume it without regards to its supposed pedigree.  

I might say Akira was amazing, but give me a marathon of One Punch Man any day of the week.  Sometimes you don't need to try the bottle labelled "toilet cleaner" to determine that you won't like it.  Sometimes that discount bin wine is leagues better than the expensive stuff, because of the people you're with.


----------



## morpha (Jan 21, 2016)

I definitely prefer shorter anime... even if it means it has to end... Better that it didnt live long enough to become shit like Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 21, 2016)

morpha said:


> I definitely prefer shorter anime... even if it means it has to end... Better that it didnt live long enough to become shit like Bleach and Naruto.



Amen.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been away for awhile and so far the current anime i'm watching right now are:
-Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphan
-Cardfight Vanguard GIRS
-Dragonball Super
-Phantasy Star online 2

What are people opinion on latest gundam?? Personally i am really liking this series a lot,kinda reminds me UC era of violence and mixed with 00 stuff.
Phantasy star online 2 is a bit boring for my taste,even though its just Sega way of promoting the game.

Macross Delta episode 1  was a massive pile of garbage,hugely disappointed with what Macross has become with this new show.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 19, 2016)

latest Gundam Thunderbolt just spanks the last fail series... raw brute action decent setup showing the problems on both sides.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm waiting for Orphans to at least reach ep 25 lol. My currently airing, being watched ones are not-first seasons (Gate, Teekyuu), Ojisan to Marshmallow, and Dagashi Kashi.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 28, 2016)

Ahhhh Episode 21 of Iron Blood Orphans, so predictable. The ending was completely spoilt about halfway into it.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 29, 2016)

Meh...I can't get myself into watching anything lately. I want something with happy ending / slice of life and funny ( e.g Noragami ). Could be a stupid plot - I am ok with that . Alternatively if it's going to be action/ adventure..hm...well something with less talking and more punching ( NO, NOT One punch man -> I find it very boring, I guess my sense of humor is different, because I didn't even sterch a muscle watching this thing ).


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 29, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> Meh...I can't get myself into watching anything lately. I want something with happy ending / slice of life and funny ( e.g Noragami ). Could be a stupid plot - I am ok with that . Alternatively if it's going to be action/ adventure..hm...well something with less talking and more punching ( NO, NOT One punch man -> I find it very boring, I guess my sense of humor is different, because I didn't even sterch a muscle watching this thing ).


If you really decide not to watch it, that's more than fine, but it does pick up a bit once he joins the hero organization. It really may not be your thing though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 2, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ahhhh Episode 21 of Iron Blood Orphans, so predictable. The ending was completely spoilt about halfway into it.



I have only just watched it yesterday, it was kinda predictable with the typical anime fashion way of doing it..but it was pretty surprising.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 2, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I have only just watched it yesterday, it was kinda predictable with the typical anime fashion way of doing it..but it was pretty surprising.



I dont really find it surprising at all. *(EP.20/21 spoilers below)*



Spoiler



I kinda guessed they were gonna kill off Biscuit at the end of EP.20 when he had that 'heart to heart' with Orga. I say i guessed it, but really I was still unsure if they would kill him off. Then in Episode 21 they had all that emotional build up to it. Promises made by both of them, the _"we'll talk after this is over...." _dialogues and Instantly I knew he gon' die.

Fast forward to Biscuit getting rekt and struggling to hold on while his life & the promises he made flash before him before collapsing.

Now part of me was thinking _'Nah, He goin' be in the next episode....maaaaaaaybe????' _then the credits and the prologue to the next episode showing a body bag with Biscuit's cap on it and i then i was like _"oh, he ded..."_ so it seems like there was a double cliffhanger of sorts.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont really find it surprising at all. *(EP.20/21 spoilers below)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol but they done it with the traditional anime style as you described.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 10, 2016)

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/26910/amazon-begins-selling-japanese-video-games-globally/

Might make it easier to access some anime as well now....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2016)

Ahhhh Blood Orphans, another emotional rollercoaster of an episode. The rallying of the troops totally remind me of this gif....







In other news Im quite enjoying 'Dimension W', I was going to start watching Active Raid but i heard it was kinda meh, so dropped that to the bottom of the pile.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 20, 2016)

Finished watching the second season of Psycho Pass, not as good as the first one but not as bad as people say on the web, the ending wasn't spectacular thou. Now to see the movie, with Urubutcher as writer again, I have high expectations .


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2016)

active raid is B grade. orphans and dimension W are top of the season.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 21, 2016)

What about Erased? Someone with an opinion?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> What about Erased? Someone with an opinion?



awesome. watching that with my missus.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ahhhh Blood Orphans, another emotional rollercoaster of an episode. The rallying of the troops totally remind me of this gif....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally enjoyed episode 24 with the fights lol and finale for season 1 this Sunday. Bit sad to see it end so soon..anyways God Eater part 2 of the season starting to pick up and so has Phantasy stars online 2 anime.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2016)

FLCL has been renewed for seasons 2+3, with the original creator coming back too.


Totally hyperventilating.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2016)

Who else is not dead in Orphans


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 25, 2016)

Holy Bugger Me....

http://cosplay.kotaku.com/spectacular-final-fantasy-cosplay-looks-like-a-screensh-1765341427


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2016)

Mussels said:


> active raid is B grade. orphans and dimension W are top of the season.


Konosuba is top.

i like dimension W. havent seen orphans, is it goood?


Also been watching FLCL.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2016)

de.das.dude said:


> Also been watching FLCL.



[Heavy Breathing]


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2016)

finished FLCL. well that was *something*


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2016)

de.das.dude said:


> finished FLCL. well that was *something*



its like your first porno. you loved it, you had a few orgasms - but you have no idea how the fuck to tell your friends about it


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> its like your first porno. you loved it, you had a few orgasms - but you have no idea how the fuck to tell your friends about it



pretty much sums it up.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 29, 2016)

Mussels said:


> its like your first porno. you loved it, you had a few orgasms - but you have no idea how the fuck to tell your friends about it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2016)

Intro music has me so stoked










and the dance is pretty awesome 

Ive been listening to this song for most of the day while at work.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 29, 2016)

it just finished airing. was pretty good.


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 29, 2016)

Mussels said:


> [Heavy Breathing]


I'll just leave this here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 30, 2016)

m4gicfour said:


> I'll just leave this here.


that *is * the reason we were talking about FLCL in the first place.


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 30, 2016)

Well clearly I don't check this thread often enough.  I did check back a couple(?)  pages.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2016)

my... half-sister-in-law-to-be? is a decent seamstress/nerd


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 2, 2016)

I seem to have missed getting some earlier episodes of some of the shows that already finished LOL


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2016)

"world trigger" - still ongoing (70ish eps) but actually a good show.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Summer 2016 Anime are upon us! LOL


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well...Phantasy Star Online 2 final episode ended with a immature dull boring finale, God Eater final episode was pretty good and i hope they start another short continued season 2.
Gundam iron blood ending of season 1 was a bit meh but the fight was excellent.


----------



## morpha (Apr 7, 2016)

Im following Macross Delta and I am expecting Sakamoto Desu Ga? to be good.

Also looking forward to the expanded Gundam Unicorn. Though expanding out 6 OVA's might not actually make for a good series.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2016)

morpha said:


> Im following Macross Delta and I am expecting Sakamoto Desu Ga? to be good.
> 
> Also looking forward to the expanded Gundam Unicorn. Though expanding out 6 OVA's might not actually make for a good series.



I hope Delta 1st episode delivers a lot better than that prologue they aired in December..that was a huge disappointment


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 11, 2016)

39 trimmed down to 35! LOL Completed two, on-hold two. LOL

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/entropy13


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2016)

morpha said:


> Im following Macross Delta and I am expecting Sakamoto Desu Ga? to be good.
> 
> Also looking forward to the expanded Gundam Unicorn. Though expanding out 6 OVA's might not actually make for a good series.





kurosagi01 said:


> I hope Delta 1st episode delivers a lot better than that prologue they aired in December..that was a huge disappointment



Im having an extremely hard time getting into Macross Delta. Frontier struck a good balance, some people hated it, some people loved it given its themes but I honestly cant help cringing at how Delta seems to have turned into a complete children's Disney sing-a-long rather then bad ass transforming mecha series with a little singing like Frontier or the Ming May Saga.

Remember Macross Plus? How cool was that??

:EDIT::

The art style is nice though, i'll give it that


----------



## morpha (Apr 21, 2016)

Your not wrong. Macross Delta feels to be largely singing and dancing at this stage. Kinda boring so far. I always give a show till atleast episode 3 before I make my mind up though. Some anime just dont get good right away.

I saw a "top 10 anime of last season" list on Sankaku Complex this week and was shocked that Bubuki Bunraki was number 1 and it had escaped my notice. Been great so far! All CG anime. Robots and magic-like stuff. Reminds me of the cut scenes in Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2016)

i'm struggling badly with delta too, its like they kept the singing and ditched everything else that made macross... macross.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2016)

Not only that though. Its just a little too similar to Frontier.

Hayate Immelman = Alto Saotome
Freyja Wion = Ranka Lee

The way these two meet are exactly the same as Alto and Ranka.

Going to to auditions, planet being attacked and original pilot in the veriable fighter gets rekt so Hayate jumps in at by chance some how attempts to save Freyja but then gets talked into flying for the military instead of blackmailed like in macross frontier....

They've replaced the delinquent schoolboy with a delinquent serial skiver


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2016)

i actually thought it was a remake for the first episode and googled it to make sure i wasnt re-watching something i'd already seen.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2016)

It definitely does feel more like a Disney sing-along jazz now and not about the main character developing and slowly becomes a bad ass and then gets involve some crazy love triangle...Would they go even further and make all the female superstar fall in love with main character..but to me the main character got nothing on Hikaru or even Izamu or Alto.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 25, 2016)

Any good anime recently released worth keeping eye on?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 25, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> Any good anime recently released worth keeping eye on?



Just watched the last Thunderbolt. Bloody nice.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


> Any good anime recently released worth keeping eye on?




Re Zero kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu (guy sucked into fantasy world, time resets every time he dies. he dies a lot)
Big Order (has a code geass vibe, but with more violence)
Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress   (snow piercer, with zombies)


----------



## morpha (Apr 26, 2016)

Im enjoying "Netoge something something". Its about people playing a free to play MMO. Very reminiscent of last season's KonoSuba.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 27, 2016)

Erased was awesome, Grimgar pretty good (would like a second season)... Now what?

I'm the only one that thinks One Punch Man is BAD?


----------



## morpha (Apr 27, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> I'm the only one that thinks One Punch Man is BAD?



Yes. You are.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone else started watching Jojo Bizarre Adventure season 3/4?? 4 episode has been aired so far and i am really enjoying the season so far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> my... half-sister-in-law-to-be? is a decent seamstress/nerd




whats her facebook?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats her facebook?



oh if only you had me on facebook.

which i honestly dont know if you do or not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2016)

Mussels said:


> oh if only you had me on facebook.
> 
> which i honestly dont know if you do or not.



No i dont


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No i dont




inbox me your facebook name or something then lol


----------



## jormungand (Apr 28, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Erased was awesome, Grimgar pretty good (would like a second season)... Now what?
> 
> I'm the only one that thinks One Punch Man is BAD?


you are sir totally WRONG, and YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS youre the only .


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 30, 2016)

It's only a Goku wannabe one-punching generic bad guys, there's no character development, nor deep content, and looks taken from the 80's... Good animation tho.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2016)

Anyone keeping up with Macross Delta? I want to know if they moved beyond turning it into an 80s disney singalong.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone keeping up with Macross Delta? I want to know if they moved beyond turning it into an 80s disney singalong.



they added a few explosions


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2016)

Mussels said:


> they added a few explosions



Not worth picking up again :| I think i might dig up Robotech and watch it


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not worth picking up again :| I think i might dig up Robotech and watch it



Robotech?? Don't you mean actual SDF Macross in japanese lol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Robotech?? Don't you mean actual SDF Macross in japanese lol.




No, i specifically meant Robotech. Robotech was literally Macross on license for yanks by Harmony Gold.

I'll probably watch SDF Macross too if i have it


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No, i specifically meant Robotech. Robotech was literally Macross on license for yanks by Harmony Gold.
> 
> I'll probably watch SDF Macross too if i have it



actually, robotech was macross + other random shows. They merged three unrelated shows together with good editing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2016)

Mussels said:


> actually, robotech was macross + other random shows. They merged three unrelated shows together with good editing.




I totally knew that. I also know that Robotech has been completely dead in the water because H.G refuse to allow others to make Robotech content in the US as they have the ONLY studio who have the license/rights to the franchise (in the US) I think they have tried to carry on the series but ended up scrapping it and despite many petitions to them to release the rights to it so fans & other studios can use it they have refused every time. 

The only way to change this is if the original creators of macross make a spin off and license that out to another studio in the US who arent complete Nazi's about it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 10, 2016)

Isn't there a slight difference though between the original compared to robotech? I can't remember what they were on top of my head,i did watch Robotech first before the japanese dub and i much prefer the japanese version.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Isn't there a slight difference though between the original compared to robotech? I can't remember what they were on top of my head,i did watch Robotech first before the japanese dub and i much prefer the japanese version.



Robotech is an adaptation of Macross for the US market produced in partnership with Tatsunoko Production Company - the folks behind the whole Macross franchise. Robotech used to come on tv on saturdays pretty early in the morning so i always used to catch the last part of it & I had watched a few cantonese dubbed episodes on VHS without really understanding what the whole Robotech thing was about until a good few years ago. Japanese dubs are always superior, but the Cantonese one wasnt so bad. Ive also got Cantonese dubbed Gundam Wing and Relena & Quatre's as well as generic parts from OZ soldiers can be almost cringeworthy as they lack any sort of emotion lol. Its like they were reading it from a script without even watching the anime and the production company using some leet editing skills to sync everything up


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Robotech is an adaptation of Macross for the US market produced in partnership with Tatsunoko Production Company - the folks behind the whole Macross franchise. Robotech used to come on tv on saturdays pretty early in the morning so i always used to catch the last part of it & I had watched a few cantonese dubbed episodes on VHS without really understanding what the whole Robotech thing was about until a good few years ago. Japanese dubs are always superior, but the Cantonese one wasnt so bad. Ive also got Cantonese dubbed Gundam Wing and Relena & Quatre's as well as generic parts from OZ soldiers can be almost cringeworthy as they lack any sort of emotion lol. Its like they were reading it from a script without even watching the anime and the production company using some leet editing skills to sync everything up



I watched Gundam Wing in cantonese and still have it in VCD boxset, back in the day when China Town in London had bootleg shows dubbed in cantonese in a video store. It wasn't entirely bad really they did a decent job and i have seen few other anime in cantonese which was aired on the chinese channel,ranging from Bomberman,Cooking Master boy,Grander musashi,Ultraman,Yamato Takeru.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> I watched Gundam Wing in cantonese and still have it in VCD boxset, back in the day when China Town in London had bootleg shows dubbed in cantonese in a video store. It wasn't entirely bad really they did a decent job and i have seen few other anime in cantonese which was aired on the chinese channel,ranging from Bomberman,Cooking Master boy,Grander musashi,Ultraman,Yamato Takeru.




I watched Gundam SD in Cantonese, but that was ages ago when i was out in Hong Kong sitting down to a bowl of ramen with my policeman uncle & his son  not a bad effort.

On a side note - I have a sneaky suspicion that Heero was voiced by 'Nicholas Tse' a.k.a. Tse Ting-fung but his role is probably uncredited just like all the other voice actors.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 17, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I watched Gundam SD in Cantonese, but that was ages ago when i was out in Hong Kong sitting down to a bowl of ramen with my policeman uncle & his son  not a bad effort.
> 
> On a side note - I have a sneaky suspicion that Heero was voiced by 'Nicholas Tse' a.k.a. Tse Ting-fung but his role is probably uncredited just like all the other voice actors.



Lol all the dub voice actors are a real mystery sadly,they do like to use the same female voice actor for many dubs though.


----------



## morpha (May 19, 2016)

Boku no Hero Academy seemed really cookie cutter and boring at first..

Actually its still really cookie cutter. But im finding it more enjoyable than many of the other shows im watching this season.

Shingeki no Zombie is great though.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2016)

hero academy was the same for me, at first glance it seems crap - but it does have its own originality in there.

big order seems to be going the other way, i saw glimpses of another code geass but it seems to be getting worse not better.

"hundred" has just gone to shit, probably wont bother watching any more.


----------



## jormungand (May 25, 2016)

THE MOMENT MY HEART STOPPED......... and i didnt want to believe.........


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2016)

attack on carbonara is still standing out to me as one of the best of this season.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2016)

Anyone still following macross delta?? If so has it actually got any better.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone still following macross delta?? If so has it actually got any better.




not really. shows a solid B-


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 20, 2016)

....might be late to the party but just discovered these two jems warning they are ruff nsfw


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2016)

so my thoughts on the current anime season as its wrapping up.

attack on carbonara: not A+, but if its your type of show its one of the best this season. Solid A from me so far.

Re: Zero: This one came out of nowhere, but has a good premise and it works. Not cheesy or corny for 'guy wakes up in fantasy world' genre, even if the plot moves slowly. A+ imo.

Big Order: had some hope it might go towards code geass, but its fell short. B- at best - developed a world and did little with it.

Concrete Revolutio (season 2 i guess) chaotic but interesting. Plot jumps around more than pubic lice on a hooker, but the chaos can be entertaining. B-

Mayoiga: Blah. C at best, mostly people just yelling at each other.

Assassination Classroom S2: Mai Waifu drools over this show, but its entertaining with few parts i didnt like. B+

Joker game: Each ep kinda stands alone, so binge watching is odd. as far as watching it weekly goes its pretty good for a 'spy thriller' short story thing. Flat A.

Boku no Hero Academia: I thought this would be terrible but it actually handles the superhero formula really well, including how powers would shape peoples personalities. flat A.

Terra Formars S2: typical fighting anime with its plot twists and melee combat. A few sci fi twists make it interesting, but i can see it being a lot of personal preference. B/B- depending if you like sci fi i guess.


----------



## Estaric (Jun 20, 2016)

Mussels said:


> so my thoughts on the current anime season as its wrapping up.
> 
> attack on carbonara: not A+, but if its your type of show its one of the best this season. Solid A from me so far.
> 
> ...


My personal favorite of this season is twin star exorcists


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> My personal favorite of this season is twin star exorcists



i havent watched that yet - sounded too similar to many other shows i've watched. i'll give it a try.
to confirm is that Sousei no Onmyouji?


----------



## Estaric (Jun 20, 2016)

Mussels said:


> i havent watched that yet - sounded too similar to many other shows i've watched. i'll give it a try.
> to confirm is that Sousei no Onmyouji?


Yes it is amd i find myself liking exorcist shows alot


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2016)

its in the download list, i just felt like i could swap episodes between a few excorcist shows and barely notice a difference - they all felt the same.

hopefully this ones different.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2016)

Finally caught up on Jojo Bizarre Adventure Diamond is unbreakable and Dragonball super,very happy with the pace for Jojo and looking forward to trying out the new Ps4 and as for DBSuper its finally gone past some filler episodes after the tournament.


----------



## djisas (Jul 2, 2016)

Hmm, i forgot this existed...
Favs o season where Re-Zero, Kabaneri and probably Bungou Stray Dogs, honorable mention to flying witch...

I watched the 4 Tamayura movies yesterday, would recommend to everyone as one of the best slice of life anime after Aria the animation...
And personally wouldnt recommend twin exorcist...

For the new season, Amanchu as the Aria spiritual successor, and Berserk first ep was pretty epic...


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 11, 2016)

Re Zero is getting better and better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2016)

D.Grayman Hallow is a hella alot better then the original series.  Not that the original was bad, but the focus was too much on character development and the story didnt really seem to go anywhere then the climax was so anticlimactic and the ending pretty much made everything thats happened so far absolutely meaningless. -- at least this was the case in my opinion


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 16, 2016)

Whale battle on REzero, i wonder how many times they will fail since afaik, subaru had o repeat it several times for them to defeat the whale

also, something i drew sometime ago


Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2016)

well fucke me sideways matey, you can draw!


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2016)

Spoiler



By now, Rem would be helping with that cooking.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 16, 2016)

I enjoy Re.Zero and new D.grey man And 2nd season of foodwars is very nice


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 16, 2016)

I watched Season 1 of Food Wars, and up to current with Season 2, and have to say I had no idea I would be so amused at an anime about cooking heheh.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2016)

i watch that with my waifu, one of the few shows we agree on


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I watched Season 1 of Food Wars, and up to current with Season 2, and have to say I had no idea I would be so amused at an anime about cooking heheh.



Watch Banaya~

Anime Of The Year -- NO CONTEST


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Watch Banaya~
> 
> Anime Of The Year -- NO CONTEST


Sorry, what is Banaya?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Sorry, what is Banaya?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2016)

Bananya - he spelled it wrong.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


That's what I was afraid you meant......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> That's what I was afraid you meant......



Its so fucking glorious


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 16, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its so fucking glorious


----------



## djisas (Aug 17, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> D.Grayman Hallow is a hella alot better then the original series.  Not that the original was bad, but the focus was too much on character development and the story didnt really seem to go anywhere then the climax was so anticlimactic and the ending pretty much made everything thats happened so far absolutely meaningless. -- at least this was the case in my opinion



Personally, i think the original cast was a lot better and im not sure about the animation...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2016)

new gundam build fighters is out.

still cant quite put my finger on why i love the show(s) so much - maybe because it borders so close to what future gaming might be like? (physically crafted toys entered into combat, VR piloted. like a mix between a holodeck, drones, and VR)

i mean its a 'kids' show so some of it doesn't relate to the real world much, but wasn't it every kids dream to have their toys fight as if they were real?


----------



## NationsAnarchy (Aug 25, 2016)

Long time haven't been here. 
Well, I'm watching Ace of Diamond, sick stuff, and a good way for me to learn baseball. That's about it.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 25, 2016)

O my.....I have just learn that the blu-ray of Code Geass is coming out in Oct.

October better get here fast!!

On other note, Beelzebub season 1 is coming out on DVD too.  Anyone know how close it is to the manga?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 31, 2016)

Gonna watch tonight http://gb.imdb.com/title/tt5595168/





Heard very good words about it, such as probably best animated movie for FF series. Till now for me was FF:spirits within will see if tis better


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2016)

Just gonna say, watching an older one: Rosario + Vampire. Amusing  the mass quantity of fan service makes me feel like a very dirty old man, but the show doesn't require any serious thoughts on my part, and makes for a light enjoyment early in the morning when I get up, or right before bed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 14, 2016)

Just read the latest chapter of Toriko (manga) . Sure bought a tear to my eye


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 15, 2016)

DB Super getting interesting now.


----------



## NDown (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone knows good slice of life anime?

Last time i watched something good in that genre was probably Non Non Biyori


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 22, 2016)

Can't answer your question NDown im afraid..so there are 5 small teasers for the american Ghost in the shell movie,any thoughts people?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2016)

Morpha got me onto Mob Psycho 100.

I was not interested based on the description and the art style, but i'm definitely hooked now. Give it a shot, past the first episode.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2016)

Thunderbolt Fantasy is highly recommended.... Its like the japanese version of Thunderbirds but with 'dollfie' dolls using stop animation. Not 'anime' per se~ but it sorta half fits the genre. given its theme & effects.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 26, 2016)

Finally decided to give Akame Ga kill a watch and so far i'm 10 episodes in,im pretty impressed with the pacing so far and good amount of action and comedy per episode.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2016)

Well... I watched the end of Thunderbolt Fantasy last night... What an anticlimax. I was expecting a big boss battle but it turned out to be such a quick trivial 'wham, bam-thank-you-mam' matter. really let down. the effects were awesome though.  The last 3 episodes felt a little confusing almost as if they didnt know if they wanted to drag out the plot a little more or rush it to the end but they eventually decided to rush it to the end so we have not a lot a build up, then some build up -- worlds strongest demon gets released, the seal thats kept it in a state of deep sleep gets destroyed and it awakens to wreak havoc on the world, only to be cut down in a matter of seconds after a few rather brave speeches & interactions with the wildcard of the whole series in a matter of seconds or one minute.....

Alrighty then........

I other news... who remembers this franchise??


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2016)

Hmm.. Mandrake, The Phantom, Flash Gordon... don't know the rest...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2016)

Tiger Mask W.... Only 3rd episode in and its a 'semi-filler' episode......


----------



## slozomby (Oct 18, 2016)

NDown said:


> Anyone knows good slice of life anime?


_Furaingu Uitchi_


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2016)

what anime are good from the latest season? watching other shows so a few eps are out and i can binge watch


----------



## slozomby (Oct 19, 2016)

gundam iron blooded orphans just started season 2.
bungo stray dogs just started season 2.
91 days just finished.

izetta: the last witch looks promising.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 23, 2016)

Mussels said:


> what anime are good from the latest season? watching other shows so a few eps are out and i can binge watch


What animes are good? what animes are good? i will tell you what! ... damn I really don't know any that is just recent. I wish I could list animes off like a popping popcorn machine.

I just thought the original Jojo anime (The one with the two brothers growing up, good and evil step brother) and high school of the dead was very good, and Jojo is completely out and finished. The second new arc is not as good but the anime is still ongoing still being released.

Watch Jojo if you havent yet, really reccommend you binge watch that. I was entertained with the wife from start to finished. And my wife is not a cartoon / animated watcher, and she still watched the show from start to finish (like 34 episodes?)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2016)

Drifters is pretty good. Ive been reading the manga for a while


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 23, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> DB Super getting interesting now.


Whats the arc like ? I found the beginning episodes pretty bland, and the battle of the gawds lol with the cat to be pretty lackluster.

Is the recent episodes that much more different?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 23, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> Whats the arc like ? I found the beginning episodes pretty bland, and the battle of the gawds lol with the cat to be pretty lackluster.
> 
> Is the recent episodes that much more different?


After they have finished showing battle of the gods and Resurrection F arc,they proceed into actual DBSuper arcs in which case it does pick up and fights get more interesting.


----------



## Ithanul (Oct 23, 2016)

Don't know of any recent ones myself.

I just been enjoying re watching Code Geass since it finally got release onto Blu-Ray.  Plus, almost finish watching Samurai 7.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 24, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> After they have finished showing battle of the gods and Resurrection F arc,they proceed into actual DBSuper arcs in which case it does pick up and fights get more interesting.


Thanks so much! 

Did you like battle of the gods?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 24, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Did you like battle of the gods?


A lot better than previous DB movies with the fight scenes duration,compared to previous ones like Cooler appearance for example the fight only last 5 mins before he gets destroyed by SSJ Goku.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> A lot better than previous DB movies with the fight scenes duration,compared to previous ones like Cooler appearance for example the fight only last 5 mins before he gets destroyed by SSJ Goku.



I jumped on DBZsuper on ep 61 when trunks got mad and i was kind of disappointed with his fight. They hyped his fight up so much then it just seemed to be so short and not really that important for someone whose trying to right his wrongs and save humanity I expected much more as Trunks was supposed to be more powerful then vegeta. 
Trunks wasnt even near to maximum power in ep 63.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 24, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I jumped on DBZsuper on ep 61 when trunks got mad and i was kind of disappointed with his fight. They hyped his fight up so much then it just seemed to be so short and not really that important for someone whose trying to right his wrongs and save humanity I expected much more as Trunks was supposed to be more powerful then vegeta.
> Trunks wasnt even near to maximum power in ep 63.


We going into spoiler talk now or something lol, Trunks hasn't even tapped into god ki 100% so i doubt he was stronger than Vegeta and latest episode was alright but the first 15mins was boring and the saiyan prince showing who's boss and next episode going to be a big filler again i bet and then actual fight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 24, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> We going into spoiler talk now or something lol, Trunks hasn't even tapped into god ki 100% so i doubt he was stronger than Vegeta and latest episode was alright but the first 15mins was boring and the saiyan prince showing who's boss and next episode going to be a big filler again i bet and then actual fight.




Well maybe in the cell saga trunks was stronger  so i automatically assume the same here. None the less i dislike how they shifted focus away from his fight. Even if he was going to get pounded into the ground anyway which he did i would of liked a little more focus


----------



## scevism (Oct 24, 2016)

Ninja Scroll


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi again I am not sure if I got you, I found the "battle of the gods" to be a little bland and boring. You said the fight lasted a short while hence you did NOT like the the movie right?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well maybe in the cell saga trunks was stronger  so i automatically assume the same here. None the less i dislike how they shifted focus away from his fight. Even if he was going to get pounded into the ground anyway which he did i would of liked a little more focus


I would say he was stronger than Vegeta during the Cell saga yeah but in DBSuper i always had hope Trunks would go god since there is no kai in his timeline and saves his own timeline but i don't think thats going to happen now.


scevism said:


> Ninja Scroll


Got to love a bit of Ninja scroll action. 


TRUELOVE95 said:


> Hi again I am not sure if I got you, I found the "battle of the gods" to be a little bland and boring. You said the fight lasted a short while hence you did NOT like the the movie right?


The fight choreography was nice and it was short which had to be expected,super extended it a bit more which was a plus,but super gets a lot better after Resurrection F part of the series,Universe vs Universe and then Future trunks.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2016)

Current DBS arc pretty interesting, and he's back
(made a doodle out of it)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2016)

ViperXTR said:


> Current DBS arc pretty interesting, and he's back



Majinbro


----------



## jormungand (Nov 13, 2016)

im really enjoying the saga of DBS.
 Drifters  damn amusing and interesting ....more interesting knowing that new characters are coming in .


----------



## djisas (Dec 3, 2016)

Mussels said:


> what anime are good from the latest season? watching other shows so a few eps are out and i can binge watch


Kinda late in the season, but you got Euphonium S2, Stray dogs S2, the remarkably good 3-gatsu no Lion, natsume Yuujinchou 10th season and flip flappers is quite interesting and crazy...

And then there's pantsu witches now with less pantsu, working with an entirely new cast, and ofc Okusama ga Seitokaichou for best "plot" of the season...

Btw, anyone seen GITS live action trailers for the upcoming movie?


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 29, 2016)

And like that, Euphonium is over. Excelent from begining to end.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm just over here waiting for the only two ongoing anime I watch to come back. One Punch Man and AoT.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 29, 2016)

Can I spoil you what is in the basement?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 29, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Can I spoil you what is in the basement?


Thanks but no thanks.  I'll PM you my guess though and we can wait and see how close I am once the season starts.

EDIT> I can't pm.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 29, 2016)

Fune wo Amu, great anime from this (fall) season.


bubbleawsome said:


> Thanks but no thanks.  I'll PM you my guess though and we can wait and see how close I am once the season starts.
> 
> EDIT> I can't pm.


Its ok, you'll get disappointed on your own eventually.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 29, 2016)

ShurikN said:


> Fune wo Amu, great anime from this (fall) season.
> 
> Its ok, you'll get disappointed on your own eventually.


Oh no  
Would it be better for him to spoil it for me now? Let me down easy into the new season?


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 29, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Oh no
> Would it be better for him to spoil it for me now? Let me down easy into the new season?


Nah. Maybe it wont be a disappointment to you. Who knows


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2017)

Well this is animation so I will post it here.

A cartoon made using the Unity game engine.


----------



## infrared (Feb 25, 2017)

tigger said:


> Well this is animation so I will post it here.
> 
> A cartoon made using the Unity game engine.


Pretty clever, did you make that? 

To everyone who loves Seven Deadly Sins, there's a new season apparently that's 4 eps in! I'm going to watch from the start with a friend. It's a pretty nice fun anime and I'd recommend to anyone here that hasn't seen it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> Pretty clever, did you make that?
> 
> To everyone who loves Seven Deadly Sins, there's a new season apparently that's 4 eps in! I'm going to watch from the start with a friend. It's a pretty nice fun anime and I'd recommend to anyone here that hasn't seen it



No, I never made it. I WISH. I think it's some french company or something, I just thought I would post it here as it's animation, and made using a game engine. I love it, it is pretty cool actually. There's more on youtube but only 3, for some reason the company has blocked the others from playing in the UK.


----------



## djisas (Feb 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> Pretty clever, did you make that?
> 
> To everyone who loves Seven Deadly Sins, there's a new season apparently that's 4 eps in! I'm going to watch from the start with a friend. It's a pretty nice fun anime and I'd recommend to anyone here that hasn't seen it



Old news though, been following the manga closely, so i got the news of the new series from there...
Pretty entertaining...
I would recommend Kuzo no Honkai to anyone looking for a mature story with a lot of "romance" and sexiness...
And ofc, Youjo Senki for some psycho WWII loli action...


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 25, 2017)

djisas said:


> Old news though, been following the manga closely, so i got the news of the new series from there...
> Pretty entertaining...
> I would recommend Kuzo no Honkai to anyone looking for a mature story with a lot of "romance" and sexiness...
> And ofc, Youjo Senki for some psycho WWII loli action...




im liking Masamune revenge a bit as well. The konosuba is a bit of a disappointment. They made it too goofy.


----------



## djisas (Feb 25, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> im liking Masamune revenge a bit as well. The konosuba is a bit of a disappointment. They made it too goofy.



Well, Konosuba is a little extreme sometimes with it's comedy, but i enjoy it as is...
Have you tried maid dragon from Kyoani?


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 4, 2017)

djisas said:


> Well, Konosuba is a little extreme sometimes with it's comedy, but i enjoy it as is...
> Have you tried maid dragon from Kyoani?



Konosuba had a few good episodes now 

No i havent tried Maid Dragon... Is it great?


----------



## djisas (Mar 5, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> Konosuba had a few good episodes now
> 
> No i havent tried Maid Dragon... Is it great?



Yep, it's fun and has Kyoani's seal of quality...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2017)

So...is anyone going to be watching the live action Ghost in the shell movie now its close to release date?


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> So...is anyone going to be watching the live action Ghost in the shell movie now its close to release date?


I'll have to. Loved the original, and the trailers I've seen look like they have potential...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2017)

they've changed the story a bit, but i'll go see it


----------



## lorraine walsh (Mar 9, 2017)

ghost in the shell, death note and full metal alchemist. All gettin live action movies


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 9, 2017)

The change of plot has put me off a bit,with the whole Hollywood silly catchphrase/plot twist lines. 
Death note already had one i thought, not sure about full metal alchemist but Jojo Bizarre Adventure Diamond is unbreakable has also been confirmed for live action with castings been announced already.
 Find Jojo one a bit funny because i think they can't really do phantom blood because its set in England and to me the legit way would be to cast british actors and Battle Tendency may spark controversy because its set during the WW2 era.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Mar 9, 2017)

netflix is making the death note one


----------



## djisas (Mar 9, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> So...is anyone going to be watching the live action Ghost in the shell movie now its close to release date?



Me!
On April 2 if it's on the best cinema...
I dont particularly care about the story, the movies have literally nothing on the manga, which tbh is good, different medias, different stories...


----------



## ViperXTR (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm mostly Konosuba this season especially ive read the Light novels and curious how they translate it to anime, also made tons of sketches and drawings out of it, based on the scenes and random ones



Spoiler


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 12, 2017)

Mussels said:


> they've changed the story a bit, but i'll go see it


ill watch it just for ScaJoh


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm going to watch the 1995 movie with the other half and then possibly decide to go watch it out of boredom possibly and see how cheesy or a step in right direction for live action anime films..


----------



## lyra (Mar 14, 2017)

ah sweet, i found the weeb side of TPU. lit.


----------



## djisas (Mar 14, 2017)

lyra said:


> ah sweet, i found the weeb side of TPU. lit.



Welcome to the weeb side then...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2017)

Just catching up with DBS -- first thought that crossed my mind was damn Bulma loves to f**k. 

Second thought is I dont think im going to bother following the series anymore. It just seems to be going around in circles again with the fighting tournaments and pointless episodes where a whole lot of nothing happens.

Iron Blood Orphans is still pretty good though. So much more feels then any other gundam series ever made.

I'll probably make a start on 'All Out' 'Tales Of Zestiria The X' 'Chain Chronicle' or 'Soul Buster'

Currently watching Tiger Mask and waiting for the next season of Drifters. Tiger mask is a little silly but still enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 14, 2017)

lorraine walsh said:


> ghost in the shell, death note and full metal alchemist. All gettin live action movies



Unfortunately.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 14, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Unfortunately.



Already saw the Death Note movies, and enjoyed them. Don't know why we need another. 
Gotta watch the GitS, just hoping it doesn't destroy my memory.

FMA?.... not too sure about that one....


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 14, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Already saw the Death Note movies, and enjoyed them. Don't know why we need another.
> Gotta watch the GitS, just hoping it doesn't destroy my memory.
> 
> FMA?.... not too sure about that one....



I for one believe the element of animation is the whole point , you remove that , the charm is gone no matter the budget and how much of a great job everyone dose. I mean they might succeed as standalone movies , but you are basically going to watch them for something you just simply wont find in them. Way I see it all anime adaptions are just to cash in onto something popular.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 15, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> ....Way I see it all anime adaptions are just to cash in onto* something popular*.



So are over 50% of the _anime _out there, imo: *pantsu*. Just looking for a different way to show someone's underwear. And I'm not saying that that's your particular flavor, I'm just pointing out the tons of shows that generate a plot around the intent to show some young girl's animated butt, or boobs, _usually _in underwear. They're doing the same thing. "Cash in onto something popular". Sex Sells, and everyone knows it. Putting down a particular medium for doing the same thing (marketing what sells) is kind of narrow minded, and slightly hypocritical.

I definitely wouldn't be one to champion live versions of my favorite shows. You just can't budget the kind of special effects that you'd need to do most of them justice. If they told me they were doing Howls, or Totoro, or even Bebop or Trigun, I think I'd be screaming for days, and I really don't think I could force myself to watch them, unless they were headed by Movie Gods like Lucas, Spielberg, or (may the gods bless us) Miyazaki. Although.... hmmmmm... "Kiki"..... I would watch that... not a lot of bells and whistles.... just green screen... Harry potter would have been much more work, and looked completely realistic in the air.... 

Sorry, I digress...

I honestly couldn't think of one show that I would like to see put thru the Live Action grinder (Kiki excepted now heheh), but I also have to admit that with Death Note, I was very surprised, and impressed. Another one that I wasn't disappointed in was Rurouni Kenshin. Sure, a lot of the fancy effects that you can "draw" on the screen can't easily be replicated in a live film, but they got the "flavor" of both series done well, for me. The acting was excellent to me. The other side of that coin, obviously: Airbender... *shudder*

Obviously, to each his own. Noone would force you to check these new offerings out. But, I think to ignore them simply because you think they're cashing in on your favorite franchise might prevent you from experiencing a truly enjoyable movie. I offer up Deadpool as true to the spirit of the comic, as well as the second and third Toy Story movies, which were obviously Toy sellers, but were actually enjoyable. 

Movies can (and should) be fun. Let's face it, neither any of the movies or shows I referenced, nor the shows you're championing, are done for the good of the public. They are there, cashing in on a current "fad" in the marketplace. They are there to make money, and once people get tired of seeing them, they'll stop making them, and they'll be replaced by something people will pay to see. I'm betting you're way too young to have seen Bugs Bunny in the mornings Saturday, and definitely not in a 2-hour block. Those days are gone, replaced by "the newest thing". It's progress, and it's money. They look to see what sells, and do their best to sell it until noone buys it any more. And hopefully, noone is immature enough on these forums to assume otherwise.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just catching up with DBS -- first thought that crossed my mind was damn Bulma loves to f**k.
> 
> Second thought is I dont think im going to bother following the series anymore. It just seems to be going around in circles again with the fighting tournaments and pointless episodes where a whole lot of nothing happens.
> 
> ...



Well Bulma being pregnant is expected though isn't it since they do get a daughter in GT, the tournament thing should be good but i can't see tien,roshi and krillin lasting long in a fight.
Iron blood orphans has hit me pretty hard in the feels with certain scenes that has occured in recent episodes, Zestiria the X is actually pretty good as its telling the story slightly different to the game after episode 8 or something.

I'm fine with adaptations or re-boots as long as the execution is done right,GITS "may" be a step forward in right direction in terms of seeing a good live action anime/manga film. The only trouble is common people attention span and not want to dive into more in-depth of the movie plot and backstory is what in my opinion may cause directors to change the plot slightly from the original. Since GITS is being marketing heavily to everyone and not everyone would even know what GITS is based on and general consumers will most likely watch it because Scarlet Johanson is in it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2017)

Im holding off on the GiTs movie because of whitewashing. I'll wait for reviews before i go and see it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im holding off on the GiTs movie because of whitewashing. I'll wait for reviews before i go and see it


Whitewashing is a thing and is what would have put me off watching it too but if the execution is good then i'm "okay" with it,the japs can't even cast correct people too and majority of their live action adaptations suck too. Attack on Titan for me personally a anime that is filled with characters that are essentially german if we are going by their names alone with exception of mikasa but they hired japanese to portray them but hey who am i to judge about the whole casting process. The same could be said if they ever did do Jojo Bizarre adventure Phantom blood i would love to see them portray british actors for the role.
Personally i just can't see any winning situation when it comes to casting the right people when it comes to any live action films.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Whitewashing is a thing and is what would have put me off watching it too but if the execution is good then i'm "okay" with it,the japs can't even cast correct people too and majority of their live action adaptations suck too. Attack on Titan for me personally a anime that is filled with characters that are essentially german if we are going by their names alone with exception of mikasa but they hired japanese to portray them but hey who am i to judge about the whole casting process. The same could be said if they ever did do Jojo Bizarre adventure Phantom blood i would love to see them portray british actors for the role.
> Personally i just can't see any winning situation when it comes to casting the right people when it comes to any live action films.




There are a few flaws in your argument... 

Im not sure if the live action of attack on titan was supposed to be for the 'big screen' but part of me doesnt think so as the director is 'Shinji Higuchi' who is a storyboard artist (or mangaka = manga artist) and 'SFX supervisor' who hasnt done that many movies while budget, both movies (part one and part two) cost them a total of $46million to make... Compare that to The Last Airbender which cost $150mil, or 'Doom' - $60mil though Doom is not from an asian background/concept but still a live action adaption as comparison. DBZ Evo on the other hand cost $60mil but that was because they used mainly new/unknown or small time actors who dont really care about huge pay packets so long as they get cast in a movie.

Attack on Titan was more or less something that started off as something of Japanese origin anyway so its a thin line between hiring Japanese actors and foreign actors to act out the movie. Knowing Japan, they would probably prefer to keep everything 'in house'.

DBZ EVO and The Last Airbender are perfect examples of white washing.... Lets not forget some of the more forgettable Tekken or some of the streetfighter movies. At least Legend Of Chun li tried by casting Kristin Kreuk who is half Chinese. NOT THE BEST CANDIDATE, but they tried.

All i see with GiTs movie is them taking something that's Japanese and 'Americanising' it with their adaptation... Its like, taking Snake Plissken from Escape from LA and putting him in Ireland or France or Antigua. The same jokes and stereotypes wont work any more and the reason why they worked was because they were in their country of origin.

There are many asian actors available to take on acting roles in big movies but Hollywood always complains that there is a lack of talent but they never want to or seem to want to reach out.


Donnie Yen is a great example -- Hollywood didnt give a fark about who he was till he started doing big kung fu movies. Now he's starred in big hollywood movies as well. Starwars: Rogue One, xXx: Return of Xander Cage (Its a terrible movie though)


So say what you want. I will always be on the bench about these sort of adaptations because whitewashing is something that can be avoided, is avoidable but they make almost no effort or very little effort trying to avoid it.

Anyway.... I spent 30mins trying to type or this shit out and my lunch is getting cold...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2017)

maybe just enjoy it if its good, hate it if it sucks?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2017)

Mussels said:


> maybe just enjoy it if its good, hate it if it sucks?



Spoken as a true asian


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> There are a few flaws in your argument...
> 
> Im not sure if the live action of attack on titan was supposed to be for the 'big screen' but part of me doesnt think so as the director is 'Shinji Higuchi' who is a storyboard artist (or mangaka = manga artist) and 'SFX supervisor' who hasnt done that many movies while budget, both movies (part one and part two) cost them a total of $46million to make... Compare that to The Last Airbender which cost $150mil, or 'Doom' - $60mil though Doom is not from an asian background/concept but still a live action adaption as comparison. DBZ Evo on the other hand cost $60mil but that was because they used mainly new/unknown or small time actors who dont really care about huge pay packets so long as they get cast in a movie.
> 
> ...



Well again its just my opinion,i'm just saying when it comes to characters that already existed and been designed to look and named based on a certain "origin" of country. Of course GITS is an example, Major Motoko Kusanagi is a japanese name which yes it should have been casted by a japanese actress and "Son Goku" which should technically been casted by a chinese or something but then white washing on both of these films and Airbender aswell. These things do indeed piss me off and i will still carry that thought when i do decide to watch this film next week.
I'm just saying with AOT with name of "Eren" and brown hair isn't exactly japanese origin,its like casting Edward Elric from full metal alchemist with blonde hair doesn't spark to me to be a japanese male.

Yeah i do agree white washing can be avoided but again AMERICAAAA.
OR just not do any live adaptations of any manga comics thats been turned into a anime show. Job done


----------



## jormungand (Mar 15, 2017)

Lupin the third live action... Not so bad no so good but that Mine Fujiko...cmonnn!!! They could have a damn hot actress for that character at least.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ghost in shell live action flopped from all the articles i've seen which is to be expected..haven't watched it yet but may consider watching it this weekend to see how bad it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ghost in shell live action flopped from all the articles i've seen which is to be expected..haven't watched it yet but may consider watching it this weekend to see how bad it is.




I think we all expected it would


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think we all expected it would


Anime will always be niche  market even with big names..finished gundam too bit disappointed with the finale but i can see a movie coming up for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2017)

Also R.I.P thread. Inb4closure


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2017)

Yup. The finale was a little anti climatic


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well i've watched the live action Ghost in the shell yesterday(9/04/2017) and it was okay...wasn't terrible and huge step up from DB:evolution,avatar and all other crappy ones. The new updated theme was pretty nice too from Kenji Kawaii,glad they used that and not the stupid dubstep version. I have to say though,i know people generally would wait for credits to roll through a bit to see some of the actors but soon as it started everyone just left lol,not sure if its just people found it confusing,boring or disappointed. From just judging most people that was in the screening all just seen like casual viewers that hasn't seen or heard of Ghost in the shell before which was expected.
Edit:


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2017)

Watched the last episode of SAO Abridged. Man, how can an abridged series be better than the source material in every aspect.


----------



## lyra (Apr 17, 2017)

because its sao... i think even a fried motherboard is better than that


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 17, 2017)

The new Attack on Titan series has started. Not terrible, and the newest episode (3) actually brought back that same suspense I felt in the good episodes of season 1. Apparently we only get 12 episodes this time around though, and waiting for every week when I binged the first season is very stressful.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2017)

Can I spoil you the content of this season?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Can I spoil you the content of this season?




I did this already by reading the Manga 

I tried to get into the episodes but i really couldnt. I just knew too much and it couldnt hold my interest,

In other news...

DBZ SUper -- Android 17 is kinda cool. but the water is muddied by the fact that despite saying they never fought since 17 got eaten by Cell. Goku and 17 did fight in DBZ GT but it seems GT is on some sort of weird alternative timeline that doesnt really tie in with the main DBZ series


----------



## jormungand (Apr 18, 2017)

DBZ IS TORIYAMA....DB GT IS NOT TORIYAMA

DBS IS TORIYAMA AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 18, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Can I spoil you the content of this season?


I'll stick with the anime a little longer


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I did this already by reading the Manga
> 
> I tried to get into the episodes but i really couldnt. I just knew too much and it couldnt hold my interest,
> 
> ...





jormungand said:


> DBZ IS TORIYAMA....DB GT IS NOT TORIYAMA
> 
> DBS IS TORIYAMA AGAIN!!!!!!!



Yeah, GT is sort of the redheaded stepchild of the series. DBS is set sometime after the defeat of Buu, but before the actual ending of DBZ, which bothers me a bit as there's tons of stuff that has happened in between. In fact, there's a lot that deeply bothers me about DBS. I enjoy the show, but it just doesn't make much sense to me.

Anyway, DBS seems to be set to overwrite GT, as if DBS is canon and GT was a bad fanfic.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 18, 2017)

Find it BS that android 17 can keep up with SSGB personally.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2017)

working full time hours now, need more anime to zombie out to in bed after work :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Find it BS that android 17 can keep up with SSGB personally.



Maybe 17 is Secret Souper Saiyan thats yet to come out of the closet.

The way i see it is they had to add a twist to a boring idea of a 'fighting tournament' that seems to happen at least two or three times every series. Lets just make 17 super OP so he can slap some bitches.

I love DBZ but sometimes the story just doesnt seem to go anywhere.


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2017)

Right... And how is Krillin able to stand up to Goku's kamehameha wave while SSB? Krillin beat Gohan too, even if Gohan is out of practice, never should have happened.

And Goku's just plain fucked up, unless there's some obvious plot twist coming up.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Apr 18, 2017)

hat said:


> Right... And how is Krillin able to stand up to Goku's kamehameha wave while SSB? Krillin beat Gohan too, even if Gohan is out of practice, never should have happened.
> 
> And Goku's just plain fucked up, unless there's some obvious plot twist coming up.



It's pretty strange, but think about the Gohan/Krillin fight again. Krillin didn't beat him based on strength. He beat Gohan thanks to a great game plan.

In regards to Goku and SSB when he's picking teammates, I do have a hard time imagining that he's going all out. He knows he vastly outclasses everyone aside from Vegeta. Maybe he's pushing just enough to get an idea of their strength? That's not too far out of the realm of possibility.

I decided to finally watch Hunter X Hunter a few weeks ago. I'm just now at the Greed Island arc. Really enjoyable show so far.


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll give you the Gohan/Krillin fight, but I dunno about Goku holding back so much. It's possible, but it's also possible that the other characters are just getting ridiculous buffs to be relevant again. One could make the argument that future Trunks is as strong as Vegito... which is just absurd. Goku by himself should be stronger than Beerus now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 19, 2017)

If the line up in DBS is going to be Goku/Vegita/Gohan/Piccolo/Krillin/Android 18/Android 17/Buu, i wish they brought back future trunks as he owes them a favour lol,i just think picking Roshi and Tien is a bit weak choice..even if they are great technical fighters.
Goku/Vegeta can probably compete with Beerus but id still think they will still lose but others able to withstand SSGB is bull crap still.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Apr 19, 2017)

How is the Attack on Titan going guys?


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2017)

lorraine walsh said:


> How is the Attack on Titan going guys?


Fast paced, some character development and something of a big revelation and some hinting of some sort...
Spoiler alert!
People got eaten...


----------



## f22a4bandit (Apr 19, 2017)

lorraine walsh said:


> How is the Attack on Titan going guys?



Pretty dang good so far. A bit more "down time" in the amount of action the past couple of episodes, but it's still creepy as hell.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 19, 2017)

Especially the latest episode. When that thing happened that I won't spoil my skin crawled a little bit. Heeby jeebies.

First episode is pretty boring until the very end, episode two wasn't much better. They're for sure building to something though. Excited for Saturday.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 19, 2017)

Man, you have no idea how big is what's coming.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 19, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Man, you have no idea how big is what's coming.


Now I'm going to go crazy waiting. 

I have some theories but none make sense


----------



## hat (Apr 20, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> If the line up in DBS is going to be Goku/Vegita/Gohan/Piccolo/Krillin/Android 18/Android 17/Buu, i wish they brought back future trunks as he owes them a favour lol,i just think picking Roshi and Tien is a bit weak choice..even if they are great technical fighters.
> Goku/Vegeta can probably compete with Beerus but id still think they will still lose but others able to withstand SSGB is bull crap still.


Eh... Goku supposedly pushed Beerus to 70% while he was SSG. Now there's SSB (which is not unreasonably postulated to be stronger than SSG), and Goku has Kaioken on top of that. And Goku and Vegeta have both been through a lot of battles and training since then. I'd say Goku at least has to have surpassed Beerus by now. Maybe not Vegeta, but definitely Goku. That Kaioken is a huge trump card, even if it is unstable. What's Beerus been doing? Little else besides sleeping, eating, and worrying about Zen-Oh.

Which brings me to another thing that bothers me about DBS. The most supreme being in all of existence is... a child? He seems completely oblivious to everything that goes on, including time travel and the subsequent creation of alternate timelines, which is supposedly a huge crime. He acts as if everything is a mere toy to him, including entire universes. Not the kind of temperament I would expect from the "king of all".

Lastly, the biggest thing that bothers me about DBS is Goku's personality lately. He _is_ responsible for the Tournament of Power, but not the subsequent destruction of the 7 losing universes, as the 8 lower universes were supposedly slated for erasure anyway. It could be seen as his pestering Zen-Oh to hold the ToP resulted in giving each involved universe one last chance... which is a good thing, right? What bothers me about Goku is his attitude about the whole thing. Not only is his universe (meaning himself, all his family, friends, and innocent people he doesn't know) at risk of total erasure, but 7 others... and it doesn't even concern him. All he says is "all we have to do is win". Even if he knew 100% his universe was going to win the ToP, that means the erasure of the other 7 universes. Doesn't he care about those people?  How can he take that so light heartedly?

Of course, the obvious answer to this is that he convinced Zen-Oh just to say that, and nobody was ever in any real danger. This would mean that Goku would get a better fight, and Zen-Oh would get a better show, because everybody would fight to their fullest because of what is at stake. This still makes Goku a huge asshole IMO, as he'd be the one placing this incredible fear and desperation into everyone involved. 

There's also the possibility that Zen-Oh is serious about erasing the lower universes, or, in this case, the 7 losing universes, sparing the winners of the ToP. The winner is supposed to be granted a wish from Super Shenron. The obvious answer here is the winner (even if it's not Goku/Universe 7) asks for the restoration of the destroyed universes. It's unknown whether or not even Super Shenron could grant such a wish, though, considering he would be going against Zen-Oh.

Hopefully someone can steer my thoughts in another direction, or some not-so-obvious revelation in the show proves me wrong... but I've been interested in Dragonball since a young age, and Goku being the way he is now really bothers me as a Dragonball fan.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2017)

Don't forget Goku is meant to be reincarnation of the "monkey king" which we all know is a total asshole too. Probably why Goku attitude the way he is now with wanting to fight no matter what the risk is lol, perhaps Goku can maybe beat beerus but beerus just needs pull that one move and goku would be obliterated. Most likely will be a plot twist that all the universe will be spared and Zen-oh as a ruler of the universe is indeed stupid.


----------



## hat (Apr 20, 2017)

I've never heard of this monkey king before.

This Goku is really... slipping, though. Goku has always loved to fight strong opponents, but he was also always a warrior or justice. He may be uncouth, but he knows right from wrong and he always tried his damnedest to stop evil. He's made a few decisions back in DBZ I don't really agree with, but at least they did have some sort of sound reasoning to them. His personality in DBS is just nuts... of course, unless there's an obvious plot twist. In which case, he's still nuts for leading everyone on in such a way... but we'll see. That said, I heard from somewhere that AT didn't agree with the way Goku turned out. Apparently he wasn't ever supposed to be a beacon of justice, just a guy that loves fighting.

That Destruction move... against Goku, who knows? The Zumasu from the present was a weakling. Goku is far stronger than that. He's countered plenty of tough shit before. Just because Beerus is a god doesn't make him invincible. We've seen many gods get rekt or even killed before. Even Supreme Kai is only supposed to be about as strong as Frieza (back in DBZ, before he did any training). That one's up in the air for me... and I'm really interested in a rematch between Goku and Beerus now.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2017)

attack on titan seems to be far too obvious with the revelation about where the titan attack came from - maybe i picked it up early but i got it on the first clue about it and now its dragging it out too long


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2017)

hat said:


> I've never heard of this monkey king before.
> 
> This Goku is really... slipping, though. Goku has always loved to fight strong opponents, but he was also always a warrior or justice. He may be uncouth, but he knows right from wrong and he always tried his damnedest to stop evil. He's made a few decisions back in DBZ I don't really agree with, but at least they did have some sort of sound reasoning to them. His personality in DBS is just nuts... of course, unless there's an obvious plot twist. In which case, he's still nuts for leading everyone on in such a way... but we'll see. That said, I heard from somewhere that AT didn't agree with the way Goku turned out. Apparently he wasn't ever supposed to be a beacon of justice, just a guy that loves fighting.
> 
> That Destruction move... against Goku, who knows? The Zumasu from the present was a weakling. Goku is far stronger than that. He's countered plenty of tough shit before. Just because Beerus is a god doesn't make him invincible. We've seen many gods get rekt or even killed before. Even Supreme Kai is only supposed to be about as strong as Frieza (back in DBZ, before he did any training). That one's up in the air for me... and I'm really interested in a rematch between Goku and Beerus now.



Original Dragonball was based on the chinese novel Journey to the West which follows a monk,Monkey king and 2 others on a long journey, Goku is meant to be based on the monkey king and the monkey king loves fighting strong opponents too and also knows what is right and wrong when fighting evil opponents.
That is true Zumasu in present was a weakling and Beerus well if he was actually training properly at the same time though would he be even stronger than Goku? The rematch would be interesting to see aswell we might see it happen but the way its going Beerus is just a comic relief character at the moment really who is also overpowered in some extent.
Attack on titan is indeed obvious but at least they are showing things lol.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 20, 2017)

Mussels said:


> attack on titan seems to be far too obvious with the revelation about where the titan attack came from - maybe i picked it up early but i got it on the first clue about it and now its dragging it out too long


I think I know what is happening, but I don't think they're really dragging it out. Maybe a small bit in episode 3 but not terribly.



Spoiler



When we saw the small groups of titans I suspected they came from inside the wall and now that they haven't found the wall that's basically confirmed. I'm glad we got that moment of the titan talking.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 20, 2017)

Similar, but not quite so.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2017)

Titans:


Spoiler



When someones talking about their mothers bad legs and a titans there with bad legs in his mothers house, unable to move... they're slapping you in the face with titan cock by this point


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 21, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Don't forget Goku is meant to be reincarnation of the "monkey king" which we all know is a total asshole too. Probably why Goku attitude the way he is now with wanting to fight no matter what the risk is lol, perhaps Goku can maybe beat beerus but beerus just needs pull that one move and goku would be obliterated. Most likely will be a plot twist that all the universe will be spared and Zen-oh as a ruler of the universe is indeed stupid.





kurosagi01 said:


> Original Dragonball was based on the chinese novel Journey to the West which follows a monk,Monkey king and 2 others on a long journey, Goku is meant to be based on the monkey king and the monkey king loves fighting strong opponents too and also knows what is right and wrong when fighting evil opponents.
> That is true Zumasu in present was a weakling and Beerus well if he was actually training properly at the same time though would he be even stronger than Goku? The rematch would be interesting to see aswell we might see it happen but the way its going Beerus is just a comic relief character at the moment really who is also overpowered in some extent.
> Attack on titan is indeed obvious but at least they are showing things lol.



I had absolutely no idea about the background.. I'd seen some of the episodes, but it really doesn't appeal. I might have to try again, considering the basis for the show. 

And I will completely concur: the Monkey King _is _an asshole...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 2, 2017)

Well...will Gohan finally shine again?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well...will Gohan finally shine again?



He must re-awaken the pussybitch from deep within.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He must re-awaken the pussybitch from deep within.





Spoiler



Well he has unlocked his "ultimate" form from elder kai in latest episode,question is will he actually ascend even further by training with piccolo?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well he has unlocked his "ultimate" form from elder kai in latest episode,question is will he actually ascend even further by training with piccolo?



The interwebs seems to say that Gohan is as strong as super buu which is around the level of SSJ3 (i think) but Gohan has never transformed into SSJ3.

I think half saiyans should be weaker anyhoo, I mean. what would be the point of being a full Saiyan at all if half-Saiyan can still f**k shit up. 

Im not saying that Gohan shouldnt be strong, but there should be a limit to how high he can push his power level


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The interwebs seems to say that Gohan is as strong as super buu which is around the level of SSJ3 (i think) but Gohan has never transformed into SSJ3.
> 
> I think half saiyans should be weaker anyhoo, I mean. what would be the point of being a full Saiyan at all if half-Saiyan can still f**k shit up.
> 
> Im not saying that Gohan shouldnt be strong, but there should be a limit to how high he can push his power level


I'd expect some sort of semi-god level like how future trunks went or equal to future trunks level.


----------



## GoldenX (May 3, 2017)

Doesn't matter, Ryougi Shiki would kill them all effortlessly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2017)

Oh god.... Tien, Why????

Why take all the mediocre characters and buff them up to be OP Toryama, Why?? WHYY???!!


----------



## jormungand (May 7, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh god.... Tien, Why????
> 
> Why take all the mediocre characters and buff them up to be OP Toryama, Why?? WHYY???!!



the thing i dont like about this is that toriyama didnt let goku explore universe 7 for more fighters, even the dead ones. FFS i wished to see Cell fighting along them.
Piccolo for me is a complete ok youre in, but cmon krilin ..tien..Roshi??? comon Bring YAMCHA already, hes gonna beat the hell of Zeno sama.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2017)

jormungand said:


> the thing i dont like about this is that toriyama didnt let goku explore universe 7 for more fighters, even the dead ones. FFS i wished to see Cell fighting along them.
> Piccolo for me is a complete ok youre in, but cmon krilin ..tien..Roshi??? comon Bring YAMCHA already, hes gonna beat the hell of Zeno sama.
> 
> View attachment 87623



I didnt even waste 10mins watching the entire episode - i just skipped forward and watched a few mins here and there to see if it was worth watching and Im glad i didnt waste my time. Halfway through the next Tiger Mask episode atm.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 7, 2017)

f22a4bandit said:


> It's pretty strange, but think about the Gohan/Krillin fight again. Krillin didn't beat him based on strength. He beat Gohan thanks to a great game plan.
> 
> In regards to Goku and SSB when he's picking teammates, I do have a hard time imagining that he's going all out. He knows he vastly outclasses everyone aside from Vegeta. Maybe he's pushing just enough to get an idea of their strength? That's not too far out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> I decided to finally watch Hunter X Hunter a few weeks ago. I'm just now at the Greed Island arc. Really enjoyable show so far.


 
Hiatus x Hiatus is one of my favorite animes of all time but waiting for an unfinished arc for around 4 years to be completed can make you nuts.

Edit: Try watching Gensomaden Saiyuki for a modern version of journey to the west.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 9, 2017)

I haven't got round to watching AOT or DBS yet..but sounds to me i may skip DBS lol,so i've been scavenging through youtube and came across this vid about a chinese anime thats better than SAO(overhyped) but can't stand mandarin =/


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 9, 2017)

Man the latest episode of AoT is crazy again. They've mastered cliffhangers


----------



## GoldenX (May 9, 2017)

That is nothing my friend, that is nothing.
Got time in the week to watch something, is Scum's Wish any good? As someone who watched EoE and Aku no Hana, it should be somewhat similar in tone.


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> That is nothing my friend, that is nothing.
> Got time in the week to watch something, is Scum's Wish any good? As someone who watched EoE and Aku no Hana, it should be somewhat similar in tone.


 
Scums wish is pretty interesting to watch...


----------



## GoldenX (May 9, 2017)

And on the oposite end of the spectrum, what abut My Hero Academia?


----------



## djisas (May 9, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> And on the oposite end of the spectrum, what abut My Hero Academia?



Didn't watch, seems wacky and popular enough to be good...


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> And on the oposite end of the spectrum, what abut My Hero Academia?



quite good, if you like that genre. i'm really enjoying it.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 11, 2017)

Seven deadly sins, Log Horizon, My Hero academia and Tokyo Ghoul are nice animes as well.

In DBS, there are rumors about a change of universe 7's lineup even though they've shown who the final members are.



Spoiler



Frieza is rumored to join them.


----------



## jormungand (May 11, 2017)

toilet pepper said:


> Seven deadly sins, Log Horizon, My Hero academia and Tokyo Ghoul are nice animes as well.
> 
> In DBS, there are rumors about a change of universe 7's lineup even though they've shown who the final members are.
> 
> ...


i know..i know..... toriyama stuff lol this turn makes the story more interesting


----------



## infrared (May 11, 2017)

toilet pepper said:


> Seven deadly sins, Log Horizon, My Hero academia and Tokyo Ghoul are nice animes as well.
> 
> In DBS, there are rumors about a change of universe 7's lineup even though they've shown who the final members are.
> 
> ...


Seven deadly sins and tokyo ghoul are a couple of my favorites, I'll check those others out, haven't heard of them. 
One punch man anyone?


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 11, 2017)

infrared said:


> One punch man anyone?


One of my favorites! Waiting for season 2.


----------



## jormungand (May 11, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> One of my favorites! Waiting for season 2.



WHEN???WHEN???????


----------



## toilet pepper (May 12, 2017)

infrared said:


> Seven deadly sins and tokyo ghoul are a couple of my favorites, I'll check those others out, haven't heard of them.
> One punch man anyone?



One punch man is awesome. I've basically spoiled myself and read both mangas of it. It will be very dragging in an anime format so I wish they would go another route. ONE didn't expect it to be such a hit so I guess they're delaying the mangas and making the anime better.

What about God Eater? There's a single season of anime for it and 2 video games. lol


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 12, 2017)

jormungand said:


> WHEN???WHEN???????


No release date but it is in production.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2017)

AoT 32 ending:


FUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2017)

thoughts on the new DBS episode...

The Z fighters (Or should we call them 'S' fighters now?) should. start up a landscaping business....

and reiterate the "oh god Tien..." from my DBS ep.89 post. He makes being mediocre look like a sophisticated art form...


ON A SIDE NOTE....

They should totally bring back Brolly to compete in the tournaments..... Like totally.


----------



## jormungand (May 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thoughts on the new DBS episode...
> 
> The Z fighters (Or should we call them 'S' fighters now?) should. start up a landscaping business....
> 
> ...



there is a broly counterpart so at least we will see a legendary super saiyan


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2017)

jormungand said:


> there is a broly counterpart so at least we will see a legendary super saiyan


----------



## f22a4bandit (May 15, 2017)

I really, really enjoyed this week's episode of DBS. One of the best fights so far.

Attack on Titan is back to nuts. That was a pretty epic fight as well. And the ending...!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 15, 2017)

FRIEZAAAAA and AOT so good with cliffhangers


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 15, 2017)

Yeah, this season every AoT episode has been a cliffhanger. It's stressful lol.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 15, 2017)

First 12 episodes of AoT were genuine excellent , then it became more and more void of actual content , this season seems to continue with that as well. As much love as there is for AoT out there , I personally can't watch a couple of manga sections stretched for miles and riddled with cliffhangers anymore , and I know they'll keep doing that because it's immensely popular. Shame. Could have easily been one of my favorite anime.


----------



## f22a4bandit (May 15, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> First 12 episodes of AoT were genuine excellent , then it became more and more void of actual content , this season seems to continue with that as well. As much love as there is for AoT out there , I personally can't watch a couple of manga sections stretched for miles and riddled with cliffhangers anymore , and I know they'll keep doing that because it's immensely popular. Shame. Could have easily been one of my favorite anime.



That's understandable, constant cliffhangers tend to get tedious. It's the new version of "Next time on Dragon Ball Z!" but thankfully the action keeps going that next week.

I ran across My Hero Academia a couple of weeks ago and gave it a shot. I'm digging it so far.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 15, 2017)

f22a4bandit said:


> That's understandable, constant cliffhangers tend to get tedious. It's the new version of "Next time on Dragon Ball Z!" but thankfully the action keeps going that next week.
> 
> I ran across My Hero Academia a couple of weeks ago and gave it a shot. I'm digging it so far.



Cliffhangers wouldn't be that bad , problems is that what follows is not quite worth it often. I don't know , I guess I'm just sour from tons of shows that I have watched that were great but their plot/conflicts received no resolve. There seems to be few that do.


----------



## jormungand (May 15, 2017)

at last Goku bitchslap the babycry. even though wasnt so hard on him imo


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 15, 2017)

So far with AoT the cliffhangers are worth it. And now that you can watch season 1 all at once you don't have to worry about cliffhangers.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 16, 2017)

I've read the AoT manga and up to date on it. All i'm saying without spoiling anything is - enjoy the action while it lasts.


----------



## GoldenX (May 16, 2017)

Political plot incoming!

I'm at half of Scum's wish, pretty good if you ask me, it's a good example of a dodecahedron with intelligent characters (even thou their decisions aren't the best). It's like if School Days had average IQ people, or Toradora without the sugar coating.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 16, 2017)

I do like watching AOT and i did read the manga upto point they did capture Annie but then couldn't been bothered from that point on. By no means i am a hardcore fans like few people are out there..i need a new anime to watch soon as i am currently only watching DBS and AOT every week and slowly finishing Jojo Bizarre adventure Diamond is unbreakable with 5 episodes left to watch,casually watching Gundam Wing again in japanese as i previously watched it all dubbed in cantonese which was good. I really want give Macross delta a watch again but the first episode left my taste very bitter towards it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I do like watching AOT and i did read the manga upto point they did capture Annie but then couldn't been bothered from that point on. By no means i am a hardcore fans like few people are out there..i need a new anime to watch soon as i am currently only watching DBS and AOT every week and slowly finishing Jojo Bizarre adventure Diamond is unbreakable with 5 episodes left to watch,casually watching Gundam Wing again in japanese as i previously watched it all dubbed in cantonese which was good. I really want give Macross delta a watch again but the first episode left my taste very bitter towards it.




Just go back and watch macross plus. Or since you're a car man. Go watch Initial D


----------



## infrared (May 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ...Or since you're a car man. Go watch Initial D


Yep, initial D is awesome! (and kuro, don't be put off by old style animation in first couple of seasons, it gets really good in the newer ones! )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2017)

Watch it with your girlfriend, then you can make a joke about giving her the D afterwards


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just go back and watch macross plus. Or since you're a car man. Go watch Initial D





infrared said:


> Yep, initial D is awesome! (and kuro, don't be put off by old style animation in first couple of seasons, it gets really good in the newer ones! )



Already watched Initial D stage 1-5 and Legend lol,its one of the reasons why i love cars and well i'll warm her up eventually to watching the anime. Already watched Plus 20 times,i should give Macross 7 a watch though but can't find it anymore.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 25, 2017)

Well, this is happening.


----------



## f22a4bandit (May 25, 2017)

Initial D! Such good memories watching and rewatching that show a few times. I got to the real final stage before the final battle but got caught up with other things. Sounds like I'll need to watch it all over again!

I recently started watching Death Parade. Great show, but dear goodness all the damn feels!


----------



## toilet pepper (May 26, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> Well, this is happening.



I'm guesing you heard they're making a Witcher series as well.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 26, 2017)

toilet pepper said:


> I'm guesing you heard they're making a Witcher series as well.


I'm very excited for that


----------



## Ahhzz (May 26, 2017)

It's a bit silly, and some of it is trite, but I'm enjoying Clockwork Planet


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 26, 2017)

watching Frame Arms Girls & Seven Mortal Sins for this season.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2017)

Started watching Yowamushi Pedal after putting it off for so long.... I've started right from the first series, IMO its like a semi educational Anime sorta in the vein of Gundam Build Fighter where they try to impart some knowledge of the 'art' of building gunpla or in this case, the 'fundamentals' of cycling to a younger generation of viewers. 

I mean, I am a cyclist and i have done quite a few long distance rides as well as group rides but i dont participate in races which Yowamushi Pedal seems geared towards. So I can semi relate to whats going on


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 30, 2017)

Well, nothing too excited to watch atm. Mostly I've been waiting for new Boruto episode every week, or re-watch some sports-ish anime,


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 30, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Started watching Yowamushi Pedal after putting it off for so long.... I've started right from the first series, IMO its like a semi educational Anime sorta in the vein of Gundam Build Fighter where they try to impart some knowledge of the 'art' of building gunpla or in this case, the 'fundamentals' of cycling to a younger generation of viewers.
> 
> I mean, I am a cyclist and i have done quite a few long distance rides as well as group rides but i dont participate in races which Yowamushi Pedal seems geared towards. So I can semi relate to whats going on



Interesting to see this, I might consider watching it as my next sports series.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2017)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Interesting to see this, I might consider watching it as my next sports series.



Im only on the 9th episode of the first season but its been alright so far. Theyve gone pretty in depth to explain a bit of the main componentry as well as some gear ratios on a bike.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 30, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im only on the 9th episode of the first season but its been alright so far. Theyve gone pretty in depth to explain a bit of the main componentry as well as some gear ratios on a bike.



Well, I'm a car guy mostly. But knowing those stuff should be interesting enough tbh.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 31, 2017)

Goku is a right d*ckhead in this season,watched the latest DBS the other day and my god is he a right knob.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Goku is a right d*ckhead in this season,watched the latest DBS the other day and my god is he a right knob.



I couldnt watch it... Only skipped through here and there then deleted it


----------



## GoldenX (May 31, 2017)

Watched A Silent Voice (Koe no Karachi), truly beautiful.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 1, 2017)

http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/front/list/CK2017060102000085.html
_
"Reproduction of the world view of "My Neighbor Totoro" directed by Hayao Miyazaki at 200 hectares in the rich natural environment full of seasonal flowers and trees. We aim to open in the early 2020s. We will do the maintenance in turn, but we will not develop new developments such as cutting trees._"


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 3, 2017)

This week's My Hero Academia...wow! That was a pretty awesome episode.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 3, 2017)

Watching Scum's Wish , reminds me of Yosuga no Sora ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2017)

Skipping through DBS ep.93

So the reincarnation of broly is a skinny female child huh? 










Nothing screams 'im 100% lesbian' more then a butch female broly.


::EDIT::

Also Resurrection of Frieza to fight in the tournament..... WHY???


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 5, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Skipping through DBS ep.93
> 
> So the reincarnation of broly is a skinny female child huh?
> 
> ...



Pretty much a female broly which i think they are running out of ideas now..as for Frieza resurrection well who else would be on par/stronger than Buu they could have invited. Invite a fodder like Yamcha which leaves only Goku,Vegeta,Gohan,Piccolo and androids to do all fighting while all others get ring out lol.
I don't get why they couldn't have brought back future trunks which seems logical to me instead of Frieza..clearly setting a final season which ends with Goku unlocking new god form vs Frieza new improved god form which leads to Frieza beating Beerus and becoming the god of destruction.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Pretty much a female broly which i think they are running out of ideas now..as for Frieza resurrection well who else would be on par/stronger than Buu they could have invited. Invite a fodder like Yamcha which leaves only Goku,Vegeta,Gohan,Piccolo and androids to do all fighting while all others get ring out lol.
> I don't get why they couldn't have brought back future trunks which seems logical to me instead of Frieza..clearly setting a final season which ends with Goku unlocking new god form vs Frieza new improved god form which leads to Frieza beating Beerus and becoming the god of destruction.



Id say. Super Android 13 or Cell but androids dont go to heaven.  Too bad they couldnt use someone from the GT series. future trunks would have been a great idea though.


They should have bought back the original broly though... not some poor imitation.

I was looking forward to a broly counterpart but not like this


::EDIT:::


ON A SIDE NOTE....

UuB








The positive reincarnation of evil kid buu  he's still training in his home land somewhere....


I think they cant use him because technically he's universe 6


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 13, 2017)

Newest attack on titan episode is fantastic but man I hate how crazy the cliffhangers are. The episodes feel so short. I've learned my lesson, from now on I'm waiting for a whole season so I can binge watch.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 21, 2017)

So finished season two of attack on titan. It's _fine_. I mean, it's more than fine, the animation was mind-blowing, the music and soundtrack were incredible as usual, and there was tons of action and fun, but there was so little story resolution. Supposedly we're getting another season sooner than expected (early 2018) but I still feel a little left out. My main problem is everything they teased us with so much where you can almost be sure you're right, but they never show it so it leaves a small, tiny gap in the story. That happens enough to where it feels like we are missing most of what's been revealed in the manga.

Spoilers through last episode below.



Spoiler



My main problem is the entire titans backstory. We know Erin ate someone, we know his dad gave him the coordinate, we know the coordinate is _something_, we know the titans have some sort of civilization, we know there is a threat inside the walls, we know the church of the wall knows all this, we know Historia means something, we know titans eat people but some never seem to change back, we know titan powers can be taken away, we know people can transform into titans without really meaning to, we know humans can come out of their titan shells independently, _*we know something bigger is going on.*_ 

But they literally never show *any* of it. I'm strongly considering reading the manga, and I've never read manga. 

What still doesn't make sense is titans, titans knowingly transforming, titans unknowingly transforming, titans being forced to transform(?), how titans get the power to transform, how titans get the power to transform back, how titans lose their power to transform, how titans transform the first time, what determines titan transformation types, why the 'intelligent' titans hate humans, why they want the coordinate back, what is happening in the wall, what controls Erin's titan form, Erin's first transformation, why sunlight effects them sometimes, why beast titan matters, why Annie matters, and a million different things.

I'm ranting a bit but I feel like most of this could've been wrapped up in a whole season. Even if you don't do it all, tell us what the church knows, or show us some titan towns, or tell us why titans are fighting the walls, or explain some more of how titans get their power and lose it. Any one of those things would save the season. We got none of it.

Also IMO beast titan is Erin's dad. He looks like the Dad from FMA:B so he's a generic anime dad. Missing/villain/possible good guy. We'll see how _that_ goes. Hope his snarky one-liner at Erin isn't how the rest of this goes .



Basically I'm unhappy and feel like literally nothing was explained all season, just more questions/seasons added. It's like having three hobbit movies.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 21, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> So finished season two of attack on titan. It's _fine_. I mean, it's more than fine, the animation was mind-blowing, the music and soundtrack were incredible as usual, and there was tons of action and fun, but there was so little story resolution. Supposedly we're getting another season sooner than expected (early 2018) but I still feel a little left out. My main problem is everything they teased us with so much where you can almost be sure you're right, but they never show it so it leaves a small, tiny gap in the story. That happens enough to where it feels like we are missing most of what's been revealed in the manga.
> 
> Spoilers through last episode below.
> 
> ...



Personally the whole concept of human race on brink of destruction and must fight these titans to save humanity was a great concept..but soon as they started introducing the main character can change into titan was cool at first but it just killed the momentum for me in being a unique manga/anime.

Dragonball super is getting more dumb now with the fact they're making Goku looking like a right retard and the whole Frieza thing is just recycling old stuff.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 21, 2017)

The next season is gonna start with political drama and a civil war, after that, all the answers.

You failed by a grain of salt with the hairy titan.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2017)

DBSuper talk..So the tournament of power has started..a couple of BS moments already,my predictions are universe 6,7 and space rangers being the last universe fighters standing in the ring.
Scenario A*possible outcome*:
Universe 6 and space rangers lose and get killed off.
Scenario B:
Frieza and frost team up and somehow kill Zen-oh which changes the whole plot
Scenario C:
Universe 6,7 and space rangers all get spared by Zen-oh for a even bigger tournament with other universes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2017)

I find zen-ohs annoying. They can be erased for all i care


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 25, 2017)

Blame! <- Netflix original movie, caught me off guard. I've never heard of the universe of Blame! and now I am totally hooked.


----------



## djisas (Jul 25, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Blame! <- Netflix original movie, caught me off guard. I've never heard of the universe of Blame! and now I am totally hooked.



Been waiting for a proper Blame movie for years, this one was pretty close to ideal...
Now we need some more, dont forget the manga and other Nihei works like Sidonia and Biomega...


----------



## Estaric (Jul 25, 2017)

if you enjoy decent action anime where the mc is learning his new powers, might wanna check out Boku No Hero Academia. I was rather surprised with how it turned out.


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 25, 2017)

Estaric said:


> if you enjoy decent action anime where the mc is learning his new powers, might wanna check out Boku No Hero Academia. I was rather surprised with how it turned out.



Nothing that starts with "Boku" can be good.  I ain't into that kinky stuff  Ahahaha



djisas said:


> Been waiting for a proper Blame movie for years, this one was pretty close to ideal...
> Now we need some more, dont forget the manga and other Nihei works like Sidonia and Biomega...



Yeah, I saw they are re-mastering the manga, about 20 pounds per book. I hope in time I can buy all 10 books (~6 are remastered so far ). The universe really hooked me up. The only thing I can complain is, because there really isn't any big map like in Tolkein's Middle Earth, the author can make up just about anything and you can't say a word as a reader  Like Killy says he's from 6000 levels below in the city....or each page of the manga can draw a different room or floor or level and you never know how exactly are they connected to each other. It works as a tool for the artist, but for you as a fan, I'd prefer not to think about it, because it annoys me. I will check Sidonia an Biomega, haven't heard of them, but I seriously doubt they will hook me as Blame! did. Thank you for the suggestions.

Edit: So, I checked, Biomega is almost the same as Blame! - YEY. That is awesome.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 25, 2017)

Estaric said:


> if you enjoy decent action anime where the mc is learning his new powers, might wanna check out Boku No Hero Academia. I was rather surprised with how it turned out.



My Hero Academia is definitely one of my recent favorites. They do a great job with the fight scenes.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 26, 2017)

Hero Academia gets good if you can get past the first 10-15 episodes of main character's constant crying.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Hero Academia gets good if you can get past the first 10-15 episodes of main character's constant crying.



fortunately, you get to watch that get beaten out of him


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2017)

Boku no hero is a HYPE ANIME.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 26, 2017)

If you guys like that type of setting check out Tiger and Bunny. It's unfinished tho, but imo much better.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 1, 2017)

Finally some action going in RE:Creators? they have been talking all day 

and doodles about it


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 1, 2017)

is Re:Creators worth the watch? i checked one or two episodes, didnt find it too appealing.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 1, 2017)

Concept was good, think fate/ except characters are from games/light novels/anime duking it out at each other, but most of the episodes ended more of a talking spree and shirobako like parts.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 1, 2017)

I just watched Redline , quite a masterpiece I got to say.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 1, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I just watched Redline , quite a masterpiece I got to say.



Yeah, I mean 8 years or so in development, it has to be. What I really like in this animation is the positive message that love will save the world  or the power of your car keys !?, but I really had to switch off my brain to enjoy it to be honest. It's just quite over-the-top, balls-to-the-wall, physics breaking, heart-pounding action


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Getting more and more disappointed with DBS BS now lol...


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 1, 2017)

^DBS was never really that good, and im a DB kind of person


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2017)

ViperXTR said:


> ^DBS was never really that good, and im a DB kind of person



I wouldn't say im a hardcore DB fan as i haven't fully watched DB but only seen DBZ and GT before Super. But Super is just getting even more retarded after each fight. Rage SSJ can even or outmatch SSJgod? get out of here and how can those remaining space rangers be that powerful when the others got knocked out.(unless they are just fodders)


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 1, 2017)

The first DB where Goku is a kid is actually the best of them all.


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 1, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I wouldn't say im a hardcore DB fan as i haven't fully watched DB but only seen DBZ and GT before Super. But Super is just getting even more retarded after each fight. Rage SSJ can even or outmatch SSJgod? get out of here and how can those remaining space rangers be that powerful when the others got knocked out.(unless they are just fodders)


Thing is, you must forget about power levels, if it's the author's will, the godlike entity will lose


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2017)

Did any of you see the 4 episodes of Castlevania on Netflix? Worth a watch, hopefully they make more episodes!

Also slightly OT because it's not Anime, but Rick & Morty is back on


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Having never seen any Dragonball in my life, I decided to start with the first Dragonball and work my way up. Hulu has them in English subbed. I actually find that it is more of a comedy anime than anything. Oolong and Muten Roshi are both perverts. I mean, they manage to get all of the dragon balls together and Oolong asks Shenlong for panties and then wears them on his head. Pilaf and his mannerisms. Son Goku patting everybody in the crotch to determine if they are a boy or a girl. Puar turning into scissors to cut off Goku's monkey tail. I just got done with the first martial arts tournament and just having Roshi as "Jackie Chun" was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2017)

ViperXTR said:


> Thing is, you must forget about power levels, if it's the author's will, the godlike entity will lose


Yeah i know,i've been trying to get out of that mindset for awhile but can't help it.


dcf-joe said:


> Having never seen any Dragonball in my life, I decided to start with the first Dragonball and work my way up. Hulu has them in English subbed. I actually find that it is more of a comedy anime than anything. Oolong and Muten Roshi are both perverts. I mean, they manage to get all of the dragon balls together and Oolong asks Shenlong for panties and then wears them on his head. Pilaf and his mannerisms. Son Goku patting everybody in the crotch to determine if they are a boy or a girl. Puar turning into scissors to cut off Goku's monkey tail. I just got done with the first martial arts tournament and just having Roshi as "Jackie Chun" was absolutely hilarious.


DB is pretty much a comedy,similar to Ranma 1/2 with its silly story but yet it has some cool fight scenes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2017)

ViperXTR said:


> Finally some action going in RE:Creators? they have been talking all day
> 
> and doodles about it



weirdly enough I once had a nightmare about the borg/androids/terminators beaming down to a shopping mall where I worked and were firing lasers at people and killing/injuring them from a graphics card that was slung around their hip like some sorta blaster rifle....

I remember watching as these 'androids' just went about slaughtering everyone and I saw one guy who was running away got sniped in the leg and was dragging himself along the floor still trying to get away so I ran out of my store and tried to help him but he was too heavy to lift. I was caught on my knees with two androids pointing the graphic cards/lasers at me and i simply raised my arms and shouted "stop f**king killing everyone!! Stop!!!!"

I think i died though as i woke up from my sleep. I think the dream was for the release of the 290X or it was around that time anyway


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2017)

This week on DBZ:S

Thank god for Android 17 -- I thought we were going to have a cancerous Macross Frontier/Delta crossover with singing, dancing and epic servings of deculture. I rate this episode  4/10


----------



## djisas (Aug 6, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This week on DBZ:S
> 
> Thank god for Android 17 -- I thought we were going to have a cancerous Macross Frontier/Delta crossover with singing, dancing and epic servings of deculture. I rate this episode  4/10



Dude, what 17 did, was hilarious, it must have been the first time ever someone interrupted a transformation and then he's like w/e...
That made the ep...


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 6, 2017)

Finished watching Final Stage of Initial D, I'll never forget you, 86.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This week on DBZ:S
> 
> Thank god for Android 17 -- I thought we were going to have a cancerous Macross Frontier/Delta crossover with singing, dancing and epic servings of deculture. I rate this episode  4/10





djisas said:


> Dude, what 17 did, was hilarious, it must have been the first time ever someone interrupted a transformation and then he's like w/e...
> That made the ep...


Android 17 is the man,anyone noticed Universe 6 has 2 namikians when they showed zen-ohs gizmo thing..piccolo has rivals now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Android 17 is the man,anyone noticed Universe 6 has 2 namikians when they showed zen-ohs gizmo thing..piccolo has rivals now.



But piccolo is special... He's technically 2 in 1 as well as a spin off of an evil king.


----------



## Megan (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone gonna checkout netflix's death note?


----------



## Megan (Aug 8, 2017)

Many animes are getting a live action movie like voltron, jojo and full metal alchemist. here is the full list http://screenrant.com/upcoming-anime-live-action-movie-tv-adaptations/


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2017)

i keep seeing cool things appearing on netflix, and then find out they arent on aussie netflix.


its greaaaaat.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i keep seeing cool things appearing on netflix, and then find out they arent on aussie netflix.
> 
> 
> its greaaaaat.




Torrent then you aussie mofo 

As for the adaptations. I wont hold my breath.  Robotech however id be interested in but Hollywood can still fux it up


----------



## Megan (Aug 8, 2017)

hollywood can fux up anything. Remember dragon ball z


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Torrent then you aussie mofo
> 
> As for the adaptations. I wont hold my breath.  Robotech however id be interested in but Hollywood can still fux it up




i would neeeever torrent shows.

need more good anime this season, havent seen anything new recommended from this batch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2017)

On a side note --- I read on forbes that Harmony Gold is working with Sony '_*Closely*_' on the Robotech Live-action. Though none of the original creators who were involved with Robotech are involved....


I know straight away that Robotech is going to flop.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2017)

As long as its not SDF Macross then they can do whatever they want,there is only one Minmay that can do minmay and that is Mari Iijima.  From that list they have already done Deathnote(looks crap),Jojo bizarre adventure diamond is unbreakable looks interesting but easily going to be CGI heavy because of the stand ability. Attack on titan was already a disaster,there is also Ajin is getting live action aswell which again going be CGI heavy like Jojo.
Out of all anime i've seen that would be good live adaptation would be....*drum roll* NONE.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> As long as its not SDF Macross then they can do whatever they want,there is only one Minmay that can do minmay and that is Mari Iijima.  From that list they have already done Deathnote(looks crap),Jojo bizarre adventure diamond is unbreakable looks interesting but easily going to be CGI heavy because of the stand ability. Attack on titan was already a disaster,there is also Ajin is getting live action aswell which again going be CGI heavy like Jojo.
> Out of all anime i've seen that would be good live adaptation would be....*drum roll* NONE.



Cashernn sins -- Never seen it but i dont think it was that great.

Rurouni Kenshin -- Half decent, at least for the first movie. 

I would love a macross plus live action but i think it would turn out too much like Pacific Rim


----------



## infrared (Aug 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cashernn sins -- Never seen it but i dont think it was that great.
> 
> Rurouni Kenshin -- Half decent, at least for the first movie.
> 
> I would love a macross plus live action but i think it would turn out too much like Pacific Rim


I was just about to mention Rurouni Kenshin, very good film.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cashernn sins -- Never seen it but i dont think it was that great.
> 
> Rurouni Kenshin -- Half decent, at least for the first movie.
> 
> I would love a macross plus live action but i think it would turn out too much like Pacific Rim



Macross plus would be interesting but i think the valkyrie fighters be heavily CGIed with the way they move and transform into battlenoid,kinda like Transformers i suppose and i doubt it be too much like Pacific rim since that was battling kaiju, Plus is just battling a crazy AI lol.

Casshern movie was okay but very boring.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 8, 2017)

A live action adaptation of any slice of life without magic, spells, mechs, stands etc. will be a good adaptation. Everything else is dodgy at best. Hollywood monstrosities not included.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 8, 2017)

Megan said:


> hollywood can fux up anything. Remember dragon ball z



.....the horror....had to Bing watch the animae to purge its rememberence  from my mortal mind.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2017)

Initial D is the closest and easiest adaptation they could do right now personally,HK live adaptation bottled it by cramming way too much plot from stage 1 and stage 2,changing the characters slightly and missing key character(keisuke).


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 8, 2017)

Megan said:


> Anyone gonna checkout netflix's death note?


Nope. not even a little.


----------



## Megan (Aug 8, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Nope. not even a little.


The only cast choice i liked was Willem dafoe


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 8, 2017)

Megan said:


> The only cast choice i liked was Willem dafoe


I did see that, and thought "Hmmmm... that voice... yeah, that would work from the 'movie in my head' point of view..." but since I've read the books, seen the anime, seen the original movies.... No. I'll stick with the enjoyment I've had.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 8, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Initial D is the closest and easiest adaptation they could do right now personally,HK live adaptation bottled it by cramming way too much plot from stage 1 and stage 2,changing the characters slightly and missing key character(keisuke).



Dude, after Baby Driver this year, I can't imagine anything with driving anymore  It was awesome. I am buying a red Subaru


----------



## djisas (Aug 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> But piccolo is special... He's technically 2 in 1 as well as a spin off of an evil king.


More like a 3 in 1, Earth's God and Namek's champion...



Mussels said:


> i would neeeever torrent shows.
> 
> need more good anime this season, havent seen anything new recommended from this batch.



Did you try made in Abyss and Kakegurui?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2017)

djisas said:


> More like a 3 in 1, Earth's God and Namek's champion...?



Oh yeah, I forgot about him!


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know why, but this week's Fate intro gave me the chills. Poor Saber of Red is like Liquid Snake.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> I don't know why, but this week's Fate intro gave me the chills. Poor Saber of Red is like Liquid Snake.



what fate series is this? it's not on my usual Horrible place to download


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 9, 2017)

Check on the resurrected cat, an old Unlimited group is doing it's Translation Work.


----------



## ShurikN (Aug 9, 2017)

Mussels said:


> what fate series is this? it's not on my usual Horrible place to download


You can watch it (stream) on masterani.



GoldenX said:


> Check on the resurrected cat, an old *Unlimited* group is doing it's *Translation Work*.



I see what you did there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2017)

Gundam HYPEEEEE










Subtitles available in multiple languages


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2017)

if nothing else the show has an interesting concept, all depends where they go with it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2017)

I dont feel like this weeks DBZ episode progressed anywhere. few more fighters got knocked out a universe got erased but it looks like Gohan is going to have a difference of opinion with his dad about the tournaments existence. Goku has singlehandedly while with the help of the other DBZ fighters who fought in the tournament. masterminded the destruction of every universe that took part. They literally have become _'The destroyer of worlds' _in every way.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont feel like this weeks DBZ episode progressed anywhere. few more fighters got knocked out a universe got erased but it looks like Gohan is going to have a difference of opinion with his dad about the tournaments existence. Goku has singlehandedly while with the help of the other DBZ fighters who fought in the tournament. masterminded the destruction of every universe that took part. They literally have become _'The destroyer of worlds' _in every way.


Watched it yesterday and Gohan has always had different opinion when it comes to fighting compared to Goku and Vegeta. Gohan did mainly fight to protect and only if he has to fight but i guess with this tournament its going 2 ways for him. He is still fighting to protect and save lives but at the same time other people in other universe doing same thing and he is being forced to defeat them which is against his morals.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2017)

Remember, these universes where marked for elimination, even some Gods of destruction talked about this, Goku gave everyone a chance of survival...


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 16, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> I don't know why, but this week's Fate intro gave me the chills. Poor Saber of Red is like Liquid Snake.



You're talking about Apocrypha ? Is it any good ? I actually dropped UBW , it was too boring for my taste maybe it got better later on but unfortunately Ufotable and their Unlimited Budget Works couldn't do anything to make me continue watching it.  Fate/Zero was far , far better.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2017)

i'm liking apocrypha so far


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2017)

djisas said:


> Remember, these universes where marked for elimination, even some Gods of destruction talked about this, Goku gave everyone a chance of survival...



That may be true but it still questions the fighters that are doing it purely to entertain zen-oh.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> You're talking about Apocrypha ? Is it any good ? I actually dropped UBW , it was too boring for my taste maybe it got better later on but unfortunately Ufotable and their Unlimited Budget Works couldn't do anything to make me continue watching it.  Fate/Zero was far , far better.



Apocrypha is like a light Zero with more characters. A lot better than UBW, not quite Zero. I'm loving Ruler so far.

Still waiting for Heaven's Feel.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2017)

Made it thru episode 10 of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabaneri_of_the_Iron_Fortress, and gave up.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2017)

attack on trains had much promise, then didnt go far


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 2, 2017)

Made in Abyss looks good, only watched the first chapter so far.


----------



## djisas (Sep 2, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Made in Abyss looks good, only watched the first chapter so far.



Oh, you have no idea what you're getting into...
You mean you read the first manga chapter?
Or watched the first anime episode?
Both are great, but the animated version, well it's animated with fantastic art and brilliant soundtrack...


----------



## Totally (Sep 2, 2017)

Megan said:


> Anyone gonna checkout netflix's death note?


no saw a couple clips and to me it was pure cancer. The way the narrative flowed was as if they were working off a video game script.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2017)

Totally said:


> no saw a couple clips and to me it was pure cancer. The way the narrative flow was as if the were working off a video game script.


After deciding "No freaking way", I read a couple of articles the last week, and watched it anyway over 3 days. It wasn't horrible, but if I had seen this first, I never would have bothered with the others at all... Glad I have those to anchor the storyline onto


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2017)

Mussels said:


> attack on trains had much promise, then didnt go far



TBH.... I started off with the animation before switching over to the Manga and I cant see myself switching back. Ive downloaded the episodes nonetheless but I havent watched it since the end of Series 1


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2017)

made in abyss:

Initial thought: ugh cutesy art style
second thought: AND THEN THE FIRE NATION/ROBOT ATTACKED
third thought (start of episode two, where the stick was put): I'm in this for the season.


----------



## Megan (Sep 5, 2017)

I am really excited about the full meta alchemist live action movie. It looks good


----------



## Megan (Sep 5, 2017)

Totally said:


> no saw a couple clips and to me it was pure cancer. The way the narrative flowed was as if they were working off a video game script.



Saw a video that compared the first meeting of light and ryuk. Light in the Netflix series screamed and ran away like a little girl but in all honesty that's how normal people would react


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2017)

got bored with the lack of anime and rewatchd one punch man (i rarely rewatch anything)

goddamnit, 12 episodes lasted two days. bored again.


----------



## Megan (Sep 6, 2017)

Mussels said:


> got bored with the lack of anime and rewatchd one punch man (i rarely rewatch anything)
> 
> goddamnit, 12 episodes lasted two days. bored again.


what kind of anime do you watcH?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2017)

Megan said:


> what kind of anime do you watcH?



almost everything. then i forget it ever existed and never watch any of it again, except for the really, really good stuff.

Currently watching Punch Line - weird show. The premise is one thing, but around episode 5 the tone has changed for the better. curious to see where it goes now, and its ecchi premise is totally irrelevant to the chaotic plot.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 13, 2017)

In the middle of checking out the new build fighters battlogue episode. There seems to a minor crossover from ZOIDS (Chaotic Century) appearing.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 13, 2017)

Rewatching Gurren Laggan as we speak. Haven't seen it in years. Still the greatest to me. I'm not really a big fan of Shonen or mecha stuff either.. it's just that it takes these to 11 and in a way, becomes really inspiring. Even to my old self.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Rewatching Gurren Laggan as we speak. Haven't seen it in years. Still the greatest to me. I'm not really a big fan of Shonen or mecha stuff either.. it's just that it takes these to 11 and in a way, becomes really inspiring. Even to my old self.




i might rewatch that myself, due to its totally batshit dial everything to 11 attitude, it was completely unpredictable - but unlike a lot of other shows, didnt really rely on mcguffins or stop making sense while it did so.

Quite rare to be so completely over the top, but still sticking to its own internal logic.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 13, 2017)

I still can't decide if the movies or the series is better.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 13, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> I still can't decide if the movies or the series is better.



Gurren Laggan? I've never seen a movie. Hmm...


I'd love to see a prequel story of Lordgenome. Kind of like the Star Wars fallen hero stuff or something.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 14, 2017)

Dear Lord, Kittan's death still brought tears...

And I'm 40! 


Other than that, Bebop and maybe Claymore are in my top 3.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 14, 2017)

"*Y*ou *O*nly *K*iss *O*nce"'s fault.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2017)

Been working my way through 'Zero kara Hajimeru Mahou no Sho' or 'Grimoire of Zero' translated. Starts off pretty good then feels rushed towards the end as its only 12 episodes....


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 17, 2017)

Finished Kill la Kill after realizing it was done by some Gurren Laggan guys.

Not as good, but it's kind of another interesting twist on human evolution.. But the opposite of the "Spiral Power" thing in Laggan. There humanity rose up through "Fighting Spirit", but in Kill la Kill, humanity's evolution took place through external/alien lifeforms and evolution is seen as negative. Same over the top animation though, which made it fun to watch.


----------



## toilet pepper (Sep 17, 2017)

Mussels said:


> got bored with the lack of anime and rewatchd one punch man (i rarely rewatch anything)
> 
> goddamnit, 12 episodes lasted two days. bored again.



I rewatched and re-read all Hunter X Hunter manga and anime. Master Togashi is one hell of a person. He would put a series on hiatus for several years because he refuses anybody else to draw his mangga. The series have a lot of ups and downs and a there's still a lot of plotholes to be covered. 


Try checking out "Akame Ga Kill" - that's one weird series.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2017)

night raid, yep seen that one


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 23, 2017)

Watched Aldnoah.Zero

Another mecha.. totally different than Laggan. This time a nerd and no powerups. It started out great, but the second season began pissing me off. The main characters stopped making sense and behaved irrationally.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 23, 2017)

First season is by Urubutcher, second isn't, same as Psycho Pass, same problem.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 23, 2017)

Your Lie in April... 



GoldenX said:


> First season is by Urubutcher, second isn't, same as Psycho Pass, same problem.



Is that for me? Umm, don't know the studios, but that makes sense if it threw things off a bit.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 23, 2017)

Rewatched both seasons of Silver Spoon (Gin no Saji). This time with the missus. Still great and heartwarming.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 23, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Rewatched both seasons of Silver Spoon (Gin no Saji). This time with the missus. Still great and heartwarming.



Maybe I'll watch that next. I seriously need something to cheer me up after that last one (Your Lie in April). I haven't felt this bad from TV since watching an old British cartoon as a kid, called the Plague Dogs.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't watch Anohana then, or Clannad.
Silver Spoon is as great as Fullmetal Alchemist (same mangaka), and it doesn't use action scenes to be that good.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 24, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Don't watch Anohana then, or Clannad.
> Silver Spoon is as great as Fullmetal Alchemist (same mangaka), and it doesn't use action scenes to be that good.



I've heard about Clannad too... but I may be a masochist.

It isn't that I disliked Your Lie... It's just painful and even now sticking with me. Or more like, it's partly that it reminds you of real experiences. The pain of being ignored, the joy of a girl giving you attention, the helplessness of losing someone close.

I'm on the 4th episode of Silver Spoon. So far, so good.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 27, 2017)

Just pre-ordered mobile suit ZZ gundam part 1 on blu-ray as it was on offer in the UK. Been wanting to watch ZZ for long time after watching Mobile suit gundam and then Zeta gundam.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Just pre-ordered mobile suit ZZ gundam part 1 on blu-ray as it was on offer in the UK. Been wanting to watch ZZ for long time after watching Mobile suit gundam and then Zeta gundam.



Strangely enough, Ive had this on my NAS since the dawn of time and i have never watched it.... Ive seen Zeta, I remember that... but i dont remember watching ZZ.

I just skipped through a few episodes of ZZ just to jog my memory and i definitely havent seen it.

On a side note -- Ive just finished watching 'Atom - The beginning'. I'll be watching Episode 5 of Gundam Origin before i hit the sack.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note -- Ive just finished watching 'Atom - The beginning'. I'll be watching Episode 5 of Gundam Origin before i hit the sack.




i watched that and it felt vaguely familiar, couldnt figure it out. after watching i googled it and found out its a prequel/pre-boot for astro boy. havent seen any of that in 30 years :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2017)

Mussels said:


> i watched that and it felt vaguely familiar, couldnt figure it out. after watching i googled it and found out its a prequel/pre-boot for astro boy. havent seen any of that in 30 years :/



I havent seen any of the astro boy stuff. I used to have a big astro boy jumper as a kid but i never thought about checking it out. Im suprised that the franchise hasnt really been rebooted, though I guess Atom is kinda what it is since you mention it.


----------



## toilet pepper (Sep 28, 2017)

Full scale Unicorn Gundam is officially unveiled now. One of my favorite Gundams and they made it life size. #rgbislife


----------



## LightningJR (Sep 28, 2017)

I am currently watching My Hero Academia, just binged the first season today, probably get to the latest epi tomorrow after work. I am enjoying it. I have been watching a lot of really good 1 and 2 season animes recently but I cannot wait for season 3 of Food Wars.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 28, 2017)

toilet pepper said:


> Full scale Unicorn Gundam is officially unveiled now. One of my favorite Gundams and they made it life size. #rgbislife


I saw the full size one in Odaiba in Tokyo. It was there up until Jan. this year.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 28, 2017)

toilet pepper said:


> Full scale Unicorn Gundam is officially unveiled now. One of my favorite Gundams and they made it life size. #rgbislife



Worthy successor to the RX-782 Gundam personally since its from the same UC era. Haven't watched the video yet but i hope they was playing the Unicorn theme when it was transforming into destroy mode.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 28, 2017)

I finished Silver Spoon that another poster mentioned earlier. 

That was a nice change of pace. Kind of ended on a strange note though. 

Kinda educational too. My family has farms in Asia (not Japan), but I don't know much about the lifestyle myself.


----------



## toilet pepper (Sep 28, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Worthy successor to the RX-782 Gundam personally since its from the same UC era. Haven't watched the video yet but i hope they was playing the Unicorn theme when it was transforming into destroy mode.




It was transforming alongside the anime in a big screen. They also have the voice artist do a live voiceover before it transformed for the first time. I really love the intro song of Unicorn by Sawanohiroyuki and they also played it live.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2017)

Gundam: Origin (or 'The Origin') Is a darn good watch. It is very much a prequel to the one year war but goes about showing how the war came about a bit like a documentary. Since there is a lot of focus on the UC timeline atm. Fingers crossed that we get a F-91 reboot. Its a series that seriously needs some love on the UC timeline as it was a failed project.


----------



## toilet pepper (Sep 30, 2017)

I first watched the Gundam V when I was a kid and couldn't get to it. Then 2 years ago, I watched Build Fighters then got into it. I also rewatched all the UC series and movies and figured out why I didn't like it as a kid. It was an adult series. 

Needless to say I got tons of gunpla now. I had to stop buying them since I don't have space for them anymore.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2017)

toilet pepper said:


> Needless to say I got tons of gunpla now. I had to stop buying them since I don't have space for them anymore.



Im in the same boat. Between my whisky collection and Gunpla Collection. Theres just not enough room in the cabinet or shelf. I wouldnt mind a room just dedicated to that stuff though


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2017)

what video players are you lot using for animoo?

MPC-HC lifelong fan here, but moving to PotPlayer as MPC-HC has issues with various subtitles (getting symbols and squares instead of correct letters)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2017)

Mussels said:


> what video players are you lot using for animoo?
> 
> MPC-HC lifelong fan here, but moving to PotPlayer as MPC-HC has issues with various subtitles (getting symbols and squares instead of correct letters)



Also MPC-HC lifelong fan. I guess id better start trying to using VLC player again.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2017)

anything but VLC, goddamn i hate that program


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 30, 2017)

Right no, mpv, but when I have my desktop PC again (soon™) I'll have to search for a Windows fork, something with more options than vanilla mpv.
mpv is so good, an Atom N455 can play 720.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 30, 2017)

I used to use VLC when I torrented anime, but I've been out of the loop. I'm actually catching up with things through Netflix lol.

Speaking of which, Netflix has some good "exclusively distributed" stuff. Knights of Sidonia especially.

And a more Western based "anime" based on Castlevania... that actually kicks ass. But it's only 6 episodes so far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 30, 2017)

Kodi or KM Player??


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2017)

Reluctantly unwrapped my Zeta gundam blu-ray as i fancy watching it all again before i get ZZ gundam part 1,have to say i don't recall Kamille starting his design build for Zeta gundam so early on in the show.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Reluctantly unwrapped my Zeta gundam blu-ray as i fancy watching it all again before i get ZZ gundam part 1,have to say i don't recall Kamille starting his design build for Zeta gundam so early on in the show.




Imo Zeta gundam was alright. Not exactly a smash hit though


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Imo Zeta gundam was alright. Not exactly a smash hit though


Despite Kamille being annoying at start,personally Zeta is  still my favourite out of all series i've watched so far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Despite Kamille being annoying at start,personally Zeta is  still my favourite out of all series i've watched so far.




Not wing?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not wing?



Nope definitely not Wing lol..I've watched so far if i remember on top of my head are:
Mobile Suit gundam
Zeta Gundam
Char counter attack
MS pocket
F91 gundam
V gundam
G gundam
Gundam X
Gundam Wing
Gundam seed
gundam seed destiny
Gundam 00
Unicorn gundam
Gundam the origin
Gundam iron blood-orphans
Gundam build fighters
Gundam build fighters try


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2017)

Wing was so bad ass


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 3, 2017)

Mussels said:


> what video players are you lot using for animoo?
> 
> MPC-HC lifelong fan here, but moving to PotPlayer as MPC-HC has issues with various subtitles (getting symbols and squares instead of correct letters)


BSPlayer


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2017)

i get the feeling potplayer is friggin awesome (using it has verified this, great performance with or without hardware accel) its just the default settings are bloody weird.

clicking doesnt pause/play and double click doesnt fullscreen - and by default it autoplays the next file in the folder without asking.
Changing those around takes 15 seconds once you know where to look, and its fantastic.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nope definitely not Wing lol..I've watched so far if i remember on top of my head are:
> Mobile Suit gundam
> Zeta Gundam
> Char counter attack
> ...



Seeing your list made me go through what i have on my NAS... I have some missing from my collection as i used to archive the Animes ive seen on DVD to save space on my PC in the days before i got the NAS... I cant find those DVDs now lol...
I have seen all of the stuff on this list but my Gundam X is missing. Trying to find subs for Turn-A-Gundam also... I had it but im not sure if i deleted it. I think i have it on a DVD _SOMEWHERE_


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Seeing your list made me go through what i have on my NAS... I have some missing from my collection as i used to archive the Animes ive seen on DVD to save space on my PC in the days before i got the NAS... I cant find those DVDs now lol...
> I have seen all of the stuff on this list but my Gundam X is missing. Trying to find subs for Turn-A-Gundam also... I had it but im not sure if i deleted it. I think i have it on a DVD _SOMEWHERE_



My friend recommended me to watch Turn a gundam but i just can't stop finding the design to be amusing..a moustache gundam. I need watch Gundam origin V now its available.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 5, 2017)

Being a kid i am i've booked to go watch the Pokemon movie despite it won't have the original voice actress that did Ash,nor is there a option to watch it in Japanese with subtitles aswell which is a bummer as the japanese version has same cast since day 1.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Being a kid i am i've booked to go watch the Pokemon movie despite it won't have the original voice actress that did Ash,nor is there a option to watch it in Japanese with subtitles aswell which is a bummer as the japanese version has same cast since day 1.



American dubbing is so baaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 5, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> American dubbing is so baaaaaaaaaaad



Not all imo. I still like English Cowboy Bebop more. I think even the series creator had a soft spot for it (not sure where I heard that now though).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2017)

Cowboy bebop is definitely one of the better dubbed ones

There's only a handful of animes where each voice actor actually suit their role or the character they are trying to portray


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 5, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cowboy bebop is definitely one of the better dubbed ones
> 
> There's only a handful of animes where each voice actor actually suit their role or the character they are trying to portray



I thought lot of the 90s manga OVA and anime dub was alright really,specially ones that are rated 12 and above.
Tenchi Muyo english dub was pretty good, Outlaw star i quite liked aswell, Guyver was decent too and many more i can't think of on top of my head.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 5, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I thought lot of the 90s manga OVA and anime dub was alright really,specially ones that are rated 12 and above.
> Tenchi Muyo english dub was pretty good, Outlaw star i quite liked aswell, Guyver was decent too and many more i can't think of on top of my head.



Early Robotech/Macross was pretty good too. I think the problem is when anime goes into more kiddie territory like Pokemon, Digimon or Beyblade etc etc and older voice actors have to voice much younger characters is when things start going a little down hill...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 5, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Early Robotech/Macross was pretty good too. I think the problem is when anime goes into more kiddie territory like Pokemon, Digimon or Beyblade etc etc and older voice actors have to voice much younger characters is when things start going a little down hill...



I think you may be right. Although I don't watch Pokemon. I'd agree on all the shonen jump stuff.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 6, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Early Robotech/Macross was pretty good too. I think the problem is when anime goes into more kiddie territory like Pokemon, Digimon or Beyblade etc etc and older voice actors have to voice much younger characters is when things start going a little down hill...


Pokemon i thought was good,being a kid when i watched it but now i can't really stand what they have done to it now.
After watching Digimon S1+S2 and Yugioh in japanese i hate the english dub even more,some of the worst excuse of dub i've seen has to be Duelmasters.
Some of the english dubs i've seen so far that i rate are:
Tenchi muyo
Guyver OVA
Outlaw star
Legend of 4 kings
Zone of the enders
Robotech/Macross was good..until i watched it in japanese


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 8, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop even has the best Latin America dub I've ever heard.

Finished Made in Abyss last night, now the Abyss compels me to read the manga.
Man, if a dog with a wig was sad, poor girl.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 8, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Cowboy Bebop even has the best Latin America dub I've ever heard.
> 
> Finished Made in Abyss last night, now the Abyss compels me to read the manga.
> Man, if a dog with a wig was sad, poor girl.



I imagine it would. Something about it lends well to the Western world in general maybe.


Not anime, but I got on a Star Wars kick. So I'm watching Clone Wars. I had held off watching Rogue One until recently (since I didn't care much for Force Awakens), but I loved it. Best SW since IV and V. Kind of viewing everything in a my own weird order.. so I'm at the Clone Wars series now.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I imagine it would. Something about it lends well to the Western world in general maybe.
> 
> 
> Not anime, but I got on a Star Wars kick. So I'm watching Clone Wars. I had held off watching Rogue One until recently (since I didn't care much for Force Awakens), but I loved it. Best SW since IV and V. Kind of viewing everything in a my own weird order.. so I'm at the Clone Wars series now.



rogue one actually felt like star wars. it had its flaws (like all the original trilogy) but goddamnit it was fun.

still havent watched clone wars.

Shokugeki no soma (food wars) season 3 has started, for those who want to punish themselves with naked man chefs


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 9, 2017)

Mussels said:


> Shokugeki no soma (food wars) season 3 has started,


Thanks for the reminder.

I watched _Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai (Shimoneta: A Boring World Where the Concept of Dirty Jokes Doesn't Exist) _more for the comedy but the nakedness depicted wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 9, 2017)

There's an ova between season 2 and 3 that somewhat connects the story.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mussels said:


> rogue one actually felt like star wars. it had its flaws (like all the original trilogy) but goddamnit it was fun.
> 
> still havent watched clone wars.
> 
> Shokugeki no soma (food wars) season 3 has started, for those who want to punish themselves with naked man chefs



It was funny that I found myself agreeing with Lucas apparently. He liked Rogue One too.. and criticized Force Awakens.

If I had a kid, I'd tell them to watched Rogue One first now...then IV

Clone Wars is good (the 3D one at least. Haven't seen the animated series). Takes place between 2 and 3.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2017)

Finally watched DBSuper 109 and 110..finally getting good.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 13, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finally watched DBSuper 109 and 110..finally getting good.


...and it looks like is gonna get even better...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone see that live action Death Note on Netflix?

Don't. It sucks. They managed to mangle every character... I always expect different presentation when adapting a story, but all of their motivations are completely different too.

Only highlight is Wilem Defoe's voiceover for Ryuk.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Anyone see that live action Death Note on Netflix?
> 
> Don't. It sucks. They managed to mangle every character... I always expect different presentation when adapting a story, but all of their motivations are completely different too.
> 
> Only highlight is Wilem Defoe's voiceover for Ryuk.




I could of told you that before you saw it


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I could of told you that before you saw it



Well, I'm fairly new here. Must've missed the discussion. 

The live action Japanese one I saw was better. Part of it was better than the show too... I never liked the idea of Near. It combined Near and L into one character and he finally took Light down.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2017)

Very few live action adaptations tend to be good. There are a few that are really good though


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Very few live action adaptations tend to be good. There are a few that are really good though



I can't think of a single one. I don't even like that Japanese Death Note. I just wished the series itself was shorter and Near never existed.

I somewhat recall liking Nana.... but the fact that I can't even remember must mean it wasn't that great.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 14, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I can't think of a single one. I don't even like that Japanese Death Note. I just wished the series itself was shorter and Near never existed.
> 
> I somewhat recall liking Nana.... but the fact that I can't even remember must mean it wasn't that great.



Rurouni Kenshin Is a better one. but then its something that Japan have done by themselves rather then have foreign actors take up the parts. I havent seen all the live action adaptations but the Japanese tend to do samurai adaptations pretty well. I wouldnt say that Rurouni Kenshin sets the 'gold' standard' but it is exceedingly good compared to Death Note, Attack on Titan, Casshern Sins etc etc.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Rurouni Kenshin Is a better one. but then its something that Japan have done by themselves rather then have foreign actors take up the parts. I havent seen all the live action adaptations but the Japanese tend to do samurai adaptations pretty well. I wouldnt say that Rurouni Kenshin sets the 'gold' standard' but it is exceedingly good compared to Death Note, Attack on Titan, Casshern Sins etc etc.



I'll keep an eye out for it.

Outside that Death Note though, Netflix has been pretty good with the regular animated series they've distributed.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 14, 2017)

Hellsing Ultimate Abridged 8 is out, enjoy.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 15, 2017)

I liked the live action Rurouni, and enjoyed the live action DeathNote. The Netflix version wasn't nearly as good, but I didn't puke   Guess I'm not a purist heheh


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I liked the live action Rurouni, and enjoyed the live action DeathNote. The Netflix version wasn't nearly as good, but I didn't puke   Guess I'm not a purist heheh



I hate to call myself a purist too.. It's just that the motivations in the Netflix one were so different as to be unrecognizable. They make Mia the aggressive one, when she was so cuddly and naive in the original. And Light is some outcast emo, instead of the genius and confident kid who had everything going for him. It's what made him so formidable against L. The bulk of the show was the gamesmanship between the two.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jojo bizarre Adventure diamond is unbreakable and Ajin live adaptation is coming up aswell..The CGI for the Ajin and Stand looks good but other than that doesn't look promising.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 16, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Jojo bizarre Adventure diamond is unbreakable and Ajin live adaptation is coming up aswell...


Fullmetal Alch as well.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 17, 2017)

Full metal is getting a live action adaptation? Huh. Regardless of if the interpretation is good or not I just don't see them fitting that whole series into one production. It's long, complicated, and would require tons of special effects.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 17, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> Full metal is getting a live action adaptation? Huh. Regardless of if the interpretation is good or not I just don't see them fitting that whole series into one production. It's long, complicated, and would require tons of special effects.


I was hoping to get picket for ticket buying here in Japan. Some sort movie festival, where it would actually have english subtitles. No one relied yet tho 
Also they would probably do something like The Sacred Star of Milos. A side adventure if you like.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 17, 2017)

I've yet to see either of the Full Metal animated series myself. I've tried, but I never seem to be in the mood to stick with it.

One thing I would have liked to see is a Bebop adaptation... like 10-15 years ago. When a younger Keanu Reeves was talking about making one. He's not exactly Spike, but it may have worked.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 17, 2017)

I think Reeves is the most Spike-ish actor Holliwood have right now. Wuld love to see it, there are rumors of a return from the development hell, thanks to IT and the Death Note adaptation.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 17, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> I think Reeves is the most Spike-ish actor Holliwood have right now. Wuld love to see it, there are rumors of a return from the development hell, thanks to IT and the Death Note adaptation.



He's getting old though... as cool as he still is. Spike is like late 20s.

OTOH, it could work as an older gangster who had a longer history with Vicious.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2017)

Whatare you following from this season? I like the one with the taking bike. Black cover looks like a decent hype anime now boku no hero is over.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 18, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> Whatare you following from this season? I like the one with the taking bike. Black cover looks like a decent hype anime now boku no hero is over.



Inuyashiki looks sick as fuck.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2017)

If only Harmony Gold would allow people to do stuff with Robotech rather then just sitting on the rights and not doing anything with it at all... Robotech would make a great live action


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If only Harmony Gold would allow people to do stuff with Robotech rather then just sitting on the rights and not doing anything with it at all... Robotech would make a great live action



How would the valkyrie fighters be done though? full cgi or would they do what they done with Patlabor and use model kits. Who can actually portray Minmay aswell?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> How would the valkyrie fighters be done though? full cgi or would they do what they done with Patlabor and use model kits. Who can actually portray Minmay aswell?



A Mix of both im guessing. Kristin Kreuk would do a good minmay i reckon but im not sure about her as a singer. Hollywood would just hire white actors for the whole thing and maybe the odd black actor or two to cover the whole movie.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A Mix of both im guessing. Kristin Kreuk would do a good minmay i reckon but im not sure about her as a singer. Hollywood would just hire white actors for the whole thing and maybe the odd black actor or two to cover the whole movie.


In my opinion they can probably get away with white/black/american actors as most of the characters are not from asian background. Mainly Misa Hayase,Hikaru and Minmay are technically asian from what i remembered. If we was to go by actual character design.
Might aswell just play original/Mari ijima songs back in the 80s voice over.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 19, 2017)

Watching Tiger & Bunny. This is great animation I rarely see in shows. Still early to know the story.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 21, 2017)

Seven Deadly Sins..

Somehow I'm sticking with it, but every single one of the "Holy Knight" faction pisses me off. They're all cold psychopaths. I kind of like more relatable enemies.

edit: Grew more tolerable as time went on.



Spoiler



They were cursed or deceived. But I still dislike it. It dragged on for 20 episodes before knowing.. and at that point, I hated just about every character in the series.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> He's getting old though... as cool as he still is. Spike is like late 20s.
> 
> OTOH, it could work as an older gangster who had a longer history with Vicious.


a lot of people bash on Keanu as an actor, I've almost always enjoyed him. Even B&T's were fun, at the age I was then.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 24, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> a lot of people bash on Keanu as an actor, I've almost always enjoyed him. Even B&T's were fun, at the age I was then.



I agree. He's unfairly judged.

Cheesy as it is, I also had a soft spot because he's a mutt like I am. It was cool to see when I was younger (although he's Asian/White/Hawaiian, I think. I'm Asian/White, but born in Hawaii). Not that I care about celebrities or anything, but I did kind of need that when I was young, to be honest. Kids see the opposite now. I might even say the "diversity" thing is probably overdone today.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2017)

Finally watched Gundam Origin V,first 15minutes put me sleep as it was a long recap but once it kicked up the notch holy crap it got good. Wonder if all Zaku II has a boost restriction like Char Zaku II does to limit the thruster performance? Also Sayla she was a bad ass...
Well i'll be attending Comic-con again this weekend and i'm hoping to finish my mobile suit gundam blu-ray set as i need get part 2 still but i've been lazy lol.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 31, 2017)

How was the Castlevania Netflix series? Can I jump in without knowing anything about it?


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 31, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> How was the Castlevania Netflix series? Can I jump in without knowing anything about it?



It's good. But still very short. Yeah, you don't need to play the games.

I wouldn't exactly call it anime though. It's western made. It has potential to be as good as any anime though.. like the Dark Knight Returns movie.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow you weren't joking about short. Pretty good though


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 31, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> Wow you weren't joking about short. Pretty good though



Hopefully they'll push more eps out soon.

If you haven't seen any other Netflix anime, I'd recommend most (well, not exactly "Netflix"... they just have distribution rights on some). Knights of Sidonia is pretty good.


----------



## Megan (Nov 2, 2017)

Dont hate on me but i found this image hilarious


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 2, 2017)

WTF.

Any recommendation for this season? I think I'll start with the Magus Bride.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2017)

Finished the Castlevania Netflix series last night aswell.... I thought it was pretty good. It almost sorta 'Claymore'ish' or Berserk'ish... Probably closer to Berserk. Pitty it was so short. the could of at least done a proper OVA and given us 10 or 12 episodes


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they could of at least done a proper OVA and given us 10 or 12 episodes


Well usually if it's a longer run OVA, it functions by releasing an episode every couple of months or so (unless you are Hellsing, then every leap year). In which case it doesn't matter if it's 4 eps at once and the rest after a 9 months break, or releasing one ep every month for a whole year.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 8, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Finished the Castlevania Netflix series last night aswell.... I thought it was pretty good. It almost sorta 'Claymore'ish' or Berserk'ish... Probably closer to Berserk. Pitty it was so short. the could of at least done a proper OVA and given us 10 or 12 episodes



It looks like it'll continue. But maybe I'm wrong. I think it's an actual netflix production (not merely distributed), so good thing is it's up to them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Well usually if it's a longer run OVA, it functions by releasing an episode every couple of months or so (unless you are Hellsing, then every leap year). In which case it doesn't matter if it's 4 eps at once and the rest after a 9 months break, or releasing one ep every month for a whole year.




If they done it like the Gundam Unicorn episodes and given us 1hr episodes spaced out over a year and a half then i would have still loved the shit out of it. They just got everyone hyped for it in 4 episodes and already it's come to an end


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 8, 2017)

I wouldn't even think of it as anime, regionally speaking. No OVAs or any of the same broadcast models. It's all Western, and written by Warren Ellis (of comic book fame).

I just looked more into it though..There's a second 8 ep season in the works.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 9, 2017)

GIVE ME A BREAK !!!!!!!! ONE OF MY FAVORITES INSIDE MY FAVS!!!!!
PLZ let me laughhhh dont screw the movie.....DONDAKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 19, 2017)

Finished reading Symphonic Rain, it truly deserves an anime adaptation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2017)

This week on DBS...


----------



## jormungand (Nov 19, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This week on DBS...




i need more DBS and Ultra Instinct ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2017)

This week on DBS...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This week on DBS...




Predictable


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 29, 2017)

Just Because is a lot better than I expected, good romance without generic force drama.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 6, 2017)

Macross do you remember love and Initial D stage 3 is on my list of things to watch again in tradition of christmas.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Macross do you remember love and Initial D stage 3 is on my list of things to watch again in tradition of christmas.



You should watch an anime called 'Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199' Its like the prequel or something to Macross in the same way Atom - The Beginning is to Atom Boy


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2017)

Hmm, apparently i forget about this often and stop receiving notifications...

Just finished Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou, it exceeded my expectations from reading the manga which it followed pretty closely...
Last ep was pretty good and for those who care, the end song was just great...

Other than that finished watching some stuff like kino no tabi, it was ok i guess, and im struggling to watch Classicaloid S2, it's somewhat boring...

I watched FT movie yesterday, the "PLOT" was good...


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 1, 2018)

A place further than the Universe, Ancient Magus bride and Violet Evergarden are my picks for now.


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You should watch an anime called 'Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2199' Its like the prequel or something to Macross in the same way Atom - The Beginning is to Atom Boy


Macross and Yamato aren't related in any way.

Form the current season, Saiki is great (but that's a sequel), Violet, Ito Junji: Collection, Hakata Ramens

Spring season is going to be amazing.
Boku Hero S3, FMP, Shokugeki no Souma S3, Steins Gate, Persona 5


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 1, 2018)

Well I've just finished some shows (they aren't anime but Avatar the Last Airbender and Legend of Korra are fantastic) so now I'm looking for something new. I'm considering Evangelion but that infamous unresolved ending might not be what I'm looking for. Also it's nearly impossible for me to get.

Basically waiting for attack on titan 3, one punch man 2, knights of sidonia 3, and castlevania 2. Seems like with that many on a waitlist I shouldn't have had to wait this long


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh man I think Castlevania will continue in april, i'll have to investigate.
Sidonia 3 would be nice, it started getting juicy.

Edit
Castlevania continues this summer!


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 1, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Well I've just finished some shows (they aren't anime but Avatar the Last Airbender and Legend of Korra are fantastic) so now I'm looking for something new. I'm considering Evangelion but that infamous unresolved ending might not be what I'm looking for. Also it's nearly impossible for me to get.
> 
> Basically waiting for attack on titan 3, one punch man 2, knights of sidonia 3, and castlevania 2. Seems like with that many on a waitlist I shouldn't have had to wait this long



End of Evangelion (the movie) is the true ending. If you can survive that.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 1, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> End of Evangelion (the movie) is the true ending. If you can survive that.


Should I still watch the last ~4 episodes of the anime? Or replace them with the movie?


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 1, 2018)

The movie replaces/is another point of view of the last two (hard to tell), so it's up to you, I watched them, and then the movie.


----------



## djisas (Mar 1, 2018)

Who woke up this forum?
Thought eryone got tired of anime...


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 2, 2018)

Same reason we play video games and overclock when it's not necessary. 'Cause we like it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2018)

djisas said:


> Who woke up this forum?
> Thought eryone got tired of anime...



we were all just busy watching anime


----------



## jormungand (Mar 2, 2018)

right now MSG Iron blooded orphans and shingeki no bahamut...waiting for Sat FIGHT of course!!!!  goku vs Jiren


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 2, 2018)

That moment when you have never seen anime, watch Death Note as your first anime, and fall in love and binge watch it until the end.

Then you come to TPU or OCN Anime forums, and read through the last couple of most recent pages... and your like ok... maybe I'll just quit while I am ahead.   these names, mate these names...


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 2, 2018)

Well, you watched one of the huge classics.
Try Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, for something of similar quality.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 2, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> That moment when you have never seen anime, watch Death Note as your first anime, and fall in love and binge watch it until the end.
> 
> Then you come to TPU or OCN Anime forums, and read through the last couple of most recent pages... and your like ok... maybe I'll just quit while I am ahead.   these names, mate these names...


 Anything can be intimidating  Attack on Titan is Shingeki no Kyojin for example.

While I was writing this GoldenX said to watch FMA:B and as you'll see that's basically the right answer to everything.

Of what I can remember I've watched here we go;
What I do recommend #1 is Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, and then just maybe Attack on Titan. AoT isn't particularly great but it's got action and a formula that isn't wildly out of place if you've watched at least one each of a horror movie and over the top action movie. Fullmetal is fantastic in nearly every way. Sure that might be coming from a little rose-tint on my end, and I'm the kind of person to like it anyway, but I think most everyone would like it. Brotherhood is newer and better than the first one though so watch that one. 
Castlevania is simply animated, not anime, but it's pretty good. Might wait for season 2 to come out though, season one is very very short.
One Punch Man is tons of fun but I'm not sure it's great for a first time anime viewer. It includes a ton of jokes that poke fun at typical anime stuff, but I'm not sure you need any more than a basic knowledge of anime to get it. Fight scenes are 10/10 though.
Sadly I recommend against Knights of Sidonia for a while. I'm not sure how I got suckered into it, but I'll admit it's fairly interesting and entertaining, and giant robots are always cool. Thing is, it's very classically anime-y. Quite a bit of "main character is hopelessly awkward and so is everyone else and nearly every male-female relationship dynamic is at least 50% weirder than it needs to be" Oh and some of those dynamics are 150% weirder than that. The whole show had me thinking about how it was _really_ weird almost all the time, but I watched it anyway.

Cowboy Bebop is also a classic, I haven't watched it though. And apparently if you just hate yourself and emotional stability you can watch Clannad. I haven't psyched myself up enough for that one yet.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Bubble. I actually finished Re:ZERO as well, and enjoyed it a lot. Death Note and Re:Zero and the Netflix 4 episode Castlevania only 3 animes I have ever seen. I enjoyed all 3 a lot. One Punch Man and DBZ stuff are not my thing, no offense to anyone. 

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Code Geass were already on my top 5 list to watch next though


----------



## jormungand (Mar 2, 2018)

Cowboy bebop Super Classic that ill dare to say a (MUST) then Black Lagoon. everyone have their prefs dont worry good thing in anime is that we all can find good stuff ....BTW Hellsing Ultimate maybe??


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 2, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Anything can be intimidating  Attack on Titan is Shingeki no Kyojin for example.
> 
> While I was writing this GoldenX said to watch FMA:B and as you'll see that's basically the right answer to everything.
> 
> ...



Man I love Clannad, and a lot of other "feelz" series, I prefer that over the lot of simple fanservice/action combos.
End of Eva is what to watch if you hate yourself, you'll see what I mean.

Re:Zero is great, on a similar style, Made in Abyss is also great.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 2, 2018)

Forgot to mention movies... i really liked SAO Ordinal Scale and Genocidal Organ pretty good.

A friend of mine told me that Made in Abyss won anime of
the year>>


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 2, 2018)

Made in abyss is amazing
Starts innocent, but gets pretty grim.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Thanks Bubble. I actually finished Re:ZERO as well, and enjoyed it a lot. Death Note and Re:Zero and the Netflix 4 episode Castlevania only 3 animes I have ever seen. I enjoyed all 3 a lot. One Punch Man and DBZ stuff are not my thing, no offense to anyone.
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and Code Geass were already on my top 5 list to watch next though


I do add Cowboy BeBop, and also Trigun to the list.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 2, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> End of Evangelion (the movie) is the true ending. If you can survive that.



I am pretty sure Anno is incapable of ending this series properly.



bubbleawsome said:


> Should I still watch the last ~4 episodes of the anime?



Nope , they are utter trash.


----------



## djisas (Mar 2, 2018)

I would personally recommend watchobg higurashi no naku koro ni,  shiki and elfen lied for a complete experience... 
Also,  am i the only one that liked the original FMA than brotherhood?


----------



## jormungand (Mar 2, 2018)

djisas said:


> I would personally recommend watchobg higurashi no naku koro ni,  shiki and elfen lied for a complete experience...
> Also,  am i the only one that liked the original FMA than brotherhood?


No youre not the only one


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 2, 2018)

I liked the beginning of the original FMA.


----------



## djisas (Mar 2, 2018)

I think music, story flow, voice acting, was all better in the first, the second might have had better animation, but having watched the original first i didnt like a lot of the things, even if it was more faithful to the source...


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 2, 2018)

Well the first FMA was more like a draft, the (creative?) director took a lot of liberty towards it's end. If you've followed the manga you'll see that it's miles ahead of the climax we got in FMA 1.0

Speaking of Anime, my list in no particular order ~

Ninja Robots, Yamato Takeru, Curious Play, Inu Yasha, Samurai X, Blood+ & lastly Zodiac Wars.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 3, 2018)

The No Game No Life Zero movie is a lot better than I expected. Who could say that if you replace useless fanservice with good writing and character development in a well grounded 'verse, you could have a great movie?


----------



## djisas (Mar 3, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> The No Game No Life Zero movie is a lot better than I expected. Who could say that if you replace useless fanservice with good writing and character development in a well grounded 'verse, you could have a great movie?



But fan service is good...


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 3, 2018)

djisas said:


> But fan service is good...


Only if it doesn't disrupt the story.


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 3, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> The No Game No Life Zero movie is a lot better than I expected. Who could say that if you replace useless fanservice with good writing and character development in a well grounded 'verse, you could have a great movie?



There's a new movie?! I loved No Game No Life, I do dislike the fan service and the loli fan service but man it's a great anime if you ignore that aspect. I gotta look up t he movie, thx!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2018)

Well.....
uh.
huh.....

......


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 4, 2018)

You started watching Eva?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2018)

Yesterday as I posted it, and finished it today.
I'm not sure binging it was the right idea


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 4, 2018)

It's not, but I didn't tell you, just to see your reaction.
A friend watched it when he was 8 years old, imagine that.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2018)

Man there are so many themes and images that were more than enough for me in it, I feel bad for him.

Some interesting philosophical questions were asked though, the whole idea behind the show is still awesome, and the action scenes were all cool. It's just some of it really wears you down, especially the ending movie. It was rough. And weird.

And honestly, as messed up and confusing as it was, I have to say there is a small chance I'd watch the new movie series if it cleaned up a bit. Not saying I wish it was totally different but I'm not sure I'd watch the same thing again just for fun either.



Spoiler: End of Evangelion



The ending scene where EVA 01 wakes up feels like it gives a peek at what could be. Wings weren't even used until then in the series if I haven't forgotten a part already. It probably ended at a good time though, anything more than that and it'd just turn into another mecha show


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 4, 2018)

It all returns to nothing...

Watch Rebuild when the final movie is out (if ever), don't watch it now.

If you have some parts you don't understand, ask me in a PM.

That scream at the middle of End of Eva is something you remember for the rest of your life.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Watch Rebuild when the final movie is out (if ever), don't watch it now.
> That scream at the middle of End of Eva is something you remember for the rest of your life.


 Yes and yes. For the final rebuild movie I think I heard recently he's returned to work on it after shin-Godzilla wrapped up. And that scream is the main reason I watched the whole series in Japanese rather than English. I'd heard about it before and figured the subs would be the way to go. I don't regret that at all

Well now that I've wrapped up Eva, any recommendations you guys have? Never thought I'd enjoy something quite like Eva, so I guess I'm not picky, I'd just like it to not be where everything goes wrong just because the characters refuse to communicate. That still bothers me in shows


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2018)

Finished the last episode of DBS.... All in all, its kinda meh but maybe im bias because I like the more story driven side of things from the previous series's.

I think it was OK but not as exciting and 'suspenseful' as the previous series's.

If i hadnt started watching DBS or even heard of it, I would have no problems skipping it


----------



## djisas (Mar 25, 2018)

It was a good watch for old fans, Berus was a good character addition the action was good, maybe not Z good, but hey, I look forward to watch the sequels, maybe they add android 21...


----------



## jormungand (Mar 25, 2018)

I really liked watching DBS even being a fan of DBZ i was not comparing the story or the animation i was just enjoying the whole thing just because of the old times. Whis and Beerus , yes they were a great addition to the series. Looking forward for the movie.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

This may sound ridiculous, but I finally got around to Evangelion after all of these years.

Boy is that overrated. And what was there didn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2018)

IMHO DB was trash when I was a kid, it's even worse now.



StrayKAT said:


> This may sound ridiculous, but I finally got around to Evangelion after all of these years.
> 
> Boy is that overrated. And what was there didn't make a lot of sense.



It's much worse if you watch it in one sitting. And I hope you watched the true ending with End of Evangelion?


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> IMHO DB was trash when I was a kid, it's even worse now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's much worse if you watch it in one sitting. And I hope you watched the true ending with End of Evangelion?



Is that the movie? Because I watched it too. It was better than the series ending, but still kind of sad. Seemed like the message was that idealizing Rei was a bad idea, and that he should be happy with the abusive chick. And I'm guessing this was also supposed to be some metaphor for the fantasy world vs the real world? lol. Not sure.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2018)

Idealizing Rei meant that suffering was not good and living in a fantasy world was better, Shinji even after suffering the whole series still choose to try and be happy in the real world, leaving the option of anyone that wants to come with him too open. So Asuka also appears, even after all the hate and suffering, she chooses to live. 
The strangling ending is the director's way of saying FU to the fans and sponsors.

It's not a good series, but it's very memorable, specially the screams.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Idealizing Rei meant that suffering was not good and living in a fantasy world was better, Shinji even after suffering the whole series still choose to try and be happy in the real world, leaving the option of anyone that wants to come with him too open. So Asuka also appears, even after all the hate and suffering, she chooses to live.
> The strangling ending is the director's way of saying FU to the fans and sponsors.
> 
> It's not a good series, but it's very memorable, specially the screams.



What did he work on before that? I just wonder what made him so cynical. Obviously he had enough freedom to make Evangelion the series that he wanted, even while thumbing his nose at the end. The advertisers didn't seem all that oppressive if he was allowed to do that. 

It's funny that a creator was this sophisticated about it though, at this point in time.. because anime was still relatively fresh back then. It's only grown since.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What did he work on before that? I just wonder what made him so cynical. Obviously he had enough freedom to make Evangelion the series that he wanted, even while thumbing his nose at the end. The advertisers didn't seem all that oppressive if he was allowed to do that.
> 
> It's funny that a creator was this sophisticated about it though, at this point in time.. because anime was still relatively fresh back then. It's only grown since.



Nausicaa is one of his jobs, for example.

He can't follow a script, he draws the story on the go. So in the final chapters, when there was no more money (sponsors left, due to censorship, Eva was emitted on general public hours), he changed the ending multiple times, deciding for a happy ending at the last moment (congratulations!).
After that, becoming famous for his work, sponsors were trying to get back in the franchise, fans were screaming for a proper ending, and he was PISSED. So, End of Eva.
It's said that the current "stupid moe" trend is thanks to him and Evangelion. And all the expies and copies of Asuka and Rei.

Look at Rebuild of Evangelion now if you want, a remake of the series. First movie is copypasta with a much better positron sniper duel at end, second movie is awesome and changes course heavily, third movie is a disaster, but could lead to an awesome final movie. The last movie, still unreleased, is Half-Life 3.
Or if you want a good laught, check Evabridged by gigguk on youtube (based on the first rebuild movie).

ED: is "emitted" the right word in english for the time of transmission of a TV program?


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Nausicaa is one of his jobs, for example.
> 
> He can't follow a script, he draws the story on the go. So in the final chapters, when there was no more money (sponsors left, due to censorship, Eva was emitted on general public hours), he changed the ending multiple times, deciding for a happy ending at the last moment (congratulations!).
> After that, becoming famous for his work, sponsors were trying to get back in the franchise, fans were screaming for a proper ending, and he was PISSED. So, End of Eva.
> ...



I've never seen it used that way, but technically, it fits. I would say "released" is the typical way of saying that though.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2018)

Released sounds like it's for the first chapter, I'm searching for the word used regularly, weekly.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Released sounds like it's for the first chapter, I'm searching for the word used regularly, weekly.



Maybe there is a better word, but I'm stumped. 

I just wouldn't use emit, because nowadays, it's used more as a word for particles. Like "emitting light", "emitting sound", "the Sun emitting rays", etc..


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, a TV program is a form of telecommunication with electromagnetic waves, we use it in spanish.

Anyway, on topic, Violet Evergarden is still great, A Place Further than the Universe is even better, and Ancient Magus Bride ended without a bang.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Well, a TV program is a form of telecommunication with electromagnetic waves, we use it in spanish.
> 
> Anyway, on topic, Violet Evergarden is still great, A Place Further than the Universe is even better, and Ancient Magus Bride ended without a bang.



That's pretty cool actually. I could see how it could work, but I doubt it'll catch on here. It's almost too "scientific" sounding in English to be used casually. If that makes sense.

But yes, back on topic.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 25, 2018)

It could be broadcast weekly 

I'll also agree eva is really something totally different. I quite liked it.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2018)

Broadcast, that's what I was looking for, thanks.

Best scream, Eva Mass Produced Series on Pilot 02, or Pilot 03 after fight?


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 26, 2018)

Doh. Yes, broadcast is the best term.

Speaking of broadcasts, are there any TV shows with high quality animation, on par with feature films? I've seen some good TV animation, but movies always looks better (for example, the GITS or Cowboy Bebop movies vs the series). There are old films from the 90s that still look better than some modern series.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 26, 2018)

Violet Evergarden makes reality look bad, but you better like sad stories.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 26, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Violet Evergarden makes reality look bad, but you better like sad stories.



Hmm apparently it's coming on Netflix (already due this spring). Maybe I'll wait for this instead of a lower quality stream.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 27, 2018)

A Place Further than the Universe ended, with something rare, a proper ending. I loved it, should be the best of the season.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> A Place Further than the Universe ended, with something rare, a proper ending. I loved it, should be the best of the season.



Hah.. is that really rare? I seem to mostly be satisfied (except the aforementioned Evangelion).


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 28, 2018)

If you don't end up hanging for a next season that never comes, then it's usually a simple ending without any final message. Or, you know, the protagonist is so broken that he strangles his crush in a post-apocalyptic red beach.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 28, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> If you don't end up hanging for a next season that never comes, then it's usually a simple ending without any final message. Or, you know, the protagonist is so broken that he strangles his crush in a post-apocalyptic red beach.



Well, there are two that I really love that left me hanging. Great Teacher Onizuka and Nana. Yet both were about 50 episodes, so there was quite a bit to watch to begin with.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 28, 2018)

I think I'm usually just upset that they've ended, but then if they don't end I get upset that they were dragged on too long. I'm hard to please.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 28, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> I think I'm usually just upset that they've ended, but then if they don't end I get upset that they were dragged on too long. I'm hard to please.



I'd prefer shows stay at 20 episodes or so. And I definitely can't hang with the likes of DBZ, Naruto, etc.. I loved those two above, since they were so great.. but 50 is pushing it.


----------



## djisas (Mar 29, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> A Place Further than the Universe ended, with something rare, a proper ending. I loved it, should be the best of the season.



Well, Yuru Camp, also ended on a great note and i quite enjoyed it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2018)

Was curious about Gundam Build Divers... avoid like the plague if youre a serious mecha fan.

It like gundam build fighters but even even more child centric.

Theyve kinda gone all DBZ/DBS with different character races -- One character was a dog... second episode touched on "I love gunpla/I want to play gunpla/I want to battle" themes just like buildfighters did but now theres a gay dude in it.....

Now.....

I aint got nuthin against people being gay. I aint got anything against people that personally identify as furries or anything else. But adding a gay dude, a dog along side a character called 'Captain Rommel' with a team called '7th panzer division' (he was the dog too btw) and im sitting here asking myself why.

It just feels to me that some angry parent called the animation studio up and grilled them out for the anime not being socially or racially diverse enough so they add these wildcards in there to teach acceptance alongside their "I love gunpla" theme...

Oh and speaking of being diverse. Theres also a black dude in there too so ya'll aint left out.


Why the fuck would you do this sunrise??? This is one step to making the whole franchise about 'idols' that save the world through singing and dancing rather than operating fast and furious heavy duty machinery and opening a can of whoopass on another like minded dude who is also sitting inside some heavy duty machinery...

Also with the rommel dog guy it just felt like they also tried to teach history with it as rommel is a pretty good strategist.

I really dont know......... someone help me.


::EDIT::

Oh and Episode 2 is starting to twist it around to becoming like Pokemon or beyblade....


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 6, 2018)

We've probably beaten the show into the ground at this point, but I just watched Pacific Rim and feel like it had some deliberate nods to Evangelion. A super fun movie by itself though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> We've probably beaten the show into the ground at this point, but I just watched Pacific Rim and feel like it had some deliberate nods to Evangelion. A super fun movie by itself though.



The director was inspired by Evangelion. I was bored enough to watch some of the directors cut commentary


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 7, 2018)

I think there is some Tengen Toppa too.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2018)

time to visit Japan....
https://animeanime.jp/article/2018/04/12/37367.html








_The first collaboration cafe of animation "Cowboy Bebop" and "Animate Cafe" was decided. It will be open for a limited time from May 15 to June 10 at two stores, "Good Smile × Animate Cafe" in Tokyo · Akihabara and Osaka · Nihonbashi. _


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 12, 2018)

Cool, might go visit it.


----------



## LightningJR (Apr 12, 2018)

Man, some great anime starting again. SAO, Steins Gate 0, Food Wars, My Hero Academia. More coming soon like Attack on Titan, another SAO, Fairy Tail. Oh man, at least for me this is a great year for anime. If One Punch Man arrives this year and more DBS I might just cry


----------



## jormungand (Apr 12, 2018)

Dbs for 2019 and i wanna see how goes OPM with the new studio cuz the bar is high on that one



bubbleawsome said:


> We've probably beaten the show into the ground at this point, but I just watched Pacific Rim and feel like it had some deliberate nods to Evangelion. A super fun movie by itself though.


Pacific rim 1 or 2??? I love 1. Havent watched last one yet



FreedomEclipse said:


> Was curious about Gundam Build Divers... avoid like the plague if youre a serious mecha fan.
> 
> It like gundam build fighters but even even more child centric.
> 
> ...


Ohhh please do not remind me gundam!!! I just put my first and only gunpla together the Freedom MG 2.0 and i love itttttt and still want to buy the justice but my wife kills me if i buy another one lol


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 12, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Pacific rim 1 or 2??? I love 1. Havent watched last one yet


1, I haven't seen uprising either yet. Not sure I will in theaters.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2018)

LightningJR said:


> Man, some great anime starting again. SAO, Steins Gate 0, Food Wars, My Hero Academia. More coming soon like Attack on Titan, another SAO, Fairy Tail. Oh man, at least for me this is a great year for anime. If One Punch Man arrives this year and more DBS I might just cry



same thoughts, so much good stuff has come back!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 13, 2018)

I am very very new to anime, always dismissed it as cartoon for kids stuff, so I never watched it. 29 started watching it, best friend told me to try Death Note. Couldn't stop, binged it over night and didn't sleep. I have a few episodes of One Punch Man left, and I absolutely love it, though the storyline kind of seems dumb to me, 



Spoiler



that Saitama is Class C even though he destroys the meteor early on... just seems a little silly to me the eye witnesses didn't vouch for him and auto make him Class S


... but other than that I love it.

So far:

Death Note 10/10
Lost Village 4/10
Re:Zero 9/10
One Punch Man 8/10

Next up:  Code Geass, HunterxHunter, AoT.  It's safe to say I love anime now, and feel like a complete idiot for dismissing it all those years. (oddly enough my family now things I am watching cartoons and has even made jests at me about it... hehehe fools will be fools)


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 13, 2018)

Obligatory recommendation of Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood), Neon Genesis Evangelion and Cowboy Bebop.
On a more emotional side, try to make your family watch the movies Your Name and A Silent Voice, see if they still think animation is only for kids..


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 13, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I am very very new to anime, always dismissed it as cartoon for kids stuff, so I never watched it. 29 started watching it, best friend told me to try Death Note. Couldn't stop, binged it over night and didn't sleep. I have a few episodes of One Punch Man left, and I absolutely love it, though the storyline kind of seems dumb to me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with one punch man, I'm just hoping that in season 2 they don't keep him that way. It seems like an overused plot device in anime and in TV. Maybe don't start AoT until the new season comes out though. Every season ends with more questions than good answers imo so I'd put that one off if you have enough other shows to fill the gap.
I might have to check out Re:Zero


GoldenX said:


> Obligatory recommendation of Fullmetal Alchemist (Brotherhood), Neon Genesis Evangelion and Cowboy Bebop.
> On a more emotional side, try to make your family watch the movies Your Name and A Silent Voice, see if they still think animation is only for kids..


(talking to lynx here) +1 for FMA:B obviously, but I'll just add my two cents and say that if you go through a few posts back we all talked about how weird Evangelion is. And it is that weird. Take what you expect and add a bit to it. It's one of the few anime I've managed to get into recently though so I'd say it's good. As for Cowboy Bebop I never got into that one, but I've been really busy. I might try it again over the summer.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 13, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop feels more like an USA episodic show than an anime, and it's one of the few shows I can watch dubbed in english, or even in latin american spanish, something VERY rare, you usually want to kill those narmy voice actors; we never get good dubs. Weird thing is, the latam dub is based on the original japanese, instead of cheaping out and translating from the english one.


----------



## djisas (Apr 13, 2018)

Talking about FMA, i enjoyed the first one mote... 
That's my 1 cent opinion...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 13, 2018)

Ooh, forgot one. Castlevania on Netflix is very good and very short. (4 eps, total under 2 hours) Very well done though and I liked the atmosphere. Very violent.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 13, 2018)

Hinamatsuri the hidden gem of this season.
Golden Kamui is fairly interesting after the first ep.
Waiting for Full Metal Panic to round up the Spring season, which is probably the best one I've seen in a very long time (2~3 years)


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 13, 2018)

Just finished B the Beginning , it was pretty good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2018)

Been getting into some oldskool mechashit











I cant find a working torrent for it ANYWHERE however complete seasons (where there are two) do exist for streaming.


I remember watching this as a kid absolutely mesmerised -- it was so cool!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2018)

Coming to the end of uchuu senkan yamato 2199. What an amazing anime and great soundtrack!! I downloaded it years ago but forgot about it. I honestly thought that i had picked up the older 80s version of the anime. Has a great storyline and soundtrack.

though Its not without some possible continuity errors, small jumps in the storyline that make no sense and of course battleship Yamato herself taking some serious serious damage from enemy fire but still managing to buff it out while travelling in space??? I honestly have no idea where they get their endless resources from. gaping holes are left after fights, main cannons are absolutely FUBA or even destroyed but in very same episode or the next one, its working again a little later and everything looks absolutely normal as if they just started their journey...

I think there was only an episode near the end where they carried the battle damaged yamato look to the next episode that then got buffed out with the rest of the damage a few hours or days later without the help of a dry dock or repair dock with access to some serious tools.


Maybe Im just being too pedantic.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 20, 2018)

A sequel to gundam unicorn been announced, just started watching persona 5 animation with my gf as she is a fan of persona 5. Build divers isn't that bad I can tolerate it if fights are good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2018)

Dicks out for Unicorn sequel


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 21, 2018)

Watched the first episode of steins gate 0, man this is going to be a heavy journey.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 21, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Watched the first episode of steins gate 0, man this is going to be a heavy journey.



Is it that good? I might consider watching it.


----------



## djisas (Apr 21, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Is it that good? I might consider watching it.



Pretty strong start with 2 episodes...
This is going to be good...


----------



## mroofie (Apr 21, 2018)

Future diary, High school of the dead, Black Lagoon, Seven deadly sins, Elfen lied, Eureka 7, Solty Rei, dbz

Will add more as it comes back to me


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 21, 2018)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Is it that good? I might consider watching it.



You need to watch the previous season first. Ova and movie are optional.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2018)

steins gate was one of the few shows to actually get proper emotional responses from me.

now with 0, i'm ready to go on a feels trip


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Apr 21, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> You need to watch the previous season first. Ova and movie are optional.



Yep, I did know that. That's why I have to ask people around.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2018)

Just dug up the original song for Mazinger Z by a Japanese band called 'Lazy' or 'Ultimate Lazy'










Heres the modern Mazinger Z version











I shit you not, my mum used to have the same hairstyle as the lead singer (or maybe it was more permed out) and probably wore the same red top too!!


On a side note.... the drummer didnt exactly know how to keep in time. the song started off with some energy that seemed to have all gone within seconds... Like the days when your cassette walkman started to run low on power and everything started to go in slow mo.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 28, 2018)

Analog power!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 28, 2018)

AoT season 3 trailer. I've heard it has spoilers so I'm not sure I'm gonna watch it yet.


----------



## Bones (Apr 28, 2018)

It's been years since I've really watched any anime but it never fell out of favor here.

Overlord was the one that got my attention recently and I enjoyed watching both seasons, the third season is supposed to start it's run in July and looking foward to it.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't see spoilers, not the important ones.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 28, 2018)

Ok I might watch it then.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2018)

Been awhile something been posted...Been watching the Persona 5 anime with my partner as she is a fan of the game. Much better than the first two episode i watched of persona 4.
I've also bought the Akira collectors edition blu-ray which comes with the blu-ray,DVD and a downloadable version from itunes. I do have another copy of Akira on blu-ray but i saw the box art of the collectors and thought I got have that lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 14, 2018)

Plowed thru Bebop again, and can't believe I missed the movie! Enjoyed that as a new return   Just finished Nabari No Ou , working on School-Live!. Actually quite cute, and sweet.


----------



## djisas (Jun 14, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Been awhile something been posted...Been watching the Persona 5 anime with my partner as she is a fan of the game. Much better than the first two episode i watched of persona 4.
> I've also bought the Akira collectors edition blu-ray which comes with the blu-ray,DVD and a downloadable version from itunes. I do have another copy of Akira on blu-ray but i saw the box art of the collectors and thought I got have that lol.



Wasn't the greatest Akira fan,  maybe i should give it another try someday...


Ahhzz said:


> Plowed thru Bebop again, and can't believe I missed the movie! Enjoyed that as a new return   Just finished Nabari No Ou , working on School-Live!. Actually quite cute, and sweet.



Bebop is one of those timeless classics eryone should watch...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2018)

djisas said:


> Bebop is one of those timeless classics eryone should watch...



I Heard they are trying to get a live action adaption made


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I Heard they are trying to get a live action adaption made


I saw something about that... not really sure they can do justice to something as beloved as Bebop.... I think it would take a great deal more patience than most directors and producers have to get enough of the "feel" correct to satisfy fans of the show. And I don't know what groups you aim at, or how you market to them, to make the show worth the money. Do you shoot for Firefly fans, and hope there's enough similar between to two to pull them in, or hope they don't notice how close the two are? Or do you simply shoot for the 13-21 yr age bracket?

I wonder if they're going to try for an ongoing series, instead of a limited run....  I think they could probably double the series run, with some stories still left a bit shallow from the original, but I don't know that I want them straying too far.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2018)

djisas said:


> Wasn't the greatest Akira fan,  maybe i should give it another try someday...


Definitely a lot of things going on in Akira to make it difficult to like and understand, giving its runtime too to try cram everything in. 

There is a proposed live adaptation by hollywood on doing Akira too, the director is guy that did Thor ragnarok and Doctor Strange, claim he will keep to source material in terms of casting.


----------



## djisas (Jun 14, 2018)

Doing live actions of revered works like bebop or Akira, is guaranteed failure at the box office... 
Look gits for ex, it wasn't bad but just didn't do the source any justice... 
James Cameron is adapting battle angel Alita and there's already controversy...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2018)

errrr... why i never posted here ... 

oh well ... 

latest i watched (and did read the related manga, which is unusually weird for me to have a manga adapted from a TV show ... )

strangely enough i did hold a long time on that one ... because, well, i was kinda conflicted on it by the first images, and, oh god, how wrong i was ... 



right now i am watching at something like that ...


the OST is marvelous

















the plot and development is really taking ... the plot twist in the last EP aired is ... well, i was kinda expecting it, dunno why ... 

all in all, i thoroughly enjoyed that one, with all the cringe moment and weird scenario development (who were actually well thought in my opinion )


----------



## djisas (Jun 28, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> errrr... why i never posted here ...
> 
> oh well ...
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard...
Franxx has been an interesting ride, and the last few ep sure had an interesting turn of events...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2018)

Watched "Your Name" on Wednesday, I was very confused and understanding the plot at the same time. Wasn't wowed by it like a lot of people was, read that hollywood wants to do a live adaptation of the film..brace yourself for another potential crap adaptation.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 29, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Wasn't wowed by it like a lot of people was



Agreed , there are far better movies with more meaningful and engaging stories like Koe no katachi. Hype and pretty imagery seems to have taken over anime like it did with traditional cinema.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Agreed , there are far better movies with more meaningful and engaging stories like Koe no katachi. Hype and pretty imagery seems to have taken over anime like it did with traditional cinema.


(Not an anime, but....)  I hadn't had a horror movie move me to tears before. Train to Busan. 
For anime that moved me, School-Live! and Angel Beats were both very surprising.... Ep 10 of Angel Beats was extremely poignant. Hoping the last 3 episodes are as good...


----------



## djisas (Jun 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> (Not an anime, but....)  I hadn't had a horror movie move me to tears before. Train to Busan.
> For anime that moved me, School-Live! and Angel Beats were both very surprising.... Ep 10 of Angel Beats was extremely poignant. Hoping the last 3 episodes are as good...



Personaly, angel beats and likewise konohana (something, something) where both overrated imo... 

Well made drama, are the likes of Clanad, Kanon, Madoka, true tears, Ef Tales, Kimiga Nozomu, and a few others... 

But everyone has different opinions anyway...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2018)

My gut feeling is telling me my opinion going be the same with "Big Fish&Begonia" ,decent but overhyped, got give it to chinese animation though. I saw a chinese anime that was MMORPG similar to dot.hack and sword art online. But people say it's better than Sword art online(overhyped shizz but entertaining).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2018)

So Attack on Titan season 3 has started, I haven't watched the episode yet but what are people general opinion on the first episode?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2018)

Maoyu Maou Yuusha/Archenemy & Hero
usually i read the light novel before going on a manga and then the anime, for Overlord in instance it was great ... all character had the same design and feeling

for that one ... i am somewhat... don't know how to put it but .... well

i get it the anime has a character design closer to the LN illustration ...



but ... the manga has an overall better feel to it ....

from that


or that


or even that


i can't bring myself to like the anime (the story is not the issue tho, the settings and plot are interesting enough )

i guess i am back at waiting on the manga again


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> for Overlord in instance it was great ...


Seen a couple of random episodes of Overlord from when my older bro was watching it, it was certainly better than SAO in terms of MMO elements and character developments.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 26, 2018)

Just finished an oldschool series: Legend of the Galactic Heroes

Might be one of the better series I've seen..

But I can't find anything new worth watching. I know it's out there, but so much stuff seems like it's for kiddies or follow kiddy formulas. I gave Jo Jo a shot recently too... it started out great, but then turned to crap with the "Stand" change. It started revealing more of it's Shonen Jump roots at that point. Or worse, something like Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Just finished an oldschool series: Legend of the Galactic Heroes
> 
> Might be one of the better series I've seen..
> 
> But I can't find anything new worth watching. I know it's out there, but so much stuff seems like it's for kiddies or follow kiddy formulas. I gave Jo Jo a shot recently too... it started out great, but then turned to crap with the "Stand" change. It started revealing more of it's Shonen Jump roots at that point. Or worse, something like Yu-Gi-Oh



I really enjoyed the Stands in Jojo, got a lot more entertaining as the story went forward in time period.
I'm struggling to find something to watch myself, but I also lack time to bother watching anything. 
I've been watching the Persona 5 anime which follows the game story with small minor changes which is much better than what i've seen from Persona 4 anime.
I need catch up to Gundam Build Divers as I have been told it gets better.
I've gone on a bit of a Tenchi muyo mood and downloaded the first 2 movies which I'm hoping they will release in blu-ray someday and the soundtrack as Tenchi Muyo was my very first anime i've watched which i hold quite close to me as I was only 5 years old when I watched it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 26, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I really enjoyed the Stands in Jojo, got a lot more entertaining as the story went forward in time period.
> I'm struggling to find something to watch myself, but I also lack time to bother watching anything.
> I've been watching the Persona 5 anime which follows the game story with small minor changes which is much better than what i've seen from Persona 4 anime.
> I need catch up to Gundam Build Divers as I have been told it gets better.
> I've gone on a bit of a Tenchi muyo mood and downloaded the first 2 movies which I'm hoping they will release in blu-ray someday and the soundtrack as Tenchi Muyo was my very first anime i've watched which i hold quite close to me as I was only 5 years old when I watched it.



The "power up" nature of Hamon was cooler to me, because it resembled Chi or Martial Arts. Stands are a bit more gimmicky imo, like other Shonen stuff (like specialized swords in Bleach or specialized wacky Ninja moves in Naruto). Maybe I've just seen too much of it. Besides that, the Jo Jo kid from Stardust was a very unlikable jerk. Worse than a jerk. Like when he calls his mom a "bitch". If that was supposed to be edgy or rebellious, they were way off. It's just lame as hell. His grandpa (the old Jo Jo.. and the last cool one) should kick his ass......using Hamon 

I think I like powers to be more abstract in general. The greatest Shonen type anime to me is Gurren Laggan. It's kind of like Hamon, where everyone has "spiral power".


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> The "power up" nature of Hamon was cooler to me, because it resembled Chi or Martial Arts. Like other old school stuff. Stands are a bit more gimmicky imo, like other Shonen stuff (like specialized swords in Bleach or specialized wacky Ninja moves in Naruto). Maybe I've just seen too much of it. Besides that, the Jo Jo kid from Stardust was a very unlikable jerk. Worse than a jerk. Like when he calls his mom a "bitch". If that was supposed to be edgy or rebellious, they were way off. It's just lame as hell. His grandpa (the old Jo Jo.. and the last cool one) should kick his ass.
> 
> I think I like powers to be more abstract in general. The greatest Shonen type anime to me is Gurren Laggan. It's kind of like Hamon, where everyone has "spiral power".



Part 1&2 to me was just a inspiration from fist of the north star in my opinion, Jotaro becomes a real bad ass if you watched past first couple episodes, his attitude remains the same but he develops into much better character.
Joseph just becomes more funnier as he age.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 26, 2018)

Actually, I should add that the vagueness of powerups is distinctly and wonderfully more "Japanese" to me. It's akin to the Japanese ideal of "Fighting Spirit" in some martial arts.. or even applied to just how they approach school or worklife (or the battles in WW2). It's even what makes some American adaptions great.. like the Karate Kid, wearing the Toukon bandana.

I feel like these specialized powers are more commercial and have nothing to do with Japan. Like they're selling me something. Like those Pokemon or Yu-Gi-Oh cards.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 26, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Actually, I should add that the vagueness of powerups is distinctly and wonderfully more "Japanese" to me. It's akin to the Japanese ideal of "Fighting Spirit" in some martial arts.. or even applied to just how they approach school or worklife (or the battles in WW2). It's even what makes some American adaptions great.. like the Karate Kid, wearing the Toukon bandana.
> 
> I feel like these specialized powers are more commercial and have nothing to do with Japan. Like they're selling me something. Like those Pokemon or Yu-Gi-Oh cards.


Perhaps, although I find them cool regardless lol I do like shonen stuff.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Seen a couple of random episodes of Overlord from when my older bro was watching it, it was certainly better than SAO in terms of MMO elements and character developments.


well i have the volume 1 and 2 of the Big LN (unfortunately in French   but the art of So-Bin is beyond awesome.), read the manga adaptation and i did watch the whole 2 season of it

aside that ... Maoyuu Maou Yuusha is from the same author as Log Horizon (Mamare Touno), did quite like that one in anime and light novel

iirc season 3 of log horizon has been "put on stall" due to " the author was found guilty of tax evasion a few years back. Even after being sorted out, that kind of thing leaves you with a label saying you have a lack of respect and a bad reputation, and a lot of Japanese companies take both of those very seriously. "

i hate it, when that kind of thing happens ... a bit like finishing a manga last volume on a very tense setup and having to wait for the next volume release ...


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 26, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Perhaps, although I find them cool regardless lol I do like shonen stuff.



I can take it in small doses, I guess.. but the thing with these series is that they're never short! They're capable of dragging on forever really. In that sense, I can see why the author (or Shonen Jump) switched to Stands. It's more longevity for them.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 26, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> So Attack on Titan season 3 has started, I haven't watched the episode yet but what are people general opinion on the first episode?



Good, the plot advances forward.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 27, 2018)

I dug up Overlord because I saw some of you mentioning it. It's actually entertaining so far. Better than Sword Art at least. I wonder what's up with all of the anime based on MMOs...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Good, the plot advances forward.


Guess i'll give it a watch this weekend.
I've been after a Macross Do you remember poster for years now and found one thats laminated, import from Japan...One of my all-time favourite anime movies with the tv series in my top 10.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dragon Ball Series (Original, Z, Super etc..), Bleach, Cowboy Beep Bop, Ghost In the shell, Sword Art Online Series, Tokyo Ghoul, Soul Eater and the list goes on 

Anime become a part of my life when I was a kid and they gave me a place to explorer and escape from the real world and it’s problems


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Dragon Ball Series (Original, Z, Super etc..), Bleach, Cowboy Beep Bop, Ghost In the shell, Sword Art Online Series, Tokyo Ghoul, Soul Eater and the list goes on
> 
> Anime become a part of my life when I was a kid and they gave me a place to explorer and escape from the real world and it’s problems



Welcome to our little corner on tpu...


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 27, 2018)

The more anime I watch, the more I realize just how rare Bebop and GitS really are. There's few that measure up to them... but they were among the first that got hooked on anime too (technically, the Fist of the North Star and Akira features 10 years prior were the first.. but series wise, few measure up to Bebop to this day).

edit: I think many would agree.. and it's the reason for the popularity of stuff like One Punch Man... which kind of takes a giant dump on the face of most anime.

There's another new series I bookmarked that reminds me of a the same trend. About an old guy who becomes a mecha hero. and kids and his family treat him like crap.. and the villain is a teenager.
.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2018)

Anime shows from 60s-early 2000s is the last generation of hand-drawn anime before moving completely near digital, this for me is when anime kind of lost its charm a little and became too mainstream. Hand drawn anime has charms, I have nothing against anime  going mainstream, however the overall quality isn't just there in comparison to the 80s-90s era(which is what I grew up with and not the 2000s as I am only in middle of my 20s and I was only 5 when I watched Tenchi Muyo and Legend of 4 Kings).
Tenchi Muyo is one of my favourite in terms of top quality dub(english dub was done first from what i've heard), dubbed OVAs for few Manga entertainment licenced were one of the best, nothing edited and the script is probably near close to the original source material.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 27, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anime shows from 60s-early 2000s is the last generation of hand-drawn anime before moving completely near digital, this for me is when anime kind of lost its charm a little and became too mainstream. Hand drawn anime has charms, I have nothing against anime  going mainstream, however the overall quality isn't just there in comparison to the 80s-90s era(which is what I grew up with and not the 2000s as I am only in middle of my 20s and I was only 5 when I watched Tenchi Muyo and Legend of 4 Kings).
> Tenchi Muyo is one of my favourite in terms of top quality dub(english dub was done first from what i've heard), dubbed OVAs for few Manga entertainment licenced were one of the best, nothing edited and the script is probably near close to the original source material.



The 90s features has got to be the best look to my eyes. Like the first GitS movie. It's got a grainy, almost film like look. I suppose that's the peak of hand drawn stuff, I guess?


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 27, 2018)

Monster enters on that category.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Monster enters on that category.



Come to think of it, you're right.. although I've only seen a little of it. I don't think I was in the right mood, so I'll try again soon.


----------



## jormungand (Jul 27, 2018)

I dare to add Wolf’s Rain to that list too.


----------



## MetroDetroitGaming (Jul 27, 2018)

Why does everyone hate on Naruto or say people who watch Naruto dont know good anime? I started watching Naruto like 4 years ago and got HOOKED. I mean I have every databook and have watched it multiple times thru (only japanese version, english is cringy). I've tried watching other animes that people like but I just cannot find anything that grabbed my attention like Naruto. I've tried One Punch Man, One Piece, Attack on Titan, Fairy Tale.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 27, 2018)

MetroDetroitGaming said:


> Why does everyone hate on Naruto or say people who watch Naruto dont know good anime? I started watching Naruto like 4 years ago and got HOOKED. I mean I have every databook and have watched it multiple times thru (only japanese version, english is cringy). I've tried watching other animes that people like but I just cannot find anything that grabbed my attention like Naruto. I've tried One Punch Man, One Piece, Attack on Titan, Fairy Tale.



I don't hate it, but as I was saying to another poster, those type of Shonen anime drag on too long for me. The only one I truly like is Gurren Laggan... and probably because it manages to exhaust itself after 20-something episodes. It manages to be more epic than any of them in a shorter amount of time.

Although it isn't length itself I dislike either. I also just finished Legend of the Galactic Heroes.. which is over 100 episodes. It's just that most of it is politics and philosophy. Seems like I can tolerate that more.

I wouldn't compare One Punch Man to Naruto. It's like the anti-Shonen anime, and making fun of all of it.. where the hero is too epic to even enjoy himself.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 27, 2018)

Infinte series are not my cup of tea, I want a proper ending, so that means "never season 2" are also a no go for me.
Only safe pass is Spice & Wolf, because it made me read the books.

One Punch Man is just a bad copy of My Hero Academia, I don't understand how people could like it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Infinte series are not my cup of tea, I want a proper ending, so that means "never season 2" are also a no go for me.
> Only safe pass is Spice & Wolf, because it made me read the books.
> 
> One Punch Man is just a bad copy of My Hero Academia, I don't understand how people could like it.



I heard that was good too.. Hmm

Looks like I'll give it a try.. after Monster and Overlord.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 27, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I heard that was good too.. Hmm
> 
> Looks like I'll give it a try.. after Monster and Overlord.



Spice & Wolf or My Hero Academia?


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Spice & Wolf or My Hero Academia?



I heard My Hero Academia is good. But I haven't rushed to watch yet, since it seems oriented towards younger audiences.

edit:
Haha.. btw.. Overlord is starting to piss me off, and I'm at the end of Season 2. I don't understand the motives of the lead/necromancer dude. He still treats everything as if he's in a game. Season 2 seemed to really amplify this, where he dominated over the Lizard people and almost forced that butler to kill the girl he rescued.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 27, 2018)

The only "trapped in a fantasy world" I can tolerate is Konosuba.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 28, 2018)

Sigh. I can't stick with Monster :\ Gave it 13 episodes, and it's slow as hell. I can't get through all 70+ episodes of this.

Looks good though.

edit: I probably sound picky as hell.. but I'll remind people that I just watched 100 episodes of Galactic Heroes.. that's a "deep" type of anime. But Monster is not deep or philsophical. It's just slow and seemingly going nowhere. It's not even scary or gives any thrills.

Some favorites in no particular order:

1) Bebop
2) GITS
3) Claymore
4) Gurren Laggan
5) NANA
6) Your Lie in April
7) Nodame Cantabile
8) Legend of the Galactic Heroes
9) Great Teacher Onizuka
10) Welcome to the NHK


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 28, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> So Attack on Titan season 3 has started, I haven't watched the episode yet but what are people general opinion on the first episode?


It is very classic AoT. Throughout the episode we learn a minimal amount and only a little bit happens, and then the ending has action and something new for next episode. 
And not specifically related to this episode, but I’m surprised they still have characters to use in the show besides Erin and Mikasa. I rewatched how last season ended and they just keep killing the group off.


GoldenX said:


> One Punch Man is just a bad copy of My Hero Academia, I don't understand how people could like it.


I can see how you’d call it a copy (kind of) but I’d really not say it was a bad one.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 29, 2018)

Watching...

Terror in Resonance

Never knew Watanabe/Kanno did another series together.

edit: Haha.. well that was short lived. Already sick of it halfway through. Not what I thought it was..It got decidedly worse once "5" came. I thought it'd be a show between the cops and the kids. Not even Watanabe is immune to putting kiddy crap in his shows now, I guess.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 29, 2018)

It has a nice ending.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow, Godzilla on Netflix kicks ass. I didn't see that coming. Who would have thought a Godzilla plot would get all Deus Ex-y too?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 30, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Wow, Godzilla on Netflix kicks ass. I didn't see that coming. Who would have thought a Godzilla plot would get all Deus Ex-y too?



Yeah, the Netflix original Anime's have been pretty good. I really enjoyed Godzilla and Castlevania.  

Rock on! @StrayKAT


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 30, 2018)

No one posted about the release date for 3.0 + 1.0? We have a year, 2020.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 30, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah, the Netflix original Anime's have been pretty good. I really enjoyed Godzilla and Castlevania.


The Godzilla Planet or whatever? Funny enough I actually kinda disliked that one. I do like Castlevania a lot, and Knights of Sidonia a little though.


GoldenX said:


> No one posted about the release date for 3.0 + 1.0? We have a year, 2020.


It's actually happening? Holy crap, I might finally be able to watch all of rebuild.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 30, 2018)

MetroDetroitGaming said:


> Why does everyone hate on Naruto or say people who watch Naruto dont know good anime? I started watching Naruto like 4 years ago and got HOOKED. I mean I have every databook and have watched it multiple times thru (only japanese version, english is cringy). I've tried watching other animes that people like but I just cannot find anything that grabbed my attention like Naruto. I've tried One Punch Man, One Piece, Attack on Titan, Fairy Tale.


Like all good shonens they have their good moments but when they start adding on pointless filler episodes is when it gets tiresome to watch, you can probably chop about half of the number of episodes and you won't miss a thing. It's the same with Dragonball Z which had at least two seasons dedicated to fillers and they chopped them out with Dragonball kai.
Naruto, Sword Art online,One punch man and all the mid 2000s era is what kicked off the anime trend it is on, but good chunk of us who started watching from 90s(which again I shouldn't have as I was way too young for the 90s show) much prefer the straight to point fun episodes that has purpose.

Edit:
I saw the news for Rebuild 3.0+1.0, been 8 years wait or so since 3.0 was released in Japan lol.
I quite enjoyed the first Godzilla movie, still need find the time to watch 2nd movie.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 30, 2018)

Just finished the second episode of AoT s3. Better than episode 1, and I'm actually starting to feel bad for some characters again. The major issue though is that 30 minutes is just way too short for a series like this, especially with this season going on for a whole 24 episodes. Every single episode ending on a major plot point without much resolution really wears on you after a while.

If there's anyone out there thinking of jumping on the AoT train (and hasn't in these past 5 years for some reason) don't start until s3 is over, and then binge them.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 30, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Just finished the second episode of AoT s3. Better than episode 1, and I'm actually starting to feel bad for some characters again. The major issue though is that 30 minutes is just way too short for a series like this, especially with this season going on for a whole 24 episodes. Every single episode ending on a major plot point without much resolution really wears on you after a while.
> 
> If there's anyone out there thinking of jumping on the AoT train (and hasn't in these past 5 years for some reason) don't start until s3 is over, and then binge them.


I'll be watching 2nd episode after work.


Spoiler



Does Levi Die?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 30, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'll be watching 2nd episode after work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler: s3e2



No, and his escape is the high point of the episode. It's pretty great honestly


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 30, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Like all good shonens they have their good moments but when they start adding on pointless filler episodes is when it gets tiresome to watch, you can probably chop about half of the number of episodes and you won't miss a thing. It's the same with Dragonball Z which had at least two seasons dedicated to fillers and they chopped them out with Dragonball kai.
> Naruto, Sword Art online,One punch man and all the mid 2000s era is what kicked off the anime trend it is on, but good chunk of us who started watching from 90s(which again I shouldn't have as I was way too young for the 90s show) much prefer the straight to point fun episodes that has purpose.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



The 2nd is even better.



bubbleawsome said:


> The Godzilla Planet or whatever? Funny enough I actually kinda disliked that one. I do like Castlevania a lot, and Knights of Sidonia a little though.
> 
> It's actually happening? Holy crap, I might finally be able to watch all of rebuild.



If I'm not mistaken, the same guy who did Knights of Sidonia did the Godzilla stuff (it's a trilogy btw.. 1 and 2 are only out now).

Contrary to your advice, I actually did just start wartching Titan now.. although it's possible Season 3 will be complete by the time I get to it. So far it seems cool, and not like some of the other Shounen stuff I've been griping about. I guess there's that other category.. like where Gurren Laggan falls in.. where it's like "Shounen transitioning to Seinen" or something. If that makes sense?


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 30, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Spoiler: s3e2
> 
> 
> 
> No, and his escape is the high point of the episode. It's pretty great honestly



Muehehehehe. I can tell you how many fall in season 4 and 5.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 30, 2018)

Ahhh... the one thing that also gets my goat about Shounen (and why they're so damn long, besides the filler material) is those "setback" scenes, created just for drama's sake. Like when the hero hits an obstacle and all seems lost... and you get them contemplating their way out of it for an episode or 2... or 3. Ugh.

It's reared it's head a few times in Titan now, but I'm still kind of liking it. I guess Godzilla made me want to watch more giant Monster stuff.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 30, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Muehehehehe. I can tell you how many fall in season 4 and 5.


Well obviously I don’t want it spoiled for me, but that is something I mentioned earlier in the thread. 



Spoiler: Because StrayKAT is catching up



So much of the cast from s1 and s2 are dead, how many more can they lose? I can only think of about 18 named characters right now, not all of them are even on the protagonist side. If too many more die I’m not sure how the story will go on without feeling like a revolving door of characters that you’re introduced to, and then die without much consequence





StrayKAT said:


> Ahhh... the one thing that also gets my goat about Shounen (and why they're so damn long, besides the filler material) is those "setback" scenes, created just for drama's sake. Like when the hero hits an obstacle and all seems lost... and you get them contemplating their way out of it for an episode or 2... or 3. Ugh.
> 
> It's reared it's head a few times in Titan now, but I'm still kind of liking it. I guess Godzilla made me want to watch more giant Monster stuff.


I know what you’re saying. While I think the episode structure is a weakness of the show, it’s also a blessing in situations like that. It’ll never focus on a setback more than an episode really, and they solve their setbacks in great action sequences most of the time.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 30, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Well obviously I don’t want it spoiled for me, but that is something I mentioned earlier in the thread.



How many important and critical characters end up dead.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 30, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> How many important and critical characters end up dead.





Spoiler



I'm not saying they're all important, but even your background characters need to be consistent or they feel even less important. In just the scout regiment alone it is 23 dead vs 13 alive.


Also the trailer is out for Castlevania s2


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 30, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.. I liked that one too. Although it's kind of hard to say if it's anime or not. Japanese property, but written by Warren Ellis (of American comics fame). While it's animated here in Texas of all places!

edit: Well, I finished AoT season 1. I think I need to take a break. Not sure if/when I'll revist. The action and animation is great.. reminds me of Spider-Man a bit. Loved the premise. But the pacing is driving me nuts, as I already said. And now I have little sympathy for the civilization. I like the kids, but I don't care about their society being killed off. Big no, no.. when I'm supposed to be hating the Titans instead. This is the apocalypse and these peope sit around sipping tea. And what doesn't make sense is that they're actually NOT all that comfortable and lose their shit at the slightest trouble... becoming foils to Eren. And then foils to the Scouts as a whole towards the end.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Nice.. I liked that one too. Although it's kind of hard to say if it's anime or not. Japanese property, but written by Warren Ellis (of American comics fame). While it's animated here in Texas of all places!
> 
> edit: Well, I finished AoT season 1. I think I need to take a break. Not sure if/when I'll revist. The action and animation is great.. reminds me of Spider-Man a bit. Loved the premise. But the pacing is driving me nuts, as I already said. And now I have little sympathy for the civilization. I like the kids, but I don't care about their society being killed off. Big no, no.. when I'm supposed to be hating the Titans instead. This is the apocalypse and these peope sit around sipping tea. And what doesn't make sense is that they're actually NOT all that comfortable and lose their shit at the slightest trouble... becoming foils to Eren. And then foils to the Scouts as a whole towards the end.



you're meant to feel that way, keep watching and you learn more


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah, I'd agree with Mussels on this one. You're not really meant to like other people it seems, and s3 is shaping up to move in that direction in a good way.

I still _hate_ the pacing though


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 31, 2018)

steins;gate 0 has a worse pacing. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh yeah, I need to start on Steinsgate for that depression


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2018)

Well I've just finished episode 2 last night of aot s3. Definitely getting interesting now


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 31, 2018)

Mussels said:


> you're meant to feel that way, keep watching and you learn more



I get that. But it's a big reason why I hate Shounen.. the myriad setbacks and problems.. I was only in it to hate Titans. Suddenly I realize I'll have to be to watching longer than I care to.

And yes, I can already tell Annie isn't the only Titan in disguise. This also blew it to me. And they couldn't even have the courtesy of giving a hint of her motivations at the end of Season 1. That's no way to do a cliffhanger.

Then again, maybe it's because I watched Galactic Heroes. According to this vid, I apparently ruined my liking for most anime. lol. I hope that's not true.










^ Number 13 at the 4 minute mark. Pretty funny vid in total btw..

I forgot to mention I watched Steins Gate after LoGH. That must've deceived me that there are a lot of great new anime. lol. It was like squeezing the last bit of droplets from a sponge.

Where do I even go from here?


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah, Gigguk is great, I love his Evabridged series.
Annie's motivations are going to be known much later, with all of that faction's justifications.
If you want new good series to look for, change genre.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 31, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Yeah, Gigguk is great, I love his Evabridged series.
> Annie's motivations are going to be known much later, with all of that faction's justifications.
> If you want new good series to look for, change genre.



Well, I figured I'd go back to LoGH's author.. and saw he had another novel series adapted. Heroic Legend of Arsland. So I'll give that a shot soon.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 31, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> The only "trapped in a fantasy world" I can tolerate is Konosuba.


I enjoyed the first SAO


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 31, 2018)

When I was going over anime to find, I was amazed just how many "transported to a fantasy world" anime there are. Wtf? I thought it was already a lot, with the few MMO anime I heard of. But it's so much more than that.

edit: Damnit, I'll just finish up Titan season 2. Heh. Seems to be shorter anyway.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 31, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I enjoyed the first SAO


That new GGO is pretty good, thanks to not having OPrito. Well, It's more of a normal action drama than an isekai.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I get that. But it's a big reason why I hate Shounen.. the myriad setbacks and problems.. I was only in it to hate Titans. Suddenly I realize I'll have to be to watching longer than I care to.
> 
> And yes, I can already tell Annie isn't the only Titan in disguise. This also blew it to me. And they couldn't even have the courtesy of giving a hint of her motivations at the end of Season 1. That's no way to do a cliffhanger.
> 
> ...


His video pretty much summed me up quite nicely on my view of Anime lol


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 1, 2018)

Relistened to some AoT soundtrack today, and I'm pretty sure it's got influences from Godzilla in there. The older songs also had some really tearing bass riffs going too, hope they keep that around.

Now I just wait for the s3 opening song to be released in full, I'm a huge fan of it.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 1, 2018)

I like the ending song, feels a lot like the first one.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 1, 2018)

AoT soundtrack is pretty catchy, I admit.. although I don't know what you mean by Godzilla. It just reminded me of Symphonic Metal.

I probably should have walked away instead of watched season 2. Now I'm in it for the long haul. Damnit. It's gotten too complicated to simply walk away from. I have to know who the hell the monkey man dude is now.. or why the Colossus and Armored Titan kids were part of some separate faction of Titans.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 1, 2018)

Muehehehehe, I can spoil it for you with a single PM.

No one started a classic Best Girl War?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> AoT soundtrack is pretty catchy, I admit.. although I don't know what you mean by Godzilla. It just reminded me of Symphonic Metal.
> 
> I probably should have walked away instead of watched season 2. Now I'm in it for the long haul. Damnit. It's gotten too complicated to simply walk away from. I have to know who the hell the monkey man dude is now.. or why the Colossus and Armored Titan kids were part of some separate faction of Titans.


I guess I mean a modern interpretation of it. The new Shin Godzilla sounds similar, and is super obviously based on OG Godzilla. And I know what you mean, that's the main reason I'm sticking around too, a giant talking monkey titan is really something else. I'm also honestly a little miffed they haven't made it back to the basement yet but whatever, that's anime pacing for ya.


GoldenX said:


> No one started a classic Best Girl War?


Asuka obviously.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 2, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Muehehehehe, I can spoil it for you with a single PM.
> 
> No one started a classic Best Girl War?



Heh no thanks. I suppose Season 3 will be over in no time, and then I'll just marathon it.

Best Girl War? I couldn't decide. I learn towards the badass older women types. Revy from Black Lagoon maybe?


----------



## jormungand (Aug 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I heard My Hero Academia is good. But I haven't rushed to watch yet, since it seems oriented towards younger audiences.
> 
> edit:
> Haha.. btw.. Overlord is starting to piss me off, and I'm at the end of Season 2. I don't understand the motives of the lead/necromancer dude. He still treats everything as if he's in a game. Season 2 seemed to really amplify this, where he dominated over the Lizard people and almost forced that butler to kill the girl he rescued.


watch My hero Academia, the way is narrated is amazing ,not one episode got me bored. Its true that is oriented to younger audiences like you said but its really interesting as a shounen.
I would like to see more interesting seinen shows but not all are that great neither the shounen from nowadays (imo)
i was a kid when i watched Akira ( my first anime film) but always returned to watch Voltes V everytime i could. Then Dragon ball Z came to my life ........enough said.....  35 years and counting lol i still watching dragon ball super like a kid along with my 6 years old son.



GoldenX said:


> Muehehehehe, I can spoil it for you with a single PM.
> 
> No one started a classic Best Girl War?


gonna join ...Chiquita from Jormungand , is like a mixture from Revy and Roberta


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 2, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Asuka obviously.



Heh. You know, that war inside NERV has been going non-stop for over 20 years.

Mine is Akane Tsunemori from Psycho Pass.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 2, 2018)

Cool. I found that they had made a "sequel" of sorts to LoGH.. Legend of the Galactic Heroes Gaiden, made later in the 90s. It's a bunch of short stories, most prequel. Runs about 50 episodes, so I'll be entertained.

Anyone else use HIDIVE? I only signed up to watch this. Not as big a selection as Crunchy Roll it seems.

One other great thing about the series is the heavy use of old classical music. That'll always win me over. That's partly why Carl Sagan's old Cosmos series will never be topped.. despite being scientifically outdated. And I don't think you could get all of the rights to music they did back then.

edit: Damn, it's just as good as the first one. Must be from the same novelist..

I'm used to density in novels, but it's so rare to see it in anime or shows. It's a real treat.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 3, 2018)

New two seasons Ghost in the Shell anime for 2019, from the same people that did Stand Alone Complex.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 3, 2018)

Cool. Is it old Makoto or based off of Arise (I don't mind that either)?

I saw that you were watching Steins Gate 0. Is that good? The whole premise didn't exactly interest me.. I loved the Mad Scientist persona.. didn't want to see him change.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 3, 2018)

It has worse pacing than the original, but a lot of potential. I heard from a friend that finished the visual novel, that they choose a weird way to adapt it, but it's finally on its way. He said the ending is great.

GinS seems be something new, not Arise nor SAC.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 3, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> It has worse pacing than the original, but a lot of potential. I heard from a friend that finished the visual novel, that they choose a weird way to adapt it, but it's finally on its way. He said the ending is great.
> 
> GinS seems be something new, not Arise nor SAC.



Cool, I won't miss it. I even sat through Innocence, which is probably the worst of the bunch (imho)… but even that didn't disappoint me exactly.

Confession: I actually watched the Steins Gate dub... and it was great!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2018)

Downloaded Sword Gai on a whim, so far its entertaining, if not that original


----------



## jormungand (Aug 3, 2018)

I loved Gits SaC... cant wait for a new one


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 6, 2018)

Watched episode 3 of AoT s3, and we’re back to the format we know and love. Lots of explaination of stuff that’s already happened, then some buildup to the next episode, then it ends on a ‘cliffhanger’. Still a good episode though, doesn’t fall into the weird filler category some of s1 did.

I’m a really impatient person, I don’t know why I didn’t wait and just binge this season once it was over


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Watched episode 3 of AoT s3, and we’re back to the format we know and love. Lots of explaination of stuff that’s already happened, then some buildup to the next episode, then it ends on a ‘cliffhanger’. Still a good episode though, doesn’t fall into the weird filler category some of s1 did.
> 
> I’m a really impatient person, I don’t know why I didn’t wait and just binge this season once it was over



I might just jump in early myself once I get finished with LotGH Gaiden.. almost done with it. AoT turned out pretty entertaining, despite my gripes with pacing.

edit: Well, LotGH took a strange turn. Almost became a comedy (but quite good, in a subtle, "misunderstanding" sort of plot).. as well as veered towards Hentai.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2018)

moved house, setting up my network again is a PITA due to technical limits (bridging wifi, etc) so my transmission torrent isnt working 

ME WANT ANIMEEEE


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 7, 2018)

I will say there’s a non torrent site that has all the anime I watch up and available within 2 hours of it airing. You do have to sign up for the forums to get the user uploaded stuff, but massively popular series and most series that have concluded are on the main site. To find it all you have to do is be like Thanos and snahp.it


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2018)

formatting the NAS and moving to linux mint, sick of freenas and its odd limitations (change one setting and half the OS breaks)


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 7, 2018)

I just find places that stream episodes. Screw downloading them.

The funny thing is that bad streams actually still look good. I was surprised when I caught a really good stream of Attack on Titan. The artwork looked like shit! The sense of depth looked cheap, like some flash based cartoon. I was much better off with the crappy stream that blurred things a bit.. it resembled my favorite film-like anime from the 90s


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 7, 2018)

"So bad yet so good". That's enough for me.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 7, 2018)

Maybe it’s just a stylistic thing but I’d say try to get ep2 of season 3 in full quality and then compare that to the streams. There’s no way that action sequence holds up with a low bitrate.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 7, 2018)

The action is good no matter what. It's just the scenery and dimensions/depth at times. It's just.. I don't know.. the digital creation process that puts me off? Not sure.


----------



## morpha (Aug 8, 2018)

My picks for this season (Which looked very thin prior to starting) is:

Banana Fish: An america gangsta style story of drugs and slums stuff.
Grand Blue: 90's style gag anime about people getting drunk at university.. Trust me.. Its amazing. You will laugh so hard you will poop a little.
Harukana Receive: this seasons softcore hentai title. Better than that one about knocking people off platforms with your butt though.

ongoing:
Steins; Gate 0: slow as hell pacing but finaly possibly going somewhere.
Boku no hero Academia: Shounen Jump anime are you bread and butter of the industry. At least its better than Fairy Tail.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 8, 2018)

s;g0 should explode by now, with the mad scientist returning in 3 episodes or so.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm almost tempted to watch the original, but subbed. The dub actor was actually great, but I have a feeling his "pomposity" was given unique,  archaic English phrasing. I'd like to hear the Japanese equivalent. It doesn't seem like it was an exact translation.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 8, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> The action is good no matter what. It's just the scenery and dimensions/depth at times. It's just.. I don't know.. the digital creation process that puts me off? Not sure.


I get that. I feel that way, too. My big pet peeve is CG. I don't care what people say about how much better its gotten. It's still just an inferior method to me. It never looks as good. And sometimes it gets used where it shouldn't. To me it's nothing but a cheap way to do things. Like, I swear to god if I see another stationary vehicle inexplicably rendered in 3D, with 2D surrounding it... ...or another goddamned 3D crowd shot...

But I don't think it's entirely because its digital. Digital production arguably doesn't have a specific look. It's just a different means of accomplishing things. Really it's just a better way to do things that have been done before. I think the charm of oldschool animation is a myth. It has more to do with the people creating it and their reasons than the tools used at the time. And honestly, modern production tools are so far beyond what anime producers of yesteryear had that its kind of insane. Many things that we appreciated from pre-digital took A LOT more time and effort to pull off with the techniques of the time, whereas they are now much more feasible with digital tools. I mean, it really took a lot of time and manpower in order to do things that now are very simple to do and do well. People making stuff back then would have KILLED to have the tools people have now. The things they did back then would only have been that much better.

The problem is that it allows people to take shortcuts that just completely wouldn't have worked back then... ...like there are certain corners that can't be cut with hand-drawn, painted and cel-shaded stuff and that necessitated studios going further in on certain things than they have to now. They had to be careful with their budgets and teams. They had to really make it count on the execution or the whole thing would look like total dogshit. Now they can more than halve the budget and still get something halfway decent. They don't even have to pay the best artists to get something they can actually sell. It's just a shame that the power of modern tools and techniques rarely gets utilized to go further than ever before, like it very well could be.

Digital lets them get away with less and studios love saving money. But at the end of the day it still empowers studios to do more. Whether they actually choose that is another issue. In a perfect world, anime only gets better because of digital production techniques. It's just that in this world, it gets abused instead. They use it to pump out volume instead of better quality.

My big thing with modern Japanese animation has to do with the whole mindset and approach of the industry. Even the biggest studios have budget problems, and it hurts their best shows. There's this completely illogical push to put up as much content as possible, if only to sort of float on to the next season and sort of stay "relevant" without taking too many chances. So instead of maybe having one big project that maybe grosses a whole lot, and maybe 2-3 smaller ones to sort of keep things moving and groom fresh team members, they cut staff and time constraints as short as possible, crank out 10 shitty, completely passionless LN adaptations that have no real reason to exist, and then scramble with whatever they have left to make their anime of the season. The shitty shows then proceed to not sell and get buried under the rest of the pile by next year, and their one main entry for the year takes a huge hit because the studio is stretched too thin to do things right. And then when it fails to impress people they do it all over again. It's all just a waste of energy at the end of the year. They run themselves ragged and broke until they push themselves into this corner where it's really all they can muster.

You can tell the people working on a lot of this stuff don't really love what they do... ...even with the better stuff. And why would they? It's gotta be an insane grind. You can really see that in all of the corners cut. Everything in anime is rushed to an absurd degree. So it winds up just being a job to them. There's no point in caring when you know what you're working on is gonna come out half-baked and look like shit anyway. Might as well be a bureaucrat instead and make better money. Same stress and red tape. Anime is just a god-awful place to be an artist right now because of the leadership and their idea of what works and what makes money. They take the guaranteed quick cash every time. Animation-wise I do not feel the love there. The people on top aim to produce a product. It's a completely soulless endeavor. Max returns for minimum losses. Taking risks in the medium is just not their MO. Nobody creates their own trends anymore. They just coast on existing ones until they run them into the ground. And then its onto the next thing. Because of this, they can technically flop regularly and still stay in business, because some people will always watch, even if it's not actually that good or well put-together.

It's like... ...as an artist, if you have an idea you love that you're really confident and secure in, that conviction will show in how you manifest it. Every time I see another show that's the same as what everyone else is doing... ...or maybe it really had something that could've made it stand out, if it hadn't ultimately fallen back on pandering to the status quo, that says to me that the creators weren't confident that their idea was good enough to stand on its own. And that's sad. If you feel like you have to try to add "extra" appeal to get people to want to watch your stuff... no less at the expense of putting in a full and focused effort, that's probably a sign that you should come up with something else. Your ideas probably suck and there's no avoiding that. Nobody makes it to the top by settling for the middle ground. All that really does is put a hard limit on the total number people who will watch, let alone remember.

Everybody in the industry just seems content with mediocrity. They seem to think its better to shoot low and pass bog-standard than shoot high and risk losing big. Even the best of the best are guilty of this right now. Being safe and staying niche keeps things moving. And from an artistic quality standpoint, all anime suffers greatly for this. And it's most obvious in the animation department. It doesn't have to be more universally high quality if it appeals to enough specific subgroups who will watch anything with "that thing" in it. It's sad man. If all of these big names stopped scrambling to produce as many mediocre shows as possible and focused all of their talent and energies into stuff they were passionate about, anime might reach a whole new level of appeal and probably bring in a fuckton more newcomers and with them a fuckton more money which could be used to make a fuckton of better shows that actually advance the medium.

Okay so I went off there, but its all related...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah, I imagine it really could be a grind. Aren't there anime about that.. or is some series about the grind of the Manga industry?

On another note: I tried giving LotGH: Die Neue These (the newest series) a try.

Not sure why this even had to be made. Kids should know what's good for them and watch the original. It almost seems to follow the original plot scene by scene, but I just can't get into it so far. I especially dislike the character art. They all have duck lips or something. No way would anyone go gay for Reinhard with this version.  And it lacks the epic classical music. It's got cooler/modern looking ships and space scenes, but that's about it so far.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 8, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Yeah, I imagine it really could be a grind. Aren't there anime about that.. or is some series about the grind of the Manga industry?


Agh... took two sentences and churned out 100 again. I need help... I dunno if I'm passionate or jaded as hell.



Spoiler



Oh no doubt. And I'm sure most of the time they're not landing the projects they want to be working on. There's no way anybody who considers themselves an artist enjoys doing the same boring things over and over again without ever being challenged outside of I guess, like how much pressure you can still perform under. I mean, sure some probably just love to draw and don't care what... ...same as how people in cover bands just wanna play for an audience. But just looking at these shows and knowing what I do about how they're made... ...I know that it would kill the artist in me. Very few creative people actually operate at their best under heavily constraining, high-pressure, high-accountability situations. Especially when all that's at stake is a paycheck. The ones who can are the exception. Good art necessitates a little freedom and encouragement to explore, not hard-line, strictly A-to-B thinking. 

I know it's a production but some studios take it to the extreme... ...they treat their releases like nothing more than a product to be marketed and sold, while the artists working under them are nothing more than workers. They move anime like Wal-Mart sells Pepsi and Lays potato chips. To them, it's like it never needs to be more than that. And somehow trying to make something more than that is wasteful.

But that's often how it goes in any medium that lasts for long enough to be recognized as a pivotal thing. As a long time musician myself I swear I can sense the soul-trapping drudgery of the people on the other side and it hurts me. I'm probably exaggerating but its legitimately upsetting to me.  It's really awful to think that the next Satoshi Kon may be out there somewhere, drawing crappy ecchi shows for c-list studios. I don't think talent rises to the top quite like it used to. Very few people get real opportunities to shine. Even the best efforts aren't as strong as they once were. I really don't think the industry is even trying to encourage that anymore. They don't want people who want to do something different. And the people working for them who do want something new aren't going to pour their hearts and souls into uninteresting regurgitations of the norm. They're gonna do the bear minimum, hoping to eventually land on something they can really run with.

I'm biased. Pretty much all of my favorite anime are older. And I think that's because at one point the state of the industry had left a *little* room for people who wanted to do stuff that was really out there. I mean it's always kind of been this towering, sinister hype machine, just churning out derivative stuff in a completely inhuman fashion, but there used to at least be some heart... ...some real, totally unrestrained and often controversial passion projects that would actually make it out there and be remembered. That's how we got stuff that redefined not just anime, but other mediums, and ushered in generations of fans. Stuff that changed the conversation... ...changed how we watched stuff. You don't see stuff like that anymore. There's plenty that's really good, but how many shows have there been recently that people will truly remember as being as revolutionary as so many things in the past were. When's the last time we saw something as completely weird and unlike anything else as Angel's Egg? Weird example, but you know what I mean?  There's no way a movie like that would ever be made now,

There are still shows that focus on solid animation and trying to really stand out. And it looks fuckin amazing... and it's super engaging, but it just... ...it doesn't have the same pull. It still feels a little disingenuous. Like a compromise.

I always wind up thinking "This is REALLY good, but does it need to exist? Is anime different because of this?" Can't tell you how many awesome modern things I've seen that I can't remember after only a few years. It's like, there's stuff that's technically on par with the classics, but the difference is that the classics didn't suffer from most of the flaws that other shows at the time did... ...and they completely subverted whatever was normal. They stood out as their own distinct thing and there really was nothing like them. They're more than just "the best mecha" or the "the best sci-fi" or whatever. All of the true classics are wayy different from each other, too! Seems like the modern classics are just the best versions of what everyone is doing, save for a handful. And most of them still feel like they're not as good as they could've been... ...like they rest more on their hype and potential more than the admittedly highly polished finished product. It's merely "really good for what it is." Meaning, people still have to be sold on what it is to realize that it's actually good.

And that polish, I think a lot of people look at and assume they don't like. But I think it's actually the current trend in imagery and the ideas behind it they don't like. It's not the look of digital, it's the homogenized execution. The fact that its done digitally is not what makes it bland and unoriginal. The artwork itself simply lacks character. Most teams now just seem not to go as far to create a distinct look and feel anymore. Instead the seek to remove it. A few still carry the torch, but not many and not often enough. 

Just think, if old classics came out today, would they suffer from digi-itis? Personally I don't think so, because those shows oozed character, style, and creativity in their aestetic that other shows didn't have. The old ways of animating didn't actually look better - they were clunky, and harder to make work, but that old stuff still looks better than stuff today! In spite of being old, not because. The rest of the stuff back then looked god awful!

Like, how is it that animation gets easier to do, but generally isn't as well-done? There's gotta be a reason we don't get stuff like that anymore. Anime has always had major problems with time, money, and creative license, but I think the problem's approaching a record high now. Anime was better when nobody thought there was any money in it. You would get into it knowing that your success would be limited, making you free to pursue what you wanted, since you might as well at least be known if you're not gonna make big money. Now that it's been legitimized as an industry, people take that side of it too seriously to fully veer and barrel into greatness. They just graze it. Don't wanna put up enough bread to get the animation up to snuff, even on stuff that would have been truly great, if only somebody had the perceptiveness or ambition to put their money where their mouth was - if only they recognized what they had and cared about that. It's not about making stuff or being known. Just being bought. They all sold ouut mannnn! 

That's my take on why anime tends to look kind of bad these days, even though we all know it could be better. All I can say about it.


I can remember there being at least two anime within an anime in the past few years. Manga within manga are old news, and there have even been multi-cour anime adaptations... ...anime based on a manga about a manga. Not sure if there have been any manga adaptations of anime about manga, though... ...or anime adaptatios of manga about anime  

Probably many more than most realize of those out there... ...practically enough to qualify as its own subgenre at this point. I struggle to remember any of them, but I remember them being a thing going wayyy back. At least the early oughts, probably more buried in the 90's too. Ironically they all seem to suffer from the very problems they depict. I don't trust the SoL genre. I just think to myself that maybe the subject itself is interesting and I'll watch for that, but then I remember that most SoL shows aren't really about what they say they're about. The core theme/subject is more like a light seasoning. 

Usually they're just your typical SoL dramas with a different label tacked on, only not even as good as the ones that don't pretend to be about anything. I vaguely remember an anime about a manga that I wanted to watch a few years back, but I dropped it for that very reason. Just kinda shrugged and said "...yep. I'm bored."

I will say I'd love a nitty gritty educational anime about making anime. Something like Moyashimon, but with anime instead of microbes. That one was still a slice of life, but kind of meta in that it actually goes in almost too hard on the actual subject, with the SoL stuff only played for a little relief - to the point of being dryly informative a lot of the time. I think a lot of people actually hated it for completely sidestepping the SoL to go on about microbes for at least 2/3 of each episode... as opposed to something like K-ON, where most of the time you forget that it's not just supposed to be a show about girls eating sweets, going through high school, generally being girls, and doing nothing  

Rather see one like some sort of SoL documentary or something. If anybody knows one like that I'll watch it for sure. I'm sure it exists somewhere. There was one just a couple of years ago that seemed to go over well, though what little I saw of it didn't inspire confidence that I was gonna learn much of anything :/

And you know? ...now that I think about it, one of my favorite shows ever is actually sort of about an anime. Paranoia Agent! Heh.


----------



## c12038 (Aug 8, 2018)

First ever Anime was Legend of the overfiend then watched Akira shortly after that now own the complete set of Overfiend and Akira on BR special edition now fully immersed in to the Japanese manga anime world and moved on to Marvel and DC anime.

Massive fan of Ghost in the shell, Tokyo Ghoul series.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 8, 2018)

StrayKAT I do get what you’re saying about some of the 3D stuff. I don’t like it too much either, but IMO it actually does give a better idea of scale than some similar hand drawn scenes do.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 8, 2018)

c12038 said:


> First ever Anime was Legend of the overfiend then watched Akira shortly after that now own the complete set of Overfiend and Akira on BR special edition now fully immersed in to the Japanese manga anime world and moved on to Marvel and DC anime.
> 
> Massive fan of Ghost in the shell, Tokyo Ghoul series.



Marvel/DC are very hit and miss with me too.

I'll say for sure though that the Dark Knight Returns adaptation is awesome. That's the best American cartoon I've seen in awhile.

edit: If anime is commited to 3D, I don't mind.. like the Godzilla stuff.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2018)

c12038 said:


> First ever Anime was Legend of the overfiend then watched Akira shortly after that now own the complete set of Overfiend and Akira on BR special edition now fully immersed in to the Japanese manga anime world and moved on to Marvel and DC anime.
> 
> Massive fan of Ghost in the shell, Tokyo Ghoul series.


Enjoy the cheeky nudes in Legend of the overfiend?? I accidentally got exposed to this monstrosity at age of 14 lol. 
I quite enjoy the DC animated movies..So far the ones i've seen are:
Batman : Under the redhood
Son of Batman
Batman vs Robin
Batman Bad Blood
Justice League Vs Teen Titans
Teen Titans Judas Contract

Watched 3rd episode of AOT and need more...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 8, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Enjoy the cheeky nudes in Legend of the overfiend?? I accidentally got exposed to this monstrosity at age of 14 lol.
> I quite enjoy the DC animated movies..So far the ones i've seen are:
> Batman : Under the redhood
> Son of Batman
> ...



So you didn't like DKR? Or have you not seen it? It's uncanny how much it resembles the graphic novel, page for page.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> So you didn't like DKR? Or have you not seen it? It's uncanny how much it resembles the graphic novel, page for page.


Can't remember if I have seen it or not, but if its the one where the animation changes in 2 different parts then yeah I have seen it, I got bit bored by the pacing and wasn't that into it sadly Or I may have been sleepy when I watched it..I'll give it another go when I feel I want dive into something deep.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 8, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Can't remember if I have seen it or not, but if its the one where the animation changes in 2 different parts then yeah I have seen it, I got bit bored by the pacing and wasn't that into it sadly Or I may have been sleepy when I watched it..I'll give it another go when I feel I want dive into something deep.



Not sure what you mean by animation changing? I don't remember anything like that.

It's the story that put Frank Miller on the map... and imitated the world over, as far as Batman stories go. Batman was never the same after that comic. Hard to imagine you got bored 

It's not too deep. It's just great action.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 8, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Not sure what you mean by animation changing? I don't remember anything like that.
> 
> It's the story that put Frank Miller on the map... and imitated the world over, as far as Batman stories go. Batman was never the same after that comic. Hard to imagine you got bored
> 
> It's not too deep. It's just great action.


It was Batman:Gotham Knight I believe was the one I watched that had change of animation. My bad,in that case I have not watched it yet.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 8, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> It was Batman:Gotham Knight I believe was the one I watched that had change of animation. My bad,in that case I have not watched it yet.



Ah.. not sure I've seen that.

I'm not even the biggest Batman fan, but this is definitely a must see. Best Batman, period.. live action or animation. imho, of course


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 9, 2018)

Ok next up on my watch eventually list are Steins Gate, Code Geass, and MHA. I'm leaning towards MHA first because it's lighter than AoT and already has a ton of episodes to back it up. Thoughts?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyone should be fine, I'm not a fan of Code Geass, but it is good.
Last s;g0 is a huge gut punch.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 9, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Ok next up on my watch eventually list are Steins Gate, Code Geass, and MHA. I'm leaning towards MHA first because it's lighter than AoT and already has a ton of episodes to back it up. Thoughts?


Can't speak for MHA - haven't seen it, but the other two really come down to what you're up for. They can be a bit "difficult" to watch. They're both really good. Code Geass is one of my favorites. But I don't know if I'd recommend to just go and watch it whenever. It's more for when you're really up for an "experience." You know? Try to watch it too passively and you'll get bored/lost. And honing in on it can be exhausting at times. You kinda gotta go all in. That's just the nature of the pacing and the storytelling. It's all very grand and full of subtleties, with a lot of different sub-plots tied together elaborately. The plot generally isn't hard to follow, but the impact isn't what I'd call straightforward, if that makes any sense at all. Steins;Gate is a little less so, but still in that same category. They're heavy... ...or maybe "dense" is a better word.

I think anybody who likes anime should watch them. It's a hell of a ride. But that's the thing. They're both kind of a journey that you kinda gotta be in the mood to go on to get the full enjoyment out of. Differen't flavors... S;G is this kind of this subtle, homey, brooding thing that you kind of settle into as it gets you thinking. A lot going on, but you don't feel that way until it gets along - billowing I guess is a word. Geass is more of an all-out, over-the-top drama type of deal, where you know big stuff is going down pretty much all of the time.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 9, 2018)

I never liked Code Geass art style.. but the story is decent. But now I know what it partly stole from: LoGH. With a side of cringy evil mastermind from Death Note to boot.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 9, 2018)

I've never cared too much for CLAMP's general style. The weird elongated proportions don't do it for me. Actually really turned me off of Geass the first time around. Glad I stuck it out but it still gets to me. It's not overtly bad, but it's overdone and I feel like some of the animators really struggled to replicate it properly. Like, when things are off with those proportions, they're _really_ off. It's not like other shows where you just happen to catch on to those faces in that one scene looking weird. It just looks like, in your face wrong in this really stark and uncanny way. You say to yourself "...maybe they're _supposed_ to look like that? "

Bringing LoGH into this isn't fair. That's like, THE absolute most legendary anime. The most dense thing ever to exist in the medium. It has pretty much everything. All other things borrow from it, simply by existing. Almost no point to watching anything else ever again, really. By the time you actually finish it you've hit max level. That's it. It's over. You're done


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 9, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> I've never cared too much for CLAMP's general style. The weird elongated proportions don't do it for me. Actually really turned me off of Geass the first time around. Glad I stuck it out but it still gets to me. It's not overtly bad, but it's overdone and I feel like some of the animators really struggled to replicate it properly. Like, when things are off with those proportions, they're _really_ off. It's not like other shows where you just happen to catch on to those faces in that one scene looking weird. It just looks like, in your face wrong in this really stark and uncanny way.
> 
> Bringing LoGH into this isn't fair. That's like, THE absolute most legendary anime. The most dense thing ever to exist in the medium. It has pretty much everything. All other things borrow from it, simply by existing. Almost no point to watching anything else ever again, really. By the time you actually finish it you've hit max level. That's it. It's over. You're done



Well, I'm still on a high from it.. because I only stumbled on it recently. I feel ashamed for not knowing about it before (I'm 41.. been watching anime awhile).

But now that I do know it, I can't help but comparing it. And yeah, it's hard to see any anime being better now. 

edit: Well, this along with GitS for film.. and Bebop for episodic series.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, I'm still on a high from it.. because I only stumbled on it recently. I feel ashamed for not knowing about it before (I'm 41.. been watching anime awhile).
> 
> But now that I do know it, I can't help but comparing it. And yeah, it's hard to see any anime being better now.
> 
> edit: Well, this along with GitS for film.. and Bebop for episodic series.


Dude, don't sweat it! You're among the few who's actually sat down and watched it. Most people don't make it or even start it. If it makes you feel better, I knew about it for years before I actually managed to sit down and watch it. And another year went by before I finished.

But yes, it's true what they say. It's the oldest, longest, bestest anime ever. I promise you it does get better. You can still appreciate everything for what it is, too. I know it's like meeting the love of your life after a lifetime of heartache and disappointment... and then going all the way, only to lose her before its time. I know the other girls can't compare to her love. So just have some fun and don't worry about whether its the best or not. Maybe take some time to just do you and bask in the fact that you got a taste of the best there is. It's easier that way 

Like, I know I joke, but it's so real, man. It takes you along, makes you an offer you can't refuse and you stay even though it's hard. And then just after making you the happiest you've ever been it rips a huge hole in your chest. And you're never the same after that. But you regret none of it, heh.

And hell yeah, GitS and Bebop are what got me officially into anime 15 years ago. I always keep coming back to them. They are such a cliche at this point that people almost don't take them seriously... ...like you shouldn't even need to mention them ever, but everyone does because there's really nothing else like them. In their arena, nothing comes close. Sometimes there is no substitute. It's almost not fair to other works to hold them to that. All you can do is re-watch when you get stuck.

But that's the other thing... ...if you're stuck, you can always go back. 

That begs the question... ...what happens when you watch it twice? Has anybody ever done that?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyone watched Digimon Adventure Tri? Is it worth a watch? The first OVA was a bit boring for me despite loving season 1 and 2. Watched season 1&2 in english when it was released in the UK TV and then watched it all again in japanese.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 9, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Dude, don't sweat it! You're among the few who's actually sat down and watched it. Most people don't make it or even start it. If it makes you feel better, I knew about it for years before I actually managed to sit down and watch it. And another year went by before I finished.
> 
> But yes, it's true what they say. It's the oldest, longest, bestest anime ever. I promise you it does get better. You can still appreciate everything for what it is, too. I know it's like meeting the love of your life after a lifetime of heartache and disappointment... and then going all the way, only to lose her before its time. I know the other girls can't compare to her love. So just have some fun and don't worry about whether its the best or not. Maybe take some time to just do you and bask in the fact that you got a taste of the best there is. It's easier that way
> 
> ...



I'll definitely watch LoGH another time. If anything, to use Shazam on some of the music that I have to hunt down.

One thing that I'll never adjust to after these anime were made (post 80s/90s) is practically everything is for kids.. or about kids.. or takes place at schools. lol. Not everything, but a great deal. Even stuff I like, mind you.. but still. Anime centered on a specific demographic for some reason. I know Sailor Moon was popular back in the day, but it didn't make up a majority of anime types.

edit: Also has a tendency to repeat itself once a "bankable" idea comes about. This is why I poked fun at all the "lost in a fantasy world" anime that seemed to have come about recently. They're everywhere! Half of the time, it doesn't even seem like they have cool setups. Like some chick literally will drop out of the sky and change some highschooler's life, transporting him to a world where he has to play hero. Compared to that, even "Sword Art" had a decent setup (although the video game thing is overused now too).


----------



## c12038 (Aug 9, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Enjoy the cheeky nudes in Legend of the overfiend?? I accidentally got exposed to this monstrosity at age of 14 lol.
> I quite enjoy the DC animated movies..So far the ones i've seen are:
> Batman : Under the redhood
> Son of Batman
> ...




You realy need to watch Tokyo Ghoul its the embodiment of Japanese anime and how far its gone culture wise same as Attack on Titan parts 1 and 2


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 9, 2018)

c12038 said:


> You realy need to watch Tokyo Ghoul its the embodiment of Japanese anime and how far its gone culture wise same as Attack on Titan parts 1 and 2


Watched Tokyo Ghoul season 1&2, I was interested in the whole build up from season 1 but then season 2 dropped the ball for me and just felt overall bit disappointed and really boring.
I'm sorry but my taste in anime is very different to others nowadays, lot of shows that "wowed" people from the majority just doesn't cut it for me.
If you go back to my post on "Your Name" which wowed critics and everyone else, I was left with "yeah it was alright, but nothing that wowed me".

For me the 80-90s is the embodiment of japanese Anime as it is what kick started the change of artstyle in lot of shows we see,the maturity and real start to the western culture.
The modern Anime from the Naruto era and up definitely pushed the popularity to making it more acceptable and accessible to buy merchandise etc.
Thanks to growth of DC+Marvel TV+Movies, Video games and even Big Bang Theory the whole "nerd/geek" culture has become more acceptable among peers.
Edit:
Of course Anime gets tied with the whole nerd/geek culture.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 9, 2018)

Well I've got... News.

Let's start with the good. One Punch Man S02 E01 airs Sunday! August 12th!
Bad news. Complete season isn't airing until *WINTER 2020.*

Oooof. This is the Tweet 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027399634790957056


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'll definitely watch LoGH another time. If anything, to use Shazam on some of the music that I have to hunt down.
> 
> One thing that I'll never adjust to after these anime were made (post 80s/90s) is practically everything is for kids.. or about kids.. or takes place at schools. lol. Not everything, but a great deal. Even stuff I like, mind you.. but still. Anime centered on a specific demographic for some reason. I know Sailor Moon was popular back in the day, but it didn't make up a majority of anime types.


Just the biggest demographic in Japan. Though sometimes I wonder if that's because the industry targets them more than anything. I've long suspected that if they targeted adults more, or did more shows in that transition area where both demographics can be drawn in, adults might be more interested and we could then have more shows with adults in mind. But the way it is right now, they don't see money in it. And when you look at anime now it kinda makes sense to think it's really for the kids. Mature stuff doesn't do as well, so you only get that stuff as like, fringe passion projects. People don't always like to admit it, but we've largely gotten what we asked for.

But sometimes I think a lot of adults do watch... ...like even grown-ups don't necessarily always like to watch grown-up stuff. I mean, people of all ages watch and love Shounen.

School shows drive me nuts though man. I'm tired as hell of it, though I've seen a lot that I liked. I could see the best one I've ever seen at this point and just feel nothing. Ecchi stuff and the romance stuff are no-gos for me, too. I'm 28 years old... ...I've been around too much to relate at this point. After you're past it, you look back at the stupid crap you thought was important... ...your whole world at the time... and you just cringe internally, like "Geez." And once you're at that level in your development, that crap gets really hard to take seriously. You're just so far beyond everything depicted that it can be hard to care, unless it brings back specific memories or something. I'll be at one of those big payoff moments and it's kinda like, yeah... ...I remember how I would've felt back then, but I don't feel that way now and I'd feel awful silly if I did.

It's almost like if I were to go hang out with a bunch of 16 year olds, now, as a grown man who has been through shit no kid has any concept of. Could be fun in some ways but it's just so weird and I'd feel so totally out of place, like I don't belong there. It's very alienating.



> edit: Also has a tendency to repeat itself once a "bankable" idea comes about. This is why I poked fun at all the "lost in a fantasy world" anime that seemed to have come about recently. They're everywhere! Half of the time, it doesn't even seem like they have cool setups. Like some chick literally will drop out of the sky and change some highschooler's life, transporting him to a world where he has to play hero. Compared to that, even "Sword Art" had a decent setup (although the video game thing is overused now too).


Haha, and then after that comes the meta-phase, where everybody starts trying to make shows that are the same thing, with an ironic twist. "Like oh look at this show... look, see you think were like that but we're totally nott! We know those shows. You like those right? Aren't we cheeky? XD" But the real twist is that they are more that thing than the originals ever were. They always cross that line where the parody becomes like the ultimate form of its target. It's a really clever way of slipping through the SOS and having people applaud it for standing out, even though its sickeningly derivative. Next level crazy there. Blows my mind how that happens every time.

But yep. It's like I said before, for most of the people with skin in the game, it's about riding trends. Whatever they can hype is what they'll go with. Easier to get people excited about something they're already familiar with, I suppose. That and anime fans tend to be really nerdy and cultish in their ways. They go ham on certain types of storylines, styles, etc. People get seriously upset when the things they dial in on get messed with. And they couldn't care less about anything else... so long as it has the thing. We're an obsessive bunch sometimes. It doesn't always appear to make sense but these things happen for a reason.

I like to say some of my favorite things ever are anime, but I actually don't like anime as a whole. Like, the stuff I like the most is not the norm for anime. And when I do like a popular show, it's not for the typical reasons. Very few things in the medium are truly timeless and original, and stand on their own without any reference point... stuff that's that special kind of universal good is really rare in anime. A defining aspect is that it's self-referential and derivative. For a lot of people that's part of the appeal. It's like being part of this special club who are all in on this very specific, unusual thing. It's not for everyone. It's OUR thing. I don't nessesarily feel that way as much as others, but that's often the attitude.

It is kind of funny, how quick everyone is to copy one another, though. I really do think its sort of an underutilized medium. Don't get me wrong, it works and anime is doing well right now, but it's almost like anime is trapped in its own little bubble no matter what it does. The people putting stuff out there seem more interested in strengthening the bubble than popping it. I get a kick out of people who think anime wants to be high art but just... can't. It doesn't even try to be that. Some of happens to be that, but for the most part it's all junk food. People come to it for instant gratification. Easy entertainment, not stuff that moves hearts and minds. Kind of a different set of standards in mind. Nothing wrong with it. In a lot of ways the current trends have actually made anime more accessible, weirdly enough. It's easier to get into something with clear conventions and simple hooks.

It's only in the west that people care all that much about the medium-bending stuff. Or at least that's my impression. A lot of things that we like are not nearly as well known over there. It doesn't do well and studios aren't rewarded. People kind of know what they want, they know what they like, and they generally only want that. It's meant to be super niche. And on the other side, most any studio can be on the precipice of disaster in no time flat, just for trying to show these people stuff they didn't know they wanted. It's the best and worst thing about it. Sometimes I look at all of the stagnation and repetition and think "Why do I watch this?" But then... ...the stuff I like that's really weird and different probably wouldn't exist if not for that cycle. And it probably wouldn't stand out that much if everything was original. There'd be nothing for anyone to defy or mix up, yanno? Kind of makes sure that when somebody does something weird, they know they'll be punished if they don't work really hard and do it right, because their competition has things they're not gonna have the luxury of resting on.

There comes that point when people are just done with whatever the trends are. Something always gives at that specific saturation point. Just when you think anime is done and it's all the same crap, that's when something new and interesting will pop up and get noticed. And it only happens when studios realize their previous cash cow no longer produces for them. They get desperate and have to make something that's actually different and good, and they've gotta pay up to have good animation and good people. Any other time, it won't sell and they'd blow a tonna cash. Part of the natural order. Really always has been, nonsensical though it may be.


----------



## c12038 (Aug 9, 2018)

Maybe one day there will be interactive anime where you join in and experience the thrill of being in the series  maybe this is the foundation for a new type of Anime....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2018)

You can tell which ones are done on budget to please audience..ones that are school or girls with big assets lol.
Anyways on a brighter note,what are people currently watching anyways?
For me atm:
Outlaw Star - Got my GF to finally watch it, got another 8 episodes left
Persona 5 - GF is fan of the game and the anime follows the game story really well, so for those that don't have PS4 and want experience this game in different media, the anime does it justice really well
Attack on Titan S3 - Of course this is ongoing at the moment
Gundam Build Divers - On hold until its finished as I can't be bothered to watch it from scratch again
Zeta Gundam - Need get back onto this as I have ZZ Gundam on blu-ray which I have never watched yet
This is still in my top 10 favourite anime songs, despite being a light ecchi novel that got turned into a short TV show.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 10, 2018)

Visual Novel.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Visual Novel.


Apology a adult visual novel.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 11, 2018)

c12038 said:


> Maybe one day there will be interactive anime where you join in and experience the thrill of being in the series  maybe this is the foundation for a new type of Anime....


Dont do that... dont tell me that now. When i started watching DBZ i dreamed of being a saiyan and shooting kamehamehas everywhere... so now im 35 and if i can do that by now im  gonna turn my room into the time chamber and start training with my son lol


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 11, 2018)

Well, a VR Spice and Wolf anime is going to be released. That's as near as you will get for now.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 11, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Dont do that... dont tell me that now. When i started watching DBZ i dreamed of being a saiyan and shooting kamehamehas everywhere... so now im 35 and if i can do that by now im  gonna turn my room into the time chamber and start training with my son lol


Honestly I'm surprised that doesn't exist in VR yet.

Such a good dad, to do that with your son. I wish my dad taught me to kamehameha when we were kids. Instead he just shook his head and laughed whenever I tried. :/

More real note, I see VR visual novels being a big deal soon enough... ...if VR fully goes mainstream VR chinese cartoon games will sell like crazy. Adult stuff maybe even more lol. But nah think about it. Anime, light novels, things like that... ...they're basically already designed to be the ultimate escape. People drop off of the face of the earth to watch anime and play visual novels. VR is the logical next step.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

Not to be a hater, but I couldn't care less about VR Anime. This whole time I've been griping about storywriting trends, so that's where my concern is. I don't need interactivity necessarily.. I just need good stories if I'm going to lose myself in them.

Interactivity wise though, I am a gamer.. so I do value that. Yet I complain about the same thing there too. True "virtual experiences" to me are better storywriting and worldbuilding. The camera/perspective makes no difference. For example, if an RPG is still primitive/isometric with sprites, I'll still be immersed if the world is cool and I have unique/believable choices.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Not to be a hater, but I couldn't care less about VR Anime. This whole time I've been griping about storywriting trends, so that's where my concern is. I don't need interactivity necessarily.. I just need good stories if I'm going to lose myself in them.
> 
> Interactivity wise though, I am a gamer.. so I do value that. Yet I complain about the same thing there too. True "virtual experiences" to me are better storywriting and worldbuilding. The camera/perspective makes no difference. For example, if an RPG is still primitive/isometric with sprites, I'll still be immersed if the world is cool and I have unique/believable choices.


I agree. Those are the things I look for too. VR and good looks are more of a gimmick to me. Or I should say that it's, at best, the icing on the cake to good story/worldbuilding/concepts... ...those things have to be there for immersion to happen and even the best artwork, graphics, presentation, or level of interaction possible won't get me to anywhere near the same level.

It's not like fidelity or VR have the capability to capture the imagination on their own. _Aesthetic_ arguably can. But quality and style aren't one and the same. Similarly, level of engagement and level of interaction are not 1:1. That's especially true for VR. Slapping VR on an otherwise shitty game or light novel won't make it any more immersive. It's changing the way you engage with it maybe, but not your ability to be engaged. There's nothing new changing how you process what's presented.

And the thing that gets me, is that we've known this for eons of time. There was a time when all we had were paintings and books... ...and yet those things captivated hearts and minds. Still do! I say don't worry so much about being fancy to trying and get appeal up. I think that's where anime tends to fall right on its face. If you want people to stay for the ride, look at things that don't have all of your gimmicks and tricks, but still suck people in. Do what they do. And then you can use the gimmicks, if you must. But you gotta focus on the core things before branching out to the latest extras.

I've seen a few really incredible, absolutely gorgeous anime that completely failed to suck me in because of this sort of lack of focus on core aspects. Makoto Shinkai has that effect on me. Every frame looks amazing, but I've never felt anything watching them because the characters and stories aren't very interesting, and the pacing is both drudging and jumpy.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> I agree. Those are the things I look for too. VR and good looks are more of a gimmick to me. Or I should say that it's, at best, the icing on the cake to good story/worldbuilding/concepts... ...those things have to be there for immersion to happen and even the best artwork, graphics, presentation, or level of interaction possible won't get me to anywhere near the same level.
> 
> It's not like fidelity or VR have the capability to capture the imagination on their own. _Aesthetic_ arguably can. But quality and style aren't one and the same. Similarly, level of engagement and level of interaction are not 1:1. That's especially true for VR. Slapping VR on an otherwise shitty game or light novel won't make it any more immersive. It's changing the way you engage with it maybe, but not your ability to be engaged. There's nothing new changing how you process what's presented.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I could imagine being in the 1800s by candelight.. or hell, 800BC at a campfire.. and if someone recited/read a story to me, it could still capitivate just on narrative quality alone. I mean, there's a reason why those very stories are still being told to this day.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Yeah, I could imagine being in the 1800s by candelight.. or hell, 800BC at a campfire.. and if someone recited/read a story to me, it could still capitivate just on narrative quality alone. I mean, there's a reason why those very stories are still being told to this day.


Indeed. People often talk of relevance and grade shows by comparing them to one another. I think the creators on the other side do this too. I also think it's total a fallacy - just a sideways way of grading things and setting goals. Just completely missing the point of what immersion is. It's not necessarily about having better this or that, or including such and such idea. It's about the actual tact and execution. I.e., "Why does this need to exist?" If something's only reason to exist is to do something better than another, then it's not gonna hold up. You can do all of that without adding any real heart or sense of identity and probably get some attention for a while, but that's about it. Because next year somebody else is gonna step-up to one up you and just like that, you're not relevant anymore. You don't need a story worth telling to grip people and "make it" but without it, your stay in the limelight will be short.

The best stuff goes beyond that whole way of thinking. Good is just, well... good, without a reference point. Look at the typical gateway shows. Hell, think about your personal gateway shows. Ever find anything quite like them? Can you really even compare them to one another in any meaningful way? Never, ever are they the norm. Think about what they have that you can't seem to find, what impacted you and made you want more for years and years... that is what makes it timeless. That's why those shows draw you in, even knowing nothing about anime. You could know nothing about storytelling period and they would still blow your mind. Good stories are like that. They sort of set their own stage.

A good story is timeless in that it transcends cultural relevance or standards of current mediums in order to convey something in a way that only it ever can. This is what people are supposed to mean when they say something "transcends the medium." You don't need to know it's better than this or that at such and such to _feel_ it. "There is no comparison," people will say. It stands on its own. It creates its own standard - its own set of expectations. And it does so with the goal of leaving something behind that you can take with you, after the experience is done. In the end, even the best of the best is just a distraction - an escape. But there's nothing worse than an escape with no higher meaning. I'm not talkin high art here. Not everything needs to be high art to immerse and captivate. It just needs to create its own reason to exist.

I think of this way. A medium is basically the embodiment of a set of ideas and ways of expressing them. The idea is that every new addition is supposed to add something to that set. They take you aside and show you either something you haven't seen yet, or a new way of seeing something you already have. Every single one that doesn't dissolves the meaning of what's already included. It borrows things it doesn't return. There's encapsulating the standards of the medium - using them as tools for expression, which is what they're there for, and then there is finding new uses for them and/or setting new standards. If a new addition fails to do the latter, it wastes everyone time and is quickly forgotten as yet another meaningless diversion. And that's kinda that.

Everybody gets hit by it eventually. People will say you're just too jaded to the conventions. I sort of get that, but I still think it's a bullshit excuse to make for something that simply is not as good as it could be. I think if it is possible to become "too jaded" with enough exposure to a medium, then the medium isn't in good enough health. It's not progressing like it should be. A healthy medium is constantly moving forward in a way that makes you want to see what else is possible. It's not supposed to be so heavily derivative. Tapping the well is okay and honestly to be expected - it's part of the intended purpose... ...a medium is a platform for new ideas... _new_. In the end things popping up should be additive enough to avoid the sense of repetition that anime is plagued by now.

The widespread jadedness (which let's face it, it's so common it's a meme, and has been forever) only happens when enough works are taking without giving back. Anime has the problem of trying to be good at the wrong things. These shows define themselves by the wrong aspects. And it holds back progress. I think the emphasis on certain side-traits and strange obsessions with niches often discourages the kinds of works that would progress things past all of the crap we are sick to death of (or at least make it worth sticking out in spite of it) and not only make people want to stay, but draw in new people. That's where all of this "more of the same" comes from. They basically prey on the fact that anime fans are anime fans and use it to leverage art with no substance by hitting on as many established things within the medium as they can get away with.

But the thing about it... ...how do I put it... ...as an artist working on something for public consumption, who cares about the direction your art is moving in, you sometimes gotta ask yourself "Would it matter if someone else came along and did this instead? Would it be different?" or "Does anything change by me putting this out into the world?"

At the bear minimum, you need to find a way to speak to something about the human experience in a way that is unique to your voice. Everything else is extra. But it's like anime makes the extras the focal points. They try to pile on as many bonus points as possible, but their base score sucks, so even with multipliers it still doesn't reach the high score, most of the time.

I hope I don't come off as too negative. I like anime. I've been watching it for more than half of my short life and I can name a ton of works from the medium that have definitively shaped who I am, what I like, and the way I see things. But that's why I just want it to be better  And I want the creators of it to want to be better, instead of living in fear of not capturing a specific audience and chopping their shows' balls off every time.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Indeed. People often talk of relevance and grade shows by comparing them to one another. I think the creators on the other side do this too. I also think it's total a fallacy - just a sideways way of grading things and setting goals. Just completely missing the point of what immersion is. It's not necessarily about having better this or that, or including such and such idea. It's about the actual tact and execution. I.e., "Why does this need to exist?" If something's only reason to exist is to do something better than another, then it's not gonna hold up. You can do all of that without adding any real heart or sense of identity and probably get some attention for a while, but that's about it. Because next year somebody else is gonna step-up to one up you and just like that, you're not relevant anymore. You don't need a story worth telling to grip people and "make it" but without it, your stay in the limelight will be short.
> 
> The best stuff goes beyond that whole way of thinking. Good is just, well... good, without a reference point. Look at the typical gateway shows. Hell, think about your personal gateway shows. Ever find anything quite like them? Can you really even compare them to one another in any meaningful way? Never, ever are they the norm. Think about what they have that you can't seem to find, what impacted you and made you want more for years and years... that is what makes it timeless. That's why those shows draw you in, even knowing nothing about anime. You could know nothing about storytelling and they would still blow your mind.
> 
> ...



I don't think you're negative. And some of those are questions I actually asked myself, as a musician. Years back, I made an honest assessment if I truly had anything to say enough to devote myself to it. I decided that I didn't. Or that others were saying similar things and I'll leave it to their better/capable hands. I still love playing music though, just in private.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I don't think you're negative. And some of those are questions I actually asked myself, as a musician. Years back, I made an honest assessment if I truly had anything to say enough to devote myself to it. I decided that I didn't. Or that others were saying similar things and I'll leave it to their better/capable hands. I still love playing music though, just in private.


Same here, I've been playing guitar for 15 years now and while I do love it, especially on to the end of writing/producing music, I find that a lot of non musicians don't get why I don't "do something with that." And it's just as you said, I don't go that route because I know it's not really contributing anything. I'm decently skilled and I can spin a nice tune, but nothing is really lost if I don't make it big. I always answer with "When I come up with something nobody's ever heard, I'll try it." In the meantime, I'll keep to myself and just enjoy expressing myself and exploring the songwriting process.

Off topic, that's a big thing in music right now. So much more to choose from, and so many artists to seek out, but not a whole lot of tact or substance to go around. With the dissolution of the whole record label model and the rise of bedroom producers, there are a whole fuckton of pretty okay musicians trying to make a living off of a copy of a copy of a copy. No more chart toppers. Only serviceable records that are "good for what it is." You've got [genre] band a,b,c... a1, a2... z65, z66... That's not the kind of life I want for myself lol... ...to be "that guy who sounds like those guys."

When it comes to art in general, the most successful people involved are really good at something only they can do. That's why people put their name to aspects of what they do. Everything else is just filling space. Gotta ask yourself "can I really put my _name_ to this?" If it were me trying to put myself out there, I'd want people to know me as "_the_ guy who does that," not "_a_ guy who does that."


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Same here, I've been playing guitar for 15 years now and while I do love it, especially on to the end of writing/producing music, I find that a lot of non musicians don't get why I don't "do something with that." And it's just as you said, I don't go that route because I know it's not really contributing anything. I'm decently skilled and I can spin a nice tune, but nothing is really lost if I don't make it big. I always answer with "When I come up with something nobody's ever heard, I'll try it." In the meantime, I'll keep to myself and just enjoy expressing myself and exploring the songwriting process.
> 
> Off topic, that's a big thing in music right now. So much more to choose from, and so many artists to seek out, but not a whole lot of tact or substance to go around. With the dissolution of the whole record label model and the rise of bedroom producers, there are a whole fuckton of pretty okay musicians trying to make a living off of a copy of a copy of a copy. No more chart toppers. Only servicable records that are "good for what it is." You've got [genre] band a,b,c... a1, a2... z65, z66... That's not the kind of life I want for myself lol... ...to be "that guy who sounds like those guys."



Almost 30 years of playing here. Heh. But I'm no shredder (I'm a better bass player actually.. but it's not what I love). 

Sidenote: I think my first realization came when I heard My Chemical Romance. What's funny is that I don't even listen to this band, but when I heard them, I said, "Shit, I would have done something similar.. but they did it better." For the longest time, I had always wanted to see something theatric on the level of Queen and Kiss.. but the punk sensibility of the Glenn Danzig. And it turned out to be My Chemical Romance.

They seem to be kind of forgotten themselves now, but I'd dare say they were the last great rock band.. before everything went Gaga/Autotune/or Hip Hop focused.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Almost 30 years of playing here. Heh. But I'm no shredder (I'm a better bass player actually.. but it's not what I love).
> 
> Sidenote: I think my first realization came when I heard My Chemical Romance. What's funny is that I don't even listen to this band, but when I heard them, I said, "Shit, I would have done something similar.. but they did it better." For the longest time, I had always wanted to see something theatric on the level of Queen and Kiss.. but the punk sensibility of the Glenn Danzig. And it turned out to be My Chemical Romance.
> 
> They seem to be kind of forgotten themselves now, but I'd dare say they were the last great rock band.. before everything went Gaga/Autotune/or Hip Hop focused.


Haha, that's happened to me so many goddamned times now. When I still had dreams and silly things like that I used to hear stuff that would make me want to quit completely pretty regularly.

Never was big on MCR - back then I was bigger on SOAD and Nirvana if we're talking mainstream. But I respect what they managed to pull off, musically and otherwise. They ruled! Those dudes were all part of the last good era of really amazing superstar rock behemoths... ...you just don't see these big global acts in rock anymore. I'm just glad I got to witness it. People born too late for that period may never know what a rock god truly is. The business doesn't work that way anymore. Even I didn't realize back then how special and important that was for music.

I've noticed technical skill doesn't matter much anymore. Well it does, but there's no standing out for it. Look at progressive metal these days. Everyone is doing just the craziest, most technical stuff imaginable. And every day some guy records something nobody's ever pulled off right from his buddy's couch. Posts it on youtube and gets 1mil views in a day. And yet it doesn't matter. It's kind of a losing battle for everyone in that it's no longer enough just to be reheeeallly fuckin good. It doesn't get the same attention when everyone around you is insanely good and practicing 8hrs a day. You could have more skill than Guthrie Govan and nobody would care all that much now.

It's not like back when Van Halen put out their first record and everyone was just like "What is THAT?! Holy HELL what IS this shit?!" THAT was like space ships just shot into the sky at a mile a second with fuckin crazy lookin shiny stuff and laser beams spinning around and just mesmerized people. So fast you had to slow the tape down to begin to learn it. Nobody had any heard anything like it.

It's kinda gotten to the point now where if you wanna make it, you need to be good at _everything_ AND bring something new. You can't bet on one thing.

I think whatever it is you're doing, you make it not just because you really want it and you work really hard to be better than everyone else and you just want to be noticed. That's not enough. It's when you know you've got something truly special and different that you make those kinds of moves. People will notice that every time. If you don't have that something, only mediocrity and failure await. You're going to spend a lot of time banging your head against a wall for maybe a little success... until you become bitter and never want to pick up an instrument again.

Nothing wrong with just being local, playing solo gigs, covers and whatnot, ya know? It doesn't make you any less of a musician. Just kind of a matter of what makes it most worth it for you, music as a whole, and everyone else. Do what you love and sometimes people notice you. Other times they don't. Doesn't actually matter. If you like what you're doing then it's as it should be. If you hate it, it's a grind, and you want to quit all of the time, then you've got the wrong attitude and you're making the wrong choices.

Everybody wants to be a superstar these days... ...a top musician, a famous youtuber, a rap mogul, a genius filmmaker, whatever. Like you have to get there if you wanna do those things or you're a failure. I think if that's the only thing that makes those things worth doing for you, then you're probably not doing them for the right reasons. And your art will probably suffer for it, as will your love and passion for it. Maybe if you wasted less time chasing rainbows and more just focusing solely on the thing you love doing, you might have actually come up with something worth sharing! To walk alongside genius, you have to be able to admit to yourself that you are not.

Shouldn't have got me started on music, man.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Haha, that's happened to me so many goddamned times now. When I still had dreams and silly things like that I used to hear stuff that would make me want to quit completely pretty regularly.
> 
> Never was big on MCR - back then I was bigger on SOAD and Nirvana if we're talking mainstream. But I respect what they managed to pull off, musically and otherwise. They ruled! Those dudes were all part of the last good era of really amazing superstar rock behemoths... ...you just don't see these big global acts in rock anymore. I'm just glad I got to witness it. People born too late for that period may never know what a rock god truly is. The business doesn't work that way anymore. Even I didn't realize back then how special and important that was for music.
> 
> ...



Haha.. Well, it's not that I'm into them myself. More like they were into the same things I was (and roughly the same age).. and just encapsulated it better.

One of my favorite bands is Television. People don't think "Punk" and "guitar gods" in the same sentence, but that's the one punk band that had not one, but two guitar gods. Criminally forgotten.. but they were the guys who built the stage for CBGB's. Something came to mind though.. towards the end of the 70s, another band came up... the Cars. Everyone knows the Cars, but doesn't know Television. I remember reading an interview with one of the members of Television saying when they heard the Cars, they knew it was over. They sounded like Television, but were more digestable and catchy. That's kind of what I mean above.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Haha.. Well, it's not that I'm into them myself. More like they were into the same things I was (and roughly the same age).. and just encapsulated it better.
> 
> One of my favorite bands is Television. People don't think "Punk" and "guitar gods" in the same sentence, but that's the one punk band that had not one, but two guitar gods. Criminally forgotten.. but they were the guys who built the stage for CBGB's. Something came to mind though.. towards the end of the 70s, another band came up... the Cars. Everyone knows the Cars, but doesn't know Television. I remember reading an interview with one of the members of Television saying when they heard the Cars, they knew it was over. They sounded like Television, but were more digestable and catchy. That's kind of what I mean above.


Ahh. Yeah I suppose that's an inevitability of all art when there's progress to be made.

That kinda ties into the point I was making about anime - it sort of applies to everything. When something is really truly good and worthwhile, it doesn't matter if somebody 1-ups it. It still stands and people still remember it. Maybe not directly, but the one thing you can feel really good about is you did something that opened up a new path for greatness. It had a traveling impact. You're a vital part of the natural progression at that point.

Don't see that kind of thing in anime, now. Just a lot of imitators adding nothing to what they imitate.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 12, 2018)

I don't mind lack of technicality btw.. My actual favorite shredder (don't laugh) is Steve Stevens. Billy Idol's guitarist. Heh. He's definitely technical if he has to be, but he doesn't really show it in a lot of songs (you'd have to go to his solo material). What makes him stand out is he serves the songs he's in.. rather than himself. But he brings some technicality to it, and it sounds simple at first... until you learn them and realize his phrasing is beyond what normal guitar players do. I just love that shit.. It's what I love about Jimmy Page too. His riffs aren't as simple as they sound at first.


edit: lol sorry for the derail

Speaking of anime again, one theme I actually wish to see tapped into more is cyberpunk. You'd think anime is rife with it, but it's actually not surprisingly.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 12, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I don't mind lack of technicality btw.. My actual favorite shredder (don't laugh) is Steve Stevens. Billy Idol's guitarist. Heh. He's definitely technical if he has to be, but he doesn't really show it in a lot of songs (you'd have to go to his solo material). What makes him stand out is he serves the songs he's in.. rather than himself. But he brings some technicality to it, and it sounds simple at first... until you learn them and realize his phrasing is beyond what normal guitar players do. I just love that shit.. It's what I love about Jimmy Page too. His riffs aren't as simple as they sound at first.
> 
> 
> edit: lol sorry for the derail





Spoiler



No, I think it's normal for most musicians to realize that technicality isn't everything. It also depends on what you call "technical" too. Is it speed/complexity? What about touch? I like listening to really technical stuff when I wanna be amped or I just feel like honing in and trying to learn something - musically it's all very fascinating to pick at. But otherwise I prefer "feel" players. I would argue that taking that steadier, more compositional approach actually takes just as much skill. Everything has to count - it's all done for a clear reason. David Gilmour isn't a very flashy guitarist and his leads are ridiculously simple, but they're fuckin POWERFUL. Jimmy Page is a lot like that too. Everything is perfectly constructed. I wonder how much time it took to work out those first few passages in Stairway to Heaven. I think that in order come up with stuff like that, you really gotta live with the music in your head. A shredder with good theory knowledge can improvise all day long and just crank out solos that all sound "correct." While others might spend as much time on a few simple passages as a shredder spends polishing-up a technique to use on all of their solos. Takes the same amount of work, but the former gives better results imo.

It works for me, too. I used to idolize technical players - always aspiring for greater technical prowess. I was getting pretty impressive but honestly, I couldn't stand to play like that sometimes. Sounded cool, but it was missing something and I was losing interest in guitar altogether. Just felt like, I had all of these techniques and tricks to pull out, but I wasn't really doing anything. That's actually how I hear a lot of technical music, now. Pointless. Technique is a tool, not the end goal. It exists to showcase the melody or idea behind it. Some people seem to think of melody as a backdrop for technicality. A lot of those technical players out there now are really impressive but sometimes I think they wouldn't even know how to write a really catchy/compelling passage, let alone song. Their songs sound more like cool riff, cool riff, cool riff, and so on. They're basically interchangable. Just a combination of skill and maybe some interesting textures. It can still be done with all of the technique still there, but often their abilities go underutilized. All of the ability in the world, but little sense of how to use it in a composition. I'm not talking about the top guys - I think they get it. Everyone below them working up to it seem to miss the point that learning all of these crazy techniques is supposed to enable them to tap into more ideas and convey a greater sense of depth - like adding colors to a palette. You're not supposed to show all of the colors in the palette off at once!

A shredder practices the same thing until they wanna puke, while a feel player finds things he can't stop playing and learns to love them more as they develop from session to session, something that keeps coming back to them. That's how he knows he's got something - if hearing it is making him feel good, it can make others feel good, too.

When I started to realize this, I practiced less, but I played a whole lot more. Never practice, but I always play a lot. I stopped learning techniques just to have them around - instead I learn them as the music in my head dictates. I sit and I feel things out until I strike a nerve, then build on that sound. I lost some of the dazzle, but all in all my playing actually improved a lot and I actually like the stuff I play. When you take the time to understand composition and melody... ...like beyond the bare theory and going into what sorts of moves evoke what sorts of emotions, why they do that, and all of the different textures and flavors involved, your music gets more diverse and you naturally wanna hang back a little more often. Vibe and ambiance are really delicate things. You learn when to keep it simple to avoid killing them. Your average listener is going to relate more to something with feel than they are a wall of technique.

I have one friend who's been playing as long as I and he's insanely talented, but I've never heard him write anything beyond really cool riffs. And then he hears what I sloppily string together and he's just in awe of it, like it's some great mystery how I do more with less. Told him a million times, "Yer overdoing it, dude!" I've really tried to teach him but now he finds he can't resist the temptation to go too far in when he gets stuck working on a passage. It's such an easy out. Don't know how to make it a tangible melodic narrative? Just start tapping and sweeping! 



It's like a fundamental rule of socializing that when two musicians meet, it all becomes about music, to the point that all other conversation in the room gets devoured.



> Speaking of anime again, one theme I actually wish to see tapped into more is cyberpunk. You'd think anime is rife with it, but it's actually not surprisingly.


Oyez. I'm in a constant state of being surprised that there isn't much sci-fi. I'd love to see a good sci-fi done these days. I mean, we have Ghost in the Shell, Texhnolyze, and a few others that did very well. Surely there has to be enough appeal. So many shows have sci-fi elements, and yet somehow there are no gritty, straight-up cyberpunk dystopian shows. They're always played squeaky clean. That or they're actually fantasy shows in a futuristic setting, which isn't the same imo.

I fuckin love Ghost in the Shell, especially the first film. Why nobody else tries to take a serious go at the genre is beyond me. Maybe nobody has the mind for it. Come to think of it, I haven't seen anything recently that really gave me the impression that anybody even could pull it off.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2018)

Off topic but..I remember watching this OVA called Space Armageddon,I watched it in english years ago and funny enough the animation looked very similar to japanese animation but it was korean.
Decent movie to watch though if anyone was interested, I need watch AoT today as I didn't get chance yesterday.
Bubblegum crisis was a interesting one to check out in terms of cyperpunk theme,it is old though but definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Off topic but..I remember watching this OVA called Space Armageddon,I watched it in english years ago and funny enough the animation looked very similar to japanese animation but it was korean.
> Decent movie to watch though if anyone was interested, I need watch AoT today as I didn't get chance yesterday.
> Bubblegum crisis was a interesting one to check out in terms of cyperpunk theme,it is old though but definitely worth checking out.


Been awhile since BGC... I need to recheck it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Been awhile since BGC... I need to recheck it


I need to give it a proper watch someday, i've seen promo videos back on my old DVDs but never got round to watching them.
Watched AoT and it is literally civil war like in Marvel and Walking Dead.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

Bubblegum is cool, and it's spin off (AD Police? forgot it's name), but it's also a bit quirky. I need a fix for more Bladerunner-ish or GiTS like stuff (I guess the Tachikoma are quirky too though).


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 14, 2018)

Another day, another episode of AoT. Wasn't bad, but I'm not sure I like where this is going.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Another day, another episode of AoT. Wasn't bad, but I'm not sure I like where this is going.



Decided to stop at ep 2 and just wait for the end. When do seasons usually end, just so I know?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2018)

Speaking of music clones -- I almost became an pre 2008 Opeth clone. I was just so heavily influenced by them in mind and soul that anything i played would be somewhat inspired. use of cadences, and odd chord shapes/progressions and ambience...

Back on topic...

Anyone ever seen  SPIRIT HERO WATARU?? its some funky stuff -- It has comedy and mecha in it. I think they were one of my first ventures into the mecha genres. its old but its cool AF










Transformations -- Special moves/attacks










I was nerding over this shit when i was a kid.

A cousin of my had the transformable gunpla models and my god was i so jealous.


You can watch the second series here though I dont know if the first series exists on the same website.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Speaking of music clones -- I almost became an pre 2008 Opeth clone. I was just so heavily influenced by them in mind and soul that anything i played would be somewhat inspired. use of cadences, and odd chord shapes/progressions and ambience...



Makes me wonder if that was the case with many bands in the past that sounded like the Beatles, but didn't mean to (they simply had the same influences.. like Everly Brothers mixed with blues or something). Or all of those bands that sounded like Pearl Jam in the 90s.. lol. Like they didn't set out to do that, but had listened to a lot of the same stuff that led to that.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Decided to stop at ep 2 and just wait for the end. When do seasons usually end, just so I know?


This season is supposed to have 24 episodes I think so that would be right around the end of the year?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Makes me wonder if that was the case with many bands in the past that sounded like the Beatles, but didn't mean to (they simply had the same influences.. like Everly Brothers mixed with blues or something). Or all of those bands that sounded like Pearl Jam in the 90s.. lol. Like they didn't set out to do that, but had listened to a lot of the same stuff that led to that.



I think. back i those days the music scene wasnt as saturated with half as many bands as there is today so to be inspired by another band/group or artist was more of an honor and everyone just seemed less anal about bands ripping off other bands. If a new band sounds like MCR or GreenDay or another popularist mainstream band, then they would have their faces ripped off them by a horde of angry fans for plagiarism as well as the band who inspired them.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think. back i those days the music scene wasnt as saturated with half as many bands as there is today so to be inspired by another band/group or artist was more of an honor and everyone just seemed less anal about bands ripping off other bands. If a new band sounds like MCR or GreenDay or another popularist mainstream band, then they would have their faces ripped off them by a horde of angry fans for plagiarism as well as the band who inspired them.



Well, for the record, when I mentioned MCR earlier, I need to reiterate that I'm not that big of a fan. More of an eye-opening thing when I heard them and could see they liked the same stuff. For the longest time, I always looked at that album cover for the Misfits "Walk Among Us" and thought how much potential they had, if they only had the opportunities of Kiss or something. Walk Among Us is actually their worst album imho.. and only only has a couple of good tracks. They never really nailed a whole album or cohesive vision.. they're just full of great singles scattered about and had cool personas. I always wanted to be or see a band that took up where they left off. A mix of punk and theatrics. But I also always liked conceptual and rock "opera" type of bands like Queen too. And MCR pretty much did this.

GWAR is another band that somewhat captures what I wished I did... but for metal.

edit: Speaking of, GWAR should have got a whole anime series


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, for the record, when I mentioned MCR earlier, I need to reiterate that I'm not that big of a fan. More of an eye-opening thing when I heard them and could see they liked the same stuff. For the longest time, I always looked at that album cover for the Misfits "Walk Among Us" and thought how much potential they had, if they only had the opportunities of Kiss or something. Walk Among Us is actually their worst album imho.. and only only has a couple of good tracks. They never really nailed a whole album or cohesive vision.. they're just full of great singles scattered about and had cool personas. I always wanted to be or see a band that took up where they left off. A mix of punk and theatrics. But I also always liked conceptual and rock "opera" type of bands like Queen too. And MCR pretty much did this.
> 
> GWAR is another band that somewhat captures what I wished I did... but for metal.
> 
> edit: Speaking of, GWAR should have got a whole anime series




it was just an example. I was part of an 'experimental' band, who were heavily influenced by Ska-Punk, other bands like The Smiths and Jeff Buckley. Somehow I ended up being the guitarist and adding some of my own metal influences 

Though I think I pissed our front man off quite a bit. Id start playing some opeth stuff when we were having a jam or when i was just noodling during rehearsals and he'd think that id written it lol. Back then my influences were In Flames, Opeth, Clutch (The Southern Rock band), Alter bridge/Mark Tremonti and Cream/Eric Clapton. 

Crazy days.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it was just an example. I was part of an 'experimental' band, who were heavily influenced by Ska-Punk, other bands like The Smiths and Jeff Buckley. Somehow I ended up being the guitarist and adding some of my own metal influences
> 
> Though I think I pissed our front man off quite a bit. Id start playing some opeth stuff when we were having a jam or when i was just noodling during rehearsals and he'd think that id written it lol. Back then my influences were In Flames, Opeth, Clutch (The Southern Rock band), Alter bridge/Mark Tremonti and Cream/Eric Clapton.
> 
> Crazy days.



Sounds difficult actually?  Did it last long? I mean, you're probably much better than me if you switched mindsets easily. As much as I like bands like Opeth and In Flames, it's always been too percussive for me play well. I think I spent too much time alone as a guitarist... which sort of unconsciously makes you fill in the gaps and layer your riffs with textures and melodies (like Johnny Mar or Buckley, as your band was shooting for). Those type of metal guitarists always seem to think more like drummers or had a drummer with them...and don't fill in all of those gaps. If that makes sense?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Sounds difficult actually?  Did it last long? I mean, you're probably much better than me if you switched mindsets easily. As much as I like bands like Opeth and In Flames, it's always been too percussive for me play well. I think I spent too much time alone as a guitarist... which sort of unconsciously makes you fill in the gaps and layer your riffs with textures and melodies (like Johnny Mar or Buckley, as your band was shooting for). Those type of metal guitarists always seem to think more like drummers or had a drummer with them...and don't fill in all of those gaps. If that makes sense?



we were at it for around 4 years till our frontman got signed by an agent while he was out performing with one of his side projects... we pretty much all called it a day after that as he was too busy working with his other band.

I never claimed to be a great guitarist or to know what i was doing -- Im not a fast player. I cant shred or do a lot of fancy guitar stuffs so a lot of my playing was mainly rhythm playing with the odd solo when required, with a lot of ambience with effects like chorus/delay and other stuffs.

Rather than working as an independent like a lead guitarist, I worked more as a unit in tandem with the other guys if you know what i mean? I was influenced by them bands but that doesnt mean i know how to play like they do  I just pick up some traits and characteristics here and there and add them to my playing without really thinking. The Eric Clapton stuff was harder as I never really did much blues playing as i was self taught.

I learnt by listening and watching what others played and shaped my own playing around it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 16, 2018)

Very nice tribute to the legend Koji Kawa.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2018)

How can steins;gate 0 pack such heavy punches?


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 16, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> How can steins;gate 0 pack such heavy punches?



What do you mean? Or are you replying to someone?

I'm just going to avoid it myself. The first one was Gold. I wish not to ruin that!

Speaking of being on a quest for cyberpunk-ish stuff, has anyone seen Megalobox? It's a new "sports" anime (or reboot of an old one), but takes place in the future in a dystopian sort of setting. I'll probably check that out later.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2018)

The last episode of s;g0...
You see that coming, it still hurts like hell.

I'm at episode 2 of Megalobox, seems great so far.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2018)

AoT pacing..i love it so much.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 21, 2018)

Just finished the last one. Potato Girl and Connie have the best expresions as always. First HSQ info should be in the next episode.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Just finished the last one. Potato Girl and Connie have the best expresions as always. First HSQ info should be in the next episode.



I like the scientist chick.. or at least it started that way in the first season. She got increasingly serious and leader-like.. not sure that was a good thing.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 21, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Just finished the last one. Potato Girl and Connie have the best expresions as always. First HSQ info should be in the next episode.


I agree about the HSQ thing but I guess they didn't want people freaking out over what it could be for the next week.


StrayKAT said:


> I like the scientist chick.. or at least it started that way in the first season. She got increasingly serious and leader-like.. not sure that was a good thing.


IMO she still fits her character pretty well. Potato Girl is still one of my favorites though, probably because of how her gig is the same every time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 21, 2018)

Going back to someone asking for more cyberpunk themed anime/manga..keep seeing this getting promoted back in the 90s on the Manga VHS tapes:
*Cyber City Oedo 808*


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 21, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Going back to someone asking for more cyberpunk themed anime/manga..keep seeing this getting promoted back in the 90s on the Manga VHS tapes:
> *Cyber City Oedo 808*



I found a place to watch that.. I'll probably check it out. I was hoping there'd be more series out there, but it seems feature length stuff (like the above) might be a little more common.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 21, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I like the scientist chick.. or at least it started that way in the first season. She got increasingly serious and leader-like.. not sure that was a good thing.


Heh, haha.

Megalobox is a short, perfectly measured masterpiece.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2018)

Watched first 5 episodes of digimon adventure tri again, the 5th episode reminded me why I got put off carrying on..going give it a chance and see if it picks up.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

Decided to rewatch GiTS (all of it) since I said I needed some cyberpunk. I didn't exactly appreciate 2nd Gig as much before, but imo, it's the best of the bunch after the first film. I mean, it actually explores future issues more at least.

Not a pretty picture either. I think they kind of give it away after a Tachikoma clip at the end of an early episode, where they find a little button that says "Reset the World".


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Decided to rewatch GiTS (all of it) since I said I needed some cyberpunk. I didn't exactly appreciate 2nd Gig as much before, but imo, it's the best of the bunch after the first film. I mean, it actually explores future issues more at least.
> 
> Not a pretty picture either. I think they kind of give it away after a Tachikoma clip at the end of an early episode, where they find a little button that says "Reset the World".



You should read the manga...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

djisas said:


> You should read the manga...



Good idea.. I almost forgot it was based on one.


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Good idea.. I almost forgot it was based on one.



TBH, i think the anime is completely unrelated to the manga, at least story wise, same universe, same faces and all that, just another different GITS story to look forward to, i would say, buy the books. they'r worth it...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

djisas said:


> TBH, i think the anime is completely unrelated to the manga, at least story wise, same universe, same faces and all that, just another different GITS story to look forward to, i would say, buy the books. they'r worth it...



Didn't know they had books either.

Some things about the show are irreplaceable. Yoko Kanno, for one. Tachikoma voices are great too.. don't know how that could be better in written form. Their deaths nearly make me cry. I can't say that about most "AI deaths" either.... in fact, I usually want AI to die. lol


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Didn't know they had books either.
> 
> Some things about the show are irreplaceable. Yoko Kanno, for one. Tachikoma voices are great too.. don't know how that could be better in written form. Their deaths nearly make me cry. I can't say that about most "AI deaths" either.... in fact, I usually want AI to die. lol



Well, try reading online then, there's just something about the art and complexity that cant be found anywhere else...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

It's funny.. I haven't read much manga, but come to think of it, I actually encountered manga before I ever watched anime. Since I was a comic book fan as a kid, I scoured stores back then and remember buying copies of Crying Freeman and Akira. They looked way more intense than the average comics I was reading at the time. THEN the Akira movie came out not long after, which made me prefer the anime more.

edit: There's a few manga out there though I've been meaning to pick up, since their shows were incomplete. Great Teacher Onizuka especially. One of the greatest anime ever, but at the same time, falls flat towards the end.


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> It's funny.. I haven't read much manga, but come to think of it, I actually encountered manga before I ever watched anime. Since I was a comic book fan as a kid, I scoured stores back then and remember buying copies of Crying Freeman and Akira. They looked way more intense than the average comics I was reading at the time. THEN the Akira movie came out not long after, which made me prefer the anime more.



That's 80's manga, like GITS, you should be getting that intensity that nowadays is changed for sexy naked girls...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

Speaking of Yoko Kanno, I just watched a youtube profile on her after mentioning her. I didn't realize she got her first break in games - Nobunaga's Ambition! Yet another thing I enjoyed immensely before I watched anime.

edit:
One thing that profile failed to mention is that Edward from Bebop is based on her. But musical genius rather than hacker...


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Speaking of Yoko Kanno, I just watched a youtube profile on her after mentioning her. I didn't realize she got her first break in games - Nobunaga's Ambition! Yet another thing I enjoyed immensely before I watched anime.



And speaking of Yoko Kanno as well, as much i love all of her work, Kenji kawai just invokes a mystic feeling that is not present in the anime, the making of a Cyborg for the first movie, and Innocence's sound track is just something no other composer can recreate...

SAC op is great too...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

djisas said:


> And speaking of Yoko Kanno as well, as much i love all of her work, Kenji kawai just invokes a mystic feeling that is not present in the anime, the making of a Cyborg for the first movie, and Innocence's sound track is just something no other composer can recreate...
> 
> SAC op is great too...



I loved his stuff too.. Definitely unique.. and more eerie. She tried to incorporate some of his stuff it seems, but she kind of extends beyond anything specifically Asian. She's like "world music" to me.


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I loved his stuff too.. Definitely unique.. and more eerie. She tried to incorporate some of his stuff it seems, but she kind of extends beyond anything specifically Asian. She's like "world music" to me.



Kenji for gits, he opts for traditional songs using traditional instruments, if you havent, look up making of a cyborg live for the recent live action movie, while Kano opts for a full traditional orchestra most of the time, with kenji is mostly a chorus and drums...

edit: Btw, 666 likes, nice score...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

djisas said:


> Kenji for gits, he opts for traditional songs using traditional instruments, if you havent, look up making of a cyborg live for the recent live action movie, while Kano opts for a full traditional orchestra most of the time, with kenji is mostly a chorus and drums...
> 
> edit: Btw, 666 likes, nice score...



Haha.. I'm not happy about that. 

I haven't seen the live action film. Only GITS I've avoided so far. Although the casting for Batou looks about perfect. I love that dude in Game of Thrones.


----------



## djisas (Aug 24, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Haha.. I'm not happy about that.
> 
> I haven't seen the live action film. Only GITS I've avoided so far. Although the casting for Batou looks about perfect. I love that dude in Game of Thrones.



If you go into the live action expecting nothing, it makes for a decent movie, the Major is just a poor cast imo....
Good looks, but not bad ass enough, she feels a little emo or something...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 24, 2018)

djisas said:


> If you go into the live action expecting nothing, it makes for a decent movie, the Major is just a poor cast imo....



I'll give it a chance eventually.

I'm not keen on Scarlett as Motoko either.. but not necessarily for what she got crap about (not Asian). I'm half-Asian myself.. that didn't bother me. Just her as an individual seems kind of off for the part. She's also small and doesn't project any of the authority the Major has.

edit: Oh wait, I shouldn't even call her Motoko in the film. They changed that too. Maybe there was a bit too much whitewashing. Why change that but not Batou or Togusa?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 25, 2018)

Crappywood.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 25, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Decided to rewatch GiTS (all of it) since I said I needed some cyberpunk. I didn't exactly appreciate 2nd Gig as much before, but imo, it's the best of the bunch after the first film. I mean, it actually explores future issues more at least.
> 
> Not a pretty picture either. I think they kind of give it away after a Tachikoma clip at the end of an early episode, where they find a little button that says "Reset the World".


2nd gig is great. SAC was more episodic, while 2nd gig had more of a static plot. You don't necessarily see everything happening. A lot is simply inferred. It's only there if you look. There's not that sense of movement and just... things happening. It feels like you're uncovering more and more of the overall situation as you're going along. Like a big mosiac that you're examining piece by piece.

I really liked that. It's a lot like trying to look at the real world and trying to make sense of the state of things, like following the news and piecing together the puzzle of reality, you know? And as you dial in more and more, a bigger picture comes into view and previously small events take on new meaning. Kind of invites you to really think and observe as you go along. Take it slow. Beneath it all is a truth that nobody can hold. Pretty deep stuff. I prefer it over SAC, for the most part. The pacing threw me the first time through. But by the second run I loved it. And then I watched it 7 or 8 more times that year.

I guess the way to put it is that it shows you this future scenario almost as you would uncover it if you were living in that time, just looking at your surroundings, talking to people, and watching the news. Really puts you there in that way. I think that's a big part of what makes it believable. You experience it as you would if it were real.

And yeah, you're right about the atmosphere and feel of both those series and the movies. It leaves a hole in your life that nothing else fills. The manga's great, but it doesn't have the same impact on me. I enjoy them the same, just differently from the anime. Haven't read the books. Need to.

Yoko Kanno is probably my favorite soundtrack producer, period. She has this distinctive sound about her. And it's crazy... ...she has always fucking had it! I have a couple decades of her stuff and it's all distinctly hers... ...and yet it's really diverse and out there. The gits stuff is up there for me, but I think my favorite she's done is the soundtrack to Wolf's Rain. So many absolutely gorgeous passages on those. I don't even like the show that much, but that soundtrack is incredible.

The live-action... ...I never really engaged with. I made a first impression and it matched other people's final impressions of it. So I said "nah."

Incidentally I watched a little bit of Arise the other day... ...maybe just because it's the only part of the franchise I haven't run into the ground. It's really good, especially compared to other stuff coming out at the time, but something about it doesn't hit the same spot for me. I really like the new character designs, the world, the feel, etc. But it all just seems pretty "vanilla" to me. Like, if there was no hype and ghost in the shell wasn't already a huge thing, I think it'd leave a much stronger impression on me. As a standalone thing it's good. As a ghost in the shell installment it's just kind of weak and lacking a bit in that hallmark character. *Really* hard to place.


----------



## djisas (Aug 25, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> 2nd gig is great. SAC was more episodic, while 2nd gig had more of a static plot. You don't necessarily see everything happening. A lot is simply inferred. It's only there if you look. There's not that sense of movement and just... things happening. It feels like you're uncovering more and more of the overall situation as you're going along. Like a big mosiac that you're examining piece by piece.
> 
> I really liked that. It's a lot like trying to look at the real world and trying to make sense of the state of things, like following the news and piecing together the puzzle of reality, you know? And as you dial in more and more, a bigger picture comes into view and previously small events take on new meaning. Kind of invites you to really think and observe as you go along. Take it slow. Beneath it all is a truth that nobody can hold. Pretty deep stuff. I prefer it over SAC, for the most part. The pacing threw me the first time through. But by the second run I loved it. And then I watched it 7 or 8 more times that year.
> 
> ...



Lol, don't get me started with Wolf's Rain, Mayaa Sakamoto's songs are beautiful, to bad she broke with Kanno... 

Arise is good, it's different... 
You really can go anywhere with gits. 
Animating the actual manga, would go a long way...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 25, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> 2nd gig is great. SAC was more episodic, while 2nd gig had more of a static plot. You don't necessarily see everything happening. A lot is simply inferred. It's only there if you look. There's not that sense of movement and just... things happening. It feels like you're uncovering more and more of the overall situation as you're going along. Like a big mosiac that you're examining piece by piece.
> 
> I really liked that. It's a lot like trying to look at the real world and trying to make sense of the state of things, like following the news and piecing together the puzzle of reality, you know? And as you dial in more and more, a bigger picture comes into view and previously small events take on new meaning. Kind of invites you to really think and observe as you go along. Take it slow. Beneath it all is a truth that nobody can hold. Pretty deep stuff. I prefer it over SAC, for the most part. The pacing threw me the first time through. But by the second run I loved it. And then I watched it 7 or 8 more times that year.
> 
> ...



Yeah the first season is almost a bit of an procedural/episodic crime drama.. outside of the Laughing Man stuff. And almost all of 2 is Kuze related.. with more depressing dystopia in the background. You realize it's not a fun future to live in...or I do at least.

Still sad that Origa passed away.

edit: I liked Arise, but the format of shows like that aren't my thing. Not exactly a feature or a series.


----------



## djisas (Aug 25, 2018)

You guys watched appleseed? 
It's not as good but it's another of Masamune Shirow's works...

I would also recommend Mardock Scramble, it captures some of the feel that we get from gits...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 25, 2018)

I saw Appleseed a long time ago.. might give it a view again. Intentionally have stayed away from the 3D one though.. I just don't like most of that stuff (even though I'm a gamer, I much prefer traditional/cell shaded designs). Never seen Mardock Scramble. Never even heard of it.


----------



## djisas (Aug 25, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I saw Appleseed a long time ago.. might give it a view again. Intentionally have stayed away from the 3D one though.. I just don't like most of that stuff (even though I'm a gamer, I much prefer traditional/cell shaded designs). Never seen Mardock Scramble. Never even heard of it.



Give it a try, if you have the time, pretty good cyberpunk, complex story, great visuals, awesome cast...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 25, 2018)

djisas said:


> Give it a try, if you have the time, pretty good cyberpunk, complex story, great visuals, awesome cast...



Cool.. I'll keep it in mind. Speaking of Kanno, after watching that vid I mentioned, I saw that she did Darker than Black.. so I'll give that a try now. Then watch some of these others.


----------



## djisas (Aug 25, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Cool.. I'll keep it in mind. Speaking of Kanno, after watching that vid I mentioned, I saw that she did Darker than Black.. so I'll give that a try now. Then watch some of these others.



The first season is something else, for dtb, the second, while also good, is a little different...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 25, 2018)

djisas said:


> The first season is something else, for dtb, the second, while also good, is a little different...



It never actually appealed to me, because at first glance, it looked like "Urban Bleach" or something.. but if she's involved, I'll give it a chance. That said, not everything she (or even Watanabe) does is necessarily a like from me. I didn't like Terror in Resonance... couldn't even finish it.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 26, 2018)

Darker than Black is pretty good. I didn't have the problems with S2 that a lot of people seemed to have. It's definitely different. Not suuper memorable stuff, but all around solid.

Terror in Resonance, I wanted to like. It had SO much potential. I wanted to like it so bad. But to me it was just another one of those pseudo deep shows. All of these analogies and piles of symbols symbolizing symbolism, all to tell a very simple story with simple characters. In the beginning I thought it was gonna be great. And then as it went along it got dumb. The payoff sucked imho.

The soundtrack is great, though. It's funny. A good half of the shows she's worked on, I think kinda suck. But I still listen to the soundtracks.

Is it just me, or does it seem like every time a renowned writer is announced on a big project with a big studio and people pick up the hype, the story sucks? Why is that. When nobody cares is when it's actually good. Anybody remember Psycho Pass S2 and the Urobutcher fiasco?

Psycho Pass deserves a mention here, though. Anime minority report. I could go for more like that.

Another "lesser" one I really like is Ergo Proxy, though I may be the minority there. I loved the world they built. A lot more to it than there seems like there is.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Darker than Black is pretty good. I didn't have the problems with S2 that a lot of people seemed to have. It's definitely different. Not suuper memorable stuff, but all around solid.
> 
> Terror in Resonance, I wanted to like. It had SO much potential. I wanted to like it so bad. But to me it was just another one of those pseudo deep shows. All of these analogies and piles of symbols symbolizing symbolism, all to tell a very simple story with simple characters. In the beginning I thought it was gonna be great. And then as it went along it got dumb. The payoff sucked imho.
> 
> ...



Terror got dumb to me the minute their "rival".. the girl with free rein over police.. came into the series. It was worse than Death Note (which itself was actually pretty good until L died).

edit: When it started, I thought it'd just be a rivalry with that lazy detective.. which would have been cool. But then, the series turn them into the heroes instead and introduced the cheesy girl.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 26, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Terror got dumb to me the minute their "rival".. the girl with free rein over police.. came into the series. It was worse than Death Note (which itself was actually pretty good until L died).


Yep. Cheap as shit.

Death Note... ...yeah I pretty much consider it over when L dies. That's as far as I watch. Good enough for me lol. The N arc is just pointless.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 26, 2018)

It kind of makes me sad though, because I like Watanabe a lot.. and this seemed to be a labor of love to him. No one forced him to do it.. he came up with the series on his own. I halfway want to think I'm missing something... but then, there's way too much anime to give it another chance.


----------



## djisas (Aug 26, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Darker than Black is pretty good. I didn't have the problems with S2 that a lot of people seemed to have. It's definitely different. Not suuper memorable stuff, but all around solid.
> 
> Terror in Resonance, I wanted to like. It had SO much potential. I wanted to like it so bad. But to me it was just another one of those pseudo deep shows. All of these analogies and piles of symbols symbolizing symbolism, all to tell a very simple story with simple characters. In the beginning I thought it was gonna be great. And then as it went along it got dumb. The payoff sucked imho.
> 
> ...



Psycho Pass was pretty good, good cyberpunk stuff...

And ofc ergo proxy was really interesting, boring at times yes, but really good if you learn to enjoy it...

Well while on the subject, Eve no jikan was masterpiece for me.
Sakasama no patema with really great world bulding too.
And Texhnolize already an oldie, serial experimental LAIN also a mindfucking classic...

I better stop here...


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 26, 2018)

djisas said:


> Psycho Pass was pretty good, good cyberpunk stuff...
> 
> And ofc ergo proxy was really interesting, boring at times yes, but really good if you learn to enjoy it...
> 
> ...


Ergo Proxy has some pacing issues. At times it feels like it diverges a little too much, but after a while you realize that everything that happens - even the stuff that seems boring - has a reason to be included. It's all part of the journey and the show's world. I think once you realize that, you appreciate it a lot more. I do anyway. I love worldbuilding. People always call it pretentious, like it wants to be deep. I don't think that's true. In fact I'd say it's actually very direct. But if you're misled by some of the vagueness, you might think it's pseudo-deep and dismiss keystone stuff as being symbolic nonsense when really it's not even symbolic. It's actually telling you a clear-cut story.

I actually really like all of the ventures outside of the dome. Interesting takeaways through out. And things quickly get abstract and weird and out there. Easy way to get to my heart. 

Psycho Pass was a breath of fresh air when it came out. Really stood out a lot. I think that was most people's "best of season." And for good reason. Just an all-around well executed story with compelling characters, intelligent themes and a really great look/feel. S1 had it all, man. It's SO rare to see a good sci-fi pop up now. I was getting ready to drop anime at the time, but that show kept me going.

Eve No Jikan! Yes! Now we're getting a little obscure. I totally forgot about that. Not because it wasn't good, though! I was just watching so much back then that it all runs together. Really nice, sort of slice of life meets sci-fi. And I'm not talking cheesy, pandering slice of life. I mean slice of actual life. It was interesting to see how it explored the implications of human interaction with advanced AI's... ...and how those AI's integrate into a world of living, breathing human beings. Very thoughtful and contemplative. One of those things where it sort of lulls you into a calm, but also turns your brain on. Really enjoyed it.

Don't know why, but thinking of that one makes me think of Planetes.

Patema Inverted wasn't too bad. I was a little underwhelmed but I recall not being in the right frame of mind to appreciate it. I should really re-watch it. I was excited when it was first announced. Couldn't wait for it to come out. Don't remember much about it tbh :/

Texhnolize is obligatory sci-fi watching. Nuff said.

And YES. Lain. That's probably one of my favorites ever. That show is the definition of atmosphere. And I swear to you, I've seen it dozens of times and still can't settle on how to interpret it. Every time I go along, I feel like I FINALLY get it... ...like the picture I have is so complete. And then the next time I watch I realize I'm off and NOW I get it. Of course there are certain aspects that are just static and objective, but that stuff takes a while to pick up on. The whole thing is one big ketamine trip and I love it. So dissociative. If I did top # lists, it'd be on all of them.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 27, 2018)

Cyber City.. Not the most engaging, but it has great style. Visually exactly what I was looking for.

So I looked up who did it.. lo and behold the creator of Vampire Hunter D and Ninja Scroll... it reminded me of exactly that.. just sci-fi.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 27, 2018)

Goodness, I have no idea whats up in AoT right now.

Also, wow was the contrast between the intro and the theme really something.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 27, 2018)

Macross: Do you remember love?

I'm ashamed to say I've never actually seen this (seen some Robotech over the years). It's good! Definitely better than Evangelion. Why does that get the most mecha related attention? Do you people like bleak shit or what? And if I want to watch humans battling it out like Gundam, I've already mentioned LoGH.

Speaking of bleak, did anyone mention the Netflix adaption of Devilman already? Because that's extremely depressing too. More than Evangelion.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2018)

Is Youjo Senki worth a watch? I have only seen 4 animes that I really like so far, Death Note, ReZero, HunterxHunter, Code Geass.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 27, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Is Youjo Senki worth a watch? I have only seen 4 animes that I really like so far, Death Note, ReZero, HunterxHunter, Code Geass.


It's good, not great. You need to know about WW2 and be an atheist to enjoy it, I enjoyed it.
Try Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood for something of similar calibre to those 4, or try something like A Silent Voice, Anohana or Clannad for a change of pace.


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Is Youjo Senki worth a watch? I have only seen 4 animes that I really like so far, Death Note, ReZero, HunterxHunter, Code Geass.



It is pretty interesting, compared to the manga, the art is kinda shit, but its pretty crazy...


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 27, 2018)

djisas said:


> It is pretty interesting, compared to the manga, the art is kinda shit, but its pretty crazy...


That was on purpose, to make Tanya less waifu~ish.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 27, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> It's good, not great. You need to know about WW2 and be an atheist to enjoy it, I enjoyed it.
> Try Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood for something of similar calibre to those 4, or try something like A Silent Voice, Anohana or Clannad for a change of pace.



lol.. kind of a limited demographic.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 27, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> lol.. kind of a limited demographic.


I find it better than the usual moe+theme trash (kancole, girls und panzer, strike witches, etc.). Plus it seems a loli Hitler grabs some viewers.


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2018)

This is what you can expect from Youjo senki...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 29, 2018)

finally caught up and watched latest AoT, my comment is now... ".....DO SOMETHING"


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

Why is there so much magical girl anime, but not magical women? Anyone know of one?

Since we were talking about music earlier, I should point out that a great majority of my favorite musicians are also magical women  (Siouxsie, Kate Bush, Stevie Nicks, etc).


----------



## djisas (Aug 30, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Why is there so much magical girl anime, but not magical women? Anyone know of one?
> 
> Since we were talking about music earlier, I should point out that a great majority of my favorite musicians are also magical women  (Siouxsie, Kate Bush, Stevie Nicks, etc).



Which anime do they star in? 
Haven't really heard about them 

Now back on the topic, no one cares about old hags... 
But i remember at least 1 about a witch women...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

djisas said:


> Which anime do they star in?
> Haven't really heard about them
> 
> Now back on the topic, no one cares about old hags...
> But i remember at least 1 about a witch women...



Not that old! That middlepoint between Sailor Moon and a Hagraven.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 30, 2018)

Otaku? The word "teen" gives double profit, it's for both young girls and grown immature men.
No s;g0 this week...


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

Otaku? I thought that was the fandom or something.

To be serious, I just mean some fantasy stuff with adult women. Like western fantasy. I suppose Claymore is the coolest I've come across, but they're warrior chicks.

edit: I have the same request for games.

How the hell is Yuna more popular than Lulu? I don't get it


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 30, 2018)

FFX? IX is best girl.


----------



## MatGrow (Aug 30, 2018)

Anime nation has died.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 30, 2018)

MatGrow said:


> Anime nation has died.



Why? We just had a few pages worth of Legend of Galatic Heroes and Cyberpunk discussion. Does anime get better than that?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe it has to do with the new SAO trailer?


----------



## djisas (Aug 30, 2018)

W


StrayKAT said:


> Why? We just had a few pages worth of Legend of Galatic Heroes and Cyberpunk discussion. Does anime get better than that?



And we havent even started discussing steampunk or fantasy...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 30, 2018)

What's an easy way to find the air date of the episodes of this season of shows without getting spoilers? All the sites I've found with air dates also have little plot blurbs with them, and I don't want that. Just trying to find the end date of SG0 and this season of MHA, so I can know if I should start them now or wait.


----------



## djisas (Aug 30, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> What's an easy way to find the air date of the episodes of this season of shows without getting spoilers? All the sites I've found with air dates also have little plot blurbs with them, and I don't want that. Just trying to find the end date of SG0 and this season of MHA, so I can know if I should start them now or wait.



anidb.com, or horrible subs can give you that and minor status indications, in case of anidb...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 3, 2018)

Another week, another new AoT episode. Finally something interesting happens, and we cut from it less than halfway through and never go back, and then another interesting thing happens and it's the 'to be continued' bit.

Next season I'm waiting for it to all air before I watch.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 3, 2018)

Mmm, if I'm not wrong, next season should be when they reach the basement.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 3, 2018)

Lol... ...I remember that emotional rollercoaster from AOT S1. And after the way things dropped off back then I said "...FUCK this." and opted to forget it even existed. One day it'll be finished and maybe I'll sit down and watch it then. That way I know what to skip


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 3, 2018)

I'll be watching AoT later today..currently getting Yugioh GX in japanese as I never really gave it a proper go when it was released, never was a fan of the main character but people recommend it.
I watched 5D few years back after the initial release and I was blown away how good it actually turned out to be, as a old school Yu-gi-oh fan I wasn't keen on the whole riding duel thing, but it grown on me as I carried on watching 5D.
May throw in Arc-V into my list as it has lot of cool things which made me love Yugioh as a show and the card game. 
Stopped playing Yugioh after they introduced the XYZ format which I wasn't really big fan of and got into Cardfight Vanguard, but now I don't play any TCG.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 7, 2018)

Finally got time to watch the last s;g0.
Best way to describe it is: WTF, best character design ever, WTF why, freacking finally!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 7, 2018)

The final episode or the most recent? I thought there were a few eps left?


----------



## djisas (Sep 7, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> The final episode or the most recent? I thought there were a few eps left?



They just about starting a new arc...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 8, 2018)

Dang. Guess I’ll wait longer to start then


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 8, 2018)

4 more to go.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 12, 2018)

AoT getting more interesting now but build up to the main event is just like watching DBZ.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2018)

Finally finished watching Space Battleship Yamato 2199 series. I think ive been trying to complete it for months but never got around to completing the last two episodes because there were other things to watch.


Now that I have, im pissed off because there was a second and third series and I cant find the manga on my reader and I cant find streams or dvds from S2 and S3 either.

Nvm, I found but only in 480p


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 13, 2018)

Hell yes, he is back!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 20, 2018)

So the new ep of AoT is really something. More solid action this time, one of the better episodes so far.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

Don't laugh, but I think I may just wait for the dub (I've seen both versions of Season 1, but started off with a dub). Maybe that's why I liked the scientist chick the most.. the English is good.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 20, 2018)

Fair enough. The only reason I didn't go dub with this one is either Erin or Armin had the most annoying whiny voice in S1. They've still got it in Japanese but at least I can't understand them.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 20, 2018)

Maybe it's a thing with whacky characters. I liked the scientist in the dub for Steins Gate too. And I love Ed in Bebop (love everything about that dub really).


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 20, 2018)

World Line 1.12.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Maybe it's a thing with whacky characters. I liked the scientist in the dub for Steins Gate too. And I love Ed in Bebop (love everything about that dub really).


Ed's VA was a lot of fun


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 28, 2018)

And like that, steins;gate 0 has ended, and on a really nice high note.
Please don't change directors next time...


----------



## djisas (Sep 28, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> And like that, steins;gate 0 has ended, and on a really nice high note.
> Please don't change directors next time...



Didnt notice it was over, rofl...
Not a bad point to stop though, it will just make waiting harder...


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 28, 2018)

We may get an OVA, but it will be of original content, there is nothing more to cover AFAIK.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 28, 2018)

Well that's good news for me. I'll get downloading and watching asap.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 30, 2018)

I always say another week another AoT episode, but not this week. Due to the typhoon this week is being delayed to next week. I'm not sure if that means we're getting 2 eps next week or the season is going for an extra week, but I guess it doesn't really matter anyways.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> I always say another week another AoT episode, but not this week. Due to the typhoon this week is being delayed to next week. I'm not sure if that means we're getting 2 eps next week or the season is going for an extra week, but I guess it doesn't really matter anyways.


Most likely just get 1 episode or a 1 episode that be 40mins long or something.


----------



## morpha (Oct 11, 2018)

okay so Goblin Slayer is pretty messed up. Like ... I was watching it as I was drifting off to sleep and decided to stop lest it cause disturbing dreams.

Bunny Girl senpai (Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai) has an interesting premise. I had expected it to be shitty softcore porn waifu bait.

Honestly as much as I love Steins;Gate Im glad that season is over.. it was such a disappointing shit show. My beard progresses faster than that plot.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 12, 2018)

Goblin Slayer looks to me like One Punch, a single premise, no story, no character development, just blood for the blood god. And rape, because, why not.
Bunny Girl has a touch of oregairu (do not confuse with oreimo, for the love of Haruhi), with the protagonist being a smart loner instead of the usual good blind idiot, and it seems to go forward, that is always nice. The only problem I had with oregairu was not solving the "harem" (if you can call it that), and not having a third season, I hope Bunny girl doesn't have the same problems.
The other one I'm judging right now is Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara. Has a nice tone.
I prefer emotional slower series with character development over senseless action/fanservice. Extra points if they have an ending.

On Goblin Slayer's defence, I can say that Priestess design is really good.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 12, 2018)

With Steins;Gate is the plot wrapped up, even if it was slow?
And does Goblin Slayer have anything to do with that new meme thing I've seen going around? I think it has something to do with dark souls? People have been comparing it to Doomslayer from Doom, but I thought it was a joke like a reskin of another format.


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2018)

Goblin Slayer has what the other isekai/fantasy anime lacks: straight forward violence and raep, and the girls are cute too... 
Im in!


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 12, 2018)

djisas said:


> Goblin Slayer has what the other isekai/fantasy anime lacks: straight forward violence and raep, and the girls are cute too...
> Im in!


I'm glad we finally got something a bit darker than the cutesy and/or ecchi stuff that has been shoveled out in recent years. (when it comes to fantasy or stuck in a video game setting)


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2018)

morpha said:


> I was watching it as I was drifting off to sleep and decided to stop lest it cause disturbing dreams.



Ah, you've been pretty sheltered if you thought that was disturbing. There are many shows that I wish I never got around to see and this doesn't even make it in the list. Thankfully never had bad dreams though.


----------



## djisas (Oct 12, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Ah, you've been pretty sheltered if you thought that was disturbing. There are many shows that I wish I never got around to see and this doesn't even make it in the list. Thankfully never had bad dreams though.



Well, berserker is a lot nastier than Goblin Slayer, who is a kid next to Guts... 
Or one can always watch higurashi or umineko...


----------



## morpha (Oct 12, 2018)

I watched Grave of the Fireflies once. Never again.

Could not finish Higurashi no naka koro ni (When Cicada's cry) or the more recent Ocultic; Notes.

Perfect Blue was alright. Creepy but not too creepy


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 12, 2018)

I can watch Gantz all day, but Grave of the Fireflies only once, never again.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2018)

I've got Grave under the belt 3 times, the latest with the wife, who also insists "Never again". It's such a powerful movie, and once I realized the background of the cover, made me want to struggle thru it again.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 12, 2018)

djisas said:


> Well, berserker is a lot nastier than Goblin Slayer, who is a kid next to Guts...
> Or one can always watch higurashi or umineko...



Or Made in Abyss, another recent mistake I made.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 13, 2018)

Made in Abyss is fun. It feels like a roguelike. The next season is going to get some epic fights.


----------



## djisas (Oct 13, 2018)

Go watch girls last tour, very powerful story, read the manga while at it...


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 13, 2018)

djisas said:


> Go watch girls last tour, very powerful story, read the manga while at it...


^This.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 14, 2018)

Want to have a good laugh? Check the synopsis for "Conception", a new one this season. There is no counter argument if someone says anime is trash after reading that.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 14, 2018)

When I watched Grave of the Fireflies, I was drunk, so that was fun...

...not gonna lie, cried my eyes out. I usually don't get like that. At most, a single tear might roll down, and I can probably count the number of times on my hands. I'm a rock when it comes to sad movies, but I've never seen anything that goddamned sad. It's not even fair, how upsettingly crushing that story is. Or maybe I was just a moody kind of drunk. I don't think so, though. Maybe I should watch it again sober to make sure 

GOTF is moment after moment of just "Awwww... NOOOOO! Wh-what? Oh no! Oh please god, no! It can't *BE!* _WHYYY?!_" Or at least that's how I remember it, being fully sloshed as I was. It's brutal.

But it's not really what I'd call disturbing. Heavy and impactful, sure. Come to think of it I don't think I've ever seen any anime that was truly disturbing to me. Not sure why that is but for whatever reason the weird/terrifying stuff doesn't get to me.

Well... I _can_ think of two distinct moments. The first is that hospital scene in Akira with the teddy monster. The little jingle and just the imagery... or more, the way things moved, definitely upset me a little bit. That one scene in Perfect Blue was pretty awful, too. I won't spoil it... the one when she was playing in the crime show. I just feel like it encapsulated every aspect of the experience she had there... ...Perfect Blue was generally very good at injecting complex emotional states into you and that scene cut right into me. That was traumatic. It portrays things in a way where you almost can't help but experience things as the main character does. It's a pretty twisted movie. Very intense in a subtle and sinister way. Like actually being crazy, you don't nessarily realize what its doing to you, but you always sort of _feel_ it. And it feels really wrong, though you're not always sure why.


----------



## djisas (Oct 14, 2018)

Hmm, speaking of sad, Violet evergarden has some good moments too, anyone that hasnt watched it, give it a try...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

djisas said:


> Hmm, speaking of sad, Violet evergarden has some good moments too, anyone that hasnt watched it, give it a try...



It was pretty slow for me and kept falling asleep tbh.. but I stuck through it.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2018)

The problem with Violet Evergader is it's studio, KyoAni is great for drama and visuals, but sucks at war themes. All villains were cheap.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 15, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> The problem with Violet Evergader is it's studio, KyoAni is great for drama and visuals, but sucks at war themes. All villains were cheap.



Yeah, it's definitely pretty. Looking at their credits, I like some of their comedic stuff.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 15, 2018)

Something is going *down* next week in AoT. I don't like how this ended at all.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2018)

I think this is a pause until April.
You don't want to know what happened there.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 15, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> I think this is a pause until April.
> You don't want to know what happened there.


WE DON'T GET MORE UNTIL APRIL???? After they showed us that???? Dear lord this might be the end of me right here right now.
I don't like how smug everyone is being in the comments about the teaser. It's like the book readers of Game of Thrones being all "hehehe R=L=J "


Spoiler: Video of the ending














I don't want to know if these are right or wrong, I just want to put them out here so if I'm right I can brag


Spoiler: My guesses



1. Erwin and co. get absolutely shredded by new titan guy. This leads to that, fight between Erin, Levi, and Mikasa. Levi injects Mikasa with titan serum, possibly because of her Ackerman bloodline.
2. Levi is Enemy of Humanity™  (I don't like this one)


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2018)

1. Wrong but no entirely wrong.
2. Nah.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> WE DON'T GET MORE UNTIL APRIL???? After they showed us that???? Dear lord this might be the end of me right here right now.
> I don't like how smug everyone is being in the comments about the teaser. It's like the book readers of Game of Thrones being all "hehehe R=L=J "
> 
> 
> ...



You know, 



Spoiler: im with you on



Mikasa taking the shot, if there's a fine human specimen with massive potential, it would be her.


As for the second part 



Spoiler



Mikasa will make an enemy of anyone that hurts Eren"


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2018)

Both your deductions are good, but you are missing crucial info not shown on purpose.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 15, 2018)

I imagine going frame by frame for that sequence before the teaser would show something, but I doubt I’d get anything useful out of it really.

I seriously can’t belive they’re going to put a near 6 month delay in the middle of this.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2018)

Guys, the solution is to read the manga after ch72...
Titan 3 sure raised the hype to new levels...


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 15, 2018)

I always bite on the hype for AoT and I always get disappointed.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 15, 2018)

I've always, _always_, avoided the manga of series I'm watching to avoid spoiling the series for myself, but I really might for this one.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> I've always, _always_, avoided the manga of series I'm watching to avoid spoiling the series for myself, but I really might for this one.


Have patience on this one.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> I've always, _always_, avoided the manga of series I'm watching to avoid spoiling the series for myself, but I really might for this one.



I did it with bleach, fairy tail, just read Goblin slayer, one punch, and one or another that i might have read...

It usually pays out...


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2018)

djisas said:


> I did it with bleach, fairy tail, just read Goblin slayer, one punch, and one or another that i might have read...
> 
> It usually pays out...


Spice and Wolf in my case.
Has anyone watched Index or Railgun? Is it worth it? The LN were a bore to me but maybe it's better animated?


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 16, 2018)

Watched the first episode of Goblin Slayer. Not sure why it's so controversial. Or maybe I'm too old for my own good. Seems like some of the first anime I ever saw were just as brutal.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 16, 2018)

The latest episode of AOT cliffhanger/preview left me a little excited on whats going to happen. I've only read upto part after they've caught annie from the manga but that was it.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 16, 2018)

Anyone know if Cencoroll 2 was released? I saw a trailer for Cencoroll 3?! But I don't think it actually made it.


----------



## djisas (Oct 16, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Watched the first episode of Goblin Slayer. Not sure why it's so controversial. Or maybe I'm too old for my own good. Seems like some of the first anime I ever saw were just as brutal.


Nowadays, youre only allowed to have ponies, rainbows and children singing songs of joy in media.
If someone bitches about there being to much gore, rape, etc, ppl will complain, sjw bitches will make everything to stop ppl from having fun...



lZKoce said:


> Anyone know if Cencoroll 2 was released? I saw a trailer for Cencoroll 3?! But I don't think it actually made it.


That i remember, it was never made...
Apparently, a quick research tells me there where production issues and the project is stalled indefinitely...


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 16, 2018)

djisas said:


> Nowadays, youre only allowed to have ponies, rainbows and children singing songs of joy in media.
> If someone bitches about there being to much gore, rape, etc, ppl will complain, sjw bitches will make everything to stop ppl from having fun...
> 
> 
> ...



I like wholesome entertainment as much as the next person, but it's weird that things got softer. I was still a little kid when I first bought a Crying Freeman comic/manga. And I think Ninja Scroll had worse scenes, if I recall correctly. Worse for being realistic/human vs human violence.

In the West.. I have to say, it was probably a bad idea that I saw Robocop when I was 9 years old. lol. That movie is still brutal.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 16, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Not sure why it's so controversial.



Me neither, I guess now that anime is so mainstream so are the reactions.



StrayKAT said:


> it was probably a bad idea that I saw Robocop when I was 9 years old.



Me too, I remember there was a scene with a brain in a vat or some shit like that ? Nightmare fuel stuff at the time. Funny though, I literally do not remember anything else but that scene.


----------



## djisas (Oct 16, 2018)

Well, how about every horror movie out there?
Though the real problem was the rape scene in goblin slayer, no one gave a fuck about berserk which was goblin slayer on roids...


----------



## jormungand (Oct 16, 2018)

The thing is that anime has focused to much on softening for bigger audiences... cmon!!!! The killing the rape and bunch of gore series are out there from the best times of anime. This is no DC or marvel. Balalaika kills 2 kids cold blood in Black lagoon. 
Edited 2 sick minded kids

What i think that misslead people perspective from a seinen anime was the art... imo is like watching a shounen art with seinen story


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 16, 2018)

A Nazi Vampire eats a baby in Hellsing, big problem.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 16, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> A Nazi Vampire eats a baby in Hellsing, big problem.


The thing is that baby face anime like lovers wont watch hellsing cuz it looks grownup. But they click on the one that looks like My hero academia facelike.... and boom ahhhhhh whats this??!!!!


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 16, 2018)

It's not like there was another series who did something similar, right?
Made in Abyss was awesome.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 16, 2018)

Claymore was recent, and that was classic brutal.. Ninja Scroll style.


----------



## djisas (Oct 17, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> It's not like there was another series who did something similar, right?
> Made in Abyss was awesome.



And it only gets better in the  manga, more gore and nudity...


----------



## morpha (Oct 25, 2018)

okay so Zombieland Saga... I dont get it. Aside from the shitty pun with the word SAGA.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 25, 2018)

Me neither.
Enjoying Bunny Girl so far and I'm giving Goblin Slayer the benefit of the doubt. Having an almighty character is all right if it's something like Alucard, and not like Kirito.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2018)

Is it bad i've only watched and finished the 12 episodes for One punch man last week??
Addicted to the opening song at the moment.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 25, 2018)

Listen to Watamote's one.

WTF, I'm not sure if I can do this, but it's better if you see it for yourself:
https://www.animenewsnetwork.com/in...-a-25-year-old-mathematical-conundrum/.138635


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 27, 2018)

Watched Castlevania S2, and it's fantastic. If you liked S1 you'll love S2; as in, it's 5am and I binged the whole thing. Also it isn't very 'soft' so all you whining about that will enjoy it haha.
I really like the characters too.

Spoiler for final episode.


Spoiler



I gotta say, poor Alucard man. All that's happened to him, and then his friends leave (for understandable reasons) and he has to deal with the whole emptiness of the place by himself. It actually made me really sad


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Claymore was recent, and that was classic brutal.. Ninja Scroll style.



I loved Claymore. I just wish that it was longer.



bubbleawsome said:


> Watched Castlevania S2, and it's fantastic. If you liked S1 you'll love S2; as in, it's 5am and I binged the whole thing. Also it isn't very 'soft' so all you whining about that will enjoy it haha.
> I really like the characters too.
> 
> Spoiler for final episode.
> ...



currently catching up with this


----------



## djisas (Oct 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I loved Claymore. I just wish that it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> currently catching up with this



Well, you can read the claymore manga, it's pretty expansive compared to the anime...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2018)

djisas said:


> Well, you can read the claymore manga, it's pretty expansive compared to the anime...



Ive read it. That's why I said I wish the anime was longer. There is just so much more to the story that isn't explained or shown in the anime


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 29, 2018)

Well now that AoT is on break and I've binged all of Castlevania I needed something else to fill my time with.

I jumped on the MHA train.
It's actually pretty good.
Still kinda disappointing I caved.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I loved Claymore. I just wish that it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> currently catching up with this



I get that.. but usually I like 20-30 eps personally. But if anything deserves longer, it's series like that. It annoys me that it's usually more traditionally shounen/younger oriented series that are longer.


----------



## VincentVanBork (Oct 29, 2018)

Watching JoJo's Bizzare Adventures now. Season 2 was lit. And I also liked the fact that the main character was voiced by the same voice actor as Gintoki from Gintama.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2018)

VincentVanBork said:


> Watching JoJo's Bizzare Adventures now. Season 2 was lit. And I also liked the fact that the main character was voiced by the same voice actor as Gintoki from Gintama.



I really liked Jojo up to that point. Curious if you will like it further. He changed the powers from Hamon to "Stands" later, and it just changes the whole martial art dynamic to me. Like it goes from Fist of the North Star cool to Yu-gi-oh cheesy.

Plus, grandson Jotaro is a huge dick. Treat your mom well, kids.

edit: Ironically, the Stand mimics Kenshiro's attack from Fist of the North Star. But the Stands themselves are cheesy to me. I kind of understand why he wanted to differentiate himself from traditional "power ups" in anime, but if anything deserved to stick to the old style, it was Jojo.


----------



## VincentVanBork (Oct 29, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I really liked Jojo up to that point. Curious if you will like it further. He changed the powers from Hamon to "Stands" later, and it just changes the whole martial art dynamic to me. Like it goes from Fist of the North Star cool to Yu-gi-oh cheesy.
> 
> Plus, grandson Jotaro is a huge dick. Treat your mom well, kids.


I only saw a couple episodes of season 3, but yeah, i don' t really like Jotaro's attitude so far. The whole Stand thing is kinda weird, I've also liked Hamon more. I'm not excited about the return of Dio as well, but I hope the plot gets more interesting when I'll watch it further.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2018)

So. I watched the second season of Castlevania. It feels like they just wanted to rush through the rest of the story without much build up as the previous season. So much to pack in into 8 not even 30min episodes (intro/outro takes at least a minute or two??)

I remember how the first series left on such an abrupt cliff hanger but this seems pretty 'meh' like "I waited half a year just for this???"


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 31, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ...(intro/outro takes at least a minute or two??)...


One and a half each, improve your weaboo level.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 31, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> One and a half each, improve your weaboo level.



I normally skip anyway


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2018)

Watched S1 of Castlevania myself for halloween, watched 1st episode of S2 but will leave my impression after i've finished. 
Does make me want give the games a proper go, played Rondo of blood on the PSP and didn't get far as I was not prepared for the difficulty lol.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 4, 2018)

Well after binging all of MHA in about 4 days I  really really like it. Sure, it’s not super serious, it’s a little repetitive, and a lot of power seems to come from ‘believing in yourself’ but after watching so many serious and depressing shows this is exactly what I needed. It fits its role well.

Technically it’s really well done. Good animation with fantastic shading and colors, really makes it pop. I like the drawing style and I’d say action is above average. I only watched fan subs so I can’t comment on official subs or dub.

I know I’m basically the prime audience (male from 13-21) but I also like the humor. Even the short ‘throwaway’ jokes that don’t even get a reaction are usually good. The serious moments are only rarely spoiled by a joke or gaff.

Something I think would be cool. Season 3 spoilers.


Spoiler: season 3



I would love it if All for One is done. He can still have battles of wit with All Might from the prison, and maybe Handsy guy could try to break him out, but I hope All Might’s ‘sacrifice’ is used to actually put this old and powerful villain away for good and now Deku and Handsy act as continuations for both of them.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 6, 2018)

Some Opinions as I have seen this debate in comment section of Youtube...for those who watched anime in english first and then japanese.
I remember watching the english dub for Yugioh,DBZ and Tekkaman Blade and enjoyed it, now older and accessed to japanese version. I just can't stand the cheesy music and dialogue of english dub.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 6, 2018)

It varies, I like the english voice of Shinji a bit more, unless it's for screaming, then the japanese VA is a lot better.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Some Opinions as I have seen this debate in comment section of Youtube...for those who watched anime in english first and then japanese.
> I remember watching the english dub for Yugioh,DBZ and Tekkaman Blade and enjoyed it, now older and accessed to japanese version. I just can't stand the cheesy music and dialogue of english dub.



It all depends, I think. Even Watanabe (creator of Bebop) said the English was actually superior... as did the composer (Yoko Kanno). But that's probably something that already lends well to a Western focus.

edit: I've said earlier here that I loved the Steins:Gate dub. I'm not sure why.. but I do.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 6, 2018)

Castlevania turned out to be very mediocre. Definitely a case of western animation both in plot and character development, and by that I mean the lack of it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 6, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Castlevania turned out to be very mediocre. Definitely a case of western animation both in plot and character development, and by that I mean the lack of it.



I rather liked it, but I haven't seen the second season.


----------



## morpha (Nov 6, 2018)

@kurosagi01 
Same with me. I loved Watching Robotech, Yugioh, Pokemon, Sailor Moon and Tekkaman Blade as a kid. Cant stand them now. 

To be fair though, the dialog is still just as cheesy if your japanese. The cheeze is just lost on us weeaboo's.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 7, 2018)

I especially would prefer the dub for those long series (if I even watch them. I rarely do). Like DBZ, Naruto, etc.. Just because half of it is teasing and multi week long "powerups". lol. Some of the plots are cool, but it's mostly something I'd glance at and play in the background. You can't do that if you rely on subs.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't have problem with the voice actors, its more to do with the execution of dialogues provided which can easily changed the whole plot or even the character personality itself. Seto Kaiba from Yugioh is a good example of how choice of dialogue changes the whole persona of the character.
The change of music is not too bad either.
The only english dub that was done right to me is Tenchi, purely because it was done in english first.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 21, 2018)

Almost time for my christmas film of choice:








Anyone else watch a particular anime movie/OVA/series around christmas?


----------



## djisas (Nov 21, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Almost time for my christmas film of choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, but maybe this would be a good rewatch... 

I got a pile of movies to watch too...


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 21, 2018)

My backlog is killing me. Currently, I'm attacking Welcome to the NHK, after that, Monster, then Sky Crawlers, and after that, Legend of the Galactic Heroes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2018)

Is there a top 5 watched anime list year over year? I'd like to watch the best 5 anime's either sorted by most watched or best rated, for each for the last ten years. so 50 anime total I want to watch

Anywhere I can find a list like that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Castlevania turned out to be very mediocre. Definitely a case of western animation both in plot and character development, and by that I mean the lack of it.



I enjoyed the first series. Second series was a bit meh. It felt very rushed and a lot of things seemed to have gone on unexplained without much build up. 



kurosagi01 said:


> Almost time for my christmas film of choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robotech!


----------



## djisas (Nov 24, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Is there a top 5 watched anime list year over year? I'd like to watch the best 5 anime's either sorted by most watched or best rated, for each for the last ten years. so 50 anime total I want to watch
> 
> Anywhere I can find a list like that?



I think you can try MAL or anidb, they should have lists...


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 24, 2018)

Finally finished Welcome to the NHK. It was not only a lot better than I expected, it was heavy on the feels department.
Also, Hellsing Ultimate Abridged is out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2018)

ULTRAMAN HYYYYYYYYPE










Its produced by the same company behind Ghost In The Shell. I just hope it doesnt turn out to be a disappointment like Castlevania as far as the storyline goes.



kurosagi01 said:


> Almost time for my christmas film of choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a side note if you like the singing from the ming may saga of robotech/Macross - you will probably like this....










I loved F91. Its a shame that the production was dogged by so any issues and they ended up making what should of been a fleshed out series into an one off OVA style movie. Not much singing goes on it if i remember correctly which is a shame.... this song is one of the best ending theme songs ive heard from a gundam series and not just because its from back in the 80s/early 90s.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 28, 2018)

Netflix is doing a Live-Action Cowboy Bebop series... I was having a good day.
Murica, please go ruin your own franchises.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 28, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ULTRAMAN HYYYYYYYYPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am indeed hype for Ultraman, my body is not ready for it. They should be basing it off the manga which was really good.
Not fan of Eternal Wind, prefer the other song from F91.
Cowboy bebop "may" work for american adaptation...


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 28, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am indeed hype for Ultraman, my body is not ready for it. They should be basing it off the manga which was really good.
> Not fan of Eternal Wind, prefer the other song from F91.
> Cowboy bebop "may" work for american adaptation...


Like Death Note?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 28, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Like Death Note?


If we was go by the whole race card and getting the casting correct and original source material...
What I mean is if we was to go by the premise of Cowboy vs Deathnote, cowboy is set in the future and the main character "Spike Spiegel" to me can be interpret someone not japanese but perhaps european?

Death-note is set in japan so all the characters should realistically be japanese and the premise to be japanese.

But keep in mind..i'm keeping my expectations LOW.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 28, 2018)

I didn't mind Death Note too much, and honestly really enjoyed the Rurouni Kenshin  adaptations. I don't have high hopes for Bebop, not overly impressed with the animation style in that promo for Ultraman....

Sorry, let me clarify. I liked the ORIGINAL Death Note live actions, not the newer, amercianized junk.


----------



## djisas (Nov 28, 2018)

If you would like to watch a real good live action, try nodame cantabile, its is genuinely as good or better than the anime, but then again, it's a Japanese live action and was made before...


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 28, 2018)

Don't give them ideas.
Also, Netflix will start streaming Evangelion, all of it. The series, Death and Rebirth, End of Eva, and Rebuild.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 28, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Don't give them ideas.
> Also, Netflix will start streaming Evangelion, all of it. The series, Death and Rebirth, End of Eva, and Rebuild.


The final rebuild is still coming...just a very long wait.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 28, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> The final rebuild is still coming...just a very long wait.


After or before HL3? It may even come after Megaman Legends 3, if you know what I mean.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am indeed hype for Ultraman, my body is not ready for it. They should be basing it off the manga which was really good.
> Not fan of Eternal Wind, prefer the other song from F91.
> Cowboy bebop "may" work for american adaptation...



the opening?











I think you might be thinking of Crossbone Gundam -- thats one series i havent actually seen yet and ive seen almost all of them....



While were on about OSTs and such. I have noticed that a lot of the songs/themes used in the older gundam animes apart from the OP and ED were predominantly classical arrangements. Im sure there are plenty of examples from other animes but one modern one is by a composer called 'HIROYUKI SAWANO' -- he did the soundtrack for Gundam Unicorn and that had some serious classical arrangement albeit blended in with rock music here and there. Not even WIng series had proper classical arrangements, it was more like rock.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> After or before HL3? It may even come after Megaman Legends 3, if you know what I mean.



Who knows..there was a trailer leaked months ago lol, the man directing it should be full steam ahead after finishing Shin Godzilla.



FreedomEclipse said:


> the opening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that opening song and I love Unicorn gundam soundtrack.
We should be seeing Gundam NT OVA next year...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2018)

Started watching Darling in the FranXX and I actually really like it. Also has the best OST of all time. Heard about it from all the Zero Two memes and then actually needed something to watch so figured I’d give it a go.

From what I saw before I started I thought it might be a bit much for me, and in the first few episodes I almost quit but I’m glad I stuck with it. The styling is probably my favorite ever (praise studio trigger) and the story is surprisingly good so far. Also watching this dubbed and I think I might like it way better than the sub.

Since I blow through shows so quick I figured I’d limit my episodes per day, and today is episode 20. I’ve heard there is a twist coming up (don’t know what it is) and I hope it doesn’t ruin the series for me.

Also seems very inspired by NGE, not that I’m complaining. With a little tiny bit of Knights of Sidonia thrown in.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 12, 2018)

Heh, twist. More like a**pull.
The story was good, and the ending songs are the best.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2018)

Hope it doesn’t invalidate the rest of the show?


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 12, 2018)

No, but it could have been better... realised.
I'm waiting for SSSS Gridman to end (another Trigger show), that and Slime to see why people say it's so good. Meanwhile, Aobuta and Iroduku.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 12, 2018)

Well everyone was right about ep.20 being something else entirely


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 13, 2018)

Technically I guess I should mark it as a spoiler


Spoiler: ep22



mars orbit? I feel like I'm seeing some sharks near a jump haha


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 13, 2018)

Wait for it...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 13, 2018)

Anyone watched Aldnoah Drive? Currently watching season 1 on epsiode 8 so far on netflix, kinda get  Gundam and Zone of the Enders vibes over it.


----------



## djisas (Dec 13, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone watched Aldnoah Drive? Currently watching season 1 on epsiode 8 so far on netflix, kinda get  Gundam and Zone of the Enders vibes over it.



Ah, one of urobutcher gen woks, watched it a while ago, actually don't remember much and was thinking of valverape the liberator... 
But i remember enjoying this...


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 13, 2018)

I've heard it's great until the second season, who doesn't have the Urobutcher as director.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 14, 2018)

Hmm


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Hmm


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 14, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


>


Honestly me after finishing FranXX. I'm not sure I really want an S2, but I'm going to miss the series.

Not even sure I feel like starting another series now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2018)

bubbleawsome said:


> Honestly me after finishing FranXX. I'm not sure I really want an S2, but I'm going to miss the series.
> 
> Not even sure I feel like starting another series now.


Honestly I watched only the first episode and thought it was weird, the build up kind of reminded me of Macross Frontier episode 1, with the whole main character meeting another main character in lake/forest half naked.
I have no comment sadly but its popular so it must be good right..?(Looking at you SAO)


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm not sure it's *good* but it's definitely not bad. Like I said before the art is amazing at least. It does start off pretty weird but loses it entirely by episode 10, and honestly probably only has a few moments before that. It is also 100% neon genesis inspired, like obviously, but it isn't a ripoff and has some better moments and some worse moments than NGE.
It does kinda lose its own thread a little in later episodes but the underlying story is actually pretty good all the way through and I enjoyed it. Not sure it's the kind of show my depressed self should've watched though as the end does give you a bit of a punch in the nads even if it's expected.

My final rating would be 6/10 overall, but 9.5/10 if you're in it for an emotional ride and cute as heck smiles.
Meme that covers it 100% for me, no spoilers.
https://v.redd.it/nmn9fqex32011
(no way to direct link, sorry)

And if you watch and decide to end it at the end of episode 15 or at episode 18 at exactly 16 minutes and 42 seconds (not a frame over) I wouldn't blame ya.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 14, 2018)

There is a series about a character writer that good to a small rural town to calm down. I can't remember the name, but it's a good healer.
My verdict on DitF that it's like Guilty Crown, not great, not bad, with really good moments.


----------



## djisas (Dec 14, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> There is a series about a character writer that good to a small rural town to calm down. I can't remember the name, but it's a good healer.
> My verdict on DitF that it's like Guilty Crown, not great, not bad, with really good moments.



About Japanese calligraphy, Barakamon, pretty good...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 14, 2018)

I'll try to find it but if you can think of it let me know. I need a show that that now 

Oh well djisas ninja'd me


----------



## djisas (Dec 14, 2018)

Healing anime would be stuff like meguka, higurashi or even shiki...


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 14, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> The final rebuild is still coming



I am absolutely convinced it's not going to be worth the wait. Hideaki is simply incapable of crafting a proper end for this series.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 14, 2018)

djisas said:


> Healing anime would be stuff like meguka, higurashi or even shiki...


You monster. School days too.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 17, 2018)

Good news, Makoto Shinkai is working on another movie. Bad news, you won't have enough room in you for the feelz.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 17, 2018)

Guess I gotta go watch Your Name real quick


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 20, 2018)

Id watch more anime but im currently stuck reading a lot of manga.


----------



## Megan (Jan 1, 2019)

Do you agree with the ones in the video ? i will only be watching tate no yuusha no nariagari . what re u guys planning to watch from the new anime in 2019?
https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...AbtYgzs4uY5UWeHp_Qg4KiIlKkq3sPIVWqG9SEhoW5ee1


----------



## djisas (Jan 3, 2019)

Every "best" list is always subjective to the person doing it.
My top 10 is different from yours, and yours will be different from most ppl here...

I will watch what looks good to me, ofc ratings go a long way to help decide, then there are those whose manga i have read, sequels I'm looking forward to, etc...
List looks pretty skipable for the most part tbh...


----------



## jormungand (Jan 5, 2019)

Finished Gundam unicorn, love the soundtrack and animation (unless the 3d ) but cant like the story. 
Iron blooded Orphans Got me into Gundam anime again and... gunpla too 






Got my tickets for Dragon ball Super Broly movie


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2019)

I got tickets for Dragonball super broly movie aswell, I still have RG Gundam mk2 AEUG to finish but i've messed up one bit so i've left it alone..I also have a HG 1/144 Vidar Gundam that needs starting.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 5, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I got tickets for Dragonball super broly movie aswell, I still have RG Gundam mk2 AEUG to finish but i've messed up one bit so i've left it alone..I also have a HG 1/144 Vidar Gundam that needs starting.



The HG vidar is one of the best HGs
I want to buy it too but ill have to wait. Im on the hunt for Barbatos Lupus 1/100 but its out of stock or too overpriced, at least i have my HG one lol, next to my fav Freedom looks tiny


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 5, 2019)

The only "anime...ish" thing I have is an official artwork of Spice and Wolf in Chinese... A gift from a friend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have finally watched Godzilla 2 movie on netflix..didn't realise the 3rd one is available on netflix so now I need watch that next somepoint.
Been watching Baki on Netflix too, on episode 9 I believe and my initial impression is...one punch man, dragonball and Jojo bizarre adventure over the top level with rated 18 gore and comedy.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 15, 2019)

I've picked up Bunnygirl Senpai and it is very different from what I expected simply in plotline. I like it so far, but I'm only 3 episodes in. I'm spacing this one out because I feel like binging all at once would probably really take away from this show.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2019)

jormungand said:


> Finished Gundam unicorn, love the soundtrack and animation (unless the 3d ) but cant like the story.
> Iron blooded Orphans Got me into Gundam anime again and... gunpla too
> View attachment 114040View attachment 114041
> Got my tickets for Dragon ball Super Broly movie



Perfect grade or gtfo


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 16, 2019)

A PG kit is on my list but I'm going have to wait until I move out, need the space to display it and I have none now. I have Power Ranger Legacy toys that are in the box still because I have no room to take them out for display lol.
Anyways..I've watched Godzilla 3 the planet eater and left a bit disappointed with the ending.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Perfect grade or gtfo


Even though i want a PG, there are some MG i really want and none PG that pushes me to expend that amount of money. 
I wont recommend the Unicorn MG, looks outstanding but the kit itself is not, should have bought the unicorn Rg. 
There’s something on the way that i really wanted for a long time. Gonna post some pics when i get it  
Need some action/adventure serie
Goblin slayer left a sour flavor on me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2019)

jormungand said:


> Even though i want a PG, there are some MG i really want and none PG that pushes me to expend that amount of money.
> I wont recommend the Unicorn MG, looks outstanding but the kit itself is not, should have bought the unicorn Rg.
> There’s something on the way that i really wanted for a long time. Gonna post some pics when i get it
> Need some action/adventure serie
> Goblin slayer left a sour flavor on me


Avoid Zeta at all cost is my vote, I bought the RG and because it can transform its a real pain in the arse.
Not action or adventure but if you want something casual, fun and gorey and short then check out the new 13 episode Baki.
Looking forward to watching Dragonball super broly movie next week.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 18, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Avoid Zeta at all cost is my vote, I bought the RG and because it can transform its a real pain in the arse.
> Not action or adventure but if you want something casual, fun and gorey and short then check out the new 13 episode Baki.
> Looking forward to watching Dragonball super broly movie next week.


Im going to watch the movie today!!!!!!! Cant wait


----------



## jormungand (Jan 20, 2019)

Dragon ball super Broly ,I really enjoyed the movie, now gonna wait for the blue ray release and buy it too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Well dragonball super broly movie was fantastic,best DB movie to date in my opinion and Broly english dub was really good.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 24, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well dragonball super broly movie was fantastic,best DB movie to date in my opinion and Broly english dub was really good.


Same opinion here. Even with all the bad reviews from some fans, the movie made 7+ million on the first day. Despite that, its what you said best dragon ball movie till now. I really liked what Toriyama did.
Oh boy i started watching Dororo. This is what i was waiting from an anime series


----------



## Crusti (Jan 24, 2019)

My favourit of all times is Resident Evil 2.
But I didn't play like more than one year already.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Crusti said:


> My favourit of all times is Resident Evil 2.
> But I didn't play like more than one year already.


Wrong thread buddy. 


Spoiler



I'm looking forward to what Toriyama has plans for broly in the anime,seeing as he kept him alive in the movie and the anime is going to start with Broly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2019)

Watched DBZ superr Boly but i feel a little disappointed with it compared to the 1993 movie.


Spoiler



While the overall animation and audio was very good. Broly just felt very watered down compared to previous version. In the 93' movie he just seemed a lot more insane, overpowered and savage as a fighter. Vegeta shit his pants and actually temporarily lost the will to fight. Goku was being slapped around but there definitely was a sense of desperation and hopelessness with the 93' movie.

The new Broly's power just didn't seem as overwhelming though Goku and Vegeta themselves got a lot lot more stronger themselves. And it took a while for Broly to crank himself up into top gear. With the 93' movie it was 0-100 in a literal flick of a switch.

And then they didn't kill him...

It feels like they made the movie deliberately aimed at a younger audience so apart from Paragus that got '1deag'd' by freeza and the wiping out/destruction of the saiyan race and their planet there wasn't a whole lot of blood and gore and killing in the movie in general... The 93' movie was a lot more darker.
Though i understand why Goku wanted to let him live... He was strong but also a saiyan

Im as disappointed in it just as i was with the DBZ Super series


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 2, 2019)

no responses for almost a week? my critique must of been *super* unpopular!

Super -- get it? Dragon Ball Super??


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 2, 2019)

Not your fault, I'm just not a fan of DBZ.


----------



## djisas (Feb 2, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no responses for almost a week? my critique must of been *super* unpopular!
> 
> Super -- get it? Dragon Ball Super??



Opinions after the game, or after watching it...


----------



## jormungand (Feb 3, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no responses for almost a week? my critique must of been *super* unpopular!
> 
> Super -- get it? Dragon Ball Super??



Nahh just that i had no time for replying lol. That i like the movie, yes 
That there were a bunch of negatives, yes. But being a dragon ball fan i enjoyed the movie like i said.

I really love the idea of having dragon ball movies and series going on that not having it in my live at all or watching it without interest like i did on db gt.
Watching Baki and Dororo


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 3, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> no responses for almost a week? my critique must of been *super* unpopular!
> 
> Super -- get it? Dragon Ball Super??





GoldenX said:


> Not your fault, I'm just not a fan of DBZ.


Same here, really don't like DBZ. Hope you enjoy it tho


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 4, 2019)

There are indeed  inconsistency throughout the DBSuper movie which I did find stupid but it was a fun watch regardless.
Anyone going to be watching Alita?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm on hold for that one, after what they did to GitS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I'm on hold for that one, after what they did to GitS.



What did they do to Gits?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 4, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> What did they do to Gits?


Made a movie from a western viewpoint and dropped most of what made GitS cool.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 4, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Made a movie from a western viewpoint and dropped most of what made GitS cool.


That and black Bruce Wayne has me with all hope lost in Hollywood.
I can only imagine what will episode 9 be.

I'm not watching anything this season so far, only Kotobuki. As a WW2 fighter's fan, I like it, but it needs more plot (both) to be interesting.


----------



## djisas (Feb 4, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> That and black Bruce Wayne has me with all hope lost in Hollywood.
> I can only imagine what will episode 9 be.
> 
> I'm not watching anything this season so far, only Kotobuki. As a WW2 fighter's fan, I like it, but it needs more plot (both) to be interesting.



Hey didnt Kotobuki up the "plot" last episode, at least dogfights are borderline prn for me...

Im watching endro, it a fun one, Kakegurui is borderline insane; watching dororo this is fantasy done right, like ninja scroll and darker shit; im watching Fukigen na Mononokean s2 just because watched s1 but it's pretty skipable; Yakusoku no Neverland it started interesting but i feel it's going downhill, so much to complain about; and i also picked Manaria friends, great animation and "plot" but not much going on, still enjoyable though...

Again i feel im watching too much...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 5, 2019)

I've been watching so much recently. For this season I'm watching Rise of the Shield Hero, Slime, and Kaguya-sama Love is War live. I'm also currently watching Konosuba S2, already finished S1.
I also finished Bunnygirl Senpai, and since then I've watched Gabriel Dropout, Goblin Slayer, and A Place Further than the Universe.

If you haven't seen A Place Further than the Universe watch it, it's so good.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 5, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> If you haven't seen A Place Further than the Universe watch it, it's so good.


Best of 2018, and 2018 was great.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 26, 2019)

Is anyone else checking out gen:LOCK? 







  I've watched the first 4 episodes, and enjoyed it. It's definitely not pure Japanese Anime (capital "A" there), but I've always enjoyed mecha-type animation, and they do a good job. Story line is slightly predictable, but they present it well.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh wow this thread exists. I love anime and manga and the animation style and characters but I don't really watch a lot of it. Well I watched one called "Spirited Away" and i loved it. Maybe I should get more into it. My favourite type of anime (not 100% sure it is?) are chibis. They are just too adorable ^-^


----------



## djisas (Feb 26, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Oh wow this thread exists. I love anime and manga and the animation style and characters but I don't really watch a lot of it. Well I watched one called "Spirited Away" and i loved it. Maybe I should get more into it. My favourite type of anime (not 100% sure it is?) are chibis. They are just too adorable ^-^



Watch Hakumei to Mikoshi, you will melt away...

And welcome to the club...


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 26, 2019)

Someone bring the ceremonial dagger.


----------



## djisas (Feb 26, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Someone bring the ceremonial dagger.



Wasn't it an axe?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 26, 2019)

djisas said:


> Wasn't it an axe?


No, the axe is broken, we are now with plan B, the IKEA dagger.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 26, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> No, the axe is broken, we are now with plan B, the IKEA dagger.


LOL you need to read the instructions first.

Finished Mobile Suit Gundam- The Origin ....wow!!
Baki 2018 let me down
Devilman Crybaby

Need more action anime. I missed Gundam Narrative in theaters, damn just one day at a impossible time , and its gonna be the same for Fate movie too.
ill have to wait to watch those.
February brought me nice stuff 

MG Sinanju ova color edition
MG Gundam  Justice need to panel line and put the stickers but awesome kits, not like my last Gundam unicorn MG.
and that awesome Gundam Unicorn Full Armor RG is waiting patiently


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 27, 2019)

Watch the usual popular anime every season. While Bunny Girl Senpai was good I think Goblin Slayer was phenomenal. Two very high production anime I would say. Compared to that Rising of The Shield Hero and Overlord III had glaring production issues. Usually I go on to read up on the source material of the anime if I love it enough. Read up on the whole translations (upto volume 13) of Rising of the Shield Hero. While I initially liked the premise of Tensei Slime, starting to hate the lovey dovey world. And how can I forget about Mob Psycho 100. Saw the first season a few months back and was pleasantly surprised it was getting a 2nd season. Would've read the manga but the drawing looks a little ugly. So might hold on to that. Also watched Saga of Tanya the Evil a few months back and sped up on Golden Kamuy. Brütal is the word to describe these two. While there are ofc more brutal anime I haven't watched but these two perfectly show how brutal people can be to each other.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 27, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Watch the usual popular anime every season. While Bunny Girl Senpai was good I think Goblin Slayer was phenomenal. Two very high production anime I would say. Compared to that Rising of The Shield Hero and Overlord III had glaring production issues. Usually I go on to read up on the source material of the anime if I love it enough. Read up on the whole translations (upto volume 13) of Rising of the Shield Hero. While I initially liked the premise of Tensei Slime, starting to hate the lovey dovey world. And how can I forget about Mob Psycho 100. Saw the first season a few months back and was pleasantly surprised it was getting a 2nd season. Would've read the manga but the drawing looks a little ugly. So might hold on to that. Also watched Saga of Tanya the Evil a few months back and sped up on Golden Kamuy. Brütal is the word to describe these two. While there are ofc more brutal anime I haven't watched but these two perfectly show how brutal people can be to each other.



Forgot to start watching Golden kamui 2 season, concerning Goblin Slayer, it fell short in some point to me, im referring to the anime of course.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 27, 2019)

Only 3 for me right now, DomeKano, Love is War and Kotobuki. First one is pretty good, second is great, last one is very lackbuster (and GCish), but it has some great dogfights.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 27, 2019)

jormungand said:


> Forgot to start watching Golden kamui 2 season, concerning Goblin Slayer, it fell short in some point to me, im referring to the anime of course.


For me the sound design was awesome in Goblin Slayer. Some people were comparing it to medieval doom and I can't disagree. Waiting for OST/Blu-ray to release.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Is anyone else checking out gen:LOCK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some all-star cast names in that show, michael b jordan and maisie williams all voice acting for the show..well done rooster teeth you have come along way from good old redvsblue.

I've just started watching the 1st Baki anime and quite intrigued by the whole premise as I'm interested to see the build up now after stopped watching the latest season that is on netflix.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m just watching two right now. Dropped Slime, but I’ll probably binge it all at the end of the season. Picked up Love is War instead and I love it, really hilarious show. Still watching Shield Hero too but it isn’t perfect.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 27, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Some all-star cast names in that show, michael b jordan and maisie williams all voice acting for the show..well done rooster teeth you have come along way from good old redvsblue.
> 
> I've just started watching the 1st Baki anime and quite intrigued by the whole premise as I'm interested to see the build up now after stopped watching the latest season that is on netflix.



I watched 1st Baki the grappler and i really liked that one, thats why i didnt like so much Netflix one


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2019)

jormungand said:


> I watched 1st Baki the grappler and i really liked that one, thats why i didnt like so much Netflix one


Not sure if your opinion is based on the 13 episodes but episode 13-26 are not available on UK netflix so I had to download the remaining episodes to watch.


----------



## jormungand (Feb 27, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not sure if your opinion is based on the 13 episodes but episode 13-26 are not available on UK netflix so I had to download the remaining episodes to watch.


My bad, is based on the 26 eps


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 28, 2019)

jormungand said:


> My bad, is based on the 26 eps


Ah I see..well i've watched first 3 episodes so far and well..clearly bulking season is on and swanton dive off a cliff is on the cards.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 4, 2019)

Finally watching Violet Evergarden, and wow... Art to screen at its best.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 4, 2019)

Didn't know TPU had this thread. I don't watch anime very often but I've been working through hundreds and hundreds of manga.

Just finished Kyoukai no Kanata and Mirai-hen. The series is alright, but Mirai-hen is where it's at, no joke. Working through Violet Evergarden now; it's truly a gem. I've left Yorimoi on the 10th episode for some time so I oughtta finish that as well - beautiful masterpiece.

As for movies, Ookami Kodomo is a really good watch that I've finished recently. I'm not sure if I can describe it as "emotional" though; I'm a sucker for well-matched musical scores so I'm crying all the time with serious anime, lol.

Aobuta in manga form was solid as hell, can't pass judgment on the anime yet. I wish the translations for the sequel Petit Devil Kouhai would hurry up.


----------



## djisas (Mar 4, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Finally watching Violet Evergarden, and wow... Art to screen at its best.


And the story to match


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 6, 2019)

Wrapped Violet Evergarden. Loved it. Honestly an example of everything anime can be I think.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 6, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Wrapped Violet Evergarden. Loved it. Honestly an example of everything anime can be I think.


Chapter 10, nuff said.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 7, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Chapter 10, nuff said.


That was really rough, but heartwarming too. Also when 



Spoiler: Episode 7



The author watches her jump the pond, and thinks about his daughter. I actually had to pause that part and wait to be able to read the subtitles


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 7, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> That was really rough, but heartwarming too. Also when
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a movie and another season incoming.
Rewatching konosuba to show it to my brother, those 4 bastards know how to make me laugh.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 7, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> We have a movie and another season incoming.
> Rewatching konosuba to show it to my brother, those 4 bastards know how to make me laugh.


They’re making more? Sweet.
And hey, we get a konosuba movie too


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 7, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> They’re making more? Sweet.
> And hey, we get a konosuba movie too


Yeah, that we will be able to watch in 2020... I'm seriously considering reading the source material.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2019)

it has been bought to my attention that a Live action gundam movie is currently in the works...

Source 1

source 2

I cant really express how much i get the feeling they are going to mess it up because some things just dont translate well into western culture. Hollywood made an attempt, it was called Pacific Rim and that was a mess.

I can honestly see this live action going down the same hole. especially when the guy writing the script is probably better at writing for something like GiTs, Futuristic cyborg Deus Ex sciency fiction kinda shit then writing something for giant big ass robots.

Im crossing my fingers that he understands the lore but i wont get my hopes up about what becomes of this movie.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 7, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it has been bought to my attention that a Live action gundam movie is currently in the works...
> 
> I cant really express how much i get the feeling they are going to mess it up because some things just dont translate well into western culture. Hollywood made an attempt, it was called Pacific Rim and that was a mess.



Honestly, Pacific Rim was fine. Rough around the edges, but the action was delivered well. The sequel took a bunch of teenagers and shat all over what precarious foundation the original had laid.

I don't care for live action. They generally don't work at all. If Gundam is what you desire, there's always Iron-Blooded Orphans. I love Uru and discovered the anime through her track Freesia; I haven't had time to watch it yet but it's said to be quite worth it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 7, 2019)

I knew about the live action Gundam movie awhile ago, my only hope is if they do UC era with Amuro Ray they break it down into 4 part movie like this:
Part 1 - Drop to earth
Part 2 - Road to Jaburo Base
Part 3 - Journey to A boa qu
Part 4 - Battle of A boa qu
But i'm keeping my expectations low for Gundam, maybe do live action for all human interactions and then use CGI for all mech battles..who knows.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I knew about the live action Gundam movie awhile ago, my only hope is if they do UC era with Amuro Ray they break it down into 4 part movie like this:
> Part 1 - Drop to earth
> Part 2 - Road to Jaburo Base
> Part 3 - Journey to A boa qu
> ...



I think Unicorn would make a great candidate for a live action version providing they get the right cast/crew to work on it but yeah, they would need to adapt the series and split it into a few movies. I would be so hyped for a Unicorn live action.


That asside - even the Japanese can mess up some of their own stuff... Theyve tried their hand at making live actions without any western influences or involvement and some of them have been baaaaaaaaad. I think the most recent one  was full metal alchemist. I watched the first 5mins and i was like "wow... the costumes, makeup and CGi are so bad..." - Instantly closed the video and went to watch something else.

Attack on Titan live action is another great example of how bad Japan can mess up their own creation. Nothing gets lost in translation but yet is so bad lol


----------



## jormungand (Mar 7, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think Unicorn would make a great candidate for a live action version providing they get the right cast/crew to work on it but yeah, they would need to adapt the series and split it into a few movies. I would be so hyped for a Unicorn live action.
> 
> 
> That asside - even the Japanese can mess up some of their own stuff... Theyve tried their hand at making live actions without any western influences or involvement and some of them have been baaaaaaaaad. I think the most recent one  was full metal alchemist. I watched the first 5mins and i was like "wow... the costumes, makeup and CGi are so bad..." - Instantly closed the video and went to watch something else.
> ...




Please if they do, MS UC Please!!! I wanna see that bastard of Char kicking butts. Damn great villains 
make things better. BRING THAT RED COMET !!!!!!

IMO Gundam build fighters could be better for live action. Even though is directed to kids. 
 Gundam series have only 1% of success in live action movie from my point of view.


----------



## john_ (Mar 9, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyone going to be watching Alita?



Seen it, loved it. Unfortunately most people got stuck with the eyes in the trailers, created a negative buzz and the movie didn't do the tickets it deserved and probably we will not get a sequel. It should have done double of what it did to justify a sequel, considering it costed 170 millions.

Anyway to everyone seen this movie, this fan made(I think) video includes many of the great scenes in the movie.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2019)

john_ said:


> Seen it, loved it. Unfortunately most people got stuck with the eyes in the trailers, created a negative buzz and the movie didn't do the tickets it deserved and probably we will not get a sequel. It should have done double of what it did to justify a sequel, considering it costed 170 millions.
> 
> Anyway to everyone seen this movie, this fan made(I think) video includes many of the great scenes in the movie.



A lot of people got hung up on the fact that her battle outfit was too figure hugging and thus '_sexualized_' her a bit too much


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2019)

john_ said:


> Seen it, loved it. Unfortunately most people got stuck with the eyes in the trailers, created a negative buzz and the movie didn't do the tickets it deserved and probably we will not get a sequel. It should have done double of what it did to justify a sequel, considering it costed 170 millions.
> 
> Anyway to everyone seen this movie, this fan made(I think) video includes many of the great scenes in the movie.


Working my way thru the manga first, to fiil in the holes in the story.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 12, 2019)

Bought the Violet Evergarden OST, worth every penny.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 12, 2019)

john_ said:


> Seen it, loved it. Unfortunately most people got stuck with the eyes in the trailers, created a negative buzz and the movie didn't do the tickets it deserved and probably we will not get a sequel. It should have done double of what it did to justify a sequel, considering it costed 170 millions.
> 
> Anyway to everyone seen this movie, this fan made(I think) video includes many of the great scenes in the movie.


Look at the Sonic teaser.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 12, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Bought the Violet Evergarden OST, worth every penny.



Sincerely and Michishirube are both good, so I don't doubt that the rest of the OST is too 

The last complete anime OST I really took time to listen to was the Kimiuso soundtrack. A lot of the tracks really got me, as I remembered the scenes they were from. It was like reliving the crazy feels train all over again.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 12, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Sincerely and Michishirube are both good, so I don't doubt that the rest of the OST is too
> 
> The last complete anime OST I really took time to listen to was the Kimiuso soundtrack. A lot of the tracks really got me, as I remembered the scenes they were from. It was like reliving the crazy feels train all over again.


 Yeah, the Evergarden one is that way too, lots of emotional connections. This one hurts my heart.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 12, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Yeah, the Evergarden one is that way too, lots of emotional connections. This one hurts my heart.



I find that track more hopeful and triumphant than anything. Beautiful, though.

This number from Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso hits me hard every time, because it reminds me of Kousei's last performance ("did it reach her?" ), which was visually, emotionally, musically and symbolically the pinnacle of the story, looking up into the endless sky as if from a mountain top. Even though we all knew that the piece would inevitably come to an end, and what would come next.


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Sincerely and Michishirube are both good, so I don't doubt that the rest of the OST is too
> 
> The last complete anime OST I really took time to listen to was the Kimiuso soundtrack. A lot of the tracks really got me, as I remembered the scenes they were from. It was like reliving the crazy feels train all over again.


Have you tried made in Abyss ost? 
I find it to be a master piece as well...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 12, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I find that track more hopeful and triumphant than anything. Beautiful, though.


Sure sounds hopeful and triumphant, but oh my goodness the scene it goes to.  Destroyed me when I watched it.


> This number from Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso hits me hard every time, because it reminds me of Kousei's last performance ("did it reach her?" ), which was visually, emotionally, musically and symbolically the pinnacle of the story, looking up into the endless sky as if from a mountain top. Even though we all knew that the piece would inevitably come to an end, and what would come next.


Wow I like the music. Haven't heard of that one, but it's going on my to-watch list for sure.


djisas said:


> Have you tried made in Abyss ost?
> I find it to be a master piece as well...


This one is on the list now too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2019)

I wouldn't mind buying the soundtrack for Yugioh 5D just for the epic duel music.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 12, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Wow I like the music. Haven't heard of that one, but it's going on my to-watch list for sure.



Bring tissues. It's a little too Shakespeare, but strong anyway. 
Try Anohana next for even moar feelz. I swear, every time I hear Secret Base, i tear up.


----------



## djisas (Mar 12, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Bring tissues. It's a little too Shakespeare, but strong anyway.
> Try Anohana next for even moar feelz. I swear, every time I hear Secret Base, i tear up.


Anohana is overrated tbh...


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 12, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Wow I like the music. Haven't heard of that one, but it's going on my to-watch list for sure.



YMMV, but if you're like me and are the type to get sucked into the story and music, brace yourself lol.



GoldenX said:


> Bring tissues. It's a little too Shakespeare, but strong anyway.
> Try Anohana next for even moar feelz. I swear, every time I hear Secret Base, i tear up.



I really need to stop putting Anohana off and saying I'll watch it later. For me, Kimiuso's musical premise and Kousei's background hit way too close to home. The tragedy isn't introduced as a plot twist trope; instead, its permanence makes the last few episodes that much harder to bear.



djisas said:


> Anohana is overrated tbh...



That's what everyone says about Kimi no na wa. but to this day, only a handful of manga have made me sob harder than that movie did. I blame RADWIMPS


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 13, 2019)

djisas said:


> Anohana is overrated tbh...


Any series is overrated if it doesn't work for you. I've heard only good things for one week friends and lucky Star, I didn't like them.


----------



## john_ (Mar 13, 2019)

Violet Evergarden.... The 10th episode is an episode that I will probably never forget.
"Violet Evergarden" Loved Ones Will Always Watch Over You (TV Episode 2018) - IMDb


----------



## mroofie (Mar 14, 2019)

Watching certain magical index


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 21, 2019)

Looking forward to this:


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 21, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Looking forward to this:


Not sure I'm looking forward to it, but I'll definitely check it out.
It's apparently impossible for the American Media to convert any foreign anime or manga into Live Action or remake without making a hash of it.
Trying to think of a decent foreign import/conversion ...  Really can't think of one. The only ones I enjoyed were all foreign-made.... GitS wasn't really good, Rurouni was excellent, but foreign. Old Boy-Korean. I haven't had a chance to check Alita yet, but niece, daughter, brother-in-law, none of them thought it was great, just ok.  Attack on Titan... blah.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 21, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Not sure I'm looking forward to it, but I'll definitely check it out.
> It's apparently impossible for the American Media to convert any foreign anime or manga into Live Action or remake without making a hash of it.
> Trying to think of a decent foreign import/conversion ...  Really can't think of one. The only ones I enjoyed were all foreign-made.... GitS wasn't really good, Rurouni was excellent, but foreign. Old Boy-Korean. I haven't had a chance to check Alita yet, but niece, daughter, brother-in-law, none of them thought it was great, just ok.  Attack on Titan... blah.


It's not live action and its animated based on the manga but getting professional english translation so should be good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 21, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> It's not live action and its animated based on the manga but getting professional english translation so should be good.


I'll be hopeful


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 25, 2019)

Uniqlo just released their Gundam 40th collection t-shirts..ordered these 2 for now:
https://www.uniqlo.com/uk/en/product/men-gundam-40th-anniversary-graphic-print-t-shirt-415668.html
https://www.uniqlo.com/uk/en/product/men-gundam-40th-anniversary-graphic-print-t-shirt-420028.html


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 25, 2019)

It seems that we are going to get the 4th Puella Magi film.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 31, 2019)

Spoiler










I haven't been this devastated after any episode of any series for a long, long time. One minute in, I knew exactly how it would end, but when the letters sequence started, I was not in the least bit ready.


----------



## djisas (Mar 31, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> It seems that we are going to get the 4th Puella Magi film.


More suffering, my Body is ready...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 31, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I haven't been this devastated after any episode of any series for a long, long time. One minute in, I knew exactly how it would end, but when the letters sequence started, I was not in the least bit ready.


Well it turns out quoting a spoiler shows the spoiler 
What series is that though?


----------



## djisas (Mar 31, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Well it turns out quoting a spoiler shows the spoiler
> What series is that though?



I know one Ann and it's from Manaria friends, but do is only up tomorrow...


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 31, 2019)

Violet Evergarden.


----------



## djisas (Mar 31, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Violet Evergarden.



Makes sense, checking the post from a smartphone didn't help though...
Ah yes, the lake arc was beautiful...
The BD's should be worth rewatching...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 31, 2019)

I can’t belive I didn’t know, that’s my number one show. And here I was all excited for a new show with art that incredible.

But that arc was heart wrenching. That and the 



Spoiler



7th episode with Violet jumping the lake


 
I need a rewatch already


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 31, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> I can’t belive I didn’t know, that’s my number one show. And here I was all excited for a new show with art that incredible.
> 
> But that arc was heart wrenching. That and the
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was a little surprised that you didn't remember lol. Violet Evergarden episode 10.

1-6 were "nice", 7 and 9 had their own great moments (esp. ending sequence of 9), but I was a absolute sobbing mess after 10. That episode is something else.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2019)

Ultraman 1-13 is available on Netflix..my general impression so far is I like it, a lot darker than the 2010s era Ultraman show.
The artstyle is very similar to Godzilla movie on Netflix and some part of the episodes aren't rendered that well but overall its decent.
The animation is very fluent and nice though like SSSS Gridman.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 3, 2019)

For any Ghibli fans, they're running a nationwide event thru the year, showing several of the Ghibli movies at major theaters. We're going Sunday for my birthday, and have several other showings we want to catch. Details here to allow you to search your local area. Movies offered listed below   Enjoy!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2019)

Just finished watching series two of the Thunderbolt Fantasy series. It hasnt failed to impress me yet and its a little disheartening that it isnt more popular even when you basically have the folks behind the Gundam Unicorn OST doing the music for it....Hiroyuki Sawano, Cyua and T.M Revolution. Hiroyuki alone has composed songs for so many Anime & regular TV shows.

Very much looking forward to the 3rd series. Its just such a fresh take on an old 'animation style' that was buried many moons ago.

If there was one thing wrong with the series, is that its far too short.


----------



## jormungand (Apr 7, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just finished watching series two of the Thunderbolt Fantasy series. It hasnt failed to impress me yet and its a little disheartening that it isnt more popular even when you basically have the folks behind the Gundam Unicorn OST doing the music for it....Hiroyuki Sawano, Cyua and T.M Revolution. Hiroyuki alone has composed songs for so many Anime & regular TV shows.
> 
> Very much looking forward to the 3rd series. Its just such a fresh take on an old 'animation style' that was buried many moons ago.
> 
> If there was one thing wrong with the series, is that its far too short.



I cant build Gunpla without Hiroyuki Sawano music, it a must.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 7, 2019)

Only Fruits Basket for this season for now. Someone recommended me the original series, so I'll start with this remake.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just finished watching series two of the Thunderbolt Fantasy series. It hasnt failed to impress me yet and its a little disheartening that it isnt more popular even when you basically have the folks behind the Gundam Unicorn OST doing the music for it....Hiroyuki Sawano, Cyua and T.M Revolution. Hiroyuki alone has composed songs for so many Anime & regular TV shows.
> 
> Very much looking forward to the 3rd series. Its just such a fresh take on an old 'animation style' that was buried many moons ago.
> 
> If there was one thing wrong with the series, is that its far too short.


I need to give Thunderbolt a proper go but never got round it..3 more episodes left of Ultraman which I need finish up, I have downloaded Zoids Chaotic Century with english+ japanese audio which I've been after for awhile. Only drawback is the subtitles only available from 11 onwards and I believe they are just subtitles for the english dub...but its sufficient enough I guess, better than nothing and better than Malaysians poor english subtitles.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I need to give Thunderbolt a proper go but never got round it..3 more episodes left of Ultraman which I need finish up, I have downloaded Zoids Chaotic Century with english+ japanese audio which I've been after for awhile. Only drawback is the subtitles only available from 11 onwards and I believe they are just subtitles for the english dub...but its sufficient enough I guess, better than nothing and better than Malaysians poor english subtitles.




I didn't even know ultraman was out. I'm still reading the manga though. Z:CC is pretty oldschool. It was my first introduction to zoids so I don't know if it's the series that defines the franchise the same way Gundam Wing defines Gundam


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didn't even know ultraman was out. I'm still reading the manga though. Z:CC is pretty oldschool. It was my first introduction to zoids so I don't know if it's the series that defines the franchise the same way Gundam Wing defines Gundam


I've stopped reading the manga long time ago and it was good entry and I find it a lot more entertaining than modern Zoids anime like Genesis never really clicked for me. 
I remember watching it on Sky and loved it and now i'm older,would love to re-watch it in japanese along with Century Zero.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've stopped reading the manga long time ago and it was good entry and I find it a lot more entertaining than modern Zoids anime like Genesis never really clicked for me.
> I remember watching it on Sky and loved it and now i'm older,would love to re-watch it in japanese along with Century Zero.



Whose the group subbing ultraman? a lot of the sub groups i used to monitor are long gone and the only real one i watch 100% of the time is HorribleSubs but even they are getting pretty shitty with the type of anime they are subbing these days.... A lot of these cutesy loli and yaoi style anime...yuck.... I wish Thora were still around they subbed some good stuff back in the day.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 8, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Whose the group subbing ultraman? a lot of the sub groups i used to monitor are long gone and the only real one i watch 100% of the time is HorribleSubs but even they are getting pretty shitty with the type of anime they are subbing these days.... A lot of these cutesy loli and yaoi style anime...yuck.... I wish Thora were still around they subbed some good stuff back in the day.


Netflix original anime so if you have access to it through netflix or even someone shared it then the subtitles should be "professional" level.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2019)

well theres nothing i can do till i get home anyway. Me and my dad are using a mobile hotspot which just about touches 3mbps down. 720p needs buffering and if he's streaming some stuff then i can barely turn a page.


----------



## Rahnak (Apr 8, 2019)

@FreedomEclipse HorribleSubs doesn't sub anything, they just rip from the legal sites. Most of the stuff is actually Crunchyroll.
Regarding Ultraman, look it up on the popular public place for finding anime.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah a lot of the sub groups just steal from legal sites. Even Netflix subs are being ripped now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2019)

Finished Ultraman 1-13 on netflix..my verdict?? I need MORE Ultraman...even though I grew up watching Power Rangers first, Ultraman to me was the cooler show and love it more than Power Rangers/Super Sentai and Kamen Rider.


----------



## hat (Apr 13, 2019)

Just finished watching One Punch Man. Looks like Season 2 is happening right now...


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 29, 2019)

One Punch started slow, and not so well animated.
Attack on Titan started with a bang, with one of the most important scenes pretty near.

And I'm watching Fruits Basket and Carole & Tuesday, hell yeah, so manly.

Also, Arya is best girl, bite me.


----------



## djisas (Apr 29, 2019)

One punch might look like shit at parts, but it's still a hell of a lot fun...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2019)

I havent watched attack on titan in a long time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Just watched episode 50 for Attack on Titan, holy crap that is indeed a big bang of a return..


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 30, 2019)

djisas said:


> One punch might look like shit at parts, but it's still a hell of a lot fun...


Ehh its hit or miss on the animation, but when it hits it surpassed anything else at the time. I remember many moments of just thinking how brilliant it was. Just out of nowhere.

I mean on a technical front it can be pretty top-level. Taste is another matter. Reminds me of Ping Pong... stylistically ugly but technically off the fuckin wall.


----------



## GoldenX (May 1, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Ehh its hit or miss on the animation, but when it hits it surpassed anything else at the time. I remember many moments of just thinking how brilliant it was. Just out of nowhere.
> 
> I mean on a technical front it can be pretty top-level. Taste is another matter. Reminds me of Ping Pong... stylistically ugly but technically off the fuckin wall.


The problem is the new studio, it looks bland, generic.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Ehh its hit or miss on the animation, but when it hits it surpassed anything else at the time. I remember many moments of just thinking how brilliant it was. Just out of nowhere.
> 
> I mean on a technical front it can be pretty top-level. Taste is another matter. Reminds me of Ping Pong... stylistically ugly but technically off the fuckin wall.



One punch hasn't even reached his final form


----------



## djisas (May 1, 2019)

TBH, with OPM haven't cared much about technical details, sure Fubuki looked weird af in the early ep, but i watch it to see "things" get punched in the face and so far so good...

This tournament\Garo arc might be a good one...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 8, 2019)

Well those Thunder Spear were pretty cool in AOT, very mecha like action to launch and releasing the detonation is pretty crafty.


----------



## GoldenX (May 20, 2019)

AoT still going strong, and we are very near the turning point.


----------



## Chomiq (May 21, 2019)

Started watching Ranma 1/2... more like 1/3 since each storyline takes about 3 episodes to finish. Nah, seriously they sure do great job with comedy timing and it's a good light-hearted anime.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 21, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> AoT still going strong, and we are very near the turning point.



Need the next 2-3 episodes right now.



Chomiq said:


> Started watching Ranma 1/2... more like 1/3 since each storyline takes about 3 episodes to finish. Nah, seriously they sure do great job with comedy timing and it's a good light-hearted anime.


The OVA are pretty good when you do get round to watching those.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 22, 2019)

I had a good laugh out of this.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2019)

Haha..love jojo memes and parody video.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 26, 2019)

Re-watched Gundam 00: Awakening the trailblazer movie - The plot is pretty much borrowed from Fafner and Neon Genesis.

I say i re-watched. I re-watched it because it was just so crap that i forgot that i had watched it. If anything at all, the movie/ova exists solely to kill off some characters from the original series.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 27, 2019)

I've not watched the movie so I can't really comment on it but have heard it was pointless movie.
Anyway alltheanime have announced they have licence to publish physical release of 00, char counterattack and Gundam Wing in UK.


----------



## GoldenX (May 27, 2019)

Now we are in the preview of last season in AoT. Enjoy it people because now things will get political again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2019)

Yeah. I really dont know what they were thinking with the plot. Dont waste your time. Theres also a little Macross element in it too to a certain extent with the attack of an alien race etc etc.

All you need to know that some of characters that almost died or should of died in the actual series actually died in Trailblazer. - The End.



GoldenX said:


> Now we are in the preview of last season in AoT. Enjoy it people because now things will get political again.



Attack On Titan??


----------



## GoldenX (May 27, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Attack On Titan??


Ayup.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 28, 2019)

Well at least this last episode of AoT was fantastic.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2019)

I'm halfway through Code Geass, pretty good so far.  Finished movie Spirited Away last week, it was good, but I think it was a bit over-hyped.

My friend also has Appleseed anime movie on DVD, is that worth a watch, I never heard of it until now.


----------



## GoldenX (May 28, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm halfway through Code Geass, pretty good so far.  Finished movie Spirited Away last week, it was good, but I think it was a bit over-hyped.
> 
> My friend also has Appleseed anime movie on DVD, is that worth a watch, I never heard of it until now.


Want to see something better from Ghibli? Watch Princess Mononoke and Grave of the Fireflies. Or something lighter like Kiki's Delivery Service. My favorites are The Wind Rises and Porco Rosso.
Most of the folklore of Spirited Away is lost in translation. It's like showing a movie about a girl going through all Grimm Brothers' books to an Asian public.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 28, 2019)

Appleseed is worth checking out.
Highly recommend watching Patlabor, Ninja scrolls, GITS and Akira if you haven't seen any of those yet.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 4, 2019)

Next Episode: "The Basement."

I love how something as over the top as Attack on Titan can manage drama so good. It's a whole chapter about a single dilemma.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Finally watched the AOT episode just typical lol.


----------



## stuartb04 (Jun 13, 2019)

Watching Baki on Netflix.
Its violent,silly and weird but really enjoying it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Appleseed is worth checking out.
> Highly recommend watching Patlabor, Ninja scrolls, GITS and Akira if you haven't seen any of those yet.



I add Macross Plus and Vampire Hunter D to this list. Maybe Shadow Skill too but that wasnt actually that great.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2019)

So AOT anime is now moving to the next major war..how exciting.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 18, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> So AOT anime is now moving to the next major war..how exciting.


That's all in one new episode? I guess I'll get around to it. I kind of didn't like parts at first, but it's grown on me. I was too harsh. Especially considering what's out there. For a popular series, it's avoided a lot of the crappy formulas some action series get trapped into (shounen power ups, for example. The threat has remained roughly the same from the beginning, and the power levels are mostly in mundane training).

Rewatching Steins;Gate. I was watching Steins;Gate 0, but it's been awhile since I watched the original and forgot parts of it. There aren't many series I'll rewatch, but I'm sure most would agree it's one of the best.

Speaking of crappy formulas, I absolutely detest all of the "transportation" anime out there (I forgot the specific name for them.. there's a Japanese word for it).


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 18, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> That's all in one new episode? I guess I'll get around to it. I kind of didn't like parts at first, but it's grown on me. I was too harsh. Especially considering what's out there. For a popular series, it's avoided a lot of the crappy formulas some action series get trapped into (shounen power ups, for example. The threat has remained roughly the same from the beginning, and the power levels are mostly in mundane training).
> 
> Rewatching Steins;Gate. I was watching Steins;Gate 0, but it's been awhile since I watched the original and forgot parts of it. There aren't many series I'll rewatch, but I'm sure most would agree it's one of the best.
> 
> Speaking of crappy formulas, I absolutely detest all of the "transportation" anime out there (I forgot the specific name for them.. there's a Japanese word for it).


Isekai, cheap way to start a story if you ask me.
Now we know the why of AoT, time for the rest.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> That's all in one new episode? I guess I'll get around to it. I kind of didn't like parts at first, but it's grown on me. I was too harsh. Especially considering what's out there. For a popular series, it's avoided a lot of the crappy formulas some action series get trapped into (shounen power ups, for example. The threat has remained roughly the same from the beginning, and the power levels are mostly in mundane training).


The latest episode is a flashback showing Eren dad and we also learn that 



Spoiler



Zeke/beast titan is Eren half older brother


 and basic focus of the episode is how it all started with the titans and wall being built etc.
I'm a little bit more interested in the lore now but damn I hate waiting for next build up...I cba to read the manga either to find out.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 18, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> The latest episode is a flashback showing Eren dad and we also learn that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're near the end, there's not much manga left.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> We're near the end, there's not much manga left.


Oh really?? Damn...


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 18, 2019)

I haven't watched any of this season's AoT yet (I'm waiting for it to end so I don't have to wait a week between episodes), but is the manga already over?


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 18, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Isekai, cheap way to start a story if you ask me.
> Now we know the why of AoT, time for the rest.



Cheap, cynical, lazy..

edit:

Almost finished with Steins Gate 0. What a drag. It's all very well done and most of the great characters are there.. but without the main character being the crazy mad scientist it's just not any good. Tbh, I expected all of this coming in, which is why I avoided it at first.. but it's even worse seeing it directly.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 20, 2019)

Watching Chaos Head because I'm on a Steins Gate/Science Adventure thing atm. I've heard nothing but bad things about this anime, but it's not so bad 5 episodes in (perhaps that will change). I like this setting though. I complained earlier about anime being flooded with formulaic crap, and at least this setting does something different. A lot of anime/manga seems like those old Pulp Fiction trends back in the old days, where writers cranked out garbage because they got paid by the word, and apparently some used a sort of paper wheel device that outlined their plots with typical elements. I almost think some anime (like isekai or magical girls) must be doing something similar.. That or they're using Mad Libs.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 21, 2019)

That last Titan episode was awesome. I wish I didn't have to wait so long for another.

Chaos;Head turned out to be as bad as people said. Second half was a mess. But Robotic;Notes (another Science Adventure series) is pretty fun so far.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 23, 2019)

What happened to the posters here? I feel like an ass for being the only one posting. 

I thought this was funny:









						The fascist subtext of Attack on Titan can’t go overlooked
					

The story’s twist exposes the ugly side of the manga and anime




					www.polygon.com
				




Polygon accuses Titan of having fascist and antisemitic undertones (the crazier thing is that many of the comments seem to be nodding in agreement).

The uniforms "have a very fascist uniform sensibility” and "then there’s the Eldians living in ghettos, wearing star-embroidered armbands.”

I don't even consider myself a diehard fan, but I know enough about the story to know how dishonest this is. Nowhere are the military as a whole the good guys.. The Scouts are, but they're treated like misfits. Especially the younger group with Eren and Mikasa. How could you see this show as anything but that?! Even stranger for it come out right as this last episode did - where the Eldians are clearly shown in a sympathetic light. Just because they wear badges on their arms doesn't mean it's antisemitic. You're clearly supposed to feel sorry for them. Since when did simply presenting something mean it had ulterior/nefarious purpose?

I'm going to try not to bring politics too much into this, but if you don't take think that the (Western) media hasn't gone mad, then you're living under a rock. These people get outraged/triggered by anything it seems.

Anyways, now watching Occultic;Nine. This will be the latest of the Science shows, I guess... although it's apparently only loosely tied to the setting.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 23, 2019)

Agree, both sides are shown as evil, sometimes necessary evil, sometimes just plain evil. The "good guys" survey corps are suicidal madmen trying the impossible.
Both sides are on a spiral of hate and death, and have tortured and killed to get where they are now.
Seems like some nice clickbait to me.

I keep enjoying Fruits Basket 2019, that show gets better every week.
Carole & Tuesday is also nice.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 23, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Agree, both sides are shown as evil, sometimes necessary evil, sometimes just plain evil. The "good guys" survey corps are suicidal madmen trying the impossible.
> Both sides are on a spiral of hate and death, and have tortured and killed to get where they are now.
> Seems like some nice clickbait to me.
> 
> ...



I can't believe the article called out Hange, of all people. Like she's some example of instability and how we shouldn't trust in military leadership. This is the face of fascism apparently.

I love Hange. My favorite character. Sure she's unstable, but I just see her as filling in the wacky niche of the ensemble. I don't see the political ramifications here. Anime is full of fun mad characters like this. None of them are political either. It's why I praised Steins;Gate above. And Edward is by far one of my favorite anime characters ever. What is it about this series that drew attention like this?


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 23, 2019)

The whole anime is a constant reminder of the same message of MGS3, today's friend may be tomorrow's enemy. I can't see how you can miss that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 23, 2019)

Politics and any other crap should not be used in media end off but we see it anyway in music,films,TV and games. Its a fictional world..let the creators and directors allow their creative fiction spring to life for other people to enjoy if they are interested in that media.
Don't see people complaining about alien raping humans or demons raping humans from the 90s..sure its weird but it is what it is and it's just media and not real.
We don't need forced female heroism if the character been well presented already.

In other news..Neon Genesis Evangelion is on Netflix with new subtitles and Netflix original english dub too..I have to say kudos to the people that did dub it but from initial impression I'm not fan of Misato or Shinji or Gendo..maybe the lines are changed so drastic it doesn't seem to match with the original japanese..Slightly over dramatic added dialogue which didn't seem necessary in my opinion.
And then you have people on Twitter the other day moaning about Netflix changing the subtitle and english dub when Kaoru tells shinji he loves him to he likes you??
Come on Netflix you shouldn't need to "censor" something like that in this day and age and show rated 12?? Really?? The movie are rated 15 and the theme of the anime should give it a rated 15 too.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 23, 2019)

It's Netflix, of course they are going to fuck it up.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 23, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> It's Netflix, of course they are going to fuck it up.



I haven't had Netflix in awhile, but what's bad about their anime? I saw Godzilla and Devilman Crybaby when I used to have it and both were really good (even going with these two classic settings should be commended too.. Again, considering all of the crap out there that I was complaining about earlier).


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 23, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> I haven't had Netflix in awhile, but what's bad about their anime? I saw Godzilla and Devilman Crybaby when I used to have it and both were really good.


Those are produced by Netflix, but the work is by a japanese studio. If you watch subs, you won't notice anything.
Problem is with dubs. You can't just censure Evangelion...


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 23, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Those are produced by Netflix, but the work is by a japanese studio. If you watch subs, you won't notice anything.
> Problem is with dubs. You can't just censure Evangelion...



Ah, I stand corrected. But still, they should be commended for even distributing them.

I like some dubs. It just depends, I guess. I can't nail why some things come together and others don't. Some are even better sometimes. Even the creator of Bebop said the Dub is better. Again, Steins;Gate which I've been talking about, is also a great one.

edit: New Titan is out btw... kind of a continuation of the same Eldian backstory as the last.

What was the name of the Titan that Eren/His dad were given? The sub I got had a garbled section at that point.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 25, 2019)

I didn't give Monster much of a chance before, but it's really good! I thought it was slow before and gave up, but now I see why it's so highly rated.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 25, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> What was the name of the Titan that Eren/His dad were given? The sub I got had a garbled section at that point.



I believe it was Attack Titan.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 25, 2019)

Founding Titan, "the Coordinate".


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 26, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Founding Titan, "the Coordinate".


Or in Gundam world..the ultimate coordinator or "Innovator" or "Newtype"


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 28, 2019)

Now watching Ergo Proxy. Another anime that bored me in the past like Monster, but isn't bad at all.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 29, 2019)

Carole & Tuesday managed the impossible, to make a talent show interesting.
Currently watching the latest Fruits Basket.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 10, 2019)

"Kakegurui" is a good example why I shouldn't read reviews (at least on the bigger sites). I'm pretty sure this is one of the better anime I've seen. Or at least, one of the better highschool anime (of which there is a lot to choose from). And it's also somewhat original (it's about gambling). Yet many reviews would have led me to think it's mediocre. While they rate Sword Art and Death Note with 5 stars (to be fair, Death Note isn't bad... until they kill off L. Then it goes full retard and the show is longer than it ever had a right to be).


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 10, 2019)

Taste can be very subjective. I for one quite liked SAO but Death Note bored me to death to the point I had to force myself to watch it to the end. But that's mainly because I'm a sucker for the SAO genre. Never touched high school anime.

I did binge watch the second season of One Punch Man this last weekend. Found it to be very underwhelming, sadly.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 10, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Taste can be very subjective. I for one quite liked SAO but Death Note bored me to death to the point I had to force myself to watch it to the end. But that's mainly because I'm a sucker for the SAO genre. Never touched high school anime.
> 
> I did binge watch the second season of One Punch Man this last weekend. Found it to be very underwhelming, sadly.



I still haven't seen the second season of OPM. I might be kinder to SAO on it's own, but I mentioned some pages back that anime is flooded with "isekai"/transportation stories like this. I'm a bit annoyed by it. If it's not transportation into a video game, it's some other transportation premise. Or even the reverse, where someone from a fantasy world is transported to this one. Some are worse than others - like "Overlord" is a helluva lot more cringy than SAO. SAO is innocent fun actually, while Overlord takes the same premise of a kid transporting to a game world, but he's some silly edgelord and plays out his domination and slave fantasies on the NPCs instead... and he never has any setbacks or real challenges.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 10, 2019)

SAO had a great first arc with a great villain, then it turned to shit, and never returned.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah, isekai is all the rage right now. Luckily for me, it almost always ties in with fantasy, which is one of my favorite genres.
The main character of Overlord is supposed to be OP, so you have to watch it with that in mind.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 10, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Yeah, isekai is all the rage right now. Luckily for me, it almost always ties in with fantasy, which is one of my favorite genres.
> The main character of Overlord is supposed to be OP, so you have to watch it with that in mind.



Yes, but I don't see the drama in that. There's another one I watched that was much like it, but without the edgelord element. "That Time I turned into a Slime". Where some dude dies and gets reincarnated as a slime monster in another world. Everything just works out in his favor though. Villains barely put up a challenge, he makes strong allies quickly, etc.. and then it ends. lol. This tells me that these anime aren't even concerned with writing drama or any kind of story. It's just playing out power fantasies... and I suppose it wants viewers to vicariously live through that.. and to never experience the highs and lows of drama and tension?? I don't know. I don't understand the appeal or who would actually care for it. But apparently some do.

At least SAO, as much as I can recall, had setbacks and the character had to learn hard lessons/or his friends did.. _before_ he climbed the ladder.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 10, 2019)

Ah, Slime was pretty good, I enjoyed it. It's kind of like SAO in the sense that, while the main characters are both OP in their respective worlds, they started from zero, whereas Lord Ains is already at the top when Overlord starts. He's like the max level MMO character with all the best items and thus no real opposition. And he decided to rule the world (so an even bigger power fantasy). I suspect he will have some sort of opposition or stronger enemies later on, based on events that happened at the end of season 2. At least that's my take on those 3.

But if you're looking for drama in isekai... I think I only really saw it in Re:Zero. Really loved that one.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 10, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Ah, Slime was pretty good, I enjoyed it. It's kind of like SAO in the sense that, while the main characters are both OP in their respective worlds, they started from zero, whereas Lord Ains is already at the top when Overlord starts. He's like the max level MMO character with all the best items and thus no real opposition. And he decided to rule the world (so an even bigger power fantasy). I suspect he will have some sort of opposition or stronger enemies later on, based on events that happened at the end of season 2. At least that's my take on those 3.
> 
> But if you're looking for drama in isekai... I think I only really saw it in Re:Zero. Really loved that one.



Well, I actually stuck with Slime as you can tell, but that's still my criticism.. He just didn't seem to run into significant problems. He's a cute character though (and so were all of the goblins)... at least it had that going for it.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 10, 2019)

There are only 2 good modern isekais, and the authors of both are friends. Re:Zero and Konosuba.
Now, on classic isekai, Escaflowne Is still great.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 10, 2019)

Didn't know about Konosuba, I'll have to check it out. Thanks. 

Just out of curiosity I looked at the anime list for the summer season and at least 5 are isekai.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jul 10, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> "Kakegurui" is a good example why I shouldn't read reviews (at least on the bigger sites). I'm pretty sure this is one of the better anime I've seen. Or at least, one of the better highschool anime (of which there is a lot to choose from). And it's also somewhat original (it's about gambling). Yet many reviews would have led me to think it's mediocre. While they rate Sword Art and Death Note with 5 stars (to be fair, Death Note isn't bad... until they kill off L. Then it goes full retard and the show is longer than it ever had a right to be).



I really enjoyed Kakegurui as well. High stakes gambling featuring characters absolutely addicted to the thrill of the gamble itself. The story in season two kept it fresh as well. Sets up for a nice showdown going forward.

Plus the games they play are ridiculously absurd. Love it.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 10, 2019)

Watching Heroic Legend of Arslan... or rather, I'm trying again. I've given it a try before, but cut it short and wasn't in the mood. But I'm such a big fan of Legend of Galactic Heroes that I owe this show at least that much.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 11, 2019)

Saw tweet the other day that Harmony gold USA has renewed their licence to hold Tatsunoko and Macross for even longer than 2021 now...please you stubborn b*stards let the licence go so we can have a legit original Macross released in the west!


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 11, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Saw tweet the other day that Harmony gold USA has renewed their licence to hold Tatsunoko and Macross for even longer than 2021 now...please you stubborn b*stards let the licence go so we can have a legit original Macross released in the west!


Nyaa. Nuff said.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 12, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> There are only 2 good modern isekais, and the authors of both are friends. Re:Zero and Konosuba.
> Now, on classic isekai, Escaflowne Is still great.



I'll give Re:Zero a chance, I guess. I don't have high hopes, but maybe low expectations will make it enjoyable


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 12, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> I'll give Re:Zero a chance, I guess. I don't have high hopes, but maybe low expectations will make it enjoyable


That's exactly what I did.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 12, 2019)

I actually just finished Re:Zero and it was pretty solid. The first episode is almost 50 minutes but I'd make sure to watch it all the way through


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 17, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> That's exactly what I did.



I gave it a shot (all episodes actually). Still didn't like it. Watching this protagonist was almost painful.. although I shouldn't complain, since I criticized Overlord and Slime for having overpowered protagonists. But damn, this kid was like the polar opposite. He couldn't do anything right and came off like a stalker/incel/creep. lol.

And it still offended me for the same reason that all isekai offend me: Completely contrived reason why he was even transported to begin with. It never explains it (afaik). He just ends up in another world in the first 5 minutes for "reasons". The "Witch" had some grip on him from the start, but it never explains how she sifted him from this world into hers.. and why. It would have been better off if he was just a native to his land and cursed by the Witch. Some of these isekai have an OK enough story to tell, but they make it worse by using isekai as the premise on how things start off. Adding isekai to them doesn't add anything. It's like they're being told from higher-ups to just force this into all of their stories now.. regardless if it works or not.

I hate to sound overly negative, since you recommended it. No hard feelings.

On another note, I'm actually enjoying D.Gray Man. Never watched it and generally a little burned out on battle shounen stuff.. but this is different enough and has a great setting.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 17, 2019)

It still is an Isekai, and I agree with all your points. Now you know where the Rem meme comes from.

I have nothing to see this season so far, just keeping watching Fruits Basket and Carole & Tuesday.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 17, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> It still is an Isekai, and I agree with all your points. Now you know where the Rem meme comes from.
> 
> I have nothing to see this season so far, just keeping watching Fruits Basket and Carole & Tuesday.



Oh, another fun anime I caught was Amagi Brilliant Park. Not sure you've seen it. You sound like you keep up to date, but I was surprised by that one.

Only new stuff I've seen are those latest Titan episodes, I think.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 17, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> Oh, another fun anime I caught was Amagi Brilliant Park. Not sure you've seen it. You sound like you keep up to date, but I surprised by that one.


It was pretty nice, knew how to deliver it's punches when you least expect it.
I try to watch 2 good ones each season, i have a very big backlog that a friend, who is a lover of more classic ones, insists on growing.

Oh looks like we have a show from the creator of Amagi Park, Cop Craft.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2019)

damn








						Kyoto Animation fire: Arson attack at Japan anime studio kills 33
					

Dozens are in hospital, some in a critical condition, after the attack on the Kyoto Animation studio.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Saw tweet the other day that Harmony gold USA has renewed their licence to hold Tatsunoko and Macross for even longer than 2021 now...please you stubborn b*stards let the licence go so we can have a legit original Macross released in the west!



I thought the owners werent going to allow it though?? Especially in the case of Macross. That makes no sense at all. its like EA with the starwars licence. What good is allowing a studio to have the license if they dont/wont make star wars games and Disney wont allow anyone else to have the license???

It just seems extremely weird for me. HG arent making any money off the license let alone doing anything apart from sitting on the license and shooting down any attempt from the community or fans from actual animation studios that want to do something with the franchise and have scripts and everything already prepared for HG to say yes.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought the owners werent going to allow it though?? Especially in the case of Macross. That makes no sense at all. its like EA with the starwars licence. What good is allowing a studio to have the license if they dont/wont make star wars games and Disney wont allow anyone else to have the license???
> 
> It just seems extremely weird for me. HG arent making any money off the license let alone doing anything apart from sitting on the license and shooting down any attempt from the community or fans from actual animation studios that want to do something with the franchise and have scripts and everything already prepared for HG to say yes.


Who knows really they don't care for the property but they will happily want to keep it.
From what i've read their main revenue is from real estates..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Who knows really they don't care for the property but they will happily want to keep it.
> From what i've read their main revenue is from real estates..



I think whoever owns HG is just padding out their portfolio of investments for their future generations and unfortunately they have been allowed to keep a lot of their film/TV licenses because they have money to pay out to keep the rights to it despite doing nothing with it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 18, 2019)

I just finished the 'Your Name' anime movie last night. It was awesome, I really enjoyed it.

So far my top 5 in no order are:  Death Note, Re:Zero, Your Name, DevilManCryBaby, and HunterXhunter

can anyone recommend maybe a few more? or can someone link me to a list of the best rated animes of all time maybe?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 18, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I just finished the 'Your Name' anime movie last night. It was awesome, I really enjoyed it.
> 
> So far my top 5 in no order are:  Death Note, Re:Zero, Your Name, DevilManCryBaby, and HunterXhunter
> 
> can anyone recommend maybe a few more? or can someone link me to a list of the best rated animes of all time maybe?


Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood is probably the best ever made, don't know if you've already seen it. A few other good ones from all sorts of genera are Mob Psycho 100, A Place Further Than the Universe, and Gurren Lagann. There's also my favorite recent comedy Kaguya-sama: Love is War, and the creator of Re:Zero is friends with the creator of Konosuba, so you might like that.

A list of the highest rated of all time is here https://anilist.co/search/anime?sort=SCORE_DESC
They get kinda picky with their ratings though.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 18, 2019)

Kyoto Animation fire: Arson attack at Japan anime studio kills 33
					

Dozens are in hospital, some in a critical condition, after the attack on the Kyoto Animation studio.



					www.bbc.com
				




Goddamn it.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 18, 2019)

Just finished a rewatch of Violet Evergarden too. Terrible news


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 18, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Kyoto Animation fire: Arson attack at Japan anime studio kills 33
> 
> 
> Dozens are in hospital, some in a critical condition, after the attack on the Kyoto Animation studio.
> ...



Do they know the cause yet? my guess is disgruntled employee who was fired or something


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 18, 2019)

Only wild rumors because the Japanese press doesn't report on stuff like this early on, but some are saying he was accusing them of stealing his work/style.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Do they know the cause yet? my guess is disgruntled employee who was fired or something



According to the BBC the suspect has no relation with the studio


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Do they know the cause yet? my guess is disgruntled employee who was fired or something


AFAIK thanks to a friend translating from 2ch, it was a train photographer that was angry with KyoAni for making his favorite station popular in an anime, thus making it more crowded. It has been detained and he even confessed starting the fire.
So, just a mentally challenged person.

KyoAni is one of the only two studios paying normal salaries to animators (the other being Ghibli), the rest of the industry pays per frame.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> AFAIK thanks to a friend translating from 2ch, it was a train photographer that was angry with KyoAni for making his favorite station popular in an anime, thus making it more crowded. It has been detained and he even confessed starting the fire.
> So, just a mentally challenged person.
> 
> KyoAni is one of the only two studios paying normal salaries to animators (the other being Ghibli), the rest of the industry pays per frame.



Though when you look at things like 'idol culture' in Japan - its easy to see why people would get their nose bent out of shape about it. Mentally challenged or not - he felt so passionate about something that he decided to go out of his way and do something about it. They ask themselves so many times if its the right thing to do that they get stuck in an echo chamber where the answer is always 'yes'


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 19, 2019)

And right on the eve of the 天気の子 release as well 

Most of Asia has long been rolled into "idol culture" and the obsession that more than just a few people spiral into. Regardless of whether he was clinically mentally challenged or not, this is absolutely fucked.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 19, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> And right on the eve of the 天気の子 release as well
> 
> Most of Asia has long been rolled into "idol culture" and the obsession that more than just a few people spiral into. Regardless of whether he was clinically mentally challenged or not, this is absolutely fucked.



Can you explain what you mean by Idol culture, I am out of the loop and just unsure what you all mean by this.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by Idol culture, I am out of the loop and just unsure what you all mean by this.



Things like AKB48, Nogizaka46 and Produce48. The girls (young men not exempt either, especially in Japan, though they generally perform alone) do music and dance performances but it's less about the music and more about the members, their personalities (what they like/don't like, weird facts, etc.) and remaining pure (publicized relationships in their private lives would cause outrage amongst "fans") and pretty "for the fans". Stereotypes include male fans who are obsessed to the point of perversions, stalking, violence, etc. *Most *of the time, it's just stereotypes.

I listen to a heck ton of J-pop, J-rock and indie J-music but because I'm in it for what the artists and the music have to offer, I steer well clear of idol groups. Not into that shit. Catchy and popular, for sure, which is why idol groups' new releases top Oricon every other day, but not my thing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 19, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Things like AKB48 and Produce48. The girls (young men not exempt either, especially in Japan, though they generally perform alone) do music and dance performances but it's less about the music and more about the members, their personalities (what they like/don't like, weird facts, etc.) and remaining pure (publicized relationships in their private lives would cause outrage amongst "fans") and pretty "for the fans". Stereotypes include male fans who are obsessed to the point of perversions, stalking, violence, etc. *Most *of the time, it's just stereotypes.
> 
> I listen to a heck ton of J-pop, J-rock and indie J-music but because I'm in it for what the artists and the music have to offer, I steer well clear of idol groups. Not into that shit.



thanks for explaining, I had no idea to be honest.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 19, 2019)

Coincidental, but today's Ai no Dekiru Koto wa Mada Aru Kai video is...well...










<世界が背中を向けてもまだなお
立ち向かう君が今もここにいる>


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think whoever owns HG is just padding out their portfolio of investments for their future generations and unfortunately they have been allowed to keep a lot of their film/TV licenses because they have money to pay out to keep the rights to it despite doing nothing with it.


Pretty much sadly.


lynx29 said:


> I just finished the 'Your Name' anime movie last night. It was awesome, I really enjoyed it.
> 
> So far my top 5 in no order are:  Death Note, Re:Zero, Your Name, DevilManCryBaby, and HunterXhunter
> 
> can anyone recommend maybe a few more? or can someone link me to a list of the best rated animes of all time maybe?


Though I don't highly rate "Your Name" like a lot of people but it is good film regardless, animation is beautiful.
Movie wise..I would still recommend classics to people like Ghost in the shell, Akira, Ninja Scroll,Patlabor, Macross Do you remember love? and any classic Ghibli films.

It is unfortunate that we now live in a over-exposed society to the point some people don't appreciate changes.
Generally find photographers hate it when certain scenery that is known to be beautiful when left alone gets damaged by someone that over-exposed it.
Recent article I've read is Miley Cyrus  gone to some open field which had beautiful flowers grown and been left alone for years to blossom and she's gone there exposing it. 
This led people going there taking selfies and damaging the flowers in the process by laying in them.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 20, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> It is unfortunate that we now live in a over-exposed society to the point some people don't appreciate changes.
> Generally find photographers hate it when certain scenery that is known to be beautiful when left alone gets damaged by someone that over-exposed it.
> Recent article I've read is Miley Cyrus  gone to some open field which had beautiful flowers grown and been left alone for years to blossom and she's gone there exposing it.
> This led people going there taking selfies and damaging the flowers in the process by laying in them.



That reminds me - the orange poppy fields in Antelope Valley are probably now known less for their beautiful blooms than for the staggering amount of dipshits who rough it up without a second thought, all so they can post on insta. Park rangers pleading for people to respect the flowers? Nah, we'll even go and land a freaking helicopter smack dab in the middle of them, just to show how foreign the word "care" is to us.

Seeing Voices of a Distant Star in the 2002-2016 Makoto Shinkai showcase / nostalgia trip that is the extended teaser for Tenki no Ko made me think of the manga My Girl by Sahara Mizu (aka Yumeka Sumomo, she illustrated the manga adaptation for Voices of a Distant Star). I wonder if there's room in 2019 for even just an OVA like that? Apparently, it was adapted as a live action series for TV Asahi a while back, but from what snippets I can see, it's pretty appalling compared to its source material. My Girl is one of my favourite manga of all time - so many emotional moments that pained me to the core.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Pretty much sadly.
> 
> Though I don't highly rate "Your Name" like a lot of people but it is good film regardless, animation is beautiful.
> Movie wise..I would still recommend classics to people like Ghost in the shell, Akira, Ninja Scroll,Patlabor, Macross Do you remember love? and any classic Ghibli films.
> ...




In a sense that's why i have no sympathy for for people that die when they try and get the most edgiest selfie... Like right on the edge of a cliff and end up falling to their death.  Is it a tragic accident? Not really. People play stupid games, win stupid prizes. 

On the upside. the increased footfall from all the tourists must of been good for their village/Town so long ass they didn't damage or destroy anything in the process of their visit


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Interesting take of the original Thunderbirds theme from the japs, kinda reminds me of the Tetsujin-28 theme.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2019)

Anirevo 2019 is coming up next weekend, 9th to 11th. Last year I went and got a whole load of good posters for all sorts of things. I hope this year's market reflects this year's releases: Senko, Senryuu, Tenki no Ko, Domekano, Kaguya, Bocchi, Vinland Saga...

This year, instead of all the guests being either extremely weeby (read: niche) or unknown, they somehow got a hold of yanaginagi. I'll be satisfied just to hear her sing at the little performance they're doing on Saturday with another CV and a music duo. yanaginagi is one of my favourite singer-songwriters, and there's nothing I need to say because her distinct musical style speaks for itself. Last year, fhána showed up at Otakuthon Montreal, but obviously I was extremely bummed that it was 3000 miles away and I wouldn't be able to go.

Also, 08/19 issue of Newtype has a gobsmackingly large foldout of Hina:




I think I'm going to get it framed after I bury it with textbooks for a few days.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2019)

I would love to attend the macross convention in the states just for the opportunity to potentially meet Mari illijima/Lynn Minmay.
Best freebie I got at the UK anime convention was getting autograph from producer of Tales Of game franchise. Got free poster signed, my copy of Tales of Xillia signed and photo with the producer.

This song is a masterpiece:








Looking forward to getting the GF to watching this weird but magnificent franchise.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 2, 2019)

"Take a sad song, and make it better".


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 2, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> "Take a sad song, and make it better".


Why not, noone seems to do it so it works or even a simple love song lol.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 6, 2019)

Well it’s past 4am and I finished Your Name. Obviously fantastic, but haven’t had enough time to really say anything about it. 

If you haven’t already seen it, take me logging into the forums this early in the morning as the highest recommendation I can give and go watch it. It’s even got a 4K HDR release if you have an HDR screen, and I’m sure it’s even more gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 6, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> Well it’s past 4am and I finished Your Name. Obviously fantastic, but haven’t had enough time to really say anything about it.
> 
> If you haven’t already seen it, take me logging into the forums this early in the morning as the highest recommendation I can give and go watch it. It’s even got a 4K HDR release if you have an HDR screen, and I’m sure it’s even more gorgeous.


Now watch A Silent Voice!
I have to start Maquia.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 6, 2019)

*ZA WARUDO*


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 6, 2019)

Why.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 6, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Now watch A Silent Voice!
> I have to start Maquia.


That one is really high on my list but I’m not sure if I have it in me to watch that yet.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hideyuki Hori is just legendary, funny you can find a fair amount of 80-90s OVAs on youtube still.








Even the cheesy Devilman english dub.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 7, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Now watch A Silent Voice!
> I have to start Maquia.



I finished the manga Koe no Katachi not long ago. Has extra bits of story and development that the movie couldn't fit in. The two of them make for an amazing experience. It and Your Name are always jostling around for the title of best anime film I recommend.

I'm halfway through Maquia/Sayoasa as of today. Could not believe I hadn't ever heard of it before. As of right now, it's set up to wreck me. I don't care much for the setting, but the mother/son relationship between Maquia and Ariel has got me by the heartstrings and the balls.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 7, 2019)

I've heard there is an extended movie version of A Silent Voice but not even sure if there's any way to get it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 7, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> I've heard there is an extended movie version of A Silent Voice but not even sure if there's any way to get it.



I looked around and couldn't find references to said version. If it does exist, you'd probably find more closure by reading the manga to the end. IMO it is most fitting. 

Just like Violet Evergarden ep. 10, the long flashback sequence near the end of the Maquia was devastating. Interesting how a distant fantasy setting can carry such searingly human themes. In the meantime, I'll be scrunched up in a ball if you need me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> *Looking forward to getting a GF* to watching this weird but magnificent franchise.



me too fren me too

 meow?!

eeeek look what the anime thread makes me do :/  Need to stay away from this thread


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 7, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> me too fren me too
> 
> meow?!
> 
> eeeek look what the anime thread makes me do :/  Need to stay away from this thread


She's already agreed to watch it so its all good,just need finish watching the 100 then its full steam ahead.
She has already watched GITS,Patlabor, bit of Tenchi Muyo and Outlaw star, need to slowly introduce Akira  somepoint in the future but she's enjoying the new Fruit Basket at least.

Anyway i've been watching Medabots/Medarots in japanese with subtitles and I have to say I'm actually impressed the english dub has actually kept all the original character names from the japanese. The only difference of course is the change of soundtrack and edits of slight censorship.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2019)

I watched Akira with some friends, but I didn't understand it. The ending especially... just didn't understand it at all, anyone care to spoiler quote a message in all black and explain it to me?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2019)

Finally watched FLCL progressive and alternate... they barely feel related to the original at all, most of the time :/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2019)

Gundam: The 'nerdy' encounter that led to marriage
					

How a "nerdy" love of Japanese Gundam robots brought one couple together.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



This guy was clearly inspired by Ricardo from Gundam Build Fighters..and it was super effective.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 14, 2019)

Demon Slayer is going strong with some fantastic fight scene animation. There are two characters that really grate on me but this latest episode more than made up for all that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> She's already agreed to watch it so its all good,just need finish watching the 100 then its full steam ahead.
> She has already watched GITS,Patlabor, bit of Tenchi Muyo and Outlaw star, need to slowly introduce Akira  somepoint in the future but she's enjoying the new Fruit Basket at least.



You need to get her to watch Ninja Scrolls or Vampire Hunter D. Maybe 'Shadow Skill' but that wasnt really that great. Its quite echi more than anything.

I managed to get hold of a good copy of super dimension fortress macross 1984 and just skipping through it a little. There is something so beautiful about the oldschool animation style. I dont know if its because im watching some sorta BR remaster but the cell shading and colour pallete just seems so much more realistic the way it was done.


----------



## djisas (Sep 28, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You need to get her to watch Ninja Scrolls or Vampire Hunter D. Maybe 'Shadow Skill' but that wasnt really that great. Its quite echi more than anything.
> 
> I managed to get hold of a good copy of super dimension fortress macross 1984 and just skipping through it a little. There is something so beautiful about the oldschool animation style. I dont know if its because im watching some sorta BR remaster but the cell shading and colour pallete just seems so much more realistic the way it was done.



Old stuff would be gunbuster, that B&W finale is just something else...
Thought, i did watch SDF Macross too way back in the day, speaking of which, did u watch Macross Zero?

Well, time to get Live-Evil's bd rip and put it on backlog...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2019)

djisas said:


> did u watch Macross Zero?



of course!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 28, 2019)

Found this a few days back, fits this thread. An old 80s animation for a convention done by 12 guys. Apparently a bunch of them went on to found Gainax


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 28, 2019)

Mister Anno included.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 28, 2019)

Really cool little moment, I wish I can watch the full movie tbh:


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 28, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Mister Anno included.


The city explosion at 4:30 feels incredibly Evangelion.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> The city explosion at 4:30 feels incredibly Evangelion.




NO SPOILERS!!!!! YOU BAD NO COOKIE FO YOU


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 28, 2019)

bubbleawsome said:


> The city explosion at 4:30 feels incredibly Evangelion.


Not enough crosses.


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 28, 2019)

mazinger or getter robo G
also loved tenggen tonpa


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 30, 2019)

I don't know why, but I wanted to sit down and Watch Blood: The Last Vampire today. All I feel after watching it now is how disappointed I was when I later saw Blood+. Not that Blood+ was at all bad... I thought it was great. Looking back, it doesn't stand out that much to me, but I do remember how the character and plot development throughout the whole saga had me repeatedly really feeling for the characters in ways I don't very often... and on top of this was a layer of "OMGGGG this is so corn-ball..." But yet it still got to me! Felt like the pacing was a bit stretched at times, but it came back around every time. Ended up being a lot darker than you'd expect from a show that's message is all about who your family is and what that means - and I really appreciated that about it. Anybody who's never seen it but maybe heard of it and put it aside should probably watch it. Pretty well-executed. Dunno that it fares all that well strictly as a vampire show. It's really used more as a plot device than anything else. To me it was more of a shonen with a vampiric sheen.

It was just so not what I wanted walking away from the Movie. B:TLV was just a classic vampire hack-n-slash with cool, gritty artwork. One of those hyper-violent early 2000's thingamajigs. Just a lot of fun. Blood+ was like, this epic saga stretched across an epoch. Meanwhile the fights and animation weren't nearly as interesting. Honestly, the show is still better imo. You get a lot more out of it. But I feel a much stronger pull towards the movie. I think it's just that the movie gave so little... just this short little rush that made me want more. While Blood+ was like a journey. Finishing it was like coming home from a good, long road trip.

Just so we're clear, not talking about the 2009 live-action abomination! Still trying to figure out why and how that wound-up existing. I'm talking about the movie that came out ~2000.

In the spirit of campy vampire stuff I'm going back to Hellsing Ultimate next. AAAAAAAAAA-MEN! And then maybe Vampire Hunter D.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 30, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I don't know why, but I wanted to sit down and Watch Blood: The Last Vampire today. All I feel after watching it now is how disappointed I was when I later saw Blood+. Not that Blood+ was at all bad... I thought it was great. Looking back, it doesn't stand out that much to me, but I do remember how the character and plot development throughout the whole saga had me repeatedly really feeling for the characters in ways I don't very often... and on top of this was a layer of "OMGGGG this is so corn-ball..." But yet it still got to me! Felt like the pacing was a bit stretched at times, but it came back around every time. Ended up being a lot darker than you'd expect from a show that's message is all about who your family is and what that means - and I really appreciated that about it. Anybody who's never seen it but maybe heard of it and put it aside should probably watch it. Pretty well-executed. Dunno that it fares all that well strictly as a vampire show. It's really used more as a plot device than anything else. To me it was more of a shonen with a vampiric sheen.
> 
> It was just so not what I wanted walking away from the Movie. B:TLV was just a classic vampire hack-n-slash with cool, gritty artwork. One of those hyper-violent early 2000's thingamajigs. Just a lot of fun. Blood+ was like, this epic saga stretched across an epoch. Meanwhile the fights and animation weren't nearly as interesting. Honestly, the show is still better imo. You get a lot more out of it. But I feel a much stronger pull towards the movie. I think it's just that the movie gave so little... just this short little rush that made me want more. While Blood+ was like a journey. Finishing it was like coming home from a good, long road trip.
> 
> ...



Have you seen the Netflix Original anime of Castlevania? It's only 4 episodes long, but very well done. 

Also, I just started playing Castlevania Lord of Shadow on steam, its fantastic game for being made in 2013... very well optimized for PC, like amazingly so. This game never got enough love.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 30, 2019)

*When You fire the English Voice Actors*










*When You Fire all The Animators*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> You need to get her to watch Ninja Scrolls or Vampire Hunter D. Maybe 'Shadow Skill' but that wasnt really that great. Its quite echi more than anything.
> 
> I managed to get hold of a good copy of super dimension fortress macross 1984 and just skipping through it a little. There is something so beautiful about the oldschool animation style. I dont know if its because im watching some sorta BR remaster but the cell shading and colour pallete just seems so much more realistic the way it was done.



I will be getting her to watch Ninja Scrolls eventually, never really gave Shadow Skills a proper watch before and only seen bits here and there years ago.

I also got decent copy of 1984 Macross downloaded and  old-school animation is art, today its just who can bring the most fan service with modern technology art doing all the work.
I am still after a blu-ray set of 1984 Macross with english subtitles but we will never get a official release because of god damn Harmony Gold.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 30, 2019)

any anime worth watching these days? Throw me some titles and ill have a look 
but im not into fan service stuff, prefer non mainstream stuff


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hyderz said:


> any anime worth watching these days? Throw me some titles and ill have a look
> but im not into fan service stuff, prefer non mainstream stuff


What have you watched so far? 
Top of my head I would recommend these:
Macross 1984
The first Mobile Suit Gundam show
Tenchi Muyo
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Jojo Bizarre Adventure
Guyver OVA and 25 episode Anime
The Legend of the 4 Kings
Baki

Anyway I have finally watched James Cameron Alita Battle Angel, overall i'm very pleased with it and the only setback id say is the silly added romance was not necessary.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 30, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> What have you watched so far?
> Top of my head I would recommend these:
> Macross 1984
> The first Mobile Suit Gundam show
> ...



I was not impressed with Alita Battle Angel, just felt off to me.

On that note, out of that list you just made... can you narrow it down to a top 3 recommendation for those of us with limited time?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I was not impressed with Alita Battle Angel, just felt off to me.
> 
> On that note, out of that list you just made... can you narrow it down to a top 3 recommendation for those of us with limited time?


It is a right step in moving forward for adaptation of a anime/manga in my opinion.
As for my quick list...Macross, Neon Genesis Evangelion and legend of the 4 Kings.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 30, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> What have you watched so far?
> Top of my head I would recommend these:
> Macross 1984
> The first Mobile Suit Gundam show
> ...



Out of that list ive seen tenchi muyo and parts of the Mobile Suit Gundam
My all time fav animes are
Slam Dunk
City Hunter
Patlabor
Haibane Renmei
Mushishi 
As for Gundam i love 0083 Stardust Memory, The 08th Ms Team and Gundam Unicorn


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 30, 2019)

am waiting for this


----------



## djisas (Sep 30, 2019)

Hyderz said:


> any anime worth watching these days? Throw me some titles and ill have a look
> but im not into fan service stuff, prefer non mainstream stuff



Try the first page of the forum, some of this forum's elderly have made their suggestion, mostly stuff from 00's and earlier I guess...

Top of my head would be Bebop, trigun, Aria the animation, escaflowne, EVA ofc, chobits, black lagoon...
If you want movies, go for any Ghibli movie, or all...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 30, 2019)

It's pretty hard to narrow down lists without knowing what people already like. Attack on Titan is an easy recommendation for some people, but I also know some people who couldn't get through season 1. 
From me the top three 'classics' are probably Evangelion, Gurren Lagann, and Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.
For top three more story based ones I'd say A Silent Voice, A Place Further than the Universe, and Violet Evergarden
For top three action/fighting it's probably One Punch Man, Mob Psycho, and Attack on Titan. (Extra shoutout to the Ufotable Fate series for being the most technically impressive for fight scenes, but it's hard to get in to.)
For top three 'just chill and watch' shows it's Kaguya-sama: Love is War, Konosuba, and My Hero Academia I guess.

My personal top three are Violet Evergarden, Evangelion, and A Silent Voice. Shoutout to Evergarden for being the single most gorgeous piece of animation I've ever seen.

With so many studios and series out now it's hard to figure it all out. 2018 was a pretty big year with probably 12+ notable shows even if not all of them lived up to their hype, and 2019 has been pretty busy too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Step aside Shokugeki no soma, the cooking anime i've grew up watching has made its comeback this month.


----------



## Megan (Oct 23, 2019)

what fall anime are you going to watch


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2019)

Escaflowne is my favourite Anime but X the series was nice too. If you are into music Gundam 7 (i think ) was a great watch too. I do have a soft spot for Gundam though especially Gundam Wing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 23, 2019)

Just found out about this but Funimation has worked out some sort of deal with HG to get a lot of rights to the Robotech franchise. which means that this could potentially open up to more Robotech stuff appearing on our screens and im not just talking about all the old stuff.

The downside is that Funimation are just a dumpster fire with the on going Vic Mignogna and fellow voice actors  Jamie Marchi & Monica Rial have been known to change lines and go off script to something that injects identity politics into the anime.

And then theres this....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 25, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just found out about this but Funimation has worked out some sort of deal with HG to get a lot of rights to the Robotech franchise. which means that this could potentially open up to more Robotech stuff appearing on our screens and im not just talking about all the old stuff.
> 
> The downside is that Funimation are just a dumpster fire with the on going Vic Mignogna and fellow voice actors  Jamie Marchi & Monica Rial have been known to change lines and go off script to something that injects identity politics into the anime.
> 
> And then theres this....


Yep I saw that too, ironically though Vic voiced Hikaru in Robotech and Monica voice Misa Hayase in the english dub. 
Also note I believe Funimation is backed by Sony and so is Harmony Gold as Sony is providing the budget for a live action "Robotech" film.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 25, 2019)

Megan said:


> what fall anime are you going to watch


Psycho-Pass 3, BNHA, and that's it. Pretty meh, season.


----------



## djisas (Oct 25, 2019)

Megan said:


> what fall anime are you going to watch



A few, less than last season...

Basically SAO, nanatsu taisai, Fate Babylonia, Honzuki no Gekokujou  (surprisingly good watch), Kono Oto Tomare! (good if you like music, more even if you are into traditional music), Mugen no Juunin (watched the original, it was good, this might be better), No Guns Life (pretty good too), im continuing with Vinland Saga, and Chihayafuru (im into tradition, and i enjoy this one) and im starting Psycho Pass 3 as well, hope it's good...


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm stoked Hi Score Girl II is out!


----------



## djisas (Oct 30, 2019)

Watched the Psycho Pass movie trilogy, the first wasn't bad, the second was different from the norm and not bad, but the third, that was some great stuff, like i was watching something else entirely, great action movie, entirely new setting with new players and an old face returning, a great outlook of the world outside Japan...

As for the third season, not happy with how it started, it's still pretty good, but something important changed, i need to see how it will change the whole story...

As for the new season, Chihayafuru can hype me with every episode, it's like watching an intense sports match with your favorite team vs their rivals...


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 31, 2019)

Kemono Michi and Cautious Hero is holding my interest this season. Try as I might I just can't stop watching isekai shit. Although most isekais can't hold my interest whole season. I only watched Demon Lord Retry and Arifureta last season. My interest for Milfsekai dropped off after realising it's too lewd for my sake.
Fire Force is also interesting. Animation is sublime but just can't get into the story/lore/world. Complete opposite of Shield Hero last last season. Animation was shit but the world was interesting enough that I dropped the anime to read light novel. Same for Vinland Saga. Looks awesome but just can't get into the story.
Idk for some reason I just can't stand watching Hero Academia. I'd rather watch funny moments compilation (plus occasional fight scenes) rather than the anime itself.
Oresuki is also nice. But so nice that I got impatient and jumped to the source material, the manga. Now can't stand the pudgy faces of the anime.


----------



## Totally (Nov 3, 2019)

Reason anime became huge in your life
Don't really have a reason, remember randomly picking up Akira on VHS because I thought the motorcycle looked cool at a flea market when I was 7, from there it just creeped in and led to GitS, Cowboy Bebop and so many others that I can't remember the names of.

Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
Cowboy Bebop, Robotech, Gundam, Blame, Gundam and more Gundam. Why I enjoyed them? The Future, space exploration, spaceships, Robots, Transhumanism. What more can I say, unfortunately there aren't any anime that I encompass those subjects, as newer stuff tries to have a more broader appeal by being upbeat and power levels. When an anime that does check the right boxes do pops up I've long since read the manga and don't get much enjoyment that I could have. e.g. Blame!, Knights of Sidonia, 

Newer stuff doesn't seem to have the same appeal as the stuff I grew up watching, there are some occasional gems that pop up like Redline but those are far and few in between and never a long running series.


----------



## djisas (Nov 3, 2019)

Totally said:


> Reason anime became huge in your life
> Don't really have a reason, remember randomly picking up Akira on VHS because I thought the motorcycle looked cool at a flea market when I was 7, from there it just creeped in and led to GitS, Cowboy Bebop and so many others that I can't remember the names of.
> 
> Favorites (movie, series, even cartoons) and describe why you enjoy them so much.
> ...



I see you are also a man of culture, one of the VHS i remember renting was, The Wings of Honneamise, this might be something you might enjoy.
Hmm, on the space stuff matter, i could recommend Stellvia of the Universe, Outlaw Star (i feel you would like this one, huge space roboship pirate hacking at eachother with giant axes), Infinite Ryvius, these are some of the great oldies you seem to enjoy, you have ofc the whole Macross saga as big or even bigger and better than Gundam, there's Vandread too, Mouretsu Pirates (a more modern take on space piracy), Kanata no Astra (modern space exploration with complicated story), and many more...
Try Freedom too, similar art-style to Akira.
EDIT: How could i forget Gunbuster and Diebuster, Gunbuster's art direction and final are something special, and Diebuster with all the craziness...

On the manga side of thing, Try Biomega and Aposimz from Nihei...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 5, 2019)

I've been meaning to give Wings of Honneamise a proper watch, never got round to watching it yet though.
Highly recommend watching the original Macross which is what the 1st Robotech used for source material, if you go back to some earlier post you will know I absolutely detest Robotech and Harmony Gold. =)
Also check out Macross plus and Zero(prequel events before 1st Macross event starts), Outlaw Star is great shout and I would also throw in Big O in there too.


----------



## Totally (Nov 5, 2019)

djisas said:


> I see you are also a man of culture, one of the VHS i remember renting was, The Wings of Honneamise, this might be something you might enjoy.
> Hmm, on the space stuff matter, i could recommend Stellvia of the Universe, Outlaw Star (i feel you would like this one, huge space roboship pirate hacking at eachother with giant axes), Infinite Ryvius, these are some of the great oldies you seem to enjoy, you have ofc the whole Macross saga as big or even bigger and better than Gundam, there's Vandread too, Mouretsu Pirates (a more modern take on space piracy), Kanata no Astra (modern space exploration with complicated story), and many more...
> Try Freedom too, similar art-style to Akira.
> EDIT: How could i forget Gunbuster and Diebuster, Gunbuster's art direction and final are something special, and Diebuster with all the craziness...
> ...



I read everything Nihei, and hope he's working on somethin Seen a good portion of Macross, I haven't watched some of the earliest stuff and also have watched Outlaw Star but some reason seemed cursed to not be able to watch the final episodes, forget or can't find them when I do remember. I take the others as recommendations and look into them.



kurosagi01 said:


> I've been meaning to give Wings of Honneamise a proper watch, never got round to watching it yet though.
> Highly recommend watching the original Macross which is what the 1st Robotech used for source material, if you go back to some earlier post you will know I absolutely detest Robotech and Harmony Gold. =)
> Also check out Macross plus and Zero(prequel events before 1st Macross event starts), Outlaw Star is great shout and I would also throw in Big O in there too.



IMacross Plus is one of my favorites, How did I forget it. Didn't get into robotech either, think I watched 1/2 but pretty sure I didn't make it through half of one before it was "Terraforming fungus, hivee minded mini people alien invaders? Queen/Princess/Hive? I'm out"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've been meaning to give Wings of Honneamise a proper watch, never got round to watching it yet though.



I started - then quit half way through. too boring for me.



kurosagi01 said:


> Also check out Macross plus and Zero(prequel events before 1st Macross event starts), Outlaw Star is great shout and I would also throw in Big O in there too.



Uchuu Senkan Yamato 2202 would like to have a word


----------



## djisas (Nov 5, 2019)

Totally said:


> I read everything Nihei, and hope he's working on somethin Seen a good portion of Macross, I haven't watched some of the earliest stuff and also have watched Outlaw Star but some reason seemed cursed to not be able to watch the final episodes, forget or can't find them when I do remember. I take the others as recommendations and look into them.
> 
> 
> 
> IMacross Plus is one of my favorites, How did I forget it. Didn't get into robotech either, think I watched 1/2 but pretty sure I didn't make it through half of one before it was "Terraforming fungus, hivee minded mini people alien invaders? Queen/Princess/Hive? I'm out"



Nihei's newest work is Aposimz, try it out, there's maybe a mix of blame with Sidonia...


----------



## Megan (Nov 15, 2019)

i am currently watching make my abilities average and boku no hero


----------



## morpha (Nov 18, 2019)

The fight sequences in Fate GO: Babylonia have been amazing. Its especially satisfying if you've played the game.

If you haven't.... you aint gonna understand anything thats going on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2019)

Awwwwww yiiissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Its comin bois!!!


----------



## djisas (Nov 22, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Awwwwww yiiissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Its comin bois!!!



Plz, Gundam is for gundamtard kids...

Macross is the only mech anime for grown ups...







Actually joking, but truth is I never watched gundam...
On a side note abyss trailers are floating around, things will get messy, also best daddy...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2019)

djisas said:


> Plz, Gundam is for gundamtard kids...
> 
> Macross is the only mech anime for grown ups...
> 
> ...




If you don't want your house firebombed this isn't the correct way to go about it


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 22, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you don't want your house firebombed this isn't the correct way to go about it


You want some Instrumentality?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> You want some Instrumentality?



Yeah. I could do with a good soundtrack


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. I could do with a good soundtrack





GoldenX said:


> You want some Instrumentality?


Did someone say they want third impact??


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 23, 2019)

So many men of culture.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 23, 2019)

I had a deeper look at what that gundam SD game was.... Its basically a mobile or handheld console game that's been ported to or made for PC...

The game trailer on steam tells you very little about the gameplay.










Its basically a turn based RPG with a tonne of animations and cutscenes

They want £40 for the standard version or £60 for the deluxe version... I'll buy it for £7 on sale next year or get it for 'free' since its a non multiplayer game.

google play market has tons of games like these. a lot of them are free as well! asking £40 for a game like this that you dont even need the power of a pc to run is an April Fools joke.


Super Disappointed.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 24, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had a deeper look at what that gundam SD game was.... Its basically a mobile or handheld console game that's been ported to or made for PC...
> 
> The game trailer on steam tells you very little about the gameplay.
> 
> ...


Stick with the Super robot wars.


----------



## morpha (Nov 24, 2019)

IM a bit late to the Dr. Stone party but episode 1 managed to catch me. Its a bit childish but the premise is interesting. 

Basically, IN episode 1 a mysterious green light covers the earth and turns every human being (and swallows) to stone. 3,700 years later... the first couple of people de-petrify ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2019)

@kurosagi01

Get ready for some porn boy



Spoiler


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 29, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @kurosagi01
> 
> Get ready for some porn boy
> 
> ...


£209.........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> £209.........




Dew it!


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 30, 2019)

Meh, your GPU is more expensive, and doesn't last as long.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 30, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dew it!





GoldenX said:


> Meh, your GPU is more expensive, and doesn't last as long.


Don't have space to even pose such beauty, I have 2-3 other big display figurines that needs to come out of box once I have my own place lol.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 5, 2020)

Just finished rewatching GITS:SAC after years. Too bad from what I heard Arise doesn't meet the quality of its predecessors.

They use this track only once or twice but when they do it hits hard:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Just finished rewatching GITS:SAC after years. Too bad from what I heard Arise doesn't meet the quality of its predecessors.
> 
> They use this track only once or twice but when they do it hits hard:



I saw somewhere that the next Gits will have more western style of animation. Either way it doesn't look too good for the franchise


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 5, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I saw somewhere that the next Gits will have more western style of animation. Either way it doesn't look too good for the franchise


There's that CGI trailer but it completely fails at facial expressions.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 5, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Just finished rewatching GITS:SAC after years. Too bad from what I heard Arise doesn't meet the quality of its predecessors.
> 
> They use this track only once or twice but when they do it hits hard:


SAC's soundtrack has to be one of my favorites ever. And that's exactly it... just so many awesome little moments that perfectly set the tone. Yoko Kanno is really good for that. I know she likes to delve into the ethos of the stuff she works on. Everything she does is different and carries the spirit of whatever it's meant to compliment. You just know when you see her on the bill that you're gonna be in for some more of those incredible moments where the music almost makes the whole thing.

Hate to say, I don't have a lot of faith in the franchise anymore, though. I cashed out after Arise, which actually wasn't bad, but kinda marks when it seemed to drift from its core identity and become just another boring, superficial action sci-fi. A far cry from the unforgivingly cerebral and stylish cyberpunk opus that encompasses the old movies right up to 2nd gig. Props to them for actively trying to sell more anime to the west... but gits is one of the few that we like exactly as it already is! Just make more of that and we'll buy it! That aside, there is so much material already there that's never been touched... they keep doing this 'new and improved' thing with it and I don't understand it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2020)

You mean this??


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 5, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> You mean this??


Yeah that's it. I sure hope that they put more effort into this. I'm ok with CGI elements in anime but going full on requires an extremely high level of skill and experience to make it look right.


----------



## john_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Wow... this is a new anime? This looks more like a nice efford from 2005 or something.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 5, 2020)

Just finished the season of Demon Slayer, Kimetsu no Yaiba, looking forward to the movie release to continue the story. Very tempted to look for the Manga just to see how far the anime strayed from the path. Enjoyed it 
Working my way thru Blue Exorcist right now, enjoying it as well


----------



## djisas (Jan 5, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> SAC's soundtrack has to be one of my favorites ever. And that's exactly it... just so many awesome little moments that perfectly set the tone. Yoko Kanno is really good for that. I know she likes to delve into the ethos of the stuff she works on. Everything she does is different and carries the spirit of whatever it's meant to compliment. You just know when you see her on the bill that you're gonna be in for some more of those incredible moments where the music almost makes the whole thing.
> 
> Hate to say, I don't have a lot of faith in the franchise anymore, though. I cashed out after Arise, which actually wasn't bad, but kinda marks when it seemed to drift from its core identity and become just another boring, superficial action sci-fi. A far cry from the unforgivingly cerebral and stylish cyberpunk opus that encompasses the old movies right up to 2nd gig. Props to them for actively trying to sell more anime to the west... but gits is one of the few that we like exactly as it already is! Just make more of that and we'll buy it! That aside, there is so much material already there that's never been touched... they keep doing this 'new and improved' thing with it and I don't understand it.



As much i like SAC OST and Yoko Kano's work, Kenji Kawai is a different monster when it comes to traditional Japanese music and soundtracks as a whole.
Cant imagine one fan who wouldnt get goosebumps experiencing this 
















You can notice the crazy drumer and how cool Kenji looks himself, i mean when was the last time a composer played with his orchestra?
Inner Universe, is probably my fav SAC song too btw...


----------



## morpha (Jan 5, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> SAC's soundtrack has to be one of my favorites ever. And that's exactly it... just so many awesome little moments that perfectly set the tone. Yoko Kanno is really good for that. I know she likes to delve into the ethos of the stuff she works on. Everything she does is different and carries the spirit of whatever it's meant to compliment. You just know when you see her on the bill that you're gonna be in for some more of those incredible moments where the music almost makes the whole thing.



Definitely this. I was so sad when she died. She was a foreigner living in Japan. can't have been an easy life.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 5, 2020)

djisas said:


> As much i like SAC OST and Yoko Kano's work, Kenji Kawai is a different monster when it comes to traditional Japanese music and soundtracks as a whole.
> Cant imagine one fan who wouldnt get goosebumps experiencing this
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I will not argue with that!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 6, 2020)

djisas said:


> Cant imagine one fan who wouldnt get goosebumps experiencing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This should have been used at the intro video in the live-action movie, but they left it at the end which is fine...
Kenji Kawai and the film as a whole made the film actually alright *with exception of them including the 5-10minute scene of justifying why shes in a caucasian body and not japanese body, remove this and the film would of been ranked higher than alright to me*


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 6, 2020)

morpha said:


> Definitely this. I was so sad when she died. She was a foreigner living in Japan. can't have been an easy life.


You're thinking of Origa, the singer.


----------



## Khonjel (Jan 6, 2020)

Watching Welcome to Demon School Iruma-kun! atm. Kinda like the facial expressions. Though inadvertently wanted or not I'm still watching technically an isekai show.


----------



## morpha (Jan 6, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> You're thinking of Origa, the singer.


ah woops. I was too.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 6, 2020)

Anyone here watch Black Clover?


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 7, 2020)

I decided to get back into watching anime here and there.

I watched the first season of My Hero Academia and I just haven't felt compelled to start the second season. I then discovered The Seven Deadly Sins and I can not get enough of that show so far, but I am only nearing the end of the first season.


----------



## morpha (Jan 7, 2020)

dcf-joe said:


> I decided to get back into watching anime here and there.
> 
> I watched the first season of My Hero Academia and I just haven't felt compelled to start the second season.



Its a typical shounen story. Takes a while to get into it.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 10, 2020)

Hold on, they're about to ruin Cowboy Bebop for us too?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 10, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Hold on, they're about to ruin Cowboy Bebop for us too?


yeah, I've been avoiding any info about that if I can. I really enjoyed (original anime) GitS, but Bebop and Trigun hold special places for me. I love Scarlett, but I really don't want them to get the same treatment as Ghost....


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 10, 2020)

Scooping if we have any good series this season.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 10, 2020)

Honestly this one isn't looking fantastic, but there's a lot of strong stuff in spring that I'm excited for.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 10, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Anyone here watch Black Clover?


I do, but I'm a couple episodes behind at the moment.



GoldenX said:


> Scooping if we have any good series this season.


I think this is the first season nothing at all has piqued my interest. Not that I particularly mind, I have quite a few saved up to watch.


----------



## djisas (Jan 12, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Scooping if we have any good series this season.



You have madoka ver 1.5ish, Magia, it's madoka with diff characters...
Ishuzoku Reviewers this is the lewdest anime in ages if you into that...
Nekopara, i had hopes for this, but first ep was kind of bad...
Railgun, havent watched yet, should be good...
Somali to Mori, this has a lot of potentiality something similar to abyss, less darker so far...

But so far everything else is just average...


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah Magia Record seems good. I'm not interested in pure fanservice series, at the very least get a good story on top of it, like Sakurasou, or even School Days.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 12, 2020)

Obviously it's not in everyone's tastes, but My Hero has just had an incredible 6 episode run. If you've seen the other seasons and decided to not watch s4 it's time to catch up.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes, that last episode was the best.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> You mean this??



Yeah this netflix series is gonna be a no  from me dawg


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 13, 2020)

Going to give it a go, looks interesting, unlike all that shounen crap that's released this season. Quality of animation looks almost on par with stuff that was released to cinema in the 80's.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cool promo video for the DBZ Kakarot game.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 15, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Cool promo video for the DBZ Kakarot game.


Yeah I'm sure that this otaku goes to work everyday in a suit and lives in a fancy apartment


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 17, 2020)

Went to the pre-screening for Tenki no Ko yesterday. I already knew well in advance what was going to happen, but was pleasantly surprised that it turned out to be a pretty good watch. The weather and road conditions have been trying to prevent me from going all week, but it all worked out. Should I have missed the movie due to the weather though, terribly ironic that would be...lol

The biggest issue facing this movie is that it's inevitably been compared to Kimi no na wa again and again, which is a bit unfair, although I will say that this one feels a tad bit less focused as a whole than Kimi no na wa.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 28, 2020)

Still one of my all time favourite scene in anime/Gundam..and I suppose is what made it as the replacement statue in odaiba.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Still one of my all time favourite scene in anime/Gundam..and I suppose is what made it as the replacement statue in odaiba.



I actually rewatched the ova the other night. And i stuck to the OVA because its the only copy i have that has DTS audio. The only thing it doesnt have is HD - its a 720p rip. Every 1080 rip ive come across apart from one has been encoded in stereo and the only one thats a full on BR rip I cant get because its a dead torrent.

So yeah. Im ever so slightly a bit of an audio slob.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 30, 2020)

Netflix is developing live action One Piece series...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 30, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Netflix is developing live action One Piece series...


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 30, 2020)

I have been out of the anime game for some time but I remember my faves in no particular order:

1. Escaflowne
2. Ghost in The shell Season 1 & 2
3. Gundam Wing 
4. Macross 7
5. X
6. Samuari 7
7. Votoms 
8. Heoric Legend of Arislan OVA  
9. Gundam Seed 
10 Getter Robo

A special mention to anything Harlock related. There are so many great anime movies and series. I hope Netflix can do Ghost in the Shell right. That was one of the most thought provoking series in this world of tech.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 30, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


"We don't need Marvel, we can just make 20 seasons of One Piece instead"


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 2, 2020)

I just finished Code Geass R1 and R2 and the movie released last year. What a masterpiece, 10/10 for all of it.

Some parts confused me, I have to admit. I'm not taking a point off for that though.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I just finished Code Geass R1 and R2 and the movie released last year. What a masterpiece, 10/10 for all of it.
> 
> Some parts confused me, I have to admit. I'm not taking a point off for that though.


Yessssss it's sooo good. I love Geass. Back when it came out I skipped it, because I hate clamp's character designs, but that show is a really good mindfuck of a mecha melodrama. You're not supposed to get it all the first time. It's one those that you continue to appreciate the more you watch it. One of my favorites to this day. And the way the drama is done, even when you know everything, it's still just super-entertaining. It's like a good play, timeless. Everyone could know the plot and people would still turn out.

I'm thinking about going in for Shinsekai Yori again. That show did not get enough love when it came out. Everybody remembers the stupid bonobo part and the memes, but nobody actually watched and realized it was a true epic with a rich world built to explore so many dark themes and societal constructs. The whole show was about that, not the time when all of the kids were gay for part of one episode. It kinda went on this tangent about bonobos and this whole idea of "what if people were more like bonobos?" One of the weaker parts imo... people just aren't like bonobos. It wasn't portrayed as a good thing, but rather one of many misguided forays used for controlling people. That was kind of the lesson. It was part of a larger, sequential run through different aspects of human nature, brought to life through the characters and a storyline that encompasses several generations of a strange, cult-like, post-apocalypse society's development. Cool stuff. That's one of the most noteworthy aspects. It covers a very long timeline in a short run, in a way that makes sense and adds some mystique and plausibility to everything. It has those extra layers of context to peel back. I dunno, I felt like that really turned my brain on in ways most other shows weren't even trying to. Most people probably got bored before they realized the scale of things... that it wasn't telling another normal, generic little episodic tale that's made to seem bigger than it is. It's actually huge, without needing hundreds of episodes.

It doesn't look like a thinkey think show, but I think it's actually one of the better ones, only getting hamfisted as hell a few times 

The society and world built up for it is just crazy, and the way it's used to make you consider what it is to be an individual in that society makes for some powerful realizations. It's got that mystery and wonder to it that makes you want to learn more about it. That one's always gonna have a special place in my heart. A rare gem. They really went there, if that makes sense.

Also, it had Dvorak, so that was neat. It's so brilliant and it's like nobody even saw it cuz... 2012-2013... yah

I mean... there was Psycho-Pass, Chunnibyo (not my thing but that was huge,) friggin Jojo, Nekomonogatari... just in that fall slot those were some hyped shows. And then in the winter we had Mauyuu Maou Yuusha and Tamako Market. Couldn't stand the latter but it's all you heard about. I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting, but those were big. No room for From the New World in there. I mean, right before it was the infamous SAO, which pretty much devoured everything in sight for the next couple of years.

Wait, I think we also got Humanity Has Declined (another forgotten gem) and I think Moyashimon (fuckin animentary about microbes.) OH and of course Hyouka. I think Fate/Zero was still running - I loved the animation and general atmosphere in that series, even if it could otherwise be a slog. Jormungand came out that year, too.

I don't know why I remember these things... but 2012 was a low key good year. I remember that being a time when I was losing faith


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Yessssss it's sooo good. I love Geass. Back when it came out I skipped it, because I hate clamp's character designs, but that show is a really good mindfuck of a mecha melodrama. You're not supposed to get it all the first time. It's one those that you continue to appreciate the more you watch it. One of my favorites to this day. And the way the drama is done, even when you know everything, it's still just super-entertaining. It's like a good play, timeless. Everyone could know the plot and people would still turn out.
> 
> I'm thinking about going in for Shinsekai Yori again. That show did not get enough love when it came out. Everybody remembers the stupid bonobo part and the memes, but nobody actually watched and realized it was a true epic with a rich world built to explore so many dark themes and societal constructs. The whole show was about that, not the time when all of the kids were gay for part of one episode. It kinda went on this tangent about bonobos and this whole idea of "what if people were more like bonobos?" One of the weaker parts imo... people just aren't like bonobos. It wasn't portrayed as a good thing, but rather one of many misguided forays used for controlling people. That was kind of the lesson. It was part of a larger, sequential run through different aspects of human nature, brought to life through the characters and a storyline that encompasses several generations of a strange, cult-like, post-apocalypse society's development. Cool stuff. That's one of the most noteworthy aspects. It covers a very long timeline in a short run, in a way that makes sense and adds some mystique and plausibility to everything. It has those extra layers of context to peel back. I dunno, I felt like that really turned my brain on in ways most other shows weren't even trying to. Most people probably got bored before they realized the scale of things... that it wasn't telling another normal, generic little episodic tale that's made to seem bigger than it is. It's actually huge, without needing hundreds of episodes.
> 
> ...



Is Code Geass Akito worth a watch if I enjoyed R1 and R2 and the newest movie?


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Is Code Geass Akito worth a watch if I enjoyed R1 and R2 and the newest movie?


Never interested me for some reason. I also don't know if I could handle seeing the mechs in 3D after getting used to seeing them in 2D. Dealbreaker for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2020)

I finally managed to find a 1080p OVA of Gundam Unicorn with TrueHD audio.


----------



## djisas (Feb 16, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Yessssss it's sooo good. I love Geass. Back when it came out I skipped it, because I hate clamp's character designs, but that show is a really good mindfuck of a mecha melodrama. You're not supposed to get it all the first time. It's one those that you continue to appreciate the more you watch it. One of my favorites to this day. And the way the drama is done, even when you know everything, it's still just super-entertaining. It's like a good play, timeless. Everyone could know the plot and people would still turn out.
> 
> I'm thinking about going in for Shinsekai Yori again. That show did not get enough love when it came out. Everybody remembers the stupid bonobo part and the memes, but nobody actually watched and realized it was a true epic with a rich world built to explore so many dark themes and societal constructs. The whole show was about that, not the time when all of the kids were gay for part of one episode. It kinda went on this tangent about bonobos and this whole idea of "what if people were more like bonobos?" One of the weaker parts imo... people just aren't like bonobos. It wasn't portrayed as a good thing, but rather one of many misguided forays used for controlling people. That was kind of the lesson. It was part of a larger, sequential run through different aspects of human nature, brought to life through the characters and a storyline that encompasses several generations of a strange, cult-like, post-apocalypse society's development. Cool stuff. That's one of the most noteworthy aspects. It covers a very long timeline in a short run, in a way that makes sense and adds some mystique and plausibility to everything. It has those extra layers of context to peel back. I dunno, I felt like that really turned my brain on in ways most other shows weren't even trying to. Most people probably got bored before they realized the scale of things... that it wasn't telling another normal, generic little episodic tale that's made to seem bigger than it is. It's actually huge, without needing hundreds of episodes.
> 
> ...



To me, the late 90's 98-99, are probably the most remarkable, Bebop, Trigun, Escaflowne, LAIN, KITE, Blue 6, even a few Slayers titles, and a quite a few more I loved to watch...
Great times...


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 16, 2020)

djisas said:


> To me, the late 90's 98-99, are probably the most remarkable, Bebop, Trigun, Escaflowne, LAIN, KITE, Blue 6, even a few Slayers titles, and a quite a few more I loved to watch...
> Great times...


I agree completely. People always attribute it to the switch from cel shading, but I don't think that's it...

I was just having a moment, realizing the 2010's actually weren't as bad as I remembered them being... or felt they were at the time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Someone has kindly uploaded Galaxy express 999 movie on youtube..need give that a watch some point.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 25, 2020)

Ishuzoku Reviewers is an absolute gem this season. All hail 2020 and this awesome "I can't believe it’s not hentai" piece of culture.

Gigguk is right. This Mappa studio is making some quality content lately that hits us anime-lovers like a train-wreck. Dorohedoro is one of those unknown gems. Just like I liked Dororo last year, also Mappa production.

Somali no sth sth is very sweet and very beautiful. Though I'm kinda through with racism atm. Witcher's ugly racism and one in this anime's world too. Though racism in that world is just implied rather than shown.


----------



## djisas (Feb 25, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Ishuzoku Reviewers is an absolute gem this season. All hail 2020 and this awesome "I can't believe it’s not hentai" piece of culture.
> 
> Gigguk is right. This Mappa studio is making some quality content lately that hits us anime-lovers like a train-wreck. Dorohedoro is one of those unknown gems. Just like I liked Dororo last year, also Mappa production.
> 
> Somali no sth sth is very sweet and very beautiful. Though I'm kinda through with racism atm. Witcher's ugly racism and one in this anime's world too. Though racism in that world is just implied rather than shown.



Yes, Somali is beautiful, but I think it can handle going darker and more mature, needs more drama... 
Dororo was a sleeper... 
But you have the higher quality Sword of the immortal too, really good...

Btw, ishusoku has gone soft after the mushroom ep, that ep put many hentai to shame...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Anyone else excited over these??


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 26, 2020)

I've greatly limited the number of shows I'm watching. Right now it's just BOFURI and Isekai Quartet S2.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 29, 2020)

That's because majority of stuff released over the past years is mediocre at best.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 2, 2020)

I watched In This Corner of the World yesterday. A day earlier, I read both of Kouno Fumiyo's works on this subject - Kono Sekai no Katasumi ni (この世界の片隅に, the source material), and the distinguished Yuunagi no Machi/Sakura no Kuni (夕凪の街 桜の国, a short work that is arguably the more insightful and heart-rending of the two).

The film stays true to the sights, emotions and nuances of the manga in just about every possible way. The new extended version does add some peripheral bits of story, notably delving into the life of Rin, but the original movie doesn't _need_ those scenes to hit all the right notes. Being made whole by their addition just adds to the melancholy of this story.

Like history brought to life in all the right ways, just without unnatural melodrama, it feels rather unfair to Kouno Fumiyo's exhaustive research to label In This Corner of the World as simple as "historical fiction".

For once, putting the story on the big screen did the original work much more than mere justice.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 6, 2020)

Finished S3 of Castlevania..overall I was satisfied but watching it kinda reminds me of the witcher netflix show, showing load of different character arc split into 20min episode. Really wished there was 20 episodes or something instead of 10 or longer episode.


----------



## SillyWork (Mar 12, 2020)

This seasons anime collection seem bad


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2020)

BOFURI is great though. Especially ones you realize that Maple is the main character, but she's not exactly the "good guy" and the others fighting her during the events aren't exactly the "bad guys" LOL


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 12, 2020)

Rewatching Bebop. It really gives you perspective on the quality of anime that's released in the past 2-3 years. So much crap, you can hardly find a single decent show that isn't based on a battle manga.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 12, 2020)

SillyWork said:


> This seasons anime collection seem bad


With no Oregairu final season, it's bad.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 12, 2020)

We've got Love is War s2 this season so I'm happy with the lineup.


----------



## djisas (Apr 12, 2020)

Gleipnir is going to be good...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 24, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> That's because majority of stuff released over the past years is mediocre at best.



When Slime Kun is one of the best shows in the past few years, you know things have been mediocre. 

My top list for shows within the past 3 years are:

1. The Promised Neverland
2. That Time I was Reincarnated as a Slime
3. Golden Kamuy... I guess?

Hmmm... that's it? With that being said, I haven't seen all the shows either. I still need to catch up to Mob Psycho Season2, Digimon Adventure 2020, and a few others. I'm definitely in Shonen fatigue, I know that a lot of people like Rising of a Shield Hero, Demon Slayer, My Hero Academia... but I really can't get into those anymore for some reason.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd honestly argue there's been a lot of good stuff in the past few years. Violet Evergarden (2018), A Place Further than the Universe (2018), Rascal doesn't Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai (2018), Attack on Titan (Latest 2019), Love is War (2019), and Weathering with You (2019) were all good. Heard good things about ones like Dr. Stone, Fire Force, and especially Vinland Saga too.

Mob season 2 is totally worth catching up on, it was fantastic. Shield hero was garbage (imo) and Demon Slayer had one fantastic fight scene but was mediocre otherwise.
For maximum eyecandy you've also got Unlimited Blade Works from the same studio, but then you have to admit you watched Fate.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 24, 2020)

There are a few movie titles to look forward to. _Josee, the Tiger and the Fish_ and _Nakitai Watashi wa Neko wo Kaburu_  are both _supposed _to come out later this year. It'll be interesting to see what direction they take for Joseetora; the way the original story ends may rub a lot of anime fans the wrong way, and there's also a bit of mature content in the original as well.

The home release for _Her Blue Sky_, from October of last year, comes out at the end of this month. Aimyon's single was great, but I'm not harboring any significant expectations for the movie - I hope it will be a pleasant watch.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 24, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> I'd honestly argue there's been a lot of good stuff in the past few years. Violet Evergarden (2018), A Place Further than the Universe (2018), Rascal doesn't Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai (2018), Attack on Titan (Latest 2019), Love is War (2019), and Weathering with You (2019) were all good. Heard good things about ones like Dr. Stone, Fire Force, and especially Vinland Saga too.
> 
> Mob season 2 is totally worth catching up on, it was fantastic. Shield hero was garbage (imo) and Demon Slayer had one fantastic fight scene but was mediocre otherwise.
> For maximum eyecandy you've also got Unlimited Blade Works from the same studio, but then you have to admit you watched Fate.



If we're including movies, the Fate/Heaven's Feel movies are pretty good so far. More eyecandy than even UBW. Power levels are truly bonkers but that's the 3rd arc / timeloop for you... they have to step up the epic each iteration to keep people interested.

The other anime movie I enjoyed was Studio Ponac's "Modest Heroes", particularly the short story about the boy with the egg allergy.

------------

Golden Kamuy > Dr. Stone IMO. Somehow, Golden Kamuy did the low-tech fights / low-tech survival in a far more interesting fashion, even though Golden Kamuy was set in the early 1900s. By focusing on the Ainu culture, Golden Kamuy's low tech feel is far more authentic and grounded in reality. Immortal Sugimoto survives a lot of stuff, but if you know anything about old war stories and the tales of what some soldiers actually survived... all the stuff Sugimoto survives is grounded in old war stories. No single man survived everything that Sugimoto survived... but stab-wounds to the face, shot through the neck, etc. etc. The human body is surprisingly resilient, and you can actually survive all of that if you're lucky.

Attack on Titan (Season 2019) was also part of my Shonen Fatigue. It was pretty and the action scenes were good, but I can't help but feel like the author didn't really think out the storyline. Now that I think of it, Dr. Stone also is very Shonen-like, so maybe that's where I'm kinda feeling tired with those tropes.

Love is War's humor doesn't really match with mine. But I can see why people like it. Its well thought out and pretty intelligent, but something is slightly off about the comedic timing for me. I don't know quite what. Its probably personal preference, my humor doesn't always match the anime community's.

Violet Evergarden, Bunny Girl Sempai, A Place Further than the Universe, and Weathering with You I haven't seen yet. I have heard good things about them. Thanks for the reminders, because I probably should go back and watch them.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 12, 2020)

Hows everyone doing? Any new exciting anime you started watching during this global pandemic?
Wish I could have got this bad boy back in 2007-2010 era when my parents went to China to visit some family members and for vacation, I end up getting Zoalord Guyot instead which wasn't too bad but I asked for Guyver 2 lol, but here we are when they are rare and people charging £100/$120+ for them now.


----------



## Chomiq (May 12, 2020)

Gits 2045 is out, anyone seen it?


----------



## djisas (May 12, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hows everyone doing? Any new exciting anime you started watching during this global pandemic?
> 
> Wish I could have got this bad boy back in 2007-2010 era when my parents went to China to visit some family members and for vacation, I end up getting Zoalord Guyot instead which wasn't too bad but I asked for Guyver 2 lol, but here we are when they are rare and people charging £100/$120+ for them now.



A few interesting, like Gleipenir, Hamefura (so fun), Honzuki, Kakushigoto (from zetsubou sensei author, and it shows), listeners is an interesting mech, i heard Yesterday wo Utatte is good, but havent got around to watch it...



Chomiq said:


> Gits 2045 is out, anyone seen it?



Nope, any good?

Btw, i bought this https://www.amazon.com/gp/bookseries/B07DF6H2PC/ref=dp_st_3959814615
One of the best manga I have read, i also own the original from like 15 years ago...

And on the side im collecting this https://www.amazon.com/Aria-Masterp...d=1589322890&sprefix=aria+the+,aps,228&sr=8-4
Probably the best manga ever...


----------



## Hyderz (May 20, 2020)

Listened to this while in toilet.. feels good lol


----------



## authorized (May 20, 2020)

Joshikousei no Mudazukai, it's from last year but it was fun.


----------



## djisas (May 20, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> Listened to this while in toilet.. feels good lol



Z and GT's op songs were great


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Gits 2045 is out, anyone seen it?




Not seen but I've heard a lot of mixed opinions. Too few episodes and it doesn't actually get good and start to go anywhere until the last few eps. The animation is also a bit iffy in some places but not in the way that it's PS2 or PS3 graphics like most people were moaning about when they saw the first trailer.


----------



## f22a4bandit (May 21, 2020)

I'm currently rewatching Hunter X Hunter. Just got through the Chimera Ant arc, so I'm nearly to the end. The feels are still as powerful as they were the first time through.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 21, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not seen but I've heard a lot of mixed opinions. Too few episodes and it doesn't actually get good and start to go anywhere until the last few eps. The animation is also a bit iffy in some places but not in the way that it's PS2 or PS3 graphics like most people were moaning about when they saw the first trailer.



Between RWBY, High Score Girl, Kemono Friends, and now GITS... the new "Cheap 3D" look is growing on me somewhat. I understand it is a cheaper medium to deliver the stories, and I accept it for what it is. Not every studio can be UFOTable / Aniplex rolling with tons of money and an army of artists... figuring out how to make cheaper anime is a noble goal IMO.

In the case of High Score Girl, the 3d seemed cheap on a superficial level, but there was a lot of love and effort into replicating the 2d sprites from those old arcade games.

With that being said, I haven't seen GITS yet. I never was a big fan of that series, but maybe I'll check it out one day.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 24, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Between RWBY, High Score Girl, Kemono Friends, and now GITS... the new "Cheap 3D" look is growing on me somewhat. I understand it is a cheaper medium to deliver the stories, and I accept it for what it is. Not every studio can be UFOTable / Aniplex rolling with tons of money and an army of artists... figuring out how to make cheaper anime is a noble goal IMO.
> 
> In the case of High Score Girl, the 3d seemed cheap on a superficial level, but there was a lot of love and effort into replicating the 2d sprites from those old arcade games.
> 
> With that being said, I haven't seen GITS yet. I never was a big fan of that series, but maybe I'll check it out one day.


Do check out the OVA as that pretty much is deemed near masterpiece and in same league as Akira, the 80 and 90s OVA may feel they were cut short and lot of things unexplained but thats what makes them unique and great. The animation of that era was in its league of its own compared to other animations and the soundtrack aswell.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 24, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Do check out the OVA as that pretty much is deemed near masterpiece and in same league as Akira, the 80 and 90s OVA may feel they were cut short and lot of things unexplained but thats what makes them unique and great. The animation of that era was in its league of its own compared to other animations and the soundtrack aswell.



Oh, I've seen the original GITS and SAC. I just haven't seen the Netflix 3d one yet.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 20, 2020)

Started watching Somali and the Forest Spirit - I like it, it has nice art style and that feel good vibe that lets you relax and enjoy the show.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2020)

is it me, or has there been very little anime worth watching for a while


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> is it me, or has there been very little anime worth watching for a while



yeah but this little gem caught my attention. Might give 1st episode a try when it airs.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> is it me, or has there been very little anime worth watching for a while



"My Next Life as a Villainess: All Routes Lead to Doom!" is surprisingly good IMO. It is a comedy and therefore very subjective, but a large number of people I've shown seem to enjoy it. Give it a shot and see if it matches your sense of humor.

EDIT: I think what makes the "Villainess" anime have such wide appeal, is that most video game players *HAVE* played a dating sim before, even if they haven't noticed it. Mass Effect, Witcher, Fire Emblem, etc. etc. There's a lot of "video game romance" out there, and Villainess manages to be the first isekai to really poke fun at the dating-sim concept. The main character thinks like a dating-sim power gamer, focusing on the "key words" to say to the various characters to make the best route for her to open up. The dichotomy between common sense and video-game logic / romance just has a lot of rich and unexplored comedy.

The show manages to poke fun at video game logic, while still celebrating it. Its all in good fun.

-------

A lot of top-tier anime have been delayed due to COVID19. Of the delays, "The Promised Neverland" was probably the strongest anime I've seen in the past 5 years, and season 2 has been COVID19 delayed. Evangelion 3.0+1.0, Re:Zero Season 2, Promised Neverland, Slime season 2, Higurashi (Reboot) have all been COVID19 delayed. Same with Digimon Adventure (2020 / Reboot). And those are the ones I was personally excited for... plenty of other ones that were COVID19 delayed.

There's also the Kyoto Animation Arson Attack. The studio is still recovering from the death of dozens of their directors, artists. And the fire destroyed computers and animations that Kyoto animation was working on. For long-time anime fans, the lack of Kyoto Animation this year is very pronounced, especially because of how good of a studio they were.


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> is it me, or has there been very little anime worth watching for a while



I think you missed  Kakushigoto and honzuki Gekokujou, hamefura too like mentioned...
Listener is also something interesting, it's a mech anime a little different from the usual...
There's also Gleipnir, quite unlike everything else...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 20, 2020)

djisas said:


> honzuki Gekokujou, hamefura too like mentioned...



Ascendance of a Bookworm (Honzuki Gekokujou), and Villainess, All Routes Lead to Doom (Hamefura).

I haven't seen Ascendance of a Bookworm yet. Its another Isekai that has become very popular recently, mostly focusing on worldbuilding and low-key "Iyashikei"... Iyashikei directly translates into "healing", and is a genre of anime / video games associated with low-stress, low-stakes plot. Focused on character development and just day-to-day interactions.

My sister *hates* this genre with a passion, so its not really for everyone. I'd compare Iyashikei to Animal Crossing, Ponyo, Laid Back Camp, K-On, Encouragement of Climb.

Western examples include Winnie the Pooh, Doug, Author. Its all about low-stress and taking each episode one at a time at a leisurely pace.


----------



## djisas (Jun 20, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Ascendance of a Bookworm (Honzuki Gekokujou), and Villainess, All Routes Lead to Doom (Hamefura).
> 
> I haven't seen Ascendance of a Bookworm yet. Its another Isekai that has become very popular recently, mostly focusing on worldbuilding and low-key "Iyashikei"... Iyashikei directly translates into "healing", and is a genre of anime / video games associated with low-stress, low-stakes plot. Focused on character development and just day-to-day interactions.
> 
> ...



Well, there is plot progression and character progression and the story is really good...


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 20, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Between RWBY, High Score Girl, Kemono Friends, and now GITS... the new "Cheap 3D" look is growing on me somewhat. I understand it is a cheaper medium to deliver the stories, and I accept it for what it is. Not every studio can be UFOTable / Aniplex rolling with tons of money and an army of artists... figuring out how to make cheaper anime is a noble goal IMO.
> 
> In the case of High Score Girl, the 3d seemed cheap on a superficial level, but there was a lot of love and effort into replicating the 2d sprites from those old arcade games.
> 
> With that being said, I haven't seen GITS yet. I never was a big fan of that series, but maybe I'll check it out one day.



GitS SAC_2045 is... bad. It's bad. Not terribly bad, but bad enough that if you're a fan of the series and characters and universe, you'll want to steer clear.

The biggest problem is that they followed on from Arise (which itself wasn't particularly great) and made the Major a f**king high-school girl. NO, THAT IS NOT WHAT MOTOKO KUSANAGI IS ABOUT. Motoko Kusanagi is about being a certified bada** who can go toe-to-toe with pretty much anything - she's a powerful woman in a powerful cyborg body. She does not need to look like a high-school girl to be attractive, her intellect and determination and poise and power and mystery is what makes her attractive.

Then you have the s**tty 3D and the fact that the series is set in America, which works about as well as you'd expect. Avoid, avoid, avoid.



dragontamer5788 said:


> My sister *hates* this genre with a passion, so its not really for everyone.



Iyashikei isekai in general is far better than the trash "loser hero (who is always a guy) gets summoned to another world and gets godlike powers and/or millions of girls" isekai that have sadly been all the rage for the past few years.

My Next Life as a Villainess is a shallow isekai, but manages to overcome this by being different (firstly the protagonist is female, secondly she doesn't get any superpowers except those of money, thirdly the anime deconstructs the otome game genre, fourthly - and most importantly - it doesn't take itself seriously).

Ascendance of a Bookworm is just awesome. It's an extremely slow buildup, and a lot of seemingly nothing happening, but you can tell it's quietly weaving vast tendrils of plot as it goes along. Highly recommended, especially because its slow nature means it's quite a relaxing watch.



dragontamer5788 said:


> Western examples include Winnie the Pooh, Doug, Author.



Strongly disagree. I always hated Western cartoons because (a) there was no overarching plot and character progression (b) what plot there was is mostly aimed at literal children. Iyashikei isekai is aimed at adults and has actual world-building and character development, which is the hook to keep you coming back.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 20, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Iyashikei isekai in general is far better than the trash "loser hero (who is always a guy) gets summoned to another world and gets godlike powers and/or millions of girls" isekai that have sadly been all the rage for the past few years.



While there's plenty of trash in that category, I'll just say that I thoroughly enjoyed Overlord and Slime. Honorable mention to Konosuba.

Overlord stands out because the main character is the villain. So a despicable personality with anti-hero choices actually makes sense. The author is also clearly a well experienced dungeon-master, but never lets the dice-rolling / D&D system get in the way of the storytelling... but it is clearly present for those intimately familiar with the system. High recommend to players of D&D 3.5 and/or Pathfinder.

Slime stands out because the "loser hero" actually has a very positive personality, and the show doesn't take itself too seriously. The "loser-ness" of Rimuru Tempest is played for laughs / comedy, and otherwise Rimuru makes many good decisions leading to a strong and prosperous new life.

Konosuba looks like a Harem, but its really an anti-harem because no one seems to like each other. This, and other issues of subversion, make it a good inversion of the standard Isekai. But Konosuba leans hard on the sexual jokes / fanservice angle, which makes it difficult to watch for some audiences.

I bring this up to contrast with something like... Goblin Slayer... which I argue is the epitome of "Loser Hero with Harem" Isekai. (Despite not being an Isekai technically, Goblin Slayer is heavily implied to be a D&D system). Its a shame because the music + animation is so lovely too: 







. But Goblin Slayer's decisions are toxic, the author bends the D&D rules to play favorites (making the lead character do shenanigans far outside their respective power levels). The anime almost seems to reward poor behavior and toxic personalities... and its not just Goblin Slayer, but a whole bunch of anime in this genre too.



> Strongly disagree. I always hated Western cartoons because (a) there was no overarching plot and character progression (b) what plot there was is mostly aimed at literal children. Iyashikei isekai is aimed at adults and has actual world-building and character development, which is the hook to keep you coming back.



Hmm... now that I have young nieces, I've been watching a lot of kid shows with them, while also trying to get them into the more story-driven anime I've grown up with. Either way, I think I've learned to appreciate Barney, Sesame Street, Doug, Arthur... and many other kid shows.

I do have my limits. I can't stand Paw Patrol or Bubble Guppies. But I think I'm mostly surprised at how much more enjoyable Barney / Sesame Street is to my adult brain than my kid brain years ago. (I always liked Author however, still do). Especially Barney, where the sing along-songs are clearly designed for the audience to learn while Barney is singing (a lot of call / recall and rounds), and join in. Actually "participating" in Barney is a bit more fun than I was expecting.

The simple joy of singing about "frog on the log", and the low-stake problem solving (Oh no, Barney got his mouth stuck with Peanut butter! The kids need to work together to find milk and solve the problem) reminds me a *LOT* about Iyashikei animes as a concept and as a "healing" kind of feeling. I think there are more similarities here than a lot of people might be willing to admit. Yeah, Barney never really changes and you don't have any development beyond each episode... but there's definitely a "soothing" similarity in the genres.

With that being said: my nieces are more about asking for Dragonball Z (they're too scared to watch it on their own. They like that I'm able to tell them to get ready for character deaths and minor spoilers so they know when to hide). So they're leaving the Barney & Friends / Thomas the Tank Engine stage of their life now. I guess I'm just surprised at how much I personally was "fine" with Barney as an adult, and my anime-brain really can only describe it as a Iyashikei like feeling.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 21, 2020)

Finished watching Castlevania S3. Im not sure how i feel about it. It just feels very long winded with a load of talking & not a whole lot of anything else going on. I mean the show has direction but its an extremely slow progress.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 23, 2020)

With Ascendance of the Bookworm S2 done (and having finished Welcome to Demon School, Iruma-Kun prior to that), I'm no longer watching any anime series. I'm still looking for something on YouTube though (Muse Asia and Ani-One has licensed series available for us here in SEA).


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 23, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> ...
> 
> Hmm... now that I have young nieces, I've been watching a lot of kid shows with them, while also trying to get them into the more story-driven anime I've grown up with. Either way, I think I've learned to appreciate Barney, Sesame Street, Doug, Arthur... and many other kid shows.
> 
> ...


Have you thought of introducing them to the Ghibli Collection?  My daughters loved Kiki and Totoro, and Howl's was a wonderful rainy afternoon's delight in the 9-12 range. 

As for the American cartoons, stuff like SpongeBob and TelleTubbies were verboten in our house. Barney and Arthur were encouraged, and as they grew up some, they enjoyed the shorts from The Muppet Show. For the lighter side, I adored some of the Animaniacs stuff myself, and Recess was always fun as well.  Just my unasked-for input


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 23, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> stuff like SpongeBob and TelleTubbies were verboten in our house



Too vapid?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 23, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Too vapid?


Very much so. I'm not a huge BoobToob fan, so if my kids are going to watch something, i tried to keep it at least off the bottom. Not that I'm some bastion of high-brow TV; Ren and Stimpy's Happy Happy Joy Joy still rocks my world  . But that was for me, well over the age of consent; for the kids, I didn't want them rotting their brains that early. Kiki's journey to discover her strengths and independence thru perseverance was, I thought, a wonderful message. Totoro didn't throw that many deep messages their way, but the underlying story of family and love was something I wanted running under everything I could show them.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Have you thought of introducing them to the Ghibli Collection?  My daughters loved Kiki and Totoro, and Howl's was a wonderful rainy afternoon's delight in the 9-12 range.
> 
> As for the American cartoons, stuff like SpongeBob and TelleTubbies were verboten in our house. Barney and Arthur were encouraged, and as they grew up some, they enjoyed the shorts from The Muppet Show. For the lighter side, I adored some of the Animaniacs stuff myself, and Recess was always fun as well.  Just my unasked-for input



Hmm, I'll consider it. There's lots of Ghibli stuff out there. I'm pretty sure they've already seen Ponyo, and they're too young for Princess Mononoke. They are probably old enough to enjoy Kiki's delivery service, Naussica, and Spirited Away though... but the oldest one is unusually scared of spirits and ghosts... so Spirited Away might be too much for her.

This got me thinking about kid-friendly anime movies. "Modest Heroes" is on Netflix now, and is a collection of 3 short stories (~1 hour total run time) that I'd watch with children. The 2nd story about the egg allergy was a very good message and was the best point of the three... but all three short stories kept my attention throughout. Studio Ponyac is a bunch of Ex-Ghibli members, so you'll get a very "Ghibli" feel from Modest Heroes. I'll probably push Modest Heroes onto my nieces in our next watch party.




A good Sci-Fi kids movie is Patema Inverted, but my sister (the mother of the kids) was worried about getting them into anti-authoritarian / dystopian themes so early. I think my sister's kids are a bit young for it, but I'd imagine that ~10 year olds or so might get a kick out of the Sci-Fi themes explored in that movie. I'm pretty sure the kids did enjoy the Hard-SciFi setting, and is probably the kid-friendliest hard-sci fi movie.





The underground people have their gravity inverted, so when Patema reaches the surface, she's met with an "infinite hole", and needs to hang on tightly lest she falls into the sky forever. The lead villain is cartoonishly evil and authoritarian to a fault, but most of the joy in the movie is in the change of perspectives as Patema meets the surface people, and the surface people meet Patema's people underground. There's some "reverse gravity" fight scenes which were wonderfully choreographed... the "main event" is the inverted-gravity perspective changes... while the general cruft of the story (villain, general plot, etc. etc.) is almost too shallow.

Still, the kids I've shown Patema Inverted to were intrigued by the inverse gravity scenes and mostly didn't notice the shallow villain that tied the movie together. Watching for the reverse gravity moments alone was worth it IMO.

------------

Both of the above are from "GKids", a new company focused on kid-friendly international animated movies (mostly Japanese anime, but also includes French / Irish animation, such as "The Secret of Kells"). They've got good tastes and I can generally the company's films (including Studio Ghibli) to any parent.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 23, 2020)

So I've been watching a lot of DragonballZ recently, given the whole COVID19 lockdowns and all. Specifically, I stopped watching DBZ as a kid when it went to cable TV (roughly the end of the Frieza arc). I managed to finish the Cell Arc a few years ago, and I'm back to complete the last leg of the series: the Buu Saga.

Today, I watched the episode where Goku first reveals his Super Saiyan 3 form. But now that I think of it: Super Saiyan 2 was never called SSJ2 until this moment. The form called Super Saiyan 2 was called "Ascended a Super Saiyan" throughout the Cell Saga. Even then, there were multiple "iterations" of SSJ2 back in the Cell Saga: first a "muscular" form that Vegeta + Trunks used on semi-perfect cell. When Goku / Gohan noticed it didn't work, they tried something else.

Even then, only Gohan achieved Ascended Super Saiyan (aka: SSJ2) form back in the Cell Saga. Goku and Vegeta didn't achieve it until the middle of the Buu Saga.

----------

I dunno what I'm musing about exactly. I guess... there's a lot of jokes about how predictable DBZ was about powering up and "the next form", but... now that I'm watching through the series... it doesn't really feel predictable. It was actually kind of solid storytelling. Solid, but slow (jeez, this show takes too damn long!!). But aside from the length, I'm quite pleased with how the overall story is being told.

---------

I will say that the naming convention of DBZ is "awesomely stupid". But that's always been the case: Oolong, Gohan (aka: Rice in Japanese), Kakarrot (carrot), Vegeta (Vegetable), Bibiddi, Babiddi, and Buu. Despite the quirky / stupid naming convention of the show, the voice actors remain in focus and really sell the whole shebang.


----------



## djisas (Jul 24, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> So I've been watching a lot of DragonballZ recently, given the whole COVID19 lockdowns and all. Specifically, I stopped watching DBZ as a kid when it went to cable TV (roughly the end of the Frieza arc). I managed to finish the Cell Arc a few years ago, and I'm back to complete the last leg of the series: the Buu Saga.
> 
> Today, I watched the episode where Goku first reveals his Super Saiyan 3 form. But now that I think of it: Super Saiyan 2 was never called SSJ2 until this moment. The form called Super Saiyan 2 was called "Ascended a Super Saiyan" throughout the Cell Saga. Even then, there were multiple "iterations" of SSJ2 back in the Cell Saga: first a "muscular" form that Vegeta + Trunks used on semi-perfect cell. When Goku / Gohan noticed it didn't work, they tried something else.
> 
> ...



Comedy was always great in DB, and that's part of it, i guess the naming of the characters is part of it...


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 24, 2020)

Dbz is great once you trim the extra fat, which Kai did.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 24, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Dbz is great once you trim the extra fat, which Kai did.



Yes and no. I've had the opportunity to see some of Kai and some of DBZ.

I'm rewatching the early episodes with my nieces at a relatively slow pace. There's something to be said about DBZ's original pacing as being somewhat natural. Gohan's training with Piccolo is over a set of ~10 episodes, mostly filler, starting with Gohan crying about getting stuck on a mountain. Gohan gets faster, stronger, and smarter as the training progresses, and you really get a sense of progression across episodes 10 through 20.

Gohan first fights nature itself (learning to live off the fat of the land). He then befriends a dinosaur, and tries to defend it from a T-Rex (but loses and his dino-friend dies). A few episodes later, the T-Rex is slowly getting eaten by Gohan (Gohan now chases the T-Rex and slowly eats his tail for a source of meat). And finally, Piccolo returns from his training, and Gohan / Piccolo begin to spar together.

----------

Kai cuts out the T-Rex part of the arc since that's filler. But I feel like it was a good part of Gohan's development and does add to Gohan's story. I guess... not all the filler was bad or worthless. I think the Sabertooth tiger in the early episodes probably can be cut out, but maybe I'd have left the T-Rex parts even in Kai.

Kai is *mostly* better. If you do have access to it, I'd suggest watching Kai for sure. But they probably should have left in some of the better filler instead of going for a puritan manga-only stance. Some of the anime-only filler actually contributed to the story and development of characters.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2020)

Gohan going SSJ2 in the original japanese on original DBZ was awesome.

On different note..any Fate fans here?? Would you recommend starting it as there is Fate stay night, unlimited and zero available on netflix right now.


----------



## djisas (Jul 25, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Gohan going SSJ2 in the original japanese on original DBZ was awesome.
> 
> On different note..any Fate fans here?? Would you recommend starting it as there is Fate stay night, unlimited and zero available on netflix right now.



Well, fate zero's timeline predates fate\stay night, but any way is fine i guess, UBW is the much darker and violent version of FTN...

I say, start with zero if you want, or with FTN so you dont get spoiled by the other versions and UBW last...


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 25, 2020)

I would do:
Zero
UBW
The HF movies.
And avoid Prism Illya like the plague.
There are no good adaptations of FSN, the best way is to read the visual novel, but even then, the Fate route is just an introduction, to give most of the concepts that will be expanded in the other two routes.

I have my hands full with Fruits Basket season 2, Oregairu season 3 and Re:Zero season 2. 3 heavy weights is too much.


----------



## djisas (Jul 25, 2020)

Deca-dence is a sleeper this season, major curve ball right on ep 2, good world building.
And then you have No Guns life, I tell ya, that ending puts Tekken or street fighter to shame.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 25, 2020)

Same as everyone else, I recommend only going for the Ufotable fates at first. So Zero->UBW->Heavens Feel


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 25, 2020)

I argue that Fate/Stay Night (2006) is the *only* proper introduction to the series and characters.

* Emiya Shirou is as ignorant as the initial audience. Yeah, Shirou is a complete dumbass in F/SN, but that plays to the audience's advantage as they introduce the system of magic, command-spells, mage-families (Matou vs Tohsakas vs Einsberns), servant-histories. In particular: Saber's entire background before she was a hero is only in F/SN (2006) and is explored in no other series. Assassin (5th war) is also explored to a minor extent.

* Fate/Zero relies upon the relationships of the 2006 series to really explain the drama. The revelations / spoilers that 



Spoiler



Sakura is the long-lost sister of Rin, as well as Illiya being the blood-daughter of Emiya Kiritsugu


 are incredibly important. These scenes in Fate/Zero have absolutely no impact if you don't know the characters ahead of time. The Kiritsugu / secret daughter relationship is spoiled in the *first scene* of Fate/Zero... while the Tohsaka secrets are spoiled in like episode 2.

* UBWs 



Spoiler



Kills off Illiya before the Shirou + Illiya adopted brother/sister relationship is revealed or explored. Saber is turned into Caster's puppet, her entire development as a character is nonexistent.


. Now obviously, UBW focuses on Archer's development as a character instead... but given the importance of Saber through Fate/Zero, I'd argue that the audience deserves some degree of her character development.

I've shown the online-recommended Fate/Zero as the "first showing" to multiple friends, and they all "don't get it" and drop the series. I'm not really certain if its the best series to start off on. Fate/Stay Night (2006) is a flawed series, with a lower-budget and weaker animation than later entires. But as far as I'm concerned, its the only one that even *attempts* to introduce to the audience the "system"  of magic.

Finally: Because Fate/Stay Night (2006) has the weakest animation with the poorest pacing, its basically impossible to "go back" to once you're used to the stronger animation of the UFOTable series. Its a major downgrade for sure. But if you haven't seen any of the other series, Fate/Stay Night (2006) is actually just fine.

--------

Seriously think about Fate/Zero from a "first watch" perspective. When the random episode happens where we follow Rin Tohsaka for a full episode, what the hell is that? If Fate/Zero is your first watching, you have *no idea* why Rin is important. She's just randomly showing up and taking up an entire episode worth of material.


----------



## djisas (Jul 25, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I argue that Fate/Stay Night (2006) is the *only* proper introduction to the series and characters.
> 
> * Emiya Shirou is as ignorant as the initial audience. Yeah, Shirou is a complete dumbass in F/SN, but that plays to the audience's advantage as they introduce the system of magic, command-spells, mage-families (Matou vs Tohsakas vs Einsberns), servant-histories. In particular: Saber's entire background before she was a hero is only in F/SN (2006) and is explored in no other series. Assassin (5th war) is also explored to a minor extent. Emiya's development of reinforcement magic -> sword summoning magic only happens in the 2006 series (and is virtually ignored in UBWs).
> 
> ...



I tend to agree, that is the order i watched, not like there was any other since I watched everything on release.
I generally think remakes are not better than originals, they may improve in some areas but not on others.
Like FMA, I watched both and prefer the first but die hard fans will disagree, I think music and voice acting was better on the original and I personally liked the story.
Same with FSN, UBW is awesome but FSN story was good or better...

These are all my personal opinions though...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh, as far as spinoffs go:

* Carnival Phantasm is the best spinoff and totally worth watching, if you can find it. Half of Carnival Phantasm is Tsukihime (Lunar Princess), and the other half is Fate/Stay. If you've played "Melty Blood", you might be familiar with the Tsukihime (Lunar Princess) characters.






* The UFOTable production where Emiya cooks for everyone is surprisingly decent and wholesome. Its strange that no one wants to kill each other, but I guess that's just part of the comedic setup.





EDIT: It should be noted that "Today's Menu for the Emiya Family" is a cooking show first and foremost. Its about baking Salmon inside of aluminum foil. Its about preparing Udon. Its about proper sandwich making technique. Etc. etc. The vast, vast majority of this show is cooking. The Fate/Stay characters are just along for the ride.

This is more about what the show's about:


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 25, 2020)

The problem with Carnival Phantasm is that to fully enjoy it you need to read (no anime adaptations are valid for this) Tsukihime, Kagetsu Tohya, Fate Stay Night, Fate Zero, Hollow Ataraxia, and Melty Blood. Which I did. And it was worth it.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 25, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> The problem with Carnival Phantasm is that to fully enjoy it you need to read (no anime adaptations are valid for this) Tsukihime, Kagetsu Tohya, Fate Stay Night, Fate Zero, Hollow Ataraxia, and Melty Blood. Which I did. And it was worth it.



Its better if you know the characters for sure. But a lot of the show is just good comedy.



> (no anime adaptations are valid for this) Tsukihime







Wellll..... yeah... probably not a "valid" entry. This show was pretty bad all else considered.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 25, 2020)

Hm, you’ve got a good point I guess. I kind of already knew the characters before I watched zero, but Zero was my first introduction to the series. Never read the VN or anything.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 1, 2020)

I've played the games more than a decade ago but I never watched the adaptations.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 1, 2020)

entropy13 said:


> I've played the games more than a decade ago but I never watched the adaptations.


On the adaptations: Zero is great, Fate is terrible, Unlimited Blade Works has a strong start but a terrible second season, Heaven's Feel seems great so far.
It would be great to have a Melty Blood adaptation, but first we need a Tsukihime anime _that we never had._


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Aug 27, 2020)

My favorite anime of all time is getting a remake.










The sound quality seems significantly higher. The drawing style / animation quality looks... strange. I'll have to get used to it. When they Cry was never really known for "good art", so I think its a good fit.

------

EDIT: I guess for the people who don't know... When they Cry (Higurashi no Naku Koro ni) is a supernatural / horror / mystery anime. Its really hard to review a mystery show without giving away spoilers. As such, I'll focus on the 1st arc, and try to minimize the spoilers of later arcs.

Kaiichi Maebara is a city-dweller who recently moved into a small town in rural Japan: Hinamizawa. The school is so small that a single room contains the entire class (of all grade levels). As such, Kaiichi starts making friends with his classmates of varying ages: Rena Ryuugu, Mion Sonozaki, Rika Furude, Satako Hojo. The plot traverses a typical school-harem plotline, at least until the night of the cotton drifting festival.

You see: the cotton drifting festival has been plagued by a wave of seemingly supernatural murders. Every year, one person dies, and a 2nd person disappears, for the last 4 years in a row. (Ex: on the 4th year, a lady was found beaten to death with a baseball bat. While her nephew disappeared without a trace). The local police believe it to be a coincidence, but the various characters of the show have their own opinions. More on that later however.

Lo and behold: as the new cotton drifting festival happens, a 5th murder + 5th disappearance happens *again*, and the police believe that one of Kaiichi's friends are at the center of it, but aren't sure who yet. Kaiichi starts working with the police which causes.... issues... Remember those "opinions" I told you about? The murder + disappearance stresses his friends severely. Conspiracy theories involving the local Yakuza. Lovecraftian-esque "Evil Gods are dooming us all" theories start flying about. Naive optimism ("My brother disappeared last year, but he's going to come back soon"). These characters have issues, and the stress related to yet another murder + disappearance makes them start going haywire.

By now, 2 or 3 episodes have been covered, so I'll leave the plot off here. But things get pretty crazy at this point. The actions of the various characters make sense given their own conspiracy theory on the subject, and its just a blast to see all these character's opinions interact with each other. As with all good mystery plots: no singular character has all the answers. But as you learn the "bits of truth" behind all the character's opinions, you slowly unravel the greater mystery as the show progresses.


----------



## djisas (Aug 27, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> My favorite anime of all time is getting a remake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm that first season op, it sings to your very soul, beautiful...
The sweet fresh scent of torture...
I think the other anime to achieve this much was Shiki, that gets unnerving pretty quickly too, if you can get past the character design choice...

Btw speaking of Higurashi, im going to read the manga soon and see if it's as good...


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Sep 26, 2020)

I've got lots of things to catch up on but Grimoire of Zero was really good for something that was rated E 
I'm watching A certain Scientific Railgun T right now ,I feel I spoiled my self with the other series now "A Certain Magical Railgun" 
There was just too much I know now some characters with  those same characters showing up in this series.
But I love how each of these series has three different perspectives. All part of one whole thing, need to have more them 

Any recommendations?


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 26, 2020)

After finishing oregairu I can finally say: Thanks for the experience, that was one of the best if not the best romcom I saw.


----------



## djisas (Sep 26, 2020)

Sometimes i forget this exists...
Deca-dence is over, and it was great, go watch it...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2020)

djisas said:


> Sometimes i forget this exists...
> Deca-dence is over, and it was great, go watch it...



yes daddy


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 5, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> But I love how each of these series has three different perspectives. All part of one whole thing, need to have more them



Most standard Shonen have a huge slew of perspectives.

DBZ for instance:
* Goku seems like the main character... but the point-of-view shifts to:
* Gohan
* Vegeta
* Krillin
* King Kai
* Piccolo
* Bulma
* Dende
* (Insert Villain here) -- DBZ Villains get a LOT of screentime: the Android 17 and Android 18 are literally driving around stealing stuff from people for at least 20 episodes. Or Capt. Ginyu's recruitment efforts, or Guldo's flashbacks.

Indeed: there are often 20+ episode stretches where Goku is incapacitated and all the other characters have to pick up the slack. If anything, I'd say that Anime in general does a very good job of exploring many different perspectives.

---------

As far as animes with my favorite "perspective changes", When they Cry is my #1 (as described earlier). Kaiichi is the "newcomer" and the avatar of the audience... but the various other characters have very unique points of view, and its a joy seeing their perspectives when its finally their turn. 

"Puella Magi Madoka Magica" also has a strong perspective change across the 5 leads: Madoka, Sayaka, Mami, Kyoko, and Homura.

Fate/Stay Night never strays from Emiya's perspective. In contrast: Fate/Zero is an ensemble production, all 7 masters are deeply explored and their perspectives revealed. There is only time enough for a few servants to have their backgrounds explored (Rider/Zero probably gets the most screentime: but Saber's arc between Lancer/Zero and Berserker/Zero gets some discussion. Archer/Zero gets a fair amount of perspective too)... but we're talking about well over 15+ character's getting explored to an incredible degree in just a 26 episode series. Especially since non-masters / non-servants, like Rin, Sakura, Irisviel, Illyasviel also get a fair amount of screentime and perspective.


----------

It might be easier to list off good anime that do *not* change perspectives. Ex: Rokka of the Six Braves is a good show, but almost entirely from Adler's perspective. (Fate/Stay and Fate/UBW also are primarily Emiya-perspective only).


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 5, 2020)

Slow season so far.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Fate/Stay Night never strays from Emiya's perspective. In contrast: Fate/Zero is an ensemble production, all 7 masters are deeply explored and their perspectives revealed. There is only time enough for a few servants to have their backgrounds explored (Rider/Zero probably gets the most screentime: but Saber's arc between Lancer/Zero and Berserker/Zero gets some discussion. Archer/Zero gets a fair amount of perspective too)... but we're talking about well over 15+ character's getting explored to an incredible degree in just a 26 episode series. Especially since non-masters / non-servants, like Rin, Sakura, Irisviel, Illyasviel also get a fair amount of screentime and perspective.


Never could get into the Fate series since I despise temperamental goodie-two-shoe characters like Emiya Shiro, so I fear the whole Fate series would somehow revolve around him. Never got past the first volume of the manga. Type-Moon's other work; Tsukihime's Tohno Shiki & Arcueid Brunstein was a total 180 though. They were cool, calm & collected. My fav type of personality. And so I was thrilled when Shiki beat Shiro in battle during the crossover.


dragontamer5788 said:


> It might be easier to list off good anime that do *not* change perspectives. Ex: Rokka of the Six Braves is a good show, but almost entirely from Adler's perspective. (Fate/Stay and Fate/UBW also are primarily Emiya-perspective only).


Yeah, what happened to Rokka no Yusha? Still waiting for the 2nd season after that cliffhanger(?) ending. The manga also finished off around there as well.


Avrakehdabra said:


> Used to love Pokemon till i realized its just slavery.


Pokemon has always been about slavery... And teaching kids about animal slavery & abuse & making them fight & gambling & kicking underage kids outta the house instead of sending them to school. Makes you wonder how society hasn't managed to devolve to a bunch of total degenerates.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2020)

horriblesubs shut down, i might have to actually stream and use crunchyroll :/

edit: huh, free CR gets 1080p. not so bad after all.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 6, 2020)

Nothing really sparked any interest this year to be fair,i've been watching Sailor moon R with the GF and i'm not fan of the shift into like semi-reincarnation and introducing multiverse after S1 but the show is amusing enough that the GF likes it after giving it a proper watch and hearing about it(Shes not that big into anime).


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 6, 2020)

Rei said:


> Never could get into the Fate series since I despise temperamental goodie-two-shoe characters like Emiya Shiro


Shirou improves a lot if you play the VN, his internal monologue shows from the start that he isn't such a nice guy. Plus he's as snarky as Rin in there, he just doesn't voice it.
100% agree with Shiki and Arcueid.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 6, 2020)

Mussels said:


> horriblesubs shut down, i might have to actually stream and use crunchyroll :/
> 
> edit: huh, free CR gets 1080p. not so bad after all.



Dang, so who is going to pick up Attack on Titan S4 now ~_~


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Shirou improves a lot if you play the VN, his internal monologue shows from the start that he isn't such a nice guy. Plus he's as snarky as Rin in there, he just doesn't voice it.
> 100% agree with Shiki and Arcueid.


Ah yes... I believe the VN is the most authentic version of a of any series since most anime/manga are usually based off visual novels. Unfortunately, the only VNs I've ever played is hentai games. Wasn't Tsukihime also a hentai or hentai-ish VN or something?


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 6, 2020)

Rei said:


> Ah yes... I believe the VN is the most authentic version of a of any series since most anime/manga are usually based off visual novels. Unfortunately, the only VNs I've ever played is hentai games. Wasn't Tsukihime also a hentai or hentai-ish VN or something?


Both Fate and Tsukihime are. But those scenes are terribly bad and add basically nothing to the story.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Both Fate and Tsukihime are. But those scenes are terribly bad and add basically nothing to the story.


Well, at least they made a popular franchise out of it. Looks like I'm gonna be looking into those VNs if I'm able to purchase them.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 6, 2020)

Rei said:


> Never could get into the Fate series since I despise temperamental goodie-two-shoe characters like Emiya Shiro, so I fear the whole Fate series would somehow revolve around him. Never got past the first volume of the manga. Type-Moon's other work; Tsukihime's Tohno Shiki & Arcueid Brunstein was a total 180 though. They were cool, calm & collected. My fav type of personality. And so I was thrilled when Shiki beat Shiro in battle during the crossover.



Emiya Shiro is the worst part of the Fate series. It stays interesting despite him, and Fate/Stay Night is his "most goodie two-shoes" you'll see him. The general arc follows the "Would you kill 1 person to save 10 people??" question across three acts (plus the excellent Fate/Zero prequel)

* Fate/Stay Night serves as the naive introduction. It introduces Shiro's simple philosophy: "Save as many people as possible" (aka: save all 11 people), even at great personal cost. However, Shiro never actually comes into a paradox situation. This is on purpose: this series serves as an introduction to Shiro. Shiro is the weakest by *far* in this arc. Fortunately, Saber picks up the slack.

* Fate / Unlimited Blade Works has Shiro come into direct confrontation with the question. I don't know how to say it without major spoilers, so I'll leave it vague. Furthermore, some level of death and sacrifice becomes necessary for Shiro to live through this arc. The overall challenge is greater, the paradox is revealed, character deaths happen, but Shiro ultimately is victorious.

Major spoilers:


Spoiler



Archer is Emiya Shiro from the future, and Archer is tired of being summoned as a Hero. The *only time* a hero is called is to kill people. Does Shiro still want to become a hero, despite the literal mountain of corpses that stand in his way? Even in death, Shiro will only be resummoned over, and over, and over to save the world from evildoers, being forced to spill blood to save the world.

Rin used her gem to replace Shiro's heart in the 1st episode (when Lancer skewered Shiro). But Rin uses the same gem as her summoning implement: because the gem constitutes a heroic artifact, it allows Rin to summon the heroic spirit Emiya Shiro (Archer class). There's a time paradox involved, but there's no doubt that Rin's gem is Shiro's heart, and therefore a highly attuned summoning artifact. (Akin to Shiro's Avalon gift from his father: connecting Shiro to Pendragon / Saber).



* Fate / Heaven's Feel is a tragic story where Shiro give up upon his ideals. Instead of saving as many people as possible, Shiro chooses one person above all else he wants to save. At first its through inaction, but I expect that the 3rd movie (haven't seen it yet) will have a fight which Shiro must get past: spilling the blood of one character he cares about to save another he cares more about.

--------

Fate/Zero explores Kiritsugu, who never considered himself a heroic figure. Kiritsugu constantly faces the "kill 1 person to save 10 people" choice, and commits larger, and larger atrocities in an effort to make the best moral choice. By all accounts, Kiritsugu is a full blown magical-terrorist whose collateral damage is horrifying. But given the alternative, I think the audience understands Kiritsugu's decisions.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

@dragontamer5788 So the subject in question stated in the spoiler is the same person as the one in Fate/Stay Night, then meeting himself? Damn, he looks different... And different combat style too...

I guess I can relate to Kiritsugu delima, though since I dunno his circumstance, it depends if I'm gonna go through with it... Prolly not.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 6, 2020)

Rei said:


> @dragontamer5788 So the subject in question stated in the spoiler is the same person as the one in Fate/Stay Night, then meeting himself? Damn, he looks different... And different combat style too...



I've added a bit more to the spoiler above by the way, explaining the mechanics of the magic ritual.

Also: its not a different combat style. But you probably need to see further into the show to realize that.



Spoiler



* Emiya is on the Archery team, and was the best archer on the team.

* Emiya's "reinforcement" magic applies only on other object at the beginning of the show. Shiro tunes the magic to *himself*: strengthening his muscles and eyes to heroic levels. Emiya / Archer never learns any other magic, Emiya just becomes absurdly good at this one spell. Even the "summoning of blades" is a transmutation / reinforcement based spell: understanding the molecular structure of an item and rebuilding it up atom-by-atom through magic.

* Emiya learns to recreate blades that only existed in Saber's dreams in F/SN.

* Archer never fires an "arrow". If you watch carefully, Archer summons a blade (the only item he can summon), THEN transmutes it into an arrow. Archer's entire fighting style is using the singular skill he has to the maximum extent possible. Every single shot that Archer fires in the entire show is canonically a sword or blade.

* The signature ying/yang blades are a time paradox. Shiro saw Archer use them, and Shiro then learns how to summon them afterwards. In all 3 stories: Shiro learns how to use the ying/yang blades from himself / the time paradox.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 6, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Dang, so who is going to pick up Attack on Titan S4 now ~_~


Ehhh... Most streaming sites usually use official sub these days anyway. Simulcast has really nailed the coffin on fansub scene.

Golden Kamuy S3, Danmachi S3. Damn! This season for me is packed.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 6, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Ehhh... Most streaming sites usually use official sub these days anyway. Simulcast has really nailed the coffin on fansub scene.
> 
> Golden Kamuy S3, Danmachi S3. Damn! This season for me is packed.



I'm excited for Golden Kamuy S3 and the When they Cry remake. I hope they live up to my expectations.

Yashahime is also on my radar, mostly for the nostalgia factor. (I never was into Inuyasha that much, but it was one of my "starter anime"). I might watch a few episode for kicks, but I have only middling expectations from this series. Sometimes nostalgia is enough to draw me in alone though.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 6, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Ehhh... Most streaming sites usually use official sub these days anyway. Simulcast has really nailed the coffin on fansub scene.
> 
> Golden Kamuy S3, Danmachi S3. Damn! This season for me is packed.



Oh wow, I have never watched from those streaming websites. Might check them out when I have time.



dragontamer5788 said:


> I'm excited for Golden Kamuy S3 and the When they Cry remake. I hope they live up to my expectations.
> 
> Yashahime is also on my radar, mostly for the nostalgia factor. (I never was into Inuyasha that much, but it was one of my "starter anime"). I might watch a few episode for kicks, but I have only middling expectations from this series. Sometimes nostalgia is enough to draw me in alone though.



For me the starter anime was Ranma 1/2 , but I loved Inuyasha alot too. Seems like later works of Rumiko Takahashi are just not as good, I have been reading the manga called Mao and it's kinda meh.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 7, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I'm excited for Golden Kamuy S3 and the When they Cry remake. I hope they live up to my expectations.
> 
> Yashahime is also on my radar, mostly for the nostalgia factor. (I never was into Inuyasha that much, but it was one of my "starter anime"). I might watch a few episode for kicks, but I have only middling expectations from this series. Sometimes nostalgia is enough to draw me in alone though.





nguyen said:


> Oh wow, I have never watched from those streaming websites. Might check them out when I have time.
> 
> For me the starter anime was Ranma 1/2 , but I loved Inuyasha alot too. Seems like later works of Rumiko Takahashi are just not as good, I have been reading the manga called Mao and it's kinda meh.


Haha. My starter anime was Inuyasha too. Although after for some reason Animax pulled out of my country I forgot about it. Inuyasha, K-On and some more shows I cannot for the life of me care to remember.

I was talking about illegal streaming sites btw. Cause I live in a country with piss-poor "not available in your region" policy. Most subs are done by the official streaming partners (crunchyroll, funimation etc.). There's also Muse Asia in YT that picks up licensing for various animes (old and/or new) and it's completely free. I think a site called Retro Crush is streaming old 90s-esque animes.


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2020)

IS T4 this season?
Might has well watch it...
Kamuy is a blast to watch, much better than 90% of the rest of the stuff...
Im watching the witch anime, since i read the manga before, and it's a good watch.
There's higurashi "remake" Anyone thinking about watching it, you're in for a surprise: 



Spoiler



It is not what people expected, and it might be something entirely new...


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 10, 2020)

Watched lupin the 3rd something something Babilon. Probably the worst lupin movie ever, it dragged so much.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mussels said:


> horriblesubs shut down, i might have to actually stream and use crunchyroll :/
> 
> edit: huh, free CR gets 1080p. not so bad after all.



one of the places I go to dropped it's manga listings :-/ 

I was just thinking about the lack of stuff on right now is double whammy.
on of the big anime producers had big fire a while back and the Covid-19 on top of it.
It may take a while for normal seasons to get the amount they use to have.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 15, 2020)

Sleepy Princess in the Demon Castle is my kind of "stupid" that I actually enjoy a lot. I can't imagine that most people would like it. But in case you match my sense of humor...





I'd describe it as a 4-koma style anime. The princess was stolen away by the Demon King, a hero was dispatched to save her. The anime then spends most of its time showing how the Princess is wasting time waiting for her rescue. The 4-koma anime are Azumanga, Nichijou, Lucky Star. Literally meaning "4-panel", its based off of the long-running comic-strip tradition of 4-steps to a joke. Non-anime fans who have read Charlie Brown or Calvin and Hobbes knows the 4-panels is the ideal size to tell a quick joke.





See? 4-panels. Just the right size. The first 4-koma "arc" (maybe ~5ish minutes) is the princess looking for a fluffy monster to make a pillow out of. The next arc is her looking for good sheets. Etc. etc. The humor is quite structured (and I know some people don't really like that), but... it seems to work for me. Nothing that makes me ROFL, but closer to a giggle or a smile throughout the show.

Its clear that they're setting up some decent level of running jokes:



Spoiler



* The monsters who take care of the princess are wimps. The "real" monsters are uncontrollable (ex: the Lightning Dragon in the 2nd episode). The Demon King is clearly trying to dispatch the monsters and organize his castle in preparation of the Hero.

* In particular, the "Ghost Sheets" that patrol the princess's area are very soft and silky. The princess has taken a habit to harvesting them for parts. I'd describe them as your typical "Halloween Ghost", with with a bedsheet with some eye-holes.

* If the princess ever comes across a "real monster" (ex: the Lightning Dragon), she pretty much instantly dies. Fortunately, the head-demon priest revives her immediately, scolds her for troubling him... etc. etc. If anything, the fact that she's been revived over-and-over seems to be making the princess more brave to explore the dangerous castle.



All in all, it plays pretty well from the perspective of "these Demons really aren't evil... they're just kinda acting evil". They stole the princess away but they really don't want to hurt her. So the fact that she keeps getting herself into dangerous situations is more of a hilarious hassle / comedic setup. Kind of a "Keystone Kops" sort of feel.

It may help that... I was suffing from some mild insomnia the past few months: sometimes unable to sleep until 3am. So I've put a *LOT* of thought and research into the pillows and my bed setup. Seeing the princess run down the same list due to her poor sleep in the demon-castle is kind of relatable. ("Is it the pillow? Let me try to get a better pillow. Hmm, maybe its the sheets, lemme try to find some better sheets. Etc. etc.). I think anyone who has suffered from a few months of bad sleep can connect with the Princess's "quests" to make her bed more comfortable.



Spoiler



For my own minor insomnia: it was a combination of events. The nearby bathroom had phantom flushes which was waking me up. I had to fix the toilet. The printer in my room was sometimes left on, so I more consistently turned that off. My bed was worn out: I bought a new mattress. I invested into a more expensive pillow. I stopped drinking caffeine after 3:00pm (giving time for caffeine to leave my system). I opened up a window to better see the sun in the morning (so that my eyes get a better blue-light schedule). Etc. etc.

There's a *LOT* of things to do when you're sleeping poorly. Just everything bothers you, and you need to work extremely hard to fix all the issues. Kinda like the princess in this show...


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 15, 2020)

Lol yea same. I don't know if I'll finish it (I have a habit of dropping shows midway if my interest runs out) but enjoying it so far. The art style is gorgeous and that caught my eye at first.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Sleepy Princess in the Demon Castle is my kind of "stupid" that I actually enjoy a lot. I can't imagine that most people would like it. But in case you match my sense of humor...
> 
> View attachment 171869
> 
> ...



Not actually a 4 koma manga, been reading it for a while, actually binged 100+ ch a while back, good comedy, each chapter is a complete story...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 31, 2020)

djisas said:


> There's higurashi "remake" Anyone thinking about watching it, you're in for a surprise:



Okay, I saw that 5 episodes were out. Knowing the "pacing" of the original, I figured it was time for me to get started.

I was not disappointed. 07th expansion has done it again, but this is a very.... complicated... story at this point. This "remake" is absolutely for people who already know the answers. I'm curious if people watching this for the first time can appreciate all the detail and work they put into this story.

Now if they could just tell me what the hell is going on... lol. But if they did that, then it wouldn't be a mystery, now would it? Hopefully this ends up good: all mysteries are more or less judged on how good the reveal is at the end. So far, its done a great job. The sound effects are far superior. The animation is smoother, but I'm not sure if I like the art style yet.

The main difference is the lack of narration. Kaiichi used to narrate his thoughts to the audience, but that no longer happens in this version. Its an interesting twist.



Spoiler



Besides, Kaiichi isn't the real main character anyway. I'm wondering if the actual main character will get a more central role as the story unravels...


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Okay, I saw that 5 episodes were out. Knowing the "pacing" of the original, I figured it was time for me to get started.
> 
> I was not disappointed. 07th expansion has done it again, but this is a very.... complicated... story at this point. This "remake" is absolutely for people who already know the answers. I'm curious if people watching this for the first time can appreciate all the detail and work they put into this story.
> 
> ...



Man that Mion\Shion on ep 5, fan service was top quality...
Btw, 10 years or something later, it's surprising how everyone sounds perfectly the same...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 31, 2020)

djisas said:


> Btw, 10 years or something later, it's surprising how everyone sounds perfectly the same...



I remember Ooishi having a more exaggerated nasally voice before. I feel like Ooishi is less exaggerated this time around and works a bit better. Most everyone else is hitting their old voices very closely / identically.



Spoiler



What's intriguing is that Rika did exactly what she, and the "old audience" should have done. She told Kaiichi to trust Rena, but that's exactly what opened up Kaiichi to be vulnerable in this arc. Clearly, the "old rules" are no longer in play, something has changed.

"LambdaDelta" (her Pseudonym from Umineko), is probably to blame for the changes. But maybe not, it could be Hinamizawa syndrome (or maybe even the weakening of Hanyuu) that is causing things to happen. There's been enough changes that the old answers don't necessarily work anymore.



On Episode 5:



Spoiler



The doll was given to Mion, which was previously sufficient to prevent Shion from going crazy. However, as the new "Demon Deceiving" arc showed, the old rules don't necessarily apply. Or maybe there's some nuance to it: like Hanyuu's presence was needed to help prevent some crazies. The lack of Hanyuu this time around is *VERY* concerning to me...

The 3 arcs with the doll previously were:

* Watanagashi-hen -- "Arc 2" of the original anime. Rena gets the doll.

* Meakashi-hen -- "Arc 4" of the original anime. Rena gets the doll, Rika tries to stop Shion, but otherwise it serves as the answer arc to Watanagashi.

* Minagoroshi-hen -- "Massacre Chapter" of Kai. Mion gets the doll. Satoko gets abused by her uncle. Everyone dies together in the forest.

---------

So far, Episode 5 is following Watanagashi-hen / Meakashi-hen, with the sole exception that Mion got the doll.


----------



## djisas (Oct 31, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I remember Ooishi having a more exaggerated nasally voice before. I feel like Ooishi is less exaggerated this time around and works a bit better. Most everyone else is hitting their old voices very closely / identically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know your stuff, I mostly forgot the details...



Spoiler



Even Rika isnt sure of what's going on...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bit behind on "trending" anime but I have made a start in watching Demon Slayer now lol.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 17, 2020)

Rewatched Prison School last weekend for the luls. I have to say that it's the first time I actually enjoyed English dub so much.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 17, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Rewatched Prison School last weekend for the luls. I have to say that it's the first time I actually enjoyed English dub so much.



I might have to do this for Toriko, because the voice choices where pretty close to the Japanese.
I re-watched Dragon ball GT Dub.  Goku is much meaner in GT than super. O.O!
I swear he said he killed Friza twice too. !


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 17, 2020)

Sleepy Princess in the Demon Castle is fucking cute. The drawing and animation are super. I don't usually watch cute anime but damn if its cuteness doesn't soothe your heart.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 17, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Sleepy Princess in the Demon Castle is fucking cute. The drawing and animation are super. I don't usually watch cute anime but damn if its cuteness doesn't soothe your heart.



There probably should be an essay on Princess Syalis (Sleepy Princess) vs Asuna (Sword Art Online).

Princess Syalis is a spoiled, klutzy princess who requires a hero to save her. Except not really, not at all. She started out klutzy, but these latest episodes have demonstrated that she's learned a lot from her time in the demon realm.

While Asuna is apparently an expert swordwoman, 2nd in command of the most powerful guild in the game, and ultimately sits on the sidelines for half a freaking season waiting for Kirito to save her (though I guess she explores her prison a bit to find the inevitable tentacle monsters for a bit...).

---------

Its one thing to subvert expectations and build a character out stronger than they look on paper. (Ex: Syalis is clearly becoming an expert adventurer as time goes on). But to subvert expectations and make a character *weaker* than they originally appeared is... disheartening. Severely disheartening. Legend of Korra also makes the same mistake (with Korra starting off headstrong, but then gradually losing powers as the 2nd and 3rd season progressed).

Legend of Korra at least makes that regression a central plot point of those seasons. It still wasn't a very fun watch, but it at least "made sense" within the context of the story. 

-------

Anyway, a huge part of the positivity in the Sleepy Princess show is that Princess Syalis is incredibly fun to watch. Even aside from the overwhelmingly cute and cuddly atmosphere of the castle, Syalis is progressing as a character. Syalis's and her increasingly complicated bed setup is the physical proof of her adventures. Every piece of that damn bed has an adventure story associated with it. And Princess Syalis even has skilled learned from those stories.



Spoiler



But even as they took away Syalis's bed in this latest episode, her progression as a character never went backwards. She was able to easily harvest new materials from the new castle and build a new pillow and comforter.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2020)

Dont know if its been mentioned here yet but Gundam F91 has been officially uploaded on to YT for everyone to watch

Probably the most controversial '_series_' when it came to production. VA's quitting half way through, drama between VAs, running out of money etc etc....


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2020)

For fans of Leiji Matsumoto. The Harlock series, Galaxy Express 999 and Cosmo Warrior Zero are available to watch on Tubi. There are even sweet OVAs like Alpha One and Golgo 13 with Ghost in the Shell but I don't see the seasons. No subscription 1 to 2 10 second ads every 20 minutes.


----------



## djisas (Nov 19, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont know if its been mentioned here yet but Gundam F91 has been officially uploaded on to YT for everyone to watch
> 
> Probably the most controversial '_series_' when it came to production. VA's quitting half way through, drama between VAs, running out of money etc etc....



I'm a Macross fanboy, not the least interested


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 23, 2020)

Moriarty the Patriot is your typical Victorian-era Bishonen ("Pretty Boy") anime about supporting commoners and their "right" to brutally murder nobles, while avoiding the watchful eyes of Sherlock Holmes.

Wait, that's not typical at all. Hmmmm... Episode 1 was intriguing. I'll give it a few more episodes. "The main character is the villain" shows are interesting to me, and I did read Sherlock Holmes stories when I was younger. I'm cautiously optimistic here. The detailed background life of Victorian England was replicated, and even plays a role in the plot and mysterious atmosphere of the first episode... as Moriarty shadows his target. Ultimately, Moriarty quickly establishes himself as a genius investigator while exploring the day-to-day life of London.

This show seems to be a crime-drama, except from the perspective of the criminals. That always makes things with a good twist. Seeing Moriarty portrayed as a Bishi is kind of hilarious: but it does work. Moriarty is clearly a charming fellow. The show holds no punches: in the 1st episode it is clear that Moriarty is a villain through-and-through, despite his devilish charms. Ultimately, this "Pretty Boy" artstyle is jarring but the show seems to work well with it. I'll get used to the dichotomy of pretty boys conducting brutal kidnappings and murders.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2020)

So AOT season finale episode 1..who's watched it already?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 9, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> So AOT season finale episode 1..who's watched it already?



I know its a hype series and all, but... I'm just not really that into it.

This isn't like Sword Art, Goblin Slayer or Shield Hero where I can list off a bunch of clear problems with the plot and progression. Attack on Titan is written well enough that I think I can see why people like it. But ultimately, since my pack of friends will inevitably watch AOT, I'll probably be dragged into it, just to keep up with their conversations and all.

I like a good conspiracy plot and all, but the Attack on Titan conspiracy just isn't fully connecting for me. Conspiracies that I've enjoyed are Code Geass, Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood, and Justice League Unlimited (Season2 specifically: President Luthor + Cadmus).

Hmmm... a good conspiracy has "who knew what, at what point of the story??". We know what Lelouch knew at various points of Code Geass. We know what Hohenheim / Father knew in Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood, we know what Ed / Al knew at all points of the story. Furthermore, the decisions they make with their limited knowledge makes tons of sense. (Hohenheim leaving his family to prepare for Father. Ed / Al not knowing the greater plot, leaving on their own adventure... etc. etc.)

But that's just not very clear in Attack on Titan. The information game is just not as tight or well written. Smart characters know things because they're "smart and know things". Armin is probably the most poorly written "smart character" I've ever come across. (fortunately, Commander Erwin's logic has been pretty good so far, and its through those eyes that we see the bulk of the conspiracy through).

--------

I want to be clear: publishing a story and then "reverse engineering" the conspiracy later on is fine. Both Code Geass + Justice League (and comic-books in general) do this. I'm on the fence about whether or not the AOT writer actually had all of this planned ahead of time, or if the author is also "reverse engineering" a conspiracy as time goes on... but that doesn't really matter. I'm just not sure if the "basement reveal" connected the overarching plot together well enough.

EDIT: I probably should follow up with what I do like... Attack on Titan is pretty logical with regards to fights. Where people are standing, the momentum of punches, that sort of thing. Its clearly able to build a strong hype train as well: its exciting and you really do want to root for the main characters. But the world that's been built just isn't as well thought out as some other shows IMO.


----------



## djisas (Dec 10, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> So AOT season finale episode 1..who's watched it already?



Me.
Might as well watch it and get done with, it's good enough...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 27, 2020)

Glorious


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Glorious



Nah that's pretty pathetic 
They should have done an evangelion, nuclear reactor and all...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 27, 2020)

djisas said:


> Nah that's pretty pathetic
> They should have done an evangelion, nuclear reactor and all...



The nuclear power bot was too dangerous and that project was shutdown due to the runway incident.

IIRC: Eva's were powered by the soul of clones and/or mothers or something? Shielded by the concept of self, forming a barrier that only holy relics can pierce? If that's too weird, just remember what the last episode told us...


----------



## Rei (Dec 27, 2020)

djisas said:


> Nah that's pretty pathetic
> They should have done an evangelion, nuclear reactor and all...





dragontamer5788 said:


> The nuclear power bot was too dangerous and that project was shutdown due to the runway incident.


That was Jet Alone model, not an Evangelion series model. And the "incident" was sabotaged by that scientist chick.


dragontamer5788 said:


> IIRC: Eva's were powered by the soul of clones and/or mothers or something? Shielded by the concept of self, forming a barrier that only holy relics can pierce? If that's too weird, just remember what the last episode told us...
> 
> View attachment 181260


Yup, this picture clearly sums up the last original episode of the series. Kudos for accurately describing it...   And that is why that episode was replaced by two movies.


----------



## djisas (Dec 27, 2020)

Well Evangelions where clones of Lilith clad in armor, the souls i think where meant to help control it and form a bond with the pilot, except unit 0 wanted to kill Rei.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 28, 2020)

djisas said:


> Well Evangelions where clones of Lilith clad in armor, the souls i think where meant to help control it and form a bond with the pilot, except unit 0 wanted to kill Rei.


Clones of Adam with dark skin, only Unit 1 is a literal cut of Lilith, with pale skin.


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Clones of Adam with dark skin, only Unit 1 is a literal cut of Lilith, with pale skin.



Ty for correcting me, it's been a while...

So yeah, EVA's basically angels, only way they could make a giant robot work...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 28, 2020)

Rei said:


> Yup, this picture clearly sums up the last original episode of the series. Kudos for accurately describing it...   And that is why that episode was replaced by two movies.



From a story perspective, I actually prefer the last original episode over the movies. The problem is that the 2nd to last episode sets up a group-therapy session over the entire cast (at least... Shinji, Asuka, Rei, and Misato), and then only Shinji makes a breakthrough. I think I can appreciate what the director was going for: but two episodes of therapy is clearly boring to watch... so I understand why people don't like it.



Spoiler



There's also the issue of morality with regards to the human instrumentality project. Gendo is pretty much bringing about the apocalypse for what effectively amounts to a group session / therapy talk.



The movies had some eye candy: Asuka's fight was one of the best animated fight scenes I've literally ever seen in my whole life. But the movies don't really touch upon the psyche of the characters... except maybe Asuka's mother issues. From a "fight fight boom boom" perspective, the movies are visually far more interesting, but Shinji makes some... pretty toxic decisions... to say the least.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey 4.0 is on its way at least right.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 28, 2020)

bubbleawsome said:


> Hey 4.0 is on its way at least right.



I think its called 3.0 + 1.0.

EDIT: Those movies can (not) make a good name.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Dec 28, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I think its called 3.0 + 1.0.
> 
> EDIT: Those movies can (not) make a good name.


Yeah I think 3.0+1.0 is dumb, ha.

Jujutsu Kaisen looks incredible this season, but I promised myself I'd finish Code Geass first.  Oh well, might skip geass for now.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 28, 2020)

Waiting for Re:zero and End of Eva 2.0. Watching the last AoT season while doing that.
Finished The day I became a god, strong emotions as always, thanks to Jun Maeda.
And Sigururi too, confirming that we will never have a decent airplanes anime.


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Waiting for Re:zero and End of Eva 2.0. Watching the last AoT season while doing that.
> Finished The day I became a god, strong emotions as always, thanks to Jun Maeda.
> And Sigururi too, confirming that we will never have a decent airplanes anime.



Titan has been pretty interesting this season, although I got lost right on the first ep and had to go check the manga...

Does Last exile count as airplane anime? Sky Crawlers was good, was it not?
I also want a nice one,


----------



## Rei (Dec 28, 2020)

dragontamer5788 said:


> From a story perspective, I actually prefer the last original episode over the movies. The problem is that the 2nd to last episode sets up a group-therapy session over the entire cast (at least... Shinji, Asuka, Rei, and Misato), and then only Shinji makes a breakthrough. I think I can appreciate what the director was going for: but two episodes of therapy is clearly boring to watch... so I understand why people don't like it.


Yeah, I also see some would not like those episode. Personally, while I don't enjoy it from a viewer's perspective, I actually like it. I'm just into this whole breakdown of a person's psyche as well as the psychological, religious & philosophical themes of the series as a whole. Still don't like Shinji, he is too melodramatic, broody, with anxiety issues. Then again, most of the characters have issue with their issues.


bubbleawsome said:


> Jujutsu Kaisen looks incredible this season, but I promised myself I'd finish Code Geass first.  Oh well, might skip geass for now.





dragontamer5788 said:


> The movies had some eye candy: Asuka's fight was one of the best animated fight scenes I've literally ever seen in my whole life.


Why skip? Just watch all of em consecutively. That's 50 episode of Code Geass. Plus also recommend on watching the pre-sequel called Akito The Exiled. It's only three episode though but it's still good.
For that one, it has one of the best animated mecha fight scene, I've seen in my life. Yeah, I said it! Take that @dragontamer5788!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2020)

Speaking of Evangelion..Utada Hikaru has indeed worked on a new song for 3.0 + 1.0 which is getting a public release in January.
Man it feels like forever ago 3.0 + 1.0/4.0 Rebuild evangelion announcement..next thing i'll be asking for is Shin Godzilla 2 from Anno.


----------



## djisas (Dec 29, 2020)

Btw, did you guys know, Gainax was on the brink of bankruptcy and ran out of money before Evangelion was over, that's why we got those last 2 episodes...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2020)

djisas said:


> Btw, did you guys know, Gainax was on the brink of bankruptcy and ran out of money before Evangelion was over, that's why we got those last 2 episodes...


I only found out after getting access to the internet, crazy really that Evangelion saved them.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2020)

Speaking of Evangelion again...I can finally post this to wrap up 2020.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 31, 2020)

I got this movie recently:









						Macross: Do You Remember Love? - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I wasn't a transformers fan, but a Robotech Fan.  Then I saw this movie which I liked and the Macross Plus Movie too.

Now I just gotta buy every collection of Studio Ghibli films.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I got this movie recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do yourself a big favour and watch the original japanese Macross, it will blow your mind how different it is to "Robotech".
Macross plus was my first proper introduction to Macross franchise, I did buy a VHS tape which contained episode 9&10 of original Macross which had cantonese dub when i was younger.
I then watched Robotech on DVD and then download the original Macross which is by far much better and it's not mixing 2 other Anime franchise that has no relation to Macross.
Do you remember love is one of my favourite Anime film.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 31, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Do yourself a big favour and watch the original japanese Macross, it will blow your mind how different it is to "Robotech".
> Macross plus was my first proper introduction to Macross franchise, I did buy a VHS tape which contained episode 9&10 of original Macross which had cantonese dub when i was younger.
> I then watched Robotech on DVD and then download the original Macross which is by far much better and it's not mixing 2 other Anime franchise that has no relation to Macross.
> Do you remember love is one of my favourite Anime film.



I saw this movie long long time ago (My uncle is a massive weeaboo and bought tons of these movies and shows from magazines here in Canada that imported from Japan).  I liked it and saw the massive difference between this and Robotech.  I never saw the original TV Japanese Series but did watch Macross Plus back in 1995 (I think that is when it was released).  Also had the game on NES (played the heck out of it).

One day I will take a look at the O.series.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2021)

Just sad Harmony Gold now with funimation/sony has just ruined any chances of Macross ever getting a proper western release.
Anyway i've started watching the Netflix Alice in Borderlands with the GF..so far i'm enjoying it.


----------



## Rei (Jan 2, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> View attachment 176743
> 
> Moriarty the Patriot is your typical Victorian-era Bishonen ("Pretty Boy") anime about supporting commoners and their "right" to brutally murder nobles, while avoiding the watchful eyes of Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. Just came across the first volume of the manga & ordered it & I dig the theme it's going for. Will continue subscribing for additional volumes. Hoping for an official English translation of the manga if possible as my Japanese literature skills isn't that well-off.

Anyone else can recommend me some mangas that has the villain as the protagonist such as this & Death Note as I'm currently into those?


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 2, 2021)

Someone responsible for Lupin the Third in the 80's was in serious need of geography lessons:


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 2, 2021)

Rei said:


> Thanks for this. Just came across the first volume of the manga & ordered it & I dig the theme it's going for. Will continue subscribing for additional volumes. Hoping for an official English translation of the manga if possible as my Japanese literature skills isn't that well-off.
> 
> Anyone else can recommend me some mangas that has the villain as the protagonist such as this & Death Note as I'm currently into those?



Overlord

Although that's not a crime drama, Overlord is an isekai with main-character as a villainous character. Doing a lot of things villains do, but with very sound reasoning. I can go into spoilers if you like... but you'll find that its a very intriguing "grey" moral zone that is explored. I mean, its pretty obvious that this guy is the villain, right?





Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion, is the "other" villain anime that came out around the time of Death Note. While not nearly as tightly written as Death Note, Code Geass provides nearly non-stop action which mostly makes up for its flaws (except for one or two oddball arcs where they just "went too deep").


----------



## Rei (Jan 2, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Overlord
> 
> Although that's not a crime drama, Overlord is an isekai with main-character as a villainous character. Doing a lot of things villains do, but with very sound reasoning. I can go into spoilers if you like... but you'll find that its a very intriguing "grey" moral zone that is explored. I mean, its pretty obvious that this guy is the villain, right?
> 
> ...


Have seen both of them and also love em. For Overlord, the "villainy-ness" isn't properly emphasized and the "evil-ness" is rather "tame". Still, my second favorite Isekai after Gate: Thus The JSDF Fought There.

For Code Geass: I guess it's a matter of perspective on whether the protagonist is a villain as he is more of the citizen's hero/blacksheep. Only at the end did he really "play the role of a villain".

Permission to use the pic above as replacement for my profile pic?  Ainz is cool as fuck!


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 2, 2021)

Rei said:


> Have seen both of them and also love em. For Overlord, the "villainy-ness" isn't properly emphasized and the "evil-ness" is rather "tame". Still, my second favorite Isekai after Gate: Thus The JSDF Fought There.



Erm.... (Spoilers: last episode of season 3)



Spoiler












That was... 60,000 dead in one attack, and then Ainz feels like he needs to run out there and kill more people to emphasize the glory of his rule.



Seems like a villain to me, lol.


----------



## Rei (Jan 2, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Erm.... (Spoilers: last episode of season 3)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot about that one. Still, it was during the last moments of Overlord.
Looking for series (hopefully manga) where the protagonist is either already evil from the get-go or just turned to villainy. Possibly something that is cruel, vulgar & gore-y with lotsa death. Currently into those types & isekai right now... And hentai...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 2, 2021)

Rei said:


> Forgot about that one. Still, it was during the last moments of Overlord.



Season 2's finale was...



Spoiler



Literally killing tens of thousands of innocent civilians to help cover Momon's identity. The entirety of the Jaldabaoth was mainly to provide Momon a rival for propaganda purposes.



Season 2 also had...



Spoiler



The Lizardman arc. Even if Zaryusu Shasha was resurrected: Ains's original goal was to harvest the corpses to create an undead army. Even the "final plan of mercy" involved the ritual slaughter of the chieftans at the hand of Cocyutus. The freezing of the lake was purely a SUPERVILLAIN move, designed to wow the Lizardmen: but it destroyed all the fish in the lake (including Zaryusu's experimental fish farm). There was significant worry that the Lizardman tribes would starve to death due to Ains's "procession".













I guess those are book details more so than anime details however. But I feel like there were one or two lines in the anime that still referenced these facts (but they weren't very much elaborated upon.)

It should also be noted that the top "good" characters of Nazarik are Sebas and Cocyutus, in that order. Folowed by CZ and Victim IIRC. Pandora's Actor and Hamuske are quite neutral. Everyone else either "leans" evil, or is full on evil in their stat-blocks. (Karma score -500), including Ains (max evil score: -500).

Cocyutus, despite the ice-devil bug exterior, has a kind heart. And it shows, Cocyutus spent much of his brainpower trying to find a way to save the Lizardmen from Ains.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 4, 2021)

I was just checking random curiosity's winter preview and gdamn, this season looks great with slime,  log horizon, mushuko tensei, world trigger, and dr stone. Mushuko Tensei looks to good so far, not gonna read the manga as I wait for the ep's to come out.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 4, 2021)

Plus Re:zero, Attack on Titan, and the BD of Violet Evergarden and Heaven's Feel III.


----------



## Rei (Jan 4, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Season 2's finale was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, what I'm currently looking for is Death Note-like villainy. While I still love Overlord, the villainy there feels more like... Evil for the sake of being evil...  


thesmokingman said:


> I was just checking random curiosity's winter preview and gdamn, this season looks great with slime,  log horizon, mushuko tensei, world trigger, and dr stone. Mushuko Tensei looks to good so far, not gonna read the manga as I wait for the ep's to come out.


There is a third season of Log Horizon? I thought it stopped at two season...
Saw the Mushoku Tensei trailer. Wasn't all that impressed. It would take more than two seasons to catch up with the manga. Already collected the manga and I always prefer the manga as the story-line is more authentic to the light novel in many cases.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Jan 5, 2021)

I am starting "Mushoku Tensei"
Like the manga
hope the anime is good.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 5, 2021)

Rei said:


> There is a third season of Log Horizon? I thought it stopped at two season...
> Saw the Mushoku Tensei trailer. Wasn't all that impressed. It would take more than two seasons to catch up with the manga. Already collected the manga and I always prefer the manga as the story-line is more authentic to the light novel in many cases.


Yea, season 3 is real. The studio had a bit of trouble from what I gathered but its on for sure.









						５年ぶりの新作続編！「ログ・ホライズン　円卓崩壊」放送決定！  ｜ NHKアニメワールド
					

アニメ「ログ・ホライズン　円卓崩壊」　Ｅテレにて ２１年１月 放送スタート！（※20年6月15日　放.....



					www6.nhk.or.jp


----------



## djisas (Jan 7, 2021)

This is going to be a good season, there's even Yuru camp, and overland 2, although the later was ok for me, but it was very popular...
Edit: Yes, Yuru camp was so good I though the ep was actually 40m instead of 22m...


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 10, 2021)

Digimon Adventure Last Evolution Kizuna ..... omg i was not prepared for this... my heart...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 10, 2021)

Here comes another Isekai...






You've seen the setup before. Reincarnated as a (X), where X is now a spider. Skill points, "video game" mechanics, you've seen this before. What's different this time and why am I pointing it out?

Well, because the 1st episode quickly defined itself against other Isekai. With a relatively positive attitude (very reminiscent of "Slime"), its clear that this nameless spider is neither overpowered (like Rimuru / Slime) or underpowered (like Kazuma / Konosuba). So far, its a happy medium for power-balance. I know that Isekai typically go for the overpowered stuff pretty quickly though, so I'll give it a few more episodes to see where its going... but it seems like a legitimately good setup.



Spoiler



Also: an entire classroom got Isekai'd. Yeah, that's happened in Grimgar, but this Spider show seems like a nicer setup. They've got a solid count of how many students were in the class, their names and personalities. They're off looking for each other: kind of a "collect them all" feel.



Like many Isekai, this is a lot of combinations of genres and tropes that you've seen before. What makes an Isekai stand out is whether or not it truly came up with a unique-feeling combination. I think this spider show is doing that, at least from the 1st episode.

We'll see where this goes.


----------



## djisas (Jan 10, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Here comes another Isekai...
> 
> View attachment 183327
> 
> ...


I know where it's going, this is a gourmet isekai where our little spider eats all sorts of delicacy monsters and all the disgusting ones, it's all about eating or get eaten ...
Havent watched yet, but she looks too cute from the picture...


----------



## authorized (Jan 11, 2021)

It looks and sounds too kawaii, novels had a different feel, they were was more like a traditional, western litrpg than most japanese isekai with an op protagonist.
It was actually quite interesting though. 

I'm also curious about Mushoku tensei and how much they must have censored it.


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2021)

authorized said:


> It looks and sounds too kawaii, novels had a different feel, they were was more like a traditional, western litrpg than most japanese isekai with an op protagonist.
> It was actually quite interesting though.
> 
> I'm also curious about Mushoku tensei and how much they must have censored it.



There shouldn't be much to censor, apart maybe a Roxxi's panty shot here and there, not even sure...


----------



## authorized (Jan 11, 2021)

My bad, I confused the titles. Mushoku is the one about Rudeus, I was thinking of Redo of Healer which is also getting adapted.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Finally got my hands on 80s Saint Seiya subtitled, about 25 episodes in and let me tell you... Testosterone is running in every episode with the opening song.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2021)

lost sub to this thread. i could probably use pokes for anime to watch, since horriblesubs went away and now i have to rely on crunchroll and its confusing (lack) of notifications


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nothing new has caught my interest sadly, i've put Demon slayer on the sideline as I want to try and get my GF to watch it with me now.
Watching AOT weekly when its available and Saint Seiya now. Need watch S2 of Transformers from Rooster Teeth which is on Netflix now but i'm busy watching The Mandalorian on Disney+ now.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 11, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nothing new has caught my interest sadly, i've put Demon slayer on the sideline as I want to try and get my GF to watch it with me now.
> Watching AOT weekly when its available and Saint Seiya now. Need watch S2 of Transformers from Rooster Teeth which is on Netflix now but i'm busy watching The Mandalorian on Disney+ now.



What older shows were up your alley?

I'm guessing you're not super into the new Isekai thing going on? (or the "Isekai Rebound", since a lot of these Isekai had earlier seasons: like Log Horizon, Slime).

The "big hitters" recently are: When they Cry New, Attack on Titan Finale, Promised Neverland 2. I argue that Promised Neverland is easily the best written anime of the past 5 years, maybe 10 years (but 2011 was *STACKED* and full of "best of the decade" anime: Fate/Zero, Steins;Gate, Madoka Magica, Anohana... Promised Neverland Season1 really is good enough to compete against the best of 201x decade). I do hear that Manga-readers were disappointed with the next few manga chapters, but maybe the anime has an opportunity to streamline the transition between the 1st arc and the 2nd.

Attack on Titan finale is on ~episode 5, and Promised Neverland 2 launched just three days ago on Jan 8th.

----------

I guess the problem is that this season is stacked with sequels / continuing stories. But Promised Neverland only has ~12 episodes in season 1, so its super easy to catch-up. When they Cry is ~50 episodes from the first season way back from 2006 (us When they Cry fans have been waiting so long...)



authorized said:


> My bad, I confused the titles. Mushoku is the one about Rudeus, I was thinking of Redo of Healer which is also getting adapted.



Redo of Healer is getting a lot of comparisons to Goblin Slayer's rapefest. There's basically two ways they can go about it: they can clamp down on the rape and piss off originalists but arguably make it more mainstream... or they can go full throttle and double-down on it, and probably piss off more mainstream audiences.

Something tells me that they're stuck between a rock and a hard place. It seems difficult to find a happy medium there. Probably best to just double-down on it, you can't really work against the original source material without just making a new story entirely: and there's no reason to believe that censorship would really reduce the controversy (since the fundamental flaws of the storyline setup aren't going to change...).

Redo of Healer is going to be less about actually watching the show, and more about watching reactions to the show... its clearly going to be the controversial one this season...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> What older shows were up your alley?
> 
> I'm guessing you're not super into the new Isekai thing going on? (or the "Isekai Rebound", since a lot of these Isekai had earlier seasons: like Log Horizon, Slime).
> 
> ...


Born in the 90s, my favourite era is the 80s-early 2000s era anime as a lot of the studios put in a lot more effort at least from my opinion lol.
I do like some modern era, ones that stand out are still Gundam(big gundam fan), AOT, Jojo Bizarre Adventure, One punch man S1, Castlevania and Baki.
Just to name a few from 80,90s and early 2000s:
- Gundam (Original to 00)
- Macross (Original, Plus, Zero and Frontier)
-GITS
-Guyver The Bio booster armor
-Akira
-Ninja Scroll
-Dragonball and Z
- Saint Seiya will be on my list once after I finish watching it
- Tenchi Muyo
- Neon Genesis Evangelion

I should really compile a anime list of OVAs, series and movies i've watched on my anime list but never got round to doing it.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 11, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Born in the 90s, my favourite era is the 80s-early 2000s era anime as a lot of the studios put in a lot more effort at least from my opinion lol.
> I do like some modern era, ones that stand out are still Gundam(big gundam fan), AOT, Jojo Bizarre Adventure, One punch man S1, Castlevania and Baki.
> Just to name a few from 80,90s and early 2000s:
> - Gundam (Original to 00)
> ...



Given that list, it sounds like you like Sci-Fi (yeah, DBZ is SciFi, lol)

Steins;Gate might be up your alley (from 2011), its arguably a new-style anime but kind of feels retro in its own way. Maybe Time of Eve (2008), but there's almost no action in that one... and instead leans dramatic sci-fi.

Its hard for me to think of a recent hard or soft Sci-Fi anime that I liked, unfortunately. It seems like that was a 90s thing, and kinda died out by the late 00s. Steins;Gate is the newest thing I can think of...

-------

EDIT: Okay, Dragonball Super is different, but it continues the story of DBZ. The arc around episode ~50 or so was incredibly good (Future Trunks comes back!!! ).

With Saint Seiya, I'm thinking you might like "Super-Macho Tall Tales". (I mean, there's that one dude in Saint Seiya literally trained by choking bears in a forest... amirite?). Golden Kamuey reminds me of Saint Seiya in that regards: tall tales and urban legends with regards to survival, soldiers, and the like.

Golden Kamuy does this "meme face" thing that's popular today, but I don't really like that (seems to be the influence of Jojo...). But aside from the meme-faces, the story is largely about early 1900s urban legends and tall tales. Secret maps leading to gold: Ainu sayings ("if you crawl into a cave with a bear in it, it will think of you as kin and won't attack"), cooking in the woods, etc. etc. Its pretty ridiculous at face value, but so was Saint Seiya. So maybe that's something recent you can check out.






Also the meme-face thing... so you're aware that it will happen a lot in this show.





But it really does feel like a proper wilderness / survival show most of the time.


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> lost sub to this thread. i could probably use pokes for anime to watch, since horriblesubs went away and now i have to rely on crunchroll and its confusing (lack) of notifications



There is a new and improved HS replacement called subsplease and you also have nyaa...

As for pokes AOT is finally good, Mushoku Tensei will probably end up being aots, there should be reincarnated into a slime, non non byori for the sweet slice of life and Yuru camp as well, there's also the continuation of re zero.

This is all for this season...

Just watched neverland 2, I wasn't the biggest fan of the first, but this looks like an improvement, didnt expect it to turn into a fantasy show suddenly...
Intriguing couple of characters are introduced too...


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 12, 2021)

So I made a $30 mistake.

I purchased Robotech movies and Macros Plus movies from one seller on Amazon, and low and behold, the macross plus movie is in Italian.  No English subtitles.

Either I learn Italian (forget that) or I find a buyer.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 13, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> So I made a $30 mistake.
> 
> I purchased Robotech movies and Macros Plus movies from one seller on Amazon, and low and behold, the macross plus movie is in Italian.  No English subtitles.
> 
> Either I learn Italian (forget that) or I find a buyer.


Hmm, rip it and mux it up?

I just discovered Gokushufudo, not actually anime but live action but it should have... er it's coming to Netflix. I cannot wait to start this with a beer in hand. Ex-yakuza turns house husband...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2021)

mamma mia, its a biga spacea robot. a.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Given that list, it sounds like you like Sci-Fi (yeah, DBZ is SciFi, lol)
> 
> Steins;Gate might be up your alley (from 2011), its arguably a new-style anime but kind of feels retro in its own way. Maybe Time of Eve (2008), but there's almost no action in that one... and instead leans dramatic sci-fi.
> 
> ...


I have been meaning to check out Steins Gate for awhile but never got around to it.
I am up to date with DB Super being a DB fan.
I'll add the Golden Kamuy to the list if I remember, appreciate that.

Anyway I've downloaded episode 1 of Back Arrow which was only released last weekend, purely because I've heard this:








Also the director is the guy that handled the storyboard for a couple of Gundam series.
Got a giant armored fight scenes which the design kinda reminded me of Zone of the enders and Neon Genesis Evangelion from episode 1.
AOT is finally getting interesting.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 13, 2021)

any good website to download the anime torrents? i was using horriblenaruto but now is cloesd


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2021)

PerfectWave said:


> any good website to download the anime torrents? i was using horriblenaruto but now is cloesd


I'll PM you the torrent site I still use,you might have heard of them and thought they were gone.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 13, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'll PM you the torrent site I still use,you might have heard of them and thought they were gone.


thank you!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2021)

hell PM me as well, i probably already know it tho


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> hell PM me as well, i probably already know it tho


Sent you PM too.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 13, 2021)

You can send that pm my way too please


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 13, 2021)

@kurosagi01 Could you shoot me a PM as well? Just to see if it's different from the one I use.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2021)

Uh oh..what have I done.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 13, 2021)

Speaking of releases, the death of horriblesubs actually turned into a positive or has an upside, because hs was stuck on x264. Now their offshoots are all releasing on x265 yay.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 13, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anyway I've downloaded episode 1 of Back Arrow which was only released last weekend, purely because I've heard this:



Hmmm... the last time I watched a show because of good music was Aldnoah Zero's opening by Kalfina (who did Madoka's ending theme). Music was great. The plot was... eeehhhhh. Not bad enough to hate on, but not good enough to recommend.










But hey, there were mechs. And *some* of the fights were really good actually. LiSA and Kalfina are probably the best OP / ED singers for the anime community. All of their songs are great.

If an OP / ED is good, I'll favorite it on Youtube. But I'm still going to check out reviews / feel the pulse of the internet community before dedicating myself to multiple episodes. But to be fair... good songs / good background music can help me ignore the flaws of the plot. So having a top-tier songwriter really does help an anime out. (Either making a decent plot feel like a great plot, or a weak plot feel decent).


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 13, 2021)

Sad that Kalafina disbanded


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 13, 2021)

Upon realizing that I'm watching 3 Isekai right now... I decided to tally up all the Isekai that I could see this season.

* Reincarnated as Slime
* So I'm a Spider
* Log Horizon
* Dr. Stone
* Re:Zero
* The Hidden Dungeon only I can enter
* Digimon
* Yashahime
* Mushoku Tensei
* Suppose a kid from the last dungeon boonies moved to a starter town
* Otherside Picnic

Ermm..... wow. That's the most Isekai in one season I've seen for a while. I'll recommend Slime, Spider, and Log Horizon out of the list.

I'll check up on Yashahime and Digimon eventually. Re:Zero and Dr. Stone are popular but they don't match my tastes. I don't know what's going on in any of the other shows aside from their title.


----------



## authorized (Jan 13, 2021)

Only about half of those shows would be classified as isekai, at least going by its established usage.
It has to be about someone transported to a different world, otherwise it's just fantasy or sci-fi.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 13, 2021)

authorized said:


> Only about half of those shows would be classified as isekai, at least going by its established usage.
> It has to be about someone transported to a different world, otherwise it's just fantasy or sci-fi.



* Slime -- Reincarnation
* Spider -- Reincarnation
* Dr. Stone -- Transported (by turning into stone then unstoned)
* Log Horizon -- Transported
* Re:Zero -- Transported
* Digimon -- Transported
* Yashahime -- Transported: Kagome was definitely Isekai plot. Its getting complicated with the whole forward-and-back thing though...
* Mushoku Tensei -- Reincarnated
* Otherside Picnic -- Transported

Seems like "The Hidden Dungeon only I can enter" and "Suppose a kid from the last dungeon boonies moved to a starter town" are "just fantasy" and I've made a mistake on those two. But I haven't seen those shows and those titles are very isekai-like. So I hope you can forgive me on those two.

I admit that I'm stretching on Dr. Stone and Yashahime / Inuyasha. But surely getting flung into the future (and/or past) counts as an Isekai. After all, "Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court" is an all-American Isekai by most definitions... even if King Arthur's Court is "just" late Dark-Ages Britain with some magic thrown in. Similarly, Kagome being thrown into the past where magic / demons still exist is a pretty standard Isekai setup. The issue is about Kagome's nieces, who are now the main characters of Yashahime. Kagome herself is the Isekai protagonist, but is no longer the focus of the story.

Isekai don't necessarily mean you're stuck in the new world either. (See Digimon, .Hack//Sign, and Sword Art Online: a degree of motion between the two worlds is allowed). So Otherside Picnic probably counts.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Speaking of releases, the death of horriblesubs actually turned into a positive or has an upside, because hs was stuck on x264. Now their offshoots are all releasing on x265 yay.



are there any offshoots that work like they did, with a page that lets you see every episode in a show with links?

cause my main issue with crunchyroll is the chaotic ordering, its a PITA to tell when a new episode is out on the watchlist... like hooray a show i added there 3 months ago is at the top and i missed that attack on titan had new eps


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 14, 2021)

BECK??? If we're talking about music oriented


Mussels said:


> are there any offshoots that work like they did, with a page that lets you see every episode in a show with links?
> 
> cause my main issue with crunchyroll is the chaotic ordering, its a PITA to tell when a new episode is out on the watchlist... like hooray a show i added there 3 months ago is at the top and i missed that attack on titan had new eps


ssa, ember, asw, ffa anime groups. ssa does 8bit x265, the others do higher bitrate 10bit releases.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 14, 2021)

Studio Mappa is going crazy with AoT s4. I'm a fan.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2021)

I got sent a good one with a layout i like from a member here

its borderline on TPU's piracy stuff, so we cant just link to torrent sites - very few just do rips of free content without going into the naugty territory


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Hmmm... the last time I watched a show because of good music was Aldnoah Zero's opening by Kalfina (who did Madoka's ending theme). Music was great. The plot was... eeehhhhh. Not bad enough to hate on, but not good enough to recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Back Arrow has no source material/manga/novel to go by according to wiki page so the only way to judge it is by the anime itself which the premise is pretty generic but it could be a good watch still. Decent VA cast, the main character is voiced by the japanese VA of Eren Jaeger from AOT.
I remember 90s and early 2000 was dominated by Megumi Hayashibara and her VA is still pretty big too, can't wait to watch the Shaman King reboot and also Rebuild Evangelion 3.0 + 1.0 is set for its japanese theatrical release this month so we should see it later this year digital hopefully.


----------



## djisas (Jan 14, 2021)

Well Back Arrow has no source material/manga/novel to go by according to wiki page so the only way to judge it is by the anime itself which the premise is pretty generic but it could be a good watch still. Decent VA cast, the main character is voiced by the japanese VA of Eren Jaeger from AOT.


kurosagi01 said:


> I remember 90s and early 2000 was dominated by Megumi Hayashibara and her VA is still pretty big too, can't wait to watch the Shaman King reboot and also Rebuild Evangelion 3.0 + 1.0 is set for its japanese theatrical release this month so we should see it later this year digital hopefully.



Megumi Hayashibara is the queen of the 90's, she is still my favorite voice...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2021)

djisas said:


> guys looks for subsplease,
> 
> Megumi Hayashibara is the queen of the 90's, she is still my favorite voice...


She is definitely in the top 10 for me too, along with the guy who voiced Ryu hayabusa from Ninja Gaiden/Dead or Alive, Dio Brando and Setsuna F Seiei voice actor.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 14, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Rebuild Evangelion 3.0 + 1.0 is set for its japanese theatrical release this month



At this point, the 3.0 + 1.0 delays have become a running joke.









						Evangelion 3.0 + 1.0 Has Been Delayed Due to State of Emergency
					

Neon Genesis Evangelion 3.0 + 1.0 has been delayed once again due to situations surrounding COVID-19 and the current state of emergency.




					www.siliconera.com


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> At this point, the 3.0 + 1.0 delays have become a running joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I of course f*cking jinxed it didn't i lol.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 14, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well Back Arrow has no source material/manga/novel to go by according to wiki page so the only way to judge it is by the anime itself which the premise is pretty generic but it could be a good watch still. Decent VA cast, the main character is voiced by the japanese VA of Eren Jaeger from AOT.
> I remember 90s and early 2000 was dominated by Megumi Hayashibara and her VA is still pretty big too, can't wait to watch the Shaman King reboot and also Rebuild Evangelion 3.0 + 1.0 is set for its japanese theatrical release this month so we should see it later this year digital hopefully.



Its clear that adaptations of Manga / Light Novels / Visual Novels will generally lead to deeper and more fulfilling storylines. DBZ, Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto, When they Cry... iterating upon an already told story is just easier than making a new story from scratch.

"No Source Material" anime still have a place in my heart though. Kill la Kill, Gurren Lagaan... even B-class anime like Black Fox, have a chaotic feel that really can't be replicated by the shows that try to cater to an already-existing fanbase. In that regards: a "no source" and/or "anime first" shows like Kabaneri of Iron Fortress, Back Arrow, Aldnoah Zero should be judged against other anime without source material.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 15, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Its clear that adaptations of Manga / Light Novels / Visual Novels will generally lead to deeper and more fulfilling storylines. DBZ, Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto, When they Cry... iterating upon an already told story is just easier than making a new story from scratch.
> 
> "No Source Material" anime still have a place in my heart though. Kill la Kill, Gurren Lagaan... even B-class anime like Black Fox, have a chaotic feel that really can't be replicated by the shows that try to cater to an already-existing fanbase. In that regards: a "no source" and/or "anime first" shows like Kabaneri of Iron Fortress, Back Arrow, Aldnoah Zero should be judged against other anime without source material.


Tenchi Muyo had no source material which was quite successful aswell for its time, it was also an anime that was dubbed in English first before released in Japanese.
By far its up there with being one of the better English dub Anime.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2021)

Is HunterxHunter worth a binge watch? It's winter and I got nothing else to do. So far animes I have finished:  Death Note original series 10/10, Re:Zero 8/10, and One Punch Man 8/10.  

I want something where I can unplug from everything and just binge watch one long anime for a week. HunterxHunter is one I think I might enjoy, I still need to watch Fullmetal Alchemist though, but I never know if I should watch Brotherhood or the older one... everyone seems divided which one they like best, and I am not watching both, so eh...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Is HunterxHunter worth a binge watch? It's winter and I got nothing else to do. So far animes I have finished:  Death Note original series 10/10, Re:Zero 8/10, and One Punch Man 8/10.
> 
> I want something where I can unplug from everything and just binge watch one long anime for a week. HunterxHunter is one I think I might enjoy, I still need to watch Fullmetal Alchemist though, but I never know if I should watch Brotherhood or the older one... everyone seems divided which one they like best, and I am not watching both, so eh...


If you’re going to watch one you have to watch brotherhood, it’s the only one with an actual ending. The older one was done before the manga concluded and doesn’t end like it was supposed to.
I haven’t personally watched HxH, but only heard good things.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2021)

HxH and brotherhood are both good choices for a big binge session


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 15, 2021)

I'll tag in here with the HxH series. Enjoyed it, altho I will warn you that they left some of the character development to the side, severely disappointing me.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 15, 2021)

Also AFAIK HxH isn't concluded and probably never will be, so if you want a story that has a definite end you have to go for brotherhood I think.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2021)

bubbleawsome said:


> Also AFAIK HxH isn't concluded and probably never will be, so if you want a story that has a definite end you have to go for brotherhood I think.



What do you mean, as in it has never ending episodes being added? Or the creators never finished the ending and stopped work on it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What do you mean, as in it has never ending episodes being added? Or the creators never finished the ending and stopped work on it?


I'm just guessing, maybe the ending was rushed or didn't really have a good "ending" which is what happened to Evangelion.
Gainax ran out of budget or something so the original final episode was a bit "disappointing", but by miracle Gainax got money and managed to conclude it but lead to more "confusion" to the lore with End of Evangelion.
Now here we are with Rebuild Evangelion which itself has its own timeline/universe that is completely different to the original anime.
Don't forget the Evangelion games..they have their own timeline/universe too.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What do you mean, as in it has never ending episodes being added? Or the creators never finished the ending and stopped work on it?


The manga isn't finished yet. And likely will never be because the author keeps going on hiatus and only works on it when he feels inspired.. which hasn't happened often in recent years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> The manga isn't finished yet. And likely will never be because the author keeps going on hiatus and only works on it when he feels inspired.. which hasn't happened often in recent years.



Alright, Brotherhood it is then, thanks. is rezero season 2 out yet? that might be my next bet.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Alright, Brotherhood it is then, thanks. is rezero season 2 out yet? that might be my next bet.


First half is out, second half is airing now (Q1). Brotherhood is a great choice.


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2021)

Personally, disregarding the source material which i never read, I enjoyed the first FMA more.
It's the one I watched first too...
In particular the music and cast...
It is probably darker too...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2021)

djisas said:


> Personally, disregarding the source material which i never read, I enjoyed the first FMA more.
> It's the one I watched first too...
> In particular the music and cast...
> It is probably darker too...



I was told Brotherhood is more philosophical? If this is true I prefer Brotherhood already.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What do you mean, as in it has never ending episodes being added? Or the creators never finished the ending and stopped work on it?



The dude writing HxH takes a break every few years.

Its basically the "A Song of Ice and Fire" of anime/manga. There are just years and year where the fanbase sits around, waiting for the next arc.



lynx29 said:


> Is HunterxHunter worth a binge watch? It's winter and I got nothing else to do. So far animes I have finished:  Death Note original series 10/10, Re:Zero 8/10, and One Punch Man 8/10.
> 
> I want something where I can unplug from everything and just binge watch one long anime for a week. HunterxHunter is one I think I might enjoy, I still need to watch Fullmetal Alchemist though, but I never know if I should watch Brotherhood or the older one... everyone seems divided which one they like best, and I am not watching both, so eh...



My "binge watch" shows are ~13 episodes or 26 episodes. Something like Brotherhood (~60 episodes) is too long for me to binge.

* Madoka Magica -- "Dark & Depressing" Magical Girl show
* The Promised Neverland (Season 1) -- Similar to Death Note in many ways: a lot of 'they think I'm thinking that they're thinking".
* Steins;Gate -- Time Travel that glorifies obscure nerd / internet culture. (IBM 5100, Akihabara, "Large Haldron Supercollider will create black holes and destroy the world").
* Kill La Kill -- WTF did I just watch? Clothes are evil, take them off.
* Baccano! (Unfortunately, I can't find it anywhere online) -- Pulp Fiction in anime form. A 1920s moonshine gang war anime, except one of the moonshiners hid the fountain of youth / secret of immortality in their booze. Told from the perspective of two reporters looking at all the information at a table, wondering how to write the story.

Probably a bunch of others. But just a few from off the top of my head. The thing about anime-taste is that its hard to know what others like, so sometimes the "shotgun" approach works better: just try a bunch of different shows.


----------



## djisas (Jan 15, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> The dude writing HxH takes a break every few years.
> 
> Its basically the "A Song of Ice and Fire" of anime/manga. There are just years and year where the fanbase sits around, waiting for the next arc.
> 
> ...



I can try and find baccano for you... 
Also try durarara, baccano's spiritual successor...
Actually, durarara shares the same setting/world...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 19, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Seems like "The Hidden Dungeon only I can enter" and "Suppose a kid from the last dungeon boonies moved to a starter town" are "just fantasy" and I've made a mistake on those two. But I haven't seen those shows and those titles are very isekai-like. So I hope you can forgive me on those two.



Given that I misinterpreted "Suppose a kid from the last dungeon boonies moved to a starter town" earlier, I decided to give it 3 episodes (the 3 episodes that are available so far).

Its... not bad, but not great.

Lloyd Belladona is the weakest kid from his village... but his village is a very, very special place. As explained in episode 1: the epic heroes of the world have moved out of society and towards the edge of humanity. Every villager is an epic hero of sorts, and while Lloyd is the weakest of the bunch, he's still pretty much "One Punch Man" compared to a normal human. What makes this unique compared to other "overpowered shows", is that Lloyd truly believes himself to be a weak and pathetic character, given his position as weakest in the village.

The village chief sends Lloyd out to the big city, so that he can get his confidence back up. But... well... the story happens. And the story doesn't seem to want to give Lloyd any confidence, in a tragicomedy sort of way. Even in episode 1, I think the show managed to surprise me in its setup, but this starts to get into spoiler territory.



Spoiler



Lloyd tries to join the military academy. The village chief, the chief of the military, the local witch... everyone expects him to pass with flying colors. Unfortunately, Lloyd fails the test. In episode 2, it is revealed that Lloyd's writing is ancient magic runes, of which most of the test proctors couldn't read. Thinking Lloyd to be illiterate, they fail him on the spot... but the reality is that Lloyd is extremely fluent in the most difficult of magic runes: to the point of just using the runes in everyday writing.

The chief of the military starts looking for a way to cheat Lloyd into the military despite Lloyd's failing score.



The non-spoiler way of saying things: they clearly plan on keeping Lloyd's self confidence issues as a cornerstone to the drama of this anime. Whether or not its good will depend on where this arc is going, and I don't think 3 episodes is quite far enough to judge the anime on that plot point.

Beyond that: there's definitely a lot of anime tropes here. Lloyd's harem grows to the size of four by the 3rd episode for example, along with some light fanservice that you can expect from a show pushing harem tropes. A harem-plot (even a light-weight one) depends entirely on the likability of the various heroines: and there's only been enough time to really learn one of the characters so far. So its too early for me to call this good or bad yet.

The main issue with this show is that its got terrible timing. There's so *many* good anime airing in Winter 2021, and I don't think this show holds a candle to the big hitters (When they Cry, Attack on Titan, Slime, Log Horizon, etc. etc.). If this show came out like Summer 2020, it probably would have been worth a watch. But for now, there's too many better shows airing.

So far, the show manages to be a comedy to laugh at Lloyd's situation, without actually feeling "mean" and laughing at Lloyd himself. It seems difficult to thread the needle: making a comedy without feeling mean to Lloyd, so I respect the writers for attempting to tackle this kind of plot. From that perspective, the show plays it somewhat safe with some anime tropes, but from another perspective: I can respect the difficulty with the story's fundamental setup.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 27, 2021)

Slime Season 2 is off to a very strong start.

It feels like the animation quality has improved slightly: Ranga is far "fluffier", the action scenes also seem to have a lot of impact. I never thought Slime looked bad, but it feels like they got a lot more money this time around.

So far, the episodes are more world-building. We're learning the personalities of the Beast-kingdom, and more about the Dwarf Kingdom as well.

------------

Log Horizon Season 3 is *very* dense. It starts right off with a major debate between the Round Table Conference. I highly suggest reading up on Season1/2 material to remember the politics: Corwin's Family / Eastial, Westlande, Honesty, DDD, West Wind Brigade, Marine Organization, Shopping District 8, Crescent Moon Alliance, Log Horizon, Radio Market... and those are just the organizations!! There's Shiroe, Raynessia, Akatsuki. Of course there's the venerable Tea Party (not a guild) whose members have dispersed throughout the land.

And of course: the plot. Trapped in a video game, looking for an escape, following leads and rumors as they come up. Log Horizon is focusing on the intrigue and its *THICK*. You might need to rewind / rewatch some parts to understand everything going on.

I have a feeling that this is exactly what we Log Horizon viewers wanted. The play-by-play and thought process of so many characters, guilds, noblemen... the author does a good job thinking out everyone's philosophy and making them consistent. But the character depth makes these political setups a big hassle to understand all the moving parts.

----------

After getting relaxed with Rimruru's "anime-logic politics" (I fight you. I win, will you join me? Repat for the Goblins, the Wolves, the Lizardmen, the Orcs and damn near everyone else Rimruru faces...)... its kind of fun to be watching the other extreme in Log Horizon, which arguably goes too deep into the details / weeds for everyone's thinking. But I guess that's what makes watching both shows so interesting.

Slime is somehow managing to give a general idea of the world (and basic politics) without actually getting dragged down into the weeds. Log Horizon is all about the "devil in the details", always has been.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh god yes, log horizon was just.... where the hell am i and what is going on


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 27, 2021)

So This is a thing, I havent been following the manga so trying to avoid spoilers.









						'Bleach' Anime to Return in 2021
					

Creator Tite Kubo's other story, "Burn the Witch" is also getting an anime.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 27, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So This is a thing, I havent been following the manga so trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, why are they bothering. I don't even remember eaxctly how it ended, I just remember that it was spectacularly bad. I hope they don't follow the manga too closely. Or at all, if possible.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2021)

I stopped when i found out the anime was being cancelled and being replaced with filler, would be good for a real ending so long after

edit: its a side story in the same world


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 27, 2021)

So..AOT so far:


Spoiler



Kinda funny the marley army are like "why aren't these people scared of titans?"
Well you marley did send out Titans and the warrior units to attack them...they would have eventually decide to fight back.
All upset as well all their people are getting killed..well you did send out Titans again and units to retrieve the founding Titan.
Only have yourselves to blame for creating "demons/monsters"

I am actually enjoying it so far.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Jan 27, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So This is a thing, I havent been following the manga so trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rahnak said:


> Ah, why are they bothering. I don't even remember eaxctly how it ended, I just remember that it was spectacularly bad. I hope they don't follow the manga too closely. Or at all, if possible.


The Filler arc's with the Zanpakto's where better then the actual manga end of Bleach :/


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2021)

All I know is bleach is used to clean white clothing or to clean tough spots in the bathroom.

I have heard that Mobile Suite Gundam got remade. Or some kind of prequel.  Does anyone have any info about it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 27, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> All I know is bleach is used to clean white clothing or to clean tough spots in the bathroom.
> 
> I have heard that Mobile Suite Gundam got remade. Or some kind of prequel.  Does anyone have any info about it?


We talking about the Hathaway thing or Origins?
If its Origins that has been available for awhile consisting of 1-5 OVAs I believe, really good OVAs as well.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> We talking about the Hathaway thing or Origins?
> If its Origins that has been available for awhile consisting of 1-5 OVAs I believe, really good OVAs as well.


Dunno. I just recall seeing Char and it had some 3D effects and though that I recognize the character but definitely not the effects since we'll, you know, it was hand drawn when I watched it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 27, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Dunno. I just recall seeing Char and it had some 3D effects and though that I recognize the character but definitely not the effects since we'll, you know, it was hand drawn when I watched it.


Might have been Origins which is a prequel.
Origin 1 pretty much show the rise of Zabi family and fall of Deikun family, Char/Casval and Sayla/Artesia as a kid.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So This is a thing, I havent been following the manga so trying to avoid spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might as well watch it...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 30, 2021)

So Redo of healer..an anime that has 3 different versions published, has there been such anime like that released in that format before?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 30, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> So Redo of healer..an anime that has 3 different versions published, has there been such anime like that released in that format before?



I don't know if I've ever heard of 3 versions: but most of the lewder anime come in two variations: a version with covered up sexy bits (with "rays of light" or "fog"), and another with the censorship removed.

Considering the level of controversy behind Redo of Healer, I'm not surprised it has multiple versions being released.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 30, 2021)

Finally finished First Inspector. It was great.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 30, 2021)

Spider-anime has released a full-length version of the ending (3.5 minutes). The first 1.5 minutes is the standard ending with lyrics slammed on top of the scenes.

The rest of the song's scenes are taken from episodes 1 through 4, focusing on the (so far nameless) spider whose traversing this dungeon.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2021)

that video gave me ADHD


----------



## djisas (Jan 31, 2021)

Mussels said:


> that video gave me ADHD



Full on 180bpm rave mode...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2021)

Mussels said:


> that video gave me ADHD


I'm relatively sure I'm glad I can't speak more than a couple of phrases in Japanese....


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm relatively sure I'm glad I can't speak more than a couple of phrases in Japanese....



The light novel readers are apparently saying the videos lyrics are spoilers as all heck. Or they're trolling me cause I can't read / speak japanese.

One of those things that I'd like to know the meaning of those lyrics so that I can properly appreciate the song. But... Maybe not if it's too spoilery lol.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Feb 21, 2021)

Jobless Reincarnation is starting to annoy me with how much was changed from the manga  
I really like the opening intro music even though it's generic RPG music it just seemed to fit the theme so well.


----------



## djisas (Feb 22, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> Jobless Reincarnation is starting to annoy me with how much was changed from the manga
> I really like the opening intro music even though it's generic RPG music it just seemed to fit the theme so well.



It's probably stuff from the novels, probably the anime is based on the actual novels rather than the manga version...
Fine by me though.

Just like reincarnated into a spider is based on the novels and is so much different from the manga, I think it adds another layer of complexity compared to the manga...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Feb 26, 2021)

Jujutsu kaisen is fantastic


----------



## StrayKAT (Feb 26, 2021)

Dorohedoro may be the best thing I've seen in a long while. Bigger fans than I keep telling me the manga is better though. I might have to check it out. The setting is so out of left field to me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2021)

I dont see it on the rolls of crunch, series, movie, worth it, etc?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I dont see it on the rolls of crunch, series, movie, worth it, etc?



I haven't seen it, but it seems to be a Netflix thing, at least in the USA.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh yeah, that thing i forget i have access to


----------



## StrayKAT (Feb 27, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I haven't seen it, but it seems to be a Netflix thing, at least in the USA.



Yep. It's one of their licensed ones that was originally JP only. Not the junk they make themselves. But to be honest, I don't have Netflix either. Heh. Can be found elsewhere.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> So Redo of healer..an anime that has 3 different versions published, has there been such anime like that released in that format before?


Since you have Gundam in your page. I would ask you which is your favourite Gundam series? I loved Wing for action and 7 for that thing that got me into Anime in the first place (Just high quality human productions of things you don't edxpect in an Anime).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Since you have Gundam in your page. I would ask you which is your favourite Gundam series? I loved Wing for action and 7 for that thing that got me into Anime in the first place (Just high quality human productions of things you don't edxpect in an Anime).


My favourite Gundam is tough one really, my top 5 would be(in no order):
-Exia dark matter
-F91 Gundam
-Zeta Gundam
-Banshee Gundam
-Epyon

Favourite all time series is Zeta Gundam purely because of the drama and action, a lot of chars have a reason for their actions and Haman Karn/ Qubeley is awesome.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> My favourite Gundam is tough one really, my top 5 would be(in no order):
> -Exia dark matter
> -F91 Gundam
> -Zeta Gundam
> ...


Zeta was epic in terms of Battles. I am going to have to check out Banshee though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Zeta was epic in terms of Battles. I am going to have to check out Banshee though.


Banshee is from Unicorn gundam OVA/anime series, definitely one of the best OVAs in my opinion with Chars counterattack and the Origin series.
One of the best Gundam scenes in my opinion:









Edit:
Completely forgot about God Gundam from G gundam is up there too as one of my all time favourites, the series itself is great too and worth checking out.
Gundam Build Fighters and Try is great too if you're into the gundam lore and the model kits.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 27, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Banshee is from Unicorn gundam OVA/anime series, definitely one of the best OVAs in my opinion with Chars counterattack and the Origin series.
> One of the best Gundam scenes in my opinion:
> 
> 
> ...


It just goes to show you how much content is out there I remember this. Indeed this was a really great ride.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2021)

I want a new grown up gundam as good as the old ones. 00 was enjoyable.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I want a new grown up gundam as good as the old ones. 00 was enjoyable.


Id say iron blood orphan and Origin ova is probably the most modern grown up gundam out.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 1, 2021)

What the hell is going on with Titan? Did I miss something? Last time I watched, it revealed the origins of the titans on the mainland and where the island nation originally fled from. Then I start this new season and Eren has grown a beard and gone full on child murderer.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2021)

StrayKAT said:


> What the hell is going on with Titan? Did I miss something? Last time I watched, it revealed the origins of the titans on the mainland and where the island nation originally fled from. Then I start this new season and Eren has grown a beard and gone full on child murderer.


the new season threw me off completely, i thought it was showing those memories in the past and i had a stroke when i finally caught up


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> the new season threw me off completely, i thought it was showing those memories in the past and i had a stroke when i finally caught up


Just finished when poor Sasha died. I hope Hange makes it. Favorite character. It was bad enough she lost an eye... but things look pretty bleak for everyone.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 9, 2021)

Slime and Spider are getting good.

Ugggh, I'm really falling behind this season. Too much to watch at the moment. A good problem to have for sure.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 13, 2021)

nickmonners said:


> Fate Stay Night



Which one? 2006? Unlimited Blade Works the Movie? Unlimited Blade Works the series? Fate/Zero? Carnival Phantasm?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2021)

all of them in order of release, its the only way


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> all of them in order of release, its the only way



Please skip the UBW movie...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 17, 2021)

Jeez... Rimuru is angry. How angry? Megiddo angry.

This is probably the first time we've actually seen Rimuru pissed off this entire damn show.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hmmmm... depending on the state of COVID19 vaccinations, April 23 might be safe to venture out and watch this? I'm mostly meh about Demon Slayer (its not terrible, but I do think its a bit overrated). I know its now the most watched anime-movie in Japan of all time (beating Spirited Away).

Fate/Stay Heaven's Feel Part 3 was really the movie I was hoping to watch in theaters, but that ended up being in the middle of a COVID19 surge. I guess I'll just have to deal with lol Aniplex-pricing to watch that one.

The other major movie event is Evangelion 3.0+1.0, which actually hit Japan this past week. I don't know when it will be out in USA, but maybe that's the anime-movie I'd be "returning to public theaters" with.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2021)

That movies available at my local cinema tonight, for some reason


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That movies available at my local cinema tonight, for some reason


You got my ticket?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Some good news for Macross fans, would rather see Harmony Gold rot but it will do I guess.








						The Decades Long Rights Battle Over ‘Macross’ And ‘Robotech’ Has Finally Been Resolved
					

In a pretty astonishing turn of events, both Bigwest and Harmony Gold have agreed to work together on the global distribution of the 'Macross' and 'Robotech' franchises.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Hyderz (Apr 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I want a new grown up gundam as good as the old ones. 00 was enjoyable.












this one is coming out soon.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2021)

Gah i saw a new gundam was out - SD gundam world heroes and... no.
just no.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Gah i saw a new gundam was out - SD gundam world heroes and... no.
> just no.



It can't be worse than G Gundam, can it?





Well, I guess G Gundam did that on purpose to be hilarious. 

-------------

I'm looking up SD Gundam World Heroes... seems like its RotTK (Romance of the Three Kingdoms) based, with wtf Wukong (The Monkey King / Journey to the West) thrown in for some reason? I mean, I can dig that theme. I always liked Dynasty Warriors, lol. I'm also seeing something about Nobunaga? (Erm, totally different age in a totally different location). A very weird wiki read for me... care to elaborate what's going on in SD Gundam World Heroes? Is this some kind of Gundam // Fate/Stay knockoff? Lol.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2021)

its set like a kid gundam show, but all the characters are chibi gundams (so the always useless police are mini gundams shooting handguns...) and all the powers have to pause and flash the text like its a 90s commercial

its 100% a kids show, but nah i just cant


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> its set like a kid gundam show, but all the characters are chibi gundams (so the always useless police are mini gundams shooting handguns...) and all the powers have to pause and flash the text like its a 90s commercial
> 
> its 100% a kids show, but nah i just cant



BTW: Ninja Girl and Samurai Master was one of the better chibi-shows I've seen in a while. That was popular a few years ago. "Ninja Girl and Samurai Master" tries to feel *like* a kids show, except not at all





Chibi balls of blood and death.










Set up in short little 5-minute skits, based on Nobunaga / Warring states period of Japan (~1500s)


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 12, 2021)

This show "Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san"  has me irritated right now. I don't know If I can making it threw the rest I'm no even half threw the first episode.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 12, 2021)

Been soldiering through Saint Seiya..currently on episode 55 out of 114 and now up to date with Back Arrow, they have changed the opening song which sounds okay but not as good as 1st opening.
I've noticed Shaman king is out now but seeing load of unknown subtitlers that I don't really recognise.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 12, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> This show "Ijiranaide, Nagatoro-san"  has me irritated right now. I don't know If I can making it threw the rest I'm no even half threw the first episode.



Hmmm, care to elaborate a bit? All I've seen is the marketing material / a trailer. Is it a romantic comedy?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> BTW: Ninja Girl and Samurai Master was one of the better chibi-shows I've seen in a while. That was popular a few years ago. "Ninja Girl and Samurai Master" tries to feel *like* a kids show, except not at all
> 
> View attachment 196057
> 
> ...


Other than the "commercial breaks" every 5 minutes, this one amuses the hell out of me lol


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 12, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Hmmm, care to elaborate a bit? All I've seen is the marketing material / a trailer. Is it a romantic comedy?


I can't just watch it, you'll see. I made it threw it....... eventually


----------



## djisas (Apr 12, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Hmmm, care to elaborate a bit? All I've seen is the marketing material / a trailer. Is it a romantic comedy?



More like a tenage girl being a pain in the ass 90% of the time...
I also watched the first, I dont read the manga, but thought I'd give it a try, wasn't super impressed...


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 13, 2021)

djisas said:


> More like a tenage girl being a pain in the ass 90% of the time...
> I also watched the first, I dont read the manga, but thought I'd give it a try, wasn't super impressed...


I think I know what what was irritating me now.
she was basically sexually harassing the poor guy, it's terrible.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 14, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I think I know what what was irritating me now.
> she was basically sexually harassing the poor guy, it's terrible.



Based on the trailer, I'm thinking this is a Dicks Last Resort sort of thing. Some people find that sort of thing funny. But I guess I'll have to watch it myself to see if it crosses any lines...


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 21, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Based on the trailer, I'm thinking this is a Dicks Last Resort sort of thing. Some people find that sort of thing funny. But I guess I'll have to watch it myself to see if it crosses any lines...


I don't see how that's ever close to the actual show :\
in other news Not an anime but is animated Final Space is pulling at my heart strings. I really feel this should be considered an anime with it's more adult plot going on.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 21, 2021)

Finally finished Sanctuary arc on Saint Seiya..time for some Nord god/Asgard. 75/114 episode completed so far.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 25, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finally finished Sanctuary arc on Saint Seiya..time for some Nord god/Asgard. 75/114 episode completed so far.


oh this reminded me I wanted to watch pokemon from the start to now. Then I relized I'm not going to watch *20+ years of episodes* in my life time for one show lol. I've watched probably only 150 animes so far in my life.


----------



## Totally (May 7, 2021)

Not anime but the comic adaptation 'Invincible' on Prime Video is really good. I finally got around to watching it and regret both not watching it sooner and for not continuing to forget about it until season 2, or 3 rolls around.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2021)

Totally said:


> Not anime but the comic adaptation 'Invincible' on Prime Video is really good. I finally got around to watching it and regret both not watching it sooner and for not continuing to forget about it until season 2, or 3 rolls around.


that show is fucking amazing


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 8, 2021)

Okay, When they Cry GOU. Finally finished it.

Non-spoiler review: It feels like a legitimate "Higurashi", but the big reveal does not hit anywhere as hard as the 1st series. Gou seems to be the "missing piece" in the story that nobody asked for: very similar to how Star Wars: Rogue Squadron kind of ret-cons the Death Star plans to make more sense, it feels like Gou is being used to clarify some points that happen "in between" Higurashi and Umineko.



Spoiler



Again: major spoilers. Turn back now because I'm about to discuss the reveal to a Murder-Mystery plot. Last chance!!

In Umineko, we know that Bernkastel and LambdaDelta are two major witches, originally thought (by the fanbase) to be Rika and Miyo Takano. However, LambdaDelta's mannerisms were extremely similar to Satoko (so some theorized Satoko to be LambdaDelta).

Gou's big reveal makes the LambdaDelta / Satoko connection explicit. We have "Not-Fetherine" (now called Eua in Gou) calling Satoko a number of names associated with LambdaDelta. Furthermore, Satoko is becoming more-and-more LambdaDelta-like: gaining witch powers from Eua, using those powers to create "certainty" in the loops. And now we're left wondering if Satoko / Miyo Takano are both related to LambdaDelta somehow.

Unfortunately, it feels as if Satoko's abilities as an antagonist are too powerful, and somewhat boring. Miyo Takano's villainy in the 1st run was incredible: Miyo Takano built her conspiracy to have so many contingencies, that even when going up against a Looper like Rika, Takano was able to beat Rika for a century worth of timeloops.

Satoko on the other hand: gains access to Rika's memories, and then uses them to torment Rika. From an "Umineko" kind of storytelling style (where the Witches / Spectators exist outside the scenario and are able to use external-knowledge), I guess that's fair. But a lot of why I liked Higurashi is because *only* Rika is using external knowledge / supernatural powers. Everything else was "played fair" so to speak (Or at least, Miyo Takano used no supernatural powers what-so-ever to accomplish her goals).

If Satoko is playing "Higurashi" with the powers of LambdaDelta, it feels like a bit of power-creep. The only real thing that can take Satoko/LambdaDelta down is the fortold (in Umineko) "Logic Error" that LambdaDelta complains about. It does seem like Satoko/LambdaDelta is playing far too recklessly with her newfound powers (at least, new in GOU).

---------

I think what really bothers me is that Satoko is incredibly small-minded and petty. This entire disaster is brought about because she's doing poorly in high school, while watching her friend Rika soar to new heights. Sure, there's a bit of bullying going on, and a few key misunderstandings... but this is the sort of thing that *seems* like a looper would be able to solve pretty darn easily.

But instead, Satoko goes out and causes tragedy after tragedy. If she just studied a bit harder (or actually accepts Rika's offer to help her study), she probably can avoid all of this crap entirely. I mean, really, how many time loops do you need before you can pass high-school geometry? At least, I *assume* high-school geometry is easier than watching literally a century-worth of Rika's memories.



It kind of feels like the story moving forward is pretty clear now unfortunately. Maybe Higurashi Sotsu (next season) will spice things up in an unexpected way... but I'm cautiously *pessimistic* about how Sotsu can wrap things up.

It feels like Gou would really shine if you're deep into 07th Expansion visual novels: Higurashi, Umineko, and Cidonia. Gou big shining point is the added context in how, and where Higurashi fits into the 07th "meta-universe" of stories. However, I feel like this is a niche-within-a-niche, very few people probably fit in the category that would greatly enjoy this anime.


----------



## djisas (May 8, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Okay, When they Cry GOU. Finally finished it.
> 
> Non-spoiler review: It feels like a legitimate "Higurashi", but the big reveal does not hit anywhere as hard as the 1st series. Gou seems to be the "missing piece" in the story that nobody asked for: very similar to how Star Wars: Rogue Squadron kind of ret-cons the Death Star plans to make more sense, it feels like Gou is being used to clarify some points that happen "in between" Higurashi and Umineko.
> 
> ...



Welp, I enjoyed it, can't wait for more, still can't quite beat the impact of the first season, also I quite agree with your pov...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 9, 2021)

djisas said:


> Welp, I enjoyed it, can't wait for more, still can't quite beat the impact of the first season, also I quite agree with your pov...



Ah yes, I should say that I've definitely enjoyed it. Its imperfect (especially compared to the crazy good first run), but still above average as an anime.


----------



## 80251 (May 9, 2021)

I got into anime shortly before Cowboy BeBop and the first Ghost In the Shell series were on Toonami. Naruto: Shippuden, Attack on Titan and Black Clover are all I watch now.

Does anyone know what's going on with Attack On Titan? I find it hard to believe the anime is following the manga because there seem to be some large plot holes and time shifts. Last season ended with  Aaron getting to the docks where the other Titans are created and brought over from Marley and then suddenly jumped to Aaron being much older and events happening in Marley. How did Aaron even get to Marley? How did the people of Paradis get an airship or learn how to fly it? And now it seems like production on Attack on Titan has ceased?


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2021)

80251 said:


> I got into anime shortly before Cowboy BeBop and the first Ghost In the Shell series were on Toonami. Naruto: Shippuden, Attack on Titan and Black Clover are all I watch now.
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on with Attack On Titan? I find it hard to believe the anime is following the manga because there seem to be some large plot holes and time shifts. Last season ended with  Aaron getting to the docks where the other Titans are created and brought over from Marley and then suddenly jumped to Aaron being much older and events happening in Marley. How did Aaron even get to Marley? How did the people of Paradis get an airship or learn how to fly it? And now it seems like production on Attack on Titan has ceased?



there was a huge time shift, but it then gets explained - i guess they wanted the season to start on action?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 9, 2021)

80251 said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with Attack On Titan?



EDIT: I'm *NOT* current with Attack on Titan. But... I've seen enough anime to say...

Endings are hard to write: and the longer a story goes the harder-and-harder it is to conclude. Its far more often for an anime to go into nonsense-territory the closer and closer it gets to the ending.

Sure, there are anime out there like Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood, or Kenshin (at least, the Samurai X movies) which end a long-running series gets an exceptionally well written / thought out conclusion. But more often than not, we get hit with Erased, Soul Eater, or (probably) what's going on with Attack on Titan. (Or even American shows, like Game of Thrones S8. This phenomenon is not unique to anime at all).

Appreciate the show for its best moments. Erased would have been better if its conclusion made a lick of common sense, but I still recommend it as a good show to people (just with the warning of "conclusion kinda sucks, don't overthink it"). And if you see an adequate (or well-written) ending, really appreciate those shows (When they Cry: Kai, Kenshin, FMA:Brotherhood... the list of "well written anime endings" for anime with more than 50 episodes is extremely rare)

Alternatively, watch more ~13 or 26 episode runs. These shorter anime have more effort placed on the ending and have a higher chance of well written conclusions. Madoka Magica, Haruhi Season1 (yeah, S2 happens and the novels continue the story, but S1 finale was solid), Rokka: Braves of the Six Flowers (again: the novels continue, but S1 finale was solid).


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 22, 2021)

Combatants was consistently meh.
Can't wait for Nomad's last episode.
But most importantly, Fruits Basket earned a very special place within me. Even with Covid disrupting the work, the team behind it manages to make magic, and crunch your feelings like nothing ever before could.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 22, 2021)

Oddtaxi was the best anime I saw in Spring 2021.






Though the finale airs next week (?? Maybe??), I can confidently say that this is an extremely strong anime even without knowing the ending.

As you can see, there's a huge cast of characters, and they all get an episode or two to really shine. The main character, Odokawa (The Walrus) is a Taxi driver who is related to almost everybody by shear coincidence: he is either direct friends with most of these characters, or these characters are one of his customers.

The show starts off with a missing person's report: a teenager has gone missing in the city (reported over the radio that Odokawa listens to while driving). And in the first episode alone, you'll meet the crooked cop, the cop's naive twin brother, a criminal, pop-star idols, a college-kid trying to become an influencer, Odokawa's doctor / nurse, and the comedians that Odokawa regularly listens to on AM radio. The show integrates all of their plotlines together marvelously, as they're all related to the missing person within 1 or 2 degrees.

In short: I'd describe Oddtaxi as a film-noir Zootopia anime. Odokawa is your cynical film-noir main character with a detective-like mind and strong analysis skills, which provides insight into the greater mystery and conspiracy that is occurring here. Its a marvelous ride.

----------

Not everything adds up quite yet, but again, the last episode hasn't aired yet. I expect that the last piece of the puzzle is in the last episode (or maybe last two episodes? I dunno how many episodes this is expected to have...)


----------



## 80251 (Jun 22, 2021)

Did anyone here ever see Monster? It was a strange anime that took place in the Czech Republic, I only saw a couple of episodes of it.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 22, 2021)

80251 said:


> Did anyone here ever see Monster? It was a strange anime that took place in the Czech Republic, I only saw a couple of episodes of it.


Monster is a classic! I know that one's always had a cult following. Top-shelf, high-class. Very few out there with that aesthetic and storytelling style. I wish more people would watch it. It's a very deep series. Really takes itself seriously and pulls out all of the stops.


----------



## Tartaros (Jun 24, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Monster is a classic! I know that one's always had a cult following. Top-shelf, high-class. Very few out there with that aesthetic and storytelling style. I wish more people would watch it. It's a very deep series. Really takes itself seriously and pulls out all of the stops.


Urasawa is great author, he has plenty of good mangas. If you like Monster check out the rest of his works.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 29, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Not everything adds up quite yet, but again, the last episode hasn't aired yet. I expect that the last piece of the puzzle is in the last episode (or maybe last two episodes? I dunno how many episodes this is expected to have...)



Holy shit this ending. Uhhh... okay, the last episode explained a *LOT* about what's going on. Way more than I expected.

Solid anime with a very rare, *solid* ending. Best anime this season, and likely the best anime this year. Oddtaxi is really, really good.



Spoiler: Major Spoilers



Lol at Odakawa's "condition". Since he sees the world in zootopia-like cute animals, he's pretty much the perfect character to figure out which characters are which, even in a crowd. The various characters were always so confused when Odakawa was saying "You're the only Alpaca in town" or "You're that Caclio Cat". The only character who "saw" people as animals was Odakawa himself.

Which happens to be a superpower in the Film Noir genre, lol. Recognizing faces perfectly is a really useful skill (even if their face is somewhat of an illusion made up by his brain damage).

Revealing the murderer without "furry vision" makes it a bit difficult. But upon review, its clear that its the black-cat lookalike. Seems like she murdered the idol, since she knew she was 4th place from the tryouts. If one of the 3 died, then she'd be the natural replacement, especially because she looks so much like one of them.

We're left with an ambiguous ending: she's likely trying to make a move vs Odakawa, because she's been "looking for the taxi driver". On the other hand, Odakawa has proven himself to be extremely savvy, and isn't exactly an easy target to take down. Furthermore, Odakawa seems to still be very good at recognizing people's faces even if his "furry vision" is off, so he likely knows who the murderer is (he's implying at the middle of the episode that he knows the murderer).

My head cannon is that Odakawa drops her off with the Police. After all, Odakawa is friends with the Yakuza boss and the Police at this point. I think its safe to assume that the wannabe idol (black cat character) is going to be caught.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 29, 2021)

Fruits Basket was _perfect._


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 29, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> Fruits Basket was _perfect._



Do you recommend watching/reading the manga or anime first?


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 29, 2021)

The anime goes for a straight adaptation this time, I would go for the anime, just for the extra punch of the VAs work.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Jun 30, 2021)

"don't toy with me miss Nagatoro"  was ok in the end.

As for

Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken

well Valdora seems to some empathy now

really liked the dairies they had of it. such wholesomeness in it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Finished Saint Seiya, definitely one of my favourite shounen anime..probably rate it higher than DB&DBZ for me personally.
Also its finally coming out:


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finished Saint Seiya, definitely one of my favourite shounen anime..probably rate it higher than DB&DBZ for me personally.
> Also its finally coming out:


Just saw that, now I gotta go binge the others first!!


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 1, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Just saw that, now I gotta go binge the others first!!



You'll soon be laughing at the well animated piano scene, like the rest of us! Its not bad, its just... ridiculously well animated. Why did they spend so much animation budget on that?

I really don't understand this dude's storytelling. But somehow, I keep watching so I guess its working?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Awano is just a mad otaku..not only did he do Shin Godzilla, he is now done Ultraman movie and now has license to do Kamen Rider movie.
Ironic they are all now refer to as: 
Shin Evangelion
Shin Godzilla
Shin Ultraman
Shin Kamen Rider.


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 2, 2021)

Mobile Suit Gundam Hathaway is a good watch


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> Mobile Suit Gundam Hathaway is a good watch


I've just watched it myself and I agree it is a good watch, though i've not read the manga but some explanation would be nice to explain the motive behind why Hathaway is doing what he is doing to the Earth Federation in the film. Which i'm hoping maybe in the sequel movie(assuming there is one) will explain it bit more.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2021)

So SAAB decided to build the PT boat from Black Lagoon minus the torpedo launchers.


----------



## Tartaros (Jul 3, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> Fruits Basket was _perfect._


The only thing  it lacks and they should have included is the old anime prince Yuki fanfare in the first episode, that shit was hilarious.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 9, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So SAAB decided to build the PT boat from Black Lagoon minus the torpedo launchers.



But... the cool part was when the torpedos took out a helicopter.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> But... the cool part was when the torpedos took out a helicopter.



I admit that was a cool scene. but...


3 × Browning M2HB machine guns
1 × Mk 19 grenade launcher
4 naval mines or 6 depth charges
CB90 HSM: 1 × Saab Trackfire RWS
what if they took out a heli with a naval mine? Revy could lob it like its hot.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 11, 2021)

Vivy - Fluorite Eye's Song is great, recommended watch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2021)

@kurosagi01 @GoldenX @Fourstaff 

Its coming bois.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 17, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @kurosagi01 @GoldenX @Fourstaff
> 
> Its coming bois.


EX VS new version? Sign me up!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 19, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @kurosagi01 @GoldenX @Fourstaff
> 
> Its coming bois.





Fourstaff said:


> EX VS new version? Sign me up!


Nah this is more like Gundam X Star Wars Battlefront lol.


----------



## 80251 (Jul 19, 2021)

Whatever happened to the composer who scored Cowboy Bebop and the original GITS series of anime?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 19, 2021)

80251 said:


> Whatever happened to the composer who scored Cowboy Bebop and the original GITS series of anime?



She, Yoko Kanno, started working on the live-action Cowboy Bebop this year in collaboration with Netflix.

Other works: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoko_Kanno#Anime_works

IIRC, a lot of Cowboy Bebop was fully impromptu. I know I listen to the harmonica tracks sometimes (I tried to study Harmonica years ago...) and its basically a collection of "Jazzy sound improv", which probably was more of the work of the player than the composer. Well... you know Jazz. The "composer" to Jazz pieces rely heavily upon the individual player's improv-skills. Its just the nature of that genre of music.

So something like "Tank" (the opening) was probably largely composed. But switch it up to "Spokey Dokey", and I bet that this song is more freeform.










Spokey Dokey is listed as "The Seatbelts" (the same band, led by Yoko Kanno, who did the famous "Tank" opening to Cowboy Bebop). I can't seem to figure out who the harmonica player was exactly. Seems like Yoko Kanno is the pianist (keyboard???), but the Wikipedia page is pretty vague on that.

---------

Anyway, given how much Jazz is about the individual players / musicians just going off on Improv for minutes at a time... nothing will ever quite sound like the original Cowboy Bebop soundtrack. Future Jazz pieces, even by the same composer, will only be ephemerally related. Its just how the genre goes.


----------



## 80251 (Jul 19, 2021)

It's too bad The Seatbelts never toured, I would've bought a ticket to see one of their gigs -- although they wouldn't have much of a playlist I guess.

I can only imagine how bad a live-action Cowboy Bebop made in the USA would be...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jul 19, 2021)

80251 said:


> I can only imagine how bad a live-action Cowboy Bebop made in the USA would be...



Yeah. Given Netflix's other live action adaptations... I don't have much hope. Still, Yoko Kanno being attached to the project gives hope that the music will at least be good.


----------



## 80251 (Jul 21, 2021)

US live action adaptations of Japanese anime are something I boycott.
Has anyone seen the Attack on Titan movies? How good were they?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 21, 2021)

80251 said:


> US live action adaptations of Japanese anime are something I boycott.
> Has anyone seen the Attack on Titan movies? How good were they?


Garbage as far as im aware, one of the best live adaptation i've seen so far is the Rurouni Kenshin movies(there is 4 now) which noone actually talks about from the anime community. Which maybe its because of the author(child pornography)? 
They are available on netflix so definitely worth checking out at least.


----------



## 80251 (Jul 21, 2021)

The author of the Rurouni Kenshin manga, Nobuhiro Watsuki, seems to have got off lightly for his crime:
'Such a heinous crime somehow resulted in hardly any consequences. His legal punishment was a fine of only 200,000 yen, equivalent to $1,780. Watsuki was suspended for only half a year before he was back to work at Shueisha, the publishing company behind the _Shonen Jump_ line of magazines, and writing _The Hokkaido Arc_ as usual. That he got off so lightly for a crime that involved the exploitation and abuse of real children when the Japanese legal system punishes nonviolent drug crimes much more severely sparked outrage.'
I'm surprised that they hired him back, is that because his manga sells well?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 2, 2021)

Watched Vampire Hunter D and Demon City Shinjuku this weekend, they were both good. Really liked the visuals of DCS and VHD seems to have, at least subconsciously, inspired creators of Castlevania game.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 10, 2021)

Its almost here guys..Rebuild Evangelion.
Also Shaman King part 1 of the reboot has dropped on netflix, great to hear Megumi performing the opening song.


----------



## 80251 (Aug 10, 2021)

On Adult Swim I saw the Japanese anime adaption of Rick & Morty -- problem is, it wasn't funny at all.

Is it fair to call anime cartoons? It seems deprecatory to me to call anime cartoons, but someone pointed out that Fantasia was called a cartoon.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Aug 10, 2021)

80251 said:


> On Adult Swim I saw the Japanese anime adaption of Rick & Morty -- problem is, it wasn't funny at all.
> 
> Is it fair to call anime cartoons? It seems deprecatory to me to call anime cartoons, but someone pointed out that Fantasia was called a cartoon.



Anime is animation in Japan. The Simpsons is anime over there. But in America, "Anime" is the particular Japanese style. Its debatable if Teen Titans is "anime", but everyone agrees its "anime-style". Anime is a borrowed word. The word means what we think it should mean. The word's meaning changes depending on who you talk to.

Even under the American definition (which I admit is very ambiguous), anime itself has a variety of styles. There's the relatively realistic and gritty style of Samurai X ("small eyes", muted colors, a lack of cartoon expressions). But there's also the "Chibi" style of say... Isekai Quartet, which is anime (but absolutely a "Cartoon" by American standards).

Maybe the best path forward is to call Isekai Quartet an anime AND a cartoon.






Samurai X is "anime", no cartoon.





And then Kenshin is... the ambiguous one. Despite sharing a story with Samurai X, the art-style is hugely different.





Because Kenshin's "Oro face" is... well... definitely a cartoon influence.






------------

Early in cartooning history: cartoons were made for adults. "Sleeping Beauty" was based off of the famous Opera, and the Disney classic pulls no punches. But over the 1950s and 1960s, cartoons somehow became a "kids thing". Don't get me wrong: a lot of anime is made for kids (the "Shonen" and "Shojo" genres are for young males and young females respectively). But "anime" never lost its ability to captivate adults... while "Cartoons" lost that ability somehow.

The only "adult cartoons" we have today are Rick and Morty, Simpsons, South Park. A particular sense of crude humor that... is fun and all... but its very rare for an American "cartoon" to actually have the storytelling and drama that is offered by Seinen or Josei anime ("For Adult males" or "For Adult Females"). Perhaps the distinction was made explicit in Japan: where the use of Kanji (the more complex writing style) explicitly segregates the "kids" from the "adult" genres.

But in the USA: our language is uniform between kids and adults. We show our kids "Its a Wonderful World" and "12 Angry Men"... while such movies would have definitely been in the Seinen genre ("For Adults") if done in a anime setting.

EDIT: Disney's Peter Pan is an Isekai. Change my mind. Trololololol.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2021)

Many people just think cartoon = for kids, anime = for perverts

these people missed all the good shit in the 90's and 00's... ALL cartoons are for perverts now


----------



## 80251 (Aug 11, 2021)

@dragontamer5788

Back in the 1980's I had the view that anime was just cartoons and then one of my friends told me I should watch Cowboy Bebop and GIT's (thanks Frank!) and it changed my mind. I've come across people right now in the 21st century that dismiss anime as cartoons. To call Akira or the GITS movie cartoons just doesn't seem right.

I also know a Nisei guy who dismisses all anime made after Speed Racer and Gigantor, which is almost even more bizarre.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2021)

80251 said:


> @dragontamer5788
> 
> 
> I also know a Nisei guy who dismisses all anime made after Speed Racer and Gigantor, which is almost even more bizarre.


Funny when Gigantor/Tetsujin 28 is just a very old anime in black&white.
Kinda like how some of the Power Ranger fandom don't acknowledge the original counterpart which is Super-Sentai or probably oblivious to it even exist.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Many people just think cartoon = for kids, anime = for perverts
> 
> these people missed all the good shit in the 90's and 00's... ALL cartoons are for perverts now


It's like the people that liked those classic shows in the 90's and 00's have matured but anime studios are still focused on targeting what "kids" from that age group prefer. So it's either adaptation of battle manga going for 1000+ episodes, magical girls with big t!ts, Isekai or combination of all three...

...
plus Detective Conan and straight up kids anime.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Aug 13, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's like the people that liked those classic shows in the 90's and 00's have matured but anime studios are still focused on targeting what "kids" from that age group prefer. So it's either adaptation of battle manga going for 1000+ episodes, magical girls with big t!ts, Isekai or combination of all three...
> 
> ...
> plus Detective Conan and straight up kids anime.



OddTaxi, Kino's Journey, Spice and Wolf, Anohana, When they Cry (2006) break those categories and are also pretty good.

But at the same time, its stuff like "Slime" or My Hero Academia, or Demon Slayer that gets popular. Not that these shows are bad, but... Isekai / battle anime are popular. What can I say?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 13, 2021)

Goodbye, Evangelion.
It was a great ride.


----------



## 80251 (Aug 13, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> The only "adult cartoons" we have today are Rick and Morty, Simpsons, South Park. A particular sense of crude humor that... is fun and all... but its very rare for an American "cartoon" to actually have the storytelling and drama that is offered by Seinen or Josei anime ("For Adult males" or "For Adult Females"). Perhaps the distinction was made explicit in Japan: where the use of Kanji (the more complex writing style) explicitly segregates the "kids" from the "adult" genres.
> 
> But in the USA: our language is uniform between kids and adults. We show our kids "Its a Wonderful World" and "12 Angry Men"... while such movies would have definitely been in the Seinen genre ("For Adults") if done in a anime setting.
> 
> EDIT: Disney's Peter Pan is an Isekai. Change my mind. Trololololol.



In the USA I'd include as "adult cartoons" Archer (made in Georgia and currently in production) and Venture Brothers (although I don't know if they're making any new episodes).

Someone once told me that Bullwinkle and Rocky had a political or adult(?) sub-text to it. I never watched it to verify that though.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Aug 13, 2021)

80251 said:


> In the USA I'd include as "adult cartoons" Archer (made in Georgia and currently in production) and Venture Brothers (although I don't know if they're making any new episodes).
> 
> Someone once told me that Bullwinkle and Rocky had a political or adult(?) sub-text to it. I never watched it to verify that though.



I think my overall point is that Archer, Rick and Morty, Family Guy, Simpsons and South Park (etc. etc.) lean very heavily upon sex-jokes / fart jokes. But Archer / Venture Bros are probably better cartoons.

The only adult-animation I can think of that could be taken seriously was maybe Samurai Jack (final season). The first few seasons were aimed at kids however. Young Justice had a good plot (probably aimed at late-teenager crowd, similar to Full Metal Alchemist). Ducktales / Gravity Falls / Avatar the last Airbender all are aimed at older teenagers as well, but the child-protagonists clearly indicate how the show is really for a younger audience. (And no "Madoka" moment either: where the characters are nominally teenagers but the plots are relatively grown up).

Not that imaginative series don't exist. Avatar (blue Na'vi fighting humans) was adult oriented, and enough CGI existed of it that you can argue that its more CGI than live-action. But that's the art style of adult shows in the USA.

Its just hard to think of an animated series from the USA that can be taken seriously and with an adult level plot. I'm not necessarily saying I want a drama or anything, but where's the American cartoon equivalent to Spice and Wolf?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> Goodbye, Evangelion.
> It was a great ride.


Until Awano pulls out...BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE...Shin Evangelion 3.0 + 1.0 + 0.5 special edition on blu ray!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2021)

Cant believe evangelion is finally over


it's literally the first anime i watched, at the first LAN party i ever attended all those years ago


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 14, 2021)

It left us with the best trolling weapon ever, mentioning the winning girl


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like we'll see the Live Action Bebop in November...








						Netflix’s Cowboy Bebop is out on November 19th, check out the first photos
					

We’re less than three months away now.




					www.theverge.com
				




Listening to the soundtrack in tribute now


----------



## djisas (Aug 23, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks like we'll see the Live Action Bebop in November...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go again...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 23, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks like we'll see the Live Action Bebop in November...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just looks awful.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 23, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks like we'll see the Live Action Bebop in November...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so wrong and I haven't even watched a minute of the original show.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 23, 2021)

djisas said:


> Here we go again...





TheLostSwede said:


> That just looks awful.





Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> That looks so wrong and I haven't even watched a minute of the original show.



I'm looking at it as a possibility for a new story from a different vantage, and hopeful


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 4, 2021)

Pre-ordered this thing:








						Neon Genesis Evangelion – Zavvi Exclusive Collector's Edition Blu-ray
					

Buy Neon Genesis Evangelion – Zavvi Exclusive Collector's Edition Blu-ray from Zavvi, the home of pop culture. Take advantage of great prices on Blu-ray, 4K, merchandise, games, clothing and more!




					www.zavvi.com
				



Now waiting for 3.0 + 1.0 + 0.5 blu ray edition release.
Slowly going through Jojo part 5 at the moment, currently on episode 18 and I have to say I am enjoying it so far.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> That just looks awful.


Probably, but I'll still watch it lol. November is also the date for Dexter's return!


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 11, 2021)

I sat down and watched the second season of that Ghost in the Shell series... Stand Alone Complex, only this time it's a nuclear war on the table. 

It never really stood out in my mind. I've seen it a couple of times a long time ago. The first season with the Laughing Man was great. That might've been one of my favorites back in the day. But I think maybe that overshadowed the second season, which I enjoyed a lot more than I expected to. The episode about Saito's past was awesome. It had some interesting character studies strewn in. Actually... that's it, I think. It had more character development all around. More focused on the state of the world around the characters, too. No longer is Section 9 just in this discreet pocket within this more vague surrounding world. It's headier and more ideological. It looks more into what Section 9 is, where it fits in whatever the world is, and where the characters fit into Section 9. I think I partially disliked it because it had Section 9 on the ropes more often and I liked seeing them with their plot armor, just being the best. But I think the second season tried to be more human. It's more about weaknesses and triumphs in a world where humanity itself is in an increasingly more nascent state and people are sort of clinging onto a sense of existence in their lives. The geopolitical environment has been in and out of turmoil the entire time and everything is a confusing mess. Makes it a bit dry at times, but the exposition can be worth sticking out.

Occasional weird soundtrack choice. I'd like to know who was pressing the button for the weirdly melodramatic and intentionally cacophonous orchestral swells. There were a few moments like that, which didn't work for me tonally.

I will say that in the grand scheme, it's much much darker than the first season and I kinda like that about it.

Also, call me crazy but from an animation standpoint it had way more eye candy. Just those awesome good-looking sequences with weapons and rollouts, like the first movie had. There's some heavy homage mixed into certain scenes. The downside is that it's less consistent in quality. When it's good, it's consistently showing you great stuff. But it has these pockets of meh, little eyebrow raisers at seemingly arbitrary style shifts.

I think maybe it's one of those that's best for fans of the series. Like a heavy double helping with a slower pace.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 29, 2021)

hey guys any of you collect manga?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> hey guys any of you collect manga?



I don't make enough money, but I would like the Death Note manga someday and a few others.


----------



## djisas (Sep 29, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> hey guys any of you collect manga?


I bough Ária the masterpiece Last year and Blame masterpiece as well. 
I also have a colection of some old and obscure stuff...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Edit:
Just finished buying all of the Fruits Basket Collectors edition manga volume 1-12 for my GF they cost just under £200 as they are couple years old and it's difficult to get new.
Edit:
Volume 1 I had to get used.
Vol 2,4,5,6,8,9,10,11 and 12 I managed to get new.
Volume 3 was going for a bit of premium but managed to get one new on eBay and volume 7 I had to ask my cousin from Seattle to get me one and ship over to the UK.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 5, 2021)

The live adaptation of Cowboy Bebop spin on the opening side by side the original anime opening.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 5, 2021)

So far I've picked Soviet Vampire, Mushoku Twitter Enrager, and Toyota 86.
86 started well, Jobless Reincarnation is always good, and Stalin's daughter has terrible quality but can promise a decent story.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm trying out Black Lagoon, and enjoying it so far...


----------



## djisas (Oct 5, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> So far I've picked Soviet Vampire, Mushoku Twitter Enrager, and Toyota 86.
> 86 started well, Jobless Reincarnation is always good, and Stalin's daughter has terrible quality but can promise a decent story.



Loli demon lord was a big FU to all offended twitter virgins, love it!!

Which one is soviet vampire lol?
Only picked jobless and toyota 86 so far...


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 5, 2021)

djisas said:


> Loli demon lord was a big FU to all offended twitter virgins, love it!!
> 
> Which one is soviet vampire lol?
> Only picked jobless and toyota 86 so far...


Irina The Vampire Cosmonaut.

Waiting for Komi-meme, but I don't remember the release date.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 5, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm trying out Black Lagoon, and enjoying it so far...


That's a classic.


The beginning of a new season... hate the wait.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 10, 2021)

I was watching some of the new shows out and is it just me or does this season seem weak?

Looking forward to Reincarnation, World Trigger obviously, but the only new one that looked interesting was Paladin. Paladin kind of hit the spot though I don't know much about it. Vampire Cosmonaut and the assassin one looked interesting but overall the season outlook didn't wow me.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 12, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I was watching some of the new shows out and is it just me or does this season seem weak?
> 
> Looking forward to Reincarnation, World Trigger obviously, but the only new one that looked interesting was Paladin. Paladin kind of hit the spot though I don't know much about it. Vampire Cosmonaut and the assassin one looked interesting but overall the season outlook didn't wow me.


Only "new" show that caught my attention is latest season for Baki which I have not got around to watching just yet.
I've just finished Jojo Part 5 in preparation for part 6 release.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 15, 2021)

When they Cry Sotsu:

Arc 1: Kinda obvious, but it was the introduction again. Glad they went with it. There's a lot of parallels between this arc and the original, making for some interesting compare/contrast material, but not really that hard of a mystery once you knew the answer from Gou.

Arc 2: Slightly harder than Arc 1. Now we're getting somewhere. The most solid "mystery" of the 3 arcs IMO, but still doesn't hold a candle to the original plots from season 1.

Arc 3: The setup was obvious given what we knew from Gou, but the finale was a little bit "unfair" IMO. They've hit us with the unreliable narrator trick before though, so we know not to really trust what we see on screen. But... I do prefer when they don't lean on unreliable narrator to hide some details. That being said...



Spoiler



Ooishi going level5 and being the main culprit for this arc is pretty crazy IMO. I mean, we knew that from the question-arc since we know he's the one who goes crazy at the end. But knowing Ooishi's actions to make Satako's uncle look bad, and why he was talking with Kaiichi so much (when he didn't do so in Kai) should have tipped me off.



TL;DR: Arc3 had some unfair parts, but... there were still a lot of fair hints. If it weren't for the unreliable narrator, I think this would be solidly a better mystery than Arc2.

Arc 4: Gotta go meta on us, amirite? Sets up Umineko and establishes the canonical timeline. It wouldn't be 07 Expansion unless they pointed out where in the meta-universe this all fits in.



Spoiler



I do find it somewhat amusing, but somehow out-of-place to have a Dragonball Z fight in the middle of my meta-murder mystery groundhog day death-loop. But... you know? Its actually really satisfying to have Rika punch Satako / Lambda-Delta in the face. So Imma let that slide, lol. I swear, if one person needed a solid punch in the face in this entire universe, it was Satako / Lambda-delta right there.

So they've established Eua and Hanyuu as greater powers / divine powers of some kind, but managed to keep everyone more-or-less consistent with their Higurashi personalities. Which is pretty good IMO.



Overall, a good show for fans of When they Cry, but... not as good as the original run. Given Umineko storytelling however, Higurashi fans have been wondering just how the two universes are connected. Gou and Sotsu together serve as a good connection piece.

----------

That opening theme to Sotsu is on fire though. Really good opening.



thesmokingman said:


> I was watching some of the new shows out and is it just me or does this season seem weak?


I'm still catching up on the last few seasons lol.



kurosagi01 said:


> The live adaptation of Cowboy Bebop spin on the opening side by side the original anime opening.



So... I guess they're not gonna bother with Ed yet.

Other than that, good opening. Looks like they got the style right. Its not as well timed as the cartoon, but... you know, cartoons have more pop and stretch-and-squash. You're gonna lose that in live action. For a live action version, that's actually a lot better than I expected.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2021)

Nothing comes close to the first season's op thought...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 15, 2021)

djisas said:


> Nothing comes close to the first season's op thought...



Higurashi kai (answer arcs) uses the question season's OP played in reverse as the basis of it's weird sound effects. (hare hare hare eeeee of the question arcs turns into eee areh areh at the end). I always found that little tidbit to make the OP to Kai my personal favorite: its a very interesting use of the technique and its rarely done in a way that makes sense for the underlying story... so yeah, that's just cool IMO.

Question/answer arcs we're just amazing. Gou/sotsu had no chance lol to compare to the originals. But I'm overall happy that they tried something new and managed to not really mess up any of the original story at all.


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Higurashi kai (answer arcs) uses the question season's OP played in reverse as the basis of it's weird sound effects. (hare hare hare eeeee of the question arcs turns into eee areh areh at the end). I always found that little tidbit to make the OP to Kai my personal favorite: its a very interesting use of the technique and its rarely done in a way that makes sense for the underlying story... so yeah, that's just cool IMO.
> 
> Question/answer arcs we're just amazing. Gou/sotsu had no chance lol to compare to the originals. But I'm overall happy that they tried something new and managed to not really mess up any of the original story at all.


The original leaves the best impression, everything else comes as a bonus...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 15, 2021)

djisas said:


> The original leaves the best impression, everything else comes as a bonus...



Most everything was a bonus.

Lets not talk about that one arc, lol.






To be fair: I've been told to avoid this arc so I don't actually know anything about it!


----------



## djisas (Oct 15, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Most everything was a bonus.
> 
> Lets not talk about that one arc, lol.
> 
> ...


This looks fun


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 15, 2021)

djisas said:


> This looks fun



Its "When they Cry: Kira" btw, if you wanna search for it. Apparently there's uncomfortable amounts of fanservice.

I will say that I enjoyed the "filler arcs" in Rei. The characters don't have to be killing each other for the show to be fun, lol. But even for a "filler arc", I've heard it wasn't very good.


----------



## djisas (Oct 16, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Its "When they Cry: Kira" btw, if you wanna search for it. Apparently there's uncomfortable amounts of fanservice.
> 
> I will say that I enjoyed the "filler arcs" in Rei. The characters don't have to be killing each other for the show to be fun, lol. But even for a "filler arc", I've heard it wasn't very good.


Copious amounts of lewd? 
Count me in!!


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 19, 2021)

Cowboy Bebop is out now...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 19, 2021)

I saw the notification in this thread, I knew it would be bebop.

Good they didn't alter anything at all...


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 20, 2021)

To rewatch/marathon the anime or not... I can't decide. It's been years and years and I know I've forgotten more than I can recall. What are you peeps going to do?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 20, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> To rewatch/marathon the anime or not... I can't decide. It's been years and years and I know I've forgotten more than I can recall. What are you peeps going to do?



I was wrong. It differs a lot from the original. It depends on the taste. I would say 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 20, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> To rewatch/marathon the anime or not... I can't decide. It's been years and years and I know I've forgotten more than I can recall. What are you peeps going to do?



I never was a big fan of Cowboy Bebop actually.

*hides*

I'd say, rewatch Trigun, lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 20, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I never was a big fan of Cowboy Bebop actually.
> 
> *hides*
> 
> I'd say, rewatch Trigun, lol.


Like them both, and watched about half of both in the last year


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 20, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Cowboy Bebop is out now...


I  watched Bebop for a long  timme, not sure I can handle the live action


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 20, 2021)

I can imagine how bad the One Piece adaptation will be...


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 20, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I never was a big fan of Cowboy Bebop actually.


I thought it was boring


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 20, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I never was a big fan of Cowboy Bebop actually.
> 
> *hides*
> 
> I'd say, rewatch Trigun, lol.


Trigun... another thing to watch now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2021)

Watched Cowboy bebop.

First few episodes were horrible because of the cast. They are definitely not cream of the crop.
Thankfully they got into their roles pretty well after a couple of episodes.

There was a lot of americanisation(unwanted drama/ humour in incorrect places) which ruins most shows, this show wasnt exempt but it was okay levels.

Overall it was quite watchable.

Viscious actor sucked donkey balls. Such a goofy as mofo. Spike and faye looked like bad casting but they got into their roles a bit better.
Jet was great. and Ein was spot on.
Ed..... lol.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 22, 2021)

de.das.dude said:


> First few episodes were horrible because of the cast. They are definitely not cream of the crop.



If one actor is bad, its a bad actor.

If a lot of actors look bad, its because of the director. It means the director was ineffective at communicating the story to the actors.

Actors often don't understand the story. That's just not their job, actors at best understand their own characters in isolation (but in many cases, actors are jumping between sets / shows / productions, so its impossible to expect them to understand any particular story they're working on). Its the director's job to bring actors back into their character when they visit the set.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 23, 2021)

They destroyed what Cowboy Bebop made Cowboy Bebop.

Heavy spoilers.


The added modifications. Vicious is made an idiot, the added plot line is college level humor. Americanization is indeed atrocious, don't touch what ain't yours, it has came from Japanese culture and leave your problems outside of it, nobody asked for sexualization of characters.

Acting does not fit the role, it is flawed. Spike nor Faye is like portrayed. It is like old, tame Spike versus the oddball street kid, that's always hungry, his knack for fetching things is completely lost, I can excuse lack of cigarette gulping, he's fast and gritty. Faye is made into a rude spoiled brat, there were zero lines about that in the original, she monetized her bombshell looks only, thing you can't do here really, but no badmouthing and stupid phrases.

Even the plot around the Data Dog Ein and the afro wearing villain is altered in a manner that turned out weak, dafuq the idea about killing dogs some drama about escaping, and then they decided to take Ein in? What? Taxes for dogs, that cost few wollongs in the original? The plot around Jet and her daughter. The last kidnaping arc, the super most stupid cringe around it. The plot was modified by a kinder garden aged child? Mexican soap operas have stronger content that this.

And WTF... did they really watch the anime? Ed is a Girl... ffs... you can't even do that right without introducing politics?

In plot they altered things, that lost the core idea, they didn't get paid, they flopped the job, someone gets killed and the heavy melancholy of death that surrounds, but leaving some sort of felling of content. The are no feelings in this, they butchered them. Spikes actor couldn't even portray correctly the feeling of hunger, it felt awkward, the all altered timeline also contributes to that.

Filming is basic,  A B shoulder shots shots, rare pans, the stages outside CG are too boring, fight scenes are subpar, unsynced, slow, camera angles feel forced, the Image itself is color graded in kinda basic manner, and its always static, it should not be like that, the whole image lacks effects like wind, fog, sand, dampness, their clothes are always clean, it is a noir modern western, they kinda even missed that. They cut many things that actually matter, like the Indian fortune teller for example. Directing is is weak, yes... They even could not get right the fact that Vicious has never called Spike Fearless... did they watch it really?

I can commend only Jets role actor Mustafa outside the stupid plot line about the doll, and the only precise thing that actually is done right is Bounty Hunter Big Shot commercial, they somehow forgot to screw that too.

Everything they added sucks hard, and they have cut down very important bits from the original butchering the series for those who have watched the anime. You have to have talent to screw up something like this.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 23, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And WTF... did they really watch the anime? Ed is a Girl... ffs... you can't even do that right without introducing politics?



This is why I thought the best idea was to just... not have Ed in the story at all.



Spoiler



In the 20 years since Cowboy Bebop was aired, Ed's ambiguity has turned her into a transgender icon. That's just... what's happened. So the question of what gender to represent her today is... difficult. If you stick with cannon with "her", you'll piss off the transgender community that are certainly a part of the fanbase. So its lose-lose for the various groups of watchers of the show. Ultimately, someone's gotta win the gender discussion.

Ed was ambiguously portrayed in a huge part of the original plot. Even the reveal that she's a "she" wasn't very clear. It seemed like even her father wasn't 100% sure. One thing led to another, and now we have a big pat of the fanbase interpreting those scenes in a particular way.

Maybe that's not enough to write her/they out of the story. But Ed is also a "Bugs Bunny" character in an otherwise rather serious show. She's a literally a cartoon plastered onto a dramatic Film Noir Space Opera. The fact that they managed to get Ed to work at all in the original was just mastery of the medium. I frankly can't see how Ed could possibly come to live action outside of some crazy "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" style cartooning going on.



Ed's a problematic character for writers. I don't envy any of the scriptwriters at all. I frankly don't see how such a character would work today or in live action.

-------

Hmmm... if I were in charge, I'd probably do the Peter Pan thing. Peter Pan is a boy in the story, but *should* always be played by a female actress (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Pan_(1954_musical)). I don't know if fans would be cool with that however, because the anime-community probably is not aware of older classical theater tropes. But that's the closest thing to the concept I can think of in terms of classical theater /  live action performance.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 23, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> This is why I thought the best idea was to just... not have Ed in the story at all.



I can't see much problems here. Scriptwriters here haven't done anything good either way. I have no problems imagining a proper child role actress here. The closest that actually matches the whole character for Ed is Pippi Longstocking, just boost attributes like a smart hacker and leave the common eccentrics. The accent of sexualization in the series is the concern in the first place. It is a child ffs.

The important factor here, they had to screw with genders here for sake of screwing with the idea about non binary gender, they consumed too much time on that instead of trying to make a decent adaption in the first place. The original plot *had *even scenes about Ed being a girl, why bother altering it in the first place? Most haven't seen the original then and doesn't really understand that it is a quirk from Japanese culture and misinterprets it, it ain't rare to mistake genders for children there as it is precepted in a different way. Why you had to spend so much time putting that mechanic Faye b-roll scene? It was like, it seems you really lay down the first one you see if you are a lesbian? Scriptwriters having a hard time eh? Absolute rubbish and lack of respect.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2021)

Yeah Ed is Ed, I never wondered about the gender thing:




I'd rather rewatch the OG series, I don't need this Netflix crap.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 1, 2021)

And guess what? I'm rewatching Bebop once again and it's still freaking amazing.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 1, 2021)

I did watch a few of the Live Action Kenshin movies though.

The 1st arc was a workable mess. They merged too many characters IMO and I feel like the romance between Kenshin and Karou just didn't work in this new script. Still, its hard to deny how "cool" Kenshin is, and the swordplay / fight scenes are outstanding, though somewhat hammy. I feel like its a good interpretation of Kenshin: a lot of "real life" moves, with a few slightly superhuman feats thrown in... so the fights are largely believable with only a few defining superhuman moves per fight.


















						Rurouni Kenshin GIF | Gfycat
					

Watch and share Battoujutsu GIFs and Samurai X GIFs on Gfycat




					gfycat.com
				




The 2nd arc (the 2nd and 3rd movies) were handled much better, but since there's only 5-hours to cover such a large arc... a lot of important fights were cut out. Still, they stuck mostly to the original story (a few things had to change since the 1st movie changed a lot... but they got the plot "back on track"). The 2nd/3rd movies handle the Kyoto arc with Shishio.

Despite most of the side characters getting... well... sidelined (Karou, Yahiko, Misao, the Oniwabanshuu, the ten-swords... wow there's a lot of characters in this story...), the big plot moments are all there. As far as I remember, all of Kenshin, Sanosuke, Aoishi and Saito's fights remain in the 2nd and 3rd movies, which are arguably the most important fights of the arc.

I know the 4th and 5th movies are out ("Beginning" and "The Final"), covering the last arc of the story. The 4th movie coincides with the "Trust and Betrayal" movie, and the 5th movie coincides with "Reflection".


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Dec 5, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> And guess what? I'm rewatching Bebop once again and it's still freaking amazing.


I miss the gridyness of these animes, everything now is cut, past change eye,s change hair, done. It's sooooo boring there isn't enough varity anymore


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2021)

Saw this floating around... yeah, i think i'll pass on the live action bebop. That's just... cringey.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Saw this floating around... yeah, i think i'll pass on the live action bebop. That's just... cringey.
> 
> View attachment 227777


oooh.... hadn't made it that far yet.... *sigh* I had hopes....


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 6, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I miss the gridyness of these animes, everything now is cut, past change eye,s change hair, done. It's sooooo boring there isn't enough varity anymore



I don't think that's even true of *this year*, let alone anime in general.


























------

We've just barely started to get "acceptable" 3d animation integrated into anime. Fate/Zero and UFOTable was probably the first major production in 2011 that had good CGI + Classic animation... and they did it again with Demon Slayer (I don't like the story personally, but damn, its a pretty show).

The spider show also had a lot of segments of good 3d animation... also a lot of bad 3d animation. Still, its good to see other studios get better at this craft.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 8, 2021)

Just finished Baki Hanma 12 episode prison arc, what a beast and the next season should be interesting.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 10, 2021)

Lmfao:


> ‘COWBOY BEBOP’ has been canceled by Netflix after 1 season.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Lmfao:


Yeah.... I watched the first 4 episodes, and while it was ok... the best I can give it is "lukewarm". I'd rather just finish my Trigun re-watch, or start original Bebop again in a year or so.....


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 10, 2021)

Doom Patrol (HBO Max) does the live action comic book thing pretty well. I didn't like the first episode but the second episode grabbed me again.

It's not anime but it's existential, 4th wall breaking, drama with DC superheroes and super powers.

EDIT: And again: props to the Kenshin live-action movies for hitting the silly / serious mark correctly. Giving Sojiro's that "hop" actually works out really well for his personality, for example, I don't think he did that in the original anime / manga, but its one of those little additions that gave him more flavor in the live-action. Besides, when the silly hop is followed up with:



			https://i.pinimg.com/originals/13/8a/58/138a58285ef9aef8a36698c748eb39f9.gif
		


Well, now you take him seriously. If you're gonna live-action, you gotta get the choreography right and still wow the audience.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Lmfao:


cancel whoever greenlit all those stupid changes


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2021)

Finished the Netflix Cowboy bebop adaptation, it was an okay attempt at best and certainly at the right step in direction.
Ruroni Kenshin at the moment sets the gold standard for anime live adaptation for me too.

SSSS.Gridman&Dynazenon movie confirmed by Tsuburaya the other day which im semi-excited for but i'm more interested in Ultraman S2 thats coming out next year too.
Shaman king part 2 is available on Netflix too so I need to make a start on that and also on Jojo Part 6.
I did get Wangan Midnight aswell to give it another go.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 14, 2021)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finished the Netflix Cowboy bebop adaptation, it was an okay attempt at best and certainly at the right step in direction.
> *Ruroni Kenshin at the moment sets the gold standard for anime live adaptation for me too.*
> 
> SSSS.Gridman&Dynazenon movie confirmed by Tsuburaya the other day which im semi-excited for but i'm more interested in Ultraman S2 thats coming out next year too.
> ...


Completely agree with that


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 20, 2021)

Hey, just saw that the new Shingeki no Kyojin pre season 4 OVA is out.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 20, 2021)

Spy x Family trailer is adorable and hilarious.










I know which 2022 anime I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

I finally finished evangelion, after 300 years


It's the first anime i watched, and if kill humanity today it'll be the last, too...


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 22, 2021)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Spy x Family trailer is adorable and hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, this looks interesting.


----------



## djisas (Dec 22, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Indeed, this looks interesting.


Looks fun...


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Indeed, this looks interesting.


/agreed  I'm going to keep an eye out for this one...


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 22, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah Ed is Ed, I never wondered about the gender thing:
> View attachment 226576
> I'd rather rewatch the OG series, I don't need this Netflix crap.


Btw.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2022)

So who is excited for the part 2 of the final season for AOT? I've just finished episode 1 of part 2 and sh*t gone crazy already lol.
The animation of the titans look pretty cool.


----------



## djisas (Jan 11, 2022)

Also, who thinks we're in for a shitty season?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 11, 2022)

djisas said:


> Also, who thinks we're in for a shitty season?



If we are, good. It means I can actually catchup, lol.

----------





The new Isekai for fall 2021. Unlike most recent Isekai, this one was 100% "in-world" with no out-of-character moments or 4th wall breaking.

The "Isekai" element barely exists. The main character remembers he's a loser from Earth. Given a chance to live a new life on this new world, he decides that its a chance to "live correctly". Things go awry as soon as his baby-eyes open up to see his new "parents".





His "Mother" is the mummy in the middle named Mary. His "Father" is the Skeleton on the left named "Blood".

"Gus", on the right, is reluctant to adopt the human boy, but recognizes that it was Mary + Blood's hopes / dreams to have a kid together, and this boy is their best chance for it. As such, Gus reluctantly calls himself the grandfather and helps out raising the boy.

Mary + Blood name their (clearly adopted) child "Will", and train the boy with all of the skills they know. Mary is some kind of cleric, so she teaches the boy piety towards the gods / pantheon, as well as mundane skills like cooking or cleaning. Blood is an expert swordsman, who teaches the boy hunting, battle, combat, dueling, and workout regiments. Gus teaches the boy magic, and the importance of money.

Will is largely happy that he has kind and loving parents. However, whenever he asks them how this situation came to be, they always respond with "we'll tell you when you're older". Clearly something dark and dramatic has happened, and the reveal was pretty good, so I'd rather not spoil it.

But when the appropriate, and dramatic reveals take place... the revelation of facts causes Will to receive divine protection from a goddess, and allows Will to adventure off as the "Faraway Paladin".

-------

The pacing is quite slow. The day-to-day life and interactions between Will and his foster-parents is the bulk of the story. There's not a lot of fight scenes either. This story plays somewhere between adventure and iyashikei / healing genre, with a huge focus on the relationships between the characters. There's just enough fighting that its probably disqualified from the iyashikei genre, but its slower pace and focus on relationship drama really reminds me of other iyashikei shows.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> If we are, good. It means I can actually catchup, lol.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Theres a few fights, and they're high quality


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Theres a few fights, and they're high quality



While that's true... don't watch this anime if you want fights, lol.

Like, there was a fight scene or two in "Spice and Wolf", but its clearly not what the show was about! (That being said, you're right that the few fights in "The Faraway Paladin" were appropriate and good quality)

-----

EDIT: Most other Isekai, like "So I'm a Spider, So What?", "Reincarnated as a Slime", Re:Zero, Konosuba, Sword Art Online, Overlord, had 2x or 3x as many fight scenes as "The Faraway Paladin" in the same timeframe. The Faraway Paladin focuses more on a decompressed storytelling style in comparison to its peers. This isn't a bad thing at all, its a really good thing. It means that "The Faraway Paladin" really stands out compared to its peers. Even if you've seen a lot of Isekai, you probably haven't seen an Isekai like this one.

EDIT2: And I'd argue that the first major fight scene was as much of an argument / philosophical debate as it was a fight.



Spoiler



The God of undeath / undead has clearly made a pact with Blood, Mary, and Gus, and is calling in the favor. Now that Will is well trained, Will is also given the option to join the legion of undeath. Will nominally defeats the God's echo, but this is more representative of Will accepting life and choosing the will of the reincarnation goddess instead. Living forever in a state of undeath to pursue worldly desires is not the life Will wants to live anymore.

Will shall live the life he has, accept his death when it is appropriate and move on, as per the will of the goddess of reincarnation. Its basically what his parents have taught him, while paradoxically being a hypocrite the entire time since these undead-parents can only interact with Will through the acceptance of the God of undead.

Each parent has a paradox as well. Blood's #1 virtue is muscles and exercise, except he literally has a form with no muscles anymore. Mary's #1 virtue is piety, but she's betrayed her gods by accepting undeath. Gus's #1 virtue is money and investments, but being trapped in this area means his money is no longer "working" and is wastefully sitting around useless.



Its actually a beautiful story of the paradoxes of parenting.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 12, 2022)

Only anime i'm excited for this year at the moment:
AOT finale
Ultraman season 2
Jojo Part 6(I know it came out in December last year) complete
Demon slayer
Dragon ball super movie
Gundam series?


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Jan 12, 2022)

I see Netflix are trailing a 2nd season of Ultraman.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 12, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Only anime i'm excited for this year at the moment:
> AOT finale
> Ultraman season 2
> Jojo Part 6(I know it came out in December last year) complete
> ...



My list: Spy x Family, Overlord Season 4, Dragon Ball Super: Heroes, Devil Is a Part Timer (S2).

But I've also pretty flexible, and will try to check out the B-tier anime with less hype each season. I'm usually pleasantly surprised by many B-tier anime (Mayou, Sleepy Princess, Dragon goes House Hunting, Rokka and the 6 braves, etc. etc.). You never really know what you're gonna find. B-tier in terms of popularity, not necessarily in production value. (Sleepy Princess / Dragon goes House Hunting had better animation quality than expected).


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 13, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> I see Netflix are trailing a 2nd season of Ultraman.


Is it me or does it look like they render this in Unreal Engine?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Is it me or does it look like they render this in Unreal Engine?


I mean, a lot of modern disney stuff is rendered in unreal engine too...
check out the crazy shit they did with mandalorian (real-time projecting of rendered backgrounds so the actors could see CGI things)

Film & Television | Unreal Engine - Unreal Engine


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 18, 2022)

"In the Land of Leadale" is the new Isekai for this season (Winter 2022). With only 2 episodes, its tough for me to review it yet.

If I were only given one sentence to describe it... its "Overlord, except moe". The main character has been Isekai'd / trapped in a video game as a max-level 100 avatar of a high-elf sorceress for... plot reasons. She has also been transported 200-years into the future (much like how in Overlord, Ains has been transported an unspecified number of years into the future). Instead of being a disgusting monster (like in Overlord), she's moe / cute archetype.  She's traveling around the world, trying to figure out the changes in the 200-years of lore that has passed since she's last played the game.

The overall presentation is closer to "I've Been Killing Slimes for 300 Years and Maxed Out My Level", and I think from ~2 episodes I can say that Leadale is doing a better job at it already. But its not quite as good as Overlord (or any of the other top-tier Isekais that have come out).

Especially since I've just watched "The Faraway Paladin" (which was spectacular and far superior to this one), its hard to not compare the better Isekai against Leadale.

I'd give Leadale maybe 7/10? Its not terrible so far, and its not 100% derivative of the genre. It might scratch your itch if you're a moe / slice of life fan.

----------------

I'd expect that Bofuri will remain the best "moe + Isekai" show however, and would have to give Bofuri a recommend over Leadale if you're looking at things with this particular combination of genres. But Leadale would be the 2nd best show in this combo that I've seen (and there's been a _LOT_ of moe+Isekai shows recently...)

If you're more into the overall "Trapped in a video game at max level", I'd have to give Overlord the #1 pick, maybe Log Horizon as the #2 pick. Leadale might scratch #3 in this very specific category.

For Isekai in general, "Faraway Paladin" is fresh, recent, and just better.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 18, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> "In the Land of Leadale" is the new Isekai for this season (Winter 2022). With only 2 episodes, its tough for me to review it yet.
> 
> If I were only given one sentence to describe it... its "Overlord, except moe". The main character has been Isekai'd / trapped in a video game as a max-level 100 avatar of a high-elf sorceress for... plot reasons. She has also been transported 200-years into the future (much like how in Overlord, Ains has been transported an unspecified number of years into the future). Instead of being a disgusting monster (like in Overlord), she's moe / cute archetype.  She's traveling around the world, trying to figure out the changes in the 200-years of lore that has passed since she's last played the game.
> 
> ...


thanks for the detailed reviews!!  I have some new shows to check out    I did enjoy the first SAO, but the followups kind of fell short for me...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 18, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> thanks for the detailed reviews!!  I have some new shows to check out    I did enjoy the first SAO, but the followups kind of fell short for me...



I think a big benefit of the "Moe" genre is that its largely kid-friendly. Most Moe shows I'm comfortable recommending to my 10-year old niece (and she enjoys them as well). SAO, Konosuba, and other shows like that have a "sex slant" that make it difficult to recommend to children. "Moe" has this focus on "cuteness" and less on "sexy", making it a kid-friendly genre (Bofuri, and Little Witch Academia both are "Moe" shows I've enjoyed and recommended to my niece).

That being said, there's always exceptions. I'd describe Kobayashi's Dragon Maid as largely Moe, but definitely heavy on the sex-jokes. I'd also try to watch the whole series before making a decision like that, it only takes one or two uncomfortable jokes to suddenly make a whole show unfriendly towards kids. EDIT: Perhaps a better example is Sora no Woto / Sound in the Sky, where the show was moe-classic and 90% kid friendly. Then suddenly one episode where all the girl characters get drunk in their undergarments that might be uncomfortable for some (or maybe not. But I can see it being a borderline case for sure).

That being said, sometimes some adult humor / sex jokes are great. Kobayashi's Dragon Maid, SAO, Konosuba all have some good moments and jokes... I just wouldn't show them to kids ya know?


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Jan 18, 2022)

I've been watching the dubbed of "the duke of death and his maid". I like it.
I'm in dubbed mode right now.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jan 18, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I've been watching the dubbed of "the duke of death and his maid". I like it.
> I'm in dubbed mode right now.



I think I was expecting more comedy, rather than drama, when I watched the first two episodes.

I might have to revisit the anime when I'm in a better mood for drama.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2022)

How are people liking the attack on titan episodes?

i havent watched yet, worried they'll be shite - and doing a rewatch of black trigger (my god so much recap every episode, but at least the premise/story was somewhat unique)


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> How are people liking the attack on titan episodes?


If you liked the first half of the final season, so far so good, imo.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 22, 2022)

Watching Lupin part 6 now, sadly the voice actor for Jigen - Kiyoshi Kobayashi - has retired at the age of 89 (all the respect goes to him for doing amazing work for all these years) and only voiced him in episode 0. For the next 4 episodes I was like "something is wrong about this voice", guess now I know what.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Jan 23, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I think I was expecting more comedy, rather than drama, when I watched the first two episodes.
> 
> I might have to revisit the anime when I'm in a better mood for drama.


Me too but I'm a sucker for a good drama/romance with some comedy.
since I've been on A dubb kick, also was taken culinary classes this restaurant from another world hit right up my interest right now.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 26, 2022)

I am so far enjoying the episodes for AOT, I'm practically up to date with Shaman King now too.
I need to catch up with Demon Slayers though.
Damn I sound like a proper "normie" right now with these anime lol.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 6, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> "In the Land of Leadale" is the new Isekai for this season (Winter 2022). With only 2 episodes, its tough for me to review it yet.



5 episodes in now. Cayna is growing on me as a character. Instead of your typical moe-blob, she's a flawed and immature character who has been suddenly thrust into a position of great power. This is a good thing and works very well with the comedy of the show (in contrast, someone like "Maple" from "Bofuri" might be a little bit of a Mary Sue). I'd say Maple from Bofuri was closer to what I was expecting of this show, but Cayna does seem to have more personality and a slight streak of "evil" in her. "Sally" from Bofuri is closer to how Cayna acts, though Cayna is more of a funny/comedic jerk / asshole kinda character.

So this really is somewhere in between Overlord and (of all things), Bofuri. I think I like this overall, and will most likely finish the season and keep watching Leadale each week.

This isn't quite comedy gold, but each episode has a good joke that puts a smile on my face. I'll bump up the rating to 7.5/10 or so, it certainly feels like an above average anime, though certainly not the best of its genre.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 6, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> 5 episodes in now. Cayna is growing on me as a character. Instead of your typical moe-blob, she's a flawed and immature character who has been suddenly thrust into a position of great power. This is a good thing and works very well with the comedy of the show (in contrast, someone like "Maple" from "Bofuri" might be a little bit of a Mary Sue). I'd say Maple from Bofuri was closer to what I was expecting of this show, but Cayna does seem to have more personality and a slight streak of "evil" in her. "Sally" from Bofuri is closer to how Cayna acts, though Cayna is more of a funny/comedic jerk / asshole kinda character.
> 
> So this really is somewhere in between Overlord and (of all things), Bofuri. I think I like this overall, and will most likely finish the season and keep watching Leadale each week.
> 
> This isn't quite comedy gold, but each episode has a good joke that puts a smile on my face. I'll bump up the rating to 7.5/10 or so, it certainly feels like an above average anime, though certainly not the best of its genre.



How do you know which animes to try and which not to try? There are literally thousands to pick from, I find it overwhelming and end up giving up on all of it. 

Code Geass and ReZero are my favorites though before I gave up searching lol


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> How do you know which animes to try and which not to try? There are literally thousands to pick from, I find it overwhelming and end up giving up on all of it.



I don't. Lol. That's part of the fun.

I watch the first episode. If its average, or even a little bit below average, I give it another episode or two. There's plenty of good anime out there with absolutely terrible openings / first episodes. In fact, one of my favorite animes (When they Cry) is pretty damn slow in the 1st episode.

By the end of episode 3, I'm dropping bad anime and moving onto the next one. By episode 5, I've seen enough (like Leadale) to decide if its good enough to finish.

------

In the case of Leadale, Cerberwoof basically won me over.









Cayna's "Cerberus" has three heads, like most Cerberus. But this one has a derpy/drooling face, one sleepy-face, and one serious / worker face. Its basically three doggies in one.

Sometimes... its the little things that please me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I don't. Lol. That's part of the fun.
> 
> I watch the first episode. If its average, or even a little bit below average, I give it another episode or two. There's plenty of good anime out there with absolutely terrible openings / first episodes. In fact, one of my favorite animes (When they Cry) is pretty damn slow in the 1st episode.
> 
> ...


Goofy cerberus caught me by surprise, laughing loudly enough to wake up my kid


----------



## djisas (Feb 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> How do you know which animes to try and which not to try? There are literally thousands to pick from, I find it overwhelming and end up giving up on all of it.
> 
> Code Geass and ReZero are my favorites though before I gave up searching lol


Check anime ratings, if it's under 7,probably not worth your time. 
Its what I do...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> How do you know which animes to try and which not to try? There are literally thousands to pick from, I find it overwhelming and end up giving up on all of it.
> 
> Code Geass and ReZero are my favorites though before I gave up searching lol


Decide what genre you enjoy the most and search for an anime based on the that genre.
You can't really go wrong with any of the current highly rated anime at the moment and on-going still like:
Attack on titan
Demon slayer
Jujustu Kaizen

Other titles like 86 i've heard is quite good, if you have been following Jojo then there is Jojo and Shaman king 2021 reboot.
Some older titles that I think is a good gateway for certain genre, like if you wanted to get into Gundam there is Gundam unicorn if you want to check out the UC era and then there is Gundam Iron Blood Orphans.
There is also Baki Hanma if you like martial arts with some comedy.

On another note, I am finally up to date with Demon slayer and Shaman king.


----------



## djisas (Feb 7, 2022)

And stay away from endless shounen series, least you want to be stuck watching the same thing years on end...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 7, 2022)

djisas said:


> And stay away from endless shounen series, least you want to be stuck watching the same thing years on end...



That's not necessarily a bad thing.

A lot of the fun of Naruto was being able to follow it for 10 years of my life, along with everyone else in the community who was following it. Or any other long-running series (Game of Thrones, Sopranos, etc. etc.). Heck, even "Marvel" movies (Phase 1 through Phase 3) are basically that. Phase 4 seems to be something of a reset... we'll see if they're able to keep my attention.

My recommendation is to maybe stick to a small number of them: 3 or 4 different long-running series across your fandoms. There's no shame in following a show for a long period of your life. But if you're following Naruto + Bleach + One Piece simultaneously, that's probably a bit much.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

djisas said:


> And stay away from endless shounen series, least you want to be stuck watching the same thing years on end...


Naruto will end, when this GIF stops running


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Naruto will end, when this GIF stops running











---------

I like how the historical reason that people _MIGHT_ have done the "Naruto Run" was that Samurai needed to keep their hands on their sword during combat... either the use of the singular katana (two-hands on the blade), or the Katana + Wakizashi ("Daisho") dual-wielding style. So Samurai would practice running without moving their arms. After all, if your blade is in some position (for other purposes, a block, a thrust, etc. etc.), you can't really be swinging those arms around in a proper running form.

Of course, in Naruto, they don't have swords. So it doesn't make any sense anymore. Lol. But its still "The Samurai run" (also done by Sonic), and is somewhat an iconic running style in Japanese pop-culture. But yeah, there's actually a historical reason for that running style. Naruto-running is certainly "old-timey martial artist run".


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

That run has been done by kids since kids existed


it makes you go faster, and if you argue against it my 7 year old will challenge you to a race
(I may or may not kneecap you so that he wins)


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That run has been done by kids since kids existed



I'm pretty sure the "kids" run is typically airplane arms, and not necessarily the proper "martial arts" form.

Like, that specific "arms back and loose" style is a specific form in Japanese traditional sword martial arts IIRC. Or so some blog told me a long time ago. Arms are back but somewhat close to your sheath, so you can draw the katana wakizashi  at any time. (Probably wakizashi  for quickdraw, Katana is a bit too large to quickdraw without careful battojutsu form).


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I'm pretty sure the "kids" run is typically airplane arms, and not necessarily the proper "martial arts" form.
> 
> Like, that specific "arms back and loose" style is a specific form in Japanese traditional sword martial arts IIRC. Or so some blog told me a long time ago. Arms are back but somewhat close to your sheath, so you can draw the katana wakizashi  at any time. (Probably wakizashi  for quickdraw, Katana is a bit too large to quickdraw without careful battojutsu form).


nah it was done around here when i was a kid (early 1600's), in rural woopwoop outback straya.
We didnt even have working radio, let alone dial up back then and no anime was on kids channels on the TV either


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2022)

So..AOT:


Spoiler



Genocide huh? Who would have guess that was end game lol.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm a simple man, so far the only show I watch this season is Lupin Part 6.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 9, 2022)

Hey peeps im out of the anime loop for a while now, anything worth sinking my time into?
im not into errrmm fan service stuff, prefer something more thriller, mystery, action


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> Hey peeps im out of the anime loop for a while now, anything worth sinking my time into?
> im not into errrmm fan service stuff, prefer something more thriller, mystery, action


Try the recent wonder egg, it might be interesting... 
Fumetsu anata, it is quite unlike anything made before... 
Vivy fluorite, that one is very unique and has great story. 
86, solid mecha anime. 
This should get you started...


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 9, 2022)

djisas said:


> Try the recent wonder egg, it might be interesting...
> Fumetsu anata, it is quite unlike anything made before...
> Vivy fluorite, that one is very unique and has great story.
> 86, solid mecha anime.
> This should get you started...


Thanks man! Will check them out..


----------



## djisas (Feb 9, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> Thanks man! Will check them out..


Have you watched psycho pass, that's the best thriller/action anime in recent times...


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 9, 2022)

djisas said:


> Have you watched psycho pass, that's the best thriller/action anime in recent times...



yes! i have watched that, first season was amazing, second season is passable, the movie is alright and third season is wheres the rest?


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> Hey peeps im out of the anime loop for a while now, anything worth sinking my time into?
> im not into errrmm fan service stuff, prefer something more thriller, mystery, action



Best mystery by far in the past few years was OddTaxi.

Best Thriller was 'The Promised Neverland', but only season1. Season 2 lost everything that was good about the show.

Season 1 is straight up one of the best anime ever though.

------

Action is a bit ambiguous. Dragonball Super Broly was good action (and you don't really need to know much about Dragonball to enjoy it. It's mostly about Broly, and they are rebooting Brolys character for the movie). UFOTable Fate (heavens feel movies, zero and UBW) were good action. Demon slayer and Attack On Titan is action. All are action in different ways and cater to different crowds.

I'd say the "I'm a Spider, so what?" show was the best overall action show IMO. It was just straight up boss-fights every episode. Its not the most in-depth story, but they tell it in a very twisted manner. Non-linear, with different characters seeing the same events from different perspectives / points of view. Seeing the "truth" about the whole situation requires some extra thinking compared to most shows. Then again, the animation-quality suffers at times.

So by "action", do you mean like, good animation (Fate/Zero, Fate/UBW, Fate/Heaven's Feel)? Plausible choreography? (Attack on Titan's Choreography is really on-point). The use of powers / fantasy powers to create a story? (Dragonball Super: Broly, Spider So What, and Demon Slayer).

For fantasy fights, do the powers have to follow a set of rules? (Dragonball), or are you fine with the characters "skipping their training arc" and effectively making up powers on the spot? (Spider So What and Demon Slayer).


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 11, 2022)

Evangelion: 3.0+1.0 "Hideaki Anno doesn't know how to count to four" was a pretty good movie, all else considered.

Written in the signature "Evangelion" style of biblical technobable and giant mech fights, you either know what you're getting into at this point or are totally out of the anime-loop. This is the 4th movie in the rebooted timeline, and the 3rd ending written for this series.

And I gotta say... this is my favorite ending of all three. The characters are consistent. The personal qualms of everyone are addressed. Fan-favorites (ie: Kaji's watermelons, Pen Pen, etc. etc) make appearances. The imaginative, 4th-wall breaking "Human Instrumentality Project" gets more coverage and more depth (I'm not sure if it makes sense yet but more coverage is better for sure!!), and the new fight scenes are quite badass.

If I were to have one "criticism", its that the movie's version of NERV is too "clean". The old NERV bases back in the 2000s series / movies was full of "dirty" equipment and mechanical parts. It looked high-tech, but also clobbered together. Like a brute-force military construction of equipment that "simply worked". In contrast, the screens, UI designs, and "mecha" parts in this movie felt more like a Gurren-Lagaan design of just outright craziness rather than the "dirty industrial / 00s" kinda look of the original. So yeah, I think the mech designs needed to be a bit "dirtier" and "brutally mechanical". They looked "too high tech" overall.

Aside from that, it was a good ending. I'm happy I managed to watch this, and it caps off the four movies (and series) quite nicely.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2022)

I liked how it wrapped things up too, the people working on it clearly were fans of the show and put references to some of the best parts in there


----------



## claes (Feb 13, 2022)

I thought the series was better. More psychoanalysis, more Shinji self-hate, more religious fanaticism = more fun for me


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 13, 2022)

claes said:


> I thought the series was better. More psychoanalysis, more Shinji self-hate, more religious fanaticism = more fun for me



Based on the original series though, the story is supposed to be about how Shinji finds his way out of depression.

The original ending is somewhat of a cop-out, because the director himself wasn't sure exactly of what coming out of depression feels like. This new ending, 3.0 + 1.0, hits the feeling on the nose.




Spoiler



Shinji needed an unknown amount of time to himself to work things out, with some help from Rei#25 (or whatever version that clone was...). But this was also a timeline where ...

Shinji has rescued "the audience's" Rei#2 as part of the 2nd movie. Shinji also had much more time alone with Kaworu. Finally, Misato is giving Shinji the space he needs during the last fight.



Given these heroics, as well as the "time" and "space" needed to mull things over, it makes sense for Shinji to come out stronger from his traumas. They've also got a few romantic pairings that help mitigate the various character's traumas. (Asuka in particular finally has a reason to feel "wanted" outside of her mech-abilities).



Spoiler



The big surprise is pushing Gendo's arc to closure IMO. We all know that Gendo is an awful father and that his pursuit of Yui is misguided. But with Yui hiding within Shinji for the final-impact event, and Gendo x Yui getting closure (with Shinji's non-toxic wish for the Evas to be wiped out and Earth restored to order)... it really wraps up the whole story.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Feb 14, 2022)

I don't know how to feel about this dubb of Mieruko-chan. 
the spirits she sees are so scary looking, but they're just these moments that hit me right in the feels.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Feb 20, 2022)

The Youtube Algorithm offered me the opening to "My Senpai is annoying". As a glorious dance-opening, it made me curious about the show. So I wateched 1 episode.










Futaba (the green-haired girl who looks like a kid) is a "kohai", for a 1st-year office worker, who has been assigned to Harumi (huge office worker), the "senpai". I was expecting something maybe like Lucky Star or some other shallower plot with more comedy. Instead, I was actually surprised at the depth of interactions and realistic office interactions through the 1st episode.

There's a couple of the "obvious" Futaba is short vs Harumi is tall jokes going on, but that's not really the bread-and-butter of the show. Its setting itself up to be about Futaba's attempts at being recognized in the office, and Harumi (her immediate superior) is in fact, one of those workers who recognizes her talents. This seems to be the center of the romantic subplot, but I'll have to see a few more episodes to see if that works out.

That being said, Futaba's comically chibi-like character design works well for the show. Its clear that she's unsure of herself as a 1st year "kohai" in the firm, and is effectively "the kid" since she's so new to the office.

-------

As for the office work itself: its clear that they're some kind of marketing contractor. I'm not sure if that changes anything, but its always good when the office work is "realistic". (Dragon Maid also did this, where it became clear that Kobayashi is a Python Programmer specifically). Its these little touches that make the office environment in the show more believable. Not enough to bog down the story, but enough to give the audience an idea of what they're doing and why they're working together.

Even with one episode, I can tell that this show is giving good vibes.

--------

If anyone remembers this old blogpost: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html,





This is basically how Futaba holds herself. She's "freshly an adult" since she's just got a real job... but drawn like a kid and still feels like a kid.


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 15, 2022)

Awwww yeee cant wait


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 25, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> 5 episodes in now. Cayna is growing on me as a character. Instead of your typical moe-blob, she's a flawed and immature character who has been suddenly thrust into a position of great power. This is a good thing and works very well with the comedy of the show (in contrast, someone like "Maple" from "Bofuri" might be a little bit of a Mary Sue). I'd say Maple from Bofuri was closer to what I was expecting of this show, but Cayna does seem to have more personality and a slight streak of "evil" in her. "Sally" from Bofuri is closer to how Cayna acts, though Cayna is more of a funny/comedic jerk / asshole kinda character.
> 
> So this really is somewhere in between Overlord and (of all things), Bofuri. I think I like this overall, and will most likely finish the season and keep watching Leadale each week.
> 
> This isn't quite comedy gold, but each episode has a good joke that puts a smile on my face. I'll bump up the rating to 7.5/10 or so, it certainly feels like an above average anime, though certainly not the best of its genre.



Finished Leadale. I think 7.5/10 is a good rating, now that I'm done with all the episodes. It had some cute parts, multiple characters managed to be memorable (Cerberwoof, Fairy, etc. etc.). Plenty of people will probably enjoy the show, but it won't be a top-tier anime by any stretch of the imagination. I think you can get a good feel of whether or not you'd like the show within the first episode, its quite consistent.

I've now moved onto "Ranking of Kings", which is a very solid show. 8.5/10 to 9/10 maybe. Ranking of Kings will easily be among the best of 2021 (yo, I'm still catching up to last season!). Oddtaxi probably hits a 9.5 for me (though I've talked to some of my friends and apparently they disagree, lol. But it really is a 9.5/10 for me and my tastes at least), and Oddtaxi probably is best of 2021.

Ranking of Kings is sliding into my #2 slot for 2021, dislodging Faraway Paladin to #3 (still a great show though).

And... Spring 2022 season is looking quite stacked. Overlord Season 4, Spy x Family, Ascendance of a Bookworm Season 3, Dragonball SuperHero Movie, Oddtaxi Movie,  Isekai Quartet Movie, Ikkitousen (okay, maybe not this one, but glorious trash is still glorious).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2022)

Throwing ranking of kings onto my list now, i'd passed it over as the description sounded dull


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Throwing ranking of kings onto my list now, i'd passed it over as the description sounded dull



Ranking of Kings is largely the new "deconstruction" anime. Its a pretty *obvious* "bedridden king" -> 1st prince (Bojji main character) vs 2nd prince (Daida) succession crisis setup, and then shit hits the fan and nothing is how you'd expect it to be.

Its mostly only the setup of the show that breaks the mold though. I'm finding that the 2nd half of the show is instead leaning heavily into fight scenes (which are certainly cool and all), but less of the deconstruction that made the 1st half so good. I think this still will end up as #2 anime of 2021 for me, but I enjoyed the first 13 episodes a lot more than this 2nd half.

The main issue is that this world is so big, that I don't think they're going to cover it all by episode 24 or 26 (or whatever the 2nd season ends). There's very much a feeling of "One Piece" seeping in here. This is a big, big world but the story has largely only focused on the situation in one kingdom thus far. Given the size / scope of the story, its probably going to be a large-scale epic (and the Manga looks like its ongoing, so...). Much like how "The Grand Line" was brought up in the first few episodes of One Piece, but wasn't actually explored until like 500+ episodes later, I very easily can see "Ranking of Kings" falling into the same pattern here.


----------



## Sound_Card (Mar 30, 2022)

Honestly, Hunter x Hunter has ruined Anime for me. It's so hard to watch anything else.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 30, 2022)

Sound_Card said:


> Honestly, Hunter x Hunter has ruined Anime for me. It's so hard to watch anything else.


Really?

All you gotta do is wait for the author to go on sabbatical again and suddenly you have months, maybe years of free time to watch other shows.


----------



## CH33TAH (Mar 30, 2022)

Sound_Card said:


> Honestly, Hunter x Hunter has ruined Anime for me. It's so hard to watch anything else.


I see what you are saying. Hunter x Hunter and Fist of the North Star are my favorite.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Ranking of Kings is largely the new "deconstruction" anime. Its a pretty *obvious* "bedridden king" -> 1st prince (Bojji main character) vs 2nd prince (Daida) succession crisis setup, and then shit hits the fan and nothing is how you'd expect it to be.
> 
> Its mostly only the setup of the show that breaks the mold though. I'm finding that the 2nd half of the show is instead leaning heavily into fight scenes (which are certainly cool and all), but less of the deconstruction that made the 1st half so good. I think this still will end up as #2 anime of 2021 for me, but I enjoyed the first 13 episodes a lot more than this 2nd half.
> 
> The main issue is that this world is so big, that I don't think they're going to cover it all by episode 24 or 26 (or whatever the 2nd season ends). There's very much a feeling of "One Piece" seeping in here. This is a big, big world but the story has largely only focused on the situation in one kingdom thus far. Given the size / scope of the story, its probably going to be a large-scale epic (and the Manga looks like its ongoing, so...). Much like how "The Grand Line" was brought up in the first few episodes of One Piece, but wasn't actually explored until like 500+ episodes later, I very easily can see "Ranking of Kings" falling into the same pattern here.


You're right. It's actually something new, and totally worth watching.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You're right. It's actually something new, and totally worth watching.



I've finished the 23 episode cour. Yeah... this is a hugely ambitious story. The size/scope of this world is already among the largest universes I've seen. If each of the threads brought up are given their own arc, this could easily be a well-made 100+ episode anime just to resolve what's already been brought up. (And not like, DBZ episodes or Naruto-filler style content. I mean like, dense, core-story related events).

Its good. But I think I was hoping for another short 24-ish episode anime and being done with the story. They're setting this one up for years of content.

----------

For a show of this size, its only fair to judge it on an arc-by-arc basis. (Ex: Naruto's Chunin Exam arc is among the best of all anime. But other arcs are mediocre to crap). I don't know what they'll call episodes#1 through #23 here, but... this was good. A very solid introduction to the world. Its got an "The Adventure Continues" style ending but that was blatantly obvious by like episode 16 or 17 when they were still "Expanding" the storyline universe / lore / history of the characters.

The arc's conclusion did feel like a proper closure to the most immediate conflict. Despite the ever-expanding world (all of which feels like a "natural" exploration of the world's lore), the anime never lost focus of the core conflict for the arc. Its clear that the author has thought very deeply about the motivations, reasoning, and history of each of the characters... the universe very much feels "alive".

Solid 9/10 from me, hitting #2 of 2021. I definitely have a preference for shorter stories that match my lesser amounts of focus. I certainly don't agree with all of the decisions the various characters have made, but the decisions made are "interesting", and allow the story to develop (which is arguably the more important part of storytelling)



Spoiler



Miranjo gets a conclusion, so things feel satisfying as she's basically the antagonist of the entire cour. But we got the whole Ousama issue going on... there's Kage's destroyed clan and the original kingdom he came from, we've got the "Crazy King of the Forest" and his madness (probably related to the vault?). There's the "Ranking of Kings" committee in general, implied to have a relationship with the gods as well. Miranjo is herself from a lost-line of sorcerers / wizards. And there's even the "wish-granting demon's" backstory to be explored still...

Even if a lot of these threads are handwaved away or left for side-anime (rather than main-line story), I'd expect Kage to have a training arc for himself and his shadow powers. For Kage (and probably Bojji at some point) to revisit Kage's original kingdom and resolve whatever madness that king had vs the Shadow Clan. Finally, Former-king Bosse is obviously a god-slayer, so the gods probably don't look very favorably upon Boss/Bojji/Daida's family line. Resolving the family's quarrel with the gods seems like where the show's ultimate destination will be. These events alone would probably need another 40ish episodes to resolve gracefully, even if all the other worldbuilding is left to some kind of side-story.



I think I've learned not to get my hopes too drawn into any particular anime, because so many of them get cancelled or otherwise forgotten about. But the shear amount of effort that went into this show demonstrates "confidence". Not only in the author's scope of the underlying lore, but also the shear effort the animators put into some fight scenes.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2022)

Lupin got meh mid season. I might rewatch EVA once again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 4, 2022)

Well..AOT final season has been renewed for part 3, damn they are really milking it out now.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 4, 2022)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well..AOT final season has been renewed for part 3, damn they are really milking it out now.



I basically stopped watching AOT at the timeskip, roughly when they started calling it AOT "Final Season".

So this next arc will be the 3rd "final season" ?? So... I knew it'd take a lot of episodes to finish things after the new timeskip (more than the 13 episodes "AOT Final" kind of implied), but... now I'm worried that they're going the other way and "milking" the series, as you said. How's the pacing? Does it feel right? Or is it unnecessarily slow? (Or too fast?)

I mean, its an anime I watched over 40 episodes of. I'll probably finish it at some point, but... I guess I'm curious what people's feelings are on it so far...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2022)

the time skip confused the shit out of me, it wasnt handled well imo


----------



## xenosys (Apr 5, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> I basically stopped watching AOT at the timeskip, roughly when they started calling it AOT "Final Season".
> 
> So this next arc will be the 3rd "final season" ?? So... I knew it'd take a lot of episodes to finish things after the new timeskip (more than the 13 episodes "AOT Final" kind of implied), but... now I'm worried that they're going the other way and "milking" the series, as you said. How's the pacing? Does it feel right? Or is it unnecessarily slow? (Or too fast?)
> 
> I mean, its an anime I watched over 40 episodes of. I'll probably finish it at some point, but... I guess I'm curious what people's feelings are on it so far...



The pacing is actually fine.  They aren't milking it because they're still religiously following the source material, and there's no filler or unnecessary additions which are irrelevant to the overarching plot. 

Before the Final Season, WiT Studios were adapting around 1.5 manga chapters per anime episode (89 chapters in 59 episodes).  MAPPA, who are adapting the Final Season, are adapting at a rate of around 1.4 chapters per episode on average (40 chapters in 28 episodes so far).  So it's practically the same pace.   There's around 8 chapters left to adapt, so I don't think there'll be more than 6-7 episodes left of material at the very most, so it may be a mini-arc to end it in 2023.

It just feels dragged out because it's over 3 separate cours and one season instead of one continuous broadcast.  It would have been better if MAPPA had just announced 18 months ago that it would be split into 3 parts from the outset.  At least people would have known what to expect right off the bat.

The latest season is just under Season 3 Part 2 in terms of quality imo, which I regard at Attack on Titan's best material.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Watched Patlabor the movie again,the visuals, sound effects and soundtrack is just awesome.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 8, 2022)

I got a HiDive subscription (aka: Sentai Filmwork's streaming service). There are a lot of B-tier animes on here, but a lot of B-tier stuff have interesting ideas and I find them worth watching.

The #1 thing people say is on HiDive is "Legend of the Galactic Heroes", some 1990s-era space-opera / epic. I'm probably going to start watching that. Its a ~100 episode anime but gotta start somewhere...

HiDive also has Fate/Stay (2006) and When They Cry (2006), in case anyone was wondering where those anime are.

--------

My first show I started on HiDive is a new show for this season: "I'm quitting Heroing", which looks cute but probably is going to be B-tier, lol. I'm getting a lot of "Maoyuu" vibes from it, which could be a good thing. There seems to be a large number of "Hero works with Demon Queen and figures out farming / logistics" kinda stories out there, but I somehow enjoy a lot of them. (Realist Hero from last year also falls into this category).

The only good "Protagonist works with Female-demon and end up talking about mundane issues" was "Spice and Wolf" however. Maoyuu, Realist Hero, and others just don't hold a candle to the original.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 10, 2022)

Spy x Family episode 1 was as good as I hoped. Feeling pretty hyped for this anime so far.


----------



## NDown (Apr 10, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Spy x Family episode 1 was as good as I hoped. Feeling pretty hyped for this anime so far.


indeed, i've read the manga to the latest chapter but its still nice to see it getting animated

nice release schedule aswell, saturday night for me


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 20, 2022)

Yo Boy Kongming! is way better than I could have possibly expected.

This is the sleeper hit this year. I'm calling it. In a season filled with strong anime, Yo Boy Kongming! is one of the strongest.










Romance of the Three Kingdom's "super genius", Zhuge Liang (aka: Kongming) is reborn in modern day Japan / Shibuya specifically. He meets a struggling singer (Eiko Tsukimi), and begins to use his "genius tactics" to help her become a rock star.

Made by P.A. Works, this studio is pretty well known for some other music anime (like Angel Beats). Seems to have a good balance of drama, comedy, music, and more. I'm quite excited by this hidden gem.

As a "music anime", it will largely be judged upon its music. Eiko Tsukimi (voiced by Kaede Hondo, also known for Sakura from Zombie Land Saga) had 3 abridged songs in the 1st episode, 2 of them in English 1 of them in  Japanese. All pretty solid singing voices, giving the audience something to root for. You know Eiko got the talent to make it big, but her struggles are largely because she hasn't found an audience yet.

Zhuge Liang / Kongming needs a guide for the modern world and is further fascinated by Eiko's voice. Eiko Tsukimi needs a talented "tactician" to help the world see her talents. The pair clearly are made for each other, and its pretty hype to see them start working together.

-------

Despite only seeing 1 episode so far, I'm willing to bet that this is going to be one of the best animes this season!

I myself am a bit of a RotTK nerd. But the anime does a great job at concisely introducing Zhuge Liang. It also seems to give a quickie primer to some tactics Zhuge Liang was made famous over (Eiko Tsukimi's manager is a RotTK nerd, and constantly is asking Zhuge Liang about how things really happened 1800-years ago).

As a result, the anime manages to concisely summarize tactics, Zhuge Liang's history, and provide personality/backstory and use it to catapult the overall story forward. I really do like how this whole anime has been written so far.

--

Episode 2:



Spoiler



Holy shit, using the stone-maze stratagem (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_Sentinel_Maze) to trap people who go to the bathroom into wandering into Eiko Tsukimi's floor. Yeah, this is the reason why I'm gonna keep watching this show, lol. Zhuge Liang trapped an army in the Stone Sentinel Maze, he can trap a crowd to watch the singer of his choice.

Of course, it only worked because Eiko was a good enough singer to keep them entertained (when they were trapped on her floor). But seeing Zhuge Liang use his legendary strategies in a "modern world" is quite hilarious.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 20, 2022)

I haven't watched any anime in a while, but lately I've been falling asleep to Dragonball.

I don't know if I'm lucid dreaming or not but I swear goku slapped Bulma on the crotch when her panties just popped out full frontal, while she was sleeping. And then he took them off to check and they got left on the floor. Bulma never changed before leaving. And so, later she flashed Master Roshi with no panties on in exchange for the 3-star ball. So that happened. Honestly there is just a weird amount of emphasis on Goku figuring out girl and boy parts in the beginning. We got it the first time, the rest is something... different. That gag is sus as hell, man 

She also likes to flick people off. A few characters enjoy that privledge on the show. I've gotta go back and watch the version that showed on Cartoon Network back in the day now. The amount of racy stuff and adult jokes in Dragonball is off the scale lol. How did they abridge this for western kid networks?

Was it always like this?  I mostly remember the DBZ sagas growing up and if they were like this, I missed it for sure. It's so weird to me that it started off so goofy and pervy. But I guess quite a lot of stuff does when you get down to it. And it is for teenage boys. They really give em what they want with the jokes here though. It's pretty cringey if I'm honest


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 20, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> She also likes to flick people off. A few characters enjoy that privledge on the show. I've gotta go back and watch the version that showed on Cartoon Network back in the day now. The amount of racy stuff and adult jokes in Dragonball is off the scale lol. How did they abridge this for western kid networks?



Dragonball never came to American networks. It is well known (at least in anime circles) that "Dragonball" is quite racy and inappropriate for children. Panty shots, crotch-shots, peeing jokes, fan-service, etc. etc.

Do NOT confuse it for "Dragonball Z". Toryama toned it down severely as Dragonball Z was designed for more mainstream audiences. Dragonball Z leaves a little bit in there whenever Master Rochi is around, but Bulma ain't showing off her panties on a consistent basis.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 20, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Dragonball never came to American networks. It is well known that "Dragonball" is quite racy and inappropriate for children.
> 
> Do NOT confuse it for "Dragonball Z".


Oh, I know they are separate series, but I can swear I remember seeing bits of it on TV when I was a kid. It's really just interesting how they pivoted when it became more franchised, considering the popularity of the original in Japan. I guess they saw that as the time to grab a wider market.


HA! It did air in the US. I knew I saw young Goku as a kid. I remember seeing Outlaw Star around the same time. It was heavily edited, but Dragonball apparently did air on Toonami in 2001.






						Dragonball on CN Debut Date Confirmed
					

Dragon Ball will debut on June 25th at 5:30pm On Cartoon Network, according to an Irwyn Press Release..




					www.animenewsnetwork.com
				









						Dragonball re-dub
					

Worth mentionning, yesterday Cartoon Network started the new broadcast of the original Dragonball TV series (When Goku was a child, not to be mixed up with "chibi-Goku" of DBGT), and tru to their word FUNimation did re-dub the series. Back when we originally reported on this it wasn't clear if...




					www.animenewsnetwork.com
				




ANN was talking about it like it was happening then, anyway. And here, in 2006, they report a re-airing.






						Dragon Ball Returns to U.S. Television on the FUNimation Channel
					

Anime phenomenon joins syndicated programming on November 13 with a six-hour Thanksgiving Day marathon on the CoLours TV Network Dragon Ball Returns to...




					www.animenewsnetwork.com
				




Funny thing about the edits. If you trust the Toonami Wiki, Funimation didn't have a home release of the version cut for TV. So you got the kid-friendly one on Cartoon Network, and got the adult-friendly one at home, when you bought it for your kid. Oi!!!! Or I guess if you were one of those parents who actually checked the ratings then, you didn't buy it lol


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 20, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> HA! It did air in the US. I knew I saw young Goku as a kid. I remember seeing Outlaw Star around the same time. It was heavily edited, but Dragonball apparently did air on Toonami in 2001.



Wow. Erm... well, apparently I'm too old since I had no idea about that. I only knew about the 90s-era Dragonball Z stuff. Its kinda mind-boggling to me that Dragonball would come to American TV.

Well, the 00s were well known for extremely heavy-handed censorship to get more anime onto TV networks.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 20, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Wow. Erm... well, apparently I'm too old since I had no idea about that.
> 
> I only knew about the 90s-era Dragonball Z stuff.


That came first. I remember watching that before baseball practice in '98. I had just started coach-pitch, because I was 8. I didn't even have a concept of 'anime' yet  I'm sure by then it had been airing for a while but I wouldn't have been on it yet.

The initial run of Dragonball was apparently cancelled for ratings. The Z series immortalized the franchise in the US. It's not hard to see why lol 

Seeing Dragonball as an adult and reaaaallllyyy paying attention to it, with a childhood of mostly DBZ for a reference, it's just bizarre to see these characters this way.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Wow. Erm... well, apparently I'm too old since I had no idea about that. I only knew about the 90s-era Dragonball Z stuff. Its kinda mind-boggling to me that Dragonball would come to American TV.
> 
> Well, the 00s were well known for extremely heavy-handed censorship to get more anime onto TV networks.


they edited the crap out of anime and aired some utter garbage back then... look what they did to macross, to make robotech

Then there's the heavily mocked stuff like changing guns to people pointing fingers and saying bang, cigarettes changed to lollipops (one piece) and so on


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Apr 26, 2022)

1-episode review.

From a singular review... I'd give it a 7/10, a solid score from me. Certainly a watchable show that largely suffers from an incredible season (Spy x Family, Ya Boy Kongming, Bookworm S3, etc. etc.). There's a lot of competition this season.

This "Love after World Domination" anime is a rom-com between "Red Gelato #1" and "The Death Queen". With a "Power Rangers" / Super Sentai feel, the 1st episode delivers mostly what's on the cover. Death Queen / Desumi is one of the leaders of the evil Gekko organization, but somehow Red and Her fell in love.

So the show seems to be the rom-com of the two trying to date while the rest of their teams are in the middle of that generic power-rangers/super sentai fight.

The animation seems stiff and cheap at times. But I think the core action sequence between Red Gelato vs Death Queen (which caused Red to fall in love) was actually quite well done.

Fanservice level review: Death Queen got some sexy/cute lingerie. Aside from the aggressive costume, nothing else seems to be going on (yet?), as the 1st episode largely focused on quite-innocent / wholesome hand holding (its still early in their dates after all!). Still, the aggressively cut costume, I have to imagine that this show is going to push some more fanservice in later episodes?

Genres: Fanservice (?? Predicted in future episodes), Romance, Comedy.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 13, 2022)

\

Wow. I really wasn't expecting this. This anime is just such a good time.

We're pretty much getting a unique song, maybe 2 or 3 of them, every episode.




























Good story, good music, very entertaining overall. Its the dance-party anime of the year! I'm solidly impressed *every* episode, and am waiting for the "new song" constantly. A ton of different styles of modern music here, and Zhuge Liang is "strategizing" all between them to maximize the (in-universe) audience's enjoyment.



Spoiler















Yeah. Spoilers, but I really liked episode #5's music too


----------



## Chomiq (May 13, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> View attachment 245006
> 
> 1-episode review.
> 
> ...


So...when does the tentacle monster show up?


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2022)

Hmm:


----------



## dragontamer5788 (May 25, 2022)

I Quit Heroing is somewhat lackadaisical for the first 5 episodes. I stand by what I said a few posts ago: this show is feeling very much like Mayou. A very slight edutainment feel that feels preachy at times, but its basically feel-good lessons about trying to have a decent work environment (how to work with others, talk through issues and the like). The whole "demon queen vs hero" setup is inverted and seemingly serves as a comedic punchline to the series (Akin to The Devil is a Partimer, or Mayou).

So I guess I wasn't expecting the show to actually delve into worldbuilding and start crafting a history to the world, and why things are all connected together.

So I'd say this starts as a "fine" anime, about a 7/10, but now that the story is picking up, I think I can nudge it up to an 8/10 rating. Depends where this story is going after all. I think I'm excited to see where this show ends up.


----------



## 80251 (Jun 7, 2022)

Anyone have any opinions on Netflix's Ghost In The Shell SAC_2045? I couldn't find much in the way of reviews anywhere and I don't put much faith in Netflix doing justice to GITS.


----------



## djisas (Jun 7, 2022)

80251 said:


> Anyone have any opinions on Netflix's Ghost In The Shell SAC_2045? I couldn't find much in the way of reviews anywhere and I don't put much faith in Netflix doing justice to GITS.


I'm pretty sure it flopped...


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 8, 2022)

I watched the whole Heaven's Feel trilogy last night. I dont think Ufotable has made better-looking movies. Cant speak on it as an adaptation but personally I thought it was fantastic. Wayyy prefer it over Zero or UBW.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 8, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> I watched the whole Heaven's Feel trilogy last night. I dont think Ufotable has made better-looking movies. Cant speak on it as an adaptation but personally I thought it was fantastic. Wayyy prefer it over Zero or UBW.



I think I prefer incompetent Emiya (Stay/Night) as far as storytelling goes though.

UBW has a nice balance, in that Emiya isn't fully incompetent (Emiya wins more than 1 fight, lol), but also isn't godly. While in Heaven's Feel, there are multiple fights that I don't think Emiya should have won... magic arm aside.

The fight scenes in Heavens Feel looked the best though. So I'll give it that.

--------

Story/Lore wise, I think Zero was the strongest, aside from the ending (which had to end that way to set up the Fate/Stay trilogy of trilogies/alternative stories). UBW / Heaven's Feel relegate Saber to a side character (giving more room for Rin, Lancer, Archer, Sakura, and Rider to shine). The Saber character arc is only really explored in Fate/Stay (original 2006) and Fate/Zero, and feels more complete than most of the other stories. Fate/Stay 2006 is one of the weakest entries though.

Emiya himself is probably best written in UBW I think. But there's something about the incompetent buffoon trying to help people in Fate/Stay that's endearing to me. And as frustrating as Emiya is in Fate/Stay, his terrible decisions kind of allow the other characters to shine, as they pick up his slack (so to speak).

I also think that Gilgamesh/ Archer-Zero is one of the best characters, for his over-the-top greed / villainy. So Fate/Zero and Fate/Stay (2006) has that arc complete. Archer-Zero's role in Heaven's Feel is cut short. And without the Saber vs Gilgamesh fight, the two characters just feel incomplete in UBW. (Saber/Gilgamesh are the only servants who played an active role in both the 4th war in Fate/Zero, and 5th war in Fate/Stay)


----------



## djisas (Jun 10, 2022)

So, I was casually checking this list https://myanimelist.net/topanime.php?type=upcoming, and realized I have like 20+ anime lined out to watch, mostly continuations and other interesting stuff...
We got made in abyss, goblin slayer, titans, bleach!?, vinland saga, konosuba, youjo senki, mushoku tensei continuation, even fairy tail 100 year quest; code geass, golden kamuy, black butler for those who liked first season, FLCL, reincarnated into a sword (i think it has potential), ane naru mono (it could be great if done right, a mix of slice of life with dark fantasy)...

And so many more like danmachi and shield hero (never watched those though)...

This summer promises to be scorching...


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 11, 2022)

djisas said:


> So, I was casually checking this list https://myanimelist.net/topanime.php?type=upcoming, and realized I have like 20+ anime lined out to watch, mostly continuations and other interesting stuff...
> We got made in abyss, goblin slayer, titans, bleach!?, vinland saga, konosuba, youjo senki, mushoku tensei continuation, even fairy tail 100 year quest; code geass, golden kamuy, black butler for those who liked first season, FLCL, reincarnated into a sword (i think it has potential), ane naru mono (it could be great if done right, a mix of slice of life with dark fantasy)...
> 
> And so many more like danmachi and shield hero (never watched those though)...
> ...



Hmmm.

The ones I'm interested in are Overlord, Mob Psycho 3, Konosuba, Spy x Family, Golden Kamuy.

Not all of these are "summer". Golden Kamuy has an October release date for example.

EDIT: Oh jeez. Tokyo Mew Mew. I might give it a watch for nostalgia purposes, but I didn't really like it growing up and more watched some of it as a joke back then. That's a name I wasn't expecting to see.

EDIT2: I'm too young to appreciate Urusei Yatsura. But that show has the "OG-anime" kinda feel to it. I'm curious how a modern anime will try to look like an 80s anime like that. Also an October feature, but probably worth hyping myself up for?

EDIT3: Attack on Titan joke for all of ya...





Anything named "The Final Part 3" is doing it wrong!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2022)

part 3
more part 3
part 3 the end
part 3 the final end
the end of the middle of part 3 the final end
you are (not) the ending of part 3 the final end extended edition


----------



## djisas (Jun 11, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> The ones I'm interested in are Overlord, Mob Psycho 3, Konosuba, Spy x Family, Golden Kamuy.
> 
> ...


I guess I was to hyped to realize that upcoming doesn't necessarily mean right now


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 21, 2022)

NTS did a special on Yuji Ohno, the guy behind some of the best Lupin score:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-202286394-991268468%2Fotaku-yuji-ohno-160622


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 23, 2022)

anybody read one punch man here? Second Part of Season 2 needs to happen followed by a movie ..


----------



## djisas (Jun 23, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> anybody read one punch man here? Second Part of Season 2 needs to happen followed by a movie ..


Pretty sure the majority of us do...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2022)

djisas said:


> Pretty sure the majority of us do...


I can't read, but i did look at the pretty pictures with sounds version


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2022)

So Ive just come across some folks that did a Jazz adaptation to one of my more favourite animes...










It doesnt quite compare to the original - Hiroko Moriguchi's vocals add so much to the song and Eternal Wind without her would completely gut the song.

Ive linked Hiroko's 2015 performance of the song and while her voice has aged a slight bit (she's 54) she still sounds as good as she did when she first sang it in 1991 when she was in her early 20s.


As confused with the Jazz adaption as my brain was. I admit it started growing on me after a few listens. It just misses the same energy and emotion that Hiroko brings to the song.


::EDIT::

Checked their channel out more... Basically, they are AnimeSongCollabo but Jazz and from Sweden (I think)


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 30, 2022)

For whatever reason, I've really wanted to go back and watch the Monogatari series. I haven't seen it in a long time. When I first watched it, there were only two seasons done. I was high on Penguindrum and Utena at the time, so I felt like I had to watch it. I recall it really making an impact on me, in the best and worst ways. Since then I've done a lot of living and feel like I'm seeing it with new eyes. I feel like I understand more about it, get more out of it than just being a profoundly trippy ecchi show. I've made it a decent way in, about through half of all of there is. Not gonna lie, as awesomely-cinematic and occasionally even brilliantly-done as the fan service is (toothbrush scene, as awkward and degenerate as it is, for instance, also has serious creative merit,) it wears me down.

I mean, most of this is narrated by Araragi... so I kind of take his gross actions as a self-reflection on parts of himself he doesn't like. Whenever you see him on screen, you are seeing the person he sees himself as... it's actually important in different arcs, he literally looks different depending on his role with regards to which character in which story. You understand things differently when you realize that the camera gaze isn't yours, or for you, but rather Araragi's gaze. It's showing you what he sees and looks at, how he imagines things to be in his horny, childish brain. The shame is always on him in those scenes, the female characters he sexually harasses and objectifies always seem to come out of those exchanges on top and it doesn't really take away from their characterizations too much. Like, they are still respectable people. They aren't necessarily infantilized, they aren't dumb moe-blobs. To me, they're the real protagonists - you root for THEM, not Araragi. You understand and sometimes relate to their ethos and pathos, while Araragi is almost intentionally un-relatable in so many of his actions. Araragi is kind of my least favorite character. All of the girls are far more interesting than him and his gropey ways. Sometimes I think a large portion of the fan service is just part of the meta-commentary. But... without going too far into it "Cuties" is also a commentary... with the ability to be enjoyed by the targets of its own critiques. I still am not the biggest fan of it... Araragi is still likable to people who actually enjoy those fetishes and the show doesn't exactly do much to punish or dissuade the fantasies. It makes all of that stuff seem much more normal and harmless than it could ever be.

Like, even as a commentary or a writing device, lolicon and siscon are still gross to me. It's still a show I don't feel like I could mention to a girl I am dating (even if she says she watches anime,) or even the wrong friends. It smells like sticky otaku pandering. Don't get me wrong, I think it makes some earnest attempts to dunk on otaku pandering, even just in the absurdity of the presentation. But to do that, it's still got to take you to the ecchi. I cite the toothbrush scene again. It's almost impressive, how convincingly erotic that is for the characters... like, the whole build up and framing really makes you understand how that feels, for them. To any normal person it's foreign, and profoundly uncomfortable. But it only hits like that because they do such a good job of setting the tone. I appreciate that about it. A lot of ecchi shows will just throw a panty shot anywhere but in Monogatari it nearly always feels more like a part of the whole scene, if that makes any sense. Like, it's not just done just because in that moment they felt like they needed to hit an ass-shot quota. Those moments are instead used as devices for framing or context. It makes them a lot more bearable for me than they would be otherwise. This is Shinbo writing... literally everything has to be symbolism 

I will say, the series is still one of a kind, fan service and all. Outside of that nagging component, I think the visual design still kills a large chunk of shows being made today... especially in the genres Monogatari portrays. The visual design is simplistic - almost sterile, and minimalistic in it's use of texture (relying more on tones and geometry,) but not lacking in diversity or willingness to break signaling. It's max aesthetic and not everything is as meaningful as it wishes it was, but because of that nearly every frame is visually pleasing and striking. It's a very flexible style that allows the visual conveyance to be all over the place, it can take you on a ride through different forms of visual symbolism as conversations go, often being more interesting (and even more informative) than the conversations themselves. A lot of what you're meant to understand about the characters and interactions is baked into the visuals... it really pushes the envelope on visual communication in animation and I really like that about it. I feel like it does a lot more to try to leverage the medium as a whole in just how visually expressive it consistently is. You can get hung up on some of the dialogue... a lot of times that even has red-herrings which juxtopose against a lot of the visual messaging and in there are puzzles you can solve before the plot catches up to you. There's a lot of intentional awkwardness and mixed signals, and even a lot of the fan service is tied up in that.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 14, 2022)

New Cyberpunk anime from Netflix is pretty lit, 18+ and carry the same vibe as the main storyline of Cyberpunk 2077 

Adam Smasher is so badass


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 14, 2022)

nguyen said:


> New Cyberpunk anime from Netflix is pretty lit, 18+ and carry the same vibe as the main storyline of Cyberpunk 2077
> 
> Adam Smasher is so badass
> View attachment 261664



I have the first season just haven't watched it yet didn't had time last night wasn't feel that great.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 14, 2022)

Oh yeah. Watching Overlord IV and Classroom of The Elite S2 this season. Started watching Vermeil something because of giant melons as well, but surprisingly having fun with it.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 14, 2022)

nguyen said:


> New Cyberpunk anime from Netflix is pretty lit, 18+ and carry the same vibe as the main storyline of Cyberpunk 2077
> 
> Adam Smasher is so badass
> View attachment 261664


I'd be better off rewatching GITS.


----------



## nguyen (Sep 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'd be better off rewatching GITS.



Whatever you like buddy


----------



## 80251 (Sep 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'd be better off rewatching GITS.


But WHICH GITS? I believe there are at least three iterations of the anime series and two or three movies.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Sep 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'd be better off rewatching GITS.



GITS isn't Studio Trigger though (Kill la kill, Gurren Lagaan style art).

Trigger ain't GITS either. Though I also don't think Trigger is a good match for Cyberpunk so...


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 14, 2022)

80251 said:


> But WHICH GITS? I believe there are at least three iterations of the anime series and two or three movies.


OG movie + SAC S1 & 2


----------



## 80251 (Sep 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> OG movie + SAC S1 & 2


The OG movie was good but I read they whitewashed some of the dialogue in the beginning (i.e. deliberately mis-translating some of the dialogue). Wasn't the OG movie re-released with better animations (GITS 2.0?)?

I watched some episodes of the third(?) iteration of GITS: Arise. It wasn't bad.

Do you have any opinion of the Netflix GITS?


----------



## nguyen (Sep 16, 2022)

GITS vs Cyberpunk







Some people sure love to dismiss new and better shows out of nostalgia


----------



## Tartaros (Sep 16, 2022)

80251 said:


> The OG movie was good but I read they whitewashed some of the dialogue in the beginning (i.e. deliberately mis-translating some of the dialogue). Wasn't the OG movie re-released with better animations (GITS 2.0?)?



On the contrary, the re-release butchered the original.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 16, 2022)

nguyen said:


> GITS vs Cyberpunk
> View attachment 261830View attachment 261831
> 
> Some people sure love to dismiss new and better shows out of nostalgia


I loved GitS SAC 1 and 2 season, and Im enjoying Cyberpunk Edgerunners. i dont think theres a similarity on the character/story wise.


----------



## Kei (Sep 18, 2022)

nguyen said:


> New Cyberpunk anime from Netflix is pretty lit, 18+ and carry the same vibe as the main storyline of Cyberpunk 2077
> 
> Adam Smasher is so badass
> View attachment 261664


Thanks for the heads up on this one, it really really makes me want to start over and play the game all over again! It just feels so RIGHT!


----------



## jormungand (Sep 19, 2022)

Kei said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this one, it really really makes me want to start over and play the game all over again! It just feels so RIGHT!


Show was pretty good,  it made me look for all the Easter eggs in-game. locations, weapons, and people.
You know where i am, wearing somebodys jacket and close by.....its Rebeccas shotgun


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2022)

jormungand said:


> Show was pretty good,  it made me look for all the Easter eggs in-game. locations, weapons, and people.
> You know where i am, wearing somebodys jacket and close by.....its Rebeccas shotgun
> View attachment 262180


Yea it was fun to look for all the little things that crossed into it and how well they brought the different systems into the anime.

Dammit I really do want to go back and play it all the way through again lol. I think I had around 60-65 hours in for my first playthrough. (finished it) It's been a good while now since then so it's about time I feel like I could go back and not feel like I JUST did this lol. I finished in December 2020 but it doesn't feel anywhere NEAR like that long ago!?!


----------



## nguyen (Sep 19, 2022)

Kei said:


> Yea it was fun to look for all the little things that crossed into it and how well they brought the different systems into the anime.
> 
> Dammit I really do want to go back and play it all the way through again lol. I think I had around 60-65 hours in for my first playthrough. (finished it) It's been a good while now since then so it's about time I feel like I could go back and not feel like I JUST did this lol. I finished in December 2020 but it doesn't feel anywhere NEAR like that long ago!?!



CDPR should really add BD contents into CP2077, so much wasted potential :/


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2022)

nguyen said:


> CDPR should really add BD contents into CP2077, so much wasted potential :/


That would be amazing. I'd also love another storyline with a different character (we'll see what the DLC is like). Honestly I wish I could simply change the main characters name from V to something else even if it didn't change the game hugely. I just want a different name because of how my ending went.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 10, 2022)

Summer Season had Overlord. I didn't post much about it because we're in S4 and its kinda difficult to discuss with how complex of a story it has become. Its good, but just not really easy for generic anime talk IMO.

I'm interested in Lycoris Recoil. I'm mostly in it for the memes/jokes about "non-lethal bullets" that penetrate car doors and knock-out the opponents. Its almost got this Girls und Panzer effect where "clearly bullets don't work like that", but they wanna have cute girls doing battle-gun things so... whatever. Maybe it works out? I did like Girls und Panzer btw, lol for what its worth. The fight scenes do look rather well done and intense, even if the bullet physics / gun physics are laughably inaccurate.

--------

Fall season with a lot of top-tier shows (Spy x Family, My Hero Academia, Golden Kamui, Mob Psycho100).

I always like checking out the less popular shows though. Reincarnated as a Sword looks like the strongest Isekai this season. The 1st episode was a lot of "standard Isekai" setup (main character becoming overpowered), but with the whole "becoming trapped until Fran wields him" changes the formula a good chunk. A lot of Isekai kind of have this toxic power-relationship between the lead male and the lead female that kinda grosses me out (Konosuba plays it off as a joke and it works IMO... but Shield Hero was kinda icky for me for example). Reversing the setup with the girl (Fran) wielding the blade this time seems to avoid the issue.

Based on 1 episode... I'm looking forward to Reincarnated as a Sword. Its a much better relationship between the lead male/female. But not too much to go on quite yet, the story has only just begun.

Gonna have to give a negative / bad review to Eminence in Shadow episode 1. I liked the idea of the synopsis but the main character is too much of a psychopath / nutcase. I'm not sure how I could ever find his story interesting. Maybe its for the people who want to follow the mind of a villain, but... its just not fun for me? Overlord is a fun villain to watch (despite the large scale death/destruction he does). The main character in this one seems like a punkass kid who doesn't deserve any kind of real power. I usually try not to drop an anime from just the 1st episode, but... its not working for me personally. Its like if Daimian Wade (aka: Robin #4) was a chunibyo in all the worst ways, lol.


----------



## 3x0 (Oct 10, 2022)

Bleach anime finally started the 1000 Year Blood War arc, pretty good overall episode. Some slight differences compared to the manga chapters, but overall very close adaptation.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Summer Season had Overlord. I didn't post much about it because we're in S4 and its kinda difficult to discuss with how complex of a story it has become. Its good, but just not really easy for generic anime talk IMO.
> 
> I'm interested in Lycoris Recoil. I'm mostly in it for the memes/jokes about "non-lethal bullets" that penetrate car doors and knock-out the opponents. Its almost got this Girls und Panzer effect where "clearly bullets don't work like that", but they wanna have cute girls doing battle-gun things so... whatever. Maybe it works out? I did like Girls und Panzer btw, lol for what its worth. The fight scenes do look rather well done and intense, even if the bullet physics / gun physics are laughably inaccurate.
> 
> ...


Oh its back?

*downloads*


weirdest thing is since i started on ADHD meds, i've had *zero* interest in TV shows and movies. I've fallen behind and ignored the things i used to watch obsesively, but also doing better in life overall and happier with it - really weird tho, and unexpected to think legal meth = no watch anime


----------



## jormungand (Oct 11, 2022)

GUNDAM the Witch from Mercury Prologue, great start.

Ep 1.... am i watching High School Musical with a bunch of Korean pop stars and idols trying to pilot a mecha???
i wanna be positive but goddamn.
I need to go and rewatch IBO and 00..... ffs i enjoyed Gundam Build Fighters with my son when he was 8y.

..... Golden Kamui S4 Hellyeah need to finish S3....
...Bleach..... i enjoyed the show till ichigo started turning into anything, a super duper shinigami burger cooker with no backstory or reason.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 11, 2022)

jormungand said:


> i wanna be positive but goddamn.


No no, GUNDAM.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Oct 26, 2022)

The Simpsons is apparently making a big anime reference in next week's "Treehouse of Horror".





Treehouse of Horror is always a fun segment where the Simpsons do something really experimental for Halloween. Death Note + Anime crossover sounds like it fits the format extremely well (probably just an 8-minute segment or so).





This particular segment got a preview already. It... looks like the Simpsons actually knows what they're doing here. The characters fit the parody very well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584835469191581696
This little rule change seems extremely fun:



Spoiler











jormungand said:


> Ep 1.... am i watching High School Musical with a bunch of Korean pop stars and idols trying to pilot a mecha???



Soooo... Macross?

Macross wasn't bad though, lol. It was just... weird and different.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 26, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> OG movie + SAC S1 & 2


Totally enjoyed Gits Season 1&2 it goes down a path we don't with AI, which is pretty thought provoking.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 27, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> The Simpsons is apparently making a big anime reference in next week's "Treehouse of Horror".
> 
> View attachment 267235
> 
> ...


i watched Macross i think when i was eating a lot of anime and i mean a lot, at the same time, didnt find it bad maybe cuz i wasn't expecting a Gundam story.
Just finished 86, really liked it
...Spy X family really refreshing and fun


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 11, 2022)

Finished Cyberpunk Edgerunners....  i wasnt ready for the emotional damage for the last episode...


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Nov 11, 2022)

Meanwhile:-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590720957676949504


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 11, 2022)

Isekai Uncle was the funniest first few episodes I've seen in a while. Good comedy, good "inverted" Isekai. Having the Uncle be a "Sega" fan who has been gone for 17 years is perhaps the most hilarious setup.

"How's the console wars? Where's Sega?"

That's... probably the funniest thing to say after a 17-year Isekai journey as you come back home. Unfortunately, it looks like the studio in charge of this has collapsed as the 8th episode was in production, so I don't have any expectations for a "proper ending". I'm guessing this just cuts off after episode 7 in the middle of everyone's development.


















You can see a ton of Sega references in the OP as well.

The overall plot is a romcom though, where the Nephew + his romantic interest are trying to interact, and the Uncle keeps "helping", to pretty hilarious comedic circumstances. There's of course the parallel romantic plot going on inside the Uncle's stories from his Isekai journey that inspires what the Uncle does in the real world (and the audience gets a peak inside of the 17 year Isekai plot he's had every now and then). I do like the overall story structure, though its a shame that the studio basically imploded before it could be completed...

----------










The other anime I've been enjoying is Reincarnated as a Sword, where the main character is a (psychic) Sword, but it seems like his full potential is only possible while being wielded by someone else (ie: Fran, the catgirl). While its your typical "overpowered Isekai main character", the dependence on a wielder for the full potential makes Fran the main character, rather than the Sword.

Well, somewhat of a dependence at least. He is a psychic sword who can fly around arbitrarily and cast magic independently of Fran, lol. But its not like the Sword can interact around town, meet with people or stuff. Fran is the face, and she really makes a lot of decisions (even if she's asking the Sword for guidance, its Fran's decision for what to do in most cases)

Still though, the overall dependence on other characters is kind of refreshing IMO. I guess kinda like Konosuba (where Kazuma doesn't have the powers to solve everything by himself and relies heavily upon his flawed allies), but less comedy / more serious.. I'd give this like, 7.5/10, a step or two above something like Knights and Magic (aka: the Isekai except with Mechs anime). You've seen Isekai, they know you've seen Isekai, they get moving with the plot and its all tropey and a pulp-style writing.

It also happens to sidestep a lot of the harem plots that occur in these Isekai shows. The Sword + Fran certainly are in a close relationship, but its obviously platonic and not romantic/haremy. Discussion suggests its following either a Father/Daughter kind of trope, or maybe the more obvious Master/Student. (The Sword is very high level, Fran is low level. Video game mechanics of course...)

-------

I guess in both "Uncle from Another World" and "Reincarnated as a Sword", the overpowered character is *NOT* the main character. The nephew (who now is taking care of his magically overpowered Uncle and reacclimating him to Earth-life) is the main character of the first, while Fran the catgirl is really the main character in the 2nd. Its enough of a change that I've enjoyed the first ~4 episodes of both of these shows, though I can get it if people are starting to get tired of Isekai by now, lol.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh its back?
> 
> *downloads*
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience with it. I couldn't do it after a while, though. I was doing art for like 8 years prior. It frustrated me to no end when my skills on guitar shot up by orders of magnitude, only for me to find that I had no ideas and trying to even come up with new things was dysphoric. I could only perfect existing things and learn difficult songs very quickly. When I picked up a guitar as a child, I wanted to explore creative possibilities. It made me irrecoverably sad when on the cusp of adult life and freedom, I could no longer do that. That was harder to cope with for me than the ADHD ever was. It was like losing a dear friend.

It's just more of a goal-oriented mindset. Amphetamine makes the simple act of proceeding towards a task seem easy and almost appealing. It's 'doing things' mode. But that is to say it's not always in line with what enjoying entertainment is about. Art wants you to accept a journey coming to you, when you would rather be the one propelling things forward and meeting new goals. I remember trying to watch things and having my mind slowly filling up with things I could be doing. And the thing is, I actually needed to be doing some of them anyway. I just wish it hadn't had that 'severing' aspect. It's one of those things that settles in over time.



Spoiler: ADHD, adderall, and doing the funs



That's really the issue for me. Adderall made life seem so incredibly boring to me after a while. I was doing everything right, people noticed how much more functional and serene I was. But I lost my connection to meaning. My life on adderall just wasn't quite what I wanted.

I am still happy you are doing well. In most cases, it really is one of the best options available, and life can indeed look starkly different. Many people can't even believe how they used to be before they started taking it, it is such an awakening.

From a non-medicated perspective, managing hyperfocus when it comes to entertainment, is a balancing act. It's not exactly good to just forget everything else in favor of any particular activity. But the thing that sticks with me about it all is how after coming off of two years of adderall and gradually returning to having my non-medicated state be my baseline, I found myself more moved by art and entertainment than I'd ever been before. I mourned for the past self that couldn't appreciate those experiences. It's one of those things where there is a hard line between before and after, and impassable valley. I want to make music that will make people feel with the intensity that _I_ feel a good song at, if possible. I gotta be me in the end, even if it's not the most efficient way to be.

It all has tradeoffs. I don't get to have as many extravagances because I can only spin so many plates without meds - life has to be simplified. For some people, this doesn't work at all. But I'm happier when things are simpler, meds or not. In exchange, I get to have a lot more of a connection to my intuition and have awesome experiences with art. I'm allowed to waste some time, let off that steam. I just budget it carefully. I think even the lack of retention can be a benefit. It's cool to come back to something months later when your memory is so shitty that it *actually* feels like the first time you're experiencing it.

Kind of a game of keeping self-insight. It's an indirect process. Nailing down habits of active time budgeting and mode switching is really the key for me. I just kinda mind how I feel when I do stuff, and compartmentalize different activities into time blocks and moods when I will or will not engage. With practice, I've been able to withhold impulses until the appropriate time - as long as there's light at the end of the tunnel, I'm fine. Though admittedly I'm still learning when it comes to the 'breaking-out' part on the other side of the activity. I do still get a lil stuck from time to time 



TLDR ProTip: Once you settle in, know that you don't have to take it every day and that many people dedicate a couple days out of the month when they won't take their adderall, usually when there's gonna be guaranteed downtime, or just leisure outings. I think for those folks, it's more about balancing... a little reset, but that might be a good time to chill and watch some anime or something. Talk to your psych about that. I'm sure they'll have some ideas about how you might work in ways to retain these things. Just my 20 cents.


Speaking of that stuff I rambled about in the spoiler... I watched Violet Evergarden in two chunks recently. I would chill in bed and watch till it was time to sleep. Holy crap man, I can't remember a show that made me tear up as many times as that show did. It's very deep and empathetic storytelling, just incredibly moving... increasingly more so as you settle in with these characters and see how their little worlds breathe. I can see why this show made PTSD vets cry. I was enthralled by the journey. The semi-episodic, slow-paced, non-main-character-focused storytelling reminds me of a more intricate and emotional Kino's Journey (also a gem of a show, similar storytelling to Mushishi, and the initial episodes of Kaiba.) I would say Violet herself actually has a better story than any of those show's mains, though. She's more than a vessel. You do learn her backstory, in full emotive detail. You get the best of both worlds, where you get intimate views into these characters' problems and emotional lives through Violet, just like those shows like to do. But then, all throughout that, you also get to know Violet getting to know herself, by coming to understand these people on a deeper emotional level. And it's fuckin beautiful man! Wow.

It also looks absolutely gorgeous. Excellent all around. That's the best new show I've seen in a goooood while.


Oh, and scrolling up a bit... the first GitS film, along with the two main SAC seasons, may be some of the finest sci-fi anime we've ever gotten. Holy trinity. Sci-fi in general owes a fair bit to Ghost in the Shell. I can't say I feel the same about the new stuff, sadly. But not only are the classics influential, they still hold up today. I'll put the original film right next to Akira in a heartbeat. They're like two sides to that cyberpunk coin. Both iconic, high-concept/high-execution works with big-budget classic animation, and tonally opposite approaches in what they contribute to cyberpunk.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh i need to take it, i go braindead from withdrawals if i dont

I get ~3 months at a time so when its due for that i'll look into a slightly lower dose


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Nov 23, 2022)

Akiba Maid War is funny as all hell, in a dark humor / tons of killing way. But I'm surprised at how good the humor has been. The gunfights / action scenes aren't top tier, but the overall setup / humor that goes into all of this scratches my itch perfectly.

The overall plot is... some kind of "Godfather"-esque gang war has broken out (?? always been going on??) in Akihabara's maid cafes. Various maids have joined alliances together, such as the Oink-oink maids (main characters / pig theme) are in the animal-maids hierarchy (aligned with cat-maids, bunny maids, and the like). While other maid groups, such as Casino maids, are running other parts of town. Its completely bizarre, but nails the execution so far. I'm excited to watch more of this as I get the chance.

This is the sleeper hit of the season. Its way better than it should be.

1st episode spoilers:


Spoiler















The spoiler-video is from the 1st episode. Its the finale of the episode and definitely spoiler material, but its a perfect demonstration of this bizarre sense of dry + dark humor they got here. I would recommend that yall just watch the 1st episode in its entirety so that its given proper context, but I guess if you want to just skip to the punchline, there it is.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 20, 2022)

NTS had a Bebop soundtrack special:








						Cowboy Bebop - A Special  5th December 2020
					

Playing Soundtrack. Ony wrangles together the best soundtrack moment's from the classic Sunrise anime Cowboy Bebop.




					www.nts.live


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Dec 20, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> Akiba Maid War is funny as all hell, in a dark humor / tons of killing way. But I'm surprised at how good the humor has been. The gunfights / action scenes aren't top tier, but the overall setup / humor that goes into all of this scratches my itch perfectly.
> 
> The overall plot is... some kind of "Godfather"-esque gang war has broken out (?? always been going on??) in Akihabara's maid cafes. Various maids have joined alliances together, such as the Oink-oink maids (main characters / pig theme) are in the animal-maids hierarchy (aligned with cat-maids, bunny maids, and the like). While other maid groups, such as Casino maids, are running other parts of town. Its completely bizarre, but nails the execution so far. I'm excited to watch more of this as I get the chance.
> 
> ...



I'm a little let down with this Akiba Maid War, there was part in this I was expecting. I'm not going to spoil it though. Just thought it was easily preidictable.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I'm a little let down with this Akiba Maid War, there was part in this I was expecting. I'm not going to spoil it though. Just thought it was easily preidictable.



What's the last anime that was not predictable for you, and that was very entertaining?


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Dec 20, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> What's the last anime that was not predictable for you, and that was very entertaining?


Overlord, it was just one episode in Akiba Maid War for me mostly.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> Overlord, it was just one episode in Akiba Maid War for me mostly.











						Overlord (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb
					

Overlord: With Satoshi Hino, Chris Guerrero, Yumi Hara, Masayuki Katô. An office worker in a dystopian world logs onto a video game for the last time only to find out that he, along with his entire guild, has been transported to another reality.




					www.imdb.com
				




this it? reminds of the .hack video game series and re:zero, similar premise unless I am reading it wrong


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> What's the last anime that was not predictable for you, and that was very entertaining?


Let's just give him some hentai, the plot will be totally unpredictable!


I've totally stopped watching anime for no reason, i've downloaded all of the recent seasons of shows i've watched before to try and get back into it


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Let's just give him some hentai, the plot will be totally unpredictable!
> 
> 
> I've totally stopped watching anime for no reason, i've downloaded all of the recent seasons of shows i've watched before to try and get back into it



I haven't watched anime in a year or two. I need to finish re:zero season 2, but I never seem to get around to it. 

Honestly most days I just sleep a lot, not sure where you lot get your energy from. I guess I will have to start drinking coffee like everyone else, but that sounds really boring.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> not sure where you lot get your energy from.


legal meth


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 21, 2022)

My Hero Academy is really good so far. Easily the best show from fall season for me.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> My Hero Academy is really good so far. Easily the best show from fall season for me.


That's in the "i neeed to watch this crap already damnit" category

Since i started teh ADHD meds the compulsion to binge watch shows just died, and i've stopped watching stuff entirely. It's time to get back into it.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's in the "i neeed to watch this crap already damnit" category
> 
> Since i started teh ADHD meds the compulsion to binge watch shows just died, and i've stopped watching stuff entirely. It's time to get back into it.


For me Anime is the State of the Art for that type of Pop culture. Akira is easy but Escaflowne blew my mind. There is one of the Macross series I think it is 7 that had me enjoying that. Cowboy Beebop. Legend of Galactic Heroes is seriously good. I have them all on DVD. I won't forget Gundam. The thing about Anime is the sci fi ones are are spectacular with some of the concepts. I also enjoyed Comic book style Anime like X the series and Ghost in The shell totally changed my view of AI. I have been distracted by Disney and Marvel not that Mando, Boba Fett, Obi Wan and Andor have made me into a 10 year old that couldn't wait to see what happened to Han Solo after the end of Empire Strikes Back. I seriously could do a marathon of  Galactic heroes during this period though I am off work until Jan 4th so outside of school duties for my daughter I could watch the whole thing. I really want to watch Avatar though.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's in the "i neeed to watch this crap already damnit" category


As in you never watched it at all or just not the latest season? It’s well worth it if you like your streamlined shonen series.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 21, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> As in you never watched it at all or just not the latest season? It’s well worth it if you like your streamlined shonen series.



MHA is on episode 126, or roughly twice the length of Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood.

FMA: Brotherhood is an *actual* streamlined Shonen series. MHA is hardly streamlined. Inuyasha is 167 episodes. Hell, if we're on Dragonball Z time, Episode ~126 is well into the Cell Saga of Dragonball Z (post-timeskip), and all of DBZ was 291 episodes. There's no ending in sight for MHA yet.

MHA is roughly DBZ timing. No joke.

-------

"Streamlined" shonen are Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood (64 episodes), Soul Eater (51 episodes), and the like. Maybe the original Digimon Adventure (~100 episodes is on the shorter end of this genre).


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2022)

I am naturally on meth. I've been pulling all-nighters for nothing since I hit puberty. It was like a switch flipped in my body and it decided not to ever let me get comfortable or fall asleep for hours. After enough of that, I learned to just get up and do stuff, at least not go insane from boredom, waiting to fall asleep. That's actually part of how I got into anime. I was watching the late-nite toonami block on Cartoon Network, and then later AS.


I find it hard to get into anime a lot of the time, too. I mean, I've seen hundreds of shows and movies in my life - burnout could be a factor. But at this point in my life, I look back at most of the things I watched and just kinda know, I'm not taking the time to re-watch the majority of them ever again.

I think as a whole, I DON'T like anime. Some of my favorite fictional works are anime, but I don't really enjoy the things that are typical for the genre much. I don't engage much with the culture... honestly, I pretty much just went to the culture to scoop up recommendations, get a lay of the landscapes. The way people in anime fandoms talk drives me crazy. All in all, it's not bad, but personally idiots and children ruin shit for me real quick when it comes to the internet. The "do something else" impulse is SO strong 

I find myself unable to escape the meta of anime's tropes too. Everything in anime is so 'anime' that it's become meaningless to me. So much about a given show just feels arbitrary to me because of that. I can't get past the sameness, and how hard studios go for tapping their spreadsheets of demographics. I know that things under those layers are always changing, it's just not often enough for me. A lot of the story conventions and character tropes feel so used up to me. Everything looks really good right now, but it's rare for something to grab me on style like it might've back in the day. I find myself wanting anything but the popular styles, because they've become so over-saturated.

You know what it is? As artful and well-made as anime CAN be, the rest of it feels cheap to me. I also find that as I get older, I have a harder time looking past the sexual elements peppered in. I know too much. I know what people's fetishes (some debatable as mere fetishes) are and how anime panders to them, and it sours things for me. It really doesn't help that basically a majority of shows feature minors. That has issues for me, beyond fan service.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 21, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> MHA is on episode 126, or roughly twice the length of Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood.
> 
> FMA: Brotherhood is an *actual* streamlined Shonen series. MHA is hardly streamlined. Inuyasha is 167 episodes. Hell, if we're on Dragonball Z time, Episode ~126 is well into the Cell Saga of Dragonball Z (post-timeskip), and all of DBZ was 291 episodes. There's no ending in sight for MHA yet.
> 
> ...



You're right, I was thinking about the big 3 when I wrote that. And you're right about the no end in sight part too. I take my streamlined comment back.

It's not as "filler-filled" as the big 3, at least, I don't think (I haven't kept up with the manga past the Shie Hassaikai arc).



robot zombie said:


> I think as a whole, I DON'T like anime. Some of my favorite fictional works are anime, but I don't really enjoy the things that are typical for the genre much. I don't engage much with the culture... honestly, I pretty much just went to the culture to scoop up recommendations, get a lay of the landscapes. The way people in anime fandoms talk drives me crazy. All in all, it's not bad, but personally idiots and children ruin shit for me real quick when it comes to the internet. The "do something else" impulse is SO strong



I don't engage with the culture at all, I don't think most people do. I just watch it and that's it. And as far as recommendations and keeping track of stuff I just use anichart and anilist.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 21, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> I don't engage with the culture at all, I don't think most people do. I just watch it and that's it. And as far as recommendations and keeping track of stuff I just use anichart and anilist.


I think you're probably right. That's something missing from a lot of online-people's equations. As big as things seem on the internet, you're still just in a bubble at the end of the day. I'd have no problems being in those places if people in them weren't so apt to forget or just completely not understand that.

However, I feel like times come when I do have to ask myself what this thing is to me, when I don't even _like_ the communities forming around it. I can always like it for my own reasons of course, but meanwhile, there is a 'dialogue' always happening between people making things, and those communities, that then sets the nature for what gets made. What this boils down to is a reality where you never really escape the whims of the anime community... because it defines what gets made and promoted (as well as how) in its own way. So basically, it's never going to be in favor of me. Vocal minorities tend to win out. So I have to ask myself what my pursuit of anime is ACTUALLY worth to me, and if what I want out of it might be better provided by something else, that like-minded people discuss and enjoy, that I'm not discovering because I make excuses for something I sometimes like, but often hate engaging with. It's a question of how I divvy-out my energies, what really nourishes my mind and fulfills me when it comes to creative expression. If the community isn't even worth it to me, I'm missing a whole 1/3rd of that puzzle.

Honestly, I could say the same about gaming... and even guitar music (which I've been playing since I was 13.) The cultures around these things, for how open and available everything is thanks to the internet, feel rather stuffy and monolithic. I look at these cultures orbiting around these things and find myself questioning my own involvement with these things, because of what their cultures say to me about them. That tells me important information about what that thing is, and the effect it may be having on me... that effect often being akin to detachment or disappointment.

Whether or not I choose not to engage with these communities has no bearing on the fact that a lot of what comes out will be catering to them more than me. It's a simple matter of me essentially being invisible outside of streaming metrics and such. I think you can try to separate it all out all that you want, but there's still that back and forth between anime and communities manifesting each other in tandem. It's niche, and producers pay very close attention to their fandoms, hoping to get as close to guaranteed success as possible. I just pick at the scraps that slip through the barrier.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 21, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> However, I feel like times come when I do have to ask myself what this thing is to me, when I don't even _like_ the communities forming around it



That's cause you're getting older, while the communities are getting younger.

There's nothing wrong with not liking the new communities that grow around these cultural phenomenon. I'll never get into Mr. Beast (I tried, my nieces love the dude but I just can't stand the fake faces). Or a lot of lets-plays, or tangentially related to Anime... the Hololive / VTuber stuff. I recognize these cultural phenomenon, but I'm not a fan (and probably never will be).

-------

I think figuring out entertainment that works with your sexual preferences (or the sexual preferences of your peers) is important. I'm never going to watch Chicago (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_(musical)) with my mom's religious friends for example... too many burlesque scenes if you know what I'm saying.

Even in the anime world, I get uncomfortable with like... Food Wars, sometimes. I have to be in the right mood. And it really does vary by mood. I was rewatching Dragon Maid for example and it was a bit overly sexualized for me this past month, despite me loving it about 2 years ago. Same story, same anime, but moods shift back and forth. And that's okay. I even remembered most of the sex jokes as they were coming up and could feel the cringe before it happened.

I think what's a bit dangerous about anime is the "tells" for what will be, or won't be, sexualized are difficult to see unless you're inside of anime culture. See Chicago or Rent (or other Broadway musicals), they often show the scandalous clothing on the cover so you know the show will go there. Like, you look at the cover of the Rocky Horror Picture show and you know that fishnet stockings and tight clothing are just on the cover, so you know its coming. Sometimes it feels like it comes out of the blue, like Soul Eater doesn't seem like it'd be overly sexualized on the cover... but then Blair Witch (catgirl) pretty much spends her entire introduction naked in the first arc.

Still, I keep a list of "fanservice-free" anime, for people who aren't into those sex-jokes. Full Metal Alchemist, Promised Neverland, Little Witch Academia are all very tame. There's a bit more fanservice in say, Spy x Family or Ya Boy Kongming!, but its roughly on the same level as a typical Western culture. Ex: Eiko from Ya Boy Kongming has some aggressive costumes, but honestly... I've seen worse on Lady Gaga / other western performers.

Then come like, "deep anime" like Umineko where the bunny-girl maid devils come out to try to kill people, and you know that they're kind of just checking off the list of fetishes for these characters. There's definitely some kind of ongoing joke about trying to "check" as many fetishes onto a singular character as possible. I think its good humor and it works for me, but I get how other people can feel squeamish about it.

Sexual humor comes in many flavors. Its important to know what you're comfortable with, and what you're not comfortable with. Its difficult to communicate though, especially if you're not "into" anime culture. Heck, even if you're "into" it, a lot of these scenes are surprising / shock value and innately unpredictable. Still, there's a lot of shows that avoid this kind of humor that I like to give recommendations to.

-------------

On that note: low-fanservice shows like Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Ya Boy Kongming!, Promised Neverland, and Ranking of Kings are among my favorites of all time.

I'm also a fan of say, When they Cry (which has some fetish bait... but IMO its mostly shock value. I don't think its very titillating and was disappointed in one spinoff that focused on the fanservice). There's also the original Fate/Stay Night which seemed to take a lot of these Fetish-bait designs and wrap a story around it. (Fate/Stay Night was after all, originally an Hentai). I couldn't keep up with the culture of the fans though (Fate/Extra and Fate/Go were "too much waifu" for me). The original was more unique as it actually reverse-engineered a lot of story into these Fetish-bait setups. And I really appreciated that.

A lot of anime watching (and sharing!!) is about accepting these shows for what they are. It doesn't mean forcibly watching it if you don't enjoy it or feel icked out by it. It doesn't mean forcing these things onto others either. Since my tolerance is a bit higher than most others in my social circle, I try to keep tabs on these scenes.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 22, 2022)

Lots of great points there. I'm not sure where to start.

When it comes to modern online culture, I'm pretty mixed. I think there is a lot to like about it... and a lot about content cycles that basically guarantees fatigue and stagnation. Not to mention, it feels kind of empty, artistically. Like... even when it has HIGH artistic merit, it still feels dead to me, because it's a product of content cycles and I see that very well in the way everything is composed and presented. To me, it's not art if it's not a communication between human beings. Art, in it's simplest form is just emotional transmission between thinking, feeling beings. Increasingly more often, artists in those places are 'playing the game' in hope of finding success... meaning more of that communication is actually with the system serving them up, rather than necessarily the recipients of the works. Does that make sense? It's like everything that caters to these communities bears a certain mark of emptiness that I can neither pin down nor shake. The most successful people on youtube by a large margin are the ones who most effectively capitalize on how the algo works. And people can say there are smaller creators who aren't like that, but they are... just to a lesser degree, and because of that they struggle and likely produce less than they'd be able to if things worked differently than they do now.

I'm with you on thumbnail faces tho... it's actually fucking disturbing to me in a 'dance monkey' type of way... because I know that under the system they basically have no choice but to work under, you often have to make those faces for people to even look at you, let alone decide to watch. They do it because the algorithm favors it. I don't consider things like this matters of preference or cultural differences. That there can still be good things in spite of things like that doesn't make it any less broken and uncanny. There's definitely something distinctly dystopian about it. Sometimes I feel like we've all been bought out and the only real culture that exists in the world goes unseen by the internet.


Now on the subject of sexual content, I agree... they do tend to sort of tuck it away until you're actually watching it. I remember learning a little about Made in Abyss, which I can still recommend to people who can handle some weirdness. But it wasn't easy for me to look past the BDSM rape dungeon that the middle-school-aged main character dormed in... or the fact that a common punishment for petty things that kids often do was to string the kids up naked in front of the whole town. It was PLAYED as a joke, but for me that made it more questionable. And then there were scenes of adults "checking" a child's genitalia with their hands, like that's a thing people do when they're the only adults children trust. And then there was the obvious urination fetish stuff. Beyond that, it's a great show with very unique worldbuilding and storytelling. But I gotta admit, I have a hard time separating the artist from the art when he writes his own fetishes in like that. I can still watch, but it chips my HP bar down.

Sometimes things like this are just jokes... but there are flavors of that. There are jokes that lampoon, and then there are jokes that more serve to normalize pretty questionable things. Like, there's a whole CLASS of tropes for "He's not a bad guy for sexually harassing people, look at how goofy he is when he does it, and nobody really minds." When we all know how those scenes would play out in real life... that these characters are literally sex offenders. I think sometimes people use the humor to mask the fact that actually are into those things and don't see a problem, as a way of presenting them and providing materials for people like them in a way that people will somewhat accept and look past. Don't get me wrong, I think it's *just* funny for the majority. That's just not all that I see in it.

It's tough to tell where the line is between endorsing/normalizing something harmful, simply pointing out that it's there, and full on making fun of it. Sometimes I think even the self-depreciative 'pervy otaku' stuff just normalizes it, intentionally or not.

That's a question we have to ask about parody/creative criticism sometimes, too. A good enough parody will sometimes be indistinguishable from the thing it parodies, and in doing so represents it as well to people who support the thing as it does to those who don't. I look at the people who gather around it, and start to feel like I really can't support it... and I say that as someone with a LOT of love for some pretty ecchi stuff. Like, I know there's a whole world of inner references there, and that a lot of it isn't meant to be serious. I can laugh at it, but there's always a critical side of me coming up with questions my laughing side can't answer. A little voice that goes "that's still fucked up tho..."

Please understand, I say all of this as someone who STILL holds Monogatari in pretty high regard. I still find many elements of it problematic and can't always laugh at the things it wants me to laugh at, but it doesn't stop me from enjoying the things about it that are definitionally exceptional in anime. I think the whole art style, cinematography, approaches to storytelling and exploring concepts art awesome. But for instance, the toothbrush scene just cracks me up, because it is so absurd and cranked to 11. But I'm pretty sure plenty of people actually *just* enjoy it. And then you have the stuff with Hachikuji which is completely ruined for me by all of the pedophilic jokes... this whole idea that she's really just a tsundere about being groped by Aragi rubs me the wrong way. I just know that even if these things are jokes, countless people are fapping to doujin of these scenarios being taken to their logical, more gratuitous conclusions. And I also know these things don't exist to even lampoon without that culture being prominent, if not slightly hidden-away. That knowledge detracts from the humor of it for me.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 22, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Lots of great points there. I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> When it comes to modern online culture, I'm pretty mixed. I think there is a lot to like about it... and a lot about content cycles that basically guarantees fatigue and stagnation. Not to mention, it feels kind of empty, artistically. Like... even when it has HIGH artistic merit, it still feels dead to me, because it's a product of content cycles and I see that very well in the way everything is composed and presented. To me, it's not art if it's not a communication between human beings. Art, in it's simplest form is just emotional transmission between thinking, feeling beings. Increasingly more often, artists in those places are 'playing the game' in hope of finding success... meaning more of that communication is actually with the system serving them up, rather than necessarily the recipients of the works. Does that make sense? It's like everything that caters to these communities bears a certain mark of emptiness that I can neither pin down nor shake. The most successful people on youtube by a large margin are the ones who most effectively capitalize on how the algo works. And people can say there are smaller creators who aren't like that, but they are... just to a lesser degree, and because of that they struggle and likely produce less than they'd be able to if things worked differently than they do now.
> 
> ...


Yes Anime has created in me a fascination of big guns on Skinny bodies. I am married so that is only a visit to the Museum though.



kapone32 said:


> Yes Anime has created in me a fascination of big guns on Skinny bodies. I am married so that is only a visit to the Museum though.


But Netflix is plenty. DId you watch Altered Carbon? Spectacular.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 22, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Yes Anime has created in me a fascination of big guns on Skinny bodies. I am married so that is only a visit to the Museum though.


And that's fine by me! I can sympathize  

It's not like all of the fan service is super questionable. I think most of it probably isn't. Different strokes for different folks and all, it's all fiction. I just also think it's reasonable to not want to associate with many of the fantasies frequently portrayed in anime. They are very deviant, Japan has a bit of different relationship with sexuality than us. And I think a lot of people just get kinda jaded to it - tune it out, and forget how much of it isn't really normal where they live.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 22, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> And that's fine by me! I can sympathize
> 
> It's not like all of the fan service is super questionable. I think most of it probably isn't. Different strokes for different folks and all, it's all fiction. I just also think it's reasonable to not want to associate with many of the fantasies frequently portrayed in anime. They are very deviant, Japan has a bit of different relationship with sexuality than us. And I think a lot of people just get kinda jaded to it - tune it out, and forget how much of it isn't really normal where they live.


OK tell me that you would not have loved to have been the main character in Eva? Especially the first season or OVA. Even Bubblegum Crisis but it is tame compared to Pornhub or any other site that an innocent web search can reveal nowadays. If you watch Cartoons and can't get into Anime you are not doing it right. When I was a kid shows like Grandizer, G force, Danguard Ace, Gaiking and Spaceketeers sucked me right in. At the end of the day it is media and should be consumed as such. There is a series from Hong Kong called Young and Dangerous that makes the world of Fast and Furious tangible and is some of the best media I have consumed. Having said that Ghost in the Shell The Stand Alone Complex Season 1 is arguably one of the best shows you will ever experience but you could say the same about Cowboy Beebop. Now that is definitely worth being a guy for some small reward .


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 22, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> OK tell me that you would not have loved to have been the main character in Eva? Especially the first season or OVA. Even Bubblegum Crisis but it is tame compared to Pornhub or any other site that an innocent web search can reveal nowadays. If you watch Cartoons and can't get into Anime you are not doing it right. When I was a kid shows like Grandizer, G force, Danguard Ace, Gaiking and Spaceketeers sucked me right in. At the end of the day it is media and should be consumed as such. There is a series from Hong Kong called Young and Dangerous that makes the world of Fast and Furious tangible and is some of the best media I have consumed. Having said that Ghost in the Shell The Stand Alone Complex Season 1 is arguably one of the best shows you will ever experience but you could say the same about Cowboy Beebop. Now that is definitely worth being a guy for some small reward .


If we're talking GITS and Cowboy Bebop, sure. Legit, right now, Motoko is hanging framed over my monitor, tastefully nude.

But EVA? No. They may look grown, but they act their ages (14) for the most part and that pretty much *instantly* severs me from titillation. They are so obviously minors. The sexualizing minors part has always been an issue for me. I don't think that means I'm watching cartoons wrong. Faye Valentine is sexy. Motoko Kusanagi is sexy. Rei, Shinji and Asuka are only a year older than kids I see at work every day. I still love EVA, just not for the fan service.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 22, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> If we're talking GITS and Cowboy Bebop, sure. Legit, right now, Motoko is hanging framed over my monitor, tastefully nude.
> 
> But EVA? No. They may look grown, but they act their ages (14) for the most part and that pretty much *instantly* severs me from titillation. They are so obviously minors. The sexualizing minors part has always been an issue for me. I don't think that means I'm watching cartoons wrong. Faye Valentine is sexy. Motoko Kusanagi is sexy. Rei, Shinji and Asuka are only a year older than kids I see at work every day.


I am only talking about Misato Kusanagi. The rest of the show might as well have been Gundam in that regard. I guess I ran track so seeing kids in tights is not a big deal. Who says that the anime we watch are for minors anyway. Just because it's animated doesn't mean it's for kids. We already had Jessica Simpson do plenty but I did watch Porkies and those Italian movies that would come on Saturday nights when I was a kid too.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 22, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I am only talking about Misato Kusanagi. The rest of the show might as well have been Gundam in that regard. I guess I ran track so seeing kids in tights is not a big deal. Who says that the anime we watch are for minors anyway. Just because it's animated doesn't mean it's for kids. We already had Jessica Simpson do plenty but I did watch Porkies and those Italian movies that would come on Saturday nights when I was a kid too.


The framing of it is different in anime, though. Much more voyeuristic. Like, IRL, you aren't staring at prepubescent butts jiggling in their volleyball shorts. That's considered creepy, pedophilic behavior. In anime, that stuff often gets presented under the male gaze. The 'camera' is emphasizing exactly that. Anime loves showing us sexy schoolgirls. It just does the staring for you. It's classic cheesecake, just with high-school and middle-school girls. You're probably not gonna argue me into feeling differently about it.  Nor can we just pretend like it's not a thing lol...

Truth be told, I actually wouldn't be upset if I went to see my girl and she was doing the schoolgirl thing. But we are adults, and not just in looks. The issue for me stems almost entirely from the fact that so many of the characters who are sexualized as adults, treated as adults, are explicitly NOT adults.

I mean, we can talk about _why_ it may be a thing. But I'm not gonna have the conversation if we can't even get on that level. My theory has always been that these shows mostly feature underage characters because where anime gets made, that's who buys the most of it. It's just that they also want to have mature sexual themes, which for me creates an ideological conflict of interest. It's kinda just how I process this stuff. I have a hard time detaching myself from those things. It doesn't help that a lot of these shows have otherwise innocuous premises and even whole storylines. So many times an otherwise high-impact moment is broken by ecchi stuff that I don't even enjoy.

Have you seen any seasons of Monogatari? There's an entire arc dedicated to a ghost of a 5th grade girl. The main protagonist Araragi, basically finds himself in contact with these girls stuck in weird supernatural situations, born of some trauma that they have, and he helps them through it. Beneath the heavy ecchi tropes, that is the real story happening, and why people take it seriously, even though it is an echhi show. The story with the 5th grader is actually very sweet and wholesome. There's a climax moment in particular that almost moved me to tears, and then Araragi started groping her again - there's this running joke through all of it that he lusts after her in a 'playful' way. It creates this really stark contrast for me... these things go together like ketchup and chocolate ice cream.

TBH, I was never a fan of those "losing your virginity" flicks. Not even American Pie. Not really relatable to me, and grating once the premise really sets in. Even as a teenager I found them kinda dumb. And maybe I'm the weird one for this, but people's obsession with the Olson twins as they got closer to adulthood creeped me out... like, as a child I was like this. I've been questioning these sorts of things throughout my life, and as my view has expanded, I just find myself engaging with less of it as a whole. Just because many other people consider these things normal, doesn't mean that I have to.

Call me a prude for that. I don't hold it against people for liking that stuff, or liking anime I find questionable, as I can't really know their reasons and don't have the emotional capacity to be a fair moral arbiter - it's not on me to say what should or shouldn't be made, let alone who should watch what or how they should analyze it - I can only give my take on what I will and won't go for. But that is to say, how I feel and what I get out of those same things remains limited. I can't really help how I feel about it. It just IS uncomfortable for me. It was from the beginning and my "out" was literally just "I am 14 and Japan is weird." I already had the talk before I found anime and knew I was just seeing depictions of weird fantasies. Now, I'm 32 and Japan is still weird, but I understand more about things in the world, and the understanding I personally arrived at creeps into how I process entertainment. Gratuitous fan service in general is a mark against a show for me, unless it is obviously about the fan service. I can get past it in something like Kill La Kill or the Monogatari series because it plays a smarter role than just being t-n-a, there's a whole commentary happening there. Yet, fan service involving minors basically puts it in the bin of 'obscure things not for normal people'. It still devalues it outside of anime world.

I feel like we all know this about anime, right? Like, everybody here has seen shows they know would have the uninitiated looking at them funny, right?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2022)

Rahnak said:


> As in you never watched it at all or just not the latest season? It’s well worth it if you like your streamlined shonen series.


just this season, i really enjoyed the previous ones

It's offtopic but the ADHD meds have made me a lot better at daily life, but it removes that compulsion that drives people too - you lose that urge to throw everything else away and sit there and watch a show


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> just this season, i really enjoyed the previous ones
> 
> It's offtopic but the ADHD meds have made me a lot better at daily life, but it removes that compulsion that drives people too - you lose that urge to throw everything else away and sit there and watch a show


Yeap, you lose the stimulation seeking in a way... that drive for sensory escape is just less.

FWIW, that's how I feel about a lot of things now, even without medication. I'm not depressed, and enjoy/appreciate the things I do with my time. I've just learned to keep it structured with space to just relax and not be goal-oriented. I have that sense of time discipline trained into my very being now. I just went the 'years of abject failure' route instead  There aren't too many easy tradeoffs with this stuff, though. I salute people who can deal with the loss of interest in pleasure/leisure activities, or just don't experience it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2022)

Normal people brains are so boring, but the current world is set up only to work for boring people


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 22, 2022)

Indeed, the eternal conflict. Normal brains make MY brain melt - I can't reconcile with it, too much of my identity is tied to the person I've always been for me to want to have a fully normal life anymore. It definitely works out better for boring normies, but I only want to give so much of myself to a society that barely sees me to begin with, and only rewards me for being someone else. Iam14andthisisdeep. But I'd rather be homeless or move somewhere else, try to find good niches. I got tired of playing the game - most people rebel more when they're young. I guess I partied n'stuff, but I had it in my head to go the normal route and do all of the normal things. It was only as I got older and realized more about myself that normal living became hell to me. I'm rollin' the dice on my alternative skillsets working out, because masking stopped working for me years ago. Besides, people in this country live all kinds of lives. It's just a matter of what you value, and where that comes from. Like, normative society isn't even geared for the kind of life I would want, so in my mind I have to ask myself what taking the lesser prize is worth for me. I think that's actually the case for lots of different kinds of people. Me playing the game perfectly STILL doesn't give me what I want, outside of maybe a nice socioeconomic platform that's harder to fall off of. Otherwise it deprives me in fundamental ways. If I'm low status, at least I can be sure there will be others like me around me, who still understand me and care about me. Even low status people still have eachother, and with focus, themselves too. Beyond that, as long as I can survive outside of total pain, fear and loss, I am good. I don't need to be like other people or have what they have.

For all I know, I may get a little older and long for more stability. That just hasn't been the trend. The more aware I am of the tradeoff... including the things I stand to lose... the more I just feel I grow in a happier direction living on the side of life that favors my own conception of myself, even if it's a simpler life with less pizazz. This world is full of so many dehumanizing elements, especially for the neurodivergent. I rest easier knowing who I am and where I'm at with the rest of the world. It helps that I'm not even in a super-serious relationship. I just date when I feel like it, take things as they come. So I pretty much only have to look after me. And I would be fine with it staying that way, if that's what life gives me.

Just a different approach, I guess. Plenty of people do great with the medication and seem really happy with how their lives are, and basically traumatized by how their lives were. I'm not in that camp. ADHD has been as positive as it has been negative for me, and I don't relent over having it. It doesn't feel like that kind of burden to me, so I see the options differently. The challenges are no less with the medication route. For me it's a matter of which set of challenges has a more appealing prize for me.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 22, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> Much more voyeuristic.



The issue to me (and probably others?) is a combination of Voyeurism + Squickiness... this feeling of disgust when you get sexual content that is more than "just a turn off", but actively disgusts you.

Squickiness is fine by itself. There's an attempted rape scene by a biker gang in Death Note Episode 1 that pretty much everyone I know was okay with for example. Remember this guy? https://deathnote.fandom.com/wiki/Takuo_Shibuimaru . He clearly is pulling the lady's pants down before she escapes and Shibuimaru is hit by a truck. This is "squicky", disgusting material. Everyone hates it, but we "know" the director hates it, we know everyone else watching hates it, etc. etc. So we're good. As long as everyone in the audience is on the same page (and we all get that feeling), its acceptable as a scene. (The scene is about Light "deciding" that humans are worth killing after all, and watching an attempted rape is part of this well written story / character arc)

Similarly, Voyeurism is fine by itself. Even if you're not into whatever fetish is being displayed, you can easily ignore it in most cases. The easiest example here are a myriad of Yuri / Yaoi scenes that pop up in a voyeuristic lens. I'm really not into that, but I'm not disgusted / turning off the TV / walking away when it pops up. DNAngel is perhaps a good example of this, its a Yaoi-bait anime. (Not explicitly Yaoi, but a lot of the poses / shots are kind of "implying" Yaoi). Or Sasuke kissing Naruto early on, etc. etc. It never bothered me one bit, but I'm really not into it. In fact, it doesn't bother most people I know. And sure, Yaoi fangirls are ridiculous but I get it, they're part of the anime audience and these scenes are "for them".

In combination: Voyeurism + Squickiness... things start to get dangerous. Its squicky, so you get this feeling of "something is wrong", and "this is disgusting". But the Voyeurism shots are "in a way that the audience should enjoy it". A recent anime that did this to me was Skeleton Knight. Yes "it was a joke", but the camera is lingering a little bit too long on the tits-and-ass of the poor girl in episode 1 rape scene... and "shot in a way to make the audience enjoy it". Its squicky, but I'm forced to watch through it because the episode is lingering on the subject far too long... so I'm wondering wtf the director is going for. I mean, we know what they're going for and I didn't like it.

The safest bet is to share anime like Spy x Family, FMA: Brotherhood, Promised Neverland, Ranking of Kings, Little Witch Academia, where there's no Squickiness at all and almost no Voyeurism.

Next up the risk is something like Code Geass. It plays with both Squickiness and Voyeurism, but never at the same time. There's plenty of tits-and-ass in Code Geass, and the mounting-position of pilots is vaguely sexualized (not as much as Darling in the Franxx, but its still present in Code Geass). There's also a ton of squicky scenes. I seem to remember one girl masturbating on a table for instance. But it wasn't a Voyeuristic shot, it was a disgusting shot and treated as such. Since Squickiness + Voyeurism never really happened at the same time, its fine. You probably should note that the anime is sexual in nature and make sure people are cool with it (ex: make sure your young kids are out of the room), but its generally enjoyable.

Then come Monogatari, which explicitly are playing with Voyeurism + Squickiness together. These anime have the highest risk of angering the audience. You need to be very familiar with what the audience is good with, since it is trying to find that line and mess with the audience explicitly.

--------

But here's the thing: anime often is unfairly seen only through this sexual lens. When I try to talk about anime, its about really good shows like Ranking of Kings to my friends. But what are the ones they bring up? Food Wars. No one I know even watches Food Wars, but exploding clothes / orgasmic voyeuristic shots are what people wanna talk about.

The other issue is when people turn a blind eye to it in Western Media. Like, "Its a Wonderful Life" is going to be playing around the country as a classic, 1940s black-and-white Christmas story across this country to be shown to families / kids all around. But people will turn a blind eye to "This is a very interesting situation" where Mary's clothes / robe falls off in the middle of the street... and George bullies her for a bit. Its basically shot-for-shot like a lot of these "clothes fall off" scenes from anime. Or Jim Carrey's "The Grinch" literally faceplants into a woman's breasts, and the camera makes it pretty clear that he's basically motorboating Martha May Whovier (slight exaggeration but... seriously... look up Martha May Whovier from the 2000 film). This is film rated PG for goodness sakes!

(Sorry for the Christmas examples, they're just what I've seen recently, lol)

Anyway, I turn a blind eye to it, in both anime and western media. But I also remember the scenes, because I know its a major turn off to others.

I mean... I get it. We don't wanna be this guy: 








But at the same time, this toying-around-with Squickiness is hardly an anime-exclusive idea!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> As long as everyone in the audience is on the same page (and we all get that feeling), its acceptable as a scene


This goes wrong in so much media

It's sadly true that unless it's slapped in your face, people downright miss these things - like when "the boys" had news articles that people were shocked homelander was a BAD GUY ALL ALONG?!?

"What? No! He upholds all my morals and views and what do you mean he's pro nazi like i am, but that's a BAD thing?!?"
Far-Right Fans Of 'The Boys' Meltdown Over Evil Homelander (uproxx.com)

Theres a scene where he stands on top of the empire state building yelling "i can do what i want" and super-jizzes over manhattan
The director knows he's evil. We know he's evil.
People think "What a mad lad, absolute here, god i love that he does these brave things and wont take no for an answer!"



And then when people do that over the sexual stuff that's 100% meant to clearly be bad... we get animes poor reputation


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2022)

There's a lot of sexual scenes in anime. Spoilers: there's plenty of that in standard live action TVs, movies, commercials, and your favorite local restaurant (ever notice how they tend to put the pretty girls up front)? It's just a question of whether or not the viewer has the maturity to handle it.


----------



## claes (Dec 25, 2022)

Not even sure what motivates this argument other than some weird defense of the male gaze… it’s not even comparable


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2022)

claes said:


> Not even sure what motivates this argument other than some weird defense of the male gaze… it’s not even comparable


No argument, just a discussion on how western culture can view anime, totally miss that the bad scenes are MEANT to be bad to make you hate the bad people - and then assuming people watch it because they enjoy those scenes
Cultural context changes interperations so much, and it's genuinely valuable to be aware of that

Mostly because hollywood really are prudes over very strange issues, which resulted in the weird view that anyone who watches anime is there for the porn


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> No argument, just a discussion on how western culture can view anime, totally miss that the bad scenes are MEANT to be bad to make you hate the bad people - and then assuming people watch it because they enjoy those scenes
> Cultural context changes interperations so much, and it's genuinely valuable to be aware of that
> 
> Mostly because hollywood really are prudes over very strange issues, which resulted in the weird view that anyone who watches anime is there for the porn


Well, there's plenty of scenes in Code Geass (which was mentioned before) which are overly lewd for no reason. It's not even done to show that there's a bad guy. The only lewd thing I can think of that had any real point to it was the scene that shows Nina _really_ likes Euphemia... in other words, there's plenty of fanservice out there. It's not entirely one-sided, though. Which is an important point, because it's not always about men objectifying women... sometimes lewd things just exist and regardless whatever fun bits we may be packing in our drawers, it's up to us to be mature enough to handle it in whichever way we see fit. For some people, that may mean avoiding the content altogether. Personally, I'm not going to stop enjoying Code Geass just because sometimes you can see boobies flying around for a few seconds, even though it's a bit rediculous.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 25, 2022)

hat said:


> The only lewd thing I can think of that had any real point to it was the scene that shows Nina _really_ likes Euphemia... in other words, there's plenty of fanservice out there.



I think Kallen in the Playboy Bunny outfit actually was a decent excuse. They were invading a casino, and she needed to blend in.

But yeah, I mention Code Geass because, despite the higher levels of sexual content, I don't think anyone has ever told me that they felt uncomfortable with it.

There's a line "beyond" Code Geass, is what I'm saying, and not hentai either. I think everyone knows that the pornos are going to porno. But there's some weird rape-heavy voyeurism in some shows these days that probably deserves mention / warning. Skeleton Knight Ep. 1 is one example. This season (Fall 2022) has Eminence in Shadow episode 1... And I think everyone in the Berserk Fandom knows about "that scene" in the OVAs...

Generally speaking, I don't talk about the anime that crosses the line for me. There's plenty of anime I'd rather "advertise" and talk about instead. And if an anime makes me uncomfortable, I shut it off and move onto the next show. The key is communication... also knowing myself, my personal limits and comfort. And knowing the limits of my close friends when I give them recommendations.

---------

Don't get me wrong. I see this happen in Western media too. And I also think that anime has an unfair reputation for being overly sexual. Even Code Geass is tamer than like, Airplane (1980). And I think Code Geass is more sexualized than the majority of anime. But I do admit that there's some scenes / shows where a content warning is absolutely deserved.

EDIT: Lets put it this way: I'm probably going to let newbies know that Game of Thrones involves incest and rape (and even "incest AND rape") themes. Its just fair warning. When similar events happen in anime, I'm also going to give fair warning. Its not particularly common in Western media, and I don't think its particularly common in anime. But that's why those kinds of shows / scenes deserve content warnings. Its traumatizing to some audience members to watch that kinda stuff and I think a degree of fair warning is important. I don't think I've fully figured out where the lines is myself, but... it definitely exists out there somewhere.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2022)

hat said:


> Well, there's plenty of scenes in Code Geass (which was mentioned before) which are overly lewd for no reason. It's not even done to show that there's a bad guy. The only lewd thing I can think of that had any real point to it was the scene that shows Nina _really_ likes Euphemia... in other words, there's plenty of fanservice out there. It's not entirely one-sided, though. Which is an important point, because it's not always about men objectifying women... sometimes lewd things just exist and regardless whatever fun bits we may be packing in our drawers, it's up to us to be mature enough to handle it in whichever way we see fit. For some people, that may mean avoiding the content altogether. Personally, I'm not going to stop enjoying Code Geass just because sometimes you can see boobies flying around for a few seconds, even though it's a bit rediculous.


Theres a certain hospital scene in evangelion that's rather infamous
That stuff is the cultural differences, to them adults can see all this stuff with no moral concerns


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Theres a certain hospital scene in evangelion that's rather infamous
> That stuff is the cultural differences, to them adults can see all this stuff with no moral concerns



I think its fair to say that OVAs are poorly representative of anime in general. Even if that OVA is of Evangelion (a rather popular one), the kinds of stuff that come into OVAs are far beyond what is allowed on Japanese broadcast regulations.

Indeed. That's why some shows release as OVAs, to explicitly get around the Japanese regulators/censors. Its like comparing your typical HBO show and trying to generalize it to all American media. It just doesn't work like that, even if HBO has very good content... it took advantage of the lax rules of cable television, to show stuff that would have never been allowed on broadcast TV.

Like, we can all agree that Game of Thrones (HBO) is a cultural phenomenon, but also not very representative of US Network TV.

------

EDIT: A lot of context is lost when we consume anime as an outsider. We don't get "timeslots". Something that airs at 3pm on a weekday in Japan will have different rules / regulations from an "after dark" show or worse, an OVA.

EDIT2: We are also missing TV Channels and other such context. TV Tokyo broadcast shows (ex: Spy x Family) are naturally going to be more mainstream and safe. Much like "Comedy Central cartoons" (ex: South Park) has more leeway than Arthur from PBS.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 25, 2022)

Started Summer Time Rendering yesterday, got sucked in.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Dec 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Started Summer Time Rendering yesterday, got sucked in.



That's the "Disney" one, IIRC a mystery of some kind. I've heard good things about it, but haven't seen it yet myself.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 25, 2022)

dragontamer5788 said:


> That's the "Disney" one, IIRC a mystery of some kind. I've heard good things about it, but haven't seen it yet myself.


It's licensed by Disney, not a "Disney one". People get murdered in it, brutally.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 6, 2023)

Finished Jojo Stone Ocean during the Xmas break, time to make a start on either Gundam The witch mercury or Chainsaw man.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Sunday at 11:48 PM)

A much more somber tone for the opening.

I know that the original Trigun Anime (1990s) did not follow the manga. It was pretty much "its own thing", kinda like Full Metal Alchemist (2003). I'm curious how Stampede will fit into the manga-continuity, or if its going to be completely different. I never read the manga myself. But this new 3d CGI + Vash's hairstyle are kind of turnoffs for me already. But I'm trying to go into this with an open mind.

Still, a reboot / tweaking of the story isn't the worst thing in the world. As good as the original anime was, it came off as bipolar IMO, with the first half incredibly silly, and the 2nd half hitting hard emotionally. A more consistent tone could be a good thing? I am one of the watchers who preferred the 2nd half after all, so I'd rather have "more serious Vash", rather than "goofy early-episodes Vash".

And with this opening, it seems like they're focusing more on serious-Vash. Its a solid opening... so its piqued my interest. At least a little bit.

But still, where's Millie Thompson? Uggh. Reporter Meryl rather than Insurance lady? Its already so different.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Monday at 9:03 AM)

Watched the 1st episode for Nier Automata, damn it looks mighty impressive and I am interested to see how they mesh Route A&B together. Since they did it already in EP1.
The meme of the multiple ending was funny.








The opening cinematic wasn't what I expected but it is nice.


----------



## lZKoce (Monday at 9:38 AM)

Started Re:Creators, not sure about being sucked in, but I really enjoy the opening song: Gravity wall. Nice vibe there.


----------

